# Cartier LOVE bracelet Discussion



## aa12

Discuss all things Cartier LOVE bracelet here!

Does anybody here know how much the gold one goes for? with and without diamonds. 
TIA


----------



## Cheryl

i would like to see a picture of one. I have heard of them and they sound nice but I have never seen one.


----------



## tweetie

It's been a staple of the Cartier collection - here's the website directly to the collection:

http://www.cartier.com/en_na/love/Collection

I believe the plain ones are around $3500 now.


----------



## ch3rrybl0ss0ms

I just visited Cartier boutique today, the gold (plain one) is priced either $2800 or $3000 and the platinum one is about $6000. You can call my SA, Italo, he's super nice. here's the number 206.389.6505.


----------



## ame

Aye dios mio! For a gold bracelet??


----------



## bagnshoofetish

ch3rrybl0ss0ms said:


> I just visited Cartier boutique today, the gold (plain one) is priced either $2800 or $3000 and the platinum one is about $6000. You can call my SA, Italo, he's super nice. here's the number 206.389.6505.



yup.  and the key is another $1500 or so....


----------



## ayla

^^ But the message is priceless !  

I can't wait until I get one !


----------



## bagnshoofetish

ayla said:


> ^^ But the message is priceless !
> 
> I can't wait until I get one !



I came so close to getting one last anniversary.  DH thought it was a Tiffany bracelet and took me there instead (do you remember that story?)  I didn't have the heart to tell him otherwise and came out of there with a great bracelet and ring set anyway!  It is still on my wishlist tho...


----------



## ayla

bagnshoofetish said:


> I came so close to getting one last anniversary.  DH thought it was a Tiffany bracelet and took me there instead (do you remember that story?)  I didn't have the heart to tell him otherwise and came out of there with a great bracelet and ring set anyway!  It is still on my wishlist tho...



Oh man.. too bad ! Next anniversary !


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

when i checked them out the gold was $3700


----------



## Coldplaylover

You're right....the gold has always been over $3000.


----------



## ch3rrybl0ss0ms

hm.. I just didn't remember *exactly *bout the price, it's either about 2800 or 3000. just please call the boutique directly for a certain answer.. Sorry for misunderstanding. but I'm pretty sure the plain platinum one is about $6K. HTH


----------



## ambrosia

^  Yeah...and I want to say for some reason that gold with diamonds is about the same price as plat.  I have one in pink gold and I totally love it!


----------



## FleurDeLis

I checked with the the Cartier boutique in Vegas in April and the gold was 3500.00.  I got gold a couple of years ago for 3300.00


----------



## thegraceful1

My DH and I purchased the plain 18k gold LOVE bracelet for $2975, and that was *just* 6 months ago, and tomorrow it will retail for $3600 . my SA told me the prices will increase tomorrow 9/10, so if  any ladies are looking for any Cartier pieces, your best bet is to purchase it today or tomorrow will be to late.


----------



## Littlesharon

bagnshoofetish said:


> I came so close to getting one last anniversary. DH thought it was a Tiffany bracelet and took me there instead (do you remember that story?) I didn't have the heart to tell him otherwise and came out of there with a great bracelet and ring set anyway! It is still on my wishlist tho...


That is too hilarious. He is so sweet for trying to please you, and you are so sweet to try to protect his feelings!!!!


----------



## Littlesharon

Is it too awful if I ask here if anyone knows of a good copy??? I know I probably wont ever buy this bracelet but I would love to wear it for a bit of fun. And I would not bother to get it customised or copied as that is also expensive, and it might not turn out right!


----------



## rileygirl

I've wanted one forever.  I love the whole idea behind it.  I doubt I'll ever get one though.


----------



## Redorfe

I read the story that goes w/the collection on the Cartier website;  does anyone know who they're referring to when they wrote, "adopted by legendary couples as an iconic jewel"?


----------



## lifeisfun

Just bought the gold one three days ago, and where I live it came to about $3400.  Funny story about it, I got home from the store and realized I'd bought the rose gold one by accident.  The lights were so shiny in the store that I couldn't tell the difference until I got home.  Thank God they exchanged it or I would have freaked.  When I went back for the gold one it took 3 SAs 45 minutes to get it on.  Now I'll probably never take it off for fear I won't be able to get it to screw back on!


----------



## pluiee

bagnshoofetish said:


> yup.  and the key is another $1500 or so....



they sell the key separately?? i assumed it was one set..?


----------



## lv-lover

^^^yeah, I thought so too?

I would be really pleased if a guy bought one for me. Platnium, please. Sigh, only in my dreams.


----------



## ambrosia

A screwdriver comes with the bracelet...but they also sell a pendant that is a screwdriver...which is probably around $1500 or so.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hi I thought it might be useful to chat about Cartier Love Collection Here, we could post deals, pics and up to date prices of Cartier Love Bangles, Cuffs and Rings.

Today - 3rd March - UK prices

The price for the plain YG love bangle is £2800

The semi coloured stones YG bangle is £4250

The YG all diamonds bangle is £7770

The YG 4 diamonds is £4930

The prices for the white gold is around £100-200 higher than the YG.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Semi Stones YG Love Bangle - photo credit : Baby Boo


----------



## Sammyjoe

Two Love Bangles worn together - WG and YG 
Photo Credit - Fashion Spot - NicoleKass


----------



## Phillyfan

I might visit semiprecious one today. I actually hope I prefer the plain one more cause the semi is soooo much money! I'm trying to convince myself that plain YG will look better with my rose cuff than semi one. I think semi and rose might be too much color going on. What do you think?


----------



## Sammyjoe

I love the way the YG looks with another bangle, I dont think there will be too much colour going on, if you want classic, why dont you consider the white gold one? Does it look too similar or does the YG one look to similar to the rose gold one?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Sorry I was not clear -
You have rose gold, so maybe go with a colour that looks totally different to the existing one.
I have WG, so I will go for a YG to provide a mix like the pic above.


----------



## Sammyjoe

With the low exchange rate for the pound, I think the UK is the cheapest place to get the love collection.


----------



## Phillyfan

How long have you had white gold? I was worried about white gold losing color or becoming dull. On my skin tone, I think yellow gold might show up better. But with the rose cuff, I might be better off with the plain yellow gold than the yellow gold with stones. What do you think?


----------



## Sammyjoe

I have had mine since Oct 07, it is holding up well, it has not lost any colour. If I were you and you wanted to keep the costs down, I would go with the YG. The one with stones is stunning, but it is around £1450 more than the plain YG. I think you should try them both on and also the WG.


----------



## Phillyfan

I'm going to the mall where Cartier is. However, I am definitely not buying it today! Sometimes I think the SAs get annoyed when I just look. But it is a big purchase and I have to be positive about my choice.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Totally, if it takes you 6 months to decide, it is your right to do so, the SA's cannot expect a sale, you should try it on, think on, try it on and think on. It is a big purchase so it should make you feel 100% comfortable.


----------



## Phillyfan

I went! The SA was very nice and helpful. I definitely decided on YG bracelet all around. The semiprecious is beautiful but not recognizable to me as Cartier. It looked like it can be any bracelet because it doesn't have the familiar screws. Also, with it only being available for a year, many people may not realize what it is in years down the road. That is fine for some but for me I want it to be known that it is clearly Cartier. I also found out some interesting info. Prices most likely will go up in April as they have in the past. So it was highly suggested that I keep checking back to see if they have a coupon similar to what they did in January. Most likely it will happen in the next couple of weeks. There are more rose gold pieces coming out in May and Centennial pieces coming out in June. If you google Cartier Centennial, you can see the pic of the trinity ring with stars. So I am just waiting to see if a coupon or charity event will come soon. But it is 100% YG for me!


----------



## Sammyjoe

hooray!! That is really good news!!  I would not mind a YG and like 4 diamonds instead of all the way around. I still like the semi stones, but the YG is really classic!

Did the rose and YG look really good together?


----------



## purplepinky

Just my opinion, but why spend so much money on a bracelet if the only thing you care about is OTHER people recognizing what brand it is? Seems like an awful lot of money for the soul purpose of impressing strangers. I saw the multi coloured precious stone bangle awhile back in New York and thought it was stunning imo, and personally I would rather spend my money on something I loved BECAUSE I loved it, rather than because I hoped other people would recognize the brand. My vote would be for the precious stone bangle.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think its up to each person what they feel comfortable with (her life and all that...), on her other threads, she was quite keen on the semi stone and when faced with the choice, for her,  YG looked better on her. I could go on...but cant be bothered really.


----------



## purplepinky

I'm not disputing the fact that it's up to each individual to decide what they like and are comfortable with. I was addressing her comments in the post above and her main reasons for getting the all YG were so people would recognize it is Cartier. Then I gave my vote. You don't have to 'go on' I was just making a point.


----------



## Sammyjoe

You can call it going on, I call it respecting someone elses view, I find it is far nicer to phase your views in a way that it does not offend. Simple.


----------



## VuittonsLover

I bought a rose gold matching ring to my bracelet right before christmas.. havent even posted photos yet...lol


----------



## Sammyjoe

It would be great if you could post pics Vuittonslover!


----------



## Phillyfan

Sammyjoe and purplepinky - I totally respect and understand both of your opinions. They make great sense. Maybe I didn't word my feelings in previous post the way I meant it to be. I do love the semiprecious - I really do. But I  like the plain YG more for being the original and should I say "classic" Cartier. I considered the semi  and would have done it if I loved it as much or more than the other. I do for some odd reason like my things to be recognized by what they are (most of the time) but I could be swayed if I was knocked off my feet. This time I prefer the plain for its simplicity, the lower price, and how lovely it looks next to the rose gold.


----------



## Baby Boo

well im glad i was able to start a debate after posting the semi... hehe I GOT ONE!! hubbys urprised me with it yesterday for our one yr anni ( well that was a few days ago but thats another story)

and i love it!! 

ill post pics in a new thread but its soo nice.. but H ur right its not immeidatly distingushable as cartier.. maybe at a later stage ill get a rose gold one to wear with it.. i think that will be a nice match


----------



## Baby Boo

also i wanted to ask for those of you with the love bracelet do any of u wax ur arms? or do any hair removal on thema nd if u do what do u do about the bracelet?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hokaplan said:


> Sammyjoe and purplepinky - I totally respect and understand both of your opinions. They make great sense. Maybe I didn't word my feelings in previous post the way I meant it to be. I do love the semiprecious - I really do. But I like the plain YG more for being the original and should I say "classic" Cartier. I considered the semi and would have done it if I loved it as much or more than the other. I do for some odd reason like my things to be recognized by what they are (most of the time) but I could be swayed if I was knocked off my feet. This time I prefer the plain for its simplicity, the lower price, and how lovely it looks next to the rose gold.


 
Hokaplan, trust me, I totally understand and support you! For me its the same way that CL shoes have the red sole, it marks the fact that 1. They are indeed CL 2. They are of a high quality 3. They look amazing
I am also thinking hard between the semi and YG!! The lower price of the YG is also very nice


----------



## Sammyjoe

Baby Boo said:


> well im glad i was able to start a debate after posting the semi... hehe I GOT ONE!! hubbys urprised me with it yesterday for our one yr anni ( well that was a few days ago but thats another story)
> 
> and i love it!!
> 
> ill post pics in a new thread but its soo nice.. but H ur right its not immeidatly distingushable as cartier.. maybe at a later stage ill get a rose gold one to wear with it.. i think that will be a nice match


 
Congrats Baby Boo!! You have a wonderful DH!!! Cant wait to see pics!!

I dont wax my arms, but the bangle will not affect anyone that does, I dont think it has anything that can catch, its pretty much smooth.


----------



## classicsgirl

Baby Boo said:


> also i wanted to ask for those of you with the love bracelet do any of u wax ur arms? or do any hair removal on thema nd if u do what do u do about the bracelet?



Congratulations! That was quick. Which size did you end up getting?


----------



## Glamourette

 Prices:

Plain RG Bangle 3460
Plain YG Bangle 3460
Plain WG Bangle 3690
Cuff w/ 1 Diamond WG 3400
Cuff w/ 1 Diamond YG 3160
Cuff w/ 1 Sapphire RG 2800
Toile de Moire RG w/ 1 Sapphire 2000
Toile de Moire YG 1310
Baby Love Chain Bracelet RG 1020
Baby Love Chain Necklace RG 1290

Does anybody know the $ & UK Price of the plain RG Cuff ?


----------



## livethelake

Sammyjoe, thanks for starting this thread.  I've been trying to decide which bracelet I "need" for almost 2 years now - lol

Question - Does anyone know what year Cartier stopped producing the 6 diamond version and went to the 4 diamonds?


----------



## Phillyfan

livethelake - I agree - so tough to decide! I pretty much decided on the plain yellow gold. I contemplated white gold and semiprecious stones but they are soooo expensive. Now, I'm just waiting on that coupon! I'm sure I will be back to visit both the plain and stones one several more times before I do anything.


----------



## yunwendy

Also, waiting for the coupon or promotion.  Hopefully around Mother's day, as I was told by the SA at the South Coast Plaza location.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Ooh, I wonder if the UK will get wind of this coupon promotion!

Livethelake, I have no idea about when it was changed from 6 to 4 but I remember a SA telling me that you can purchase a love bangle and request diamonds and the qty of diamonds you require, so you could order a love bangle and request 5 diamonds. I do remember him telling me the cost for each diamond was around £400, this price was around 2 years ago, so it may have gone up.

I tried on the 18 YG and I dont think I will get that size, when I wore it with my WG one, the bangles were almost like twins so close together, I think a 19 would be better, just so it gets that overlap look.


----------



## purplepinky

LIVETHELAKE....I'm not going to be of much help because I was in the boutique this week and they still have the love bangle with the 6 diamonds. I didn't even know that they had "stopped" making that model?


----------



## livethelake

^ Purple - thanks for the info. 

I was told by two boutiques that the diamond version was only available with 4 or 10 diamonds.   This is great news.  To my eye, the 6 diamond version seems more balanced than the 4 dia. bracelet.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I wonder why I was told that you can add diamonds at the ordering stage? I will ask tomorrow.


----------



## livethelake

Sammyjoe - please find out .

I love the idea of being able to specify the number of diamonds.


----------



## Phillyfan

Everyday I'm so tempted to just get this bracelet and stop thinking about it! I hate to wait until Mother's Day for the coupon. I know I asked this already but didn't get many responses - Do you think the rose gold cuff (I have already) would look better with the YG Love bangle or the YG bangle with semi-precious stones? I really like the stones but wonder if it is too busy or too much color going on. Thanks in advance for your opinions!


----------



## Minda

Hokaplan said:


> Everyday I'm so tempted to just get this bracelet and stop thinking about it! I hate to wait until Mother's Day for the coupon. I know I asked this already but didn't get many responses - Do you think the rose gold cuff (I have already) would look better with the YG Love bangle or the YG bangle with semi-precious stones? I really like the stones but wonder if it is too busy or too much color going on. Thanks in advance for your opinions!


 
I think it would look great with the YG with semi precious stones!


----------



## purplepinky

^^ Me too. THe semi precious one is SO unique and just beautiful. The plain YG will always be there, maybe the semi precious one will not?


----------



## Phillyfan

I think I will try to wait then a little longer to save for semiprecious. Hopefully Cartier will still be in our local mall! I haven't heard of any Cartier's closing, have you? I also hope they come out with coupon. I really think they will. It is strange that only one SA told me coupon will be out  in March and someone else said Mothers Day. We'll just have to keep our eyes and ears open for it!


----------



## Baby Boo

^ i say save for it its lovely!!

i got size 18 in the end..

sammy can you find out how much the ring is in the UK and if they have a big size like a 58 or 59? here in bahrain they only have a 51


----------



## Sammyjoe

Babyboo, I will call them this afternoon and find out the diamond bespoke issue and the ring sizes and prices.


----------



## Baby Boo

thanks hun ^ i meant to say the semi precious ring too


----------



## Sammyjoe

Ok, baby boo, no semi stone ring is available, the price of the YG ring is £790, they keep all sizes in stock, they have 56,57,58,59 as well as other sizes.

I asked the SA and he said about 1 and a half years ago, they used to have 4,6,8 diamonds with the love bangle. They now have 4 and 8 only.

I asked why was I told that each diamond is £400 and he said that 1 and a half years ago, the price difference between the 4 and 6 diamond one was £400, hence why I heard £400.

So the love bangle can come in plain, all diamonds or 4 or 8 diamonds only.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hello everyone! I'm brand new to this forum and I have to say I'm already loving it, you ladies have such great taste! I do have a question, do any of you have the Cartier love ring in white gold with diamonds? If so can I plz see some pic's... *Baby boo*- hope you get that ring it sounds gorgeous!


----------



## livethelake

Sammyjoe said:


> Ok, baby boo, no semi stone ring is available, the price of the YG ring is £790, they keep all sizes in stock, they have 56,57,58,59 as well as other sizes.
> 
> I asked the SA and he said about 1 and a half years ago, they used to have 4,6,8 diamonds with the love bangle. They now have 4 and 8 only.
> 
> I asked why was I told that each diamond is £400 and he said that 1 and a half years ago, the price difference between the 4 and 6 diamond one was £400, hence why I heard £400.
> 
> So the love bangle can come in plain, all diamonds or 4 or 8 diamonds only.


 

Sammyjoe - thanks 

But now i'm even more confused.  My "local" Cartier told me that the options are either 4 diamonds or 10 diamonds.  When did the 8 diamond version become available?  (And is it 8 diamonds and no screws similar to the 10 diamond version?)

so many questions.  I think I'll call the boutique today and see what I'm told.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Yes, thats a good idea, I sometimes find that you can speak to two different SA and get 2 sets of info. Remember also I am in the UK, so we may get a different offering than the US. Let us know what your SA says about it, my SA didnt mention a 10 diamond.


----------



## thegraceful1

Please dont forget to post/add pictures of your new pieces here : http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-...e-post-your-cartier-pieces-here-232745-2.html  is nice to have all the pictures together for future references.


----------



## Phillyfan

You'll never believe this....
I went AGAIN to Cartier to visit the LOVE bracelets. My SA told me that one of her colleagues just returned from Cartier in Paris and they are doing the semiprecious stone bracelet in rose gold now. It should be launced in US in June for Love Day. But sometimes launches do get delayed. The price should be the same as the yellow gold semiprecious stone but by June both may have a price increase. No guarantees. So I keep asking on forum if YG stones would look good with my rose cuff. Now I may have a choice of YG stones or RG stones! There are less than 12 YG stones in my size left in the country. But I don't have to worry if the RG one gets here! Rumor still has it that a coupon may come prior to or at the same time as the Centennial.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for the update Hokaplan! I have such a large wish list, I dont think I will be able to get everything I would like.
I want another Love Bangle in YG, a VCA necklace 6 or 11 motif, a daytona, a panerai , a mini cooper convert,as well as an evelyne. Just so many things to buy and no money tree!!!! I can get some of the items just not all of them!!

I hope that Cartier does the promo so that you can get your bangle. Rose gold would look stunning in the semi, but I think you would look good with the yellow gold to go with your rose cuff.


----------



## Phillyfan

Wow - you do have a big wishlist! This bracelet is the only thing I want. I've looked in the Hermes store a few times. I even bought a clic clac this year. Are you in the states?


----------



## Sammyjoe

I wish I was in the states, the goodies on offer there are amazing! I live in London, so I get to see a much smaller range of things. I love the clic clac! Fingers crossed Cartier do a promo soon so that you can get the bangle. 

When I tried on the bangle next to my wg one, I tried it on the exact same size and I didnt like it, the bangles were touching too much, so if I pick the Yellow gold I will go for a size up so that it over laps each other.


----------



## Phillyfan

Thanks for the tip. I've often wondered if I should do same size. My cuff is a "17" and is great. I would probably do the "18" then in the bangle. Do you or anyone else know if I would be able to get the "18" off without undoing the screw? I know there was someone else on TPF who has the bangle big so they can take on and off without help. I forget who it was - perhaps thegraceful1?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hokaplan- the rose with stones sounds like it would be gorgeous! I was wondering what exactly is the deal that the Cartier boutique is suppose to be offering?


----------



## Phillyfan

In January and for a few days around Feb.14th, they had $1,000 off of a $5,000 purchase. We're all hoping they do it again!


----------



## Phillyfan

I will visit again on Monday or Tuesday - March 30 or March 31 to see if there is any new information. Sammyjoe - I don't think I want the bracelets touching each other too much either. But because they're oval, if I do the bracelet in the next size up, do you think it would be awkward if it spins and doesn't lay the way it is meant to be? I figure that I would just fix it. For anyone on TPF reading this that did go up in size (I know there are a few of you!) are you still glad you went up or do you wish you bought the smaller one? I wish they came in 1/2 sizes!


----------



## Chanel<3er

I got the WG today as my anniversary gift-- totally gorgeous-- one question I do have is  - do you need help or not putting it on?


----------



## thegraceful1

Hokaplan said:


> Thanks for the tip. I've often wondered if I should do same size. My cuff is a "17" and is great. I would probably do the "18" then in the bangle. Do you or anyone else know if I would be able to get the "18" off without undoing the screw? *I know there was someone else on TPF who has the bangle big so they can take on and off without help. I forget who it was - perhaps thegraceful1?[/*quote]
> 
> ^ Great memory..Yes is me, I'm a 17 but decided to get the 18' to get it on and off easily


----------



## Phillyfan

thegraceful1 - hope you can help me out! I respect your honest and experienced opinion! I was hoping and planning to do yellow gold or rose gold precious stone Love to wear with my rose cuff. But so far no coupon event. I'm getting antsy waiting and wondering if I'm better off with plain YG bracelet in the"18" to wear with my "17" cuff. Previously, you mentioned that you prefer classic plain one. I'm beginning to wonder if the 5 colors is too much. Also, are you able to get the "18" off with no screwdriver? My wrists are not big but I am 5ft6 and 118 pounds. Perhaps when I go on Monday, I should try their sizers. I'm so confused!!!


----------



## thegraceful1

Hokaplan said:


> thegraceful1 - hope you can help me out! I respect your honest and experienced opinion! I was hoping and planning to do yellow gold or rose gold precious stone Love to wear with my rose cuff. But so far no coupon event. I'm getting antsy waiting and wondering if I'm better off with plain YG bracelet in the"18" to wear with my "17" cuff. Previously, you mentioned that you prefer classic plain one. I'm beginning to wonder if the 5 colors is too much. Also, are you able to get the "18" off with no screwdriver? My wrists are not big but I am 5ft6 and 118 pounds. Perhaps when I go on Monday, I should try their sizers. I'm so confused!!!


 
I love the plain style and the one w/ a single diamond (which I'm getting soon), but like I always say..get what YOUR heart desires, in the end you're the one that will be wearing it...for a LONG time, me either I haven't heard of any more promotional coupons, which btw I was very suprised that Cartier ever had one,  and yes to answer your question w/ the size 18' I'm able to squeeze my hand out without using my screwdriver. G/L w/ your decisionlet me know what you decide


----------



## Phillyfan

Is the single diamond one an all around bangle bracelet or a cuff? I will test the "18" on me next week. I'm very curious if I can squeeze my hand out of it. Also, if you don't mind me asking, how much is the single diamond one?


----------



## YanaMei

Hi, new here!  Hokaplan, re: your questions on the 17 cuff -- I have both a cuff and bangle, long story short, I got the cuff first and then decided some months later I really wanted the one with the screws.  Anyway, I haven't seen anyone mention that the 17 cuff and the 17 bangle are actually different sizes -- but they are!  The 17 bangle is bigger than the cuff.  I ended up getting the 16 bangle, which is exactly the same size as the 17 cuff.  So I suppose the 17 bangle would be the same size as the 18 cuff.  I'll post pics of mine later if you'd like.  Anyway, I'm sure you wouldn't buy the bangle without trying them on, but I just thought I'd mention that since you're looking to have them overlap, the 17 bangle would actually do that with the 17 cuff.


----------



## Phillyfan

YanaMei - Please post pics if you get a chance! What colors do you have and how long have you had them? I will try on "17" and "18" on Monday!


----------



## YanaMei

Here you go, Hokaplan:

They are both YG plain.  I don't wear them together, though the pics people have posted of wearing two like you are planning are very pretty.

First pic, both on.  First the 17 cuff, then the 16 bangle.  They are shaped slightly differently, but you can see they're the exact same fit on a wrist.

Second pic, underside of wrist.

Third pic, I took off the bangle so you could see them side by side.  Now I'll have to wait until husband comes home to put it back on!  

Fourth pic, bangle stacked on cuff, you can see the slight difference in curvature.  I guess I'd say the cuff is pointier at the ends of the oval?

Fifth pic, same stack, direct top view.

Anyway, I did originally try on the 17 bangle, which was how I realized it was bigger than the cuff.  And I loved the close fit of my cuff, so I was glad that there was a smaller sized bangle...



YanaMei said:


> Hi, new here!  Hokaplan, re: your questions on the 17 cuff -- I have both a cuff and bangle, long story short, I got the cuff first and then decided some months later I really wanted the one with the screws.  Anyway, I haven't seen anyone mention that the 17 cuff and the 17 bangle are actually different sizes -- but they are!  The 17 bangle is bigger than the cuff.  I ended up getting the 16 bangle, which is exactly the same size as the 17 cuff.  So I suppose the 17 bangle would be the same size as the 18 cuff.  I'll post pics of mine later if you'd like.  Anyway, I'm sure you wouldn't buy the bangle without trying them on, but I just thought I'd mention that since you're looking to have them overlap, the 17 bangle would actually do that with the 17 cuff.


----------



## Phillyfan

Thanks for all of your pictures and descriptions. I'm so back and forth of what I want! Which do you wear the most?


----------



## inverved

Hmmm, I'm trying to decide between the 17 and 18 YG plain bangle too.


----------



## Phillyfan

no_1_diva - Did I read that you have a trinity bracelet too? Would you wear them together? I'm really curious if I can get the "18" off without a screwdriver. I will try them on one day this week.


----------



## inverved

I bought the baby Trinity bracelet on a silk cord. Not sure if I would wear it with the Love bangle but I'll try it and see how it goes!

In terms of the Love bangle, is it better to be fitted or slightly loose?


----------



## Phillyfan

In reference to being fitted or slightly loose, it depends on who you ask. In the store, they tell you fitted. But many on this forum wear it slightly loose. Thegraceful1 is able to get hers off without a screwdriver. That is what I'm hoping to do. But many others wear it much more fitted and never remove it. I'm also still deciding about YG plain or YG or RG with semiprecious stones. I constantly change my mind!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Yanamei, your bracelets look really good together! I have just ordered a panerai 312, so I am going to wait for my DH to get me the YG love bangle for my birthday, like he did with the white gold one. I am going to get a size 19, so it is a size larger than the 18 I have.


----------



## Phillyfan

I finally made my decision!!! I will definitely get the semiprecious stones one in the YG or RG. I will wait all April to see if that coupon comes out. Then if not, I will see if it comes out for Mother's Day (another TPFer mentioned) and if not, I will do either YG semiprecious right after Mother's Day or if I can hold on until June when the RG semiprecious is released for the Centennial. But just maybe, that coupon will come in a few days.... it will be April! If coupon comes before RG is available, I'm fine with YG. It is too good an offer to pass!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

That is great! I'm really excited also because my hubby surprised me over lunch today with the Cartier pink gold Love bracelet!!! I'm so excited and happy I just had to share with you guys, Ive been lusting over this bracelet for some time now so its nice to finally have it and to top it off the love of my life gave it to me


----------



## Phillyfan

I'm sooo happy for you! Enjoy it! Did you get all-around bangle bracelet or cuff?


----------



## Phillyfan

Sprinkles&Bling - Sorry to bother you but 1 more ?  Did you get your new bracelet to fit more on snug side or loosely?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hokaplan- My hubby got it in a size that fits a little too snug for my taste so I'm actually going to have to exchange it for a size bigger, he got me the bangle and I know some people like it to fit snug but I honestly can't wear it all of the time if it feels uncomfortable... I really luv it, I wear all white gold jewelry and being that this one is pink gold (Cartier pink gold it TDF) it stands out in an awesome way!


----------



## Phillyfan

Are you going to exchange it for a size big enough to squeeze out without using screwdriver? I am going to try to get to Cartier tomorrow. I'm curious if I can wiggle out of the "18".


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

I had not thought about that but if it does fit loose enough to do that I might try it but honestly I'm afraid of damaging the bangle with time by squeezing it in and out... Have you posted pics of your cuff on here? I was curious to see how it looks...


----------



## yunwendy

Cartier rose (pink) gold is an excellent choice.  Your husband is a good man.  I have the same rose gold love bracelet from my DH.


----------



## Phillyfan

Sprinkles&Bling - You made a good point. I wouldn't want to damage it. Please let us know how far the new one goes up your wrist. I'm guessing the one you're exchanging didn't have a lot of room to move. I plan on going to Cartier today. I don't know how to post pics - sorry. But my cuff is the rose gold. Are you going to wear your new bracelet next to another bracelet or alone? I've seen them worn all different ways and they all look great to me!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

yunwendy- thanks, I luv the pink gold by Cartier, its very unique!

Hokaplan- the bangle that I'm getting that's bigger goes up my forearm a little but it is not too loose I don't think... I will be wearing it with 2 skinny 18k white gold oval shaped diamond bangles that I had custom made by my jeweler and I hope to finally have those this week!!! So I will post some pics of all three as soon as I have them in my hands together...


----------



## Phillyfan

I went to Cartier again! This is what I found out. I can not wiggle out of the "18" and the "19" would be way too big. So there isn't a bracelet that I can get off without the screwdriver. Whatever I choose would stay on all the time. This definitely affects my choice. I'm not sure I want semiprecious stones on ALL the time. I have the rose cuff and for the longest time I was planning on yellow gold plain bracelet. But I have to say that the white gold looked pretty good today! I could wear the white with my rose cuff and I also have a Hermes clic clac with palladium that would compliment the white gold. The SA says to hold on until April 10th to see if there will be a coupon. If there is a coupon and I don't do semiprecious stones, I can get the plain white gold bracelet, the trinity on a cord, and a bottle of fragrance which would then be $1,000 off. I'm keeping my fingers crossed....


----------



## jady_cat

I suggest you get a white gold with 4 diamonds.I can't tell a big difference between Cartier's RG and YG.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

That sounds like your best option, because I would also be hesitant to wear the one with gems on it all of the time... If I did not have the white gold bangles made I would have wanted the white gold Cartier and not the pink but since I did have them made in my opinion having something as an opposite like the pink gold for me would stand out better, so I honestly think you should get the white gold bangle it would look so amazing with your cuff!!!


----------



## Phillyfan

Last night my final decision was the semiprecious stones one. But when I discovered that I couldn't wiggle out of it, I changed my mind. I can't have all of those colors on every day! So now I'm leaning towards WG plain. I'm driving myself and everyone else on here nuts! I did the same thing when I got my j12. I went back and forth a million times with black vs white, 33 mm vs 38 mm, markers or not. But once I made up my mind, I had no regrets. I ended up with 38 mm white - no diamonds.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Its best to be sure Hokaplan, so even if you take a while to decide, its your money and your choice, so take your time until you are certain of what you want, the members here will give you advice.
I called the store in the UK today, they told me that they dont make a bangle with 1 diamond, they make a cuff with one diamond and the prices are -
Cuff 1 diamond - YG - £2250 WG - £2350.
Bangle 4 diamonds - YG- £4920 WG- £5150


----------



## Phillyfan

Thanks Sammyjoe. I know you have the wg plain. Are you still planning on getting a new one to wear with it? If so, which one?


----------



## Phillyfan

Oops - just read you are getting YG bangle for your birthday. Is that coming up?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Its in Oct, I am thinking about getting the YG bangle plain, the SA said I should consider getting the Rose Gold also, I said "Hey,that a bit too much gold going on" So yes, getting it in Oct...... Unless I find something else to get instead!Lol!


----------



## yunwendy

Sprinkles - I agree, pink gold does look very different.  It really depends on your skin pigmentation, what you are matching the bracelet with.


----------



## umamanikam

Any idea what is the price of baby love necklace in yellow gold?


----------



## bextasy

good choice hokaplan!


----------



## thegraceful1

umamanikam said:


> Any idea what is the price of baby love necklace in yellow gold?


 
^Plain is around USD $1,600, and with small diamonds is around $3,000 or so.


----------



## Phillyfan

I just spoke to another SA about the scratches that show on yellow gold as compared to white gold. Yesterday I was told there was no difference and the scratches show equally. Today I was told that white gold shows more. The SA explained that the yellow is the gold's natural color and something is added to make it white. When the white ones get a scratch it is therefore more visible cause of the different color underneath. Does that sound like it makes sense? Do you guys agree?


----------



## mrs nordic

Hokaplan said:


> I just spoke to another SA about the scratches that show on yellow gold as compared to white gold. Yesterday I was told there was no difference and the scratches show equally. Today I was told that white gold shows more. The SA explained that the yellow is the gold's natural color and something is added to make it white. When the white ones get a scratch it is therefore more visible cause of the different color underneath. Does that sound like it makes sense? Do you guys agree?


 
White gold is coated with rhodinium. If you take the bracelet for a proper polishing and cleaning, they need to coat it again.
I have the white gold one and my friends have both yellows and whites. I think they all scratch and any big difference to scratching depends on the user (how careful you are etc) and not the gold.


----------



## Phillyfan

Spoke to my SA today - Friday, April 3rd. No coupon yet. I'm not giving up! Maybe next week. Nervous about WG so I'm back to semiprecious! Do you know when you ask same ? to 20 different people, you get 20 totally different opinions? That is what I'm going through. But I know in my heart, I'll have buyer's remorse if I don't do semiprecious one. Enen better is to hold on until June when it comes out in rose gold. My SA did tell me that not every store gets every size but she can try to make a request. Even still, I may have to wait even longer. But it is kind of nice having something to look forward to.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I like reading your thought process on choosing Hokaplan, I think either WG or semi are both great choices, I have the WG and I like it, no yellow gold showing through at all, the marks on it are tiny and faint. I am happy with how it has turned out. I am defo going for the plain YG, but I love the semi also so I understand how tough it is, When the rose gold comes out you can compare them all.


----------



## YanaMei

mrs nordic said:


> I think they all scratch and any big difference to scratching depends on the user (how careful you are etc) and not the gold.



This is why I preferred the closer fit of the 16, on me.  It's still a bangle, slides up my arm about 4 inches, unlike the bracelet watch I wear that sits against the skin and only can slide about an inch.  I just find that other bangle bracelets I have that are bigger knock around a lot more.

But they are going to scratch.  Mine has very fine scratches and scuffs, but is still very shiny.  As you can see from the pictures.  I've been wearing it continuously for a year and a half.  After a while there are so many little scratches, they don't stand out anymore, unlike the first scratch...  My SA did tell me to just accept the scratches as a part of making the bracelet a part of me, he warned me against wanting to get the scratches polished off all the time because the process wears away the gold.  There was another SA that said in the 23 years she's been wearing her bracelet, she's gotten it polished back to scratchless only once.  So, if Cartier encourages their own people to wear not-mint condition bracelets in the stores where customers can see them I think my scratched-up bracelet is in good company!

Anyway, Hokaplan, take your time to decide what you really want, you'll be looking at it all the time!  I do think if you're going for the semi-precious, matching rose gold with your cuff sounds prettier than semi-precious in the YG or WG.  And there you have it, opinion No. 21.


----------



## Phillyfan

Thanks YanaMei - No. 21 opinion is the best! The only way I would do YG semiprecious is if that coupon comes out. Otherwise, I'll be waiting until June and hopefully my local Cartier will have RG semiprecious in my size. June is not that far off!


----------



## Chanel<3er

i find it hard to screw it on and off -- I am not sure that I want to wear all the time since I like to change  up my jewelry-- I got the 19 fits fine not snug but definitely it does not  slide on and off my wrist.


----------



## Phillyfan

It is now April 6th and my SA told me that unless $1,000 coupon comes out by the 10th, then he didn't think it would happen. I wonder if I will hear something in the next couple days. YanaMei thinks RG semi (due out in June) would look better with my RG cuff anyway. But I will not pass up if that coupon comes in the next little bit. The difference in color (IMO) between rose and yellow is quite subtle. However if there is no coupon, my first choice is to wait for the rose. Is anyone besides me waiting for coupon?


----------



## Sammyjoe

It might be an idea asking your SA to contact the Cartier department that deals with the coupons, they will be able to let you know if the coupon is happening. You could also try contacting Cartier directly. If you say that you are thinking of getting a bangle this year if the coupon is available or you can wait until next year, you never know the HQ may offer you a discount anyway.


----------



## Phillyfan

I've called the corporate offices in New York several times. They had no info whether or not there would be another coupon. At least they would not give out any info. I've also asked about the discounts and they said that they never discount any of the pieces from the LOVE collection. I will be gettig this bracelet - discount or not - but $1,000 is a lot to save. So I continue to wait and see!


----------



## Lady Louboutin

From what I've heard was that Cartiers in Las Vegas, they were offering the coupon at the end of March. Not sure if they still have that though.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I agree 1k is a lot to save, the best thing is to call the LV store and see what they say.


----------



## Phillyfan

I think Vegas is 3 hours earlier than us. I'll have to wait until 1:00 PM but if it was end of March, I missed it anyway. I think it might be best wait for June purchase. Watch, my SA will call today with coupon news.


----------



## Phillyfan

I called Vegas and YES, they did have a coupon at end of March. I'm really annoyed that my boutique didn't seem to know about it nor mention it. But it sounds a little different than the January and February one. In January and Valentines Day, if you spent $5,000 or more, then you would get $1,000 off. But the March one sounded like if you spent $5,000, you receive $1,000 gift card for another purchase. I prefer the first coupon. SA in Vegas doesn't believe they will have it again until Fall'09. So I will continue to wait until June for RG to be launched. Also, it was suggested to get in the database at Cartier boutique (must do in person) cause they mail the coupons.


----------



## yunwendy

That sucks that not all stores got that coupon offer.  Both coupon sounds good to me, as I can use that $1000 on another purchase.


----------



## inverved

Anna Kournikova sure loves her Cartier Love bracelets!


----------



## Althani

i Really like the way Anna Kournikova is wearing 2 love bangles on her right wrist ..
the layered look just makes them look perfect !

i already have the YG bangle with half diamonds .. and Love it !!
i wear it almost all the time ..

BUT .. im considering a white gold with No Diamonds to wear them together to have a more casual look .. because the YG with diamonds looks very classic im only 24 and i'm usually very casually dressed (Jeans all the time !)..

What would you guyz think .. should i get the white gold .. or should i get the white gold with half diamonds to go with my cuff ?? i wouldnt consider full diamonds because i really like the screws on the bracelet ..

Thanx


----------



## Sammyjoe

Very cute avatar Althani! I would go for the WG plain, I think it would look good.


----------



## Phillyfan

Great picture. I think the WG would look great with Althani's cuff.I'm confused - does Althani have the cuff or the YG bangle 1/2 diamonds? It wasn't clear from her post. Either way - I think the WG would be fine.


----------



## sunkissed10

I love Ana Kournakova's. Is she wearing the full diamond covered one on her other hand or just 2 on the right?


----------



## Phillyfan

I think she has full diamond on left and 2 others on right. The right wrist ones don't look that big either or they would be dropping down. Where is her right hand?!


----------



## sunkissed10

I think her right is the one with the 2 bangles.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Yes, it looks like the hand with the 2 love bangles have a diamond then screw then diamond then screw. On her other hand, it looks like the bangle, cartier use on their marketing - full white gold, bling diamonds and sapphires.


----------



## Sammyjoe

The half diamonds and screw one looks really nice.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Anna has good taste 

I really like the all diamond one she has on with her watch but I would not feel comfortable wearing it every day...

Althani- I think you should get the plain WG because if you are a casual person having two diamond Loves on all the time might be too much, but if you were just getting a diamond bangle that was not the Cartier Love screw on bangle then it would not matter because you could take it on and off at any time but the Loves are meant to stay on, either way you having another Cartier is amazing!


----------



## Althani

Thanx guyz for the replies ..
i think im gonna go with the WG
i'm so excited ....
i just have one more Question ...
do u think i should get it one size smaller that the one i already have (the one i have is a bit loose on my wrist) .. or should i get it the same size ?


----------



## Phillyfan

Is the one you already have a cuff? I have a size "17" cuff but the "17" bracelet (all around) fits a little looser than the cuff. Others have said the same thing. But I know 1st hand cause I tried on in store. So when I get my bracelet, I will do the "17" again and I know it will be fine. I'm curious to know if the one you own already is the cuff cause you mentioned you wear it most of the time. I think they will look great together. Enjoy!


----------



## Phillyfan

Oops I read your post wrong. If you have a cuff that is loose, then the bracelet will be extra big. The bracelets are fine in same # size if cuff fits on small side. But with a loose cuff, then perhaps you are better going down a size in the bracelet. If it is too big, it may bang against stuff and might get more scratches. JMO!


----------



## Althani

humm .. sorry if i got u guyz mixed up a bit ..
i guess i was the one who was getting kinda confused 
the one i have is the one ALL ROUND with Screws .. the one u cant take off ( i guess its the bracelet)
so the one im getting is the same as the one i have i don't like the open one .. i think it loses the meaning of not being able to take it off ..
so yes i have the bracelet and its a bit loose which i like .. it doesn't bother me when im sleeping ..
so u think they should be both in the same size or should i get a smaller one ?


----------



## Sammyjoe

I am going to get one 1 size bigger than the one I have now, which is the all screws WG bangle which does not come off, I am also going to get another one in YG all screws - maybe half diamonds actually 1 size bigger to that they overlap each other not stick together.


----------



## Althani

*Sammyjoe* .. The YG with half diamonds is gorgeous .. it has a bit of bling .. and doesn't lose its motif .. it also goes as casual or dressy ..
hope you enjoy it .. 
post some pics once you get it so that we could see how they go together


----------



## CatNZ

Hi ladies...  just popping in for a quick question...
I adore Cartier's semi precious stone cuffs, and hoping to get one sometime in near future.  What golds are they available in?  Are they permanent to the love collection?  and have they been released worldwide?  I saw them in Vegas back in February, but was told that they're US only...

thanks


----------



## Phillyfan

to CatNZ - I'm not familiar with semiprecious stones cuff. However, the semiprecious stones yellow gold bangle bracelet is available now for $6,750. It is limited. The semiprecious stones rose gold bangle bracelet is expected to be launched in June.


----------



## Phillyfan

Sammyjoe - I like your choices a lot!

Althani - I would go with the plain white gold since you already have one with some diamonds on it. Are you getting this bracelet soon?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lol, I will defo post pics when I get it, it is not until Oct though  I am going to go for either YG plain or YG half diamonds.

With the semi stone cuff, I dont know much about it. I was told in Cartier UK that they will be getting some pink gold bangles with semi stones, they also currently have the semi stones in YG. They said that they can order anything you require in stock.


----------



## Phillyfan

Sammyjoe - My b-day is in September. If I waited that long, 3 months extra than I planned (June), I might be able to save enough for 1/2 diamonds too. Then we could be twins with our new ones. LOL! I just don't know if I can wait that long.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hokaplan, you can defo wait that long!! You should see when the token comes out and then get it. I am leaning towards the half diamond one, because like mentioned you still see the screws which I like.


----------



## Phillyfan

What is the token?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Sorry I meant the gift card you were talking about waiting for.


----------



## Phillyfan

I understand now! The token is the little "extra". I think I gave up on that. I was misled or had false hope. I will see the new pieces that come out in June for Love Day and if I'm in love, I'll get something then. Otherwise, I might just hold out until September and do 1/2 diamond one. I positively love that one - it is just sooo expensive.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hello my fellow Cartier friends! I'm so happy right now because I finally  received my Love bracelet in the bigger size this morning!!! My DH was a little upset because I couldn't wait to open the box until he came home, he wanted to open the box and give it to me but I did not put it on myself he still had the pleasure of doing that when we met up for lunch! So I promise I will start a new thread later this evening with plenty of pics of my new "Love"


----------



## Althani

*Sprinkles&Bling* ,, im glad u Joined the LOVE family 
i cant wait to see your pics ..


----------



## Phillyfan

Sprinkles&Bling - Congrats and enjoy! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## purplepinky

I just recieved the WG love in half diamonds and I love our pics Sprinkles and Bling of how the love looks with a very simple diamond bangle!! Beautiful. I have actually been wearing my LOVE on the opposite wrist of my Roadster with the charity bracelet in navy satin cord with rose gold hoop. I really like the mix of casual funky and classic together. That's just my 2 cents


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Purplepinky- thanks! I bet your bracelets are TDF!!! I actually wanted the white gold Love bracelet with 4 diamonds but was afraid it would look too much like silver, what do u think of yours?


----------



## purplepinky

Hi Sprinkles!! I have the one with 6 diamonds and I absolutely love it!! I mean, I suppose there's always the possibility of someone thinking it looks silver, but there's way more of a chance that most people don't even know it's Cartier and it's just a random bangle, gold or white gold right? I once had someone in Aldo ask if my diamond bow pendant from Tiffany's was from Aldo!!! Hahah, point is, unless you make it your business to know about "these beautiful things" you wouldn't know real from fake, designer from not....so you just have to get what YOU like and not worry bout what it may or may not look like to others. That's my 2 cents but I am SO in love with my LOVE.


----------



## Phillyfan

purplepinky - Does your Cartier change color of cord if you want? I do love navy. But our local Cartier will change color as often as you want - free of charge.


----------



## purplepinky

^^ yes, I change it often, I have the white gold charity bracelet as well and I have the hot pink silk cord on there right now. But i like how the navy lends itself to every day so that's the one I wear always. Sometimes it's free of charge, but sometimes they charge and it always angers me when they do!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Purplepinky, thanks for the response, I agree with u about not having things and other people not having a clue what it is or who its from... so it should just be left to the person and there personal taste, I may want the WG with 4 diamonds in the future but now I'm kinda liking the Trinity with diamonds on the silk cord but we shall see 

Also I bet your hot pink cord and Love look awesome!


----------



## Minda

Hi there, has anyone lost a screw on their love bracelet? How did you get it replaced, and how much did it cost? One of my screws unscrewed itself over time, and it fell out completely without me noticing. 

Just to share some advice given to me by my Cartier SA : if you wear your bracelet everyday and don't ever take it off, it is advisable to tighten the screws every now and then, as they can become loose and unscrew itself, just like what happened to me!


----------



## jewelrywhore

Minda said:


> Hi there, has anyone lost a screw on their love bracelet? How did you get it replaced, and how much did it cost? One of my screws unscrewed itself over time, and it fell out completely without me noticing.
> 
> Just to share some advice given to me by my Cartier SA : if you wear your bracelet everyday and don't ever take it off, it is advisable to tighten the screws every now and then, as they can become loose and unscrew itself, just like what happened to me!



Back in the mid-90s, when I used to take my first Love Bracelet on and off a lot (I am a guy and used to worry about it being "appropriate") I lost a screw. I believe it cost $99 for a replacement. You definitely need to check the screws every so often, because they can become loose.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I agree with Jewellerywhore, Cartier should be able to get you a replacement screw, but I think they will charge. 

I am defo getting another bangle, will think on about the half diamonds or plain.


----------



## Jayne1

I'm sitting here at the computer reading this thread and decided to take a quick shot of my 2 bracelets.

I actually gave them a bit of a wipe before I photographed them, but they still look dirty!   And so marked with fine lines.

But you don't see that from far and I've had them for 3 years and never take them off (obviously, since we're not supposed to remove them on a regular basis.)  I garden with them on and paint and do whatever I have to do.  

The first year I was neurotic about scratches,  but now I just wear them and don't worry too much about them.

YG and WG:


----------



## Althani

*Jayne1* i really think they look gorgeous together
now ur making me want to buy the WG to go with my YG half diamonds !


----------



## Phillyfan

I'm neurotic about all my jewelry and bags. That is what I like about these bracelets. Since they stay on, I won't keep them saved in a box. Don't worry about the lines - they look great to me!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I echo the others Jayne1, your 2 bangles look great together! Its great that you just use them as cartier intended!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

I also agree Jayne1 that the 2 look awesome 2gether!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Yes... but the problem with 2 together is that I can't do another kind of look on my other wrist.

I wanted to get a Chanel J12 White Ceramic watch and it looked so wrong with the Cartier.  I can't take on and off the Love bracelets so I'm stuck working them into my wardrobe.

I'm not sorry I have them, I love them, and I often pile more on my right wrist that has the Love bracelets... but unless you want to go really overboard with the bling, they limit what else you can wear on your other wrist.


----------



## Phillyfan

I'm not sure I understand what you mean. I have a white ceramic j12 (no diamonds) that I wear on my left wrist. I have a rose gold cuff that I wear on my right wrist and I think it works fine. Now I'm contemplating a plain YG Love and the new trinity on a cord to mix and match with my rose cuff. Or I'm wondering about the semiprecious stone Love to wear with my cuff. But the stones one would be on all the time and if I did the plain YG Love that would be on all the time too. At least if I do the Trinity, I could mix and alternate that with my cuff next to the plain one. But I really think your bracelets are fine with j12 on other wrist. JMO. Would you recommend that I go with plain YG and the new trinity or just the semiprcious stones one?


----------



## thegraceful1

^ ^I also have a J12 watch one in white and the other in black and wear the watch on my left wrist and my LOVE bracelet on my right wrist and look amazing


----------



## Phillyfan

thegraceful1 - are you wearing just the one love bracelet? were you contemplating a 2nd or do I have you mixed up with someone else?


----------



## thegraceful1

Hokaplan said:


> thegraceful1 - are you wearing just the one love bracelet? were you contemplating a 2nd or do I have you mixed up with someone else?


 
^ yes just the plain one, I will get the one w/ diamond for mother's day


----------



## DollyGirl

I never wear my white J12 and RG cuff at the same time. I think it looks too busy if I wear my J12 on my left wrist and cuff on the other wrist.


----------



## Phillyfan

Are you getting YG one with diamonds and will you be wearing them next to each other? Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Phillyfan

DollyGirl - Do you wear any bracelet on your other wrist when you wear your J12?


----------



## thegraceful1

Hokaplan said:


> Are you getting YG one with diamonds and will you be wearing them next to each other? Can't wait to see pics!


 
I will be wearing them together in the same (right) wrist, will post pictures once I get the diamonds one.


----------



## DollyGirl

Hokaplan said:


> DollyGirl - Do you wear any bracelet on your other wrist when you wear your J12?



 Nop... I don't wear any bracelet on the other wrist.


----------



## Jayne1

thegraceful1 said:


> ^ ^I also have a J12 watch one in white and the other in black and wear the watch on my left wrist and my LOVE bracelet on my right wrist and look amazing


I agree... but my 2 Love bracelets seem to be overkill with the Chanel.  I think just one Love bracelet is more understated with the J12.

The Chanel watch is all you need to make a statement... it doesn't need 2 Love bracelets on the other wrist competing for attention.

Am i wrong?


----------



## Jayne1

DollyGirl said:


> I never wear my white J12 and RG cuff at the same time. I think it looks too busy if I wear my J12 on my left wrist and cuff on the other wrist.


I think it looks busy too.  The J12 can stand on its own and more!  Imagine 2 Love bracelets and the J12 -- they don't go together.

I can't remove my Love bracelets very easily and they say you shouldn't, it's bad for the screws... so for now, I'm making do with my Cartier watches and just dreaming about the J12.


----------



## DollyGirl

Jayne1 said:


> I think it looks busy too.  The J12 can stand on its own and more!  Imagine 2 Love bracelets and the J12 -- they don't go together.
> 
> I can't remove my Love bracelets very easily and they say you shouldn't, it's bad for the screws... so for now, I'm making do with my Cartier watches and just dreaming about the J12.



 I always wanted a love bracelet.. but I don't like how you cannot remove it easily and I don't know it's bad for the screws.


----------



## thegraceful1

Jayne1 said:


> I agree... but my 2 Love bracelets seem to be overkill with the Chanel. I think just one Love bracelet is more understated with the J12.
> 
> The Chanel watch is all you need to make a statement... it doesn't need 2 Love bracelets on the other wrist competing for attention.
> 
> Am i wrong?


 
^No you're not wrong, but yes it is less "flashy" w/ just one LOVE bracelet on separate wrist from your J12.


----------



## thegraceful1

DollyGirl said:


> I always wanted a love bracelet.. but I don't like how you cannot remove it easily and I don't know it's bad for the screws.


 
^ DollyGirl- I felt the same way before, so to solved my problem I ended up getting mine LOVE bracelet 1 size bigger so I can take it off by squeeze my hand thru it and I dont have to have anyone help me removing it w/the screw driver.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ That is a great idea esp for someone that may wish to change their looks.


----------



## Jayne1

thegraceful1 said:


> ^ DollyGirl- I felt the same way before, so to solved my problem I ended up getting mine LOVE bracelet 1 size bigger so I can take it off by squeeze my hand thru it and I dont have to have anyone help me removing it w/the screw driver.


I wish I had thought of that.  Sometimes I just want to take them off but it's too much trouble to do so.


----------



## mrs nordic

Jayne1 said:


> I think it looks busy too. The J12 can stand on its own and more! Imagine 2 Love bracelets and the J12 -- they don't go together.
> 
> I can't remove my Love bracelets very easily and they say you shouldn't, it's bad for the screws... so for now, I'm making do with my Cartier watches and just dreaming about the J12.


 
That is why I am quite happy that my white J12 (on left wrist) is the plain one without diamonds - I think it easily goes with the WG Love bracelet with diamonds (on right wrist) without being too flashy.


----------



## Phillyfan

I am so glad now my white J12, also on left wrist, doesn't have diamonds. My Cartier SA is holding the new Trinity 100 on cord for me. I will wear that on right. But I still plan on another Love bracelet!


----------



## VuittonsLover

i almost bought a half diamond yellow gold the other day.

im out of work too. someone help me save money.. and not buy stuff...lol


----------



## Jayne1

mrs nordic said:


> That is why I am quite happy that my white J12 (on left wrist) is the plain one without diamonds - I think it easily goes with the WG Love bracelet with diamonds (on right wrist) without being too flashy.


That sounds perfect!!


----------



## Phillyfan

Anyone here heard of a Mother's Day coupon event coming soon? I want to make my purchase so much but I'm afraid that coupon will come out 2 days later. I asked the SA if that happens, would they honor it and she said no. So, I keep waiting and waiting and changing my mind on which bracelet!


----------



## BagSlave

Hokaplan said:


> Anyone here heard of a Mother's Day coupon event coming soon? I want to make my purchase so much but I'm afraid that coupon will come out 2 days later. I asked the SA if that happens, would they honor it and she said no. So, I keep waiting and waiting and changing my mind on which bracelet!


 

Sorry if this was asked before...but how would one know if and when there are coupons if you're a first time Cartier shopper? Would the SA offer it? Do you ask for one?


----------



## Phillyfan

Good question. You wouldn't know. I would speak up and mention that it was offered twice earlier in the year. Perhaps a nice SA would share what he/she knows.


----------



## AMJ

After reading this thread, I decide to share my recent buy with everyone.

I finally got my YG Love Bracelet (plain) on 4/15/09.
This is just a early gift for myself to celebrate my very FIRST Mother's Day. 
I couldn't wait for the coupon (since it's not easy for me to go to the Cartier with a little baby).....
I think this is really a good choice because I LOVE IT SO MUCH!
I got the 16" and it fits perfectly with my diamond bracelet (which I wear it all the time before I got the Love bracelet). 

I also got the Tri-gold Trinity ring (plain with no diamond) on the same day!
I just couldn't resist to take it home with me with the Love bracelet.
I did consider the one with scattered diamond, but it looked so bulgy on me.

They both look good!

I will post some pics later.


----------



## Phillyfan

Congrats on your beautiful new purchases! Enjoy them. Are you wearing bracelet on your right or left wrist? Do you wear a watch? Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats on your YG bangle! I am sure it will look good with the diamond bracelet and your trinity!! Great choices!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Plain YG bangle


----------



## Phillyfan

What do you think she is wearing with it? I like the mix.


----------



## Althani

i think she's wearing a silver bracelet with mini silver rings all around it from DoDo
or maybe its The one from Links ..
they both have the exact same bracelet ...


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think I know the one you mean, its called the sweetie bracelet by links of london. Really cute and you can add allsorts of charms to it.


----------



## Althani

*Sammyjoe* .. Yes thats the one !
i love it ! and the charms that they have r gorgeous ..


----------



## Jayne1

Hokaplan said:


> What do you think she is wearing with it? I like the mix.


I like the mix too!


----------



## Althani

i've recently seen an amazing pic of Eva Mendez ..
She's Wearing 2 love bracelets ..
i think the YG is with half diamonds ..
and the WG is the plain one ..

here's the pic


----------



## Sammyjoe

I love it! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## AMJ

Hokaplan said:


> Congrats on your beautiful new purchases! Enjoy them. Are you wearing bracelet on your right or left wrist? Do you wear a watch? Can't wait for pictures!


 

Thanks. I am wearing it on my right wrist since I always wear my watch on the left. However, I am thinking maybe 17" will be a better fit.... Still trying.


----------



## AMJ

Sammyjoe said:


> Congrats on your YG bangle! I am sure it will look good with the diamond bracelet and your trinity!! Great choices!


 

Thanks. I love them. 
However, I am thinking about maybe I should get a 17" instead...
Do you wear it loose or tight?
Thanks for the opinion.


----------



## YanaMei

I have the 16, here's a pic.  If yours fits like mine does, I really do not find it uncomfortable at all.  It looks pretty snug in the pic, but it's looser than it looks -- I can turn it around my wrist.  I have a feeling I would have found the 17 annoying to have on all the time, when I tried it on it banged around much more.  

Anyway, congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## jean22

Can I really get a discount at Cartier in singapore? I went there and the lady said the price is nett (no discount), and gave me a really dirty look


----------



## AMJ

jean22 said:


> Can I really get a discount at Cartier in singapore? I went there and the lady said the price is nett (no discount), and gave me a really dirty look


 

Hi. I am not sure about Singaproe....but there is no discount in the US. Everything is firm. Other tPFers ever talked about the coupon. However, I am not sure about it since Cartier doesn't do that very often. 

I just bought a Love bracelet and a Trinity ring last week. I didn't receive any discount at all...(this is just from my experience). Good luck!


----------



## AMJ

YanaMei said:


> I have the 16, here's a pic. If yours fits like mine does, I really do not find it uncomfortable at all. It looks pretty snug in the pic, but it's looser than it looks -- I can turn it around my wrist. I have a feeling I would have found the 17 annoying to have on all the time, when I tried it on it banged around much more.
> 
> Anyway, congratulations and enjoy!


 

Thank you for the pics! They are really helpful. My 16" fits tighter on my wrist and becomes a little uncomfortable. I decided to go back to Cartier next week and have an exchange for a different size. Maybe 17" will be a better fit...
Anyway, thanks again for your opinion.


----------



## jean22

I was reading other entries and some TPF'ers said that they were able to get a 12%% *gasp* percent off at Cartier boutiques here in singapore, is that true?


----------



## bextasy

love the pic!


----------



## Jayne1

AMJ said:


> Thank you for the pics! They are really helpful. My 16" fits tighter on my wrist and becomes a little uncomfortable. I decided to go back to Cartier next week and have an exchange for a different size. Maybe 17" will be a better fit...
> Anyway, thanks again for your opinion.


I was told it is supposed to fit a bit snug and not move around, or up and down on the wrist.  It's not supposed to fit like a bangle.

Unless you want it to fit like a bangle and slide it on and off your wrist...


----------



## YanaMei

When I tried on the 17, it still wasn't big enough to slide over my hand, so it still would have been "part of me," as my SA put it.  I can't really speak to how snug would be too snug, since there's not a size 15...  But I guess it's like metal link watches, some people like them to sit right against the skin, and some people like them to slide a little.

AMJ, sounds like the 17 may fit on you the way my 16 fits on me, so I hope you find it wears better for you.  Wear it in good health!


----------



## Phillyfan

YanaMei - Are you able to get yours off without the screwdriver? I know thegraceful1 can get hers off without help.


----------



## YanaMei

No, not even close.  You can see above in the picture, there's some room top-to-bottom, but side-to-side it pretty much just clears my wristbone.  Even the 17 -- one size bigger than mine -- could not slip over my hand.  Not that I wanted it to be able to, anyway.


----------



## Jayne1

Hokaplan said:


> YanaMei - Are you able to get yours off without the screwdriver? I know thegraceful1 can get hers off without help.


Don't forget, it's not a perfect circle, it's more oval and not supposed to slide off without unscrewing it.


----------



## AMJ

YanaMei said:


> When I tried on the 17, it still wasn't big enough to slide over my hand, so it still would have been "part of me," as my SA put it. I can't really speak to how snug would be too snug, since there's not a size 15... But I guess it's like metal link watches, some people like them to sit right against the skin, and some people like them to slide a little.
> 
> AMJ, sounds like the 17 may fit on you the way my 16 fits on me, so I hope you find it wears better for you. Wear it in good health!


 
Thanks for your opinion. I am looking for the right size that would able to slide a little on my wrist. The 16" is just too snug for me. I think I need to try on 17" in order to know the feeling...


----------



## Sammyjoe

If anyone is on the fence about a plain love bangle, take a look at La Van's amazing bangle






 - Pic Credit - La Vanguardia

As you can see, it looks amazing with other bracelets!


----------



## Althani

Sammyjoe said:


> If anyone is on the fence about a plain love bangle, take a look at La Van's amazing bangle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Pic Credit - La Vanguardia
> 
> As you can see, it looks amazing with other bracelets!



i totally love how she layered the VCA with cartier love bracelet and a tennis bracelet !
it's Unique !


----------



## thegraceful1

Jayne1 said:


> Don't forget, it's not a perfect circle, it's more oval and not supposed to slide off without unscrewing it.


 
^ I do it without any problems , but remember I have to squeezed my hand out, is not like it comes out by just having my hand down


----------



## Winston

Jayne1 said:


> I was told it is supposed to fit a bit snug and not move around, or up and down on the wrist. It's not supposed to fit like a bangle.
> 
> Unless you want it to fit like a bangle and slide it on and off your wrist...


 
I have a WG and while I can rotate it, it does fit kind of snug.  It is a 17.  If I had to do again, I would get an 18 for the room.  I should add that it's almost 14 years old and I'm sure my wrist has grown since then!


----------



## Jayne1

thegraceful1 said:


> ^ I do it without any problems , but remember I have to squeezed my hand out, is not like it comes out by just having my hand down


Not everyone can do that!  I wish I could, but even if I went up a size, I wouldn't be able to do it.

Lucky you! There are times I wish I could easily remove them.


----------



## Jayne1

Winston said:


> I have a WG and while I can rotate it, it does fit kind of snug.  It is a 17.  If I had to do again, I would get an 18 for the room.  I should add that *it's almost 14 years old and I'm sure my wrist has grown since then!*


I know what you mean...


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Sammyjoe - *Hey, I see my wrist here lol!

My Love bracelet is rose gold and so is my tennis bracelet. As Cartier's rose gold is very subtle, it's not an issue combining it with the yellow gold VC&A bracelet. I was also really surprised how well they looked together. I also like how rose gold matches nicely with white gold/platinum.

Mine fits perfectly on my wrist ... not too lose and not super snug as I can still turn it on my wrist. I prefer the more snug look than the bangle going up and down my arm.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hee hee, La Van, how can we not show your wrist here! It perfectly shows how wonderful the Love bangle is (I love the RG) and it looks amazing with the tennis and VCA bracelet! Perfect wrist model!

I remember when I got mine, I spent a while trying on different sizes, its important to do so because when you walk out of the shop its yours. I felt a bit bad at the numbers of times he fitted me and removed it. I am glad I did, I cannot take mine off my wrist it goes up my wrist a little and can turn around.

When I walk through airport security, they realise it may make a sound and when I show them it cannot come off, they are fine with it. Lots of people must walk through with them on!Lol!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Mine is size 16 and I also tried on the bigger size, but I felt uncomfortable with it as it was more prone to banging on tables, etc. My husband got it for me 4 years ago and I sleep, shower, swim and do everything with it. My husband also keeps the screwdriver!

Perhaps I only took it off 4 times for very short periods: 
- Once for cleaning
- A formal party when I had on all white gold/platinum jewelry 
- I went to the US alone and sometimes they do a thorough search at airport security when something beeps and I didn't want to get stuck being searched while my Birkin was going through the X-ray machine and unattended lol!
- I was in Tanzania visiting really poor places and hospitals and it seemed inappropriate to have loads of jewelry on 

I remember the first time it got a scratch, I felt bad as the bracelet was so shiny and it looked silly with a scratch. But after 4 years, all the tiny scratches have blended in to form its patina.

Oh, yeah! One thing I also hate is when it beeps going through airport security. In some airports, they're a bit more lenient when I show them the bracelet and tell them I can't take it off. At others, I have to go through a body search even though they put the "wand" through my wrist and know it's the bracelet.


----------



## Sammyjoe

That sucks, sometimes these airport people have a bad day!!
Glad you protected the birkin.
I agree with the scratches, mine have blended in and I dont really notice it anymore.

Lol, my DH got mine for me in Oct 07 and he puts it on and takes it off, he is getting me either a plain YG or the one with 4 diamonds for my birthday in Oct.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ My DH is also the one who puts my bracelet on and off. So when I was in the US and Tanzania, he took it off before my trip. I find this really romantic and epitomizes for me the essence of the Love bangle. Also, DH doesn't normally buy me jewelry (I get them myself lol) so that was really sweet of him to get me this one as he knew I loved the design/concept since forever.

Can't wait to see what you decide for your next one on your birthday.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks La Van!


----------



## Jayne1

Know what's funny?  Not everyone recognizes it as Cartier, which is fine by me, I'm not out to impress anyone.

I have had many experiences with people who think mine are  those magnetic, anit-arthritic bracelets... although I think those kind of bracelets are copper, they certainly aren't gold... but people mistake my yellow gold and white gold Love bracelets (I posted pics on a previous page) as magnetic therapy bracelets. Seriously!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ I know, it happens!! I think as long as you purchase for yourself, who cares if people think it could be a hospital aid or not?? I remember the copper bangles and the stretchy ones too!
Its a good job, we like the Cartier Love for what it is - imo a well made bangle with meaning


----------



## thegraceful1

Jayne1 said:


> Know what's funny? Not everyone recognizes it as Cartier, which is fine by me, I'm not out to impress anyone.
> 
> I have had many experiences with people who think mine are those magnetic, anit-arthritic bracelets... although I think those kind of bracelets are copper, they certainly aren't gold... but people mistake my yellow gold and white gold Love bracelets (I posted pics on a previous page) as magnetic therapy bracelets. Seriously!


 ^ J- how funny


----------



## Minda

Has anyone lost a screw from your love bracelet? How much did you have to pay for a replacement?


----------



## Phillyfan

I thought I read that it was $90 for a replacement. Did you lose one?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Minda, the best thing to do is to call your local Cartier, they will be able to tell you how much and timescales etc, good luck, it should get sorted.


----------



## sally_s

Hi cartier ladies,
I was thinking of getting a LOVE WG ring with diamond for my 6th yr anniversary. May I ask the retail price pls. Thanks!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I called Harrods and the price quoted for the Love Ring WG is £2,660 for full diamonds and £1,450 for half diamonds.


----------



## sally_s

Thanks Sammyjoe! You're the best source of cartier info! 
( Bow to the cartier queen).

I'm getting the half diamond version next month. Wish me luck!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lol, you are too kind Sally, I think Hokaplan holds that crown, any questions just ask, someone will be able to help you.


----------



## Phillyfan

Hi guys! Yes, I'm a little obsessed with Cartier lately. Pretty much all of the Love collection! Once I get my next bracelet, I'm sure it will be out of my system. Then I'll be on to something else!


----------



## Jayne1

Hokaplan said:


> I thought I read that it was $90 for a replacement. Did you lose one?


Yes, I think it's around that...


----------



## ULTRALUXE

I just love that about the magnetic therapy bracelets. Industrial style does have its setbacks.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ to be honest, I think some people find the therapy bracelets a help and benefit to them, so that can only be a good thing.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I spoke to a SA today and she said that they can obtain any cartier item around the world for you, if you ask. I asked because someone mentioned wanting a semi stone one and their local store had ran out.


----------



## Phillyfan

Sammyjoe - Have you decided between plain or 1/2 diamond yet? I cannot wait to get plain or semiprecious!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think I am going to go for the half diamonds one, but if I see something else I will get the plain and the other item, if not will get the half diamonds!Lol!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Here's a pic of eva wearing 3 love items, I like the layered look!


----------



## burqaface

hehe just posted that pic in the other love bracelet thread ;p 
i loved the pieces she picked out as well....i especially love how good the whitegold and rose gold look together! i wouldnt have thought they would look that good *drools*


----------



## Phillyfan

I'm kind of liking the look of 2 LOVE bracelets with a bracelet of a different style. It breaks it up a little.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

I wonder if Eva's Loves are with diamonds or without? I can't tell... but I do love the look she has going, and also I like how one Love seems to fit her looser then the other


----------



## Althani

The Yellow Gold is Half Diamonds ..
and The White gold is Without diamonds ..
i've seen them in various pictures ..
i love the way she wears them !



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I wonder if Eva's Loves are with diamonds or without? I can't tell... but I do love the look she has going, and also I like how one Love seems to fit her looser then the other


----------



## Sammyjoe

Burqaface, I dont think you can go wrong with either rose or yellow gold, both would look really cool on you. Going one size bigger may mean you could twist your hand out of it, if your hands are slender. I tried with one size bigger and could not, I could going 2 sizes bigger, but I think its fine if it stays on all the time.

I cannot tell if the white has diamonds Eva is wearing but the YG defo has diamonds. I think if you have 1 love bangle you could layer it with other bangles to give it a thicker funky look or of course you could buy more love bangles. Either way is cool!Lol!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Thanks Althani and Sammyjoe! I think u guys are right about both bangles Eva is wearing, I would like to have the white gold one with 4 diamonds in the near future just have to convince DH hehe


----------



## aquablueness

Eva wears them so well, all of them!


----------



## Jayne1

Sammyjoe said:


> Here's a pic of eva wearing 3 love items, I like the layered look!


Gorgeous!  It makes me want to get a third!


----------



## Jayne1

By the way, I wish my two would separate like the ones in the picture above... but they stay really close together on my wrist and look like one bracelet.

Do you suppose she has different sizes and that's why they slide around and stay apart?  It looks like 2 different sizes to me.


----------



## mrs nordic

Jayne1 said:


> By the way, I wish my two would separate like the ones in the picture above... but they stay really close together on my wrist and look like one bracelet.
> 
> Do you suppose she has different sizes and that's why they slide around and stay apart? It looks like 2 different sizes to me.


 
I think the larger one is a cuff and the other a bangle. The cuff is easy/easier to pull high up on the arm.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ That could be, I remember Jayne1, when I first thought about getting another one, I tried it on in the shop and both of them stuck together, so I tried on one size larger and they ended up overlapping, so if you wear the next one a larger size than the existing one, that would be fine.


----------



## Phillyfan

My cuff doesn't go that far up. I was thinking the opposite - smaller one is cuff and bigger is the bangle. It is very hard to tell!


----------



## mrs nordic

Hokaplan said:


> My cuff doesn't go that far up. I was thinking the opposite - smaller one is cuff and bigger is the bangle. It is very hard to tell!


 
That might be, but I was just thinking that if you buy a _bracelet_ that big, it would fall off your arm when sliding down - which it will do very often, as you move normally, I don't think it will stay up on your arm "all the time" anyways.  
The lower bracelet seems to have a quite tight fit and therefore I am guessing it is a bracelet, not a cuff.
Also the two have a slightly different shape I think.
Anyhow there is quite a big size difference between those two.


----------



## Phillyfan

My cuff needs to stay low down on my wrist. Otherwise the open ends will dig or cut into my skin. It fits pretty close. I have Yurman open style bracelets that can move further up my arm and don't cut into skin. But my Cartier really can't or it is not comfortable. But that is just me. From speaking with other people here (bb101), I've been told that a "17" bangle is not = to a "17" cuff. The bangles are slightly bigger. So if I want my cuff & bracelet to be exact same fit, I should do "16" bracelet. But I want my bracelet to be a little bigger so I will be getting the "17" when I decide which style. Still going back and forth between plain YG and semiprecious stones one!


----------



## burqaface

Girls, I've seen white gold, and yellow gold with half diamonds...but never rose gold. It does come in rose gold and half diamonds right?


----------



## Phillyfan

I don't think there is a rose gold with 1/2 diamonds. But I know there are several new rose gold pieces being launched next month. Maybe it'll come out mid-June!


----------



## burqaface

oh okay thanks...but what do you mean several new rose gold pieces next month? are they any different than the ones available at the moment?


----------



## Sammyjoe

I have just called Cartier and they have never produced the rose gold with diamonds only plain love bangle. She said they will not be bringing rose and diamonds in this year, maybe next year.


----------



## burqaface

Ohh okay thank you so much for the info Sammyjoe! 
so i guess i'll pick between a half diamond yellowgold, or plain rosegold...hmmmmm


----------



## neenabengals

I love reading this thread and seeing all the wonderful pictures and some day would love to have my own cartier love bangle.  But if I was to get one, I would want my boyfriend to buy it for me... which leads me to wonder how he would choose which one would fit me best. Just my personal opinion but I think it would spoil the sentiment if I went with him to try them on.... so how would he know what size to get?

Is there a 'standard' formula (like there is for pandora bracelets) where you measure your wrist and add a few cms for a tight or loose fit??  

And if he bought the wrong size, would cartier accept return or is it non refundable once bought and tried on at home?


----------



## VuittonsLover

did anyone get invited to the exhibit at the 5th avenue mansion on may 13th...?


----------



## VuittonsLover

neenabengals said:


> I love reading this thread and seeing all the wonderful pictures and some day would love to have my own cartier love bangle.  But if I was to get one, I would want my boyfriend to buy it for me... which leads me to wonder how he would choose which one would fit me best. Just my personal opinion but I think it would spoil the sentiment if I went with him to try them on.... so how would he know what size to get?
> 
> Is there a 'standard' formula (like there is for pandora bracelets) where you measure your wrist and add a few cms for a tight or loose fit??
> 
> And if he bought the wrong size, would cartier accept return or is it non refundable once bought and tried on at home?



you can return it within a few days of purchase.. as long as there are no scratches.  you are better of going and getting sized then hint to what size you are.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Jayne1 said:


> I'm sitting here at the computer reading this thread and decided to take a quick shot of my 2 bracelets.
> 
> I actually gave them a bit of a wipe before I photographed them, but they still look dirty!   And so marked with fine lines.
> 
> But you don't see that from far and I've had them for 3 years and never take them off (obviously, since we're not supposed to remove them on a regular basis.)  I garden with them on and paint and do whatever I have to do.
> 
> The first year I was neurotic about scratches,  but now I just wear them and don't worry too much about them.
> 
> YG and WG:



i am not sure if this was asked and i missed it.  but are they both the same size??

i have had my rose gold since august.  it has yet to ever be off my wrist.  i dont even know what the inside looks like because they put it on in the store. LOL


----------



## Phillyfan

VuittonsLover - I received an invitation to exhibit in New York. Funny thing though - the invitation had my address but someone else's name on the envelope. I told the SA at local Cartier and she said it happened to several of her clients. Weird.
I think Jayne1's are same size.
I also agree that it is easier to get sized first than to make an exchange. If anyone wants to surprise me, I'm a "17"!


----------



## VuittonsLover

Hokaplan said:


> VuittonsLover - I received an invitation to exhibit in New York. Funny thing though - the invitation had my address but someone else's name on the envelope. I told the SA at local Cartier and she said it happened to several of her clients. Weird.
> I think Jayne1's are same size.
> I also agree that it is easier to get sized first than to make an exchange. If anyone wants to surprise me, I'm a "17"!



omg.  mine came that way too..lmao

some guy named tom on the envelope.  how funny.

i was gonna call about it... but figured it was a mistake.

are you going to go...?  would be cool to meet a TPFer.


----------



## neenabengals

Update on UK prices in case anyone is interested...

I rang Cartier in London today to ask about the charity bracelet.  The lady I spoke to said they dont know anything about it (what it looks like, costs etc) all they know is that it will come out on 14th June - so it sounds like the ladies on here have more info about the bracelet!)

The RG love bangle costs £2800 and WG £2990 but there is a price increase in May.  Does anyone know any more about the price increase - what percentage this might be?  And is the YG the same price as the RG ? - I forgot to ask. 

And also, forgot to ask for the prices of the cuffs - are they cheaper or the same price as the love bangle?


----------



## Phillyfan

YG and RG bracelets are same price - white gold costs more $.
Cuffs are a little less $ than bangle bracelets.
The new charity is definitely 1 rose gold tiny ring on cord. On the ring is the word "LOVE" with a very tiny diamond on the "O". The price is expected to be $995 but not confirmed.
I'm also wondering about an increase in May. I sure hope it doesn't happen! Anyone else hear anything?


----------



## Phillyfan

VuittonsLover - so sorry I can't make NY exhibit. Are you going? Do you live in NY?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for the info neenabengals, I am a bit surprised about the price rise, I thought they had one in Feb/March this year already?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Or maybe it was rolex that had one, it gets very confusing when all the houses increase their prices!!


----------



## neenabengals

Sammyjoe said:


> Thanks for the info neenabengals, I am a bit surprised about the price rise, I thought they had one in Feb/March this year already?



The lady I spoke to said there was definitely going to be a price increase in May - they just didnt know how much.  I cant believe they already had one price increase earlier this year!!  How annoying!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think they did have a price increase Neenabengals, I agree it is annoying and it forces you to decide quickly.


----------



## neenabengals

LOL - unfortunately, it wont be making me decide quickly... my boyfriend and I would have to save for it - at this rate, with all these price increases, it'll be ages before my dream is realised : (

I have just been looking at the cartier website - there is a love bracelet which is leather and then just part of the metal gold love bracelet (with three screws) - I dont know how to cut and paste the link - does anyone know how much this retails for?

And also I love the LOVE ring which has two rings (one inside the other) - does anyone know how much that retails for?  

So many nice things...........


----------



## Phillyfan

I called Cartier again (today) and spoke to a manager. She said the last increase was September'08. She said normally it would have been done again this past April 1st but they skipped it. She felt very strongly that there would NOT be an increase over summer but it would probably be in September'09. Sammyjoe - I think you mentioned b-day in October - perhaps you should get gift prior to September to save a few hundred!


----------



## dizzygirl

I'm so enjoying this thread and dreaming of owning my very own rose gold bangle some day soon!!  I'm wondering if any of you ladies know if it would be cheaper to buy the bracelet in Europe while on vacation and get the VAT (I live in California)? Is that possible and does anyone know what the bracelets are going for in Euros?


----------



## mrs nordic

neenabengals said:


> I love reading this thread and seeing all the wonderful pictures and some day would love to have my own cartier love bangle. But if I was to get one, I would want my boyfriend to buy it for me... which leads me to wonder how he would choose which one would fit me best. Just my personal opinion but I think it would spoil the sentiment if I went with him to try them on.... so how would he know what size to get?
> 
> Is there a 'standard' formula (like there is for pandora bracelets) where you measure your wrist and add a few cms for a tight or loose fit??
> 
> And if he bought the wrong size, would cartier accept return or is it non refundable once bought and tried on at home?


 
They have this tool at Cartier, with mock up bracelets in every size available, so you can try out your size in advance without trying on the actual bracelets. This way you know your size and maybe let your BF know it.


----------



## neenabengals

Ah - I see!  Thanks for the info Mrs Nordic.  I am hoping to go to London sometime in the summer so will pay a visit to C then.... I am starting to think about strategically placing pics of love bracelets around the house (screensaver on computer, on front of fridge, on back of door in bathroom LOL to try and hint to the BF!!)


----------



## Junkenpo

^^ is your BF the type that "gets" hints?  i have discovered that coming outright and saying "if you ever feel the need to get me a gift, put this on your list" is really appreciated by my DH.  that way he has several choices and knows for sure he's getting me something i like. I've also been known to drop the "this would be great for my birthday/our anniversary/christmas/valentines" if it's a higher ticket item.


----------



## mrs nordic

Junkenpo said:


> i have discovered that coming outright and saying "if you ever feel the need to get me a gift, put this on your list" is really appreciated by my DH.


 
This works best at our house too, LOL! 
(even though I have been positively surprised sometimes too...)


----------



## neenabengals

Junkenpo said:


> ^^ is your BF the type that "gets" hints?  i have discovered that coming outright and saying "if you ever feel the need to get me a gift, put this on your list" is really appreciated by my DH.  that way he has several choices and knows for sure he's getting me something i like. I've also been known to drop the "this would be great for my birthday/our anniversary/christmas/valentines" if it's a higher ticket item.



 I have tried that too - but to date - it hasnt worked...... I am now trying to subconsciously 'brainwash' him by placing pics everywhere and hoping it sinks in


----------



## Phillyfan

A friend of mine just bought the WG diamond Love ring off of Ebay. Does anyone else here have the Love ring? I'm not into the rings, still obsessing over the bracelets.... But I know one thing for certain - I will purchase before next price increase in September!


----------



## jewelrywhore

I have the conical love ring in YG. It was a Christmas gift from my BF a couple years ago...love it!


----------



## VuittonsLover

Hokaplan said:


> VuittonsLover - so sorry I can't make NY exhibit. Are you going? Do you live in NY?



yes.  and i am going to go too.    why not.. free drinks at the Cartier Mansion.  What else could a girl ask for...?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lol, a free love bangle collection!LOL!! Have fun at the Exhibit.


----------



## Phillyfan

I received 3 small Cartier catalogs today. I must be on a mailing list or in the system. Today I'm back leaning towards the plain YG bracelet cause I think I will be ready for a new handbag in the Fall. Like Sammyjoe said, plain if she gets other stuff too and if she goes with diamonds, it'll be just the bracelet.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Hoka..

I like plain soooo much better.  I honestly do.  The whole point is for the screws. even the half diamond.. takes away from that classic look.

full diamond... is just a bracelet.  its not really a love bracelet without the screws.


----------



## Phillyfan

I'm definitely going for the plain one. Two women that work at Cartier have the plain ones and they look great. I also think the price of the others are way out of my budget. Someday if I want something with diamonds, I can always do a ring or necklace. I'm looking forward to getting the bracelet and I know they always will have or can get in my size.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hokaplan, I think you have made a great decision, I am going plain and other things or half diamonds, will decide in Sept on that. The problem is that there is so much other stuff I would like to acquire such as VCA!
Remember you dont have to decide now, Vuitton Lover made a really good point about the point of the love bangle and screws.


----------



## inverved

Just out of curiousity, how much is the plain yellow gold bangle in the US?


----------



## La Vanguardia

Hoka and Sammyjoe:

If you like wearing multiple bracelets, I think the plain bangle is easier to layer with other bracelets with diamonds or other gems. Then, you still have the classic Love bangle look with a bit of personalization with layering.


----------



## Jayne1

mrs nordic said:


> They have this tool at Cartier, with mock up bracelets in every size available, so you can try out your size in advance without trying on the actual bracelets. This way you know your size and maybe let your BF know it.


They prefer that you try on the (copper? brass?) mock-up bracelets. That's why they have them. They don't want people trying and re-trying the gold ones and scratching them, etc.


----------



## Sammyjoe

La Vanguardia said:


> Hoka and Sammyjoe:
> 
> If you like wearing multiple bracelets, I think the plain bangle is easier to layer with other bracelets with diamonds or other gems. Then, you still have the classic Love bangle look with a bit of personalization with layering.


 
Thanks La Van I want too much!! I need to whittle down my list somewhat!


----------



## shop*till*i*drp

Just a random question ladies. Can the YG love bangle be worn by someone with very thin wrists?


----------



## inverved

^ I don't see why not. Their smallest size is a 16 as far as I know but there have been size 15 every now and then.

I went to Cartier today to try on the YG Love bracelet for size and I have changed my mind and decided to go for the size 17. It seems to fit better as the size 18 is too loose to wear everyday.

My suggestion when it comes to size is to go for a more fitted size with some slight room, otherwise it will feel heavy and impact on a lot of surfaces.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Yep, it can totallybe worn by someone with smaller wrists - shoptillidrp.The bangle comes in all different sizes like 16, 17, 18, 19 so they find a size to fit you.


----------



## Phillyfan

I want my YG bangle so much! Hopefully this summer......


----------



## CatNZ

Hiya ladies,

popping in for another quick question!  Does anyone know whether Love bangles and cuffs are solid gold or hollow?   I'm considering to take the plunge and go for a plain bangle/cuff, but still need to think about the price vs goods 

I have tried on the bangle and cuff at Cartier before, and it does feel like they have a bit of weight to them... but just unsure if they're solid, or hollow.

thanks!


----------



## Phillyfan

I think they're solid. They don't feel that light to me. I think it is a substantial piece. They're pricey cause you're paying for the name. I am so in love with the "Love" line. Come to think of it, I also really like the "Trinity" collection too!


----------



## bextasy

I think they are solid also!


----------



## La Vanguardia

They're quite heavy so I don't think they're hollow.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Yep, the ladies are correct, the bangles are solid gold or plat.


----------



## yunwendy

definitely solid


----------



## CatNZ

thank you *Hokaplan*, *bextasy*, *La* *Vanguardia*, *Sammyjoe* and *yunwendy*   it makes me feel much more confident about getting the Cartier piece, knowing for sure the bracelets are solid!


----------



## yunwendy

CatNZ: no matter what color gold bracelet you get, it will be an excellent choice.  i believe that most of us here own "at least" one.


----------



## thegraceful1

no_1_diva said:


> just out of curiousity, how much is the plain yellow gold bangle in the us?


 
^ $3850


----------



## thegraceful1

CatNZ said:


> thank you *Hokaplan*, *bextasy*, *La* *Vanguardia*, *Sammyjoe* and *yunwendy*  it makes me feel much more confident about getting the Cartier piece, knowing for sure the bracelets are solid!


 
^ very solid, about 32 or so grams of gold.


----------



## madison_97

Hello!

I noticed a couple posts that said that the LOVE bracelet was available in a size 15! I got so excited, because I received a size 16 which I think is a little large for me. 

I called a few Cartier stores, and they all said 16 was the smallest. Although, a 15 could be available if I wanted to special order it for an additional 30% of the purchase price, and wait another 4-5 months for delivery!

Have any of you ladies seen a size 15 in any of your local Cartier stores? Any help would be great. Thank you!


----------



## VuittonsLover

madison_97 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I noticed a couple posts that said that the LOVE bracelet was available in a size 15! I got so excited, because I received a size 16 which I think is a little large for me.
> 
> I called a few Cartier stores, and they all said 16 was the smallest. Although, a 15 could be available if I wanted to special order it for an additional 30% of the purchase price, and wait another 4-5 months for delivery!
> 
> Have any of you ladies seen a size 15 in any of your local Cartier stores? Any help would be great. Thank you!



i don't know if its worth an additional 30% and 4-5 month wait.

i have a 16. which fits fine.. but i always wonder what will happen when i get older and possibly gain weight.  i plan on having it forever.  and i am sure my weight will change with age as well.

might wanna keep that in mind.  30% more for less gold too.


----------



## inverved

thegraceful1 said:


> ^ $3850



Thanks. That's not too bad as the retail price is AUD$6100 here!

However I'm only paying AUD$4400 for mine when I eventually get it.


----------



## sportsger2001

Between a handbag and a love bracelet which would you ladies choose if you could only choose 1?


----------



## tiffanystar

The love bracelet as it's a classic & will probably last longer than a bag. Sorry to intrude this thread, just admiring your stunning bracelets.


----------



## La Vanguardia

sportsger2001 said:


> Between a handbag and a love bracelet which would you ladies choose if you could only choose 1?



Depends which handbag and how much you've been longing for a Love bangle (I'm assuming you're talking about the classic Love bangle).


----------



## Sammyjoe

I agree, it depends on what bag you are looking for. The love bangle is a classic piece of jewellery, so it is a hard one.

How is that working No 1 Diva? you said this - However I'm only paying AUD$4400 for mine when I eventually get it. Are you using a voucher for this?


----------



## sportsger2001

I am actually looking at purchasing a couple of bags(bv,prada etc) and with all the sales coming up soon its even more difficult to resist the temptation but dbf says I could only choose either the bags or the love bracelet with alternate diamonds(have not decided on white or rose gold though).....this is giving me a big headache!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

For pow wow effect, I must say the rose gold or yellow gold with diamonds is nice. I know what you mean about the sales coming up for the bags, I would think about getting 1 or 2 bags max from the sales, the classic colours etc and put the rest towards the bangle. Every year there are lovely bags, every single year, so you will not miss out. BUT every year Cartier raise their prices!!!!!! The bangle is the same, but the price is different!!Lol!


----------



## Phillyfan

Excellent point Sammyjoe!


----------



## La Vanguardia

I agree with Sammyjoe!


----------



## sportsger2001

Thanks for the great advice ladies


----------



## yunwendy

You cannot go wrong with the Love Bracelet.


----------



## Azimao

Hello, 

I am just wondering if anybody had any purchase experience with this online seller?
http://dunas2006.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=3335416


Thanks.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I  have not had experience with that seller, I buy from the boutiques, hopefully someone can chime in.


----------



## MysteryShopper

I was recently in the Bahamas and at the Cartier there the sales associates said their jewelry was 15% cheaper than here in the states. They were also willing to give an additional 10% off. I didn't ask for the additional 10%. I only showed a strong interest in a piece and the sales associate mentioned that she could tell I really wanted it so she would give me an additional 10% off. When I figured it up the original price of their jewelry wasn't quite 15% less (more like 10%), but it was definitely cheaper there especially once it was discounted the additional 10%.

I'm going to South Africa in September and was wondering if the Cartier there would be cheaper. Any thoughts?

TIA


----------



## shopaholiccat

I just got a cartier ladies size roadster with white face  I'm beyond excited !!! But I did spend like 20 minutes figuring how to open the clasp hehe. 
I got a friend to help me get it in HK since it was cheaper there and I'm so happy that I love it. I'm so glad too since I never seen the watch in real life before purchasing it  
I'm so happy!! but i'm so tired to post pics. Will do soon =]


----------



## hespoilsme

Hi, Fellow LOVE Lovers......Minda, just to let you know about the cost of a replacement screw.  Our jewelers WIFE lost one and he told us that it was $275.00 to replace!  Now, this was probably close to ten years ago, but the $275.00 price tag definately stuck in my mind.  He also advised me to check the screws every so often because I never take my bracelet off.  It's been on my wrist for at least 20 years (no smart remarks, I'm an old broad and admit it, okay?) and has gone through several surguries even.  The nurses just tape it and away I go!  My Honey bought me my Love Bracelet after I wore out the Italian gold bracelet he gave me when we married.  When we went to our jeweler to replace the bracelet, he was the one who suggested a Love Bracelet and my Honey loved the idea.  Since then he has surprised me with earrings, a necklace and a few other pieces.  I'm 58 years old and this bracelet means alot to both of us because it symbolizes us and how we feel about each other and our committment to each other and our marriage.


----------



## hespoilsme

Hi, Shoptilidrop and other Love lovers....My wrists are very small - even a size 6 1/2 in a regular bracelet is a little large - don't I wish my body matched my wrists, but that's another thread! But if anything, the fact that the bracelet is oval compliments the wrist no matter if your wrist is large or small.  Hope this helps.


----------



## hespoilsme

Hi, No 1 Diva and other Love Lovers......if a new bracelet is a little too pricey right now, consider checking the "Estate Section" at your jewelers or ebay. (If you choose to purchase off of ebay, make sure you know the seller because the replica bracelets are getting very believeable)


----------



## cartierfans

DH is getting me my first love bangle as birthday present, and i am going to pick rose gold.  however, i heard that there's going to be new jewelry stuffs at cartier's in mid june, anyone knows what those would be? i wonder if i should wait and see if there's going to be something better, thanks


----------



## Phillyfan

I don't think there will be anything "new" in the basic or classic LOVE bracelets. There are some new TRINITY pieces in the Centennial launch and lots of diamond (very expensive) items. The only rose gold Love that is new is the one with 10 semi-precious stones instead of the screws. It is currently available in yellow gold but in mid-June is coming in rose gold. Are you interested in semi-precious stones, diamonds, plain, bangle, or cuff?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats on the roadster shopaholiccat!!
Mysteryshopper, I think you should call SA and ask the price and then compare, in the UK they do not give discounts and if they do, it will be if you get like 2/3 items and the level is 10% the fact you have been offered a discount is pretty good!!!
$275 just for a love screw is high, hespoilsme!! Just lets us know to check our bangles!! Thanks for the info!!!

Has anyone seen the large cat on Rachel Zoe's finger!! Its a cartier ring and although pretty big, it does look kinda cool!!


----------



## Lady Louboutin

So the screws that come with the bangle are 18k gold? Just curious if the whole bangle is 18k solid gold?

What about 10 semi-stone YG bangle? How are you putting it on then? Is like a cuff?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Yep, the screws are 18k, the whole bangle is solid 18k.the semi stone is also 18k solid apart from the gem stones, I have only seen the bangle,which is placed on using the screwdriver. The cuffs in general can come off and on with ease.

I saw a large style cuff in the store on Saturday, it was the love bangle cuff, but if you imagine a love cuff like Hokaplan's, times it by like 3!! It was a wide style love bangle cuff.


----------



## Lady Louboutin

Sammyjoe said:


> Yep, the screws are 18k, the whole bangle is solid 18k.the semi stone is also 18k solid apart from the gem stones, I have only seen the bangle,which is placed on using the screwdriver. The cuffs in general can come off and on with ease.
> 
> I saw a large style cuff in the store on Saturday, it was the love bangle cuff, but if you imagine a love cuff like Hokaplan's, times it by like 3!! It was a wide style love bangle cuff.



Thanks a lot Sammyjoe


----------



## Sammyjoe

No probs, because you are in london Lady Louboutin, you should pop into a cartier store,  try stuff on etc, they are friendly on the whole and it is nice to see what suits you, find out your size etc. They come in a few sizes like 16,17,18,19, 20 etc.


----------



## rileygirl

Hi all,

My first visit to this thread.  Will there be a price increase any time soon? Thank you!!!


----------



## Phillyfan

I believe in early September in the states. That is usual time for Cartier according to SA at boutique.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think that right Hokaplan, Cartier tend to do the increases in Sept, but I think they have also done one in June. It varies from Country to Country. Have you seen anything nice Rileygirl?


----------



## cartierfans

thanks Hokaplan

i went to a closeby cartier shop a few days ago to check up the pink gold love bangle.  the sales asked if i'd like the new pink gold version with stones but i said i prefer the original one.

he also said there there will be a new rainbow one releasing in june.

anyway, i've chosen the pink gold one and will collect it after getting it engraved. can't wait.



Hokaplan said:


> I don't think there will be anything "new" in the basic or classic LOVE bracelets. There are some new TRINITY pieces in the Centennial launch and lots of diamond (very expensive) items. The only rose gold Love that is new is the one with 10 semi-precious stones instead of the screws. It is currently available in yellow gold but in mid-June is coming in rose gold. Are you interested in semi-precious stones, diamonds, plain, bangle, or cuff?


----------



## sweetiemermaid

please allow me to share my new purchased 

pink gold love bracelet and screw driver pendent...

I got them together off ebay for 3570, is in new condition


----------



## sweetiemermaid

here are more pix....I am wearing the bracelet....


----------



## Baby Boo

wow thats stunning~


----------



## Junkenpo

^^me likey!!


----------



## rileygirl

Sammyjoe said:


> I think that right Hokaplan, Cartier tend to do the increases in Sept, but I think they have also done one in June. It varies from Country to Country. Have you seen anything nice Rileygirl?



Thanks for the info.  Every time I go in they're about to do a price hike, lol.  Just planning ahead.


----------



## Sammyjoe

No worries RG.

I love the RG Love Bangle Sweetiemermaid!! It is great that it came with all the docs, you should take it into Cartier to get them to check it over for you, for complete peace of mind. Its great that you found an ebay bargain!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Congrats *sweetiemermaid!* Will you also wear the screwdriver on a chain?


----------



## La Vanguardia

Just playing with my camera and thought I'd take a pic of my RG Love ring with pink sapphire and RG Love charm I hang on my Cartier charm bracelet. 







One other practical aspect of the Love ring is you can also use it as a scarf ring. Here's an example I posted ages ago in another thread on wearing scarves.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Wonders will never cease!! I love it La Van!! So creative!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Bless your cherub!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*^ Thanks!*

Using the ring to tie scarves is really practical and more unique ... so I don't need all those extra H scarf rings lol!


----------



## Junkenpo

love that pink sapphire on the RG!  very cute with the cherub... what size is your ring? i was wondering about what size would be best for threading scarves. (yours look beautiful, btw!)


----------



## CTD

I just called the Cartier Boutique in Sydney Australia and the SA said that there wasnt gonna be a Charity Love silk cord bracelet released this year.
This years bracelet was apparently one single Love ring with a tiny diamond??
But instead a watch will be released in it's place.

Has anyone else heard about this?


----------



## lemontart

La Vanguardia said:


> Just playing with my camera and thought I'd take a pic of my RG Love ring with pink sapphire and RG Love charm I hang on my Cartier charm bracelet.


 
Wow *La Van*! You really did a great job on the picture! I love the ring! I have been thinking to get a plain rose gold love ring but I have to put myself on shopping ban now There are just too many things I wanted to get...VCA, Cartier, Chanel............................


----------



## cartierfans

sooooo lovely!

i am also very interested in the love charm, maybe i know how much is it and if there is pink gold version? thanks


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks everyone! I really love Cartier's rose gold and it's really one of the few jewelry houses that make (and, hopefully, continue to make) RG. 

*Junkenpo - *I wear my Love ring on my right middle finger and it's size 53. It's perfect for scarves.

*lemontart - *I know what you mean, there are just so many nice things out there.  I also have to prioritize which ones I want more lol!

*cartierfans - *My Love charm and Cartier charm bracelet are rose gold. I don't remember the price of the Love charm as I got it ages ago.


----------



## sweetiemermaid

La Vanguardia said:


> Congrats *sweetiemermaid!* Will you also wear the screwdriver on a chain?




thanks dear! Yes, i will wear screw driver as a neck lace....here is the pix i just took


----------



## sweetiemermaid

La Vanguardia said:


> Just playing with my camera and thought I'd take a pic of my RG Love ring with pink sapphire and RG Love charm I hang on my Cartier charm bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One other practical aspect of the Love ring is you can also use it as a scarf ring. Here's an example I posted ages ago in another thread on wearing scarves.



OMG Your RG ring is beautiful....I am in love with Cartier's Rose Gold too..

but is so sad when I show my mom my bracelet, she say it look like Copper made...


----------



## sweetiemermaid

thanks all the lovely gals Sammyjoe  Junkenpo  Baby Boo


----------



## bextasy

so cool on the scarf! LOVE the ring!!!!!


----------



## yunwendy

Can anyone tell me when is the Love Charity Bracelet going on sale for 2009?  Thank you in advance.

La Vanguardia - those are beautiful pictures.


----------



## DollyGirl

WOW~ Gorgeous picture!!! I have the exact same ring... I love it


----------



## Phillyfan

The LOVE charity bracelet is being debuted on June 11. It is a single rose gold ring on a white silk cord. There is a tiny diamond on the "O" of the word LOVE. It costs $700 and you can give a deposit to make sure you get one. But they are taking full $700 deposits. Anyone out there going for it?


----------



## Sammyjoe

It sounds lovely Hokaplan, I am going to wait for either a cuff or a love bangle, the charity bracelet is a nice piece to have though.


----------



## Phillyfan

It is so tempting! I already have the trinity centennial bracelet on a cord though. Do I need a 2nd bracelet on a cord? Probably not. But because it is limited - I don't want to regret missing out on it. They had expected it to cost $1000 and the SAs were quite surprised when they got the price of $700. I will think about it some more!


----------



## CTD

im absolutely disappointed because SOME PERSON decided that australia will not participate in the charity bracelets this year.
i have the double ring from last year and am in love with it and would love to have the 2009's edition!!

so, Now i have to conjure up way in which to get my hands on one.


----------



## DollyGirl

CTD said:


> im absolutely disappointed because SOME PERSON decided that australia will not participate in the charity bracelets this year.
> i have the double ring from last year and am in love with it and would love to have the 2009's edition!!
> 
> so, Now i have to conjure up way in which to get my hands on one.



 WHAT??? Australia is not going to get the 2009 charity bracelet?


----------



## Phillyfan

CTD - Do you wear last year's charity bracelet everyday? Have you switched the color cord? I hope you can get the new one. I think I will get one!


----------



## yunwendy

Hokaplan - Thanks for the info.  I am definitely going to get the Charity Bracelet.  This will be my first Charity Bracelet, too bad it is not a double ring like 2008.  It was sold-out when I wanted to get it.  I am wondering if it will sellout this year?


----------



## CTD

Initially i was wearing it on occasions, but i found that loosening and tightening the cord was bothersome and figured it probably wasnt doing the cord any good.
Now im wearing it everyday...have not changed the cords - yet.

Good luck with getting the 2009 edition. u must post some pics for me to drool over!


----------



## DollyGirl

The 2009 love charity bracelet:


----------



## bextasy

Wow thats really nice! Did we ever find out when the next price increase is in the US?


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Nice! I really like the diamond on the "O"*

I wonder which charity represents each color?


----------



## Phillyfan

I didn't give my deposit yet but I've been thinking about making the call to do over the phone! I'm sure we could find out the charities. Last year there was a brochure in the Cartier store that matched the color cords to the charities. I might be able to go to Cartier on Friday so I will ask.


----------



## inverved

Wow, the new Love charity bracelet looks nice!


----------



## kevinlo423

Hey guys. Just have a quick question. Some people sent in their Cartier Love bracelets to get them polish/buff when they're pretty scratched up. What does it cost? I've heard people say it's totally free FOR LIFE.


----------



## yunwendy

Just made my $700 deposit for the Charity bracelet.  I just called the Cartier store, and they already have a waiting list.  If you have a regular SA, they will accept your deposit and reserve a bracelet for you.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats Yunwendy!! Its great that you are on the list, this way, it is confirmed for you!! Let us know what colour cord you decide on when you get to see it!!


----------



## Phillyfan

I really should do it. Our Cartier closes early - around 6:30 or 7:00 PM. I will try to go in person tomorrow.


----------



## yunwendy

Sammyjoe - I am thinking about getting either the purple or pink/red, as I think the lighter colors will get dirty too easily.


----------



## michaeljiang

hey everyone, i want to ask you guys, do you guys wear your cartier love bracelet when you taking showers or swimming? does it really affact the bracelet's quality? thanks a lo!!! =)


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I shower, bathe, swim, travel, go to the beach, cook and do everything with my Love bangle and never had a problem with the quality!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I never take mine off, its been on my wrist for a long time. Yunwendy - Purple or red would be lovely, I like the idea of red because it is Cartier colours.


----------



## michaeljiang

thanks for your answers, La Vanguardia and Sammyjoe...

coz i bought it two weeks ago, i felt too inconvenient if i wear it off and on everyday...  but im afraid of that the bracelet's quality will make some different if i wear it all the time...  lol


----------



## Koga

La Vanguardia said:


> ^ I shower, bathe, swim, travel, go to the beach, cook and do everything with my Love bangle and never had a problem with the quality!


Did your love bracelet set of the alarm system at the airport when you fly with it?


----------



## schadenfreude

kevinlo423 said:


> Hey guys. Just have a quick question. Some people sent in their Cartier Love bracelets to get them polish/buff when they're pretty scratched up. What does it cost? I've heard people say it's totally free FOR LIFE.


 
They will do a nice deep cleaning in the store for free. When I got my Love ring, they made it sound like they would periodically send it back to get replated at no charge (I have the WG, and the plating does scratch really easily). Well, I did so a few months ago, and it was gone for over 6 weeks and they charged my poor SO something like $150!! Later though he talked to our usual SA who reversed the charges, not sure if it was a PR move to do so because no one told us about that or what.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Koga said:


> Did your love bracelet set of the alarm system at the airport when you fly with it?



Yes! It's something I learned to live with. Depending on the security person sometimes they do a body search and sometimes they let me pass through when I show them it's the bracelet and I can't take it off.


----------



## yunwendy

I wear my Love Bracelet all the time, except when traveling by plane.  I leave the bracelet in my carry-on bag when going to the airport.


----------



## bextasy

Koga said:


> Did your love bracelet set of the alarm system at the airport when you fly with it?



Not always but a lot of times. I learned if you put both hands out extended infront of your face as you walk through it doesn't go off. (it looks funny while you do it)


----------



## bextasy

bextasy said:


> Wow thats really nice! Did we ever find out when the next price increase is in the US?



Does anyone know this? When is the next increase?


----------



## YanaMei

I do quite a bit of traveling (just in the last year I've been through SFO, LAX, O'Hare, Kennedy, Las Vegas, Arizona, Seattle, Honolulu and Narita) and my bracelet has never set off the security alarm.


----------



## Lady Louboutin

I've been wearing my Love bracelet for almost 3 months now and I have no problem with it at the airport. Sometimes it sets off the alarm but the security knows that it's a bracelet which is not easy to take off. They had no problem with it.

But the problem is that it keeps hitting the table whenever I write and it make even louder noises especially in the library.


----------



## Lady Louboutin

In the UK, the price was supposed to be increased since the 1st of May but for some reasons they postponed it. I guess it's because the pounds are starting to appreciate again so they want to keep the market competitive here.

My SA also told me that they will be getting the new 2009 Love Charity Love Bracelet very soon (this month). I'm excited to see it in flesh.

How often do you change the silk cord? I have the 2008 Love Charity Love Bracelet, the interlocking one, I want to know if it's ok to ask for a few silk cords to do at home.


----------



## Phillyfan

I was told today that they only made 3,000 of the new charity bracelets. That does not sound like a lot to me.


----------



## Phillyfan

I tried one on today! It is really nice. I do love the white cord but agree that it will definitely get dirty. Perhaps starting with white would look nice. Then you can always change it. Our local Cartier have deposits on all 5 that they received. But if ordered, they can probably have in store in a week.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Check this out, Bluefly maybe selling Cartier items!!
http://www.nylonmag.com/?section=article&parid=3108


----------



## Phillyfan

Wow! I wonder if you print that and take it to Cartier, if they would price match.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lol! Can you imagine!! If they did!! 

Someone changed the title thread!! I could have sworn I type Chat, it now says discussion.Lol!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I saw the title change too. I was first looking for this thread and at first I thought it disappeared lol!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Lol!!


----------



## Phillyfan

I miss "chat". Why would someone change the title? Anyway, I'm dying to tell Cartier about Bluefly. I can probably get there tomorrow.


----------



## yunwendy

Has anyone bought from Bluefly before?


----------



## Sammyjoe

I have never bought from bluefly before, I have read comments and the feedback has been mixed, some have had no problems and are totally happy and some people have had used items, damaged items etc.


----------



## yunwendy

I am wondering how they can get their hands on Cartier Love items, as I thought it was only sold in Cartier boutiques.  

Also, I will be picking up my Love Charity bracelet on June 13.  I know they will have it for me on the 11th, but I am working, and the boutique is 45 mins away from me.  I am excited to see what color cord would look good.


----------



## canada's

^^^
the bluefly sale was done in conjunction with circa, a high end consignment jewelry shop of sorts. everything in the sale was used.


----------



## yunwendy

Canada's -  Thanks for the clarification.  

So the Cartier items were used/second hand merchandise.  Not new.


----------



## Phillyfan

Well that makes a huge difference. I'd rather pay the extra and have brand new. But that is just me. I hope to get my charity one on the 11th and I'm not sure when for the YG Love bangle. Sammyjoe - are you still planning on October and are you leaning toward cuff, bangle, diamond or plain? You and I change minds a lot!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Ok, so who has ordered the charity love bracelet?? roll call!Lol! I havent,I wish I could get one, but I am getting the YG in sept/oct.


----------



## yunwendy

1 - charity love bracelet (paid for already by my DH).


----------



## Phillyfan

I did. I'll be at mall today but I don't know if they can release it until tomorrow. June 11 is official LOVE Day. Also, the 5 in store were sold so they had to bring in another for me. I will call SA now to see if it is there and if I can take it. Did you decide on bangle or cuff? My friend is yelling at me for getting the charity one cause she thinks I should just put the $ towards the yg bangle.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Wow, you are both quick!! Congrats!!! Looking forward to seeing modelling pics!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I am still not sure! Most prob a cuff, so I can take it off if needed.


----------



## Phillyfan

Just spoke to my SA. It is in the store for me but they can't let me have until tomorrow. It is too bad cause I'll be there later and tomorrow they're calling for terrible thunderstorms. I don't know if I'll want to go out in that. So perhaps I will have on Friday. Hopefully yunwendy will post pics cause I don't know how. But I really think I will start with the white cord.


----------



## Phillyfan

Sammyjoe - I forget - will you be wearing your YG cuff next to another Love bracelet? I thought you had WG but I get people here mixed up! I know there is a bb10lue that wears 2 next to each other a cuff and a bangle and it looks great!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Yep, I have a wg already and wanted to mix it up a bit by wearing it with a YG cuff or bangle!


----------



## yunwendy

Hokaplan - I can understand you friend yelling at you, but I just feel that the Charity Bracelet is fun and cute.  I appears to be very stylish, especially since we can change the color of the cord.  I also think I will go great with my RG Love Bracelet.


----------



## Phillyfan

yunwendy - I agree with you. While $700 is a lot that could go towards bangle (I already have rose cuff), I'll just save a little longer. I know with only 3,000 charity bracelets made - they will run out at some point.


----------



## VuittonsLover

i think the charity bracelet is really expensive. i would rather put it towards a ring or earrings or necklace.. or another bangle.


----------



## cougess

A few years ago the charity love bracelet was the single rose gold circle (exactly the same as 2009 except without the diamond) and it was only $450 or maybe $495.  I would pass - I think $700 is too expensive for essentially a small charm.  Put it towards the love bracelet.


----------



## Phillyfan

Part of me agrees with you and the other part of me still wants the charity bracelet. I actually want both - a YG bangle and 2009 charity. Tpf exposes me to all this stuff. But I don't buy bags, clothes, or shoes, so that is how I rationalize!


----------



## DollyGirl

Which one you ladies prefer, the 2008 charity love or the 2009 one?


----------



## yunwendy

Hokaplan -  I am in a similar situation as you, with regarding to not buying expensive clothes, or shoes.  I do enjoy collecting LV bags and Cartier items.


----------



## yunwendy

DollyGirl - I do like the 2008 more, but it was sold-out when I wanted to get it.


----------



## Phillyfan

I also like the 2008 cause it was two rings.


----------



## Phillyfan

yunwendy - I went through LVs last year! Occassionally I'll see something and think about it for a few days (like the roses bags) but I've been good and not purchasing any. Saving for that YG bangle!


----------



## yunwendy

Hokaplan - Getting a LV roses bag will really set you back, with regards to saving for a YG Bangle.  The charity bracelet won't set you back too bad.  I only purchase a LV bag every other year.


----------



## La Vanguardia

I tried on the 2009 charity bracelet and it was really pretty, especially with the diamond.  I think it would look nice hanging on a chain than as a bracelet.


----------



## Phillyfan

yunwendy - That is a good idea to do a new LV every other year. AFTER I get my YG love bangle, I'll start to think about my next LV. But I will not do until I have my bangle or I'll never have enough $ for it!
La Vanguardia - I also agree that it would look great from a necklace chain. That is how I rationalized this purchase. And that my daughter will someday get it!


----------



## cougess

Hokaplan said:


> Part of me agrees with you and the other part of me still wants the charity bracelet. I actually want both - a YG bangle and 2009 charity. Tpf exposes me to all this stuff. But I don't buy bags, clothes, or shoes, so that is how I rationalize!


 
Well that's an entirely different situation - if you don't buy bags and shoes (like me....) then I think you are fine.


----------



## Phillyfan

I used to be into bags but I enjoy jewelry much more. I'm never satisfied with my shoe purchases. I like to look but just don't appreciate them for what they cost. When I get tired of my jewelry obsession, I'll probably return to bags! LOL!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

I'm right there with u Hokaplan! I luv jewelry so much more right now but who knows how long it will last... I really want the 09 charity bracelet to wear along with my pink gold Love bangle!


----------



## inverved

Do you ladies think a yellow gold Love bracelet would look weird with a stainless steel watch? I'll also be wearing a Trinity ring if that helps.


----------



## Phillyfan

No, not at all. I see everyone mixing these days. I'm guessing the trinity ring is 3-tone. If so, that would tie it all in. But even if not, you can still mix. I'm dying to get a YG Love bangle and I have a couple ss watches. Also, my e-ring and wedding band are platinum. I think everyday of my future YG Love bangle!


----------



## burqaface

i just received a stunning rose gold love bracelet for my birthday  

and i already need help! lol i unlocked one side of it easily, but the other side is just locked too tight! i tried really hard to unlock it and i wasn't even sure if i was unlocking it or turning it the other way and tightening it more..eek! has anyone had a problem with this? should i just go to the cartier store and have them open it for me?


----------



## Phillyfan

Happy b-day and congrats on your wonderful gift. Are you going to wear it next to your Trinity bracelet? I would recommend going back to Cartier to unlock the other side. I don't know which direction to turn as my bracelet is the RG cuff. But as everyone here knows - the YG bangle is 1st on my list! Pleas post pics when you have it on your wrist.


----------



## burqaface

Hokaplan said:


> Happy b-day and congrats on your wonderful gift. Are you going to wear it next to your Trinity bracelet? I would recommend going back to Cartier to unlock the other side. I don't know which direction to turn as my bracelet is the RG cuff. But as everyone here knows - the YG bangle is 1st on my list! Pleas post pics when you have it on your wrist.



thank you so much  my sister managed to unlock it for me and i'm wearing it on my right wrist along with my sweet alhambra bracelet and red string. I don't wear my trinity and love rope bracelets unless i'm going out...i'm not sure why lol 

here's a photo


----------



## inverved

Thanks for the advice, Hokaplan. I know how you feel about being anxious. I'm getting the Love bracelet next week and can't stop thinking about it. I also have the Trinity rope bracelet and considering cutting the cord and making it into a pendant with a yellow gold chain. Still haven't decided yet though.

Congrats *burqaface* on your new Love bracelet!


----------



## Phillyfan

no_1_diva - Which are you getting - WG, YG or RG?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Burqaface, congrats on your new Love, it looks amazing!!! Quick question, where did you buy your red string? I have been wanting one and yours looks adorable with the diamond on it... Thanks in advance!


----------



## mawsey

Hi - does anyone know the current retail price in US $ of the white gold love bracelet? Thanks


----------



## Sammyjoe

burqaface lovely bracelet!


----------



## Sammyjoe

mawsey said:


> Hi - does anyone know the current retail price in US $ of the white gold love bracelet? Thanks


I am not sure about the price in dollars, I am going into the store on Sat, so will ask then if no one has come back to you by then. I have the white gold bangle and love it!


----------



## burqaface

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Burqaface, congrats on your new Love, it looks amazing!!! Quick question, where did you buy your red string? I have been wanting one and yours looks adorable with the diamond on it... Thanks in advance!



thank you so much! i live in dubai and i got that string from a local boutique called Sauce


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Congratulations and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*

I also wear my Love bangle with the Sweet Alhambra bracelet and they just look so cute together!



burqaface said:


> i just received a stunning rose gold love bracelet for my birthday
> 
> and i already need help! lol i unlocked one side of it easily, but the other side is just locked too tight! i tried really hard to unlock it and i wasn't even sure if i was unlocking it or turning it the other way and tightening it more..eek! has anyone had a problem with this? should i just go to the cartier store and have them open it for me?


----------



## burqaface

La Vanguardia said:


> *Congratulations and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*
> 
> I also wear my Love bangle with the Sweet Alhambra bracelet and they just look so cute together!



Thank you! And what color is your Love bangle?  Share a pic!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Thanks for sharing Burqaface,

I thought of adding a couple pics to this thread of my new 09' Charity bracelet and my Love bangle, thanks for letting me share everyone!


----------



## Phillyfan

Absolutely gorgeous! I am so envious. I have the charity (2009) and a rg cuff so I should be satisfied. But I've been aching for the YG bangle. I recently realized that I won't be able to get it anytime soon. There have been some unanticipated expenses that have come up. Perhaps in 2010! Enjoy yours. They really look amazing.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Thanks Hokaplan, u are always so sweet

Sorry to hear that but the bangle will always be available so when u are ready and able it will be yours and having waited will make it that much sweeter!!!


----------



## Phillyfan

I agree. With Cartier celebrating its Centennial - 100 years in America - I don't think I have to worry about them leaving. I'm fortunate for the items I have and someday I will get the bangle. It is always nice to have something to look forward to even if it takes awhile....


----------



## jewelrywhore

picasaweb.google.com/gattrick/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCJGotYuTzuiydQ&pli=1#5351465788835330962

Modeling pic -- sorry not great quality....


----------



## jady_cat

mawsey said:


> Hi - does anyone know the current retail price in US $ of the white gold love bracelet? Thanks



plain white gold around $4450

WG with 4 diamonds $7900

WG with 10 diamonds $11900


----------



## La Vanguardia

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Thanks for sharing Burqaface,
> 
> I thought of adding a couple pics to this thread of my new 09' Charity bracelet and my Love bangle, thanks for letting me share everyone!



Congrats on getting your Charity bracelet ... it's super cute with the diamond on the "O"!




burqaface said:


> Thank you! And what color is your Love bangle?  Share a pic!



My Love bangle is rose gold. Here's a pic, which I also posted a pic in the VCA thread with my Sweet Alhambra bracelet.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ion-support-group-328176-47.html#post11324186


----------



## burqaface

*La Vanguardia* you really put together your bracelets so beautifully! I'm also wearing my Van Cleef ring with them but mine's in the shape of the clover (i think thats what it is lol)


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Thank you!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Thanks Vanguardia, I love the Alhambra bracelet u ladies have! If u don't mind me asking what is the price of it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cartierfans

hi there, me too! my DH also gave me a rose gold love bangle for my birthday this year and i just love it.

so you are gemini too?



burqaface said:


> i just received a stunning rose gold love bracelet for my birthday
> 
> and i already need help! lol i unlocked one side of it easily, but the other side is just locked too tight! i tried really hard to unlock it and i wasn't even sure if i was unlocking it or turning it the other way and tightening it more..eek! has anyone had a problem with this? should i just go to the cartier store and have them open it for me?


----------



## inverved

Hokaplan said:


> no_1_diva - Which are you getting - WG, YG or RG?



YG with no diamonds.



burqaface said:


> thank you so much! i live in dubai and i got that string from a local boutique called Sauce



Dubai is practically my second home and I love the Sauce boutique, although I have only been there once. The decor is amazing! So I'm guessing you live around Jumeirah? Beautiful area!


----------



## burqaface

cartierfans said:


> hi there, me too! my DH also gave me a rose gold love bangle for my birthday this year and i just love it.
> 
> so you are gemini too?



Aww congrats and happy birthday! My fiance gave me the bracelet for my birthday and yes I am a gemini  we have some things in common!




no_1_diva said:


> Dubai is practically my second home and I love the Sauce boutique, although I have only been there once. The decor is amazing! So I'm guessing you live around Jumeirah? Beautiful area!



I actually live in another city in the UAE, but one very close to dubai, so that's where i do all my shopping, and i absolutely must visit Sauce whenever i pass by it. I love how most of the brands there are local based. It's different for sure. Where are you originally from?


----------



## purplepinky

*Burqaface*....would you mind at all taking a modeling picture of your new Love bracelet with the Trinity rope bracelet? I have the WG love with half diamonds and I am seriously considering the Trinity rope ever since I saw your pictures and then saw it in the boutique. If you get a chance...i would really appreciate it


----------



## Jayne1

*La Vanguardia* has a special talent for putting together interesting combinations of her bracelets!!

I need to work on mine...


----------



## burqaface

Here you go *purplepinky*,,, even though i'm so self conscious about my hands lol 
I think you asked in my Trinity thread if the cord color could be changed, and as you can see i changed mine to a dark green a while ago...i'm thinking of changing it to a lighter color though.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Jayne1 said:


> *La Vanguardia* has a special talent for putting together interesting combinations of her bracelets!!
> 
> I need to work on mine...



Thank you! I always wear my Love bangle and tennis bracelet. Then, I usually add another one depending on my mood lol!




Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Thanks Vanguardia, I love the Alhambra bracelet u ladies have! If u don't mind me asking what is the price of it? Thanks in advance!



I bought it in Paris for 710.


----------



## Phillyfan

burqaface - Your bracelets look great. Do you ever wear just two or always all three? Either way, I love all of them.


----------



## purplepinky

Burqaface...that was really kind of you to take the time to do that!! They look absolutely beautiful together and of course, now I feel that much more inclined to own the trinity rope


----------



## burqaface

Hokaplan said:


> burqaface - Your bracelets look great. Do you ever wear just two or always all three? Either way, I love all of them.



Thanks! Well, since i was home all day, I was just wearing my VC&A and Love bracelets. Those 2 are the ones I'll never remove, but when i'm going out I definitely wear more. Mostly my 2 rope bracelets, the trinity and love charity.


----------



## burqaface

purplepinky said:


> Burqaface...that was really kind of you to take the time to do that!! They look absolutely beautiful together and of course, now I feel that much more inclined to own the trinity rope



No problem! I'm sure you'll be very happy with it


----------



## inverved

burqaface said:


> I actually live in another city in the UAE, but one very close to dubai, so that's where i do all my shopping, and i absolutely must visit Sauce whenever i pass by it. I love how most of the brands there are local based. It's different for sure. Where are you originally from?



I'm from Sydney, Australia but my parents have been living in Dubai for 5 years now. Have only been there twice but explored the place like crazy.

One thing I don't like about Dubai is that their jewellery is too over the top which can look really tacky.

However your bracelets are more subtle and look great together!


----------



## purplepinky

Does anyone know how much the YG love cuff is? TIA


----------



## jewelrywhore

If you go to the Cartier website you can request information on any piece, including price. They will respond via email with the suggested retail price in a matter of hours. FWIW I think the price is ~ USD 3600.


----------



## BagLover26

I just got back from Aruba and I got the YG love bracelet for 3100 and no tax of course, they have Caribbean prices then plus 10% off and no tax!


----------



## Phillyfan

BagLover26 - Congrats on your new bracelet! Is it the cuff or bangle?


----------



## popstar777

Hello guys! I'm surprised that there is a forum for cartier love bracelet. I just got mine today (YG Bangle)after drooling for almost a year and I must say I LOVE THEM!!! and will definitely get a WG if my husband permits lol. I've been bugging him about it and it's tough because he does not like branded stuff for himself so he can't see /understand why I like it.


----------



## Phillyfan

popstar777 - Congrats on your beautiful new Love bracelet. I've been drooling for a long time for the bangle. I have a rose gold cuff. What made you choose YG over WG? I'm thinking of doing YG also.


----------



## popstar777

Thanks Hokaplan! I choosed YG over WG because in my opinion the WG w/o the diamonds just looks like a regular bangle..and the YG kind of stands out if I wear it with my other jewelries.


----------



## Phillyfan

I think I should probably get the YG bangle. I think I heard that the scratches show less too. And I believe it costs a little less. I'm a size 17 in the cuff and was told to do the same for the bangle. Do you wear yours snug so you need screwdriver to take off?


----------



## popstar777

I think you should go with YG. Yeah I wear mine snug it's size 17 and since I couldnt bring myself to take a bath wearing it I used the screw to removed it.


----------



## Phillyfan

So will you be taking it off everytime you bathe or shower? That sounds like a hassle. Or maybe you are just doing it now cause it is new. I am so obsessed with this bracelet and cannot wait to get it! I've given up so many things to save for it! I stopped buying jeans, pocketbooks, sunglasses, pricey food, etc! Do you have any other Cartier jewelry? Do you mind me asking your age? I might want to start a thread about age you received Cartier Love bracelet but I'm wondering if that is rude. I am 44 but I think this collection is wonderful for all ages.


----------



## popstar777

I guess I just took it off because it is still new. Knowing myself I won't mind it getting scratched after awhile. This is my first cartier jewelry and I'm glad I bought one. I'm 26 y/o now and I agree with you it is a wonderful collection for all ages.


----------



## BagLover26

its the bangle


----------



## Phillyfan

BagLover26 - What a great price! I think it would be just under $4000 if you bought it in the States.


----------



## TravelBug

What a difference 3 years made!  I was quoted $2600 for the YG bangle at the Cartier store in Grand Cayman (didn't ask for any discount).  Should have bought then - would have been a much better investment than our stocks.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^That is such a low price back then!! Also it would work moving forward, if anyone gets one now, in around 2 years time it maybe at least $300 more!


----------



## BChic

My YG bracelet - as first "prize" for losing weight at this TPF thread.


----------



## Ascella

Does anyone know if it is possible to get the Baby Love necklace engraved by Cartier? TIA.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Ascella said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to get the Baby Love necklace engraved by Cartier? TIA.



I'm guessing that it depends how much space is available so that it can be engraved.


----------



## Ascella

La Vanguardia said:


> I'm guessing that it depends how much space is available so that it can be engraved.


Hmm, I remember the rings being pretty thin...
I'm planning getting it in a few months, it would be a bonus if I can get it engraved.


----------



## Phillyfan

I think the rings are too thin to engrave.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ I agree, I am not sure that there will be enough space, maybe a cartier craftsperson would be able to help, the SA's do call them to ask them questions


----------



## Ascella

Thanks everyone, I'll send an email to Cartier and ask, anyway now that I'm a bit prepared I won't be too heartbroken if their answer is no.


----------



## inverved

I finally got my YG Love bracelet yesterday! 

I'll post pics when someone brings it back from overseas, next week.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats No 1 diva! Looking forward to seeing pics!!


----------



## thegraceful1

Ascella said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to get the Baby Love necklace engraved by Cartier? TIA.


 
Here's a close-up picture of mine, as you can see one ring is engraved w/ Cartier and the other markings, and one is blank (inside), perhaps it can be engraved if you ask.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Luv that love bracelet & ring.. enjoy


----------



## Ascella

thegraceful1 said:


> Here's a close-up picture of mine, as you can see one ring is engraved w/ Cartier and the other markings, and one is blank (inside), perhaps it can be engraved if you ask.


*thegraceful1*, thanks! It actually looks hopeful, I will definitely ask when I purchase the necklace. Btw, your necklace looks beautiful!!

PS, I did get a reply from Cartier's website, with the suggestion that I should ask at the nearest counter .


----------



## inverved

My new addition - Love Bracelet in yellow gold!


----------



## Phillyfan

I made my decision! I am definitely getting the plain YG Love bangle in September. I ended up not getting another watch and still no interest in LVs. I saw three people wearing Love bangles in the last couple weeks and decided that I can't wait much longer! Now I just want to make sure there is no price increase. If anyone hears anything about it, please post. Perhaps to be safe, I should purchase very late August!


----------



## YanaMei

Yay!  Late August, that's in a few weeks, only!


----------



## inverved

Hokaplan said:


> I made my decision! I am definitely getting the plain YG Love bangle in September. I ended up not getting another watch and still no interest in LVs. I saw three people wearing Love bangles in the last couple weeks and decided that I can't wait much longer! Now I just want to make sure there is no price increase. If anyone hears anything about it, please post. Perhaps to be safe, I should purchase very late August!



Good choice, you won't regret it! 

At first it feels weird having this bracelet on your wrist but you quickly become used to it and the weight feels natural. Hard to explain.


----------



## carlovbra

hi all,
just got a new cartier love bracelet in rose gold to wear with my well-loved (and also very worn) yellow gold one. now the yellow one looks really beat up - should i retire the yellow one, maybe sell on ebay? or save it? wear them together anyway? what do you all think of wearing 2 at once?

thanks!


----------



## sjunky13

Does anyone weat thier love bracelet as a bangle and not where it should be. I dont want to wear it so tight. Plus I like to take off my jewelry everynight and put them away in their boxes. LOL.I would have to order the largest size. But does anyone wear thiers liek this?


----------



## Phillyfan

Thegraceful1 is able to "wiggle" out of hers. I cannot do that. I would have to go up to at least a 19 probably to get it off without a screwdriver. I measure a 17 to be worn the way Cartier SA's recommend. I posted last night that I finally decided to get Cartier bangle in YG in September. Twenty minutes ago my jeweler called and gave me a better deal on J12. Just when I was so close to pulling the trigger! Now I'm confused again. He is offering me a great deal!


----------



## La Vanguardia

carlovbra said:


> hi all,
> just got a new cartier love bracelet in rose gold to wear with my well-loved (and also very worn) yellow gold one. now the yellow one looks really beat up - should i retire the yellow one, maybe sell on ebay? or save it? wear them together anyway? what do you all think of wearing 2 at once?
> 
> thanks!



If you like the look of 2 Love bangles together, go for it. I would just get the yellow gold one polished at Cartier.



Hokaplan said:


> I posted last night that I finally decided to get Cartier bangle in YG in September. Twenty minutes ago my jeweler called and gave me a better deal on J12. Just when I was so close to pulling the trigger! Now I'm confused again. He is offering me a great deal!



It's always hard to resist when there's a really good deal. Think about it and listen to your heart which piece you would really, really love to have and wear.


----------



## skyqueen

Hokaplan said:


> Thegraceful1 is able to "wiggle" out of hers. I cannot do that. I would have to go up to at least a 19 probably to get it off without a screwdriver. I measure a 17 to be worn the way Cartier SA's recommend. I posted last night that I finally decided to get Cartier bangle in YG in September. Twenty minutes ago my jeweler called and gave me a better deal on J12. Just when I was so close to pulling the trigger! Now I'm confused again. He is offering me a great deal!


I got a J12 2 months ago...a good deal! Now is the time to buy high-ticket items.


----------



## Phillyfan

skyqueen - Which color/size did you purchase? I just feel that it was meant to be cause I won't get this deal again. I thought I had the deal last week but was misinformed. So I walked away. I totally talked myself into 2nd choice (Cartier Love) and then jeweler came back and offered the deal I originally expected. It is for the 33mm black j12 with diamond markers.


----------



## sjunky13

Alot of jewelers are offering 15-20 % off J12's. If you can get a better deal , grab it!!!!


----------



## Phillyfan

Which jewelers are giving 20% off j12s?


----------



## VuittonsLover

guys.. i havent been around in awhile... cause i have been so busy...

but i was bad once again... i still havent paid off my 2 carat diamond studs..

and what do i go and do yesterday... i go and get yellow gold half diamond love bracelet.

now i have rose gold bracelet, rose gold ring with pink sapphire, half diamond ring, half diamond bracelet.. and the screw necklace....

i really do have a problem.

photos of my newest baby...

btw.. almost my year anniversary since getting my first bracelet.... and it still hasnt been off my wrist yet.  i laugh.. because i feel like i have so much history with it being on.. already.


----------



## VuittonsLover

heres another one.. btw.. my nails are such a mess.


----------



## yunwendy

VuittonsLover - they are BEAUTIFUL, rings and bracelets.


----------



## onegirlcreative

here is my cartier love bracelet in rose gold that we purchased a year ago this past valentine's day from an estate. it's something i have always wanted and we were lucky enough to get it from an estate (in my size, too) where the original owner had it polished from cartier before they sold it, so imo, it looked brand new. saved over $1,200+ if we were to buy it direct from cartier.

came with certificate of authenticity and the original screwdriver, too. no box, but i figure who cares, the point of this bracelet is to never take it off therefore having the box would be a moot point.

i haven't taken it off since.

it's our 15th wedding anniversary this november, so i'm hoping to pair it with the rose gold love ring. 

p.s. anybody have any issues going on the planes through security? soooo annoying...


----------



## VuittonsLover

yunwendy said:


> VuittonsLover - they are BEAUTIFUL, rings and bracelets.



thank you.. i need to take real photos... lol.

i just quickly took them.. with my cell phone..and posted em on here.  

I now have half the price of my 2008 car.. on my arm...LOL


----------



## onegirlcreative

VuittonsLover said:


> thank you.. i need to take real photos... lol.
> 
> i just quickly took them.. with my cell phone..and posted em on here.
> 
> *I now have half the price of my 2008 car.. on my arm*...LOL



yes, but at least you know your bracelets will never depreciate like a car does. better investment, imo.


----------



## onegirlcreative

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hokaplan- My hubby got it in a size that fits a little too snug for my taste so I'm actually going to have to exchange it for a size bigger, he got me the bangle and I know some people like it to fit snug but I honestly can't wear it all of the time if it feels uncomfortable... I really luv it, I wear all white gold jewelry and being that this one is pink gold (Cartier pink gold it TDF) it stands out in an awesome way!



i also wear all white gold/platinum jewelry and have the rose gold love bracelet. i love it. i specifically wanted either the yellow gold or rose gold because i wanted it to stand out from the rest of my jewelry, not blend in.

i honestly think the rose gold looks better with my skin tone since i have more of a pinkish 'hue' to my coloring.


----------



## pie

no_1_diva said:


> Anna Kournikova sure loves her Cartier Love bracelets!


 
Does anyone know how much is Anna's full diamond love bracelet (the one on her watch arm)?


----------



## VuittonsLover

pie said:


> Does anyone know how much is Anna's full diamond love bracelet (the one on her watch arm)?



it's $37,000.00

I know.. cause I had it on my wrist.... last week in the 5th Avenue store.. when I bought my 1/2 Diamond yellow gold one.


----------



## umamanikam

I received my first cartier piece ...the charity love bracelet and its beautiful ...should add now to my collection.


----------



## pukki8

don't hesitate about purchsing something gorgeous, u deserve it.  go for it!!!!!!  i have been wearing mine since 2003, and never take it off.......u can add other bracelets and it looks modern and classy........


----------



## pukki8

yes, go to the cartier store.....they will help u and will polish it for u.  warning.......u have to have someone help u tighten the screws or u might lose one.......i did once, and u will notice it.  the screws are $100 a piece......so get someone to help u unscrew them or tighten them.


----------



## pie

Thanks


----------



## Jayne1

carlovbra said:


> hi all,
> just got a new cartier love bracelet in rose gold to wear with my well-loved (and also very worn) yellow gold one. now the yellow one looks really beat up - should i retire the yellow one, maybe sell on ebay? or save it? wear them together anyway? what do you all think of wearing 2 at once?
> 
> thanks!


My yellow gold one is older than my white gold Love bracelet and for a little bit, it looked different... if you looked closely.  But now they both look the same, in terms of scratches.

It may be a little tricker with rose and yellow though, since they are a bit similar.


----------



## Jayne1

sjunky13 said:


> Does anyone weat thier love bracelet as a bangle and not where it should be. I dont want to wear it so tight. Plus I like to take off my jewelry everynight and put them away in their boxes. LOL.I would have to order the largest size. But does anyone wear thiers liek this?


That's what I said to my SA when I was thinking about getting my Love bracelet.  She told me _not_ to get it, if I wanted to repeatedly take it off.  She said to get a bangle in that case.  I ended up getting the Love bracelet and I learned to ignore it on my wrist.  It doesn't take long.


----------



## onegirlcreative

^^^i agree with your sa, because imo, that's the whole purpose intended of getting the bracelet with screw and screwdriver&#8212;for your loved one to screw it on and supposedly never take it off. otherwise, to frequently take it off (without the risk of losing the screws), i think the bangle/cuff would be a better choice.

i have had mine for almost 2 years now and you're right, it's like it isn't even there anymore&#8212;but when my husband first put it on, i thought i would never get used to it. now i can't imagine not wearing it. i think if i took it off, i would feel completely naked without it.


----------



## golden's mom

I wear three, the rose, yellow and white all the time.  Most of the time with my steel Cartier pasha.


----------



## Bethc

I was in the 5th ave store yesterday, I fell in love with these... 

The WG Love hoops... I tried to get a pic, I hope this worked!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

The hoops are gorgeous!  They are a really nice size too.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i just got back from asia and bought one love ring with one black sapphire on it....i got it on hong kong and the SA said tis only availbel in asia...


----------



## yunwendy

Bethc - It looks beautiful.  WG or Platinum?


----------



## Bethc

Thanks!  They are WG, they also had YG, but I didn't see them in Platinum.


----------



## onegirlcreative

i just took my rose gold love bracelet to my jeweler to polish it up and it looks amazing. i took it to cartier last month while we were on vacation and they said it would cost $80 for cartier to polish it up and then i would have to be without it for 2 weeks while they send it to their ny store. ugh! not only did i think that was overpriced for just a polish, i didn't want to be without it for 2 whole weeks.

i took it to my jeweler yesterday and they did an amazing joband they did it while i was waiting. 

i know they say you shouldn't polish it, but i have had it for over a year and  a half and it was so scratched up and even dull on the bottom, that i couldn't stand looking at it. it was bugging me.

now i am so happy to see it shine again! take a look.












i wanted a few scratches to still show so they wouldn't polish down the "screws," and i think it looks perfect.


----------



## diana

Does anyone know if Cartier still has the plain Love cuffs?  On the website it only shows cuffs with a diamond (on the YG and WG versions) or a pink sapphire (on the RG version).  I think I would prefer one without a gem, but has it been discontinued?


----------



## onegirlcreative

diana said:


> Does anyone know if Cartier still has the plain Love cuffs?  On the website it only shows cuffs with a diamond (on the YG and WG versions) or a pink sapphire (on the RG version).  I think I would prefer one without a gem, but has it been discontinued?



i was just at a cartier boutique in las vegas last month and i could have sworn i saw the plain cuffs, but i'm not 100% certain.

i can't imagine they wouldn't sell those any longer but still sell the bangles without the stones, but you never know with cartier.


----------



## Phillyfan

I purchased the plain rose cuff less than a year ago. I would imagine they still sell them.


----------



## Bethc

Yes, they do! These are from last week.

The values for the Love Open cuffs are as follows:

Yellow Gold: $3,175.00 USD Ref. 6027816

White Gold: $3,550.00 USD Ref. 6027916

Pink Gold: $3,175.00 USD Ref. 6028016


----------



## diana

Bethc said:


> Yes, they do! These are from last week.
> 
> The values for the Love Open cuffs are as follows:
> 
> Yellow Gold: $3,175.00 USD Ref. 6027816
> 
> White Gold: $3,550.00 USD Ref. 6027916
> 
> Pink Gold: $3,175.00 USD Ref. 6028016



Thanks for the information Bethc!  I wonder why it's not on the website, how odd.  But I'm glad they still have them   I'm still debating cuff or bracelet though, decisions decisions


----------



## go_dragons

I got my rose gold cartier love bracelet this last weekend, and I love it!  I was told by the SA to tighten the screws periodically.  How often do you tighten the screws?  Also, if I happen to loose a screw, will Cartier replace them?  For how much?  Thanks for your answers in advance.

Oh, and did I mention I love my bracelet?


----------



## Phillyfan

Congrats on your beautiful new bracelet. I have the RG cuff so I don't need to tighten screws. But I hope and plan to get a YG bangle soon! I think it is $90 or $100 to replace a screw. Enjoy!


----------



## purplepinky

Hi Ladies, does anyone in here have the WG half diamonds bracelet and also a J12 watch they wear it with? Or even just the WG bangle with the J12? I am looking to get the black J12 with diamond bezel in either 33 or 38, but I wanted to wear it on the same wrist as my Love bracelet. TIA


----------



## Bethc

I have the WG cuff and the black J12 w/emerald markers.  I haven't tried to wear then together yet.  I wore the cuff with my Tank and it scratched the finish on the cuff, so now I've been more careful.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## onegirlcreative

go_dragons said:


> I got my rose gold cartier love bracelet this last weekend, and I love it!  I was told by the SA to tighten the screws periodically.  How often do you tighten the screws?  Also, if I happen to loose a screw, will Cartier replace them?  For how much?  Thanks for your answers in advance.
> 
> Oh, and did I mention I love my bracelet?



congratulations! i love my rose gold bangle.

yes, i do tighten my screws regularly. all i have to do is look at them and i'll know if they've shifted a bitby the positioning of the screwsso i'll just whip out my screwdriver and tighten them. simple as that.

i have heard that you can get replacement screws from cartier, but since they're gold, i believe they cost $99 each. i'm not certain though.


----------



## Phillyfan

I think when I get this plain YG bangle that it will be my most favorite jewelry item that I will ever own.


----------



## CDNinNYC

I read earlier in this thread that there might be a coupon (spend $5000, save $1000) coming out this Fall.  Can anyone confirm if/when it will happen?

Thanks!


----------



## Phillyfan

I was just thinking about that today! They did it last Christmas and then added 2 weeks before Valentine"s Day. I did not take advantage of it. Upon my many visits with my lovely SA over the summer, I often brought the "coupon" topic up. She and her boss did not think it would ever happen again, because the company wants to take a different direction (whatever that means). If anyone else on TPF hears of such a coupon, please let us know!!!


----------



## Classic Chic

CDNinNYC said:


> I read earlier in this thread that there might be a coupon (spend $5000, save $1000) coming out this Fall.  Can anyone confirm if/when it will happen?
> 
> Thanks!


  If they are going to do it this year, I'd totally make that 4 hour drive to a boutique!


----------



## enga4

For those of you w. both yg and rs Cartier, is there a discernible difference between them? 

I've been diehard wg forever, but I'm thinking a rs Cartier bangle might really stand out (tho some say it gets compared to a copper magnetic bracelet?!). I'm also pink-hued. W. many of the pics, I really can't tell the difference between the yg and rs. 

I've wanted one forever now, and I can't wait until I get one on my arm!!! 

Also, w. the Charity bracelets, do some boutiques really charge to swap the cord? That seems totally crazy when spending $700+ for it!


----------



## Phillyfan

enga4 - I strongly recommend the RG as I have the cuff. It looks nothing at all like the copper magnetic (healing) bracelet which my mom wears. There is a very subtle difference in the RG and YG Cartier. Modeling pictures are posted here of those that wear both next to each other. I'm sure you can find if you do a search. I don't want a WG one because it is often referred to as "gray" gold and it shows scratches more. If I were you, I'd get the RG!


----------



## enga4

Thanks, Hokaplan! 

I spent alllll morning reading this thread and saw the comparision pics. I couldn't see much of a difference between yg and rs, at least not a striking one. I've seen rs jewelry irl, just not Cartier. Maybe a trip to the Michigan Ave. store is in order!


---Ooooh, I see it better now! Yep, definitely loving the rose gold!


----------



## CDNinNYC

I think you really need to try them on.  I was just in Cartier this past week and so wanted to like the YG but it didn't suit my colouring.  The RG was perfect.


----------



## onegirlcreative

enga4 said:


> Thanks, Hokaplan!
> 
> I spent alllll morning reading this thread and saw the comparision pics. I couldn't see much of a difference between yg and rs, at least not a striking one. I've seen rs jewelry irl, just not Cartier. Maybe a trip to the Michigan Ave. store is in order!
> 
> 
> ---Ooooh, I see it better now! Yep, definitely loving the rose gold!



i love my rose gold love bangle. i was specifically looking for yellow gold or rose gold, even though i primarily wear white gold and platinum, but i wanted this bracelet to stand out from the rest of my jewelry, which is why i wanted yg or rg.

my rose gold looks better on me, i feel, because i also have a pink hue to my skin. it's amazing how it really makes a difference with my skin tone.

i honestly think i made the right choice with the rose gold. i think since you mentioned you also have a pink hue to your skin tone, you'll love it as well.


----------



## enga4

Good to know, *OGC*! 

After I read through the thread, the hubs woke up and I told him how I've switched from wanting a wg (w. diamonds) to a classic rg. (I don't think there is a rs+diamonds in productions, just the semi-precious, right?) He just  and said, "So, if we'd have gotten the wg one, you'd already be over it and want another one?" and then, "You don't want it w. any diamonds?" "Well not really love, since I'll be wearing it every day. I don't need the extra bling when I'm sooooo casual. But, if you want, we can get me a ring or another bracelet to go with it!"  To which he gave me more !


----------



## enga4

It's been mentioned here before (w.o. a definitive answer), but is it better to buy Cartier overseas? Europe?


----------



## chanel-girl

Does anyone know the current retail of the yellow gold open cuff with 1 diamond? I have requested the price on Cartier.com and they never responded. I don't have a Cartier boutique in my area so just wondering if anyone knows...


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hi I was just in Cartier dubai and they have the rose gold and 4 diamonds as well as the semi coloured stones one. It looked stunning, still going to get another love bangle, just deciding between rose gold and yellow gold. Either will have the diamond studs. It is really hard to choose but both wonderful classic pieces.


----------



## Phillyfan

Hi Sammyjoe - good to see you back here! I think the last time you posted you were considering a plain bangle. But I could be mistaken! I have not bought my plain yg one yet but it is #1 on my list. I was hoping to have it last month but had a couple distractions. Hopefully by the end of the year I'll have it!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^Lol!! You are so right Hokaplan! I was gung ho for the plain bangle, but after seeing the ones with diamonds, I do like the diamonds one!! The Rose gold bangles really are lovely!! Will wait for a few months and then get one!!


----------



## Phillyfan

I'm planning the sequence of my wishlist! I think I want to get a LV small leather good, either a wallet or agenda. Then I plan on the Cartier plain YG. Then I hope to find a moncler jacket on sale in Jan-Feb months for the winter. Are you planning on all diamond or 1/2? I don't even know if they make all diamond.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I am going to get the half diamond one if and when I get my hands on it!!


----------



## Phillyfan

Do you know current price of 1/2 diamond in US dollars?


----------



## Phillyfan

I just called Cartier. In US, they only have all diamond which is $11,500 or 4 diamond which is $7,600. They have plain and all pave which I did not check current prices. However I was never interested in pave and I'm assuming plain is the same price it has been. I asked the SA if they were doing the spend $5,000 - get $1,000 off like last year at Christmas. He said they are definitely not doing that promo. However they are planning something. Apparently they tried to get info and details yesterday and couldn't find anything out. Also, couldn't give a time when this might occur. I'm guessing (and this is just my guess!) that it will either be a small gift with purchase (which my SA will do now) or a 24 month financing instead of 12 month. What do you think?


----------



## Phillyfan

Just spoke to a SA in a Cartier boutique. Cartier Love bracelet prices have been the same for about 1 and 1/2 years. He sees no increase in price in near future. He personally thinks a WG bangle would look best with my RG cuff. He says white and rose look awesome together. But.... he believes that over time, the YG patinas better with the scratches. He doesn't think it is a major difference but in his opinion YG looks a little better over a long time. He quoted me $150 to polish and shine bangles. Now what?!


----------



## yunwendy

Hokaplan,  That is too bad that they are not doing the spend $5K, and get $1K off anymore.  I spent $10K earlier this year to get $2K off (2 separate purchases).  Please let us all know if you find any info on the promo for the holidays.  Thank you.


----------



## Classic Chic

enga4 said:


> Also, w. the Charity bracelets, do some boutiques really charge to swap the cord? That seems totally crazy when spending $700+ for it!



i haven't got mine yet (will be in 24 hours ), but as far as I understand you get to choose 2 cords for one charity bracelet.  My super SA got the guy from FL to throw in a third cord free, because i've been thinking about it for years


----------



## Phillyfan

Did you get this year's charity bracelet with the little diamond in the "Love"? My friend thinks I should see if Cartier will take back my Centennial Trinity from 6 months ago to exhange for my bangle. I'm pretty certain they won't after 14 or 30 days. My friend thinks if I'm getting something that costs a lot more then they may do it. I'm chicken to ask! What do you think? I have this year's charity and the Centennial Trinity with the 3 littl diamond stars on it.


----------



## enga4

Yeah, *Hoka*, I don't see them taking back an item after 6 months--Heck, Le Targe(t) won't take anything back after 90 days... you think Cartier will?  You can always try to "Bonanzle" it!


----------



## enga4

Hokaplan said:


> I just called Cartier. In US, they only have all diamond which is $11,500 or 4 diamond which is $7,600. They have plain and all pave which I did not check current prices. However I was never interested in pave and I'm assuming plain is the same price it has been. I asked the SA if they were doing the spend $5,000 - get $1,000 off like last year at Christmas. He said they are definitely not doing that promo. However they are planning something. Apparently they tried to get info and details yesterday and couldn't find anything out. Also, couldn't give a time when this might occur. I'm guessing (and this is just my guess!) that it will either be a small gift with purchase (which my SA will do now) or a 24 month financing instead of 12 month. What do you think?



Is the 24 mo. financing w.o. interest? Bc if it is... that be AWEsome!  I'd do that over some "free gift" you probably don't want anyways... LOL.


----------



## enga4

Hokaplan said:


> Just spoke to a SA in a Cartier boutique. Cartier Love bracelet prices have been the same for about 1 and 1/2 years. He sees no increase in price in near future. He personally thinks a WG bangle would look best with my RG cuff. He says white and rose look awesome together. But.... he believes that over time, the YG patinas better with the scratches. He doesn't think it is a major difference but in his opinion YG looks a little better over a long time. He quoted me $150 to polish and shine bangles. Now what?!




Somewhere I read about another gal going into her local jewelry shop to get her Love bangle shined up for free (or almost free).

Unless I was planning on selling mine and needed it flawless, I'd go that route. If you wear your bangles every day, they're going to get scratched up over time anyways, so imhp, it's better to make peace w. it, adopt a "zen" attitude if possible and ENJOY that you have a Cartier bangle in the first place!  I _would_ get your first bangle newly scratch-free (if you plan on wearing them on the same wrist) so that they "wear together" in their scratches. Anyways, $150's a lot of moola w.o. getting something tangible and permanent. If you are super-scratch-phobic, I'd get the YG, so that it wears better... But if your heart seriously cries for the WG... get that.


----------



## Phillyfan

I feel so guilty about making this purchase. I have surprise expenses all the time! But I cannot get out of my system. Sometimes I think I should be satisfied with the three I have, the cuff, the charity, and the Centennial Trinity. But if I work more hours than I should treat myself and go for bangle!


----------



## onegirlcreative

enga4 said:


> *Somewhere I read about another gal going into her local jewelry shop to get her Love bangle shined up for free (or almost free).*
> 
> Unless I was planning on selling mine and needed it flawless, I'd go that route. If you wear your bangles every day, they're going to get scratched up over time anyways, so imhp, it's better to make peace w. it, adopt a "zen" attitude if possible and ENJOY that you have a Cartier bangle in the first place!  I _would_ get your first bangle newly scratch-free (if you plan on wearing them on the same wrist) so that they "wear together" in their scratches. Anyways, $150's a lot of moola w.o. getting something tangible and permanent. If you are super-scratch-phobic, I'd get the YG, so that it wears better... But if your heart seriously cries for the WG... get that.



that was me. i took it to my local jeweler and had them polish it up and tbh, it looked practically brand new. and they didn't charge me a dime, whereas cartier was going to charge me $80 to polish it up and they would have had to send it to their ny cartier to do so. so i would have been without it for 2 weeks. no way.


----------



## yunwendy

Classic Chic - your Cartier SA should replace you Charity Braceletr cord anytime for free.


----------



## Nicolas' Mommy

I'm new here and have been wanting to get a love bracelet forever, but before I remind dh, is the bangle in either wg or plat available with the colored stones or only diamonds ? Would they do a custom bangle in wg or Plat with a couple of pink stones (for my new baby girl gift)? TIA


----------



## chanel-girl

Does anyone know the price of the yellow gold cuff(with the open back)? Is is the same price as the bangle bracelet?


----------



## Phillyfan

No, it is not same price as bangle. I want to say $3175 (cuff) but I could be wrong. I think the bangle is around $3850.


----------



## chanel-girl

Hokaplan said:


> No, it is not same price as bangle. I want to say $3175 (cuff) but I could be wrong. I think the bangle is around $3850.



Thanks Hokaplan


----------



## webbug

My wife has the YG bracelet. She also have the YG ring with 1 diamond.

I have the Platinum ring, we love our Love Collection


----------



## onegirlcreative

webbug said:


> My wife has the YG bracelet. She also have the YG ring with 1 diamond.
> 
> I have the Platinum ring, we love our Love Collection



welcome to tpf. how about posting some pics? would love to see.


----------



## yunwendy

The Platinum Love ring is very nice too.


----------



## bextasy

I don't know if any of you are fans of the new 90210 but I was watching it an spotted a love bracelet on it! Here are pics!!!


----------



## bagsforme

I've been watching a few bracelets on ebay and twice I've seen them go for over $10,000.  WTH??  Is that a joke with someone bidding so high?  It was for a basic wg bracelet.


----------



## Phillyfan

Are you sure it was not platinum or with stones? Plain white gold is under $5000.


----------



## bagsforme

Hokaplan said:


> Are you sure it was not platinum or with stones? Plain white gold is under $5000.



They were both plain white gold bracelets.


----------



## Phillyfan

Was it $10,000 each? That makes no sense cause they cost around $4,450 plus tax.


----------



## Phillyfan

So upset! Just got my 1st scratch on WG Love bangle (bottom) today. I don't even know when I did it. I've been wearing it for 3 weeks exactly so I guess it was to be expected. Nothing I can do about it....


----------



## bb10lue

sorry to hear about the scratch, this is really inevitable, unless you keep it in the box...forever.


----------



## inverved

*Hokaplan*, how did you go from wanting a plain YG to WG? What made you change your mind?


----------



## Phillyfan

My best friend told me to go white! I have a couple stainless watches and my e-ring and band are platinum. So she felt strongly I should do white even though plenty of people mix metals. When the store took back my trinity centennial for an exchange, the extra $ didn't bother me as much cause of my credit. If they didn't do the return, I probably would have ended up with yellow. Either one is beautiful. Also, the SA and some people on TPF felt that the WG would look better with my RG cuff than a YG with my RG cuff.


----------



## Phillyfan

no_1_diva - What color is yours?


----------



## inverved

From what you just posted, WG seems to be a more suitable choice. Congrats!

I got the plain YG back in July. It was a scarily expensive purchase...but so worth it.


----------



## runawaydoll

hi ladies, 

i'm fairly new to the love collection --- i got the love charity bracelet in june, and i just got the ring in RG three days ago and i love it! 

now thinking about getting the bangle in YG in tokyo (where i live currently) --- as there are a ton of gently used ones in the stores here (japan being the country of club hostesses with far too many presents from happy customers!) at about half the usual asking price. 

problem is, i already have the charity bracelet and i'm thinking it might be better to sell it and get the real thing. . . but i can't quite bear to part with it either - can i wear the two together? or should i sell it? i've hardly worn the thing i would hate to sell it to the store without having given it too much love at all.

any thoughts?! help! i have the day to make the decision. thanks xxxxx


----------



## runawaydoll

p.s. i got my SA in Singapore to throw in all the cord colors for the love charity bracelet for free this year.  whee! i've only worn the grey so far though... 

decisions, decisions...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Yes, so very worth it.. enjoy yours


----------



## runawaydoll

thanks hotshot! 

should i keep the charity and buy the bangle, or sell the charity and buy the bangle?!! my boyfriend says i should definitely sell the charity bracelet since i'm getting the bangle but i'm so torn.... lol.


----------



## Phillyfan

I like the charity and bangle worn together. But if you don't take a big loss on the charity by getting pretty much what you paid for it - perhaps you should sell it.


----------



## surfergirljen

runawaydoll said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i'm fairly new to the love collection --- i got the love charity bracelet in june, and i just got the ring in RG three days ago and i love it!
> 
> now thinking about getting the bangle in YG in tokyo (where i live currently) --- as there are a ton of gently used ones in the stores here (japan being the country of club hostesses with far too many presents from happy customers!) at about half the usual asking price.
> 
> problem is, i already have the charity bracelet and i'm thinking it might be better to sell it and get the real thing. . . but i can't quite bear to part with it either - can i wear the two together? or should i sell it? i've hardly worn the thing i would hate to sell it to the store without having given it too much love at all.
> 
> any thoughts?! help! i have the day to make the decision. thanks xxxxx



When you say sell it back to the store, what does that mean?


----------



## Lanier

runawaydoll said:


> problem is, i already have the charity bracelet and i'm thinking it might be better to sell it and get the real thing. . . but i can't quite bear to part with it either - can i wear the two together? or should i sell it? i've hardly worn the thing i would hate to sell it to the store without having given it too much love at all.
> 
> any thoughts?! help! i have the day to make the decision. thanks xxxxx



I love the look of the charity bracelet and the bangle together - this thread ---> PreOrder the Latest Cartier Love Charity Bracelet? has some great modeling pictures of the two bracelets together.

Let us know what you end up deciding on!


----------



## Minda

I recently saw the pave diamond with onyx love bracelet (the one that Anna K. the tennis star has) and am seriously in love with it.  What is the price of this bracelet in the US? My local reseller is selling it for US$20,000. Do you think it is too steep? Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## onegirlcreative

Hokaplan said:


> *My best friend told me to go white! I have a couple stainless watches and my e-ring and band are platinum.* So she felt strongly I should do white even though plenty of people mix metals. When the store took back my trinity centennial for an exchange, the extra $ didn't bother me as much cause of my credit. If they didn't do the return, I probably would have ended up with yellow. Either one is beautiful. Also, the SA and some people on TPF felt that the WG would look better with my RG cuff than a YG with my RG cuff.



see for me, i wanted to do the opposite. my wedding bands/e-ring is platinum and white gold, and my watch is stainless steel, but i wanted my love bracelet to stand out above the rest and not necessarily blend in; more or less like differentiating itself. so i was adamant about getting either yellow gold or rose gold. i ended up getting the rose gold and i am so happy i did. with the pink hue from my skin, it only complements it more.

but the white gold one is gorgeous, too! congrats!


----------



## saligator

I just purchased Cartier Love Classic WG earrings. (The middle size. Not the tiny tiny ones.) I LOVE THEM!!!!


----------



## Phillyfan

Congrats! I'm unfamiliar with what they look like but I bet they would match my WG Love bangle!


----------



## saligator

They look like this (but in WG with no diamonds, just the screws)

http://www.belgraviajewellers.com/images/pi_sml613.jpg


----------



## jewelrywhore

my BF asked what I wanted for christmas and of course I told him "another love bracelet' in YG! My last was in RG last year and I noticed the shape was more round than elliptical u nlikelike the YG and WG ones from eons ago. Did Cartier change the shape for all or just the RG?


----------



## mocha.lover

Out of curiosity, is the bracelet more expensive when the size gets bigger?

I want to check the current price of a size 20 Rose Gold w/ 4 diamonds.


----------



## Sammyjoe

saligator said:


> I just purchased Cartier Love Classic WG earrings. (The middle size. Not the tiny tiny ones.) I LOVE THEM!!!!


 Congrats!


----------



## Sammyjoe

mocha.lover said:


> Out of curiosity, is the bracelet more expensive when the size gets bigger?
> 
> I want to check the current price of a size 20 Rose Gold w/ 4 diamonds.


 
I think the price is the same regardless of size, I would also love to know the current price of RG with 4 diamonds, I have my eyes on that one also


----------



## onegirlcreative

jewelrywhore said:


> my BF asked what I wanted for christmas and of course I told him "another love bracelet' in YG! My last was in RG last year and I noticed the shape was more round than elliptical u nlikelike the YG and WG ones from eons ago. Did Cartier change the shape for all or just the RG?



not that i'm aware of. mine was made in january 2007 and it's a rose gold bangle and it definitely isn't round, it's elliptical. that's really weird.


----------



## onegirlcreative

mocha.lover said:


> Out of curiosity, is the bracelet more expensive when the size gets bigger?
> 
> I want to check the current price of a size 20 Rose Gold w/ 4 diamonds.



no, although you'd think it should be. mine is a size 19 and it was the same price all the way around. however, i have noticed the smaller sizes tend to look wider, so maybe they adjust the width as it gets smaller to compensate for the lack of gold due to size.


----------



## mocha.lover

@onegirlcreative - Thanks! That would make more sense.


----------



## amiami

Hello all,
I have one gold love bangle and kinda want another
white gold one to wear together. What do u think?
You think it might look too bulky for everyday wear? 
Or maybe two rubbing together might create more 
scratches? Any experiences, comments, suggestions..
Or pictures will greatly be appreciated!!  

Thanks


----------



## laurayuki

i think your doubts will be confirmed.. 
bulky, yes
rubbing more scratches, yes
and also two different colors of the same bangle? (since it's a thicker bangle) it will probably look a bit off.. 

it's not something that can be stacked like tiffany celebration ring.. one at a time is very tasteful ! enjoy!


----------



## tillie46

I think one plain yellow gold, plus a yellow gold with diamonds would be o.k. to wear together, but I wouldn't mix the colors of the gold on the same wrist. JMO


----------



## Phillyfan

There are definitely other threads on this topic! Some wear two together (a bangle and a cuff) and there are also pictures of them posted. Some even wear three together. I have been wearing a WG bangle since October 8. I also have a RG cuff but haven't worn together yet. These days I prefer one bracelet (bangle or cuff) worn with the charity one on a cord. Definitely don't need more scratches!


----------



## flashy.stems

i'd be worried about the scratches as well..


----------



## Julide

There are tons of tPFers who wear two in different colors and I think it looks fine. Depends on if you like it. Are you going there to try it on?


----------



## bextasy

I don't like it at all. I have considered doing it but when I see it in person I don't like it. I think it takes away from the beauty of having just one!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Julide said:


> There are tons of tPFers who wear two in different colors and I think it looks fine. *Depends on if you like it.* Are you going there to try it on?


 
I agree, its up to each person. I have seen people wearing 2 and it looks cool imo. I am hoping to get another one to wear together.


----------



## bb10lue

i have one in yellow gold, one in rose gold, been wearing them together for almost a year now, and love it!


----------



## hambisyosa

chic !!


----------



## francyFG

I'd be worried about scratches! I'd definitely wear them though!


----------



## Phillyfan

bb10lue - would you be able to post a recent picture (close-up) of your bracelets after one year of wear? Thanks so much!


----------



## amiami

Thanks to all of your wonderful replies.
I'm going to try them on together to see..how it looks.


----------



## Sammyjoe

consider having one overlapping the other and see how that looks like.


----------



## bagsforme

I've posted this on authenticate jewelry thread too but would get opinions from those familiar with it.   Serial # blocked out. Is it authentic? What does the 0 upside down 7 near the screw stand for?


----------



## sammie_sue

onegirlcreative said:


> not that i'm aware of. mine was made in january 2007 and it's a rose gold bangle and it definitely isn't round, it's elliptical. that's really weird.



By elliptical, do you mean "oval-ish"? I've never been able to find a top view pic of this bracelet so I'm having a hard time picturing what it looks like. What are the inside dimensions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vogue7

ohmygod. this may be my haven  i'm a cartier-love-aholic!! will post pics in a while!


----------



## Vogue7

i wear four on my right & one on my left!


----------



## Monica

Vogue7 said:


> i wear four on my right & one on my left!



How lovely! It looks stunning. If feel the Cartier love bangle is starting to grow on me .


----------



## Sammyjoe

Fantastic collection   Vogue, it looks like you have the 18kt YG with the semi pre stones, the 18kt RG with half diamonds and a WG cuff and YG cuff!! I havent studied your other hand yet


----------



## livethelake

Vogue - Love them all.


----------



## onegirlcreative

sammie_sue said:


> By elliptical, do you mean "oval-ish"? I've never been able to find a top view pic of this bracelet so I'm having a hard time picturing what it looks like. What are the inside dimensions? Thanks in advance.



yes, more oval, not perfectly round. sorry if that was the wrong word to use (elliptical).


----------



## daluu

holy smokes vogue! love them!


----------



## sammie_sue

onegirlcreative said:


> yes, more oval, not perfectly round. sorry if that was the wrong word to use (elliptical).[/Q
> 
> Thank you so much. Please don't apologize. I had a feeling that's what you meant.


----------



## Vogue7

Sammyjoe said:


> Fantastic collection   Vogue, it looks like you have the 18kt YG with the semi pre stones, the 18kt RG with half diamonds and a WG cuff and YG cuff!! I havent studied your other hand yet



hahahah whoa ur right! my other hand is the plain 18kt YG i got in 2002, its huge on me now cus its size 19! my other 4 are all size 18 




thanx all! xx


----------



## Vogue7

oh & the other bracelet on my left hand is not cartier, its bvlgari


----------



## lannes

Absolutely adore the Cartier Love collection! Thinking of going for the bangle in platinum or white gold with 4 diamonds (was hoping they would have this choice in platinum =X).

All your pretty pictures make it want it NOW.


----------



## lannes

Sorry for double posting! but I just have a couple questions.

Does anyone have the screw pendant? I would really like a picture of it worn or on a chain if possible... I'm a sucker for those little charm things. =(

And does the white gold tarnish or, sort of, dull fast? I know scratches show more, but I'd hate having to take it off and getting it polished more often than needed. Really liked the WG on me better than YG or RG though. Dilemmaa.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## onegirlcreative

Vogue7 said:


> i wear four on my right & one on my left!



oh, absolutely gaw-geous!!! 

now, do not tell me your wrists don't make the security go off at airports? i just have one and it goes off every time. i can't imagine with 20! lol


----------



## Vogue7

onegirlcreative said:


> oh, absolutely gaw-geous!!!
> 
> now, do not tell me your wrists don't make the security go off at airports? i just have one and it goes off every time. i can't imagine with 20! lol



e v e r y t i m e!!!! sooo annoying!! & sometimes they even ask me to take it off , then i have to go through the trouble of explaining that it's screwed and my screw's back at home lol


----------



## cartier_love

lannes said:


> Sorry for double posting! but I just have a couple questions.
> 
> Does anyone have the screw pendant? I would really like a picture of it worn or on a chain if possible... I'm a sucker for those little charm things. =(
> 
> And does the white gold tarnish or, sort of, dull fast? I know scratches show more, but I'd hate having to take it off and getting it polished more often than needed. Really liked the WG on me better than YG or RG though. Dilemmaa.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


lannes, 
I would also like to know how often you have the WG Rhodium dipped. What is the charge from Cartier? How often does everyone get their YG bracelets polished. I know each time you polish it takes some of the gold away. I would think you wouldn't want to do that very often.


----------



## Phillyfan

I removed my Love bracelet to fly out to Florida last Sunday. But our flight was canceled. I miss my bracelet! We rescheduled so I will put it back on as soon as I return.


----------



## cartier_love

Hokaplan said:


> I removed my Love bracelet to fly out to Florida last Sunday. But our flight was canceled. I miss my bracelet! We rescheduled so I will put it back on as soon as I return.


Did you ever get that $1,000 off rebate with Cartier?


----------



## Phillyfan

no. They had it exactly one year ago and I was too late. They did not do it this year. But they give you a gift (pink or black wallet) with purchase.


----------



## cartier_love

I can't wait to see what everyone got for their Christmas presents. A lot of Love I'm sure. Vogue will probably have a couple more bracelets!


----------



## Vogue7

cartier_love said:


> I can't wait to see what everyone got for their Christmas presents. A lot of Love I'm sure. Vogue will probably have a couple more bracelets!



hahaha i hope so!!! i've been eying the WG half diamond bracelet for a while now


----------



## onegirlcreative

Vogue7 said:


> e v e r y t i m e!!!! sooo annoying!! & sometimes they even ask me to take it off , then i have to go through the trouble of explaining that it's screwed and my screw's back at home lol



yeah, i hear ya. i just have the one and i get asked every time. except for when i was coming home from london, the security officer knew exactly what the love bangle was! 

oh well, i just know they have to whip out the wand every time. oh well.


----------



## Ascella

I have at last managed to take photos of the Babylove necklace I got two months ago.


----------



## Vogue7

onegirlcreative said:


> yeah, i hear ya. i just have the one and i get asked every time. except for when i was coming home from london, the security officer knew exactly what the love bangle was!
> 
> oh well, i just know they have to whip out the wand every time. oh well.




yup london was the only place i passed through 'cause they knew what the love bangles were.
darn u wand lol


----------



## Vogue7

ascella said:


> i have at last managed to take photos of the babylove necklace i got two months ago.



gorgeous!!!


----------



## Candice0985

Ascella said:


> I have at last managed to take photos of the Babylove necklace I got two months ago.


Ascella, this is beautiful! what is the size of the necklace? how big are the rings? TIA


----------



## Irissy

Ascella said:


> I have at last managed to take photos of the Babylove necklace I got two months ago.




Goddd... this is the exact one I was eyeing at over the weekend.    It's sooo beautiful in person!  I'm debating on this one or getting the regular yellow gold babylove as I think the diamond one might be too much of a bling to wear everyday...  What do you think?  I want one for casual wear.


----------



## stevenash

I confess that I haven't read all 42 pages of this thread, so I'm sure this question is repetitive, but is it true that the WG is more expensive than the YG and RG?  I was in Cartier two days ago with a friend who was shopping for his girlfriend, and I swear that was what the SA told us.  The YG and RG were the same price and the WG was more.  I want to accumulate a few bracelets, but the RG is probably the top of my list.  I was pleasantly surprised to hear that it was less expensive than the WG...


----------



## Vogue7

stevenash said:


> I confess that I haven't read all 42 pages of this thread, so I'm sure this question is repetitive, but is it true that the WG is more expensive than the YG and RG?  I was in Cartier two days ago with a friend who was shopping for his girlfriend, and I swear that was what the SA told us.  The YG and RG were the same price and the WG was more.  I want to accumulate a few bracelets, but the RG is probably the top of my list.  I was pleasantly surprised to hear that it was less expensive than the WG...



yup it's true!


----------



## purplepinky

Anyone know how much the YG with semi-precious stones is?? TIA!


----------



## Ascella

*Vogue7*: Thanks!

*Candice0985*: The rings are oval, the major diameter measures 11mm, the minor diameter measures 9mm, so they are much smaller than real rings.

*Irissy*: I wear the necklace everyday and people at my work have very casual clothes, so it's definitely suitable for casual wear. The diamonds makes you feel that you are wearing something nice, but they are subtle enough to avoid the stares.


----------



## Vogue7

purplepinky said:


> Anyone know how much the YG with semi-precious stones is?? TIA!



i got mine summer of 08 from beverly hills and it was about $8,000

not entirely sure of the exact amount though 'cause i'm not the one who payed for it lol sorry


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Ascella - *Your baby Love necklace is gorgeous. I've always liked this version with the diamonds ... they're so sparkly!


----------



## cartier_love

Vogue7 said:


> i got mine summer of 08 from beverly hills and it was about $8,000
> 
> not entirely sure of the exact amount though 'cause i'm not the one who payed for it lol sorry


The YG with semi-precious stones is $6,750. You can find out all the prices on www.cartier.com pick shop. A few of the expensive items don't have the price listed by 90% of the bracelets have prices listed. I hope this helps.


----------



## Ascella

La Vanguardia said:


> *Ascella - *Your baby Love necklace is gorgeous. I've always liked this version with the diamonds ... they're so sparkly!


Thanks La Van! I find myself almost obsessed with jewellery cleaning nowadays .


----------



## Sammyjoe

Really lovely baby love Ascella!!


----------



## Ascella

Sammyjoe said:


> Really lovely baby love Ascella!!


Thank you Sammyjoe!


----------



## babymarian

Hello ladies 

Happy New Year!!

I would love to have your opinions on whether it is better to have white gold or platinum for the love collection rings. The rings will be used as wedding bands.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Its a tough one, if the choice was for right hand rings, I would defo say WG, but because its wedding rings worn 24/7 plat might be better, no worries. Then again it is cartier so the white gold quality is there for sure. Sorry Babymarian, I am sure others will give you a more clearer viewpoint


----------



## Bobble

Hello, I've been searching the thread but I cannot find the price of the Baby Love Neclace AS. has.  Does anyone know in USD?  I am torn between Cartiers love necklace for 13xx or Tiffany's version for $650.  I was leaning to tiffany's version, until I saw Baby love-I may be sold.


----------



## cartier_love

Did anyone see the people's choice awards last night? Sofia Vergara was wearing a Cartier Love WG or YG with diamonds braclet. Check out this link to see what Jessica Alba was wearing. http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/events_gallery2/image_full/230984/


----------



## bextasy

^Wow is she wearing enough lol


----------



## Monica

cartier_love said:


> Did anyone see the people's choice awards last night? Sofia Vergara was wearing a Cartier Love WG or YG with diamonds braclet. Check out this link to see what Jessica Alba was wearing. http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/events_gallery2/image_full/230984/



Wow! I like the Love bracelets with diamonds. Very blingy, but still sooo elegant.


----------



## Monica

Irissy said:


> Goddd... this is the exact one I was eyeing at over the weekend.    It's sooo beautiful in person!  I'm debating on this one or getting the regular yellow gold babylove as I think the diamond one might be too much of a bling to wear everyday...  What do you think?  I want one for casual wear.



What a beauty!!!!! I love your necklace Ascella 

Stevenash: WG will always be more expensive because of the specific mix of materials and the rhodium threatment. Without this, WG jewelry would be light yellow, instead of white.


----------



## Sammyjoe

bextasy said:


> ^Wow is she wearing enough lol


 
I think Cartier said she could borrow a couple (meaning, like 1/2) and she took their whole display!

I think maybe if she had worn a plain one in there and less bling ones, it would have looked cool. A poster here Vogue looks amazing with her love collection


----------



## cartier_love

Does anyone know what kind of bracelet Jessica Alba is wearing (the black one)? Is it a type of love bracelet?


----------



## Junkenpo

is it just me or does her face look rather mannish in that photo?  

love the bling though!


----------



## cartier_love

Junkenpo said:


> is it just me or does her face look rather mannish in that photo?
> 
> love the bling though!


I didn't notice that until you said that. I think her face does look mannish in the photo too.


----------



## cartier_love

I found a pic of Sophia Vergara at the People's Choice Awards. She was wearing a love bracelet. She looks GREAT! 

http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/vzVT...rds+2010+Red+Carpet/I0Q5DThIAE0/Sofia+Vergara


----------



## Gator bag lady

So I have decided that I want a plain (no diamonds) white colored Love bangle to compliment my plain yellow gold love bangle! I still have a Christmas present coming from DH 

So my question is which one plat/WG?  My SA was telling me the plain WG one is not rhodium plated so it is not as white as the one with diamonds which is rhodium plated.  This also means that the plain WG does not need the rhodium touch up every couple of years.  I plan to wear my YG and new white bracelet together and basically never take them off.  Which one makes more sence to get?  What are the benefits between WG and plat if I am getting one w/o diamonds?  How does non-rhodium plated WG wear compared to plat?  Is plat worth the additional 6k?


----------



## juicyincouture

are these love bracelets plated or actual gold? just inquiring...


----------



## Sammyjoe

Real gold.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I went for WG I did think about the Plat for a few days and thought I would get the WG. I have had mine for a few years and it is fine, it has not changed colour in any way.

If I was being given a choice and it was not coming out of my or DH's pocket for sure I would go for Plat , but it was a gift from my DH and I opted for WG. I have hoping to get a gold with diamonds for Vals Day to like you wear together.


----------



## Phillyfan

I also have plain WG and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## MBeech

Cartier/Aldo Cipullo allowed the Love bracelet design to be used by Charles Revson to market his Ultima parfum, and those bracelets were only plated so some are, but the plated ones were never sold at Cartier stores.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Yes, I think the gold plated ones are found mainly on Ebay and are marked with Aldo or something, I cannot even think of a jeweller I would recommend on Ebay for these Love Bangles so I am talking generally about the boutique, that way, it is 100% real.


----------



## roaringtwenties

Well plat would be stronger and whiter-looking option (similar appearance to rhodium WG, but without the need to plate since its white naturally). Scratches to the WG bangle would actually lose metal whereas they'd just move the metal around on the plat one and could be polished back in place. Id def take that in consideration since you're planning on wearing this alot. Hope that helps!


----------



## VuittonsLover

well plat is much more money... and scratches easily and white gold turns into what they call cartier gray gold.. a grayish color eventually.

so i am not sure which i would prefer.  i think plat.. with scratches.. but its over 1k more then white gold... from what i understand.  i am not sure of the exact color.


----------



## Monica

PLATINUM
- White and edgy 
- More contrast in relation to your YG bracelet

White gold natural
- The natural colour of white gold is sooo subtile and beautiful
- Subtle contrast with your YG bracelet

Both options are great, but...with a 6k difference I would definitely choose for WG (perhaps in combination with a Cartier WG Love ring ). Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I'd go for the white gold!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^me too


----------



## daluu

an additional 6k is a lot. plat scratches quite a bit. wonder if that will drive you batty? i would pick wg.


----------



## bextasy

Wg


----------



## Junkenpo

yeah, but the thing with the platinum is that even though it scratches, it's just the metal moving arouond... you don't lose any platinum, even if/when you take it to get polished.  Gold, on the other hand, you lose when it scratches or gets polished.  i like the weight of platinum.  if i could afford it, i'd go with platinum over wg.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Junkenpo said:


> yeah, but the thing with the platinum is that even though it scratches, it's just the metal moving arouond... you don't lose any platinum, even if/when you take it to get polished.  Gold, on the other hand, you lose when it scratches or gets polished.  i like the weight of platinum.  if i could afford it, i'd go with platinum over wg.



interesting about the Plat just moving around.. Where did you learn that..??  Is Plat much softer then gold?


----------



## thegraceful1

Wg!


----------



## Junkenpo

VuittonsLover said:


> interesting about the Plat just moving around.. Where did you learn that..?? Is Plat much softer then gold?


 

Platinum is actually stronger than gold.  Consider that gold is very soft metal... this is why it is mixed in an alloy when making jewelry: 14k, 18k most often being seen in the US.  14k gold is only 583 parts gold to other parts metal.  18k gold is 750 parts gold or 75% gold.. which is what the 18k love bangles are. 

Most platinum used in jewelry will be stamped PT950 indicating it is 95% pure platinum to 5% other metals in the alloy. 

I don't remember where I learned about platinum originally, but here's an easy explanation. If you look to the left, you'll see more about gold or silver.

http://www.bluenile.com/platinum-jewelry/platinum-education


----------



## cartier_love

WG, buy a Cartier Roadster with the price difference.


----------



## libby91

The Love bracelet with no diamonds, all gold that locks is $3,800.


----------



## ayla

Bump ! I haven't read all of this thread, so forgive me if it is answered earlier. 

I was told by Cartier Toronto that 16 is the smallest size for the Love bangle. Is this true ? It was kind of flopping around on my wrist, and I just felt all my dreams for Cartier Love shatter when I saw how ill fitting it would be. :s


----------



## Phillyfan

I doubt 16 would be the smallest. I wear the 17 but the 16 fit me too. There are many people out there much smaller than me that would take a smaller size.


----------



## ayla

^ That's what I thought too, my wrists are 5 1/4" but I've seen people with much smaller wrists, so it seems weird that Cartier would close the door on that market. 

Can anyone else chime in ?


----------



## cartier_love

I believe 16 is the smallest size. At least, that's the smallest size they have of the bracelets they use to measure your wrist.


----------



## ayla

^ That is really disappointing then ! I've always envisioned a bracelet that was fitted, and the 16 just kind of flops around.


----------



## chessmont

Call your nearest Cartier AD and ask


----------



## Sammyjoe

I am sorry Ayla I just checked and the 16 is the smallest size


----------



## ayla

chessmont said:


> Call your nearest Cartier AD and ask



The Cartier store actually told me this in Toronto, but I just couldn't believe it !  I guess it's true ! 



Sammyjoe said:


> I am sorry Ayla I just checked and the 16 is the smallest size




It's all good I suppose, one very expensive wishlist item off the wishlist.. and I didn't even have to spend a cent ! :shame:


----------



## Monica

ayla said:


> The Cartier store actually told me this in Toronto, but I just couldn't believe it !  I guess it's true !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good I suppose, one very expensive wishlist item off the wishlist.. and I didn't even have to spend a cent ! :shame:



Could you perhaps make it a special order? Perhaps it's possible to either make a smaller version for you a adapt a size 16 into a smaller one?


----------



## chessmont

ayla said:


> The Cartier store actually told me this in Toronto, but I just couldn't believe it !  I guess it's true !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good I suppose, one very expensive wishlist item off the wishlist.. and I didn't even have to spend a cent ! :shame:



-Darn that's too bad!  You could gain weight <running for my life now, LOL>


----------



## cartier_love

I checked the Dallas store too. 16 is the smallest size, sorry. Maybe you could get the cuff and have it bent a little to make it smaller.


----------



## hposnm

ayla -- I know exactly what you mean because I have the same problem! 

I usually size down my bangles and get the jeweller to attach an additional clasp/chain thing where the clasp was in order to get it to have a better fit.


----------



## hposnm

stevenash said:


> I confess that I haven't read all 42 pages of this thread, so I'm sure this question is repetitive, but is it true that the WG is more expensive than the YG and RG?  I was in Cartier two days ago with a friend who was shopping for his girlfriend, and I swear that was what the SA told us.  The YG and RG were the same price and the WG was more.  I want to accumulate a few bracelets, but the RG is probably the top of my list.  I was pleasantly surprised to hear that it was less expensive than the WG...



This is extremely late but here's a follow-up question (in general, not specifically related to the Cartier Love series.) 

Is it true that WG and RG lose more value during a trade-in than YG would? Not that I'm intending to but if any future decision came down to a YG vs WG/RG situation, that could sway my decision.


----------



## ayla

Monica said:


> Could you perhaps make it a special order? Perhaps it's possible to either make a smaller version for you a adapt a size 16 into a smaller one?



That's actually not a bad idea, I guess I'll give it a try the next time I'm in the boutique. I just wish there was one on hand that I could try right away.. :shame: 



chessmont said:


> -Darn that's too bad!  You could gain weight <running for my life now, LOL>



 

I find that wrist sizes stay relatively the same though, despite weight gain/loss ? I lost 14 lbs in 2009, and my fingers shrunk, wrists the same though !  



cartier_love said:


> I checked the Dallas store too. 16 is the smallest size, sorry. Maybe you could get the cuff and have it bent a little to make it smaller.



Thanks for checking for me !  



hposnm said:


> ayla -- I know exactly what you mean because I have the same problem!
> 
> I usually size down my bangles and get the jeweller to attach an additional clasp/chain thing where the clasp was in order to get it to have a better fit.



That's a good idea ! Do you have a love bangle ? Or was the fit something that stopped you from getting it as well ?


----------



## Sammyjoe

For the Love owners that wear 2 love bangles on their wrists are they both the same size? 

I am inching closer to getting my 2nd one and I am not sure where to get it 1 size bigger so it overlaps or just the same size as my first one.


----------



## Phillyfan

Hi Sammyjoe! I have the bangle and the cuff - both size 17. If you remember, my cuff is RG and my bangle is WG. The cuff fits a little more snug even though it is the same number size. But I think you are looking to get a second bangle. Which color do you have and which one are you thinking about purchasing? I forget. BTW - what watch brand do you wear? I'm seriously considering getting that 34 mm air king I've been dreaming about. LOL!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hi Hokaplan  get the air king, you have mentioned it a few times and it is a stunning watch or consider getting something else, if your heart sings for the air king, make your heart happy and buy it . I have rolex daytona, 18ct rolex mid size, patek, J12 and a few other brands. 

With the love bangle, I have the WG, would love to add either the RG or YG. I guess I am going to have to try both sizes on and wave my arm around in the store. Will see if anyone else wears both bangles.


----------



## Phillyfan

It is funny cause I had the black j12 33mm with diamond markers on layaway for about 4 months last Spring. My friends all convinced me to switch the layaway watch to a plain white j12 38mm. So I did and brought it home. I was and still am very happy with it. But I could never get the black one out of my mind. So last August I bought that one too! Now I don't want to do the same thing with the air king. I plan on purchasing it early next week. It is a good thing I'm not into bags, clothing, and shoes or I could not afford my watch obsession. LOL!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I remember when you got both the black and the white J12's! You have a stunning collection of watches! Looking forward to seeing your reveal thread for your air king!!


----------



## Phillyfan

Its funny about my watch obsession. I always take note on others too! My friends are so into clothing and especially shoes. One friend bought over-the knee boots for $575 a few months ago and now they are 75% off. That is what I like about watches too. They never go to clearance rack! If anything, rolex holds a lot of its value.


----------



## AlexandraLeo

Hey Ladies,
I apologize if this has been mentioned earlier in this thread but.. I am obsessing over the YG Cartier love bracelet. I have never purchased anything from Cartier so I am not familiar with their payment options... What Do they offer as far as financing? If any of you frequent Cartier shoppers know if they offer any good payment plans I'd love to hear from you. Thanks!


----------



## Phillyfan

If you open up a Cartier store "red card" , you can do no interest for 12 months. There will still be a low minimum monthly payment but the no interest is nice!


----------



## schadenfreude

^ I thought it was no interest for three months... but I could be wrong.


----------



## Phillyfan

They have no interest for 3, 6, or 12 months depending on cost of the item. At least that is at the King of Prussia, PA store. There is a minimum $ to get different financing plans.


----------



## AlexandraLeo

And you can get a LOW monthly payment?


----------



## Bagaday

I've already posed this question to Hokaplan but would also like to hear your opinion - what do you think of a RG bangle paired with a YG one??  I'd like to get a second LOVE bangle and am struggling.  Funny thing is, the majority of my jewelry is white gold/plat.  I just am not 'feeling' it for the wg bangle right now (nor am I 'feeling' the price!).  Thanks.


----------



## Phillyfan

Hi Bagaday! There is someone here (perhaps it is bblue) that has pictures of the RG and YG together. I will try to find it for you. One is definitely RG and the other is YG. One is a cuff and the other is a bangle. But it'll still give you a good idea!


----------



## Phillyfan

There is a very old thread titled "1 Cartier Love vs 2 Cartier Love". bb10lue has pictures of her 2 - RG and YG side by side in the #10 post. Check it out! I may want a 3rd Love bracelet eventually. I have the RG cuff, WG bangle and I might want a YG bangle either plain or with diamonds!


----------



## Bagaday

Hokaplan said:


> There is a very old thread titled "1 Cartier Love vs 2 Cartier Love". bb10lue has pictures of her 2 - RG and YG side by side in the #10 post. Check it out! I may want a 3rd Love bracelet eventually. I have the RG cuff, WG bangle and I might want a YG bangle either plain or with diamonds!


 

Will definitely check it out - thanks so much for the info.


----------



## Bagaday

^^Hey Hokaplan - Found the thread, thanks!!  I LIKE the two bangles together, I definitely do not feel that it looks like 'too much'.  You??  Are you wearing your cuff and bangle together a lot?  The cuff is the same width as the bangle, right?  I have olive skin tone so the rg & yg gold actually compliments by skin tone better than wg.


----------



## Phillyfan

The cuff and bangle are the same width. I mostly wear the bangle alone or with a charity cord Cartier Love. Presently, my RG cuff is in the safe at my bank. I really should take it out and wear. My skin is olive tone also. I think you will be most happy with the YG. Depending on my work hours next year, if I can budget - perhaps I'll get the YG too. Prices will only continue to increase. Please let us know what you decide!


----------



## Monica

A slightly different opinion from my side... If you plan to wear your bracelets together, it will give more contrast to combine your rose gold with white gold. It's really hard to distinguish rose from yellow gold. 

But I can totally feel what you mean by saying that you are not into white at this moment. I also have mostly white gold jewelry and now I am longing for more warmth...


----------



## Sammyjoe

I agree with Monica, WG is just a nice pop against either RG or YG. 
Your new bangle is stunning by the way Monica.


----------



## Bethc

I have a WG w/1 diamond cuff and I just bought a RG cuff, I love the way they look together!


----------



## darkangel07760

I am plannin gon visiting Cartier when I go to San Francisco this Friday, but I am kinda impatient; if one has a 6 1/2" wrist, what would be a better size for the bracelet? 17 or 18?  Thanks!
Oh and I am prowling on Ebay.  Is it true that all Cartier LOVE bracelets have their own serial number?  Just wondering!


----------



## MBeech

Pieces from the LOVE collection as well as every other Cartier item (leather goods, pens, watches, jewelry) has a unique serial number.


----------



## Monica

Sammyjoe said:


> I agree with Monica, WG is just a nice pop against either RG or YG.
> Your new bangle is stunning by the way Monica.



Thank you Sammy. Actually this thread inspired me. I wanted an alternative that I can easily take off, but that has the same classic and clean feel


----------



## chessmont

darkangel07760 said:


> I am plannin gon visiting Cartier when I go to San Francisco this Friday, but I am kinda impatient; if one has a 6 1/2" wrist, what would be a better size for the bracelet? 17 or 18?  Thanks!
> Oh and I am prowling on Ebay.  Is it true that all Cartier LOVE bracelets have their own serial number?  Just wondering!



Let me know what you find out, as that is my wrist size (right behind the bone)  I suspect it will be whatever size puts it where you want to wear it; I would wear it above my watch...so might measure more for a 7-in wrist.  Anyway it is amny moons away from me getiing one.


----------



## darkangel07760

Chessmont, I will definitely let you know!  I am so anxious to go, I would wish it would hurry up and be Friday already!


----------



## chessmont

darkangel07760 said:


> Chessmont, I will definitely let you know!  I am so anxious to go, I would wish it would hurry up and be Friday already!



-Hey, I just noticed, I don't live too far from you!  Is the boutique in Arden Fair?  I've never been there, but I hear it is nice.  Is there also a neighborhood of stand-alone various boutiques in Sacto?  Is it there?


----------



## darkangel07760

No I am going all the way to San Francisco to the Cartier shop.  I am excited to go tommorow!


----------



## darkangel07760

So here is what I discovered at the San Francisco Cartier shop today:
I am a size 18 if I want the bracelet to spin around my wrist.  I am a size 17 if I want it to be a snugger fit, which is what I prefer.  
I DO NOT like the cuffs.  The very nice SA was letting me try those on ( they use mock ups of the locking originals on a big ring for you to try on) so that I could decide between yellow, rose, or white gold.  They hurt ALOT to take on and off!  I actually had red welts on my wrist for hours afterwards.  Owie.


----------



## chessmont

darkangel07760 said:


> So here is what I discovered at the San Francisco Cartier shop today:
> I am a size 18 if I want the bracelet to spin around my wrist.  I am a size 17 if I want it to be a snugger fit, which is what I prefer.
> I DO NOT like the cuffs.  The very nice SA was letting me try those on ( they use mock ups of the locking originals on a big ring for you to try on) so that I could decide between yellow, rose, or white gold.  They hurt ALOT to take on and off!  I actually had red welts on my wrist for hours afterwards.  Owie.



-Owie oh my!!!  

So...did you order a bracelet,  or just testing for the future?


----------



## darkangel07760

Well, I am honestly trying to find one on Ebay at the moment.  But I have a sneaking suspicion that i am going to be paying full price.  My boyfriend liked the rose gold on me because the white gold looked SO white that it looked too much like sterling silver to him. I cannot find any rose gold ones on Ebay. Yea the cuffs were literally and figuratively a pain to get on and off!  I definitely preferred the locking bracelt over the cuff.
I applied for a Cartier red card, and they gave me a $10,000 credit to start, so I think that I am going to pay off my current credit card bill and then when I go to the East Coast to visit family I will buy it there, since the sales tax is so much lower.  
We'll see!


----------



## darkangel07760

So I have been doing some more searching on the internet for a love bracelet, and it seems kinda fruitless.  As much as I want to save money, I have seen some very good fakes, complete with papers, boxes and such.  
I am going to look into some online jewelry consignment shops, but otherwise, I will probably end up paying full price.


----------



## schadenfreude

^ Yup... you'll scour the internet high and low for a deal, and then one day you'll just snap and buy it at full price. (I did, with the screwdriver pendant necklace!)


----------



## darkangel07760

i think that i might snap lol!


----------



## NY Village Girl

Darkangel, I say buy it from the Cartier boutique for peace of mind. I also think that buying pieces like this from the boutique makes the purchase more of a momentous occassion.

So, I am also in the market for a love bangle, but can't decide between the White Gold and Yellow Gold for the life of me.  (It will be a while before I get one, as I've already made a few significant purchases recently, but I'd like to decide which one I want ahead of time so that I can hint to my husband, perhaps for our 2 yr anniversary this July).

I wear a platinum e-ring/w-band and SS watch, and mostly silver jewelry, which is why I'm tempted to go with the white gold, but I also like the Yellow Gold, since that is the original color.  I have Gold hardware on my Chanel flap, and that doesn't bother me, but I'd like to wear a love bracelet on a daily basis along with my other jewelry.  Anyone else who usually wears silver/platinum have this dilemma?  What would you ladies suggest?


----------



## everything posh

^^ I have the YG love bracelet. My e-ring and wedding band are platinum and my watch is SS. I love how the yellow gold love bracelet stands out against all the platinum pieces! I wear it on my right wrist all on it's own.  I sometimes swap out my platinum 3 stone RHR to the Yellow Gold diamond Etoile band from Tiffany's. It looks great with the love bracelet! I wouldn't worry too much about mixing metals, it will look great!


----------



## Monica

I do not have a love bracelet... yet 
But recently I bought a RG wave bracelet for my right hand, while until recently I was a white gold, platinum & stainless steel girl. I normally wear a stainless steel Cartier TF or Rolex Datejust in combination with my white gold stacking (wedding) rings or my 5,3 carat solitaire ring. On my right hand I wear a white gold ring but I've recently bought thin stacking rings by Morganne Bello. 

Mixing is great!!! I agree with everything posh that it will look great1!


----------



## La Vanguardia

I don't mind mixing metals. I wear a RG Love bangle with WG, YG and platinum jewelry. It just depends what you're comfortable with.


----------



## darkangel07760

NY Village Girl said:


> Darkangel, I say buy it from the Cartier boutique for peace of mind. I also think that buying pieces like this from the boutique makes the purchase more of a momentous occassion.
> 
> So, I am also in the market for a love bangle, but can't decide between the White Gold and Yellow Gold for the life of me. (It will be a while before I get one, as I've already made a few significant purchases recently, but I'd like to decide which one I want ahead of time so that I can hint to my husband, perhaps for our 2 yr anniversary this July).
> 
> I wear a platinum e-ring/w-band and SS watch, and mostly silver jewelry, which is why I'm tempted to go with the white gold, but I also like the Yellow Gold, since that is the original color. I have Gold hardware on my Chanel flap, and that doesn't bother me, but I'd like to wear a love bracelet on a daily basis along with my other jewelry. Anyone else who usually wears silver/platinum have this dilemma? What would you ladies suggest?


 
Thank you for your answer!  If you are going to wear it on the same hand as your e-ring, then I would suggest white gold.  However, I think rose gold goes nicer with white metals.  I think folks with a deeper skin tone look better with yellow gold.


----------



## fashionistaO

I like to mix metals casually .. always have on my right wrist the LOVE in YG.
DH and I purchased this a His/Hers instead of wedding bands, although we did get the LOVE bands later on .. 
I do have my e-ring in Plat. and DH has his too, though our diamond rings were not purchased as a set, but tend to wear that everyday.

That was long ago!
Last year I purchased for DH a LOVE in WG @ JFK/DFS(couldn't resist the 15% off list price) to match his platinum Rolex w/ diamond case lugs and bezel(was also a gift from moi).

When we were waiting for the SA to put the new WG on Dh, my friend whom I haven't seen since summer strolls in and she had on her right wrist a YG, WG, and a RS .. I must say looked magnificent on her wrist.  

Since then, I've been thinking of that combi which is the extension of the tri-color rings by Cartier .. really a matter of preference and if it fits your style^


----------



## darkangel07760

fashionistaO said:


> I like to mix metals casually .. always have on my right wrist the LOVE in YG.
> DH and I purchased this a His/Hers instead of wedding bands, although we did get the LOVE bands later on ..
> I do have my e-ring in Plat. and DH has his too, though our diamond rings were not purchased as a set, but tend to wear that everyday.
> 
> That was long ago!
> Last year I purchased for DH a LOVE in WG @ JFK/DFS(couldn't resist the 15% off list price) to match his platinum Rolex w/ diamond case lugs and bezel(was also a gift from moi).
> 
> When we were waiting for the SA to put the new WG on Dh, my friend whom I haven't seen since summer strolls in and she had on her right wrist a YG, WG, and a RS .. I must say looked magnificent on her wrist.
> 
> Since then, I've been thinking of that combi which is the extension of the tri-color rings by Cartier .. really a matter of preference and if it fits your style^


 
I think it would be SUPER AWESOME if my boyfriend wore a LOVE bracelet too.  Man that would be cool.  Well, we'll see!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I have to say, the whole commitment aspect of the Love bracelet doesn't mean much to me.  I mean, that is what my ER and wedding band are for!


----------



## Bagaday

lanasyogamama said:


> I have to say, the whole commitment aspect of the Love bracelet doesn't mean much to me. I mean, that is what my ER and wedding band are for!


 
Absolutely Agree......I just like the look of the bracelet and it's easy.  It's on and stays on because it's a big pain in the butt to do otherwise.


----------



## darkangel07760

Yes I am going to wear it regardless, but it would be kinda cool to have him wear one too!


----------



## bagladyseattle

I just got YG 18kt love ring.   I got it for my middle finger because I have too many bands for ring  finger.  Does any of you wear love ring on middle finger?

I hope that we willl get love bracelet sometimes in the future.


----------



## NY Village Girl

Thanks everyone for the suggestions.  I guess the only way to make a final decision is to trek up to the Cartier Mansion and start trying them on to see for myself

Fashionista - The combination of the 3 bangles sounds divine (certainly makes the decision process easier!).  Although, I will be happy to have just 1.


----------



## cartier_love

Has anyone gotten the YG, RG, & WG  love bracelet and got a trinity ring? That would be a cool combination.


----------



## Bethc

I'm close, I have WG and RG love cuffs that I wear with a Trinity ring...


----------



## darkangel07760

Would anyone consider buing an inexpensive replica of a love bracelet before buying the real thing?  Just to make sure that you really want it?  I don't know about you, but this is going to be alot of money for me, and I would hate to buy it and then 6 months down the road not like it as much.  Just wondering.


----------



## Monica

Bethc said:


> I'm close, I have WG and RG love cuffs that I wear with a Trinity ring...



Lovely! Have you posted a pic Bethc??


----------



## Bethc

Monica said:


> Lovely! Have you posted a pic Bethc??


 
I'm sure there must be some, but here's a few of my 2 cuffs with the ring...


----------



## Monica

Bethc said:


> I'm sure there must be some, but here's a few of my 2 cuffs with the ring...



Great look Bethc!!!!  The 2 colours of gold match so wonderful together. I really like the combination with your trinity ring, but especially with your gorgeous eternity ring. Thanks for posting your photo again!


----------



## mamaluvsbags

I see mention a few times about promo/coupon codes going around certain times of the year? Does anybody know of any upcoming discounts?  I'm thinking of getting a love ring and a cuff! thx!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Here's a beginner Cartier question! Do you have to have someone buy you the love bangle (not the lock-on one, just the bangle) or can you buy it for yourself? I mean I know of course you CAN - but is it supposed to be bad luck or something? Thanks!


----------



## lannes

surfergirljen said:


> Here's a beginner Cartier question! Do you have to have someone buy you the love bangle (not the lock-on one, just the bangle) or can you buy it for yourself? I mean I know of course you CAN - but is it supposed to be bad luck or something? Thanks!


Nope it won't bring you bad luck. The whole meaning behind the love bangle though, is to be 'locked up' with your loved one... but if that's not something you want to _enforce _then who cares! Just think about it as a marketing scheme. 

I think every girl deserves nice things and hey, if you can afford to treat yourself then why not.


----------



## calisnoopy

here my WG and YG one...i had them both in the same wrist at one point...

btw, just got back from Boston and I set off the TSA alarms both going up and coming back down from Boston...sooo annoying, had to be in this little box...never happened before, maybe they tweaked the new TSA machines again?


----------



## calisnoopy

BTW...for those of you who wear your LOVE bracelets with other bracelets or another LOVE bracelet together or with a watch regularly...have you finally let go of the many scratches it gets?

I wear my WG one with my J12s and other watches etc...and still get sad when i look closely and see all the scratches LOL...not the micro fine ones but the ones that you can kinda feel with your fingernails...

BTW--how often have you guys gotten it polished/buffed at Cartier?

I know you lose some gold each time its done so they dont really recommend it...or I would have by now cos I somehow manage to bang mine into walls, on the desk when I type, etc LOL


----------



## Phillyfan

Besides an occassional polish, how else do you clean or shine your love bracelet?


----------



## Bethc

If you take it to Cartier, they will do it for you free of charge.  Even my WG cuff came back looking almost new!


----------



## Phillyfan

Bethc - Are you talking about polish? Do you leave it with them or do they do it while you wait? I've had my Love bracelet since early October. Is it too soon?


----------



## La Vanguardia

I've accepted the scratches and only had my Love bangle polished once at Cartier, but that was after a few years of wearing the bracelet. I had to leave it at the boutique and got it back after a few days ... might be quicker in the US.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Is the pink gold on the love cuff the same as the rose gold in the trinity ring?  When I see pics of the pink gold, it looks very subtle to me, not at all like what I see on the trinity ring.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## yunwendy

I believe the Cartier boutique will clean them for free, but I believe they charge for polishing.

Please correct me, if I am wrong.


----------



## Bagaday

I have the pink gold bangle and it is incredibly subtle and soft.  At times, hard to tell whether it could be yg or not.  I love it and I wear predominantly wg/plat.


----------



## darkangel07760

So... I took a hard look at my finances and in all honesty, there isn't going to be a Cartier LOVE bracelet in my future anytime soon.  Unless my SO buys me one, but that is a little out of his league too... So, I bought myself the limited edition Cartier/Revson one that came out in 1970, and I am very excited to get it!  I should be receiving it in a week or so.  I feel better about this, because this is definitely within my budget, and it is technically still a Cartier piece.


----------



## sillykitty

calisnoopy said:


> btw, just got back from Boston and I set off the TSA alarms both going up and coming back down from Boston...sooo annoying, had to be in this little box...never happened before, maybe they tweaked the new TSA machines again?


 
I just received a Love bracelet and came on this thread to ask if it sets off airport metal detectors.  I travel very frequently, so this will be a problem.

Anyone else have any experience w their bracelet setting off airport security metal detectors?


----------



## Phillyfan

Yes, my Love bracelet (size 17, white gold) sets off security every time. I have to go to a special area to get wanded. Such a pain. My family gets annoyed having to wait for me so lately I've been leaving the bracelet at home when I travel.


----------



## sillykitty

Hokaplan said:


> Yes, my Love bracelet (size 17, white gold) sets off security every time. I have to go to a special area to get wanded. Such a pain. My family gets annoyed having to wait for me so lately I've been leaving the bracelet at home when I travel.


 
Eek... exactly what I was afraid of!  

I fly this morning... so off it goes!


----------



## Bethc

That's weird, I have two, but they're cuffs and they do not set-off the security?  I'm sure they're made from the same material, maybe it's the screws?


----------



## cartier_love

Does anyone have a Menotte bracelet from the love collection? They aren't available in the US any longer, only in Europe. I like them very much.


----------



## dguerrero3

I'm definately getting the Cartier Love Bracelet in rose gold soon & was wondering - since once it's on  it stays on, does it make your wrist hurt?  I know that going from my rolex to my j12 was an adjustment to my wrist.


----------



## yunwendy

dguerrero3:  Feels a little heavy at first, but you will get use to it.


----------



## dreamdoll

It's interesting, I have the bangles and they haven't set off any security alarms at the airports...


----------



## suzie w

i have 2 and they go off all the time.  so does my watch.  they look and see if the watch is acutally running (on time) as apparently people can put stuff (?) in a watch.  and they just re scan my wrists.

once they asked me to take them off and i said "i cant"  and they were ok with it.  i have had them for 15 years.  (never taken them off since the day i got them .)   ok- the YG for 15 yrs and the WG w diamonds for 10.
  (to be perfectly honest.)


----------



## chessmont

cartier_love said:


> Does anyone have a Menotte bracelet from the love collection? They aren't available in the US any longer, only in Europe. I like them very much.



-oh I love those!!!!


----------



## Phillyfan

What are the choices of yellow golg bangles (not cuffs) and their current U.S. prices? I know there is a plain one and also a diamond one. There used to be a semiprecious stone one as well. Has anyone researched lately? Do they make one with just one stone in it? I have a hard time navigating the Cartier site!


----------



## Monica

Hokaplan said:


> What are the choices of yellow golg bangles (not cuffs) and their current U.S. prices? I know there is a plain one and also a diamond one. There used to be a semiprecious stone one as well. Has anyone researched lately? Do they make one with just one stone in it? I have a hard time navigating the Cartier site!



According to Sammy's first post there should be:
plain gold
semiprecious
all diamonds
4 diamonds

In her post are the prices of March 2009. Perhaps you could call your store to ask whether these prices are still valid? But perhaps one of the tpf ladies did indeed research all options and prices lately. Are you planning buying a new bracelet Hokaplan? Exciting!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Monica 

The Cartier prices have increased since last year, as Monica suggested it really is best to call your store for the current prices.


----------



## Phillyfan

Monica - I just daydream a lot - LOL! My last 2 purchases were my rolex air king and my monogram pendant. I haven't even picked up the pendant yet. It is still being made at the jeweler. Just thinking about the future....... I thouroughly enjoy my plain WG bangle though!


----------



## darkangel07760

Just wanted to let you folks know that I posted pictures of my Carter/Revson LOVE bracelet in the Cartier thread in the Jewelry Reference!


----------



## sillykitty

Update on my airport metal detector question.  Last week I took off my bracelet to avoid the potential hassle of being wanded.  This week I decided to try leaving it on.  I was super cautious and removed as much other metal as possible (earrings, ring, glasses, etc) and went through wo a hitch.  On the plane the woman next to me happened to be wearing a Love bracelet.  She was wearing rings, earrings, necklaces etc. as well.  I asked her if she ever had a problem w security metal detectors, she looked at me like I was crazy and said no.  So at the end I'm probably being overly cautious by removing all other metal, but I'll probably continue to do so, because my pet peeve is people holding up security lines!


----------



## Phillyfan

You're so lucky! Which Love do you have again? My plain WG bangle sets alarm off every time. It is a size 17 and I wear no other metal. It has happened in Philadelphia, West Palm Beach, Orlando, and Columbus.


----------



## sillykitty

How odd, mine is size 18 plain WG.  I went through security at LAX & O'Hare.


----------



## bagladyseattle

I recently bought YG Love from my sister friend, now I unsure if it's authentic Cartier.  It does not have size number on there, just have "Cartier 18K".


----------



## darkangel07760

bagladyseattle said:


> I recently bought YG Love from my sister friend, now I unsure if it's authentic Cartier. It does not have size number on there, just have "Cartier 18K".


 Definitely post it in the authentication thread with a bunch of good pics!  They can definitley help you in there!


----------



## Monica

Question!!!
If you wear your Loooove bracelet together with your watch... Do you wear it 'up' (above your watch) or down (on your wrist). 

If (when) I buy a Love bracelet I think I would wear my watch 'higher' up my arm then the bracelet. What do you think? Or how do you wear it? It would be great to see some pics.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think if I wore a watch, I would wear the bracelet above the watch.  My bracelet seems to spend most of it's time in it's tightest spot.  If I tried to wear it below my watch, closer to my hand, I think it would make for more watch / bracelet collision.

When are you thinking of getting it Monica?  What color?  Tell us your PLANS!


----------



## calisnoopy

^^yesss i wear my bracelet above my watch


----------



## cartier_love

Monica said:


> Question!!!
> If you wear your Loooove bracelet together with your watch... Do you wear it 'up' (above your watch) or down (on your wrist).
> 
> If (when) I buy a Love bracelet I think I would wear my watch 'higher' up my arm then the bracelet. What do you think? Or how do you wear it? It would be great to see some pics.


 

Definitely above the watch. Below the watch and bracelet would always be hitting each other.


----------



## cartier_love

Does anyone know if all the size bracelets have the same amount of gold in them? It seems like the size 16 would have the least amount of gold, size 21 would have a lot more gold. That doesn't seem right to charge the same for less gold.


----------



## Monica

Thanxxx Lana, Calisnoopy and Cartierlove!! Mmm.. Your answers make me think. I didn't think about that. I have 2 watches and I wear both of them loose. There would be enormous collisions in my case .

I don't have short term plans as I first have to recover fro
 buying my RG wave bracelet. But... I cannot imagine not buying it one fine day!

My watches (Rolex datejust and Cartier Tank Francaise) are both stainless steel. I used to be a WG girl but recently I bought the RG bracelet and some delicate YG rings with colorstones. What would be prettier: WG or RG? As it is for everyday wear I am tending towards WG, although I like the design better in RG or YG. But in combination with the Steel WG will be very nice I think


----------



## lanasyogamama

Rebecca Gayheart is wearing a Love bracelet in an Us Magazine I was looking at the other day.  I couldn't tell what color it is because the photo is black and white.


----------



## Bagaday

Currently I wear my love bangle, charity bracelet and watch all on left wrist.  Always keep the bracelets above the watch.  When I tire of that, I'll switch bracelets to the right wrist.


----------



## Bagaday

Monica said:


> Thanxxx Lana, Calisnoopy and Cartierlove!! Mmm.. Your answers make me think. I didn't think about that. I have 2 watches and I wear both of them loose. There would be enormous collisions in my case .
> 
> I don't have short term plans as I first have to recover fro
> buying my RG wave bracelet. But... I cannot imagine not buying it one fine day!
> 
> My watches (Rolex datejust and Cartier Tank Francaise) are both stainless steel. I used to be a WG girl but recently I bought the RG bracelet and some delicate YG rings with colorstones. What would be prettier: WG or RG? As it is for everyday wear I am tending towards WG, although I like the design better in RG or YG. But in combination with the Steel WG will be very nice I think


 

I wear mostly WG but with a touch of a few YG pieces and then went and bought the RG bangle.  I love it!  Cartier's RG is sooooo subtle and smooth - it will go wonderfully with your WG palate.


----------



## Phillyfan

Bagaday - Does your charity bracelet ever scratch your love bangle?


----------



## Monica

Bagaday said:


> I wear mostly WG but with a touch of a few YG pieces and then went and bought the RG bangle.  I love it!  Cartier's RG is sooooo subtle and smooth - it will go wonderfully with your WG palate.



I've posted a pic in the yummy thread! I tried the WG version at Cartier. I like it a lot in combination with the steel watch and my WG ring. And since I already have a RG bracelet now..


----------



## Bagaday

Hokaplan said:


> Bagaday - Does your charity bracelet ever scratch your love bangle?


 
No, I don't notice any additional scratching - outside the everyday wear n' tear on the Love bangle - from the Charity bracelet.


----------



## Phillyfan

Thanks!


----------



## sweetie_sg

Ok i have cartier love bracelet in yellow gold and i am thinking of getting another one in white gold. hmmmm.... i wanted to wear it together on my right wrist..

what do you guys think? opinion and pictures will be greatly appreciated

Thank You


----------



## sweetie_sg




----------



## sammie_sue

I wear the Love bracelets in YG and WG together on my left wrist. I like the way they look. Go for it!!


----------



## cartier_love

It would look great! I love the YG and WG together. Yours looks pretty snug, what size?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think it would look great, but if *I* had the $ to spend, I'd probably get a diamond eternity bangle to compliment it instead.


----------



## sweetie_sg

sammie_sue said:


> I wear the Love bracelets in YG and WG together on my left wrist. I like the way they look. Go for it!!


 do you mind post your picture? thanks


----------



## sweetie_sg

cartier_love said:


> It would look great! I love the YG and WG together. Yours looks pretty snug, what size?


its pretty comfortable on size 16.. im thinking of getting the WG with one size bigger.. what do you think?


----------



## sweetie_sg

lanasyogamama said:


> I think it would look great, but if *I* had the $ to spend, I'd probably get a diamond eternity bangle to compliment it instead.


Hmmm.... good idea.. hee hee...


----------



## sammie_sue

sweetie_sg said:


> do you mind post your picture? thanks




I would love to, but my camera has been acting weird lately and I think my DH sent it to it's grave. As soon as I get another one, pics will be posted.


----------



## Koga

sweetie_sg said:


> its pretty comfortable on size 16.. im thinking of getting the WG with one size bigger.. what do you think?


My SA adviced me to get the same size as the bigger bangle might cause scratches and move too much. I have a YG and white gold bangle in size 16.


----------



## sweetie_sg

Koga said:


> My SA adviced me to get the same size as the bigger bangle might cause scratches and move too much. I have a YG and white gold bangle in size 16.


can you be kind enough to post a picture for me to see? Thanks


----------



## sweetie_sg

sammie_sue said:


> I would love to, but my camera has been acting weird lately and I think my DH sent it to it's grave. As soon as I get another one, pics will be posted.


i will be waiting for your photo... thanks


----------



## tillie46

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/cartier-love-bracelet-is-it-worth-the-591284.html

*I thought maybe these links would help you...*

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/cartier-love-collection-discussion-431759.html


----------



## VuittonsLover

i wear yellow and rg on my right wrist.

only thing i dont like.. they always seem to go together.. and look more like one thick bracelet.


----------



## Monica

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=695477&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1235993953

This is the third post from the Love discussion thread (hope the owner doesn't mind me reposting it).


----------



## nebolisa

Oooh i like the eternity bracelet idea!

sweetie_sg - what is your actual wrist size? I'm still undecided what size to buy. Appreciate your help!

Tanya


----------



## lanasyogamama

nebolisa  - you didn't ask me, but my wrist is exactly 6" and I bought a 17.  However we had someone on here recently that had a 6" wrist and the 17 didn't fit her.


----------



## nebolisa

interesting! Thanks so much lanasyogamama!


----------



## sweetie_sg

tillie46 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/cartier-love-bracelet-is-it-worth-the-591284.html
> 
> *I thought maybe these links would help you...*
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/cartier-love-collection-discussion-431759.html


*tillie46.. *you are an angel.. thanks


----------



## sweetie_sg

VuittonsLover said:


> i wear yellow and rg on my right wrist.
> 
> only thing i dont like.. they always seem to go together.. and look more like one thick bracelet.


 
Do you have any pictures that i can take a look at? thanks 



> Monicahttp://forum.purseblog.com/attachmen...1&d=1235993953
> 
> This is the third post from the Love discussion thread (hope the owner doesn't mind me reposting it).


 
thanks fot the info *Monica*


----------



## sweetie_sg

nebolisa said:


> Oooh i like the eternity bracelet idea!
> 
> sweetie_sg - what is your actual wrist size? I'm still undecided what size to buy. Appreciate your help!
> 
> Tanya


6" my YG is size 16 which is very comfortable on my wrist


----------



## sweetie_sg

lanasyogamama said:


> nebolisa - you didn't ask me, but my wrist is exactly 6" and I bought a 17. However we had someone on here recently that had a 6" wrist and the 17 didn't fit her.


i am size 6" and my YG is size 16" im thinking of getting the WG with one size bigger.. I need to try it in the boutique. do you  think they allowed me to take a picture and i will post again for the comparison... please share your thoughts with me.. Thanks


----------



## sweetie_sg




----------



## Bethc

I know I posted these pics somewhere here in response to another question, but I couldn't find them... 

I have a RG cuff and a WG cuff, the WG is 1 size bigger than the RG (I've lost weight, since buying it), I do wear them together and the WG one moves back and forth over the RG one, though I'm not sure if it's because they're cuffs or just because they're not the same size.

Anyway, here are the pics...


----------



## tillie46

*Bethc's pictures....*


----------



## tillie46

*Also Bethc's...*


----------



## tillie46

*sweetie......maybe the larger pictures can help you make a decision*


----------



## Monica

sweetie_sg said:


> i am size 6" and my YG is size 16" im thinking of getting the WG with one size bigger.. I need to try it in the boutique. do you  think they allowed me to take a picture and i will post again for the comparison... please share your thoughts with me.. Thanks



I am sure they will allow you to come back and try other sizes and colours! This is an important purchase.


----------



## themgdinosaur

I wanted to get a love bracelet for the longest time. Finally, I got in touch with a Japanese seller, cetaepsilon, and I can't recommend him enough to those who are in the market for a love bracelet. At first, I was wary because of a previous comment made about him by a PFer, who thought that his auctions were for fake bracelets. However, after asking for the advice of 2 PFers (one based in Japan, Minda, and one purchased from the bay before, onegirlcreative), I felt a little bit better.  

I saw his auctions on evilBay and asked him if he can get me a RG bracelet in size 16. He has one in stock, and we worked out payment. I honestly shared with him about my reservations. He insisted on me paying with Paypal for protecion, and he reassured me that I could get the bracelet authenticated at Cartier if need be. Two days after I completed payment, the bracelet arrived at my office. TWO DAYS!!  

So now I am happy. The bracelet is brand new, with no scratches at all, and the certificate was dated 2009. I paid US$2850 for it, shipping included, while in Singapore, the same bracelet cost US$5050. That's a total saving of $2200. WOW!!

Pictures:


----------



## sweetie_sg

> I know I posted these pics somewhere here in response to another question, but I couldn't find them...
> 
> I have a RG cuff and a WG cuff, the WG is 1 size bigger than the RG (I've lost weight, since buying it), I do wear them together and the WG one moves back and forth over the RG one, though I'm not sure if it's because they're cuffs or just because they're not the same size.
> 
> Anyway, here are the pics...


Thank You *Bethc.. *Your Picture really helps



> sweetie......maybe the larger pictures can help you make a decision


*tillie46 * thank you for enlarging the pictures


----------



## sweetie_sg

Monica said:


> I am sure they will allow you to come back and try other sizes and colours! This is an important purchase.


/\ When I have the time to go to the boutique, I will take the pictures for those on my wrist for size 16 and 17.. please tell me your thoughts


----------



## themgdinosaur

More pictures:


----------



## Phillyfan

Please don't get upset with me. I honestly hope your bracelet is authentic. But in your pictures, esp. one with the shoes, the bracelet looks a little bigger (wider) than mine. I really hope I'm wrong and it is just the way it photographs.


----------



## themgdinosaur

Oh, I'm not upset at all, dear Hokaplan. Thank you for noticing. My left wrist is especially scrawny (circumference is 14 cm (5.5 inches)). The bracelet is size 16. It looks a little wide because my forearm is skinny. I have gone to the boutique to authenticate it 

The width of the bracelet is exactly 6mm...

The bracelet is too big for me, but 16 is the smallest "ready stock". I could have asked Cartier to make a 15 but at the additional cost of 30%.


----------



## daluu

themgdinosaur said:


> Oh, I'm not upset at all, dear Hokaplan. Thank you for noticing. My left wrist is especially scrawny (circumference is 14 cm (5.5 inches)). The bracelet is size 16. It looks a little wide because my forearm is skinny. I have gone to the boutique to authenticate it



what an awesome deal! a rg love bracelet is 3950 and once you add tax to that, it's well over 4k. awesome.


----------



## themgdinosaur

daluu said:


> what an awesome deal! a rg love bracelet is 3950 and once you add tax to that, it's well over 4k. awesome.


 

That's right... the current retail price in Singapore is SGD 7000 (USD 5050). I saved so much on it.


----------



## NY Village Girl

Congrats, MG Dinosaur, looks great on you! Fantastic pics, too.  

Btw, I know this is off topic, but I love your shoes in the above pics.  Just curious if those are CL's, and if so, what style they were, if you don't mind sharing the info.


----------



## Jayne1

sweetie_sg said:


> Ok i have cartier love bracelet in yellow gold and i am thinking of getting another one in white gold. hmmmm.... i wanted to wear it together on my right wrist..
> 
> what do you guys think? opinion and pictures will be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thank You


I have the yellow and white gold bracelets and wear them together on my right wrist.


----------



## themgdinosaur

NY Village Girl said:


> Congrats, MG Dinosaur, looks great on you! Fantastic pics, too.
> 
> Btw, I know this is off topic, but I love your shoes in the above pics. Just curious if those are CL's, and if so, what style they were, if you don't mind sharing the info.


 
Thank you NY Village Girl...

They are CL Decolletes in Black Jazz


----------



## Monica

Congrats Dinodaur!!! You bracelet looks so gorgeous on you. I love your pictures. Will you  also post action pics in color?


----------



## Jayne1

Bethc said:


> I know I posted these pics somewhere here in response to another question, but I couldn't find them...
> 
> I have a RG cuff and a WG cuff, the WG is 1 size bigger than the RG (I've lost weight, since buying it), I do wear them together and the WG one moves back and forth over the RG one, though I'm not sure if it's because they're cuffs or just because they're not the same size.
> 
> Anyway, here are the pics...


I like the idea of one being bigger than the other - but my SA talked me into getting both that are the same size.

I was noticing the other day how scratched and dull mine are getting. Oh well, it's an aged patina I guess.


----------



## themgdinosaur

Monica said:


> Congrats Dinodaur!!! You bracelet looks so gorgeous on you. I love your pictures. Will you also post action pics in color?


 

For you, Monica  you are my inspiration with your RG bracelet


----------



## Jayne1

Hokaplan said:


> Yes, my Love bracelet (size 17, white gold) sets off security every time. I have to go to a special area to get wanded. Such a pain. My family gets annoyed having to wait for me so lately I've been leaving the bracelet at home when I travel.


Do you remove yours yourself or do you go to the boutique and have them do it?


----------



## Jayne1

themgdinosaur said:


> For you, Monica  you are my inspiration with your RG bracelet


Stunning - and so shiny and new. It's not going to stay like that. They get really scratched over the years, I'm trying not to care.


----------



## themgdinosaur

Jayne1 said:


> Stunning - and so shiny and new. It's not going to stay like that. They get really scratched over the years, I'm trying not to care.


 
Thank you Jayne. I saw the first hairline scratch today... but I am trying not to care too...


----------



## Monica

themgdinosaur said:


> For you, Monica  you are my inspiration with your RG bracelet



I looove all your pics. Your bracelet is so beautiful. I have now decided to buy the WG cuff. Today I heard that I will receive a small bonus as I am switching jobs within the same company!!!! It will cover half of the expenses for the WG cuff, so.....

Enjoy your beautiful bracelet. It looks so bright and shiny!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Monica, I'm so excited for you, when are you headed to the store?


----------



## Winston

Hokaplan said:


> Please don't get upset with me. I honestly hope your bracelet is authentic. But in your pictures, esp. one with the shoes, the bracelet looks a little bigger (wider) than mine. I really hope I'm wrong and it is just the way it photographs.



I have to say that the close up pictures have significant variations to mine which was purchased at the boutique two months ago.  The "screws" appear larger and not as crisp in stamping.


----------



## Phillyfan

I have received a couple PMs of people doubting that mgdinosaur's bracelet is real. But didn't she post recently that it was authenticated? I still have my doubts - sorry to say. It just does not look like mine which was purchased at the boutique.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats *Monica*! I am looking forward to seeing your cuff also major congrats on the new internal job!!

I have looked at my WG bangle and there are slight differences, it could be due to manufacturing processes being different, mine is about 2 years old plus. mgdinosaur, you could always get Cartier to put it into writing that your bangle is fine. Congrats on your bangle.


----------



## Winston

Manufacturing processes do not vary that much.  Believe me, mgdinosaur, I would love you to prove me wrong, but with so much invested in this piece, I am sure you would want to know if this bracelet is authentic Cartier.

Similar to the principles used to authenticate a bag, there are enough variations that give me pause.  And I am not even an authenticator.  I do however, own two love bangles, (15) years apart, with virtually no differences between the two.


----------



## Monica

Thank you Lana and Sammy!! I think I will visit Cartier again next month or so. Perhaps I will put a downpayment this month already.

Has the Love bracelet stayed exactly the same over the years? This could explain some differences. Dino has visited the store to authenticate so I guess it's definitely genuine.


----------



## Phillyfan

The screw on Dino's looks very different from mine. Hers looks more raised. Perhaps she can post a close-up of the screw and we can all judge. 99% of bracelets photogrphed on TPF threads look just like mine but Dino's looks very different.


----------



## Jayne1

Winston said:


> Manufacturing processes do not vary that much.  Believe me, mgdinosaur, I would love you to prove me wrong, but with so much invested in this piece, I am sure you would want to know if this bracelet is authentic Cartier.
> 
> Similar to the principles used to authenticate a bag, there are enough variations that give me pause.  And I am not even an authenticator. * I do however, own two love bangles, (15) years apart, with virtually no differences between the two.*


I also have two love bangles, but they are always on my wrist.  The SA put them on in the store - she said she knows how to screw it on 'just so'....  and they have been on for years. How do you know what is going on inside the bracelet?

By the way, are  yours as scratched as mine?  I was looking at mine through a loupe and couldn't believe the dings and scratches.


----------



## Phillyfan

I just looked under my bracelet and 2 things very different from mine 

1) the 750 is much much further away from the screw underneath on mine
2) my underneath part of screw is much flatter


----------



## Jayne1

Hokaplan said:


> I just looked under my bracelet and 2 things very different from mine
> 
> 1) the 750 is much much further away from the screw underneath on mine
> 2) *my underneath part of screw is much flatter*


I agree that hers is a little different. 

With some difficulty, I can push my bracelets, both white and YG, away from my wrist and using a magnifying glass can see the inside/underneath screws to be more 'plain.'  The screws themselves stick up, but the actual screw does not have the round indent within it. If that makes sense.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Jayne1 said:


> I agree that hers is a little different.
> 
> With some difficulty, *I can push my bracelets, both white and YG, away from my wrist and using a magnifying glass can see the inside/underneath screws to be more 'plain.' The screws themselves stick up,* but the actual screw does not have the round indent within it. If that makes sense.


 
Mine are also more plain like yours ( I got mine from the cartier store directly). I think she paid with paypal and can get her money back.


----------



## themgdinosaur

Winston said:


> I have to say that the close up pictures have significant variations to mine which was purchased at the boutique two months ago.  The "screws" appear larger and not as crisp in stamping.



Could it be that the boutique made a mistake in authenticating?


----------



## themgdinosaur

Hokaplan said:


> I have received a couple PMs of people doubting that mgdinosaur's bracelet is real. But didn't she post recently that it was authenticated? I still have my doubts - sorry to say. It just does not look like mine which was purchased at the boutique.



What about the inner stamps, Hoka? Thank you for your comments, btw


----------



## themgdinosaur

Jayne1 said:


> I agree that hers is a little different.
> 
> With some difficulty, I can push my bracelets, both white and YG, away from my wrist and using a magnifying glass can see the inside/underneath screws to be more 'plain.'  The screws themselves stick up, but the actual screw does not have the round indent within it. If that makes sense.



Thank you, Jayne. I will try posting a picture of the screws soon...


----------



## Bethc

edited, I was looking at pics in the reference page... onegirlcreative posted a pic of the inside of hers...

http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-...e-post-your-cartier-pieces-here-232745-4.html


----------



## themgdinosaur

Sammyjoe said:


> Mine are also more plain like yours ( I got mine from the cartier store directly). I think she paid with paypal and can get her money back.



Yup, I paid with Paypal and can get my money back 

Let me try posting more pictures, and you girls help me with it, ok?

This is what I love about TPF


----------



## themgdinosaur

Bethc said:


> ^^ I have 2 cuffs, which are admittedly no bracelets, however, but I took them off and looked at them...  the circle C and the 750 are on the opposite sides of the Cartier from yours...  I cannot imagine Cariter doing it one way for the bracelets and the other from the cuffs... just my two cents...



The bracelet has two 750s stamped on both pieces, if that makes sense. One before "Cartier" on one piece, and one at the inner side of the other piece.


----------



## YanaMei

Hokaplan said:


> I just looked under my bracelet and 2 things very different from mine
> 
> 1) the 750 is much much further away from the screw underneath on mine
> 2) my underneath part of screw is much flatter



Regarding the screws -- there actually was a screw redesign.  I'm not sure when, but when I bought my bracelet in early 2008 -- at the boutique -- my sales associate brought out one bracelet, unscrewed it and pulled apart the halves, made a little "tsk" noise, and told me the alignment on that bracelet was a little off.  He brought out another one, and told me that he wanted me to have one with the redesigned screws, because it was easier to put on.  Basically, the well in which the screw sits was tapered so that the loose screw seats more easily, without having to hold it to be aligned completely straight while screwing it in.  I really don't know how to explain it, but he had both bracelets opened in front of me and I could clearly see the difference in the tab, the slot, and even the screw itself.  

And it is easier to put on -- I can drop the screw in and tighten it with one hand.  And I do mean drop -- just plunk it in, don't need nudge it around to make sure it's straight, and it straightens as it rotates in.  Which isn't possible on the older version, it would seem.  Quite a neat trick of functional design.  I don't know how long it would take for the various boutiques to clear out the older version, but Cartier San Francisco at least has both in their stock so it's feasible that some of you who purchased yours recently have the older version.  

mgdinosaur -- my bracelet looks exactly like yours.  Including the inside of the screws and the location of the stamps.  Mine is a 16 on a 5 5/8 wrist and yours a 16 on a 5 1/2 wrist, so we'd be about the same proportionately.  

Anyway, if you've got the authentication, then you're set!  Enjoy your bracelet!


----------



## Bethc

^^ that's why I was saying that it was just my 2 cents... but look at the pic from onegirlcreative... they look like they're in the same order as hers...

http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-...e-post-your-cartier-pieces-here-232745-4.html


----------



## Bethc

Also, look at the pics from the Cartier site...I think the screw looks the same as yours too...

http://www.cartier.us/#/media/images/show-me/product-visuals/b6016216_1-png?view=1


----------



## themgdinosaur

YanaMei said:


> Regarding the screws -- there actually was a screw redesign.  I'm not sure when, but when I bought my bracelet in early 2008 -- at the boutique -- my sales associate brought out one bracelet, unscrewed it and pulled apart the halves, made a little "tsk" noise, and told me the alignment on that bracelet was a little off.  He brought out another one, and told me that he wanted me to have one with the redesigned screws, because it was easier to put on.  Basically, the well in which the screw sits was tapered so that the loose screw seats more easily, without having to hold it to be aligned completely straight while screwing it in.  I really don't know how to explain it, but he had both bracelets opened in front of me and I could clearly see the difference in the tab, the slot, and even the screw itself.
> 
> And it is easier to put on -- I can drop the screw in and tighten it with one hand.  And I do mean drop -- just plunk it in, don't need nudge it around to make sure it's straight, and it straightens as it rotates in.  Which isn't possible on the older version, it would seem.  Quite a neat trick of functional design.  I don't know how long it would take for the various boutiques to clear out the older version, but Cartier San Francisco at least has both in their stock so it's feasible that some of you who purchased yours recently have the older version.
> 
> mgdinosaur -- my bracelet looks exactly like yours.  Including the inside of the screws and the location of the stamps.  Mine is a 16 on a 5 5/8 wrist and yours a 16 on a 5 1/2 wrist, so we'd be about the same proportionately.
> 
> Anyway, if you've got the authentication, then you're set!  Enjoy your bracelet!




Thank you for your kind comment, YanaMei  It sounds like our bracelets are similar. The purchase date is 28 January 2009 for mine. 

The screws are easy to put on, and I could do it with my right hand, without needing my SO to do it. The screws just stand straight in the holes, and I could tighten it with my finger a little before getting the screw to complete the job. 

Anyway, I have taken more pictures of the screws. Will post them shortly.


----------



## themgdinosaur

Bethc said:


> Also, look at the pics from the Cartier site...I think the screw looks the same as yours too...
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/#/media/images/show-me/product-visuals/b6016216_1-png?view=1



Thank you Bethc.

When I went to the B for verbal authentication, I did notice that other bracelets had e_xactly the same order of inner stamps_ as mine. However, I did not notice the other side of the bracelet, whether the 750 is close to the screw or not.

I love your VCA collection, btw...


----------



## YanaMei

themgdinosaur said:


> The screws are easy to put on, and I could do it with my right hand, without needing my SO to do it. The screws just stand straight in the holes, and I could tighten it with my finger a little before getting the screw to complete the job.



Exactly.  But I like to have my husband put it on for me just for the fun of it.


----------



## themgdinosaur

YanaMei said:


> Exactly.  But I like to have my husband put it on for me just for the fun of it.



I suppose he is a patient man


----------



## themgdinosaur

Okay, I can't upload the close-ups today, but here are some more pictures. Thank you so much for the comments. I think I will go to Cartier for authentication in writing. Can they do such a thing?


----------



## themgdinosaur

Monica said:


> I looove all your pics. Your bracelet is so beautiful. I have now decided to buy the WG cuff. Today I heard that I will receive a small bonus as I am switching jobs within the same company!!!! It will cover half of the expenses for the WG cuff, so.....
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful bracelet. It looks so bright and shiny!!!





I am so excited for you, Monica 

Thank you for your kind comment...

Yes, I got the bracelet verbally authenticated at the Boutique. I will see if I can get a written authentication.


----------



## Jayne1

YanaMei said:


> Regarding the screws -- there actually was a screw redesign.  I'm not sure when, but when I bought my bracelet in early 2008 -- at the boutique -- my sales associate brought out one bracelet, unscrewed it and pulled apart the halves, made a little "tsk" noise, and told me the alignment on that bracelet was a little off.  He brought out another one, and told me that he wanted me to have one with the redesigned screws, because it was easier to put on.  Basically, the well in which the screw sits was tapered so that the loose screw seats more easily, without having to hold it to be aligned completely straight while screwing it in.  I really don't know how to explain it, but he had both bracelets opened in front of me and I could clearly see the difference in the tab, the slot, and even the screw itself.
> 
> And it is easier to put on -- I can drop the screw in and tighten it with one hand.  And I do mean drop -- just plunk it in, don't need nudge it around to make sure it's straight, and it straightens as it rotates in.  Which isn't possible on the older version, it would seem.  Quite a neat trick of functional design.  I don't know how long it would take for the various boutiques to clear out the older version, but Cartier San Francisco at least has both in their stock so it's feasible that some of you who purchased yours recently have the older version.
> 
> mgdinosaur -- my bracelet looks exactly like yours.  Including the inside of the screws and the location of the stamps.  Mine is a 16 on a 5 5/8 wrist and yours a 16 on a 5 1/2 wrist, so we'd be about the same proportionately.
> 
> Anyway, if you've got the authentication, then you're set!  Enjoy your bracelet!


Darn - now I wish I had two new ones with the better screws!!


----------



## Jayne1

themgdinosaur said:


> Okay, I can't upload the close-ups today, but here are some more pictures. Thank you so much for the comments. I think I will go to Cartier for authentication in writing. Can they do such a thing?


It really is stunning on your wrist!  Sounds like you have a newer (probably better) version.


----------



## MBeech

hey I have a quick question for anyone who has the cuff version of the love bracelet...when you put it on does it at all leave red marks on your skin? When i put it on to my wrist it digs into my skin and leaves red marks, Im just wondering if this is normal.


----------



## Winston

Jayne1 said:


> I also have two love bangles, but they are always on my wrist.  The SA put them on in the store - she said she knows how to screw it on 'just so'....  and they have been on for years. How do you know what is going on inside the bracelet?
> 
> By the way, are  yours as scratched as mine?  I was looking at mine through a loupe and couldn't believe the dings and scratches.



Yes, scratched and loved.  It's part of the process.


----------



## Winston

themgdinosaur said:


> I am so excited for you, Monica
> 
> Thank you for your kind comment...
> 
> Yes, I got the bracelet verbally authenticated at the Boutique. I will see if I can get a written authentication.



You don"t need a written authorization if they can look up the "registration" code that should be on the inside.  Cartier began this process because of questions about "slight" variations.  Similar to the craft stamp on an Hermes Bag, it identifies where it came from.  My "2010" is a RG from the Madison Ave boutique.


----------



## themgdinosaur

Winston said:


> You don"t need a written authorization if they can look up the "registration" code that should be on the inside.  Cartier began this process because of questions about "slight" variations.  Similar to the craft stamp on an Hermes Bag, it identifies where it came from.  My "2010" is a RG from the Madison Ave boutique.



Oooh, I see. So I'll just take the bracelet back and ask them to find out where the bracelet came from based on the registration code? Thank you!


----------



## Phillyfan

themgdinosaur - Good luck and keep us posted. We all hope it is real. Do yoy have any doubts or are you pretty certain it is legit?


----------



## themgdinosaur

Hokaplan said:


> themgdinosaur - Good luck and keep us posted. We all hope it is real. Do yoy have any doubts or are you pretty certain it is legit?



As of two days ago after I got them authenticated verbally at Cartier, I was pretty certain it is legit. If not, I wouldn't post it here, right? But honestly, many PFers comparisons with your own store-bought bangles made me doubt its authenticity a little. I mean, even Cartier staff can make mistakes, right? *YanaMei*'s comment on the exact similarity with her bangle made me feel much better, though. I suppose the differences are slight variations depending on the manufacturing date. Probably if *lanasyogamama* or *Monica* can post their new bangles, we can do a comparison. I have not tried Winston's suggestion of asking them to look up the registry. I think I will do that in the next 24 hours. I will keep you posted. Thank you so much for the comments


----------



## darkangel07760

MBeech said:


> hey I have a quick question for anyone who has the cuff version of the love bracelet...when you put it on does it at all leave red marks on your skin? When i put it on to my wrist it digs into my skin and leaves red marks, Im just wondering if this is normal.


 
Yep!  A few months ago I was at Cartier trying on the LOVE cuff to see which color gold I want (I am going with white).  And yes, they do scratch the heck out of your wrist!  That is why I am going to get the locking bracelet.


----------



## onegirlcreative

themgdinosaur said:


> I wanted to get a love bracelet for the longest time. Finally, I got in touch with a Japanese seller, cetaepsilon, and I can't recommend him enough to those who are in the market for a love bracelet. At first, I was wary because of a previous comment made about him by a PFer, who thought that his auctions were for fake bracelets. However, after asking for the advice of 2 PFers (one based in Japan, Minda, and one purchased from the bay before, onegirlcreative), I felt a little bit better.
> 
> I saw his auctions on evilBay and asked him if he can get me a RG bracelet in size 16. He has one in stock, and we worked out payment. I honestly shared with him about my reservations. He insisted on me paying with Paypal for protecion, and he reassured me that I could get the bracelet authenticated at Cartier if need be. Two days after I completed payment, the bracelet arrived at my office. TWO DAYS!!
> 
> So now I am happy. The bracelet is brand new, with no scratches at all, and the certificate was dated 2009. I paid US$2850 for it, shipping included, while in Singapore, the same bracelet cost US$5050. That's a total saving of $2200. WOW!!



congratulations, dinosaur!!! i am so happy that you found an honest seller on ebay. not to mention, i'm so glad that i was able to help. i love my bracelet and consider myself very lucky that i, too, found a reputable ebay seller to save me over $2,000 from buying it brand new from cartier directly.

it's gorgeous!! enjoy.


----------



## onegirlcreative

Bethc said:


> edited, I was looking at pics in the reference page... onegirlcreative posted a pic of the inside of hers...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-...e-post-your-cartier-pieces-here-232745-4.html



i'm curious, why did you make reference to my pics of my LOVE bangle that are posted?


----------



## Jayne1

themgdinosaur said:


> As of two days ago after I got them authenticated verbally at Cartier, I was pretty certain it is legit. If not, I wouldn't post it here, right? But honestly, many PFers comparisons with your own store-bought bangles made me doubt its authenticity a little. I mean, even Cartier staff can make mistakes, right? *YanaMei*'s comment on the exact similarity with her bangle made me feel much better, though. I suppose the differences are slight variations depending on the manufacturing date. Probably if *lanasyogamama* or *Monica* can post their new bangles, we can do a comparison. I have not tried Winston's suggestion of asking them to look up the registry. I think I will do that in the next 24 hours. I will keep you posted. Thank you so much for the comments


Now that we know they changed the screws (for the better it seems) I'm sure you have an authentic (and easier to put on) bracelet!


----------



## Jayne1

To those right handed people wearing their bracelets on their left hand - why do you do so? I'm assuming you wear your watch on your left hand...


----------



## Jayne1

MBeech said:


> hey I have a quick question for anyone who has the cuff version of the love bracelet...when you put it on does it at all leave red marks on your skin? When i put it on to my wrist it digs into my skin and leaves red marks, Im just wondering if this is normal.


If mine get pushed up high on my wrist, they might start to leave red marks, but they also stay put when they get stuck high up on my wrist... so the answer is yes, they leave red marks, but because the bracelets are stuck and do not move, you can't see them.


----------



## YanaMei

Jayne1 said:


> It really is stunning on your wrist!  Sounds like you have a newer (probably better) version.


Aww, no, not better, just a variance.  I was happy to go into detail about my bracelet and the screw story to reassure mgdinosaur that is was not out of the question that hers was authentic, but hey, the whole point of the bangle is never (or, very very very rarely) taking it off so it doesn't matter how putting it back on works, right?

Your bracelets are beautiful!  And so lucky to have two!


----------



## Jayne1

YanaMei said:


> Aww, no, not better, just a variance.  I was happy to go into detail about my bracelet and the screw story to reassure mgdinosaur that is was not out of the question that hers was authentic, but hey, *the whole point of the bangle is never (or, very very very rarely) taking it off so it doesn't matter how putting it back on works, right?*
> 
> Your bracelets are beautiful!  And so lucky to have two!


I know you're not supposed to take them off and I have only done so once in the past 5 years and that was to have carpel tunnel surgery... but there have been times I wish I could remove them.  

It's really difficult to put them on and I went to the boutique to have it done, my husband had some trouble and I didn't want him to scratch the screws.  My SA wasn't at the boutique so the other SA and the watch repair lady had so much trouble, I left and waited for my SA to return, in order to have it done properly. 

So... I wish I had the newer, easier to adjust screws on my bracelet. In fact, I think Cartier should adjust all our old-style bracelets, free of charge, so we can have the newer better screws too.


----------



## Bethc

onegirlcreative said:


> i'm curious, why did you make reference to my pics of my LOVE bangle that are posted?



I'm sorry, I was looking at the pics of the markings inside of your bracelet as a reference, that's all.


----------



## Jayne1

^ Yes, she showed us how the older ones have the original screw and your picture had a detail of that inside screw.


----------



## Jayne1

I think I already posted a picture of my 2 bangles but here there are with my Trinity bracelet too:


----------



## Sammyjoe

I love the love bangles of course, but your trinity is really lovely


----------



## onegirlcreative

Bethc said:


> I'm sorry, I was looking at the pics of the markings inside of your bracelet as a reference, that's all.





Jayne1 said:


> ^ Yes, she showed us how the older ones have the original screw and your picture had a detail of that inside screw.



that's cool. i was just curious. i hadn't visited this thread in a while and figured i'd head back on over, and was surprised to see my pics referenced specifically.

i also wanted to ensure that there weren't any questions to the authenticity of my LOVE bangle, either. last summer when we were in las vegas, i took it to the cartier boutique inside caesars forum and although i didn't get a written verification of its authenticity, i received a verbal onewhich was good enough for me.

also, dinosaur did you receive a certificate of authenticity from the seller when you received your bangle? i received one and everything definitely looks to be in order. the only thing i did not receive was the actual box, which was fine with me since i never take it off anyway. but i received the COA as well as the screwdriver.

just curious.

i hope it turns out well for you and please keep us posted. good luck!


----------



## themgdinosaur

onegirlcreative said:


> that's cool. i was just curious. i hadn't visited this thread in a while and figured i'd head back on over, and was surprised to see my pics referenced specifically.
> 
> i also wanted to ensure that there weren't any questions to the authenticity of my LOVE bangle, either. last summer when we were in las vegas, i took it to the cartier boutique inside caesars forum and although i didn't get a written verification of its authenticity, i received a verbal one&#8212;which was good enough for me.
> 
> also, dinosaur did you receive a certificate of authenticity from the seller when you received your bangle? i received one and everything definitely looks to be in order. the only thing i did not receive was the actual box, which was fine with me since i never take it off anyway. but i received the COA as well as the screwdriver.
> 
> just curious.
> 
> i hope it turns out well for you and please keep us posted. good luck!




Thank you, onegirlcreative. 

Yes, I received a certificate of authenticity with the product number for RG bracelet and the serial number (the same as on the bracelet) with the Cartier stamp, Cartier embossed logo, certificate number, and SA's signature (dated 28 Jan 09). The CoA is in a mini folder in the same color as the box (maroon with gold markings). I also received both the inner box and the outer box, as well as the RG screwdriver.


----------



## onegirlcreative

themgdinosaur said:


> Thank you, onegirlcreative.
> 
> Yes, I received a certificate of authenticity with the product number for RG bracelet and the serial number (the same as on the bracelet) with the Cartier stamp, Cartier embossed logo, certificate number, and SA's signature (dated 28 Jan 09). The CoA is in a mini folder in the same color as the box (maroon with gold markings). I also received both the inner box and the outer box, as well as the RG screwdriver.



yup, i received the same documentation. since i am no cartier expert by any means, i definitely cannot verify whether or not yours is real, but it looks good to me. keep us posted, ok?


----------



## lanasyogamama

themgdinosaur, you can see my pics, outside only, in this thread.  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/cartier-reveal-589404.html


----------



## lanasyogamama

Oops, looks like there is just one there.  I need to do a photo shoot.  I keep saying that!


----------



## sweetie_sg

Hi I tried the size 16 and 17 on my wrist? what do you guys think?? my own YG is very comfortable on size 16


----------



## sweetie_sg

^^ size 17


----------



## sweetie_sg

size 16


----------



## sweetie_sg

which size do you think looks nicer when it put together on my wrist?
thanks


----------



## sweetie_sg

i really love this picture...


----------



## sweetie_sg




----------



## sweetie_sg

I have a feeling that the size 17 would be annoying to have on all the time, when I tried it on it banged around much more. ..
BUT i love the picture above... im confused...


----------



## Jayne1

If you have a 16, shouldn't you get another 16?


----------



## Jayne1

sweetie_sg said:


> size 16


I like these...


----------



## themgdinosaur

ditto..

both 16 looks pweety...


----------



## Koga

sweetie_sg said:


> which size do you think looks nicer when it put together on my wrist?
> thanks


Size: 16!


----------



## themgdinosaur

I visited two boutiques (Takashimaya and Ion Orchard) to verify the authenticity of the bracelet. Both verbally authenticated. The Ion Boutique took out the display size 16 RG bracelet for comparison, and the inner stamps are exactly in the same order as mine: [16] [750] [Cartier] [c (copyright symbol)] [serial number] [something else in a rectangle] [&#945; (alpha)]. The 750 stamp on the other piece of the bracelet is also exactly in the same location (towards the left of the piece). The Ion boutique tried to explain that it is possible to engrave the inside of the bracelet, thus the 750 on the newer bracelets is closer to the left, if that makes sense.  

That solves the mystery!! The bracelet is authentic. 

Winston, thank you for the heads up. The bracelet was from the Cartier Boutique in Sogo Yokohama, Kanagawa, Japan.


----------



## Sammyjoe

That is excellent news *mgdinosaur* Enjoy your bangle!!!


----------



## Phillyfan

themgdinosaur - I'm so happy for you! Enjoy!


----------



## themgdinosaur

Sammyjoe said:


> That is excellent news *mgdinosaur* Enjoy your bangle!!!



Thank you, Sammyjoe 



Hokaplan said:


> themgdinosaur - I'm so happy for you! Enjoy!



Thank you, Hokaplan


----------



## Winston

themgdinosaur said:


> I visited two boutiques (Takashimaya and Ion Orchard) to verify the authenticity of the bracelet. Both verbally authenticated. The Ion Boutique took out the display size 16 RG bracelet for comparison, and the inner stamps are exactly in the same order as mine: [16] [750] [Cartier] [c (copyright symbol)] [serial number] [something else in a rectangle] [&#945; (alpha)]. The 750 stamp on the other piece of the bracelet is also exactly in the same location (towards the left of the piece). The Ion boutique tried to explain that it is possible to engrave the inside of the bracelet, thus the 750 on the newer bracelets is closer to the left, if that makes sense.
> 
> That solves the mystery!! The bracelet is authentic.
> 
> Winston, thank you for the heads up. The bracelet was from the Cartier Boutique in Sogo Yokohama, Kanagawa, Japan.


 
I am so glad you got the result you wanted!  As I said from the beginning, it give me great pleasure to stand corrected! Wear it in the best of health.  

Now for some real worthy love bracelet discussion ----- I give you (and our other tpf's) my bracelet saving tip when working around the house, grocery shopping, or any activity that gives you "stress" to think you're banging around your bracelet too much; ready??; don't laugh --- old school SWEATBANDS!!!

I keep them in my house, handbag and car.  When I am getting down and dirty, I slip them on, and magically, they (bracelets and watch) are protected!  Make sure to get them without logos, as the stitching may scratch it too.


----------



## themgdinosaur

Winston said:


> I am so glad you got the result you wanted!  As I said from the beginning, it give me great pleasure to stand corrected! Wear it in the best of health.
> 
> Now for some real worthy love bracelet discussion ----- I give you (and our other tpf's) my bracelet saving tip when working around the house, grocery shopping, or any activity that gives you "stress" to think you're banging around your bracelet too much; ready??; don't laugh --- old school SWEATBANDS!!!
> 
> I keep them in my house, handbag and car.  When I am getting down and dirty, I slip them on, and magically, they (bracelets and watch) are protected!  Make sure to get them without logos, as the stitching may scratch it too.




Thank you, Winston. 

Wow, I've never thought of sweatbands before.

It's the Great Singapore Sale now, and I'm off to find me some sweatbands. Muchas gracias...

Let me know if any of you lovely girls come to Singapore!


----------



## Jayne1

Winston said:


> I am so glad you got the result you wanted!  As I said from the beginning, it give me great pleasure to stand corrected! Wear it in the best of health.
> 
> Now for some real worthy love bracelet discussion ----- I give you (and our other tpf's) my bracelet saving tip when working around the house, grocery shopping, or any activity that gives you "stress" to think you're banging around your bracelet too much; ready??; don't laugh --- old school SWEATBANDS!!!
> 
> I keep them in my house, handbag and car.  When I am getting down and dirty, I slip them on, and magically, they (bracelets and watch) are protected!  Make sure to get them without logos, as the stitching may scratch it too.


Great minds think a-like! I do that when I work in the garden! However, just daily living dings mine.  It also doesn't help that I might wear a 3d or 4th bracelet along with the love bracelets too.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Winston said:


> I am so glad you got the result you wanted! As I said from the beginning, it give me great pleasure to stand corrected! Wear it in the best of health.
> 
> Now for some real worthy love bracelet discussion ----- I give you (and our other tpf's) my bracelet saving tip when working around the house, grocery shopping, or any activity that gives you "stress" to think you're banging around your bracelet too much; ready??; *don't laugh --- old school SWEATBANDS!!!*
> 
> I keep them in my house, handbag and car. When I am getting down and dirty, I slip them on, and magically, they (bracelets and watch) are protected! Make sure to get them without logos, as the stitching may scratch it too.


 
 I could not help it, it is funny *Winston*, but you know I think you are right, it will defo help! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Great news themgdinosaur!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think you kind of can't go wrong, but I think you're better off with the same size.


----------



## Bethc

themgdinosaur said:


> I visited two boutiques (Takashimaya and Ion Orchard) to verify the authenticity of the bracelet. Both verbally authenticated. The Ion Boutique took out the display size 16 RG bracelet for comparison, and the inner stamps are exactly in the same order as mine: [16] [750] [Cartier] [c (copyright symbol)] [serial number] [something else in a rectangle] [&#945; (alpha)]. The 750 stamp on the other piece of the bracelet is also exactly in the same location (towards the left of the piece). The Ion boutique tried to explain that it is possible to engrave the inside of the bracelet, thus the 750 on the newer bracelets is closer to the left, if that makes sense.
> 
> That solves the mystery!! The bracelet is authentic.
> 
> Winston, thank you for the heads up. The bracelet was from the Cartier Boutique in Sogo Yokohama, Kanagawa, Japan.


 
That's wonderful!!!


----------



## Bethc

I think you're safer with the same size... but I agree, I like the pic too!


----------



## onegirlcreative

Winston said:


> Now for some real worthy love bracelet discussion ----- I give you (and our other tpf's) my bracelet saving tip when working around the house, grocery shopping, or any activity that gives you "stress" to think you're banging around your bracelet too much; ready??; don't laugh --- old school SWEATBANDS!!!



i love this idea, winston!!! i cannot believe i have never thought of this before myself. i hate when i clean how it bangs up against things. and to think, i have so many of these sweatbands hidden inside my tennis bag. 

who would have thought.

wonderful idea and suggestion. thanks, winston!

oh, and dinosaur i am so happy that two different boutiques authenticated your bangle. now you can wear it and enjoy it with 100% peace of mind. GREAT news!


----------



## MysteryShopper

I love the pic, too! I think the size 16s look best on you, but I think it's because they are the same size. Eva's look to be the same size as well. I like the look better than one more fitted LOVE bracelet and one loose one. If that makes sense.


----------



## Monica

Two bracelets with the same size is lovely! But I honestly think you cannot go wrong here.


----------



## Monica

Fantastic news Dinosaur! Enjoy your gorgeous bracelet!


----------



## cartier_love

I think both sizes the same looks best. I love the look with YG and WG together.  I wished I could buy just one!


----------



## Jayne1

I wanted to go one size up for my second one too... weird. Why do we want to do that?

Anyway, my SA said not to as it would always be overlapping and digging into the smaller one. She said not to, so I didn't.


----------



## Phillyfan

If I do purchase a YG bangle in January 2011 - I will definitely get the same size. My WG bangle is a 17 and I cannot imagine going any bigger or smaller.


----------



## LVLover

with the white gold love bracelet do you have to worry about it changing color? I don't like white gold because it needs to be re-dipped after awile...


----------



## Phillyfan

I don't believe I need to do anything special with the white gold. Please correct me if I'm wrong. I've only had mine since last October.


----------



## Winston

Sammyjoe said:


> I could not help it, it is funny *Winston*, but you know I think you are right, it will defo help! Thanks for the tip!


 
I am telling you, hysterical as it is, it works!!


----------



## Jayne1

LVLover said:


> with the white gold love bracelet do you have to worry about it changing color? I don't like white gold because it needs to be re-dipped after awile...


I was told Cartier's white gold is specially treated to not change colour.  They don't do the basic rhodium plated, they do something else (?)... anyway, my old white gold Cartier pieces seem to be grayish and never yellowish, so it must work, whatever it is.


----------



## themgdinosaur

Monica said:


> Fantastic news Dinosaur! Enjoy your gorgeous bracelet!



Thank you, Monica. Have you decided on the WG cuff yet?





onegirlcreative said:


> oh, and dinosaur i am so happy that two different boutiques authenticated your bangle. now you can wear it and enjoy it with 100% peace of mind. GREAT news!



Thank you, onegirlcreative. Your optimism is much appreciated 




Bethc said:


> That's wonderful!!!



Thank you, Bethc 




lanasyogamama said:


> Great news themgdinosaur!



Thank you, lanasyogamama. Now post more pictures of your bracelet, already...


----------



## themgdinosaur

Jayne1 said:


> So... I wish I had the newer, easier to adjust screws on my bracelet. In fact, I think Cartier should adjust all our old-style bracelets, free of charge, so we can have the newer better screws too.


 

A picture of the newer, easier to adjust screw...


----------



## chezmadame

Do they make it in rose gold?

How are they sized?


----------



## Deborah1986

themgdinosaur said:


> A picture of the newer, easier to adjust screw...


 
_Never posted here but this is amazing_


----------



## Bagaday

^^Yes, it does come in RG and it's a gorgeous hue.  The sizing starts at 16 (cm?), 17, 18 and above.  Most women are in the 16-18 range depending on size of wrist and how you prefer to wear the bangle (snug or loose).


----------



## Monica

WG is a combination of gold with nickel (yellowish) or gold with palladium (greyish). WG can be covered with a rhodium layer to make it really white. I guess CArtier uses palladium WG.

Jewelry that is covered with rhodium should be dipped in rhodium quite often. This would not be very practical for a Love bangle!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

That is very interesting Monica!


----------



## cartier_love

Monica said:


> WG is a combination of gold with nickel (yellowish) or gold with palladium (greyish). WG can be covered with a rhodium layer to make it really white. I guess CArtier uses palladium WG.
> 
> Jewelry that is covered with rhodium should be dipped in rhodium quite often. This would not be very practical for a Love bangle!!


 
Thanks Monica. I never knew that. I thought the WG would have to be dipped every few years. I thought I heard in the Love discussion thread it would cost $500 each time to get it dipped. I prefer the WG but I didn't want to have it dipped every few years.


----------



## darkangel07760

I just need to vent.  I thought I had until the end of June to get the 2009 charity bracelet.  I have been saving and saving!  Now supposedly I won't be able to get it anywhere.  I called the customer service number and they told me that it had been pulled.  Gah!


----------



## Jayne1

Monica said:


> WG is a combination of gold with nickel (yellowish) or gold with palladium (greyish). WG can be covered with a rhodium layer to make it really white. I guess CArtier uses palladium WG.
> 
> Jewelry that is covered with rhodium should be dipped in rhodium quite often. This would not be very practical for a Love bangle!!


That sounds like what the SA told me - although to be honest, when she said their white gold is different and wouldn't have to be dipped, I kind of stopped listening.  I was just relieved to hear it. 

As I mentioned, I have decades old Cariter white gold and it has never turned yellowish.  It is rather grayish and not very bright, but I guess that is what Cartier white gold looks like.

It makes me wonder though... why doesn't everyone use palladium WG? Is it because initially the palladium WG doesn't look as extremely white as the rhodium layer?  Are they selling based on first impression and not on what will wear well?


----------



## LVLover

Jayne1 said:


> That sounds like what the SA told me - although to be honest, when she said their white gold is different and wouldn't have to be dipped, I kind of stopped listening. I was just relieved to hear it.
> 
> As I mentioned, I have decades old Cariter white gold and it has never turned yellowish. It is rather grayish and not very bright, but I guess that is what Cartier white gold looks like.
> 
> It makes me wonder though... why doesn't everyone use palladium WG? Is it because initially the palladium WG doesn't look as extremely white as the rhodium layer? Are they selling based on first impression and not on what will wear well?


 

Wonder how you find out if the white gold is rhodium or pallidum other than waiting to see if it yellows? Is it easy to find WG w/ pallidium?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Maybe palladium WG is more $$ to produce?


----------



## J.Cole

Hello everybody, 

This is my first post here, just registered.

The reason I registered is coz my Girlfriend's Birthday is next month and i wanna get her somthing special like a cartier bracelet bangle.

So i went to the local cartier store today, just to have a look and get some quotes. I liked the YG bangle that comes with the little lock(screw),
and the guy said that you can also use the lock(screw) as a pendant by adding a chain.
There was also a WG bangle with colored stones, he said it was new to the collection.

Im leaning towards the YG bangle and adding a Trinity 3-gold chain to the screw. I think that will blow her mind, OR should i get the newer WG bangle with colored stones ?


----------



## lanasyogamama

J. Cole, great gift!  

Ladies, correct me if I'm wrong, but the bangle doesn't have a lock, the bracelet does.  The bracelet is sized, so you'd have to estimate her size.  The average is 17.

The screwdriver that comes with it is just plated, not real gold, so I'm not sure I'd wear it.

I think just the bracelet would blow her mind, ever mind the chain!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ugh, I'm sorry darkangel.  Hang in there, something else will capture your heart.


----------



## Bagaday

Ohhhh, that is so annoying.  Like I have mentioned above - I had no idea that Cartier was going to pull the Charity bracelets and nothing was said - at all - when I purchased mine at the beginning of June.

So sorry but like Lanas said, you know you will find something else to capture your heart.


----------



## Bri 333

Does anyone know how much it would be for the YG love bracelet? It is so beautiful. I can't stop thinking about it!!!


----------



## MBeech

Cartier classic LOVE bracelet in yellow gold = $3950 USD,
prices are on Cartier website if you want to know more prices!


----------



## Phillyfan

Would you choose to buy a 3rd Love bracelet or a LV wallet, new tall designer boots and Fall clothing? This ? goes out to all who frequent this thread.


----------



## lanasyogamama

The latter.


----------



## Phillyfan

I guess 3 Loves are a little excessive.


----------



## Jayne1

^ I don't think so.


----------



## MBeech

You can never have enough love bracelets! I love that story where a woman showed up to a cartier event with an armful of love bracelets and explained how she made each one of her lovers purchase her one.


----------



## J.Cole

lanasyogamama said:


> J. Cole, great gift!
> 
> Ladies, correct me if I'm wrong, but the bangle doesn't have a lock, the bracelet does. The bracelet is sized, so you'd have to estimate her size. The average is 17.
> 
> The screwdriver that comes with it is just plated, not real gold, so I'm not sure I'd wear it.
> 
> I think just the bracelet would blow her mind, ever mind the chain!


 

Yea, its the bracelet with the screw. She is kinda skinny but i dont want it to be too tight, Im gonna play it safe with the 17.

Any thoughts on the WG bracelet with colored stones ?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Phillyfan

I prefer the WG plain.


----------



## sweetie_sg

Thanks for all for the lovely comments.. 
Im pretty firm to get another WG (size 16.. same like my existing YG)...
I will be back.....


----------



## NY Village Girl

J.Cole, great gift idea.  I would just go with a plain gold love bracelet with the screws(no gemstones).  I think most women would prefer it this way.


----------



## darkangel07760

Thank you!  I am cool with it now.  It happens.  I always assumed that they would just keep putting out a new one each year hehe...


----------



## J.Cole

NY Village Girl said:


> J.Cole, great gift idea. I would just go with a plain gold love bracelet with the screws(no gemstones). I think most women would prefer it this way.


 
Thanks, 

I think im gonna get her the YG bracelet with the screws.


----------



## cartier_love

I computer rep came and visited me yesterday. She has a WG bangle. It was all beat up. She has had it for 2 years. It had no hints of yellow at all. So it must be true that it the WG doesn't need to be dipped. It was REALLY scratched up, nicks all over it. She travels all the time. I forgot to ask her what she does with airports. I


----------



## Phillyfan

I hope my WG one is not all beat up in 2 years! Do you think YG holds up the same way? I wonder if WG is softer. This is a strong advantage of the cuff - they're not worn 24/7.


----------



## Jayne1

I have both YG and WG and they are both beat up.  Really really beat up.  It will happen after a few years.


----------



## Jayne1

cartier_love said:


> I computer rep came and visited me yesterday. She has a WG bangle. It was all beat up. She has had it for 2 years. *It had no hints of yellow at all. So it must be true that it the WG doesn't need to be dipped.* It was REALLY scratched up, nicks all over it. She travels all the time. I forgot to ask her what she does with airports. I


That's what I've been saying a few times in this thread.  You couldn't believe me?


----------



## Phillyfan

I don't think I want to get another one if it will be so "beat" in a couple years. I'd rather have jewelry that stays nice.


----------



## Phillyfan

Perhaps I should explore Hernes bracelets. I have one clic in the tomat color. I bet I could get several enamels and even a belt for the price of one Cartier Love.


----------



## MBeech

Has there been any info as to why they decided to stop doing the charity bracelets? Is there a LOVE day at Cartier anymore? I noticed they removed their LOVE website recently also!


----------



## darkangel07760

MBeech said:


> Has there been any info as to why they decided to stop doing the charity bracelets? Is there a LOVE day at Cartier anymore? I noticed they removed their LOVE website recently also!


 
Gah!  I don't know... I am disappointed that there may not be a LOVE day anymore... If only I had discovered how much I love Cartier even a year earlier!


----------



## mamaluvsbags

hokaplan--i know this is a Cartier thread, but I LOVE my hermes bangles!! but, I don't have a Love bracelet yet. But, was thinking of the cuff--now with this talk of getting scratched, maybe I should really consider the cuff over the bracelet. I'm really hard on my stuff . . .


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't mind if mine gets beat up.  My wedding ring is all beat up, and I feel like the nicks represent my journey.


----------



## cartier_love

Jayne1 said:


> That's what I've been saying a few times in this thread. You couldn't believe me?


 
I believed you, I was just telling everyone I saw a 2 year old one and it had no yellow at all. She admitted she has been hard on her bracelet. It wasn't that top that was so scratched up, it was the edges had nicks in them. It looked great though. Absolutely no shine left.


----------



## Phillyfan

Do you like it with no shine? Can the shine be restored with a good cleaning or polishing?


----------



## cartier_love

Hokaplan said:


> Do you like it with no shine? Can the shine be restored with a good cleaning or polishing?


 
I thought it was fine with no shine. It looks completely different than when they are new.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Here you Go.


----------



## Bagaday

^^Look at those patriotic nails - love them!!  Also love both of your LOVE bangles.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Bagaday said:


> ^^Look at those patriotic nails - love them!!  Also love both of your LOVE bangles.



Thanx.  I forgot to mention they are both size 16.

Funny part.. the half diamond one is slightly bigger then the all gold.  Not sure why.


----------



## Jayne1

^^ So pretty!!!


----------



## Phillyfan

sweeti_sg - your 16 looked a little snug in 1st picture. Perhaps the 17 would be best.


----------



## bagalogist

Hi Sweetie_sg,
I also think size 16 looks a little snug on your 6" wrist. My wrist is 5.75" and I love my size 17. Having said this, it's safe to say some of us like it snug and some like it a little loose.

When you stack the WG and YG together, the same size looks better, ie size 16. However, it doesn't allow much room for future 'growth'. Luckily , our wrist size doesn't increase too much even if we gain another 10kg overall.

If you r thinking of passing it on to your daughter next time, you may want to get size 17, better chance for her to fit in, just in case she has bigger bone than you. Even if she is skinny, she can always wear your size 16 YG.

If I were you, I would buy both in size 17. However, since you already have a size 16 YG, and from the pic above i prefer the same size look, ie size 16.

If I were in your exact same boat, I would still choose size 17 for WG, just in case..... ( I have the 'kiasu' syndrome')

Good luck deciding and do share your WG bracelet with us.


----------



## Phillyfan

I agree with everything bagalogist said in post above!


----------



## bagalogist

Hokaplan,
Pls allow me to take this opportunity to thank u for your advice when I was torn between size 16 and 17 in march this year! You are one of the most helpful ladies here!! Thank you so much for patiently answering all our questions on the forum!!




Hokaplan said:


> I agree with everything bagalogist said in post above!


----------



## Phillyfan

LOL! I can't remember everyone's names here. I get so confused. I'm glad I was helpful. I enjoy giving my opinion and really value other's opinions when I can't make a decision.


----------



## Phillyfan

I'm extremely seriously ready to buy a plain YG Love bangle! I don't think I will regret it! Maybe I should hold out until my birthday in September to have something to look forward to. My WG one was purchased last October.


----------



## yunwendy

Hokaplan - Just buy it before any scheduled Cartier price increases.


----------



## Phillyfan

yunwendy - Please refresh my memory! Which Love bracelets do you have?


----------



## yunwendy

Hokaplan - I have RG and WG bracelet, both are 17.


----------



## Logo Boy

does anyone know the width of these bracelets. Also I would love some action shots with other bracelets combined


----------



## calisnoopy

^^ hope this helps!!!


----------



## yunwendy

calisnoopy - Thanks for the great pictures.  Looks like they are size 16 WG and YG?  Anyways, they do look beautiful.


----------



## Logo Boy

ahh thank you. your pictures make me want to get them ASAP


----------



## csc7100

I have been thinking about buying this bracelet for over a year now and REALLY want to! Specifically the classic yellow gold love bangle. I read this entire threat to get the opnions from the best of the best here! and I called asking about the "coupon" that was mentioned in many posts, but the woman informed me that this is not real they do not offer any promotions or coupons or sales EVER...I am so confused now???


----------



## csc7100

Could you please give me this persons information? I would LOVE to find a great deal!!! 




themgdinosaur said:


> I wanted to get a love bracelet for the longest time. Finally, I got in touch with a Japanese seller, cetaepsilon, and I can't recommend him enough to those who are in the market for a love bracelet. At first, I was wary because of a previous comment made about him by a PFer, who thought that his auctions were for fake bracelets. However, after asking for the advice of 2 PFers (one based in Japan, Minda, and one purchased from the bay before, onegirlcreative), I felt a little bit better.
> 
> I saw his auctions on evilBay and asked him if he can get me a RG bracelet in size 16. He has one in stock, and we worked out payment. I honestly shared with him about my reservations. He insisted on me paying with Paypal for protecion, and he reassured me that I could get the bracelet authenticated at Cartier if need be. Two days after I completed payment, the bracelet arrived at my office. TWO DAYS!!
> 
> So now I am happy. The bracelet is brand new, with no scratches at all, and the certificate was dated 2009. I paid US$2850 for it, shipping included, while in Singapore, the same bracelet cost US$5050. That's a total saving of $2200. WOW!!
> 
> Pictures:


----------



## Phillyfan

csc7100 - The coupon was offered Dec. 2008 and they extended it until Feb. 2009 but have not had one since. And they said no more promotions again. However, the Cartier boutiques will give a small gift with a purchase. But you have to ask. I don't know if they will do it voluntarily.


----------



## JeanGranger

How come Love Bracelet in the US is alot cheaper than France??


----------



## JeanGranger

LOVE Bracelet Yellow Gold...

USA...               3,950 USD
UK...                 3,000 GBP
France...           3,650 Euro
Singapore...       ?
Australia...         5,800 AUD
Japan...             472,500 JPY


----------



## bb10lue

Congrats *themgdinosaur* sweetie!!! The bracelet looks stunning on you!!


----------



## themgdinosaur

Mai1981 said:


> LOVE Bracelet Yellow Gold...
> 
> USA... 3,950 USD
> UK... 3,000 GBP
> France... 3,650 Euro
> Singapore... *7,000 SGD*
> Australia... 5,800 AUD
> Japan... 472,500 JPY


 


bb10lue said:


> Congrats *themgdinosaur* sweetie!!! The bracelet looks stunning on you!!


 
Thanks, dear... I need to catch up with you!!!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

I have wanted one of these bracelets for oh so long. I have the ring and would love to have the matching bracelet. Anyone know where I could find an amazing deal on one of these...Thanks so much...


----------



## missD

themgdinosaur said:


> I visited two boutiques (Takashimaya and Ion Orchard) to verify the authenticity of the bracelet. Both verbally authenticated. The Ion Boutique took out the display size 16 RG bracelet for comparison, and the inner stamps are exactly in the same order as mine: [16] [750] [Cartier] [c (copyright symbol)] [serial number] [something else in a rectangle] [&#945; (alpha)]. The 750 stamp on the other piece of the bracelet is also exactly in the same location (towards the left of the piece). The Ion boutique tried to explain that it is possible to engrave the inside of the bracelet, thus the 750 on the newer bracelets is closer to the left, if that makes sense.
> 
> That solves the mystery!! The bracelet is authentic.
> 
> Winston, thank you for the heads up. The bracelet was from the Cartier Boutique in Sogo Yokohama, Kanagawa, Japan.




I think the differences depends on where these bracelets are made? I visited the HK Cartier store and had tried 2 bracelets size 17 vs 16 (one rose and one yellow) and the plastic "packet" they were stored in had labels and barcode stickers on them and one said Made in Italy and the other was Made in Switzerland.


----------



## yunwendy

Does anyone know how to get a Cartier Valuation Report on your Love Bracelet?  Is it free or is that a service with a charge?


----------



## Bagaday

yunwendy said:


> Does anyone know how to get a Cartier Valuation Report on your Love Bracelet? Is it free or is that a service with a charge?


 

Do you mean an appraisal?  Your receipt from Cartier should suffice for insurance purposes if that's what you're wanting.


----------



## heatherleigh

Could someone authenticate this Cartier love bracelet for me?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180542224375&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

seller:frankie5star
item # 180542224375
cartier love bangle


----------



## thegraceful1

heatherleigh said:


> Could someone authenticate this Cartier love bracelet for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180542224375&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> seller:frankie5star
> item # 180542224375
> cartier love bangle


 
You can post it here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/authenticate-this-jewelry-or-seller-30027-182.html


----------



## nonobbcc

themgdinosaur: your bracelet looks beautiful.


----------



## cartier_love

Does anyone have a platinum love bracelet? How much different is it than a WG?


----------



## Candice0985

I found a picture of Larry King wearing not one but two love bracelets! I know Cartier_Love was looking at them for himself


----------



## themgdinosaur

nonobbcc said:


> themgdinosaur: your bracelet looks beautiful.



thank you *nonobbcc*... you're so sweet...


----------



## Contessa

Candice0985 said:


> I found a picture of Larry King wearing not one but two love bracelets! I know Cartier_Love was looking at them for himself
> View attachment 1180472



And wasn't his wife caught cheating on him??

So much for the "effect" of the bracelet.

'nough said


----------



## Candice0985

haha ya...we'll just appreciate for the aesthetic qualities of the bracelet instead


----------



## darkangel07760

So my boyfriend and I were in Cartier the other day, where I was buying my first Cartier piece ever.  I wondered aloud how he felt about wearing a pair of LOVE locking bracelets instead of wedding rings, and he agreed to the idea!  My hands swell up a bit in the warm weather, so I tend to not wear rings during that time.  
We have been together already for 5 years, and we know we want to stay together, so now I am pretty excited that we have also agreed on what we want to wear to celebrate our special day!!!


----------



## cartier_love

darkangel07760 said:


> So my boyfriend and I were in Cartier the other day, where I was buying my first Cartier piece ever. I wondered aloud how he felt about wearing a pair of LOVE locking bracelets instead of wedding rings, and he agreed to the idea! My hands swell up a bit in the warm weather, so I tend to not wear rings during that time.
> We have been together already for 5 years, and we know we want to stay together, so now I am pretty excited that we have also agreed on what we want to wear to celebrate our special day!!!


 
That's a great idea, congrats. Pics please when you do get married


----------



## darkangel07760

Absolutely I will post pics!  We are waiting to get married when we both are doing a little better financially, since the wedding is going to cost us $$$, even if we are sensible about it!


----------



## cartier_love

Candice0985 said:


> I found a picture of Larry King wearing not one but two love bracelets! I know Cartier_Love was looking at them for himself
> View attachment 1180472


 
Thanks for the pic! I'd love to have 2 of them. I'll get them one day. My wife is looking for a job now so my first one may be coming shortly.


----------



## cartier_love

cartier_love said:


> Thanks for the pic! I'd love to have 2 of them. I'll get them one day. My wife is looking for a job now so my first one may be coming shortly.


 
I'd like a YG for my love for my wife and a WG or Platinum for my love for God


----------



## barb1948

I have the cartier/revson bracelet, but the electro plated screw is awol. Anyone have just the screw?
Maybe I can have one fabricated.....

I actually worked at Revlon at the time this bracelet was created. (yes I am 62).... I would love to sell it, but have to find or create the little screw.

Barbara


----------



## onegirlcreative

cartier_love said:


> I'd like a YG for my love for my wife and a WG or Platinum for *my love for God*


----------



## cartier_love

onegirlcreative said:


>



Shocked? I think it would be a classy WWJD bracelet.


----------



## onegirlcreative

cartier_love said:


> Shocked? I think it would be a classy WWJD bracelet.



sorry, what does WWJD stand for?


----------



## cartier_love

onegirlcreative said:


> sorry, what does WWJD stand for?


 
What would Jesus do. People wear these to remind them when they are going through life's choices.


----------



## enga4

lol, I don't think Jesus would wear a LOVE bracelet when he could be giving that money and more to the poor. 

*not that I still don't want one, myself, but it'd be just for ME*


----------



## onegirlcreative

enga4 said:


> lol, I don't think Jesus would wear a LOVE bracelet when he could be giving that money and more to the poor.
> 
> *not that I still don't want one, myself, but it'd be just for ME*



:lolots:


----------



## purseinsanity

This is probably a totally moronic question, but are the bangles round or oval?  The SA at Cartier said they're ALL oval but I swear the pics online don't look that oval to me...do I need glasses??


----------



## daluu

oval.


----------



## forchanel

they are oval. i thought they were round too until i got one of my own.


----------



## mocha.lover

Has anyone ever asked for a discount on the Love Bracelet?


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

mocha.lover said:


> Has anyone ever asked for a discount on the Love Bracelet?


Yes I have. I was told there is absolutely no discount on the Love Collection. Good luck!


----------



## Contessa

mocha.lover said:


> Has anyone ever asked for a discount on the Love Bracelet?




yes.....maybe if you buy 2, you'll get the third one free of charge


----------



## lanasyogamama

I got a discount in the Caribbean, and no tax.  Woot!


----------



## Contessa

lanasyogamama said:


> I got a discount in the Caribbean, and no tax.  Woot!



Actually, the Caribbean is the place to buy! A friend of mine lives in St Croix & tells me jewellery is a HUGE seller. 

Thing is, in the Islands it's a different lifestyle and atmosphere.......very different from walking into an "uppity" boutique in downtown metropolis!


----------



## mocha.lover

Oh interesting! Thank you for your answers ladies.


----------



## lawfashionista

can someone please authenticate these two auctions for me. I want to bid on the first one and it ends tonight



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380277297806&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360304582613&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## goyardlover

Hi ladies, i need your expert opinion. I recently bought a love bracelet from a reseller and I've noticed that the interior markings are different from the ones currently in stores. For reference, the markings are exactly like the ones found here http://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop/...r-love-bracelet-18k-white-gold/prod_1577.html Also, can someone educate me on the color difference between the WG and the plat? TIA!


----------



## kbella86

I just got a Cartier love bracelet in YG for Christmas from my boyfriend. I am so happy. We got it engraved today so I have to wait 7 days to actually wear it...! I'm seriously counting down the days...


----------



## Greentea

^ congrats - you're going to love it!


----------



## Greentea

goyardlover said:


> Hi ladies, i need your expert opinion. I recently bought a love bracelet from a reseller and I've noticed that the interior markings are different from the ones currently in stores. For reference, the markings are exactly like the ones found here http://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop/...r-love-bracelet-18k-white-gold/prod_1577.html Also, can someone educate me on the color difference between the WG and the plat? TIA!



I'd check with Cartier. MIne is new and has the script marking. Probably have had different stamps over the years.


----------



## candypants1100

goyardlover- mine is only a few months old and it has the script marking... prob what greentea said-they must've changed over the years


----------



## ESQ.

hello girls, would you be able to advice me if this love bracelet is authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_500wt_1156
thank you in advance!


----------



## Greentea

^ it's gone...


----------



## goyardlover

thanks gals! ill have it checked out (crossing fingers) eeps!


----------



## ESQ.

so sorry 
here is the listing again

http://cgi.ebay.com/CARTIER-ROPE-LO...e_Bracelets&hash=item20b6207802#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## kbella86

goyardlover said:


> Hi ladies, i need your expert opinion. I recently bought a love bracelet from a reseller and I've noticed that the interior markings are different from the ones currently in stores. For reference, the markings are exactly like the ones found here http://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop/...r-love-bracelet-18k-white-gold/prod_1577.html Also, can someone educate me on the color difference between the WG and the plat? TIA!



I'm 99 % sure that one in the link you sent is fake. Just off first glance it looks really janky. Also, the engraving isn't clean, it's very rigid. Doesn't look like Cartier.


----------



## ESQ.

kbella86 said:


> I'm 99 % sure that one in the link you sent is fake. Just off first glance it looks really janky. Also, the engraving isn't clean, it's very rigid. Doesn't look like Cartier.



luxuryexchage is a very reliable luxury reseller i doubt they would sell anything fake


----------



## kbella86

barb1948 said:


> I have the cartier/revson bracelet, but the electro plated screw is awol. Anyone have just the screw?
> Maybe I can have one fabricated.....
> 
> I actually worked at Revlon at the time this bracelet was created. (yes I am 62).... I would love to sell it, but have to find or create the little screw.
> 
> Barbara



You can buy a screw at Cartier for $95


----------



## kbella86

ESQ. said:


> luxuryexchage is a very reliable luxury reseller i doubt they would sell anything fake



Oh ok, it just looked like it wasn't real to me bc I just got one and it doesn't look like that at all but maybe it's just vintage.


----------



## ESQ.

would someone please help me authenticate this love rope bracelet.
i have the trinity rope bracelet and like how both look together 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CARTIER-ROPE-LO...e_Bracelets&hash=item20b6207802#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## xoALEXA

Could someone help me authenticate this please? 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=150556613213
Thank you!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

I got a question for you ladies. When I got my love bracelet, the SA that helped me out said that it should be pretty tight on. Now I feel like I should of gotten a larger size. What do you all think.


----------



## TravelBug

^ I like mine loose only because I use a laptop for work and for fun and I just can't stand having my bracelet banging on the laptop all day long.  It really is a personal preference, depends on how tolerant you are.  Some tPFers like theirs tight and they don't feel it on their wrist at all.  I should also mention that mine are cuffs because I like the option of removing them anytime I want without asking for help - so I am not your typical Love bangle user.


----------



## designerdiva40

When I got mine a couple of months ago I was told you shouldn't be able to twist the bracelet round on your wrist where the bone sticks out, I can push mine up my wrist by about 4 or 5 inches.


----------



## surfergirljen

enga4 said:


> lol, I don't think Jesus would wear a LOVE bracelet when he could be giving that money and more to the poor.
> 
> *not that I still don't want one, myself, but it'd be just for ME*



:lolots:


----------



## Junkenpo

i was just wondering... does anyone here have the love bracelet full diamonds or partial diamonds?  I was thinking if i did diamonds, i'd probably prefer the partial diamonds as i'd still want to see the screws.   opinions?


----------



## surfergirljen

Junkenpo - I'd want half and half too if I had the $$ to buy a diamond one! I think the screws are part of the "look".


----------



## surfergirljen

http://cgi.ebay.com/CARTIER-LOVE-18...94118?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item1c19214166

Hey experts! Any thoughts about this charity love bracelet? They had the exact same one up last week and the buyer left positive feedback... strange that they would have two on turquoise bands exactly the same? Do you think it's real? Thanks in advance!


----------



## surfergirljen

Just noticed it has the same serial number too... wonder if they just recycled the pics? Or if the bidder dropped out last time? They did leave positive feedback though...


----------



## Bentley1

Junkenpo said:


> i was just wondering... does anyone here have the love bracelet full diamonds or partial diamonds?  I was thinking if i did diamonds, i'd probably prefer the partial diamonds as i'd still want to see the screws.   opinions?



Yes, totally agree. I have the white gold with 4 diamonds and I love the fact that it has diamonds as well as the screws for the classic look of the bracelet to still be present.

I would definitely go with the partial diamonds. Unless you are open to getting the one that is full pave diamonds on the bangle with the screws still showing.


----------



## darkangel07760

designerdiva40 said:


> When I got mine a couple of months ago I was told you shouldn't be able to twist the bracelet round on your wrist where the bone sticks out, I can push mine up my wrist by about 4 or 5 inches.


 
I initially had it on my left wrist, and when the Cartier SA locked it onto me, she was having some difficulty, as it was a very snug fit.  She commented that maybe an 18 would have been a better.
I wore it on my left wrist for the weekend, and I noticed that the things that protect the end of the screws from digging into you were slightly pressing into the sides of my wrist, leaving slight indentations in my wrist.  I liked how snug it was, but I was concerned about those ends constantly pressing into my wrist and what that would do in the long term.
When I got home, I had my SO unlock it and switch it to my right wrist.  Since I am left-handed, the fit on my right wrist was a bit looser. I can turn it around on my right wrist but only if I manually do it.  And I cannot spin it around my wrist where my bone sticks out.


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CARTIER-LOVE-18...94118?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item1c19214166
> 
> Hey experts! Any thoughts about this charity love bracelet? They had the exact same one up last week and the buyer left positive feedback... strange that they would have two on turquoise bands exactly the same? Do you think it's real? Thanks in advance!


 
I am not sure if that is real or not...  It is real pretty, I wish that I could tell you that it was, but I don't recall Cartier using white linings in their boxes?  I think it is only black?


----------



## darkangel07760

Junkenpo said:


> i was just wondering... does anyone here have the love bracelet full diamonds or partial diamonds? I was thinking if i did diamonds, i'd probably prefer the partial diamonds as i'd still want to see the screws. opinions?


 
I would get partial diamonds! I think that the screws are a very important look of the bracelet!


----------



## darkangel07760

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got a question for you ladies. When I got my love bracelet, the SA that helped me out said that it should be pretty tight on. Now I feel like I should of gotten a larger size. What do you all think.


What size is your wrist?
What size did you get your bracelet in?
Are you able to post a pic of it on your wrist?
Thanks!


----------



## designerdiva40

Darkangel looking at your picture your bracelet looks like you've got the correct size,   I think mine goes a bit further down towards  my elbow but I could of had size 17 or 18 but decided to go for 18, what size is your one


----------



## schadenfreude

Junkenpo said:


> i was just wondering... does anyone here have the love bracelet full diamonds or partial diamonds?  I was thinking if i did diamonds, i'd probably prefer the partial diamonds as i'd still want to see the screws.   opinions?



My SO originally got me the half diamonds/half screws ring but honestly - there was too much going on. I would either want all diamonds or all screws. So we exchanged it for all diamonds, much to his chagrin! My bracelet is all screws though, so I get the best of both worlds.


----------



## shopping addict

darkangel07760 said:


> I initially had it on my left wrist, and when the Cartier SA locked it onto me, she was having some difficulty, as it was a very snug fit. She commented that maybe an 18 would have been a better.
> I wore it on my left wrist for the weekend, and I noticed that the things that protect the end of the screws from digging into you were slightly pressing into the sides of my wrist, leaving slight indentations in my wrist. I liked how snug it was, but I was concerned about those ends constantly pressing into my wrist and what that would do in the long term.
> When I got home, I had my SO unlock it and switch it to my right wrist. Since I am left-handed, the fit on my right wrist was a bit looser. I can turn it around on my right wrist but only if I manually do it. And I cannot spin it around my wrist where my bone sticks out.


 
That's interesting. I'm left handed also, but my right side (fingers, wrist) is larger. I already decided that if I get a Love bracelet, I want it for the left side, but will get it to fit the right just incase I decide later on to switch sides. Yours is lovely. Wear it in good health.


----------



## inverved

Looks like Kristin Cavallari and Julianne Hough also joined in. Note that Julianne is also wearing a Ballon Bleu in rose gold.


----------



## forchanel

^^Gorgeous.  Is Julianne's love bracelet rose gold or yellow gold?


----------



## darkangel07760

Looks like rose to me!


----------



## darkangel07760

shopping addict said:


> That's interesting. I'm left handed also, but my right side (fingers, wrist) is larger. I already decided that if I get a Love bracelet, I want it for the left side, but will get it to fit the right just incase I decide later on to switch sides. Yours is lovely. Wear it in good health.


 
Thank you for the compliment Shopping Addict!  Yes defintiely get sized for both wrists!  I recommend it!


----------



## surfergirljen

no_1_diva said:


> Looks like Kristin Cavallari and Julianne Hough also joined in. Note that Julianne is also wearing a Ballon Bleu in rose gold.



Wow... it's official, I have to have one before the price increase! 

I love both of these (I think you're right, KC has the YG I think and JH the rose). Will have to try them both on I guess!


----------



## Greentea

^ Yay! You're going to love it. I'm dying over the Ballon Bleu, too...


----------



## Belle de Jour

Do you think it is better to wear it on your left wrist if you are right handed? So it gets less signs of wear?


----------



## forchanel

Belle de Jour said:


> Do you think it is better to wear it on your left wrist if you are right handed? So it gets less signs of wear?



Yeah that's what i do.  I didn't want my bracelet to keep hitting the table when I write.


----------



## surfergirljen

I think I'll wear mine on my right (dominant) hand just because my e-ring/bracelet is platinum and I still have a hard time mixing metals! One day I'll hopefully have a yellow diamond on my RH too so the yellow gold can pick up the yellow diamond!


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen I can't WAIT to see what you get!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

me too!


----------



## Brina_ca

How about love cuff? Is it easy to get off wrist?


----------



## daluu

brina

the cuff is not an enclosed bracelet so it has this gap that you wedge your wrist through. when i tried it on, it WAS NOT for me because it was tight and left welts on the parts of my wrist/palm that i squeezed the cuff through. i decided to go with the rg love bracelet instead.


----------



## darkangel07760

@daluu and @brina:  I had the SAME problem, and I did NOT like that the cuffs left welts on my arm too!


----------



## designerdiva40

darkangel07760 said:


> @daluu and @brina:  I had the SAME problem, and I did NOT like that the cuffs left welts on my arm too!



I originally purchased the Wg with one diamond but returned it, I didn't have any problems getting it on my wrist but just didn't like how it felt & I had always wanted the original bangle but was concerned I wouldn't be able to sleep with it on but I have got used to it, there are times I wish I could remove it but I would probably feel strange not having it on my wrist now.


----------



## darkangel07760

I agree.  I know that if I didn't get the original bangle i would always want it


----------



## surfergirljen

darkangel07760 said:


> surfergirljen I can't WAIT to see what you get!!!



I got fitted for an 18 the other day and think the yellow gold definitely goes better with my skin tone - so I might go for it this weekend online!


----------



## designerdiva40

Yay surfergirl go for it you won't regret it, mines yg & a size 18, I  could of got away with a 17 but can't bear things too tight, can't wait to see your pics are you going to wear it on it's own or with other bracelets.


----------



## sjunky13

I just bought the large hoop earrings in yellow gold. I should of got the bangle, huh? lol. O well that is next. I am the same with the 18, but I think I would like the 19 as it felt more like a nice loose bangle.


----------



## Greentea

^ it's a slippery slope!


----------



## surfergirljen

designerdiva40 said:


> Yay surfergirl go for it you won't regret it, mines yg & a size 18, I  could of got away with a 17 but can't bear things too tight, can't wait to see your pics are you going to wear it on it's own or with other bracelets.



I know - she wanted me to be a 16 or 17 but I wanted 18 or 19!  We settled on 18. 

SO ... I spoke to the Naples store and put one on paid hold!!!!! YG size 18 - yay!!!  No reveal yet - when I get it I'll post a thread. So excited!!

OH and I asked in reference to LOVE bracelets if there would be a price increase and she said yes right away, and she said it would be MARCH 1. She said it would be "a few hundred dollars."  So ladies ... now's the time!!!


----------



## Brina_ca

Ladies, anyone used to purchase from Cartier online store? 
Is there no sale tax when ordering online?


----------



## Brina_ca

surfergirljen said:


> I know - she wanted me to be a 16 or 17 but I wanted 18 or 19!  We settled on 18.
> 
> SO ... I spoke to the Naples store and put one on paid hold!!!!! YG size 18 - yay!!!  No reveal yet - when I get it I'll post a thread. So excited!!
> 
> OH and I asked in reference to LOVE bracelets if there would be a price increase and she said yes right away, and she said it would be MARCH 1. She said it would be "a few hundred dollars."  So ladies ... now's the time!!!




Woooo, surfergirljen, I am sooo happy for you!


----------



## Bagaday

Brina_ca said:


> Ladies, anyone used to purchase from Cartier online store?
> Is there no sale tax when ordering online?


 
I have ordered from Cartier online and if there is not a boutique in your home state then there is no sales tax.  Free shipping too if I remember correctly.  I have ordered a couple times from the website and have had no problems at all.


----------



## Brina_ca

Bagaday said:


> I have ordered from Cartier online and if there is not a boutique in your home state then there is no sales tax.  Free shipping too if I remember correctly.  I have ordered a couple times from the website and have had no problems at all.



Thanks, Bagaday. I am in WA, there is a tiny Cartier store in Bellevue. I guess it's an authorized dealer, not Cartier boutique.


----------



## kohl_mascara

surfergirljen said:


> I know - she wanted me to be a 16 or 17 but I wanted 18 or 19!  We settled on 18.
> 
> SO ... I spoke to the Naples store and put one on paid hold!!!!! YG size 18 - yay!!!  No reveal yet - when I get it I'll post a thread. So excited!!
> 
> OH a*nd I asked in reference to LOVE bracelets if there would be a price increase and she said yes right away, and she said it would be MARCH 1.* She said it would be "a few hundred dollars."  So ladies ... now's the time!!!



That's what my SA told me!! I wonder why there are so many different dates floating around?  Maybe watches are Feb 14th and the Love collection is March 1???  Seems weird to do it that way instead of all on the same date, but what do I know!

Congrats on your purchase!!  I guess the Sola will have to wait?


----------



## darkangel07760

@surfergirljen: YAY!  So excited!  Can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## surfergirljen

kohl_mascara said:


> That's what my SA told me!! I wonder why there are so many different dates floating around?  Maybe watches are Feb 14th and the Love collection is March 1???  Seems weird to do it that way instead of all on the same date, but what do I know!
> 
> Congrats on your purchase!!  I guess the Sola will have to wait?



Tee hee... maybe...   ... maybe not...   Wink wink!   Will let you know when I get to Florida!   

YOU enjoy your weekend knowing Valentine's is coming up!!! So excited for you!!


----------



## Candice0985

Jen- I just pictured the Sola together with a Love bracelet...


----------



## surfergirljen

If I had them on the same hand (YG with yellow diamond) it would be pretty   wouldn't it?!


----------



## surfergirljen

Me too Candice!!!!!   Yellow gold, yellow diamond...


----------



## kimber418

I have a stupid question.  Is the screwdriver that comes with the Love Bracelet gold
also?  I know it is a stupid question but it looks like it is............

don't laugh!


----------



## dialv

I wondered that to when I was using it. On the bracelet not any diy projects hehe.


----------



## Greentea

It's not gold


----------



## kimber418

Thank greentea.......I didn't think it was.....but you never know considering the price!


----------



## daluu

the screwdriver is plated gold.


----------



## Bethc

I have 2 cuffs, wg and rg, and I love them!  It was more practical for me to get them because I take all of my jewelry off at night...


----------



## darkangel07760

kimber418 said:


> Thank greentea.......I didn't think it was.....but you never know considering the price!


 I NEVER thought of that until you asked!  Dang, it isn't?  Oh wells!


----------



## chloe58

i love the cartier love bracelets and just recentley ordered a YG without diamonds i so excited for it to arrived ! how heavy exactly are the love bracelets ?


----------



## surfergirljen

Heavy! They have a really gorgeous weight to them (I think 36 grams?) that makes them feel sooooo luxurious. I've never really thought about it before but it's pretty cool to have that much solid gold on you! All my other gold is thin chains or ring shanks etc. This feels like something you'd trade in the old days for a horse or something! (LOL - okay that's retarded but you get the point!)


----------



## CourtneyTyler

Bethc said:


> I have 2 cuffs, wg and rg, and I love them! It was more practical for me to get them because I take all of my jewelry off at night...


 

Agree, Beth -- I bought the bangle, then returned it before ever wearing because I realized it was just not practical for me as I take jewelry off at various times of day and always at night.  

Got the cuff instead (YG) but was a bit afraid to wear that because of fear of it falling off.  I got the right size, though, and Cartier store assistants said they've never heard anyone complain of losing the cuff.  For the amount left over on the credit from the bangle, I got a Trinity ring so feel like I did well! Cheers!


----------



## Belle de Jour

^how much are the cuffs vs. bangles?


not my pic, but addiction overload


----------



## Beriloffun

I looked through this thread about a week ago...and then the other night I had a dream that I had a WG love bracelet on my left wrist..

...and the worst part is that I looked for it when I woke up...then I remembered it was a dream:cry:


----------



## Candice0985

belle de jour, love that picture! you should post it in the VCA thread too, those sweet bracelets are what draw my attention


----------



## kohl_mascara

surfergirljen said:


> Tee hee... maybe...   ... maybe not...   Wink wink!   Will let you know when I get to Florida!
> 
> YOU enjoy your weekend knowing Valentine's is coming up!!! So excited for you!!



 Thank you!!! And yes, please keep me updated


----------



## darkangel07760

Belle de Jour said:


> ^how much are the cuffs vs. bangles?
> 
> 
> not my pic, but addiction overload


 

OOOO VCA and Cartier!  A dangerous combo!


----------



## purseinsanity

Belle de Jour said:


> ^how much are the cuffs vs. bangles?
> 
> 
> not my pic, but addiction overload



How gorgeous is this!??!


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG that picture took my breath away!!  What a gorgeous combo! And I thought I was done shopping... LOL


----------



## prettyali

That is totally amazing!  Can anyone tell me about thatVCA bracelet?


----------



## surfergirljen

It's four different ones from the "sweet" alhambra line - about $1100 each.


----------



## chloe58

thanks for the " how heavy" the love bracelet is - made me even more excited for it to arrive


----------



## designerdiva40

Belle de Jour said:


> ^how much are the cuffs vs. bangles?
> 
> 
> not my pic, but addiction overload



OMG they look absolutely stunning my 1 love bangle looks a bit lonely I think I need to get another 1 soon & the VCA looks gorgeous.


----------



## darkangel07760

haha designerdiva40 are you going to get a "friend" for your LOVE bracelet?


----------



## restricter

I blame all of you.  I tried on a love bracelet at lunch time.  Now I can't stop thinking about it.  Sigh.


----------



## designerdiva40

Darkangel lol, I would love to get a companion for my love but I'm on a major shopping ban, but I can dream ha ha


----------



## designerdiva40

restricter said:


> I blame all of you.  I tried on a love bracelet at lunch time.  Now I can't stop thinking about it.  Sigh.



Will you be posting pics soon, I'm thinking you will be getting one very soon as once you try one on that's it you just have to get one


----------



## Bentley1

restricter said:


> I blame all of you.  I tried on a love bracelet at lunch time.  Now I can't stop thinking about it.  Sigh.



I have a feeling Jingy will be getting you a love bracelet in the very near future!


----------



## restricter

Must.  Be.   Good....


Waaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## restricter

Bentley1 said:


> I have a feeling Jingy will be getting you a love bracelet in the very near future!



Jinjy got me a love ring for Valentine's Day.  It was the one Brandoff had listed with the 3 pink sapphires (an Asia-only item, I discovered today).

Anyway, I'm sure this has been asked a million times but...  If you live by yourself and have no one to help you in and out of the bracelet, is this a problem?  Can you put it on/take it off without assistance without having to channel your inner Houdini/Criss Angel?

Or am I better off getting a cuff?  Cuz I'm fickle and like changing up my bling.


----------



## dialv

I have taken mine on/off a few times by myself, it is a little tricky but not to bad.


----------



## Bentley1

restricter said:


> Jinjy got me a love ring for Valentine's Day.  It was the one Brandoff had listed with the 3 pink sapphires (an Asia-only item, I discovered today).
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure this has been asked a million times but...  If you live by yourself and have no one to help you in and out of the bracelet, is this a problem?  Can you put it on/take it off without assistance without having to channel your inner Houdini/Criss Angel?
> 
> Or am I better off getting a cuff?  Cuz I'm fickle and like changing up my bling.



Jinjy has amazing taste!  The love ring sounds amazing. Any chance for modeling pics??  

As for taking the love bracelet off, I have done so only a few times and it was quite easy to do EXCEPT for one time one of the screws was way too tight and I was unable to undo it myself and needed some assistance.  But as far as it being difficult, for me it wasn't so bad. The tight screw was the only problem I ran into.


----------



## darkangel07760

If you are fickle, then I would recommend a cuff.  However, I am a fickle person as well, but knowing that it is locked on my wrist makes me just live with it lol!  Which I like, because it is always nice to have one piece that becomes your signature piece, IMO.


----------



## designerdiva40

Restricter how did you manage to get the love ring with the sapphires, I was told it wasn't available in the UK only the 1 with a single sapphire, it's a gorgeous ring.

I would get the cuff if you like to change your bracelets often, the rg with 1 sapphire is gorgeous.


----------



## restricter

designerdiva40 said:


> Restricter how did you manage to get the love ring with the sapphires, I was told it wasn't available in the UK only the 1 with a single sapphire, it's a gorgeous ring.
> 
> I would get the cuff if you like to change your bracelets often, the rg with 1 sapphire is gorgeous.



Brandoff, the Japanese reseller, is now on eBay.  They listed one in exactly my size so I figured it was fate and grabbed it.


----------



## neenabengal

OMG - RG cuff with 1 sapphire sounds gorge - are there any pics anywhere of it?  And what sort of cost is it compared to a plain RG bracelet?


----------



## designerdiva40

neenabengal said:


> OMG - RG cuff with 1 sapphire sounds gorge - are there any pics anywhere of it?  And what sort of cost is it compared to a plain RG bracelet?



Have a look on the Cartier website & request a price, they have gone up since I last looked.


----------



## Lec8504

I'm stalking this thread   I won't be able to get the bracelet until a while, but in the mean time I'll drool over all of you guys pics


----------



## kimber418

restricter-I just got my white gold love bracelet for valentines day.  when it arrived by FED EX my DH was not home.  He told me to go ahead, sign and open my gift.  I had nobody to help put it on.  I did it alone and it was easy.  JUST BEWARE:  I accidentally dropped one of the screws.  They fall out very easily while trying to screw them in on a strange angle.  It was not hard to do.  Have not taken it off yet. I still have to take photos!

Good Luck​


----------



## sjunky13

I get my earrings today! I am also going to look into getting the ring today as well, if they have my size. There is a Cartier shortage, no lie.

Also The price increase is set for March 1st. But no sure if Love collection is going up. I will find out more info today. I hope it is the rest of the jewelry catching up to the increase they just had and not the LOve increase again. If that is the case the bracelet will be about 4700. yuck. lol


----------



## Bagaday

As much as I enjoy my Love bangle, if the price hits $4700+, I'd not be owning it.  That's a bit OTT for me, price-point wise.  YUCK, is right!!


----------



## Lharding

The Love Collection is going up.  For a YG or RG half diamond bracelet, it will be $8225...was $7600.


----------



## sjunky13

Well here we go................... Love bracelet is going up 4850. 550 increase. 
My earrings are going up and my ring I want. 
I am so shocked this bracelet is 4850 now. They showed me a thing where it says how much gold has gone up and how Cartier hasn't gone up as much. 
I just bought my earrings, now I feel stressed to get the bracelet! I am going to think about the VCA Perlee instead. Same price after the increase. But then I am sure VCA will increase too. Damn! I need to hoard gold!


----------



## lanasyogamama

HOLY MOLY to $4850.  Is that for WG/RG?


----------



## designerdiva40

I looked on Cartiers website to see how much my yg love bangle has gone up & it's gone up from £3,000 to £3,625 & that's since October, in dollars thats probably about $1,000 but in the UK I think we always pay more.


----------



## babybumpkins

So I just walked in today and they said it was $4300 for the rose gold.
WHEN does it go up to $4850 can someone please confirm - eeek that is crazy!

And can someone confirm, is the only way to save taxes to purchase and send to a state that does not have a Cartier store? Ughhh that would be tough.

I am very close to deciding on this as the gift I get for celebrating our first born in May.
The last luxury item I get for a while now ....but it is SUCH a hard price tag to swallow even at $4300 ...I just don't know ...would I feel so much guilt for having spent so much on a plain yellow gold bangle - albeit a beautiful one!
They didn't even have any cuffs for m e to try on (not a single one), and as you all know, we can't try on the actual bangle ...so that was a bit annoying IMO. Turned me off a lil to the whole experience. We were in Singapore a few months back and they had no problem letting me try one on - but it was too small a fit I realized now which is why I wasn't totally in love with it.

Anyways I am rambling....eek ok so please let me know when this price increase is happening!


----------



## Phillyfan

So how much will the plain WG bangle be on March 1? I already have one. Just want to know what the new price will be in U.S. dollars. Thanks!


----------



## materialgurl

ugh!!! there goes my dream of owning one.. that means in canada it will be 5k even though our dollar is on par/higher than USD


----------



## surfergirljen

Materialgurl - they had a price increase (so I heard) around Christmas in Canada... so in that way you might be safe... my SA said she hadn't heard of one. 

I know there is a MARCH 1st US price increase which is why I just ordered mine online. I bought in Florida and with the dollar where it is plus the fact that it's $300 more here PLUS that we pay 7% MORE sales tax I saved $750... if there is any way you can get one before March 1 and ship it in the states you'll save a ton!


----------



## dialv

Great discount surfer girl. Getting your bracelet will be even better saving that kind of cash.


----------



## BrownEyedGurl

Is the price increase just in the USA?  I'll be going to Paris in mid-March and was thinking of getting the YG Love bracelet there, hoping it would be cheaper.

Does anyone know if what the price is in France with the Euro, and if the price increase will affect Europe?

Thanks!


----------



## materialgurl

surfergirljen said:


> Materialgurl - they had a price increase (so I heard) around Christmas in Canada... so in that way you might be safe... my SA said she hadn't heard of one.
> 
> I know there is a MARCH 1st US price increase which is why I just ordered mine online. I bought in Florida and with the dollar where it is plus the fact that it's $300 more here PLUS that we pay 7% MORE sales tax I saved $750... if there is any way you can get one before March 1 and ship it in the states you'll save a ton!



But you will still have to bring the bracelet back and get taxed at customs... no? Might be more expensive.. unless you don't claim it

Anyway i called my Cartier store and the SA did not deny nor confirm a price increase... so i guess it's not happening for Canada

I'm going to take a look at it on Wed... I have a size 17 on hold (no more size 16).. I have a pretty small wrist so I'm not sure if the 17 will work for me. My mom wants to buy it for me =) But I'll probably end up paying half.. I don't want her to spend so much money...


----------



## lanasyogamama

The other option would be the Caribbean.  When I bought it there last may I negotiated several hundred off plus no tax.  It would almost be worth the trip just for that!


----------



## kimber418

The problem they are running into now is that because of the price increase they are
selling out of the 16-17-18 sizes.  My SA at Neimans told me that......


----------



## Bethc

I think I posted on the pricing thread, but I went to Grand Cayman last year and bought the RG cuff, it was significantly less there!


----------



## Lharding

I was at the store in Naples, FL last Monday.  I saw a  16 YG half diamond, 17 YG, 17 YG w/diamonds.


----------



## sjunky13

Well I paid for my ring today. Rose gold with one diamond. It is the last in the country. I should get it on WED. I hope it fits right! I am planning to wear this as a RHR and stacked with something else, maybe a rose gold and diamond band. I love it soo much. I have my earrings and they are really pretty, but a little plain. I need some bling on them, they didn't come with diamonds. I find them a lil boring, but nice everyday earrings.
I also fell in love with the Trinity bangle. I think I might like it better than the love bracelet. Trinity is 4900 and also going up around 500. 
Bad bad increases!


----------



## dialv

I can't wait to see your ring. I love rose gold.


----------



## Christine9

i just ordered my love bracelet and the email i was sent said they "acknowledged my order" and went on to say that it does "not serve as acceptance of order"  this is my first purchase from Cartier and was wondering if i should be worried i might be denied my bracelet!


----------



## sjunky13

Christine9 said:


> i just ordered my love bracelet and the email i was sent said they "acknowledged my order" and went on to say that it does "not serve as acceptance of order" this is my first purchase from Cartier and was wondering if i should be worried i might be denied my bracelet!


 Did you order online? There is a real shortage of Cartier Love right now. Like hardly any peices, My sa said they did better than expected and havent restocked. I think they are waiting to restock after the price increase! I hope you get your bracelet.


----------



## Junkenpo

so i printed up that bracelet sizer on the cartier site... is it pretty accurate?  I want to wear it looser, not so snug up to the skin.  I think when i tried on a bangle a few years back, I was a 17.  Would it be the same for a bracelet?  I actually think I'd want to wear the bracelet bigger than the bangle, which was a pain to get on & off. I like more room for it to slide up the wrist.


----------



## bink

Hey, junkenpoo, what do you mean bracelet vs bangle? Do you mean the one with the chain? Personally, I would add approx 2 mm to your actual wrist size.  Hope that helps?


----------



## bink

Lovely ladies, my 4 diamond rose gold needs a friend! Should I get plain yg, plain rg, or 4 diamond yg???


----------



## Bentley1

Are you able to go into the boutique and try them on with your bracelet to see what looks the best to you?  

You already have rose gold, so I personally would get a yg just for variation and the yg is so lovely.  Since the bracelets with diamonds are plated and shiny, I'd say the yg with diamonds given your rg with diamonds is plated/shiny as well.


----------



## bink

I won't be able to get to a boutique until the end of the month, a little bit closer to march 1st than I'd like to push it. So I was trying to decide beforehand and order it online, but it probably would be best to do it in person and see what I like.  I'm leaning towards the 4 diamonds too, I was just debating the extra $$.  I don't know...  Thanks for your feedback though!


----------



## bink

bink said:


> Hey, junkenpoo, what do you mean bracelet vs bangle? Do you mean the one with the chain? Personally, I would add approx 2 mm to your actual wrist size.  Hope that helps?



I meant 2 cm! Sorry! The Cartier website recommends adding 1.5 cm, I like the extra 1/2.


----------



## surfergirljen

materialgurl said:


> But you will still have to bring the bracelet back and get taxed at customs... no? Might be more expensive.. unless you don't claim it
> 
> Anyway i called my Cartier store and the SA did not deny nor confirm a price increase... so i guess it's not happening for Canada
> 
> I'm going to take a look at it on Wed... I have a size 17 on hold (no more size 16).. I have a pretty small wrist so I'm not sure if the 17 will work for me. My mom wants to buy it for me =) But I'll probably end up paying half.. I don't want her to spend so much money...



Um yeah... will not be claiming this one!!! shhhh.   Hells no! 

If anyone wants to buy one before the increase maybe you could buy a different size and say that you changed your mind and ask them to exchange for a larger one? I'm sure they would do it if you hadn't worn it yet - and they'd have to honour the price because you'd already paid it. Don't let them "run out" of stock just before the increase... so awful if they are playing those games!


----------



## materialgurl

^ ya im way too paranoid about customs... good luck to ya though!


----------



## Belle de Jour

Junkenpo said:


> so i printed up that bracelet sizer on the cartier site...



where can i find it on the website??


----------



## Bagaday

Belle....sizer can be found at Cartier's website.


----------



## Junkenpo

bink said:


> Hey, junkenpoo, what do you mean bracelet vs bangle? Do you mean the one with the chain? Personally, I would add approx 2 mm to your actual wrist size.  Hope that helps?



sorry, i meant the cuff.. i was a 17 with the cuff, but i want the bracelet that screws closed.  i wish i couldtry it on!



Belle de Jour said:


> where can i find it on the website??



i went to the sitemap & then to expertise guide.


----------



## birkin101

Bentley1 said:


> Are you able to go into the boutique and try them on with your bracelet to see what looks the best to you?
> 
> You already have rose gold, so I personally would get a yg just for variation and the yg is so lovely. Since the bracelets with diamonds are plated and shiny, I'd say the yg with diamonds given your rg with diamonds is plated/shiny as well.


 
What do you mean by plated? Aren't they all shiny with the exception of the ones fully covered with diamonds?


----------



## twinkle.tink

*Do you ladies wear your bracelets 24/7? * 

I got mine about a year and a half a go, and always just put the on and off for an occasional wear...but now that I have been stacking them with my tennis bracelets and shamballa bracelet it was getting too much of a pain, so I have been just leaving them on.  It has been about 2 weeks now, I think I am finally used to them always being on. I do like after about a week of tightening the screws at least once everyday , they are finally 'worked in'...I did manage to loose 1 screw  because I wasn't aware when you wear them continuously they tend to work themselves loose at first.


----------



## twinkle.tink

birkin101 said:


> What do you mean by plated? Aren't they all shiny with the exception of the ones fully covered with diamonds?



I think when they first came out there was an option for matte or shiny, I seem to recall debating...but now they are all shiny. I am sure someone who knows for sure will be along, but the is what I recall.


----------



## kimber418

Junkenpo-

I can give you an idea of how the 17 will fit.  Mine is a WG size 17.  My wrist measures
a  6 1/8" exactly........  I bought the size 17 Love bracelet because I did not want it too
loose.  I love the way it fits.  I will post a photo if you want to see how it fits.  What 
size in inches is your wrist????


----------



## kimber418

​I hope this helps.  My Love Bracelet is size 17.  My wrist is a 16 1/8

Please excuse my dry skin......The first one shows how much is left to 
slide up and down my arm.  The second shows with my arm up in the air.
The third shows with my arm leaning on the sofa.......

Let me know if you need any other shots.  I did not realize how hard it is
to take photos your own arm!


----------



## kimber418

Wrist size is 6 1/8~    

Not 16 1/8~


----------



## sjunky13

kimber418 said:


> Wrist size is 6 1/8~
> 
> Not 16 1/8~


  LOL.That would be a big wrist. Your bracelet looks great. You say it is not loose, it looks like you have nice room there.


----------



## darkangel07760

Thanks for the pics kimber418!


----------



## restricter

Well, in case anyone is looking for a rose gold Love cuff in a size 16, the NY Cartier on 5th  is sold out.  Uh, my bad.  Sorry.  Kind of.  

(Woohoo!)


----------



## Bethc

Congrats!  

You decided on the cuff, I have 2 cuffs, I like being able to take them off at night.


----------



## restricter

Bethc said:


> Congrats!
> 
> You decided on the cuff, I have 2 cuffs, I like being able to take them off at night.



That was my line of reasoning too.


----------



## kat99

Junkenpo said:


> sorry, i meant the cuff.. i was a 17 with the cuff, but i want the bracelet that screws closed.  i wish i couldtry it on!
> 
> 
> 
> i went to the sitemap & then to expertise guide.




I have the cuff and had the bracelet...I am a 17 in the cuff and 16 in the bracelet, but my cuff is slightly more loose on me...I could have taken a 16 but it would have been too snug for my liking.


----------



## Bentley1

birkin101 said:


> What do you mean by plated? Aren't they all shiny with the exception of the ones fully covered with diamonds?



The love collection pieces with diamonds are coated with rhodium (i believe) and they are infinitely shinier than the non-diamond pieces. The SA told me they do this to match the icy whiteness of the diamonds in the pieces.  Before I bit the bullet and bought my bracelet, I asked her if they would coat a non diamond item if I paid for it and of course the answer was no.  The shininess was more important to me than the diamonds, so I gave it a try. The gold is also thicker on the items with diamonds.

I'm not sure if you are close to a boutique but if you get a chance, compare a love bracelet with diamonds to one without and you can really see how different they look side by side (shine-wise)


----------



## Bentley1

twinkle.tink said:


> I think when they first came out there was an option for matte or shiny, I seem to recall debating...*but now they are all shiny.* I am sure someone who knows for sure will be along, but the is what I recall.



Sheesh, I wish they were all shiny.  That would of saved me lots of $.  I purchased my wg 4 diamond bracelet this past June and had the non-diamond version been just as shiny, I would have gone with that.  Their diamond love pieces are all plated with rhodium (I believe is the name) whereas the non diamond ones are all matte and not coated with anything.


----------



## surfergirljen

Does the shiny coating last ladies? Damn it now you all have me thinking I want the shiny diamond one! HONESTLY for the extra $3K I can think of a lot of other ways to buy diamonds than the 4 little ones on the LOVE bangle...   BUT now that I see how shiny the other one is I'm tempted!


----------



## surfergirljen

Like seriously! Look at the difference even on the website! But does that mean it won't patina or dull at all?


----------



## Bentley1

surfergirljen said:


> Like seriously! Look at the difference even on the website! But does that mean it won't patina or dull at all?



Yeah, see what a big difference there is! 

I asked my SA what will happen over time to the shiny coating. She stated that its pretty thick and that people who have had it for many years have come in to have it "re-coated" and they charge $200 for that, however they polish for free to help with scratches.


----------



## kat99

Do they plate the ones with sapphires too? Mine has a pink sapphire and is pretty shiny...just wondering!


----------



## darkangel07760

That is so interesting about the rhodium plating!  I had no idea!


----------



## Bentley1

kat99 said:


> Do they plate the ones with sapphires too? Mine has a pink sapphire and is pretty shiny...just wondering!



I'm not certain whether its the case with the sapphire Love Bracelet.  I'd love to know the answer to this though, if anyone else knows for sure.

My guess would be, yes, that they coat the pieces with any stones.  Especially since you say that it's so shiny!


----------



## designerdiva40

kat99 said:


> I have the cuff and had the bracelet...I am a 17 in the cuff and 16 in the bracelet, but my cuff is slightly more loose on me...I could have taken a 16 but it would have been too snug for my liking.



Does your cuff go over your bangle when you wear them together as Ive got a yg bangle & tried the cuff on in the same size & it was slightly smaller so I wondered if I went up a size this wouldn't happen.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Bentley1 said:


> The love collection pieces with diamonds are coated with rhodium (i believe) and they are infinitely shinier than the non-diamond pieces. The SA told me they do this to match the icy whiteness of the diamonds in the pieces.  Before I bit the bullet and bought my bracelet, I asked her if they would coat a non diamond item if I paid for it and of course the answer was no.  The shininess was more important to me than the diamonds, so I gave it a try. The gold is also thicker on the items with diamonds.
> 
> I'm not sure if you are close to a boutique but if you get a chance, compare a love bracelet with diamonds to one without and you can really see how different they look side by side (shine-wise)



Hmmm...mine, WG, are both shiny and match.  I didn't go with my husband to buy them, as he surprised me.  My memory isn't as good as it used to be, but I do recall lots of back and forth and questions from husband when we were first talking about getting 'one' and debating white diamonds or without...lots of questions about did I like the matte look. Maybe this is why. Maybe he paid to have it coated so they match...I will have to ask him...but I do see plenty of pics of other regular ones that are shiny.


----------



## Contessa

kat99 said:


> Do they plate the ones with sapphires too? Mine has a pink sapphire and is pretty shiny...just wondering!


 
Einseine recently got her Love Bracelet in WG w/ diamonds and I believe she said that Cartier only coats the white gold bracelets NOT the YG or RG. 

This was HER reasoning for getting the WG w/ diamonds. It's much more shiny, resistant to scratches, and NO, the coating should not rub off.


----------



## Bentley1

twinkle.tink said:


> Hmmm...mine, WG, are both shiny and match.  I didn't go with my husband to buy them, as he surprised me.  My memory isn't as good as it used to be, but I do recall lots of back and forth and questions from husband when we were first talking about getting 'one' and debating white diamonds or without...lots of questions about did I like the matte look. Maybe this is why. Maybe he paid to have it coated so they match...I will have to ask him...but I do see plenty of pics of other regular ones that are shiny.



Thats interesting. Yeah, I'm not sure how it may have been done previously and I'm not saying that the non-diamond pieces aren't shiny, but they definitely don't have the high gloss shine the diamond items do.  The SA's are pretty quick to point this out to people who are debating between the two.

Where you able to look at the side by side pics that a member posted on this thread from Cartier's website?  The difference is pretty noticeable.


----------



## DMC2

The price increase is so depressing!!!! I want a RG but I feel like by the time I can convince my wonderful BF to take the plunge, it's going to be insane!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

I went in to the Toronto Bloor Street boutique today just to double check that the size i ordered in Naples was the right one and OMG I love my SA so much! I'm a "proper" size 17 by the website so I figured I'd want an 18 or 19 but last time I went in they only let me try those metal rings on. I ordered an 18 but had the teeniest bit of doubt...

My SA used to work for VCA and she's so sweet... she pulled out a RG and YG actual bracelet and very carefully screwed them each on my wrist so I could feel them both ... and I'm so glad I went because what I want is a 19 after all! I am SO glad she let me try them on... I want to wear mine the way Kristin Cavaillari and Eva Mendes wear theirs - loose so they hang onto your hand a bit and can be pushed up to type/do chores/etc. The 19 is perfect and the boutique in FL is going to have it waiting! 

PLUS... she disappeared for a bit and came back with a bag FULL of perfume samples, books/catalogues/magazines, a travel jewelry box (like a watch box but soft suede), a precious metals cleaning KIT for the bracelet and she gave me one of the red service pouches to carry it in!! And I didn't even buy it from her today! Love her, love Cartier...


----------



## peppers90

^^congrats surfergirljen!  I can't wait to see
your bracelet . Be careful,  they are addicting.  I'm
already thinking about a YG one!


----------



## kohl_mascara

It is LOVE bracelet mania on tPF and I am being drawn into it again!!!  I talked to my darling fiance, and he said he will see what he can do to get me one, but I feel so bad!  He JUST proposed and JUST got me my dream e-ring.  I need to stop being such a brat and just be happy with what I already have. . .


----------



## restricter

DMC2 said:


> The price increase is so depressing!!!! I want a RG but I feel like by the time I can convince my wonderful BF to take the plunge, it's going to be insane!!!



Yet another reason why a cat is better than a man.  Cats LOVE jewelry!  I asked Winky if I could have a Love cuff and he said yes, but I need to get his name engraved inside so everyone knows it's his Cartier.  

He's going to pose with his cuff tomorrow.  Just please don't mock the giant bald spots from his ultrasound and biopsy, 'kay?

DMC2 - we will pray to the gods of Fancy Feast that your BF sees reason.


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> I went in to the Toronto Bloor Street boutique today just to double check that the size i ordered in Naples was the right one and OMG I love my SA so much! I'm a "proper" size 17 by the website so I figured I'd want an 18 or 19 but last time I went in they only let me try those metal rings on. I ordered an 18 but had the teeniest bit of doubt...
> 
> My SA used to work for VCA and she's so sweet... she pulled out a RG and YG actual bracelet and very carefully screwed them each on my wrist so I could feel them both ... and I'm so glad I went because what I want is a 19 after all! I am SO glad she let me try them on... I want to wear mine the way Kristin Cavaillari and Eva Mendes wear theirs - loose so they hang onto your hand a bit and can be pushed up to type/do chores/etc. The 19 is perfect and the boutique in FL is going to have it waiting!
> 
> PLUS... she disappeared for a bit and came back with a bag FULL of perfume samples, books/catalogues/magazines, a travel jewelry box (like a watch box but soft suede), a precious metals cleaning KIT for the bracelet and she gave me one of the red service pouches to carry it in!! And I didn't even buy it from her today! Love her, love Cartier...


 
NICE!  Always wonderfult o have a great SA!


----------



## Phillyfan

kohl_mascara - You make me laugh! On Feb.23rd you wrote that you were not enamored by the Love bracelet. You said that you tried it on and it felt stiff. You also said that you're not a bangle person. That was a quick turnaround. Please be certain as it is a big expense - at least for many of us. You also mentioned in previous threads that perhaps it would be nice for an anniversary gift in a few years. I recommend wearing any old costume bangle 24/7 to be certain you like the feel. I have the Cartier Love WG bangle and RG cuff. I regret the cuff sometimes. So please be sure!!!! In the meantime, enjoy your fabulous stunning ring!


----------



## kohl_mascara

I know hokaplan. . .I am so darn fickle!  I really do like it. . .I just couldn't justify paying $4300 for the yg love bangle when I can pay just a bit more for a balloon bleu watch!!! I guess I was trying to convince myself I didn't want it.  Well, now I'm re-convinced.  But I agree that I should try on a costume bangle for 24/7!  That sounds like a great plan (now I just have to find one. . .).  Why would you ever regret the cuff? Is it because it doesn't get as much wear as the bangle???


----------



## Phillyfan

Are you re-convinced to buy it or not buy it? I love the RG color of the cuff. And I'm glad that I purchased it when I did because there have been such big increases in the past 2 years since I got mine. However, it hurts a little to put on and off. Once it is on, it lays fine. And I really shouldn't worry about it slipping off cause it takes effort to put on. My bangle and cuff are both size 17. My SA told me that I could be a size 16. But the cuff would have been even more difficult to get on. I don't think the cuff looks like it should cost over $3000 - JMO. The bangle is also overpriced. I forget what I paid but it was over $4000 I think. I have a medium auto ss ballon bleu. But if I were choosing between purchasing a Love bracelet or watch, I'd get the watch.


----------



## surfergirljen

Haha... it's this site Khol and Hokaplan - I think a year ago I declared that I didn't see what was so special about that bracelet... but since becoming aware of it and seeing it modelled here (and by the stars I have to admit!) it's totally grown on me. Now I appreciate the classic simplicity of it! 

LOL Khol if you're a brat I'm a brat too!   It's addictive and so hard to not fall into that "what's next" trap - especially here!   I think it would be absolutely adorable if your DH got you one for a wedding present - even if he buys it now (I believe if you are 100% sure you want it it's okay to buy now before they go up another $900 by your wedding I'm sure!) and tucks it away somewhere safe.  I think if you put it away until right before your wedding day it would be so special and you'd always associate something nice with it instead of just "another thing"... kwim? I'm trying to do that with my LOVE - keep it for an anniversary or celebration or birthday gift (and with the sola save it for something big! am going to try!)  And you could get him something like it so you both have a lovely gift for your wedding!


----------



## sjunky13

I'm a brat too! My bracelet is in! I am going to pick it up soon. I have been in Cartier almost every day this week. LOL. I also need to find something for about 3k, so I miht have a nice matching ring, or trinity ring. It is hard to resist nice new sparkly things! 
With the INSANE price increase, I had to get it now. 
Hokaplan, The cuff felt and looked really bad on me. I hated it! Hello sausage wrists!


----------



## DMC2

The price increase is so stressful!!!  My BF said he would get it for me but then I have to wait a little longer for my e-ring!  I could wait on the love bracelet but I feel like by then it's going to be above $5000 or even $6000!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Hokaplan - I am convinced that I NEED a love bracelet.  This place is dangerous!!!  I complained to another tPFer about my wanting a Love bracelet and she said "this is what being a girl is about!  You will always want new things and it won't end until you die."   But it's true!! My fiance and I are thinking about getting matching watches.  I keep going back and forth about getting a BB or a Rolex DateJust. . .in the end I think I will go with Rolex because that's what HE wants (and he deserves it!).  So I am thinking, like others have mentioned, about getting a bit of both worlds by getting the Cartier Love bracelet and a Rolex watch. . .

surfergirljen - this place is toxic! LOL.  My fiance knows me so well, he was like "Do you only want this because everyone else on tPF wants it or has it. . or because you REALLY REALLY want it?" I THINK I really want it, but then like hokaplan pointed out, a few days ago I was so adamant about NOT getting it.  Ah, a woman's heart. . .what a fickle thing.  Anyway, I am planning on getting him a Rolex  Especially since he wants to get me to the bracelet, but that means my watching watch will have to come later. . .(which I am totally fine with).


----------



## neenabengal

Hokaplan said:


> Are you re-convinced to buy it or not buy it? I love the RG color of the cuff. And I'm glad that I purchased it when I did because there have been such big increases in the past 2 years since I got mine. However, it hurts a little to put on and off. Once it is on, it lays fine. And I really shouldn't worry about it slipping off cause it takes effort to put on. My bangle and cuff are both size 17. My SA told me that I could be a size 16. But the cuff would have been even more difficult to get on. I don't think the cuff looks like it should cost over $3000 - JMO. The bangle is also overpriced. I forget what I paid but it was over $4000 I think. I have a medium auto ss ballon bleu. But if I were choosing between purchasing a Love bracelet or watch, I'd get the watch.



Hokaplan - I am interested in buying a rose gold cuff but there doesnt seem to be many pics on here of the rose gold cuff.  Would you mind posting pics?  Would love to see it being modelled - the front of the cuff but also what it looks like on the back of the arm.  Hope you can post pics - or can anyone signpost me to a thread where a rose gold cuff is posted?  Many thanks


----------



## lanasyogamama

I hate to be a Debbie Downer, but as Tim Gunn would say "I'm worried".  I ADORE my Love bracelet, but it's literally the only major piece of jewelry I've gotten in over 10 years.  I knew I wanted a gold bangle, and wore a $20 for a whole year to make sure I was sure, and then it was here that I discovered the Cartier, which was perfect for me since I was so worried about losing it.

That being said.  $5K can buy a lot of things, a wardrobe for the business world, a very decent amount of nice furniture, a down payment on a car or house, a LOT of shoes!  I don't know anyone's finances here, but I just don't like seeing people swept up my the machine so to speak.  Prices increase over time, it's a fact of life, don't get pressured!!!!

And IRL, at least in my circles, while I love my bracelet and am still obsessed with it, really, nobody notices it.  I've gotten maybe 5 compliments in a whole year.  It's not a "wow" think like diamonds.

I hope I didn't hurt anyone, that wasn't my intention.


----------



## kohl_mascara

thanks lanasyogamama - you really put things into perspective.  I was swept up in the craze and was ready to jump on it. . .but I think I'll take my time deciding instead of rushing into it!


----------



## babybumpkins

What wise words from lanasyogamama-  even I am a lil worried
tpf pushed me over the edge ,  that along with the price increase is very stressful!
But 5k for us is so much with baby on the way and huge morgage.
We have lived a lavish lifestyle the 2 of us so far but now must be mre responsible.
Anyways,  I really promise to save after this and this is my last nice gift I get
for a very long time , hubbys words as well.  It's nice to know there are others o. Here who understand how nerveracking the decision was. I guess the fact that my bracelet needs to stay in the box and can't yet console me with it's beauty is even more stressful lol!  Money is spen but I hope it was the perfect one!

However flip side is I always thougt I might want one but never could have thought or believed you could really live in it and love it forever as TPFers have sworn to.
So I guess knowing that the love bracelet could live up to it's promise
was wonderful ! And I totally understand not getting tons of compliments...
Something this classic and timeless won't have a ton of flash to it.
I just adore the significance and meaning.

However kohl with all the exciting things you have going on in
your life and new ring and watch -  I think you could definitely
wait for a other special time in your life that the love bracelet will really
be able to shine and add significance to. That's how I justify kicking myself for 
not getting it earlier at least . All is meant to be!


----------



## calisnoopy

^^I totally understand how TPF can make you want things you never even knew existed or had only thought of in passing before.  However, sometimes it's always super helpful to get all the info from other members about potential price increases and if timing is right, it could help you save lots of $$ buying something now vs another item which may not be increasing in price as quickly if at all.

I LOVE my Cartier Love Bracelets (YG and WG) and I hate to add to the crazy frenzy, LOL but it is a classic piece I wear 24/7 and only take them off when I go traveling to certain countries (like I was advised to for South Africa and also for upcoming Brazil trip)...

I actually get a lot of compliments from people on them which I was surprised since I figured they've been around forever and many people have probably seen them already...

But I guess in the end, you have to try to step back and see if it fits you and your lifestyle too...


----------



## Phillyfan

Three years ago, I was so not into Vuitton, watches, and Cartier. Thanks to TPF, I've acquired about 11 LV bags, 2 LV wallets, 3 Rolex, 2 J12s, Cartier roadster and ballon bleu, a WG Love bangle, a RG Love cuff, a Cartier Love charity bracelet, a HOF reset of e-ring and some unbranded pieces! That is a lot in 3 years. I was just as happy before I had all these material items too. TPF is dangerous - try not to get caught up in the hoopla. Fortunately, it is out of my system. Sometimes I "toy" with the idea of a 36mm flower dial Rolex but I remind myself that is ridiculous. I already have 7 amazing watches!


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ dang!!!!


----------



## Bethc

Ok... I'm at Cartier on 5th... I decided to get the WG Love diamond ring, I've always wanted it!  I'm so excited!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ Congrats!!! Can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## materialgurl

hahaha cartier fever continues... i love it!


----------



## kat99

Bethc said:


> Ok... I'm at Cartier on 5th... I decided to get the WG Love diamond ring, I've always wanted it!  I'm so excited!!



This is one of my favorite items. Congrats!


I agree with everybody else who has commented on not getting caught up in the "hype" though the Love bracelet is a lovely piece. I think what's really important is framing things in the mindset of "_should_ I buy this piece, it is $5k that I could use on x, y, z" rather than "I am _going _to buy this piece, so shouldn't I buy it now at $5k vs. $6k next year?"


----------



## Phillyfan

Thank goodness I bought my goodies when I did! My almost 10 yr old daughter and almost 16 yr old son are majorly into high end clothing. Daughter likes boutiques and son likes American Eagle and Abercrombie. They are growing like weeds and I want them to be happy. So no more Cartier or a flower rolex for me! Ladies, buy your stuff before kids get big cause it will be harder later. I also have 1 in college with driver insurance and the 3rd car!


----------



## thegraceful1

I will like to see all the pictures your new cartier pieces posted here too:
http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-reference-forum/please-post-your-cartier-pieces-here-232745.html


----------



## sjunky13

I did get caught up into the hype somewhat. 
I ran out and got the bracelet and earrings. I am glad I did, as the jump for the plain bangle was too much. $550.00. I am not sure about the earrings. 
  If I don't find the ring I love and really want, well too bad then. I will wait. I have 2 really nice Cartier peices and feel sooo happy and lucky to even own them.


----------



## kohl_mascara

sjunky13 said:


> I did get caught up into the hype somewhat.
> I ran out and got the bracelet and earrings. I am glad I did, as the jump for the plain bangle was too much. $550.00. I am not sure about the earrings.
> If I don't find the ring I love and really want, well too bad then. I will wait. I have 2 really nice Cartier peices and feel sooo happy and lucky to even own them.



I am soooo glad you got the items you wanted before the price increase!!!  I was *this* close to buying the yg love bracelet yesterday because the SA was like "if you come back next week, instead of being $4300, it'll be $4800!" and then my knees started to shake LOL.  Ah, but I have other priorities right now so I'll have to hold off on it! But congrats to you and everyone that was lucky enough to score one (or a few items!) before the first price increase of the year!!!


----------



## restricter

My RG Love cuff was a planned purchase anyway.  I would have bought it for my birthday so the way I see it is that I got it now and have months of enjoyment ahead of me.


----------



## ryu_chan

I was like everyone here.  After reading this thread for some time, it started getting me interested in the Love bracelet even though I really did not like the idea of having something on 24/7 initially. There is the deadliness of TPF for ya .  Went to look at the bracelet, and tried on the cuffs, and at the end of the day, I realized I was not a bangle person after all. Also my husband advised me that I could put that money towards a Rolex instead, and that is what I did. Whether it is worth 5k is really up to the individual. I do think you should definitely consider whether you are a bracelet/bangle girl or not though...


----------



## surfergirljen

kohl_mascara said:


> I am soooo glad you got the items you wanted before the price increase!!!  I was *this* close to buying the yg love bracelet yesterday because the SA was like "if you come back next week, instead of being $4300, it'll be $4800!" and then my knees started to shake LOL.  Ah, but I have other priorities right now so I'll have to hold off on it! But congrats to you and everyone that was lucky enough to score one (or a few items!) before the first price increase of the year!!!



Good girl!  

I know it's tempting - I half think that they do these price increases just to push people off the fence! It's so hard to resist when the small sensible part of my brain says "well you're really SAVING money if you buy it now instead of later!" LOL. It'll always be there Khol - enjoy your sola and planning your wedding! The LOVE will be yours one day I'm sure... something to look forward to!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thanks surfergirljen!  I'll get it someway, somehow - just not now! hehe


----------



## darkangel07760

Oi!  I wonder if the price increase in the U.S. is going to be before or after August this year...  They had one last year in December, so I wonder when they will do it again?


----------



## Bentley1

Darkangel,

The next price increase is this tuesday, March 1!!!  Can you believe it? It is CRAZY!  The last one, as you mentioned was barely 3 months ago in December.


----------



## missD

OMG It's Monday! 

I really want to get the cuff + 1 diamond. 

What to do? What to do?????


----------



## Bethc

Here's my new addition...


----------



## darkangel07760

Sad.  Oh well.  Hopefully it won't go up AGAIN after this price increase before August.


----------



## Bagaday

*Bethc*:  LOVE IT!!  your bracelets look fantastic together.  congrats & enjoy.


----------



## sjunky13

I have my bracele on and I LOVE it. LOL. I need to take pics , it is dark and cloudy here. But I am very happy.


----------



## greensleaves

sjunky13 said:


> I have my bracele on and I LOVE it. LOL. I need to take pics , it is dark and cloudy here. But I am very happy.



Does this mean you decided to keep the smaller one?


----------



## babybumpkins

oh sjunky13 you must post pics !!!!! Can't wait to see your new love!


----------



## sjunky13

greensleaves said:


> Does this mean you decided to keep the smaller one?


 Yes and no. I kept the smaller one, but exchanged it for YG. I had the rose gold and it looked like copper on me and too plain. 
I decided not to get the larger one as it spinned around on me and fell down to my knuckles almost. With this one I can still fit a few fingers inside and it has a give of about 3 inches up my arm.


----------



## peppers90

Bethc said:


> Here's my new addition...



Beautiful *Bethc*  Congrats; you have an arm full of Cartier


----------



## sjunky13

I can't get a good pic. It is impossible. I will take better ones in daylight. I might switch the bracelet to my other hand. Unless I do my watch on the right? PLEASE excuse my horrible nails. I need a manicure very bad.


----------



## sjunky13

Is this better?


----------



## kimber418

sjunky13~  Your new bracelet looks beautiful on you.  Congrats!  Glad you got the YG!
Yours fits exactly how mine does and it feels great.   It's hard to get used to wearing it in the shower!  I always reach for it to take off....


----------



## kimber418

Bethc~ Love your bracelets and ring.  They look great on you!  Congrats!  Do you leave
all three on all the time?


----------



## Bagaday

*sjunky13*:  Congrats on your new bracelet, it looks fantastic!!  Enjoy.


----------



## sjunky13

Thank you! It is still spinning around. Is that normal? I am soo glad I didnt size up bigger, omg.


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> Here's my new addition...


  This does look really really good!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Congrats beth and sjunky!!!!  You guys must be soo happy!!


----------



## babybumpkins

Congrats Bethc and Sjunky !  They look so great on the both of you!!!!! 
You must be on cloud 9 !

I hope mine is also the perfect fit! Hopefully this also means I won't need to size up to an 18. I really would love mine to be loose but not too loose, not like a fashion bangle exactly ...it is suppose to be part of us right!   I feel like many celebs wear it quite loose now and it looks great on them ...but lets face it , I bet you they won't be wearing it a few years or even months from now. However, many TPFers say they wear just as loose and it is perfect for them. Guess I will need to figure it out soon!


----------



## Bethc

Thanks everyone!!  I'm loving the new ring.  My bracelets are cuffs, so I can take them off at night.  The downside is that there are only a few different versions to choose from.

Sjunky, your bracelet looks wonderful!!


----------



## surfergirljen

missD said:


> OMG It's Monday!
> 
> I really want to get the cuff + 1 diamond.
> 
> What to do? What to do?????



SIMPLE: ORDER ONLINE TONIGHT GIRL!!! 

If you really want one you might as well - even if you're not 100% sure about the size I'm sure you can exchange it but don't wait - I'll bet at midnight the prices will go up on the website.


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> Thanks everyone!!  I'm loving the new ring.  My bracelets are cuffs, so I can take them off at night.  The downside is that there are only a few different versions to choose from.
> 
> Sjunky, your bracelet looks wonderful!!



So pretty Beth!!! Congrats!


----------



## Bethc

peppers90 said:


> Beautiful *Bethc*  Congrats; you have an arm full of Cartier




Thanks!  I'm so happy with the new ring!


----------



## ryu_chan

Bethc - beautiful combo. The new ring looks fantastic stacked with the eternity ring.


----------



## ryu_chan

sjunky13, the bracelet looks fantastic. This size seems perfect for you.


----------



## Bethc

surfergirljen said:


> So pretty Beth!!! Congrats!



Thanks!!  Back to my VCA obsession


----------



## Bethc

babybumpkins said:


> Congrats Bethc and Sjunky !  They look so great on the both of you!!!!!
> You must be on cloud 9 !
> 
> I hope mine is also the perfect fit! Hopefully this also means I won't need to size up to an 18. I really would love mine to be loose but not too loose, not like a fashion bangle exactly ...it is suppose to be part of us right!   I feel like many celebs wear it quite loose now and it looks great on them ...but lets face it , I bet you they won't be wearing it a few years or even months from now. However, many TPFers say they wear just as loose and it is perfect for them. Guess I will need to figure it out soon!



Thanks!  I can't wait to see pics from yours!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Thanks girls for being supportive.  I was kind of nervous opening this threadnthat people might have been mad at me.


----------



## darkangel07760

Yay sjunky and bethc your bracelets look great!


----------



## Bentley1

Congrats on your bracelets ladies!  Looks beautiful on your wrists! 

PS: I have never posted pics on here before, I'm technologically backward, does anyone know how I can upload pics from my blackberry?


----------



## luvmy3girls

would you guys ever purchase one pre owned? Do you know of any sellers that sell authentic ones?


----------



## Bagaday

^^I thought about it but ended up purchasing via a Cartier boutique. Bluefly has them every once in awhile and they are authenticated by CIRCA which is a respected re-sell jewelry house. I do not trust Ebay-end of story. That's not to say there aren't trusted sellers but I choose to avoid the hassle and sleepless nights of always 'wondering'......


----------



## restricter

luvmy3girls said:


> would you guys ever purchase one pre owned? Do you know of any sellers that sell authentic ones?



Yes I would and did.  I purchased a rose gold with pink sapphire love ring from Brandoff, which is a Japanese re-seller with brick & mortar locations in Japan and other parts of Asia.  You do need to be very aware of prices because Japanese re-seller prices can run a little high (Brandoff's VCA and Hermes items are above retail).  

Beyond that, you can find authentic pre-loved items at Jemznjewels.com, Ann's Fabulous Finds and Beladora.

Good luck to you in your search.


----------



## justlurking

As has been mentioned, there was a price increase today. The yellow and gold bangles are now $4850 and the white $5200. I know this isn't news to any of you.

Does anyone know what the price WAS of the yellow gold LOVE bracelet...the chain one with the two interlocking circles? It is now $1350 on the website. I didn't pay attention to it before, so was wondering if that increased also. 

Thanks!

p.s. All your LOVE bracelets are beautiful!

ETA: Ok, I've just answered my own question! I just checked this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-...e-post-your-cartier-pieces-here-232745-3.html and lemontart posted a beautiful pic of hers on 10-17-2008 and mentioned the price then as being $1350! So in other words, Cartier is socking it to everyone bc of how much more popular the LOVE bangle is. I'm assuming the cuff went up also? I didn't pay attention to the price of that previously either.


----------



## restricter

Justlurking - the rose gold love cuff went up to $3500 from $3150.


----------



## missD

These prices are horrendous!


----------



## missD

Oh, the price of the interlocking bracelet DID NOT go up. I remember it well!


----------



## justlurking

Thank you restricter, and yes missD, that's a great way to describe those prices!


----------



## Phillyfan

OMG - I'm the owner of a $5200 bracelet. That is crazy!


----------



## sjunky13

THanks ladies. I love this love!
Hoka, I agree it is insane!!
Yay, trinity did not go up! I am safe with getting my ring. Also my earrings I have never worn went up. 
My first night sleeping with the bracelet and it wound up pushed high on my arm. I had little screw dents in my arm. LOL. I love the feel of this bracelet, now I need some diamond etenity bangles to stack with them. lol


----------



## peppers90

Sjunky~~ congrats on your new YG Love!
That is next on my long jewelry list . Glad
are enjoying the sizing.


----------



## Bethc

I'm done, no more Love for me!! Lol


----------



## surfergirljen

I know... makes you glad you got in - imagine one day in a few years they could be $10,000!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Woooooow. As I expected, quite a price increase!  Sigh. Well, I am not telling my SO that! We are supposed to be getting matching YG Love bracelets this August, if everything keeps going the way its going. Sheesh. I might have to start looking around online for used ones like I did for my WG!


----------



## babybumpkins

wow - its hard to believe that they can keep raising prices b/c soon no one will buy right? Do you think they can continue to do so , does anyone know? have the rate increases been consistent every year for the past 5 - 10 years now?


----------



## sjunky13

The price of gold is sky high right now and of course the insane mark up because it is a hot collection. If gold continues to go up, so will Cartier love.


----------



## Phillyfan

Silly ? but do prices ever drop if gold price goes down?


----------



## sjunky13

They do! But of course the houses won't drop the prices. 
Plus you see the love bracelet on everyone know a days. Women are buying it for themselves . It is very popular. I know that no one will notice when I wear it as it is not a blingy peice and very low key.


----------



## lynne_ross

Did the price in Canada go up too (rose/yellow gold was $4600 last time I checked)?


----------



## whoops

Just wondering if anyone knew because I can't seem to find it online. I'm trying to figure out if I have a nickel allergy. Do you know if Cartier's white gold or any gold they use has nickel trace elements in it? Or what kind of alloy is used?


----------



## darkangel07760

Bentley1 said:


> Congrats on your bracelets ladies! Looks beautiful on your wrists!
> 
> PS: I have never posted pics on here before, I'm technologically backward, does anyone know how I can upload pics from my blackberry?


 
I don't know of a simple, direct way from blackberry to here.  I use photobucket to upload my photos to here.  You can get a Blackberry app of Photobucket, and then you might be able to do it. 
Or, you can email the pics to yourself, and then transfer from the email to your desktop.
Hope that helps!


----------



## takeoutbox

lynne_ross said:


> Did the price in Canada go up too (rose/yellow gold was $4600 last time I checked)?



its now 4850


----------



## missD

Does anyone know the price of it in 1970?


----------



## Phillyfan

I'd be curious as to prices in 1970, 1980 and 1990!


----------



## missD

Hahaha we're going to make a line chart of price increases! I wonder when was the longest period of steady pricing!


----------



## Bethc

These are OLD prices from July 2008:

Yellow gold, sans diamonds: $3,600
Yellow gold, half diamonds :$7,250

Rose gold - same structure as yellow

White gold, sans diamonds - $4,200
White gold, half diamonds - $7,550


----------



## Phillyfan

Thanks Bethc. But we wonder what they were even further back!


----------



## goyardlover

Was at Cartier a couple of days ago and was told that the love cuff is being discontinued. Anyone else hear this???


----------



## darkangel07760

If the cuff is being discontinued, I wanna grab one! Maybe I will be lucky and be able to get one after my no shopping ban ends.  
About the pricing, I can offer that in 2005, my white gold Love bracelet (sans diamonds) was $3300.


----------



## restricter

That's weird.  Didn't they just introduce the cuff a few years ago?


----------



## Phillyfan

Wow - quite interesting news about the cuff. I have a rose gold one. When something Cartier is discontinued - Does it make it more disireable, less desireable or no different?


----------



## CourtneyTyler

restricter said:


> Justlurking - the rose gold love cuff went up to $3500 from $3150.


 

My receipt from January of this year for yellow gold cuff says it was $3,175, not 3,150 -- this was at a Cartier boutique in Los Angeles.

So now it's $3,500?  Good grief!!!


----------



## sunshine69

Hi ladies, I have an old Cartier glossy look book from 2001 back when they'd send glossys out around Christmas (who knows they might still but I haven't received any in years). Are you ready? The YG bracelet was 2,775.00 and the WG bracelet was 2,975.00.  I thought it was so much back then (when I was broke).   FYI, the WG ring was 975.00 and the YG ring was 925.00.


----------



## sunshine69

It looks like the RG bracelet was 2,900.00 in 2003.


----------



## sunshine69

I'm sure with some research I could determine what the price of gold was back in 2001 to determine if the bracelet increase over the past 10 years is commensurate with the increase in gold prices.  Just curious.


----------



## Phillyfan

Wow. Cartier was and always will be expensive for many of us.


----------



## babybumpkins

So we went through a relatively huge hike this month. $500 all once!


----------



## kohl_mascara

The jump in prices will always be higher and higher because the base prices are getting higher and higher.  So even though 13% doesn't sound that much. . .if the base price is $4300 then 13% means a $550 jump in price.  Sucks!


----------



## materialgurl

canadian prices went up as well!! $4850, same as the states


----------



## missD

goyardlover said:


> Was at Cartier a couple of days ago and was told that the love cuff is being discontinued. Anyone else hear this???




WOW! I wish they didn't I actually really like the look of them.


----------



## calisnoopy

Was at cartier bh and they had lots of love bracelets with diamonds, without diamonds and with other stones too...and they had cuffs in plain gold I believe

Got a charity bracelet cord changed from red to blue, figured it was time for a new color add heehee, they were sooo nice, took 2 min to change and no charge =)


----------



## skyqueen

sjunky13 said:


> Is this better?


PERFECT!!!
So happy for you!


----------



## sjunky13

skyqueen said:


> PERFECT!!!
> So happy for you!


 Thanks!!! xoxo.

I have to say the Love bracelet is my favorite purchase in a while.
When hubby screwed it on , he said are you ready to be imprisioned for life? LOL. I hope he was talking about the bracelet! 
It is true that since I really can't take it off, I am wearing it and using it. I can't imagine not having it there. I always say I will wear my jewelry and then never do I always want to keep it perfect and pristine . It being on for life has made me enjoy it and not be scared of scratches and wear on it. Only thing is , I want another!


----------



## ryu_chan

Does anyone wear RG bracelet with WG/diamond rings? I never liked the WG or YG Love bracelet, and have not considered RG until recently. I looked at RG today, and I am defintitely warming up to the idea. Just wondering how it would look with a VCA ring I want. If anyone has similar combo, can you post pictures?


----------



## alo6

^ I've got the rose gold with alternating diamonds and love it sooo much.  I definitely agree with you as the YG was a little too strong for me and not into the WG since I wear mostly YG/RG jewelry.  I think that Cartier just to do all the watches in RG so it's definitely a more traditional color for Cartier. I am wearing it with a MOP and YG vintage Alhambra bracelet and it layers really nicely together.  My engagement/wedding ring is platinum and I don't really think they conflict too much since it's not right next to each other.  Go for the RG!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Just some info that my bracelet didn't set off security on either end of the trip I just returned from.


----------



## ryu_chan

alo6 said:


> ^ I've got the rose gold with alternating diamonds and love it sooo much.  I definitely agree with you as the YG was a little too strong for me and not into the WG since I wear mostly YG/RG jewelry.  I think that Cartier just to do all the watches in RG so it's definitely a more traditional color for Cartier. I am wearing it with a MOP and YG vintage Alhambra bracelet and it layers really nicely together.  My engagement/wedding ring is platinum and I don't really think they conflict too much since it's not right next to each other.  Go for the RG!


Thanks alo6. I can picture YG MOP layering really well with RG Love. Do you wear the bracelet on the same side as your engagement/wedding ring? If I get one, I would wear it on my right side with a WG VCA ring.


----------



## babybumpkins

I don't get to wear my RG until May ...
But I was planning on wearing it on my left arm so that it wouldn't get in the way - but I do also have my platinum engagement ring on my left hand. So not 100% sure yet. I just think the right hand might get in the way too much?

Lanasyogamama - yay! Awesome that the bracelet did not cause any issues for you traveling. I really really hope mine won't either !!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

What does everyone think about wearing one LOVE bracelet on each wrist?  Or does everyone think wearing them on the same wrist would look better?
I bought a WG LOVE bracelet in a size 17, and it fits better on my right than my left.  
I might be getting a LOVE bracelet in YG or RG as a special anniversary gift; I would like to wear it on my left wrist.  Would it look wierd to have one on each wrist?


----------



## justlurking

I know of at least one person on TPF who wears one on each wrist and it looks great on her!


----------



## alo6

ryu_chan said:


> Thanks alo6. I can picture YG MOP layering really well with RG Love. Do you wear the bracelet on the same side as your engagement/wedding ring? If I get one, I would wear it on my right side with a WG VCA ring.



I was wearing it on my left side with my engagement/wedding ring but my watch was scratching it up . Just moved it to the right and took a little getting used to since im right handed. Dont even notice it anymore


----------



## artax

I'm thinking to get a yellow gold bracelet too and I'd like to know what are you girls doing with it when you are on holidays and go swim in a pool- do you take it off or let it at home? Thanks for advice!&#58373;


----------



## surfergirljen

alo6 said:


> I was wearing it on my left side with my engagement/wedding ring but my watch was scratching it up . Just moved it to the right and took a little getting used to since im right handed. Dont even notice it anymore



I'm thinking of wearing mine on my right hand too b/c my e-ring is platinum... wondering how I'll get used to it, good to know you did!


----------



## ryu_chan

surfergirljen said:


> I'm thinking of wearing mine on my right hand too b/c my e-ring is platinum... wondering how I'll get used to it, good to know you did!


You are getting YG, right?  Have you considered RG? 
I went to the boutique today to see how a WG diamond ring would look with the RG bracelet, and they looked quite good together.  I tried on the Orchid WG/diamond ring to have an idea how a VCA ring would look together. I ended up liking the Orchid ring quite a lot to consider this instead of a  VCA ring  I was hung up on the VCA rings, but this combo might have won me over. The red card financing is really attractive too. Only if I had thought of doing this last weekend before the price increase...


----------



## sjunky13

ryu_chan said:


> You are getting YG, right? Have you considered RG?
> I went to the boutique today to see how a WG diamond ring would look with the RG bracelet, and they looked quite good together. I tried on the Orchid WG/diamond ring to have an idea how a VCA ring would look together. I ended up liking the Orchid ring quite a lot to consider this instead of a VCA ring  I was hung up on the VCA rings, but this combo might have won me over. The red card financing is really attractive too. Only if I had thought of doing this last weekend before the price increase...


 The Orchid ring is gorgeous, I love it in Rose Gold!


----------



## ryu_chan

*sjunky*, yes the Orchid rings are quite beautiful. RG was quite beautiful as well, but I really wanted a WG/diamond ring. Also, RG ring with the RG bracelet might be a little too much for me. The Orchid ring had the right amount of bling, comfort, design and price that I was looking for. The only thing standing between me and the ring is my original plan to build my VCA collection.


----------



## darkangel07760

justlurking said:


> I know of at least one person on TPF who wears one on each wrist and it looks great on her!


 
Thank you!


----------



## bink

Does anyone recall the pre-price-increase price of the all diamond white gold bracelet?  It is now $12,900!  I know the yellow gold all diamond was 12,100 and that only went up a few hundred...


----------



## bink

bink said:


> Does anyone recall the pre-price-increase price of the all diamond white gold bracelet?  It is now $12,900!  I know the yellow gold all diamond was 12,100 and that only went up a few hundred...



Yeah, the price increase for the yg was "only" $250.  Hmm...


----------



## surfergirljen

ryu_chan said:


> You are getting YG, right?  Have you considered RG?
> I went to the boutique today to see how a WG diamond ring would look with the RG bracelet, and they looked quite good together.  I tried on the Orchid WG/diamond ring to have an idea how a VCA ring would look together. I ended up liking the Orchid ring quite a lot to consider this instead of a  VCA ring  I was hung up on the VCA rings, but this combo might have won me over. The red card financing is really attractive too. Only if I had thought of doing this last weekend before the price increase...



Yes YG! I did try on the rose because I LOVE their rose gold but I have more pink in my skin than I thought ... it kind of blended in more, where the YG popped better on me. Hard to describe but the SA and I both agreed immediately the YG suited me better! 

I have to see this orchid ring!! Do you have pics? Anything that's prettier than VCA must be gorgeousness!


----------



## kohl_mascara

My gf has the orchide de caresse ring - double orchid with diamonds in rose gold.  It's TDF!


----------



## kat99

Love the Cartier orchid collection....they are priced more "reasonably" (if that's the accurate word) than VCA as well:

surfergirljen, here's one of my favorite items from that collection:


----------



## alo6

ryu_chan said:


> You are getting YG, right?  Have you considered RG?
> I went to the boutique today to see how a WG diamond ring would look with the RG bracelet, and they looked quite good together.  I tried on the Orchid WG/diamond ring to have an idea how a VCA ring would look together. I ended up liking the Orchid ring quite a lot to consider this instead of a  VCA ring  I was hung up on the VCA rings, but this combo might have won me over. The red card financing is really attractive too. Only if I had thought of doing this last weekend before the price increase...



I've got it with RG with diamonds.  I definitely think it's softer and works with both YG and WG.  VCA Orchid ring is tdf!


----------



## ryu_chan

*surfergirlgen*, Here's the Orchid ring I was considering. 




I tried on the two flower version as well.  It looks gorgeous, but somehow the 2 flower ring sits kind of funny on me and flat. Also, it's not really a between the finger ring in my mind. The single flower one worked much better, and really gorgeous. It's not necessary prettier than a VCA ring, just has more fluid line (if you know what I mean).

Anyway, after thinking about it overnight, I am going to stick with the VCA ring. I really like the Orchid ring by itself, but I don't plan to build a collection out of the Cartier Orchid line. I was planning on building a collection out of either VCA Frivole or Socrate, and I should just stick to the original plan. Please excuse my rambling. I analyzed these options so hard last night, it's quite funny   Harder than my work!

So here's my problem.  What to do next?
- Get RG Love Bracelet now, and get the VCA Ring later
- Get the VCA Frivole Ring now (There is a VCA price increase in June), and get RG Love bracelet later
- Get both now, and charge the Bracelet on the Red Card

Any thoughts???


----------



## kohl_mascara

ryu_chan - Option #2.  That way you can beat the price increase for VCA - it doesn't matter if you get the Love bracelet now vs later since the increase already happened (not to say there won't be another one soon. . .)

Or #3 is good too if you are impatient as I am


----------



## ryu_chan

*alo6 *- yes, RG definitely mixed better with my other jewelry and my skin tone. RG with diamond sounds so gorgeous! I was thinking about that one too, but I'll go with the plain one for everyday use.


----------



## ryu_chan

*kohl* - I'm like you.  I am very impatient about certain things. Once I get fixated on something I have to get it done!  I can't believe I'm considering the Love bracelet right after the price increase.  The thing is I did not even consider RG was an option until last week (YG/WG did not work for me at all).  I'm quite upset about not getting in before the increase :cry:


----------



## ryu_chan

*surfergirlgen* - I have more pink in my skin tone, so the RG does blend in, but I kind of like it that way. I forgot that you were getting the Tiffany Yellow diamond. It will look gorgeous with your YG Love bracelet.


----------



## sjunky13

I would get what ever one speaks to you more at this time. I get more use out of the bracelet because I can't take it off. It is killing me not to polish it right now!!!  
The ring is stunning, I know you want to start a collection. Do you want the ring to start the collection, will you just use if on special ocasions or more? What other peices are you wanting for the collection? Earrings, pendant? 

The card is nice because it gives you 12 payments with no intrest. But don't open on if you don't need too. It is tempting!!


----------



## ryu_chan

*sjunky13* - Yes, I do want a ring to start a collection so that I can look at it and be happy! And it has to be something I can wear everyday. I will probably start with the single motif WG/diamond Frivole ring, and add a pendant or earrings later. The thing about the bracelet is that I HAVE to wear it everyday, which is good...


----------



## kohl_mascara

ryu_chan said:


> *kohl* - I'm like you.  I am very impatient about certain things. Once I get fixated on something I have to get it done!  I can't believe I'm considering the Love bracelet right after the price increase.  The thing is I did not even consider RG was an option until last week (YG/WG did not work for me at all).  I'm quite upset about not getting in before the increase :cry:



Aw, no need to worry about not buying it before the last increase.  Just think - you'll be saving an extra $500-$600 before the next one!  

And yes. . .I get obsessed about things too and I literally can't stop thinking about it until I get it. Then am I only satiated!!  

So if you can afford both, I would get both.  I also agree that the red card's 0% interest for 12 months is fantastic and will help you get the bracelet now without burdening your bank account too much with the additional frivole purchase. 

Good luck!


----------



## sjunky13

ryu_chan said:


> *sjunky13* - Yes, I do want a ring to start a collection so that I can look at it and be happy! And it has to be something I can wear everyday. I will probably start with the single motif WG/diamond Frivole ring, and add a pendant or earrings later. The thing about the bracelet is that I HAVE to wear it everyday, which is good...


 

Sounds good! I am glad you will wear the ring everyday!!! yay! Yes, not taking the bracelet off is good for me too. 

I can't wait to see your ring. Plus with the Rose Gold it will set it off nicely! 

Where are you located? Can you save on tax somehow?


----------



## ryu_chan

*sjunky13* - I live in NYC, so there is no way of saving tax  Right now, I'm leaning towards getting both. We'll see what mood I am in by this weekend when I go to the boutiques. I'll probably open the red card.  Heck some of my bonus is deferred, so why not open the red card account as well!


----------



## ryu_chan

*kohl* - I know what you mean about saving $500-600 before the next increase LOL. That will be my excuse. To make myself feel better, I might sell either a jacket or a bag that I don't plan to use often to fund this.


----------



## surfergirljen

ryu_chan said:


> *kohl* - I know what you mean about saving $500-600 before the next increase LOL. That will be my excuse. To make myself feel better, I might sell either a jacket or a bag that I don't plan to use often to fund this.



ha - story of my revolving closet life!!  I do that all the time!


----------



## ryu_chan

surfergirljen said:


> ha - story of my revolving closet life!!  I do that all the time!


I swear after this purchase, I am going to stop this revolving closet business, and am banned for the rest of the year


----------



## darkangel07760

I wonder... if I already had the red card before, do they simply transfer to the new red card, or do I have to reapply?


----------



## bb10lue

its really upsetting as we don't have the red card here in Australia.....or i would be getting my WG bracelet now....


----------



## Phillyfan

darkangel07760 - At KOP, they told me that you definitely have to reapply. It is not automatic. That is why I rushed and got in my ballon bleu on almost the last day the old card was useable. I do not have the new Cartier card.


----------



## darkangel07760

Dang.  I guess I need to go make a trip into San Fran.


----------



## alo6

Sorry dumb question but what is the red card?


----------



## surfergirljen

ryu_chan said:


> I swear after this purchase, I am going to stop this revolving closet business, and am banned for the rest of the year



LOL you and me both sister!! Glad to know I'm not the only one who looks for things to sell when I want something!!


----------



## Bethc

Lol, I do the same thing as well...sigh...


----------



## Lanier

Does anyone have a picture of their Love bracelet with either a Hermes clic clac or a David Yurman cable bracelet?


----------



## thegraceful1

alo6 said:


> Sorry dumb question but what is the red card?


 
Cartier's credit card


----------



## alo6

^LOL!  How do I not have one of these????


----------



## kim_mac

ryu_chan said:


> Does anyone wear RG bracelet with WG/diamond rings? I never liked the WG or YG Love bracelet, and have not considered RG until recently. I looked at RG today, and I am defintitely warming up to the idea. Just wondering how it would look with a VCA ring I want. If anyone has similar combo, can you post pictures?



ryu_chan, i just got my RG with 4 diamond love bracelet and i love that it blends in with my skin so it goes very nicely with wg/yg/rg rings.  i love cartier's rose gold and my favorite color is pink so RG was the way to go for me.  here is my new RG love bracelet with VCA 2 butterflies btf ring.  i brought in a wg/diamond ring and yg/diamond ring and the RG bracelet looked so great with all of my rings.


----------



## kim_mac

here is another shot of my RG love bracelet with my chanel camelia ring.


----------



## ryu_chan

kim_mac, thanks for the photos. RG bracelet looks fantastic with both rings.  I decided to get the plain RG bracelet. Cannot wait till this weekend.
BTW, I love your butterfly ring. I am going to try on the butterfly ring this weekend to see how I like it


----------



## Bentley1

kim_mac said:


> here is another shot of my RG love bracelet with my chanel camelia ring.



Wow, the combo of the two looks beautiful!! I love love your Camelia Ring as well. Do you mind telling me approximately how much the ring is?  If I remember correctly it's approximately 5-6k??  

And you VCA btf ring is TDF!!


----------



## kim_mac

Bentley1 said:


> Wow, the combo of the two looks beautiful!! I love love your Camelia Ring as well. Do you mind telling me approximately how much the ring is?  If I remember correctly it's approximately 5-6k??
> 
> And you VCA btf ring is TDF!!



i got the ring in hawaii 3.5 years ago and i vaguely remember paying between 4 - 5k.


----------



## kim_mac

ryu_chan said:


> kim_mac, thanks for the photos. RG bracelet looks fantastic with both rings.  I decided to get the plain RG bracelet. Cannot wait till this weekend.
> BTW, I love your butterfly ring. I am going to try on the butterfly ring this weekend to see how I like it



yay!  i'm glad you got the RG!!!  i think it's so pretty with that hint of pink.  makes the bracelet a little more feminine!  yes, do try on the butterfly ring.  it's my HG ring!  i love it so much!


----------



## darkangel07760

I really like the rose gold too!


----------



## alo6

Kim - That's exactly the same love I have and I just love it!  Ok and your camelia ring is a-m-a-z-i-n-g!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Kim - LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## sjunky13

Kim I love your bracelet!!!!!!!
I have a question for diamond love bracelet owners. I would love to have one, do you think you will still like the look when it gets a patina? That was my concern, how will the diamonds look with it after a few years. 
Does anyone have pics of diamond love bracelets after about 5 years?


----------



## Bentley1

sjunky13 said:


> Kim I love your bracelet!!!!!!!
> I have a question for diamond love bracelet owners. I would love to have one, do you think you will still like the look when it gets a patina? That was my concern, how will the diamonds look with it after a few years.
> Does anyone have pics of diamond love bracelets after about 5 years?



I've only had mine for 8 months, but I was told that they re-coat the diamond love bracelets for $200 and they look as shiny as the day you purchased it when the time comes where you feel your bracelet is looking a bit "patina'd"


----------



## darkangel07760

I actually would like the patina.  The shininess is nice and all, but I like a well worn look to some of my pieces. 
I only feel that applies tot he plain gold bracelets.  I don't know what I think of a patina with the diamonds.  
I have discovered that my left wrist is 6 1/2", while my right wrist is 6 1/4".  I am left-handed, so that makes sense.  So I wear an 18 on my left, and a 17 on my right.  I would have never known this if it wasn't for when I got my LOVE bracelet!


----------



## kim_mac

while i love shiny, i am looking forward to the patina and how my bracelet will look over the years.  good to know that they can recoat it for $200!  i have only heard about re-polishing which i am not a fan of since it will take away metal.  i think the love bracelet with diamonds will still look very nice with a patina.  i just hate the dents in the side edges!  those drive me crazy!


----------



## alo6

sjunky13 said:


> Kim I love your bracelet!!!!!!!
> I have a question for diamond love bracelet owners. I would love to have one, do you think you will still like the look when it gets a patina? That was my concern, how will the diamonds look with it after a few years.
> Does anyone have pics of diamond love bracelets after about 5 years?



I've had mine since November and it's definitely goes through war everyday with my DS covering it with slober, food, and all kids of crap.  I remember the first tiny scratch on it I totally freaked.  Now I really don't care and love how worn in it is getting.  I actually prefer it because it's not too flashy for the playground and playgroups!  I guess it has totally become a part of me.  I will eventually go and get it cleaned/polished.


----------



## ryu_chan

Hi - I finally got my RG Bracelet . I need your help!  I am supposed to get size 16. Is this supposed to be the inner circumference of the bracelet? The outer circumference is 17 cm and inner is around 15.5 to 16. I think they did give me the right size, but when I tried on the sizer, it felt a little more snug. Could someone comment on this?  Thanks!


----------



## ryu_chan

Ok. I looked it up, and it is supposed to be the inner circumference of the bracelet, so that's good   For a moment, I was getting worried. The bracelet does not turn around by itself, but I can make it turn around, which is why I was concerned.  My limbs do get swollen so I think this size is good. I'll post pictures tomorrow!


----------



## darkangel07760

Can't wait to see pics ryu_chan!


----------



## ryu_chan

Here are the pictures (with the Frivole ring and without).  I am very happy with both pieces  . 

Thank you all for helping me decide! This will be it for me for the rest of the year. Maybe one more small piece...


----------



## Greentea

^ Die. Absolutely gorgeous! I have the same bracelet, now I just need that ring! hehe


----------



## ryu_chan

*kim_mac* - I also tried on the butterfly ring at VCA. Absolutely love it! I was thinking about the Socrate BDF before, but this just won me over. I think it will be something I would like to get for a special b-day or anniversary. We might have to set up a separate account to save up for it .


----------



## missD

*Anyone wear a love ring AND a love bracelet?

What item is on what hand and are they the same color?*


----------



## sjunky13

missD said:


> *Anyone wear a love ring AND a love bracelet?*
> 
> *What item is on what hand and are they the same color?*


 Me! I have the YG love bracelet and RG love ring. I originally got the RG love bracelet, but it blended with my skin too much, so I exchanged for the YG. I am waiting on exchanging the ring too. I would wear the mixed metals together,I like the look. I am also going to wear the love ring stacked with diamond eternity bands, it looked really cool like that!
I wear them on my right hand, ring finger. 


Oh a side note, I took my love bracelet off to clean it. It was killing me not too. I had too. I will do it every few weeks, I can't stand dirty jewelry.


----------



## forchanel

missD said:


> *Anyone wear a love ring AND a love bracelet?
> 
> What item is on what hand and are they the same color?*



I wear a YG love bracelet on my left wrist and a YG love ring on my left hand middle finger, but sometimes I switch it to my right hand middle finger. I love both of them so much!!!


----------



## sjunky13

Thanks ladies for the info about the diamonds! That is soo cool that you can replate, regloss them! Makes me really want one now!


----------



## ryu_chan

*Greentea* - Thanks! You should get the ring before the next price increase 

*sjunky* - I really like the idea of stacking the love ring with an eternity band. I tried with just my eternity band, and it looked a little one dimensional. Stacking with the love ring wouod be perfect.  I was thinking about adding a trinity ring with diamond.  I did not realize it cost so much  i guess that won't happen for a while.


----------



## sjunky13

ryu_chan said:


> *Greentea* - Thanks! You should get the ring before the next price increase
> 
> *sjunky* - I really like the idea of stacking the love ring with an eternity band. I tried with just my eternity band, and it looked a little one dimensional. Stacking with the love ring wouod be perfect. I was thinking about adding a trinity ring with diamond. I did not realize it cost so much  i guess that won't happen for a while.


 

yay for your RG bracelet! Isn't it soo pretty! Yes, it was a lil boring and plain, even with one diamond! With the thin eternity band it looks really pretty!


----------



## ryu_chan

sjunky- can you share pictures? Sounds really pretty.


----------



## kim_mac

yay, ryu_chan!  i love the bracelet and the ring!  now you get to look at all that prettiness all day long!!!  congrats!  i think the size 16 looks perfect on you.  and i'm so happy you got the ring!


----------



## darkangel07760

ryu_chan your rose gold LOVE bracelet is lovely!  Thank you for posting your pictures.


----------



## peppers90

*ryu_chan*~ congrats on your RG love!  We are
RG twins . Enjoy!!  Beautiful with the ring too


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love all of yr  love collection


----------



## ryu_chan

*kim_mac, darkangel, peppers*- thank you! 

I work on computer pretty much all day other than few meetings, and surprisingly the bracelet did not bother me at all. In a couple of days, it really will become part of me as everyone says . I like it much more than I expexted.


----------



## alo6

Ladies, how often do you get your Love bracelets cleaned?  Mine needs one!


----------



## sjunky13

alo6 said:


> Ladies, how often do you get your Love bracelets cleaned? Mine needs one!


 
I was bad! a few weeks in, I took mine off and polished it myself. I hope I don't make it a habit. I will remove it sometimes to clean it with this great cloth my sa gave me, it really takes out shallow scratches.


----------



## darkangel07760

sjunky13 said:


> I was bad! a few weeks in, I took mine off and polished it myself. I hope I don't make it a habit. I will remove it sometimes to clean it with this great cloth my sa gave me, it really takes out shallow scratches.


 
What kind of cloth is it?  Do you thinkif I went into Cartier and asked for it they would have it available?


----------



## sjunky13

darkangel07760 said:


> What kind of cloth is it? Do you thinkif I went into Cartier and asked for it they would have it available?


 I love this new feature!
I got if from my neiman marcus sa. it is yellow. I will ask her for the brand, I cleaned all of my gold, after it came out of the machine and it stuf still came off. It is pro strenth, so don't want to use it alot. I guess it can remove the gold if over used.


----------



## surfergirljen

ryu_chan said:


> Here are the pictures (with the Frivole ring and without).  I am very happy with both pieces  .
> 
> Thank you all for helping me decide! This will be it for me for the rest of the year. Maybe one more small piece...
> View attachment 1353368
> View attachment 1353341



gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yunwendy

I have my SA clean mine 1 or 2 times year.  This is not the polishing, but the free cleaning.


----------



## alo6

the polishing cloth is a great idea!  i'm going to do a search online.


----------



## xoxo1858

How many screws does the love bracelet come with?


----------



## sammie_sue

^Two.


----------



## xoxo1858

sammie_sue said:


> ^Two.


Thanks, I just got the bracelet and the screws must of been thrown in the box because I found them loose in the size of the box.


----------



## sammie_sue

You're welcome. So glad you found them!


----------



## darkangel07760

xoxo1858 said:


> Thanks, I just got the bracelet and the screws must of been thrown in the box because I found them loose in the size of the box.


 
What the french toast?  Did you buy your bracelet brand-new?  And the screws were just thrown in the box?  That is strange.


----------



## darkangel07760

Hey!  I didn't know Larry King wore TWO LOVE bracelets...
http://www.blogcdn.com/www.popeater.com/media/2010/06/larryking.jpg


----------



## sweetie_sg

^ wah darkangel you are so observant


----------



## Bentley1

darkangel07760 said:


> What kind of cloth is it?  Do you thinkif I went into Cartier and asked for it they would have it available?



My SA gives me free Cartier cleaning kits for my love bracelet/rings and also my watches.  They come with a small bottle of cleaning solution, a little brush (for the watch set) and also a suede type cloth to polish the pieces with.  

If you go see your SA I'm certain they will provide you with a cleaning kit.


----------



## darkangel07760

Thank you Bentley1!


----------



## darkangel07760

sweetie_sg said:


> ^ wah darkangel you are so observant


 
Actually.... my SO noticed them!  We were watching a roast of Donald ***** (it was quite funny), and my SO pointed out that Larry King had 2 on (he was a guest at the roast)!
I thought that was pretty interesting.  Not the kind of guy I would see wearing them , but I thought it was cool!


----------



## lara0112

- joined the club!!!! I got a YG love cuff and I love it. so amazing.


----------



## Bagaday

Congrats lara0112!  You'll _love _it forever!!  Enjoy.


----------



## Greentea

Yay, lara! Congrats!


----------



## Bentley1

darkangel07760 said:


> *What the french toast?*  Did you buy your bracelet brand-new?  And the screws were just thrown in the box?  That is strange.



  I was thinking something along those lines as well!


----------



## kohl_mascara

lara0112 said:


> - joined the club!!!! I got a YG love cuff and I love it. so amazing.



Congrats!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

lara0112 said:


> - joined the club!!!! I got a YG love cuff and I love it. so amazing.



Woo hoo! Can't wait to join too in a week or two!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Congrats Lara0112!


----------



## Bentley1

lara0112 said:


> - joined the club!!!! I got a YG love cuff and I love it. so amazing.



Congrats! You must be so excited!!


----------



## lara0112

thanks everyone, yes I am so excited. as soon as I had it I put it on. love how heavy it is, you really feel its weight and how substantial it is . 

love cuff was my preference cause I can take it off any time I like.


----------



## Lanier

lara0112 said:


> thanks everyone, yes I am so excited. as soon as I had it I put it on. love how heavy it is, you really feel its weight and how substantial it is .
> 
> love cuff was my preference cause I can take it off any time I like.



Congratulations! I tried one on the other day, and I agree with the weight. It's heavy (but not too heavy)!


----------



## arnott

Anyone have the love bracelet with the 2 interconnecting rings?


----------



## arnott

lara0112 said:


> - joined the club!!!! I got a YG love cuff and I love it. so amazing.



Congrats!  I'm considering the YG cuff also.  Is it easy for you to get in and out of?  Some people mentioned it leaving welts on their wrists.


----------



## restricter

arnott said:


> Congrats!  I'm considering the YG cuff also.  Is it easy for you to get in and out of?  Some people mentioned it leaving welts on their wrists.



I have a RG cuff and have no problems with it at all.


----------



## joycieh

Has anyone seen a size 15 bracelet in stores recently? I asked an SA about it today in the NYC store and she claimed they don't exist in size 15 but I have seen posts here mentioning that they are available.


----------



## purseinsanity

I'm so sad they've raised the price so much!  I should've bought some last summer like I'd originally planned!  Wonder how much they'll keep raising prices?


----------



## xoxo1858

Bentley1 said:


> I was thinking something along those lines as well!



Yes I bought it from a department store to avoid the price increase. It was shipped to me. I also noticed some small scratches. I tried taking pictures but its hard to capture with the camera. I called the store and the girl said she packed it and they "inspect" everything before they send it and don't let anyone try it on. Basically she didn't want to hear it. So I am not sure what to do b/c if I return it I will have to pay the difference or just keep it b/c it will get scratched anyway. What do u think? Sorry if this is in the wrong place.


----------



## bink

xoxo1858 said:


> Yes I bought it from a department store to avoid the price increase. It was shipped to me. I also noticed some small scratches. I tried taking pictures but its hard to capture with the camera. I called the store and the girl said she packed it and they "inspect" everything before they send it and don't let anyone try it on. Basically she didn't want to hear it. So I am not sure what to do b/c if I return it I will have to pay the difference or just keep it b/c it will get scratched anyway. What do u think? Sorry if this is in the wrong place.



Hey, xoxo, I bought more than 1 via Cartier's e-boutique, and none of them were perfect. I bought one from Cartier store in person, and that was not perfect either. If it is simply superficial scratches, I wouldn't sweat it because in the first 24 hours, you will accumulate a few more. I know, it hurts a little bit, lol, but I think it adds to the beauty of it.


----------



## Bentley1

xoxo1858 said:


> Yes I bought it from a department store to avoid the price increase. It was shipped to me. I also noticed some small scratches. I tried taking pictures but its hard to capture with the camera. I called the store and the girl said she packed it and they "inspect" everything before they send it and don't let anyone try it on. Basically she didn't want to hear it. So I am not sure what to do b/c if I return it I will have to pay the difference or just keep it b/c it will get scratched anyway. What do u think? Sorry if this is in the wrong place.



I'm sorry to hear about that experience.  If the scratches are light, sometimes they can be lightly buffed off by the suede like cloth Cartier provides (if you're near a boutique) or you can perhaps call them and ask if they can suggest something similar to that cloth so you can polish your bracelet and see if you have any luck getting rid of the scratches.

Otherwise, if its not "too bad" I would try to not be too upset (link Bink suggested) b/c you will almost immediately begin to see little lines and scratches here and there, unfortunately.  

Hope this helps.  And congrats on your new bracelet!!!


----------



## lawchick

I don't usually post here but I saw a WG 19 inch Love bracelet on AFF (Anne's Fabulous Finds online consignment store) yesterday for only $3k.  That seems like a great deal but it is rather large.  If only I had $3K it would be mine.


----------



## melboca

Hi, I am wondering what the most recent pricing is for the plain yg love and the charity rope bracelet?

Thanks so much!!

Melissa


----------



## fendibbag

For all those interested in purchasing the love bracelet in europe these are the prices I was quoted by the Cartier online customer support for the bracelets I was interested in:
 YG and RG 18k bracelet 4260 euros
 YG 18k with diamonds   6850 euros

I was hoping to purchase one during my upcoming trip but it looks like the prices are higher than the US, even after the VAT refund (at least with my state).


----------



## telesbrize

Forgive me if this has been mentioned, I did try a search...

Do you prefer your Love bangle a little tighter or a little looser?


----------



## daluu

purseinsanity said:


> I'm so sad they've raised the price so much!  I should've bought some last summer like I'd originally planned!  Wonder how much they'll keep raising prices?




the price of gold has gone up. i'm sure part of the reason for their increases is to maintain a wide profit margin.


----------



## purseinsanity

^I'm sure you're right, but I'm kicking myself for not getting them six months ago when they cost 20% less!


----------



## darkangel07760

purseinsanity said:


> ^I'm sure you're right, but I'm kicking myself for not getting them six months ago when they cost 20% less!


 
I kicked myself too.  I hate watching it go up in price!!!


----------



## lara0112

arnott said:


> Congrats!  I'm considering the YG cuff also.  Is it easy for you to get in and out of?  Some people mentioned it leaving welts on their wrists.



I find it very easy - but I wouldn't try to get it off on the wrist, rather slide it up the arm to the 'softer' part and then it won't hurt. to be fair, I  have size 18 and wrist size-wise I am more like 16. but I don't think this affects the opening. I think 17 would have been perfect but I like how slides up and down the arm and that was the size available.


----------



## kat99

fendibbag said:


> For all those interested in purchasing the love bracelet in europe these are the prices I was quoted by the Cartier online customer support for the bracelets I was interested in:
> YG and RG 18k bracelet 4260 euros
> YG 18k with diamonds   6850 euros
> 
> I was hoping to purchase one during my upcoming trip but it looks like the prices are higher than the US, even after the VAT refund (at least with my state).



Wow, that is ridiculous!


----------



## TravelBug

lara0112 said:


> I find it very easy - but I wouldn't try to get it off on the wrist, rather slide it up the arm to the 'softer' part and then it won't hurt. to be fair, I  have size 18 and wrist size-wise I am more like 16. but I don't think this affects the opening. I think 17 would have been perfect but I like how slides up and down the arm and that was the size available.



I have the exact same situation here, I am more a size 16 if I want a snug fit but my WG cuff is size 18 and I like to wear mine loose so I can slide it up my wrist since I work on my laptop a lot.  I have no problem putting it on and taking it off - no issues with welts or scrapes.  My YG is a size 17, same thing, no problem taking it off or putting it on.


----------



## babybumpkins

I have decided I like the look of my looser 17 bracelet on my right hand....although I am right handed. I like that it doesn't compete or clash with my engagement ring - and a more balanced look (something pretty for each hand  

Any RH ladies out there that also wear on their right hand? Does it get in the way or do you manage to make it work? My 17 can slide up a bit and is on the looser side but not very loose.


----------



## kat99

babybumpkins said:


> I have decided I like the look of my looser 17 bracelet on my right hand....although I am right handed. I like that it doesn't compete or clash with my engagement ring - and a more balanced look (something pretty for each hand
> 
> Any RH ladies out there that also wear on their right hand? Does it get in the way or do you manage to make it work? My 17 can slide up a bit and is on the looser side but not very loose.



I wear my cuff on my right hand, and I'm right handed


----------



## ryu_chan

babybumpkins said:


> I have decided I like the look of my looser 17 bracelet on my right hand....although I am right handed. I like that it doesn't compete or clash with my engagement ring - and a more balanced look (something pretty for each hand
> 
> Any RH ladies out there that also wear on their right hand? Does it get in the way or do you manage to make it work? My 17 can slide up a bit and is on the looser side but not very loose.



I am right handed, and I wear the bracelet on my right hand. I work on my computer all day, and so far I am fine with it.  When using mouse, I place my wrist on the mouse pad, so it is not too bad.  Wearing it with my watch on the left will scratch the bracelet far more in my opinion.


----------



## surfergirljen

I'm right handed and got one for my right hand - haven't picked it up just yet! I'm hoping the 19 will be loose enough to push way up my wrist when I type, we'll see!


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> I'm right handed and got one for my right hand - haven't picked it up just yet! I'm hoping the 19 will be loose enough to push way up my wrist when I type, we'll see!


 
Keep us posted!


----------



## Lharding

surfergirljen said:


> I'm right handed and got one for my right hand - haven't picked it up just yet! I'm hoping the 19 will be loose enough to push way up my wrist when I type, we'll see!



When are you making your trip to Naples?  I imagine you're counting the days!!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

I'M GOING TO PICK MINE UP NOW!!!!!


----------



## Greentea

I'm right handed and wear a 17 on my right wrist. I work on the computer all day and I'm totally used to it. Doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## DMC2

need advice!!

i have the opportunity to buy an estate RG love bracelet for approx $3500 (size 17), it would be a totally outrageous purchase for me right now (lots of college loans to pay off!) but my DH is willing to give me an "interest free loan."  i tried on the bracelet and it is the perfect size, and at the price, i feel like this is a once in a lifetime opportunity!!  what should i do???


----------



## bextasy

melboca said:


> Hi, I am wondering what the most recent pricing is for the plain yg love
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa



According to Cartier Las Vegas- $4850


----------



## cartier_love

DMC2 said:


> need advice!!
> 
> i have the opportunity to buy an estate RG love bracelet for approx $3500 (size 17), it would be a totally outrageous purchase for me right now (lots of college loans to pay off!) but my DH is willing to give me an "interest free loan." i tried on the bracelet and it is the perfect size, and at the price, i feel like this is a once in a lifetime opportunity!! what should i do???


 
Have your DH buy it for you as a present!


----------



## DMC2

haha i'm working on that!!!  but i don't think that is going to happen, so i feel like i need to take matters into my own hands since it really is a great price for the bracelet.  plus with all the recent price increases it makes me nervous as to what price they'll be a couple years down the road.


----------



## DMC2

btw, i'm going to post this in a separate thread i think. don't want to clog this one up with my own personal dilemma!


----------



## livethelake

Question about the sizing of the cuff vs bracelet.  Would I wear the same size in both?  

(Sorry if this has already been answered, tried to search but no luck)

thanks!


----------



## kat99

livethelake said:


> Question about the sizing of the cuff vs bracelet.  Would I wear the same size in both?
> 
> (Sorry if this has already been answered, tried to search but no luck)
> 
> thanks!



I'm a size larger for the cuff than the bracelet...


----------



## livethelake

Thanks Kat


----------



## periogirl28

Wanted to share my Love ring, limited edition for Christmas quite a while back. WG and RG. Ring/ Pendant. I like that the screws also rotate with the inner RG ring.


----------



## darkangel07760

periogirl28 said:


> Wanted to share my Love ring, limited edition for Christmas quite a while back. WG and RG. Ring/ Pendant. I like that the screws also rotate with the inner RG ring.


 
So pretty!  Thank you for sharing!  I love orchids too


----------



## periogirl28

*darkangel* then we share 2 common loves!


----------



## darkangel07760

I have a request... 
I normally wear a 17 in the LOVE bracelet, but I am was looking at one in a size 19, because it would be interesting if I got a looser one in the far future. 
Anyone buy a LOVE bracelet bigger than what is suggested for their wrist size?  If so, can anyone post pics here for me?  I would like to see how it looks on other people before I make a decision.
Thanks!


----------



## thegraceful1

^^Me! I'm a size 17 but also wear a size 19 to wear it loose, heres a pic. of a 19. HTH!


----------



## surfergirljen

darkangel07760 said:


> I have a request...
> I normally wear a 17 in the LOVE bracelet, but I am was looking at one in a size 19, because it would be interesting if I got a looser one in the far future.
> Anyone buy a LOVE bracelet bigger than what is suggested for their wrist size?  If so, can anyone post pics here for me?  I would like to see how it looks on other people before I make a decision.
> Thanks!




I did too! I do fit a 17 in the "classic" tight fit ... 18 was loose-ish... but I wanted one I could shove up my arm so I could type etc. and that hung down on my wrist... I went 19 too and loooove it!


----------



## Bagaday

I find how people like to personally wear this bangle so interesting.  I cannot stand my rings snug and must have them loose on the fingers.  Don't like anything 'binding' me, etc.  However when it came to the Love bangle I wear a 16.  I have movement of about three inches from the top of my hand up my arm and wouldn't want it any other way.  I initially had a 17 and found myself waking up to push it down my arm.  Weird!!  No matter how it fits, it seems as though everyone Loves the Love bangle!!


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> I did too! I do fit a 17 in the "classic" tight fit ... 18 was loose-ish... but I wanted one I could shove up my arm so I could type etc. and that hung down on my wrist... I went 19 too and loooove it!


 
Thanks lady!


----------



## darkangel07760

Bagaday said:


> I find how people like to personally wear this bangle so interesting.  I cannot stand my rings snug and must have them loose on the fingers.  Don't like anything 'binding' me, etc.  However when it came to the Love bangle I wear a 16.  I have movement of about three inches from the top of my hand up my arm and wouldn't want it any other way.  I initially had a 17 and found myself waking up to push it down my arm.  Weird!!  No matter how it fits, it seems as though everyone Loves the Love bangle!!


 
Absolutley!  I just love how classic looking it is.  It is a very well made piece of jewelry.


----------



## darkangel07760

My SO and I exchanged Love bracelets this past Saturday!  I wanted to share som epics with everyone.  
As you may notice, I am wearing a white gold one.  I was going to sell it because I thought that we were both going to get rose gold ones, but he insisted upon buying it, since he knew that white gold is my favorite out of the three different golds.  I ended up buying him a yellow gold one  (he is wearing a 20.  He measurement is 18, but due to the shape of his wrist, he fits a 20, not a 19), since all he wears is yellow gold!

Maggie the Chihuahua was our witness to our Love exchange!


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ Too cute!!!!  Congrats darkangel!


----------



## darkangel07760

Thank you kohl_mascara!


----------



## kim_mac

darkangel07760 - that is so special.  congrats to the both of you.


----------



## Junkenpo

oh those are lovely pictures!!  i'd have a hard time picking a gold color, too. most of the time i'm in white metals, but there's something about that yg love bracelet that gets to me.  What size bracelet did you go for darkangel?


----------



## Bentley1

Congrats Darkangel!  

That is so romantic.  Your bracelets are beautiful and you have the best of both worlds by each having different color Love Bracelets!

Maggie is adorable!!!


----------



## missD

Looks perfect!!!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Yay!  I know you've been wanting to do that for awhile.  Was it a good shopping experience?


----------



## cartier_love

Congrats! I'm so happy for you. They look great on both of you.


----------



## Lanier

*Darkangel *- How special and romantic! Love the pictures.


----------



## purseinsanity

*Darkangel*, how sweet!  Congrats to you both!


----------



## carlovbra

I have a rose gold and a yellow love bracelet and am considering selling one on ebay...  But I cannot decide which one I am willing to part with.  The pink gold looks really good with my skin tone but I love a classic yellow gold love bracelet.  Any thoughts?  What would you do if you had to choose which to get rid of?


----------



## carlovbra

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=847098&d=1249420449

Here's the photo of both of them.


----------



## cartier_love

carlovbra said:


> I have a rose gold and a yellow love bracelet and am considering selling one on ebay... But I cannot decide which one I am willing to part with. The pink gold looks really good with my skin tone but I love a classic yellow gold love bracelet. Any thoughts? What would you do if you had to choose which to get rid of?


 
I think you should keep both. They look great together


----------



## Bagaday

^^Agree with cartier_love.......keep them both. 




*darkangel*:  Congrats/Great pics-thanks for sharing.


----------



## darkangel07760

kim_mac said:


> darkangel07760 - that is so special.  congrats to the both of you.


Thank you very much!  We love our bracelets.



Junkenpo said:


> oh those are lovely pictures!!  i'd have a hard time picking a gold color, too. most of the time i'm in white metals, but there's something about that yg love bracelet that gets to me.  What size bracelet did you go for darkangel?


I got a size 17, and his is a size 20!



Bentley1 said:


> Congrats Darkangel!
> 
> That is so romantic.  Your bracelets are beautiful and you have the best of both worlds by each having different color Love Bracelets!
> 
> Maggie is adorable!!!


We love Maggie!  She tried to sit still, but it was a grogeous day, and she attracts alot of attention when we go out!



missD said:


> Looks perfect!!!!!


 
Thank you!



lanasyogamama said:


> Yay!  I know you've been wanting to do that for awhile.  Was it a good shopping experience?


 
It was.  When we went to Cartier to buy his bracelet, he had brought mine along because we were hoping to have our fave San Francisco SA, Rand, put them on us right in the store.  But they were out of size 20 yellow gold!  Darn!  Rand was super helpful about it, and we got the bracelet delivered to our doorstep in less than a week.  
So even though we weren't able to do it right in the store, he made sure that everything was done quickly and with a smile!



cartier_love said:


> Congrats! I'm so happy for you. They look great on both of you.


 
Thank you!  Yellow gold is his favorite color gold 



Lanier said:


> *Darkangel *- How special and romantic! Love the pictures.


 
Thank you!  It was a very special day for us.



purseinsanity said:


> *Darkangel*, how sweet!  Congrats to you both!


 
Thank you!  We are very happy!



Bagaday said:


> ^^Agree with cartier_love.......keep them both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *darkangel*:  Congrats/Great pics-thanks for sharing.


 
Thank you!  No prob about sharing pics; I knew everyone here would appreicate it!


----------



## darkangel07760

carlovbra said:


> I have a rose gold and a yellow love bracelet and am considering selling one on ebay...  But I cannot decide which one I am willing to part with.  The pink gold looks really good with my skin tone but I love a classic yellow gold love bracelet.  Any thoughts?  What would you do if you had to choose which to get rid of?


 
I would say keep both as well, but... if you had to keep one, I would keep the rose gold, it goes better with your white gold rings.


----------



## sjunky13

Darkangel! How sweet!! That is really really nice! My DH is not into jewelry for himself at all. He can't even wear a ring to work. He works in a clea room and no jewelry is allowed. 
The pics are darling!


----------



## darkangel07760

sjunky13 said:


> Darkangel! How sweet!! That is really really nice! My DH is not into jewelry for himself at all. He can't even wear a ring to work. He works in a clea room and no jewelry is allowed.
> The pics are darling!


 
Thank you!  He never wore much jewelry until we got together years ago.  I bought him most of what he wears  
At first, before we decided on getting Love bracelets for each other, I was nervous that he wouldn't consent to wearing something that he couldn't take off himself.  But, he has been wearing a gold chain I bought him nonstop for nearly a year, so it appeared to me that yes, if he liked it enough, he would wear it.
Last September, we were in the SF Cartier shop, and he commented on how much he would prefer to wear a Love bracelet over a wedding ring.  I was elated to hear that!  We initially had decided to exchange Love bracelets on our 6 year anniversary this August, but it happened earlier!  Which we didn't mind at all!  
It looks like we might end up wearing Love rings as wedding bands anyway, but it we will always have our Love bracelets!


----------



## surfergirljen

So glad you finally got your dream bracelets darkangel!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

darkangel07760 said:


> My SO and I exchanged Love bracelets this past Saturday!  I wanted to share som epics with everyone.
> As you may notice, I am wearing a white gold one.  I was going to sell it because I thought that we were both going to get rose gold ones, but he insisted upon buying it, since he knew that white gold is my favorite out of the three different golds.  I ended up buying him a yellow gold one  (he is wearing a 20.  He measurement is 18, but due to the shape of his wrist, he fits a 20, not a 19), since all he wears is yellow gold!
> 
> Maggie the Chihuahua was our witness to our Love exchange!



Awwwww just found these pics - so romantic!!! That is seriously sweet... congrats!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

ps I got mine too! I haven't put it on yet - I guess I feel guilty just "getting" it and am saving it for our July anniversary/birthday?  I had it engraved with my DH's name and both of my DD's names, and left room for baby #3 if we are so lucky one day!


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> Awwwww just found these pics - so romantic!!! That is seriously sweet... congrats!!!


 
Thank you!
When are we seeing pics of yours?  I know that you were so excited when you got it!  Dying to see it!!!


----------



## cartier_love

darkangel, it looks like your SO looks a lot looser than yours in the pics. Is that true?


----------



## Contessa

cartier_love said:


> darkangel, it looks like your SO looks a lot looser than yours in the pics. Is that true?


 
Not only that, but it appears as though your screw designs on the WG bangle look more closely spaced together than your BF's. Maybe it's the camera angle, but your bracelet looks slightly wider too.

Or is that an "optical illusion"?


----------



## Junkenpo

^^that's what concerns me about sizing... it seems as though even a centimeter or so makes a big difference in how loose it wears.  I wish (though it's probably a good thing for my wallet it's not) there was a boutique close by.


----------



## purseinsanity

Does anyone know how many grams of gold are in one bracelet?  Also, has anyone heard if prices are going up soon?  I want to strike before they do!


----------



## thegraceful1

^ 30 something grams. They just had a price increased in March, I dont think it'll happen anytime soon (hope not!ush


----------



## purseinsanity

^ Thank you!


----------



## darkangel07760

cartier_love said:


> darkangel, it looks like your SO looks a lot looser than yours in the pics. Is that true?


 
Yes, his is a bit looser than usual.  He was kinda disappointed about that, but unfortunately the way that his wrist is shaped, he cannot wear a 19.  The story is, I had found a GREAT bracelet online on EBay that was a size 19, and he measured (with a string) at 18cm, which meant, according to the Cartier website, that he would fit a 19.  The bracelet had a no return policy, but it was a GREAT price, and he measured out for a 19.  So I ordered it.  It arrives, we are SO excited, he tries it on and... too tight.  We were so disappointed!  It seemed that his wrist was less oval than the bracelet.  The ends where the screws stick out inside were pressing into his wrist, and the bony part of his wrist that sticks out would not allow the bracelet to move freely around.  Ugh.  I took a long look at him, and was like AH!  When we went to Cartier, they eyeballed him for a 19 as well, until he put the sizers on.  A 19 just doesn't quite fit him.  They had a size 20 in rose gold that they let him wear for awhile.  So, yes, it is a bit loose, but, what can ya do?



Contessa said:


> Not only that, but it appears as though your screw designs on the WG bangle look more closely spaced together than your BF's. Maybe it's the camera angle, but your bracelet looks slightly wider too.
> 
> Or is that an "optical illusion"?


 
Yes, mine do seem  a bit closer together... That is interesting!  Our bracelets are the same width, but guess what.. his is thicker!  Gah!  His is the newest one, mine is from 2005.  

Here is what I don't like about my bracelet... It looks like the screw motifs were blackened in, and I don't like that.  I like how his is, with no black in there, just gold.  Does anyone else have this with their white gold Love bracelets?  I tried cleaning out the screws with a brush, but that didn't remove any of the black.  I wonder if I would take it to Cartier to get the black removed?


----------



## Monaliceke

Congrats for your very nice pair of bracelets. Can you tell us the thickness of the bracelets in mm please? Thanks so much. 



darkangel07760 said:


> Yes, his is a bit looser than usual.  He was kinda disappointed about that, but unfortunately the way that his wrist is shaped, he cannot wear a 19.  The story is, I had found a GREAT bracelet online on EBay that was a size 19, and he measured (with a string) at 18cm, which meant, according to the Cartier website, that he would fit a 19.  The bracelet had a no return policy, but it was a GREAT price, and he measured out for a 19.  So I ordered it.  It arrives, we are SO excited, he tries it on and... too tight.  We were so disappointed!  It seemed that his wrist was less oval than the bracelet.  The ends where the screws stick out inside were pressing into his wrist, and the bony part of his wrist that sticks out would not allow the bracelet to move freely around.  Ugh.  I took a long look at him, and was like AH!  When we went to Cartier, they eyeballed him for a 19 as well, until he put the sizers on.  A 19 just doesn't quite fit him.  They had a size 20 in rose gold that they let him wear for awhile.  So, yes, it is a bit loose, but, what can ya do?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, mine do seem  a bit closer together... That is interesting!  Our bracelets are the same width, but guess what.. his is thicker!  Gah!  His is the newest one, mine is from 2005.
> 
> Here is what I don't like about my bracelet... It looks like the screw motifs were blackened in, and I don't like that.  I like how his is, with no black in there, just gold.  Does anyone else have this with their white gold Love bracelets?  I tried cleaning out the screws with a brush, but that didn't remove any of the black.  I wonder if I would take it to Cartier to get the black removed?


----------



## thegraceful1

*[darkangel07760* 
Here is what I don't like about my bracelet... It looks like the screw motifs were blackened in, and I don't like that. I like how his is, with no black in there, just gold. Does anyone else have this with their white gold Love bracelets? I tried cleaning out the screws with a brush, *but that didn't remove any of the black. I wonder if I would take it to Cartier to get the black removed?[/QUOTE]*

^^interesting...my husband wears a LOVE bracelet in white gold for 4 years now and no black inside any of the screws, Yes you can take it to any Cartier Boutique to have it clean/polished (deep clean) it will prob. be a small fee but I'm sure it will look as new


----------



## sjunky13

I was a bag girl! I got my ring today, it will be in on Wed. I got the YG love, it looked awesome stacked with diamond eternity bands. Just like I knew it would. I also picked uo my large YG hoops! I think I am all set with Cartier for a while!!!


----------



## Bentley1

^ How exciting!  Congrats!!


----------



## darkangel07760

luxemadam said:


> Congrats for your very nice pair of bracelets. Can you tell us the thickness of the bracelets in mm please? Thanks so much.


 
I will check.


----------



## darkangel07760

thegraceful1 said:


> *[darkangel07760*
> Here is what I don't like about my bracelet... It looks like the screw motifs were blackened in, and I don't like that. I like how his is, with no black in there, just gold. Does anyone else have this with their white gold Love bracelets? I tried cleaning out the screws with a brush, *but that didn't remove any of the black. I wonder if I would take it to Cartier to get the black removed?*


 
^^interesting...my husband wears a LOVE bracelet in white gold for 4 years now and no black inside any of the screws, Yes you can take it to any Cartier Boutique to have it clean/polished (deep clean) it will prob. be a small fee but I'm sure it will look as new[/QUOTE]

Upon closer look, it could be a trick of the light.  I think that it is merely unpolished, so it doesn't reflect so it looks black, but it is not ACTUALLY black.  I am going to have Cartier take a look when I am in next!


----------



## Lharding

I have a mammogram coming up.  Will I be requested to take off my Love bracelet?


----------



## Bagaday

Lharding said:


> I have a mammogram coming up. Will I be requested to take off my Love bracelet?


 
No, it shouldn't be a problem at all to wear it while you're getting your mammo.


----------



## Junkenpo

I depressed myself with the math the other day... With gold at around US$1495 per ounce and $48/gram... and a basic love bracelet at 33grams = $1584, but wait!  they're really only 75% gold so.... $1188 in actual gold content.  Current retail $4850. 

So... the gold is roughly a quarter of the cost and the remaining 75% ($3662) pays for creation, craftsmanship, and cachet.  

even if you say "hey are we talking gold grams or regular grams"? The difference is still there. 

I know the markup is and always will be there for luxury goods, which is why i seldom look at the explicit numbers.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Junkenpo said:


> I depressed myself with the math the other day... With gold at around US$1495 per ounce and $48/gram... and a basic love bracelet at 33grams = $1584, but wait!  they're really only 75% gold so.... $1188 in actual gold content.  Current retail $4850.
> 
> So... the gold is roughly a quarter of the cost and the remaining 75% ($3662) pays for creation, craftsmanship, and cachet.
> 
> even if you say "hey are we talking gold grams or regular grams"? The difference is still there.
> 
> I know the markup is and always will be there for luxury goods, which is why i seldom look at the explicit numbers.




Junkenpo, that is no way to do math, especially for luxury items!  Everyone knows this is how to do it  : "Cartier has at least 2 markups per year, each at around 7%.  If I wait 3 years, the bracelet will be $7278.54 so if I buy it now, I'll be saving myself over $2400!"


----------



## bigheart

like your logic kohl


----------



## sjunky13

Junkenpo said:


> I depressed myself with the math the other day... With gold at around US$1495 per ounce and $48/gram... and a basic love bracelet at 33grams = $1584, but wait! they're really only 75% gold so.... $1188 in actual gold content. Current retail $4850.
> 
> So... the gold is roughly a quarter of the cost and the remaining 75% ($3662) pays for creation, craftsmanship, and cachet.
> 
> even if you say "hey are we talking gold grams or regular grams"? The difference is still there.
> 
> I know the markup is and always will be there for luxury goods, which is why i seldom look at the explicit numbers.


 
 What gold percentage did you price? 18 K? If so then it is 100 %, no?. I know it is expensive, but that is a lot of gold for the retail price. Again, I have Ipolitta bangles that were 3500 and there is a small amount of gold and the gemstones are really cheap. Her jewelry is wayyy marked up. At least with Cartier I feel I am getting nice solid peices. My earrings have some nice weight to them too. 
Then again, they only have to heat the gold,  stick it in a mold and polish it, so I am not sure how much craftmen ship is there? HMMM.


----------



## Junkenpo

18k gold is only 750 parts gold to 250 parts other metal in the alloy.  So, 75% gold. 

Only 24k is pure gold.  

kohl:  I like that math! lol  by that reasoning, I should really buy 2 and save myself the trouble... or sell one in a few years and at least break even!


----------



## sjunky13

Junkenpo said:


> 18k gold is only 750 parts gold to 250 parts other metal in the alloy. So, 75% gold.
> 
> Only 24k is pure gold.
> 
> kohl: I like that math! lol by that reasoning, I should really buy 2 and save myself the trouble... or sell one in a few years and at least break even!


 I understand what you are saying about Gold being 24k. Some websites you can see if the gold is 14, 18, 22, 24. I asked because you never said it was 24k you are pricing. 
The value goes up then, because other alloys you are mizing with the 75% gold cost money as well. Some brands use better alloys and such.


----------



## darkangel07760

kohl_mascara said:


> Junkenpo, that is no way to do math, especially for luxury items!  Everyone knows this is how to do it  : "Cartier has at least 2 markups per year, each at around 7%.  If I wait 3 years, the bracelet will be $7278.54 so if I buy it now, I'll be saving myself over $2400!"


 
Haha yep!  I agree... the longer ya wait, the pricier it gets!  Not fair, but reality.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kohl's math is hilarious!!

I agree that the Cartier, while still super marked up, is a better "value" than the Ippolita.  When I started my bracelet hunt, I really wanted a classic gold bangle that I could wear everyday.  I was seriously considering Ippolita, but then when you see how much more weight and presence the Cartier has, it seemed worthwhile to spend the extra $$.


----------



## purseinsanity

Has anyone ordered my Cartier.com before?  What a pain in the a$$!!!!  I've never gotten such a runaround in MY LIFE.  I've called about 8 times now, only to be told very politely that they'll forward my notes on to the appropriate department.  Sucks not living near a boutique!  I placed an order 5 days ago, supposedly to be delivered yesterday, and they haven't even verified my CC.  Everytime I ask AMEX, they tell me it's been verified just fine, they can see the order I placed, and the funds are there but they don't see Cartier asking for payment!  Jeez.  At this rate, the prices of the LOVE bracelets will go up before I actually see one!


----------



## Bagaday

^^That is weird!  I ordered my bracelet from the Cartier online boutique and though they did have to call me back after doing a verification (not sure why since they should be able to do an instantaneous one), my order went through and I received my bracelet when I was suppose to.  Keeping my fingers crossed that the LOVE will magically appear on your doorstep very soon.


----------



## livethelake

Good grief Purse....I've been "this" close to placing an order on cartier.com this week.  After hearing about your problems, I might wait until I can get to a boutique.  I'm such an instant gratification chick, waiting 5 days and still no shipment would make me insane!

(care to share what you got???)




purseinsanity said:


> Has anyone ordered my Cartier.com before? What a pain in the a$$!!!! I've never gotten such a runaround in MY LIFE. I've called about 8 times now, only to be told very politely that they'll forward my notes on to the appropriate department. Sucks not living near a boutique! I placed an order 5 days ago, supposedly to be delivered yesterday, and they haven't even verified my CC. Everytime I ask AMEX, they tell me it's been verified just fine, they can see the order I placed, and the funds are there but they don't see Cartier asking for payment! Jeez. At this rate, the prices of the LOVE bracelets will go up before I actually see one!


----------



## Contessa

purseinsanity said:


> Has anyone ordered my Cartier.com before?  What a pain in the a$$!!!!  I've never gotten such a runaround in MY LIFE.  I've called about 8 times now, only to be told very politely that they'll forward my notes on to the appropriate department.  Sucks not living near a boutique!  I placed an order 5 days ago, supposedly to be delivered yesterday, and they haven't even verified my CC.  Everytime I ask AMEX, they tell me it's been verified just fine, they can see the order I placed, and the funds are there but they don't see Cartier asking for payment!  Jeez.  At this rate, the prices of the LOVE bracelets will go up before I actually see one!



That's INSANE. Is there someone in upper management you can speak to? 



livethelake said:


> Good grief Purse....I've been "this" close to placing an order on cartier.com this week.  After hearing about your problems, I might wait until I can get to a boutique.  I'm such an instant gratification chick, waiting 5 days and still no shipment would make me insane!
> 
> (care to share what you got???)



You & me both!

What are YOU thinking of purchasing???!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bagaday said:


> ^^That is weird!  I ordered my bracelet from the Cartier online boutique and though they did have to call me back after doing a verification (not sure why since they should be able to do an instantaneous one), my order went through and I received my bracelet when I was suppose to.  Keeping my fingers crossed that the LOVE will magically appear on your doorstep very soon.



Oh thank goodness you didn't have to deal with this!  I hope they don't give everyone such a hard time.  I called AMEX again and they verified my info AGAIN and said Cartier needs to call them and they can process the order.  I called Cartier and they ask me "Why did AMEX tell you that?  We have a relationship and they're supposed to call us."  So I have each of them telling me that the other company needs to call and I'm getting nowhere.  I feel like I'm in purgatory!  I finally called a boutique and figured it'd just be easier to cancel my order online and go through the boutique and when they heard my situation, they said to resolve the online situation otherwise I might get double orders!  

I ordered a little someum someum...  I was hoping to show y'all this week...maybe sometime this month it'll actually happen!


----------



## purseinsanity

Contessa said:


> That's INSANE. Is there someone in upper management you can speak to?



They won't let me!  I've asked for a supervisor or to be transferred to whatever department is handling the issue and they basically tell me they "cannot, but they'll be happy to transfer my comments on to the proper department."  I'm sure they're all sick of me by now.  The last time I called this evening, the woman knew my name as soon as I explained my situation!  They're probably all sick of dealing with me, but seriously, just make the damn sale!


----------



## Contessa

purseinsanity said:


> They won't let me!  I've asked for a supervisor or to be transferred to whatever department is handling the issue and they basically tell me they "cannot, but they'll be happy to transfer my comments on to the proper department."  I'm sure they're all sick of me by now.  The last time I called this evening, the woman knew my name as soon as I explained my situation!  They're probably all sick of dealing with me, but seriously, just make the damn sale!



Just knowing that, I'd be calling a dozen times or more per hour until they connect you to a Manager. Sick of you? They don't know what they're in for!

You purchased online?


----------



## purseinsanity

^Well, I ordered!  LOL...the purchasing part, not so sure!


----------



## Contessa

purseinsanity said:


> ^Well, I ordered!  LOL...the purchasing part, not so sure!



LOL....that's BS.

I guess business is doing well for them. Maybe a little _too well?_


----------



## darkangel07760

WOW.  Purseinsanity, that is soooo stressful!  I am so sorry that they are giving you such a hard time!!!
I bought a classic Trinity ring online, and I got it on time, no problem.  
I am crossing my fingers too in hopes that you get your Cartier soon.


----------



## whoops

I'm with Contessa, I'd start pushing and writing down all the names of each person I speak to. People always seem more eager to help you when you ask for their name as a reference when you speak to a manager. 

It sucks you have to jump through such hoops! 

Hope you get your item(s) soon!!! And please do share!


----------



## purseinsanity

darkangel07760 said:


> WOW.  Purseinsanity, that is soooo stressful!  I am so sorry that they are giving you such a hard time!!!
> I bought a classic Trinity ring online, and I got it on time, no problem.
> I am crossing my fingers too in hopes that you get your Cartier soon.



Thank you!


----------



## bigheart

so after looking for around 2 years i ordered the open yellow cuff this week, got it very quickly, however when i opened the box the bracelet had come off the holder and was loose in the box, everything was gorgeous except it has a long scratch on one side.

What would you guys do, i know it will get scratched as i use it, should i just forget about it or send it back? it is a really beautiful piece by the way.


----------



## Bentley1

^ I'd honestly send it back and ask for a new one.  Yes, you will get scratches on it eventually, but after paying thousands, you should be the one putting the scratches on it.  I was able to enjoy my brand new Love bracelet for months before seeing any marks it.

You should have the full experience of receiving a brand new piece BRAND NEW. If you wanted a scratched cuff, you could of gotten it second hand for cheaper.  

Congrats btw! It really is a lovely bracelet

ETA:  Some of the scratches are very superficial and can be buffed off with a suede cloth (not sure if they included one in your package).  The deeper ones need to be buffed out professionally.  Perhaps if its a light mark, you will be able to buff it out.  Otherwise, I'd definitely exchange!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Can anyone remember the name of the cloth that some people buy on ebay to clean the bracelet?


----------



## purseinsanity

livethelake said:


> Good grief Purse....I've been "this" close to placing an order on cartier.com this week.  After hearing about your problems, I might wait until I can get to a boutique.  I'm such an instant gratification chick, waiting 5 days and still no shipment would make me insane!
> 
> (care to share what you got???)



  I am with you there!  I get antsy!  If something's to be delivered on Monday and it's not, I lose my mind!  

Good news though!    I got a call from them this morning saying they finally got it resolved and the package was mailed out today!    They upgraded the shipping to overnight, so it'll arrive tomorrow morning.  Well, I won't get it until Friday because it's on its way to my uncle's..saved myself over $1000 in tax that way.    I waited this long...what's another day?!  But I'm making him overnight it to me!


----------



## purseinsanity

whoops said:


> I'm with Contessa, I'd start pushing and writing down all the names of each person I speak to. People always seem more eager to help you when you ask for their name as a reference when you speak to a manager.
> 
> It sucks you have to jump through such hoops!
> 
> Hope you get your item(s) soon!!! And please do share!



Thanks *whoops*!  They were totally upfront with their names...and I heard them so many times that I'll probably remember them forever!    They were always very polite...just frustrating they couldn't actually do more.


----------



## purseinsanity

bigheart said:


> so after looking for around 2 years i ordered the open yellow cuff this week, got it very quickly, however when i opened the box the bracelet had come off the holder and was loose in the box, everything was gorgeous except it has a long scratch on one side.
> 
> What would you guys do, i know it will get scratched as i use it, should i just forget about it or send it back? it is a really beautiful piece by the way.



I'm OCD...it'd probably bother me, TBH!  I know they'll get scratched up, but I prefer to get the scratches in there myself!  Can you exchange it?


----------



## livethelake

purseinsanity said:


> I am with you there! I get antsy! If something's to be delivered on Monday and it's not, I lose my mind!
> 
> Good news though!  I got a call from them this morning saying they finally got it resolved and the package was mailed out today!  They upgraded the shipping to overnight, so it'll arrive tomorrow morning. Well, I won't get it until Friday because it's on its way to my uncle's..saved myself over $1000 in tax that way.  I waited this long...what's another day?! But I'm making him overnight it to me!


 
WooHoo!!!  And kudos to Cartier for upgrading your shipping.  

So excited for you...

*Contessa* - LOL.  You caught me.  I shouldn't even be considering a Cartier purchase (keep repeating Emerald cut solitaire) but it's hard, damn it!


----------



## purseinsanity

^LOL...I feel your pain!  You got a new Emerald cut diamond!??!


----------



## Bagaday

purseinsanity said:


> I am with you there! I get antsy! If something's to be delivered on Monday and it's not, I lose my mind!
> 
> Good news though!  I got a call from them this morning saying they finally got it resolved and the package was mailed out today!  They upgraded the shipping to overnight, so it'll arrive tomorrow morning. Well, I won't get it until Friday because it's on its way to my uncle's..saved myself over $1000 in tax that way.  I waited this long...what's another day?! But I'm making him overnight it to me!


 
So happy for you that it was finally resolved!!  I know they have security measures and all while taking online/phone orders but geewhiz........WTF?  Can't wait for you to get your new purchase in your hands!


----------



## livethelake

Purse - not yet.  I'm trying to find the perfect stone.   But I'm a woman possessed and will find it...I know it's out there...somewhere


----------



## bigheart

thank you guys for your replying.  they said that i could send it back and they would investigate, not sure what that means, the associate said that she would check on options with the department that handles those issues and get back to me.

i am pretty ocd too, the scratch is on the side of the cuff where it isnt really noticed if you are not looking for it and i guess after i got it and tried it on i just kind of felt like this one was mine and i hated to send it back, guess i am a little bit weird too.

but wow if anyone is on the fence about it it is a gorgeous piece, i looked at them at neimans and then ordered it from cartier when i figured out that i could avoid tax that way, no botique in my state, and the ones at neimans were really scratched up all over like second hand ones, really- this one small scratch is really nothing compared to those however i also totally see having the experience of a bracelet new with no marks


----------



## sjunky13

bigheart said:


> thank you guys for your replying. they said that i could send it back and they would investigate, not sure what that means, the associate said that she would check on options with the department that handles those issues and get back to me.
> 
> i am pretty ocd too, the scratch is on the side of the cuff where it isnt really noticed if you are not looking for it and i guess after i got it and tried it on i just kind of felt like this one was mine and i hated to send it back, guess i am a little bit weird too.
> 
> but wow if anyone is on the fence about it it is a gorgeous piece, i looked at them at neimans and then ordered it from cartier when i figured out that i could avoid tax that way, no botique in my state, and the ones at neimans were really scratched up all over like second hand ones, really- this one small scratch is really nothing compared to those however i also totally see having the experience of a bracelet new with no marks


 They will give you a new one, can you go in person? If not you will have to ship it back and they will replace it. Tell them to pick it up with fed ex and overnight it back and then overnight you a new one. You should have a scratch free peice!!!


----------



## sjunky13

purseinsanity said:


> ^LOL...I feel your pain! You got a new Emerald cut diamond!??!


 Can't wait to see what you got!!!



I got my ring today, it looks nice with the diamond band. But I feel it is soo plain! DH said it looks sleek and classic. 
I am done with Cartier for a while, I want a 4 diamond. But I am very very happy with what I have!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bagaday said:


> So happy for you that it was finally resolved!!  I know they have security measures and all while taking online/phone orders but geewhiz........WTF?  Can't wait for you to get your new purchase in your hands!



  Thank you!!  I can't wait either...the next 48 hrs are gonna kill me!


----------



## purseinsanity

livethelake said:


> Purse - not yet.  I'm trying to find the perfect stone.   But I'm a woman possessed and will find it...I know it's out there...somewhere



  Can't wait until you find it!  And I know you will!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

sjunky13 said:


> Can't wait to see what you got!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I got my ring today, it looks nice with the diamond band. But I feel it is soo plain! DH said it looks sleek and classic.
> I am done with Cartier for a while, I want a 4 diamond. But I am very very happy with what I have!



Oooooh!!!  Congrats!    Can we see pics?


----------



## sjunky13

purseinsanity said:


> Oooooh!!! Congrats!  Can we see pics?


 Sure. I will take some tomarrow. I am setting up new fans and puttering around, well trying to act busy and hubby is catching me on the comp. What did you buy?? I am thinking I might know. hmmm


----------



## purseinsanity

^ Can't wait to see!  I'm sure it's beautiful!  

I'm sure you probably know what I got...I'm just throwing in suspense for nothing, LOL!


----------



## sjunky13

purseinsanity said:


> ^ Can't wait to see! I'm sure it's beautiful!
> 
> I'm sure you probably know what I got...I'm just throwing in suspense for nothing, LOL!


 Give us a hint, tease us a bit!


----------



## Contessa

livethelake said:


> *Contessa* - LOL.  You caught me.  I shouldn't even be considering a Cartier purchase (keep repeating Emerald cut solitaire) but it's hard, damn it!



LOL......consider away! I'm thinking, if you really don't like it, you can toss it my way 

How's the Emerald hunt coming along????


----------



## purseinsanity

sjunky13 said:


> Give us a hint, tease us a bit!



You wear it.


----------



## bigheart

i can't go in person as there is no store in my state so i would have to send it back with the return label they sent, guess i will think about it until tomorrow and see what the cartier associate says when she calls me back also.

i was really kind of surprised how the bracelets looked at neiman marcus, that is another reason i decided to order one from cartier


----------



## sjunky13

bigheart said:


> i can't go in person as there is no store in my state so i would have to send it back with the return label they sent, guess i will think about it until tomorrow and see what the cartier associate says when she calls me back also.
> 
> i was really kind of surprised how the bracelets looked at neiman marcus, that is another reason i decided to order one from cartier


 I got some Cartier from NM and they have been ok, thank god. 
I hope it gets worked out for you!!!


----------



## sjunky13

purseinsanity said:


> You wear it.


 I wish *I *wore it.


----------



## bigheart

the ones that i looked at had been brought in from other stores, maybe they had just been handled a lot, thanks for the well wishes


----------



## sjunky13

So, I am not loving my Love ring. I stacked it and it is uncomfortable. . it looks good, but I can't bend my fingers. ALone it is dull and boring. It looks good as a wedding ring. I might get the trinity instead. I don't care what DH thinks. The Trinity felt comfortable and had a presense to stand alone. This love ring looks boring by itself, gorgeous stacked but not funtional. 

What to do?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Do what makes you happy!!!


----------



## missD

^ What size love ring did you get? There's the bigger one and the smaller one.

I have the bigger and it's really substantial, the smaller one, not so much.


----------



## sjunky13

missD said:


> ^ What size love ring did you get? There's the bigger one and the smaller one.
> 
> I have the bigger and it's really substantial, the smaller one, not so much.


 I got the smaller one , my sa told me too, since I wanted to stack with 2 other bands. It looks so bad alone. Should I get a diamond love ring or trinity? Here we go again!!! LOL.


----------



## beachy10

sjunky13 said:


> I got the smaller one , my sa told me too, since I wanted to stack with 2 other bands. It looks so bad alone. Should I get a diamond love ring or trinity? Here we go again!!! LOL.




I would get the trinity. Looks more interesting.


----------



## sjunky13

beachy10 said:


> I would get the trinity. Looks more interesting.


 Yeah, plus I have Love earrings , maybe that is enough Love. I think I will do that. That is what I originally wanted. 
I must say that I do love the think Love for a wedding band. I put it on ring finger with my ering and it looked nice. 

Ok, back to Cartier!! 

Ladies with trinity, do you wear it on the middle or other ring finger?


----------



## avcbob

It happened yesterday.  One of the screws came out of my Wife's Love Bracelet, but luck of luck we actually found it!  Being a mechanic I use Loctite which is a theread sealing compound somewhat like super glue. In my work and I'm wondering if anyone has used it on their bracelet.  There are various strenghts and one of the very light versions would be all it takes. I'm thinking Locktite #220.  It would keep the screws tight, but would break free when needed. As much as we like to think of the bracelets as on for good, the realiality is that they may need to be removed one day. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## whoops

sjunky13 said:


> Yeah, plus I have Love earrings , maybe that is enough Love. I think I will do that. That is what I originally wanted.
> I must say that I do love the think Love for a wedding band. I put it on ring finger with my ering and it looked nice.
> 
> Ok, back to Cartier!!
> 
> Ladies with trinity, do you wear it on the middle or other ring finger?



 I wear my trinity on my right hand ring finger. My friend bought a trinity at the same time and she wears it right hand middle. She got hers to fit the middle so that if she swells in summer she can move to ring finger. For me, I don't swell badly and so I kept it on the ring finger, if I swell I won't wear it but it hasn't happen.


----------



## Bentley1

Sjunky:

I agree, the Love Rings without diamonds are rather dull (sorry) but if you get one with even a single diamond, the gold will have the shiny coat on it and the ring looks way more substantial, shiny and bright.  Not sure if you looked at those or are even interested.


----------



## thegraceful1

avcbob said:


> It happened yesterday. One of the screws came out of my Wife's Love Bracelet, but luck of luck we actually found it! Being a mechanic I use Loctite which is a theread sealing compound somewhat like super glue. In my work and I'm wondering if anyone has used it on their bracelet. There are various strenghts and one of the very light versions would be all it takes. I'm thinking Locktite #220. It would keep the screws tight, but would break free when needed. As much as we like to think of the bracelets as on for good, the realiality is that they may need to be removed one day. Any thoughts on this?


 
Not a good idea in my opinion, Cartier recommends to have the screws tighten by them at least once a year.


----------



## purseinsanity

sjunky13 said:


> Yeah, plus I have Love earrings , maybe that is enough Love. I think I will do that. That is what I originally wanted.
> I must say that I do love the think Love for a wedding band. I put it on ring finger with my ering and it looked nice.
> 
> Ok, back to Cartier!!
> 
> Ladies with trinity, do you wear it on the middle or other ring finger?



I don't have either, but I always liked the trinity more.  The plain love band is meh to me (Sorry!)...I love the LOVE bracelets, and even the earrings, but the ring never did much for me.  Trinity is lovely though, and will match every metal!


----------



## bigheart

update- i sent it back, they will send me a new one but it will take probably 7-10 days to get one to send


----------



## purseinsanity

Oh no! But I'm glad they exchanged it for you!


----------



## bigheart

well i am a little irritated because now i have paid for the item and i wont have one for awhile, but it does seem like they will exchange it pretty easily, i am just surprised that they dont have one to send immediately


----------



## purseinsanity

Where did you purchase it?


----------



## sjunky13

I am glad you are getting an exchange! The week will come soon.
I am going to exchange my ring. I agree , it is boring and dull. Maybe go for full diamond or trinity! 
I highly suggest it as a wedding band though, very very pretty.


----------



## Bentley1

^ The diamond love rings are gorgeous, looks like a totally different ring from the plain gold.  Trinity is cute too.  Fun choice you have to make!! 

*Bigheart:*  I'm so glad you decided to exchange for another bracelet.  I agree that they should have overnighted one to you since they sent you a scratched piece, but the week will fly by!!


----------



## darkangel07760

sjunky13 said:


> I am glad you are getting an exchange! The week will come soon.
> I am going to exchange my ring. I agree , it is boring and dull. Maybe go for full diamond or trinity!
> I highly suggest it as a wedding band though, very very pretty.


 
I have the trinity, and I love it.  I wear it on my ring or my middle, depending upon the temperature outside.


----------



## bigheart

i bought it directlly from cartier by calling the 1-800 # from the website


----------



## purseinsanity

^call them constantly!  I did and when they finally resolved my issue, they sent it overnight priority.  You should call back and complain.


----------



## bigheart

yeah i have already called back to say that they need to overnight the new one twice


----------



## beachy10

can someone explain what the coating is on the diamond love bracelet? does it make the bracelet resist scratches or something?


----------



## purseinsanity

bigheart said:


> yeah i have already called back to say that they need to overnight the new one twice



Did you get anywhere with them?


----------



## Contessa

beachy10 said:


> can someone explain what the coating is on the diamond love bracelet? does it make the bracelet resist scratches or something?



Yes, it's a special coating which makes the bracelet less prone to scratches. 

It's only available on the White Gold model w/ diamonds.


----------



## Bentley1

beachy10 said:


> can someone explain what the coating is on the diamond love bracelet? does it make the bracelet resist scratches or something?



The several SAs that I have posed this question to told me that it is done for aesthetic purposes to give the bracelets a shiny high polish appearance to match the sparkle of the diamonds.  Also, to make the appearance of the diamond love pieces distinct from the non-diamond pieces.

The bracelet is still scratched rather easily though, so I don't think that its really all that protective.  At least that's not the intended purpose behind coating the diamond pieces.


----------



## bigheart

the only thing that they would say is that when they locate another bracelet in that size they would send it urgent- so they only had one of that particular piece in the warehouse?


----------



## livethelake

Question - I did a search in the Authenticate thread but didn't find any info.

Has anyone purchased or have any experience/thoughts on ebay seller cetaepsilon
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?  He has a large inventory of Cartier love bracelets.

Thanks


----------



## Lanier

livethelake said:


> Question - I did a search in the Authenticate thread but didn't find any info.
> 
> Has anyone purchased or have any experience/thoughts on ebay seller cetaepsilonpics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gif?  He has a large inventory of Cartier love bracelets.
> 
> Thanks



I want to say that someone in this thread did buy from that Ebay seller and it was authentic (there was some back-and-forth but it turned out it had the newer style screw opening). I think it's around page 50.


----------



## livethelake

Lanier, thank you!  I never even thought to search this thread :shame:


----------



## ryu_chan

Hi ladies, I got a Tiffany DBTY bracelet to layer with my RG Love. I tried a tennis bracelet (too huge) and VCA Sweet Butterfly as well.  I liked the combination with DBTY best.  Very pretty together.






I have a question for those who are layering the DBTY with Love. 

Does your DBTY bracelet get tangled with the Love bracelet when you wear them together?  Mine does get tangled, and I'm wondering if I should shorten the DBTY even more (already shortened to 6.5"). How tight do you wear the DBTY bracelet typically?


----------



## purseinsanity

bigheart said:


> the only thing that they would say is that when they locate another bracelet in that size they would send it urgent- so they only had one of that particular piece in the warehouse?



What size are you looking for?


----------



## kimber418

ryu_chan! 

Love your DBTY with your Love bracelet!   I wear my WG Love bracelet with
a VC sweet WG butterfly and it does not get tangled.  I am going to have it shortened
though because it turns to the back of my wrist too much!   

Enjoy your new DBTY!  It looks gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

ryu_chan said:


> Hi ladies, I got a Tiffany DBTY bracelet to layer with my RG Love. I tried a tennis bracelet (too huge) and VCA Sweet Butterfly as well.  I liked the combination with DBTY best.  Very pretty together.
> 
> View attachment 1388085
> View attachment 1388086
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for those who are layering the DBTY with Love.
> 
> Does your DBTY bracelet get tangled with the Love bracelet when you wear them together?  Mine does get tangled, and I'm wondering if I should shorten the DBTY even more (already shortened to 6.5"). How tight do you wear the DBTY bracelet typically?



How beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

Well....(drumroll, please!)....

My Cartier package finally arrived yesterday!    Any guesses?


----------



## purseinsanity

TaDa!!!!!

Rose Gold!


----------



## livethelake

WooHoo Purse!  Well done


----------



## purseinsanity

Thank you *LTL*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

But that's not all!


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity

Rose Gold is on the left, Yellow Gold is on the right.


----------



## livethelake

purseinsanity said:


> But that's not all!


 

I LOVE the way you shop, woman!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

It's easier to see the difference when they're next to each other.  The rose gold is really subtle, like I'd heard.






Yellow on top, rose on bottom.


----------



## purseinsanity

livethelake said:


> I LOVE the way you shop, woman!!!



Thanks hon!  Wish my DH felt the same!


----------



## livethelake

I can't help thinking you need a third now (white gold would be like the icing on the cake...Just saying  )

BTW- the visual of the two really shows the subtle difference between the yellow and rose gold.  I'm really digging the rose...hmmmmmm


----------



## purseinsanity

^I know!!  Great minds think alike!!!  I totally want a white one now!


----------



## purseinsanity

I love how these bracelets look stacked with others, so I had fun this morning mixing and matching!

I got some other new goodies too...

Here's the Rose Gold w/my new Anita Ko RG Pyramid bracelet:


----------



## thegraceful1

purseinsanity said:


> Rose Gold is on the left, Yellow Gold is on the right.


R- wow you always go out with a bang!...congrats!!!!, or you can always wear them both together (love the layered look)


----------



## purseinsanity

Thanks *thegraceful1*!!


----------



## Bethc

purseinsanity said:


> It's easier to see the difference when they're next to each other.  The rose gold is really subtle, like I'd heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow on top, rose on bottom.



Wow!!  Are you going to wear them both together?


----------



## livethelake

Love the pyramid bracelet.  Great look


----------



## purseinsanity

Not sure yet.  Probably not.  I want to pair each with similar colored bracelets, and maybe a watch (if I can get over my fear of scratches!).  I have a new YG watch due to arrive next week, so I'm dying to see what it'll look like with the YG LOVE.


----------



## purseinsanity

livethelake said:


> Love the pyramid bracelet.  Great look



  Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

With my new Hermes gold CDC:


----------



## neenabengal

Omg. It's tdf!!! Congrats.


----------



## ryu_chan

purseinsanity said:


> How beautiful!


Thanks. 

Your bracelets are tdf!


----------



## ryu_chan

kimber418 said:


> ryu_chan!
> 
> Love your DBTY with your Love bracelet!   I wear my WG Love bracelet with
> a VC sweet WG butterfly and it does not get tangled.  I am going to have it shortened
> though because it turns to the back of my wrist too much!
> 
> Enjoy your new DBTY!  It looks gorgeous!


Thanks kimber. I am thinking if I need to shorten mine for another .25" 
Have no idea mucb it should drape over my hand. I will ask in the DBTY thread.


----------



## Bagaday

purseinsanity said:


> With my new Hermes gold CDC:


 Wow!!!  Love those two together!  Congrats.


----------



## sammie_sue

purseinsanity said:


> I love how these bracelets look stacked with others, so I had fun this morning mixing and matching!
> 
> I got some other new goodies too...
> 
> Here's the Rose Gold w/my new Anita Ko RG Pyramid bracelet:



You got it!!!! Yay! Congrats...it's looks amazeballs on you.


----------



## sjunky13

purseinsanity said:


> With my new Hermes gold CDC:


 LOVE this pic! You did great! I thought it was gonna be a watch! 2 loves, yay!


----------



## bigheart

purseinsanity- i got the yellow gold open cuff in size 18, because of work i have to have something i can take off, they sized me at 17 but after comparing the two i wanted the 18, the 17 really wouldnt move much and i wanted a little movement like i have with david yurman open bracelets


----------



## purseinsanity

sammie_sue said:


> You got it!!!! Yay! Congrats...it's looks amazeballs on you.



I did!    All thanks to you!  I would've never found it.  Thanks soooo much for all your help!  

Here's a closeup:


----------



## sammie_sue

^You are so welcome! Honestly, no thanks are necessary. I was happy to help. It is so beautiful, I love it. Congratulations. I'm drooling.


----------



## Bentley1

Purseinsanity!!!! Whoa wow and omg!

TWO love bracelets??? How exciting!!! Congrats, they are gorgeous.  Now I am dying for a yellow gold one.  I LOVE how you paired it with the Anita pyramid bracelet!  Gorgeous combo!


----------



## Bentley1

purseinsanity said:


> I did!    All thanks to you!  I would've never found it.  Thanks soooo much for all your help!
> 
> Here's a closeup:



Are these bracelets difficult to find?  I don't know much about Anita Ko, but I do love this pyramid bracelet!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

purseinsanity said:


> Rose Gold is on the left, Yellow Gold is on the right.



That's how purseinsanity rolls!!! I love it!! they're gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

Thanks *Bentley1*!!!  I couldn't find one anywhere!  Thanks to *sammie_sue*, I got mine from BrokenEnglish in California.  The Anita Ko website didn't give much info about pricing or anything.  They come in three sizes, with or without a diamond spike.  They also come in all three colors, YG, RG, or WG.


----------



## purseinsanity

*neenabengal, ryu_chan, and Bagaday,* thank you all very much!


----------



## purseinsanity

surfergirljen said:


> That's how purseinsanity rolls!!! I love it!! they're gorgeous!



  You know me too well!  Thanks *surfergirljen*!


----------



## kim_mac

congrats purseinsanity!  i love rg and yg together!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

purseinsanity said:


> Rose Gold is on the left, Yellow Gold is on the right.


 
YEA!  LOVE it!!!  It is good that you got  them now before they go up higher in price!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

kim_mac said:


> congrats purseinsanity!  i love rg and yg together!!!



Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

darkangel07760 said:


> YEA!  LOVE it!!!  It is good that you got  them now before they go up higher in price!!!



  That was my justification to DH!  I'm not sure he's buying it...

Love your avatar!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

purseinsanity said:


> I love how these bracelets look stacked with others, so I had fun this morning mixing and matching!
> 
> I got some other new goodies too...
> 
> Here's the Rose Gold w/my new Anita Ko RG Pyramid bracelet:



Wow this looks amazing, I love both of them!!! I also have the love bracelet in rose gold, btw don't worry about the scratches too much & if you do scratch them just buy a polishing cloth & go over them with it and I promise they will look like new! I've had mine for 3 yrs now and haven't taken it off but maybe 2-3 times to polish it with the cloth I got for it and it looks really nice still, enjoy all of your new goodies!


----------



## darkangel07760

purseinsanity said:


> That was my justification to DH!  I'm not sure he's buying it...
> 
> Love your avatar!


 
Haha!  Well, I have been watching Cartier's prices on the LOVE collection go up and up over the years, so trust me, it was worthit for youto get them now!  
And thank you!  My SO and I are very happy with our early 6 year anni gifts!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Wow this looks amazing, I love both of them!!! I also have the love bracelet in rose gold, btw don't worry about the scratches too much & if you do scratch them just buy a polishing cloth & go over them with it and I promise they will look like new! I've had mine for 3 yrs now and haven't taken it off but maybe 2-3 times to polish it with the cloth I got for it and it looks really nice still, enjoy all of your new goodies!



Thanks so much!  What a great idea.  Where do I get one?  At Cartier??


----------



## dialv

So excited for you when I read your posts this morning. What a haul!!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

purseinsanity said:


> Thanks so much!  What a great idea.  Where do I get one?  At Cartier??



You are very welcome! I actually already had mine before my DH even gave me my Love bracelet, I had purchased it from a local jeweler but I know you can find some at any store like Target etc. 

Btw, if you don't mond me asking how much did the Anita spike bracelet cost you? I really like that one, thanks in advance!


----------



## Bentley1

Purse:

Thanks for the explanation on the Anita Ko bracelets.  They are just gorgeous!  I didn't realize they were so pricey, but given how pretty they are, its worth it!  

I got my cloths from Cartier, but I'm sure you can get polishing cloths at any jeweler.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> You are very welcome! I actually already had mine before my DH even gave me my Love bracelet, I had purchased it from a local jeweler but I know you can find some at any store like Target etc.
> 
> Btw, if you don't mond me asking how much did the Anita spike bracelet cost you? I really like that one, thanks in advance!



Not at all!  They come in three spike sizes:  small, medium, and large, and you can get them w/or without a diamond spike, and in 14Kt or 18Kt gold.  Mine is the small size, 14K, without diamonds and was $2900 plus tax and shipping. I think the same bracelet w/diamond spike was $3700.  Victoria Beckham wears the 14Kt medium size w/diamond spike, according to my SA.  If you're interested, PM me and I can forward my SA info to you.  I debated getting 18Kt w/diamond spike but decided not to, partly for the almost $2000 difference, and even more importantly, the 2-4 week wait to have it made.  Patience is not a virtue I often possess!


----------



## purseinsanity

dialv said:


> So excited for you when I read your posts this morning. What a haul!!!!



Thanks so much *dialv*!


----------



## pippi_

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Wow this looks amazing, I love both of them!!! I also have the love bracelet in rose gold, btw don't worry about the scratches too much & if you do scratch them just buy a polishing cloth & go over them with it and I promise they will look like new! I've had mine for 3 yrs now and haven't taken it off but maybe 2-3 times to polish it with the cloth I got for it and it looks really nice still, enjoy all of your new goodies!



ladies, do you wear yours tight on your wrist or is there some room in there? I can't decide whether I should get it as a snug fit or not.

Thanks!


----------



## purseinsanity

^I got mine in a 16.  According to the SA, that is their smallest size.  A 15 would be a little more snug on me, but still give me room to breathe.  The 16 is fine, but just a tad looser than I'd like.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

purseinsanity said:


> Not at all!  They come in three spike sizes:  small, medium, and large, and you can get them w/or without a diamond spike, and in 14Kt or 18Kt gold.  Mine is the small size, 14K, without diamonds and was $2900 plus tax and shipping. I think the same bracelet w/diamond spike was $3700.  Victoria Beckham wears the 14Kt medium size w/diamond spike, according to my SA.  If you're interested, PM me and I can forward my SA info to you.  I debated getting 18Kt w/diamond spike but decided not to, partly for the almost $2000 difference, and even more importantly, the 2-4 week wait to have it made.  Patience is not a virtue I often possess!



Thanks for the info sweetie! I would love your SAs info can you pm it to me? I think I would get the one that you have as it seems to be the most reasonable in price and all but I'm sure the diamond one is fab! Do you happen to know if she makes it for an 8in wrist? Thanks again


----------



## avcbob

I don't think you can buy the cleaning cloth at Cartier, but our sales agent gave us one when we asked. It really makes the bracelets, and all gold, look like new. The cloth is coated with come type of oily stuff so we clean my wife's bracelets right before she takes a shower.  Otherwise the oily stuff stays on her skin.  See the link below:

http://www.connoisseurs.com/jc/polishing_cloth_gold.htm




purseinsanity said:


> Thanks so much! What a great idea. Where do I get one? At Cartier??


----------



## miyale30

purseinsanity said:


> I love how these bracelets look stacked with others, so I had fun this morning mixing and matching!
> 
> I got some other new goodies too...
> 
> Here's the Rose Gold w/my new Anita Ko RG Pyramid bracelet:



Purseinsanity, your bracelets look beautiful! 
Up to now, I have only worn white metals but lately I've been liking rose gold. If you could only choose one would it be rose or yellow gold?


----------



## bb10lue

That's it, the WG bracelet is officially on my to-get list this year!!!


----------



## niwei109

Does anyone know the current retail price of plain YG LOVE bangle in EUR? Any Europe city is fine to me. I would like to know it to compare with the price in here, I live in Asia by the way. Really admire the design of LOVE. Please let me know and thanks a lot.


----------



## avcbob

Oooops - that should have said "The cloth is coated with SOME type of oily stuff" 



avcbob said:


> I don't think you can buy the cleaning cloth at Cartier, but our sales agent gave us one when we asked. It really makes the bracelets, and all gold, look like new. The cloth is coated with come type of oily stuff so we clean my wife's bracelets right before she takes a shower. Otherwise the oily stuff stays on her skin. See the link below:
> 
> http://www.connoisseurs.com/jc/polishing_cloth_gold.htm


----------



## purseinsanity

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Thanks for the info sweetie! I would love your SAs info can you pm it to me? I think I would get the one that you have as it seems to be the most reasonable in price and all but I'm sure the diamond one is fab! Do you happen to know if she makes it for an 8in wrist? Thanks again



PM'ing you now!


----------



## purseinsanity

avcbob said:


> I don't think you can buy the cleaning cloth at Cartier, but our sales agent gave us one when we asked. It really makes the bracelets, and all gold, look like new. The cloth is coated with come type of oily stuff so we clean my wife's bracelets right before she takes a shower.  Otherwise the oily stuff stays on her skin.  See the link below:
> 
> http://www.connoisseurs.com/jc/polishing_cloth_gold.htm



Thanks!


----------



## purseinsanity

miyale30 said:


> Purseinsanity, your bracelets look beautiful!
> Up to now, I have only worn white metals but lately I've been liking rose gold. If you could only choose one would it be rose or yellow gold?



In general, I prefer yellow gold, but if you're asking about the Love bracelets, I think I prefer RG by a hair!


----------



## glowingface

Very Lovely and Luxurious Haul...Enjoy all your goodies..


----------



## Contessa

I need a Love Bracelet like a hole in the head, but being a lover of the 70's decade, it's calling my name!


----------



## purseinsanity

glowingface said:


> Very Lovely and Luxurious Haul...Enjoy all your goodies..



Thank you!


----------



## dialv

Purseinsanity your bracelets are stunning! Could you please pm me the sa info, I love the spike bracelet.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Contessa said:


> I need a Love Bracelet like a hole in the head, but being a lover of the 70's decade, it's calling my name!



Really?  I thought you weren't a fan!??!?


----------



## kohl_mascara

lanasyogamama said:


> Really?  I thought you weren't a fan!??!?



tPF can turn a hater into a lover hahahaha.


----------



## jess_hj

purseinsanity said:


> With my new Hermes gold CDC:



love your cartier! of course your hermes CDC too! ^^


----------



## Contessa

lanasyogamama said:


> Really?  I thought you weren't a fan!??!?



I wasn't, but love what it stands for & the fact that it's an icon from the 70's. 

Would love a YG w/ 10 diamonds, but being a realist, I think a plain YG would be just fine!

I'm in a YG frame of mind lately.......


----------



## kohl_mascara

Contessa said:


> I wasn't, but love what it stands for & the fact that it's an icon from the 70's.
> 
> Would love a YG w/ 10 diamonds, but being a realist, I think a plain YG would be just fine!
> 
> I'm in a YG frame of mind lately.......



Plain YG bangle would be perfect!!


----------



## Suzie

Oh dear, I shouldn't have clicked on this thread. 

I am sure there is a price thread here somewhere but I can't find it.

How much is the WG Love bracelet?


----------



## livethelake

Suzie, the white gold with no diamonds is $5,200us, with 4 diamonds (my personal favorite) is $8,550 and the 10 diamond is $12,900.

Here's the link to the Cartier US site

http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/col.../(fromcoll)/1?page=9&purchasedOnlineOnly=true


----------



## Suzie

Thank you so much for the info livethelake. I am coming to the US late June/July and I wanted to make a jewelry purchase. I had ideas about a VCA necklace and this is another option. I agree the 4 diamond one is the perfect in between bracelet.

I am off to investigate further. Need to find out how easy they are to wear all the time as I am a person who takes jewelry off at night!


----------



## livethelake

Suzie said:


> Thank you so much for the info livethelake. I am coming to the US late June/July and I wanted to make a jewelry purchase. I had ideas about a VCA necklace and this is another option. I agree the 4 diamond one is the perfect in between bracelet.
> 
> I am off to investigate further. Need to find out how easy they are to wear all the time as I am a person who takes jewelry off at night!


 
Suzie, the "wear all the time" concern is what has held me back from buying.  Have you seen the cuff version?  It might be ther perfect compromise for both of us.  (it does come in a single diamond version)


----------



## Suzie

livethelake said:


> Suzie, the "wear all the time" concern is what has held me back from buying. Have you seen the cuff version? It might be ther perfect compromise for both of us. (it does come in a single diamond version)


 
I suppose you would get used to it? I might look into the cuff also.

Do most people wear it on the arm that you do not write with (with your watch) or on the arm you do everything with? Does that make sense even?


----------



## princessLIL

I wear mine on the right wrist, it's very comfortable and I dont even feel it on. If I m doing things around the house I wear gloves to protect the bracelet.


----------



## Suzie

^Thanks for that info princessLiL.

I hope others will chime in with the comfort factor also. I guess as I am in front of the computer a lot, I would worry about the banging on the desk.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I wear mine on my left hand, and have wondered what I would do if I got a nice watch.  I think I would get some sort of leather bracelet to wear in between.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm on a computer all the time, and it doesn't bother me at all.  I tend to sleep with one arm under my head, and that took a little getting used to.


----------



## Bagaday

I wear mine on my left wrist with my watch and some assorted other bracelets.  I do not like it on my right wrist.  Once you are use to having it on 24/7 (I take all my other jewelry off at nite) you really don't even notice it.  Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## sjunky13

I'm gonna be honest here. I take mine off myself  and have DH put it back on me . I am a cleaner. I Know it is bad, but I hate dirty jewelry. I also have so many bracelets I never wear and I took mine off to clean and haven't put it back yet. I won't do this often because the screws can get damaged. 
There is no "rule" that you have to wear it 24/7. It is another peice of jewelry and not a teather like you are on house arrest. LOL.


----------



## Contessa

lanasyogamama said:


> I wear mine on my left hand, and have wondered what I would do if I got a nice watch.  I think I would get some sort of leather bracelet to wear in between.



You and your dilemmas!!!



sjunky13 said:


> I'm gonna be honest here. I take mine off myself  and have DH put it back on me . I am a cleaner. I Know it is bad, but I hate dirty jewelry. I also have so many bracelets I never wear and I took mine off to clean and haven't put it back yet. I won't do this often because the screws can get damaged.
> There is no "rule" that you have to wear it 24/7. It is another peice of jewelry and not a teather like you are on house arrest. LOL.



And YOU are just lovably anal!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Yeah, too bad this dilemma of having a nice watch is only in my head!!!


----------



## Contessa

lanasyogamama said:


> Yeah, too bad this dilemma of having a nice watch is only in my head!!!



You need to be telling and believing the opposite......only then will it come true!


----------



## purseinsanity

sjunky13 said:


> I'm gonna be honest here. I take mine off myself  and have DH put it back on me . I am a cleaner. I Know it is bad, but I hate dirty jewelry. I also have so many bracelets I never wear and I took mine off to clean and haven't put it back yet. I won't do this often because the screws can get damaged.
> There is no "rule" that you have to wear it 24/7. It is another peice of jewelry and not a teather like you are on house arrest. LOL.



  I just love you!  I haven't worn mine yet.  I can't keep it on all the time because of work.  Not sanitary.  So, I'll wear mine on vacations or lengthy periods of time where I can wear it more than a day at a time.  But I don't think I can go more than a week without having to clean it!  I'm a total clean freak too when it comes to my jewelry.


----------



## bigheart

i am the same way, can't really wear it to work, too many germs, so i got the cuff- or i guess i will get the cuff at some point, exchange is taking way too long


----------



## lanasyogamama

Contessa said:


> You need to be telling and believing the opposite......only then will it come true!



I think there is something to what you're saying.  I'm on it!!!


----------



## Contessa

lanasyogamama said:


> I think there is something to what you're saying.  I'm on it!!!



I read in a European magazine some time ago, that if you map out your wishes secretly (either in a diary, journal, piece of bristol board), your dreams, wishes, desires are closer to coming true! Cut out photos, inspirational quotes, anything you want.........but keep it private and BELIEVE.


----------



## surfergirljen

Contessa said:


> I read in a European magazine some time ago, that if you map out your wishes secretly (either in a diary, journal, piece of bristol board), your dreams, wishes, desires are closer to coming true! Cut out photos, inspirational quotes, anything you want.........but keep it private and BELIEVE.



I used to do that with boys! LOL... well, wedding pictures and dreams of my life one day with a house and dog and kids...

... it all came true... of course, sometimes I want to KILL my handsome husband  or look at my adorable girls and just say WHY are you being so HORRID right now?!!! That wasn't in my dream book!!! Then run away from it all and just sleep for 24 hours... but yeah, it worked!  Just be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Bentley1

Contessa said:


> I read in a European magazine some time ago, that if you map out your wishes secretly (either in a diary, journal, piece of bristol board), your dreams, wishes, desires are closer to coming true! Cut out photos, inspirational quotes, anything you want.........but keep it private and BELIEVE.



So true!  It has definitely worked for me as well!! 

Although some things take quite a lot longer than others.


----------



## purseinsanity

^Wasn't that the premise of that book The Secret, that Oprah kept touting?  I didn't read it, but I thought I heard somewhere that the secret to getting what you want is to throw it out into the universe and think positively and it happens.  I think that was it?  Does anyone know what I'm talking about?  Maybe I'm losing my mind.  LOL.


----------



## neenabengal

Omg - yes the secret! I really do believe that works. I mainly use it to visualise I'm going to get car parking spaces at my busy workplace and 9 times out of ten, I'll get a space right by the entrance! You're then supposed to thank the universe... So I started off small but lately have realised that I've actually also managed to buy myself quite a few things off my secret wishlist - most recent being my rg love cuff. Call me weird but I do think there is something to The Secret....


----------



## Suzie

purseinsanity said:


> ^Wasn't that the premise of that book The Secret, that Oprah kept touting? I didn't read it, but I thought I heard somewhere that the secret to getting what you want is to throw it out into the universe and think positively and it happens. I think that was it? Does anyone know what I'm talking about? Maybe I'm losing my mind. LOL.


 
Yes, that was the book, it was a crock of s***t!!


----------



## neenabengal

Whatever. I'll just keep staring at my nice new rg cuff


----------



## Bentley1

*Purseinsantiy:* Lol, yeah The Secret was something along those lines as well.  I never read the book though, but I saw that Oprah episode. 

I'm just a very visual person, so I love to cut out pics of things I love, want, aspire to just because I like looking at them.  Before I know it, the visualizations became reality some how.  Doesn't work on everything though.


----------



## neenabengal

I'm a visual person too. That why I love tpf so much. Yes, it introduces me to lots of things I didn't even know I wanted (Cartier cuff case in point haha) but the more I see it, the more I want it, to the point of seeing myself wearing it and a lot of times I end up owning it. Call it what you will -the secret, visualisation, even aspects of nlp - whatever it is - it seems to work for me!


----------



## Contessa

purseinsanity said:


> ^Wasn't that the premise of that book The Secret, that Oprah kept touting?  I didn't read it, but I thought I heard somewhere that the secret to getting what you want is to throw it out into the universe and think positively and it happens.  I think that was it?  Does anyone know what I'm talking about?  Maybe I'm losing my mind.  LOL.



I'm not referring to the Secret or any other book for that matter. 

I recently read an article in a European magazine that basically stated to take all of your recent dreams/wishes and write them down or cut out photos and place them in a book (journal) or piece of bristol board, along w/ inspirational quotes....whatever! Pics of a thin model, bling, shoes, car, dream job.....place of travel.....something to aspire to.


----------



## Junkenpo

Can I ask a favor of those of you who have a size 16,17, or 18 love bangle?  What are interior diameters?   I wanna know so I can at least try to compare it with one of my current bangles.

I remember reading in this thread somewhere about someone posting how they had a bangle one size smaller than the cuff and they fit almost the same...


----------



## darkangel07760

I will try to see if I can get my measurements!  What size is your wrist in centimeters?


----------



## Cartierqueen

So excited, had a big day at the Cartier store today and added a few new pieces to my Cartier collection. I am now the proud owner of two new love bracelets (WG & RG plain) and a YG circle of love necklace with diamonds. The BF was feeling generous today.

I already had a YG love bracelet I got back in January and now have a total of 3 on one wrist and their all size 17. Was thinking about going back and getting different sizes to get the layered look.

Anyone have three or a picture of three layered at different sizes?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, can you post a pic?!


----------



## sammie_sue

Cartierqueen said:


> So excited, had a big day at the Cartier store today and added a few new pieces to my Cartier collection. I am now the proud owner of two new love bracelets (WG & RG plain) and a YG circle of love necklace with diamonds. The BF was feeling generous today.
> 
> I already had a YG love bracelet I got back in January and now have a total of 3 on one wrist and their all size 17. Was thinking about going back and getting different sizes to get the layered look.
> 
> Anyone have three or a picture of three layered at different sizes?



I think within this thread there are a couple of pics of someone with 3+ on her wrist. They look fantastic layered!


----------



## Junkenpo

darkangel07760 said:


> I will try to see if I can get my measurements!  What size is your wrist in centimeters?



I sized for a love cuff in 17 a couple years ago, but I don't remember how loose/snug the fit was.  I like my bangles on the looser side. My everyday bangle has an inner diameter of 5.7cm on the longer side, about 4.5cm on the shorter. I've got quite a bit of movement with it. It's the one with the heart in the pic below.  I've got it paired with an H cartouche cuff that has a leather tie. I'm thinking about adding the love bangle to the layer, or more likely replace the H cuff.


----------



## Bentley1

Cartierqueen said:


> So excited, had a big day at the Cartier store today and added a few new pieces to my Cartier collection. I am now the proud owner of two new love bracelets (WG & RG plain) and a YG circle of love necklace with diamonds. The BF was feeling generous today.
> 
> I already had a YG love bracelet I got back in January and now have a total of 3 on one wrist and their all size 17. Was thinking about going back and getting different sizes to get the layered look.
> 
> Anyone have three or a picture of three layered at different sizes?



Wow, congrats!! 

I have seen 2-3 stacked on one wrist, however not layered.  I think many people are worried the bracelets will easily scratch layered this way.  But I think it would look gorgeous, scratches aside!!


----------



## Renske87

I really adore the Love bracelet and I decided I want one!  
But does anyone know if one of the cartier shops in the US ships to the Netherlands? Because the e-shop does not provide that service. The price diference is like 2000 dollar!


----------



## avcbob

When my wife got her second, we considered getting the next size smaller from the first one.  The SA suggested against it as she told us they get hung up on each other.  But to see for ourselves, my wife tried the smaller one on with her original. The SA was right - they immediately got caught on each other and jammed in a ball of sorts.  Very uncomfortable.  The two (or more) being the same size is the only way to go.  We both love the 'clinking' of the two hitting each other.



Bentley1 said:


> Wow, congrats!!
> 
> I have seen 2-3 stacked on one wrist, however not layered. I think many people are worried the bracelets will easily scratch layered this way. But I think it would look gorgeous, scratches aside!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Junkenpo said:


> I sized for a love cuff in 17 a couple years ago, but I don't remember how loose/snug the fit was.  I like my bangles on the looser side. My everyday bangle has an inner diameter of 5.7cm on the longer side, about 4.5cm on the shorter. I've got quite a bit of movement with it. It's the one with the heart in the pic below.  I've got it paired with an H cartouche cuff that has a leather tie. I'm thinking about adding the love bangle to the layer, or more likely replace the H cuff.


 

If you were sized for a 17, then go with an 18.    That will be quite a bit looser!


----------



## pippi_

purseinsanity said:


> ^I got mine in a 16. According to the SA, that is their smallest size. A 15 would be a little more snug on me, but still give me room to breathe. The 16 is fine, but just a tad looser than I'd like.


 

Thank you so much purseinsanity 

Also can anyone tell me the width of the bangle? Is it about 6mm?

I hoping to get the RG and the YG this coming weekend!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Yes, it's 6mm.


----------



## amina.pink

I hope this isn't a silly question, but I was wondering whether all Love bracelets have the same number of rivets (don't know how else to refer to them!) regardless of size?  i.e. A size 20 bracelet would simply have larger spaces between the rivets than the size 16 but the same number nevertheless.  TIA!


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ I think that's a really good question!


----------



## Bagaday

Well we can take an informal poll I guess to figure that out if someone doesn't know the answer off-hand.
I wear a size 16 and there are 5 'rivets' between the screws.


----------



## amina.pink

*kohl_mascara* I was worried my question had a stupidly obvious answer and people would be like duhhhh!  Unfortunately the nearest Cartier to me is only a very small concession at a department store and the staff are most unpleasant.  I knew the trusty members of TPF would be way more understanding 

*Bagaday* thank you for your response.  Hopefully other's will chime in!


----------



## kohl_mascara

amina.pink said:


> *kohl_mascara* I was worried my question had a stupidly obvious answer and people would be like duhhhh!  Unfortunately the nearest Cartier to me is only a very small concession at a department store and the staff are most unpleasant.  I knew the trusty members of TPF would be way more understanding
> 
> *Bagaday* thank you for your response.  Hopefully other's will chime in!



All the love bracelets I've seen on the forum and for sale online have 5 bolts in between each screw. I've tried on the Love bracelet a few times but never thought to count the bolts/rivets while in the boutique. Another tPfer and I noticed that there is more spacing between each bolt/rivet on the larger sized bracelets (19+) than on the smaller ones (16-17), but this was just from viewing the pics on the forum.  So I think your question is a really helpful one!


----------



## Bentley1

Mine is a size 16 and it has 5 "rivets" between each bolt as well!

I agree that the larger sized bracelets 18-20 just have more spacing in between the rivets as opposed to having a higher number of them. 

 I never thought to pay attention though given how many times I've ogled these bracelets in the boutiques and online.  So its a great question!!!


----------



## schadenfreude

Just a note to you guys, I picked up a jewelry polishing cloth for something like $10 at the bead shop. I was shocked at how well it shined up my WG bangle! The little surface scratches became a lot less noticeable too. The improvement was not as dramatic on my WG rings, although they are much more beat up. Maybe this has something to do with the plating? The cloth did make the diamonds sparkle like mad though! Even my SO asked if I had gotten my jewelry cleaned.


----------



## princessLIL

What Kind of cloth is it? What's the brand name? Thx


----------



## lanasyogamama

Oh, that's funny, I just picked one up too.  Mine is called "Sunshine Polishing cloth".  I got it on ebay for a few dollars.


----------



## sweetie_sg

Here's mine
the yg is size 16 and the wg is size 17 hth 











Junkenpo said:


> Can I ask a favor of those of you who have a size 16,17, or 18 love bangle? What are interior diameters? I wanna know so I can at least try to compare it with one of my current bangles.
> 
> I remember reading in this thread somewhere about someone posting how they had a bangle one size smaller than the cuff and they fit almost the same...


 


Cartierqueen said:


> So excited, had a big day at the Cartier store today and added a few new pieces to my Cartier collection. I am now the proud owner of two new love bracelets (WG & RG plain) and a YG circle of love necklace with diamonds. The BF was feeling generous today.
> 
> I already had a YG love bracelet I got back in January and now have a total of 3 on one wrist and their all size 17. Was thinking about going back and getting different sizes to get the layered look.
> 
> Anyone have three or a picture of three layered at different sizes?


----------



## hermeshunter

amina.pink said:


> I hope this isn't a silly question, but I was wondering whether all Love bracelets have the same number of rivets (don't know how else to refer to them!) regardless of size?  i.e. A size 20 bracelet would simply have larger spaces between the rivets than the size 16 but the same number nevertheless.  TIA!



yes, the number of rivets or diamonds is the same, no matter what size the bracelet is. my DH has a 21 and he has 10 rivets and two real screws. I wear the 16 and I have 10 diamonds in between the two screws.

For those who are wondering about the comfort of wearing the bracelet all the time - I never take mine off. My folks gave me a YG when I was in college, and my husband upgraded it to a WG all diamond. I have been wearing a love bracelet for about 30 yrs... AAGGHH... I don't even know I have it on anymore.

I think the WG scratches much more than I remember the YG scratching, but that's from my watch. I get it re-rhodiumed every two years. When it is in for its spa treatment I am lost without it...

A friend of mine wears a WG, YG and RG -- she ever takes them off and they look incredible as a set!


----------



## lanasyogamama

hermeshunter, how often have you tightened the screws over the years?


----------



## surfergirljen

ps Cartier gave me a polishing cloth/metal cleaner kit for free! I LOVE my SA!


----------



## darkangel07760

I am going to ask my favorite SA next time I am in SF for a polishing cloth!


----------



## Bentley1

^ Definitely!  The SA will give you a whole kit with cloth and polish, it really works well to buff out any superficial scratches!


----------



## darkangel07760

Not to sound like a downer, but would it be too much of me to ask for it, since it wasnt offered to me?  Sometimes my social skills are off lol.


----------



## Junkenpo

@sweetie_sg... those are beautiful!!    

I think i'm more worried about the north/south diameter than the east-west.  i just don't remember how loose or fitted the cuff was so i don't remember how much movement up/down the wrist i had.  i don't want it as loose as my regular bangle, but I do want a little movement.   i wish i had just bought it when i was on oahu 2 years ago.  i haven't been back since. boo.


----------



## AlexandraLeo

Does anyone know if the no interest for purchases over $2,500 is done for online purchases as well? I bought a cartier love bracelet with my card for xmas in store and there is no interest for 1 year. I was looking to order the love cuff online but only if I can get the no interest again.
thanks in advance!


----------



## hermeshunter

lanasyogamama said:


> hermeshunter, how often have you tightened the screws over the years?



On WG love bracelets, Cartier allows it to be re-rhodiumed every 2 years. that is the only time I touch the screws - they unscrew it to check it in and they screw it back on when they return it. I never touch the bracelet or the screws in between. hope that helps.


----------



## lanasyogamama

hermeshunter said:


> On WG love bracelets, Cartier allows it to be re-rhodiumed every 2 years. that is the only time I touch the screws - they unscrew it to check it in and they screw it back on when they return it. I never touch the bracelet or the screws in between. hope that helps.



Very much, thanks!


----------



## birkin101

I went to our local Cartier Boutique yesterday to figure out what size I should be wearing and the sa helping me (guy) was wearing a set of 4 love bracelets including one full diamond one.  Unbelievable!!!  Do they get a major discount I don't know about or they wear the product they are selling?!?


----------



## amina.pink

hermeshunter said:


> yes, the number of rivets or diamonds is the same, no matter what size the bracelet is. my DH has a 21 and he has 10 rivets and two real screws. I wear the 16 and I have 10 diamonds in between the two screws.



Thank you very much!  I am getting married next year and my FI and I are thinking about gifting one another Love bracelets so you have answered my question perfectly as I wanted to know whether our (potential!) bracelets would have 'symmetry' so to speak.

Thank you to everyone who answered my question.  I appreciate your help


----------



## hermeshunter

amina.pink said:


> Thank you very much!  I am getting married next year and my FI and I are thinking about gifting one another Love bracelets so you have answered my question perfectly as I wanted to know whether our (potential!) bracelets would have 'symmetry' so to speak.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who answered my question.  I appreciate your help



Anytime -- my DH and I both "love" having them - he is not a jewelry guy, but this bracelet totally works for him


----------



## schadenfreude

princessLIL said:


> What Kind of cloth is it? What's the brand name? Thx



It's called "Fabulustre", a two-sided cloth, one side yellow and the other maroon.


----------



## darkangel07760

amina.pink said:


> Thank you very much!  I am getting married next year and my FI and I are thinking about gifting one another Love bracelets so you have answered my question perfectly as I wanted to know whether our (potential!) bracelets would have 'symmetry' so to speak.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who answered my question.  I appreciate your help


 
How cool that you are going to exchange bracelets!  My SO and I recently exchanged Love bracelets in lieu of an engagement ring... we are very happy with our bracelets!


----------



## darkangel07760

hermeshunter said:


> On WG love bracelets, Cartier allows it to be re-rhodiumed every 2 years. that is the only time I touch the screws - they unscrew it to check it in and they screw it back on when they return it. I never touch the bracelet or the screws in between. hope that helps.


 
Is the rhodium replating every two years for wg bracelets with diamonds?  
I don't plan on replating mine, because I like the patina it is going to develop over time, but I was just curious.  Thanks!


----------



## amina.pink

darkangel07760 said:


> How cool that you are going to exchange bracelets!  My SO and I recently exchanged Love bracelets in lieu of an engagement ring... we are very happy with our bracelets!



Awwe after I read this I searched through your posts and seen pictures of your exchange.  Congrats!  You two seem so sweet together : )  If we do exchange bracelets (and that's a big if right now), it won't be in lieu of wedding bands and I already have an engagement ring, but it will be something very special and meaningful to us - just like it obviously is to you too!  Congrats again.  I am glad you are both enjoying your bracelets


----------



## darkangel07760

amina.pink said:


> Awwe after I read this I searched through your posts and seen pictures of your exchange.  Congrats!  You two seem so sweet together : )  If we do exchange bracelets (and that's a big if right now), it won't be in lieu of wedding bands and I already have an engagement ring, but it will be something very special and meaningful to us - just like it obviously is to you too!  Congrats again.  I am glad you are both enjoying your bracelets


 
Thank you for your kind words, they are greatly appreciated.


----------



## hermeshunter

darkangel07760 said:


> Is the rhodium replating every two years for wg bracelets with diamonds?
> I don't plan on replating mine, because I like the patina it is going to develop over time, but I was just curious.  Thanks!



I am the reason it gets re-rhodiumed every two years. It gets beaten up by my watch and while I am trying to appreciate the patina, it looks so good  when it looks new...


----------



## darkangel07760

hermeshunter said:


> I am the reason it gets re-rhodiumed every two years. It gets beaten up by my watch and while I am trying to appreciate the patina, it looks so good  when it looks new...


 
Ah I see!  I am going to see how my bracelet fares.  I am rough on my jewelry too.


----------



## Lanier

birkin101 said:


> I went to our local Cartier Boutique yesterday to figure out what size I should be wearing and the sa helping me (guy) was wearing a set of 4 love bracelets including one full diamond one.  Unbelievable!!!  Do they get a major discount I don't know about or they wear the product they are selling?!?



I was wondering this too! Every time I go into Cartier (which is a lot bc it is across the street from my apt), the sales associates are all wearing a stunning combination of multiple Love Bracelets!


----------



## cartier_love

My guess is they get a great discount. It's good for business to see them wearing Cartier. I'm guessing they don't make enough to afford them at the prices we would pay.


----------



## qookymonster

Hi ladies, I'm planning to get my first love bangle in yellow gold soon. Do you know what the latest prices are in UK and US? TIA!


----------



## cartier_love

Originally Posted by hermeshunter   
I am the reason it gets re-rhodiumed every two years. It gets beaten up by my watch and while I am trying to appreciate the patina, it looks so good when it looks new...  


How long does it take to get it re-rhodiumed? Also, how much does it cost if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## purseinsanity

qookymonster said:


> Hi ladies, I'm planning to get my first love bangle in yellow gold soon. Do you know what the latest prices are in UK and US? TIA!



US $4850 for YG.


----------



## darkangel07760

cartier_love said:


> Originally Posted by hermeshunter
> I am the reason it gets re-rhodiumed every two years. It gets beaten up by my watch and while I am trying to appreciate the patina, it looks so good when it looks new...
> 
> 
> How long does it take to get it re-rhodiumed? Also, how much does it cost if you don't mind me asking.


 
Hm. I _think _it costs about $200?  Takes a little while, you have to leave your bracelet with them.


----------



## hermeshunter

darkangel07760 said:


> Hm. I _think _it costs about $200?  Takes a little while, you have to leave your bracelet with them.



All this talk makes me want to have my bracelet shiny and new... so I may bring it in this weekend, I will post some details once I drop it off.


----------



## cartier_love

hermeshunter said:


> All this talk makes me want to have my bracelet shiny and new... so I may bring it in this weekend, I will post some details once I drop it off.


 
How about some before and after pics?


----------



## lexis.s

So the majorities in this thread are having the Love Bangle. But i'm happy to say i just got my Love white gold paved diamond wedding band.


----------



## darkangel07760

hermeshunter said:


> All this talk makes me want to have my bracelet shiny and new... so I may bring it in this weekend, I will post some details once I drop it off.



You know what's fuNny? I want mine to NOT be shiny! I can't wait for my bracelet to acquire its patina.


----------



## darkangel07760

lexis.s said:


> So the majorities in this thread are having the Love Bangle. But i'm happy to say i just got my Love white gold paved diamond wedding band.



Yay! Show us some modeling pics when you can!


----------



## lexis.s

darkangel07760 said:


> Yay! Show us some modeling pics when you can!



Here u go !!!! 
I'm loving it ....


----------



## sammie_sue

Wow! That is beautiful! I love it. Congrats *lexis.s*


----------



## Bagaday

Like that A LOT!!  Looks great.


----------



## lexis.s

sammie_sue said:


> Wow! That is beautiful! I love it. Congrats *lexis.s*





Bagaday said:


> Like that A LOT!!  Looks great.



Thank you ladies!


----------



## tatsu_k

Ladies i know it is not authenticity thread but since u all know so much about Cartier Love collection, i decided to post here to get quicker reply. I do not owe any cartier but would love to have this cartier love ring. Is it auth? Thanks so much! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250812479009&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## darkangel07760

lexis.s said:


> Here u go !!!!
> I'm loving it ....


 
WOW I love it!  Enjoy your beautiful ring!  Is it comfortable?


----------



## darkangel07760

tatsu_k said:


> Ladies i know it is not authenticity thread but since u all know so much about Cartier Love collection, i decided to post here to get quicker reply. I do not owe any cartier but would love to have this cartier love ring. Is it auth? Thanks so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250812479009&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
I would still try and post this in the Authenticate This thread, but I don't buy any used Cartier unless it comes with the certificate of authenticity, and even then I check to make sure that the certificate isn't a fake as well.


----------



## sweetie_sg

Gorgeous.... love it....


lexis.s said:


> Here u go !!!!
> I'm loving it ....


----------



## sweetie_sg

Lexis.s
CONGRATS... I LOVE YOUR RING


----------



## lanasyogamama

lexis.s - that is GORGEOUS!!!  I hope you wear it every single day!


----------



## lexis.s

darkangel07760 said:


> WOW I love it!  Enjoy your beautiful ring!  Is it comfortable?



Thank you Darkangel ... It is very comfortable, the "band" is not that thick. i think the "ring" is thicker in general, but i ain't sure. And i even brought a size up.
It took me awhile and many calls to get it .....




sweetie_sg said:


> Gorgeous.... love it....Lexis.s
> CONGRATS... I LOVE YOUR RING



I love it way too much.  Saw this on the website and showed it to my DH he said he is getting me this, i'm so thrilled. And later i show him more other rings he said none of them are as good as this one.  plus i love the LOVE collection.




lanasyogamama said:


> lexis.s - that is GORGEOUS!!!  I hope you wear it every single day!



Thank you thank you lanasyogamama ..... i enjoy every moment of that. it looks sparkle .... exactly the way i like it.


----------



## sjunky13

I went and tred on my dream watch! Rose gold and diamond ballon bleu. In my dreams is all I can say. It was amazing!!! Very hard to take off!


----------



## sjunky13

lexis.s said:


> Thank you Darkangel ... It is very comfortable, the "band" is not that thick. i think the "ring" is thicker in general, but i ain't sure. And i even brought a size up.
> It took me awhile and many calls to get it .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it way too much.  Saw this on the website and showed it to my DH he said he is getting me this, i'm so thrilled. And later i show him more other rings he said none of them are as good as this one.  plus i love the LOVE collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you lanasyogamama ..... i enjoy every moment of that. it looks sparkle .... exactly the way i like it.


 
Your ring is stunning!!!!! any pics of it with your E ring? Right now I am     wearing my plain yellow gold love ring as a wedding band with my white gold and pave e ring. I am kinda liking the contrast!


----------



## lexis.s

sjunky13 said:


> I went and tred on my dream watch! Rose gold and diamond ballon bleu. In my dreams is all I can say. It was amazing!!! Very hard to take off!



u needa show your watch for us, is it on another thread?



sjunky13 said:


> Your ring is stunning!!!!! any pics of it with your E ring? Right now I am     wearing my plain yellow gold love ring as a wedding band with my white gold and pave e ring. I am kinda liking the contrast!



Thank you sjunky13. I don't have it with my E ring as it is on the other hand. I feels like it is best to be alone to show its beauty. Not saying it wouldn't be a good combination. Just that i want the focus is on each alone


----------



## purseinsanity

Stunning ring!!


----------



## sjunky13

lexis.s said:


> u needa show your watch for us, is it on another thread?
> 
> Haha! Like I said, only in my dreams! If I had an extra 45k laying around......
> 
> Thank you sjunky13. I don't have it with my E ring as it is on the other hand. I feels like it is best to be alone to show its beauty. Not saying it wouldn't be a good combination. Just that i want the focus is on each alone


 Ok, nice! That ring is gorgeous and is a statement all by itself!


----------



## Kissmark

Hi guys really need your input here: I've been lusting for the love bracelet for sometime now, and this year I feel that I am financially ready and would like to get it for my birthday. At the same time, dear husband and I would really like to start a family soon, and hopefully sometime this year or next.
However my friend tells me that her sister, who has the wg love bracelet, says that her 5 year old son complains that the bracelet hurts sometime. My friend suggests that now my not be a good time to get it.

So i am wondering if other members here have had similar problems, especially those with a baby or toddler. Does it really het in the way if one has to take care of kids. Thank you!0


----------



## Bagaday

My 'babies' are no longer baby's or toddlers but I can't imagine the bracelet hurting a little one.  Maybe you would need to adjust it if baby's head is laying on your arm, etc.  There's never a _'good' _time to do anything.....we can always come up with a myriad of reasons to not to do something but I say if you're ready to do it, I'd get the bracelet.  There will only be about a million more reasons not to get the bracelet _after _you have a baby.  Good luck.


----------



## daluu

Bagaday said:


> My 'babies' are no longer baby's or toddlers but I can't imagine the bracelet hurting a little one.  Maybe you would need to adjust it if baby's head is laying on your arm, etc.  There's never a _'good' _time to do anything.....we can always come up with a myriad of reasons to not to do something but I say if you're ready to do it, I'd get the bracelet.  There will only be about a million more reasons not to get the bracelet _after _you have a baby.  Good luck.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kissmark said:


> Hi guys really need your input here: I've been lusting for the love bracelet for sometime now, and this year I feel that I am financially ready and would like to get it for my birthday. At the same time, dear husband and I would really like to start a family soon, and hopefully sometime this year or next.
> However my friend tells me that her sister, who has the wg love bracelet, says that her 5 year old son complains that the bracelet hurts sometime. My friend suggests that now my not be a good time to get it.
> 
> So i am wondering if other members here have had similar problems, especially those with a baby or toddler. Does it really het in the way if one has to take care of kids. Thank you!0



I actually think this is valid.  I got mine last year, when my daughter was 4, and she's complained once or twice that "your bracelet hurt me" by accident.  No big deal now, but I think if I had it when she was an infant, I definitely would have scratched her with the edge a few times, and I would have felt TERRIBLE about it.

Maybe you could buy it now and put it away for awhile, so the price doesn't continue to rise.


----------



## purseinsanity

My kids don't complain about the Love bracelets...they complain about my Hermes CDCs though!  I have to admit, every time I forget I have one on and give them a hug, they cringe...those suckers _*are*_ sort of a modern day Medieval torture device!


----------



## Kissmark

Thank you for the replies to my question. I think you all made really good points. I can get it now, and if it becomes a problem in the future I can always put it away for a few years.


----------



## ryu_chan

lanasyogamama said:


> I actually think this is valid.  I got mine last year, when my daughter was 4, and she's complained once or twice that "your bracelet hurt me" by accident.  No big deal now, but I think if I had it when she was an infant, I definitely would have scratched her with the edge a few times, and I would have felt TERRIBLE about it.
> 
> Maybe you could buy it now and put it away for awhile, so the price doesn't continue to rise.


Actually, I scratched my husband a few times, so he is not so fond of my bracelet. Unfortunately he will have to suffer since I have no intention of taking it off 

I do need to be careful where I place my arm...


----------



## birkin101

I know it might not be the right place to ask, but can anyone help me authenticate this Cartier Love bracelet pretty please...

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Cartier-Love-Bra..._trkparms=algo=LVI&itu=UCI&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63


----------



## cartier_love

There is a part of this website for authenticating. It doesn't look very shiny to me to have just been polished.


----------



## Phillyfan

I am no expert but it screams fake to me.


----------



## smart_soh

Hi! I am torn between a Cartier Love cuff and a Bvlgari bzero1 Pink Gold cuff. Both are so expensive!!! Can anyone give me some views? Thanks!


----------



## surfergirljen

Looks totally fake hon!


----------



## neenabengal

smart_soh said:


> Hi! I am torn between a Cartier Love cuff and a Bvlgari bzero1 Pink Gold cuff. Both are so expensive!!! Can anyone give me some views? Thanks!



Hi - I had exactly the same dilemma in April.  
I ended up going for the Cartier pink gold cuff which I absolutely love and have no regrets.   After trying both on, my heart just sang more for the Cartier cuff but both are beautiful - I say, just go with whichever one makes your heart flutter more


----------



## CoCoChloe

Hi all,

Something I thought worth mentioning - I just got a love bracelet from my hubbie and found out that Cartier now has a new design. So the screws stay on the bracelet instead coming out. I am not sure of pos & cons of two, but I guess you won't have to worry about dropping screws. So make sure to request a new design since boutiques seems to have old design still.


----------



## birkin101

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Kissmark

CoCoChloe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Something I thought worth mentioning - I just got a love bracelet from my hubbie and found out that Cartier now has a new design. So the screws stay on the bracelet instead coming out. I am not sure of pos & cons of two, but I guess you won't have to worry about dropping screws. So make sure to request a new design since boutiques seems to have old design still.


 
Thanks this is good to know


----------



## darkangel07760

CoCoChloe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Something I thought worth mentioning - I just got a love bracelet from my hubbie and found out that Cartier now has a new design. So the screws stay on the bracelet instead coming out. I am not sure of pos & cons of two, but I guess you won't have to worry about dropping screws. So make sure to request a new design since boutiques seems to have old design still.


 
Wow that is cool!  I have dropped a screw once... it was a VERY stressful time until I found it!
I will have to pop into Cartier to take a look...


----------



## catabie

my daily stack, I usually put more bracelets (trinity bracelet or Da Beers Coin collections)


----------



## cartier_love

catabie said:


> my daily stack, I usually put more bracelets (trinity bracelet or Da Beers Coin collections)


 
Love them!


----------



## sjunky13

catabie said:


> my daily stack, I usually put more bracelets (trinity bracelet or Da Beers Coin collections)


 LOVE the LOVE. Can you post a larger pic?


----------



## purseinsanity

catabie said:


> my daily stack, I usually put more bracelets (trinity bracelet or Da Beers Coin collections)



gorgeous!


----------



## sweetie_sg

catabie said:


> my daily stack, I usually put more bracelets (trinity bracelet or Da Beers Coin collections)


 stunning


----------



## Faith2

Beautiful!!


----------



## catabie

sjunky13 said:


> LOVE the LOVE. Can you post a larger pic?





still kinda small...


----------



## sjunky13

catabie said:


> still kinda small...


 wow, gorgeous. You have great Cartier and VCA! 
Bellisimo!


----------



## lanasyogamama




----------



## Bentley1

So I just got a letter from Cartier Beverly Hills that they will be closed for remodeling until July 6th.  They are going to have a brand new watch and accessories salon.  Wonder how the "new" boutique will look?


----------



## kbella86

Kissmark said:


> Hi guys really need your input here: I've been lusting for the love bracelet for sometime now, and this year I feel that I am financially ready and would like to get it for my birthday. At the same time, dear husband and I would really like to start a family soon, and hopefully sometime this year or next.
> However my friend tells me that her sister, who has the wg love bracelet, says that her 5 year old son complains that the bracelet hurts sometime. My friend suggests that now my not be a good time to get it.
> 
> So i am wondering if other members here have had similar problems, especially those with a baby or toddler. Does it really het in the way if one has to take care of kids. Thank you!0



I have a 16 month old and sometimes if I'm switching him to different arms it will rub against his head and he will get upset, I wouldn't say this is a reason to not get one though... You just have to get used to it..


----------



## kbella86

birkin101 said:


> I went to our local Cartier Boutique yesterday to figure out what size I should be wearing and the sa helping me (guy) was wearing a set of 4 love bracelets including one full diamond one.  Unbelievable!!!  Do they get a major discount I don't know about or they wear the product they are selling?!?



Cartier loans them to the sales associate to wear while they are working in the store and they also get a discount BUT most of the pieces are on loan.


----------



## darkangel07760

kbella86 said:


> Cartier loans them to the sales associate to wear while they are working in the store and they also get a discount BUT most of the pieces are on loan.


 
Very interesting!  Had no idea they loaned them out to the SA's.


----------



## Koga

catabie said:


> my daily stack, I usually put more bracelets (trinity bracelet or Da Beers Coin collections)


Nice! Are they all WG or Platinum?

I'm considering getting a third love bracelet but I'm torn between platinum or white gold half diamond.


----------



## forchanel

Bentley1 said:


> So I just got a letter from Cartier Beverly Hills that they will be closed for remodeling until July 6th.  They are going to have a brand new watch and accessories salon.  Wonder how the "new" boutique will look?



Oh, really? Can't wait to see what they do.  Are they closed already??


----------



## babybumpkins

Hi all -  something horrible the other day ... A screw fell off one side of my love bracelet - and was nowhere to be found !!!
I got it as a gift very recently from dh to celebrate our family growing to 3 ,  and was not only so sad that we may have to pay for a replacement .. But sad I had to take it off so soon!  I was really hoping to say I have never taken it off since our son was born .  Anyways I just don't understand how the design either allowed so easily for the screw to fall off or how we so carelessly screwed it on ???  Dh is going to take to Cartier today and complain since really to the best of our knowledge carefully put it on in the first place-  how can it just fall out ???  

Has anyone else just one day looked down and saw they were missing a screw ???


----------



## kohl_mascara

babybumpkins said:


> Hi all -  something horrible the other day ... A screw fell off one side of my love bracelet - and was nowhere to be found !!!
> I got it as a gift very recently from dh to celebrate our family growing to 3 ,  and was not only so sad that we may have to pay for a replacement .. But sad I had to take it off so soon!  I was really hoping to say I have never taken it off since our son was born .  Anyways I just don't understand how the design either allowed so easily for the screw to fall off or how we so carelessly screwed it on ???  Dh is going to take to Cartier today and complain since really to the best of our knowledge carefully put it on in the first place-  how can it just fall out ???
> 
> Has anyone else just one day looked down and saw they were missing a screw ???



That's not good! A replacement screw is only $45 so it's not too bad. When my DF put the love on my SA went over the screws and *really* tightened them. She also told me to check and re-tighten them every few weeks. I'm sorry this happened to you 

Bentley - my SA told me that when I bought my love! She was like "buy it now before the increase and before we close down and remodel!" Lol. I can't wait to see what it will look like either!


----------



## babybumpkins

Thanks kohl -  yeah I swear I would go and tighten them occasionally -  but apparently not tight enough .  Oh well I am a clutz so I guess i should just be glad nothing worse happened -  just scary to think such a valuable bracelet I thought was locked on me could have just fallen off.  Great to know only $45 for a replacement - whew!  But from now on I am constantly going to be checking my wrist


----------



## kohl_mascara

You're welcome babybumpkins!!!

So I've been playing with my new love bracelet a lot.  I've been turning and wearing it so the screw faces up and the elongated oval part is perpendicular to my arm:







I don't know if it's supposed to do that but I kind of like it!


----------



## Phillyfan

Cool. Never saw anyone wear it that way. I think I'll try it with mine!


----------



## Candice0985

does anyone know any websites that sell estate love bracelets?


----------



## kohl_mascara

Candice0985 said:


> does anyone know any websites that sell estate love bracelets?



singlestone.com sells love bracelets.  Their actual store is in the city where I'm from and that's where I first saw an estate Love bracelet.  They are a little pricey though. They were selling a brand new love for $4850 which is retail price! So I went with the actual boutique, but I do know they were selling a used one for $3800 a few months ago.


----------



## Candice0985

thanks Khol! I may be considering buying a love bracelet I just need to decide if I want to buy an estate piece or buy new...but I'm leaning towards going brand new. I kind of want to be the one who scratches it all up!


----------



## kohl_mascara

That is EXACTLY how I felt! You should def get one, you won't regret it. 



Candice0985 said:


> thanks Khol! I may be considering buying a love bracelet I just need to decide if I want to buy an estate piece or buy new...but I'm leaning towards going brand new. I kind of want to be the one who scratches it all up!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Hokaplan said:


> Cool. Never saw anyone wear it that way. I think I'll try it with mine!



Haha, awesome! We can start a club. jk.


----------



## Bagaday

beladora.com has had estate love bracelets listed before.  have also seen them at annsfabulousfinds.com.




Candice0985 said:


> does anyone know any websites that sell estate love bracelets?


----------



## Candice0985

Thanks ladies! i'm just starting to look around, i'll most likely go to Cartier this weekend or the next and get sized. the love bracelets is one of my options im thinking of...I have around 5k to spend on something for myself; maybe i'll start a thread so I can get other ideas as well!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

CoCoChloe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Something I thought worth mentioning - I just got a love bracelet from my hubbie and found out that Cartier now has a new design. So the screws stay on the bracelet instead coming out. I am not sure of pos & cons of two, but I guess you won't have to worry about dropping screws. So make sure to request a new design since boutiques seems to have old design still.



I just got one in pink gold for my anniversary and it's the new design.  One thing I wonder if anyone else who has the new design finds that the bracelet doesn't slide together completely smoothly like the old design.  I tried on 3 and picked the one that fit together the easiest (even though I never plan to take it off unless I go to the hospital, I don't like the idea of having to force it at all).  Just an FYI since it (at least at the SF store), the SAs weren't aware that this is an issue (apparently, they generally don't have customers try putting on the bracelets so as not to scratch them so it's not something you would notice until you get home).


----------



## darkangel07760

kicksarefortwids said:


> I just got one in pink gold for my anniversary and it's the new design.  One thing I wonder if anyone else who has the new design finds that the bracelet doesn't slide together completely smoothly like the old design.  I tried on 3 and picked the one that fit together the easiest (even though I never plan to take it off unless I go to the hospital, I don't like the idea of having to force it at all).  Just an FYI since it (at least at the SF store), the SAs weren't aware that this is an issue (apparently, they generally don't have customers try putting on the bracelets so as not to scratch them so it's not something you would notice until you get home).


 
How interesting.  My SO and I exchanged Love bracelets in April, so I guess we missed the new design.  IS there any way that anyone who has the new design could take pics?  Thanks!


----------



## Bentley1

forchanel said:


> Oh, really? Can't wait to see what they do.  Are they closed already??



I threw the letter away already but I believe it was mid-late June (I forget the exact day) until July 6th.  

I'm curious to see what they do as well.  I bet it will look great!


----------



## jess_hj

whats the price of yg and rg in HK? love bracelet without any diamonds

Thanks!


----------



## Candice0985

Does anyone know if Cartier stocks all sizes of love bracelets in the various materials? or do they normally only have the most popular sizes?


----------



## CoCoChloe

Candice0985 said:


> Does anyone know if Cartier stocks all sizes of love bracelets in the various materials? or do they normally only have the most popular sizes?



The boutiques I've been to have some common sizes + some other sizes. They don't always have all sizes. Also, it depends what they sold recently. But they usually can look up your size and get it from nearby boutiques next day. you can call them and give them sizes you'd like to try on, so they can prepare them for you.


----------



## Candice0985

thanks cocochloe, i'm probably going to give them a call and have the sizes readily available for when I go there. I measured my wrist using the cartier chart on their website i'm looking at a size 18 or 19 if I want to wear it looser.


----------



## pigleto972001

im curious about the new design too...i got my RG bracelet around xmas and i lost the screw the first day!  they gave me a replacement but said they normally cost around 100 dollars...

i'm hearing that cartier is pulling out of stores and only concentrating on their online eboutique and their own stores


----------



## birkin101

^ I heard the same....something to do with their inability to service their products in Canada.  A lot of stores where I live are trying to get rid of Cartier inventory.


----------



## lisachen08

hi i'm moving to europe this fall but I still live in the US right now I was wondering if anyone knew what the euro price of the yellow gold love bangle!! just wondering if it's better to purchase in the US before i leave or should I wait to europe

TIA!!!


----------



## schadenfreude

What have you guys done with the bracelet during outpatient surgery? Kept it on by insisting it doesn't come off? They're probably going to demand I leave it at home... but what a PITA.


----------



## kohl_mascara

lisachen08 said:


> hi i'm moving to europe this fall but I still live in the US right now I was wondering if anyone knew what the euro price of the yellow gold love bangle!! just wondering if it's better to purchase in the US before i leave or should I wait to europe
> 
> TIA!!!


 

I've heard the exchange rate doesn't make it that big of a price difference.  You should definitely purchase now vs. later because of the price increase July 1st, so in the end you will save money buying here than in Europe.


----------



## Phillyfan

I moved up the "price of Love bracelet" thread but no one responded there. It looks like price went up $1200 in the last 3 years (July 2008). so that only seems like $400 average a year.


----------



## princessLIL

my sa at cartier confirmed that the price increase will be 15% on July1/11!


----------



## Phillyfan

OMG - crazy!


----------



## darkangel07760

OMG this price increase stuff is getting me mad.  Is there truly a real reason to increase it so frequently?  OR is it just to make a buck?


----------



## kohl_mascara

Hokaplan said:


> I moved up the "price of Love bracelet" thread but no one responded there. It looks like price went up $1200 in the last 3 years (July 2008). so that only seems like $400 average a year.



Hmm, $400 doesn't seem right.  The last increase in March, it went up from $4300 - $4850, which is a $550 increase (~13%).  And there is another one coming up in July. . .which means if the rumored 15% is true, it's going to go up $1200 in 4 months!  That is insane. AND they had an increase in December/January I believe.  This is absolute madness!


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

Right now I have the YG 4 diamond bangle in size 16 and I want to get a WG 4 diamond to wear with it. I've seen pictures of people wearing a size 16 and 17 together and the effect is that they can overlap eachother, and it looks really interesting.

Or should I just get another one in the same size as what I have now so they're side by side?

Please tell me what you think


----------



## j0s1e267

I just got both my WG and RG bracelets, LOVE THEM!!!!!


Both are sized 17 side by side and I like it that well and they don't go rolling around too much since I am a little bothered by all the "clinking" sounds of multiple bracelets.


----------



## cartier_love

j0s1e267 said:


> I just got both my WG and RG bracelets, LOVE THEM!!!!!
> 
> 
> Both are sized 17 side by side and I like it that well and they don't go rolling around too much since I am a little bothered by all the "clinking" sounds of multiple bracelets.


 
They look great on you, Love them! I'm sure you'll get used to the "clinking".


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I love Cartier~~ Now I want a bracelet after this thread.


----------



## pigleto972001

Congrats on the RG n WG combo!! I have both...love them together
 Now I want the YG to round it out. Price increase...yikes!!!


----------



## cantbelieve

Hi guys,

This is my first post and I've always been a browser more than a participant in these forums, but I've been compelled to join and write something...! When I first fell in love with the bracelet it was around £2xxx, (and if you skip to the beginning of this thread you can see it was £2800, but I've just e-mailed Cartier and this is the price list e-mailed to me on the 20th of June 2011: 


 - LOVE bracelet - reference - B6015416, valued at £8,675* 
 - LOVE bracelet - reference - B6016216, valued at £3,625* 
 - LOVE bracelet - reference - 60081963, valued at £3,625* 
 - LOVE bracelet - reference - B6003616, valued at £5,825* 
 - LOVE rainbow bracelet - reference - B6033816, valued at £4,850* 
 - LOVE rainbow bracelet - reference - B6034816, valued at £5,000* 

I'm really sad because my DH promised to buy me one either in August (anniv present) or end of this year (also anniv. present) depending on how our finances go...but I guess this drawback pushes my dream even further away...! : (

I can't believe how upset this is actually making me!! I'm annoyed at Cartier and yet I'm also super bummed..and depressed! I guess because I have wanted this for so long : ( 

Sigh...all you guys who have it...lucky you!!  xx

p.s. sorry i didn't put which price coincides with which bracelet..too bummed to even look at their website to check for you guys..but I'm sure you can tell the least expensive price is the plain bangle and the most expensive one was the platinum. That's about all I can think about right now. Goodnight from London!


----------



## Candice0985

if you were really set on the love there's a few options:
you could buy a love from either Canada or the US- jewellery prices are usually cheaper in north america. the least expensive that you posted is 3,625 pounds and the YG or RG plain love in Canada is $4850, so if you were to come here for a vacation or something you could purchase the love and also claim your taxes back when you return to London

or

you could always buy an estate love bracelet?

I hope you get your bracelet when both you and your husband are able to make it happen


----------



## sjunky13

I wanted a diamond one, I guess I need to go preowned! I can not belive they are raising the prices again. I bought mine the week before the last increase!


----------



## cantbelieve

Candice0985 said:


> if you were really set on the love there's a few options:
> you could buy a love from either Canada or the US- jewellery prices are usually cheaper in north america. the least expensive that you posted is 3,625 pounds and the YG or RG plain love in Canada is $4850, so if you were to come here for a vacation or something you could purchase the love and also claim your taxes back when you return to London
> 
> or
> 
> you could always buy an estate love bracelet?
> 
> I hope you get your bracelet when both you and your husband are able to make it happen




Thanks Candice0985 for the options..!! I just called up Cartier..and found out there's going to be _another_ price increase from July 1st..so I guess the bracelet is going to be around £4k. I calculated it from CAD to GBP...seems like it's MUCH MUCH cheaper there! Might need to jump over there..SIGH..I hate/love cartier!!


----------



## Candice0985

cantbelieve said:


> Thanks Candice0985 for the options..!! I just called up Cartier..and found out there's going to be _another_ price increase from July 1st..so I guess the bracelet is going to be around £4k. I calculated it from CAD to GBP...seems like it's MUCH MUCH cheaper there! Might need to jump over there..SIGH..I hate/love cartier!!


you can make a trip out of it, or if you have family here you could have it special ordered and have it shipped to them and they could send it over to you?


----------



## Sparky

I'm so torn.  I really only wear white metal jewelry these days -- have yellow gold from back in the day but barely ever break it out.
So it seems like WG is the way to go for the Love bracelet - but honestly I've never loved WG.  It always seems dull and dingy looking compared to silver.

It sounds like from what I've read here that the WG holds up well over the years but also someone mentioned the patina being called "Cartier gray" -- that doesn't sound good!

I'm not a big fan of mixing silver & gold and I always wear a couple of silver bracelets, rings, and my Roadster watch -- so whatever Love I get will be worn with a bunch of white.  I'm wondering if I'd like the pop of a YG bracelet in with everything else or if it'll make me nuts because it will seem to 'clash.'  Or if I get WG and it gets dull looking over the years will I wish I'd gotten the YG.  

So confused!!  I'm really ready to pull the trigger and get one but I keep going back and forth over the color.  And if there's to be a price increase July 1 I don't want to wait!  (Kicking myself already for not getting one I tried on in Aruba a few years ago that was $1400 -- how did I think that was too much then and I'll pay $4800+ today??)

TIA for any opinions.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Sparky said:


> I'm so torn. I really only wear white metal jewelry these days -- have yellow gold from back in the day but barely ever break it out.
> So it seems like WG is the way to go for the Love bracelet - but honestly I've never loved WG. It always seems dull and dingy looking compared to silver.
> 
> It sounds like from what I've read here that the WG holds up well over the years but also someone mentioned the patina being called "Cartier gray" -- that doesn't sound good!
> 
> I'm not a big fan of mixing silver & gold and I always wear a couple of silver bracelets, rings, and my Roadster watch -- so whatever Love I get will be worn with a bunch of white. I'm wondering if I'd like the pop of a YG bracelet in with everything else or if it'll make me nuts because it will seem to 'clash.' Or if I get WG and it gets dull looking over the years will I wish I'd gotten the YG.
> 
> So confused!! I'm really ready to pull the trigger and get one but I keep going back and forth over the color. And if there's to be a price increase July 1 I don't want to wait! (Kicking myself already for not getting one I tried on in Aruba a few years ago that was $1400 -- how did I think that was too much then and I'll pay $4800+ today??)
> 
> TIA for any opinions.


 
I kick myself all the time for missed opportunities, but now the wait will just make you appreciate it all the more =)

If you are okay mixing metals and you want that pop of yg, I am all for it!  I think it would look reaalllly lovely.  Otherwise, the safest choice would be wg.  It is beautiful, and if it turns grey, I think you can re-dip it in rhodium to make it look shiny and new again??  So it's not like you're stuck with the grey for life. . .


----------



## reine de naples

Do you think this bracelet is out of fashion? As I understand, it's been a while since it came out (designed in the 70's, reintroduced in 2006?? or something?) 
A couple years ago I think it was a pretty hot piece of jewelry, but i'm wondering if it's too late to get it now. 
I don't want to waste money if it's just a passing trend...

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Phillyfan

No way! Never! Not a passing trend but a classic forever piece!


----------



## kohl_mascara

hokaplan said:


> no way! Never! Not a passing trend but a classic forever piece!


 
ita.


----------



## vixen18

Once a classic, always a classic!!


----------



## sassc

seems like everyone on TPF loves em!  There are more threads and discussions about this bracelet than I ever saw (well, except for maybe rolex and J12 ,too!)


----------



## cantbelieve

Candice0985 said:


> you can make a trip out of it, or if you have family here you could have it special ordered and have it shipped to them and they could send it over to you?



Hi Candice, 

Do you know whether it would be the same price in Europe as in Asia? Or is it just the US/North America that has the best price...I just called up the Vancouver store and including tax would be $5432 CAD..


----------



## lilmountaingirl

There will be people who disagree with me but i don't feel any Cartier is a passing trend.  I feel it's classic, just based on the brand alone.  Of the "branded" pieces, the only one i feel that can be too trendy, is Tiffanys.


----------



## kimber418

I consider my LOVE bracelet as "classic" as my black Chanel classic with flap.  Both will
be passed on to my daughter someday.


----------



## DA Club

princessLIL said:


> my sa at cartier confirmed that the price increase will be 15% on July1/11!



FYI, saw my SA yesterday (thinking about getting a RG to match my WG) and he said that the price will be roughly $5500 after 7/1, will know final price this weekend.  Plan on stopping by again this weekend so will let everyone know.


----------



## tosh

Never trendy, always classic IMHO!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Not around here, lol!


----------



## lanasyogamama

kohl_mascara said:


> I kick myself all the time for missed opportunities, but now the wait will just make you appreciate it all the more =)
> 
> If you are okay mixing metals and you want that pop of yg, I am all for it!  I think it would look reaalllly lovely.  Otherwise, the safest choice would be wg.  It is beautiful, and if it turns grey, I think you can re-dip it in rhodium to make it look shiny and new again??  So it's not like you're stuck with the grey for life. . .



I agree with Kohl that a pop of YG may be nice!  I have all YG, except for my watch which is SS, and I love how it stands out!


----------



## mocha.lover

It will always be a classic, like a Chanel black flap!


----------



## beachy10

I don't see it as being trendy, especially since I've only seen 2 IRL.

How can you go wrong with something iconic like Cartier Love?


----------



## being.myself

If anyone feels that their love bracelet has gone out of style I would be happy for them to donate it to me


----------



## Cheryl

no way, i dont think the love bracelet will ever go out of style. Its a classic piece!


----------



## Candice0985

cantbelieve said:


> Hi Candice,
> 
> Do you know whether it would be the same price in Europe as in Asia? Or is it just the US/North America that has the best price...I just called up the Vancouver store and including tax would be $5432 CAD..


Hi Cantbelieve,
I know europe is the most expensive, I have heard sometimes you can get a better price in the cayman islands because of no tax and they are willing to offer a % off retail, but I dont think asia is cheaper then canada or US, hopefully someone can chime in and give you better details! I'm in the process of buying my first love bracelet so i'm new to cartier and the all the crazy price increases!!!


----------



## Candice0985

a total classic, it is simple in design and is meant to be worn 24/7. definitely not trendy


----------



## cantbelieve

Candice0985 said:


> Hi Cantbelieve,
> I know europe is the most expensive, I have heard sometimes you can get a better price in the cayman islands because of no tax and they are willing to offer a % off retail, but I dont think asia is cheaper then canada or US, hopefully someone can chime in and give you better details! I'm in the process of buying my first love bracelet so i'm new to cartier and the all the crazy price increases!!!



This whole price increase business is kinda ridiculous though...seriously!! I called a Canadian boutique and the SA said that the price increase will be on watches and that she didn't hear anything on jewelry, but who knows? I'm going to try to call the Cayman Island boutique tomorrow, but I've lost all hope  

Are you going to be purchasing soon? I hope so before price increase!


----------



## designerdiva40

It's a classic & it's the best item of jewellery I've ever purchased, when I wanted one 5 years ago & never had the money to buy it well it has doubled in money so to me its an investment & it's something that I wear 24/7 so if you work out cost per wear it's worth the money I paid.


----------



## Candice0985

cantbelieve said:


> This whole price increase business is kinda ridiculous though...seriously!! I called a Canadian boutique and the SA said that the price increase will be on watches and that she didn't hear anything on jewelry, but who knows? I'm going to try to call the Cayman Island boutique tomorrow, but I've lost all hope
> 
> Are you going to be purchasing soon? I hope so before price increase!


I'm buying my bracelet this week to avoid the increase, the toronto boutique confirmed there will be a 15% increase on all jewellery on July 1st.


----------



## cantbelieve

Candice0985 said:


> I'm buying my bracelet this week to avoid the increase, the toronto boutique confirmed there will be a 15% increase on all jewellery on July 1st.




Oh..I called the Vancouver boutique...argh anyway, good luck with your purchase and dooooo show once you get it!


----------



## Candice0985

thanks! good luck with your hunt


----------



## purseinsanity

^It's unanimous!    ITA...it's a classic and mine will one day go to my DD!


----------



## Faith2

The bracelet stands on its own, I have had a few people comment on mine who didn't know it was a Cartier but just thought it was a beautiful bracelet.  It's a classic.


----------



## leboudoir

i havent removed it since the day i got it. and i dont plan on it


----------



## Faith2

I was in the boutique in Toronto yesterday looking at buying my husband the love band (he doesn't want the bracelet) and I was told 10% to 20% increase on everything start July 1st.


----------



## kbella86

Definitely a classic, I'm going to give mine to my son when he's a young adult, then have him give it back to me when he outgrows it


----------



## eggpudding

I think it's hotter than ever in fact.


----------



## surfergirljen

reine de naples said:


> Do you think this bracelet is out of fashion? As I understand, it's been a while since it came out (designed in the 70's, reintroduced in 2006?? or something?)
> A couple years ago I think it was a pretty hot piece of jewelry, but i'm wondering if it's too late to get it now.
> I don't want to waste money if it's just a passing trend...
> 
> Thanks for your input!



BLASPHEMY on this forum!  I just bought one so I hope not!   no... the fact that it debuted in the 70's and is still selling out every time they hike the price should be a pretty good indication of its enduring appeal and style.


----------



## pond23

eggpudding said:


> I think it's hotter than ever in fact.



^ I agree!


----------



## surfergirljen

Because I promised Candice ... here's a pic of my new LOVE with my VCA MOP yesterday!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> Because I promised Candice ... here's a pic of my new LOVE with my VCA MOP yesterday!


loooooove it!


----------



## kohl_mascara

surfergirljen said:


> Because I promised Candice ... here's a pic of my new LOVE with my VCA MOP yesterday!



Gorgeous! So glad it's finally on!


----------



## Sparky

Thanks for the opinions.  I got the YG today.  I was still torn when I got to the store but seeing them in person the YG just called out to me.  I think the pop of color against the other white metal I'm wearing will be fun.

Actually they didn't have it in my size in stock and had to order it -- so it'll be shipped to my office this week.  Something to look forward to!!  I hope my husband can put it on without scratching it with the screwdriver!  The SA was saying there's a new version now where the screws don't come all the way out - only a certain distance and then you can separate the 2 halves and rescrew.  That prevents the screws getting lost.  She wasn't sure if mine will be that model or the older.  Anyway, thought that was interesting.

Thanks again for the help deciding!  Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Lharding

Sparky said:


> Thanks for the opinions.  I got the YG today.  I was still torn when I got to the store but seeing them in person the YG just called out to me.  I think the pop of color against the other white metal I'm wearing will be fun.
> 
> Actually they didn't have it in my size in stock and had to order it -- so it'll be shipped to my office this week.  Something to look forward to!!  I hope my husband can put it on without scratching it with the screwdriver!  The SA was saying there's a new version now where the screws don't come all the way out - only a certain distance and then you can separate the 2 halves and rescrew.  That prevents the screws getting lost.  She wasn't sure if mine will be that model or the older.  Anyway, thought that was interesting.
> 
> Thanks again for the help deciding!  Can't wait for it to arrive!



Congrats!  You may want to put some tape over the end of your screw driver, incase it slips.


----------



## doreenjoy

I'll be the odd one out and admit that I find the Love bracelet a bit dated, probably because I'm old enough to remember when they first came out.


----------



## Koga

I have never seen the Love bracelet as as a trendy item. For me it has always been a classic and understated piece of jewelry.


----------



## Jaded81

Hahah me too!




being.myself said:


> If anyone feels that their love bracelet has gone out of style I would be happy for them to donate it to me


----------



## reine de naples

ok then!! it's decided - i'm going to get one!!! yay!!! going to "suggest" it to my DH haha.
my only dilemma now is yg or rg...........  what a happy dilemma


----------



## yunwendy

I wished it had an "out of style" PRICE, so I can buy a couple move Love pieces.


----------



## amoxie92

Classic! Go for the rose gold if you want different...


----------



## laurayuki

nope. you either like them or you don't so i guess it's a personal style thing (in the past, present or future).


----------



## chanel-girl

Definitely a true classic! Timeless, not a passing trend or something that will ever go out of style. IMO it is like diamond studs in that it is a classic piece you will have forever and wont go out of style. Just the fact that it has been around since the 70's and has the same design is a testament to it's timelessness!


----------



## Candice0985

Lharding said:


> Congrats!  You may want to put some tape over the end of your screw driver, incase it slips.


oooh good tip!


----------



## Sparky

Thanks for the tape tip - I'll definitely do that.

I was wondering if I'd be missing out on any part of the buying experience by not actually receiving it in the store - they ought to bring out a bottle of champagne for you at those prices


----------



## kohl_mascara

Congrats sparky!  I can't wait to see pics!  That pop of yg among your jewelry collection will be absolutely stunning!!

btw - you would think you so right??? But the price of the plain love bracelet is probably considered chump change to them!


----------



## Sparky

I know that's a minor purchase for them - just major for me!  I guess I have to just have the champagne ready at home that night!

While I was in the store a guy was buying a gift for his wife - over $10K - and pulled out a wad of cash to pay.  The SA asked the security guard to lock the door.  Too funny.

I'll post a picture - so excited


----------



## purseinsanity

dialv said:


> Purseinsanity your bracelets are stunning! Could you please pm me the sa info, I love the spike bracelet.


 
Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

jess_hj said:


> love your cartier! of course your hermes CDC too! ^^


 
Thanks so much *jess*!


----------



## sjunky13

purseinsanity said:


> Thanks so much *jess*!


 Have you worn your love bracelets yet? LOL.
I took mine off to clean it and just put it back on Friday. It was off for a long time. I am ready to take it off to clean again. Being anal about cleaning your jewelry is not good with the Cartier love bracelet. LOL.


----------



## purseinsanity

Haha!  I did wear one for about five minutes before I got called to the OR so it had to come off.  so annoying!  I'm going to wear them when I'm off for an extended time or on vacation so I can keep it on more than a minute!


----------



## purseinsanity

Oh, and congrats on your first wedding anniversary *sjunky*!!


----------



## sjunky13

purseinsanity said:


> Oh, and congrats on your first wedding anniversary *sjunky*!!


 Thank you!



I know you all too well. I wore it for 3 days , now I want to take it off. I am very bad , I know. 
Are there any other Bracelets like this that come off? How about your Hermes one? I wanted another love to stack, but maybe the H one for a change.


----------



## purseinsanity

sjunky13 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I know you all too well. I wore it for 3 days , now I want to take it off. I am very bad , I know.
> Are there any other Bracelets like this that come off? How about your Hermes one? I wanted another love to stack, but maybe the H one for a change.



The Hermes bracelet is easy to do by yourself.  Mine sticks a little, mostly because it's new, I think.  I personally think one Love and one Hermes look awesome together!


----------



## Phillyfan

Just came across old receipts and authenticity cards from Cartier:
in 2008 - my rg coff cost $3175
in 2009 - my wg bangle cost $4450
This was before tax. How much are they today?


----------



## cartier_love

Hokaplan said:


> Just came across old receipts and authenticity cards from Cartier:
> in 2008 - my rg coff cost $3175
> in 2009 - my wg bangle cost $4450
> This was before tax. How much are they today?


 
RG cuff - $3,500
WG bangle - $5,200


----------



## Phillyfan

Thank you cartier_love. Now I'm guessing those prices are today's prices. There is supposed to be an increase of 15-20% on July 1. So I guess I did pretty well!


----------



## cartier_love

Hokaplan said:


> Thank you cartier_love. Now I'm guessing those prices are today's prices. There is supposed to be an increase of 15-20% on July 1. So I guess I did pretty well!


 
Yes, I just looked them up on the website this morning.


----------



## pigleto972001

RG bracelet was 3850 in December 2010, now 4850! With a price increase looming again...


----------



## pigleto972001

Also, my local Neimans is closing the Cartier boutique and everything except Love and Trinity and some watches is 20% off. They had a lovely white gold necklace w three diamonds...


----------



## purselover2008

pigleto972001 said:


> Also, my local Neimans is closing the Cartier boutique and everything except Love and Trinity and some watches is 20% off. They had a lovely white gold necklace w three diamonds...


wow, I guess you got the necklace? any photos? which NM?


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh no, actually! I ended up getting a YG love bracelet...with the increase looming...my heart just really wanted a YG bracelet. Hope to get it next week! The SA said it was the newer style, with the screws that don't fall out...we shall see 

The NM is in Charlotte.  Ask for Diana. She's sweet  they only have a 21 YG bracelet in.  All smaller sizes have been sold


----------



## DA Club

Got mine right before the price increase! New RG Love bracelet along with my existing WG one. Second pic is how I normally wear it with my Cartier La Donna and eternity wedding band from Cartier as well.


----------



## kohl_mascara

holy wowza, what a gorgeous set of love bracelets, wedding, and watch!!  Congrats!


----------



## darkangel07760

DA Club said:


> Got mine right before the price increase! New RG Love bracelet along with my existing WG one. Second pic is how I normally wear it with my Cartier La Donna and eternity wedding band from Cartier as well.


 
LOVE the rose and the white together!  Very nice!


----------



## pigleto972001

Wow, I got my YG bracelet much faster than anticipated! It's a little weird but fun to wear all three together. I thought it would be too much but I think they work together. Now I must get used to wearing two all the time . The price increase listed is crazy!


----------



## Greentea

DA Club said:


> Got mine right before the price increase! New RG Love bracelet along with my existing WG one. Second pic is how I normally wear it with my Cartier La Donna and eternity wedding band from Cartier as well.



Stunning!


----------



## pigleto972001

Cool editorial from US Marie Claire April 2010. I like how they styled the bracelets 
http://fashiongonerogue.com/tasha-tilberg-james-macari-marie-claire-april-2011/


----------



## lanasyogamama

OMG that page labeled "The Front Lines" has be BEST.STACK.EVER.


----------



## Candice0985

so I was stuck in unscheduled meetings all day today and I didnt get to go to cartier to order my bracelet before the increase but I'm sucking up the increase and ordering anyways...besides it's  just going to increase again in 6 months and i'll feel better about it then LOL :giggles:
I think I want to order from London jewellers so I can save on shipping and hopefully the tax as well! I checked on their website and it is just watches but someone else had posted that they called and they have the love bracelets as well, does anyone have their number I cannot find it on their website.....TIA!


----------



## Lharding

Just checked the prices of the Love bracelets on the Cartier site - the prices have not changed, yet!


----------



## cantbelieve

Candice0985 said:


> so I was stuck in unscheduled meetings all day today and I didnt get to go to cartier to order my bracelet before the increase but I'm sucking up the increase and ordering anyways...besides it's  just going to increase again in 6 months and i'll feel better about it then LOL :giggles:
> I think I want to order from London jewellers so I can save on shipping and hopefully the tax as well! I checked on their website and it is just watches but someone else had posted that they called and they have the love bracelets as well, does anyone have their number I cannot find it on their website.....TIA!



Hey Candice0985...I called a few Cartier boutiques in Canada and they didn't ship to London...or in fact internationally : (


----------



## Candice0985

Lharding said:


> Just checked the prices of the Love bracelets on the Cartier site - the prices have not changed, yet!


I noticed this too!


cantbelieve said:


> Hey Candice0985...I called a few Cartier boutiques in Canada and they didn't ship to London...or in fact internationally : (


oh no   what are you going to do now?


----------



## Candice0985

update: cartier just changed their prices.............


----------



## Lharding

Candice0985 said:


> update: cartier just changed their prices.............



Prices in US still the same; no increase!


----------



## Candice0985

hmm interesting! I was in the eboutique on the cartier website and its listed at the new prices...


----------



## missD

That model from the link is soooo cool! I love her tats, her look, and the stack!!! Arrrgh too much temptation!


----------



## cantbelieve

Candice0985 said:


> I noticed this too!
> 
> oh no   what are you going to do now?



i don't know..i think i'll probably wait till end of this year and see how much they raise by then..! or perhaps i'll go to vancouver...not too sure! what about you? will you try london? maybe they are willing to bend the rules slightly if it's the other way around? 

oh..and how come u guys have prices on your websites?? we always have to e-mail back and forth to find out prices for each thing!! argh so annoying!


----------



## Candice0985

cantbelieve said:


> i don't know..i think i'll probably wait till end of this year and see how much they raise by then..! or perhaps i'll go to vancouver...not too sure! what about you? will you try london? maybe they are willing to bend the rules slightly if it's the other way around?
> 
> oh..and how come u guys have prices on your websites?? we always have to e-mail back and forth to find out prices for each thing!! argh so annoying!


I can call London and see if they'll ship to Canada, but i'm not going to order from there it's too expensive!!

the prices on the north american site are in the eboutique not the regular website pieces.


----------



## Monaliceke

DA Club said:


> Got mine right before the price increase! New RG Love bracelet along with my existing WG one. Second pic is how I normally wear it with my Cartier La Donna and eternity wedding band from Cartier as well.



Me too, got it on 30 June just before the increase!  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Bethc

luxemadam said:


> Me too, got it on 30 June just before the increase!  Thanks for letting me share



Gorgeous!  Congratulations!


I know we've have discussions on here before, but aren't you concerned that your bracelet will get scratched by your watch?   It seems like more people are wearing them together.


----------



## lanasyogamama

BethC - I think people love the look so they just go with the "enjoy it!" philosophy.  

I had mine like that for a bit, but I felt guilty, since they're both HUGE purchases for me, so I switched.


----------



## surfergirljen

Candice0985 said:


> so I was stuck in unscheduled meetings all day today and I didnt get to go to cartier to order my bracelet before the increase but I'm sucking up the increase and ordering anyways...besides it's  just going to increase again in 6 months and i'll feel better about it then LOL :giggles:
> I think I want to order from London jewellers so I can save on shipping and hopefully the tax as well! I checked on their website and it is just watches but someone else had posted that they called and they have the love bracelets as well, does anyone have their number I cannot find it on their website.....TIA!



Oh no! I'm sorry Candice... why didn't you just call it in? I'm sure they could have let you buy over the phone and switch the size later? That sucks!

I'm wondering if you don't REALLY want the yellow diamond instead... LOL  The price on that went up to $4800 from $4100... but they might grace period you in if you acted fast?


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG every little scratch is hurting me! Trying to hard to let go... and decide if I wear it on vacay or not (cottage/swimming) - I know you can, I know it's meant to get scratched - as Kohl said though, it's hurting my head to see every new scratch!

I'm finding the 19 really easy to wear though! When I'm doing things where I might bump it I shove it up my arm so I "feel" it and it's not flopping around - really helps and is amazingly comfortable!  I can twirl it around easily but still not get it off - if my life depended on it I could but it would sting a bit to try. Love it nice and loose!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry Candice... why didn't you just call it in? I'm sure they could have let you buy over the phone and switch the size later? That sucks!
> 
> I'm wondering if you don't REALLY want the yellow diamond instead... LOL  The price on that went up to $4800 from $4100... but they might grace period you in if you acted fast?


I could of called it in, but honestly I find myself thinking about the white gold now, I think I was rushing the purchase because of the increase. So my decision now is white gold or rose?
I have thought about the yellow diamond but not enough to want to buy it


----------



## dialv

I hate those scratches. I am putting a wrist band over it when I work but that might look silly.


----------



## Lharding

dialv said:


> I hate those scratches. I am putting a wrist band over it when I work but that might look silly.



I do the same thing...in the garden, kitchen, and grocery shopping!


----------



## Monaliceke

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!  Congratulations!
> 
> 
> I know we've have discussions on here before, but aren't you concerned that your bracelet will get scratched by your watch?   It seems like more people are wearing them together.



Yes, maybe I should wear it on my right hand. But, it does look very nice together with a watch... like many other TPFers are wearing theirs


----------



## Bethc

I know, I keep going back and forth... I'm a lefty, so my watch is on my right hand.  I have a mid-sized rg/wg rolex and 2 bracelets, one RG and on WG, I would love to wear them all together.  Maybe, I'll try it.


----------



## Candice0985

Bethc said:


> I know, I keep going back and forth... I'm a lefty, so my watch is on my right hand.  I have a mid-sized rg/wg rolex and 2 bracelets, one RG and on WG, I would love to wear them all together.  Maybe, I'll try it.


I keep going back and forth on which wrist I should wear it on too. i'm a lefty as well and I wear my dbty on my left hand and my watch on my right, i'm thinking it will be more practical to wear it on the right with my watch, less wear from writing and stuff?


----------



## sin vergüenza

Candice0985 said:


> I keep going back and forth on which wrist I should wear it on too. i'm a lefty as well and I wear my dbty on my left hand and my watch on my right, i'm thinking it will be more practical to wear it on the right with my watch, less wear from writing and stuff?


 
I'm still waiting for mine to arrive and* still* haven't decided what wrist I'll put it on - despite my thread! I'm right handed and, at this point,  I am at the right hand. However, I was thinking about this - I use my right hand most, so less wear and tear but, sometimes, I like to wear a watch alone......

Argh.........


----------



## Candice0985

sin vergüenza;19371738 said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for mine to arrive and* still* haven't decided what wrist I'll put it on - despite my thread! I'm right handed and, at this point,  I am at the right hand. However, I was thinking about this - I use my right hand most, so less wear and tear but, sometimes, I like to wear a watch alone......
> 
> Argh.........


LOL I love our dilemmas, it's a good one to have I think you just need to try both and see what works for you...knowing me i'll end up switching it over to my left wrist! i'm just worried about it sitting on the dbty all the time and the cutlet getting pressed into my wrist.......
I don't wear a watch unless I'm at work, as soon as I get in my car when I leave work off comes my watch into my purse


----------



## darkangel07760

sin vergüenza;19371738 said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for mine to arrive and* still* haven't decided what wrist I'll put it on - despite my thread! I'm right handed and, at this point,  I am at the right hand. However, I was thinking about this - I use my right hand most, so less wear and tear but, sometimes, I like to wear a watch alone......
> 
> Argh.........


 
Just so you know, my left wrist is bigger than my right... I measured my right wrist and it was suitable for a size 17, and when I got my Love bracelet, I wanted it for my left wrist.  Welp, it's on my right now!


----------



## neenabengal

sin vergüenza;19371738 said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for mine to arrive and* still* haven't decided what wrist I'll put it on - despite my thread! I'm right handed and, at this point,  I am at the right hand. However, I was thinking about this - I use my right hand most, so less wear and tear but, sometimes, I like to wear a watch alone......
> 
> Argh.........



I got the bangle/cuff version so I can easily slip bracelet off and wear on either arm. I don't regret it, I love the convenience of the cuff


----------



## Bethc

I have the cuffs as well.


----------



## sin vergüenza

darkangel07760 said:


> Just so you know, my left wrist is bigger than my right... I measured my right wrist and it was suitable for a size 17, and when I got my Love bracelet, I wanted it for my left wrist. Welp, it's on my right now!


 
I thought about this! My right wrist is bigger and I got the 18 (vs the 19), which was the snugger of the two sizes on the right wrist, so it should be fine for my left.

But then that means it'll be looser on my left and bang into my watch more.......

Argh...


----------



## sin vergüenza

Bethc said:


> I have the cuffs as well.


 
The cuffs and the bangle? How do you find the difference?


----------



## Bethc

sin vergüenza;19374552 said:
			
		

> The cuffs and the bangle? How do you find the difference?



I'm sorry, I only have 2 cuffs, no bangles... I couldn't get used to having it on all the time.


----------



## birkin101

Just found this picture online, so stunning!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

sin vergüenza;19374548 said:
			
		

> I thought about this! My right wrist is bigger and I got the 18 (vs the 19), which was the snugger of the two sizes on the right wrist, so it should be fine for my left.
> 
> But then that means it'll be looser on my left and bang into my watch more.......
> 
> Argh...


 

I know lol!


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh golly dang! I have the worst luck w the love screws, lol! I lost my YG screw, sigh. When I had my RG last december, I lost my RG screw then too. Sigggggh.


----------



## goyardlover

how much are the WG love bracelets now? i noticed the cuffs went up by $500!!


----------



## Jayne1

kbella86 said:


> Cartier loans them to the sales associate to wear while they are working in the store and they also get a discount BUT most of the pieces are on loan.


Is that true? I have noticed my SA wears new and different stuff all the time.

She always tells me how she gets a discount or wins the Cariter lottery (or whatever it's called) or was given a gift for her 5 year service or something.

I think you may be right because when they wear the new jewelry and it's all shiny and gorgeous, it makes me want to buy what she has!


----------



## Jayne1

babybumpkins said:


> Hi all -  something horrible the other day ... A screw fell off one side of my love bracelet - and was nowhere to be found !!!
> I got it as a gift very recently from dh to celebrate our family growing to 3 ,  and was not only so sad that we may have to pay for a replacement .. But sad I had to take it off so soon!  I was really hoping to say I have never taken it off since our son was born .  Anyways I just don't understand how the design either allowed so easily for the screw to fall off or how we so carelessly screwed it on ???  Dh is going to take to Cartier today and complain since really to the best of our knowledge carefully put it on in the first place-  how can it just fall out ???
> 
> Has anyone else just one day looked down and saw they were missing a screw ???


My SA really, really tightens the screws for me. More than I would if I were doing it, but I think they know what they're doing.


----------



## Camswife

Ladies could someone please tell me the price for a RG love bracelet after the price increase? TIA!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

5575 I think from 4850.

Babybumpkins, any word on your screw? Mine fell out too. I just replaced it w a RG one (I have three spares).


----------



## surfergirljen

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cartier-LOVE-Br...er_Jewelry&hash=item4cf8023564#ht_1933wt_1077

Hey ladies! Not getting any love in the "authenticate this" thread - was wondering what your thoughts were on this one - looks like the real deal to me??


----------



## babybumpkins

Ughhh we had to buy a replacement screw in RG for $50 

Made sure to screw in tight this time !!!


----------



## goyardlover

Ladies in HK, can anyone tell me if prices have gone up there as well? I'll be going at the end of this month and have my eye on a RG cuff??? HELP!  

On another note, I already have a WG bracelet and wondering if a cuff is the way to go.....I'm worried about the weight of two love bracelets together...any input would be appreciated!


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Cartier-LOVE-Br...er_Jewelry&hash=item4cf8023564#ht_1933wt_1077
> 
> Hey ladies! Not getting any love in the "authenticate this" thread - was wondering what your thoughts were on this one - looks like the real deal to me??


 
looks real, but too bad no papers!


----------



## Jayne1

^^ How do you know there's no papers?  The seller didn't say - or did I miss it?

I did notice the seller will not ship outside the USA though.

It looks real to me too, but I'm always on the fence about the added diamonds.


----------



## birkin101

surfergirljen said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Cartier-LOVE-Br...er_Jewelry&hash=item4cf8023564#ht_1933wt_1077
> 
> Hey ladies! Not getting any love in the "authenticate this" thread - was wondering what your thoughts were on this one - looks like the real deal to me??


 
It's slow there sometimes, perhaps the ladies are away....I have had the same type of issue recently as well.


----------



## kbella86

Jayne1 said:


> Is that true? I have noticed my SA wears new and different stuff all the time.
> 
> She always tells me how she gets a discount or wins the Cariter lottery (or whatever it's called) or was given a gift for her 5 year service or something.
> 
> I think you may be right because when they wear the new jewelry and it's all shiny and gorgeous, it makes me want to buy what she has!



When I went to get my Love bracelet engraved the SA told me that they loan them out. Basically my SO was against the engraving bc he didn't think a lot of ppl get it so he asked the SA if her Love bracelet (that she was wearing) was engraved? She said no because it wasn't actually hers, it belonged to Cartier and they loan them out to the SAs to wear while working but if it were hers, she would get it engraved...


----------



## Faith2

WG Love Bracelet on the US e-boutique is showing at $5975 US excluding tax.  

Big jump from $5200 pre July 1st.


----------



## eye candy

kbella86 said:


> When I went to get my Love bracelet engraved the SA told me that they loan them out. Basically my SO was against the engraving bc he didn't think a lot of ppl get it so he asked the SA if her Love bracelet (that she was wearing) was engraved? She said no because it wasn't actually hers, it belonged to Cartier and they loan them out to the SAs to wear while working but if it were hers, she would get it engraved...



No wonder most of the Cartier SAs I have seen wear a love bracelet and a trinity ring.    

Wow, the Love pink gold bracelet is now $5,575.


----------



## darkangel07760

Faith2 said:


> WG Love Bracelet on the US e-boutique is showing at $5975 US excluding tax.
> 
> Big jump from $5200 pre July 1st.


 
omg... really?  I have been hesitant to check the website for fear of fainting at the desk!


----------



## cantbelieve

darkangel07760 said:


> omg... really?  I have been hesitant to check the website for fear of fainting at the desk!



yup it's true 

went to boutique..and the price in uk now is £3975 in jan it was 3225..then march hit the 3625..now..this!! sigh. goodbye dream!


----------



## purseinsanity

Faith2 said:


> WG Love Bracelet on the US e-boutique is showing at $5975 US excluding tax.
> 
> Big jump from $5200 pre July 1st.



Yep.  And yellow and pink gold are going for $5595!    It's insane.


----------



## shoprgrl

I have an Aldo Cipullo version from the 70s a friend who is a jeweler got for me. This weekend I was playing tennis and one of the screws came out. The screws were old and I had them reworked but clearly unsuccesfully. 

My whole reason for wanting this bracelet was to layer them in the future....but seeing this one next to a coworker's the gold is a different texture.

Sooo, I was kind of fed up and just listed on ebay. If I want to I can have Cartier make me new screws no problem I was just impatient they said it would be a few months.

Opinions. Should I sell or keep?


----------



## Candice0985

shoprgrl said:


> I have an Aldo Cipullo version from the 70s a friend who is a jeweler got for me. This weekend I was playing tennis and one of the screws came out. The screws were old and I had them reworked but clearly unsuccesfully.
> 
> My whole reason for wanting this bracelet was to layer them in the future....but seeing this one next to a coworker's the gold is a different texture.
> 
> Sooo, I was kind of fed up and just listed on ebay. If I want to I can have Cartier make me new screws no problem I was just impatient they said it would be a few months.
> 
> Opinions. Should I sell or keep?


 is it one of the electroplated versions or solid 18k?
is the co worker's bracelet new? because they would have different textures. yours has patina from years of wear and if your coworkers is new it will still be shiny and smooth.
you could have them make new screws for yours and polish it at the same time. I think it could be worth it because the price of the love bracelet just went up and to refurbish an older bracelet is definitely less expensive then buying a new one!
I would love to see pictures of your love bracelet!


----------



## shoprgrl

I will post pics later just bc i am posting on my phone now... it is the solid gold bracelet. 
Not that revson one.

The gold is just not as thick and the gold on mine is actually shinier than the new ones. The new ones have that grainy gold if my description makes sense lol


----------



## kohl_mascara

I think you should keep it, esp since it's solid gold. It might be thinner because of years of wear and polishing. It sounds lovely though, I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Candice0985

it sounds great! cant wait to see it shoprgrl!


----------



## shoprgrl

here are pics!


----------



## darkangel07760

cantbelieve said:


> yup it's true
> 
> went to boutique..and the price in uk now is £3975 in jan it was 3225..then march hit the 3625..now..this!! sigh. goodbye dream!


 
If you know your markings and such, you will find a legit one on Ebay.  My SO found my white gold one for $3600 and that was at the beginning of this year!  on Ebay!
Keep looking, you will find it!


----------



## darkangel07760

shoprgrl said:


> here are pics!


 
Heck yes I would keep that!  I would LOVE to have an older one!  Sweet!  Keep it and get a new screw!


----------



## Candice0985

definitely keep it shoprgrl!! it's beautiful! just have them get you new screws and have them polish it up if you want it to be super shiney and new looking again


----------



## ahertz

Hi girls, sorry if this question has been asked before.  I'm looking to get a love cuff but not sure what size I would want.  I wear a 17 (tight) in the love bracelet but could comfortably wear a size 18 as well. The 17 just goes over my wrist bone when I tug up and down. What size would I get for a cuff? Does anyone wear a bracelet and cuff together?


----------



## sin vergüenza

shoprgrl said:


> here are pics!


 
I love the rich matte look of old yellow gold. Your bracelet is beautiful! I wouldn't even polish it.


----------



## eye candy

Candice0985 said:


> is it one of the electroplated versions or solid 18k?
> is the co worker's bracelet new? because they would have different textures. yours has patina from years of wear and if your coworkers is new it will still be shiny and smooth.
> you could have them make new screws for yours and polish it at the same time. I think it could be worth it because the price of the love bracelet just went up and to refurbish an older bracelet is definitely less expensive then buying a new one!
> I would love to see pictures of your love bracelet!



Hi Candice, 
Is there an electroplated versus a solid 18K version?    How can you tell the difference?  I haven't heard of this until now.  I have seen the Love rose gold bracelets turn from pink to a bright yellow color over time.  Is it because it is electroplated?  The SAs in Cartier did say that they use different mixtures of gold in their bracelets which causes the true color to come out over time.  So a yellow gold in one year may look different from another yellow gold they sold two years prior.  This makes it hard to get an 'exact match' in color when it come to stacking bracelets over the course of years.  I've always wondered why their Love white gold bracelets with diamonds are whiter in color compared to the regular love white gold which seem more gray or steel-like.  

Have you noticed this in the pics posted here in tPF as well?


----------



## Candice0985

eye candy said:


> Hi Candice,
> Is there an electroplated versus a solid 18K version?  How can you tell the difference? I haven't heard of this until now. I have seen the Love rose gold bracelets turn from pink to a bright yellow color over time. Is it because it is electroplated? The SAs in Cartier did say that they use different mixtures of gold in their bracelets which causes the true color to come out over time. So a yellow gold in one year may look different from another yellow gold they sold two years prior. This makes it hard to get an 'exact match' in color when it come to stacking bracelets over the course of years. I've always wondered why their Love white gold bracelets with diamonds are whiter in color compared to the regular love white gold which seem more gray or steel-like.
> 
> Have you noticed this in the pics posted here in tPF as well?


just form searching ebay I have seen that there was an electroplated version introduced in the 70's by revlon cosmetics. I think I have seen pictures here on TPF or at least discussed, but i'm am not super knowledgeable on cartier's history with revlon or the electroplated bracelets. 
maybe someone else can chime in and give the history of the cartier love and the revlon bracelet

I know my white gold love bracelet looks like the same colour as my platinum dbty, its very steely and grey. I like it this colour, sometimes the super white colour of rhodium plated white gold is too bright for my taste. but i'm loving my white gold love! I just got out of a meeting and I was staring at it the whole time....I think one of my colleagues noticed


----------



## eye candy

^ Thanks for the quick reply!  Rhodium makes it white..oh, I didn't know that.. that does make sense.  

Congrats on your new Love bracelet!


----------



## eye candy

I just created a new thread for fun.    For those who want to see Celebrities with their Love bracelets.   Since there's a thread for Celebrities and their engagement rings, etc..  why not?   

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/celebrities-and-their-cartier-love-bracelets-694849.html

Enjoy and feel free to post more pictures!


----------



## pigleto972001

ahertz said:


> Hi girls, sorry if this question has been asked before.  I'm looking to get a love cuff but not sure what size I would want.  I wear a 17 (tight) in the love bracelet but could comfortably wear a size 18 as well. The 17 just goes over my wrist bone when I tug up and down. What size would I get for a cuff? Does anyone wear a bracelet and cuff together?



I have a cuff and bracelet. My cuff is 19 and the bracelet is 18. I wish I had the 18 on the cuff (it was my first) because sometimes when it gets too close to my hand it can flip half over and I have to pop it back in place.  It was my first purchase and I'd lost a bit of weight after it. I'd say try the cuff if you can and make sure it doesn't flip too easily.


----------



## ahertz

^^Thank you, very helpful!


----------



## purseinsanity

shoprgrl said:


> here are pics!



You HAVE to keep it!  It's gorgeous!  And older things usually were made much better.  With the Love bracelets so much in demand now, I'm sure Cartier is cranking up the production as well as the prices!  Keep it, I beg you!!!


----------



## Jayne1

shoprgrl said:


> I have an Aldo Cipullo version from the 70s a friend who is a jeweler got for me. This weekend I was playing tennis and one of the screws came out. The screws were old and I had them reworked but clearly unsuccesfully.
> 
> My whole reason for wanting this bracelet was to layer them in the future....but seeing this one next to a coworker's the gold is a different texture.
> 
> Sooo, I was kind of fed up and just listed on ebay. If I want to I can have Cartier make me new screws no problem I was just impatient they said it would be a few months.
> 
> Opinions. Should I sell or keep?


Wait wait wait -- I was under the impression that the original Aldo Cipullo Cartier Love bracelets were signed by Aldo Cipullo since he designed them.  It's the real thing.

The Revson ones (for Ultima 11, which was Charles Revon's expensive Revlon cosmetics part of his comapny) aren't gold.  They are signed  'Charles Revson Inc' and '©1970 Aldo Cipullo Gold Electroplate'.


----------



## eye candy

Only the folks that can't afford it will say it is out of style from my experience.  I've had both old and young ladies drool all over my Love bracelet - stating that they want one too!  Even an older sales lady gave me the evil eye the other day saying it was out of style.  She was wearing those pretty Hawaiian gold bracelets with the design.  But she kept staring at my bracelet!  She even asked how much it cost before I walked off.  lol   

Personally when I see people IRL with 2 Loves bracelets together, my jaw drops.  Two bracelets is double the cost!  I instantly think that the person must be rich.   

As far as color, I would say get the rose gold.  The rose gold will eventually be as yellow as the yellow gold anyway - or a true 'gold' orangey color.  You might as well enjoy the color change for the first couple of months as you wear it.


----------



## Greentea

Ne-vah


----------



## beachy10

I don't find them comfortable but drool when I see them on other people.


----------



## Candice0985

^ really!? I have had mine on for almost a week and I can't even feel it anymore. my favorite part of it is when it sits right on my wrist and it hits my desk, I love the weighty thunk it makes


----------



## roses5682

I think its classic. I looks like a simple bangle from afar, so I dont see it as trendy at all. I cant wait till I save up for mine.


----------



## sin vergüenza

eye candy said:


> Only the folks that can't afford it will say it is out of style from my experience. I've had both old and young ladies drool all over my Love bracelet - stating that they want one too! Even an older sales lady gave me the evil eye the other day saying it was out of style. She was wearing those pretty Hawaiian gold bracelets with the design. But she kept staring at my bracelet! She even asked how much it cost before I walked off. lol
> 
> Personally when I see people IRL with 2 Loves bracelets together, my jaw drops. Two bracelets is double the cost! I instantly think that the person must be rich.
> 
> As far as color, I would say get the rose gold. The rose gold will eventually be as yellow as the yellow gold anyway - or a true 'gold' orangey color. *You might as well enjoy the color change for the first couple of months as you wear it*.


 
Really? It only stays pink toned for a couple of months? My antique Victorian ring is over 130 years old and is still pink toned. I would think Cartier would do a little better.


----------



## Greentea

Candice0985 said:


> ^ really!? I have had mine on for almost a week and I can't even feel it anymore. my favorite part of it is when it sits right on my wrist and it hits my desk, I love the weighty thunk it makes



Me too!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Candice0985 said:


> ^ really!? I have had mine on for almost a week and I can't even feel it anymore. my favorite part of it is when it sits right on my wrist and it hits my desk, I love the weighty thunk it makes



I cringe every time mine does that!  LOL.  I try to wear a sweater in the office so it can "cushion" the blow each time!  But that's because I'm kinda hard on my jewelry.  I don't plan on being clumsy, of course, but I tend to knock my ring, bracelets, watches, etc. around.  The only things that go unscathed are my necklaces (earrings are constantly lost, unfortunately). But I agree it's super comfortable (I got one size bigger) and I never wear bangles!  I forget it's there most of the time, except for when I'm using the computer!


----------



## eye candy

sin vergüenza;19495499 said:
			
		

> Really? It only stays pink toned for a couple of months? My antique Victorian ring is over 130 years old and is still pink toned. I would think Cartier would do a little better.



Yup, it starts out as pink as the VCA perlee rose gold bracelet, then it turns yellow.      SA said it's from oxidation.  That is why it's the only Cartier piece I would ever purchase.  It's disappointing how the quality is.  But the rose golds in the Cartier trinity line are really pink.  The Cartier SA had her thick trinity bracelet for 30 years and there are no scratches on it and the color of the rose gold is still pink. *sigh*   If you have the rose gold Love polished, the pink color will return...but it will go back to it's yellow color underneath after a couple of months.    

But nonetheless, the Love rose gold turns into a pretty yellow color.  Still get the compliments!    Maybe the color will improve with the new redesign of the Love bracelet line.  I heard they changed the screws.  Do screw it on tightly for the first few weeks if you purchase.  They may get unscrewed and come off.  It's natural.


----------



## sin vergüenza

eye candy said:


> Yup, it starts out as pink as the VCA perlee rose gold bracelet, then it turns yellow.  SA said it's from oxidation. That is why it's the only Cartier piece I would ever purchase. It's disappointing how the quality is. But the rose golds in the Cartier trinity line are really pink. The Cartier SA had her thick trinity bracelet for 30 years and there are no scratches on it and the color of the rose gold is still pink. *sigh* If you have the rose gold Love polished, the pink color will return...but it will go back to it's yellow color underneath after a couple of months.
> 
> But nonetheless, the Love rose gold turns into a pretty yellow color. Still get the compliments!  Maybe the color will improve with the new redesign of the Love bracelet line. I heard they changed the screws. Do screw it on tightly for the first few weeks if you purchase. They may get unscrewed and come off. It's natural.


 
Thank you! I had mine for about two weeks until I shipped it off for engraving. It should be back in a week or so. I bought it in June but it is the style with the screws that come out completely so I guess it is the older design.


----------



## Candice0985

kohl_mascara said:


> I cringe every time mine does that!  LOL.  I try to wear a sweater in the office so it can "cushion" the blow each time!  But that's because I'm kinda hard on my jewelry.  I don't plan on being clumsy, of course, but I tend to knock my ring, bracelets, watches, etc. around.  The only things that go unscathed are my necklaces (earrings are constantly lost, unfortunately). But I agree it's super comfortable (I got one size bigger) and I never wear bangles!  I forget it's there most of the time, except for when I'm using the computer!


I have very small scratches on mine from daily wear, but I havn't had a noticeable big scratch yet...I think that first one is going to hurt a bit
i'm pretty good with my jewellery, i've never lost a melee diamond, lost an earring, damaged anything really. But i'm trying to just wear my love bracelet and not "baby" it too much!


----------



## paruparo

I'm confused about reading how the RG turns to YG over time. I had my first RG love for several years and wore it everyday and everywhere And it never "turned". RG is not a plated gold, its YG mixed with copper or other alloys and the pink color becomes intrinsic in its makeup.... so why would it fade? All the Cartier SA's I've asked about this had no clue what I was talking about and so I also asked several jewelers who looked at me like I did not know what I wad saying--- rose gold if its pure solid and not plated- does not fade to yellow... that's what all of them said....


----------



## DesignerNewbie

paruparo said:


> I'm confused about reading how the RG turns to YG over time. I had my first RG love for several years and wore it everyday and everywhere And it never "turned". RG is not a plated gold, its YG mixed with copper or other alloys and the pink color becomes intrinsic in its makeup.... so why would it fade? All the Cartier SA's I've asked about this had no clue what I was talking about and so I also asked several jewelers who looked at me like I did not know what I wad saying--- rose gold if its pure solid and not plated- does not fade to yellow... that's what all of them said....



Does anyone else with a RG love bracelet have anything to add? I'm about to buy my first love bracelet in RG, although may change my mind if it does actually turn yellow.


----------



## sin vergüenza

I can't believe that Cartier would put out a pink gold piece that actually turns a differrent color. I am begining to wonder if, what some have experienced, is the actual dulling down of the shine with wear (which happens  on ANY gold piece) and results in a more matte pink which appears more yellow. That would explain why polishing makes it look "pink" again.

I have a a YG Cartier Agrafe bracelet which I have worn continuosly for years. It is at that matte stage where all the scratches blend in. When compared to a new Agrafe - it looks to be a slightly richer yellow because the shine is worn off. 

I think the Cartier pink gold stays pink. It's just the perception that it has changed as the shine wears off.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

surfergirljen said:


> BLASPHEMY on this forum!  I just bought one so I hope not!   no... the fact that it debuted in the 70's and is still selling out every time they hike the price should be a pretty good indication of its enduring appeal and style.



LOL I was thinking the same thing, it will now and forever be a classic!!!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Rose gold is an alloy; it's the same color through and through.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Classic piece.


----------



## neenabengal

sin vergüenza;19501737 said:
			
		

> I can't believe that Cartier would put out a pink gold piece that actually turns a differrent color. I am begining to wonder if, what some have experienced, is the actual dulling down of the shine with wear (which happens  on ANY gold piece) and results in a more matte pink which appears more yellow. That would explain why polishing makes it look "pink" again.
> 
> I have a a YG Cartier Agrafe bracelet which I have worn continuosly for years. It is at that matte stage where all the scratches blend in. When compared to a new Agrafe - it looks to be a slightly richer yellow because the shine is worn off.
> 
> *I think the Cartier pink gold stays pink. It's just the perception that it has changed as the shine wears off.*



I think this /\/\
I have a RG love cuff - only had it since April but havent noticed any fading...
I do recall a thread on here about a RG cartier watch turning yellow though... hope my cuff doesnt turn yellow after time!  If I had wanted yellow, I would have bought yellow!


----------



## kohl_mascara

I was in Bev Hills yesterday at the VCA boutique so I could get my bracelet resized.  While walking around on Beverly Drive, I saw a lady with her son going into a spa - she had on three love bracelets, two YG sandwiching a WG.  It was STUNNING.  When I spotted it, I gasped and immediately grabbed DF's arm!!  haha.  Her bracelets looked like they have been worn/on her for a long time.  There were definitely patina'd.

And then today during the Los Feliz street fair, I saw a guy with two love bracelets - one RG the other WG and in between the two he had a leather cord bracelet which kept the two apart and from clanking into one another. His bracelets were still shiny and newish looking.  That one took my breath away!


----------



## eye candy

paruparo said:


> I'm confused about reading how the RG turns to YG over time. I had my first RG love for several years and wore it everyday and everywhere And it never "turned". RG is not a plated gold, its YG mixed with copper or other alloys and the pink color becomes intrinsic in its makeup.... so why would it fade? All the Cartier SA's I've asked about this had no clue what I was talking about and so I also asked several jewelers who looked at me like I did not know what I wad saying--- rose gold if its pure solid and not plated- does not fade to yellow... that's what all of them said....



Hi Paruparo!  Seriously, is your love still pink in color?  When did you purchase yours?  The one I saw was purchased in 2009 (my friend's actually, I had my YG since 2005)..  maybe it's because it is recent?  Hers is almost as yellow as mine.  She did complain to Cartier and they polished it for FREE.  It came back pink but after a few months it was back to a yellow color.  

I posted a pic of a newly purchased RG.  Does yours still have this pinkish color?  I should probably tell her to talk to Cartier since it seems like they ripped her off.  She really wanted a rose colored bracelet.

I've also attached the Van Cleef Perlee in rose gold for comparison.  I heard their rose golds do not change in color.   Please compare your bracelet to this and let us know if they are the same in color.  Thx in advance!!


----------



## darkangel07760

eye candy said:


> Hi Paruparo!  Seriously, is your love still pink in color?  When did you purchase yours?  The one I saw was purchased in 2009 (my friend's actually, I had my YG since 2005)..  maybe it's because it is recent?  Hers is almost as yellow as mine.  She did complain to Cartier and they polished it for FREE.  It came back pink but after a few months it was back to a yellow color.
> 
> I posted a pic of a newly purchased RG.  Does yours still have this pinkish color?  I should probably tell her to talk to Cartier since it seems like they ripped her off.  She really wanted a rose colored bracelet.
> 
> I've also attached the Van Cleef Perlee in rose gold for comparison.  I heard their rose golds do not change in color.   Please compare your bracelet to this and let us know if they are the same in color.  Thx in advance!!


 
Well, I do know that Cartier's rose gold is more subtle than most other companies rose gold pieces... but for it to change color?  Wow.  That is strange.


----------



## paruparo

eye candy said:


> Hi Paruparo!  Seriously, is your love still pink in color?  When did you purchase yours?  The one I saw was purchased in 2009 (my friend's actually, I had my YG since 2005)..  maybe it's because it is recent?  Hers is almost as yellow as mine.  She did complain to Cartier and they polished it for FREE.  It came back pink but after a few months it was back to a yellow color.
> 
> I posted a pic of a newly purchased RG.  Does yours still have this pinkish color?  I should probably tell her to talk to Cartier since it seems like they ripped her off.  She really wanted a rose colored bracelet.
> 
> I've also attached the Van Cleef Perlee in rose gold for comparison.  I heard their rose golds do not change in color.   Please compare your bracelet to this and let us know if they are the same in color.  Thx in advance!!



My first one was from 2008 but I sold it early 2011 coz I wanted a bigger size. Cartier RG is more subtle than a lot of other brands RG (like Bvlgari is super pink IMO). Unfortunately I don't have a pic of that piece but it was still RG in tone when I parted ways with it.  

My recent RG purchase (in the size I wanted) looks the same as that first one. 

I honestly don't know what to tell You.... I have NEVER experienced any of my rose gold pieces from any brand and unbranded turning yellow.... I even have RG plated and its still RG... 

I know other pfers have also mentioned that its strange for Cartier RG to turn YG...maybe Your friend should take it back to Cartier. ..?


----------



## paruparo

Oh and I wore that old bracelet everywhere- to the pool, the beach, gardening.... I never even had it polished at Cartier, I would just Polish with a jewelers cloth....


----------



## bb10lue

I have both the yg and rg for approx. 2 years now and been wearing both 24/7, only took them off once to clean and tighten the screws. They have many scratches and i prefer this look over brand new, as they are more ME now. My WG will be here in October, a promised bday gift from DF.

P.S i haven't noticed any colour change on my RG bracelet.


----------



## sin vergüenza

paruparo said:


> My first one was from 2008 but I sold it early 2011 coz I wanted a bigger size.* Cartier RG is more subtle than a lot of other brands RG* (like Bvlgari is super pink IMO). Unfortunately I don't have a pic of that piece but it was still RG in tone when I parted ways with it.
> 
> My recent RG purchase (in the size I wanted) looks the same as that first one.
> 
> I honestly don't know what to tell You.... I have NEVER experienced any of my rose gold pieces from any brand and unbranded turning yellow.... I even have RG plated and its still RG...
> 
> I know other pfers have also mentioned that its strange for Cartier RG to turn YG...maybe Your friend should take it back to Cartier. ..?


 
Agreed. When I was testing them out in the Cartier boutique, I almost could not tell the difference between YG and RG unless they were side by side. VCA pink gold is much more intense and leaves no question as to what color it is. Every jewelry house has it's own intensity/color of gold -be it RG, YG, or WG.


----------



## Lharding

eye candy said:


> Hi Paruparo!  Seriously, is your love still pink in color?  When did you purchase yours?  The one I saw was purchased in 2009 (my friend's actually, I had my YG since 2005)..  maybe it's because it is recent?  Hers is almost as yellow as mine.  She did complain to Cartier and they polished it for FREE.  It came back pink but after a few months it was back to a yellow color.
> 
> I posted a pic of a newly purchased RG.  Does yours still have this pinkish color?  I should probably tell her to talk to Cartier since it seems like they ripped her off.  She really wanted a rose colored bracelet.
> 
> I've also attached the Van Cleef Perlee in rose gold for comparison.  I heard their rose golds do not change in color.   Please compare your bracelet to this and let us know if they are the same in color.  Thx in advance!!



I've had my RG since February.  There is no change to the color.  Like the others have said, the color is subtle. I can only see the difference in certain light and when comparing with something YG.  Mine has never been polished.  I wear a wrist band when working with my hands so mine only has minor scratches.


----------



## darkangel07760

bb10lue said:


> I have both the yg and rg for approx. 2 years now and been wearing both 24/7, only took them off once to clean and tighten the screws. They have many scratches and i prefer this look over brand new, as they are more ME now. My WG will be here in October, a promised bday gift from DF.
> 
> P.S i haven't noticed any colour change on my RG bracelet.


 
I love the patina that comes with wearing a Love bracelet!  My SO has been very dilligent though about not sctaching his... I am amazed that he has been wearing it since April and no scratches yet!  Mine is pretty beat up already... I work in a place where I use my hands alot.


----------



## purseinsanity

paruparo said:


> I'm confused about reading how the RG turns to YG over time. I had my first RG love for several years and wore it everyday and everywhere And it never "turned". RG is not a plated gold, its YG mixed with copper or other alloys and the pink color becomes intrinsic in its makeup.... so why would it fade? All the Cartier SA's I've asked about this had no clue what I was talking about and so I also asked several jewelers who looked at me like I did not know what I wad saying--- rose gold if its pure solid and not plated- does not fade to yellow... that's what all of them said....





DesignerNewbie said:


> Does anyone else with a RG love bracelet have anything to add? I'm about to buy my first love bracelet in RG, although may change my mind if it does actually turn yellow.



There are many instances of the Rose Gold Cartier watches "turning" yellow after some time as well.  My Rolex AD also sells Cartier, but he tries to steer me to get Rolex RG instead of the Cartier (even though the Rolex was less expensive) because he said every five years or so, I'd have to take the Cartier in to have it "re-done"...whatever that means.  There are other threads which mention this often as well.  It's concerning enough to make me no longer want a RG Cartier watch!


----------



## periogirl28

Just saw 2 very chic ladies yesterday, one wearing 3 LOVE bracelets together - WG, RG YG and another with the RG. I don't think they will ever go out of fashion. I would wear one ( or 3!) but work doesn't permit. I am sure that if it does not seem as 'pink' over time, Cartier can polish it. No issues with my RG LOVE ring so far.


----------



## paruparo

purseinsanity said:


> There are many instances of the Rose Gold Cartier watches "turning" yellow after some time as well. My Rolex AD also sells Cartier, but he tries to steer me to get Rolex RG instead of the Cartier (even though the Rolex was less expensive) because he said every five years or so, I'd have to take the Cartier in to have it "re-done"...whatever that means. There are other threads which mention this often as well. It's concerning enough to make me no longer want a RG Cartier watch!


 

hmm is it a watch thing then...? i only have ss and YG cartier watch. But both my love bracelets have are RG and no problems.


----------



## am2022

classic and will be around for a lOOOOONG time... im a big fan... but have the love ring for now with diamond!
And the Santos watch .. just because i love the screws... 

need  a bangle in my life .. but it can wait for now!


----------



## eye candy

paruparo said:


> hmm is it a watch thing then...? i only have ss and YG cartier watch. But both my love bracelets have are RG and no problems.



Nah, it's not a watch thing... I've seen it with my own eyes, her RG turned YG after about 1.5 years of everyday wearing.  But the YG and RG is not exactly the same in color.  Hers still had an orange hue to it (not pink though like when it was brand new).  I think I mentioned this earlier. 

I'm thinking maybe it's because she works out with it?  So her sweat caused her bracelet to oxidize faster ... kind of like when a white gold tarnishes and needs to be rhodium plated again?  I don't know.  lol   She does exercise at the gym regularly.  I don't think she actually uses a polishing cloth.  She was pretty ticked off when Cartier polished her bracelet for free.  She just wanted them to take a look at it and let her know what the deal was with her bracelet.   But when they polished it, it looked like a brand new RG bracelet!  Then it changed back to a yellowish color after a few months..  Guess she should see Cartier again..but they'll probably just keep polishing it.  Polishing removes some of the gold, so it's not recommended to do this often.


----------



## eye candy

bb10lue said:


> I have both the yg and rg for approx. 2 years now and been wearing both 24/7, only took them off once to clean and tighten the screws. They have many scratches and i prefer this look over brand new, as they are more ME now. My WG will be here in October, a promised bday gift from DF.
> 
> P.S i haven't noticed any colour change on my RG bracelet.




Thanks for your reply!  

Lucky!  Yours didn't change in color.  Ah that would really tick my friend off.  LOL.  She really wanted hers to stay pinkish in color.


----------



## eye candy

purseinsanity said:


> There are many instances of the Rose Gold Cartier watches "turning" yellow after some time as well.  My Rolex AD also sells Cartier, but he tries to steer me to get Rolex RG instead of the Cartier (even though the Rolex was less expensive) because he said every five years or so, I'd have to take the Cartier in to have it "re-done"...whatever that means.  There are other threads which mention this often as well.  It's concerning enough to make me no longer want a RG Cartier watch!



I have to say, Cartier is aware of this..but their SAs play dumb about it.  A Cartier sales guy I met, who was very very nice, said he was aware of the RG color changing comments.  He said the color change was from oxidization.  He let me wear multiple Love bracelets, bang the things around, and walk around to check them in front of their mirrored wall - yes unheard of - so hence, very nice SA!     

Yes, the Cartier's RG quality for their Loves are disappointing.  However, their trinity RGs are pink forever!  Not to mention the trinity bracelets do not have patinas like the Loves.  I'm not sure why this is the case.  

But trinity versus Love?  the Love wins no doubt.  It's the oval shape of Love with its snug fit that seems to make it win over the trinity line.  Plus it's pretty recognizable from a far.  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/celebrities-and-their-cartier-love-bracelets-694849.html


----------



## paruparo

OP sorry were kind of off topic, but to answer your question, it IS a classic piece and not out of style at all. Well worth the money especially since its worn daily.


----------



## little mom

hi,...just asking a question....
which one that you girls will choose, cartier love bracelet or VCA alhambra bracelet ( single and or multiwraps)....

they all very beautiful....


----------



## Candice0985

little mom said:


> hi,...just asking a question....
> which one that you girls will choose, cartier love bracelet or VCA alhambra bracelet ( single and or multiwraps)....
> 
> they all very beautiful....


 Hi little mom,
I would choose cartier love, because I like jewellery that I can wear 24/7 for me the MOP or the stones in the VCA are a bit delicate, I love them though, very feminine and pretty!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Hi ladies, just a quick question. Have you noticed any rose gold Cartier love bracelets in your local boutiques recently? I've been trying to buy one in size 16, and the next available one will be in September - is this a worldwide thing or just an Australian thing?


----------



## heiress28

I posted this in the authentication thread as well, but it looks like no one has been over there lately.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cartier-Love-Br...ner_Jewelry&hash=item3a68a2f2ee#ht_500wt_1204

Do you think this bracelet is authentic? I'm skeptical because it is at such a low price.

Thank you


----------



## Lharding

heiress28 said:


> I posted this in the authentication thread as well, but it looks like no one has been over there lately.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Cartier-Love-Br...ner_Jewelry&hash=item3a68a2f2ee#ht_500wt_1204
> 
> Do you think this bracelet is authentic? I'm skeptical because it is at such a low price.
> 
> Thank you



Suspicious...no history for the seller, 18kgp...gold plate vs. 18kt.. and serial number doesn't have enough digits.  Love bracelets are solid gold.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

heiress28 said:


> I posted this in the authentication thread as well, but it looks like no one has been over there lately.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Cartier-Love-Br...ner_Jewelry&hash=item3a68a2f2ee#ht_500wt_1204
> 
> Do you think this bracelet is authentic? I'm skeptical because it is at such a low price.
> 
> Thank you


IMO, it looks totally fake.


----------



## sin vergüenza

ALLinTHEbag said:


> IMO, it looks totally fake.


 
Isn't this a Revson Love Bracelet? They were gold plated. Not Cartier!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sin vergüenza;19547085 said:
			
		

> Isn't this a Revson Love Bracelet? They were gold plated. Not Cartier!


I have seen the Revson ones and that doesn't even look right. IDk, I am no expert but better to be safe. Someone paid 300.00 and I do not think even the Revson ones went for near that.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

/\ the box looks fake too. The top of it it weird. I did not recall the Revson ones coming with serial numbers or being stamped gold. I thought if it was stamped 750 and it was electroplate, it would say 750gp or something of that nature. No?


----------



## Candice0985

heiress28 said:


> I posted this in the authentication thread as well, but it looks like no one has been over there lately.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Cartier-Love-Br...ner_Jewelry&hash=item3a68a2f2ee#ht_500wt_1204
> 
> Do you think this bracelet is authentic? I'm skeptical because it is at such a low price.
> 
> Thank you



the description says 18KGP GP stands for gold plated....so its either a fake or its a revlon one from the 70's....but no it's not solid gold!


----------



## eye candy

little mom said:


> hi,...just asking a question....
> which one that you girls will choose, cartier love bracelet or VCA alhambra bracelet ( single and or multiwraps)....
> 
> they all very beautiful....



Umm..we're in a Cartier thread.  Of course we vote for Cartier!    But I agree with Candice, the VCAs are delicate.  The Cartier Love scratches pretty easily too.  It's a matter of preference.  Try them both and see which one you really lean against.  I see some people wearing both bracelets on one arm.  After some time of wearing these, you won't care anymore about the scratches.


----------



## eye candy

DesignerNewbie said:


> Hi ladies, just a quick question. Have you noticed any rose gold Cartier love bracelets in your local boutiques recently? I've been trying to buy one in size 16, and the next available one will be in September - is this a worldwide thing or just an Australian thing?



I noticed this last February.  I was trying to buy the rose gold with semi-precious stones and they ran out.  Unfortunately by the time they had them in stock, they did a price increase on the bracelet.  Makes me wonder if they really ran out of that bracelet.  Are they planning to do another price increase come Sept?  :wondering


----------



## DesignerNewbie

eye candy said:


> I noticed this last February.  I was trying to buy the rose gold with semi-precious stones and they ran out.  Unfortunately by the time they had them in stock, they did a price increase on the bracelet.  Makes me wonder if they really ran out of that bracelet.  Are they planning to do another price increase come Sept?  :wondering



I hope not! The price only went up a few weeks ago. Although...it IS Cartier!


----------



## einseine

Off the top of my head, I just used a silver polishing cloth.
Now my WG love bracelet is SHINING!!! it's so easy.
But, polishing cloth for silver FOR WG.  Do you think it's OK?
Especially, for diamond WG ones with scratch-resistant special coating.


----------



## darkangel07760

einseine said:


> Off the top of my head, I just used a silver polishing cloth.
> Now my WG love bracelet is SHINING!!! it's so easy.
> But, polishing cloth for silver FOR WG.  Do you think it's OK?
> Especially, for diamond WG ones with scratch-resistant special coating.


 
I think its ok!  Keep doing it!  My SO and I use a silver polishing cloths for our love bracelets, his is yg and mine is wg!


----------



## missD

In case anyone is looking for WG size 16!

http://www.beladora.com/Cartier-Size-16-White-Gold-Love-Bangle-in-18K/500620/


----------



## einseine

darkangel07760 said:


> I think its ok! Keep doing it! My SO and I use a silver polishing cloths for our love bracelets, his is yg and mine is wg!


 
Thanks!
Now I understand the meaning of your avatar!  Sweet pic!


----------



## darkangel07760

einseine said:


> Thanks!
> Now I understand the meaning of your avatar!  Sweet pic!


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

eye candy said:


> Hi Candice,
> Is there an electroplated versus a solid 18K version?    How can you tell the difference?  I haven't heard of this until now.  I have seen the Love rose gold bracelets turn from pink to a bright yellow color over time.  Is it because it is electroplated?  The SAs in Cartier did say that they use different mixtures of gold in their bracelets which causes the true color to come out over time.  So a yellow gold in one year may look different from another yellow gold they sold two years prior.  This makes it hard to get an 'exact match' in color when it come to stacking bracelets over the course of years.  I've always wondered why their Love white gold bracelets with diamonds are whiter in color compared to the regular love white gold which seem more gray or steel-like.
> 
> Have you noticed this in the pics posted here in tPF as well?



I have one WG and two WG with diamonds and the plain one DEFINITELY looks grey. Will have to post a pic. I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me. lol


----------



## darkangel07760

Check out this strangeness:
I am currently on vacation with my SO visiting his family in Vero Beach, Florida.  I spotted a little jewelry shop with Cartier prominently displayed, so I was curious and went inside.  I was surprised to see Cartier Love bracelets for sale! I also saw some trinity rings, and of course I am used to seeing the watches and pens.  But Love bracelets? What was going on here?
I asked the jeweler about the Love bracelets, and he told he has been authorized by Cartier since the 70's to make Cartier jewelry!
I have NEVER heard of this before. I was looking at the bracelets... They looked exactly the same, but instead of "Cartier" being engraved I could tell it was stamped.
If anyone wants to call this jeweler and see if they can clarify this, by all means.  The name of the shop is Le Classique in Vero Beach, Florida.


----------



## lanasyogamama

That is VERY strange!  Are they charging retail for the LOVE bracelets?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Can you see the middle all WG is "gray"?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

darkangel07760 said:


> Check out this strangeness:
> I am currently on vacation with my SO visiting his family in Vero Beach, Florida.  I spotted a little jewelry shop with Cartier prominently displayed, so I was curious and went inside.  I was surprised to see Cartier Love bracelets for sale! I also saw some trinity rings, and of course I am used to seeing the watches and pens.  But Love bracelets? What was going on here?
> I asked the jeweler about the Love bracelets, and he told he has been authorized by Cartier since the 70's to make Cartier jewelry!
> I have NEVER heard of this before. I was looking at the bracelets... They looked exactly the same, but instead of "Cartier" being engraved I could tell it was stamped.
> If anyone wants to call this jeweler and see if they can clarify this, by all means.  The name of the shop is Le Classique in Vero Beach, Florida.



Interesting.  I could see it though, considering in the 70s they made the revson version and rights were given for that version.  Maybe this guy had rights too?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I have one WG and two WG with diamonds and the plain one DEFINITELY looks grey. Will have to post a pic. I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me. lol



It could be rumor but i heard they rhodium plate the diamond bracelets.


----------



## wawayu03

Is this website reliable? The price is so tempting. I'm so itchy. Thanks in advance.





missD said:


> In case anyone is looking for WG size 16!
> 
> http://www.beladora.com/Cartier-Size-16-White-Gold-Love-Bangle-in-18K/500620/


----------



## einseine

lilmountaingirl said:


> It could be rumor but i heard they rhodium plate the diamond bracelets.


 
It's not a rumour! The diamond WG bracelet has special coating which makes the bracelet less prone to scratches.


----------



## kohl_mascara

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Can you see the middle all WG is "gray"?



Yes, I tried the wg love on this past weekend (I had never tried it on before) and it looked decidedly gray.  The SA told me it was the lighting in the store that made it look gray, but I don't think that's the reason why. . .

Also, if you search through the threads, some owners have noted that the diamond Loves are indeed, dipped to give it a thicker, shinier coating.  I think Cartier should do that for all their bracelets, not just the diamond ones!!

The SA at the Vegas boutique also told me that prices will go up again because gold prices have been skyrocketing.  When I heard that, I almost had a heart attack! I hope he was just using that as a scare tactic to get me to buy sooner and is NOT truth!


----------



## Bagaday

wawayu03 said:


> Is this website reliable? The price is so tempting. I'm so itchy. Thanks in advance.



I have purchased from them before and found them to be very nice to work with and definitely selling authentic items.


----------



## darkangel07760

lilmountaingirl said:


> Interesting.  I could see it though, considering in the 70s they made the revson version and rights were given for that version.  Maybe this guy had rights too?



Hmmmm you have a gOod point. I wonder if it is something like that! Believe me, I was dumbfounded.


----------



## darkangel07760

lanasyogamama said:


> That is VERY strange!  Are they charging retail for the LOVE bracelets?



He charges less. Much less than Cartier charges!


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Can you see the middle all WG is "gray"?



Yes I can see the difference! Are those all your bracelets?


----------



## alana40

So sorry about this guys but can someone check can someone pls authenticate this LOVE Bracelet.. thank you

Titel: Cartier 18kt whitel gold love bracelet size 16
item number: 190563662308
Seeler: 137ltd
link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI....=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thank you againthis out and let me know if it's authentic Cartier love bracelet or not..


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ Listing has been removed.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

darkangel07760 said:


> He charges less. Much less than Cartier charges!



Did his other pieces seem authentic?  Curious.


----------



## darkangel07760

lilmountaingirl said:


> Did his other pieces seem authentic?  Curious.


It was an interesting shop. He carried non brand name jewelry; very opulent stuFf, high end. He carried Cartier watches, pens, and keychains, which I have seen before in other shops.  And he carried trinity and love stuff.  Very interesting.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

darkangel07760 said:


> Yes I can see the difference! Are those all your bracelets?



Yes, they are all 17 cm. The middle one being the oldest. It is not a diamond love and I think that is why it looks so grey. I am going to check into having it finished at Cartier.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

kohl_mascara said:


> Yes, I tried the wg love on this past weekend (I had never tried it on before) and it looked decidedly gray.  The SA told me it was the lighting in the store that made it look gray, but I don't think that's the reason why. . .
> 
> Also, if you search through the threads, some owners have noted that the diamond Loves are indeed, dipped to give it a thicker, shinier coating.  I think Cartier should do that for all their bracelets, not just the diamond ones!!
> 
> The SA at the Vegas boutique also told me that prices will go up again because gold prices have been skyrocketing.  When I heard that, I almost had a heart attack! I hope he was just using that as a scare tactic to get me to buy sooner and is NOT truth!



Another increase? Again? Yikes!!


----------



## birkin101

Not me....found this lovely picture of fb


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Yes, they are all 17 cm. The middle one being the oldest. It is not a diamond love and I think that is why it looks so grey. I am going to check into having it finished at Cartier.


I would be curious to know!
I kinda like how it is a slightly different shade from the other bracelets. I love how you stacked them all together! Beautiful.


----------



## kohl_mascara

birkin101 said:


> Not me....found this lovely picture of fb



OOooo love the all gold yachtmaster!!!  The diamond loves aren't bad either


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

darkangel07760 said:


> I would be curious to know!
> I kinda like how it is a slightly different shade from the other bracelets. I love how you stacked them all together! Beautiful.


Will report back when I get an answer.


----------



## eye candy

birkin101 said:


> Not me....found this lovely picture of fb



Wow, her rose gold love is really a rosy color!  It's the pinkest color I have ever seen - I almost thought it's fake.  Are all RG Loves this red/pink nowadays?  Even the RG ones without diamonds? 

What do the new Cartier Love bracelets look like?  I heard they are remodeled?  Are they the same size as before with different screws?   Does anyone know?  DH doesn't want me to step into the Cartier boutique.  He's bracing his credit card.  lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

That Rose does look odd... My friend has RG and I have YG and when you hold them next to each other you can hardly tell the difference.


----------



## Bethc

lanasyogamama said:


> That Rose does look odd... My friend has RG and I have YG and when you hold them next to each other you can hardly tell the difference.


 
I'm looking at my rg bracelet and it's no where near that pink and it's a year old, it hasn't faded.  I wonder what is the difference?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Bethc said:


> I'm looking at my rg bracelet and it's no where near that pink and it's a year old, it hasn't faded.  I wonder what is the difference?



Honestly, I think hers is fake.  Rich people can buy knockoffs just like anyone else.


----------



## Bagaday

It could be a knock-off or take a peak at the background behind her wrist, that is a rosy-red color-maybe it's throwing off the color of the RG.....


----------



## kohl_mascara

I'm with lana, I think it's fake.  I've tried on the rg with my yg love and like she said, the difference is barely noticeable.  The background might reflect off the bottom of the bracelet, but not the top where the camera is taking the picture, unless that red floor is on the wall facing her as well. . .


----------



## einseine

h'm.  It might be just my imagination, but they all look thicker and the edges (particulary YG's ) are not sharp.  I have no idea about the watch, but I first thought the diamond rings look like fake.  The real rich don't have a slight idea purchasing knock-off pieces.  No access to such things.


----------



## Monaliceke

Hi has anyone bought the new style love bracelets with the 'non-removable' screws?  any photos to share?  I'm considering one but not sure if i should go for yellow gold or white gold. Since someone mentioned that the white gold looks grey? Is it true?


----------



## purseinsanity

Here are my two, bought directly from Cartier.  I can barely tell the difference, even when they're next to each other!  The rose coloring is very, very subtle.  The rose is on the bottom, BTW.


----------



## purseinsanity

Do you ladies think I'm nuts?  I came to find out that my DH was planning on surprising me with the diamond Love (the one with 8 diamonds on it, I think?) and I kiboshed it.  I'm annoyed with their constant price increases, I'm perfectly happy with the two regular Loves I have now, and I think the extra cost they put on for such tiny diamonds is hard to justify.  But now I think I said it too soon because it is so beautiful!  Have I lost my mind?


----------



## pigleto972001

I think you're being practical...nothing wrong with that.  You could see it and decide if it's worth the cost. You are lucky to have a generous hubby!


----------



## chanel-girl

luxemadam said:


> Hi has anyone bought the new style love bracelets with the 'non-removable' screws?  any photos to share?  I'm considering one but not sure if i should go for yellow gold or white gold. Since someone mentioned that the white gold looks grey? Is it true?



There is a new style with non removal screws?? Anyone know how that works and when this new style came out?


----------



## darkangel07760

purseinsanity said:


> Do you ladies think I'm nuts?  I came to find out that my DH was planning on surprising me with the diamond Love (the one with 8 diamonds on it, I think?) and I kiboshed it.  I'm annoyed with their constant price increases, I'm perfectly happy with the two regular Loves I have now, and I think the extra cost they put on for such tiny diamonds is hard to justify.  But now I think I said it too soon because it is so beautiful!  Have I lost my mind?


 
No, you haven't lost your mind.  
The price increases are ridiculous.  The next one I get is going to be second hand, I can't afford another full priced one.


----------



## injenue

Hi all!!!!
does anyone know how much the love bracelet and ring in WG will cost in Australia? 
thanks so much!!


----------



## alana40

Hi, everyone i just join the LOVE BRACELET FAMILY... i bought size 17 in WG today.. yeah !!! ( from ebay of course ) with this engraving on #BH0207 serial number on it. Can someone tell me " What year is this bracelet release?? or made???


----------



## alana40

injenue said:


> Hi all!!!!
> does anyone know how much the love bracelet and ring in WG will cost in Australia?
> thanks so much!!


 

Yes, yes i know  i was at the sydney store 2wks ago to try out for the sizes and for LOVE BRACELET IN WG size 16 was $6700AUD but so sorry i did not ask about the ring prices. Hope that help


----------



## Lharding

alana40 said:


> Hi, everyone i just join the LOVE BRACELET FAMILY... i bought size 17 in WG today.. yeah !!! ( from ebay of course ) with this engraving on #BH0207 serial number on it. Can someone tell me " What year is this bracelet release?? or made???



alana40 - Enjoy your new Love! Wear it good health.


----------



## alana40

Lharding said:


> alana40 - Enjoy your new Love! Wear it good health.


 
thks so much, i hope size17 is not way too loose for me since size16 is a better fit but i would like to wear the bracelet a bit loose and because the size17 one i bought got a nice engraving of CARTIER and not a stamp one.


----------



## cartier_love

chanel-girl said:


> There is a new style with non removal screws?? Anyone know how that works and when this new style came out?


 
How would that work if you needed to have surgery?


----------



## AnnaKian

Hi all,

Anyone having experience wearing two Love BRACELETS (no cuffs) together, in different sizes?

Currently I'm wearing a size 17 which has a kind of snug fit. I have some movement, but only 1.2 inches from my wristbone.
According to Cartier this should be the perfect fit, but for my second one I would prefer one or two sizes bigger. I know they recommend same sizes, but then the bracelets tend to stick together and look like one thick wide bracelet, which I don't like.

My only concern would be that two different sizes will get stuck all the time and that I have to pull them away from eachother all the time.
I don't mind the clanking sound or that the bracelets will get more easily scratched.

What to do? Your opinions/advice will be much appreciated! TIA


----------



## pigleto972001

My cuff is bigger than my bracelet and would get tangled fairly easily. I think maybe if two bracelets were differently sized there could be some overlap, but prob not as severe as w the cuff.


----------



## vanity1028

hi all!! do you take your bracelet off when taking a bath?


----------



## Greentea

vanity1028 said:


> hi all!! do you take your bracelet off when taking a bath?



Nope, never. You should not remove it except for cleaning or such every 6 months to a year. If you take it off too often, it really weakens the screws.


----------



## Greentea

purseinsanity said:


> Here are my two, bought directly from Cartier.  I can barely tell the difference, even when they're next to each other!  The rose coloring is very, very subtle.  The rose is on the bottom, BTW.



Beauties! I see a subtle difference but they'll look amazing worn together!


----------



## alana40

Greentea said:


> Nope, never. You should not remove it except for cleaning or such every 6 months to a year. If you take it off too often, it really weakens the screws.


 
Um, u will have to take the bracelet to Cartier for the clean and polish then.. How much Cartier charge for the servic?


----------



## onegirlcreative

i'm curious, do you all frequently get your LOVE bangles (the one with the screws) polished? i've had mine for 3.5 years and only removed it once, and that was to get it polished. it was scratched up pretty bad. when i got it back, it looked brand new!

now i'm getting obsessed again and thinking i want to get it polished. it's nowhere near as bad as it was when i got it polished before, but i guess i'm just getting weird about it.

do you all prefer the natural patina of the scratches, etc. or prefer a nice polished shiny look? 

thanks!



vanity1028 said:


> hi all!! do you take your bracelet off when taking a bath?



imo, if you have the bangle with the screws, the whole point is not to take it off ever (except for a polish here and there). if you think having it on your wrist 24/7 will bug you, then i recommend the cuff.

otherwise, it kind of defeats the purpose of having the bangle if you want to frequently take it off. in fact, i don't even remove mine when i travel, and every single time, i have to get wanded. it's just something i always allow time for.


----------



## purseinsanity

pigleto972001 said:


> I think you're being practical...nothing wrong with that.  You could see it and decide if it's worth the cost. You are lucky to have a generous hubby!



  Yes, I'm very lucky!  I'm glad for the vote of confidence...thanks!  A some point enough's enough, right?


----------



## purseinsanity

darkangel07760 said:


> No, you haven't lost your mind.
> The price increases are ridiculous.  The next one I get is going to be second hand, I can't afford another full priced one.



Thank you hon!  I wouldn't mind getting second hand, but all the fakes scare me.  Wish I was a better authenticator!


----------



## purseinsanity

Greentea said:


> Beauties! I see a subtle difference but they'll look amazing worn together!



Thank you sweetie!  I think they do!


----------



## AnnaKian

pigleto972001 said:


> My cuff is bigger than my bracelet and would get tangled fairly easily. I think maybe if two bracelets were differently sized there could be some overlap, but prob not as severe as w the cuff.


 


Thank you for your response pigleto972001 !  

No other ladies wearing differently sized Love bracelets ??

Hmmmm....maybe I should get same sizes then, I wonder...


----------



## darkangel07760

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you hon!  I wouldn't mind getting second hand, but all the fakes scare me.  Wish I was a better authenticator!


 
I can help you with that, if you decide to buy online!


----------



## purseinsanity

darkangel07760 said:


> I can help you with that, if you decide to buy online!



Thanks!  That would be awesome.  I'd really appreciate that!


----------



## darkangel07760

purseinsanity said:


> Thanks!  That would be awesome.  I'd really appreciate that!


 
No prob!  I love saving money.  Stuff is getting waaaaay too pricey!


----------



## alana40

Hi,darkangel07760

I just bought myself this lovely LOVE BRACELET, can u pls help authenticate this  piece..as well if u don't mind. I would be greately appreciated. thks


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/120766339744?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks so much...


----------



## Camswife

Can someone attach the price thread I can't find it  or please post the usd prices for YG and WG. The website is impossible with my iPhone and iPad. Thank you sooo much


----------



## einseine

AnnaKian said:


> Thank you for your response pigleto972001 !
> 
> No other ladies wearing differently sized Love bracelets ??
> 
> Hmmmm....maybe I should get same sizes then, I wonder...


 
Hi, AnnaKian!

I am thinking of getting a different size.  Now I wear a size 17 WG on my left hand.  I want to add a YG one.  Basically I want to stack two on the same wrist, but I may want to wear the new one on my right hand.  My right hand is larger.  So, I want a 18 (or 19?) YG one, if they don't look bad when stacked.  I'll go to the Cartier boutique to see how they look, but wearing 24/7 and jsut traial for a short time would be different after all.


----------



## AnnaKian

einseine said:


> Hi, AnnaKian!
> 
> I am thinking of getting a different size.  Now I wear a size 17 WG on my left hand.  I want to add a YG one.  Basically I want to stack two on the same wrist, but I may want to wear the new one on my right hand.  My right hand is larger.  So, I want a 18 (or 19?) YG one, if they don't look bad when stacked.  I'll go to the Cartier boutique to see how they look, but wearing 24/7 and jsut traial for a short time would be different after all.


 

Thank you for response einseine!

What a coincidence, I'm dealing with exactly the same issue. I wear a size 17 (WG w four diamonds) on my left hand, together with my TT Cartier Tank Francaise watch.
Sometimes I wear it on my right hand, but that hand is larger, so the bracelet feels little less comfortable. Now I would love a second one, 18 or 19 to stack either left or right. (I'm still debating between RG or YG and with vs no diamonds) 
Why would you like to have the YG, may I ask?

I'm curious to know how your experience at the Cartier boutique will be. Trying them on surely is the best way to feel and see how the look!

Good luck!


----------



## einseine

AnnaKian said:


> Thank you for response einseine!
> 
> What a coincidence, I'm dealing with exactly the same issue. I wear a size 17 (WG w four diamonds) on my left hand, together with my TT Cartier Tank Francaise watch.
> Sometimes I wear it on my right hand, but that hand is larger, so the bracelet feels little less comfortable. Now I would love a second one, 18 or 19 to stack either left or right. (I'm still debating between RG or YG and with vs no diamonds)
> Why would you like to have the YG, may I ask?
> 
> I'm curious to know how your experience at the Cartier boutique will be. Trying them on surely is the best way to feel and see how the look!
> 
> Good luck!


 
Wow!  Exactly the same issue!  I wear a size 17 WG with four diamonds.  Why YG is that I prefer YG to RG.  RG contains copper, does it? (But,,,I have a PG Radonya...hehe)  Anyway, I'll go for YG.  In fact, I've suddenly started feeling that either a plain one or a full diamond one looks better than a half-diamond one.  But price wise,  my choice would be a half-diamond one, perhaps... I am not sure.

I will post my experience at the Cartier boutique!


----------



## chanel-girl

I'm wondering if/how all you ladies who wear their bracelets 24/7 and don't take them off at all, clean them esp. those with diamonds?


----------



## einseine

chanel-girl said:


> I'm wondering if/how all you ladies who wear their bracelets 24/7 and don't take them off at all, clean them esp. those with diamonds?


 
I don't think you need to clean them.  But, I clean the back side of the bracelet, especially the diamonds from both sides, when I take shower.  Does anyone do that????  Only me???


----------



## AnnaKian

einseine said:


> Wow!  Exactly the same issue!  I wear a size 17 WG with four diamonds.  Why YG is that I prefer YG to RG.  RG contains copper, does it? (But,,,I have a PG Radonya...hehe)  Anyway, I'll go for YG.  In fact, I've suddenly started feeling that either a plain one or a full diamond one looks better than a half-diamond one.  But price wise,  my choice would be a half-diamond one, perhaps... I am not sure.
> 
> I will post my experience at the Cartier boutique!


 

Thank you for sharing! 

If I get a second one it will be a choice between plain or 4 diamond one. Wow, are you even considering the full diamond? That one is gorgeous but waaayyy to pricy for me! It will look awesome though 
On the other hand I kinda like the screw motif..., just personal preference.

FYI: YG/RG plain 4530 euro     YG/RG 4 diamonds 7300 euro..... I just found out that our WG diamond one has increased nearly 1000 euro since last December!  So what will be the price of the full diamond now??!!


----------



## senzafine

hello ladies! 
I was thinking about purchasing a love wedding band as opposed to the actual ring. The reason is my finger is tiny (i wear about a 4.5) and I think the regular sized one would be too chunky. 

Is it weird to wear a wedding band and not actually be engaged/married? I haven't actually seen either oen in person and will do so tomorrow but is it also all that much smaller?


----------



## AnnaKian

chanel-girl said:


> I'm wondering if/how all you ladies who wear their bracelets 24/7 and don't take them off at all, clean them esp. those with diamonds?


 

Every two or three weeks I clean the bracelet with a soft toothbrush and some water and mild soap, it makes the diamonds shine like crazy again! 
No need to take the bracelet off, mine fits fairly snug but enough movement and room for proper cleaning (also at the back of the diamonds/bracelet)...

P.S. I have to ask my dh to fix the camera


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

einseine said:


> Hi, AnnaKian!
> 
> I am thinking of getting a different size.  Now I wear a size 17 WG on my left hand.  I want to add a YG one.  Basically I want to stack two on the same wrist, but I may want to wear the new one on my right hand.  My right hand is larger.  So, I want a 18 (or 19?) YG one, if they don't look bad when stacked.  I'll go to the Cartier boutique to see how they look, but wearing 24/7 and jsut traial for a short time would be different after all.


I returned a 19 to NM that was still at the old price. It was a 4 diamond, I believe in YG. Would have been a deal but it was too large as I could slip it on/off without opening it.


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> I don't think you need to clean them. But, I clean the back side of the bracelet, especially the diamonds from both sides, when I take shower. Does anyone do that???? Only me???


 I have a clarisonic face scrubber, and when i'm washing my face i the shower i'll use the clarisonic to clean my diamond studs lol. my love bracelet I just wear in the shower and it cleans itself?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Candice0985 said:


> I have a clarisonic face scrubber, and when i'm washing my face i the shower i'll use the clarisonic to clean my diamond studs lol. my love bracelet I just wear in the shower and it cleans itself?


I use one of those vibrating toothbrushes. lol They are like 3.00 in the store, We think alike..


----------



## Candice0985

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I use one of those vibrating toothbrushes. lol They are like 3.00 in the store, We think alike..


 bwaha it works so well! I dont know if I would use the clarisonic on my micropave stuff because it vibrates 300 times/ sec. and I dont think that would be good for the tiny little claws but its fine for my diamond studs and love bracelet LOL also the cleanser that came with the clarisonic is amazing its all oil free so it makes my diamonds sparkle like crazy


----------



## chanel-girl

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I use one of those vibrating toothbrushes. lol They are like 3.00 in the store, We think alike..



Haha that is a good idea!


----------



## jieminyu

I just bought a second hand WG love bangle from Luxury Exchange. One of the screw can only be tighten half way. So half of the screw was sticking out. Can someone suggest what to do?


----------



## einseine

AnnaKian said:


> Thank you for sharing!
> 
> If I get a second one it will be a choice between plain or 4 diamond one. Wow, are you even considering the full diamond? That one is gorgeous but waaayyy to pricy for me! It will look awesome though
> On the other hand I kinda like the screw motif..., just personal preference.
> 
> FYI: YG/RG plain 4530 euro     YG/RG 4 diamonds 7300 euro..... I just found out that our WG diamond one has increased nearly 1000 euro since last December!  So what will be the price of the full diamond now??!!


 
1000 euoro up.  It is too much given the recent gold price hike.  I have not yet checked the price of full diamond, but it must have increased more than 1000~1500.  I love the screw motif, too!  I feel, if I look for the beauty of simplicity, the choice might be full screw motif or full diamond.  I am a bit suspicious about how two half-diamond ones in different colours (and sizes?) look.


----------



## einseine

Wow!  A clarisonic face scrubber & a vibrating toothbrush!!!  It depends on a jewerly piece, but they should be useful for cleaning some items.

But, *Candice*, I basically feel the same.  The Love can be cleaned itself with our hands in the shower!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

jieminyu said:


> I just bought a second hand WG love bangle from Luxury Exchange. One of the screw can only be tighten half way. So half of the screw was sticking out. Can someone suggest what to do?



Hmmm. Do u have a previous bangle? If so, see if that screw fits. If not it's prob the bangle itself that needs fixing. If u can't return it u could see if Cartier could fix it. It might be somewhat costly, but less than the price of a new one!


----------



## darkangel07760

jieminyu said:


> I just bought a second hand WG love bangle from Luxury Exchange. One of the screw can only be tighten half way. So half of the screw was sticking out. Can someone suggest what to do?


 
Yes, definitely go to Cartier as soon as you can!  I bet they can fix it.


----------



## jieminyu

Thanks all for the opinion. I will take it to Cartier.


----------



## purseinsanity

darkangel07760 said:


> No prob!  I love saving money.  Stuff is getting waaaaay too pricey!


----------



## purseinsanity

senzafine said:


> hello ladies!
> I was thinking about purchasing a love wedding band as opposed to the actual ring. The reason is my finger is tiny (i wear about a 4.5) and I think the regular sized one would be too chunky.
> 
> Is it weird to wear a wedding band and not actually be engaged/married? I haven't actually seen either oen in person and will do so tomorrow but is it also all that much smaller?



I say wear what you like!  I probably wouldn't wear it on my wedding ring finger if I wasn't married though, but that's just me!


----------



## darkangel07760

purseinsanity said:


> I say wear what you like!  I probably wouldn't wear it on my wedding ring finger if I wasn't married though, but that's just me!


 
I know what you mean.  I bought a Cartier Trinity all white gold ring from Ann's Fabulous Finds a few months ago, and it fits my ring finger, and I like wearing it on the left, and it kinda looks like I am married, which I am not.  I would wear it on my right, but I wear my love bracelet on my right, and I dunno... I don't like the look of them on the same hand... Strange I know!


----------



## darkangel07760

Um scratch that.  I switched my ring!  LOL I am silly.


----------



## peppers90

purseinsanity said:


> Here are my two, bought directly from Cartier.  I can barely tell the difference, even when they're next to each other!  The rose coloring is very, very subtle.  The rose is on the bottom, BTW.



Congrats purse!!  I hope to get a YG too to wear with my RG.  They look great together .  Enjoy~~


----------



## einseine

AnnaKian said:


> Thank you for response einseine!
> 
> What a coincidence, I'm dealing with exactly the same issue. I wear a size 17 (WG w four diamonds) on my left hand, together with my TT Cartier Tank Francaise watch.
> Sometimes I wear it on my right hand, but that hand is larger, so the bracelet feels little less comfortable. Now I would love a second one, 18 or 19 to stack either left or right. (I'm still debating between RG or YG and with vs no diamonds)
> Why would you like to have the YG, may I ask?
> 
> I'm curious to know how your experience at the Cartier boutique will be. Trying them on surely is the best way to feel and see how the look!
> 
> Good luck!


 
I went to the Cartier store today.
I tried on size 18 Love Bracelet next to my size 17.  I had thought they would not ovelap because the outside circumference of size 17 is the same as the inside circumference of size 18.  But, they overlapped some and the size 17 could pass through the size 18.  They might "lock" together the kind of like trinity.  However, how they move would really depend on the shape of your arm.  Anyway differently sized two bracelets looked great.

Then I moved to VCA store and tried on the size M Bracelet Perlee Signature whose inside circumference is 17.5.  My size 17 Love and the Perlee signatre did not overlap, thanks to the Perlee border, perhaps.

I still cannot decide on my next bracelet...


----------



## Junkenpo

hmm... i was wondering how closely the sizing bracelet is to the actual bracelet size? 

 I was finally in honolulu this past weekend and asked to get sized.  I have quite a bit of movement with a 17 in the sizing bracelet and the 16 still isn't a really tight fit, which is nice because it doesn't feel like it'd clunk around.


----------



## alana40

Well, everyone i just received my WG Love bracelet today and iam loveing my new bling soooo much... I was fitted at Cartier for size 16 and SA suggested to me that size 16 was a perfect fit but i bought size 17 instead and now, i'm wearing the bracelet and i am very happy that i got size 17 instead of size 16.. because it's so nice and shinny. i don't want the bracelet to get mark and scratches. I put this thick rubber arm band on top of it when i am doing things around the house to protect the bracelet. The arm band is made from a very thick rubber and around 1cm wide, since i'm not suppose to take off the bracelet. I need extra protection......What do u guys uesd to protect ur LOVE BRACELET from getting scratches ???


----------



## Thedrese

hello everyone..i am thinking of getting a love bracelet..how much does it costs currently?  I will be in Heathrow tomorrow and I hope I could buy it there.  Thanks a million!


----------



## AnnaKian

einseine said:


> I went to the Cartier store today.
> I tried on size 18 Love Bracelet next to my size 17.  I had thought they would not ovelap because the outside circumference of size 17 is the same as the inside circumference of size 18.  But, they overlapped some and the size 17 could pass through the size 18.  They might "lock" together the kind of like trinity.  However, how they move would really depend on the shape of your arm.  Anyway differently sized two bracelets looked great.
> 
> Then I moved to VCA store and tried on the size M Bracelet Perlee Signature whose inside circumference is 17.5.  My size 17 Love and the Perlee signatre did not overlap, thanks to the Perlee border, perhaps.
> 
> I still cannot decide on my next bracelet...


 
Thanks for posting einseine! 

Have you found out which one looked better with your WG love, yg plain or full diamond? 
Wow, VCA perlee signature is beautiful as well, are you considering wearing it 24/7 together with your Love? And would it be rosegold for you, because I think the Signature does not come in YG? Would you mind telling me price?

Sorry for all these questions, but your ideas on a next bracelet are very good ones and make me re-think over and over again what to get to match mine...I LOVE it...!


----------



## AnnaKian

Thedrese said:


> hello everyone..i am thinking of getting a love bracelet..how much does it costs currently?  I will be in Heathrow tomorrow and I hope I could buy it there.  Thanks a million!


 
I just know the price in Euro (4530, that's including tax)

Good luck tomorrow and let us if you bought one!


----------



## Candice0985

alana40 said:


> Well, everyone i just received my WG Love bracelet today and iam loveing my new bling soooo much... I was fitted at Cartier for size 16 and SA suggested to me that size 16 was a perfect fit but i bought size 17 instead and now, i'm wearing the bracelet and i am very happy that i got size 17 instead of size 16.. because it's so nice and shinny. i don't want the bracelet to get mark and scratches. I put this thick rubber arm band on top of it when i am doing things around the house to protect the bracelet. The arm band is made from a very thick rubber and around 1cm wide, since i'm not suppose to take off the bracelet. I need extra protection......What do u guys uesd to protect ur LOVE BRACELET from getting scratches ???


 nothing! I go Au Natural and let mine get scratched


----------



## kbella86

alana40 said:


> Well, everyone i just received my WG Love bracelet today and iam loveing my new bling soooo much... I was fitted at Cartier for size 16 and SA suggested to me that size 16 was a perfect fit but i bought size 17 instead and now, i'm wearing the bracelet and i am very happy that i got size 17 instead of size 16.. because it's so nice and shinny. i don't want the bracelet to get mark and scratches. I put this thick rubber arm band on top of it when i am doing things around the house to protect the bracelet. The arm band is made from a very thick rubber and around 1cm wide, since i'm not suppose to take off the bracelet. I need extra protection......What do u guys uesd to protect ur LOVE BRACELET from getting scratches ???



If you get a sweatband that's used for playing tennis or basketball those work really well. I used to wear one over my love but got annoyed with it..


----------



## einseine

AnnaKian said:


> Thanks for posting einseine!
> 
> Have you found out which one looked better with your WG love, yg plain or full diamond?
> Wow, VCA perlee signature is beautiful as well, are you considering wearing it 24/7 together with your Love? And would it be rosegold for you, because I think the Signature does not come in YG? Would you mind telling me price?
> 
> Sorry for all these questions, but your ideas on a next bracelet are very good ones and make me re-think over and over again what to get to match mine...I LOVE it...!


 
Hi, AnnaKian!
I just tried on size 18, which was plain WG...  I will try on both of them when I actually purchase!  The VCA SA said the Bracelet Perlee Signature can be worn 24/7, but not recommended.  After all, it is not as solid as Cartier Love.  If I buy the Signatre, I will buy WG one.  I did not see the price, but the Signature in WG is almost the same price range with the plain WG Love.

I love the Bracelet Perlee Satin-finish a lot!  I have not decided my second one yet, but my third one will be the Satin-finish!


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> nothing! I go Au Natural and let mine get scratched


 
Me, too!  I don't want to see DEEP scratches, but basically I don't mind to see mine get scratched.


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Me, too!  I don't want to see DEEP scratches, but basically I don't mind to see mine get scratched.


I just figured that with something you wear 24/7 you can't freak over scratches it's inevitable that it will eventually scratch, and why stress over something not worth it!?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Candice0985 said:


> I just figured that with something you wear 24/7 you can't freak over scratches it's inevitable that it will eventually scratch, and why stress over something not worth it!?



Amen Sister!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

/\ so true. It adds character, patina, and memories....


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> /\ so true. It adds character, patina, and memories....


 
I totally agree.  I just love how durable my bracelet is.  Totally worth the money.


----------



## purseinsanity

peppers90 said:


> Congrats purse!!  I hope to get a YG too to wear with my RG.  They look great together .  Enjoy~~



Thank you!


----------



## surfergirljen

darkangel07760 said:


> I totally agree.  I just love how durable my bracelet is.  Totally worth the money.





ALLinTHEbag said:


> /\ so true. It adds character, patina, and memories....





Candice0985 said:


> I just figured that with something you wear 24/7 you can't freak over scratches it's inevitable that it will eventually scratch, and why stress over something not worth it!?





einseine said:


> Me, too!  I don't want to see DEEP scratches, but basically I don't mind to see mine get scratched.



Good timing that I opened this thread b/c the scratches are really starting to get under my skin!   But I know that's part of it and knew it would happen... just not sure I'm going to be a "patina" girl - I have a feeling I'll be bringing it in yearly for a new polish! The hairline ones don't bug me but I have a few scuffy ones and they just dull it!


----------



## Lharding

surfergirljen said:


> Good timing that I opened this thread b/c the scratches are really starting to get under my skin!   But I know that's part of it and knew it would happen... just not sure I'm going to be a "patina" girl - I have a feeling I'll be bringing it in yearly for a new polish! The hairline ones don't bug me but I have a few scuffy ones and they just dull it!



  I'm with you!  DH asks why I have my wrist band on when I'm working in the kitchen or in the yard.


----------



## einseine

surfergirljen said:


> Good timing that I opened this thread b/c the scratches are really starting to get under my skin!   But I know that's part of it and knew it would happen... just not sure I'm going to be a "patina" girl - I have a feeling I'll be bringing it in yearly for a new polish! The hairline ones don't bug me but I have a few scuffy ones and they just dull it!


 
Hi surfergirlgen!
I am sure you will learn to love to be a "patina" girl! lol I've heard that if you take it off often for a new polish, it might weaken the screws...  Well, just polish the scuffy ones with a metal polish clothes.  They will look better!!!

I don't think I've seen your Love.... Have you post it??? ???


----------



## alana40

I got my first Love Bracelet just 2 days !! it is a pre loved but the bracelet is in MINT condition and just been inspect and polish by Cartier. Therefore it is a very new bling for me. I am very excited of wearing the bracelet all the time but i know myself that i'm not a very careful person. So this is how i wear my LOVE bracelet around the house and at work... Pls don't laugh...










as u can see in the photos, i can easily remove the rubber band on top of my Love Bracelet to show it off my new bling when i want to..


----------



## mabli

has anyone had a good experience w/ getting a discount from cartier? i've called a few stores looking for the love bracelet i want and it seems as the love collection is not discounted (as i'm told by the SA)...any info is appreciated, thank you!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I got a discount in the Caribbean, but I've never heard of a discount in the US.


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> Good timing that I opened this thread b/c the scratches are really starting to get under my skin!   But I know that's part of it and knew it would happen... just not sure I'm going to be a "patina" girl - I have a feeling I'll be bringing it in yearly for a new polish! The hairline ones don't bug me but I have a few scuffy ones and they just dull it!


 
I am concerned that if you go every year to get all the scratches out, that the bracelet will lose alot of gold... 
I would look into the whys and wherefores of getting your bracelet polished!


----------



## darkangel07760

alana40 said:


> I got my first Love Bracelet just 2 days !! it is a pre loved but the bracelet is in MINT condition and just been inspect and polish by Cartier. Therefore it is a very new bling for me. I am very excited of wearing the bracelet all the time but i know myself that i'm not a very careful person. So this is how i wear my LOVE bracelet around the house and at work... Pls don't laugh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as u can see in the photos, i can easily remove the rubber band on top of my Love Bracelet to show it off my new bling when i want to..


 
Congratulations on your new acquisition!  I think it is beautiful!  I have one in white gold as well.  Great idea for protecting your bracelet.


----------



## darkangel07760

So I  am trying to deal with my bracelet being on my left wrist.  My SO and I exchanged these bracelets as commitment gifts, and I expected to wear it on my left, as if it were an engagement ring.
I am left handed, so my left wrist is a tiny bit bigger than my right, and so I decided to switch it to my right.  I have been wearing it on my right since April when we exchanged bracelets, but I just had my SO switch it back to my left (and I also gave it a good cleaning while it was off of my wrist).  It is a little more snug, but I can deal with it.  At least, I hope so.... I am going to give it a month.  I like the look of it better on my left, I really do.


----------



## dialv

Mine is on my left wrist and I am also left handed. I seem to need to wear watches on my right. I was worried about the extra clanking from writting but I kind of like looking at it while I write.


----------



## radio_shrink

Do any of you guys wish you had purchased your bracelet in a smaller/bigger size? I was sized for a 17 (wrist size is 15.5cm), but went with the 18, now I a kinda wishing I went for the 17! The bracelet rides like 3 inches up my arm.
I am just kinda bothered by the empty space, when the bracelet sits on my wrist.


----------



## lanasyogamama

darkangel07760 said:


> So I  am trying to deal with my bracelet being on my left wrist.  My SO and I exchanged these bracelets as commitment gifts, and I expected to wear it on my left, as if it were an engagement ring.
> I am left handed, so my left wrist is a tiny bit bigger than my right, and so I decided to switch it to my right.  I have been wearing it on my right since April when we exchanged bracelets, but I just had my SO switch it back to my left (and I also gave it a good cleaning while it was off of my wrist).  It is a little more snug, but I can deal with it.  At least, I hope so.... I am going to give it a month.  I like the look of it better on my left, I really do.



Give it some time.  I switched from my left to my right when I got my watch, and I was really worried I wouldn't get used to it.  I felt like that wrist was a little bigger, and it was hitting a vein, etc., but now it feels perfectly fine again.  It actually took longer than a month to get used to, I would say like 3 months.


----------



## mabli

lanasyogamama- i agree that the bracelets may only be discounted outside of the US...although the NY Madison store offered free engraving lol...i can't wait to go take a look at them this weekend!!


----------



## darkangel07760

lanasyogamama said:


> Give it some time.  I switched from my left to my right when I got my watch, and I was really worried I wouldn't get used to it.  I felt like that wrist was a little bigger, and it was hitting a vein, etc., but now it feels perfectly fine again.  It actually took longer than a month to get used to, I would say like 3 months.


 
Thanks for your feedback!  I am glad to hear that you were able to adjust to it.  I agree with you, it will probably take more than a month to get used to it.


----------



## darkangel07760

dialv said:


> Mine is on my left wrist and I am also left handed. I seem to need to wear watches on my right. I was worried about the extra clanking from writting but I kind of like looking at it while I write.


 
Yes, I am left handed too!  But sofar, ithasn't been a bother at all.



radio_shrink said:


> Do any of you guys wish you had purchased your bracelet in a smaller/bigger size? I was sized for a 17 (wrist size is 15.5cm), but went with the 18, now I a kinda wishing I went for the 17! The bracelet rides like 3 inches up my arm.
> I am just kinda bothered by the empty space, when the bracelet sits on my wrist.


 
I had wished that I had properly measured my left wrist, since an 18 would have been a bit larger, but so far it seems the 17 is going to work out on my left wrist...  Just a little more snug than it was on my right..  Actually, my avatar image shows it on my left... I had my SO switch it over soon after that.  
So, its not the end of the world for me... By the time I had figured it was a tad snug for my left, it was too late to return it so, I live with it!


----------



## wingki

does anyone know how much the love braclet cost in Canada?


----------



## Candice0985

wingki said:


> does anyone know how much the love braclet cost in Canada?


which one?


----------



## Camswife

Can someone please post the USD prices for WG and YG? Tia!


----------



## radio_shrink

Camswife said:


> Can someone please post the USD prices for WG and YG? Tia!



It's on the Cartier website........
Plain YG = USD $5575
Plain WG = USD $5975


----------



## Camswife

radio_shrink said:


> It's on the Cartier website........
> Plain YG = USD $5575
> Plain WG = USD $5975



Thank you.....sorry website is impossible with my iPhone and iPad....


----------



## einseine

Do you like this Love Bracelet from 2011 New Collection?  The price is probably plus $5~6,000 to the full-diamond one...







The ring is around $3,000(?)


----------



## einseine

I'm not a big fan of these, but yes, cute!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Camswife said:


> Thank you.....sorry website is impossible with my iPhone and iPad....



The website is generally pretty impossible!


----------



## lanasyogamama

einseine said:


> Do you like this Love Bracelet from 2011 New Collection?  The price is probably plus $5~6,000 to the full-diamond one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ring is around $3,000(?)



I like it, it's kind of like a take on trinity.  I think someone should buy it so we can see a modeling pic!!


----------



## einseine

lanasyogamama said:


> I like it, it's kind of like a take on trinity.  I think someone should buy it so we can see a modeling pic!!


 
Hi lanasyogamama!  Yeah!  I like it, too!  But, what do you think of wearing it 24/7?  Some one should buy it and report!!!


----------



## chanel-girl

einseine said:


> Do you like this Love Bracelet from 2011 New Collection?  The price is probably plus $5~6,000 to the full-diamond one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ring is around $3,000(?)



Hmm it's very interesting, I would love to see it on someone!


----------



## lanasyogamama

einseine said:


> Hi lanasyogamama!  Yeah!  I like it, too!  But, what do you think of wearing it 24/7?  Some one should buy it and report!!!




I'm sure I could suffer through it 24x7...


----------



## Candice0985

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm sure I could suffer through it 24x7...


agreed!


----------



## AnnaKian

Very pretty, but I like the original better.
Woud not mind wearing this model 24/7 though LOL


----------



## jieminyu

I saw it in the store. It looks better in the show case. But when I try them, it didn't look good. I like the original more. The price is 19000.


----------



## purseinsanity

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm sure I could suffer through it 24x7...


----------



## purseinsanity

lanasyogamama said:


> The website is generally pretty impossible!



No kidding!  A little too fancy and totally user un-friendly!


----------



## vcluxe

can someone kindly let me know if this is real??? year issued is 2004 I believe which othe rbracelets around 2004 looked very similar, the engraving that is.

here is the URL:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...472861&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#MRLOCATE


----------



## radio_shrink

Does anyone know if they actually make any of the Love bracelets in France? I have seen some with Swiss and Italian hallmarks, but never French! I wonder also, if they make any in the US.


----------



## darkangel07760

Soooooo this 17 white gold bracelet is kinda bothering me.  I had originally gotten it for my left wrist, but it ended up being a tad too snug so I switched it to my right wrist.  Just recently we celebrated our 6 year anni, and I realized how much I really wanted it on the left, like an engagement ring.
I noticed on Ebay that a seller that I have bought authentic Cartier from before has a white gold size 19 up for sale.  I just sent them a message, asking if they would be willing to do a swap.  I have never asked this before, so we will see what happens.
However.  Before I totally agree to this (if they even agree, they might shoot me down), does anyone here wear a loose Cartier?  I am a 6 1/2 inch wrist.  If anyone with a similar size wrist happens to wear a 19, I would love to see a pic of it.  
Thanks!


----------



## radio_shrink

darkangel07760 said:


> Soooooo this 17 white gold bracelet is kinda bothering me.  I had originally gotten it for my left wrist, but it ended up being a tad too snug so I switched it to my right wrist.  Just recently we celebrated our 6 year anni, and I realized how much I really wanted it on the left, like an engagement ring.
> I noticed on Ebay that a seller that I have bought authentic Cartier from before has a white gold size 19 up for sale.  I just sent them a message, asking if they would be willing to do a swap.  I have never asked this before, so we will see what happens.
> However.  Before I totally agree to this (if they even agree, they might shoot me down), does anyone here wear a loose Cartier?  I am a 6 1/2 inch wrist.  If anyone with a similar size wrist happens to wear a 19, I would love to see a pic of it.
> Thanks!





A size 19 might be too loose! Have you tried a 19 on before? Sizing up one size makes a HUGE difference, in my experience. I would definitely try it on before buying! My wrist measure around 6.25, and I went with a size 18. The bracelet goes up about 1/3 of my arm...so it is a little loose. Size 17 was a bit more snug for me...but looking back I wish I went with the 17!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Darkangel, I'm so sorry that it's still bothering you.  Mine has gotten so much better, I honestly think I must have had some kind of swelling thing happening.  I know how it feels when it isn't comfortable though, it's like a handcuff!


----------



## mabli

I'm in need of some expertise in sizing  I've been lusting over a love bracelet for awhile and finally decided to pull the trigger!! I visited Cartier last week and tried on a 16 and a 17. The 16 sat right above a bit on my wrist bone and felt  a bit snug (as it being a oval shape bracelet), which could not be maneuvered up or down my arm. However, the 17 felt pretty comfortable going up my arm but when it came down my arm pass the wrist bone, it felt a bit loose hanging pass that point. I came home, measured my wrist and it was a 14.5 cm right above my wrist bone. I would have no problem getting the 17 but in being 6.5 months pregnant, I am wondering if I am retaining water weight and what would happen to my wrist after giving birth  I would appreciate all the advice on sizing  TIA!!


----------



## Greentea

mabli said:


> I'm in need of some expertise in sizing  I've been lusting over a love bracelet for awhile and finally decided to pull the trigger!! I visited Cartier last week and tried on a 16 and a 17. The 16 sat right above a bit on my wrist bone and felt  a bit snug (as it being a oval shape bracelet), which could not be maneuvered up or down my arm. However, the 17 felt pretty comfortable going up my arm but when it came down my arm pass the wrist bone, it felt a bit loose hanging pass that point. I came home, measured my wrist and it was a 14.5 cm right above my wrist bone. I would have no problem getting the 17 but in being 6.5 months pregnant, I am wondering if I am retaining water weight and what would happen to my wrist after giving birth  I would appreciate all the advice on sizing  TIA!!



This is tough!

I'd still get the 17. My wrist is about the slightly smaller than yours and I'm not pregnant. The 17 is perfect. It's really better SLIGHTLY looser. If it's too tight, it will really bug you when you're sleeping if it moves into a weird area on your arm.


----------



## purseinsanity

This looks a little too Love-ish, don't you think?

http://www.louisvuitton.com/us/flash/index.jsp?direct1=home_entry_us


----------



## purseinsanity

Hmmmm...the link doesn't seem to work.  Anyway, it's the LV Empreinte Ring in WG and diamonds.


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> Soooooo this 17 white gold bracelet is kinda bothering me.  I had originally gotten it for my left wrist, but it ended up being a tad too snug so I switched it to my right wrist.  Just recently we celebrated our 6 year anni, and I realized how much I really wanted it on the left, like an engagement ring.
> I noticed on Ebay that a seller that I have bought authentic Cartier from before has a white gold size 19 up for sale.  I just sent them a message, asking if they would be willing to do a swap.  I have never asked this before, so we will see what happens.
> However.  Before I totally agree to this (if they even agree, they might shoot me down), does anyone here wear a loose Cartier?  I am a 6 1/2 inch wrist.  If anyone with a similar size wrist happens to wear a 19, I would love to see a pic of it.
> Thanks!


my wrist is a 6 3/4 or just under and I wear a 20, I don't know if the pictures show it but I can get two fingers between the bracelet and my wrist and turn the bracelet around easily. it also slides about 2 inches above my wrist bone.


----------



## Samia

purseinsanity said:


> This looks a little too Love-ish, don't you think?
> 
> http://www.louisvuitton.com/us/flash/index.jsp?direct1=home_entry_us



I agree


----------



## purseinsanity

Samia said:


> I agree



That does too...but the ring even more so.  I can't figure out how to post the picture!!!


----------



## Samia

purseinsanity said:


> That does too...but the ring even more so.  I can't figure out how to post the picture!!!



here you go


----------



## peppers90

Could anyone please provide the price of the YG love (no diamonds)?  And are
there any price increases coming up?  I can't seem to find the price on their website.


----------



## purseinsanity

Samia said:


> here you go



Thanks but LOL, that's not it either!  It's called the "LV *Empreinte Ring* in WG and diamonds"


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> my wrist is a 6 3/4 or just under and I wear a 20, I don't know if the pictures show it but I can get two fingers between the bracelet and my wrist and turn the bracelet around easily. it also slides about 2 inches above my wrist bone.
> View attachment 1483119
> 
> 
> View attachment 1483120


 
That looks like it wouldn't be too loose! Does the bracelet slide off?


----------



## darkangel07760

radio_shrink said:


> A size 19 might be too loose! Have you tried a 19 on before? Sizing up one size makes a HUGE difference, in my experience. I would definitely try it on before buying! My wrist measure around 6.25, and I went with a size 18. The bracelet goes up about 1/3 of my arm...so it is a little loose. Size 17 was a bit more snug for me...but looking back I wish I went with the 17!


 
I totally know what you mean.  This 17 is VERY close on my wrist, almost like it was built for me.  I might stick with it, but it "catches", or "drags" on my skin a bit because it is so close fitting on my wrist.  
If I do end up keeping it, it will have to go back onto my right wrist.  I am going into San Francisco on the 24th, and I am going into Cartier to try on the 18 and the 19.


----------



## darkangel07760

lanasyogamama said:


> Darkangel, I'm so sorry that it's still bothering you.  Mine has gotten so much better, I honestly think I must have had some kind of swelling thing happening.  I know how it feels when it isn't comfortable though, it's like a handcuff!


 
Exactly!!!  I love the concept that it can't come off unless someone takes it off for me, but I need some more movement.  
The reason why I am looking at a 19 is because I have bought Cartier from this woman before, so I know that she is to be trusted, and I much rather have an authentic 19 rather than a fake 18!


----------



## Lharding

peppers90 said:


> Could anyone please provide the price of the YG love (no diamonds)?  And are
> there any price increases coming up?  I can't seem to find the price on their website.



peppers - From radio_shrink on 1 Sept, page 126, post #1885:

_It's on the Cartier website........
     Plain YG = USD $5575
     Plain WG = USD $5975_


----------



## darkangel07760

how much is Cartier charging these days to polish all the scratches out?  how long does it take?  or can I just go to my jeweler and save some money?  I live almost two hours away from my nearest Cartier, so it would be easier for me to just get it polished locally, but is that a bad idea?


----------



## peppers90

Lharding said:


> peppers - From radio_shrink on 1 Sept, page 126, post #1885:
> 
> _It's on the Cartier website........
> Plain YG = USD $5575
> Plain WG = USD $5975_



Thanks *Lharding*!


----------



## Samia

purseinsanity said:


> Thanks but LOL, that's not it either!  It's called the "LV *Empreinte Ring* in WG and diamonds"



Hmm.. I don't see that one on the LV website!


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> That looks like it wouldn't be too loose! Does the bracelet slide off?


nope I cant get it over my hand, but it comes down right to the top my my hand. it's perfect for me never too tight or too loose I was sized for a 18 and bought a 20 instead.


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> nope I cant get it over my hand, but it comes down right to the top my my hand. it's perfect for me never too tight or too loose I was sized for a 18 and bought a 20 instead.


 
Sounds like the 19 is going to work for me!
So she agreed to do a swap! omg I am so excited.  I just emailed her pics of my bracelet... I hope she still agrees after she has examined the pics!!!


----------



## radio_shrink

darkangel07760 said:


> Sounds like the 19 is going to work for me!
> So she agreed to do a swap! omg I am so excited.  I just emailed her pics of my bracelet... I hope she still agrees after she has examined the pics!!!



I am excited for you! I hope she agrees after seeing the pics and that you love your size 19!!!! PLEASE POST MODELING PICS when you get it!!!!!!


----------



## freshie2096

bb10lue said:


> I have both the yg and rg for approx. 2 years now and been wearing both 24/7, only took them off once to clean and tighten the screws. They have many scratches and i prefer this look over brand new, as they are more ME now. My WG will be here in October, a promised bday gift from DF.
> 
> P.S i haven't noticed any colour change on my RG bracelet.



Since you have both YG and RG bracelet, can you please post some more pics as wear them together?? As i am wanting RG one, but not so sure they are nice to wear together, thx!!!


----------



## freshie2096

Here is my very first YG Love bracelet with diamonds.


----------



## mabli

Greentea said:


> This is tough!
> 
> I'd still get the 17. My wrist is about the slightly smaller than yours and I'm not pregnant. The 17 is perfect. It's really better SLIGHTLY looser. If it's too tight, it will really bug you when you're sleeping if it moves into a weird area on your arm.



thanks for the advise greentea!! i got to try on both sizes yesterday and unlike last week, the 16 actually did fit better. the 16 didn't slid up my wrist as much as the 17 (i did like the feel of the bracelet a bit higher on my arm)  but the bracelet rotated around my wrist/ arm as it came down. it looked odd falling down side ways leaving a small gap in between bc of the oval shape of the bracelet.

how many of you ladies with looser bracelet have this happen? just wondering how comfortable it would be for the bracelet to make a 360 turn around your wrist/arm.


----------



## Greentea

mabli said:


> thanks for the advise greentea!! i got to try on both sizes yesterday and unlike last week, the 16 actually did fit better. the 16 didn't slid up my wrist as much as the 17 (i did like the feel of the bracelet a bit higher on my arm)  but the bracelet rotated around my wrist/ arm as it came down. it looked odd falling down side ways leaving a small gap in between bc of the oval shape of the bracelet.
> 
> how many of you ladies with looser bracelet have this happen? just wondering how comfortable it would be for the bracelet to make a 360 turn around your wrist/arm.



In that case, get the 16. The bracelet should be able to turn 360 , but it should be a tight turn on your wrist - not necessarily comfortable.


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> Sounds like the 19 is going to work for me!
> So she agreed to do a swap! omg I am so excited.  I just emailed her pics of my bracelet... I hope she still agrees after she has examined the pics!!!


that's great! you'll be much more comfortable in a looser bracelet


----------



## chanel-girl

freshie2096 said:


> Here is my very first YG Love bracelet with diamonds.



Congrats Freshie! I am considering getting the same yellow gold Love with diamonds, could you please post some modeling pics for us to drool over??


----------



## lanasyogamama

Greentea said:


> In that case, get the 16. The bracelet should be able to turn 360 , but it should be a tight turn on your wrist - not necessarily comfortable.



That's exactly how mine fits.  It turns, but I have to push it.


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> that's great! you'll be much more comfortable in a looser bracelet


 
Thank you!
I feel like I have really lucked out here.  Normally, I would never do a swap with someone on Ebay, but I have bought from her before, so i know it is going to be ok.
I need to go get my bracelet shined up!  Too bad it is Sunday... Nothing is opne right now, I don't think...


----------



## darkangel07760

radio_shrink said:


> I am excited for you! I hope she agrees after seeing the pics and that you love your size 19!!!! PLEASE POST MODELING PICS when you get it!!!!!!


 
She is going to send it this following week.  I guess I should send mine out the same day, to be fair!
As soon as I get it , I will definitely show you!
My SO thinks it is going to be too big, but I really don't think so.  It is exactly one inch bigger, which should be fine.  I just don't want to be able to slip it off!


----------



## darkangel07760

freshie2096 said:


> Here is my very first YG Love bracelet with diamonds.


 
Love it!  Some modeling pics would be great!!!


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> Thank you!
> I feel like I have really lucked out here.  Normally, I would never do a swap with someone on Ebay, but I have bought from her before, so i know it is going to be ok.
> I need to go get my bracelet shined up!  Too bad it is Sunday... Nothing is opne right now, I don't think...


I know what you mean I am considering seeing if I can do a swap with someone local, I've been thinking about the YG love lately. I think it would 'pop' a bit more with my current jewellery wardrobe, I cannot buy another love its out of the question for me right now! I love my WG but I dont know I've just been thinking of the YG lately


----------



## alana40

mabli said:


> I'm in need of some expertise in sizing  I've been lusting over a love bracelet for awhile and finally decided to pull the trigger!! I visited Cartier last week and tried on a 16 and a 17. The 16 sat right above a bit on my wrist bone and felt a bit snug (as it being a oval shape bracelet), which could not be maneuvered up or down my arm. However, the 17 felt pretty comfortable going up my arm but when it came down my arm pass the wrist bone, it felt a bit loose hanging pass that point. I came home, measured my wrist and it was a 14.5 cm right above my wrist bone. I would have no problem getting the 17 but in being 6.5 months pregnant, I am wondering if I am retaining water weight and what would happen to my wrist after giving birth  I would appreciate all the advice on sizing  TIA!!


 
Hi, i was fitted at Cartier for size 16 and the went for size 17 instead, no regret... to me it is a better fit. The bracelet able to move freely and definietly not too looooose at all.. hope that help


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> I know what you mean I am considering seeing if I can do a swap with someone local, I've been thinking about the YG love lately. I think it would 'pop' a bit more with my current jewellery wardrobe, I cannot buy another love its out of the question for me right now! I love my WG but I dont know I've just been thinking of the YG lately


 
I agree with you, yellow gold definitely pops more, but I really like the wg alot more.


----------



## darkangel07760

oh i asked this before, but I really need an answer, if someone could help me out:
how much does Cartier charge for a polish?  i don't want to do the intensive polish, which gets ALL the scratches out, because I don't want to lose the gold, but is there a slightly less intense one they can do?  And about how long does it take to do?  I will only be in SF for the 24th and 25th; would that be enough time?


----------



## kimber418

darkangel, I would love to know this too!  I am going to SF from Oct 2-5 and was thinking
it would be a great time to have mine done as we do not have a Cartier.   Would love to know the charge, timeframe, etc.   I may call tomorrow if nobody answers here!


----------



## darkangel07760

I will be at work all day, so please post if you find out! By the way, if you call the SF shop, if Rand is available, ask to speak with him. He is my fave SA there.


----------



## kimber418

I will let you know!


----------



## freshie2096

darkangel07760 said:


> Love it!  Some modeling pics would be great!!!



I've been taken more pics of my new love bracelet, but due to upload sizes restriction, after reduced my pics are out of focus, gee.....


----------



## freshie2096

chanel-girl said:


> Congrats Freshie! I am considering getting the same yellow gold Love with diamonds, could you please post some modeling pics for us to drool over??



Thanks gal, more pics are coming....
Please show me yours when you've got it


----------



## freshie2096

darkangel07760 said:


> Love it!  Some modeling pics would be great!!!


Few more pics


----------



## freshie2096

chanel-girl said:


> Congrats Freshie! I am considering getting the same yellow gold Love with diamonds, could you please post some modeling pics for us to drool over??


----------



## alana40

classic piece, definitely... just bought one myself in WG and will pass to my DD when it's the right time.. ( never.... LOL )


----------



## freshie2096

lanasyogamama said:


> That's exactly how mine fits.  It turns, but I have to push it.



Hi, i really like the looks it sit on your wrist, my YG bracelet is in size 17, a bit loose on my wrist, not sure should go for one size down. Thx wondering


----------



## freshie2096

darkangel07760 said:


> oh i asked this before, but I really need an answer, if someone could help me out:
> how much does Cartier charge for a polish?  i don't want to do the intensive polish, which gets ALL the scratches out, because I don't want to lose the gold, but is there a slightly less intense one they can do?  And about how long does it take to do?  I will only be in SF for the 24th and 25th; would that be enough time?



I'm based in sydney and i asked SA at the time of my purchasing in relation to the polishing matters. Here is what she said to me:  The charge is based on how bad is your bracelet looks; plain one takes 2-3 weeks but diamonds' does  takes a lot longer as they have to send it to France. Now comes down to the charges, it's starts from AUD$100 onwards or max, all depends.....
I guess, every countries may varies for such matters....


----------



## freshie2096

paruparo said:


> My first one was from 2008 but I sold it early 2011 coz I wanted a bigger size. Cartier RG is more subtle than a lot of other brands RG (like Bvlgari is super pink IMO). Unfortunately I don't have a pic of that piece but it was still RG in tone when I parted ways with it.
> 
> My recent RG purchase (in the size I wanted) looks the same as that first one.
> 
> I honestly don't know what to tell You.... I have NEVER experienced any of my rose gold pieces from any brand and unbranded turning yellow.... I even have RG plated and its still RG...
> 
> I know other pfers have also mentioned that its strange for Cartier RG to turn YG...maybe Your friend should take it back to Cartier. ..?



Just wondering can you please post some more pics of your RG bracelet?? I've been torn between RG and YG when i made my purchase. Thx!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

freshie2096 said:


> Hi, i really like the looks it sit on your wrist, my YG bracelet is in size 17, a bit loose on my wrist, not sure should go for one size down. Thx wondering



I think yours looks great, I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## freshie2096

lanasyogamama said:


> I think yours looks great, I wouldn't change a thing!



Thanks!!! 
I decided to keep this size


----------



## Le Ciel

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone has info about prices in Paris for the WG bracelet and ring without diamonds.

TIA


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> I agree with you, yellow gold definitely pops more, but I really like the wg alot more.


 so you have the WG too? I dont know I'm always thinking what if, for pieces I didn't get


----------



## Camswife

So my birthday is coming up and dh is thinking of getting me a love bracelet (so excited) granted I still can't decide if I want YG or WG but our birthdays are ten days apart and I was thinking of getting dh the screwdriver necklace. He wears a leather cord with a small pendant on it now. My question is would it be strange for a man to wear the screwdriver? It would still be on leather.....honest answers appreciated TIA


----------



## Bagaday

^^IF your husband is comfortable wearing it, who cares what anyone else thinks!  It would be a sweet gift.


----------



## chanel-girl

freshie2096 said:


> Few more pics




Thank you so much for posting these! It is GORGEOUS!


----------



## einseine

freshie2096 said:


> I've been taken more pics of my new love bracelet, but due to upload sizes restriction, after reduced my pics are out of focus, gee.....


 
Congrats!  Looks great on you!  Love your e-ring, too!  I really want a YG one as my second Love.


----------



## darkangel07760

freshie2096 said:


> I've been taken more pics of my new love bracelet, but due to upload sizes restriction, after reduced my pics are out of focus, gee.....


 
Oh that stinks!  I hope you figure it out soon!


----------



## darkangel07760

freshie2096 said:


> I'm based in sydney and i asked SA at the time of my purchasing in relation to the polishing matters. Here is what she said to me:  The charge is based on how bad is your bracelet looks; plain one takes 2-3 weeks but diamonds' does  takes a lot longer as they have to send it to France. Now comes down to the charges, it's starts from AUD$100 onwards or max, all depends.....
> I guess, every countries may varies for such matters....


 
Thank you!
I think I am going to bask my SO to bring out his Dremel and the polisher that comes with it and just have him shine it up...


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> so you have the WG too? I dont know I'm always thinking what if, for pieces I didn't get


 
I know that white gold will always be my fave.  right now I am intrigued by yellow gold and rose gold, but i know that i always go back to the white metals.


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> Thank you!
> I think I am going to bask my SO to bring out his Dremel and the polisher that comes with it and just have him shine it up...


 why not!?

I just used a silver polishing cloth on my love and it really worked!! my bracelet had so many tiny scratches and it is back to super shiny again


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> why not!?
> 
> I just used a silver polishing cloth on my love and it really worked!! my bracelet had so many tiny scratches and it is back to super shiny again


 
I think I might!  Especially since I will be swapping with this other person... My SO is very doubtful that the 19 will be a proper fit.  
I am pretty certain it is.  However, he asked me to wait until the 24th when we go into SF and to go try on a 19 at Cartier.  
When I had the SA put the 17 on my left wrist, she notice how snug it was, and mentioned that an 18 might have suited me better.  I wore it on my left wrist for a few days... I noticed how the screw covers on the inside would leave indentations unless my bracelet was close to the start of my hand, if that makes any sense.
So I had my SO switch it to the right.  
Then we decided to exchange them as gifts, so he bought the bracelet "from" me and I got him one.
We exchanged them back in April as engagement/commitment gifts.  Once we had done that, I REALLY wanted it on my left.  But it never stayed on my left wrist for long.    
It just happened to be that the seller I had bought from before had listed a white gold size 19, and I sent her a message, seeing if she would be willing to swap.  When she agreed, I wanted to swap it IMMEDIATELY, but my SO really really wants me to wait and to make sure.  Since these bracelets mean so much to us, he doesn't want me to keep fiddling around and exchanging it all the time, which I totally understand.  *shrugs* I thought the 17 would fit me, who knew?


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> I think I might!  Especially since I will be swapping with this other person... My SO is very doubtful that the 19 will be a proper fit.
> I am pretty certain it is.  However, he asked me to wait until the 24th when we go into SF and to go try on a 19 at Cartier.
> When I had the SA put the 17 on my left wrist, she notice how snug it was, and mentioned that an 18 might have suited me better.  I wore it on my left wrist for a few days... I noticed how the screw covers on the inside would leave indentations unless my bracelet was close to the start of my hand, if that makes any sense.
> So I had my SO switch it to the right.
> Then we decided to exchange them as gifts, so he bought the bracelet "from" me and I got him one.
> We exchanged them back in April as engagement/commitment gifts.  Once we had done that, I REALLY wanted it on my left.  But it never stayed on my left wrist for long.
> It just happened to be that the seller I had bought from before had listed a white gold size 19, and I sent her a message, seeing if she would be willing to swap.  When she agreed, I wanted to swap it IMMEDIATELY, but my SO really really wants me to wait and to make sure.  Since these bracelets mean so much to us, he doesn't want me to keep fiddling around and exchanging it all the time, which I totally understand.  *shrugs* I thought the 17 would fit me, who knew?


I think you need to be comfortable with it, this bracelet is something you wear 24/7 and if it's rubbing or too tight it needs to be changed. If I took my SA's advice I know I would have regretted getting the 18!
go with your gut and it sounds like the 19 will be perfect for you


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> I think you need to be comfortable with it, this bracelet is something you wear 24/7 and if it's rubbing or too tight it needs to be changed. If I took my SA's advice I know I would have regretted getting the 18!
> go with your gut and it sounds like the 19 will be perfect for you


 
Thanks for the support!  I wish I could get it sooner than the 24th, but my SO did buy it for me, so I agreed to wait until then.  IT is going to be agonizing!!! lol


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> Thanks for the support!  I wish I could get it sooner than the 24th, but my SO did buy it for me, so I agreed to wait until then.  IT is going to be agonizing!!! lol


well as long as he knows it is uncomfortable hopefully that can speed up the exchange


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> well as long as he knows it is uncomfortable hopefully that can speed up the exchange


 
Gah!  Gotta wait until the 24, which is only 11 days away.  But then I gotta wait after THAT for her to send it to me, so it is going to be about two weeks.  AH!  
that's ok though.  i really do need to try on a 19.  did you post pics of you wearing your 19?  I think you did, right?


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> Gah!  Gotta wait until the 24, which is only 11 days away.  But then I gotta wait after THAT for her to send it to me, so it is going to be about two weeks.  AH!
> that's ok though.  i really do need to try on a 19.  did you post pics of you wearing your 19?  I think you did, right?


yes I did mines a 20 I was sized for a 18


----------



## THE ONE

Hi all Cartier lovers,
I am very new to cartier. I always fly around due to work. May i kn which country is cartier the cheapest to get Cartier solitaire diamond ring? 
Thank you.


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> yes I did mines a 20 I was sized for a 18
> View attachment 1484867


 
Right!  I remember now!


----------



## radio_shrink

darkangel07760 said:


> Gah!  Gotta wait until the 24, which is only 11 days away.  But then I gotta wait after THAT for her to send it to me, so it is going to be about two weeks.  AH!
> that's ok though.  i really do need to try on a 19.  did you post pics of you wearing your 19?  I think you did, right?



How does your SO's bracelet fit? IIRC, he sized up so his is a little on the loose side? Do you like how his fits? 

My love bracelet is exactly 1 inch bigger than my wrist, as you mentioned the 19 would be. It can go about 3 inches above my wrist bone (or about 1/3 of the way up my arm). It also sits about one inch below my wrist bone. It is a little on the loose side, but I don't think it is too loose. The size lower, seemed to fit just right for me, but I thought I should size up in case I gain weight in the future (I am still a teen). I really wish they would have half sizes!!!

The best fit for you would probably be an 18, and the 19 might be a little loose, but not necessarily too loose...its just a matter of personal preference.

 For reference I have a size 18, and my wrist is 15.5 cm.


----------



## purseinsanity

freshie2096 said:


> Since you have both YG and RG bracelet, can you please post some more pics as wear them together?? As i am wanting RG one, but not so sure they are nice to wear together, thx!!!





freshie2096 said:


> Just wondering can you please post some more pics of your RG bracelet?? I've been torn between RG and YG when i made my purchase. Thx!!!



Here's a picture of my RG (bottom) with my YG (top):


----------



## purseinsanity

And a pic of my RG Love with my YG Hermes CDC:


----------



## freshie2096

purseinsanity said:


> Here's a picture of my RG (bottom) with my YG (top):



Thanks purseinsanity!!! 
They looks really nice pair together though......I'm thinking get a RG one to match up with my YG, but also concerned about the scratches if wearing them both.  Do you wearing them 24/7??


----------



## freshie2096

darkangel07760 said:


> Oh that stinks!  I hope you figure it out soon!



More practice, haha...


----------



## freshie2096

einseine said:


> Congrats!  Looks great on you!  Love your e-ring, too!  I really want a YG one as my second Love.



Thanks einseine!!!
What is your first love if don't mind i'm asking?? I'm thinking get a RG without diamonds as my second love, just because i really like RG's finishing look from love bracelet series...


----------



## freshie2096

chanel-girl said:


> Thank you so much for posting these! It is GORGEOUS!



Thank you chanel-girl


----------



## einseine

freshie2096 said:


> Thanks einseine!!!
> What is your first love if don't mind i'm asking?? I'm thinking get a RG without diamonds as my second love, just because i really like RG's finishing look from love bracelet series...


 
Hi freshie2096!
My first one is half-diamond WG.  I've been wearing it for 8.5 months.  Here is the recent pic of it ->http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...e-bracelet-or-cuff-700890-3.html#post19769858


----------



## einseine

purseinsanity said:


> And a pic of my RG Love with my YG Hermes CDC:


 
Your stacking is so gorgeous and perfect!


----------



## darkangel07760

radio_shrink said:


> How does your SO's bracelet fit? IIRC, he sized up so his is a little on the loose side? Do you like how his fits?
> 
> My love bracelet is exactly 1 inch bigger than my wrist, as you mentioned the 19 would be. It can go about 3 inches above my wrist bone (or about 1/3 of the way up my arm). It also sits about one inch below my wrist bone. It is a little on the loose side, but I don't think it is too loose. The size lower, seemed to fit just right for me, but I thought I should size up in case I gain weight in the future (I am still a teen). I really wish they would have half sizes!!!
> 
> The best fit for you would probably be an 18, and the 19 might be a little loose, but not necessarily too loose...its just a matter of personal preference.
> 
> For reference I have a size 18, and my wrist is 15.5 cm.


 
When I measured my SO with a string, his wrist size according to the Cartier chart was a 19 for a slim fit.  When I got him a 19 however, the actual shape of his wrist didn't work with a 19!  his wrist is more round than oval.  The screw covers were digging into his wrist, so I ended up getting him a 20.

I should wear an 18 for a slim fit on my left wrist.  So, I honestly think that the 19 is going to work.  I have decided that i want the looser look anyway, because it makes my arm look better, if that makes any sense!  

Thank you for the reference, if you ever feel like posting a modeling shot of it on your wrist, I would appreciate it!



freshie2096 said:


> More practice, haha...


 
Yep!  I totaly flubbed up on postings pics all the time!


----------



## darkangel07760

Here is how the 17 fits on my left wrist:
As you can see, the screw covers on the inside of the bracelet are flush against my skin.  In the second pic, you can see the indentations up and down the length that the bracelet can move, but only if I move it.  It doesn't move freely on its own!


----------



## burberryprncess

I just ordered the 18 Love bracelet.  Is that the smallest?


----------



## USAF Brat

Hi, Cams Wife

I've worn my Love bracelet for over 20 years.  My Honey gave me an expensive Italian bracelet when we first married and I wore it for about ten years.  I never took the bracelet off and during those ten years it was repaired and adjusted NUMEROUS times.  On one of those "repair trips" our jeweler showed Honey the Love Bracelet and told him it was virtually indestructable.  That fact alone appealed to my husband and he bought one on the spot.  I've worn it every day since for over 20 years.

To answer your question, the "Love Bracelet" aka "Slave Bracelet" was supposed to be put on the wrist by your lover and only that lover could take it off.  Hence, the giver/lover had possession of the screwdriver.  We traveled thru Europe frequently and you could spot those chained screwdrivers on the necks of some pretty hot men!  Needless to say, my hot Honey wears one on on chain I gave him as an anniversary gift - as he didn't want it showing, his chain is longer and also has his medical ID on it.  

Hope this helps you make a decision for YOUR hot honey!


----------



## USAF Brat

Camswife said:


> So my birthday is coming up and dh is thinking of getting me a love bracelet (so excited) granted I still can't decide if I want YG or WG but our birthdays are ten days apart and I was thinking of getting dh the screwdriver necklace. He wears a leather cord with a small pendant on it now. My question is would it be strange for a man to wear the screwdriver? It would still be on leather.....honest answers appreciated TIA


 

 Hi, Cams Wife

I've worn my Love bracelet for over 20 years.  My Honey gave me an expensive Italian bracelet when we first married and I wore it for about ten years.  I never took the bracelet off and during those ten years it was repaired and adjusted NUMEROUS times.  On one of those "repair trips" our jeweler showed Honey the Love Bracelet and told him it was virtually indestructable.  That fact alone appealed to my husband and he bought one on the spot.  I've worn it every day since for over 20 years.

To answer your question, the "Love Bracelet" aka "Slave Bracelet" was supposed to be put on the wrist by your lover and only that lover could take it off.  Hence, the giver/lover had possession of the screwdriver.  We traveled thru Europe frequently and you could spot those chained screwdrivers on the necks of some pretty hot men!  Needless to say, my hot Honey wears one on on chain I gave him as an anniversary gift - as he didn't want it showing, his chain is longer and also has his medical ID on it.  

Hope this helps you make a decision for YOUR hot honey!


----------



## kimber418

darkangel,

I talked to Rand at Cartier in San Fran.   They do not do the work there.  They ship the bracelets to the NY store for polishing.  He said the prices vary starting at about $100.

I guess I will just bring mine to the NYC store next month when I am there.   Hope this helps.


----------



## chanel-girl

burberryprncess said:


> I just ordered the 18 Love bracelet.  Is that the smallest?



I believe 16 is the smallest and I have seen some posts about a size 15 but they don't list a size 15 on the Cartier website so it may be a special order. Which bracelet did you get??


----------



## darkangel07760

burberryprncess said:


> I just ordered the 18 Love bracelet.  Is that the smallest?



I believe the 16 is the smallest?


----------



## freshie2096

Does anyone know which rose gold love bracelet comes with diamonds was the limited edition? Thx!


----------



## darkangel07760

kimber418 said:


> darkangel,
> 
> I talked to Rand at Cartier in San Fran.   They do not do the work there.  They ship the bracelets to the NY store for polishing.  He said the prices vary starting at about $100.
> 
> I guess I will just bring mine to the NYC store next month when I am there.   Hope this helps.


This was a big help! Thank you so much. I am going to try some at home polishing with my SO's dremel. He has a polising attachment I am going to take a look at it.


----------



## freshie2096

Help please!!
Should I go with RG or WG as my second love bracelet to match up with my YG diamonds bracelet?? I couldnt decide anymore.... Please vote, thx!!!


----------



## Candice0985

I would say WG for contrast


----------



## burberryprncess

chanel-girl said:


> I believe 16 is the smallest and I have seen some posts about a size 15 but they don't list a size 15 on the Cartier website so it may be a special order. Which bracelet did you get??



Ordered this one:

http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/b6035416-love-bracelet?view=2

but now I have to ask the SA to change the order to a 16 cm.


----------



## kohl_mascara

freshie2096 said:


> Help please!!
> Should I go with RG or WG as my second love bracelet to match up with my YG diamonds bracelet?? I couldnt decide anymore.... Please vote, thx!!!



I vote RG.


----------



## freshie2096

kohl_mascara said:


> I vote RG.



Thx for your vote, kohl_mascara!!!


----------



## freshie2096

Candice0985 said:


> I would say WG for contrast



Thx candice0985!!!
Now i've got 1 vote for WG and 1 for RG....


----------



## lanasyogamama

I would go RG!


----------



## freshie2096

lanasyogamama said:


> I would go RG!



Thanks for your vote lanasyogamama
2 votes for RG now


----------



## Kathd

3 votes for RG!


----------



## cartier_love

WJ! The YG and RG are too close to the same color.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

4 votes for RG!!


----------



## whoops

Wg!  the contrast and how the wg gets kind of creamy...


----------



## eye candy

WG with diamonds.  WG without diamonds tends to be a little gray or steel-like in color.  Something about the WG with diamond version having more rhodium in it which gives it that 'white' color look.

The contrast is pretty nice.

If you get the RG, the color will be similar to your YG in the long haul (check threads about RG fading) and it would look like you are wearing one thick YG bracelet from a far.    

I attached some sample pics from http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...d-their-cartier-love-bracelets-694849-10.html


----------



## darkangel07760

I say get the white gold!


----------



## freshie2096

darkangel07760 said:


> I say get the white gold!



Thanks for your vote darkangel07760. 
I've got a lot votes on WG now.


----------



## purseinsanity

RG!  I have YG and RG and love the two together.


----------



## freshie2096

eye candy said:


> WG with diamonds.  WG without diamonds tends to be a little gray or steel-like in color.  Something about the WG with diamond version having more rhodium in it which gives it that 'white' color look.
> 
> The contrast is pretty nice.
> 
> If you get the RG, the color will be similar to your YG in the long haul (check threads about RG fading) and it would look like you are wearing one thick YG bracelet from a far.
> 
> I attached some sample pics from http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...d-their-cartier-love-bracelets-694849-10.html


You have a very good point, eye candy and thanks for being so helpful, much appreciated!!
May I ask did you know would white gold ever fading??


----------



## darkangel07760

freshie2096 said:


> Thanks for your vote darkangel07760.
> I've got a lot votes on WG now.


 
  If the Cartier rose gold were a stronger contrast, I would vote for it, but I feel that the combo of YG and WG will pop more!


----------



## Lanier

Another vote for RG here!


----------



## freshie2096

Lanier said:


> Another vote for RG here!



Haha, 6 votes goes to RG and 5 votes goes to WG so far.... Votes are Very close


----------



## darkangel07760

freshie2096 said:


> Haha, 6 votes goes to RG and 5 votes goes to WG so far.... Votes are Very close


 
You might have to end up flipping a coin...


----------



## freshie2096

darkangel07760 said:


> If the Cartier rose gold were a stronger contrast, I would vote for it, but I feel that the combo of YG and WG will pop more!


 
I know what you mean by that. That's the main reason that I couldn't decide it myself, I mean I love RG but something is here pulling my legs.....so that I decided go from the poll


----------



## darkangel07760

freshie2096 said:


> I know what you mean by that. That's the main reason that I couldn't decide it myself, I mean I love RG but something is here pulling my legs.....so that I decided go from the poll


 
Let the masses decide!!!!


----------



## lumy_

I've fallen in love with the Love bracelet, I really think I need one..
What's the current retail price? I could only seem to find older prices when I did a search.

Freshie2096: if you have YG, then WG. I love gold and white gold mixed together!


----------



## freshie2096

lumy_ said:


> I've fallen in love with the Love bracelet, I really think I need one..
> What's the current retail price? I could only seem to find older prices when I did a search.
> 
> Freshie2096: if you have YG, then WG. I love gold and white gold mixed together!



Hi lumy_: thanks dear for your vote.
 If my memory served me correctly, the price for the YG without diamonds was $usd4850 before price went up,  now is about $5500, WG was $5200 now is around $5900, but correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## einseine

I vote for WG with diamonds.  Because I have a WG with diamonds and will be purchasing a YG with diamonds.  I want to see how your two diamond YG&WG Loves look together!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

lumy_ said:


> I've fallen in love with the Love bracelet, I really think I need one..
> What's the current retail price? I could only seem to find older prices when I did a search.
> 
> Freshie2096: if you have YG, then WG. I love gold and white gold mixed together!



5575 for yg and rg. Wg is more, not sure how much....5875 maybe?


----------



## alana40

freshie2096 said:


> Haha, 6 votes goes to RG and 5 votes goes to WG so far.... Votes are Very close


 
another1 more vote WG for me ...thks


----------



## freshie2096

alana40 said:


> another1 more vote WG for me ...thks



haha.... equivalent again....


----------



## AnnaKian

freshie2096 said:


> I know what you mean by that. That's the main reason that I couldn't decide it myself, I mean I love RG but something is here pulling my legs.....so that I decided go from the poll




My vote goes to WG, I have WG ( 4 diamonds) and think RG would make a stunning combo!


----------



## freshie2096

AnnaKian said:


> My vote goes to WG, I have WG ( 4 diamonds) and think RG would make a stunning combo!



Thanks for your vote, AnnaKian!! 
Since you've got WG with diamonds, i just want to know did the WG bracelet showing any signs of fading if you're wearing it 24/7??wondering


----------



## peppers90

Here are some reference pics for those interested.  I just got a YG love.  Here it is with my 8 month old worn in (I wear it all the time and don't worry about scratches) RG love.   I got RG for my daughter, and now I have a new son, so YG for him    They were my "push" presents I gave myself!  RG on the LF side, YG on the RT side


----------



## Lharding

peppers90 said:


> Here are some reference pics for those interested. I just got a YG love. Here it is with my 8 month old worn in (I wear it all the time and don't worry about scratches) RG love. I got RG for my daughter, and now I have a new son, so YG for him  They were my "push" presents I gave myself! RG on the LF side, YG on the RT side


 
Congrats! They're lovely on you, peppers! Enjoy.


----------



## Monaliceke

Greentea said:


> This is tough!
> 
> I'd still get the 17. My wrist is about the slightly smaller than yours and I'm not pregnant. The 17 is perfect. It's really better SLIGHTLY looser. If it's too tight, it will really bug you when you're sleeping if it moves into a weird area on your arm.



Hi, I've just ordered an 18. However, I just realised that my wrist measures 14cm. Would 18 be too big for me then?  I was sized for 16 but I find it uncomfortable. There wasn't any 17 to try so I tried the 18. At that moment, it felt quite comfortable, but I forgot to check how far it would "drop" to my hand from the wrist bone.  Just don't want to risk losing it... in case it falls out accidentally... really not sure now. TPF's expert advise is really needed urgently.  Thank you very much.


----------



## peppers90

Lharding said:


> Congrats! They're lovely on you, peppers! Enjoy.



Thank you!  Congrats to you too on your new piece


----------



## darkangel07760

luxemadam said:


> Hi, I've just ordered an 18. However, I just realised that my wrist measures 14cm. Would 18 be too big for me then?  I was sized for 16 but I find it uncomfortable. There wasn't any 17 to try so I tried the 18. At that moment, it felt quite comfortable, but I forgot to check how far it would "drop" to my hand from the wrist bone.  Just don't want to risk losing it... in case it falls out accidentally... really not sure now. TPF's expert advise is really needed urgently.  Thank you very much.


 
Hm. You said the 16 was uncomfortable?
I would get a 17, I think the 18 might be too loose for you, especially since you have a 5 1/2 inch wrist.  The 17 would be a bit over an inch bigger than your wrist, I think the 17 would be best if you want the looser fit!


----------



## darkangel07760

peppers90 said:


> Here are some reference pics for those interested.  I just got a YG love.  Here it is with my 8 month old worn in (I wear it all the time and don't worry about scratches) RG love.   I got RG for my daughter, and now I have a new son, so YG for him    They were my "push" presents I gave myself!  RG on the LF side, YG on the RT side


 
LOVE it!  Thanks forthe modeling pics!


----------



## Greentea

luxemadam said:


> Hi, I've just ordered an 18. However, I just realised that my wrist measures 14cm. Would 18 be too big for me then?  I was sized for 16 but I find it uncomfortable. There wasn't any 17 to try so I tried the 18. At that moment, it felt quite comfortable, but I forgot to check how far it would "drop" to my hand from the wrist bone.  Just don't want to risk losing it... in case it falls out accidentally... really not sure now. TPF's expert advise is really needed urgently.  Thank you very much.



I think 18 will be too big for sure.  If you found the 16 to be a tad uncomfortable then the 17 should be perfect.


----------



## freshie2096

peppers90 said:


> Here are some reference pics for those interested.  I just got a YG love.  Here it is with my 8 month old worn in (I wear it all the time and don't worry about scratches) RG love.   I got RG for my daughter, and now I have a new son, so YG for him    They were my "push" presents I gave myself!  RG on the LF side, YG on the RT side



Very nice  &congrats


----------



## Greentea

Peppers - congrats! Just lovely!


----------



## AnnaKian

freshie2096 said:


> Thanks for your vote, AnnaKian!!
> Since you've got WG with diamonds, i just want to know did the WG bracelet showing any signs of fading if you're wearing it 24/7??wondering


 

I've been wearing mine 24/7 since last Christmas, and no, no signs of fading at all! I do find that it scratches pretty easily, but I don't mind, just love it even more with its patina! 
Out of three (WG YG and RG) WG ended up to be my personal favorite, but it was a very hard decision, because they're all gorgeous, you can't go wrong IMO. Probably it's best to see which colorcombo suits your skintone best and what other metals you wear. Also I think YG/RG combo is more classic, WG/RG more fresh, trendy...? 
Maybe it's also useful to consider the following: WG (w diam) has beautiful glossy shiny look, but scratches more easily and the diamonds don't pop out as much as in RG and YG. RG (my favorite to be my second Love) might have color fading issues? (several tpfers mentioned this)

In the end it's all personal preference...

Congrats on your YG bracelet btw, it's stunning!


----------



## eye candy

freshie2096 said:


> You have a very good point, eye candy and thanks for being so helpful, much appreciated!!
> May I ask did you know would white gold ever fading??



NP.    Does the white gold tarnish or turn gray over time?  Not from what I have seen so far.  I've seen some pretty beaten up WG love bracelets with diamonds online and in person, and they still look "whiter" in gold compared to the WG without diamonds.

The WG without diamonds looks pretty gray...like the color of handcuffs.  But some people like it that way.  Platinum also tends to be grayish in color so people buy the WG without diamonds to match their other platinum jewelry.


----------



## AnnaKian

Pepper 90

Congrats, and very pretty !


----------



## AnnaKian

AnnaKian said:


> I've been wearing mine 24/7 since last Christmas, and no, no signs of fading at all! I do find that it scratches pretty easily, but I don't mind, just love it even more with its patina!
> Out of three (WG YG and RG) WG ended up to be my personal favorite, but it was a very hard decision, because they're all gorgeous, you can't go wrong IMO. Probably it's best to see which colorcombo suits your skintone best and what other metals you wear. Also I think YG/RG combo is more classic, WG/RG more fresh, trendy...?
> Maybe it's also useful to consider the following: WG (w diam) has beautiful glossy shiny look, but scratches more easily and the diamonds don't pop out as much as in RG and YG. RG (my favorite to be my second Love) might have color fading issues? (several tpfers mentioned this)
> 
> In the end it's all personal preference...
> 
> Congrats on your YG bracelet btw, it's stunning!


 

Oh, just realized that I'm talking about WG/RG combo, but ofcourse you have YG bracelet! In that case I still prefer WG as a second one.
Sorry for confusion, I guess I'm dreaming to much about my own second Love...


----------



## kohl_mascara

peppers90 said:


> Here are some reference pics for those interested.  I just got a YG love.  Here it is with my 8 month old worn in (I wear it all the time and don't worry about scratches) RG love.   I got RG for my daughter, and now I have a new son, so YG for him    They were my "push" presents I gave myself!  RG on the LF side, YG on the RT side



GOOORRGEOUS!  I love the look of yg and rg together.  The difference is subtle yet still there.  I just love the warmth of the two colors layered against one another.  Congrats on your new additions!!!


----------



## chanel-girl

peppers90 said:


> here are some reference pics for those interested.  I just got a yg love.  Here it is with my 8 month old worn in (i wear it all the time and don't worry about scratches) rg love.   I got rg for my daughter, and now i have a new son, so yg for him    they were my "push" presents i gave myself!  Rg on the lf side, yg on the rt side



gorgeous!!!!


----------



## chanel-girl

freshie2096 said:


> Help please!!
> Should I go with RG or WG as my second love bracelet to match up with my YG diamonds bracelet?? I couldnt decide anymore.... Please vote, thx!!!



It's a tough choice but I vote RG because without diamonds the WG tends to become a grayish color that I don't care for. I like the subtle difference of the YG & RG.


----------



## freshie2096

AnnaKian said:


> Oh, just realized that I'm talking about WG/RG combo, but ofcourse you have YG bracelet! In that case I still prefer WG as a second one.
> Sorry for confusion, I guess I'm dreaming to much about my own second Love...



You have been a great help, AnnaLian!! Thanks.
I feel like should get them both instead, haha....  
I have 1 more week to collecting votes ( till 24th september ), so I'm hoping till then I can make up my minds


----------



## peppers90

Thank you so much *darkangel07760, freshie2096, Greentea, AnnaKian, kohl_mascara, and chanel-girl!!*


----------



## purseinsanity

^Look great on you *peppers*!!


----------



## einseine

peppers90 said:


> Here are some reference pics for those interested.  I just got a YG love.  Here it is with my 8 month old worn in (I wear it all the time and don't worry about scratches) RG love.   I got RG for my daughter, and now I have a new son, so YG for him    They were my "push" presents I gave myself!  RG on the LF side, YG on the RT side


 
Congrats!!!  YG & RG Loves look gorgeous on you!  You have your meaning for each.  I LOVE that!!!  Your pics really made me want my second one, though I've already made up my mind to buy another one, but I lack my meaning... I have to wait until Christmas, perhaps.


----------



## Bethc

Congrats Peppers!


----------



## darkangel07760

So... I am sending out my size 17 bracelet for the swap for the 19.  Since I had worn it for a few months, I got it polished today, and I am going to send it out via Priority Mail with insurance and signature confirmation.  Phew.  Even though I have bought from her before, I am still kinda nervous.  Hopefully she won't look at it and change her mind!!!  She should get it by Monday.  
Gah!  I hope this goes smoothly!


----------



## freshie2096

darkangel07760 said:


> So... I am sending out my size 17 bracelet for the swap for the 19.  Since I had worn it for a few months, I got it polished today, and I am going to send it out via Priority Mail with insurance and signature confirmation.  Phew.  Even though I have bought from her before, I am still kinda nervous.  Hopefully she won't look at it and change her mind!!!  She should get it by Monday.
> Gah!  I hope this goes smoothly!



Hope all goes well for you


----------



## Monaliceke

darkangel07760 said:


> Hm. You said the 16 was uncomfortable?
> I would get a 17, I think the 18 might be too loose for you, especially since you have a 5 1/2 inch wrist.  The 17 would be a bit over an inch bigger than your wrist, I think the 17 would be best if you want the looser fit!



Thanks for your advice. Strangely, I just measured the inner circle of my other bracelets. They all measure between 17 and 18 cm. I'm really not sure.


----------



## Monaliceke

Greentea said:


> I think 18 will be too big for sure.  If you found the 16 to be a tad uncomfortable then the 17 should be perfect.



Thanks, Greentea.  I assume the sizes are actually referring to cm, right? That means size 17 = 17 cm?  I measured my other bracelets and some of them are 17, some are 17.5 to 18 cm.  I don't have problem wearing them.  Maybe it's because of the oval shape that I find 16 uncomfortable. But to have something I can wear 24/7, it really must feel comfortable.  It would be nice to know whether anyone at TPF knows someone with a similar feeling?  I'm quite uncertain now.


----------



## Monaliceke

peppers90 said:


> Here are some reference pics for those interested.  I just got a YG love.  Here it is with my 8 month old worn in (I wear it all the time and don't worry about scratches) RG love.   I got RG for my daughter, and now I have a new son, so YG for him    They were my "push" presents I gave myself!  RG on the LF side, YG on the RT side



Oh... they are so beautiful on you. Can I ask what size you're wearing? It looks quite snug. Do you find it comfortable to wear them 24/7 in this size?


----------



## mabli

i still have trouble deciding between a 16 & 17..purchased the 16 and wearing it for a day now, it feels a little snug but was ok until my friend said it looks tight...i'm wondering how many of your bracelet makes a 360 turn from forearm down to the wrist when it comes down? The size 17 did exactly that lol


----------



## avcbob

My wife wears two love bracelets, both the same size...but I don't know what the size is. Probably doesn't really matter what her size is since it's a matter of fit on your wrist. Her's are loose enough to push up her arm about 3 or 4 inches from her wrist. They can be rotated, with a little effort when on the wrist bone. There is no way they will go over her hand though. They must be unscrewed to be removed. I will send pictures if you'd like. Overall she finds them very comfortable and has been wearing the first one for about 5 years and the second for a little over one year.  First one was off for a quick polish when we got the second one, otherwise they've never been off.  Bob



mabli said:


> i still have trouble deciding between a 16 & 17..purchased the 16 and wearing it for a day now, it feels a little snug but was ok until my friend said it looks tight...i'm wondering how many of your bracelet makes a 360 turn from forearm down to the wrist when it comes down? The size 17 did exactly that lol


----------



## Bagaday

luxemadam said:


> Thanks, Greentea.  I assume the sizes are actually referring to cm, right? That means size 17 = 17 cm?  I measured my other bracelets and some of them are 17, some are 17.5 to 18 cm.  I don't have problem wearing them.  Maybe it's because of the oval shape that I find 16 uncomfortable. But to have something I can wear 24/7, it really must feel comfortable.  It would be nice to know whether anyone at TPF knows someone with a similar feeling?  I'm quite uncertain now.



It truly is a personal choice depending on how you like the feel of it on your wrist/arm.  I initially had a 17 but it turned freely on my wrist and went up high enough on my arm that I actually would wake in the night to scoot it back down - that drove me crazy more than anything.  I did give the 17 a fair chance but just couldn't get use to it crawling up my arm.  I then got a 16.  I like it a lot and don't even notice it.  I do wear it on left wrist as it is too snug for my comfort on the right wrist (I am right handed). It's perfection for me on the left though and I can still turn it 360 with a tug, it can go up the arm 1"-1 1/4" from my wrist bone.  If only these bracelets came in 1/2 sizes!!!


----------



## kimber418

Does anyone know why the Love bracelets in yellow gold with and without diamonds and white gold with diamonds, etc are not on the Cartier website anymore?  Just wondering....


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ I was wondering that also...


----------



## darkangel07760

luxemadam said:


> Thanks for your advice. Strangely, I just measured the inner circle of my other bracelets. They all measure between 17 and 18 cm. I'm really not sure.


 
That is going to be tough.  Well, if you think the 18 is too big, you have 30 days to swap it out!


----------



## darkangel07760

freshie2096 said:


> Hope all goes well for you


 
Thank you!  I am sooooo impatient!!!


----------



## einseine

luxemadam said:


> Thanks, Greentea.  I assume the sizes are actually referring to cm, right? That means size 17 = 17 cm?  I measured my other bracelets and some of them are 17, some are 17.5 to 18 cm.  I don't have problem wearing them.  Maybe it's because of the oval shape that I find 16 uncomfortable. But to have something I can wear 24/7, it really must feel comfortable.  It would be nice to know whether anyone at TPF knows someone with a similar feeling?  I'm quite uncertain now.


 
Hi! luxemadam!  I believe size 17's inside circumference is 16 cm.  So, it is natural if you find size 16 uncomgoratable.  Your size might be size 17, but if you want to wear it loosely, you'd better go for 18.  I tried on both 17 and 18.  One size difference is rather substantial...


----------



## einseine

chanel-girl said:


> ^^^ I was wondering that also...


 
Ditto.  Discontinuation????


----------



## kohl_mascara

einseine said:


> Ditto.  Discontinuation????



I think maybe the bracelets are sold out online?


----------



## freshie2096

kohl_mascara said:


> I think maybe the bracelets are sold out online?



I believed they are sold out on line.
By the way, i want to share my little story here:  I call Cartier this morning and wanna to find out how much is the RG baby love bracelet cost and the SA told me that they have sold out the RG one, if i wish to have one on my wrist i have to make a special order and put down the 10% deposit in cash, remaining via bank deposit, so when next shipment come i then have a chance to have one, but i will not getting it before the Xmas this year or early Jan. 2012...... Gee.... Never expecting to wait for that long......


----------



## freshie2096

AnnaKian said:


> I've been wearing mine 24/7 since last Christmas, and no, no signs of fading at all! I do find that it scratches pretty easily, but I don't mind, just love it even more with its patina!
> Out of three (WG YG and RG) WG ended up to be my personal favorite, but it was a very hard decision, because they're all gorgeous, you can't go wrong IMO. Probably it's best to see which colorcombo suits your skintone best and what other metals you wear. Also I think YG/RG combo is more classic, WG/RG more fresh, trendy...?
> Maybe it's also useful to consider the following: WG (w diam) has beautiful glossy shiny look, but scratches more easily and the diamonds don't pop out as much as in RG and YG. RG (my favorite to be my second Love) might have color fading issues? (several tpfers mentioned this)
> 
> In the end it's all personal preference...
> 
> Congrats on your YG bracelet btw, it's stunning!


I like WG with diamonds paired with YG diamonds as strong contrast, but again as you mentioned, the WG with diamonds don't pop out as much as RG & YG. I love cartier's RG range, but i don't want it showing signs of fading eventually, that gonna looks like i'm wearing 1 thick love bracelet from distance....


----------



## darkangel07760

freshie2096 said:


> I believed they are sold out on line.
> By the way, i want to share my little story here:  I call Cartier this morning and wanna to find out how much is the RG baby love bracelet cost and the SA told me that they have sold out the RG one, if i wish to have one on my wrist i have to make a special order and put down the 10% deposit in cash, remaining via bank deposit, so when next shipment come i then have a chance to have one, but i will not getting it before the Xmas this year or early Jan. 2012...... Gee.... Never expecting to wait for that long......


 
Wow!  Well, if you want it, you gotta get it right?


----------



## freshie2096

darkangel07760 said:


> Wow!  Well, if you want it, you gotta get it right?



The thing is i want it now, haha...


----------



## darkangel07760

freshie2096 said:


> The thing is i want it now, haha...


 
I totally understand the feeling!


----------



## luvpurse

I just got my very first love bracelet in RG this past Monday in Paris!! I'm so excited  

At first I wanted to get it in WG since I don't wear any gold jewelry but my SA told me RG ages more beautifully. The color of RG blends quite well with the rest of my jewelry. So I hope it's going to be okay. Mine is size 16

Also, the bracelet that I got has the new screw system where the screw won't come off completely. It got the small plate to hold the screw with the bracelet. My SA said it only came out in the past few weeks. 

Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Greentea

^ congrats! And what fun to get it in Paris. The boutique in the Place Vendome is amazing.


----------



## freshie2096

luvpurse said:


> I just got my very first love bracelet in RG this past Monday in Paris!! I'm so excited
> 
> At first I wanted to get it in WG since I don't wear any gold jewelry but my SA told me RG ages more beautifully. The color of RG blends quite well with the rest of my jewelry. So I hope it's going to be okay. Mine is size 16
> 
> Also, the bracelet that I got has the new screw system where the screw won't come off completely. It got the small plate to hold the screw with the bracelet. My SA said it only came out in the past few weeks.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



It's beautiful, congrats
Love your Kelly bracelet as well


----------



## kimber418

luvpurse-your RG love is beautiful.  Congrats!  

I also heard back from Cartier about the website!   It was killing me that something was going on with the LOVE bracelets so I wrote them!  This is what a rep from Cartier wrote back to me:


"I would like to apologize for any inconvenience you may have experienced trying to obtain information on Cartier creations online. Please kindly note that our official website is currently experiencing an update, therefore, you might not be able to view all the Love brackets at this time. However, the all the Love bracelets are still available for purchase. Please do not hesitate to contact us at 1800-Cartier where any Cartier Ambassador will be more than delighted to provide you with the availability. If you would prefer that we call you directly, please provide your location and phone number and we will be happy to make the arrangements.

Alternatively, please note that a full list of Cartier Boutiques and Authorized Retailers can be found on www.Cartier.us/Boutiques.

Thank you again for your inquiry and we hope to welcome you again at www.Cartier.us or in one of our Boutiques. Should you require any further information, please do not hesitate to get in touch with us.

Yours Sincerely,"


----------



## chanel-girl

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing about the new screw system also!



luvpurse said:


> I just got my very first love bracelet in RG this past Monday in Paris!! I'm so excited
> 
> At first I wanted to get it in WG since I don't wear any gold jewelry but my SA told me RG ages more beautifully. The color of RG blends quite well with the rest of my jewelry. So I hope it's going to be okay. Mine is size 16
> 
> Also, the bracelet that I got has the new screw system where the screw won't come off completely. It got the small plate to hold the screw with the bracelet. My SA said it only came out in the past few weeks.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## purseinsanity

freshie2096 said:


> Thanks purseinsanity!!!
> They looks really nice pair together though......I'm thinking get a RG one to match up with my YG, but also concerned about the scratches if wearing them both.  Do you wearing them 24/7??



Thank you so much!  No, I don't wear them 24/7...in my line of work, I can't.  :cry:


----------



## purseinsanity

einseine said:


> Your stacking is so gorgeous and perfect!



  Thank you so much *einseine*!


----------



## darkangel07760

luvpurse said:


> I just got my very first love bracelet in RG this past Monday in Paris!! I'm so excited
> 
> At first I wanted to get it in WG since I don't wear any gold jewelry but my SA told me RG ages more beautifully. The color of RG blends quite well with the rest of my jewelry. So I hope it's going to be okay. Mine is size 16
> 
> Also, the bracelet that I got has the new screw system where the screw won't come off completely. It got the small plate to hold the screw with the bracelet. My SA said it only came out in the past few weeks.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


 
Oh how beautiful!  I would love to buy one when in Paris... how did the shop look? Was it gorgeous?
If you ever take the bracelet off for any reason, I am very curious as to what the new way of screwing the bracelet together looks like.  I got my SO's in April, and it was still the traditional screw closure.
Congrats on the rose gold, it looks beautiful!


----------



## darkangel07760

purseinsanity said:


> And a pic of my RG Love with my YG Hermes CDC:


 
Out of curiosity, what size is your love, and what size is your wrist? TIA!


----------



## restricter

Gorgeous!


----------



## minnie04

I love my new Cartier YG love bracelet. I am sure it's a classic style


----------



## sierrasun1

Forgive me if this has already been asked, where do you recommend purchasing a YG love bracelet (new) but at a lower price than the Cartier e-website?

Thanks so much


----------



## einseine

Thanks kimber!!!


kimber418 said:


> luvpurse-your RG love is beautiful.  Congrats!
> 
> I also heard back from Cartier about the website!   It was killing me that something was going on with the LOVE bracelets so I wrote them!  This is what a rep from Cartier wrote back to me:
> 
> 
> "I would like to apologize for any inconvenience you may have experienced trying to obtain information on Cartier creations online. Please kindly note that our official website is currently experiencing an update, therefore, you might not be able to view all the Love brackets at this time. However, the all the Love bracelets are still available for purchase. Please do not hesitate to contact us at 1800-Cartier where any Cartier Ambassador will be more than delighted to provide you with the availability. If you would prefer that we call you directly, please provide your location and phone number and we will be happy to make the arrangements.
> 
> Alternatively, please note that a full list of Cartier Boutiques and Authorized Retailers can be found on http://www.Cartier.us/Boutiques.
> 
> Thank you again for your inquiry and we hope to welcome you again at http://www.Cartier.us or in one of our Boutiques. Should you require any further information, please do not hesitate to get in touch with us.
> 
> Yours Sincerely,"


----------



## einseine

luvpurse said:


> I just got my very first love bracelet in RG this past Monday in Paris!! I'm so excited
> 
> At first I wanted to get it in WG since I don't wear any gold jewelry but my SA told me RG ages more beautifully. The color of RG blends quite well with the rest of my jewelry. So I hope it's going to be okay. Mine is size 16
> 
> Also, the bracelet that I got has the new screw system where the screw won't come off completely. It got the small plate to hold the screw with the bracelet. My SA said it only came out in the past few weeks.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


 
Congrats!!!  It looks great!  And yes.. RG blends in very well with your jewerly.


----------



## paruparo

freshie2096 said:


> Just wondering can you please post some more pics of your RG bracelet?? I've been torn between RG and YG when i made my purchase. Thx!!!



Hey there! Here are some pics from when I did a reveal: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/reveal-my-love-bracelet-find-692883.html

Hope this helps you decide!


----------



## amorris

Hi all,

I am curious as to - apparently these Cartier Love Bracelet are meant to be worn 24/7. Does anybody here actually wears them ALL THE TIME (meaning.. to bed, when taking a shower, swimming etc). I am thinking of getting the YG Love Bracelet. TIA!


----------



## purseinsanity

darkangel07760 said:


> Out of curiosity, what size is your love, and what size is your wrist? TIA!



My wrist is 14cm and both of my Loves are size 16.  The Hermes CDC measures about 15.5.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Yes, 24x7, I only took mine off once to switch wrists.


----------



## amorris

^ So it IS okay to go swimming with it (chemicals) and when in the shower (soap, shampoo etc). thanks!


----------



## freshie2096

paruparo said:


> Hey there! Here are some pics from when I did a reveal: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/reveal-my-love-bracelet-find-692883.html
> 
> Hope this helps you decide!



Thanks paruparo, you've got a such gorgeous piece and suits you very much Congrats!!

Your modelling pics certainly helps me to decide which one i will go for, will keep you posted in the coming week, i hope

One more question for you if you don't mind, does the bracelet bothering you while you wearing it with watch together??


----------



## freshie2096

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you so much!  No, I don't wear them 24/7...in my line of work, I can't.  :cry:



That's sucks
I don't want it apart, it's like a part of me now


----------



## freshie2096

amorris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am curious as to - apparently these Cartier Love Bracelet are meant to be worn 24/7. Does anybody here actually wears them ALL THE TIME (meaning.. to bed, when taking a shower, swimming etc). I am thinking of getting the YG Love Bracelet. TIA!



I'm wearing it 24/7 ever since i've got it, it becomes a part of me now...


----------



## amorris

freshie2096 said:


> I'm wearing it 24/7 ever since i've got it, it becomes a part of me now...



I think I would too if I eventually get it!! How long have you had them? Did you get them at Sydney - do you know how much they're retailing it for at the moment? xx


----------



## freshie2096

amorris said:


> I think I would too if I eventually get it!! How long have you had them? Did you get them at Sydney - do you know how much they're retailing it for at the moment? xx



Hi amorris, i've got it only a few weeks, RRP is around AUD$9500 with diamonds, but i paid a bit less than, duty free helps
It's expensive in sydney.....


----------



## lanasyogamama

I got mine in the Caribbean May of 2010.  I still adore it like it is new!


----------



## Monaliceke

darkangel07760 said:


> That is going to be tough.  Well, if you think the 18 is too big, you have 30 days to swap it out!



Good idea! I shall give it a try for up to 30 days then. Thanks


----------



## Monaliceke

einseine said:


> Hi! luxemadam!  I believe size 17's inside circumference is 16 cm.  So, it is natural if you find size 16 uncomgoratable.  Your size might be size 17, but if you want to wear it loosely, you'd better go for 18.  I tried on both 17 and 18.  One size difference is rather substantial...



Oh? What size is yours?


----------



## Monaliceke

luvpurse said:


> I just got my very first love bracelet in RG this past Monday in Paris!! I'm so excited
> 
> At first I wanted to get it in WG since I don't wear any gold jewelry but my SA told me RG ages more beautifully. The color of RG blends quite well with the rest of my jewelry. So I hope it's going to be okay. Mine is size 16
> 
> Also, the bracelet that I got has the new screw system where the screw won't come off completely. It got the small plate to hold the screw with the bracelet. My SA said it only came out in the past few weeks.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## bextasy

Always classic


----------



## peppers90

THANK YOU *purseinsanity, einseine, BethC and luxemadam!*

*luxemadam* to answer your previous question, both of my Loves are size 16 and I am very comfortable wearing them 24/7.  I can turn the bracelet all the way around on my wrist and they move maybe an inch or so up and down on the arm.  I didn't want them to be sliding too much; I have kids and am on the go so I didn't want them to be too cumbersome.


----------



## paruparo

freshie2096 said:


> Thanks paruparo, you've got a such gorgeous piece and suits you very much Congrats!!
> 
> Your modelling pics certainly helps me to decide which one i will go for, will keep you posted in the coming week, i hope
> 
> One more question for you if you don't mind, does the bracelet bothering you while you wearing it with watch together??



I actually switched it to my left hand (I wear watches on my right) so they are separate BUT sometimes I will wear my watch on my left with the Love when I want to wear other bracelets on my right arm. It doesn't really bother me I guess.... my love is an 18 and its slides up on my arm so it also slides over my watch if I wear them together. But I don't have them together so often and so far no scratches from doing so!


----------



## hermesmom

simpleprivileges.com/shop/cartier-cushion-black-love-bangle/

Want this love pillow so much!  Is it worth it?  At the boutique it's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## alana40

amorris said:


> I think I would too if I eventually get it!! How long have you had them? Did you get them at Sydney - do you know how much they're retailing it for at the moment? xx


 
Well, from sydney store plain Love bracelet in YG $6250 and in WG $6700AUD. I bought a WG in size 17... now i want YG with diamonds..


----------



## Candice0985

amorris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am curious as to - apparently these Cartier Love Bracelet are meant to be worn 24/7. Does anybody here actually wears them ALL THE TIME (meaning.. to bed, when taking a shower, swimming etc). I am thinking of getting the YG Love Bracelet. TIA!


yep! all the time, 24/7


----------



## einseine

luxemadam said:


> Oh? What size is yours?


 
I wear size 17 loosely on my left hand.  I will buy my second Love, orobably size 18 for my right hand (bit bigger than my left hand).  Even for my right hand, size 18 will be a bit too big, but it will be safer!!!


----------



## eye candy

luvpurse said:


> I just got my very first love bracelet in RG this past Monday in Paris!! I'm so excited
> 
> At first I wanted to get it in WG since I don't wear any gold jewelry but my SA told me RG ages more beautifully. The color of RG blends quite well with the rest of my jewelry. So I hope it's going to be okay. Mine is size 16
> 
> Also, the bracelet that I got has the new screw system where the screw won't come off completely. It got the small plate to hold the screw with the bracelet. My SA said it only came out in the past few weeks.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



Thank you luvpurse for sharing your pics and for the info on the new screw system.  I hope it's not too much trouble but would it be possible for you to take a picture of the new screw system or the small plate?   I honestly don't understand how it works and now I am so curious.  Do you know if your bracelet is exactly the same in dimensions as the older love versions in case people want to stack their older love with these newer versions (e.g. people = me lol.  I have a YG and I'm still contemplating stacking mine.)?  

Your screw seems to be flushed with the rest of your bracelet (the screw doesn't stick out on the surface like with the older versions; it blends).  Is this really the case?    

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## einseine

eye candy said:


> Your *screw seems to be flushed with the rest of your bracelet (the screw doesn't stick out on the surface* like with the older versions; it blends).  Is this really the case?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


 
Yes, it seems so.  You have a good eye candy. *luvpurse,*I'm curious, too!  Please let us know!!!


----------



## luvpurse

Hi there, I only have my iPhone at the moment so hopefully the pix will turn out okay. I think the screw sits pretty nicely with the rest of the bracelet. I don't feel that it sticks out. I don't know what the older version looks like though. As for the screw, my SA explained that there is a plate inside holding the screw. You can't see it though as there is a casing covering it.


----------



## AnnaKian

Thanx for the pics *luvpurse and congrats, your bracelet is beautiful! 

Did your SA by any chance tell you if RG color will hold well ? 
Some tpfers mentioned color fading/changing issues with the old model.*


----------



## einseine

*luvpurse*, thanks!!!
Hm-hum... The screw sticks out on the surfice.  It seems the same as mine. 

BTW, Love owners!!!
Do your screws come loose while wearing?  Do you tighten them from time to time?   I've heard that  it is better to tighten the screws once in 6 months or so but my screws have not slackened an inch after 9 months!


----------



## Monaliceke

einseine said:


> I wear size 17 loosely on my left hand.  I will buy my second Love, orobably size 18 for my right hand (bit bigger than my left hand).  Even for my right hand, size 18 will be a bit too big, but it will be safer!!!



My wrist is 14 cm, that's why I'm not sure if 18 would be too big. What's the size of your wrist?


----------



## AnnaKian

einseine said:


> *luvpurse*, thanks!!!
> Hm-hum... The screw sticks out on the surfice.  It seems the same as mine.
> 
> BTW, Love owners!!!
> Do your screws come loose while wearing?  Do you tighten them from time to time?   I've heard that  it is better to tighten the screws once in 6 months or so but my screws have not slackened an inch after 9 months!


 

Hi *einseine*,

Now and then I check, because I also heard about the screws becoming looser. But no, no need to tighten at all, screws are exactly at same position as 9 months ago too!


----------



## einseine

luxemadam said:


> My wrist is 14 cm, that's why I'm not sure if 18 would be too big. What's the size of your wrist?


 
My wrist (left) is 15 cm and I comfortably wear size 17.  When I tried on size 18, I felt it was too loose.   Size 18 will be too big for you, but you might prefer wearing LOVE VERY LOOSELY...(My recommendation for you is size 17.)


----------



## einseine

AnnaKian said:


> Hi *einseine*,
> 
> Now and then I check, because I also heard about the screws becoming looser. But no, no need to tighten at all, screws are exactly at same position as 9 months ago too!


 
Hi *Annakian*,
Thanks!  I'll check the screws now and then.
I am glad I have a 9-month-half-diamond-WG-Love friend here!


----------



## Monaliceke

einseine said:


> My wrist (left) is 15 cm and I comfortably wear size 17.  When I tried on size 18, I felt it was too loose.   Size 18 will be too big for you, but you might prefer wearing LOVE VERY LOOSELY...(My recommendation for you is size 17.)



Ya, I see what you mean.  I will try to ask for a smaller size.  Thanks for all TPFers advice.


----------



## alana40

Question about Love bracelet with diamonds...i c that Love bracelet with diamonds come with 4, 6 or 10 diamonds but can someone pls tell me how big is each of the diamonds are??? ( How many points ) and for each 4, 6 or 10 diamonds bracelets are each diamonds are the same pointer !!!  thks


----------



## eye candy

einseine said:


> *luvpurse*, thanks!!!
> Hm-hum... The screw sticks out on the surfice.  It seems the same as mine.
> 
> BTW, Love owners!!!
> Do your screws come loose while wearing?  Do you tighten them from time to time?   I've heard that  it is better to tighten the screws once in 6 months or so but my screws have not slackened an inch after 9 months!



lol...honestly I lost mine the first week!  The SA was kind enough to give me a replacement screw for free.  They normally charge $50 but this was a couple of years back.  She suggested tightening it every once in a while.  Seems like sound advice to me.  I haven't lost mine since.  They don't seem loose either.  I think I lost mine initially from hitting a desk (the bottom part of the arm).  It may have loosen the screw.


----------



## eye candy

luvpurse said:


> Hi there, I only have my iPhone at the moment so hopefully the pix will turn out okay. I think the screw sits pretty nicely with the rest of the bracelet. I don't feel that it sticks out. I don't know what the older version looks like though. As for the screw, my SA explained that there is a plate inside holding the screw. You can't see it though as there is a casing covering it.



Thank you for the pics luvpurse!    Yep, looks like the screw system is definitely different.  I'm going to have to check it out and drag the DH with me in case I want another one.    Knowing him, he'll probably try to distract me with offering to buy me a Chanel flap. He's done it a couple of times..and it worked.  

I love your tennis bracelet luvpurse!  It's a good thing you have it in bezel.  I wish I had mine bezeled as well to avoid scratching the love bracelet on the sides.


----------



## darkangel07760

luvpurse said:


> Hi there, I only have my iPhone at the moment so hopefully the pix will turn out okay. I think the screw sits pretty nicely with the rest of the bracelet. I don't feel that it sticks out. I don't know what the older version looks like though. As for the screw, my SA explained that there is a plate inside holding the screw. You can't see it though as there is a casing covering it.


 

Thank you for sharing the pics.  I like how it is more flush against the bracelet... Much better look!


----------



## darkangel07760

so.... I TOLD myself NOT to buy any more but... this person is selling a yg Cartier love pendant, the screwdriver, and I want it sooooo badly because it matches my SO's YG love bracelet!  I offered her what I can afford to pay (well, put on my credit card, lol)... we will see if they accept!


----------



## freshie2096

darkangel07760 said:


> so.... I TOLD myself NOT to buy any more but... this person is selling a yg Cartier love pendant, the screwdriver, and I want it sooooo badly because it matches my SO's YG love bracelet!  I offered her what I can afford to pay (well, put on my credit card, lol)... we will see if they accept!



Good luck with your offer, darkangel07760! 
Let us know how you go and be sure posting pics if you've got it!


----------



## darkangel07760

freshie2096 said:


> Good luck with your offer, darkangel07760!
> Let us know how you go and be sure posting pics if you've got it!


 I will definitely let you know!


----------



## AnnaKian

Just some info for those who are interested: *New price increase for Love bracelets from November .....*


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ ohh no! In the U.S also? You are in Europe right?


----------



## freshie2096

AnnaKian said:


> Just some info for those who are interested: *New price increase for Love bracelets from November .....*



Oh no not again!!! 
Sydney has just increased a few months ago, they does increase once a year only, doesn't it???


----------



## einseine

eye candy said:


> lol...honestly I lost mine the first week!  The SA was kind enough to give me a replacement screw for free.  They normally charge $50 but this was a couple of years back.  She suggested tightening it every once in a while.  Seems like sound advice to me.  I haven't lost mine since.  They don't seem loose either.  I think I lost mine initially from hitting a desk (the bottom part of the arm).  It may have loosen the screw.


 
My SA told me that it seems to be more likely for those who stack the bracelets to lose screws.  Must be a constant "hitting" issue...


----------



## AnnaKian

chanel-girl said:


> ^^^ ohh no! In the U.S also? You are in Europe right?




Yes, I'm in Europe. This coming November will be second price increase this year!


----------



## eye candy

einseine said:


> My SA told me that it seems to be more likely for those who stack the bracelets to lose screws.  Must be a constant "hitting" issue...



Oooh..yup, must have been from my bracelet hitting the desk constantly that first week.  Thanks for sharing!

Are you still thinking of getting a second bracelet?  If you do, you may need to check the screws more often just to keep it secure.  And prepare your ears.  The two bracelets make a huge clanging sound every time they hit each other. Some people like it, some people find it bothersome.  With thinner bracelets, they don't make as much noise.


----------



## einseine

eye candy said:


> Oooh..yup, must have been from my bracelet hitting the desk constantly that first week.  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Are you still thinking of getting a second bracelet?  If you do, you may need to check the screws more often just to keep it secure.  And prepare your ears.  The two bracelets make a huge clanging sound every time they hit each other. Some people like it, some people find it bothersome.  With thinner bracelets, they don't make as much noise.


 
Thanks, eye candy!
Yes, I will get my second Love and wear it on my right hand.  WG and YG on each hand!  I don't know how I would look, but I cannot stack them because I play the piano.


----------



## freshie2096

eye candy said:


> Oooh..yup, must have been from my bracelet hitting the desk constantly that first week.  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Are you still thinking of getting a second bracelet?  If you do, you may need to check the screws more often just to keep it secure.  And prepare your ears.  The two bracelets make a huge clanging sound every time they hit each other. Some people like it, some people find it bothersome.  With thinner bracelets, they don't make as much noise.



Hi eye candy, I'm decided to have the second love bracelet, just wondering  do you know if wearing them together will created a lot more of dints and marks around the edges?? Or should I go for one size down of the second one to avoid?? Thanks!


----------



## darkangel07760

Yay!  So the size 19 is on its way!  She  received my size 17 and found it to be acceptable (which I already knew, but I understood she had to see it).  So she sent it out via Express Mail this morning.  
Does anyone know how fast Express Mail is?  I checked the tracking number, and it said guaranteed by Friday, but I wonder if it will get here any faster.


----------



## Candice0985

thats awesome! hopefully you get it sooner  but usually the date they give is the earliest that it'll arrive.


----------



## freshie2096

darkangel07760 said:


> Yay!  So the size 19 is on its way!  She  received my size 17 and found it to be acceptable (which I already knew, but I understood she had to see it).  So she sent it out via Express Mail this morning.
> Does anyone know how fast Express Mail is?  I checked the tracking number, and it said guaranteed by Friday, but I wonder if it will get here any faster.



Good news 
I know your feeling, seems takes forever to waiting for the parcel to come


----------



## darkangel07760

freshie2096 said:


> Good news
> I know your feeling, seems takes forever to waiting for the parcel to come


 
omg it is like torture!!!  Do you have any experience with Express Mail; any chance you think I might get it tomorrow?


----------



## freshie2096

darkangel07760 said:


> omg it is like torture!!!  Do you have any experience with Express Mail; any chance you think I might get it tomorrow?



Sorry dal, i have no ideal, but get fingers across for you.
Keep us posted.


----------



## darkangel07760

freshie2096 said:


> Sorry dal, i have no ideal, but get fingers across for you.
> Keep us posted.


 
Well, it arrived in West Sacramento this morning at around 6am, and that is the hub for all the nearby post offices... So maybe I will luck out and get it today.  It would be crazy for it to fly all the way from NY in one night, to end up sitting in West Sacramento which is about 40 minutes away from me for the whole day!!! 
Keeping everyone posted!


----------



## darkangel07760

DANG!  Got my mail delivered.  Nothing.  I cannot believe how close it is!!!  It is going to sit all day!  AAAAAAAAA
ok my fit is over.  my SO will be home all day, so I am going to have him home to sign for it tomorrow!


----------



## DA Club

freshie2096 said:


> Hi eye candy, I'm decided to have the second love bracelet, just wondering  do you know if wearing them together will created a lot more of dints and marks around the edges?? Or should I go for one size down of the second one to avoid?? Thanks!



Hey there, I've been wearing my two love bracelets together for the last three months and I don't find them ever making a clinking noise...perhaps it's because they're pretty tight on my wrist? They are both size 16's. Also I have not found that they have caused a lot of dings on the edges. I still mainly get dings from accidentally hitting a table top


----------



## AnnaKian

darkangel07760 said:


> DANG!  Got my mail delivered.  Nothing.  I cannot believe how close it is!!!  It is going to sit all day!  AAAAAAAAA
> ok my fit is over.  my SO will be home all day, so I am going to have him home to sign for it tomorrow!


 
I'm so excited for you, good luck tomorrow! resents


----------



## AnnaKian

alana40 said:


> Question about Love bracelet with diamonds...i c that Love bracelet with diamonds come with 4, 6 or 10 diamonds but can someone pls tell me how big is each of the diamonds are??? ( How many points ) and for each 4, 6 or 10 diamonds bracelets are each diamonds are the same pointer !!!  thks


 

In Europe the Loves only come with 4 or 10 diamonds. (6 diamonds out of production). Each diamond is 0.11 crt, F/G color, VS clarity.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

darkangel07760 said:


> DANG!  Got my mail delivered.  Nothing.  I cannot believe how close it is!!!  It is going to sit all day!  AAAAAAAAA
> ok my fit is over.  my SO will be home all day, so I am going to have him home to sign for it tomorrow!


Express mail is usually delivered separately. I do not know why but in that case, still a chance it will arrive today. yay!


----------



## darkangel07760

AnnaKian said:


> I'm so excited for you, good luck tomorrow! resents


 
Thank you!  So excited!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Express mail is usually delivered separately. I do not know why but in that case, still a chance it will arrive today. yay!


 
ooooo!  Dang, I have to be at work soon!  We will see!


----------



## preciousp

You could still get it today, Express mail is usually overnight to most locations.  They usually call me & give me the option to pick up or they will deliver when it is convenient for me.  There is still hope for today!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

darkangel07760 said:


> ooooo!  Dang, I have to be at work soon!  We will see!


Fingers crossed. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## einseine

darkangel07760 said:


> ooooo!  Dang, I have to be at work soon!  We will see!


 
Modeling pics!!!


----------



## VuittonsLover

I haven't posted in here in awhile..

How are all my LOVE-ly friends doing...??

My bracelets are really starting to scratch up.  Been wearing them a solid 3 years now.


----------



## freshie2096

VuittonsLover said:


> I haven't posted in here in awhile..
> 
> How are all my LOVE-ly friends doing...??
> 
> My bracelets are really starting to scratch up.  Been wearing them a solid 3 years now.



Hi there, may I ask you which love bracelet have you got? Or bracelets? I wanna to have the second love to pair up with my YG but cannot decide between RG and WG, so I'm here to ask around try to get more opinions on my decision. 
Perhaps you can post some pics if not too much asking? Thanks heaps!!


----------



## freshie2096

darkangel07760 said:


> Well, it arrived in West Sacramento this morning at around 6am, and that is the hub for all the nearby post offices... So maybe I will luck out and get it today.  It would be crazy for it to fly all the way from NY in one night, to end up sitting in West Sacramento which is about 40 minutes away from me for the whole day!!!
> Keeping everyone posted!



Any luck yet??


----------



## freshie2096

DA Club said:


> Hey there, I've been wearing my two love bracelets together for the last three months and I don't find them ever making a clinking noise...perhaps it's because they're pretty tight on my wrist? They are both size 16's. Also I have not found that they have caused a lot of dings on the edges. I still mainly get dings from accidentally hitting a table top



Thanks DA Club for the info.
My love is size 17 and a bit loose on my wrist, may be I  should get the same size otherwise it may looks funny


----------



## VuittonsLover

freshie2096 said:


> Hi there, may I ask you which love bracelet have you got? Or bracelets? I wanna to have the second love to pair up with my YG but cannot decide between RG and WG, so I'm here to ask around try to get more opinions on my decision.
> Perhaps you can post some pics if not too much asking? Thanks heaps!!



I have RG and YG Half Diamond.

I wear them together on the same wrist.  Size 16.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Anyone outgrow their love bracelet?  The website says to go 1.5 cm larger.  That would make it a 17.  But I wonder after say 10+ yrs the bracelet might get small on me?

Anyone have this experience?


----------



## darkangel07760

freshie2096 said:


> Any luck yet??


 
noooooo!  It never arrived.... It will be here by tomorrow FOR SURE because that is the guaranteed delivery date.  How annoying!!!  LITERALLY 40 minutes away.  If I were off today, I would have gone and got it, if I was allowed to do so!


----------



## freshie2096

darkangel07760 said:


> noooooo!  It never arrived.... It will be here by tomorrow FOR SURE because that is the guaranteed delivery date.  How annoying!!!  LITERALLY 40 minutes away.  If I were off today, I would have gone and got it, if I was allowed to do so!



No way......... 
That is beyond annoying!!!!
Don't you hate that....


----------



## lanasyogamama

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Anyone outgrow their love bracelet?  The website says to go 1.5 cm larger.  That would make it a 17.  But I wonder after say 10+ yrs the bracelet might get small on me?
> 
> Anyone have this experience?



I worry about that too, maybe not in 10 years, but maybe once I'm in my 60's?  I figure I will have gotten my use out of it by then, my daughter will definitely want it, and I will hopefully be able to a larger one if I still want it.


----------



## darkangel07760

freshie2096 said:


> No way.........
> That is beyond annoying!!!!
> Don't you hate that....


 
I told my SO that after he signed for it, to come by work and drop it off, I can't wait until I get home from work!  
I really miss having my love bracelet on... We exchanged them back in April, andI am excited to have a looser fit because it will make the summers alot easier.  This summer showed me that I need a looser fit.  I am so greatful that I was lucky enough to swap bracelets with someone else.  
AND I know my SO will be glad, so he won't hear me complain about how it doesn't fit on my left wrist properly!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

lanasyogamama said:


> I worry about that too, maybe not in 10 years, but maybe once I'm in my 60's?  I figure I will have gotten my use out of it by then, my daughter will definitely want it, and I will hopefully be able to a larger one if I still want it.



After having my 2nd child everything grew.  LoL.  My wedding set is tight on me as well so I'm afraid to get the love bracelet and it be tight.  Not sure how much the wrist grows or swells.


----------



## lanasyogamama

darkangel07760 said:


> I told my SO that after he signed for it, to come by work and drop it off, I can't wait until I get home from work!
> I really miss having my love bracelet on... We exchanged them back in April, andI am excited to have a looser fit because it will make the summers alot easier.  This summer showed me that I need a looser fit.  I am so greatful that I was lucky enough to swap bracelets with someone else.
> AND I know my SO will be glad, so he won't hear me complain about how it doesn't fit on my left wrist properly!



Can he bring it by??!??!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

darkangel07760 said:


> I told my SO that after he signed for it, to come by work and drop it off, I can't wait until I get home from work!
> I really miss having my love bracelet on... We exchanged them back in April, andI am excited to have a looser fit because it will make the summers alot easier.  This summer showed me that I need a looser fit.  I am so greatful that I was lucky enough to swap bracelets with someone else.
> AND I know my SO will be glad, so he won't hear me complain about how it doesn't fit on my left wrist properly!


Can't wait!!


----------



## peppers90

Does anyone here own a Love ring?  What do you think?


----------



## AnnaKian

Hi all,

Today I visited Cartier to try a second Love to match my WG one. Debating between RG and YG, RG looked so much nicer on me.
Cartier has to order my size, and could not tell me if they would be able to deliver it before Christmas! It will be gift from DH, so I keep my fingers crossed....

AAAAh....I cannot wait that long, I want it NOW...LOL...!


----------



## radio_shrink

The love ring is okay. I owned one (but sold it), it was comfortable, but I just didn't find it to be as charming as the bracelet. I think it is overpriced for what it is too.


----------



## radio_shrink

AnnaKian said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I visited Cartier to try a second Love to match my WG one. Debating between RG and YG, RG looked so much nicer on me.
> Cartier has to order my size, and could not tell me if they would be able to deliver it before Christmas! It will be gift from DH, so I keep my fingers crossed....
> 
> AAAAh....I cannot wait that long, I want it NOW...LOL...!



CONGRATS! I am sure it will be there by XMAS! What size did you order? You'd think they'd have most sizes in stock since it is one of their best-selling items. I am sure you will get it sooner than you know :]


----------



## AnnaKian

radio_shrink said:


> CONGRATS! I am sure it will be there by XMAS! What size did you order? You'd think they'd have most sizes in stock since it is one of their best-selling items. I am sure you will get it sooner than you know :]



Thanx *radio_shrink!* 

I ordered size 17 RG 4 diamond. They had size 18 in stock, but that one was large on me; I could slide it on and off without unscrewing the bracelet. My WG is size 17 as well. At first I was totally set for a larger size 18, because I did not want two bracelets to look like one thick one and I thought different sizes would look more fun, but together they turned out to look very odd on me and I didn't like the overlapping (18 could slide completely over my 17) and the clanking and turning around my wrist drove me crazy. So to my own surprise I liked same sizes very much, WG/RG is a lovely combo!


----------



## jewel obsessed

peppers90 said:


> Does anyone here own a Love ring?  What do you think?


peppers, 

I have the RG love ring (the thicker one). I wear it on the same hand as my RG love bracelet and I love the combination. I agree that it is not the same as the bracelet, but then again i dont think anything in the collection is, and i would never have purchased my ring before my bracelet. HOWEVER, I love  having both. The way they compliment each other is great and I cant imagine not having the ring now after ive purchased it.


----------



## jewel obsessed

eye candy said:


> lol...honestly I lost mine the first week!  The SA was kind enough to give me a replacement screw for free.  They normally charge $50 but this was a couple of years back.  She suggested tightening it every once in a while.  Seems like sound advice to me.  I haven't lost mine since.  They don't seem loose either.  I think I lost mine initially from hitting a desk (the bottom part of the arm).  It may have loosen the screw.


the first week?!  that's horrible! :cry: I got mine in January of 2010 for my 20th bday and i have not taken it off since, nor has a screw even loosened a bit. Did they put that little solution to keep it tight when they put it on you?


----------



## einseine

AnnaKian said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I visited Cartier to try a second Love to match my WG one. Debating between RG and YG, RG looked so much nicer on me.
> Cartier has to order my size, and could not tell me if they would be able to deliver it before Christmas! It will be gift from DH, so I keep my fingers crossed....
> 
> AAAAh....I cannot wait that long, I want it NOW...LOL...!


 
*AnnaKian*, Congrats!!  Have you ordered a plain RG?   I cannot wait that long, either.  I'm sure your RG will be coming soon.  Your size was not just in the store stock.  I want to see your combo!


----------



## einseine

AnnaKian said:


> Thanx *radio_shrink!*
> 
> I ordered size 17 RG 4 diamond. They had size 18 in stock, but that one was large on me; I could slide it on and off without unscrewing the bracelet. My WG is size 17 as well. At first I was totally set for a larger size 18, because I did not want two bracelets to look like one thick one and I thought different sizes would look more fun, but together they turned out to look very odd on me and I didn't like the overlapping (18 could slide completely over my 17) and the clanking and turning around my wrist drove me crazy. So to my own surprise I liked same sizes very much, WG/RG is a lovely combo!


 
Size 17 half-diamond RG.  I see.  That will be great!!!  I've tried on 18 with my 17, so I understand how two differently sized Loves look and move on your hand.  The right decision!


----------



## darkangel07760

lanasyogamama said:


> Can he bring it by??!??!


 
YEA!  Got it!  He messaged me and told me it arrived.  I called him on my lunch break, and I really wanted him to bring it to me, but he had too much to do, we are going to SF for his birthday weekend.  At first I was mad, but then I realized that I wouldn't even have time to put it on until I got out of work anyway!


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Can't wait!!


 
omg wow!  it is beautiful.  IT quite loose on me, I can turn it around, but it certainly isn't coming off of my wrist; I already tried to pull it off, no go.  Since it is an inch bigger, it is so much heavier!  
I am uploading a pic right now, so I will post it as soon as I can!


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> omg wow!  it is beautiful.  IT quite loose on me, I can turn it around, but it certainly isn't coming off of my wrist; I already tried to pull it off, no go.  Since it is an inch bigger, it is so much heavier!
> I am uploading a pic right now, so I will post it as soon as I can!


----------



## darkangel07760

Here is the first impulsive pic I took:


----------



## Candice0985

that fits perfectly! it looks exactly how mine hangs. don't you love the weight for the larger size? you can really feel it when it slides towards your hand


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> that fits perfectly! it looks exactly how mine hangs. don't you love the weight for the larger size? you can really feel it when it slides towards your hand


 
Yes, I totally know what you mean!  Even though I paid to get mine polished, and I paid for shipping both ways, I honestly feel like I got the better part of the deal.  One inch bigger is ALOT heavier!


----------



## chanel-girl

AnnaKian said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I visited Cartier to try a second Love to match my WG one. Debating between RG and YG, RG looked so much nicer on me.
> Cartier has to order my size, and could not tell me if they would be able to deliver it before Christmas! It will be gift from DH, so I keep my fingers crossed....
> 
> AAAAh....I cannot wait that long, I want it NOW...LOL...!



Congrats on deciding! Maybe you can order it from another store and have it sent?


----------



## chanel-girl

darkangel07760 said:


> Yes, I totally know what you mean!  Even though I paid to get mine polished, and I paid for shipping both ways, I honestly feel like I got the better part of the deal.  One inch bigger is ALOT heavier!




Happy to hear it arrived and this size works better for you!


----------



## freshie2096

darkangel07760 said:


> I told my SO that after he signed for it, to come by work and drop it off, I can't wait until I get home from work!
> I really miss having my love bracelet on... We exchanged them back in April, andI am excited to have a looser fit because it will make the summers alot easier.  This summer showed me that I need a looser fit.  I am so greatful that I was lucky enough to swap bracelets with someone else.
> AND I know my SO will be glad, so he won't hear me complain about how it doesn't fit on my left wrist properly!



I'm happy for you, bet you can't wait to open it
Have you try it on yet?? Feels better?? Pics please!!


----------



## radio_shrink

I am so glad you are happy with the 19 *darkangel07760*, it looks great on you! I would love to see more modeling pics if you have a chance


----------



## einseine

*darkangel07760*,
Thanks for your sharing the pics!!  Now I am convinced that I'll get a size 18 for my second Love.  I like how the oversized Love hangs!!! (for my dominant I am not sure how it works tough...)

*Congrats!!!  *Your Love looks perfect on you!!  I am really happy for you!


----------



## freshie2096

peppers90 said:


> Does anyone here own a Love ring?  What do you think?



I had one before with half diamonds in white gold but it got scratch all over it after 6 months of wearing. I'm thinking may be to get a classic  RG /YG with half diamonds instead as I've been told WG with diamonds do get scratch easily then other types.


----------



## freshie2096

darkangel07760 said:


> Here is the first impulsive pic I took:



It looks great on you
Absolutely love it!! 
We want more pics please!!!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Sorry it took so long!  I am taking them with myBlackberry, and then uploading it to Photobucket, so sometime sit transfers immediately, and sometimes it takes forever!

Here is another pic of me with my hand on my hip.


----------



## kohl_mascara

darkangel07760 said:


> Sorry it took so long!  I am taking them with myBlackberry, and then uploading it to Photobucket, so sometime sit transfers immediately, and sometimes it takes forever!
> 
> Here is another pic of me with my hand on my hip.



Ohh it looks like it fits you perfectly! Congrats!  Glad everything worked out great for you!


----------



## darkangel07760

kohl_mascara said:


> Ohh it looks like it fits you perfectly! Congrats!  Glad everything worked out great for you!


 
Thank you so much!  I am still amazed that an Ebay seller swapped with me... I am very greatful to her!  For anyone that wants to know, her name is fashflair on Ebay and she is great.


----------



## radio_shrink

Does anyone know whether the size number (i.e. 17) refers to the centimeter measurement of the inside or outside circumference of the bracelet?


----------



## freshie2096

radio_shrink said:


> Does anyone know whether the size number (i.e. 17) refers to the centimeter measurement of the inside or outside circumference of the bracelet?[/QUOTE
> 
> I believe the size number is representing the length of bracelet in inches, ie 17 is 17".


----------



## bigheart

that looks cool darkangel, esp the pic with the hand on you hip- i went from 17 to 18 cuff so it would sit below my wrist bone


----------



## AnnaKian

Hi *darkangel*

I'm so happy for you, your bracelet looks perfect, congrats!


----------



## AnnaKian

einseine said:


> *AnnaKian*, Congrats!!  Have you ordered a plain RG?   I cannot wait that long, either.  I'm sure your RG will be coming soon.  Your size was not just in the store stock.  I want to see your combo!


 

Thanx *einseine* !

I tried both RG plain and diamond one and they were both beautiful. As you know diamonds in WG don't pop out a lot and in the RG one you see them very clearly. So at least I have some sparklings on my arm now for sure! 

I'll post when I've received it!

Which will be your second bracelet; RG VCA Perlee, or YG Love?


----------



## einseine

AnnaKian said:


> Thanx *einseine* !
> 
> I tried both RG plain and diamond one and they were both beautiful. As you know diamonds in WG don't pop out a lot and in the RG one you see them very clearly. So at least I have some sparklings on my arm now for sure!
> 
> I'll post when I've received it!
> 
> Which will be your second bracelet; RG VCA Perlee, or YG Love?


 
Yes, I know.  The diamonds in WG don't pop out, but the diamond WG has secial coating and looks whitier!!!  I like that!  (But, the diamonds would be more visible if the WG part didn't look gross?  LOL)

I am SO excited to see your combination!  My second one will be a diamond YG Love.  My third one will be a removable one from VCA.  I don't think I can stand wearing more than two bracelets 24/7.


----------



## thefinerthings

What is the cost of a YG plain Love  bracelet?


----------



## Lanier

*darkangel* - The 19 LOVE looks amazing on your wrist!


----------



## einseine

ooopppsss,,,,  "if the WG part did not look glossy?" - sorry for my English...


----------



## lanasyogamama

I know we've been through this before, but what is the disadvantage of wearing one larger and one smaller Love?


----------



## babybumpkins

lanasyogamama said:


> I know we've been through this before, but what is the disadvantage of wearing one larger and one smaller Love?



This is exactly my question !!!
For example I have slightly loose and thought maybe I wanted size 18, 2 sizes up.  The look would be more elegant bangle like.  However when I play some tennis , run,  swim -  I am glad I have only slightly loose otherwise it may feel silly wearing a heavy gold bangle doing sporty things.

So I love the look of 2 sizes up and probably the weight of it ,  but when I asked a SA if I got it too small ,  she said any bigger would look sloppy . 
So although I regret not trying 2 sizes up - I think slightly loose may be the right size for me ?  Not sure though cuz when I see 2 size up pics I am in love 

Have you guys seen the way Olivia P wears it in the style thread ?  Love it !


----------



## lulilu

Are the love bracelets sold anywhere but the Cartier store?


----------



## USAF Brat

freshie2096 said:


> Hi there, may I ask you which love bracelet have you got? Or bracelets? I wanna to have the second love to pair up with my YG but cannot decide between RG and WG, so I'm here to ask around try to get more opinions on my decision.
> Perhaps you can post some pics if not too much asking? Thanks heaps!!


 
Hi Freshie2096
I, too, am looking to add another bracelet to my YG one and I'm thinking about a link chain bracelet - something that will drape a bit.  I've got the double love necklace and thought about getting the matching bracelet.  I really enjoy looking at the pictures other fans have posted - some many different looks and creative ideas. BTW have you made a decision on your second bracelet?   (The looking and anticipation is fun, though!)


----------



## USAF Brat

lulilu said:


> Are the love bracelets sold anywhere but the Cartier store?


 
I have seen a few at the Neiman Marcus in Florida and Texas - but not the full line - just the basics.


----------



## USAF Brat

darkangel

What a great look!!!  Classy and sophisticated.


----------



## USAF Brat

darkangel07760 said:


> Thank you so much!  I am still amazed that an Ebay seller swapped with me... I am very greatful to her!  For anyone that wants to know, her name is fashflair on Ebay and she is great.


 
darkangel,

Your bracelet looks great - so classy and sophisticated.  Congratulations and wear it in good health!


----------



## lanasyogamama

babybumpkins said:


> This is exactly my question !!!
> For example I have slightly loose and thought maybe I wanted size 18, 2 sizes up.  The look would be more elegant bangle like.  However when I play some tennis , run,  swim -  I am glad I have only slightly loose otherwise it may feel silly wearing a heavy gold bangle doing sporty things.
> 
> So I love the look of 2 sizes up and probably the weight of it ,  but when I asked a SA if I got it too small ,  she said any bigger would look sloppy .
> So although I regret not trying 2 sizes up - I think slightly loose may be the right size for me ?  Not sure though cuz when I see 2 size up pics I am in love
> 
> Have you guys seen the way Olivia P wears it in the style thread ?  Love it !



I went to the Cartier boutique today, which was a real treat for me, I never get into Boston anymore.

I tried two Loves on me, and it didn't move me.  Like Kohl mentioned before, they just stuck together, and it didn't look pretty on me like it does on a lot of the ladies here.

I mentioned that I kind of wish I had gone bigger, and the SA strongly insisted that I had a perfect fit, and that it's not meant to be worn like a bangle.  I'm not sure I agree, but I guess it's good to hear.


----------



## babybumpkins

Yup I feel the exact same way -  not totally sure I agree but glad SA always tell me I have the perfect fit at least .  Oh well stuck with it now . 

Lanasyogamama - did you try on the 18 in the store ?
I think I would feel the same about 2 loves

I also think some celebrities have very skinny arms so what slides down on the arm is still only a semi loose fit on the wrist maybe.


----------



## chanel-girl

What size would be best for a wrist that is 14 cm? I would probably go with the "ideal" or suggested fit but I don't want it to be uncomfortable in the heat...

For those that have a size 16 that fits with some movement, what size is your wrist?


----------



## lanasyogamama

babybumpkins said:


> Lanasyogamama - did you try on the 18 in the store ?
> I think I would feel the same about 2 loves
> 
> I also think some celebrities have very skinny arms so what slides down on the arm is still only a semi loose fit on the wrist maybe.



No, it was another 17, that is all they had, also, the SA also said that she woudn't recommend two different sizes.

Skinny celebs?  NO!


----------



## purseinsanity

chanel-girl said:


> What size would be best for a wrist that is 14 cm? I would probably go with the "ideal" or suggested fit but I don't want it to be uncomfortable in the heat...
> 
> For those that have a size 16 that fits with some movement, what size is your wrist?



My wrist is 14.5cm.  My 16s are definitely loose.  I have an Hermes gold CDC bracelet which measures 15.5 and fits perfectly...I wish they made Loves in that size!


----------



## radio_shrink

lanasyogamama said:


> No, it was another 17, that is all they had, also, the SA also said that she woudn't recommend two different sizes.
> 
> Skinny celebs?  NO!



*lanasyogamama*, if you don't mind me asking, what is your wrist size for reference?


----------



## kohl_mascara

lanasyogamama said:


> I went to the Cartier boutique today, which was a real treat for me, I never get into Boston anymore.
> 
> I tried two Loves on me, and it didn't move me.  Like Kohl mentioned before, they just stuck together, and it didn't look pretty on me like it does on a lot of the ladies here.
> 
> I mentioned that I kind of wish I had gone bigger, and the SA strongly insisted that I had a perfect fit, and that it's not meant to be worn like a bangle.  I'm not sure I agree, but I guess it's good to hear.



Sorry the two Loves didn't work on you!  Didn't it just look like one giant, thick bracelet?  Even when trying on different colors, the stack just didn't do it for me. I kind of wish I got a tighter fitting bracelet. . .I feel like mine is too loose on me, but since it's engraved, it's mine forever! What about your size do you not like?  Is it because you switched it from your left to right?


----------



## wendy_bruin

chanel-girl said:


> What size would be best for a wrist that is 14 cm? I would probably go with the "ideal" or suggested fit but I don't want it to be uncomfortable in the heat...
> 
> For those that have a size 16 that fits with some movement, what size is your wrist?



My wrist is ~13.335cm (5 1/4 inches). I wear a size 16 and I love that I can push it up my arm when I work on the computer.


----------



## freshie2096

USAF Brat said:


> Hi Freshie2096
> I, too, am looking to add another bracelet to my YG one and I'm thinking about a link chain bracelet - something that will drape a bit.  I've got the double love necklace and thought about getting the matching bracelet.  I really enjoy looking at the pictures other fans have posted - some many different looks and creative ideas. BTW have you made a decision on your second bracelet?   (The looking and anticipation is fun, though!)



I think or i'm sure, i should say, i would go with RG love range. The battle is now with RG love bracelet or RG baby link bracelet. I have lots of members advised me that RG colour is very close to YG if wearing them all together, more like wearing a big thick love bracelet from far distance, and i don't like that... i want something different and stands out if you know what i mean. Then i called my local Cartier shop, they told me that they have sold out all of RG baby love bracelets as they are a really popular item all time, and their next shipment is not due till early next year, which means there is no guarantee that i'll get one unless i put down 10% cash deposit in advance.... Gee.... That makes really hard on me, i really really want the second bracelet before my birthday month.... Again, i guess it meant to be RG love bracelet after all then...... 
Whatever it is, i'll keep you posted.
How you go with your decision???
Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## AnnaKian

lanasyogamama said:


> No, it was another 17, that is all they had, also, the SA also said that she woudn't recommend two different sizes.
> 
> Skinny celebs?  NO!


 
Last week I went to Cartier to try on a second Love to match my WG one (size 17). I told my SA that I was thinking of getting my second one a size larger, but she strongly advised not to do so and said that my 17 was just perfect, not too tight, not too loose; just how Cartier recommends. Because I was not totally convinced, she put a 18 on me to see and feel it myself and she was sooo right!
I brought a friend with me and she also agreed that two different sizes just didn't look good. The bigger one could slide over my 17 and hung to low on my hand and would get in the way. Also I didn't like that it would turn around my wrist by itself. Moving my arm caused quite some clanking too which was kinda annoying...
Then I tried on a size 17 and all three of us just got a big smile on our faces, those same sizes looked sooo beautiful together...I also was afraid that it would look like one thick one. Perhaps sometimes that would happen, but I didn't care about it any more...
So I got a 17 which SA had to order because it was not in stock (diamond one) She told me that RG is very popular in Europe, so probably it will take some weeks or even months...
Also she said Cartier will have worldwide price increase, most probably Oct/Nov, 2-6% up!

Sorry it didn't work for you, but I'm sure you'll find something else which you love hehe...! 

Ok, long story, hope this all helps!


----------



## freshie2096

AnnaKian said:


> Last week I went to Cartier to try on a second Love to match my WG one (size 17). I told my SA that I was thinking of getting my second one a size larger, but she strongly advised not to do so and said that my 17 was just perfect, not too tight, not too loose; just how Cartier recommends. Because I was not totally convinced, she put a 18 on me to see and feel it myself and she was sooo right!
> I brought a friend with me and she also agreed that two different sizes just didn't look good. The bigger one could slide over my 17 and hung to low on my hand and would get in the way. Also I didn't like that it would turn around my wrist by itself. Moving my arm caused quite some clanking too which was kinda annoying...
> Then I tried on a size 17 and all three of us just got a big smile on our faces, those same sizes looked sooo beautiful together...I also was afraid that it would look like one thick one. Perhaps sometimes that would happen, but I didn't care about it any more...
> So I got a 17 which SA had to order because it was not in stock (diamond one) She told me that RG is very popular in Europe, so probably it will take some weeks or even months...
> Also she said Cartier will have worldwide price increase, most probably Oct/Nov, 2-6% up!
> 
> Sorry it didn't work for you, but I'm sure you'll find something else which you love hehe...!
> 
> Ok, long story, hope this all helps!



Another price increase?? 
My local Cartier shop does not have any RG bracelets in stock, all orders have to wait till next shipment come through, but i want it now or before the price increase at least......


----------



## AnnaKian

freshie2096 said:


> Another price increase??
> My local Cartier shop does not have any RG bracelets in stock, all orders have to wait till next shipment come through, but i want it now or before the price increase at least......


 
I was also suprised to hear about another price increase, because we've just had one in Europe last spring!
SA told this increase was again due to high gold price. I asked if Cartier would ever decrease if goldprice does, but she told me they never would. I found that not logical and not fair towards customers, but she said (without being arrogant) that Cartier would sell it anyway...

So she advised me to order now to avoid upcoming increase, without pushing me. So I decided to go for it (my DH buys), because no way I want to spend more, these prices really become ridiculous now (they already are) !


----------



## freshie2096

AnnaKian said:


> I was also suprised to hear about another price increase, because we've just had one in Europe last spring!
> SA told this increase was again due to high gold price. I asked if Cartier would ever decrease if goldprice does, but she told me they never would. I found that not logical and not fair towards customers, but she said (without being arrogant) that Cartier would sell it anyway...
> 
> So she advised me to order now to avoid upcoming increase, without pushing me. So I decided to go for it (my DH buys), because no way I want to spend more, these prices really become ridiculous now (they already are) !



We already had price increased back to July this year in Sydeny.
I called Cartier last week to arrange put away one of their RG love bracelet on hold till coming Sunday for me, then they told me they are OUT completed!!!  They also informed me there is no guarantee the price won't increase later on this year, but he did advise me to be quick and put down 10% deposit to secure it as they are really popular. I was wondering, what price they will charge me in total, the price before the increase or after??


----------



## lanasyogamama

kohl_mascara said:


> Sorry the two Loves didn't work on you!  Didn't it just look like one giant, thick bracelet?  Even when trying on different colors, the stack just didn't do it for me. I kind of wish I got a tighter fitting bracelet. . .I feel like mine is too loose on me, but since it's engraved, it's mine forever! What about your size do you not like?  Is it because you switched it from your left to right?



This is so silly, but I guess I like how the bigger bracelet makes people's arms look skinnier.  My fit is completely comfortable now though, so I really shouldn't complain.


----------



## AnnaKian

freshie2096 said:


> We already had price increased back to July this year in Sydeny.
> I called Cartier last week to arrange put away one of their RG love bracelet on hold till coming Sunday for me, then they told me they are OUT completed!!!  They also informed me there is no guarantee the price won't increase later on this year, but he did advise me to be quick and put down 10% deposit to secure it as they are really popular. I was wondering, what price they will charge me in total, the price before the increase or after??


 

I paid 10% deposit, therefore they charge me price before increase.But check with your SA if he would do that likewise.
So I understand you made your final decision to go for RG bracelet? Although I will have WG/RG combo, RG will look lovely with your YG as well. My SA let me try several colors and sizes last week and I could tell YG/RG is gorgeous too!
But have you tried it on in person? If not, I would strongly recommend to do so. Everyone's hand/arm is different in size and shape, skintone, etc. You should see it IRL before you finally decide...

Good luck with your 'hunt' !


----------



## AnnaKian

lanasyogamama said:


> This is so silly, but I guess I like how the bigger bracelet makes people's arms look skinnier.  My fit is completely comfortable now though, so I really shouldn't complain.


 

You're not silly, bigger bracelet does make your arm look skinnier. But the bracelet should sit nicely on your wrist, if it hangs to low on your hand it's too loose IMO. Now *that* would look silly to me!


----------



## AnnaKian

*lanasyogamama*

I forgot to mention: For what it's worth, looking at your avatar I would say your bracelet fit is perfection!


----------



## freshie2096

AnnaKian said:


> I paid 10% deposit, therefore they charge me price before increase.But check with your SA if he would do that likewise.
> So I understand you made your final decision to go for RG bracelet? Although I will have WG/RG combo, RG will look lovely with your YG as well. My SA let me try several colors and sizes last week and I could tell YG/RG is gorgeous too!
> But have you tried it on in person? If not, I would strongly recommend to do so. Everyone's hand/arm is different in size and shape, skintone, etc. You should see it IRL before you finally decide...
> 
> Good luck with your 'hunt' !



Thanks for your advise, AnnaKian! I know I should try it on in person, so that i called them last week, but my local Cartier are all out of RG, I don't know what should I do now? The worse scenario i guess is exchange it within 30 days of purchasing  and paid the difference.


----------



## freshie2096

AnnaKian said:


> I paid 10% deposit, therefore they charge me price before increase.But check with your SA if he would do that likewise.
> So I understand you made your final decision to go for RG bracelet? Although I will have WG/RG combo, RG will look lovely with your YG as well. My SA let me try several colors and sizes last week and I could tell YG/RG is gorgeous too!
> But have you tried it on in person? If not, I would strongly recommend to do so. Everyone's hand/arm is different in size and shape, skintone, etc. You should see it IRL before you finally decide...
> 
> Good luck with your 'hunt' !



Congrats for your purchase and be sure posting more pics after you've got it!!
Can't wait to see you wearing them all!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

AnnaKian said:


> *lanasyogamama*
> 
> I forgot to mention: For what it's worth, looking at your avatar I would say your bracelet fit is perfection!



Thanks girl!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

darkangel07760 said:


> Here is the first impulsive pic I took:


 Beautiful!! Worth the wait! Congratulations!


----------



## jewel obsessed

question for everyone... I have the RG love ring (thicker version) to match my RG love bracelet. When I went to buy my ring i almost thought about purchasing the ring that says LOVE on it, but decided it would be more classic just to get the regular one with all screw motifs. I was wondering if anyone has the ring that says LOVE and if you could post pictures. I didn't buy it but i still think its beautiful and MIGHT decide to splurge and get it in the future, to stack perhaps. TIA!


----------



## kohl_mascara

lanasyogamama said:


> This is so silly, but I guess I like how the bigger bracelet makes people's arms look skinnier.  My fit is completely comfortable now though, so I really shouldn't complain.



Ohhh yeah, I get you!  In fact, DF didn't like the Love at first because he thought it looked like a handcuff.  When I tried on the larger size, he thought it looked prettier.  Anyway, I'm so glad you are happy with your fit!


----------



## chanel-girl

wendy_bruin said:


> My wrist is ~13.335cm (5 1/4 inches). I wear a size 16 and I love that I can push it up my arm when I work on the computer.



Thanks Purse and Wendy!  I didn't measure the cm right though LOL because my wrist is smaller then 5.5" which is 14 cm, my wrist is actually 4 3/4". But since you guys have movement with the 16 it sounds like it would be the size I want.


----------



## darkangel07760

USAF Brat said:


> darkangel,
> 
> Your bracelet looks great - so classy and sophisticated.  Congratulations and wear it in good health!


 
Thank you so much!  I have onyl been wearing it since Friday, but WOW what a difference!  So much better!


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Beautiful!! Worth the wait! Congratulations!


 
I love it so much!  The looser fit is definitely the way to go for me.  I promised my SO I wouldn't get it banged up at work, so I wear a sweatband around it to protect it.


----------



## darkangel07760

jewel obsessed said:


> question for everyone... I have the RG love ring (thicker version) to match my RG love bracelet. When I went to buy my ring i almost thought about purchasing the ring that says LOVE on it, but decided it would be more classic just to get the regular one with all screw motifs. I was wondering if anyone has the ring that says LOVE and if you could post pictures. I didn't buy it but i still think its beautiful and MIGHT decide to splurge and get it in the future, to stack perhaps. TIA!


 
I don't have a picture, but I kinda like the one that says "LOVE" on it!


----------



## darkangel07760

lanasyogamama said:


> This is so silly, but I guess I like how the bigger bracelet makes people's arms look skinnier.  My fit is completely comfortable now though, so I really shouldn't complain.


 
You know what?  It seems to make my wrist look smaller, which is cool with me!


----------



## chanel-girl

Others that have a 16, what size is your wrist? I wish a had a Cartier near me...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

darkangel07760 said:


> I love it so much!  The looser fit is definitely the way to go for me.  I promised my SO I wouldn't get it banged up at work, so I wear a sweatband around it to protect it.


Great idea!


----------



## jewel obsessed

Definitely a classic piece! I have not removed mine either since i got it and don't plan on it. I have the RG and also got the ring to match and i LOVE them (no pun intended ) They are my all time favorite pieces ever and i am OBSESSED with jewelry, if you couldnt already tell by my alias hahah! Truly an investment piece. if you can get it now because since i got mine less than 2 years ago it has already gone up by more than $1,000. GL and enjoy when you get it!


----------



## Lanier

chanel-girl said:


> Others that have a 16, what size is your wrist? I wish a had a Cartier near me...



I was measured for a 16 (and have tried one on) and my wrist is a smidge less than 5.5."


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ Thank you!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Lanier said:


> I was measured for a 16 (and have tried one on) and my wrist is a smidge less than 5.5."



Same here but I ended up getting a 17 instead.


----------



## mlitmo

Hi ladies, I need your help! I've been wanting the YG love bracelet for almost a year. It is now up to $5,500 in the US. This would be my single most expensive purchase ever. I have no problem spending 2k on Chanel and Balenciaga purses, but the love just seems superrrrrrrrrr expensive. Stupid I know! For those of you that have the love bracelet, would you buy it all over again with these insane prices? 

Also, If I do take the plunge I'm not sure if I should just buy it brand new from a Cartier store and use the credit card for 12 months no interest, or if I should just buy it second hand online. I'm a bit nervous making this kind of purchase online, but I could save about 2k. 

I just don't know what to do! I feel crazy spending almost 6k on a bracelet.


----------



## Phillyfan

I am so glad I got my WG bangle when it was under $5,000! There is no way that I would ever pay the prices that they are asking now. Insane - IMO!


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ Hokaplan do you wear your bracelet 24/7? I remember reading a while back that you were worried about scratches, inevitable I know...


----------



## chanel-girl

mlitmo said:


> Hi ladies, I need your help! I've been wanting the YG love bracelet for almost a year. It is now up to $5,500 in the US. This would be my single most expensive purchase ever. I have no problem spending 2k on Chanel and Balenciaga purses, but the love just seems superrrrrrrrrr expensive. Stupid I know! For those of you that have the love bracelet, would you buy it all over again with these insane prices?
> 
> Also, If I do take the plunge I'm not sure if I should just buy it brand new from a Cartier store and use the credit card for 12 months no interest, or if I should just buy it second hand online. I'm a bit nervous making this kind of purchase online, but I could save about 2k.
> 
> I just don't know what to do! I feel crazy spending almost 6k on a bracelet.



They just keep getting more and more expensive so even pre-owned Loves are getting more expensive! I was thinking of getting one about a year ago also and I am kicking myself for waiting! The bracelet was like $3500 in 2008! The 4 diamond Love (which I am debating on) went up $1500 in 2011 (insane!) and there is expected to be another price increase before the end of the year. I am just taking the plunge now before they get any more expensive! If you get it before the impending price increase just think that you save the difference with the new price!


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Great idea!


 
Yea!  It is a double wide band, so the bracelet can move around a bit and still be covered.


----------



## Phillyfan

I took my WG bangle off last Spring. I have trouble at airport security and I'm always pulled out of line to be wanded and pat-down. We're always rushing at airports and I don't like to hold my family up. So we're away a lot in the next month. But then not again until February. So maybe I'll wear it from Nov-Feb and then May-Sept.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

freshie2096 said:


> We already had price increased back to July this year in Sydeny.
> I called Cartier last week to arrange put away one of their RG love bracelet on hold till coming Sunday for me, then they told me they are OUT completed!!!  They also informed me there is no guarantee the price won't increase later on this year, but he did advise me to be quick and put down 10% deposit to secure it as they are really popular. I was wondering, what price they will charge me in total, the price before the increase or after??



Congratulations - please post pics when you get it! I have been waiting for a RG bracelet for a couple of months from Melbourne. Has your SA told you how long it will take for yours to arrive?


----------



## freshie2096

DesignerNewbie said:


> Congratulations - please post pics when you get it! I have been waiting for a RG bracelet for a couple of months from Melbourne. Has your SA told you how long it will take for yours to arrive?



Hi there,  RG love is a such hot item as we both know, i've been waited for awhile, hopefully i can have it before Xmas; have you put down deposit yet?? My SA told me they have one RG love in size 17 with diamonds in store in sydney few days ago but was on held for one of their client, hasn't heard back yet for availability, so i'm guessing it's gone and gone again....

All the best for your hunt


----------



## DesignerNewbie

freshie2096 said:


> Hi there,  RG love is a such hot item as we both know, i've been waited for awhile, hopefully i can have it before Xmas; have you put down deposit yet?? My SA told me they have one RG love in size 17 with diamonds in store in sydney few days ago but was on held for one of their client, hasn't heard back yet for availability, so i'm guessing it's gone and gone again....
> 
> All the best for your hunt



Thanks - you too!

I've pretty much been waiting since July, before the last price rise (!!) - I'm looking for one in size 16, which is apparently also difficult to get. I asked my SA about a deposit in July, but she never replied - I'm going to push the matter a bit further, as I definitely don't want to have to pay more once it increases again (which I'm sure it will).

I notice that most of the bracelets that are being sold second-hand are all white gold, which to be honest makes me want a white gold one less. I would have though they would be more difficult to find second hand, given they are more expensive.


----------



## freshie2096

DesignerNewbie said:


> Thanks - you too!
> 
> I've pretty much been waiting since July, before the last price rise (!!) - I'm looking for one in size 16, which is apparently also difficult to get. I asked my SA about a deposit in July, but she never replied - I'm going to push the matter a bit further, as I definitely don't want to have to pay more once it increases again (which I'm sure it will).
> 
> I notice that most of the bracelets that are being sold second-hand are all white gold, which to be honest makes me want a white gold one less. I would have though they would be more difficult to find second hand, given they are more expensive.



I'm thinking the same thing that white gold would be more difficult to find on the second- hand market but the opposite in reality. Rose gold parentally is the most expensive one than yellow gold &white gold in Japan at Cartier shop, that's what I have been told anyway. 
Yeah, definitely put down 10% deposit to secure your bracelet, and make sure they only bill you the price they quoted to you. 
Keep us updated!!


----------



## mlitmo

chanel-girl said:


> They just keep getting more and more expensive so even pre-owned Loves are getting more expensive! I was thinking of getting one about a year ago also and I am kicking myself for waiting! The bracelet was like $3500 in 2008! The 4 diamond Love (which I am debating on) went up $1500 in 2011 (insane!) and there is expected to be another price increase before the end of the year. I am just taking the plunge now before they get any more expensive! If you get it before the impending price increase just think that you save the difference with the new price!




I know!! I might as well buy it now. I'm going to keep regretting it if I don't!


----------



## lanasyogamama

mlitmo said:


> Hi ladies, I need your help! I've been wanting the YG love bracelet for almost a year. It is now up to $5,500 in the US. This would be my single most expensive purchase ever. I have no problem spending 2k on Chanel and Balenciaga purses, but the love just seems superrrrrrrrrr expensive. Stupid I know! For those of you that have the love bracelet, would you buy it all over again with these insane prices?
> 
> Also, If I do take the plunge I'm not sure if I should just buy it brand new from a Cartier store and use the credit card for 12 months no interest, or if I should just buy it second hand online. I'm a bit nervous making this kind of purchase online, but I could save about 2k.
> 
> I just don't know what to do! I feel crazy spending almost 6k on a bracelet.





chanel-girl said:


> ^^^ Hokaplan do you wear your bracelet 24/7? I remember reading a while back that you were worried about scratches, inevitable I know...



You should just get it.  It's so much better than getting two high end bags.  You can hand this down to the next generation!  I bought mine for $3400 and I would buy it at the current price if I didn't already have it.  

I wear mine 24x7.  It definitely has scratches, but they don't bother me one bit.  I think of them the same way I do my wedding band (wide YG plain band) and I think of how those scratches represent the years of my marriage. 

For me, I would go new vs. preowned.  The amount they knock off isn't worth the risk of getting a fake or damaged piece.


----------



## mabli

avcbob said:


> My wife wears two love bracelets, both the same size...but I don't know what the size is. Probably doesn't really matter what her size is since it's a matter of fit on your wrist. Her's are loose enough to push up her arm about 3 or 4 inches from her wrist. They can be rotated, with a little effort when on the wrist bone. There is no way they will go over her hand though. They must be unscrewed to be removed. I will send pictures if you'd like. Overall she finds them very comfortable and has been wearing the first one for about 5 years and the second for a little over one year.  First one was off for a quick polish when we got the second one, otherwise they've never been off.  Bob




thanks for the advice!! took the plunge last week and return the 16 for a 17...been wearing it for 3 days and i know i made the right choice w/ the 17!! its def not as snug as the 16 giving it room to move around a bit and feeling slightly more like a bangle than a bracelet (which i don't mind)  i like how it falls down past my wrist bone a bit more than the 16 and also able to maneuver it higher up towards my arm when i need to.


----------



## mabli

chanel-girl said:


> They just keep getting more and more expensive so even pre-owned Loves are getting more expensive! I was thinking of getting one about a year ago also and I am kicking myself for waiting! The bracelet was like $3500 in 2008! The 4 diamond Love (which I am debating on) went up $1500 in 2011 (insane!) and there is expected to be another price increase before the end of the year. I am just taking the plunge now before they get any more expensive! If you get it before the impending price increase just think that you save the difference with the new price!



i totally understand where you're coming from!! i was debating over the 4 diamond purchase last year and wanted to wait until this year thinking there wouldn't be such a ridiculous price increase..due to our economy and what not, the price increase was way more than expected. with the expectant of our lil one this coming winter, hubby gifted the love bracelet as an early gift. needless to say, i am loving it!! of course the price is not worth it LOL but think of how long you will be wearing it, def not a spontaneous buy because you will have it forever!!


----------



## ohsohappy

Anyone knows the exact date for price increase?  Also expected increase amount? 
I am thinking either plain YG or 4 point diamond YG.  4 point look prettier but doesn't have 20 size.  19 is ok( too fit) but 20 seems better for me. Which one should I go for? 
Also, What was the before July increase price for plain YG and 4 point YG?  I heard 4 point increased 1500.  It means it was 8300 and now 9950?  How about plain YG?  I know it is 5500 now.  
Thanks in advance


----------



## dialv

mlitmo it sounds like you really want one and you will be very happy to have it even though it it crazy expensive. I used the cartier card 12 months no interest, I bought mine last January when it was 4400 Cnd so waiting longer it will just go higher. Also like you said if you used to buy bags which are getting pretty high this is a way better decision. You will love it.


----------



## chanel-girl

ohsohappy said:


> Anyone knows the exact date for price increase?  Also expected increase amount?
> I am thinking either plain YG or 4 point diamond YG.  4 point look prettier but doesn't have 20 size.  19 is ok( too fit) but 20 seems better for me. Which one should I go for?
> Also, What was the before July increase price for plain YG and 4 point YG?  I heard 4 point increased 1500.  It means it was 8300 and now 9950?  How about plain YG?  I know it is 5500 now.
> Thanks in advance




I know that in Feb. 2011 it was around $7800, it is now $9350....crazy! I am trying to find out when the price increase is also but as of yesterday when I called Cartier they said that they hadn't heard anything yet. Since you are wearing it all the time you really need to make sure it isn't too small, maybe they could special order a 20 with diamonds?


----------



## MarlaSinger

How would you know which size would be appropriate for your wrist?

We have one here in Beverly Hills...I'm just a bit too timid to actually walk in.


----------



## mlitmo

lanasyogamama said:


> You should just get it.  It's so much better than getting two high end bags.  You can hand this down to the next generation!  I bought mine for $3400 and I would buy it at the current price if I didn't already have it.
> 
> I wear mine 24x7.  It definitely has scratches, but they don't bother me one bit.  I think of them the same way I do my wedding band (wide YG plain band) and I think of how those scratches represent the years of my marriage.
> 
> For me, I would go new vs. preowned.  The amount they knock off isn't worth the risk of getting a fake or damaged piece.



Thanks for your advice. I don't have a Cartier next to me, but I'm going to Chicago later this month.


----------



## mlitmo

dialv said:


> mlitmo it sounds like you really want one and you will be very happy to have it even though it it crazy expensive. I used the cartier card 12 months no interest, I bought mine last January when it was 4400 Cnd so waiting longer it will just go higher. Also like you said if you used to buy bags which are getting pretty high this is a way better decision. You will love it.



Your right dialv!! I have to wait a few weeks and I will go buy it at the Michigan ave store in Chicago.


----------



## Candice0985

MarlaSinger said:


> How would you know which size would be appropriate for your wrist?
> 
> We have one here in Beverly Hills...I'm just a bit too timid to actually walk in.


 HI Marla,

theres a bracelet sizer on the Cartier website http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jew...g-guides/bracelets?center=true&selectedPage=1

you can measure your wrist and then match it up to the sizes of the bracelets.
some of us have gone up 1 or 2 sizes to have a looser fit. while some of us have preferred to wear the bracelet true to size

don't be intimidated by Cartier or any jewellery store. they are all there to be of help to you and if you run into a snotty SA that's there problem! Jewellery stores are meant to be fun!


----------



## ohsohappy

chanel-girl said:


> I know that in Feb. 2011 it was around $7800, it is now $9350....crazy! I am trying to find out when the price increase is also but as of yesterday when I called Cartier they said that they hadn't heard anything yet. Since you are wearing it all the time you really need to make sure it isn't too small, maybe they could special order a 20 with diamonds?



Thank you so much for your reply!  OMG 1550 increase....I can't believe....If it is special order then, is it far more expensive than normal items?  I asked the same thing to SA and she seems not want to take the special order...


----------



## VuittonsLover

Definitely not out of style.

I own two.. and have only ever seen 2 other people wearing it ever.. and I have had it for over 3 years now.

its a classic.


----------



## eye candy

einseine said:


> Thanks, eye candy!
> Yes, I will get my second Love and wear it on my right hand.  WG and YG on each hand!  I don't know how I would look, but I cannot stack them because I play the piano.



Sounds great!  I posted some pics for reference.  One of them is from a fellow tPF, suzie.  And the other is from www.corystyle.com.   I hope they don't mind!!  They have a beautiful stack.  I also love suzie's Hermes bracelet and cory's cartier watch.


----------



## jess_hj

Does anyone know the price of YG love bangle (w/o diamonds) in Canada?
Thanks~~!


----------



## eye candy

jewel obsessed said:


> the first week?!  that's horrible! :cry: I got mine in January of 2010 for my 20th bday and i have not taken it off since, nor has a screw even loosened a bit. Did they put that little solution to keep it tight when they put it on you?



Solution?  I didn't know there there was such a thing.  Hmm....


----------



## eye candy

freshie2096 said:


> Hi eye candy, I'm decided to have the second love bracelet, just wondering  do you know if wearing them together will created a lot more of dints and marks around the edges?? Or should I go for one size down of the second one to avoid?? Thanks!



Oh, don't get a size down!  The screws from the bottom of the bigger bracelet will create a lot of scratches on top of the smaller bracelet.  Same size bracelets are better.  Since the love bracelet is oval, you may find that one of them will still go on top of the other at some random moment.  That may cause some deep scratches when that happens. Best thing to do when you have both is to put both bracelets up on your arm towards your elbow.  It prevents it from overlapping and making that loud clanging sound when they hit each other.  

My friend has "baby-ed" her love bracelet (as opposed to me).  And her bracelet still has tiny scratches here and there!  We can get it from just rubbing the bracelet against rough clothes or jackets or blankets or buckling our seatbelts or hitting it against a pave diamond band on the other hand.  Or even the mere act of crossing our arms and having it hit on the watch or bracelet on the other arm.  But that's the beauty of the bracelet.  Something to wear 24/7.      The patinas/scratches are like your thumbprint. If you ever part with your bracelet and see it again, you know it's yours.


----------



## einseine

eye candy said:


> Sounds great!  I posted some pics for reference.  One of them is from a fellow tPF, suzie.  And the other is from http://www.corystyle.com.   I hope they don't mind!!  They have a beautiful stack.  I also love suzie's Hermes bracelet and cory's cartier watch.


 
WoW *eye candy*!  How sweet of you!!!  What a great reference modeling pics!  If I get a YG one for my right hand, I would be looking like her!  Thanks so much!


----------



## avcbob

The 'solution' is called Loc-Tite.  I've tried a little on one screw of my Wife's bracelet and so far so good.  She was having trouble with loose screws (we're talking her bracelets here) all the time.



jewel obsessed said:


> the first week?! that's horrible! :cry: I got mine in January of 2010 for my 20th bday and i have not taken it off since, nor has a screw even loosened a bit. Did they put that little solution to keep it tight when they put it on you?


----------



## jewel obsessed

avcbob said:


> The 'solution' is called Loc-Tite.  I've tried a little on one screw of my Wife's bracelet and so far so good.  She was having trouble with loose screws (we're talking her bracelets here) all the time.


haha, good clarification avc! but yes precisely what I was talking about. Its a shame! I have not once had any problems, not even a tiny movement of my either screw. I guess its just the luck of the draw  . I remember reading something on TPF (possibly in this thread, although my memory is jogged) that the new version of the bracelet has screws that do not come off completely but that are in fact attached to the bracelet permanently so as to avoid such problems. Is that the case? If so does anyone have any pics or a recent one purchased so we can see what the mechanism is all about? TIA!


----------



## avcbob

I'm not clear on if you have Loc-Tite on your bracelet or not. If not, you must haven tightened your screws very tight.  My Wifes first bracelet is the old style that has standard screws.  The second one has a newer style with a slightly different lenght screw, but not the 'captive' style. The first one comes loose more than the newer one, but they both do it.  I'd like to see the new captive screw style too.



jewel obsessed said:


> haha, good clarification avc! but yes precisely what I was talking about. Its a shame! I have not once had any problems, not even a tiny movement of my either screw. I guess its just the luck of the draw  . I remember reading something on TPF (possibly in this thread, although my memory is jogged) that the new version of the bracelet has screws that do not come off completely but that are in fact attached to the bracelet permanently so as to avoid such problems. Is that the case? If so does anyone have any pics or a recent one purchased so we can see what the mechanism is all about? TIA!


----------



## jewel obsessed

eye candy said:


> Solution?  I didn't know there there was such a thing.  Hmm....


Yea, avc mentioned its called loc-tite. My SA put my bracelet on for me in the Cartier boutique so when she did so she also automatically put the solution in the hole before she put in the screw. Maybe some of the people who have had their screws fall out had a loved one or a non-SA put it on and there was no solution to keep it tight. But then again I have had mine on for quite some time now and i am sure the solution has worn away. luckily i still haven't had any problems. Hope im not jinxing it


----------



## eye candy

jewel obsessed said:


> Yea, avc mentioned its called loc-tite. My SA put my bracelet on for me in the Cartier boutique so when she did so she also automatically put the solution in the hole before she put in the screw. Maybe some of the people who have had their screws fall out had a loved one or a non-SA put it on and there was no solution to keep it tight. But then again I have had mine on for quite some time now and i am sure the solution has worn away. luckily i still haven't had any problems. Hope im not jinxing it



I definitely didn't have any solution put on mine.  I had the SA put it on me right before the screw fell out that first week.  I thought she screwed it on tight too.  But ever since then, my DH does it.


----------



## eye candy

avcbob said:


> I'm not clear on if you have Loc-Tite on your bracelet or not. If not, you must haven tightened your screws very tight.  My Wifes first bracelet is the old style that has standard screws.  The second one has a newer style with a slightly different lenght screw, but not the 'captive' style. The first one comes loose more than the newer one, but they both do it.  I'd like to see the new captive screw style too.



Someone posted their new bracelet a couple of pages back.  She mentioned that the screw is secured by a metal plate of some sort.  Looking at the Cartier site, the screw looks more flushed into the bracelet (it doesn't stick out as much as the older versions) and the back of the screw case is all solid (no hole in the middle). 

I'll need to check it out myself.  I must resist buying a second bracelet.  I need Will-power.


----------



## avcbob

Jewel-

I wasn't aware that Cartier SA's would apply a locking agent.  Do you know if it was specifically Loc-Tite, and if so what color?  I've been using purple which is the weakest.  I'm thinking Cartier might have some other brand specifically intended for jewelery.  We asked about Loc-Tite at the Beverly Hills Cartier and they hadn't heard of it - where did you get yours? How much did they apply - I used about a spec on the end of a toothpick. Would love to know what you got from them.  If it's Loc-Tite, it doesn't break down until you break it free removing it.  Unless you mess with the screws trying to loosen them, they're on there for good!

Bob


jewel obsessed said:


> Yea, avc mentioned its called loc-tite. My SA put my bracelet on for me in the Cartier boutique so when she did so she also automatically put the solution in the hole before she put in the screw. Maybe some of the people who have had their screws fall out had a loved one or a non-SA put it on and there was no solution to keep it tight. But then again I have had mine on for quite some time now and i am sure the solution has worn away. luckily i still haven't had any problems. Hope im not jinxing it


----------



## scarlet555

purseinsanity said:


> My wrist is 14cm and both of my Loves are size 16.  The Hermes CDC measures about 15.5.



Can you slip your bracelet out without remove the screws? Just curious...


----------



## Candice0985

eye candy said:


> Someone posted their new bracelet a couple of pages back.  She mentioned that the screw is secured by a metal plate of some sort.  Looking at the Cartier site, the screw looks more flushed into the bracelet (it doesn't stick out as much as the older versions) and the back of the screw case is all solid (no hole in the middle).
> 
> I'll need to check it out myself.  I must resist buying a second bracelet.  I need Will-power.


so the older model of the Cartier love has a small hole on the inside of the bracelet where the screws screw into?

mine must be a newer style the inside of my bracelet where the screws are is a solid casing. correct me if all bracelets are like mine!

btw I purchased mine in mid july


----------



## purseinsanity

scarlet555 said:


> Can you slip your bracelet out without remove the screws? Just curious...



No.  Unfortunately for me, although my wrists are small, I have hideous giant palms!  The precise reason why I can't wear conventional bangles...they have to be HUGE to fit over my man-hands and then look ridiculous on my small wrists.  :cry:


----------



## scarlet555

purseinsanity said:


> No.  Unfortunately for me, although my wrists are small, I have hideous giant palms!  The precise reason why I can't wear conventional bangles...they have to be HUGE to fit over my man-hands and then look ridiculous on my small wrists.  :cry:


 I have the same problem!


----------



## eye candy

^So I just visited my local Cartier boutique much to the distress of the DH.  Haha.  

For the bracelets purchased three months ago, the screws come completely off.  For the newer versions like Candice's, the screws are part of the bracelet!  And they are completely flushed into the bracelet - the screw head doesn't stick out.  So the screws look like they are really part of the design.

The rainbow colored RG bracelet is TDF!  Anyway, the newer bracelets and the older ones are the same in terms of thickness, design, etc..so they are still stackable.  It's just the screws are different.  With this newer design, you'll definitely won't be loosing any screws - they are part of the bracelet.


----------



## eye candy

Oh, and the SA said that the YG bracelet is now $5700?!!  I don't know if she misquoted me.  But that's a lot higher than what I remember it being.


----------



## eye candy

Candice0985 said:


> so the older model of the Cartier love has a small hole on the inside of the bracelet where the screws screw into?



Yup.  I gotta admit, I like the newer design better.  you lucked out!


----------



## darkangel07760

eye candy said:


> ^So I just visited my local Cartier boutique much to the distress of the DH.  Haha.
> 
> For the bracelets purchased three months ago, the screws come completely off.  For the newer versions like Candice's, the screws are part of the bracelet!  And they are completely flushed into the bracelet - the screw head doesn't stick out.  So the screws look like they are really part of the design.
> 
> The rainbow colored RG bracelet is TDF!  Anyway, the newer bracelets and the older ones are the same in terms of thickness, design, etc..so they are still stackable.  It's just the screws are different.  With this newer design, you'll definitely won't be loosing any screws - they are part of the bracelet.


 
My SO and I were in Cartier last weekend, trying to figur eout how those new scews work!  LOL only took them 41 years to figure it out!


----------



## eye candy

eye candy said:


> Oh, don't get a size down!  The screws from the bottom of the bigger bracelet will create a lot of scratches on top of the smaller bracelet.  Same size bracelets are better.  Since the love bracelet is oval, you may find that one of them will still go on top of the other at some random moment.  That may cause some deep scratches when that happens. Best thing to do when you have both is to put both bracelets up on your arm towards your elbow.  It prevents it from overlapping and making that loud clanging sound when they hit each other.
> 
> My friend has "baby-ed" her love bracelet (as opposed to me).  And her bracelet still has tiny scratches here and there!  We can get it from just rubbing the bracelet against rough clothes or jackets or blankets or buckling our seatbelts or hitting it against a pave diamond band on the other hand.  Or even the mere act of crossing our arms and having it hit on the watch or bracelet on the other arm.  But that's the beauty of the bracelet.  Something to wear 24/7.      The patinas/scratches are like your thumbprint. If you ever part with your bracelet and see it again, you know it's yours.



So I asked the SA about stacking multiple bracelets.  She said that the edges of the bracelets will be worn off eventually if you get the same size ones but there are no chances of having surface scratches.   If you stack a big one and a smaller one, then the surface of the smaller one will constantly rub against the bigger one creating those unwanted scratches on surface the smaller one.  

So currently if you have one bracelet, you'll still have a smooth edge.  With two, you'll have a sharper edge from the constant hitting.

And she said that people will know when you are around because the stacked bracelets do make a lot of noise.  She has a co-worker that wears three love bracelets all stacked together on one arm and they know when she's around becuase of the noise her bracelets makes.  I have to see this woman one day.


----------



## eye candy

darkangel07760 said:


> My SO and I were in Cartier last weekend, trying to figur eout how those new scews work!  LOL only took them 41 years to figure it out!



No kidding!  I want that new design.


----------



## eye candy

avcbob said:


> Jewel-
> 
> I wasn't aware that Cartier SA's would apply a locking agent.  Do you know if it was specifically Loc-Tite, and if so what color?  I've been using purple which is the weakest.  I'm thinking Cartier might have some other brand specifically intended for jewelery.  We asked about Loc-Tite at the Beverly Hills Cartier and they hadn't heard of it - where did you get yours? How much did they apply - I used about a spec on the end of a toothpick. Would love to know what you got from them.  If it's Loc-Tite, it doesn't break down until you break it free removing it.  Unless you mess with the screws trying to loosen them, they're on there for good!
> 
> Bob



Hmm..I hope it's not permanent like glue.  If it is, then the bracelet may need to be "cut" should an emergency happen (say you faint for some unknown reason) and an MRI is needed.  All metals need to be removed during an MRI.  It happens.  Not very common of course, but it happens.


----------



## eye candy

This one was nice!    The SA said that this is now a limited edition piece.  Too bad the price is so steep.  I forgot how much she quoted.  

No price increases for Cartier.  The price of gold went down.  They have no intention of decreasing their retail prices though.


----------



## eye candy

I guess the edges do get jagged after a while from the constant bumping.  These are Kourtney Kardashian's bracelets.  Correct me if I'm wrong but the edges do not look smooth anymore.  I do love how she paired them with a YG love ring for a completed look.


----------



## einseine

eye candy, I love this one, too!  So, this one is the old design, right???



eye candy said:


> This one was nice!    The SA said that this is now a limited edition piece.  Too bad the price is so steep.  I forgot how much she quoted.
> 
> No price increases for Cartier.  The price of gold went down.  They have no intention of decreasing their retail prices though.


----------



## eye candy

^Yes , but they also have it in the new screw system design as well at the boutique.

They were already out of plain RGs in size 17.  Weird.  I was tempted, but they were sold out of it - much to my DH's delight.


----------



## lanasyogamama

purseinsanity said:


> No.  Unfortunately for me, although my wrists are small, I have hideous giant palms!  The precise reason why I can't wear conventional bangles...they have to be HUGE to fit over my man-hands and then look ridiculous on my small wrists.  :cry:





scarlet555 said:


> I have the same problem!



Oh stop it you two!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I kind of think we should rename this thread, it's kind of turned into a general discussion of the Love bracelet.  Let's face it, we all know the bracelet isn't out of style!!


----------



## being.myself

purseinsanity said:


> No.  Unfortunately for me, although my wrists are small, I have hideous giant palms!  The precise reason why I can't wear conventional bangles...they have to be HUGE to fit over my man-hands and then look ridiculous on my small wrists.  :cry:



I think it's easy to perceive one's own hands as a lot bigger than they are- I used to think I had man hands but a few of my friends have commented on how small they are! (and my sis even calls them mouse paws... Lol) if that makes you feel better!

Anyway back OT.. I may be getting my bracelet tomorrow


----------



## ILoveC

OMG.  I have one in yellow gold and it was something I wanted for quite some time.  It is timeless and elegant.  In additon, with the price of gold skyrocketing, the price is going up up and into the heavens.  Certain pieces will always be in style, including the Chanel flap bag.


----------



## ILoveC

BTW, If you look at the cover of GW August 2011, Mila Kunis is wearing one on the cover and Kourtney Kardasian (not that I aspire to be like the Kardasians) is always seen wearing 2 in yellow gold.


----------



## Lizgizmo

I'm starting to save for a Love bracelet - will probably takr a couple of years (lol) but even then I know it will still be in style.


----------



## jewel obsessed

avcbob said:


> Jewel-
> 
> I wasn't aware that Cartier SA's would apply a locking agent.  Do you know if it was specifically Loc-Tite, and if so what color?  I've been using purple which is the weakest.  I'm thinking Cartier might have some other brand specifically intended for jewelery.  We asked about Loc-Tite at the Beverly Hills Cartier and they hadn't heard of it - where did you get yours? How much did they apply - I used about a spec on the end of a toothpick. Would love to know what you got from them.  If it's Loc-Tite, it doesn't break down until you break it free removing it.  Unless you mess with the screws trying to loosen them, they're on there for good!
> 
> Bob


avc- I do remember the solution being purple. I got mine January of 2010 in the Manhasset Mall in New York. She put a drop in the hole and then just put the screw in. I do not remember her telling me the name of the solution, just explaining to me what it was intended for.


----------



## scarlet555

love bracelet YG/rg $5575, wg bracelet 5975$, cuff yg/rg 4025$, wg cuff 4375$ all USD!  I'm kind of glad the new screws don't come out...  imagine loosing one of those suckers?


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Wonder what they charge for a screw


----------



## radio_shrink

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> Wonder what they charge for a screw



Last time I checked it was about $100.00.


----------



## chanel-girl

But with the new style screws, there is no way to loose them? Why didn't they think of that before lol


----------



## eye candy

chanel-girl said:


> But with the new style screws, there is no way to loose them? Why didn't they think of that before lol



lol.   Isn't that weird?  I would have imagine that they would have made this long time ago.  Yes, there is no way to loose them.  The screw is attached to the cuff itself.  It's not a removable screw anymore.  It's impossible to take it off since it's built into the bracelet.  I couldn't understand what the new screw system was until I saw it in person.   

Plus with the new screw, it is flushed deeply into the bracelet so it really blends with the rest of the bracelet screw design.  The screw head doesn't stick out on the sides anymore like the previous removable screw models.


----------



## eye candy

jewel obsessed said:


> avc- I do remember the solution being purple. I got mine January of 2010 in the Manhasset Mall in New York. She put a drop in the hole and then just put the screw in. I do not remember her telling me the name of the solution, just explaining to me what it was intended for.



I wasn't aware that they used Loc-tite on the screws.  

http://www.amazon.com/Loctite-38653-Purple-Strength-Thread/dp/B0002KKTT0

Interesting.  At least it's low strength so people can still remove it in case of an emergency.    

Thanks for sharing Bob and jewel!!


----------



## eye candy

scarlet555 said:


> love bracelet YG/rg $5575, wg bracelet 5975$, cuff yg/rg 4025$, wg cuff 4375$ all USD!  I'm kind of glad the new screws don't come out...  imagine loosing one of those suckers?



Honestly I don't understand how Cartier works.  Their sister company, Van Cleef and Arpels, just increased their prices buy 15-20% this past October 1st - yet Cartier will keep the prices steady for now.  

It's amazing to see people buy $20,000+ worth of VCA jewelry here in tPF.  Just check out the Van Cleef addiction support group thread.  It's crazy!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...rpels-addiction-support-group-655055-444.html


----------



## restricter

Question - does anyone have the Love earrings?  I just noticed they make the small hoops in RG and they are a relative "bargain" at $1600.


----------



## avcbob

My wife has both large and small hoops and the 'screw' stud earrings. The small hoops match her first bracelet with alternating screws/diamonds.  I don't remember what they cost but it did seem reasonable for what they are. The screw studs look like a single screw.  I think that style has been retired. She wears the screw stud in her upper holes and either of the hoops on the bottom. Nice look!



restricter said:


> Question - does anyone have the Love earrings? I just noticed they make the small hoops in RG and they are a relative "bargain" at $1600.


----------



## scarlet555

eye candy said:


> Honestly I don't understand how Cartier works. Their sister company, Van Cleef and Arpels, just increased their prices buy 15-20% this past October 1st - yet Cartier will keep the prices steady for now.
> 
> It's amazing to see people buy $20,000+ worth of VCA jewelry here in tPF. Just check out the Van Cleef addiction support group thread. It's crazy!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...rpels-addiction-support-group-655055-444.html


 
Eyecandy, cartier had a price increase in July in their gold I believe, now in their ering in Mid October.


----------



## darkangel07760

eye candy said:


> lol.   Isn't that weird?  I would have imagine that they would have made this long time ago.  Yes, there is no way to loose them.  The screw is attached to the cuff itself.  It's not a removable screw anymore.  It's impossible to take it off since it's built into the bracelet.  I couldn't understand what the new screw system was until I saw it in person.
> 
> Plus with the new screw, it is flushed deeply into the bracelet so it really blends with the rest of the bracelet screw design.  The screw head doesn't stick out on the sides anymore like the previous removable screw models.


 
I really like the look of the new screw!  I know mine isn't coming off anytime soon, but it must be so nice to know that the screw WON'T fall out.  I dropped a screw once.  My bracelet is white gold, and the carpet was a light beige... It was a frightening 30 minutes while I tried to keep calm and look for it.  Luckily I found it, but that was a stressful thing that I would NEVER want to have happen again!



eye candy said:


> Honestly I don't understand how Cartier works.  Their sister company, Van Cleef and Arpels, just increased their prices buy 15-20% this past October 1st - yet Cartier will keep the prices steady for now.
> 
> It's amazing to see people buy $20,000+ worth of VCA jewelry here in tPF.  Just check out the Van Cleef addiction support group thread.  It's crazy!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...rpels-addiction-support-group-655055-444.html


 
Hehe I am one of those also addicited to VCA!  Though, I only have one piece... it is the most beautiful jewelry to me.  I love Cartier, but VCA is so feminine without being girly or childish.
The one piece is enough for me!


----------



## restricter

avcbob said:


> My wife has both large and small hoops and the 'screw' stud earrings. The small hoops match her first bracelet with alternating screws/diamonds.  I don't remember what they cost but it did seem reasonable for what they are. The screw studs look like a single screw.  I think that style has been retired. She wears the screw stud in her upper holes and either of the hoops on the bottom. Nice look!



I'd prefer the studs over the hoops, frankly.  Great, something else to look for in the vintage jewelry shops.


----------



## dialv

I love the Love bracelet with the multi colored stones, does anyone know the damage on that one.


----------



## scarlet555

currently loving the love cuff YG with one diamond-anyone has modeling shots?


----------



## mlitmo

So does anyone know when Cartier is set to have another price increase on the love collection?


----------



## sjunky13

restricter said:


> Question - does anyone have the Love earrings?  I just noticed they make the small hoops in RG and they are a relative "bargain" at $1600.


 I have the large hoops. 
VERY HEAVY! I have them in YG and do not wear them. (. I should of got small with diamonds. They were cheaper. But I love large hoops. Haha.


----------



## chanel-girl

mlitmo said:


> So does anyone know when Cartier is set to have another price increase on the love collection?




Nope, I called Cartier last week and they hadn't heard anything. I'm trying to find out also because I need to buy my Love bracelet before it happens.


----------



## chanel-girl

dialv said:


> I love the Love bracelet with the multi colored stones, does anyone know the damage on that one.



I saw 2 styles with the colored stones on the website temporarily a few months ago, I think they were around $8000 but I'm not positive. I remember thinking they were a less then the 4 diamond.


----------



## scarlet555

For sure before the end of the year there will an increase on the gold.  I will find out for you when I talk to my SA.


----------



## Lanier

chanel-girl said:


> Nope, I called Cartier last week and they hadn't heard anything. I'm trying to find out also because I need to buy my Love bracelet before it happens.



Thank you for the information -- I've decided that I am absolutely buying a Love bracelet before the next increase.


----------



## schadenfreude

avcbob said:


> My wife has both large and small hoops and the 'screw' stud earrings. The small hoops match her first bracelet with alternating screws/diamonds.  I don't remember what they cost but it did seem reasonable for what they are. The screw studs look like a single screw.  I think that style has been retired. She wears the screw stud in her upper holes and either of the hoops on the bottom. Nice look!



I would KILL for screw studs. I've wondered why they don't have these as a permanent part of the line... classic and simple.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Can someone repost the pic of the new screw style?  I can't find it. 

Also is RG plain sold out everywhere in the u.s.?


----------



## DesignerNewbie

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Can someone repost the pic of the new screw style?  I can't find it.
> 
> Also is RG plain sold out everywhere in the u.s.?



Apparently worldwide, especially the small sizes, according to my SA.


----------



## eye candy

^It's best to see the new screw style in person unless someone who has it is kind enough to post it.  They'll need to take their bracelet apart.  

The boutique I went to did not have a size 17 available in RG.  But they did have a RG size 16 available.  They could pre-order the size 17 I think.


----------



## eye candy

The SA I spoke with has a beautiful trinity-like bracelet.  She said Cartier employees receive these as their 10-year anniversary present.  It looks like the Love bracelet in a size 17 but with the three golds.  It's pretty nice!  Only those employees have them.  Cartier doesn't sell them to the public.  

She also said that as employees they do not receive any discounts on the merchandise.    If an employee wears a Cartier piece, it's because they fell in love with it after watching customers buy them and so the employee would purchase a piece for themselves.   

At least the Harry Winston SA's get to wear their pieces for free (only at the store, of course).  HW allows the SAs to model their pieces.  I saw one SA wear a beautiful HW tennis bracelet that costs $45,000.


----------



## SweetCherries

I find it hard to believe that SA that works for Cartier does not receive any discount if they want to buy something for themselves, where as some posters on the forum reported of receiving discounts from Cartier for jewelery and watches.


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ I think the discount some have received has only been on watches, not jewelry, maybe it is only the Love collection that is not discounted...


----------



## sjunky13

eye candy said:


> The SA I spoke with has a beautiful trinity-like bracelet.  She said Cartier employees receive these as their 10-year anniversary present.  It looks like the Love bracelet in a size 17 but with the three golds.  It's pretty nice!  Only those employees have them.  Cartier doesn't sell them to the public.
> 
> She also said that as employees they do not receive any discounts on the merchandise.    If an employee wears a Cartier piece, it's because they fell in love with it after watching customers buy them and so the employee would purchase a piece for themselves.
> 
> At least the Harry Winston SA's get to wear their pieces for free (only at the store, of course).  HW allows the SAs to model their pieces.  I saw one SA wear a beautiful HW tennis bracelet that costs $45,000.


 They get discounts. My sa has a few loves and he said he only was able to buy them because of the discounts. They just can't purchase anything from the Love collection when stocks are low.


----------



## USAF Brat

restricter said:


> Question - does anyone have the Love earrings?  I just noticed they make the small hoops in RG and they are a relative "bargain" at $1600.


 


My Honey gave me a pair of the small hoops for our anniversary five years ago.  I usually wear them with small bezel set diamond studs.  The gold bezel setting compliments the gold hoops and I think it's a nice look.
Because the hoops are small, they're comfortable to sleep in - unlike a larger hoop.  I don't think you can go wrong in purchasing them; they are a classic yet chic look.  Hope this helps.  Keep us posted on your decision!


----------



## Monaliceke

DesignerNewbie said:


> Apparently worldwide, especially the small sizes, according to my SA.



I guess it's pure luck for me to have it today.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

luxemadam said:


> I guess it's pure luck for me to have it today.


Beautiful! 
Looks perfect with your trinity ring.


----------



## Kathd

luxemadam said:


> I guess it's pure luck for me to have it today.


 
Congrats, Luxemadam! It's stunning! Really looks beautiful on you! And loooooveeee the combo with the love bracelet!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Looks beautiful! Congratulations. Hopefully mine won't be too far away now. I managed to put a deposit down so I don't have to pay a higher price if it does go up.


----------



## chanel-girl

luxemadam said:


> I guess it's pure luck for me to have it today.



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## einseine

luxemadam said:


> I guess it's pure luck for me to have it today.


 
Congrats!! GORGEOURS!!!  Your modling pic made me want my YG Love for my right hand immediately!


----------



## lanasyogamama

luxemadam said:


> I guess it's pure luck for me to have it today.



I just saved your picture to my computer.  SO, SO Beautiful!


----------



## Monaliceke

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Beautiful!
> Looks perfect with your trinity ring.



Thank you!


----------



## Monaliceke

lanasyogamama said:


> I just saved your picture to my computer.  SO, SO Beautiful!



Ha ha.... thanks for starting this obsession anyway  Hope you'll get yours soon!


----------



## Monaliceke

Kathd said:


> Congrats, Luxemadam! It's stunning! Really looks beautiful on you! And loooooveeee the combo with the love bracelet!



Thank you!


----------



## Monaliceke

chanel-girl said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Monaliceke

einseine said:


> Congrats!! GORGEOURS!!!  Your modling pic made me want my YG Love for my right hand immediately!



Yes, you will not regret having it. Get it soon!


----------



## scarlet555

luxemadam said:


> Yes, you will not regret having it. Get it soon!


 
Luxe-is yours rose or yellow?


----------



## eye candy

luxemadam said:


> Yes, you will not regret having it. Get it soon!



You have gorgeous hands!  Congrats on the bracelet!  It's good to know that they have it in stock.


----------



## eye candy

scarlet555 said:


> Luxe-is yours rose or yellow?



Looks like a beautiful rose gold to me.


----------



## eye candy

sjunky13 said:


> They get discounts. My sa has a few loves and he said he only was able to buy them because of the discounts. They just can't purchase anything from the Love collection when stocks are low.



That's what I thought.  It was hard to believe SAs do not receive discounts on the Loves.

I do remember when I purchased by YG bracelet a few years back, they offered discounts on the ones with either diamond or semi-precious stones.  But this time around, they said no more discounts.


----------



## sjunky13

eye candy said:


> That's what I thought.  It was hard to believe SAs do not receive discounts on the Loves.
> 
> I do remember when I purchased by YG bracelet a few years back, they offered discounts on the ones with either diamond or semi-precious stones.  But this time around, they said no more discounts.


 
Haha. I love that smiley. In 08 so many places were offerring discounts. GC events . It was a bad time economically. 
Now they are making up for lost time with frantic price increases. 
But yes the SA's still get the discounts.


----------



## lanasyogamama

luxemadam said:


> Yes, you will not regret having it. Get it soon!



You're making me want it for my middle, not ring finger, but my middle finger is not so pretty imo, and I know my Mom won't approve, lol!


----------



## Monaliceke

scarlet555 said:


> Luxe-is yours rose or yellow?



It's rose gold.


----------



## Monaliceke

eye candy said:


> You have gorgeous hands!  Congrats on the bracelet!  It's good to know that they have it in stock.



Thanks. It was reserved for another client who didn't pick it up. That's why it was available for the first paying customer... and I happened to be there


----------



## Monaliceke

lanasyogamama said:


> You're making me want it for my middle, not ring finger, but my middle finger is not so pretty imo, and I know my Mom won't approve, lol!



Oh... my middle finger is not pretty either... that's the reason why I must adorn it with something beautiful


----------



## Lanier

Ok, so I finally ordered the last big piece of furniture that I needed for my new place, so now I can start seriously saving up for the Love bracelet! I should be able to purchase it next month if I am careful with my spending for the rest of this month. My birthday is near the end of November, and I think it will make an excellent 29th birthday present!  

The thing is, I really want a rose gold size 16 bracelet and it sounds like they are pretty much sold out. Can I go to Cartier and put down a deposit to hold one until it comes in?


----------



## darkangel07760

luxemadam said:


> Oh... my middle finger is not pretty either... that's the reason why I must adorn it with something beautiful


 
I wish I had gotten my trinity ring for my middle finger!  I like how it looks on the middle finger much more than my ring finger.


----------



## darkangel07760

Lanier said:


> Ok, so I finally ordered the last big piece of furniture that I needed for my new place, so now I can start seriously saving up for the Love bracelet! I should be able to purchase it next month if I am careful with my spending for the rest of this month. My birthday is near the end of November, and I think it will make an excellent 29th birthday present!
> 
> The thing is, I really want a rose gold size 16 bracelet and it sounds like they are pretty much sold out. Can I go to Cartier and put down a deposit to hold one until it comes in?


 
Yay I am so glad you are finally getting the love!
I am not sure about that question... I would definitely pop in and find out!


----------



## eye candy

^Lanier, I agree with darkangel... it's best to check with your SA.  I did see a size 16 rose gold at a Cartier boutique in Southern California just this past weekend with the new screw design.  Usually your SA can have this shipped to your store from any Cartier store around the world unless it is on hold.


----------



## Lanier

Thanks *darkangel* and *eye candy*! Planning on going to the Cartier in Atlanta next weekend, and I will report back!


----------



## mlitmo

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Can someone repost the pic of the new screw style?  I can't find it.
> 
> Also is RG plain sold out everywhere in the u.s.?



I was at Cartier Chicago today and the SA said they could order RG. I think they were sold out of 16 and 17.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Lanier said:


> Thanks *darkangel* and *eye candy*! Planning on going to the Cartier in Atlanta next weekend, and I will report back!



Good luck! I decided to try to beat the price rise too, and figured that if I didn't get it now I'd just have to shell out more money for it in the future. Let us know how you get on!


----------



## sunshine177

helloo cartier lovers .. 
need ur opinions, i want to buy another love bracelet.. i have th YG bangle, so am between the WG or another YG just like kourtney kardashian?? i dont have any rose gold eccesories or jewelry so am not thinking abt the RG ..btw i have the love earings and necklace all in YG and a rolex watch steel and gold so what do u think i should buy?? pls give me ideas thaaankss alot


----------



## darkangel07760

sunshine177 said:


> helloo cartier lovers ..
> need ur opinions, i want to buy another love bracelet.. i have th YG bangle, so am between the WG or another YG just like kourtney kardashian?? i dont have any rose gold eccesories or jewelry so am not thinking abt the RG ..btw i have the love earings and necklace all in YG and a rolex watch steel and gold so what do u think i should buy?? pls give me ideas thaaankss alot


 
How about a YG with diamonds?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

sunshine177 said:


> helloo cartier lovers ..
> need ur opinions, i want to buy another love bracelet.. i have th YG bangle, so am between the WG or another YG just like kourtney kardashian?? i dont have any rose gold eccesories or jewelry so am not thinking abt the RG ..btw i have the love earings and necklace all in YG and a rolex watch steel and gold so what do u think i should buy?? pls give me ideas thaaankss alot



RG!!  This can be your first RG piece.  When I get one I want RG.  I originally want WG but RG looks so pretty.  Will you be wearing them together?  If so another YG. If wearing sep then WG.  Or the RG and YG would look lovely together.


----------



## sunshine177

darkangel07760 said:


> How about a YG with diamonds?


 

i prefere the plain bangle cuz diamonds are out of my budget  although i had the WG cuff with 1 diamond and now i want to exchange it i didnt like how the bangle and cuff together


----------



## sunshine177

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> RG!! This can be your first RG piece. When I get one I want RG. I originally want WG but RG looks so pretty. Will you be wearing them together? If so another YG. If wearing sep then WG. Or the RG and YG would look lovely together.


 

hmmm from a distance RG looks YG.. well u made me rethink abt the RG thankss 
1 vote for RG


----------



## chanel-girl

sunshine177 said:


> helloo cartier lovers ..
> need ur opinions, i want to buy another love bracelet.. i have th YG bangle, so am between the WG or another YG just like kourtney kardashian?? i dont have any rose gold eccesories or jewelry so am not thinking abt the RG ..btw i have the love earings and necklace all in YG and a rolex watch steel and gold so what do u think i should buy?? pls give me ideas thaaankss alot



Both WG or another YG would be beautiful, it just depends on if you want all the same metal color or contrast with the WG. I really like the both together. One thing to be aware of with the WG without diamonds is that I have read it turns a grayish color over time. Apparently the WG with diamonds has a coating that makes it stay whiter.


----------



## sunshine177

chanel-girl said:


> Both WG or another YG would be beautiful, it just depends on if you want all the same metal color or contrast with the WG. I really like the both together. One thing to be aware of with the WG without diamonds is that I have read it turns a grayish color over time. Apparently the WG with diamonds has a coating that makes it stay whiter.


Really it does? Weird! And its price is more than the YG.. Then i guess i'll go YG or RG


----------



## chanel-girl

That is what I have read in this thread but some like that it becomes more of a gray color, also that RG eventually fades to YG over time so the RG may eventually be also the same as your YG.


----------



## sunshine177

chanel-girl said:


> That is what I have read in this thread but some like that it becomes more of a gray color, also that RG eventually fades to YG over time so the RG may eventually be also the same as your YG.


Thanks for the info.  now am between YG and RG i dont know maybe i should try them on..


----------



## kbella86

One of my friends has a YG and RG love bracelet, he wears them on the same wrist. You can barely tell the diff in the two metals. I only noticed it bc I'm super into Cartier. With that being said, they both still look good. The RG doesn't seem to scratch as easily tho.

If you are looking for a big color contrast I would go with the WG, the RG is just to similar.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Yay - my RG size 16 bracelet is arriving soon. Cannot wait! I had my heart set on a RG but really liked the YG as well when I tried it on. Then I figured that the RG would fade anyway and look like YG eventually, so went for the RG in the end. 

Don't know whether I want to engrave it though. On one hand, it would make it so much more meaningful, but on the other hand, what if I wanted to sell it in the future? Or would I love it so much that I'd never ever do that?  Decisions decisions!


----------



## eye candy

^Yay!  Good choice.  

With regards to the engraving, maybe you should wear it for a while (perhaps two to three months), then have it engraved if you think you'll keep it forever.  I think engraving is free anytime at Cartier.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Thanks *eye candy*, I think I will hold off for a couple of months. My SA said it was free for around 3 months, then I'd have to pay.


----------



## couturecanadian

I just got my YG size 17 LOVE today and am wondering if I should have gone with the size 18?!  My wrists are tiny and I know it fits how its supposed to. It rests quite low when my hand is down and when my hand is up its about 3 inches from my wrist.  When its on my wrist you cant turn it all the way around but when its on my arm I can turn it.  What do my fellow LOVE lovers think? Go for snug or more true bangle style.  I think the reason im leaning towards larger is because I have a lot of east indian style 22k gold bangles and im used to bangles fitting large.  Any advise would be appreciated!


----------



## chanel-girl

What size are your wrists? You were measured for a 17 for a close fit? It depends how you like it, if you prefer it looser then I would go with a size up


----------



## couturecanadian

I dont live near a Cartier so when ive been on the last two vacations this year ive been fitted, one said 17 one 18.  I followed the instructions on the Cartier website how to size yourself and when I measured my wrist I was a 16 they say add one inch for a tighter fit and 2 for a looser fit.  I guess I was wondering if anyone has gone up two sizes?  If so do they find it uncomfortable to wear all the time?  I was also wondering if I keep the 17 can I go for one size up for my second? Thx


----------



## restricter

Hey everyone, I dropped by the new Cartier boutique in Saks in NYC and inquired about this year's holiday Love pieces.  The bracelet is a YG version of last year's with a diamond instead of a pink sapphire.  The necklace comes in 2 variations - WG/RG and YG/RG.  It has two chains and three mini Love charms.  One is thick and represents the bracelet and the other two are supposed to be rings.  It's -- are you sitting? -- $3300.  I didn't ask how much the holiday bracelet is but last year it was $1700.

They only had one of each piece and since I didn't buy either, they are still there.

Also, the trinity rings with WG/Platinum and ceramic are being discontinued.


----------



## eye candy

Size 17s of the Rose Gold are available in the U.S. as well!  Just called one of the boutiques.  They can have it shipped anywhere in the U.S.


----------



## sheanabelle

i am thinking of taking the plunge but cannot decide between YG or WG love bracelet. I switch up between gold & silver jewelery pretty often, but I mostly wear a stainles steel philip stein with diamond bezel. Will the gold look alright? (because i may be leaning towards that a teeny bit) I need some help!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

sheanabelle said:


> i am thinking of taking the plunge but cannot decide between YG or WG love bracelet. I switch up between gold & silver jewelery pretty often, but I mostly wear a stainles steel philip stein with diamond bezel. Will the gold look alright? (because i may be leaning towards that a teeny bit) I need some help!



Can you go to a boutique to try them on? I had a similar dilemma (as all my jewelry is white gold) but once I tried on the RG, YG and WG, I knew that the WG wasn't for me. Plus, I like the look of mixed metals!


----------



## chanel-girl

sheanabelle said:


> i am thinking of taking the plunge but cannot decide between YG or WG love bracelet. I switch up between gold & silver jewelery pretty often, but I mostly wear a stainles steel philip stein with diamond bezel. Will the gold look alright? (because i may be leaning towards that a teeny bit) I need some help!



My other jewelry is white gold and 2 tone and I am getting the YG 4 diamond. I like both WG & YG but in for the Love bracelet, esp. if it is your first &/or only Love I prefer the YG.


----------



## sunshine177

do u think 3 love bangles are too much? i want to wear them 24/7 i wonder if they will annoy me ?? hmmm cuz am thinking 2 YG and WG in the middle.. so 2 or 3??


----------



## eye candy

sunshine177 said:


> do u think 3 love bangles are too much? i want to wear them 24/7 i wonder if they will annoy me ?? hmmm cuz am thinking 2 YG and WG in the middle.. so 2 or 3??



go for it  and please post!  2 YG and one WG sounds great. YG, RG, and WG is even better!


----------



## sheanabelle

DesignerNewbie said:


> Can you go to a boutique to try them on? I had a similar dilemma (as all my jewelry is white gold) but once I tried on the RG, YG and WG, I knew that the WG wasn't for me. Plus, I like the look of mixed metals!



I actually went to the boutique to have a look and when I asked to try on, the SA only gave me the sizers...I was a little put off and just didnt bother asking again. I guess she wasn't taking me seriously!


----------



## sheanabelle

chanel-girl said:


> My other jewelry is white gold and 2 tone and I am getting the YG 4 diamond. I like both WG & YG but in for the Love bracelet, esp. if it is *your first &/or only Love I prefer the YG*.



i do agree.


----------



## chanel-girl

sheanabelle said:


> I actually went to the boutique to have a look and when I asked to try on, the SA only gave me the sizers...I was a little put off and just didnt bother asking again. I guess she wasn't taking me seriously!




There is actually a thread about this not that long ago, apparently that is common


----------



## einseine

This pic is the stack of three Loves(WG&YG&RG), which was posted by CakeyMakeyBakey in the past!


----------



## sheanabelle

chanel-girl said:


> There is actually a thread about this not that long ago, apparently that is common



interesting,  i'll check it out.


----------



## chanel-girl

sheanabelle said:


> interesting,  i'll check it out.




I found it, 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/cartier-does-not-let-you-try-love-bracelet-700267.html


----------



## chanel-girl

einseine said:


> This pic is the stack of three Loves(WG&YG&RG), which was posted by CakeyMakeyBakey in the past!




Wow, That is stunning!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

That is such a great picture! The RG and YG are so close in color, but are each so beautiful. I find it annoying when they don't let you try the bracelets on. Granted, they don't want it to scratch etc but for the money I think its perfectly reasonable to get to try before we buy! I had to take my watch/tennis bracelet off when I tried it, which I was happy to do.


----------



## thegraceful1

sheanabelle said:


> i am thinking of taking the plunge but cannot decide between YG or WG love bracelet. I switch up between gold & silver jewelery pretty often, but I mostly wear a stainles steel philip stein with diamond bezel. Will the gold look alright? (because i may be leaning towards that a teeny bit) I need some help!


 
Yellow Gold


----------



## mlitmo

sheanabelle said:


> i am thinking of taking the plunge but cannot decide between YG or WG love bracelet. I switch up between gold & silver jewelery pretty often, but I mostly wear a stainles steel philip stein with diamond bezel. Will the gold look alright? (because i may be leaning towards that a teeny bit) I need some help!



I just finally bought my love on Tuesday. I personally wear more silver/white gold but opted for the YG so it can stand out. Happy I did as I can dress it up or down. My vote is for the YG for sure!


----------



## darkangel07760

mlitmo said:


> I just finally bought my love on Tuesday. I personally wear more silver/white gold but opted for the YG so it can stand out. Happy I did as I can dress it up or down. My vote is for the YG for sure!


 
Yay!  Mine is white gold, but I could have gone for a yellow gold one too.  it was a tough decidion for me too!
Can't wait to see some modeling pics!


----------



## Camswife

Anyone know if it is possible to not pay tax on the love? Similar to the vca of ordering in a different state and if you don't have a vca in your state you don't pay tax. Hope that makes sense. Tia


----------



## lanasyogamama

Same deal as VCA, if youcan find a store that carries it that does not have a location in your home state, you can have it shipped tax free.  I did that with my watch.  I don't know if any stores other than the Cartier boutiques carry the jewelry though, so that may be a problem.  The last option would be to buy it in the Caribbean.


----------



## AnnaKian

Today I received my new RG Love Bracelet! 
I posted a new thread, with some pictures, so check it out!


----------



## eye candy

^Thanks for posting the new screw system AnnaKian!  It's great to see it in pictures.


----------



## eye candy

einseine said:


> This pic is the stack of three Loves(WG&YG&RG), which was posted by CakeyMakeyBakey in the past!



Let's blow this baby up!     I wonder if CakeyMakeyBakey's DH bought her more Love bracelets.  Last time I heard she wanted the platinum, then all the diamond versions.  She's one lucky lady.


----------



## Lanier

So I just got back from the Cartier store in Atlanta. I was told that there WILL be an increase sometime in November and the plain Love bracelet will go to over $6,000 in price. :/

I've been wanting a Love bracelet for years now, and I knew I wanted to get it before the price went up again. I was going to have them order one, but I lucked out because the store amazingly had the size and color that I wanted - rose gold size 16. They are shipping it to me so I could avoid having to pay taxes on it (my state does not have a Cartier store). It's supposed to arrive on Wednesday...it's going to be a long next couple of days! 

I made sure to see if it has the new screw system, and it does. The SA said all of the Love bracelets they have now have the new screw system. I will definitely post pictures when it comes. I can't wait to pair it with my rose gold charity bracelet! 

I will be in this thread a lot over the next few days, looking at everyone's beautiful bracelets to help pass the time until mine arrives! I asked if they could just ship the box so I could wear the bracelet out of the store but they said that was illegal and someone had actually gotten fired at that particular store for doing that. Oh well, it was worth a try LOL.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

That's great! Post pics when you get it! Mine is arriving this week as well and I am so excited. Cannot believe that there is going to be another price rise. I wonder whether it will also occur in Australia - I think our last one was in August.


----------



## mlitmo

darkangel07760 said:


> Yay!  Mine is white gold, but I could have gone for a yellow gold one too.  it was a tough decidion for me too!
> Can't wait to see some modeling pics!



Thanks darkangel, I will hopefully be able to upload some tomorrow. I love it so much! Just try not to think about how much I spent :shame:


----------



## chanel-girl

Lanier said:


> *So I just got back from the Cartier store in Atlanta. I was told that there WILL be an increase sometime in November and the plain Love bracelet will go to over $6,000 in price. :/
> *
> I've been wanting a Love bracelet for years now, and I knew I wanted to get it before the price went up again. I was going to have them order one, but I lucked out because the store amazingly had the size and color that I wanted - rose gold size 16. They are shipping it to me so I could avoid having to pay taxes on it (my state does not have a Cartier store). It's supposed to arrive on Wednesday...it's going to be a long next couple of days!
> 
> I made sure to see if it has the new screw system, and it does. The SA said all of the Love bracelets they have now have the new screw system. I will definitely post pictures when it comes. I can't wait to pair it with my rose gold charity bracelet!
> 
> I will be in this thread a lot over the next few days, looking at everyone's beautiful bracelets to help pass the time until mine arrives! I asked if they could just ship the box so I could wear the bracelet out of the store but they said that was illegal and someone had actually gotten fired at that particular store for doing that. Oh well, it was worth a try LOL.




Oh no, November! Well, I figured the price increase would happen before the holidays. I'm going to have to order mine before it hits  Congrats Lanier!


----------



## eye candy

Wow, $6,000 for a love bracelet?  That's insane.  I should sell mine in eBay and see how much profit I'll make.  I bought mine for less than half that price and that was four or five years ago.  I should have placed my money on these love bracelets than buying a house.  Haha.  Better turnaround.


----------



## darkangel07760

mlitmo said:


> Thanks darkangel, I will hopefully be able to upload some tomorrow. I love it so much! Just try not to think about how much I spent :shame:


 
I understand.  I had tried to get my SO's yg love on Ebay, and when I had finally found one that wa slegit, it was a size too small!  So I ended up paying FULL PRICE but I love him to death so its ok.
Still wishe dI had saved a thousand or so, though!


----------



## Lanier

eye candy said:


> Wow, $6,000 for a love bracelet?  That's insane.  I should sell mine in eBay and see how much profit I'll make.  I bought mine for less than half that price and that was four or five years ago.  I should have placed my money on these love bracelets than buying a house.  Haha.  Better turnaround.



I know, it's so ridiculous! It's gone up over $1000 in less than a year.

Thanks *chanel-girl*!

*DesignerNewbie* - So exciting, we can be impatient together! Which one did you order?


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Lanier said:


> *DesignerNewbie* - So exciting, we can be impatient together! Which one did you order?



Rose gold in size 16 as well. Have been waiting for it for awhile - apparently VERY low stock in Australia.


----------



## forchanel

Thanks for sharing about the impending price increase. Hopefully we can find out the exact day of the increase soon!!!


----------



## lulilu

Does anyone know the date of the price increase?????


----------



## AnnaKian

*Lanier and DesignerNewbie*, so excited for you both, please post pics!

Seems this is a *Love*ly week for many lucky girls!


----------



## radio_shrink

I wish I had gotten one of the new screw-system bracelets! I just bought mine in august too....When did they start to change this ?


----------



## sheanabelle

anyone know the proper price to pay for a pre owned cartier YG bracelet? Is it _better_ to buy new, or should I save a little money?? dilemma.


----------



## peppermint tea

radio_shrink said:


> I wish I had gotten one of the new screw-system bracelets! I just bought mine in august too....*When did they start to change this ?*



I called up the Melbourne Cartier boutique at the end of June and was told they had just introduced the new screw system and customers could no longer purchase the bangle with removable screws.  So any new bangles that are made will have this new screw system. 

According to the SA, there is a worldwide shortage of Love Bangles at the moment - apparently they are made to order as opposed to mass produced and that's why you may have to go on a waitlist if you want to purchase one (unless you are lucky and they have what you want in stock).

So if you are serious about buying one and are worried about a price increase, definitely put down a deposit.  You can always change your mind and get your money back


----------



## darkangel07760

sheanabelle said:


> anyone know the proper price to pay for a pre owned cartier YG bracelet? Is it _better_ to buy new, or should I save a little money?? dilemma.


 
I say, save the money!!! fashflair on ebay is legit, I have bought two love bracelets from her.  Hope that helps!


----------



## darkangel07760

lulilu said:


> Does anyone know the date of the price increase?????


 
WHAT?!
OMG I hope not too soon...


----------



## peppermint tea

DesignerNewbie said:


> That's great! Post pics when you get it! *Mine is arriving this week* as well and I am so excited. Cannot believe that there is going to be another price rise. I wonder whether it will also occur in Australia - I think our last one was in August.



That's so exciting! 

I actually emailed head office about the price increase and this was the reply.

"In answer to your question, we have the  pleasure to inform you that the worldwide price adjustments were amended  in July 2011. To our knowledge, we have not been advised of a potential  price increase within the Australian boutiques, November 2011."

So I'm relieved that there is no price increase for us Australian customers but who knows, they may change their mind.


----------



## darkangel07760

peppermint tea said:


> That's so exciting!
> 
> I actually emailed head office about the price increase and this was the reply.
> 
> "In answer to your question, we have the  pleasure to inform you that the worldwide price adjustments were amended  in July 2011. To our knowledge, we have not been advised of a potential  price increase within the Australian boutiques, November 2011."
> 
> So I'm relieved that there is no price increase for us Australian customers but who knows, they may change their mind.


 
I am glad you got to find out.  I wonder if there was any news about a price increase in the U.S.  Wasn't there one recently?  I can't keep track...


----------



## peppermint tea

darkangel07760 said:


> I am glad you got to find out.  I wonder if there was any news about a price increase in the U.S.  Wasn't there one recently?  I can't keep track...



I guess the only way to know for sure is to email head office?

The prices went up worldwide in July so it seems a bit weird that they are planning on increasing the prices again.

All I know is prior to the increase that happened in July, in Australia the prices hadn't changed for two years.  The bangle was $5800 in 2009 and then it went up to $6250 in July this year.  So even though price increases are annoying, I'm glad it only went up by $450.


----------



## darkangel07760

peppermint tea said:


> I guess the only way to know for sure is to email head office?
> 
> The prices went up worldwide in July so it seems a bit weird that they are planning on increasing the prices again.
> 
> All I know is prior to the increase that happened in July, in Australia the prices hadn't changed for two years.  The bangle was $5800 in 2009 and then it went up to $6250 in July this year.  So even though price increases are annoying, I'm glad it only went up by $450.


 
That is what I am going to do... Just not right this moment, as I can tell I am overtired and need to go to bed lol!  
That's not too bad of a price increase, I have to admit!


----------



## peppermint tea

darkangel07760 said:


> That is what I am going to do... Just not right this moment, as I can tell I am overtired and need to go to bed lol!
> *That's not too bad of a price increase, I have to admit!*



Yeah that's what I thought! I thought it would be even more!

Fingers crossed the prices stay put for a while.

I'm hoping to buy my bangle before the end of the year - will most likely put a deposit down next month when I have time to drop by the boutique


----------



## Lanier

I was told by the Cartier boutique in Atlanta that there will be an increase next month.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

When I spoke to the SA at the Melbourne boutique, she said that they were given a week's notice before the last price increase.


----------



## AnnaKian

lulilu said:


> Does anyone know the date of the price increase?????


 
My SA told me price increase most probably will happen in November (in Europe), that's what made me buy it now...

Some of you might have seen my new RG Love in my thread, but I thought it might be fun to post some pics here as well. Hope you don't mind 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## darkangel07760

Lanier said:


> I was told by the Cartier boutique in Atlanta that there will be an increase next month.


Gah!  Well, I am not planning on buying a love piece... I am actually planning on buying a trinity piece... i am selling my two trinity rings because one is a size that doesn't fit on either my ring or my middle finger, and i am selling the other one because i actually don't like the look of all white gold... i really wanted the original trinity, so when i sell these, i am going to cartier to get properly sized and get the right one finally!  been driving me nuts for nearly a year.  i have noticed that the trinity pieces have not gone up as much. i might buy it used if i have to.


----------



## chanel-girl

peppermint tea said:


> I guess the only way to know for sure is to email head office?
> 
> The prices went up worldwide in July so it seems a bit weird that they are planning on increasing the prices again.
> 
> All I know is prior to the increase that happened in July, in Australia the prices hadn't changed for two years.  The bangle was $5800 in 2009 and then it went up to $6250 in July this year.  So even though price increases are annoying, I'm glad it only went up by $450.



The prices in the U.S. are different, it is $5575 currently and it has gone up A LOT in the last 2 yrs. It was around $3500 in 2008... The 4 diamond Love was like $7900 in Feb. 2011 and now it is $9350


----------



## scarlet555

I just emailed my SA to find out when they will have a price increase in november.   Let you guys know if she has a date!


----------



## peppermint tea

DesignerNewbie said:


> When I spoke to the SA at the Melbourne boutique, she said that they were given a week's notice before the last price increase.



I called the Melbourne boutique on July 1 to ask if there was going to be a price increase and was told by the SA that she wasn't sure/she hadn't heard anything about a price increase.  

When I dropped by the boutique two weeks later, the price increase had occurred and I was told it had happened during the beginning of July.

No point in complaining but I am definitely going to put down a deposit ASAP! I'm not taking anymore chances


----------



## TravelBug

eye candy said:


> Wow, $6,000 for a love bracelet?  That's insane.  I should sell mine in eBay and see how much profit I'll make.  I bought mine for less than half that price and that was four or five years ago.  I should have placed my money on these love bracelets than buying a house.  Haha.  Better turnaround.



No kidding.  It was $2600 (no tax) in the Cayman Islands 5 years ago, and that was the price before any haggling.


----------



## peppermint tea

darkangel07760 said:


> Gah!  Well, I am not planning on buying a love piece... I am actually planning on buying a trinity piece... i am selling my two trinity rings because one is a size that doesn't fit on either my ring or my middle finger, and i am selling the other one because i actually don't like the look of all white gold... i really wanted the original trinity, so when i sell these, i am going to cartier to get properly sized and get the right one finally!  been driving me nuts for nearly a year.  i have noticed that the trinity pieces have not gone up as much. i might buy it used if i have to.



I love the look of the all white gold Trinity so I was pretty disappointed when they discontinued it.  

Good luck selling your current Trinity pieces - I hope you get what you want in the end.

Yeah I noticed the Trinity pieces only increased slightly when the prices went up in July.

Trinity ring (B4088900) 1.5mm $780 > *$770* *AUD*
Trinity ring (B4086100) 2.9mm $1050 > *$1150 AUD*
Trinity ring classical model (B4052700) 4mm  $1450 > *$1600** AUD

*In real life, the 1.5mm Trinity is so tiny!


----------



## peppermint tea

chanel-girl said:


> The prices in the U.S. are different, it is $5575 currently and it has gone up A LOT in the last 2 yrs. It was around $3500 in 2008... The 4 diamond Love was like $7900 in Feb. 2011 and now it is $9350



It seems like the prices in the US are catching up to what us Australian customers are charged!

In 2008: $5000 AUD
In 2009: $5800 AUD 
In 2011: $6250 AUD / 6700 AUD (WG)

I remember reading about the constant US price increases on TPF and I kept checking the prices but it has stayed pretty stable in Australia - so I figured a price increase was inevitable.  

The 4 Diamond Love YG (B6035916) is $10,000 AUD
The 4 Diamond Love WG (B6035816) is $10,500 AUD

The 10 Diamond Love YG (B6036216) is $15,400 AUD
The 10 Diamond Love WG (B6036116) is $16,100 AUD

Hope that helps any Australian Cartier fans 

As you can tell, I spend way too much time on the Cartier website


----------



## darkangel07760

peppermint tea said:


> I love the look of the all white gold Trinity so I was pretty disappointed when they discontinued it.
> 
> Good luck selling your current Trinity pieces - I hope you get what you want in the end.
> 
> Yeah I noticed the Trinity pieces only increased slightly when the prices went up in July.
> 
> Trinity ring (B4088900) 1.5mm $780 > *$770* *AUD*
> Trinity ring (B4086100) 2.9mm $1050 > *$1150 AUD*
> Trinity ring classical model (B4052700) 4mm  $1450 > *$1600** AUD*
> 
> In real life, the 1.5mm Trinity is so tiny!


 
I really really really wanted to love the white gold Trinity!  I love my white gold love, I was honestly surprised when I put it on my finger and felt kinda... meh.  I guess I am a bigger fan of the tri gold ring... I finally decided to see on Yoogi's, so hopefully I will do well withmy consignment on there!  
Is the 1.5mm Trinity REALLY tiny?  I was kinda hoping to get that one... 
I am still looking on Ebay for a used Trinity to save some money... I have only seen the classic model...


----------



## peppermint tea

darkangel07760 said:


> I really really really wanted to love the white gold Trinity!  I love my white gold love, I was honestly surprised when I put it on my finger and felt kinda... meh.  I guess I am a bigger fan of the tri gold ring... I finally decided to see on Yoogi's, so hopefully I will do well withmy consignment on there!
> Is the 1.5mm Trinity REALLY tiny?  I was kinda hoping to get that one...
> I am still looking on Ebay for a used Trinity to save some money... I have only seen the classic model...



Your white gold Love is gorgeous! And I think it's so cool how you and your SO exchanged Loves - so romantic! 

When I went to the boutique, I asked to try on the Trinity rings and the SA was happy to let me try on the 2.9mm version (they call it the small model) and the classical model.  

When I asked about the 1.5mm version, the SA said there was no point because it was nothing special.  She didn't say it in a mean way, in fact she was extremely lovely when she served me but I knew what she meant when she brought it out.  They didn't even display the 1.5mm version because it is so tiny! I did get to try it on and man, it's incredibly dainty.  

I adore dainty jewellery but even the 1.5mm version was too small for my taste.  The rings are so thin and it says _Cartier_ on it, but it doesn't look anything special.

I have always liked the classical model but found that the 2.9mm version appealed more to my taste as it wasn't as chunky as the classical. 

Definitely drop by the boutique if you get the chance so you can try on all the models - you will understand what I mean 

I think it also depends on if you like chunky rings or if you have small/large fingers.


----------



## darkangel07760

peppermint tea said:


> Your white gold Love is gorgeous! And I think it's so cool how you and your SO exchanged Loves - so romantic!
> 
> When I went to the boutique, I asked to try on the Trinity rings and the SA was happy to let me try on the 2.9mm version (they call it the small model) and the classical model.
> 
> When I asked about the 1.5mm version, the SA said there was no point because it was nothing special.  She didn't say it in a mean way, in fact she was extremely lovely when she served me but I knew what she meant when she brought it out.  They didn't even display the 1.5mm version because it is so tiny! I did get to try it on and man, it's incredibly dainty.
> 
> I adore dainty jewellery but even the 1.5mm version was too small for my taste.  The rings are so thin and it says _Cartier_ on it, but it doesn't look anything special.
> 
> I have always liked the classical model but found that the 2.9mm version appealed more to my taste as it wasn't as chunky as the classical.
> 
> Definitely drop by the boutique if you get the chance so you can try on all the models - you will understand what I mean
> 
> I think it also depends on if you like chunky rings or if you have small/large fingers.


 
Thank you for the lovely comment!  We love our love bracelets... they mean so much to us.
I had the original model, and i liked it.  I am DEFINITELY going into the store to try them all on!  I had originally wanted the trinity ring for my ring finger, but now i want it for my middle.  My hands aren't huge, but in comparison to the other girls at my work, my fingers are fatter and a bit shorter than theirs, so I am not sure what I want to do.  
I am so impatient.  I hope that I can make my way into SF soon!  
I am in the market for a daintier version of the Trinity, so I am excited to try on both the 1.5 and the 2.9 size.  
Oi!  I should have driven to SF today!  I had the whole day off.  But, I don't like driving into the city by myself... I always get confused!!! 
Soon!


----------



## darkangel07760

scarlet555 said:


> I just emailed my SA to find out when they will have a price increase in november.   Let you guys know if she has a date!


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## scarlet555

darkangel07760 said:


> Thank you so much!


 
She does not have a date yet either-She does usually notify me within 1-2 wks in advance.  For sure we both knew there would be an increase before the end of the year.  Keep you guys posted!

Hey and talking about 1.5 trinity- I love dainty rings!  I want one before they stop making them.  I tried ot look it up online, but couldn't.  Would like to try it on myself.  I would like a picture of this ring on someone's finger if anyone wants to post.  TIA


----------



## Lanier

I love the trinity ring too. I tried it on last year (small version) and I think it would make a great everyday ring! The SA had me try it on my middle finger - it seems that is the popular way to wear it.


----------



## darkangel07760

scarlet555 said:


> She does not have a date yet either-She does usually notify me within 1-2 wks in advance.  For sure we both knew there would be an increase before the end of the year.  Keep you guys posted!
> 
> Hey and talking about 1.5 trinity- I love dainty rings!  I want one before they stop making them.  I tried ot look it up online, but couldn't.  Would like to try it on myself.  I would like a picture of this ring on someone's finger if anyone wants to post.  TIA


 
Yea I noticed that too!  Whenever I tried to click on the skinny trinity ring, it wouldn't show anything.  does that mean they are discontinuing it?


----------



## eye candy

darkangel07760 said:


> Yea I noticed that too!  Whenever I tried to click on the skinny trinity ring, it wouldn't show anything.  does that mean they are discontinuing it?



I think they can order it. 

Here's a picture I found in Pricescope.  A his and her set.  If I had a tiffany 6-prong solitaire, I would consider this combo.   

Credit: http://www.pricescope.com/forum/show-me-the-ring/cartier-trinity-pair-t144312.html?hilit=cartier


----------



## eye candy

I think this is the thinnest one we always see in the boutique.  This is Rachel Zoe's ring set.


----------



## dialv

Wow, I love her rings.


----------



## chanel-girl

scarlet555 said:


> She does not have a date yet either-She does usually notify me within 1-2 wks in advance.  For sure we both knew there would be an increase before the end of the year.  Keep you guys posted!
> 
> Hey and talking about 1.5 trinity- I love dainty rings!  I want one before they stop making them.  I tried ot look it up online, but couldn't.  Would like to try it on myself.  I would like a picture of this ring on someone's finger if anyone wants to post.  TIA



Thanks for the update, please do keep us posted!


----------



## ahertz

Hi ladies, I thought I did my due diligence in searching for an authentic love bracelet on the bay, but ended up getting a bracelet with a hallmark different from the what was posted on ebay.  The item did come with what I think is an authentic certificate based on other certs I have from Cartier items. The question is if it's an older model and that he/she accidentally posted the wrong inside picture in his listing. I just want to confirm that without a doubt it's fake before I pursue action via PayPal.  TIA!!

 Here's the inside hallmark:


----------



## scarlet555

I just looked at ering cartier signature inside the rim of the ring using 20x loop and inside the rim of the  love bracelt right now, now keep in mind these are recent items, but the cartier signatures on my items look different, I can pm you how it looks but I wont post it on here as it is open to public forum and I don't want copycats to get better yet still.


----------



## scarlet555

ahertz said:


> Hi ladies, I thought I did my due diligence in searching for an authentic love bracelet on the bay, but ended up getting a bracelet with a hallmark different from the what was posted on ebay. The item did come with what I think is an authentic certificate based on other certs I have from Cartier items. The question is if it's an older model and that he/she accidentally posted the wrong inside picture in his listing. I just want to confirm that without a doubt it's fake before I pursue action via PayPal. TIA!!
> 
> Here's the inside hallmark:


 
This looks like its on the side of the jewelry, I'm not sure that's the right place.


----------



## ahertz

^^ Thanks Scarlet! It's on the underneath ... my iphone pix aren't stellar!  I know what the modern version is supposed to look like (the script and size and stamp etc.), but since this is from 2001 I just wanted to check _just in case _there was something I don't know.  I'm pretty sure it's fake and it's definitely a switcharoo from what was in the listing.


----------



## scarlet555

i hope the others can chime in and be more helpful.  i am no expert, nor do I claim to be


----------



## radio_shrink

ahertz said:


> ^^ Thanks Scarlet! It's on the underneath ... my iphone pix aren't stellar!  I know what the modern version is supposed to look like (the script and size and stamp etc.), but since this is from 2001 I just wanted to check _just in case _there was something I don't know.  I'm pretty sure it's fake and it's definitely a switcharoo from what was in the listing.



Cartier did indeed use a hallmark that looked like that in the 90's and early 2000's. That is all I know though. Could you post more pictures?


----------



## Camswife

Just got my first Love bracelet. Size 16 YG I'm over the moon!!


----------



## peppermint tea

darkangel07760 said:


> Thank you for the lovely comment!  We love our love bracelets... they mean so much to us.
> I had the original model, and i liked it.  I am DEFINITELY going into the store to try them all on!  I had originally wanted the trinity ring for my ring finger, but now i want it for my middle.  My hands aren't huge, but in comparison to the other girls at my work, my fingers are fatter and a bit shorter than theirs, so I am not sure what I want to do.
> I am so impatient.  I hope that I can make my way into SF soon!
> I am in the market for a daintier version of the Trinity, so I am excited to try on both the 1.5 and the 2.9 size.
> Oi!  I should have driven to SF today!  I had the whole day off.  But, I don't like driving into the city by myself... I always get confused!!!
> Soon!



I love the look of the Trinity on the middle finger! 

I reckon the 2.9mm version will suit you if you want a daintier version of the Trinity.  

I have average sized hands but my fingers are rather long and the 1.5mm was cute but just didn't have the wow factor that the 2.9mm version had. 

I went to the boutique with my sister and she kept saying "Get it! That looks awesome!" about the 2.9mm version and she isn't even a jewellery kinda girl so that's saying something! 

I know what you mean about driving into the city by yourself - you always need company in case you get lost!


----------



## peppermint tea

eye candy said:


> I think they can order it.
> 
> Here's a picture I found in Pricescope.  A his and her set.  If I had a tiffany 6-prong solitaire, I would consider this combo.
> 
> Credit: http://www.pricescope.com/forum/show-me-the-ring/cartier-trinity-pair-t144312.html?hilit=cartier



Great detective work eye candy!

That is such a gorgeous combo!

Her Trinity is definitely the 1.5mm version and his Trinity is the 2.9mm version.


----------



## peppermint tea

*ahertz*: I hope everything works out for you and that the Love is authentic! 

*Camswife*: Ooh congratulations! Please post pictures!


----------



## peppermint tea

scarlet555 said:


> She does not have a date yet either-She does usually notify me within 1-2 wks in advance.  For sure we both knew there would be an increase before the end of the year.  Keep you guys posted!
> 
> Hey and talking about 1.5 trinity- I love dainty rings!  I want one before they stop making them.  I tried ot look it up online, but couldn't.  Would like to try it on myself.  I would like a picture of this ring on someone's finger if anyone wants to post.  TIA



Thanks for asking your SA!

For anyone wanting the 1.5mm Trinity, the reference code is B4088900.


----------



## darkangel07760

eye candy said:


> I think this is the thinnest one we always see in the boutique.  This is Rachel Zoe's ring set.


 
Thank you for posting this!  I like the thinner bands.  



ahertz said:


> Hi ladies, I thought I did my due diligence in searching for an authentic love bracelet on the bay, but ended up getting a bracelet with a hallmark different from the what was posted on ebay.  The item did come with what I think is an authentic certificate based on other certs I have from Cartier items. The question is if it's an older model and that he/she accidentally posted the wrong inside picture in his listing. I just want to confirm that without a doubt it's fake before I pursue action via PayPal.  TIA!!
> 
> Here's the inside hallmark:


 
How much time do you have before you need to return it?  Do you have enough time to pop into a Cartier to get it  checked out?



peppermint tea said:


> I love the look of the Trinity on the middle finger!
> 
> I reckon the 2.9mm version will suit you if you want a daintier version of the Trinity.
> 
> I have average sized hands but my fingers are rather long and the 1.5mm was cute but just didn't have the wow factor that the 2.9mm version had.
> 
> I went to the boutique with my sister and she kept saying "Get it! That looks awesome!" about the 2.9mm version and she isn't even a jewellery kinda girl so that's saying something!
> 
> I know what you mean about driving into the city by yourself - you always need company in case you get lost!


 
As soon as I get my $ from Yoogi's, I am going SHOPPING.  I am going to try all the sizes!  My SO has a good eye for proportion.  He is the kind of guy that will honestly tell me if something doesn't look good.  Any excuse to hit up San Fran AND Cartier is a good one for me!!!



peppermint tea said:


> Great detective work eye candy!
> 
> That is such a gorgeous combo!
> 
> Her Trinity is definitely the 1.5mm version and his Trinity is the 2.9mm version.


 
See now, I _like _that skinny ring... But we will see.  I really need to see it on my finger.  



peppermint tea said:


> Thanks for asking your SA!
> 
> For anyone wanting the 1.5mm Trinity, the reference code is B4088900.


 
Thanks!


----------



## purseinsanity

The SA at Saks 5th told me there's a price increase on November 1st.


----------



## darkangel07760

purseinsanity said:


> The SA at Saks 5th told me there's a price increase on November 1st.


 
noooooooo!  dang!  dang it all!  Well, i can't do a thing until my stuff sells.  I just hope that the Trinity line doesn't go up too high.


----------



## amanda_wanghx

purseinsanity said:


> The SA at Saks 5th told me there's a price increase on November 1st.


 
any idea how much is the increase for the RG love bangle?


----------



## vixen18

^^^^ My SA informed me that everything's going up by 10%.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

These price rises are so crazy! I'm sure people will continue buying their products though. From my point of view, my cut-off point for a love bracelet is around $6000 before I wouldn't consider buying it - that was my rationale for buying it now rather than next year!


----------



## Lanier

^ Same here! I just got tired of watching the price rise and rise.

My bracelet should be here today...I'm SO excited!  Do you know when yours is coming in?


----------



## chanel-girl

purseinsanity said:


> The SA at Saks 5th told me there's a price increase on November 1st.



Which Saks has the Love collection? On the Cartier website it doesn't list Saks as having Jewelry, only watches.


----------



## chanel-girl

Lanier said:


> ^ Same here! I just got tired of watching the price rise and rise.
> 
> My bracelet should be here today...I'm SO excited!  Do you know when yours is coming in?




Congrats Lanier, that is sooo exciting!!


----------



## ahertz

Ladies, thanks for all of your help. The bracelet turns out to be authentic (just took it in) and the hallmark that was shown on ebay is on the OTHER side of the bracelet and really faint, so I didn't see it.  Thanks for your help and support!


----------



## preciousp

Since they just had an increase in July, I wonder what excuse they are using to justify another increase so soon since gold prices have actually dropped just a bit recently.  I was in the Atlanta boutique about 2 weeks ago & the SA said they definitely wouldn't have another increase before January.  But then again, the manager of that store seems to be the only person who isn't completely clueless.


----------



## dialv

ahertz I am glad to hear your bracelet is authentic. I am sure you were happy to hear the results. Wear it in good health.


----------



## dialv

Has anyone heard if there is a price increase in Canada. My SA in Toronto doesn't seem to want to tell me to much and he may not know. The Rainbow Love bracelet that I want is there and he only has a couple but it doesn't seem fair to increase an item in stock although they probably do.


----------



## Lanier

I'm so frustrated - I was told by the Cartier SA who I purchased my bracelet from that FedEx would leave the package at my apt office building if I wasnt home. So I went home during my lunch break and there is a FedEx "we missed you" notice on my door but NO package at the office.  I hope I'm able to pick it up at the closest FedEx facility tonight. I really want my bracelet!


----------



## forchanel

So November 1st is confirmed then?? I emailed Cartier a couple days ago and got a response back today that they do not know about price increases until they are implemented so they don't know anything about a increase in November 2011 :/ lol I bet they do know!! I guess we'll see. Hopefully more people can confirm!!


----------



## scarlet555

Lanier said:


> I'm so frustrated - I was told by the Cartier SA who I purchased my bracelet from that FedEx would leave the package at my apt office building if I wasnt home. So I went home during my lunch break and there is a FedEx "we missed you" notice on my door but NO package at the office.  I hope I'm able to pick it up at the closest FedEx facility tonight. I really want my bracelet!


 
Fed ex has been great with being able to pick up mail/pkg after work, my local fed ex closes 7pm I believe.


----------



## Lanier

scarlet555 said:


> Fed ex has been great with being able to pick up mail/pkg after work, my local fed ex closes 7pm I believe.



I just called and I can pick it up tonight.  Now the next hour and a half needs to go by fast!


----------



## cartier_love

Lanier said:


> I just called and I can pick it up tonight.  Now the next hour and a half needs to go by fast!


 
Modeling pics tonight?


----------



## darkangel07760

vixen18 said:


> ^^^^ My SA informed me that everything's going up by 10%.


 
Gah!  Nothin' I can do.  Phooey.


----------



## darkangel07760

Lanier said:


> I just called and I can pick it up tonight.  Now the next hour and a half needs to go by fast!


 
Can't wait to see it!


----------



## sheanabelle

omg....i wonder if i can buy before november! I know the RG love brace is $5775..what is the price for YG currently?


----------



## *MJ*

sheanabelle said:


> omg....i wonder if i can buy before november! I know the RG love brace is $5775..what is the price for YG currently?



The RG and YG are currently $5775.


----------



## chanel-girl

^^ YG & RG are actually $5575 currently


----------



## Lanier

Just popping in to say I was able to pick up my rose gold bracelet tonight and it's  

I promise to post pictures tomorrow - I actually have to go to the courthouse tomorrow to renew my car tag and I have to go through a metal detector ... so I'm waiting until I'm finished with that to put on my love bracelet. Because once it's on, I'm not taking it off until I absolutely have to!


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## *MJ*

*MJ* said:


> The RG and YG are currently $5775.



Oops...typo! Meant to say 5575.


----------



## darkangel07760

Lanier said:


> Just popping in to say I was able to pick up my rose gold bracelet tonight and it's
> 
> I promise to post pictures tomorrow - I actually have to go to the courthouse tomorrow to renew my car tag and I have to go through a metal detector ... so I'm waiting until I'm finished with that to put on my love bracelet. Because once it's on, I'm not taking it off until I absolutely have to!


 
Cool!  Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

vixen18 said:


> ^^^^ My SA informed me that everything's going up by 10%.



That's what I was told too...


----------



## purseinsanity

chanel-girl said:


> Which Saks has the Love collection? On the Cartier website it doesn't list Saks as having Jewelry, only watches.



Saks Fifth Avenue in NYC.    There's a Cartier boutique in there.


----------



## chanel-girl

*MJ* said:


> Oops...typo! Meant to say 5575.



I figured that it what you meant!


----------



## chanel-girl

purseinsanity said:


> Saks Fifth Avenue in NYC.    There's a Cartier boutique in there.



I wonder why it isn't listed on the Cartier website as carrying jewelry


----------



## peppermint tea

dialv said:


> Has anyone heard if there is a price increase in Canada. My SA in Toronto doesn't seem to want to tell me to much and he may not know. The Rainbow Love bracelet that I want is there and he only has a couple but it doesn't seem fair to increase an item in stock although they probably do.



Is there any chance you could put down a deposit? That way you get the current price as opposed to the new price (in the event that it goes up on November 1st)?

All this talk of price increases is freaking me out! I was planning on getting my Love bangle next month but now I'm thinking I might just go and put a deposit down next week.  

That being said, I live in Australia and whenever Cartier had a price increase in the US, it didn't affect us.  The only price increase that affected us was the one that happened in July but apparently prices went up worldwide in July.


----------



## *MJ*

chanel-girl said:


> I figured that it what you meant!



Yes!! Lol!! That's what I get for being up late on tpf instead of sleeping!! :shame:


----------



## peppermint tea

forchanel said:


> So November 1st is confirmed then?? I emailed Cartier a couple days ago and got a response back today that they do not know about price increases until they are implemented so they don't know anything about a increase in November 2011 :/ lol I bet they do know!! I guess we'll see. Hopefully more people can confirm!!



That is so frustrating! 

I don't understand how SAs know about price increases but head office is clueless.  Doesn't head office make the decision to increase the prices?

Maybe they are just playing dumb


----------



## peppermint tea

Lanier said:


> Just popping in to say I was able to pick up my rose gold bracelet tonight and it's
> 
> I promise to post pictures tomorrow - I actually have to go to the courthouse tomorrow to renew my car tag and I have to go through a metal detector ... so I'm waiting until I'm finished with that to put on my love bracelet. Because once it's on, I'm not taking it off until I absolutely have to!



Congrats on the new Love bangle!

Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Lanier said:


> ^ Same here! I just got tired of watching the price rise and rise.
> 
> My bracelet should be here today...I'm SO excited!  Do you know when yours is coming in?



Yay! Congratulations on the new bracelet. Can't wait to see pics! Mine is already in. I haven't had time to pick it up but will probably do so tomorrow lunch time. If not, then maybe the weekend.


----------



## lulilu

chanel-girl said:


> I wonder why it isn't listed on the Cartier website as carrying jewelry


 
It literally just opened.


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ That explains it! thanks


----------



## chanel-girl

Does anyone know if all the U.S. Cartier boutiques allow you to put a deposit down locking in the current price?


----------



## eye candy

^Best to call the Cartier boutique closest to you.  I'm sure they'll be happy to assist.  They tend to be friendlier and more helpful over the phone.


----------



## Lanier

Sorry it's taken me so long - here are some pictures of my Cartier rose gold size 16 Love bracelet with my Cartier 2009 rose gold charity love bracelet.


----------



## Lharding

Lanier said:


> Sorry it's taken me so long - here are some pictures of my Cartier rose gold size 16 Love bracelet with my Cartier 2009 rose gold charity love bracelet.



Lanier - Love your new Love Bracelet!


----------



## chanel-girl

Lanier - It is gorgeous on you! Enjoy it!! What size is your wrist?


----------



## *MJ*

Lanier said:


> Sorry it's taken me so long - here are some pictures of my Cartier rose gold size 16 Love bracelet with my Cartier 2009 rose gold charity love bracelet.



Gorgeous Lanier!! Congrats!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Lanier said:


> Sorry it's taken me so long - here are some pictures of my Cartier rose gold size 16 Love bracelet with my Cartier 2009 rose gold charity love bracelet.


 
The rose gold looks great on you!!!


----------



## hjmags33

whoops said:


> Just wondering if anyone knew because I can't seem to find it online. I'm trying to figure out if I have a nickel allergy. Do you know if Cartier's white gold or any gold they use has nickel trace elements in it? Or what kind of alloy is used?


I am wondering if I have a nickel allergy too and have a constant irritation on my wrist where the screw hits it on my white gold bracelet. I suspect there is nickel in the screws - were you ever able to resolve your question? I am thinking of contacting Cartier to see if they offer a substitute screw for people with a nickel allergy.


----------



## Lanier

chanel-girl said:


> Lanier - It is gorgeous on you! Enjoy it!! What size is your wrist?



Thank you so much for the sweet comments everyone! 

*chanel-girl* - My wrist is about 5.5 inches. What size are you thinking about getting?


----------



## eye candy

hjmags33 said:


> I am wondering if I have a nickel allergy too and have a constant irritation on my wrist where the screw hits it on my white gold bracelet. I suspect there is nickel in the screws - were you ever able to resolve your question? I am thinking of contacting Cartier to see if they offer a substitute screw for people with a nickel allergy.



I read somewhere that it doesn't have it which explains why they charge higher for white gold.  I don't remember what material they replaced it with.  

I had the same issue too with my regular YG.  I think it's just yours arm getting used to the screws underneath.  Or maybe the halves of the bracelets are not sealed tightly together or there is a slight gap which maybe pinching your skin?


----------



## eye candy

Lanier said:


> Sorry it's taken me so long - here are some pictures of my Cartier rose gold size 16 Love bracelet with my Cartier 2009 rose gold charity love bracelet.



Looks great Lanier!  Are both your rose golds both the same color in person?  I can't tell from your pictures.


----------



## kohl_mascara

eye candy said:


> I read somewhere that it doesn't have it which explains why they charge higher for white gold.  I don't remember what material they replaced it with.
> 
> I had the same issue too with my regular YG.  I think it's just yours arm getting used to the screws underneath.  Or maybe the halves of the bracelets are not sealed tightly together or there is a slight gap which maybe pinching your skin?



I believe they mix their white gold with palladium.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Lanier said:


> Sorry it's taken me so long - here are some pictures of my Cartier rose gold size 16 Love bracelet with my Cartier 2009 rose gold charity love bracelet.



Congrats Lanier! It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## preciousp

*Lanier, *the rose gold love looks great on you!!!


----------



## einseine

Congrats Lnier!!!  Love your look!


Lanier said:


> Sorry it's taken me so long - here are some pictures of my Cartier rose gold size 16 Love bracelet with my Cartier 2009 rose gold charity love bracelet.


----------



## chanel-girl

Lanier said:


> Thank you so much for the sweet comments everyone!
> 
> *chanel-girl* - My wrist is about 5.5 inches. What size are you thinking about getting?




Thanks Lanier, most likely 16 also. Love yours!


----------



## peppermint tea

*Lanier*: it looks gorgeous on your wrist! Congrats!


----------



## peppermint tea

DesignerNewbie said:


> Yay! Congratulations on the new bracelet. Can't wait to see pics! Mine is already in. I haven't had time to pick it up but will probably do so tomorrow lunch time. If not, then maybe the weekend.



Looking forward to seeing your new Love!

Post pictures!


----------



## scarlet555

Lanier said:


> Sorry it's taken me so long - here are some pictures of my Cartier rose gold size 16 Love bracelet with my Cartier 2009 rose gold charity love bracelet.



it's very lovely!  Congrats


----------



## Kathd

Lanier said:


> Sorry it's taken me so long - here are some pictures of my Cartier rose gold size 16 Love bracelet with my Cartier 2009 rose gold charity love bracelet.


 
Gorgeous!!!! The rose gold compliments your skin tone very well!


----------



## eye candy

kohl_mascara said:


> I believe they mix their white gold with palladium.



Palladium that's what it is!  Thanks Kohl.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Hello everyone! 

I am happy to share my first Love cuff in PG: 






And with CDC:






Have a great day!


----------



## Kathd

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am happy to share my first Love cuff in PG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with CDC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!



Yaaay! It's gorgeous!! Love the CDC combo!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Kathd

Maybe a rather silly question, but does any of you wear her Hermes chaîne dancre with her love bracelet? I havent worn mine since I got my love, because Im afraid of scratching it (it being the chaîne dancre). 
I only wore it a couple of times before I got my love bracelet and I took really good care of it, so it almost looks like new. 

I know I will get scratches on my chaîne dancre anyhow, even without love bracelet, but I wanted to know if there is a substantial difference

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Lanier

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am happy to share my first Love cuff in PG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with CDC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!



So gorgeous! I love it with the CDC!


----------



## Lanier

eye candy said:


> Are both your rose golds both the same color in person?  I can't tell from your pictures.



They are indeed the same shade of rose gold -- the charity bracelet needs to be polished so that would probably be why it might look slightly different.


----------



## Lanier

So....now after browsing some of other Love bracelet threads last night, I'm wondering if the size 16 looks okay on my wrist, or should I think about exchanging for the 17?


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Lanier said:


> So....now after browsing some of other Love bracelet threads last night, I'm wondering if the size 16 looks okay on my wrist, or should I think about exchanging for the 17?



Depends on your preference, I'd say. Yours looks like a snug fit, though it's hard to tell with the pics. Does it move up and down your arm much? Can you swivel it around? Mine looks slightly looser than yours, though I would like it to be a bit more snug.


----------



## Kathd

Lanier said:


> So....now after browsing some of other Love bracelet threads last night, I'm wondering if the size 16 looks okay on my wrist, or should I think about exchanging for the 17?



I think the size is just perfect! If I were you, I definitely wouldn't exchange. But then again, if you're not comfortable with it and you think you would be happier with a 17, then you should return it and go up one size. It's something you will wear for a very long time, so you should be 100 percent happy with it!


----------



## hjmags33

eye candy said:


> I read somewhere that it doesn't have it which explains why they charge higher for white gold.  I don't remember what material they replaced it with.
> 
> I had the same issue too with my regular YG.  I think it's just yours arm getting used to the screws underneath.  Or maybe the halves of the bracelets are not sealed tightly together or there is a slight gap which maybe pinching your skin?


Thanks so much for your reply - I think I am going to go to the Cartier store and show them what I am dealing with. I am afraid this has been going on for 2 years and is definitely the screws. I am embarrassed to admit that I have been dealing with this rash for so long, but my skin is definitely irritated by the screw.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Lanier said:


> So....now after browsing some of other Love bracelet threads last night, I'm wondering if the size 16 looks okay on my wrist, or should I think about exchanging for the 17?



I think we have the same wrist size - 5.5" and I wear a size 17. Sometimes I wish I had gotten the size 16 because the 17 is quite loose on me and it moves around quite a bit like how a typical bangle would.  This means I tend to whack it around a lot. . .(not on purpose, of course).  I think the 16 looks great on you. . .not too tight yet not loose either!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Thank you, *Kathd* and *Lanier*!


----------



## kohl_mascara

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am happy to share my first Love cuff in PG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with CDC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!



Gorgeous!  Love the Love & CDC paired together!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

kohl_mascara said:


> Gorgeous! Love the Love & CDC paired together!


 
Thank you, *kohl_mascara*! 

It also looks great with Clic Clac and VCA in your avatar!


----------



## chanel-girl

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am happy to share my first Love cuff in PG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with CDC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!




*lightpinkdaisy* it looks beautiful on you! CONGRATS!! What size did you get and what size is your wrist?


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

chanel-girl said:


> *lightpinkdaisy* it looks beautiful on you! CONGRATS!! What size did you get and what size is your wrist?


 
Thank you, *chanel-girl*!  I got size 18 and my wrist is 6 1/4" if I measured correctly. :shame:


----------



## chanel-girl

Lanier said:


> So....now after browsing some of other Love bracelet threads last night, I'm wondering if the size 16 looks okay on my wrist, or should I think about exchanging for the 17?



*Lanier*, I think it fits you how it is meant to fit. Since I have been "researching" the size without actually going to a boutique, quite a few TPF'ers who have a 16 also have a wrist around 5.5" although some do go for a 17 for a looser fit as Kohl did. It is a personal preference but I think it looks great on you. Is it comfortable? I have heard that it does take a little while to get used to it being on your wrist 24/7.


----------



## chanel-girl

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Thank you, *chanel-girl*!  I got size 18 and my wrist is 6 1/4" if I measured correctly. :shame:



Thanks! Enjoy it!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

chanel-girl said:


> Thanks! Enjoy it!


 
Thank you! Hope you make your decision and we will see your reveal soon!


----------



## Lanier

*DesignerNewbie*, *Kathd*, *kohl_mascara*, and *chanel-girl* - Thank you SO much for your responses! After a full day of wearing it, it seems feel a little more looser/comfortable - with a little pushing, I can even turn it 360 degrees. I'm going to stick with the 16.  Thanks again for everyone's help!

*chanel-girl* - It isn't uncomfortable at all, but it does take some getting used to. I can't wait to see your YG bracelet - it's going to look so gorgeous with your Rolex! 

*kohl_mascara* - Your pictures were definitely some of the ones I was looking at last night, since we have similar-sized wrists and it made me wonder if I should have gotten the 17. I adore your combination of the VCA sweet, H clic-clac, and the Love and I think the 17 looks SO nice on your wrist.


----------



## eye candy

I just found out from my friend that she was able to exchange her RG that turned yellow after 2 years of wear and get the new screw sytem.  

If yours has turned yellow in less than two years, Cartier would like to see your piece.  Just visit your local boutique to compare your RG with the YG.  If it's the same in color, they may be able to give you an exchange.      They say that the rose gold is not supposed to turn yellow in just a couple of years.

They were not aware that their RGs turn yellow or fades to yellow.  (Weird.  Yet I see it in this forum.)   And they stand buy their quality!  This is good news for all RG wearers.    

Too bad.. when I bought mine, the RGs hasn't come out yet.


----------



## peppermint tea

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am happy to share my first Love cuff in PG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with CDC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!



Congrats on your cuff! It looks lovely on your wrist!


----------



## peppermint tea

Lanier said:


> *DesignerNewbie*, *Kathd*, *kohl_mascara*, and *chanel-girl* - Thank you SO much for your responses! After a full day of wearing it, it seems feel a little more looser/comfortable - with a little pushing, I can even turn it 360 degrees. I'm going to stick with the 16.  Thanks again for everyone's help!



Good to know you are happy with the 16!

I am going to get the 17, but honestly prefer the fit of the 16.

I posted about my sizing woes in another thread if you care to read: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/cartier-price-increase-711143.html#post20185861 and http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/cartier-price-increase-711143-2.html#post20186503

If only they made size 16.5 bangles!


----------



## peppermint tea

eye candy said:


> I just found out from my friend that she was able to exchange her RG that turned yellow after 2 years of wear and get the new screw sytem.
> 
> If yours has turned yellow in less than two years, Cartier would like to see your piece.  Just visit your local boutique to compare your RG with the YG.  If it's the same in color, they may be able to give you an exchange.      They say that the rose gold is not supposed to turn yellow in just a couple of years.
> 
> They were not aware that their RGs turn yellow or fades to yellow.  (Weird.  Yet I see it in this forum.)   And they stand buy their quality!  This is good news for all RG wearers.
> 
> Too bad.. when I bought mine, the RGs hasn't come out yet.



Thanks for the update *eye candy*!

Good to know Cartier stand by their products


----------



## eye candy

Good news for RG wearers!!  If your RG has turned YG in less than two years, Cartier would like to see your piece.  They have not heard of any complaints that their RGs changes in color.  (I know that some people here have not seen color changes.)  My friend complained to Cartier about her RG fading to yellow (hers looks like my YG bracelet), and they did an exchange.  They stand by the quality of their product.  (Good to know.) They are interested in seeing more RG pieces that have turned yellow.  If yours has, just contact your local boutique and have their NY headquarters (Operations) or Paris workshop investigate the color change.  Do not bring this in for polishing since that is a different department.  

Good luck!  My friend is very happy and I am happy for her.


----------



## eye candy

^I was amazed to hear this too.  I thought exchanges can only be done within 30 days or something like that.


----------



## paruparo

^^ I'm glad they took care of her. 
Did she get one with the new screw system?


----------



## eye candy

hjmags33 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply - I think I am going to go to the Cartier store and show them what I am dealing with. I am afraid this has been going on for 2 years and is definitely the screws. I am embarrassed to admit that I have been dealing with this rash for so long, but my skin is definitely irritated by the screw.



You're welcome.  Seems that Cartier has great customer service after all.  Good luck!


----------



## eye candy

paruparo said:


> ^^ I'm glad they took care of her.
> Did she get one with the new screw system?



Yes.  Lucky her.  I want that system.   She didn't even have to pay anything additional.  It was an even exchange.


----------



## chanel-girl

lanasyogamama said:


> I kind of think we should rename this thread, it's kind of turned into a general discussion of the Love bracelet.  Let's face it, we all know the bracelet isn't out of style!!




I agree!


----------



## mlitmo

Sorry these pictures didn't turn out very good!

This is my new YG bracelet with the new screw system. Size 16. Love it so much!!!

THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE!


----------



## peppermint tea

mlitmo said:


> Sorry these pictures didn't turn out very good!
> 
> This is my new YG bracelet with the new screw system. Size 16. Love it so much!!!
> 
> THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE!


Congratulations *mlitmo*! 

It looks wonderful on you! 

How far can the bangle move from your wrist bone and can you spin it?


----------



## *MJ*

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am happy to share my first Love cuff in PG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with CDC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!



Beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## *MJ*

mlitmo said:


> Sorry these pictures didn't turn out very good!
> 
> This is my new YG bracelet with the new screw system. Size 16. Love it so much!!!
> 
> THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE!



Love it!! YG Love is on my wishlist!! Congrats!!


----------



## mlitmo

peppermint tea said:


> Congratulations *mlitmo*!
> 
> It looks wonderful on you!
> 
> How far can the bangle move from your wrist bone and can you spin it?



Thanks peppermint! It moves down about 3 inches...1/3 down my forearm. I can spin it once I move it past my wristbone. It doesn't spin on it's own. Are you debating on sizes?


----------



## mlitmo

*MJ* said:


> Love it!! YG Love is on my wishlist!! Congrats!!



Thanks! The YG has been on my wishlist for a while. Decided to take the plunge before the price increase. Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## *MJ*

mlitmo said:


> Thanks! The YG has been on my wishlist for a while. Decided to take the plunge before the price increase. *Hope you get yours soon!*



From your lips to hubby's ears!!


----------



## peppermint tea

mlitmo said:


> Thanks peppermint! It moves down about 3 inches...1/3 down my forearm. I can spin it once I move it past my wristbone. It doesn't spin on it's own. Are you debating on sizes?



I was debating on sizes for a while but I know I have to get the size 17.  The size 16 has this tendency to get stuck on my wrist bone (refer to post              #*2480* for more info) so my two options are get the cuff or get the 17.  I still need to try on the cuff but I am 99% certain that I will end up with the bangle.

Love the way it looks on your wrist!


----------



## chanel-girl

mlitmo said:


> Sorry these pictures didn't turn out very good!
> 
> This is my new YG bracelet with the new screw system. Size 16. Love it so much!!!
> 
> THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE!



It looks beautiful on you! Congrats on taking the plunge! I'm most likely getting the 16 also, what size is your wrist?


----------



## Kathd

mlitmo said:


> Sorry these pictures didn't turn out very good!
> 
> This is my new YG bracelet with the new screw system. Size 16. Love it so much!!!
> 
> THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE!


 
It's stunning!!! Woop woop!!!


----------



## LoveBracelet

I am the happy owner of two bracelet from the Love Collection, a classic white gold Love bracelet and a rare Menotte bracelet




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The particularity is that I am a guy! Is there any other guy loving the Love Collection around?


----------



## peppermint tea

LoveBracelet said:


> I am the happy owner of two bracelet from the Love Collection, a classic white gold Love bracelet and a rare Menotte bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> The particularity is that I am a guy! Is there any other guy loving the Love Collection around?



It looks great on you!

My best friend is a guy and he loves the Love bangle too 

What size do you wear?


----------



## Lanier

mlitmo said:


> Sorry these pictures didn't turn out very good!
> 
> This is my new YG bracelet with the new screw system. Size 16. Love it so much!!!
> 
> THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE!



It looks beautiful on you! Congratulations on your new love bracelet!


----------



## Monaliceke

mlitmo said:


> Sorry these pictures didn't turn out very good!
> 
> This is my new YG bracelet with the new screw system. Size 16. Love it so much!!!
> 
> THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE!



Congratulations!  It's beautiful isn't it


----------



## LoveBracelet

peppermint tea said:


> It looks great on you!
> 
> My best friend is a guy and he loves the Love bangle too
> 
> What size do you wear?


 
I have a small wrist, I wear a 19. What's next on the radar, maybe a Love ring for my thumb to replace the silver ring I wear often or maybe I'll start to stack more Love bracelets!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## scarlet555

Confirmed nov 1st price increase,  will let u know more later.  Maybe already posted o well.


----------



## AnnaKian

*Lanier*: Congrats on your new Love. Looks gorgeous on your wrist, and perfect size IMO !

*Lightpinkdaisy*: Love love your CDC combo!

*mlitmo*: Classic YG, beautiful, congrats!


----------



## AnnaKian

luxemadam said:


> Congratulations!  It's beautiful isn't it



Hi *luxemadam*, just wanted to say I love your avatar!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Another price increase?  Seriously?  Is this in the U.S.?

DH was going to get me mine for xmas.....

My wrist is 6".  What size should I get?  18??


----------



## radio_shrink

LoveBracelet said:


> I have a small wrist, I wear a 19. What's next on the radar, maybe a Love ring for my thumb to replace the silver ring I wear often or maybe I'll start to stack more Love bracelets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



What size is your wrist if you don't mind me asking. I like the way you wear yours. Is it more of a bangle or a fitted bracelet?


----------



## radio_shrink

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Another price increase?  Seriously?  Is this in the U.S.?
> 
> DH was going to get me mine for xmas.....
> 
> My wrist is 6".  What size should I get?  18??



18 will be rather loose. If you want to go for the recommended fit get a size 17.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Another price increase?  Seriously?  Is this in the U.S.?
> 
> DH was going to get me mine for xmas.....
> 
> My wrist is 6".  What size should I get?  18??



I think you will need a 17. Unless you like it loose, in which case an 18.

I'm finally going to pick up my bracelet today. Yay!


----------



## LoveBracelet

radio_shrink said:


> What size is your wrist if you don't mind me asking. I like the way you wear yours. Is it more of a bangle or a fitted bracelet?


 
My wrist makes 17 cm. To calculate your size use the Cartier formula: size of your wrist in centimeters + 2 = size of your love bracelet!
 For me it makes 17 + 2 = 19. My bracelet is a bangle and fits my wrist perfectly, you really feel that this bracelet is meant to be worn at all time!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Another price increase?  Seriously?  Is this in the U.S.?
> 
> DH was going to get me mine for xmas.....
> 
> My wrist is 6".  What size should I get?  18??




I have a 6 inch wrist and wear a 17.  I think this is the proper fit according to Cartier, but a lot of ladies seem to be going looser.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Thanks.  On the Cartier site it says to add 1.5 cm.  I like how Reese wore it on 4 Christmas.  I'm afraid I might out grow it.  But the love is oval.  Wonder how comfy it would be to get a 18.  Thoughts??


----------



## peppermint tea

LoveBracelet said:


> *I have a small wrist*, I wear a 19. What's next on the radar, maybe a Love ring for my thumb to replace the silver ring I wear often or maybe I'll start to stack more Love bracelets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



You sure do! I wonder what size my bestie would be 

I think I need to drag him to the Cartier boutique sometime 

A Love ring would be awesome - do you think you will get the white gold to match your bangle?


----------



## LoveBracelet

peppermint tea said:


> You sure do! I wonder what size my bestie would be
> 
> I think I need to drag him to the Cartier boutique sometime
> 
> A Love ring would be awesome - do you think you will get the white gold to match your bangle?


 
I plan to get either a white gold Love or Tank ring. The issue is that, as all luxury obsessed, I have too many thing on my whish list...


----------



## peppermint tea

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Thanks.  On the Cartier site it says to add 1.5 cm.  I like how Reese wore it on 4 Christmas.  I'm afraid I might out grow it.  But the love is oval.  Wonder how comfy it would be to get a 18.  Thoughts??



I always imagined the Love bangle to be worn like handcuffs - so rather fitted and limited in movement (as in, unable to be spun a full 360 degrees without physical effort).  Refer to #*2440* and             #*2484* (pictures courtesy of Lanier & mlitmo) - that's how the size 16 looks on me.

But as I have that weird "Love bangle gets stuck on wrist bone" problem, size 17 is my best option which ends up looking like this: #*2280*, #*1*, #*10* and              #*80* (pictures courtesy of luxemadam, bagalogist, suzie w & kohl_mascara).

As you can see, the bangle has the ability to go lower (past the wristbone) and higher up the arm - so it is less fitted.  

If you prefer the look of Reese's Love in the movie, I'd say go up one size from what you have been recommended - so the 18 would most likely give you the Reese look.  

But before you decide, ask yourself if you prefer a fitted bangle or a looser one.  

Because the Love is meant to be worn 24/7, you don't want to make the wrong choice!


----------



## peppermint tea

LoveBracelet said:


> I plan to get either a white gold Love or Tank ring. The issue is that, as all luxury obsessed, I have too many thing on my whish list...



Either ring would be stunning! 

I love that the Tank ring comes in amethyst, aquamarine, citrine and moonstone - I can't decide which I like more though: amethyst or aquamarine 

And the never ending wish list - I get that too!


----------



## *MJ*

LoveBracelet said:


> I am the happy owner of two bracelet from the Love Collection, a classic white gold Love bracelet and a rare Menotte bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> The particularity is that I am a guy! Is there any other guy loving the Love Collection around?



Looks great on you!! I think the Love bracelets are great on guys too!!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

peppermint tea said:


> I always imagined the Love bangle to be worn like handcuffs - so rather fitted and limited in movement (as in, unable to be spun a full 360 degrees without physical effort).  Refer to #*2440* and             #*2484* (pictures courtesy of Lanier & mlitmo) - that's how the size 16 looks on me.
> 
> But as I have that weird "Love bangle gets stuck on wrist bone" problem, size 17 is my best option which ends up looking like this: #*2280*, #*1*, #*10* and              #*80* (pictures courtesy of luxemadam, bagalogist, suzie w & kohl_mascara).
> 
> As you can see, the bangle has the ability to go lower (past the wristbone) and higher up the arm - so it is less fitted.
> 
> If you prefer the look of Reese's Love in the movie, I'd say go up one size from what you have been recommended - so the 18 would most likely give you the Reese look.
> 
> But before you decide, ask yourself if you prefer a fitted bangle or a looser one.
> 
> Because the Love is meant to be worn 24/7, you don't want to make the wrong choice!



Omg thank you so much for this!!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

For anyone that needs help with sizing for the Love bracelet and fit, here is a pic of how the Love bracelet hangs on my arm. My wrist is approx 5.5" and I got the size 17 love. I went to two different boutiques and both SAs recommended size 17 and not 16.


----------



## darkangel07760

I have a 6 1/2 wrist and I am currently wearing a 19.  That is one size up than the recommended fit, i.e the loose fit as determied by Cartier.
My SO also wears one, they are our commitment bracelets!  We love them and never take them off.


----------



## eye candy

alana40 said:


> I got my first Love Bracelet just 2 days !! it is a pre loved but the bracelet is in MINT condition and just been inspect and polish by Cartier. Therefore it is a very new bling for me. I am very excited of wearing the bracelet all the time but i know myself that i'm not a very careful person. So this is how i wear my LOVE bracelet around the house and at work... Pls don't laugh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as u can see in the photos, i can easily remove the rubber band on top of my Love Bracelet to show it off my new bling when i want to..



I should have thought of this before.  I constantly hit mine underneath from my office desk.   

How is your bracelet so far alana?  Is it scratch free as you hoped for?  It seems well protected in there.


----------



## Monaliceke

AnnaKian said:


> Hi *luxemadam*, just wanted to say I love your avatar!



Thank you


----------



## radio_shrink

LoveBracelet said:


> My wrist makes 17 cm. To calculate your size use the Cartier formula: size of your wrist in centimeters + 2 = size of your love bracelet!
> For me it makes 17 + 2 = 19. My bracelet is a bangle and fits my wrist perfectly, you really feel that this bracelet is meant to be worn at all time!



Thanks for the info. How far can your love bracelet go up your arm? Does it bother you when you are on the computer?


----------



## alana40

eye candy said:


> I should have thought of this before. I constantly hit mine underneath from my office desk.
> 
> How is your bracelet so far alana? Is it scratch free as you hoped for? It seems well protected in there.


 
Great !!! still very new and shiny, also i learn to be more careful wearng the bracelet. I still wear rubber wristband on top of my Love when i'm at work and not at all when i'm out and about shopping or at home. Just want to enjoy the bracelet more and more... summer is coming up, time to show off my barcelet  LOL


----------



## eye candy

alana40 said:


> Great !!! still very new and shiny, also i learn to be more careful wearng the bracelet. I still wear rubber wristband on top of my Love when i'm at work and not at all when i'm out and about shopping or at home. Just want to enjoy the bracelet more and more... summer is coming up, time to show off my barcelet  LOL



Thanks for your reply!  I'm planning to head to my local sports store soon and buy one of those rubber bracelets.  Thanks for sharing your brilliant idea!  I'll definitely wear it at work since my bracelet keeps hitting the top of the desk.


----------



## LoveBracelet

radio_shrink said:


> Thanks for the info. How far can your love bracelet go up your arm? Does it bother you when you are on the computer?


 
It goes far like that:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

It does not bother me when I am at the computer, it bothers me when I run or ride my bike. That's why I also got a "menotte" bracelet from the love collection because I can wear it/remove it easily!
Anyway, if you get a love bracelet, you will have scratches!


----------



## lanasyogamama

luxemadam said:


> Thank you



I love your avatar too, but it's haunting me!!!


----------



## sheanabelle

are there any pics of the old model screw system?? i may buy a friend's love brace sight unseen and I wanted to see how it worked here. I've only tried the new way. Thanks for any help!


----------



## peppermint tea

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Omg thank you so much for this!!!!


No worries! Glad to help!


----------



## thegraceful1

sheanabelle said:


> are there any pics of the old model screw system?? i may buy a friend's love brace sight unseen and I wanted to see how it worked here. I've only tried the new way. Thanks for any help!


 
I just took these pics. of my LOVE Bracelet (sorry not the best, I have a crappy camera) HTH.


----------



## scarlet555

LoveBracelet said:


> It goes far like that:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> It does not bother me when I am at the computer, it bothers me when I run or ride my bike. That's why I also got a "menotte" bracelet from the love collection because I can wear it/remove it easily!
> Anyway, if you get a love bracelet, you will have scratches!


 
THanks love bracelet!  I was wondering if you take a picture of your bracelet wrist down, I'm trying to see how different ppl wear it....  TIA.


----------



## sjunky13

I want another . I want a larger one that I could take on and off w/o unscrewing it. I almost got it like that, but the sa talked me out of it and I got the smaller size and never ever wear it. One size bigger was all I needed and he talked me out of it. Now it will be 6k and that is insane. Pissed!


----------



## chanel-girl

^^ you were able to slide out of just one size bigger? From what I have read it seems like most people aren't able to do that with just one size up, because of the oval shape it would have to be several sizes and then it would just be way too big. Maybe is depends on the size/shape of the person's hands... I think thegraceful1 is able to do that (correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## sjunky13

chanel-girl said:


> ^^ you were able to slide out of just one size bigger? From what I have read it seems like most people aren't able to do that with just one size up, because of the oval shape it would have to be several sizes and then it would just be way too big. Maybe is depends on the size/shape of the person's hands... I think thegraceful1 is able to do that (correct me if I'm wrong)


 
I got the 19 and the 20 I could remove with no effort. I was a little scared it would slide off my hand if I flung my arms around.
I have small hands and fat wrists since I gained weight. I used to have small hands and slim wrists.
So yes the 20 can come off easy. I really want a 20. I look on ebay and they are 4500 and up and used. I need to remove my jewelry every night. I wore the love for about 3 days , took it off to clean and never put it back on . LOL.
I wish I listened to my gut. I could do the red card and get a new one. How much is the increase? I can't belive they went up almost 2k in a year! 
Is it def confirmed? LOL 10% plus. oy!


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ I think it takes a little longer to get used to wearing it 24/7. The prices on ebay aren't so great for pre-owned Loves, I guess because it is so in demand. The price increases are insane! What does the red card do? You could sell it and get a 20...


----------



## darkangel07760

sjunky13 said:


> I got the 19 and the 20 I could remove with no effort. I was a little scared it would slide off my hand if I flung my arms around.
> I have small hands and fat wrists since I gained weight. I used to have small hands and slim wrists.
> So yes the 20 can come off easy. I really want a 20. I look on ebay and they are 4500 and up and used. I need to remove my jewelry every night. I wore the love for about 3 days , took it off to clean and never put it back on . LOL.
> I wish I listened to my gut. I could do the red card and get a new one. How much is the increase? I can't belive they went up almost 2k in a year!
> Is it def confirmed? LOL 10% plus. oy!


 
If you do end up buying it on ebay, fashflair is a trusted seller!


----------



## thegraceful1

chanel-girl said:


> ^^ you were able to slide out of just one size bigger? From what I have read it seems like most people aren't able to do that with just one size up, because of the oval shape it would have to be several sizes and then it would just be way too big. Maybe is depends on the size/shape of the person's hands... I think thegraceful1 is able to do that (correct me if I'm wrong)


 
Yes you are right, I'm a size 17, but got a size 19 so I can slide my wrist out without unscrew it.


----------



## sjunky13

darkangel07760 said:


> If you do end up buying it on ebay, fashflair is a trusted seller!


 But I refuse to pay 4500 for an old one! LOL.
I wish they were still 3k second hand.


----------



## chanel-girl

thegraceful1 said:


> Yes you are right, I'm a size 17, but got a size 19 so I can slide my wrist out without unscrew it.



So you went up 2 sizes?  Do you take it off everyday or just occasionally? Thanks


----------



## darkangel07760

sjunky13 said:


> But I refuse to pay 4500 for an old one! LOL.
> I wish they were still 3k second hand.


 
I TOTALLY understand!  They look shiny and brand new, if that helps... 
I was lucky when my SO found mine for $3600 the beginning of this year...


----------



## thegraceful1

chanel-girl said:


> So you went up 2 sizes? Do you take it off everyday or just occasionally? Thanks


 
I take it off occasionally, I like to wear it on the loose side, I had a 17 and 18 and sold them both, so 19 is perfect for me.


----------



## LoveBracelet

scarlet555 said:


> THanks love bracelet! I was wondering if you take a picture of your bracelet wrist down, I'm trying to see how different ppl wear it.... TIA.


 
Well if it helps:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sheanabelle

thegraceful1 said:


> I just took these pics. of my LOVE Bracelet (sorry not the best, I have a crappy camera) HTH.



Thank You!


----------



## thegraceful1

sheanabelle said:


> Thank You!


You're welcome


----------



## chanel-girl

thegraceful1 said:


> I take it off occasionally, I like to wear it on the loose side, I had a 17 and 18 and sold them both, so 19 is perfect for me.



Thanks! What size is your wrist by the way?


----------



## scarlet555

^^ Thanks a lot lovebracelet!  You're awesome!


----------



## kohl_mascara

sjunky13 said:


> But I refuse to pay 4500 for an old one! LOL.
> I wish they were still 3k second hand.



I know, I can't believe pre-loved ones are so expensive!  When they were purchased they were probably less than 3k.  They are making a killing off of them!



thegraceful1 said:


> Yes you are right, I'm a size 17, but got a size 19 so I can slide my wrist out without unscrew it.



I wish I could do that.  I have small wrists with bigger hands - my palms are pretty wide. So I'd prob have to go at least 3 sizes up. But I've gotten used to wearing my Love 24/7, though there are times when I want to wear other jewelry but can't because of the Love (I also can't wear it on my other wrist because I wear a watch and I'm afraid of damaging it. . .)


----------



## peppermint tea

thegraceful1 said:


> I just took these pics. of my LOVE Bracelet (sorry not the best, I have a crappy camera) HTH.


Thanks for taking these pictures *thegraceful1*!

I have always wondered how the old screw system looked!


----------



## peppermint tea

sjunky13 said:


> I got the 19 and the 20 I could remove with no effort. I was a little scared it would slide off my hand if I flung my arms around.
> I have small hands and fat wrists since I gained weight. I used to have small hands and slim wrists.
> So yes the 20 can come off easy. I really want a 20. I look on ebay and they are 4500 and up and used. *I need to remove my jewelry every night*. I wore the love for about 3 days , took it off to clean and never put it back on . LOL.
> I wish I listened to my gut. I could do the red card and get a new one. How much is the increase? I can't belive they went up almost 2k in a year!
> Is it def confirmed? LOL 10% plus. oy!


Would you consider the cuff instead?


----------



## covetit

I've had a YG size 16 for a few weeks now. My wrist is 5.5 inches. I tried the 16 and 17 and the 17 felt too loose. Now I'm wondering if I should have gone with the 17. The 16 seems to get caught at weird angles on my arm and digs into me. I can force it to spin by my wrist bone, but it doesn't spin on its own. Its too late to return it now. Have others found that it takes awhile to get used to their loves?


----------



## peppermint tea

covetit said:


> I've had a YG size 16 for a few weeks now. My wrist is 5.5 inches. I tried the 16 and 17 and the 17 felt too loose. Now I'm wondering if I should have gone with the 17. *The 16 seems to get caught at weird angles on my arm *and digs into me. I can force it to spin by my wrist bone, but it doesn't spin on its own. Its too late to return it now. Have others found that it takes awhile to get used to their loves?


I had the exact same problem with the size 16 (I posted about it here #*2491* if you care to read)!

Sorry that your bangle isn't as comfortable as it should be.

Hopefully over time you get used to the feeling?

Otherwise, could you sell it and get the size 17 instead?


----------



## Monaliceke

lanasyogamama said:


> I love your avatar too, but it's haunting me!!!



Oh.... Don't say that.


----------



## materialgurl

covetit said:


> I've had a YG size 16 for a few weeks now. My wrist is 5.5 inches. I tried the 16 and 17 and the 17 felt too loose. Now I'm wondering if I should have gone with the 17. The 16 seems to get caught at weird angles on my arm and digs into me. I can force it to spin by my wrist bone, but it doesn't spin on its own. Its too late to return it now. Have others found that it takes awhile to get used to their loves?


 
I had the same issue, my wrist is also 5.5 inches ... i took forever to decide on the 16 or 17.

I chose the 17 in the end b/c i wanted it a bit more lose fitting... and I can push it up when I'm typing/writing.


----------



## sjunky13

peppermint tea said:


> Would you consider the cuff instead?


 Hi. I had the cuff and it dugg into my skin. I hated it. LOL.


----------



## thegraceful1

peppermint tea said:


> Thanks for taking these pictures *thegraceful1*!
> I have always wondered how the old screw system looked!


Sure No Problem



chanel-girl said:


> Thanks! What size is your wrist by the way?


6.5


----------



## AnnaKian

chanel-girl said:


> ^^ you were able to slide out of just one size bigger? From what I have read it seems like most people aren't able to do that with just one size up, because of the oval shape it would have to be several sizes and then it would just be way too big. Maybe is depends on the size/shape of the person's hands... I think thegraceful1 is able to do that (correct me if I'm wrong)


 

Hi chanel-girl,

I think a lot has to do with someone's size/shape of hand/arm.
For example, I have normal sized arms, but small palms. So I wear size 17, but one size up and I can remove the bracelet without unscrewing. 18 felt too loose though, because with my wrist down it constantly made me feel I would be loosing the bracelet anytime...


----------



## AnnaKian

lanasyogamama said:


> I love your avatar too, but it's haunting me!!!


 

Hi lanasyogamama,

May I ask you what size Ballon Blue watch you're wearing on your avatar?
I just keep looking at it, it's sooo beautiful on your wrist!


----------



## kohl_mascara

covetit said:


> I've had a YG size 16 for a few weeks now. My wrist is 5.5 inches. I tried the 16 and 17 and the 17 felt too loose. Now I'm wondering if I should have gone with the 17. The 16 seems to get caught at weird angles on my arm and digs into me. I can force it to spin by my wrist bone, but it doesn't spin on its own. Its too late to return it now. Have others found that it takes awhile to get used to their loves?



Do you wear it on your dominant hand? Maybe if you move it to the other wrist it'll be better? If not, I'd try to exchange at the boutique but it may not be possible since you wore it. The other avenue is to sell it and buy a 17...


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

omg omg!  I just ordered my RG love in a 18 at cartier.com.  My heart is pounding.  Most most expensive piece of jewelry.  Except for my wedding set.  ETA Thurs 27th!!!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> omg omg!  I just ordered my RG love in a 18 at cartier.com.  My heart is pounding.  Most most expensive piece of jewelry.  Except for my wedding set.  ETA Thurs 27th!!!!!


 
SO excited for you!!!


----------



## Lanier

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> omg omg!  I just ordered my RG love in a 18 at cartier.com.  My heart is pounding.  Most most expensive piece of jewelry.  Except for my wedding set.  ETA Thurs 27th!!!!!



So happy for you, you are going to  it!


----------



## lanasyogamama

AnnaKian said:


> Hi lanasyogamama,
> 
> May I ask you what size Ballon Blue watch you're wearing on your avatar?
> I just keep looking at it, it's sooo beautiful on your wrist!



Thanks AnnaKian!  You made my day!  It's actually the large size, I  it.


----------



## peppermint tea

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> omg omg!  I just ordered my RG love in a 18 at cartier.com.  My heart is pounding.  Most most expensive piece of jewelry.  Except for my wedding set.  ETA Thurs 27th!!!!!


Congratulations - that's so exciting! 

I will be joining you in the heart pounding.  Well, my heart was pounding on Monday because that's when I went to the boutique to put down a deposit for the YG Love.

You're so lucky that yours is coming in so soon - I've been told the wait will be no more than six months!

Can't wait to see it on your wrist!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Did you check the site?  Everytime I've check it would state unavailable but today it was in stock.  I hope I get it thurs.  I actually got a ship confirm email but with no tracking no.  Not sure if that means it's been shipped or not.

Hope you get your soon.  6mos is a long wait!  Atleast for me


----------



## peppermint tea

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Did you check the site?  Everytime I've check it would state unavailable but today it was in stock.  I hope I get it thurs.  I actually got a ship confirm email but with no tracking no.  Not sure if that means it's been shipped or not.
> 
> Hope you get your soon.  6mos is a long wait!  Atleast for me


I can't order off the website unfortunately.  My only option is to go to the boutique in person.  I don't mind though because it means I get to try on all the jewellery I want! 

I hope yours does come in on Thursday!

Six months is a very long wait but I'm hoping it arrives before then - it would be a really nice Christmas present!

My SA said there is a worldwide shortage of Love bangles but I don't mind because it's comforting to know that the bangles are made to order as opposed to mass produced!


----------



## covetit

kohl_mascara said:


> Do you wear it on your dominant hand? Maybe if you move it to the other wrist it'll be better? If not, I'd try to exchange at the boutique but it may not be possible since you wore it. The other avenue is to sell it and buy a 17...



Thanks everyone for the advice
Reviewing past posts, tt seems like some people with 5.5inch wrist are happy with the 16 so I'll try to make it work for now.
I've suffered worse for beauty!


----------



## peppermint tea

covetit said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice
> Reviewing past posts, tt seems like some people with 5.5inch wrist are happy with the 16 so I'll try to make it work for now.
> I've suffered worse for beauty!


Would love to see pictures of your Love bangle on your wrist!


----------



## covetit

My size 16 YG bracelet. Does the fit look correct?


Sorry the image is upside down, but hopefully you can see the amount of wiggle room at top of image.


----------



## peppermint tea

The fit looks fine! 

I do understand what you mean about the bangle getting caught at weird angles on your arm though.  I found the 16 just wouldn't sit properly on my wrist - every time I moved my arm, it would get stuck.  

If you saw me trying on the 16 and the 17 at the boutique, you would have laughed at me.  I kept lifting my arm and dropping my arm to see what would happen with the bangle and sure enough, the 16 just kept getting stuck.  The 17 was much better because when the bangle got stuck, a quick flick of my wrist had it sitting properly.

I think it's because of the oval shape.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Finally picked up my bracelet - RG in size 16. Love it!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Never mind - worked it out!


----------



## freshie2096

DesignerNewbie said:


> Finally picked up my bracelet - RG in size 16. Love it!



Looks very lovely on you, congrats!!


----------



## peppermint tea

DesignerNewbie said:


> Finally picked up my bracelet - RG in size 16. Love it!


Congratulations!

It looks gorgeous on you!

How long did you have to wait from the time that you put down a deposit?

I dropped by the boutique on Monday to order mine and they told me no more than six months!


----------



## Kathd

Oooh, I love it! And that size looks perfect on you! Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## einseine

DesignerNewbiew, Congrats!!!  Perfect size!

I went to the Cartier store yesterday and tried on a full-diamond YG one on my right hand.  Hmm..  Honestly, I did not like WG one and YG one on each hand.  I think I will not purchase my second Love.  I will go for VCA Perlee bracelets in WG.  PG ones did not look good on me.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

*freshie2096, peppermint tea, Kathd and einseine* - thank you! I'm so happy to finally have it!

*peppermint tea* - I put myself on the waiting list in July, but actually only put a deposit down a couple of weeks back (as I was afraid there would be a price increase). I honestly didn't think it would take 3 months!


----------



## Lanier

DesignerNewbie said:


> Finally picked up my bracelet - RG in size 16. Love it!



I'm so glad you finally got it - It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## *MJ*

FEDEX just left!!!! It's heeere!!   Pics are coming...


----------



## eye candy

DesignerNewbie said:


> Finally picked up my bracelet - RG in size 16. Love it!



It looks really good on you.  Congrats!


----------



## *MJ*

So my DH wanted to get me the Love for our 5 year anniversary...and I went and tried them on. I fell in love with the Rose Gold. I decided on the 18. Well once I got home, out of the heat and humidity...I realized that I should have went with 17. The boutique didn't have a 17, so they had it sent to me. It's perfect!! Here it is:


----------



## *MJ*

Sorry about the HUGE pics!!


----------



## *MJ*

I also have pics of the 18 on for comparison if anyone would like to see.


----------



## eye candy

*MJ* said:


> I also have pics of the 18 on for comparison if anyone would like to see.



Very pretty!  Congrats on the bracelet and on your 5th year wedding anni!!  Yes, can you share the size 18 for comparison?


----------



## Lanier

MJ -  I love the rose gold on you! I think you made a good choice with the 17. It fits you perfectly!


----------



## AnnaKian

AnnaKian said:


> Hi lanasyogamama,
> 
> May I ask you what size Ballon Blue watch you're wearing on your avatar?
> I just keep looking at it, it's sooo beautiful on your wrist!


 
Thanks lanasyogamama! 

Now I know what's next on my wish list!


----------



## AnnaKian

*DesignerNewbie & MJ*

Congrats on your new bracelets, gorgeous!!!


----------



## sheanabelle

Loving all the new bracelets!!! 
I just purchased mine, but preowned in mint condition from a jeweler friend of mine. I reallllllly wanted a shiny little new one but figured it was worth saving a couple of $k's. 
I'll get it friday and hope for the best!!!


----------



## *MJ*

eye candy said:


> Very pretty!  Congrats on the bracelet and on your 5th year wedding anni!!  Yes, can you share the size 18 for comparison?



Thanks *eye candy*!! 

Here are a few photos of the 18 on me. My wrist is 5.75" for reference. It was too big in my opinion...do you agree?


----------



## *MJ*

Lanier said:


> MJ -  I love the rose gold on you! I think you made a good choice with the 17. It fits you perfectly!



Thank you *Lanier*!!! 



AnnaKian said:


> *DesignerNewbie & MJ*
> 
> Congrats on your new bracelets, gorgeous!!!



Thanks *AnnaKian*!!


----------



## thegraceful1

sheanabelle said:


> Loving all the new bracelets!!!
> I just purchased mine, but preowned in mint condition from a jeweler friend of mine. I reallllllly wanted a shiny little new one but figured it was worth saving a couple of $k's.
> I'll get it friday and hope for the best!!!


 
You can take it to any Cartier Boutique and polish it like a brand new bracelet, it cost about $85 or so, but it will take 2-3 weeks to get it back.


----------



## sheanabelle

thegraceful1 said:


> You can take it to any Cartier Boutique and polish it like a brand new bracelet, it cost about $85 or so, but it will take 2-3 weeks to get it back.



Thanks! I should hope that it will be all polished & pretty when it arrives, but that's great to know!


----------



## thegraceful1

*MJ* said:


> Thanks *eye candy*!!
> 
> Here are a few photos of the 18 on me. My wrist is 5.75" for reference. It was too big in my opinion...do you agree?


  Gorgeous, that is how mine fits too, I think it fits perfect!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I think they both look great but 17 looks better.  Congrats on your new bracelet!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Just out of curiosity, does the love bracelet come with a cartier pouch?  I just like storing my jewelry in pouches in my jewelry box.


----------



## eye candy

*MJ* said:


> Thanks *eye candy*!!
> 
> Here are a few photos of the 18 on me. My wrist is 5.75" for reference. It was too big in my opinion...do you agree?



The 17 fits you perfectly!  I like your Tank too.


----------



## Bagaday

*MJ* said:


> I also have pics of the 18 on for comparison if anyone would like to see.



The 17 seems to be a much better fit......Congrats, it's gorgeous and Happy Anniversary.


----------



## *MJ*

thegraceful1 said:


> Gorgeous, that is how mine fits too, I think it fits perfect!



Thanks *thegraceful1*!! 



I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I think they both look great but 17 looks better.  Congrats on your new bracelet!



Thanks *I.WANT.IT.ALL*!! I agree...the 17 seems perfect for me!! 



eye candy said:


> The 17 fits you perfectly!  I like your Tank too.



Thanks *eye candy*!! 



Bagaday said:


> The 17 seems to be a much better fit......Congrats, it's gorgeous and Happy Anniversary.



Thank you *Bagaday*!!


----------



## thegraceful1

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> *Just out of curiosity, does the love bracelet come with a cartier pouch? *I just like storing my jewelry in pouches in my jewelry box.


No pouch. Pouches are given by Cartier when your bracelet has been polished/cleaned.


----------



## einseine

*MJ* said:


> Thanks *eye candy*!!
> 
> Here are a few photos of the 18 on me. My wrist is 5.75" for reference. It was too big in my opinion...do you agree?


 
Congrats! MJ!  Love your YG on your wrist.  Gorgeous!


----------



## *MJ*

A side by side comparison shot of the RG 17 and the RG 18


----------



## einseine

*MJ*, sorry yours is RG.


----------



## kohl_mascara

*MJ* said:


> A side by side comparison shot of the RG 17 and the RG 18



I agree the 17 looks better on you


----------



## chanel-girl

DesignerNewbie said:


> Finally picked up my bracelet - RG in size 16. Love it!



Beautiful! It looks stunning on you! What size is your wrist? I love how it fits you.


----------



## chanel-girl

*MJ* said:


> Thanks *eye candy*!!
> 
> Here are a few photos of the 18 on me. My wrist is 5.75" for reference. It was too big in my opinion...do you agree?



MJ - I agree the 18 is too big...that would bother me being so low on the hand like that. I think the 17 looks perfect!


----------



## sheanabelle

*MJ* said:


> A side by side comparison shot of the RG 17 and the RG 18




def love the 17 on you! so do you wear it with your watch? I want to but all the SA's told me not to, blah blah...I still plan on doing it though!


----------



## kohl_mascara

sheanabelle said:


> def love the 17 on you! so do you wear it with your watch? I want to but all the SA's told me not to, blah blah...I still plan on doing it though!



My SA told me not to either.  It could damage the crown on your watch. . .and if it does, it's not gonna be worth it.  Dents aren't like scratches where they can be buffed out.  Lana used to wear hers with her balloon bleu, but to be safe, she moved her bracelet to her other arm. 

But I'm sure lots of tPFers wear a watch with their love bracelet.  I wonder how the bracelet/watches have held up? That would be an interesting thread to start. . .


----------



## *MJ*

sheanabelle said:


> def love the 17 on you! so do you wear it with your watch? I want to but all the SA's told me not to, blah blah...I still plan on doing it though!



Thanks *sheanabelle*!! I really want to wear it with my watch...but my SA also said that the watch and Love will scratch each other...so I'm still on the fence...but like you, I _really _want to wear it with my watch.


----------



## *MJ*

kohl_mascara said:


> My SA told me not to either.  It could damage the crown on your watch. . .and if it does, it's not gonna be worth it.  Dents aren't like scratches where they can be buffed out.  Lana used to wear hers with her balloon bleu, but to be safe, she moved her bracelet to her other arm.
> 
> But I'm sure lots of tPFers wear a watch with their love bracelet.  I wonder how the bracelet/watches have held up? That would be an interesting thread to start. . .



My SA did say that if I insist on wearing it with my Tank, to at least make sure not to wear it on the crown side.


----------



## *MJ*

chanel-girl said:


> MJ - I agree the 18 is too big...that would bother me being so low on the hand like that. I think the 17 looks perfect!



Thanks *chanel-girl*!! I agree...the 18 could almost slide off my hand. 



kohl_mascara said:


> I agree the 17 looks better on you



Thanks *kohl_mascara*!! 



einseine said:


> Congrats! MJ!  Love your YG on your wrist.  Gorgeous!



Thanks *einseine*!!


----------



## *MJ*

einseine said:


> *MJ*, sorry yours is RG.



No worries...there are quite a few new Loves lately!! Hard to keep track!!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

thegraceful1 said:


> No pouch. Pouches are given by Cartier when your bracelet has been polished/cleaned.



Thanks for the info.  It would be nice if a pouch was included.


----------



## eye candy

^you could ask for one.  When I purchased mine, the SA also gave me a little solid perfume in an Cartier orchid container.  I guess they give those away when they want to.  My friend didn't get one. 

I would take a picture, but I gave it to my mom.  I didn't think it was a rare complimentary gift until I visited this site.  She was a very nice SA though.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I ordered mine from the website.  I will take pics if I get something extra.  But I doubt it


----------



## peppermint tea

DesignerNewbie said:


> *freshie2096, peppermint tea, Kathd and einseine* - thank you! I'm so happy to finally have it!
> 
> *peppermint tea* - I put myself on the waiting list in July, but actually only put a deposit down a couple of weeks back (as I was afraid there would be a price increase). I honestly didn't think it would take 3 months!


Thanks for the reply!

Like you, I put down a deposit because of the price increase.

I just hope my bangle arrives in time for Christmas


----------



## peppermint tea

*MJ* said:


> So my DH wanted to get me the Love for our 5 year anniversary...and I went and tried them on. I fell in love with the Rose Gold. I decided on the 18. Well once I got home, out of the heat and humidity...I realized that I should have went with 17. The boutique didn't have a 17, so they had it sent to me. It's perfect!! Here it is:


Congratulations! It looks perfect on you!

You made the right decision going with the 17


----------



## peppermint tea

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I ordered mine from the website.  I will take pics if I get something extra.  But I doubt it


Congratulations!

Remember to post pics when you get it!


----------



## *MJ*

peppermint tea said:


> Congratulations! It looks perfect on you!
> 
> You made the right decision going with the 17



Thanks *peppermint tea*!!  Can't wait to see yours when it arrives!! Hope you get it soon!!


----------



## peppermint tea

*MJ* said:


> Thanks *peppermint tea*!!  Can't wait to see yours when it arrives!! Hope you get it soon!!


Thanks **MJ**! 

By the way, I absolutely love your Tank!

That's next on my to-buy list!


----------



## covetit

DesignerNewbie said:


> Finally picked up my bracelet - RG in size 16. Love it!


Beautiful! I'm obsessed with the size issue. I have a 16 as well with a 5.5 inch wrist. Do you mind telling us what size your wrist is?


----------



## chanel-girl

Here is my mother modeling the YG 4 diamond Love in 16. She was in Boston for the day, right near a Cartier so she went in a modeled it for me since the closest is several hours away. We have the same size wrist and hands so the 16 is definitely the right size for me. She tried on the 17 and 18 just to see and even the 17 lay far down her hand which would bother me, it looked like how the 18 fit on MJ (but she couldn't wiggle it off easily). 

She was going to have it shipped to me to save on the tax because there is no Cartier store in CT BUT apparently there is a corporate office in so there would be tax shipping to CTush: I am going to call around tomorrow. Any advice??


----------



## covetit

chanel-girl said:


> Here is my mother modeling the YG 4 diamond Love in 16. She was in Boston for the day, right near a Cartier so she went in a modeled it for me since the closest is several hours away. We have the same size wrist and hands so the 16 is definitely the right size for me. She tried on the 17 and 18 just to see and even the 17 lay far down her hand which would bother me, it looked like how the 18 fit on MJ (but she couldn't wiggle it off easily).
> 
> She was going to have it shipped to me to save on the tax because there is no Cartier store in CT BUT apparently there is a corporate office in so there would be tax shipping to CTush: I am going to call around tomorrow. Any advice??


Hi Chanelgirl,
Thanks for the pics. my love (16) fits like your mom's. I agree that a 17 would fall down the hand and could be annoying. I just wish it didn't get stuck on my forearm. Perhaps I just have weird popeye arms.
In regards to taxes, I did buy my husband a Roadster from a jeweler in texas. He was able to ship it to me in Ca without tax. I don't know if there are jewelry stores which carry the loves, or if they are only carried in the boutiques.


----------



## chanel-girl

^^ Thanks Covetit


----------



## peppermint tea

chanel-girl said:


> Here is my mother modeling the YG 4 diamond Love in 16. She was in Boston for the day, right near a Cartier so she went in a modeled it for me since the closest is several hours away. We have the same size wrist and hands so the 16 is definitely the right size for me. She tried on the 17 and 18 just to see and even the 17 lay far down her hand which would bother me, it looked like how the 18 fit on MJ (but she couldn't wiggle it off easily).
> 
> She was going to have it shipped to me to save on the tax because there is no Cartier store in CT BUT apparently there is a corporate office in so there would be tax shipping to CTush: I am going to call around tomorrow. Any advice??


You will definitely fit the 16! 

Excited for you!


----------



## peppermint tea

covetit said:


> Hi Chanelgirl,
> Thanks for the pics. my love (16) fits like your mom's. I agree that a 17 would fall down the hand and could be annoying. *I just wish it didn't get stuck on my forearm. Perhaps I just have weird popeye arms.*
> In regards to taxes, I did buy my husband a Roadster from a jeweler in texas. He was able to ship it to me in Ca without tax. I don't know if there are jewelry stores which carry the loves, or if they are only carried in the boutiques.


I will join you with the weird popeye arms 

Do you think you will just keep your 16?


----------



## DesignerNewbie

covetit said:


> Beautiful! I'm obsessed with the size issue. I have a 16 as well with a 5.5 inch wrist. Do you mind telling us what size your wrist is?



Same - 5.5 inches. I'm so glad to finally have a bangle that fits me - normally they're all miles too big!


----------



## chanel-girl

sheanabelle said:


> Loving all the new bracelets!!!
> I just purchased mine, but preowned in mint condition from a jeweler friend of mine. I reallllllly wanted a shiny little new one but figured it was worth saving a couple of $k's.
> I'll get it friday and hope for the best!!!



Congrats Sheanabelle, I'm sure it is going to be gorgeous and you can always get it polished.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I have a question regarding diamond Love bracelets - do they only come in 4 and 10 (and of course the pave and all diamond + pave one)?


----------



## AnnaKian

kohl_mascara said:


> I have a question regarding diamond Love bracelets - do they only come in 4 and 10 (and of course the pave and all diamond + pave one)?


 



A couple of years ago Cartier also had 6 diamond versions, but they have been discontinued...


----------



## radio_shrink

*MJ* said:


> So my DH wanted to get me the Love for our 5 year anniversary...and I went and tried them on. I fell in love with the Rose Gold. I decided on the 18. Well once I got home, out of the heat and humidity...I realized that I should have went with 17. The boutique didn't have a 17, so they had it sent to me. It's perfect!! Here it is:






Your action shots are drool worthy....I'd love to see more if you have a chance


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I just got my love.  What do you think of the size?  Too big?

My wrist is 6" and my bracelet is 18.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I just tried it on my husband, his wrist measured at 6.5" and it's still loose on him.  I think I'm going to exchange it for a 17.


----------



## AnnaKian

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I just tried it on my husband, his wrist measured at 6.5" and it's still loose on him.  I think I'm going to exchange it for a 17.


 
My wrist is 6 inch, I'm wearing size 17.
But you have to go for the size YOU feel comfortable with...

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

i remeasured my wrist and it is actually 5.5".  I just got off the phone with cartier to do the exchange.  If the love was round I wouldnt mind size 18 but since it's oval it does not look right when it twists


----------



## eye candy

kohl_mascara said:


> I have a question regarding diamond Love bracelets - do they only come in 4 and 10 (and of course the pave and all diamond + pave one)?



Yes.  They used to have a one diamond bracelet and a six diamond bracelet at one point, but those were discontinued.  

There's also the rainbow bracelet.  I posted it on this thread.  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...d-their-cartier-love-bracelets-694849-12.html

Not sure why they would do a 4 diamond.  Guess they didn't know that the Chinese consider the number 4 the number for death.  Or at least that is what my Feng Shui loving friend told me.   She said 8 is considered a lucky number for Feng Shui.  The 4 diamond one is pretty!  I love the alternating diamond and screw look.  They could have also done it in a 6 diamond setting.


----------



## chanel-girl

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I just got my love.  What do you think of the size?  Too big?
> 
> My wrist is 6" and my bracelet is 18.



I agree with you to go with the 17, I think the 18 is big


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

kohl_mascara said:


> I have a question regarding diamond Love bracelets - do they only come in 4 and 10 (and of course the pave and all diamond + pave one)?


Yes, they discontinued the 6 diamond version a few years ago. I do not know why. It is so pretty.


----------



## radio_shrink

For a looser fit with a 15.5 cm wrist, what size is better - 17 or 18?


----------



## lanasyogamama

kohl_mascara said:


> Lana used to wear hers with her balloon bleu, but to be safe, she moved her bracelet to her other arm.



Exactly Kohl, the guilt of treating either of the pieces, that I'm lucky to have badly was bothering me!  Like intentionally taking a leather bag that you love out in the rain, you know?



I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I just got my love.  What do you think of the size?  Too big?
> 
> My wrist is 6" and my bracelet is 18.


 
I think it looks nice, but I think you could go with a 17 as well.


----------



## ahertz

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I just got my love.  What do you think of the size?  Too big?
> 
> My wrist is 6" and my bracelet is 18.



I wear mine like this...it's easier to push up my arm so that I can safely type on my computer.  For me doesn't spin on it's own, but can spin with very little effort.


----------



## Nelmi

Does anyone have the Love ring?  I was wondering about sizing.  If I am between a 5.5 (fits snug) and 6 (loose) US, which size Love ring do you think would be best?  A 51 or a 52?


----------



## kohl_mascara

AnnaKian said:


> A couple of years ago Cartier also had 6 diamond versions, but they have been discontinued...





eye candy said:


> Yes.  They used to have a one diamond bracelet and a six diamond bracelet at one point, but those were discontinued.
> 
> There's also the rainbow bracelet.  I posted it on this thread.  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...d-their-cartier-love-bracelets-694849-12.html
> 
> Not sure why they would do a 4 diamond.  Guess they didn't know that the Chinese consider the number 4 the number for death.  Or at least that is what my Feng Shui loving friend told me.   She said 8 is considered a lucky number for Feng Shui.  The 4 diamond one is pretty!  I love the alternating diamond and screw look.  They could have also done it in a 6 diamond setting.





ALLinTHEbag said:


> Yes, they discontinued the 6 diamond version a few years ago. I do not know why. It is so pretty.



Thank you AnnaKian, eye candy and ALLinThebag!  I was SO sure there was a half diamond/6 diamond love bracelet, but when I went to the website, I couldn't find them!  I thought I had made them up in my head.  Thanks again, you guys rock!  I agree it's a pity they discontinued them. . .but I can't imagine how much they'd cost now after this price increase


----------



## avcbob

I came across thie photo of a nice stack of three!

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8496&pictureid=83559


----------



## kohl_mascara

lanasyogamama said:


> Exactly Kohl, the guilt of treating either of the pieces, that I'm lucky to have badly was bothering me!  Like intentionally taking a leather bag that you love out in the rain, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks nice, but I think you could go with a 17 as well.



I know exactly what you mean!  You don't want to take what you have for granted, and one way of showing you appreciate the things you own is by treating them nicely!


----------



## lanasyogamama

kohl_mascara said:


> I know exactly what you mean!  You don't want to take what you have for granted, and one way of showing you appreciate the things you own is by treating them nicely!



I'm glad you know what I mean, since my sentence got a little wacky!!!!


----------



## ohsohappy

Is it true that the price of  love bangle and wedding band will not increase? Only diamond ring will increase?  
Anyone knows exactly?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

ahertz said:
			
		

> I wear mine like this...it's easier to push up my arm so that I can safely type on my computer.  For me doesn't spin on it's own, but can spin with very little effort.



When I bring my arm up it twists.  The side curve part goes to the middle (if that makes sense).

Anyone with a 5.5 wrist have a size 17?  Hubby thinks I should get a 16 but I'm thinking of the future if I gain more weight.
He says why am I thinking of weight gain. Shouldn't I be thinking of losing weight?  I am currently trying to lose 25lbs as I haven't lost any of my post partum weight.

Also I asked if I was going to be affected by the increase with my exchange. The SA said he hasn't heard of a price increase and asked me where i heard of this.  But if the increase takes place, I would not be affected since my exchange is pending as of today.


----------



## kohl_mascara

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm glad you know what I mean, since my sentence got a little wacky!!!!



No, you said it perfectly!


----------



## kohl_mascara

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> When I bring my arm up it twists.  The side curve part goes to the middle (if that makes sense).
> 
> Anyone with a 5.5 wrist have a size 17?  Hubby thinks I should get a 16 but I'm thinking of the future if I gain more weight.
> He says why am I thinking of weight gain. Shouldn't I be thinking of losing weight?  I am currently trying to lose 25lbs as I haven't lost any of my post partum weight.
> 
> Also I asked if I was going to be affected by the increase with my exchange. The SA said he hasn't heard of a price increase and asked me where i heard of this.  But if the increase takes place, I would not be affected since my exchange is pending as of today.



I have a 5.5" wrist and wear a size 17. I've thought about exchanging for a 16 but I got mine engraved with my and DF's name in it, so an exchange couldn't happen. Mine is quite loose on my arm, but I'm able to push it up my arm to keep it from banging around too much. . .


----------



## darkangel07760

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I just got my love.  What do you think of the size?  Too big?
> 
> My wrist is 6" and my bracelet is 18.


 
Well, I like a looser fit, but if you look at it and don't feel AWESOME about it, then exchange it for the smaller size.  When I got the 19 and put it on, I LOVED it.  Much more than the smaller size!
I wore a 17, and it was VERY snug, and I didn't like how it would "stick" on my wrist in the warmer months... I guess for a 6.5 wrist, I should have had an 18... 
But honestly, I love my 19.  I can push it up my arm when I am typing, and I like how the loose fit makes my wrist look daintier, lol!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Thanks.  Kohl I like how yours looks on the avatar.  18 was just too big.  I think I will like the 17.  

Darkangel, I too don't like the feeling of jewelry sticking to the skin.

I just wish I could go to an actually boutique to try it on.  But I am sure I will be happy with the 17.  I didn't measure my wrist correctly when I ordered the 18.


----------



## darkangel07760

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Thanks.  Kohl I like how yours looks on the avatar.  18 was just too big.  I think I will like the 17.
> 
> Darkangel, I too don't like the feeling of jewelry sticking to the skin.
> 
> I just wish I could go to an actually boutique to try it on.  But I am sure I will be happy with the 17.  I didn't measure my wrist correctly when I ordered the 18.


 
Well, can you orderthe 17, and if it doesn't work out, can you get the 18 back?
Sound slike you really need to try on that 17!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I am in the process of exchanging it. Should get it within 7-10 days


----------



## darkangel07760

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I am in the process of exchanging it. Should get it within 7-10 days


 
Good luck in your decision!


----------



## *MJ*

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I just got my love.  What do you think of the size?  Too big?
> 
> My wrist is 6" and my bracelet is 18.



CONGRATS!!! 

As for the size, In my humble opinion, I think a 17 would be a better fit...unless of course you prefer a large loose bangle.


----------



## *MJ*

peppermint tea said:


> Congratulations! It looks perfect on you!
> 
> You made the right decision going with the 17



Thanks *peppermint tea*!! The more I wear it, the more I'm sure the 17 is perfect for me!!


----------



## *MJ*

chanel-girl said:


> Here is my mother modeling the YG 4 diamond Love in 16. She was in Boston for the day, right near a Cartier so she went in a modeled it for me since the closest is several hours away. We have the same size wrist and hands so the 16 is definitely the right size for me. She tried on the 17 and 18 just to see and even the 17 lay far down her hand which would bother me, it looked like how the 18 fit on MJ (but she couldn't wiggle it off easily).
> 
> She was going to have it shipped to me to save on the tax because there is no Cartier store in CT BUT apparently there is a corporate office in so there would be tax shipping to CTush: I am going to call around tomorrow. Any advice??



It sounds like the 16 will be perfect for you *chanel-girl*!! Will you wear it with your Rolex?


----------



## *MJ*

FYI...My SA, who is the boutique manager, told me that the LOVE collection will not be increasing in November...only Bridal pieces will increase. She seemed pretty confident in this information...so hopefully she's right!!


----------



## darkangel07760

*MJ* said:


> FYI...My SA, who is the boutique manager, told me that the LOVE collection will not be increasing in November...only Bridal pieces will increase. She seemed pretty confident in this information...so hopefully she's right!!


 
I hope you are right!


----------



## chanel-girl

*MJ* said:


> It sounds like the 16 will be perfect for you *chanel-girl*!! Will you wear it with your Rolex?




Thanks MJ! I'm going to wear my Rolex on my left wrist and the Love on my right 

I am getting conflicting info about the price increase, the SA told my mother that it is just the bridal collection that they know about that is having an increase but another SA at a different boutique that I called said they are having an price increase on everything...


----------



## *MJ*

darkangel07760 said:


> I hope you are right!





chanel-girl said:


> Thanks MJ! I'm going to wear my Rolex on my left wrist and the Love on my right
> 
> I am getting conflicting info about the price increase, the SA told my mother that it is just the bridal collection that they know about that is having an increase but another SA at a different boutique that I called said they are having an price increase on everything...



I sincerely hope there will be no increase either...the last one was pretty painful!! 

And *chanel-girl*...sounds like a perfect plan...your gorgeous Rolex deserves to stand alone!!


----------



## peppermint tea

sheanabelle said:


> Loving all the new bracelets!!!
> I just purchased mine, but preowned in mint condition from a jeweler friend of mine. I reallllllly wanted a shiny little new one but figured it was worth saving a couple of $k's.
> I'll get it friday and hope for the best!!!


Congrats on getting your Love!

Looking forward to seeing some modeling pictures!


----------



## peppermint tea

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> i remeasured my wrist and it is actually 5.5".  I just got off the phone with cartier to do the exchange.  If the love was round I wouldnt mind size 18 but since it's oval it does not look right when it twists


I think the size 16 or 17 will fit you.

If you want the handcuff feeling, get the 16.

If you want something slightly looser, get the 17.


----------



## peppermint tea

radio_shrink said:


> For a looser fit with a 15.5 cm wrist, what size is better - 17 or 18?


15.5cm = 6.10 inches

I think you could go with size 17 or 18.

It depends on how "loose" you want the bangle to be.

For example, if you look at bagalogist's pictures             #*1*, I would consider the bangle on the right to be fairly loose.  Is that how far you would want the bangle to drop when your arms are down?

If so, then the 18 would be the size to pick.

Otherwise, if you think the bangle on the left is loose enough, I'd go with the 17.

Hope that helps!


----------



## peppermint tea

Nelmi said:


> Does anyone have the Love ring?  I was wondering about sizing.  If I am between a 5.5 (fits snug) and 6 (loose) US, which size Love ring do you think would be best?  A 51 or a 52?


There is only a small difference between the 51 and the 52.  

51 = 16.24mm
52 = 16.56mm

According to the Cartier Ring Size Chart pdf (which you can download off the website), if your ring appears to be between two sizes, Cartier recommends that the *larger size be chosen*.

It's personal preference really.  

When you say "fits snug", do you mean your finger looks like it's suffocating? And how loose, is "loose"? Do you mean if you move your hands about, the ring will fall off?

Take into account that when it's warm, your fingers will swell and when it's cold, they shrink.

Can you try the ring on in the boutique?


----------



## Monaliceke

DesignerNewbie said:


> Finally picked up my bracelet - RG in size 16. Love it!



Congratulations! It looks lovely on you.


----------



## Monaliceke

*MJ* said:


> So my DH wanted to get me the Love for our 5 year anniversary...and I went and tried them on. I fell in love with the Rose Gold. I decided on the 18. Well once I got home, out of the heat and humidity...I realized that I should have went with 17. The boutique didn't have a 17, so they had it sent to me. It's perfect!! Here it is:



Congratulations! My wrist is the same size as yours and I'm wearing 17 too.


----------



## Monaliceke

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I just got my love.  What do you think of the size?  Too big?
> 
> My wrist is 6" and my bracelet is 18.



You have very nice wrists and the bracelet looks great on you. Congratulations!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

kohl_mascara said:


> Thank you AnnaKian, eye candy and ALLinThebag!  I was SO sure there was a half diamond/6 diamond love bracelet, but when I went to the website, I couldn't find them!  I thought I had made them up in my head.  Thanks again, you guys rock!  I agree it's a pity they discontinued them. . .but I can't imagine how much they'd cost now after this price increase


  Considering the 10 diamond used to be 14 something...I can only imagine what the 6 would be if they still made it. Anyone that has one, has a rarity.


----------



## *MJ*

luxemadam said:


> Congratulations! My wrist is the same size as yours and I'm wearing 17 too.



Thanks *luxemadam*!!  It is a perfect fit!! BTW, I looove you're avi!!!


----------



## Nelmi

peppermint tea said:


> There is only a small difference between the 51 and the 52.
> 
> 51 = 16.24mm
> 52 = 16.56mm
> 
> According to the Cartier Ring Size Chart pdf (which you can download off the website), if your ring appears to be between two sizes, Cartier recommends that the *larger size be chosen*.
> 
> It's personal preference really.
> 
> When you say "fits snug", do you mean your finger looks like it's suffocating? And how loose, is "loose"? Do you mean if you move your hands about, the ring will fall off?
> 
> Take into account that when it's warm, your fingers will swell and when it's cold, they shrink.
> 
> Can you try the ring on in the boutique?



Thanks for answering   I might be able to go try it on, but I'm probably not going to be there for the purchase...  Snug means in summer I have trouble getting it off, but in winter slides easily.  Loose means in the summer it slides easily and in the winter it almost falls off.  Humidity really affects me, ideally I'd probably take a 5 3/4.  It seems like the 51 is closer to that than the 52.  I tried the pdf, but lining a ring up with the tiny circles and trying to see if it matches exactly or if it's a mm off was a bit difficult as if it matches exactly or if it's a bit large the ring center is filled black and none sticks out the sides...am I making any sense?  I was just wondering if anyone had experience with them and how they fit...


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

luxemadam said:


> You have very nice wrists and the bracelet looks great on you. Congratulations!



No one has ever said that.  Thanks!  heehee


----------



## lumy_

I'm dying to get a Love bracelet, but there is no Cartier in my country  So considering 1) trying to place an order for one in London and pick it up when we go there in a few months or 2) buying one from eBay so I don't have to wait... I really want it now! Did anyone here get theirs from eBay and know of any reputable sellers? I just posted some links in the authenticiate-thread so please head over there if you can help!

My wrist is 15 cm and I'm thinking about getting a 17, either YG or RG (I'd be happy with either). Unfortunately most 17s that are on ebay now are WG.

Another question: have any of you had something engraved inside your bracelet? I want to engrave some dates in mine, but looking at pictures it looks like there is a lot of text/numbers inside them already, so how much engraving do you think would fit inside? I want to engrave 3 dates!


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ *lumy* -- I'm looking forward to hearing the answer to your question....engraving something is such a great idea!! I think I might want to engrave 3 dates as well! 

This is such a great thread, packed with lots of knowledge and helpful advice. I'm considering the Love in WG with diamonds for my 10-year wedding anni (http://www.cartier.us/#/media/images/show-me/product-visuals/b6036116_1-png?view=2). Fortunately my DH likes it a lot too.  Does anyone here have this version? If so, what do you think of it? Are there any pics of it?  I have seen the 4-diamond version in pictures in the Jewelry subforum, but I don't recall seeing any pics here of this all-diamond version....?  Then again, I haven't gone through all 178 pages of this thread.


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ KristyDarling - what a wonderful 10 yr anniversary idea! I love the all diamond version but I can't recall seeing any pics of it here either just the 4 diamond version which I am getting in YG. If I were to get the all diamond version I would go with WG though also. I really love diamonds but I also love the screw motif so for me the 4 diamond is the best of both worlds. The all diamond version in WG is just SO GORGEOUS though!


----------



## chanel-girl

lumy_ said:


> I'm dying to get a Love bracelet, but there is no Cartier in my country  So considering 1) trying to place an order for one in London and pick it up when we go there in a few months or 2) buying one from eBay so I don't have to wait... I really want it now! Did anyone here get theirs from eBay and know of any reputable sellers? I just posted some links in the authenticiate-thread so please head over there if you can help!
> 
> My wrist is 15 cm and I'm thinking about getting a 17, either YG or RG (I'd be happy with either). Unfortunately most 17s that are on ebay now are WG.
> 
> Another question: have any of you had something engraved inside your bracelet? I want to engrave some dates in mine, but looking at pictures it looks like there is a lot of text/numbers inside them already, so how much engraving do you think would fit inside? I want to engrave 3 dates!



Lumy - are unable to order from the Cartier website? DarkAngel got hers on ebay, she recommended the seller a few pages back, it is Fashflair. I think engraving is a great idea!


----------



## KristyDarling

chanel-girl said:


> ^^^ KristyDarling - what a wonderful 10 yr anniversary idea! I love the all diamond version but I can't recall seeing any pics of it here either just the 4 diamond version which I am getting in YG. If I were to get the all diamond version I would go with WG though also. I really love diamonds but I also love the screw motif so for me the 4 diamond is the best of both worlds. The all diamond version in WG is just SO GORGEOUS though!



Thanks chanel-girl!  I do wear both YG and WG almost equally, but since my wedding rings are platinum, I'm thinking the WG version would be best. I was worried that if I got the all-diamond version, that would mean the screw motif would be less prominent (only 2 screws, right?)...and I don't know if I'd be OK with that because I do love the screws. Then again I also love sparkles.  I'll just have to see both versions in person and see how I feel. I really, really hope the Cartier boutique here in San Francisco has both in stock! And I'm hoping there won't have been a price increase (or has it happened already??) by the time I get in there next week.


----------



## chanel-girl

^^ For the all diamond version I love the WG but for the 4 diamond and plain I like the YG, I think the WG brings all the focus to the diamonds and that is the emphasis of the bracelet when it doesn't have the screws. I wear both WG & YG also. I think you do have to see if you miss the screws in person when you try it on. The diamonds are just so gorgeous and sparkly though! The price increase might happen on Nov. 1st but I am still not sure. Some SA's are saying it is happening on everything but some are just saying it is only on the bridal collection. Judging by the amount of beautiful new Loves in the last few weeks people are getting them before there is a chance of the prices going up (again!)


----------



## chanel-girl

KristyDarling said:


> ^^^ *lumy* -- I'm looking forward to hearing the answer to your question....engraving something is such a great idea!! I think I might want to engrave 3 dates as well!
> 
> This is such a great thread, packed with lots of knowledge and helpful advice. I'm considering the Love in WG with diamonds for my 10-year wedding anni (http://www.cartier.us/#/media/images/show-me/product-visuals/b6036116_1-png?view=2). Fortunately my DH likes it a lot too.  Does anyone here have this version? If so, what do you think of it? Are there any pics of it?  I have seen the 4-diamond version in pictures in the Jewelry subforum, but I don't recall seeing any pics here of this all-diamond version....?  Then again, I haven't gone through all 178 pages of this thread.




I found a picture of Anna K, it looks like she is wearing a YG and what looks like a WG all diamond Love, along with those pave Love's 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1459681&d=1312576991


----------



## darkangel07760

chanel-girl said:


> Lumy - are unable to order from the Cartier website? DarkAngel got hers on ebay, she recommended the seller a few pages back, it is Fashflair. I think engraving is a great idea!


 
Yes, I have bought two love bracelets from fashflair on Ebay!  She is totally trustworthy.


----------



## darkangel07760

KristyDarling said:


> Thanks chanel-girl!  I do wear both YG and WG almost equally, but since my wedding rings are platinum, I'm thinking the WG version would be best. I was worried that if I got the all-diamond version, that would mean the screw motif would be less prominent (only 2 screws, right?)...and I don't know if I'd be OK with that because I do love the screws. Then again I also love sparkles.  I'll just have to see both versions in person and see how I feel. I really, really hope the Cartier boutique here in San Francisco has both in stock! And I'm hoping there won't have been a price increase (or has it happened already??) by the time I get in there next week.


 
My fave SA is Rand, in case you don't have a fave already at the SF Cartier!


----------



## KristyDarling

chanel-girl said:


> ^^ For the all diamond version I love the WG  but for the 4 diamond and plain I like the YG, I think the WG brings  all the focus to the diamonds and that is the emphasis of the bracelet  when it doesn't have the screws. I wear both WG & YG also. I think  you do have to see if you miss the screws in person when you try it on.  The diamonds are just so gorgeous and sparkly though! The price increase  might happen on Nov. 1st but I am still not sure. Some SA's are saying  it is happening on everything but some are just saying it is only on the  bridal collection. Judging by the amount of beautiful new Loves in the  last few weeks people are getting them before there is a chance of the  prices going up (again!)



I like the way you think.  And thanks for the rundown on those price increase rumors! I better get my butt in there, like, MONDAY. Eeeek! 



chanel-girl said:


> I found a picture of Anna K, it looks like she is wearing a YG and what looks like a WG all diamond Love, along with those pave Love's
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1459681&d=1312576991



That is a serious Love collection.   This picture makes me crave the WG all-diamond Love even more!!! Thank you SO much!


----------



## KristyDarling

darkangel07760 said:


> My fave SA is Rand, in case you don't have a fave already at the SF Cartier!



Thanks, Darkangel, that's helpful! I have only one Cartier piece and that is my Tank Francaise, and the fella who worked there (John, I think) when we bought it 6 years ago isn't there anymore....haven't seen him there for years. I will look for Rand!


----------



## lumy_

chanel-girl said:


> Lumy - are unable to order from the Cartier website? DarkAngel got hers on ebay, she recommended the seller a few pages back, it is Fashflair. I think engraving is a great idea!



Unfortunately yes, I'm unable to order from the Cartier website as 25 % tax would be added in customs here when it enters Norway!! There is no way I'm paying an extra 25% of such a large amount of money just because of our outrageos taxes. So if I get one from ebay, I have to rely on the seller marking it as gift and with a very low value (i'm sure the official cartier website won't do that!)


----------



## lumy_

KristyDarling said:


> ^^^ *lumy* -- I'm looking forward to hearing the answer to your question....engraving something is such a great idea!! I think I might want to engrave 3 dates as well!
> .



Thanks
I'm engraving the date I met my husband, the date we got engaged and the date we got married! Since my e-ring is inherited from his grandmother, it feels wrong my engrave our date in it (and I also want to pass it on and have our children or grandchildren wear it) and my wedding band is too thin (1mm) for engraving, so I really want the love bracelet for that!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

lumy_ said:


> Unfortunately yes, I'm unable to order from the Cartier website as 25 % tax would be added in customs here when it enters Norway!! There is no way I'm paying an extra 25% of such a large amount of money just because of our outrageos taxes. So if I get one from ebay, I have to rely on the seller marking it as gift and with a very low value (i'm sure the official cartier website won't do that!)



Good luck *lumy*! When I was looking for a love bracelet on ebay, most wouldn't even consider marking down the price. I think maybe because they want to obtain postage insurance, and thus undervaluing it would leave them under insured?


----------



## lumy_

darkangel07760 said:


> Yes, I have bought two love bracelets from fashflair on Ebay!  She is totally trustworthy.



Thanks! She has no YG in my size  But she has a beautiful RG though, that I'm considering. My only concern is that she doesn't accept paypal from international buyers, only wire transfer. So then there is really no security for those 4750 dollars..

Anyone cares to hop over to the authenticiation thread and take a look at the YG I posted there?


----------



## lumy_

DesignerNewbie said:


> Good luck *lumy*! When I was looking for a love bracelet on ebay, most wouldn't even consider marking down the price. I think maybe because they want to obtain postage insurance, and thus undervaluing it would leave them under insured?



Yes, I know.. I have to ask sellers to do this all the time with designer bags etc from ebay, and if they can't do it, then I really can't buy (because 25 % extra is just too much ontop of an already expensive item). And it is like you say, the insured sum is the stated sum so if marked less, then insured for less


----------



## DesignerNewbie

lumy_ said:


> Yes, I know.. I have to ask sellers to do this all the time with designer bags etc from ebay, and if they can't do it, then I really can't buy (because 25 % extra is just too much ontop of an already expensive item). And it is like you say, the insured sum is the stated sum so if marked less, then insured for less



I know - we have to pay 10% here and I thought that was bad...I see now that it could be much worse!

Re: engraving - the Cartier engraving is only on one side of the bracelet, so there is room on the other half. Looks like there would be enough room for 3 dates, though I suppose it depends on the size you get!


----------



## alana40

lumy_ said:


> Thanks! She has no YG in my size  But she has a beautiful RG though, that I'm considering. My only concern is that she doesn't accept paypal from international buyers, only wire transfer. So then there is really no security for those 4750 dollars..
> 
> Anyone cares to hop over to the authenticiation thread and take a look at the YG I posted there?


 
Hey. lumy  what size do u need ?


----------



## Monaliceke

*MJ* said:


> Thanks *luxemadam*!!  It is a perfect fit!! BTW, I looove you're avi!!!



Thanks *MJ*. I love your avatar too.... it's a pity I no longer have a strong back to carry off those scarlet heels like yours :urock:


----------



## lumy_

alana40 said:


> Hey. lumy  what size do u need ?



Not quite sure, my wrist is 15 cm so I think 17! Or 16? I want it to be quite tight, not on the loose side.


----------



## chanel-girl

lumy_ said:


> Unfortunately yes, I'm unable to order from the Cartier website as 25 % tax would be added in customs here when it enters Norway!! There is no way I'm paying an extra 25% of such a large amount of money just because of our outrageos taxes. So if I get one from ebay, I have to rely on the seller marking it as gift and with a very low value (i'm sure the official cartier website won't do that!)



It is actually illegal for a seller to mark the purchase as gift so that is why most sellers won't do this as they can get in a lot of trouble.


----------



## sheanabelle

USPS failed me yesterday, but I didn't let the snow in NYC stop me from going down there myself today! I just picked up my new to me love bracelet in YG and it IS in mint condition! I cannot believe it, I thought it would have some flaw or something, but it is pristine!! Having trouble with my camera but will def post pics later.


----------



## darkangel07760

KristyDarling said:


> Thanks, Darkangel, that's helpful! I have only one Cartier piece and that is my Tank Francaise, and the fella who worked there (John, I think) when we bought it 6 years ago isn't there anymore....haven't seen him there for years. I will look for Rand!


 
You are welcome.  i find him to be a genuine and honest sales assistant, and always super polite and friendly!


----------



## chanel-girl

sheanabelle said:


> USPS failed me yesterday, but I didn't let the snow in NYC stop me from going down there myself today! I just picked up my new to me love bracelet in YG and it IS in mint condition! I cannot believe it, I thought it would have some flaw or something, but it is pristine!! Having trouble with my camera but will def post pics later.




So happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## Lanier

sheanabelle said:


> USPS failed me yesterday, but I didn't let the snow in NYC stop me from going down there myself today! I just picked up my new to me love bracelet in YG and it IS in mint condition! I cannot believe it, I thought it would have some flaw or something, but it is pristine!! Having trouble with my camera but will def post pics later.



I cant wait to see it! Congrats on your new Love bracelet!


----------



## sheanabelle

ok...here's a few iphone quick pics!


----------



## scarlet555

^^Shaneabelle, I love it.  What size is your wrist again?  It looks perfect on you.


----------



## sheanabelle

hmmm. i think i am right under 6 inches. I have teeny wrists and large hands, very strange. but the 16 is great, has about 4 inches of room to move up & down my forearm and I can turn it. I like that it sort of sits at the snuggest part of my forearm it can reach and stays put.


----------



## chanel-girl

Sheanabelle, it is gorgeous! It fits great!


----------



## *MJ*

sheanabelle said:
			
		

> USPS failed me yesterday, but I didn't let the snow in NYC stop me from going down there myself today! I just picked up my new to me love bracelet in YG and it IS in mint condition! I cannot believe it, I thought it would have some flaw or something, but it is pristine!! Having trouble with my camera but will def post pics later.



Congrats!!!


----------



## *MJ*

sheanabelle said:
			
		

> ok...here's a few iphone quick pics!



Gorgeous sheanabelle!!! Love your diamond Philip Stein too!! Will you be wearing them together?


----------



## alana40

sheanabelle said:


> hmmm. i think i am right under 6 inches. I have teeny wrists and large hands, very strange. but the 16 is great, has about 4 inches of room to move up & down my forearm and I can turn it. I like that it sort of sits at the snuggest part of my forearm it can reach and stays put.


congrats....the bracelet looks awesome on u.. perfect fit


----------



## sheanabelle

thanks all!! i'm super pleased.  MJ~i will most likely wear it that way. it makes them both look even better!


----------



## *MJ*

sheanabelle said:
			
		

> thanks all!! i'm super pleased.  MJ~i will most likely wear it that way. it makes them both look even better!



I totally agree!! Very stunning together!!


----------



## thegraceful1

sheanabelle said:


> ok...here's a few iphone quick pics!


Congrats!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

sheanabelle said:


> ok...here's a few iphone quick pics!



nice fit.  congrats.  maybe I should've ordered a 16


----------



## KristyDarling

sheanabelle said:


> ok...here's a few iphone quick pics!



Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## mlitmo

*MJ* said:
			
		

> From your lips to hubby's ears!!



Just keep talking about it. He will get sick of it real quick. 




			
				peppermint tea said:
			
		

> I was debating on sizes for a while but I know I have to get the size 17.  The size 16 has this tendency to get stuck on my wrist bone (refer to post              #2480 for more info) so my two options are get the cuff or get the 17.  I still need to try on the cuff but I am 99% certain that I will end up with the bangle.
> 
> I vote bangle!
> 
> Love the way it looks on your wrist!



Thank u!




			
				chanel-girl said:
			
		

> It looks beautiful on you! Congrats on taking the plunge! I'm most likely getting the 16 also, what size is your wrist?



Thanks! I'm just under 6 inches. Hope you get yours soon. You will love it!




			
				Kathd said:
			
		

> It's stunning!!! Woop woop!!!



Yay! I love it. Thank u!


----------



## mlitmo

Lanier said:
			
		

> It looks beautiful on you! Congratulations on your new love bracelet!



Thank you. I absolutely love it. 




			
				luxemadam said:
			
		

> Congratulations!  It's beautiful isn't it






			
				AnnaKian said:
			
		

> Lanier: Congrats on your new Love. Looks gorgeous on your wrist, and perfect size IMO !
> 
> Lightpinkdaisy: Love love your CDC combo!
> 
> mlitmo: Classic YG, beautiful, congrats!



Thanks everyone!


----------



## mlitmo

DesignerNewbie said:
			
		

> Finally picked up my bracelet - RG in size 16. Love it!



Looks great congrats!


----------



## mlitmo

*MJ* said:
			
		

> So my DH wanted to get me the Love for our 5 year anniversary...and I went and tried them on. I fell in love with the Rose Gold. I decided on the 18. Well once I got home, out of the heat and humidity...I realized that I should have went with 17. The boutique didn't have a 17, so they had it sent to me. It's perfect!! Here it is:



I think this fits perfect. Enjoy!!


----------



## peppermint tea

sheanabelle said:


> ok...here's a few iphone quick pics!


Congrats *sheanabelle*! It looks perfect on your wrist!


----------



## peppermint tea

Nelmi said:


> Thanks for answering   I might be able to go try it on, but I'm probably not going to be there for the purchase...  Snug means in summer I have trouble getting it off, but in winter slides easily.  Loose means in the summer it slides easily and in the winter it almost falls off.  Humidity really affects me, ideally I'd probably take a 5 3/4.  It seems like the 51 is closer to that than the 52.  I tried the pdf, but lining a ring up with the tiny circles and trying to see if it matches exactly or if it's a mm off was a bit difficult as if it matches exactly or if it's a bit large the ring center is filled black and none sticks out the sides...am I making any sense?  I was just wondering if anyone had experience with them and how they fit...


No worries *Nelmi*!

It sounds like a snug fit is better because you don't want the ring falling off your finger! 

I hope you end up with the correct size in the end.  

I would really recommend going to the boutique


----------



## darkangel07760

sheanabelle said:


> ok...here's a few iphone quick pics!


 
Looks like a good fit for you!  Thank you for sharing pics with us.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

sheanabelle said:


> ok...here's a few iphone quick pics!



Congratulations! It looks beautiful on you. 

I have had my bracelet for about a week now. I can't believe how quickly I've gotten used to it! I'm wearing it on my dominant side, which I thought might make it get more damaged, however I'm finding because of the relatively snug fit, it's not getting too many scratches at all. 

I'm also usually a white gold wearer, so it has taken me a bit of time to get used to the rose gold, but I've gotten used to it now and am glad I decided to go with the rose rather than the white!


----------



## lumy_

sheanabelle said:


> ok...here's a few iphone quick pics!



Perfect fit, so nice! My wrist is also just under 6 inches (15 cm = 5,9 in) and this is the exact fit I want. I thought I wanted 17, but if this is 16, then I'm getting a 16 too. It looks so good, congrats!


----------



## Lanier

*sheanabelle* - Your bracelet looks amazing on you! I love it with your watch.

*DesignerNewbie* - I know what you mean! It took me a couple days to get used to the feeling of having the bracelet on 24/7, but now it feels very natural.

I actually switched it to my left wrist (I'm a righty) for a day just to see how it felt, but I much prefer it on my right wrist.


----------



## sheanabelle

lumy_ said:


> Perfect fit, so nice! My wrist is also just under 6 inches (15 cm = 5,9 in) and this is the exact fit I want. I thought I wanted 17, but if this is 16, then I'm getting a 16 too. It looks so good, congrats!




yup, it fits great! thanks! heres an action shot from last night.


----------



## sheanabelle

also wearing my new ss t&co DBTY bracelet but it likes to hide under my watch...very camera shy.


----------



## sjunky13

Ok. So I went to Cartier yesterday. I tried on a 20 and 21 bracelet. I could get out of both very easy. Both would work.  21 felt like a very very loose bangle. 20 would be perfect for me. I can get it on and off, no screws. 
I am now stuck with the 19. It is too snugg and I can't remove it w/o uncrewing. I should of went with my gut before. Ughh. I am frustrated. I do not want to pay 6k for a new one, when I have a 19 that has been used about a week if not less.


----------



## *MJ*

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> Ok. So I went to Cartier yesterday. I tried on a 20 and 21 bracelet. I could get out of both very easy. Both would work.  21 felt like a very very loose bangle. 20 would be perfect for me. I can get it on and off, no screws.
> I am now stuck with the 19. It is too snugg and I can't remove it w/o uncrewing. I should of went with my gut before. Ughh. I am frustrated. I do not want to pay 6k for a new one, when I have a 19 that has been used about a week if not less.



Can you sell the 19, and apply the proceeds towards the size you really want?


----------



## sheanabelle

and why are you stuck? you've only had it a week you say?? either way, i'm sorry to hear that, how frustrating!


----------



## sjunky13

*MJ* said:


> Can you sell the 19, and apply the proceeds towards the size you really want?


 I am thinking of doing that. I probally will do that. I wish they had loves that were made to come off.
I really can't keep anything on me. I need to remove at night.


----------



## *MJ*

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> I am thinking of doing that. I probally will do that. I wish they had loves that were made to come off.
> I really can't keep anything on me. I need to remove at night.



I can understand that...Have you considered the cuff instead of the bangle?


----------



## sjunky13

*MJ* said:


> I can understand that...Have you considered the cuff instead of the bangle?


 I did and it cut into me . LOL. I just want a solid gold bangle with a strong presence!


----------



## *MJ*

sjunky13 said:


> I did and it cut into me . LOL. I just want a solid gold bangle with a strong presence!



Ah...I see...well hopefully you can get the size bangle that will be perfect for you!!


----------



## eye candy

sjunky13 said:


> I am thinking of doing that. I probally will do that. I wish they had loves that were made to come off.
> I really can't keep anything on me. I need to remove at night.



I hear you.  I was surprised to find out that their pave Love bracelets are designed so you could remove them.  They have a hinge on one side.   It's all diamonds though. 

The VCAs can be removed as well.  Have you tried them?  The VCA signature doesn't show...only when you look really closely.


----------



## sjunky13

eye candy said:


> I hear you.  I was surprised to find out that their pave Love bracelets are designed so you could remove them.  They have a hinge on one side.   It's all diamonds though.
> 
> The VCAs can be removed as well.  Have you tried them?  The VCA signature doesn't show...only when you look really closely.


 The VCA perless do not fit me. 
LOL. I wish they did. Yes, lucky the pave diamonds can be unhinged.

Does anyone know what the stamp on the inside of the love *ITO means?
I see one on ebay and it has that marking.


----------



## eye candy

sjunky13 said:


> The VCA perless do not fit me.
> LOL. I wish they did. Yes, lucky the pave diamonds can be unhinged.
> 
> Does anyone know what the stamp on the inside of the love *ITO means?
> I see one on ebay and it has that marking.



We were talking about hallmarks in another thread.  Let me find the link.  I think it just means it's from Italy.


----------



## eye candy

^here's the link:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/cartier-rg-love-bracelet-faded-to-yg-711609-3.html


----------



## sjunky13

eye candy said:


> ^here's the link:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/cartier-rg-love-bracelet-faded-to-yg-711609-3.html


 Thanks! I do not see the *ITO there. Maybe it means it is an older peice?


----------



## eye candy

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks! I do not see the *ITO there. Maybe it means it is an older peice?



Opps.  I thought yours was like Kohl's with the star, number and TO.  Hmm..I don't know.  Perhaps radio_shrink would know?  I never paid attention to hallmarks before visiting this forum.


----------



## einseine

Pls let me just confirm.
In the US, Perlee Signature(RG) is $4300 and Love(RG) is $6000???
Are the Perlees much less than the Love Bracelets???

I am now in Japan.  The RG Love is 470,000 yen and the RG perlee is 620,000 yen!!! ($1=Y75)


----------



## lumy_

Ladies, anyone care too take a look at the YG sz 16 I posted in the Authenticate this-thread? It's the no.1 link I posted, with an additional pic of the serial number. Tia!!


----------



## radio_shrink

einseine said:


> Pls let me just confirm.
> In the US, Perlee Signature(RG) is $4300 and Love(RG) is $6000???
> Are the Perlees much less than the Love Bracelets???
> 
> I am now in Japan.  The RG Love is 470,000 yen and the RG perlee is 620,000 yen!!! ($1=Y75)



I am almost certain that the perlee prices are more than the Love in the US.


----------



## eye candy

einseine said:


> Pls let me just confirm.
> In the US, Perlee Signature(RG) is $4300 and Love(RG) is $6000???
> Are the Perlees much less than the Love Bracelets???
> 
> I am now in Japan.  The RG Love is 470,000 yen and the RG perlee is 620,000 yen!!! ($1=Y75)



It sounds right.  I heard that the VCA bangle was $4500ish back in Sept.  But that was for the rose gold, not the white gold version which tends to cost more.  

The signature Perlee is less than the plain Love (and is a lot lighter than the plain Love), but the diamond Perlee is a whole bunch of money.  I think it's more than $25,000 I think for just the diamond clover design version.


----------



## einseine

Thanks radio_shrink & eye candy!

It seems plain Cartier Loves are more expensive than Bracelet Perlee Signatures in the US.  But, the situation is quite the contrary in Japan.  I was shocked...because I thought I was going to buy VCA's Signature, instead of Cartier's Love, but I'll purchase Bracelet Perlees when I am in the UK or &#65321; visit the US.  Yes, eye candy.  Bracelet PERLEE with diamond clovers is gorgeous!!  But the WG one is not too gorgeous for everyday use.  I am thinking... Upps. sorry.. this is Love Collection thread!!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

So - my color-change paranoia is kicking in. I took out the screwdriver that came with my rose gold bracelet, and noticed that it is much rosier than the actual bracelet. Is this normal? Are they the exact same color initially? I've only had the bracelet for a week - surely the color doesn't change that quickly?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

DesignerNewbie said:
			
		

> So - my color-change paranoia is kicking in. I took out the screwdriver that came with my rose gold bracelet, and noticed that it is much rosier than the actual bracelet. Is this normal? Are they the exact same color initially? I've only had the bracelet for a week - surely the color doesn't change that quickly?


 

Oh no don't say that.  One week?  Wow. I should be getting my RG bracelet in a week.  Now I'm worried.

Compare it to the inside of the bracelet.  I know my white gold ring that I've worn for 10 yrs has slightly changed but the inside of the band is still white.  Whiter than the outside.


----------



## Lanier

DesignerNewbie said:


> So - my color-change paranoia is kicking in. I took out the screwdriver that came with my rose gold bracelet, and noticed that it is much rosier than the actual bracelet. Is this normal? Are they the exact same color initially? I've only had the bracelet for a week - surely the color doesn't change that quickly?



I don't think the screwdriver is pure gold like the bracelet but I could be mistaken. My RG Love is still the same shade as when I purchased it. My 09 RG charity bracelet hasn't seemed to change color either.


----------



## thegraceful1

Lanier said:


> *I don't think the screwdriver is pure gold like the bracelet* but I could be mistaken. My RG Love is still the same shade as when I purchased it. My 09 RG charity bracelet hasn't seemed to change color either.


 
you are right, the small screwdriver that comes with the bracelet is not gold.


----------



## ahertz

Does anyone have a love and a perlee? I'm wondering how the stack next to each other.


----------



## kohl_mascara

ahertz said:


> Does anyone have a love and a perlee? I'm wondering how the stack next to each other.



I've tried both on together and they look FABULOUS together.  I didn't snap a pic, but I know einseine is thinking about getting a Perlee to stack with her Love. . .


----------



## ahertz

^^ Good to know... Hopefully someone will post pics soon!


----------



## einseine

Hi! ahertz, khol~
Yes, I've finally decided on my stacking policy.
To stack my half-diamond WG Love, I'll go for a Perlee, instead of another Love.  I'll choose the WG one.  I preferred WG Love +WG Perlee to WG+RG.


----------



## ahertz

einseine said:


> Hi! ahertz, khol~
> Yes, I've finally decided on my stacking policy.
> To stack my half-diamond WG Love, I'll go for a Perlee, instead of another Love.  I'll choose the WG one.  I preferred WG Love +WG Perlee to WG+RG.



Can't wait to see!


----------



## Lanier

einseine said:


> Hi! ahertz, khol~
> Yes, I've finally decided on my stacking policy.
> To stack my half-diamond WG Love, I'll go for a Perlee, instead of another Love.  I'll choose the WG one.  I preferred WG Love +WG Perlee to WG+RG.



Sounds absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Lanier said:


> I don't think the screwdriver is pure gold like the bracelet but I could be mistaken. My RG Love is still the same shade as when I purchased it. My 09 RG charity bracelet hasn't seemed to change color either.





I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Oh no don't say that.  One week?  Wow. I should be getting my RG bracelet in a week.  Now I'm worried.
> 
> Compare it to the inside of the bracelet.  I know my white gold ring that I've worn for 10 yrs has slightly changed but the inside of the band is still white.  Whiter than the outside.



Yeah it may be my imagination, or maybe I'm just getting used to the colour and no longer see the 'rose' in it. It's definitely a different colour from the screwdriver though!


----------



## forchanel

So is the price increase in effect today? It looks like the prices on the US website havent changed (yet???)


----------



## KristyDarling

forchanel said:


> So is the price increase in effect today? It looks like the prices on the US website havent changed (yet???)



I am waiting with bated breath!!  I talked to a SA at Cartier San Francisco a couple days ago and she said they won't know which items will be affected by the price increase until today, and she had no idea if Love would be included.  Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## ohsohappy

i heard only solitair will increase.  They should!  Think of the July increase


----------



## *MJ*

As I mentioned before, my SA assured me that Bridal are the only items that will increase...my fingers are crossed!!


----------



## KristyDarling

*MJ* said:


> As I mentioned before, my SA assured me that Bridal are the only items that will increase...my fingers are crossed!!



That's good to hear! There was so much conflicting info flying around about the price increase though, so I'm hoping we get total clarity soon.


----------



## darkangel07760

I hope its just that bridal increase.  I am trying to decide what I want for christmas!  I hope the prices stays stable until then!
Yesterday I was at a Tiffany's witha friend, and one of the SA's asked me about my Love bracelet, we had a nice chat, I thinkhe is going to go get one!


----------



## scarlet555

Ah, yes, what's the damage?


----------



## scarlet555

Online prices on watches and love bracelets are still the same.  

My SA was suppose to tell me, but she didn't know which either.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Blegh, this forum is dangerous!  All this flurry of activity about love bracelets has got me thinking about a diamond one. . .


----------



## eye candy

kohl_mascara said:


> Blegh, this forum is dangerous!  All this flurry of activity about love bracelets have got me thinking about a one. . .



^funny!  Better get it soon before another price increase.  It could be your early xmas present to yourself or from your DF!  

I remember when I spoke to the SA earlier last October, she said they wont be increasing the prices on the Loves for a while because the price of gold dropped and now they increased the prices too much.  So this whole  price increase on the Loves could have been bogus.


----------



## kohl_mascara

eye candy said:


> ^funny!  Better get it soon before another price increase.  It could be your early xmas present to yourself or from your DF!
> 
> I remember when I spoke to the SA earlier last October, she said they wont be increasing the prices on the Loves for a while because the price of gold dropped and now they increased the prices too much.  So this whole  price increase on the Loves could have been bogus.



Yeah. . .that's what I heard, that gold prices are dropping.  I wonder if they generated this rumor to increase sales. . .how awful if that were the case!!!  I know prices will go up eventually but now I want a diamond one.  Shoot me!  I need a break! haha


----------



## Lanier

kohl_mascara said:
			
		

> Blegh, this forum is dangerous!  All this flurry of activity about love bracelets has got me thinking about a diamond one. . .



I completely agree! After looking at * AnnaKlein's* pictures of her two gorgeous Love bracelets, I really want another one.


----------



## radio_shrink

Does anyone else take off their love frequently? I like my love, but I don't like to wear it all time...maybe a couple of times a week. I heard that this was bad for the bracelet though? Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## preciousp

How long have you had your bracelet?  I certainly wouldn't take it on & off several times per week.  Eventually I think the screws would become stripped out.


----------



## dialv

I take mine off when I have to work on site, I tried to put a sweat band over it but it wasn't working out. In construction to many things are hitting my arm. I have only had mine since last January but it seems fine.


----------



## thegraceful1

radio_shrink said:


> Does anyone else take off their love frequently? I like my love, but I don't like to wear it all time...maybe a couple of times a week. I heard that this was bad for the bracelet though? Can anyone confirm that?


 
I do, but I purchased mine bigger so I can slide by hand without unscrewing the bracelet, I have mine for 3 years and so far so good.


----------



## eye candy

preciousp said:


> How long have you had your bracelet?  I certainly wouldn't take it on & off several times per week.  Eventually I think the screws would become stripped out.



I was told this too.  The SAs insists that it needs to be worn 24/7 and the scratches are just part of its beauty.


----------



## chanel-girl

forchanel said:


> So is the price increase in effect today? It looks like the prices on the US website havent changed (yet???)



So I guess the Love bracelets weren't effected by this price increase....and it was only the bridal...Phew


----------



## chanel-girl

kohl_mascara said:


> Blegh, this forum is dangerous!  All this flurry of activity about love bracelets has got me thinking about a diamond one. . .


I have to be an enabler on this one ...the diamond Loves are SO GORGEOUS!!


----------



## chanel-girl

Lanier said:


> I completely agree! After looking at * AnnaKlein's* pictures of her two gorgeous Love bracelets, I really want another one.



  Her pictures made me want 2 also!


----------



## KristyDarling

chanel-girl said:


> So I guess the Love bracelets weren't effected by this price increase....and it was only the bridal...Phew



+1. I echo your PHEW!!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

So I'm now contemplating the WG 4-diamond bracelet *and* a YG plain bracelet. I just love the look of 2 stacked, and I do wear both WG and YG!  Orrrrr.....do I get the WG all-diamond (is that called the 10-diamond?) on its own? Would welcome everyone's opinions!  

I'm a righty, so I would wear the bracelet(s) on my left wrist, where I sometimes also wear a watch (MOP Tank Francaise, small size). 

For those of you who wear the bracelet next to a watch, do you find the clanging/bumping to be annoying? Are your bracelet and watch all banged and scratched up?


----------



## scarlet555

^^ Seriously wondering the same thing.  I see people with other brracelets with the love and watches-is it only for pictures?  do they scratch each other?


----------



## schadenfreude

The watch and bracelet do scratch each other. The woman at the store where I bought my Rolex about had a heart attack when I told her of my plan to wear them together. I figure that scratches and wear are inevitable, and a good professional polish will clean up both if it gets to that point.


----------



## kohl_mascara

chanel-girl said:


> I have to be an enabler on this one ...the diamond Loves are SO GORGEOUS!!



 :help:


----------



## eye candy

kohl_mascara said:


> :help:



SAVE, SAVE, SAVE.  Don't worry.  I see you having three Loves years from now.  Just prepare for your wedding.  

Get the second Love as a "push present" from the hubby when you have your first baby.  Something for you to look forward to.  You'd be surprise how much available money you'll have by then.


----------



## peppermint tea

scarlet555 said:


> ^^ Seriously wondering the same thing.  I see people with other brracelets with the love and watches-is it only for pictures?  do they scratch each other?


I was wondering about the scratching issue too.

Even though I haven't received my Love bangle yet, I was contemplating buying a DBTY bracelet to wear with my Love and from what I have read, the diamonds end up scratching the Love so that killed my lemming for a DBTY bracelet.

I understand that scratches are inevitable but I don't want to deliberately contribute to the scratches if you know what I mean.

I plan on getting a watch next year but I will be wearing it on my left wrist, while the Love goes on my right.


----------



## peppermint tea

KristyDarling said:


> So I'm now contemplating the WG 4-diamond bracelet *and* a YG plain bracelet. I just love the look of 2 stacked, and I do wear both WG and YG!  Orrrrr.....do I get the WG all-diamond (is that called the 10-diamond?) on its own? Would welcome everyone's opinions!
> 
> I'm a righty, so I would wear the bracelet(s) on my left wrist, where I sometimes also wear a watch (MOP Tank Francaise, small size).
> 
> For those of you who wear the bracelet next to a watch, do you find the clanging/bumping to be annoying? Are your bracelet and watch all banged and scratched up?


I think it depends on if you prefer one bangle or two.

Given the 10-diamond Love is pretty much the HG of all Love bangles, if I had the opportunity to get that, I would.

But I have to admit, I have daydreamed about stacking the WG 4-diamond Love *and* the YG plain Love 

Can you wear your watch on your right wrist instead?


----------



## USAF Brat

radio_shrink said:


> Does anyone else take off their love frequently? I like my love, but I don't like to wear it all time...maybe a couple of times a week. I heard that this was bad for the bracelet though? Can anyone confirm that?


 

I've worn mine for over 25 years and frankly, I consider it to be my second wedding band.  My jeweler apparently sized my wrist to the bracelet to a "T" and it's so comfortable that I never notice it.  A friend of mine discovered a unique way to protect her bracelet - she slips a rubber bracelet (hers is a yellow Lance Armstrong "Live Strong") over hers when she works outside.  She swears by it.  As for mine, it's developed it's own patina over the years and every so often my Honey takes it to the jewlers for a light polish and it looks brand new again.   I happen to like the soft, worn look, however Honey likes it bright and shiney.  You might try wearing another bracelet (or two) along with your Love to help you acclimate to wearing it 24/7.  Once you do, you'll find it becomes a part of you.


----------



## USAF Brat

radio_shrink,

I contacted our jeweler (who's also a friend) and he said that while he hasn't had any experience with this because most people wear theirs 24/7,  he thought that it would be similar to overusing a screw in a door frame, a hinge, etc.  Eventually the screw would strip and the hole would enlarge.  Hope this helps.


----------



## KristyDarling

peppermint tea said:


> I think it depends on if you prefer one bangle or two.
> 
> Given the 10-diamond Love is pretty much the HG of all Love bangles, if I had the opportunity to get that, I would.
> 
> But I have to admit, I have daydreamed about stacking the WG 4-diamond Love *and* the YG plain Love
> 
> Can you wear your watch on your right wrist instead?



Hi Peppermint Tea! Thanks for weighing in! The Cartier SF only has a couple of Love bracelets in stock and they're the uber-expensive ones like with pave and such. They said they could order the ones I'm interested for me to try on, but it will take a few days. 

To answer your question -- it would feel strange to wear my watch on my right wrist just because I've always worn it on my left! Old habits die hard.


----------



## *MJ*

Well...I haven't even had mine a month...and I've got the itch already!!!  My lil' Rose Gold is lonely and needs a friend!! DH says ok, as long I don't get one with diamonds. He doesn't want it to upstage this one which he got me for our 5th anniversary. 

So what do I get? WG or YG? What about the Rainbow??


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

*MJ* said:


> Well...I haven't even had mine a month...and I've got the itch already!!!  My lil' Rose Gold is lonely and needs a friend!! DH says ok, as long I don't get one with diamonds. He doesn't want it to upstage this one which he got me for our 5th anniversary.
> 
> So what do I get? WG or YG? What about the Rainbow??



What about the Hermes bracelet?  It's not the clic clac, not sure what it's called but it look gorgeous with the love.  Well it's gorgeous by itself too.


----------



## *MJ*

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> What about the Hermes bracelet?  It's not the clic clac, not sure what it's called but it look gorgeous with the love.  Well it's gorgeous by itself too.



I love Hermes bracelets!! Is it the Collier de Chien you're referring to? The thick leather one with the ring?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

*MJ* said:
			
		

> I love Hermes bracelets!! Is it the Collier de Chien you're referring to? The thick leather one with the ring?



It's all gold. No leather. I tried looking for a pic that is somewhere on tpf but no luck. I think it's around the same price as the love.  Maybe someone can find the pic.  It's so pretty!!


----------



## *MJ*

Is it this one?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Yup yup. Isn't it pretty?  I've seen a modeling pic with the love. Thought it looked great together.


----------



## *MJ*

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> Yup yup. Isn't it pretty?  I've seen a modeling pic with the love. Thought it looked great together.



It is gorgeous!!! Any idea of the price?


----------



## sjunky13

*MJ* said:


> It is gorgeous!!! Any idea of the price?


 I think it is 5900. Purseinsanity has this!


----------



## *MJ*

sjunky13 said:


> I think it is 5900. Purseinsanity has this!



Thanks *sjunky*!!!  

Off to search for pics...


----------



## chubbiebunnie

USAF Brat said:


> I've worn mine for over 25 years and frankly, I consider it to be my second wedding band.  My jeweler apparently sized my wrist to the bracelet to a "T" and it's so comfortable that I never notice it.  A friend of mine discovered a unique way to protect her bracelet - she slips a rubber bracelet (hers is a yellow Lance Armstrong "Live Strong") over hers when she works outside.  She swears by it.  As for mine, it's developed it's own patina over the years and every so often my Honey takes it to the jewlers for a light polish and it looks brand new again.   I happen to like the soft, worn look, however Honey likes it bright and shiney.  You might try wearing another bracelet (or two) along with your Love to help you acclimate to wearing it 24/7.  Once you do, you'll find it becomes a part of you.



Awesome idea about the rubber bracelet! Also handy for when I'm using my laptop, etc. I hate when I feel it scrape against my Mac. (I'm too clumsy and can't properly use the screwdriver with my left hand haha.) Thanks!!


----------



## sjunky13

*MJ* said:


> Thanks *sjunky*!!!
> 
> Off to search for pics...


 LOL. I don't think it comes in my size or I would of bought one! I wear a 19 love!


----------



## eye candy

chubbiebunnie said:


> Awesome idea about the rubber bracelet! Also handy for when I'm using my laptop, etc. I hate when I feel it scrape against my Mac. (I'm too clumsy and can't properly use the screwdriver with my left hand haha.) Thanks!!



This happens to me too!  I have a Mac as well.  I should have bought a rubber bracelet to keep the Love pristine looking.  It's hard finding one for a size 17 though.  The smallest I see are 7 inches at supportstore.com.  I''m not sure if that will work.


----------



## darkangel07760

eye candy said:


> This happens to me too!  I have a Mac as well.  I should have bought a rubber bracelet to keep the Love pristine looking.  It's hard finding one for a size 17 though.  The smallest I see are 7 inches at supportstore.com.  I''m not sure if that will work.


 
I bought an extra long sweatband for my wrist when I am at work to cover my bracelet.  Works like a charm!


----------



## sheanabelle

*MJ* said:


> Thanks *sjunky*!!!
> 
> Off to search for pics...




ooooooh, i like that!


----------



## Bethc

Here's the link to purseinsanity's pics in H CDC thread, I love the look!   

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/c...bsolutely-love-it-702659-20.html#post20134865


----------



## chubbiebunnie

eye candy said:


> This happens to me too!  I have a Mac as well.  I should have bought a rubber bracelet to keep the Love pristine looking.  It's hard finding one for a size 17 though.  The smallest I see are 7 inches at supportstore.com.  I''m not sure if that will work.




Ahhhh good point. I haven't gotten one to try yet; I'm a 17 also! Darn. I was hoping it would work. Maybe we could get a bunch custom made for us tPF Cartier girls! (I've made promotional bands before and they're pretty cheap)

I have a running band from lululemon that I was thinking of using to cover my wrist. I bought it to hold my key for when I go running...and I haven't used it yet! (I'm forgetful + I don't really run ) But I'm afraid it would look weird at work...having a random wristband.

Darkangel, what kind of sweatband did you get?


----------



## *MJ*

Bethc said:
			
		

> Here's the link to purseinsanity's pics in H CDC thread, I love the look!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/cdc-bracelet-owners-do-you-absolutely-love-it-702659-20.html#post20134865



I love this look!! So lush!!


----------



## Lanier

Is Kristin wearing 2 Love bracelets now? Maybe she reads this thread LOL.


----------



## Learoycath

I heard the color of The love bracelets can fades. So, its only gold plated? Not pure? Please info. Thank you


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Bethc said:
			
		

> Here's the link to purseinsanity's pics in H CDC thread, I love the look!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/cdc-bracelet-owners-do-you-absolutely-love-it-702659-20.html#post20134865



Yes that's the pic!  Thanks for finding it.  

MJ I think u should def get that bracelet.  Not sure how hard it is to get but I would love one as well.  My hubby is kicking me in the butt for buying the love....heehee. But he's waited too long and I am hating the price increases!!!

A clic clac is one my wish list.  Next item to buy!


----------



## *MJ*

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> Yes that's the pic!  Thanks for finding it.
> 
> MJ I think u should def get that bracelet.  Not sure how hard it is to get but I would love one as well.  My hubby is kicking me in the butt for buying the love....heehee. But he's waited too long and I am hating the price increases!!!
> 
> A clic clac is one my wish list.  Next item to buy!



I'm loving it I.WANT.IT.ALL!! I'm going to inquire about it over the weekend!! I could definitely see it next to my RG Love! I hope it comes in 17...


----------



## sjunky13

Look at this new ring I tried on ++
http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/b4094600-love-ring

I LOVE it


----------



## *MJ*

sjunky13 said:


> Look at this new ring I tried on ++
> http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/b4094600-love-ring
> 
> I LOVE it



WOWZA!! Stunning ring!!!


----------



## *MJ*

Learoycath said:


> I heard the color of The love bracelets can fades. So, its only gold plated? Not pure? Please info. Thank you



Welcome to tPF!! 

The Love bracelets are solid 18k gold, not plated.


----------



## eye candy

sjunky13 said:


> Look at this new ring I tried on ++
> http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/b4094600-love-ring
> 
> I LOVE it



You should have took a picture.  I've never seen it on anyone.  For some reason it doesn't look like it will be flat on the finger.  

Someone model please.


----------



## sjunky13

*MJ* said:


> WOWZA!! Stunning ring!!!


 It sure was and hubby liked it better than the Frivole I already paid for and ordered. LOL . O well. It is expensive!


----------



## eye candy

Lanier said:


> Is Kristin wearing 2 Love bracelets now? Maybe she reads this thread LOL.



She probably saw it on Kourtney IRL.   lol

Hope you don't mind me re-posting one of the pics here.  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...er-love-bracelets-694849-13.html#post20282091


----------



## eye candy

sjunky13 said:


> It sure was and hubby liked it better than the Frivole I already paid for and ordered. LOL . O well. It is expensive!



Cancel, cancel, cancel.    I'm surprised he likes this over the Frivole.  The frivole is gorgeous.


----------



## *MJ*

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> It sure was and hubby liked it better than the Frivole I already paid for and ordered. LOL . O well. It is expensive!



It is quite spendy...but you're getting the Frivole!!! Lucky you!! It's gorgy!!


----------



## sjunky13

eye candy said:


> Cancel, cancel, cancel.    I'm surprised he likes this over the Frivole.  The frivole is gorgeous.


Me too! I was surprised!



*MJ* said:


> It is quite spendy...but you're getting the Frivole!!! Lucky you!! It's gorgy!!


 
yes. I can't wait. I know the ladies here have it in pave. I am so happy to be getting it in gold!


----------



## Learoycath

*MJ* said:
			
		

> Welcome to tPF!!
> 
> The Love bracelets are solid 18k gold, not plated.



Great! Thanks for the info. Cant wait for my husband to get me one. Since he got his already 
The bracelet will look more nice if its nicely fits on ur wrist or loose?
Im still confuse between size16 & 17


----------



## *MJ*

Learoycath said:


> Great! Thanks for the info. Cant wait for my husband to get me one. Since he got his already
> The bracelet will look more nice if its nicely fits on ur wrist or loose?
> Im still confuse between size16 & 17



You're welcome!! Some of us like a snug fit, and others like a looser fit, like a true bangle. It's really a matter of what you prefer. Look through this thread, and you will see plenty of pictures of ladies wearing various sizes of Loves. The best thing you can do is try them on if you have a boutique near you, or if that's not an option, then measure your wrist circumference in cm, and add 1.5 cm for a snug fit, or 2 cm for a looser fit. For example, my wrist measures just under 15 cm, so I added 2 cm and got the 17. If you look back a few pages, I posted several pics. 

HTH!!


----------



## Learoycath

*MJ* said:
			
		

> You're welcome!! Some of us like a snug fit, and others like a looser fit, like a true bangle. It's really a matter of what you prefer. Look through this thread, and you will see plenty of pictures of ladies wearing various sizes of Loves. The best thing you can do is try them on if you have a boutique near you, or if that's not an option, then measure your wrist circumference in cm, and add 1.5 cm for a snug fit, or 2 cm for a looser fit. For example, my wrist measures just under 15 cm, so I added 2 cm and got the 17. If you look back a few pages, I posted several pics.
> 
> HTH!!



Thanks heaps


----------



## alana40

Hey, guys... i really do want a second LOVE bracelet in YG but i am still paying off my first LOVE ( WG ) and got another 6 months or 6 payments to go before i finish paying it off !!!( credit card with interest free term ) My question is HOW LONG DO U GUYS SAVE UP FOR UR LOVE BRACELET? ....


----------



## alana40

Also, my in law will be in France next March... Does anyone know How much plain LOVE bracelet in YG cost there???


----------



## Lanier

*eye candy *- No problem!



sjunky13 said:


> Look at this new ring I tried on ++
> http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/b4094600-love-ring
> 
> I LOVE it



Wow, that is stunning! I actually like it more than the VCA. But both are gorgeous!


----------



## *MJ*

Learoycath said:


> Thanks heaps


----------



## kohl_mascara

alana40 said:


> Hey, guys... i really do want a second LOVE bracelet in YG but i am still paying off my first LOVE ( WG ) and got another 6 months or 6 payments to go before i finish paying it off !!!( credit card with interest free term ) My question is HOW LONG DO U GUYS SAVE UP FOR UR LOVE BRACELET? ....



I wouldn't get it until you pay off your first love bracelet.  I usually save for as long as it takes for me to pay off the bracelet in one go. 

I also remember reading somewhere that the prices in France are the same or very similar to US prices. . .but I could be wrong.


----------



## peppermint tea

alana40 said:


> Hey, guys... i really do want a second LOVE bracelet in YG but i am still paying off my first LOVE ( WG ) and got another 6 months or 6 payments to go before i finish paying it off !!!( credit card with interest free term ) My question is HOW LONG DO U GUYS SAVE UP FOR UR LOVE BRACELET? ....


I totally agree with *kohl_mascara*.  If you're still paying off your first Love, you should wait until you are debt free before buying another one (unless you don't mind being in debt).

I don't generally buy items until I can pay them off in full.  I'm not okay with being in debt and am happy to save save save until I have the money.  

If it makes you feel any better, I've wanted the Love bangle for three years but it wasn't until April this year that I decided to be serious and start saving for it.  Still waiting on mine to arrive but it's worth the wait.

The amount of time it takes for someone to save up really depends on their financial situation and if they have extra money to put aside.  

As for the pricing of a YG Love bangle in France, I went on the French Cartier website and got the pricing for you - it's 4540 euros (which is only slightly cheaper than the 6250 you'd be paying if you bought it in Australia).


----------



## eye candy

Lanier said:


> *eye candy *- No problem!
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/b4094600-love-ring
> 
> Wow, that is stunning! I actually like it more than the VCA. But both are gorgeous!



Thanks Lanier 

Sjunky, I agree.  The trinity pave rings are so expensive.  Just this design alone is $11,000 http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/b4038900-trinity-ring

The one you mentioned seems like a good deal...it has both pave and center stone diamonds!  Maybe it's because it is a new release so they "marked down" the price?


----------



## amanda_wanghx

alana40 said:


> Hey, guys... i really do want a second LOVE bracelet in YG but i am still paying off my first LOVE ( WG ) and got another 6 months or 6 payments to go before i finish paying it off !!!( credit card with interest free term ) My question is HOW LONG DO U GUYS SAVE UP FOR UR LOVE BRACELET? ....



I think you should buy the other love bracelet after you have pay off the debt. Unless you dont mind being in debt. I will save up for the love bracelet and pay for it in full without any debt.


----------



## Younna

alana40 said:
			
		

> Also, my in law will be in France next March... Does anyone know How much plain LOVE bracelet in YG cost there???



It costs 4.600&euro;. So more or less the same as in the US. You won't save any money buying it here in Europe.


----------



## chubbiebunnie

hey girls! I'm looking into buying another Love bracelet. Does anyone love the new screws enough to recommend buying it new from the store vs. buying a pre-owned one? I'd save a few $$ by buying it pre-owned, but I'm willing to sacrifice that money if it means less hassle in the long run. Thoughts?


----------



## *MJ*

chubbiebunnie said:
			
		

> hey girls! I'm looking into buying another Love bracelet. Does anyone love the new screws enough to recommend buying it new from the store vs. buying a pre-owned one? I'd save a few $$ by buying it pre-owned, but I'm willing to sacrifice that money if it means less hassle in the long run. Thoughts?



I LOVE the new attached screws!!! I would never buy one without them!!


----------



## eye candy

I would fork up a little more money to get the new screw system.  At least you won't worry abut losing a screw and the screw blends with the screw motif design.

Although, if you have a plain yg, you could get a diamond yg in the old screw system version, and mix it up....  you could put half of the diamond version bracelet on top of the plain one and then do the same for the other halves.  At the end, you'll look like you have 2 diamond bracelets on top (and 2 plain ones on the bottom).


----------



## chubbiebunnie

MJ: Love them enough to justify paying the extra $$? (Could be between $1k-3k difference.) Also, is it easier to take off the bracelet by yourself since you don't have to worry about screws falling off? I'm right handed but wear my bracelet on my right hand, so I can never take it off myself. (Otherwise it's just me awkwardly stabbing at it with my left hand haha  ) 

PS Love the Clou Noeuds in your avatar! So gorgeous!


----------



## *MJ*

chubbiebunnie said:
			
		

> MJ: Love them enough to justify paying the extra $$? (Could be between $1k-3k difference.) Also, is it easier to take off the bracelet by yourself since you don't have to worry about screws falling off? I'm right handed but wear my bracelet on my right hand, so I can never take it off myself. (Otherwise it's just me awkwardly stabbing at it with my left hand haha  )
> 
> PS Love the Clou Noeuds in your avatar! So gorgeous!



Hi Chubbiebunny!! Yes, I would (and did) pay 1k + more for attached screws that my clumsy, uncoordinated self can't lose!!  

It makes it sooo much easier to put on/remove it by myself if I want to.

Thanks for the compliment on the Clous!! They're one of my favorite shoes ever!!


----------



## Lanier

The new screw system definitely makes it easier to take the bracelet on and off yourself!


----------



## chubbiebunnie

eye candy said:


> I would fork up a little more money to get the new screw system.  At least you won't worry abut losing a screw and the screw blends with the screw motif design.
> 
> Although, if you have a plain yg, you could get a diamond yg in the old screw system version, and mix it up....  you could put half of the diamond version bracelet on top of the plain one and then do the same for the other halves.  At the end, you'll look like you have 2 diamond bracelets on top (and 2 plain ones on the bottom).



OOOOOOO!! What a cute idea!


----------



## eye candy

chubbiebunnie said:


> OOOOOOO!! What a cute idea!



  Yep, and save yourself some $$$.


----------



## chubbiebunnie

eye candy said:


> Yep, and save yourself some $$$.



Does the new screw system prevent me from being able to do this? Wondering if I could mix my old system with a new system, or mixing a new with a new (my friend just got a new screw system one and LOVES the your idea!) A big thank you from her!


----------



## Younna

I also think the new screw system is better, you can't lose the screws anymore!


----------



## scarlet555

Indeed, ingenious new screw system, I'm not even sure how it works to tell you the truth.


----------



## eye candy

chubbiebunnie said:


> Does the new screw system prevent me from being able to do this? Wondering if I could mix my old system with a new system, or mixing a new with a new (my friend just got a new screw system one and LOVES the your idea!) A big thank you from her!



:welcome2:It only works if both systems are the same.  New and new will work. 

The design between the old and the new are very different.  The old screw system can't lock with the new one.


----------



## thegraceful1

eye candy said:


> :welcome2:It only works if both systems are the same. New and new will work.
> 
> The design between the old and the new are very different. *The old screw system can't lock with the new one*.


 
 I dont understand, why would anyone wanted to that?, wait, like put the new screws in the old bracelet and vice versa? not a good idea IMO, even if it was possible.


----------



## ahertz

^^ They're talking about taking two bracelets and switching one of the "halfs" with the other. So if you get one diamond bracelet and one plain you take the diamond one and split it so that you have two diamond (at least on top of your wrist). Does that make sense?


----------



## eye candy

It's for people who want to have the look of two diamond bracelets once in a while.  It's even more interesting with the rainbow bracelet and one plain.  It can look pretty colorful from the top.  The gold has to be the same though or it could look weird - rg with rg...or....yg with yg is best.

I think ahertz explained it best for me.


----------



## ahertz

I think it's a great idea eye candy -- would love to see pics if anyone has done it!


----------



## thegraceful1

^^haha thanks ladies got it...great idea, will love to see some pics too!


----------



## sheanabelle

chubbiebunnie said:
			
		

> hey girls! I'm looking into buying another Love bracelet. Does anyone love the new screws enough to recommend buying it new from the store vs. buying a pre-owned one? I'd save a few $$ by buying it pre-owned, but I'm willing to sacrifice that money if it means less hassle in the long run. Thoughts?



I just had the exact same scenario and was thisclose to buying the new one. In the end though, it's the same bracelet and if I lose a screw and have to pay $100, I'm ok with that because I saved a LOT of $$ buying it preowned. And my bracelet is gorgeous! Also, I have no problem taking it on and off by myself. Just takes extra time.


----------



## chubbiebunnie

thegraceful1 said:


> ^^haha thanks ladies got it...great idea, will love to see some pics too!



if anyone wants to buy me a diamond yg one, more than happy to share pics and be the experiment!


----------



## scarlet555

Ladies and gents would a leather strap watch scratch your love bracelet less than stainless steel on the same wrist?  Or does SS not do much harm next to the love bracelet?  TIA.


----------



## surfergirljen

Do they EVER add diamonds to a plain gold LOVE for you? Can you bring a plain one in and pay to have them added? I wonder...


----------



## dialv

^ That would be nice. $9350 plus tax for 4 diamonds is steep. I would be happy with one diamond. I was almost going to get the Rainbow love but just couldn't justify the almost 4000 extra Cdn so I ordered the Ballon Bleu instead.


----------



## kohl_mascara

What would you guys do: buy a pre-owned Love w/6 diamonds for around $7k or get a brand new one from Cartier but with only 4 diamonds for retail?


----------



## sjunky13

kohl_mascara said:


> What would you guys do: buy a pre-owned Love w/6 diamonds for around $7k or get a brand new one from Cartier but with only 4 diamonds for retail?


 
Depends on the condition TBH. if it was very worn, I would want to get new. But if it is mint, I would grab it!


----------



## kohl_mascara

sjunky13 said:


> Depends on the condition TBH. if it was very worn, I would want to get new. But if it is mint, I would grab it!



Thank you


----------



## dialv

Yes, if it is in nice condition that would be a great price for 6 diamonds. Good luck!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

kohl_mascara said:


> What would you guys do: buy a pre-owned Love w/6 diamonds for around $7k or get a brand new one from Cartier but with only 4 diamonds for retail?


 
How much is the brand new one with 4 diamonds??


----------



## kohl_mascara

darkangel07760 said:


> How much is the brand new one with 4 diamonds??



$9350 + tax :[


----------



## darkangel07760

kohl_mascara said:


> $9350 + tax :[


 
EEEEEEEEE!
NO WAY!  Get the pre-loved one!  Are you unsure of its authenticity?  Do you want to pm me and I wil look at it?


----------



## kohl_mascara

darkangel07760 said:


> EEEEEEEEE!
> NO WAY!  Get the pre-loved one!  Are you unsure of its authenticity?  Do you want to pm me and I wil look at it?



Thanks darkangel  

I'm still looking (I'm not in a rush).  I've been looking at ebay to find an average price for the bracelet pre-owned, but I've also been scouring jewelry places that sell estate pieces.  I'll let you know if I find anything


----------



## darkangel07760

kohl_mascara said:


> Thanks darkangel
> 
> I'm still looking (I'm not in a rush).  I've been looking at ebay to find an average price for the bracelet pre-owned, but I've also been scouring jewelry places that sell estate pieces.  I'll let you know if I find anything


 For sure!


----------



## chanel-girl

kohl_mascara said:


> What would you guys do: buy a pre-owned Love w/6 diamonds for around $7k or get a brand new one from Cartier but with only 4 diamonds for retail?



Kohl, I was thinking about this also but like Rolex it is a tricky piece to buy pre-owned, a lot of them are very old but have been polished and you really have to trust the seller. The prices I was seeing on ebay, it wasn't worth it for me to buy pre-owned even for those extra 2 diamonds. I also wanted the new screw system.


----------



## thegraceful1

kohl_mascara said:


> What would you guys do: *buy a pre-owned Love w/6 diamonds for around $7k* or get a brand new one from Cartier but with only 4 diamonds for retail?


 
 (fyi: you can always take it to the boutique to get it polish)


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

That is correct, every Jewelry store I have ever been to will polish and clean your jewelry for you while you wait, this is just smart on their part.


----------



## chanel-girl

Here are some quick iphone pics (they didn't come out very good) of my brand new 4 diamond Love bracelet in YG size 16!


----------



## USAF Brat

chanel-girl said:


> Here are some quick iphone pics (they didn't come out very good) of my brand new 4 diamond Love bracelet in YG size 16!


 

chanel-girl:  GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS!!!  Congratulations and wear 
                      it in good health.


----------



## einseine

Congrats chanel-girl!

I got my second LOVE!  I was almost certain that I would buy a full-diamond one as my second Love on my right wrist.  Then I was attracted to the bracelet Perlee because I can wear it with my 4-diamond WG Love on my left wrist (I can't stack two unremovable Loves on one wrist).  But, one pics in Celebrities with their Love Bracelets made me change my mind!

I purchased a plain YG one for my right wrist!  I needed diamonds for my WG one, but I might prefer the YG one without diamonds.  (And actually, now I want an alhambra necklace more than a full-diamond Love.&#12288;hehe)

My second Love, YG one/size 18 on my right wrist:










My first Love, WG one/size 17 on my left hand:





Thank you for looking!


----------



## scarlet555

Chanel girl and eiseine, yg love looks wonderful!  Ladies thank you for the modeling pictures!

Pretty diamonds there chanel girl!


----------



## chanel-girl

einsene, Congrats on your new Love! It looks sooo gorgeous on you! How do you get such great pics by the way?


----------



## eye candy

einseine said:


> Congrats chanel-girl!
> 
> I got my second LOVE!  I was almost certain that I would buy a full-diamond one as my second Love on my right wrist.  Then I was attracted to the bracelet Perlee because I can wear it with my 4-diamond WG Love on my left wrist (I can't stack two unremovable Loves on one wrist).  But, one pics in Celebrities with their Love Bracelets made me change my mind!
> 
> I purchased a plain YG one for my right wrist!  I needed diamonds for my WG one, but I might prefer the YG one without diamonds.  (And actually, now I want an alhambra necklace more than a full-diamond Love.&#12288;hehe)
> 
> My second Love, YG one/size 18 on my right wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Love, WG one/size 17 on my left hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking!



Wowzers!!   It looks good with your tiffany charm bracelet.  And I love love love your tiffany solitaire too!  Your left hand is beautiful as well with the white gold love.


----------



## eye candy

chanel-girl said:


> Here are some quick iphone pics (they didn't come out very good) of my brand new 4 diamond Love bracelet in YG size 16!



Congrats chanel girl!!  It looks great on you.


----------



## *MJ*

einseine said:
			
		

> Congrats chanel-girl!
> 
> I got my second LOVE!  I was almost certain that I would buy a full-diamond one as my second Love on my right wrist.  Then I was attracted to the bracelet Perlee because I can wear it with my 4-diamond WG Love on my left wrist (I can't stack two unremovable Loves on one wrist).  But, one pics in Celebrities with their Love Bracelets made me change my mind!
> 
> I purchased a plain YG one for my right wrist!  I needed diamonds for my WG one, but I might prefer the YG one without diamonds.  (And actually, now I want an alhambra necklace more than a full-diamond Love.&#12288;hehe)
> 
> My second Love, YG one/size 18 on my right wrist:
> 
> My first Love, WG one/size 17 on my left hand:
> 
> Thank you for looking!



Gorgeous!! Congrats on your second Love!!!


----------



## *MJ*

chanel-girl said:
			
		

> Here are some quick iphone pics (they didn't come out very good) of my brand new 4 diamond Love bracelet in YG size 16!



Love it chanel-girl!!! Congrats!!


----------



## darkangel07760

einseine said:


> Congrats chanel-girl!
> 
> I got my second LOVE!  I was almost certain that I would buy a full-diamond one as my second Love on my right wrist.  Then I was attracted to the bracelet Perlee because I can wear it with my 4-diamond WG Love on my left wrist (I can't stack two unremovable Loves on one wrist).  But, one pics in Celebrities with their Love Bracelets made me change my mind!
> 
> I purchased a plain YG one for my right wrist!  I needed diamonds for my WG one, but I might prefer the YG one without diamonds.  (And actually, now I want an alhambra necklace more than a full-diamond Love.&#12288;hehe)
> 
> My second Love, YG one/size 18 on my right wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Love, WG one/size 17 on my left hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking!


 
Thanks for the modeling pics!


----------



## Kathd

einseine said:


> Congrats chanel-girl!
> 
> I got my second LOVE!  I was almost certain that I would buy a full-diamond one as my second Love on my right wrist.  Then I was attracted to the bracelet Perlee because I can wear it with my 4-diamond WG Love on my left wrist (I can't stack two unremovable Loves on one wrist).  But, one pics in Celebrities with their Love Bracelets made me change my mind!
> 
> I purchased a plain YG one for my right wrist!  I needed diamonds for my WG one, but I might prefer the YG one without diamonds.  (And actually, now I want an alhambra necklace more than a full-diamond Love.&#12288;hehe)
> 
> My second Love, YG one/size 18 on my right wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Love, WG one/size 17 on my left hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking!



Einseine, it looks gorgeous on you!! They both do! You've made a good choice, IMO! 
And I LOVE your rings!!! Waaauw!!


----------



## einseine

scarlet555 said:


> Chanel girl and eiseine, yg love looks wonderful! Ladies thank you for the modeling pictures!
> 
> Pretty diamonds there chanel girl!



Thanks!  Are you planning to have one?  I may love/enjoy bracelets more than rings!



chanel-girl said:


> einsene, Congrats on your new Love! It looks sooo gorgeous on you! How do you get such great pics by the way?



Thanks!  My pics??  Well, by the window with the off-white wall in the background, but not in the direct sunlight, but through the curtain...



eye candy said:


> Wowzers!! It looks good with your tiffany charm bracelet. And I love love love your tiffany solitaire too! Your left hand is beautiful as well with the white gold love.



Thanks for your posting the pic. in Celebrities with LOVE thread!!!  LOVE my solitaire so much!  The Classic Setting is the best IMO.  Love the cool look of the WG one.



*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous!! Congrats on your second Love!!!



Thank you *MJ*



darkangel07760 said:


> Thanks for the modeling pics!



Yes!  The modeling pics are really helpful and VERY DANGEROUS!!!



Kathd said:


> Einseine, it looks gorgeous on you!! They both do! You've made a good choice, IMO!
> 
> And I LOVE your rings!!! Waaauw!!



Thanks Kathd!  I think so.  I am now one-hundred-percent satisfied.  Rings are all from Tiffany.  As for rings, I love Tiffany!


----------



## Lanier

*einseine* - Beautiful! And count me in as someone else who  all of your rings!


----------



## wren

Love all of your jewelry together!!


----------



## scarlet555

Eiseine I have a yg love bracelet already!  And, I love it very much...


----------



## laurenychu

Not sure if this is discussed somewhere, but is it "okay" to buy yourself a bracelet? I would love for my bf to get one, but I'd much rather him get me THE ring! Thoughts?


----------



## chanel-girl

Thank you USAF Brat, Scarlet555 & MJ!


----------



## Lanier

laurenychu said:


> Not sure if this is discussed somewhere, but is it "okay" to buy yourself a bracelet? I would love for my bf to get one, but I'd much rather him get me THE ring! Thoughts?



It better be, I bought mine myself!


----------



## sheanabelle

For sure!
I bought mine for myself!
I deserved it....


----------



## scarlet555

No rules to who should buy it.  If you buy it yourself, it will always be yours, think of it that way.  But what can I say, it feels so good when someone buys it for you...


----------



## AnnaKian

einseine said:


> Congrats chanel-girl!
> 
> I got my second LOVE!  I was almost certain that I would buy a full-diamond one as my second Love on my right wrist.  Then I was attracted to the bracelet Perlee because I can wear it with my 4-diamond WG Love on my left wrist (I can't stack two unremovable Loves on one wrist).  But, one pics in Celebrities with their Love Bracelets made me change my mind!
> 
> I purchased a plain YG one for my right wrist!  I needed diamonds for my WG one, but I might prefer the YG one without diamonds.  (And actually, now I want an alhambra necklace more than a full-diamond Love.&#12288;hehe)
> 
> My second Love, YG one/size 18 on my right wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Love, WG one/size 17 on my left hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking!



So funny to see you ended up with YG Love instead of Perlee! 
Both your wrists are gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## ahertz

einseine said:


> I got my second LOVE!  I was almost certain that I would buy a full-diamond one as my second Love on my right wrist.  Then I was attracted to the bracelet Perlee because I can wear it with my 4-diamond WG Love on my left wrist (I can't stack two unremovable Loves on one wrist).  But, one pics in Celebrities with their Love Bracelets made me change my mind!
> 
> I purchased a plain YG one for my right wrist!



I remember you were thinking about the perlee...I went last weekend to try it on with my love and was not impressed. It _looks_ good, but it isn't nearly as solid as the love.  Now I'm thinking I need a rose love...

At any rate, enjoy -- looks fabulous!!


----------



## thegraceful1

einseine said:


> Congrats chanel-girl!
> 
> I got my second LOVE! I was almost certain that I would buy a full-diamond one as my second Love on my right wrist. Then I was attracted to the bracelet Perlee because I can wear it with my 4-diamond WG Love on my left wrist (I can't stack two unremovable Loves on one wrist). But, one pics in Celebrities with their Love Bracelets made me change my mind!
> 
> I purchased a plain YG one for my right wrist! I needed diamonds for my WG one, but I might prefer the YG one without diamonds. (And actually, now I want an alhambra necklace more than a full-diamond Love.&#12288;hehe)
> 
> My second Love, YG one/size 18 on my right wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Love, WG one/size 17 on my left hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking!


 
Both LOVE bracelets look amazing on you
Congrats!


----------



## kohl_mascara

thegraceful1 said:


> (fyi: you can always take it to the boutique to get it polish)



I know, thanks!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

chanel-girl said:


> Kohl, I was thinking about this also but like Rolex it is a tricky piece to buy pre-owned, a lot of them are very old but have been polished and you really have to trust the seller. The prices I was seeing on ebay, it wasn't worth it for me to buy pre-owned even for those extra 2 diamonds. I also wanted the new screw system.



I actually could have gotten the new screw system back in June with my other love bracelet but I forgot to inquire and the SA gave me the old one.  I couldn't exchange because we had it engraved and by the time I realized it was the old system, I couldn't say anything =(.  Is the new system that much better than the old?



chanel-girl said:


> Here are some quick iphone pics (they didn't come out very good) of my brand new 4 diamond Love bracelet in YG size 16!



It's gorgeous, congrats!!  :Cloud9:



einseine said:


> Congrats chanel-girl!
> 
> I got my second LOVE!  I was almost certain that I would buy a full-diamond one as my second Love on my right wrist.  Then I was attracted to the bracelet Perlee because I can wear it with my 4-diamond WG Love on my left wrist (I can't stack two unremovable Loves on one wrist).  But, one pics in Celebrities with their Love Bracelets made me change my mind!
> 
> I purchased a plain YG one for my right wrist!  I needed diamonds for my WG one, but I might prefer the YG one without diamonds.  (And actually, now I want an alhambra necklace more than a full-diamond Love.&#12288;hehe)
> 
> My second Love, YG one/size 18 on my right wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Love, WG one/size 17 on my left hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking!



They're both stunning on you!  I want to wear a Love per arm like you do  I was wondering if I should get a size 16 for my left arm since that arm is smaller, but if I ever wanted to wear the two together, it would look better if both were the same size right?  Hmm. . .


----------



## chanel-girl

Kohl - I haven't tried the old screw system but a few pages back several ladies said they preferred the new system compared to the old and they would pay more for it. The fact that the screws are not removable and can't fall out definitely seems like an improvement and was something that I wanted. Also, I didn't have a problem going through security so I'm wondering of the new screw system is less likely to set of the alarms? Maybe some others with the new screw system can weigh in...


----------



## sjunky13

einseine said:


> Congrats chanel-girl!
> 
> I got my second LOVE!  I was almost certain that I would buy a full-diamond one as my second Love on my right wrist.  Then I was attracted to the bracelet Perlee because I can wear it with my 4-diamond WG Love on my left wrist (I can't stack two unremovable Loves on one wrist).  But, one pics in Celebrities with their Love Bracelets made me change my mind!
> 
> I purchased a plain YG one for my right wrist!  I needed diamonds for my WG one, but I might prefer the YG one without diamonds.  (And actually, now I want an alhambra necklace more than a full-diamond Love.&#12288;hehe)
> 
> My second Love, YG one/size 18 on my right wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Love, WG one/size 17 on my left hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking!


 

I LOVE this! The yellow looks so rich and you have the best of both worlds!
Is that a Tiffany bracelet with your love? If so, can you please tell me which one. I have been looking to get one like this with the lock. I didn't know they made them without! It looks great with the love! Ahhhh. I love all of your jewelry!


----------



## chubbiebunnie

where does everyone buy their love bracelets? through cartier themselves or a retailer?

I'm debating on whether to buy it from cartier or through Saks; I have a $700 gift card to Saks and could get points.

But I've heard that it's easier to bring in your bracelet for maintenance/if anything happens to it if you've bought it from cartier directly? 

(I inherited mine, but I believe it was purchased from Cartier directly many many years ago. Haven't taken it in before though.) 

PS Congrats chanel-girl and einseine on your gorgeous new purchases!  Makes me want to run to the store today and buy one haha


----------



## chanel-girl

^^ Thanks! If I am not mistaken, it is actually a Cartier boutique in Saks at least that is what I was told by the SA. If I had a $700 Saks gift card and would get points I def would get it there!


----------



## scarlet555

Oh Eiseine,  forgot to mention:  Thou skin is loveliest Snow White!



einseine said:


> Congrats chanel-girl!
> 
> I got my second LOVE! I was almost certain that I would buy a full-diamond one as my second Love on my right wrist. Then I was attracted to the bracelet Perlee because I can wear it with my 4-diamond WG Love on my left wrist (I can't stack two unremovable Loves on one wrist). But, one pics in Celebrities with their Love Bracelets made me change my mind!
> 
> I purchased a plain YG one for my right wrist! I needed diamonds for my WG one, but I might prefer the YG one without diamonds. (And actually, now I want an alhambra necklace more than a full-diamond Love.&#12288;hehe)
> 
> My second Love, YG one/size 18 on my right wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Love, WG one/size 17 on my left hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking!


----------



## einseine

Lanier said:


> einseine - Beautiful! And count me in as someone else who all of your rings!



Thanks Lnier!  I am happy with my rings.  No rings on my wish list.



wren said:


> Love all of your jewelry together!!


Thanks wren!!!



scarlet555 said:


> Eiseine I have a yg love bracelet already! And, I love it very much...


Oh, you have YG LOVE!!!  Sorry, I might have misunderstood your PM.  Love my yg very much, too! 



AnnaKian said:


> So funny to see you ended up with YG Love instead of Perlee!
> Both your wrists are gorgeous, congrats!


Hi, AnnaKian!  Thanks!  Perhaps I will buy a Perlee bracelet someday.  I want to enjoy the stacking look!!!



ahertz said:


> I remember you were thinking about the perlee...I went last weekend to try it on with my love and was not impressed. It looks good, but it isn't nearly as solid as the love. Now I'm thinking I need a rose love...
> 
> At any rate, enjoy -- looks fabulous!!


Thanks ahertz!!! Yes, you are right.  The Perlee is not as solid as the Love,so it's removable!  If you want a bracelet that can be worn 24/7, the Love wins!!!  Actually I don't like the backside of the Perlee very much...



thegraceful1 said:


> Both LOVE bracelets look amazing on you
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks thegraceful1!!!  The Love Bracelet is such a great piece!!!  LOVE them!




kohl_mascara said:


> I actually could have gotten the new screw system back in June with my other love bracelet but I forgot to inquire and the SA gave me the old one. I couldn't exchange because we had it engraved and by the time I realized it was the old system, I couldn't say anything =(. Is the new system that much better than the old?
> 
> They're both stunning on you! I want to wear a Love per arm like you do I was wondering if I should get a size 16 for my left arm since that arm is smaller, but if I ever wanted to wear the two together, it would look better if both were the same size right? Hmm. . .



Thanks kohl!!!  I wanted to avoid wearing a Love per arm, but I was wrong.  It's NICE!!!  I'll try to take a pic of my both arms and post it.  I recommend you get the same size 17.  Not only because different sized LOVEs are less likely to be worn together comfortably, but also because wearing the LOVE very loosely is not bad!!!  Now I think I should have got a size 18 for my left arm, too...



sjunky13 said:


> I LOVE this! The yellow looks so rich and you have the best of both worlds!
> 
> Is that a Tiffany bracelet with your love? If so, can you please tell me which one. I have been looking to get one like this with the lock. I didn't know they made them without! It looks great with the love! Ahhhh. I love all of your jewelry!


Thanks sjunky13!!! Yes, the yg one might look richer when viewed at close range.  But the wg one pops out more from a distance.   Yes, the bracelet is Tiffany's open link charm bracelet.  I used to attach charms, but they are annoying, so now I wear them as pendants.



chubbiebunnie said:


> where does everyone buy their love bracelets? through cartier themselves or a retailer?  I'm debating on whether to buy it from cartier or through Saks; I have a $700 gift card to Saks and could get points.  But I've heard that it's easier to bring in your bracelet for maintenance/if anything happens to it if you've bought it from cartier directly?
> (I inherited mine, but I believe it was purchased from Cartier directly many many years ago. Haven't taken it in before though.)
> PS Congrats chanel-girl and einseine on your gorgeous new purchases! Makes me want to run to the store today and buy one haha


Thanks chubbiebunnie!!!  RUN!!!



scarlet555 said:


> Oh Eiseine, forgot to mention: Thou skin is loveliest Snow White!


HAHAHA.  You know the pics were taken under a special condition - with a white wall in the backgraound in the sunlight througout the curtain.  I have never got a suntan.  I protect skin from sun damage throughout the year.  Actually I cannot get a tan, I only suffer from sunburn.  I don't look good with a tan anyway.


----------



## thegraceful1

chubbiebunnie said:


> where does everyone buy their love bracelets? through cartier themselves or a retailer?
> 
> I'm debating on whether to buy it from cartier or through Saks; I have a $700 gift card to Saks and could get points.
> 
> But I've heard that it's easier to bring in your bracelet for maintenance/if anything happens to it if you've bought it from cartier directly?
> 
> (I inherited mine, but I believe it was purchased from Cartier directly many many years ago. Haven't taken it in before though.)
> 
> PS Congrats chanel-girl and einseine on your gorgeous new purchases!  Makes me want to run to the store today and buy one haha


 
Even if you purchase your LOVE Bracelet thru Saks, you can still take it to any Cartier Boutique for maintenance, I have purchased my LOVE bracelet from the boutique but I have also purchased my LOVE ring and LOVE necklace thru Saks, but if you have a $700 g/c, I  will def. be buying it thru Saks


----------



## Lanier

einseine said:


> Thanks kohl!!!  I wanted to avoid wearing a Love per arm, but I was wrong.  It's NICE!!!  I'll try to take a pic of my both arms and post it.  I recommend you get the same size 17.  Not only because different sized LOVEs are less likely to be worn together comfortably, but also because wearing the LOVE very loosely is not bad!!!  Now I think I should have got a size 18 for my left arm, too...



I would love to see a picture of the Loves on both of your arms, to get the full effect!


----------



## einseine

Lanier said:


> I would love to see a picture of the Loves on both of your arms, to get the full effect!


 
It was so hard to take a pic of the Loves on both of my arms...  I don't know how to take pics!!!


----------



## chubbiebunnie

einseine said:


> It was so hard to take a pic of the Loves on both of my arms...  I don't know how to take pics!!!



Ahhhhhh!!!  Now I want to go and buy one on my way home from work! 

"Love" how they both look...


----------



## wren

einseine said:


> It was so hard to take a pic of the Loves on both of my arms...  I don't know how to take pics!!!



Beautiful!!  Looks great with your necklace too!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

einseine said:
			
		

> It was so hard to take a pic of the Loves on both of my arms...  I don't know how to take pics!!!



I love it! Thanks so much for the pics!


----------



## kohl_mascara

einseine said:
			
		

> It was so hard to take a pic of the Loves on both of my arms...  I don't know how to take pics!!!



Oops dp!


----------



## chanel-girl

einseine said:


> It was so hard to take a pic of the Loves on both of my arms...  I don't know how to take pics!!!



So beautiful! I love your necklace also!


----------



## darkangel07760

einseine said:


> It was so hard to take a pic of the Loves on both of my arms...  I don't know how to take pics!!!


 
Nice look!  I like one love on each wrist instead of two stacked.


----------



## Lanier

einseine said:
			
		

> It was so hard to take a pic of the Loves on both of my arms...  I don't know how to take pics!!!



Thank you SO much for taking the picture. One on each wrist looks so elegant!


----------



## darkangel07760

Lanier said:


> Thank you SO much for taking the picture. One on each wrist looks so elegant!


 
I agree!


----------



## einseine

Thanks ladies!!!  Wearing one on each is much more comfortable then expected.  If you are already used to wearing one, one more on the other arm is very easy.

My necklace is DBTY.  Love it, but when I wear it with another dainty chain, they are likely to get entangled...


----------



## Lharding

Ladies - Here's another stacking option for your Love bracelet(s): http://usa.hermes.com/jewelry/gold-...html?size_sized_jewellery=SH&metal=YELLOWGOLD

Current price: YG $6850 and RG $7250


----------



## Monaliceke

wow! it's beyond word......:worthy:



einseine said:


> Congrats chanel-girl!
> 
> I got my second LOVE!  I was almost certain that I would buy a full-diamond one as my second Love on my right wrist.  Then I was attracted to the bracelet Perlee because I can wear it with my 4-diamond WG Love on my left wrist (I can't stack two unremovable Loves on one wrist).  But, one pics in Celebrities with their Love Bracelets made me change my mind!
> 
> I purchased a plain YG one for my right wrist!  I needed diamonds for my WG one, but I might prefer the YG one without diamonds.  (And actually, now I want an alhambra necklace more than a full-diamond Love.&#12288;hehe)
> 
> My second Love, YG one/size 18 on my right wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Love, WG one/size 17 on my left hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking!


----------



## sjunky13

Lharding said:


> Ladies - Here's another stacking option for your Love bracelet(s): http://usa.hermes.com/jewelry/gold-...html?size_sized_jewellery=SH&metal=YELLOWGOLD
> 
> Current price: YG $6850 and RG $7250


 Where's the diamonds? LOL. Very pretty though!


----------



## Lharding

sjunky13 said:


> Where's the diamonds? LOL. Very pretty though!



I had to "blow up" the picture to see for tiny diamonds.  They make the diamonds used on the Love bracelet look huge!


----------



## chanel-girl

Lharding said:


> Ladies - Here's another stacking option for your Love bracelet(s): http://usa.hermes.com/jewelry/gold-...html?size_sized_jewellery=SH&metal=YELLOWGOLD
> 
> Current price: YG $6850 and RG $7250



Wow, talk about tiny diamonds! I had to look twice to find them. I agree, it does make the diamonds on the Love bracelet seem quite large lol


----------



## einseine

luxemadam said:


> wow! it's beyond word......:worthy:


 
Thanks luxemadam!  The way you wear YG LOVE loosely & elegantly inspired me!!!  Thanks!


----------



## Bethc

I just wanted to share, my new addition to my RG and WG love bangles... the H RG CDC, luv it!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Bethc said:
			
		

> I just wanted to share, my new addition to my RG and WG love bangles... the H RG CDC, luv it!!



Wooooo gorgeous!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Bethc said:


> I just wanted to share, my new addition to my RG and WG love bangles... the H RG CDC, luv it!!



Congrats!  Lucky you.  It's so pretty.  MJ needs to see this pic


----------



## *MJ*

Bethc said:
			
		

> I just wanted to share, my new addition to my RG and WG love bangles... the H RG CDC, luv it!!



I.WANT.IT.ALL, you remembered!!! 

Bethc, it is Gorgeous!!! It looks so fabulous with your Loves!! Is is the same weight as the Love? May I ask the current price on it?


----------



## thegraceful1

Bethc said:


> I just wanted to share, my new addition to my RG and WG love bangles... the H RG CDC, luv it!!


 
Beth that looks amazing!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## einseine

Bethc said:


> I just wanted to share, my new addition to my RG and WG love bangles... the H RG CDC, luv it!!


 
Congrats!  WGXPGXYG looks great on you!!


----------



## wendy_bruin

Bethc said:
			
		

> I just wanted to share, my new addition to my RG and WG love bangles... the H RG CDC, luv it!!



Congrats!  The CDC is gorgeous on you


----------



## Lanier

Bethc said:


> I just wanted to share, my new addition to my RG and WG love bangles... the H RG CDC, luv it!!



 *Stunning*! I am in love with it, especially with your RG bangles. 

Hermes' rose gold is beautiful!


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> I just wanted to share, my new addition to my RG and WG love bangles... the H RG CDC, luv it!!


 LOVE this Beth! What size is it? I wanted one and the largest would fit snug I think. I need a larger size!


----------



## chanel-girl

Bethc, they look great together! congrats!


----------



## Bethc

kohl_mascara said:


> Wooooo gorgeous!



Thank you so much!



I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Congrats!  Lucky you.  It's so pretty.  MJ needs to see this pic



Thank you, I love the way they work together!



*MJ* said:


> I.WANT.IT.ALL, you remembered!!!
> 
> Bethc, it is Gorgeous!!! It looks so fabulous with your Loves!! Is is the same weight as the Love? May I ask the current price on it?



Thank you!  It was $6,500.  I was going to buy a gator CDC that I wound up not getting, so I figure I saved $2k, DH doesn't get this logic, but that's what I'm going with!!



thegraceful1 said:


> Beth that looks amazing!!!! Congrats!!!



Thank you!



einseine said:


> Congrats!  WGXPGXYG looks great on you!!



Thank you!



wendy_bruin said:


> Congrats!  The CDC is gorgeous on you



Thank you!!




Lanier said:


> *Stunning*! I am in love with it, especially with your RG bangles.
> 
> Hermes' rose gold is beautiful!



Thank you!
Their RG is really nice!  This is quite a substantial piece.



sjunky13 said:


> LOVE this Beth! What size is it? I wanted one and the largest would fit snug I think. I need a larger size!





chanel-girl said:


> Bethc, they look great together! congrats!



Thank you!!  This is the large size, it's the same size as my RG Love, my WG is one size larger (I've lost weight since I got it) 

Thank you everyone!  I really am on cloud 9!!


----------



## Kathd

Bethc said:


> I just wanted to share, my new addition to my RG and WG love bangles... the H RG CDC, luv it!!


 
That's stunning!


----------



## AnnaKian

Bethc said:


> I just wanted to share, my new addition to my RG and WG love bangles... the H RG CDC, luv it!!




Stunning...I love Hermes....And Cartier ofcourse...


----------



## AnnaKian

einseine said:


> It was so hard to take a pic of the Loves on both of my arms...  I don't know how to take pics!!!



*Hi einseine,*

Keep staring at your beautiful picture, I love this look; you make me wanting wearing my both Loves seperately as well...! 

Do you also wear a watch, or just the two bracelets?


----------



## einseine

AnnaKian said:


> *Hi einseine,*
> 
> Keep staring at your beautiful picture, I love this look; you make me wanting wearing my both Loves seperately as well...!
> 
> Do you also wear a watch, or just the two bracelets?


 
Hi AnnaKian!

Pls try!  I thought I might find wearing one on each arm a bit annoying, but it was not true!  I am happy looking at my either arm!!!  When I go out, I wear a watch, too.  Plus, other bracelets, depending on my clothes. I think I love bracelets more than rings, perhaps.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Hi everyone, I wanted to get some opinions. Thanks to those who responded to my thread, I decided to hold out for a b/k but meanwhile, I've still been longing for something from Cartier. I didn't think I'd like the love ring but I do! Since I don't like super matchy sets, I've been looking at either the rainbow love in yg or the 3 diamond one also in yg (i have a plain yg love bangle). What do you guys think? My guy says he prefers the look of the rainbow, but I honestly like both!


----------



## darkangel07760

kohl_mascara said:


> Hi everyone, I wanted to get some opinions. Thanks to those who responded to my thread, I decided to hold out for a b/k but meanwhile, I've still been longing for something from Cartier. I didn't think I'd like the love ring but I do! Since I don't like super matchy sets, I've been looking at either the rainbow love in yg or the 3 diamond one also in yg (i have a plain yg love bangle). What do you guys think? My guy says he prefers the look of the rainbow, but I honestly like both!


 
omg that is going to be a tough decision.  haha good luck i can't wait to see which one you get! 
oh an s i say get the three diamond yg!


----------



## dialv

I vote rainbow, btw what is the price of the rainbow ring.


----------



## Phillyfan

Please post pic of the rainbow. I'm unfamiliar with that ring. Then I will tell you my vote!


----------



## Phillyfan

I just found a picture of a pink gold Love ring on Cartier site with colored stones. Is that what you are referring to when you say "rainbow"? I like it but I think I prefer diamonds. However before I purchased my 1st Love bangle (the WG one), I was considering the RG bangle with semiprecious stones. But I decided that I didn't want to spend that much $. I'm really glad that I bought the plain WG bangle. I think it was in 2008 and it was a lot less $ than today's price!


----------



## kohl_mascara

darkangel07760 said:


> omg that is going to be a tough decision.  haha good luck i can't wait to see which one you get!
> oh an s i say get the three diamond yg!



Thank you darkangel!!!  I know, it is a super tough decision because the diamonds are super sparkly but the rainbow is interesting and different. Also, the price difference is $700 (3-diamond is more). . .which is a bit of money, so I'll have to really think about it!



dialv said:


> I vote rainbow, btw what is the price of the rainbow ring.



Thanks dialv! I love the rainbow too. . .I originally wanted the bracelet but the pricing is getting out of hand, so I thought the ring would be a wonderful way of getting the style and look without the crazy price tag of the bracelet.

The ring is $2525.



Hokaplan said:


> I just found a picture of a pink gold Love ring on Cartier site with colored stones. Is that what you are referring to when you say "rainbow"? I like it but I think I prefer diamonds. However before I purchased my 1st Love bangle (the WG one), I was considering the RG bangle with semiprecious stones. But I decided that I didn't want to spend that much $. I'm really glad that I bought the plain WG bangle. I think it was in 2008 and it was a lot less $ than today's price!



Thanks hoka!  I attached some pics.  I can only find the pink gold online, but the boutique also has it in yg and wg.  I was also considering the bangle with the semiprecious/sapphire stones so I thought maybe the ring would be a nice addition to my collection without the hefty price tag of the bracelet. . .


----------



## thegraceful1

kohl_mascara said:


> Hi everyone, I wanted to get some opinions. Thanks to those who responded to my thread, I decided to hold out for a b/k but meanwhile, I've still been longing for something from Cartier. I didn't think I'd like the love ring but I do! Since I don't like super matchy sets, I've been looking at either the rainbow love in yg or *the 3 diamond one also in yg* (i have a plain yg love bangle). What do you guys think? My guy says he prefers the look of the rainbow, but I honestly like both!


 
3 diamond


----------



## Phillyfan

I like the rainbow but love the 3-diamond!


----------



## Bethc

I tried all of the Love rings, I loved them all...  but in the end, I just had to have the WG w/full diamonds.  I love the way it sparkles!!


----------



## einseine

Hi khol!
Honestly, I want to look the Rainbow Love ring + Love bracelet combo on you!  You will be looking great and so cute!!!  But, if you wear both of the Soleste and the Rainbow Love ring togeter, it might be a bit too busy...


----------



## Phillyfan

^Excellent point einseine!


----------



## chanel-girl

I like the rainbow but I would go with the 3 diamond


----------



## kohl_mascara

einseine said:
			
		

> Hi khol!
> Honestly, I want to look the Rainbow Love ring + Love bracelet combo on you!  You will be looking great and so cute!!!  But, if you wear both of the Soleste and the Rainbow Love ring togeter, it might be a bit too busy...



Thanks einseine! I agree, I would not wear them together. It won't be much of an issue because I plan to only wear the love.


----------



## einseine

kohl_mascara said:


> Thanks einseine! I agree, I would not wear them together. It won't be much of an issue because I plan to only wear the love.


 
khol, so, you mean, you don't wear your engagement ring when you wear the Love on your right hand, do you?  I understand.  I don't wear my e-ring when I wear my Soleste on my right hand (I have not resized it yet...).


----------



## Phillyfan

I am also confused when Kohl said she would only wear her Love. Does she mean not on same hand with soleste?


----------



## kohl_mascara

einseine said:
			
		

> khol, so, you mean, you don't wear your engagement ring when you wear the Love on your right hand, do you?  I understand.  I don't wear my e-ring when I wear my Soleste on my right hand (I have not resized it yet...).



Yes, that is what I mean, thanks for clarifying for me


----------



## kohl_mascara

Hokaplan said:
			
		

> I am also confused when Kohl said she would only wear her Love. Does she mean not on same hand with soleste?



Sorry for being so esoteric! I blame it in being in a hurry and typing while I'm on my phone!


----------



## einseine

Thanks khol for the reply.  I definitely vote for the Rainbow Love Ring!!! (I could only find the pics in the wg version.)


----------



## Phillyfan

I love the WG rainbow ring!


----------



## Bethc

einseine said:


> Thanks khol for the reply.  I definitely vote for the Rainbow Love Ring!!! (I could only find the pics in the wg version.)



Love these!!

How many is too many to stack?


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you Einseine and hokaplan! The wg is really pretty because they only use purple/blue tone stones (purple spinel, blue and pink sapphires, amethyst and aquamarine). The yg and rg versions have blue, yellow and pink sapphires, green and orange garnets and amethyst. However, I personally do not like how cartier's wg "ages", aka turns grey.

One of the reasons why I don't like the 3 diamond version is because I can only see one diamond and I feel like the other two diamonds are a "waste" whereas for the rainbow love, I can turn it to show different colors (it shows two gemstones on my ring finger, may show up to three on a bigger size like for my middle or index) according to my mood, what I'm wearing, etc.  This is kind of a random reason but I also like the rainbow ring because the blue and yellow sapphires are side by side, which are my school colors - UCLA!

There is a one diamond version but I believe the ring is a narrower size. . .

So as long as my sa is able to track down one in yg in my size, I think I'll call it luck and get it! Thank you both for being so helpful!


----------



## kohl_mascara

BTW, Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!


----------



## Lanier

Great choice *kohl_mascara*, I can't wait to see it!


----------



## goyardlover

After months of anticipation, I finally got my second Cartier Love.....I thought I was gonna get the RG but the color was just so off on my skintone....Also got some extra lovin' while I was there.....


----------



## chanel-girl

^^ Congrats! Looks beautiful! RG doesn't work well on me either....


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

goyardlover said:


> After months of anticipation, I finally got my second Cartier Love.....I thought I was gonna get the RG but the color was just so off on my skintone....Also got some extra lovin' while I was there.....


 
Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## *MJ*

Beautiful goyardlover!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## einseine

goyardlover said:


> After months of anticipation, I finally got my second Cartier Love.....I thought I was gonna get the RG but the color was just so off on my skintone....Also got some extra lovin' while I was there.....


 
Conrats!  They both look great on you~ I'm not a RG fan, either...


----------



## goyardlover

stacked with my Cartier wedding band....


----------



## *MJ*

goyardlover said:
			
		

> stacked with my Cartier wedding band....



Love them together!! Looks fab!!


----------



## Kathd

Beautiful!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

kohl_mascara said:


> Hi everyone, I wanted to get some opinions. Thanks to those who responded to my thread, I decided to hold out for a b/k but meanwhile, I've still been longing for something from Cartier. I didn't think I'd like the love ring but I do! Since I don't like super matchy sets, I've been looking at either the rainbow love in yg or the 3 diamond one also in yg (i have a plain yg love bangle). What do you guys think? My guy says he prefers the look of the rainbow, but I honestly like both!



I love this!  I think you should go for the Rainbow!  I like the Rainbow in the ring better than the bracelet.


----------



## kohl_mascara

lanasyogamama said:
			
		

> I love this!  I think you should go for the Rainbow!  I like the Rainbow in the ring better than the bracelet.



Thank you! I hope I can get it. My sa said there are none in my size in the entire company so he's inquiring if any more are being made. I'm crossing my fingers. Maybe I'll be lucky and find something when I go to Vegas after finals!


----------



## goyardlover

I looove the rainbow bracelet! I think I like it even more than the diamond one....


----------



## lanasyogamama

goyardlover said:


> stacked with my Cartier wedding band....



I love this look!

DH, if you are reading this.  I WANT AN ETERNITY BAND FOR CHRISTMAS.


----------



## goyardlover

thanks! i was really lusting for the pave mini love but it's just not in my price range at the moment. hopefully in the future. either that or i'll get the ones with the diamonds in place of the screws..


----------



## kohl_mascara

goyardlover said:


> stacked with my Cartier wedding band....



Gorgeous!  The two rings look perfect together!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

So I feel like I won the lottery - while going through my old jewelry boxes (and my mom's, too), I found my mom's old trinity pave ring.  I never knew she had anything like this (she said she forgot she had it!!!)  My mom says it's the skinny/small size.  I'm going to have to take it to Cartier sometime to get it cleaned because the diamonds are a little dirty and the gold bands are a little scuffed but it looks like it's in otherwise perfect condition! It's a little big on me but I don't care.  After I finished hyperventilating, I begged and pleaded with my mom and she said I could wear it.  

Here are some pics:






Oops, sorry for the giant close-up of my hand.


----------



## chanel-girl

^ Kohl I love the pave Trinity! It looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Lanier

*kohl_mascara* - It's absolutely stunning! What an amazing find!


----------



## kohl_mascara

chanel-girl said:


> ^ Kohl I love the pave Trinity! It looks gorgeous on you!





Lanier said:


> *kohl_mascara* - It's absolutely stunning! What an amazing find!



Thank you!  It is so much sparklier in person, I wish I could capture it on camera.  I'm beyond over the moon!!


----------



## darkangel07760

goyardlover said:


> After months of anticipation, I finally got my second Cartier Love.....I thought I was gonna get the RG but the color was just so off on my skintone....Also got some extra lovin' while I was there.....


 
Very nice!  LOVE it lol!


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous Kohl!! It looks amazing on you!!


----------



## goyardlover

kohl...that looks amazing. i loooove it..by the way, if it's too big on you, Cartier will resize it


----------



## kohl_mascara

*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous Kohl!! It looks amazing on you!!



Thank you MJ!!!



goyardlover said:


> kohl...that looks amazing. i loooove it..by the way, if it's too big on you, Cartier will resize it



Oh, I did not know that!  The pave part has diamonds all around and I didn't know that it is resizeable.  I'll ask them next time I'm at the boutique 

Sorry, I couldn't resist, another pic:


----------



## chanel-girl

^ Oh I want to see!


----------



## Candice0985

nice find Khol!! I wish I could rummage through my mom's jewellery box and find something like this...unfortunately she rummages through mine LOL


----------



## kohl_mascara

Candice0985 said:


> nice find Khol!! I wish I could rummage through my mom's jewellery box and find something like this...unfortunately she rummages through mine LOL



LOL thank you!  I go through my mom's jewelry but she goes through my clothes! She's a lot like me - we get so much stuff we end up losing track of what we have. . .like I completely forgot about my Longines watch and when I found it again, I was like "yippee I have two watches now!" haha


----------



## Candice0985

kohl_mascara said:


> LOL thank you!  I go through my mom's jewelry but she goes through my clothes! She's a lot like me - we get so much stuff we end up losing track of what we have. . .like I completely forgot about my Longines watch and when I found it again, I was like "yippee I have two watches now!" haha


  I wish I could go through her clothes too. my mom is 5'5 and 115 lbs and my sister is 5'2 and 105 lbs. I', 5'10 and 145 so yeah.....there's no clothes swapping either unfortunately!!!

enjoy your new find!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

kohl_mascara said:


> So I feel like I won the lottery - while going through my old jewelry boxes (and my mom's, too), I found my mom's old trinity pave ring.  I never knew she had anything like this (she said she forgot she had it!!!)  My mom says it's the skinny/small size.  I'm going to have to take it to Cartier sometime to get it cleaned because the diamonds are a little dirty and the gold bands are a little scuffed but it looks like it's in otherwise perfect condition! It's a little big on me but I don't care.  After I finished hyperventilating, I begged and pleaded with my mom and she said I could wear it.
> 
> Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, sorry for the giant close-up of my hand.


Holy Moly, what a FIND!!!!  That is AMAZING!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Candice0985 said:


> I wish I could go through her clothes too. my mom is 5'5 and 115 lbs and my sister is 5'2 and 105 lbs. I', 5'10 and 145 so yeah.....there's no clothes swapping either unfortunately!!!
> 
> enjoy your new find!!!



I think you're lucky - I hate it when my mom takes my things without me knowing.  I always believe I misplaced it/lost it, so at least you don't have to deal with that kind of stress!  And thank you Candice! 



lanasyogamama said:


> Holy Moly, what a FIND!!!!  That is AMAZING!



Thank you lana!  It's not as gorgeous as your XL trinity ring. . .:cloud 9: I really love bold yet classic pieces and your ring is just that and completely stunning!


----------



## chanel-girl

kohl_mascara said:


> Thank you MJ!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I did not know that!  The pave part has diamonds all around and I didn't know that it is resizeable.  I'll ask them next time I'm at the boutique
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist, another pic:




Looks great with the watch!


----------



## abs914

Anyone know the current price for the YG/RG love ring? Pretty sure the Cartier website is run on Flash since my iPad can't access the site to get prices. I'm currently on vacation in Mexico so I don't have my computer around. Just trying to figure out if it's worth buying it here over back home. Thx.


----------



## kohl_mascara

abs914 said:
			
		

> Anyone know the current price for the YG/RG love ring? Pretty sure the Cartier website is run on Flash since my iPad can't access the site to get prices. I'm currently on vacation in Mexico so I don't have my computer around. Just trying to figure out if it's worth buying it here over back home. Thx.



What size? There is one that is a wedding band (thinner) and the thicker one which I think is the classic.


----------



## kohl_mascara

chanel-girl said:
			
		

> Looks great with the watch!



Thank you! :flower:


----------



## abs914

kohl_mascara said:


> What size? There is one that is a wedding band (thinner) and the thicker one which I think is the classic.



The thicker one.


----------



## kohl_mascara

abs914 said:
			
		

> The thicker one.



I think it's $1525.


----------



## Kathd

kohl_mascara said:


> So I feel like I won the lottery - while going through my old jewelry boxes (and my mom's, too), I found my mom's old trinity pave ring.  I never knew she had anything like this (she said she forgot she had it!!!)  My mom says it's the skinny/small size.  I'm going to have to take it to Cartier sometime to get it cleaned because the diamonds are a little dirty and the gold bands are a little scuffed but it looks like it's in otherwise perfect condition! It's a little big on me but I don't care.  After I finished hyperventilating, I begged and pleaded with my mom and she said I could wear it.
> 
> Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, sorry for the giant close-up of my hand.



Wauw! What a pleasant surprise! Enjoy! Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## cartier_love

I was in Dallas this last weekend. I went and looked at love bracelets. I can't decide between YG and WG. The SA said don't get WG, they don't hold up as well. You'll have to have them dipped every 2 years. She isn't a WG fan at all! She has a friend that has a YG love for 30 years, never taken it off and it still looks great. She said no chance of that happening with WG. 
She always uses loctite when she puts them on people. She also isn't a big fan of the new screw system, the screws still come loose. She prefers the original screw system, it had longer screws. They didn't have my size to try on, I'm getting real close to purchasing one


----------



## Phillyfan

Wonder why WG doesn't hold up as well. No one ever told me I'd have to get mine dipped every 2 years.


----------



## babybumpkins

Oh very interesting to know SA prefers old screw system . Thanks !!!


----------



## cartier_love

Hokaplan said:


> Wonder why WG doesn't hold up as well. No one ever told me I'd have to get mine dipped every 2 years.


 
She said that all gold is yellow. After a while it will turn yellow if you don't get it dipped. I don't know if that's true or not, that's just what she told me. I'm no expert.


----------



## cartier_love

babybumpkins said:


> Oh very interesting to know SA prefers old screw system . Thanks !!!


 
She said this is version 3 now. She prefers the original because the screws were longer. She's uses loctite on all versions when she puts them on people.


----------



## Bethc

cartier_love said:


> She said that all gold is yellow. After a while it will turn yellow if you don't get it dipped. I don't know if that's true or not, that's just what she told me. I'm no expert.



It doesn't make sense to me?  I have a WG Love for almost 4 years, never been dipped and is still white everywhere.  In addition, I have plenty of other WG jewelry, like my engagement ring from Tiffany's that is 17 years old and also still pure white..  Is she saying that Cartier's WG isn't as good as Tiffany's?  I'm sure her manager would love to hear her say that.

I'm sorry, but I really don't think she knows what she's talking about.  I would have challenged it if an SA said that to me.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Does anyone remember that super wide Love bracelet that Kanye West was wearing?  I saw that in St. Thomas.  It is a cuff, so, no screws, and I was surprised at how low the price was, I think it was $3950?


----------



## babybumpkins

cartier_love said:
			
		

> She said this is version 3 now. She prefers the original because the screws were longer. She's uses loctite on all versions when she puts them on people.



Oh rats I guess I have the 2nd version -  and considering I already lost a screw I am sure it is not as good as the first .  I just tell myself it's a bit more romantic that the screws aren't attached but certainly has been more costly !  Can you request the loctite?  I don't really know what it is and it has never been offered


----------



## sammie_sue

lanasyogamama said:


> Does anyone remember that super wide Love bracelet that Kanye West was wearing?  I saw that in St. Thomas.  It is a cuff, so, no screws, and I was surprised at how low the price was, I think it was $3950?



Thanks for that *lanasyogamama*. I've always liked that version, and the price IS surprisingly low.


----------



## americanroyal89

Loctite is just something you put in the holes when you screw it shut. It's like a thread locker. You can get the medium strength one which is easily undone with a screw driver. The loctite just helps reduce the chance of screws falling out. 
You can get it off amazon for like 5 or 6 bucks  

Hope that helps


----------



## ChanelHoarder

kohl_mascara said:


> So I feel like I won the lottery - while going through my old jewelry boxes (and my mom's, too), I found my mom's old trinity pave ring.  I never knew she had anything like this (she said she forgot she had it!!!)  My mom says it's the skinny/small size.  I'm going to have to take it to Cartier sometime to get it cleaned because the diamonds are a little dirty and the gold bands are a little scuffed but it looks like it's in otherwise perfect condition! It's a little big on me but I don't care.  After I finished hyperventilating, I begged and pleaded with my mom and she said I could wear it.
> 
> Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, sorry for the giant close-up of my hand.



WOW! I just had to comment because this ring is gorgeous and looks perfect on you! What a lucky find, I wish I could go through my mom's jewelry box and find something like this! lol


----------



## avcbob

babybumpkins said:


> Oh rats I guess I have the 2nd version -  and considering I already lost a screw I am sure it is not as good as the first .  I just tell myself it's a bit more romantic that the screws aren't attached but certainly has been more costly !  Can you request the loctite?  I don't really know what it is and it has never been offered


I use LocTite Purple on my wifes bracelets and the screws are still tight. It comes in several strenghts with Purple being the weakest.  If you use Blue or Red you'd chance breaking the screws if you ever needed to remove them.


----------



## americanroyal89

avcbob said:


> I use LocTite Purple on my wifes bracelets and the screws are still tight. It comes in several strenghts with Purple being the weakest.  If you use Blue or Red you'd chance breaking the screws if you ever needed to remove them.




oh really?! do you think i shouldnt use the blue one? im scared now


----------



## Candice0985

lanasyogamama said:


> Does anyone remember that super wide Love bracelet that Kanye West was wearing?  I saw that in St. Thomas.  It is a cuff, so, no screws, and I was surprised at how low the price was, I think it was $3950?


wow really? I liked the look of that cuff!


----------



## avcbob

americanroyal89 said:


> oh really?! do you think i shouldnt use the blue one? im scared now


Well, your mileage may vary, but I'd be a little concerned with the amount of torque required breaking the heads of the screws off with the blue. I'm no expert here, all I can say is I've tested with the purple and the screws some out ok, with just a little effort.


----------



## chanel-girl

lanasyogamama said:


> Does anyone remember that super wide Love bracelet that Kanye West was wearing?  I saw that in St. Thomas.  It is a cuff, so, no screws, and I was surprised at how low the price was, I think it was $3950?



I wonder how it could be less then the cuff, maybe it is an old price?


----------



## ahertz

chanel-girl said:
			
		

> I wonder how it could be less then the cuff, maybe it is an old price?



Maybe it's not gold?


----------



## lanasyogamama

sammie_sue said:


> Thanks for that *lanasyogamama*. I've always liked that version, and the price IS surprisingly low.





ahertz said:


> Maybe it's not gold?




Now I'm second guessing myself.  I don't think it started with a 3, but it was in the same range as the YG bracelet.  I asked the SA how it could be that low, and she turned it over and said "well, almost half is gone", since it's a cuff.  But I didn't think there was that much of a difference between the regular cuff and bracelet price.  

I think the only solution is for one of us to go to St. Thomas.


----------



## cartier_love

Bethc said:


> It doesn't make sense to me? I have a WG Love for almost 4 years, never been dipped and is still white everywhere. In addition, I have plenty of other WG jewelry, like my engagement ring from Tiffany's that is 17 years old and also still pure white.. Is she saying that Cartier's WG isn't as good as Tiffany's? I'm sure her manager would love to hear her say that.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I really don't think she knows what she's talking about. I would have challenged it if an SA said that to me.


 
She was just saying all WG is like that. No gold is white, given time it will go back to yellow. It sounded strange to me. I wouldn't mind getting mine dipped every couple of years though. It would probably look band new again.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Anyone see the new love bracelet??

it has an extra thinner bar coming off the top & connecting back on the other side.. like a half moon.

Very different.


----------



## VuittonsLover

I don't know if I ever mentioned this..

But I have two size 16 love bracelets, that I have been wearing on the same wrist for over 3 years now.

One is slightly bigger.  Isn't that strange..??  Not sure.. how that happened.  The one that is bigger is a 6 diamond version.


----------



## ahertz

^^ Is it bigger or is it thicker? The diamond versions are thicker.


----------



## USAF Brat

Hi Fellow Jewelry Fanatics!  Ran across an article explaining rhodium plating and thought it c
ould be helpful in understanding the WG Love Bracelet and why it is 
"plated." 

Originally referred to as the &#8220;poor man&#8217;s platinum&#8221;, white gold was first invented after World War I as an alternative its more expensive counterpart, platinum. This set into motion the Art-Deco white jewelry trends of the period.

Unlike, platinum, however, white gold has to be &#8220;rhodium plated&#8221; in order to appear as white as it does. Rhodium is another silvery-white precious metal within the Platinum Group that is plated over white gold to give it that clean, white look.

Interestingly, rhodium is, at times, more expensive than platinum! But since it is used as a transitional metal to plate jewelry, small amounts are used, making it very affordable overall.

Without rhodium, white gold actually has a subtle yellowish tint to it (since gold in its pure form is yellow and there really is no such thing as &#8216;white gold&#8217.

The other magic ingredients? Nickel or palladium is mixed with gold dilute the yellow color of gold, thereby creating &#8216;white gold&#8217;. Virtually all white gold rings on the market today are made with nickel, rather than palladium&#8211;mainly because of cost and lack of consumer demand.


----------



## babybumpkins

avcbob said:
			
		

> I use LocTite Purple on my wifes bracelets and the screws are still tight. It comes in several strenghts with Purple being the weakest.  If you use Blue or Red you'd chance breaking the screws if you ever needed to remove them.



Yes thank you !!!
I guess what I am confused about still is it sounds like some SA do it for you in the store ?  But it was never offered to me even after I lost a screw ...can I request it?


----------



## USAF Brat

USAF Brat said:


> Hi Fellow Jewelry Fanatics!  Ran across an article explaining rhodium plating and thought it c
> ould be helpful in understanding the WG Love Bracelet and why it is
> "plated."
> 
> Originally referred to as the poor mans platinum, white gold was first invented after World War I as an alternative its more expensive counterpart, platinum. This set into motion the Art-Deco white jewelry trends of the period.
> 
> Unlike, platinum, however, white gold has to be rhodium plated in order to appear as white as it does. Rhodium is another silvery-white precious metal within the Platinum Group that is plated over white gold to give it that clean, white look.
> 
> Interestingly, rhodium is, at times, more expensive than platinum! But since it is used as a transitional metal to plate jewelry, small amounts are used, making it very affordable overall.
> 
> Without rhodium, white gold actually has a subtle yellowish tint to it (since gold in its pure form is yellow and there really is no such thing as white gold).
> 
> The other magic ingredients? Nickel or palladium is mixed with gold dilute the yellow color of gold, thereby creating white gold. Virtually all white gold rings on the market today are made with nickel, rather than palladiummainly because of cost and lack of consumer demand.


 


That said, I have been wearing a YG Love Bracelet for 25 years and my friend has been wearing a WG Love Bracelet for at least 14 years.  Our bracelets are a little worn and scratched, but none the worse for wear.
Even on the edges, the plating has not worn off.  She has had her bracelet professionally polished thru the years and the jeweler has told her that her bracelet doesn't need replating yet and it's been 14 years.

For what it's worth, hope this helps.


----------



## kohl_mascara

ChanelHoarder said:


> WOW! I just had to comment because this ring is gorgeous and looks perfect on you! What a lucky find, I wish I could go through my mom's jewelry box and find something like this! lol



Thank you!!!  I was surprised to find something so amazing in my mom's jewelry box. Maybe you should give it a shot too - who knows what you'll find!


----------



## VuittonsLover

ahertz said:


> ^^ Is it bigger or is it thicker? The diamond versions are thicker.



its bigger in circumphrence...and is bigger on my wrist.  not thicker... its the same thickness as far as gold goes.


----------



## goyardlover

lanasyogamama said:


> Does anyone remember that super wide Love bracelet that Kanye West was wearing?  I saw that in St. Thomas.  It is a cuff, so, no screws, and I was surprised at how low the price was, I think it was $3950?



hmmm....I remember seeing it online a few months back and I remember it being quite pricey...as in, more expensive than the regular bracelet! I think a few months ago it was already $5k


----------



## lanasyogamama

goyardlover said:


> hmmm....I remember seeing it online a few months back and I remember it being quite pricey...as in, more expensive than the regular bracelet! I think a few months ago it was already $5k



$5K might be right, it was definitely in range with the bracelet.  Even at $5K though, I thought it would be more.


----------



## livethelake

Is this bracelet pink or yellow gold?

I initially thought it was yellow but when I look at the comparison pics (and hold my yellow love bracelet next to this picture) I'm thinking it might be pink gold?

Thoughts?


----------



## laitalavanille

livethelake said:


> Is this bracelet pink or yellow gold?
> 
> I initially thought it was yellow but when I look at the comparison pics (and hold my yellow love bracelet next to this picture) I'm thinking it might be pink gold?
> 
> Thoughts?



I'm fairly certain that the rainbow one only comes in rose (pink) gold.


----------



## livethelake

Actually, the rainbow  is offered in all three colors of gold - 

Yellow, Pink and White.

Thanks!


----------



## lanasyogamama

livethelake said:


> Actually, the rainbow  is offered in all three colors of gold -
> 
> Yellow, Pink and White.
> 
> Thanks!



My friend has the rainbow Love, really wanted YG, but Cartier could only locate PG, so I think that is what they mostly come in.


----------



## livethelake

I think you're right,  the pink was released for Valentines day so it probably is the most available.

Wondering which color gold is shown in the picture.  There is such a subtle difference between the yellow and pink colors.

(I'm now thinking it's pink gold)


----------



## kohl_mascara

livethelake said:


> Is this bracelet pink or yellow gold?
> 
> I initially thought it was yellow but when I look at the comparison pics (and hold my yellow love bracelet next to this picture) I'm thinking it might be pink gold?
> 
> Thoughts?



To me, it looks decidedly yellow gold (I think it's because the picture quality is not that great), but you are right, the two golds are very subtle in difference.  So I found a pic of the pink love rainbow ring for comparison:


----------



## livethelake

Thanks for the pics.  I agree, the picture I posted looks like yellow gold.  

That is what I originally thought but started to doubt myself when I compared it to my yellow love bracelet. 

I'm making myself crazy over the rainbow...thinking about stacking it next to my yg half diamond.........


----------



## chanel-girl

^^ That sounds like a gorgeous stack! I have a YG 4 diamond also and I think it would be incredible with the rainbow love!


----------



## Jinsun

Can I share my new RG 17 bracelet?  Heehee.  Purchased it about 2 months ago.  Just got this watch today.  I thought I would try it on together.  ^^


----------



## *MJ*

Jinsun said:


> Can I share my new RG 17 bracelet?  Heehee.  Purchased it about 2 months ago.  Just got this watch today.  I thought I would try it on together.  ^^



Bracelet twins!!  Looks fabulous on you!! Congrats!!


----------



## chanel-girl

Jinsun - looks great on you!


----------



## einseine

Jinsun said:


> Can I share my new RG 17 bracelet?  Heehee.  Purchased it about 2 months ago.  Just got this watch today.  I thought I would try it on together.  ^^


 
Congrats!


----------



## Kathd

Jinsun said:


> Can I share my new RG 17 bracelet?  Heehee.  Purchased it about 2 months ago.  Just got this watch today.  I thought I would try it on together.  ^^



It's gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## alana40

Guys help me choose... i am going crazy over the CC GST bag even though i have not see the actual bag itself from the store...but i'm in 2 minds not sure to spend the money on CC bag or may be another Love Bracelet or cuff.....man i don't know what to do?


----------



## purseinsanity

kohl_mascara said:


> So I feel like I won the lottery - while going through my old jewelry boxes (and my mom's, too), I found my mom's old trinity pave ring.  I never knew she had anything like this (she said she forgot she had it!!!)  My mom says it's the skinny/small size.  I'm going to have to take it to Cartier sometime to get it cleaned because the diamonds are a little dirty and the gold bands are a little scuffed but it looks like it's in otherwise perfect condition! It's a little big on me but I don't care.  After I finished hyperventilating, I begged and pleaded with my mom and she said I could wear it.
> 
> Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, sorry for the giant close-up of my hand.




OMG!  Many congrats!!!  What a find.  And it looks like it was made for you!    Wear in good health!


----------



## darkangel07760

my mom has a Cartier ring, not a trinity, but something of Cartier... I am hoping to raid her jewelry box when I come to visit in January!  She says she never wears the ring, maybe it could be my birthday gift....


----------



## cantbelieve

Is anyone aware of when the next price rise will likely be? TIA!


----------



## beachy10

How much is the multi colors? I don't remember seeing on cartier.com.



kohl_mascara said:


> To me, it looks decidedly yellow gold (I think it's because the picture quality is not that great), but you are right, the two golds are very subtle in difference. So I found a pic of the pink love rainbow ring for comparison:


----------



## cartier_love

I watched Four Christmases last night. Reese Witherspoon was wearing a roadster and WG love with diamonds. I love that look! Her braclet was very loose. I love that movie.


----------



## Lanier

^ I watched that movie on Friday and was drooling over her Roadster/Love combo.


----------



## kohl_mascara

purseinsanity said:


> OMG!  Many congrats!!!  What a find.  And it looks like it was made for you!    Wear in good health!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

beachy10 said:


> How much is the multi colors? I don't remember seeing on cartier.com.



I don't remember the exact price but the ring was 2400 and the white gold was I think around 2600 and the bracelets were around 10k (with the wg being more)??  I know they are a bit more than the 4 diamond loves but cheaper than the 10.  Sorry I couldn't be more help!


----------



## miyale30

Lanier said:


> ^ I watched that movie on Friday and was drooling over her Roadster/Love combo.


I always loved this look! I have the watch, maybe the bracelet someday...


----------



## wren

Lanier said:


> ^ I watched that movie on Friday and was drooling over her Roadster/Love combo.



Which roadster does she have?  Can't tell if it's gold or stainless.


----------



## kohl_mascara

wren said:
			
		

> Which roadster does she have?  Can't tell if it's gold or stainless.



It looks like ss to me!


----------



## ahertz

I have Reese's combo but wear them on separate arms...thinking of trying it!


----------



## beachy10

Dr. Phil has the gold Roadster. I drool every time I see it!


----------



## notaclue

But since I am a new user it won't let me start a new thread. 

So basically, the story is I've already been married nearly a year, and my wife/girlfriend/fiancee and I got married privately without any fuss and just plain platinum Cartier wedding bands. 

I never bought her an engagement ring, and we agreed that once we saved up more I would make up for it and 'surprise' her with a real 'proposal' that I plan myself.

But the thing is I know she is really in love with the Cartier love bracelet, and she is not exactly the type to wear diamonds or really wear any bling bling. She is fairly casual, still a student, mostly in jeans.

So would it be okay to propose with the love bracelet instead, or do you guys think it MUST be a ring? 

Also, the ring is platinum, but she likes the yellow/pink gold, does it have to match?

Ladies/Gentleman...PLEASE HELP ME! Thanks ever so much.


----------



## scarlet555

notaclue said:


> But since I am a new user it won't let me start a new thread.
> 
> So basically, the story is I've already been married nearly a year, and my wife/girlfriend/fiancee and I got married privately without any fuss and just plain platinum Cartier wedding bands.
> 
> I never bought her an engagement ring, and we agreed that once we saved up more I would make up for it and 'surprise' her with a real 'proposal' that I plan myself.
> 
> But the thing is I know she is really in love with the Cartier love bracelet, and she is not exactly the type to wear diamonds or really wear any bling bling. She is fairly casual, still a student, mostly in jeans.
> 
> So would it be okay to propose with the love bracelet instead, or do you guys think it MUST be a ring?
> 
> Also, the ring is platinum, but she likes the yellow/pink gold, does it have to match?
> 
> Ladies/Gentleman...PLEASE HELP ME! Thanks ever so much.




Need a ring!  Need a ring!  Need a ring first.  Women that like bracelets, especially love bracelets would like an ering first.  Jmo


----------



## darkangel07760

notaclue said:


> But since I am a new user it won't let me start a new thread.
> 
> So basically, the story is I've already been married nearly a year, and my wife/girlfriend/fiancee and I got married privately without any fuss and just plain platinum Cartier wedding bands.
> 
> I never bought her an engagement ring, and we agreed that once we saved up more I would make up for it and 'surprise' her with a real 'proposal' that I plan myself.
> 
> But the thing is I know she is really in love with the Cartier love bracelet, and she is not exactly the type to wear diamonds or really wear any bling bling. She is fairly casual, still a student, mostly in jeans.
> 
> So would it be okay to propose with the love bracelet instead, or do you guys think it MUST be a ring?
> 
> Also, the ring is platinum, but she likes the yellow/pink gold, does it have to match?
> 
> Ladies/Gentleman...PLEASE HELP ME! Thanks ever so much.


 
I would try to bring it up, to see how she felt about it.  My SO and I exchanged bracelets instead of him giving me an e-ring... But we had talked about it first!


----------



## cantbelieve

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> I would try to bring it up, to see how she felt about it.  My SO and I exchanged bracelets instead of him giving me an e-ring... But we had talked about it first!



Oh really! I think I wouldn't mind..I don't really wear rings anyway and I guess the bracelet has more meaning? But darkangel is right - def talk about it first!


----------



## chanel123456

i bought a cartier bracelet from ebay


im wondering are they suppose to be fully round or slightly oval looking???


----------



## chanel123456

is the bracelet round or oval?


----------



## kohl_mascara

chanel123456 said:


> i bought a cartier bracelet from ebay
> 
> 
> im wondering are they suppose to be fully round or slightly oval looking???



Did you get it authenticated in the Authenticate This thread??  The Love bracelet is supposed to be oval.


----------



## scarlet555

chanel123456 said:


> is the bracelet round or oval?


 
Oval...


----------



## notaclue

darkangel07760 said:


> I would try to bring it up, to see how she felt about it.  My SO and I exchanged bracelets instead of him giving me an e-ring... But we had talked about it first!



Thanks for your advice. 

I'm wondering, did you guys talk it through and he proposed and sort of did the same thing? Did you have diamonds and gems in your bracelet?

We've had a small discussion, she said she would rather have a bracelet than a ring (I guess she likes it a lot). But my question is, should I get a ring of smaller value and propose or would it be sweeter to propose with something she likes? Would it be weird if I proposed with a bracelet rather than the traditional ring?


----------



## beachy10

notaclue said:


> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> I'm wondering, did you guys talk it through and he proposed and sort of did the same thing? Did you have diamonds and gems in your bracelet?
> 
> We've had a small discussion, she said she would rather have a bracelet than a ring (I guess she likes it a lot). But my question is, should I get a ring of smaller value and propose or would it be sweeter to propose with something she likes? Would it be weird if I proposed with a bracelet rather than the traditional ring?


 
I would do the bracelet. Do you know her size? It would be cute to get her the matching love band (with diamonds) down the road, like for an anniversary. As long as she isn't expecting a ring right now you should be okay proposing with the bracelet.
And yes you can wear pink/yellow gold with platinum. Mixing metals is okay.


----------



## beachy10

Please welcome my new Love bracelet. When I originally tried on this bracelet in May I hated it. It was uncomfortable and hit my wrist at all the wrong places. I couldn't move my arm when I had it on and going up a size didn't work. I thought it was just never meant for me.

I was in SF last week and thought what the heck, I'll try it on again. They wouldn't let me try it on but I tried on that stupid sizer on my other arm (non-dominant) and it felt great. I could move my arm freely and it didn't get caught. So I came home with my beauty and it's so comfortable. I wish I would have tried it on the other arm the first time! I am really liking the new screwless mechanism. I can take it off/put it on easily. The previous screw left me hesitant about wanting to wear it everyday. Now, I don't feel like I have to wear it 24/7.

Now I am looking to get another one to wear as a pair. I really want the diamonds! We'll see. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## kohl_mascara

beachy10 said:


> Please welcome my new Love bracelet. When I originally tried on this bracelet in May I hated it. It was uncomfortable and hit my wrist at all the wrong places. I couldn't move my arm when I had it on and going up a size didn't work. I thought it was just never meant for me.
> 
> I was in SF last week and thought what the heck, I'll try it on again. They wouldn't let me try it on but I tried on that stupid sizer on my other arm (non-dominant) and it felt great. I could move my arm freely and it didn't get caught. So I came home with my beauty and it's so comfortable. I wish I would have tried it on the other arm the first time! I am really liking the new screwless mechanism. I can take it off/put it on easily. The previous screw left me hesitant about wanting to wear it everyday. Now, I don't feel like I have to wear it 24/7.
> 
> Now I am looking to get another one to wear as a pair. I really want the diamonds! We'll see. Thanks for letting me share.



Absolutely gorgeous!!!  I especially love it with the baby trinity.  Congrats!!  I don't understand why some boutiques let you try on the actual bracelet and others don't.  I really think trying it on makes a big difference because not only is the sizer a little different, it also looks like an handcuff.  Anyway, I'm glad it worked out and that you're happy!


----------



## chanel-girl

Beachy - Congrats, it looks gorgeous on you! So glad you see how comfortable they are now, I LOVE mine!

I don't understand either why some boutiques let you try on the actual bracelet and some give you that unattractive metal sizer, at least the Cartier boutiques should be consistent... When I got mine they only let me try on the sizer and it it is more narrow then the actual bracelet so it is hard to get a feel for it but luckily I had been able to try on the actual bracelet at a different boutique. They really should have one in each size available just for the purpose of trying the bracelet on.


----------



## beachy10

chanel-girl said:


> Beachy - Congrats, it looks gorgeous on you! So glad you see how comfortable they are now, I LOVE mine!
> 
> I don't understand either why some boutiques let you try on the actual bracelet and some give you that unattractive metal sizer, at least the Cartier boutiques should be consistent... When I got mine they only let me try on the sizer and it it is more narrow then the actual bracelet so it is hard to get a feel for it but luckily I had been able to try on the actual bracelet at a different boutique. They really should have one in each size available just for the purpose of trying the bracelet on.



Yeah what's weird is that they let me try it on back in May but not last weekend. I agree the sizer is totally lame. They should keep a few bracelets for 'try on' only. The only excuse the SA had was that they want you (the buyer) to be the first one to wear it and that they don't want it getting scratched. I don't see how you can scratch it in the 2 or 3 minutes you try it on as long as you don't have other jewelry rub it. It's not a small purchase and I can see how it would deter some ppl from purchasing without trying on first.


----------



## chanel-girl

^^ That is weird, was it the same SA? The bracelet that I was allowed to try on at a different boutique actually had a big scratch on it and the SA said they would just polish it out, I obviously wasn't crazy about that...as I would prefer to make the first scratch myself lol. They should have a "store model" bracelet in each size just for people to try on, I agree not being able to try on a bracelet that is meant to be worn all the time before you buy it, could definitely deter some people.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

beachy10 said:


> Please welcome my new Love bracelet. When I originally tried on this bracelet in May I hated it. It was uncomfortable and hit my wrist at all the wrong places. I couldn't move my arm when I had it on and going up a size didn't work. I thought it was just never meant for me.
> 
> I was in SF last week and thought what the heck, I'll try it on again. They wouldn't let me try it on but I tried on that stupid sizer on my other arm (non-dominant) and it felt great. I could move my arm freely and it didn't get caught. So I came home with my beauty and it's so comfortable. I wish I would have tried it on the other arm the first time! I am really liking the new screwless mechanism. I can take it off/put it on easily. The previous screw left me hesitant about wanting to wear it everyday. Now, I don't feel like I have to wear it 24/7.
> 
> Now I am looking to get another one to wear as a pair. I really want the diamonds! We'll see. Thanks for letting me share.


 
Congrats! It's beautiful and looks great on you!


----------



## Kathd

Beautiful!!! Enjoy your new love! 



beachy10 said:


> Please welcome my new Love bracelet. When I originally tried on this bracelet in May I hated it. It was uncomfortable and hit my wrist at all the wrong places. I couldn't move my arm when I had it on and going up a size didn't work. I thought it was just never meant for me.
> 
> I was in SF last week and thought what the heck, I'll try it on again. They wouldn't let me try it on but I tried on that stupid sizer on my other arm (non-dominant) and it felt great. I could move my arm freely and it didn't get caught. So I came home with my beauty and it's so comfortable. I wish I would have tried it on the other arm the first time! I am really liking the new screwless mechanism. I can take it off/put it on easily. The previous screw left me hesitant about wanting to wear it everyday. Now, I don't feel like I have to wear it 24/7.
> 
> Now I am looking to get another one to wear as a pair. I really want the diamonds! We'll see. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Blo0ondi

i wore one and i'm sure its oval!.. hope your is oval!!


----------



## radio_shrink

chanel123456 said:


> i bought a cartier bracelet from ebay
> 
> 
> im wondering are they suppose to be fully round or slightly oval looking???



The old ones are much more rounded than the more oval like ones that are made today, so it really depends on what time period your bracelet was made.


----------



## monkeyfeet

Do you have a picture?


----------



## darkangel07760

notaclue said:


> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> I'm wondering, did you guys talk it through and he proposed and sort of did the same thing? Did you have diamonds and gems in your bracelet?
> 
> We've had a small discussion, she said she would rather have a bracelet than a ring (I guess she likes it a lot). But my question is, should I get a ring of smaller value and propose or would it be sweeter to propose with something she likes? Would it be weird if I proposed with a bracelet rather than the traditional ring?


 
If she likes the bracelet more than the ring, then get what she likes!!!   We do not have gems in our bracelets...  We didn't exactly say anything, we just chose a quiet pretty place to sit and exchange the Love bracelets... his is yellow gold, mine is white gold.  
I do not think it would be wierd to propose with a bracelet!
I think one with hald diamonds, or four diamonds would be nice if she likes diamonds... but if she doesn't like gems, just get the plain one!


----------



## sjunky13

beachy10 said:


> Please welcome my new Love bracelet. When I originally tried on this bracelet in May I hated it. It was uncomfortable and hit my wrist at all the wrong places. I couldn't move my arm when I had it on and going up a size didn't work. I thought it was just never meant for me.
> 
> I was in SF last week and thought what the heck, I'll try it on again. They wouldn't let me try it on but I tried on that stupid sizer on my other arm (non-dominant) and it felt great. I could move my arm freely and it didn't get caught. So I came home with my beauty and it's so comfortable. I wish I would have tried it on the other arm the first time! I am really liking the new screwless mechanism. I can take it off/put it on easily. The previous screw left me hesitant about wanting to wear it everyday. Now, I don't feel like I have to wear it 24/7.
> 
> Now I am looking to get another one to wear as a pair. I really want the diamonds! We'll see. Thanks for letting me share.


 

Looks wonderful. I love it with your other Cartier.


----------



## ::emi::

Does anyone know why some of the cartier love bracelets come in the cartier jewelry case with _BLACK _interior and some with the _WHITE _interior? Does it depend on what year the bracelet was bought?


----------



## kohl_mascara

::emi:: said:
			
		

> Does anyone know why some of the cartier love bracelets come in the cartier jewelry case with BLACK interior and some with the WHITE interior? Does it depend on what year the bracelet was bought?



Yup depends on what year. The newer ones (not sure when it started exactly) have black whereas the older models come with a box with a white interior.


----------



## dkli14

kohl_mascara said:


> Yup depends on what year. The newer ones (not sure when it started exactly) have black whereas the older models come with a box with a white interior.



I think it depends on where it's purchased too.  I got my RG Love bracelet last month in Paris and I got a box with a white interior.


----------



## kohl_mascara

DonnaK483 said:
			
		

> I think it depends on where it's purchased too.  I got my RG Love bracelet last month in Paris and I got a box with a white interior.



How interesting! I did not know that!  I would think they would keep their boxes uniform throughout all cartier boutiques. I also believe their watch boxes have a white interior as well (?) but my bracelet and others bought recently by tpf members I noticed in the us came with a box with a black interior.


----------



## dkli14

kohl_mascara said:


> How interesting! I did not know that!  I would think they would keep their boxes uniform throughout all cartier boutiques. I also believe their watch boxes have a white interior as well (?) but my bracelet and others bought recently by tpf members I noticed in the us came with a box with a black interior.



I just took a look at my boxes.  The interior of the box for my love is actually a light champagne color and the Cartier logo on the top interior of the box lists the boutique I got it from.  For example, mine says Cartier 13 Rue De La Paix Paris.  The interior of the box for my watch is white and just says Cartier on the top interior.


----------



## Phillyfan

I have to check the box of my newest cuff from Dadeland store. I think it is black but I will check and post color tomorrow.


----------



## ::emi::

Ahhh...I see. Thanks girls for clearing it up.


----------



## darkangel07760

I never thought much about the box interior, but that makes sense!


----------



## kohl_mascara

::emi:: said:
			
		

> Ahhh...I see. Thanks girls for clearing it up.



Lol no problem, though maybe we confused you more?? Haha


----------



## kohl_mascara

DonnaK483 said:
			
		

> I just took a look at my boxes.  The interior of the box for my love is actually a light champagne color and the Cartier logo on the top interior of the box lists the boutique I got it from.  For example, mine says Cartier 13 Rue De La Paix Paris.  The interior of the box for my watch is white and just says Cartier on the top interior.



How lucky! I need to buy Cartier goods from Paris. Mine definitely does not say "Cartier Rodeo Drive Beverly Hills" on mine!


----------



## chanel-girl

Was anyone else sent a Cartier book? I was very surprised the other day to receive a Fedex package from Cartier, it was a large hard cover red Cartier book all about the history of Cartier. I bought my Love bracelet at the beginning of Oct. so it was a very nice surprise to receive this now....Just curious if anyone else received one?


----------



## *MJ*

chanel-girl said:
			
		

> Was anyone else sent a Cartier book? I was very surprised the other day to receive a Fedex package from Cartier, it was a large hard cover red Cartier book all about the history of Cartier. I bought my Love bracelet at the beginning of Oct. so it was a very nice surprise to receive this now....Just curious if anyone else received one?



I got it too...it's a nice red hardcover book! Here's a couple quick pics...


----------



## thegraceful1

chanel-girl said:
			
		

> Was anyone else sent a Cartier book? I was very surprised the other day to receive a Fedex package from Cartier, it was a large hard cover red Cartier book all about the history of Cartier. I bought my Love bracelet at the beginning of Oct. so it was a very nice surprise to receive this now....Just curious if anyone else received one?



Yes, and also get different catalogues almost every other month along with their magazines.


----------



## Kathd

Yeps, got it as well.


----------



## darkangel07760

thegraceful1 said:


> Yes, and also get different catalogues almost every other month along with their magazines.


 
I never get the magazine... I have a red card, it is strange how I never got it!  They were surprised too, and double checked everything last time I was there!


----------



## lolakitten

Did I read something about a screwless bracelet now? Is that new?
Does anyone know when the next price increase will be?


----------



## cantbelieve

lolakitten said:
			
		

> Did I read something about a screwless bracelet now? Is that new?
> Does anyone know when the next price increase will be?



Yeah the screws don't come out completely so they don't get lost. 

And I'd also like to know when the next price increase is!  (please don't let it be before march!)


----------



## AirMezPrincess

I was told by the sales associate that the next price increase is in January, around 10%-12%. But the sales could be wrong.


----------



## cartier_love

I want a love bracelet made out of the unscratchable gold, that would be so awesome. The bracelet would never get scratched or get dented. It'd look brand new forever


----------



## prettypink120

cartier_love said:


> I want a love bracelet made out of the unscratchable gold, that would be so awesome. The bracelet would never get scratched or get dented. It'd look brand new forever


@Cartier_love, I have a problem that is keeping me from wearing my love bangle that is in WG.  I love to wear enamel bangles all the time, and I am so afraid that they will hit the love bracelet and totally ruin it.  Does your bangle get dented or scratched or do you not wear it with other pieces of jewelry?


----------



## angelicdust

^ it will definitely get scratched eventually.  it's unavoidable.  enjoy your bracelet and try not to think about it -- after all, you didn't buy it to cause you more headaches 
if you wear it with enamel bangles (like the ones from hermes) it will scratch the sides of the love bracelet
i have two love bracelets (WG & YG) and have just about given up on keeping them in pristine condition


----------



## prettypink120

angelicdust said:


> ^ it will definitely get scratched eventually.  it's unavoidable.  enjoy your bracelet and try not to think about it -- after all, you didn't buy it to cause you more headaches
> if you wear it with enamel bangles (like the ones from hermes) it will scratch the sides of the love bracelet
> i have two love bracelets (WG & YG) and have just about given up on keeping them in pristine condition


Thanks angelicdust for your advice, and you are totally right.  The enamel bangles are either the Hermes or Michaela Frey, which are like the Hermes, and I just freak when the bangles keep hitting the love bracelet.  If these bracelets just keep hitting the sides, do they nick the sides and also do you see scratches or are the scratches less apparent since they aren't on top of the bangle.  Hopefully what I wrote makes sense.


----------



## kohl_mascara

prettypink120 said:


> Thanks angelicdust for your advice, and you are totally right.  The enamel bangles are either the Hermes or Michaela Frey, which are like the Hermes, and I just freak when the bangles keep hitting the love bracelet.  If these bracelets just keep hitting the sides, do they nick the sides and also do you see scratches or are the scratches less apparent since they aren't on top of the bangle.  Hopefully what I wrote makes sense.



I wear mine all the time with my h clic clac. They look great together and even though they scratch each other, it'd be more a shame not to wear either because of a few scratches that will inevitably happen!


----------



## goyardlover

cartier_love said:
			
		

> I want a love bracelet made out of the unscratchable gold, that would be so awesome. The bracelet would never get scratched or get dented. It'd look brand new forever



Your love bangle is meant to be worn at all times. If you're really worried about scratches, you might want to consider getting a platinum one. At least with that, you can have it polished to new as often as you'd like without the worry of losing the gold content....


----------



## cartier_love

goyardlover said:


> Your love bangle is meant to be worn at all times. If you're really worried about scratches, you might want to consider getting a platinum one. At least with that, you can have it polished to new as often as you'd like without the worry of losing the gold content....


 
What I was trying to say is they have found a way to make 18-carat gold unscatchable. It will be harder than steel. I'd love that!! No scratches on gold watches or bracelets 

http://news.discovery.com/tech/unscratchable-gold-111227.html[/URL]


----------



## Mediana

AirMezPrincess said:


> I was told by the sales associate that the next price increase is in January, around 10%-12%. But the sales could be wrong.



I think the same. I heard from a SA that there will be three price increases 2012, just like 2011


----------



## XCCX

Attention Cartier fans..... You have a visitor!!!


----------



## chubbiebunnie

Mediana said:


> I think the same. I heard from a SA that there will be three price increases 2012, just like 2011



Oh no! I was hoping they'd keep prices stable for a while. Now may have to bite the bullet...

Question for gals with diamond loves: What are the chances of a diamond popping out? I wouldn't think that it would happen, but I do bang my arms around.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

xactreality said:


> Attention Cartier fans..... You have a visitor!!!


 
Stunning! Congrats on both bracelets!


----------



## einseine

xactreality said:


> Attention Cartier fans..... You have a visitor!!!


 
Congrats!!  They look really great together and on you!!!


----------



## jtc103

I called Cartier in Toronto because I also needed to know if there's a January price increase.  I was told 'No, not January.  Usually it'll be in the spring...around March'.  Those were the exact words.  So I'm happy about that so that I don't need to rush in biting the bullet!


----------



## Lanier

xactreality said:


> Attention Cartier fans..... You have a visitor!!!



Love the sweet with your LOVE cuff!


----------



## cantbelieve

jtc103 said:
			
		

> I called Cartier in Toronto because I also needed to know if there's a January price increase.  I was told 'No, not January.  Usually it'll be in the spring...around March'.  Those were the exact words.  So I'm happy about that so that I don't need to rush in biting the bullet!



Happy to hear that too..but are price increases done internationally?? Like all at once?


----------



## cantbelieve

jtc103 said:
			
		

> I called Cartier in Toronto because I also needed to know if there's a January price increase.  I was told 'No, not January.  Usually it'll be in the spring...around March'.  Those were the exact words.  So I'm happy about that so that I don't need to rush in biting the bullet!



Happy to hear that too..but are price increases done internationally?? Like all at once?


----------



## chanel-girl

chubbiebunnie said:


> Oh no! I was hoping they'd keep prices stable for a while. Now may have to bite the bullet...
> 
> Question for gals with diamond loves: What are the chances of a diamond popping out? I wouldn't think that it would happen, but I do bang my arms around.



I was thinking about that also before I got my 4 diamond Love but I have not read about it happening to anyone on here. I think if it was an issue it would be brought up like the Cartier RG turning to YG. Since it is made to be worn all the time and not taken off the diamonds are set very securely. I just adore my 4 diamond love!


----------



## purseinsanity

xactreality said:


> Attention Cartier fans..... You have a visitor!!!



Oooh, congrats!!


----------



## chubbiebunnie

chanel-girl said:


> I was thinking about that also before I got my 4 diamond Love but I have not read about it happening to anyone on here. I think if it was an issue it would be brought up like the Cartier RG turning to YG. Since it is made to be worn all the time and not taken off the diamonds are set very securely. I just adore my 4 diamond love!



Thanks for the info! Your 4 diamond is making me lean towards getting one. I was all set to get one without diamonds (even had one on hold!) but then I saw yours/your explanation as to why you got one with diamonds.


----------



## flower71

xactreality said:


> Attention Cartier fans..... You have a visitor!!!


BEAUTIFUL!
I wish my bracelet could look that good on my wrist. 
My DH offered my first YG Love bracelet yesterday, I hesitated with the 17 and 18 and I felt better with the 18, because it was looser. But now, I am wondering if I shoudn't have taken the 17...It felt so snug that I thought it'd bother me, even at work. Now, when I see your pics on this thread...I am reconsidering it all.
Any thoughts? Do you feel better when it's snug or a bit loose??
*purse*, I love your pic of the 2 bracelets YG and RG...Do you wear them often, how do they fit? Thanks


----------



## scarlet555

xactreality said:


> Attention Cartier fans..... You have a visitor!!!



You have a beautiful wrist.  Those bracelets are super.


----------



## flower71

purseinsanity said:


> Oooh, congrats!!


hey purse! Hope you're well
question: *purse*, I love your pic of the 2 bracelets YG and RG...Do you wear them often, how do they fit? Thanks


----------



## purseinsanity

flower71 said:


> hey purse! Hope you're well
> question: *purse*, I love your pic of the 2 bracelets YG and RG...Do you wear them often, how do they fit? Thanks



Hi hon!!!  Thanks!  I wear my RG one more, TBH.  My line of work doesn't allow me to wear it constantly, although I wish I could.  I got them both in 16, and they fit perfectly!  I'm usually totally OCD about scratches, but they're inevitable on the Loves.  Oh well, can't win them all!  Are you thinking of getting some?  You should.  You'll love them!


----------



## flower71

purseinsanity said:


> Hi hon!!!  Thanks!  I wear my RG one more, TBH.  My line of work doesn't allow me to wear it constantly, although I wish I could.  I got them both in 16, and they fit perfectly!  I'm usually totally OCD about scratches, but they're inevitable on the Loves.  Oh well, can't win them all!  Are you thinking of getting some?  You should.  You'll love them!


Thanks for the quick reply dearest purse!
I have got my first since yesterday and I wore it to bed!! But I felt a bit anxious when I got home because it's quite loose and the 17 was too snug (I guess I needed a 17.5??) I just looked at the celebrity thread and I calmed down a bit when I saw a few wearing them like me (meaning around the wrist and not on the forearm). Anyway, the most important is that I'm comfy with it, but since it was my 10th anniversary present from DH, we didn't want it to be next to perfect but perfect!!
Hope you're on vacation and enjoying it!


----------



## purseinsanity

flower71 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply dearest purse!
> I have got my first since yesterday and I wore it to bed!! But I felt a bit anxious when I got home because it's quite loose and the 17 was too snug (I guess I needed a 17.5??) I just looked at the celebrity thread and I calmed down a bit when I saw a few wearing them like me (meaning around the wrist and not on the forearm). Anyway, the most important is that I'm comfy with it, but since it was my 10th anniversary present from DH, we didn't want it to be next to perfect but perfect!!
> Hope you're on vacation and enjoying it!





You are the sweetest!  Congrats on your new Love!  Happy Anniversary!  

I wear mine around the wrist as well...it's loose enough to wear higher up my arm than my watch, but not on my forearm!    I'm sure it looks amazing on you.


----------



## flower71

A pic of my YG Cartier Love bracelet


----------



## flower71

purseinsanity said:


> You are the sweetest!  Congrats on your new Love!  Happy Anniversary!
> 
> I wear mine around the wrist as well...it's loose enough to wear higher up my arm than my watch, but not on *my forearm*!    I'm sure it looks amazing on you.


haha, sorry my mistake (in French we say avant bras?)...I'd love mine to look as good as yours, your mod pic is the one that made me want one a few months ago!! OT, How's the herbag?? I just got mine (vintage toile noire and VN PM) and I have been wearing it for a week now!


----------



## purseinsanity

flower71 said:


> haha, sorry my mistake (in French we say avant bras?)...I'd love mine to look as good as yours, your mod pic is the one that made me want one a few months ago!! OT, How's the herbag?? I just got mine (vintage toile noire and VN PM) and I have been wearing it for a week now!



  Wow, that's flattering!!  Thank you!  I'm sure it looks awesome on you!  I love my Herbag!  Wish I could find a slightly larger one with the natural toile and leather.


----------



## XCCX

flower71 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!
> I wish my bracelet could look that good on my wrist.
> My DH offered my first YG Love bracelet yesterday, I hesitated with the 17 and 18 and I felt better with the 18, because it was looser. But now, I am wondering if I shoudn't have taken the 17...It felt so snug that I thought it'd bother me, even at work. Now, when I see your pics on this thread...I am reconsidering it all.
> Any thoughts? Do you feel better when it's snug or a bit loose??
> *purse*, I love your pic of the 2 bracelets YG and RG...Do you wear them often, how do they fit? Thanks


 
I tried sizes 16, 17 and 18 and felt that the differences between them were not that small so that really helped me in making my decision, meaning that only size 17 was for me. Size 16 was too snug and doesnt move pass the wrist bone and size 18 turned easily and might slip off. The SA told me that unlike the bracelet, the cuff is meant to fit the wrist so that its more secured. HTH!

Edit: I just noticed that you actually have the bracelet not the cuff! The bracelet diffinately looks amazing when a bit loose. It looks so buaetiful on you! Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

flower71 said:


> A pic of my YG Cartier Love bracelet



Just saw this picture!  It *DOES* look amazing on you!


----------



## flower71

xactreality said:


> I tried sizes 16, 17 and 18 and felt that the differences between them were not that small so that really helped me in making my decision, meaning that only size 17 was for me. Size 16 was too snug and doesnt move pass the wrist bone and size 18 turned easily and might slip off. The SA told me that unlike the bracelet, the cuff is meant to fit the wrist so that its more secured. HTH!
> 
> Edit: I just noticed that you actually have the *bracelet not the cuff*! The bracelet diffinately looks amazing when a bit loose. It looks so buaetiful on you! Congrats!



Thanks so much! 
Just a question, the difference between the cuff and the bracelet? I thought that the bracelet being oval shaped, it was more like a cuff? Sorry for my ignorance..


----------



## flower71

purseinsanity said:


> Just saw this picture!  It *DOES* look amazing on you!


----------



## Kathd

flower71 said:


> A pic of my YG Cartier Love bracelet



The love looks beautiful on you!


----------



## XCCX

flower71 said:


> Thanks so much!
> Just a question, the difference between the cuff and the bracelet? I thought that the bracelet being oval shaped, it was more like a cuff? Sorry for my ignorance..


 
Both of them are oval but I noticed - and I think many here agree - that a size 17 cuff for example fits smaller than a size 17 bracelet. Although many people are fine with similar size cuff and bracelet. Hope this makes sense!


----------



## flower71

xactreality said:


> Both of them are oval but I noticed - and I think many here agree - that a size 17 cuff for example fits smaller than a size 17 bracelet. Although many people are fine with similar size cuff and bracelet. Hope this makes sense!


Thanks for the input.
 I may check with my SA to find out which I got, just to have an idea...


----------



## flower71

Kathd said:


> The love looks beautiful on you!


Thank you so much. I love it for sure! I nearly took the trinity bracelets home but my DH nearly got a heart attack when he saw the price, so he said maybe in 10 years...make that 5!


----------



## freshie2096

I own two love bracelets both in YG with diamonds in size 17. After wearing them for about  few months that i may say  I'm glad got them in 17 instead of 16. It's just because I used to have one in size 16 WG and you can notice faced down side of the bracelet got scratched more than the faced up side as it snug on my wrist, but with size 17 they sit loose and turns in 360 degrees, so they looks evenly worn if this is make sense.


----------



## XCCX

flower71 said:


> Thanks for the input.
> I may check with my SA to find out which I got, just to have an idea...



The bracelet is the closed one with the screw while the cuff is the open one (mine is a cuff).


----------



## flower71

xactreality said:


> The bracelet is the closed one with the screw while the cuff is the open one (mine is a cuff).


I just checked too. Thanks again!


----------



## flower71

freshie2096 said:


> I own two love bracelets both in YG with diamonds in size 17. After wearing them for about  few months that i may say  I'm glad got them in 17 instead of 16. It's just because I used to have one in size 16 WG and you can notice faced down side of the bracelet got scratched more than the faced up side as it snug on my wrist, but with size 17 they sit loose and turns in 360 degrees, so they looks evenly worn if this is make sense.


it does make sense and it's helping tame down my anxiety about having chosen the right size!


----------



## lolakitten

flower71 said:


> A pic of my YG Cartier Love bracelet



*Flower *- this is gorgeous!!! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## ahertz

flower71 said:
			
		

> it does make sense and it's helping tame down my anxiety about having chosen the right size!



You have the bracelet--the cuff is open and can be taken on and off. I wear my bracelet a bit looser like yours. I can push it up my arm and avoid banging it around while using my laptop. Congrats and happy anniversary!


----------



## flower71

lolakitten said:


> *Flower *- this is gorgeous!!! Happy Anniversary!


Thanks so much lolak, I hope you're doing well! Just a few weeks to go...


----------



## flower71

ahertz said:


> You have the bracelet--the cuff is open and can be taken on and off. I wear my bracelet a bit looser like yours. I can push it up my arm and avoid banging it around while using my laptop. Congrats and happy anniversary!


I keep pushing it up my arm but I don't mind since it'll avoid it banging all over.
Thanks again!


----------



## freshie2096

flower71 said:


> it does make sense and it's helping tame down my anxiety about having chosen the right size!



Please do some Modelling pics once you've got it!
Can't wait to see it on you!!


----------



## chanel-girl

chubbiebunnie said:


> Thanks for the info! Your 4 diamond is making me lean towards getting one. I was all set to get one without diamonds (even had one on hold!) but then I saw yours/your explanation as to why you got one with diamonds.



Aw thanks! You should go for it!


----------



## bb10lue

Xmas gift (WG) from DF and now my tri color sets completed!!!


----------



## freshie2096

bb10lue said:


> Xmas gift (WG) from DF and now my tri color sets completed!!!
> 
> View attachment 1553320



Very nice, congrats!!

If my memories search me right that  you have had a cuff, may i ask how you feel about it compare with your bracelets? TIA


----------



## bb10lue

freshie2096 said:
			
		

> Very nice, congrats!!
> 
> If my memories search me right that  you have had a cuff, may i ask how you feel about it compare with your bracelets? TIA



The YG one is cuff, they all in size 16, though the cuff is definitely a tight fit comparing to the bangle.


----------



## freshie2096

bb10lue said:


> The YG one is cuff, they all in size 16, though the cuff is definitely a tight fit comparing to the bangle.



Thanks

I'm tempting to have another love after seen your pics 

Are you going to wearing them all the time? Does they bothering you much? 
Hope you don't mind I'm asking too many questions. Thx!


----------



## Phillyfan

Gorgeous! I also have 3 but never have worn them together. They are all size 17. I have WG bangle, YG cuff and RG cuff. Enjoy!


----------



## bb10lue

freshie2096 said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> I'm tempting to have another love after seen your pics
> 
> Are you going to wearing them all the time? Does they bothering you much?
> Hope you don't mind I'm asking too many questions. Thx!



Hehe not at all. Ive been wearing my YG cuff and RG bangle 24/7 for more than two years, and planning to wear the trio the same way it doesn't bother me at all, love them so much and got so many compliments.


----------



## bb10lue

Hokaplan said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! I also have 3 but never have worn them together. They are all size 17. I have WG bangle, YG cuff and RG cuff. Enjoy!



Hehe thanks!!


----------



## darkangel07760

bb10lue said:


> Xmas gift (WG) from DF and now my tri color sets completed!!!
> 
> View attachment 1553320


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## lanasyogamama

bb10lue said:


> Hehe not at all. Ive been wearing my YG cuff and RG bangle 24/7 for more than two years, and planning to wear the trio the same way it doesn't bother me at all, love them so much and got so many compliments.



CONGRATS!!! Perfect.


----------



## chanel-girl

bb10lue said:


> Xmas gift (WG) from DF and now my tri color sets completed!!!
> 
> View attachment 1553320



Absolutely stunning! Enjoy admiring all three together!


----------



## purseinsanity

bb10lue said:


> Xmas gift (WG) from DF and now my tri color sets completed!!!
> 
> View attachment 1553320



  Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Here's my RG Love paired with my new RG Rolex!  

(My camera sucks, which is probably the reason the both look YG!)


----------



## freshie2096

purseinsanity said:


> Here's my RG Love paired with my new RG Rolex!
> 
> (My camera sucks, which is probably the reason the both look YG!)



Congrats!!

They looks stunning together


----------



## Oniomaniac

Does anyone know if any department stores sell the love bracelet or if it can only be found at Cartier boutiques? Thanks!


----------



## chanel-girl

purseinsanity said:


> Here's my RG Love paired with my new RG Rolex!
> 
> (My camera sucks, which is probably the reason the both look YG!)




They look so gorgeous together I just have to compliment you once more!


----------



## chanel-girl

Oniomaniac said:


> Does anyone know if any department stores sell the love bracelet or if it can only be found at Cartier boutiques? Thanks!




Certain Saks, Neiman's used to but I was told they no longer sell Cartier jewelry. You can find the complete list on the Cartier website.


----------



## freshie2096

Oniomaniac said:


> Does anyone know if any department stores sell the love bracelet or if it can only be found at Cartier boutiques? Thanks!



Selected duty free shops may also carrying high-ended brands, such as DFS.


----------



## Kathd

bb10lue said:


> Xmas gift (WG) from DF and now my tri color sets completed!!!
> 
> View attachment 1553320



This is absolutely divine!!


----------



## Kathd

purseinsanity said:


> Here's my RG Love paired with my new RG Rolex!
> 
> (My camera sucks, which is probably the reason the both look YG!)



I love this look!!! It's gorgeous!


----------



## jtc103

bb10lue said:
			
		

> Xmas gift (WG) from DF and now my tri color sets completed!!!



Gorgeous collection!


----------



## goyardlover

I'm obsessed with Cartier. Cartier love bracelet and ring, roadster, and Cartier wedding band....


----------



## lanasyogamama

goyardlover said:
			
		

> I'm obsessed with Cartier. Cartier love bracelet and ring, roadster, and Cartier wedding band....



You're my kinda girl!!!


----------



## jtc103

purseinsanity said:
			
		

> Here's my RG Love paired with my new RG Rolex!
> 
> (My camera sucks, which is probably the reason the both look YG!)



Wow....love it!!!


----------



## freshie2096

goyardlover said:


> I'm obsessed with Cartier. Cartier love bracelet and ring, roadster, and Cartier wedding band....



Love your collections

May I ask do you happen to have ring rash issues, I mean the redness marks appears on the ring finger? I had this WG love ring  given by my DH as anniversary gift, but after a few weeks of wearing my ring finger started to itch, I then realised it was rash. Taken it off for a few days for a rest then it has disappeared. I've been back and forwards for a while soon realised it was the ring, but why? Does anyone else here have a same issue as mine? TIA


----------



## AirMezPrincess

Mediana said:


> I think the same. I heard from a SA that there will be three price increases 2012, just like 2011




OUCH!


----------



## purseinsanity

freshie2096 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> They looks stunning together



Thank you so much *freshie*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

chanel-girl said:


> They look so gorgeous together I just have to compliment you once more!



  Thank you!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Kathd said:


> I love this look!!! It's gorgeous!



*Kathd*, thank you very much!


----------



## purseinsanity

jtc103 said:


> Wow....love it!!!



  Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

freshie2096 said:


> Love your collections
> 
> May I ask do you happen to have ring rash issues, I mean the redness marks appears on the ring finger? I had this WG love ring  given by my DH as anniversary gift, but after a few weeks of wearing my ring finger started to itch, I then realised it was rash. Taken it off for a few days for a rest then it has disappeared. I've been back and forwards for a while soon realised it was the ring, but why? Does anyone else here have a same issue as mine? TIA




My Mom had this problem with a different wide band.  I think she was getting water, soap, and hand sanitizer under the ring, and it was drying out and irritating her finger.  I wear a XL trinity, and I try to take it off after I wash my hand and dry my finger pretty well before I put it back on.


----------



## goyardlover

freshie2096 said:
			
		

> Love your collections
> 
> May I ask do you happen to have ring rash issues, I mean the redness marks appears on the ring finger? I had this WG love ring  given by my DH as anniversary gift, but after a few weeks of wearing my ring finger started to itch, I then realised it was rash. Taken it off for a few days for a rest then it has disappeared. I've been back and forwards for a while soon realised it was the ring, but why? Does anyone else here have a same issue as mine? TIA



Haha. The rash I have is on my middle finger but it's on the top part. I don't think it's the rings causing it....it's just my eczema and it usually flares up with the wrong soap or lotion....


----------



## Bethc

freshie2096 said:


> Love your collections
> 
> May I ask do you happen to have ring rash issues, I mean the redness marks appears on the ring finger? I had this WG love ring  given by my DH as anniversary gift, but after a few weeks of wearing my ring finger started to itch, I then realised it was rash. Taken it off for a few days for a rest then it has disappeared. I've been back and forwards for a while soon realised it was the ring, but why? Does anyone else here have a same issue as mine? TIA



Interesting, I have the WG Love ring with no issues and usually if someone is going to have an allergic reaction to something, it's me.  If no one else has this issue, I would think it's worth a call or visit to cartier, maybe it's something they've seen before?


----------



## freshie2096

lanasyogamama said:


> My Mom had this problem with a different wide band.  I think she was getting water, soap, and hand sanitizer under the ring, and it was drying out and irritating her finger.  I wear a XL trinity, and I try to take it off after I wash my hand and dry my finger pretty well before I put it back on.



It seems I only have an issue with this WG love ring.  I'm wearing WG trinity diamond ring also but with no worries at all. I do creamed my hands with all rings off though..... Just doesn't make any sense.......


----------



## freshie2096

goyardlover said:


> Haha. The rash I have is on my middle finger but it's on the top part. I don't think it's the rings causing it....it's just my eczema and it usually flares up with the wrong soap or lotion....



Umm..... May be I should try switch to other types of soaps or lotions....
Thanks


----------



## freshie2096

Bethc said:


> Interesting, I have the WG Love ring with no issues and usually if someone is going to have an allergic reaction to something, it's me.  If no one else has this issue, I would think it's worth a call or visit to cartier, maybe it's something they've seen before?



Thanks Bethc

At first I'm thinking may be  it's only me but I don't have a problem with my WG trinity ring though......

Maybe it's time to call Cartier and clarify the issue


----------



## miyale30

When my DF purchased my WG Love ring for Christmas a few years ago I asked if it contained nickel because I know I have an allergic reaction to it. The SA told us Cartier WG does not contain nickel and luckily I haven't had any problems wearing it. I hope you are able to find out what the problem is. It would be a shame not to be able to wear your ring. Good luck!


----------



## freshie2096

miyale30 said:


> When my DF purchased my WG Love ring for Christmas a few years ago I asked if it contained nickel because I know I have an allergic reaction to it. The SA told us Cartier WG does not contain nickel and luckily I haven't had any problems wearing it. I hope you are able to find out what the problem is. It would be a shame not to be able to wear your ring. Good luck!



miyale!!

Will definitely check out what is wrong with it as I never had a bad reaction in the past, why this one? Not fair


----------



## kjw46

Hi everyone!

I'm a long term fan of cartier and have been following this thread for a while. I'm thinking of adding a new love bracelet to my collection, but had a question about deposits that I was hoping you guys might be able to answer. Is it possible to put down a deposit through credit card, or does it have to be through cash? I'm so excited to add to my collection, but it would be a lot easier to place a deposit through credit card as opposed to cash! Also, is there a time limit on the deposit? Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## bb10lue

Here in Australia, you can put a deposit (at least 10%) by cash or credit card, the period is usually 3 months.


----------



## miyale30

goyardlover said:


> I'm obsessed with Cartier. Cartier love bracelet and ring, roadster, and Cartier wedding band....



Nice collection!!


----------



## cantbelieve

bb10lue said:
			
		

> Here in Australia, you can put a deposit (at least 10%) by cash or credit card, the period is usually 3 months.



U mean the deposit to put the item on hold or..? Sorry I'm a newb!


----------



## bb10lue

cantbelieve said:
			
		

> U mean the deposit to put the item on hold or..? Sorry I'm a newb!



On hold, and pay the remaining $when you're ready to pick it up


----------



## cantbelieve

bb10lue said:
			
		

> On hold, and pay the remaining $when you're ready to pick it up



Oh thanks for clearing that up! So they are willing to hold it for 3 months at the boutique for u?? That's so nice of them!


----------



## kohl_mascara

cantbelieve said:
			
		

> Oh thanks for clearing that up! So they are willing to hold it for 3 months at the boutique for u?? That's so nice of them!



Are you in the us? There is the red card. I believe it's 3% down on cc or with cash and you take your bracelet home. I think you have to pay it off within 6 months or the apr will kill you. I personally have not done this, but the sas use it as a sales tactic on me a lot. Perhaps someone who has done this will chip in with more info?


----------



## cantbelieve

kohl_mascara said:
			
		

> Are you in the us? There is the red card. I believe it's 3% down on cc or with cash and you take your bracelet home. I think you have to pay it off within 6 months or the apr will kill you. I personally have not done this, but the sas use it as a sales tactic on me a lot. Perhaps someone who has done this will chip in with more info?



I'm in London at the moment, I kinda heard about the red card from tpf forums but I dont think it's available here? But just scanned the other forums, read its like 29% apr...that's pretty high...


----------



## kjw46

Thanks so much for answering my questions, really appreciate it!


----------



## foxyqt

Do any of you lovely ladies stack your Love rings? I got a WG Love ring as a gift and I was kinda wishing for a RG one instead.. Do you think it would look odd if wore both a WG and a RG stacked together?

Plus, is the Love ring resizable? I got it in a size 50 and it fits perfectly on my middle finger but its way too big on my ring finger. I was wondering if its possible to have it resized to size 49..


----------



## darkangel07760

foxyqt said:


> Do any of you lovely ladies stack your Love rings? I got a WG Love ring as a gift and I was kinda wishing for a RG one instead.. Do you think it would look odd if wore both a WG and a RG stacked together?
> 
> Plus, is the Love ring resizable? I got it in a size 50 and it fits perfectly on my middle finger but its way too big on my ring finger. I was wondering if its possible to have it resized to size 49..


 
Is there any way that you can get to a Cartier shop?  You have 30 days from purchase to exchange an item!


----------



## foxyqt

darkangel07760 said:


> Is there any way that you can get to a Cartier shop? You have 30 days from purchase to exchange an item!


 
Oh I didn't know that! Can I exchange it without the receipt though? Cuz I got it as a gift and so I only have the bag, box, and a stamped authenticity certificate..


----------



## darkangel07760

foxyqt said:


> Oh I didn't know that! Can I exchange it without the receipt though? Cuz I got it as a gift and so I only have the bag, box, and a stamped authenticity certificate..


 
I am not sure.  I would call and ask to speak to the manager right away!


----------



## goyardlover

foxyqt said:


> Do any of you lovely ladies stack your Love rings? I got a WG Love ring as a gift and I was kinda wishing for a RG one instead.. Do you think it would look odd if wore both a WG and a RG stacked together?
> 
> Plus, is the Love ring resizable? I got it in a size 50 and it fits perfectly on my middle finger but its way too big on my ring finger. I was wondering if its possible to have it resized to size 49..



the love rings are quite wide....I'm not sure it would look good or be comfortable stacked...


----------



## ahertz

I've seen two of the mini love rings stacked.  A Kardashian maybe?


----------



## cantbelieve

Ok, here's a question: 

SO n I went to Cartier today and checked out the bracelets, he thought the open one with a diamond is more worth it as its priced around £3300, whereas the closed one with no diamonds is £3925. I've aaaaaalways wanted one as the idea of keeping it on has always been appealing, perhaps since my family home got burgled once and our safe ripped out. But he has a point. No diamond but extra but of gold?? Or one diamond and a hole where the bracelet should finish? I really don't wanna regret my purchase as this is the item I've aaaalways coveted after! Please help!  many TIA..!


----------



## thegraceful1

foxyqt said:


> Do any of you lovely ladies stack your Love rings? I got a WG Love ring as a gift and I was kinda wishing for a RG one instead.. Do you think it would look odd if wore both a WG and a RG stacked together?
> 
> Plus, is the Love ring resizable? I got it in a size 50 and it fits perfectly on my middle finger but its way too big on my ring finger. *I was wondering if its possible to have it resized to size 49..[/*QUOTE]
> 
> No Cartier will not do it.


----------



## sjunky13

Accually Cartier will resize the ring. They will resize any ring, Trinity etc. But the price is almost the same as buying a new ring, so they do not mention it. 

I have a love ring and never wear it. I went with a plain one, on my SA's suggestion and it is so boring to me. It sits. I was going to wear it with diamond eternity bands, but it is not comfortable that way. My fingers are fat! Maybe I can get use out of something that just sits in it's box. ANy ideas? On a Chain? IDK!


----------



## schadenfreude

^ That is a travesty! Too pretty to just sit.  

I wear two WG Loves stacked, one regular and one mini, both with full diamonds.


----------



## foxyqt

goyardlover said:


> the love rings are quite wide....I'm not sure it would look good or be comfortable stacked...


 
I have the mini (thin) not the regular wide one


----------



## foxyqt

sjunky13 said:


> Accually Cartier will resize the ring. They will resize any ring, Trinity etc. But the price is almost the same as buying a new ring, so they do not mention it.


 
Wow! Not worth gettting it resized if I'd have to pay that much :s would rather get another ring instead..


----------



## XCCX

foxyqt said:


> I have the mini (thin) not the regular wide one


 
The thinner one is what Cartier calls wedding band. I think a stack of plain thin love ring and a diamond band would look best. JMO!

I'd love to see a photo of yours!


----------



## XCCX

schadenfreude said:


> ^ That is a travesty! Too pretty to just sit.
> 
> I wear two WG Loves stacked, one regular and one mini, both with full diamonds.


 
Show us!


----------



## surfergirljen

sjunky13 said:


> Accually Cartier will resize the ring. They will resize any ring, Trinity etc. But the price is almost the same as buying a new ring, so they do not mention it.
> 
> I have a love ring and never wear it. I went with a plain one, on my SA's suggestion and it is so boring to me. It sits. I was going to wear it with diamond eternity bands, but it is not comfortable that way. My fingers are fat! Maybe I can get use out of something that just sits in it's box. ANy ideas? On a Chain? IDK!



Have Cartier polish it, sell that sucker on ebay and put towards something you LOVE!


----------



## foxyqt

xactreality said:


> The thinner one is what Cartier calls wedding band. I think a stack of plain thin love ring and a diamond band would look best. JMO!
> 
> I'd love to see a photo of yours!


 
Aaaah thanks for the clarification! Now I know why everyone keeps asking me whether I got engaged


----------



## dialv

My sa said they would only size my love ring up a size for 250.00 but not down. Mine is plain yg and I wasn't wearing it because it was to big so I took it to my local jeweler and had it sized down. He did an amazing job not touching any of the hallmarks, for 50.00. Money well spent now I wear it.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I just switched my love bracelet from one arm to the other.  While it was off, I cleaned it and snapped a pic of the engraving. The Beverly Hills boutique has a master engraver on site so my guy and I were able to engrave our names on it within a few days' turn around.  We called the SCP boutique in the OC area, and they said they needed to send the bracelet to NY for engraving and it would have taken 2-3 weeks.  I thought it was strange they couldn't send it to BH for engraving!


----------



## darkangel07760

kohl_mascara said:


> I just switched my love bracelet from one arm to the other. While it was off, I cleaned it and snapped a pic of the engraving. The Beverly Hills boutique has a master engraver on site so my guy and I were able to engrave our names on it within a few days' turn around. We called the SCP boutique in the OC area, and they said they needed to send the bracelet to NY for engraving and it would have taken 2-3 weeks. I thought it was strange they couldn't send it to BH for engraving!


 
That is so cool!  We want to do that with our bracelets.    May I ask how much it was?


----------



## kohl_mascara

darkangel07760 said:


> That is so cool!  We want to do that with our bracelets.    May I ask how much it was?



Free!!!


----------



## twitspie

I thought you would appreciate:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lestone-does-beach-bling-soaks-Dubai-sun.html


----------



## foxyqt

schadenfreude said:


> ^ That is a travesty! Too pretty to just sit.
> 
> I wear two WG Loves stacked, one regular and one mini, both with full diamonds.


 
I'd LOVE to see a picture!


----------



## beachy10

Does anyone have the YG love and 10 diamond love worn together? I'd love to see some pictures.


----------



## XCCX

twitspie said:


> I thought you would appreciate:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lestone-does-beach-bling-soaks-Dubai-sun.html





ahhh!!! a fully encrusted love to be stacked with my plain one!!! that is my ultimate dream now!!!!!! could it come true????


----------



## lanasyogamama

twitspie said:


> I thought you would appreciate:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lestone-does-beach-bling-soaks-Dubai-sun.html


 
Great jewelry, but what a pose hard.


----------



## kohl_mascara

lanasyogamama said:


> Great jewelry, but what a pose hard.


----------



## chanel-girl

twitspie said:


> I thought you would appreciate:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lestone-does-beach-bling-soaks-Dubai-sun.html



I haven't heard of her but that is quite a gorgeous Love stack! and those diamond studs...


----------



## twitspie

Her father is owner of Formula 1


----------



## surfergirljen

lanasyogamama said:


> Great jewelry, but what a pose hard.



 

I love that expression. 

What a spoiled useless twit. Officially hate her.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

twitspie said:


> I thought you would appreciate:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lestone-does-beach-bling-soaks-Dubai-sun.html


 
Wow! I think she looks best I've ever seen her in those picture! And the jewels must be really warming her as it's quite chilly in Dubai for swimming now.


----------



## XCCX

I posted these in the stacking thread but thought they could fit here as well since they are Love pieces! 

Cartier baby love bracelet in WG







Cartier love wedding band in WG with 1 diamond


----------



## schadenfreude

The mini and regular WG Loves, both with full diamonds, stacked:






I NEVER wear them separately.


----------



## ahertz

schadenfreude said:
			
		

> The mini and regular WG Loves, both with full diamonds, stacked:
> 
> I NEVER wear them separately.



Love!!!


----------



## prettycitygirl

Would someone please post the price of the plain gold bangles?  Thanks!


----------



## cantbelieve

prettycitygirl said:
			
		

> Would someone please post the price of the plain gold bangles?  Thanks!



£3925 for YG and RG
£4200 for WG


----------



## foxyqt

schadenfreude said:


> The mini and regular WG Loves, both with full diamonds, stacked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I NEVER wear them separately.


 
Lovely! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bink

Hi, ladies!  It's been a while.  So, i've had the plain rg and the four diamond rg love bracelets for almost a year now.  The ten diamond is next on my wish list, but I am having the hardest time figuring out what color.  wg, yg, rg?  What would you do?  Tia!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

If I was putting something with a RG, it would be a YG.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

bink said:


> Hi, ladies! It's been a while. So, i've had the plain rg and the four diamond rg love bracelets for almost a year now. The ten diamond is next on my wish list, but I am having the hardest time figuring out what color. wg, yg, rg? What would you do? Tia!!!


 
I would go for WG: it will sparkle like crazy and will not bleld in between your RG ones if you decide to stack.


----------



## goyardlover

this is totally random, but i was doing the jillian michael's 30 day shred and I could've sworn she's wearing a love bracelet throughout all the workouts!


----------



## sammie_sue

goyardlover said:


> this is totally random, but i was doing the jillian michael's 30 day shred and I could've sworn she's wearing a love bracelet throughout all the workouts!



I noticed that too! I was wondering if it was a gift from Bob Harper, since he wears multiple Loves.


----------



## hockeygirl

darkangel07760 said:


> That is so cool!  We want to do that with our bracelets.    May I ask how much it was?



I just got my bracelet and was told the engraving is free but has to be done within 3 months of purchase.  Oh, this is the Beverly Hills store.


----------



## cantbelieve

Has anyone ever special ordered a size e.g. half size or size 15? Any idea how long it will take and any extra cost?


----------



## bink

lightpinkdaisy said:


> I would go for WG: it will sparkle like crazy and will not bleld in between your RG ones if you decide to stack.





lanasyogamama said:


> If I was putting something with a RG, it would be a YG.



Thanks, ladies!! I think it will take comparing them in the store to better make up my mind, we'll see! So far, I see pros and cons for each color.  Haha, oops!


----------



## ladybecham

hockeygirl said:


> I just got my bracelet and was told the engraving is free but has to be done within 3 months of purchase. Oh, this is the Beverly Hills store.


 
Does this also apply to Canadian stores?


----------



## kohl_mascara

ladybecham said:


> Does this also apply to Canadian stores?



I got my engraving done at the BH location also.  Not sure if this policy is the same at all Cartier boutiques or just BH. Best thing is to call your local boutique and ask.


----------



## hockeygirl

ladybecham said:


> Does this also apply to Canadian stores?




Not sure but it sounded like a Cartier policy?  Free engraving if done within 3 months of purchase from the store.  Not sure if they charge (or how much) if done later.


----------



## darkangel07760

hockeygirl said:


> I just got my bracelet and was told the engraving is free but has to be done within 3 months of purchase. Oh, this is the Beverly Hills store.


 
ok!  thanks for the info.


----------



## cantbelieve

ladybecham said:
			
		

> Does this also apply to Canadian stores?



All stores I think as it is the same in London!


----------



## radio_shrink

cantbelieve said:


> Has anyone ever special ordered a size e.g. half size or size 15? Any idea how long it will take and any extra cost?



I believe a size 15 costs 30% more than the regular price. Not sure about time frame or for half sizes.


----------



## chanel-girl

cantbelieve said:


> Has anyone ever special ordered a size e.g. half size or size 15? Any idea how long it will take and any extra cost?



I don't think I have heard of anyone having a size 15 but I know it has been brought up. I heard the 30% more then the retail also but I would check with Cartier. I never heard about Cartier doing half sizes. What size is your wrist?


----------



## ladybecham

kohl_mascara said:


> I got my engraving done at the BH location also.  Not sure if this policy is the same at all Cartier boutiques or just BH. Best thing is to call your local boutique and ask.



I checked my local store in Vancouver, it is only one month.  I have until this weekend!


----------



## honhon

beachy10 said:


> Does anyone have the YG love and 10 diamond love worn together? I'd love to see some pictures.


Hi beachy 10, I have a RG no diamond and WG 10 diamond.  I got them in different sizes (long story behind) and I wore WG on my left and RG on my right for a year and got tired of it I went to Cartier boutique to get them cleaned and help me bring WG to right to be together with RG.
Let me upload pix later must ask for help to do that.


----------



## cantbelieve

chanel-girl said:
			
		

> I don't think I have heard of anyone having a size 15 but I know it has been brought up. I heard the 30% more then the retail also but I would check with Cartier. I never heard about Cartier doing half sizes. What size is your wrist?



I just measured my wrist and it's 5.5..!! When I tried on the 16 my SO said it looked a bit loose..and I do prefer a closer fit I think..but 30% extra!! Wow..I'm going to get it tomorrow and I wanna wear it straight away!! So not sure whether I wanna wait even LONGER for custom made..hmmmm. The only size 15 I saw was on eBay but im sorta old fashioned in that I kinda don't really trust it..


----------



## kohl_mascara

cantbelieve said:
			
		

> I just measured my wrist and it's 5.5..!! When I tried on the 16 my SO said it looked a bit loose..and I do prefer a closer fit I think..but 30% extra!! Wow..I'm going to get it tomorrow and I wanna wear it straight away!! So not sure whether I wanna wait even LONGER for custom made..hmmmm. The only size 15 I saw was on eBay but im sorta old fashioned in that I kinda don't really trust it..



Interesting...I have a 5.5 wrist and my sa recommended the 17. I wish i had a 16 because it's snug without being too tight and still has some movement. I think 16 will be perfect for you because if you type at the computer or use your mouse, you can push it up on your arm so it doesn't keep clanging against stuff. The 15 will probably give you no movement.


----------



## beachy10

honhon said:


> Hi beachy 10, I have a RG no diamond and WG 10 diamond. I got them in different sizes (long story behind) and I wore WG on my left and RG on my right for a year and got tired of it I went to Cartier boutique to get them cleaned and help me bring WG to right to be together with RG.
> Let me upload pix later must ask for help to do that.


 
To upload a pic I click on the paperclip and find it on my computer.


----------



## lanasyogamama

30% more for a smaller bracelet?  That stinks!


----------



## kohl_mascara

ladybecham said:


> I checked my local store in Vancouver, it is only one month.  I have until this weekend!



Good luck!  Hope you get your engraving put in before then!!!


----------



## Lanier

I'm getting the itch for another Love bracelet...


----------



## lanasyogamama

^ Only one way to scratch that, lol!


----------



## jessio312

I have a yellow gold Cartier love ring with 3 diamonds and a yellow gold love bracelet in 17 as well as a pink gold in 17 I wear them together all the time! I love them


----------



## babybumpkins

jessio312 said:


> I have a yellow gold Cartier love ring with 3 diamonds and a yellow gold love bracelet in 17 as well as a pink gold in 17 I wear them together all the time! I love them



Lovely! would love to see pics !!!! Contemplating that second one ...not sure if it is exactly my style or I could pull it off 24/7.


----------



## chanel-girl

cantbelieve said:


> I just measured my wrist and it's 5.5..!! When I tried on the 16 my SO said it looked a bit loose..and I do prefer a closer fit I think..but 30% extra!! Wow..I'm going to get it tomorrow and I wanna wear it straight away!! So not sure whether I wanna wait even LONGER for custom made..hmmmm. The only size 15 I saw was on eBay but im sorta old fashioned in that I kinda don't really trust it..



I know quite a few ladies have a 5.5" or a bit bigger wrist and most went with a 16 and some a 17.  I honestly think a 15 might be uncomfortably tight on a 5.5" wrist... My wrist is 4.75" and my size 16" is not too loose on me. I would try on a 16 again and try on the sizer for the 15 because there is a big difference between each size.


----------



## XCCX

Just got my first Rolex!!!
Had to post here as well, together with Cartier Love cuff and Lanieres wedding band


----------



## Lharding

xactreality said:


> Just got my first Rolex!!!
> Had to post here as well, together with Cartier Love cuff and Lanieres wedding band



Congrats!  Beautiful combo.


----------



## chanel-girl

xactreality said:


> Just got my first Rolex!!!
> Had to post here as well, together with Cartier Love cuff and Lanieres wedding band



So pretty!


----------



## DA Club

cantbelieve said:


> I just measured my wrist and it's 5.5..!! When I tried on the 16 my SO said it looked a bit loose..and I do prefer a closer fit I think..but 30% extra!! Wow..I'm going to get it tomorrow and I wanna wear it straight away!! So not sure whether I wanna wait even LONGER for custom made..hmmmm. The only size 15 I saw was on eBay but im sorta old fashioned in that I kinda don't really trust it..



Hey there, not sure if you saw the post about sizes of love bracelets, but most of us who have your size wrists or smaller wear a size 16. I've had mine for six years and wear it everyday (I just added a second love too) and they feel fine. I wouldnt custom order a 15, I think it would be too tight.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/what-size-is-your-cartier-love-bangle-654277.html


----------



## darkangel07760

xactreality said:


> Just got my first Rolex!!!
> Had to post here as well, together with Cartier Love cuff and Lanieres wedding band



Wow those look great together! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cantbelieve

DA Club said:


> Hey there, not sure if you saw the post about sizes of love bracelets, but most of us who have your size wrists or smaller wear a size 16. I've had mine for six years and wear it everyday (I just added a second love too) and they feel fine. I wouldnt custom order a 15, I think it would be too tight.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/what-size-is-your-cartier-love-bangle-654277.html



Thanks! yeah i ended up choosing size 16 after all..i asked why it was 30% more and the SA told me it's cuz they have to make the mould (unless they have already made a size 15 before but he would have to call up and ask) and it would take another 3 months! I couldn't wait that long 

on another note...

can you guys spot what's wrong with this picture??  (it's not me btw i just found it on a blog)


----------



## lanasyogamama

The spacing on the symbols looks off?


----------



## cantbelieve

The 'I' inside the screw symbols are in the other direction! Is this just another old model of the bracelet you think?


----------



## XCCX

^ I don't think its an older model, this is way off!


----------



## lanasyogamama

cantbelieve said:


> The 'I' inside the screw symbols are in the other direction! Is this just another old model of the bracelet you think?



Oh yeah, you're right!


----------



## sammie_sue

Fake!!!! Holy crap.


----------



## Lanier

xactreality said:


> Just got my first Rolex!!!
> Had to post here as well, together with Cartier Love cuff and Lanieres wedding band



I love the Lanieres wedding band!  A Cartier SA told me I should get something from the collection since it is so similar to my name LOL.


----------



## chanel-girl

^ That is so cute...


----------



## chanel-girl

cantbelieve said:


> The 'I' inside the screw symbols are in the other direction! Is this just another old model of the bracelet you think?



When I first looked I noticed something looks decidedly "off". Aside from the screw direction the fit looks a little wonky. That is definitely a knock off, Cartier never changed the direction of the screws


----------



## Taneya

Lanier said:


> I'm getting the itch for another Love bracelet...



Me Too !!! This forum is indeed very poisonous  I already have the WG (4 diamonds), now I am thinking of getting the RG (4 diamonds) after reading AnnaKian's thread :lolots:


----------



## Lanier

Taneya said:


> Me Too !!! This forum is indeed very poisonous  I already have the WG (4 diamonds), now I am thinking of getting the RG (4 diamonds) after reading AnnaKian's thread :lolots:



I  *AnnaKlein*'s bracelets! The WG/RG diamond is a stunning combination.

I'm contemplating getting another Love bracelet near the end of the year.


----------



## XCCX

Lanier said:


> I love the Lanieres wedding band!  A Cartier SA told me I should get something from the collection since it is so similar to my name LOL.



ITA with the SA! Although I must say, I like the wedding band the most out of the collection, its so delicate and unique..


----------



## Younna

cantbelieve said:
			
		

> Thanks! yeah i ended up choosing size 16 after all..i asked why it was 30% more and the SA told me it's cuz they have to make the mould (unless they have already made a size 15 before but he would have to call up and ask) and it would take another 3 months! I couldn't wait that long
> 
> on another note...
> 
> can you guys spot what's wrong with this picture??  (it's not me btw i just found it on a blog)



This is hilarious! Worst fake ever! They could have made an effort at least.


----------



## calisnoopy

chanel-girl said:


> Certain Saks, Neiman's used to but I was told they no longer sell Cartier jewelry. You can find the complete list on the Cartier website.


 
I know...so sad--I know Saks in Miami used to have Cartier jewelry, I believe it was the only Saks with Cartier jewelry--is that no longer there or no longer have jewelry either?

I remember when I got my WG love bracelet and got a $1000 EGC...those were the days =X


----------



## calisnoopy

bb10lue said:


> Xmas gift (WG) from DF and now my tri color sets completed!!!
> 
> View attachment 1553320


 
weeee love the tricolor!!!  i never thought of that until i saw your pics--haha tpf is SOOO dangerous!!


----------



## calisnoopy

purseinsanity said:


> Here's my RG Love paired with my new RG Rolex!
> 
> (My camera sucks, which is probably the reason the both look YG!)


 

gorgeous!!!  you have such amazing taste!!

bte we need to catch up over email soon hehe


----------



## calisnoopy

Was in Cartier BH recently and added

*--Diamants Legers de Cartier with the 7 diamonds in YG *(didn't think I'd love this but its so feminine and delicate!)
http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/b6033000-diamants-légers-de-cartier-bracelet

*--Cartier Trinity 100th U.S. Anniversary Limited Edition charity bracelet* (from 2009) loves the 3 little diamond stars...and my SA showed me how it could easily be worn as a necklace pendant too!


----------



## wren

calisnoopy said:


> Was in Cartier BH recently and added
> 
> *--Diamants Legers de Cartier with the 7 diamonds in YG *(didn't think I'd love this but its so feminine and delicate!)
> http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/b6033000-diamants-légers-de-cartier-bracelet
> 
> *--Cartier Trinity 100th U.S. Anniversary Limited Edition charity bracelet* (from 2009) loves the 3 little diamond stars...and my SA showed me how it could easily be worn as a necklace pendant too!
> bridesmagazine.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/cartier-trinity-bracelet.jpg



Wow, I'd love to see pics of how you wear these with your other bracelets!!  You have the most amazing taste!!


----------



## partialtopink

I need opinions please... I have a YG love bracelet already, but I'm yearning for the YG diamond one (probably should have just gotten this one to begin with). my questions are: will this look good to have them together, and what are my options with diamonds/prices? thx


----------



## darkangel07760

calisnoopy said:


> Was in Cartier BH recently and added
> 
> *--Diamants Legers de Cartier with the 7 diamonds in YG *(didn't think I'd love this but its so feminine and delicate!)
> http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/b6033000-diamants-légers-de-cartier-bracelet
> 
> *--Cartier Trinity 100th U.S. Anniversary Limited Edition charity bracelet* (from 2009) loves the 3 little diamond stars...and my SA showed me how it could easily be worn as a necklace pendant too!
> 
> 
> bridesmagazine.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/cartier-trinity-bracelet.jpg


 
Oh my gosh, calisnoopy you have to show me how this was worn as a necklace... I have the baby trinity with the silk cord bracelet, and it ALWAYS unravels and so now I never wear it for fear of losing it!


----------



## calisnoopy

wren said:


> Wow, I'd love to see pics of how you wear these with your other bracelets!! You have the most amazing taste!!


 
will try to get pics soon...



darkangel07760 said:


> Oh my gosh, calisnoopy you have to show me how this was worn as a necklace... I have the baby trinity with the silk cord bracelet, and it ALWAYS unravels and so now I never wear it for fear of losing it!


 
ohh i havent tried it as a necklace, and if i do, id have to cut the silk cord bracelet its on right now...but the part where the 3 stars are--thats the part that you can loop a necklace chain into...not sure if id ever even get to doing that but it seemed cool as an option hehe

which is the piece that you have?


----------



## purseinsanity

calisnoopy said:


> gorgeous!!!  you have such amazing taste!!
> 
> bte we need to catch up over email soon hehe



  Thank you dear Cory!

And yes, we definitely need to catch up.

(I love the watch you got your BF!)


----------



## purseinsanity

calisnoopy said:


> Was in Cartier BH recently and added
> 
> *--Diamants Legers de Cartier with the 7 diamonds in YG *(didn't think I'd love this but its so feminine and delicate!)
> http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/b6033000-diamants-légers-de-cartier-bracelet
> 
> *--Cartier Trinity 100th U.S. Anniversary Limited Edition charity bracelet* (from 2009) loves the 3 little diamond stars...and my SA showed me how it could easily be worn as a necklace pendant too!



So pretty!  Can you do some modeling shots?


----------



## calisnoopy

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you dear Cory!
> 
> And yes, we definitely need to catch up.
> 
> (I love the watch you got your BF!)


 
yess---ill try to shoot an email this weekend, or if you do ill reply haha...im always so bad with this...



purseinsanity said:


> So pretty! Can you do some modeling shots?


 
i will try soon!!! hehe


----------



## darkangel07760

calisnoopy said:


> will try to get pics soon...
> 
> 
> 
> ohh i havent tried it as a necklace, and if i do, id have to cut the silk cord bracelet its on right now...but the part where the 3 stars are--thats the part that you can loop a necklace chain into...not sure if id ever even get to doing that but it seemed cool as an option hehe
> 
> which is the piece that you have?


 
I have the baby trinity on a silk cord!!


----------



## schadenfreude

Does anyone know anything about the wide Love cuff -- I've only seen it on Kanye. Is it a special order item?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I saw it at the Cartier boutique in St Thomas.


----------



## covetit

Just a heads up and update on the Loves and airport security. My size 16 YG Love set off the metal detectors at the Maui airport. I had to get patted down. Frankly, in the future, I may just leave the bracelet on as the pat down was faster than taking it on and off and avoids the hassle of bringing the screwdriver with me. It seems that some people have no trouble going thru security with their Loves. I wonder if it depends on how sensitive the machines are set or the type of metal?


----------



## ahertz

covetit said:
			
		

> Just a heads up and update on the Loves and airport security. My size 16 YG Love set off the metal detectors at the Maui airport. I had to get patted down. Frankly, in the future, I may just leave the bracelet on as the pat down was faster than taking it on and off and avoids the hassle of bringing the screwdriver with me. It seems that some people have no trouble going thru security with their Loves. I wonder if it depends on how sensitive the machines are set or the type of metal?



My WG bracelet has set off machines at LAX, Las Vegas and Oakland airports...


----------



## DA Club

ahertz said:


> My WG bracelet has set off machines at LAX, Las Vegas and Oakland airports...



When I used to just have the single WG, I never set it off cause I think on one of the threads here it said to keep your wrists high up as you're walking through almost like you're walking with two bent elbows. Now that I wear two together I always set it off. The good thing is most of the airports I frequent now have the X-rays (or I look for the X-ray lines like Oakland airport) and now I don't have to take off any jewelry! I can't wait till all airports have this.


----------



## hockeygirl

covetit said:


> Just a heads up and update on the Loves and airport security. My size 16 YG Love set off the metal detectors at the Maui airport. I had to get patted down. Frankly, in the future, I may just leave the bracelet on as the pat down was faster than taking it on and off and avoids the hassle of bringing the screwdriver with me. It seems that some people have no trouble going thru security with their Loves. I wonder if it depends on how sensitive the machines are set or the type of metal?


 
I went through my first metal detector with my YG LOVE today at the Staples Center.  I've gone to Stapeles Center too many times to count and this was the first time it ever went off.


----------



## chubbiebunnie

This is actually why I'm thinking about possibly buying a cuff. I don't travel that much, but I don't want to be caught at the metal detector when I do.

Question to girls with the cuff: I have a Yurman cuff, and I hate it because it gets caught on things. The two open ends are perfect for snagging onto various objects, including other people's jackets! (Don't ask how ) Does the Cartier cuff do this also? I'm guessing that because it's flatter, it wouldn't happen.


----------



## chanel-girl

^^ I have gone through a few metal detectors at different airports since I got mine and haven't had it go off, I wonder if the new screw system (which mine is) doesn't cause the metal detectors to go off...


----------



## covetit

chanel-girl said:


> ^^ I have gone through a few metal detectors at different airports since I got mine and haven't had it go off, I wonder if the new screw system (which mine is) doesn't cause the metal detectors to go off...



Mines the new screw system too, and it set off the detector.


----------



## cantbelieve

do u think maybe cuz the screws are goldplated? like the screwdriver?


----------



## elitebysl

Mine is the new one as my sales told me the new one is all gold even the screw part.


----------



## radio_shrink

How do you guys keeep your bracelets looking nice? Whenever I look at my bracelet in the light, i notice the a million and one scratches on the bracelet......and i've only been wearing it a few months!!!!!!


----------



## thegraceful1

cantbelieve said:
			
		

> do u think maybe cuz the screws are goldplated? like the screwdriver?



No the screws are 18k gold too, both for old and new style.


----------



## beachy10

radio_shrink said:


> How do you guys keeep your bracelets looking nice? Whenever I look at my bracelet in the light, i notice the a million and one scratches on the bracelet......and i've only been wearing it a few months!!!!!!



I take mine off at night and don't wear it every day. I also buff it with the polishing cloth they provided me. It's inevitable it's going to get scratched.


----------



## darkangel07760

radio_shrink said:


> How do you guys keeep your bracelets looking nice? Whenever I look at my bracelet in the light, i notice the a million and one scratches on the bracelet......and i've only been wearing it a few months!!!!!!


 
Hehe I wear a sweatband at work and I STILL have scratches!  I know that I will just freak so I try to not let the scratches bother me...


----------



## XCCX

chubbiebunnie said:


> This is actually why I'm thinking about possibly buying a cuff. I don't travel that much, but I don't want to be caught at the metal detector when I do.
> 
> Question to girls with the cuff: I have a Yurman cuff, and I hate it because it gets caught on things. The two open ends are perfect for snagging onto various objects, including other people's jackets! (Don't ask how ) Does the Cartier cuff do this also? I'm guessing that because it's flatter, it wouldn't happen.



Exactly. I have the love cuff in size 17 and when I wear it I totally forgeet that its there! I can't describe how comfortable it is and how much I love it!


----------



## cantbelieve

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> Hehe I wear a sweatband at work and I STILL have scratches!  I know that I will just freak so I try to not let the scratches bother me...



Same here! Just over a week in and every little scratch still hurts!  especially of there is one on the ridge..! I wear it under my long sleeves most of the time and still manage to have scratches...how???


----------



## covetit

Does the new screw system leave more dents in the skin then the old system? I have the new system, and always have the cartier screw dents in my skin. Just me?


----------



## darkangel07760

cantbelieve said:


> Same here! Just over a week in and every little scratch still hurts!  especially of there is one on the ridge..! I wear it under my long sleeves most of the time and still manage to have scratches...how???



Sigh. I wish I knew. I am ok with it though.


----------



## darkangel07760

covetit said:


> Does the new screw system leave more dents in the skin then the old system? I have the new system, and always have the cartier screw dents in my skin. Just me?



Maybe your Love is too tight?


----------



## darkangel07760

Just took a good look at my Love. DANG there some serious scratches on one side! Oi.


----------



## cantbelieve

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> Just took a good look at my Love. DANG there some serious scratches on one side! Oi.



Yessss! Sad! Prefer shiny new over patina any day! I'm looking at my platinum band and I've worn it for less than a year and it's already so scratched..don't want my bracelet to be like that! Ah well...


----------



## thegraceful1

^^as we'll all know, scracthes are inevitable, but I still want my LOVE bracelet to look shiny, so I purchased these (alot of the ladies here used  them) Sunshine Polishing Cloths, there are yellow color and It's doesnt removed scratches but will polish the bracelet were the scratches are less noticeable.


----------



## cantbelieve

thegraceful1 said:
			
		

> ^^as we'll all know, scracthes are inevitable, but I still want my LOVE bracelet to look shiny, so I purchased these (alot of the ladies here used  them) Sunshine Polishing Cloths, there are yellow color and It's doesnt removed scratches but will polish the bracelet were the scratches are less noticeable.



Does it buff the bracelet as in removing teeny layer?


----------



## thegraceful1

I dont think so


----------



## pamella

I just got my Love cuff today and my sweet SA gave me a cleaning kit to go with it containing a spray, soft brush and polishing cloth.  I guess this won't do anything for
scratches, but just to make it a little shinier.  Has anyone used the cleaning kit?


----------



## *MJ*

pamella said:
			
		

> I just got my Love cuff today and my sweet SA gave me a cleaning kit to go with it containing a spray, soft brush and polishing cloth.  I guess this won't do anything for
> scratches, but just to make it a little shinier.  Has anyone used the cleaning kit?



I have that kit too, but I haven't used it yet. I've had my RG Love for four months, and so far it still looks pretty shiny!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## darkangel07760

I am ok with the scratches... Just haven't given it a good look in a few weeks!


----------



## Jujuma

You guys have gotten to me. I've posted a couple different times because I had to return my Christmas present and am trying to decide what to get in place of it. My husband and I were out to dinner last night discussing it and I said there were a few pieces I wanted that were not from our usual jewelry store, he asked what and out popped the L word. I didn't even know I wanted one! It's all this subliminal reading! He loved the idea of it. Now let's hope some money we have coming in comes thru! I know when we go to look I'll want a little bling, the curse of an April baby, diamond bs. Do you think the rg is as classic as yg?


----------



## darkangel07760

Jujuma said:


> You guys have gotten to me. I've posted a couple different times because I had to return my Christmas present and am trying to decide what to get in place of it. My husband and I were out to dinner last night discussing it and I said there were a few pieces I wanted that were not from our usual jewelry store, he asked what and out popped the L word. I didn't even know I wanted one! It's all this subliminal reading! He loved the idea of it. Now let's hope some money we have coming in comes thru! I know when we go to look I'll want a little bling, the curse of an April baby, diamond bs. Do you think the rg is as classic as yg?


 
The yg and the wg are my favorites!


----------



## beachy10

I was at the SF boutique today and they have the all pave love bracelet in rose gold and white gold. I think it's about $37K. I almost fainted. My SA insisted I try it on but I said I better not. I asked about price increased and the SA said he hadn't heard anything. He said as long as gold prices stabalize there shouldn't be any more increases but I am not so convinced.


----------



## lmm1885

Can any tell me how can I bring the Love bracelet to Cartier store for authenticate?? Also how can I get the valuation report?? Thx u


----------



## monstar

what's the smallest size the love bracelet comes in or do they do special sizing? my wrist is 12.5 cm and i think 16 might be too big??


----------



## thegraceful1

lmm1885 said:
			
		

> Can any tell me how can I bring the Love bracelet to Cartier store for authenticate?? Also how can I get the valuation report?? Thx u



Call or go to their website to get a phone# of a location near you and you call them and ask those questions.


----------



## alana40

lmm1885 said:


> Can any tell me how can I bring the Love bracelet to Cartier store for authenticate?? Also how can I get the valuation report?? Thx u



I took my in a month ago to Cartier and simply said to them that I inheritage this Love Bracelet and I would like to get the valuation Certificate for the insurance purpose. SA asked me a few questions like do I have the receipt and where did I bought it from, I just told them that I don't know and I bracelet was my mother pass down to me. Then SA take a look and got it clarify then 5 days later I got my valuation certificate in the mail. Hope that help


----------



## XCCX

Do you guys think that it would be too much for me to get one more Love piece? I have the love cuff in yg, love wedding band in wg with a diamond and the baby lovr bracelet in wg.. I would like to get the love ring or wb in plain yg :shame: I also have the laneries wb in yg so I don't know lol!


----------



## chanel-girl

pamella said:


> I just got my Love cuff today and my sweet SA gave me a cleaning kit to go with it containing a spray, soft brush and polishing cloth.  I guess this won't do anything for
> scratches, but just to make it a little shinier.  Has anyone used the cleaning kit?



I didn't get a cleaning kit when I got mine a few months ago...oh well


----------



## chanel-girl

monstar said:


> what's the smallest size the love bracelet comes in or do they do special sizing? my wrist is 12.5 cm and i think 16 might be too big??



16 is the smallest size, you can special order a 15 but it is supposed to cost an additional 30% . I would try it on in person to see how it fits you. My wrist is 4 3/4" or a little under 12.5 cm and I am happy with a 16" and don't think it is too loose.


----------



## chanel-girl

xactreality said:


> Do you guys think that it would be too much for me to get one more Love piece? I have the love cuff in yg, love wedding band in wg with a diamond and the baby lovr bracelet in wg.. I would like to get the love ring or wb in plain yg :shame: I also have the laneries wb in yg so I don't know lol!



What about another Love bracelet? Hehe The Rainbow RG is on the website right now....so gorgeous


----------



## pamella

chanel-girl said:


> I didn't get a cleaning kit when I got mine a few months ago...oh well



I'm sure if you go back and ask they will give you one! It actually comes
in a pretty red Cartier box too, and also an instruction booklet. BTW, I am
"over the moon" with my YG Cuff. I was sized  as a 16 in the bracelet, but
got the 17 in the cuff. I love the fact that I can take it off to sleep. I thank
all of you ladies here for helping me make the right decision with all your
valuable information!


----------



## chanel-girl

Jujuma said:


> You guys have gotten to me. I've posted a couple different times because I had to return my Christmas present and am trying to decide what to get in place of it. My husband and I were out to dinner last night discussing it and I said there were a few pieces I wanted that were not from our usual jewelry store, he asked what and out popped the L word. I didn't even know I wanted one! It's all this subliminal reading! He loved the idea of it. Now let's hope some money we have coming in comes thru! I know when we go to look I'll want a little bling, the curse of an April baby, diamond bs. Do you think the rg is as classic as yg?



The RG with diamonds is to die for, I compared it next to the YG 4 diamond when I got mine and it is so close in color. I think the RG really is just as classic as the YG. I got YG because it looks better on me but lots of TPFers have RG.


----------



## cantbelieve

^^agree, or the love with the semi precious stones!! 

I had my heart set on the RG but when I tried it on and compared it to the YG, the YG stood out more whereas the RG was more subtle. I think that another tpfer had the same situation as well..


----------



## lilgirl

Anyone know if they are going to increase the price of the love bangle soon?  I am trying to save up for one and am wondering how much time I have.  Thanks!


----------



## Jujuma

I think I have to go visit the rg and start a relationship!


----------



## Lanier

pamella said:


> I just got my Love cuff today and my sweet SA gave me a cleaning kit to go with it containing a spray, soft brush and polishing cloth.  I guess this won't do anything for
> scratches, but just to make it a little shinier.  Has anyone used the cleaning kit?



I received this kit when I purchased my Love bracelet in October and have used it once. You are correct-- it makes the bracelet shinier but doesn't take out scratches.


----------



## beachy10

lilgirl said:


> Anyone know if they are going to increase the price of the love bangle soon? I am trying to save up for one and am wondering how much time I have. Thanks!


 
I asked onf of the SAs this weekend and he didn't know. He said if gold stabilizes it wouldn't go up but I don't have 100% faith in that answer. I am going to see if my SA can give me a heads up notice in case.


----------



## pamella

lilgirl said:


> Anyone know if they are going to increase the price of the love bangle soon?  I am trying to save up for one and am wondering how much time I have.  Thanks!



I asked my SA this very question this on Saturday and he said some time 
in March.


----------



## lilgirl

pamella said:


> I asked my SA this very question this on Saturday and he said some time
> in March.



Thanks! I should get my tax return by then!


----------



## cantbelieve

Question: did any of you insure the your love bracelets? I mean cuz it's locked on and all...you'd hardly lose it right....


----------



## darkangel07760

pamella said:


> I'm sure if you go back and ask they will give you one! It actually comes
> in a pretty red Cartier box too, and also an instruction booklet. BTW, I am
> "over the moon" with my YG Cuff. I was sized as a 16 in the bracelet, but
> got the 17 in the cuff. I love the fact that I can take it off to sleep. I thank
> all of you ladies here for helping me make the right decision with all your
> valuable information!


 
Ooooo I will ask next time I am in SF.


----------



## mabli

I was curious if anyone had the new screw system replaced on their love bracelets?  Mine got nicked a bit from taking it off once and forgot to check if screw comes out before putting it back on.


----------



## beachy10

cantbelieve said:


> Question: did any of you insure the your love bracelets? I mean cuz it's locked on and all...you'd hardly lose it right....


 
Nope, I don't insure my jewelry


----------



## beachy10

mabli said:


> I was curious if anyone had the new screw system replaced on their love bracelets? Mine got nicked a bit from taking it off once and forgot to check if screw comes out before putting it back on.


 
I have the new screw system, the screws don't come out at all.


----------



## hockeygirl

mabli said:


> I was curious if anyone had the new screw system replaced on their love bracelets?  Mine got nicked a bit from taking it off once and forgot to check if screw comes out before putting it back on.



Not sure how scratched it is or where?  Do you have a picture?  Not sure how they can replace the new screw system since it's attached to the bracelet but maybe it's something that can be removed with polishing?


----------



## schadenfreude

cantbelieve said:


> Question: did any of you insure the your love bracelets? I mean cuz it's locked on and all...you'd hardly lose it right....



I insure most of my pieces > $1k... Love bracelet included. You never know...


----------



## EQJ83

Could one of you Cartier experts authenticate this Love bracelet for me? 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...jewelry-or-seller-30027-335.html#post20913951 (pics are in a post in this thread)

Thank you xoxox


----------



## Dilostyle

Taneya said:


> Me Too !!! This forum is indeed very poisonous  I already have the WG (4 diamonds), now I am thinking of getting the RG (4 diamonds) after reading AnnaKian's thread :lolots:



I agree ^^^^  I am getting my first Love in WG ( thanks girls for helping me decide ) and I'm planning the attack on my second.  This forum is totally dangerous.....but, in a good way


----------



## Learoycath

Finally, its on me  
Im loving it sooooo much, it seems size 16 is too loose for me :/ 
Oh no... 

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Learoycath said:


> Finally, its on me
> Im loving it sooooo much, it seems size 16 is too loose for me :/
> Oh no...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Congratulations - it looks great! Is it RG or YG?

It doesn't look too big from the photo either. How far does its slide up your arm?


----------



## Learoycath

DesignerNewbie said:
			
		

> Congratulations - it looks great! Is it RG or YG?
> 
> It doesn't look too big from the photo either. How far does its slide up your arm?



Thank you  
Its RG, i have attached the picture how far it slides 
I think its too loose

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Candice0985

I think it looks great, it doesn't slide too far imo. you want some movement!


----------



## *MJ*

I think it looks perfect!! Mine fits exactly like that!! It's gorgeous, congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Dilostyle

congratulations!!!!  Two more sleeps and I'm getting mine!!!!  Your looks perfect and I think the size is great.  Thats how I want mine to fit.


----------



## hockeygirl

Learoycath said:


> Thank you
> Its RG, i have attached the picture how far it slides
> I think its too loose
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Wow, it looks great!  That's definitely not too loose.  I don't think it's sliding too far down your hand or up your arm.  Enjoy your bracelet!


----------



## hockeygirl

Just thought I'd share how my new YG bracelet fits.  I love it!


----------



## chanel-girl

Learoycath said:


> Finally, its on me
> Im loving it sooooo much, it seems size 16 is too loose for me :/
> Oh no...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



It looks gorgeous on you! Mine fits very similar to yours. it is not too big imo, It looks very elegant! What size is your wrist?


----------



## chanel-girl

hockeygirl said:


> Just thought I'd share how my new YG bracelet fits.  I love it!



Beautiful! it looks perfect on you. Congrats on your new Love!!


----------



## XCCX

I posted these in the stackable rings thread but would love to hear what you guys over here think?


----------



## cantbelieve

xactreality said:
			
		

> I posted these in the stackable rings thread but would love to hear what you guys over here think?



You have long slim fingers to carry it off!


----------



## XCCX

cantbelieve said:


> You have long slim fingers to carry it off!


 
thanks! thats so sweet of you... I know it will look better with a thinner eternity band, but I think its ok this way too? Keep them comong please!


----------



## Candice0985

I think the stack works, all the bands are similar in thickness, a thin eternity band could work well too!


----------



## paruparo

Im probably the only one who will disagree... but i don't like it because you have 3 very beautiful rings, and all together, its quite distracting and each ring is not being given the chance to shine on its own...

i think just the solitaire and e-ring go lovely together. Or solitaire and love band. or if you are set to wear all 3, maybe wear the ering at the base of finger, love in the middle and solitaire..?


----------



## Learoycath

Thank you all for the feedback 
I think its better to wear it a bit loose, rather than too tights
Im loving this bracelet 
(&#643;&#426;&#728;&#9663;&#728&#9825;(&#728;&#9663;&#728;&#643;&#426

Enjoy ur bracelets too ladies (&#643;&#426;&#728;&#9663;&#728&#9825;(&#728;&#9663;&#728;&#643;&#426

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## cantbelieve

xactreality said:
			
		

> thanks! thats so sweet of you... I know it will look better with a thinner eternity band, but I think its ok this way too? Keep them comong please!



Like the other tpfer said, try another combo! But I suggest the love at the base, the solitaire then the e ring! Then it's nicely cushioned!


----------



## Learoycath

Hey again,
I need ur opinion.. Should i wear my watch on the same side as my love bracelet?
Or use it on the other hand?
Thanksssss heaps

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## DesignerNewbie

I prefer it to be not on the same side as your watch.

Had a look at the photo you uploaded regarding the fit of your bracelet - definitely doesn't look too big!


----------



## freshie2096

Learoycath said:


> Hey again,
> I need ur opinion.. Should i wear my watch on the same side as my love bracelet?
> Or use it on the other hand?
> Thanksssss heaps
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



My preference is wearing it on my watch-free wrist


----------



## azania

so i went to acrtier and got sized a 16. i prefered the look of the 17, btu the SA said that i am not supposed to be able to turn it.
so who can or cannot turm their bracelet here?


----------



## azania

freshie2096 said:


> My preference is wearing it on my watch-free wrist




i'd wear it also on the watch free one. plus, you don't scratch or bracelet AND watch.


----------



## pamella

Learoycath said:


> Finally, its on me
> Im loving it sooooo much, it seems size 16 is too loose for me :/
> Oh no...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Congrats on your new Love, it looks absolutely gorgeous on you!! Wear it
with joy!!!


----------



## ahertz

azania said:
			
		

> so i went to acrtier and got sized a 16. i prefered the look of the 17, btu the SA said that i am not supposed to be able to turn it.
> so who can or cannot turm their bracelet here?



I can turn mine with a bit of effort but it does not turn on its own.


----------



## *MJ*

I can turn mine as well...with a bit of effort.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## XCCX

I have the cuff in size 17 and it definately doesn't turn, otherwise it would slip off!


----------



## mabli

hockeygirl said:


> Not sure how scratched it is or where?  Do you have a picture?  Not sure how they can replace the new screw system since it's attached to the bracelet but maybe it's something that can be removed with polishing?



its nicked near the edge where the screw key sits on when you open or close the bracelet..not so noticeable but it feels rough when i run my fingers over it..i doesn't quite bother me until i run my fingers over it lol...just a bit ocd about feeling it


----------



## cantbelieve

mabli said:
			
		

> its nicked near the edge where the screw key sits on when you open or close the bracelet..not so noticeable but it feels rough when i run my fingers over it..i doesn't quite bother me until i run my fingers over it lol...just a bit ocd about feeling it



I think I know what you mean...I guess you kind of stripped the screw slightly? 

I'm terribly OCD as well about these things to the point I am constantly wearing it under my sleeves lol. But anyway, I have like a non smooth edge as well, not on the screw but on the actual edge of the bracelet where I must've nicked it on something, not noticeable to the eye but not smooth either. 

I guess there's really nothing you can do to be honest? I saw others had bought a more fitted screw for their bracelet cuz they said the screw itself was slightly smaller than the slot. I think you can get them anywhere in hardware stores etc, but I dunno...my bracelet slot fits the screw perfectly...???!


----------



## sheanabelle

xactreality said:


> I posted these in the stackable rings thread but would love to hear what you guys over here think?



i LOVE it!


----------



## Younna

Learoycath said:
			
		

> Finally, its on me
> Im loving it sooooo much, it seems size 16 is too loose for me :/
> Oh no...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



We are bracelet twins! It is gorgeous!
Mine is even looser, I sometimes think it is too loose but people remind me it is not. The big advantage is that I can push it up my arm if I am working at the computer or want it out of the way so it doesn't get scratched.
Yours is definitely NOT too loose!


----------



## calisnoopy

some random pics i thought i'd share of my Cartier YG and WG Love bracelets 

(am considering a 3rd one now, in RG, either with multicolor stones or plain...)

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b016760f19bbb970b-pi






http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0162fffc2e45970d-pi


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ Gorgeous! Love the stack!


----------



## tosh

Does anyone own the bigger love cuff?  I think it's discontinued now.


----------



## Dilostyle

calisnoopy said:


> some random pics i thought i'd share of my Cartier YG and WG Love bracelets
> 
> (am considering a 3rd one now, in RG, either with multicolor stones or plain...)
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b016760f19bbb970b-pi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b016760f19bbb970b-pi
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0162fffc2e45970d-pi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0162fffc2e45970d-pi




Inspiration for me to get the YG.


----------



## lanasyogamama

tosh said:
			
		

> Does anyone own the bigger love cuff?  I think it's discontinued now.



I saw it at the boutique in St. Thomas in November  Didn't you say you have a trip there soon?!


----------



## sjunky13

Ladies, my sa is holding a Trinity ring with one band in pave, classic size. It is gorgeous. But soooo expensive. I love it, I would do the red card and make payments. It is either this or a watch, the watch is accually cheaper. 
DH even liked it and he is not a trinity fan. With diamonds it is soo gorgeous. The con is if my weight changes, they can not size it at all because of the diamond band. 
What to do?!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Oh man, this is tough.  Do you have any other watches? I feel like I ultimately get more enjoyment from my watch than my trinity.  BUT, I have to say, I think you really want the ring.


----------



## sjunky13

TY I do! I have a Chanel J12 black with diamond markers. I wanted the 2 toned Cartier BB. I remember it did not get a nice welcome here. LOL.
 I could get the classic trinity and should have or maybe the size you have. 

I just would hate to spend the money and then need it to be sized!!! Maybe I should get earrings instead. LOL. My birthday is in 10 days and I want to buy myself something , a jewelry something. I don't know what though. I want to many things. I should get a bond or something. LOL.


----------



## tosh

Lanasyogamama,
  Really?   Wow, how cool is that?  I'll have to  check it out.  Hope they have one in my size and it has a really good discount!


----------



## kohl_mascara

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies, my sa is holding a Trinity ring with one band in pave, classic size. It is gorgeous. But soooo expensive. I love it, I would do the red card and make payments. It is either this or a watch, the watch is accually cheaper.
> DH even liked it and he is not a trinity fan. With diamonds it is soo gorgeous. The con is if my weight changes, they can not size it at all because of the diamond band.
> What to do?!



My mom has the small trinity with pave diamonds.  It sparkles like no other and is one of the most beautiful rings ever.  I would get the ring .. .but the fact that it is not resizeable is an issue.  I couldn't wear my mom's ring because it was too big for one finger or too small for the others, so I had to give it back. But those few weeks it was "mine" were glorious!!!


----------



## Candice0985

sjunky13 said:


> TY I do! I have a Chanel J12 black with diamond markers. I wanted the 2 toned Cartier BB. I remember it did not get a nice welcome here. LOL.
> I could get the classic trinity and should have or maybe the size you have.
> 
> I just would hate to spend the money and then need it to be sized!!! Maybe I should get earrings instead. LOL. My birthday is in 10 days and I want to buy myself something , a jewelry something. I don't know what though. I want to many things. I should get a bond or something. LOL.


how much does your finger size fluctuate? if you are wanting to lose weight the ring could always have the little ball things put on the inside of one band to make it a bit smaller??

it just cannot be sized up! personally between a watch and a sparkley ring, I'd go ring for sure! but what do you want more?

do not buy yourself a bond for your birthday! LOL


----------



## sjunky13

kohl_mascara said:


> My mom has the small trinity with pave diamonds. It sparkles like no other and is one of the most beautiful rings ever. I would get the ring .. .but the fact that it is not resizeable is an issue. I couldn't wear my mom's ring because it was too big for one finger or too small for the others, so I had to give it back. But those few weeks it was "mine" were glorious!!!


 

AWW! I tried both sizes on and the larger one looked best. The smaller one was lost on me. But hubby liked the smaller one on me. SA said the larger cause I am not a petite girl. LOL, I could swaing the smaller one and another Love for the price of the larger one!


Candice0985 said:


> how much does your finger size fluctuate? if you are wanting to lose weight the ring could always have the little ball things put on the inside of one band to make it a bit smaller??
> 
> it just cannot be sized up! personally between a watch and a sparkley ring, I'd go ring for sure! but what do you want more?
> 
> do not buy yourself a bond for your birthday! LOL


 No bond? LOL. Hopw about James bond? MMMMM! YUMM. 
Thew choice is VCA earrings Frivole large, Cartier trinity ring, with or w/o diamonds. 
New watch Cartier BB or VCA Frivole ring. YG. Or something from Tiffany's. I saw a pair of earrings there I liked. I have a LOT of gemstone rings . IDK . I also thought maybe a few stacking bands?


----------



## kohl_mascara

sjunky13 said:


> AWW! I tried both sizes on and the larger one looked best. The smaller one was lost on me. But hubby liked the smaller one on me. SA said the larger cause I am not a petite girl. LOL, I could swaing the smaller one and another Love for the price of the larger one!
> 
> No bond? LOL. Hopw about James bond? MMMMM! YUMM.
> Thew choice is VCA earrings Frivole large, Cartier trinity ring, with or w/o diamonds.
> New watch Cartier BB or VCA Frivole ring. YG. Or something from Tiffany's. I saw a pair of earrings there I liked. I have a LOT of gemstone rings . IDK . I also thought maybe a few stacking bands?



Oh, I know, it is SO EXPENSIVE.  But if given the choice, I'd get the classic/medium size too.  It has more oomph and presence and can stand on its own as a RHR.  The small one is more delicate looking and probably looks better stacked with other rings.  

Wow, you have a lot of other choices to choose from!!  Which one sings to you more??


----------



## Candice0985

sjunky13 said:


> AWW! I tried both sizes on and the larger one looked best. The smaller one was lost on me. But hubby liked the smaller one on me. SA said the larger cause I am not a petite girl. LOL, I could swaing the smaller one and another Love for the price of the larger one!
> 
> No bond? LOL. Hopw about James bond? MMMMM! YUMM.
> Thew choice is VCA earrings Frivole large, Cartier trinity ring, with or w/o diamonds.
> New watch Cartier BB or VCA Frivole ring. YG. Or something from Tiffany's. I saw a pair of earrings there I liked. I have a LOT of gemstone rings . IDK . I also thought maybe a few stacking bands?


frivole ring I do not have tiny fingers i'm size 8. just from my experience trying on band rings like the trinity. I prefer my rings to have something on top or a design. I find thin bands make my fingers look fatter whereas rings with a central design like  gemstones etc are a better look for me.

I don't know what you like or prefer this is all just imo!

and it depends which bond we are talking about here...daniel craig? then yes I choose the bond


----------



## sjunky13

kohl_mascara said:


> Oh, I know, it is SO EXPENSIVE. But if given the choice, I'd get the classic/medium size too. It has more oomph and presence and can stand on its own as a RHR. The small one is more delicate looking and probably looks better stacked with other rings.
> 
> Wow, you have a lot of other choices to choose from!! Which one sings to you more??


 The larger one, but the price! Ouch!


Candice0985 said:


> frivole ring I do not have tiny fingers i'm size 8. just from my experience trying on band rings like the trinity. I prefer my rings to have something on top or a design. I find thin bands make my fingers look fatter whereas rings with a central design like gemstones etc are a better look for me.
> 
> I don't know what you like or prefer this is all just imo!
> 
> and it depends which bond we are talking about here...daniel craig? then yes I choose the bond


 Oh god, D.C, yessssssssssss!!! He looks great as bond when he is weraing his black eyeliner. LOL.

I love the Frivole. I had it last year and returned it because it was too small. They gave me store credit and made me another, then my order was forgotton about. I ended up getting a refund because no one ever placed my order. My sa said it would be the same price, but now she is charging the increased price.  
I also have fat fingers and the Frivole looked good, great with VCA and Cartier bracelets. Damn I should call her and just get it! But there is no RED card at VCA! It would be a straight out purchase.


----------



## sjunky13

Look at this. is it bad that it looks like a KO?
http://www.bluenile.com/tri-color-gold-rolling-ring_21260


----------



## Candice0985

sjunky13 said:


> The larger one, but the price! Ouch!
> 
> Oh god, D.C, yessssssssssss!!! He looks great as bond when he is weraing his black eyeliner. LOL.
> 
> I love the Frivole. I had it last year and returned it because it was too small. They gave me store credit and made me another, then my order was forgotton about. I ended up getting a refund because no one ever placed my order. My sa said it would be the same price, but now she is charging the increased price.
> I also have fat fingers and the Frivole looked good, great with VCA and Cartier bracelets. Damn I should call her and just get it! But there is no RED card at VCA! It would be a straight out purchase.


that is true....only downside to VCA is that there's no return policy so you need to be sure before you purchase!
the cartier xl trinity is a nice size, it's too bad that if it had diamonds the price would be insane....

and guyliner is a no go in my books...I have a rule. I need to be the pretty one in the relationship


----------



## lanasyogamama

tosh said:


> Lanasyogamama,
> Really?   Wow, how cool is that?  I'll have to  check it out.  Hope they have one in my size and it has a really good discount!



This November they were doing a flat 15% off the top and no tax.  Didn't seem as negotiable as my last trip.


----------



## lanasyogamama

sjunky13 said:


> TY I do! I have a Chanel J12 black with diamond markers. I wanted the 2 toned Cartier BB. I remember it did not get a nice welcome here. LOL.
> I could get the classic trinity and should have or maybe the size you have.
> 
> I just would hate to spend the money and then need it to be sized!!! Maybe I should get earrings instead. LOL. My birthday is in 10 days and I want to buy myself something , a jewelry something. I don't know what though. I want to many things. I should get a bond or something. LOL.




Well, I don't know how old you are or what your life plans are.  I think it's really in the childbearing years that tend to change the 'ol fingers and waistline!  My fingers are the same as they were in my 20's, but yes, the fact you can't size it IS stressful.


----------



## hockeygirl

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> AWW! I tried both sizes on and the larger one looked best. The smaller one was lost on me. But hubby liked the smaller one on me. SA said the larger cause I am not a petite girl. LOL, I could swaing the smaller one and another Love for the price of the larger one!
> 
> No bond? LOL. Hopw about James bond? MMMMM! YUMM.
> Thew choice is VCA earrings Frivole large, Cartier trinity ring, with or w/o diamonds.
> New watch Cartier BB or VCA Frivole ring. YG. Or something from Tiffany's. I saw a pair of earrings there I liked. I have a LOT of gemstone rings . IDK . I also thought maybe a few stacking bands?



I was just in the Cartier store yesterday and was thinking about the Trinity ring with  white gold pave for my RHR (wedding anniversary gift).  I am kind of worried about the no sizing up.  I always think something like this (Cartier and anniversary gift) is what I would wear forever.  Would my fingers be the same size 20 or 30 years later? &#128513;


----------



## sjunky13

Candice0985 said:


> that is true....only downside to VCA is that there's no return policy so you need to be sure before you purchase!
> the cartier xl trinity is a nice size, it's too bad that if it had diamonds the price would be insane....
> 
> and guyliner is a no go in my books...I have a rule. I need to be the pretty one in the relationship


 

Yes, he wore the eyeliner in the bond films. LOL. I just talked to my SA at VCA, they sold the Friviole they had ordered for me and will try and locate another. I think I will get the Frivole, as I want the matching earrings anyway!



lanasyogamama said:


> Well, I don't know how old you are or what your life plans are. I think it's really in the childbearing years that tend to change the 'ol fingers and waistline! My fingers are the same as they were in my 20's, but yes, the fact you can't size it IS stressful.


 I am on meds right now. Lyrica and other weight inducing drugs. I am hoping to loose weight, so I will need to size down. With Cartier it is impossible. I just sized my rings up to an 8 from a 6. With the VCA, it can go up or down 2 sizes. 
Maybe a plain Trinity then? This way I wouln't feel horrible if it didn't fit anymore.


----------



## Candice0985

sjunky13 said:


> Yes, he wore the eyeliner in the bond films. LOL. I just talked to my SA at VCA, they sold the Friviole they had ordered for me and will try and locate another. *I think I will get the Frivole, as I want the matching earrings anyway!*
> 
> 
> I am on meds right now. Lyrica and other weight inducing drugs. I am hoping to loose weight, so I will need to size down. With Cartier it is impossible. I just sized my rings up to an 8 from a 6. With the VCA, it can go up or down 2 sizes.
> Maybe a plain Trinity then? This way I wouln't feel horrible if it didn't fit anymore.


sounds like you made a decision


----------



## sjunky13

Candice0985 said:


> sounds like you made a decision


 Yes. It is a very pretty ring! It gives great coverage and sizing is not a problem.
I may have to wait a while, but that is ok. I can get the matching earrings or pendant!!

I still love the trinity, even though hubby hates it and may get plain one. 

Hey, do you know where I can sell unloved gemstone rings? I have some in mint , used once condition. They are too cocktaily for me now.


----------



## Candice0985

sjunky13 said:


> Yes. It is a very pretty ring! It gives great coverage and sizing is not a problem.
> I may have to wait a while, but that is ok. I can get the matching earrings or pendant!!
> 
> I still love the trinity, even though hubby hates it and may get plain one.
> 
> Hey, do you know where I can sell unloved gemstone rings? I have some in mint , used once condition. They are too cocktaily for me now.


ebay, kijiji, bonanza???

maybe check into jewellery stores in your area and see if they take consignment pieces??


----------



## sjunky13

Candice0985 said:


> ebay, kijiji, bonanza???
> 
> maybe check into jewellery stores in your area and see if they take consignment pieces??


 
Or I can make them into another bracelet!!! Let me show you the main ring! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/do-you-sometimes-wear-another-ring-not-your-677310.html

I also have 2 amy and diamond rings, a loose ruby and an emerald ring with diamonds like a flower. Good quality. But dated. 

What could I make? A cool bandle with gemstones? Then it would need to be thick to support the larger cushions. HMM. I need to attend a jewelry remaking session


----------



## Candice0985

sjunky13 said:


> Or I can make them into another bracelet!!! Let me show you the main ring!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/do-you-sometimes-wear-another-ring-not-your-677310.html
> 
> I also have 2 amy and diamond rings, a loose ruby and an emerald ring with diamonds like a flower. Good quality. But dated.
> 
> What could I make? A cool bandle with gemstones? Then it would need to be thick to support the larger cushions. HMM. I need to attend a jewelry remaking session


hmmm you have a lot of colours and i'm sure shapes and sizes too. 

what about going to a jewellery re-design consultation with a goldsmith at a local jeweller?
In Canada we have Birks, it's our local high end jewellery stores and they regularly advertise jewellery design days. I have been to a few and bought stones, designed pieces, and redesigned old jewellery too.


----------



## sjunky13

Candice0985 said:


> hmmm you have a lot of colours and i'm sure shapes and sizes too.
> 
> what about going to a jewellery re-design consultation with a goldsmith at a local jeweller?
> In Canada we have Birks, it's our local high end jewellery stores and they regularly advertise jewellery design days. I have been to a few and bought stones, designed pieces, and redesigned old jewellery too.


 

That is what I am gonna do! I also have some small diamonds left over from a bracelet I had made from the old rings! 

I have some good raw materials. I think It will be fun! OMG. i also have a lighter blue topaz bracelet with about 15 small stones. I can just imagine the large london, the blue sapphire pave and the small topaz with diamond sscattered inside! OHHHH! 
Ok, enough OT! Thanks hun!


----------



## lanasyogamama

sjunky13 said:


> Yes, he wore the eyeliner in the bond films. LOL. I just talked to my SA at VCA, they sold the Friviole they had ordered for me and will try and locate another. I think I will get the Frivole, as I want the matching earrings anyway!
> 
> 
> I am on meds right now. Lyrica and other weight inducing drugs. I am hoping to loose weight, so I will need to size down. With Cartier it is impossible. I just sized my rings up to an 8 from a 6. With the VCA, it can go up or down 2 sizes.
> Maybe a plain Trinity then? This way I wouln't feel horrible if it didn't fit anymore.



Hmmm, it seems like the Trinity might be more trouble than it's worth, what if you end up on meds again later?  I think the Frivole will be amazing!!!


----------



## Candice0985

sjunky13 said:


> That is what I am gonna do! I also have some small diamonds left over from a bracelet I had made from the old rings!
> 
> I have some good raw materials. I think It will be fun! OMG. i also have a lighter blue topaz bracelet with about 15 small stones. I can just imagine the large london, the blue sapphire pave and the small topaz with diamond sscattered inside! OHHHH!
> Ok, enough OT! Thanks hun!


 no problem!


----------



## lumy_

I got my first Love bracelet yesterday, in the city of love (Roma, amor!). Pre purchase, I was determined I would get a RG 16 to wear next to my steel w/ WG Rolex, but when I tried on the bracelets at Cartier I ended up with a YG 17 that I now wear on the other hand than the watch! It just felt more right. I love, love the RG but YG felt more classic. I like that the 17 is a tad more roomy than the 16 so I can turn it around with some effort and also slide it up my arm a bit when typing on a computer. I'm so happy with this purchase, something I will wear 24/7 for the rest of my life!


----------



## surfergirljen

Congrats lumy! What a nice place to buy a LOVE bracelet!!!  I'd be scared to wear it on the same side as a Rolex too - gold scratching gold and all. I'm trying to make the transition to my right hand too but it'll take some mental getting used to - have always worn on my left from my tennis playing days!


----------



## lumy_

surfergirljen said:


> Congrats lumy! What a nice place to buy a LOVE bracelet!!!  I'd be scared to wear it on the same side as a Rolex too - gold scratching gold and all. I'm trying to make the transition to my right hand too but it'll take some mental getting used to - have always worn on my left from my tennis playing days!



Thanks!! I actually switched my watch to the right hand, (which I've always prefered anyway), so my Love is on my left wrist! I'm not so afraid of scratching, I always use my beloved things intensely and I like when things show small signs of the history of wear, if you know what I mean - it was more a matter of the watch distracting..the bracelet looks so beautiful on it's own!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Here are some random shots of my Cartier Love bracelets in YG and WG with *

--Cartier Trinity U.S. 100th Anniversary Charity bracelet

--other Cartier Charity bracelets

--Anita Ko 18K YG with pave spike bracelet

--Cartier Melopee/Diamants Legers de Cartier 7 diamond YG bracelet


----------



## chanel-girl

Beautiful! That is quite the stack!


----------



## AnnaKian

Oh wow *calisnoopy pretty !!
Thanks for posting pics! *


----------



## AnnaKian

lumy_ said:


> Thanks!! I actually switched my watch to the right hand, (which I've always prefered anyway), so my Love is on my left wrist! I'm not so afraid of scratching, I always use my beloved things intensely and I like when things show small signs of the history of wear, if you know what I mean - it was more a matter of the watch distracting..the bracelet looks so beautiful on it's own!


 
Congrats on your YG Love!
I have two Loves (WG & RG) and wore them together on my right wrist (watch on the left). Then I switched them both to wear with my watch, and now I wear one on each wrist, because I also think the bracelet looks so pretty on it's own...
Still being indecisive...don't know....one on each wrist....does that look like wearing handcuffs...??? Aaaargh...this is terrible..!


----------



## Vajj

lumy_ said:
			
		

> I got my first Love bracelet yesterday, in the city of love (Roma, amor!). Pre purchase, I was determined I would get a RG 16 to wear next to my steel w/ WG Rolex, but when I tried on the bracelets at Cartier I ended up with a YG 17 that I now wear on the other hand than the watch! It just felt more right. I love, love the RG but YG felt more classic. I like that the 17 is a tad more roomy than the 16 so I can turn it around with some effort and also slide it up my arm a bit when typing on a computer. I'm so happy with this purchase, something I will wear 24/7 for the rest of my life!



Congrat's. Nice memory. À love bracelet in Rome... I'm swooning..


----------



## goyardlover

calisnoopy said:


> *Here are some random shots of my Cartier Love bracelets in YG and WG with *
> 
> --Cartier Trinity U.S. 100th Anniversary Charity bracelet
> 
> --other Cartier Charity bracelets
> 
> --Anita Ko 18K YG with pave spike bracelet
> 
> --Cartier Melopee/Diamants Legers de Cartier 7 diamond YG bracelet
> 
> 
> View attachment 1590653
> 
> 
> View attachment 1590654
> 
> 
> View attachment 1590655
> 
> 
> View attachment 1590656



wow calisnoopy! you've got an amazing collection! i am drooling....


----------



## lumy_

AnnaKian said:
			
		

> Congrats on your YG Love!
> I have two Loves (WG & RG) and wore them together on my right wrist (watch on the left). Then I switched them both to wear with my watch, and now I wear one on each wrist, because I also think the bracelet looks so pretty on it's own...
> Still being indecisive...don't know....one on each wrist....does that look like wearing handcuffs...??? Aaaargh...this is terrible..!



Thanks!  Now I just want to have my bracelet engraved! 

I'd like to add another bracelet one day and I imagine I would wear them together on one wrist! I saw the pictures of yours, gorgeous with RG and WG together! However you wear them, you can't really go wrong!


----------



## AnnaKian

lumy_ said:


> Thanks!  Now I just want to have my bracelet engraved!
> 
> I'd like to add another bracelet one day and I imagine I would wear them together on one wrist! I saw the pictures of yours, gorgeous with RG and WG together! However you wear them, you can't really go wrong!





Will Cartier do the engraving for you?
I would recommend so,they engraved our weddingrings. We opted for their 'classic cartier style' and are very happy with the result!

These bracelets work very addictive, so does this forum. I was SO sure that ONE bracelet would be fine. But one year later added a second one and now even considering the third yellow classic version haha...
 So mind this slippery slope....


----------



## lumy_

AnnaKian said:
			
		

> Will Cartier do the engraving for you?
> I would recommend so,they engraved our weddingrings. We opted for their 'classic cartier style' and are very happy with the result!
> 
> These bracelets work very addictive, so does this forum. I was SO sure that ONE bracelet would be fine. But one year later added a second one and now even considering the third yellow classic version haha...
> So mind this slippery slope....



No, I wish they could have done it, but I got it just the day before we went home and there's no Cartier near here unfortunately. Yes, they're so addictive, I want another one too (but will probably wait a year or two) - but since it's worn 24/7 it's a great "cost per wear" investment


----------



## Dilostyle

I am excited to join your love collection group.  I am now a new owner sooo excited.  I have been lusting for one forever.


----------



## darkangel07760

AnnaKian said:


> Will Cartier do the engraving for you?
> I would recommend so,they engraved our weddingrings. We opted for their 'classic cartier style' and are very happy with the result!
> 
> These bracelets work very addictive, so does this forum. I was SO sure that ONE bracelet would be fine. But one year later added a second one and now even considering the third yellow classic version haha...
> So mind this slippery slope....


 
(puts hands out as if to ward off the temptation)
I'm good!  I have my WG one!  Though I think a YG cuff would be cool... 
(runs away)


----------



## AnnaKian

darkangel07760 said:


> (puts hands out as if to ward off the temptation)
> I'm good! I have my WG one! Though I think a YG cuff would be cool...
> (runs away)


 

:giggles::giggles:


----------



## chanel-girl

Dilostyle said:


> I am excited to join your love collection group.  I am now a new owner sooo excited.  I have been lusting for one forever.


Congrats on your new Love!


----------



## chanel-girl

lumy_ said:


> No, I wish they could have done it, but I got it just the day before we went home and there's no Cartier near here unfortunately. Yes, they're so addictive, I want another one too (but will probably wait a year or two) - *but since it's worn 24/7 it's a great "cost per wear" investment *



I agree!


----------



## tosh

You are so right about the slippery slope!
Well, I'm slippin 
I have a YG cuff and I told my DH that I was thinking of adding the RG one and he said well you should add the WG one also, so that you can wear all 3!
I don't really think he knew what he was saying


----------



## Candice0985

haha I like the way your DH thinks! quick! run to Cartier before he realizes what he said!:doggie:


----------



## ligrl

Hi I am debating on whether I should get an open love cuff or a bracelet in yg... I take my jewelry off the minute I get home so I dont know if bracelet is a good option for me...I am torn cause cartier love bracelet is a classic and more pupular than the cuff..does anyone have both ? and which one do you prefer more?


----------



## Phillyfan

I have WG bangle bracelet, RG cuff and YG cuff. I love them all. Sorry I can't be of much help. But I suppose if you take all your jewelry off when you walk in - then cuff is the better way to go.


----------



## ligrl

Hokaplan said:


> I have WG bangle bracelet, RG cuff and YG cuff. I love them all. Sorry I can't be of much help. But I suppose if you take all your jewelry off when you walk in - then cuff is the better way to go.


 

I only tried on the cuff at the cartier store they wouldnt let me try on the bracelet..Did you get the same size in both? Does the cuff have the same fit as the bracelet?  

I am planning on going to a different Cartier store this week hopefully they will let try them both on.


----------



## beachy10

ligrl said:


> Hi I am debating on whether I should get an open love cuff or a bracelet in yg... I take my jewelry off the minute I get home so I dont know if bracelet is a good option for me...I am torn cause cartier love bracelet is a classic and more pupular than the cuff..does anyone have both ? and which one do you prefer more?


 
I had the same dilema but the new screw system makes putting in on/taking it off really easy. I tried on the cuff but no sizes I tried on fit me right. I went with the size 17 in the bracelet.


----------



## Babsiegirl

ligrl said:


> Hi I am debating on whether I should get an open love cuff or a bracelet in yg... I take my jewelry off the minute I get home so I dont know if bracelet is a good option for me...I am torn cause cartier love bracelet is a classic and more pupular than the cuff..does anyone have both ? and which one do you prefer more?


I just got RG bracelet with new screw system size 17.  I too do not like to wear jewelry 24/7.  I've had no issues putting on or taking off myself!!


----------



## Creammia

Hi ladies i will be travelling to Europe next month, just want to know the current price for:

Rose Gold Love bangle and the White gold love bangle.

I saw a pink gold love bangle b4, does it still exist or it is seasonal? 

Thank you ladies~


----------



## darkangel07760

sigh... so I was taking a close look at my Love today, and I noticed that I had even MORE of those strange abrasions (it looks like someone slid my Love over a Brillo pad) on my bracelet than before.
since I was already at my local jewelers, I asked him what might be the issue and he said most likely it was the titanium Tiffany bracelet that I was wearing along with the Love...
Gah!  I really like how the two look together, but I CANNOT wear them together... I have to tell you, as soon as I can post some pics, I will show you...
I am just glad I figured out what the issue was.  
So, lesson learned.  Don't wear titanium with your Love bracelet.


----------



## cclove898

Hey everyone, I feel so outdated because I'm just reading about the new screw system, can someone tell me what this is all about, any pics? 
If we have the old screws can we go to an SA and get the new screws, will it be compatible with our love bracelet?


----------



## ligrl

Did SA let you try on your love bracelet at store before buying it?


----------



## cantbelieve

ligrl said:
			
		

> Did SA let you try on your love bracelet at store before buying it?



Yup...it was brand new still wrapped in that plastic film/bag do I was the only one that had tried it on. So in a way...I'm kinda happy bout that. Weird I know..


----------



## Babsiegirl

cclove898 said:


> Hey everyone, I feel so outdated because I'm just reading about the new screw system, can someone tell me what this is all about, any pics?
> If we have the old screws can we go to an SA and get the new screws, will it be compatible with our love bracelet?


I'm new to the Love bracelet, but what I can figure, the old system the screws came out?  My RG Love the screws don't come out.


----------



## Kathd

Babsiegirl said:


> I'm new to the Love bracelet, but what I can figure, the old system the screws came out? My RG Love the screws don't come out.


 
Yes indeed.  The people with a LOVE bracelet with an old system have to take the screws completely out in order to open the bracelet.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Kathd said:


> Yes indeed.  The people with a LOVE bracelet with an old system have to take the screws completely out in order to open the bracelet.



I'm glad I have the new system then.  I'm not used to having jewelry on all the time.  I did wear the Love overnight once.  The bracelet is amazingly heavy and my wrist was kinda sore.  Anyone else have these issues?  I'm glad I can take it on/off by myself.  I hope I don't wear the screws out!!


----------



## JPsb

Anyone else have these issues? I'm glad I can take it on/off by myself. I hope I don't wear the screws out!

Yes, i have the same issue, but i am getting use to them also, I would have a hard time taking them off and on all the time


----------



## surfergirljen

Babsiegirl said:


> I'm glad I have the new system then.  I'm not used to having jewelry on all the time.  I did wear the Love overnight once.  The bracelet is amazingly heavy and my wrist was kinda sore.  Anyone else have these issues?  I'm glad I can take it on/off by myself.  I hope I don't wear the screws out!!



I am not a 365 day wearer of the LOVE I don't think so was kind of bummed that I didn't get the new system, but when I told my SA she shook her head no and said be glad to have the old one, it's much more secure. She much prefers it. Weird! I've never seen the new one so am not sure how it works!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

I don't think that one is more secure over the other - they're both locked in with the screws, it's just that with the new system the screws don't come out completely so you can't lose them.


----------



## Babsiegirl

surfergirljen said:


> I am not a 365 day wearer of the LOVE I don't think so was kind of bummed that I didn't get the new system, but when I told my SA she shook her head no and said be glad to have the old one, it's much more secure. She much prefers it. Weird! I've never seen the new one so am not sure how it works!



It's hard to explain how it works.  I'll try to take a picture of it and post it.


----------



## lumy_

Creammia said:
			
		

> Hi ladies i will be travelling to Europe next month, just want to know the current price for:
> 
> Rose Gold Love bangle and the White gold love bangle.
> 
> I saw a pink gold love bangle b4, does it still exist or it is seasonal?
> 
> Thank you ladies~



The RG bangle is 4600 euros. The WG is some hundred more, not sure how much in euro..


----------



## Babsiegirl

Babsiegirl said:


> It's hard to explain how it works.  I'll try to take a picture of it and post it.


Here's the best pic I could get with my limited abilities and camera of the new screw system of my RG Love bracelet.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Babsiegirl said:


> Here's the best pic I could get with my limited abilities and camera of the new screw system of my RG Love bracelet.


obviously the pic didn't post will try again.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Babsiegirl said:


> obviously the pic didn't post will try again.


Sorry couldn't get the pic to download.  Maybe somebody else could post a pic of the new screw system.


----------



## calisnoopy

chanel-girl said:


> Beautiful! That is quite the stack!


 
aww thanks...i like layering, it makes it more fun!



AnnaKian said:


> Oh wow *calisnoopy pretty !!
> Thanks for posting pics! *


*

of course!



goyardlover said:



			wow calisnoopy! you've got an amazing collection! i am drooling....
		
Click to expand...

 
thanksss *


----------



## tosh

Does anyone have love bracelets of the same color?  
I have the cuff in YG and I'm thinking of getting another one.
Should I branch out and get one in another color?   I REALLY love YG though


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

tosh said:
			
		

> Does anyone have love bracelets of the same color?
> I have the cuff in YG and I'm thinking of getting another one.
> Should I branch out and get one in another color?   I REALLY love YG though



I think two of the same color looks best!  You should get another YG unless you'll want another color in the near future.  Kourtney k wears 3 YG bracelets. Should be a pic in the celebrities Cartier thread.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I have a RG bracelet and if I were lucky to get another it would be RG or YG since their similar in color.


----------



## Creammia

Thanks so much dear 




lumy_ said:


> The RG bangle is 4600 euros. The WG is some hundred more, not sure how much in euro..


----------



## freshie2096

tosh said:


> Does anyone have love bracelets of the same color?
> I have the cuff in YG and I'm thinking of getting another one.
> Should I branch out and get one in another color?   I REALLY love YG though



Mine are the same color love bracelets in YG with diamonds, i do love YG very  much too


----------



## Taneya

freshie2096 said:


> Mine are the same color love bracelets in YG with diamonds, i do love YG very  much too



Same color stacking are very pretty too, I love it  Are they both the same size ?


----------



## freshie2096

Taneya said:


> Same color stacking are very pretty too, I love it  Are they both the same size ?



Thanks Taneya 
Yeah, they are both the same size, in size 17.


----------



## Taneya

surfergirljen said:


> I am not a 365 day wearer of the LOVE I don't think so was kind of bummed that I didn't get the new system, but when I told my SA she shook her head no and said be glad to have the old one, it's much more secure. She much prefers it. Weird! I've never seen the new one so am not sure how it works!


 
Yes, I also think that the old screw system is more secure


----------



## sjunky13

Taneya said:


> Yes, I also think that the old screw system is more secure


 

Oh!!!  Thanks for this pic! Your bracelets are drool worthy!!!!!!!!

I love the new version.. But my sa at Cartier tried to tell me there were problems with it, saying customers lost half? She said they were just dropping off wrists. LOL
  I think she was mad that I asked for the new system and did not buy the old one, which I alreay bought before!


----------



## Taneya

sjunky13 said:


> Oh!!! Thanks for this pic! Your bracelets are drool worthy!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love the new version.. But my sa at Cartier tried to tell me there were problems with it, saying customers lost half? She said they were just dropping off wrists. LOL
> I think she was mad that I asked for the new system and did not buy the old one, which I alreay bought before!


 
Thanks  

Actually, I kinda prefer the old screw system after she told me that the other half will drop out if I did not tighten it properly, SCARy  LOL


----------



## freshie2096

Does anybody know when was the new screw system kick-in place? 
And is there any chance to get the old version bracelets from Cartier at all? TIA


----------



## surfergirljen

Taneya said:


> Thanks
> 
> Actually, I kinda prefer the old screw system after she told me that the other half will drop out if I did not tighten it properly, SCARy  LOL



I think that's what my SA was trying to say ... more secure in the old system. GORGEOUS STACK of Cartiers there!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

freshie2096 said:


> Does anybody know when was the new screw system kick-in place?
> And is there any chance to get the old version bracelets from Cartier at all? TIA



I think probably you could if you called enough boutiques?


----------



## freshie2096

surfergirljen said:


> I think probably you could if you called enough boutiques?



Thanks for your input surfergirljen
Will do.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Hmm I've never thought about how the new screw system works. Does it just clamp the bit of metal in the middle? Getting paranoid now!


----------



## surfergirljen

GAH just came from Cartier - could be a price increase in March. Just a little warning! 

I HATE price increases!!!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

DesignerNewbie said:


> Hmm I've never thought about how the new screw system works. Does it just clamp the bit of metal in the middle? Getting paranoid now!



That's what I was thinking too but I just tested out my bracelet.  The screws need to be loose more than half way for it to come apart.  Besides I don't think both screws will be loose to the point the bracelet will fall off at the exact time.  Like nobody's lost both screws in the old bracelet at the same time have they?


----------



## surfergirljen

I'm sure they're both secure! Just repeating what SA told me, but she might just be trying to make me feel like I didn't "miss out" on the new style! She seemed pretty sure she liked the old better though? 

OMG talking with her today you would not think any part of the world was in recession or hard times - she had people TRYING to buy $56,000 watches and being frustrated that they couldn't fill the orders for months and months... even the RG LOVE'S are backordered until like June or something and you have to PAY up front to get on the list! They literally cannot make jewelry fast enough there to keep up with demand. It's nuts!!!! Basically the opposite of what I'm watching right now - Extreme Couponing!


----------



## Babsiegirl

I got my RG Love bracelet from the e-boutique as the closest Cartier boutique is 4 hrs away.
They seemed to have plenty of stock.  Of course, I got my bracelet the end of January.  It might not be that way now because of Valentines Day!!


----------



## Bethc

DH asked me what I wanted for Valentine's day, this morning.  He's not a planner.

I showed him on-line the Love earrings and the 2 interlocking ring bracelets in WG, I guess we'll see what he utlimately decides.


----------



## chanel-girl

tosh said:


> Does anyone have love bracelets of the same color?
> I have the cuff in YG and I'm thinking of getting another one.
> Should I branch out and get one in another color?   I REALLY love YG though



I think 2 of the same color looks great! I love Kourtney K's YG stack.


----------



## chanel-girl

freshie2096 said:


> Mine are the same color love bracelets in YG with diamonds, i do love YG very  much too



 Looks beautiful!


----------



## chanel-girl

sjunky13 said:


> Oh!!!  Thanks for this pic! Your bracelets are drool worthy!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love the new version.. But my sa at Cartier tried to tell me there were problems with it, saying customers lost half? She said they were just dropping off wrists. LOL
> I think she was mad that I asked for the new system and did not buy the old one, which I alreay bought before!



What?! has this happened to a lot of people? I hope there is no issue with the new screw system. I'm not sure how that could happen though...


----------



## Bethc

DH did come home with a red box!    it's a WG interlocking love bracelet, I really like how it goes with my Love bracelets!!
sorry the pics are so fuzzy, it's pretty dark right now.

Thanks for letting me share... Happy Valentines day everyone!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

That's lovely. Congrats


----------



## Candice0985

I love it beth!! looks great with your other bracelets


----------



## surfergirljen

Oooh yay Beth!  You have a good DH, it's beautiful!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> I'm sure they're both secure! Just repeating what SA told me, but she might just be trying to make me feel like I didn't "miss out" on the new style! She seemed pretty sure she liked the old better though?
> 
> OMG talking with her today you would not think any part of the world was in recession or hard times - she had people TRYING to buy $56,000 watches and being frustrated that they couldn't fill the orders for months and months... even the RG LOVE'S are backordered until like June or something and you have to PAY up front to get on the list! They literally cannot make jewelry fast enough there to keep up with demand. It's nuts!!!! Basically the opposite of what I'm watching right now - Extreme Couponing!


 
That is so nuts.


----------



## darkangel07760

birthday is coming up in a week.  i am thinking about treating myself to something, maybe the interlocking love ring bracelet in pink or yellow gold.  i am kinda uncertain about putting anything with my white gold love bangle now, because i was wearing this lovely black titanium tiffany bracelet my DB got me for Christmas with it every day for nearly two months, and i FINALLY caught on that the titanium was really scratching the @!*? out of my bangle!  i should have known better... titanium is harder than gold... 
would a similar piece of gold do the same?


----------



## Lanier

Taneya said:


> Thanks
> 
> Actually, I kinda prefer the old screw system after she told me that the other half will drop out if I did not tighten it properly, SCARy  LOL



 your LOVES with the charity love bracelet! Gorgeous stack!


----------



## freshie2096

chanel-girl said:


> Looks beautiful!



Thanks chanel-girl


----------



## Bethc

I'm so upset!!  My new bracelet is going back to Cartier today, I put it on to go to work and it snapped!  The chain separated from the interlocking rings.  I know it's supposed to be "delicate", but I wasn't working in a ditch or something?!

What to get now??


----------



## Taneya

Bethc said:


> I'm so upset!!  My new bracelet is going back to Cartier today, I put it on to go to work and it snapped!  The chain separated from the interlocking rings.  I know it's supposed to be "delicate", but I wasn't working in a ditch or something?!
> 
> What to get now??



So sorry to learn that yr new bracelet snapped  Bring it back to Cartier, I'm sure they can fix it for you. 

Hey Surfergirljen and Lanier, thanks


----------



## Taneya

surfergirljen said:


> GAH just came from Cartier - could be a price increase in March. Just a little warning!
> 
> I HATE price increases!!!



My SA told me there is a price increase in March too.

I really like freshie2096's same color stacking, am thinking of getting another WG w/diamond bracelet before they raise the price


----------



## beachy10

Taneya said:


> My SA told me there is a price increase in March too.
> 
> I really like freshie2096's same color stacking, am thinking of getting another WG w/diamond bracelet before they raise the price


 
Ugh! I want another Love bracelet. I jus sold my motorcycle so hopefully I can get one in time.


----------



## Dilostyle

Bethc said:


> DH did come home with a red box!    it's a WG interlocking love bracelet, I really like how it goes with my Love bracelets!!
> sorry the pics are so fuzzy, it's pretty dark right now.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share... Happy Valentines day everyone!



very nice


----------



## XCCX

Bethc said:


> I'm so upset!! My new bracelet is going back to Cartier today, I put it on to go to work and it snapped! The chain separated from the interlocking rings. I know it's supposed to be "delicate", but I wasn't working in a ditch or something?!
> 
> What to get now??


 
What?! I was so excited when I saw your photos! The baby love looked amazing stacked.. I have the same bracelet in WG and it still has some thickness to it.. I mean not as delicate as other bracelets like the VCA sweets for example.. I can't imagine what happened to it.. this is weird!


----------



## Candice0985

Bethc said:


> I'm so upset!!  My new bracelet is going back to Cartier today, I put it on to go to work and it snapped!  The chain separated from the interlocking rings.  I know it's supposed to be "delicate", but I wasn't working in a ditch or something?!
> 
> What to get now??


oh no! are you going to exchange for the same bracelet or go for something completely different?


----------



## Bethc

So, I took it back to Cartier and the SA said that they would replace it or I could pick something else out.  I felt like it would happen again, so I didn't want to try it again, DH was fine with it.  I exchanged it for a Love circle necklace...  Here's my new valentines day pressie!!!


----------



## Candice0985

pretty! is it rose gold or yellow gold?

the picture makes it look like the gold is glowing!


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> So, I took it back to Cartier and the SA said that they would replace it or I could pick something else out. I felt like it would happen again, so I didn't want to try it again, DH was fine with it. I exchanged it for a Love circle necklace... Here's my new valentines day pressie!!!


 
I really like this. I have a thing for circles! I love circles. LOL I wanted this, but my store is all out.
Did you get the 18 inch chain?


----------



## *MJ*

Bethc said:


> So, I took it back to Cartier and the SA said that they would replace it or I could pick something else out. I felt like it would happen again, so I didn't want to try it again, DH was fine with it. I exchanged it for a Love circle necklace... Here's my new valentines day pressie!!!


 
So pretty!! Congrats Beth!!


----------



## Bethc

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> pretty! is it rose gold or yellow gold?
> 
> the picture makes it look like the gold is glowing!



Thank you, it must be the lights it's white gold.




			
				sjunky13 said:
			
		

> I really like this. I have a thing for circles! I love circles. LOL I wanted this, but my store is all out.
> Did you get the 18 inch chain?



Thank you!  I like it too!  I didn't know there was a longer chain, I may have them make it a tad longer, I have to decide.



			
				*MJ* said:
			
		

> So pretty!! Congrats Beth!!



Thank you!!


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> Thank you, it must be the lights it's white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I like it too! I didn't know there was a longer chain, I may have them make it a tad longer, I have to decide.
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


 
Yes. I was in Cartier and they can make any braclet or chain longer. 
I wanted this and they were gonna order it for me. But I can not do 16 inch chains. I need 18-20! And yay for YG!


----------



## Bethc

sjunky13 said:


> Yes. I was in Cartier and they can make any braclet or chain longer.
> I wanted this and they were gonna order it for me. But I can not do 16 inch chains. I need 18-20! And yay for YG!



Ok... I may go have them make it a little longer.

Now, I'm thinking I should have gotten the one with the diamonds?  I like this one for the plain screw design.  Too many options!  Thoughts?


----------



## darkangel07760

Bethc said:


> I'm so upset!! My new bracelet is going back to Cartier today, I put it on to go to work and it snapped! The chain separated from the interlocking rings. I know it's supposed to be "delicate", but I wasn't working in a ditch or something?!
> 
> What to get now??


 
WOW!  Good to know.  I was thinking about getting one, but forget that.  Maybe the baby love is stronger?


----------



## foxyqt

I wanted to share my beautiful YG Love Bracelet that I bought as a promotion gift for myself  haha!

I originally wanted a RG one with diamonds because my Rolex is two-tone w/ RG.. but at the last minute I picked the plain YG, I thought it is more classic and vibrant  might get the RG one later


----------



## *MJ*

foxyqt said:
			
		

> I wanted to share my beautiful YG Love Bracelet that I bought as a promotion gift for myself  haha!
> 
> I originally wanted a RG one with diamonds because my Rolex is two-tone w/ RG.. but at the last minute I picked the plain YG, I thought it is more classic and vibrant  might get the RG one later



Beautiful! Great choice!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## alana40

foxyqt said:


> I wanted to share my beautiful YG Love Bracelet that I bought as a promotion gift for myself  haha!
> 
> I originally wanted a RG one with diamonds because my Rolex is two-tone w/ RG.. but at the last minute I picked the plain YG, I thought it is more classic and vibrant  might get the RG one later


 
Beautiful...


----------



## Monaliceke

foxyqt said:


> I wanted to share my beautiful YG Love Bracelet that I bought as a promotion gift for myself  haha!
> 
> I originally wanted a RG one with diamonds because my Rolex is two-tone w/ RG.. but at the last minute I picked the plain YG, I thought it is more classic and vibrant  might get the RG one later



It's lovely. Congrats for your promotion too


----------



## Monaliceke

Does anyone know how much the Love cost in Singapore dollars?


----------



## Bethc

foxyqt said:


> I wanted to share my beautiful YG Love Bracelet that I bought as a promotion gift for myself  haha!
> 
> I originally wanted a RG one with diamonds because my Rolex is two-tone w/ RG.. but at the last minute I picked the plain YG, I thought it is more classic and vibrant  might get the RG one later


 
Gorgeous!!  Congratulations on your promotion!


----------



## Bethc

nyc3721 said:


> i had one bangle, but i lost the screw...... so it become a trash...


 
Um, it may be too late now, but you can buy a new screw.


----------



## periogirl28

foxyqt said:


> I wanted to share my beautiful YG Love Bracelet that I bought as a promotion gift for myself  haha!
> 
> I originally wanted a RG one with diamonds because my Rolex is two-tone w/ RG.. but at the last minute I picked the plain YG, I thought it is more classic and vibrant  might get the RG one later


 
Very pretty, congrats on the promotion and the bracelet!


----------



## periogirl28

luxemadam said:


> Does anyone know how much the Love cost in Singapore dollars?


 
No diamonds, about 7.5k with small variations between white gold and rose/yellow gold.


----------



## cartier_love

foxyqt said:


> I wanted to share my beautiful YG Love Bracelet that I bought as a promotion gift for myself  haha!
> 
> I originally wanted a RG one with diamonds because my Rolex is two-tone w/ RG.. but at the last minute I picked the plain YG, I thought it is more classic and vibrant  might get the RG one later


 

Beautiful! It looks great on you. The YG goes with very well your skin tone.


----------



## Monaliceke

periogirl28 said:


> No diamonds, about 7.5k with small variations between white gold and rose/yellow gold.



Thank you! It seems like it is more expensive in Europe.


----------



## kohl_mascara

foxyqt said:
			
		

> I wanted to share my beautiful YG Love Bracelet that I bought as a promotion gift for myself  haha!
> 
> I originally wanted a RG one with diamonds because my Rolex is two-tone w/ RG.. but at the last minute I picked the plain YG, I thought it is more classic and vibrant  might get the RG one later



Wow it's beautiful!! I agree that yg looks great on you  btw is yours the new screw system? Or is it the cuff? I only ask because mine looks thin compared to yours! (I have the bracelet).


----------



## Taneya

foxyqt said:


> I wanted to share my beautiful YG Love Bracelet that I bought as a promotion gift for myself  haha!
> 
> I originally wanted a RG one with diamonds because my Rolex is two-tone w/ RG.. but at the last minute I picked the plain YG, I thought it is more classic and vibrant  might get the RG one later



Congrats for yr new bracelet


----------



## Taneya

Bethc said:


> So, I took it back to Cartier and the SA said that they would replace it or I could pick something else out.  I felt like it would happen again, so I didn't want to try it again, DH was fine with it.  I exchanged it for a Love circle necklace...  Here's my new valentines day pressie!!!



Lovely necklace !!! I'm happy for you, congrats


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> Ok... I may go have them make it a little longer.
> 
> Now, I'm thinking I should have gotten the one with the diamonds? I like this one for the plain screw design. Too many options! Thoughts?


  Exchange for diamonds!!!


foxyqt said:


> I wanted to share my beautiful YG Love Bracelet that I bought as a promotion gift for myself  haha!
> Lovely. YG is my favorite!
> I originally wanted a RG one with diamonds because my Rolex is two-tone w/ RG.. but at the last minute I picked the plain YG, I thought it is more classic and vibrant  might get the RG one later


  It pops and is classic. I love the YG the best. I would not mind throwing a RG in there. But the YG looks better on me!


----------



## foxyqt

**MJ* alana40 luxemadam Bethc periogirl28 cartier_love kohl_mascara Taneya sjunky13*

Thank You All So Much!

~ for the comments on my bracelet & congrats on my promotion! much love 
​


----------



## foxyqt

kohl_mascara said:


> Wow it's beautiful!! I agree that yg looks great on you  btw is yours the new screw system? Or is it the cuff? I only ask because mine looks thin compared to yours! (I have the bracelet).


 
I'm very happy about the skintone + YG match comments *dances* I'm glad I went for YG! Yes, it is the new screw system =D mine is the bracelet as well not the cuff.. maybe the close-up makes it look wider?


----------



## Bethc

sjunky13 said:


> Exchange for diamonds!!!


 
Well, I looked the diamonds, for 1/2 diamonds (3), it's $1K more and for 6 diamonds > $2K.  There's also a pave diamond option for $7,200!!

I think I'll stay with this one.  I do really love it and in the WG it's very shiny by itself, you don't see the diamonds as much as on RG or YG.


----------



## Chanel.Love

How much is the love ring in Singapore? Thinking of getting it as an engagement ring..


----------



## ahertz

foxyqt said:


> Yes, it is the new screw system =D mine is the bracelet as well not the cuff.. maybe the close-up makes it look wider?



I was going to comment to *kohl* earlier that I feel like the pictures always make the bracelet look thicker/wider. I always think that when I look at the pictures in this thread and then look at my wrist. 

Congrats on your new bracelet -- it's lovely!


----------



## kohl_mascara

foxyqt said:


> I'm very happy about the skintone + YG match comments *dances* I'm glad I went for YG! Yes, it is the new screw system =D mine is the bracelet as well not the cuff.. maybe the close-up makes it look wider?



I agree, the yg brings out the warmth in your skin and really highlights it.  Perfect choice!


----------



## IDreamofJewelry

I LOVE the YG love ... but I'm still deciding whether I want to get the plain YG or plain RG when I finally get to purchase my love bracelet in March.  Any opinions?  I know it varies by person, skin tone, etc.. but I'd still love to hear more of everyone's thoughts.

The reason I was thinking rose gold is because I have two medium perlee rose gold VCA rings that I wear as a frame around my e-ring (and will soon wear around my wedding band and e-ring!). I love how the rose gold looks and I feel like there still aren't many people who wear rose gold.  Although I've always loved yg and I definitely wear some yg necklaces once in a while.  My watch, which is the only other thing besides the rings that I wear everyday, is a Cartier Tank Francaise (medium) in just the stainless steel.  Thanks!


----------



## Chanel.Love

Any idea how much is the love ring with n without diamond is in Singapore?


----------



## Babsiegirl

I was a YG wearer years ago and switched to WG and platinum.  I'm fair skinned and blonde as the lighter color metals look better on me.  But, when rose gold started to become popular, I couldn't resist.  I have a RG Love bracelet and ring and also T&co RG link bracelet and key and heart pendant.  If you already have some RG, I would go for the RG.  I've had a lot of compliments when I wear the RG!!!


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> Well, I looked the diamonds, for 1/2 diamonds (3), it's $1K more and for 6 diamonds > $2K. There's also a pave diamond option for $7,200!!
> 
> I think I'll stay with this one. I do really love it and in the WG it's very shiny by itself, you don't see the diamonds as much as on RG or YG.


 
The pave one is stunning! but keep the classic one! it is a great every day Piece!


----------



## IDreamofJewelry

Babsiegirl said:


> I was a YG wearer years ago and switched to WG and platinum.  I'm fair skinned and blonde as the lighter color metals look better on me.  But, when rose gold started to become popular, I couldn't resist.  I have a RG Love bracelet and ring and also T&co RG link bracelet and key and heart pendant.  If you already have some RG, I would go for the RG.  I've had a lot of compliments when I wear the RG!!!


Thanks!  I'm still somewhat conflicted, but I love Cartier's rose gold so much ... it's so elegant and understated


----------



## Taneya

Chanel.Love said:


> Any idea how much is the love ring with n without diamond is in Singapore?


 
You can request for the price list thru their website under "Request Information"  http://www.cartier.com/show-me/jewelry#/show-me/jewelry/b4087500-love-ring?tab=1


----------



## Chanel.Love

Taneya said:
			
		

> You can request for the price list thru their website under "Request Information"  http://www.cartier.com/show-me/jewelry#/show-me/jewelry/b4087500-love-ring?tab=1



Thanx..


----------



## dustgirl

Has anyone bought Cartier in Heathrow airport? I've done a few board searches and haven't found too many posts about buying it there duty-free. I'm thinking I want to pick up a Love wedding band in platinum for me, a Love ring in platinum or WG for my fiance, and perhaps if I can swing it a Love bracelet in RG (!) when I'm in Europe in the Fall. I see that there are 3 Cartier boutiques in Heathrow, but I wonder how stock is at each, and if I should call ahead and how long they would hold items for?


----------



## mousdioufe

chanel-girl said:


> I was thinking about that also before I got my 4 diamond Love but I have not read about it happening to anyone on here. I think if it was an issue it would be brought up like the Cartier RG turning to YG. Since it is made to be worn all the time and not taken off the diamonds are set very securely. I just adore my 4 diamond love!



i did have my diamond popping from my white gold cuff, i was lucky enough to find the diamond in my bed, its been 4 weeks already that my bracelet is in repair, i did dropped my bracelet quite of few times but you will not expect that to happened.....


----------



## mousdioufe

chubbiebunnie said:


> This is actually why I'm thinking about possibly buying a cuff. I don't travel that much, but I don't want to be caught at the metal detector when I do.
> 
> Question to girls with the cuff: I have a Yurman cuff, and I hate it because it gets caught on things. The two open ends are perfect for snagging onto various objects, including other people's jackets! (Don't ask how ) Does the Cartier cuff do this also? I'm guessing that because it's flatter, it wouldn't happen.



lol, i have both the cuff in cartier and all the david yurman, i never got caught on things, not sure what to say.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

I want a LOVE bracelet sooooo bad! They are absolutely gorgeous  And does anyone have any pictures they can put up of the LOVE ring?? i am deff interested in that too!

BTW has anyone ever wondered that if a robber came up to you and wanted your LOVE bracelet you wouldn't be able to take it off!! lol im always thinking that! they would chop my hand off or something =[ lolol


----------



## AlwaysHope

I was in Cartier today looking at the love bracelet and cuff and was told that the cuff was being phased out! Has anyone else heard anything about this?


----------



## darkangel07760

AlwaysHope said:


> I was in Cartier today looking at the love bracelet and cuff and was told that the cuff was being phased out! Has anyone else heard anything about this?


 
What?!  I am going to my Cartier in SF, I will find out... shoot!
I hope not! I would like a YG in a cuff.  
Shoot!


----------



## AlwaysHope

I don't know if the sa just said that to push the sale though.. Who knows? I hope not either since I really like the cuff as well.


----------



## kbella86

Look at this AMAZING stack that I saw online:







Source: Eva Chen's Instagram


----------



## leboudoir

^ whoa, overkill lol! but hey if she can afford it, why not 
wouldn't mine one with diamonds myself!


----------



## princessLIL

i love all the loves!!!!someone loves her a lot


----------



## almostaddict

Here's my WG & 4diamonds YG..


----------



## princessLIL

Almostaddict! Very nice and classy! I have tow YG Plain and WG 6 diamonds


----------



## almostaddict

princessLIL said:
			
		

> Almostaddict! Very nice and classy! I have tow YG Plain and WG 6 diamonds



Post ur modeling pic princessLIL..) would love to see it!!


----------



## XCCX

lvjunkyxo said:


> I want a LOVE bracelet sooooo bad! They are absolutely gorgeous  And does anyone have any pictures they can put up of the LOVE ring?? i am deff interested in that too!
> 
> BTW has anyone ever wondered that if a robber came up to you and wanted your LOVE bracelet you wouldn't be able to take it off!! lol im always thinking that! they would chop my hand off or something =[ lolol


 
Hey lvjunky!
I think I can call my self a Cartier junky! 

Here are some enabling photos for you 

Love cuff in YG:







Love wedding band in WG with a diamond:


----------



## XCCX

What do you ladies think about these 2 together?
Or should I get a thinner eternity to go with the Love?











I'm into stacking all of a sudden! So much fun!


----------



## XCCX

Or maybe something like this?


----------



## freshie2096

xactreality said:


> Or maybe something like this?



I prefer this stacking


----------



## lumy_

xactreality said:
			
		

> Or maybe something like this?



Like this is perfect!

I have a question for you ladies with the love ring.  Can it be worn 24/7 comfortably or do you take it off at night? I'm looking for a wedding band to wear continuosly, so I'm wondering if the Love ring would be a good choice..


----------



## Babsiegirl

lumy_ said:
			
		

> Like this is perfect!
> 
> I have a question for you ladies with the love ring.  Can it be worn 24/7 comfortably or do you take it off at night? I'm looking for a wedding band to wear continuosly, so I'm wondering if the Love ring would be a good choice..



I might not be the one to answer this, as I don't wear my jewelry 24/7, but I do have a love ring which I wear on my right hand.  If I did wear it all the time, I don't think it would be comfortable as the edges seem sharp to me.  But of course that is me.  Others may have no issues wearing it 24/7!!


----------



## Candice0985

xactreality said:


> Or maybe something like this?


this is perfect


----------



## princessLIL

very beautiful and looks balanced


----------



## freshie2096

lumy_ said:


> Like this is perfect!
> 
> I have a question for you ladies with the love ring.  Can it be worn 24/7 comfortably or do you take it off at night? I'm looking for a wedding band to wear continuosly, so I'm wondering if the Love ring would be a good choice..



My commitment ring is WG love not the mini version, i had it for a few years now and i'm wear it 24/7 with no big fuss, but if you ask me to choose it again, i'll go with mini version, it's just because friend of mine had this RG mini love ring and i've tried it on myself, it does feels more comfortable than the original one in my opinion.  Hope this helps 

Good luck with your choice and keep us posted.


----------



## wtmontana

xactreality said:


> Or maybe something like this?



This stacking is so gorgeous. The other one does kind of look like too much, doesn't really match sort of thing.


----------



## lumy_

freshie2096 said:


> My commitment ring is WG love not the mini version, i had it for a few years now and i'm wear it 24/7 with no big fuss, but if you ask me to choose it again, i'll go with mini version, it's just because friend of mine had this RG mini love ring and i've tried it on myself, it does feels more comfortable than the original one in my opinion.  Hope this helps
> 
> Good luck with your choice and keep us posted.



Thanks! That's very helpful! I think I prefer the mini version anyway. Will have to try it on next week when I'm near a Cartier again!


----------



## foxyqt

lumy_ said:


> I have a question for you ladies with the love ring. Can it be worn 24/7 comfortably or do you take it off at night? I'm looking for a wedding band to wear continuosly, so I'm wondering if the Love ring would be a good choice..


 
I wear my WG Love wedding band (the thin version) 24/7 with no problems! I never take it off (sleep, shower, etc...) and its very comfortable. My cousin also has the RG one and she wears it all the time too.. I think its a great choice!


----------



## cantbelieve

foxyqt said:
			
		

> I wear my WG Love wedding band (the thin version) 24/7 with no problems! I never take it off (sleep, shower, etc...) and its very comfortable. My cousin also has the RG one and she wears it all the time too.. I think its a great choice!



How has the wear n tear come out? Is it quite easily scratched? Does WG or RG look better 'worn'? I'm considering..!! Thanks


----------



## kimber418

xactreality~I love your love ring with your eternity diamond band.  It is gorgeous together.


----------



## foxyqt

cantbelieve said:


> How has the wear n tear come out? Is it quite easily scratched? Does WG or RG look better 'worn'? I'm considering..!! Thanks


 
It definitely has scratches but I think they're not visible since the band is very thin anyways unless you look really closely..

I think the YG or RG look better  I got mine as a gift but if I had the choice I would have went for RG myself!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Honestly, I think the love ring looks best by itself.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Hi all!
I recently saw an ad in a magazine with ultra thin LOve bracelets. They are not available on the website. Does anyone have any info? I am in Love with them!


----------



## lumy_

foxyqt said:
			
		

> I wear my WG Love wedding band (the thin version) 24/7 with no problems! I never take it off (sleep, shower, etc...) and its very comfortable. My cousin also has the RG one and she wears it all the time too.. I think its a great choice!



Thanks for your input, that's exactly what I wanted to hear  I'm considering getting the RG, can't wait to try it on!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Hi all!
> I recently saw an ad in a magazine with ultra thin LOve bracelets. They are not available on the website. Does anyone have any info? I am in Love with them!



This is actually all one jewelry piece. Stunning!!!

I can't even begin to imagine the price!


----------



## cantbelieve

nakedmosher2of3 said:
			
		

> This is actually all one jewelry piece. Stunning!!!
> 
> I can't even begin to imagine the price!



So what that means is its like a already made 'stack' with a normal sized love n a thin love pre-stacked together..! 

I think the most basic one comes in at around £15000~ GBP I might be mistaken though!!

Somehow I kinda prefer the normal sized ones..of course I wouldn't not love one of someone gave it to me as a present! )


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> This is actually all one jewelry piece. Stunning!!!
> 
> I can't even begin to imagine the price!


 
Are you sure? I thought I clearly saw that the thicker ones had screws: the picture I took is quite blurry, but in the magazine they all looked like separate pieces.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lightpinkdaisy said:
			
		

> Are you sure? I thought I clearly saw that the thicker ones had screws: the picture I took is quite blurry, but in the magazine they all looked like separate pieces.



Positive. You can view it on the website; no price of course.


----------



## cantbelieve

lightpinkdaisy said:
			
		

> Are you sure? I thought I clearly saw that the thicker ones had screws: the picture I took is quite blurry, but in the magazine they all looked like separate pieces.



Yeah there's one v big one n there are separate versions (of just 1 thick and 1 thin stacked).


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Positive. You can view it on the website; no price of course.


 


cantbelieve said:


> Yeah there's one v big one n there are separate versions (of just 1 thick and 1 thin stacked).


 
Thank you, Ladies! Found them on the website!


----------



## darkangel07760

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Hi all!
> I recently saw an ad in a magazine with ultra thin LOve bracelets. They are not available on the website. Does anyone have any info? I am in Love with them!


 
WOW!


----------



## Taneya

I was quoted one around 12k+ Euro dollars (must be the basic one) and the SA let me try on in size 17 which is abit too big for me :giggles: It look stunning when I first saw it but after trying it on for awhile, I feel that I still prefer the normal classic LOVE :weird:


----------



## cantbelieve

Taneya said:
			
		

> I was quoted one around 12k+ Euro dollars (must be the basic one) and the SA let me try on in size 17 which is abit too big for me :giggles: It look stunning when I first saw it but after trying it on for awhile, I feel that I still prefer the normal classic LOVE :weird:



What was the screw/lock mechanism like? Is it more temporary?


----------



## beachy10

I was at Cartier SF this weekend and they said they are coming out with a new bracelet, it's shaped like a nail. It's more expensive than the Love bracelet. I wasn't completely sold on it.


----------



## AlwaysHope

I was told that the line with the "nail" was going to start at $6,500! And it won't come out until September.


----------



## Taneya

cantbelieve said:


> What was the screw/lock mechanism like? Is it more temporary?



Hmm ... I did not pay much attention coz I was busy chatting with my DH . But I think it's the new screw system


----------



## paruparo

beachy10 said:


> I was at Cartier SF this weekend and they said they are coming out with a new bracelet, it's shaped like a nail. It's more expensive than the Love bracelet. I wasn't completely sold on it.


 
its not "new" per se. It's a reinterpretation, kind of how they reintroduced the love a few years back ... but gosh darnit i cannot remember the designer's name/ what its called...


----------



## radio_shrink

paruparo said:


> its not "new" per se. It's a reinterpretation, kind of how they reintroduced the love a few years back ... but gosh darnit i cannot remember the designer's name/ what its called...



It is Aldo Cipullo's "Juste un Clou" or "Just a Nail". He created it in 1969, BEFORE he created the Love bracelet.


----------



## beachy10

radio_shrink said:


> It is Aldo Cipullo's "Juste un Clou" or "Just a Nail". He created it in 1969, BEFORE he created the Love bracelet.


 
Thanks!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Anyone see the Cartier commercial during desperate housewives?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Those of you with the cuff style bracelet, I was wondering if you'd be able to give me some sizing advice!

I have a 6" wrist (15.25 cm).  Would a size 17 cuff be way too big on me, and flop around / come off too easily?  Or would it actually fit alright?


----------



## Candice0985

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Anyone see the Cartier commercial during desperate housewives?


I saw it during the Good Wife. it took up almost 2 minutes, there was only one other commercial before going back to the show. I first saw it online, it's beautifully shot!


----------



## Lululola

faintlymacabre said:


> Those of you with the cuff style bracelet, I was wondering if you'd be able to give me some sizing advice!
> 
> I have a 6" wrist (15.25 cm). Would a size 17 cuff be way too big on me, and flop around / come off too easily? Or would it actually fit alright?


 
My wrist is 14cm and I wear a size 17 cuff.  It wont be too big.


----------



## pamella

faintlymacabre said:


> Those of you with the cuff style bracelet, I was wondering if you'd be able to give me some sizing advice!
> 
> I have a 6" wrist (15.25 cm).  Would a size 17 cuff be way too big on me, and flop around / come off too easily?  Or would it actually fit alright?



My wrist is 14 cm and I also wear a 17 cuff, it should not come off for you.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> I saw it during the Good Wife. it took up almost 2 minutes, there was only one other commercial before going back to the show. I first saw it online, it's beautifully shot!



I recorded the show and as I was fast forwarding I swear I saw huge love bracelets. Had the rewind to watch it. First time I've ever seen a Cartier commercial.  I thought it was beautifully shot too.  And the bracelet at the end...so gorgeous!


----------



## Candice0985

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I recorded the show and as I was fast forwarding I swear I saw huge love bracelets. Had the rewind to watch it. First time I've ever seen a Cartier commercial.  I thought it was beautifully shot too.  And the bracelet at the end...so gorgeous!


oh I know, that aquamarine panther bracelet is TDF! I like when she pets the panther and afterwards she has a handful of diamonds


----------



## chicmom78

I am sure this question has been asked time and again, but I'm new to this forum and have been coveting a shiny gold love bangle for a long time. Anniversary is approaching and I think this may be the time I actually get one! My question is Bangle or Cuff? If I get a bangle I am going to be wearing it 24/7 (I have 2 small kids, will this be cumbersome on me?) also how fast does it get scratched up, or would I just need to let go of that fear and wear it without worrying. It's just a lot of money for me to only wear it on special occasions. Anyway, any advice would be great! Ps my dream is to have a gold plain bangle and pink gold cuff!


----------



## faintlymacabre

chicmom78 said:


> I am sure this question has been asked time and again, but I'm new to this forum and have been coveting a shiny gold love bangle for a long time. Anniversary is approaching and I think this may be the time I actually get one! My question is Bangle or Cuff? If I get a bangle I am going to be wearing it 24/7 (I have 2 small kids, will this be cumbersome on me?) also how fast does it get scratched up, or would I just need to let go of that fear and wear it without worrying. It's just a lot of money for me to only wear it on special occasions. Anyway, any advice would be great! Ps my dream is to have a gold plain bangle and pink gold cuff!


 
I'm going for a cuff, simply because I don't always want to wear jewelry.  I snowboard, ride a motorcycle, and do other things where I just wouldn't want anything on my wrist.  For example, we have to refinish our deck this summer, and I can't imagine the horror of splattering a $4000+ gold bangle with wood stain, not to mention the scratches!  I also never really sleep in my jewelry, so I definitely like the flexibility the cuff offers.

I suppose it lacks the "locked on" romanticism of the bangle version, but I'm getting it for myself... it's not from my SO.


----------



## beachy10

Folks- the new screw system makes putting on/taking off the love bracelet SO EASY! Literally I can take it off in 30 seconds once you practice a little. Unless you are getting the old screw system where the screws fall out and you have to line them up perfectly, I wouldn't make this the determining factor. I personally didn't find the cuff comfortable so please try on first! I take my love off every night so it doesn't get too scratched.


----------



## Babsiegirl

I'm with beachy10.  I take my bracelet on and off with no trouble.  I like to wear one bracelet at a time and I also don't like to sleep with jewelry on!!!


----------



## Greentea

chicmom78 said:


> I am sure this question has been asked time and again, but I'm new to this forum and have been coveting a shiny gold love bangle for a long time. Anniversary is approaching and I think this may be the time I actually get one! My question is Bangle or Cuff? If I get a bangle I am going to be wearing it 24/7 (I have 2 small kids, will this be cumbersome on me?) also how fast does it get scratched up, or would I just need to let go of that fear and wear it without worrying. It's just a lot of money for me to only wear it on special occasions. Anyway, any advice would be great! Ps my dream is to have a gold plain bangle and pink gold cuff!



I adore my bangle. I wear it 24/7 and, yes, it does show a bit of wear but it all blends in to a beautiful patina over time. I hardly notice it anymore. Love it to bits!


----------



## chanel-girl

greentea said:


> i adore my bangle. I wear it 24/7 and, yes, it does show a bit of wear but it all blends in to a beautiful patina over time. I hardly notice it anymore. Love it to bits!



+1


----------



## liaz




----------



## glistenpearls

I just got my YG love bracelet last week and currently waiting on my second one, arriving tomorrow. Initially I was considering cuff because I don't wear my jewelries to sleep/shower/cooking also, but I took the plunge with the bracelet. It took me 2 days to get used to it but I'm fine now. Can't wait for my second one now!


----------



## almostaddict

glistenpearls said:
			
		

> I just got my YG love bracelet last week and currently waiting on my second one, arriving tomorrow. Initially I was considering cuff because I don't wear my jewelries to sleep/shower/cooking also, but I took the plunge with the bracelet. It took me 2 days to get used to it but I'm fine now. Can't wait for my second one now!



Congrats!!! What color is the second one?


----------



## ahertz

glistenpearls said:


> I just got my YG love bracelet last week and currently waiting on my second one, arriving tomorrow. Initially I was considering cuff because I don't wear my jewelries to sleep/shower/cooking also, but I took the plunge with the bracelet. It took me 2 days to get used to it but I'm fine now. Can't wait for my second one now!



I'm thinking about a second one, too, but I can't decide what I'd want.  Glad you got the bracelet -- I also thought it would be hard but it's really no big deal.


----------



## glistenpearls

almostaddict said:


> Congrats!!! What color is the second one?


Thanks! It will be another YG  Initially I wanted the second one to be RG, but these will go to my daughter in laws one day haha so I dont want to make them to choose. Both YG so no fights 



ahertz said:


> I'm thinking about a second one, too, but I can't decide what I'd want. Glad you got the bracelet -- I also thought it would be hard but it's really no big deal.


What is your current one? YG? I love the YG and RG together, either that or YG and YG with 4 diamonds lol  I'm settle with 2 YG.


----------



## cantbelieve

glistenpearls said:
			
		

> Thanks! It will be another YG  Initially I wanted the second one to be RG, but these will go to my daughter in laws one day haha so I dont want to make them to choose. Both YG so no fights
> 
> What is your current one? YG? I love the YG and RG together, either that or YG and YG with 4 diamonds lol  I'm settle with 2 YG.



Oh how lucky your DILs are! I wish my MIL would be so sweet!


----------



## glistenpearls

cantbelieve said:


> Oh how lucky your DILs are! I wish my MIL would be so sweet!


 
Just like you, I only can wish. My MIL is neither cool or sweet and she always complains haha so I won't let my DILs go through that!


----------



## ahertz

glistenpearls said:


> What is your current one? YG? I love the YG and RG together, either that or YG and YG with 4 diamonds lol  I'm settle with 2 YG.



I have WG. My skin is kind of a greeny tone so YG doesn't look so great but RG has just enough pink to compliment. I'm really lusting after the RG with semi-precious stones.   I look forward to the pics when you have both!  One to celebrate your love for each boy... so sweet!


----------



## cantbelieve

glistenpearls said:
			
		

> Just like you, I only can wish. My MIL is neither cool or sweet and she always complains haha so I won't let my DILs go through that!



Oh that's something hopefully my SO can compensate for! Hehe. I really hope he sticks to his promise of another upgrade in 2 years time! Next time..diamonds! &#128525;


----------



## AlwaysHope

I just got my first love bracelet in YG thanks to my wonderful DH and I can't believe how much I love it!


----------



## almostaddict

glistenpearls said:
			
		

> Thanks! It will be another YG  Initially I wanted the second one to be RG, but these will go to my daughter in laws one day haha so I dont want to make them to choose. Both YG so no fights
> 
> What is your current one? YG? I love the YG and RG together, either that or YG and YG with 4 diamonds lol  I'm settle with 2 YG.



OP, you did not like the RG? I have the Rg and it looked good with my yG. But you're thinking that far ahead for ur daughter in laws which is soo nice of you and they will be lucky!


----------



## almostaddict

Here's my 4 diamonds YG and a plain RG... Love them to death!


----------



## Lanier

almostaddict said:


> View attachment 1632721
> 
> 
> Here's my 4 diamonds YG and a plain RG... Love them to death!



Beautiful!  And congratulations to those who just got a new Love! Welcome to the club.


----------



## glistenpearls

almostaddict said:
			
		

> OP, you did not like the RG? I have the Rg and it looked good with my yG. But you're thinking that far ahead for ur daughter in laws which is soo nice of you and they will be lucky!



Oh i do love RG..i was so close of getting it. But I just hate to make anyone choose one over the other hehe.


----------



## glistenpearls

almostaddict said:
			
		

> Here's my 4 diamonds YG and a plain RG... Love them to death!



Oh gosh..pretty RG!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

I need something is rose gold... It certainyl won't be another bracelet, but I only have the baby trinity on a silk cord, and I would like something more substantial in rose gold... hmmm


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

darkangel07760 said:


> I need something is rose gold... It certainyl won't be another bracelet, but I only have the baby trinity on a silk cord, and I would like something more substantial in rose gold... hmmm



I really liked the sweet trinity necklace although it is pretty small I find it to be quite charming and cute with another necklace with


----------



## awlang

I just tried on the Cartier love bracelet made up of a 6 diamond RG love with the mini pave WG


----------



## awlang

Oops, I pressed send too early.  Anyway, today in Singapore I tried on the Love bracelet that looks like two bracelets hooked together; one 6 diamond RG with a WG mini pave interlocked.  There are no words.  It was to die for.  Now I just need $30,000+  to buy it, ha!

As an aside, I bought the WG and pave diamond scarab necklace today.  I was going to wait a few months, but that collection is being discontinued and they won't be getting any more scarabs in HK or Singapore.


----------



## arnott

Anyone know how much the rose gold cuff costs in hong kong?


----------



## darkangel07760

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> I really liked the sweet trinity necklace although it is pretty small I find it to be quite charming and cute with another necklace with


 
Thanks!


----------



## cantbelieve

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> I need something is rose gold... It certainyl won't be another bracelet, but I only have the baby trinity on a silk cord, and I would like something more substantial in rose gold... hmmm



Just wondering..could the trinity be worn as a ring?? I've just wondered this for a while now..! Sorry if its a really stupid question!


----------



## almostaddict

cantbelieve said:
			
		

> Just wondering..could the trinity be worn as a ring?? I've just wondered this for a while now..! Sorry if its a really stupid question!



Did you mean the trinity in the silk cord? I doubt it if u could, it's pretty small for adult fingers.


----------



## harass

Charlotte Casiraghi @ Cartier International Dubai Polo and it looks like she is wearing the Juste un Clou. I like it on her way more than I thought I would.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Hmm I'm still not into that bracelet.

Yet...


----------



## pamella

She looks so pretty and I am slowly warming up to the Juste en Clou!


----------



## glistenpearls

OK, I was all excited yesterday and even posted in my blog about my second love bracelet. At last when I open the box I was horrified that the SA didnt screw the 2 pieces together and the screwdriver wasn't in the small baggie as it supposed to be. Despite getting it delivered overnight, the bracelet was in ruin state, all chips, scuffs and scratches from banging all the way from Dallas just like how my sons chew their cribs.

I was so ****ed. I re-packed them and called the SA (she was off yesterday so I spoke to somebody else) and she called back after speaking to the SA who packed and sold me the bracelet and apparently she admitted that she totally forgot about it. Apparently she wasnt herself that day. OK, fine so you weren't in that mood that day, but dont you think its pretty standard to pack jewelry this expensive a certain way? Maybe I'm over reacting but her moods ruining mine too. It's suppose to be special, but now I'm thinking that poor love bracelet looked so heartbroken. I told them I'm sending this back complete with the original receipts/packaging/certificate and I want a replacement, and don't even think about "fixing" or "rebuff" that one and sending it back to me (I memorized the sn). So now I'm back to square one. I'm still sad but what can I do anyway? At 6K it should be perfect. She promised to send me another one by tomorrow but that horrible looking bracelet still in my head 

End of rant.


----------



## cantbelieve

glistenpearls said:
			
		

> OK, I was all excited yesterday and even posted in my blog about my second love bracelet. At last when I open the box I was horrified that the SA didnt screw the 2 pieces together and the screwdriver wasn't in the small baggie as it supposed to be. Despite getting it delivered overnight, the bracelet was in ruin state, all chips, scuffs and scratches from banging all the way from Dallas just like how my sons chew their cribs.
> 
> I was so ****ed. I re-packed them and called the SA (she was off yesterday so I spoke to somebody else) and she called back after speaking to the SA who packed and sold me the bracelet and apparently she admitted that she totally forgot about it. Apparently she wasnt herself that day. OK, fine so you weren't in that mood that day, but dont you think its pretty standard to pack jewelry this expensive a certain way? Maybe I'm over reacting but her moods ruining mine too. It's suppose to be special, but now I'm thinking that poor love bracelet looked so heartbroken. I told them I'm sending this back complete with the original receipts/packaging/certificate and I want a replacement, and don't even think about "fixing" or "rebuff" that one and sending it back to me (I memorized the sn). So now I'm back to square one. I'm still sad but what can I do anyway? At 6K it should be perfect. She promised to send me another one by tomorrow but that horrible looking bracelet still in my head
> 
> End of rant.



That happened to me once too, though with a necklace of far less value that I bought from Harrods, and when I took it back they accused me of wearing it!! It was around £150, so still not a small/trivial amount of money. But I was seriously annoyed and I just said, look take the necklace, I don't care I just don't even want to look at it! I never got a refund I don't think and have been quite put off since. 

Anyways, dont worry and just think of the new bracelet that u will be receiving shortly! 

Btw...I got mine at the boutique but they didn't put the screw in the bag either and it came loose n rolled around in the box with bracelet but I think it was caught under bracelet holder so didn't scratch it to my knowledge! :/ sorry for that horrible experience ((( hopefully they will post some extras for u like a cleaning kit!


----------



## glistenpearls

cantbelieve said:


> That happened to me once too, though with a necklace of far less value that I bought from Harrods, and when I took it back they accused me of wearing it!! It was around £150, so still not a small/trivial amount of money. But I was seriously annoyed and I just said, look take the necklace, I don't care I just don't even want to look at it! I never got a refund I don't think and have been quite put off since.


 
Good Lord, they better not using that line with me. I'm watching the tracking closely right now and expect them to call me once they received the bracelet back (I sent it overnight). I'm happy to just get a replacement so this ordeal can comes to an end. By far, the way Saks Cartier packaged my love bracelet (the first one) was way better than this.


----------



## beachy10

glistenpearls said:


> Good Lord, they better not using that line with me. I'm watching the tracking closely right now and expect them to call me once they received the bracelet back (I sent it overnight). I'm happy to just get a replacement so this ordeal can comes to an end. By far, the way Saks Cartier packaged my love bracelet (the first one) was way better than this.


 
I think they should send the screwdriver separate from the actual bracelet in case one does come loose and they don't scratch. Hopefully your new bracelet comes in pristine condition!


----------



## Babsiegirl

beachy10 said:
			
		

> I think they should send the screwdriver separate from the actual bracelet in case one does come loose and they don't scratch. Hopefully your new bracelet comes in pristine condition!



My bracelet came from the e-boutique and was shipped from Dallas overnight and had no problems.  The bracelet was screwed together and the screwdriver was in the red snap pouch so it wouldn't scratch.   That's the way it should be done.  Someone obviously wasn't doing their job!


----------



## glistenpearls

^^ I'm dissapointed for sure. Its 2.35pm and from the tracking it was delivered at 10.30am and I HAVE NOT heard anything. So they have my money, the bracelet back and I didnt even get any update.


----------



## Babsiegirl

glistenpearls said:
			
		

> ^^ I'm dissapointed for sure. Its 2.35pm and from the tracking it was delivered at 10.30am and I HAVE NOT heard anything. So they have my money, the bracelet back and I didnt even get any update.



Did you call them?  I'm not a very patient person, so I would call them.  They should be able to overnight your new one if you call right away.  My bracelet was delivered on a Saturday, so I know they can do it!!


----------



## AlwaysHope

This is so disappointing to read and totally unacceptable on their part! It's not like $6,000 is a small amount of money. I hope you get your love soon!


----------



## OneMarcilV

Would this be a authentic Cartier Love Beacelet?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Today I dropped by Cartier to pick up my engagement ring that had to be remade (same setting)...took a peek at the Love bracelets.  I have a 16" wrist....tried on both the 16 and the 17 metal sizing bracelets.  The 16 fits very close to the wrist and stays above my wrist bone...the 17 is more like a bangle but stays on//no risk of falling off.
What size would you Love experts recommend??


----------



## almostaddict

OneMarcilV said:
			
		

> Would this be a authentic Cartier Love Beacelet?



I am not convinced. The screw where the groves are looks like black or has changed its color. The screws of a real love bracelet are made of gold so it should not turn dark or black I think. And also the thing that meets where you insert the screw also has discoloration on it which again is questionable to me. I am not an expert so that is just my 2cents.


----------



## glistenpearls

Babsiegirl said:


> Did you call them?  I'm not a very patient person, so I would call them.  They should be able to overnight your new one if you call right away.  My bracelet was delivered on a Saturday, so I know they can do it!!



I finally did call them at 3pm. The SA that sold me the bracelet picked up the call and when I said this is me Glistenpearls she was like..OMG yes, I'm so stupid for sending it to you that way, I had a bad day that day bla bla..and I was like..so ok my guess you got the bracelet, so what happen now. She said she was planning to call when me she got the bracelet in (she did order it), so I kinda let it go from then on. She said she will send it overnight as soon as she gets it, the latest by Monday. Let's see what happen. I just want this to be over.

*Alwayshope*, it is totally unacceptable. Whether you paid $6 or $6000, you should get what you order. I so wish I have Cartier nearby so I didn't have to get it sent.


----------



## glistenpearls

texasgirliegirl said:


> Today I dropped by Cartier to pick up my engagement ring that had to be remade (same setting)...took a peek at the Love bracelets.  I have a 16" wrist....tried on both the 16 and the 17 metal sizing bracelets.  The 16 fits very close to the wrist and stays above my wrist bone...the 17 is more like a bangle but stays on//no risk of falling off.
> What size would you Love experts recommend??



If your wrist is 16, I would get 17. My wrist is exactly 17 and I got 18. It's not super snug but it's not loose either. I have modelling pics on my blog. I will post pics again when my 2nd love arrives.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank  you!!


glistenpearls said:


> If your wrist is 16, I would get 17. My wrist is exactly 17 and I got 18. It's not super snug but it's not loose either. I have modelling pics on my blog. I will post pics again when my 2nd love arrives.


----------



## OneMarcilV

almostaddict said:
			
		

> I am not convinced. The screw where the groves are looks like black or has changed its color. The screws of a real love bracelet are made of gold so it should not turn dark or black I think. And also the thing that meets where you insert the screw also has discoloration on it which again is questionable to me. I am not an expert so that is just my 2cents.



Actually the screws have not turned shades. The shading came from the overhead light from my oven in which I took the photos. The same for the connection.


----------



## chanel-girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Today I dropped by Cartier to pick up my engagement ring that had to be remade (same setting)...took a peek at the Love bracelets.  I have a 16" wrist....tried on both the 16 and the 17 metal sizing bracelets.  The 16 fits very close to the wrist and stays above my wrist bone...the 17 is more like a bangle but stays on//no risk of falling off.
> What size would you Love experts recommend??



What size is your actual wrist? It depends if you want more of the recommended fit or the looser fit. It is a personal preference but Cartier says that it is meant to be more fitted. I personally wouldn't want it loose enough for it to really fall low on my hand so that it would bang around a lot.


----------



## OneMarcilV

Why do the fastening screws come loose?


----------



## OneMarcilV

Baby Boo said:
			
		

> also i wanted to ask for those of you with the love bracelet do any of u wax ur arms? or do any hair removal on thema nd if u do what do u do about the bracelet?



Just slide the bracelet out if the way when shaving or waxing. You can remove the bracelet but is really not recommended.


----------



## OneMarcilV

That is what I love about the bracelet. Verrrrry comfortable and does not snag on anything. I do like a slightly loose bracelet even loose the bracelet fits comfortably.


----------



## OneMarcilV

Hokaplan said:
			
		

> I'm sooo happy for you! Enjoy it! Did you get all-around bangle bracelet or cuff?



My preference is the all around bangle because this just seem more secure.


----------



## OneMarcilV

Hokaplan said:
			
		

> I just spoke to another SA about the scratches that show on yellow gold as compared to white gold. Yesterday I was told there was no difference and the scratches show equally. Today I was told that white gold shows more. The SA explained that the yellow is the gold's natural color and something is added to make it white. When the white ones get a scratch it is therefore more visible cause of the different color underneath. Does that sound like it makes sense? Do you guys agree?



Mine has some very fine scratches. I had to shine a bright light to see the scratches. My question is what is the best way to have the scratches buffed out? Can I have this done while the bracelet is still on my wrist?

I really do not to take my bracelet off or leave somewhere to be cleaned.


----------



## OneMarcilV

mrs nordic said:
			
		

> White gold is coated with rhodinium. If you take the bracelet for a proper polishing and cleaning, they need to coat it again.
> I have the white gold one and my friends have both yellows and whites. I think they all scratch and any big difference to scratching depends on the user (how careful you are etc) and not the gold.



Gold is. It the hardest metal in the world. That is why no jewelry is 100% gold because of the softness of the gold.


----------



## OneMarcilV

YanaMei said:
			
		

> This is why I preferred the closer fit of the 16, on me.  It's still a bangle, slides up my arm about 4 inches, unlike the bracelet watch I wear that sits against the skin and only can slide about an inch.  I just find that other bangle bracelets I have that are bigger knock around a lot more.
> 
> But they are going to scratch.  Mine has very fine scratches and scuffs, but is still very shiny.  As you can see from the pictures.  I've been wearing it continuously for a year and a half.  After a while there are so many little scratches, they don't stand out anymore, unlike the first scratch...  My SA did tell me to just accept the scratches as a part of making the bracelet a part of me, he warned me against wanting to get the scratches polished off all the time because the process wears away the gold.  There was another SA that said in the 23 years she's been wearing her bracelet, she's gotten it polished back to scratchless only once.  So, if Cartier encourages their own people to wear not-mint condition bracelets in the stores where customers can see them I think my scratched-up bracelet is in good company!
> 
> Anyway, Hokaplan, take your time to decide what you really want, you'll be looking at it all the time!  I do think if you're going for the semi-precious, matching rose gold with your cuff sounds prettier than semi-precious in the YG or WG.  And there you have it, opinion No. 21.



I am glad that I read this reply. I figured about loosing one of the gold. I did ask just recently about removing the hairline scratches. It is only natural when the scratches are removed that much of the bracelets surface is also removed to smooth out the scratches from the surface.

Does not really amount to much being removed from the surface but even he smallest amount grades the bracelet down just a bit.

I have decided not to get mine cleaned.


----------



## OneMarcilV

Chanel<3er said:
			
		

> i find it hard to screw it on and off -- I am not sure that I want to wear all the time since I like to change  up my jewelry-- I got the 19 fits fine not snug but definitely it does not  slide on and off my wrist.



I do like the heaviness of the gold. To me it seems like I am actually wearing something. If I were ever to take the bracelet off my are would feel naked. Plus there is the chance of loosing one or even both of the little screws.


----------



## OneMarcilV

Do you wear your bracelet on your right or left wrist. Me it is the right.


----------



## OneMarcilV

lvjunkyxo said:
			
		

> I want a LOVE bracelet sooooo bad! They are absolutely gorgeous  And does anyone have any pictures they can put up of the LOVE ring?? i am deff interested in that too!
> 
> BTW has anyone ever wondered that if a robber came up to you and wanted your LOVE bracelet you wouldn't be able to take it off!! lol im always thinking that! they would chop my hand off or something =[ lolol



You know what that is what I often thought. I think many of us thought the same. I generally west long sleeves so mine does how but not all of be time.


----------



## OneMarcilV

kbella86 said:
			
		

> Look at this AMAZING stack that I saw online:
> 
> Source: Eva Chen's Instagram



Very nice pictures. Makes me want a matching ring.


----------



## OneMarcilV

Babsiegirl said:
			
		

> I might not be the one to answer this, as I don't wear my jewelry 24/7, but I do have a love ring which I wear on my right hand.  If I did wear it all the time, I don't think it would be comfortable as the edges seem sharp to me.  But of course that is me.  Others may have no issues wearing it 24/7!!



You take your love bracelet off?


----------



## OneMarcilV

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> I'm going for a cuff, simply because I don't always want to wear jewelry.  I snowboard, ride a motorcycle, and do other things where I just wouldn't want anything on my wrist.  For example, we have to refinish our deck this summer, and I can't imagine the horror of splattering a $4000+ gold bangle with wood stain, not to mention the scratches!  I also never really sleep in my jewelry, so I definitely like the flexibility the cuff offers.
> 
> I suppose it lacks the "locked on" romanticism of the bangle version, but I'm getting it for myself... it's not from my SO.



That would be enough for a heart attack. If I were to paint something I would not remove my bracelet I would take a rag and fix the rag covering my bracelet with tight rubber bands.


----------



## OneMarcilV

beachy10 said:
			
		

> Folks- the new screw system makes putting on/taking off the love bracelet SO EASY! Literally I can take it off in 30 seconds once you practice a little. Unless you are getting the old screw system where the screws fall out and you have to line them up perfectly, I wouldn't make this the determining factor. I personally didn't find the cuff comfortable so please try on first! I take my love off every night so it doesn't get too scratched.



Mine was like when off the wrist went together perfectly and both holes lined up perfectly. But strangle on my wrist before any of the screws were put in the bracelet would not fix together. One side would and the other would not and vice versa. Did not want to force closure. Finally both holes lined up and after that there was not any problem.


----------



## OneMarcilV

Greentea said:
			
		

> I adore my bangle. I wear it 24/7 and, yes, it does show a bit of wear but it all blends in to a beautiful patina over time. I hardly notice it anymore. Love it to bits!



Same here. I have a fear of the lining up the holes and/or loosing one or both screws.


----------



## OneMarcilV

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> I need something is rose gold... It certainyl won't be another bracelet, but I only have the baby trinity on a silk cord, and I would like something more substantial in rose gold... hmmm



I would get a RG ring.


----------



## OneMarcilV

awlang said:
			
		

> Oops, I pressed send too early.  Anyway, today in Singapore I tried on the Love bracelet that looks like two bracelets hooked together; one 6 diamond RG with a WG mini pave interlocked.  There are no words.  It was to die for.  Now I just need $30,000+  to buy it, ha!
> 
> As an aside, I bought the WG and pave diamond scarab necklace today.  I was going to wait a few months, but that collection is being discontinued and they won't be getting any more scarabs in HK or Singapore.



I will send you a check. Oh wait too small amount to write a check out for.


----------



## OneMarcilV

glistenpearls said:
			
		

> OK, I was all excited yesterday and even posted in my blog about my second love bracelet. At last when I open the box I was horrified that the SA didnt screw the 2 pieces together and the screwdriver wasn't in the small baggie as it supposed to be. Despite getting it delivered overnight, the bracelet was in ruin state, all chips, scuffs and scratches from banging all the way from Dallas just like how my sons chew their cribs.
> 
> I was so ****ed. I re-packed them and called the SA (she was off yesterday so I spoke to somebody else) and she called back after speaking to the SA who packed and sold me the bracelet and apparently she admitted that she totally forgot about it. Apparently she wasnt herself that day. OK, fine so you weren't in that mood that day, but dont you think its pretty standard to pack jewelry this expensive a certain way? Maybe I'm over reacting but her moods ruining mine too. It's suppose to be special, but now I'm thinking that poor love bracelet looked so heartbroken. I told them I'm sending this back complete with the original receipts/packaging/certificate and I want a replacement, and don't even think about "fixing" or "rebuff" that one and sending it back to me (I memorized the sn). So now I'm back to square one. I'm still sad but what can I do anyway? At 6K it should be perfect. She promised to send me another one by tomorrow but that horrible looking bracelet still in my head
> 
> End of rant.



The price of the bracelet yes you should have received the perfect bracelet and put together along with the screwdriver and papers.


----------



## OneMarcilV

Babsiegirl said:
			
		

> Did you call them?  I'm not a very patient person, so I would call them.  They should be able to overnight your new one if you call right away.  My bracelet was delivered on a Saturday, so I know they can do it!!



I am the same. Be sure to keep in contact on a daily basis.


----------



## OneMarcilV

glistenpearls said:
			
		

> I finally did call them at 3pm. The SA that sold me the bracelet picked up the call and when I said this is me Glistenpearls she was like..OMG yes, I'm so stupid for sending it to you that way, I had a bad day that day bla bla..and I was like..so ok my guess you got the bracelet, so what happen now. She said she was planning to call when me she got the bracelet in (she did order it), so I kinda let it go from then on. She said she will send it overnight as soon as she gets it, the latest by Monday. Let's see what happen. I just want this to be over.
> 
> Alwayshope, it is totally unacceptable. Whether you paid $6 or $6000, you should get what you order. I so wish I have Cartier nearby so I didn't have to get it sent.



I agree 100%.


----------



## *MJ*

Do you ladies that tan leave your love on while tanning?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chanel-girl said:


> What size is your actual wrist? It depends if you want more of the recommended fit or the looser fit. It is a personal preference but Cartier says that it is meant to be more fitted. I personally wouldn't want it loose enough for it to really fall low on my hand so that it would bang around a lot.



My wrist measures 16 inches.


----------



## onegirlcreative

*MJ* said:


> Do you ladies that tan leave your love on while tanning?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



ya the whole point is to not take it off. why would i take it off just to tan? i don't care about the small tan line that will show up on my wrist, because i'd rather have that than to frequently take it on and off just for tanning purposes.

in the 4 years i've had my love bangle, it has only been removed once and that was for polishing purposes only.

if you think you'd want to take it on and off for tanning, then perhaps get the cuff and not the bangle. this way you can take it off as often as you'd like.


----------



## lumy_

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Today I dropped by Cartier to pick up my engagement ring that had to be remade (same setting)...took a peek at the Love bracelets.  I have a 16" wrist....tried on both the 16 and the 17 metal sizing bracelets.  The 16 fits very close to the wrist and stays above my wrist bone...the 17 is more like a bangle but stays on//no risk of falling off.
> What size would you Love experts recommend??


 
If your wrist is 16 cm I'd definetly get the 17 and not the 16! My wrist is 15 cm and I got the 17. I tried on 16 too but felt it uncomfortable having it sit tight above the wrist bone. Being able to push it a bit up the arm is very convenient in many situations (like typing)


----------



## chanel-girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> My wrist measures 16 inches.



I think you mean 16 cm. For a 16 cm wrist the exact fit size is a 17 and the loose fit is an 18. The 16 would definitely be too small for a 16 cm wrist. The sizing guide on the Cartier website says to add 1 cm for the exact fit.

Here is the Cartier sizing guide : http://www.cartier.us/#/guide-me/ex...celets/love-bracelet-specifics?viewChart=true


----------



## beachy10

*MJ* said:


> Do you ladies that tan leave your love on while tanning?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 

Wow, do people really still go to tanning beds? 
I take my love off every night since I have the new screw system. It's so easy to remove.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I meant to type 6 INCHES.....not 16.......LOL....




chanel-girl said:


> I think you mean 16 cm. For a 16 cm wrist the exact fit size is a 17 and the loose fit is an 18. The 16 would definitely be too small for a 16 cm wrist. The sizing guide on the Cartier website says to add 1 cm for the exact fit.
> 
> Here is the Cartier sizing guide : http://www.cartier.us/#/guide-me/ex...celets/love-bracelet-specifics?viewChart=true


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ :giggles: I figured it was a typo of some sort LOL


----------



## onegirlcreative

beachy10 said:


> Wow, do people really still go to tanning beds?
> I take my love off every night since I have the new screw system. It's so easy to remove.



what is the new screw system? haven't heard about it.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

hi question? Soooo some of you know I'm saving for a VCA sweet necklace as a gift to myself for my sweet 16 in november..anyways my entire family is also getting me a sweet 16 present....The first thing was a love bracelet because my entire family would be chipping in to buy this for me as a birthday/ christmas present.... I just feel SO bad to ask since its $5,575!!!! and probably more by the time november hits with the crazy increases....anyways i was wondering if the prices at cartier are 100% set or negotiable at all? 
also my wrist is about 15.5cm so I'm guessing I'd be a 17 in case my wrist grows at all? or should I get an 18? Im 5'9" 125lbs It would be the plain YG Thanks


----------



## OneMarcilV

onegirlcreative said:
			
		

> what is the new screw system? haven't heard about it.



Neither have I. It is hard to figure how the 2 screw system could be revised.


----------



## beachy10

OneMarcilV said:


> Neither have I. It is hard to figure how the 2 screw system could be revised.


 

Screws don't come out all of the way on the new bracelets. You just slide the two sides together and tighten.
Pardon my dirty nails. I was gardening today.


----------



## sjunky13

I got a new Love with the new system and I can slip it on and off. I am so glad I can just slip it right over my wrist. I could never have it on 24/7/365/.


----------



## sjunky13

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> hi question? Soooo some of you know I'm saving for a VCA sweet necklace as a gift to myself for my sweet 16 in november..anyways my entire family is also getting me a sweet 16 present....The first thing was a love bracelet because my entire family would be chipping in to buy this for me as a birthday/ christmas present.... I just feel SO bad to ask since its $5,575!!!! and probably more by the time november hits with the crazy increases....anyways i was wondering if the prices at cartier are 100% set or negotiable at all?
> also my wrist is about 15.5cm so I'm guessing I'd be a 17 in case my wrist grows at all? or should I get an 18? Im 5'9" 125lbs It would be the plain YG Thanks


  Wow, what a gift! I would try on the size in the store, some like a snug fit and others like a looser fit. 
The love was made to fit right at the wrist bone and not a bangle, but I like mine bigger.
There are no discounts on them, I wish! LOL.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

sjunky13 said:


> Wow, what a gift! I would try on the size in the store, some like a snug fit and others like a looser fit.
> The love was made to fit right at the wrist bone and not a bangle, but I like mine bigger.
> There are no discounts on them, I wish! LOL.



Thanks haha ebay is waayyy to scary and plus The experience of a brand new bracelet would be really nice


----------



## sjunky13

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> Thanks haha ebay is waayyy to scary and plus The experience of a brand new bracelet would be really nice


 
I think it would be a great experience and I know you will treasure it forever. 
If that is really what you want and your generous family is going to make it happen, then YAY! LOL. Make a day of it and go and try on everything.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

sjunky13 said:


> I think it would be a great experience and I know you will treasure it forever.
> If that is really what you want and your generous family is going to make it happen, then YAY! LOL. Make a day of it and go and try on everything.



thanks ever since I was 8 my mom had told me about this amazing bracelet so it's been 8 years of lusting over it so far and watching the prices raise as well...


----------



## radio_shrink

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> hi question? Soooo some of you know I'm saving for a VCA sweet necklace as a gift to myself for my sweet 16 in november..anyways my entire family is also getting me a sweet 16 present....The first thing was a love bracelet because my entire family would be chipping in to buy this for me as a birthday/ christmas present.... I just feel SO bad to ask since its $5,575!!!! and probably more by the time november hits with the crazy increases....anyways i was wondering if the prices at cartier are 100% set or negotiable at all?
> also my wrist is about 15.5cm so I'm guessing I'd be a 17 in case my wrist grows at all? or should I get an 18? Im 5'9" 125lbs It would be the plain YG Thanks



Would go for 17 if you want more fitted but a little loose....18 is rather loose...but not TOO loose... I have same size wrist and got 18...it is a little looser than prefer but I'm stuck with it...I can not stress this enough TRY ON BEFORE YOU BUY...You will be much much happier in the end.


----------



## OneMarcilV

beachy10 said:
			
		

> Screws don't come out all of the way on the new bracelets. You just slide the two sides together and tighten.
> Pardon my dirty nails. I was gardening today.



I thought that could be the new design  but, then I thought on a Cartier I thought not. I now stand  corrected.

Throughout the first design of the bracelet I bet many screws were lost. I find like many others the screws to come loose. But, on my bracelet only one screw loosens up. I find that strange that both do not become loose. 

Since I do not take mine off I may use a product called lock tight. I read that in this forum on using that product.

I am still debating wether to get my bracelet cleaned only once though. Gold is soft and I do not want to risk damage.

If I could keep the bracelet on while having it cleaned I would do that. 

I make sure that everyday I check for looseness.

The picture makes me want a brand new revision of this bracelet.


----------



## OneMarcilV

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> I got a new Love with the new system and I can slip it on and off. I am so glad I can just slip it right over my wrist. I could never have it on 24/7/365/.



I have never taken mine off since day one. I can get used to accessories. But, when taking off I do not like that feeling.


----------



## glistenpearls

So it's Monday and I have no news. If you recall my issue on Thursday, I returned the love bracelet that was scuffed and scratch during overnight shipping and they received it back on Friday at 10.30am. They didnt call me that day until I called them around 3pm. I was told they are still waiting for another one to come (though initially I was promised I could get it by Saturday). During that call they said, it might be Monday before they get it and I should get it by Tuesday. I have specifically asked them to let me know when that happens but I can only assume that the item is yet there or even shipped to me.

I'm not a patient person but yet, I find it annoying that I have to keep calling for updates. I'm planning to call at lunch time but I know I will be disappointed. They charged me for the full amount last Tuesday but I have nothing showing for it almost a week later. I started to think that maybe I'm such a pain customer and maybe I should just cancel the whole thing and buy from somewhere else. I have no love left at this point.


----------



## beachy10

glistenpearls said:


> So it's Monday and I have no news. If you recall my issue on Thursday, I returned the love bracelet that was scuffed and scratch during overnight shipping and they received it back on Friday at 10.30am. They didnt call me that day until I called them around 3pm. I was told they are still waiting for another one to come (though initially I was promised I could get it by Saturday). During that call they said, it might be Monday before they get it and I should get it by Tuesday. I have specifically asked them to let me know when that happens but I can only assume that the item is yet there or even shipped to me.
> 
> I'm not a patient person but yet, I find it annoying that I have to keep calling for updates. I'm planning to call at lunch time but I know I will be disappointed. They charged me for the full amount last Tuesday but I have nothing showing for it almost a week later. I started to think that maybe I'm such a pain customer and maybe I should just cancel the whole thing and buy from somewhere else. I have no love left at this point.


 
I know what you mean. I am not patient either. They should be calling you with updates. Sounds like they don't realize how annoying it is to pay for an item, get it damanged, and then have to wait around for a replacement. Did you purchase from online or a specific boutique? I would ask to speak to a manager!


----------



## glistenpearls

beachy10 said:


> I know what you mean. I am not patient either. They should be calling you with updates. Sounds like they don't realize how annoying it is to pay for an item, get it damanged, and then have to wait around for a replacement. Did you purchase from online or a specific boutique? I would ask to speak to a manager!


 
I bought it from the boutique. The SA who sold it to me is an Assistant Manager too, so she's not just any associate. So I was surprised that she packed jewelry that way. My first one was from Dadeland Mall and she is just sales associate but her packaging was impaccable. Ironic isnt it? Anyway I think I'm calling a little bit later and just expect bad news.


----------



## ahertz

GP - Is it available online? I've heard the online boutique does package items very well. Or you could cancel your order and order from another boutique.


----------



## beachy10

glistenpearls said:


> I bought it from the boutique. The SA who sold it to me is an Assistant Manager too, so she's not just any associate. So I was surprised that she packed jewelry that way. My first one was from Dadeland Mall and she is just sales associate but her packaging was impaccable. Ironic isnt it? Anyway I think I'm calling a little bit later and just expect bad news.


 
Wow that is sad the manager would package it that way. Hopefully they will have some good news for you.


----------



## darkangel07760

glistenpearls said:


> I bought it from the boutique. The SA who sold it to me is an Assistant Manager too, so she's not just any associate. So I was surprised that she packed jewelry that way. My first one was from Dadeland Mall and she is just sales associate but her packaging was impaccable. Ironic isnt it? Anyway I think I'm calling a little bit later and just expect bad news.


 
See if it arrives tomorrow.  I totally understand your impatience, but maybe it would just be easier to get the bracelet and then be done with that particular boutique.  Sometimes the hassle of a return is annoying.  I hope you get it very soon, I feel so bad that you have had a bad experience with your bracelet!
I have a favorite SA in San Francisco named Rand if you ever need great service.


----------



## glistenpearls

beachy10 said:


> Wow that is sad the manager would package it that way. Hopefully they will have some good news for you.


 
And I just had a cry. I called and they 2 SAs I spoke with conveniently in training in NYC and have a vacation this week. I spoke to a nice guy there while I had a cry but of course as soon as he handed the phone to the Boutique manager, she's is a B. OMG I'm so violent thinking about it. I won't go any further, I told her, I'm sick of calling for updates, they in fact should keep me posted when I'm gonna get it. From then on, its like she says I says..she basically told me "From now you dont have to call anymore (because I said I'm sick of it), we will call you bla bla"

Ahertz, I'm giving them one more day, after this I'm gonna just ask for refund back to my card, and buy online.


----------



## glistenpearls

darkangel07760 said:


> See if it arrives tomorrow. I totally understand your impatience, but maybe it would just be easier to get the bracelet and then be done with that particular boutique. Sometimes the hassle of a return is annoying. I hope you get it very soon, I feel so bad that you have had a bad experience with your bracelet!
> I have a favorite SA in San Francisco named Rand if you ever need great service.


 
Thanks I will keep that in mind. Trust me, I really never want to deal with this boutique ever again! I'm so done with them.


----------



## beachy10

glistenpearls said:


> And I just had a cry. I called and they 2 SAs I spoke with conveniently in training in NYC and have a vacation this week. I spoke to a nice guy there while I had a cry but of course as soon as he handed the phone to the Boutique manager, she's is a B. OMG I'm so violent thinking about it. I won't go any further, I told her, I'm sick of calling for updates, they in fact should keep me posted when I'm gonna get it. From then on, its like she says I says..she basically told me "From now you dont have to call anymore (because I said I'm sick of it), we will call you bla bla"
> 
> Ahertz, I'm giving them one more day, after this I'm gonna just ask for refund back to my card, and buy online.


 
Sorry to hear that. I had a great experience buying online. I got my package right away but had to return it. Difference b/t buying online and in the store is that the store only gives you store credit. WHen I bought instore they had to transfer my item from another store to their store, then send it to me. It look quite a long time for that. I would definitely buy online from now on. If you have to return they returns are free and super easy. My cc was credited back within a few days. I rec'd excellent support by buying online.


----------



## Babsiegirl

I'm sorry you're having to go through all that.  I'm not patient either, and they have your money which is even more irritating.  And then to have SA's who are no help and maybe even down right rude.  If it were me, I would wait to see what happens tomorrow and if no satisfaction, I would get money back and order through e-boutique.  I have ordered twice from online with no problems.  The SA's are very professional and items have arrived on time and packed very well.  Hope everything goes the way you want.


----------



## OneMarcilV

glistenpearls said:
			
		

> So it's Monday and I have no news. If you recall my issue on Thursday, I returned the love bracelet that was scuffed and scratch during overnight shipping and they received it back on Friday at 10.30am. They didnt call me that day until I called them around 3pm. I was told they are still waiting for another one to come (though initially I was promised I could get it by Saturday). During that call they said, it might be Monday before they get it and I should get it by Tuesday. I have specifically asked them to let me know when that happens but I can only assume that the item is yet there or even shipped to me.
> 
> I'm not a patient person but yet, I find it annoying that I have to keep calling for updates. I'm planning to call at lunch time but I know I will be disappointed. They charged me for the full amount last Tuesday but I have nothing showing for it almost a week later. I started to think that maybe I'm such a pain customer and maybe I should just cancel the whole thing and buy from somewhere else. I have no love left at this point.



Well I do not blame you because of such a high end bracelet. You have the right to be a "pain" because you want what you paid for and I do not blame you for keeping up with the updates.


----------



## OneMarcilV

ahertz said:
			
		

> GP - Is it available online? I've heard the online boutique does package items very well. Or you could cancel your order and order from another boutique.



The way the sellers are working on her bracelet getting straightened out it might take forever for her to bet her refund.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

radio_shrink said:


> Would go for 17 if you want more fitted but a little loose....18 is rather loose...but not TOO loose... I have same size wrist and got 18...it is a little looser than prefer but I'm stuck with it...I can not stress this enough TRY ON BEFORE YOU BUY...You will be much much happier in the end.



I will try but but my nearest store is about 1-2hours away...How far up does the 18 go on your wrist? I don't want it to be a bangle but I don't want it to dig in either


----------



## radio_shrink

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> I will try but but my nearest store is about 1-2hours away...How far up does the 18 go on your wrist? I don't want it to be a bangle but I don't want it to dig in either



Goes up 3 inches above wrist bone...not yet a bangle but not a fitted bracelet either. 17 will definitely not dig into wrist, it will still be somewhat loose.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

radio_shrink said:


> Goes up 3 inches above wrist bone...not yet a bangle but not a fitted bracelet either. 17 will definitely not dig into wrist, it will still be somewhat loose.



thanks! then maybe a 17 would be best...I don't think my wrist would grow to much more! I have an hermes clic h in the gm and it goes pretty far up my arm


----------



## beachy10

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> thanks! then maybe a 17 would be best...I don't think my wrist would grow to much more! I have an hermes clic h in the gm and it goes pretty far up my arm


 
17 Love is the same fit as clic clac PM.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

beachy10 said:


> 17 Love is the same fit as clic clac PM.



Thanks I wanted the gm as a bangle so the 17 wud be perfect the. Since its a bracelet! Thanks so much


----------



## radio_shrink

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> thanks! then maybe a 17 would be best...I don't think my wrist would grow to much more! I have an hermes clic h in the gm and it goes pretty far up my arm



i would say Clic Clac GM fits very similar to love size 18...maybe just a hair looser but very similar. LOVE 17 fits like clic clac pm, maybe slightly looser...I wear both PM and GM clic clacs depending on mood (and I have same wrist size as you). 

It just depends on what you prefer both sizes are wearable for your wrist size. If you want looser fit go with 18, if you want traditional (more snug fit) go with 17. 

Personally for love bracelet I prefer more snug fit. But it is really a personal preference. You wont go wrong with either size. 

Your wrist size will not really change at your age (mine has stayed the same since I was 14-15) and the 17 would not become too tight if your wrist were to become slightly larger.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

radio_shrink said:


> i would say Clic Clac GM fits very similar to love size 18...maybe just a hair looser but very similar. LOVE 17 fits like clic clac pm, maybe slightly looser...I wear both PM and GM clic clacs depending on mood (and I have same wrist size as you).
> 
> It just depends on what you prefer both sizes are wearable for your wrist size. If you want looser fit go with 18, if you want traditional (more snug fit) go with 17.
> 
> Personally for love bracelet I prefer more snug fit. But it is really a personal preference. You wont go wrong with either size.
> 
> Your wrist size will not really change at your age (mine has stayed the same since I was 14-15) and the 17 would not become too tight if your wrist were to become slightly larger.



Thanks so much! Yes I think a 17 then because I want it to be slightly snug as more of a bracelet while the gm is more bangle feeling....I'm hoping I can go to a store to eventually try one on and get the actual feel but the clic h comparison helps a bunch!  so over the top excited even though my birthday is 8 months away....


----------



## OneMarcilV

radio_shrink said:
			
		

> Goes up 3 inches above wrist bone...not yet a bangle but not a fitted bracelet either. 17 will definitely not dig into wrist, it will still be somewhat loose.



That is how far up my arm mine goes up. Even though the weight of the bracelets is heavier than many this size it does not take long getting used to wearing. Plus the skin does not become sore from the bracelet sliding up and down on the arm.

The bracelet is verrrrrry  comfortable because of the oval shape.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

OneMarcilV said:


> That is how far up my arm mine goes up. Even though the weight of the bracelets is heavier than many this size it does not take long getting used to wearing. Plus the skin does not become sore from the bracelet sliding up and down on the arm.
> 
> The bracelet is verrrrrry  comfortable because of the oval shape.



Okay my concern was that it would go to far up my hand cuz I don't want it to slip off  is that an issue


----------



## OneMarcilV

CHANELGIRL96 said:
			
		

> Okay my concern was that it would go to far up my hand cuz I don't want it to slip off  is that an issue



Mine doesn't. Slides only one inch below that bone that shows on the side of the wrist. By the way when you purchase a bracelet make sure you check the screws because they can come loose. So far only one of the 2 comes loose on mine.


----------



## glistenpearls

After all that hassle, now I'm a happy camper. I just got it like 10 mins ago and I'm in Love again.


----------



## beachy10

glistenpearls said:


> After all that hassle, now I'm a happy camper. I just got it like 10 mins ago and I'm in Love again.


 
Yeah, congrats! Looks gorgeous on you! Glad it all worked out.


----------



## Monica

glistenpearls said:


> After all that hassle, now I'm a happy camper. I just got it like 10 mins ago and I'm in Love again.


Awful story with a happy end 
It looks great on you.


----------



## ahertz

glistenpearls said:
			
		

> After all that hassle, now I'm a happy camper. I just got it like 10 mins ago and I'm in Love again.



Gorgeous!!!!!  Congrats GP!


----------



## Babsiegirl

glistenpearls said:
			
		

> After all that hassle, now I'm a happy camper. I just got it like 10 mins ago and I'm in Love again.



I'm so glad you finally got it!!  It looks great.


----------



## OneMarcilV

glistenpearls said:
			
		

> After all that hassle, now I'm a happy camper. I just got it like 10 mins ago and I'm in Love again.



Those look nice. Good purchase. Did you purchase at the Cartier boutique?


----------



## OneMarcilV

I have question. I noticed on some of the bracelets the tightening screw heads are the same size as the engraved ones. My tightening screw heard are a bit smaller. Why did Cartier change the size of the screws? When?


----------



## glistenpearls

Thank you ladies! *OneMarcilV*, yes I got it from Cartier boutique, they expedited one for me after I called and complained yesterday.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

OneMarcilV said:


> Mine doesn't. Slides only one inch below that bone that shows on the side of the wrist. By the way when you purchase a bracelet make sure you check the screws because they can come loose. So far only one of the 2 comes loose on mine.



I will probably check the screws every hour lol! And good to know its only 1 inch


----------



## chanel-girl

glistenpearls said:


> After all that hassle, now I'm a happy camper. I just got it like 10 mins ago and I'm in Love again.



So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## etk123

glistenpearls said:


> After all that hassle, now I'm a happy camper. I just got it like 10 mins ago and I'm in Love again.



Yay it all worked out well! It's gorgeous! 2 is just double the Love!


----------



## beachy10

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> I will probably check the screws every hour lol! And good to know its only 1 inch


 
If you buy a new love bracelet there are no screws that come out. You don't have to check it often as long as you screw it on tight the first time.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

beachy10 said:


> If you buy a new love bracelet there are no screws that come out. You don't have to check it often as long as you screw it on tight the first time.



oh thats fantastic! thats what the new screw system is then.... 8 months!!!I hope the price doesn't go too much crazier!


----------



## OneMarcilV

glistenpearls said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies! OneMarcilV, yes I got it from Cartier boutique, they expedited one for me after I called and complained yesterday.



Great choice on the business of purchase. Good that you are all set now.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

glistenpearls said:


> After all that hassle, now I'm a happy camper. I just got it like 10 mins ago and I'm in Love again.



Im so happy for you! they look so pretty!!!!


----------



## Marmel

Hi everyone!

I finally got my Love - WG with 4 diamonds!!!

And when I went back to the store to get my cleaning kit for the bracelet, I picked up the baby trinity as well!!


----------



## Marmel

one more....


----------



## Marmel

sorry for the big pics-I tried to make it smaller!


----------



## OneMarcilV

Marmel said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> 
> I finally got my Love - WG with 4 diamonds!!!
> 
> And when I went back to the store to get my cleaning kit for the bracelet, I picked up the baby trinity as well!!



Nice bracelet. Does the cleaning kit help in making scratches less visible?


----------



## Marmel

I don't know! I've had the bracelet for a week so I haven't cleaned it yet, but I think it will keep it nice and shiny!! I would think for scratches you need to have it properly polished, and they recommend not doing that too often - but I must say whilst the first scratch 'hurt' I do like that it looks 'lived' in IYKWIM!!


----------



## freshie2096

Marmel said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I finally got my Love - WG with 4 diamonds!!!
> 
> And when I went back to the store to get my cleaning kit for the bracelet, I picked up the baby trinity as well!!



Very nice on you


----------



## faintlymacabre

Does anyone know what the Canadian MRSP is for a plain gold cuff?


----------



## OneMarcilV

Marmel said:
			
		

> I don't know! I've had the bracelet for a week so I haven't cleaned it yet, but I think it will keep it nice and shiny!! I would think for scratches you need to have it properly polished, and they recommend not doing that too often - but I must say whilst the first scratch 'hurt' I do like that it looks 'lived' in IYKWIM!!



Mine has a few scratches on it. But, it is a gamble to have cleaned because is it worth losing  gold over?


----------



## darkangel07760

Marmel said:


> one more....


 
I really like how you used a lighter colored silk cord!  I am going to do a lighter color cord too for my baby trinity...


----------



## Spider15

I recently got a wg love bracelet with 4 diamonds as a gift from my husband.  I have had it for less than three months.  I think I got a size too small (I have a size 16 but I think I need a 17).  Cartier wont exchange it because it's been too long.  Does anyone have ideas on how or where to sell it so I can get a new one in the right size??


----------



## beachy10

Spider15 said:


> I recently got a wg love bracelet with 4 diamonds as a gift from my husband. I have had it for less than three months. I think I got a size too small (I have a size 16 but I think I need a 17). Cartier wont exchange it because it's been too long. Does anyone have ideas on how or where to sell it so I can get a new one in the right size??


 
eBay....


----------



## IDreamofJewelry

Hi! I'm new to the forum but I just wanted to share that I finally got the love bracelet! I've been wanting one forever and I just bought the rose gold one size 16.  Love the bracelet, and so glad I went with rose gold (I love yellow gold too, so it was a hard choice).

:o)


----------



## beachy10

IDreamofJewelry said:


> Hi! I'm new to the forum but I just wanted to share that I finally got the love bracelet! I've been wanting one forever and I just bought the rose gold one size 16. Love the bracelet, and so glad I went with rose gold (I love yellow gold too, so it was a hard choice).
> 
> :o)


 
Congrats! RG is a lovely choice.


----------



## IDreamofJewelry

Thank you beachy -- I'm wondering how I can post the photos ... they're saved on my desktop right now.


----------



## Marmel

darkangel07760 said:


> I really like how you used a lighter colored silk cord! I am going to do a lighter color cord too for my baby trinity...


 
Yes I like it too! The black was very stark against my skin and it was actually my LOVELY SA that suggested the change to suit my skintone better!


----------



## Spider15

beachy10 said:


> eBay....


Thnx Beachy.  Was worried about selling something so high end on eBay.  Guess I should do some research to figure out how to protect myself (not allowing returns, etc). If anyone has sold high end jewelry (like a love bracelet) on eBay before and has tips on how to do it right, pls let me know!!!  Thnx!!


----------



## iluvpandora

do you think its weird to wear a Cartier WG love bangle with an open Cartier YG love cuff. i went for the cuff because i wanted to have the option to remove the YG when i wear my white chanel j12 watch. Also anyone here know where i can buy a double ring charity bracelet on cord still thx!


----------



## lumy_

iluvpandora said:
			
		

> do you think its weird to wear a Cartier WG love bangle with an open Cartier YG love cuff. i went for the cuff because i wanted to have the option to remove the YG when i wear my white chanel j12 watch. Also anyone here know where i can buy a double ring charity bracelet on cord still thx!



I'm dying to see a picture of a bangle worn with a cuff (Seen from both sides of the arm) as I'm thinking of adding a cuff as my second Love in the future, so that I could wear my first one 24/7 and put the other on and off now and then! Please share a picture if you can


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

Spider15 said:


> Thnx Beachy.  Was worried about selling something so high end on eBay.  Guess I should do some research to figure out how to protect myself (not allowing returns, etc). If anyone has sold high end jewelry (like a love bracelet) on eBay before and has tips on how to do it right, pls let me know!!!  Thnx!!



Hi! I definitely think the best way to sell on ebay is too make sure you take a lot of pictures of every thing...My family has sold a lot of things off of ebay and pictures are the number 1 thing people ask for most! also make sure you have a very clear description...I hope I could help a little bit


----------



## princessLIL

iluvpandora, no I don't think its weird to wear WG love and open YG cuff. I personally think u have more options of easy and fast removal or your cuff when u want to wear your J12 or other WG jewellery. Sounds like u don't like to mix metals..


----------



## OneMarcilV

Spider15 said:
			
		

> Thnx Beachy.  Was worried about selling something so high end on eBay.  Guess I should do some research to figure out how to protect myself (not allowing returns, etc). If anyone has sold high end jewelry (like a love bracelet) on eBay before and has tips on how to do it right, pls let me know!!!  Thnx!!



No return does not always work with eBays buyers protection.


----------



## OneMarcilV

CHANELGIRL96 said:
			
		

> Hi! I definitely think the best way to sell on ebay is too make sure you take a lot of pictures of every thing...My family has sold a lot of things off of ebay and pictures are the number 1 thing people ask for most! also make sure you have a very clear description...I hope I could help a little bit



I recently sold an 64 gb iPod touch and I had like 12 pictures of the iPod and accessories. The more pictures the better for a successful sale/auction.


----------



## pamella

iluvpandora said:


> do you think its weird to wear a Cartier WG love bangle with an open Cartier YG love cuff. i went for the cuff because i wanted to have the option to remove the YG when i wear my white chanel j12 watch. Also anyone here know where i can buy a double ring charity bracelet on cord still thx!



Hi *iluvpandora,* It makes perfect sense to me!! I have the Love YG cuff, 
and now I would like a Love YG bracelet to wear with it.  There are some good
pics here of having the two together. I also went for the cuff for the option of
wearing it on either wrist. I think the look is beautiful together!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Here's my new addition to the "family" hehe

Cartier White Gold Pave Diamond Love Bracelet (with black ceramic screws)*






More piccies here 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...iamond-love-bracelet-738731.html#post21345362


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

calisnoopy said:


> *Here's my new addition to the "family" hehe
> 
> Cartier White Gold Pave Diamond Love Bracelet (with black ceramic screws)*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645864
> 
> 
> 
> More piccies here
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...iamond-love-bracelet-738731.html#post21345362



Thats absolutely stunning!!! Wow its SO pretty


----------



## Babsiegirl

calisnoopy said:
			
		

> Here's my new addition to the "family" hehe
> 
> Cartier White Gold Pave Diamond Love Bracelet (with black ceramic screws)
> 
> More piccies here
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/cartier-white-gold-pave-diamond-love-bracelet-738731.html#post21345362



Wow!! How gorgeous!!!!  Congrats


----------



## pamella

Congratulations *Calisnoopy!* What beautiful "eye candy"!  Just stunning, wear it
in good health!


----------



## dialv

Beautiful Calisnoopy!


----------



## Spider15

calisnoopy said:


> *Here's my new addition to the "family" hehe
> 
> Cartier White Gold Pave Diamond Love Bracelet (with black ceramic screws)*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645864
> 
> 
> 
> More piccies here
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...iamond-love-bracelet-738731.html#post21345362


I looove it!!  Beautiful!


----------



## OneMarcilV

pamella said:
			
		

> Congratulations Calisnoopy! What beautiful "eye candy"!  Just stunning, wear it
> in good health!



Not only eye candy but wrist candy as well. Verrrrrry nice.


----------



## calisnoopy

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> Thats absolutely stunning!!! Wow its SO pretty


 
thanks!!! im still in awe of it myself LOL



Babsiegirl said:


> Wow!! How gorgeous!!!! Congrats


 
thanks!!!



pamella said:


> Congratulations *Calisnoopy!* What beautiful "eye candy"! Just stunning, wear it
> in good health!


 
heehee, i told my BF i found some "friends" for my YG and WG Love bracelets...he didn't think it was as "cute" hahaha



dialv said:


> Beautiful Calisnoopy!


 




Spider15 said:


> I looove it!! Beautiful!


 
thanks for letting me share guys!!



OneMarcilV said:


> Not only eye candy but wrist candy as well. Verrrrrry nice.


 
hahah, very well put!


----------



## darkangel07760

calisnoopy said:


> *Here's my new addition to the "family" hehe*
> 
> *Cartier White Gold Pave Diamond Love Bracelet (with black ceramic screws)*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1645864
> 
> 
> 
> More piccies here
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...iamond-love-bracelet-738731.html#post21345362


 
LOVE it!  You are so lucky!


----------



## calisnoopy

darkangel07760 said:


> LOVE it! You are so lucky!


 
awww thanks!! i am super thankful and DO feel lucky too!!


----------



## darkangel07760

calisnoopy said:


> awww thanks!! i am super thankful and DO feel lucky too!!


 
Great! Can't wait to see all four on your wrist.  Do you plan on wearing all four every day, or just for special occasions?


----------



## Jack5

Has anyone got photos of a new 2012 Cartier Love bracelet?

Just wondering as the branding on my 2012 one is totally different to other ones I have/have seen. For example it doesn't have a size number on it... Do I smell a fake?!


----------



## lumy_

Jack5 said:
			
		

> Has anyone got photos of a new 2012 Cartier Love bracelet?
> 
> Just wondering as the branding on my 2012 one is totally different to other ones I have/have seen. For example it doesn't have a size number on it... Do I smell a fake?!



Mine is from 2012, it's on my arm but I just peeked under it to check and it does have a size number on it!


----------



## etk123

Jack5 said:
			
		

> Has anyone got photos of a new 2012 Cartier Love bracelet?
> 
> Just wondering as the branding on my 2012 one is totally different to other ones I have/have seen. For example it doesn't have a size number on it... Do I smell a fake?!



Where did you purchase it?


----------



## Jack5

lumy_ said:


> Mine is from 2012, it's on my arm but I just peeked under it to check and it does have a size number on it!



This is not good news.

I will get a photo up in a second of what mine looks like underneath. Would you be kind enough to compare and let me know?

I got mine as a gift and don't really have the heart to ask where it was bought from...


----------



## lumy_

Jack5 said:
			
		

> This is not good news.
> 
> I will get a photo up in a second of what mine looks like underneath. Would you be kind enough to compare and let me know?
> 
> I got mine as a gift and don't really have the heart to ask where it was bought from...



No problem, if you upload a pic I will compare with mine!


----------



## etk123

Mine has the size.


----------



## almostaddict

Bought mine last month and it does have a size number on it. It should say Cartier 750 16, 16 being the zise..







			
				Jack5 said:
			
		

> This is not good news.
> 
> I will get a photo up in a second of what mine looks like underneath. Would you be kind enough to compare and let me know?
> 
> I got mine as a gift and don't really have the heart to ask where it was bought from...


----------



## Jack5

So getting a photo is proving to be rather tricky with it being on my wrist just now and not being at the same home the screwdriver is at.

However, I have the love ring, which was gifted to me at the same time as the bracelet. So may also be from a possible dodgy source.

The 'Cartier Paris-750' stated on the ring is what is also on the bracelet. No size.


----------



## beachy10

Jack5 said:


> So getting a photo is proving to be rather tricky with it being on my wrist just now and not being at the same home the screwdriver is at.
> 
> However, I have the love ring, which was gifted to me at the same time as the bracelet. So may also be from a possible dodgy source.
> 
> The 'Cartier Paris-750' stated on the ring is what is also on the bracelet. No size.


 
I have two new Love Rings and both say 'Cartier 750 52'. Neither say Paris on them. 
Whenever someone says they got it as a gift I assume fake.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I have the orchid ring and it says Cartier 750. 

The other side has some kind of code and the size. 

No mention of Paris.


----------



## Jack5

beachy10 said:


> I have two new Love Rings and both say 'Cartier 750 52'. Neither say Paris on them.
> *Whenever someone says they got it as a gift I assume fake.*



Quite an odd thing to assume considering these sort of things are very common GIFTS for birthdays, anniversaries etc.


----------



## etk123

Not really. Generally if you know someone well enough for them to gift you with this huge of a purchase, you will discuss where the purchase was made, how the shopping experience was etc. I like all the juicy details when a high end item is purchased hehe.


----------



## lumy_

Jack5 said:
			
		

> So getting a photo is proving to be rather tricky with it being on my wrist just now and not being at the same home the screwdriver is at.
> 
> However, I have the love ring, which was gifted to me at the same time as the bracelet. So may also be from a possible dodgy source.
> 
> The 'Cartier Paris-750' stated on the ring is what is also on the bracelet. No size.



So, the inside of my 2012 bracelet says Cartier 750 17, 17 being the size. So it's just like almostaddict stated her 2012 bracelet says too. No mention of Paris. Hope this helps


----------



## Jack5

lumy_ said:


> So, the inside of my 2012 bracelet says Cartier 750 17, 17 being the size. So it's just like almostaddict stated her 2012 bracelet says too. No mention of Paris. Hope this helps



Thanks for being so helpful Lumy_. Quite concerning. Also confusing. As this person has also gifted me 110% genuine Mont Blanc, other Cartier and Rolex gifts in the past. Very odd.

May just have to be cheeky and ask if its real!


----------



## ahertz

Jack5 said:
			
		

> May just have to be cheeky and ask if its real!



Unfortunately I'm confident it isn't real. So sorry! Maybe your gift giver will be able to get a refund once you alert them that it's a replica. (maybe they don't know).


----------



## Jack5

ahertz said:


> Unfortunately I'm confident it isn't real. So sorry! Maybe your gift giver will be able to get a refund once you alert them that it's a replica. (maybe they don't know).



I totally believe it is white gold. However, I don't believe it is made by Cartier. Ahhh well.


----------



## glistenpearls

I bought 2 bracelets within 10 days just like 2 weeks ago and mine said 
Cartier 750 18 T0 XXXX
Now I looked through your posts and see the picture, I noticed the screw on yours is a little too pointy where mine is flat? Maybe others can help. But I agree with Ahertz, your gift giver may not realize this.


----------



## Lanier

Mine has the size on it too, and it was purchased from Cartier.

For the past few weeks, I've been toying with the idea of selling my rose gold 16 and purchasing a 17. I know there is a price increase on the horizon so I want to decide SOON. I might take a drive over to the Atlanta store tomorrow. 

Eventually I want to get two Love bracelets and I think it might looked better stacked if the bracelets are a little looser?


----------



## glistenpearls

Lanier said:


> Mine has the size on it too, and it was purchased from Cartier.
> 
> For the past few weeks, I've been toying with the idea of selling my rose gold 16 and purchasing a 17. I know there is a price increase on the horizon so I want to decide SOON. I might take a drive over to the Atlanta store tomorrow.
> 
> Eventually I want to get two Love bracelets and I think it might looked better stacked if the bracelets are a little looser?



I was considering to get a bigger size for my 2 love bracelets, but I was told, 2 loose bracelets together, the scratches and chips on the edges will happen faster also the screw may get looser the more the 2 hit each other.


----------



## almostaddict

Looking at the picture, it doesn't look real to me. The edge of the ring should not be round smooth or curved. It should have a structured line not curvy smooth. Hope I make sense. 






			
				Jack5 said:
			
		

> So getting a photo is proving to be rather tricky with it being on my wrist just now and not being at the same home the screwdriver is at.
> 
> However, I have the love ring, which was gifted to me at the same time as the bracelet. So may also be from a possible dodgy source.
> 
> The 'Cartier Paris-750' stated on the ring is what is also on the bracelet. No size.


----------



## Jack5

almostaddict said:


> Looking at the picture, it doesn't look real to me. The edge of the ring should not be round smooth or curved. It should have a structured line not curvy smooth. Hope I make sense.



I know what you mean and it is like that. Think the light just made it appear rather weird.


----------



## almostaddict

Jack, did your gift giver gave you the certificate of the ring too? It should have one and the serial number on the certificate should match what is supposed to be engraved on the inside of the ring as well. I also have a love ring although this I got in 2007 it has " cartier 750 53 and the second  line has the serial number on it. Do u have that?






			
				Jack5 said:
			
		

> I know what you mean and it is like that. Think the light just made it appear rather weird.


----------



## Babsiegirl

almostaddict said:
			
		

> Looking at the picture, it doesn't look real to me. The edge of the ring should not be round smooth or curved. It should have a structured line not curvy smooth. Hope I make sense.



I agree.  Also, I don't know any Cartier pieces that say "Paris"  on the inscription.


----------



## darkangel07760

Lanier said:


> Mine has the size on it too, and it was purchased from Cartier.
> 
> For the past few weeks, I've been toying with the idea of selling my rose gold 16 and purchasing a 17. I know there is a price increase on the horizon so I want to decide SOON. I might take a drive over to the Atlanta store tomorrow.
> 
> Eventually I want to get two Love bracelets and I think it might looked better stacked if the bracelets are a little looser?


 
I have heard that it is better to have them more snug, and DEFINITELY the same sizes! 
Is the 16 too tight for you?


----------



## OneMarcilV

lumy_ said:
			
		

> Mine is from 2012, it's on my arm but I just peeked under it to check and it does have a size number on it!



Mine as well. But, I do not know the manufacture year.


----------



## OneMarcilV

Jack5 said:
			
		

> So getting a photo is proving to be rather tricky with it being on my wrist just now and not being at the same home the screwdriver is at.
> 
> However, I have the love ring, which was gifted to me at the same time as the bracelet. So may also be from a possible dodgy source.
> 
> The 'Cartier Paris-750' stated on the ring is what is also on the bracelet. No size.



Before mine went on my arm I took photos of all angles inside and out.

The SECOND photograph is NOT of my bracelet. That is a research photograph. There is no way to delete photographs once uploaded to the forum.


----------



## freshie2096

OneMarcilV said:


> Before mine went on my arm I took photos of all angles inside and out.
> 
> The SECOND photograph is NOT of my bracelet. That is a research photograph. There is no way to delete photographs once uploaded to the forum.



I might be wrong, but the engraves on the love bracelet doesn't looks right to me. I believe Cartier has changed their fonds from time to time, but i haven't seen this fond in the pass though


----------



## awlang

I've got a 2012 bracelet and it says Cartier 750 17 (17 being the size)...


----------



## Babsiegirl

With all the scammers out there, the only way to know what you are getting is 100% authentic, is to buy from the boutique!!!


----------



## Taneya

OneMarcilV said:


> Before mine went on my arm I took photos of all angles inside and out.
> 
> The SECOND photograph is NOT of my bracelet. That is a research photograph. There is no way to delete photographs once uploaded to the forum.



Did you purchase yr bracelet from the Cartier boutique ? I have to agree with freshie, the engraving look weird to me too


----------



## Samia

Hey everyone! help me decide, I am picking a Cartier Love ring on Saturday and I am so torn between the Rose Gold and White Gold. I don't like yellow gold and almost all my jewelry is in white gold.
I am going for the plain ring, no diamonds atm, this will be a layering for me. I have tried the rose gold and I love it against my skin tone but I always end up wearing my white jewelry more, so which one should I pick?


----------



## etk123

What do you plan on stacking with? This is a tough choice lol!


----------



## Taneya

Samia said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! help me decide, I am picking a Cartier Love ring on Saturday and I am so torn between the Rose Gold and White Gold. I don't like yellow gold and almost all my jewelry is in white gold.
> I am going for the plain ring, no diamonds atm, this will be a layering for me. I have tried the rose gold and I love it against my skin tone but I always end up wearing my white jewelry more, so which one should I pick?



My pick will be WG cos I'm like you, always end up wearing white jewelleries 

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## faintlymacabre

Samia said:


> Hey everyone! help me decide, I am picking a Cartier Love ring on Saturday and I am so torn between the Rose Gold and White Gold. I don't like yellow gold and almost all my jewelry is in white gold.
> I am going for the plain ring, no diamonds atm, this will be a layering for me. I have tried the rose gold and I love it against my skin tone but I always end up wearing my white jewelry more, so which one should I pick?


 
Rose goes very nicely with white metals.    I think it would coordinate nicely with what you already have, while being a little different!


----------



## Samia

etk123 said:
			
		

> What do you plan on stacking with? This is a tough choice lol!






			
				Taneya said:
			
		

> My pick will be WG cos I'm like you, always end up wearing white jewelleries
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum






			
				faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> Rose goes very nicely with white metals.    I think it would coordinate nicely with what you already have, while being a little different!



I will be stacking with some other white gold rings and a Dior Mimioui ring


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

RG. This can be your first RG piece if u already don't own any.  It's nice to have some variations. And maybe you can pick up a RG hoop as well from Lana jewelry!  They are very dainty.  Very cute!


----------



## etk123

Rose gold! It does look so nice with white metals! I just had this colossal internal struggle between white and rose for my Love bracelet. I got white but I want something rose sooo bad! Start with the ring, then you can add in more pieces. Fun choices!!


----------



## OneMarcilV

Taneya said:
			
		

> Did you purchase yr bracelet from the Cartier boutique ? I have to agree with freshie, the engraving look weird to me too



No I am thinking that the signature has changed over time.


----------



## Samia

I am leaning towards the RG too now, specially because I want to match with the VCA bracelet from my siggy


----------



## beachy10

Samia said:


> Hey everyone! help me decide, I am picking a Cartier Love ring on Saturday and I am so torn between the Rose Gold and White Gold. I don't like yellow gold and almost all my jewelry is in white gold.
> I am going for the plain ring, no diamonds atm, this will be a layering for me. I have tried the rose gold and I love it against my skin tone but I always end up wearing my white jewelry more, so which one should I pick?


 
RG! I don't like this bracelet in WG (looks too industrial).


----------



## dzi

one of my Love  ... wearing it today, Love ring in 18K white gold with paved diamonds, black ceramic


----------



## darkangel07760

dzi said:


> one of my Love  ... wearing it today, Love ring in 18K white gold with paved diamonds, black ceramic


 
Oh I love it!  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## calisnoopy

^^all of mine say the size inside the bracelet too  





*UPDATED PICS: SURPRISE Cartier Love Bracelet arrival...check it out here:*

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...mond-love-bracelet-738731-3.html#post21393585


----------



## calisnoopy

Ahhh I guess I'll post the pics here too LOL...I know sometimes I'm lazy and hate clicking thru to new links haha


Presenting....Cartier Love Bracelet number 4 (well, technically should be number 3 since I preordered/paid for this one first but I got it AFTER the White Gold Pave Diamond one)....


*ROSE GOLD MULTICOLOR STONE Love Bracelet!!!!*



I LOVESSSSSS it, the Rose Gold is actually growing on me and the different color stones are so pretty!!!!


----------



## freshie2096

calisnoopy said:


> Ahhh I guess I'll post the pics here too LOL...I know sometimes I'm lazy and hate clicking thru to new links haha
> 
> 
> Presenting....Cartier Love Bracelet number 4 (well, technically should be number 3 since I preordered/paid for this one first but I got it AFTER the White Gold Pave Diamond one)....
> 
> 
> *ROSE GOLD MULTICOLOR STONE Love Bracelet!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVESSSSSS it, the Rose Gold is actually growing on me and the different color stones are so pretty!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652969
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652970
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652971




Awesome stacking, calisnoopy!!! 
Love love your pave love, it's gorgeous, congrats


----------



## pamella

*dzi* just gorgeous on you!!

*calisnoopy* what an absolutely stunning "Love Stack"!  Thank you for sharing with
us!


----------



## calisnoopy

darkangel07760 said:


> Great! Can't wait to see all four on your wrist. Do you plan on wearing all four every day, or just for special occasions?


 
yahhh just posted pics, wasnt expecting the rose gold till July, so it was a nice early surprise!!

right now all 4 are on my wrist...we'll see, cos i actually dont mind doing all 4 regularly hehe...adds something to my usually casual/comfy daily style 



dzi said:


> one of my Love  ... wearing it today, Love ring in 18K white gold with paved diamonds, black ceramic


 
so pretty!!!  we're WG pave diamond black ceramic twins!!



freshie2096 said:


> Awesome stacking, calisnoopy!!!
> Love love your pave love, it's gorgeous, congrats


 
thanks haha...this stacking arrangement seemed to make the most sense, alternating white with yellow/rose gold 



pamella said:


> *dzi* just gorgeous on you!!
> 
> *calisnoopy* what an absolutely stunning "Love Stack"! Thank you for sharing with
> us!


----------



## Bethc

calisnoopy said:
			
		

> Ahhh I guess I'll post the pics here too LOL...I know sometimes I'm lazy and hate clicking thru to new links haha
> 
> Presenting....Cartier Love Bracelet number 4 (well, technically should be number 3 since I preordered/paid for this one first but I got it AFTER the White Gold Pave Diamond one)....
> 
> ROSE GOLD MULTICOLOR STONE Love Bracelet!!!!
> 
> I LOVESSSSSS it, the Rose Gold is actually growing on me and the different color stones are so pretty!!!!



Just gorgeous!!   I want it now too!


----------



## calisnoopy

Bethc said:


> Just gorgeous!! I want it now too!


 
hehe, which one??


----------



## Bethc

calisnoopy said:
			
		

> hehe, which one??



All of them?


----------



## calisnoopy

Bethc said:


> All of them?


 
LOL...good answer, thats the one i always say when my BF asks me to choose...i told him i was raised this way...at a young age when my grandparents asked me which i wanted (entree, dessert, etc) i once said "BOF!" (couldn't pronounce the TH at the end of boTH) and it got such a good response from them...they encouraged me to say this all the time as a kid hahaha

BF usually just shakes his head haha

which Loves do you have now?


----------



## dzi

calisnoopy said:


> so pretty!!!  we're WG pave diamond black ceramic twins!!



 yeah! You have stunning Love collection!!


----------



## cantbelieve

calisnoopy said:
			
		

> Ahhh I guess I'll post the pics here too LOL...I know sometimes I'm lazy and hate clicking thru to new links haha
> 
> Presenting....Cartier Love Bracelet number 4 (well, technically should be number 3 since I preordered/paid for this one first but I got it AFTER the White Gold Pave Diamond one)....
> 
> ROSE GOLD MULTICOLOR STONE Love Bracelet!!!!
> 
> I LOVESSSSSS it, the Rose Gold is actually growing on me and the different color stones are so pretty!!!!



Wow!  looks so yummy!!!! Can I ask..is the pave a diff shape? Looks a little bit bigger/rounder??


----------



## glistenpearls

calisnoopy said:


> Ahhh I guess I'll post the pics here too LOL...I know sometimes I'm lazy and hate clicking thru to new links haha
> 
> 
> Presenting....Cartier Love Bracelet number 4 (well, technically should be number 3 since I preordered/paid for this one first but I got it AFTER the White Gold Pave Diamond one)....
> 
> 
> *ROSE GOLD MULTICOLOR STONE Love Bracelet!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVESSSSSS it, the Rose Gold is actually growing on me and the different color stones are so pretty!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652969
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652970
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652971


 Ahhhh so pretty! Congrats with your new addition(s). Did you buy a different size for the WG pave?


----------



## kat99

Beautiful! I love the rainbow love, enjoy C!


----------



## Monaliceke

calisnoopy said:


> Ahhh I guess I'll post the pics here too LOL...I know sometimes I'm lazy and hate clicking thru to new links haha
> 
> 
> Presenting....Cartier Love Bracelet number 4 (well, technically should be number 3 since I preordered/paid for this one first but I got it AFTER the White Gold Pave Diamond one)....
> 
> 
> *ROSE GOLD MULTICOLOR STONE Love Bracelet!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVESSSSSS it, the Rose Gold is actually growing on me and the different color stones are so pretty!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652969
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652970
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652971





wow wow!! this is really admirable


----------



## thegraceful1

calisnoopy said:


> Ahhh I guess I'll post the pics here too LOL...I know sometimes I'm lazy and hate clicking thru to new links haha
> 
> 
> Presenting....Cartier Love Bracelet number 4 (well, technically should be number 3 since I preordered/paid for this one first but I got it AFTER the White Gold Pave Diamond one)....
> 
> 
> *ROSE GOLD MULTICOLOR STONE Love Bracelet!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVESSSSSS it, the Rose Gold is actually growing on me and the different color stones are so pretty!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652969
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652970
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652971


 Cory amazing stack of LOVE bracelets! Congrats!


----------



## jhs216

Cartier mavens,
Does anyone know if Aldo Cipullo ever had Love bracelets with diamonds? I know he introduced the bracelet in 1969, and that diamonds were introduced to the bracelet in 1979 (from what I can gather on the internet, which isn't always correct), but did Aldo actually have signed Cartier bracelets with diamonds in them?

Let me know


----------



## OneMarcilV

Bethc said:
			
		

> All of them?



I am not greedy I will take only three. Has to include the diamond studded one though.


----------



## radio_shrink

jhs216 said:


> Cartier mavens,
> Does anyone know if Aldo Cipullo ever had Love bracelets with diamonds? I know he introduced the bracelet in 1969, and that diamonds were introduced to the bracelet in 1979 (from what I can gather on the internet, which isn't always correct), but did Aldo actually have signed Cartier bracelets with diamonds in them?
> 
> Let me know



I don't believe he did. The only diamond versions I have seen with Cipullo's signature have aftermarket diamonds.


----------



## calisnoopy

dzi said:


> yeah! You have stunning Love collection!!


 
thanks!!!!



cantbelieve said:


> Wow!  looks so yummy!!!! Can I ask..is the pave a diff shape? Looks a little bit bigger/rounder??


 
the pave one IS a bit thicker all around...so it looks bigger 

they said it requires a bit more gold to set all the diamonds!



glistenpearls said:


> Ahhhh so pretty! Congrats with your new addition(s). Did you buy a different size for the WG pave?


 
nope...same size, size 16....just looks bigger cos its a fatter bracelet with more gold to hold the diamonds...i asked that too cos i was surprised how much thicker it was!



kat99 said:


> Beautiful! I love the rainbow love, enjoy C!


 

thanks Kat!!! love your new Kelly addition!!!  

did you order it or was it a lucky walk-in buy for the DH?  hmm i guess walk-in cos you would have to be there in person to place an order with an address in Paris i'd imagine?  i wasnt sure since i've never worked with FSH before...



luxemadam said:


> wow wow!! this is really admirable


 




thegraceful1 said:


> Cory amazing stack of LOVE bracelets! Congrats!


 

thanks!!! i do love them loads!!!


----------



## chanel-girl

Does anyone know if you can use the 10% off at Saks for the day when you open a Saks card on Cartier jewelry at the few Saks that sell Cartier jewelry?


----------



## kat99

calisnoopy said:


> thanks Kat!!! love your new Kelly addition!!!
> 
> did you order it or was it a lucky walk-in buy for the DH?  hmm i guess walk-in cos you would have to be there in person to place an order with an address in Paris i'd imagine?  i wasnt sure since i've never worked with FSH before...



Hey! Don't worry, email me back whenever - hopefully we can hang in Cali soon..much better weather than Boston!

No walk in unfortunately, inventory is so tough


----------



## Samia

So ladies I did go to Cartier today and tried both the rings, initially I was going to get the thinner ring in WG or RG but I changed my mind and got the Love ring in WG and the broader one. I will also be getting the thinner version in RG, they didn't have one in my size (54) and I have ordered one and have to wait for 4-6 weeks
So here is the WG ring, what do you all think. I like to wear my rings in the middle finger does it look ok.


----------



## etk123

Samia it's beautiful! I like how you shop, when in doubt, get BOTH! Can't wait to see modeling comparisons when the rose comes in. I hope it's quicker for you!!


----------



## Samia

etk123 said:


> Samia it's beautiful! I like how you shop, when in doubt, get BOTH! Can't wait to see modeling comparisons when the rose comes in. I hope it's quicker for you!!


Thanks! I hope it does come soon, I can hardly wait!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Samia said:


> So ladies I did go to Cartier today and tried both the rings, initially I was going to get the thinner ring in WG or RG but I changed my mind and got the Love ring in WG and the broader one. I will also be getting the thinner version in RG, they didn't have one in my size (54) and I have ordered one and have to wait for 4-6 weeks
> So here is the WG ring, what do you all think. I like to wear my rings in the middle finger does it look ok.


 
It looks gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Samia

lightpinkdaisy said:


> It looks gorgeous! Congrats!



Thanks


----------



## OneMarcilV

Samia said:
			
		

> So ladies I did go to Cartier today and tried both the rings, initially I was going to get the thinner ring in WG or RG but I changed my mind and got the Love ring in WG and the broader one. I will also be getting the thinner version in RG, they didn't have one in my size (54) and I have ordered one and have to wait for 4-6 weeks
> So here is the WG ring, what do you all think. I like to wear my rings in the middle finger does it look ok.



Great choice out if the two.


----------



## cpdoll

dzi said:


> one of my Love  ... wearing it today, Love ring in 18K white gold with paved diamonds, black ceramic



Wow!! It's gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## pamella

Samia said:


> So ladies I did go to Cartier today and tried both the rings, initially I was going to get the thinner ring in WG or RG but I changed my mind and got the Love ring in WG and the broader one. I will also be getting the thinner version in RG, they didn't have one in my size (54) and I have ordered one and have to wait for 4-6 weeks
> So here is the WG ring, what do you all think. I like to wear my rings in the middle finger does it look ok.



Congratulations, your Love looks beautiful on your finger, can't wait to see
the pics with your RG!!!


----------



## Samia

OneMarcilV said:


> Great choice out if the two.





pamella said:


> Congratulations, your Love looks beautiful on your finger, can't wait to see
> the pics with your RG!!!



Thank you!


----------



## calisnoopy

Samia said:


> So ladies I did go to Cartier today and tried both the rings, initially I was going to get the thinner ring in WG or RG but I changed my mind and got the Love ring in WG and the broader one. I will also be getting the thinner version in RG, they didn't have one in my size (54) and I have ordered one and have to wait for 4-6 weeks
> So here is the WG ring, what do you all think. I like to wear my rings in the middle finger does it look ok.


 
so pretty!!! love your H clic clac too 



etk123 said:


> Samia it's beautiful! I like how you shop, when in doubt, get BOTH! Can't wait to see modeling comparisons when the rose comes in. I hope it's quicker for you!!


 
i totally agree with how you think! (get BOTH!)


----------



## OneMarcilV

Samia said:
			
		

> Thank you!



That shows that you  have great tease in fine jewelry.


----------



## thegraceful1

Samia said:


> So ladies I did go to Cartier today and tried both the rings, initially I was going to get the thinner ring in WG or RG but I changed my mind and got the Love ring in WG and the broader one. I will also be getting the thinner version in RG, they didn't have one in my size (54) and I have ordered one and have to wait for 4-6 weeks
> So here is the WG ring, what do you all think. I like to wear my rings in the middle finger does it look ok.


 
 (sorry for the big picture, can't seen to make it smaller) Congrats! yes it looks good on the middle finger, I wear mine the same way too


----------



## Samia

calisnoopy said:


> so pretty!!! love your H clic clac too
> 
> 
> 
> i totally agree with how you think! (get BOTH!)



Enablers  and the best thing about being on tpf!


----------



## Samia

thegraceful1 said:


> (sorry for the big picture, can't seen to make it smaller) Congrats! yes it looks good on the middle finger, I wear mine the same way too



Looks great on you!! I love YG on everyone but myself!
I am planning on getting the Cuff soon too and again the decision between WG and RG!! I tried the Cuff and bracelet yesterday, I love the bracelet but I take all my jewelry off every night and I think the bracelet will be too much of a hassle. The cuff looks good too but its a bit difficult to get on.

I asked the SA will buying the rings whether getting the wider band or getting the thin band with a diamond is a better deal since there is not much difference between the price, he said in his opinion the wider band is a better deal as the diamond is not of a great value. Do you all think so? Would love to hear your opinions


----------



## specme

thegraceful1 said:


> (sorry for the big picture, can't seen to make it smaller) Congrats! yes it looks good on the middle finger, I wear mine the same way too



Is yours the wide love ring or the love wedding ring ?
It's beautiful and your bracelet,too.


----------



## thegraceful1

specme said:
			
		

> Is yours the wide love ring or the love wedding ring ?
> It's beautiful and your bracelet,too.



Thanks  is the wide love ring.


----------



## pamella

Samia said:


> Looks great on you!! I love YG on everyone but myself!
> I am planning on getting the Cuff soon too and again the decision between WG and RG!! I tried the Cuff and bracelet yesterday, I love the bracelet but I take all my jewelry off every night and I think the bracelet will be too much of a hassle. The cuff looks good too but its a bit difficult to get on.
> 
> I asked the SA will buying the rings whether getting the wider band or getting the thin band with a diamond is a better deal since there is not much difference between the price, he said in his opinion the wider band is a better deal as the diamond is not of a great value. Do you all think so? Would love to hear your opinions



I agree with your SA, and I think the wide band is a better deal now with the
price of gold being what it is.  I love the look of the wide band with the 
the Love bracelet or cuff.  I have the Love Cuff and wide band and chose it because of the option
of taking my jewelry off at night also.  I have not had any problem taking
the cuff off and on.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Samia said:


> Looks great on you!! I love YG on everyone but myself!
> I am planning on getting the Cuff soon too and again the decision between WG and RG!! I tried the Cuff and bracelet yesterday, I love the bracelet but I take all my jewelry off every night and I think the bracelet will be too much of a hassle. The cuff looks good too but its a bit difficult to get on.
> 
> I asked the SA will buying the rings whether getting the wider band or getting the thin band with a diamond is a better deal since there is not much difference between the price, he said in his opinion the wider band is a better deal as the diamond is not of a great value. Do you all think so? Would love to hear your opinions


 
I have a RG cuff and it is much easier to take it off now than it was in the beginning. And looking at all the pictures, I am now considering a RG love ring.


----------



## Samia

lightpinkdaisy said:


> I have a RG cuff and it is much easier to take it off now than it was in the beginning. And looking at all the pictures, I am now considering a RG love ring.



How are you doing? We should meet again  Are you still in Dubai?
The RG ring is gorgeous, I tried it on my ring finger but I actually wanted a size bigger to fit on my middle finger, I just prefer wearing my rings there mostly, plus I think the love rings on the ring fever look too much like a wedding band.
Go for the RG ring is lovely.
The SA said the same thing about the cuff, it gets easier to wear it after a while


----------



## Samia

pamella said:


> I agree with your SA, and I think the wide band is a better deal now with the
> price of gold being what it is.  I love the look of the wide band with the
> the Love bracelet or cuff.  I have the Love Cuff and wide band and chose it because of the option
> of taking my jewelry off at night also.  I have not had any problem taking
> the cuff off and on.



I really want the cuff now but I will have to wait a little have a few other goodies ordered beside the RG love ring and I should be putting myself on a ban!


----------



## Hathor1015

Hey Ladies!! I have to say that i love looking at all of your beautiful Cartier Love Collection pieces!!! i am very excited also because by this time next week i will be getting my first piece of Cartier!!! For my 30th birthday i am gifting myself w/ the Cartier (either YG or RG, the jury is still out on it) baby love bracelet!!!! I can't wait!!! Thanks for all the inspiring pictures


----------



## beachy10

I ordered the 10 diamond YG Love yesterday! I returned 2 multicolor Love rings that I just can't see myself wearing. Hopefully it will be here soon. I am excited to layer it with my plain YG love.
Thankfully my SA let me return the rings even though I had them almost 2 months.


----------



## chanel-girl

Beachy, Congrats! That is so exciting! can't wait to see it them together...


----------



## OneMarcilV

thegraceful1 said:
			
		

> (sorry for the big picture, can't seen to make it smaller) Congrats! yes it looks good on the middle finger, I wear mine the same way too



Nice combination of ring and bracelet. Looks great.


----------



## etk123

Hathor1015 said:


> Hey Ladies!! I have to say that i love looking at all of your beautiful Cartier Love Collection pieces!!! i am very excited also because by this time next week i will be getting my first piece of Cartier!!! For my 30th birthday i am gifting myself w/ the Cartier (either YG or RG, the jury is still out on it) baby love bracelet!!!! I can't wait!!! Thanks for all the inspiring pictures



Happy early bday and make sure you post pics for us!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Samia said:


> How are you doing? We should meet again  Are you still in Dubai?
> The RG ring is gorgeous, I tried it on my ring finger but I actually wanted a size bigger to fit on my middle finger, I just prefer wearing my rings there mostly, plus I think the love rings on the ring fever look too much like a wedding band.
> Go for the RG ring is lovely.
> The SA said the same thing about the cuff, it gets easier to wear it after a while


 
I am fine, thank you! I am in Dubai and will be glad to meet you whenever you come over. We may go shopping for my ring.


----------



## Samia

lightpinkdaisy said:


> I am fine, thank you! I am in Dubai and will be glad to meet you whenever you come over. We may go shopping for my ring.



I will let you know


----------



## Hathor1015

etk123 said:


> Happy early bday and make sure you post pics for us!


 

Thank you for that!! and i will!!!..all though i have been looking at the Baby Trinity...and i think its cute too,..i just have a tendency to wear my jewelry all the time..and i'm afraid if i got that piece i would wear it in the shower and such ( and i work in health care , so i wash my hands ALL THE TIME) the cord would get ruined??? what do you think?


----------



## xoxo1858

Did anyone hear about the status of the price increase? I thought I heard April 1st but haven't heard anything new...?


----------



## etk123

Hathor1015 said:


> Thank you for that!! and i will!!!..all though i have been looking at the Baby Trinity...and i think its cute too,..i just have a tendency to wear my jewelry all the time..and i'm afraid if i got that piece i would wear it in the shower and such ( and i work in health care , so i wash my hands ALL THE TIME) the cord would get ruined??? what do you think?



Oooh tough choice! That probably is alot of wear and tear if you're getting it wet all day, but it's also super simple to replace/change color of the cord. Just pop into the boutique and they'll replace it for you. I think they may be $15? I've heard some SAs don't charge for them. Although you could probably wear it high enough that it doesn't really get wet from handwashing. It wouldn't really slide down that much. Fun decisions!!


----------



## Hathor1015

etk123 said:


> Oooh tough choice! That probably is alot of wear and tear if you're getting it wet all day, but it's also super simple to replace/change color of the cord. Just pop into the boutique and they'll replace it for you. I think they may be $15? I've heard some SAs don't charge for them. Although you could probably wear it high enough that it doesn't really get wet from handwashing. It wouldn't really slide down that much. Fun decisions!!


 
Hey ETK!! i went to the Cartier by my house today..and i looked at both...i really liked the baby trinity..but i just couldn't get over how thin it is...and i know the price of gold is high and all...so i left...but i am keeping that in mind for maybe my one year anniversity gift

I ended up in Louis Vuitton....and bought my first Louis!!!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Sorry to be posting this here, but I posted in the Authentication thread 5 days ago and there hasn't been a response yet.  I've already missed out on another Love cuff auction  due to waiting for authentication, and don't want that to happen again!    1 day left now.

What do we think of this hallmark on a Love cuff?  Any red flags?  Should I bid?







Thanks in advance!!


----------



## beachy10

faintlymacabre said:


> Sorry to be posting this here, but I posted in the Authentication thread 5 days ago and there hasn't been a response yet. I've already missed out on another Love cuff auction due to waiting for authentication, and don't want that to happen again!  1 day left now.
> 
> What do we think of this hallmark on a Love cuff? Any red flags? Should I bid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


 
I can't say but mine has the all of these markings but in a different order.


----------



## cantbelieve

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> Sorry to be posting this here, but I posted in the Authentication thread 5 days ago and there hasn't been a response yet.  I've already missed out on another Love cuff auction  due to waiting for authentication, and don't want that to happen again!    1 day left now.
> 
> What do we think of this hallmark on a Love cuff?  Any red flags?  Should I bid?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



I also have like 3 additional marks which u can't really tell what they are...like some sort of errmmm theres a diamond shaped stamping plus a small circle then a slightly bigger circle. It's some sort of marking but can't really tell what it is...can't take it off right now either..will try to get a pic for u?


----------



## etk123

This is a cuff not a bangle bracelet right?


----------



## faintlymacabre

etk123 said:


> This is a cuff not a bangle bracelet right?



Yes, this is a cuff.


----------



## etk123

I have a bangle, hopefully someone with a cuff will chime in soon!


----------



## radio_shrink

faintlymacabre said:


> Sorry to be posting this here, but I posted in the Authentication thread 5 days ago and there hasn't been a response yet.  I've already missed out on another Love cuff auction  due to waiting for authentication, and don't want that to happen again!    1 day left now.
> 
> What do we think of this hallmark on a Love cuff?  Any red flags?  Should I bid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Markings look correct. There are many variations on the markings in the love series depending on how old the bracelet is and where it was produced. When I had a love cuff that was the exact order of the markings inside the bracelet. HTH!


----------



## pamella

I have a cuff that is about two months old and it has in this order, the size, diamond shape
on it's side with the Cartier logo inside,  next a circle with a C inside, the Cartier name,
750, and last the serial number.  Hope this helps.


----------



## OneMarcilV

beachy10 said:
			
		

> I can't say but mine has the all of these markings but in a different order.



I read somewhere that the Cartier signature position is changed every so often.


----------



## OneMarcilV

This may be hard to do but it would be interesting to put the pictures of the markings of your bracelets here. It is not fun to take these bracelets off but if you have photos of the signatures before you put your bracelet on that would be great. Just to compare.


----------



## thegraceful1

OneMarcilV said:
			
		

> This may be hard to do but it would be interesting to put the pictures of the markings of your bracelets here. It is not fun to take these bracelets off but if you have photos of the signatures before you put your bracelet on that would be great. Just to compare.



I don't think that is a good idea, as this a public forum, and is like giving those people that sell fake Cartier a chance to make a better or a "more believeable" replica.


----------



## faintlymacabre

So I asked the seller how old the bracelet was, and she said no more than 5 years old...  But she also isn't the original owner so doesn't have an exact timeframe.


----------



## radio_shrink

faintlymacabre said:


> So I asked the seller how old the bracelet was, and she said no more than 5 years old...  But she also isn't the original owner so doesn't have an exact timeframe.



The hallmarks and makers marks are definitely consistent with that age.


----------



## l.karljohan

Hi all,

I've a white gold love necklace and ring and now i'm planning to get a love bracelet. Should i get a white gold love bracelet to go along? 

However i think that the bracelet looks better in yellow gold. 
What do you all think? white gold or yellow gold bracelet?

Thanks.


----------



## radio_shrink

l.karljohan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've a white gold love necklace and ring and now i'm planning to get a love bracelet. Should i get a white gold love bracelet to go along?
> 
> However i think that the bracelet looks better in yellow gold.
> What do you all think? white gold or yellow gold bracelet?
> 
> Thanks.



I agree I think the bracelet looks better in yellow gold. It was originally designed in yellow gold and I think it is meant to be in yellow.


----------



## beachy10

l.karljohan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've a white gold love necklace and ring and now i'm planning to get a love bracelet. Should i get a white gold love bracelet to go along?
> 
> However i think that the bracelet looks better in yellow gold.
> What do you all think? white gold or yellow gold bracelet?
> 
> Thanks.


 
I would get the YG!


----------



## Candice0985

l.karljohan said:


> hi all,
> 
> i've a white gold love necklace and ring and now i'm planning to get a love bracelet. Should i get a white gold love bracelet to go along?
> 
> However i think that the bracelet looks better in yellow gold.
> What do you all think? White gold or yellow gold bracelet?
> 
> Thanks.


yg!


----------



## faintlymacabre

radio_shrink said:


> The hallmarks and makers marks are definitely consistent with that age.


 
Thanks for your input!

And after allllll that, I actually just decided to order from the boutique...  After the $65 shipping the seller would be charging, plus the huge and unknown customs/duty fees and courier brokerage fees, I might as well just pay full price.  And it will be new and guaranteed authentic.    Can't wait!

Apparently I'm getting the last rose gold size 17 cuff in the USA?  They have to ship it up to Canada, then ship it to me, so it'll be a bit of a wait!


----------



## radio_shrink

faintlymacabre said:


> Thanks for your input!
> 
> And after allllll that, I actually just decided to order from the boutique...  After the $65 shipping the seller would be charging, plus the huge and unknown customs/duty fees and courier brokerage fees, I might as well just pay full price.  And it will be new and guaranteed authentic.    Can't wait!
> 
> Apparently I'm getting the last rose gold size 17 cuff in the USA?  They have to ship it up to Canada, then ship it to me, so it'll be a bit of a wait!



CONGRATS! Please post modeling shots when you get it!!!!!


----------



## Bethc

I just thought I'd share, if anyone is interested in taking a trip.  i went into the Cartier in St. Thomas today. The Love bracelets are about $1k less than in NY, plus no tax.  It's not a big store, but she also said she could ship something to me if they didn't have it.   I may take her up on it. 

They also had the thicker version of the cuff, I can't remember who, but I know there were pics of a celebrity wearing one.


----------



## etk123

faintlymacabre said:


> Thanks for your input!
> 
> And after allllll that, I actually just decided to order from the boutique...  After the $65 shipping the seller would be charging, plus the huge and unknown customs/duty fees and courier brokerage fees, I might as well just pay full price.  And it will be new and guaranteed authentic.    Can't wait!
> 
> Apparently I'm getting the last rose gold size 17 cuff in the USA?  They have to ship it up to Canada, then ship it to me, so it'll be a bit of a wait!



Yayyyy!!! Can't wait to see! Love rose gold!


----------



## Bethc

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> Thanks for your input!
> 
> And after allllll that, I actually just decided to order from the boutique...  After the $65 shipping the seller would be charging, plus the huge and unknown customs/duty fees and courier brokerage fees, I might as well just pay full price.  And it will be new and guaranteed authentic.    Can't wait!
> 
> Apparently I'm getting the last rose gold size 17 cuff in the USA?  They have to ship it up to Canada, then ship it to me, so it'll be a bit of a wait!



Congrats!  Please post pics when you get it!


----------



## chicmom78

Bethc said:
			
		

> I just thought I'd share, if anyone is interested in taking a trip.  i went into the Cartier in St. Thomas today. The Love bracelets are about $1k less than in NY, plus no tax.  It's not a big store, but she also said she could ship something to me if they didn't have it.   I may take her up on it.
> 
> They also had the thicker version of the cuff, I can't remember who, but I know there were pics of a celebrity wearing one.



Wow thats awesome! Its kanye west that has the thick cuff, did you happen to get a price on it?


----------



## etk123

Bethc said:


> I just thought I'd share, if anyone is interested in taking a trip.  i went into the Cartier in St. Thomas today. The Love bracelets are about $1k less than in NY, plus no tax.  It's not a big store, but she also said she could ship something to me if they didn't have it.   I may take her up on it.
> 
> They also had the thicker version of the cuff, I can't remember who, but I know there were pics of a celebrity wearing one.



Let me tuck this little tidbit of info away! Hopefully to be pulled back out when planning our next Caribbean vacay!


----------



## OneMarcilV

thegraceful1 said:
			
		

> I don't think that is a good idea, as this a public forum, and is like giving those people that sell fake Cartier a chance to make a better or a "more believeable" replica.



Never thought of that. Good point.


----------



## OneMarcilV

I vote for YG.


----------



## l.karljohan

radio_shrink said:


> I agree I think the bracelet looks better in yellow gold. It was originally designed in yellow gold and I think it is meant to be in yellow.





beachy10 said:


> I would get the YG!





Candice0985 said:


> yg!



Thanks for all your input. I did not know that it was originally designed in yellow gold. 

I've decided! i will get the yellow gold. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## chanel-girl

l.karljohan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've a white gold love necklace and ring and now i'm planning to get a love bracelet. Should i get a white gold love bracelet to go along?
> 
> However i think that the bracelet looks better in yellow gold.
> What do you all think? white gold or yellow gold bracelet?
> 
> Thanks.



I prefer the YG!


----------



## chanel-girl

Bethc said:


> I just thought I'd share, if anyone is interested in taking a trip.  i went into the Cartier in St. Thomas today. The Love bracelets are about $1k less than in NY, plus no tax.  It's not a big store, but she also said she could ship something to me if they didn't have it.   I may take her up on it.
> 
> They also had the thicker version of the cuff, I can't remember who, but I know there were pics of a celebrity wearing one.




Wow, I wonder why they are so much less there! I have shopped in other places in the Caribbean and the prices of several designer brands seemed to be about the same as in the U.S. maybe it depends on the place. I haven't been to St. Thomas. Is all the Cartier jewelry that much less or just the Love bracelets? Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lanasyogamama

My Love and Trinity are from the St. Thomas boutique.  It was a flat 15% off when I was there in November, and no tax.


----------



## chanel-girl

^ Thanks Lana! 

Has anyone had any experience with the Cartier boutique in St Martin? I'm going in a few months and I wonder if they have also offer a discount


----------



## lanasyogamama

chanel-girl said:


> ^ Thanks Lana!
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with the Cartier boutique in St Martin? I'm going in a few months and I wonder if they have also offer a discount



It's much smaller, when I was looking for my YG Love they didn't have a size plain, yg size 17, which is pretty common.  They do discount though.


----------



## beachy10

lanasyogamama said:


> It's much smaller, when I was looking for my YG Love they didn't have a size plain, yg size 17, which is pretty common. They do discount though.


I wonder if you could call ahead and see if they could transfer one in for you so when you get there it will be there? Just an idea.


----------



## texasbrooke

beachy10 said:
			
		

> I wonder if you could call ahead and see if they could transfer one in for you so when you get there it will be there? Just an idea.



Also no tax in St Martin, which makes a difference...ever so slight in the grand scheme....but a difference nonetheless!!!


----------



## etk123

I'm going to get a spray tan in a few hours, should I take my Love bracelet off? That makes me kind of sad. What do you ladies do?


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> I'm going to get a spray tan in a few hours, should I take my Love bracelet off? That makes me kind of sad. What do you ladies do?


I would definitely remove it- it'll mess up your spray tan and you'll have marks where your bracelet hit your wet tan- plus you'll have tanning spray stuck in the grooves of the screws


----------



## chicmom78

etk123 said:
			
		

> I'm going to get a spray tan in a few hours, should I take my Love bracelet off? That makes me kind of sad. What do you ladies do?



Hmmmm maybe wrap the bracelet in Saran wrap and slide it up and down your arm while you're getting sprayed?


----------



## beachy10

etk123 said:


> I'm going to get a spray tan in a few hours, should I take my Love bracelet off? That makes me kind of sad. What do you ladies do?


 
I'd remove.


----------



## etk123

If it's gonna mess up the tan I'll take it off. Thank goodness Dh is home tonight, or else I'd have to ask the kids to unscrew it lol!


----------



## beachy10

Here is my newest addition- 10 diamond love in YG!! Luckily the boutique let me exchange two multicolor love rings which I didn't think I would wear.
Now all I need is the pave to complete the look (yeah keep dreaming).


----------



## etk123

Omg Beachy it's so beautiful! I'm so glad they let you make the exchange!! Gorgeous gorgeous congrats!


----------



## Monica

Georgeous Beachy!!! What a stunning combination.


----------



## Candice0985

beachy10 said:


> Here is my newest addition- 10 diamond love in YG!! Luckily the boutique let me exchange two multicolor love rings which I didn't think I would wear.
> Now all I need is the pave to complete the look (yeah keep dreaming).


gorgeous!!


----------



## Bitten

beachy10 said:


> Here is my newest addition- 10 diamond love in YG!! Luckily the boutique let me exchange two multicolor love rings which I didn't think I would wear.
> Now all I need is the pave to complete the look (yeah keep dreaming).



Mmmmm...v nice!! Love the stack


----------



## lanasyogamama

beachy10 said:


> Here is my newest addition- 10 diamond love in YG!! Luckily the boutique let me exchange two multicolor love rings which I didn't think I would wear.
> Now all I need is the pave to complete the look (yeah keep dreaming).


----------



## chanel-girl

beachy10 said:


> Here is my newest addition- 10 diamond love in YG!! Luckily the boutique let me exchange two multicolor love rings which I didn't think I would wear.
> Now all I need is the pave to complete the look (yeah keep dreaming).



  Absolutely gorgeous, they look perfect on you! Congrats!


----------



## chanel-girl

lanasyogamama said:


> It's much smaller, when I was looking for my YG Love they didn't have a size plain, yg size 17, which is pretty common.  They do discount though.



From the Cartier website it looks like there is a Cartier boutique on the Dutch side and the French side. Do you know which one you went to? I emailed both and the Dutch side seems to be more open to offering a discount.


----------



## chanel-girl

beachy10 said:


> I wonder if you could call ahead and see if they could transfer one in for you so when you get there it will be there? Just an idea.



I had the same idea  I just have to say again how beautiful your 10 diamond Love looks with the plain!


----------



## chanel-girl

texasbrooke said:


> Also no tax in St Martin, which makes a difference...ever so slight in the grand scheme....but a difference nonetheless!!!




Yeah the tax can really add up! I wish had bought my 4 diamond Love bracelet in St Marten! ush:


----------



## hifi_dude

Hi. I'm looking to purchase a LOVE bracelet for my wife.

Do you think this is an authentic bracelet? I'll try to bring it to Cartier's for authentication but wanted to check in advance.


----------



## lanasyogamama

chanel-girl said:


> From the Cartier website it looks like there is a Cartier boutique on the Dutch side and the French side. Do you know which one you went to? I emailed both and the Dutch side seems to be more open to offering a discount.



WAIT.  I'm so sorry, I was wrong, I was thinking of Bahamas.  I was on a cruise, struck out in Bahamas, got what I wanted in St. Thomas, and then St. Martin was last.  Sorry about that.


----------



## chanel-girl

^^ no problem


----------



## babyboss

just bought my rose gold love bracelet last week,
for the reference, it's a little over 6k in canadian dollar.


----------



## Samia

beachy10 said:


> Here is my newest addition- 10 diamond love in YG!! Luckily the boutique let me exchange two multicolor love rings which I didn't think I would wear.
> Now all I need is the pave to complete the look (yeah keep dreaming).



Beautiful!! Its great they let you exchange.


----------



## CartierLVer

hifi_dude said:


> Hi. I'm looking to purchase a LOVE bracelet for my wife.
> 
> Do you think this is an authentic bracelet? I'll try to bring it to Cartier's for authentication but wanted to check in advance.



that looks fake!!! The inner printing of the box holding the item is wrong lettering and style!!! I hope u did NOT buy this!!!


----------



## radio_shrink

hifi_dude said:


> Hi. I'm looking to purchase a LOVE bracelet for my wife.
> 
> Do you think this is an authentic bracelet? I'll try to bring it to Cartier's for authentication but wanted to check in advance.



looks good to me...The box that it comes with is appropriate for the age of the bracelet.


----------



## AnnaKian

beachy10 said:


> Here is my newest addition- 10 diamond love in YG!! Luckily the boutique let me exchange two multicolor love rings which I didn't think I would wear.
> Now all I need is the pave to complete the look (yeah keep dreaming).



Oh wow, gorgeous!

They look same size? Is the diamond bracelet thicker/wider than the plain one, or are they exactly the same?


----------



## cantbelieve

808AsianGuy said:
			
		

> that looks fake!!! The inner printing of the box holding the item is wrong lettering and style!!! I hope u did NOT buy this!!!



I think the logo on the box as well as the inscription on the bracelet has changed a lot and many times over the years..but I think this looks okay to me?


----------



## OneMarcilV

etk123 said:
			
		

> Omg Beachy it's so beautiful! I'm so glad they let you make the exchange!! Gorgeous gorgeous congrats!



True because many cases high end jewelers will not offer exchanges.


----------



## OneMarcilV

Monica said:
			
		

> Georgeous Beachy!!! What a stunning combination.



Yes great choice. Will last you a long time.


----------



## OneMarcilV

radio_shrink said:
			
		

> looks good to me...The box that it comes with is appropriate for the age of the bracelet.



True because packaging changes throughout the years as well as jewelry.


----------



## OneMarcilV

cantbelieve said:
			
		

> I think the logo on the box as well as the inscription on the bracelet has changed a lot and many times over the years..but I think this looks okay to me?



That is like mine. Mine has been around for awhile. Take the bracelet to a Cartier boutique if you still are not sure.


----------



## beachy10

AnnaKian said:


> Oh wow, gorgeous!
> 
> They look same size? Is the diamond bracelet thicker/wider than the plain one, or are they exactly the same?


 
They are the same size, same thickness. at times they look like one bracelet.


----------



## hifi_dude

hifi_dude said:


> Hi. I'm looking to purchase a LOVE bracelet for my wife.
> 
> Do you think this is an authentic bracelet? I'll try to bring it to Cartier's for authentication but wanted to check in advance.



Thanks for the replies.

Was too slow and the bracelet has been sold to another person. Ah well... I supposed not destined to get that piece. Keeping my eye out for another now...


----------



## Bethc

beachy10 said:
			
		

> Here is my newest addition- 10 diamond love in YG!! Luckily the boutique let me exchange two multicolor love rings which I didn't think I would wear.
> Now all I need is the pave to complete the look (yeah keep dreaming).



Gorgeous!! I love the full diamond one!


----------



## Bethc

chanel-girl said:
			
		

> Wow, I wonder why they are so much less there! I have shopped in other places in the Caribbean and the prices of several designer brands seemed to be about the same as in the U.S. maybe it depends on the place. I haven't been to St. Thomas. Is all the Cartier jewelry that much less or just the Love bracelets? Thanks for the tip!



I looked at the Trinity collection too and it was less too.  I was in Grand Cayman 2 years ago and bought a RG love cuff, it was also significantly cheaper. My guess is the duty free part.   I would assume it would apply to St Martin as well.


----------



## Monaliceke

lanasyogamama said:


> My Love and Trinity are from the St. Thomas boutique.  It was a flat 15% off when I was there in November, and no tax.



How lucky! I can never get discount in Belgium  everything is "fixed" price...


----------



## OneMarcilV

hifi_dude said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Was too slow and the bracelet has been sold to another person. Ah well... I supposed not destined to get that piece. Keeping my eye out for another now...



Where was this bracelet being sold at?


----------



## kbella86

Has anyone heard ** anyone exchanging Cartier love bracelets instead ** wedding bands for their wedding?


----------



## cantbelieve

kbella86 said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard ** anyone exchanging Cartier love bracelets instead ** wedding bands for their wedding?



Well I got a love bracelet in place ** ** engagement ring..? Sort **. Still awaiting ring. Just haven't found one a ring I love more than a love bracelet. I think maybe for our actual wedding I might just get another love bracelet. But it seems kinda silly right...


----------



## beachy10

kbella86 said:


> Has anyone heard ** anyone exchanging Cartier love bracelets instead ** wedding bands for their wedding?


 
No, but I think if my BF *** I got married we'd do something similar, maybe exchange watches.


----------



## cascherping

Woohoo! Just posted this in a reveal thread, but hope you don't mind me sharing here too So excited after seeing all of your gorgeous jewelry!


----------



## OneMarcilV

kbella86 said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard ** anyone exchanging Cartier love bracelets instead ** wedding bands for their wedding?



I haven't. Exchanging rings has always been the tradition.


----------



## OneMarcilV

cascherping said:
			
		

> Woohoo! Just posted this in a reveal thread, but hope you don't mind me sharing here too So excited after seeing all of your gorgeous jewelry!



It is always to see new additions here. Great jewelry. Your rings really stand out and look fantastic.


----------



## luxluv

What do you think of the rose gold love bracelet with the colored sapphires? I have a rose gold love and a rose gold 10 diamond that I wear together. Would it be too much also?


----------



## beachy10

luxluv said:


> What do you think of the rose gold love bracelet with the colored sapphires? I have a rose gold love and a rose gold 10 diamond that I wear together. Would it be too much also?


 
I haven't seen the RG sapphire one but there is a multistone that would look great with your stack.


----------



## babydee

Hiiii.. Im getting my very first love bacelet, rose gold 10 diamonds in size 16. it fits snug but I feel like it looks like a child bracelet on my hand. I measure my self with the ruler from the carteir website, my wrist is 15.5 cm so the perfect size for me should be 16.5, since they only have whole sizes. should I exchange my to size 17 instead?


----------



## freshie2096

babydee said:


> Hiiii.. Im getting my very first love bacelet, rose gold 10 diamonds in size 16. it fits snug but I feel like it looks like a child bracelet on my hand. I measure my self with the ruler from the carteir website, my wrist is 15.5 cm so the perfect size for me should be 16.5, since they only have whole sizes. should I exchange my to size 17 instead?



First of all, congrats on your purchase!!

My preference is size 17 even though i have a small wrist also, just because i like to have an extra room to move it around, hope this helps


----------



## radio_shrink

babydee said:


> Hiiii.. Im getting my very first love bacelet, rose gold 10 diamonds in size 16. it fits snug but I feel like it looks like a child bracelet on my hand. I measure my self with the ruler from the carteir website, my wrist is 15.5 cm so the perfect size for me should be 16.5, since they only have whole sizes. should I exchange my to size 17 instead?



I have a 15.5 cm wrist also (although cartier ruler said 16.5 for some reason?) but I wear a size 18 for a looser fit...I would go with the 17 for you.


----------



## lumy_

babydee said:
			
		

> Hiiii.. Im getting my very first love bacelet, rose gold 10 diamonds in size 16. it fits snug but I feel like it looks like a child bracelet on my hand. I measure my self with the ruler from the carteir website, my wrist is 15.5 cm so the perfect size for me should be 16.5, since they only have whole sizes. should I exchange my to size 17 instead?



A 17 sounds perfect for you, my wrist is 15 cm and I felt the same way about the 16, so I got a 17! The fit looks perfect, not too snug/not too loose! Congrats on the purchase, 10 diamond in RG sounds dreamy!! Please post pics


----------



## babydee

Thanks evryone for the reponse. The 16 looks exactly like the picture above, its snug but have room to move up and down a little. and im planning to get more in future to stack. so should i really change to 17?


----------



## babydee

beachy10 said:


> Here is my newest addition- 10 diamond love in YG!! Luckily the boutique let me exchange two multicolor love rings which I didn't think I would wear.
> Now all I need is the pave to complete the look (yeah keep dreaming).


Hi, Im wondering what size is yours? according to the cartier ruler im 15.5 so i should wear 16.5. but they only have whole sizes. the 16 looks exactly like yours on my wrist. and i want to stack em as well. im thinking i might need to switch to 17. what do you think?


----------



## beachy10

babydee said:


> Hi, Im wondering what size is yours? according to the cartier ruler im 15.5 so i should wear 16.5. but they only have whole sizes. the 16 looks exactly like yours on my wrist. and i want to stack em as well. im thinking i might need to switch to 17. what do you think?


 
Mine is size 17. My wrist measures 16.5cm. It's the same size as the Hermes clic clac pm if that helps.


----------



## beachy10

For those curious about sizing. Here are some pics of what size 17 looks like on my wrist. I can bend my wrists easily with the bracelet. If it's too tight it gets stuck in the wrong spot.


----------



## OneMarcilV

babydee said:
			
		

> Hiiii.. Im getting my very first love bacelet, rose gold 10 diamonds in size 16. it fits snug but I feel like it looks like a child bracelet on my hand. I measure my self with the ruler from the carteir website, my wrist is 15.5 cm so the perfect size for me should be 16.5, since they only have whole sizes. should I exchange my to size 17 instead?



I would because it is better to a bit loose than too snug. Too snug might become uncomfortable after awhile.


----------



## OneMarcilV

babydee said:
			
		

> Thanks evryone for the reponse. The 16 looks exactly like the picture above, its snug but have room to move up and down a little. and im planning to get more in future to stack. so should i really change to 17?



Mine moves about 4 inches.


----------



## OneMarcilV

beachy10 said:
			
		

> For those curious about sizing. Here are some pics of what size 17 looks like on my wrist. I can bend my wrists easily with the bracelet. If it's too tight it gets stuck in the wrong spot.



17 is defiantly too small for you. Looks to tight.


----------



## chanel-girl

lanasyogamama said:


> My Love and Trinity are from the St. Thomas boutique.  It was a flat 15% off when I was there in November, and no tax.



The St Marten boutique said they are 10% below U.S. prices and that no one can do 15% and the St. Thomas boutique has the same policies as them. I'm probably going on a cruise this summer that stops at St. Thomas so I asked that boutique and they said it has always been 10%. I'm wondering if they only offer it in person?


----------



## beachy10

chanel-girl said:


> The St Marten boutique said they are 10% below U.S. prices and that no one can do 15% and the St. Thomas boutique has the same policies as them. I'm probably going on a cruise this summer that stops at St. Thomas so I asked that boutique and they said it has always been 10%. I'm wondering if they only offer it in person?


 
I emailed ST Thomas boutique and they said they can order something for you with 40% deposit. Then you can pick it up when you are in port. From what they told me the discount was about 9-10%


----------



## beachy10

OneMarcilV said:


> 17 is defiantly too small for you. Looks to tight.


 
Really? Both SA's that helped me told me 17 was the right size. I find it very comfortable, not too big, not too small.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

beachy10 said:


> Really? Both SA's that helped me told me 17 was the right size. I find it very comfortable, not too big, not too small.


 
I want to get one of these soon. I like your fit. I don't like bracelets that hang too much. I would want mine to fit just like this.


----------



## lanasyogamama

chanel-girl said:


> The St Marten boutique said they are 10% below U.S. prices and that no one can do 15% and the St. Thomas boutique has the same policies as them. I'm probably going on a cruise this summer that stops at St. Thomas so I asked that boutique and they said it has always been 10%. I'm wondering if they only offer it in person?



It's possible that things have changed, I was there last November. and it was 15%.  When I was there 2 years earlier it wasn't a flat %, it was just a negotiation.  Things seems to be getting tighter.  Boo!

I would have hope of getting the 15% in person.


----------



## lanasyogamama

beachy10 said:


> For those curious about sizing. Here are some pics of what size 17 looks like on my wrist. I can bend my wrists easily with the bracelet. If it's too tight it gets stuck in the wrong spot.



I think it looks great!


----------



## chanel-girl

beachy10 said:


> I emailed ST Thomas boutique and they said they can order something for you with 40% deposit. Then you can pick it up when you are in port. From what they told me the discount was about 9-10%



Yeah, the St. Thomas boutique told me the same thing today. I think your bracelet fits great by the way, I think what OneMarcil may be referring to is how you show the bracelets as far down on your arm as they can go for reference, but when worn normally they fit perfectly.


----------



## chanel-girl

lanasyogamama said:


> It's possible that things have changed, I was there last November. and it was 15%.  When I was there 2 years earlier it wasn't a flat %, it was just a negotiation.  Things seems to be getting tighter.  Boo!
> 
> I would have hope of getting the 15% in person.



I figured things had changed also, according to the St Marten store manager there is a worldwide shortage of Cartier jewelry so that may be the reason!


----------



## Bethc

I was looking specifically at the multi-color stone Love...  It's over $7k here and was $6,075 in St Thomas, which is at least 15%.


----------



## chanel-girl

^^ It is $7800 right now, that is such a great price! I wonder if it is left over from the old screw system? I wonder why it would be discounted so much!


----------



## Bethc

chanel-girl said:


> ^^ It is $7800 right now, that is such a great price! I wonder if it is left over from the old screw system? I wonder why it would be discounted so much!


 
I don't think they're making the multicolor ones any more?  I asked her a few times and she checked it in the system.  She didn't have it my size and I'm still working on DH  or I would have bought it on the spot!


----------



## glistenpearls

beachy10 said:


> For those curious about sizing. Here are some pics of what size 17 looks like on my wrist. I can bend my wrists easily with the bracelet. If it's too tight it gets stuck in the wrong spot.


 
That's how my 2 bracelets looks on my wrist too. I have 17cm wrist and my bracelets are 18.


----------



## chanel-girl

Bethc said:


> I don't think they're making the multicolor ones any more?  I asked her a few times and she checked it in the system.  She didn't have it my size and I'm still working on DH  or I would have bought it on the spot!



The RG & WG Multi-stone bracelet has been on the Cartier website for a while, it disappeared for a while on the website but has been back on the website for quite a while and it is still right now if that is the same bracelet you are referring to but I don't know what size you need. Calisnoopy recently bought the RG Multi color and posted modeling pics by the way if you missed it!


----------



## Taneya

beachy10 said:


> For those curious about sizing. Here are some pics of what size 17 looks like on my wrist. I can bend my wrists easily with the bracelet. If it's too tight it gets stuck in the wrong spot.



Size 17 looks perfect on you, gorgeous stacking


----------



## AnnaKian

beachy10 said:


> For those curious about sizing. Here are some pics of what size 17 looks like on my wrist. I can bend my wrists easily with the bracelet. If it's too tight it gets stuck in the wrong spot.



Very pretty, I think the size is perfect! I wear my two bracelets exactly like yours.

Good to know that plain and diamond one are exactly same in thickness. I thought the diamond ones were thicker, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## etk123

beachy10 said:
			
		

> For those curious about sizing. Here are some pics of what size 17 looks like on my wrist. I can bend my wrists easily with the bracelet. If it's too tight it gets stuck in the wrong spot.



Just beautiful. This is how mine fits too. Love it.


----------



## sjunky13

OMG! I want the Just a Nail Bracelet!!  Help. LOL

beachy I love your new addiction!!!


----------



## lolakitten

Does anyone have a comparison pic of the old screw vs the new screw system?


----------



## beachy10

sjunky13 said:


> OMG! I want the Just a Nail Bracelet!! Help. LOL
> 
> beachy I love your new addiction!!!


WHen does the nail bracelet come out?


----------



## thegraceful1

lolakitten said:


> Does anyone have a comparison pic of the old screw vs the new screw system?


 
I believe there are some in this thread but let me re-posted the old screw pics, perhaps some else can re-post the new screw
Sorry for the big pictures, cant seen to make them smaller


----------



## luxluv

Has anyone bought Cartier pieces in Grand Cayman? Do they discount like other places in the carribean?


----------



## Bethc

luxluv said:
			
		

> Has anyone bought Cartier pieces in Grand Cayman? Do they discount like other places in the carribean?



Yes, I bought my bracelet there 2 years ago.  I don't remember the exact price, bit I did post it in the pricing thread at the time. I'll see if I can find it.


ETA: found it, post #76, I can't believe how much they've gone up, I knew it, but still...

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...rtier-love-bracelet-66933-6.html#post14787347


----------



## sjunky13

beachy10 said:


> WHen does the nail bracelet come out?


 Big party in NYC on the 13th, large one is 35k and is a BIG chunk of gold. Small ones are around 6200 and perfect for stacking. They will have rings and also bracelets with pave on the head of the nail and at the tip. Very cool!


----------



## beachy10

Here is new screw system. Screws don't come out.


----------



## ting915

Hi I'm wondering how much is the love bracelet yg or rg in Vancouver? I'm going to Seattle this weekend, is it cheaper down the state? Or is it cheaper in hong kong? Plain in size 16/7.. Sorry I tried browsing the thread but can't find such information.. Anyways thxxx!!!!!


----------



## pamela78

My hubby asked me what I want for my first mothers day, I said the YG bracelet, here in AU they cost $6200.  I have a friend that works for cartier & he told me many ppl buy the plain then add stones if they change their mind & want them later on.  Don't think Id do that, just curious if anyone else has?


----------



## lolakitten

thegraceful1 said:


> I believe there are some in this thread but let me re-posted the old screw pics, perhaps some else can re-post the new screw
> Sorry for the big pictures, cant seen to make them smaller





beachy10 said:


> Here is new screw system. Screws don't come out.



Thank you ladies


----------



## EMMJensen

Has anyone been the cartier in Nassau recently? Are they discounting?


----------



## OneMarcilV

beachy10 said:
			
		

> Really? Both SA's that helped me told me 17 was the right size. I find it very comfortable, not too big, not too small.



As long as the bracelet is comfortable for you. The picture threw me off.


----------



## OneMarcilV

chanel-girl said:
			
		

> Yeah, the St. Thomas boutique told me the same thing today. I think your bracelet fits great by the way, I think what OneMarcil may be referring to is how you show the bracelets as far down on your arm as they can go for reference, but when worn normally they fit perfectly.



I just a looser fitting bracelet. Loose rings not so much.


----------



## dotcomgirl

I have a size 17 wg LOVE which fit just right according to the Cartier expert when my hubs got it for me.  Have been wearing it for years, then got preggers and my wrist swelled up and had to take it off :/ as it pinched uncomfortably.  It sat in my Jewellery box for 3 years as I felt it would never fit again. All that time i wished I should have gone with a bigger size in the beginning.  I decided to try it on again...and it fits just like the day my hubs tightened the screws!  Original LOVE always and forever!

gratify and satisfy ; repeat


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

dotcomgirl said:


> I have a size 17 wg LOVE which fit just right according to the Cartier expert when my hubs got it for me.  Have been wearing it for years, then got preggers and my wrist swelled up and had to take it off :/ as it pinched uncomfortably.  It sat in my Jewellery box for 3 years as I felt it would never fit again. All that time i wished I should have gone with a bigger size in the beginning.  I decided to try it on again...and it fits just like the day my hubs tightened the screws!  Original LOVE always and forever!
> 
> gratify and satisfy ; repeat



it looks so pretty on you! so happy it fits again!


----------



## ms piggy

lolakitten said:


> Does anyone have a comparison pic of the old screw vs the new screw system?



Reposting this pic someone posted earlier in this thread. Very helpful pic!


----------



## NYCGIRLY

Bethc said:


> I just thought I'd share, if anyone is interested in taking a trip.  i went into the Cartier in St. Thomas today. The Love bracelets are about $1k less than in NY, plus no tax.  It's not a big store, but she also said she could ship something to me if they didn't have it.   I may take her up on it.
> 
> They also had the thicker version of the cuff, I can't remember who, but I know there were pics of a celebrity wearing one.





Has any one had any luck ordering from the St. Thomas boutique. 
Is there a SA I can contact?


----------



## lolakitten

ms piggy said:


> Reposting this pic someone posted earlier in this thread. Very helpful pic!



Thank you!!


----------



## chanel-girl

NYCGIRLY said:


> Has any one had any luck ordering from the St. Thomas boutique.
> Is there a SA I can contact?



I emailed them because I may be going on a cruise that stops there and the store manager emailed me back. There prices are 10% below the US prices. I know St. Martin also has this policy.


----------



## NYCGIRLY

chanel-girl said:
			
		

> I emailed them because I may be going on a cruise that stops there and the store manager emailed me back. There prices are 10% below the US prices. I know St. Martin also has this policy.



Do u mind sharing your contact there? Do u know if they will ship?


----------



## beachy10

NYCGIRLY said:


> Do u mind sharing your contact there? Do u know if they will ship?


 
They will ship but if you live in the US they will charge you duties.


----------



## sjunky13

beachy10 said:


> They will ship but if you live in the US they will charge you duties.


 
I once got stuck paying customes for Chanel makeup from the UK and it was not cheap! I Imagine the duties for this is quite expensive. Not worth shipping. 
Maybe a PF trip! LOL


----------



## sjunky13

I was in Cartier this weekend and got a nice simple chain to wear a pendant. It is very pretty! I also saw images of the Just a Nail bracelet and I def want one! The diamond pave nail head was gorgeous and very cool. These look great stacked. If you like bracelets like me. I am obsessed with bracelets. Check these out. I am going to get another love or JAN! 

I also tried on the 10 diamond love, they didn't have my size. But I placed the top over my wrist , next to my YG love and wow so pretty! You ladies that have them are very lucky, they do not make them in my size. I like to wear a 20, I can fit the 19 but I like the love loose.


----------



## OneMarcilV

OneMarcilV said:
			
		

> I just a looser fitting bracelet. Loose rings not so much.



I meant I like a looser fitting bracelet.


----------



## OneMarcilV

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> I once got stuck paying customes for Chanel makeup from the UK and it was not cheap! I Imagine the duties for this is quite expensive. Not worth shipping.
> Maybe a PF trip! LOL



I agree with you because I sold an iPad on eBay and put in my ad no international shipping. So what happened is a buyer purchased the iPad and happened to live in England. As I can remember it cost quite a bit in customs. One other thing bad is one can not purchase a delivery confirmation number because of the delivery address. I like to keep track of what I send out.


----------



## chanel-girl

NYCGIRLY said:


> Do u mind sharing your contact there? Do u know if they will ship?




I just sent an email to the email address on the Cartier website for the St. Thomas & St Marten boutiques and the store managers replied to both my emails. You will be taxed if it is shipped and it was my impression from the managers that they would only ship if you were at the boutique in person and needed an item ordered but it may depend on who you talk to. I'm pretty the only way to get the lower price in the Carribean/virgin islands without tax, you actually have to go there.


----------



## EMMJensen

^^ I wish the store manager in Nassau would respond via email, I've been trying to place an order to pick up (while I'm down there for a yoga retreat/cleanse) but no response yet....


----------



## LVoeletters

hello! JW, what is the current price of the YG love bracelet, cuff and ring? thanks!


----------



## Machick333

Hey guys.... Thinking of buying my first love bracelet !!! My watch is a Rolex in SS/RG so I wanted to get the love in RG.... Do you guys Think RG is a trend that will "go out" and look dated in a few years? Also, anyone have a ballpark figure on how much a LOVE in RG will
Set me back?  thanks!!!


----------



## pursedyp

Hi all,
I am getting a love bracelet in white gold and either of pink or yellow gold to wear them with my watch.
But I don't know how bulky it might look if I wear both of them together along with the watch...

Anyone can please please post the dimensions of bracelet? (width and thinkness) so that I can have some ideas?? I attached a picture to clarify what I mean by thickness and width....

Thanks so much!


----------



## chanel-girl

EMMJensen said:


> ^^ I wish the store manager in Nassau would respond via email, I've been trying to place an order to pick up (while I'm down there for a yoga retreat/cleanse) but no response yet....



2 St Marten boutiques and the St Thomas boutique emailed me back incredibly quickly, maybe try again?


----------



## chanel-girl

pursedyp said:


> Hi all,
> I am getting a love bracelet in white gold and either of pink or yellow gold to wear them with my watch.
> But I don't know how bulky it might look if I wear both of them together along with the watch...
> 
> Anyone can please please post the dimensions of bracelet? (width and thinkness) so that I can have some ideas?? I attached a picture to clarify what I mean by thickness and width....
> 
> Thanks so much!



 I know the width is about 6mm. It might be kind of bulky to wear 2 Loves with a watch but it depends on the size of your watch.


----------



## EQJ83

Has anyone bought from this seller? They have a few pieces of Cartier for sale, can anyone verify authenticity? 
http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/AUTH-CAR...ner_Jewelry&hash=item27c5ac4622#ht_7475wt_922


----------



## radio_shrink

EQJ83 said:


> Has anyone bought from this seller? They have a few pieces of Cartier for sale, can anyone verify authenticity?
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/AUTH-CAR...ner_Jewelry&hash=item27c5ac4622#ht_7475wt_922



I have purchased from Luxe-Inc before, they are definitely 100% authentic! Masako is such a nice and professional seller, I would definitely buy from them again!


----------



## EQJ83

Thank you radio_shrink! Happy to hear that someone has had a positive experience


----------



## freshie2096

EQJ83 said:


> Has anyone bought from this seller? They have a few pieces of Cartier for sale, can anyone verify authenticity?
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/AUTH-CAR...ner_Jewelry&hash=item27c5ac4622#ht_7475wt_922



Friend of mine had a great experience with Masako, he claimed that they have a 100% authenticity goods, so do I believed. Hope this helps.


----------



## flower28

Hi everyone,

I am thinking of getting either the love bangle or love cuff...

As I would like to have a slightly loose fit (not too tight and not too loose), I am wondering what would be more suitable.

Personally, I tend more towards the cuff but I am afraid that it might fall off if it is not really tight.

Also, I think the cuff looks "new" for longer as it is not be worn 24/7.

Not sure if I am right with what I have just written... maybe you can help me?


----------



## ahertz

EQJ83 said:
			
		

> Has anyone bought from this seller? They have a few pieces of Cartier for sale, can anyone verify authenticity?
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/AUTH-CARTIER-18K-WHITE-GOLD-GORGEOUS-LOVE-BRACELET-17-SERVICE-RECEIPT-/170820126242?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item27c5ac4622#ht_7475wt_922



I've also bought successfully from masako!


----------



## beachy10

flower28 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am thinking of getting either the love bangle or love cuff...
> 
> As I would like to have a slightly loose fit (not too tight and not too loose), I am wondering what would be more suitable.
> 
> Personally, I tend more towards the cuff but I am afraid that it might fall off if it is not really tight.
> 
> Also, I think the cuff looks "new" for longer as it is not be worn 24/7.
> 
> Not sure if I am right with what I have just written... maybe you can help me?


 
It's really best to try them on. I didn't like how the cuff fit me so I went with the bracelet. The bracelet is not difficult to put on/take off due to the new screw system.
I wouldn't get the cuff just so it looks new, longer. Both will scratch up if you bang it against things.


----------



## flower28

Thanks for your answer!

I guess I should really try them on.

But if I unscrew the bracelet every day, does the screw wear off over time?


----------



## lolakitten

EQJ83 said:


> Has anyone bought from this seller? They have a few pieces of Cartier for sale, can anyone verify authenticity?
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/AUTH-CAR...ner_Jewelry&hash=item27c5ac4622#ht_7475wt_922



A friend of mine has bought a few things from this seller & she was very happy!


----------



## ilovchanel

Hi) I am new here so I cannot start my own thread yet! I was wondering if I could post some mod pictures here and you guys can help me and see if it's too big on me. I wear a size 17 now. I originally bought a size 16 and it fits snug but after I looked at celebrity love bracelet pictures I decided I want a looser look. So here is how it looks now. Is it too big on me? It seems to me that I can wear a size 16 or 17, however, I am not completely happy with either??? Another thing is I would like to add anther YG soon, so I am uncertain if I should go with 16 for 2 loves or 17 for 2 loves.... help help!! 

Thank you`````````````````


----------



## chanel-girl

flower28 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am thinking of getting either the love bangle or love cuff...
> 
> As I would like to have a slightly loose fit (not too tight and not too loose), I am wondering what would be more suitable.
> 
> Personally, I tend more towards the cuff but I am afraid that it might fall off if it is not really tight.
> 
> Also, I think the cuff looks "new" for longer as it is not be worn 24/7.
> 
> Not sure if I am right with what I have just written... maybe you can help me?



I was debating this also and went with the bracelet. Some people including myself found the cuff hard to put on and take off. But, some people don't have a problem and some people do at first and then get used to it. I usually like cuffs and don't have an issue but the Love cuff has a pretty small opening and it hurt putting it on and taking it off and left red marks on my arm and the size was definitely the right size for me. My mom had the same issue with it. You can't really get it loose because it will move around and the opening will go to the side and kind of get stuck in an uncomfortable position.


----------



## chanel-girl

flower28 said:


> Thanks for your answer!
> 
> I guess I should really try them on.
> 
> But if I unscrew the bracelet every day, does the screw wear off over time?



Cartier advises against unscrewing it too often because it will damage the screws


----------



## beachy10

ilovchanel said:


> Hi) I am new here so I cannot start my own thread yet! I was wondering if I could post some mod pictures here and you guys can help me and see if it's too big on me. I wear a size 17 now. I originally bought a size 16 and it fits snug but after I looked at celebrity love bracelet pictures I decided I want a looser look. So here is how it looks now. Is it too big on me? It seems to me that I can wear a size 16 or 17, however, I am not completely happy with either??? Another thing is I would like to add anther YG soon, so I am uncertain if I should go with 16 for 2 loves or 17 for 2 loves.... help help!!
> 
> Thank you`````````````````


 
What's the size of your wrists?


----------



## ilovchanel

beachy10 said:


> What's the size of your wrists?



Hi My both wrists are 14.75 cm. Size 17 allows me to push it back more but quite loose around the wrist bone area. It won't fall though... Size 16 fits so well around writs bone area but won't let me push back a whole lot. Does 17 look too big on me?

Thank you so much!


----------



## chanel-girl

ilovchanel said:


> Hi) I am new here so I cannot start my own thread yet! I was wondering if I could post some mod pictures here and you guys can help me and see if it's too big on me. I wear a size 17 now. I originally bought a size 16 and it fits snug but after I looked at celebrity love bracelet pictures I decided I want a looser look. So here is how it looks now. Is it too big on me? It seems to me that I can wear a size 16 or 17, however, I am not completely happy with either??? Another thing is I would like to add anther YG soon, so I am uncertain if I should go with 16 for 2 loves or 17 for 2 loves.... help help!!
> 
> Thank you`````````````````



 The 17 goes a bit low on your hand and you have a pretty decent sized amount of room on the bottom, Does it feel too loose? It depends on if you want it looser or more fitted. How long did you wear the 16 for? I think it takes a little while to get used to wearing the bracelet all the time before you get used to it and then it is really comfortable.


----------



## ilovchanel

chanel-girl said:


> The 17 goes a bit low on your hand and you have a pretty decent sized amount of room on the bottom, Does it feel too loose? It depends on if you want it looser or more fitted. How long did you wear the 16 for? I think it takes a little while to get used to wearing the bracelet all the time before you get used to it and then it is really comfortable.




Yes, I do feel loose towards the wrist especially when I'm walking. But I do like the way it sits in the middle of my arm while I'm doing stuff. I wore the 16 for a day or two and I wasn't comfortable that it won't move a lot and I felt I was trapped Also I am afraid to get it scratched so they won't let me return but now I regret that I should have had it for a longer time to see how I feel


----------



## cascherping

I have a question for anyone with the Love bracelet with the new screw system. I find that one of my screws seems to be loose and unwind about a quarter of the way (almost on a daily basis), which just makes me nervous. Have any of you experienced this? Unfortunately, I don't live by a Cartier store for the store to take a look at. Thank you in advance!


----------



## *MJ*

cascherping said:
			
		

> I have a question for anyone with the Love bracelet with the new screw system. I find that one of my screws seems to be loose and unwind about a quarter of the way (almost on a daily basis), which just makes me nervous. Have any of you experienced this? Unfortunately, I don't live by a Cartier store for the store to take a look at. Thank you in advance!



Mine does that too!! I'm always having to tighten it...and when I'm out, I use my thumbnail to do it!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## flower28

Thanks for your answer!

Next Wednesday I will go and try the cuff and the bangle.

One question: If the bangle stays on 24/7, does it look strange after a few years? 

I mean, I would do everything with it, including showering, swimming, etc.


----------



## OneMarcilV

chanel-girl said:
			
		

> Cartier advises against unscrewing it too often because it will damage the screws



Also the slidy things on the bracket can easily be broke and then there would not be any way to wear the bracelet. I have be per then mine off since day one.

There is also the chance to lose those tiny little screws which is almost as bad as the bracelet breaking.


----------



## OneMarcilV

*MJ* said:
			
		

> Mine does that too!! I'm always having to tighten it...and when I'm out, I use my thumbnail to do it!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I have the older model and I as well rely on he ole thumbnail. Sometimes the screwdriver if I am near it.


----------



## lumy_

cascherping said:
			
		

> I have a question for anyone with the Love bracelet with the new screw system. I find that one of my screws seems to be loose and unwind about a quarter of the way (almost on a daily basis), which just makes me nervous. Have any of you experienced this? Unfortunately, I don't live by a Cartier store for the store to take a look at. Thank you in advance!



I have the new screw system, but this doesn't happen to mine. I've had it on 24/7 since early February. Try to tighten it really good and see if it helps or if it keeps happening?


----------



## Samia

chanel-girl said:


> I was debating this also and went with the bracelet. Some people including myself found the cuff hard to put on and take off. But, some people don't have a problem and some people do at first and then get used to it. I usually like cuffs and don't have an issue but the Love cuff has a pretty small opening and it hurt putting it on and taking it off and left red marks on my arm and the size was definitely the right size for me. My mom had the same issue with it. You can't really get it loose because it will move around and the opening will go to the side and kind of get stuck in an uncomfortable position.



ITA about the cuff, this is the reason I am holding out on buying a bracelet/cuff, I take off all my jewelry before I sleep and I know that if I get the bracelet I would want to take it off everyday which is recommended for the bracelet. I wouldn't mind having the cuff but it hurts to put it on, I tried it in the store and my wrist was red for sometime but my SA was saying it will get easier after a while.


----------



## flower28

> ITA about the cuff, this is the reason I am holding out on buying a bracelet/cuff, I take off all my jewelry before I sleep *and I know that if I get the bracelet I would want to take it off everyday which is recommended for the bracelet*. I wouldn't mind having the cuff but it hurts to put it on, I tried it in the store and my wrist was red for sometime but my SA was saying it will get easier after a while.



I thought one should never or rarely take the bracelet off?


----------



## Samia

flower28 said:


> I thought one should never or rarely take the bracelet off?



I meant which is *not recommended *for the bracelet, sorry!


----------



## flower28

Okay, was just wondering! 

Do you guys also do sports while having the bracelet on? 

I think it takes quite a lot of time to get used to having it on 24/7...


----------



## Taneya

flower28 said:


> Okay, was just wondering!
> 
> Do you guys also do sports while having the bracelet on?
> 
> I think it takes quite a lot of time to get used to having it on 24/7...



I took both my bracelet off before going to the gym


----------



## flower28

And what about showering, swimming, work around the house etc.?

I am really concerned about damaging the bracelet although it is meant to be on the wrist 24/7.


----------



## EQJ83

Thanks to all the lovely ladies who replied to my question about Masako! Much appreciated


----------



## lumy_

flower28 said:
			
		

> And what about showering, swimming, work around the house etc.?
> 
> I am really concerned about damaging the bracelet although it is meant to be on the wrist 24/7.



All of this, including doing sports, is in my experience no problem with 1 bracelet. I don't even notice it's there for most of these activities. After a few days, you won't notice it. Initially, I was worried about wearing it for swimming and yoga that I do several times a week, but it doesn't get in the way: I got a 17 instead of a 16, so I can push it a bit up my arm and it stays up there while I do yoga, wash dishes, etc etc. I can imagine it might be more of a hassle if it fits over the wrist bone only, or if you wear 2 bracelets that bang into each other? (even so, I'm dreaming of getting a second one..) But with 1, I would say no problem


----------



## xblackxstarx

Can you lovely ladies help me? Do you know whether Cartier offer a credit card ? Or something similar as I can't afford to just buy the love bangle right now but would be happy to pay it off over time it would be much easier for me 
My three dream Cartier pieces are the Cartier love bangle, cuff and the unrealistcal dream (for me lol) the White gold bangle with lots of diamonds all around  maybe one day if I won the lottery lol


----------



## flower28

> All of this, including doing sports, is in my experience no problem with 1 bracelet. I don't even notice it's there for most of these activities. After a few days, you won't notice it. Initially, I was worried about wearing it for swimming and yoga that I do several times a week, but it doesn't get in the way: I got a 17 instead of a 16, so I can push it a bit up my arm and it stays up there while I do yoga, wash dishes, etc etc. I can imagine it might be more of a hassle if it fits over the wrist bone only, or if you wear 2 bracelets that bang into each other? (even so, I'm dreaming of getting a second one..) But with 1, I would say no problem


 
Thanks for your answer! Well, I plan getting only one, so I hope it is not a problem. How long have you had your bangle? Do you clean it from time to time (e.g. with special lotion) to make it look shiny?


----------



## glistenpearls

Just FYI, my Cartier SA at Saks Dadeland Mall, FL told me that Saks is doing 12 months no interest for any Cartier items (minimum $1000). If you don't have Red Card, this may be an option.


----------



## glistenpearls

xblackxstarx said:


> Can you lovely ladies help me? Do you know whether Cartier offer a credit card ? Or something similar as I can't afford to just buy the love bangle right now but would be happy to pay it off over time it would be much easier for me
> My three dream Cartier pieces are the Cartier love bangle, cuff and the unrealistcal dream (for me lol) the White gold bangle with lots of diamonds all around  maybe one day if I won the lottery lol


 
I just posted above that my Cartier SA at Saks Dadeland mall is currently doing 12 months no interest for Cartier items. PM me if you need her info.


----------



## NYCGIRLY

Do u ladies know if the saks employee discount applies to Cartier? Or with opening a saks card?


----------



## ilovchanel

ilovchanel said:


> Hi) I am new here so I cannot start my own thread yet! I was wondering if I could post some mod pictures here and you guys can help me and see if it's too big on me. I wear a size 17 now. I originally bought a size 16 and it fits snug but after I looked at celebrity love bracelet pictures I decided I want a looser look. So here is how it looks now. Is it too big on me? It seems to me that I can wear a size 16 or 17, however, I am not completely happy with either??? Another thing is I would like to add anther YG soon, so I am uncertain if I should go with 16 for 2 loves or 17 for 2 loves.... help help!!
> 
> Thank you`````````````````




bumping this. Please help!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## etk123

ilovchanel said:


> bumping this. Please help!!! Thank you!!!!



Well it depends on how you want it to fit. I like mine to fit pretty close, so for me the way yours fits is too big. Can you retry the 16?


----------



## ilovchanel

etk123 said:


> Well it depends on how you want it to fit. I like mine to fit pretty close, so for me the way yours fits is too big. Can you retry the 16?




Thank you. I like it to fit properly and want it to look good as well Does this look really bad on me? 

For the next one, I would like to retry 16 and be sure!


----------



## AnnaKian

ilovchanel said:


> bumping this. Please help!!! Thank you!!!!



It depends on how you want it to fit. Personally I like it closer to the wrist, that's also how Cartier intends the Love bracelets to be. And it's more practical when wearing 24/7. 
So to me your bracelet looks a little too big. But that's just my opinion. If you're not sure about the size, try the 16 once more if possible. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## lumy_

flower28 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your answer! Well, I plan getting only one, so I hope it is not a problem. How long have you had your bangle? Do you clean it from time to time (e.g. with special lotion) to make it look shiny?



I've only had mine a few months, and I only wipe it off with a cloth now and then. It's still shiny. Maybe some of the ladies who's had theirs for longer, have some cleaning tips?


----------



## flower71

ilovchanel said:


> Thank you. I like it to fit properly and want it to look good as well Does this look really bad on me?
> 
> For the next one, I would like to retry 16 and be sure!


it looks a bit big but I think it's all about how you feel! I also preferred mine loose then too tight around the wrist. I felt it was so uncomfotable when writing etc...I do prefer putting it up high on my arm before cooking, writing etc. I think it looks fine on your wrist, I don't wear mine around the wrist but a bit higher. HTH!


----------



## ilovchanel

AnnaKian said:


> It depends on how you want it to fit. Personally I like it closer to the wrist, that's also how Cartier intends the Love bracelets to be. And it's more practical when wearing 24/7.
> So to me your bracelet looks a little too big. But that's just my opinion. If you're not sure about the size, try the 16 once more if possible. Good luck with your decision!




Thank you! After wearing the 17 for a while I do understand why people prefer the snug fit for 24/7 My 17 does get in the way sometimes so that annoys me. it looks nice when I put it above tho!``` But I would definitely consider 16 next time...


----------



## etk123

ilovchanel said:


> Thank you. I like it to fit properly and want it to look good as well Does this look really bad on me?
> 
> For the next one, I would like to retry 16 and be sure!



It looks beautiful! There's no wrong way to wear it, and something that's worn 24/7 has to be comfortable for you. Try not to second guess yourself and just enjoy your Love bracelet!


----------



## ilovchanel

flower71 said:


> it looks a bit big but I think it's all about how you feel! I also preferred mine loose then too tight around the wrist. I felt it was so uncomfotable when writing etc...I do prefer putting it up high on my arm before cooking, writing etc. I think it looks fine on your wrist, I don't wear mine around the wrist but a bit higher. HTH!



I know what you mean Does your look loose as me? Or a bit tighter?? I wish Cartier had a half size then I am all set!!! I like to wear it high too that's why I changed to a bigger size but after a while I do feel loose around my wrist and sometimes I cannot avoid having it hanging around the wrist

If wearing 2 loves together, you think looser fit is better or snug fit is better? 

Thank you!


----------



## ilovchanel

etk123 said:


> It looks beautiful! There's no wrong way to wear it, and something that's worn 24/7 has to be comfortable for you. Try not to second guess yourself and just enjoy your Love bracelet!



Thank you!! I love my 17 just sometimes I wonder if 16 is better I think for me ultimately I would like to have 2 loves. Since I have a 17 wg, I would like to get another yg 17. But if the 16 indeed is better looking on me, I would like to get 2 yg in size 16.. That's why I am here for suggestions I appreciate your help!!!


----------



## flower71

ilovchanel said:


> I know what you mean Does your look loose as me? Or a bit tighter?? I wish Cartier had a half size then I am all set!!! I like to wear it high too that's why I changed to a bigger size but after a while I do feel loose around my wrist and sometimes I cannot avoid having it hanging around the wrist
> 
> If wearing 2 loves together, you think looser fit is better or snug fit is better?
> 
> Thank you!


Mine is pretty much like you, maybe a bit tighter. I would get looser loves together because I don't like them too snug, but that's just me


----------



## ilovchanel

flower71 said:


> Mine is pretty much like you, maybe a bit tighter. I would get looser loves together because I don't like them too snug, but that's just me



Thank you


----------



## alf13

flower28 said:


> Okay, was just wondering!
> 
> Do you guys also do sports while having the bracelet on?
> 
> I think it takes quite a lot of time to get used to having it on 24/7...



It's not wise to wear any type of jewelry while playing sports. Definitely take it off before you go swimming as chlorine is highly corrosive for gold. These bracelets, while heavier-duty than more delicate pieces, are NOT indestructible.


----------



## chicmom78

alf13 said:
			
		

> It's not wise to wear any type of jewelry while playing sports. Definitely take it off before you go swimming as chlorine is highly corrosive for gold. These bracelets, while heavier-duty than more delicate pieces, are NOT indestructible.



I never thought about the chlorine. I don't have one yet but really would like to get one soon and was planning to wear it 24/7. I live in FL and am in the pool a lot, so I would have to take it off all the time to swim? Has anyone else had their bracelets corroded from a chlorinated pool?


----------



## alf13

chicmom78 said:


> I never thought about the chlorine. I don't have one yet but really would like to get one soon and was planning to wear it 24/7. I live in FL and am in the pool a lot, so I would have to take it off all the time to swim? Has anyone else had their bracelets corroded from a chlorinated pool?



Here's a link that provides a quick overview of how the alloys in gold can react to long-term exposure to chlorine: http://www.dawsonjewelers.com/?page_id=404

Just found a link with better info: http://sadievalentine.hubpages.com/hub/Effect-of-Chlorine-Saltwater-Jewelry. I never thought about salt water damage. Yikes.

Definitely take extra care to not expose rose gold to chlorine.


----------



## OneMarcilV

I prefer a bracelet that fits completely around the wrist. To me cuff bracelets do not seem secure.


----------



## OneMarcilV

alf13 said:
			
		

> It's not wise to wear any type of jewelry while playing sports. Definitely take it off before you go swimming as chlorine is highly corrosive for gold. These bracelets, while heavier-duty than more delicate pieces, are NOT indestructible.


Here is the information from the second web page on salt water.

"
Saltwater and Precious Jewelry Metals
Saltwater is another corrosive substance that can cause significant damage to jewelry. Due to the harsh nature and salt content of sea water, exposure to salt water can erode the soldered joints of custom jewelry. Most gold and platinum rings are made with mounts soldered to the main band with white gold or silver. These solder joints take the most wear in any situation; however, saltwater can erode the joints and cause mounts and settings for gemstones to fail. Platinum and titanium are sterner, more durable metals and can withstand some light exposure to saltwater or sea water. It is recommended by most jewelers and jewelry care professionals to remove any precious metal jewelry prior to swimming in a saltwater pool or the ocean.
"


----------



## Candice0985

OneMarcilV said:


> How about salt water while swimming and surfing in the ocean ?


as long as you shower or rinse with fresh water after swimming in salt water or chlorinated water you will gave no issues with wearing gold. your skin is more delicate then gold you would burn your skin before hurting your bracelet!


----------



## OneMarcilV

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> as long as you shower or rinse with fresh water after swimming in salt water or chlorinated water you will gave no issues with wearing gold. your skin is more delicate then gold you would burn your skin before hurting your bracelet!



Good to know I would take fresh water to the ocean with me anyway.


----------



## etk123

Hmmm, I've never ever removed my gold jewelry to swim in pool or ocean...never had any corrosion issues...but I am sure to rinse shortly after.


----------



## OneMarcilV

etk123 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I've never ever removed my gold jewelry to swim in pool or ocean...never had any corrosion issues...but I am sure to rinse shortly after.


Good advice.


----------



## mikeyta

I am so happy to receive this rainbow love as a gift from my Dh for my birthday
This bracelet means a lot to me because without the help from Cartier in Paris , we cannot get it on time. Cartier did in special for us in 2 weeks with one week needed to be clearance with USA custom.


----------



## flower28

@mikeyta

Wow, really gorgeous!!! 

You have to show us some modelling pics


----------



## Taneya

mikeyta said:


> I am so happy to receive this rainbow love as a gift from my Dh for my birthday
> This bracelet means a lot to me because without the help from Cartier in Paris , we cannot get it on time. Cartier did in special for us in 2 weeks with one week needed to be clearance with USA custom.



Yay congrats !!! Happy birthday to you


----------



## Taneya

OneMarcilV said:


> Good to know I would take fresh water to the ocean with me anyway.



I'm sure you will take a shower after a swim, so you should have enough rinse on you bracelet :giggles:


----------



## mikeyta

Taneya said:


> Yay congrats !!! Happy birthday to you


thank you Taneya, I am so thrilled about this bracelet eventhough it s not pave or full of diamond but It was made specially for me , not pick off  a shelf.


----------



## freshie2096

mikeyta said:


> I am so happy to receive this rainbow love as a gift from my Dh for my birthday
> This bracelet means a lot to me because without the help from Cartier in Paris , we cannot get it on time. Cartier did in special for us in 2 weeks with one week needed to be clearance with USA custom.



Woo..... It's a such great choice,congrats and happy birthday, Mikeyta!!
I'm sure you will treasure it forever


----------



## Taneya

mikeyta said:


> thank you Taneya, I am so thrilled about this bracelet eventhough it s not pave or full of diamond but It was made specially for me , not pick off  a shelf.



It's the thought that counts. I treasure everything my DH bought for me, doesn't matter if it's cheap or expansive


----------



## freshie2096

Taneya said:


> It's the thought that counts. I treasure everything my DH bought for me, doesn't matter if it's cheap or expansive


100% agree with you


----------



## mikeyta

Taynea, Freshie2096  both of you are so kind
I agree with you, a thought is count, he can only afford to this one
 besides this rainbow has to be made with the special request from headquarters of Cartier for me in 2 weeks.


----------



## lolakitten

Wow, since when is any Cartier considered a cheap gift??? Sheesh.
Gorgeous bracelet!!! Congrats.


----------



## dialv

Love your Rainbow love mikeyta.


----------



## mikeyta

thank you dialv,lolakitten 
your words are very deeply touched me.


----------



## OneMarcilV

Taneya said:
			
		

> I'm sure you will take a shower after a swim, so you should have enough rinse on you bracelet :giggles:



Well just almost enough. I will take some water to rinse the bracelet right after I get out of the salt water ocean.


----------



## OneMarcilV

lolakitten said:
			
		

> Wow, since when is any Cartier considered a cheap gift??? Sheesh.
> Gorgeous bracelet!!! Congrats.



Well.......if one has like 85,000,000 dollars then the Cartier bracelet would be like costing pocket change.


----------



## cascherping

Wow - gorgeous bracelet! Congratulations!



mikeyta said:


> I am so happy to receive this rainbow love as a gift from my Dh for my birthday
> This bracelet means a lot to me because without the help from Cartier in Paris , we cannot get it on time. Cartier did in special for us in 2 weeks with one week needed to be clearance with USA custom.


----------



## OneMarcilV

mikeyta said:
			
		

> I am so happy to receive this rainbow love as a gift from my Dh for my birthday
> This bracelet means a lot to me because without the help from Cartier in Paris , we cannot get it on time. Cartier did in special for us in 2 weeks with one week needed to be clearance with USA custom.



This is one fantastic gift for you. Looks great. Well worth waiting for.


----------



## specme

lolakitten said:


> Wow, since when is any Cartier considered a cheap gift??? Sheesh.
> Gorgeous bracelet!!! Congrats.



I totally agree with you ! I want a love bangle and told my DH I want one for our 20th anniversary ! ( that's in four years ). That way he can save up !


----------



## Crstina

Is the Love Cuff supposed to fit tighter or rather loose?  I just got mine yesterday and I am debating whether or not to go up a size. Thanks!


----------



## AnnaKian

Crstina said:


> Is the Love Cuff supposed to fit tighter or rather loose?  I just got mine yesterday and I am debating whether or not to go up a size. Thanks!



Maybe you could post a pic how it fits you?

I have the bangle and prefer a tighter fit, which means I have some movement up and down my wristbone, but I cannot push it all the way high up my arm. Just think that tighter fit looks cooler.
But I know that many ladies here wear it loose, it's all personal preference, just choose the size which feels comfortable to YOU. 
Guess the best way to find out is going to the boutique and try it out in person. Good luck!


----------



## pamella

Crstina said:


> Is the Love Cuff supposed to fit tighter or rather loose?  I just got mine yesterday and I am debating whether or not to go up a size. Thanks!


I have the cuff and
I think it is supposed to fit on the tight side so that it does not come off, but
you should go try on another size just to see if looser would be better for you.


----------



## mikeyta

thank you Casherping, OnemarciLV.


----------



## Crstina

Thank you Pamella and AnnaKian!  I don't know how to post pictures yet, but your answers are helpful!


----------



## OneMarcilV

Crstina said:
			
		

> Thank you Pamella and AnnaKian!  I don't know how to post pictures yet, but your answers are helpful!



When you reply to a message choose advanced. There you have the option to inset a photograph.


----------



## flower28

I know the Love Bangle is intended to be worn 24/7, but is the bangle really a piece which lasts forever?

I mean, if it is worn all the time, will it still look beautiful in say 50 years?


----------



## alf13

flower28 said:


> I know the Love Bangle is intended to be worn 24/7, but is the bangle really a piece which lasts forever?
> 
> I mean, if it is worn all the time, will it still look beautiful in say 50 years?



Like with any piece of jewelry, the better you take care of it, the longer it will last and look beautiful.


----------



## flower28

Yes, that is true, but the love bangle is exposed to many things as it is worn all the time...


----------



## alf13

flower28 said:


> Yes, that is true, but the love bangle is exposed to many things as it is worn all the time...



You can always take it in for polishing when it starts to look dull from scratches and dings. I try not to get my gold pieces polished more than once every 2-3 years as a tiny layer of gold is removed with each polishing. The amount lost is minuscule, but I worry that over time, it adds up. Jewelry care brings out my OCD, I must admit. That's my sole reasoning for choosing the cuff over the bangle.


----------



## flower28

Thanks for your answer!

It is just that I want to make sure my jewelry lasts and looks beautiful for many years to come. 

After all, good quality jewelry is expensive and should be treasured


----------



## alf13

flower28 said:


> Thanks for your answer!
> 
> It is just that I want to make sure my jewelry lasts and looks beautiful for many years to come.
> 
> After all, good quality jewelry is expensive and should be treasured



You're welcome! I feel the same way. I'm hard on handbags and shoes, but I tend to baby my jewelry.


----------



## flower28

Yeah, me too! I am ALWAYS afraid that I might damage it, I would love to buy every piece twice


----------



## Machick333

hey guys.... i'll be in Paris in June.... do you think the Love bracelet is cheaper there???  i know i would get VAT back.... would it end up being cheaper...


----------



## flower28

Well, I am not sure... Apart from saving VAT it will probably not be cheaper.

The price in Germany is the same as in America (of course converted into Euro).

But maybe you find a small boutique selling the Love Bangle which may be willing to grant you a discount.


----------



## specme

I've had my ring for 2 weeks and it's scuffed. Any way to "clean it up and have it be shiny " without taking it in ?
Thanks !


----------



## lanasyogamama

Machick333 said:


> hey guys.... i'll be in Paris in June.... do you think the Love bracelet is cheaper there???  i know i would get VAT back.... would it end up being cheaper...



I think there was a thread on this.  I don't think it was cheaper, but you would get the great experience of buying it there...


----------



## Machick333

lanasyogamama said:


> I think there was a thread on this.  I don't think it was cheaper, but you would get the great experience of buying it there...



that's true  would be a great memory..... i like to buy one special item while on vacation. So it will either be the LOVE bracelet of Celine Mini Luggage...

im going to be so broke....lol


----------



## Babsiegirl

Does anyone know if the Cartier boutiques will give you a screwdriver or do you have to pay for an extra one?


----------



## Candice0985

Babsiegirl said:


> Does anyone know if the Cartier boutiques will give you a screwdriver or do you have to pay for a extra one?


i think you have to pay...


----------



## Babsiegirl

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> i think you have to pay...



Do you know how much?


----------



## OneMarcilV

Babsiegirl said:
			
		

> Do you know how much?



I saw one a while back for 90.00.


----------



## Spider15

ilovchanel said:


> Hi) I am new here so I cannot start my own thread yet! I was wondering if I could post some mod pictures here and you guys can help me and see if it's too big on me. I wear a size 17 now. I originally bought a size 16 and it fits snug but after I looked at celebrity love bracelet pictures I decided I want a looser look. So here is how it looks now. Is it too big on me? It seems to me that I can wear a size 16 or 17, however, I am not completely happy with either??? Another thing is I would like to add anther YG soon, so I am uncertain if I should go with 16 for 2 loves or 17 for 2 loves.... help help!!
> 
> Thank you`````````````````



I am in your same boat, I have a 16 but think I need a 17.  It's definitely a personal preference but I think the 17 looks too big.  If you wear other jewelry on your arm I bet it would bang around a lot.  Think youre going to stick with it? Which is more comfortable to you?


----------



## Spider15

specme said:


> I've had my ring for 2 weeks and it's scuffed. Any way to "clean it up and have it be shiny " without taking it in ?
> Thanks !



Try a cleaning cloth for gold.  You'll be surprised how shiny it gets just with a simple wipe!


----------



## specme

Spider15 said:


> Try a cleaning cloth for gold.  You'll be surprised how shiny it gets just with a simple wipe!



Thanks !! Where would I buy a cleaning cloth for gold ? Any specific one ? 
Thanks again !


----------



## ilovchanel

Spider15 said:


> I am in your same boat, I have a 16 but think I need a 17.  It's definitely a personal preference but I think the 17 looks too big.  If you wear other jewelry on your arm I bet it would bang around a lot.  Think youre going to stick with it? Which is more comfortable to you?



You are right. 17 is big on me but 16 is not the loose look I want. I have some pictures of me wearing 16. You can see it fits just right! However, I want it to be a little loose so it looks better You know what I mean? From a comfort standpoint, I think 16 is more comfortable. Now I am rethinking this as I am going to add another one. I want the right and better looking size on me. Which size do you think I wear it better?


----------



## OneMarcilV

ilovchanel said:
			
		

> You are right. 17 is big on me but 16 is not the loose look I want. I have some pictures of me wearing 16. You can see it fits just right! However, I want it to be a little loose so it looks better You know what I mean? From a comfort standpoint, I think 16 is more comfortable. Now I am rethinking this as I am going to add another one. I want the right and better looking size on me. Which size do you think I wear it better?



I wish my bracelet was brand new looking. But mine had that "lived in" look.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## ilovchanel

OneMarcilV said:


> I wish my bracelet was brand new looking. But mine had that "lived in" look.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.



It's brand new that's why, haha. ButI returned it for one size bigger.. Now I am not sure if I made the right decison


----------



## xblackxstarx

hi thanks for replying, i am in the UK ... Do we have saks here?



glistenpearls said:


> I just posted above that my Cartier SA at Saks Dadeland mall is currently doing 12 months no interest for Cartier items. PM me if you need her info.


----------



## glistenpearls

xblackxstarx said:


> hi thanks for replying, i am in the UK ... Do we have saks here?



Ohh sorry, I didn't realize you are in UK. No, there's no Saks in UK I'm afraid.


----------



## xblackxstarx

No need to apologise I appreciate you trying to help me  thank you
Does anyone know if there's a way to get credit from cartier in the uk 



glistenpearls said:


> Ohh sorry, I didn't realize you are in UK. No, there's no Saks in UK I'm afraid.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

Hi quick question...so sorry..
So my mom and I went into cartier the other day to have me sized for a Love bracelet since it is my sweet 16 gift from my entire family..that being said my birthday is not until november and there is a price increase May 1st!!! The sa warned me about it while I got sized and asked for more information.Anyways we think maybe the Red card would be a good option to buy the bracelet now and to be able to start paying for it...My question is how hard is it to qualify for a red card? Our family had a "rough patch" about 2 years ago when my dad lost his job and his past job was almost down under until he found a new better job...I think my mom is worried about our credit and so we don't know if she should apply? Is the red card even worth it? what exactly does it do? sorry for my questions thanks


----------



## chicmom78

CHANELGIRL96 said:
			
		

> Hi quick question...so sorry..
> So my mom and I went into cartier the other day to have me sized for a Love bracelet since it is my sweet 16 gift from my entire family..that being said my birthday is not until november and there is a price increase May 1st!!! The sa warned me about it while I got sized and asked for more information.Anyways we think maybe the Red card would be a good option to buy the bracelet now and to be able to start paying for it...My question is how hard is it to qualify for a red card? Our family had a "rough patch" about 2 years ago when my dad lost his job and his past job was almost down under until he found a new better job...I think my mom is worried about our credit and so we don't know if she should apply? Is the red card even worth it? what exactly does it do? sorry for my questions thanks



You also need to check what the interest rate is after the one year no interest period is over, unless you plan to have it paid off in a year. However on a $6000 bracelet you would need to make $500/mo payment. That is a big chunk of change each month. You also should have your parents find out their credit score before applying, this will give you a better idea of if they will get approved or not. If there are a lot of slow pays on their credit they may be difficult to get approved. In all honesty if your mom is unsure about their credit I would advise against it and just wait until you have the money in hand.


----------



## Spider15

specme said:


> Thanks !! Where would I buy a cleaning cloth for gold ? Any specific one ?
> Thanks again !



You can go into any jewelry store and ask.  Just make sure they give you the one for gold and not silver.  It will cost you 10 bucks at most.  Polish once a week and you'll be amazed at how shiny it looks!


----------



## Spider15

ilovchanel said:


> You are right. 17 is big on me but 16 is not the loose look I want. I have some pictures of me wearing 16. You can see it fits just right! However, I want it to be a little loose so it looks better You know what I mean? From a comfort standpoint, I think 16 is more comfortable. Now I am rethinking this as I am going to add another one. I want the right and better looking size on me. Which size do you think I wear it better?



You know, I think I like the 16 a bit more.  I think it fits you the way the designer intended it to fit.  Again, though, this is really a personal preference.  Just remember that because you can't take it off, wearing the one that is more comfortable is important.  And if you want to stack, I assume the snugger fit is likely better.  either way you really can't go wrong.  The bracelet is iconic and beautiful.  Go with your gut; it will absolutely look stunning in either size.


----------



## ilovchanel

Spider15 said:


> You know, I think I like the 16 a bit more.  I think it fits you the way the designer intended it to fit.  Again, though, this is really a personal preference.  Just remember that because you can't take it off, wearing the one that is more comfortable is important.  And if you want to stack, I assume the snugger fit is likely better.  either way you really can't go wrong.  The bracelet is iconic and beautiful.  Go with your gut; it will absolutely look stunning in either size.



Thank you! I am thinking about getting the stack look with 2 loves. Now I really need to think if I want 2 16s or 2 17s....:help:


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

chicmom78 said:


> You also need to check what the interest rate is after the one year no interest period is over, unless you plan to have it paid off in a year. However on a $6000 bracelet you would need to make $500/mo payment. That is a big chunk of change each month. You also should have your parents find out their credit score before applying, this will give you a better idea of if they will get approved or not. If there are a lot of slow pays on their credit they may be difficult to get approved. In all honesty if your mom is unsure about their credit I would advise against it and just wait until you have the money in hand.



thanks for your advice I don't think she's worried about a credit score because i know we have always been good on payments... $500 is a lot per month but I will be paying for half so technically it won;t be so and for both sides for me and my mom


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

I know this question has been asked millions of times but I got measured for a size 17 love bracelet which fits me perfectly fine right now... My wrist is 15cm and so about 5.9 inches...I'm 15 and will be turning 16 in november.t his will be my sweet 16 present and I want it to last forever so i was wondering if you think I should size up to an 18? how much do you think my wrist would grow? or should I stay with the 17 which is still roomy


----------



## beachy10

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> I know this question has been asked millions of times but I got measured for a size 17 love bracelet which fits me perfectly fine right now... My wrist is 15cm and so about 5.9 inches...I'm 15 and will be turning 16 in november.t his will be my sweet 16 present and I want it to last forever so i was wondering if you think I should size up to an 18? how much do you think my wrist would grow? or should I stay with the 17 which is still roomy


I wouldn't get the 18. My wrist is 6.5 inches and I wear the 17.


----------



## darkangel07760

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> I know this question has been asked millions of times but I got measured for a size 17 love bracelet which fits me perfectly fine right now... My wrist is 15cm and so about 5.9 inches...I'm 15 and will be turning 16 in november.t his will be my sweet 16 present and I want it to last forever so i was wondering if you think I should size up to an 18? how much do you think my wrist would grow? or should I stay with the 17 which is still roomy


 
Here is my two cents, since I went back and forth on my Love bracelet sizing...
It depends.  Like Beachy10 said, she has a 6.5 inch wrist and wears a 17.  I also have a 6.5 inch left wrist (my SO and I wear them on our left wrists), and for some reason it was a hint too snug; I am assuming the shape of my wrist was too oval.  I got the 17 size in January, but when summer came around, it was too much for me!  The screw covers sorta dug into me anyways, but it became unbearable in the warmer months and I ended up swapping my 17 for a 19 (I would have gotten an 18, but the seller whom I swapped with did not have an 18 available, and I had decided after the heat that I wanted mine quite loose).  Now I LOVE my 19 and how loose it is.
Not too be rude, but look at it this way; if you take a look at the older members of your family, do they tend to put on weight as they grow older, or do they remain quite slim?  For example, both sides of my family have a tendency to put on weight as they get older, and end up needing to alter their diet and up the exercise... That might help in determining your final wrist size as well.  
Personally, I think a 17 will be a good fit for you!


----------



## OneMarcilV

ilovchanel said:
			
		

> It's brand new that's why, haha. ButI returned it for one size bigger.. Now I am not sure if I made the right decison



My preference is a looser fitting bracelet. Did not take me long to decide.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## ilovchanel

OneMarcilV said:


> My preference is a looser fitting bracelet. Did not take me long to decide.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.



Aww, it's so nice that you made ur decison quickly!!! I wish I am the same


----------



## radio_shrink

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> I know this question has been asked millions of times but I got measured for a size 17 love bracelet which fits me perfectly fine right now... My wrist is 15cm and so about 5.9 inches...I'm 15 and will be turning 16 in november.t his will be my sweet 16 present and I want it to last forever so i was wondering if you think I should size up to an 18? how much do you think my wrist would grow? or should I stay with the 17 which is still roomy



17! I have a 15.5 cm wrist and the 18 is loose on me so it will be even LOOSER on you!


----------



## flower28

Hi everyone, I also have a question regarding size. I have a 14 cm wrist and would like the bangle to fit not too snug. Would size 17 be suitable or too large??


----------



## OneMarcilV

ilovchanel said:
			
		

> Aww, it's so nice that you made ur decison quickly!!! I wish I am the same



As long as there is some play in bracelet I am happy. As long as it does not fall off.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## freshie2096

flower28 said:


> Hi everyone, I also have a question regarding size. I have a 14 cm wrist and would like the bangle to fit not too snug. Would size 17 be suitable or too large??



Best to try it on and decide..
A little story to share: Friend of mine have a 14cm wrist, bought the bracelet in size 16 but regret it, so every now and then you'll hear she say "it's too snug on me, wish i got it in 17 the first place..."


----------



## flower28

Thanks for your answer, I am also more attracted to size 17.

Will try it on Wednesday and decide then!


----------



## chicmom78

CHANELGIRL96 said:
			
		

> thanks for your advice I don't think she's worried about a credit score because i know we have always been good on payments... $500 is a lot per month but I will be paying for half so technically it won;t be so and for both sides for me and my mom



Well then the red card may be a good idea so you can get it before the increase, and opening the card and paying it right off will actually help their credit. Also as you recently posted, I have a size 15 wrist and it hasn't changed (I'm 33 and had 2 kids) so if you were fitted for a 17 then don't worry, your wrist won't change


----------



## Lanier

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> Hi quick question...so sorry..
> So my mom and I went into cartier the other day to have me sized for a Love bracelet since it is my sweet 16 gift from my entire family..that being said my birthday is not until november and there is a price increase May 1st!!! The sa warned me about it while I got sized and asked for more information.Anyways we think maybe the Red card would be a good option to buy the bracelet now and to be able to start paying for it...My question is how hard is it to qualify for a red card? Our family had a "rough patch" about 2 years ago when my dad lost his job and his past job was almost down under until he found a new better job...I think my mom is worried about our credit and so we don't know if she should apply? Is the red card even worth it? what exactly does it do? sorry for my questions thanks



I have the red card -- they pulled my Experian credit report. The card is backed by TD Retail Bank if that helps any! It is a store card and is for purchases at Cartier and Cartier.com. Purchases over $2500 on the red card are interest-free for a year.


----------



## lanasyogamama

darkangel07760 said:


> Here is my two cents, since I went back and forth on my Love bracelet sizing...
> It depends. Like Beachy10 said, she has a 6.5 inch wrist and wears a 17. I also have a 6.5 inch left wrist (my SO and I wear them on our left wrists),


 

I meant to tell you DA, at that Aldo / 70's exhibit I went to in NY over the weekend, one of the quotes on the wall was about some famous couple exhanging Love bracelets in lieu of rings for their wedding.  I was thinking of you.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

beachy10 said:


> I wouldn't get the 18. My wrist is 6.5 inches and I wear the 17.


thanks!


darkangel07760 said:


> Here is my two cents, since I went back and forth on my Love bracelet sizing...
> It depends.  Like Beachy10 said, she has a 6.5 inch wrist and wears a 17.  I also have a 6.5 inch left wrist (my SO and I wear them on our left wrists), and for some reason it was a hint too snug; I am assuming the shape of my wrist was too oval.  I got the 17 size in January, but when summer came around, it was too much for me!  The screw covers sorta dug into me anyways, but it became unbearable in the warmer months and I ended up swapping my 17 for a 19 (I would have gotten an 18, but the seller whom I swapped with did not have an 18 available, and I had decided after the heat that I wanted mine quite loose).  Now I LOVE my 19 and how loose it is.
> Not too be rude, but look at it this way; if you take a look at the older members of your family, do they tend to put on weight as they grow older, or do they remain quite slim?  For example, both sides of my family have a tendency to put on weight as they get older, and end up needing to alter their diet and up the exercise... That might help in determining your final wrist size as well.
> Personally, I think a 17 will be a good fit for you!


most people in my family eat pretty healthy and exercise which is why i'm the same way lol so I don't think I will put on too much weight when i grow older...


radio_shrink said:


> 17! I have a 15.5 cm wrist and the 18 is loose on me so it will be even LOOSER on you!





chicmom78 said:


> Well then the red card may be a good idea so you can get it before the increase, and opening the card and paying it right off will actually help their credit. Also as you recently posted, I have a size 15 wrist and it hasn't changed (I'm 33 and had 2 kids) so if you were fitted for a 17 then don't worry, your wrist won't change


yeas the plan would be to pay it off within that year its just the unexpected can show up and so its nice to make monthly payments....Thanks about the sizing


Lanier said:


> I have the red card -- they pulled my Experian credit report. The card is backed by TD Retail Bank if that helps any! It is a store card and is for purchases at Cartier and Cartier.com. Purchases over $2500 on the red card are interest-free for a year.



thank you! so much for your help? question as well...someone said you get a discount when opening the card is this true? I didn't think so but I'm unsure


----------



## beachy10

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> thanks!
> 
> most people in my family eat pretty healthy and exercise which is why i'm the same way lol so I don't think I will put on too much weight when i grow older...
> 
> 
> 
> yeas the plan would be to pay it off within that year its just the unexpected can show up and so its nice to make monthly payments....Thanks about the sizing
> 
> 
> thank you! so much for your help? question as well...someone said you get a discount when opening the card is this true? I didn't think so but I'm unsure


 
No discounts for opening the card. The discount really is that you get interest free for a year. That's huge when their card is probably 23% interest regularly.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

beachy10 said:


> No discounts for opening the card. The discount really is that you get interest free for a year. That's huge when their card is probably 23% interest regularly.


 Interest free for a year is great! I think my mom will try to apply


----------



## darkangel07760

lanasyogamama said:


> I meant to tell you DA, at that Aldo / 70's exhibit I went to in NY over the weekend, one of the quotes on the wall was about some famous couple exhanging Love bracelets in lieu of rings for their wedding. I was thinking of you.


 
Oh how sweet of you!  We are still going strong... 
His Love looks great, a few small scratches and general wear...
Mine looks bad   I mistakenly wore a titanium bracelet on the same wrist for a few weeks and it scuffed it up pretty bad, but I don't want to polish it because I am afraid of losing any gold!
I would have LOVED to have seen the exhibit!  I wonder how long it will be in NYC?  I will be visiting my family in NJ in June...


----------



## flower28

One quick (and urgent) question:

I will go to Cartier tomorrow to try on a love bangle and possibly to buy it..

But I am not sure about which color to choose. 

I actually prefer rose gold but I have read that the color changes over time.. is that true?

Would yellow gold be the better choice?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## beachy10

flower28 said:


> One quick (and urgent) question:
> 
> I will go to Cartier tomorrow to try on a love bangle and possibly to buy it..
> 
> But I am not sure about which color to choose.
> 
> I actually prefer rose gold but I have read that the color changes over time.. is that true?
> 
> Would yellow gold be the better choice?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


 
I guess it really depends on your skin tone. I am more olive and while I love rose gold it just blended in too much with my skin. The YG popped a bit more. Best to try it on and I am sure the right color will sing.


----------



## flower28

Thanks for your answer!

I have a very pale skin, I am blonde and have blue eyes.

I am just not sure of the color because some people said that the RG loses its color over time..

Does anyone have experiences with that?


----------



## luxluv

flower28 said:


> Thanks for your answer!
> 
> I have a very pale skin, I am blonde and have blue eyes.
> 
> I am just not sure of the color because some people said that the RG loses its color over time..
> 
> Does anyone have experiences with that?


Hi, I have two love bracelets. One with 10 diamonds and one plain. Both are rose gold. I love them. I think the color is a bit softer and beautiful. I've had the plain for 2 1/2 years and the diamond for about 7 months. They look great. They are nit as pink but you can still tell they are RG. especially next to YG. I do not regret my decision one bit. In fact, I would love to get the RG multicolored stone love to add to it. 

Definitely get the one you really love.


----------



## flower28

Thanks for your answer, I guess (and hope!!) that I will know which color I love when I try both bracelets! 

I am so excited!!


----------



## beachy10

flower28 said:


> Thanks for your answer!
> 
> I have a very pale skin, I am blonde and have blue eyes.
> 
> I am just not sure of the color because some people said that the RG loses its color over time..
> 
> Does anyone have experiences with that?



RG sounds like it would be great for you. I would just get the one you want.


----------



## beachy10

luxluv said:


> Hi, I have two love bracelets. One with 10 diamonds and one plain. Both are rose gold. I love them. I think the color is a bit softer and beautiful. I've had the plain for 2 1/2 years and the diamond for about 7 months. They look great. They are nit as pink but you can still tell they are RG. especially next to YG. I do not regret my decision one bit. In fact, I would love to get the RG multicolored stone love to add to it.
> 
> Definitely get the one you really love.



The multi stone would look amazing! Your stack is the same as mine but in YG. When I saw the RG multi I had wished I had gotten RG loves but I got the YG to go with my YG tank watch.

Cartier RG is definitely subtle. You can tell it's RG against YG but it's not super pink. It's really pretty.


----------



## elliesaurus

I've had the RG for a little over 6 months and it looks like YG now. What happened was, they scratched the screw when they put the bracelet on me so they polished the entire bracelet in order to fix it (I have the new version where the screws don't come off) so they took the top layer off. If I had known they were going to do that, I would have just sucked it up and kept the scratch.


----------



## AnnaKian

flower28 said:


> One quick (and urgent) question:
> 
> I will go to Cartier tomorrow to try on a love bangle and possibly to buy it..
> 
> But I am not sure about which color to choose.
> 
> I actually prefer rose gold but I have read that the color changes over time.. is that true?
> 
> Would yellow gold be the better choice?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!



I have two Loves: one WG and one RG, both with 4 diamonds.
Like you I also have worried about the RG fading issues and thought it would be more safe to get the YG.
But when I tried them on in the boutique it was instant love with RG! NO color changes at all.
Get the one you truly love. Have fun in the boutique!


----------



## faintlymacabre

elliesaurus said:


> I've had the RG for a little over 6 months and it looks like YG now. What happened was, they scratched the screw when they put the bracelet on me so they polished the entire bracelet in order to fix it (I have the new version where the screws don't come off) so they took the top layer off. If I had known they were going to do that, I would have just sucked it up and kept the scratch.


 
What!?  Rose gold is just plated on top of yellow?  That's disappointing.  

I pick up my RG cuff today...


----------



## Candice0985

faintlymacabre said:


> What!?  Rose gold is just plated on top of yellow?  That's disappointing.
> 
> I pick up my RG cuff today...


RG is a different metal compound then YG it isn't plated


----------



## elliesaurus

faintlymacabre said:


> What!?  Rose gold is just plated on top of yellow?  That's disappointing.
> 
> I pick up my RG cuff today...



It's not plated, it's the way the alloy is mixed.

It's a problem that is pretty prevalent with the love bracelets.
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/cartier-rg-love-bracelet-faded-to-yg-711609.html


----------



## Lanier

I've had my rose gold Love since October 2011 and it hasn't faded.


----------



## etk123

faintlymacabre said:


> What!?  Rose gold is just plated on top of yellow?  That's disappointing.
> 
> I pick up my RG cuff today...



No it's definitely not plated, it's rose gold all the way through. Please post modeling pics when you can!


----------



## pamella

faintlymacabre said:


> What!?  Rose gold is just plated on top of yellow?  That's disappointing.
> 
> I pick up my RG cuff today...





So excited for you, yes, please post pics when you get your cuff!


----------



## pamella

flower28 said:


> Thanks for your answer, I guess (and hope!!) that I will know which color I love when I try both bracelets!
> 
> I am so excited!!



We are excited for you too!  Can't wait to see your choice!


----------



## OneMarcilV

Can you imagine the price of the Cartier bracelets if they were solid gold? 

Of ourselves this could not be because gold is too soft by itself.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## dannii

OneMarcilV said:
			
		

> Can you imagine the price of the Cartier bracelets if they were solid gold?
> 
> Of ourselves this could not be because gold is too soft by itself.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.



I'm a little confused. The SA told me that they are made of 18kt solid gold and won't dis-color or anything like that with even years of wear. Is this not the case? What are they made of &#128527;


----------



## darkangel07760

dannii said:


> I'm a little confused. The SA told me that they are made of 18kt solid gold and won't dis-color or anything like that with even years of wear. Is this not the case? What are they made of &#55357;&#56847;


 
18k is not 100% gold, they mix it with another metal so that we can wear it.  If it was 100% pure, it would be too soft to wear!  She was just wondering how much an 100% pure one would cost, since an 18k one costs alot already. Hope that helps!


----------



## faintlymacabre

I have it finally!!!  It's been a long wait, because it took 2 weeks to ship from the US to the store in Toronto, and then it had to ship to me.

For some reason, I thought it would be larger in width, but I think I've just been obsessing over close-up pictures for too long.  

Here's my rose gold Love cuff (open bracelet) in size 17!  My wrist is 15cm, for reference.












Really awkwardly-angled shot, but you can see how this size of cuff fits on my wrist.    I was looking all over for pictures from the open side and couldn't find any, so hopefully this helps others!






I see why some people find that the cuff version fits funny.  It is a very oval shape, so if you have a rounder wrist, stay away and get the screwed-on version instead.    For me, I love it!!!  The fit is great and I love that I have the option to take it off easily whenever I want.


----------



## dannii

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> 18k is not 100% gold, they mix it with another metal so that we can wear it.  If it was 100% pure, it would be too soft to wear!  She was just wondering how much an 100% pure one would cost, since an 18k one costs alot already. Hope that helps!



Thank you that does clear it up for me. So even though it is mixed with other metals, overall it will always keep the yg look?


----------



## OneMarcilV

dannii said:
			
		

> I'm a little confused. The SA told me that they are made of 18kt solid gold and won't dis-color or anything like that with even years of wear. Is this not the case? What are they made of dde0f



Well made of gold but have to have another alloy to make the gold strong. That why that bracelets are gold plated.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## OneMarcilV

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> 18k is not 100% gold, they mix it with another metal so that we can wear it.  If it was 100% pure, it would be too soft to wear!  She was just wondering how much an 100% pure one would cost, since an 18k one costs alot already. Hope that helps!



That is like my explanation but much better and with greater detail.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## OneMarcilV

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> I have it finally!!!  It's been a long wait, because it took 2 weeks to ship from the US to the store in Toronto, and then it had to ship to me.
> 
> For some reason, I thought it would be larger in width, but I think I've just been obsessing over close-up pictures for too long.
> 
> Here's my rose gold Love cuff (open bracelet) in size 17!  My wrist is 15cm, for reference.
> 
> Really awkwardly-angled shot, but you can see how this size of cuff fits on my wrist.    I was looking all over for pictures from the open side and couldn't find any, so hopefully this helps others!
> 
> I see why some people find that the cuff version fits funny.  It is a very oval shape, so if you have a rounder wrist, stay away and get the screwed-on version instead.    For me, I love it!!!  The fit is great and I love that I have the option to take it off easily whenever I want.



Very nice bracelet. Good choice.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## pamella

faintlymacabre said:


> I have it finally!!!  It's been a long wait, because it took 2 weeks to ship from the US to the store in Toronto, and then it had to ship to me.
> 
> For some reason, I thought it would be larger in width, but I think I've just been obsessing over close-up pictures for too long.
> 
> Here's my rose gold Love cuff (open bracelet) in size 17!  My wrist is 15cm, for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really awkwardly-angled shot, but you can see how this size of cuff fits on my wrist.    I was looking all over for pictures from the open side and couldn't find any, so hopefully this helps others!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see why some people find that the cuff version fits funny.  It is a very oval shape, so if you have a rounder wrist, stay away and get the screwed-on version instead.    For me, I love it!!!  The fit is great and I love that I have the option to take it off easily whenever I want.



Congratulations!!   I think you made a wonderful decision, I love the way
your cuff fits your arm, just perfect!  Enjoy your beautiful cuff!


----------



## etk123

faintlymacabre said:


> I have it finally!!!  It's been a long wait, because it took 2 weeks to ship from the US to the store in Toronto, and then it had to ship to me.
> 
> For some reason, I thought it would be larger in width, but I think I've just been obsessing over close-up pictures for too long.
> 
> Here's my rose gold Love cuff (open bracelet) in size 17!  My wrist is 15cm, for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really awkwardly-angled shot, but you can see how this size of cuff fits on my wrist.    I was looking all over for pictures from the open side and couldn't find any, so hopefully this helps others!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see why some people find that the cuff version fits funny.  It is a very oval shape, so if you have a rounder wrist, stay away and get the screwed-on version instead.    For me, I love it!!!  The fit is great and I love that I have the option to take it off easily whenever I want.



It's so lovely, I love the pink gold and it fits you just perfect! Enjoy it! Will you leave it on mostly or remove it everyday?


----------



## HPoirot

Hey ladies, I'm thinking of getting my gf a love bracelet, and eventually the whole set. (WG, YG, RG)

And an idea stuck me, why not i buy it a size larger, so that i could wear it too! Our wrist sizes are quite close to each other, so the 17 probably fits snug on me, but will be loose on her. 

So, i need your opinions on this: 

Does stacking look better snug or loose? I prefer loose stacks. 

What do you think of guys with the bracelet? 

Should i just get a cuff for myself and get the bracelets in 16 for her?

Can't wait to hear your replies!


----------



## etk123

Hey girlies I have a question for you. As far as your Cartier, are you loyal to one store and SA? We just found out we'll be in Vegas, I haven't been there in forever, and I'm feeling that a little shopping may be in order. It'll be over Mothers Day so a little present might not be out of order. But our SA at our local store has been beyond good to us, and I wouldn't want to do anything rude. I made a return when we were in Fla last week, and the SA there was friends with our local SA, and she even called her to tell her we were in the store and that she was going to take care of our return. So hmmm. What do you think?


----------



## darkangel07760

dannii said:


> Thank you that does clear it up for me. So even though it is mixed with other metals, overall it will always keep the yg look?


 
Oh yes absolutely!


----------



## darkangel07760

HPoirot said:


> Hey ladies, I'm thinking of getting my gf a love bracelet, and eventually the whole set. (WG, YG, RG)
> 
> And an idea stuck me, why not i buy it a size larger, so that i could wear it too! Our wrist sizes are quite close to each other, so the 17 probably fits snug on me, but will be loose on her.
> 
> So, i need your opinions on this:
> 
> Does stacking look better snug or loose? I prefer loose stacks.
> 
> What do you think of guys with the bracelet?
> 
> Should i just get a cuff for myself and get the bracelets in 16 for her?
> 
> Can't wait to hear your replies!


 
My SO and I each wear one, I think it is a great unisex bracelet!  But I think just one on a guy.    Get a full bracelet for yourself, unless the idea of a 24/7 wierds you out.


----------



## darkangel07760

faintlymacabre said:


> I have it finally!!! It's been a long wait, because it took 2 weeks to ship from the US to the store in Toronto, and then it had to ship to me.
> 
> For some reason, I thought it would be larger in width, but I think I've just been obsessing over close-up pictures for too long.
> 
> Here's my rose gold Love cuff (open bracelet) in size 17! My wrist is 15cm, for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really awkwardly-angled shot, but you can see how this size of cuff fits on my wrist.  I was looking all over for pictures from the open side and couldn't find any, so hopefully this helps others!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see why some people find that the cuff version fits funny. It is a very oval shape, so if you have a rounder wrist, stay away and get the screwed-on version instead.  For me, I love it!!! The fit is great and I love that I have the option to take it off easily whenever I want.


 
Yay!  So beautiful


----------



## JOJA

I saw a love bracelet on a leather strap on someone's blog. Does this actually exist and if so where can I find one and how much?  Thanks !


----------



## chanel-girl

OneMarcilV said:


> Well made of gold but have to have another alloy to make the gold strong. That why that bracelets are gold plated.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.



They aren't "gold plated", gold plated is another metal under a "coating" of gold. 18K gold just isn't 100% pure gold which I believe no jewelry is unless you are planning on wearing a 100% pure solid gold block The love bracelet is 18K gold all the way through though, not just on the outside.


----------



## chanel-girl

faintlymacabre said:


> I have it finally!!!  It's been a long wait, because it took 2 weeks to ship from the US to the store in Toronto, and then it had to ship to me.
> 
> For some reason, I thought it would be larger in width, but I think I've just been obsessing over close-up pictures for too long.
> 
> Here's my rose gold Love cuff (open bracelet) in size 17!  My wrist is 15cm, for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really awkwardly-angled shot, but you can see how this size of cuff fits on my wrist.    I was looking all over for pictures from the open side and couldn't find any, so hopefully this helps others!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see why some people find that the cuff version fits funny.  It is a very oval shape, so if you have a rounder wrist, stay away and get the screwed-on version instead.    For me, I love it!!!  The fit is great and I love that I have the option to take it off easily whenever I want.



So pretty! Looks perfect on you!


----------



## radio_shrink

JOJA said:


> I saw a love bracelet on a leather strap on someone's blog. Does this actually exist and if so where can I find one and how much?  Thanks !



They DO exist, I am just not sure if Cartier sells them anymore. I haven't seen them in the store or on the website for some time...last retail price was around the 2 k mark.


----------



## dannii

I'm hoping some of you Cartier experts can also help me out. I've read on this purse forum some where about some promotions that Cartier has had in the past over valentines day or mothers day and wanted to know if it's something they still do or am I missing something? From my understanding Cartier never has sales or any sort of discounts?


----------



## faintlymacabre

etk123 said:


> It's so lovely, I love the pink gold and it fits you just perfect! Enjoy it! Will you leave it on mostly or remove it everyday?



I don't shower or sleep with jewelry on, so it joins my engagement ring and rose gold Tiffany bean as daily put-on-in-the-morning pieces.


----------



## luxluv

beachy10 said:


> The multi stone would look amazing! Your stack is the same as mine but in YG. When I saw the RG multi I had wished I had gotten RG loves but I got the YG to go with my YG tank watch.
> 
> Cartier RG is definitely subtle. You can tell it's RG against YG but it's not super pink. It's really pretty.


You don't think it would be too much to wear all three everyday? Not sure if I will love the multi colored love as much as the plain and diamond in a year or so. But it's so pretty in the RG.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

faintlymacabre said:


> I have it finally!!! It's been a long wait, because it took 2 weeks to ship from the US to the store in Toronto, and then it had to ship to me.
> 
> For some reason, I thought it would be larger in width, but I think I've just been obsessing over close-up pictures for too long.
> 
> Here's my rose gold Love cuff (open bracelet) in size 17! My wrist is 15cm, for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really awkwardly-angled shot, but you can see how this size of cuff fits on my wrist.  I was looking all over for pictures from the open side and couldn't find any, so hopefully this helps others!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see why some people find that the cuff version fits funny. It is a very oval shape, so if you have a rounder wrist, stay away and get the screwed-on version instead.  For me, I love it!!! The fit is great and I love that I have the option to take it off easily whenever I want.


 
Congrats! It looks great on you! BTW, we are cuff twins. I love mine and wear it everyday.


----------



## chicmom78

JOJA said:
			
		

> I saw a love bracelet on a leather strap on someone's blog. Does this actually exist and if so where can I find one and how much?  Thanks !



It's called the toile de moire I think, they don't make it anymore, I contacted Cartier a month ago and asked about it. I love it too!!


----------



## beachy10

luxluv said:


> You don't think it would be too much to wear all three everyday? Not sure if I will love the multi colored love as much as the plain and diamond in a year or so. But it's so pretty in the RG.


 
You could mix it with the plain or diamond. Probably not wear all three on one arm, but maybe two on one arm and one on the other. There is also a WG multi that is very pretty too. That would contrast nicely with the RG. Just an idea. I'd love to get both the RG and WG multi and wear those together!


----------



## flower28

Hey ladies,

I am back from Cartier and I have decided on a RG Love in size 17.

I am sooooooooo happy now!!!!!!!!!!! 

I would like to hear opinions about how it fits on my wrist, i.e. whether it is too snug or too lose.

But unfortunately the picture files are too large... Does anyone know how to post them or to make them smaller?


----------



## Lanier

faintlymacabre said:


> Here's my rose gold Love cuff (open bracelet) in size 17!  My wrist is 15cm, for reference.



It looks amazing on your wrist! Congratulations on joining the Love club.


----------



## Spider15

cascherping said:


> I have a question for anyone with the Love bracelet with the new screw system. I find that one of my screws seems to be loose and unwind about a quarter of the way (almost on a daily basis), which just makes me nervous. Have any of you experienced this? Unfortunately, I don't live by a Cartier store for the store to take a look at. Thank you in advance!



I think the screws will adjust over time and remain tight for longer.  When I first got mine, I had to tighten daily, then weekly, and now I only need to do it on rare occasions.  I think the screws just need to be worn in to the right place and then they end up staying there more securely.  Be patient!  You won't have this issue for too long!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

faintlymacabre said:


> I have it finally!!!  It's been a long wait, because it took 2 weeks to ship from the US to the store in Toronto, and then it had to ship to me.
> 
> For some reason, I thought it would be larger in width, but I think I've just been obsessing over close-up pictures for too long.
> 
> Here's my rose gold Love cuff (open bracelet) in size 17!  My wrist is 15cm, for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really awkwardly-angled shot, but you can see how this size of cuff fits on my wrist.    I was looking all over for pictures from the open side and couldn't find any, so hopefully this helps others!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see why some people find that the cuff version fits funny.  It is a very oval shape, so if you have a rounder wrist, stay away and get the screwed-on version instead.    For me, I love it!!!  The fit is great and I love that I have the option to take it off easily whenever I want.



Wow great photos!! It looks so lovely on you!


----------



## cascherping

Thank you so much for your response! The screws seem to come undone less in the past week, and I hope it gets better over time. 



Spider15 said:


> I think the screws will adjust over time and remain tight for longer. When I first got mine, I had to tighten daily, then weekly, and now I only need to do it on rare occasions. I think the screws just need to be worn in to the right place and then they end up staying there more securely. Be patient! You won't have this issue for too long!


----------



## OneMarcilV

Yes just the right size. You defiantly do not want a cuff bracelet that is too loose.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## flower28

Here are pictures of my new love bangle in RG:

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=4d4f1f-1334813519.jpg&size=original

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=1413ad-1334813648.jpg&size=original


What do you think of the size? Do you think that, even if I gained a lot of weight (), it would still fit me??


----------



## OneMarcilV

flower28 said:
			
		

> Here are pictures of my new love bangle in RG:
> 
> http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=4d4f1f-1334813519.jpg&size=original
> 
> http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=1413ad-1334813648.jpg&size=original
> 
> What do you think of the size? Do you think that, even if I gained a lot of weight (), it would still fit me??



Are these 2 pictures of the same bracelet. The first picture from the top web page address looks smaller.

As much as I like loose fitting bracelets the second picture makes the bracelet look way too big on you.

My bracelet is not that loose.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## flower28

Yes, they are both pictures of the same bracelet. 

Is it really too big??


----------



## calisnoopy

mikeyta said:


> I am so happy to receive this rainbow love as a gift from my Dh for my birthday
> This bracelet means a lot to me because without the help from Cartier in Paris , we cannot get it on time. Cartier did in special for us in 2 weeks with one week needed to be clearance with USA custom.



yayyy...so happy for you, this is a stunning piece!


----------



## faintlymacabre

flower28 said:


> Here are pictures of my new love bangle in RG:
> 
> http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=4d4f1f-1334813519.jpg&size=original
> 
> http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=1413ad-1334813648.jpg&size=original
> 
> 
> What do you think of the size? Do you think that, even if I gained a lot of weight (), it would still fit me??


 
I agree with OneMarcilV, the second pic does look REALLY large!!


----------



## flower28

Well, I have a 14 cm wrist and the bangle is size 17.

But the pictures are both showing the same bangle... 

Should I have got 16 instead? I actually prefer a looser fit... but not sure if it is too loose.


----------



## glistenpearls

I personally prefer it a little bit snug, but since you like it loose, I think 17 is too big for you. 16 would have been better, especially since your wrist is only 14. My SA said 2cm for looser fit, 1cm for snug fit.


----------



## flower28

Thanks for your answer.

When I tried the 16, I felt that it was a little too snug when I moved it up and down. This is why I chose the 17. 

The bangle does not fall off or anything like that. 

Are there any disadvantages if the bangle is too loose???


----------



## glistenpearls

I was told, if it's too loose you will scratch it even more easily. Mine are snuggish and I still scratch them  (I'm wearing 2 together)


----------



## flower28

So far I have not scratched anything... and actually, it does not feel that loose.
I feel quite comfortable in it and I think that size 17 is especially in the summer better for me. 

Here are two more pictures, so that you can see how far I can push the bangle up and down.


----------



## glistenpearls

^^ It looks great in these pictures. Not sure why it looks so big on the earlier picture. If you are happy with it, keep it.


----------



## flower28

Thank you!

Well, maybe it was just the angle...


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

flower28 said:


> So far I have not scratched anything... and actually, it does not feel that loose.
> I feel quite comfortable in it and I think that size 17 is especially in the summer better for me.
> 
> Here are two more pictures, so that you can see how far I can push the bangle up and down.



I think it looks fine in these pics as well..just out of curiosity how big is your wrist?


----------



## flower28

Thanks for your answer! My wrist is 14 cm, and I choose the 17 because I like it more loose and want to have a little more space in case my wrist size changes over time...


----------



## ilovchanel

flower28 said:


> Thanks for your answer! My wrist is 14 cm, and I choose the 17 because I like it more loose and want to have a little more space in case my wrist size changes over time...



Your pics look great!!! I think 17 works well for you. Mine has the similar fit. Does 16 feel tight on you?


----------



## OneMarcilV

flower28 said:
			
		

> Yes, they are both pictures of the same bracelet.
> 
> Is it really too big??



Looks like an illusion then.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## OneMarcilV

flower28 said:
			
		

> Well, I have a 14 cm wrist and the bangle is size 17.
> 
> But the pictures are both showing the same bangle...
> 
> Should I have got 16 instead? I actually prefer a looser fit... but not sure if it is too loose.



I as well have stated here before I prefer a looser fitting bracelet. Mine freely moves about 5 inches.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## OneMarcilV

glistenpearls said:
			
		

> I was told, if it's too loose you will scratch it even more easily. Mine are snuggish and I still scratch them  (I'm wearing 2 together)



I wonder why that is.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## OneMarcilV

flower28 said:
			
		

> So far I have not scratched anything... and actually, it does not feel that loose.
> I feel quite comfortable in it and I think that size 17 is especially in the summer better for me.
> 
> Here are two more pictures, so that you can see how far I can push the bangle up and down.



All of those pictures make the bracelet look better on you. Is that the same size bracelet that is in the other pictures?

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## OneMarcilV

glistenpearls said:
			
		

> ^^ It looks great in these pictures. Not sure why it looks so big on the earlier picture. If you are happy with it, keep it.



That is what puzzles me as well. I just commented on this in my last reply.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## chanel-girl

OneMarcilV said:


> I wonder why that is.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.



If it is looser it is more likely to bang around a lot on things.


----------



## OneMarcilV

chanel-girl said:
			
		

> If it is looser it is more likely to bang around a lot on things.



Ok this s true. But I am verrrrrrrry careful with mine. I wear long sleeve clothes 90 percent of the time.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Does anyone have a comparison picture of the shape of the bangle vs the shape of the cuff?  Just curious as to whether the bangle is as oval as the cuff is.  It seems like it might not be?

Also, I've seen posts saying that your cuff size should be 1 larger than your bangle size.  Why is this?  There's obviously a difference in the shape then, isn't there?

There are no Cartier stores in my city, otherwise I'd just pop in and take a look...


----------



## flower28

Yes, the pictures are all size 17! 

16 fit, too, but I did not feel comfortable because it was too snug. I could not imagine wearing it like that 24/7.


----------



## flower28

The SA at Cartier recommended that, especially because I wear my bangle loose, I should tighten the screws every now and then.

How often do you think I have to tighten them? I am always afraid of damaging the screws if I tighten them too often.


----------



## OneMarcilV

flower28 said:
			
		

> The SA at Cartier recommended that, especially because I wear my bangle loose, I should tighten the screws every now and then.
> 
> How often do you think I have to tighten them? I am always afraid of damaging the screws if I tighten them too often.



I like others here have learned to tighten the screws using the thumbnail. You cn use the screwdriver that came with the bracelet. 

I check mine every so often. Never any particular time.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## flower28

I do not really know when the screws are too loose...
Is this the way they should look like??


----------



## chanel-girl

faintlymacabre said:


> Does anyone have a comparison picture of the shape of the bangle vs the shape of the cuff?  Just curious as to whether the bangle is as oval as the cuff is.  It seems like it might not be?
> 
> Also, I've seen posts saying that your cuff size should be 1 larger than your bangle size.  Why is this?  There's obviously a difference in the shape then, isn't there?
> 
> There are no Cartier stores in my city, otherwise I'd just pop in and take a look...



The bangle fits a bit smaller then the cuff in the same size. I know I remember seeing a picture of both a bangle and cuff, I believe somewhere in this thread...


----------



## glistenpearls

flower28 said:


> I do not really know when the screws are too loose...
> Is this the way they should look like??


 
I think you can screw it tiny bit more. Mine also slightly go above the surface, but not that noticeable. I checked my screws every 2 weeks.


----------



## flower28

Thanks for your answer!

I got my bangle only two days ago, the SA put it on my hand and tightened the screws.. is it normal that they are a bit above the surface after only two days??

And what if I tighten the screws often, do they wear off? If so, are there replacement screws available at Cartier boutiques?

Sorry for the many questions!


----------



## Lanier

chanel-girl said:


> The bangle fits a bit smaller then the cuff in the same size. I know I remember seeing a picture of both a bangle and cuff, I believe somewhere in this thread...



*bb10lue* has posted pictures of the cuff and the bracelet on together.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Lanier said:


> *bb10lue* has posted pictures of the cuff and the bracelet on together.


 
I think they were only pics of them worn, and from the top, though.  I'm looking for comparison pics off the wrist or profile shots when worn, to see the differences in fit.


----------



## etk123

Someone has posted a pic of them maybe one on top of the other? The bottom of the cuff curls in more than the bangle. The top of the cuff and bangle were the same, then as it got closer to the gap in the cuff, it started to curve in a bit more than the bangle. Someone will find the pic! I thought it was in this thread..


----------



## etk123

faintlymacabre said:


> I think they were only pics of them worn, and from the top, though.  I'm looking for comparison pics off the wrist or profile shots when worn, to see the differences in fit.



Page 5, post 62 in this thread


----------



## faintlymacabre

etk123 said:


> Page 5, post 62 in this thread


 
Exactly what I was looking to see.    Thank you for the pointer!!

Sometimes, I kind of wish this thread were shorter and broken into different topics for ease of finding stuff.


----------



## OneMarcilV

flower28 said:
			
		

> I do not really know when the screws are too loose...
> Is this the way they should look like??



Mine are slightly raised as well.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## OneMarcilV

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> Exactly what I was looking to see.    Thank you for the pointer!!
> 
> Sometimes, I kind of wish this thread were shorter and broken into different topics for ease of finding stuff.



All these forum applications ate. It perfect. Search for a certain word and 99% of the messages that show up do not even contain the searched word.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## flower28

> Mine are slightly raised as well.


 
I have just tried to tighten them but the do not go deeper.. maybe it is just the way they should be and look like.


----------



## OneMarcilV

flower28 said:
			
		

> I have just tried to tighten them but the do not go deeper.. maybe it is just the way they should be and look like.



Yes the screws are not the counter sunk type. Do not force the tightening because your screwdriver might slip and scratch  your bracelet or strip the screw head.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## Monaliceke

mine looks the same too, slightly raised. I was told by SA not to use too much strength.


----------



## pamella

flower28 said:


> Thanks for your answer!
> 
> I got my bangle only two days ago, the SA put it on my hand and tightened the screws.. is it normal that they are a bit above the surface after only two days??
> 
> And what if I tighten the screws often, do they wear off? If so, are there replacement screws available at Cartier boutiques?
> 
> Sorry for the many questions!



Kind of wondering if the screw on the new type is damaged, how do they
replace it?  Hoping you would not be told that you need to replace the
whole bracelet! This would be for the new model in which the screws stay
in.


----------



## flower28

Do you REALLY have to replace the whole bangle if the screws are damaged in the new screwing system? I cannot really believe that...

Does anyone know more about it?


----------



## ilovchanel

I want to know if all stores are selling the new screw bracelets. I am heading to London soon and wanted to know this as my bracelet is using the new screw system. Any chance there are old ones out there?


----------



## OneMarcilV

ilovchanel said:
			
		

> I want to know if all stores are selling the new screw bracelets. I am heading to London soon and wanted to know this as my bracelet is using the new screw system. Any chance there are old ones out there?



Ring up the store ahead of time to find out.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## beachy10

ilovchanel said:


> I want to know if all stores are selling the new screw bracelets. I am heading to London soon and wanted to know this as my bracelet is using the new screw system. Any chance there are old ones out there?


 
I doubt it.


----------



## dotcomgirl

flower28 said:
			
		

> I do not really know when the screws are too loose...
> Is this the way they should look like??



My LOVE is in WG and the screws are the ones that come out. Once screwed on, they are not flush against the bracelet - raised a bit.  It's raised enough that my hair always gets caught in the screws when I sleep.  I've tried to tighten them to no avail.  I live with it. :shrug:

gratify and satisfy ; repeat


----------



## mikeyta

dotcomgirl said:


> My LOVE is in WG and the screws are the ones that come out. Once screwed on, they are not flush against the bracelet - raised a bit. It's raised enough that my hair always gets caught in the screws when I sleep. I've tried to tighten them to no avail. I live with it. :shrug:
> 
> gratify and satisfy ; repeat


 I have the same problem with my YG love bracelet. my hair gets caught when I raised my hand closed to my hair(I have long hair).


----------



## OneMarcilV

The loose screw is a verrrrrry common problem with these bracelets.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

OneMarcilV said:


> The loose screw is a verrrrrry common problem with these bracelets.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.



sorry question, but does it get stuck on sweaters and knit clothing at all?


----------



## OneMarcilV

CHANELGIRL96 said:
			
		

> sorry question, but does it get stuck on sweaters and knit clothing at all?



Do far with me no. But I am not indicating it will not happen.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## CartierLVer

are there any guys with a "LOVE" bracelet?!?! I really want one NOW!!!


----------



## Machick333

went to try on the LOVe bracelet today b/c you have all enabled me but the SA said customers are not allowed to try on the love!!! they just fitted me instead... dissapointed. How can you make that type of purchase without trying on???


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ there is a thread about this if you do a search. Some boutiques allow customers to try them on and some don't, they just give you the sizers. Where are you located? other TPFers can most likely tell you which boutiques usually let you try the bracelet on. Sometimes it also depends on the SA.


----------



## etk123

I tried different sizes on but it was after my bracelet was already purchased, I was making sure it was the size I wanted. But my SA had no problem letting me try one that had just come in for another client. I tried 3.  She wore gloves though lol. I wonder if they are more lenient when you are actually going to purchase...


----------



## kbella86

mikeyta said:


> I am so happy to receive this rainbow love as a gift from my Dh for my birthday
> This bracelet means a lot to me because without the help from Cartier in Paris , we cannot get it on time. Cartier did in special for us in 2 weeks with one week needed to be clearance with USA custom.



WOW


----------



## OneMarcilV

Machick333 said:
			
		

> went to try on the LOVe bracelet today b/c you have all enabled me but the SA said customers are not allowed to try on the love!!! they just fitted me instead... dissapointed. How can you make that type of purchase without trying on???



Probably the SAs are told to not let customers actually try on the bracelet due to there could be the one customer that will leave quickly with the bracelet without paying for it. Really depends on each individual store manager.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## lumy_

I got to try on YG and RG in 16, 17 and 18 before I decided on YG 17. I didn't go to try on before I purchased mine, but did so at the same time.


----------



## flower28

A friend of mine would like to give a Love to his girlfriend, but it should be a complete surprise. Therefore, he is not sure which size to pick. He gave me some pictures of her wrist. Is it possible to tell which size she needs? What do you think? Would size 17 be ok?


----------



## flower28

Second pic:


----------



## freshie2096

flower28 said:


> Second pic:



17 looks fine to me


----------



## flower28

Thanks for your answer!

I do not know her wrist size, but I wear a 17 and it is rather loose (14 cm wrist). Maybe a 17 would be more snug on her, but I think she would not mind.

Or would it be better to get the 18?


----------



## hermeshunter

dotcomgirl said:


> My LOVE is in WG and the screws are the ones that come out. Once screwed on, they are not flush against the bracelet - raised a bit.  It's raised enough that my hair always gets caught in the screws when I sleep.  I've tried to tighten them to no avail.  I live with it. :shrug:
> 
> gratify and satisfy ; repeat



you should take the bracelet to Cartier -- I have long hair and have never had an issue with mine. I've had a love bracelet on my wrist forever too... perhaps  they need to adjust something, but that is an odd side effect I would think they can correct..


----------



## freshie2096

flower28 said:


> Thanks for your answer!
> 
> I do not know her wrist size, but I wear a 17 and it is rather loose (14 cm wrist). Maybe a 17 would be more snug on her, but I think she would not mind.
> 
> Or would it be better to get the 18?



I believe size 17 is the most popular size, may be it will do her just fine. 

I don't think 18 is the safest size to go tho, IMHO.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cantbelieve

flower28 said:
			
		

> Second pic:



She can go n exchange it if it's not her size!


----------



## flower28

Quick question:

Are the screws (not only the real ones, also the design screws) of your bangle also a little bit dirty? I have had my bangle for nearly a week and I have just noticed some brown stuff/dirt inside the screws.. How do I get it out of there? Is it normal that this happens??


----------



## Wilmaerika

808AsianGuy said:
			
		

> are there any guys with a "LOVE" bracelet?!?! I really want one NOW!!!



My friend has one in WG..


----------



## etk123

flower28 said:
			
		

> Quick question:
> 
> Are the screws (not only the real ones, also the design screws) of your bangle also a little bit dirty? I have had my bangle for nearly a week and I have just noticed some brown stuff/dirt inside the screws.. How do I get it out of there? Is it normal that this happens??



Gentle scrub with a baby toothbrush.


----------



## flower28

Thanks for your answer.

But I am not the only one who gets this? Not that the gold tarnishes or something like that..


----------



## flower28

> I believe size 17 is the most popular size, may be it will do her just fine.
> 
> I don't think 18 is the safest size to go tho, IMHO.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks for your answer! I hope 17 will be the right size for her. Do you think it would still be loose or rather snug?


----------



## etk123

I've never noticed dirt in the grooves but I clean it a lot. Maybe it's something specific? Lotion or were you doing yard work or dishes that got on it?


----------



## cantbelieve

flower28 said:
			
		

> Quick question:
> 
> Are the screws (not only the real ones, also the design screws) of your bangle also a little bit dirty? I have had my bangle for nearly a week and I have just noticed some brown stuff/dirt inside the screws.. How do I get it out of there? Is it normal that this happens??



Yah. Me too. Cuz I use body lotion etc..I usually use a wooden toothpick to get it out..


----------



## flower28

Does the toothpick damage the gold? I wanted to do this, too, but I was afraid of damaging it.


----------



## beachy10

flower28 said:


> Does the toothpick damage the gold? I wanted to do this, too, but I was afraid of damaging it.


 
Whenever I've purchased something from Cartier they give me a cleaning kit. It includes a soft brush, polishing cloth and cleaning gel so this is what I use.


----------



## flower28

Yes, I also got a cleaning kit. Is it ok too clean the bangle once a week? 

Does cleaning (not polishing) remove some of the gold?

And is it ok to use a gold cleaning cloth every few days?

Sorry for the many questions, but I am quite unexperienced in terms of the Love bangle


----------



## Machick333

chanel-girl said:


> ^^^ there is a thread about this if you do a search. Some boutiques allow customers to try them on and some don't, they just give you the sizers. Where are you located? other TPFers can most likely tell you which boutiques usually let you try the bracelet on. Sometimes it also depends on the SA.



thanks, i will search im in toronto. i think we only have two cartier locations. I would def only purchase after actually trying it on! becasue based on the shape of the sizer, it was not a good shape for my wrist


----------



## beachy10

flower28 said:


> Yes, I also got a cleaning kit. Is it ok too clean the bangle once a week?
> 
> Does cleaning (not polishing) remove some of the gold?
> 
> And is it ok to use a gold cleaning cloth every few days?
> 
> Sorry for the many questions, but I am quite unexperienced in terms of the Love bangle


 
I use the cloth as often as required. Cleaning gold doesn't remove the gold. Remember, this is not gold plated so there should be no gold removal.


----------



## cantbelieve

flower28 said:
			
		

> Does the toothpick damage the gold? I wanted to do this, too, but I was afraid of damaging it.



Don't think it will..as wooden toothpicks are quite soft. Sometimes when I press
Too hard the toothpick end will go blunt..the gold will is much harder than the wooden toothpick.


----------



## ilovchanel

just curious, how much does the cleaning kit cost? Do I get it at Cartier boutique? TIA!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

I didn't get a cleaning kit.  Are they supposed to come with the bracelets?


----------



## etk123

Lol I don't have one either. Maybe they're more of a gift from your SA? I get cards and books all the time, but not a cleaning kit.


----------



## Taneya

etk123 said:


> Lol I don't have one either. Maybe they're more of a gift from your SA? I get cards and books all the time, but not a cleaning kit.



Maybe you should give your SA a call, ask if she can give you a set of the cleaning kit since you purchase the bracelet from her


----------



## glistenpearls

No cleaning kits for me either when I bought both love bracelets. But I do receive cleaning kits when I bought my ballon bleu. From some of the pics in this forum, they looks exactly same.


----------



## beachy10

ilovchanel said:


> just curious, how much does the cleaning kit cost? Do I get it at Cartier boutique? TIA!!


 
Mine were free and came with all of my love purchases (2 rings and 2 bracelets).

I would just ask your SA. Perhaps some SAs are more generous than others or perhaps my store just had a bunch in stock Not sure.


----------



## ilovchanel

beachy10 said:


> Mine were free and came with all of my love purchases (2 rings and 2 bracelets).
> 
> I would just ask your SA. Perhaps some SAs are more generous than others or perhaps my store just had a bunch in stock Not sure.




Your SA is so nice!!!!!! My SA didn't offer me the kit... next time I stop by, I will ask and see if they are willing to give me one!

Thank you!!


----------



## etk123

Taneya said:


> Maybe you should give your SA a call, ask if she can give you a set of the cleaning kit since you purchase the bracelet from her



I think that's a very good idea!


----------



## sjunky13

Love collection will be going up. They did not tell me the %, only that it is related to gold prices vs diamond, plat prices.


----------



## chanel-girl

ilovchanel said:


> just curious, how much does the cleaning kit cost? Do I get it at Cartier boutique? TIA!!



I didn't get one and just called the boutique that I bought it from and they sent me one. I'm not sure why there is inconsistency with giving the cleaning kits, It may be just like why some boutiques allow the bracelets to be tried on and others don't...


----------



## Lanier

I received a cleaning kit with my Love purchase.


----------



## ilovchanel

chanel-girl said:


> I didn't get one and just called the boutique that I bought it from and they sent me one. I'm not sure why there is inconsistency with giving the cleaning kits, It may be just like why some boutiques allow the bracelets to be tried on and others don't...




I don't like their inconsistency Not that I care about the cleaning kit, I just think they should treat their customers fairly...Oh well, at least for those who are going to purchase love bracelets, please remember to ask for the cleaning kit!!!


----------



## Babsiegirl

If you ordered your Love pieces through the e- boutique like I did, you don't get a cleaning kit either. While I'm at the Dallas boutique, I'm going to ask for one!!


----------



## hermeshunter

Wilmaerika said:


> My friend has one in WG..



My DH has one - we bought them for each other.


----------



## flower28

I just got an answer from my SA regarding replacement screws for the new Love design.

She said that the screws are part of the bangle and cannot be lost. They just have to be tightenend once in a while so that the bangle does not fall off.


----------



## Samia

I picked up my second Love ring in RG!!
Pics and comparisons with the wide WG ring coming this evening when I get home!


----------



## Taneya

Samia said:


> I picked up my second Love ring in RG!!
> Pics and comparisons with the wide WG ring coming this evening when I get home!



Grats !! I hv just received the Trinity 100 USA Cord bracelet yesterday. I'm so happy


----------



## Samia

^ Please share pics with us! Congrats!


----------



## pamella

Samia said:


> I picked up my second Love ring in RG!!
> Pics and comparisons with the wide WG ring coming this evening when I get home!



Congratulations!  Would love to see your pics!  I was thinking of a second
one also to stack!


----------



## pamella

Taneya said:


> Grats !! I hv just received the Trinity 100 USA Cord bracelet yesterday. I'm so happy



Congratulations to you too!  Would love to see your pics too!!!


----------



## Samia

Here it is RG Love ring the narrow one! I am so glad I got this and I have to say I love it more than WG on my skin tone, what do you all think











Wearing them together I realized how scratched my WG ring already is, have been wearing it for a month straight





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Samia

One more, sorry for so many pics I got excited 





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Taneya

Samia said:


> One more, sorry for so many pics I got excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Woot very pretty, I love it  Now i am so tempted to buy the Love ring too. This forum is so dangerous :giggles:


----------



## darkangel07760

Samia said:


> One more, sorry for so many pics I got excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
It is tought to say which one looks better, I love both the rose and the white!


----------



## beachy10

I like the RG much better than WG.


----------



## Taneya

pamella said:


> Congratulations to you too! Would love to see your pics too!!!


 
Thank you  I thought I have no chance of getting this bracelet cos they launch it around 2009 right ? My DH help me to call the Concierge, and they managed to hunt one down for me :giggles: I am still on the lookout for that interlock charity bracelet, I might have to buy a pre-loved and if I managed to get one, I will send it to Cartier to had it polished and replace a new cord


----------



## Samia

darkangel07760 said:


> It is tought to say which one looks better, I love both the rose and the white!



I like both as well but the reason I asked to choose one is so I can choose which Love Cuff to get  I am having a tough time deciding on my own. The don't have either one in my size (18, prefer it a little loose) so I need to decide and place an order with Cartier



beachy10 said:


> I like the RG much better than WG.



Thank you!


----------



## Samia

Taneya said:


> Thank you  I thought I have no chance of getting this bracelet cos they launch it around 2009 right ? My DH help me to call the Concierge, and they managed to hunt one down for me :giggles: I am still on the lookout for that interlock charity bracelet, I might have to buy a pre-loved and if I managed to get one, I will send it to Cartier to had it polished and replace a new cord



Thank you for your kind comments on my ring! 
I love this bracelet!! Congrats!


----------



## lumy_

Samia said:
			
		

> Here it is RG Love ring the narrow one! I am so glad I got this and I have to say I love it more than WG on my skin tone, what do you all think
> 
> Wearing them together I realized how scratched my WG ring already is, have been wearing it for a month straight
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



It's so lovely, congrats! I'm actually considering this ring in RG myself! It's either this one or the small trinity, can't decide.. Great to see a live pic of this one, so thanks for posting


----------



## etk123

Samia said:


> Here it is RG Love ring the narrow one! I am so glad I got this and I have to say I love it more than WG on my skin tone, what do you all think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing them together I realized how scratched my WG ring already is, have been wearing it for a month straight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



OOOH!!! So pretty!! Hard to say which I like better though...enjoy your new ring Samia!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Samia said:


> I like both as well but the reason I asked to choose one is so I can choose which Love Cuff to get  I am having a tough time deciding on my own. The don't have either one in my size (18, prefer it a little loose) so I need to decide and place an order with Cartier
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


 
Love your new ring! Congrats! 

Be my twin with RG Love cuff


----------



## Samia

lumy_ said:
			
		

> It's so lovely, congrats! I'm actually considering this ring in RG myself! It's either this one or the small trinity, can't decide.. Great to see a live pic of this one, so thanks for posting


Thank you! Get it! 




			
				etk123 said:
			
		

> OOOH!!! So pretty!! Hard to say which I like better though...enjoy your new ring Samia!


Thanks! I feel the same, hope I can decide soon. 




			
				lightpinkdaisy said:
			
		

> Love your new ring! Congrats!
> 
> Be my twin with RG Love cuff


Hi! I might just be your twin soon 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## etk123

Samia said:


> Thank you! Get it!
> 
> 
> Thanks! I feel the same, hope I can decide soon.
> 
> 
> Hi! I might just be your twin soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Both are beautiful, obviously. My first instinct is for the rose gold. I think it's prettier. But for me, I was so afraid that it might be a trend right now. And this one is it for me, I'm not savvy about selling jewelry, I won't be getting another one, and since mine is the bangle I wanted to put it on and leave it there for good. But of course I still second guess my decision. Because I just LOVE the rose one. So I guess I went for what I thought was safer. But if I was giving advise, I would say get the one you love the most! Idk, makes no sense, right? Maybe because both of them _are_ right. I'm sure I'm no help lol, just trying to jog your brain a bit, what hard decisions to make lol!


----------



## Samia

etk123 said:


> Both are beautiful, obviously. My first instinct is for the rose gold. I think it's prettier. But for me, I was so afraid that it might be a trend right now. And this one is it for me, I'm not savvy about selling jewelry, I won't be getting another one, and since mine is the bangle I wanted to put it on and leave it there for good. But of course I still second guess my decision. Because I just LOVE the rose one. So I guess I went for what I thought was safer. But if I was giving advise, I would say get the one you love the most! Idk, makes no sense, right? Maybe because both of them _are_ right. I'm sure I'm no help lol, just trying to jog your brain a bit, what hard decisions to make lol!



LOL, I am still confused! my brain is telling me get both my wallet is saying otherwise!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Samia said:


> Hi! I might just be your twin soon


 
Lets be triplets.    I got my RG cuff just recently and ADORE it!


----------



## Samia

faintlymacabre said:


> Lets be triplets.    I got my RG cuff just recently and ADORE it!



Please share a pic, I need to be enabled a little bit more


----------



## pamella

I just wanted to share the beautiful wrapping that my SA did on my anniversary
gift!  The folding and the seals are so pretty, can't wait to open it on our day! It
reminds me of Origami art!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Samia said:


> Please share a pic, I need to be enabled a little bit more


 





An example of my "paranoid" stacking...  Keeping a leather bracelet between the Love and anything hard!  LOL


----------



## Samia

faintlymacabre said:


> An example of my "paranoid" stacking...  Keeping a leather bracelet between the Love and anything hard!  LOL



Thanks for the pic
It looks beautiful, how is doing, are there many scratches, my WG ring has so many scratches and I have been wearing it for only a month!


----------



## pamella

*Samia* my vote is for the RG cuff too, I think it would be gorgeous with your ring!


----------



## etk123

pamella said:


> I just wanted to share the beautiful wrapping that my SA did on my anniversary
> gift!  The folding and the seals are so pretty, can't wait to open it on our day! It
> reminds me of Origami art!



Do you know what's in there??


----------



## pamella

etk123 said:


> Do you know what's in there??



Yes, my new YG Love bracelet!  My DH and I are going to Cartier tomorrow
to have my SA show him how to properly put it on and then to a nice
celebration dinner!  We thought this was a better idea than him putting it on
me in a dimly lit restaurant


----------



## etk123

pamella said:


> Yes, my new YG Love bracelet!  My DH and I are going to Cartier tomorrow
> to have my SA show him how to properly put it on and then to a nice
> celebration dinner!  We thought this was a better idea than him putting it on
> me in a dimly lit restaurant



Yay yay yay!! How many years? Have a wonderful evening! We want the pics of course!


----------



## Jane1997

I got confirmation from SA in Paris that Cartier price goes up 6% from May 1st.


----------



## freshie2096

Sydney Cartier goes up 3-4% from 1st of May.


----------



## bb10lue

freshie2096 said:
			
		

> Sydney Cartier goes up 3-4% from 1st of May.



This is madness...


----------



## Samia

This is madness! I just called my SA after reading this to place an order for the RG Cuff, waiting for his call back on price increase , he promised to order the cuff for me and sell it to me for the current price.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## chicmom78

pamella said:
			
		

> I just wanted to share the beautiful wrapping that my SA did on my anniversary
> gift!  The folding and the seals are so pretty, can't wait to open it on our day! It
> reminds me of Origami art!



It was me who just ran into you at B&N with my girls a little while ago!! Thanks so much for the lovely chat and letting me admire your cuff! what a small world Happy Anniversary, have a wonderful time!


----------



## cascherping

Congratulations on your anniversary! Lovely wrapping too by the Cartier SA - almost too pretty to open. Almost



pamella said:


> I just wanted to share the beautiful wrapping that my SA did on my anniversary
> gift! The folding and the seals are so pretty, can't wait to open it on our day! It
> reminds me of Origami art!


----------



## cascherping

Hmm...do you know if the price increase will take place in the US on May 1 too?



Jane1997 said:


> I got confirmation from SA in Paris that Cartier price goes up 6% from May 1st.


----------



## bink

Does anyone know the current price of the ten diamond bracelet in yg? Can't seem to access the e-boutique from my cell phone. Tia!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Absolutely crazy - these price increases never stop, do they! I'm glad I decided to bite the bullet last year!


----------



## beachy10

bink said:


> Does anyone know the current price of the ten diamond bracelet in yg? Can't seem to access the e-boutique from my cell phone. Tia!



i think 13,650


----------



## Samia

So I have decided to go with the RG Love Cuff, I have been wearing both my RG and WG ring side by side all day and to decide which color I like better against my skin tone.
Now the Love Bracelet/Cuff is pretty common here at least the plain ones, so I was thinking to be a little different get a RG Cuff with either 1 diamond or 1 Sapphire, so what do you all think? Is it worth the extra $$ or just stick to the plain one.


----------



## bink

Thanks, Beachy!! ::

Samia, you can't go wrong with the classic look, but I do like a jewel as well. I think you've got to weigh it out whether or not the extra $$ is worth it to you. Good luck!


----------



## pamella

chicmom78 said:


> It was me who just ran into you at B&N with my girls a little while ago!! Thanks so much for the lovely chat and letting me admire your cuff! what a small world Happy Anniversary, have a wonderful time!



Yes, it really is such a small world! Loved chatting with you too and I hope
that I was "able to enable" you to get a Love cuff!  You will never be sorry,
it would look fabulous on you!


----------



## pamella

Thank you *etk, chicmom, & cascherping!*  We did have a wonderful
experience at Cartier!  My SA showed my DH the finer points of keeping the
screws on securely. We then had a fabulous dinner, and I am loving wearing it.
My wrist size is 4 3/4 and my bracelet is a 16, for those interested in the
sizing.


----------



## pamella

Samia said:


> So I have decided to go with the RG Love Cuff, I have been wearing both my RG and WG ring side by side all day and to decide which color I like better against my skin tone.
> Now the Love Bracelet/Cuff is pretty common here at least the plain ones, so I was thinking to be a little different get a RG Cuff with either 1 diamond or 1 Sapphire, so what do you all think? Is it worth the extra $$ or just stick to the plain one.



Well, samia, I think the classic is always a winner, but a diamond might make
it feel more "special" to you!


----------



## freshie2096

pamella said:


> Thank you *etk, chicmom, & cascherping!*  We did have a wonderful
> experience at Cartier!  My SA showed my DH the finer points of keeping the
> screws on securely. We then had a fabulous dinner, and I am loving wearing it.
> My wrist size is 4 3/4 and my bracelet is a 16, for those interested in the
> sizing.



Congrats!! It's so gorgeous on you


----------



## lumy_

pamella said:
			
		

> Thank you etk, chicmom, & cascherping!  We did have a wonderful
> experience at Cartier!  My SA showed my DH the finer points of keeping the
> screws on securely. We then had a fabulous dinner, and I am loving wearing it.
> My wrist size is 4 3/4 and my bracelet is a 16, for those interested in the
> sizing.



Congrats and wow, what an amazing stack of rings, love it!


----------



## chicmom78

pamella said:
			
		

> Thank you etk, chicmom, & cascherping!  We did have a wonderful
> experience at Cartier!  My SA showed my DH the finer points of keeping the
> screws on securely. We then had a fabulous dinner, and I am loving wearing it.
> My wrist size is 4 3/4 and my bracelet is a 16, for those interested in the
> sizing.



Stunning!!! So happy you had a wonderful time! I told my dh last night over dinner about how I ran into you and about how your love bracelet caught my eye as you held the door and he asked more about it so maybe, just maybe?!........


----------



## pamella

*Freshie* thank you for your sweet compliments!
*lumy*  thank you, and glad you like the stack, I just love stacking my rings too!
*chicmom*  awww, yes, this is a very good start, and I am keeping my fingers
crossed for you! This would be a perfect gift for you too!!


----------



## lolakitten

Pamella - its gorgeous, congrats!!! Damn you have tiny wrists!!!!!


----------



## lolakitten

Love the wedding stack too


----------



## hunniesochic

pamella said:
			
		

> Thank you etk, chicmom, & cascherping!  We did have a wonderful
> experience at Cartier!  My SA showed my DH the finer points of keeping the
> screws on securely. We then had a fabulous dinner, and I am loving wearing it.
> My wrist size is 4 3/4 and my bracelet is a 16, for those interested in the
> sizing.



Look beautiful on you.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## etk123

pamella said:


> Thank you *etk, chicmom, & cascherping!*  We did have a wonderful
> experience at Cartier!  My SA showed my DH the finer points of keeping the
> screws on securely. We then had a fabulous dinner, and I am loving wearing it.
> My wrist size is 4 3/4 and my bracelet is a 16, for those interested in the
> sizing.



It's beautiful! It looks so good with your wedding rings, it's all perfect! Enjoy enjoy enjoy!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Hmm...all this talk of price rises is making me want to get my second Love bracelet now! Is it me, or are rose gold bracelets harder to find? My Cartier boutique always seem to have the WG in stock, but the yellow gold and especially rose golds always have to be ordered in. So much for instant gratification!


----------



## darkangel07760

pamella said:


> Thank you *etk, chicmom, & cascherping!* We did have a wonderful
> experience at Cartier! My SA showed my DH the finer points of keeping the
> screws on securely. We then had a fabulous dinner, and I am loving wearing it.
> My wrist size is 4 3/4 and my bracelet is a 16, for those interested in the
> sizing.


 
Thanks for sharing your love bracelet!  I really enjoy your ring stack too


----------



## bink

Say you have a rg plain and a rg 4 diamond, which love bracelet would you get to "complete" the stack. Unfortunately, the budget cut off is approx 15k, so no paved ones. 

Btw- there is a price increase May 1st, but not everything is affected. For example, the ten diamond bracelet is not affected.


----------



## Samia

pamella said:


> Thank you *etk, chicmom, & cascherping!*  We did have a wonderful
> experience at Cartier!  My SA showed my DH the finer points of keeping the
> screws on securely. We then had a fabulous dinner, and I am loving wearing it.
> My wrist size is 4 3/4 and my bracelet is a 16, for those interested in the
> sizing.



Congrats! It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Samia

pamella said:


> Well, samia, I think the classic is always a winner, but a diamond might make
> it feel more "special" to you!



Thanks for the reply, I am still thinking.


----------



## lumy_

bink said:
			
		

> Say you have a rg plain and a rg 4 diamond, which love bracelet would you get to "complete" the stack. Unfortunately, the budget cut off is approx 15k, so no paved ones.
> 
> Btw- there is a price increase May 1st, but not everything is affected. For example, the ten diamond bracelet is not affected.



WG 4 diamond or 10 diamond! I don't remember which member has WG 4 diamond + RG 4 diamond, but she posted pictures of them a while ago and they looked amazing together!


----------



## pamella

Thank you for such lovely comments and sharing my joy!

*samia, darkangle, hunniesochic, etk, and lola!*

*lola,* So happy to see you Love seeing your precious one in your avatar!

*etk* thank you and I love pairing the love ring with the bracelet!


----------



## abs914

Is the plain YG Love collection going up with the increase?


----------



## flower28

As you know, I have just got the RG Love bangle for my birthday.

Now I am in the love fever and would like to get a second one in the next few months... 

I would like to wear it on the other hand, but I am not sure with the size. My RG bangle is size 17 but sometimes I feel that it is too big. My wrist size is 14 cm (5.5 inches). 

Shall I go with the 16 next time or shall I choose 17 again? I am really not sure because on the one hand, I would like it to be a bit more snug. But on the other hand, I do not want it to be uncomfortable if my body changes over time and my wrist get larger...

What would you do?


----------



## etk123

Have you measured both wrists? My dominant side wrist is bigger than my nondominant.


----------



## flower28

both my wrists are 14 cm... so they are equal


----------



## etk123

If you feel that the 17 is big, maybe you should go down. I know it's a hard decision!


----------



## flower28

Yeah, it's really hard... but what if my wrist grow later in life (I am only 21)?

For now, I would prefer the 16. But I still want to be able to fit in there later.


----------



## etk123

Wrist are kind of bony areas, I don't think it would get much bigger unless there was a significant weight gain. My wrists have always been the same size.


----------



## bink

I don't think your wrist size would change very much either. Maybe get the 16 though if you want the option of different sizes. I am a lot heavier at the moment than usual but my 17s still fit well enough that I can turn them on my wrist. Gl!


----------



## bink

lumy_ said:
			
		

> WG 4 diamond or 10 diamond! I don't remember which member has WG 4 diamond + RG 4 diamond, but she posted pictures of them a while ago and they looked amazing together!



Thanks for your vote! I was most torn between the wg 10, rg 10, and the rainbow, but I'm not sure if I like the look of the wg. I think I might prefer the seamless look of all three in the same metal. Thanks again though!


----------



## pamella

flower28 said:


> As you know, I have just got the RG Love bangle for my birthday.
> 
> Now I am in the love fever and would like to get a second one in the next few months...
> 
> I would like to wear it on the other hand, but I am not sure with the size. My RG bangle is size 17 but sometimes I feel that it is too big. My wrist size is 14 cm (5.5 inches).
> 
> Shall I go with the 16 next time or shall I choose 17 again? I am really not sure because on the one hand, I would like it to be a bit more snug. But on the other hand, I do not want it to be uncomfortable if my body changes over time and my wrist get larger...
> 
> What would you do?



You could get the 16, but what if you changed your mind and wanted to
wear them both together on the same wrist? In that case, you would want
the same size.


----------



## etk123

pamella said:


> You could get the 16, but what if you changed your mind and wanted to
> wear them both together on the same wrist? In that case, you would want
> the same size.



Agree


----------



## forchanel

Price increase tomorrow? Is it officially confirmed?  Is is true that only some lines are going to go up in price?


----------



## purseinsanity

forchanel said:


> Price increase tomorrow? Is it officially confirmed?  Is is true that only some lines are going to go up in price?



Prices are going up again?!!?


----------



## LVoeletters

Question for you lovelh Cartier ladies--- those who have the love bangle- do you also own VCA? What do you have? And what do you favor more/ what brand do you like better


----------



## flower28

Thanks for all your answers!

Maybe I will go with the 16 then.. although I am really not sure. But as you said, wrists are quite bony and it would take quite long until they really change.

I am also wondering which color to choose. My love is RG and I really like that color. Both the SA and I agreed that it suits me much better than YG. 

Shall I choose a second RG or is YG better?


----------



## qookymonster

Samia said:
			
		

> So I have decided to go with the RG Love Cuff, I have been wearing both my RG and WG ring side by side all day and to decide which color I like better against my skin tone.
> Now the Love Bracelet/Cuff is pretty common here at least the plain ones, so I was thinking to be a little different get a RG Cuff with either 1 diamond or 1 Sapphire, so what do you all think? Is it worth the extra $$ or just stick to the plain one.



Hi samia, get the jewel one! Diamond or if you prefer the sapphire one. I have a 4 diamond rg bangle, and it was ridiculously more expensive than just a plain gold one for the little bits of diamond you get, but I'm glad I didn't just get the plain one. It's a little more special and sparkly and makes even a casual outfit have a little more zing. And since this will be my one and only love (at least for a while) and I won't be stacking it, I like that it can hold its own with some sparkle. the cost per wear will even itself out in the long run and it makes me smile when I see it


----------



## lumy_

bink said:
			
		

> Thanks for your vote! I was most torn between the wg 10, rg 10, and the rainbow, but I'm not sure if I like the look of the wg. I think I might prefer the seamless look of all three in the same metal. Thanks again though!



Plain RG, 4 diamond RG and then 10 diamond RG would be an amazing stack too! Or Rainbow RG! I'm not a fan of the WG love myself, but if I think it looks great with diamonds and paired with RG! Anyway, your options sound like great stacks no matter what you choose


----------



## etk123

Any confirmed price increases?


----------



## HPoirot

Ion boutique in SG confirmed an increase in june when i visited last week. Not a regular visitor, so wasn't sure if it was a sales pitch.


----------



## kpai

etk123 said:


> Any confirmed price increases?



London just had the price increase on May 1, about 4%.


----------



## makeup_lover

hello guys, may I know how much does the cartier love ring in rose gold or yellow gold ost in Singapore or any other countries? Btw is the love charity bracelet still available now and if it does how it looks like this season? sorry pretty new to cartier. =(


----------



## Samia

qookymonster said:


> Hi samia, get the jewel one! Diamond or if you prefer the sapphire one. I have a 4 diamond rg bangle, and it was ridiculously more expensive than just a plain gold one for the little bits of diamond you get, but I'm glad I didn't just get the plain one. It's a little more special and sparkly and makes even a casual outfit have a little more zing. And since this will be my one and only love (at least for a while) and I won't be stacking it, I like that it can hold its own with some sparkle. the cost per wear will even itself out in the long run and it makes me smile when I see it



Thank you, I am still deciding  I love to stack with my watch and other bracelets. Now I am leaning more towards the plain one, I am giving myself some time to decide, its an expensive purchase and I don't want to regret it after a while.


----------



## Samia

makeup_lover said:


> hello guys, may I know how much does the cartier love ring in rose gold or yellow gold ost in Singapore or any other countries? Btw is the love charity bracelet still available now and if it does how it looks like this season? sorry pretty new to cartier. =(



I just got the rose gold love ring, the thin band and it cost me around $980. My white gold band the thicker one was $1770. No idea on the charity bracelet, sorry.


----------



## cartier101

Anyone had to make a special order for a love collection and was told will take 6-9 months to receive.  I was about to purchase the yg cuff with 1 diamond but was told will take 6-9 months to make...is it worth it the wait? Also, anyone have issue or problems with love cuff and then decided to get bracelet.


----------



## LVoeletters

Ughhhhh the more I look through this thread the more my VCA fund is being threatened by the juste un clou and love bangle collections!!!


----------



## sjunky13

LVoeletters said:


> Ughhhhh the more I look through this thread the more my VCA fund is being threatened by the juste un clou and love bangle collections!!!


 
This was me with VCA. Just buy your first piece, don't overthink it too much. Then you start wanting everything. Start with the LOVE or the VCA mop. You can not go wrong!


----------



## cantbelieve

cartier101 said:
			
		

> Anyone had to make a special order for a love collection and was told will take 6-9 months to receive.  I was about to purchase the yg cuff with 1 diamond but was told will take 6-9 months to make...is it worth it the wait? Also, anyone have issue or problems with love cuff and then decided to get bracelet.



What size are u after..?? Cuz I'm pretty sure they shd have stock elsewhere...


----------



## sjunky13

cantbelieve said:


> What size are u after..?? Cuz I'm pretty sure they shd have stock elsewhere...


 I had the 19, just bought the 20. I could fit the 18 snug. The 20 is very wide and I know it will fall off when I loose more weight. Then I will need a 19 again. LOL

I want the 4 diamond one, but want to be sure of my size before I buy.
Did you try them on?


----------



## LVoeletters

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> This was me with VCA. Just buy your first piece, don't overthink it too much. Then you start wanting everything. Start with the LOVE or the VCA mop. You can not go wrong!



I just bought the VCA mop 5 motif bracelet! Should be in a month!! But I was saving for a second 5 motif so I could layer on my right hand but now that I saw the juste un clou..... I loooove the idea of the clou ring  and of course the love bangle paired with the clou bangle.....


So I'm trying to figure whether I should get the nail and then go back and focus on VCA and get the bracelet and motif necklace  but the nail ring will set me back a while.....


----------



## LVoeletters

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> This was me with VCA. Just buy your first piece, don't overthink it too much. Then you start wanting everything. Start with the LOVE or the VCA mop. You can not go wrong!



I was planning on layering the mop w either the all yg or yg turquoise


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Anyone heard about a price increase in may? I heard something but don't know ow true it is


----------



## LVoeletters

Is it cheaper to buy in France or its the same in the USA?


----------



## cantbelieve

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> I had the 19, just bought the 20. I could fit the 18 snug. The 20 is very wide and I know it will fall off when I loose more weight. Then I will need a 19 again. LOL
> 
> I want the 4 diamond one, but want to be sure of my size before I buy.
> Did you try them on?



I was in the London boutique in feb and they only took 1 day to order from the other shops what I wanted. I was also looking at the cuff with 1 diamond and the one with 1 sapphire. I ended up getting the plain bracelet instead of the cuff. I found the cuff to be much tighter than the bracelet..I haven't seem the 4 diamond cuff though!! I asked about a special order size 15 bracelet and they said that would take 6-9 months cuz they had to actually make it! ..when I ordered two rings (not love collection) from them, they didnt have the size in stock, it also only took 2 days just to fly over from their France boutique...So I think they may just be able to get it from another boutique/location surely if it's a standard size n they don't have to make a new mould for it etc, just what I think..


----------



## Dilostyle

I am wondering.  I bought the love bracelet a couple of months ago and I'm feeling that it is to big for what I wanted.  I had the done research and had a friend pick it up for me.  I'm 5hours from the boutique.  Do you think that they would exchange it for me to a smaller size ?


----------



## Dilostyle

oh and to add to the above question.  I didn't wear it full time. Just trying it on for a bit to see


----------



## tabasc0

They increased the prices yesterday in Dubai!! The Gold Love Bracelet is now $5978 USD. They increased the prices by 20% I was told by the SA


----------



## NYCGIRLY

tabasc0 said:
			
		

> They increased the prices yesterday in Dubai!! The Gold Love Bracelet is now $5978 USD. They increased the prices by 20% I was told by the SA



Wow!!! Insane! Im glad i got mine before the increase!!


----------



## tabasc0

NYCGIRLY said:


> Wow!!! Insane! Im glad i got mine before the increase!!



How much did you get it for?


----------



## xoxoplanet

Hi all, first post here. Just got introduced to Cartier & the google searches eventually led me to this forum. I now want the cartier love so badly.... 

I am now 29 and have just started to build my jewelry collection. I have a gold chain+pendant from a local jewelry store & ear rings... So if I buy a cartier love bracelet now for $5900 wear it for say 10 years do you think I can sell it for atleast $5000??  Probably I am asking the same Q many have asked before, but just to confirm. 

Thanks friends, waiting for your reply


----------



## Taneya

Dilostyle said:


> I am wondering.  I bought the love bracelet a couple of months ago and I'm feeling that it is to big for what I wanted.  I had the done research and had a friend pick it up for me.  I'm 5hours from the boutique.  Do you think that they would exchange it for me to a smaller size ?


 
I doubt but no harm asking, gl


----------



## Taneya

tabasc0 said:


> They increased the prices yesterday in Dubai!! The Gold Love Bracelet is now $5978 USD. They increased the prices by 20% I was told by the SA


 
Oh my !! 20% is a lot


----------



## elliesaurus

xoxoplanet said:


> Hi all, first post here. Just got introduced to Cartier & the google searches eventually led me to this forum. I now want the cartier love so badly....
> 
> I am now 29 and have just started to build my jewelry collection. I have a gold chain+pendant from a local jewelry store & ear rings... So if I buy a cartier love bracelet now for $5900 wear it for say 10 years do you think I can sell it for atleast $5000??  Probably I am asking the same Q many have asked before, but just to confirm.
> 
> Thanks friends, waiting for your reply



I'm doubtful that you can sell it for at least $5000, purely from the point of a consumer. I have a love bangle and it is all scratched up after less than a year - not because I don't take care of my jewelry but because it is in a position that takes a lot of contact. At $5000, I would probably pay the premium to get a brand new bangle instead of one that has 10 years of wear and tear.


----------



## Samia

tabasc0 said:


> They increased the prices yesterday in Dubai!! The Gold Love Bracelet is now $5978 USD. They increased the prices by 20% I was told by the SA


Really!! I just planning a trip to Dubai to pick a Cuff that's not in stock here!! that sucks!!


----------



## tabasc0

Taneya said:


> Oh my !! 20% is a lot





Samia said:


> Really!! I just planning a trip to Dubai to pick a Cuff that's not in stock here!! that sucks!!



I know!! Before the increase it was $5160 that's about 800 USD +


----------



## etk123

Dilostyle said:


> I am wondering.  I bought the love bracelet a couple of months ago and I'm feeling that it is to big for what I wanted.  I had the done research and had a friend pick it up for me.  I'm 5hours from the boutique.  Do you think that they would exchange it for me to a smaller size ?



If it doesn't look worn you may be able to exchange for size. Can't hurt to ask! I've found Cartier SAs to be the nicest.


----------



## xoxoplanet

elliesaurus said:


> I'm doubtful that you can sell it for at least $5000, purely from the point of a consumer. I have a love bangle and it is all scratched up after less than a year - not because I don't take care of my jewelry but because it is in a position that takes a lot of contact. At $5000, I would probably pay the premium to get a brand new bangle instead of one that has 10 years of wear and tear.



Thank you elliesaurus for your response. Then the bracelets that are on sale on ebay, how old do you think they are? They are selling at about $3500 when a new one can be bought for $5900. 
So the sole purpose of owning a cartier/ Tiffany's is for wearing only? Couldnt I buy it as an investment? I agree I cant sell it for a profit but I was hoping I would atleast get back almost what I paid for it


----------



## sjunky13

xoxoplanet said:


> Hi all, first post here. Just got introduced to Cartier & the google searches eventually led me to this forum. I now want the cartier love so badly....
> 
> I am now 29 and have just started to build my jewelry collection. I have a gold chain+pendant from a local jewelry store & ear rings... So if I buy a cartier love bracelet now for $5900 wear it for say 10 years do you think I can sell it for atleast $5000??  Probably I am asking the same Q many have asked before, but just to confirm.
> 
> Thanks friends, waiting for your reply


 
You never know. If you buy it now at 5575 and can break even, that is awesome.
I had this talk with my DH this past weekend . I was trying to convince him that Van Cleef jewelry was an investment,  since it is going up in price all the time.
But who knows what the world will be like in 10 years. You can't predict the luxury market like that. He said what if Van Cleef falls out of fashion. I agrued it was a classic. He is right though. You really never know what will happen in 10 years. 
Also what you pay now, say 6k. If you sell it in 10 years, are you taking inflation to account. 6K today is like 8k in 10 years. So if you sell it for 6k then you arent even coming out even. I suck at economics, but I hope I am making sense. LOL
Buy it because you like it, not to break even. I just lost 2k selling a love bracelet. It was almost brand new. I got the wrong size and the store would not exchange. So I sold it to get the new one. I took a loss. Maybe if I held onto it for 10 years.......


Also the sellers on ebay are selling very old stock, when these things cost 2800. Because the price rose to about double in 6 years that broke even and even made a little. You would have to guarantee the price to be 11k for the bracelet in less that 10 years and I don't see that happening. At least I hope not!!!
Right now everything is so high and a bad time to buy for investments. But if it keeps going up as a trend then you should be ok. Again buy because you like it and if you can get your money back consider your lucky.


----------



## xoxoplanet

Thanks a lot Sjunky13... Your reply made a lot of sense & you answered all my questions. Now I should decide if I want it SOOO much that I can spend 6K on it


----------



## almostaddict

Did US increased prices on the love line?


----------



## LVoeletters

*How many of you wear your love bangle with a watch?? *


----------



## alana40

LVoeletters said:


> *How many of you wear your love bangle with a watch?? *


 
Hi, i don't wear my love bracelets with a watch but i do wear 2 love bracelets stack together....


----------



## freshie2096

LVoeletters said:


> *How many of you wear your love bangle with a watch?? *



Hands up


----------



## mikeyta

sjunky13 said:


> You never know. If you buy it now at 5575 and can break even, that is awesome.
> I had this talk with my DH this past weekend . I was trying to convince him that Van Cleef jewelry was an investment,  since it is going up in price all the time.
> But who knows what the world will be like in 10 years. You can't predict the luxury market like that. He said what if Van Cleef falls out of fashion. I agrued it was a classic. He is right though. You really never know what will happen in 10 years.
> Also what you pay now, say 6k. If you sell it in 10 years, are you taking inflation to account. 6K today is like 8k in 10 years. So if you sell it for 6k then you arent even coming out even. I suck at economics, but I hope I am making sense. LOL
> Buy it because you like it, not to break even. I just lost 2k selling a love bracelet. It was almost brand new. I got the wrong size and the store would not exchange. So I sold it to get the new one. I took a loss. Maybe if I held onto it for 10 years.......
> 
> 
> Also the sellers on ebay are selling very old stock, when these things cost 2800. Because the price rose to about double in 6 years that broke even and even made a little. You would have to guarantee the price to be 11k for the bracelet in less that 10 years and I don't see that happening. At least I hope not!!!
> Right now everything is so high and a bad time to buy for investments. But if it keeps going up as a trend then you should be ok. Again buy because you like it and if you can get your money back consider your lucky.


If you don't mind for me to say about my opinion. You love the bracelet, you buy and cherish your jewelry. the depreciation is going to half of value. But if you use your 5000 dollars to buy apple stock, it will goes up more and more.


----------



## faintlymacabre

LVoeletters said:


> *How many of you wear your love bangle with a watch?? *


 
I do, but I worry about scratching so I always put a leather bracelet in between the watch and the Love.









mikeyta said:


> If you don't mind for me to say about my opinion. You love the bracelet, you buy and cherish your jewelry. the depreciation is going to half of value. But if you use your 5000 dollars to buy apple stock, it will goes up more and more.


 
Yep...  If you are looking for a real investment, buy precious metal bullion or buy stocks/GICs etc.  You're never really going to make back all your money on a piece of designer jewelry with an inflated price tag to begin with.


----------



## beachy10

LVoeletters said:


> *How many of you wear your love bangle with a watch?? *


 
I do, with my Cartier Tank.


----------



## Taneya

alana40 said:


> Hi, i don't wear my love bracelets with a watch but i do wear 2 love bracelets stack together....


 
Same here  I like the sound especially when the 2 LOVE collide. I know it's so silly huh :lolots:


----------



## Taneya

mikeyta said:


> If you don't mind for me to say about my opinion. You love the bracelet, you buy and cherish your jewelry. the depreciation is going to half of value. But if you use your 5000 dollars to buy apple stock, it will goes up more and more.


 
So true, Apple stock keep going higher. Hopefully it will hit $700 soon


----------



## MsCandice

So true!  Apple got me my Love bangle. DH and I took a shot before they released their earnings report on Tuesday and I got my bangle on Wednesday. Love Apple and love Cartier.




Taneya said:


> So true, Apple stock keep going higher. Hopefully it will hit $700 soon


----------



## AlwaysHope

Hehehe! My DH always says the same thing! To thank Apple for my beautiful bracelet


----------



## mikeyta

congratulations MsCandice. I have to keep my apple a little longer, greedy, because uncle Sam doesn't love apple and Cartier.


----------



## Taneya

AlwaysHope said:


> Hehehe! My DH always says the same thing! To thank Apple for my beautiful bracelet



Congrats :giggles:



mikeyta said:


> congratulations MsCandice. I have to keep my apple a little longer, greedy, because uncle Sam doesn't love apple and Cartier.


----------



## freshie2096

Just a info: Sydney store RG / YG plain love bracelet is currently AUD$6350, added about $4000 for the 4 diamonds one.


----------



## NYCGIRLY

tabasc0 said:
			
		

> How much did you get it for?



It came out to 6K including tax.


----------



## Spice Girl

AlwaysHope said:
			
		

> Hehehe! My DH always says the same thing! To thank Apple for my beautiful bracelet



Can one buy and sell Apple stock without a broker? If so how?

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## bink

lumy_ said:


> Plain RG, 4 diamond RG and then 10 diamond RG would be an amazing stack too! Or Rainbow RG! I'm not a fan of the WG love myself, but if I think it looks great with diamonds and paired with RG! Anyway, your options sound like great stacks no matter what you choose



Thanks, lumy! I bit the bullet, and I've been wearing it for a couple days now, and I love it.  Strange thing though, the hubs has yet to notice. Lol!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Bethc said:


> I have 2 cuffs, wg and rg, and I love them!  It was more practical for me to get them because I take all of my jewelry off at night...



Sorry I'm reading posts from long ago and I'm thinking of getting wg and rg. Can u or someone take a picture of u wearing the 2 on the same wrist. I can't imagine how they will look together. Tia


----------



## lumy_

bink said:
			
		

> Thanks, lumy! I bit the bullet, and I've been wearing it for a couple days now, and I love it.  Strange thing though, the hubs has yet to notice. Lol!



Omg, please share a pic with us! I'm dying to see this stack, sound amazing 
Congrats!!!
(Hah, I can't believe he hasn't noticed, lol!)


----------



## Bethc

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Sorry I'm reading posts from long ago and I'm thinking of getting wg and rg. Can u or someone take a picture of u wearing the 2 on the same wrist. I can't imagine how they will look together. Tia



Here you go...My WG/RG loves and RG CDC


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Bethc said:


> Here you go...My WG/RG loves and RG CDC



 Tnx. I'm calling my SA Tom


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Bethc said:


> Here you go...My WG/RG loves and RG CDC


 
Gorgeous! Are they the same size?


----------



## Bethc

lightpinkdaisy said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! Are they the same size?



Thank you!!  The Loves are not the same size, the RG is one size smaller than the WG.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

I just called and ordered them both!!!! Im so excited  =) 

Wondering..... Why is the wg more than the rg?? I find it strange that they are not all the same price since they are same size


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Bethc said:


> Thank you!! The Loves are not the same size, the RG is one size smaller than the WG.


 
Thank you for replying! I am thinking of getting a second cuff and can't decide if I want the same size or bigger.


----------



## Taneya

Bethc said:


> Here you go...My WG/RG loves and RG CDC



Gorgeous  May I know are they of the same width and thickness ? I'm planning to just stack with my WG Love if I purchase it  I have spoken to the local Hermes SA and they do not have any CDC for me to try on


----------



## cascherping

I'm thinking about it becaue I love the look, but am too nervous to go through with it because of the potential scratching. I just got mine about two months ago, so maybe I'm being too precious with it



LVoeletters said:


> *How many of you wear your love bangle with a watch?? *


----------



## specme

makeup_lover said:


> hello guys, may I know how much does the cartier love ring in rose gold or yellow gold ost in Singapore or any other countries? Btw is the love charity bracelet still available now and if it does how it looks like this season? sorry pretty new to cartier. =(



I have the yg love ring ( not the thinnest one ) & it was over $1500. I gotnit in April . ( ps I live in the states !)


----------



## pamella

cascherping said:


> I'm thinking about it becaue I love the look, but am too nervous to go through with it because of the potential scratching. I just got mine about two months ago, so maybe I'm being too precious with it



I also, like you, love the look of my watch with my Love bracelet, but I have
only had mine one week, and have not paired them together yet.  I know
it will get scratched, but trying to delay it!!  My SA told me that if I had to
wear them together, to wear the Love in back of my watch, not in front
by the sapphire winding stem, which will scratch both the bracelet and could
chip the sapphire.


----------



## cascherping

Ooh - that's great advice about wearing it on the back of the watch ! I think I might take the plunge...thank you for sharing!



pamella said:


> I also, like you, love the look of my watch with my Love bracelet, but I have
> only had mine one week, and have not paired them together yet. I know
> it will get scratched, but trying to delay it!! My SA told me that if I had to
> wear them together, to wear the Love in back of my watch, not in front
> by the sapphire winding stem, which will scratch both the bracelet and could
> chip the sapphire.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Finally got a RG Love ring with sapphire. Thank you everyone for enabling!


----------



## Samia

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Finally got a RG Love ring with sapphire. Thank you everyone for enabling!


Wow! looks great!! Congrats!!


----------



## XCCX

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Finally got a RG Love ring with sapphire. Thank you everyone for enabling!


 
Gorgeousssss!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Samia said:


> Wow! looks great!! Congrats!!


 


xactreality said:


> Gorgeousssss!


 
Thank you!


----------



## pamella

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Finally got a RG Love ring with sapphire. Thank you everyone for enabling!



Congratulations *lightpinkdaisy!*  I love the look!  It looks so gorgeous
with your Love bracelet!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

pamella said:


> Congratulations *lightpinkdaisy!* I love the look! It looks so gorgeous
> with your Love bracelet!


 
Thank you, *pamella*!


----------



## Spice Girl

lightpinkdaisy said:
			
		

> Finally got a RG Love ring with sapphire. Thank you everyone for enabling!



That is a definite elegant addition to your bracelet. Great choice.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## bink

lumy_ said:
			
		

> Omg, please share a pic with us! I'm dying to see this stack, sound amazing
> Congrats!!!
> (Hah, I can't believe he hasn't noticed, lol!)



Thank you!!!

He knew I was going to the Cartier store, and he told me me he didn't want to know what I was getting. So, I'm thinking it must be like selective hearing where you block out what you don't want to hear, but in this case, selective seeing. Hehe...

A pic of the full stack will have to wait until I get my rg plain back from being engraved. In the meantime, here are two pics. 

The wg one is not mine, I was just trying it on.  And in the other, you can see how much the rg 4 diamond has changed color in just 15 mos.


----------



## Spice Girl

That is a great compliment to your bracelet collection. Looks great.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## Lanier

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Finally got a RG Love ring with sapphire. Thank you everyone for enabling!



Beautiful! Love the pink sapphire with the rose gold. And it looks gorgeous with your RG love cuff.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Spice Girl said:


> That is a definite elegant addition to your bracelet. Great choice.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


 


Lanier said:


> Beautiful! Love the pink sapphire with the rose gold. And it looks gorgeous with your RG love cuff.


 
Thank you, *Spice Girl *and *Lanier*!


----------



## lilflobowl

I've been lurking this thread for a while & can now come out & join you ladies! I just want to thank you ladies for contributing because I was able to do a little bit of a study before going to the local Cartier boutique.

I bought this for myself, after my relationship of more than 6 years came to an end, as a promise to always love myself regardless of what happens. 

Here it is, my RG band.


----------



## Bethc

lilflobowl said:


> I've been lurking this thread for a while & can now come out & join you ladies! I just want to thank you ladies for contributing because I was able to do a little bit of a study before going to the local Cartier boutique.
> 
> I bought this for myself, after my relationship of more than 6 years came to an end, as a promise to always love myself regardless of what happens.
> 
> Here it is, my RG band.



Gorgeous!  What a beautiful and perfect gift for yourself!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

lilflobowl said:


> I've been lurking this thread for a while & can now come out & join you ladies! I just want to thank you ladies for contributing because I was able to do a little bit of a study before going to the local Cartier boutique.
> 
> I bought this for myself, after my relationship of more than 6 years came to an end, as a promise to always love myself regardless of what happens.
> 
> Here it is, my RG band.


 
Gorgeous! Congrtas!


----------



## XCCX

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Finally got a RG Love ring with sapphire. Thank you everyone for enabling!


 
Is the ring wider than the bracelet?


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

xactreality said:


> Is the ring wider than the bracelet?


 
No, it is more narrow, about 1mm.


----------



## XCCX

lightpinkdaisy said:


> No, it is more narrow, about 1mm.


 
Must be the picture then.. Thanks!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

xactreality said:


> Must be the picture then.. Thanks!


 
You are welcome! I looked back at the picture and it does look wider for some reason, but it is not IRL.


----------



## Spice Girl

xactreality said:
			
		

> Must be the picture then.. Thanks!



Don't you just hate optical illusions.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## Taneya

lilflobowl said:


> I've been lurking this thread for a while & can now come out & join you ladies! I just want to thank you ladies for contributing because I was able to do a little bit of a study before going to the local Cartier boutique.
> 
> I bought this for myself, after my relationship of more than 6 years came to an end, as a promise to always love myself regardless of what happens.
> 
> Here it is, my RG band.



Gorgeous ring. I'm sure it will look fabulous on you


----------



## Machick333

hi! If you had to choose between a Love Cuff with one diamond or a plain gold love bracelet.....which would you choose??? thanks for your help!


----------



## flower28

I would definitely choose the plain love bangle!


----------



## Samia

Machick333 said:


> hi! If you had to choose between a Love Cuff with one diamond or a plain gold love bracelet.....which would you choose??? thanks for your help!



I think it depends on whether you want/like to wear jewelry 24/7, me for one cannot, I have to take all my jewelry off at bed time. So I would choose the Cuff, as for a diamond in it, when I was buying the Love rings the SA told me not to get the ring with the diamond (I was choosing between a narrow ring with diamond and the plain wide ring), he said the diamond was not worth much. However, I suppose the diamond in the bangle would be bigger, so you should consider all this before deciding between the two.


----------



## Machick333

flower28 said:


> I would definitely choose the plain love bangle!


 


Samia said:


> I think it depends on whether you want/like to wear jewelry 24/7, me for one cannot, I have to take all my jewelry off at bed time. So I would choose the Cuff, as for a diamond in it, when I was buying the Love rings the SA told me not to get the ring with the diamond (I was choosing between a narrow ring with diamond and the plain wide ring), he said the diamond was not worth much. However, I suppose the diamond in the bangle would be bigger, so you should consider all this before deciding between the two.


 
thanks for the advise... i take nothing off (except watch) but i would WANT to take off the love (dont want to scratch it) but feel like i'll only take it off if it's the cuff (too much work to take of the bracelet)

but the only thing holding me back is that the bbracelet is the "Classic" and cuff isnt..... decisions decisions


----------



## chicmom78

Hello ladies, would someone be willing to post a pic of the inside of their love cuff? Or just tell me what the inside says/order of the markings? I'm looking at a pre owned one and want to make sure. Thank you!!!


----------



## Samia

Machick333 said:


> thanks for the advise... i take nothing off (except watch) but i would WANT to take off the love (dont want to scratch it) but feel like i'll only take it off if it's the cuff (too much work to take of the bracelet)
> 
> but the only thing holding me back is that the bbracelet is the "Classic" and cuff isnt..... decisions decisions



I wouldn't say the cuff is not 'classic', it is basically the same design just made for people like me who want to take their jewelry off


----------



## sjunky13

Hi, I have the full bracelet and can take it on and off very easy. I ordered a size larger, maybe you can do that too. If you do get the cuff make sure it isn't too tight. I had the cuff and it hurt soo much to take on and off, my wrists were all red and sore. 

That said, I prefer the full bracelet. I love the weight of it and it is a nice solid piece.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Samia said:


> I think it depends on whether you want/like to wear jewelry 24/7, me for one cannot, I have to take all my jewelry off at bed time. So I would choose the Cuff, as for a diamond in it, when I was buying the Love rings the SA told me not to get the ring with the diamond (I was choosing between a narrow ring with diamond and the plain wide ring), he said the diamond was not worth much. However, I suppose the diamond in the bangle would be bigger, so you should consider all this before deciding between the two.


 
I think your SA was not quite right. The rings with stones are heavier and thicker than the plain ones: it takes more gold to set stones. So you are not just paying for diamonds, but for the gold as well. It may not be substantial for a bracelet, but for a Love ring, I would say, about 3-4 gm.


----------



## Samia

lightpinkdaisy said:


> I think your SA was not quite right. The rings with stones are heavier and thicker than the plain ones: it takes more gold to set stones. So you are not just paying for diamonds, but for the gold as well. It may not be substantial for a bracelet, but for a Love ring, I would say, about 3-4 gm.



Hmm..you may be right, I didn't think about that, well up till now (till I started paying attention to the jewelry forum on tpf) I never really asked about specs and details when buying jewels, I used to just buy them if I like something..I know, I know its stupid..but I am learning a lot here.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Samia said:


> Hmm..you may be right, I didn't think about that, well up till now (till I started paying attention to the jewelry forum on tpf) I never really asked about specs and details when buying jewels, I used to just buy them if I like something..I know, I know its stupid..but I am learning a lot here.


 
I wouldn't dare to ask to weigh jewellery at Cartier either. 
Just when I tried the rings, I noticed the difference and SA confirmed it.
We all learn as we go.


----------



## kbella86

lilflobowl said:


> I've been lurking this thread for a while & can now come out & join you ladies! I just want to thank you ladies for contributing because I was able to do a little bit of a study before going to the local Cartier boutique.
> 
> I bought this for myself, after my relationship of more than 6 years came to an end, as a promise to always love myself regardless of what happens.
> 
> Here it is, my RG band.



This made me tear up! Congrats on your purchase and I wish you many, many successes in life


----------



## kbella86

Machick333 said:


> thanks for the advise... i take nothing off (except watch) but i would WANT to take off the love (dont want to scratch it) but feel like i'll only take it off if it's the cuff (too much work to take of the bracelet)
> 
> but the only thing holding me back is that the bbracelet is the "Classic" and cuff isnt..... decisions decisions



Taking it off is not going to prevent scratches. The first scratch is the hardest then after that you get used to it  I definitely prefer the bangle compared to the cuff!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Taking it off isn't going to prevent scratches, sure, but you'll certainly have less of them if you remove the cuff during times you know you might damage it.  Couldn't imagine wearing a Love bangle rock climbing, etc.  

For what it's worth, I have the cuff, and have no regrets.  I'd get a second cuff, but not a bangle.  I love that it's removable.


----------



## SophiaLee

Machick333 said:


> hi! If you had to choose between a Love Cuff with one diamond or a plain gold love bracelet.....which would you choose??? thanks for your help!



I would get the plain gold bangle in a size up so you can get it off without unscrewing it. I got the RG love in an 18 and can wriggle out of it easily.

Also I would suggest trying on all the different color golds, I thought I'd get the YG for sure but the RG looked better with my skin tone and platinum wedding set.


----------



## pamella

lilflobowl said:


> I've been lurking this thread for a while & can now come out & join you ladies! I just want to thank you ladies for contributing because I was able to do a little bit of a study before going to the local Cartier boutique.
> 
> I bought this for myself, after my relationship of more than 6 years came to an end, as a promise to always love myself regardless of what happens.
> 
> Here it is, my RG band.



Congratulations on your gorgeous Love ring, and the very best to you in the
future!


----------



## pamella

chicmom78 said:


> Hello ladies, would someone be willing to post a pic of the inside of their love cuff? Or just tell me what the inside says/order of the markings? I'm looking at a pre owned one and want to make sure. Thank you!!!



Hi Chicmom!  I have pm'd you!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Machick333 said:


> hi! If you had to choose between a Love Cuff with one diamond or a plain gold love bracelet.....which would you choose??? thanks for your help!



I would definitely go bracelet, but I love 24x7 jewelry.  

If it makes you feel better, I recently saw Elizabeth Taylors Love bracelet on display at the Cartier mansion in NYC, and it was full of scratches!


----------



## Machick333

lanasyogamama said:
			
		

> I would definitely go bracelet, but I love 24x7 jewelry.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I recently saw Elizabeth Taylors Love bracelet on display at the Cartier mansion in NYC, and it was full of scratches!



Lana!!! Ur avatar is forcing me to buy the BB and love braclet or cuff!!! Lol  thanks for the reply


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

faintlymacabre said:


> Taking it off isn't going to prevent scratches, sure, but you'll certainly have less of them if you remove the cuff during times you know you might damage it. Couldn't imagine wearing a Love bangle rock climbing, etc.
> 
> *For what it's worth, I have the cuff, and have no regrets. I'd get a second cuff, but not a bangle. I love that it's removable*.


 
+1


----------



## XCCX

Machick333 said:


> hi! If you had to choose between a Love Cuff with one diamond or a plain gold love bracelet.....which would you choose??? thanks for your help!


 
I have the cuff and i'm absolutely satisfied with it, I cant stand to wear 24/7 jewelry especially at work.


----------



## raelene

Which country would be cheapest to buy a love bracelet in Europe ? Looking to get my first Cartier


----------



## Lanier

lilflobowl said:


> I've been lurking this thread for a while & can now come out & join you ladies! I just want to thank you ladies for contributing because I was able to do a little bit of a study before going to the local Cartier boutique.
> 
> I bought this for myself, after my relationship of more than 6 years came to an end, as a promise to always love myself regardless of what happens.
> 
> Here it is, my RG band.



Congratulations on your Love ring ~ and I love the meaning behind the purchase! I purchased my Love bracelet for a similar reason. At the end of the day, you have to love yourself first right?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Machick333 said:


> Lana!!! Ur avatar is forcing me to buy the BB and love braclet or cuff!!! Lol  thanks for the reply



Yay!  I big puffy heart enabling!!!


----------



## etk123

Hey girlies! In Vegas with dh, picked up a pink Love band to stack. I love it so much. I almost got a rose gold VCA Perlee ring instead but I just couldn't stop thinking about the Love. ; )


----------



## Lharding

etk123 said:


> Hey girlies! In Vegas with dh, picked up a pink Love band to stack. I love it so much. I almost got a rose gold VCA Perlee ring instead but I just couldn't stop thinking about the Love. ; )



Beautiful combo.  Wear them in good health.


----------



## Spice Girl

etk123 said:
			
		

> Hey girlies! In Vegas with dh, picked up a pink Love band to stack. I love it so much. I almost got a rose gold VCA Perlee ring instead but I just couldn't stop thinking about the Love. ; )



That is one great looking ring. Very impressive looking.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## pamella

etk123 said:


> Hey girlies! In Vegas with dh, picked up a pink Love band to stack. I love it so much. I almost got a rose gold VCA Perlee ring instead but I just couldn't stop thinking about the Love. ; )



Congrats on your new Love ring, I love the way you have it stacked!  I have
so much fun stacking mine too, the possibilities are endless!  Fabulous Vegas
treasure!


----------



## etk123

Lharding said:
			
		

> Beautiful combo.  Wear them in good health.


Thank you!!



			
				Spice Girl said:
			
		

> That is one great looking ring. Very impressive looking.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


Thanks! 



			
				pamella said:
			
		

> Congrats on your new Love ring, I love the way you have it stacked!  I have
> so much fun stacking mine too, the possibilities are endless!  Fabulous Vegas
> treasure!


Thank you! I got the eternity bands to stack with my ering but I don't really like them that way. So I'm happy to finally stack them and sneak in some pink gold too!


----------



## Taneya

etk123 said:


> Hey girlies! In Vegas with dh, picked up a pink Love band to stack. I love it so much. I almost got a rose gold VCA Perlee ring instead but I just couldn't stop thinking about the Love. ; )



Congrats for yr new collection  Beautiful stacking, look good on you


----------



## Samia

etk123 said:


> Hey girlies! In Vegas with dh, picked up a pink Love band to stack. I love it so much. I almost got a rose gold VCA Perlee ring instead but I just couldn't stop thinking about the Love. ; )



Congrats!!! It looks great stacked!!


----------



## babybumpkins

I am not sure if anyone will be interested - but I am obsessed with seeing the love stacked all different ways (as only probably ladies on this forum would understand) ...and stumbled onto the blog "The Blonde Salad" ... and the way this girl can stack is TRULY drool worthy. Just had to share :  TONS of photos with the love & enable all of us!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Hi ladies, I'm totally new to the jewelry forum, but I've always admired from afar and I love all of the pieces that you ladies have added to this thread. I'm looking to join the LOVE family and I'm in need of a little help. Does anyone have an associate whom they'd be comfortable sharing at the King of Prussia boutique? If so, please PM me, I'd really appreciate it! Thanks so much


----------



## sjunky13

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hi ladies, I'm totally new to the jewelry forum, but I've always admired from afar and I love all of the pieces that you ladies have added to this thread. I'm looking to join the LOVE family and I'm in need of a little help. Does anyone have an associate whom they'd be comfortable sharing at the King of Prussia boutique? If so, please PM me, I'd really appreciate it! Thanks so much


 PMING you!!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

babybumpkins said:


> I am not sure if anyone will be interested - but I am obsessed with seeing the love stacked all different ways (as only probably ladies on this forum would understand) ...and stumbled onto the blog "The Blonde Salad" ... and the way this girl can stack is TRULY drool worthy. Just had to share :  TONS of photos with the love & enable all of us!



I love her stacks and I really like her blog


----------



## XCCX

etk123 said:


> Hey girlies! In Vegas with dh, picked up a pink Love band to stack. I love it so much. I almost got a rose gold VCA Perlee ring instead but I just couldn't stop thinking about the Love. ; )


 
I absolutely LOVE this stack so so so pretty... I have the thin white gold love band with one diamond and I sometimes stack it with a thin eternity band but this symmetric stack is very very intresting.. Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Yaaay after drooling over everyone's beautiful Cartier pieces I can finally join in with my new additions =) 

I don't know if I should wear it with or without the  diamond half bezel bracelet. It was a gift from my parents last year and I think it will hurt their feelings if I take it off and just wear the Cartier. What do u guys think? With or without the diamonds is better? Honestly. TIA


----------



## etk123

So gorgeous!! Enjoy them! I hope to add a pink one to my white one someday! Looks perfect with or without the diamond bracelet, switch it up every few days.


----------



## etk123

Taneya said:


> Congrats for yr new collection  Beautiful stacking, look good on you


Thanks!


Samia said:


> Congrats!!! It looks great stacked!!


Thanks Samia!


xactreality said:


> I absolutely LOVE this stack so so so pretty... I have the thin white gold love band with one diamond and I sometimes stack it with a thin eternity band but this symmetric stack is very very intresting.. Thanks for the inspiration


Thanks! You should get _another_ eternity band then ! I get teased that I do everything in multiples of 2, I think it's from having twins hehe.


----------



## MsCandice

Sweetyqbk,your bracelets are beautiful!!   I layer my Love with my bezel diamond bracelet but mine is 3cts, yours looks bigger than that. I think they end up taking away from each other instead of complementing each other,imho. But you don't have to choose, how about if you wear the tennis bracelet on the other wrist?


----------



## LVoeletters

Sweetyqbk said:


> Yaaay after drooling over everyone's beautiful Cartier pieces I can finally join in with my new additions =)
> 
> I don't know if I should wear it with or without the  diamond half bezel bracelet. It was a gift from my parents last year and I think it will hurt their feelings if I take it off and just wear the Cartier. What do u guys think? With or without the diamonds is better? Honestly. TIA


I actually prefer if I had to choose two, I would want one bangle and the diamonds! Love the bracelet, but if you don't like it wear it around them. I do like them all together though. Or perhaps wear it on the other hand?


----------



## LVoeletters

ugh i really wish i did not fall in love with this bangle while pursing my vca affair! i'm getting sorely tempted...


----------



## cartier_love

Sweetyqbk said:


> Yaaay after drooling over everyone's beautiful Cartier pieces I can finally join in with my new additions =)
> 
> I don't know if I should wear it with or without the diamond half bezel bracelet. It was a gift from my parents last year and I think it will hurt their feelings if I take it off and just wear the Cartier. What do u guys think? With or without the diamonds is better? Honestly. TIA


 
They are beautiful. I think you should wear the diamonds on your other arm.


----------



## pamella

Congratulations *sweetyqbk,* on your TWO fabulous Love bracelets!  I agree with *cartier love*,
I think your diamond bracelet would be nice on the other arm.


----------



## pamella

LVoeletters said:


> ugh i really wish i did not fall in love with this bangle while pursing my vca affair! i'm getting sorely tempted...



We are here to "enable" you!!


----------



## sjunky13

Sweetyqbk said:


> Yaaay after drooling over everyone's beautiful Cartier pieces I can finally join in with my new additions =)
> 
> I don't know if I should wear it with or without the diamond half bezel bracelet. It was a gift from my parents last year and I think it will hurt their feelings if I take it off and just wear the Cartier. What do u guys think? With or without the diamonds is better? Honestly. TIA


 
They look fab. I love your bezel set tennis bracelet as well!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Thanks u guys sooo this is what I did today and plan on doing for now. I would love to wear the tennis on my other hand buuutt I just got a Rolex ( 2 tone everrose and stainless steel) and I don't want to scratch it... so the 2 loves were meant to match the watch,  hence the rg and wg. so I'm just going to wear the tennis when I go to more formal events as many of u guys suggested. Thaaanxxx


----------



## beachy10

Sweetyqbk said:


> Thanks u guys sooo this is what I did today and plan on doing for now. I would love to wear the tennis on my other hand buuutt I just got a Rolex ( 2 tone everrose and stainless steel) and I don't want to scratch it... so the 2 loves were meant to match the watch,  hence the rg and wg. so I'm just going to wear the tennis when I go to more formal events as many of u guys suggested. Thaaanxxx



I have that Rolex too! I wore a bracelet with it and it dulled one side- ugh.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

MsCandice said:


> Sweetyqbk,your bracelets are beautiful!!   I layer my Love with my bezel diamond bracelet but mine is 3cts, yours looks bigger than that. I think they end up taking away from each other instead of complementing each other,imho. But you don't have to choose, how about if you wear the tennis bracelet on the other wrist?





LVoeletters said:


> I actually prefer if I had to choose two, I would want one bangle and the diamonds! Love the bracelet, but if you don't like it wear it around them. I do like them all together though. Or perhaps wear it on the other hand?





cartier_love said:


> They are beautiful. I think you should wear the diamonds on your other arm.





pamella said:


> Congratulations *sweetyqbk,* on your TWO fabulous Love bracelets!  I agree with *cartier love*,
> I think your diamond bracelet would be nice on the other arm.





sjunky13 said:


> They look fab. I love your bezel set tennis bracelet as well!





beachy10 said:


> I have that Rolex too! I wore a bracelet with it and it dulled one side- ugh.




I swing my hands around and manage to scratch everything I get that same day, including that 2 week old Rolex. But as much as I love how a bracelet looks with it, I know I will dog it completely. Maybe when it's all scratched (which I hope will to happen for 10 yrs lol)


----------



## LVoeletters

pamella said:


> We are here to "enable" you!!


I was admiring the YG love on my friend's stepmother yesterday.. she was asking me her opinion on this gorgeous wide hermes bangle she bought to layer with it and now I can't stop thinking about it! THen I stupidly went on blonde salad and seeing her layer her love..... I can't believe I want it after I just bought my first VCA.... this is going to be downhill for me! PS.... her step mom paid 1800 at cartier back then! And it STILL looks great!!!!! Could you imagine?!! 1800!!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Sweetyqbk said:


> I swing my hands around and manage to scratch everything I get that same day, including that 2 week old Rolex. But as much as I love how a bracelet looks with it, I know I will dog it completely. Maybe when it's all scratched (which I hope will to happen for 10 yrs lol)




OHHH I didn't realize you didn't want to wear it because you were going to scratch it.... I thought you meant look wise! Def don't wear it with the love for as long as you can. Wear it around your parents or layer your watch and the love and put the diamonds on the other wrist.


----------



## pamella

LVoeletters said:


> I was admiring the YG love on my friend's stepmother yesterday.. she was asking me her opinion on this gorgeous wide hermes bangle she bought to layer with it and now I can't stop thinking about it! THen I stupidly went on blonde salad and seeing her layer her love..... I can't believe I want it after I just bought my first VCA.... this is going to be downhill for me! PS.... her step mom paid 1800 at cartier back then! And it STILL looks great!!!!! Could you imagine?!! 1800!!!!



That is such a great testimony to the quality of the Cartier Love bracelet! The
same thing happened to me, the more I saw it, I couldn't stop thinking about
getting one!


----------



## mousdioufe

Sweetyqbk said:


> Yaaay after drooling over everyone's beautiful Cartier pieces I can finally join in with my new additions =)
> 
> I don't know if I should wear it with or without the  diamond half bezel bracelet. It was a gift from my parents last year and I think it will hurt their feelings if I take it off and just wear the Cartier. What do u guys think? With or without the diamonds is better? Honestly. TIA


anything goes with your love bracelets, it look good with or without it.


----------



## mousdioufe

etk123 said:


> Hey girlies! In Vegas with dh, picked up a pink Love band to stack. I love it so much. I almost got a rose gold VCA Perlee ring instead but I just couldn't stop thinking about the Love. ; )


i love your 2 eternity bands!! looks beautiful with the love ring!


----------



## mousdioufe

Machick333 said:


> hi! If you had to choose between a Love Cuff with one diamond or a plain gold love bracelet.....which would you choose??? thanks for your help!


i have both bracelets, yellow gold bracelet and white gold with one diamond cuff, i think they are very different, the yellow gold is on my watch wrist and i just add a 5mm david yurman bracelet in between so the watch doesn't scratch the bracelet, for the cuff it goes on both wrist, i like to change my bracelet everyday, to mix and match, here are some pictures for you to see. let me know what you think.


----------



## specme

mousdioufe said:


> i have both bracelets, yellow gold bracelet and white gold with one diamond cuff, i think they are very different, the yellow gold is on my watch wrist and i just add a 5mm david yurman bracelet in between so the watch doesn't scratch the bracelet, for the cuff it goes on both wrist, i like to change my bracelet everyday, to mix and match, here are some pictures for you to see. let me know what you think.



WOW !! Love the second picture with all your Cartier goodies ! What a goregous collection !


----------



## NYCGIRLY

Can anyone please tell me when was the new screw system introduced? 

I have both and its a very noticeable difference. 

The yellow gold ones the screws dont completely  come out.


----------



## lanasyogamama

NYCGIRLY said:


> Can anyone please tell me when was the new screw system introduced?
> 
> I have both and its a very noticeable difference.
> 
> The yellow gold ones the screws dont completely  come out.
> 
> View attachment 1726086



Which do you like better?


----------



## NYCGIRLY

lanasyogamama said:
			
		

> Which do you like better?



The new screw system of course ! 
Im always paranoid about loosing the screws


----------



## Spice Girl

NYCGIRLY said:
			
		

> The new screw system of course !
> Im always paranoid about loosing the screws



Yes it is an everyday event to check the screws. I check mine more than once thought.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I see tons of mods pics of the bracelet and ring. What about the necklace?  Thinking of getting the necklace to complete my set.  Saw the sweet trinity necklace as well and want that too.  Thoughts on the love necklace ladies?


----------



## Taneya

lanasyogamama said:


> Which do you like better?



I prefer the old screw system


----------



## etk123

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> I see tons of mods pics of the bracelet and ring. What about the necklace?  Thinking of getting the necklace to complete my set.  Saw the sweet trinity necklace as well and want that too.  Thoughts on the love necklace ladies?



I tried them on last weekend... The one that is a flat circle with the little diamond next to it was really pretty but the double chain wasn't laying flat and they didn't have another one to try. The one with the interlocking circles was really cute but dh wasn't impressed with it.  He said you couldn't tell what it was unless it was laying just so. Hopefully someone else will chime in with better info!


----------



## pamella

I tried on the Love necklace with the smaller circle and the diamond on the side with
the double chain and it was laying flat on me.  I am looking for a necklace that I can
wear every day, and since I have the bracelet and the ring, I just had to check out the
necklace too.  I believe the word Love spelled out also has a tiny diamond in the "o".
Needless to say, I was "smitten" and love it!  Next on the list!


----------



## Bethc

I think posted this somewhere before.  This is my WG Love necklace, it has the screw motifs and than the word Love on the back, so you can wear it both ways,


----------



## etk123

Bethc said:


> I think posted this somewhere before.  This is my WG Love necklace, it has the screw motifs and than the word Love on the back, so you can wear it both ways,



This is gorgeous! Got any modeling pics?


----------



## etk123

pamella said:


> I tried on the Love necklace with the smaller circle and the diamond on the side with
> the double chain and it was laying flat on me.  I am looking for a necklace that I can
> wear every day, and since I have the bracelet and the ring, I just had to check out the
> necklace too.  I believe the word Love spelled out also has a tiny diamond in the "o".
> Needless to say, I was "smitten" and love it!  Next on the list!



I kind of thought it was just something off with that particular one, I'm glad it lays flat! I hope you get it quickly and bring us photos!!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I was actually leaning towards the interlocking ring necklace. I didn't see the other style at the boutique just on the Cartier website. I own a diamond circle of life pendant, so I don't want something similar.  The interlocking love just looked so cute in the show case. I didn't ask to try it on which I should've but I had my toddler strapped on me at the moment.  I also like the interlocking bracelet. That doesn't seem too popular huh?  Anyone have mod pics of that bracelet?


----------



## Spice Girl

Taneya said:
			
		

> I prefer the old screw system



Why, the screws can get lost easily.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## Bubbles86

Does anyone have the WG love bracelet pave diamond with diamond screws? I have my eye on it! Wouldnt mind seeing some Action shots


----------



## SophiaLee

Bubbles86 said:


> Does anyone have the WG love bracelet pave diamond with diamond screws? I have my eye on it! Wouldnt mind seeing some Action shots



Calisnoppy has one and I think Zippie does as well. Do a search on their names. I'll post links tomorrow if you can't find it.


----------



## Bubbles86

SophiaLee said:
			
		

> Calisnoppy has one and I think Zippie does as well. Do a search on their names. I'll post links tomorrow if you can't find it.



Hi Sophia

Thanks so much for that! could you please send me the link for zippie??
I had a look at calisnoopy and that's got the ceramic as the screws, I'm thinking of diamonds as the screws .


----------



## Bethc

etk123 said:
			
		

> This is gorgeous! Got any modeling pics?



Thanks!  I tried to take a pic


----------



## schadenfreude

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> I was actually leaning towards the interlocking ring necklace. I didn't see the other style at the boutique just on the Cartier website. I own a diamond circle of life pendant, so I don't want something similar.  The interlocking love just looked so cute in the show case. I didn't ask to try it on which I should've but I had my toddler strapped on me at the moment.  I also like the interlocking bracelet. That doesn't seem too popular huh?  Anyone have mod pics of that bracelet?



I have the interlocking rings one in WG. It's more dainty than the things I usually wear, but it is classic and lovely. I also have the screwdriver tube pendant, which is a little more bold and sleek.


----------



## etk123

Bethc said:


> Thanks!  I tried to take a pic



Beautiful! That style will look good forever!


----------



## SophiaLee

Bubbles86 said:


> Hi Sophia
> 
> Thanks so much for that! could you please send me the link for zippie??
> I had a look at calisnoopy and that's got the ceramic as the screws, I'm thinking of diamonds as the screws .



Oh yeah that's right Calisnoppy has the enamel one. Here's the one with diamond screws

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...th-other-bracelets-721641-2.html#post20686210


----------



## Taneya

Spice Girl said:


> Why, the screws can get lost easily.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


 
The old screw system actually secured both side of bracelet when you tighten it, whereas the new system has a gap below. And I do notice that the new screws system does get loose once in awhile. My SA told me one of her customer kid's bracelet did drop off once  Hmm ... maybe this pic will explain better lol


----------



## AnnaKian

I agree with *Taneya* , the old screw system is safer. Never need to tighten the old ones, the new ones need regular check ups though.


----------



## Spice Girl

AnnaKian said:
			
		

> I agree with Taneya , the old screw system is safer. Never need to tighten the old ones, the new ones need regular check ups though.



I have to tighten mine every day.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## NYCGIRLY

Taneya said:
			
		

> The old screw system actually secured both side of bracelet when you tighten it, whereas the new system has a gap below. And I do notice that the new screws system does get loose once in awhile. My SA told me one of her customer kid's bracelet did drop off once  Hmm ... maybe this pic will explain better lol



I am not seeing the gap  

Also can you please tell me is the stamping inside the bracelet is different from the old to the new  on yours. Mine is different from the new one.


----------



## Spice Girl

NYCGIRLY said:
			
		

> I am not seeing the gap
> 
> Also can you please tell me is the stamping inside the bracelet is different from the old to the new  on yours. Mine is different from the new one.



I would have to see the new signature.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## Machick333

mousdioufe said:


> i have both bracelets, yellow gold bracelet and white gold with one diamond cuff, i think they are very different, the yellow gold is on my watch wrist and i just add a 5mm david yurman bracelet in between so the watch doesn't scratch the bracelet, for the cuff it goes on both wrist, i like to change my bracelet everyday, to mix and match, here are some pictures for you to see. let me know what you think.


 
O.M.G LOVe every single permutation of your bracelets!!! lol thanks so much for sharing! gives me such great options


----------



## pamella

Bethc said:


> Thanks!  I tried to take a pic



Just beautiful on you *Bethc!*  Thank you so much for sharing this pic
with us!


----------



## Oligolightly

Hey gals! My mum has been hinting that she might get me a Cartier love bracelet for my 19th b-day!(I guess its cuz I've been dropping not-so-subtle hints about it for 3 years...) But I'm kinda torn between the YG and the RG one as my skin colour borders more towards the pinkish side and I'm afraid that the YG might seem too gaudy against my fair skin. 

I'm new to the forum and I would love to hear the opinions of all the experts here. Do you think the YG would look too old on me? oh and is there any chance that the RG one will fade over time?

BTW, I will be traveling to London this June and may be getting the bracelet there. Does anybody know what the price of the bracelet is like over there, and how much VAT can I claim from the cost?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Bubbles86

Oligolightly said:
			
		

> Hey gals! My mum has been hinting that she might get me a Cartier love bracelet for my 19th b-day!(I guess its cuz I've been dropping not-so-subtle hints about it for 3 years...) But I'm kinda torn between the YG and the RG one as my skin colour borders more towards the pinkish side and I'm afraid that the YG might seem too gaudy against my fair skin.
> 
> I'm new to the forum and I would love to hear the opinions of all the experts here. Do you think the YG would look too old on me? oh and is there any chance that the RG one will fade over time?
> 
> BTW, I will be traveling to London this June and may be getting the bracelet there. Does anybody know what the price of the bracelet is like over there, and how much VAT can I claim from the cost?
> 
> Thanks so much!



I would Definately go for the RG


----------



## Bubbles86

SophiaLee said:
			
		

> Oh yeah that's right Calisnoppy has the enamel one. Here's the one with diamond screws
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/do-you-wear-love-bracelet-with-other-bracelets-721641-2.html#post20686210



Thanks sophialee looks beautiful !
I'm so excited DH just ordered me the white pave diamond today , will post pics once I get it


----------



## cantbelieve

Oligolightly said:
			
		

> Hey gals! My mum has been hinting that she might get me a Cartier love bracelet for my 19th b-day!(I guess its cuz I've been dropping not-so-subtle hints about it for 3 years...) But I'm kinda torn between the YG and the RG one as my skin colour borders more towards the pinkish side and I'm afraid that the YG might seem too gaudy against my fair skin.
> 
> I'm new to the forum and I would love to hear the opinions of all the experts here. Do you think the YG would look too old on me? oh and is there any chance that the RG one will fade over time?
> 
> BTW, I will be traveling to London this June and may be getting the bracelet there. Does anybody know what the price of the bracelet is like over there, and how much VAT can I claim from the cost?
> 
> Thanks so much!



£4050 and I think you can claim around 13-15% tax. Maybe less. I am quite pale as well and have reddish/pink undertones. The rose blended into my skin tone n didn't look as nice? I got the bracelet when I was 23 but I look around 16...but I don't think it looks gaudy? Looks nice n shiny n stands out in YG!! 

Just took a snapshot for u!  hope it helps


----------



## mikeyta

Taneya said:


> The old screw system actually secured both side of bracelet when you tighten it, whereas the new system has a gap below. And I do notice that the new screws system does get loose once in awhile. My SA told me one of her customer kid's bracelet did drop off once  Hmm ... maybe this pic will explain better lol


thank you for your information, I have the old one and never worried about the screws, but with my rose, lost one screw after one week


----------



## Oligolightly

cantbelieve said:


> £4050 and I think you can claim around 13-15% tax. Maybe less. I am quite pale as well and have reddish/pink undertones. The rose blended into my skin tone n didn't look as nice? I got the bracelet when I was 23 but I look around 16...but I don't think it looks gaudy? Looks nice n shiny n stands out in YG!!
> 
> Just took a snapshot for u!  hope it helps




Wow it looks so beautiful on your wrist! You're right, the YG is perfect against your skin tone! Maybe its cuz the lighting at my local Cartier store was a little dim so it made the YG look too yellow when I tried it on. Thanks so much for the photo!


----------



## mousdioufe

Machick333 said:


> O.M.G LOVe every single permutation of your bracelets!!! lol thanks so much for sharing! gives me such great options



i will stay all day posting pictures but i don't want to get banned, am glad you enjoy!


----------



## Bubbles86

Hey everyone!
I have a Special piece of Cartier love to add to my collection, it will be arriving on Monday ! Cannot wait to show you this beautiful piece!! 
So excited!!

Xoxo


----------



## freshie2096

Bubbles86 said:


> Hey everyone!
> I have a Special piece of Cartier love to add to my collection, it will be arriving on Monday ! Cannot wait to show you this beautiful piece!!
> So excited!!
> 
> Xoxo



Congrats!! 
Can't wait to see you reveal it!!


----------



## SophiaLee

Bubbles86 said:


> Hey everyone!
> I have a Special piece of Cartier love to add to my collection, it will be arriving on Monday ! Cannot wait to show you this beautiful piece!!
> So excited!!
> 
> Xoxo



The pave Love is amazing! Cant wait to see it!


----------



## Bubbles86

SophiaLee said:
			
		

> The pave Love is amazing! Cant wait to see it!



Wow sophialee your too good


----------



## XCCX

^ Can't wait!!!


----------



## Bubbles86

My new Cartier love pave
I am in love
Cannot Stop looking at it


----------



## apple_grapefrui

cantbelieve said:


> £4050 and i think you can claim around 13-15% tax. Maybe less. I am quite pale as well and have reddish/pink undertones. The rose blended into my skin tone n didn't look as nice? I got the bracelet when i was 23 but i look around 16...but i don't think it looks gaudy? Looks nice n shiny n stands out in yg!!
> 
> Just took a snapshot for u!  hope it helps




gorgeousssssssssss


----------



## apple_grapefrui

Hello ladies,

As I am planning to buy a mini Cartier love ring ( prob in YG) with a diamond...(my FIRST Cartier!) I would like to ask few (silly) questions!

I am going to London UK for a trip and planning to buy it there.

Question:

1. After trying the ring on, will I get a new ring ( the one that I didnt try on as "sample") when I purchase it? I dont want to buy the ring that so many people tried on...

2. What does the ring comes with? (ie. guarantee book... etc etc)

3. If I want simple engravement on the ring, how long will it take? Can they engrave it within couple of hours? Do you guys think engravement is a good idea? I am thinking of engraving my first name initial + last name

4. Which Cartier store is best in service/has more stock? I am looking at the one on New Bond st but they are not open on Sunday. If I go to the store in Selfridges on Oxford St, will I still get the cartier bag(ie. the red paper bag when you will get when you purchase the item) instead of Selfridges' yellow bag?

5. Is it there any chance that I wont get the item on the day of purchase due to out of stock? I am thinking mini ring with a diamond in YG (or PG)

Thanks a lot in advanceee!!


----------



## LVoeletters

pamella said:


> We are here to "enable" you!!


the forum is doing too good of a job!


----------



## cantbelieve

apple_grapefrui said:
			
		

> Hello ladies,
> 
> As I am planning to buy a mini Cartier love ring ( prob in YG) with a diamond...(my FIRST Cartier!) I would like to ask few (silly) questions!
> 
> I am going to London UK for a trip and planning to buy it there.
> 
> Question:
> 
> 1. After trying the ring on, will I get a new ring ( the one that I didnt try on as "sample") when I purchase it? I dont want to buy the ring that so many people tried on...
> 
> 2. What does the ring comes with? (ie. guarantee book... etc etc)
> 
> 3. If I want simple engravement on the ring, how long will it take? Can they engrave it within couple of hours? Do you guys think engravement is a good idea? I am thinking of engraving my first name initial + last name
> 
> 4. Which Cartier store is best in service/has more stock? I am looking at the one on New Bond st but they are not open on Sunday. If I go to the store in Selfridges on Oxford St, will I still get the cartier bag(ie. the red paper bag when you will get when you purchase the item) instead of Selfridges' yellow bag?
> 
> 5. Is it there any chance that I wont get the item on the day of purchase due to out of stock? I am thinking mini ring with a diamond in YG (or PG)
> 
> Thanks a lot in advanceee!!



Selfridges doesn't have as much stock for sure, and will usually order in...But they will give the red bag n not the yellow! New bond street definitely do have more stock, I think there are 2 cartiers on that same road!!! what size are u looking for? Maybe I can help u ring both n reserve them for u to look at!


----------



## apple_grapefrui

cantbelieve said:


> Selfridges doesn't have as much stock for sure, and will usually order in...But they will give the red bag n not the yellow! New bond street definitely do have more stock, I think there are 2 cartiers on that same road!!! what size are u looking for? Maybe I can help u ring both n reserve them for u to look at!



Hello, thanks for the response!!

Yeah, that's what I thought too.. Going to make time on Saturday to go to the ones on New Bond st. As I will be in London for a business trip, the only time I can shop is on weekends but I will only be there for less than two weeks! 
London shops close too early.. When I am off work they are closed 

I'm looking for size 50 or 51, it's a pretty common sizes so I'm assuming they have it in stock? If one store dosent have it in stock, I can always try the other stores! So I don't think I need to reserve for it?

Oh and as for my question#1, by any chance do you know the answer to it??  I know it's a silly question thou..

Thanks in advance


----------



## XCCX

Bubbles86 said:


> My new Cartier love pave
> I am in love
> Cannot Stop looking at it


 
Wow! Its just breathtaking! I'm speechless... Congrats! And please post some photos of it every once in a while for us to enjoy this beuaty!  wear it in good health


----------



## Bubbles86

xactreality said:
			
		

> Wow! Its just breathtaking! I'm speechless... Congrats! And please post some photos of it every once in a while for us to enjoy this beuaty!  wear it in good health



Hi xactreality

Thank you so much , I'm Actually banned from wearing it until my birthday.., 3 weeks away... DH bought it for me and showed me to make sure it's the correct bracelet and also the sizing was perfect And out of excitement I took a gazillion photos only to have it taken back off me.. Until another 3 weeks I won't be taking any action shots !


----------



## apple_grapefrui

apple_grapefrui said:


> Hello, thanks for the response!!
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought too.. Going to make time on Saturday to go to the ones on New Bond st. As I will be in London for a business trip, the only time I can shop is on weekends but I will only be there for less than two weeks!
> London shops close too early.. When I am off work they are closed
> 
> I'm looking for size 50 or 51, it's a pretty common sizes so I'm assuming they have it in stock? If one store dosent have it in stock, I can always try the other stores! So I don't think I need to reserve for it?
> 
> Oh and as for my question#1, by any chance do you know the answer to it??  I know it's a silly question thou..
> 
> Thanks in advance




For the bracelet/ring you bought, did you get the new one? (ie. not the "sample" that you tried on but the new ones in stock)


----------



## pamella

Bubbles86 said:


> My new Cartier love pave
> I am in love
> Cannot Stop looking at it



Congratulations!!  It is just stunning and you wear it well!  Thank you for
sharing this beautiful Love with us!!!!


----------



## SophiaLee

Bubbles86 said:


> Hi xactreality
> 
> Thank you so much , I'm Actually banned from wearing it until my birthday.., 3 weeks away... DH bought it for me and showed me to make sure it's the correct bracelet and also the sizing was perfect And out of excitement I took a gazillion photos only to have it taken back off me.. Until another 3 weeks I won't be taking any action shots !



OMG it is soooo amazingly gorgeous!!! As is ALL of the stunning jewelry you've posted!

When is your birthday? Mine is June 20th


----------



## cantbelieve

apple_grapefrui said:
			
		

> Hello, thanks for the response!!
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought too.. Going to make time on Saturday to go to the ones on New Bond st. As I will be in London for a business trip, the only time I can shop is on weekends but I will only be there for less than two weeks!
> London shops close too early.. When I am off work they are closed
> 
> I'm looking for size 50 or 51, it's a pretty common sizes so I'm assuming they have it in stock? If one store dosent have it in stock, I can always try the other stores! So I don't think I need to reserve for it?
> 
> Oh and as for my question#1, by any chance do you know the answer to it??  I know it's a silly question thou..
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hi,

No problem!

Well I'm sure you can request a new one from the stock room but I think they might have like 1 or 2 of each size..check it through thoroughly if you don't know for sure! I know how u feel..but usually in luxury retail I don't think there will be any scratches or anything..but I understand!! I was so happy when they bought out my love n it was blank spanking new still with the the plastic on it!!


----------



## cantbelieve

apple_grapefrui said:
			
		

> For the bracelet/ring you bought, did you get the new one? (ie. not the "sample" that you tried on but the new ones in stock)



The bracelet was def brand new, but the two rings they got me were transferred from Paris, so who knows who might've tried it on!! But they were in perfect condition...oh and engraving took just under 2 weeks!! That was around Xmas time so maybe it was busier! Might be less!


----------



## Bubbles86

SophiaLee said:
			
		

> OMG it is soooo amazingly gorgeous!!! As is ALL of the stunning jewelry you've posted!
> 
> When is your birthday? Mine is June 20th



Omg No way !!
I am too, we're both geminis! 

Thank you! Can't wait to post proper pics!


----------



## beachy10

apple_grapefrui said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> As I am planning to buy a mini Cartier love ring ( prob in YG) with a diamond...(my FIRST Cartier!) I would like to ask few (silly) questions!
> 
> I am going to London UK for a trip and planning to buy it there.
> 
> Question:
> 
> 1. After trying the ring on, will I get a new ring ( the one that I didnt try on as "sample") when I purchase it? I dont want to buy the ring that so many people tried on...
> 
> 2. What does the ring comes with? (ie. guarantee book... etc etc)
> 
> 3. If I want simple engravement on the ring, how long will it take? Can they engrave it within couple of hours? Do you guys think engravement is a good idea? I am thinking of engraving my first name initial + last name
> 
> 4. Which Cartier store is best in service/has more stock? I am looking at the one on New Bond st but they are not open on Sunday. If I go to the store in Selfridges on Oxford St, will I still get the cartier bag(ie. the red paper bag when you will get when you purchase the item) instead of Selfridges' yellow bag?
> 
> 5. Is it there any chance that I wont get the item on the day of purchase due to out of stock? I am thinking mini ring with a diamond in YG (or PG)
> 
> Thanks a lot in advanceee!!


 
My experience is that if it's the only one in stock you get the tried on one. Or if you prefer ask them to order you one that's brand new.


----------



## beachy10

Bubbles86 said:


> My new Cartier love pave
> I am in love
> Cannot Stop looking at it


 
Wowzers! I saw this at Cartier this past weekend. Truly amazing. Enjoy!


----------



## apple_grapefrui

beachy10 said:


> My experience is that if it's the only one in stock you get the tried on one. Or if you prefer ask them to order you one that's brand new.



Hello,

Thanks for the response!

Yes that's what I thought, if it's the only one then I might get the one I will be trying on but I think they should have one or two new ones in stock?

I actually contacted Cartier regarding this and they said that all the purchase items are brand new and won't be the one on display. Not sure hat they meant by display...


----------



## apple_grapefrui

cantbelieve said:


> Hi,
> 
> No problem!
> 
> Well I'm sure you can request a new one from the stock room but I think they might have like 1 or 2 of each size..check it through thoroughly if you don't know for sure! I know how u feel..but usually in luxury retail I don't think there will be any scratches or anything..but I understand!! I was so happy when they bought out my love n it was blank spanking new still with the the plastic on it!!



Haha I know!! Those rings I would be trying on for size are wore by so many people like me.. Who are trying to see the sizes!! 
I actually contacted Cartier regarding this and they said that all items will be brand new and not from the display.. Not too sure what they meant by display.. but I'm assuming they are talking about the sample rings?  

Oh and what are the chances of running out of stock?  I want my item on the day... But if it's out of stock, how long does it take to order??

Where did you get your love bracelet?? Do you know any Cartier stores that are open on Saturday or Sunday's? Sigh, I might need to go to the ones in selfridges..


----------



## SophiaLee

The ones you try on are not "samples"...they are solid gold! You really think they aren't going to sell them? 

As long as it wasn't scratched I don't see the problem. Different strokes for different folks I guess. 

Oh and the first time i tried a Love bracelet on when I was done they put the plastic back on it.


----------



## apple_grapefrui

cantbelieve said:


> The bracelet was def brand new, but the two rings they got me were transferred from Paris, so who knows who might've tried it on!! But they were in perfect condition...oh and engraving took just under 2 weeks!! That was around Xmas time so maybe it was busier! Might be less!



Oh so you got engraved? Nice!!!!!!!
Less than two weeks.. So you went to pick it up umm
I am there only for business trip and not sure if I should do engraving there or take back to home country and do it after I come back from my trip. It should be free as it is Cartier? I know LV would do it for free in any shops, worldwide.


----------



## apple_grapefrui

SophiaLee said:


> The ones you try on are not "samples"...they are solid gold! You really think they aren't going to sell them?
> 
> As long as it wasn't scratched I don't see the problem. Different strokes for different folks I guess.
> 
> Oh and the first time i tried a Love bracelet on when I was done they put the plastic back on it.



I know but they should be display not the actual item you will get? Did you ending up getting any items? If you did, you got the ones you tried on or new ones from stock?


----------



## SophiaLee

apple_grapefrui said:


> I know but they should be display not the actual item you will get? Did you ending up getting any items? If you did, you got the ones you tried on or new ones from stock?



Yes my husband bought me a RG love bracelet and it was the one I tried on. And it came from a safe in the back of the store. And it was absolutely perfect!


----------



## etk123

The most popular styles at Cartier are moving quickly. There isn't a reserved set of rings, bracelets, etc, that are only for try on. If the size you want is the one on display and there are no other ones in the store, than that is the one you will get.  If they have duplicate items, then you will be given one from the stock. But every item is not stocked continually. The products are constantly coming in and going out. Because an item has been tried on doesn't mean it's no longer perfect. I don't think they're going to try to sell you damaged jewelry. If you want something that's never been tried by someone else, I'm sure they'll get it for you but they might have to order it.


----------



## Taneya

SophiaLee said:


> The ones you try on are not "samples"...they are solid gold! You really think they aren't going to sell them?
> 
> As long as it wasn't scratched I don't see the problem. Different strokes for different folks I guess.
> 
> Oh and the first time i tried a Love bracelet on when I was done they put the plastic back on it.



Yes they will sell the sample ring on display. When I bought my platinum ring from Cartier, I took the one on display cos that's the only pc they got  It doesn't bother me at all :giggles:


----------



## Taneya

Bubbles86 said:


> My new Cartier love pave
> I am in love
> Cannot Stop looking at it



Omg your new love pave is SOoooooooo gorgeous, it's really breathtaking  Congrats, what a lovely DH


----------



## cantbelieve

apple_grapefrui said:
			
		

> Haha I know!! Those rings I would be trying on for size are wore by so many people like me.. Who are trying to see the sizes!!
> I actually contacted Cartier regarding this and they said that all items will be brand new and not from the display.. Not too sure what they meant by display.. but I'm assuming they are talking about the sample rings?
> 
> Oh and what are the chances of running out of stock?  I want my item on the day... But if it's out of stock, how long does it take to order??
> 
> Where did you get your love bracelet?? Do you know any Cartier stores that are open on Saturday or Sunday's? Sigh, I might need to go to the ones in selfridges..



I got my 2 rings at Selfridges n they had them shipped from France within 2 days!! So it was quick!! N it was the rings I got engraved for my SO and I. 

But my bracelet I got from new bond street! I'm sure you can get them engraved. It's within 3 months purchase. They just check the receipt and if it shows that it's less than 3 months ur good to go! I'm not completely sure, but maybe if you bought it into the other stores, they might let you? Should double check that! I'm not sure about other stores opening....is new bond street open on Saturday?? You can also try Harrods!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Bubbles86 said:


> My new Cartier love pave
> I am in love
> Cannot Stop looking at it



Oh my goodness, that is AMAZING!  10000 congratulations!


----------



## mikeyta

Bubbles86 said:


> My new Cartier love pave
> I am in love
> Cannot Stop looking at it


 your pave looks so gorgeous.


----------



## LVoeletters

does anyone wear their love a little higher on their arm then right on their wrist bone?


----------



## elliesaurus

LVoeletters said:


> does anyone wear their love a little higher on their arm then right on their wrist bone?



I usually do. I wear a size 16 (not sure how big my wrist is) but it's still too big for me so it's helpful to wear it a little higher where it won't get in the way when I'm using the computer, since I have a desk job. Otherwise, it let it sit loosely around my wrist bone.


----------



## apple_grapefrui

SophiaLee said:


> Yes my husband bought me a RG love bracelet and it was the one I tried on. And it came from a safe in the back of the store. And it was absolutely perfect!



haha, that means the one you tried on is a "new" one from stock, not the one on display  By "display"/"sample", I meant by those ones under the counter which they show it to customer for size... etc etc


----------



## apple_grapefrui

etk123 said:


> The most popular styles at Cartier are moving quickly. There isn't a reserved set of rings, bracelets, etc, that are only for try on. If the size you want is the one on display and there are no other ones in the store, than that is the one you will get.  If they have duplicate items, then you will be given one from the stock. But every item is not stocked continually. The products are constantly coming in and going out. Because an item has been tried on doesn't mean it's no longer perfect. I don't think they're going to try to sell you damaged jewelry. If you want something that's never been tried by someone else, I'm sure they'll get it for you but they might have to order it.



hi!! thanks for the response 

yeah, I can guess that... popular items like LOVE collection is going fast.

I have contacted Cartier directly regarding this, and was told that they will not sell the display ones. I am guessing that they meant that if there's stock, they will sell the ones in stock rather than the ones under the counter for customers to try on.

I will ask for a new one from the stock when purchasing, since I like a new one.. instead of the ones other have been trying on so many times.....


----------



## apple_grapefrui

Taneya said:


> Yes they will sell the sample ring on display. When I bought my platinum ring from Cartier, I took the one on display cos that's the only pc they got  It doesn't bother me at all :giggles:



hehe, some people don't mind and some mind... like me!  
Did you actually asked for a new one? or they actually went to look for a new one in stock but couldn't find it?

If I were you, I would have ordered a new one haha! but of course, I need to wait... thats the downside


----------



## apple_grapefrui

cantbelieve said:


> I got my 2 rings at Selfridges n they had them shipped from France within 2 days!! So it was quick!! N it was the rings I got engraved for my SO and I.
> 
> But my bracelet I got from new bond street! I'm sure you can get them engraved. It's within 3 months purchase. They just check the receipt and if it shows that it's less than 3 months ur good to go! I'm not completely sure, but maybe if you bought it into the other stores, they might let you? Should double check that! I'm not sure about other stores opening....is new bond street open on Saturday?? You can also try Harrods!!




ohhh!! they didn't had your rings in stock?? :S didn't know selfridges cartier store is short of stock that fast!! you also asked for new ones? 

You got them engraved in london right? which rings did you get? 

I contacted Cartier, but they said that one on New bond St is open on mon to fri... but I am not trusting their words regarding that since I remember most of the luxury brand stores were open on Saturday's (not on Sunday) last time I was there for a business trip 9 months ago. 

Yeah, Harrods, Selfridges, and Westfield(????) stores are open on Sunday for sure.... but I prefer those boutique stores like ones on bond st since I am guessing that they have more stock? haha   maybe I should call before going into the stores... since I know which rings/size I want! just deciding to buy YG or PG :S


----------



## Babsiegirl

apple_grapefrui said:
			
		

> ohhh!! they didn't had your rings in stock?? :S didn't know selfridges cartier store is short of stock that fast!! you also asked for new ones?
> 
> You got them engraved in london right? which rings did you get?
> 
> I contacted Cartier, but they said that one on New bond St is open on mon to fri... but I am not trusting their words regarding that since I remember most of the luxury brand stores were open on Saturday's (not on Sunday) last time I was there for a business trip 9 months ago.
> 
> Yeah, Harrods, Selfridges, and Westfield(????) stores are open on Sunday for sure.... but I prefer those boutique stores like ones on bond st since I am guessing that they have more stock? haha   maybe I should call before going into the stores... since I know which rings/size I want! just deciding to buy YG or PG :S



When I wanted my Trinity ring, I called the boutique a week in advance and they had 3 sizes for me brand new to try on!!


----------



## einseine

Bubbles86 said:


> My new Cartier love pave
> I am in love
> Cannot Stop looking at it


 


Congrats!!!!! I can't wait to see more modeling pics!


----------



## apple_grapefrui

Babsiegirl said:


> When I wanted my Trinity ring, I called the boutique a week in advance and they had 3 sizes for me brand new to try on!!



Hello! thanks for the reply! 

so you tried the "new" ones, not the display ones under counter for people to try on  thats nice!!! 

So did you ended up purchasing the ring?


----------



## Babsiegirl

apple_grapefrui said:
			
		

> Hello! thanks for the reply!
> 
> so you tried the "new" ones, not the display ones under counter for people to try on  thats nice!!!
> 
> So did you ended up purchasing the ring?



Yes, I bought the ring!!  I think if they know you are serious about buying whatever it may be, they are more than happy to get it in for you. I hope you get exactly what you want!!


----------



## nyp12

im looking to buy a gold love bracelet
i had seen one for 1500$ at a resale shop and regret i didnt buy it
Cartier bracelets are really only worth around 1200$ as they are 18 carat gold and weigh about 30 grams so not sure why Cartier keeps increasing prices (going the hermes, louis vuitton bags route)
share if you know any shops in nyc that currently have it or anyone who wants to sell it?


----------



## apple_grapefrui

Babsiegirl said:


> Yes, I bought the ring!!  I think if they know you are serious about buying whatever it may be, they are more than happy to get it in for you. I hope you get exactly what you want!!



nice!! I am SOOO looking forward to get my ring now 
cant even fall asleep peacefully nowadays because of the ring hahah!!

Hope they have the rings in stock :S


----------



## Samia

Bubbles86 said:


> My new Cartier love pave
> I am in love
> Cannot Stop looking at it



Amazing! Congrats!!


----------



## Taneya

apple_grapefrui said:


> hehe, some people don't mind and some mind... like me!
> Did you actually asked for a new one? or they actually went to look for a new one in stock but couldn't find it?
> 
> If I were you, I would have ordered a new one haha! but of course, I need to wait... thats the downside



Just ask them to order a new one if you mind, it perfectly reasonable coz you're paying for it  

I did not ask for a new one but the SA did tell me that it's the only pc left for my size. And I told him it's fine, pack it  Actually, I don't remember my DH asking for a new one too lol


----------



## LVoeletters

*everyone that has had the cartier love bangle for x amount of years... would you still buy it at the current price?
*


----------



## lumy_

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> does anyone wear their love a little higher on their arm then right on their wrist bone?



I do, I push it 5-6 cm up my arm when I type on the computer! I wear 17, wrist is 15 cm.


----------



## etk123

LVoeletters said:


> does anyone wear their love a little higher on their arm then right on their wrist bone?


Mine tends to fall about 1/3 of the way up my forearm and stay there. I don't push it up, it's just there. It's never in my way at all. If it's down around my wrist, which is unusual, I will push it up if it's in the way. I do push it back down when I'm wearing long sleeves so that I can see it.


Bubbles86 said:


> My new Cartier love pave
> I am in love
> Cannot Stop looking at it



Seriously amazingly gorgeous! Congrats and enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## luxluv

LVoeletters said:


> *everyone that has had the cartier love bangle for x amount of years... would you still buy it at the current price?
> *


YES!!! I have a rose gold and a 10 diamond rose gold. I love them!!! They are so simple and elegant.


----------



## qookymonster

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> does anyone wear their love a little higher on their arm then right on their wrist bone?



I wear mine pushed about slightly more than halfway up my arm. My wrist is small only 13cm and I wear a size 17. Mine is too loose and clangs about my wrist bone which annoys me, but wearing it pushed up almost like a cuff suits me.


----------



## lanasyogamama

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> does anyone wear their love a little higher on their arm then right on their wrist bone?



This is how mine tends to fall. I think I have a vein  that it sits on to be honest.

Excuse the sweats!  I work from home.


----------



## boggle2007

Question: I currently have a YG plain love bracelet and am looking to purchase another one.  Eventually, I plan to pass on each bracelet to my two daughters when they turn 18.  So do I get another YG one or try for the RG?  I am concerned about the RG changing color over time.  I love both colors and mix metals all of the time (platinum wedding set, WG right hand ring, everose rolex).  I plan to wear both on the same wrist.  Thoughts please?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## nini628

i got my RG screw is too tight till i cant screw it out, wat should i do? i cant open my bracelet! my is new screw system!


----------



## nini628

anyone know how much i can change for a new screw?


----------



## SophiaLee

I think they are $35/$40 each^


----------



## nini628

SophiaLee said:


> I think they are $35/$40 each^


So cheap for a gold screw?


----------



## SophiaLee

nini628 said:


> So cheap for a gold screw?



Actually I think it might be $45, but yeah they are not expensive. They are super tiny.


----------



## lumy_

boggle2007 said:
			
		

> Question: I currently have a YG plain love bracelet and am looking to purchase another one.  Eventually, I plan to pass on each bracelet to my two daughters when they turn 18.  So do I get another YG one or try for the RG?  I am concerned about the RG changing color over time.  I love both colors and mix metals all of the time (platinum wedding set, WG right hand ring, everose rolex).  I plan to wear both on the same wrist.  Thoughts please?  Thanks in advance!



This is my exact situation: I have a YG and plan to get another one in the future, and I want to pass them on as heirloom pieces too. My choice for my next is RG! Worst case if it goes YG, then you have 2 YGs!


----------



## LVoeletters

how do you figure out your size in the bracelet?


----------



## Kaz02

Ladies, does anyone know when the Love 'screw' studs were retired and what these roughly retailed for? I can't wear hoops for work but would love the studs to match my bracelet. Bring them back Cartier....please.


----------



## boggle2007

lumy_ said:


> This is my exact situation: I have a YG and plan to get another one in the future, and I want to pass them on as heirloom pieces too. My choice for my next is RG! Worst case if it goes YG, then you have 2 YGs!


So I solved my little dilemma and ended up with two YGs.  I actually ordered the RG thru the website and when I tried it on with the YG, it was beautiful but didn't work for me.  So I just went to the boutique and exchanged it for a YG one.  In the process, I was also able to get them engraved with my initials and the date and plan to engrave them with my daughters' initials and date when I pass them on.  

LOVE the look of two YG love bracelets together!


----------



## freshie2096

boggle2007 said:


> So I solved my little dilemma and ended up with two YGs.  I actually ordered the RG thru the website and when I tried it on with the YG, it was beautiful but didn't work for me.  So I just went to the boutique and exchanged it for a YG one.  In the process, I was also able to get them engraved with my initials and the date and plan to engrave them with my daughters' initials and date when I pass them on.
> 
> LOVE the look of two YG love bracelets together!



Totally agree with you.
I've got two YG love bracelets myself and absolutely loving them together!!


----------



## lumy_

boggle2007 said:
			
		

> So I solved my little dilemma and ended up with two YGs.  I actually ordered the RG thru the website and when I tried it on with the YG, it was beautiful but didn't work for me.  So I just went to the boutique and exchanged it for a YG one.  In the process, I was also able to get them engraved with my initials and the date and plan to engrave them with my daughters' initials and date when I pass them on.
> 
> LOVE the look of two YG love bracelets together!



That's a lovely, symbolic engraving! Will you be wearing both on one hand or one on each?


----------



## boggle2007

lumy_ said:


> That's a lovely, symbolic engraving! Will you be wearing both on one hand or one on each?


Wearing both on the same wrist.  I thought it would be a bit uncomfortable but no issues.  I  actually enjoy hearing the slight clinking sound they make.


----------



## darkangel07760

I FINALLY saw someone else with a Love bracelet today! I was working at the drive through Window today, and this super nice woman pulls up and when she pays I spy a white gold Love. I asked her if that was a Love bracelet, and she looked a little surprised maybe and answered yes. Then I showed her mine and we high fived each other it was fun!
Also, my super awesome SO is so handy! He shows me his Love, and I notice how extra shiny it looks. Apparently he used the dremel with a special polishing tip with some metal polish and it looked great. So I had him polish mine and it looks great. The damage that the titanium bracelet I was wearing was greatly reduced. Yay!


----------



## etk123

Lol love the high five! Awesome to see someone else irl, I've only seen them in Vegas, totally not real life for me hehe. How exciting that you're SO polished your bracelet right up! I'm sure the damage from your other bracelet was upsetting. I love that the one that the bracelet represents is the one who made it better for you.


----------



## darkangel07760

etk123 said:


> Lol love the high five! Awesome to see someone else irl, I've only seen them in Vegas, totally not real life for me hehe. How exciting that you're SO polished your bracelet right up! I'm sure the damage from your other bracelet was upsetting. I love that the one that the bracelet represents is the one who made it better for you.


 
Thank you so much!  Yea I was so happy that he was able to work some magic on my bracelet.  I will post a pic when I can!


----------



## SophiaLee

I've had my Love for 3 weeks and have seen 2 other women with one irl. They were both really, really, scratched up too! I know I'm gonna be sad when mine doesn't have the mirror like shine anymore.


----------



## LVoeletters

how does the sizing work? how do measure yourself to correlate to the sizes?


----------



## etk123

LVoeletters said:


> how does the sizing work? how do measure yourself to correlate to the sizes?



I'm not positive, but I think you measure your wrist in cms, and add one for a snug fit or two for a looser fit. So if your wrist is 15cm, you'd want a 16 or 17 depending on how you like it to fit. Ideally you should go and try the sizers on.


----------



## sirensrise

Does anyone do yoga? I wonder if it is possible to wear a love and do yoga often?


----------



## elliesaurus

sirensrise said:
			
		

> Does anyone do yoga? I wonder if it is possible to wear a love and do yoga often?



I don't do yoga but I go boxing with my love bracelet. I would imagine that you would just have to get used to the bracelet sliding around when you switch poses but it shouldn't be an issue. I stretch a fair amount after each boxing session and sometimes I even forget that I'm wearing a bracelet.


----------



## Bethc

sirensrise said:
			
		

> Does anyone do yoga? I wonder if it is possible to wear a love and do yoga often?



I do, I take all of my jewelry off when I practice, I find it distracting. Someone here mentioned using a sweatband or a bandana over your bracelet while you're working out/practicing.  I think it would work, both keeping getting scratched and moving around too much.


----------



## sirensrise

elliesaurus said:


> I don't do yoga but I go boxing with my love bracelet. I would imagine that you would just have to get used to the bracelet sliding around when you switch poses but it shouldn't be an issue. I stretch a fair amount after each boxing session and sometimes I even forget that I'm wearing a bracelet.



thanks!


----------



## etk123

sirensrise said:


> Does anyone do yoga? I wonder if it is possible to wear a love and do yoga often?



I practice with my Love all the time. Once in awhile I have to push it up but it's totally fine. I'm not even aware of it.


----------



## lumy_

sirensrise said:
			
		

> Does anyone do yoga? I wonder if it is possible to wear a love and do yoga often?



I do yoga and I just push the Love a bit up my arm (5-6 cm above the wrist) and it stays there. I want to get a sweatband to cover it, but it actually hasn't been necessesary!


----------



## wendy_bruin

sirensrise said:
			
		

> Does anyone do yoga? I wonder if it is possible to wear a love and do yoga often?



I wear mine all the time and I (try to) practice everyday. Most of the time, I am not even aware that it is there. I need to adjust it only when I do certain arm or head stands. That probably has to do with me wearing a bracelet that is at least one size too large; I wear a size 16 on my ~13.33cm wrist.


----------



## apple_grapefrui

Hi Ladies,

just a quick question...

Do you get a certificate/guarantee book or some kind of proof with Cartier purchase? (eg. Love ring with a diamond) 

thanks!!!


----------



## freshie2096

apple_grapefrui said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> just a quick question...
> 
> Do you get a certificate/guarantee book or some kind of proof with Cartier purchase? (eg. Love ring with a diamond)
> 
> thanks!!!



Yes you do


----------



## sirensrise

Bethc said:


> I do, I take all of my jewelry off when I practice, I find it distracting. Someone here mentioned using a sweatband or a bandana over your bracelet while you're working out/practicing.  I think it would work, both keeping getting scratched and moving around too much.



Thanks


----------



## sirensrise

etk123 said:


> I practice with my Love all the time. Once in awhile I have to push it up but it's totally fine. I'm not even aware of it.



Thanks


----------



## sirensrise

wendy_bruin said:


> I wear mine all the time and I (try to) practice everyday. Most of the time, I am not even aware that it is there. I need to adjust it only when I do certain arm or head stands. That probably has to do with me wearing a bracelet that is at least one size too large; I wear a size 16 on my ~13.33cm wrist.



Food to know, when you do head stand, does the bangle hurt your arm? Thanks. I can even stand my engagement ring on. Thanks for your help.


----------



## apple_grapefrui

freshie2096 said:


> Yes you do



Hi! thanks alot for the reply 
I want to get my ring engraved at later time after purchase (within 3 months at different location), so just needed to make sure.

Do I need to ask for it? or they will provide it with purchase?

sorry for this silly question, but I only got receipt when purchasing my Lv's... didn't really get a "guarantee" book... or a "certificate"


----------



## etk123

apple_grapefrui said:


> Hi! thanks alot for the reply
> I want to get my ring engraved at later time after purchase (within 3 months at different location), so just needed to make sure.
> 
> Do I need to ask for it? or they will provide it with purchase?
> 
> sorry for this silly question, but I only got receipt when purchasing my Lv's... didn't really get a "guarantee" book... or a "certificate"



They will give you a Certificate of Authenticity when you buy it


----------



## freshie2096

apple_grapefrui said:


> Hi! thanks alot for the reply
> I want to get my ring engraved at later time after purchase (within 3 months at different location), so just needed to make sure.
> 
> Do I need to ask for it? or they will provide it with purchase?
> 
> sorry for this silly question, but I only got receipt when purchasing my Lv's... didn't really get a "guarantee" book... or a "certificate"



No worries, happy to help.

From my personal experience that If you bought it on the spot and ask for the engraving, they can do it for you without the certificate card. Within 3 months then it's all depends on the SA or SM, it can be vary tho. 

The certificate card is comes with your purchase, no need to ask for it.

Hope this help.

Which ring are you getting if don't mind asking?


----------



## pamella

darkangel07760 said:


> I FINALLY saw someone else with a Love bracelet today! I was working at the drive through Window today, and this super nice woman pulls up and when she pays I spy a white gold Love. I asked her if that was a Love bracelet, and she looked a little surprised maybe and answered yes. Then I showed her mine and we high fived each other it was fun!
> Also, my super awesome SO is so handy! He shows me his Love, and I notice how extra shiny it looks. Apparently he used the dremel with a special polishing tip with some metal polish and it looked great. So I had him polish mine and it looks great. The damage that the titanium bracelet I was wearing was greatly reduced. Yay!



That's such a great story of the "sisterhood" of Love bracelet wearers! I have
two best friends and we all have so much fun wearing our bracelets when we
go out together! So fabulous that you and your SO both wear it, and can polish
it yours for you too!!


----------



## Dilostyle

boggle2007 said:


> Wearing both on the same wrist.  I thought it would be a bit uncomfortable but no issues.  I  actually enjoy hearing the slight clinking sound they make.



I'm also looking to purchase my second love  My question to you - did you buy the same size as your first or did you go a different size?


----------



## boggle2007

Dilostyle said:


> I'm also looking to purchase my second love  My question to you - did you buy the same size as your first or did you go a different size?


I purchased the same size b/c I wanted to keep the consistency of the shape and feel on my wrist.  It sounds neurotic...I know.  But I wanted them to move together and quite often, they feel and look like one wide bracelet as opposed to two individual ones.  Good luck!


----------



## lanasyogamama

sirensrise said:


> Does anyone do yoga? I wonder if it is possible to wear a love and do yoga often?



Ahhh, a thread combining my two passions, Cartier and yoga!

I do yoga everyday.  When I just wore the Love, I used to kind of push it up on my arm, but it didn't bother me.  Now that I wear it with the Clou, I worry about loosening the screws on the Love, so I wear and athletic wrist band, ususally over the Clou.  By the time it gets kind of uncomfortable, I'm just about done.


----------



## apple_grapefrui

etk123 said:


> They will give you a Certificate of Authenticity when you buy it



Hello, thanks for answering my silly question!!


----------



## apple_grapefrui

freshie2096 said:


> No worries, happy to help.
> 
> From my personal experience that If you bought it on the spot and ask for the engraving, they can do it for you without the certificate card. Within 3 months then it's all depends on the SA or SM, it can be vary tho.
> 
> The certificate card is comes with your purchase, no need to ask for it.
> 
> Hope this help.
> 
> Which ring are you getting if don't mind asking?



Yeah, I would love to get engraved on the spot but I will only be in London for a short trip so I cant get my ring engraved (since I might not get my ring back on time ...) 

I am planning to get the mini Love ring with a diamond... still deciding to buy YG or PG. Any suggestions with the colours?


----------



## LVoeletters

etk123 said:


> They will give you a Certificate of Authenticity when you buy it


all my LV for years comes with a little booklet about the material? I;d go back to LV and ask for one.


----------



## apple_grapefrui

LVoeletters said:


> all my LV for years comes with a little booklet about the material? I;d go back to LV and ask for one.



Really!?!? could you please take a pic of it??

I bought a LV from Paris last year Aug, and one from 2009 in Toronto...
Didn't get any booklet other than an official receipt ( with LV logos on the letter paper)

am I being cheated by LV?!?!?!?????? sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## vyology

Does anyone know the current price for the gold love bracelet? Does it vary by size (16cm vs 18cm)? Seeing all your pics make me want to start saving up for one!! TIA!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Dilostyle said:


> I'm also looking to purchase my second love  My question to you - did you buy the same size as your first or did you go a different size?



Same size is what my SA told me when I bought 2 at the same time, she said if u buy different sizes they will scratch each other up and won't look as pretty


----------



## Sweetyqbk

vyology said:


> Does anyone know the current price for the gold love bracelet? Does it vary by size (16cm vs 18cm)? Seeing all your pics make me want to start saving up for one!! TIA!



$ Shouldn't vary by size, although I wish mine were cheaper since I use less gold.


----------



## LVoeletters

does anyone remember who were the lovely ladies who have the love with the colored stones? 

Also does anyone know if it comes with 4 stones or is it the full bracelet only?


----------



## elliesaurus

Sweetyqbk said:


> $ Shouldn't vary by size, although I wish mine were cheaper since I use less gold.



I agree! My bf got me my bangle last year and he jokingly said that he should've bought the largest size so that he could get the most bang(le)  for his buck.


----------



## boggle2007

vyology said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the current price for the gold love bracelet? Does it vary by size (16cm vs 18cm)? Seeing all your pics make me want to start saving up for one!! TIA!



Plain YG or RG is $5575 US dollars plus tax.  If you can, order thru the website or the 800 number and you may be able to avoid tax.


----------



## Bethc

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> does anyone remember who were the lovely ladies who have the love with the colored stones?
> 
> Also does anyone know if it comes with 4 stones or is it the full bracelet only?



I've only seen the full bracelet, I want one so badly, I kept a pic :smike1:


----------



## darkangel07760

pamella said:


> That's such a great story of the "sisterhood" of Love bracelet wearers! I have
> two best friends and we all have so much fun wearing our bracelets when we
> go out together! So fabulous that you and your SO both wear it, and can polish
> it yours for you too!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## vyology

boggle2007 said:
			
		

> Plain YG or RG is $5575 US dollars plus tax.  If you can, order thru the website or the 800 number and you may be able to avoid tax.



Thank you! Great tip!!!!


----------



## shpahlc

Does anyone know if it's cheaper to buy the love bracelet in Paris/Europe (vs the US)?


----------



## wendy_bruin

sirensrise said:
			
		

> Food to know, when you do head stand, does the bangle hurt your arm? Thanks. I can even stand my engagement ring on. Thanks for your help.



No, it doesn't hurt when I do head stand, provided that it is not stuck at a weird spot on my arm.


----------



## elliesaurus

shpahlc said:


> Does anyone know if it's cheaper to buy the love bracelet in Paris/Europe (vs the US)?



Last year, it came out to about the same after the foreign transaction fees and exchange rates. It should probably be cheaper this year since the Euro isn't doing so well.


----------



## eye4cc

i'm in cloud 9! i finally got my first love cuff in rose gold with 1 saphire. what a great feeling. this is my second cartier piece in a year. i just got my tank francais in february. i hope i made a good decision to buy the cuff instead of the full bracelet. 

thanks for all your infos posted here. it's so helpful in decision making.
now i'm banned for a year on any big purchase.:banned:


----------



## pamella

eye4cc said:


> i'm in cloud 9! i finally got my first love cuff in rose gold with 1 saphire. what a great feeling. this is my second cartier piece in a year. i just got my tank francais in february. i hope i made a good decision to buy the cuff instead of the full bracelet.
> 
> thanks for all your infos posted here. it's so helpful in decision making.
> now i'm banned for a year on any big purchase.:banned:



Congratulations, sounds like you made a wonderful choice, with two fabulous
Cartier pieces!  Love to see a modeling pic!


----------



## etk123

eye4cc said:


> i'm in cloud 9! i finally got my first love cuff in rose gold with 1 saphire. what a great feeling. this is my second cartier piece in a year. i just got my tank francais in february. i hope i made a good decision to buy the cuff instead of the full bracelet.
> 
> thanks for all your infos posted here. it's so helpful in decision making.
> now i'm banned for a year on any big purchase.:banned:



Sounds gorgeous, please post pics!


----------



## eye4cc

etk123 said:


> Sounds gorgeous, please post pics!



Thanks etk. wish i could post easily but i don't know how. i'll try one of these days.




pamella said:


> Congratulations, sounds like you made a wonderful choice, with two fabulous
> Cartier pieces!  Love to see a modeling pic!



thanks pamella. i will when i get the chance. no regret on a cuff. absolutely gorgeous piece.


----------



## nini628

beachy10 said:


> Here is new screw system. Screws don't come out.



For new screw system can I still change the screw ? There r some deep scratched on my screw I was thinking to change a new one!


----------



## elliesaurus

nini628 said:


> For new screw system can I still change the screw ? There r some deep scratched on my screw I was thinking to change a new one!



No, you can't change the screw. I have the new screw system and the SA who put my bangle on put a _huge_ scratch in it and the most they would do was polish it for me. I highly advise against getting it polished unless the scratches really bother you though, because they polish the entire bracelet instead of just the screw. My bracelet now looks YG instead of RG...


----------



## beachy10

nini628 said:


> For new screw system can I still change the screw ? There r some deep scratched on my screw I was thinking to change a new one!


 
The thing is these bracelets will scratch no matter what. I would just leave as it and not bother polishing, etc. Even if you could change the screws why waste money doing so, it'll get scratched again in no time.


----------



## iluvpandora

I just lost one of my WG screws today:cry: search the whole house hoping for a miracle. Do anyone know if I have to send my bracelet in for a new screw? That was what I was told by my friend that Cartier will not sell you a replacement screw anymore without sending it in for service. Can't  imagine not having my bracelet for a few weeks. It's truly become a part of me If anyone can get a hold of one pls PM me as I live 1 1/2 hours away from a Cartier boutique. TIA:kiss:


----------



## mousdioufe

new addition to my love collection


----------



## lanasyogamama

mousdioufe said:
			
		

> new addition to my love collection



WOW!!!! So elegant.


----------



## mousdioufe

lanasyogamama said:


> WOW!!!! So elegant.


thank you Lana


----------



## einseine

Two diffrently sized Loves cannot be stacked.  That's what I thought all along.  But, it's not true!  WG is size 16, and YG, 17.  The WG passes through the YG.  But, they don't slide over each other on the arm!  They rarely stick together, only when the both are below the wrist bone.  When they stick together, the size difference is not noticeable.  They don't clank much.  I like that!


----------



## flower28

Wow, your stack looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## *MJ*

mousdioufe said:
			
		

> new addition to my love collection



Gorgeous! It looks fabulous on you!

Can you tell me about the long necklace you are wearing?


----------



## mousdioufe

this is a rosary gold necklace in 3 tones, i bought it in a store but i saw a lot of them on ebay.


----------



## mousdioufe

sorry i forgot to add the picture.


----------



## *MJ*

mousdioufe said:
			
		

> sorry i forgot to add the picture.



Thank you mousdioufe


----------



## XCCX

mousdioufe said:


> new addition to my love collection


 
wow!!! I absolutely love everything in this picture!!! EVERYTHING!


----------



## mousdioufe

xactreality said:


> wow!!! I absolutely love everything in this picture!!! EVERYTHING!


thank you!


----------



## mousdioufe

iluvpandora said:


> I just lost one of my WG screws today:cry: search the whole house hoping for a miracle. Do anyone know if I have to send my bracelet in for a new screw? That was what I was told by my friend that Cartier will not sell you a replacement screw anymore without sending it in for service. Can't  imagine not having my bracelet for a few weeks. It's truly become a part of me If anyone can get a hold of one pls PM me as I live 1 1/2 hours away from a Cartier boutique. TIA:kiss:


have you tried ebay?


----------



## etk123

mousdioufe said:


> new addition to my love collection


Love it! I stack my Love like this too, so pretty!


einseine said:


> Two diffrently sized Loves cannot be stacked.  That's what I thought all along.  But, it's not true!  WG is size 16, and YG, 17.  The WG passes through the YG.  But, they don't slide over each other on the arm!  They rarely stick together, only when the both are below the wrist bone.  When they stick together, the size difference is not noticeable.  They don't clank much.  I like that!


Beautiful picture...everything is so elegant...I'm glad you put your Loves together!


----------



## iluvpandora

mousdioufe said:


> have you tried ebay?



Thank you I checked on there... no luck


----------



## pamella

mousdioufe said:


> new addition to my love collection



Just gorgeous, I love the diamond guards on your love ring!!!!


----------



## pamella

einseine said:


> Two diffrently sized Loves cannot be stacked.  That's what I thought all along.  But, it's not true!  WG is size 16, and YG, 17.  The WG passes through the YG.  But, they don't slide over each other on the arm!  They rarely stick together, only when the both are below the wrist bone.  When they stick together, the size difference is not noticeable.  They don't clank much.  I like that!



Fabulous!  So glad you are wearing them together!!!!


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> Beautiful picture...everything is so elegant...I'm glad you put your Loves together!


 


pamella said:


> Fabulous! So glad you are wearing them together!!!!


 
Hi etk and pamella!!!

Thank you so much! Diameter wise, size 17 can slide over size 16, but it won't happn on the wrist!!! If you wear two, the presence of each Love increases substantially (but a bit too masculine look for me...) When they stick togetyer, I feel their weights... Another thing good to know is I can take off/put on Love Bracelet by myself!


----------



## pamella

einseine said:


> Hi etk and pamella!!!
> 
> Thank you so much! Diameter wise, size 17 can slide over size 16, but it won't happn on the wrist!!! If you wear two, the presence of each Love increases substantially (but a bit too masculine look for me...) When they stick togetyer, I feel their weights... Another thing good to know is I can take off/put on Love Bracelet by myself!



Thank you for the information, I am going to try wearing my 17 cuff with my
16 bracelet.  My cuff even though it is a 17, seems smaller, and I love 
the look of yours.  Going to try!


----------



## mousdioufe

pamella said:


> Just gorgeous, I love the diamond guards on your love ring!!!!


  thank you!


----------



## mousdioufe

etk123 said:


> Love it! I stack my Love like this too, so pretty!
> 
> Beautiful picture...everything is so elegant...I'm glad you put your Loves together!


you were my inspiration, i loved it so much on you that i had to get 2 eternity band to stack with my love ring.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anyone here know if in the uk Cartier offer a store card to get the item in advance and pay back over however many months
Also do they offer discount on love bangles ever ? I doubt it but thought I'd ask
Finally how do I place an order as I don't live anywhere near the store x


----------



## radio_shrink

Have any of you ladies ever taken your bracelet to Cartier to get steam cleaned? I am thinking about doing it since I've been wearing it for about a year....should I take my bracelet off before going, or will they take it off there?


----------



## purseaddict86

Reveal!!! Just got my second love bracelet yesterday!! Rg!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

purseaddict86 said:


> Reveal!!! Just got my second love bracelet yesterday!! Rg!!! Love it!!!!



Whoooaa congrats =) we are twins but I places my wg closer to my hand. I was also thinking of getting the charity, looks great. Congrats


----------



## etk123

purseaddict86 said:


> Reveal!!! Just got my second love bracelet yesterday!! Rg!!! Love it!!!!



Beautiful! An arm full of Love!


----------



## XCCX

Congrats!



etk123 said:


> Beautiful! An arm full of Love!


 
I like the way you put this


----------



## LVLov3r

Wow so beautiful, i love it!


----------



## Taneya

purseaddict86 said:


> Reveal!!! Just got my second love bracelet yesterday!! Rg!!! Love it!!!!



Congrats ! They are gorgeous. etk123 is so right "An arm full of love" :giggles:


----------



## Dilostyle

einseine said:


> Two diffrently sized Loves cannot be stacked.  That's what I thought all along.  But, it's not true!  WG is size 16, and YG, 17.  The WG passes through the YG.  But, they don't slide over each other on the arm!  They rarely stick together, only when the both are below the wrist bone.  When they stick together, the size difference is not noticeable.  They don't clank much.  I like that!



Thanks for sharing.  I have a WG size 17 and want a YG size 16 and you just confirmed that it works.  I was worried that they would beat each other up.  I live 3hrs from the boutiques so I must do my homework before I go.


----------



## einseine

Dilostyle said:


> Thanks for sharing. I have a WG size 17 and want a YG size 16 and you just confirmed that it works. I was worried that they would beat each other up. I live 3hrs from the boutiques so I must do my homework before I go.


 
Hi Dilostyle! I was worried in the same way, but the different sizes move differently! Size 16 tends to stay below my bone wrist, Size 17, in the higher part of my arm. It may be the shape of my arm, but at least 17 does not slide over 16.


----------



## Lanier

purseaddict86 said:


> Reveal!!! Just got my second love bracelet yesterday!! Rg!!! Love it!!!!



Love your LOVE stack! We are rose gold charity and RG Love twins.


----------



## AnnaKian

purseaddict86 said:


> Reveal!!! Just got my second love bracelet yesterday!! Rg!!! Love it!!!!



Beautiful, my favorite combo, WG & RG !


----------



## AnnaKian

Dilostyle said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I have a WG size 17 and want a YG size 16 and you just confirmed that it works.  I was worried that they would beat each other up.  I live 3hrs from the boutiques so I must do my homework before I go.



Hi *Dilostyle and Einseine!*

I have the following info to share:
Initially both my WG and RG were both size 17. When buying my second one, the RG, I agreed totally with my SA that same sizes would work best.
I like them best together with my watch on one wrist, but found out after a couple of days that they somehow felt too tight all together. I liked to have some movement, also for layering with other bracelets.
So my wonderful sweet SA let me exchange it for a size 18! I LOVE LOVE, that they are differently sized. With two same sizes they look as one wide bracelet most of the time. Like Einseine mentioned, two different sizes stay more apart. My 18 does slide over 17 at times, however, but that makes the look more nonchalant and playful, and personally I like that! 

Please do try them on in the boutique in person, it really depends on ones size/shape hands and wrist how it works!


----------



## einseine

AnnaKian said:


> Hi *Dilostyle and Einseine!*
> 
> I have the following info to share:
> Initially both my WG and RG were both size 17. When buying my second one, the RG, I agreed totally with my SA that same sizes would work best.
> I like them best together with my watch on one wrist, but found out after a couple of days that they somehow felt too tight all together. I liked to have some movement, also for layering with other bracelets.
> So my wonderful sweet SA let me exchange it for a size 18! I LOVE LOVE, that they are differently sized. With two same sizes they look as one wide bracelet most of the time. Like Einseine mentioned, two different sizes stay more apart. My 18 does slide over 17 at times, however, but that makes the look more nonchalant and playful, and personally I like that!
> 
> Please do try them on in the boutique in person, it really depends on ones size/shape hands and wrist how it works!


 
Hi *AnnaKian*! Oh, you are wearing size 17 & 18!!! Yes, yes, yes. Two different sizes stay more apart. They are less likely to look one big bracelet. It makes sens to have two sizes since your arm is smaller around the wrist and bigger upward. But, your 18 slides over 17.... Must be the shape of the arm, but as you say, not a bad look at all as long as you you don't care possible scratches!


----------



## pamella

purseaddict86 said:


> Reveal!!! Just got my second love bracelet yesterday!! Rg!!! Love it!!!!



Congratulations, the two together look gorgeous, you can never have enough
"Love"!!


----------



## pamella

I know some of you have a Love bracelet and cuff. You all inspired me to 
try the cuff and bracelet together.  The bracelet is a 16 and the cuff is 17.


----------



## etk123

pamella your Loves look beautiful together! I'm glad you tried them that way! What do you think of wearing them together? I was hoping to make it to Cartier today to try another one with my bracelet but, alas, kids' school decided to dismiss early, so that ended my little shopping trip...


----------



## Designpurchaser

einseine said:


> Hi *AnnaKian*! Oh, you are wearing size 17 & 18!!! Yes, yes, yes. Two different sizes stay more apart. They are less likely to look one big bracelet. It makes sens to have two sizes since your arm is smaller around the wrist and bigger upward. But, your 18 slides over 17.... Must be the shape of the arm, but as you say, not a bad look at all as long as you you don't care possible scratches!


Hi, I'm just a visitor to this thread (I'm usually on the Mulberry thread), I love your bracelet with the black colour on it, would you mind telling me what it is please?

Thank you


----------



## einseine

pamella said:


> I know some of you have a Love bracelet and cuff. You all inspired me to
> try the cuff and bracelet together. The bracelet is a 16 and the cuff is 17.


 
Hi pamella!! Yeah! They both look great on you! Actually, much more gorgeous than my Love stacking... Why?? If you have a removable cuff, you can enjoy Love X Love look without stress!!  Enjoy!


----------



## einseine

Designpurchaser said:


> Hi, I'm just a visitor to this thread (I'm usually on the Mulberry thread), I love your bracelet with the black colour on it, would you mind telling me what it is please?
> 
> Thank you


 
Hi Designpurchaser!  It's VCA's vintage alhambra 5-motif bracelet in onyx!!!  It's very beautiful and wearable!!!


----------



## pamella

etk123 said:


> pamella your Loves look beautiful together! I'm glad you tried them that way! What do you think of wearing them together? I was hoping to make it to Cartier today to try another one with my bracelet but, alas, kids' school decided to dismiss early, so that ended my little shopping trip...



Thank you *etk!*  I am really enjoying wearing them together! Fingers
crossed for you that you will get to Cartier this week, so you can try another
one with your bracelet!!!


----------



## pamella

einseine said:


> Hi pamella!! Yeah! They both look great on you! Actually, much more gorgeous than my Love stacking... Why?? If you have a removable cuff, you can enjoy Love X Love look without stress!!  Enjoy!



Dear *einseine,* thank you so much, and thank you for inspiring me to
try them together.  Yes, because one is a cuff, I do take it off and on.
I love your combination of the wg and the yg, so much more exciting than
my combination.  You are rocking yours!


----------



## eye4cc

pamella said:


> I know some of you have a Love bracelet and cuff. You all inspired me to
> try the cuff and bracelet together.  The bracelet is a 16 and the cuff is 17.



This is lovely Pamella!


----------



## Designpurchaser

einseine said:


> Hi Designpurchaser! It's VCA's vintage alhambra 5-motif bracelet in onyx!!! It's very beautiful and wearable!!!


 
Thank you very much for your response, it does look beautiful.


----------



## xblackxstarx

does anyone have the cartier love bangle with the mutlicoloured stones? i would really love to see how this bracelet looks on the wrist
also my dilemma is 
i dont own a cartier love bangle , i have the charity bracelet thats it
im wondering if wearing the coloured stones bangle with a 4 diamond bangle would look too much
would it be best for my first love to go for all screws or push and save for the 4 diamond love or multi coloured stones love
im really stuck on what to do as i love all the choices 
please help


----------



## beachy10

xblackxstarx said:


> does anyone have the cartier love bangle with the mutlicoloured stones? i would really love to see how this bracelet looks on the wrist
> also my dilemma is
> i dont own a cartier love bangle , i have the charity bracelet thats it
> im wondering if wearing the coloured stones bangle with a 4 diamond bangle would look too much
> would it be best for my first love to go for all screws or push and save for the 4 diamond love or multi coloured stones love
> im really stuck on what to do as i love all the choices
> please help


 
Calinsnoopy has the rosegold multi stone bracelet. 
I think the all screws one is the classic style. I would go with that one or the 4 diamond as my first bracelet. It just depends on what you plan on adding later. I think the multi would look better stacked with the all screw. I would love to get the WG and RG multistone bracelets and wear them together!


----------



## xblackxstarx

If I'm talking my dream combination it would be 
Yellow or rose gold with 4 diamonds
White gold pave diamonds ( sooo expensive so maybe not possible will see)
Multicoloured stones probably in white gold ... Not sure , do you think yellow rose or white gold goes best with the coloured stones ?

I'm not sure if as this is my first love bangle to go with the classic full screw design as its quicker to save for by far and my hubby says if I upgrade to one with diamonds in future he'll have it so it wouldn't be wasted lol



beachy10 said:


> Calinsnoopy has the rosegold multi stone bracelet.
> I think the all screws one is the classic style. I would go with that one or the 4 diamond as my first bracelet. It just depends on what you plan on adding later. I think the multi would look better stacked with the all screw. I would love to get the WG and RG multistone bracelets and wear them together!


----------



## beachy10

xblackxstarx said:


> If I'm talking my dream combination it would be
> Yellow or rose gold with 4 diamonds
> White gold pave diamonds ( sooo expensive so maybe not possible will see)
> Multicoloured stones probably in white gold ... Not sure , do you think yellow rose or white gold goes best with the coloured stones ?
> 
> I'm not sure if as this is my first love bangle to go with the classic full screw design as its quicker to save for by far and my hubby says if I upgrade to one with diamonds in future he'll have it so it wouldn't be wasted lol


 
I like RG and WG together. Yes pave is so expensive. I have the 10 diamond so I am pretty content.


----------



## Dilostyle

AnnaKian said:


> Hi *Dilostyle and Einseine!*
> 
> I have the following info to share:
> Initially both my WG and RG were both size 17. When buying my second one, the RG, I agreed totally with my SA that same sizes would work best.
> I like them best together with my watch on one wrist, but found out after a couple of days that they somehow felt too tight all together. I liked to have some movement, also for layering with other bracelets.
> So my wonderful sweet SA let me exchange it for a size 18! I LOVE LOVE, that they are differently sized. With two same sizes they look as one wide bracelet most of the time. Like Einseine mentioned, two different sizes stay more apart. My 18 does slide over 17 at times, however, but that makes the look more nonchalant and playful, and personally I like that!
> 
> Please do try them on in the boutique in person, it really depends on ones size/shape hands and wrist how it works!


Thanks for your response.  It has been very helpful  Would you be able to post a picture of your bracelets together?  Thanks in advance


----------



## AnnaKian

Dilostyle said:


> Thanks for your response.  It has been very helpful  Would you be able to post a picture of your bracelets together?  Thanks in advance



I'll try to post pics somewhere next week, okay?


----------



## LVoeletters

See I want a half multicolored love bangle, like 4 stones so you could still see the screws! but idk if that is possible.


----------



## AnnaKian

LVoeletters said:


> See I want a half multicolored love bangle, like 4 stones so you could still see the screws! but idk if that is possible.



I don't know if you like RG.  There is a half colorstone version: RG with four pink saphires, soooo pretty. It's limited edition, so check with your nearest boutique!

BTW: Congrats with your gorgeous MOP VCA bracelet!


----------



## iluvpandora

purseinsanity said:


> I love how these bracelets look stacked with others, so I had fun this morning mixing and matching!
> 
> I got some other new goodies too...
> 
> Here's the Rose Gold w/my new Anita Ko RG Pyramid bracelet:



Hi love all your bracelets!  Is your AK bracelet a size Med? 14k or 18k?  Looking to get one to go with my WG &RG love bracelet.  Don't know if i should stick to RG or do YG...any thoughts?


----------



## purseinsanity

iluvpandora said:


> Hi love all your bracelets!  Is your AK bracelet a size Med? 14k or 18k?  Looking to get one to go with my WG &RG love bracelet.  Don't know if i should stick to RG or do YG...any thoughts?



Thank you so much!  
My AK bracelet is a small and I had to have a couple links removed.  I think I'd go with RG to match with your RG Love...that's what I did and I love how they look together!


----------



## xblackxstarx

This would be perfect! And solve my dilemma completely 



LVoeletters said:


> See I want a half multicolored love bangle, like 4 stones so you could still see the screws! but idk if that is possible.


----------



## tutushopper

LVoeletters said:


> *How many of you wear your love bangle with a watch?? *



I am new to bopping around the forum, and just found this thread today.  I had stopped wearing my love bracelet, as it was a gift from an ex-dbf, but today decided that it's mine so why not wear it?  I used to wear it with a watch with diamonds on it and a diamond bracelet.  I never took it off, so it got scratched a bit, but I still love it and I could always have the scratches buffed out if I wanted I guess.  Thanks for inspiring me to bring back the "love" for myself.   Mine is wg, the old style screws as it is from 2007.

Sorry photo is so dark.


----------



## pamella

Thank you *eye4cc*


*tutushopper* So happy that this thread inspired you to wear and fall
in love with your Love all over again!


----------



## einseine

tutushopper said:


> I am new to bopping around the forum, and just found this thread today. I had stopped wearing my love bracelet, as it was a gift from an ex-dbf, but today decided that it's mine so why not wear it? I used to wear it with a watch with diamonds on it and a diamond bracelet. I never took it off, so it got scratched a bit, but I still love it and I could always have the scratches buffed out if I wanted I guess. Thanks for inspiring me to bring back the "love" for myself.  Mine is wg, the old style screws as it is from 2007.
> 
> Sorry photo is so dark.


 
Looks great on you!


----------



## Dilostyle

AnnaKian said:


> I'll try to post pics somewhere next week, okay?



Thanks


----------



## LVoeletters

how thick is the width of the actual band of the love bangle? and the thickness? I'm toying with the prospect of  buying this second hand at this point (never did this before) so I'm trying to figure out my size and to make sure I'm looking at an authentic bracelet. thanks!


----------



## tutushopper

*tutushopper* So happy that this thread inspired you to wear and fall
in love with your Love all over again![/QUOTE]



einseine said:


> Looks great on you!



Thank you so very much!


----------



## iluvpandora

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you so much!
> My AK bracelet is a small and I had to have a couple links removed.  I think I'd go with RG to match with your RG Love...that's what I did and I love how they look together!



So frustrating called a few places and their online prices are cheaper than what's quoted on the phone. The med with diamond is now $5500-5720. I thought it was around 4800-5000 range! Do their prices go up like the love bracelet


----------



## iluvpandora

LVoeletters said:


> how thick is the width of the actual band of the love bangle? and the thickness? I'm toying with the prospect of  buying this second hand at this point (never did this before) so I'm trying to figure out my size and to make sure I'm looking at an authentic bracelet. thanks!



The love bangle is 6mm wide and about 2 mm thick. A sz 16 should weigh about 31 grams. The next  size up will weigh more ofcourse by 1-2 grams. Be careful buying on eBay, know your seller and ask lots of questions. My very first love was bought on eBay and turned out to be a FAKE. Paid over $3000 for it but luckily paid through paypal with my Amex. I eventually got my money back after 3 month of not knowing. My  fake one was 7mm wide and about 3 mm thick and only weighed 19 grams. The serial# and fonts was slightly larger too. Lots of things was off with the fake one. It came with box and Authenticity card too. Well good luck and  Not all sellers on there are bad I have had lots of great experiences buying on there recently after I was more knowledgeable


----------



## SophiaLee

What do you guys think of this auction?

http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbay


----------



## cantbelieve

SophiaLee said:
			
		

> What do you guys think of this auction?
> 
> http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbay



Doesn't show


----------



## SophiaLee

cantbelieve said:


> Doesn't show



sorry wrong link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170858847379?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## elliesaurus

SophiaLee said:


> sorry wrong link.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170858847379?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



I'm not an expert since I only have one relatively new, plain bangle but the markings on the inside of mine are different and my box also does not look like that.


----------



## etk123

SophiaLee said:


> sorry wrong link.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170858847379?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hmm, she's not even calling it Cartier...my box is different too...


----------



## SophiaLee

elliesaurus said:


> I'm not an expert since I only have one relatively new, plain bangle but the markings on the inside of mine are different and my box also does not look like that.





etk123 said:


> Hmm, she's not even calling it Cartier...my box is different too...



Yeah I think it's fake. I want to report it, but I'm not 100% sure since I'm not familiar with the older styles. I mean why aren't they even mentioning it has diamonds if it's real ykwim?


----------



## beachy10

SophiaLee said:


> Yeah I think it's fake. I want to report it, but I'm not 100% sure since I'm not familiar with the older styles. I mean why aren't they even mentioning it has diamonds if it's real ykwim?


 
I would be super weary of someone selling expensive items with zero feedback and no other pictures. Yikes.


----------



## SophiaLee

beachy10 said:


> I would be super weary of someone selling expensive items with zero feedback and no other pictures. Yikes.



Oh I'm not thinking of bidding on it, I already have one. I just wanted to know if I should report it.


----------



## cantbelieve

SophiaLee said:
			
		

> Oh I'm not thinking of bidding on it, I already have one. I just wanted to know if I should report it.



It's fake....with the 4 diamond love...the diamonds aren't in the right position..prob cuz there are the wrong number of screws???

I'd feel bad tho..22 bids.....unless fake bidding


----------



## SophiaLee

cantbelieve said:


> It's fake....with the 4 diamond love...the diamonds aren't in the right position..prob cuz there are the wrong number of screws???
> 
> I'd feel bad tho..22 bids.....unless fake bidding



I'm gonna report it. That's a lot of money for someone to get ripped off.


----------



## elliesaurus

SophiaLee said:


> I'm gonna report it. That's a lot of money for someone to get ripped off.



*SophiaLee*, you're such a good person!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Definitly report it, if it's genuine the seller can always fight to prove it to eBay for future auction surely ? I hate fakes


----------



## dianahuang

Hi ladies, me and my bf are thinking to buy cartier love ring for our wedding ring (without diamond). But since i have a small ring size (47) and there's no stock for size 47, the SA told me that they should order from Cartier in paris. And i'm confused to choose the RG or WG. i love the WG and RG, and the SA suggests me to get the RG. Because by the time the WG will turn yellowish color back to the natural gold color. And since RG is naturally gold so it will be okay by the long time wearing (cause wedding ring will be worn for everyday). Do u guys think it's okay for my bf using the RG too? He seems no problem with that and let me choose which one that i like for our wedding ring and he will be okay. Is there someone experience using the WG cartier love ring for long time wearing? Can u please share to me? And which color that u guys choose between RG and WG? thank you 

Sent from dianahuang's iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## flower28

I would choose RG, it is a much nicer and warmer colour!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

We have the RG set and it looks sexy on dh's finger.  His original band is WG.  It's a nice change.


----------



## dianahuang

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> We have the RG set and it looks sexy on dh's finger.  His original band is WG.  It's a nice change.



Woww.. Thanks for the share. Do u have the picture of u and ur hubby's hand? Wanna see the close up. Thanks 

Sent from dianahuang's iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dianahuang

flower28 said:
			
		

> I would choose RG, it is a much nicer and warmer colour!



Yeah i love the color that looks classy.

Sent from dianahuang's iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

dianahuang said:
			
		

> Woww.. Thanks for the share. Do u have the picture of u and ur hubby's hand? Wanna see the close up. Thanks
> 
> Sent from dianahuang's iPhone using PurseForum



I have short fat fingers but I will try and get a pic for you soon.


----------



## dianahuang

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> I have short fat fingers but I will try and get a pic for you soon.



Okay. Thanks &#57430;

Sent from dianahuang's iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## apple_grapefrui

dianahuang said:


> Hi ladies, me and my bf are thinking to buy cartier love ring for our wedding ring (without diamond). But since i have a small ring size (47) and there's no stock for size 47, the SA told me that they should order from Cartier in paris. And i'm confused to choose the RG or WG. i love the WG and RG, and the SA suggests me to get the RG. Because by the time the WG will turn yellowish color back to the natural gold color. And since RG is naturally gold so it will be okay by the long time wearing (cause wedding ring will be worn for everyday). Do u guys think it's okay for my bf using the RG too? He seems no problem with that and let me choose which one that i like for our wedding ring and he will be okay. Is there someone experience using the WG cartier love ring for long time wearing? Can u please share to me? And which color that u guys choose between RG and WG? thank you
> 
> Sent from dianahuang's iPhone using PurseForum



RG  its just beautiful.. and I think the appearance  of colour kind changes depending on the lightening - sometimes I can really see it as PG and some other times a little more YG than PG..


----------



## LVoeletters

is it cheaper to buy a love bangle in europe than the US? I went on the cartier website and copied the french price and typed into google and converted it into usd and it came up to be over 6k? Idk what I did wrong because I did the same thing I do with the LV french website and that price always comes lower than the USA price.


----------



## dkli14

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> is it cheaper to buy a love bangle in europe than the US? I went on the cartier website and copied the french price and typed into google and converted it into usd and it came up to be over 6k? Idk what I did wrong because I did the same thing I do with the LV french website and that price always comes lower than the USA price.



It's more expensive in Europe. I got my rose gold love in Paris last November and after the VAT refund it came out to a few dollars more than the US price. I think I saved on tax and that was about it. I got it in Paris because during that time because it was next to impossible finding a RG love in a size 16.


----------



## dianahuang

apple_grapefrui said:


> RG  its just beautiful.. and I think the appearance of colour kind changes depending on the lightening - sometimes I can really see it as PG and some other times a little more YG than PG..


 
i saw your thread already...yeap the RG/PG looks like YG sometimes...your RG cartier love is so lovely


----------



## flower28

Hi ladies, I have been wondering how long you have had your bangles? I have had mine now for 2 months and plan to never take it off (I am 21 now). 

But is it possible that the bangle is still wearable in 60 years' time or will it look completely damaged etc.? 

I am very careful with my bangle, I always protect it as good as I can.


----------



## tutushopper

I have had mine for over 5 years, and never took it off until a brief time ago, but it's back on.  It has some scratches, as I also wore a diamond watch and bracelet on the same wrist, but the scratches can be buffed out at any time if I wish.  It is very possible that yours will be wearable in 60 years' time.    Enjoy it!


----------



## etk123

Hey ladies- to anyone with the Love cuff, do you ever leave it on for a length of time? Or do you need to remove it every night for what reasons? I am curious if it could be left on like the bangle. I love 24/7 jewelry but am not sure if the cuff would work for that. What do you think?


----------



## flower28

I think it is a nice idea to use the cuff like the bangle, but I do believe that it can hurt sometimes. It moves different around the wrist than the bangle which could, especially at night, be annoying and painful.

Just my opinion, though I have not tried it yet.


----------



## eye4cc

etk123 said:


> Hey ladies- to anyone with the Love cuff, do you ever leave it on for a length of time? Or do you need to remove it every night for what reasons? I am curious if it could be left on like the bangle. I love 24/7 jewelry but am not sure if the cuff would work for that. What do you think?


 

I remove mine at the the end of the day, because i'm not comfortable wearing any jewelry 24/7. Another reason is i don't like wearing the same bracelet all the time, so i interchange my bracelets. In my experience it's not hard to take it on and off. I think it'll work 24/7 if you want it worn that way. HTH.


----------



## Bethc

etk123 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies- to anyone with the Love cuff, do you ever leave it on for a length of time? Or do you need to remove it every night for what reasons? I am curious if it could be left on like the bangle. I love 24/7 jewelry but am not sure if the cuff would work for that. What do you think?



I take mine off every night, but I take all of my jewelry off at night.


----------



## etk123

flower28 said:


> I think it is a nice idea to use the cuff like the bangle, but I do believe that it can hurt sometimes. It moves different around the wrist than the bangle which could, especially at night, be annoying and painful.
> 
> Just my opinion, though I have not tried it yet.





eye4cc said:


> I remove mine at the the end of the day, because i'm not comfortable wearing any jewelry 24/7. Another reason is i don't like wearing the same bracelet all the time, so i interchange my bracelets. In my experience it's not hard to take it on and off. I think it'll work 24/7 if you want it worn that way. HTH.





Bethc said:


> I take mine off every night, but I take all of my jewelry off at night.



I suppose it makes sense that the girls with the cuff like to take it off lol. That is, after all, why most get the cuff instead of the bangle. Thanks for your help ladies!


----------



## pamella

etk123 said:


> Hey ladies- to anyone with the Love cuff, do you ever leave it on for a length of time? Or do you need to remove it every night for what reasons? I am curious if it could be left on like the bangle. I love 24/7 jewelry but am not sure if the cuff would work for that. What do you think?



Hi *etk,* I got my Love cuff first and I was leaving it on 24/7, it didn't
bother me to sleep in.  When I decided to get the bracelet, I knew I could
wear it 24/7 because I had been "practicing" with my cuff! The cuff was very
comfortable for me to leave on.


----------



## pursedyp

Can anyone measure how thick the bracelet is? is it 2mm?


----------



## Kaz02

Ladies, when was the new screw system introduced on the bracelet? 

I bought mine  in the boutique in NYC in Oct 2011 and it's the old system. I'm wondering if they have to clear the old stock before the new? 

To be honest I wasn't impressed by the service from the SA. I felt very rushed and it didn't feel like a special experience (buying jewellery should be special IMHO). I bought a size 17 YG but wonder if I should have tried a 16? Sadly too late now.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Kaz02 said:
			
		

> Ladies, when was the new screw system introduced on the bracelet?
> 
> I bought mine  in the boutique in NYC in Oct 2011 and it's the old system. I'm wondering if they have to clear the old stock before the new?
> 
> To be honest I wasn't impressed by the service from the SA. I felt very rushed and it didn't feel like a special experience (buying jewellery should be special IMHO). I bought a size 17 YG but wonder if I should have tried a 16? Sadly too late now.



I want to say that I got mine beginning of oct 2011 but I ordered mine online and got the new screw system


----------



## Haddawaygirl

I am interested in a Love and I have a couple of questions! My husband and I are going to Vegas next month. Is there a store there that someone has experience buying from? Or should I wait and buy it down South on a cruise? I want to get the best price and have a fun experience buying it! Since it is an investment!


----------



## etk123

Haddawaygirl said:
			
		

> I am interested in a Love and I have a couple of questions! My husband and I are going to Vegas next month. Is there a store there that someone has experience buying from? Or should I wait and buy it down South on a cruise? I want to get the best price and have a fun experience buying it! Since it is an investment!



I just got a Love ring at The Crystals. The store at the Wynn was nice but super crowded compared to The Crystals. They were very nice at both stores but I was more comfortable where it wasn't so busy/hectic. Good luck!


----------



## cartier_love

Haddawaygirl said:


> I am interested in a Love and I have a couple of questions! My husband and I are going to Vegas next month. Is there a store there that someone has experience buying from? Or should I wait and buy it down South on a cruise? I want to get the best price and have a fun experience buying it! Since it is an investment!


 
I believe you can save 10% if you go to Cartier in the Carribbean. St. Thomas or St. Maarten both have Cartier stores.


----------



## etk123

pamella said:
			
		

> Hi etk, I got my Love cuff first and I was leaving it on 24/7, it didn't
> bother me to sleep in.  When I decided to get the bracelet, I knew I could
> wear it 24/7 because I had been "practicing" with my cuff! The cuff was very
> comfortable for me to leave on.



Thanks for the info! Food for thought... ; D


----------



## darkangel07760

I have a question. I am flying home to the east coast in a few days, and I am going to visit cartier for a new ring... Which one is the bigger Cartier in NYC? I wanted to go to the flagship one. Is it the one on Madison or the one on 5th? Thanks!


----------



## iluvpandora

Haddawaygirl said:


> I am interested in a Love and I have a couple of questions! My husband and I are going to Vegas next month. Is there a store there that someone has experience buying from? Or should I wait and buy it down South on a cruise? I want to get the best price and have a fun experience buying it! Since it is an investment!



If u buy it on the islands the price is a bit negotiable and u will save on sales tax.... Good luck!


----------



## MrRolex

Does anyone here think a man can buy himself and wear the Cartier Love bracelet, or receive them as a gift from family?


----------



## cantbelieve

MrRolex said:
			
		

> Does anyone here think a man can buy himself and wear the Cartier Love bracelet, or receive them as a gift from family?



Yep..pretty sure kanyes are all self bought! N nothing wrong with family love!


----------



## beachy10

MrRolex said:


> Does anyone here think a man can buy himself and wear the Cartier Love bracelet, or receive them as a gift from family?


 
I believe anyone should buy themselves jewelry. Why wait around for someone else to do it. Go for it!


----------



## LVoeletters

iluvpandora said:


> If u buy it on the islands the price is a bit negotiable and u will save on sales tax.... Good luck!



You can negotiable at the cartier there?!?!


----------



## LoveBracelet

MrRolex said:


> Does anyone here think a man can buy himself and wear the Cartier Love bracelet, or receive them as a gift from family?


 
I bought a love for myself a couple of years ago and enjoy it everyday, go for it!


----------



## apple_grapefrui

MrRolex said:


> Does anyone here think a man can buy himself and wear the Cartier Love bracelet, or receive them as a gift from family?



Why not?? I bought a mini love ring for myself around a week ago and loving it


----------



## prplhrt21

Just bought myself the plain love wedding band!! Had a very nice experience!!


----------



## iluvpandora

LVoeletters said:


> You can negotiable at the cartier there?!?!



I personally have never bought anything over there but my friend has gotten up to 20% off love bracelet at the Cartier store in Bahamas. She's also a very good client though just heard that the stores over there are much more lenient and do offer discount and no tax


----------



## sheanabelle

does anyone wear their love bracelet with an hermes clic clac???? just wondering and if you have any pics please share!


----------



## SophiaLee

LVoeletters said:


> You can negotiable at the cartier there?!?!



In my experience you cannot. However it was almost $1000 less to buy my bracelet in St. Martin.


----------



## LoveBracelet

sheanabelle said:


> does anyone wear their love bracelet with an hermes clic clac???? just wondering and if you have any pics please share!


 
Yes, I already posted it elsewhere...


----------



## beachy10

LoveBracelet said:


> Yes, I already posted it elsewhere...


 

Looks great!


----------



## sheanabelle

^agreed! thanks for posting.


----------



## LVoeletters

SophiaLee said:


> In my experience you cannot. However it was almost $1000 less to buy my bracelet in St. Martin.


Wow! Why is it so much cheaper in St. Martin?! I was there two years ago... I really wish I was into Cartier back then! As soon as I came back was when the fever began!


----------



## beachy10

LVoeletters said:


> Wow! Why is it so much cheaper in St. Martin?! I was there two years ago... I really wish I was into Cartier back then! As soon as I came back was when the fever began!


 
I think it has to do with less taxes. I know in St. Thomas all of the designer stuff was 10% less as well. I wish I could have afforded all of my VCA and Cartier a few years back when I was in the Caribbean. I would have saved myself so much. Oh well.


----------



## LVoeletters

beachy10 said:


> I think it has to do with less taxes. I know in St. Thomas all of the designer stuff was 10% less as well. I wish I could have afforded all of my VCA and Cartier a few years back when I was in the Caribbean. I would have saved myself so much. Oh well.


So its not 10% off the retail price its the tax you're saving? Or its 10% off the actual 5575 or whatever it now retails for in the us? Sorry to ask so many questions I think I'm not understanding on my part.


----------



## beachy10

LVoeletters said:


> So its not 10% off the retail price its the tax you're saving? Or its 10% off the actual 5575 or whatever it now retails for in the us? Sorry to ask so many questions I think I'm not understanding on my part.



it's 10% off retail. I think it has to do with less duty (sorry I think me saying tax was confusing).


----------



## LVoeletters

beachy10 said:


> it's 10% off retail. I think it has to do with less duty (sorry I think me saying tax was confusing).


Thank you SO much for clearing this up! I wish I knew this two years ago-- I'm trying to convince my BF for us to go back there next month instead of DR hahaha.


----------



## scarlet555

Can we play a game.  List your wrist size and bangle size.  On a different note, I always feel that my right wrist is bigger, but somehow, tonight they both measure about the same.  

Left wrist is 14cm, right about where the bone is, love size is 16.  wear it on the left all the time.

Now I'm thinking I want a size 17, and somehow I feel it would look more feminine too if it were bigger...  Don't ask...


----------



## LVoeletters

How are the Cartier prices in the dominican republic? And your shopping experience?


----------



## specme

scarlet555 said:


> Can we play a game.  List your wrist size and bangle size.  On a different note, I always feel that my right wrist is bigger, but somehow, tonight they both measure about the same.
> 
> Left wrist is 14cm, right about where the bone is, love size is 16.  wear it on the left all the time.
> 
> Now I'm thinking I want a size 17, and somehow I feel it would look more feminine too if it were bigger...  Don't ask...



I would love to know that info also.
If I can add a ? to this for love owners, is it supposed to fit snug or loose? I wear my jewelry loose ( except earring ). My watch and rings all fit a little loose . Thanks !


----------



## flower28

My wrist also measures 14 cm and I like the look of size 17 BUT it feels too loose for everyday wear. Size 16 is much more comfortable because you don't feel it all the time.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

I bought my 2 loves in st thomas last month, 
Paid 5025 for rose gold
Paid 5400 for white gold
Total with tax included


----------



## scarlet555

flower28 said:


> My wrist also measures 14 cm and I like the look of size 17 BUT it feels *too loose for everyday wear*. Size 16 is much more comfortable because you don't feel it all the time.


 
I tried the 17 first too, but somehow it did look much too loose at first.  But I did not wear jewelry *at all* at the time.  Now that I wear more jewelry, I feel it should be looser.  But what you say makes sense.


----------



## ahertz

Does anyone have a love and the trinity rolling bracelet? I'd love to see if they can be worn together.


----------



## qookymonster

My wrist is 13cm and I wear a size 17. It can get slightly annoying as it's too big and clangs around my wrist, but I usually just push it up my arm and wear it like a cuff. I can slide off the 17 from my arm with a little difficulty and lots of moisturizer, so that's why I'm sticking with the 17!


----------



## callmelulu

Out of curiousity...do you wear your love bracelets on your dominant hand, or on the other?  I'm recently fascinated with these and want to get one...in the next few years at least!  But I wear lots of bigger bangles on my left hand and I'm thinking it might be better on my right hand, tho that's my most used hand, will it get extra scratched?


----------



## LVoeletters

callmelulu said:


> Out of curiousity...do you wear your love bracelets on your dominant hand, or on the other?  I'm recently fascinated with these and want to get one...in the next few years at least!  But I wear lots of bigger bangles on my left hand and I'm thinking it might be better on my right hand, tho that's my most used hand, will it get extra scratched?


I personally would wear it on my dominant hand because I don't want to ruin my MOP vca bracelet or charm bracelet. I would push up the love bangle a little farther down on my wrist so it wouldn't get in the way.


----------



## etk123

callmelulu said:


> Out of curiousity...do you wear your love bracelets on your dominant hand, or on the other?  I'm recently fascinated with these and want to get one...in the next few years at least!  But I wear lots of bigger bangles on my left hand and I'm thinking it might be better on my right hand, tho that's my most used hand, will it get extra scratched?



I wear mine on my non dominant hand. I like it with my wedding rings and don't want the extra wear and tear my dominant would add.


----------



## Dilostyle

I love this thread  I could talk about the love of love all the time


----------



## dbeech

ahertz said:


> Does anyone have a love and the trinity rolling bracelet? I'd love to see if they can be worn together.


 

Yes, I wear a trinity and gold love together. I really like the look. My love has a looser fit than most people wear. I think there are some photos of members wearing the two together. I am in the process of moving so I took my love off, otherwise I would post a pic for you.


----------



## ahertz

dbeech said:


> Yes, I wear a trinity and gold love together. I really like the look. My love has a looser fit than most people wear. I think there are some photos of members wearing the two together. I am in the process of moving so I took my love off, otherwise I would post a pic for you.



Thanks dbeech, I would love to see a picture once you're settled in. I did a search and haven't found anything, but would love to see.   Good luck with the move!


----------



## Onthego

Ladies and gentlemen, if any one saw the Kardashians in the DR episode did you notice that both the brother and Scott the father of the child had love bracelets? There is one scene where they are talking to each other and there is a sliver of a bracelet on both that I think is a love. Just wondering.


----------



## LVoeletters

Onthego said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, if any one saw the Kardashians in the DR episode did you notice that both the brother and Scott the father of the child had love bracelets? There is one scene where they are talking to each other and there is a sliver of a bracelet on both that I think is a love. Just wondering.


Yes they all wear cartier love bracelets minus Kim. Kourtney, Khloe, Scott, Rob, Kendal and Kylie


----------



## bambiv25

Yes they all do wear them! The sister Kourtney has two, one for Scott and the other she says was given by her Mother when she had her son Mason. So I'm sure she'll end up with another soon being that she's preggo!


----------



## SophiaLee

Ugh I wish I didn't know that the kardashians had love bracelets. Oh well, at least Kim doesn't wear one I guess. They are so classless I hate to have anything that is associated with them in any way.


----------



## *MJ*

^ +1


----------



## cupcake34

Hi ladies,

I have a RG Love (plain) and would like to add another one to my collection. I would wear the other Love on my other hand, so that I have a Love on each wrist.

I am wondering which one to choose:

Plain YG Love bangle or YG Love bangle with four diamonds

What would you do?


----------



## specme

cupcake34 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have a RG Love (plain) and would like to add another one to my collection. I would wear the other Love on my other hand, so that I have a Love on each wrist.
> 
> I am wondering which one to choose:
> 
> Plain YG Love bangle or YG Love bangle with four diamonds
> 
> What would you do?



I think either one would look fine!
I love the classic look of no diamonds but since you have the rg without diamonds why not go for the one with diamonds?!?

Just curious but why don't you want to stack them ?
Good luck with your decision .


----------



## cupcake34

Thanks for your answer!

I am leaning more toward the diamond one although I also love the look of the plain Love. But since I already have one...

I don't want to stack them because I don't really like the look of it (I feel that it looks more like a big bangle than two separate ones).


----------



## specme

cupcake34 said:


> Thanks for your answer!
> 
> I am leaning more toward the diamond one although I also love the look of the plain Love. But since I already have one...
> 
> I don't want to stack them because I don't really like the look of it (I feel that it looks more like a big bangle than two separate ones).



Since you like the plain one , how about getting it in plain and a love ring with diamonds !


----------



## cupcake34

Hm, that would be a nice idea  But strangely, I love the bangles but I am not a fan of the rings. I prefer sparkly rings covered with diamonds


----------



## schadenfreude

Lanier said:


> I have the red card -- they pulled my Experian credit report. The card is backed by TD Retail Bank if that helps any! It is a store card and is for purchases at Cartier and Cartier.com. Purchases over $2500 on the red card are interest-free for a year.



Slightly off topic. So any purchase above $2500 is interest free for 12 months? Do you only get this promo once, or any time you make a qualifying purchase? Will the year of no interest get applied automatically, or do you have to request it?


----------



## specme

cupcake34 said:


> Hm, that would be a nice idea  But strangely, I love the bangles but I am not a fan of the rings. I prefer sparkly rings covered with diamonds



So do I ! But i wear my yg love on my right hang and it goes nicely with my yg tennis bracelet and if I'm lucky I will add a yg love bracelet to that arm !


----------



## lovely64

I think I want the gold or rose gold bracelet.


----------



## Lanier

schadenfreude said:
			
		

> Slightly off topic. So any purchase above $2500 is interest free for 12 months? Do you only get this promo once, or any time you make a qualifying purchase? Will the year of no interest get applied automatically, or do you have to request it?



Any purchase above $2500, and anytime you make a qualifying purchase (I made sure to ask before I applied for the card). It should get applied automatically if you are paying with the Red Card. 

Purchases under $2500 are interest free for 6 months.


----------



## cantbelieve

Question...I read somewhere before that some of you guys use those sports plastic bands to wear over your love when u do housework etc..I went to try it on today but it was soooo big that it just went straight over my love!! So where did u get yours??


----------



## Lharding

cantbelieve said:


> Question...I read somewhere before that some of you guys use those sports plastic bands to wear over your love when u do housework etc..I went to try it on today but it was soooo big that it just went straight over my love!! So where did u get yours??



cantbelieve - I wear a terry cloth wristband.  You can find them in the sporting goods department.


----------



## etk123

cantbelieve said:


> Question...I read somewhere before that some of you guys use those sports plastic bands to wear over your love when u do housework etc..I went to try it on today but it was soooo big that it just went straight over my love!! So where did u get yours??



I've never seen a rubber sports bracelet that would fit my sz 16 Love, but the terrycloth stretchy wristbands would. Even better if you could find a ladies or youth size.


----------



## pamella

lovely64 said:


> I think I want the gold or rose gold bracelet.



Yes!  We are here to enable you!  You need to dip your toe in the Cartier pool.
I got both the cuff and the bracelet!


----------



## LVoeletters

_*how did you guys decide between YG or RG?? Unfortunately and fortunately, YG and PG work very nicely on my skin tone, so I wear both YG on some days, and PG on the other days... how do you guys choose which tone to go for in a case such as mine?*_


----------



## etk123

LVoeletters said:


> _*how did you guys decide between YG or RG?? Unfortunately and fortunately, YG and PG work very nicely on my skin tone, so I'll be eventually building a full everyday RG set and an everyday PG set... how do you guys choose which tone to go for in a case such as mine?*_



I think you agonize...and discuss it here with all of us...and just pick one at the last second! A yellow gold Love would be perfect with your new VCA. Absolutely perfect. One set at a time...


----------



## Wild

dbeech said:


> Yes, I wear a *trinity and gold love together*. I really like the look. My love has a looser fit than most people wear. I think there are some photos of members wearing the two together. I am in the process of moving so I took my love off, otherwise I would post a pic for you.


 please post a pictures of your tinity and love that you wear together. Thank You very much


----------



## dannii

schadenfreude said:
			
		

> Slightly off topic. So any purchase above $2500 is interest free for 12 months? Do you only get this promo once, or any time you make a qualifying purchase? Will the year of no interest get applied automatically, or do you have to request it?



Can someone plz tell me what exactly this red card is & do you know if it's only available in USA? I'm from Australia & haven't heard about this before


----------



## missD

As much as I want the Love, I can't for some reason get my mind over the $5500+! LOL! I can afford it, but feels like SUCH A BIG HUMP to get over mentally! How do you ladies do it?


----------



## schadenfreude

dannii said:
			
		

> Can someone plz tell me what exactly this red card is & do you know if it's only available in USA? I'm from Australia & haven't heard about this before



It's Cartier's house credit card. Not sure about international availability. Now that I know I can go for the interest free year again, another little something may be coming my way...


----------



## schadenfreude

missD said:
			
		

> As much as I want the Love, I can't for some reason get my mind over the $5500+! LOL! I can afford it, but feels like SUCH A BIG HUMP to get over mentally! How do you ladies do it?



It was a HUGE MENTAL HUMP. for me, it always comes out to an impulse buy after months of research and comparison shopping. You will know when the time is right!


----------



## dannii

schadenfreude said:
			
		

> It's Cartier's house credit card. Not sure about international availability. Now that I know I can go for the interest free year again, another little something may be coming my way...



Thanks for the info. So is the interest free something they promote from time to time for these card holders, or is it always available with each purchase?


----------



## lumy_

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> how did you guys decide between YG or RG?? Unfortunately and fortunately, YG and PG work very nicely on my skin tone, so I wear both YG on some days, and PG on the other days... how do you guys choose which tone to go for in a case such as mine?



I decided between YG and RG too, initially thought I wanted RG but when I went to try them on, YG suddenly felt more timeless/classic. So since it was my first Love, I went with YG - but I hope to add a RG later


----------



## missD

I am so pissed! I made the mental leap...purchased one today as a belated bday giFt to myself and upon daylight inspection, I saw 4 holes/pits within 1 of the round love icons! I had JUST screwed it on too! So I took it off and now its sitting in a box to be exchanged. 

Now, these aren't small scratches, I own a love ring and with daily wear, I've only gotten minor scratches ---the blemish on my bracelet was like little teeny tiny craters!

Ugh! What a way to ruin my 30th bday present to myself!


----------



## missD

I've attached a picture. Such a waste of my time and emotional excitement!


----------



## dannii

missD said:
			
		

> I am so pissed! I made the mental leap...purchased one today as a belated bday giFt to myself and upon daylight inspection, I saw 4 holes/pits within 1 of the round love icons! I had JUST screwed it on too! So I took it off and now its sitting in a box to be exchanged.
> 
> Now, these aren't small scratches, I own a love ring and with daily wear, I've only gotten minor scratches ---the blemish on my bracelet was like little teeny tiny craters!
> 
> Ugh! What a way to ruin my 30th bday present to myself!



Wow  sorry you had to go through this. Did you buy it from the store or was it Preowned? Either way hopefully you will have it all sorted ASAP!


----------



## missD

CartIer store thankfully.


----------



## Delansify

im traveling to aruba in november and looking to purchase a rose gold love to stack with my white gold. i know there is a cartier store in the renaissance mall and was wondering if anyone had an idea of what the price would be there. is there that much of a difference if i were to buy it there as opposed to the states?


----------



## LuxeDivaNYC

My DH just bought me a Cartier LOVE necklace for our anniversary.  (It is the one with two interlocking rings - one is cartier LOVE design, one is diamonds around the ring)
He purchased this in white gold, which I love..   In general I love white gold/platinum.

However, I have always wanted a Cartier LOVE bracelet, and am intending it to be my next purchase.  It seems that the yellow gold one is the more popular/classic color to get.  
I don't want it to clash with my white gold necklace though.

Should I get the necklace exchanged for a yellow gold version to match the future bracelet?
Or, should I get the bracelet in white gold?
Or, do you think having the non-matching necklace and bracelet is ok?
Sadly, I can't afford two bracelets - I can barely afford one!

HELP!


----------



## almostaddict

I think you should exchange it to YG if you are more happy with it and since u ar planning on getting the bracelet in YG as well. I believe you only have 14 days to do the exchange from the time of purchase. 








			
				LuxeDivaNYC said:
			
		

> My DH just bought me a Cartier LOVE necklace for our anniversary.  (It is the one with two interlocking rings - one is cartier LOVE design, one is diamonds around the ring)
> He purchased this in white gold, which I love..   In general I love white gold/platinum.
> 
> However, I have always wanted a Cartier LOVE bracelet, and am intending it to be my next purchase.  It seems that the yellow gold one is the more popular/classic color to get.
> I don't want it to clash with my white gold necklace though.
> 
> Should I get the necklace exchanged for a yellow gold version to match the future bracelet?
> Or, should I get the bracelet in white gold?
> Or, do you think having the non-matching necklace and bracelet is ok?
> Sadly, I can't afford two bracelets - I can barely afford one!
> 
> HELP!


----------



## LuxeDivaNYC

almostaddict said:


> I think you should exchange it to YG if you are more happy with it and since u ar planning on getting the bracelet in YG as well. I believe you only have 14 days to do the exchange from the time of purchase.


 
14 days? Oh, I didn't know that.. thanks for the tip, I'll ask my DH about it.

To clarify my original post.. I like the necklace better in WG.. but the bracelet better in YG.  Not sure if I should just stick to one color to match, or the two different ones.


----------



## dannii

almostaddict said:
			
		

> I think you should exchange it to YG if you are more happy with it and since u ar planning on getting the bracelet in YG as well. I believe you only have 14 days to do the exchange from the time of purchase.



Not sure if you will find this very helpful, but I generally like yg & want the yg love braclet, however the watch from Cartier I want is in Ss. I don't like 2 tone, but what I decided is that I can always still wear both together as I have seen others on this forum do so and it can look quiet nice. I also thought if it really bothered me then I can just wear them at different times. It was my only conclusion that would work for me. I too thought about a white gold love braclet, but then I would be compromising and not getting the 1 I really want (and the watch I want unfortunately Isn't made in yg...but even if it did, I'm not sure I could afford it in yg with the price tag I would only assume it would be). Hope this helps some how!


----------



## LuxeDivaNYC

dannii said:


> Not sure if you will find this very helpful, but I generally like yg & want the yg love braclet, however the watch from Cartier I want is in Ss. I don't like 2 tone, but what I decided is that I can always still wear both together as I have seen others on this forum do so and it can look quiet nice. I also thought if it really bothered me then I can just wear them at different times. It was my only conclusion that would work for me. I too thought about a white gold love braclet, but then I would be compromising and not getting the 1 I really want (and the watch I want unfortunately Isn't made in yg...but even if it did, I'm not sure I could afford it in yg with the price tag I would only assume it would be). Hope this helps some how!


 
Thanks for the feedback!  My watch is two-tone, and my wedding band/engagement ring are in platinum so looks like WG.  So I guess I can wear the YG LOVE bracelet and it can still match.  Do you think it would look funny with a WG necklace though?  Could I not wear them together?


----------



## dannii

LuxeDivaNYC said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback!  My watch is two-tone, and my wedding band/engagement ring are in platinum so looks like WG.  So I guess I can wear the YG LOVE bracelet and it can still match.  Do you think it would look funny with a WG necklace though?  Could I not wear them together?



If you have a yg love & wg/platinum necklace/rings etc than your 2 tone watch will bring it all together nicely IMO. Where as with my situation I have no 2 tone & my wedding rings & diamond earrings are all set in wg/platinum but everything else I wear only yg. So I think the problem for me was that I had nothing to really bring it all together with. So that's why my only solution was to wear at seperate times if it really bothered me eventually. (I'm a little on the fussy side with things but most people wouldn't probably be bothered by the little silly things that bother me lol)..


----------



## LuxeDivaNYC

dannii said:


> If you have a yg love & wg/platinum necklace/rings etc than your 2 tone watch will bring it all together nicely IMO. Where as with my situation I have no 2 tone & my wedding rings & diamond earrings are all set in wg/platinum but everything else I wear only yg. So I think the problem for me was that I had nothing to really bring it all together with. So that's why my only solution was to wear at seperate times if it really bothered me eventually. (I'm a little on the fussy side with things but most people wouldn't probably be bothered by the little silly things that bother me lol)..


 
Thanks!  Your opinion is highly valued.  I guess if I do wear my two tone watch (and I do all the time), the YG bracelet and WG necklace won't be too weird?
It's such a huge decision since these are pieces that I'll have for the rest of my life, and it's an investment for me.
Thanks so much and if anyone else has any opinions/advice, please do post!


----------



## lumy_

LuxeDivaNYC said:
			
		

> Thanks!  Your opinion is highly valued.  I guess if I do wear my two tone watch (and I do all the time), the YG bracelet and WG necklace won't be too weird?
> It's such a huge decision since these are pieces that I'll have for the rest of my life, and it's an investment for me.
> Thanks so much and if anyone else has any opinions/advice, please do post!



I would get the YG bracelet and keep the WG necklace, it'll look stunning together. I love mixing metals, I think it looks more interesting than wearing all one tone. I wear my YG Love bracelet with a SS Rolex watch every day. I adore the love necklace, it's on my wish list. So I think Wg necklace and a Yg bangle will look great! especially when you have a 2 tone watch to bring the different metals together


----------



## beachy10

LuxeDivaNYC said:


> 14 days? Oh, I didn't know that.. thanks for the tip, I'll ask my DH about it.
> 
> To clarify my original post.. I like the necklace better in WG.. but the bracelet better in YG. Not sure if I should just stick to one color to match, or the two different ones.


 
I've always thought it was 30 day return. I've returned stuff beyond 30 days because I've exchanged it for more $.

I think the love in YG is iconic. I see no issues with wearing the necklace in WG and the bracelet in YG. You can always mix metals, doesn't have to match perfectly.


----------



## LuxeDivaNYC

lumy_ said:


> I would get the YG bracelet and keep the WG necklace, it'll look stunning together. I love mixing metals, I think it looks more interesting than wearing all one tone. I wear my YG Love bracelet with a SS Rolex watch every day. I adore the love necklace, it's on my wish list. So I think Wg necklace and a Yg bangle will look great! especially when you have a 2 tone watch to bring the different metals together


 
You guys are great, thank you so much!  I am feeling much better now about mixing the YG and WG pieces.  Now I just have to figure out whether to get the YG LOVE bangle or cuff.  I really want the bangle, but am not sure about keeping it on 24/7.  I wonder if it will get in the way?  Or set off airport security?  Or worse, I am a big paranoid that I can't "hide" it if I am traveling and feel threatened.  I turn my rings inside my hand and tuck my pendant into my shirt, but the LOVE bracelet is just out there.  AND - impossible to take off if in an emergency situation!


----------



## LuxeDivaNYC

iluvpandora said:


> I personally have never bought anything over there but my friend has gotten up to 20% off love bracelet at the Cartier store in Bahamas. She's also a very good client though just heard that the stores over there are much more lenient and do offer discount and no tax


 
I am stopping in Nassau on a cruise next month and am interested in picking up the LOVE bracelet since it's supposed to be cheaper?  Does anyone have any recommendations or sales associates I should see?  Should I go to the Cartier in Nassau?  Or the Cartier in Atlantis?


----------



## LVoeletters

anyone know of any good sales associates in the domincian republic? I was heading over there at the end of the month.


----------



## Onthego

dannii said:
			
		

> If you have a yg love & wg/platinum necklace/rings etc than your 2 tone watch will bring it all together nicely IMO. Where as with my situation I have no 2 tone & my wedding rings & diamond earrings are all set in wg/platinum but everything else I wear only yg. So I think the problem for me was that I had nothing to really bring it all together with. So that's why my only solution was to wear at seperate times if it really bothered me eventually. (I'm a little on the fussy side with things but most people wouldn't probably be bothered by the little silly things that bother me lol)..



This was such a great answer, because it made me even more sure that I want a YG love bracelet even though I just got a SS Rolex. But I also have a TT Cartier so I can mix and match all I want. Great answer, very thoughtful.


----------



## pws22

Can anyone please update me with the current prices? Yg and Yg with four diamonds  many thanks.


----------



## dannii

Onthego said:
			
		

> This was such a great answer, because it made me even more sure that I want a YG love bracelet even though I just got a SS Rolex. But I also have a TT Cartier so I can mix and match all I want. Great answer, very thoughtful.



Thank you 
You defiantly have a nice few options of ways you can wear a yG love. Enjoy!


----------



## qookymonster

LuxeDivaNYC said:
			
		

> You guys are great, thank you so much!  I am feeling much better now about mixing the YG and WG pieces.  Now I just have to figure out whether to get the YG LOVE bangle or cuff.  I really want the bangle, but am not sure about keeping it on 24/7.  I wonder if it will get in the way?  Or set off airport security?  Or worse, I am a big paranoid that I can't "hide" it if I am traveling and feel threatened.  I turn my rings inside my hand and tuck my pendant into my shirt, but the LOVE bracelet is just out there.  AND - impossible to take off if in an emergency situation!



If you're worried about security while travelling, you could remove the love bracelet before you depart. I never wear anything expensive if I'm going somewhere where I will not feel 100% safe. I have the bracelet btw and never regretted getting it over the cuff.

Of course it is a personal preference btw the cuff and bracelet, but if you travel very frequently, then you might need to consider which one would suit your lifestyle better.


----------



## qookymonster

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> how did you guys decide between YG or RG?? Unfortunately and fortunately, YG and PG work very nicely on my skin tone, so I wear both YG on some days, and PG on the other days... how do you guys choose which tone to go for in a case such as mine?



I always wanted yg as I think it's more classic and timeless than rg, and I like the warmth of yg. However I ended up with rg due to availability issues. I've been hoping that it would fade to yg though, but no such luck! So my vote is yg


----------



## SophiaLee

I've never had an issue with airport security with mine and I travel pretty frequently. Strange.


----------



## qookymonster

SophiaLee said:
			
		

> I've never had an issue with airport security with mine and I travel pretty frequently. Strange.



Maybe it depends on how sensitive the machines are... I have definitely set off the metal detectors and was pretty surprised that I did.. I thought gold was supposed to be an inert metal... Haha


----------



## HermesFSH

I realise this is not the Authentication thread but I posted there and got no answer and I need to know ASAP. Can anyone help me authenticate? The post is here #5711

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/authenticate-this-jewelry-or-seller-30027-381.html


----------



## bagbunny23

Hi Ladies,

I just got a RG love because I wanted something different but I usually wear WG, platinum or silver jewelry. Do you think my RG love would be too out there? I do have a 2 toned Cartier Santos though. Or do you think I should exchange it for a WG love?  Your opinions are much appreciated... Thanks!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Rose gold goes perfectly with white gold/silver. Keep it.


----------



## bagbunny23

LVoeletters said:


> Rose gold goes perfectly with white gold/silver. Keep it.



LVoeletters... thanks for your opinion. I was worried that it wouldn't really go with my normal get up and wanted to be safe by getting the WG. After reading the numerous posts, I noticed that the WG and YG loves were more popular.... so I started second guessing my decision with the RG... thanks again!


----------



## einseine

It might be because the alarms are now more sensitive just before Olympic games or I was wearing two Loves, I set off the arams both at Niece and Heathrow airports 2 weeks ago.  At Niece, I was asked to take it off, but I refused it and I was fully, throughly patted down!!!  I had never set off the arams at any airport before.


----------



## elliesaurus

einseine said:


> It might be because the alarms are now more sensitive just before Olympic games or I was wearing two Loves, I set off the arams both at Niece and Heathrow airports 2 weeks ago.  At Niece, I was asked to take it off, but I refused it and I was fully, throughly patted down!!!  I had never set off the arams at any airport before.



That's interesting because I actually bought my Love in Nice last fall and I didn't set off any alarms on my way out. Maybe they _did_ heighten security!


----------



## Chanelle

How much is the  Heart of Cartier pendant, small size , RG with diamond in USD?  (pic attached)


----------



## einseine

elliesaurus said:


> That's interesting because I actually bought my Love in Nice last fall and I didn't set off any alarms on my way out. Maybe they _did_ heighten security!


 
Hi elliesaurus!
ugh, of course NICE...(:shame. Our flight was BA. They are famous for conducting severe security check. I fly with BA every year, but I had never caught until two weeks ago.  One female officer said, "It's probably because of your Love Bracelets, but I have to put you down."


----------



## lanasyogamama

I always get caught.  But I'm VERY threatening looking


----------



## etk123

lanasyogamama said:


> I always get caught.  But I'm VERY threatening looking



You look like this? :ninja:  Or like this?


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> You look like this? :ninja: Or like this?


 
Or perhaps like this. :afrocool:


----------



## LVoeletters

does anyone have a tank steel watch with a yellow love bangle or a steel ballon bleu with a yellow love bangle? if possible could some one please provide me a pic? thanks! I'm trying to decide whether or not I could be okay with that combo because I am starting to only wear yellow gold, but it won't be possible to get a gold cartier watch for a while so I was thinking of one of the above watches.


----------



## etk123

einseine said:


> Or perhaps like this. :afrocool:






LVoeletters said:


> does anyone have a tank steel watch with a yellow love bangle or a steel ballon bleu with a yellow love bangle? if possible could some one please provide me a pic? thanks! I'm trying to decide whether or not I could be okay with that combo because I am starting to only wear yellow gold, but it won't be possible to get a gold cartier watch for a while so I was thinking of one of the above watches.



Three avatars up , on lanasyogamama
Oops make it four


----------



## LVoeletters

etk123 said:


> Three avatars up , on lanasyogamama
> Oops make it four



I love LYM's avatar! I should have specified the small size though, I love big watches but the medium is bigger than my whole wrist lol so its hard for me to gauge


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Just passs tsa for the first time with my bracelets and I kept ringing and ringing. Had to get the full body pat down. She told me if I had one it wouldn't ring. =( I love my 2


----------



## VuittonsLover

I wear two love bracelets and fly about 6 times a year.  never put off any alarms anywhere.


----------



## einseine

Sweetyqbk said:


> Just passs tsa for the first time with my bracelets and I kept ringing and ringing. Had to get the full body pat down. She told me *if I had one it wouldn't ring. =( I love my 2*


 
I see!


----------



## Barbieq8

Hello, im planning to get one but i dont have a chance to try them, i need help, I already have Hermes Clic clac in PM and GM, both fit but the PM is tight and not moving alot, I like the fit for the GM, so what size is compare exactly like the Hermes GM size? my wrist size is between 6" and 6.5? Please help thanks


----------



## LVoeletters

LVoeletters said:


> does anyone have a tank steel watch with a yellow love bangle or a steel ballon bleu with a yellow love bangle? if possible could some one please provide me a pic? thanks! I'm trying to decide whether or not I could be okay with that combo because I am starting to only wear yellow gold, but it won't be possible to get a gold cartier watch for a while so I was thinking of one of the above watches.



anyone by any chance (have the small watches)


----------



## beachy10

Barbieq8 said:


> Hello, im planning to get one but i dont have a chance to try them, i need help, I already have Hermes Clic clac in PM and GM, both fit but the PM is tight and not moving alot, I like the fit for the GM, so what size is compare exactly like the Hermes GM size? my wrist size is between 6" and 6.5? Please help thanks


 
The 17 is the same size as the clic clac PM. My wrist is 6.5" and I wear the 17.
I imagine the 18 would comare to the GM. Hopefully someone can chime in that wears an 18.


----------



## SophiaLee

beachy10 said:


> The 17 is the same size as the clic clac PM. My wrist is 6.5" and I wear the 17.
> I imagine the 18 would comare to the GM. Hopefully someone can chime in that wears an 18.



I was sized to wear between the 16 and 17, but I got an 18. I like the looser fit. My wrist is a 5.75 I think? Definitely under 6. Maybe even 5.5".


----------



## LVoeletters

Ladies, do you think a bracelet like this would sit nicely with a love bangle:
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...frica-large-bangle?ID=551175&CategoryID=17793


----------



## SophiaLee

LVoeletters said:


> Ladies, do you think a bracelet like this would sit nicely with a love bangle:
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...frica-large-bangle?ID=551175&CategoryID=17793



I don't really like it. Sorry. 

I think Hermes solid gold CDCs or Kelly bangles and Anita Ko or Eddie borgo spike bracelets look the best with the love. Jmo.


----------



## LVoeletters

SophiaLee said:


> I don't really like it. Sorry.
> 
> I think Hermes solid gold CDCs or Kelly bangles and Anita Ko or Eddie borgo spike bracelets look the best with the love. Jmo.



Oh no I wasn't interested in purchasing this specific bracelet, but there is a tiffany bracelet I want where its a thin bangle with a center piece that is 3/4 of an inch wide. So i was using this to see if like the proportion of the bangle would work.


----------



## lanasyogamama

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Ladies, do you think a bracelet like this would sit nicely with a love bangle:
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/marco-bicego-africa-large-bangle?ID=551175&CategoryID=17793



It kind of reminds me of the Clou!  I like it. I just  wonder about the roundness vs oval ness.


----------



## Dilostyle

I am doing my homework   I am wanting to get another love.  I have a WG plain and am so much in love that I am wanting a YG plain, so my question is..... do I get the same size or smaller?  If you have photos to share I would appreciate it.


----------



## LVoeletters

lanasyogamama said:


> It kind of reminds me of the Clou!  I like it. I just  wonder about the roundness vs oval ness.



That is a good point too, the tiffany bangle I was looking at is also oval thankfully. But am I right to conclude that a round bangle would not look right with a love?


----------



## JPsb

Dilostyle said:


> I am doing my homework   I am wanting to get another love.  I have a WG plain and am so much in love that I am wanting a YG plain, so my question is..... do I get the same size or smaller?  If you have photos to share I would appreciate it.



here is mine, size 17 (both). too bad, my WG broke twice, so no longer wearing them.


----------



## dannii

JPsb said:
			
		

> here is mine, size 17 (both). too bad, my WG broke twice, so no longer wearing them.



They look beautiful together. Sorry to hear they broke. Hopefully u can have it sorted with Cartier


----------



## dannii

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> That is a good point too, the tiffany bangle I was looking at is also oval thankfully. But am I right to conclude that a round bangle would not look right with a love?



I would love to hear people opinions on this too. I thought it could but I have never tried the combo together to see....


----------



## schadenfreude

dannii said:
			
		

> I would love to hear people opinions on this too. I thought it could but I have never tried the combo together to see....



It depends on how OCD you are, I think! I bought a YG cuff to go with my WG bangle and the difference in shape and size made me nuts. Cuff got exchanged for a bangle and all is well in my little world. But other people stack the cuff and bangle all the time. So I don't think stacking a round bangle with the Love is unilaterally wrong, it just depends on personal preference.


----------



## specme

JPsb said:


> here is mine, size 17 (both). too bad, my WG broke twice, so no longer wearing them.



How did your WG break ? ( Sorry if I'm being nosy !)


----------



## shpahlc

JPsb said:


> here is mine, size 17 (both). too bad, my WG broke twice, so no longer wearing them.



Oh no! Is it the newer design? This is why I'm hesitating to buy one (but probably still will...)


----------



## ratrat

Hi, I wear my Love very loose (18) & no problem for last 5years - my friend is thinking about getting 16, which is quite snug for her.

She is worrying what will happen in the Sauna (she goes her club regularly and enjoy Sauna/Steam room long session).

Mine is fine because it's loose I can move around - she is worrying if it's too snug there is no room to fiddle if it's get too hot?  She would like to wear it all the time.

Any opinion/suggestion appreciated!!


----------



## cupcake34

Do you know her wrist size?


----------



## ratrat

^^ Just under 6 inches.  She tried at C concession at Harrods and happy with 16 fit - she cannot turn it all around.  Now the choices are YG or RG & how many diamonds (!)

I do go into Sauna, Love does get hot (so are the rings etc) but not 'burning' as such, so I don't think there should be a problem really, but she is worried to make ££££ mistakes.


----------



## cupcake34

I guess her wrist would swell a bit because of the heat but it should be back to normal afterwards. If she is happy with the fit and feels comfortable, she should choose the 16. Otherwise she might be better off if she chose the 17. 

As for color and diamonds... that is a tough decision  I love both YG and RG so I'd say that it depends on her skin tone and what suits her better. Personally, I prefer the love without diamonds; there are much more beautiful diamond braclets available. The classic screw design is what appeals most to me. But having that said, everyone is different!


----------



## ratrat

Hmmm if I mention 'swell' she will jump to 17 I guess, I have to break that information gently & rationally - oh why don't they offer half sizes! 

I'm WG person so the colour decision is up to her - love RG personally but it doesn't agree with my skin tone.  

Many thanks for your help


----------



## Dilostyle

JPsb said:


> here is mine, size 17 (both). too bad, my WG broke twice, so no longer wearing them.



Thanks for your response.  What happened to your WG ?  How did it break and where?  I am really loving the WG and YG mixed.  I never used to but its growing on me. Seeing them together in this forum is making me a believer


----------



## Dilostyle

Has anyone heard when the next price increase is?  Is it in the near future?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Dilostyle said:


> Has anyone heard when the next price increase is? Is it in the near future?


 
I am wonderig the same. I want to get mine in August after I get my bonus from work.


----------



## beachy10

Dilostyle said:


> Has anyone heard when the next price increase is? Is it in the near future?


 
I haven't heard anything.


----------



## stylist d

Hey Ladies,

Trying to decide if I should get a size 16 or 17 in the love bracelet. My wrist is 5.75 inches. It's a tough one... The two sizes have a difference of .4 cm


----------



## shpahlc

stylist d said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Trying to decide if I should get a size 16 or 17 in the love bracelet. My wrist is 5.75 inches. It's a tough one... The two sizes have a difference of .4 cm



I'm in between as well. Tried on the sizers the other day and the 17 is pretty loose - I'm worried that because I'm typing about 8 hours a day it will get pretty scratched.


----------



## shpahlc

NikkisABagGirl said:
			
		

> I am wonderig the same. I want to get mine in August after I get my bonus from work.



I am too! I will be buying in the next few weeks and am worried that it could happen between now and then.


----------



## natachalulu

Hi ladies,i´m new to this thread.Can anyone tell me where is cheaper for the love bracelet,Paris or the U.S.?
TIA


----------



## Lexgal

The Boston store is great.  a love is on my wish list but I can't decide which one.  Last week I did some research. The SA was wonderful. She measured my wrist but then let me try ion the actual bracelets. I now know the size but cant decide between the RG and the WG.  Oh well, bday is a few months away.


----------



## shpahlc

Lexgal said:


> The Boston store is great.  a love is on my wish list but I can't decide which one.  Last week I did some research. The SA was wonderful. She measured my wrist but then let me try ion the actual bracelets. I now know the size but cant decide between the RG and the WG.  Oh well, bday is a few months away.



That's so weird - the SA in San Francsico told me they never let you try on the actual bracelet because "it's real gold" and will scratch it. If I'm spending $6k, I would like to try on before I buy!


----------



## beachy10

shpahlc said:


> That's so weird - the SA in San Francsico told me they never let you try on the actual bracelet because "it's real gold" and will scratch it. If I'm spending $6k, I would like to try on before I buy!



some let you, some don't. it seems to vary


----------



## shpahlc

beachy10 said:


> some let you, some don't. it seems to vary



Sigh...so it seems.


----------



## Madelinne

Does anyone know if the pave comes in all 3 colours of the gold? And the aprox prices?


----------



## Seham

natachalulu said:


> Hi ladies,i´m new to this thread.Can anyone tell me where is cheaper for the love bracelet,Paris or the U.S.?
> TIA



Paris for sure!
You can see the price difference from one country to another Cartier website
Also don't forget that if you don't live in France you don't have to pay tax


----------



## SophiaLee

Madelinne said:


> Does anyone know if the pave comes in all 3 colours of the gold? And the aprox prices?



Yeah it does. Price is around $38k? Maybe a little more but in that ballpark. The one with diamond screws is more tho.


----------



## beachy10

shpahlc said:


> Sigh...so it seems.


 
from my experience in SF the first time i tried on Love i tried on the real thing and it was with salesperson A. Next time salesperson B didn't let me try it on (which is the one I bought). Salesperson C let me try it on half way, sort of laying on my wrist. It's possible they had a few bad experiences with people trying them on? I still think they should let people try them on as long as it's not with other jewelry. I think half of the fun of purchasing an item is being able to try it on in the store.


----------



## missD

I think with the premiums that they charge, they should replicate their sizers completely IDENTICAL to the real love because the sizers are different. These SAs keep saying "its the sameeee...blah blah blah." No honey, it's not. The sizer feels a little bigger! LOL I can wEar 16 well on the sizer, but the real Love 16 feels tight.


----------



## laurenychu

hi! i`m a long time lurker..trying to save for a love myself but i keep getting distracted by shoes! i was reading back about the airport security..how do they expect you to take it off? i mean..it`s not like people normally carry their screwdrivers with them..in which case THAT should be more of a security concern!


----------



## elliesaurus

laurenychu said:


> hi! i`m a long time lurker..trying to save for a love myself but i keep getting distracted by shoes! i was reading back about the airport security..how do they expect you to take it off? i mean..it`s not like people normally carry their screwdrivers with them..in which case THAT should be more of a security concern!



They always ask you to take them off but if you explain to them that it's screwed on, they'll just wand you down.


----------



## Lexgal

shpahlc said:


> That's so weird - the SA in San Francsico told me they never let you try on the actual bracelet because "it's real gold" and will scratch it. If I'm spending $6k, I would like to try on before I buy!



The SA was great. I tried on a RG in 16 and a WG 17 to see which I liked. She did ask me to take off my BB watch to avoid scratching the bracelets.


----------



## tutushopper

laurenychu said:


> hi! i`m a long time lurker..trying to save for a love myself but i keep getting distracted by shoes! i was reading back about the airport security..how do they expect you to take it off? i mean..it`s not like people normally carry their screwdrivers with them..in which case THAT should be more of a security concern!



I have traveled a great deal, and have never set off the sensors with any of my jewelry (necklace, love bracelet, rings, etc.).  My love was given to me by my then fiance', and he had the screwdriver, not me.  There would have been no way for me to take it off, but I honestly never set off the alarms with it on.  

Many people have implanted metal screws and plates, and those don't set them off either, usually.  It's the big stuff like really big watches and belt buckles that usually set them off.


----------



## tingy

Hi girls, I just want to share that I was so tempted to get a bracelet after reading through this thread that I got a friend who's leaving from heathrow to look out for me and she got it at about usd800 cheaper than the local price where I live. I went for RG size 16. Can't wait!


----------



## etk123

laurenychu said:


> hi! i`m a long time lurker..trying to save for a love myself but i keep getting distracted by shoes! i was reading back about the airport security..how do they expect you to take it off? i mean..it`s not like people normally carry their screwdrivers with them..in which case THAT should be more of a security concern!



They will just wand you. It's not a big deal. I know each airport is different, but we've been specifically told _not_ to remove our watches/jewelry.


----------



## shpahlc

tingy said:


> Hi girls, I just want to share that I was so tempted to get a bracelet after reading through this thread that I got a friend who's leaving from heathrow to look out for me and she got it at about usd800 cheaper than the local price where I live. I went for RG size 16. Can't wait!



How is that?


----------



## tingy

shpahlc said:
			
		

> How is that?



I guess because I'm in Asia where things from the European brands (cartier, hermes, chanel etc) typically cost more. And heathrow's prices are tax-free.....actually even American brands are more expensive - you won't believe how much a&f cost here!


----------



## lumy_

tingy said:


> Hi girls, I just want to share that I was so tempted to get a bracelet after reading through this thread that I got a friend who's leaving from heathrow to look out for me and she got it at about usd800 cheaper than the local price where I live. I went for RG size 16. Can't wait!



Congrats! What was the retail (in GBP) at Heathrow?


----------



## cantbelieve

tingy said:
			
		

> I guess because I'm in Asia where things from the European brands (cartier, hermes, chanel etc) typically cost more. And heathrow's prices are tax-free.....actually even American brands are more expensive - you won't believe how much a&f cost here!



There were love bracelets at the airport?? Ahhhhh


----------



## LoveBracelet

cantbelieve said:


> There were love bracelets at the airport?? Ahhhhh


 
There are Cartier and Hermes shops at Roissy airport (Paris)


----------



## tingy

lumy_ said:
			
		

> Congrats! What was the retail (in GBP) at Heathrow?



My friend quoted me in local currency but if I convert it back to gbp I would say its about gbp3,450. Which is great because the gbp price listed on Cartier.com says gbp4,050 thereabouts if I don't remember wrongly. So it's like 15% cheaper....


----------



## tingy

cantbelieve said:
			
		

> There were love bracelets at the airport?? Ahhhhh



Yes! And I was lucky cos they were out of all sizes except 1 piece in size 16!


----------



## tingy

tingy said:
			
		

> My friend quoted me in local currency but if I convert it back to gbp I would say its about gbp3,450. Which is great because the gbp price listed on Cartier.com says gbp4,050 thereabouts if I don't remember wrongly. So it's like 15% cheaper....



Update: the heathrow price was actually gbp3,375!


----------



## cantbelieve

tingy said:
			
		

> Update: the heathrow price was actually gbp3,375!



They sell at heathrow?? I'm amazed...which terminal?


----------



## Aimee3401

Any ladies wear a size 21? I have a fairly large wrist 7-7.5 inches and when measured in cm it is 19 cm. would I order a 20 or 21? I prefer it to be a bit loose so I can push it up my arm at work. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Candice0985

Aimee3401 said:


> Any ladies wear a size 21? I have a fairly large wrist 7-7.5 inches and when measured in cm it is 19 cm. would I order a 20 or 21? I prefer it to be a bit loose so I can push it up my arm at work. Any advice is appreciated!


my wrist is 7 inches and I wore a size 20  and I was able to push it up my arm about 3 inches


----------



## Aimee3401

Candice0985 said:


> my wrist is 7 inches and I wore a size 20  and I was able to push it up my arm about 3 inches



Thanks for your help!


----------



## mai_LV

Hi! I just bought the YG Love bracelet this past weekend and have been wearing if 24/7!  I am planning to wear it as my daily bracelet but am concerned if that's ok?  Is it ok to do dishes, shower, light house cleaning, etc?? Also, if you wear yours everyday, do you get lotion build up on it??  How do I clean it? Soap and water?? 

TIA!


----------



## robertsn6534

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know if Cartier ships overseas? Or would I have to purchase it in the local stores? 

Also would it be cheapest in London airport? The RG/YG love bracelet equates to about 43xx for me after converting euro to aud but I believe it's 6xxx here >.<

Tia =)


----------



## Candice0985

mai_LV said:


> Hi! I just bought the YG Love bracelet this past weekend and have been wearing if 24/7!  I am planning to wear it as my daily bracelet but am concerned if that's ok?  Is it ok to do dishes, shower, light house cleaning, etc?? Also, if you wear yours everyday, do you get lotion build up on it??  How do I clean it? Soap and water??
> 
> TIA!


it's meant to be worn 24/7 and withstand all of the above and more! enjoy your new bracelet 
just clean it with windex and water or dishsoap and water, scrub with a soft toothbrush


----------



## Lovefour

I just got my first yg love 3 weeks ago and I never take it off! It will get scratched so try and not worry and enjoy it! I already want a rg to add to the yg!


----------



## ilovchanel

tingy said:


> Yes! And I was lucky cos they were out of all sizes except 1 piece in size 16!



Congrats!! do they accept credit card payment at the airport? TIA


----------



## Seham

mai_LV said:


> Hi! I just bought the YG Love bracelet this past weekend and have been wearing if 24/7!  I am planning to wear it as my daily bracelet but am concerned if that's ok?  Is it ok to do dishes, shower, light house cleaning, etc?? Also, if you wear yours everyday, do you get lotion build up on it??  How do I clean it? Soap and water??
> 
> TIA!



Congratulations and have fun wearing ur Love!
As for cleaning u can go back to Cartier and ask for a free Cartier cleaning kit and use that for cleaning its safer I think


----------



## etk123

Seham said:


> Congratulations and have fun wearing ur Love!
> As for cleaning u can go back to Cartier and ask for a free Cartier cleaning kit and use that for cleaning its safer I think



Thank you for totally jogging my memory! I was thinking today that I thought I had a polishing cloth but couldn't for the life of me think of what/where it was. It's in the Cartier cleaning kit lol! Now I have to go use it, thanks!!


----------



## Lovefour

That's interesting when I asked my SA about cleaning my Love Bracelet he told me just use a cloth. I don't understand why they just don't give you the Cartier CLeaning kit.


----------



## tingy

ilovchanel said:
			
		

> Congrats!! do they accept credit card payment at the airport? TIA



Yes they do!


----------



## beachy10

Lovefour said:


> That's interesting when I asked my SA about cleaning my Love Bracelet he told me just use a cloth. I don't understand why they just don't give you the Cartier CLeaning kit.


 
They may not have them in stock.


----------



## natachalulu

Seham said:


> Paris for sure!
> You can see the price difference from one country to another Cartier website
> Also don't forget that if you don't live in France you don't have to pay tax


Thank you.i´m gonna try to buy it in paris next week.


----------



## Barbieq8

Hello, I just got a RG love bracelet Few days ago as a gift, its size 17. My wrist size is 16cm. its fits and move 2 inchs but i move it, the screws leavs marks on my skin and its i feel its tight. I decide to take it back and they order for me size 18. My question should i get an 18 or 19? My friends took it back to cartier and re order size 18, i dont have a chance to go and try. i attached some pics of the size 17 on me.


----------



## Lovefour

I just went through the same thing with my sizing. After wearing the bracelet for 4 days I panicked and thought the 17 was to small. I was so upset and then I went back to Cartier and my SA told me I was stuck with it because I wore it. So I felt sick but then I got used to it and now I do love it. It took me about 2 weeks to get comfortable with it. My next one I will get an 18 but i do love the tighter fit. My suggestion is to exchange it right away. Sometimes the will give you a hard time. I did see on this thread it's a common issue with the sizing. The SA says you should always get 2 the same size but I saw on this site someone with 2 different sizes and it looked great. The other thing is one wrist is larger so switch wrists and see. Let us know what happens but don't wait if you want a different size. To me the 18 felt much bigger and to tell you the truth i think I am a 17 and a half!


----------



## Barbieq8

Hello thanks for the reply, they did accept the return and they order a larger size necause its out of stock, i have diffrent size wrists one is bigger and the other is smaller, thats why i need larger size for my 16.4 cm wrist. I dont know if i should get 18 or 19. The 17 fits and i can move it little but still i can feel it there tight i need it losser. Its a life bracelet and want to wear it and stack it in the future


----------



## LoveBracelet

Barbieq8 said:


> Hello thanks for the reply, they did accept the return and they order a larger size necause its out of stock, i have diffrent size wrists one is bigger and the other is smaller, thats why i need larger size for my 16.4 cm wrist. I dont know if i should get 18 or 19. The 17 fits and i can move it little but still i can feel it there tight i need it losser. Its a life bracelet and want to wear it and stack it in the future


 
I have a 17 cm wrist and went for a 19, just perfect for me. I think you should get the 18, if it is too loose, it is rather annoying when you are wearing it everyday...
Jus out of curiosity, what is the "nail" bracelet you are wearing in one of your picture?


----------



## Barbieq8

LoveBracelet said:


> I have a 17 cm wrist and went for a 19, just perfect for me. I think you should get the 18, if it is too loose, it is rather annoying when you are wearing it everyday...
> Jus out of curiosity, what is the "nail" bracelet you are wearing in one of your picture?



Thanks alot ! I really dont know what size should i go for, 17 is fine but very tight and not moving and leaves marks on my skin. The nail bracelet is from CcSkye in rose gold


----------



## LoveBracelet

Barbieq8 said:


> Thanks alot ! I really dont know what size should i go for, 17 is fine but very tight and not moving and leaves marks on my skin. The nail bracelet is from CcSkye in rose gold


 
Thanks for the info, I'm sure these small nail bracelets are great stackers! The cartier rules for the Love bracelet sizing are wrist + 1 cm if you like it tight and wrist + 2 cm if you prefer it looser. 17 seems to be definitely small for you, 18 should be perfect


----------



## freshie2096

I would choose size 18 if i were you for the love but it gives a perfect look when you paired it with nail bracelet tho


----------



## Barbieq8

freshie2096 said:
			
		

> I would choose size 18 if i were you for the love but it gives a perfect look when you paired it with nail bracelet tho



Thank you , yeah i think i will get 18  i love the nail bracelet! It looks so good.


----------



## Lovefour

I think 18 will be great! Take a pic when you get it!


----------



## LVoeletters

Barbieq8 said:
			
		

> Hello, I just got a RG love bracelet Few days ago as a gift, its size 17. My wrist size is 16cm. its fits and move 2 inchs but i move it, the screws leavs marks on my skin and its i feel its tight. I decide to take it back and they order for me size 18. My question should i get an 18 or 19? My friends took it back to cartier and re order size 18, i dont have a chance to go and try. i attached some pics of the size 17 on me.



I really like te nail bracelet! May I ask where you got it?


----------



## Barbieq8

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> I really like te nail bracelet! May I ask where you got it?



Hi thank you, its from ccskye in rose gold, you can find it online. My friend got it for me, but if you google it ccskye nail bracelet you will find many online stores that sale it, they come in diffrent shades gold, rose gold, and silver.


----------



## missD

My new-system screw loosened today. Significantly. Luckily I saw the change in screw direction, the "/" and the "\" (I hope you know what I mean).

Anyways, I tightened it up and I hope it won't happen again. I've owned this piece for about 1+ month....


----------



## chaveene

missD said:


> My new-system screw loosened today. Significantly. Luckily I saw the change in screw direction, the "/" and the "\" (I hope you know what I mean).
> 
> Anyways, I tightened it up and I hope it won't happen again. I've owned this piece for about 1+ month....



Oh dear. I have just purchased one today and will be collecting it after the engraving is done. The SA told me to check on the screws every 2 days. I guess we'll hafta do that just in case.


----------



## chaveene

Also, does anyone know if you are allowed to bring the screwdriver up the plane? I travel to UK back and fourth often, and security scanning there is pretty strict. I have to remove my cardigan/jacket and when my bracelets are exposed, I'll be asked to remove them too (I wear a silver and RG bracelet 24/7). With the LOVE bracelet, I don't wanna attract any attention and would rather remove it prior the scanning.


----------



## Lovefour

I am stopping in the manhattan boutique today to see about getting mine engraved. I have also had mine for a month. I will ask about the new screw system because i was told to tighten it within the first week and then it would be set. We should not have to check it every two days. The whole point of the LB is to wear it and feel secure. I am going to get it insured I think with this new screw system it's worth it. I will let you know if I get any info.


----------



## lovely64

ilovchanel said:


> Congrats!! do they accept credit card payment at the airport? TIA


 Of course they do. People don´t carry that much cash around.


----------



## purseaddict86

chaveene said:
			
		

> Also, does anyone know if you are allowed to bring the screwdriver up the plane? I travel to UK back and fourth often, and security scanning there is pretty strict. I have to remove my cardigan/jacket and when my bracelets are exposed, I'll be asked to remove them too (I wear a silver and RG bracelet 24/7). With the LOVE bracelet, I don't wanna attract any attention and would rather remove it prior the scanning.



You will not have to remove it for security. It is best not to take off you love bracelet. It's meant to be worn everyday. Don't worry about security at the airport. I have two bracelets on and I have never been stopped.


----------



## mai_LV

I traveled to Ohio this past weekend and was wearing my YG love bracelet.  It beeped both times (going to and coming back from Ohio)!  They had to do a pat down on me both times! It's a little inconvenient but not too bad.  I rather they pat me down then have to deal with the hassle of taking it on and off!  My husband was a little annoyed that he spent so much money for such inconvenience!  LOL


----------



## pamela78

Hi ladies, I just got my gold love bracelet & had to share! It's size 17!  Don't think I'll ever take it off! In love with it! Here it is! SA delivered it to my house last night & threw in a few Cartier puzzles, building blocks & coloring in books for my little guy!


----------



## Barbieq8

pamela78 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I just got my gold love bracelet & had to share! It's size 17!  Don't think I'll ever take it off! In love with it! Here it is! SA delivered it to my house last night & threw in a few Cartier puzzles, building blocks & coloring in books for my little guy!



Gongrats ! Looking real good on you, i got mine last week but return it back for larger size, whats your wrist size? Enjoy it


----------



## jbweyer

pamela78 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I just got my gold love bracelet & had to share! It's size 17!  Don't think I'll ever take it off! In love with it! Here it is! SA delivered it to my house last night & threw in a few Cartier puzzles, building blocks & coloring in books for my little guy!



Love this. They look so classy and clean!


----------



## Lovefour

Enjoy you are going to love it!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Congrats!  Gorgeous on you!


----------



## etk123

pamela78 said:


> Hi ladies, I just got my gold love bracelet & had to share! It's size 17!  Don't think I'll ever take it off! In love with it! Here it is! SA delivered it to my house last night & threw in a few Cartier puzzles, building blocks & coloring in books for my little guy!



How beautiful! I'm longing for a yg too, looks perfect on you. And what amazing customer service.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Ladies, some quick advice needed as I am far far away from a Cartier boutique and would need to order over the phone. What size bangle for a wrist that is exactly 7 inches?


----------



## Barbieq8

StylishFarmer said:
			
		

> Ladies, some quick advice needed as I am far far away from a Cartier boutique and would need to order over the phone. What size bangle for a wrist that is exactly 7 inches?



Hello, i think size 20 will be perfect for you as your wrist size is 18 cm you add 1 cm for tight fit and 2 for good fit. My wrist size is 16 cm and i got the 17cm i hate how tight it was, i just retun it and waiting for a 18cm. Some like it tight, its your  prefrance both 19 and 20 will fit.


----------



## ilovchanel

lovely64 said:


> Of course they do. People don´t carry that much cash around.



Thank you! Last time I reserved a love bracelet prior to my arrival and they only accept wire transfer and that was very disappointing! The advantage is that you will for sure get the bracelet.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Barbieq8 said:
			
		

> Hello, i think size 20 will be perfect for you as your wrist size is 18 cm you add 1 cm for tight fit and 2 for good fit. My wrist size is 16 cm and i got the 17cm i hate how tight it was, i just retun it and waiting for a 18cm. Some like it tight, its your  prefrance both 19 and 20 will fit.



Thank you do much! There is a size 20 WG on eBay for $4300 ( offers accepted) with the box and paperwork etc and I am so tempted! I just bought a Chanel bag and am thinking I should have not been so hasty.


----------



## lovely64

ilovchanel said:


> Thank you! Last time I reserved a love bracelet prior to my arrival and they only accept wire transfer and that was very disappointing! The advantage is that you will for sure get the bracelet.


 I think that must have been because you did in via the phone? You say you reserved it, and of course they want wire transfer then to make sure you pay? Maybe that was why?


----------



## esile

purseaddict86 said:


> You will not have to remove it for security. It is best not to take off you love bracelet. It's meant to be worn everyday. Don't worry about security at the airport. I have two bracelets on and I have never been stopped.



Thanks for answering this. I've been itching to get one and hadn't thought about this. Good to know!


----------



## etk123

So my Love bracelet just earned me a very intimate and public pat down at the airport lol! The metal detector beeped, I pulled up my sleeves to show my wrists, and the TSA guy said "oh, that doesn't come off." I  agreed and he got on his walkie talkie for a female frisk! No big deal, it added about 5 minutes total to getting through. I could feel myself blushing like crazy though. She definitely didn't miss any spots! I've flown I think 5 times since I got my bracelet, this was the first time I got stopped. I was actually really shocked that the security guy knew what it was. I guess Love bracelets are more common around here than I thought!


----------



## dianahuang

Finally my LOVE has arrived!!! my dream wedding band Mini love PG size 47. The size isn't available in my city and they should order it from Paris. It took almost 2 months. So here it is....


----------



## Barbieq8

dianahuang said:
			
		

> Finally my LOVE has arrived!!! my dream wedding band Mini love PG size 47. The size isn't available in my city and they should order it from Paris. It took almost 2 months. So here it is....



Wow ! Congrats, looks so amazing. Love it


----------



## cupcake34

I just wondered if you think that the Love Collection will ever be discontinued by Cartier?


----------



## schadenfreude

etk123 said:


> So my Love bracelet just earned me a very intimate and public pat down at the airport lol! The metal detector beeped, I pulled up my sleeves to show my wrists, and the TSA guy said "oh, that doesn't come off." I  agreed and he got on his walkie talkie for a female frisk! No big deal, it added about 5 minutes total to getting through. I could feel myself blushing like crazy though. She definitely didn't miss any spots! I've flown I think 5 times since I got my bracelet, this was the first time I got stopped. I was actually really shocked that the security guy knew what it was. I guess Love bracelets are more common around here than I thought!



Sigh! I know lots of people here have had no problems, but EVERY SINGLE TIME I've flown, I get flagged and molested by rude TSA agents... even after going through those sophisticated imaging booths where you have to stand with your arms up and all. It is such a massive PITA and an embarrassment. I'm just grateful I don't have to fly often.


----------



## dianahuang

Barbieq8 said:
			
		

> Wow ! Congrats, looks so amazing. Love it



Thank u


----------



## cocopuff

Hi everybody... I love all the pictures of your love collection..

Does anyone know if there will be a price increase anytime soon ? I am looking to purchase my first love piece and would love to do that before the price gets more insane.  Tia


----------



## Seham

cocopuff said:
			
		

> Hi everybody... I love all the pictures of your love collection..
> 
> Does anyone know if there will be a price increase anytime soon ? I am looking to purchase my first love piece and would love to do that before the price gets more insane.  Tia



Last price increase was around May so if they do have an increase it would be around the same time next time but we can't be quite sure


----------



## kaz37

etk123 said:


> So my Love bracelet just earned me a very intimate and public pat down at the airport lol! The metal detector beeped, I pulled up my sleeves to show my wrists, and the TSA guy said "oh, that doesn't come off." I  agreed and he got on his walkie talkie for a female frisk! No big deal, it added about 5 minutes total to getting through. I could feel myself blushing like crazy though. She definitely didn't miss any spots! I've flown I think 5 times since I got my bracelet, this was the first time I got stopped. I was actually really shocked that the security guy knew what it was. I guess Love bracelets are more common around here than I thought!



I regularly get frisked at airports both before and after getting my Love bracelet. I am more surprised when I don't beep than when I do. I don't mind - it shows that security is alert. However, when travelling alone, I do worry that my laptop and handbag will be taken from the conveyor belt by some unscrupulous person before security finishes frisking me!


----------



## cocopuff

Thank you Seham


----------



## Seham

cocopuff said:


> Thank you Seham



Any time


----------



## cocopuff

Finally took the plunge


----------



## Barbieq8

cocopuff said:
			
		

> Finally took the plunge



Wow love it ! Congrats , looks so good cant wait to get mine  is this yg or rg? What is the size of it and your wrist love the fit. Enjoy it


----------



## cocopuff

Thanks Barbieq8 !! It's yellow gold and size 16!
It was he's to choose between yg and rg but the yg won


----------



## Barbieq8

cocopuff said:
			
		

> Thanks Barbieq8 !! It's yellow gold and size 16!
> It was he's to choose between yg and rg but the yg won



Nice color, looks great with your skin, enjoy it &#10084;


----------



## cocopuff

Thanks Barbieq8.....when you decide to get it... You'll love yours too !


----------



## Lovefour

It's beautiful and the yg is so classic. Great fit wear it in good health!!


----------



## pamella

dianahuang said:


> Finally my LOVE has arrived!!! my dream wedding band Mini love PG size 47. The size isn't available in my city and they should order it from Paris. It took almost 2 months. So here it is....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1830984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1830998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1830997



Congratulations, it looks amazing on your finger.  Such a beautiful, classic
piece!!


----------



## pamella

cocopuff said:


> Finally took the plunge



Congratulations, you will never be sorry that you took the plunge! It looks
beautiful on you, love y/g!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## cocopuff

pamella said:


> Congratulations, you will never be sorry that you took the plunge! It looks
> beautiful on you, love y/g! Wear it in good health!


 

Thanks Pamella!!! I'm hoping I won't have any issues with the new screw system on the LB.. I've read about some very unfortunate accidents from some tpfers here on this thread.. *fingers crossed*


----------



## doxiegirl

cocopuff said:


> Finally took the plunge


Looks beautiful.  I've been saving up to take the plunge myself.  Anyone ever buy their love bracelet off of Ebay? The discount is quite tempting however I'm nervous about making a purchase like that.


----------



## doxiegirl

themgdinosaur said:


> I visited two boutiques (Takashimaya and Ion Orchard) to verify the authenticity of the bracelet. Both verbally authenticated. The Ion Boutique took out the display size 16 RG bracelet for comparison, and the inner stamps are exactly in the same order as mine: [16] [750] [Cartier] [c (copyright symbol)] [serial number] [something else in a rectangle] [&#945; (alpha)]. The 750 stamp on the other piece of the bracelet is also exactly in the same location (towards the left of the piece). The Ion boutique tried to explain that it is possible to engrave the inside of the bracelet, thus the 750 on the newer bracelets is closer to the left, if that makes sense.
> 
> That solves the mystery!! The bracelet is authentic.
> 
> Winston, thank you for the heads up. The bracelet was from the Cartier Boutique in Sogo Yokohama, Kanagawa, Japan.


themgdinosaur:  I know it's been a few years since your post on your love bangle but I am new to TPF and have been researching Cartier Love bracelets over the last few months when I recently came across your posts about your purchase experience.  I  have been eyeing a Cartier love bracelet from the same seller that you purchased yours with and wanted to know if you could provide more insight regarding your experience with him and your purchase.  Kind of nervous to make such an expensive purchase over Ebay.  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Lanier

cocopuff said:


> Finally took the plunge



It looks gorgeous on your wrist! Congratulations!


----------



## cocopuff

Lanier said:


> It looks gorgeous on your wrist! Congratulations!




Thank you Lanier... I can't stop staring at it lol


----------



## pamella

cocopuff said:


> Thanks Pamella!!! I'm hoping I won't have any issues with the new screw system on the LB.. I've read about some very unfortunate accidents from some tpfers here on this thread.. *fingers crossed*



Mine is the new screw system, bought in April and I have not had any 
problems at all! Best of luck to you too!


----------



## cocopuff

pamella said:


> Mine is the new screw system, bought in April and I have not had any problems at all! Best of luck to you too!



That sounds promising...thanks Pamella


----------



## Lovefour

I also have the new screw system and have no problems so let's hope that it was a small issue for some. looks great!


----------



## cocopuff

Lovefour said:


> I also have the new screw system and have no problems so let's hope that it was a small issue for some. looks great!


 

Thanks Lovefour... 

It has only been 48 hrs but I already see scratches.... it drives me nuts!!  I know its unavoidable but does anyone have tips on how to prevent/fix this issue?


----------



## Lovefour

I did read on and do use the sweatband when i clean. Mine is a month old and i have scratches also. Try and not worry because it will happen. I am dropping mine off tomorrow for engraving and i am so sad to leave it there. It becomes a part of you!!


----------



## cocopuff

Lovefour said:


> I did read on and do use the sweatband when i clean. Mine is a month old and i have scratches also. Try and not worry because it will happen. I am dropping mine off tomorrow for engraving and i am so sad to leave it there. It becomes a part of you!!


 
Thanks Lovefour.. I will definitely get myself a sweatband for when I clean or do any heavy duty house chores.

I understand about being a part from your LB...  I'm going on vacay for a month in Sept (I will be doing crazy hikes/swimming/surfing) so I'll be away from it for a long time.

How long does engraving usually take?


----------



## Lovefour

cocopuff said:


> Thanks Lovefour.. I will definitely get myself a sweatband for when I clean or do any heavy duty house chores.
> 
> I understand about being a part from your LB...  I'm going on vacay for a month in Sept (I will be doing crazy hikes/swimming/surfing) so I'll be away from it for a long time.
> 
> How long does engraving usually take?


You have 3 months from the purchase date to get it done for free. They said it takes 2 weeks at the most. They do it in the Manhattan boutique so I went in and thought it would be quicker but no they said 2 weeks


----------



## beachy10

cocopuff said:


> Thanks Lovefour...
> 
> It has only been 48 hrs but I already see scratches.... it drives me nuts!! I know its unavoidable but does anyone have tips on how to prevent/fix this issue?


 
No, just let it happen. I was glad when mine got all scratched up because then I could stop obsessing about it.


----------



## cocopuff

Lovefour said:


> You have 3 months from the purchase date to get it done for free. They said it takes 2 weeks at the most. They do it in the Manhattan boutique so I went in and thought it would be quicker but no they said 2 weeks


 
2 weeks is pretty long... hmm I wonder if thats the case for Canada.. Thanks for the info!  Hope you get yours back soon!


----------



## cocopuff

beachy10 said:


> No, just let it happen. I was glad when mine got all scratched up because then I could stop obsessing about it.


 
That's true..... Thanks beachy10!


----------



## bkforbes

I am going to Cartier tomorrow to buy my first love bracelet as well as the watch. I was deciding between the medium tank francaise and the medium ballon bleu (quartz or automatic) I decided to do the love and the medium ballon bleu-but what do you guys reccomend in terms of the quartz vs automatic?


----------



## cartier_love

always automatic!


----------



## bkforbes

im new to this thread but what is the difference? why do people prefer quartz over automatic and vice versa?


----------



## beachy10

I would prefer automatic over quartz (battery operated)


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Love the medium Ballon Bleu. That's going to be my next watch. I'm a quartz person because I don't wear the same watch everyday, so presumably the automatic would slow down (unless I get those watch winder things). 

Also love the Love bracelet - I got one last year but sold it a few months back as I wasn't entirely in love with the color (RG) and I convinced myself that I was wearing my other bracelets less, plus I needed the money. I've been obsessing about it again for a few weeks now though - thinking of getting another one, this time in YG. I miss having something around my wrist 24/7. Decisions decisions!

Oh - my last bracelet also had the new screw system and I didn't have a problem with it loosening in the 8 or so months that I had it.


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

I have the YG/4dia and WG/6dia. I'm planning on adding a RG to the collection but not sure which to pick. 
I guess I have 3 choices, RG plain, RG rainbow or RG/10dia.
A friend of mine has the RG rainbow and she manage to smash one of the sapphires so I'm a bit skeptical about that option. Anyone with love sapphire bracelets out there have similar experiences?:help:


----------



## Lovefour

Addicted2Hermes said:


> I have the YG/4dia and WG/6dia. I'm planning on adding a RG to the collection but not sure which to pick.
> I guess I have 3 choices, RG plain, RG rainbow or RG/10dia.
> A friend of mine has the RG rainbow and she manage to smash one of the sapphires so I'm a bit skeptical about that option. Anyone with love sapphire bracelets out there have similar experiences?:help:



Do you have pictures you can post of your loves? I would love to see them!


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

Here they are with my gold La Dona watch. I just had the WG polished so it looks "newer" than the YG/4dia!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Beautiful! Hmm...maybe I should get one with diamonds...


----------



## Lovefour

Addicted2Hermes said:


> Here they are with my gold La Dona watch. I just had the WG polished so it looks "newer" than the YG/4dia!



Oh thanks for the pics! So Beautiful. The wg does look sparkly! I don't know if I want the wg or rg I just got the yg and already want another one!


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

Its just sooooo addictive&#65281;So what do u think, RG plain, rainbow or 10dia?


----------



## Lovefour

Addicted2Hermes said:


> Its just sooooo addictive&#65281;So what do u think, RG plain, rainbow or 10dia?



Not a fan of the rainbow sorry! But I love the plain or the diamond!


----------



## SophiaLee

I like the 4 diamond better so you can still see the screw design.


----------



## purseaddict86

Addicted2Hermes said:
			
		

> Its just sooooo addictive&#65281;So what do u think, RG plain, rainbow or 10dia?



10 diamond. Keep up the diamond trend.


----------



## bkforbes

Was gifted my first YG love today!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freshie2096

bkforbes said:


> Was gifted my first YG love today!!!!!!!!!!



congrats!! 
Please share your Modelling pics


----------



## Lovefour

bkforbes said:


> Was gifted my first YG love today!!!!!!!!!!



congrats show us a pic!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

SophiaLee said:


> I like the 4 diamond better so you can still see the screw design.



I agree!


----------



## princessLIL

Addicted 2Hermes Love La Dona watch! I wear three love bracelets,
RG 4 d, YG plain, WG 6 d. Hope u get RG 10 d its gorgeous!!


----------



## bkforbes

I am so scared to get scratches on it, I went for the 17 because I didnt want it going too far down my arm. I hope that it looks okay!


----------



## lanvin

Does anyone here own the narrow band eight diamond ring or the three diamond thicker one? I tried them on a few weeks ago to get my size right and hope to purchase either at the airport but I'm not near enough to a boutique to try it on again. I would love to see how it looks (possibly stacked) to get a better impression! thanks in advance

Also, does anyone know what the diamond weight is?


----------



## Barbieq8

bkforbes said:
			
		

> I am so scared to get scratches on it, I went for the 17 because I didnt want it going too far down my arm. I hope that it looks okay!



Congrats on your love  what size is your wrist, do you feel its tight or comfort? Rg or yg? Enjoy it


----------



## bkforbes

Thank you!I havent measured my wrist, we went to the cartier boutique two weeks ago and they have these measuring devices almost like rings where each corresponds to the different sizes and they say that the actual bracelet is a bit smaller. the 16 fit but had no room to move, the 17 had a good "range of motion" and the 18 was a bit bigger than I thought to be comfortable. I decided on YG because I have had my eye on it for years!


----------



## Barbieq8

bkforbes said:
			
		

> Thank you!I havent measured my wrist, we went to the cartier boutique two weeks ago and they have these measuring devices almost like rings where each corresponds to the different sizes and they say that the actual bracelet is a bit smaller. the 16 fit but had no room to move, the 17 had a good "range of motion" and the 18 was a bit bigger than I thought to be comfortable. I decided on YG because I have had my eye on it for years!



Nice fit and nice color ! I got a RG few weeks ago  and now thinking about another color  wish i can have all colors one day. Enjoy it, and wear it in a good health &#10084;


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

princessLIL said:
			
		

> Addicted 2Hermes Love La Dona watch! I wear three love bracelets,
> RG 4 d, YG plain, WG 6 d. Hope u get RG 10 d its gorgeous!!



Can I pretty please see a picture of ur set? Cause I was leaning towards a plain RG, and I really like sound of ur trio! &#128077;&#128079;&#128076;


----------



## pws22

My DH is getting me a RG with 4 Diamonds as our anniversary present. I am still waiting for it to come back from getting the engraving done .. CAN'T WAIT!! but our anniversary is not till 30.8  
May I ask how do you ladies avoid body lotion getting onto the bracelet after shower? 
thanks


----------



## Lovefour

Barbieq8 said:


> Nice fit and nice color ! I got a RG few weeks ago  and now thinking about another color  wish i can have all colors one day. Enjoy it, and wear it in a good health &#10084;



How go you like the rg? I got the yg a few weeks ago and I can't decide if I would get rg or another yg. I too want all the colors but my SA tells me the wg does not hold up so well. She said they get the most complaints about wg that over time it scratches terribly and looks like a silver bangle. But I can't help but think I want all three colors. I think the rg is beautiful! I just dropped mine back 
for engraving and miss it so much! Counting the days til i get it back!


----------



## Barbieq8

Lovefour said:
			
		

> How go you like the rg? I got the yg a few weeks ago and I can't decide if I would get rg or another yg. I too want all the colors but my SA tells me the wg does not hold up so well. She said they get the most complaints about wg that over time it scratches terribly and looks like a silver bangle. But I can't help but think I want all three colors. I think the rg is beautiful! I just dropped mine back
> for engraving and miss it so much! Counting the days til i get it back!



Yeah the rg color is very pretty, i think its very uniqe and classic. Me too dont know what color to get next, i might get other Rg or YG. Or maybe i will get the new one, the one with double love bracelet it comes with Rg and wg i think, never see it here&#1548; i do saw it in the magazine and the store. Hope some one can show us that model it really amazing.


----------



## bink

Has anyone gone into the hospital with love bracelets on? I'm concerned about it being an issue especially with an iv and all. Tia!


----------



## bkforbes

I know this sounds ridiculous, but I am so scared to scratch it that Ive been taking mine off at night and not showering with me. Should i take the plunge and leave it on?


----------



## Lanier

bkforbes said:
			
		

> I know this sounds ridiculous, but I am so scared to scratch it that Ive been taking mine off at night and not showering with me. Should i take the plunge and leave it on?



Leave it on! The scratches make the bracelet your own.


----------



## schadenfreude

bink said:


> Has anyone gone into the hospital with love bracelets on? I'm concerned about it being an issue especially with an iv and all. Tia!



I just took mine off before surgery and left them at home. I didn't want to have to take them off there and risk them being unattended.


----------



## schadenfreude

bkforbes said:


> I know this sounds ridiculous, but I am so scared to scratch it that Ive been taking mine off at night and not showering with me. Should i take the plunge and leave it on?



Leave it on! Scratches are inevitable.


----------



## beachy10

bink said:


> Has anyone gone into the hospital with love bracelets on? I'm concerned about it being an issue especially with an iv and all. Tia!


 
I would not wear jewelry to the hospital. They will make you remove all jewelry anyway. Why risk it getting stolen.


----------



## Lovefour

bkforbes said:


> I know this sounds ridiculous, but I am so scared to scratch it that Ive been taking mine off at night and not showering with me. Should i take the plunge and leave it on?



I don't think it's a good idea to be taking it on and off. You can ruin the screws. It's meant to get patina. Just relax and enjoy it.


----------



## SophiaLee

bkforbes said:


> I know this sounds ridiculous, but I am so scared to scratch it that Ive been taking mine off at night and not showering with me. Should i take the plunge and leave it on?



Omg please leave it on, what if you strip the screws?


----------



## Babsiegirl

SophiaLee said:
			
		

> Omg please leave it on, what if you strip the screws?



I take mine on/off all the time. Had no problems. I just don't like wearing my jewelry 24/7. So because of that, my bracelet I got last February, still looks like new!!!


----------



## Barbieq8

Babsiegirl said:
			
		

> I take mine on/off all the time. Had no problems. I just don't like wearing my jewelry 24/7. So because of that, my bracelet I got last February, still looks like new!!!



Is your love bracelet with old screw or new? Also can some one help mine is new screws system do you think will face a problem taking it on/off ?


----------



## pws22

Hi again.. Can anyone please tell me what about when putting on body lotion after shower?


----------



## Babsiegirl

Barbieq8 said:
			
		

> Is your love bracelet with old screw or new? Also can some one help mine is new screws system do you think will face a problem taking it on/off ?



Mine is the new screw system. I asked my SA about taking it on/off and if it would hurt it and he said no.


----------



## SophiaLee

Babsiegirl said:


> I take mine on/off all the time. Had no problems. I just don't like wearing my jewelry 24/7. So because of that, my bracelet I got last February, still looks like new!!!



I would be nervous about that! 18k gold is kinda soft, that's why it scratches so easily. The Cartier SA told me not to do that, that's why I got mine big enough to wriggle out of.


----------



## Babsiegirl

SophiaLee said:
			
		

> I would be nervous about that! 18k gold is kinda soft, that's why it scratches so easily. The Cartier SA told me not to do that, that's why I got mine big enough to wriggle out of.



Well, whatever works for you. My bracelet is just fine and I have very few scratches!!


----------



## cocopuff

Hi Everyone... I am fairly new to the Love collection.. can you let me know what's the difference between the new screw system vs the old screw system on the Love bracelets?  I've heard that the screws come off in the old system but not the new.. is that true?

TIA


----------



## Lovefour

cocopuff said:


> Hi Everyone... I am fairly new to the Love collection.. can you let me know what's the difference between the new screw system vs the old screw system on the Love bracelets?  I've heard that the screws come off in the old system but not the new.. is that true?
> 
> TIA



Yes that is true. I have the new one and the screws do not come out. i am not sure why they changed it but I think people would lose the screws with the old one. Last week my SA told me that there were problems in the very beginning with the new ones but not to worry anymore. Is that true who knows?1


----------



## cocopuff

Lovefour said:


> Yes that is true. I have the new one and the screws do not come out. i am not sure why they changed it but I think people would lose the screws with the old one. Last week my SA told me that there were problems in the very beginning with the new ones but not to worry anymore. Is that true who knows?1


 

Thanks Lovefour!

I was also told by my SA last week that Cartier was aware of the issues with the new screw system and the screw system on the newer bracelets have now been corrected.  I hope that is true


----------



## JPsb

Dilostyle said:


> Thanks for your response.  What happened to your WG ?  How did it break and where?  I am really loving the WG and YG mixed.  I never used to but its growing on me. Seeing them together in this forum is making me a believer



I love the combo too, but afraid to break it and lose it! once it break by just taking it out, but i took it back and it is now its fixed, (i took to a regular jewelry fixing place) - I bought it used in ebay-


----------



## JPsb

shpahlc said:


> Oh no! Is it the newer design? This is why I'm hesitating to buy one (but probably still will...)



older design, just be careful when wearing, i do alot of work thru the home- the yellow gold one is just fine- I bought these both from ebay- i got it fix from some jewelry fixing place in the mall.- but no longer wearing them, I miss them so much


----------



## Barbieq8

cocopuff said:
			
		

> Thanks Lovefour!
> 
> I was also told by my SA last week that Cartier was aware of the issues with the new screw system and the screw system on the newer bracelets have now been corrected.  I hope that is true



I love the new system, its so easy to wear it and take it of ! So glad that they did change it. But still dont if its gonna be a problem or no with it.


----------



## Barbieq8

Barbieq8 said:
			
		

> Is your love bracelet with old screw or new? Also can some one help mine is new screws system do you think will face a problem taking it on/off ?



Please any one with size 18 love bracelet post pics with your wrist size, my breaclet is coming in few weeks and dont have a chance to try it and want to see how dose it fit, my wrist is 16 cm and lift wrist is a bit bigger than 16.


----------



## phillj12

Addicted2Hermes said:
			
		

> Here they are with my gold La Dona watch. I just had the WG polished so it looks "newer" than the YG/4dia!



They are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## phillj12

princessLIL said:
			
		

> Addicted 2Hermes Love La Dona watch! I wear three love bracelets,
> RG 4 d, YG plain, WG 6 d. Hope u get RG 10 d its gorgeous!!



Oh, there are 6 and 4 diamond? I am planning to get one with alternating diamonds  for a BIG birthday coming up but didn't know there were two choices?? I guess I should go check them both out at the store. So confusing!


----------



## SophiaLee

^ they don't make the 6 diamond anymore. Only 4. Or 10 of course.


----------



## Barbieq8

SophiaLee said:
			
		

> ^ they don't make the 6 diamond anymore. Only 4. Or 10 of course.



I just knew that they just have them in 4 and 10, so no more 6 ? Do you know why? And please we need to see more pics and size with wrist size for people who cant go and try like me   we should make a thred with wrist size and what size should they get , because i cant find what size should i get 18 or 19 i cant go to the store its far away and i need to order by phone  i get the 17 and return it back becase its tight fit for my 16 cm wrist, can someone help what size would fit for lose fit  thanks allllll


----------



## Lovefour

Barbieq8 said:


> I just knew that they just have them in 4 and 10, so no more 6 ? Do you know why? And please we need to see more pics and size with wrist size for people who cant go and try like me   we should make a thred with wrist size and what size should they get , because i cant find what size should i get 18 or 19 i cant go to the store its far away and i need to order by phone  i get the 17 and return it back becase its tight fit for my 16 cm wrist, can someone help what size would fit for lose fit  thanks allllll



The fit really varies because everyones wrist and arms are so different. I am sorry but mine is being engraved so I can't take a pic. My wrist is 6 inches and I got a 17. I do love the way it fits. It goes no more than 2 inches up my arm. The reason I like it is because it stays up my arm it does not flop around and get to scratched. If you want it loose it will fit more like a bangle and will fall lower on your hand. Mine can rotate with a tiny bit of force not on its own. I hope this makes sense to you. At first I thought mine was too tight but it's great. i plan to get another one and I might consider the 18. i looked on this thread and saw the way that looked on someone and liked it. If you want it loose tell them when you order and see what they suggest. Good luck keep us posted.


----------



## purseaddict86

Don't worry about the lotion getting in your bracelet. Maybe take it off a couple times a year and clean it. It's not a big deal and it won't ruin it.


----------



## purseaddict86

cocopuff said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone... I am fairly new to the Love collection.. can you let me know what's the difference between the new screw system vs the old screw system on the Love bracelets?  I've heard that the screws come off in the old system but not the new.. is that true?
> 
> TIA



Go read the thread "my love bracelet broke" you will learn all about it.


----------



## purseaddict86

purseaddict86 said:
			
		

> Go read the thread "my love bracelet broke" you will learn all about it.



http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-love-bracelet-broke-757234.html

Here is the link


----------



## purseaddict86

Lovefour said:
			
		

> Yes that is true. I have the new one and the screws do not come out. i am not sure why they changed it but I think people would lose the screws with the old one. Last week my SA told me that there were problems in the very beginning with the new ones but not to worry anymore. Is that true who knows?1



Check out this thread. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-love-bracelet-broke-757234.html


----------



## Sycomore

Hello everyone, I have quite a huge dilemma about this bracelet. I´ve wanted one since... forever it seems. 
Now I decided I will get it, the problem is that I really want the old screw system. The reason is that I just like better the design that way and because I am afraid of having issues with the new system. I live nowhere close a Cartier boutique so if I have issues I would be stuck with the bracelet until I am able to travel abroad.
I recently went ahead and bought a preowned one which seemed to be perfect and it wasnt  I sent it back and now I feel so insecure about purchasing again on the internet... I might not be so lucky and get a hassle free refund, if something went wrong again. 
So what do you all guys think? should I go ahead and buy it new from the boutique? Take the risk with the new screw system? Or should I give up completely the idea of having this bracelet at all?


----------



## phillj12

SophiaLee said:
			
		

> ^ they don't make the 6 diamond anymore. Only 4. Or 10 of course.



Thanks!


----------



## Lovefour

Antonio Loredo said:


> Hello everyone, I have quite a huge dilemma about this bracelet. I´ve wanted one since... forever it seems.
> Now I decided I will get it, the problem is that I really want the old screw system. The reason is that I just like better the design that way and because I am afraid of having issues with the new system. I live nowhere close a Cartier boutique so if I have issues I would be stuck with the bracelet until I am able to travel abroad.
> I recently went ahead and bought a preowned one which seemed to be perfect and it wasnt  I sent it back and now I feel so insecure about purchasing again on the internet... I might not be so lucky and get a hassle free refund, if something went wrong again.
> So what do you all guys think? should I go ahead and buy it new from the boutique? Take the risk with the new screw system? Or should I give up completely the idea of having this bracelet at all?




I have the new system and have had no problems and would buy another one. I personally would be more nervous to buy a used one. I am still trying to figure out how widespread this problem is or was. I have 2 other friends who have had the new system for a year and no problems so I too wish we knew if it was corrected my SA says it was corrected. Hope this helps do research and Good luck!


----------



## beachy10

No issues with new screw system here. I would rather have a new one than to buy used and risk being faked, which many are.


----------



## Seham

beachy10 said:


> no issues with new screw system here. I would rather have a new one than to buy used and risk being faked, which many are.


 +1


----------



## kittyHawk

Here is my RG Love, size 19.  Thanks to everyone who has participated in this thread - I read every single post before buying the bracelet!  I have a size 16 cm wrist and originally bought a size 18.  After a couple days, and more obsessive reading on this forum, I decided to go up one more size for a looser fit and exchanged it for a 19.  I can very easily turn it around my wrist and it goes about 3 inches up my arm where it always gets stuck.  I sometimes think I should have stuck with the 18, perhaps it would have been more comfortable but I like that the looseness allows me to stack it in different places on my wrist, if that makes sense.  This is the new screw system - after a week, both screws were incredibly loose even after tightening every day with my thumbnail.  After tightening again with the screwdriver, they stayed put for another month or so then started to loosen again.  I stack it almost every day and was told by my SA to check the screws daily especially if I stack.  I recently switched wrists and hope this will help the screws stay tight.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Barbieq8

kittyHawk said:
			
		

> Here is my RG Love, size 19.  Thanks to everyone who has participated in this thread - I read every single post before buying the bracelet!  I have a size 16 cm wrist and originally bought a size 18.  After a couple days, and more obsessive reading on this forum, I decided to go up one more size for a looser fit and exchanged it for a 19.  I can very easily turn it around my wrist and it goes about 3 inches up my arm where it always gets stuck.  I sometimes think I should have stuck with the 18, perhaps it would have been more comfortable but I like that the looseness allows me to stack it in different places on my wrist, if that makes sense.  This is the new screw system - after a week, both screws were incredibly loose even after tightening every day with my thumbnail.  After tightening again with the screwdriver, they stayed put for another month or so then started to loosen again.  I stack it almost every day and was told by my SA to check the screws daily especially if I stack.  I recently switched wrists and hope this will help the screws stay tight.  Thanks for letting me share!



Thanks for sharing, love your bracelets. This is whats happing with me too, i got size 17 then i return it back and reorder size 18, dont know how its gonna fit. The 17 fits me but it was tight and the screws leave marks on my skin. What is your hermes clic cla size? Pm or Gm? Can you post more pics showing how lose it is from down and comparing it with the hermes? And how far can it go up. I have 16 cm wrist. Thanks.


----------



## kittyHawk

Here are some pics from different angles and with my Clic H which is the GM size.  I really like the clic stacked with the Love as they are both oval in shape and very comfortable to wear together.  If I wear an enamel or another rounded bracelet, I can easily push the Love up until it's "stuck" and try to avoid the bracelets clinking together. I am pretty sure that no matter what size Love I wear, it will get stuck somewhere on my forearm and leave screw imprints - but I no longer really notice the imprints.  It is tons more comfortable on my slightly smaller left wrist and I appreciated the posters who said to try on both wrists - excellent advice. HTH!


----------



## Barbieq8

kittyHawk said:
			
		

> Here are some pics from different angles and with my Clic H which is the GM size.  I really like the clic stacked with the Love as they are both oval in shape and very comfortable to wear together.  If I wear an enamel or another rounded bracelet, I can easily push the Love up until it's "stuck" and try to avoid the bracelets clinking together. I am pretty sure that no matter what size Love I wear, it will get stuck somewhere on my forearm and leave screw imprints - but I no longer really notice the imprints.  It is tons more comfortable on my slightly smaller left wrist and I appreciated the posters who said to try on both wrists - excellent advice. HTH!



Thanks alot for the pics ! They look great together. I really love the clic clac color. Your love looks perfect on you whats the color yg or rg ? Can you slide it from your hand without opening the screws? Thanks alot


----------



## kittyHawk

Thanks!  The Love is RG but definitely not very rose-y.  I can't slide it off without unscrewing - it will not fit over the palm of my hand.


----------



## Barbieq8

kittyHawk said:
			
		

> Thanks!  The Love is RG but definitely not very rose-y.  I can't slide it off without unscrewing - it will not fit over the palm of my hand.



Yeah it looks more like yg, did the color change with time from rg to more yg? How long did you have it for. I heard some people with rg that the color fade and be more luke yg.


----------



## hockeygirl

Antonio Loredo said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I have quite a huge dilemma about this bracelet. I´ve wanted one since... forever it seems.
> Now I decided I will get it, the problem is that I really want the old screw system. The reason is that I just like better the design that way and because I am afraid of having issues with the new system. I live nowhere close a Cartier boutique so if I have issues I would be stuck with the bracelet until I am able to travel abroad.
> I recently went ahead and bought a preowned one which seemed to be perfect and it wasnt  I sent it back and now I feel so insecure about purchasing again on the internet... I might not be so lucky and get a hassle free refund, if something went wrong again.
> So what do you all guys think? should I go ahead and buy it new from the boutique? Take the risk with the new screw system? Or should I give up completely the idea of having this bracelet at all?



I have the new system and have worn mine for 8 months with no issues at all.  I also would feel much safer buying directly from Cartier.  I have personally seen knockoffs that are exact replicas of my authentic bracelet.


----------



## Barbieq8

hockeygirl said:
			
		

> I have the new system and have worn mine for 8 months with no issues at all.  I also would feel much safer buying directly from Cartier.  I have personally seen knockoffs that are exact replicas of my authentic bracelet.



I agree, getting the bracelet direct from cartier is the best way. Do you wear it all time or you take it on/off?


----------



## SophiaLee

I have NOT seen any exact replicas. The fakes are obvious!!!!

Eta: I have seen designer inspired pieces that are very nice, but the ones that try to say they r actual Cartier love bracelets....the difference is very obvious. Nothing is correct. Very easy to spot.


----------



## kittyHawk

Barbieq8 said:


> Yeah it looks more like yg, did the color change with time from rg to more yg? How long did you have it for. I heard some people with rg that the color fade and be more luke yg.


I originally bought the bracelet in May but after exchanging and engraving, did not start wearing it until early July. I have not noticed any fading but have read on this thread and others that some notice RG fading after some time. Cartier RG compared to my other RG pieces is definitely much more yellow but I think it is lovely especially when next to YG pieces, and if it fades over time to YG, I would probably just keep it that way. I also should add that I have uber-sensitive skin and (knock on wood) have had no problems whatsoever with an allergic reaction as others have mentioned.  Good luck with your size 18 - I am sure you will love it!


----------



## Barbieq8

kittyHawk said:
			
		

> I originally bought the bracelet in May but after exchanging and engraving, did not start wearing it until early July. I have not noticed any fading but have read on this thread and others that some notice RG fading after some time. Cartier RG compared to my other RG pieces is definitely much more yellow but I think it is lovely especially when next to YG pieces, and if it fades over time to YG, I would probably just keep it that way. I also should add that I have uber-sensitive skin and (knock on wood) have had no problems whatsoever with an allergic reaction as others have mentioned.  Good luck with your size 18 - I am sure you will love it!



Thanks for the info, yeah i agree the RG color is just amazing and lovely tone


----------



## Madelinne

This problem with the new system is starting to annoy me. My bracelet (multicolor stones rg) is one month old. I had to tighten the screws every 2 days. I was in vacation without the cartier tool and i had to use a tweezer. Today, I was in a restaurant and it almost fell from my wrist. And guess what....I used a knife, knife for fish, under the table, to keep my 7 k bracelet in place. This is ridiculous!!!!!


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

Madelinne said:


> This problem with the new system is starting to annoy me. My bracelet (multicolor stones rg) is one month old. I had to tighten the screws every 2 days. I was in vacation without the cartier tool and i had to use a tweezer. Today, I was in a restaurant and it almost fell from my wrist. And guess what....I used a knife, knife for fish, under the table, to keep my 7 k bracelet in place. This is ridiculous!!!!!



that's so crazy! I've been lusting a love bracelet for SO long and was practically begging for it as a gift from all my family but the more I read about this it makes me want it less considering how much it is...


----------



## Lovefour

Madelinne said:


> This problem with the new system is starting to annoy me. My bracelet (multicolor stones rg) is one month old. I had to tighten the screws every 2 days. I was in vacation without the cartier tool and i had to use a tweezer. Today, I was in a restaurant and it almost fell from my wrist. And guess what....I used a knife, knife for fish, under the table, to keep my 7 k bracelet in place. This is ridiculous!!!!!



This is awful. I am so sorry to hear this. What does your boutique say about this? I would be devastated and raise a stink in the store!


----------



## Madelinne

And, right now, i'm still in bed and woke-up with something scratching me (I sleep with the hand under the had). One part is completely open. I'm sick of the idea to do this before I even brushed my teeth. I can't do much. I don' t have Cartier here, the nearest is at a 2 h flight.


----------



## rabbits

Madelinne said:


> And, right now, i'm still in bed and woke-up with something scratching me (I sleep with the hand under the had). One part is completely open. I'm sick of the idea to do this before I even brushed my teeth. I can't do much. I don' t have Cartier here, the nearest is at a 2 h flight.


 
*hugs* I'm really sorry to hear that. You should call them or whichever store you bought it from and unleash your angst on them.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Sorry to hear that *Madelinne*. I would try to call the boutique that you bought it from and tell them about the problem - maybe you'll have to send it to them to get it looked at? Sounds like you've got a defective bracelet - which is annoying since it is such an expensive piece!


----------



## Madelinne

Thanks a lot for your support , girls! I've bought it from their "home", Paris. But I hate this. I think you know that in Europe people are much less willing to treat you right in these kind of situations. Usually.
I'll try to email the SA, i think i've got her card.
I would like to advise everybody who wants to get one, to try it for one week, wear it carefully to avoid scratches, and if bad things happen, get a full refund. It won't get any better.


----------



## purseaddict86

Madelinne said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for your support , girls! I've bought it from their "home", Paris. But I hate this. I think you know that in Europe people are much less willing to treat you right in these kind of situations. Usually.
> I'll try to email the SA, i think i've got her card.
> I would like to advise everybody who wants to get one, to try it for one week, wear it carefully to avoid scratches, and if bad things happen, get a full refund. It won't get any better.



They will not give you a refund if you buy it in the store. Only store credit. I am not sure about the policy when ordering online.


----------



## princesslix

Does anyone stack two of the cuffs together? I am waiting to get a second love cuff to stack with my wg with one diamond cuff. Im just worried if two cuffs would stacked together would work or if they would tangle up.
Thanks!


----------



## faintlymacabre

princesslix said:


> Does anyone stack two of the cuffs together? I am waiting to get a second love cuff to stack with my wg with one diamond cuff. Im just worried if two cuffs would stacked together would work or if they would tangle up.
> Thanks!



It probably depends on the fit of your cuff.  Mine fits fairly close to the wrist, so I don't think it could tangle at all.  Also, if both cuffs are the same size, it would be fairly difficult for them to overlap anyway.


----------



## bkforbes

I originally posted pictures of the 17 but after much thought, today my parents exchanged it for the 18. Tonight I will post pictures of the 17 vs the 18 and hopefully the 18 will be a better fit. My reason to exchange was when stacked with the Hermes clic and other bracelets, it did seem a bit tight.


----------



## Lovefour

bkforbes said:


> I originally posted pictures of the 17 but after much thought, today my parents exchanged it for the 18. Tonight I will post pictures of the 17 vs the 18 and hopefully the 18 will be a better fit. My reason to exchange was when stacked with the Hermes clic and other bracelets, it did seem a bit tight.



Wow that's great they let you exchange it!! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Barbieq8

bkforbes said:
			
		

> I originally posted pictures of the 17 but after much thought, today my parents exchanged it for the 18. Tonight I will post pictures of the 17 vs the 18 and hopefully the 18 will be a better fit. My reason to exchange was when stacked with the Hermes clic and other bracelets, it did seem a bit tight.



I have same thing done ! I got the 17 and exchange it to 18 buy still waiting because its out of stock. Whats your wrist size? Your hermes is gm or pm Yeah please let see some pic comparing it to the hermes clic. Cant wait


----------



## irenesarah

hi ladies! sorry if these questions are dumb but i'm a little clueless, any help would be greatly appreciated 

hopefully i'll be getting my first love bracelet (torn between YG & RG ahh!), and i wanted to know any of you know if it would be possible for me to find it anywhere other than a Cartier boutique. The only boutique here in Michigan closed some time back so the next closest is Chicago - i called them to see if i would be able to purchase over the phone and have family pick it up for me next week before they come to Michigan - and they gave me a big fat nope! lol they said my only option would be to purchase from the Cartier website.

are there any department stores that carry Cartier jewelry? I checked my local Saks today and only saw watches - but i was hoping maybe i could order online or over the phone from a Saks (or wherever) in a different state only because i believe then i will not be charged sales tax? anyone know anything? if other states' department stores do carry it but for some reason i would still have to pay sales tax then i might as well purchase directly from the cartier website and i have no problem with that -- just wanted some more info! 

anyone also know how long shipping takes from the Cartier website?

sorry for being so long winded! lol!


----------



## irenesarah

i actually searched around and did a little test with Cartier's checkout and answered my own question! lol 

so even though no one's answered yet i'll share what i found in case any one else had similar questions. So my best bet is to just get my bracelet through Cartier's website - since there are no Cartier boutiques in my state - i will not be charged any sales tax! two-day shipping is also free for an order that large! woohoo!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Yay!  Good luck!  Don't stress out too much about YG vs RG, they're both great!


----------



## beachy10

I prefer ordering from the website because if you have to return it you get your money back and are not stuck with a store credit like you would at the boutique.


----------



## Kissmark

irenesarah said:


> i actually searched around and did a little test with Cartier's checkout and answered my own question! lol
> 
> so even though no one's answered yet i'll share what i found in case any one else had similar questions. So my best bet is to just get my bracelet through Cartier's website - since there are no Cartier boutiques in my state - i will not be charged any sales tax! two-day shipping is also free for an order that large! woohoo!!


 Good to know thanks!


----------



## bkforbes

Hi! So the Hermes is the PM which is the smaller of the two I believe. My father just came home and he said they were happy to do the exchange although when we went yesterday, one of the SA's said no because we had purchased it from London Jewelers. So,yesterday itself my mother went to LJ and called up the Manhattan boutique and spoke to them because there shouldnt have been any problems. I thought everything was sorted out but when I opened the bracelet box, the bracelet didnt have the shine and luster that the first did so I think that they may have given me one that someone had exchanged. Im angry that this happened so I think I am going to go tomorrow and resolve the solution.

On a side note, the 18 is quite large on me. I havent measured my wrist but the 17 really didnt have much movement however the 18 just seems very loosey-goosey to me!


----------



## bkforbes

Should I keep the18 or go back to the17?


----------



## Candice0985

i would keep the 18


----------



## Lovefour

bkforbes said:


> Should I keep the18 or go back to the17?



The same thing happened to me. The 17 is what i ended up keeping and i love it. The 18 fit like a bangle and had to much movement. Everyone's arm and wrist are so different. With the 17 I can rotate it around with small amount of force. The 18 turned too much. When I look at the 17 on you my initial thought is it's too tight. I can't see how much space you have. Did you go in to the boutique and ask what they think? Make sure you think it out. You want it to be comfy. I don't even know mine is on I love it.


----------



## Lovefour

beachy10 said:


> I prefer ordering from the website because if you have to return it you get your money back and are not stuck with a store credit like you would at the boutique.



Interesting!


----------



## Lovefour

Both colors are great!!


----------



## phillj12

Thoughts...am hoping to get a love bracelet with 4 diamonds at the end of the year for my birthday and don't know which color to get-- WG or YG. I am left-handed so will wear it on my left hand since I wear my watch on my right hand. Anyhow, my ER and wed band are both platinum, my watch is a cartier in stainless. Basically, all of my jewelry is white gold or platinum. However, my husband thinks I should get the YG because it's the classic LOVE color. I sort of agree and like the YG better, BUT is it weird to wear it in YG if every thing else is WG?


----------



## darkangel07760

beachy10 said:


> I prefer ordering from the website because if you have to return it you get your money back and are not stuck with a store credit like you would at the boutique.



Wow i did NOT know that.


----------



## chicmom78

Hmmmm, in regards to ordering online from cartier, what if your billing address is from a state that has a boutique but your shipping it to an address in a state that has no boutique. Would sales tax apply? Do they go by the billing address or shipping address?


----------



## phillj12

chicmom78 said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, in regards to ordering online from cartier, what if your billing address is from a state that has a boutique but your shipping it to an address in a state that has no boutique. Would sales tax apply? Do they go by the billing address or shipping address?



Yes, I'd like to know that too!! Are there any disadvantages to buying online? I have a boutique in my state but would love to save on tax and then I could ship to where they don't have one but any drawbacks to this?


----------



## phillj12

Oops! Can't delete on my iPhone!


----------



## etk123

phillj12 said:


> Thoughts...am hoping to get a love bracelet with 4 diamonds at the end of the year for my birthday and don't know which color to get-- WG or YG. I am left-handed so will wear it on my left hand since I wear my watch on my right hand. Anyhow, my ER and wed band are both platinum, my watch is a cartier in stainless. Basically, all of my jewelry is white gold or platinum. However, my husband thinks I should get the YG because it's the classic LOVE color. I sort of agree and like the YG better, BUT is it weird to wear it in YG if every thing else is WG?



I think yellow gold is fine with your white jewelry, you should get what you like best! Any color Love is going to look beautiful.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

For those wanting the current Cartier love collection prices. Here u go =)


----------



## irenesarah

okayyy I did it! ordered the RG earlier tonight via the website (no tax or shipping!!), i'm going to be on pins and needles until it actually ships -- i'll die if they email me saying it isnt available or something LOL! 

i'm kind of nervous about getting it in RG, so many people on here have complained that the RG color fades or that its very subtly pink. i personally love gold that is very yellow - i have tanned skin with yellow undertones so i think it suits me pretty well. RG suits me too (i always get tons of compliments when i wear my RG Toy Watch) but from all the side-by-side/stack photos i've seen it seems like the RG doesn't POP like the YG.. what do you guys think? even the ones that ive seen "fade" to a more yellow gold... they seem more dull than an originally YG piece. or maybe i'm being a little too nit picky i dont know! my bracelet is a gift from my parents so I'm happy with whatever they give me - my mother really likes rose gold.

ah well, i've always wanted to eventually have two bracelets so i suppose I'll have to bother my DH-to-be for a YG with diamonds sometime in the future haha! ..hopefully sooner than later! it hasnt even been shipped yet and im already addicted!


----------



## irenesarah

chicmom78 said:


> Hmmmm, in regards to ordering online from cartier, what if your billing address is from a state that has a boutique but your shipping it to an address in a state that has no boutique. Would sales tax apply? Do they go by the billing address or shipping address?



do some tests on the website to figure out which address tax is determined by, shipping or billing. I'm going to GUESS that its the shipping address, this is why..

so before my mother gave me the go to purchase my bracelet on her card i was playing around on the cartier website, i added the bracelet to my cart and proceeded with checkout - i believe it gave me the shipping costs after i put my SHIPPING address, i didnt go the step further to put in billing information because i wasn't purchasing at the time. so unless it recalculates shipping after entering payment information, i think you might be good! 

also, you can always give them a call - they have no reason to be shady about tax information and they should be able to give you a straight answer. i spoke to a SA in chicago and another in NY with some questions that i had and they were both very kind and helpful!


----------



## bkforbes

I'm not sure if the 18 is just too big I feel like the size takes away from the beauty. What do you guys think? 



















Vs the 17 which was a comfortable fit and looked more delicate and elegant in my opinion


----------



## Lovefour

bkforbes said:


> I'm not sure if the 18 is just too big I feel like the size takes away from the beauty. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 1847648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1847649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1847650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1847651
> 
> 
> Vs the 17 which was a comfortable fit and looked more delicate and elegant in my opinion
> 
> View attachment 1847654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1847656



I think the 18 but you have to love it.The 18 looks like it only slides up a little. Can you rotate either size with some force?


----------



## Barbieq8

Lovefour said:
			
		

> I think the 18 but you have to love it.The 18 looks like it only slides up a little. Can you rotate either size with some force?



I think if you are wearing the hermes pm size is same as the 17 in cartier. I love the lose fit but its all about you. If you already like your hermes in pm size them 17 fits you good.


----------



## chicmom78

irenesarah said:
			
		

> do some tests on the website to figure out which address tax is determined by, shipping or billing. I'm going to GUESS that its the shipping address, this is why..
> 
> so before my mother gave me the go to purchase my bracelet on her card i was playing around on the cartier website, i added the bracelet to my cart and proceeded with checkout - i believe it gave me the shipping costs after i put my SHIPPING address, i didnt go the step further to put in billing information because i wasn't purchasing at the time. so unless it recalculates shipping after entering payment information, i think you might be good!
> 
> also, you can always give them a call - they have no reason to be shady about tax information and they should be able to give you a straight answer. i spoke to a SA in chicago and another in NY with some questions that i had and they were both very kind and helpful!



Thank you! I will play with it online and see. The $5575 price tag is bad enough but with tax for it to be $6000 is a big jump!


----------



## Lovefour

chicmom78 said:


> Thank you! I will play with it online and see. The $5575 price tag is bad enough but with tax for it to be $6000 is a big jump!



I believe it goes by the shipping address. If you ship to a state that has no boutique or state tax example Delaware has no taxes or boutique they can't charge you tax. My friend ordered hers from Sak and shipped it to a friend and paid no tax. I was to impatient and went and bought mine and didn't want to wait so I paid tax. My next one I will ship to my parents house because they have no boutique so then I won't pay tax.


----------



## SophiaLee

Bkforbes: definitely the 18! The 17 looks way too small on you.


----------



## Candice0985

Lovefour said:


> I think the 18 but you have to love it.The 18 looks like it only slides up a little. Can you rotate either size with some force?


the 18 looks like it fits perfectly!


----------



## bkforbes

Im stuck! The 17 is a snug fit. It stacks well with my H clics but i wont be able to stack anything in front of it. When i try the 18 on it just doesnt feel as nice as the cartier love should. I dont know. I also think that the 17 makes it more refined because its cleaner. What should I do!


----------



## zippie

bkforbes said:


> Im stuck! The 17 is a snug fit. It stacks well with my H clics but i wont be able to stack anything in front of it. When i try the 18 on it just doesnt feel as nice as the cartier love should. I dont know. I also think that the 17 makes it more refined because its cleaner. What should I do!


 
The 18 is a better fit on you.


----------



## Barbieq8

bkforbes said:
			
		

> Im stuck! The 17 is a snug fit. It stacks well with my H clics but i wont be able to stack anything in front of it. When i try the 18 on it just doesnt feel as nice as the cartier love should. I dont know. I also think that the 17 makes it more refined because its cleaner. What should I do!



What is your wrist size? Do you feel comfot wearing is snug? I got the 17 and its was way loser than your 17 and i change it to 18. Mine can move 1 to 2 inchs and i hate it. Its all up to you some love it snug some love it lose depend on your feelings


----------



## Barbieq8

zippie said:
			
		

> The 18 is a better fit on you.



I agree it looks better and have some room to move. Put in mind hot weather and future. I know its classis to wear it snug but i always imaging if i get older and my wrist size change or gained weight &#128522;


----------



## phillj12

Barbieq8 said:
			
		

> I agree it looks better and have some room to move. Put in mind hot weather and future. I know its classis to wear it snug but i always imaging if i get older and my wrist size change or gained weight dde0a



I think if the 17 doesn't feel too snug for your liking/comfort then go with it. The 18 looks like a good fit tho but I hate how my H clic slide up my arm even in a PM so that would make me crazy with the Love.


----------



## Barbieq8

phillj12 said:
			
		

> I think if the 17 doesn't feel too snug for your liking/comfort then go with it. The 18 looks like a good fit tho but I hate how my H clic slide up my arm even in a PM so that would make me crazy with the Love.



Yeah my 17 was snug fit and can move only 1.5 inch up and down. It drive me crazy after 2 days, i just felt i cant breath LoL ! My wrist is 16 on right and lift little smaller. I exchange it with 18 but still didnt arrive  its out of stock !  Im thinking about the 19 too :S just because the 17 make me feel sad, i want a bigger one ! Any idea how people like the 18 with 16 wrist?


----------



## phillj12

From the photos the 18 looked perfect for you. I am hoping to get one in a few months and feel like I've read a TON about the bracelet and it seems like you'd want it snug, but not to the point of feeling suffocated (like you were with the 17). It's not supposed to fit like a bangle so you wouldn't want it that large on you. However, it's really what is right for you and how it feels to you.  So annoying that you can't get it right away but, you know the expression...good things come to those who wait!! Good luck!


----------



## V_charlene

Hello there, sorry for jumping in  can someone tell me what is the measurement for the bangle's size 16? The diameter i mean.
 Because i have a really small wrist, 13cm in circle :S thank you for your help!


----------



## elliesaurus

Another vote for the 18! I think the 17 will be uncomfortable over time.


----------



## msblakely

Okay ladies, I neeed some help! 

I got a love bracelet from my hubby for our 5 year anni (much to my surprise - definitely thought it was never going to happen with the 6300$ price tag here in Canada) Anyways, it's regular yellow gold and completely beautiful. The problem: I am TERRIFIED about scratches! I have been wearing it for 2 weeks straight ever since putting it on and have two relatively big noticeable scratches and had to take it off today because I seriously was having an anxiety attack haha!
Do you keep your love bracelet on 24/7? and should I be freaking out about the scratches, or does the regular everyday wear and tear give it character!

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## V_charlene

I have a very pale complexion. Should I go with the yellow gold or the rose gold? Thoughts? :s


----------



## V_charlene

msblakely said:


> Okay ladies, I neeed some help!
> 
> I got a love bracelet from my hubby for our 5 year anni (much to my surprise - definitely thought it was never going to happen with the 6300$ price tag here in Canada) Anyways, it's regular yellow gold and completely beautiful. The problem: I am TERRIFIED about scratches! I have been wearing it for 2 weeks straight ever since putting it on and have two relatively big noticeable scratches and had to take it off today because I seriously was having an anxiety attack haha!
> Do you keep your love bracelet on 24/7? and should I be freaking out about the scratches, or does the regular everyday wear and tear give it character!
> 
> Thanks ladies!!



I am VERY afraid with scratches haha.. Not just this bracelet, but with anything. But some say it's okay to get scratches, it defines the bracelet even more  but I guess it all comes back to you.. I am a perfectionist, so I will most probably wear it on certain occasion only then take it off afterwards.. Hope this helps!


----------



## V_charlene

Hi there, I have a very pale skin. Should I go with the yellow or the rose gold? Thoughts? Thanks!!


----------



## darkangel07760

V_charlene said:


> I have a very pale complexion. Should I go with the yellow gold or the rose gold? Thoughts? :s



I think rose gold would be lovely


----------



## darkangel07760

msblakely said:


> Okay ladies, I neeed some help!
> 
> I got a love bracelet from my hubby for our 5 year anni (much to my surprise - definitely thought it was never going to happen with the 6300$ price tag here in Canada) Anyways, it's regular yellow gold and completely beautiful. The problem: I am TERRIFIED about scratches! I have been wearing it for 2 weeks straight ever since putting it on and have two relatively big noticeable scratches and had to take it off today because I seriously was having an anxiety attack haha!
> Do you keep your love bracelet on 24/7? and should I be freaking out about the scratches, or does the regular everyday wear and tear give it character!
> 
> Thanks ladies!!



Hmmmm. I say leave it on and make it look well loved.  But if you really really are concerned about scratches, maybe exchange the bracelet for a cuff?


----------



## V_charlene

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> I think rose gold would be lovely



Thank you!!


----------



## chicmom78

msblakely said:
			
		

> Okay ladies, I neeed some help!
> 
> I got a love bracelet from my hubby for our 5 year anni (much to my surprise - definitely thought it was never going to happen with the 6300$ price tag here in Canada) Anyways, it's regular yellow gold and completely beautiful. The problem: I am TERRIFIED about scratches! I have been wearing it for 2 weeks straight ever since putting it on and have two relatively big noticeable scratches and had to take it off today because I seriously was having an anxiety attack haha!
> Do you keep your love bracelet on 24/7? and should I be freaking out about the scratches, or does the regular everyday wear and tear give it character!
> 
> Thanks ladies!!



Well you can take it off and never wear it because your afraid of scratches or you can put it on and just enjoy it. It's a catch 22. Don't wear it and be sad you're not wearing it or be sad about wearing it with scratches (which you will inevitably get over.)


----------



## chicmom78

Lovefour said:
			
		

> I believe it goes by the shipping address. If you ship to a state that has no boutique or state tax example Delaware has no taxes or boutique they can't charge you tax. My friend ordered hers from Sak and shipped it to a friend and paid no tax. I was to impatient and went and bought mine and didn't want to wait so I paid tax. My next one I will ship to my parents house because they have no boutique so then I won't pay tax.



Ok that's great, I was going to ship to my sister in VT where there is no boutique so that would work out perfectly


----------



## Lovefour

msblakely said:


> Okay ladies, I neeed some help!
> 
> I got a love bracelet from my hubby for our 5 year anni (much to my surprise - definitely thought it was never going to happen with the 6300$ price tag here in Canada) Anyways, it's regular yellow gold and completely beautiful. The problem: I am TERRIFIED about scratches! I have been wearing it for 2 weeks straight ever since putting it on and have two relatively big noticeable scratches and had to take it off today because I seriously was having an anxiety attack haha!
> Do you keep your love bracelet on 24/7? and should I be freaking out about the scratches, or does the regular everyday wear and tear give it character!
> 
> Thanks ladies!!



I think it's normal to feel bad in the beginning that it gets scratches but the whole point of having it is to never take it off. So I think in time you will get used to it. i feel naked when i don't have it on so for me I wear it happily scratches and all! Happy 5th and wear it in good health.


----------



## LVoeletters

I played with the love bangle today, wow it is a substantial piece! Surprisingly everyone loved the rose gold on me instead of the yellow gold! But the problem is I also saw the small BB watch and a couple of Van cleef beauties so idk if I need to delay this purchase or not, especially since I just broke up with a long term bf, idk if this is the right time to get it, or in retrospect the perfect time to get such a piece for myself. I'm a size 16 apparently.  I wish I had a bigger wrist because of how the bracelet is the same price no matter the grams of gold used.


----------



## tutushopper

msblakely said:


> Okay ladies, I neeed some help!
> 
> I got a love bracelet from my hubby for our 5 year anni (much to my surprise - definitely thought it was never going to happen with the 6300$ price tag here in Canada) Anyways, it's regular yellow gold and completely beautiful. The problem: I am TERRIFIED about scratches! I have been wearing it for 2 weeks straight ever since putting it on and have two relatively big noticeable scratches and had to take it off today because I seriously was having an anxiety attack haha!
> Do you keep your love bracelet on 24/7? and should I be freaking out about the scratches, or does the regular everyday wear and tear give it character!
> 
> Thanks ladies!!



You should wear it with happiness and the love that it represents.  Scratches are just part of the character that grows with wearing a piece over time.  If you eventually can't stand them, they can be buffed out professionally.  

I have mine 24/7 and just let the scratches accumulate.  You get jewelry to wear it and enjoy it, so enjoy!  

Happy belated anniversary, and what a great surprise from your hubby!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anyone have the multi coloured stones bangle? Id love to see pics IRL
Do you wear it every day?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Sweetyqbk said:


> For those wanting the current Cartier love collection prices. Here u go =)



Thanks for the info S


----------



## faintlymacabre

msblakely said:


> Okay ladies, I neeed some help!
> 
> I got a love bracelet from my hubby for our 5 year anni (much to my surprise - definitely thought it was never going to happen with the 6300$ price tag here in Canada) Anyways, it's regular yellow gold and completely beautiful. The problem: I am TERRIFIED about scratches! I have been wearing it for 2 weeks straight ever since putting it on and have two relatively big noticeable scratches and had to take it off today because I seriously was having an anxiety attack haha!
> Do you keep your love bracelet on 24/7? and should I be freaking out about the scratches, or does the regular everyday wear and tear give it character!
> 
> Thanks ladies!!



I got my cuff in April and still don't like scratches...    As much as people say scratches give it "character", putting damage on a multiple-thousand-dollar item still sucks.

I take mine off when I'm cleaning or otherwise doing something that might damage it more than regular wear would.  Definitely love the flexibility of a having the cuff instead of the locked-on bracelet.


----------



## Babsiegirl

msblakely said:
			
		

> Okay ladies, I neeed some help!
> 
> I got a love bracelet from my hubby for our 5 year anni (much to my surprise - definitely thought it was never going to happen with the 6300$ price tag here in Canada) Anyways, it's regular yellow gold and completely beautiful. The problem: I am TERRIFIED about scratches! I have been wearing it for 2 weeks straight ever since putting it on and have two relatively big noticeable scratches and had to take it off today because I seriously was having an anxiety attack haha!
> Do you keep your love bracelet on 24/7? and should I be freaking out about the scratches, or does the regular everyday wear and tear give it character!
> 
> Thanks ladies!!



Like I've said several times on this forum, I take my bracelet off all the time and don't wear it 24/7. Had no issues with the screws and my bracelet still looks like new!!!


----------



## Masafi

Hi ladies, don't Judge me, I am new here and I have never owned Cartier, I will get a love bracelet in cople of months, please tell me if it scratches a lot I want to get the yellow gold one with out diamonds


----------



## Masafi

Hope to see your beauty soon, I am also saving up for love bracelet, it's lovely and I want it badly  but my concern is if I wear it with an expensive watch will they scratch each other? How do you girls deal with scratches?


----------



## LVoeletters

Masafi said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, don't Judge me, I am new here and I have never owned Cartier, I will get a love bracelet in cople of months, please tell me if it scratches a lot I want to get the yellow gold one with out diamonds



Scroll up through this thread for your answer, it does scratch but that is the nature of the piece


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Addicted2Hermes said:


> Here they are with my gold La Dona watch. I just had the WG polished so it looks "newer" than the YG/4dia!



Wow!! Love both bracelets!! Beautiful !!


----------



## rabbits

LVoeletters said:


> I played with the love bangle today, wow it is a substantial piece! Surprisingly everyone loved the rose gold on me instead of the yellow gold! But the problem is I also saw the small BB watch and a couple of Van cleef beauties so idk if I need to delay this purchase or not, especially since I just broke up with a long term bf, idk if this is the right time to get it, or in retrospect the perfect time to get such a piece for myself. I'm a size 16 apparently. I wish I had a bigger wrist because of how the bracelet is the same price no matter the grams of gold used.


 
me too! I wear a 15/16, it does feel a little suxxy since its the same price!

Back to dilemma on what to get, I realise sometimes when you don't know which to buy, holding off can be the best.  It gives you time to browse further and to realise which item you like most  They're all lovely choices though.


----------



## irenesarah

hi guys! so i got the bracelet  it shipped so quickly, i purchased it late saturday night and it arrived early this afternoon - free shipping and no tax. i love it!! it looked so tiny in the box i got nervous that it wouldnt fit! lol it fits absolutely perfectly though! my wrist is 14.5cm i believe off the top of my head and the 16cm is snug but comfortably loose and can move back and forth quite a bit.

i'm excited about it but i'm having slight pangs of buyer's remorse LOL. my fiance was shocked at how much it cost - not that he didnt think it was worth it, he just thought it was in 3k range this whole time, he thinks its gorgeous though. my mom is so whatever about it, simply because she doesnt "get it" - shes foreign so to her gold is priced only by weight and stonework, no concept of labels & brands lol. anyways! both of them brought up a valid point.... *insurance!!* do any of you ladies have your love insured? it does make sense since its such a pricey piece. and all the complaints about people's bracelets simply FALLING OFF freaks me out!


----------



## irenesarah

i got my first love (& my first cartier piece!) today  my fiance and mother both brought up a valid point of concern.... *insurance!* do any of you have your loves insured? its such a pricey piece of jewelry, worn all the time, AND the stories of them just FALLING OFF freak me out. meh!


----------



## martiniandlace

msblakely said:


> Okay ladies, I neeed some help!
> 
> I got a love bracelet from my hubby for our 5 year anni (much to my surprise - definitely thought it was never going to happen with the 6300$ price tag here in Canada) Anyways, it's regular yellow gold and completely beautiful. The problem: I am TERRIFIED about scratches! I have been wearing it for 2 weeks straight ever since putting it on and have two relatively big noticeable scratches and had to take it off today because I seriously was having an anxiety attack haha!
> Do you keep your love bracelet on 24/7? and should I be freaking out about the scratches, or does the regular everyday wear and tear give it character!
> 
> Thanks ladies!!


I've had mine for over 12 years and have only taken it off to to get it polished. It still looks amazing and I wear it 24/7 so enjoy your bangle! Even if gets scratched, Cartier will polish for a nominal fee.....it looks brand new after a good polish.


----------



## Lovefour

irenesarah said:


> i got my first love (& my first cartier piece!) today  my fiance and mother both brought up a valid point of concern.... *insurance!* do any of you have your loves insured? its such a pricey piece of jewelry, worn all the time, AND the stories of them just FALLING OFF freak me out. meh!



I was thinking of getting mine insured after reading about problems but I have not done so . I think I will though


----------



## etk123

irenesarah said:


> i got my first love (& my first cartier piece!) today  my fiance and mother both brought up a valid point of concern.... *insurance!* do any of you have your loves insured? its such a pricey piece of jewelry, worn all the time, AND the stories of them just FALLING OFF freak me out. meh!



Congrats! What color did you get? You should post a pic! We only insure jewelry over $7000. Not sure how we came up with that number, but jewelry insurance is so expensive it's prohibitive to insure everything. And since ideally the bracelet is screwed onto my wrist permanently, there's not much chance of it being lost! If I was having trouble with my screws loosening, that would be a different story.


----------



## dianahuang

pamella said:
			
		

> Congratulations, it looks amazing on your finger.  Such a beautiful, classic
> piece!!



Thank u &#128522; i really can wait for the day... Yeapp i love classic style &#128513;


----------



## bagladyseattle

My Dh has expressed interest in Love Bracelet for himself, not daily wear.  Next year is our 10th year anniversary of meeting my Dh.  I am exploring options for gift.  I see Larry King wear both of his Bangles.  Please excuse my ignorance, does the love is unisex or do they make separate bangle for male and female?  Does price varies in sizing?


----------



## irenesarah

etk123 said:


> Congrats! What color did you get? You should post a pic! We only insure jewelry over $7000. Not sure how we came up with that number, but jewelry insurance is so expensive it's prohibitive to insure everything. And since ideally the bracelet is screwed onto my wrist permanently, there's not much chance of it being lost! If I was having trouble with my screws loosening, that would be a different story.



i got RG and i'm a little salty about it, i really love the YG - its SO classic and i love how it pops. the bracelet was a gift from my mother so i dont want to be a brat and say anything. it was already so nice of her to decide to get it for me and i wanted it so badly - she decided on RG simply because she "likes RG" (a general statement) without really looking at or researching the bracelet at all. bah! i mean who DOESNT generally like RG? lol

after looking at so many photos on here of the RG & YG bracelets side by side, i see how subtle the difference is so i know i'll get over it!


----------



## purseaddict86

irenesarah said:
			
		

> i got RG and i'm a little salty about it, i really love the YG - its SO classic and i love how it pops. the bracelet was a gift from my mother so i dont want to be a brat and say anything. it was already so nice of her to decide to get it for me and i wanted it so badly - she decided on RG simply because she "likes RG" (a general statement) without really looking at or researching the bracelet at all. bah! i mean who DOESNT generally like RG? lol
> 
> after looking at so many photos on here of the RG & YG bracelets side by side, i see how subtle the difference is so i know i'll get over it!



Exchange it and she will never know!! The colors are almost the same!!!


----------



## cartier_love

bagladyseattle said:


> My Dh has expressed interest in Love Bracelet for himself, not daily wear. Next year is our 10th year anniversary of meeting my Dh. I am exploring options for gift. I see Larry King wear both of his Bangles. Please excuse my ignorance, does the love is unisex or do they make separate bangle for male and female? Does price varies in sizing?


 
They are the same bangle just different sizes. I'm a guy, I wear a size 19. The sizes are from 16 -21. If he doesn't want to wear it daily, I'd suggest getting him a cuff instead of the bangle. The bangles are meant to be worn 24x7. They do make an extra wide cuff but they are somewhat rare.


----------



## kiana904

Hello Ladies,

I need some help/ advice.  I am planning to buy either a RG love cuff w/ Sapphire or RG love bangle over the weekend when DH and I will be on vacation in NYC.  I emailed the us boutique for prices and they are different from what the SA at the Fifth Ave boutique gave me.  Why is that?  The e-boutique&#8217;s price was a few dollars cheaper.  The fifth ave boutique does not have the cuff in stock so they will see if they can have it sent over so I can try it on when we are there over the weekend.  

I am still torn between the 2.  Initially, I really wanted a bangle, however, after reading all the threads/ experiences here on issues w/ the new screw system, I am super paranoid.  I asked the SA about it over the phone this morning and she said I just have to make sure to check and tighten the screws weekly.  I find that ridiculous.  My mom has a WG in the old screw system and never had to check or tighten it on a weekly basis!  Makes me worried that there is something fishy and that they might not have fixed whatever issues they have on the new system.  Sigh!  Don&#8217;t know which one I want to go with.  Figured I will get there, see it, try it on then decide.  But it might take me a looonng time to decide even if I am already physically in the store&#8230; and I don&#8217;t want to have any regrets on my decision.   Is the cuff nice?  DH is afraid that it might fall off since it open (not completely closed).  

Oh, one more thing, if I end up the bangle, can I take the screw on board an airplane with me flying back?  Or do I have to check that in?  

I am so excited for my love bracelet that I can hardly sleep/ wait for my trip! Lol!  

Any thoughts/ advice will be helpful.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## faintlymacabre

kiana904 said:


> Is the cuff nice?  DH is afraid that it might fall off since it open (not completely closed).



The cuff will NOT fall off if it's sized correctly for you.    In fact, it's sounding a little more secure than some of the bracelets people have posted about, falling off in their sleep etc.  There's no way mine is coming off unless I intentionally rotate it and pull.  It doesn't rotate that far on its own accord during daily wear.

I'm a big fan of the cuff personally, but there is one thing to consider when you try them on.  The cuff is more oval-shaped than the bracelet, which is a bit more rounded in shape.  If your wrist is round, the cuff won't fit right or feel right.  I swear there were some pictures showing this difference in the gigantic Cartier Love thread somewhere, but I can't find them...


----------



## Barbieq8

Hi, i just got my 18 love bracelet. Im so glad that i  exchange it from my 17. Size 18 fit perfect and its very comfortable im in love with it ! My wrist size is 16 cm and it lose enough to move up and down.


----------



## Lovefour

Kiana
Here are the tips i would give. First of all take your time trying them on and getting sized. The thing is that the bracelet fits differently from the sizer. The sizer gives you a bit more room. i love the way mine fits but I think with the bangle it's important to get it right. As far as the new screw system I went to Manhattan and I have not had any problem either has a good friend of mine. I was told once they put it on to come back in a week and have them tighten it and then it should be fine and mine has been. I can't tell you how much I love it. My husband and I had a great day when when we purchased it wonderful experience. I wore it for about a month and then dropped it off to be engraved that took a week. It looks amazing. You will have up to 3 months to get it engraved. I missed it so much once I dropped it back off but I love the way it came out. I never even looked at the cuff because I knew I wanted the bangle so i can't say anything. I look forward to my next one! Good luck let us know how it goes!


----------



## Lovefour

purseaddict86 said:


> Exchange it and she will never know!! The colors are almost the same!!!



So true!


----------



## LoveBracelet

bagladyseattle said:


> My Dh has expressed interest in Love Bracelet for himself, not daily wear. Next year is our 10th year anniversary of meeting my Dh. I am exploring options for gift. I see Larry King wear both of his Bangles. Please excuse my ignorance, does the love is unisex or do they make separate bangle for male and female? Does price varies in sizing?


 
Initially, the Love bracelets were always sold as a pair, one for her, one for him, so this bracelet is meant to be unisex! I'm a guy and wear it for 4 years almost non stop, it is very classy and discret. I think the white gold looks more masculine but it is just my opinion... Your DH will easily find a size for him, measure the circumference of his wrist, add 2 cm and you have the size of the bracelet (for me it is 17 cm + 2 = size 19). The price is the same whatever the size but WG is more expensive compared to YG and RG. Hope it helps!


----------



## bagladyseattle

cartier_love said:


> They are the same bangle just different sizes. I'm a guy, I wear a size 19. The sizes are from 16 -21. If he doesn't want to wear it daily, I'd suggest getting him a cuff instead of the bangle. The bangles are meant to be worn 24x7. They do make an extra wide cuff but they are somewhat rare.


 


LoveBracelet said:


> Initially, the Love bracelets were always sold as a pair, one for her, one for him, so this bracelet is meant to be unisex! I'm a guy and wear it for 4 years almost non stop, it is very classy and discret. I think the white gold looks more masculine but it is just my opinion... Your DH will easily find a size for him, measure the circumference of his wrist, add 2 cm and you have the size of the bracelet (for me it is 17 cm + 2 = size 19). The price is the same whatever the size but WG is more expensive compared to YG and RG. Hope it helps!


 
Thanks Cartier_love and Lovebracelet for info. He has Love ring YG; perhaps he wants in YG too.  I should try to go to Cartier Boutique this week and see the cuff and bangle in comparision.  I would be cool to if we get one for him and one for her.


----------



## bkforbes

Congrats Barbieq8!!! Im so happy for you. Do you have pictures of how the 17 fit? Also can you post pictures of the 18!!!!


----------



## Barbieq8

bkforbes said:
			
		

> Congrats Barbieq8!!! Im so happy for you. Do you have pictures of how the 17 fit? Also can you post pictures of the 18!!!!



Thank you ! Yes, you can find the pic in page 322, im using the iphone App and its shows in page 322 i dont know if its same in a computer  the 17 fit my 16 cm wrist but i feel tight and not happy how it bother me. I will post size 18 in few and compare it wirh my gm " large" hermes clic clac. Hope it help


----------



## bkforbes

Great, yes that will help so much! Just to clarify, the PM is the petit and the GM is the grande? I have the smaller of the two. Im excited to see your pictures and congratulations again!!


----------



## Barbieq8

Here is the size 18. The Hermes Clic Clac is GM "larger size", the Cartier feels more comfortable and loser than the Hermes


----------



## Barbieq8

bkforbes said:
			
		

> Great, yes that will help so much! Just to clarify, the PM is the petit and the GM is the grande? I have the smaller of the two. Im excited to see your pictures and congratulations again!!



Yes the gm is the grande larger size, i have also the pm size but i dont wear it all the time because it feels small. I post the pics


----------



## bkforbes

Wow, it looks great! Enjoy. The size is perfect for you and youll be able to stack with a bunch of different things. So happy for you!


----------



## Barbieq8

bkforbes said:


> Wow, it looks great! Enjoy. The size is perfect for you and youll be able to stack with a bunch of different things. So happy for you!



Thank you so much  yes im happy that i exchange the 17 to 18  glad you liked it


----------



## Barbieq8




----------



## schadenfreude

^ Love the nail cuff. Where's it from?


----------



## Barbieq8

schadenfreude said:
			
		

> ^ Love the nail cuff. Where's it from?



Thank you, its from Ccskye in rose gold. You can find it online


----------



## bkforbes

etk123 said:


> Lol I don't have one either. Maybe they're more of a gift from your SA? I get cards and books all the time, but not a cleaning kit.


etk123 and beachy10-which cartier boutique or authorized dealer do you guys go to?


----------



## bkforbes

pamela78 said:


> Hi ladies, I just got my gold love bracelet & had to share! It's size 17!  Don't think I'll ever take it off! In love with it! Here it is! SA delivered it to my house last night & threw in a few Cartier puzzles, building blocks & coloring in books for my little guy!


Pamela78: can you post pictures of the building blocks and puzzles cartier sent you? which boutique did you visit? if you dont mind my asking


----------



## polishhor

omigosh, I'd be scared to death without insurance!


----------



## LVoeletters

I finally have enough for the love bangle!!! I just cant stop debating if I should get the love bangle or the watch first....


----------



## schadenfreude

Barbieq8 said:
			
		

> Thank you, its from Ccskye in rose gold. You can find it online



Thank you.


----------



## LVoeletters

do you think if I paid cash and said I had 5k in cash would they let me purchase the plain bracelet at the discount?


----------



## LVoeletters

do you think the love bangle would look nice layered against a small round watch like a ballon bleu? or is that awkward and it should be rectangle?


----------



## foxyqt

Barbieq8 said:


>


 
pretty stack! love the vintage Casio ;D hehe


----------



## irenesarah

purseaddict86 said:


> Exchange it and she will never know!! The colors are almost the same!!!



k!!! i sent it earlier today to get exchanged.. shhhh!!!! lol!!! im so excited. cant wait for it to get here!


----------



## phillj12

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> do you think if I paid cash and said I had 5k in cash would they let me purchase the plain bracelet at the discount?



Worth a try an let us know!!!


----------



## chicmom78

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> do you think the love bangle would look nice layered against a small round watch like a ballon bleu? or is that awkward and it should be rectangle?



It would look great with the bb, just look at Lanasyogamama, her stack is amazing! I do think you should get the watch over the bangle though if you have to choose.


----------



## purseaddict86

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> do you think if I paid cash and said I had 5k in cash would they let me purchase the plain bracelet at the discount?



What discount?


----------



## purseaddict86

irenesarah said:
			
		

> k!!! i sent it earlier today to get exchanged.. shhhh!!!! lol!!! im so excited. cant wait for it to get here!



Great job! U will have it forever! U need to LOVE it!


----------



## lanasyogamama

chicmom78 said:
			
		

> It would look great with the bb, just look at Lanasyogamama, her stack is amazing! I do think you should get the watch over the bangle though if you have to choose.



Thanks so much for the kind words!

Full disclosure, I just took a pic that way, I wear my watch alone.


----------



## kiana904

Thank you ladies!  I'm so excited for our trip.  Any other tips/ advice appreciated.  Will keep you posted.


----------



## Lanier

LVoeletters said:


> I finally have enough for the love bangle!!! I just cant stop debating if I should get the love bangle or the watch first....



Bangle!


----------



## kpai

HI ladies,  I currently have a love bracelet in rose gold and now wanting to get another one (so I can give one to each of my girls when they are older),  I can't decide if I should get another rose gold so they be a pair or in white gold.  I do mix my metals.  any thoughts?  Thx!!


----------



## bkforbes

First off, congratulations! I cant imagine how excited you are and I hope everything works out. I would recommend working with Cecilia at the 5th avenue boutique-she is beyond sweet, helpful, and HONEST! 

In terms of sizing, if they cant get the specific cuff you want by this weekend try on a similar cuff for sizing. Getting the right fit is definitely one of the most important things especially because you dont have a boutique close to you. 

The cuff vs. the bangle is a personal choice-whatever looks best/feels right to you. I got the bangle because Ive wanted it for so long and I do have the new screw system and I havent had any problems with it-neither has my family who has the new screw system as well. I think there are pros/cons to both the old and the new but at this point, attaining the old system is not possible and its something just to be cautious about. With the old system, my friend lost some of her screws but the bracelet never fell off-so I guess you win some you lose some? =] 

Im so excited for you and cant wait to hear how it goes!!!!!!


----------



## bkforbes

LVoeletters said:


> do you think if I paid cash and said I had 5k in cash would they let me purchase the plain bracelet at the discount?


It all depends on the person youre working with and the boutique or dealer youre at. Ive heard people who can get a discount but more recently, I haven't. When we went in, we did pay in cash but they still add tax and they dont give you a discount. But, its always worth it to try. Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Lovefour

kpai said:


> HI ladies,  I currently have a love bracelet in rose gold and now wanting to get another one (so I can give one to each of my girls when they are older),  I can't decide if I should get another rose gold so they be a pair or in white gold.  I do mix my metals.  any thoughts?  Thx!!



White gold without diamonds dulls and ages quickly. Just was at Cartier yesterday and the SA had a white gold with Diamonds and it looked amazing. Her 6 month old one without Diamonds looked so old I was shocked and she said she would never buy that one again.


----------



## kpai

Lovefour said:


> White gold without diamonds dulls and ages quickly. Just was at Cartier yesterday and the SA had a white gold with Diamonds and it looked amazing. Her 6 month old one without Diamonds looked so old I was shocked and she said she would never buy that one again.



thanks for the info.  that was my concern too with white gold that it may turn yellowish with time or turn dull.


----------



## pws22

It's my 1st wedding anniversary today!! And I have received a RG love bracelet with 4 diamonds  I have been wanting one since 4 years ago.. I nearly purchased one few years back and my father offered to get me one as my wedding gift last year.. But I controlled myself and said NO.. Cos I wanted it to be given by my DH.. I am So glad that I waited!!

Here it is 





Size 17.. It can move around my wrist but I find it more comfortable than the 16. ( my SA suggested me to get the 16.)






Wearing a Hermes clic clac with it GM size.. The size 17 love can slide through the clic clac.. So I guess I won't be wearing them together.. 

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## phillj12

Did someone on here say that the sizers are bigger or smaller than the actual bracelet?


----------



## phillj12

Lovefour said:
			
		

> White gold without diamonds dulls and ages quickly. Just was at Cartier yesterday and the SA had a white gold with Diamonds and it looked amazing. Her 6 month old one without Diamonds looked so old I was shocked and she said she would never buy that one again.



The WG looks amazing in the store BUT the SA just told me that it dulls more because it is rhodium plated and it costs twice as much to have polished.


----------



## elliesaurus

phillj12 said:


> Did someone on here say that the sizers are bigger or smaller than the actual bracelet?



The sizers are bigger than the actual bracelet. I think it's because it doesn't account for the screws on the inside, which come out 1.5mm or so.


----------



## phillj12

elliesaurus said:
			
		

> The sizers are bigger than the actual bracelet. I think it's because it doesn't account for the screws on the inside, which come out 1.5mm or so.



Thanks! Now I'm really confused! I want it to be more snug than loose and the 16 sizer fit perfectly, so am worried the actual 16 may be too tight.

I know lots of people on here have exchanged, but I would imagine you can only put it on your wrist once or twice if u think u may need to exchange it?? Eek!


----------



## Lovefour

pws22 said:


> It's my 1st wedding anniversary today!! And I have received a RG love bracelet with 4 diamonds  I have been wanting one since 4 years ago.. I nearly purchased one few years back and my father offered to get me one as my wedding gift last year.. But I controlled myself and said NO.. Cos I wanted it to be given by my DH.. I am So glad that I waited!!
> 
> Here it is
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852595
> 
> 
> Size 17.. It can move around my wrist but I find it more comfortable than the 16. ( my SA suggested me to get the 16.)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852599
> 
> 
> Wearing a Hermes clic clac with it GM size.. The size 17 love can slide through the clic clac.. So I guess I won't be wearing them together..
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Congrats it is just beautiful!! perfect fit too!


----------



## elliesaurus

phillj12 said:


> Thanks! Now I'm really confused! I want it to be more snug than loose and the 16 sizer fit perfectly, so am worried the actual 16 may be too tight.
> 
> I know lots of people on here have exchanged, but I would imagine you can only put it on your wrist once or twice if u think u may need to exchange it?? Eek!



Are you by a boutique? If so, you should definitely try it on in stores. I've been to several boutiques and only one boutique offered me the sizer, as opposed to the actual bangle. One boutique didn't have the RG in my size so they offered to let me try a WG bangle in my size so I could try the size, and a RG bangle in a larger size, just so I could try on the color.


----------



## phillj12

elliesaurus said:


> Are you by a boutique? If so, you should definitely try it on in stores. I've been to several boutiques and only one boutique offered me the sizer, as opposed to the actual bangle. One boutique didn't have the RG in my size so they offered to let me try a WG bangle in my size so I could try the size, and a RG bangle in a larger size, just so I could try on the color.



They actually let you try it?? At both stores that I've been to, they were SO adamant about telling me that I can't try it because they don't want to strip the screws and that "the person who gives it to you should be the only person to screw it on." WHATEVER! I live outside Washington, DC. I 'm going to try going back to the first boutique I tried. EEK!


----------



## elliesaurus

phillj12 said:


> They actually let you try it?? At both stores that I've been to, they were SO adamant about telling me that I can't try it because they don't want to strip the screws and that "the person who gives it to you should be the only person to screw it on." WHATEVER! I live outside Washington, DC. I 'm going to try going back to the first boutique I tried. EEK!



I've heard that it really depends on the SA. If anything, they don't have to tighten the screws all the way; just enough so that it doesn't fall off. It's not like you're going to swing your arm around like a baseball player when you're at the store!  Plus, the SAs were the ones who handled the screwdriver so the bangle shouldn't be in any "danger" of having the screws stripped.


----------



## kiana904

Hi bkforbes,

Thanks for your reco. However, when I called them yesterday, it was someone named Maria who answered the phone.  I assumed she will be the one I go to since she asked me to call her tom to check if the cuff w/ the sizes I am looking for will arrive on time for fitting.  They have the bangle in stock so that is not a problem.  I hope she is a good SA. We are looking forward to this experience and it will be disappointing if the SA is not helpful or honest.  

Thanks again! Wish me luck over the weekend!


----------



## cartier_love

phillj12 said:


> They actually let you try it?? At both stores that I've been to, they were SO adamant about telling me that I can't try it because they don't want to strip the screws and that "the person who gives it to you should be the only person to screw it on." WHATEVER! I live outside Washington, DC. I 'm going to try going back to the first boutique I tried. EEK!


 
I have only been to one Cartier store where they didn't WANT me to try one on. That was in Dallas. Not trying one on is like trying to sell you a car by just looking at it! Go to a store that had good customer service.


----------



## phillj12

cartier_love said:
			
		

> I have only been to one Cartier store where they didn't WANT me to try one on. That was in Dallas. Not trying one on is like trying to sell you a car by just looking at it! Go to a store that had good customer service.



I know, it's outrageous! There are two sores in my area and they both said no but am going to go back with my husband this weekend and I am going to insist.


----------



## freshie2096

Very interesting. I was in Sydney Cartier store last month to try on love rings and the SA allowed me to try on white gold paved diamonds love bracelet tho...


----------



## Lovefour

phillj12 said:


> I know, it's outrageous! There are two sores in my area and they both said no but am going to go back with my husband this weekend and I am going to insist.



when i went with my husband and they knew we were ready to buy they brought out a new one from the back and put it on before they rang it up they made sure we loved the fit!


----------



## mai_LV

I went into Cartier with a plan.  I am not willing to buy anything I can't try on so if they told me that I can't try the actual bracelet on, I was just going to walk over to Rolex and buy a watch instead! I would have been happy with a Rolex or the Love bracelet. Lol.  Luckily, that topic didn't even come up!  the SA put the bracelet on me right away and I fell in love!  It was love at first sight!!! I got YG size 16.  I am so glad they didn't have the cuff in stock bc that was the one I was considering but once she put the bracelet on, I knew it was "the one"!!! I think it's totally ridiculous that they won't let you try such a big purchase on!  Esp when you can't return it(you only get credit at the store if you return it)  I mean they let you play with and test drive 100k cars!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anyone know when Cartier will have a price increase on the love bangles ?


----------



## chicmom78

I just don't understand why they cannot have a mock bracelet made of silver or something in each size to try on so at least you get a feel of weight and correct sizing. I can understand not wanting a bracelet someone has already tried or returned, but I also don't want to purchase something that expensive without trying first. What happens to the bracelets people wear but then exchange a week later for a diff size?


----------



## LVoeletters

What brands do you lovely ladies wear with your love? I have a penchant for more dainty jewelry and I wear a VCA 5 motif bracelet and a delicate diamond tiffany necklace everyday. I'd like to continue with more of those type of pieces, but at the same time I like wearing funkier pieces like evil eye stuff. I'm in my early 20s. Can the love mix with pieces like that? Not on the same hand, but meaning the whole look?


----------



## etk123

LVoeletters said:


> What brands do you lovely ladies wear with your love? I have a penchant for more dainty jewelry and I wear a VCA 5 motif bracelet and a delicate diamond tiffany necklace everyday. I'd like to continue with more of those type of pieces, but at the same time I like wearing funkier pieces like evil eye stuff. I'm in my early 20s. Can the love mix with pieces like that? Not on the same hand, but meaning the whole look?



I've yet to find a bracelet that doesn't look good with a Love. It's so clean lined and simple, everything looks nice with it. Evil eye on down to classic pearls. You can't go wrong.


----------



## Lovefour

etk123 said:


> I've yet to find a bracelet that doesn't look good with a Love. It's so clean lined and simple, everything looks nice with it. Evil eye on down to classic pearls. You can't go wrong.



I agree. It goes with everything! I think 2 loves looks amazing also!


----------



## shamrockmom

PWS22 - Your bracelet is soooo pretty. I am about to purchase a LOVE bracelet but I am torn between size 16 and 17. I live in Kentucky and we do not have Cartier here. What size is your wrist where the bracelet is above the Hermes clic clac?


----------



## etk123

bkforbes said:


> etk123 and beachy10-which cartier boutique or authorized dealer do you guys go to?



I've shopped at King of Prussia, Orlando, and Las Vegas, the boutique at the Crystals. Never shopped from an authorized dealer.


----------



## shpahlc

mai_LV said:
			
		

> I went into Cartier with a plan.  I am not willing to buy anything I can't try on so if they told me that I can't try the actual bracelet on, I was just going to walk over to Rolex and buy a watch instead! I would have been happy with a Rolex or the Love bracelet. Lol.  Luckily, that topic didn't even come up!  the SA put the bracelet on me right away and I fell in love!  It was love at first sight!!! I got YG size 16.  I am so glad they didn't have the cuff in stock bc that was the one I was considering but once she put the bracelet on, I knew it was "the one"!!! I think it's totally ridiculous that they won't let you try such a big purchase on!  Esp when you can't return it(you only get credit at the store if you return it)  I mean they let you play with and test drive 100k cars!!



I agree, which is why I bought mine over the phone Thursday afternoon. It was shipped overnight (free of charge), and arrived his afternoon. They allow returns (credit to your card)  up to 30 days. 

Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## erinrose

Hi 

Does anyone know how much the love bracelet in gold, white gold or in platinum is?


----------



## xblackxstarx

Strongly agree !!! This is exactly why I need one 



etk123 said:


> I've yet to find a bracelet that doesn't look good with a Love. It's so clean lined and simple, everything looks nice with it. Evil eye on down to classic pearls. You can't go wrong.


----------



## LVoeletters

How many of you lovely ladies bought your own Cartier love?


----------



## phillj12

shpahlc said:
			
		

> I agree, which is why I bought mine over the phone Thursday afternoon. It was shipped overnight (free of charge), and arrived his afternoon. They allow returns (credit to your card)  up to 30 days.
> 
> Congrats on your purchase!



If you return, do you have to send back to online or return to store? Also, what if you get a tiny scratch on it when trying it (ie, turning the screws)? 

Great idea! I could buy a 16 and 17 and return one!?? 

Will see how it goes later when I go to a diff boutique!


----------



## Lovefour

phillj12 said:


> If you return, do you have to send back to online or return to store? Also, what if you get a tiny scratch on it when trying it (ie, turning the screws)?
> 
> Great idea! I could buy a 16 and 17 and return one!??
> 
> Will see how it goes later when I go to a diff boutique!



Good Luck! You are going to love it. Take pics


----------



## schadenfreude

LVoeletters said:


> How many of you lovely ladies bought your own Cartier love?



I did, both bracelets. My SO bought both of my rings though.


----------



## kiana904

Hi! Just wanted to provide an update. I got my bracelet yesterday!  I ended up with the RG bangle. DH did not like the look of the cuff.  I liked the sapphire tho; too bad they don't come with the bangle. I am so paranoid about the new screw system that I check on it every so often. I went ahead with it since there were people in the forum who had a good experience from the same store so I thought I'll take my chances. 

The SA insisted that I wear it on my right wrist since mu left wrist is smaller & she said it looks better on the right. The only thing I'm worried about is that it will get more scratches since I am right handed. Am wondering if I should switch but am afraid to mess up the screws! I know it is insane but I'm too ocd about this!!! 

Also do you ladies wear it when you work out? Is it ok to sweat while wearing it? Did it make the bracelet look old & worn when you work out with it? Pls share your experiences. TIA.

Thanks again for all who shared your thoughts on the cuff vs bracelet. I'm happy with my choice. The next challenge will be to get thru airport security flying back home after the long weekend.


----------



## LVoeletters

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Thanks for sharing Burqaface,
> 
> I thought of adding a couple pics to this thread of my new 09' Charity bracelet and my Love bangle, thanks for letting me share everyone!


S&B-- is this rose gold?


----------



## LVoeletters

I'm going crazy trying to decide between the yellow gold and rose gold. B4 looking at them in person I knew automatically I wanted the YG. Then I went into cartier and the sales associate said the pink gold looked striking on me and the YG is too yellow. I am very tan right now, and used to wear silver jewelry, now I wear gold jewelry with left over WG pieces mixed in sometimes. I went into toureanu (sp) and tried on the watches and the woman said the same thing, that with my skin tone I can successfully rock all three colors but she said the PG was striking on me. But I could rock the yellow gold too. What do you think? the last two nice pieces of jewelry I have gotten are a mix of YG/WG and YG/MOP... would it work to get the pink gold? Should I ignore everyone and get the YG?


----------



## cupcake34

I think it is perfectly fine to mix metals, I also wear WG, YG and RG at the same time. IMO it looks stunning and, most importantly, not boring. Not mixing metals would be like wearing only one colour of clothes from top to bottom...  

I think you should get whatever YOU truly love. I also have the "problem" that every gold colour looks good on me. What does make your heart more sing - the RG or YG love?


----------



## Sycomore

Question to all WHITE GOLD love bracelet owners: 
How high maintenance is the bracelet in white gold? I mean you have it replated often? Not at all? 
I don't care so much for scratches that is normal for me, what I am concerned about is the bracelet becoming yellow or dull/ugly thanks for the reply!


----------



## xblackxstarx

I when purchasing my love bangle in the future will have the same dilemma between YG and RG ... Is RG likely to be in fit many years to come? Is it a permanent type of gold here to stay ? Sorry if it's a stupid question I don't know anything about RG


----------



## einseine

Antonio Loredo said:


> Question to all WHITE GOLD love bracelet owners:
> How high maintenance is the bracelet in white gold? I mean you have it replated often? Not at all?
> I don't care so much for scratches that is normal for me, what I am concerned about is the bracelet becoming yellow or dull/ugly thanks for the reply!


 
I have been wearing 4-diamond WG one for more than 20 months!  I polish it with a cloths from time to time.  It is scratched, but shines beautifully and looks very white!  I don't think I will need to send it out for maintenance sometime soon.  I have never heard that a WG Love becoming yellow.  Especially, mine is with diamond one which has special coating.


----------



## phillj12

einseine said:
			
		

> I have been wearing 4-diamond WG one for more than 20 months!  I polish it with a cloths from time to time.  It is scratched, but shines beautifully and looks very white!  I don't think I will need to send it out for maintenance sometime soon.  I have never heard that a WG Love becoming yellow.  Especially, mine is with diamond one which has special coating.



The SA just told me the other day that the WG with diamonds costs twice as much to have cleaned because the rhodium needs to be recoated. Don't know f it's the same for the one without diamonds.

About RG vs YG, i agree, go with the one that *you* love!!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

I wore my love bracelet on my right (dominant) hand and found that I got less scratches on it than when it was on the left. I tend to flail my non-dominant arm around alot and not notice what I do with it as much 

I went to the Cartier boutique in Singapore and tried on the 4 diamond love in YG as well as the diamond cuff. Although I love the bangle more, the cuff is more practical as I occasionally have to take jewelry off for work. Anyway, I decided to hold off on purchasing the bracelet until I reach a stage where I can wear it full-time and not have to take it off. 

I bought a mid sized Ballon bleu to stave off my disappointment though


----------



## bree_21

irenesarah said:


> hi guys! so i got the bracelet  it shipped so quickly, i purchased it late saturday night and it arrived early this afternoon - free shipping and no tax. i love it!! it looked so tiny in the box i got nervous that it wouldnt fit! lol it fits absolutely perfectly though! my wrist is 14.5cm i believe off the top of my head and the 16cm is snug but comfortably loose and can move back and forth quite a bit.
> 
> i'm excited about it but i'm having slight pangs of buyer's remorse LOL. my fiance was shocked at how much it cost - not that he didnt think it was worth it, he just thought it was in 3k range this whole time, he thinks its gorgeous though. my mom is so whatever about it, simply because she doesnt "get it" - shes foreign so to her gold is priced only by weight and stonework, no concept of labels & brands lol. anyways! both of them brought up a valid point.... *insurance!!* do any of you ladies have your love insured? it does make sense since its such a pricey piece. and all the complaints about people's bracelets simply FALLING OFF freaks me out!


 
Oooohh please share some pics! I'm sure it's beautiful  Congrats!!!! x


----------



## bree_21

pws22 said:


> It's my 1st wedding anniversary today!! And I have received a RG love bracelet with 4 diamonds  I have been wanting one since 4 years ago.. I nearly purchased one few years back and my father offered to get me one as my wedding gift last year.. But I controlled myself and said NO.. Cos I wanted it to be given by my DH.. I am So glad that I waited!!
> 
> Here it is
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852595
> 
> 
> Size 17.. It can move around my wrist but I find it more comfortable than the 16. ( my SA suggested me to get the 16.)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852599
> 
> 
> Wearing a Hermes clic clac with it GM size.. The size 17 love can slide through the clic clac.. So I guess I won't be wearing them together..
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 
It is soooooooo amazing - has made me want one even more  Congrats!!! X


----------



## LVoeletters

xblackxstarx said:


> I when purchasing my love bangle in the future will have the same dilemma between YG and RG ... Is RG likely to be in fit many years to come? Is it a permanent type of gold here to stay ? Sorry if it's a stupid question I don't know anything about RG



Thats exactly what I am wondering. Because eventually I would want to invest in a cartier watch in the gold of whatever the bangle is....


cupcake34 said:


> I think it is perfectly fine to mix metals, I also wear WG, YG and RG at the same time. IMO it looks stunning and, most importantly, not boring. Not mixing metals would be like wearing only one colour of clothes from top to bottom...
> 
> I think you should get whatever YOU truly love. I also have the "problem" that every gold colour looks good on me. What does make your heart more sing - the RG or YG love?


I don't know which makes my heart sing honestly because they both worked and its hard to look at something when in your ear both times the sales associates are saying the yellow gold is too much like yellow wise. And its also hard when cartier makes the nicest color of pink gold... And then I see the kardashians rocking the yellow beautifully so IDK. And then also I am super tan right now, but both associates said that didn't matter since I'll still be golden/olivey. SO CONFUSED!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Why don't you look at miley cyrus's bracelet stack... she has tanned skin tone and wears the yg love with a rg daytona and rg anitka ko bangle, you can get an idea of how it looks. i love the look of hers personally but i am extreamly pale
she wears my dream stack 



LVoeletters said:


> Thats exactly what I am wondering. Because eventually I would want to invest in a cartier watch in the gold of whatever the bangle is....
> 
> I don't know which makes my heart sing honestly because they both worked and its hard to look at something when in your ear both times the sales associates are saying the yellow gold is too much like yellow wise. And its also hard when cartier makes the nicest color of pink gold... And then I see the kardashians rocking the yellow beautifully so IDK. And then also I am super tan right now, but both associates said that didn't matter since I'll still be golden/olivey. SO CONFUSED!


----------



## LVoeletters

xblackxstarx said:


> Why don't you look at miley cyrus's bracelet stack... she has tanned skin tone and wears the yg love with a rg daytona and rg anitka ko bangle, you can get an idea of how it looks. i love the look of hers personally but i am extreamly pale
> she wears my dream stack



do you know where a pic of it is? I'm darker than her, like eva longoria type of coloring.


----------



## xblackxstarx

I'm using the iPod now but later I'll upload some pics I saved on the computer for you 



LVoeletters said:


> do you know where a pic of it is? I'm darker than her, like eva longoria type of coloring.


----------



## lanvin

is this the older Bracelet? It looks thicker/chunkier than the ones I've seen and shaped sort of () if that makes sense as opposed to a little more circular like my mothers


----------



## LVoeletters

thanks blackstar, looking forward to the pics!!


Does anyone have a Yellow gold VCA bracelet (doesn't matter the stone) and a pink gold love bangle? Is it possible for a picture for me to see the two tones together? Thank you so much!



I guess my mind set is either- go with YG because its traditional and my last two big pieces are yellow gold. But my last two pieces and my taste are more feminine and delicate. So I'm wondering if the pink gold is the way to go even if it doesn't coordinate with my other pieces... it still is the most feminine version of the two and maybe I could be okay with getting a stainless steel ballon bleu down the road.


----------



## phillj12

I have read I here that people have said the RG begins to fade after time and turns more YG??


----------



## einseine

phillj12 said:


> The SA just told me the other day that the WG with diamonds costs twice as much to have cleaned because the rhodium needs to be recoated. Don't know f it's the same for the one without diamonds.
> 
> About RG vs YG, i agree, go with the one that *you* love!!


 
I know from my SA that the one with diamonds has the rhodium coating + anti-scrach coating.  For this reason, it is naturall if the diamond one's maintenance costs couble.  Anti-scraching special coat makes the diamond one look shiny and whitier (the one without diamonds looks graish)  for a long time.  So, the maintenance cost doesn't bother me!


----------



## Barbieq8

foxyqt said:


> pretty stack! love the vintage Casio ;D hehe



Thank you


----------



## bkforbes

kiana904 said:


> Hi! Just wanted to provide an update. I got my bracelet yesterday!  I ended up with the RG bangle. DH did not like the look of the cuff.  I liked the sapphire tho; too bad they don't come with the bangle. I am so paranoid about the new screw system that I check on it every so often. I went ahead with it since there were people in the forum who had a good experience from the same store so I thought I'll take my chances.
> 
> The SA insisted that I wear it on my right wrist since mu left wrist is smaller & she said it looks better on the right. The only thing I'm worried about is that it will get more scratches since I am right handed. Am wondering if I should switch but am afraid to mess up the screws! I know it is insane but I'm too ocd about this!!!
> 
> Also do you ladies wear it when you work out? Is it ok to sweat while wearing it? Did it make the bracelet look old & worn when you work out with it? Pls share your experiences. TIA.
> 
> Thanks again for all who shared your thoughts on the cuff vs bracelet. I'm happy with my choice. The next challenge will be to get thru airport security flying back home after the long weekend.


kiana904, congratulations!!! Im so excited for you and your purchase. Did the SA give you a cleaning kit? If not, make sure to call them back and ask them to ship you one!


----------



## kiana904

bkforbes,

Thanks!  I'm falling more in love with my bracelet every single day! Still a bit paranoid on screw & scratches... Hope I'll get over that hump soon. Was wondering if it is ok to do hot yoga with it. There is a lady in my studio who wear hers but she doesn't go as often as I do & I know she had hers for years now so it doesn't look as shiny but still pretty. 

Yes, I was able to get a cleaning kit with the bracelet. I remembered reading a thread about it somewhere here so asked for it.


----------



## kiana904

phillj12 said:
			
		

> I have read I here that people have said the RG begins to fade after time and turns more YG??



I ssked the SA about this when deciding about the RG. She said it is not true & that the RG is just a softer tone of the YG since they don't put a lot of copper like other jewelers. She had me try on both coz I wanted to see how both looks on my wrist. My original choice was the RG & DH liked it better than the YG on me so I just went ahead w the RG. If it does happen, I figured I'll take it back to the boutique & see how they handle it. Hopefully, this won't happen & I don't have to deal with this scenario. This won't be my last purchase from Cartier so it would be good to try / check out how their customer service is. Will help me determine whether I choose them over other brands if I am ever faced with tough choices. HTH


----------



## purseaddict86

kiana904 said:
			
		

> I ssked the SA about this when deciding about the RG. She said it is not true & that the RG is just a softer tone of the YG since they don't put a lot of copper like other jewelers. She had me try on both coz I wanted to see how both looks on my wrist. My original choice was the RG & DH liked it better than the YG on me so I just went ahead w the RG. If it does happen, I figured I'll take it back to the boutique & see how they handle it. Hopefully, this won't happen & I don't have to deal with this scenario. This won't be my last purchase from Cartier so it would be good to try / check out how their customer service is. Will help me determine whether I choose them over other brands if I am ever faced with tough choices. HTH



It won't change. Trust me. I havent had mine for that long but my mom has 3 and they are all looking perfect after all these years.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> How many of you lovely ladies bought your own Cartier love?



Bought my own =) 

2 at the same time


----------



## Lovefour

Sweetyqbk said:


> Bought my own =)
> 
> 2 at the same time



Good for you what colors?


----------



## phillj12

Went to Cartier this a.m. and had a great experience! The SA was amazing, let me try on the size 16 YG with 10 diamonds and a size 17 with 4 diamonds. She was so sweet and there was no problem with trying it on, whereas at the other boutique they absolutely would not even consider letting me try it on! Loved both but as much as I love sparkly diamonds, the 4 diamond really felt right to me as I love the cartier screws and didn't feel like it would be right for me to have a Love without them! 

My husband is hopefully buying it for me for my birthday in a few months...YIPPEE! Now he knows exactly what to get! : )

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Barbieq8

phillj12 said:
			
		

> Went to Cartier this a.m. and had a great experience! The SA was amazing, let me try on the size 16 YG with 10 diamonds and a size 17 with 4 diamonds. She was so sweet and there was no problem with trying it on, whereas at the other boutique they absolutely would not even consider letting me try it on! Loved both but as much as I love sparkly diamonds, the 4 diamond really felt right to me as I love the cartier screws and didn't feel like it would be right for me to have a Love without them!
> 
> My husband is hopefully buying it for me for my birthday in a few months...YIPPEE! Now he knows exactly what to get! : )
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Sounds great ! Im happy for you ! Yeah i agree the cartier screws is amazing, me too i like diamonds, but LOVE the &Theta;  screws. Show us some pics when you get your love, what size did you like? And what was recomended to your wrist size?


----------



## phillj12

Barbieq8 said:
			
		

> Sounds great ! Im happy for you ! Yeah i agree the cartier screws is amazing, me too i like diamonds, but LOVE the &Theta;  screws. Show us some pics when you get your love, what size did you like? And what was recomended to your wrist size?



They used the sizer and said a 16 and then when I tried it I liked how the 16 fit, it def could slide a bit but the 17 felt like a bangle (and I didn't want it that loose).


----------



## Barbieq8

phillj12 said:
			
		

> They used the sizer and said a 16 and then when I tried it I liked how the 16 fit, it def could slide a bit but the 17 felt like a bangle (and I didn't want it that loose).



Cool, sound like its the perfect fit  you should take some pics to share  cant wait to see it.


----------



## Sycomore

Why do you guys think that the white gold version seems to have a lower resale value? I mean is just popularity or what is it? The white version is more expensive new.


----------



## phillj12

Antonio Loredo said:
			
		

> Why do you guys think that the white gold version seems to have a lower resale value? I mean is just popularity or what is it? The white version is more expensive new.



Maybe because original/classic was YG??

In general I prefer WG, but for the Love I like the YG or  RG.


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> I know from my SA that the one with diamonds has the rhodium coating + anti-scrach coating.  For this reason, it is naturall if the diamond one's maintenance costs couble.  Anti-scraching special coat makes the diamond one look shiny and whitier (the one without diamonds looks graish)  for a long time.  So, the maintenance cost doesn't bother me!



einseine do you wear your love bangle(s) when wearing your vca goodies? do they meld well?


----------



## elliesaurus

phillj12 said:
			
		

> Went to Cartier this a.m. and had a great experience! The SA was amazing, let me try on the size 16 YG with 10 diamonds and a size 17 with 4 diamonds. She was so sweet and there was no problem with trying it on, whereas at the other boutique they absolutely would not even consider letting me try it on! Loved both but as much as I love sparkly diamonds, the 4 diamond really felt right to me as I love the cartier screws and didn't feel like it would be right for me to have a Love without them!
> 
> My husband is hopefully buying it for me for my birthday in a few months...YIPPEE! Now he knows exactly what to get! : )
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I'm glad you were able to try it on in person!


----------



## phillj12

Yes, was such a relief! So annoying that the SAs are so different from store to store and even within the same store!


----------



## vintageyslbaby

Hi everyone, I have a cartier love RG watch and wondering if it would look stupid to wear the love bangle with? :wondering


----------



## elliesaurus

kiana904 said:


> bkforbes,
> 
> Thanks!  I'm falling more in love with my bracelet every single day! Still a bit paranoid on screw & scratches... Hope I'll get over that hump soon. Was wondering if it is ok to do hot yoga with it. There is a lady in my studio who wear hers but she doesn't go as often as I do & I know she had hers for years now so it doesn't look as shiny but still pretty.
> 
> Yes, I was able to get a cleaning kit with the bracelet. I remembered reading a thread about it somewhere here so asked for it.



I used to go boxing with my love on and it was fine with the sweat... the shower rinses all of the grime away anyway!


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone here do martial arts/kickboxing with your love? very curious..


----------



## elliesaurus

LVoeletters said:


> Does anyone here do martial arts/kickboxing with your love? very curious..



I used to go boxing with mine. It doesn't damage the bangle at all because there's padding from the gloves but you have to make sure you wrap your wrists so that the bangle won't move. The first time I ever boxed with my bangle, the screw part chafed my skin, which was pretty painful.


----------



## faintlymacabre

LVoeletters said:


> Does anyone here do martial arts/kickboxing with your love? very curious..



Probably depends on your martial art.  Kickboxing's probably ok.  Anything with a lot of grappling probably isn't!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just do yoga and Pilates, and I wear a yoga headband wrapped between the two when I do those things.


----------



## LVoeletters

faintlymacabre said:


> Probably depends on your martial art.  Kickboxing's probably ok.  Anything with a lot of grappling probably isn't!


thats what I'm worried about... becauuse I'm going to start up with grappling and sparring again but I don't want to compromise on my jewelry! I already do that with extra ear piercings!


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> thats what I'm worried about... becauuse I'm going to start up with grappling and sparring again but I don't want to compromise on my jewelry! I already do that with extra ear piercings!


my dojo doesn't allow jewellery while in class it can be a hazard to yourself and others


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> my dojo doesn't allow jewellery while in class it can be a hazard to yourself and others


Ahhh so I'm gonna have to take off the bangle twice a week if i get this... this worries me. I had to stop the past two years but I'm getting back into it within a couple of weeks... This time I won't compete but It'll def be 2-3 times a week of classes... IDK what to do...


----------



## faintlymacabre

LVoeletters said:


> Ahhh so I'm gonna have to take off the bangle twice a week if i get this... this worries me. I had to stop the past two years but I'm getting back into it within a couple of weeks... This time I won't compete but It'll def be 2-3 times a week of classes... IDK what to do...



Cuff cuff cuff!


----------



## Candice0985

i agree !


----------



## etk123

LVoeletters said:


> Ahhh so I'm gonna have to take off the bangle twice a week if i get this... this worries me. I had to stop the past two years but I'm getting back into it within a couple of weeks... This time I won't compete but It'll def be 2-3 times a week of classes... IDK what to do...



Too much on and off, I'd be afraid of stripping the screws.


----------



## princesslix

LVoeletters said:


> thats what I'm worried about... becauuse I'm going to start up with grappling and sparring again but I don't want to compromise on my jewelry! I already do that with extra ear piercings!



I do jiu jitsu about 5-6 times a week and it would be impossible to train while wearing the love bracelet. Not only would I be scared to damage the bracelet but there is also the large possibility of scracting or hurting your partner with the bracelet. I haven't tried boxing or kickboxing with it on, but I guess the biggest concern with that would be personal comfort. I personally don't like to wear any jewelry while doing any kind of martial arts, that's why I opted for the cuff, even though the bangle was my first choice because I wanted to layer 2-3 loves at a time.  Hope this helps!


----------



## lanasyogamama

etk123 said:
			
		

> Too much on and off, I'd be afraid of stripping the screws.



I agree.


----------



## Barbieq8

Hello i have a Question about how to tight the screws, i called cartier today and ask them about taking off and on, and they dont recommend it as mentioned here. But they told me its better to come to them and have it tighten by them, i cant go its far away and wanna know how tight should i go? Do i need someone help me to tighten it? Thanks


----------



## elliesaurus

Barbieq8 said:


> Hello i have a Question about how to tight the screws, i called cartier today and ask them about taking off and on, and they dont recommend it as mentioned here. But they told me its better to come to them and have it tighten by them, i cant go its far away and wanna know how tight should i go? Do i need someone help me to tighten it? Thanks



Personally, I wouldn't have an SA tighten it. The SA tightened my screws when I first got it and the screwdriver slipped and he ended up stripping the screw. I didn't notice until I was back in the US (purchased in France) and I'm sure even if I had noticed earlier, they wouldn't be able to give me another bangle anyway, since there was a shortage of size-16 RGs. Unfortunately, it's the new system so they couldn't replace the screw either. Cartier's response was to polish my brand new bracelet, which got me very upset, especially since they didn't consult with me before doing so!

I typically just do it myself and make sure to press down on the screwdriver as I'm turning it so that it doesn't slip.


----------



## Barbieq8

elliesaurus said:
			
		

> Personally, I wouldn't have an SA tighten it. The SA tightened my screws when I first got it and the screwdriver slipped and he ended up stripping the screw. I didn't notice until I was back in the US (purchased in France) and I'm sure even if I had noticed earlier, they wouldn't be able to give me another bangle anyway, since there was a shortage of size-16 RGs. Unfortunately, it's the new system so they couldn't replace the screw either. Cartier's response was to polish my brand new bracelet, which got me very upset, especially since they didn't consult with me before doing so!
> 
> I typically just do it myself and make sure to press down on the screwdriver as I'm turning it so that it doesn't slip.



Thanks so much, what happen to you is really sad and its brand new, they told me to come so they will tight it very tight, i talked to two boutiques, one SA told me its ok to take it on and off as its new system and it will not hurt. The other SA told me not to! And to come and get it done in the boutique and thats it. I will try to push down and tight it as much as i can. Thanks again


----------



## Dilostyle

There was a suggestion quite awhile ago to use your fingernail to tighten and screw it instead of the screw driver.  I have been doing this and it works for me although I don't have acrylic nails.  It removes any fear of the screwdriver slipping off and during the day while I'm playing with the bangle I just give it a little twist with my thumb nail. I'm able to do a check and not having to pack the screwdriver with me. I am not able to wear mine 24/7 because of my job but take every opportunity I can to put the baby on. I have had good luck this way.


----------



## Dilostyle

phillj12 said:


> Yes, was such a relief! So annoying that the SAs are so different from store to store and even within the same store!


I couldn't agree more !!!!  The SA's in the boutique I purchased mine from were like night and day.  The SA that sold me mine was just the sweetest thing but her co-worker was a huge snob.  But the sad story is that my SA has moved on and the snobby one recieved my name, so now I want to buy another one and I have to deal with HER!!!


----------



## kiana904

How often do you check on the screws? I'm planning to wear mine 24/7.  Wore it to my yoga practice today & was afraid that screws might get loose in the middle of my practice. So far, that didn't happen. But am wondering how often to check & tighten it. I'm also afraid that over tightening it might actually cause the screws to become more loose in the long run.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I usually ask DH to check mine every 4 month or so.  He ALWAYS says "I'm telling you, tightening this thing too often is no good".


----------



## LVoeletters

lanasyogamama said:


> I agree.





princesslix said:


> I do jiu jitsu about 5-6 times a week and it would be impossible to train while wearing the love bracelet. Not only would I be scared to damage the bracelet but there is also the large possibility of scracting or hurting your partner with the bracelet. I haven't tried boxing or kickboxing with it on, but I guess the biggest concern with that would be personal comfort. I personally don't like to wear any jewelry while doing any kind of martial arts, that's why I opted for the cuff, even though the bangle was my first choice because I wanted to layer 2-3 loves at a time.  Hope this helps!





etk123 said:


> Too much on and off, I'd be afraid of stripping the screws.





Candice0985 said:


> i agree !





faintlymacabre said:


> Cuff cuff cuff!


Ugh I just don't know what to do anymore, these are two loves of mine!  I don't think I'm a cuff girl, I think I'll always long for the bracelet... ugh idk what to do.. I was going to order the bangle tmw...


----------



## phillj12

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Ugh I just don't know what to do anymore, these are two loves of mine!  I don't think I'm a cuff girl, I think I'll always long for the bracelet... ugh idk what to do.. I was going to order the bangle tmw...



But if u will have to take the bangle off when u workout, that will be a pain! Why don't u order the cuff and then u can see how u like it? Sounds like online is easy to return, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## xblackxstarx

I would wear the bracelet exercising my using a wrist band over it , wouldn't this work?


----------



## faintlymacabre

xblackxstarx said:


> I would wear the bracelet exercising my using a wrist band over it , wouldn't this work?



Not for something like a martial art with lots of grappling and contact.  It's quite different from just doing weights!


----------



## LVoeletters

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> Not for something like a martial art with lots of grappling and contact.  It's quite different from just doing weights!



Ugh yes very true, i could totally see an arm bar or a triangle go awry... Maybe I should buy it and just hold onto it until I can wear it full time, lock down the price and continue w "grappling" what I love to do more -______- sucks it can't work together but I don't see any solurion


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Ugh I just don't know what to do anymore, these are two loves of mine!  I don't think I'm a cuff girl, I think I'll always long for the bracelet... ugh idk what to do.. I was going to order the bangle tmw...


order it if you want! but just remember because of your lifestyle and hobbies you will be taking the bracelet off at least once a week.


this is half the reason I sold mine, it didn't work with my lifestyle....and in the process of selling it basically lost 1k on a brand new bracelet!


----------



## faintlymacabre

LVoeletters said:


> Ugh yes very true, i could totally see an arm bar or a triangle go awry... Maybe I should buy it and just hold onto it until I can wear it full time, lock down the price and continue w "grappling" what I love to do more -______- sucks it can't work together but I don't see any solurion



I still sorta think the cuff is the perfect solution here...    You can have your Love and your hobbies too.  Why are you "not a cuff girl"?


----------



## lanasyogamama

LVoeletters said:


> Ugh yes very true, i could totally see an arm bar or a triangle go awry... Maybe I should buy it and just hold onto it until I can wear it full time, lock down the price and continue w "grappling" what I love to do more -______- sucks it can't work together but I don't see any solurion



Maybe it's a sign from the universe to get the BB!


----------



## xblackxstarx

thats true, i was thinking of general exercise sorry 




faintlymacabre said:


> Not for something like a martial art with lots of grappling and contact. It's quite different from just doing weights!


----------



## LVoeletters

lanasyogamama said:
			
		

> Maybe it's a sign from the universe to get the BB!



Bb has def been on my mind !!


----------



## ESQ.

hello ladies are these authentic? the price seems kind of low:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Cartie...19959?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item3a78aeb9f7
and
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Cartie...27800?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item3cca70cc98

seller: brandoff


----------



## phillj12

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Bb has def been on my mind !!



Yes, doesn't seem like the LOVE is right for you at the moment...unless u got a cuff. BB is certainly gorgeous!


----------



## LVoeletters

phillj12 said:


> Yes, doesn't seem like the LOVE is right for you at the moment...unless u got a cuff. BB is certainly gorgeous!



I just don't know what to do, it would have been fine the past two years and literally when I finally have the $$ is when I start up in this activity again lol.......... I just IDK why but I just don't like the cuff.. I will def go and try it one of these days but I just I think I will still desire the bangle after. So my guess is buy it now and down the road I can wear it everyday? IDK!! And then I see celebrities like miley cyrus and all these crazy fit athletes that say they do boxing and stuff repeatedly and its like... How are you still rocking your fab jewelry then! 

I'm just so confused because my heart wants it but it wants to be in denial about this problem..


----------



## AntiqueShopper

LVoeletters said:


> I just don't know what to do, it would have been fine the past two years and literally when I finally have the $$ is when I start up in this activity again lol.......... I just IDK why but I just don't like the cuff.. I will def go and try it one of these days but I just I think I will still desire the bangle after. So my guess is buy it now and down the road I can wear it everyday? IDK!! And then I see celebrities like miley cyrus and all these crazy fit athletes that say they do boxing and stuff repeatedly and its like... How are you still rocking your fab jewelry then!
> 
> I'm just so confused because my heart wants it but it wants to be in denial about this problem..


 
I would try on the cuff again, and use the rest of the money towards a fab pair of earrings (maybe those Victoria studs- ).


----------



## SophiaLee

Why don't you buy it large enough so you can wriggle it off? That's what I did.


----------



## phillj12

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> I just don't know what to do, it would have been fine the past two years and literally when I finally have the $$ is when I start up in this activity again lol.......... I just IDK why but I just don't like the cuff.. I will def go and try it one of these days but I just I think I will still desire the bangle after. So my guess is buy it now and down the road I can wear it everyday? IDK!! And then I see celebrities like miley cyrus and all these crazy fit athletes that say they do boxing and stuff repeatedly and its like... How are you still rocking your fab jewelry then!
> 
> I'm just so confused because my heart wants it but it wants to be in denial about this problem..



Oh no, don't buy it now to keep in the closet...so sad not to wear it! Good idea to get a bigger one,  worth trying on at least! You should still try the cuff, it might surprise you! Could be best of both worlds!


----------



## Bethc

I have 2 cuffs and I love them.   I agree, it's not the same as having the bracelet on all the time, but I cant wear jewelry when I practice yoga, so I decided to go with the cuff and I'm glad I did, I purchased the 2nd a year later.  It's worth trying it.


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> order it if you want! but just remember because of your lifestyle and hobbies you will be taking the bracelet off at least once a week.
> 
> 
> this is half the reason I sold mine, it didn't work with my lifestyle....and in the process of selling it basically lost 1k on a brand new bracelet!


And the bracelet will eventually break if I take it off once a week right?



faintlymacabre said:


> I still sorta think the cuff is the perfect solution here...    You can have your Love and your hobbies too.  Why are you "not a cuff girl"?


I guess I just loved for once having a fitted bangle, but maybe since it is from myself, I could deal with the cuff? I just loved the original and saw the cuff as simply a cheaper alternative that wasn't the same... Does the cuff look weird from the back where it closes?


lanasyogamama said:


> Maybe it's a sign from the universe to get the BB!


 Thats one of the incentives to get the pink gold love, so it would coordinate better with a steel small bb!




phillj12 said:


> Yes, doesn't seem like the LOVE is right for you at the moment...unless u got a cuff. BB is certainly gorgeous!





AntiqueShopper said:


> I would try on the cuff again, and use the rest of the money towards a fab pair of earrings (maybe those Victoria studs- ).





SophiaLee said:


> Why don't you buy it large enough so you can wriggle it off? That's what I did.


I guess I liked the fact that it was fitted, my size cannot be bigger than 16 because of how small my wrist were, it felt perfect and comfortable, the 17 slid down 3/4 of my arm! 



Bethc said:


> I have 2 cuffs and I love them.   I agree, it's not the same as having the bracelet on all the time, but I cant wear jewelry when I practice yoga, so I decided to go with the cuff and I'm glad I did, I purchased the 2nd a year later.  It's worth trying it.


Do have a pic of the way your two cuffs look from the back?


----------



## faintlymacabre

This is what the back of the cuff looks like.


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> order it if you want! but just remember because of your lifestyle and hobbies you will be taking the bracelet off at least once a week.
> 
> 
> this is half the reason I sold mine, it didn't work with my lifestyle....and in the process of selling it basically lost 1k on a brand new bracelet!



Is it possible with the old screw system to take it off once a week?


----------



## lanasyogamama

It's possible of course, but I wouldn't reccomend it.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Just got this today at the boutique! I love it!! Its not fitted (sz20) but i dont generally do unless its a watch!




And here is the underside:





Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## prplhrt21

Tall1Grl said:


> Just got this today at the boutique! I love it!! Its not fitted (sz20) but i dont generally do unless its a watch!
> 
> View attachment 1865949
> 
> 
> And here is the underside:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1865950
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Hey sis!! Nice stack!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

prplhrt21 said:
			
		

> Hey sis!! Nice stack!!



Back atya babe!


----------



## LVoeletters

Tall1Grl said:


> Just got this today at the boutique! I love it!! Its not fitted (sz20) but i dont generally do unless its a watch!
> 
> View attachment 1865949
> 
> 
> And here is the underside:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1865950
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!





faintlymacabre said:


> This is what the back of the cuff looks like.





lanasyogamama said:


> It's possible of course, but I wouldn't reccomend it.


 Thanks for the pics! I'm heading to cartier right now to see the cuff and see how I feel.


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Is it possible with the old screw system to take it off once a week?


i agree with lana, it's possible but I wouldn't recommend it, it'll strip the screws and weaken the gold piece that inserts into the bracelet....


----------



## Tall1Grl

Good luck LVoeletters!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Back from cartier... They don't have ANY cuffs in the entire country for me to try on! Only one with a pink sapphire, but I'd have to pay for it before I see it....... The woman assured me that if I was careful removing the bracelet each time I could manage wearing the bangle but IDK if that was her trying to sell me the bangle since they didn't have the cuff! I can't believe not one in the entire country! 


Now everyone liked the YG on me instead of the PG.... they said the pg blended in with my skin... but it looked more feminine so I think maybe I should do something out of right field and go for pink gold


----------



## Barbieq8

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Back from cartier... They don't have ANY cuffs in the entire country for me to try on! Only one with a pink sapphire, but I'd have to pay for it before I see it....... The woman assured me that if I was careful removing the bracelet each time I could manage wearing the bangle but IDK if that was her trying to sell me the bangle since they didn't have the cuff! I can't believe not one in the entire country!
> 
> Now everyone liked the YG on me instead of the PG.... they said the pg blended in with my skin... but it looked more feminine so I think maybe I should do something out of right field and go for pink gold



I have the bangle and my friend have the cuff, both same size. But the cuff is smaller and diffrent shape, did the SA mention that it will get damage when you take it off that often? The new system or old one? Attached is s photo of the diffrent in shape for the bangle snd cuff size 18 in rg.


----------



## kiana904

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Back from cartier... They don't have ANY cuffs in the entire country for me to try on! Only one with a pink sapphire, but I'd have to pay for it before I see it....... The woman assured me that if I was careful removing the bracelet each time I could manage wearing the bangle but IDK if that was her trying to sell me the bangle since they didn't have the cuff! I can't believe not one in the entire country!
> 
> Now everyone liked the YG on me instead of the PG.... they said the pg blended in with my skin... but it looked more feminine so I think maybe I should do something out of right field and go for pink gold



Why do you have to pay for it before you see it? My SA said you only have to pay a fee if you are having them hold it for you. But to see & try it on before you purchase is free. You can call ahead & they can have the piece & size that you want shipped to the store for you to see/ try it on if they don't have it in the store. That's what I did before arriving at the store. I called ahead to check if all the ones I would like to consider & try on is available so I won't be disappointed when I am there.


----------



## V_charlene

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Back from cartier... They don't have ANY cuffs in the entire country for me to try on! Only one with a pink sapphire, but I'd have to pay for it before I see it....... The woman assured me that if I was careful removing the bracelet each time I could manage wearing the bangle but IDK if that was her trying to sell me the bangle since they didn't have the cuff! I can't believe not one in the entire country!
> 
> Now everyone liked the YG on me instead of the PG.... they said the pg blended in with my skin... but it looked more feminine so I think maybe I should do something out of right field and go for pink gold



I love my rose gold. The color is very subtle  here is a picture of my RG love bracelet


----------



## LVoeletters

kiana904 said:


> Why do you have to pay for it before you see it? My SA said you only have to pay a fee if you are having them hold it for you. But to see & try it on before you purchase is free. You can call ahead & they can have the piece & size that you want shipped to the store for you to see/ try it on if they don't have it in the store. That's what I did before arriving at the store. I called ahead to check if all the ones I would like to consider & try on is available so I won't be disappointed when I am there.



They said that since there is only one in the country I would have to put payment down for them to ship it to the store :/


----------



## LVoeletters

V_charlene said:


> I love my rose gold. The color is very subtle  here is a picture of my RG love bracelet
> 
> View attachment 1866536



A perfect medley of beautiful yet subtle! I love that it's not "screaming" cartier!


----------



## freshie2096

V_charlene said:


> I love my rose gold. The color is very subtle  here is a picture of my RG love bracelet
> 
> View attachment 1866536



Your RG love bracelet is so so pretty, i'm tempting to get one myself


----------



## V_charlene

freshie2096 said:
			
		

> Your RG love bracelet is so so pretty, i'm tempting to get one myself



Thank you dear! Yes it's very pretty. It gives my pale skin a lil bit of warmth heheh you should get one!!


----------



## Babsiegirl

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Back from cartier... They don't have ANY cuffs in the entire country for me to try on! Only one with a pink sapphire, but I'd have to pay for it before I see it....... The woman assured me that if I was careful removing the bracelet each time I could manage wearing the bangle but IDK if that was her trying to sell me the bangle since they didn't have the cuff! I can't believe not one in the entire country!
> 
> Now everyone liked the YG on me instead of the PG.... they said the pg blended in with my skin... but it looked more feminine so I think maybe I should do something out of right field and go for pink gold



I take my bangle on/off all the time. I don't think it damages it!!


----------



## kiana904

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> They said that since there is only one in the country I would have to put payment down for them to ship it to the store :/



That's really odd coz when I said I wanted to look at the RG cuff w/ sapphire, they also told me that there are only 2 pcs in the entire US but that they will call the store that has it and ship it to NY so I can see it. Only the size 17 arrived when I went to the store. It was too loose for me. But the size 16 was supposed to arrive the following day. I did end up choosing the bangle so it doesn't matter but they did ship it to the store for free and I was able to look/ try it on. Maybe you can call & ask/ clarify. It's weird that their policy differ per location!


----------



## Lanier

V_charlene said:


> I love my rose gold. The color is very subtle  here is a picture of my RG love bracelet
> 
> View attachment 1866536



The RG looks amazing on you!


----------



## beachy10

How cute are these earrings to go with the Love

http://www.etsy.com/listing/54048732/screw-head-stud-earrings-in-14k-gold?image_id=166852840


----------



## V_charlene

Lanier said:
			
		

> The RG looks amazing on you!



Thank you love!!


----------



## Barbieq8

I have a question about the new stystem, i have been mine now for 5 or 6 days without removing it with no problem. I read many have problem with screws, may i know if its only in the past and when wearing two together? I just got min about 10 days. Thanks


----------



## beachy10

Barbieq8 said:


> I have a question about the new stystem, i have been mine now for 5 or 6 days without removing it with no problem. I read many have problem with screws, may i know if its only in the past and when wearing two together? I just got min about 10 days. Thanks


 
I have two new system and wear them together no problem. I've never had to tighten mind but I do check with my finger nail on occassion just to be sure.


----------



## Barbieq8

beachy10 said:
			
		

> I have two new system and wear them together no problem. I've never had to tighten mind but I do check with my finger nail on occassion just to be sure.



Sounds good! How long have you been wearing them for? Did you ever take on/off ? Thanks


----------



## cascherping

I also have the new screw system - when I first received my bracelet, there was one screw that seemed to get a little loose every couple days that I tightened up with my fingernail, but when I visited the NYC store to get the bracelet cleaned, they put the bracelet back on and must have tightened it up quite a bit, because I haven't had a problem since. I figured that my husband and I just didn't tighten it enough on my wrist



Barbieq8 said:


> Sounds good! How long have you been wearing them for? Did you ever take on/off ? Thanks


----------



## Barbieq8

cascherping said:
			
		

> I also have the new screw system - when I first received my bracelet, there was one screw that seemed to get a little loose every couple days that I tightened up with my fingernail, but when I visited the NYC store to get the bracelet cleaned, they put the bracelet back on and must have tightened it up quite a bit, because I haven't had a problem since. I figured that my husband and I just didn't tighten it enough on my wrist



Cool, i tighten mine myself and its almost a week, hope it stay this way " Fingers crossed "


----------



## dster1

What is a good age for someone to get this bracelet? I know it doesn't really matter but I'm just curious as to what point in your life did you get one of these. I'm thinking about splurging on one for myself (as I don't expect my LT SO to) but I'm only 23. I have no debt (paid off all student loans!), have my emergency fund saved up, job, etc. I want to buy it now before the next price increase, seeing that this is a classic piece that I will love for a long time. 

Am I thinking too much about this?


----------



## elliesaurus

dster1 said:
			
		

> What is a good age for someone to get this bracelet? I know it doesn't really matter but I'm just curious as to what point in your life did you get one of these. I'm thinking about splurging on one for myself (as I don't expect my LT SO to) but I'm only 23. I have no debt (paid off all student loans!), have my emergency fund saved up, job, etc. I want to buy it now before the next price increase, seeing that this is a classic piece that I will love for a long time.
> 
> Am I thinking too much about this?



My bf bought mine when I was 24, after we had been dating for 3.5 years...


----------



## foxyqt

dster1 said:


> What is a good age for someone to get this bracelet? I know it doesn't really matter but I'm just curious as to what point in your life did you get one of these. I'm thinking about splurging on one for myself (as I don't expect my LT SO to) but I'm only 23. I have no debt (paid off all student loans!), have my emergency fund saved up, job, etc. I want to buy it now before the next price increase, seeing that this is a classic piece that I will love for a long time.
> 
> Am I thinking too much about this?


 
I bought mine earlier this year and I'm 25 =)


----------



## faintlymacabre

dster1 said:
			
		

> What is a good age for someone to get this bracelet? I know it doesn't really matter but I'm just curious as to what point in your life did you get one of these. I'm thinking about splurging on one for myself (as I don't expect my LT SO to) but I'm only 23. I have no debt (paid off all student loans!), have my emergency fund saved up, job, etc. I want to buy it now before the next price increase, seeing that this is a classic piece that I will love for a long time.
> 
> Am I thinking too much about this?



I bought mine this year after I received a nice raise.  I'm 29.


----------



## irenesarah

dster1 said:


> What is a good age for someone to get this bracelet? I know it doesn't really matter but I'm just curious as to what point in your life did you get one of these. I'm thinking about splurging on one for myself (as I don't expect my LT SO to) but I'm only 23. I have no debt (paid off all student loans!), have my emergency fund saved up, job, etc. I want to buy it now before the next price increase, seeing that this is a classic piece that I will love for a long time.
> 
> Am I thinking too much about this?



don't think in terms of age, rather look at how financially stable and responsible you are.. which you definitely seem to be  treat yourself, its a forever piece, its never too soon! i just got mine and i am 25


----------



## phillj12

irenesarah said:
			
		

> don't think in terms of age, rather look at how financially stable and responsible you are.. which you definitely seem to be  treat yourself, its a forever piece, its never too soon! i just got mine and i am 25



ITA with these posters! I am much older and getting the 4 diamond for my birthday! You are all very lucky young ladies! LOL!


----------



## V_charlene

dster1 said:
			
		

> What is a good age for someone to get this bracelet? I know it doesn't really matter but I'm just curious as to what point in your life did you get one of these. I'm thinking about splurging on one for myself (as I don't expect my LT SO to) but I'm only 23. I have no debt (paid off all student loans!), have my emergency fund saved up, job, etc. I want to buy it now before the next price increase, seeing that this is a classic piece that I will love for a long time.
> 
> Am I thinking too much about this?



I'm 19 and i just got one myself


----------



## LVoeletters

dster1 said:
			
		

> What is a good age for someone to get this bracelet? I know it doesn't really matter but I'm just curious as to what point in your life did you get one of these. I'm thinking about splurging on one for myself (as I don't expect my LT SO to) but I'm only 23. I have no debt (paid off all student loans!), have my emergency fund saved up, job, etc. I want to buy it now before the next price increase, seeing that this is a classic piece that I will love for a long time.
> 
> Am I thinking too much about this?



I am in my early 20s too and in a nearly identical financial situation, and I just submitted my card information for a love bangle!  I know it's scary to spend so much cuz it feels like you're being financially irresponsible but, I'm doing it now while I still can !


----------



## azimoy

Hello guys. I just received my LOVE bracelet last Monday and I just want to share with you all my excitement. FYI, this is my first post ever and it's so excited to finally brave enough to join in this awesome tread!


----------



## Kathd

azimoy said:


> Hello guys. I just received my LOVE bracelet last Monday and I just want to share with you all my excitement. FYI, this is my first post ever and it's so excited to finally brave enough to join in this awesome tread!



Welcome to TPF! 
Your new bracelet is beautiful! The color suits you very well! Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## Barbieq8

azimoy said:
			
		

> Hello guys. I just received my LOVE bracelet last Monday and I just want to share with you all my excitement. FYI, this is my first post ever and it's so excited to finally brave enough to join in this awesome tread!



Very pretty congrtas on you love  is this the new system ?


----------



## kiana904

dster1 said:
			
		

> What is a good age for someone to get this bracelet? I know it doesn't really matter but I'm just curious as to what point in your life did you get one of these. I'm thinking about splurging on one for myself (as I don't expect my LT SO to) but I'm only 23. I have no debt (paid off all student loans!), have my emergency fund saved up, job, etc. I want to buy it now before the next price increase, seeing that this is a classic piece that I will love for a long time.
> 
> Am I thinking too much about this?



As long as you are financially responsible, (& it seems you are), I'd say go for it!  This is the time to spoil yourself before other financial responsibilities kick in. If anything, I wish I had gotten mine sooner and avoided the price increase. Let us know when you take the plunge. Goodluck!


----------



## kiana904

azimoy said:
			
		

> Hello guys. I just received my LOVE bracelet last Monday and I just want to share with you all my excitement. FYI, this is my first post ever and it's so excited to finally brave enough to join in this awesome tread!



Congrats!  I'm sure you'll enjoy it!


----------



## dster1

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> I am in my early 20s too and in a nearly identical financial situation, and I just submitted my card information for a love bangle!  I know it's scary to spend so much cuz it feels like you're being financially irresponsible but, I'm doing it now while I still can !



Thanks for your input! That's exactly how I feel since I've never spent that much money on one piece of jewelry. I don't want I regret not getting now while I have less financial responsibility before kids and everything else in the future.


----------



## dster1

kiana904 said:
			
		

> As long as you are financially responsible, (& it seems you are), I'd say go for it!  This is the time to spoil yourself before other financial responsibilities kick in. If anything, I wish I had gotten mine sooner and avoided the price increase. Let us know when you take the plunge. Goodluck!



Thank you! I feel like I'm already set on getting it but it's just a matter of when.


----------



## azimoy

Kathd said:
			
		

> Welcome to TPF!
> Your new bracelet is beautiful! The color suits you very well! Enjoy your new baby!






			
				Barbieq8 said:
			
		

> Very pretty congrtas on you love  is this the new system ?






			
				kiana904 said:
			
		

> Congrats!  I'm sure you'll enjoy it!



Thank you all  

Barbieq8 - No, it's the old system one  

Just to add -- I got my LOVE bracelet in YG and RG (size 16), it's a present from my boyfriend for my graduation. Unlike most of you, I still find it a bit big though. I blame my wrist for this one ehehehe but I LOVE it day by day just by looking at it. I also found some scratches already! I may post more pics soon.


----------



## Kissmark

azimoy said:
			
		

> Thank you all
> 
> Barbieq8 - No, it's the old system one
> 
> Just to add -- I got my LOVE bracelet in YG and RG (size 16), it's a present from my boyfriend for my graduation. Unlike most of you, I still find it a bit big though. I blame my wrist for this one ehehehe but I LOVE it day by day just by looking at it. I also found some scratches already! I may post more pics soon.



Would love to see a pic of the RG


----------



## azimoy

azimoy said:
			
		

> Hello guys. I just received my LOVE bracelet last Monday and I just want to share with you all my excitement. FYI, this is my first post ever and it's so excited to finally brave enough to join in this awesome tread!



EDIT:
More pics of me wearing my YG LOVE bracelet 

I will post my RG LOVE bracelet soon!


----------



## Barbieq8

azimoy said:
			
		

> Thank you all
> 
> Barbieq8 - No, it's the old system one
> 
> Just to add -- I got my LOVE bracelet in YG and RG (size 16), it's a present from my boyfriend for my graduation. Unlike most of you, I still find it a bit big though. I blame my wrist for this one ehehehe but I LOVE it day by day just by looking at it. I also found some scratches already! I may post more pics soon.



Your lucky to find the old system  as many say its better. Which cartier did you find them ? Yeah would love to see more pics  this is my first week wearing it 24/7 and i can see scratches.


----------



## dster1

Do you think it's better to buy online or at a boutique? Other TPF members reported back that when you buy online and make returns, you get your money back but at the boutique you would be given store credit.


----------



## Barbieq8

dster1 said:
			
		

> Do you think it's better to buy online or at a boutique? Other TPF members reported back that when you buy online and make returns, you get your money back but at the boutique you would be given store credit.



Yeah i think thats whats good about online, but in the boutique you can try them and look for the color you like. My mom bought me a size 17 and it was a gift, didnt like the fit, so i take it back after few days ,they gave me store credit and order size 18. I got it and happy with it. What color are you thinking about?


----------



## dster1

Barbieq8 said:
			
		

> Yeah i think thats whats good about online, but in the boutique you can try them and look for the color you like. My mom bought me a size 17 and it was a gift, didnt like the fit, so i take it back after few days ,they gave me store credit and order size 18. I got it and happy with it. What color are you thinking about?



I'm looking at the rose gold love but can't decide if I'm  16 or 17 since my wrist is 6.5in. I was thinking about trying it on in the store then ordering. But if I'm planning to spend the money regardless I should just get it right away in store right?


----------



## Barbieq8

dster1 said:
			
		

> I'm looking at the rose gold love but can't decide if I'm  16 or 17 since my wrist is 6.5in. I was thinking about trying it on in the store then ordering. But if I'm planning to spend the money regardless I should just get it right away in store right?



My wrist is smaller than yours. My right wirst is 6.3. And my left is 6 in the bone and 5.9 in the smallest part. 17 is tight ! I hate it. I get 18 and i wear it in my left small wrist and its amazing and lose. Check my posts i show the 17 and 18 in RG


----------



## Barbieq8

dster1 said:
			
		

> I'm looking at the rose gold love but can't decide if I'm  16 or 17 since my wrist is 6.5in. I was thinking about trying it on in the store then ordering. But if I'm planning to spend the money regardless I should just get it right away in store right?



Page 322 for size 17


----------



## Barbieq8

dster1 said:
			
		

> I'm looking at the rose gold love but can't decide if I'm  16 or 17 since my wrist is 6.5in. I was thinking about trying it on in the store then ordering. But if I'm planning to spend the money regardless I should just get it right away in store right?



Its better to try the 17 and 18 for your wrist size 6.5. Maybe you like it snug and not moving alot. Its all personal. But size 16 is way small for our 6 and 6.5 wrists. I liked the 17 first day, 2nd day it feels like i cant breath and the weather is hot i just hate it right away and want bigger. The 18 is not that big, can move 3.5 inch above my wrist bone. The 17 just moved like an inch. Hope that help  good luck


----------



## dster1

Barbieq8 said:


> Its better to try the 17 and 18 for your wrist size 6.5. Maybe you like it snug and not moving alot. Its all personal. But size 16 is way small for our 6 and 6.5 wrists. I liked the 17 first day, 2nd day it feels like i cant breath and the weather is hot i just hate it right away and want bigger. The 18 is not that big, can move 3.5 inch above my wrist bone. The 17 just moved like an inch. Hope that help  good luck



Thanks for the great info! Did it take a long time for the bracelet to come in? I always just assumed that they had many in stock.


----------



## SophiaLee

dster1 said:


> I'm looking at the rose gold love but can't decide if I'm  16 or 17 since my wrist is 6.5in. I was thinking about trying it on in the store then ordering. But if I'm planning to spend the money regardless I should just get it right away in store right?



My wrist is 5.75 and I got an 18. I think a 16 and maybe even the 17 would be wayyy too tight! Eek! Try them on before u order.


----------



## LVoeletters

I think its best to try, I thought I would be a 17 and then when I tried the sizers I was told immediately I'd be a 16


----------



## dkli14

I realized that I never posted a picture of my RG love bracelet after using this thread as my research guide when I made the plunge last year.  Here it is nearly a year old and worn with love from day I left the Cartier boutique in Paris.  Lately I been stacking it with my other bracelets. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## azimoy

DonnaK483 said:
			
		

> I realized that I never posted a picture of my RG love bracelet after using this thread as my research guide when I made the plunge last year.  Here it is nearly a year old and worn with love from day I left the Cartier boutique in Paris.  Lately I been stacking it with my other bracelets. Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous! I love how u stack the LOVE bracelet  but the LOVE bracelet stands out the most! ehehehe


----------



## Barbieq8

DonnaK483 said:
			
		

> I realized that I never posted a picture of my RG love bracelet after using this thread as my research guide when I made the plunge last year.  Here it is nearly a year old and worn with love from day I left the Cartier boutique in Paris.  Lately I been stacking it with my other bracelets. Thanks for letting me share.



Wow ! Love it. Is this the new system? I really want to hear owners reviews on the new system stacking with other love or bracelet. Im freaking out about the screaws and falling out with thr new system


----------



## beachy10

Barbieq8 said:


> Wow ! Love it. Is this the new system? I really want to hear owners reviews on the new system stacking with other love or bracelet. Im freaking out about the screaws and falling out with thr new system


 
There are no screws to fall out with the new system. I have two of the new and wear them together, no problems.


----------



## Barbieq8

beachy10 said:
			
		

> There are no screws to fall out with the new system. I have two of the new and wear them together, no problems.



Do they come lose or have to tighten them? Do you take them off or have them all the time. Im planing to get other one but many say if i stack the new system they will lose and half of the bracelet may fall. Can i know how long you been wearing them ? Thanks


----------



## cupcake34

I just noticed another price increase for the Love braclet! Is it just in Europe or in the US as well? 

I really wonder whether they can increase their prices so much that the plain bracelet will eventually cost more than $ 10,000... They have to stop at some point, don't they?


----------



## starstarz

DonnaK483 said:


> I realized that I never posted a picture of my RG love bracelet after using this thread as my research guide when I made the plunge last year.  Here it is nearly a year old and worn with love from day I left the Cartier boutique in Paris.  Lately I been stacking it with my other bracelets. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1870464



may i know where did u get yr star bracelet? it's lovely, i love it~


----------



## LVoeletters

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> I just noticed another price increase for the Love braclet! Is it just in Europe or in the US as well?
> 
> I really wonder whether they can increase their prices so much that the plain bracelet will eventually cost more than $ 10,000... They have to stop at some point, don't they?



What's the %? I could have sworn that it used to be 5475, and now it's 5575..


----------



## LVoeletters

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> I just noticed another price increase for the Love braclet! Is it just in Europe or in the US as well?
> 
> I really wonder whether they can increase their prices so much that the plain bracelet will eventually cost more than $ 10,000... They have to stop at some point, don't they?



I know when will it end!!!!!!! That's why I'm trying to nab everything now, but tiffanys and VCA are also doing it as well and it's so hard to beat the increases at a young age!


----------



## Barbieq8

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> What's the %? I could have sworn that it used to be 5475, and now it's 5575..



Yes they did increase, im in middle east and it dose increase more  so glad i got mine last month. The increase here is almost $800  more


----------



## beachy10

No increase for US yet. Just checked the website.


----------



## dkli14

starstarz said:


> may i know where did u get yr star bracelet? it's lovely, i love it~


Thank you!  I got my star bracelet from Hong Kong when I was vacationing there a few summers ago from a jewelery chain store called MaBelle.  They have a website online but I didn't see my bracelet posted.  



Barbieq8 said:


> Wow ! Love it. Is this the new system? I really want to hear owners reviews on the new system stacking with other love or bracelet. Im freaking out about the screaws and falling out with thr new system


My RG love is the new system.  The only time I experienced the screws loosening on me was on the second day after my purchase, the SA didn't tightened it enough when she put it on me initially.  After that, I haven't experienced it loosening again and it's been on my wrist ever since.  I don't baby it either so what ever banging it encounters with the bracelets I stack with or just from moving the mouse in general at work, it's been surviving it.  I also lift kettle bells at the gym so it bangs on my love from time to time during my workouts and the screws been intact.  I read some posts about people experiencing the screws constantly loosening but it hasn't been a problem for me and I'm pretty rough with it.  It leads me to believe that it really depends on the workmanship of each bracelet, particularly the screw and mounting placements as each is individually hand crafted when it comes down to the loosening of the screws.



azimoy said:


> Gorgeous! I love how u stack the LOVE bracelet  but the LOVE bracelet stands out the most! ehehehe


Thank you!  Congrats on your new love bracelet.  It looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Has there been a price increase in the uk??? It was £4050 the other day 
I hope it hasn't gone up again as I'm trying to save up for it


----------



## LVoeletters

YAY!


My first cartier piece!! So stoked! Already dreaming of the day when a lovely boy comes around who wants to add a diamond one to my bangle! What can I do to prevent this new screw issue everyone is having? And what can I do to protect the bangle and keep it as shiny as possible?

*May I ask what watches do you ladies and gentlemen wear with your love? What are you stacking it with? *


----------



## cupcake34

Love your new bracelet so much! I also have RG, size 16, and it is such a nice colour! Enjoy it!


----------



## cupcake34

Hi ladies,

I have had my RG love bracelet for a few months now. Although it is sratched a bit, it looks still quite new. 

I don't think that I will ever have it polished because I am too afraid of losing gold and the design.

Now I wonder if it is possible to somehow "recoat" the bracelet so that it looks shiny and new again.

I know that Cartier does this with WG loves, but is it possible for other colours as well?


----------



## LVoeletters

cupcake34 said:


> Love your new bracelet so much! I also have RG, size 16, and it is such a nice colour! Enjoy it!



Did I already ask you what you wear with it/wear on both wrists and fingers with the bangle? And thanks!!


----------



## LVoeletters

I think I read somewhere on the forum that cartier itself doesn't have that option for none WG pieces unless it has diamonds in it  Do you have diamonds on yours? I have the same fear as well btw!


----------



## cupcake34

No, unfortunately not. But what if you paid for that service? Would they still not do it?


----------



## cupcake34

At the moment I am wearing my Love still alone... too afraid of additional scratches! 

On the other wrist, I wear some other bracelet (gold, pearls, silver, etc.) or a watch (nothing expensive, most of my watches are from fossil).

As for rings, I am still debating between the flower rings... the way I am, I will probably end up getting both down the line!


----------



## cupcake34

Does anyone know if the YG or RG 4 diamond loves are specially coated?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Hi I'm considering buying my first love bracelet. What has the general price increase trend been? As in how much and how often has the bracelet gone up? I wonder how much the bracelet has gone up vs the price of gold which has gone up almost 40% over the last 2 yrs


----------



## *NYC Princess*

What's the difference with the new vs old screw system?


----------



## Barbieq8

*NYC Princess* said:
			
		

> What's the difference with the new vs old screw system?



The old system " the screws comes off ". The new system " the screws are attached to the bracelet so its more easy to wear it and screws wont get lost". Some people prefer the old one because they say its more secure and the bracelet wont fall in part and screws will not get lose. As for the new one some people say its fall down in parts and the screws get lose even though its not coming off. I have mine now for 2 weeks with no problem hope its stay this way " i got the new system" hope that helped


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Barbieq8 said:


> The old system " the screws comes off ". The new system " the screws are attached to the bracelet so its more easy to wear it and screws wont get lost". Some people prefer the old one because they say its more secure and the bracelet wont fall in part and screws will not get lose. As for the new one some people say its fall down in parts and the screws get lose even though its not coming off. I have mine now for 2 weeks with no problem hope its stay this way " i got the new system" hope that helped



Thank you!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

*NYC Princess* said:


> Hi I'm considering buying my first love bracelet. What has the general price increase trend been? As in how much and how often has the bracelet gone up? I wonder how much the bracelet has gone up vs the price of gold which has gone up almost 40% over the last 2 yrs



I think I answered my own question. According to Wikipedia (answers to everything in life), the RG/YG love bracelet was $3,600 which represents a 55% increase at today's $5,575. Looking at overall gold prices, gold started 2008 at around $800/oz (although averaged higher throughout 2008), which represents 121% increase at today's gold price of $1,768.

So less than overall gold prices but you would hope that they can absorb some of that with the premium built in.


----------



## lovepup

My dad told me he would maybe buy me a love bracelet for my college graduation gift...Would it be better to buy it now and then save it? (I graduate in 2015). I'm worried the price at that time in the future will be too high.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

lovepup said:


> My dad told me he would maybe buy me a love bracelet for my college graduation gift...Would it be better to buy it now and then save it? (I graduate in 2015). I'm worried the price at that time in the future will be too high.



While I think that it may be rational, I don't know if would hold the same significance as marking the event with the bracelet then. Could you hold off wearing it for 2.5 years? Would it represent a graduation gift to you and a symbol of all the hard work and a symbol of the new chapter of your life?

Not to be overly sentimental about it, but it just depends on how you view the bracelet I guess. If it's more about getting the bracelet (and nothing wrong with that either, as evidenced by all who have/want it on tPF), then maybe get it now. But I think if it's important to you as a symbol of a significant event (I.e. Graduation), I would advise waiting because the long time separation would likely cause a disassociation. 

Either way, congrats on the bracelet now or in due time!!


----------



## elliesaurus

*nyc princess* said:


> while i think that it may be rational, i don't know if would hold the same significance as marking the event with the bracelet then. Could you hold off wearing it for 2.5 years? Would it represent a graduation gift to you and a symbol of all the hard work and a symbol of the new chapter of your life?
> 
> Not to be overly sentimental about it, but it just depends on how you view the bracelet i guess. If it's more about getting the bracelet (and nothing wrong with that either, as evidenced by all who have/want it on tpf), then maybe get it now. But i think if it's important to you as a symbol of a significant event (i.e. Graduation), i would advise waiting because the long time separation would likely cause a disassociation.
> 
> Either way, congrats on the bracelet now or in due time!!



+1!


----------



## Barbieq8

*NYC Princess* said:
			
		

> While I think that it may be rational, I don't know if would hold the same significance as marking the event with the bracelet then. Could you hold off wearing it for 2.5 years? Would it represent a graduation gift to you and a symbol of all the hard work and a symbol of the new chapter of your life?
> 
> Not to be overly sentimental about it, but it just depends on how you view the bracelet I guess. If it's more about getting the bracelet (and nothing wrong with that either, as evidenced by all who have/want it on tPF), then maybe get it now. But I think if it's important to you as a symbol of a significant event (I.e. Graduation), I would advise waiting because the long time separation would likely cause a disassociation.
> 
> Either way, congrats on the bracelet now or in due time!!



I totally agree  well said, and congrats on the bracelet you will get it one day, i was waiting for mine maybe 2 or 3 years, one day i saw that red box its my LOVE from my LOVELY Mom


----------



## Harper Quinn

Dear TPFers, I have a mini dilemma and would be grateful for your wisdom 
I have been wanting a Cartier love bangle for sometime. I've finally started saving towards it and will be able to get a plain one in a few months. However, my DH just told me he's commissioned our jeweller back home to make me a very similar bracelet with 6 diamonds on it, with a non-screw but a safe closing mechanism. The price would be much less than a Cartier. I want something I can wear everyday, and with the option of being able to remove it sometimes for work as I am a doctor. I asked him why not get me one without diamonds as I want something plainer but he said the diamonds don't look that obvious and they are not high grade so I should have one with diamonds!! (He is not usually the type to splurge, this is surprising). I'd rather buy a Cartier plain one myself and get him to put that money towards upgrading my engagement ring (which would take much longer). Also I am not sure how two bracelets like that would look together. 

What would you advise me to do?
a. Buy Cartier love myself, then receive the similar bracelet with 6 diamonds later
b. Just get the similar bracelet with the diamonds, keep the money for something else
c. Convince husband to upgrade engagement ring (he will need a few more years!! 

Thanks!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Harper Quinn said:


> Dear TPFers, I have a mini dilemma and would be grateful for your wisdom
> I have been wanting a Cartier love bangle for sometime. I've finally started saving towards it and will be able to get a plain one in a few months. However, my DH just told me he's commissioned our jeweller back home to make me a very similar bracelet with 6 diamonds on it, with a non-screw but a safe closing mechanism. The price would be much less than a Cartier. I want something I can wear everyday, and with the option of being able to remove it sometimes for work as I am a doctor. I asked him why not get me one without diamonds as I want something plainer but he said the diamonds don't look that obvious and they are not high grade so I should have one with diamonds!! (*He is not usually the type to splurge, this is surprising*). I'd rather buy a Cartier plain one myself and get him to put that money towards upgrading my engagement ring (which would take much longer). Also I am not sure how two bracelets like that would look together.
> 
> What would you advise me to do?
> a. Buy Cartier love myself, then receive the similar bracelet with 6 diamonds later
> b. Just get the similar bracelet with the diamonds, keep the money for something else
> c. Convince husband to upgrade engagement ring (he will need a few more years!!
> 
> Thanks!


 
Based on what I am reading, it sounds like you do not want the 6 diamond bracelet because you want the Love more.  However, you also do not want to hurt DH for trying to suprise you.  Have you seen a picture of it?  Maybe it will stack well with the Love Bracelet.  I think you should do either A or B.  If you do option C, then your DH may not think that you appreciate his efforts.  As you stated before, this is not his normal behavior.  If you try to convince him to use the money for something else, he may feel hurt.  This, in turn, would cause him not to try to suprise you again.


----------



## alf13

I choose option C. We're currently saving toward an e-ring upgrade. Maybe this is because I'm a sucker for branding, but I would not want a bracelet that is a look-alike Cartier. I would rather save for the real thing. IMO, the Love has such an iconic look. For me, a replica just wouldn't satisfy my desire for the real thing.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Option A.  Buy the CUFF (since you want to be able to take it off often with your profession, and it is cheaper so that you will get it sooner) and stack it with your DH's gift.  Or wear one on each wrist.  Your DH seems to be putting a lot of thought and care into this.


----------



## prplhrt21

Option A!!!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

AntiqueShopper said:


> Based on what I am reading, it sounds like you do not want the 6 diamond bracelet because you want the Love more.  However, you also do not want to hurt DH for trying to suprise you.  Have you seen a picture of it?  Maybe it will stack well with the Love Bracelet.  I think you should do either A or B.  If you do option C, then your DH may not think that you appreciate his efforts.  As you stated before, this is not his normal behavior.  If you try to convince him to use the money for something else, he may feel hurt.  This, in turn, would cause him not to try to suprise you again.



You have a very valid point. I would not want to hurt him, or reduce future chances of surprises!  The bracelet looks very nice in the photo, plain, simple but sparkly. 
It's a tricky thing with husbands, on the one hand I'd rather he put the money towards a bigger solitaire, but on the other I wouldn't want to hurt him.


----------



## Harper Quinn

alf13 said:


> I choose option C. We're currently saving toward an e-ring upgrade. Maybe this is because I'm a sucker for branding, but I would not want a bracelet that is a look-alike Cartier. I would rather save for the real thing. IMO, the Love has such an iconic look. For me, a replica just wouldn't satisfy my desire for the real thing.



I think similarly, but how can I be subtle and nice about it?


----------



## kiana904

I'll still go for the real thing; nothing like it. But then I'm a stickler for getting the real thing no matter what. I'd rather not have something unless it's authentic regardless if it's jewelry, bags or anything else.  Maybe you can talk to your DH & see how he feels about upgrading your e-ring. He might actually be open to it. My DH knows/ understands what my philosophy is about only buying authentic pieces & thus, never even attempts to get me anything not authentic unless it is something generic. He still surprises me sometimes & it also makes it easier for him since he knows what I like. You might end up not liking the replica bangle & not wearing it a lot & it will hurt his feelings too. Better is he spends his money on something you really want. Sometimes, open communication helps. This is just my thought. Good luck! HTH.


----------



## Harper Quinn

faintlymacabre said:


> Option A.  Buy the CUFF (since you want to be able to take it off often with your profession, and it is cheaper so that you will get it sooner) and stack it with your DH's gift.  Or wear one on each wrist.  Your DH seems to be putting a lot of thought and care into this.



A cuff is a very good option actually. Have you got one?


----------



## Harper Quinn

prplhrt21 said:


> Option A!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

I like to get more for my well earned money.

I don't need a branding, don't shoot me, but it's like a Tiffany ring--you're paying for the name.  I know it sounds crazy on a designer forum but for me jewelry is not the same as bags.  

But this is coming from someone who sold her 6 diamond Cartier Love as thought it was overpriced, so I am biased.  I also did not like wearing a bracelet all the time.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Harper Quinn said:


> A cuff is a very good option actually. Have you got one?



Yep!  I wouldn't be able to tolerate a locked-on bracelet.  I wear my Love every day, but take it off when I sleep/shower or if I'm doing anything that might damage it (archery, climbing, yardwork, whatever).







The opening looks like this:


----------



## alf13

Harper Quinn said:


> I think similarly, but how can I be subtle and nice about it?



Have you talked to him yet about wanting to upgrade your e-ring? I procrastinated for quite a while before broaching the subject with my husband because I was worried it would hurt his feelings. Now that it's out in the open, though, he is as determined as I am to get a larger diamond. When he asked me if I wanted a particular eternity band for an anniversary present, I told him I'd rather put that $ toward the e-ring upgrade, and he was completely fine with that.

I think the hardest part is that initial conversation.


----------



## Harper Quinn

alf13 said:


> Have you talked to him yet about wanting to upgrade your e-ring? I procrastinated for quite a while before broaching the subject with my husband because I was worried it would hurt his feelings. Now that it's out in the open, though, he is as determined as I am to get a larger diamond. When he asked me if I wanted a particular eternity band for an anniversary present, I told him I'd rather put that $ toward the e-ring upgrade, and he was completely fine with that.
> 
> I think the hardest part is that initial conversation.



Actually, I did broach the subject once when we were discussing jewellery in general. He said he would upgrade the e-ring one day when we have the money for it. So I asked why not forget about the bracelet and put the money towards the solitaire, I'd be happy to wait. (He wants to get me the bracelet for my 30th next summer)  He got a bit annoyed! So that was the end of that.


----------



## Harper Quinn

faintlymacabre said:


> Yep!  I wouldn't be able to tolerate a locked-on bracelet.  I wear my Love every day, but take it off when I sleep/shower or if I'm doing anything that might damage it (archery, climbing, yardwork, whatever).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The opening looks like this:



That's beautiful! So sparkly


----------



## Harper Quinn

Longchamp said:


> I like to get more for my well earned money.
> 
> I don't need a branding, don't shoot me, but it's like a Tiffany ring--you're paying for the name.  I know it sounds crazy on a designer forum but for me jewelry is not the same as bags.
> 
> But this is coming from someone who sold her 6 diamond Cartier Love as thought it was overpriced, so I am biased.  I also did not like wearing a bracelet all the time.



Yes obviously the price is very high as you are paying for the brand. The 6 diamond similar style bracelet (with a solid gold band) would cost about $3000. The plain Cartier love costs a lot more than that!


----------



## alf13

Harper Quinn said:


> Actually, I did broach the subject once when we were discussing jewellery in general. He said he would upgrade the e-ring one day when we have the money for it. So I asked why not forget about the bracelet and put the money towards the solitaire, I'd be happy to wait. (He wants to get me the bracelet for my 30th next summer)  He got a bit annoyed! So that was the end of that.



Sometimes you just have to work through the annoyance and be the squeaky wheel! I compared my desire for a larger e-ring to the items he's lusting after on his media room wish list, and that seemed to help him understand.


----------



## PreciousPetal

Beautiful! I am saving up for my own as well!


----------



## rabbits

I'd accept his gift as he intended, and decide later whether to buy the Cartier or perhaps put that money into upgrading the e-ring. For me, the love or thought behind the gift means more than the brand


----------



## charliefarlie

rabbits said:


> I'd accept his gift as he intended, and decide later whether to buy the Cartier or perhaps put that money into upgrading the e-ring. For me, the love or thought behind the gift means more than the brand



 I agree with this. Is the gift one an actual look a like, does it have the screw design or is it just a cuff with diamonds? That too would affect my decision.


----------



## Harper Quinn

charliefarlie said:


> I agree with this. Is the gift one an actual look a like, does it have the screw design or is it just a cuff with diamonds? That too would affect my decision.



It's quite similar in terms of the shape and width. It has one screw one diamond all the way through but has a different closure so I can take it off. So it is not a replica copy but pretty similar.


----------



## etk123

When I first mentioned upgrading my ering to me dh, he acted like I was nuts. Just keep slipping it in there! Also, I'd rather tell him if I didn't love something than let him spend thousands of dollars on something I don't really want. You just have to think of the best way to word it when you tell him. I don't think you'll be happy with the look alike bracelet in the long run.


----------



## Kathd

I just noticed on the French website that the price for a RG bangle went up from &#8364; 4.810 to &#8364; 4.960


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Did he ever say to you, "Now, I want to buy you this, and I do not want you to buy yourself the Love Bracelet."  If he did not say something similar to this, then keep his gift and get the Love as well.  You can have two bracelets that you can wear alone or together.  I would mention your e-ring upgrade at a different time.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Does anyone know if it's still possible to buy the thick version of the bracelet/cuff?  How much is it?


----------



## vyology

I'm going to Paris with DH next month and he wants to get me the YG bracelet. Do you ladies think it's better to buy it while we're there or just get it in the States? Is there any benefit cost-wise? The dollar is 1.30 to 1 Euro right now.


----------



## vyology

boggle2007 said:
			
		

> Plain YG or RG is $5575 US dollars plus tax.  If you can, order thru the website or the 800 number and you may be able to avoid tax.



Thanks for the tip! I'll probably get taxed though because I live in LA and we have Cartier stores here.


----------



## Barbieq8

vyology said:
			
		

> I'm going to Paris with DH next month and he wants to get me the YG bracelet. Do you ladies think it's better to buy it while we're there or just get it in the States? Is there any benefit cost-wise? The dollar is 1.30 to 1 Euro right now.



Wow sounds great. I think its nice to buy it over there, but if there was any screw problem i dont think you can change it in the states. I read a story of someone here that she get her love and direct ahe went back to the states or canada and they dont allow exchange. Just make sure if you get it there you have enough time to wear it and never take it off to see if it get lose or no. How long are you staying there? And congrats on your love


----------



## inesyi

hey ladies, thinking of getting a cartier love bracelet, deciding between a plain one or with 4 diamonds. I love the blings of the one with diamonds when I see it on ppl's photos here but I also feel the diamond one is a lot pricier than the plain one just for 4 diamonds. Not sure if it worths the price difference. May anyone owning the diamond ones let me know the qualities of the diamonds on love bracelet? Are they all excellent cut? I think cut matters a lot to me when it comes to diamonds.


----------



## beachy10

inesyi said:


> hey ladies, thinking of getting a cartier love bracelet, deciding between a plain one or with 4 diamonds. I love the blings of the one with diamonds when I see it on ppl's photos here but I also feel the diamond one is a lot pricier than the plain one just for 4 diamonds. Not sure if it worths the price difference. May anyone owning the diamond ones let me know the qualities of the diamonds on love bracelet? Are they all excellent cut? I think cut matters a lot to me when it comes to diamonds.


 
I have both the plain and the 10 diamond versions. If you think about it those are pretty expensive .10ct diamonds

Bascially you pay $943.75 per diamond on the 4 diamond bracelet and $807.50 per diamond for the 10 diamond bracelet above the price of the plain gold.

If you don't already have one I say get a plain one or get the 4 diamond. I would only get a 10 diamond if you already own a plain one.


----------



## inesyi

Thanks for the information, 0.1 ct each? Wow, that is indeed pricey, are they good quality diamonds? Excellent cut to show the most brilliance? Or maybe at this size, cut does not even matter. 



beachy10 said:


> I have both the plain and the 10 diamond versions. If you think about it those are pretty expensive .10ct diamonds
> 
> Bascially you pay $943.75 per diamond on the 4 diamond bracelet and $807.50 per diamond for the 10 diamond bracelet above the price of the plain gold.
> 
> If you don't already have one I say get a plain one or get the 4 diamond. I would only get a 10 diamond if you already own a plain one.


----------



## Harper Quinn

rabbits said:


> I'd accept his gift as he intended, and decide later whether to buy the Cartier or perhaps put that money into upgrading the e-ring. For me, the love or thought behind the gift means more than the brand



That's a very good point. 




etk123 said:


> When I first mentioned upgrading my ering to me dh, he acted like I was nuts. Just keep slipping it in there! Also, I'd rather tell him if I didn't love something than let him spend thousands of dollars on something I don't really want. You just have to think of the best way to word it when you tell him. I don't think you'll be happy with the look alike bracelet in the long run.



I have a feeling as it is not a Cartier it will bug me even though it shouldn't.  We do have at least 6 months to go anyway so I will drop it for a while and then bring it up 



AntiqueShopper said:


> Did he ever say to you, "Now, I want to buy you this, and I do not want you to buy yourself the Love Bracelet."  If he did not say something similar to this, then keep his gift and get the Love as well.  You can have two bracelets that you can wear alone or together.  I would mention your e-ring upgrade at a different time.



Haha, no he never said he did not want to get my own, he probably wouldn't think I'd get it one day!  I will let it lie for a bit and keep on saving and by that time hopefully a decision will happen!


----------



## specme

I'm all for being able to get what you want & it sounds like ( @ least to me) that he told you what he was getting you,rather than asking you if you want it.
I totally agree and understand about wanting Cartier . Why not tell him how strongly you feel about wanting the love bracelet and asking him to put the money towards your love bracelet that you want instead of a bracelet that you don't want.
Good luck !


----------



## chanel-girl

inesyi said:


> hey ladies, thinking of getting a cartier love bracelet, deciding between a plain one or with 4 diamonds. I love the blings of the one with diamonds when I see it on ppl's photos here but I also feel the diamond one is a lot pricier than the plain one just for 4 diamonds. Not sure if it worths the price difference. May anyone owning the diamond ones let me know the qualities of the diamonds on love bracelet? Are they all excellent cut? I think cut matters a lot to me when it comes to diamonds.



I have the 4 diamond and yes, the diamonds are expensive but they added a little something extra for me so for me they were worth it. They are very sparkly and very white diamonds.


----------



## Lanier

If you already have a plain rose gold love bracelet and were thinking about getting another one, which ones would you consider to go with the RG bracelet?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Lanier said:


> If you already have a plain rose gold love bracelet and were thinking about getting another one, which ones would you consider to go with the RG bracelet?



I would choose plain YG, but then again, I am not a very sparkly person.  I think plain is best for everyday wear.


----------



## cupcake34

I would choose either a plain YG or a YG with four diamonds.

Would you wear them together or one on each wrist?

Also very beautiful is the semi-precious love... these bracelets are really addictive!


----------



## kiana904

I would go with either the YG or RG w/ diamonds so it looks different. Also depends if you are wearing them together or separately. I agree that these bracelets can be addictive! ...


----------



## lanasyogamama

Lanier said:


> If you already have a plain rose gold love bracelet and were thinking about getting another one, which ones would you consider to go with the RG bracelet?



Plain YG.


----------



## Lanier

Thank you so much for the replies everyone! I am leaning towards YG, but I can't decide on plain, 4 diamonds, or maybe the semi-precious stones. They would be worn together on the right wrist.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I am actually tempted to change my answer to the THICK plain YG.  I just don't know if that is even available anymore though.


----------



## lanasyogamama

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> I am actually tempted to change my answer to the THICK plain YG.  I just don't know if that is even available anymore though.



That's a cuff. I saw it in St Martin about 3 years ago.  It's gorge!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

lanasyogamama said:


> That's a cuff. I saw it in St Martin about 3 years ago.  It's gorge!!



Cuff = even better.    I want one so badly now.


----------



## phillj12

Lanier said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for the replies everyone! I am leaning towards YG, but I can't decide on plain, 4 diamonds, or maybe the semi-precious stones. They would be worn together on the right wrist.



I think if you already have a plain one, you should do the 4 diamond or semi-precious. Of course, even a plain YG will look great!


----------



## phillj12

inesyi said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information, 0.1 ct each? Wow, that is indeed pricey, are they good quality diamonds? Excellent cut to show the most brilliance? Or maybe at this size, cut does not even matter.



My wedding band is a Cartier diamond eternity band and the diamonds are amazing quality- white and always sparkly! 

However, with the Love, you're buying the design and the Cartier name, so of course the diamonds aren't worth what you're paying. I was considering the 4 diamond and my husband thought for only 3k more, why not get the 10 diamond. However, shockingly (since I love bling), we both liked the 4 diamond more because we love the screws. So, it's not really a matter of if it's "worth" that price, it's do you like it? Just my 2 cents.


----------



## specme

taiyangyu1333 said:


> x. Please don't quote spam.



They sell fakes and TPF doesn't support fakes ! You aren't allowed to post fake goods !


----------



## precious_raat

Just wondering if anyone knows the love bracelet price in hongkong? Thanks in advance


----------



## LVoeletters

guys its killing me to look at my bracelet I already have scratches !


----------



## cupcake34

> guys its killing me to look at my bracelet I already have scratches !



I understand you! I've had mine for a few months and there are scratches everywhere. But it still looks beautiful! 

I know it's very hard to see scratches, but I guess it's not possible to have a Love without them.

Don't be too sad, just enjoy and love your Love!


----------



## Barbieq8

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> guys its killing me to look at my bracelet I already have scratches !



Dont be sad, i compare my new love to my friend cuff and hers is 2 years old with many scratches, her cuff looks just amazing and have that nice look. After seeing hers i stoped worrying and just wear it in good health and be happy.


----------



## cupcake34

> Dont be sad, i compare my new love to my friend cuff and hers is 2 years old with many scratches, her cuff looks just amazing and have that nice look. After seeing hers i stoped worrying and just wear it in good health and be happy.



Does it still look a bit shiny or does it look dull after many years of wearing it?


----------



## _Sara_

Hi there!
I am new here, and I fell in love with Love bracalet. My wrist is 14 centimeters, so I figure out I should go for a size 16, am I right? 

Now I am only not sure which to pick, yellow or white gold. Hard decisions... 

I was searching anywhere but wasnt able to find that info: how much is the diameter of the 16 one? Thanks a lot!


----------



## pamella

LVoeletters said:


> guys its killing me to look at my bracelet I already have scratches !



Awww, don't be sad. Mine is about 5 months old and I check it every morning
to see if I have any new scratches.  I am not happy when I find a new one,
but have stopped stressing about it.  It is going to happen no matter how careful you are.  I use the wristband when doing things that may scratch, but
inevitably I will pass too close to a wall or something and I feel it rub against
it.  Even wearing on my left arm, things will happen.  My friend has been
wearing hers for five years and yes, it is scratched, but it has a gorgeous
patina on it.  So don't worry, and enjoy wearing it!  I wake up every morning
thinking how beautiful it looks and truly appreciating it!!!


----------



## cupcake34

I have a really strange question about the Love bracelet...

As it's often cold here, I almost always wear pullovers, jackets or shirts with long sleeves. I also like to wear wrist warmes to warm myself up a bit. 

As a result, my Love bracelet is often covered under fabric. Do you think that rubbing against fabric causes further scratches or wears the gold down?

I am asking this because I have read that this can happen to rings.


----------



## Harper Quinn

specme said:
			
		

> I'm all for being able to get what you want & it sounds like ( @ least to me) that he told you what he was getting you,rather than asking you if you want it.
> I totally agree and understand about wanting Cartier . Why not tell him how strongly you feel about wanting the love bracelet and asking him to put the money towards your love bracelet that you want instead of a bracelet that you don't want.
> Good luck !



Thanks. I decided to get the cuff so I can take it on and off for work. In the meantime I shall work on the DH maybe we will change the style of the bracelet


----------



## irenesarah

bree_21 said:


> Oooohh please share some pics! I'm sure it's beautiful  Congrats!!!! x



thanks! )

im not sure if i mentioned it in this thread or another but my mom wanted me to get RG, not for any significant reason but simply because she "likes" RG -_-... it came and i loved it but i wasn't OBSESSED with it like i thought i'd be. i woke up the next day and looked at my wrist and borderline hated it LOL.. i wanted YG so bad so i exchanged it without her knowing (i know she doesnt care either way, she just blurted out a preference without even looking at the two when transaction time came around), so i dont feel bad about switching it and omg now i'm obsessed with it. i just love it so much! she hasnt even noticed! honestly the difference is so subtle when you see them side by side - your skintone and undertone make all the difference once the bracelet is actually ON. the RG looked so dull on me, like a bronze coppery thing. the yellow gold really POPS on me- it looks shiny and EXPENSIVE (which it is, so it better look it!)... and most importantly, it actually looks like GOLD! the RG had such "cold" undertones i hated it on me.

i dont have many mod pics and i'm overseas right now with my bangle locked up at the bank at home, haha! lets see what i have on my phone...

the first photo is the RG (with the dark lighting its hard to even tell!).. last two are the YG (my loveeeeee!!!)


----------



## irenesarah

the sentiment from your husband is very sweet, why not create a piece that isn't cartier-inspired together with your husband with the $3000 worth of gold and diamonds? the cartier bracelet will come when the time is right, who says his gift HAS to look like the love? from your posts it seems like you want THE bracelet, not a bracelet that looks like it - design something new. take advantage of your husbands surprising splurge


----------



## Harper Quinn

irenesarah said:
			
		

> the sentiment from your husband is very sweet, why not create a piece that isn't cartier-inspired together with your husband with the $3000 worth of gold and diamonds? the cartier bracelet will come when the time is right, who says his gift HAS to look like the love? from your posts it seems like you want THE bracelet, not a bracelet that looks like it - design something new. take advantage of your husbands surprising splurge



Another contender is the VCA 5 motif alhambra bracelet but I think DH wants to get something that's worth the price in precious material rather than paying for the brand name. So I need to see some designs to get inspired


----------



## phillj12

irenesarah said:
			
		

> thanks! )
> 
> im not sure if i mentioned it in this thread or another but my mom wanted me to get RG, not for any significant reason but simply because she "likes" RG -_-... it came and i loved it but i wasn't OBSESSED with it like i thought i'd be. i woke up the next day and looked at my wrist and borderline hated it LOL.. i wanted YG so bad so i exchanged it without her knowing (i know she doesnt care either way, she just blurted out a preference without even looking at the two when transaction time came around), so i dont feel bad about switching it and omg now i'm obsessed with it. i just love it so much! she hasnt even noticed! honestly the difference is so subtle when you see them side by side - your skintone and undertone make all the difference once the bracelet is actually ON. the RG looked so dull on me, like a bronze coppery thing. the yellow gold really POPS on me- it looks shiny and EXPENSIVE (which it is, so it better look it!)... and most importantly, it actually looks like GOLD! the RG had such "cold" undertones i hated it on me.
> 
> i dont have many mod pics and i'm overseas right now with my bangle locked up at the bank at home, haha! lets see what i have on my phone...
> 
> the first photo is the RG (with the dark lighting its hard to even tell!).. last two are the YG (my loveeeeee!!!)



Great story! So glad you found the one you truly love!


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Harper Quinn

xactreality said:
			
		

>



Ooh, naughty! It's beautiful and VERY tempting!


----------



## LVoeletters

I shouldn't have put it on until I was completely done moving into my apartment..., all the moving and boxes or just rearranging even though most of the time I tried covering the bangle is what did it


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Alhambra retains it's value but you seem to love the Cartier love.
I recommend the cuff for you!
Hope it works out.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

kiana904 said:


> bkforbes,
> 
> Thanks!  I'm falling more in love with my bracelet every single day! Still a bit paranoid on screw & scratches... Hope I'll get over that hump soon. Was wondering if it is ok to do hot yoga with it. There is a lady in my studio who wear hers but she doesn't go as often as I do & I know she had hers for years now so it doesn't look as shiny but still pretty.
> 
> Yes, I was able to get a cleaning kit with the bracelet. I remembered reading a thread about it somewhere here so asked for it.



What's in the cleaning kit? Can you use any polishing cloth, like one for your iphone or sunglasses?


----------



## rabbits

*NYC Princess* said:


> What's in the cleaning kit? Can you use any polishing cloth, like one for your iphone or sunglasses?


 
mine came with a cleaning solution and brush, can't remember if it had polishing cloth but I don't think so.


----------



## elliesaurus

rabbits said:
			
		

> mine came with a cleaning solution and brush, can't remember if it had polishing cloth but I don't think so.



It also comes with a polishing cloth and an instruction booklet.


----------



## Barbieq8

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> Does it still look a bit shiny or does it look dull after many years of wearing it?



Hello, it still looks shiny, but with many scratches that are close to each other, it dosnt look like scratchs it looks nice. She dont even want to polish it. She is happy with it.  Here is a pic of mine new one and her is the cuff old with Many scratches.


----------



## cupcake34

Is the right one the old one? 

Both really look amazing... wow! Now I am less afraid of how the Love looks in several years when it is all scratched up!


----------



## Barbieq8

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> I have a really strange question about the Love bracelet...
> 
> As it's often cold here, I almost always wear pullovers, jackets or shirts with long sleeves. I also like to wear wrist warmes to warm myself up a bit.
> 
> As a result, my Love bracelet is often covered under fabric. Do you think that rubbing against fabric causes further scratches or wears the gold down?
> 
> I am asking this because I have read that this can happen to rings.



Ummmm im not sure, can somone help us, inalso do wear long sleeves all the time  but i dont think it will scratch it , have been wearing mine for almost a month now and i only get 1 scratch when i wear short sleeve and i was fixing my wide waist belt that have big metal. After that never get any maybe because its always covered with long sleeve.


----------



## Barbieq8

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> I shouldn't have put it on until I was completely done moving into my apartment..., all the moving and boxes or just rearranging even though most of the time I tried covering the bangle is what did it



Dont be sad, in few years you will look at those scratches and remember the old days  just relax and wear it in good health. I forget about mine after 10 days of wearing it. Now i dont worry when showering working out sleeping etc.


----------



## Barbieq8

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> Is the right one the old one?
> 
> Both really look amazing... wow! Now I am less afraid of how the Love looks in several years when it is all scratched up!



Yes the right one is the old one , both in rose gold. Its 2 or 3 years old she wear it all the time but she dont shower or sleep with it because its a cuff and easy to take off and on, but i know mu friends she dont care for jewerlly and still looks great.


----------



## cupcake34

Well, of course I shower and sleep with my bracelet; I wear it 24/7. 

It's meant to be worn that way... and it's nice to know that it will still look great when it's older.


----------



## Barbieq8

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> Well, of course I shower and sleep with my bracelet; I wear it 24/7.
> 
> It's meant to be worn that way... and it's nice to know that it will still look great when it's older.



Yeah i weat mine 24/7 too, but she got the cuff so she can take it on and off. Im planning on getting other in the near future but dont know should i get other bangle or cuff to stack it whenever i want. I l


----------



## cupcake34

I prefer the bracelet as the cuff does not sit right on my wrist. It hurts to take it on and off and leaves red marks for hours. But I guess everyone's different. Have you ever tried the cuff?


----------



## Barbieq8

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> I prefer the bracelet as the cuff does not sit right on my wrist. It hurts to take it on and off and leaves red marks for hours. But I guess everyone's different. Have you ever tried the cuff?



Yes only when taking the pic i post to compare the new vs old. Yeah it hurt and leave red mark. The shape is duffrent than the bangle. But i really dont know if i can hadnle two bangles in same wrist 24/7. Mine is size 18 and its heavy. I think the bigger the size the heaver its.


----------



## cupcake34

Maybe wear one on each wrist! That's what I would do when/if I get a second love. Would be too afraid of additional scratches/damage to wear them together...


----------



## Barbieq8

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> Maybe wear one on each wrist! That's what I would do when/if I get a second love. Would be too afraid of additional scratches/damage to wear them together...



Yeah i agree, but im not a person that wear two in diffrent wrist, i dont know it feels werid for me. Everytime i wear i bracelet in my other wrist it must be stacked like 3 or 4 bravelets in the right and my love is alone in the left. If i wear one bracelet in the right it just dont feel good i dont know how to explain it but that how i feel  right wrist must be nothing or 3 or more bracelet.


----------



## cupcake34

Well, you could always stack the Love with more bracelets


----------



## Barbieq8

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> Well, you could always stack the Love with more bracelets



Thats right, i like the bangle more than the cuff. And two love looks amazing next to each other. What is your size, color, and how long have u been wearing it? Old or new system?


----------



## cupcake34

I have a RG Love in size 16, new system. Have been wearing it for about 8 months now  And love it more and more... it is such a stunning bracelet!


----------



## Barbieq8

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> I have a RG Love in size 16, new system. Have been wearing it for about 8 months now  And love it more and more... it is such a stunning bracelet!



Wow cool, did you face any problem with the screws? Like losen? Have you ever take in it off? Im planning to travel next year and might take it of in the airport to avoid the secuirty thing happing when you wear and cant take it off


----------



## cupcake34

No, I have not had any problems with the new system. I have also never taken the bracelet off. Maybe you could just explain the bracelet issue at the airport and go through other checks so that you can leave the bracelet on.


----------



## Barbieq8

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> No, I have not had any problems with the new system. I have also never taken the bracelet off. Maybe you could just explain the bracelet issue at the airport and go through other checks so that you can leave the bracelet on.



I know , one of my friends faced alot of checking and finally they let her go. She was so embarrassed on how they treat her and stop her long time a side. I really dont want to go throw all that  i dont want to take it off. Also i may have plastic surgery so i must take it off right? Cant wear it in side surgery.


----------



## cupcake34

I am not sure about surgery but I guess you should take it off. I would hate to take mine off... I just love it so much, it has become a part of me. 

Maybe you can ask the hospital if you should take it off or not.


----------



## Barbieq8

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> I am not sure about surgery but I guess you should take it off. I would hate to take mine off... I just love it so much, it has become a part of me.
> 
> Maybe you can ask the hospital if you should take it off or not.



I will try my best to keep it on because im not planning on taking it on and off. I too hate te thought that i might take it off even for less than a day. Its part of me and love looking at it , do you wear yours tight or lose? Mine is lose and can flip if i turn it in my arms but in the wrist bone it will not flip. I can push it back 3 inchs back


----------



## cupcake34

Mine is fairly loose but still has a nice fit. My wrist is 14 cm and my love is size 16, so there's about 2 cm space. I tried on the 17 as well but it bothered me. I could not imagine wearing it too loose 24/7.


----------



## Barbieq8

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> Mine is fairly loose but still has a nice fit. My wrist is 14 cm and my love is size 16, so there's about 2 cm space. I tried on the 17 as well but it bothered me. I could not imagine wearing it too loose 24/7.



Yes , my wrist is 16 in the right amd 15.5 in the left. I got first the 17 and was very tight. I got 18 and im happy with it


----------



## cupcake34

I love the bracelets so much; I am glad I have one!


----------



## xblackxstarx

do you think cartier would change the silk on my cartier charity bracelet to a chain?
like the double chain on the sweet trinity
i have the rose gold love charity with single diamond and am not into the silk atm 
do you think they would be willing to do this or would this be offensive to ask?


----------



## HermesFSH

Has anyone got any experience of using the cleaning kit? I haven't used mine yet, worried the brush might cause scratches..


----------



## cupcake34

I have used the cleaning kit several times and have not noticed scratches from the brush. It's quite soft so I don't think that it would cause scratches.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I didn't even GET a cleaning kit.    Maybe because I had to phone order since there aren't any Cartier stores in my city, and there is no e-commerce website for Canada.  Disappointed.


----------



## kiana904

*NYC Princess* said:
			
		

> What's in the cleaning kit? Can you use any polishing cloth, like one for your iphone or sunglasses?



The cleaning kit comes with a bottle of cleaning liquid, a small brush, a polishing cloth & an instruction booklet. The SA said I can use the kit to clean my other jewelries as well. I haven't had a chance to use it yet though.


----------



## HermesFSH

Thanks for the reply. My SA said I shouldn't need to clean it with the kit that often, wasn't sure if over cleaning would be a problem. She said its the same kit they use in store, (they kindly cleaned my non Cartier jewellery in store while I was deciding over my purchases). 

Incidentally the same day I popped into Tiffany and Co and they also gave me a cleaning kit (and Tiffany chocolate for each of my kids!).


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Hmm are they all supposed to come with a cleaning kit? My love bracelet didn't come with one (


----------



## etk123

*NYC Princess* said:


> Hmm are they all supposed to come with a cleaning kit? My love bracelet didn't come with one (



I didn't get a cleaning kit with my Love bracelet, but I did with my Love ring. I don't think there's any rhyme or reason to when they give them out, perhaps how many they have in inventory? If you ask for one I bet they would give you one. On the other hand, there aren't any magic cleaning tools in the kit. It's just basic jewelry cleaner, a brush and a polishing cloth. Same as you can get in any discount store basically. You should ask for one! It does come in a pretty red box though..


----------



## *NYC Princess*

etk123 said:


> I didn't get a cleaning kit with my Love bracelet, but I did with my Love ring. I don't think there's any rhyme or reason to when they give them out, perhaps how many they have in inventory? If you ask for one I bet they would give you one. On the other hand, there aren't any magic cleaning tools in the kit. It's just basic jewelry cleaner, a brush and a polishing cloth. Same as you can get in any discount store basically. You should ask for one! It does come in a pretty red box though..



Ooh another pretty red box lol!


----------



## beachy10

My store always seems to have them in stock so perhaps some stores have more supply than others. I even got a cleaning kit when I purchased a watch. My SA noticed my loves on and said I might like one.


----------



## Kathd

When I bought my love, my SA gave me a cleaning kit "for my other jewelry" - he sad I didn't need it for my love.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Barbieq8 said:


> I will try my best to keep it on because im not planning on taking it on and off. I too hate te thought that i might take it off even for less than a day. Its part of me and love looking at it , do you wear yours tight or lose? Mine is lose and can flip if i turn it in my arms but in the wrist bone it will not flip. I can push it back 3 inchs back



I think in surgery you can't wear jewelry. I had minor surgery couple years ago removing a lymph node on my neck and I had to remove all my jewelry including a bracelet.

I didn't think about airport security though. Anyone know if the Cartier screwdriver can go through carryon suitcase security? Or would it be considered a weapon?


----------



## Barbieq8

*NYC Princess* said:
			
		

> I think in surgery you can't wear jewelry. I had minor surgery couple years ago removing a lymph node on my neck and I had to remove all my jewelry including a bracelet.
> 
> I didn't think about airport security though. Anyone know if the Cartier screwdriver can go through carryon suitcase security? Or would it be considered a weapon?



Yes, i asked my dr. He told me that all jewelry must be taken off and the nurse will make sure to take off any jewelery. Me too want to know about the screw driver, can we take it in the plane or no? If not any Alternative we can use to screw the bracelet after gowing throw the secuirty? I really dont want to go thro extra checking


----------



## kiana904

I was able to carry on the screwdriver with me on my way back to Toronto from New York with no problems. (I bought my love bangle in NYC). I wore my bracelet on my wrist. I thought I heard the metal detector sound, but the TSA just asked me to go back in to the new machine where you have to put both your arms up and let me thru. I figured there probably wasn't any problem. 

Sometimes I think it depends who you get when you get thru security... Or maybe how the machine is functioning at a particular day? I read numerous posts about the bracelet sounding off when going thru security. My SA advised that I can walk thru the detector with my other hand covering the bracelet & it will not sound. However, this was not possible with the new screening machines in some airports. Haven't tried my SA's advice... so not sure if that works. She claims it does for her. HTH.


----------



## kiana904

Forgot to add, the screwdriver was inside the cartier pouch in my handbag & went thru the scanner with no problems. I don't know if I will be bringing the screwdriver for future travels tho; but for this instance, I did not have any issues.


----------



## chicmom78

I was curious about the screwdriver on a carry on so I looked up tsa regs. You can bring a screwdriver If it's 7 inches or less (which the love bracelet screwdriver obviously meets those requirements.) I am very surprised they would let you bring a 7 inch screwdriver on board. Someone could definitely get hurt with that!


----------



## kiana904

chicmom78 said:
			
		

> I was curious about the screwdriver on a carry on so I looked up tsa regs. You can bring a screwdriver If it's 7 inches or less (which the love bracelet screwdriver obviously meets those requirements.) I am very surprised they would let you bring a 7 inch screwdriver on board. Someone could definitely get hurt with that!



The screwdriver I brought was the love bracelet screwdriver which is obviously tiny. My SA said even if they questioned it, you can tell/ show them that it is part of the jewelry. Obviously not a normal screwdriver.  But that didn't happen anyway. I didn't want to check in anything I got from Cartier coz I fear that it will get lost. I even hand carried the cleaning kit I got. It was of course it a zip lock bag together with other liquids. The small brush & polish cloth were in my carry on as well.


----------



## chicmom78

kiana904 said:
			
		

> The screwdriver I brought was the love bracelet screwdriver which is obviously tiny. My SA said even if they questioned it, you can tell/ show them that it is part of the jewelry. Obviously not a normal screwdriver.  But that didn't happen anyway. I didn't want to check in anything I got from Cartier coz I fear that it will get lost. I even hand carried the cleaning kit I got. It was of course it a zip lock bag together with other liquids. The small brush & polish cloth were in my carry on as well.



Oh I think I didn't make sense in my post. I know you brought a love bracelet screwdriver.  I meant you are allowed to bring a screwdriver on board and it and it can be up to 7 inches. I was just very surprised to read tsa allows screwdrivers at all as they could be easily used as a weapon. They made me throw out my tweezerman tweezers once so that's why I'm surprised


----------



## Barbieq8

chicmom78 said:
			
		

> Oh I think I didn't make sense in my post. I know you brought a love bracelet screwdriver.  I meant you are allowed to bring a screwdriver on board and it and it can be up to 7 inches. I was just very surprised to read tsa allows screwdrivers at all as they could be easily used as a weapon. They made me throw out my tweezerman tweezers once so that's why I'm surprised



Yeah i agree, me too my tweezer was thrown and my nail cutter. Im afraid that they will stop me and throw it away. Is there any tinny plastic screwdriver that we can carry and if it get thrown we wont get mad


----------



## darkangel07760

I am totally blanking on this... Can i use my Cartier Red Card online at their website?


----------



## beachy10

darkangel07760 said:


> I am totally blanking on this... Can i use my Cartier Red Card online at their website?


 
I have wondered this too. I tried to use it but there is no option when you checkout. Maybe if you call the 800 number you can.


----------



## darkangel07760

beachy10 said:


> I have wondered this too. I tried to use it but there is no option when you checkout. Maybe if you call the 800 number you can.



Good idea. I will call tomorrow. I was interested in getting the rose gold interlocking love rings bracelet.


----------



## whathewhat

I have a RG bracelet and had to postpone an xray appointment because I had to remove all jewelry and didnt have the screw with me....didn't even cross my mind!


----------



## kiana904

Barbieq8 said:
			
		

> Yeah i agree, me too my tweezer was thrown and my nail cutter. Im afraid that they will stop me and throw it away. Is there any tinny plastic screwdriver that we can carry and if it get thrown we wont get mad



What I did in my last couple of trips was to put my tweezers & eyelash curler in the ziploc together with my liquids in the carry on. There was a time a few years ago when one of the agents at the gatwick airport who had to check my bag coz the tweezers looks like scissors in the xray while inside the carry on. So I thought I'll put it in the ziploc so my bags will get thru faster. That way, they also see it right thru the plastic & can just rummage thru the small plastic i needed. Some TSAs will actually look at it more closely at times but just let it go, realizing it's not a pair os scissors. Haven't had any problems w various airports so far. Granted, I don't bring my more expensive curler/ tweezers in case they won't allow it.


----------



## _Sara_

One more question ...hope somebody can help me with that.

I have 14cm wrist so I should pick 16 size? My boyfriend has 16cm wrist, so I should pick 18 for him, am I right?  

I dont have a Cartier shop nowhere near me, so I am forced to order online.


----------



## Barbieq8

_Sara_ said:
			
		

> One more question ...hope somebody can help me with that.
> 
> I have 14cm wrist so I should pick 16 size? My boyfriend has 16cm wrist, so I should pick 18 for him, am I right?
> 
> I dont have a Cartier shop nowhere near me, so I am forced to order online.



Yes you add 1 cm for tight fit and 2 cm for lose fit. Its depend on you how you like it tight or lose.


----------



## _Sara_

Okay thanks. But 16 is the minimum, right? I also if I want it loose I cant, lol


----------



## Kathd

_Sara_ said:


> One more question ...hope somebody can help me with that.
> 
> I have 14cm wrist so I should pick 16 size? My boyfriend has 16cm wrist, so I should pick 18 for him, am I right?
> 
> I dont have a Cartier shop nowhere near me, so I am forced to order online.



My wrist is 14 cm as well and I wear a size 16.


----------



## _Sara_

Sorry, in the previous message I mean "if I wanted it tight", not loose.

Thanks all! )


----------



## Barbieq8

_Sara_ said:
			
		

> Sorry, in the previous message I mean "if I wanted it tight", not loose.
> 
> Thanks all! )



Yeah i think size 16 is the smallest. Dont worry it will look great on your wrist. As for your BF , i have same size wrist 16 cm, and my love is 18 and it fit really good. I got fisrt size 17cm and i hate it, very tight , but with the 18 i cant feel it , very comfortble hope that help you.


----------



## etk123

_Sara_ said:
			
		

> Sorry, in the previous message I mean "if I wanted it tight", not loose.
> 
> Thanks all! )



They will make a size 15, but i read that it costs about thirty percent more for less gold. Smh.


----------



## cupcake34

Ladies, I am debating to get a second Love, either plain or with 4 diamonds (I already have the plain RG).

I have never seen the diamond Love in person so I am wondering if it's worth the money.

How do you feel about the 4 diamond Love? Is it a piece that makes your heart skip a beat, even more so than the plain one?

TIA!


----------



## kiana904

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> Ladies, I am debating to get a second Love, either plain or with 4 diamonds (I already have the plain RG).
> 
> I have never seen the diamond Love in person so I am wondering if it's worth the money.
> 
> How do you feel about the 4 diamond Love? Is it a piece that makes your heart skip a beat, even more so than the plain one?
> 
> TIA!



I am eyeing a 4 diamond for my 2nd love... so it's different from the plain. I kind of like the screw design so was thinking that w the 10 diamond, the screw design won't be as visible. When I'm ready for it, I will probably go to the store & try both to see w/c one matches my plain RG better before deciding. Sometimes, your decision changes when you see & try on the actual piece. HTH.


----------



## cupcake34

> I am eyeing a 4 diamond for my 2nd love... so it's different from the plain. I kind of like the screw design so was thinking that w the 10 diamond, the screw design won't be as visible. When I'm ready for it, I will probably go to the store & try both to see w/c one matches my plain RG better before deciding. Sometimes, your decision changes when you see & try on the actual piece. HTH.



Have you seen the 4 diamond Love IRL? If so, is it a really stunning piece?


----------



## kiana904

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> Have you seen the 4 diamond Love IRL? If so, is it a really stunning piece?



I've seen it on display in the cartier store when I got my plain RG. It is stunning! But I do like diamonds... I actually regret not asking to try it on! But then I might end up liking it more than the plain one & go over DH's budget for me for the love... He considered the multi stone one, but it doesn't have my size. And on hindsight, the screws won't be visible. So I'm happy with my choice... but I do yearn for a 2nd one. I have to save up if I want another one though. These bracelets are addictive! Not sure if good or bad coz they cost so much more! Lol...


----------



## cupcake34

I guess if you had got a diamond Love, you would now want a plain one  I agree, these bracelets are addictive.. but so, so beautiful and definitely worth saving for.


----------



## almostaddict

kiana904 said:
			
		

> I've seen it on display in the cartier store when I got my plain RG. It is stunning! But I do like diamonds... I actually regret not asking to try it on! But then I might end up liking it more than the plain one & go over DH's budget for me for the love... He considered the multi stone one, but it doesn't have my size. And on hindsight, the screws won't be visible. So I'm happy with my choice... but I do yearn for a 2nd one. I have to save up if I want another one though. These bracelets are addictive! Not sure if good or bad coz they cost so much more! Lol...



I have both plain rg and 4 dmnd yg....never fails to make me smile when i look at them. No regrets!!! Worth it!


----------



## cupcake34

> I have both plain rg and 4 dmnd yg....never fails to make me smile when i look at them. No regrets!!! Worth it!



Do you think the diamond one is more beautiful than the plain Love? Are they the same thickness/width?


----------



## kiana904

almostaddict said:
			
		

> I have both plain rg and 4 dmnd yg....never fails to make me smile when i look at them. No regrets!!! Worth it!



I'm jealous! Lol! I need to try my best to save more to get it faster!...  I am dreaming about it & how it looks when worn together... do you mind posting some modeling pics? Thanks!


----------



## kiana904

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> I guess if you had got a diamond Love, you would now want a plain one  I agree, these bracelets are addictive.. but so, so beautiful and definitely worth saving for.



I agree... Other people probably think we're nuts for wanting to buy more than 1 of almost the same thing!


----------



## LVoeletters

diamond!! I think if you could only have one, go for 4 (I got plain cuz one day I want a boy to give me the 4 diamond) but if you had the plain and had the money for the 10 go for the 10, if not the 4 with the screws would look beautiful with the plain


----------



## almostaddict

kiana904 said:
			
		

> I'm jealous! Lol! I need to try my best to save more to get it faster!...  I am dreaming about it & how it looks when worn together... do you mind posting some modeling pics? Thanks!



Here they are!


----------



## Onthego

almostaddict said:


> Here they are!
> 
> View attachment 1891880



Beautiful stack,love it. So if you had to pick one, with or without diamonds?
Also when both are side by side do they lie flat? TIA


----------



## almostaddict

Onthego said:
			
		

> Beautiful stack,love it. So if you had to pick one, with or without diamonds?
> Also when both are side by side do they lie flat? TIA



Thank you!
They are the same size so they pretty much stick together if they are up in your arms and down on your wrist....they dont bang against eqch other with a noise. 
I actually dont have a favorite, either with or without, i dont really care..i just wanted a love bracelet. 
But if you can get a 4 diamond , get it!


----------



## kiana904

almostaddict said:
			
		

> Here they are!



Love your stack!  thanks for sharing. I'm more inspired to go get a 2nd love...


----------



## almostaddict

kiana904 said:
			
		

> Love your stack!  thanks for sharing. I'm more inspired to go get a 2nd love...



Thank you! Go go go girl!!)


----------



## phillj12

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> diamond!! I think if you could only have one, go for 4 (I got plain cuz one day I want a boy to give me the 4 diamond) but if you had the plain and had the money for the 10 go for the 10, if not the 4 with the screws would look beautiful with the plain



ITA! My DH offered to get me the 4 or the 10 diamond and when we went to Cartier and tried both I just didn't get that same "wow" factor from the 10. If I already had a 4 diamond or plain I would have jumped on the 10 but as a first, I think the 4 is better because u ca see the screws!


----------



## darkangel07760

almostaddict said:


> Here they are!
> 
> View attachment 1891880


 
Great stack!  Make sure to post this in the layering and stacking thread


----------



## cupcake34

Wow, I love your stack! I have read that the diamond Love is thicker than the plain one... is that true?


----------



## xblackxstarx

does anyone know when the next price increase will be?


----------



## freshie2096

Just wondering does anyone stacking two different sizes of love bracelet? If so, any pics? As I'm thinking of getting one size down in plain YG to match up with 17 that I've already got, not so sure that looks good or bad idea tho Thanks in advance!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Someone on here has two different sizes, I can't remember who, but they were happy with it.


----------



## freshie2096

lanasyogamama said:


> Someone on here has two different sizes, I can't remember who, but they were happy with it.



Thank you lana for your info! I'm still searching.....


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Was watching the Kardashians...does Kourtney's bf Scott wear a Love cuff?


----------



## etk123

freshie2096 said:


> Thank you lana for your info! I'm still searching.....



Einsiene used to have two different sized Loves. She has posted pictures of them together somewhere. I will try to remember where!


----------



## freshie2096

etk123 said:


> Einsiene used to have two different sized Loves. She has posted pictures of them together somewhere. I will try to remember where!



Thank you etk! If you could that would be much appreciate it!


----------



## xblackxstarx

ordering within the uk how long does the love bracelet usually take to arrive ?


----------



## restricter

I have to travel for work, which means going through JFK where they have duty free Cartier.   Does anyone know if they accept the Red Card there?


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> Einsiene used to have two different sized Loves. She has posted pictures of them together somewhere. I will try to remember where!


 
Thanks etk!! 
*freshie2096* I finally found this pic!!!

4-diamond WG one is size 17, YG, 18.


----------



## etk123

einseine said:


> Thanks etk!!
> *freshie2096* I finally found this pic!!!
> 
> 4-diamond WG one is size 17, YG, 18.



Oh good you saw my post, I couldn't find the pic. I'm terrible with the search lol. Gorgeous pic, does it make you a little sad for your yg? I know you're moving on to something pink and can't wait to see it!


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> Oh good you saw my post, I couldn't find the pic. I'm terrible with the search lol. Gorgeous pic, does it make you a little sad for your yg? I know you're moving on to something pink and can't wait to see it!


 
Hi etk!
No, I am not sad at all. I really love WG look. YG is not my colour. Yes, I have already ordered PG Perlee Signature!


----------



## Lovefour

What do you think of the 2 sizes? I think it looks nice. I'm confused if I should get the same size or different. Any opinions?


----------



## Barbieq8

Lovefour said:
			
		

> What do you think of the 2 sizes? I think it looks nice. I'm confused if I should get the same size or different. Any opinions?



If your happy with your size , then get same size no need to get other size. But if you have diffrent size wrists and want to size down you always can get a size smaller. I love that two diffrent size they dont even show a diffrent  so in both ways you will not face a problem. Its better to try them out


----------



## einseine

Lovefour said:


> What do you think of the 2 sizes? I think it looks nice. I'm confused if I should get the same size or different. Any opinions?


 
My first Love is size 17 WG one on my left wrist.  I purchased the size 18 YG one to wear on my rifht wrist which is a little bigger than the left.


----------



## freshie2096

einseine said:


> Thanks etk!!
> *freshie2096* I finally found this pic!!!
> 
> 4-diamond WG one is size 17, YG, 18.



A big hug to both of you, einseine & etk!!  

That is a huge help, thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## CATEYES

*NYC Princess* said:


> Was watching the Kardashians...does Kourtney's bf Scott wear a Love cuff?


IDK....but I know I've noticed Kourtney wearing two now.  It looks really good together!


----------



## Lovefour

Barbieq8 said:


> If your happy with your size , then get same size no need to get other size. But if you have diffrent size wrists and want to size down you always can get a size smaller. I love that two diffrent size they dont even show a diffrent  so in both ways you will not face a problem. Its better to try them out



I will thanks!


----------



## Lovefour

einseine said:


> My first Love is size 17 WG one on my left wrist.  I purchased the size 18 YG one to wear on my rifht wrist which is a little bigger than the left.



I have the same issue. Not sure yet if I want to wear them on the same wrist. Do you like wearing one on each wrist? I do like the stack of 2. I have to try them on. I have a 17 yg on my right wrist but don't know how 2 will feel . The sizers are bigger so I need to see the 18 irl. It might be too big.


----------



## einseine

Lovefour said:


> I have the same issue. Not sure yet if I want to wear them on the same wrist. Do you like wearing one on each wrist? I do like the stack of 2. I have to try them on. I have a 17 yg on my right wrist but don't know how 2 will feel . The sizers are bigger so I need to see the 18 irl. It might be too big.


 
Hi Lovefour!  Here is the pic of wearing one on each wrist FYI.  Actually,,,,,,I did not like wearing two unremovable Loves, so I sold my YG one.  But, I preferred wearing one on each wrsit.  It was more comfortable.  BTW if you wear differently sized two Loves on the same wrist, the backside of the bigger one gets scratched, which is very minor problem, though.


----------



## Lovefour

einseine said:


> Hi Lovefour!  Here is the pic of wearing one on each wrist FYI.  Actually,,,,,,I did not like wearing two unremovable Loves, so I sold my YG one.  But, I preferred wearing one on each wrsit.  It was more comfortable.  BTW if you wear differently sized two Loves on the same wrist, the backside of the bigger one gets scratched, which is very minor problem, though.



Thanks for sharing!! They look beautiful. I think for now I will enjoy the one I have and not rush into making a mistake. The sizes are tricky. Did you think there was a big difference in the 17 and 18? I don't want it too big. I do love the way my 17 fits. It goes up my arm no more then 2 inches.


----------



## Harper Quinn

einseine said:
			
		

> hi lovefour!  Here is the pic of wearing one on each wrist fyi.  Actually,,,,,,i did not like wearing two unremovable loves, so i sold my yg one.  But, i preferred wearing one on each wrsit.  It was more comfortable.  Btw if you wear differently sized two loves on the same wrist, the backside of the bigger one gets scratched, which is very minor problem, though.:d



wow!!!!


----------



## Barbieq8

Lovefour said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing!! They look beautiful. I think for now I will enjoy the one I have and not rush into making a mistake. The sizes are tricky. Did you think there was a big difference in the 17 and 18? I don't want it too big. I do love the way my 17 fits. It goes up my arm no more then 2 inches.



Hello i attach a pic of my 16 cm wrist in size 17, ad 18. You can see the big diffrents. Fist the 17 was very tight and just move 1 inch and the screws were tight to my skin and leave red marks. I exchange it with size 18 and its very comfortble and can move 3 inchs and im happy with it  hope that help.


----------



## einseine

Lovefour said:


> Thanks for sharing!! They look beautiful. I think for now I will enjoy the one I have and not rush into making a mistake. The sizes are tricky. Did you think there was a big difference in the 17 and 18? I don't want it too big. I do love the way my 17 fits. It goes up my arm no more then 2 inches.


 
One size difference is rather big.  It sounds 17 is your size.  I got my first WG one December 2010 as a Christmas gift from my dh.  I craved for the second one, so I purchased the YG one by myself last December, whch was a mistake.  I found that I did not really like wearing two.



Harper Quinn said:


> wow!!!!


 
Thanks Harper Quinn!!!


----------



## Lovefour

einseine said:


> One size difference is rather big.  It sounds 17 is your size.  I got my first WG one December 2010 as a Christmas gift from my dh.  I craved for the second one, so I purchased the YG one by myself last December, whch was a mistake.  I found that I did not really like wearing two.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Harper Quinn!!!



Wow! Funny how I feel like I need another one and so did you. So I think I will hold off. Thanks for sharing it was very helpful.


----------



## specme

einseine said:


> One size difference is rather big.  It sounds 17 is your size.  I got my first WG one December 2010 as a Christmas gift from my dh.  I craved for the second one, so I purchased the YG one by myself last December, whch was a mistake.  I found that I did not really like wearing two.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Harper Quinn!!!



Did you return the second one ?


----------



## etk123

Oh ladies, I have a little itchy rash where my Love sits up on my arm. My skin is super sensitive today, I even had to take out my earrings. Ugh, this better just be a little allergyish reaction that goes away quickly. My Love ring has been a little itchy a few times too. But at least I can take that off....darn sensitive skin!!!!! I going to try a little hydrocortisone cream...


----------



## einseine

specme said:


> Did you return the second one ?


 
No.  I had worn it more than 6 months.


----------



## Lharding

etk123 said:


> Oh ladies, I have a little itchy rash where my Love sits up on my arm. My skin is super sensitive today, I even had to take out my earrings. Ugh, this better just be a little allergyish reaction that goes away quickly. My Love ring has been a little itchy a few times too. But at least I can take that off....darn sensitive skin!!!!! I going to try a little hydrocortisone cream...



*etk123* - Thought you might want to read this http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/oh-no-allergic-to-my-rg-love-bracelet-730297.html


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Does anyone find their love uncomfortable to wear?  Mine isn't too uncomfortable, it just sits oddly.  I think my wrists aren't shape like the bracelet, more rounded.

I don't wear my bracelet everyday, but I was wearing it a couple of days ago.  It lays flat on the inside part of my wrist but looks twisted on the front side. I don't know how to explain it.  Maybe it's too big?  My wrist is 5.5" or smaller can't remember exactly and my love is a size 17.


----------



## cupcake34

> Does anyone find their love uncomfortable to wear? Mine isn't too uncomfortable, it just sits oddly. I think my wrists aren't shape like the bracelet, more rounded.
> 
> I don't wear my bracelet everyday, but I was wearing it a couple of days ago. It lays flat on the inside part of my wrist but looks twisted on the front side. I don't know how to explain it. Maybe it's too big? My wrist is 5.5" or smaller can't remember exactly and my love is a size 17.



Could you post a pic? 

Maybe your Love is a little to big for you. My wrist is a little smaller than 5.5" and the 17 was way too big for me.


----------



## Barbieq8

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> Does anyone find their love uncomfortable to wear?  Mine isn't too uncomfortable, it just sits oddly.  I think my wrists aren't shape like the bracelet, more rounded.
> 
> I don't wear my bracelet everyday, but I was wearing it a couple of days ago.  It lays flat on the inside part of my wrist but looks twisted on the front side. I don't know how to explain it.  Maybe it's too big?  My wrist is 5.5" or smaller can't remember exactly and my love is a size 17.



Yes i know what you mean about the shape and how somtimes it look twisted. Im 6 inch and got 17 was tight, i got 18 and its losse, when i push it back i must twisted it to go with my hand arm shape and when its down it back to normal.


----------



## lanasyogamama

etk123 said:


> Oh ladies, I have a little itchy rash where my Love sits up on my arm. My skin is super sensitive today, I even had to take out my earrings. Ugh, this better just be a little allergyish reaction that goes away quickly. My Love ring has been a little itchy a few times too. But at least I can take that off....darn sensitive skin!!!!! I going to try a little hydrocortisone cream...



Maybe also put a bandaid perpendicular to it so that it doesn't sit right against the skin for a day or two?

The only time I had anything like that was when there was a crazy heat wave and I was all swollen and sweaty.  

Good luck.


----------



## Dilostyle

Thanks for all the info on the two loves.  I've been wanting a YG.  I have a WG and because of this forum I now have to need for a YG   the sizing was on of the issues.  My WG is a 17 and was thinking of getting a 16.  The posts are a huge help. Thanks


----------



## Obsessionofbags

Just bought A size 18 white gold diamond love bangle , 
My wrist looks quite large even though I can turn it around my wrist,
My main issue is  the screws they dig into my skin dose this wear of   I just not sure about it even though I wanted it for years please  advise x


----------



## Harper Quinn

Those withe cuff, how do you size yours? With the bangle I am a 17 but Cartier did not have the cuff in 17. 18 was too big and 16 too small. I am waiting for them to get a size 17. How is the cuff meant to fit? Is it meant to be quite tight when you put it on? Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## etk123

Lharding said:


> *etk123* - Thought you might want to read this http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/oh-no-allergic-to-my-rg-love-bracelet-730297.html


It's funny because I posted in that thread! My advice was to switch wrists lol. 


lanasyogamama said:


> Maybe also put a bandaid perpendicular to it so that it doesn't sit right against the skin for a day or two?
> 
> The only time I had anything like that was when there was a crazy heat wave and I was all swollen and sweaty.
> 
> Good luck.


It's mostly cleared, a bandaid was going to be my next step. I have this issue with my watches once in awhile, it does seem to go with being puffy and sweaty. Super humid here the past two days. I have a leather bracelet on above the Love so it doesn't go up that far. Hopefully it's all over. 

Btw..Pretty new avi! Wish I could see the pic big!


----------



## beachy10

I just bought a Cartier watch and got a rash. It eventually went away. I think my arm just wasn't used to something being on it. I would say switch arms and use the cream.


----------



## rabbits

Harper Quinn said:


> Those withe cuff, how do you size yours? With the bangle I am a 17 but Cartier did not have the cuff in 17. 18 was too big and 16 too small. I am waiting for them to get a size 17. How is the cuff meant to fit? Is it meant to be quite tight when you put it on? Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks!!


 
I can wear both 16 and 17 cuff, and the SA said eventually it was a matter of comfort. He moved it up and down my wristbone to check. The 16 fitted snugly but getting it on left red marks. I found the slightly looser fit more flattering and in the course of the day, it tends to rest/stay abt an inch past my wristbone - it doesn't bother me at all when I type.

Just for comparison, my size for the bangle is 16. Hope that helps some!


----------



## Spice Girl

rabbits said:
			
		

> I can wear both 16 and 17 cuff, and the SA said eventually it was a matter of comfort. He moved it up and down my wristbone to check. The 16 fitted snugly but getting it on left red marks. I found the slightly looser fit more flattering and in the course of the day, it tends to rest/stay abt an inch past my wristbone - it doesn't bother me at all when I type.
> 
> Just for comparison, my size for the bangle is 16. Hope that helps some!



Mine is a 17 and mine rests 2 inches above my wrist bone.


----------



## Harper Quinn

rabbits said:
			
		

> I can wear both 16 and 17 cuff, and the SA said eventually it was a matter of comfort. He moved it up and down my wristbone to check. The 16 fitted snugly but getting it on left red marks. I found the slightly looser fit more flattering and in the course of the day, it tends to rest/stay abt an inch past my wristbone - it doesn't bother me at all when I type.
> 
> Just for comparison, my size for the bangle is 16. Hope that helps some!



Thanks!!


----------



## kim_mac

etk123 said:


> It's funny because I posted in that thread! My advice was to switch wrists lol.
> 
> It's mostly cleared, a bandaid was going to be my next step. I have this issue with my watches once in awhile, it does seem to go with being puffy and sweaty. Super humid here the past two days. I have a leather bracelet on above the Love so it doesn't go up that far. Hopefully it's all over.
> 
> Btw..Pretty new avi! Wish I could see the pic big!




LOL - i started that thread and i should report that i took a 6 month break from wearing the bracelet.  after the derm prescribed the ointment, i applied it for a week and the rash went away but my skin was still discolored.  i took a 6 month break and went back to wearing it.  i've been wearing for 4 months straight now without any problems.  i do push it towards my hand most of the time so it doesn't scrape along my arm like it used to.  i'm just afraid of having the contact dermatitis come back.


----------



## Obsessionofbags

I have had Cartier love bangle fro a few days 

It fits about  3 inch up my arm and I can slowly turn it round my wrist so I think it's the right size  but you know in the inside were the screw fastens it keeps leaving marks in my wrist is this normal,

Also it's full of scratches already will these polish out x


----------



## beachy10

Obsessionofbags said:


> I have had Cartier love bangle fro a few days
> 
> It fits about 3 inch up my arm and I can slowly turn it round my wrist so I think it's the right size but you know in the inside were the screw fastens it keeps leaving marks in my wrist is this normal,
> 
> Also it's full of scratches already will these polish out x


 
scratches are normal and will just keep happening after polishing.


----------



## Spice Girl

Obsessionofbags said:
			
		

> I have had Cartier love bangle fro a few days
> 
> It fits about  3 inch up my arm and I can slowly turn it round my wrist so I think it's the right size  but you know in the inside were the screw fastens it keeps leaving marks in my wrist is this normal,
> 
> Also it's full of scratches already will these polish out x



Should not leave marks unless you allergic to the bracelet. I leave mine in 24 hours 8 days a week and no marks on my wrist is arm.


----------



## Greentea

Spice Girl said:


> Should not leave marks unless you allergic to the bracelet. I leave mine in 24 hours 8 days a week and no marks on my wrist is arm.



Ditto


----------



## almostaddict

Obsessionofbags said:
			
		

> I have had Cartier love bangle fro a few days
> 
> It fits about  3 inch up my arm and I can slowly turn it round my wrist so I think it's the right size  but you know in the inside were the screw fastens it keeps leaving marks in my wrist is this normal,
> 
> Also it's full of scratches already will these polish out x



What kind of "mark" does it leave on your arm? Because others here thinks its allergy. Mine does leave a mark too, but its more like of an imprint because when it stays up on my chubby arm, the back of where the screw is supposed to engage digs in my skin, and so it leaves that kind of mark, not an allergy, and it is NORMAL!  Unless of course if you are itching or has rashes on your arm now, then that's what u call an allergy.


----------



## Spice Girl

almostaddict said:
			
		

> What kind of "mark" does it leave on your arm? Because others here thinks its allergy. Mine does leave a mark too, but its more like of an imprint because when it stays up on my chubby arm, the back of where the screw is supposed to engage digs in my skin, and so it leaves that kind of mark, not an allergy, and it is NORMAL!  Unless of course if you are itching or has rashes on your arm now, then that's what u call an allergy.



I have really thin arms and wrist. My wrist measures 7.25 inches. Took the measurement by wrapping a string around my arm then measuring the length of the string. My bracelet is size 17.


----------



## almostaddict

Spice Girl said:
			
		

> I have really thin arms and wrist. My wrist measures 7.25 inches. Took the measurement by wrapping a string around my arm then measuring the length of the string. My bracelet is size 17.



Can you post a pic?


----------



## SophiaLee

Spice Girl said:


> I have really thin arms and wrist. My wrist measures 7.25 inches. Took the measurement by wrapping a string around my arm then measuring the length of the string. My bracelet is size 17.



Ur wrist is 7.25 inches and u are wearing a 17? That sounds way, way, too small (the 17) for your wrist. My wrist is much smaller than yours and I wear an 18 (although it is very loose fit).


----------



## Candice0985

my wrist is 7.25 and I wear a 20! I was measured for a 19...


----------



## Lovefour

yea I am 6 inch and wear a 17


----------



## Spice Girl

SophiaLee said:
			
		

> Ur wrist is 7.25 inches and u are wearing a 17? That sounds way, way, too small (the 17) for your wrist. My wrist is much smaller than yours and I wear an 18 (although it is very loose fit).



Yes the 17 fits loosely. I know the bracelet is a 17 because that is what is stamped on the inside by the Cartier signature.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

*Cartier Experts*-  I need your advice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

One of the jewelry stores that I frequently visit can get me a 1970's yellow gold Love Bracelet.  This would be excellent, except for the fact that one of the screws cannot be unscrewed?!?!  I did not see the piece, but the store chose not to buy it because, they did not know how much it would be to fix it.  They said that they can get it for me, but then I will have to take it to Cartier.  Is this something that is expensive/difficult to fix?  Does this happen often?  My hubby suggested that I wait for one without an issue (and spend more money), but if I can get this one for a song, then it may be worth it.  It is a risk, but I do not know enough about the problem to determine how expensive a risk it really would be.  Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## cupcake34

> Cartier Experts- I need your advice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> One of the jewelry stores that I frequently visit can get me a 1970's yellow gold Love Bracelet. This would be excellent, except for the fact that one of the screws cannot be unscrewed?!?! I did not see the piece, but the store chose not to buy it because, they did not know how much it would be to fix it. They said that they can get it for me, but then I will have to take it to Cartier. Is this something that is expensive/difficult to fix? Does this happen often? My hubby suggested that I wait for one without an issue (and spend more money), but if I can get this one for a song, then it may be worth it. It is a risk, but I do not know enough about the problem to determine how expensive a risk it really would be. Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated!!!



A Love bracelet from the 70s - that sounds so cool  However, I am not an expert and can't tell you how much it would cost to fix it.

Do you know the price difference between this Love and another pre-loved one? 

I can't really imagine that it is going to cost a fortune to get it fixed. Maybe a few hundred dollars, but I don't think that it'd be too much.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

cupcake34 said:


> A Love bracelet from the 70s - that sounds so cool  However, I am not an expert and can't tell you how much it would cost to fix it.
> 
> Do you know the price difference between this Love and another pre-loved one?
> 
> I can't really imagine that it is going to cost a fortune to get it fixed. Maybe a few hundred dollars, but I don't think that it'd be too much.


 
The store says that they usually sell a pre-owned Love (plain) for between 3-4K.  I do not know how much this Love would cost in comparison.  I know it would be less.


----------



## cupcake34

Is there really no way they could give you an idea of the extra costs beforehand? It would only be fair to let you know.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

cupcake34 said:


> Is there really no way they could give you an idea of the extra costs beforehand? It would only be fair to let you know.


 
The reason the store did not buy it was because they did not know the extra cost.  So, the risk would be mine.


----------



## cupcake34

Would you be willing to take it? 

I'm really not an expert, but I can't imagine the repair being too expensive. 

Wow, that Love bracelet would be like 40 years old


----------



## callmelulu

hmmm, tricky situation--are you sure the bracelet is otherwise in the kind of condition you are okay with?  It's cool that it's so old, but it could have more than just surface scratches that can be polished out aside from the screw issue.  Personally I would pass, as the store seems to sell better condition bracelets at a great price, btwn 3 and 4 K for something w/o issues seems very good to me


----------



## dster1

When do you ladies think is a good time to buy the love bracelet? Early in the year before price increases or at the airport while traveling? I don't have experience buying such an expensive item at airports. Would they usually have all the sizes in stock?


----------



## hermeshunter

AntiqueShopper said:


> *Cartier Experts*-  I need your advice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> One of the jewelry stores that I frequently visit can get me a 1970's yellow gold Love Bracelet.  This would be excellent, except for the fact that one of the screws cannot be unscrewed?!?!  I did not see the piece, but the store chose not to buy it because, they did not know how much it would be to fix it.  They said that they can get it for me, but then I will have to take it to Cartier.  Is this something that is expensive/difficult to fix?  Does this happen often?  My hubby suggested that I wait for one without an issue (and spend more money), but if I can get this one for a song, then it may be worth it.  It is a risk, but I do not know enough about the problem to determine how expensive a risk it really would be.  Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated!!!



Just call your local Cartier - speak with the repair dept and tell them the screw is stuck in your bracelet -- and how much will it cost to fix it. While they may not want to commit to an exact price, they can give you a general range or estimate. GL


----------



## faintlymacabre

Spice Girl said:


> I have really thin arms and wrist. My wrist measures 7.25 inches. Took the measurement by wrapping a string around my arm then measuring the length of the string. My bracelet is size 17.



Are you sure that's your wrist measurement?  7.25" = 18.4cm, which is bigger than the size 17 bracelet, no?  I wear a 17 cuff and my wrist is about 5.9".


----------



## xblackxstarx

my wrist is 17cm and i got an 18 , everyone suggested a 19 but i went and tried it on and the 19 was huge!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

hermeshunter said:


> Just call your local Cartier - speak with the repair dept and tell them the screw is stuck in your bracelet -- and how much will it cost to fix it. While they may not want to commit to an exact price, they can give you a general range or estimate. GL


 
Good suggestion!


Is this a common issue?  Has this happened to anyone here?


----------



## Harper Quinn

May have just put down a deposit for one!!


----------



## Spice Girl

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> Are you sure that's your wrist measurement?  7.25" = 18.4cm, which is bigger than the size 17 bracelet, no?  I wear a 17 cuff and my wrist is about 5.9".



Yes I took a string and wrapped this around my wrist then measured the part of the string that was wrapped around my wrist be that measured 7 and 1/4 inches. I do not know much about metric measurements.


----------



## xblackxstarx

does anyone know why cartier have taken the prices down off their uk website? the prices were on there yesterday ... now theyre gone


----------



## Spice Girl

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> does anyone know why cartier have taken the prices down off their uk website? the prices were on there yesterday ... now theyre gone


Just guessing but most likely their prices are changing and will be put back on their web page soon.

Remember just a guess.


----------



## Harper Quinn

I put a deposit down on a Love cuff but cannot decide between RG or YG. I love the warm glow of RG and the shine and freshness of YG. I have pale-olive skin so both look all right. Help!


----------



## almostaddict

Harper Quinn said:
			
		

> I put a deposit down on a Love cuff but cannot decide between RG or YG. I love the warm glow of RG and the shine and freshness of YG. I have pale-olive skin so both look all right. Help!



Either gold will surely look good on you! Do a reveal when u get them.


----------



## chaveene

Harper Quinn said:
			
		

> I put a deposit down on a Love cuff but cannot decide between RG or YG. I love the warm glow of RG and the shine and freshness of YG. I have pale-olive skin so both look all right. Help!



YG! I think YG is timeless and so pretty! RG can look a bit too warm and I read people saying how the RG can lose its colour back to YG (correct me if I'm wrong). But it is ultimately ur choice and I am super excited for u! I have a YG for about 2 months now and I cannot stop looking at it. x_x


----------



## Harper Quinn

almostaddict said:
			
		

> Either gold will surely look good on you! Do a reveal when u get them.



Thanks!


----------



## Harper Quinn

chaveene said:
			
		

> YG! I think YG is timeless and so pretty! RG can look a bit too warm and I read people saying how the RG can lose its colour back to YG (correct me if I'm wrong). But it is ultimately ur choice and I am super excited for u! I have a YG for about 2 months now and I cannot stop looking at it. x_x



Thanks! I am getting it in a couple of weeks. So pleased you like yours. Is it a cuff or bracelet?


----------



## Spice Girl

Harper Quinn said:
			
		

> I put a deposit down on a Love cuff but cannot decide between RG or YG. I love the warm glow of RG and the shine and freshness of YG. I have pale-olive skin so both look all right. Help!



If you can not decide I would purchase both of them. That would be the best solution. That is what I would do.


----------



## chaveene

Harper Quinn said:
			
		

> Thanks! I am getting it in a couple of weeks. So pleased you like yours. Is it a cuff or bracelet?



It's a bracelet. Are u getting the bracelet? xx


----------



## Harper Quinn

Spice Girl said:
			
		

> If you can not decide I would purchase both of them. That would be the best solution. That is what I would do.



I wish!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Harper Quinn said:


> I put a deposit down on a Love cuff but cannot decide between RG or YG. I love the warm glow of RG and the shine and freshness of YG. I have pale-olive skin so both look all right. Help!


 
YAY!!!  Congratulations!!!!!!!

I go back and forth myself.  However, I always seem to go back to the yellow gold.  IMHO, it is the most classic and timeless version of the bracelet.  If you were to get a second (which I do not plan to do personally), then get the rose gold.


----------



## Harper Quinn

AntiqueShopper said:
			
		

> YAY!!!  Congratulations!!!!!!!
> 
> I go back and forth myself.  However, I always seem to go back to the yellow gold.  IMHO, it is the most classic and timeless version of the bracelet.  If you were to get a second (which I do not plan to do personally), then get the rose gold.



Yes that's what attracts me to it too. I will be able to go and pick it up the week after next and am crossing my fingers they will have both...! How are you doing with your goal? Do you know when you'll get it? Very excited for you!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Harper Quinn said:


> Yes that's what attracts me to it too. I will be able to go and pick it up the week after next and am crossing my fingers they will have both...! How are you doing with your goal? Do you know when you'll get it? Very excited for you!!


 
I am about 1/2 way there.  My hubby already asked our jeweler to look for one.  Hopefully, I will be able to buy one soon.


----------



## elliesaurus

Harper Quinn said:
			
		

> I put a deposit down on a Love cuff but cannot decide between RG or YG. I love the warm glow of RG and the shine and freshness of YG. I have pale-olive skin so both look all right. Help!



My bf bought me a RG bangle that has mostly "faded" to YG. I wouldn't trade it for another one, just because it was the one we hunted down together in France, but he wished he had gotten me YG instead.


----------



## Harper Quinn

elliesaurus said:
			
		

> My bf bought me a RG bangle that has mostly "faded" to YG. I wouldn't trade it for another one, just because it was the one we hunted down together in France, but he wished he had gotten me YG instead.



Gosh that's awful, I asked about this at Cartier and they said this never happened! Obviously this is faulty, did they not exchange this?


----------



## xblackxstarx

is it normal to have scratches on a love bangle in the first week of owning it ???


----------



## elliesaurus

Harper Quinn said:
			
		

> Gosh that's awful, I asked about this at Cartier and they said this never happened! Obviously this is faulty, did they not exchange this?



No, they said it was normal and wouldn't do anything about it. I'm not super jazzed about Cartier's customer service but the bangle was my dream jewelry piece for 10 years!


----------



## kiana904

Harper Quinn said:
			
		

> Gosh that's awful, I asked about this at Cartier and they said this never happened! Obviously this is faulty, did they not exchange this?



That's what my SA told me as well... that it will not happen. I hope it won't happen to mine (fingers crossed).


----------



## Onthego

Okay all you Cartier Love bangle owners. I will be getting a Love bangle in the next few weeks. Still deciding between 4 diamonds or just plain. I know the size and I know I want it YG.  But know I want to ask if it is better to get at department store ( my SAKS sells Cartier) or wait until next month I go to NY and buy it at boutique?
Is the boutique "experience" worth the 1.85% more I would have to pay in tax? Is it true that at department stores if there is a problem they are more willing to help? Or is it the other way around? I think at the NY boutique they probably have more experience and maybe put it on more securely? Please what do all of you think.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Onthego said:
			
		

> Okay all you Cartier Love bangle owners. I will be getting a Love bangle in the next few weeks. Still deciding between 4 diamonds or just plain. I know the size and I know I want it YG.  But know I want to ask if it is better to get at department store ( my SAKS sells Cartier) or wait until next month I go to NY and buy it at boutique?
> Is the boutique "experience" worth the 1.85% more I would have to pay in tax? Is it true that at department stores if there is a problem they are more willing to help? Or is it the other way around? I think at the NY boutique they probably have more experience and maybe put it on more securely? Please what do all of you think.



Normally I'd say no save your $, but with the potential issues, I think maybe the boutique would be better.


----------



## livethelake

Onthego said:


> Okay all you Cartier Love bangle owners. I will be getting a Love bangle in the next few weeks. Still deciding between 4 diamonds or just plain. I know the size and I know I want it YG.  But know I want to ask if it is better to get at department store ( my SAKS sells Cartier) or wait until next month I go to NY and buy it at boutique?
> Is the boutique "experience" worth the 1.85% more I would have to pay in tax? Is it true that at department stores if there is a problem they are more willing to help? Or is it the other way around? I think at the NY boutique they probably have more experience and maybe put it on more securely? Please what do all of you think.



If you buy your love at saks you will get points so if thats a consideration it might be your best option. My love was purchased at the cartier boutique at saks.  The cartier boutique is stand alone meaning its the exact same boutique experience as a stand alone purchase with the benefits of saks points and the ability to use the saks extended payment plan which provides interest free payments for 6 or 12 months (dependant on the promo offered at. The time of purchase)


----------



## shpahlc

livethelake said:
			
		

> If you buy your love at saks you will get points so if thats a consideration it might be your best option. My love was purchased at the cartier boutique at saks.  The cartier boutique is stand alone meaning its the exact same boutique experience as a stand alone purchase with the benefits of saks points and the ability to use the saks extended payment plan which provides interest free payments for 6 or 12 months (dependant on the promo offered at. The time of purchase)



Does Saks carry the love bracelet? I thought that they only carried watches? My personal opinion would be to buy it through the online boutique. They have overnight shipping and a 30-day return policy. Good luck!


----------



## Onthego

lanasyogamama said:
			
		

> Normally I'd say no save your $, but with the potential issues, I think maybe the boutique would be better.



Thank you. Yes I think more experience at the boutique especially NY.


----------



## Onthego

livethelake said:
			
		

> If you buy your love at saks you will get points so if thats a consideration it might be your best option. My love was purchased at the cartier boutique at saks.  The cartier boutique is stand alone meaning its the exact same boutique experience as a stand alone purchase with the benefits of saks points and the ability to use the saks extended payment plan which provides interest free payments for 6 or 12 months (dependant on the promo offered at. The time of purchase)



The points and extended payment plan makes it an attractive choice. And yes it is a boutique of Cartier. But they don't get a lot of traffic. Thank you for your advice. Love the idea of points but I never use them.


----------



## Onthego

shpahlc said:
			
		

> Does Saks carry the love bracelet? I thought that they only carried watches? My personal opinion would be to buy it through the online boutique. They have overnight shipping and a 30-day return policy. Good luck!



I know the online boutique would be great but then I would have to rely on my husband to put it on. He is very clumsy!! After 25 years of marriage he doesnt put quite the same effort into things if you know what I mean


----------



## beachy10

Onthego said:


> I know the online boutique would be great but then I would have to rely on my husband to put it on. He is very clumsy!! After 25 years of marriage he doesnt put quite the same effort into things if you know what I mean


 
With the new screw system you can put your own love bracelet on. I do my own all of the time! No help required.


----------



## Onthego

beachy10 said:
			
		

> With the new screw system you can put your own love bracelet on. I do my own all of the time! No help required.



This is the best news! I didn't think it was possible to do it by yourself. I am super excited! Now I might get it sooner! Thank you.


----------



## kiana904

beachy10 said:
			
		

> With the new screw system you can put your own love bracelet on. I do my own all of the time! No help required.



I agree. At first I was nervous to take it off & put it in on my own. The SA put it on my right wrist & after a few days I really preferred to have it on my left. She did show me how to properly put it on at the boutique. DH refused to help because he was afraid that he might scratch the bracelet... so I just followed the SA's instructions and did it on my own. So far, I did not have any problems. It was not that hard to do.. just really careful as I'm OCD on scratches & the like... Goodluck w your bracelet!


----------



## livethelake

shpahlc said:


> Does Saks carry the love bracelet? I thought that they only carried watches? My personal opinion would be to buy it through the online boutique. They have overnight shipping and a 30-day return policy. Good luck!


There is a full service cartier boutique inside saks on 5th ave nyc. Call the main saks number and ask for the cartier boutique. Thats where my love came from


----------



## Harper Quinn

Onthego said:
			
		

> Okay all you Cartier Love bangle owners. I will be getting a Love bangle in the next few weeks. Still deciding between 4 diamonds or just plain. I know the size and I know I want it YG.  But know I want to ask if it is better to get at department store ( my SAKS sells Cartier) or wait until next month I go to NY and buy it at boutique?
> Is the boutique "experience" worth the 1.85% more I would have to pay in tax? Is it true that at department stores if there is a problem they are more willing to help? Or is it the other way around? I think at the NY boutique they probably have more experience and maybe put it on more securely? Please what do all of you think.



I say buy it in NYC and celebrate by having a NY evening out ) That would be dreamy!


----------



## Harper Quinn

livethelake said:
			
		

> If you buy your love at saks you will get points so if thats a consideration it might be your best option. My love was purchased at the cartier boutique at saks.  The cartier boutique is stand alone meaning its the exact same boutique experience as a stand alone purchase with the benefits of saks points and the ability to use the saks extended payment plan which provides interest free payments for 6 or 12 months (dependant on the promo offered at. The time of purchase)



I wish us in London had similar interest free options!


----------



## dster1

For those of you have the love bracelet: did you buy it for yourself or was it a gift from your SO or Dh? I was thinking about getting it for myself but my SO sounded disappointed like he wanted me to wait for him to be able to get it for me. I know he's saving for an e-ring at the moment so I don't want to give him pressure or feel like I'm burdening him. Also, would it be weird to get the bracelet before an e-ring?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

dster1 said:


> For those of you have the love bracelet: did you buy it for yourself or was it a gift from your SO or Dh? I was thinking about getting it for myself but my SO sounded disappointed like he wanted me to wait for him to be able to get it for me. I know he's saving for an e-ring at the moment so I don't want to give him pressure or feel like I'm burdening him. Also, would it be weird to get the bracelet before an e-ring?


 
I plan to buy it myself with a little help from my hubby.

However, it does sound like your SO wants to provide you with this gift.  I would ask him if this was something he wanted to buy you.  Maybe you can ask for this piece as your wedding gift?  If it is important to him, I would wait for it.  If it is not important to him, then buy it for yourself.


----------



## Babsiegirl

dster1 said:
			
		

> For those of you have the love bracelet: did you buy it for yourself or was it a gift from your SO or Dh? I was thinking about getting it for myself but my SO sounded disappointed like he wanted me to wait for him to be able to get it for me. I know he's saving for an e-ring at the moment so I don't want to give him pressure or feel like I'm burdening him. Also, would it be weird to get the bracelet before an e-ring?



Every piece of jewelry I have has been my idea. DH pays for it that's it. I wish he would do it on his own, but it's not his way!!


----------



## lilneko69

I actually bought the black leather Love "wristband" for DH first. He doesn't like calling it a bracelet. He then got me the a plat one later that year as an anniversary gift. 

I think if he sounds disappointed if means he would like to get you one.  If it's important to him, then wait. Besides, you have an engagement and an engagement ring to look forward to! ^_^


----------



## callmelulu

ladies, help!  My Love arrived today, I bought it from a reputable reseller and it is beautiful (yellow gold).  It's the old screw system...after unscrewing it, I see it's a little bit difficult to put it on, and much as I love my husband he's not good at manipulating screw drivers, especially small ones (I am the designated toy fixer and Ikea assembler in our home)

I'm fairly certain he'll have a hard time screwing it on and I'm afraid he might not get it on tightly, do you think I should go to the NYC store and ask them to put it on for me?  

DH funded mine in part as a push present, I paid for the rest, to chime in on the above topic.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i have heard there are screw issues with loosening on some of the bracelets. 

since the pave versions don't need a screw, are there any quality issue you ladies have heard of with the pave versions? stones falling out? a particularly better metal to choose?

i'd love some insight!


----------



## Lovefour

callmelulu said:


> ladies, help!  My Love arrived today, I bought it from a reputable reseller and it is beautiful (yellow gold).  It's the old screw system...after unscrewing it, I see it's a little bit difficult to put it on, and much as I love my husband he's not good at manipulating screw drivers, especially small ones (I am the designated toy fixer and Ikea assembler in our home)
> 
> I'm fairly certain he'll have a hard time screwing it on and I'm afraid he might not get it on tightly, do you think I should go to the NYC store and ask them to put it on for me?
> 
> DH funded mine in part as a push present, I paid for the rest, to chime in on the above topic.



Yes I always bring mine to Short Hills and have them check it. I have the new system and they never mind. Ny will do it just tell them you can't do it by yourself! Good luck


----------



## kiana904

dster1 said:
			
		

> For those of you have the love bracelet: did you buy it for yourself or was it a gift from your SO or Dh? I was thinking about getting it for myself but my SO sounded disappointed like he wanted me to wait for him to be able to get it for me. I know he's saving for an e-ring at the moment so I don't want to give him pressure or feel like I'm burdening him. Also, would it be weird to get the bracelet before an e-ring?



DH bought mine. I told him I'm going to get it for myself but he insisted on getting it for me. For some reason, he also sounded disappointed or did not like the idea that I was planning to get it myself. I would've gotten it sooner... then he told me his plan & at what timing he is planning to get it for me so I just waited. If your SO wants to get it for you, I suggest you hold out & wait.. Goodluck!


----------



## faintlymacabre

dster1 said:


> For those of you have the love bracelet: did you buy it for yourself or was it a gift from your SO or Dh? I was thinking about getting it for myself but my SO sounded disappointed like he wanted me to wait for him to be able to get it for me. I know he's saving for an e-ring at the moment so I don't want to give him pressure or feel like I'm burdening him. Also, would it be weird to get the bracelet before an e-ring?



I would wait for your SO to get it for you, since it seems like he really wants to.  

Mine, on the other hand, would balk at spending so much on a little bracelet, so I bought it for myself to celebrate getting a nice raise last year.


----------



## Spice Girl

callmelulu said:
			
		

> ladies, help!  My Love arrived today, I bought it from a reputable reseller and it is beautiful (yellow gold).  It's the old screw system...after unscrewing it, I see it's a little bit difficult to put it on, and much as I love my husband he's not good at manipulating screw drivers, especially small ones (I am the designated toy fixer and Ikea assembler in our home)
> 
> I'm fairly certain he'll have a hard time screwing it on and I'm afraid he might not get it on tightly, do you think I should go to the NYC store and ask them to put it on for me?
> 
> DH funded mine in part as a push present, I paid for the rest, to chime in on the above topic.



I have put on mine by myself. What I did and I do not see any other way. Fit the two bracelet pieces together. The hold together turn your wrist so the screw hole is facing as upwards as possible. Put the screw in carefully. Tighten screw just enough so the screw does not fall out.  You might want to put your bracelet on over a tray so if you drop the screw you will not loose the screw. Then the same for the second screw.  Then tighten both screws.

Good luck.


----------



## lovepup

Does anyone know when the next price increase is?


----------



## kiana904

lovepup said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the next price increase is?



I dropped by a cartier boutique about 2.5 weeks ago & asked the SA if they will be increasing their prices soon. I was looking at one of the bracelets they have. She said she has no idea & that normally they will know about it from the head ofc 1wk before the increase. I guess you can always call the boutique/ store & ask? I was contemplating on the bracelet I looked at the store. But DH surprised me 1 week later w the love ring for our 7th anniv & said he picked it out to match my love bangle.  I'm still thinking about the bracelet tho... but haven't made up my mind if I should get it for my upcoming bday in Dec. Hope they don't increase the price anytime soon. Will let you know if I hear anything back from the SA about potential increase. HTH.


----------



## shpahlc

lovepup said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the next price increase is?



I've tried asking several times and the response is always that they don't know and it's dependent on the value of gold.


----------



## dheap

Hello Ladies, I plan on getting a love chain bracelet soon. What do you guys think!?


----------



## phillj12

I read on tPF something about a price increase so I called the store where my DH plans to buy my love bangle for my bday in december and the SA said they had a price increase in the spring and they typically only have one increase per year. Who knows tho!


----------



## lovepup

Ok, yes that would make sense--I would hope they wouldn't have more than one price increase per year--thank you!


----------



## freshie2096

Hi tPF members, 

  I have this weird question to ask, does any one know if Cartier white gold and yellow gold love bracelets can course color transfer if you wear them both on one wrist? I heard that k gold will course color transfer on to other metals tho. Is that true? 

  Thanks in advance.


----------



## purseaddict86

freshie2096 said:
			
		

> Hi tPF members,
> 
> I have this weird question to ask, does any one know if Cartier white gold and yellow gold love bracelets can course color transfer if you wear them both on one wrist? I heard that k gold will course color transfer on to other metals tho. Is that true?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



No it will not happen. I wear both.


----------



## freshie2096

purseaddict86 said:


> No it will not happen. I wear both.



Thank you for clear it out for me.


----------



## Junkenpo

hi ladies, does anyone here have earrings from the love collection?  I'm curious about the different sizes....How heavy are they to wear, and what the actual measurements are?  I usually wear studs, but I've been thinking of expanding to a hoop or huggie.

thanks for any info!


----------



## rabbits

I have these, I'm usually wear studs as well and these are my only hoop earrings. They're heavy but sit nicely and come in a left/right pair (like shoes!). I like that they are very simple and quite classic. i don't have a ruler but took these with my mobile camera so you have an idea of size.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i have heard there are screw issues with loosening on some of the bracelets.
> 
> since the pave versions don't need a screw, are there any quality issue you ladies have heard of with the pave versions? stones falling out? a particularly better metal to choose?
> 
> i'd love some insight!



anyone? i would love some expert cartier advice before making any decisions, and of course the sales associates are biased and say there are no issues at all.


----------



## BlueLoula

And tonight i decided to save for a love bracelet !! OMG !! Am going crazy !!!
Its 6500 usd in my area and i will need may be one year saving !! 
But i will and will update u  
Dont want to tell hubby i want a love gift from me to me !!  wish me luck ladies


----------



## harlequin6

LamborghiniGirl said:


> anyone? i would love some expert cartier advice before making any decisions, and of course the sales associates are biased and say there are no issues at all.


I have gotten rid of mine. They spent more time at Cartier for repairs. The pave diamonds fall out. If you decide to purchase skip white gold.


----------



## restricter

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> hi ladies, does anyone here have earrings from the love collection?  I'm curious about the different sizes....How heavy are they to wear, and what the actual measurements are?  I usually wear studs, but I've been thinking of expanding to a hoop or huggie.
> 
> thanks for any info!



I have the discontinued Love studs in WG.  It took a lot of hunting but I found them and also the screw station necklace.


----------



## Branda

Hi ladies, I've been lusting after a WG love bracelet for a couple of years now and have decided to purchase one. Are you able to tell me if you norm get it brand new from the boutique or preloved ie if you know your size already? 
Thanks


----------



## Derigueur

Hey I'm new on here was just wondering does the price go up as the sizes go up? Thanks trying to convince my so for a love !! Xx


----------



## Kissmark

Does anyone find it annoying to type on the pc with a love bracelet on? I'm thinking of getting one, but whenever I wear a bracket at work I end up removing it coz if all the banging against my desk while I type. I wonder if the same thing will happen with the love....


----------



## etk123

Branda said:


> Hi ladies, I've been lusting after a WG love bracelet for a couple of years now and have decided to purchase one. Are you able to tell me if you norm get it brand new from the boutique or preloved ie if you know your size already?
> Thanks


Some purchase from a Cartier boutique and some buy preloved. You can definitely save if you go preloved as long as you buy from a reputable reseller that guarantees authenticity. Some like the experience and security of buying new directly from Cartier.


Derigueur said:


> Hey I'm new on here was just wondering does the price go up as the sizes go up? Thanks trying to convince my so for a love !! Xx


The price is the same for all sizes. White gold is more expensive than yellow or rose gold. Good luck with the convincing.


Kissmark said:


> Does anyone find it annoying to type on the pc with a love bracelet on? I'm thinking of getting one, but whenever I wear a bracket at work I end up removing it coz if all the banging against my desk while I type. I wonder if the same thing will happen with the love....


No trouble typing here! I can push my Love up and it pretty much will stay there.


----------



## rabbits

Kissmark said:


> Does anyone find it annoying to type on the pc with a love bracelet on? I'm thinking of getting one, but whenever I wear a bracket at work I end up removing it coz if all the banging against my desk while I type. I wonder if the same thing will happen with the love....


 
strangely no. I have the cuff and it sits nicely about 2 inches after my wristbone. Sometimes I forget its there. Usually I take my bracelets off too when I type and that was also a reason why I preferred the cuff so I could slip it off easily. I think it helps that the fit for the love is quite snug so it doesn't "jangle" (I can't think of the right word offhand).


----------



## Pazdzernika

Do any of the love pieces come with some sort of cleaning kit (cleaning solution, brush, polishing cloth)? My Cartier full diamond eternity ring did, as did my watch, but I did not receive one for my trinity ring.  What do you all use to clean and shine up your rings/bracelets?  Do you think it's safe for me to use the stuff I use on my diamond rings?


----------



## Spice Girl

Kissmark said:
			
		

> Does anyone find it annoying to type on the pc with a love bracelet on? I'm thinking of getting one, but whenever I wear a bracket at work I end up removing it coz if all the banging against my desk while I type. I wonder if the same thing will happen with the love....



Does not bother me. I would rather put up with what ever annoyances the bracelet would cause than to take off and put on again.


----------



## purseaddict86

Spice Girl said:
			
		

> Does not bother me. I would rather put up with what ever annoyances the bracelet would cause than to take off and put on again.



Both of mine bother me when I write or type but I deal with them because I love my bracelets!!!!


----------



## dster1

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> And tonight i decided to save for a love bracelet !! OMG !! Am going crazy !!!
> Its 6500 usd in my area and i will need may be one year saving !!
> But i will and will update u
> Dont want to tell hubby i want a love gift from me to me !!  wish me luck ladies



Good luck saving! Wouldn't it be cheaper for you to order online?


----------



## Derigueur

etk123 said:


> Some purchase from a Cartier boutique and some buy preloved. You can definitely save if you go preloved as long as you buy from a reputable reseller that guarantees authenticity. Some like the experience and security of buying new directly from Cartier.
> 
> The price is the same for all sizes. White gold is more expensive than yellow or rose gold. Good luck with the convincing.
> 
> No trouble typing here! I can push my Love up and it pretty much will stay there.



Thanks the aus price is 6350 for yg plain which is nz about 8 i had quoted my partner about 6 but i think he coming around to it. Wish I had one of those guys  i have read about on here wanting to buy them haha xx


----------



## kiana904

Pazdzernika said:
			
		

> Do any of the love pieces come with some sort of cleaning kit (cleaning solution, brush, polishing cloth)? My Cartier full diamond eternity ring did, as did my watch, but I did not receive one for my trinity ring.  What do you all use to clean and shine up your rings/bracelets?  Do you think it's safe for me to use the stuff I use on my diamond rings?



My love bangle came w a cleaning kit but I did ask the SA about it. My love ring did not as it was a surprise from DH & he said it totally slipped hos mind to ask for one. I think it should be ok to use other reputable cleaners (altho I have no tried it yet). Most gold / diamond cleaners are the same. Pearls require a different cleaner. You probably can re-use the brush & polish cloth that came w the other pieces. I believe the polishing cloth that came w the cleaning kit is washable & reusable. HTH


----------



## kiana904

Kissmark said:
			
		

> Does anyone find it annoying to type on the pc with a love bracelet on? I'm thinking of getting one, but whenever I wear a bracket at work I end up removing it coz if all the banging against my desk while I type. I wonder if the same thing will happen with the love....



No issues for me as when my love is pushed up, it stays there... I don't remove my other bracelets when I type either... I normally can move then out of the way above my wrist if they bother me


----------



## Pazdzernika

kiana904 said:


> My love bangle came w a cleaning kit but I did ask the SA about it. My love ring did not as it was a surprise from DH & he said it totally slipped hos mind to ask for one. I think it should be ok to use other reputable cleaners (altho I have no tried it yet). Most gold / diamond cleaners are the same. Pearls require a different cleaner. You probably can re-use the brush & polish cloth that came w the other pieces. I believe the polishing cloth that came w the cleaning kit is washable & reusable. HTH



Thanks so much, kiana904!


----------



## schadenfreude

Pazdzernika said:


> Do any of the love pieces come with some sort of cleaning kit (cleaning solution, brush, polishing cloth)? My Cartier full diamond eternity ring did, as did my watch, but I did not receive one for my trinity ring.  What do you all use to clean and shine up your rings/bracelets?  Do you think it's safe for me to use the stuff I use on my diamond rings?



I have boxes and boxes of those cleaning kits that I have never used... they make a pretty red stack in the closet though. I put the rings and necklaces in the ultrasonic cleaner, and use a regular old cleaning cloth on the bracelets -- it buffs and shines them quickly and makes them look amazing.


----------



## Branda

etk123 said:
			
		

> Some purchase from a Cartier boutique and some buy preloved. You can definitely save if you go preloved as long as you buy from a reputable reseller that guarantees authenticity. Some like the experience and security of buying new directly from Cartier.
> 
> The price is the same for all sizes. White gold is more expensive than yellow or rose gold. Good luck with the convincing.
> 
> No trouble typing here! I can push my Love up and it pretty much will stay there.



Thanks etk! I've seen on a few preloved love bracelets and there's an imprint 1993 next to the trademark cartier. But the cert shows that the bracelet was purchased in 2007. Anyone here can explain this? Thanks so much!


----------



## phillj12

Are you supposed to get a certificate when you buy it?


----------



## etk123

Hmmm I don't have a year/date on my bracelet. There is a certificate with it. There is a four digit number on mine, maybe that's what it is. You should post in the authenticate thread.


----------



## phillj12

etk123 said:
			
		

> Hmmm I don't have a year/date on my bracelet. There is a certificate with it. There is a four digit number on mine, maybe that's what it is. You should post in the authenticate thread.



Do u mean there's a four digit # on your certificate or your bracelet? I'll have to ask my DH if he got that.


----------



## phillj12

A little note to those buying the Love. We were thinking about buying it from St.Thomas because they discount a few hundred $$ and because I wanted the old screw system. My DH was against that idea. Anyhow he asked our SA if she could give us the same price as the St .Thomas store, but she said she couldn't, HOWEVER, she said he could pick a pair of cuff links for himself!!! So he got a pair of $700 cuff links at no charge WITH my 4 diamond Love!!! I think the SA was a manager but certainly worth a try!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

i got my bracelet the other week and there is no date inside the bracelet next to the cartier engraving it says cartier 750 18 and other little hallmarks


----------



## chaveene

Maybe 1992 is the unit number? Those are the only 4 digits I can find on my bracelet. x


----------



## Barbieq8

Mine come with " individual serial number" both inside my love bracelet and in the certificate my number start with VHxxxx. Hope that help


----------



## Barbieq8

Attached is a photo of my love bracelet. Inside it says " cartier 750 18 c VHxxxx and a mark . I bought it from cartier last month.


----------



## etk123

phillj12 said:


> Do u mean there's a four digit # on your certificate or your bracelet? I'll have to ask my DH if he got that.



On the bracelet. I'm not sure if it's on the certificate, I never really looked at it. He should have gotten one, it's probably with his receipt/paperwork. Way to go on the cufflinks!!!


----------



## Lovefour

Today i had to get an MRI of my shoulder and when I tried to unscrew my Love it would not move! My husband got one screw loose but we could not get the other one. So when I went for the MRI they said it was fine because it is gold and not a metal! I was so relieved so I just thought I would share in case anyone hears differently it is fine for an MRI.


----------



## *MJ*

I had an MRI of my knee and was allowed to leave my Love on.


----------



## lolakitten

Barbieq8 said:


> Attached is a photo of my love bracelet. Inside it says " cartier 750 18 c VHxxxx and a mark . I bought it from cartier last month.



This what mine looks like but it has a QS then 4 numbers... I wonder what the letters mean...


----------



## Barbieq8

Im planning to get my 2nd love bracelet, i already have a RG bangle, should i get other RG? Or YG? Im not into WG but it looks amazing next to RG. Im lost, any ideas how RG will look next YG? Thanks


----------



## Spice Girl

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> i got my bracelet the other week and there is no date inside the bracelet next to the cartier engraving it says cartier 750 18 and other little hallmarks



That is basically what mine has stamped on as well.


----------



## Branda

Thanks for the many comments. It appears that there are two separate sets of stamps. One with the size, Cartier then the item code. On the other end it has Cartier and 1993. I've seen other love bracelets on eBay and some older ones (maybe 2000s) have the Cartier 1993 mark. I'm a newbie so have no clue what that is!


----------



## coolb0yalex

QUICK QUESTION: OLD vs. NEW

What is the difference between the various versions of the *Cartier Love Bracelets*? I know some of them have different engravings, some have different oval shapes, and the newer ones even have a different screw design.

*Can someone please provide me the various examples of Love Bracelets from different generations?* I really want to buy one, but might go for pre-owned. Preferably, I would like the latest iteration, but I don't know how to identify the latest iteration, when it was made, and what makes it different.


----------



## Barbieq8

coolb0yalex said:
			
		

> QUICK QUESTION: OLD vs. NEW
> 
> What is the difference between the various versions of the Cartier Love Bracelets? I know some of them have different engravings, some have different oval shapes, and the newer ones even have a different screw design.
> 
> Can someone please provide me the various examples of Love Bracelets from different generations? I really want to buy one, but might go for pre-owned. Preferably, I would like the latest iteration, but I don't know how to identify the latest iteration, when it was made, and what makes it different.



Hi, all what i know is the old and the new are both the same in everything only the screws are diffrent. The new screw are attached to te bracelet and cant be remove. The old one you can remove the screws where you tighten it and its open and close. There are bangles and cuffs. The shape of the old and new are both the same in everything. The come in diffrent colors and you can get plain one or with diamonds. Hope that helped.


----------



## coolb0yalex

Barbieq8 said:


> Hi, all what i know is the old and the new are both the same in everything only the screws are diffrent. The new screw are attached to te bracelet and cant be remove. The old one you can remove the screws where you tighten it and its open and close. There are bangles and cuffs. The shape of the old and new are both the same in everything. The come in diffrent colors and you can get plain one or with diamonds. Hope that helped.



What about the internal engravings? The newer ones look like if the Cartier logo is etched on vs. some other Cartiers says 1993 on them and have a Cartier logo stamped into it. 

Are those fake or just an older iteration?


----------



## xblackxstarx

i just noticed for the first time that both halfs of the bangle are actually hallmarked 750 
i was leaning on it and noticed its engraved 750 on the other half just hadnt seen that before


----------



## chaveene

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> i just noticed for the first time that both halfs of the bangle are actually hallmarked 750
> i was leaning on it and noticed its engraved 750 on the other half just hadnt seen that before



Really? I have engravings on the other side, so I don't think there is anything else there. The original engravings on the the other half are 'Cartier 750 (size) © (2 letters and 4 digits batch number) (random symbol)'. Well, at least on my bracelet. And I got mine about 2 months ago. 




			
				coolb0yalex said:
			
		

> QUICK QUESTION: OLD vs. NEW
> 
> What is the difference between the various versions of the Cartier Love Bracelets? I know some of them have different engravings, some have different oval shapes, and the newer ones even have a different screw design.
> 
> Can someone please provide me the various examples of Love Bracelets from different generations? I really want to buy one, but might go for pre-owned. Preferably, I would like the latest iteration, but I don't know how to identify the latest iteration, when it was made, and what makes it different.



Hello there. I can only say about the screw systems. Old screw system is where the screws can be detached from the bracelet. They also jut out a tad when screwed into the bracelet.

New screw system is where the screws are attached to the bracelet at all times. When unscrewed, each half has one screw on one of the ends. This way u don't risk loosing the screws. They also 'blend' into the bracelet's trademark screw design when screwed in. 

Now, there have been several cases where the screws go loose for the new system. That's why it is advised to check the orientation of the screws in the first week of wearing. This is easily done as they are suppose to line up the same way as the rest of the screw design.

New system's bracelets are also oval in shape. HTH. x


----------



## Barbieq8

chaveene said:
			
		

> Really? I have engravings on the other side, so I don't think there is anything else there. The original engravings on the the other half are 'Cartier 750 (size) © (2 letters and 4 digits batch number) (random symbol)'. Well, at least on my bracelet. And I got mine about 2 months ago.
> 
> Hello there. I can only say about the screw systems. Old screw system is where the screws can be detached from the bracelet. They also jut out a tad when screwed into the bracelet.
> 
> New screw system is where the screws are attached to the bracelet at all times. When unscrewed, each half has one screw on one of the ends. This way u don't risk loosing the screws. They also 'blend' into the bracelet's trademark screw design when screwed in.
> 
> Now, there have been several cases where the screws go loose for the new system. That's why it is advised to check the orientation of the screws in the first week of wearing. This is easily done as they are suppose to line up the same way as the rest of the screw design.
> 
> New system's bracelets are also oval in shape. HTH. x



Is there is a diffrent between the shape of the old and new?


----------



## phillj12

Hmmm, when tightened my screws dot match up, my husband even commented that for $9k (I have the 4 diamond) they could at least make it so it matches). LOL! One of my screws is completely vertical and one is almost horizontal.


----------



## chaveene

Barbieq8 said:
			
		

> Is there is a diffrent between the shape of the old and new?



It's oval shaped for both old and new screw systems. But I have read somewhere that very very old vintage Love bracelets are round/more rounded in shape. But the love bracelet u're interested in is definitely oval shaped. Just so u know how oval the bracelet is, the fit I went for was quite snug. So I have to orientate the bracelet at a certain angle whenever I want to turn it around. But I don't do this often, only when I want to read my engravings. x


----------



## lolakitten

xblackxstarx said:


> i just noticed for the first time that both halfs of the bangle are actually hallmarked 750
> i was leaning on it and noticed its engraved 750 on the other half just hadnt seen that before



They should be when the bracelet comes apart in two separate pieces. Mine is too.


----------



## chaveene

phillj12 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, when tightened my screws dot match up, my husband even commented that for $9k (I have the 4 diamond) they could at least make it so it matches). LOL! One of my screws is completely vertical and one is almost horizontal.



Lol! Is yours the old or new screw system? x


----------



## lolakitten

phillj12 said:


> Hmmm, when tightened my screws dot match up, my husband even commented that for $9k (I have the 4 diamond) they could at least make it so it matches). LOL! One of my screws is completely vertical and one is almost horizontal.



It's almost impossible to match orientation of screw heads on metal like that for something that is hand installed.


----------



## chaveene

lolakitten said:
			
		

> They should be when the bracelet comes apart in two separate pieces. Mine is too.



My one half isn't engraved at all. That half is where I had my personalised engraving. Hm. Then how do personalised engravings go on the bracelet? There would be a 750 stamp in the middle of one half while the other half has all the full hallmark.


----------



## lolakitten

chaveene said:


> My one half isn't engraved at all. That half is where I had my personalised engraving. Hm. Then how do personalised engravings go on the bracelet? There would be a 750 stamp in the middle of one half while the other half has all the full hallmark.



What screw system do you have? Should be small & close to the end...


----------



## xblackxstarx

im not worried i bought it from cartier in london i just never noticed it before lol x



lolakitten said:


> They should be when the bracelet comes apart in two separate pieces. Mine is too.


----------



## xblackxstarx

both my screws are tightned diagonally to the right , this is how the SA put it on, i dunnoif it can be done up straight i dont dare adjust it


----------



## chaveene

lolakitten said:
			
		

> What screw system do you have? Should be small & close to the end...



Oh! I saw it! Was meant to say that I did not know either!  new screw system. 

My screws match up rather closely to the rest of the bracelet. From far they look in line, but up close, they're probably 20 degrees off at most. That's why I thought it was meant to match up and because it is hard to do, so I thought them being a bit off was alright.


----------



## purseaddict86

phillj12 said:
			
		

> A little note to those buying the Love. We were thinking about buying it from St.Thomas because they discount a few hundred $$ and because I wanted the old screw system. My DH was against that idea. Anyhow he asked our SA if she could give us the same price as the St .Thomas store, but she said she couldn't, HOWEVER, she said he could pick a pair of cuff links for himself!!! So he got a pair of $700 cuff links at no charge WITH my 4 diamond Love!!! I think the SA was a manager but certainly worth a try!!



What store was this?


----------



## Harper Quinn

My new love cuff!  Hurraaah!


----------



## phillj12

purseaddict86 said:
			
		

> What store was this?



Eek, not sure I should say! LOL!


----------



## phillj12

purseaddict86 said:
			
		

> What store was this?



Outside of Washington DC


----------



## callmelulu

mine is from 2009 I think and it has the size before the 750, then Cartier, c and number.  anyone else have one with the size on the left of Cartier?


----------



## SN19

Im not super big on jewelry but I always wanted a love bracelet.  Today I received one as a gift .. YG sz 19... I have a 6.5' (17cm) wrist, Im pretty sure I could have fit sz 18, but I like a looser fit.  BTW any guys on here with one.  Do you take it off when you play sports?...Tennis, golf, or basketball?


----------



## coolb0yalex

callmelulu said:


> mine is from 2009 I think and it has the size before the 750, then Cartier, c and number.  anyone else have one with the size on the left of Cartier?



this is the one that i really want. well, i've been scouting on ebay for some bracelets and most of them have the old stylings which says Cartier 1993.


----------



## coolb0yalex

SN19 said:


> Im not super big on jewelry but I always wanted a love bracelet.  Today I received one as a gift .. YG sz 19... I have a 6.5' (17cm) wrist, Im pretty sure I could have fit sz 18, but I like a looser fit.  BTW any guys on here with one.  Do you take it off when you play sports?...Tennis, golf, or basketball?



You're so lucky! I really want one and I'm a guy. I used to have this one bracelet but it fell off because it was just a clamp style one? I never wanted to buy another one again for the fear of loosing such an expensive piece of jewelry. Now with the love, I can no longer fear of it falling off (unless the rumors of the new screw system being flawed is true).

I hope you enjoy your love. I really want one, but just haven't justified the money to buy it yet. Wish I got it back in 2008.


----------



## Branda

So after all that research and anxiety about buying a love bracelet on eBay, I've finally decided to buy a brand new one from the boutique today (fingers crossed they have what I'm looking for) and will ban myself from tpf!


----------



## phillj12

SN19 said:
			
		

> Im not super big on jewelry but I always wanted a love bracelet.  Today I received one as a gift .. YG sz 19... I have a 6.5' (17cm) wrist, Im pretty sure I could have fit sz 18, but I like a looser fit.  BTW any guys on here with one.  Do you take it off when you play sports?...Tennis, golf, or basketball?



It looks great and the size fits you perfectly! Enjoy! 

I'm not a guy and I dont play sports, BUT, i don't think you'd want to be taking it on and off to play sports, if its a snug enough fit you shouldn't have it flopping all around your arm so it shouldn't be a problem. You can also just push it up your arm as far as it will go (mine only goes about 2 inches past my wrist bone, towards my elbow) for something like golf, so it doesn't slide while you swing.


----------



## Spice Girl

Barbieq8 said:
			
		

> Hi, all what i know is the old and the new are both the same in everything only the screws are diffrent. The new screw are attached to te bracelet and cant be remove. The old one you can remove the screws where you tighten it and its open and close. There are bangles and cuffs. The shape of the old and new are both the same in everything. The come in diffrent colors and you can get plain one or with diamonds. Hope that helped.



Also the screws on the older bracelets loosen by themselves and if not tightened on a regular basis can detach themselves  from the bracelet. One of mine did but, with the help of God the screw was found in my kitchen on the rug. Took about 4 days to find. Imagine locating a screw that small.


----------



## Spice Girl

phillj12 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, when tightened my screws dot match up, my husband even commented that for $9k (I have the 4 diamond) they could at least make it so it matches). LOL! One of my screws is completely vertical and one is almost horizontal.



Did you purchased a new or used bracelet? If used then the prior owner replaced the screw with a well, wrong sized one.


----------



## coolb0yalex

Does anyone know when did the *NEW SCREW SYSTEM* was implemented?

Also, I noticed this small detail... 

The *Pre-2012 LOVEs* have the size and 750 on the *LEFT* of the Cartier logo.

The *2012 LOVEs* have the size and 750 to the *RIGHT* of the Cartier logo.


----------



## schadenfreude

Spice Girl said:
			
		

> Also the screws on the older bracelets loosen by themselves and if not tightened on a regular basis can detach themselves  from the bracelet. One of mine did but, with the help of God the screw was found in my kitchen on the rug. Took about 4 days to find. Imagine locating a screw that small.



It really seems to be a crapshoot. My old system bracelet is rock solid. Those puppies never budge. The new system though? I'm tightening those dang screws daily.


----------



## faintlymacabre

coolb0yalex said:


> Also, I noticed this small detail...
> 
> The *Pre-2012 LOVEs* have the size and 750 on the *LEFT* of the Cartier logo.
> 
> The *2012 LOVEs* have the size and 750 to the *RIGHT* of the Cartier logo.



My 2012 cuff has the size engraved first (furthest to the left), and then 750 is to the right of the Cartier logo.

So it's size, diamond-shaped marking, copyright symbol, Cartier, 750, then the serial.


----------



## coolb0yalex

faintlymacabre said:


> My 2012 cuff has the size engraved first (furthest to the left), and then 750 is to the right of the Cartier logo.
> 
> So it's size, diamond-shaped marking, copyright symbol, Cartier, 750, then the serial.



I guess Cartier just does a variation in terms of their marks. It's actually quite confusing for me because that would make it harder to authenticate other LOVES.


----------



## faintlymacabre

coolb0yalex said:


> I guess Cartier just does a variation in terms of their marks. It's actually quite confusing for me because that would make it harder to authenticate other LOVES.



Totally agree.  I got confused looking at Loves on Ebay and just gave up on the pre-owned.


----------



## JennRN

Does anyone know the best website to sell their Cartier Love Bracelet? 

THANKS!


----------



## SN19

i went to exchange my sz 19 for 18.  the sa put a dab of locktite medium grade on both ends of my new sz 18 bracelet.  he said it helps it stay more secure.  i must say the sz 18 feels more comfortable then the sz 19.  im glad i switched to a smaller sz.


----------



## phillj12

SN19 said:


> i went to exchange my sz 19 for 18.  the sa put a dab of locktite medium grade on both ends of my new sz 18 bracelet.  he said it helps it stay more secure.  i must say the sz 18 feels more comfortable then the sz 19.  im glad i switched to a smaller sz.



Just curious...how big was the 19 on you and how much smaller does the 18 feel? I just got mine last weekend and still waffling about the size. I got a 16 and I think my wrist is about the biggest cm size that you can be, to fit comfortably into it. I think the 17 would be WAY too big, I can't stand bangles that slide down my arm or slide up onto my hand. I'm getting used to it and I really do like the way it feels, and love the way it looks..but I still have a little birdie in my ear questioning if it's right. I think it's right tho... Feel free to PM me! : )


----------



## SN19

phillj12 said:


> Just curious...how big was the 19 on you and how much smaller does the 18 feel? I just got mine last weekend and still waffling about the size. I got a 16 and I think my wrist is about the biggest cm size that you can be, to fit comfortably into it. I think the 17 would be WAY too big, I can't stand bangles that slide down my arm or slide up onto my hand. I'm getting used to it and I really do like the way it feels, and love the way it looks..but I still have a little birdie in my ear questioning if it's right. I think it's right tho... Feel free to PM me! : )



the picture i posted must have been at a weird angle.  from the pic it looked like sz 19 fit me perfectly.  it was actually a bit big on me. i could rotate the bracelet around my wrist with no force.  my suggestion is go try on the sz 17.  see what feels more comfy.  everybody wrist and comfort level is different.


----------



## phillj12

SN19 said:
			
		

> the picture i posted must have been at a weird angle.  from the pic it looked like sz 19 fit me perfectly.  it was actually a bit big on me. i could rotate the bracelet around my wrist with no force.  my suggestion is go try on the sz 17.  see what feels more comfy.  everybody wrist and comfort level is different.



Thanks! I should do that!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Einseine, we have the same wrist size.  5.5 inches.  Would sz 16 would be too snug?  Is sz 17 most comfort? what sz would you recommend for LOVE?  I don't have Cartier boutique in seattle.

Hermes clic clac--- my size is PM and it's 17cm for measurement.




einseine said:


> Thanks etk!!
> *freshie2096* I finally found this pic!!!
> 
> 4-diamond WG one is size 17, YG, 18.


----------



## chaveene

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> Einseine, we have the same wrist size.  5.5 inches.  Would sz 16 would be too snug?  Is sz 17 most comfort? what sz would you recommend for LOVE?  I don't have Cartier boutique in seattle.
> 
> Hermes clic clac--- my size is PM and it's 17cm for measurement.



My wrist size is 5.5 inches (14 cm) as well and I wear a size 16. I prefer my bracelets snug and I can only rotate it when adjusted at a certain angle. The drop at the smallest part of my wrist is about 1 cm. HTH. x


----------



## phillj12

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> Einseine, we have the same wrist size.  5.5 inches.  Would sz 16 would be too snug?  Is sz 17 most comfort? what sz would you recommend for LOVE?  I don't have Cartier boutique in seattle.
> 
> Hermes clic clac--- my size is PM and it's 17cm for measurement.



My wrist is 14.5cm and I have size 16 Love . It fits quite snug but I hate bangles that slide up and down my arm. I think if your wrist is 14 cm, that's perfect for a size 16, but It will be a totally different fit from the ClicClac, which in a PM is still really loose on me. It just depends how u prefer to wear it.


----------



## einseine

bagladyseattle said:


> Einseine, we have the same wrist size. 5.5 inches. Would sz 16 would be too snug? Is sz 17 most comfort? what sz would you recommend for LOVE? I don't have Cartier boutique in seattle.
> 
> Hermes clic clac--- my size is PM and it's 17cm for measurement.


 
It really depends on the shape of your wrist/arm and what you call snug/loose fit.  I think the blacelet should go over your wrsit bone with no force.  I wear my size 17 very loosely, but it gets stucked a bit at the wrist bone.  I hate my bony wrist!!!  Personally I love wearing the bracelet very loosely.  I don't mind if it slides up and down.  Actually if the bracelet is large, it is likely stay up on my hand, which is convinient for typing.  I wish I had gone for size 18.  I am getting VCA's Perlee Sginature Bracelet in PG soon!!  I will probably get the Large(size 19cm), instead of Medium(17.5cm).  I find the bracelet sliding up and down elegant!  That's just me perhaps.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bagladyseattle said:


> Einseine, we have the same wrist size.  5.5 inches.  Would sz 16 would be too snug?  Is sz 17 most comfort? what sz would you recommend for LOVE?  I don't have Cartier boutique in seattle.
> 
> Hermes clic clac--- my size is PM and it's 17cm for measurement.



I'm 5.75 and wear a 17.  It's on the loose side.  But like another person said, it can also depend on the shape of your wrist.  I would say my wrist is wider and flatter if you kwim.


----------



## phillj12

lanasyogamama said:
			
		

> I'm 5.75 and wear a 17.  It's on the loose side.  But like another person said, it can also depend on the shape of your wrist.  I would say my wrist is wider and flatter if you kwim.



I guess it really just depends on how u prefer to wear it so def need to try it on.


----------



## bagladyseattle

einseine said:


> It really depends on the shape of your wrist/arm and what you call snug/loose fit. I think the blacelet should go over your wrsit bone with no force. I wear my size 17 very loosely, but it gets stucked a bit at the wrist bone. I hate my bony wrist!!! Personally I love wearing the bracelet very loosely. I don't mind if it slides up and down. Actually if the bracelet is large, it is likely stay up on my hand, which is convinient for typing. I wish I had gone for size 18. I am getting VCA's Perlee Sginature Bracelet in PG soon!! I will probably get the Large(size 19cm), instead of Medium(17.5cm). I find the bracelet sliding up and down elegant! That's just me perhaps.


 
Thanks einseine for your helpful input.  My wrist is more like an oval shape.  I like loose bangle too as it's more comfortable.   I hopefully i get to try on sz 17 in NY.  Wow... Perlee bracelet will stunning...  always admire your excellent taste.  Cannot wait to see your reveal.


----------



## bagladyseattle

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm 5.75 and wear a 17. It's on the loose side. But like another person said, it can also depend on the shape of your wrist. I would say my wrist is wider and flatter if you kwim.


 
Thanks lanasyogamama!  it's hard to make decision on the size.  i actually cut out paper & tape and wear on my wrist for sz comparison of 16 and 17 on.  LOL


----------



## bagladyseattle

How do you gals choose color of metal of the first Love bracelet?  In the idea dream, would love to have all three, but I can only do one at a time.


----------



## cupcake34

> How do you gals choose color of metal of the first Love bracelet? In the idea dream, would love to have all three, but I can only do one at a time.



I would choose the color that looks best with your skin tone!


----------



## doxiegirl

does anyone know the price of the actual screwdriver?  Does Cartier sell replacement screwdrivers?


----------



## Spice Girl

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> How do you gals choose color of metal of the first Love bracelet?  In the idea dream, would love to have all three, but I can only do one at a time.



I chose mine because I gold colour better than silver.


----------



## Spice Girl

doxiegirl said:
			
		

> does anyone know the price of the actual screwdriver?  Does Cartier sell replacement screwdrivers?



I saw them for like 90.00.


----------



## doxiegirl

Thanks SpiceGirl.  Was it at the Cartier store that you saw them for $90?


----------



## Spice Girl

doxiegirl said:
			
		

> Thanks SpiceGirl.  Was it at the Cartier store that you saw them for $90?



No from a seller on eBay that has a 99 percent positive feedback. I would but the item address here but, I do not want to advertise here. The ads that I am referring to are not mine. If I had a spare screw I would hang on to it Incase I permanently loose o e of mine


----------



## einseine

bagladyseattle said:


> Thanks einseine for your helpful input. My wrist is more like an oval shape. I like loose bangle too as it's more comfortable. I hopefully i get to try on sz 17 in NY. Wow... Perlee bracelet will stunning... always admire your excellent taste. Cannot wait to see your reveal.


 
Hi bagladyseattle!
You have really gorgeours bracelet collection!!  And you'll be soon adding Love!!  Cannot to see your reveal, too!  I just got my Perlee Signature in Medium.  Large was too big...


----------



## Branda

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> How do you gals choose color of metal of the first Love bracelet?  In the idea dream, would love to have all three, but I can only do one at a time.



I was adamant on getting the white gold because I'm quite fair and have mainly silver jewelry but when I tried on the WG at cartier, it looked really icy and the WG looked so dull compared to the WG with 4 diamonds. Apparently the one w diamond has silver added to make it shinier. I got the RG in the end and it looks great on my skin - RG most versatile colour!


----------



## bagladyseattle

chaveene said:


> My wrist size is 5.5 inches (14 cm) as well and I wear a size 16. I prefer my bracelets snug and I can only rotate it when adjusted at a certain angle. The drop at the smallest part of my wrist is about 1 cm. HTH. x


 
May i trouble if you have pic your bracelet side drop?



phillj12 said:


> My wrist is 14.5cm and I have size 16 Love . It fits quite snug but I hate bangles that slide up and down my arm. I think if your wrist is 14 cm, that's perfect for a size 16, but It will be a totally different fit from the ClicClac, which in a PM is still really loose on me. It just depends how u prefer to wear it.


 
Do you have pic of love and clic clac stack?  clic clac pm is loose on my and sliding up and down.  I find it very comfort.


----------



## phillj12

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> May i trouble if you have pic your bracelet side drop?
> 
> Do you have pic of love and clic clac stack?  clic clac pm is loose on my and sliding up and down.  I find it very comfort.



I will take a photo, although I wouldn't wear them together as the Love is YG and Clic is silver. For me, the clic clac is really annoying and that and the LOVE in 16 are such different fits.


----------



## phillj12

Here's the difference when they are closer to my wrist...




They fit so differently, the CC is like a loose bangle and the Love is more like a cuff (although it's not).




The CC can almost slide over the Love completely.


----------



## phillj12

phillj12 said:
			
		

> Here's the difference when they are closer to my wrist...
> 
> They fit so differently, the CC is like a loose bangle and the Love is more like a cuff (although it's not).
> 
> The CC can almost slide over the Love completely.



First photo above is how far they can go down my arm (towards my elbow).


----------



## einseine

*bagladyseattle*!  My size 17 can go down my arm llike this!  I may be able to wear size 16.  But, my wrist bone is quite big (the last photo), so I could wear size 18 more comfortably...  (By the way, the PG one is my new Perlee Signature!  It's size 17.5cm.)


----------



## phillj12

einseine said:
			
		

> bagladyseattle!  My size 17 can go down my arm llike this!  I may be able to wear size 16.  But, my wrist bone is quite big (the last photo), so I could wear size 18 more comfortably...  (By the way, the PG one is my new Perlee Signature!  It's size 17.5cm.)



Your Love is SOOO pretty with the Perlee!


----------



## einseine

phillj12 said:


> Your Love is SOOO pretty with the Perlee!


 
 Your 4-diamond YG Love is very pretty & gorgeours and goes with anything, too!!! We love 4-diamond Love, don't we?


----------



## phillj12

einseine said:


> Your 4-diamond YG Love is very pretty & gorgeours and goes with anything, too!!! We love 4-diamond Love, don't we?


LOL! Yes! I just got mine and am in loovveee with it! Your WG is so shiny, looks even more sparkly than the YG! How do you keep it so shiny and looking new? Looks like you like your bangles a bit looser than me. Do you take your Love off or do you wear it all the time? If you do wear it all the time, it doesn't bother you that it slides up and down your arm so much?


----------



## einseine

phillj12 said:


> LOL! Yes! I just got mine and am in loovveee with it! Your WG is so shiny, looks even more sparkly than the YG! How do you keep it so shiny and looking new? Looks like you like your bangles a bit looser than me. Do you take your Love off or do you wear it all the time? If you do wear it all the time, it doesn't bother you that it slides up and down your arm so much?


 
I have been wearing my WG Love since 25th December, 2010. Never taken it off. I polish my Love with a jewelry cloth and scrape out the dust build up backside the diamonds with a toothpick from time to time. I don't bother it sides up and down. When I want to keep it still, I push it up!


----------



## phillj12

einseine said:
			
		

> I have been wearing my WG Love since 25th December, 2010. Never taken it off. I polish my Love with a jewelry cloth and scrape out the dust build up backside the diamonds with a toothpick from time to time. I don't bother it sides up and down. When I want to keep it still, I push it up!



Good idea with the toothpick! Not sure i can even get to the back of the diamonds since mine is more snug. I think I will try the 17 again tho...just to be sure!


----------



## bagladyseattle

phillj12 said:


> View attachment 1928260
> 
> 
> Here's the difference when they are closer to my wrist...
> 
> View attachment 1928266
> 
> 
> They fit so differently, the CC is like a loose bangle and the Love is more like a cuff (although it's not).
> 
> View attachment 1928263
> 
> 
> The CC can almost slide over the Love completely.



Your diamond LOVE is gorgoues.  Thank you so much for taking the time to take and share all of those lovely pics.

Clic clac is more of the oval shape.  I need to drink a little bite of patient juice.  Hopefully that I get to try one the sizes when I get to NY.


----------



## bagladyseattle

einseine said:


> *bagladyseattle*!  My size 17 can go down my arm llike this!  I may be able to wear size 16.  But, my wrist bone is quite big (the last photo), so I could wear size 18 more comfortably...  (By the way, the PG one is my new Perlee Signature!  It's size 17.5cm.)



Oh einseine.... I just got up from fainting and now I am drooling over both of your bangles.  They both are stunning.  My hubby even complimeted your Perlee.  Perhaps I should whisper in his ear for VCA visit.


----------



## scarlet555

phillj12 said:


> View attachment 1928260
> 
> 
> Here's the difference when they are closer to my wrist...
> 
> View attachment 1928266
> 
> 
> They fit so differently, the CC is like a loose bangle and the Love is more like a cuff (although it's not).
> 
> View attachment 1928263
> 
> 
> The CC can almost slide over the Love completely.



What sizes are the love and the cc?


----------



## freshie2096

einseine said:


> I have been wearing my WG Love since 25th December, 2010. Never taken it off. I polish my Love with a jewelry cloth and scrape out the dust build up backside the diamonds with a toothpick from time to time. I don't bother it sides up and down. When I want to keep it still, I push it up!



Einseine, love your stack & congrats!!


----------



## Kathd

einseine said:


> *bagladyseattle*!  My size 17 can go down my arm llike this!  I may be able to wear size 16.  But, my wrist bone is quite big (the last photo), so I could wear size 18 more comfortably...  (By the way, the PG one is my new Perlee Signature!  It's size 17.5cm.)



What a gorgeous stack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm in love!! Congrats with the Perlee!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i just started wearing my cartier love bracelet last night, it is a size 16. i measured my wrist and it's somewhere between 14.5-15cm around-- does a 16 sound about right? i mean, how high up should i want this to slide? It slides maybe 2.5-3inches up my arm. I know it is about personal preference, but how high would be too high?


----------



## phillj12

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> Your diamond LOVE is gorgoues.  Thank you so much for taking the time to take and share all of those lovely pics.
> 
> Clic clac is more of the oval shape.  I need to drink a little bite of patient juice.  Hopefully that I get to try one the sizes when I get to NY.



Thank you! Happy to help! Good luck and stay patient...I know it's tough!


----------



## phillj12

scarlet555 said:
			
		

> What sizes are the love and the cc?



ClicClac is PM and Love is 16.


----------



## etk123

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> i just started wearing my cartier love bracelet last night, it is a size 16. i measured my wrist and it's somewhere between 14.5-15cm around-- does a 16 sound about right? i mean, how high up should i want this to slide? It slides maybe 2.5-3inches up my arm. I know it is about personal preference, but how high would be too high?



16 sounds perfect, enjoy your Love!


----------



## etk123

phillj12 said:
			
		

> ClicClac is PM and Love is 16.



Wow what a big size difference, I didn't realize the CC was that much bigger than a 16. Thanks for the reference.


----------



## etk123

einseine said:
			
		

> bagladyseattle!  My size 17 can go down my arm llike this!  I may be able to wear size 16.  But, my wrist bone is quite big (the last photo), so I could wear size 18 more comfortably...  (By the way, the PG one is my new Perlee Signature!  It's size 17.5cm.)



Your new Perlee is beautiful!! It looks perfect with your Love too..... Congrats and enjoy!! Don't forget to post your combo stacks in the stacking thread!


----------



## phillj12

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> i just started wearing my cartier love bracelet last night, it is a size 16. i measured my wrist and it's somewhere between 14.5-15cm around-- does a 16 sound about right? i mean, how high up should i want this to slide? It slides maybe 2.5-3inches up my arm. I know it is about personal preference, but how high would be too high?



It really is whatever feels comfortable to you! For me, I would not like if it went halfway up my arm, but tons of other tPFers prefer it loose like that. Most people on here would say that you should go with a 17 because they like to wear it loose. But if you prefer it to be snug and a more tailored look, 16 should be fine. All the SAs who I asked said I should wear a 16 (with the same size wrist as you) and all the SAs who I saw wearing them, had them with a more snug fit.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

etk123 said:


> 16 sounds perfect, enjoy your Love!



thanks!!



phillj12 said:


> It really is whatever feels comfortable to you! For me, I would not like if it went halfway up my arm, but tons of other tPFers prefer it loose like that. Most people on here would say that you should go with a 17 because they like to wear it loose. But if you prefer it to be snug and a more tailored look, 16 should be fine. All the SAs who I asked said I should wear a 16 (with the same size wrist as you) and all the SAs who I saw wearing them, had them with a more snug fit.



i just received your messages, thank you for the feedback 

it seems the SA said the same thing to both of us-- she said many people come back and complain if they get a bigger size because the bangle rotates around your wrist and doesn't stay in the correct orientation. i think what really sealed me taking home the 16 was bringing a PM clic clac and a rose gold CDC bracelet with me to cartier, and trying them on with the 16 and the 17. (i did this since i love stacking bracelets, to make sure they all looked good together).

the 17 cartier was so much bigger than the rose gold CDC bracelet i have (size SH) and slightly bigger than the clic clac, so with my hands down, the 17 would always hang over the other bracelets. that's what made my decision-- but now i am wondering if it doesn't slide up far enough. i am not sure why i am second guessing! i am normally very decisive.


----------



## einseine

bagladyseattle said:


> Oh einseine.... I just got up from fainting and now I am drooling over both of your bangles. They both are stunning. My hubby even complimeted your Perlee. Perhaps I should whisper in his ear for VCA visit.


 


freshie2096 said:


> Einseine, love your stack & congrats!!


 


Kathd said:


> What a gorgeous stack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm in love!! Congrats with the Perlee!


 


etk123 said:


> Your new Perlee is beautiful!! It looks perfect with your Love too..... Congrats and enjoy!! Don't forget to post your combo stacks in the stacking thread!


 
Thank you ladies!!! Love WG Love and PG Perlee combo so much! I sold YG Love, and got PG Perlee Signature. One more pic that I posted in the VCA thread!
etk! I'll post the pics in the layering thread, too!


----------



## phillj12

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> it seems the SA said the same thing to both of us-- she said many people come back and complain if they get a bigger size because the bangle rotates around your wrist and doesn't stay in the correct orientation.
> 
> the 17 cartier was so much bigger than the rose gold CDC bracelet i have (size SH) and slightly bigger than the clic clac, so with my hands down, the 17 would always hang over the other bracelets. that's what made my decision-- but now i am wondering if it doesn't slide up far enough. i am not sure why i am second guessing! i am normally very decisive.



Very smart to bring all of those! I wouldn't worry about how far up it can go, you mean towards your elbow, right? Unless you really need to get it out of the way or its uncomfortable, i cant think of a need to have it go higher than 2-3 inches, at most. Didn't realize the 17 is even bigger than the ClicClac PM! Wow. Well, I'm totally indecisive about everything (LOL) so I'm not surprised I'm wondering about the 17. I think because I tried them so long ago and didn't get the bracelet (as a gift) for so long afterwards, so don't have the comparison fresh in my mind. From what you said, 17 sounds way too big for me. Your love will look great with your other bracelets! Be sure to post pics of the stack!


----------



## phillj12

einseine said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies!!! Love WG Love and PG Perlee combo so much! I sold YG Love, and got PG Perlee Signature. One more pic that I posted in the VCA thread!
> etk! I'll post the pics in the layering thread, too!



Gorgeous! Love the look of the harder edge of the Love with the softer look of the Perlee, great combo!


----------



## scarlet555

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i just started wearing my cartier love bracelet last night, it is a size 16. i measured my wrist and it's somewhere between 14.5-15cm around-- does a 16 sound about right? i mean, how high up should i want this to slide? It slides maybe 2.5-3inches up my arm. I know it is about personal preference, but how high would be too high?


 

my wrist is 14 cm and I feel the 16 is too small....


----------



## Samia

einseine said:
			
		

> bagladyseattle!  My size 17 can go down my arm llike this!  I may be able to wear size 16.  But, my wrist bone is quite big (the last photo), so I could wear size 18 more comfortably...  (By the way, the PG one is my new Perlee Signature!  It's size 17.5cm.)



I love love the perlee!


----------



## einseine

phillj12 said:


> Gorgeous! Love the look of the harder edge of the Love with the softer look of the Perlee, great combo!


 
Yeah!  I prefer Love+Prelee combo to two Loves!  More interesting IMO!



Samia said:


> I love love the perlee!


 
Thanks Samia!  Loovvee both of them!!!


----------



## shpahlc

phillj12 said:
			
		

> Here's the difference when they are closer to my wrist...
> 
> They fit so differently, the CC is like a loose bangle and the Love is more like a cuff (although it's not).
> 
> The CC can almost slide over the Love completely.



Phillj - your love fits exactly like mine. Did you end up making a decision?


----------



## phillj12

shpahlc said:
			
		

> Phillj - your love fits exactly like mine. Did you end up making a decision?



LOL! No decision yet, was sick all weekend and now can't get to Cartier bc of this Hurricane!! I can't imagine I would end up getting the 17 but just want to try it again to be sure. tried both but it was over a month before I actually received my Love so you know those little doubts come creeping in...hahahaha! 

So glad to hear yours fits the same...seems like everyone on here likes 'em looser!


----------



## Lovefour

phili
Mine fits like yours and I love it! I had doubts at first then when I tried the next size up it was like a bangle too big!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

phillj12 said:


> Very smart to bring all of those! I wouldn't worry about how far up it can go, you mean towards your elbow, right? Unless you really need to get it out of the way or its uncomfortable, i cant think of a need to have it go higher than 2-3 inches, at most. Didn't realize the 17 is even bigger than the ClicClac PM! Wow. Well, I'm totally indecisive about everything (LOL) so I'm not surprised I'm wondering about the 17. I think because I tried them so long ago and didn't get the bracelet (as a gift) for so long afterwards, so don't have the comparison fresh in my mind. From what you said, 17 sounds way too big for me. Your love will look great with your other bracelets! Be sure to post pics of the stack!




this is the plan eventually   (for the record, all are size 16 on a size 14.5/15 cm wrist and the hermes cdc is a size SH)


----------



## cupcake34

> this is the plan eventually



*SWOON* WOOOOWW!!! My dream!!


----------



## chaveene

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> this is the plan eventually   (for the record, all are size 16 on a size 14.5/15 cm wrist and the hermes cdc is a size SH)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76412354@N02/8138496231/



I died looking at that. x_x so gorgeousssss!!!!!


----------



## tabasc0

Hi! I'm planning on getting a love bracelet in WG, without diamonds. Can someone let me know what the price is in US? I live in Dubai, and might ask someone to help me purchase it from US if it is cheaper.. TIA


----------



## bagladyseattle

Gorgoues arm candies!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> this is the plan eventually   (for the record, all are size 16 on a size 14.5/15 cm wrist and the hermes cdc is a size SH)


----------



## bagladyseattle

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i just started wearing my cartier love bracelet last night, it is a size 16. i measured my wrist and it's somewhere between 14.5-15cm around-- does a 16 sound about right? i mean, how high up should i want this to slide? It slides maybe 2.5-3inches up my arm. I know it is about personal preference, but how high would be too high?


 

okay... I tried ancient method... i cut out papper and taped it,  it slides 3.5 inches.

Do you find comfort wearing your sz 16?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

bagladyseattle said:


> okay... I tried ancient method... i cut out papper and taped it,  it slides 3.5 inches.
> 
> Do you find comfort wearing your sz 16?



yes i find the 16 just fine. i wore it overnight and it was good. the little interior parts of the screws leave light marks sometimes it seems, but i checked with other love bracelet wearers who said that is completely normal. it would have to be much looser not to leave those marks-- then it would be bigger than all of my other bracelets and slide really far up my arm! so i'm sticking with the 16 plan for that stack


----------



## phillj12

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> this is the plan eventually   (for the record, all are size 16 on a size 14.5/15 cm wrist and the hermes cdc is a size SH)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76412354@N02/8138496231/



Now THAT'S a stack! Amazing!


----------



## phillj12

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> okay... I tried ancient method... i cut out papper and taped it,  it slides 3.5 inches.
> 
> Do you find comfort wearing your sz 16?



LOL! The only thing that doesn't take into account are the screws that stick out.  Really sounds like it should be fine, just depends on your preference--snug or loose.


----------



## LoveBracelet

cupcake34 said:


> *SWOON* WOOOOWW!!! My dream!!


 
Is this real? WOOOOOW!!!


----------



## bagladyseattle

phillj12 said:


> LOL! The only thing that doesn't take into account are the screws that stick out. Really sounds like it should be fine, just depends on your preference--snug or loose.


 
OMG.... i already lost some sleep.  szing is so hard to make decision.  I don't like to snug or loose.... just perfect would be good.

Now... I am terrified of making a wrong decision.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Here is my old school measurement method... please do laugh.

Sz 16 cm.  would it look okay... not too snug?


----------



## bagladyseattle

LamborghiniGirl said:


> yes i find the 16 just fine. i wore it overnight and it was good. the little interior parts of the screws leave light marks sometimes it seems, but i checked with other love bracelet wearers who said that is completely normal. it would have to be much looser not to leave those marks-- then it would be bigger than all of my other bracelets and slide really far up my arm! so i'm sticking with the 16 plan for that stack


 
Thanks for your response and input.  Glad to hear ou are happy w/ sizing.


----------



## Ladybug^^

Bubbles86 said:


> My new Cartier love pave
> I am in love
> Cannot Stop looking at it




This is beautiful...OMG I die hahaha  love love love it 

Congrats....


----------



## einseine

Good idea, bagladyseattle!!! But, is the length of the paper 15cm??? I believe the inner diameter of Sz 16 is 15cm....



bagladyseattle said:


> Here is my old school measurement method... please do laugh.
> 
> Sz 16 cm. would it look okay... not too snug?


----------



## bagladyseattle

einseine said:


> Good idea, bagladyseattle!!! But, is the length of the paper 15cm??? I believe the inner diameter of Sz 16 is 15cm....


 
You mean the  inner circumference on sz 16 is 15cm, not 16cm?

The papper that i had on  is 16 cm.


----------



## einseine

bagladyseattle said:


> You mean the inner circumference on sz 16 is 15cm, not 16cm?
> 
> The papper that i had on is 16 cm.


 
Yes, I think so.  The bracelet size is outer diameter.  Check with the Cartier boutique!!!


----------



## phillj12

einseine said:
			
		

> Yes, I think so.  The bracelet size is outer diameter.  Check with the Cartier boutique!!!



The screws take up a significant amount of space on the sides and also the bracelet is oval too, so doesn't fit like a typical bangle. If u buy online you can always exchange. My SA implied to my husband that I could take several weeks to decide. I plan to try the 17 again, but haven't had a chance. 

The problem with a wrist size of 14.5-15cm is that the perfect size would prob be a 16.5, but that doesn't exist. So, we either have to have it a tiny bit snugger or looser than we might have initially preferred.


----------



## bagladyseattle

einseine said:


> Yes, I think so. The bracelet size is outer diameter. Check with the Cartier boutique!!!


 

I just called the Rodeo Drive, CA boutique and the SA confirmed that sz 16 is measured as an *inner circumference* of 16cm, not outter.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

phillj12 said:


> The screws take up a significant amount of space on the sides and also the bracelet is oval too, so doesn't fit like a typical bangle. If u buy online you can always exchange. My SA implied to my husband that I could take several weeks to decide. I plan to try the 17 again, but haven't had a chance.
> 
> The problem with a wrist size of 14.5-15cm is that the perfect size would prob be a 16.5, but that doesn't exist. So, we either have to have it a tiny bit snugger or looser than we might have initially preferred.




this is word for word, what my SA said lol! how a 16.5 would probably be best. that would be just about the size of a PM hermes clic clac. a 17 is just too big when i wear my other bracelets, the cartier bracelet would be the biggest of all of them and hang over all of them. that's the main reason i chose 16.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

bagladyseattle said:


> I just called the Rodeo Drive, CA boutique and the SA confirmed that sz 16 is measured as an *inner circumference* of 16cm, not outter.



did you try them on? because the inner screws stick into the circle another centimeter probably. that's why it feels slightly smaller.


----------



## bagladyseattle

LamborghiniGirl said:


> did you try them on? because the inner screws stick into the circle another centimeter probably. that's why it feels slightly smaller.


 
I live in Seattle and it's no longer has Cartier boutique.  Sadly, I cannot try it on.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

bagladyseattle said:


> I live in Seattle and it's no longer has Cartier boutique.  Sadly, I cannot try it on.




what is the size of your wrist again? that 16 looks much bigger than a 16 is on me. it seems you'll definitely be ok with a 16. you could always return it if you don't wear it! if you order through online.


----------



## phillj12

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> I live in Seattle and it's no longer has Cartier boutique.  Sadly, I cannot try it on.



A lot of people on here have ordered from Cartier.com and had great experiences...I am almost certain you can exchange and if u return you get a full refund, not a store credit.


----------



## phillj12

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> because the inner screws stick into the circle another centimeter probably. that's why it feels slightly smaller.



TOTALLY! It would feel absolutely perfect to me if those didn't stick out so much!


----------



## einseine

bagladyseattle said:


> I just called the Rodeo Drive, CA boutique and the SA confirmed that sz 16 is measured as an *inner circumference* of 16cm, not outter.


 
I double-checked.  The size 16's inner circumference is 15cm.  My sz 17's inner circumference is 16cm.


----------



## kiana904

I wear a size 16. There are times when I have screw marks when I push the bracelet up so it does not slide down my wrist. It doesn't bother me as much tho, since I figured it will be the same with another size.  When I initially went to a boutique the SA insisted that I should get a 17; but when I was ready to purchase, a different SA helped me & immediately said I'm a 16. After trying on the 16, I thought it was perfect as I don't like my bracelets very loose. Might really be personal preference at the end of the day & how comfortable you are with it.  I know they will allow you to exchange for size regardless if you purchase in store or online. Goodluck deciding!


----------



## etk123

einseine said:


> I double-checked.  The size 16's inner circumference is 15cm.  My sz 17's inner circumference is 16cm.



I thought the size was the outer circ also...


----------



## bagladyseattle

einseine said:


> I double-checked.  The size 16's inner circumference is 15cm.  My sz 17's inner circumference is 16cm.



Thanks eiseine, you are always a sweetheart and helpful.


----------



## bagladyseattle

LamborghiniGirl said:


> what is the size of your wrist again? that 16 looks much bigger than a 16 is on me. it seems you'll definitely be ok with a 16. you could always return it if you don't wear it! if you order through online.



My wrist measurement is 14.5cm.


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> I thought the size was the outer circ also...


 


bagladyseattle said:


> Thanks eiseine, you are always a sweetheart and helpful.


 
Thanks *etk *for your chiming in!!! Anytime! bagladyseattle! As *phillj12* says, be careful with the screws. The inner screws that stick into the circle my be another centimeter. They might affect the comfy of the bracelet!


----------



## purseaddict86

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> Here is my old school measurement method... please do laugh.
> 
> Sz 16 cm.  would it look okay... not too snug?



Yes. That is perfect!!!


----------



## purseaddict86

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> this is the plan eventually   (for the record, all are size 16 on a size 14.5/15 cm wrist and the hermes cdc is a size SH)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76412354@N02/8138496231/



I want that Hermes one!! How much is it?


----------



## sophiasuyi

i love the collection but its just every time i wear my love bracelet out, there are way too many people that has the same bracelet


----------



## Babsiegirl

sophiasuyi said:
			
		

> i love the collection but its just every time i wear my love bracelet out, there are way too many people that has the same bracelet



You must live in a big metropolitan area. I've never seen anyone else with a love on!!


----------



## phillj12

Babsiegirl said:
			
		

> You must live in a big metropolitan area. I've never seen anyone else with a love on!!



I live just outside of a big city, in a very nice suburb, and rarely see them...


----------



## lanasyogamama

phillj12 said:
			
		

> I live just outside of a big city, in a very nice suburb, and rarely see them...



Me too.  Maybe 3 times in 3 years.


----------



## callmelulu

this is my new (to me) Love.  I purchased it pre-owned (I really wanted the old screw system, and also just couldn't wait to save up enough for a new one) and it's in amazing condition!  It's a size 17, neither too loose nor too tight, my wrist measures 6.25 inches.

I already want a second one, a white gold with the diamonds, tho I think it will be a while before I add another!

I decided to wear it on my right (dominant) hand (thus it's harder to take pics, and please excuse the crummy iphone quality) because I love to stack bangles etc. with my watch on my left hand and I didn't think I would like how it layered with chunky jewelry.  I've only had it two weeks and it's already got scuffs and scratches, not to mention it was covered in pumpkin guts from jack=o-lantern carving with the kids!


----------



## kiana904

Babsiegirl said:
			
		

> You must live in a big metropolitan area. I've never seen anyone else with a love on!!



I've seen a couple of people who have it when I'm out... but not a lot to make me think it is "too common". I've probably seen more of my university classmates wear them back when I was still in school. But it never deterred me from getting one as I think it is really a classic & I will not get tired of it.


----------



## kiana904

callmelulu said:
			
		

> this is my new (to me) Love.  I purchased it pre-owned (I really wanted the old screw system, and also just couldn't wait to save up enough for a new one) and it's in amazing condition!  It's a size 17, neither too loose nor too tight, my wrist measures 6.25 inches.
> 
> I already want a second one, a white gold with the diamonds, tho I think it will be a while before I add another!
> 
> I decided to wear it on my right (dominant) hand (thus it's harder to take pics, and please excuse the crummy iphone quality) because I love to stack bangles etc. with my watch on my left hand and I didn't think I would like how it layered with chunky jewelry.  I've only had it two weeks and it's already got scuffs and scratches, not to mention it was covered in pumpkin guts from jack=o-lantern carving with the kids!



Congrats on your bracelet!  wear it in good health.


----------



## cwt84130

Does anyone know if the sizes of the older love bracelet are the same as the one with new screw system?


----------



## bagladyseattle

einseine said:


> Good idea, bagladyseattle!!! But, is the length of the paper 15cm??? I believe the inner diameter of Sz 16 is 15cm....


 


phillj12 said:


> The screws take up a significant amount of space on the sides and also the bracelet is oval too, so doesn't fit like a typical bangle. If u buy online you can always exchange. My SA implied to my husband that I could take several weeks to decide. I plan to try the 17 again, but haven't had a chance.
> 
> The problem with a wrist size of 14.5-15cm is that the perfect size would prob be a 16.5, but that doesn't exist. So, we either have to have it a tiny bit snugger or looser than we might have initially preferred.


 


LamborghiniGirl said:


> did you try them on? because the inner screws stick into the circle another centimeter probably. that's why it feels slightly smaller.


 


LamborghiniGirl said:


> what is the size of your wrist again? that 16 looks much bigger than a 16 is on me. it seems you'll definitely be ok with a 16. you could always return it if you don't wear it! if you order through online.


 

LamborghinniGirl, Phillj12, and Einseine.. you gals are great and so helpful.  I decided on sz 16 after I re-measured my wrist and re-meaured fitted bracelet.  My wrist sz 14cm.

My LOVE arrived just a couple mins ago.  I will take pics when I get home tonight.


----------



## phillj12

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> LamborghinniGirl, Phillj12, and Einseine.. you gals are great and so helpful.  I decided on sz 16 after I re-measured my wrist and re-meaured fitted bracelet.  My wrist sz 14cm.
> 
> My LOVE arrived just a couple mins ago.  I will take pics when I get home tonight.



Woohoo! Congrats! SOOO exciting! Can't wait to see photos and see how u like the size, which Should be perfect for a size 14cm wrist!!


----------



## schadenfreude

cwt84130 said:


> Does anyone know if the sizes of the older love bracelet are the same as the one with new screw system?



Mine are the same size and identical in size and shape even though they are different screw systems.


----------



## einseine

bagladyseattle said:


> LamborghinniGirl, Phillj12, and Einseine.. you gals are great and so helpful. I decided on sz 16 after I re-measured my wrist and re-meaured fitted bracelet. My wrist sz 14cm.
> 
> My LOVE arrived just a couple mins ago. I will take pics when I get home tonight.


 
Congrats!  I cannot wait to see your Love + diamond bracelets combos!!!


----------



## etk123

bagladyseattle said:


> LamborghinniGirl, Phillj12, and Einseine.. you gals are great and so helpful.  I decided on sz 16 after I re-measured my wrist and re-meaured fitted bracelet.  My wrist sz 14cm.
> 
> My LOVE arrived just a couple mins ago.  I will take pics when I get home tonight.



Yay let's see! Please take pics with your other gorgeous bracelets, we always love stacking Love pics!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Not a great iphone pic but excited to share my first LOVE.

Layering w/ my dbty.


----------



## kohl_mascara

bagladyseattle said:


> Not a great iphone pic but excited to share my first LOVE.
> 
> Layering w/ my dbty.



Beautiful!!!  And your ring is stunning!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Wrist measurement 14cm and bracelete sz 16.  Loose fit.


----------



## little LV lover

bagladyseattle said:


> Not a great iphone pic but excited to share my first LOVE.
> 
> Layering w/ my dbty.



Congrats b!  Wear her in the best of health!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## etk123

bagladyseattle said:


> Not a great iphone pic but excited to share my first LOVE.
> 
> Layering w/ my dbty.



Soooo beautiful, just like the rest of your jewelry! Congrats and enjoy your new Love!


----------



## ojodeazul

Beautiful, love all three together!


----------



## phillj12

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> Not a great iphone pic but excited to share my first LOVE.
> 
> Layering w/ my dbty.



GORGEOUS! Love it with your dbty and your e-ring!!! Enjoy! Looks like the right size for you too!


----------



## einseine

bagladyseattle said:


> Wrist measurement 14cm and bracelete sz 16. Loose fit.


 
Yeah! WG LOVE!!! Love your loose fit. Very elegant! Congrats!


----------



## bagladyseattle

little LV lover said:


> Congrats b! Wear her in the best of health! I'm so happy for you!


Thanks my dear!  Cannot wait when you get yours.  It's gonna to stunning w/ your Love charity and Tank Solo.



kohl_mascara said:


> Beautiful!!! And your ring is stunning!


Thank you Kohl.  I love me ring too.  



etk123 said:


> Soooo beautiful, just like the rest of your jewelry! Congrats and enjoy your new Love!


Thank you for your kind words.  It's new-to-me and I love it.


----------



## bagladyseattle

ojodeazul said:


> Beautiful, love all three together!


Thank you so much!



phillj12 said:


> GORGEOUS! Love it with your dbty and your e-ring!!! Enjoy! Looks like the right size for you too!


Thanks! It's a good sz for me and glad that I went w/ 16.  



einseine said:


> Yeah! WG LOVE!!! Love your loose fit. Very elegant! Congrats!


Loving it!  Thanks!  It was harding deciding on the metal.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Do you gals put LOVE bracelet on yourself or someone else do it for you?

My husband is traveling so I did myself and the first time it took less than 3 mins and this morning it took 1 mins and 10 secs.  I don't think it's hassel at all.


----------



## ojodeazul

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> Do you gals put LOVE bracelet on yourself or someone else do it for you?
> 
> My husband is traveling so I did myself and the first time it took less than 3 mins and this morning it took 1 mins and 10 secs.  I don't think it's hassel at all.



That is pretty good. I don't take mine off so I haven't put it on in a while.


----------



## Obsessionofbags

almostaddict said:


> What kind of "mark" does it leave on your arm? Because others here thinks its allergy. Mine does leave a mark too, but its more like of an imprint because when it stays up on my chubby arm, the back of where the screw is supposed to engage digs in my skin, and so it leaves that kind of mark, not an allergy, and it is NORMAL!  Unless of course if you are itching or has rashes on your arm now, then that's what u call an allergy.



It's just the marking of the screw not a rash


----------



## Obsessionofbags

I left handed and currently wear my watch I left and love bangle on right   Just wondered what arm others wear there's on


----------



## bagladyseattle

Obsessionofbags said:


> I left handed and currently wear my watch I left and love bangle on right Just wondered what arm others wear there's on


 
I am left handed as well and wear my on left hand.  I rotate my watch between both hands.


----------



## kiana904

Obsessionofbags said:
			
		

> I left handed and currently wear my watch I left and love bangle on right   Just wondered what arm others wear there's on



I am right handed & wear mine on my left wrist. I rotate my watch on either wrist but have been keeping it separate from the love a lot more to hopefully slow down/ prevent scratches....


----------



## lanasyogamama

Obsessionofbags said:


> I left handed and currently wear my watch I left and love bangle on right   Just wondered what arm others wear there's on



Same as you.


----------



## Spice Girl

I lost one of the screws from by bracelet again. This time I know that I will need a new screw. Would a jeweler have one that old fit? I do not care if it is gold I just want a screw for a temporary fix until I save up for the original type screw.


----------



## phillj12

lanasyogamama said:
			
		

> Same as you.



Interesting...I'm left handed but have always worn my watch on my right hand, and now with my love on my left.


----------



## bagladyseattle

How much is the screw replacement?


----------



## Spice Girl

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> How much is the screw replacement?



I saw them anywhere  from 40.00 up to 90.00.


----------



## boggle2007

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> how much is the screw replacement?



$55


----------



## ESQ.

ladies please help me authenticate this cartier love charity bracelet i just purchased.
i have the trinity version of it and just wanted to double check this is an authentic item


item: cartier charity love bracelet
seller:memoriespawnshop (2870  )
item #:150942029962
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150942029962?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648


thanks so much!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

ESQ. said:
			
		

> ladies please help me authenticate this cartier love charity bracelet i just purchased.
> i have the trinity version of it and just wanted to double check this is an authentic item
> 
> item: cartier charity love bracelet
> seller:memoriespawnshop (2870  )
> item #:150942029962
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150942029962?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> 
> thanks so much!!



It's sold


----------



## Candice0985

Does anyone know what the diamond weight is on the love bracelet with 4 diamonds? are they .10 each?

thanks!


----------



## ccbest

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the diamond weight is on the love bracelet with 4 diamonds? are they .10 each?
> 
> thanks!



yes they are .10 ct for each


----------



## AMJ

One gorgeous multicolored rose gold on AFF! Below retail!
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/multicolored_stone_rose_gold_love_bracelet


----------



## cupcake34

Is that authentic??


----------



## Candice0985

ccbest said:


> yes they are .10 ct for each


thanks!


----------



## AMJ

cupcake34 said:


> Is that authentic??



AFF is a reputable reseller.


----------



## Candice0985

so I was visiting with my dad the other day and he hinted that he got me a present and it's being delivered to his house. I was on this thread last time I was hanging out with him and he asked me if I like these bracelets. I've been checking out the LOVEs in either RG or YG. I had a white gold before but wasn't 100% happy with it.

I could see him making a mental note and now I don't know what to think of this...I kind of think he's getting me something Cartier!!!!??

he's done this before and bought me a Bulgari B zero pendant so I ttthhhiiiink I might be getting a pressie soon 

he's not very good at keeping secrets lol.


----------



## kiana904

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> so I was visiting with my dad the other day and he hinted that he got me a present and it's being delivered to his house. I was on this thread last time I was hanging out with him and he asked me if I like these bracelets. I've been checking out the LOVEs in either RG or YG. I had a white gold before but wasn't 100% happy with it.
> 
> I could see him making a mental note and now I don't know what to think of this...I kind of think he's getting me something Cartier!!!!??
> 
> he's done this before and bought me a Bulgari B zero pendant so I ttthhhiiiink I might be getting a pressie soon
> 
> he's not very good at keeping secrets lol.



That's so exciting!  I hope it is what you are wishing for. (Fingers crossed) can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## Candice0985

kiana904 said:


> That's so exciting!  I hope it is what you are wishing for. (Fingers crossed) can't wait for your reveal!


we'll see! I'm just guessing but he's really bad a keeping secrets  I don;t want to read too much into it but I had to share with "someone" and get my suspicions off my mind!


----------



## lanasyogamama

candice0985 said:


> so i was visiting with my dad the other day and he hinted that he got me a present and it's being delivered to his house. I was on this thread last time i was hanging out with him and he asked me if i like these bracelets. I've been checking out the loves in either rg or yg. I had a white gold before but wasn't 100% happy with it.
> 
> I could see him making a mental note and now i don't know what to think of this...i kind of think he's getting me something cartier!!!!??
> 
> He's done this before and bought me a bulgari b zero pendant so i ttthhhiiiink i might be getting a pressie soon
> 
> He's not very good at keeping secrets lol.



oooooh!


----------



## phillj12

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> we'll see! I'm just guessing but he's really bad a keeping secrets  I don;t want to read too much into it but I had to share with "someone" and get my suspicions off my mind!



How fun! Hope it's a Love!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Cartier has been making new crew system for LOVE bracelet.  How long will they continue to have screw for replacement for the old screw system?  Should I buy extra screw to save as a back up?


----------



## einseine

bagladyseattle said:


> Cartier has been making new crew system for LOVE bracelet. How long will they continue to have screw for replacement for the old screw system? Should I buy extra screw to save as a back up?


 
Do you mean you purchased the old screw system one???  Pre-owned???


----------



## bagladyseattle

Purchasing old screw if you are having old screw system.  Will cartier will always carry old screw for repair services for the future?




einseine said:


> Do you mean you purchased the old screw system one??? Pre-owned???


----------



## stmary

Hello ladies,
    I need your opinion on this please. Do you think this is worth the price and would you buy this for yourself? Thank you guys.

http://www.cartier.co.uk/#/show-me/jewellery/b6027100-love-bracelet


----------



## cupcake34

I think it's cute - if you like it, then go for it 

I can't see any reason why not to buy it for yourself.


----------



## XCCX

I have it in WG and absolutely love it!


----------



## Candice0985

I would definitely buy this for myself! in fact it's on my list for future purchase... if I didn't buy my own jewellery I would own next to nothing!


----------



## benchwarmer

I think it's beautiful, that's something I would definitely wear, it's delicate and really cool looking with the fact that they're connected and have the love design on it.  Go for it!


----------



## springrabbit

cartier_love said:


> They are the same bangle just different sizes. I'm a guy, I wear a size 19. The sizes are from 16 -21. If he doesn't want to wear it daily, I'd suggest getting him a cuff instead of the bangle. The bangles are meant to be worn 24x7. They do make an extra wide cuff but they are somewhat rare.


Hi Cartier_Love

Do you know whether Cartier still sell the Extra Wide Love Cuff bangle? Do you know the price for it?

ThanX


----------



## stmary

xactreality said:


> I have it in WG and absolutely love it!



oh WOW! thank you for the pics! it looks lovely on you. 

By the way do you wear this bracelet everyday? Is it durable?


----------



## etk123

That would be so nice!


Candice0985 said:


> we'll see! I'm just guessing but he's really bad a keeping secrets  I don;t want to read too much into it but I had to share with "someone" and get my suspicions off my mind!


----------



## stmary

Thank you *cupcake34, Candice0985 and benchwarmer*. 
I'm thinking of getting this for myself for my birthday next year but I am still not sure weather to get VCA  sweet Alhambra Clover YG MOP or this one...hmmm..
What do you guys think?


----------



## LVoeletters

stmary said:
			
		

> Thank you cupcake34, Candice0985 and benchwarmer.
> I'm thinking of getting this for myself for my birthday next year but I am still not sure weather to get VCA Clover YG MOP or this one...hmmm..
> What do you guys think?



The VCA first def!


----------



## LVoeletters

I still don't know what to layer w my love... I keep wearing the emerald bead bracelet bcuz I'm too scared of everything else!


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> I still don't know what to layer w my love... I keep wearing the emerald bead bracelet bcuz I'm too scared of everything else!


delicate chain bracelets work well with the love!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

I never ever wanted a love bracelet..(they are really common here and I have been focused on other things lol)...but last week it hit me like a ton of bricks...I want one!

Got sized today, hopefully for Xmas a YG will be under my tree 

Deciding between a new plain one from the store or a preowned one with diamonds...hm...


----------



## beachy10

bagladyseattle said:


> Cartier has been making new crew system for LOVE bracelet.  How long will they continue to have screw for replacement for the old screw system?  Should I buy extra screw to save as a back up?




I imagine they will always have it. I doubt it's that hard for them to make anyway.


----------



## Candice0985

stmary said:


> Thank you *cupcake34, Candice0985 and benchwarmer*.
> I'm thinking of getting this for myself for my birthday next year but I am still not sure weather to get VCA  sweet Alhambra Clover YG MOP or this one...hmmm..
> What do you guys think?



I love both bracelets and think it's a very personal decision. for me I would want the VCA first.

try both on and see which one calls to you stronger  i'm no help lol!


----------



## Lexgal

I am thinking of gifting myself a belated b-day gift.  Last time I checked the plain love was in the $5k-$6K range depending upon if WG, YG or RG.  Has there been a price increase since July?  Also, any recommendations?  I lost my RC white gold bangle and most of my pieces are WG.  When I looked in July I loved the RG.  I have two YG and diamond bangles I wear most days so I'm thinking more of WG or RG. 

Will be in NYC this weekend and am planning a trip to Cartier to get a new battery for my tank.  

With good luck I come away with more than a battery.

Advice?


----------



## dster1

xactreality said:
			
		

> I have it in WG and absolutely love it!



Looks great on you! Does it turn on your wrist so much that you would have to constantly adjust it for the rings to be on top?


----------



## XCCX

stmary said:


> oh WOW! thank you for the pics! it looks lovely on you.
> 
> By the way do you wear this bracelet everyday? Is it durable?



thanks!

I tend to rotate between YG and WG and I dont mix metals so I dont wear this everyday but still wear it frequently.. I think it is very durable..

I got the VCA sweet 1st so I'd go for that...


----------



## XCCX

dster1 said:


> Looks great on you! Does it turn on your wrist so much that you would have to constantly adjust it for the rings to be on top?



Hoestly, it does. The rings are almost always on the back of my wrist.. I knew this before I got it and I'm fine with that.. Although I'm tempted to get a charm and attach it on the lock side so it would kind of balance it? But I just love its simplicity so I dont know......


----------



## stmary

hmmm..so many suggestions on VCA ...i might go for that..


----------



## xblackxstarx

id go for the vca aswell  love the sweet bracelets from vca x


----------



## beachy10

ditto VCA


----------



## beachy10

LVoeletters said:


> I still don't know what to layer w my love... I keep wearing the emerald bead bracelet bcuz I'm too scared of everything else!




I have a few Sydney Evan beaded bracelets I layer. I agree VCA sweets is cute layered. I also layer Tiffany YG beads with my Love.


----------



## bagladyseattle

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> I never ever wanted a love bracelet..(they are really common here and I have been focused on other things lol)...but last week it hit me like a ton of bricks...I want one!
> 
> Got sized today, hopefully for Xmas a YG will be under my tree
> 
> Deciding between a new plain one from the store or a preowned one with diamonds...hm...



LOL!!! I was the same way... for awhile i was obsessed w/ watches and I did not want one for a long time, then this year I just really want one.  I just could not wait till next year to do so.  

Plan or diamonds....hmmm... bling or not bling arm candy.  Good luck!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

bagladyseattle said:


> LOL!!! I was the same way... for awhile i was obsessed w/ watches and I did not want one for a long time, then this year I just really want one.  I just could not wait till next year to do so.
> 
> Plan or diamonds....hmmm... bling or not bling arm candy.  Good luck!



did you get one??  which one did you get?  

I have no clue which one I want, the SA was too funny and suggested to my husband he get me the plain YG for this xmas and then get me the WG with diamonds for a future special occasion...with a wink   hahah!  I kinda like that idea!  and husband didnt run out of the store screaming so thats always a good sign (when we shopped for my engagement ring there he almost did run out of the store screaming, which made the ring of my dreams all the more a surprise!).


----------



## bagladyseattle

I got the WG plain one from pre-loved 2004 for old screw system.  My initial plan was getting myself one and hubby one for anniversary but I just could not wait that long.  I don't think i was in position to get diamond one since i just got B35 two months ago.  I have used my bday and xmas card as "advance" already

LOL.... hint hint...yes... hinted my DH for RG or YG for anniversary. I am sure he will suprised you. Enjoy all the suprised factors while you can cuz sometimes after married for a while and kids, a WOW suprise is kind a wear-out.  I think your SA... suggest a "ease in tactic" for your husband.  Classic on first and then more bling w/ more $ so it's easier for hubby to adapt to slipery slope.





BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> did you get one??  which one did you get?
> 
> I have no clue which one I want, the SA was too funny and suggested to my husband he get me the plain YG for this xmas and then get me the WG with diamonds for a future special occasion...with a wink   hahah!  I kinda like that idea!  and husband didnt run out of the store screaming so thats always a good sign (when we shopped for my engagement ring there he almost did run out of the store screaming, which made the ring of my dreams all the more a surprise!).


----------



## missD

One screw is loosening for me  wtf!!!!!


----------



## dannii

I'm sorry if I am repeating a question here, but what is the difference between the new & old screw system? I'm hoping to purchase my love in a few months (new from boutique) and am not familiar with the new system. Hopefully someone can help me understand. Thanks


----------



## bagladyseattle

dannii said:


> I'm sorry if I am repeating a question here, but what is the difference between the new & old screw system? I'm hoping to purchase my love in a few months (new from boutique) and am not familiar with the new system. Hopefully someone can help me understand. Thanks



Look at post # 5475 is this thread for explanation between the old screw and new screw.

Here is the listing on ebay for the old screw system.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CARTIER-18k...1850?pt=US_Fine_Bracelets&hash=item4d058f573a


----------



## bagladyseattle

dannii said:


> I'm sorry if I am repeating a question here, but what is the difference between the new & old screw system? I'm hoping to purchase my love in a few months (new from boutique) and am not familiar with the new system. Hopefully someone can help me understand. Thanks




For pic reference, you can look at page 295 in this thread at post #4421 for new screw system pic.


----------



## bagladyseattle

missD said:


> One screw is loosening for me  wtf!!!!!



Do you have new system then?


----------



## missD

Yes, purchased July 2012.


----------



## dannii

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> For pic reference, you can look at page 295 in this thread at post #4421 for new screw system pic.



Thank you


----------



## kaz37

My YG 'Love' received in 2006 for my 40th wedding anniversary. I have had to remove it twice for hand surgeries but otherwise I wear it continually.


----------



## dannii

kaz37 said:
			
		

> My YG 'Love' received in 2006 for my 40th wedding anniversary. I have had to remove it twice for hand surgeries but otherwise I wear it continually.



It is a very beautiful gift


----------



## ojodeazul

kaz37 said:
			
		

> My YG 'Love' received in 2006 for my 40th wedding anniversary. I have had to remove it twice for hand surgeries but otherwise I wear it continually.



40 years! Now that is LOVE! Congrats!!


----------



## cung

kaz37 said:
			
		

> My YG 'Love' received in 2006 for my 40th wedding anniversary. I have had to remove it twice for hand surgeries but otherwise I wear it continually.



46 years of LOVE, congratulations! Your love is probably older than most of us here. So jealous of you guys!!!


----------



## ESQ.

lanasyogamama said:


> It's sold



ye i bough it. i just got it was hoping someone can help me authenticate it
im nearly certain its 100% authentic. i compared it to my trinity one all the stamps look the same and so does the box was hoping to get a 2nd opinion on here. thanks!!


----------



## Champers21

I'm so excited to go pick  my full parve diamond WG love bracelet tomr!!!

But I'm wondering if perhaps a 17 might be too small as there isn't much movement.


----------



## lanasyogamama

ESQ. said:


> ye i bough it. i just got it was hoping someone can help me authenticate it
> im nearly certain its 100% authentic. i compared it to my trinity one all the stamps look the same and so does the box was hoping to get a 2nd opinion on here. thanks!!



Congrats!!  I hope it is!



Champers21 said:


> I'm so excited to go pick  my full parve diamond WG love bracelet tomr!!!
> 
> But I'm wondering if perhaps a 17 might be too small as there isn't much movement.



I prefer a bit of room, but either way, super pretty!!!


----------



## cartier_love

Champers21 said:


> I'm so excited to go pick  my full parve diamond WG love bracelet tomr!!!
> 
> But I'm wondering if perhaps a 17 might be too small as there isn't much movement.



I think 18 would be a little better. It looks like there isn't much room for movement.


----------



## phillj12

Champers21 said:
			
		

> I'm so excited to go pick  my full parve diamond WG love bracelet tomr!!!
> 
> But I'm wondering if perhaps a 17 might be too small as there isn't much movement.



Enjoy! It's divine!!!


----------



## Champers21

cartier_love said:
			
		

> I think 18 would be a little better. It looks like there isn't much room for movement.



Yeah..... I'll be going to the boutique later to try out the 18


----------



## CATEYES

Post pics of the 18 on you Champers21 so we can see how different it is.  I am drooling over this all pave   Lucky you!!!!


----------



## CATEYES

OMG!  Just saw your avatar of your doggie.  So adorable!!!!  Love dogs


----------



## Champers21

CATEYES said:
			
		

> Post pics of the 18 on you Champers21 so we can see how different it is.  I am drooling over this all pave   Lucky you!!!!



Tried on the 18 but it went a full circle round my wrist so I stuck to 17.
Here is my stacking with 2 plain WG loves


----------



## Champers21

CATEYES said:
			
		

> OMG!  Just saw your avatar of your doggie.  So adorable!!!!  Love dogs



 my little diva schnauzer


----------



## Champers21

Would love your opinions........

With the price increases over the years I have decided to buy my DD a love bracelet or a few  now before the next price increase and gift it to her at different stages in her life When she's 13, 16,21 etc....... And I was wondering which bracelet n which age?
I love the triple stacking and I'm looking at getting a plain WG one, one with full diamonds and a third one....... Either another plain or....... should I just keep it to two and decide on the third later?? But I must say that with the yearly price increases its making more "sense" for me to just buy them now and wait till my DD is older to gift them hopefully she'll love her love bracelet (a symbol of her mommy's love to her) as much as I love mine


----------



## boggle2007

Champers21 said:
			
		

> Would love your opinions........
> 
> With the price increases over the years I have decided to buy my DD a love bracelet or a few  now before the next price increase and gift it to her at different stages in her life When she's 13, 16,21 etc....... And I was wondering which bracelet n which age?
> I love the triple stacking and I'm looking at getting a plain WG one, one with full diamonds and a third one....... Either another plain or....... should I just keep it to two and decide on the third later?? But I must say that with the yearly price increases its making more "sense" for me to just buy them now and wait till my DD is older to gift them hopefully she'll love her love bracelet (a symbol of her mommy's love to her) as much as I love mine



Wow!  What a lucky daughter!  I'm sure she will be thrilled to receive any and all.  So I, too, am planning the same with my daughters who are only 6 years old now (twins).  I have two plain YG ones and will give one each to them when they turn 16.  I got them engraved on the inside already with my initials and their initials.  And then once I pass mine along to them, then my DH has promised me something bigger and better.  I look at it as a win-win situation for all of us.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Champers21

boggle2007 said:
			
		

> Wow!  What a lucky daughter!  I'm sure she will be thrilled to receive any and all.  So I, too, am planning the same with my daughters who are only 6 years old now (twins).  I have two plain YG ones and will give one each to them when they turn 16.  I got them engraved on the inside already with my initials and their initials.  And then once I pass mine along to them, then my DH has promised me something bigger and better.  I look at it as a win-win situation for all of us.  Hope that helps!



Thanks for your reply boggle2007
Awwwwh I do think that quite a few parents are actually buying these symbols of love for our DDs 
My daughter is not even 3 and I'm planing out her Jewelry gifts already!! LOL!
I love Cartier Jewelry n I'm so happy I have my princess to pass them to as heirloom pieces


----------



## CATEYES

Champers21 said:


> Would love your opinions........
> 
> With the price increases over the years I have decided to buy my DD a love bracelet or a few  now before the next price increase and gift it to her at different stages in her life When she's 13, 16,21 etc....... And I was wondering which bracelet n which age?
> I love the triple stacking and I'm looking at getting a plain WG one, one with full diamonds and a third one....... Either another plain or....... should I just keep it to two and decide on the third later?? But I must say that with the yearly price increases its making more "sense" for me to just buy them now and wait till my DD is older to gift them hopefully she'll love her love bracelet (a symbol of her mommy's love to her) as much as I love mine


What a thoughtful mommy to be planning this out already when she's only 3. Your gonna make me cry! I agree if your fiscally able, but the 3 now before they increase as it is inevitable. You'll compare the prices when she's 13,16.... And tell yourself how smart you are! If it were me, I would get a YG, a PG, & a WG. Maybe one with a diamond, one 4 diamond, and one plain. How exciting-I wish this were me


----------



## chicmom78

Champers21 said:
			
		

> Would love your opinions........
> 
> With the price increases over the years I have decided to buy my DD a love bracelet or a few  now before the next price increase and gift it to her at different stages in her life When she's 13, 16,21 etc....... And I was wondering which bracelet n which age?
> I love the triple stacking and I'm looking at getting a plain WG one, one with full diamonds and a third one....... Either another plain or....... should I just keep it to two and decide on the third later?? But I must say that with the yearly price increases its making more "sense" for me to just buy them now and wait till my DD is older to gift them hopefully she'll love her love bracelet (a symbol of her mommy's love to her) as much as I love mine



I love this idea, I have two young DD's that I would like to do this for. My concern is how do you know what size to get now? It seems so many ladies here go back and forth with sizing and if you don't know what your daughters preference or wrist size will be in the years to come then it would make me nervous to presume a size now and not have it fit her later on and then being stuck with it


----------



## callmelulu

what a sweet idea, buying for your daughters...I have two boys so I can't follow suit, tho maybe I can rationalize buying another for ME so I have one to symbolize each boy


----------



## Piggies

Has anyone in recent time had any luck negotiating anything with their Love bracelets, whether it be a discount, free wallet, etc??? Or getting a discount off US prices by buying internationally?  Thanks in advance!
I really hate the idea of paying full-price and I'm scared to buy used!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Champers21 said:


> I'm so excited to go pick  my full parve diamond WG love bracelet tomr!!!
> 
> But I'm wondering if perhaps a 17 might be too small as there isn't much movement.




looks amazing on you!! love love love that ring as well. we clearly think alike not only in CL and Hermes but also Cartier lol-- I was at my boutique today inspecting the pave WG 16 they brought in for me. you should make sure they bring one in for you that is wrapped in plastic brand new-- not on display!! at these prices they should be happy to. it took a couple weeks but mine just arrived. i wish it looked as good on me as it does on you!! 
i didn't buy it, still thinking on it a bit more.


----------



## Ryan

Hi

Does anyone know the size range of the bracelet in YG?  Online it goes to 21, but wondering if there is a wider selection in the store?  I am looking into getting one (or having one gotten for me, rather) as an engagement gift, but I am a male with large wrists and I would prefer to wear it loose.

I am located in NYC if that makes any difference.

Thank you so much,

Ryan


----------



## phillj12

Piggies said:
			
		

> Has anyone in recent time had any luck negotiating anything with their Love bracelets, whether it be a discount, free wallet, etc??? Or getting a discount off US prices by buying internationally?  Thanks in advance!
> I really hate the idea of paying full-price and I'm scared to buy used!



My husband said he was thinking of buying me a Love in St.Thomas and the price was several hundred less and asked f they would match the price, even tho he knew they wouldn't. The SA (who might be the manager or asst mgr) gave him a pair of cuff links for free with it, they are priced at $700! He was buying the 4 diamond love.


----------



## Onthego

Hi TPFs, I'm in New York. Need an opinion. Cartier love 4 diamonds, plain, or Tiffany dby?
Yes DBTY would be least expensive. Money is an option but not so much. What do you all think. I do not have anything similar to any of them. TIA!


----------



## phillj12

Onthego said:
			
		

> Hi TPFs, I'm in New York. Need an opinion. Cartier love 4 diamonds, plain, or Tiffany dby?
> Yes DBTY would be least expensive. Money is an option but not so much. What do you all think. I do not have anything similar to any of them. TIA!



The Love and the dbty are all so different. Do you want to wear something 24/7 like the love? I think the plain love is a great choice!


----------



## livethelake

Ryan said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know the size range of the bracelet in YG?  Online it goes to 21, but wondering if there is a wider selection in the store?  I am looking into getting one (or having one gotten for me, rather) as an engagement gift, but I am a male with large wrists and I would prefer to wear it loose.
> 
> I am located in NYC if that makes any difference.
> 
> Thank you so much,
> 
> Ryan



I think 21 is the largest size but I do know that Cartier will do a custom order.  I was in the Cartier boutique located inside of Saks on 5th Ave recently  and it's a VERY friendly boutique.  I would recommend checking it out (an added benefit is that you can use your Saks card, get points on purchase and can do 12 months no interest as well.


----------



## Ryan

livethelake said:


> I think 21 is the largest size but I do know that Cartier will do a custom order.  I was in the Cartier boutique located inside of Saks on 5th Ave recently  and it's a VERY friendly boutique.  I would recommend checking it out (an added benefit is that you can use your Saks card, get points on purchase and can do 12 months no interest as well.



Thank you so much.  I wonder if a custom order adds much more to the price?  I was at Saks on 5th recently and saw the Cartier section but investigate.  I actually didn't realize they had a Cartier section at all, though I suppose I should have known better since I got my Roadster watch at Saks Short Hills about 8 years back.

Ryan


----------



## CATEYES

Onthego said:


> Hi TPFs, I'm in New York. Need an opinion. Cartier love 4 diamonds, plain, or Tiffany dby?
> Yes DBTY would be least expensive. Money is an option but not so much. What do you all think. I do not have anything similar to any of them. TIA!


I say the plain. Then save up to get a dbty to wear with it later.


----------



## honeybeez

I just back from hk. N let me tell u, this love bracelet is so popular. The cartier stores in hk..flooded with mainland china ppl. Majority buying this love bracelet and the love necklace, the one lindsay lohan wore. N on the streets, i can see alot of ppl wearing these love bracelet or the love necklace!


----------



## livethelake

Ryan said:


> Thank you so much.  I wonder if a custom order adds much more to the price?  I was at Saks on 5th recently and saw the Cartier section but investigate.  I actually didn't realize they had a Cartier section at all, though I suppose I should have known better since I got my Roadster watch at Saks Short Hills about 8 years back.
> 
> Ryan



I'm not sure about the price, guessing it would be a bit more but worth it IMO.  Considering you will wear the bracelet 24 x 7 for a very long time 

The Saks boutique on 5th is unique in that it's owned by Cartier who leases space from Saks.  So you are purchasing directly from Cartier but have the benefits of the Saks card.  It's def worth the trip to 5th Ave to see what options you have reg arding size.

Good luck!


----------



## Champers21

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> looks amazing on you!! love love love that ring as well. we clearly think alike not only in CL and Hermes but also Cartier lol-- I was at my boutique today inspecting the pave WG 16 they brought in for me. you should make sure they bring one in for you that is wrapped in plastic brand new-- not on display!! at these prices they should be happy to. it took a couple weeks but mine just arrived. i wish it looked as good on me as it does on you!!
> i didn't buy it, still thinking on it a bit more.



Hi LambourghiniGirl!!
So happy to "see" you here too!! Yes I must admit that Cartier is another weakness of mine!!! I love their jewelry!!! And somehow more "obtainable" then H when we have to deal with low stock issues 
They brought me a brand new one still wrapped in plastic  in a 17 tried it on and I fell madly in love with it!!! Bought it together with a plain WG n 10 diamond WG love bracelet ( as an Investment to keep for my DD)


----------



## Champers21

callmelulu said:
			
		

> what a sweet idea, buying for your daughters...I have two boys so I can't follow suit, tho maybe I can rationalize buying another for ME so I have one to symbolize each boy



Awwwwh!! Good thinking!! Thumbs up!


----------



## Champers21

chicmom78 said:
			
		

> I love this idea, I have two young DD's that I would like to do this for. My concern is how do you know what size to get now? It seems so many ladies here go back and forth with sizing and if you don't know what your daughters preference or wrist size will be in the years to come then it would make me nervous to presume a size now and not have it fit her later on and then being stuck with it



Well I guess I'm taking that risk in sizing issues but its sure saving me a heck of a lot of monkey to buy them now instead of in 10-13 years time


----------



## Champers21

CATEYES said:
			
		

> What a thoughtful mommy to be planning this out already when she's only 3. Your gonna make me cry! I agree if your fiscally able, but the 3 now before they increase as it is inevitable. You'll compare the prices when she's 13,16.... And tell yourself how smart you are! If it were me, I would get a YG, a PG, & a WG. Maybe one with a diamond, one 4 diamond, and one plain. How exciting-I wish this were me



Awwwh thanks CATEYES
I love my DD to bits and I want her to share my love for Cartier jewelry when she grows up too
I was thinking of maybe getting a RG one but never thought of a YG cos I don't wear YG thus DD wouldn't be exposed to YG..... But who knows in 10years times what she'd like


----------



## jamespasto

Does anyone know where I can authenticate a cartier love bracelet/ring? I'm having a hard time figuring out if some of the bracelets and rings are real on eBay. Any help would be amazing!


----------



## CATEYES

Champers21 said:


> Awwwh thanks CATEYES
> I love my DD to bits and I want her to share my love for Cartier jewelry when she grows up too
> I was thinking of maybe getting a RG one but never thought of a YG cos I don't wear YG thus DD wouldn't be exposed to YG..... But who knows in 10years times what she'd like


I must admit, I haven't been into YG for some time. But I fell hard for vca vintage Alhambra in YG. Really brings out the details of the vintage design. So I am slowly coming around. Plus, all of the reveals of YG Love makes me rethink a well-looks stunning in YG. She could always wear one of each stacked....


----------



## radio_shrink

Ryan said:


> Thank you so much.  I wonder if a custom order adds much more to the price?  I was at Saks on 5th recently and saw the Cartier section but investigate.  I actually didn't realize they had a Cartier section at all, though I suppose I should have known better since I got my Roadster watch at Saks Short Hills about 8 years back.
> 
> Ryan





I think the custom sized Love bracelet cost 30% more than a regular one. I have seen one that was a 22.5, so they definitely will make you a larger custom bracelet!


----------



## Cocopopz

which country is the cheapest to buy love bracelet?


----------



## Onthego

CATEYES said:


> I say the plain. Then save up to get a dbty to wear with it later.



Thank you. My husband chipped in. So it's Xmas, Valentines, and 25 year anniversary present all in one.LOL. So I got the 4 diamond YG. Very excited. Now to check out when I can go for the DBTY.


----------



## phillj12

Onthego said:
			
		

> Thank you. My husband chipped in. So it's Xmas, Valentines, and 25 year anniversary present all in one.LOL. So I got the 4 diamond YG. Very excited. Now to check out when I can go for the DBTY.



Yay! I just got the 4 diamond YG for a big birthday! I love it and although the diamonds are really small, I love knowing that they are there...especially in the sunlight it adds that little bit of sparkle.


----------



## Cartier Mom

Hi I've read this thread with interest!

I have a YG Love bracelet in the 17. I can wear a 16 but fitted. The narrowest part of my wrist measures 15cm.

I was wondering, if you had the opportunity to get a really good deal on a size 18 love cuff (1 diamond) would you do it? It's obviously going to be too big (I assume) as I have never tried on a cuff before. Can you pinch it close so it doesnt fall off??


----------



## livethelake

Cartier Mom said:


> Hi I've read this thread with interest!
> 
> I have a YG Love bracelet in the 17. I can wear a 16 but fitted. The narrowest part of my wrist measures 15cm.
> 
> I was wondering, if you had the opportunity to get a really good deal on a size 18 love cuff (1 diamond) would you do it? It's obviously going to be too big (I assume) as I have never tried on a cuff before. Can you pinch it close so it doesnt fall off??



The cuff fits smaller than the love bracelet, Cartier advises to size up in the cuff.  So if you wear a 17 bracelet and 18 cuff should be fine on you 

(I love the cuff with the single diamond )


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

phillj12 said:


> Yay! I just got the 4 diamond YG for a big birthday! I love it and although the diamonds are really small, I love knowing that they are there...especially in the sunlight it adds that little bit of sparkle.





congratulations and happy birthday!!!  it is so much better when they coincide with special occasions, you will always look back and remember this wonderful day. i am trying to do the same, planning it for my birthday next month


----------



## Ryan

radio_shrink said:


> I think the custom sized Love bracelet cost 30% more than a regular one. I have seen one that was a 22.5, so they definitely will make you a larger custom bracelet!



Thank you! 30% isn't that much more, considering. 

Ryan


----------



## bougainvillier

Ladies is 16 the smallest size for love bracelet? I have really tiny wrist 13.5cm. You think 16 will be ok given that I prefer a slight loose fit?


----------



## wendy_bruin

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Ladies is 16 the smallest size for love bracelet? I have really tiny wrist 13.5cm. You think 16 will be ok given that I prefer a slight loose fit?



My wrist is slightly less than 13.5cm (5 1/4in to be exact) and I wear size 16. It is definitely a looser fit that works for me; it falls about 2 1/2in from my wrist bone when I hold my arm.  Whether it will work for you depends on your definition of slight loose fit.


----------



## bougainvillier

wendy_bruin said:


> My wrist is slightly less than 13.5cm (5 1/4in to be exact) and I wear size 16. It is definitely a looser fit that works for me; it falls about 2 1/2in from my wrist bone when I hold my arm.  Whether it will work for you depends on your definition of slight loose fit.



Thanks *wendy_bruin*! Do you mind sharing the inner circumference of a size 16? I read that it varies depending on the version/year produced but this might be the easiest way for me to try the sizing at home


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks *wendy_bruin*! Do you mind sharing the inner circumference of a size 16? I read that it varies depending on the version/year produced but this might be the easiest way for me to try the sizing at home




just pop into the boutique and try on a 16! it'll be so fun playing dress up with all of them.


----------



## bougainvillier

LamborghiniGirl said:


> just pop into the boutique and try on a 16! it'll be so fun playing dress up with all of them.



*LamborghiniGirl*, sounds like a fun day! I shall make it to the boutique you think? All these low stock hassle on H or CL makes me reluctant to make that effort.. LOL they always have them in stock? I am after the simple ones  Ugh, I should just call maybe!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

bougainvillier said:


> *LamborghiniGirl*, sounds like a fun day! I shall make it to the boutique you think? All these low stock hassle on H or CL makes me reluctant to make that effort.. LOL they always have them in stock? I am after the simple ones  Ugh, I should just call maybe!!




definitely call before going, but i have it on good authority there are some 16's in stock  i can't imagine they all have sold!


----------



## bougainvillier

LamborghiniGirl said:


> definitely call before going, but i have it on good authority there are some 16's in stock  i can't imagine they all have sold!



 it's on!


----------



## wendy_bruin

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Thanks wendy_bruin! Do you mind sharing the inner circumference of a size 16? I read that it varies depending on the version/year produced but this might be the easiest way for me to try the sizing at home



You are welcome! The inner circumference is 16cm and my bracelet is from 2010.


----------



## bougainvillier

wendy_bruin said:
			
		

> You are welcome! The inner circumference is 16cm and my bracelet is from 2010.



Thanks dear!


----------



## stmary

Dear LOVE bracelet owners,
            Do you think it is ok to wear the bracelet to the gym (boxing, light weight lifting etc..) or do you think it will cause some damage to the bracelet? Does any of you have experienced any issue while working out?
TIA


----------



## einseine

stmary said:


> Dear LOVE bracelet owners,
> Do you think it is ok to wear the bracelet to the gym (boxing, light weight lifting etc..) or do you think it will cause some damage to the bracelet? Does any of you have experienced any issue while working out?
> TIA



I go to the gym twice a week.  No issue!


----------



## elliesaurus

stmary said:
			
		

> Dear LOVE bracelet owners,
> Do you think it is ok to wear the bracelet to the gym (boxing, light weight lifting etc..) or do you think it will cause some damage to the bracelet? Does any of you have experienced any issue while working out?
> TIA



I've gone boxing with mine, no issues. I would recommend using a sweatband though, as a cushion. The one thing I did have to figure out was how to wrap my hands so that the screws on the inside of the bangle wouldn't chafe my skin.


----------



## kiana904

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Ladies is 16 the smallest size for love bracelet? I have really tiny wrist 13.5cm. You think 16 will be ok given that I prefer a slight loose fit?



I have almost the same wrist size as yours if not a bit smaller. I wear size 16 & it is ok for me. You can call ahead before you go to the store to make sure that they have the size in the bracelet that you want to try so you're not disappointed when you get there. That's what I did. Let us know when you get yours!


----------



## bougainvillier

kiana904 said:
			
		

> I have almost the same wrist size as yours if not a bit smaller. I wear size 16 & it is ok for me. You can call ahead before you go to the store to make sure that they have the size in the bracelet that you want to try so you're not disappointed when you get there. That's what I did. Let us know when you get yours!



Thanks babe!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Champers21 said:


> Tried on the 18 but it went a full circle round my wrist so I stuck to 17.
> Here is my stacking with 2 plain WG loves



Faint faint... your stack looks lovely on you.


----------



## cartier_love

Champers21 said:


> Tried on the 18 but it went a full circle round my wrist so I stuck to 17.
> Here is my stacking with 2 plain WG loves



WOW! Beautiful!


----------



## Lexgal

I joined the club last Friday with a WG plain!  So question, should you tighten the screws each day?


----------



## freshie2096

Congrats! 
I heard with the new system  should do it at very first few weeks and they will be fine.


----------



## phillj12

Lexgal said:
			
		

> I joined the club last Friday with a WG plain!  So question, should you tighten the screws each day?



I've had mine about a month and we got it pretty tight when I first put it on and checked it a day or two later and it hasn't budged. You can see the orientation of the screws after you tighten it so you can see if the screws start to move.

Congrats!


----------



## kiana904

Lexgal said:
			
		

> I joined the club last Friday with a WG plain!  So question, should you tighten the screws each day?



I just check on my screws every now & then. I was anal checking it everyday the first few days I had it. As long as the screws were not budging or looks aligned/ tight, I don't touch it. I think it's better not to over tighten it as well... but that is just me. Just check on it every now & then to make sure it is still secure. 

Congrats on your new love!


----------



## beachy10

Lexgal said:


> I joined the club last Friday with a WG plain!  So question, should you tighten the screws each day?


\

it's good to check at first but i honestly i only check every now and then. i use my fingernail to check.


----------



## lovely64

I wonder what the difference is between the older screw system and the new push down button? Is it easier to open?


----------



## Bethc

Just had to share this pic... I want her stack of Loves!! (I wouldn't mind the bag too)  Someday...


Source: Upcloseandstylish


----------



## freshie2096

Me too


----------



## greenteawasabi

I would LOVE to have a Love Bracelet in pink gold, but can only afford a Baby Love Bracelet at the moment. Save for the big one, or just get the alternative? 

Thoughts anyone? I do love the Baby Love too though .....


----------



## greenteawasabi

Droolllllll. Am eyeing the rose gold version for every day use. 
That is until I can afford the love bracelet!!!


----------



## greenteawasabi

It's classic then, now and forever !


----------



## freshie2096

greenteawasabi said:


> I would LOVE to have a Love Bracelet in pink gold, but candy afford a Baby Love Bracelet at the moment. Save for the big one, or just get the alternative? Thoughts anyone? I do love the Baby Love too though .....



Here is my thoughts: I would wait for the rose gold love bracelet if I were you, just because its more of classic and statement look, but this is just my personal preference tho. I had baby love in the past but returned it in exchange of love bracelet instead.


----------



## greenteawasabi

freshie2096 said:


> Here is my thoughts: I would wait for the rose gold love bracelet if I were you, just because its more of classic and statement look, but this is just my personal preference tho. I had baby love in the past but returned it in exchange of love bracelet instead.



Oh thank u so much for that .... I think u're absolutely right. "settling" for less (albeit another Cartier piece) won't work , we will always be thinking about THAT piece that we really wanted!


----------



## kiana904

Diamondgirl5k said:
			
		

> Does anyone own the love plain gold ring? I was thinking about getting it for Xmas but when I went to the store to try it in, it didn't seem very substantial. What are your thoughts? Tia!



I have a plain love ring in RG. It is nice, but I honestly adore & love my love bracelet more. &#128522; I got the ring as an anniversary gift from DH.. so I'm definitely keeping it, but I don't wear it 24/7 unlike my love bracelet. Is that what you really want? If so, then go ahead w the purchase. But if it is not something that you absolutely want, maybe it is worth it to hold out & buy the "one" that you truly love... Hth.


----------



## restricter

Diamondgirl5k said:
			
		

> Thanks for your reply kiana. I thought I wanted it vital when I saw it in person it just seemed small to me and very thin. Is it possible to post pics of your ring?



I have the thicker one with pink sapphires and always wear it with my love cuff.  You might want to consider trying one of those.


----------



## kiana904

Diamondgirl5k said:
			
		

> Thanks for your reply kiana. I thought I wanted it vital when I saw it in person it just seemed small to me and very thin. Is it possible to post pics of your ring?








Here you go. You might want to try the one w pink sapphire as one of the tpf member suggested. It does seem to be thicker & I love the pink sapphire!


----------



## ccbest




----------



## *MJ*

I have Rose gold, and I'm considering a second love in yellow gold plain, or with colored stones...what do you all think I should choose?


----------



## Jayne1

Bethc said:


> Just had to share this pic... I want her stack of Loves!! (I wouldn't mind the bag too)  Someday...
> 
> 
> Source: Upcloseandstylish


Gorgeous, of course, but don't you think it will be really heavy?

I had to take my 2 off one time, and I can't tell you how free and lightweight my wrist felt.  I've been wearing my 2 bracelets for over 5 years and it was lovely when they were off. So 3 of them?  Too heavy!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Im pretty sure she is wearing four loves and a just en clou!!!!




Jayne1 said:


> Gorgeous, of course, but don't you think it will be really heavy?
> 
> I had to take my 2 off one time, and I can't tell you how free and lightweight my wrist felt.  I've been wearing my 2 bracelets for over 5 years and it was lovely when they were off. So 3 of them?  Too heavy!
> 
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/1956257d1353606560-cartier-love-collection-discussion-image-3262396924.jpg


----------



## dlovechanel

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous, of course, but don't you think it will be really heavy?
> 
> I had to take my 2 off one time, and I can't tell you how free and lightweight my wrist felt.  I've been wearing my 2 bracelets for over 5 years and it was lovely when they were off. So 3 of them?  Too heavy!



So 2 love bracelets on one wrist are heavy?

I'm planning to buy another love bracelet to stack with my yellow gold love bracelet. If it yes, then I have to think again about stacking bracelet.


----------



## Bethc

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> Im pretty sure she is wearing four loves and a just en clou!!!!



Yes, I saw that too.  I don't think the pave one is locked on. 

I never thought about the weight, I wear 2 cuffs and a H RG CDC now and they don't seem heavy.


----------



## livethelake

I agree with you Beth (re the pave love and weight) 

I wear a 4 diamond love and a just un clous with my Rolex date just and they are not heavy at all


----------



## Bethc

livethelake said:
			
		

> I agree with you Beth (re the pave love and weight)
> 
> I wear a 4 diamond love and a just un clous with my Rolex date just and they are not heavy at all



Ooh! I just tried on a just un clous at Cartier, can you post a pic!??


----------



## livethelake

Bethc said:


> Ooh! I just tried on a just un clous at Cartier, can you post a pic!??



Ask and you shall receive 

Crappy picture but it gives you an idea of the look.

Both bracelets are YG

(I want the giant just un clous so badly but the price - YIKES!)


----------



## Bethc

livethelake said:
			
		

> Ask and you shall receive
> 
> Crappy picture but it gives you an idea of the look.
> 
> Both bracelets are YG
> 
> (I want the giant just un clous so badly but the price - YIKES!)



Thank you soo much!!!

Ok, now I don't know what to do... Here's my current stack, I  sometimes wear the RG CDC on my other wrist with my watch. 

I've been wanting the RG Love with the sapphires forever, buy I also really like the look with the thinner just un clous, 1st on my wrist like yours.   Then again, I would also like a diamond Love, but that's more of a long term goal...

Thoughts?


----------



## livethelake

Bethc said:


> Thank you soo much!!!
> 
> Ok, now I don't know what to do... Here's my current stack, I  sometimes wear the RG CDC on my other wrist with my watch.
> 
> I've been wanting the RG Love with the sapphires forever, buy I also really like the look with the thinner just un clous, 1st on my wrist like yours.   Then again, I would also like a diamond Love, but that's more of a long term goal...
> 
> Thoughts?



Crap ...

I just typed a long response and lost it!

I love the look of your stack, the H bracelet looks amazing with the loves.

I think you  know I had the sapphire love and while it was a beautiful piece, I didn't like the look of it stacked.  The JUC, on the other hand, is something unexpected and to me, adds some interest and quirkiness...  

If I had to choose between a diamond love and the sapphire love to stack, hands down I would go with the diamond version.  I do still love the sapphire love worn alone or with a link bracelet but stacked it just bothers me.....

But if it was me making a decision on the next bracelet, I would go with the JUC.  Mine makes me smile, I love the concept of screw and nail - LOL

(I would kill for the large version of the JUC, I love it that much!)

With all that said, any of your options for the next bracelet will look fantastic.  You can't go wrong with Cartier and Hermes 

Hope that helps (I think I just confused myself.....)


----------



## Bethc

livethelake said:
			
		

> Crap ...
> 
> I just typed a long response and lost it!
> 
> I love the look of your stack, the H bracelet looks amazing with the loves.
> 
> I think you  know I had the sapphire love and while it was a beautiful piece, I didn't like the look of it stacked.  The JUC, on the other hand, is something unexpected and to me, adds some interest and quirkiness...
> 
> If I had to choose between a diamond love and the sapphire love to stack, hands down I would go with the diamond version.  I do still love the sapphire love worn alone or with a link bracelet but stacked it just bothers me.....
> 
> But if it was me making a decision on the next bracelet, I would go with the JUC.  Mine makes me smile, I love the concept of screw and nail - LOL
> 
> (I would kill for the large version of the JUC, I love it that much!)
> 
> With all that said, any of your options for the next bracelet will look fantastic.  You can't go wrong with Cartier and Hermes
> 
> Hope that helps (I think I just confused myself.....)



Thank you!  I need to think, I've wanted that RG multicolored stone for so long... But the JUC really does have an unique look. 

Does anyone else have one with their Loves?  Does anyone have pics of the RG multi stone stacked with other Loves?

 I just found this pic, same woman, love her stacks (and most everything else)!!


----------



## Lovefour

Bethc said:


> Thank you soo much!!!
> 
> Ok, now I don't know what to do... Here's my current stack, I  sometimes wear the RG CDC on my other wrist with my watch.
> 
> I've been wanting the RG Love with the sapphires forever, buy I also really like the look with the thinner just un clous, 1st on my wrist like yours.   Then again, I would also like a diamond Love, but that's more of a long term goal...
> 
> Thoughts?



Beth
are your loves all the same size?


----------



## lanvin

Diamondgirl5k said:


> Does anyone own the love plain gold ring? I was thinking about getting it for Xmas but when I went to the store to try it in, it didn't seem very substantial. What are your thoughts? Tia!



I have the thicker one, I think it's quite substantial. I also tried the thinner one but preferred this on my finger


----------



## Bethc

Lovefour said:
			
		

> Beth
> are your loves all the same size?



No, the WG is an 18 and the RG is a 17, I lost weight in between the WG and RG


----------



## freshie2096

Bethc said:


> No, the WG is an 18 and the RG is a 17, I lost weight in between the WG and RG



beth,

  do you mind telling me how you feel about the size varies since you've got 17 and 18? Im still thinking to add one more love but in a smaller size, not too sure how it goes tho....

Thanks in advance


----------



## *MJ*

.


----------



## Jessica2013

I like cartier juste un clou bracelet


----------



## Jessica2013

it is easy to order cartier jewelry from cartier offical website.


----------



## lovely64

Bethc said:


> Thank you soo much!!!
> 
> Ok, now I don't know what to do... Here's my current stack, I  sometimes wear the RG CDC on my other wrist with my watch.
> 
> I've been wanting the RG Love with the sapphires forever, buy I also really like the look with the thinner just un clous, 1st on my wrist like yours.   Then again, I would also like a diamond Love, but that's more of a long term goal...
> 
> Thoughts?



Beautiful!

I am very tempted to get an RG or YG love. I always thought I needed a size 17 but I am not sure. Do you mind telling me your wrist circumfence in centimeters?


----------



## purseaddict86

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous, of course, but don't you think it will be really heavy?
> 
> I had to take my 2 off one time, and I can't tell you how free and lightweight my wrist felt.  I've been wearing my 2 bracelets for over 5 years and it was lovely when they were off. So 3 of them?  Too heavy!



My mom wears 3 with another bracelet. She loves it. And they never come off!!


----------



## purseaddict86

Bethc said:
			
		

> Thank you soo much!!!
> 
> Ok, now I don't know what to do... Here's my current stack, I  sometimes wear the RG CDC on my other wrist with my watch.
> 
> I've been wanting the RG Love with the sapphires forever, buy I also really like the look with the thinner just un clous, 1st on my wrist like yours.   Then again, I would also like a diamond Love, but that's more of a long term goal...
> 
> Thoughts?



What is ur middle bracelet???? I love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cupcake34

> My mom wears 3 with another bracelet. She loves it. And they never come off!!



Wow, that sounds great  Do you have a pic of that?

Also, how long has she been wearing them and how do they hold up? I'd like to get a second love and would like to stack it with my present one, but I'm still afraid of bents and scratches.


----------



## Bethc

purseaddict86 said:
			
		

> What is ur middle bracelet???? I love it!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks!  It's an Hermes RG CDC bracelet. It's a similar size and width, stacks nicely with my Loves.


----------



## phillj12

livethelake said:
			
		

> Ask and you shall receive
> 
> Crappy picture but it gives you an idea of the look.
> 
> Both bracelets are YG
> 
> (I want the giant just un clous so badly but the price - YIKES!)



Beautiful combo!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Bethc said:


> Thank you!  I need to think, I've wanted that RG multicolored stone for so long... But the JUC really does have an unique look.
> 
> Does anyone else have one with their Loves?  Does anyone have pics of the RG multi stone stacked with other Loves?
> 
> I just found this pic, same woman, love her stacks (and most everything else)!!




I'm sure you've probably already seen my pictures, YG Love, PG Clou.  I  my combo, makes my heart sing.


----------



## CATEYES

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm sure you've probably already seen my pictures, YG Love, PG Clou.  I  my combo, makes my heart sing.


Looks awesome together!


----------



## lanasyogamama

CATEYES said:


> Looks awesome together!



Thank you!


----------



## CATEYES

Onthego said:


> Thank you. My husband chipped in. So it's Xmas, Valentines, and 25 year anniversary present all in one.LOL. So I got the 4 diamond YG. Very excited. Now to check out when I can go for the DBTY.



Oh yay!!  I hope you post a picture soon!


----------



## purseaddict86

Bethc said:
			
		

> Thanks!  It's an Hermes RG CDC bracelet. It's a similar size and width, stacks nicely with my Loves.



May I ask the price of that? Also is it new or have they had it for awhile?


----------



## Bethc

purseaddict86 said:
			
		

> May I ask the price of that? Also is it new or have they had it for awhile?



I purchased mine last year... Here's a link to the website..

http://usa.hermes.com/jewelry/gold-jewelry/bracelets/sizeless-slice-108112b00-19054.html


----------



## purseaddict86

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> Wow, that sounds great  Do you have a pic of that?
> 
> Also, how long has she been wearing them and how do they hold up? I'd like to get a second love and would like to stack it with my present one, but I'm still afraid of bents and scratches.








Here is a pic of her 3 and my 2. She has been wearing all 3 of hers for 2 years now. They are fine. Don't worry about scratches or dents. These things will last forever. I met a lady who has been wearing hers for 15 years!!! Just wear it and enjoy!


----------



## purseaddict86

Bethc said:
			
		

> I purchased mine last year... Here's a link to the website..
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/jewelry/gold-jewelry/bracelets/sizeless-slice-108112b00-19054.html



Wow I'm surprised at the price! More than my love! I could just get another love!  but I do like this! Very fancy!!!!!!


----------



## freshie2096

purseaddict86 said:


> View attachment 1958249
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of her 3 and my 2. She has been wearing all 3 of hers for 2 years now. They are fine. Don't worry about scratches or dents. These things will last forever. I met a lady who has been wearing hers for 15 years!!! Just wear it and enjoy!



Love hers & yours


----------



## beachy10

purseaddict86 said:


> Wow I'm surprised at the price! More than my love! I could just get another love!  but I do like this! Very fancy!!!!!!



I bought the Hermes CDC and then returned it. It weighed alot less than the Love and I just couldn't justify the price. I do love it though. Now I see it has gone up in price just from a month or two ago. Ouch.


----------



## Bethc

beachy10 said:
			
		

> I bought the Hermes CDC and then returned it. It weighed alot less than the Love and I just couldn't justify the price. I do love it though. Now I see it has gone up in price just from a month or two ago. Ouch.



Yes, like everything else it seems, it has gone up significantly. When I purchased it last November, it was closer in price to the Love.


----------



## Lexgal

Many thanks to all for the advice.  I somewhat freaked out on turkey day.  I was cooking and realized it was slightly loose. I ran upstairs to find my screwdriver and tightened it up. I've been checking since and  it seems fine.

I love it.  I am wearing it alone and as part of a stack.  Two years ago I had a yg bracelet with diamonds made and they look grat together.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm sure you've probably already seen my pictures, YG Love, PG Clou.  I  my combo, makes my heart sing.




so lovely on you!!


----------



## XCCX

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm sure you've probably already seen my pictures, YG Love, PG Clou.  I  my combo, makes my heart sing.



Love this! I was on the fence about the just en clou (sp?) bracelet but your photos are really making me see the bueaty of it!


----------



## Bethc

lanasyogamama said:
			
		

> I'm sure you've probably already seen my pictures, YG Love, PG Clou.  I  my combo, makes my heart sing.



Yes, I love your pics!  Your bracelets are gorgeous together!!

 I never thought of getting the JUC, now I'm thinking it might be my next piece.


----------



## lanasyogamama

purseaddict86 said:


> View attachment 1958249
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of her 3 and my 2. She has been wearing all 3 of hers for 2 years now. They are fine. Don't worry about scratches or dents. These things will last forever. I met a lady who has been wearing hers for 15 years!!! Just wear it and enjoy!



OMG, LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! *dies*



LamborghiniGirl said:


> so lovely on you!!





xactreality said:


> Love this! I was on the fence about the just en clou (sp?) bracelet but your photos are really making me see the bueaty of it!





Bethc said:


> Yes, I love your pics!  Your bracelets are gorgeous together!!
> 
> I never thought of getting the JUC, now I'm thinking it might be my next piece.



Thanks girls!!!


----------



## cupcake34

> I have Rose gold, and I'm considering a second love in yellow gold plain, or with colored stones...what do you all think I should choose?



I absolutely love the rainbow Love! It is just so gorgeous! I think I'd choose that 



> Here is a pic of her 3 and my 2. She has been wearing all 3 of hers for 2 years now. They are fine. Don't worry about scratches or dents. These things will last forever. I met a lady who has been wearing hers for 15 years!!! Just wear it and enjoy!



Wow, they look absolutely gorgeous! I'd love to have three Loves


----------



## ojodeazul

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> I absolutely love the rainbow Love! It is just so gorgeous! I think I'd choose that
> 
> Wow, they look absolutely gorgeous! I'd love to have three Loves



The rainbow love is my next love. It is soo fun.


----------



## xblackxstarx

As you already have a plain one... I'd 100% go for the coloured stones
I'm thinking about this myself
Its only as I have other pieces to aquire first why it's not next on my list otherwise I'd be saving for it now xx 



*MJ* said:


> I have Rose gold, and I'm considering a second love in yellow gold plain, or with colored stones...what do you all think I should choose?


----------



## Candice0985

I had dinner with my dad a few days back....and confirmed my suspicions! He bought me a present 

my new RG 4 diamond love! I love it so much! when I first got it and put it on I almost felt guilty taking such an extravagant gift from my Dad. But he insisted he bought it because he knows I love jewellery and he likes to "keep things even" between my sister and I (he supports her while shes doing her phd.) so he convinced me not to feel guilty about accepting the bracelet and now I love it!

it's a size 19 and fits like a true love bracelet should. the first few days of having it, it took some getting used to but now I think it's comfortable.

my previous WG love bracelet was a 20 and was loose, the 19 only moves about 2 inches up my arm and can twist around only if I force it to. also the diamonds are much more noticeable then I thought they would be, they're full or sparkle!


here's a quick pic! layered with my carolina bucci RED bracelet and Miss Mimi "Move" bracelet.


----------



## lanasyogamama

OMG!!!  I'm delighted for you Candice!!!


----------



## Candice0985

lanasyogamama said:


> OMG!!!  I'm delighted for you Candice!!!



thanks lana!!! I do love it!! I'm still dealing with a bit of guilt though, I'm horrible at accepting gifts from people. I rather spend my own money on expensive items


----------



## etk123

Oh Candice Yay!!!!!!!! Pink gold and diamonds!! Absolutely yummy! Don't feel guilty, let your father enjoy giving you an extravagant gift...it's gorgeous, congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jtc103

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> I had dinner with my dad a few days back....and confirmed my suspicions! He bought me a present
> 
> my new RG 4 diamond love! I love it so much! when I first got it and put it on I almost felt guilty taking such an extravagant gift from my Dad. But he insisted he bought it because he knows I love jewellery and he likes to "keep things even" between my sister and I (he supports her while shes doing her phd.) so he convinced me not to feel guilty about accepting the bracelet and now I love it!
> 
> it's a size 19 and fits like a true love bracelet should. the first few days of having it, it took some getting used to but now I think it's comfortable.
> 
> my previous WG love bracelet was a 20 and was loose, the 19 only moves about 2 inches up my arm and can twist around only if I force it to. also the diamonds are much more noticeable then I thought they would be, they're full or sparkle!
> 
> here's a quick pic! layered with my carolina bucci RED bracelet and Miss Mimi "Move" bracelet.



Love it Candice!  Congrats!


----------



## restricter

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> I had dinner with my dad a few days back....and confirmed my suspicions! He bought me a present
> 
> my new RG 4 diamond love! I love it so much! when I first got it and put it on I almost felt guilty taking such an extravagant gift from my Dad. But he insisted he bought it because he knows I love jewellery and he likes to "keep things even" between my sister and I (he supports her while shes doing her phd.) so he convinced me not to feel guilty about accepting the bracelet and now I love it!
> 
> it's a size 19 and fits like a true love bracelet should. the first few days of having it, it took some getting used to but now I think it's comfortable.
> 
> my previous WG love bracelet was a 20 and was loose, the 19 only moves about 2 inches up my arm and can twist around only if I force it to. also the diamonds are much more noticeable then I thought they would be, they're full or sparkle!
> 
> here's a quick pic! layered with my carolina bucci RED bracelet and Miss Mimi "Move" bracelet.



Wow!  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## *MJ*

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> I absolutely love the rainbow Love! It is just so gorgeous! I think I'd choose that
> 
> Wow, they look absolutely gorgeous! I'd love to have three Loves






			
				ojodeazul said:
			
		

> The rainbow love is my next love. It is soo fun.






			
				xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> As you already have a plain one... I'd 100% go for the coloured stones
> I'm thinking about this myself
> Its only as I have other pieces to aquire first why it's not next on my list otherwise I'd be saving for it now xx



Thank you so much for the input ladies!! 

I was already leaning towards the yg rainbow to wear with my rg, it's so pretty! ..or maybe the rg rainbow!! 

I'll be getting it in St Thomas, I have the most awesome SA there!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

hi everyone! i have a question about the all-pave diamond love bracelets. in particular the white gold one. does it come with exposed white gold screws? i have seen the one with diamonds instead of the screws, and one where the screws are covered in a black ceramic. is there one where the screws are just exposed white gold? just like the yellow and rose gold pave versions?


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Oh Candice Yay!!!!!!!! Pink gold and diamonds!! Absolutely yummy! Don't feel guilty, let your father enjoy giving you an extravagant gift...it's gorgeous, congrats!!!!!!!!!





jtc103 said:


> Love it Candice!  Congrats!





restricter said:


> Wow!  Congratulations!!!!



thanks for the reassurance ladies. I love it! I should have just bought the RG last year instead of the WG! but I love that when I look at it I know my dad took the time to figure out what kind of pieces I have been perusing .

he told me how he found out my size! my sister borrowed one of my dbty bracelets I had sized to fit close to my wrist- she sent it to my dad from Halifax and he brought this in to Cartier and told them how far it went up my wrist and they guessed from there!!!  sneaky dad and sister!!


----------



## Bethc

Candice0985 said:


> I had dinner with my dad a few days back....and confirmed my suspicions! He bought me a present
> 
> my new RG 4 diamond love! I love it so much! when I first got it and put it on I almost felt guilty taking such an extravagant gift from my Dad. But he insisted he bought it because he knows I love jewellery and he likes to "keep things even" between my sister and I (he supports her while shes doing her phd.) so he convinced me not to feel guilty about accepting the bracelet and now I love it!
> 
> it's a size 19 and fits like a true love bracelet should. the first few days of having it, it took some getting used to but now I think it's comfortable.
> 
> my previous WG love bracelet was a 20 and was loose, the 19 only moves about 2 inches up my arm and can twist around only if I force it to. also the diamonds are much more noticeable then I thought they would be, they're full or sparkle!
> View attachment 1959155
> 
> here's a quick pic! layered with my carolina bucci RED bracelet and Miss Mimi "Move" bracelet.



Beautiful!!  What a nice dad you have!


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> thanks for the reassurance ladies. I love it! I should have just bought the RG last year instead of the WG! but I love that when I look at it I know my dad took the time to figure out what kind of pieces I have been perusing .
> 
> he told me how he found out my size! my sister borrowed one of my dbty bracelets I had sized to fit close to my wrist- she sent it to my dad from Halifax and he brought this in to Cartier and told them how far it went up my wrist and they guessed from there!!!  sneaky dad and sister!!



OMG how sweet that they did all that sneaking to get you the correct size!!! I love it!


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> I had dinner with my dad a few days back....and confirmed my suspicions! He bought me a present
> 
> my new RG 4 diamond love! I love it so much! when I first got it and put it on I almost felt guilty taking such an extravagant gift from my Dad. But he insisted he bought it because he knows I love jewellery and he likes to "keep things even" between my sister and I (he supports her while shes doing her phd.) so he convinced me not to feel guilty about accepting the bracelet and now I love it!
> 
> it's a size 19 and fits like a true love bracelet should. the first few days of having it, it took some getting used to but now I think it's comfortable.
> 
> my previous WG love bracelet was a 20 and was loose, the 19 only moves about 2 inches up my arm and can twist around only if I force it to. also the diamonds are much more noticeable then I thought they would be, they're full or sparkle!
> View attachment 1959155
> 
> here's a quick pic! layered with my carolina bucci RED bracelet and Miss Mimi "Move" bracelet.



Congrats!!!  It looks really great on you!  Pls show us your various stacking looks!!! with your tennis, 5-motif vintage alhambra, etc. etc.  Your Dad is really sweet!!!


----------



## Candice0985

Bethc said:


> Beautiful!!  What a nice dad you have!



thanks bethc! I have THE best Dad ever! he's very supportive and always there if I need advice


----------



## beachy10

LamborghiniGirl said:


> hi everyone! i have a question about the all-pave diamond love bracelets. in particular the white gold one. does it come with exposed white gold screws? i have seen the one with diamonds instead of the screws, and one where the screws are covered in a black ceramic. is there one where the screws are just exposed white gold? just like the yellow and rose gold pave versions?




No, just those two versions.


----------



## EMDOC

freshie2096 said:
			
		

> Here is my thoughts: I would wait for the rose gold love bracelet if I were you, just because its more of classic and statement look, but this is just my personal preference tho. I had baby love in the past but returned it in exchange of love bracelet instead.



Get the Love because you'll always be thinking about it. I like the baby love too, but there's nothing like the iconic LOVE.


----------



## EMDOC

dlovechanel said:
			
		

> So 2 love bracelets on one wrist are heavy?
> 
> I'm planning to buy another love bracelet to stack with my yellow gold love bracelet. If it yes, then I have to think again about stacking bracelet.



Get another one. I barely feel my love cuff. I don't think it will be to heavy at all. I will definitely get another one in WG.


----------



## EMDOC

Cartier Mom said:
			
		

> Hi I've read this thread with interest!
> 
> I have a YG Love bracelet in the 17. I can wear a 16 but fitted. The narrowest part of my wrist measures 15cm.
> 
> I was wondering, if you had the opportunity to get a really good deal on a size 18 love cuff (1 diamond) would you do it? It's obviously going to be too big (I assume) as I have never tried on a cuff before. Can you pinch it close so it doesnt fall off??



I wouldn't get it just because it's a good deal. I own a cuff. My wrist is a little over 16 cm. my cuff is a size 18. You want it to be secure because it is open. It may be a good idea to go to a boutique and try on the 18 first. If it's too loose it could slide out of the open part.


----------



## cupcake34

> I had dinner with my dad a few days back....and confirmed my suspicions! He bought me a present
> 
> my new RG 4 diamond love! I love it so much! when I first got it and put it on I almost felt guilty taking such an extravagant gift from my Dad. But he insisted he bought it because he knows I love jewellery and he likes to "keep things even" between my sister and I (he supports her while shes doing her phd.) so he convinced me not to feel guilty about accepting the bracelet and now I love it!
> 
> it's a size 19 and fits like a true love bracelet should. the first few days of having it, it took some getting used to but now I think it's comfortable.
> 
> my previous WG love bracelet was a 20 and was loose, the 19 only moves about 2 inches up my arm and can twist around only if I force it to. also the diamonds are much more noticeable then I thought they would be, they're full or sparkle!



Yay, congrats!! It looks sooo nice!


----------



## angelicskater16




----------



## freshie2096

Just love to see those love pics 
Very nice!!!


----------



## Candice0985

my new 4 diamond RG love with my trinity silk bracelet (I just changed the cord today to dark purple) and tiffany dbty. I'm so in love with my love bracelet now!!! all feeling of guilt are washed away by rose gold and sparkles  I love my dad! he deserves the biggest hug ever! I keep teasing him and telling him if he keeps up with these sort of presents he'll get the good diapers when he's older.


----------



## Lovefour

Candice That was so sweet of your dad!!It looks amazing on you. It's my favorite piece i love the fact that I never take it off. I got mine engraved that might be something nice to do since it's so special from your dad! You have 3 moths to decide. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Candice0985

Lovefour said:


> Candice That was so sweet of your dad!!It looks amazing on you. It's my favorite piece i love the fact that I never take it off. I got mine engraved that might be something nice to do since it's so special from your dad! You have 3 moths to decide. Wear it in good health!



I might consider it, but I would want him to pick the engraving. he would probably put "for my oldest favoritest daughter" LOL. it's his favorite saying whenever he leaves me a voicemail


----------



## Lovefour

Candice0985 said:


> I might consider it, but I would want him to pick the engraving. he would probably put "for my oldest favoritest daughter" LOL. it's his favorite saying whenever he leaves me a voicemail



That would be perfect!! I feel like it's special to get engraved. 
I like the fact I can pass it down to my daughter and she will remember that her dad gave it to me on our 25th anniversary!


----------



## Candice0985

Lovefour said:


> That would be perfect!! I feel like it's special to get engraved.
> I like the fact I can pass it down to my daughter and she will remember that her dad gave it to me on our 25th anniversary!



that will be special!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Candice0985 said:


> my new 4 diamond RG love with my trinity silk bracelet (I just changed the cord today to dark purple) and tiffany dbty. I'm so in love with my love bracelet now!!! all feeling of guilt are washed away by rose gold and sparkles  I love my dad! he deserves the biggest hug ever! I keep teasing him and telling him if he keeps up with these sort of presents he'll get the good diapers when he's older.
> View attachment 1960116



omg i almost missed this!

it looks great on you!!  what an amazing dad you have!  congrats on your super special gift


----------



## Candice0985

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> omg i almost missed this!
> 
> it looks great on you!!  what an amazing dad you have!  congrats on your super special gift



thanks balenciagaplanet, I didn`t start a new thread....just kind of sneaked my reveal into the Cartier Love discussion  he is pretty awesome, not known for his jewellery gifts normally I get car related gifts or home `practical gifts`as he likes to call them


----------



## EMDOC

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> my new 4 diamond RG love with my trinity silk bracelet (I just changed the cord today to dark purple) and tiffany dbty. I'm so in love with my love bracelet now!!! all feeling of guilt are washed away by rose gold and sparkles  I love my dad! he deserves the biggest hug ever! I keep teasing him and telling him if he keeps up with these sort of presents he'll get the good diapers when he's older.



Gorg! Congrats.


----------



## EMDOC

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> I had dinner with my dad a few days back....and confirmed my suspicions! He bought me a present
> 
> my new RG 4 diamond love! I love it so much! when I first got it and put it on I almost felt guilty taking such an extravagant gift from my Dad. But he insisted he bought it because he knows I love jewellery and he likes to "keep things even" between my sister and I (he supports her while shes doing her phd.) so he convinced me not to feel guilty about accepting the bracelet and now I love it!
> 
> it's a size 19 and fits like a true love bracelet should. the first few days of having it, it took some getting used to but now I think it's comfortable.
> 
> my previous WG love bracelet was a 20 and was loose, the 19 only moves about 2 inches up my arm and can twist around only if I force it to. also the diamonds are much more noticeable then I thought they would be, they're full or sparkle!
> 
> here's a quick pic! layered with my carolina bucci RED bracelet and Miss Mimi "Move" bracelet.



I also wanted to comment on what you said about how a "true love bracelet should fit". I just purchased the love cuff in an 18. But I wasn't sure about the sizing, and my H/DY bracelets were bigger. I thought I should go up to a 19 (wrist size 16 1/3 cm) But I have to agree that love bracelets have a unique fit, and shouldn't look too big. It took me a day or so to get used to it now it's more comfortable to me as well. Also I work at a computer and I would hate to keep hitting the cuff on the desk. Yours looks great on you.


----------



## EMDOC

purseaddict86 said:
			
		

> Here is a pic of her 3 and my 2. She has been wearing all 3 of hers for 2 years now. They are fine. Don't worry about scratches or dents. These things will last forever. I met a lady who has been wearing hers for 15 years!!! Just wear it and enjoy!



Fantastic! All that Cartier... After a few seconds I have to look away, such an amazing picture. I need a WG LOVE now.


----------



## EMDOC

Phillyfan said:
			
		

> I'm neurotic about all my jewelry and bags. That is what I like about these bracelets. Since they stay on, I won't keep them saved in a box. Don't worry about the lines - they look great to me!



Agreed. Great way to get over the scratches and scuffs!


----------



## freshie2096

After seeing Cassie's love stacks, i just cannot resist to getting the third one myself, but i've chosen WG love over the RG love after all.......


----------



## EMDOC

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> By the way, I wish my two would separate like the ones in the picture above... but they stay really close together on my wrist and look like one bracelet.
> 
> Do you suppose she has different sizes and that's why they slide around and stay apart?  It looks like 2 different sizes to me.



I immediately thought she had 2 different sizes on. One size for the wrist an one size for the forearm.


----------



## EMDOC

Phillyfan said:
			
		

> My cuff needs to stay low down on my wrist. Otherwise the open ends will dig or cut into my skin. It fits pretty close. I have Yurman open style bracelets that can move further up my arm and don't cut into skin. But my Cartier really can't or it is not comfortable. But that is just me. From speaking with other people here (bb101), I've been told that a "17" bangle is not = to a "17" cuff. The bangles are slightly bigger. So if I want my cuff & bracelet to be exact same fit, I should do "16" bracelet. But I want my bracelet to be a little bigger so I will be getting the "17" when I decide which style. Still going back and forth between plain YG and semiprecious stones one!



I experience the same thing with my cuff vs DY cuffs. The Yurman won't pinch, but the Cartier will.


----------



## EMDOC

Vogue7 said:
			
		

> i wear four on my right & one on my left!



Love!!


----------



## EMDOC

kohl_mascara said:
			
		

> Aw, no need to worry about not buying it before the last increase.  Just think - you'll be saving an extra $500-$600 before the next one!
> 
> And yes. . .I get obsessed about things too and I literally can't stop thinking about it until I get it. Then am I only satiated!!
> 
> So if you can afford both, I would get both.  I also agree that the red card's 0% interest for 12 months is fantastic and will help you get the bracelet now without burdening your bank account too much with the additional frivole purchase.
> 
> Good luck!



I'm the same way. I get my self into a lot of trouble too.


----------



## EMDOC

Lanier said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a picture of their Love bracelet with either a Hermes clic clac or a David Yurman cable bracelet?








I'm wearing the LOVE cuff


----------



## EMDOC

ryu_chan said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I got a Tiffany DBTY bracelet to layer with my RG Love. I tried a tennis bracelet (too huge) and VCA Sweet Butterfly as well.  I liked the combination with DBTY best.  Very pretty together.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for those who are layering the DBTY with Love.
> 
> Does your DBTY bracelet get tangled with the Love bracelet when you wear them together?  Mine does get tangled, and I'm wondering if I should shorten the DBTY even more (already shortened to 6.5"). How tight do you wear the DBTY bracelet typically?



That's the problem I'm having with my other bracelets, so I asked for the DBTY for Christmas to wear with my LOVE cuff. It does look so nice together.


----------



## mlbags

freshie2096 said:


> After seeing Cassie's love stacks, i just cannot resist to getting the third one myself, but i've chosen WG love over the RG love after all.......




Gorgeous.
Please don't mind me asking as I can't see from your pics, but are their any diamonds on your bangles?


----------



## xblackxstarx

I think she is wearing two with 4 diamond and the wg is 10 diamond? x


----------



## freshie2096

mlbags said:


> Gorgeous.
> Please don't mind me asking as I can't see from your pics, but are their any diamonds on your bangles?



No you alright,  YG's are 6-diamond, WG  is 10-diamond


----------



## freshie2096

xblackxstarx said:


> I think she is wearing two with 4 diamond and the wg is 10 diamond? x



Very close and good eyes. YG's are 6-diamond


----------



## xblackxstarx

oooh i never knew you could have 6 diamond?  x



freshie2096 said:


> Very close and good eyes. YG's are 6-diamond


----------



## surfergirljen

Candice0985 said:


> my new 4 diamond RG love with my trinity silk bracelet (I just changed the cord today to dark purple) and tiffany dbty. I'm so in love with my love bracelet now!!! all feeling of guilt are washed away by rose gold and sparkles  I love my dad! he deserves the biggest hug ever! I keep teasing him and telling him if he keeps up with these sort of presents he'll get the good diapers when he's older.
> View attachment 1960116



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE IT!!!!!! YAYAYAYAY! So what made you change your mind about the LOVE though? Where did you buy it, on Bloor?

LOL at your diapers comment - my DH always threatens to put his parents in a home when they bug him too! Your dad is SO sweet!!


----------



## phillj12

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> thanks balenciagaplanet, I didn`t start a new thread....just kind of sneaked my reveal into the Cartier Love discussion  he is pretty awesome, not known for his jewellery gifts normally I get car related gifts or home `practical gifts`as he likes to call them



Congrats! What a wonderful gift from a very thoughtful dad! Enjoy!


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> my new 4 diamond RG love with my trinity silk bracelet (I just changed the cord today to dark purple) and tiffany dbty. I'm so in love with my love bracelet now!!! all feeling of guilt are washed away by rose gold and sparkles  I love my dad! he deserves the biggest hug ever! I keep teasing him and telling him if he keeps up with these sort of presents he'll get the good diapers when he's older.
> View attachment 1960116



The diaper comment cracked me up, I have to use it on my husband hehe! You know we need pics of all your different bracelet stack combos, you have delicious bracelets and we are always dying to see stacks with Loves. Don't forget your Love sisters!!!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> The diaper comment cracked me up, I have to use it on my husband hehe! You know we need pics of all your different bracelet stack combos, you have delicious bracelets and we are always dying to see stacks with Loves. Don't forget your Love sisters!!!


LOL it's an ongoing joke with my sister, dad and I. we always tease him that if he is nice to us we'll get him diapers made out of silk and cashmere 

will do! I'll post different stacks  today i'm enjoying my Love with just my silk trinity bracelet!


----------



## advokaitplm

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> my new 4 diamond RG love with my trinity silk bracelet (I just changed the cord today to dark purple) and tiffany dbty. I'm so in love with my love bracelet now!!! all feeling of guilt are washed away by rose gold and sparkles  I love my dad! he deserves the biggest hug ever! I keep teasing him and telling him if he keeps up with these sort of presents he'll get the good diapers when he's older.



That's what I tease my parents with too! Too funny!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE IT!!!!!! YAYAYAYAY! So what made you change your mind about the LOVE though? Where did you buy it, on Bloor?
> 
> LOL at your diapers comment - my DH always threatens to put his parents in a home when they bug him too! Your dad is SO sweet!!



haha ya it's an ongoing joke with my sister, dad and I  we tell him he'll get silk and cashmere diapers if he keeps up the good dad work LOL

the white gold just never popped on my skin tone, i'm really fair and it just didn't look vibrant or high end on me....but the RG I LOVE!!! my dad bought it at yorkdale  I went back to have my trinity silk bracelet changed and they did it for free because they noticed I was wearing my new love bracelet!

omg i'm contemplating the baby trinity LE christmas bracelet right now....it's soooo nice!


----------



## freshie2096

xblackxstarx said:


> oooh i never knew you could have 6 diamond?  x



6-diamond no longer available after 4-diamond got introduced....it's an older vision....


----------



## mlbags

Love bangles owners.... How bothered are you with body lotion, handcream, sunblock, hair styling products coming into contact with the bangle? Will these stain/oxidise/tarnish the gold in time to come??


----------



## freshie2096

mlbags said:


> Love bangles owners.... How bothered are you with body lotion, handcream, sunblock, hair styling products coming into contact with the bangle? Will these stain/oxidise/tarnish the gold in time to come??



It didn't happen on mine and I don't think most of chemical products can harm love bracelets that easily but again I could be wrong tho....


----------



## lumy_

Anyone able to authenticate Loves? If so, please take a look at my post in the Authenticate this-thread. I got my first Love from Cartier in Feb, and have been craving a second and I just found a pre-loved one locally that I want to have authenticated before I possibly buy it. (It's about 2 years old, old screw system.. The outlay of the text on the inside of the bracelet is different from my new screw system one, but matches older models that I've compared with from eBay images..)


----------



## xblackxstarx

congrats on your gorgeous new bracelet!!!  cant wait to see more stacks as you have such a beautiful collection of bracelets!!



Candice0985 said:


> LOL it's an ongoing joke with my sister, dad and I. we always tease him that if he is nice to us we'll get him diapers made out of silk and cashmere
> 
> will do! I'll post different stacks  today i'm enjoying my Love with just my silk trinity bracelet!


----------



## xblackxstarx

those who have a wg love.... has it actually turned grey? 
im thinking of a wg love but worried about it loosing shine/sparkle... how bad is it when it changed colour?
will it not stay white looking at all?
does it still look like a luxury piece of jewellery? xxx


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> congrats on your gorgeous new bracelet!!!  cant wait to see more stacks as you have such a beautiful collection of bracelets!!



thanks, i'll post pictures  here's my stack today


----------



## xblackxstarx

soooo pretty !!!
I love all three bracelets your wearing
Would you recommend the trinity cord bracelet?
I have one of the charity bracelets with a single rose gold ring... do you think i could get away with adding the trinity cord bracelet at the same time ? xx



Candice0985 said:


> thanks, i'll post pictures  here's my stack today
> View attachment 1964318


----------



## *MJ*

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> thanks, i'll post pictures  here's my stack today



So pretty!!


----------



## *MJ*

Ok ladies, I need your opinion once more please...

Currently have Rose Gold, so either:

RG plain with WG Full Diamond and YG plain...or
RG plain with WG 4 diamond and RG Rainbow.

Which stack do you like best? Thanks for the opinions!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

if this was MY choice 

RG plain with WG 4 diamond and RG Rainbow.
 would look so pretty !!



*MJ* said:


> Ok ladies, I need your opinion once more please...
> 
> Currently have Rose Gold, so either:
> 
> RG plain with WG Full Diamond and YG plain...or
> RG plain with WG 4 diamond and RG Rainbow.
> Thanks in advance"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which stack do you like best? Thanks for the opinions!!
> 
> RG plain with WG 4 diamond and RG Rainbow.
> 
> Which stack do you like best? Thanks for the opinions!!
> 
> RG plain with WG 4 diamond and RG Rainbow.
> 
> Which stack do you like best? Thanks for the opinions!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

actually i just reread and i read the gold colours wrong
both are beautiful combinations thats really tough to choose
i really love the idea of a rainbow love personally
but the look of 3 golds would look so stunning especially with the 10 dia wg 

hopefully someone can post photos if they have any similar stacks as this is though to choose from!! 



*MJ* said:


> Ok ladies, I need your opinion once more please...
> 
> Currently have Rose Gold, so either:
> 
> RG plain with WG Full Diamond and YG plain...or
> RG plain with WG 4 diamond and RG Rainbow.
> Thanks in advance"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which stack do you like best? Thanks for the opinions!!
> 
> RG plain with WG 4 diamond and RG Rainbow.
> 
> Which stack do you like best? Thanks for the opinions!!
> 
> RG plain with WG 4 diamond and RG Rainbow.
> 
> Which stack do you like best? Thanks for the opinions!!


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> soooo pretty !!!
> I love all three bracelets your wearing
> Would you recommend the trinity cord bracelet?
> I have one of the charity bracelets with a single rose gold ring... do you think i could get away with adding the trinity cord bracelet at the same time ? xx



thanks! I love my trinity cord bracelet. I just changed the silk cord to this dark purple. it's fun to change it for the seasons  I wear it a lot.
my sister has the plain rose gold love charity version and I have borrowed it and worn it with the trinity cord.


----------



## xblackxstarx

is there any chance you could get photos of the two worn together please ? xx



Candice0985 said:


> thanks! I love my trinity cord bracelet. I just changed the silk cord to this dark purple. it's fun to change it for the seasons  I wear it a lot.
> my sister has the plain rose gold love charity version and I have borrowed it and worn it with the trinity cord.


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> is there any chance you could get photos of the two worn together please ? xx



I wish I could! she lives in Halifax ( across the country) i'll see if she can bring it home with her for Christmas?


----------



## surfergirljen

Candice0985 said:


> I wish I could! she lives in Halifax ( across the country) i'll see if she can bring it home with her for Christmas?



Candice you're so lucky! Your dad is so sweet.  I'm going to hit the Birks 10% off thing next Thursday and see what damage I can incur with my $2500 credit note there yay! haha... thinking of the rose de matin diamond necklace or a small line bracelet, what do you think of line bracelets in rose gold?

ps what is this about a limited ed. trinity bracelet? do you have a picture?


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> Candice you're so lucky! Your dad is so sweet.  I'm going to hit the Birks 10% off thing next Thursday and see what damage I can incur with my $2500 credit note there yay! haha... thinking of the rose de matin diamond necklace or a small line bracelet, what do you think of line bracelets in rose gold?
> 
> ps what is this about a limited ed. trinity bracelet? do you have a picture?



hmmm not yet  go look next time your on bloor or in yorkdale, it's so delicate and pretty!! i'm dreaming about it lol and I know my dad is the best! I picked up  a card for him. and i'm going to write him a note  letting him know how much he is appreciated!

what is a line bracelet? is it like a tennis bracelet? if so I love birks tennis bracelet in RG so pretty! i'm sure there's SOMETHING at birks you can use your credit note on


----------



## schadenfreude

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> those who have a wg love.... has it actually turned grey?
> im thinking of a wg love but worried about it loosing shine/sparkle... how bad is it when it changed colour?
> will it not stay white looking at all?
> does it still look like a luxury piece of jewellery? xxx



It dulls down a lot. Still gorgeous but it doesn't scream luxe like the YG does.


----------



## simbabb

Hi all, I'm not sure if this is appropriate post, but I have a trinity bangle (with screw), and I can't seem to find it anywhere else, I'm guessing it has been discontinued.. And the problem is I lost one of the screw!!!!!! I am taking a vacation to Hong Kong, the screw was missing once I got off the plane  I called Cartier in HK and they told me they have to send my bangle to its backshop and it takes 2 weeks to get back to me if they have the screw?!?! And I'm leaving in 10 days... 

Does anyone here knows if Cartier in the US still sell replacement for a discontinued item, and if anyone know the price? Thank you!


----------



## cupcake34

> Ok ladies, I need your opinion once more please...
> 
> Currently have Rose Gold, so either:
> 
> RG plain with WG Full Diamond and YG plain...or
> RG plain with WG 4 diamond and RG Rainbow.
> 
> Which stack do you like best? Thanks for the opinions!!



I'd choose the stack with the rainbow Love! It's so pretty!


----------



## dlovechanel

*MJ* said:
			
		

> Ok ladies, I need your opinion once more please...
> 
> Currently have Rose Gold, so either:
> 
> RG plain with WG Full Diamond and YG plain...or
> RG plain with WG 4 diamond and RG Rainbow.
> 
> Which stack do you like best? Thanks for the opinions!!



For me, I would choose RG plain with WG full diamond and YG plain.

But actually, I like the plain one in every type of gold accept white gold. White gold love bracelet best with diamond, I like 4 diamond than 10 diamond. Because I like the screw motif on it. 

And I choose YG plain because it's very classic and elegance.

I guess my opinion is very subjective.

What about your heart? Which stack that your heart like it very much?


----------



## jessio312

I"m thinking of selling my two love bracelets; i currently have a yellow gold size 17 and a rose gold size 17 no diamonds, they are both new models..but i want them a little loose and i want to just sell them and get size 18s. 

How does everyone wear them? Whenever I ask around everyone says they are meant to be fitted, but it kind of bothers me. 

Thoughts?


----------



## lanasyogamama

jessio312 said:
			
		

> I"m thinking of selling my two love bracelets; i currently have a yellow gold size 17 and a rose gold size 17 no diamonds, they are both new models..but i want them a little loose and i want to just sell them and get size 18s.
> 
> How does everyone wear them? Whenever I ask around everyone says they are meant to be fitted, but it kind of bothers me.
> 
> Thoughts?



How long have you been wearing them?


----------



## LVoeletters

beachy10 said:


> I have a few Sydney Evan beaded bracelets I layer. I agree VCA sweets is cute layered. I also layer Tiffany YG beads with my Love.



oooo do you have pics??


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> my new 4 diamond RG love with my trinity silk bracelet (I just changed the cord today to dark purple) and tiffany dbty. I'm so in love with my love bracelet now!!! all feeling of guilt are washed away by rose gold and sparkles  I love my dad! he deserves the biggest hug ever! I keep teasing him and telling him if he keeps up with these sort of presents he'll get the good diapers when he's older.
> View attachment 1960116



AHHHHHHHHH! Congrats girl!!!!!!! That is so exciting and it looks PERFECT on you!!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> delicate chain bracelets work well with the love!



all of your bracelet pictures make me want to fly over to canada and play in your jewelry box for a day!


----------



## greenteawasabi

my brand new plain RG Love bracelet and Trinity XL ring


----------



## mlbags

Thank you to all the lovely members who took time to comment on my doubts of wearing it 24/7, lotion stains, new system screw insecurity and all ....... I am now a happy LOVE owner.

Presenting some 'action' pics wearing my new RG/4diamonds LOVE.
I am wearing a size 16.  I've got tiny wrists.


----------



## lanasyogamama

greenteawasabi said:


> my brand new plain RG Love bracelet and Trinity XL ring



Yay, we're Trinity XL twins!!



mlbags said:


> Thank you to all the lovely members who took time to comment on my doubts of wearing it 24/7, lotion stains, new system screw insecurity and all ....... I am now a happy LOVE owner.
> 
> Presenting some 'action' pics wearing my new RG/4diamonds LOVE.
> I am wearing a size 16.  I've got tiny wrists.



It's great on you, congrats!


----------



## Bethc

mlbags said:
			
		

> Thank you to all the lovely members who took time to comment on my doubts of wearing it 24/7, lotion stains, new system screw insecurity and all ....... I am now a happy LOVE owner.
> 
> Presenting some 'action' pics wearing my new RG/4diamonds LOVE.
> I am wearing a size 16.  I've got tiny wrists.



Gorgeous!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Bethc

greenteawasabi said:
			
		

> my brand new plain RG Love bracelet and Trinity XL ring



Love it with the trinity ring!!


----------



## purseaddict86

*MJ* said:
			
		

> Ok ladies, I need your opinion once more please...
> 
> Currently have Rose Gold, so either:
> 
> RG plain with WG Full Diamond and YG plain...or
> RG plain with WG 4 diamond and RG Rainbow.
> 
> Which stack do you like best? Thanks for the opinions!!



The first stack!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> all of your bracelet pictures make me want to fly over to canada and play in your jewelry box for a day!



you are welcome anytime!


----------



## Lovefour

mlbags said:


> Thank you to all the lovely members who took time to comment on my doubts of wearing it 24/7, lotion stains, new system screw insecurity and all ....... I am now a happy LOVE owner.
> 
> Presenting some 'action' pics wearing my new RG/4diamonds LOVE.
> I am wearing a size 16.  I've got tiny wrists.



It looks amazing! I am so happy for you. Like I said I have had no issues with new system. What did your SA say? Also keep us posted if there is any problem. Wear it in good health.


----------



## greenteawasabi

I just bought a plain RG bracelet with the new screw system and it's so easy to do by myself. just make sure u have screwed it on tightly before wear, cos the SA told me its usually the user not screwing it on tightly enough that caused the screw to loosen easily.


----------



## LVoeletters

is there a thread for pictures of stacking bracelets with the love bangle?


----------



## greenteawasabi

here's a pic of me stacking with my watch


----------



## CATEYES

greenteawasabi said:


> here's a pic of me stacking with my watch


Hot!!


----------



## chauntel85

So excited here is a pic


----------



## Fran0421

Ah this thread is amazing, it just makes me want to get one even more hehe.


----------



## TechPrincess

elliesaurus said:


> My bf bought me a RG bangle that has mostly "faded" to YG. I wouldn't trade it for another one, just because it was the one we hunted down together in France, but he wished he had gotten me YG instead.



Mine seems to be doing the same thing


----------



## lolakitten

A long overdue pic of my rose gold love. I've been wearing it since the end of September.


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> you are welcome anytime!


 PF road trip!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

TechPrincess said:


> Mine seems to be doing the same thing



Mine too, only after a month it started turning.


----------



## dlovechanel

lolakitten said:
			
		

> A long overdue pic of my rose gold love. I've been wearing it since the end of September.



Is it going to be yellowish?




			
				*NYC Princess* said:
			
		

> Mine too, only after a month it started turning.



Only a month?


----------



## lolakitten

dlovechanel said:


> Is it going to be yellowish?



Yellowish? Nope, it's the same colour as it's always been & the same as the rest of my RG jewelry.


----------



## jessio312

irenesarah said:


> hi ladies! sorry if these questions are dumb but i'm a little clueless, any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> hopefully i'll be getting my first love bracelet (torn between YG & RG ahh!), and i wanted to know any of you know if it would be possible for me to find it anywhere other than a Cartier boutique. The only boutique here in Michigan closed some time back so the next closest is Chicago - i called them to see if i would be able to purchase over the phone and have family pick it up for me next week before they come to Michigan - and they gave me a big fat nope! lol they said my only option would be to purchase from the Cartier website.
> 
> are there any department stores that carry Cartier jewelry? I checked my local Saks today and only saw watches - but i was hoping maybe i could order online or over the phone from a Saks (or wherever) in a different state only because i believe then i will not be charged sales tax? anyone know anything? if other states' department stores do carry it but for some reason i would still have to pay sales tax then i might as well purchase directly from the cartier website and i have no problem with that -- just wanted some more info!
> 
> anyone also know how long shipping takes from the Cartier website?
> 
> sorry for being so long winded! lol!


I have both yellow gold and rose gold and i love both. But first choice would be yellow gold. Also i got my second one off of the website.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

dlovechanel said:


> Is it going to be yellowish?
> 
> 
> 
> Only a month?



Check out my other thread. I've had it since end of September or so, but it started turning after a month. I brought it to Cartier who said RG will always do that. I compared to the new ones, and I would say its in between the original RG and YG. By itself with no comparison, it does look yellowish though.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I haven't been in this thread for a while now. I got a Cartier catalog in the mail about 2 weeks ago. Just now browsing thru it while in the car.  I see there is a new size love. I attached a pic.  It's the skinny one. Anyone know how much it is and if its already available for purchase?  Looking at the plain, no diamonds. Thanks


----------



## cupcake34

> I haven't been in this thread for a while now. I got a Cartier catalog in the mail about 2 weeks ago. Just now browsing thru it while in the car. I see there is a new size love. I attached a pic. It's the skinny one. Anyone know how much it is and if its already available for purchase? Looking at the plain, no diamonds. Thanks



I've seen this on the website, and I think this is one large bracelet. I don't think the Love is available in the skinny size by itself.


----------



## rosieroseanna

Love all your love bangles ladies, I'm hoping for one for my 30th


----------



## callmelulu

cupcake34 said:


> I've seen this on the website, and I think this is one large bracelet. I don't think the Love is available in the skinny size by itself.



Yes, I saw it at the store, it's a skinny attached to a reguar sized Love.  Personally I find it a little odd.


----------



## Bethc

So, my RG multicolored Love fell through (long story)... I was in Saks today returning something and just glanced at the Cartier store in Saks and they had something very interesting... A WG multicolored Love!!  I even love the stones that are in this one more than the RG version!

I still don't know how I'm going to stack them, but here they are, I'm so excited!


----------



## lolakitten

Bethc said:


> So, my RG multicolored Love fell through (long story)... I was in Saks today returning something and just glanced at the Cartier store in Saks and they had something very interesting... A WG multicolored Love!!  I even love the stones that are in this one more than the RG version!
> 
> I still don't know how I'm going to stack them, but here they are, I'm so excited!



Ohhh  that's so pretty!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Bethc said:


> So, my RG multicolored Love fell through (long story)... I was in Saks today returning something and just glanced at the Cartier store in Saks and they had something very interesting... A WG multicolored Love!!  I even love the stones that are in this one more than the RG version!
> 
> I still don't know how I'm going to stack them, but here they are, I'm so excited!


Congrats Bethc, it looks fab!!


----------



## wendy_bruin

Bethc said:
			
		

> So, my RG multicolored Love fell through (long story)... I was in Saks today returning something and just glanced at the Cartier store in Saks and they had something very interesting... A WG multicolored Love!!  I even love the stones that are in this one more than the RG version!
> 
> I still don't know how I'm going to stack them, but here they are, I'm so excited!



Congrats!  The bracelets look amazing on you. Your pix are very inspiring.


----------



## greenteawasabi

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> I haven't been in this thread for a while now. I got a Cartier catalog in the mail about 2 weeks ago. Just now browsing thru it while in the car.  I see there is a new size love. I attached a pic.  It's the skinny one. Anyone know how much it is and if its already available for purchase?  Looking at the plain, no diamonds. Thanks



hi I asked an SA in Malaysia and Australia about this and they both confirm the stack is ONE single bracelet. it costs Malaysian RM 750,000 which is about US$ 250, 000


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I've seen the joined bracelets before but I was hoping this was a new bangle. It would look nice to layer it with an original love if they made it single


----------



## dlovechanel

Bethc said:
			
		

> So, my RG multicolored Love fell through (long story)... I was in Saks today returning something and just glanced at the Cartier store in Saks and they had something very interesting... A WG multicolored Love!!  I even love the stones that are in this one more than the RG version!
> 
> I still don't know how I'm going to stack them, but here they are, I'm so excited!



Congratulation!! It's beautiful 

Could you please take some pictures of the WG multicolored love stack with the plain YG?

I wanna see how they look together when your hand hang down.

TIA


----------



## phillj12

Bethc said:
			
		

> So, my RG multicolored Love fell through (long story)... I was in Saks today returning something and just glanced at the Cartier store in Saks and they had something very interesting... A WG multicolored Love!!  I even love the stones that are in this one more than the RG version!
> 
> I still don't know how I'm going to stack them, but here they are, I'm so excited!



So much fun! Enjoy!


----------



## mlbags

*Bethc*, your LOVEs are lovely together..... so now you have most of the variation - plain + diamonds + coloured stones!  Major jealousy from me!!!


----------



## etk123

Bethc said:


> So, my RG multicolored Love fell through (long story)... I was in Saks today returning something and just glanced at the Cartier store in Saks and they had something very interesting... A WG multicolored Love!!  I even love the stones that are in this one more than the RG version!
> 
> I still don't know how I'm going to stack them, but here they are, I'm so excited!



 Love the cool color stones so much, congrats!!!!!


----------



## Bethc

lolakitten said:
			
		

> Ohhh  that's so pretty!!!  Congrats!






			
				Sammyjoe said:
			
		

> Congrats Bethc, it looks fab!!






			
				wendy_bruin said:
			
		

> Congrats!  The bracelets look amazing on you. Your pix are very inspiring.






			
				dlovechanel said:
			
		

> Congratulation!! It's beautiful
> 
> Could you please take some pictures of the WG multicolored love stack with the plain YG?
> 
> I wanna see how they look together when your hand hang down.
> 
> TIA






			
				phillj12 said:
			
		

> So much fun! Enjoy!






			
				mlbags said:
			
		

> Bethc, your LOVEs are lovely together..... so now you have most of the variation - plain + diamonds + coloured stones!  Major jealousy from me!!!






			
				etk123 said:
			
		

> Love the cool color stones so much, congrats!!!!!



Thank you ladies!  I've never seen this version before, it was love at first sight!!

dlovechanel - attached is a pic with my RG cuff


----------



## restricter

Bethc said:
			
		

> So, my RG multicolored Love fell through (long story)... I was in Saks today returning something and just glanced at the Cartier store in Saks and they had something very interesting... A WG multicolored Love!!  I even love the stones that are in this one more than the RG version!
> 
> I still don't know how I'm going to stack them, but here they are, I'm so excited!



Love it!


----------



## xblackxstarx

please please could you post more photos of the new wg with coloured stones love ?? i really love this bracelet but havent been able to find photos of ite on anyone anywhere!! 




Bethc said:


> Thank you ladies!  I've never seen this version before, it was love at first sight!!
> 
> dlovechanel - attached is a pic with my RG cuff


----------



## Bethc

restricter said:
			
		

> Love it!






			
				xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> please please could you post more photos of the new wg with coloured stones love ?? i really love this bracelet but havent been able to find photos of ite on anyone anywhere!!



Thank you ladies!!

I posted a few more pics in my reveal thread... My new Love!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Bethc said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies!!
> 
> I posted a few more pics in my reveal thread... My new Love!!



Congrats!!


----------



## rosieroseanna

I love the two together!


----------



## Sycomore

Isn't this piece interesting? 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/CARTIER-Love-Halsreif-in-18K-750-Gelbgold-58-4-Gramm-/181038887438?pt=DE_Mode_Accessoires_Schmuck_Schmuck&hash=item2a26c2320e#ht_8282wt_907
A love for the neck, I wonder how it looks on?


----------



## cupcake34

> Isn't this piece interesting?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/CARTIER-Love-...#ht_8282wt_907
> A love for the neck, I wonder how it looks on?



OMG! Is this authentic? 

I don't think it'd ever wear it - it's a bit OTT and also dangerous IMO.


----------



## GeoLove

Hi all. First post here. I've done a search and can't find the answer. My local jeweler has an "original" love bracelet recently acquired from an elderly customer and I was wondering if anyone knows what the first issue looks like. The markings are stampings instead of engravings and say the following : Aldo Cipullo. Cartier.  Love Bracelet.  1970. 18K. I'm not sure of the order, but those are the markings.  The bracelet is oval in shape and everything else about it looks good.  The faux screw stampings seem correct. I'm not sure of the screwdriver, but it is the flattened handle style.

If this is a correct piece, then I would like to purchase it for my wife. If it's a true first issue, then I think it's a bonus. Thanks.


----------



## Dilostyle

Bethc said:


> So, my RG multicolored Love fell through (long story)... I was in Saks today returning something and just glanced at the Cartier store in Saks and they had something very interesting... A WG multicolored Love!!  I even love the stones that are in this one more than the RG version!
> 
> I still don't know how I'm going to stack them, but here they are, I'm so excited!



So very very beautiful  I have a question and have asked many times and would like your opinion.  I currently am the very proud owner of a WG love bangle.  Yes... I am looking to add to my lonely WG with a YG.  My question is before i purchase are your loves the same size or does it not matter.  My WG is  loose and I wanted to YG one size down. Comment anyone?????


----------



## LoveBracelet

Antonio Loredo said:


> Isn't this piece interesting?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/CARTIER-Love-Halsreif-in-18K-750-Gelbgold-58-4-Gramm-/181038887438?pt=DE_Mode_Accessoires_Schmuck_Schmuck&hash=item2a26c2320e#ht_8282wt_907
> A love for the neck, I wonder how it looks on?



Wow, it looks real. I'm surprise I never heard of it, would also lie to see it on!


----------



## gooseberry

I stumbled upon this forum and oh man... it was love at first sight with the love bracelet! Thanks to all you wonderful love bracelet owners for such lovely pics and inspirational stacking! I went to Cartier the very next day, intending to buy the plain YG, but ended up getting the RG bracelet and RG love necklace -- they look so beautiful together I can't have one without the other.

It's been two days since, no loosening of the bracelet so far. So for those who are apprehensive about the new screw system, don't worry! I 'grilled' the SA about the new screw issues and he says just to ensure it's securely tightened when you put it on and it should be safe.

Thanks, peeps, once again for enabling!


----------



## gooseberry

mousdioufe said:


> new addition to my love collection



mousdioufe, may I know what love ring is that? The regular or mini? That's a truly gorgeous stack! TIA


----------



## purseaddict86

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> I haven't been in this thread for a while now. I got a Cartier catalog in the mail about 2 weeks ago. Just now browsing thru it while in the car.  I see there is a new size love. I attached a pic.  It's the skinny one. Anyone know how much it is and if its already available for purchase?  Looking at the plain, no diamonds. Thanks



This is one bracelet. It's a cuff!


----------



## purseaddict86

Dilostyle said:
			
		

> So very very beautiful  I have a question and have asked many times and would like your opinion.  I currently am the very proud owner of a WG love bangle.  Yes... I am looking to add to my lonely WG with a YG.  My question is before i purchase are your loves the same size or does it not matter.  My WG is  loose and I wanted to YG one size down. Comment anyone?????



Same size!


----------



## sparkle7

Candice0985 said:


> thanks, i'll post pictures  here's my stack today
> View attachment 1964318



is the diamond bracelet a messika move bracelet or is it another designer? thanks love your stack btw


----------



## seru

This thread is my downfall!
So I have been working abroad for the last two years with good money and low expenditures and suddenly find myself able to afford a love bracelet! I'm turning 25 in January so it would be a double Christmas/bday gift to myself (I'm also pretty sure that I'm at that stage now where the family gifts have dried up). I figure now is a good time because I expect to be getting married, having kids, mortgages etc, within the next 5-10 years and I feel sort of like if I don't do it now, there will never be a time when I have this cash to "spare".

So my question is: if I buy it while I'm still out here in Asia, will that cause any issues on my return to the UK? I'd be going to an authentic Cartier store etc, but is it possible that a foreign language reciept will be a problem? Do you guys think that will hurt my resale possibilities if that's what I choose to do with it in the future?
My main concern is that I don't get back into the UK until March, is there likely to be a price increase between now and then?

Thanks for any help... I am in love with everyone's beautiful bracelets!


----------



## beachy10

seru said:


> This thread is my downfall!
> So I have been working abroad for the last two years with good money and low expenditures and suddenly find myself able to afford a love bracelet! I'm turning 25 in January so it would be a double Christmas/bday gift to myself (I'm also pretty sure that I'm at that stage now where the family gifts have dried up). I figure now is a good time because I expect to be getting married, having kids, mortgages etc, within the next 5-10 years and I feel sort of like if I don't do it now, there will never be a time when I have this cash to "spare".
> 
> So my question is: if I buy it while I'm still out here in Asia, will that cause any issues on my return to the UK? I'd be going to an authentic Cartier store etc, but is it possible that a foreign language reciept will be a problem? Do you guys think that will hurt my resale possibilities if that's what I choose to do with it in the future?
> My main concern is that I don't get back into the UK until March, is there likely to be a price increase between now and then?
> 
> Thanks for any help... I am in love with everyone's beautiful bracelets!



I doubt you can return it to a different country.


----------



## Candice0985

sparkle7 said:


> is the diamond bracelet a messika move bracelet or is it another designer? thanks love your stack btw



no it's another designer called Miss Mimi....it's a new company out of Quebec....but it does look so much like the messika bracelet! I've often thought about asking the company if they have heard of Messika 

and thanks sparkle!


----------



## stmary

Hi guys,
    I thought of getting LOVE cuff for myself but a friend pointed out that it look like this magnetic bracelet and she sent me a pic and I see her point. I really want Cartier LOVE but I want the bangle to come from my future husband and I dont think that that would be soon. So i thought I found a loop hole and i can get myself the cuff instead but now I not so sure about the cuff since it looks like magnetic bracelet ( pic attached below). What do you guys think?


----------



## Jdacosta

Hey everyone, I was thinking of buying a cartier love bracelet for myself, just like the yellow/rose gold one in the picture below. Does anyone have the uk prices updadted or any trusted websites where they are selling these below retail prices?


----------



## stmary

Jdacosta said:


> Hey everyone, I was thinking of buying a cartier love bracelet for myself, just like the yellow/rose gold one in the picture below. Does anyone have the uk prices updadted or any trusted websites where they are selling these below retail prices?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1976767



Hi,
   I went to Cartier Harrods last week and the price is still the same as on their website (£4050).I asked the SA when is the next price increase and he said he has no idea.


----------



## Jdacosta

stmary said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I went to Cartier Harrods last week and the price is still the same as on their website (£4050).I asked the SA when is the next price increase and he said he has no idea.



Thats great, thanks, Ive been on the website but couldnt see the prices on there, maybe its because im on my ipad.


----------



## sparkle7

Candice0985 said:


> no it's another designer called Miss Mimi....it's a new company out of Quebec....but it does look so much like the messika bracelet! I've often thought about asking the company if they have heard of Messika
> 
> and thanks sparkle!




i just purchased the baby move bracelet from Messika in paris but would have loved a necklace as well but could not afford it. do you mind me asking the price of bracelet and if you have a website for this company? thank you so much


----------



## Candice0985

sparkle7 said:


> i just purchased the baby move bracelet from Messika in paris but would have loved a necklace as well but could not afford it. do you mind me asking the price of bracelet and if you have a website for this company? thank you so much



I don't think they have a website yet...I'll PM you!


----------



## Junkenpo

Antonio Loredo said:


> Isn't this piece interesting?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/CARTIER-Love-Halsreif-in-18K-750-Gelbgold-58-4-Gramm-/181038887438?pt=DE_Mode_Accessoires_Schmuck_Schmuck&hash=item2a26c2320e#ht_8282wt_907
> A love for the neck, I wonder how it looks on?



That looks like what the fabricants were wearing in the Cloud Atlas film. 

I'd love one.


----------



## greenteawasabi

stmary said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> I thought of getting LOVE cuff for myself but a friend pointed out that it look like this magnetic bracelet and she sent me a pic and I see her point. I really want Cartier LOVE but I want the bangle to come from my future husband and I dont think that that would be soon. So i thought I found a loop hole and i can get myself the cuff instead but now I not so sure about the cuff since it looks like magnetic bracelet ( pic attached below). What do you guys think?



I think if you're really thinking about the bracelet, get the bracelet. don't settle for the cuff. you will regret it. trust me. I just got the bracelet for myself , an I love me gift.


----------



## stmary

greenteawasabi said:


> I think if you're really thinking about the bracelet, get the bracelet. don't settle for the cuff. you will regret it. trust me. I just got the bracelet for myself , an I love me gift.



thank you. yes I thought about it the whole night last night (funny how a bracelet can make me loose my sleep) and decided to just get the bracelet and as for my future husband he can get the one with diamonds on it for me instead. LOL!


----------



## Bethc

stmary said:
			
		

> thank you. yes I thought about it the whole night last night (funny how a bracelet can make me loose my sleep) and decided to just get the bracelet and as for my future husband he can get the one with diamonds on it for me instead. LOL!



Sounds like a plan!!


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

If anyone sees a multi colored love will you kindly PM me. 
Thanks


----------



## Lanier

stmary said:


> Hi guys,
> I thought of getting LOVE cuff for myself but a friend pointed out that it look like this magnetic bracelet and she sent me a pic and I see her point. I really want Cartier LOVE but I want the bangle to come from my future husband and I dont think that that would be soon. So i thought I found a loop hole and i can get myself the cuff instead but now I not so sure about the cuff since it looks like magnetic bracelet ( pic attached below). What do you guys think?



Get the bracelet if that is what you truly want! Maybe future hubby can buy you another one down the road.


----------



## 31ruuecaambon

I think the Love bracelet will NEVER go out of style. If I ever (ever lol) save up (EVER SAVE up haha) I will wear it 24/7 and I think it is a classic piece  can wear and pass down to my future daughter.


----------



## greenteawasabi

Lanier said:
			
		

> Get the bracelet if that is what you truly want! Maybe future hubby can buy you another one down the road.



I absolutely agree with Lanier !!!


----------



## stmary

Do you guys know when is the next price increase? Or have any guess at all? Im planning to get sometime early next year but I'm afraid if they increase it in Jan/Feb because i think im only getting it in march for my birthday


----------



## LVoeletters

stmary said:
			
		

> thank you. yes I thought about it the whole night last night (funny how a bracelet can make me loose my sleep) and decided to just get the bracelet and as for my future husband he can get the one with diamonds on it for me instead. LOL!



That's my plan too, but after seeing Candice's gorgeous 4 diamond RG it makes me wish I waited to get the diamond! But it was important to me to keep like the dream of getting that one from a boy lmao. Until then I love my plain rg


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> That's my plan too, but after seeing Candice's gorgeous 4 diamond RG it makes me wish I waited to get the diamond! But it was important to me to keep like the dream of getting that one from a boy lmao. Until then I love my plain rg



I love yours!! I regret selling my WG love now, if I kept it I would have had an awesome pair! keep the RG that you bought for yourself and hold out for a diamond love 

it can be the love you bought like the strong independent woman you are, and the diamond love can be from someone you love!




 but I love that my dad  bought it for me, means that much more!


----------



## darkangel07760

Junkenpo said:


> That looks like what the fabricants were wearing in the Cloud Atlas film.
> 
> I'd love one.



Oh my.  Is that a real Cartier?  How lovely!


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> I love yours!! I regret selling my WG love now, if I kept it I would have had an awesome pair! keep the RG that you bought for yourself and hold out for a diamond love
> 
> it can be the love you bought like the strong independent woman you are, and the diamond love can be from someone you love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I love that my dad  bought it for me, means that much more!



Thats exactly what I thought to do originally. I think its SO sweet your dad got you that!! And I hear you, I'm ITCHING to layer another bangle with my love...... but perhaps I may go the VCA signature perlee route while I wait for a boy to give me the diamond one lmao!


----------



## LVoeletters

beachy10 said:


> I have a few Sydney Evan beaded bracelets I layer. I agree VCA sweets is cute layered. I also layer Tiffany YG beads with my Love.



ooooo please post pics!!!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

i am literally drooling over the love bracelets posted here....so can u pls tell me if its worth while getting the original Charles Revson love bracelet to see if i love wearing it as much as you guys do or save up and and get the current one in real gold? i have never had a "permanent" and kind of heavier bracelet (ex. not dbty type) and i am not sure if i can handle wearing it day and night thou the idea of my partner not needing to undo my bracelets nightly does excite me!!! some of the bracelets i wear daily now i cannot put on or take off and that really pisses me off....so i appreciate your opinions on the "permanent" wear as well as whether its a good idea to start with a second hand original electroplate bracelet? also reading about some people having allergies i am wondering if the electroplate bracelet is more likely to give me issues or not? thanks in advance!


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Thats exactly what I thought to do originally. I think its SO sweet your dad got you that!! And I hear you, I'm ITCHING to layer another bangle with my love...... but perhaps I may go the VCA signature perlee route while I wait for a boy to give me the diamond one lmao!



that would be AMAZING!!! love the perlee bangles


----------



## Maryam89

i cant get enough of cartier !!!!


----------



## Samia

Maryam89 said:


> i cant get enough of cartier !!!!



Lovely!! The stack is gorgeous!


----------



## dlovechanel

Maryam89 said:
			
		

> i cant get enough of cartier !!!!



I like your juste un clou bracelet. Is it yellow gold or rose gold?


----------



## greenteawasabi

Maryam89 said:
			
		

> i cant get enough of cartier !!!!



wowwww what a collection


----------



## Maryam89

dlovechanel said:


> I like your juste un clou bracelet. Is it yellow gold or rose gold?



yellow gold =D


----------



## phillj12

Maryam89 said:
			
		

> i cant get enough of cartier !!!!



Wow! So pretty and fun!


----------



## TechPrincess

Maryam89 said:


> i cant get enough of cartier !!!!



LOVE it - totally jealous of your stack!!


----------



## dlovechanel

Maryam89 said:
			
		

> yellow gold =D



I want it!!!! So gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cupcake34

Could anyone who has a diamond or rainbow love measure the stones? I'd like to know how big they are.

Do they cover the whole (-) sign of the love or are they smaller than that?


----------



## phillj12

I don't have something to measure but maybe u can see here. The diamonds are quite small, but the colored stones seem to pop much more although they have to be the same size..


----------



## Bethc

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> Could anyone who has a diamond or rainbow love measure the stones? I'd like to know how big they are.
> 
> Do they cover the whole (-) sign of the love or are they smaller than that?



Here's a pic of mine, the stones are smaller than the screws.  Hope that helps.


----------



## cupcake34

Thanks for your help! 

I wonder if the space surrounding the stones is very wide? Or does it appear wider in pictures than IRL?


----------



## zeusthegreatest

zeusthegreatest said:
			
		

> i am literally drooling over the love bracelets posted here....so can u pls tell me if its worth while getting the original Charles Revson love bracelet to see if i love wearing it as much as you guys do or save up and and get the current one in real gold? i have never had a "permanent" and kind of heavier bracelet (ex. not dbty type) and i am not sure if i can handle wearing it day and night thou the idea of my partner not needing to undo my bracelets nightly does excite me!!! some of the bracelets i wear daily now i cannot put on or take off and that really pisses me off....so i appreciate your opinions on the "permanent" wear as well as whether its a good idea to start with a second hand original electroplate bracelet? also reading about some people having allergies i am wondering if the electroplate bracelet is more likely to give me issues or not? thanks in advance!



Any advise please?


----------



## cupcake34

> Any advise please?



Well, I think everyone's different. Personally, I love the idea of wearing the bracelet 24/7 and it does not bother me at all. At first I thought I wouldn't be able to do this but now I cannot imagine my wrist without my love bracelet  

If you're not sure that you like a permanent bracelet, maybe buy a cheap bangle first (e.g. something made of silver) and see if you like wearing a heavy bangle permanently.


----------



## cupcake34

I wonder whether it is ok to take the bracelet on/off once a year? Or would that damage the screws too much?


----------



## kiana904

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> I wonder whether it is ok to take the bracelet on/off once a year? Or would that damage the screws too much?



I think removing the bracelet once in awhile should be fine. There are circumstances when removing it for a short period of time is better, i.e. when you are checked in in the hospital, traveling to not very safe destinations for vacation etc. it should not damage the screws as long as you are not doing it too much. It would be ridiculous to literally not be able to remove it when you need to. For something that expensive, I expect it should hold up as long as proper care is given. That's just my opinion though. Hth.


----------



## cupcake34

> I think removing the bracelet once in awhile should be fine. There are circumstances when removing it for a short period of time is better, i.e. when you are checked in in the hospital, traveling to not very safe destinations for vacation etc. it should not damage the screws as long as you are not doing it too much. It would be ridiculous to literally not be able to remove it when you need to. For something that expensive, I expect it should hold up as long as proper care is given. That's just my opinion though. Hth.



Thanks! I'll probably have to remove it once a year, so I think I should be fine? If the screws do get damaged one day, would Cartier also be able to repair them in the new screw system?


----------



## chicmom78

Question, does cartier international send out emails to random people or only to people that have ordered through their website? I'm only asking because I was at the computer and I was going through emails and I saw a (generic) email from cartier on my husbands acct. of course I got excited wondering if he ordered me something. We do not own any cartier pieces and have never received an email from them before so I'm just wondering why he would be on their email list?! I did not open the email because he would see that I read it and if in fact he did get me something it would ruin the surprise. In probably reading way too much into this


----------



## Babsiegirl

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> Thanks! I'll probably have to remove it once a year, so I think I should be fine? If the screws do get damaged one day, would Cartier also be able to repair them in the new screw system?



I take my bracelet on/ off with no problems. I don't wear it 24/7. I'll wear it a few times during the week and then maybe not wear it for awhile. I would think they could fix it if something were to go wrong.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

chicmom78 said:


> Question, does cartier international send out emails to random people or only to people that have ordered through their website? I'm only asking because I was at the computer and I was going through emails and I saw a (generic) email from cartier on my husbands acct. of course I got excited wondering if he ordered me something. We do not own any cartier pieces and have never received an email from them before so I'm just wondering why he would be on their email list?! I did not open the email because he would see that I read it and if in fact he did get me something it would ruin the surprise. In probably reading way too much into this



 i'd say he either subscribed to their newsletter as he would like to surprise you or is on their system   as he bought a surprise for u.  dont think cartier sends emails to random people....


----------



## chicmom78

zeusthegreatest said:
			
		

> i'd say he either subscribed to their newsletter as he would like to surprise you or is on their system   as he bought a surprise for u.  dont think cartier sends emails to random people....



Thank you I just wasn't sure if maybe another company sold his info to them or something. Either way, gift or no gift, it added a little excitement to my day


----------



## Happy Days 2012

Babsiegirl said:


> I take my bracelet on/ off with no problems. I don't wear it 24/7. I'll wear it a few times during the week and then maybe not wear it for awhile. I would think they could fix it if something were to go wrong.



Same here.  I think Cartier also sells replacement screws if necessary (although I haven't had to buy one yet, so I can't tell you from personal experience).


----------



## karo

My birthday is today and I'm extremely happy to reveal my new LOVE wedding ring in white gold!!!


----------



## Bethc

karo said:
			
		

> My birthday is today and I'm extremely happy to reveal my new LOVE wedding ring in white gold!!!



Lovely! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## karo

Bethc said:
			
		

> Lovely! Happy Birthday!!



Thanks a lot Bethc!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

karo said:


> My birthday is today and I'm extremely happy to reveal my new LOVE wedding ring in white gold!!!


happy bday to u! and its very beautiful and shiny! congrats!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

karo said:


> My birthday is today and I'm extremely happy to reveal my new LOVE wedding ring in white gold!!!



Love your photos!! Gorgeous on you  what program did you use to edit the first photo of the box? I love the effect!!


----------



## etk123

karo said:


> My birthday is today and I'm extremely happy to reveal my new LOVE wedding ring in white gold!!!



Happy birthday and Yayyyyy! It looks gorgeous with your wedding set, I knew it would lol!! It's so funny, I hardly ever wear mine on my wedding hand, but today I did, with a thin eternity just like yours, and then I clicked here and saw that you had your gorgeous shiny new ring on I was so excited that we both did! Congratulations, it's perfect!!


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

karo said:


> My birthday is today and I'm extremely happy to reveal my new LOVE wedding ring in white gold!!!



Stunning! Is it the wedding band or ring?


----------



## bagladyseattle

karo said:


> My birthday is today and I'm extremely happy to reveal my new LOVE wedding ring in white gold!!!



Happy Birthday! What a great birthday present!  Lucky birthday girl!  Congrats and it's perfect on your finger.  Enjoy.


----------



## mlbags

cupcake34 said:


> Could anyone who has a diamond or rainbow love measure the stones? I'd like to know how big they are.
> 
> Do they cover the whole (-) sign of the love or are they smaller than that?



Cartier told me the diamonds are at 0.10pointer each, so that makes 0.40pointers in total on one bracelet (for the 4 diamonds bracelet, of course).


----------



## mlbags

zeusthegreatest said:


> i am literally drooling over the love bracelets posted here....so can u pls tell me if its worth while getting the original Charles Revson love bracelet to see if i love wearing it as much as you guys do or save up and and get the current one in real gold? i have never had a "permanent" and kind of heavier bracelet (ex. not dbty type) and i am not sure if i can handle wearing it day and night thou the idea of my partner not needing to undo my bracelets nightly does excite me!!! some of the bracelets i wear daily now i cannot put on or take off and that really pisses me off....so i appreciate your opinions on the "permanent" wear as well as whether its a good idea to start with a second hand original electroplate bracelet? also reading about some people having allergies i am wondering if the electroplate bracelet is more likely to give me issues or not? thanks in advance!



I did wear a bangle and on purpose, wore it 24/7 for a couple of days before I know that I can and would like to wear the Love bracelet 24/7.

However, despite having done this, nothing beats the thrill (and I didn't get this when I was wearing the 'ordinary' bangle) of knowing I have a Love bracelet on my wrist the moment I open my eyes in the mornings!


----------



## phillj12

karo said:
			
		

> My birthday is today and I'm extremely happy to reveal my new LOVE wedding ring in white gold!!!



So exciting! Happy birthday and congrats on the lovely ring!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

thanks guys for your suggestions! i will start with a bangle 24 x 7 and see... but i am such a pain... started checking love rings and thinking i can get one sooner and get the real love bracelet when i can afford it! i am still checking the original love bracelet but they go crazy on ebay... over $1000 in good condition for Gold Electroplate???  i am too scared to go to cartier and get my sizes right in the ring and the bracelet.  would u be able to advise if i am 6.5 in tiffany should i be getting 54 in cartier love  5 mm (not the thinner ring). or should i go up in size as its a wider ring? my wrist is 15cm so reading here i take it i should go for 17 in the bracelet as i dont want it too loose or too tight? thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## darkangel07760

karo said:


> My birthday is today and I'm extremely happy to reveal my new LOVE wedding ring in white gold!!!



So very lovely!!


----------



## karo

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> So very lovely!!



Thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## karo

phillj12 said:
			
		

> So exciting! Happy birthday and congrats on the lovely ring!



Thank you philij12!!


----------



## karo

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday! What a great birthday present!  Lucky birthday girl!  Congrats and it's perfect on your finger.  Enjoy.



Thank you dear!!! I'm really happy my DH got me this!


----------



## karo

CHANELGIRL96 said:
			
		

> Stunning! Is it the wedding band or ring?



Thank you! It's the wedding band I think


----------



## karo

etk123 said:
			
		

> Happy birthday and Yayyyyy! It looks gorgeous with your wedding set, I knew it would lol!! It's so funny, I hardly ever wear mine on my wedding hand, but today I did, with a thin eternity just like yours, and then I clicked here and saw that you had your gorgeous shiny new ring on I was so excited that we both did! Congratulations, it's perfect!!



Thanks etk123! It does look good with the eternity ring  Would love to see your pics too!


----------



## karo

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> Love your photos!! Gorgeous on you  what program did you use to edit the first photo of the box? I love the effect!!



Thanks honey! I used instagram - I don't remember which filter but will try to find it for you later ans let you know.


----------



## karo

zeusthegreatest said:
			
		

> happy bday to u! and its very beautiful and shiny! congrats!!!



Thank you dear!


----------



## Monaliceke

Maryam89 said:


> i cant get enough of cartier !!!!



Gorgeous JUC ring!  Congrats!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karo said:


> My birthday is today and I'm extremely happy to reveal my new LOVE wedding ring in white gold!!!



Happy belated Bday!!!


Can you tell me how much is this? it's lovely!!


----------



## karo

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Happy belated Bday!!!
> 
> 
> Can you tell me how much is this? it's lovely!!



Thank you so much Crispedrosa! I think it costs 940 EUR.


----------



## XCCX

karo said:


> My birthday is today and I'm extremely happy to reveal my new LOVE wedding ring in white gold!!!



Soooo gorgeous! I just love the love wedding band! Perfect thickness to be stacked! Congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

my little trinity group!


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

LamborghiniGirl said:


> my little trinity group!



saw your reveal on instagram! IN LOVE WITH THESE BRACELETS!!!!


----------



## Bethc

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> my little trinity group!



Wow!  Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

LamborghiniGirl said:


> my little trinity group!



Beautiful stack!


----------



## CATEYES

LamborghiniGirl said:


> my little trinity group!


Holy bracelets! Best stack yet!


----------



## kiana904

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> my little trinity group!



Love your stack! Stunning!


----------



## phillj12

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> my little trinity group!



O.M.G.! One...Serious...Stack!

That's gorgeous!!! Love the combo and feeling slightly green with envy!! They are truly stunning!

Just curious, are they all the same size and do u plan to wear all three 24/7?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> saw your reveal on instagram! IN LOVE WITH THESE BRACELETS!!!!



thanks love!! 



Bethc said:


> Wow!  Just gorgeous!!!



thank you Beth, you are the one that started this mess at that lunch 



Sammyjoe said:


> Beautiful stack!



thank you!! 



CATEYES said:


> Holy bracelets! Best stack yet!



thank you CATEYES, but hardly!! i have seen so much better from the ladies here 



kiana904 said:


> Love your stack! Stunning!



thanks!! 



phillj12 said:


> O.M.G.! One...Serious...Stack!
> 
> That's gorgeous!!! Love the combo and feeling slightly green with envy!! They are truly stunning!
> 
> Just curious, are they all the same size and do u plan to wear all three 24/7?



yes they are all size 16, and i have been wearing them pretty much continuously. i do take off the pave ones for sleep and showering though. i chose the size based on how i like some of my other favorite bracelets to fit. so when i went to the store, i brought my favorites along, to try on with them, and that helped me choose the size.


----------



## Bethc

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you Beth, you are the one that started this mess at that lunch!
> 
> .



Thanks, but i think you've far surpassed me at this point, just amazing!!
Are you wearing the RG CDC too?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Bethc said:


> Thanks, but i think you've far surpassed me at this point, just amazing!!
> Are you wearing the RG CDC too?



I was feeling particularly alone this birthday and Christmas season, so you see the level of gifting I resorted to  yes that rose gold CDC is amazing. Works perfectly with Cartier pieces. Have you seen the new version, where the front plate has diamonds? I am lusting over the thin Kelly version of that.


----------



## sjunky13

LamborghiniGirl said:


> my little trinity group!



Fab! Do you think you will add another pave? 

Looks amazing!


----------



## cupcake34

Is it ok to use the jewelry cleaning gel from the Love cleaning kit for other jewelry as well, e.g. Tiffany diamonds?


----------



## kobe939

Just beautiful!!
Which gold you like the most? Just curious. :Groucho:



LamborghiniGirl said:


> my little trinity group!


----------



## amanda_wanghx

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> my little trinity group!



Love the bangles!!!


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Merry Xmas everyone!!! Xmas gift from hubby..


----------



## kpai

cupcake34 said:


> Is it ok to use the jewelry cleaning gel from the Love cleaning kit for other jewelry as well, e.g. Tiffany diamonds?


yes, i use it on all my jewelry.  the gel makes the tiffany diamonds even more sparkly.


----------



## Bethc

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> I was feeling particularly alone this birthday and Christmas season, so you see the level of gifting I resorted to  yes that rose gold CDC is amazing. Works perfectly with Cartier pieces. Have you seen the new version, where the front plate has diamonds? I am lusting over the thin Kelly version of that.



Yes, they're all so pretty!  At this point, I've moved the CDC over to my other wrist with my Rolex.  I can't add a pave piece, as much as I'd love too.  The only other bracelet I may add is a JUC.  I love the way it looks with my Love stack.


----------



## karo

amanda_wanghx said:


> Merry Xmas everyone!!! Xmas gift from hubby..
> 
> View attachment 1994922



Congratulations! It's stunning!


----------



## karo

LamborghiniGirl said:


> my little trinity group!


This is breathtaking! My dreamstack! It's stunning! Congratulations


----------



## chicmom78

"LOVE, LOVE here we are" ~ Pablo Neruda


It FINALLY Happened!!! My sweet sweet DH surprised me with my very own YG love bracelet! I can hardly believe it, he took my breath away with such an amazing surprise this morning I am so grateful and elated!



















I will post mod shots later, my kids are distracting me with their new toys and when we put the bracelet on we need to focus! I hope it fits, he guessed the size (18) and it looks right but I can exchange if its not. Merry christmas everyone!


----------



## cupcake34

Congrats to everyone who have received their new loves for xmas


----------



## poodlicious

chicmom78 said:
			
		

> "LOVE, LOVE here we are" ~ Pablo Neruda
> 
> It FINALLY Happened!!! My sweet sweet DH surprised me with my very own YG love bracelet! I can hardly believe it, he took my breath away with such an amazing surprise this morning I am so grateful and elated!
> 
> I will post mod shots later, my kids are distracting me with their new toys and when we put the bracelet on we need to focus! I hope it fits, he guessed the size (18) and it looks right but I can exchange if its not. Merry christmas everyone!



Gorgeous!  What a sweet hubby!  Happy Holidays!


----------



## phillj12

amanda_wanghx said:
			
		

> Merry Xmas everyone!!! Xmas gift from hubby..



So pretty and what a fun surprise! Isn't it the best when you get something you **really** want! ENJOY!


----------



## phillj12

chicmom78 said:
			
		

> "LOVE, LOVE here we are" ~ Pablo Neruda
> 
> It FINALLY Happened!!! My sweet sweet DH surprised me with my very own YG love bracelet! I can hardly believe it, he took my breath away with such an amazing surprise this morning I am so grateful and elated!
> 
> I will post mod shots later, my kids are distracting me with their new toys and when we put the bracelet on we need to focus! I hope it fits, he guessed the size (18) and it looks right but I can exchange if its not. Merry christmas everyone!



Yay! Congrats! So much fun opening that box and seeing the Love! Enjoy and Merry Xmas!


----------



## karo

chicmom78 said:
			
		

> "LOVE, LOVE here we are" ~ Pablo Neruda
> 
> It FINALLY Happened!!! My sweet sweet DH surprised me with my very own YG love bracelet! I can hardly believe it, he took my breath away with such an amazing surprise this morning I am so grateful and elated!
> 
> I will post mod shots later, my kids are distracting me with their new toys and when we put the bracelet on we need to focus! I hope it fits, he guessed the size (18) and it looks right but I can exchange if its not. Merry christmas everyone!



What a sweet DH you have! Congrats on your gift. It's stunning! Can't wait to see the modeling pics


----------



## stmary

very sweet hubby you have there. wear it in good health. YG looks so lovely.


----------



## EMDOC

stmary said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> I thought of getting LOVE cuff for myself but a friend pointed out that it look like this magnetic bracelet and she sent me a pic and I see her point. I really want Cartier LOVE but I want the bangle to come from my future husband and I dont think that that would be soon. So i thought I found a loop hole and i can get myself the cuff instead but now I not so sure about the cuff since it looks like magnetic bracelet ( pic attached below). What do you guys think?



I have the LOVE cuff and its fine. The other bracelet is trying for the Cartier look, but any LOVE aficionado can tell the real from the imitators. There are imitation full bangles out there too, so that should not be the reason to deter you from getting what you really want.  I like the idea of being able to switch wrists or take off the cuff if I feel like it. So if you LOVE the cuff, then get the cuff. It's more rare than the bracelet anyway.


----------



## CATEYES

chicmom78 said:


> "LOVE, LOVE here we are" ~ Pablo Neruda
> 
> 
> It FINALLY Happened!!! My sweet sweet DH surprised me with my very own YG love bracelet! I can hardly believe it, he took my breath away with such an amazing surprise this morning I am so grateful and elated!
> 
> View attachment 1995051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1995052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1995055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1995056
> 
> 
> I will post mod shots later, my kids are distracting me with their new toys and when we put the bracelet on we need to focus! I hope it fits, he guessed the size (18) and it looks right but I can exchange if its not. Merry christmas everyone!


Yay! Congrats and Merry Christmas! I hope it fits.....


----------



## CATEYES

amanda_wanghx said:


> Merry Xmas everyone!!! Xmas gift from hubby..
> 
> View attachment 1994922


Congrats & Merry Christmas!! This is so pretty & shiny


----------



## Engel

Ladies, I am in need of information on the LOVE rings, how many mm they have.

I finally found in the cartier website information on the LOVE wedding band, the one with diamonds is 4 mm and the one without diamonds is 3,6 mm. But they have no information on how many mm the thicker version (yellow gold with 3 diamonds and yellow gold without diamonds) that I am interested at cost.

They will be new wedding rings for me and my husband, but we cant go to Cartier until we actually go to buy the rings, as they dont have a boutique near us. We will only buy them middle of next year, because I am on a diet and may be one ring size smaller in 6 months.


*So, again, if anyone can measure their thick cartier love rings in yellow gold, the version with 3 diamonds and the version without diamonds, I would love (no pun intended) that!!! I hope they are the same thickness, IMO it would be weird if mine was thicker than my husband's.* 

Thanks in advance for any help!!!


----------



## chicmom78

Thanks everyone, I am so happy!! My DH guessed the size and got an 18. I think it's a little big so I am going to go to cartier today or tmrw and see if the 17 is a better fit. My wrist is 15.5 so a 17 should be perfect  and he didn't get a cleaning kit so I am going to ask for one


----------



## alundpr

Just arrived!  Love Bracelet in yellow gold.


----------



## poodlicious

alundpr said:


> View attachment 1996521
> 
> 
> Just arrived!  Love Bracelet in yellow gold.



Gorgeous!! You wear it well. Congrats!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

sjunky13 said:


> Fab! Do you think you will add another pave?
> 
> Looks amazing!



probably not, as rose gold is my favorite metal and the pave really covers it up. so i wouldn't want to get a rose gold pave. i have seen these pave ones with colored stones or diamonds which i do plan on pursuing, not sure if it is a special order though?



kobe939 said:


> Just beautiful!!
> Which gold you like the most? Just curious. :Groucho:



lol! i don't really like any of them on their own. when i went into the store, i tried on the rose gold plain, and the white and yellow pave all together at once. that was the look i always knew i wanted on my wrist, which required all three 



amanda_wanghx said:


> Love the bangles!!!



thanks!!



Bethc said:


> Yes, they're all so pretty!  At this point, I've moved the CDC over to my other wrist with my Rolex.  I can't add a pave piece, as much as I'd love too.  The only other bracelet I may add is a JUC.  I love the way it looks with my Love stack.



have you tried the Clou? I found it sat kind of oddly on my wrist, no matter which size-- I would love to hear how it feels for you 



karo said:


> This is breathtaking! My dreamstack! It's stunning! Congratulations




thank you so much!!


----------



## chicmom78

alundpr said:
			
		

> Just arrived!  Love Bracelet in yellow gold.



Beautiful! Looks like it fits perfectly, what size is it?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

alundpr said:


> View attachment 1996521
> 
> 
> Just arrived!  Love Bracelet in yellow gold.



so beautiful on you!!  let's see it with your fabulous CDC


----------



## alundpr

LamborghiniGirl said:


> so beautiful on you!!  let's see it with your fabulous CDC



Thank you LG.  I debated with the Hermes CDC all gold, but ultimately went with the Cartier.  Yours is still gorgeous though.


----------



## alundpr

poodlicious said:


> Gorgeous!! You wear it well. Congrats!!



Thank you dear.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

alundpr said:


> Thank you LG.  I debated with the Hermes CDC all gold, but ultimately went with the Cartier.  Yours is still gorgeous though.



Oh no I meant with your alligator CDC!! They will be amazing together


----------



## alundpr

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Oh no I meant with your alligator CDC!! They will be amazing together



LOL.  Too much champagne yesterday accounting for mind flub...


----------



## stmary

EMDOC said:


> I have the LOVE cuff and its fine. The other bracelet is trying for the Cartier look, but any LOVE aficionado can tell the real from the imitators. There are imitation full bangles out there too, so that should not be the reason to deter you from getting what you really want.  I like the idea of being able to switch wrists or take off the cuff if I feel like it. So if you LOVE the cuff, then get the cuff. It's more rare than the bracelet anyway.



Thank you EDMOC. You have a good point there. I am leaning towards cuff more than bracelet as I can take it off easily. I do this with my Love ring whenever I cook/bake, boxing, sleep and having the bracelet would mean that I wont be able to take it off whenever I want too. I guess I will have to decide soon (at least before Feb as I was told there will be an increase of 5 percent on 1st Feb) yikes!!


----------



## stmary

My wrist is 5.5 inch, which size should i get for the cuff?
I heard that the cuff is smaller than the bangle, is that right?


----------



## pamella

chicmom78 said:


> "LOVE, LOVE here we are" ~ Pablo Neruda
> 
> 
> It FINALLY Happened!!! My sweet sweet DH surprised me with my very own YG love bracelet! I can hardly believe it, he took my breath away with such an amazing surprise this morning I am so grateful and elated!
> 
> View attachment 1995051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1995052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1995055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1995056
> 
> 
> I will post mod shots later, my kids are distracting me with their new toys and when we put the bracelet on we need to focus! I hope it fits, he guessed the size (18) and it looks right but I can exchange if its not. Merry christmas everyone!



Congratulations!  I am so very happy for you, that was so sweet of him!
It is beautiful!!!!   Thrilled to be your "twin"!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

LamborghiniGirl said:


> my little trinity group!



Holy mother of God!!!!


----------



## Dilostyle

I had heard that the there will be a price increase in Feb.  Sooo, the push is on!!  Is there much difference purchasing from on-line versus boutique?   I live 4hrs from one and was thinking of just ordering on-line.  It is my second love and have a W/G 17 and was thinking of getting a Y/G in a size 16.  What are your thoughts on different sizes?  The W/G is on the loose side.  I have a size 15 wrist.


----------



## faintlymacabre

stmary said:


> My wrist is 5.5 inch, which size should i get for the cuff?
> I heard that the cuff is smaller than the bangle, is that right?



My wrist is 15cm, which works out to be 1cm larger than yours.  I wear a size 17 cuff and it is a perfect fit!  I think you would be ok with the size 16 cuff.

Are you able to try these on?  I know people with rounder-shaped wrists tend to have issues with the fit of the cuff, as the shape is quite oval.  If your wrist is flatter, it will be absolutely perfect.


----------



## stmary

faintlymacabre said:


> My wrist is 15cm, which works out to be 1cm larger than yours.  I wear a size 17 cuff and it is a perfect fit!  I think you would be ok with the size 16 cuff.
> 
> Are you able to try these on?  I know people with rounder-shaped wrists tend to have issues with the fit of the cuff, as the shape is quite oval.  If your wrist is flatter, it will be absolutely perfect.



Thank you faintlymacabre. I tried size 17 today, i think it's ok but it's a bit loose but when i tried 16, i just had so much difficulty getting it in and it left welts on me. The SA did say that it is supposed to be snug so that it is secure, however I feel 17 is more comfortable (even though it is a bit loose). I am patiently waiting to pick my cuff on saturday as the only one they have has a few scratches and I ask them to order a new one for me. 
However I have a little doubt now about the size I chose because I know 16 would be snug hence more secure but I can't even get it in and it hurts. Sorry to be long winded but I just want to make sure that I made the right decision about the size. 
my wrist is flat so i think the cuff would be fine for me.
Can your cuff move up and down your wrist? or does it stay?


----------



## beachy10

Dilostyle said:


> I had heard that the there will be a price increase in Feb.  Sooo, the push is on!!  Is there much difference purchasing from on-line versus boutique?   I live 4hrs from one and was thinking of just ordering on-line.  It is my second love and have a W/G 17 and was thinking of getting a Y/G in a size 16.  What are your thoughts on different sizes?  The W/G is on the loose side.  I have a size 15 wrist.



The advantage of buying online is if you want to return it they will refund your credit card. If you buy it in the stores you only get a store credit.

I can't comment on the different size. I have two Loves in the same size and wear them stacked together. I would just worry about the 17 overlapping the 16 a little but not sure if there is enough size difference to cause that.


----------



## Fran0421

this is amazing collection !!!  thank you for sharing I love your juste un clou bracelet 




Maryam89 said:


> i cant get enough of cartier !!!!


----------



## mousdioufe

gooseberry said:


> mousdioufe, may I know what love ring is that? The regular or mini? That's a truly gorgeous stack! TIA



sorry for the late reply, this is the regular size.


----------



## chicmom78

Finally got my size 17 yesterday and my DH put it on last night, it's been torture receiving it on Christmas but having to wait for a different size. Is it wrong that I'm already wanting another!!???


----------



## phillj12

chicmom78 said:
			
		

> Finally got my size 17 yesterday and my DH put it on last night, it's been torture receiving it on Christmas but having to wait for a different size. Is it wrong that I'm already wanting another!!???



LOL...perhaps it's the curse of the Love!

Looks perfect!


----------



## Lovefour

chicmom78 said:


> Finally got my size 17 yesterday and my DH put it on last night, it's been torture receiving it on Christmas but having to wait for a different size. Is it wrong that I'm already wanting another!!???
> 
> View attachment 2007386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2007387


Ohhhh it's beautiful! I too can't wait to get another one! I have had it for 6 months and it's all I think about! Best piece of jewelry. Congrats enjoy and keep us posted if you get another one. The size is perfect.


----------



## Greentea

chicmom78 said:


> Finally got my size 17 yesterday and my DH put it on last night, it's been torture receiving it on Christmas but having to wait for a different size. Is it wrong that I'm already wanting another!!???
> 
> View attachment 2007386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2007387



Gorgeous and not wrong! I want another - but the nail bracelet to stack with it! You will adore this love bracelet - mine is a part of me!


----------



## Greentea

amanda_wanghx said:


> Merry Xmas everyone!!! Xmas gift from hubby..
> 
> View attachment 1994922



Beautiful - enjoy! I know you will!


----------



## LuvMyHoney

lamborghinigirl said:


> my little trinity group!






love, love, love your loves!!!


----------



## pamella

chicmom78 said:


> Finally got my size 17 yesterday and my DH put it on last night, it's been torture receiving it on Christmas but having to wait for a different size. Is it wrong that I'm already wanting another!!???
> 
> View attachment 2007386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2007387



YAY, finally you have it!  I'll bet it seemed like you have waited forever!  It
is just fabulous and the fit is perfect! I can perfectly understand why you
already want another! Congratulations, wear it with joy and love!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chicmom78 said:


> Finally got my size 17 yesterday and my DH put it on last night, it's been torture receiving it on Christmas but having to wait for a different size. Is it wrong that I'm already wanting another!!???
> 
> View attachment 2007386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2007387



it looks great on you!! they are addictive


----------



## chicmom78

Thanks everyone and thank you for letting me share! My two little girls keep touching it because "it's so shiny and pretty!" As my 4 year old says


----------



## CATEYES

chicmom78 said:


> Finally got my size 17 yesterday and my DH put it on last night, it's been torture receiving it on Christmas but having to wait for a different size. Is it wrong that I'm already wanting another!!???
> 
> View attachment 2007386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2007387


This looks perfect on you!! Congrats!


----------



## stmary

Hi everyone,
   I have a question in regards to the certificate. I got Love bracelet yesterday however when i checked my certificate today the SA forgot to sign his name on it, he just put the ref number and the date. Should i go back and ask him to sign it or is it normal to leave it just like that? TIA


----------



## bellapurse

That's fine. As long as the ID matches your bracelet number that will work.


----------



## stmary

Hello guys, 
    I went to Cartier with the intention to pick up the cuff in size 17 that I ordered however I end up with the bracelet instead (last minute decision) because I think it looks better on me. I have a 5.5 wrist and chose size 17 for my bracelet. I like that it's loose on me (meaning I can move it 2-3 inches) but do you think its too big for me? Should I change to size 16? TIA

P/s: Im trying to upload photos through my iphone but not sure if its shows up


----------



## stmary

here's the photo, i cant upload from my iPhone, so have to do it through my laptop 
this is size 17, is it too big for me? TIA


----------



## Lovefour

If you want a loose fit then that looks good! Did you try the 16 on?


----------



## phillj12

stmary said:
			
		

> here's the photo, i cant upload from my iPhone, so have to do it through my laptop
> this is size 17, is it too big for me? TIA



I think that looks perfect! The screws, at least from the angle of the photo, seem to be just barely touching the sides of your wrist and if you go smaller, then the screws will really be on your skin and can be uncomfortable. You could try a 16 tho for comparison.


----------



## stmary

Thank you LOVEFOUR and Philij. I tried size 16. It was almost perfect but it kinda bothers me around my wristbone. I wish they have 16.5 , that would be perfect.


----------



## phillj12

stmary said:
			
		

> Thank you LOVEFOUR and Philij. I tried size 16. It was almost perfect but it kinda bothers me around my wristbone. I wish they have 16.5 , that would be perfect.



Oh yes, me too! After wearing the 16 for a month i knew i had to go with the 17 because the 16 was just too snug after the shower or in the heat. It didn't hurt, but constantly annoyed me. While the 17 is looser than I would like, it's much more comfortable and i hardly notice it. Very frustrating, but I love the bracelet!


----------



## scarlet555

stmary said:


> here's the photo, i cant upload from my iPhone, so have to do it through my laptop
> this is size 17, is it too big for me? TIA



Looks good, almost too tight for me, I like loose bracelet if they look unisex, makes them more feminine on my arm anyway, I have a mannish arm, with big palms.  GL deciding.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

stmary said:


> here's the photo, i cant upload from my iPhone, so have to do it through my laptop
> this is size 17, is it too big for me? TIA



it looks good if you want it to be able to move around a lot and go up your arm to stack below it. personally i didn't choose the loose fit because i don't like how far it hangs down past my wrist when my hands are by my side, if that makes sense. but if you are very sensitive to the screws on the inside, it is probably perfect!


----------



## mlbags

stmary said:


> here's the photo, i cant upload from my iPhone, so have to do it through my laptop
> this is size 17, is it too big for me? TIA



I wear mine exactly how you wear yours, except mine is a 16 thus I believe my wrist is smaller - in fact I have difficulties buying bracelets.
I like how it moves about and it sits way past my wrist knuckles when I have my hand down.  I love it this way.


----------



## stmary

mlbags said:


> I wear mine exactly how you wear yours, except mine is a 16 thus I believe my wrist is smaller - in fact I have difficulties buying bracelets.
> I like how it moves about and it sits way past my wrist knuckles when I have my hand down.  I love it this way.



so glad to hear that. My bracelet sits way past my wrist knuckles like yours and that was actually my main worry about it being too loose. I'm relieved to hear this. Thank you.


----------



## stmary

scarlet555 said:


> Looks good, almost too tight for me, I like loose bracelet if they look unisex, makes them more feminine on my arm anyway, I have a mannish arm, with big palms.  GL deciding.


Scarlet 555 -  Thank you. I think after all the help from tpfers I'll stick with size 17. 

LamborghiniGirl- Yes that was also my worry about the screws if I were to get size 16 that's why I chose 17 but it seems to be hanging past my wrist knuckles and I wasn't sure if that is ok. But for now I think its better for me to stick with 17. Thank you for your input, it has helped me a lot.


----------



## littlehomerun

karo said:


> My birthday is today and I'm extremely happy to reveal my new LOVE wedding ring in white gold!!!



Karo,

You've got such a great photography skills.  Your pictures all come out very nicely, esp the black and white.  I bet you have been taking pictues for a long time.


----------



## lumy_

What do you ladies think of the Love screwdriver pendant? Anyone have it?

I'm considering it.. There's not that many mod pics of it to be found. Seems the interlocking rings necklace is more common.


----------



## Greentea

lumy_ said:


> What do you ladies think of the Love screwdriver pendant? Anyone have it?
> 
> I'm considering it.. There's not that many mod pics of it to be found. Seems the interlocking rings necklace is more common.



Do they still make it? I love it and prefer it to any of the love motif pendants!


----------



## lumy_

Greentea said:


> Do they still make it? I love it and prefer it to any of the love motif pendants!



Oh, can they have stopped making it? I made a price request on it from the website in July, but now I can't find it anymore on their (hopeless) web site..

Anyway, glad to hear someone likes it, I got the feeling it wasn't that popular or common, but I really find it intriguing and cool.


----------



## karo

littlehomerun said:


> Karo,
> 
> You've got such a great photography skills.  Your pictures all come out very nicely, esp the black and white.  I bet you have been taking pictues for a long time.



Thank you so much littlehomerun  In fact I'm not sure if it's me or the program I'm taking the pics with - I took these pics with my iphone and I think I took them in hipstamatic. You can try it, pics come out really great when you use it.


----------



## LVoeletters

I'm still so sad I don't have a good bracelet to layer w my love. What has everyone been doing layering wise these days?


----------



## cupcake34

> I'm still so sad I don't have a good bracelet to layer w my love. What has everyone been doing layering wise these days?



Maybe a small, dainty bracelet like a DBTY or Elsa Peretti Open Heart. Tennis bracelets also look gorgeous next to a Love... but, IMO, a Love looks best stacked with another Love


----------



## Lovefour

cupcake34 said:


> Maybe a small, dainty bracelet like a DBTY or Elsa Peretti Open Heart. Tennis bracelets also look gorgeous next to a Love... but, IMO, a Love looks best stacked with another Love


Agree another love if I could! Kelly Ripa is wearing 2 yg and rg looks great!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

LVoeletters said:


> I'm still so sad I don't have a good bracelet to layer w my love. What has everyone been doing layering wise these days?



i really like some of the baublebar designs or a dainty sydney evans.


----------



## Greentea

lumy_ said:


> Oh, can they have stopped making it? I made a price request on it from the website in July, but now I can't find it anymore on their (hopeless) web site..
> 
> Anyway, glad to hear someone likes it, I got the feeling it wasn't that popular or common, but I really find it intriguing and cool.



When I bought my love two years ago in New York, they had them for sale but I can't remember the cost. I'd already spent a lot and couldn't swing the pendant too!


----------



## Greentea

LVoeletters said:


> I'm still so sad I don't have a good bracelet to layer w my love. What has everyone been doing layering wise these days?



I layer with all or one of these: a super thin Zoe Chicco spike cuff, Victoria tennis bracelet and old Tiffany silver and 18k gold thin cuff


----------



## cupcake34

> I layer with all or one of these: a super thin Zoe Chicco spike cuff, Victoria tennis bracelet and old Tiffany silver and 18k gold thin cuff



Tiffany Victoria bracelet?? *swoon* Could you post a pic??


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> I'm still so sad I don't have a good bracelet to layer w my love. What has everyone been doing layering wise these days?



2ct tennis bracelet, dainty chain diamond bracelets, silk trinity bracelet, gold beads bracelet....infinite possibilities!


----------



## Greentea

cupcake34 said:


> Tiffany Victoria bracelet?? *swoon* Could you post a pic??



Absolutely! Will find one. I love this combo so much. I've had the Victoria for 8 years now and it just gets better!


----------



## cupcake34

> Absolutely! Will find one. I love this combo so much. I've had the Victoria for 8 years now and it just gets better!



Oh, that would be great! Is the Victoria very sturdy or is it likely to break easily (e.g. diamonds falling out). Do you have yours checked regularly or do you just "live with it"?


----------



## Greentea

cupcake34 said:


> Oh, that would be great! Is the Victoria very sturdy or is it likely to break easily (e.g. diamonds falling out). Do you have yours checked regularly or do you just "live with it"?



My old picture is bad, so when I finally get dressed and out of my workout gear (hehe) I'll take a better one.

I have my Victoria cleaned and checked periodically and so far, none of the diamonds are ever loose. The only issue I had  was at about year 6. The clasp mechanism became a little loose and didn't "thunk" when I closed it. I took it in and Tiffany repaired it for free and very quickly. No other issues. It's survived two babies and toddlers and I generally wear it worry-free. It's the perfect piece with jeans OR and evening gown! I treasure it.


----------



## cupcake34

> My old picture is bad, so when I finally get dressed and out of my workout gear (hehe) I'll take a better one.
> 
> I have my Victoria cleaned and checked periodically and so far, none of the diamonds are ever loose. The only issue I had was at about year 6. The clasp mechanism became a little loose and didn't "thunk" when I closed it. I took it in and Tiffany repaired it for free and very quickly. No other issues. It's survived two babies and toddlers and I generally wear it worry-free. It's the perfect piece with jeans OR and evening gown! I treasure it.



Ok, looking forward to it! 

Do you like this more than the Love? I'm considering a full-diamond Love but I also love the Victoria... which one would you choose? FYI, I already have a plain Love.


----------



## Greentea

cupcake34 said:


> Ok, looking forward to it!
> 
> Do you like this more than the Love? I'm considering a full-diamond Love but I also love the Victoria... which one would you choose? FYI, I already have a plain Love.



That's like choosing between my two children!!!! They are two different animals that are stunning alone and even better together! Wait for my pic!

I personally wouldn't get the full diamond love unless I already had a tennis bracelet. The Victoria elevates the casual, plain Love for evening in a way that I full diamond love probably couldn't do as well. I truly have no desire for a diamond love now (don't ask me about the JUC pieces, though...eeek...)
I love having options. Sometimes the plain love worn alone with no rings or other things stacked with it is the perfect look for a certain outfit. Clean, Parisian street style, understated. 
Sometimes, I want a little bling and a more glam "Rachel Zoe?" look. Add the Victoria and I'm there!


----------



## cupcake34

> That's like choosing between my two children!!!! They are two different animals that are stunning alone and even better together! Wait for my pic!
> 
> I personally wouldn't get the full diamond love unless I already had a tennis bracelet. The Victoria elevates the casual, plain Love for evening in a way that I full diamond love probably couldn't do as well. I truly have no desire for a diamond love now (don't ask me about the JUC pieces, though...eeek...)
> I love having options. Sometimes the plain love worn alone with no rings or other things stacked with it is the perfect look for a certain outfit. Clean, Parisian street style, understated.
> Sometimes, I want a little bling and a more glam "Rachel Zoe?" look. Add the Victoria and I'm there!



I don't have a tennis bracelet yet. I'm mainly looking for something I can wear everyday; something, that looks good with all outfits. What really appeals to me is that the Love is meant to be worn all the time, I don't have to be particularly careful with it. I don't even count my Love as jewelry anymore - it has become part of me  

But the Victoria bracelet is so beautiful as well... and also quite a bit more expensive than the full-diamond Love.


----------



## ichweissnicht

Hi, just wondering if there is a way to differentiate 18K WG ring from the platinum one? I'm curious about this one:


----------



## Candice0985

Todays stack!


----------



## Candice0985

ichweissnicht said:


> Hi, just wondering if there is a way to differentiate 18K WG ring from the platinum one? I'm curious about this one:



this is 18k gold. the inside shows 750 which is 18k gold. the platinum version would say 950


----------



## cupcake34

> Todays stack!



OMG, I absolutely love your stack! Could you post more pics of it?


----------



## Candice0985

cupcake34 said:


> OMG, I absolutely love your stack! Could you post more pics of it?



thanks! I'll try...I'm using windows 8 and having a hell of a time trying to post pics! I had to do that on my blackberry.

i'm wondering if TPF for attaching pics is not compatible with the new windows 8?


----------



## LVoeletters

Greentea said:
			
		

> I layer with all or one of these: a super thin Zoe Chicco spike cuff, Victoria tennis bracelet and old Tiffany silver and 18k gold thin cuff



Greentea I've always loved your jewelry taste! Could you please post pics ?


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> Todays stack!



Candice your pics always bring a smile to my face! Love that beaded bracelet!


----------



## stmary

candice you always have lovely stacks. Im always amaze with the way you stack your bracelets.


----------



## phillj12

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> Todays stack!



SOOO pretty together!


----------



## Lovefour

Candice0985 said:


> Todays stack!
> 
> View attachment 2019047


looks great!!


----------



## Greentea

Here's a Pic with the Victoria Tennis Bracelet. I have the one that's 3 carats and change.


----------



## Greentea

Here's an old, bad picture with the Zoe Chicco and Tiffany thin cuffs


----------



## Greentea

LVoeletters said:


> Greentea I've always loved your jewelry taste! Could you please post pics ?



 Thank you! This gets me into some real trouble!!


----------



## mollyseventeen

This is probably an amature question, but I just received my first Cartier love bracelet, and was wondering... Are you really allowed to always have it on? I've been pretty paranoid about going about my everyday routine with it, worrying I'll somehow damage or break it while working out or showering. Am I crazy? Thanks!


----------



## cupcake34

> Here's a Pic with the Victoria Tennis Bracelet. I have the one that's 3 carats and change.



OMG, this is really pretty! I love it!! 

I just wonder if it's the right one for me... I like not to worry about my jewelry and just wear it. I wonder if I would be constantly terrified of losing a diamond, damaging a prong, etc.


----------



## Lovefour

mollyseventeen said:


> This is probably an amature question, but I just received my first Cartier love bracelet, and was wondering... Are you really allowed to always have it on? I've been pretty paranoid about going about my everyday routine with it, worrying I'll somehow damage or break it while working out or showering. Am I crazy? Thanks!


Yes I have never taken mine off! Wear it and enjoy the scratches become a part of it. Congrats


----------



## Greentea

cupcake34 said:


> OMG, this is really pretty! I love it!!
> 
> I just wonder if it's the right one for me... I like not to worry about my jewelry and just wear it. I wonder if I would be constantly terrified of losing a diamond, damaging a prong, etc.



Just insure it. If anything happens to it, Tiff will fix.


----------



## schadenfreude

lumy_ said:


> What do you ladies think of the Love screwdriver pendant? Anyone have it?
> 
> I'm considering it.. There's not that many mod pics of it to be found. Seems the interlocking rings necklace is more common.



Love it! I have one in WG but now want a YG one too.


----------



## lumy_

schadenfreude said:
			
		

> Love it! I have one in WG but now want a YG one too.



Do you? Please post mod pics if you have any! It's so hard to find any.. I'll be getting it in YG. Do you wear yours everyday?


----------



## shpahlc

schadenfreude said:


> Love it! I have one in WG but now want a YG one too.



Lol I have the YG and now want the WG (especially before the price increase)!!


----------



## Machick333

Does anyone know if the price increase on love bracelet is happening in Canada as well? If so, when? Thanks !


----------



## schadenfreude

lumy_ said:


> Do you? Please post mod pics if you have any! It's so hard to find any.. I'll be getting it in YG. Do you wear yours everyday?



I don't wear it every day; it's architectural and strong, so it doesn't really go with all outfits. Plus I change jewelry all the time. The little interlocking circles necklace is more feminine and goes with so much, I may actually wear that one more often. But now, after this, I'm going to make a point to wear it more often. I do love it!


----------



## OneShinyface

So I've been planning to purchase a YG Love bracelet for some time and visited my local Cartier boutique here in Dallas today. The SA had to order the bracelet in the size I prefer - 17 - as I felt I wanted a little more space than the 16 provided. A 16.5 would be perfect, but oh well. 

Said all this to say that he told me the price will *increase 5% in the US effective Monday, January 21, 2013*. I don't know if it's true or not, but I'm not leaving anything to chance and will be heading back to the boutique to pick up my bracelet, which he said will arrive by Wednesday.

I hope this helps someone who might be sitting on the fence. Just 4.5 years ago, the bracelet retailed for about 4K or so.


----------



## darkangel07760

schadenfreude said:


> I don't wear it every day; it's architectural and strong, so it doesn't really go with all outfits. Plus I change jewelry all the time. The little interlocking circles necklace is more feminine and goes with so much, I may actually wear that one more often. But now, after this, I'm going to make a point to wear it more often. I do love it!



Looks great on you! I have a wg love, but my so wears a yg love, so i thought maybe it would be better to get a yg one?
And when was this made available again???


----------



## darkangel07760

lumy_ said:


> Do you? Please post mod pics if you have any! It's so hard to find any.. I'll be getting it in YG. Do you wear yours everyday?



Where are you getting yours from? I looked on their website and couldnt find it!


----------



## lumy_

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> Where are you getting yours from? I looked on their website and couldnt find it!



It was on their website just a few months ago, I made a request from customer service!


----------



## lumy_

schadenfreude said:
			
		

> I don't wear it every day; it's architectural and strong, so it doesn't really go with all outfits. Plus I change jewelry all the time. The little interlocking circles necklace is more feminine and goes with so much, I may actually wear that one more often. But now, after this, I'm going to make a point to wear it more often. I do love it!



It looks amazing on you, so cool! Thanks so much for posting a pic!! Love your hair too 
Your Cartier collection sounds amazing.. I have the bracelet but plan to add the necklace any day now, and a ring too. And then hopefully another bracelet later on!


----------



## schadenfreude

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> Looks great on you! I have a wg love, but my so wears a yg love, so i thought maybe it would be better to get a yg one?
> And when was this made available again???



This picture is from 2010... I think I got the necklace late 2009? I don't know how long it has been unavailable.


----------



## schadenfreude

lumy_ said:
			
		

> It looks amazing on you, so cool! Thanks so much for posting a pic!! Love your hair too
> Your Cartier collection sounds amazing.. I have the bracelet but plan to add the necklace any day now, and a ring too. And then hopefully another bracelet later on!



Thank you! I fully admit to a Cartier addiction - WG and YG plain bracelets, WG screwdriver pendant, WG interlocking rings necklace, full diamond WG rings both regular size and mini.  I haven't branched out from the Love line yet, though! Trying to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## LVoeletters

Greentea said:
			
		

> Here's a Pic with the Victoria Tennis Bracelet. I have the one that's 3 carats and change.



Omg.... I die....... Stunning!


----------



## Greentea

LVoeletters said:


> Omg.... I die....... Stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## cupcake34

> Here's a Pic with the Victoria Tennis Bracelet. I have the one that's 3 carats and change.



I love this combi so much, and your Victoria bracelet is very pretty. Is it easy to care for? Does it get caught on clothes a lot?


----------



## Greentea

cupcake34 said:


> I love this combi so much, and your Victoria bracelet is very pretty. Is it easy to care for? Does it get caught on clothes a lot?



I rarely, if ever, have a problem with it catching on anything. It's one of those pieces that I put on and forget about. Tiffany cares for it for me for free! Whenever I'm at the mall, I bring it in to the customer service area and they clean it and check the prongs/diamonds and clasp to make sure everything is okay. I've never paid for maintenance, cleaning or repairs.


----------



## dster1

Bought an early bday present for myself today (before the increase)! This is a RG size 16 on my 14.5 cm wrist. 

I feel the paranoia of scratches and loose screws kicking in now >_<


----------



## iabell1611

Awwwww love it! I ordered one last week but have to wait til the 21st to get it  cant wait!!!!


----------



## Lovefour

dster1 said:


> Bought an early bday present for myself today (before the increase)! This is a RG size 16 on my 14.5 cm wrist.
> 
> I feel the paranoia of scratches and loose screws kicking in now >_<


Oh looks great Enjoy!!


----------



## avedashiva

dster1 said:


> Bought an early bday present for myself today (before the increase)! This is a RG size 16 on my 14.5 cm wrist.
> 
> I feel the paranoia of scratches and loose screws kicking in now >_<


Lovely! Did you happen to try a 17 on?


----------



## Greentea

dster1 said:


> Bought an early bday present for myself today (before the increase)! This is a RG size 16 on my 14.5 cm wrist.
> 
> I feel the paranoia of scratches and loose screws kicking in now >_<



Congrats! It's so pretty! The scratches will just happen and after awhile, it won't matter. Just live with it and enjoy!!


----------



## dster1

avedashiva said:


> Lovely! Did you happen to try a 17 on?



Yes I did! I was originally on the fence between the two since I have a prominent wrist bone but the 17 dropped too low and was hitting my palm with I let it hang. The 16 still slides comfortably over my bone without much assistance. I can turn the 16 with some force but the 17 was spinning on me. Hope that helps!


----------



## dster1

iabell1611 said:


> Awwwww love it! I ordered one last week but have to wait til the 21st to get it  cant wait!!!!


The wait is the hardest! Which type of gold did you get?


----------



## avedashiva

dster1 said:


> Yes I did! I was originally on the fence between the two since I have a prominent wrist bone but the 17 dropped too low and was hitting my palm with I let it hang. The 16 still slides comfortably over my bone without much assistance. I can turn the 16 with some force but the 17 was spinning on me. Hope that helps!


Very helpful! Thanks and wear your bracelet in good health


----------



## iabell1611

dster1 said:
			
		

> The wait is the hardest! Which type of gold did you get?



I got rose gold. I ordered over the phone so i have to wait for them to locate it and then send it. I'm dying to get it. So excited.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Can you please help me authenticate this piece?  I have posted it several times and I am waiting for a response.  The seller says that he has the Certificate as well.

http://www.malleries.com/cartier-white-gold-love-bracelet-18cm-i-91899-s-2741.html?images=true#img1


----------



## shpahlc

schadenfreude said:


> Thank you! I fully admit to a Cartier addiction - WG and YG plain bracelets, WG screwdriver pendant, WG interlocking rings necklace, full diamond WG rings both regular size and mini.  I haven't branched out from the Love line yet, though! Trying to draw the line somewhere.



Do you have any pics of the YG and WG loves together? Thanks!!


----------



## schadenfreude

shpahlc said:


> Do you have any pics of the YG and WG loves together? Thanks!!



Not the most exciting pic in the world, but it was brand new at the time and I was super excited.


----------



## schadenfreude

Whoops. Found this one too.


----------



## shpahlc

schadenfreude said:


> Not the most exciting pic in the world, but it was brand new at the time and I was super excited.



This is perfect, thank you!


----------



## airina666

My 5th wedding anniversary gift  I've had it since October last year. Finally got to wear it today!


----------



## cupcake34

Reveal!!


----------



## momo721

I'm new to this thread and just love looking at everyone's pics! I need some advice. I've been seriously considering getting my first love bracelet. Problem is I know you are supposed to wear them 24/7 and I have a job that doesn't really allow for that. Is it foolish to get one if I can only enjoy it on weekends? Is it dangerous to take on/off so frequently? Would really appreciate some input. Thank you so much!


----------



## Greentea

momo721 said:


> I'm new to this thread and just love looking at everyone's pics! I need some advice. I've been seriously considering getting my first love bracelet. Problem is I know you are supposed to wear them 24/7 and I have a job that doesn't really allow for that. Is it foolish to get one if I can only enjoy it on weekends? Is it dangerous to take on/off so frequently? Would really appreciate some input. Thank you so much!



Only get the regular bracelet if you can keep it on for long periods of time. For what you described, I highly recommend getting the Love Cuff style instead. It weakens the screws when you take off the regular love too often.


----------



## AndieAbroad

AntiqueShopper said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this piece?  I have posted it several times and I am waiting for a response.  The seller says that he has the Certificate as well.
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/cartier-white-gold-love-bracelet-18cm-i-91899-s-2741.html?images=true#img1



If it's being resold on Malleries, it's authentic. They're a very reputable source, and they have their own authentification process that's much more rigorous than asking people on a forum!


----------



## faintlymacabre

momo721 said:


> I'm new to this thread and just love looking at everyone's pics! I need some advice. I've been seriously considering getting my first love bracelet. Problem is I know you are supposed to wear them 24/7 and I have a job that doesn't really allow for that. Is it foolish to get one if I can only enjoy it on weekends? Is it dangerous to take on/off so frequently? Would really appreciate some input. Thank you so much!



I agree with Greentea's recommendation of the cuff.  I have the cuff myself because I didn't want to have it on all the time.  It's actually a daily wear item for me, but I didn't want to wear it while sleeping, showering, or doing other activities that might damage it (rock climbing, archery, etc.)

Try one on if you can, and see how it feels.


----------



## jessio312

shpahlc said:


> Do you have any pics of the YG and WG loves together? Thanks!!



Do you have pics of the rings and necklace you can post?


----------



## bex285

schadenfreude said:


> Whoops. Found this one too.


Just gone green-eyed. Love the skull bracelet!


----------



## schadenfreude

bex285 said:


> Just gone green-eyed. Love the skull bracelet!



Thanks!

This is random, but when I was looking for those other photos I found this one. I had the YG cuff for literally one night. I wore it for a couple hours and hated it -- exchanged it for the bracelet the next morning. The shape was totally different than the bracelet and it had much less movement on the arm. The YG cuff is closer to the hand and the WG bracelet is the looser one. They are both the same numerical size. Anyway, thought this might be useful for people who wanted to stack a bracelet and a cuff.


----------



## stmary

erm?

airina666, 
cant wait for your reveal!


----------



## Spice Girl

Here are two photographs of my new bracelet. What is cool is I have had the bracelet on for like  8 hours and the screws are still tight. My other bracelet the screws came loose like every half hour. I did lose one of the screws but amazingly I found that little bugger. But, the next time I lost the screw was outside at a outdoor concert. Needless to write I never did find the screw. I am looking to purchase 4 spare replacement screws.


----------



## airina666

My 5th wedding anniversary present from DH. Love ring in yellow gold. I got it engraved too, with our name and anniversary date 180113


----------



## karo

airina666 said:


> My 5th wedding anniversary present from DH. Love ring in yellow gold. I got it engraved too, with our name and anniversary date 180113



Congratulations and happy anniversary! Gorgeous ring!!!


----------



## karo

Spice Girl said:


> Here are two photographs of my new bracelet. What is cool is I have had the bracelet on for like  8 hours and the screws are still tight. My other bracelet the screws came loose like every half hour. I did lose one of the screws but amazingly I found that little bugger. But, the next time I lost the screw was outside at a outdoor concert. Needless to write I never did find the screw. I am looking to purchase 4 spare replacement screws.



Gorgeous love


----------



## freshie2096

airina666 said:


> My 5th wedding anniversary present from DH. Love ring in yellow gold. I got it engraved too, with our name and anniversary date 180113


Congrats! Beautiful ring!!


----------



## airina666

karo said:


> Congratulations and happy anniversary! Gorgeous ring!!!



Thank you


----------



## airina666

freshie2096 said:


> Congrats! Beautiful ring!!



Thank you


----------



## stmary

airina666 said:


> My 5th wedding anniversary present from DH. Love ring in yellow gold. I got it engraved too, with our name and anniversary date 180113



Lovely! Thank you for posting the pic!


----------



## Spice Girl

airina666 said:


> My 5th wedding anniversary present from DH. Love ring in yellow gold. I got it engraved too, with our name and anniversary date 180113



Mine is factory engraved with the name Cartier. That is all the engraving I need or desire.


----------



## Spice Girl

karo said:


> Gorgeous love



Thank you. Looking forward to the YG love. Soon


----------



## beachy10

Has anyone heard about the new Love bracelet coming out in May? It's supposed to have ceramic where the screws are. Should be interesting...


----------



## Spice Girl

beachy10 said:


> Has anyone heard about the new Love bracelet coming out in May? It's supposed to have ceramic where the screws are. Should be interesting...



Ceramic? Why ceramic?


----------



## stmary

Did anybody else see the 3 LOVE rings on Cartier website? Drool!!!!


----------



## bellapurse

stmary said:


> Did anybody else see the 3 LOVE rings on Cartier website? Drool!!!!



I saw that one.  I like the double chain but not sure if it is comfortable and rings don't stay flat. Someone posted a mod pic of it.  Still very tempting and super cute


----------



## erinrose

How does everyone feel about wearing the love wedding band as an everyday-kind-of-ring on the middle finger? I have a really tiny hand and I love how deliquate and skinnier it looks compared to the actual love ring but I don´t want it too look like I´m wearing a wedding ring on the wrong finger. Would it be weird?


----------



## beachy10

Spice Girl said:


> Ceramic? Why ceramic?



Not sure. Maybe they are trying to do something new. I wish they made the multistone in YG. I am not a RG girl.


----------



## schadenfreude

erinrose said:


> How does everyone feel about wearing the love wedding band as an everyday-kind-of-ring on the middle finger? I have a really tiny hand and I love how deliquate and skinnier it looks compared to the actual love ring but I don´t want it too look like I´m wearing a wedding ring on the wrong finger. Would it be weird?



Not at all, it would be gorgeous!


----------



## beachy10

stmary said:


> Did anybody else see the 3 LOVE rings on Cartier website? Drool!!!!



no, i haven't found it. can you post a pic or a link?


----------



## stmary

beachy10,

Here's the link:

http://www.cartier.co.uk/#/show-me/jewellery/b4097900-love-ring-3-hoops


----------



## stmary

bellapurse said:


> I saw that one.  I like the double chain but not sure if it is comfortable and rings don't stay flat. Someone posted a mod pic of it.  Still very tempting and super cute




yes its cute and im tempted but the price is a bit steep. i love the mini diamonds but not so sure about the ceramic tho.


----------



## beachy10

stmary said:


> beachy10,
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.cartier.co.uk/#/show-me/jewellery/b4097900-love-ring-3-hoops



Oh yes thank you! I tried this on in the store. Very lovely.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

The more time I spend here on TPF... the more in-love I fall with the LOVE bracelet with multi-color stones!!  Sadly, it is WAYYYY out of my budget and forever will be!  There is no way I could ever drop $7k on anything smaller than a used car!


----------



## jessio312

erinrose said:


> How does everyone feel about wearing the love wedding band as an everyday-kind-of-ring on the middle finger? I have a really tiny hand and I love how deliquate and skinnier it looks compared to the actual love ring but I don´t want it too look like I´m wearing a wedding ring on the wrong finger. Would it be weird?





I wear my yellow gold love ring on my middle finger sometimes and I love it!


----------



## Spice Girl

beachy10 said:


> Not sure. Maybe they are trying to do something new. I wish they made the multistone in YG. I am not a RG girl.



I like gold more than silver. But I could not pass up my silver one. Going to purchase a gold later on this week.


----------



## bex285

Can anyone advise on whether the price of the love collection varies much from UK to US?

Going to New York in May and think I'm going to buy a ring while I'm there as there isn't a Cartier store in my country and I don't know what size I'd be but don't want to get it if it's going to work out a lot more expensive and I'd be as well ordering online.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## erinrose

bex285 said:


> Can anyone advise on whether the price of the love collection varies much from UK to US?
> 
> Going to New York in May and think I'm going to buy a ring while I'm there as there isn't a Cartier store in my country and I don't know what size I'd be but don't want to get it if it's going to work out a lot more expensive and I'd be as well ordering online.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!



I would suggest going to a the store in New York and trying on whatever you want to buy.


----------



## bex285

erinrose said:


> I would suggest going to a the store in New York and trying on whatever you want to buy.



Yeah, I'll definitely take a wander in! But do you think I should buy there or try there then order online from the UK site? Decisions....

Probably end up buying there if I'm honest, not the most patient person ever right enough if I'd be paying more I may try and hold off!


----------



## lumy_

jessio312 said:


> I wear my yellow gold love ring on my middle finger sometimes and I love it!



Cool, can you share a pic of how it looks?


----------



## miki66

The price increase has been official...I dk about the normal bracelet but cuff has gone up $100. Whew


----------



## Spice Girl

miki66 said:


> The price increase has been official...I dk about the normal bracelet but cuff has gone up $100. Whew



Precious metals prices rise most of the time. Has a great deal to do with price increases.


----------



## Spice Girl

I will include a photo of me new YG love braclet. In about a week.


----------



## zeogo

How tight do you guys think the Love bracelet should fit on a dude? I have one thats 17.5 (its not actually cartier if you're wondering about the irregular size) and it twists on my rist if you know what i mean, the opal shape doesn't stay in place on my wrist and it also slides right over the wrist bone very easily. My only other option is a size 16, will sizing down 1.5cm be quite dramatic or just a minor adjustment?


----------



## phillj12

zeogo said:


> How tight do you guys think the Love bracelet should fit on a dude? I have one thats 17.5 (its not actually cartier if you're wondering about the irregular size) and it twists on my rist if you know what i mean, the opal shape doesn't stay in place on my wrist and it also slides right over the wrist bone very easily. My only other option is a size 16, will sizing down 1.5cm be quite dramatic or just a minor adjustment?



Sounds like how mine fits but that totally depends on the weather too. When its warmer it doesn't slide around so much. The 16 drove me crazy as the screws always pressed into me. I loved that it was more snug but in the heat it was unbearable to me. Can you try it? Impossible to know without trying.


----------



## zeogo

phillj12 said:


> Sounds like how mine fits but that totally depends on the weather too. When its warmer it doesn't slide around so much. The 16 drove me crazy as the screws always pressed into me. I loved that it was more snug but in the heat it was unbearable to me. Can you try it? Impossible to know without trying.




I can't try the other size without sending this one back, I've decided to just keep the slightly bigger one, you're right the screws would be very uncomfortable if the bracelet was on the tighter side!


----------



## phillj12

zeogo said:


> I can't try the other size without sending this one back, I've decided to just keep the slightly bigger one, you're right the screws would be very uncomfortable if the bracelet was on the tighter side!



Yes, I think it's easy to get used to a size that's a little bigger than you may have preferred, but too small is awful! I couldnt stop thinking about how much I wanted it off!  I usually forget I am even wearing it! With the smaller one, I was always aware of it! Good choice!


----------



## bex285

Not sure if anyone can help me, but I'm from the UK and going to the US in May. If I buy from Cartier whilst in the US do I need to pay tax? Or could I get the tax refunded?

Would appreciate any help!


----------



## kiana904

bex285 said:


> Not sure if anyone can help me, but I'm from the UK and going to the US in May. If I buy from Cartier whilst in the US do I need to pay tax? Or could I get the tax refunded?
> 
> Would appreciate any help!



I currently reside in Canada & bought my love bracelet at the Cartier NYC Fifth ave store. Yes, you need to pay sales tax (rate depends w/c state you are buying it from); and no refunds on sales tax. HTH


----------



## bex285

kiana904 said:


> I currently reside in Canada & bought my love bracelet at the Cartier NYC Fifth ave store. Yes, you need to pay sales tax (rate depends w/c state you are buying it from); and no refunds on sales tax. HTH


Thanks a lot! Dunno why I thought I'd get a tax refund...wishful thinking


----------



## EMMJensen

I need some guidance; I want to get a second love bracelet and can't decide if I want to get the same size or a size up. The one I have now is a size 16, snug which I like but still slides around a little bit. Would it look better to have two 16s or one 17 and a 16? Does anyone have a pic? Thanks!!!


----------



## sheanabelle

Hi all! I'm having a mini freakout. I took off my bracelet to clean at home (been on for 13 months) and now it wont go back on! It looks like it maybe bent out of shape a bit. Will they fix it at a Cartier boutique??


----------



## stmary

sheanabelle said:


> Hi all! I'm having a mini freakout. I took off my bracelet to clean at home (been on for 13 months) and now it wont go back on! It looks like it maybe bent out of shape a bit. Will they fix it at a Cartier boutique??



Sheanabelle, sorry to hear this. I have the same problem with my bracelet bent out of shape. I went to Cartier and ask them to fix it for me. I should receive mine in a couple of weeks. My advice is go to Cartier and ask for their help. Good luck. Do let us know what happen next ok


----------



## img

Does anyone know any reputable Cartier resellers besides Yoogi's Closet and Ann's Fabulous Finds?  Thanks!


----------



## beachy10

img said:


> Does anyone know any reputable Cartier resellers besides Yoogi's Closet and Ann's Fabulous Finds?  Thanks!


Beladora and Betteridge


----------



## AndieAbroad

bex285 said:


> Not sure if anyone can help me, but I'm from the UK and going to the US in May. If I buy from Cartier whilst in the US do I need to pay tax? Or could I get the tax refunded?
> 
> Would appreciate any help!



I think someone else from the UK just said that they saved around 17% off retail by buying duty free at Heathrow? Might be worth stopping by on your way over, just to check


----------



## Spice Girl

I like the16mm bracelet size.


----------



## img

beachy10 said:


> Beladora and Betteridge



Thank you!


----------



## bex285

AndieAbroad said:


> I think someone else from the UK just said that they saved around 17% off retail by buying duty free at Heathrow? Might be worth stopping by on your way over, just to check



I'm flying direct Glasgow-Newark otherwise I would! Thanks anyway


----------



## Sienna woof

Hi, excuse me for asking a newbie question. I know they raised the prices for some love pieces on 1/21, but did they increased the prices on the watches as well? I'm considering between a Tank solo SS or Tank francaise.

Thanks!!


----------



## almostaddict

Sienna woof said:
			
		

> Hi, excuse me for asking a newbie question. I know they raised the prices for some love pieces on 1/21, but did they increased the prices on the watches as well? I'm considering between a Tank solo SS or Tank francaise.
> 
> Thanks!!



Check out the website for pricing.


----------



## Sienna woof

Sorry if I didn't make it clear. I wasn't watching the prices before but only am considering the tank watches after 1/21. I'm curious if they raised the prices on the watches as well as jewelry. Wasn't lazy and I apologize if this is not tPF etiquette.


----------



## Luvshandbags

Hi I'm planning on buying the Tank Solo SS also. It didn't go up in price... It's $2600 and that's how much it was before the price increase.


----------



## Spice Girl

Here is a photograph of both of my Cartier Love Bracelets. The YG is the one that arrived today.


----------



## Sienna woof

Luvshandbags said:


> Hi I'm planning on buying the Tank Solo SS also. It didn't go up in price... It's $2600 and that's how much it was before the price increase.


Thanks for your reply. Appreciate it.


----------



## Spice Girl

I thought the first reply did not send that is why this is a duplicate reply.


----------



## stmary

Spice Girl said:


> I thought the first reply did not send that is why this is a duplicate reply.



Spice girl, 
May i know is your yg and wg the same width? Somehow the wg seems wider. Would love to get the wider version of love..


----------



## Lovefour

Spice Girl said:


> I thought the first reply did not send that is why this is a duplicate reply.


Looks great are they both the same size?


----------



## Spice Girl

stmary said:


> Spice girl,
> May i know is your yg and wg the same width? Somehow the wg seems wider. Would love to get the wider version of love..



The WG is 55mm and the YG is 62mm. The width is the same. The picture caused the illusion. The angle the photograph was taken.


----------



## Spice Girl

Lovefour said:


> Looks great are they both the same size?



The WG is 55mm and the YG is 62mm.


----------



## Spice Girl

The YG size details are  appx 62mm in the longest diameter (for bracelet size 7.5"- 8"), 52mm in the shorter diameter, 7mm wide, 2.5mm thick.

The WG details are. 57mm in the longest diameter (for bracelet size appx up to 7"), 47mm in the shorter diameter, 6mm wide, 2.5mm thick.


----------



## jessio312

do love bracelets come in wider sizes? width sizes?


----------



## Spice Girl

jessio312 said:


> do love bracelets come in wider sizes? width sizes?



I believe they come in one size bigger than the 62mm.


----------



## LDDChanel

I've lusted after the Love bracelet for years and I'm happy to say I finally bought it right before the price increase. I'm having it engraved and will be picking it up tomorrow. I'm so excited to have it screwed onto my wrist!!!! I'll post photos when I pick it up but wanted to share my excitement


----------



## Spice Girl

LDDChanel said:


> I've lusted after the Love bracelet for years and I'm happy to say I finally bought it right before the price increase. I'm having it engraved and will be picking it up tomorrow. I'm so excited to have it screwed onto my wrist!!!! I'll post photos when I pick it up but wanted to share my excitement



I am really surprised how these bracelets accent each other. When I just had my zWG bracelet looked great. But when I added my YG those brackets really accented each other and look really nice.


----------



## Suzie

LDDChanel said:


> I've lusted after the Love bracelet for years and I'm happy to say I finally bought it right before the price increase. I'm having it engraved and will be picking it up tomorrow. I'm so excited to have it screwed onto my wrist!!!! I'll post photos when I pick it up but wanted to share my excitement



Congrats, I can feel your excitement. I think this piece of jewelly is next on my wishlist. I am going to Hawaii in July so hopefully i can purchase then.


----------



## LDDChanel

Suzie said:


> Congrats, I can feel your excitement. I think this piece of jewelly is next on my wishlist. I am going to Hawaii in July so hopefully i can purchase then.


Thanks!


----------



## LDDChanel

Spice Girl said:


> I am really surprised how these bracelets accent each other. When I just had my zWG bracelet looked great. But when I added my YG those brackets really accented each other and look really nice.


I bought the yellow gold and I can't wait to pick it up! Your white gold/yellow gold combo sounds amazing!!!!!


----------



## Spice Girl

LDDChanel said:


> I bought the yellow gold and I can't wait to pick it up! Your white gold/yellow gold combo sounds amazing!!!!!



I have a photograph of the WG alone then after I picked up the YG I have that photograph. Look for the photographs and you will see.

I al now looking into a WG with the stones embedded. 

The worst thing about purchasing these bracelets is the wait to pick them up.


----------



## ESQ.

ladies please help me with authenticity regarding this love bangle


----------



## Spice Girl

ESQ. said:


> ladies please help me with authenticity regarding this love bangle



Ned to see a photograph of the bracelet. Where did you see the bracelet at?


----------



## ESQ.

ladies, please help me authenticate this love bracelet i just purchased. i started a thread about it and one lovely member assured me its real but theres something about that box that seems off to me

here are the photos:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...-authenticate-just-purchased-love-800585.html


----------



## ESQ.

sorry i thought photos were attached:

here they are http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...-authenticate-just-purchased-love-800585.html


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

ESQ. said:


> ladies, please help me authenticate this love bracelet i just purchased. i started a thread about it and one lovely member assured me its real but theres something about that box that seems off to me
> 
> here are the photos:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...-authenticate-just-purchased-love-800585.html



I'm not an authenticate expert but if you have any unsettling feelings then I wouldn't get it until you feel confident about it...


----------



## ESQ.

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> I'm not an authenticate expert but if you have any unsettling feelings then I wouldn't get it until you feel confident about it...


i already purchased it. can anyone help me authenticate it?


----------



## jessio312

Really? I've never seen that on the website


----------



## Spice Girl

ESQ. said:


> i already purchased it. can anyone help me authenticate it?



I would have never purchased an high end item such as a fine jewelry piece such as a Cartier bracelet unless I was 100% sure the bracelet is real.


----------



## JennRN

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...let-White-Gold-18K-Size-18-W0QQAdIdZ452691942


----------



## Spice Girl

JennRN said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-jewellery-watches-AUTHENTIC-Cartier-Love-Bracelet-White-Gold-18K-Size-18-W0QQAdIdZ452691942



I would still advise you to visit an official Cartier boutique.  That way you are sure you are getting the real item.

I lasted 3 that I have had the pleasure doing business with. Look at my previous replays.


----------



## oyita

I recently got the YG love ring in a size 49 for my left ring finger. However now that I have worn it for a few weeks i am not sure about the fit. Quite tight fit and later leaves a mark.. I think maybe size 50 would have been more comfortable..
My question is would Cartier change the ring for a larger size?? have you ever changed a piece you have bought??
while at it i am also considering to get the bracelet (YG for sure), but cannot decide between the cuff and bracelet. any suggestions? I am mostly worried about having the bracelet on 24/7 and wearing to the pool etc.


----------



## Blueboxes

Please don't shoot me ... I am ducking just in case, lol

Would it be very wrong to get a fake love bangle, to try and see if I like it ?
As the story goes....I have always wanted one, but when I tried one on a few days ago, it didn't look like "me" ? DH also commented it looked like a handcuff, which didn't help. It's a lot do money for me, so I need to be sure that I will love it forever. I would like one in RG, I think. I just don't know if I can make it work for me. I am not very edgy or fashionable by any means , and its so modern and not really " soft" like my other choices, if you know what I mean. The color is delicious, and a major factor in me liking it so much.

Advise please ? If anybody knows nice replicas, pls. Let me know too


----------



## Spice Girl

Blueboxes said:


> Please don't shoot me ... I am ducking just in case, lol
> 
> Would it be very wrong to get a fake love bangle, to try and see if I like it ?
> As the story goes....I have always wanted one, but when I tried one on a few days ago, it didn't look like "me" ? DH also commented it looked like a handcuff, which didn't help. It's a lot do money for me, so I need to be sure that I will love it forever. I would like one in RG, I think. I just don't know if I can make it work for me. I am not very edgy or fashionable by any means , and its so modern and not really " soft" like my other choices, if you know what I mean. The color is delicious, and a major factor in me liking it so much.
> 
> Advise please ? If anybody knows nice replicas, pls. Let me know too



You could but do not pay more than a few dollars for it. I just went ahead and purchased the real deal because the bracelet is what I wanted. I do not know where a fake would be sold though.


----------



## Blueboxes

Spice Girl said:


> You could but do not pay more than a few dollars for it. I just went ahead and purchased the real deal because the bracelet is what I wanted. I do not know where a fake would be sold though.



You can get one on etsy or eBay for 30$ ?


----------



## Blueboxes

Spice Girl said:


> You could but do not pay more than a few dollars for it. I just went ahead and purchased the real deal because the bracelet is what I wanted. I do not know where a fake would be sold though.



I hate fakes though, I have never bought anything like that, lol But I would love to try one for a week and see if it grows on me. The shape, the permanent wearing etc...
Just thinking some fakes must be better then others, lol


----------



## Lovefour

Blueboxes said:


> I hate fakes though, I have never bought anything like that, lol But I would love to try one for a week and see if it grows on me. The shape, the permanent wearing etc...
> Just thinking some fakes must be better then others, lol


My friend did that and I compared it to mine and it's not anything like the real one. The shape is different so I am not sure it will give the correct feel. I bought the real one 7 months ago and honestly it took a week to get used to it. I never take it off and I love it. It goes casual or dressy and becomes a part of you. I don't think a fake will give you the same feel. I honestly don't even know I have mine on. However I would feel naked without it. Good luck! Also Cartier rg is beautiful!!


----------



## beachy10

oyita said:


> I recently got the YG love ring in a size 49 for my left ring finger. However now that I have worn it for a few weeks i am not sure about the fit. Quite tight fit and later leaves a mark.. I think maybe size 50 would have been more comfortable..
> My question is would Cartier change the ring for a larger size?? have you ever changed a piece you have bought??
> while at it i am also considering to get the bracelet (YG for sure), but cannot decide between the cuff and bracelet. any suggestions? I am mostly worried about having the bracelet on 24/7 and wearing to the pool etc.



I have exchanged w/in 30 days but only on pieces I haven't worn. Each time they have inspected the items for scratches. Rings are tricky because your finger swells throughout the day. I always have to rotate my rings on different fingers to get a better fit.

I've worn my bracelet to the beach etc, no issues. It's not a bracelet you have to baby.


----------



## beachy10

Blueboxes said:


> Please don't shoot me ... I am ducking just in case, lol
> 
> Would it be very wrong to get a fake love bangle, to try and see if I like it ?
> As the story goes....I have always wanted one, but when I tried one on a few days ago, it didn't look like "me" ? DH also commented it looked like a handcuff, which didn't help. It's a lot do money for me, so I need to be sure that I will love it forever. I would like one in RG, I think. I just don't know if I can make it work for me. I am not very edgy or fashionable by any means , and its so modern and not really " soft" like my other choices, if you know what I mean. The color is delicious, and a major factor in me liking it so much.
> 
> Advise please ? If anybody knows nice replicas, pls. Let me know too



If you are questioning this bracelet it's probably not for you. What about getting some VCA? I think it's much more feminine.

I am not going to recomment on nice replicas because I won't support that industry, sorry.


----------



## oyita

well i already have a few sratches on the ring.. I will try to call and find out tomorrow.
Couldn't they get rid of the sratches??


----------



## Blueboxes

Lovefour said:


> My friend did that and I compared it to mine and it's not anything like the real one. The shape is different so I am not sure it will give the correct feel. I bought the real one 7 months ago and honestly it took a week to get used to it. I never take it off and I love it. It goes casual or dressy and becomes a part of you. I don't think a fake will give you the same feel. I honestly don't even know I have mine on. However I would feel naked without it. Good luck! Also Cartier rg is beautiful!!



That's what I was thinking too, it's just nowhere near the real one. Like I said before, I have always wanted one, but I don't wear jewellry 24/7 except my wedding band and its very modern and chic. I am more of a jeans an tshirt girl, lol, with 5 children and 2 under 2 
I will be very fortunate to get this special present for a special birthday, and I don't think I will ever get another bracelet in that pricerange. So , if I get it and the don't get along with it, I will regret it but on the other hand, I may always want one still, if I don't , if that makes any sense ?


----------



## Lovefour

Blueboxes said:


> That's what I was thinking too, it's just nowhere near the real one. Like I said before, I have always wanted one, but I don't wear jewellry 24/7 except my wedding band and its very modern and chic. I am more of a jeans an tshirt girl, lol, with 5 children and 2 under 2
> I will be very fortunate to get this special present for a special birthday, and I don't think I will ever get another bracelet in that pricerange. So , if I get it and the don't get along with it, I will regret it but on the other hand, I may always want one still, if I don't , if that makes any sense ?


I get that I have 4 kids and never take it off and it brings me nothing but happiness!!!! It is so comfy to me the shape is amazing! Go try one on my SA let me and made sure I loves it.


----------



## KristenG

Blueboxes said:


> Please don't shoot me ... I am ducking just in case, lol
> 
> Would it be very wrong to get a fake love bangle, to try and see if I like it ?
> As the story goes....I have always wanted one, but when I tried one on a few days ago, it didn't look like "me" ? DH also commented it looked like a handcuff, which didn't help. It's a lot do money for me, so I need to be sure that I will love it forever. I would like one in RG, I think. I just don't know if I can make it work for me. I am not very edgy or fashionable by any means , and its so modern and not really " soft" like my other choices, if you know what I mean. The color is delicious, and a major factor in me liking it so much.
> 
> Advise please ? If anybody knows nice replicas, pls. Let me know too



I saw replicas on Amazon, but there is no way I would buy a replica. I waited many years to get my Love, I'd rather go into the store and try it on a few times to make absolutely sure I wanted it. I would not want to pretend it was real if I was asked. And I don't see the fakes being comfortable, but of course, I could be wrong.

I am a stay at home mom to two, and one of the reasons I fell in love with the Love was the versatility to wear it with jeans, workout clothes, or dressed up in cocktail attire. I think it transitions well between all. I've only had mine for 4 days but I can tell you it is SO comfortable. Of course, it helped that my DH absolutely loved the bracelet and the meaning behind it. He isn't a jewelry guy at all, so for him to love something I loved was a big deal.


----------



## LDDChanel

I picked up my Love bracelet on Friday and I love it but I'm worried I should have gone up a size  I sent it to get engraved right away (without wearing it for a while which was a huge mistake in hindsight) so I'm stuck with this size no matter what but I was wondering if it'll just take me a while to get used to it? Did any of you find that it takes a while to get use to it? My wrist measures at 15 so I went in and just asked for the 17. When I tried it on the SA said it was the perfect fit so I just went with it. It wasn't until I picked it up later that I started to wonder if I should have gotten a bigger size. It moves up about 3 inches from my wrist and while it doesn't feel tight, I find I'm always conscious of it and wishing it would go further up my wrist... Has anyone else had the same problem? I already find myself wanting to buy another one so I can get a bigger size (I guess I could always stack them)...


----------



## LDDChanel

Here are a few photos of my Love that I took with my iPhone. I really do love it. I just wish I had tried on the larger size. Is it crazy that I think a bigger size would look better on my arm (LOL)...


----------



## momo721

LDDChanel said:
			
		

> Here are a few photos of my Love that I took with my iPhone. I really do love it. I just wish I had tried on the larger size. Is it crazy that I think a bigger size would look better on my arm (LOL)...



I think it looks gorgeous!


----------



## LDDChanel

momo721 said:


> I think it looks gorgeous!


Thanks Momo721!


----------



## LDDChanel

Prettybirds said:


> I think it looks perfect.  Any smaller and I think it would have felt constricting.
> 
> The SA's have no vested interest in selling the wrong size.  If you needed a different size it easily could have been ordered so if they said 17 was the right size, I'm sure it's correct.
> 
> Since you're having second thoughts, run in, explain your concerns, and try the smaller size.  Once you have an opportunity to try both sizes, I think you'll realize that you picked the correct size.  By the way, my wrist measure 4 1/2 inches and I'm a size 16.


Thanks Prettybirds. I'm actually thinking I needed a bigger size (not smaller). But it was engraved so I can't exchange it at this point. I know the 17 fits and is true to how Cartier recommends sizing it but I think it would be more comfortable if it was a larger size.


----------



## KristenG

LDDChanel said:


> I picked up my Love bracelet on Friday and I love it but I'm worried I should have gone up a size  I sent it to get engraved right away (without wearing it for a while which was a huge mistake in hindsight) so I'm stuck with this size no matter what but I was wondering if it'll just take me a while to get used to it? Did any of you find that it takes a while to get use to it? My wrist measures at 15 so I went in and just asked for the 17. When I tried it on the SA said it was the perfect fit so I just went with it. It wasn't until I picked it up later that I started to wonder if I should have gotten a bigger size. It moves up about 3 inches from my wrist and while it doesn't feel tight, I find I'm always conscious of it and wishing it would go further up my wrist... Has anyone else had the same problem? I already find myself wanting to buy another one so I can get a bigger size (I guess I could always stack them)...



It looks perfect!! How long did engraving take?


----------



## rabbits

Blueboxes said:


> Please don't shoot me ... I am ducking just in case, lol
> 
> Would it be very wrong to get a fake love bangle, to try and see if I like it ?
> As the story goes....I have always wanted one, but when I tried one on a few days ago, it didn't look like "me" ? DH also commented it looked like a handcuff, which didn't help. It's a lot do money for me, so I need to be sure that I will love it forever. I would like one in RG, I think. I just don't know if I can make it work for me. I am not very edgy or fashionable by any means , and its so modern and not really " soft" like my other choices, if you know what I mean. The color is delicious, and a major factor in me liking it so much.
> 
> Advise please ? If anybody knows nice replicas, pls. Let me know too



I know what you mean in that you don't want to splash for something you may not love, love & love. If you've tried it on and are not convinced, perhaps its not the piece or time to take the plunge. 

I've seen and felt replica pieces, and the major difference in these are the fit and weight. The Cartier bracelets have a good weight and curve which set them apart from replicas. I suppose its like good clothes, where the fabric and cut make all the difference. 

Perhaps another option would be to go to a jeweller and have a similar style done? It would probably be a better approximation in terms of weight.


----------



## Blueboxes

rabbits said:


> I know what you mean in that you don't want to splash for something you may not love, love & love. If you've tried it on and are not convinced, perhaps its not the piece or time to take the plunge.
> 
> I've seen and felt replica pieces, and the major difference in these are the fit and weight. The Cartier bracelets have a good weight and curve which set them apart from replicas. I suppose its like good clothes, where the fabric and cut make all the difference.
> 
> Perhaps another option would be to go to a jeweller and have a similar style done? It would probably be a better approximation in terms of weight.



Thank you 

I have given up on the Replica Idea now, the "nice" one would cost me 85$ . DH would kill me . Lol


----------



## Blueboxes

Prettybirds said:


> Blueboxes, while I agree with Beachy that buying a counterfeit is awful, I don't see anything wrong with buying a replica.  You know exactly what you're buying and there's no deception involved.  In fact, I think it's a great idea before spending what amounts to a lot of money for something you're unsure of.  However, as some have noted, the replica may give you an accurate picture of what the real Love bracelet is like.  So I have some suggestions.
> 1) Go to Cartier, have them put it on your wrist and wear it around the store for as long as you want.  No one will demand it from your wrist--unless you try and leave!
> 2)  Have you tried a reseller?  There's many reputable ones (the Japanese resellers usually have good prices, and their anti-counterfeiting laws are so strict, it's a virtual guarantee the item is genuine). Many resellers (in the US and elsewhere) accept returns, so you could try it at home with little risk.
> 3)  If you buy it from a reseller (you can usually get it for 25-30% less than retail) you could wear it a while and if you decided you didn't like it after all, you could probably sell it for what you paid.



These reseller you are talking about, do they sell secondhand ones or new ones ? How do I find a Japanese one .

Thanks x


----------



## LVoeletters

Got a scuff on my bracelet


----------



## Spice Girl

Lovefour said:


> My friend did that and I compared it to mine and it's not anything like the real one. The shape is different so I am not sure it will give the correct feel. I bought the real one 7 months ago and honestly it took a week to get used to it. I never take it off and I love it. It goes casual or dressy and becomes a part of you. I don't think a fake will give you the same feel. I honestly don't even know I have mine on. However I would feel naked without it. Good luck! Also Cartier rg is beautiful!!



I have 2 bracelets on and am expecting to pick up my 3rd one this week. If I took these off that would definatly feel quite different,


----------



## Spice Girl

LDDChanel said:


> Here are a few photos of my Love that I took with my iPhone. I really do love it. I just wish I had tried on the larger size. Is it crazy that I think a bigger size would look better on my arm (LOL)...



Great looking bracelet? Great choice for your skin tone. What I did after I purchased my WG I decided to purchase a YG. Those two bracelets compliment each other. Next after I pick  up my newest bracelet which is a WG diamond love bracelet. Then after awhile my last bracelet will be the YG diamond.


----------



## Lovefour

LDDChanel said:


> Here are a few photos of my Love that I took with my iPhone. I really do love it. I just wish I had tried on the larger size. Is it crazy that I think a bigger size would look better on my arm (LOL)...


Looks Amazing! I panicked after I bought mine and then after a week I was thrilled with the size17! Give it time I am sure you will feel better about the size.


----------



## LDDChanel

KristenG said:


> It looks perfect!! How long did engraving take?


 The SA said it would be a week and it ended up taking just under 2. I had it engraved with my son's birth date and my DHs, mine and my son's initials.


----------



## LDDChanel

Lovefour said:


> Looks Amazing! I panicked after I bought mine and then after a week I was thrilled with the size17! Give it time I am sure you will feel better about the size.


Thanks Lovefour! I really hope it's just a matter of getting used to the size.


----------



## LDDChanel

Thanks Spice Girl! I'm so jealous of your collection  I tried on the RG but it didn't work as well with my skintone. I'm really happy with the YG.


----------



## LDDChanel

Spice Girl said:


> Great looking bracelet? Great choice for your skin tone. What I did after I purchased my WG I decided to purchase a YG. Those two bracelets compliment each other. Next after I pick  up my newest bracelet which is a WG diamond love bracelet. Then after awhile my last bracelet will be the YG diamond.



Thanks Spice Girl! I'm so jealous of your collection  I tried on the RG but it didn't work as well with my skintone. I'm really happy with the YG.


----------



## LDDChanel

LVoeletters said:


> Got a scuff on my bracelet



It still looks great! Just think of every scratch and scuff as character


----------



## elliesaurus

LVoeletters said:


> Got a scuff on my bracelet



I think of all my scratches as "personal engravings" and battle scars for my Love!

P.S. I love that elephant charm - may I ask where you got it from?


----------



## greenteawasabi

looks like the perfect size to me. here's a picture of my size 17 which I use daily on my dominant ( & larger ) wrist. I could not have asked for a better size. I've pushed the bangle 'all the way up' (ie as high up wrist as possible) for reference


----------



## jessio312

I think it looks great!


----------



## Bitten

Hi ladies,

Spotted this YG cuff on Dover Jewelry and thought I'd post the link in case it's perfect for someone 

http://www.doverjewelry.com/bracele...racelet-18k-gold-cuff-bangle-bracelet-size-20


----------



## Spice Girl

LDDChanel said:


> Thanks Spice Girl! I'm so jealous of your collection  I tried on the RG but it didn't work as well with my skintone. I'm really happy with the YG.




Thank you for the compliment. The wrist is getting heavy. I believe that 4 loves will be enough. I still have another YG love that I lost a screw to there for the bracelet is laying around waiting for me to purchase a screw for it. That bracelet is much older than these that I recently purchased. 

Well.....I just picked up my last addition. The WG diamond bracelet. Soon to put a photograph here in this forum.


----------



## Spice Girl

LDDChanel said:


> It still looks great! Just think of every scratch and scuff as character



When one purchases anything they cherish so much the first scratch or in your a scuff it is almost devastating. But these things can not be helped. I keep telling myself that I am not going to hit my brackets on anything. Well.....what do I do is yes you guessed it hit the bracelets on something. Not hard mind you but enough to look for a scratch or blemish.


----------



## Spice Girl

LDDChanel said:


> It still looks great! Just think of every scratch and scuff as character



Yes makes the bracelet look lived in.


----------



## Spice Girl

greenteawasabi said:


> looks like the perfect size to me. here's a picture of my size 17 which I use daily on my dominant ( & larger ) wrist. I could not have asked for a better size. I've pushed the bangle 'all the way up' (ie as high up wrist as possible) for reference



Fits great on you. I like my bracelets to fit looser and slide up and down my arm. I wear size 17s and these do this perfectly for me.


----------



## Spice Girl

A new addition to my Cartier family. Here is a photograph. I decided to rear the shades in alternating form. When I purchase my last bracelet which will be a YG diamond. That bracelet will be worn in the same alternating style.  I will wear that on next to my WG basic Cartier reason I do not want the 2 diamonds together.

I will have to update the photograph. Too dark. Will do this soon.

Here is a better photograph.

I did my best to get a shot of the diamonds.


----------



## Suzie

Spice Girl said:


> A new addition to my Cartier family. Here is a photograph. I decided to rear the shades in alternating form. When I purchase my last bracelet which will be a YG diamond. That bracelet will be worn in the same alternating style.  I will wear that on next to my WG basic Cartier reason I do not want the 2 diamonds together.
> 
> I will have to update the photograph. Too dark. Will do this soon.
> 
> Here is a better photograph.
> 
> I did my best to get a shot of the diamonds.



Great shot!


----------



## Spice Girl

Suzie said:


> Great shot!



Thank you for the compliment. I had to hold the phone and take the photograph at he same time. Not easy especially wanting to get a perfect shot in.


----------



## Suzie

Spice Girl said:


> Thank you for the compliment. I had to hold the phone and take the photograph at he same time. Not easy especially wanting to get a perfect shot in.



This thread is making me want one really badly. I am going to Hawaii in July so hopefully I can scrape up enough money to buy one, I would love the WG with 4 diamonds.


----------



## Blueboxes

After everybodies advise, I went into town today to the Cartier boutique. I tried on the RG Love bracelet and had a good walkabout as some of you suggested.

BIG MISTAKE )). By the end I didn't want to take it off. It's beautiful, the color of the RG is just the perfect gold color. It's somewhat softer then the Tiffany even, I just love it for that alone. It looks perfect against my skin. It's has a nice weight to it, it feels very special. I am not going to lie, I will have to get used to the shape and wearing it , but I hope that it will be ok. Now to wait till I can order it ( you have to pay 40% deposit !) and then the 6 weeks till it arrives. Blah...
Anyway, I think it's a good choice as an everyday piece and is good enough to wear anywhere.
Cannot wait , and its all your fault gorgeous ladies xxx

While I was there I ordered a DLDC necklace and bracelet  with the single pink saphire in RG ( of course ) , to tie me over


----------



## Blueboxes

Oh and I got a fake Love Bracelet on my way back for 5$ after all


----------



## Spice Girl

Suzie said:


> This thread is making me want one really badly. I am going to Hawaii in July so hopefully I can scrape up enough money to buy one, I would love the WG with 4 diamonds.



That is where I have purchased 3 of mine from. Honolulu.


----------



## Spice Girl

Blueboxes said:


> After everybodies advise, I went into town today to the Cartier boutique. I tried on the RG Love bracelet and had a good walkabout as some of you suggested.
> 
> BIG MISTAKE )). By the end I didn't want to take it off. It's beautiful, the color of the RG is just the perfect gold color. It's somewhat softer then the Tiffany even, I just love it for that alone. It looks perfect against my skin. It's has a nice weight to it, it feels very special. I am not going to lie, I will have to get used to the shape and wearing it , but I hope that it will be ok. Now to wait till I can order it ( you have to pay 40% deposit !) and then the 6 weeks till it arrives. Blah...
> Anyway, I think it's a good choice as an everyday piece and is good enough to wear anywhere.
> Cannot wait , and its all your fault gorgeous ladies xxx
> 
> While I was there I ordered a DLDC necklace and bracelet  with the single pink saphire in RG ( of course ) , to tie me over



Do not you love the power of suggestion?


----------



## Spice Girl

Blueboxes said:


> Oh and I got a fake Love Bracelet on my way back for 5$ after all



Why did you purchase a fake?


----------



## oyita

has anyone shopped for the love bracelet//cuff in korea? any price advantage over the european prices??


----------



## Spice Girl

Spice Girl said:


> Why did you purchase a fake?



That is a far different look than the real puppy. But, at least it is a start for you. Have to start somewhere I guess.


----------



## Spice Girl

oyita said:


> has anyone shopped for the love bracelet//cuff in korea? any price advantage over the european prices??



Not I.


----------



## oyita

my dh is travelling this month and i was thinking that it might be a good idea to shop for it in asia..


----------



## Blueboxes

Spice Girl said:


> That is a far different look tan he real puppy. But, at least it is a start for you. Have to start somewhere I guess.



Haha, it's not meant to look anything like the Cartier Love ))
Just didn't want to come home empty handed and I thought it was funny for 5$. The color isn't too bad actually, lol


----------



## Spice Girl

Blueboxes said:


> Haha, it's not meant to look anything like the Cartier Love ))
> Just didn't want to come home empty handed and I thought it was funny for 5$. The color isn't too bad actually, lol



Nor you did not come home empty handed you did not come home empty wristed either.


----------



## Suzie

Spice Girl said:


> That is where I have purchased 3 of mine from. Honolulu.



I am hoping that they stock them in the duty free galleria as I am an overseas traveller so hopefully I will not have to pay the sales tax.


----------



## Lovefour

Blueboxes said:


> After everybodies advise, I went into town today to the Cartier boutique. I tried on the RG Love bracelet and had a good walkabout as some of you suggested.
> 
> BIG MISTAKE )). By the end I didn't want to take it off. It's beautiful, the color of the RG is just the perfect gold color. It's somewhat softer then the Tiffany even, I just love it for that alone. It looks perfect against my skin. It's has a nice weight to it, it feels very special. I am not going to lie, I will have to get used to the shape and wearing it , but I hope that it will be ok. Now to wait till I can order it ( you have to pay 40% deposit !) and then the 6 weeks till it arrives. Blah...
> Anyway, I think it's a good choice as an everyday piece and is good enough to wear anywhere.
> Cannot wait , and its all your fault gorgeous ladies xxx
> 
> While I was there I ordered a DLDC necklace and bracelet  with the single pink saphire in RG ( of course ) , to tie me over


Blueboxes Keep us posted! The Love bracelet is addictive all I think about is getting my next one.


----------



## rabbits

Blueboxes said:


> Oh and I got a fake Love Bracelet on my way back for 5$ after all



Lol* Congrats on your goodies! do post a Cartier family pic when your RG arrives!


----------



## Onthego

Good Morning TPFers! I wanted to show my size of the Love with diamonds just in case it helps anyone. My wrist is 14.5 or so. I also have very flexible hands, so I can wiggle out of a 17, but not a 16. So with that in mind I got a 17. Also 17 is the size of 3 diamond bangles I have in gold, white gold and pink. It is also the size of the Hermes clics. So even though I think a 16 would have been the "right size" I went with the 17. Pictures to follow.


----------



## bex285

Blueboxes said:


> 6 weeks till it arrives. Blah...



Do they not have any stock in store? Is this normal? Was hoping to pick something up while on holiday but only there for 5 days!

You'll do nothing but dream of having it back on your wrist now btw


----------



## Spice Girl

Lovefour said:


> Blueboxes Keep us posted! The Love bracelet is addictive all I think about is getting my next one.



That could be the reason that I keep looking at them and purchasing.


----------



## Spice Girl

Onthego said:


> Good Morning TPFers! I wanted to show my size of the Love with diamonds just in case it helps anyone. My wrist is 14.5 or so. I also have very flexible hands, so I can wiggle out of a 17, but not a 16. So with that in mind I got a 17. Also 17 is the size of 3 diamond bangles I have in gold, white gold and pink. It is also the size of the Hermes clics. So even though I think a 16 would have been the "right size" I went with the 17. Pictures to follow.



Nice bracelet. I need a good diamond bracelet to finish my set. That is my next purchase. I purchase a 16mm because I like the bracelets to fit a bit looser.


----------



## LDDChanel

Onthego said:


> Good Morning TPFers! I wanted to show my size of the Love with diamonds just in case it helps anyone. My wrist is 14.5 or so. I also have very flexible hands, so I can wiggle out of a 17, but not a 16. So with that in mind I got a 17. Also 17 is the size of 3 diamond bangles I have in gold, white gold and pink. It is also the size of the Hermes clics. So even though I think a 16 would have been the "right size" I went with the 17. Pictures to follow.



Thanks for posting these pics! The bracelet looks great on you!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

does anyone watch millionaire matchmaker?   I think she was wearing two love rings stacked on her right hand and it was STUNNING, looked really nice!  When she was in the car you could see them on the recent episode with the millionairesses.  They were the thinner ones...did anyone else see this?


----------



## LVoeletters

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> does anyone watch millionaire matchmaker?   I think she was wearing two love rings stacked on her right hand and it was STUNNING, looked really nice!  When she was in the car you could see them on the recent episode with the millionairesses.  They were the thinner ones...did anyone else see this?



I noticed it too!!!! I thought it was 3? I know two was pave, soooooo stunning I was drooling


----------



## Spice Girl

Looking to purchase a YG with diamonds love bracelet. Will have a photograph here after picking up the bracelet.


----------



## KellyChan05

Spice Girl said:


> Looking to purchase a YG with diamonds love bracelet. Will have a photograph here after picking up the bracelet.



Congrat on ur purchase.


----------



## cupcake34

> Looking to purchase a YG with diamonds love bracelet. Will have a photograph here after picking up the bracelet.



Congrats! How many diamonds will your bracelet have?


----------



## danough

Onthego said:


> Good Morning TPFers! I wanted to show my size of the Love with diamonds just in case it helps anyone. My wrist is 14.5 or so. I also have very flexible hands, so I can wiggle out of a 17, but not a 16. So with that in mind I got a 17. Also 17 is the size of 3 diamond bangles I have in gold, white gold and pink. It is also the size of the Hermes clics. So even though I think a 16 would have been the "right size" I went with the 17. Pictures to follow.



I think I like that sizing! Looks great and comfortable.


----------



## phillj12

LVoeletters said:


> I noticed it too!!!! I thought it was 3? I know two was pave, soooooo stunning I was drooling



Yes! Noticed last week! Two were pave!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

LVoeletters said:


> I noticed it too!!!! I thought it was 3? I know two was pave, soooooo stunning I was drooling



ah!  i will ahve to look again.  it really was so pretty!  (and she looks so amazing too btw!!)


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

are the pave ones the same width as the regular?  they looked thinner to me but maybe she has long fingers


----------



## Spice Girl

KellyChan05 said:


> Congrat on ur purchase.



Thank you much. Looking forward to picking up the bracelet.


----------



## Spice Girl

cupcake34 said:


> Congrats! How many diamonds will your bracelet have?



My WG has 4 diamonds and the YG has 4 as well.

I am now  looking into the bracelet that has MULTI coloured stones.


----------



## Spice Girl

I should be able to pick up my YG diamond bracelet no later than February 14th.


----------



## cupcake34

> My WG has 4 diamonds and the YG has 4 as well.
> 
> I am now looking into the bracelet that has MULTI coloured stones.



Which mulitcolored stones bracelet are you interested in?


----------



## Spice Girl

cupcake34 said:


> Which mulitcolored stones bracelet are you interested in?



The one that only has the 2 screws for putting on the bracelet and instead if the regular screw head design there are must coloured gems of sort.


----------



## Spice Girl

cupcake34 said:


> Which mulitcolored stones bracelet are you interested in?



I do not know the price yet. Once I know that then I will make my purchase. With what I have now and the one that I just purchased to picked up and after I purchase the MULTI coloured stone one that will be a total of 5. Heavy on the wrist. But that is ok.


----------



## Blueboxes

I would be careful with the multicolored ones for daily wear. The stones are much more fragile then diamonds , and with it being a bangle you will bang it on the table etc, which may cause damage.


----------



## Suzie

I have just worked out that I am a complete idiot! I measured my wrist about 3 inches or more further up than my wrist bone, I don't know why but had it in my head that where I wanted my LoVe bangle to be was the measurement of my wrist. I was looking at everyone's posts at what size they were buying and looking at my own wrist thinking wow my wrist looks pretty skinny but I may have to get a really large Love!!

So I just had a light bulb moment and measured my wrist at the bone, it is 14.5 instead of the 16.5 that I thought it was. Sorry, just had to share his dumb moment.


----------



## MyDogTink

Why does there seem to be a preference for the Love bangle over the cuff? I have really small wrists and I was considering the cuff.  Would love some insight from the experts.


----------



## XCCX

MyDogTink said:


> Why does there seem to be a preference for the Love bangle over the cuff? I have really small wrists and I was considering the cuff.  Would love some insight from the experts.



I have the cuff because I can't keep jewelry on all the time. I love it! So comfy and practical with a great look too!


----------



## faintlymacabre

MyDogTink said:


> Why does there seem to be a preference for the Love bangle over the cuff? I have really small wrists and I was considering the cuff.  Would love some insight from the experts.



I guess people just like the "locked on" romantic aspect of it.

I have a cuff myself, and wouldn't want it any other way.  I take it off when I do chores, or during rock climbing/archery/whatever.  I can switch wrists whenever I want.  You don't have to deal with tightening screws or worry about them falling out.  It still gets worn every day, so I don't really understand what the downside of the cuff style is.

The only factor to consider might be the shape of your wrist.  I remember seeing a picture where a member was comparing the shape of a cuff vs a bracelet, and the cuff is much more oval in shape.  If you have a round wrist, the fit might not be right.


----------



## Greentea

MyDogTink said:


> Why does there seem to be a preference for the Love bangle over the cuff? I have really small wrists and I was considering the cuff.  Would love some insight from the experts.



I love the fact that the bangle just lives with you. You don't have to think about it. I have the kind of lifestyle that it works with, though. If I were in the med profession or did a lot of weight lifting and such, I'd choose the cuff.
The bangle is so comfortable and ergonomic, I never notice it.


----------



## beachy10

MyDogTink said:


> Why does there seem to be a preference for the Love bangle over the cuff? I have really small wrists and I was considering the cuff.  Would love some insight from the experts.



I orginally wanted the cuff but couldn't make it work. It just wasn't comfortable.


----------



## Harper Quinn

MyDogTink said:


> Why does there seem to be a preference for the Love bangle over the cuff? I have really small wrists and I was considering the cuff.  Would love some insight from the experts.



I'm a doctor and it just isn't practical for me to wear a bangle 24/7. My wrist shape meant the cuff was very comfortable on me. And I like the fact I can remove it if I'm doing something that could scratch it. Some people do romanticise the bangle which is fine but I am more pragmatic as a person.


----------



## MyDogTink

Harper Quinn said:
			
		

> I'm a doctor and it just isn't practical for me to wear a bangle 24/7. My wrist shape meant the cuff was very comfortable on me. And I like the fact I can remove it if I'm doing something that could scratch it. Some people do romanticise the bangle which is fine but I am more pragmatic as a person.



Harper Quinn, Beachy10, Greentea, faintlymacabre, xactreality: thanks to all of you for responding. Probably best for me to try them on. My wrists are super tiny (I wish this probably was with my waist and hips as well!).  Bangles spin on me and I have to cut so much off of link bracelets. I actually wear girls' bracelets. Thanks again.


----------



## Spice Girl

MyDogTink said:


> Why does there seem to be a preference for the Love bangle over the cuff? I have really small wrists and I was considering the cuff.  Would love some insight from the experts.



To me the bangle looks more attractive but, that is my opinion. I also think the bangle is more secure.


----------



## Spice Girl

Spice Girl said:


> Looking to purchase a YG with diamonds love bracelet. Will have a photograph here after picking up the bracelet.



I found out the bracelet I'll be available fir pick up on February 13th.


----------



## Gator bag lady

Does anyone wear old screw system stacked with new screw system. Do they fit the same? I have two yellow gold size 17's, first one purchased December 2008 and the second July 2012 at BH catier store and the old screw system is 2mm smaller than new one. Trying to figure out if my old one was sized wrong. Cartier BH is being so uncooperative with an answer. They told me that maybe they were maybe measured differently with old screw system but have no definit answer 
So annoying bc I want to stack them but the first one slides under the new and causes scratching. Anyway please please let me know if anyone has experience with new screw system and old screw system sizing. Trying to get to the bottom of this!


----------



## oyita

well, i went up to the istanbul store today to change my ring but they didnt want to arguing that it was bought in europe. I tried the larger size and it does fit better 
I am really disappointed...... has anyone tried loosing up the the love ring manually? i mean like take it to the jeweler and have them try to enlarge it.. i do understan that i might distort the design but just a little bit would help in my case.
on the other hand i might ask a good friend to take it back to cartier madrid to try to change it there..


----------



## oyita

i also eyed a rg cuff with a pink gem stone while on mission


----------



## schadenfreude

Gator bag lady said:


> Does anyone wear old screw system stacked with new screw system. Do they fit the same? I have two yellow gold size 17's, first one purchased December 2008 and the second July 2012 at BH catier store and the old screw system is 2mm smaller than new one. Trying to figure out if my old one was sized wrong. Cartier BH is being so uncooperative with an answer. They told me that maybe they were maybe measured differently with old screw system but have no definit answer
> So annoying bc I want to stack them but the first one slides under the new and causes scratching. Anyway please please let me know if anyone has experience with new screw system and old screw system sizing. Trying to get to the bottom of this!



I have one with the old system and one with the new - same size. They are identical in size and shape. How frustrating!


----------



## LVoeletters

Harper Quinn said:


> I'm a doctor and it just isn't practical for me to wear a bangle 24/7. My wrist shape meant the cuff was very comfortable on me. And I like the fact I can remove it if I'm doing something that could scratch it. Some people do romanticise the bangle which is fine but I am more pragmatic as a person.



I DIDN'T EVEN THINK ABOUT THIS! I'm in school pursuing my medical profession........... And just bought my RG love bangle the past august... The fact that I wouldn't be able to wear this because of my profession totally did not register with me till now.... oh no!!!!!


----------



## Bethc

Harper Quinn said:


> I'm a doctor and it just isn't practical for me to wear a bangle 24/7. My wrist shape meant the cuff was very comfortable on me. And I like the fact I can remove it if I'm doing something that could scratch it. Some people do romanticise the bangle which is fine but I am more pragmatic as a person.



I have 2 cuffs and 1 bangle, I wouldn't say that one if more comfortable than the other. It was hard for me to get used to wearing the bangle all the time.  I would say you should definitely consider the cuff, especially if you know going in that you need to take it off frequently!


----------



## LVoeletters

elliesaurus said:


> I think of all my scratches as "personal engravings" and battle scars for my Love!
> 
> P.S. I love that elephant charm - may I ask where you got it from?



it'll be available on etsy in a month! I will keep you updated!


----------



## Spice Girl

oyita said:


> well, i went up to the istanbul store today to change my ring but they didnt want to arguing that it was bought in europe. I tried the larger size and it does fit better
> I am really disappointed...... has anyone tried loosing up the the love ring manually? i mean like take it to the jeweler and have them try to enlarge it.. i do understan that i might distort the design but just a little bit would help in my case.
> on the other hand i might ask a good friend to take it back to cartier madrid to try to change it there..



That is probably the SA was hoping you would purchase a new ring.


----------



## Spice Girl

In a few hours I am going out to look at in person and order me my newest bracelet. Here is the description that is directly from Cartier.

"18K pink gold bracelet set with 2 yellow and 2 pinksapphires, 2 green and 2 orange garnets, 2 amethysts."

This will be a fun bracelet.


----------



## LDDChanel

Here are two pics I took in my car  I'm still thinking about getting another one in a bigger size (this is a 17 and I'd like to get an 18) but I've gotten use to the 17. I've had it for just over 2 weeks now.


----------



## LDDChanel

And here's another photo that shows it further up on my wrist.


----------



## LDDChanel

Spice Girl said:


> In a few hours I am going out to look at in person and order me my newest bracelet. Here is the description that is directly from Cartier.
> 
> "18K pink gold bracelet set with 2 yellow and 2 pinksapphires, 2 green and 2 orange garnets, 2 amethysts."
> 
> This will be a fun bracelet.


I can't wait to see it! I love the multi coloured stones!


----------



## CATEYES

LDDChanel said:


> And here's another photo that shows it further up on my wrist.



I like the fit on you!!  Is it comfy for you?


----------



## CATEYES

Onthego said:


> Good Morning TPFers! I wanted to show my size of the Love with diamonds just in case it helps anyone. My wrist is 14.5 or so. I also have very flexible hands, so I can wiggle out of a 17, but not a 16. So with that in mind I got a 17. Also 17 is the size of 3 diamond bangles I have in gold, white gold and pink. It is also the size of the Hermes clics. So even though I think a 16 would have been the "right size" I went with the 17. Pictures to follow.
> 
> View attachment 2051329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2051330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2051331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2051332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2051333



I think this size looks really good on you and comfortable which is very important.  Looks so shiny and new with your shiny pink nails too


----------



## Spice Girl

LDDChanel said:


> Here are two pics I took in my car  I'm still thinking about getting another one in a bigger size (this is a 17 and I'd like to get an 18) but I've gotten use to the 17. I've had it for just over 2 weeks now.



That really looks great with your ring. The 2 jewelry pieces compliment each other. When I purchased my second bracelet the 2 bracelets complimented each other greatly. One YG and the other RG. Since then I purchased a WG diamond bracelet and recently a YG diamond bracelet.

I am heading out in a few minutes to look at and purchase another bracelet. 18K pink gold bracelet set with 2 yellow and 2 pinksapphires, 2 green and 2 orange garnets, 2 amethysts.


----------



## Spice Girl

LDDChanel said:


> I can't wait to see it! I love the multi coloured stones!



Will take from time of order to pickup not all that long.


----------



## LDDChanel

CATEYES said:


> I like the fit on you!!  Is it comfy for you?


Thanks! It is comfy but I do regret not getting the 18. The 17 fits but only moves about 2-3 inches up my arm and I just like the look of a looser fit. I barely feel the 17 though. The bracelet is very comfortable.


----------



## LDDChanel

Spice Girl said:


> That really looks great with your ring. The 2 jewelry pieces compliment each other. When I purchased my second bracelet the 2 bracelets complimented each other greatly. One YG and the other RG. Since then I purchased a WG diamond bracelet and recently a YG diamond bracelet.
> 
> I am heading out in a few minutes to look at and purchase another bracelet. 18K pink gold bracelet set with 2 yellow and 2 pinksapphires, 2 green and 2 orange garnets, 2 amethysts.


Thanks! I'm envious of your amazing love collection!


----------



## schadenfreude

LVoeletters said:


> I DIDN'T EVEN THINK ABOUT THIS! I'm in school pursuing my medical profession........... And just bought my RG love bangle the past august... The fact that I wouldn't be able to wear this because of my profession totally did not register with me till now.... oh no!!!!!



Well. It depends on which aspect of medicine you go into. I am also a physician and wear two love bangles constantly. But then, I am not scrubbing in to surgery or performing sterile procedures!


----------



## Spice Girl

LDDChanel said:


> Thanks! I'm envious of your amazing love collection!



Takes some time but well worth the look.


----------



## Spice Girl

Picked out the bracelet tonight. Will place the order very soon.


----------



## Gator bag lady

schadenfreude said:


> I have one with the old system and one with the new - same size. They are identical in size and shape. How frustrating!



Thank you for your reply schadenfreude! I know, I'm so annoyed. I gave it in to them bc they told me maybe my old one was out of shape but instead all they did was polish both. New and old one  And I hate that they polished w/o asking me! I hate having my gold polished.   also was told it was being sent to NY store only to find out they sent to a cartier authorized local repair shop in BH. I would never have given them to them if I knew they were going to leave cartier hands. 
So upset. Debating on making a big stink about the whole situation. But honestly I feel like when buying cartier from cartier nothing but perfect should be accepted. Anyway thanks again. Not sure what my plan is yet.


----------



## Lovefour

LDDChanel said:


> And here's another photo that shows it further up on my wrist.


I think the 17 looks perfect! I would really try the 18 on with it if you plan on stacking and make sure you want that much movement. Good luck keep us posted. Looks amazing I just can't wait to get my second love. I will try the 17 and 18 on but am leaning towards another 17 because I like the way it stacks.


----------



## Gator bag lady

schadenfreude said:


> I have one with the old system and one with the new - same size. They are identical in size and shape. How frustrating!



Schadenfreude, do you know if your old screw system is from 2008 or before? Apparently there is 4 versions of the love bracelet. The original one from 1970, then the next one was called version 1, and then there was a version 2 (sold between 2009'ish and 2011/12'ish) which looked the same from the outside but the screws were a little different internally, and last the current one with new screw system version 3. Anyway my old screw system is version 1 so wanted to see if yours may be version 2 and maybe that's why they are same in size and shape. 

Also if not too much trouble would you be able to post good pictures of your bracelets with screws lined up showing that they are the same size and shape even though screws are different. This would be so very helpful since cartier BH doesn't have any of the old version in store to see and compare and figure out what's going on. I've swear I've turned into a detective! Haha. Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## cupcake34

Would you stack your Love bracelet with a simple pearl bracelet or would that damage one of the bracelets (or both)?


----------



## Harper Quinn

LVoeletters said:


> I DIDN'T EVEN THINK ABOUT THIS! I'm in school pursuing my medical profession........... And just bought my RG love bangle the past august... The fact that I wouldn't be able to wear this because of my profession totally did not register with me till now.... oh no!!!!!



I think this would depend on your specialty. In some specialties where you don't do too many physical procedures/examinations then you can get away with it. In the UK infection control procedures are quite strict (although they cannot back it up with evidence, grrrr). Or see if you can get away by saying you're wearing it for religious purposes


----------



## Harper Quinn

schadenfreude said:


> Well. It depends on which aspect of medicine you go into. I am also a physician and wear two love bangles constantly. But then, I am not scrubbing in to surgery or performing sterile procedures!



Exactly. I wish they were more pragmatic in the UK. Here you have to be "bare below the elbows" i.e. no watch, no bracelet, no engagement ring, just a plain wedding band, no matter what you do! If only they limited it to doing sterile procedures and surgery life would be much better- then again I would not my love bangle to touch certain body parts whilst examining!!!!!


----------



## schadenfreude

Gator bag lady said:


> Schadenfreude, do you know if your old screw system is from 2008 or before? Apparently there is 4 versions of the love bracelet. The original one from 1970, then the next one was called version 1, and then there was a version 2 (sold between 2009'ish and 2011/12'ish) which looked the same from the outside but the screws were a little different internally, and last the current one with new screw system version 3. Anyway my old screw system is version 1 so wanted to see if yours may be version 2 and maybe that's why they are same in size and shape.
> 
> Also if not too much trouble would you be able to post good pictures of your bracelets with screws lined up showing that they are the same size and shape even though screws are different. This would be so very helpful since cartier BH doesn't have any of the old version in store to see and compare and figure out what's going on. I've swear I've turned into a detective! Haha. Thank you! Thank you!



Is this helpful? The WG (old screw system) was purchased in 2009 or 2010. The YG is the new system, got it July 2012. So I guess my WG is version 2...? 

Side rant: hate the new screw system. Requires tightening daily. Such a PITA.


----------



## LDDChanel

Lovefour said:


> I think the 17 looks perfect! I would really try the 18 on with it if you plan on stacking and make sure you want that much movement. Good luck keep us posted. Looks amazing I just can't wait to get my second love. I will try the 17 and 18 on but am leaning towards another 17 because I like the way it stacks.


Thanks so much! I agree - I definitely have to try the 18 and see. I think if I had bought an 18 originally I would just buy another 18 but since I wish my 17 had more movement, I don't think I'd like stacking two 17s... I'll let you know what I decide!


----------



## LDDChanel

schadenfreude said:


> Is this helpful? The WG (old screw system) was purchased in 2009 or 2010. The YG is the new system, got it July 2012. So I guess my WG is version 2...?
> 
> Side rant: hate the new screw system. Requires tightening daily. Such a PITA.


LOVE your combo! They look great on you.


----------



## Spice Girl

schadenfreude said:


> Is this helpful? The WG (old screw system) was purchased in 2009 or 2010. The YG is the new system, got it July 2012. So I guess my WG is version 2...?
> 
> Side rant: hate the new screw system. Requires tightening daily. Such a PITA.



So does the old screw system. The only difference is the new system the screw will not get lost if not tightened on a regular basis. This is why I recently purchased a set of gold and a set of silver replacement screws.


----------



## Blueboxes

Could any of you girls post pictures of the cuff please ! I have tried one on today, and it seems that it's a bit diggy, as in digs into my arm when I push it up on my arm and then twist my hand ? ( hope that makes sense ) I also tried on a bangle and its a similar problem, but instead of the ends of the cuff digging into my arm, the bracelet spins a little making its position uncomfortable abit? The SA suggested to go with a smaller size, but I don't like it tight . Will I get used to it ? Is the Love just not right for me ? ( hope not? )


----------



## KristenG

I don't have pictures of the cuff, but I hated the feeling of it on. Also dug into my skin, not comfortable at all! I liked the price of the cuff, but the bangle was so much more comfortable on. My bangle was immediately comfortable though, no hesitation on how it felt at all. If you have to talk yourself into it, it may not be for you.


----------



## Blueboxes

KristenG said:


> I don't have pictures of the cuff, but I hated the feeling of it on. Also dug into my skin, not comfortable at all! I liked the price of the cuff, but the bangle was so much more comfortable on.



The price difference is huge ! A third less , which does appeal I must say, lol


----------



## KristenG

Yes. That was why I tried it on. Plus being able to remove it if I wanted. But I honestly don't want to take the bangle off - it is that comfortable. I've had it less than 2 weeks and it feels like part of me already.


----------



## Gator bag lady

schadenfreude said:


> Is this helpful? The WG (old screw system) was purchased in 2009 or 2010. The YG is the new system, got it July 2012. So I guess my WG is version 2...?
> 
> Side rant: hate the new screw system. Requires tightening daily. Such a PITA.



Thank you so much! The pics are just right 
Yeah the tightening makes me crazy too. I wish they would just get it right!


----------



## Blueboxes

KristenG said:


> Yes. That was why I tried it on. Plus being able to remove it if I wanted. But I honestly don't want to take the bangle off - it is that comfortable. I've had it less than 2 weeks and it feels like part of me already.



Did you get it fitted or abit looser ?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Blueboxes said:


> Could any of you girls post pictures of the cuff please ! I have tried one on today, and it seems that it's a bit diggy, as in digs into my arm when I push it up on my arm and then twist my hand ? ( hope that makes sense ) I also tried on a bangle and its a similar problem, but instead of the ends of the cuff digging into my arm, the bracelet spins a little making its position uncomfortable abit? The SA suggested to go with a smaller size, but I don't like it tight . Will I get used to it ? Is the Love just not right for me ? ( hope not? )



I guess a bottom view is what you're looking for, as it looks just like a bracelet does from the top.







I do get the "diggy" feeling when I push it up my arm, but I just don't tend to push it up my arm very much...  Mine is pretty fitted as well.


----------



## KristenG

Blueboxes said:


> Did you get it fitted or abit looser ?



Looser. My wrist is 14.5 cm and I bought a 17. It slides quite a bit, but its completely comfortable. It doesn't turn on its own, I can turn it myself though.


----------



## Blueboxes

faintlymacabre said:


> I guess a bottom view is what you're looking for, as it looks just like a bracelet does from the top.
> 
> I do get the "diggy" feeling when I push it up my arm, but I just don't tend to push it up my arm very much...  Mine is pretty fitted as well.



I think that's the thing I have to get used to, leaving it at my wrist and not pushing it up, regardless of cuff or bracelet. I do like the fact that I can take it off easily. I take everything off at night, but only my wedding band stays on. Plus I am starting University next year, to do medicine, so I don't know if you are allowed to wear it in hospitals.


----------



## Blueboxes

KristenG said:


> Looser. My wrist is 14.5 cm and I bought a 17. It slides quite a bit, but its completely comfortable. It doesn't turn on its own, I can turn it myself though.



My wrist is a 16, but I tried on the 17 and the 18. The 17 is just too tight IMHO , but SA says that's the way it's supposed to be.
I like the fact that you can take it off anytime in the cuff, but the all-the-way-roundness of the bracelet is lovely too.


----------



## schadenfreude

Spice Girl said:


> So does the old screw system. The only difference is the new system the screw will not get lost if not tightened on a regular basis. This is why I recently purchased a set of gold and a set of silver replacement screws.



Well, agree to disagree: my old-system bracelet is rock solid. Requires tightening *never*. The new system is remarkably different in my small study of two!


----------



## schadenfreude

LDDChanel said:


> LOVE your combo! They look great on you.



Thank you!


----------



## schadenfreude

Gator bag lady said:


> Thank you so much! The pics are just right
> Yeah the tightening makes me crazy too. I wish they would just get it right!



Good! Glad to be of help.


----------



## Martinibeach

Hi everyone! Great thread so far, and I enjoyed everyone's pics and comments! I am so in love with both LOVE and CLOU bracelets, and was extatic when we went to the C store with DH to choose my first Love bracelet.
Unfortunately, we went out empty handed as I could not decide on the size 16 vs 17 cm....
My wrist is 14.5-15 cm or 5.9-6 inches. I have read this entire thread and know that many of you were on the edge when making the final decision.

If you were ever considering between these two sizes 16 vs 17 cm, can you please share what did you decide and why? What is the size of your wrist? Are you happy with your decision? I can't wait any longer without a L bracelet on my wrist! I am getting very unhappy with myself!


----------



## Spice Girl

faintlymacabre said:


> I guess a bottom view is what you're looking for, as it looks just like a bracelet does from the top.
> 
> I do get the "diggy" feeling when I push it up my arm, but I just don't tend to push it up my arm very much...  Mine is pretty fitted as well.



I would be afraid the bracelet would snag on something.


----------



## Spice Girl

schadenfreude said:


> Well, agree to disagree: my old-system bracelet is rock solid. Requires tightening *never*. The new system is remarkably different in my small study of two!



My oldest bracelet YG the screws needed tightening daily. I have noticed my newer 3 brackets do not need tightening that often. When I receive my replacement t screws I can start wearing that bracelet again.


----------



## laurayuki

I have 16 for 14.5 wrist. The snug fit is easier for everyday wear

I also have old screw bought two years ago and do not need tightening ever. I have only taken it out once during surgery. I believe a lot of people would agree including my cartier sa that old screw have statistically less issues than new screw. But if one takes it on and off regularly it's possible the screw itself was stripped and became ineffective. In that case I guess it doesn't matter if you have old or new system


----------



## dster1

Martinibeach said:


> Hi everyone! Great thread so far, and I enjoyed everyone's pics and comments! I am so in love with both LOVE and CLOU bracelets, and was extatic when we went to the C store with DH to choose my first Love bracelet.
> Unfortunately, we went out empty handed as I could not decide on the size 16 vs 17 cm....
> My wrist is 14.5-15 cm or 5.9-6 inches. I have read this entire thread and know that many of you were on the edge when making the final decision.
> 
> If you were ever considering between these two sizes 16 vs 17 cm, can you please share what did you decide and why? What is the size of your wrist? Are you happy with your decision? I can't wait any longer without a L bracelet on my wrist! I am getting very unhappy with myself!


I bought the 16 for my 14.5 inch wrist (I measured the largest part around my wrist bone). I just couldn't stand the constant turning of the 17. I can still easily turn the 16 with some pressure but the 17 was like a circular bangle that hung really low. When I hold my hand upright it drops about 3.5-4 inches down my arm and comfortably slides over my wrist bone.


----------



## dster1

Btw, new screw system for almost a month and did not have to tighten once.


----------



## Martinibeach

dster1 said:


> I bought the 16 for my 14.5 inch wrist (I measured the largest part around my wrist bone). I just couldn't stand the constant turning of the 17. I can still easily turn the 16 with some pressure but the 17 was like a circular bangle that hung really low. When I hold my hand upright it drops about 3.5-4 inches down my arm and comfortably slides over my wrist bone.



Thanks, dster1. Probably your wrist is a tiny bit thinner as I could rotate the 17cm with a light push, but not the 16 cm bracelet. I definitely need to go again to the store and check out. I am so impatient now.

I wonder about the experience of the ladies that went for the 17 cm bracelet.


----------



## Martinibeach

laurayuki said:


> I have 16 for 14.5 wrist. The snug fit is easier for everyday wear



Very true, laurayuki. Smaller size is easier to wear day in, day out, and is great for layering (stacking). My concern is only when it gets really hot here in CA. May size 16 will be too snug then. But I am definitely not waiting until the summer to decide! Thanks for your reply!


----------



## KristenG

Martinibeach said:


> Very true, laurayuki. Smaller size is easier to wear day in, day out, and is great for layering (stacking). My concern is only when it gets really hot here in CA. May size 16 will be too snug then. But I am definitely not waiting until the summer to decide! Thanks for your reply!



I have a 14.5 cm wrist, and tried the 16 & 17 - while I was swollen (was on a cruise and it was in a caribbean port). The 16 felt so restrictive, I immediately wanted it off. The 17 felt better. Now that I am home and no longer swollen, the 17 is definitely looser now that it is colder, but I'm SO very glad that I went bigger knowing what the 16 felt like for the warmer weather. I am also in CA, and we get temps in the 100's here in OC.


----------



## Suzie

I went into the Cartier store today and tried on a cuff and a LOVE (the WG with 4 diamonds) and it felt so comfortable and not heavy. 

The SA made me try on the pave LOVE, wow it was stunning, maybe if I win Lotto!

But I must have the WG with 4 diamonds, I have a 15 cms wrist and the 17 was the perfect size for me. Now to save a bit more money.


----------



## Blueboxes

Suzie said:


> I went into the Cartier store today and tried on a cuff and a LOVE (the WG with 4 diamonds) and it felt so comfortable and not heavy.
> 
> The SA made me try on the pave LOVE, wow it was stunning, maybe if I win Lotto!
> 
> But I must have the WG with 4 diamonds, I have a 15 cms wrist and the 17 was the perfect size for me. Now to save a bit more money.



Did you like the cuff ?


----------



## Martinibeach

KristenG said:


> I have a 14.5 cm wrist, and tried the 16 & 17 - while I was swollen (was on a cruise and it was in a caribbean port). The 16 felt so restrictive, I immediately wanted it off. The 17 felt better. Now that I am home and no longer swollen, the 17 is definitely looser now that it is colder, but I'm SO very glad that I went bigger knowing what the 16 felt like for the warmer weather. I am also in CA, and we get temps in the 100's here in OC.



In this moment I also tend to go with the 17 cm, just need to see it once again. I am happy the 17 cm size worked out well for you.


----------



## Suzie

Blueboxes said:


> Did you like the cuff ?



I liked it, but I really preferred the bracelet and when it was locked on me it did not feel restrictive or heavy and as it is not round more oval it fitted my arm perfectly.


----------



## Blueboxes

They are both beautiful and both have their advantages in my opinion. I wish there was one that is all-the-way-round and easy to take on/off.
Sigh... Now where to find that 4.5 to 6.4 grant , lol


----------



## XCCX

Blueboxes said:


> Could any of you girls post pictures of the cuff please ! I have tried one on today, and it seems that it's a bit diggy, as in digs into my arm when I push it up on my arm and then twist my hand ? ( hope that makes sense ) I also tried on a bangle and its a similar problem, but instead of the ends of the cuff digging into my arm, the bracelet spins a little making its position uncomfortable abit? The SA suggested to go with a smaller size, but I don't like it tight . Will I get used to it ? Is the Love just not right for me ? ( hope not? )



I know what you mean and it doesn't mean that the bracelet or the cuff are not for you. This is perfectly normal due to the fact that they are oval in shape. 

I have the cuff and while it is fitted, it does go up sometimes and dig a little bit but that does not bother me at all (I got used to it). I also have the VCA Perlee which is similar in shape and while I can intentionally turn it around fully, it does not do that on its own. It still spins a bit but quickly goes back to being perfectly fitted.

After I got the Perlee, I realized that I prefer the closed bracelet a little bit more than the cuff (not because of the spinning and digging but because it has  a little bit more movement), but even though I still would not buy the love bracelet because I can't wear jewelry 24/7. So bottom line is, I love my cuff and find it very comfy and practical, the price is not bad either


----------



## rabbits

^ me too. 
I chose the cuff over the bracelet, and am happy I did. The fit is excellent and sometimes I even forget its there. I can't bear to wear jewellery 24/7 so to me, its a perfect choice.


----------



## Dode99

My first Love  I have been wearing it for three days and still no scratches lol.
I'm surprised cause I'm usually careless and quite clumsy. I got the Juste un Clou ring 
as well . I was looking for the one with diamonds but it only comes in RG which I didn't like


----------



## karo

Dode99 said:


> My first Love  I have been wearing it for three days and still no scratches lol.
> I'm surprised cause I'm usually careless and quite clumsy. I got the Juste un Clou ring
> as well . I was looking for the one with diamonds but it only comes in RG which I didn't like



Love your Just un clou! Your Love is gorgeous too of course


----------



## Bethc

Blueboxes said:


> Could any of you girls post pictures of the cuff please ! I have tried one on today, and it seems that it's a bit diggy, as in digs into my arm when I push it up on my arm and then twist my hand ? ( hope that makes sense ) I also tried on a bangle and its a similar problem, but instead of the ends of the cuff digging into my arm, the bracelet spins a little making its position uncomfortable abit? The SA suggested to go with a smaller size, but I don't like it tight . Will I get used to it ? Is the Love just not right for me ? ( hope not? )



Here's a few pics of my wg cuff and bangle together.  My cuff turns very rarely, but it doesn't dig in at all. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Spice Girl

Martinibeach said:


> Thanks, dster1. Probably your wrist is a tiny bit thinner as I could rotate the 17cm with a light push, but not the 16 cm bracelet. I definitely need to go again to the store and check out. I am so impatient now.
> 
> I wonder about the experience of the ladies that went for the 17 cm bracelet.



I can rotate all 3 of mine with out any effort. One is 57mm and the other 2 are 62mm. My other 3   I just placed orders for are of 55mm size.


----------



## Spice Girl

Suzie said:


> I went into the Cartier store today and tried on a cuff and a LOVE (the WG with 4 diamonds) and it felt so comfortable and not heavy.
> 
> The SA made me try on the pave LOVE, wow it was stunning, maybe if I win Lotto!
> 
> But I must have the WG with 4 diamonds, I have a 15 cms wrist and the 17 was the perfect size for me. Now to save a bit more money.



I have ordered the WG with 4 diamonds and I also have the YG all diamond version.

Now since looking at the PAVE Love I want one of those now. 

I am going to look at the YG and the WG Paves soon.


----------



## Lovefour

Dode99 said:


> My first Love  I have been wearing it for three days and still no scratches lol.
> I'm surprised cause I'm usually careless and quite clumsy. I got the Juste un Clou ring
> as well . I was looking for the one with diamonds but it only comes in RG which I didn't like


LOVE LOVE the look! I was thinking of getting a hermes bracelet to go with my love. DO you think it's worth the money? I just feel like it is a lot to spend on costume jewelry. However it looks so pretty! Does it chip at all?


----------



## Gator bag lady

*sunshine69* below is my response to your question. I can't post a reply to you on my PM page. Not sure why. Hope you see this. 

According to my SA the newest ones are a little heavier than older ones. But I wonder if that's because the new ones are measured larger than the older ones hence more weight. I get what you are saying about cartier cutting costs but I don't think that is the case with the love bracelet. I personally like the look of the old system better but if I had to pick I would still go with a new one from cartier. Who knows what a second hand one has gone through. How have the screws been treated? How much has it been banged around? How much gold has it lost through yrs of polishing? Etc. hope this helps!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Spice Girl said:


> I would be afraid the bracelet would snag on something.



I've been wearing mine for almost a year with not a single snag incident to report.


----------



## Spice Girl

Dode99 said:


> My first Love  I have been wearing it for three days and still no scratches lol.
> I'm surprised cause I'm usually careless and quite clumsy. I got the Juste un Clou ring
> as well . I was looking for the one with diamonds but it only comes in RG which I didn't like



Those 2 bracelets look great together. They enhance each other. Nice choice.


----------



## Spice Girl

Dode99 said:


> My first Love  I have been wearing it for three days and still no scratches lol.
> I'm surprised cause I'm usually careless and quite clumsy. I got the Juste un Clou ring
> as well . I was looking for the one with diamonds but it only comes in RG which I didn't like



I just looked at mine closely and yes they all have it tiny scratches on all of them. Only visible real close up. The only way not to obtain scratches is to do nothing but stay in ones dwelling and keep their bracelets away from everything.

Oh there is another method is to never wear the bracket. But, no to that one we want to show off our  investments.


----------



## Spice Girl

Bethc said:


> Here's a few pics of my wg cuff and bangle together.  My cuff turns very rarely, but it doesn't dig in at all.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Looks like you have the perfect size. Great choices.


----------



## Spice Girl

faintlymacabre said:


> I've been wearing mine for almost a year with not a single snag incident to report.



Well.... Knowing me if I had a cuff I would be the one to snag the bracelet on something. That is why if I an going to monies in high end fine jewelry I want to make sure nothing will happen to the pieces to harm them.


----------



## Spice Girl

I found out that I will be able to pick up my newest bracelet on February 13th.


----------



## LDDChanel

Dode99 said:


> My first Love  I have been wearing it for three days and still no scratches lol.
> I'm surprised cause I'm usually careless and quite clumsy. I got the Juste un Clou ring
> as well . I was looking for the one with diamonds but it only comes in RG which I didn't like


I love your bracelet and your ring! They look amazing on you!


----------



## jessio312

Dode99 said:


> My first Love  I have been wearing it for three days and still no scratches lol.
> I'm surprised cause I'm usually careless and quite clumsy. I got the Juste un Clou ring
> as well . I was looking for the one with diamonds but it only comes in RG which I didn't like



what size is your love? I like the fit


----------



## rabbits

Dode99 said:


> My first Love  I have been wearing it for three days and still no scratches lol.
> I'm surprised cause I'm usually careless and quite clumsy. I got the Juste un Clou ring
> as well . I was looking for the one with diamonds but it only comes in RG which I didn't like



beautiful!


----------



## cung

I have offered a preloved 4 diamonds YG love for only 5k, recently clean and polish, but it does not come with screwdriver. Could anyone tell me is it easy to find a screwdriver for it of I have to purchase a new one at Cartier, and in this case, how much is it? Please advise. This would my first love so any input would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Lovefour

cung said:


> I have offered a preloved 4 diamonds YG love for only 5k, recently clean and polish, but it does not come with screwdriver. Could anyone tell me is it easy to find a screwdriver for it of I have to purchase a new one at Cartier, and in this case, how much is it? Please advise. This would my first love so any input would be highly appreciated.


You don't need the screwdriver in fact when you go to Cartier they use a real small one with tape over it so not to scratch. Just make sure it's authentic. Good luck!


----------



## Spice Girl

affairoftheart said:


> +1.



+ 1   Two votes


----------



## phillj12

Lovefour said:


> LOVE LOVE the look! I was thinking of getting a hermes bracelet to go with my love. DO you think it's worth the money? I just feel like it is a lot to spend on costume jewelry. However it looks so pretty! Does it chip at all?



I have a H Clic Clac and its a ridiculous price to pay for it BUT I wore it everyday in spring summer and fall (can't really see with long sleeves on me) so it ended up really being worth it!


----------



## phillj12

Dode99 said:


> My first Love  I have been wearing it for three days and still no scratches lol.
> I'm surprised cause I'm usually careless and quite clumsy. I got the Juste un Clou ring
> as well . I was looking for the one with diamonds but it only comes in RG which I didn't like



gorgeous!!!! love, love, love the RING!! Looks fabulous!


----------



## amrx87

My fiance likes the mens love for a wedding band.anyone use the love rings like that? He likes the platinum one. Any quality comments to add?

Tia!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Dode99 said:


> My first Love  I have been wearing it for three days and still no scratches lol.
> I'm surprised cause I'm usually careless and quite clumsy. I got the Juste un Clou ring
> as well . I was looking for the one with diamonds but it only comes in RG which I didn't like



Absolutely stunning combination!!!


----------



## Lovefour

phillj12 said:


> I have a H Clic Clac and its a ridiculous price to pay for it BUT I wore it everyday in spring summer and fall (can't really see with long sleeves on me) so it ended up really being worth it!


Thanks!! What color do you have and have you worn it with your Love yet?


----------



## XCCX

Dode99 said:


> My first Love  I have been wearing it for three days and still no scratches lol.
> I'm surprised cause I'm usually careless and quite clumsy. I got the Juste un Clou ring
> as well . I was looking for the one with diamonds but it only comes in RG which I didn't like



Wow! Love everything!!!

Please ladies slow down your driving me crazy with all the recent JUC purchases! Its like all of a sudden this collection sparks everyone's interest(including mine ofcourse )! Has it been around for long time or is it fairly new??


----------



## XCCX

Blueboxes said:


> They are both beautiful and both have their advantages in my opinion. I wish there was one that is all-the-way-round and easy to take on/off.
> Sigh... Now where to find that 4.5 to 6.4 grant , lol



Exactly!!!... They should do Loves that open and close like the VCA Perlee.. I know I know it beats the idea behind the iconic Love bracelet... But I mean come ooon they came up with the cuff can't they do one more modification to the bracelet???  I bet it will sell even more!


----------



## phillj12

Lovefour said:


> Thanks!! What color do you have and have you worn it with your Love yet?



Actually, my love is YG and my ClicClac bracelet is WG(or stainless) And white enamel. I used to wear the Clic Clac with a few David yurman  bracelets and I thought they looked great together. Got my Love in the winter and  haven't worn my Clic Clac with it since my Love is YG. may get another ClicClac or wear it with my SS tank francaise watch.


----------



## schadenfreude

amrx87 said:


> My fiance likes the mens love for a wedding band.anyone use the love rings like that? He likes the platinum one. Any quality comments to add?
> 
> Tia!!



My SO wears the WG plain Love. He is very hard on his hands so it's pretty beat up now, but he actually prefers it that way for whatever reason.


----------



## Spice Girl

My new bracelet actually was the wrong size. So am going to exchange for a larger size.

The other two that I will be picking up sometime late this week or early next week should be the correct size.


----------



## stmary

Spice Girl said:


> My new bracelet actually was the wrong size. So am going to exchange for a larger size.
> 
> The other two that I will be picking up sometime late this week or early next week should be the correct size.



Oh sorry to hear that! It must be hard knowing you bought it but cant wear it yet. I've been there and its killing me but the wait is so worth it.


----------



## Dode99

ladies for the lovely comments. The Cartier SA recommended size 16 for me instead of 17. It's quite tight but I got used to it.  I convinced myself to live with the scratches before buying it, I don't want to worry about them. I just want to enjoy my first love. I'm getting another one in a couple of months. 

As for the Click Clack bracelet, I don't like to spend my money on costume jewelry, but the Click Clack bracelet is a classic piece and looks great with almost everything. Besides, it's great quality too.


----------



## Lovefour

Dode99 said:


> ladies for the lovely comments. The Cartier SA recommended size 16 for me instead of 17. It's quite tight but I got used to it.  I convinced myself to live with the scratches before buying it, I don't want to worry about them. I just want to enjoy my first love. I'm getting another one in a couple of months.
> 
> As for the Click Clack bracelet, I don't like to spend my money on costume jewelry, but the Click Clack bracelet is a classic piece and looks great with almost everything. Besides, it's great quality too.


I agree it is a lot to spend on costume but it does look so nice with the love! I would rather stack another Love but can't get it just yet!


----------



## Spice Girl

stmary said:


> Oh sorry to hear that! It must be hard knowing you bought it but cant wear it yet. I've been there and its killing me but the wait is so worth it.



That is right. Good that the bracelet can be exchange. It does help when you are a repeat consumer. No set pick up date on my other bracelets yet.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Candice0985 said:


> I had dinner with my dad a few days back....and confirmed my suspicions! He bought me a present
> 
> my new RG 4 diamond love! I love it so much! when I first got it and put it on I almost felt guilty taking such an extravagant gift from my Dad. But he insisted he bought it because he knows I love jewellery and he likes to "keep things even" between my sister and I (he supports her while shes doing her phd.) so he convinced me not to feel guilty about accepting the bracelet and now I love it!
> 
> it's a size 19 and fits like a true love bracelet should. the first few days of having it, it took some getting used to but now I think it's comfortable.
> 
> my previous WG love bracelet was a 20 and was loose, the 19 only moves about 2 inches up my arm and can twist around only if I force it to. also the diamonds are much more noticeable then I thought they would be, they're full or sparkle!
> View attachment 1959155
> 
> here's a quick pic! layered with my carolina bucci RED bracelet and Miss Mimi "Move" bracelet.


Candice do you often wear your Carolina bucci bracelet with your Cartier love?
I wear my Carolina bucci bracelet with my love daily and was wondering if in time the Carolina bucci bracelet would damage the love? I don't mind and I expect scratches but do you think it could wear away at it enough to break it ? My love feels very solid so hopefully this would never happen
I'm just worried with the constant hitting against each other x


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> Candice do you often wear your Carolina bucci bracelet with your Cartier love?
> I wear my Carolina bucci bracelet with my love daily and was wondering if in time the Carolina bucci bracelet would damage the love? I don't mind and I expect scratches but do you think it could wear away at it enough to break it ? My love feels very solid so hopefully this would never happen
> I'm just worried with the constant hitting against each other x



no not at all its perfectly fine! I don't wear mine  CB all the time but I think if anything its probably one of the least damaging bracelets


----------



## Spice Girl

Candice0985 said:


> no not at all its perfectly fine! I don't wear mine  CB all the time but I think if anything its probably one of the least damaging bracelets



The bracelet your father your father purchased for you is just like my WG diamond. The YG that I purchases like yours is the one that I am exchanging.


----------



## Martinibeach

Dode99 said:


> ladies for the lovely comments. The Cartier SA recommended size 16 for me instead of 17. It's quite tight but I got used to it.  I convinced myself to live with the scratches before buying it, I don't want to worry about them. I just want to enjoy my first love. I'm getting another one in a couple of months.
> 
> As for the Click Clack bracelet, I don't like to spend my money on costume jewelry, but the Click Clack bracelet is a classic piece and looks great with almost everything. Besides, it's great quality too.



Dode99 what size is your wrist? I have almost decided on size 17 (with a 6-6.25 inch wrist). I have several Click Clack and never regretted the high price. They will last as long as the love bracelets. What color is your first "love"? Congrats that you could finally settle down on a size.


----------



## honeyq

Ladies, I'd like to seek your opinions. My boyfriend decided to purchase the YG 4 diamond bracelet for me this Valentine's day. Unfortunately we got very subpar service at the South Coast Plaza Cartier... rushed, pushy, and the SA started with calling my boyfriend by his proper title "Dr. XXX" but halfway through started calling him "honey" as in "Sorry, can't do it, honey. I'll order it and it'll be here for ya on Monday." (I was appalled by this -- she sounded like a gum-smacking old woman peddling cosmetics. This is Cartier -- please upgrade your etiquette!?) 

We placed our order, but upon reflection my boyfriend and I would prefer not to give this SA our business. Of course, I'd still like to order and receive the bracelet as soon as possible.  What would you recommend in this situation? Put it behind us and maintain our current order with that subpar SA; put in a new order with a different SA and cancel our previous? We intend to return a plain YG (what we bought before changing our minds to the 4 diamond), is it possible to return it to a different boutique (e.g. Beverly Hills) and use the store credit for the new YG 4 diamond? Please offer me any suggestions. Thank you!


----------



## Spice Girl

Looked at a RG all diamond LOVE bracelet today that I am looking to purchase. Will decide on that soon.

My other two should be available for pickup by next week. Hopefully sooner.

The replacement for the returned bracelet is also available soon.


----------



## oyita

My hubby is considering to get me the cuff, and he is looking in korea, the excl tax tag is 3900$.
Would it be a good buy compared to eu or uk prices???
Any recomendation??


----------



## oyita

It is the plain cuff in YG...


----------



## Spice Girl

Going to pick my newest bracelets later on this afternoon. Will put photographs here once in the arm.


----------



## Spice Girl

Here is the photo of my newest Cartier family members to my arm. The YG all diamonds and the WG multi-gem are the newest.

EDIT:The photo is supposed to show my arm horizontal. I put that in because the honey beagle is in the photo and looks strange in the position her is in because the photograph is at the wrong angle.


----------



## freshie2096

Spice Girl said:


> Here is the photo of meh newest Cartier family members to my arm. The YG all diamonds and the WG multi-gem are the newest.



What a "love" stack!! More modeling pics please!! Love it!


----------



## Blueboxes

Spice Girl said:


> Here is the photo of meh newest Cartier family members to my arm. The YG all diamonds and the WG multi-gem are the newest.



Wow that quite the collection...are you getting any more ?


----------



## Blueboxes

The first one looks a different width, maybe its just the picture... Is it a special edition or something ?

Looks amazing


----------



## Spice Girl

freshie2096 said:


> What a "love" stack!! More modeling pics please!! Love it!



I would have to have someone take the photos. It is hard to angle the camera I other ways.

Thank you so very much for the nice comment.

I will be adding in my replacement YG diamond/screw and RG all diamond bracelets soon. I will put a photograph of those as well. Hopefully with different angles.


----------



## Spice Girl

Blueboxes said:


> The first one looks a different width, maybe its just the picture... Is it a special edition or something ?
> 
> Looks amazing



The one of a larger appearance is a different width. I purchased this some time ago. That is my first and that is the one that lost one of the screws twice. The first time amazing with Gods help I located. But the second time I was at an outdoor concert at a county fair and looked down and looked down and the screw was lost. I had ordered some replacement screws twist. I just ordered more screws today. I was not able to wear the first bracelet until I had the replacement screws. 

The larger sized bracelet is of special design that I have not seen since.

I make sure that I take time to check the screws on a regular basis.


----------



## Spice Girl

Speaking of checking screws on these Cartiers I saw on Live With Kelly and Michael. Kelly tightening the screws on her bracelet on two different shows.'so I do not feel so bad about mi e coming loose.


----------



## Machick333

Out for dinner  first with my

LOVE


----------



## stmary

Spice Girl said:


> Here is the photo of meh newest Cartier family members to my arm. The YG all diamonds and the WG multi-gem are the newest.



Oh my god! You can open your own Cartier! 
Lucky spice!


----------



## stmary

Machick333 said:


> Out for dinner  first with my
> 
> LOVE



So shiny!! Congrats!


----------



## Spice Girl

LVoeletters said:


> Got a scuff on my bracelet



Take a real soft cloth and see if you can buff the scuff out. Lightly I mean. If the scuff does not remove then look at the scuff as a lived in look engravement.


----------



## freshie2096

Spice Girl said:


> I would have to have someone take the photos. It is hard to angle the camera I other ways.
> 
> Thank you so very much for the nice comment.
> 
> I will be adding in my replacement YG diamond/screw and RG all diamond bracelets soon. I will put a photograph of those as well. Hopefully with different angles.



Awesome! Can't wait to see them all on you!

Silly question, do you have a favorite out of those three gold color?
I have a white gold love and not too sure should pick rose gold or yellow gold to stack with?


----------



## Spice Girl

Blueboxes said:


> Wow that quite the collection...are you getting any more ?



Yes I am getting the all Diamond RG. I am also looking into the WG all diamond.


----------



## Spice Girl

Machick333 said:


> Out for dinner  first with my
> 
> LOVE



The bracelet really sets your ring to stand out and look really great


----------



## Spice Girl

I almost have every style that Cartier has out in the LOVE bracelet. I am the type that needs all or none. On these I prefer all. Expensive I must say but fun at the same time.


----------



## Spice Girl

freshie2096 said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to see them all on you!
> 
> Silly question, do you have a favorite out of those three gold color?
> I have a white gold love and not too sure should pick rose gold or yellow gold to stack with?



I like the larger of the 6 because that is the first one that I purchased and inspired me to engage in purchasing the rest. The next is the all diamond.


----------



## lumy_

Spice Girl said:


> Here is the photo of my newest Cartier family members to my arm. The YG all diamonds and the WG multi-gem are the newest.
> 
> EDIT:The photo is supposed to show my arm horizontal. I put that in because the honey beagle is in the photo and looks strange in the position her is in because the photograph is at the wrong angle.



Congrats! What a stack  Are they all with the old screw system even if you recently aquired them?


----------



## Spice Girl

freshie2096 said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to see them all on you!
> 
> Silly question, do you have a favorite out of those three gold color?
> I have a white gold love and not too sure should pick rose gold or yellow gold to stack with?



It would not matter. I would choose the YG only because those were my first two and those accented each other very well. If you purchase more I would suggest arranging them in a way that each one is way different in look. That is my preference. Yours may be different.

PS search for my photo of my first 2 bracelets and you will see what I mean. If Yiu can not locate the photograph I will re post it here.


----------



## Suzie

Machick333 said:


> Out for dinner  first with my
> 
> LOVE



Beautiful, it looks lovely on you.


----------



## Suzie

Spice Girl said:


> Here is the photo of my newest Cartier family members to my arm. The YG all diamonds and the WG multi-gem are the newest.
> 
> EDIT:The photo is supposed to show my arm horizontal. I put that in because the honey beagle is in the photo and looks strange in the position her is in because the photograph is at the wrong angle.





Wow, that is some serious arm candy!!!! They are just gorgeous on you.


----------



## Suzie

I told my husband that he has to buy me the WG LOVE with 4 diamonds for our 25th wedding anniversary.


----------



## LDDChanel

Machick333 said:


> Out for dinner  first with my
> 
> LOVE


It looks fantastic on you!


----------



## freshie2096

Spice Girl said:


> It would not matter. I would choose the YG only because those were my first two and those accented each other very well. If you purchase more I would suggest arranging them in a way that each one is way different in look. That is my preference. Yours may be different.
> 
> PS search for my photo of my first 2 bracelets and you will see what I mean. If Yiu can not locate the photograph I will re post it here.



Thank you Spice Girl! I have found those pics of your first 2 & 3 love bracelets stacks. It's in this thread #6174 and #6238, just for someone else who are interested also


----------



## Spice Girl

freshie2096 said:


> Thank you Spice Girl! I have found those pics of your first 2 & 3 love bracelets stacks. It's in this thread #6174 and #6238, just for someone else who are interested also



Thant you very much for pointing out the reference and taking time to locate the photos.

By the way my next BIG investment will be this bracelet. This looks like one great stunning member of the Cartier family. Looking into both the YG and the PG Pink Gold which is not mentioned here in this forum often enough. 

Resources for the purchase of these hopefully would not take too awfully long. 

Here is what I am looking at. There are 4 that I have my eye on.

My SA sent me a nice note tonight. I will send that along in this forum shortly.

Here is the web address for the bracelet.


http://www.cartier.us/collections/jewelry/collections/love/love-bracelets/n6032416-love-bracelet


----------



## Spice Girl

Here is the nice note my SA sent to me.


Dear Vanessa

Many thanks again.  It's my pleasure to do business with always. I will look for your return business and let you know once your new bracelet arrives. 

We are reserving the Love Bracelet White gold, diamonds, ceramic
REF: N6032416 for your viewing.

Thank you and have a wonderful long weekend!

BOUTIQUE CARTIER HONOLULU ROYAL HAWAIIAN
Royal Hawaiian Shopping Center
2201 Kalakaua Avenue, A-102 
Honolulu 96815
Hawaii United States
Phone: 808 922-7555
Fax: 00 (1)808 926 4415


----------



## Spice Girl

lumy_ said:


> Congrats! What a stack  Are they all with the old screw system even if you recently aquired them?



Yes they are of the old screw system. But to me that is fine. All that I have to remember is to keep tightening the screws.


The old screw system is still available that is why I am purchasing these because the newer screw system no doubt will cost more.

That why I  have purchased a few replacement screws. Those are well worth the investment as the bracelets themselves.

Thang you verrrrry much for the compliment.


----------



## Spice Girl

Suzie said:


> Wow, that is some serious arm candy!!!! They are just gorgeous on you.



Thank you fir the the very gracious compliment. That is most appreciated. The bracelets require lightly buffing with a extra soft cloth fabric as well as screw tightening. But well sothe taking are of my Cartier family.


----------



## Dode99

Lovefour said:


> I agree it is a lot to spend on costume but it does look so nice with the love! I would rather stack another Love but can't get it just yet!



Me too, I have to wait for a couple of months to get another one. Idk why, but one bracelet seems not enough. So for now I'm staking my first love with other bracelets I have.   




Martinibeach said:


> Dode99 what size is your wrist? I have almost decided on size 17 (with a 6-6.25 inch wrist). I have several Click Clack and never regretted the high price. They will last as long as the love bracelets. What color is your first "love"? Congrats that you could finally settle down on a size.



I always justify the high price for anything I want, so yeah it's worth it . I have never measured my wrist tbh, but I went to two Cartier btqs before I made my purchase, and both SAs I talked to recommended size 16 for me. SAs might give their opinions about what look good but not what might be comfortable for you, and I totally agree about the click clacks. I have two bracelets and I'm considering to get more. They're addictive as well.


----------



## Dode99

Spice Girl said:


> Here is the photo of my newest Cartier family members to my arm. The YG all diamonds and the WG multi-gem are the newest.
> 
> EDIT:The photo is supposed to show my arm horizontal. I put that in because the honey beagle is in the photo and looks strange in the position her is in because the photograph is at the wrong angle.




WOWZ What a stack! They look yummy  Please post more pictures.


Machick333 said:


> Out for dinner  first with my
> 
> LOVE



So pretty and shiny. I can't get tired of staring at love bracelets!


----------



## Spice Girl

Dode99 said:


> WOWZ What a stack! They look yummy  Please post more pictures.
> 
> So pretty and shiny. I can't get tired of staring at love bracelets!



I will as my family of LOVES grows. Than you verrrry much for the nice compliment. Love bracelets ate addicting. I thought one would be enough for me. Then when I added my second and saw how the two bracelets complimented each other I decided on more.


----------



## Blueboxes

Spice Girl said:


> Here is the photo of my newest Cartier family members to my arm. The YG all diamonds and the WG multi-gem are the newest.
> 
> EDIT:The photo is supposed to show my arm horizontal. I put that in because the honey beagle is in the photo and looks strange in the position her is in because the photograph is at the wrong angle.



I just can't believe how many you have so beautifully stacked on your arm.
Me, I just want one and hopefully can afford one sometimes this year...just one, plain RG size 18 and I will be jewellery stashified for years , lol


----------



## Lovefour

Machick333 said:


> Out for dinner  first with my
> 
> LOVE


Looks elegant!


----------



## Spice Girl

Blueboxes said:


> I just can't believe how many you have so beautifully stacked on your arm.
> Me, I just want one and hopefully can afford one sometimes this year...just one, plain RG size 18 and I will be jewellery stashified for years , lol



I like the style of the bracelet because of their balanced design. It does take quite a bit of coinage for purchase.


----------



## Lovefour

Spice Girl said:


> Here is the photo of my newest Cartier family members to my arm. The YG all diamonds and the WG multi-gem are the newest.
> 
> EDIT:The photo is supposed to show my arm horizontal. I put that in because the honey beagle is in the photo and looks strange in the position her is in because the photograph is at the wrong angle.


I just can't understand why you want to own like 6-10 love bracelets. I have one and it is so special to me that my husband gave it to me for my 25th Wedding Anniversary. I would love to possibly own a second to give to my daughter eventually. How many do you really need? I'm not trying to offend you just curious why you would spend this much on one style. You could buy so many other beautiful pieces? Again everyone has different styles but that's over the top. I would feel very flashy wearing all that. Most people can't afford one. Again they are Beautiful!


----------



## bellapurse

Spice Girl said:


> Here is the photo of my newest Cartier family members to my arm. The YG all diamonds and the WG multi-gem are the newest.
> 
> EDIT:The photo is supposed to show my arm horizontal. I put that in because the honey beagle is in the photo and looks strange in the position her is in because the photograph is at the wrong angle.



Congratulations!  So you if you want the old screw system you still can get it?  Is it available in any store?  
You are the Love Bracelet Mentor here!  How do you go on deciding your bracelet's size when stacking?  I have a WG and thinking maybe I should get another one instead of a BB watch.  Do you wear all of them all the time or just some at a time?  How about when you go to the airport?  I have no problem with mine but I removed everything and that's the only metal on me.

TIA and enjoy your new additions!


----------



## phillj12

honeyq said:


> Ladies, I'd like to seek your opinions. My boyfriend decided to purchase the YG 4 diamond bracelet for me this Valentine's day. Unfortunately we got very subpar service at the South Coast Plaza Cartier... rushed, pushy, and the SA started with calling my boyfriend by his proper title "Dr. XXX" but halfway through started calling him "honey" as in "Sorry, can't do it, honey. I'll order it and it'll be here for ya on Monday." (I was appalled by this -- she sounded like a gum-smacking old woman peddling cosmetics. This is Cartier -- please upgrade your etiquette!?)
> 
> We placed our order, but upon reflection my boyfriend and I would prefer not to give this SA our business. Of course, I'd still like to order and receive the bracelet as soon as possible.  What would you recommend in this situation? Put it behind us and maintain our current order with that subpar SA; put in a new order with a different SA and cancel our previous? We intend to return a plain YG (what we bought before changing our minds to the 4 diamond), is it possible to return it to a different boutique (e.g. Beverly Hills) and use the store credit for the new YG 4 diamond? Please offer me any suggestions. Thank you!



That's so annoying that she was like that. I believe as long as you have a receipt you can return/exchange at another store. You could also order online. Frustrating to give a bad SA that commission! May be very awkward to purchase from a different SA tho at the same store. If the bracelet comes in tomorrow and you want to get it, don't let her get in the way of your enjoyment of the bracelet. Just get your bracelet and forget about her. Others may feel differently....


----------



## lumy_

Spice Girl said:


> Yes they are of the old screw system. But to me that is fine. All that I have to remember is to keep tightening the screws.
> 
> The old screw system is still available that is why I am purchasing these because the newer screw system no doubt will cost more.
> 
> That why I  have purchased a few replacement screws. Those are well worth the investment as the bracelets themselves.
> 
> Thang you verrrrry much for the compliment.



I believe old screw/new screw are same price (if both are available at a Cartier store)  Many prefer the old system. Lucky you too find so many with the old screw system now in 2013! When I got mine in 2012, only new system was available. I would have liked to have one with the old system, with an actual screw, too  I didn't know old system was still available.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I am sooo excited!!!!  I get to join this discussion now!


----------



## Lovefour

AntiqueShopper said:


> I am sooo excited!!!!  I get to join this discussion now!


YAY!!!! I was thinking of stopping in that store in Philly and checking it out!!! You deserve it you were so patient and it looks amazing!!!!


----------



## Spice Girl

bellapurse said:


> Congratulations!  So you if you want the old screw system you still can get it?  Is it available in any store?
> You are the Love Bracelet Mentor here!  How do you go on deciding your bracelet's size when stacking?  I have a WG and thinking maybe I should get another one instead of a BB watch.  Do you wear all of them all the time or just some at a time?  How about when you go to the airport?  I have no problem with mine but I removed everything and that's the only metal on me.
> 
> TIA and enjoy your new additions!



I am sure there are many bracelets with the old screw system. I wear them all at one time, it would sometimes on what event I am attending.

I was at the airport and never was asked to take the bracelet off. That is when I had one bracelet.

I device on the tone of the bracelet sling with the design like if the bracelet has the screw head, four diamond, all diamond, and the last bracelet design that I am interested in ANC that is the PAVE design. I like to have bracelets organized by different designs.

.


----------



## Onthego

Suzie said:


> I told my husband that he has to buy me the WG LOVE with 4 diamonds for our 25th wedding anniversary.



Susie, that is exactly what I did. It was a Christmas, valentines, and 25 year anniversary present rolled into one. I got the YG with 4 diamonds. ( he did get me roses for. Valentines. But I did chip in a little. I started asking since our 24th. Good luck and don't give up.


----------



## Spice Girl

lumy_ said:


> I believe old screw/new screw are same price (if both are available at a Cartier store)  Many prefer the old system. Lucky you too find so many with the old screw system now in 2013! When I got mine in 2012, only new system was available. I would have liked to have one with the old system, with an actual screw, too  I didn't know old system was still available.



They have to be ordered that is why I have to pick them up at times. I just like the old screw system because of its vintage look.


----------



## Spice Girl

AntiqueShopper said:


> I am sooo excited!!!!  I get to join this discussion now!



Please do. Good to have you.


----------



## purplepinky

This is what I'm wearing with my LOVE's today


----------



## Spice Girl

purplepinky said:


> This is what I'm wearing with my LOVE's today



Nice assortment. Very accenting.


----------



## manoalcaar

Hello there
Can someone help identify this Cartier Love bracelet on ebay?
is it authentic??
thank you!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300857764228?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Spice Girl

manoalcaar said:


> Hello there
> Can someone help identify this Cartier Love bracelet on ebay?
> is it authentic??
> thank you!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300857764228?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Not to be mean to the seller. But I would never send big monies on a item sold by a member with zero feedbacks. Plus it looks like the bracelet was sold.


----------



## Suzie

Onthego said:


> Susie, that is exactly what I did. It was a Christmas, valentines, and 25 year anniversary present rolled into one. I got the YG with 4 diamonds. ( he did get me roses for. Valentines. But I did chip in a little. I started asking since our 24th. Good luck and don't give up.



Thanks so much Onthego, I will probably have to wait about 4 months as I would rather get it just before we go away in July as then I can get 10% tax back leaving Australia. Every little bit helps, I also will have to chip in a bit but I don't mind at all. Since I tried it on in the store I havent been able to get it out of my mind!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Can anybody recommend a good Cartier SA at saks? TIA!


----------



## Lizgizmo

I was thinking of purchasing a yellow gold Love this April. I tried to ring the only boutique in Ireland (I live in Dublin) to realise it has now closed!! I rang the UK office and they told me I would have to go to London to purchase. Or alternatively, they're working on setting up an e-commerce website. She couldn't give me a date though. Anyone have any insider knowledge on when it will be up and running? lol.


----------



## charliefarlie

Lizgizmo said:


> I was thinking of purchasing a yellow gold Love this April. I tried to ring the only boutique in Ireland (I live in Dublin) to realise it has now closed!! I rang the UK office and they told me I would have to go to London to purchase. Or alternatively, they're working on setting up an e-commerce website. She couldn't give me a date though. Anyone have any insider knowledge on when it will be up and running? lol.



I have no idea, but I'm really pleased to hear this! I want to buy online so I will keep my fingers crossed they will get the site up soon


----------



## manoalcaar

Spice Girl said:


> Not to be mean to the seller. But I would never send big monies on a item sold by a member with zero feedbacks. Plus it looks like the bracelet was sold.


Thank you sooo much for your reply, the braceler was sold, to me ( and now I am baving second thoughts, because of the very same reason (0 feedback)....I feel comfortable paying thru paypal as the purchase is protected if I find the item not to be authentic, but I would like to know from someone experienced if it looks good ...Than youuuuuuu!!!!!


----------



## Machick333

Has anyone engraved their love ? Not sure if I we should or not ....


----------



## Lovefour

Machick333 said:


> Has anyone engraved their love ? Not sure if I we should or not ....


Yes I had mine engraved and it's beautiful except you will never see it lol! But I engraved it for my daughter to have some day!


----------



## phillj12

Machick333 said:


> Has anyone engraved their love ? Not sure if I we should or not ....



Why not? It's so beautiful and makes it a little more special, at least to me. Mine has my birthday of the year I got it as a gift.


----------



## Spice Girl

manoalcaar said:


> Thank you sooo much for your reply, the braceler was sold, to me ( and now I am baving second thoughts, because of the very same reason (0 feedback)....I feel comfortable paying thru paypal as the purchase is protected if I find the item not to be authentic, but I would like to know from someone experienced if it looks good ...Than youuuuuuu!!!!!



Even though it looks like the real deal it may not be. Would have to take to a experienced jeweler preferable at a Cartier botique.

Good luck.


----------



## Spice Girl

Machick333 said:


> Has anyone engraved their love ? Not sure if I we should or not ....



I have. Well a few light scratches anyway. Oh yes the name Cartier is engraved on them all.

(SMyLE)


----------



## LDDChanel

Machick333 said:


> Has anyone engraved their love ? Not sure if I we should or not ....


I did and it looks great! I put my initial + my DH's initial = my son's initial and then put my son's birthdate.


----------



## mlbags

Machick333 said:


> Has anyone engraved their love ? Not sure if I we should or not ....



I have not.

I was thinking about it.  Mine was a gift from DH to commemorate a special milestone date.

I have two sons, so my Love will probably be inherited by a future daughter-in-law or future granddaughter.

I too thought an engraving would make it very special.

However, Hubby, being the ever pragmatic, practical, unromantic chap he has always been, is of the opinion that (1) what if the engraving goes wrong and my bangle is flawed (2) if I intend to gift it when I'm gone, he doesn't want it to be 'kept' just because of the engraving, especially as the recipient might not appreciate the design.  If they prefer to sell it and have the cash, so be it.  A gift is a gift and the recipient can do what they like with it.

Well, that's my hubby.  Though I may not agree with his opinion 100%, I have to admit that there's some logic in his reasoning.  If I treasure and want to keep something for sentimental value, I don't need the engraving to be there (tho' it's nice), I just need to know the value behind it.


----------



## rabbits

mlbags said:


> I have not.
> 
> However, Hubby, being the ever pragmatic, practical, unromantic chap he has always been, is of the opinion that (1) what if the engraving goes wrong and my bangle is flawed (2) if I intend to gift it when I'm gone, he doesn't want it to be 'kept' just because of the engraving, especially as the recipient might not appreciate the design.  If they prefer to sell it and have the cash, so be it.  A gift is a gift and the recipient can do what they like with it.
> 
> Well, that's my hubby.  Though I may not agree with his opinion 100%, I have to admit that there's some logic in his reasoning.  If I treasure and want to keep something for sentimental value, I don't need the engraving to be there (tho' it's nice), I just need to know the value behind it.



Lol, this reminds me of the time when my husband joked maybe we should engrave our return address.


----------



## Spice Girl

rabbits said:


> Lol, this reminds me of the time when my husband joked maybe we should engrave our return address.



Not a bad idea if someone honest finds the bracelet.


----------



## Machick333

LDDChanel said:


> I did and it looks great! I put my initial + my DH's initial = my son's initial and then put my son's birthdate.



cute i like that 



Spice Girl said:


> I have. Well a few light scratches anyway. Oh yes the name Cartier is engraved on them all.
> 
> 
> (SMyLE)



lol



phillj12 said:


> Why not? It's so beautiful and makes it a little more special, at least to me. Mine has my birthday of the year I got it as a gift.



yes,  does seem more special... guess i was worried that i might sell it one day



Lovefour said:


> Yes I had mine engraved and it's beautiful except you will never see it lol! But I engraved it for my daughter to have some day!



nice excpect i have a daughter and another on the way... guess i need another "Love"  



mlbags said:


> I have not.
> 
> I was thinking about it.  Mine was a gift from DH to commemorate a special milestone date.
> 
> I have two sons, so my Love will probably be inherited by a future daughter-in-law or future granddaughter.
> 
> I too thought an engraving would make it very special.
> 
> However, Hubby, being the ever pragmatic, practical, unromantic chap he has always been, is of the opinion that (1) what if the engraving goes wrong and my bangle is flawed (2) if I intend to gift it when I'm gone, he doesn't want it to be 'kept' just because of the engraving, especially as the recipient might not appreciate the design.  If they prefer to sell it and have the cash, so be it.  A gift is a gift and the recipient can do what they like with it.
> 
> Well, that's my hubby.  Though I may not agree with his opinion 100%, I have to admit that there's some logic in his reasoning.  If I treasure and want to keep something for sentimental value, I don't need the engraving to be there (tho' it's nice), I just need to know the value behind it.



True.... maybe silly for me to think my daughteres will wear the bracelet... thinking of my moms jewlery...i like some, but not all. Well i have about 25 days left to think about it


----------



## Candice0985

sooo....I went back to Cartier today after trying on the juste un clou last week (unsuccessful, does not fit how I want it to!)

I just ordered a RG size 20 to wear with my other love bracelet!!!!! this collection just works better with the shape of my wrist and arm.

I was tempted to get the plain WG but snapped myself out of it, I sold my WG love last year! i'm trying to not make the same mistake 

should be here anywhere between 1 week from now up to 3 weeks! I've been on a jewellery spree...i'm banned!!!


----------



## iabell1611

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> sooo....I went back to Cartier today after trying on the juste un clou last week (unsuccessful, does not fit how I want it to!)
> 
> I just ordered a RG size 20 to wear with my other love bracelet!!!!! this collection just works better with the shape of my wrist and arm.
> 
> I was tempted to get the plain WG but snapped myself out of it, I sold my WG love last year! i'm trying to not make the same mistake
> 
> should be here anywhere between 1 week from now up to 3 weeks! I've been on a jewellery spree...i'm banned!!!



What size is your other love? And what color?


----------



## babybumpkins

Candice0985 said:


> sooo....I went back to Cartier today after trying on the juste un clou last week (unsuccessful, does not fit how I want it to!)
> 
> I just ordered a RG size 20 to wear with my other love bracelet!!!!! this collection just works better with the shape of my wrist and arm.
> 
> I was tempted to get the plain WG but snapped myself out of it, I sold my WG love last year! i'm trying to not make the same mistake
> 
> should be here anywhere between 1 week from now up to 3 weeks! I've been on a jewellery spree...i'm banned!!!


Congrats! Did you order the same size as your other loves ? I would really like to know if any ladies wear two different sized loves on one arm 24/7 ? I think I would like that better so they don't look so uniform....or just stick to my one lovely RG love. However ...DH does seem to want to get me two when our second lil one arrives...and I like the sentiment but probably not the look for everyday.


----------



## Candice0985

babybumpkins said:


> Congrats! Did you order the same size as your other loves ? I would really like to know if any ladies wear two different sized loves on one arm 24/7 ? I think I would like that better so they don't look so uniform....or just stick to my one lovely RG love. However ...DH does seem to want to get me two when our second lil one arrives...and I like the sentiment but probably not the look for everyday.



actually they are 2 different sizes!! my 4 diamond RG is a 19, this will be worn above the 19. my arm doesn't stay the same all the way up so I wanted the 20...which of course was not in stock....in Canada! so I must wait 

i'll probably wear both at the same time on my  left wrist. I do take mine off one every few weeks, throw on some daintier bracelets for a few days


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> sooo....I went back to Cartier today after trying on the juste un clou last week (unsuccessful, does not fit how I want it to!)
> 
> I just ordered a RG size 20 to wear with my other love bracelet!!!!! this collection just works better with the shape of my wrist and arm.
> 
> I was tempted to get the plain WG but snapped myself out of it, I sold my WG love last year! i'm trying to not make the same mistake
> 
> should be here anywhere between 1 week from now up to 3 weeks! I've been on a jewellery spree...i'm banned!!!



Candice!! Yayyyy!!! Your wrist is going to be even more beautiful than it already is! I hope it comes quick, and you will have to post all kinds of stacking pictures to inspire us all. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Lovefour

Candice0985 said:


> sooo....I went back to Cartier today after trying on the juste un clou last week (unsuccessful, does not fit how I want it to!)
> 
> I just ordered a RG size 20 to wear with my other love bracelet!!!!! this collection just works better with the shape of my wrist and arm.
> 
> I was tempted to get the plain WG but snapped myself out of it, I sold my WG love last year! i'm trying to not make the same mistake
> 
> should be here anywhere between 1 week from now up to 3 weeks! I've been on a jewellery spree...i'm banned!!!


Candice so excited for you! I can't wait to see them stacked!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Candice!! Yayyyy!!! Your wrist is going to be even more beautiful than it already is! I hope it comes quick, and you will have to post all kinds of stacking pictures to inspire us all. Can't wait to see it!



haha thanks etk! my SA was trying to talk me into the juste un clou but pushing it up my wrist left red marks! besides one piece at a time....my jewellery funds are now empty lol!


----------



## Candice0985

Lovefour said:


> Candice so excited for you! I can't wait to see them stacked!



thanks love four, i'll definitely post pics!


----------



## Spice Girl

Candice0985 said:


> sooo....I went back to Cartier today after trying on the juste un clou last week (unsuccessful, does not fit how I want it to!)
> 
> I just ordered a RG size 20 to wear with my other love bracelet!!!!! this collection just works better with the shape of my wrist and arm.
> 
> I was tempted to get the plain WG but snapped myself out of it, I sold my WG love last year! i'm trying to not make the same mistake
> 
> should be here anywhere between 1 week from now up to 3 weeks! I've been on a jewellery spree...i'm banned!!!



Cartier bracelets are addictive. Peeps just keep purchasing them. You would have to have photographs of the bracelet here.

I hate the waiting time between ordering and the bracelets arrival.


----------



## Candice0985

Spice Girl said:


> Cartier bracelets are addictive. Peeps just keep purchasing them. You would have to have photographs of the bracelet here.



there will be a few pics, i'm not known for my artistic or quality pictures but i'll post some


----------



## Greentea

Candice0985 said:


> sooo....I went back to Cartier today after trying on the juste un clou last week (unsuccessful, does not fit how I want it to!)
> 
> I just ordered a RG size 20 to wear with my other love bracelet!!!!! this collection just works better with the shape of my wrist and arm.
> 
> I was tempted to get the plain WG but snapped myself out of it, I sold my WG love last year! i'm trying to not make the same mistake
> 
> should be here anywhere between 1 week from now up to 3 weeks! I've been on a jewellery spree...i'm banned!!!


How exciting!!!


----------



## Candice0985

Greentea said:


> How exciting!!![/QUO
> 
> can't wait to get it!!


----------



## Spice Girl

Candice0985 said:


> there will be a few pics, i'm not known for my artistic or quality pictures but i'll post some



I am not a professional photographer either. I just get a good angle.


----------



## Spice Girl

I ordered 2 more RG all diamond and the WG all diamond plus I have replacement arriving sometime next. Do not want to wait but, no choice.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Candice0985 said:


> sooo....I went back to Cartier today after trying on the juste un clou last week (unsuccessful, does not fit how I want it to!)
> 
> I just ordered a RG size 20 to wear with my other love bracelet!!!!! this collection just works better with the shape of my wrist and arm.
> 
> I was tempted to get the plain WG but snapped myself out of it, I sold my WG love last year! i'm trying to not make the same mistake
> 
> should be here anywhere between 1 week from now up to 3 weeks! I've been on a jewellery spree...i'm banned!!!



I'm so happy for you!  Congrats!  What a LOVE journey you've been on, lol!


----------



## Candice0985

Spice Girl said:


> I ordered 2 more RG all diamond and the WG all diamond plus I have replacement arriving sometime next. Do not want to wait but, no choice.


how many do you have now!?  you are an love bracelet addict 


lanasyogamama said:


> I'm so happy for you!  Congrats!  What a LOVE journey you've been on, lol!



haha I know right!? Lesson learned, listen to my instinct and don't rush a purchase or I regret it! the rose gold is by far the best colour for me 

thanks lana!


----------



## Zarina

Candice0985 said:


> sooo....I went back to Cartier today after trying on the juste un clou last week (unsuccessful, does not fit how I want it to!)
> 
> I just ordered a RG size 20 to wear with my other love bracelet!!!!! this collection just works better with the shape of my wrist and arm.
> 
> I was tempted to get the plain WG but snapped myself out of it, I sold my WG love last year! i'm trying to not make the same mistake
> 
> should be here anywhere between 1 week from now up to 3 weeks! I've been on a jewellery spree...i'm banned!!!



Way to go - Candice!!! I have the plain RG love and am hoping to add another just like it. I asked the SA in the Toronto store (Tamara - very nice!) about the size for a second bracelet. 
I thought the same as you did....the one I have is 18 and I thought the new should be 19, so it would be perfect to wear above the other. She said that they do not recommend doing that because the larger bracelet will not sit flush against the smaller one when they slide down towards your hand. The larger one will slightly overlap the smaller and cause scratches. 
Did they mention that to you? She said they strongly suggest getting 2 the same size.....
I will really be interested in seeing how your different size bracelets fit before I move ahead with the purchase of my new one ---- 
p.s. always enjoy seeing pics of your stacks


----------



## Spice Girl

Candice0985 said:


> how many do you have now!?  you are an love bracelet addict
> 
> haha I know right!? Lesson learned, listen to my instinct and don't rush a purchase or I regret it! the rose gold is by far the best colour for me
> 
> thanks lana!



I seem to like my Cartier family. I have done everything but name them. After I pick up the 3 I will have 9.


----------



## Spice Girl

Zarina said:


> Way to go - Candice!!! I have the plain RG love and am hoping to add another just like it. I asked the SA in the Toronto store (Tamara - very nice!) about the size for a second bracelet.
> I thought the same as you did....the one I have is 18 and I thought the new should be 19, so it would be perfect to wear above the other. She said that they do not recommend doing that because the larger bracelet will not sit flush against the smaller one when they slide down towards your hand. The larger one will slightly overlap the smaller and cause scratches.
> Did they mention that to you? She said they strongly suggest getting 2 the same size.....
> I will really be interested in seeing how your different size bracelets fit before I move ahead with the purchase of my new one ----
> p.s. always enjoy seeing pics of your stacks



You also want to make sure any larger one will not slide over the smaller and cause scratches.


----------



## oyita

my dh just said that he wants to suprise me with a love bracelet.. since i cannot wear it 24/7 i have asked for the cuff.  right now he is on a trip and will get it duty free along the way this weekend. My doubt now is which size shall i get it??
I had previously tried it on at a store some months ago but i can´t remember which cuff was the best fit.
My wrist is 14.5 cm.. which would be a better fit the 16 or 17??
if it were the bracelet i would go with the 16, because i clearly remember that 17 was too loose for my taste.
any of you that has the cuff would help me out?


----------



## Candice0985

Zarina said:


> Way to go - Candice!!! I have the plain RG love and am hoping to add another just like it. I asked the SA in the Toronto store (Tamara - very nice!) about the size for a second bracelet.
> I thought the same as you did....the one I have is 18 and I thought the new should be 19, so it would be perfect to wear above the other. She said that they do not recommend doing that because the larger bracelet will not sit flush against the smaller one when they slide down towards your hand. The larger one will slightly overlap the smaller and cause scratches.
> Did they mention that to you? She said they strongly suggest getting 2 the same size.....
> I will really be interested in seeing how your different size bracelets fit before I move ahead with the purchase of my new one ----
> p.s. always enjoy seeing pics of your stacks



I was told this as well, but the 20 above my 19 fits the same because of the shape of my arm and wrist, so there isn't any overlap, only when the two are right at my wristbone is the size noticeable.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Spice Girl said:


> I seem to like my Cartier family. I have done everything but name them. After I pick up the 3 I will have 9.



Sounds like a great collection!  Will you wear them all together?  When you say, "Replacement," which one are you replacing?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

I hv a 16 4-diamond & a 17 multi-color. Am also enquiring for a 18 4-pink sapphire. These will eventually be gifted to my 3 darling daughters in a few years' time. DH & I figure they will most probably be bigger than their petite mom...meanwhile I get to enjoy the 3 different fit. Btw they are all rose gold & I don't intend to wear them together.


----------



## cupcake34

> I hv a 16 4-diamond & a 17 multi-color. Am also enquiring for a 18 4-pink sapphire. These will eventually be gifted to my 3 darling daughters in a few years' time. DH & I figure they will most probably be bigger than their petite mom...meanwhile I get to enjoy the 3 different fit. Btw they are all rose gold & I don't intend to wear them together.



Oh, how nice! Could you post a pic of your multicolor love?


----------



## Spice Girl

AntiqueShopper said:


> Sounds like a great collection!  Will you wear them all together?  When you say, "Replacement," which one are you replacing?



I am receiving a replacement for a bracelet that is the wrong size. Will rear them all together at times. I am replacing the RG 4 diamond.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Sure cupcake34


----------



## cupcake34

Oh, this is REALLY beautiful!! How long have you had it?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

The 4 diamond was 2012 valentine's gift. 

Multi-color is a week old (:


----------



## cupcake34

Very gorgeous!

Which one of the two do you like most?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Clearly not a good idea to stack them when they are not same size &#128556;


----------



## cupcake34

OMG I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the rainbow!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

They are so similar yet different. Will enjoy all 3. Kinda like how I feel towards my darling daughters (:


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Betteridge just called me.  They have a Love Bracelet in yellow gold; they are not sure what size (said maybe an 18 or 19).  The price was under $4000.


----------



## stmary

mad_for_chanel said:


> Sure cupcake34



I love the multi stone! I never thought I would like it but changed my mind after I saw your pics! Gorgeous!


----------



## cupcake34

> They are so similar yet different. Will enjoy all 3. Kinda like how I feel towards my darling daughters (:



Love both your bracelets, but especially the rainbow one! So pretty!

Do you think it's great for everyday wear?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

The rainbow is delightful! (:


----------



## cupcake34

> The rainbow is delightful! (:



It's a strange question, but do you prefer it to the 10 diamond version?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Everyday wear? Absolutely!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

@stmary, thanks!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Lol definitely can appreciate 10 diamonds too. But price of 10 diamonds is slightly lesser than a rainbow & a 4 pink sapphire combined. So I'm happy with the 4-diamond (:


----------



## cupcake34

> Lol definitely can appreciate 10 diamonds too. But price of 10 diamonds is slightly lesser than a rainbow & a 4 pink sapphire combined. So I'm happy with the 4-diamond (:



I love your rainbow bracelet so much! It looks very unique!


----------



## faintlymacabre

oyita said:


> my dh just said that he wants to suprise me with a love bracelet.. since i cannot wear it 24/7 i have asked for the cuff.  right now he is on a trip and will get it duty free along the way this weekend. My doubt now is which size shall i get it??
> I had previously tried it on at a store some months ago but i can´t remember which cuff was the best fit.
> My wrist is 14.5 cm.. which would be a better fit the 16 or 17??
> if it were the bracelet i would go with the 16, because i clearly remember that 17 was too loose for my taste.
> any of you that has the cuff would help me out?



I have a 15cm wrist and wear the size 17 cuff.  I have never tried on the 16 so I'm not sure how helpful I can be.  :/  I find that the 17 is a perfect fit, so maybe it will be every so slightly loose (but still tolerable) on a 14.5cm wrist.


----------



## LDDChanel

mad_for_chanel said:


> Clearly not a good idea to stack them when they are not same size &#128556;


OMG - your two loves are amazing! I  the multicolour love but it looks really great with your 4 diamond!


----------



## LDDChanel

mad_for_chanel said:


> Clearly not a good idea to stack them when they are not same size &#128556;


BTW - are you planning to wear them together or on separate wrists since they overlap?


----------



## faintlymacabre

mad_for_chanel said:


> Clearly not a good idea to stack them when they are not same size &#128556;



I actually really adore the more haphazard look!  Unfortunate that it may cause more damage than with same-sized bracelets...


----------



## Lovefour

mad_for_chanel said:


> Sure cupcake34


They look beautiful together!!


----------



## babybumpkins

I actually love the look of one larger than the other - are they comfortable ? I think two loves of same size are a bit too uniform for me ...


----------



## ojodeazul

mad_for_chanel said:


> Clearly not a good idea to stack them when they are not same size dde2c



I think that looks great


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Agree that one larger than the other looks great, & uniform size a tad boring aesthetically.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

@babybumpkins, it's not uncomfortable physically but really damaging for the bracelets.


----------



## tbbbjb

AntiqueShopper said:


> Betteridge just called me.  They have a Love Bracelet in yellow gold; they are not sure what size (said maybe an 18 or 19).  The price was under $4000.



Everyone seemed to ignore you   Well, not me!  How exciting!  What are you thinking of doing?  I thought for a while there you were looking for smaller sized loves, why did you change to the bigger size?  Did you get resized?  Is it easier to get a bigger size on the resale market?


----------



## Spice Girl

mad_for_chanel said:


> Sure cupcake34



Nice choices. I do not think I would want one bracelet sliding over the other like in one of your photographs.


----------



## Spice Girl

AntiqueShopper said:


> Betteridge just called me.  They have a Love Bracelet in yellow gold; they are not sure what size (said maybe an 18 or 19).  The price was under $4000.



That is a verrrrrrry reasonable price. Do you think you will purchase?


----------



## Spice Girl

stmary said:


> I love the multi stone! I never thought I would like it but changed my mind after I saw your pics! Gorgeous!



I did not think that I would either. The main reason this does not look like the original screw type bangle. But then again it is not meant to. The multistone bracelet is interesting.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

@spice girl, 

I "staged" the slide over look for the picture taking. Don't plan to stack bracelets cos much prefer the minimalist look of the love bracelet on its own. (:


----------



## Spice Girl

mad_for_chanel said:


> @spice girl,
> 
> I "staged" the slide over look for the picture taking. Don't plan to stack bracelets cos much prefer the minimalist look of the love bracelet on its own. (:



In that case that is a great way to photograph the two. Gives a great comparison.

I noticed when I wear all of mine together they look like one thick bracelet. Kind of like an optical illusion.


----------



## jessio312

AntiqueShopper said:


> Betteridge just called me.  They have a Love Bracelet in yellow gold; they are not sure what size (said maybe an 18 or 19).  The price was under $4000.



are you getting another?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

It's gorgeous on its own (:


----------



## mad_for_chanel

& loads of fun teamed with the rest of my rosé gold jewelry


----------



## Blueboxes

mad_for_chanel said:


> It's gorgeous on its own (:



It's beautiful. Wear it in good health


----------



## Spice Girl

mad_for_chanel said:


> It's gorgeous on its own (:



That looks fantastic. I also have the WG MULTI stone bracelet. I am looking into the RG MULTI stone for purchase.


----------



## mlbags

mad_for_chanel said:


> @spice girl,
> 
> I "staged" the slide over look for the picture taking. Don't plan to stack bracelets cos much prefer the minimalist look of the love bracelet on its own. (:



I'm with you on the minimalist look.

I walked in to Cartier with the intention of getting two LOVEs (RG & WG) to be won together.  That was how I always seen it worn. But the moment one went on my wrist, I fell in love with the 'just one bracelet' look and to me, it looks 'extra sentimentally special' on its own. I decided then, that's how I want it to be.  So, with the savings from not buying the second one, I 'upgraded' my single LOVE purchase to one with 4 diamonds RG.


----------



## cupcake34

> & loads of fun teamed with the rest of my rosé gold jewelry



I LOVE it! It looks great!

As you have to Love bracelets, do you wear one on each wrist or do you change the bracelets every so often?


----------



## mlbags

mad_for_chanel said:


> & loads of fun teamed with the rest of my rosé gold jewelry



This is so beautiful!!!


----------



## charliefarlie

mad_for_chanel said:


> It's gorgeous on its own (:





mad_for_chanel said:


> & loads of fun teamed with the rest of my rosé gold jewelry



These two pictures are just so beautiful


----------



## stmary

mad_for_chanel said:


> It's gorgeous on its own (:



Whoa! It's really nice when u pair it like that! Why are there so many enablers here?!? LOL!!


----------



## einseine

mad_for_chanel said:


> It's gorgeous on its own (:



Looove your LOVE!!!  So beautiful on you.
I have 4-diamond white gold one.  I sold my second Love, YG plain one (because I did not really like the colour) and purchased VCA's perlee signature in PG.  Now, I really want PG LOVE (rainbow or full diamond).  I don't know if I can stop myself.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Spice Girl said:


> That looks fantastic. I also have the WG MULTI stone bracelet. I am looking into the RG MULTI stone for purchase.


Thank you!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Lovefour said:


> They look beautiful together!!


Thanks! i wore them on same wrist for the picture taking. Don't plan to stack bracelets cos much prefer the minimalist look of the love bracelet on its own. (:


----------



## Lovefour

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks! i wore them on same wrist for the picture taking. Don't plan to stack bracelets cos much prefer the minimalist look of the love bracelet on its own. (:


I agree it can take away but I have a a 17 and have thought about getting an 18 for my next because my daughter's wrist is a little bigger then mine. So I appreciate your photos!


----------



## cupcake34

@ mad_for_chanel: Do you wear one bracelet on each wrist or do you wear just one and change them from time to time?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

LDDChanel said:


> OMG - your two loves are amazing! I  the multicolour love but it looks really great with your 4 diamond!


Thanks! I wear a watch on my left wrist so cant wear the 2 bracelets on separate wrists. 

I may consider a size 17 for my next love. So the option to stack is always there.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

cupcake34 said:


> I LOVE it! It looks great!
> 
> As you have to Love bracelets, do you wear one on each wrist or do you change the bracelets every so often?


Thanks! I wear one bracelet at a time. Have been wearing the 4 diamond for a year so will probably wear the Multi color for now. It's easy to switch though. I can do it on my own.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

einseine said:


> Looove your LOVE!!!  So beautiful on you.
> I have 4-diamond white gold one.  I sold my second Love, YG plain one (because I did not really like the colour) and purchased VCA's perlee signature in PG.  Now, I really want PG LOVE (rainbow or full diamond).  I don't know if I can stop myself.


Thanks I love all the pieces on your avatar too! Lovely hand you have too. (: 

Lol Don't stop yourself. You need to get the RG rainbow , it will be perfect addition to your current pieces.


----------



## oyita

those of you that have the cuff, any ideas if the bracelet could be pinched or expanded (slightly..)??


----------



## stmary

oyita said:


> those of you that have the cuff, any ideas if the bracelet could be pinched or expanded (slightly..)??



Well when I tried the cuff at Cartier, I asked the SA if I could do that but he didn't recommend it at all.


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Looove your LOVE!!!  So beautiful on you.
> I have 4-diamond white gold one.  I sold my second Love, YG plain one (because I did not really like the colour) and purchased VCA's perlee signature in PG.  Now, I really want PG LOVE (rainbow or full diamond).  I don't know if I can stop myself.



RG will look amazing with your WG love and perlee!!


----------



## vicki_en

Hey guys,
I am planing to get my first Cartier Love WG. But the price at my current town is quite expensive. I am thinking of purchasing online that ships to me. Any recommendation on this?
TIA..


----------



## faintlymacabre

oyita said:


> those of you that have the cuff, any ideas if the bracelet could be pinched or expanded (slightly..)??



I wouldn't do it...  I'm sure you could bend it, but then it wouldn't be a nice smooth curve anymore.


----------



## Blueboxes

oyita said:


> those of you that have the cuff, any ideas if the bracelet could be pinched or expanded (slightly..)??



Yes you can according to my SA, but only the plain ones. You won't be able to bend it by much anyway, they are pretty solid.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Any price increase happening soon or already happen?  I want to get a trinity sweet necklace that's $1350


----------



## Blueboxes

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Any price increase happening soon or already happen?  I want to get a trinity sweet necklace that's $1350



SA said April, that is in Sydney.


----------



## ammpt0831

calisnoopy said:


> here my WG and YG one...i had them both in the same wrist at one point...
> 
> btw, just got back from Boston and I set off the TSA alarms both going up and coming back down from Boston...sooo annoying, had to be in this little box...never happened before, maybe they tweaked the new TSA machines again?
> 
> View attachment 1093551
> 
> 
> View attachment 1093552



Hi!  Just curious....how big are your bracelets? 16 or 17? I just noticed that you wear them somewhat snug..TIA


----------



## jssl1688

ammpt0831 said:


> Hi!  Just curious....how big are your bracelets? 16 or 17? I just noticed that you were them somewhat snug..TIA



yeah hers do look like a tighter fit....i wonder how comfortable it is for her? that would help me on making a better decision on my purchase too...


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> RG will look amazing with your WG love and perlee!!



I cannot wait to see your RG 4-diamond Love X plain Love stacking!!!  Such a romantic combo!  I was so sure that my next bracelet would be WG Perlee Signature, but now I want ROSE GOLD LOVE BRACELET more!!! I am not sure diamond or rainbow one, but definetely 10-stone one!


----------



## cupcake34

> I cannot wait to see your RG 4-diamond Love X plain Love stacking!!! Such a romantic combo! I was so sure that my next bracelet would be WG Perlee Signature, but now I want ROSE GOLD LOVE BRACELET more!!! I am not sure diamond or rainbow one, but definetely 10-stone one!



I have the same dilemma!  But I guess I'm leaning more towards the rainbow Love... and you?


----------



## einseine

cupcake34 said:


> I have the same dilemma!  But I guess I'm leaning more towards the rainbow Love... and you?



Actually, I want both!  Perhaps, I'll let my husband decide which one looks better on me!.


----------



## oyita

Does anybody have the size 16 and 17 cuff stacked? Just to see the difference??


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> I cannot wait to see your RG 4-diamond Love X plain Love stacking!!!  Such a romantic combo!  I was so sure that my next bracelet would be WG Perlee Signature, but now I want ROSE GOLD LOVE BRACELET more!!! I am not sure diamond or rainbow one, but definetely 10-stone one!



both the diamond and rainbow in RG are gorgeous!!! hard decision


----------



## cupcake34

> Actually, I want both! Perhaps, I'll let my husband decide which one looks better on me!.



Yeah, both would be even better!  But you're right, maybe your husband can decide


----------



## Spice Girl

Looks likely my bracelets will be available for pickup either tomorrow or definatly  early next week.


----------



## LDDChanel

Spice Girl said:


> Looks likely my bracelets will be available for pickup either tomorrow or definatly  early next week.


So exciting! Post pics please


----------



## Spice Girl

LDDChanel said:


> So exciting! Post pics please



I will do that. By the way the larger of the bracelets the screw was lost to it yesterday. So iquitos wearing that bracelet until I can figure out how to make the screw stay in. I am thinking of a glue type thingie. I go have some replacements screws arriving with the bracelets.


----------



## TechPrincess

Spice Girl said:


> I will do that. By the way the larger of the bracelets the screw was lost to it yesterday. So iquitos wearing that bracelet until I can figure out how to make the screw stay in. I am thinking of a glue type thingie. I go have some replacements screws arriving with the bracelets.


lock tight - the blue bottle


----------



## KristenG

I took my Love into Cartier today to have it engraved, and the SA let me put more than 15 characters on my request. Previously, I was told 10-15 maximum, so I was thrilled to get more. She said it would be approximately 2 1/2 weeks before it would be finished. My arm feels empty already!


----------



## shpahlc

Blueboxes said:


> SA said April, that is in Sydney.


Crap. We just had a price increase in the US but it was nominal. I wonder if there will be another one soon.


----------



## shpahlc

einseine said:


> Actually, I want both!  Perhaps, I'll let my husband decide which one looks better on me!.



einsine I thought you were a VCA convert!! So glad you are back to the LOVE!!


----------



## einseine

shpahlc said:


> einsine I thought you were a VCA convert!! So glad you are back to the LOVE!!



shpahlc, thanks!  HAHA.  I think I am almost a VCA convert , but I suddenly fell in love with RG Love with stones!  I thought I wanted VCA's perlee clover diamond bracelet, but a full-diamond RG Love might be much more practical in terms of both wearability and $$$.


----------



## Spice Girl

TechPrincess said:


> lock tight - the blue bottle



Is that like super glue?


----------



## Spice Girl

KristenG said:


> I took my Love into Cartier today to have it engraved, and the SA let me put more than 15 characters on my request. Previously, I was told 10-15 maximum, so I was thrilled to get more. She said it would be approximately 2 1/2 weeks before it would be finished. My arm feels empty already!



That is like with any jewelry. If I take a ring off that I was wearing for a long time the finger feels very different.


----------



## cupcake34

I've just discovered this piece:

http://www.betteridge.com/betteridge-collection-18k-gold-diamond-hinged-bangle/p/6704/

It looks really similar to the Love bracelet (though not as pretty as the original, IMO)


----------



## Spice Girl

cupcake34 said:


> I've just discovered this piece:
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/betteridge-collection-18k-gold-diamond-hinged-bangle/p/6704/
> 
> It looks really similar to the Love bracelet (though not as pretty as the original, IMO)



Not one of the best looks.


----------



## Lovefour

KristenG said:


> I took my Love into Cartier today to have it engraved, and the SA let me put more than 15 characters on my request. Previously, I was told 10-15 maximum, so I was thrilled to get more. She said it would be approximately 2 1/2 weeks before it would be finished. My arm feels empty already!


Not sure where you live but they told me the same time frame and I was in the store 7 days later and just asked by chance when it was coming back and the SA said h it's here already! So it might be sooner!


----------



## KristenG

Lovefour said:


> Not sure where you live but they told me the same time frame and I was in the store 7 days later and just asked by chance when it was coming back and the SA said h it's here already! So it might be sooner!



I took it to the South Coast Plaza store in CA. I hope it comes back quicker, but I won't get my hopes up since it has to go to NY.


----------



## cupcake34

> not one of the best looks.



ita!


----------



## Lovefour

KristenG said:


> I took it to the South Coast Plaza store in CA. I hope it comes back quicker, but I won't get my hopes up since it has to go to NY.


yea I live in NJ so really close! Good luck it will look great!


----------



## Sparkle74

i got my first love 2 days ago! still can not believe it! anyway i had a really good experience at the cartier in the south coast plaza. eduardo was amazing! he asked me to share that on here. lol


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> both the diamond and rainbow in RG are gorgeous!!! hard decision



Your RG combo reveal, yet???
I think I want to see the rainbow one on my wrist more, but I also think it would be better to have the diamond one for 24/7 use.  The rainbow one is on hold for me!  They've been looking for the 10-diamond one of the same size.  They said the number of 10-diamond ones is limited, especially in rose gold which is now very popular throughout the world.


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Your RG combo reveal, yet???
> I think I want to see the rainbow one on my wrist more, but I also think it would be better to have the diamond one for 24/7 use.  The rainbow one is on hold for me!  They've been looking for the 10-diamond one of the same size.  They said the number of 10-diamond ones is limited, especially in rose gold which is now very popular throughout the world.



no matter what you choose, it's going to look amazing! imo I would want the all diamond model first, it'll be the easiest to mix into your already gorgeous bracelet collection, but the rainbow is equally as pretty 

No reveal yet.....i'm hoping i'll get a call this week! I can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## Spice Girl

Sparkle74 said:


> i got my first love 2 days ago! still can not believe it! anyway i had a really good experience at the cartier in the south coast plaza. eduardo was amazing! he asked me to share that on here. lol



Are you going to put a photograph of your bracelet here in this forum?'Would be great to see your bracelet.


----------



## Spice Girl

I picked up my three Cartier members. Here are 3 photographs of them. One is the top and the other is the bottom view. This photo does not include my first bracelet because I lost one of the screws. I purchased dome gold and some silver replacement screws. I was guested to use a product called LockTight. Until I secure the screws on the bracelet I will not wear.  As soon as the braclet is secured I will put another photograph of my whole Cartier family. This gives me a total of nine bracelets.


----------



## Blueboxes

Spice Girl said:


> I picked up my three Cartier members. Here are 3 photographs of them. One is the top and the other is the bottom view. This photo does not include my first bracelet because I lost one of the screws. I purchased dome gold and some silver replacement screws. I was guested to use a product called LockTight. Until I secure the screws on the bracelet I will not wear.  As soon as the braclet is secured I will put another photograph of my whole Cartier family. This gives me a total of nine bracelets.



Oh my, that a lot of bracelets and a lot of money in bracelets ! Your arm must be so heavy ! That's amazing to collect them all. Are you getting more or is your family complete ?


----------



## Spice Girl

Blueboxes said:


> Oh my, that a lot of bracelets and a lot of money in bracelets ! Your arm must be so heavy ! That's amazing to collect them all. Are you getting more or is your family complete ?



What is money for but to spend, Money is boring to look at while bracelets are never.

Yes getting heavy. But most enjoyable. I am looking next to getting Paves in at least two styles WG or RG or YG. Probable will not be happy until I have all three. 

I have looked at the Pave family. These look stunningly light reflective.


----------



## Blueboxes

Spice Girl said:


> What is money for but to spend, Money is boring to look at while bracelets are never.



Soooo true ))


----------



## Spice Girl

Blueboxes said:


> Soooo true ))



I could spend the money and have a Cartier custom made to have the design of the dollar. But, I doubt that I will.


----------



## Blueboxes

Spice Girl said:


> I could spend the money and have a Cartier custom made to have the design of the dollar. But, I out I will.



Oh I didn't know they can custom design bracelets, that's interesting.
Do you like the pave ? That's still missing in your collection !


----------



## Dode99

Spice Girl said:


> *What is money for but to spend, Money is boring to look at while bracelets are never.*
> 
> Yes getting heavy. But most enjoyable. I am looking next to getting Paves in at least two styles WG or RG or YG. Probable will not be happy until I have all three.
> 
> I have looked at the Pave family. These look stunningly light reflective.



I totally agree! I admire your passion and your collection is really breathtaking. 
Congrats


----------



## Blueboxes

Spice Girl said:


> What is money for but to spend, Money is boring to look at while bracelets are never.
> 
> Yes getting heavy. But most enjoyable. I am looking next to getting Paves in at least two styles WG or RG or YG. Probable will not be happy until I have all three.
> 
> I have looked at the Pave family. These look stunningly light reflective.



I love the RG pave...tried it on last time I was at the store. Wouldn't recommend for every day wear though.


----------



## Spice Girl

Blueboxes said:


> Oh I didn't know they can custom design bracelets, that's interesting.
> Do you like the pave ? That's still missing in your collection !



It was just a thought. Hey, nothing is impossible. I love the Pave design. Anything paved with diamonds with a shimmering glow is most wanting.


----------



## Spice Girl

Dode99 said:


> I totally agree! I admire your passion and your collection is really breathtaking.
> Congrats



Thant you very much for the the compliment. I just wish my first bracelet was not in such scratched shape. But, that is my first.


----------



## Spice Girl

Blueboxes said:


> I love the RG pave...tried it on last time I was at the store. Wouldn't recommend for every day wear though.



Reason for not everyday wear?


----------



## Blueboxes

Spice Girl said:


> Reason for not everyday wear?



Well, I used to work in the jewelry business . We always advise against pave in everyday rings or bracelets. The way pave is set, the fine claws holding in stones are too tiny and fragile to withstand being worn everyday.


----------



## calisnoopy

Spice Girl said:


> I picked up my three Cartier members. Here are 3 photographs of them. One is the top and the other is the bottom view. This photo does not include my first bracelet because I lost one of the screws. I purchased dome gold and some silver replacement screws. I was guested to use a product called LockTight. Until I secure the screws on the bracelet I will not wear.  As soon as the braclet is secured I will put another photograph of my whole Cartier family. This gives me a total of nine bracelets.



Woweee loves!! Amazing! =)


----------



## LDDChanel

Spice Girl said:


> I picked up my three Cartier members. Here are 3 photographs of them. One is the top and the other is the bottom view. This photo does not include my first bracelet because I lost one of the screws. I purchased dome gold and some silver replacement screws. I was guested to use a product called LockTight. Until I secure the screws on the bracelet I will not wear.  As soon as the braclet is secured I will put another photograph of my whole Cartier family. This gives me a total of nine bracelets.


Wow - just wow! Amazing! Do you always wear all of them together or do you rotate them/wear them on separate wrists?


----------



## KristenG

Sparkle74 said:


> i got my first love 2 days ago! still can not believe it! anyway i had a really good experience at the cartier in the south coast plaza. eduardo was amazing! he asked me to share that on here. lol



Every single person I've come in contact with at the South Coast Plaza store has been exceptional. I didn't even buy my Love there (bought overseas on vacation), but they were so wonderful when I brought it in for engraving. I can't wait to purchase my next piece from them, hopefully soon!


----------



## Spice Girl

calisnoopy said:


> Woweee loves!! Amazing! =)



Thank you or the compliment. I meant to write here are two pictures not 3.


----------



## Spice Girl

LDDChanel said:


> Wow - just wow! Amazing! Do you always wear all of them together or do you rotate them/wear them on separate wrists?



Thank you. I wear them all at one time on one arm/wrist. My arm would feel naked without them.


----------



## Spice Girl

KristenG said:


> Every single person I've come in contact with at the South Coast Plaza store has been exceptional. I didn't even buy my Love there (bought overseas on vacation), but they were so wonderful when I brought it in for engraving. I can't wait to purchase my next piece from them, hopefully soon!



It is great to be a repeat customer. You become better taken care of.


----------



## stmary

Spice girls that is a killer! I bet it must feel heavy. I think my fav there would be the ten diamonds because it stands out amongst them.


----------



## Mimi_Wu

Do you ladies whom have multiple items from Catier love (like Necklace, bangle, rings) wear them all together at the same time?  I started out with Necklace and bangle, couldn't help myself and went ahead to buy the ring as well.. but now I am unsure about wearing them all at the same time....


----------



## Lovefour

Spice Girl said:


> I picked up my three Cartier members. Here are 3 photographs of them. One is the top and the other is the bottom view. This photo does not include my first bracelet because I lost one of the screws. I purchased dome gold and some silver replacement screws. I was guested to use a product called LockTight. Until I secure the screws on the bracelet I will not wear.  As soon as the braclet is secured I will put another photograph of my whole Cartier family. This gives me a total of nine bracelets.


Are they all the same size?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Spice Girl said:


> I picked up my three Cartier members. Here are 3 photographs of them. One is the top and the other is the bottom view. This photo does not include my first bracelet because I lost one of the screws. I purchased dome gold and some silver replacement screws. I was guested to use a product called LockTight. Until I secure the screws on the bracelet I will not wear.  As soon as the braclet is secured I will put another photograph of my whole Cartier family. This gives me a total of nine bracelets.



Amazing collection! Clap! Clap!  Clap! 

Wear them in good health!


----------



## schadenfreude

Mimi_Wu said:


> Do you ladies whom have multiple items from Catier love (like Necklace, bangle, rings) wear them all together at the same time?  I started out with Necklace and bangle, couldn't help myself and went ahead to buy the ring as well.. but now I am unsure about wearing them all at the same time....



Why? They're meant to go together, are they not?


----------



## Spice Girl

stmary said:


> Spice girls that is a killer! I bet it must feel heavy. I think my fav there would be the ten diamonds because it stands out amongst them.




Thank you for the very nice complaint.

These are heavy on the arm. But the looks makes up for that. 
I like them all the multi gem in very like able because if the difference on contrast  to the other styles.


----------



## Spice Girl

Lovefour said:


> Are they all the same size?



These eight are. The one that I need to fix the screw on is one size up from these.


----------



## Spice Girl

mad_for_chanel said:


> Amazing collection! Clap! Clap!  Clap!
> 
> Wear them in good health!



In good health thank you. I know my right arm would be because of all the weight.


----------



## Spice Girl

schadenfreude said:


> Why? They're meant to go together, are they not?



I would think so because these set each other off.


----------



## Mimi_Wu

Spice Girl said:


> I would think so because these set each other off.


Heehee true, I might be just thinking too much.


----------



## misslarabear

Hi everyone! I am new to the purse forum. I was wondering if anyone could give me their thoughts on the authenticity of this Cartier mini love ring. Thank you for your help!!!


----------



## cartier_love

Spice Girl said:


> I picked up my three Cartier members. Here are 3 photographs of them. One is the top and the other is the bottom view. This photo does not include my first bracelet because I lost one of the screws. I purchased dome gold and some silver replacement screws. I was guested to use a product called LockTight. Until I secure the screws on the bracelet I will not wear.  As soon as the braclet is secured I will put another photograph of my whole Cartier family. This gives me a total of nine bracelets.



Love it, I wished I just had one


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Your RG combo reveal, yet???
> I think I want to see the rainbow one on my wrist more, but I also think it would be better to have the diamond one for 24/7 use.  The rainbow one is on hold for me!  They've been looking for the 10-diamond one of the same size.  They said the number of 10-diamond ones is limited, especially in rose gold which is now very popular throughout the world.



RG love came in! I just got back from the store.....and I didn't end up taking it. I wasn't crazy about the 2 of them together and I didn't want to regret buying it and not being able to return it so my SA just refunded my deposit. When I ordered it I didn't try on a Love (store doesn't permit it) and both of them on felt chunky on me when they sat together. I think i'm going to focus on chain bracelets from now on. 1 heavy bangle is my limit for my wrist  it looks amazing on everyone else that has 2 +  but wasn't working for me personally.

I think 1 love is enough for me


----------



## lanasyogamama

Candice0985 said:


> RG love came in! I just got back from the store.....and I didn't end up taking it. I wasn't crazy about the 2 of them together and I didn't want to regret buying it and not being able to return it so my SA just refunded my deposit. When I ordered it I didn't try on a Love (store doesn't permit it) and both of them on felt chunky on me when they sat together. I think i'm going to focus on chain bracelets from now on. 1 heavy bangle is my limit for my wrist  it looks amazing on everyone else that has 2 +  but wasn't working for me personally.
> 
> I think 1 love is enough for me



I think this is a great decision for you.  I was kind of thinking that two would make it hard to wear all your great delicate bracelets.  GOOD FOR YOU for following your heart.

I don't like two Loves on me either, but my JUC and Love, SWOON!


----------



## erinrose

I´m this close to getting the love wedding band in YG I´ve been thinking about for a couple of weeks now and could use your persuasion . I went and tried on the YG and I liked it but I didn´t love it, the SA pulled out the white gold and the eternity band covered in diamonds which looked so amazing togther! But I´m not in the market for the out of my priced range eternity band right now and if I would get the wedding band I still think I´d get the YG, but Im not sure if I should. How do you ladies feel about your love rings and wedding bands? Should I get it?


----------



## Candice0985

lanasyogamama said:


> I think this is a great decision for you.  I was kind of thinking that two would make it hard to wear all your great delicate bracelets.  GOOD FOR YOU for following your heart.
> 
> I don't like two Loves on me either, but my JUC and Love, SWOON!



thanks Lana  I love the JUC and Love together, maybe i'll get the JUC one day  i'm not at my goal weight and I do lose weight on my wrists and hands so maybe i'll get it when I reach my goal!

the 2 loves would eat all my delicate bracelets for breakfast!


----------



## Lovefour

Candice0985 said:


> RG love came in! I just got back from the store.....and I didn't end up taking it. I wasn't crazy about the 2 of them together and I didn't want to regret buying it and not being able to return it so my SA just refunded my deposit. When I ordered it I didn't try on a Love (store doesn't permit it) and both of them on felt chunky on me when they sat together. I think i'm going to focus on chain bracelets from now on. 1 heavy bangle is my limit for my wrist  it looks amazing on everyone else that has 2 +  but wasn't working for me personally.
> 
> I think 1 love is enough for me


That's good you tried them on and took your time. I assume I want another one but I think I will try it first. i can totally see your point with the comfort and weight of the Love! Thanks for sharing it's not for everyone!


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> RG love came in! I just got back from the store.....and I didn't end up taking it. I wasn't crazy about the 2 of them together and I didn't want to regret buying it and not being able to return it so my SA just refunded my deposit. When I ordered it I didn't try on a Love (store doesn't permit it) and both of them on felt chunky on me when they sat together. I think i'm going to focus on chain bracelets from now on. 1 heavy bangle is my limit for my wrist  it looks amazing on everyone else that has 2 +  but wasn't working for me personally.
> 
> I think 1 love is enough for me



Thanks for your input!  I must be very careful... I really don't love chunky look (as you may know).  I once thought one Love is enough for me and sold my plain YG Love...  However, I wear my second Love on the right wrist (WG one is on my left hand).  And RG Love and RG Perlee Bracelet looks GREAT!!!  My SA has not called me yet about the stock of 10-diamond one of my size.  I want to compare the rainbow and 10-diamond side by side.

Thank you agian, Candice!  I love your dainty look, so perhaps we have the similar taste!  I must be very very careful about my decision.


----------



## bex285

misslarabear said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to the purse forum. I was wondering if anyone could give me their thoughts on the authenticity of this Cartier mini love ring. Thank you for your help!!!


Was gonna recommend you post in the authenticate thread but see you already have! Hope someone can help, love that ring 



erinrose said:


> I´m this close to getting the love wedding band in YG I´ve been thinking about for a couple of weeks now and could use your persuasion . I went and tried on the YG and I liked it but I didn´t love it, the SA pulled out the white gold and the eternity band covered in diamonds which looked so amazing togther! But I´m not in the market for the out of my priced range eternity band right now and if I would get the wedding band I still think I´d get the YG, but Im not sure if I should. How do you ladies feel about your love rings and wedding bands? Should I get it?


Do you have anything else from the love collection? I'm saving atm for a yellow gold wedding band because I have a YG bracelet but I think if I didn't have that I'd go for the white gold! Saw a photo on here ages ago of a stack with the WG and a diamond pave I think it was and it was gorgeous. Either are lovely though!


----------



## Blueboxes

Candice0985 said:


> RG love came in! I just got back from the store.....and I didn't end up taking it. I wasn't crazy about the 2 of them together and I didn't want to regret buying it and not being able to return it so my SA just refunded my deposit. When I ordered it I didn't try on a Love (store doesn't permit it) and both of them on felt chunky on me when they sat together. I think i'm going to focus on chain bracelets from now on. 1 heavy bangle is my limit for my wrist  it looks amazing on everyone else that has 2 +  but wasn't working for me personally.
> 
> I think 1 love is enough for me



Good decision Candice 
I am with you, more look great on others but on me I prefer the one love look. It's chunky and heavy enough on its own anyway, but still understated , which I love .


----------



## erinrose

bex285 said:


> Was gonna recommend you post in the authenticate thread but see you already have! Hope someone can help, love that ring
> 
> 
> Do you have anything else from the love collection? I'm saving atm for a yellow gold wedding band because I have a YG bracelet but I think if I didn't have that I'd go for the white gold! Saw a photo on here ages ago of a stack with the WG and a diamond pave I think it was and it was gorgeous. Either are lovely though!



Nope! This will be my very first purchase from not only the love collection but from Cartier! WG looks amazing with diamonds but there is just something so classic with WG!


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Thanks for your input!.


I think our tastes are similar, hopefully you'll like 2 together



Blueboxes said:


> .


we all have different tastes! some of us prefer 1 bracelet....others MANY MORE 

no problem! I tried, wanted it to work but didn't feel excited about purchasing. that was my sign to step away and think about it!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> RG love came in! I just got back from the store.....and I didn't end up taking it. I wasn't crazy about the 2 of them together and I didn't want to regret buying it and not being able to return it so my SA just refunded my deposit. When I ordered it I didn't try on a Love (store doesn't permit it) and both of them on felt chunky on me when they sat together. I think i'm going to focus on chain bracelets from now on. 1 heavy bangle is my limit for my wrist  it looks amazing on everyone else that has 2 +  but wasn't working for me personally.
> 
> I think 1 love is enough for me



I agree. 1 love is enough for me too!!  I'm amazed every time I wear it, how heavy it really is.


----------



## Candice0985

Babsiegirl said:


> I agree. 1 love is enough for me too!!  I'm amazed every time I wear it, how heavy it really is.



glad to hear i'm not crazy for turning down another love bracelet!! thanks for the support ladies!

I thought I was going to write that message and everyone would think I was nuts lol...


----------



## Spice Girl

Mimi_Wu said:


> Heehee true, I might be just thinking too much.



The more you think the healthier your brain stays.


----------



## Candice0985

Spice Girl said:


> The more you think the healthier your brain stays.



True story.


----------



## Spice Girl

Candice0985 said:


> True story.



Always and forever.


----------



## cupcake34

> Thanks for your input! I must be very careful... I really don't love chunky look (as you may know). I once thought one Love is enough for me and sold my plain YG Love... However, I wear my second Love on the right wrist (WG one is on my left hand). And RG Love and RG Perlee Bracelet looks GREAT!!! My SA has not called me yet about the stock of 10-diamond one of my size. I want to compare the rainbow and 10-diamond side by side.
> 
> Thank you agian, Candice! I love your dainty look, so perhaps we have the similar taste! I must be very very careful about my decision.



I'm excited to see what you decide on!


----------



## cupcake34

> glad to hear i'm not crazy for turning down another love bracelet!! thanks for the support ladies!
> 
> I thought I was going to write that message and everyone would think I was nuts lol...



No, I think it's a great decision. While I like two Loves, I only like them on separate wrists (at least on myself). On my wrist it looks rather strange to have two Loves.


----------



## Spice Girl

cupcake34 said:


> No, I think it's a great decision. While I like two Loves, I only like them on separate wrists (at least on myself). On my wrist it looks rather strange to have two Loves.



Just a preference.


----------



## shelbywells

All reply is very nice and i got very nice information.


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> glad to hear i'm not crazy for turning down another love bracelet!! thanks for the support ladies!
> 
> I thought I was going to write that message and everyone would think I was nuts lol...



I'm glad you made the right decision! I was surprised when you said you ordered another one, makes perfect sense that you didn't love it on. So what could be it's replacement?


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> I'm glad you made the right decision! I was surprised when you said you ordered another one, makes perfect sense that you didn't love it on. So what could be it's replacement?



i'm thinking maybe the platinum daisy bracelet from tiffs  i'm going to wait a while before deciding though, I have a 5 ct sapphire and diamond halo ring arriving today ...I've been busy!


----------



## cupcake34

> i'm thinking maybe the platinum daisy bracelet from tiffs i'm going to wait a while before deciding though, I have a 5 ct sapphire and diamond halo ring arriving today ...I've been busy!



Oh congrats! Looking forward to seeing it! 

I love the daisy bracelet as well... be sure to take pics if/when you get it


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> i'm thinking maybe the platinum daisy bracelet from tiffs  i'm going to wait a while before deciding though, I have a 5 ct sapphire and diamond halo ring arriving today ...I've been busy!



Please make a thread for the ring! I love the daisy...and heart and bow and infinity...they are definitely more 'you'!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Please make a thread for the ring! I love the daisy...and heart and bow and infinity...they are definitely more 'you'!



I'll post pics when I get it 

and yes you've nailed down my style. I want all of those!!!


----------



## Lharding

Candice0985 said:


> i'm thinking maybe the platinum daisy bracelet from tiffs  i'm going to wait a while before deciding though, I have a 5 ct sapphire and diamond halo ring arriving today ...I've been busy!



I can hardly wait to see your new sapphire ring!  Sounds gorgeous....


----------



## Candice0985

Lharding said:


> I can hardly wait to see your new sapphire ring!  Sounds gorgeous....



its not here yet....hopefully soon!!


----------



## Greentea

Candice0985 said:


> i'm thinking maybe the platinum daisy bracelet from tiffs  i'm going to wait a while before deciding though, I have a 5 ct sapphire and diamond halo ring arriving today ...I've been busy!



oooh, nice!!! The plat daisy would be perfect!


----------



## bex285

erinrose said:


> Nope! This will be my very first purchase from not only the love collection but from Cartier! WG looks amazing with diamonds but there is just something so classic with WG!



Totally know what you mean! Just get both  (if I won the lottery I'd do that lol)


----------



## Carrie357

I've just got my first LOVE ring today, so excited! Such a beauty!





It's a single diamond RG band, and I never imagined it to be so heavy, almost feel like my finger is dropping down with it. Nevertheless, I love it!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Carrie357 said:


> I've just got my first LOVE ring today, so excited! Such a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a single diamond RG band, and I never imagined it to be so heavy, almost feel like my finger is dropping down with it. Nevertheless, I love it!



Beautiful!!!  What is the ring you have underneath it in the picture?


----------



## Spice Girl

Carrie357 said:


> I've just got my first LOVE ring today, so excited! Such a beauty!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/53766005@N02/8510960867/
> 
> It's a single diamond RG band, and I never imagined it to be so heavy, almost feel like my finger is dropping down with it. Nevertheless, I love it!



That is a real nice looking ring. You made one great choice.


----------



## oyita

How do you wear those necklaces, do you layer them?


----------



## mlbags

Carrie357 said:


> I've just got my first LOVE ring today, so excited! Such a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a single diamond RG band, and I never imagined it to be so heavy, almost feel like my finger is dropping down with it. Nevertheless, I love it!




Beautiful jewellery.
Is the solid gold heart with 1 diamond pendant necklace from a brand.  I love it.  Can you post a modeling shot?


----------



## Sparkle74

my new love!


----------



## Spice Girl

Sparkle74 said:


> my new love!



 Nice combination with your other bracelet. The bracelets look fantastic  together. Great choice.


----------



## Carrie357

faintlymacabre said:


> Beautiful!!!  What is the ring you have underneath it in the picture?



Thank you! It's a Jupiter K10 ring.



Spice Girl said:


> That is a real nice looking ring. You made one great choice.



Thank you! Can't go wrong with love 



oyita said:


> How do you wear those necklaces, do you layer them?



I don't really layer them, but layered dainty necklaces make a wonderful presence.



mlbags said:


> Beautiful jewellery.
> Is the solid gold heart with 1 diamond pendant necklace from a brand.  I love it.  Can you post a modeling shot?



Thank you! Yes, it's from a brand called AHKAH, here's the picture:


----------



## phillj12

Sparkle74 said:


> my new love!



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Blueboxes

Sparkle74 said:


> my new love!



Gorgeous !!! Pink Gold looks delicious :$
Cuff or bangle !


----------



## Sparkle74

Thank you ladies! It's the bangle.


----------



## Sparkle74

Blurry sorry! That was brand new!


----------



## LDDChanel

Sparkle74 said:


> my new love!


It looks great! Enjoy it


----------



## Sparkle74

Bad lighting right now. Lol


----------



## etk123

Carrie357 said:


> I've just got my first LOVE ring today, so excited! Such a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a single diamond RG band, and I never imagined it to be so heavy, almost feel like my finger is dropping down with it. Nevertheless, I love it!


So pretty, I love it too!



Sparkle74 said:


> my new love!



What a gorgeous pic! Everything!


----------



## karo

Carrie357 said:


> I've just got my first LOVE ring today, so excited! Such a beauty!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/53766005@N02/8510960867/
> 
> It's a single diamond RG band, and I never imagined it to be so heavy, almost feel like my finger is dropping down with it. Nevertheless, I love it!



Congratulations! It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## lovedluxury

hello everyone!
i am looking to get my first love piece for my anniversary.  i want the love ring but i am not sure about sizes.  i am a comfortable(loose but not falling off loose) tiffany and david yurman 10.  when i looked up the cartier sizes i figured i am either a 60/61/62.  some sites i find the 60 is a 9.25 and then others say it is a 9.5.  some sites also say the 61 is a 9.5.  and the 62 is a 10.5.  does anyone have any info that can help me?
thanks


----------



## Carrie357

lovedluxury said:


> hello everyone!
> i am looking to get my first love piece for my anniversary.  i want the love ring but i am not sure about sizes.  i am a comfortable(loose but not falling off loose) tiffany and david yurman 10.  when i looked up the cartier sizes i figured i am either a 60/61/62.  some sites i find the 60 is a 9.25 and then others say it is a 9.5.  some sites also say the 61 is a 9.5.  and the 62 is a 10.5.  does anyone have any info that can help me?
> thanks


Cartier's ring sizes are really close to the circumferences of the rings.

US size 10 usually has a diameter of 19.8mm (circumference of 62.1mm), and according to Cartier, size 62 is 19.75mm in diameter (circumference of 62.04mm), which is the closest. David Yurman's website also suggests the same, so probably a 60 or 61 will do for you if you don't want it too loose.

Here's some reference:
Cartier ring sizes: http://assets.cartier.com/sites/assets/files/cms/files/cartier_ring_size_chart_us.pdf
Sizes according to Bluenile:http://pics.bluenile.com/assets/chrome/pdf/ring_sizing_guide_US_2012.pdf

Hope this is helpful, and always, try it yourself if possible.


----------



## Sparkle74

I love this look


----------



## lovedluxury

Carrie357 said:


> Cartier's ring sizes are really close to the circumferences of the rings.
> 
> US size 10 usually has a diameter of 19.8mm (circumference of 62.1mm), and according to Cartier, size 62 is 19.75mm in diameter (circumference of 62.04mm), which is the closest. David Yurman's website also suggests the same, so probably a 60 or 61 will do for you if you don't want it too loose.
> 
> Here's some reference:
> Cartier ring sizes: http://assets.cartier.com/sites/assets/files/cms/files/cartier_ring_size_chart_us.pdf
> Sizes according to Bluenile:http://pics.bluenile.com/assets/chrome/pdf/ring_sizing_guide_US_2012.pdf
> 
> Hope this is helpful, and always, try it yourself if possible.


thanks so much! i hope i get it soon to post pics


----------



## faintlymacabre

Sparkle74 said:


> I love this look



I love it as well.    I had been wanting to get that beaded bracelet with the RG heart to go with my RG Love, but it looks like T&Co have discontinued it!!


----------



## einseine

I went to the Cartier store yesterday with my DH.  I did not need to make a difficult decision between 10-diamond or Rainbow.  Because my DH did not fancy either of them!  Actually, he did not think that getting another Love would be a good idea.  After all, I sold my original second YG Love!!!  I will be a single LOVE girl, too~~~


----------



## cupcake34

> I went to the Cartier store yesterday with my DH. I did not need to make a difficult decision between 10-diamond or Rainbow. Because my DH did not fancy either of them! Actually, he did not think that getting another Love would be a good idea. After all, I sold my original second YG Love!!! I will be a single LOVE girl, too~~~



Oh really? 

But if you had had to choose, which one would you have picked?


----------



## einseine

cupcake34 said:


> Oh really?
> 
> But if you had had to choose, which one would you have picked?



10-diamond.  My DH said I should choose 10-diamond if I REALLY want to buy another Love Bracelet.  After I found out my DH does not really like Love Bracelet, I don't want it any more.  hehehe I'll purchase VCA necklace.


----------



## cupcake34

> 10-diamond. My DH said I should choose 10-diamond if I REALLY want to buy another Love Bracelet. After I found out my DH does not really like Love Bracelet, I don't want it any more. hehehe I'll purchase VCA necklace.



Did you find the rainbow Love beautiful as well?

Well, I guess you've made your decision, and the VCA necklace is beautiful as well


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> I went to the Cartier store yesterday with my DH.  I did not need to make a difficult decision between 10-diamond or Rainbow.  Because my DH did not fancy either of them!  Actually, he did not think that getting another Love would be a good idea.  After all, I sold my original second YG Love!!!  I will be a single LOVE girl, too~~~



I just saw your post in the VCA thread, I think you made a good decision


----------



## Sparkle74

faintlymacabre said:


> I love it as well.    I had been wanting to get that beaded bracelet with the RG heart to go with my RG Love, but it looks like T&Co have discontinued it!!


i got mine for valentines day and my bf told me he had a hard time finding it because of that. im so glad that he did though! i had sent him pictures of it on his phone so he could show the sa at tiffany. im not very subtle.


----------



## Alex Cheng

Can someone educate me on the weight of the Love cuff and bracelet?

I tried on the cuff, bracelet, and even three bracelets together stacked.  They seemed, well, relatively light.  I thought solid gold would be much heavier than that.  I'd imagine it would be somewhat like the Hermes Chain d'ancre's weight.....

To me it didn't seem as expensive as I would have hoped.


----------



## einseine

cupcake34 said:


> Did you find the rainbow Love beautiful as well?
> 
> Well, I guess you've made your decision, and the VCA necklace is beautiful as well



Hi cupcake!  Of course, we found the rainbow one very beautiful and more fun!  But, the 10-diamond one woul be more wearable!



Candice0985 said:


> I just saw your post in the VCA thread, I think you made a good decision



Yeah!  I'll enjoy multiple Loves on other TPFers.


----------



## radio_shrink

Alex Cheng said:


> Can someone educate me on the weight of the Love cuff and bracelet?
> 
> I tried on the cuff, bracelet, and even three bracelets together stacked.  They seemed, well, relatively light.  I thought solid gold would be much heavier than that.  I'd imagine it would be somewhat like the Hermes Chain d'ancre's weight.....
> 
> To me it didn't seem as expensive as I would have hoped.


The cuff weighs around 25 grams (varies by size), the bracelet weighs around 32 (again varies by size). They are very solid pieces of jewelry, with a respectable thickness. The Chaine d'ancre is a much wider and clunkier bracelet, hence its greater heft. If you want to talk about a REALLY heavy gold bracelet, check out the Schlumberger enamels at Tiffany's, many models weigh well over 100 grams!


----------



## stmary

radio_shrink said:


> The cuff weighs around 25 grams (varies by size), the bracelet weighs around 32 (again varies by size). They are very solid pieces of jewelry, with a respectable thickness. The Chaine d'ancre is a much wider and clunkier bracelet, hence its greater heft. If you want to talk about a REALLY heavy gold bracelet, check out the Schlumberger enamels at Tiffany's, many models weigh well over 100 grams!



oh I love schumberger enamels..but somehow all of my friends don't like them. does that mean I have bad taste?


----------



## TechPrincess

stmary said:


> oh I love schumberger enamels..but somehow all of my friends don't like them. does that mean I have bad taste?


chin up ... may its them with the bad taste


----------



## stmary

TechPrincess said:


> chin up ... may its them with the bad taste



aww..you're so sweet


----------



## radio_shrink

stmary said:


> oh I love schumberger enamels..but somehow all of my friends don't like them. does that mean I have bad taste?


I don't think they are at all in bad taste. Jackie-O loved them. 'nuff said.


----------



## stmary

radio_shrink said:


> I don't think they are at all in bad taste. Jackie-O loved them. 'nuff said.



Wow didn't know Jackie-0 is a fan. I think it has this 'classical'look due to enamel. I love it but I don't love the price.

So ok back to Cartier now, does anyone know when is the price increase in UK? Im beggining to think that they won't increase it this time due to gold price.


----------



## Marmel

I am so excited!! Ordered my Pink Gold Love Bangle size 17 a week ago and I can pick it up next Thursday!! I currently have a White Gold 4 diamond and will be stacking them on one wrist!!


----------



## Lovefour

Marmel said:


> I am so excited!! Ordered my Pink Gold Love Bangle size 17 a week ago and I can pick it up next Thursday!! I currently have a White Gold 4 diamond and will be stacking them on one wrist!!


Did u get another size 17?


----------



## Marmel

Yes another 17! I visited my SA and tried on a yellow gold size 17 with my current bangle and it was extremely comfortable! I also loved the look of two of the same together.

Originally I was debating between the open and closed bangle for a second bangle and when I tried it on, I found the open uncomfortable with the closed - I think because of the edges of the bracelet sticking into my arm - BUT I know a lot of people wear a closed and open together with great comfort!!!


----------



## Designpurchaser

Marmel said:


> I am so excited!! Ordered my Pink Gold Love Bangle size 17 a week ago and I can pick it up next Thursday!! I currently have a White Gold 4 diamond and will be stacking them on one wrist!!



I look forward to seeing this


----------



## Designpurchaser

stmary said:


> Wow didn't know Jackie-0 is a fan. I think it has this 'classical'look due to enamel. I love it but I don't love the price.
> 
> So ok back to Cartier now, does anyone know when is the price increase in UK? Im beggining to think that they won't increase it this time due to gold price.



Oh........are the prices going up?? So annoying!


----------



## Designpurchaser

einseine said:


> Hi cupcake!  Of course, we found the rainbow one very beautiful and more fun!  But, the 10-diamond one woul be more wearable!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!  I'll enjoy multiple Loves on other TPFers.



I love your avatar, what do you have with the two love bangles?


----------



## stmary

Designpurchaser said:


> Oh........are the prices going up?? So annoying!


 Well I was told by 2 SAs that it should increased in Feb by 5 percent but now it's March, no price increase whatsoever, maybe they just say that to make a sell? Or maybe they postponed price increase since the economy is not doing so well (i.e gold price, inflation etc) i dont know


----------



## Designpurchaser

stmary said:


> Well I was told by 2 SAs that it should increased in Feb by 5 percent but now it's March, no price increase whatsoever, maybe they just say that to make a sell? Or maybe they postponed price increase since the economy is not doing so well (i.e gold price, inflation etc) i dont know



News like this does kind of make you feel like panic buying a piece that you have had your eye on but are still deciding....


----------



## wireshield

Does it make a big difference if gold is coming from Northern Regeons?


----------



## KristenG

My bracelet is back from engraving. Took exactly 10 days. I'm sort of wishing I had gone with the block font instead of script, as it is so hard to read (not that I will ever see it). It says " 6-10-00 MG (heart) KG OG & BG". So, our wedding date, DH's initials, heart, mine & kids initials. I agonized over what to put, but in the end we wanted all the key stuff - date and initials of our family. 

It's almost impossible to get a good picture of it. I'm so happy to have it back!


----------



## SophiaLee

I think it looks really pretty, Kristen!


----------



## TechPrincess

I love the script Kristen


----------



## Designpurchaser

KristenG said:


> My bracelet is back from engraving. Took exactly 10 days. I'm sort of wishing I had gone with the block font instead of script, as it is so hard to read (not that I will ever see it). It says " 6-10-00 MG (heart) KG OG & BG". So, our wedding date, DH's initials, heart, mine & kids initials. I agonized over what to put, but in the end we wanted all the key stuff - date and initials of our family.
> 
> It's almost impossible to get a good picture of it. I'm so happy to have it back!



What a lovely thing to do and I love the script


----------



## najeebah

The engraving looks beautiful, KristenG!

I've been lurking on this forum for a while... just salivating over the beautiful bracelets. I'm planning on purchasing the mini Love Ring, I was wondering if anyone had their ring engraved with pictures to share?


----------



## LDDChanel

KristenG said:


> My bracelet is back from engraving. Took exactly 10 days. I'm sort of wishing I had gone with the block font instead of script, as it is so hard to read (not that I will ever see it). It says " 6-10-00 MG (heart) KG OG & BG". So, our wedding date, DH's initials, heart, mine & kids initials. I agonized over what to put, but in the end we wanted all the key stuff - date and initials of our family.
> 
> It's almost impossible to get a good picture of it. I'm so happy to have it back!


It looks great! I love it!


----------



## Northprincess

Dear ladies,

I am new to TPF and have to day I really enjoy reading all your post, it is so nice to know that there are other with the same obsessions as me I am planning to buy a love bracelet/cuff and need some advice:

1. I am really into sports and therefor I think I would go for the cuff?

2. My wrist is 15,6 cm, do you think a size 17 is ok?

3. I do not live near a Cartier store, is this a good choice?

4. I might be going to NY in May, do they usually have the cuff in RG or YG in store? Do you know the price?

Thank you very much, and please excuse my english

Best regards
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone have a comparison pic between a love ring plain and a love ring with a pink sapphire?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stmary

Hi guys,
   After 2 months of waiting patiently for Cartier to get back to me in regards to my bangle (it was sent to Paris for diagnosis), they have decided to exchange a new bangle for me. So here it is now, they recommended for me to get size 16 because according to them size 17 might not sit well in my arm. So I am very pleased with this result.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Designpurchaser

stmary said:


> Hi guys,
> After 2 months of waiting patiently for Cartier to get back to me in regards to my bangle (it was sent to Paris for diagnosis), they have decided to exchange a new bangle for me. So here it is now, they recommended for me to get size 16 because according to them size 17 might not sit well in my arm. So I am very pleased with this result.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



All shiny and new 

Apologies for asking but what was wrong with your bangle?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stmary

Designpurchaser said:


> All shiny and new
> 
> Apologies for asking but what was wrong with your bangle?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



 shiny indeed.

well 2 weeks into wearing it, the shape somehow changed (a slight bend perhaps?), not really visible through naked eye (1mm) but it was was tighter on one side than it usually feel.  I think i posted some photos of the bend in another thread about it going 'pear-shaped'.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Designpurchaser

stmary said:


> shiny indeed.
> 
> well 2 weeks into wearing it, the shape somehow changed (a slight bend perhaps?), not really visible through naked eye (1mm) but it was was tighter on one side than it usually feel.  I think i posted some photos of the bend in another thread about it going 'pear-shaped'.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Ah OK, well it's good they exchanged it for you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oyita

this is a love nightmare, i just got my cuff last night but it feels big on me, and when i put my wrist on the table it pops out 
this is a clear message that if you are not trying it on at the store don't buy it..
my hubby got this in heatrow and i don't know if they will exchange it in istanbul, where i am at right now.
any advice on how to manage this? (i have put it back in its box just not to touch it, i am nervous that it will get stratched and i will totally loose my changes of changing it)


----------



## stmary

oyita said:


> this is a love nightmare, i just got my cuff last night but it feels big on me, and when i put my wrist on the table it pops out
> this is a clear message that if you are not trying it on at the store don't buy it..
> my hubby got this in heatrow and i don't know if they will exchange it in istanbul, where i am at right now.
> any advice on how to manage this? (i have put it back in its box just not to touch it, i am nervous that it will get stratched and i will totally loose my changes of changing it)




Oh so sorry to hear that. Maybe try n ask Cartier in Istanbul what they can do? It is good idea not to wear it (and scratch it) in the meantime. What size did you get?


----------



## oyita

I got yg size 17


----------



## oyita

Well afterall the tax free was not worth it.. Or you really have to be sure. Now i have thight ring and loose cuff :cry:


----------



## stmary

oyita said:


> I got yg size 17



ok maybe you could exchange it for size 16.  I changed mine from 17 to 16 (was recommended by Cartier) but I have to change it at the same place where I got it here in London. So I'm not sure if you could do exchange internationally. But just give it a try and let us know ok.


----------



## oyita

I will call istanbul fist thing on monday to see how they can help.. Has anyone exchanged internationally??


----------



## etk123

I wonder if you could send it to Heathrow for exchange? So sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## oyita

Yes, i should also talk to them too, see what they suggest.. This is where customer care comes in for all the mark up we end up paying..


----------



## LDDChanel

stmary said:


> Hi guys,
> After 2 months of waiting patiently for Cartier to get back to me in regards to my bangle (it was sent to Paris for diagnosis), they have decided to exchange a new bangle for me. So here it is now, they recommended for me to get size 16 because according to them size 17 might not sit well in my arm. So I am very pleased with this result.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It looks great on you! I'm so glad they gave you a new one. Enjoy it!


----------



## stmary

LDDChanel said:


> It looks great on you! I'm so glad they gave you a new one. Enjoy it!



Thank you. I have to say eventhough they are very slow in getting back to me but they remedy it by giving me a new one.  It's a relief now and I can enjoy it again.


----------



## oyita

etk123 said:


> I wonder if you could send it to Heathrow for exchange? So sorry you have to deal with this.



I have talked with heatrow right away and at this point they suggested me to go try on a smaller size here in istanbul and we will see from there.. but i think shipping would be complicated due to customs.. When i go to the local store here in istanbul i will try to understand how they can help me. If they can exchange it great, if not, may be they could help with shipping it back and forth. (the problem with shipping is the customs as you are shipping in and out of european zone)
the best solution would be if my hubby made another trip  but he is already mad at me for making the purchase from a distance and mistaking the size


----------



## etk123

oyita said:


> I have talked with heatrow right away and at this point they suggested me to go try on a smaller size here in istanbul and we will see from there.. but i think shipping would be complicated due to customs.. When i go to the local store here in istanbul i will try to understand how they can help me. If they can exchange it great, if not, may be they could help with shipping it back and forth. (the problem with shipping is the customs as you are shipping in and out of european zone)
> the best solution would be if my hubby made another trip  but he is already mad at me for making the purchase from a distance and mistaking the size



Oh I see, I didn't think about customs. Good luck and do let us know how you make out.


----------



## Candice0985

oyita said:


> I have talked with heatrow right away and at this point they suggested me to go try on a shucks:



I've purchased jewellery from another country before and I think the stores can ship it back and forth between the two stores without incurring customs fees because they can provide the paperwork showing it's an exchange and customs has been paid on the item previously, plus Cartier will have internal customs brokers to handle the fees if there are any at all. you shouldn't have to pay customs receiving the exchange or returning the original bracelet. HTH!


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone have modeling pics of the pink sapphire love ring and maybe a comparison shot between a plain love ring?

And does anyone have modeling pics of the love and the Tiffany yours bangle?


----------



## oyita

Candice0985 said:


> I've purchased jewellery from another country before and I think the stores can ship it back and forth between the two stores without incurring customs fees because they can provide the paperwork showing it's an exchange and customs has been paid on the item previously, plus Cartier will have internal customs brokers to handle the fees if there are any at all. you shouldn't have to pay customs receiving the exchange or returning the original bracelet. HTH!



Thank you, that´s a helpful idea. I go will this saturday to try on the 16 in istanbul and if they are not willing to do the exchange locally i will ask them if they help with sending it back and forth. You are right, they must know how this works.


----------



## Candice0985

oyita said:


> Thank you, that´s a helpful idea. I go will this saturday to try on the 16 in istanbul and if they are not willing to do the exchange locally i will ask them if they help with sending it back and forth. You are right, they must know how this works.



exactly! they should be able to help you with this issue, if not I feel they're being lazy!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

oyita said:


> Thank you, that´s a helpful idea. I go will this saturday to try on the 16 in istanbul and if they are not willing to do the exchange locally i will ask them if they help with sending it back and forth. You are right, they must know how this works.



Why not call heathrow directly? They might be used to this problem. Hope you get the right sized cuff!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Ladies, I'm so excited that I'm finally a proud member of the Cartier Love family. 

Presenting my Pink Gold Colored Stones Love Bracelet Size 17:


----------



## cupcake34

> Ladies, I'm so excited that I'm finally a proud member of the Cartier Love family.
> 
> Presenting my Pink Gold Colored Stones Love Bracelet Size 17:



It looks so great, congrats!! May I ask you what your wrist size is?


----------



## oyita

Harper Quinn said:


> Why not call heathrow directly? They might be used to this problem. Hope you get the right sized cuff!



I will go this Saturday to the store in Istanbul, try on a size 16 (I found out that they don´t have size 16 in YG at the moment..) and if i finally decide for the 16 see what they are offering to do or if not just call Heathrow right there in the moment and see about sending it back and forth.

This will be a customer care challenge, I am quite nervous how it will turn out. 

I hoping that my hubby joins me on Saturday...


----------



## Designpurchaser

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Ladies, I'm so excited that I'm finally a proud member of the Cartier Love family.
> 
> Presenting my Pink Gold Colored Stones Love Bracelet Size 17:



I can't see the pictures


----------



## oyita

Designpurchaser said:


> I can't see the pictures



me neither


----------



## einseine

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Ladies, I'm so excited that I'm finally a proud member of the Cartier Love family.
> 
> Presenting my Pink Gold Colored Stones Love Bracelet Size 17:


 
Yeah!  ouiCestLavie!  It looks gorgeous on you!!!  Love PG ranbow one!!!


----------



## CATEYES

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Ladies, I'm so excited that I'm finally a proud member of the Cartier Love family.
> 
> Presenting my Pink Gold Colored Stones Love Bracelet Size 17:


Hey there! The same thing happened in the VCA thread-the sweets pictures didn't show up but the way you posted your family portrait did.....You've had a good year in the jewelry dept. I'd love to see this too!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

sorry duplicate post


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

CATEYES said:


> Hey there! The same thing happened in the VCA thread-the sweets pictures didn't show up but the way you posted your family portrait did.....You've had a good year in the jewelry dept. I'd love to see this too!




Ummmm... This is strange. I posted all my pics the same way and apparently some of you can see while some can't. 

I'm posting my bracelet again and let's see if it works for everyone this time.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

einseine said:


> Yeah!  ouiCestLavie!  It looks gorgeous on you!!!  Love PG ranbow one!!!



Thank you *einseine*! I wonder why you can see my pics while many others can't. It just doesn't make sense.

I just saw your Tiffany Soleste in the yellow diamonds thread and now I can't get that out of my mind!


----------



## CATEYES

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Ummmm... This is strange. I posted all my pics the same way and apparently some of you can see while some can't.
> 
> I'm posting my bracelet again and let's see if it works for everyone this time.


Whatever you did this time worked! You sure had a good year for jewelry and this is a beautiful addition to your VCA collection. Do you plan on wearing your sweets with this?


----------



## karo

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Ladies, I'm so excited that I'm finally a proud member of the Cartier Love family.
> 
> Presenting my Pink Gold Colored Stones Love Bracelet Size 17:


Congratulations! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Designpurchaser

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Ummmm... This is strange. I posted all my pics the same way and apparently some of you can see while some can't.
> 
> I'm posting my bracelet again and let's see if it works for everyone this time.




Ohhhhhhh, this is so pretty, congratulations


----------



## JOJA

Does anyone know the store hours for the King of Prussia boutique?  I want to go try on a love cuff / bracelet.  Can I just drop by the store to do that or would I be better off setting up an appointment to go in?  I don't want to be rushed.
Also, I may be interested in the Red Card (not sure yet).  What are the specific benefits of the card?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## LeeMiller

I shouldn't even ask, but does anyone know the tcw of the pave love bracelets?


----------



## einseine

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you *einseine*! I wonder why you can see my pics while many others can't. It just doesn't make sense.
> 
> I just saw your Tiffany Soleste in the yellow diamonds thread and now I can't get that out of my mind!


 
Perhaps the browser???  Really LOVE your new bracelet!!!  Congrats again!
And my Tiffany Soleste!!!  I love ove love my Soleste!  Perhaps I wear it more often than my Tiffany Classic Setting. (because soleste is lower and looks more casual!)


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

LeeMiller said:


> I shouldn't even ask, but does anyone know the tcw of the pave love bracelets?



i am surprised it doesn't say on the website! i have no clue. i can find the paperwork if you would like though!


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Perhaps the browser???  Really LOVE your new bracelet!!!  Congrats again!
> And my Tiffany Soleste!!!  I love ove love my Soleste!  Perhaps I wear it more often than my Tiffany Classic Setting. (because soleste is lower and looks more casual!)


Einsiene! Could I trouble you for pics of your love and perlee combo??


----------



## LeeMiller

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i am surprised it doesn't say on the website! i have no clue. i can find the paperwork if you would like though!



Aw thanks!  I've e-mailed them asking & can always call a store.  There are a couple of Cartier things I'd like to see in person right now anyways.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

LeeMiller said:


> Aw thanks!  I've e-mailed them asking & can always call a store.  There are a couple of Cartier things I'd like to see in person right now anyways.



i can promise you whatever the carat weight is, it doesn't justify the price! total rip off lol


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> Einsiene! Could I trouble you for pics of your love and perlee combo??


 
Hi LVoeletters!  These are not new pics... I have posted somewhere...:


----------



## hermesfund

einseine said:


> Hi LVoeletters!  These are not new pics... I have posted somewhere...:


 
Hi Einseine - Which one of your bracelets do you like better and why? 

I would like Cartier Love Bracelet in rose gold but love bracelets are prone to scratches easily than VCA perlee. Then VCA has its logo on it so it makes it not under the radar. I am a little confused as to what to buy.


----------



## einseine

hermesfund said:


> Hi Einseine - Which one of your bracelets do you like better and why?
> 
> I would like Cartier Love Bracelet in rose gold but love bracelets are prone to scratches easily than VCA perlee. Then VCA has its logo on it so it makes it not under the radar. I am a little confused as to what to buy.


 
Hi hermesfund!!!  It is a difficult question.  Me, neither.  I did not like the logo on the VCA Signature.  But I don't care now.  Perlee Bracelet can be taken off more easily, which is GREAT, but the clasp might catch your sweater, etc.  Love's strongest point is it is made to wear 24/7.  If you get the right size, it will become part of you.Compared to Love, Perlee is less prone to scratches!!!  Actually, no scratch on my Perlee so far.  

And one more thing, others perception.  Some people really don't get Love Bracelets.  My husband thinks Love's design is too industrial.  He appreciates the beauty of Perlee Bracelet.  Because it actually SHINES and with handmade "beads."   I often get praise for VCA Prelee, but not for Love Bracelet.  It seems Love Bracelet is only appreceiated by people that can "recognize" its Cartier's Love.

Two weeks? ago, I tried to get another Love with 10-stone because Perlee Bracelet with diamonds is too expensive!!!  But, I was stopped by my husband.  I am grad I did not buy anothe one.  It depends on you.  I think...VCA Perlee is more elegant and would be more me.


----------



## phillj12

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you *einseine*! I wonder why you can see my pics while many others can't. It just doesn't make sense.
> 
> I just saw your Tiffany Soleste in the yellow diamonds thread and now I can't get that out of my mind!


LOVE THE COLORED LOVE! What a fun twist on the Love!


----------



## hermesfund

einseine said:


> Hi hermesfund!!!  It is a difficult question.  Me, neither.  I did not like the logo on the VCA Signature.  But I don't care now.  Perlee Bracelet can be taken off more easily, which is GREAT, but the clasp might catch your sweater, etc.  Love's strongest point is it is made to wear 24/7.  If you get the right size, it will become part of you.Compared to Love, Perlee is less prone to scratches!!!  Actually, no scratch on my Perlee so far.
> 
> And one more thing, others perception.  Some people really don't get Love Bracelets.  My husband thinks Love's design is too industrial.  He appreciates the beauty of Perlee Bracelet.  Because it actually SHINES and with handmade "beads."   I often get praise for VCA Prelee, but not for Love Bracelet.  It seems Love Bracelet is only appreceiated by people that can "recognize" its Cartier's Love.
> 
> Two weeks? ago, I tried to get another Love with 10-stone because Perlee Bracelet with diamonds is too expensive!!!  But, I was stopped by my husband.  I am grad I did not buy anothe one.  It depends on you.  I think...VCA Perlee is more elegant and would be more me.



Einseine - thank you so much for taking your time and responding to my question. I am sure it is difficult for you to choose your favorite because both look beautiful on you. 

Your response was so helpful and informative. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## phillj12

KristenG said:


> My bracelet is back from engraving. Took exactly 10 days. I'm sort of wishing I had gone with the block font instead of script, as it is so hard to read (not that I will ever see it). It says " 6-10-00 MG (heart) KG OG & BG". So, our wedding date, DH's initials, heart, mine & kids initials. I agonized over what to put, but in the end we wanted all the key stuff - date and initials of our family.
> 
> It's almost impossible to get a good picture of it. I'm so happy to have it back!


  I love it! I think it looks really beautiful and I can't believe they could put a heart! So sweet!


----------



## dster1

Has anyone regularly gone swimming with their LOVE bracelet in chlorinated water?


----------



## Maxine0802

I haven't seen your third and forth bracelet yet, but I like your first one, I don't like the bracelet which have a lot of diamonds, I like the simple style.


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Hi LVoeletters!  These are not new pics... I have posted somewhere...:


Love it!!! Does the perlee scratch your love at all? I think you've inspired me to get the Tiffany version. I normally don't like white gold or silver but I love your combo and it makes me excited to get the Tiffany bangle. My only concern is I know the edging will wear down the love so I have to still get something inbetween....


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Ummmm... This is strange. I posted all my pics the same way and apparently some of you can see while some can't.
> 
> I'm posting my bracelet again and let's see if it works for everyone this time.



*Wow! Love it ! Love every color of each piece!*


----------



## Bethc

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Ummmm... This is strange. I posted all my pics the same way and apparently some of you can see while some can't.
> 
> I'm posting my bracelet again and let's see if it works for everyone this time.


 
Love the RG rainbow, congrats!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> Love it!!! Does the perlee scratch your love at all? I think you've inspired me to get the Tiffany version. I normally don't like white gold or silver but I love your combo and it makes me excited to get the Tiffany bangle. My only concern is I know the edging will wear down the love so I have to still get something inbetween....


 
Now I know why you have asked me  for the combo pics!  Tiffany bangle has beautiful "perlees(beads)," too!  Actually, I don't care if Love is scratched, but I do care Perlee Bracelet is.  Love has just a sharp edge and it can be easily polished, but Perlee's edge are beads.  Anyway I have not noticed the edges of both bracelets bumped against each other and scratched.


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Now I know why you have asked me  for the combo pics!  Tiffany bangle has beautiful "perlees(beads)," too!  Actually, I don't care if Love is scratched, but I do care Perlee Bracelet is.  Love has just a sharp edge and it can be easily polished, but Perlee's edge are beads.  Anyway I have not noticed the edges of both bracelets bumped against each other and scratched.



Yup, once I saw your combo it has haunted me ever since!!! Unfortunately  I can't do that type of purchase until I know where I'm moving this fall/grad tuition  but I'm soooo smitten with your perlee! I'm not a silver fan anymore but in this case I'm wondering if I should satisfy my appetite somewhat because I really like how the white gold offsets the rose gold....


----------



## Marmel

Hi everyone! 

Here is my new addition to the family:  PG size 17 love, with older sister WG 4 diamond, also 17, which is about a year old!


----------



## LVoeletters

Congrats !


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Bethc said:


> Love the RG rainbow, congrats!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> *Wow! Love it ! Love every color of each piece!*





phillj12 said:


> LOVE THE COLORED LOVE! What a fun twist on the Love!



Thank you *Bethc, CRISPEDROSA, phillj12*! I wasn't really drawn to Love bracelet until I saw this one. It's become my favorite piece of jewelry now. I just wish it wouldn't scratch so easily.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

einseine said:


> Perhaps the browser???  Really LOVE your new bracelet!!!  Congrats again!
> And my Tiffany Soleste!!!  I love ove love my Soleste!  Perhaps I wear it more often than my Tiffany Classic Setting. (because soleste is lower and looks more casual!)



Thank you *einseine*. I'm definitely gonna stop by Tiffany and try on the Soleste next week!


----------



## JOJA

HELP!!
I'm deciding between a rose gold or yellow gold cuff.  I really like the rose but I'm worried it won't mesh well with my other jewelry (mostly white and yellow).  I don't own any rose gold.  The rose goes well with my skintone but then again so does the yellow.  I am so indecisive!!

What are everyone thoughts on this?  I know it's a personal preference but I love to hear everyone different views.  

Thanks!


----------



## Harper Quinn

JOJA said:


> HELP!!
> I'm deciding between a rose gold or yellow gold cuff.  I really like the rose but I'm worried it won't mesh well with my other jewelry (mostly white and yellow).  I don't own any rose gold.  The rose goes well with my skintone but then again so does the yellow.  I am so indecisive!!
> 
> What are everyone thoughts on this?  I know it's a personal preference but I love to hear everyone different views.
> 
> Thanks!



I had a similar dilemma when I got my cuff. I loved the softness of the rose gold and have rose gold jewellery but the yellow was appealing to me more. I am really happy I listened to my . I think you should do the same and get the one you really want!


----------



## oyita

I went to the Istanbul store today to try on a smaller size cuff and yes, 16 is my size. It leaves some red marks when putting on but then you are sure it won't fall out. The sad part is they did not offer any help for exchanging it. I will ask the store in Heathrow to order a size 16 for exchange and will cross my fingers that my hubby books another flight.

While at the store i had a chance to compare RG and YG, and i think YG stands out far better. I wouldn't change YG for another..


----------



## honeyq

^ I agree with the replies above. In store, the rose gold looks appealing but I knew yellow gold was the one for me (:


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> Yup, once I saw your combo it has haunted me ever since!!! Unfortunately  I can't do that type of purchase until I know where I'm moving this fall/grad tuition  but I'm soooo smitten with your perlee! I'm not a silver fan anymore but in this case I'm wondering if I should satisfy my appetite somewhat because I really like how the white gold offsets the rose gold....


 
Me, too!  I LOVE rg x wg combo!!!  Soooo cool and beautiful!  Very different from yg x wg combo.  Good luck for your moving/grad tuition, LoVeletters!  One more pic for you.


----------



## einseine

Marmel said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Here is my new addition to the family:  PG size 17 love, with older sister WG 4 diamond, also 17, which is about a year old!


 
Congrats!  We are wg 4 diamond twin!  I wear 17, too!


----------



## einseine

Marmel said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Here is my new addition to the family:  PG size 17 love, with older sister WG 4 diamond, also 17, which is about a year old!


 


OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you *einseine*. I'm definitely gonna stop by Tiffany and try on the Soleste next week!


 
Hi O*uiCestLavie*!  Yes, pls try on the Soleste!  I am already excited for you!!! (Sneak a hand shot!!)


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Me, too!  I LOVE rg x wg combo!!!  Soooo cool and beautiful!  Very different from yg x wg combo.  Good luck for your moving/grad tuition, LoVeletters!  One more pic for you.


I love how chic the bangles look on you since you went with a looser fit!!!!! It's very Paloma Picasso I always Imagine her in a chic black dress with loose bangles! Thanks! Hopefully I'll have everything settled by June!


----------



## mlbags

Hi dear LOVE bracelets wearers.... please tell me, as I am getting a little worried.  I will be travelling in a couple of weeks to Europe.  I've searched and read that the airport detectors do and do not go off when one is wearing the LOVE bracelet/bracelets.

Tell me,
- has anyone been asked to remove the bracelet if one has the screw with him/her?
- should I carry the LOVE screw with me in my carryon in case the detector goes off and I am asked to have my bracelet removed?

This will be the first time that I am flying with my LOVE on my wrist.  Please let me hear your comments.  Thanks!


----------



## LDDChanel

einseine said:


> Me, too!  I LOVE rg x wg combo!!!  Soooo cool and beautiful!  Very different from yg x wg combo.  Good luck for your moving/grad tuition, LoVeletters!  One more pic for you.


I love this combo! So beautiful!


----------



## lara0112

does anyone know the most recent price of the love cuff in any of three metals?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lharding

mlbags said:


> Hi dear LOVE bracelets wearers.... please tell me, as I am getting a little worried.  I will be travelling in a couple of weeks to Europe.  I've searched and read that the airport detectors do and do not go off when one is wearing the LOVE bracelet/bracelets.
> 
> Tell me,
> - has anyone been asked to remove the bracelet if one has the screw with him/her?
> - should I carry the LOVE screw with me in my carryon in case the detector goes off and I am asked to have my bracelet removed?
> 
> This will be the first time that I am flying with my LOVE on my wrist.  Please let me hear your comments.  Thanks!



*mlbags*...via Peppers90 - She wore 2 Loves and a Juste un Clou:http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/just-un-clou-pics-787862-5.html#post23845757


----------



## lanasyogamama

mlbags said:


> Hi dear LOVE bracelets wearers.... please tell me, as I am getting a little worried.  I will be travelling in a couple of weeks to Europe.  I've searched and read that the airport detectors do and do not go off when one is wearing the LOVE bracelet/bracelets.
> 
> Tell me,
> - has anyone been asked to remove the bracelet if one has the screw with him/her?
> - should I carry the LOVE screw with me in my carryon in case the detector goes off and I am asked to have my bracelet removed?
> 
> This will be the first time that I am flying with my LOVE on my wrist.  Please let me hear your comments.  Thanks!



I've traveled quite a bit with mine.  I've often needed to go through the big scanner, but nobody has ever said anything about taking it off and I def do not bring the screwdriver.  I wear a clou and a love.


----------



## bex285

mlbags said:


> Hi dear LOVE bracelets wearers.... please tell me, as I am getting a little worried.  I will be travelling in a couple of weeks to Europe.  I've searched and read that the airport detectors do and do not go off when one is wearing the LOVE bracelet/bracelets.
> 
> Tell me,
> - has anyone been asked to remove the bracelet if one has the screw with him/her?
> - should I carry the LOVE screw with me in my carryon in case the detector goes off and I am asked to have my bracelet removed?
> 
> This will be the first time that I am flying with my LOVE on my wrist.  Please let me hear your comments.  Thanks!



I work in an airport and have to go through security before every shift. The detector goes off 90% of the time but I have never been asked to remove the bracelet. I have also travelled to other airports wearing it and I just say it doesn't come off which has always satisfied the security staff. Usually they'll scan you with a handheld detector to make sure it is only the bracelet that is causing the alarm and nothing else.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

mlbags said:


> Hi dear LOVE bracelets wearers.... please tell me, as I am getting a little worried.  I will be travelling in a couple of weeks to Europe.  I've searched and read that the airport detectors do and do not go off when one is wearing the LOVE bracelet/bracelets.
> 
> Tell me,
> - has anyone been asked to remove the bracelet if one has the screw with him/her?
> - should I carry the LOVE screw with me in my carryon in case the detector goes off and I am asked to have my bracelet removed?
> 
> This will be the first time that I am flying with my LOVE on my wrist.  Please let me hear your comments.  Thanks!



I just flew with all 3 on and even though 2 I can remove without screws I didn't want to take them off. So it beeped, and they had me step aside to be checked. So they pat you down a lot. If you mind that, take them off before traveling. They won't ask you to take them off, they'll just do a search on you-- it would be like someone with metal screws in their leg that can't come off!

I could have easily taken them off befor traveling and had them in my carry on, but with such expensive jewelry I don't even want the chance of someone grabbing them out of my bag from the conveyor belt where everyone waits to collect their bags. If that makes sense!


----------



## mlbags

*Lharding, lanasyogamama, bex285 *and * LamborghiniGirl , thank you so much for taking time to put my mind at ease.  Yeah, I'm happy that I do not need to remove and can travel wearing my LOVE with me.  I've not removed it since the day I walked out of Cartier.  Thanks again!*


----------



## beachy10

I traveled from the US to the Caribbean recently and had no issues either way with wearning my Loves. In fact they told us not to remove any watches, etc while going through the body scan.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Is it normal for the screws on the love bracelet to become loose within 1 week of non-stop wearing? I noticed that the two parts of my bracelets are making some slight noise so I took a closer look and found out that both screws have become loose and I had to tighten them up.


----------



## XCCX

einseine said:


> Me, too!  I LOVE rg x wg combo!!!  Soooo cool and beautiful!  Very different from yg x wg combo.  Good luck for your moving/grad tuition, LoVeletters!  One more pic for you.



Wow! I just love the Perlee more and more with every passing day!


----------



## bex285

lara0112 said:


> does anyone know the most recent price of the love cuff in any of three metals?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



They're on the website, are you in the US?


----------



## Lovefour

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Is it normal for the screws on the love bracelet to become loose within 1 week of non-stop wearing? I noticed that the two parts of my bracelets are making some slight noise so I took a closer look and found out that both screws have become loose and I had to tighten them up.


If you can go back in to Cartier. I had mine tightened after one week and then never had to again. I have had mine for 9 months.


----------



## gummyb34r5

I'm new to designer jewerly (my most expensive piece is a $275 Tiffany's bracelet ), and it's really unfortunate for my wallet that I've stumbled upon this thread. LOL. I'm loving the Love Bracelet!! I think what I love most is the symbol and how once it's on your wrist, it's on! I told my bf about it, and I think he's actually really liking the symbol of it too.  now my question is , if the circumference of my wrist is 15 cm, would that mean a size 16 is perfect for me? I'm not sure if ill get one yet, just thought I'd ask though.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Lovefour said:


> If you can go back in to Cartier. I had mine tightened after one week and then never had to again. I have had mine for 9 months.



What do you mean by having them tighten it? Do they do it with the screw that comes with the bracelet? I actually went into carter today and asked an SA and she said that it's natural for the screws to become loose and that I'm supposed to check on it and tighten it myself every few days.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

einseine said:


> Hi O*uiCestLavie*!  Yes, pls try on the Soleste!  I am already excited for you!!! (Sneak a hand shot!!)



So I went into Tiffany today and tried on all kinds of yellow diamond pieces including Yellow Diamond Soleste necklace and ring. Don't really care for the necklace but I'm totally in love with the ring! Hope to be able to get it for for my next wedding anniversary. 

I also tried on a princess cut yellow diamond ring with yellow gold, and it is gorgeous too! If that had been available when I bought my Tiffany engagement ring, I would have chosen that for sure! 

And i tried on some VCA malachite pieces too and couldn't take them off!!! Will report more details in the VCA thread.


----------



## Lovefour

OuiCestLaVie said:


> What do you mean by having them tighten it? Do they do it with the screw that comes with the bracelet? I actually went into carter today and asked an SA and she said that it's natural for the screws to become loose and that I'm supposed to check on it and tighten it myself every few days.


Yes my SA told me to come back in 1 week which I did and he used a jewelry screw driver not the one in the box and tightened it real tight and it has not loosened since. He said the first week it may loosen and that's normal but after that it has not moved. Same with two of my friends. I never check mine anymore. In fact I was going for an MRI and couldn't get it off so I had to leave it on. If I am in the mall once in a while I have them check.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Lovefour said:


> Yes my SA told me to come back in 1 week which I did and he used a jewelry screw driver not the one in the box and tightened it real tight and it has not loosened since. He said the first week it may loosen and that's normal but after that it has not moved. Same with two of my friends. I never check mine anymore. In fact I was going for an MRI and couldn't get it off so I had to leave it on. If I am in the mall once in a while I have them check.



I see. I don't think I would want the screws to be tightened so much that I couldn't take the bracelet off myself if I want to. So I guess I'll just have to get live with it and do constant checking.


----------



## TechPrincess

Lovefour said:


> Yes my SA told me to come back in 1 week which I did and he used a jewelry screw driver not the one in the box and tightened it real tight and it has not loosened since. He said the first week it may loosen and that's normal but after that it has not moved. Same with two of my friends. I never check mine anymore. In fact I was going for an MRI and couldn't get it off so I had to leave it on. If I am in the mall once in a while I have them check.


What did the imaging place say/do when you couldn't get it off?


----------



## Lovefour

TechPrincess said:


> What did the imaging place say/do when you couldn't get it off?


They said it was fine. Thank goodness!


----------



## LVoeletters

Any suggestions on where to find a love rose gold ring either with or without a pink sapphire? (Second hand at a good price) I figure its gonna get so banged up its not worth buying a new one. This will be my first time buying fine jewelry from the non boutique!


----------



## gummyb34r5

LVoeletters said:


> Any suggestions on where to find a love rose gold ring either with or without a pink sapphire? (Second hand at a good price) I figure its gonna get so banged up its not worth buying a new one. This will be my first time buying fine jewelry from the non boutique!



I would also like to know who and where to buy a pre-loved Love bracelet from! I'm so scared to buy a fake, but I'm hesitant to spend over $6000 on a bracelet! Maybe if it was under $5000, I'd be able to justify it in my head 


.


----------



## phillj12

einseine said:


> Me, too!  I LOVE rg x wg combo!!!  Soooo cool and beautiful!  Very different from yg x wg combo.  Good luck for your moving/grad tuition, LoVeletters!  One more pic for you.



LOVE! And so happy to see that someone else wears them on the larger side like me! We're 'fraternal' twins, mine is 4 diamond YG! LOL! Gorgeous combo!


----------



## einseine

LDDChanel said:


> I love this combo! So beautiful!


 
Thanks LDDChanel!  I love mixing style.   RG x WG & Love x Perlee!



xactreality said:


> Wow! I just love the Perlee more and more with every passing day!


 
Me, too!  Love the Perlee bracelet!  I want another Perlee!



OuiCestLaVie said:


> So I went into Tiffany today and tried on all kinds of yellow diamond pieces including Yellow Diamond Soleste necklace and ring. Don't really care for the necklace but I'm totally in love with the ring! Hope to be able to get it for for my next wedding anniversary.
> 
> I also tried on a princess cut yellow diamond ring with yellow gold, and it is gorgeous too! If that had been available when I bought my Tiffany engagement ring, I would have chosen that for sure!
> 
> And i tried on some VCA malachite pieces too and couldn't take them off!!! Will report more details in the VCA thread.


 
Hi OuiCestLavie!  I love my Soleste, but I want to wear a yellow diamond solitiare ring someday!  Perhaps, cushion cut in YG bezel setting...



phillj12 said:


> LOVE! And so happy to see that someone else wears them on the larger side like me! We're 'fraternal' twins, mine is 4 diamond YG! LOL! Gorgeous combo!


 
Hi phillj12!  My favourite is absolutely a looser look!  Because it looks more elegant IMO.  I am happy I chose Love with diamonds!  I should have purchased 10-diamond one....


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone have pics of layering a love ring with an eternity band?


----------



## etk123

LVoeletters said:


> Does anyone have pics of layering a love ring with an eternity band?



I do


----------



## Bethc

Here's mine too...


----------



## etk123

Bethc said:


> Here's mine too...



 What are the details on your eternity? It's gorgeous! This whole pic is beautiful!


----------



## Crusher3200

I have an important question for all you ladies who stack with the Hermes clic clacs.

How does it fit with your clic clacs? I may be getting the Cartier Love Cuff in 16 or 17 and want to stack the Hermes PM.  However, when I'm measuring the circumference of my clic clac, it is about 20.  Will my clic clac move THROUGH the cuff when I wear them together? Should I be getting a Cartier in 20 which sounds excessive? If you have a Cuff or Bracelet, and can chime in that would be great!


----------



## oyita

they have just told me that they have ordered a size 16 cuff and will let me know when they have it in to go ahead with the exchange. Looks like hubby will have to make another trip to london. This may take up to a month or so.. i am so anxious to get my new cuff


----------



## JOJA

Do bracelets / cuffs come with any kind of certificate of authenticity?  I just purchased a cuff at the boutique and it came with the box, a pouch to keep it in,  my receipt and a cleaning kit.  Am I missing something?  I emailed my SA so Im waiting for her response


----------



## bex285

JOJA said:


> Do bracelets / cuffs come with any kind of certificate of authenticity?  I just purchased a cuff at the boutique and it came with the box, a pouch to keep it in,  my receipt and a cleaning kit.  Am I missing something?  I emailed my SA so Im waiting for her response



I'm not 100% sure but wouldn't your receipt itself act as proof of authenticity?


----------



## JOJA

bex285 said:


> I'm not 100% sure but wouldn't your receipt itself act as proof of authenticity?



That's what I was thinking.  I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out on something.


----------



## elliesaurus

JOJA said:


> Do bracelets / cuffs come with any kind of certificate of authenticity?  I just purchased a cuff at the boutique and it came with the box, a pouch to keep it in,  my receipt and a cleaning kit.  Am I missing something?  I emailed my SA so Im waiting for her response



I received a certificate with mine, in addition to the box and receipt. I received the cleaning kit afterwards and I did not receive a pouch. I think it's up to the SA but I would think the box and certificate are the most standard.


----------



## JOJA

elliesaurus said:


> I received a certificate with mine, in addition to the box and receipt. I received the cleaning kit afterwards and I did not receive a pouch. I think it's up to the SA but I would think the box and certificate are the most standard.



Thanks for your response.   If the certificate is standard then I definitely want it.  I emailed my SA, so hopefully I'll hear back from her soon.


----------



## etk123

JOJA said:


> Thanks for your response.   If the certificate is standard then I definitely want it.  I emailed my SA, so hopefully I'll hear back from her soon.



You should have received a certificate with the serial number of your cuff on it. I have a certificate for my bangle and ring.


----------



## Harper Quinn

oyita said:


> they have just told me that they have ordered a size 16 cuff and will let me know when they have it in to go ahead with the exchange. Looks like hubby will have to make another trip to london. This may take up to a month or so.. i am so anxious to get my new cuff


 
Hopefully you will get it soon.


----------



## XCCX

JOJA said:


> Do bracelets / cuffs come with any kind of certificate of authenticity?  I just purchased a cuff at the boutique and it came with the box, a pouch to keep it in,  my receipt and a cleaning kit.  Am I missing something?  I emailed my SA so Im waiting for her response



Certificate is a must


----------



## JOJA

xactreality said:


> Certificate is a must



Thanks!  I emailed my SA and she is going to mail it to me. I'm glad I asked here otherwise I probably wouldn't have received it.


----------



## EQJ83

Can anyone help authenticate a love bracelet for me in the authentication thread? The bracelet was purchased in 1998 and comes with a certificate. I have a love bracelet already but it's from 2010 so the markings are different. 

Thank you


----------



## etk123

JOJA said:


> Thanks!  I emailed my SA and she is going to mail it to me. I'm glad I asked here otherwise I probably wouldn't have received it.



The Love bracelet is counterfeited and Cartier knows it, you should not have had to ask for your certificate. I'm glad you noticed and it's coming to you.


----------



## mousdioufe

LVoeletters said:


> Does anyone have pics of layering a love ring with an eternity band?


this is my stack


----------



## Designpurchaser

mousdioufe said:


> this is my stack



WOW!! I LOVE this. Where are the diamond stacks from please?


----------



## pixiesparkle

Hi ladies! DF and I recently purchased our wedding bands while on vacation in HK and I know it sounds silly but I'm having second thoughts about my band :shame:. My engagement ring is Tiffany ribbon ring (which looks extremely feminine) and I've always had my heart set on a channel-set diamond wedding band as it goes really well with my e-ring. However, DF couldn't find anything he likes at Tiffany and we really want to have similar band if not identical. Then DF mentioned that he likes the design of Cartier Love band so we gave it a try. I cannot recall exactly what was going through my mind at the time but we left the store with 2 Love rings (with 1 diamond). 

Our wedding is not for another 8 months, last weekend I took our bands out to have another look before taking them to Cartier for engraving and when I put the band on next to my e-ring, I felt really down because they do not go at all. The love ring is wider, thicker and looks really 'manly' in comparison to my e-ring. On its own it looks ok. From the beginning I knew they would not be a good match but now it makes me really sad that after our wedding, I will probably have to wear one without the other and never together.

My apologies for the long story. I guess my question is, does anyone here have a Love wedding band and how do you feel about wearing it with your e-ring? My DF knows how I feel and he agrees with me that the rings don't really go well together so he is telling me that I should get the Tiffany channel-set band I like. I'm on the fence at the moment. What do you all think?


----------



## mousdioufe

LVoeletters said:


> Does anyone have pics of layering a love ring with an eternity band?





Designpurchaser said:


> WOW!! I LOVE this. Where are the diamond stacks from please?


hi, i had my jeweler made the eternity band. i can give you his info if you need.


----------



## XCCX

LVoeletters said:


> Does anyone have pics of layering a love ring with an eternity band?



Here is my stack..

I have another band with prongs setting, I'll post photo of it with the Love later..


----------



## oyita

pixiesparkle said:


> Hi ladies! DF and I recently purchased our wedding bands while on vacation in HK and I know it sounds silly but I'm having second thoughts about my band :shame:. My engagement ring is Tiffany ribbon ring (which looks extremely feminine) and I've always had my heart set on a channel-set diamond wedding band as it goes really well with my e-ring. However, DF couldn't find anything he likes at Tiffany and we really want to have similar band if not identical. Then DF mentioned that he likes the design of Cartier Love band so we gave it a try. I cannot recall exactly what was going through my mind at the time but we left the store with 2 Love rings (with 1 diamond).
> 
> Our wedding is not for another 8 months, last weekend I took our bands out to have another look before taking them to Cartier for engraving and when I put the band on next to my e-ring, I felt really down because they do not go at all. The love ring is wider, thicker and looks really 'manly' in comparison to my e-ring. On its own it looks ok. From the beginning I knew they would not be a good match but now it makes me really sad that after our wedding, I will probably have to wear one without the other and never together.
> 
> My apologies for the long story. I guess my question is, does anyone here have a Love wedding band and how do you feel about wearing it with your e-ring? My DF knows how I feel and he agrees with me that the rings don't really go well together so he is telling me that I should get the Tiffany channel-set band I like. I'm on the fence at the moment. What do you all think?



I have the love ring and i wear it on one hand with an eternity band and wear the e-ring on the other.So you could do that if you think that the e-ring and the love ring dont go that well together..

I had doubts about the size of my love ring and cartier wouldn´t exchange it because it was slightly strached (in their opinion, and they asked for 500 euros because the weight of the ring was out of spec) by the way.. so if you are planning to exchange it I recommend to be very careful with it as they are quite delicate...


----------



## Designpurchaser

xactreality said:


> Here is my stack..
> 
> I have another band with prongs setting, I'll post photo of it with the Love later..



Is that the small (the slimmer) love band or the standard size please?


----------



## Designpurchaser

mousdioufe said:


> hi, i had my jeweler made the eternity band. i can give you his info if you need.



Thank you but I imagine you are not in the UK. I keep coming back to your picture I LOVE it.


----------



## Designpurchaser

mousdioufe said:


> this is my stack



Me again..... sorry! Do you know the carat size of your eternity rings 
please?


----------



## karo

LVoeletters said:


> Does anyone have pics of layering a love ring with an eternity band?



Here's my recent stack


----------



## XCCX

Designpurchaser said:


> Is that the small (the slimmer) love band or the standard size please?


 
This is the slimmer one which Cartier calls "wedding band" while the thicker one is called "ring"


----------



## Designpurchaser

xactreality said:


> This is the slimmer one which Cartier calls "wedding band" while the thicker one is called "ring"



Ahhh ok thank you for that information. I have a Santos watch but I'm new to the jewellery.


----------



## XCCX

karo said:


> Here's my recent stack


 
Love this!

Here is an old photo.. Although the eternity band here is too bulky for this stack?


----------



## Spice Girl

Missed you guys. Now that there was a great update to the Purse Forum app. I am back.

I have not purchased anymore love bracelets. But the pave love bracelet should be available soon and that is the puppy that I want next.


----------



## mousdioufe

Designpurchaser said:


> Me again..... sorry! Do you know the carat size of your eternity rings
> please?



hi there, they are 1 ct each, 2 mm diameter.


----------



## Designpurchaser

mousdioufe said:


> hi there, they are 1 ct each, 2 mm diameter.



They are beautiful  thank you for letting me know.


----------



## JOJA

Can someone tell me if the Size 16 cuff is the same size as the Size 16 bracelet?  I *think* the cuff is a bit smaller but I'd like to know for sure.

Thanks!


----------



## Bagzzonly

Hi there!  Wondering if there's a price increase in the next month or two.  Apologize for not searching the forum, but hubs just called and asked if he should get a Love bracelet down in SF and ship it home to avoid the tax.  I told him to wait, but then realized maybe he should if there's a price increase in April?!?!  Thanks!!


----------



## mousdioufe

JOJA said:


> Can someone tell me if the Size 16 cuff is the same size as the Size 16 bracelet?  I *think* the cuff is a bit smaller but I'd like to know for sure.
> 
> Thanks!



its a little bit smaller, i have both bracelet in size 17 because the size 18 in the cuff is too big.


----------



## Designpurchaser

mousdioufe said:


> its a little bit smaller, i have both bracelet in size 17 because the size 18 in the cuff is too big.



How many inches does your wrist measure please?


----------



## Designpurchaser

wonger1024 said:


> Hi there!  Wondering if there's a price increase in the next month or two.  Apologize for not searching the forum, but hubs just called and asked if he should get a Love bracelet down in SF and ship it home to avoid the tax.  I told him to wait, but then realized maybe he should if there's a price increase in April?!?!  Thanks!!



There is a price increase in the UK.


----------



## mousdioufe

Designpurchaser said:


> How many inches does your wrist measure please?


  6 inches. the white gold is the cuff.


----------



## Designpurchaser

mousdioufe said:


> 6 inches. the white gold is the cuff.



Oh great...I was beginning to panic! My wrist is 6 inches and I was beginning to think a 17 might be too small. You've reassured me, thank you


----------



## LDDChanel

mousdioufe said:


> 6 inches. the white gold is the cuff.


What a great stack!


----------



## etk123

mousdioufe said:


> 6 inches. the white gold is the cuff.



Beautiful


----------



## mousdioufe

Designpurchaser said:


> How many inches does your wrist measure please?





Designpurchaser said:


> Oh great...I was beginning to panic! My wrist is 6 inches and I was beginning to think a 17 might be too small. You've reassured me, thank you


anytime


----------



## Bagzzonly

Designpurchaser said:


> There is a price increase in the UK.



Thank you... DH asked the SA today and he said no increase anytime soon since last one was in January (Inquiry made at US store).   

So, now I have a follow-up question... I'm considering a YG and a WG Love bracelet, one with 4 diamonds and one with no diamonds.  Which one would you recommend with diamonds?  I'm planning to wear them stacked .   Thanks for your inputs!!


----------



## jssl1688

wonger1024 said:


> Thank you... DH asked the SA today and he said no increase anytime soon since last one was in January (Inquiry made at US store).
> 
> So, now I have a follow-up question... I'm considering a YG and a WG Love bracelet, one with 4 diamonds and one with no diamonds.  Which one would you recommend with diamonds?  I'm planning to wear them stacked .   Thanks for your inputs!!



I think the yg with 4 diamonds look better than the wg/with dia cause it pops more. on the wg it sorta just disappears. I'm not a fan of the wg love bracelet, but i would choose to mix a yg/4 dia with a rg/multicolored stone, that would look amazing. i'm planning my upcoming purchases soon too! hope that helped you. also thanks for the increase info! good to know


----------



## Designpurchaser

wonger1024 said:


> Thank you... DH asked the SA today and he said no increase anytime soon since last one was in January (Inquiry made at US store).
> 
> So, now I have a follow-up question... I'm considering a YG and a WG Love bracelet, one with 4 diamonds and one with no diamonds.  Which one would you recommend with diamonds?  I'm planning to wear them stacked .   Thanks for your inputs!!




There is no question is there :giggles: diamonds, diamonds, diamonds with white gold  Having said that, mine will be without diamonds but that's because of funds. I've been told that the white gold with diamonds have an extra coating to the metal making it stronger.


----------



## etk123

White gold with diamonds! White gold with diamonds are rhodium plated, without diamonds are not. The rhodium plating makes them look brighter white. Cartier's unplated white gold looks a bit gray when next to the diamond ones. I was told they plate the diamond ones because they are so difficult to polish with the stones set flush. You can't go wrong either way!


----------



## dmlkw0102

hi all,
 i'm a guy looking to purchase his first cartier love bracelet!was just wondering if i should get the white gold, or the white gold with 4 diamonds!from the replies here, i understand white gold with the 4 diamonds seems to be the more popular choice!however, how about on a guy!would you ladies prefer the plain white gold, or the white gold with 4 diamonds on a man! thanks for all your help!=)


----------



## Bagzzonly

Designpurchaser said:


> There is no question is there :giggles: diamonds, diamonds, diamonds with white gold  Having said that, mine will be without diamonds but that's because of funds. I've been told that the white gold with diamonds have an extra coating to the metal making it stronger.





etk123 said:


> White gold with diamonds! White gold with diamonds are rhodium plated, without diamonds are not. The rhodium plating makes them look brighter white. Cartier's unplated white gold looks a bit gray when next to the diamond ones. I was told they plate the diamond ones because they are so difficult to polish with the stones set flush. You can't go wrong either way!



Thank you for the insight!  I was not aware of a different process for WG/diamonds...  hmmm.. not back to the drawing board....




jssl1688 said:


> I think the yg with 4 diamonds look better than the wg/with dia cause it pops more. on the wg it sorta just disappears. I'm not a fan of the wg love bracelet, but i would choose to mix a yg/4 dia with a rg/multicolored stone, that would look amazing. i'm planning my upcoming purchases soon too! hope that helped you. also thanks for the increase info! good to know



That was my initial thought too... the diamonds would contrast with the YG more, but having the WG be more shiny bc of the rhodium plating is a plus too!


----------



## lanvin

Does anyone have the multi-stone colour love ring? Trying to see what it looks like in natural light and on the hand


----------



## stmary

dmlkw0102 said:


> hi all,
> i'm a guy looking to purchase his first cartier love bracelet!was just wondering if i should get the white gold, or the white gold with 4 diamonds!from the replies here, i understand white gold with the 4 diamonds seems to be the more popular choice!however, how about on a guy!would you ladies prefer the plain white gold, or the white gold with 4 diamonds on a man! thanks for all your help!=)



In my humble opinion, I think for guys plain white gold will look better but it depends on your preference at the end of the day. I just think plain gold is more masculine.


----------



## Sycomore

I am a guy and I have the white gold and the rose gold both plain and I wear them in the same wrist. It looks very simple and elegant, I think my favorite is the white gold.


----------



## dster1

Has anyone ever felt unsafe/uncomfortable wearing their love bracelet(s) in public? For obvious reasons I try not to take mine off unless I really have to. The other day while shopping, this owner of a jewelry stand walks up to me and puts a an imitation love bracelet on u wrist and then notices that I'm already wearing the real thing. He then grabs me wrist upclose and starts rubbing my bracelet. I just felt really uncomfortable and left ASAP.


----------



## Lharding

I recently purchased a beautiful new Love bracelet.  With my SA, Sophia Katsis, on medical leave, another SA almost ruined the excitement of getting a new Love&#8230;. 

Upon opening the package, I discovered small dings on the interior, and scratches on the exterior.  Immediately contacting the Naples boutique, Justin, SA, said no problem and he would send me a shipping label.   A little while later, another SA claiming to be the sales manager of the Naples boutique called and insisted the bracelet came directly from the Cartier warehouse in pristine condition.  She also insisted, the bracelet was inspected before it was shipped to me.  There was nothing she could do for me&#8230;&#8221;the bracelet is hand made, gold is soft and the bracelet will not be perfect!  You won&#8217;t see the dings on the inside when you wear it as well as the bracelet will be scratched after you wear it.&#8221;

My husband heard the conversation and didn&#8217;t like the way I was treated.  He called and spoke to the SA/sales manager.  He gave her the same information, originally given by me.  This time, she agreed to send a shipping label for the return.  She informed him the bracelet would be sent back to New York for inspection and we would have to wait for their decision. 

During my Sophia&#8217;s leave, we&#8217;ve kept in touch through email.  Sophia called after receiving my email...my husband was now involved.   She assured me, I would receive a pristine bracelet and she would inspect it herself.  Also, I would not be waiting for a decision from New York.

I am thrilled to say ~ the replacement Love bracelet arrived and in pristine condition.  I highly recommend Sophia.  She is the boutique director.


----------



## bex285

dster1 said:


> Has anyone ever felt unsafe/uncomfortable wearing their love bracelet(s) in public? For obvious reasons I try not to take mine off unless I really have to. The other day while shopping, this owner of a jewelry stand walks up to me and puts a an imitation love bracelet on u wrist and then notices that I'm already wearing the real thing. He then grabs me wrist upclose and starts rubbing my bracelet. I just felt really uncomfortable and left ASAP.



 what a creep!


----------



## Spice Girl

jssl1688 said:


> I think the yg with 4 diamonds look better than the wg/with dia cause it pops more. on the wg it sorta just disappears. I'm not a fan of the wg love bracelet, but i would choose to mix a yg/4 dia with a rg/multicolored stone, that would look amazing. i'm planning my upcoming purchases soon too! hope that helped you. also thanks for the increase info! good to know



I have both YG and WG 3YG and 3WG with diamonds. To me the diamonds stand out better on the YG.

3 of the bracelets are all diamond.


----------



## Sycomore

Here is my love stack! After long time of obsession I finally got the love bracelets.
I was debating betwen the rose gold and white gold, I first bought the rose and I loved it so much I decided to go for the white aswell. 
I love them so much, defenetly the best purchase I've ever made... 



Then I had the idea of having the yellow, pink and white stack but when I tried it, it didn't work for me. The three colors look great but I think 3 love together is a bit too much on me. 
Then I looked for another option, I've always liked the Pandora charm bracelet in yellow gold.
I tried it at the boutique and I liked the look with the love bracelets.
Perfect, three colors of gold and the Pandora is so thin it doesn't look overwhelming.
But now after a week wearing them together I am not so sure? What do you think?


----------



## Bethc

Antonio Loredo said:


> Here is my love stack! After long time of obsession I finally got the love bracelets.
> I was debating betwen the rose gold and white gold, I first bought the rose and I loved it so much I decided to go for the white aswell.
> I love them so much, defenetly the best purchase I've ever made...
> View attachment 2123621
> 
> 
> Then I had the idea of having the yellow, pink and white stack but when I tried it, it didn't work for me. The three colors look great but I think 3 love together is a bit too much on me.
> Then I looked for another option, I've always liked the Pandora charm bracelet in yellow gold.
> I tried it at the boutique and I liked the look with the love bracelets.
> Perfect, three colors of gold and the Pandora is so thin it doesn't look overwhelming.
> But now after a week wearing them together I am not so sure? What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2123631



I think it looks nice.  Congrats on your Loves too!


----------



## Bethc

Any rumors of a price increase?  It seems VCA may have had one for some of their pieces today, so I was just wondering.  I'm working on a JUC.


----------



## karo

Antonio Loredo said:


> Here is my love stack! After long time of obsession I finally got the love bracelets.
> I was debating betwen the rose gold and white gold, I first bought the rose and I loved it so much I decided to go for the white aswell.
> I love them so much, defenetly the best purchase I've ever made...
> View attachment 2123621
> 
> 
> Then I had the idea of having the yellow, pink and white stack but when I tried it, it didn't work for me. The three colors look great but I think 3 love together is a bit too much on me.
> Then I looked for another option, I've always liked the Pandora charm bracelet in yellow gold.
> I tried it at the boutique and I liked the look with the love bracelets.
> Perfect, three colors of gold and the Pandora is so thin it doesn't look overwhelming.
> But now after a week wearing them together I am not so sure? What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2123631



Congrats on your Loves! They look stunning! The pandora one looks gret with them.


----------



## bex285

Antonio Loredo said:


> But now after a week wearing them together I am not so sure? What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2123631


Saw your stack in the Pandora thread and I love it. Hoping to get a WG one day myself to go with my YG and been looking at the two-tone Pandora but you've started me thinking maybe the YG! Did you get these all at once? Lucky


----------



## Sycomore

bex285 said:


> Saw your stack in the Pandora thread and I love it. Hoping to get a WG one day myself to go with my YG and been looking at the two-tone Pandora but you've started me thinking maybe the YG! Did you get these all at once? Lucky



Thank u very much!! No I didn't, I got first the pink gold Cartier and some months after the white gold. The newest is the Pandora, last week


----------



## bex285

Antonio Loredo said:


> Thank u very much!! No I didn't, I got first the pink gold Cartier and some months after the white gold. The newest is the Pandora, last week



They still look so new! Congratulations on your amazing stack


----------



## Luvshandbags

Hi. My SA just emailed me today, I'm interested in a Cartier watch and she said there is going to be a price increase on April 29. I don't know how much of an increase yet, I'm waiting to hear back from her.


----------



## Spice Girl

Antonio Loredo said:


> Here is my love stack! After long time of obsession I finally got the love bracelets.
> I was debating betwen the rose gold and white gold, I first bought the rose and I loved it so much I decided to go for the white aswell.
> I love them so much, defenetly the best purchase I've ever made...
> View attachment 2123621
> 
> 
> Then I had the idea of having the yellow, pink and white stack but when I tried it, it didn't work for me. The three colors look great but I think 3 love together is a bit too much on me.
> Then I looked for another option, I've always liked the Pandora charm bracelet in yellow gold.
> I tried it at the boutique and I liked the look with the love bracelets.
> Perfect, three colors of gold and the Pandora is so thin it doesn't look overwhelming.
> But now after a week wearing them together I am not so sure? What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2123631



Nice choice. Groovy look on and for you.


----------



## **Chanel**

lanvin said:


> Does anyone have the multi-stone colour love ring? Trying to see what it looks like in natural light and on the hand



I would like to know this as well. Would love to see modeling pics of the rainbow Love ring in rose gold and in white gold.
Another ring that I like is the 3 hoops Love ring:
http://www.cartier.com/#/show-me/jewelry/b4097900-love-ring-3-hoops
Anyone has this one?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Not a bad price for an estate love bracelet - size 17

http://www.betteridge.com/cartier-18k-gold-love-bangle-bracelet/p/7272/


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

**Chanel** said:


> I would like to know this as well. Would love to see modeling pics of the rainbow Love ring in rose gold and in white gold.
> Another ring that I like is the 3 hoops Love ring:
> http://www.cartier.com/#/show-me/jewelry/b4097900-love-ring-3-hoops
> Anyone has this one?



I'm loving this set! I plan to try it on when I make my NYC trip in a couple weeks. I'll try to snap pics if no one has chimed in by then!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

i am trying to research this thread in terms of love ring stacking...i see lots of beautiful love bracelets stacks...but i am going to start my "love" with a ring...so do any of you stack love rings? is the thinner wedding band easier to stack than ring? should the first ring be a band or a ring, plain or stones? somehow i want a perfect love ring....but there are too many options and i dont think love rings could be stacked unless u stack them with other 'non-love' rings? so i am not sure what to get...i am looking at pre-loved love rings.... help please! if any of you have more than 1 love ring, can u pls post modeling photos?


----------



## oyita

zeusthegreatest said:


> i am trying to research this thread in terms of love ring stacking...i see lots of beautiful love bracelets stacks...but i am going to start my "love" with a ring...so do any of you stack love rings? is the thinner wedding band easier to stack than ring? should the first ring be a band or a ring, plain or stones? somehow i want a perfect love ring....but there are too many options and i dont think love rings could be stacked unless u stack them with other 'non-love' rings? so i am not sure what to get...i am looking at pre-loved love rings.... help please! if any of you have more than 1 love ring, can u pls post modeling photos?




I stack my love ring (YG plain) with my eternity band, e-ring and TOUS diamond ring depending on the day  I think it wouldnt be very easy to stack a number of them at once but may be two wedding band love rings with an eternity band could work.


----------



## prplhrt21

zeusthegreatest said:


> i am trying to research this thread in terms of love ring stacking...i see lots of beautiful love bracelets stacks...but i am going to start my "love" with a ring...so do any of you stack love rings? is the thinner wedding band easier to stack than ring? should the first ring be a band or a ring, plain or stones? somehow i want a perfect love ring....but there are too many options and i dont think love rings could be stacked unless u stack them with other 'non-love' rings? so i am not sure what to get...i am looking at pre-loved love rings.... help please! if any of you have more than 1 love ring, can u pls post modeling photos?



Not the best pictures. sorry about the iphone pics..but I wear them every day and love them!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

thanks prplhrt21 and oyita! love your stack!! do u find the sizing for the love rings standard? for both the band and the ring? are yours the same size?


----------



## **Chanel**

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I'm loving this set! I plan to try it on when I make my NYC trip in a couple weeks. I'll try to snap pics if no one has chimed in by then!



Thank you, dear! That would be very helpful as I don't live very close to a Cartier store, but I would like to see how this set looks on the finger .


----------



## prplhrt21

zeusthegreatest said:


> thanks prplhrt21 and oyita! love your stack!! do u find the sizing for the love rings standard? for both the band and the ring? are yours the same size?



Both rings are the same ring size...these are both size 52 hope that helps!


----------



## surferjenny

Hi Everyone, I have a question for you... 

I am extremely interested in purchasing a love bracelet however, being a healthcare provider I would have to take it off every time I'm working. Will screwing it on and off ruin the integrity of the screw system (ie strip the screws)? Also, if this does happen, is it possible to fix the new screw system? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## oyita

zeusthegreatest said:


> thanks prplhrt21 and oyita! love your stack!! do u find the sizing for the love rings standard? for both the band and the ring? are yours the same size?



I am size 9 and bought the love ring in 49, but i find the love ring to be a bit tight in comparison.. I will try to post some modelling pics


----------



## faintlymacabre

surferjenny said:


> Hi Everyone, I have a question for you...
> 
> I am extremely interested in purchasing a love bracelet however, being a healthcare provider I would have to take it off every time I'm working. Will screwing it on and off ruin the integrity of the screw system (ie strip the screws)? Also, if this does happen, is it possible to fix the new screw system?
> 
> Thanks for your help



There would be risk of stripping the screws with that frequency of on-off.  I'd suggest you try on the cuff and see how you like it.


----------



## Bethc

surferjenny said:


> Hi Everyone, I have a question for you...
> 
> I am extremely interested in purchasing a love bracelet however, being a healthcare provider I would have to take it off every time I'm working. Will screwing it on and off ruin the integrity of the screw system (ie strip the screws)? Also, if this does happen, is it possible to fix the new screw system?
> 
> Thanks for your help


 
The bracelet with the screws is really not made to be taken off and on daily.  I have 2 cuffs that can be removed easily, I think that may be your best bet.


----------



## surferjenny

faintlymacabre said:


> There would be risk of stripping the screws with that frequency of on-off.  I'd suggest you try on the cuff and see how you like it.



Thanks for the suggestions... I thought about the cuff too but I'm worried I'll regret it. It's such a tough decision for me. Now to choose between YG and RG and the size--- this is hard too. Different Cartiers have told me different sizes--- Everything from 17, 18, and 19... Why can't this just be an easy purchase for me? lol


----------



## surferjenny

Bethc said:


> The bracelet with the screws is really not made to be taken off and on daily.  I have 2 cuffs that can be removed easily, I think that may be your best bet.



Thanks for the reply... Do you ever regret getting the cuffs instead of the bracelet? That's my real concern.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

surferjenny said:


> Thanks for the suggestions... I thought about the cuff too but I'm worried I'll regret it. It's such a tough decision for me. Now to choose between YG and RG and the size--- this is hard too. Different Cartiers have told me different sizes--- Everything from 17, 18, and 19... Why can't this just be an easy purchase for me? lol



you really should go try them on, that will at least clarify what size you need. the gold choice is subjective and there is no right answer!


----------



## Bethc

surferjenny said:


> Thanks for the reply... Do you ever regret getting the cuffs instead of the bracelet? That's my real concern.


 
I have a bracelet too, but no regrets, it gives me flexibililty to change my jewelry when I want too. I just posted this pic in another thread, but here's what it looks like, you'd never know by looking at my wrist.


----------



## JOJA

surferjenny said:


> Thanks for the suggestions... I thought about the cuff too but I'm worried I'll regret it. It's such a tough decision for me. Now to choose between YG and RG and the size--- this is hard too. Different Cartiers have told me different sizes--- Everything from 17, 18, and 19... Why can't this just be an easy purchase for me? lol



I totally understand what you mean!  I just purchased the cuff ~ first in the size 17 and then exchanged for the 16.  At first I thought I would get rose but after thinking about it I went with yellow (it just matches my other jewerly better).  That was a hard decison though.  Then I questioned my size ~ I made me and my Husband crazy!  Now, I know the size 16 is my correct size (comfortable, etc).  Now I am questioning whether or not I want the bangle instead of the cuff.  I went into the store and tried on the bangle and my cuff and both my Husband and SA told me to stick with the cuff because it suits my lifestyle better, but I have doubts.  It's just that I LOVE it so much that I actually want to wear it all the time (something I did not think I would want).  With the cuff I can't wear it all the time, it's really not meant for that with how the opening is (on my wrist anyway).  The cuff is VERY comfortable though.  
I have to decide in the next few days and I am seriously going CRAZY!!


----------



## valnsw

surferjenny said:


> Thanks for the suggestions... I thought about the cuff too but I'm worried I'll regret it. It's such a tough decision for me. Now to choose between YG and RG and the size--- this is hard too. Different Cartiers have told me different sizes--- Everything from 17, 18, and 19... Why can't this just be an easy purchase for me? lol



Hi,

I agree with the others to consider a love cuff & try it on physically in the store. 
U should probably add 1.5-2cm to your wrist circumference & that will be the size of the love cuff. 
Then it's also whether u prefer it snug or looser fit. 

The cuff is really easy to get in & out after wearing a few times. The first 1-2x u probably get some red marks but after u get the knack of it, it's really easy!

Here's a shot to enable u


----------



## Bethc

valnsw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I agree with the others to consider a love cuff & try it on physically in the store.
> U should probably add 1.5-2cm to your wrist circumference & that will be the size of the love cuff.
> Then it's also whether u prefer it snug or looser fit.
> 
> The cuff is really easy to get in & out after wearing a few times. The first 1-2x u probably get some red marks but after u get the knack of it, it's really easy!
> 
> Here's a shot to enable u


 
Love the bracelet and that ring!!


----------



## surferjenny

valnsw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I agree with the others to consider a love cuff & try it on physically in the store.
> U should probably add 1.5-2cm to your wrist circumference & that will be the size of the love cuff.
> Then it's also whether u prefer it snug or looser fit.
> 
> The cuff is really easy to get in & out after wearing a few times. The first 1-2x u probably get some red marks but after u get the knack of it, it's really easy!
> 
> Here's a shot to enable u



Looks gorgeous... I've totally been enabled... I'm walking to Cartier as I type!!!


----------



## surferjenny

JOJA said:


> I totally understand what you mean!  I just purchased the cuff ~ first in the size 17 and then exchanged for the 16.  At first I thought I would get rose but after thinking about it I went with yellow (it just matches my other jewerly better).  That was a hard decison though.  Then I questioned my size ~ I made me and my Husband crazy!  Now, I know the size 16 is my correct size (comfortable, etc).  Now I am questioning whether or not I want the bangle instead of the cuff.  I went into the store and tried on the bangle and my cuff and both my Husband and SA told me to stick with the cuff because it suits my lifestyle better, but I have doubts.  It's just that I LOVE it so much that I actually want to wear it all the time (something I did not think I would want).  With the cuff I can't wear it all the time, it's really not meant for that with how the opening is (on my wrist anyway).  The cuff is VERY comfortable though.
> I have to decide in the next few days and I am seriously going CRAZY!!



I know the feeling!!!! I've become obsessed!!! It's to the point where I really need to just buy something... I'd hate to buy the bracelet and totally ruin it in a month so I guess the cuff is best but I feel like I'm selling myself short. Such a hard decision. My husband thinks I'm nuts. I think I have the love bug. lol


----------



## surferjenny

Bethc said:


> I have a bracelet too, but no regrets, it gives me flexibililty to change my jewelry when I want too. I just posted this pic in another thread, but here's what it looks like, you'd never know by looking at my wrist.



Wow totally beautiful! Which one is the cuff you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Bethc

surferjenny said:


> Wow totally beautiful! Which one is the cuff you don't mind me asking?


 
Thank you, the cuffs are the 1st 2, the RG and the WG w/the diamond.  The multicolored one is the bracelet.

Good luck at Cartier!!


----------



## surferjenny

Bethc said:


> Thank you, the cuffs are the 1st 2, the RG and the WG w/the diamond.  The multicolored one is the bracelet.
> 
> Good luck at Cartier!!



Thank you. I appreciate all of your help everyone! What a great community!


----------



## valnsw

Bethc said:


> Love the bracelet and that ring!!



Thanks dear! I'm still lusting over your two butterflies ring & the butterfly necklace!!



surferjenny said:


> Looks gorgeous... I've totally been enabled... I'm walking to Cartier as I type!!!



I'm excited for u! Good luck  and do let us know which one u decided on!


----------



## JOJA

surferjenny said:


> I know the feeling!!!! I've become obsessed!!! It's to the point where I really need to just buy something... I'd hate to buy the bracelet and totally ruin it in a month so I guess the cuff is best but I feel like I'm selling myself short. Such a hard decision. *My husband thinks I'm nuts*. I think I have the love bug. lol



Mine too!  He's like make a decision and stick with it already.  It's funny because I was SO sure about the cuff ~ I was like I don't wear jewelry 24/7 and I don't want to, etc.  Now, I'm like I can wear it all the time.  It's such a tough choice because everyone is telling me stick with the cuff but I'm just not 100% sure.  I mean I love it and if I knew I would get a bracelet eventually I would stick with the cuff, but for me it's either the cuff or the bracelet.
Decisions....Decisions.  
Have fun at Cartier!


----------



## Babsiegirl

I have the bracelet and don't wear it 24/7. I average wearing it 3-4 times a week. I've had it over a year and the screw system is just fine!!


----------



## JOJA

Babsiegirl said:


> I have the bracelet and don't wear it 24/7. I average wearing it 3-4 times a week. I've had it over a year and the screw system is just fine!!



Can you take it off and put it on yourself?  Also, why do you take it off?  Does it bother you?
I'm clearly going crazy here....


----------



## beachy10

JOJA said:


> Can you take it off and put it on yourself? Also, why do you take it off? Does it bother you?
> I'm clearly going crazy here....


 
I wear mine for short periods and then take it off. I like to switch up my jewelry.
It's not hard to put on take off by myself.


----------



## JOJA

beachy10 said:


> I wear mine for short periods and then take it off. I like to switch up my jewelry.
> It's not hard to put on take off by myself.



Why didn't you get the cuff if you like to switch it up?  Just wondering because I'm like that and that's why I originally purchased the cuff but now I am questioning myself.  I love the cuff and it is very comfortable.  I just don't want to regret not getting (or getting) the bracelet.  
My big concern was working out.  I run 5x a week at least and I don't know if I can have the bracelet on while I'm running/sweating.  Also, if my wrist swells in the heat will I want to rip of the bracelet.  

I do this to myself all.the.time.  I am SO indecisive, it's insane.


----------



## Harper Quinn

surferjenny said:


> Thanks for the suggestions... I thought about the cuff too but I'm worried I'll regret it. It's such a tough decision for me. Now to choose between YG and RG and the size--- this is hard too. Different Cartiers have told me different sizes--- Everything from 17, 18, and 19... Why can't this just be an easy purchase for me? lol



I'm a doctor and cannot wear bracelets all the time, sometimes I have to remove my watch too. That's why I got the cuff and I am really happy. 
Go up approx 2cm from your wrist for the size. Do you have more of an oval shaped wrist? As cuff seems to fit better that way due to its shape. Try to see it in store first but act quick because a price increase in pending! HTH!


----------



## beachy10

JOJA said:


> Why didn't you get the cuff if you like to switch it up? Just wondering because I'm like that and that's why I originally purchased the cuff but now I am questioning myself. I love the cuff and it is very comfortable. I just don't want to regret not getting (or getting) the bracelet.
> My big concern was working out. I run 5x a week at least and I don't know if I can have the bracelet on while I'm running/sweating. Also, if my wrist swells in the heat will I want to rip of the bracelet.
> 
> I do this to myself all.the.time. I am SO indecisive, it's insane.


 

I tried on the cuff and it wasn't comfortable. I run and workout with my Loves on. I've gotten used to it.


----------



## JOJA

beachy10 said:


> I tried on the cuff and it wasn't comfortable. I run and workout with my Loves on. I've gotten used to it.



Thanks!! That's good to know ~ I am so 50/50 I don't know what to do.  I NEED to make up my mind though as my time for exchange is running out.


----------



## surferjenny

Harper Quinn said:


> I'm a doctor and cannot wear bracelets all the time, sometimes I have to remove my watch too. That's why I got the cuff and I am really happy.
> Go up approx 2cm from your wrist for the size. Do you have more of an oval shaped wrist? As cuff seems to fit better that way due to its shape. Try to see it in store first but act quick because a price increase in pending! HTH!



Thanks... I'm a doctor too. I should have thought about these things before becoming a physician lol.

I'm going to get the cuff it's been decided.

I also heard from a little birdie that there will be a price increase on April 27! Better get mine before then!

Thanks again for everything.


----------



## prplhrt21

SA confirmed there will be a price increase, but was not allowed to tell me when!  
"Cartier is going to have another price increase this month.I can't mention the exact date of the price increase but it is later this month."


----------



## surferjenny

prplhrt21 said:


> SA confirmed there will be a price increase, but was not allowed to tell me when!
> "Cartier is going to have another price increase this month.I can't mention the exact date of the price increase but it is later this month."



My SA told me the big day is on April 27


----------



## JOJA

surferjenny said:


> Thanks... I'm a doctor too. I should have thought about these things before becoming a physician lol.
> 
> *I'm going to get the cuff it's been decided.
> *
> I also heard from a little birdie that there will be a price increase on April 27! Better get mine before then!
> 
> Thanks again for everything.



Congratulations!!
How did you come about choosing the cuff?  Is is strictly because of your profession?  

I really wish I could just make up my mind at this point.  I'm losing it!!


----------



## surferjenny

JOJA said:


> Congratulations!!
> How did you come about choosing the cuff?  Is is strictly because of your profession?
> 
> I really wish I could just make up my mind at this point.  I'm losing it!!



Yes I figured why get something and misuse/mistreat it. This way I can take it on and off and enjoy it without worrying about the screws being stripped. 

Why don't you go try it on and see what you think? There are lots of pros and cons of each of the designs so just do what's best for you.


----------



## JOJA

surferjenny said:


> Yes I figured why get something and misuse/mistreat it. This way I can take it on and off and enjoy it without worrying about the screws being stripped.
> 
> *Why don't you go try it on and see what you think? There are lots of pros and cons of each of the designs so just do what's best for you.*


*
*

I did.  I have the cuff at home since that's what I purchased and I went into the store with my Husband and tried on the bangle (not the sizer, which I had tried on previously).  I ended up leaving the store with my cuff and not exchanging.  I've worn the cuff for the last 3-4 days and I love it so much that I actually think I could wear the bracelet ~ but I'm not 100% certain on that either.  
My Husband thinks I should keep the cuff and that I will regret it if I get the bracelet.  My SA also suggested keeping the cuff.  
Now, I just have to decide.


----------



## Babsiegirl

JOJA said:


> Can you take it off and put it on yourself?  Also, why do you take it off?  Does it bother you?
> I'm clearly going crazy here....



It bothers me to wear it all the time. Plus I don't want a lot of scratches on it. I put it on my self by resting my wrist on my leg. The 2 pieces will stay together long enough to screw one side then the other!!


----------



## Luvshandbags

Hi ladies, 
I started a thread regarding the Cartier Price increase.  My SA is from the South Coast Plaza Boutique in Costa Mesa.  She said that the price increase will be on Monday April 29 and that the Love Bracelet in yellow gold will go up 8% and will cost $6300 and the white gold will cost $6850

I trust her completely, she is a great SA and I just bought the Trinity ring before the last increase in January.


----------



## Bagzzonly

Luvshandbags said:


> Hi ladies,
> I started a thread regarding the Cartier Price increase.  My SA is from the South Coast Plaza Boutique in Costa Mesa.  She said that the price increase will be on Monday April 29 and that the Love Bracelet in yellow gold will go up 8% and will cost $6300 and the white gold will cost $6850
> 
> I trust her completely, she is a great SA and I just bought the Trinity ring before the last increase in January.



Thank you!  Do you know if that's the same % increase for the 4-diamond ones?


----------



## surferjenny

Babsiegirl said:


> I have the bracelet and don't wear it 24/7. I average wearing it 3-4 times a week. I've had it over a year and the screw system is just fine!!


That's fantastic to know... Maybe my dream can be a reality!! Thank you!


----------



## allure244

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Not a bad price for an estate love bracelet - size 17
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/cartier-18k-gold-love-bangle-bracelet/p/7272/


The bracelet is already sold. =( Was wondering if you could tell me how much it was going for. Thanks.


----------



## oyita

zeusthegreatest said:


> thanks prplhrt21 and oyita! love your stack!! do u find the sizing for the love rings standard? for both the band and the ring? are yours the same size?



Here is my stack from yesterday


----------



## zeusthegreatest

oyita said:


> Here is my stack from yesterday


 thank u! looks lovely on u!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

allure244 said:


> The bracelet is already sold. =( Was wondering if you could tell me how much it was going for. Thanks.


 
I want to say it was $3600. Somewhere in the 3s for sure.


----------



## prplhrt21

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I want to say it was $3600. Somewhere in the 3s for sure.



Yes I think it was $3600...


----------



## allure244

prplhrt21 said:


> Yes I think it was $3600...


Thanks ladies. That sounds like a really good deal. Hopefully they will have another soon


----------



## JOJA

I'm going tomorrow afternoon to try and the bracelet (again) and most likely exchange my cuff for the bracelet.  I'm excited


----------



## Taneya

allure244 said:


> The bracelet is already sold. =( Was wondering if you could tell me how much it was going for. Thanks.





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I want to say it was $3600. Somewhere in the 3s for sure.



From the pic, that bracelet look fake to me


----------



## mybagismylife

Barbieq8 said:


> Hello, it still looks shiny, but with many scratches that are close to each other, it dosnt look like scratchs it looks nice. She dont even want to polish it. She is happy with it.  Here is a pic of mine new one and her is the cuff old with Many scratches.


Hi! I was told polishing will cost thinning of the gold. Anyway,LOVE is not perfect so I think it's ok to have some scratches.


----------



## Spice Girl

mybagismylife said:


> Hi! I was told polishing will cost thinning of the gold. Anyway,LOVE is not perfect so I think it's ok to have some scratches.



This is true. It is almost impossible to keep these bracelets completely scratchless. All on mi e have scratches.


----------



## tanyagirl

Just got my very first love bracelet in YG bought here in Hong Kong. Been putting off buying but finally took the plunge, thanks to DH who finally agreed. It's now at Hk43500 (US 5625).


----------



## Spice Girl

tanyagirl said:


> Just got my very first love bracelet in YG bought here in Hong Kong. Been putting off buying but finally took the plunge, thanks to DH who finally agreed. It's now at Hk43500 (US 5625).



Why did you travel all the way to Hong Kong. The bracelets are sold here in the US.


----------



## tanyagirl

Spice Girl said:


> Why did you travel all the way to Hong Kong. The bracelets are sold here in the US.


I'm based in Hong Kong. It would be quite expensive for me if I get it in the US.


----------



## surferjenny

I guess that I wasn't all that decisive after all, despite buying the cuff I think I made a huge mistake. I think I should have gotten the bracelet. I know my lifestyle dictates that I have to take on and off the bracelet for work, but other members of TPF have had success and the SA told me they can repair it if need be.

However, my dilemma now is my weight. I've lost 40 pounds but my ultimate goal is to lose another 50. My wrist measures 15.75 cm. However, having to still need to lose 50 lbs to be in the healthy range for my height and body type I'm still a little "meaty" in the wrist and arm area.

One SA said that a 19 would be good because it would be good to push up right now on my build as is. However, another SA said even with my build right now the 19 was too big and the 18 would be a better fit.

I'm sorry for coming here to discuss all of these problems I'm having with my purchase but it's consumed me for the past week... I think the DH is going nuts just hearing about it.

Any input or suggestions would be greatly appreciated  Thanks again!


----------



## JOJA

surferjenny said:


> I guess that I wasn't all that decisive after all, despite buying the cuff I think I made a huge mistake. I think I should have gotten the bracelet. I know my lifestyle dictates that I have to take on and off the bracelet for work, but other members of TPF have had success and the SA told me they can repair it if need be.
> 
> However, my dilemma now is my weight. I've lost 40 pounds but my ultimate goal is to lose another 50. My wrist measures 15.75 cm. However, having to still need to lose 50 lbs to be in the healthy range for my height and body type I'm still a little "meaty" in the wrist and arm area.
> 
> One SA said that a 19 would be good because it would be good to push up right now on my build as is. However, another SA said even with my build right now the 19 was too big and the 18 would be a better fit.
> 
> I'm sorry for coming here to discuss all of these problems I'm having with my purchase but it's consumed me for the past week... I think the DH is going nuts just hearing about it.
> 
> Any input or suggestions would be greatly appreciated  Thanks again!



I can totally relate as I also purchased the cuff and then questioned my decision every single day until I finally exchanged it for the bracelet ~ now I am 100% positive I made the right decision.  
It is really up to you about the size ~ totally a personal preference.


----------



## surferjenny

JOJA said:


> I can totally relate as I also purchased the cuff and then questioned my decision every single day until I finally exchanged it for the bracelet ~ now I am 100% positive I made the right decision.
> It is really up to you about the size ~ totally a personal preference.



Oh wow! You got the bracelet? Do you love it? I'm excited for you and glad you decided on it


----------



## JOJA

surferjenny said:


> Oh wow! You got the bracelet? Do you love it? I'm excited for you and glad you decided on it



Yes!  I picked it up yesterday ~ I couldn't be happier.  It's actually really comfortable.  I slept in it last night and it didn't bother me at all.


----------



## stmary

JOJA said:


> Yes!  I picked it up yesterday ~ I couldn't be happier.  It's actually really comfortable.  I slept in it last night and it didn't bother me at all.



congrats! I think you've made the right decision. Enjoy your bracelet!


----------



## JOJA

stmary said:


> congrats! I think you've made the right decision. Enjoy your bracelet!



Thank you!  I smile everytime I look at my wrist ~ I just LOVE it!


----------



## Candice0985

surferjenny said:


> I guess that I wasn't all that decisive after all, despite buying the cuff I think I made a huge mistake. I think I should have Any input or suggestions would be greatly appreciated  Thanks again!



I would rather go a bit bigger then have a love bracelet that was too tight, even if you lose weight it will still fit just a bit looser, but what if you don't lose enough in your wrist and the 18 is still too tight?


----------



## phillj12

Candice0985 said:


> I would rather go a bit bigger then have a love bracelet that was too tight, even if you lose weight it will still fit just a bit looser, but what if you don't lose enough in your wrist and the 18 is still too tight?



I agree, there's nothing worse than a Love that's too tight! I had that issue because I was between sizes. Bought the smaller and it made me crazy. Didn't look too tight but I constantly felt the screws. Exchanged for bigger size and  so happy!!


----------



## surferjenny

Candice0985 said:


> I would rather go a bit bigger then have a love bracelet that was too tight, even if you lose weight it will still fit just a bit looser, but what if you don't lose enough in your wrist and the 18 is still too tight?



You're so right... Thanks so much! I appreciate it!


----------



## surferjenny

phillj12 said:


> I agree, there's nothing worse than a Love that's too tight! I had that issue because I was between sizes. Bought the smaller and it made me crazy. Didn't look too tight but I constantly felt the screws. Exchanged for bigger size and  so happy!!



You're right! That would drive me crazy! Back to Cartier I go


----------



## surferjenny

JOJA said:


> Yes!  I picked it up yesterday ~ I couldn't be happier.  It's actually really comfortable.  I slept in it last night and it didn't bother me at all.



Congrats! You've inspired me to just do it and get the bracelet! Thank you


----------



## JOJA

surferjenny said:


> Congrats! You've inspired me to just do it and get the bracelet! Thank you



 YAY!  I'm excited for you!


----------



## LVoeletters

Hey all does anyone have a modeling pic of the rosé gold
Love with the Tiffany bow bracelet? Thinking of wearing that with my rosé gold open heart as well...
Thanks!


----------



## Derigueur

I think I have finally convinced my partner to get me a love since there's talks of a price increase could any one tell me if they ingrave at the boutiques I will have to go to Australia to get it and will prob only be there a few days. Also I always thought about the yellow but now the rose looks appealing does anyone have a comparison photo or stacking photo? Thanks x


----------



## miki66

A little off topic here:
Does anyone have the sweet trinity bracelet? link here: http://www.cartier.us/collections/j...ier-bracelets/b6036815-sweet-trinity-bracelet

I want to know 2 things:
1) will the three rings roll to the bottom due to gravity?
2) will the rings make any clinking noise as the baby love bracelet does?


----------



## phillj12

Derigueur said:


> I think I have finally convinced my partner to get me a love since there's talks of a price increase could any one tell me if they ingrave at the boutiques I will have to go to Australia to get it and will prob only be there a few days. Also I always thought about the yellow but now the rose looks appealing does anyone have a comparison photo or stacking photo? Thanks x



So exciting that you are getting a Love! I had mine engraved, in the US, and they had to send it out to be done which took 2 weeks.


----------



## LVoeletters

Finally was accused of wearing a fake! I guess because she thought I was in high school shopping for prom jewelry. Smh people.


----------



## vagabag

I know Cartier love rings cannot be resized but I was told they can have something put on the underside to make the ring smaller.  Has anyone done this and if so, would it be possible to see a picture of how it looks?  Thanks so much!  Also, does Cartier charge to engrave?


----------



## Derigueur

phillj12 said:


> So exciting that you are getting a Love! I had mine engraved, in the US, and they had to send it out to be done which took 2 weeks.



I no congrats on yours I'm hoping mine might be my engagment present since he bought me a ring years ago and I have been wearing it haha time will tell


----------



## radio_shrink

vagabag said:


> I know Cartier love rings cannot be resized but I was told they can have something put on the underside to make the ring smaller.  Has anyone done this and if so, would it be possible to see a picture of how it looks?  Thanks so much!  Also, does Cartier charge to engrave?



Hi Vagabond, I do have a Cartier ring that I "resized" by one (European) ring size, but it was not a LOVE ring. However, like the love they said it was a ring they could not truly resize. I'd imagine that they'd do the same thing for a love (but not 100 percent positive). I am attaching a pic. It is a thin strip of gold they placed on one half of the band.


 For the engraving service, I know it is complimentary for the first couple of months after purchasing. After that, I am sure they charge. According to their website they say that "the engraving is a discretionary service offered during the three months following the purchase, on presentation of the Cartier certificate of authenticity." Which kind of leaves more questions than answers. Does that mean they will not engrave items at all after 3 months? Or do they just start charging after that? It sounds like either way, you will have to give the COA. I think it'd be best to contact your local Cartier and ask to see what they say.


----------



## LaBoisson

I am also curious to know if they can re-engrave their Cartier name in the love bracelet.
I have one in white gold that is almost polished off.


----------



## elliesaurus

vagabag said:


> I know Cartier love rings cannot be resized but I was told they can have something put on the underside to make the ring smaller.  Has anyone done this and if so, would it be possible to see a picture of how it looks?  Thanks so much!  *Also, does Cartier charge to engrave?*



My DF and I just dropped off our soon-to-be wedding rings to get engraved and they did not charge us. We purchased them a little over a month ago from the 5th Ave store and were told that engraving was free for the first three months. You can still get it engraved after the 3-month mark but I'm not sure how much the fee is.


----------



## vagabag

Thank you so much, R!  You are a wealth of information!  That doesn't look bad at all.  I called the repairhouse and they told me about this gold strip that they put but they said most customers find it very uncomfortable to wear.  Can you give me your opinion on that?  Also, do you remember how much you were charged for this service?  Thanks again!



radio_shrink said:


> Hi Vagabond, I do have a Cartier ring that I "resized" by one (European) ring size, but it was not a LOVE ring. However, like the love they said it was a ring they could not truly resize. I'd imagine that they'd do the same thing for a love (but not 100 percent positive). I am attaching a pic. It is a thin strip of gold they placed on one half of the band.
> 
> 
> For the engraving service, I know it is complimentary for the first couple of months after purchasing. After that, I am sure they charge. According to their website they say that "the engraving is a discretionary service offered during the three months following the purchase, on presentation of the Cartier certificate of authenticity." Which kind of leaves more questions than answers. Does that mean they will not engrave items at all after 3 months? Or do they just start charging after that? It sounds like either way, you will have to give the COA. I think it'd be best to contact your local Cartier and ask to see what they say.


----------



## vagabag

Thanks, E!  Congratulations to you guys!



elliesaurus said:


> My DF and I just dropped off our soon-to-be wedding rings to get engraved and they did not charge us. We purchased them a little over a month ago from the 5th Ave store and were told that engraving was free for the first three months. You can still get it engraved after the 3-month mark but I'm not sure how much the fee is.


----------



## vagabag

Okay, need your opinions please and feel free to be totally honest!  What do you think of this ring on me?  I know my hands are small and my fingers are very skinny.  Do you think the love ring is too overwhelming and I should instead go for a thinner ring?


----------



## radio_shrink

LaBoisson said:


> I am also curious to know if they can re-engrave their Cartier name in the love bracelet.
> I have one in white gold that is almost polished off.



Yes they do, do this, had this service done for one of my older Cartier pieces. Don't remember the exact cost, I want to say around 50 dollars, but this was about 10 years ago so I'm sure its undoubtably more now.


----------



## JOJA

vagabag said:


> Okay, need your opinions please and feel free to be totally honest!  What do you think of this ring on me?  I know my hands are small and my fingers are very skinny.  Do you think the love ring is too overwhelming and I should instead go for a thinner ring?



I love it on you!  I kinda feel like the thinner one is too thin.  I love that this is a thicker band and more of a statement ring.  It looks great on you!

If you don't love it, I would try it on your middle finger, it might look really good!


----------



## elliesaurus

vagabag said:


> Thanks, E!  Congratulations to you guys!



Thank you! 



vagabag said:


> Okay, need your opinions please and feel free to be totally honest!  What do you think of this ring on me?  I know my hands are small and my fingers are very skinny.  Do you think the love ring is too overwhelming and I should instead go for a thinner ring?



I don't think the ring is too overwhelming but in the second photo, it looks like it might be a little loose. How does it feel?


----------



## radio_shrink

vagabag said:


> Thank you so much, R!  You are a wealth of information!  That doesn't look bad at all.  I called the repairhouse and they told me about this gold strip that they put but they said most customers find it very uncomfortable to wear.  Can you give me your opinion on that?  Also, do you remember how much you were charged for this service?  Thanks again!



Hi Vagabond!

Honestly I have never felt it/noticed that it was there when I was wearing it....definitely not uncomfortable for me! My SA also did not say that it would be uncomfortable when I got it done. When I got it done 1-2 years ago, it cost 220 dollars (rather high I thought, but the ring was at risk of slipping off so I had to resize it). 



> Okay, need your opinions please and feel free to be totally honest! What do you think of this ring on me? I know my hands are small and my fingers are very skinny. Do you think the love ring is too overwhelming and I should instead go for a thinner ring?




It is a rather bold band ring but I certainly don't think the ring is too overwhelming. The wedding band style love ring might also work well on you...have you tried it on?


----------



## vagabag

Yes, it's a little loose!  If I go down a size, I'm afraid it will be too tight in summer heat.  But, you are right that it moves around a bit on my finger.  Does it look bad?  It's not so big that I risk it falling off or anything but it is wiggly.  



elliesaurus said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the ring is too overwhelming but in the second photo, it looks like it might be a little loose. How does it feel?


----------



## vagabag

I didn't really like the band on me.  It felt so thin although DH liked it better.  He said my fingers are too small for the love ring.  I was considering adding that metal piece but that's expensive!!!



radio_shrink said:


> Hi Vagabond!
> 
> Honestly I have never felt it/noticed that it was there when I was wearing it....definitely not uncomfortable for me! My SA also did not say that it would be uncomfortable when I got it done. When I got it done 1-2 years ago, it cost 220 dollars (rather high I thought, but the ring was at risk of slipping off so I had to resize it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a rather bold band ring but I certainly don't think the ring is too overwhelming. The wedding band style love ring might also work well on you...have you tried it on?


----------



## phillj12

vagabag said:


> I know Cartier love rings cannot be resized but I was told they can have something put on the underside to make the ring smaller.  Has anyone done this and if so, would it be possible to see a picture of how it looks?  Thanks so much!  Also, does Cartier charge to engrave?



This is what they put in my Cartier eternity band, sorry about the blurry photo and bad mani!

Yes, the engraving is free!


----------



## vagabag

Thank you!  Those must be the balls they mentioned to me.  how many did they put in the ring?  And how much did they charge you for that?  Is the ring more uncomfortable to wear with those in there?  The sales associate told me that they make the ring very uncomfortable.



phillj12 said:


> This is what they put in my Cartier eternity band, sorry about the blurry photo and bad mani!
> 
> Yes, the engraving is free!
> 
> View attachment 2133546


----------



## phillj12

vagabag said:


> Thank you!  Those must be the balls they mentioned to me.  how many did they put in the ring?  And how much did they charge you for that?  Is the ring more uncomfortable to wear with those in there?  The sales associate told me that they make the ring very uncomfortable.



I have had my ring for 7 years now and I really don't recall whether they charged me for this. It's just one tiny ball in mine and it annoyed me at first, but i don't notice it at all anymore. I had them put 2 of these in another ring and I guess the ring was tighter than this one or the balls were larger and it was terribly uncomfortable. Wish I had better advice. The ring still turns on my finger, but there's more resistance to take it off, which is what I wanted. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## elliesaurus

vagabag said:


> Yes, it's a little loose!  If I go down a size, I'm afraid it will be too tight in summer heat.  But, you are right that it moves around a bit on my finger.  Does it look bad?  It's not so big that I risk it falling off or anything but it is wiggly.



It doesn't look bad by any means. I didn't realize you were already asking about resizing it so I was just wondering if it felt tighter than it looked. I have the mini trinity ring and it looks tight on my finger but it still slides a little bit on its own. I definitely understand your dilemma though--my e-ring is sized for summertime so it's very loose in the winter (often slips to the next joint on my finger) and it bothers me when I'm typing (I work on the computer most of the time). 

Long post short, I don't actually have any insight for you but I wish you the best of luck with the resizing!


----------



## periogirl28

Harper Quinn said:


> I'm a doctor and cannot wear bracelets all the time, sometimes I have to remove my watch too. That's why I got the cuff and I am really happy.
> Go up approx 2cm from your wrist for the size. Do you have more of an oval shaped wrist? As cuff seems to fit better that way due to its shape. Try to see it in store first but act quick because a price increase in pending! HTH!





surferjenny said:


> Thanks... I'm a doctor too. I should have thought about these things before becoming a physician lol.
> 
> I'm going to get the cuff it's been decided.
> 
> I also heard from a little birdie that there will be a price increase on April 27! Better get mine before then!
> 
> Thanks again for everything.




I am a dentist and I have this problem too, every time I have a surgery booked I have to take my rings and bracelets off so I have given up wearing watches and I got the Love cuff. It fits me better as the oval shape suits my wrist which is too small for a Sz 16 bracelet. I might be going on sabbatical soon so maybe it's time to get a bracelet anyway!


----------



## XCCX

vagabag said:


> Okay, need your opinions please and feel free to be totally honest!  What do you think of this ring on me?  I know my hands are small and my fingers are very skinny.  Do you think the love ring is too overwhelming and I should instead go for a thinner ring?



Its gorgeous on you!!!

How is its fit?? I see its kind of loose??

Edit: I see you mentioned its a bit loose (I lk=ike to wear my rings like that too).. I just thought maybe the size makes it look big on you? Honestly I don't see that.. Its pretty! And most important comfy!


----------



## XCCX

phillj12 said:


> I agree, there's nothing worse than a Love that's too tight! I had that issue because I was between sizes. Bought the smaller and it made me crazy. Didn't look too tight but I constantly felt the screws. Exchanged for bigger size and  so happy!!



And this is exactly why I'm panicking and contemplating getting another cuff before the price increase! Not because I want to stack them but because I'm afraid the cuff will be too tight for me in the future for any reason! lol! I'm crazy.. Help!!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

xactreality said:


> And this is exactly why I'm panicking and contemplating getting another cuff before the price increase! Not because I want to stack them but because I'm afraid the cuff will be too tight for me in the future for any reason! lol! I'm crazy.. Help!!!



Why? Are you planning on putting on a stone??! 
Don't go and panic buy as you would not be able to return and that is a lot of money wasted...


----------



## XCCX

Harper Quinn said:


> Why? Are you planning on putting on a stone??!
> Don't go and panic buy as you would not be able to return and that is a lot of money wasted...



LOL!

I know and you are absolutely right! Ahhh that's why I love TPF! Always good adivce.. always! Thanks


----------



## vagabag

Thanks so much! 



phillj12 said:


> I have had my ring for 7 years now and I really don't recall whether they charged me for this. It's just one tiny ball in mine and it annoyed me at first, but i don't notice it at all anymore. I had them put 2 of these in another ring and I guess the ring was tighter than this one or the balls were larger and it was terribly uncomfortable. Wish I had better advice. The ring still turns on my finger, but there's more resistance to take it off, which is what I wanted. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## vagabag

Aw, thanks!  It is a little big but not big enough that I could wear on another finger.  And when it's hot, it fits pretty well.



xactreality said:


> Its gorgeous on you!!!
> 
> How is its fit?? I see its kind of loose??
> 
> Edit: I see you mentioned its a bit loose (I lk=ike to wear my rings like that too).. I just thought maybe the size makes it look big on you? Honestly I don't see that.. Its pretty! And most important comfy!


----------



## vagabag

I now want the love bracelet but I swim at least once a week!  Won't this damage the bracelet? Is it okay to remove it once a week?  I just prefer the look of the bracelet over the cuff


----------



## ojodeazul

My stack for today:

RG love
RG Tiffany charm bracelet
RH Chimento

Just felt like being all RG today.


----------



## Candice0985

ojodeazul said:


> My stack for today:
> 
> RG love
> RG Tiffany charm bracelet
> RH Chimento
> 
> Just felt like being all RG today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2137399



love this!


----------



## Designpurchaser

vagabag said:


> Okay, need your opinions please and feel free to be totally honest!  What do you think of this ring on me?  I know my hands are small and my fingers are very skinny.  Do you think the love ring is too overwhelming and I should instead go for a thinner ring?



I like it but I think it looks a bit loose. Have you tried a size smaller?


----------



## LaBoisson

radio_shrink said:


> Yes they do, do this, had this service done for one of my older Cartier pieces. Don't remember the exact cost, I want to say around 50 dollars, but this was about 10 years ago so I'm sure its undoubtably more now.


thank you for your reply


----------



## LVoeletters

Do you guys think the santos galbee and the love bangle look good together or it's not feminine enough?


----------



## spacemanps

How often do you see guys wearing the love bracelet? Im debating getting one and wanted to know peoples thoughts on it..


----------



## LVoeletters

spacemanps said:


> How often do you see guys wearing the love bracelet? Im debating getting one and wanted to know peoples thoughts on it..



It hasn't come off of me since I bought it. It's truly the one piece of jewelry that lives with me and I don't even feel it on!


----------



## spacemanps

LVoeletters said:


> It hasn't come off of me since I bought it. It's truly the one piece of jewelry that lives with me and I don't even feel it on!


Sorry, i mean how often do you see Men wearing the love bracelet


----------



## Candice0985

spacemanps said:


> Sorry, i mean how often do you see Men wearing the love bracelet



I've only seen a handful of guys wearing one 2 were wearing plain white gold, 1 was wearing a yellow gold.


----------



## vagabag

yes, I did and it fit better but if my hand swells, I think it would be too tight.  so I think this is the right size, just a little big.  wish there was a way to make it just a tiny bit more snug without needing to pay a few hundred dollars!



Designpurchaser said:


> I like it but I think it looks a bit loose. Have you tried a size smaller?


----------



## Greentea

spacemanps said:


> How often do you see guys wearing the love bracelet? Im debating getting one and wanted to know peoples thoughts on it..



Roger Bermann, Rachel Zoe's husband wears one. I think it looks best on men in white gold - really cool, modern and urban!


----------



## mac81586

spacemanps said:


> How often do you see guys wearing the love bracelet? Im debating getting one and wanted to know peoples thoughts on it..




I see a lot of guys wearing the love bracelets, especially if you look online such as tumblr and instagram.


----------



## jinete11

Is the three-month courtesy engraving only applicable in the States? I purchased my Love in Madrid and was told it was only one-month and after that it would be 60.  If I brought my receipt to the states (within 3 mo) do you think they would engrave mine for free?


----------



## phillj12

jinete11 said:


> Is the three-month courtesy engraving only applicable in the States? I purchased my Love in Madrid and was told it was only one-month and after that it would be 60.  If I brought my receipt to the states (within 3 mo) do you think they would engrave mine for free?



Worth a try!


----------



## oyita

jinete11 said:


> Is the three-month courtesy engraving only applicable in the States? I purchased my Love in Madrid and was told it was only one-month and after that it would be 60.  If I brought my receipt to the states (within 3 mo) do you think they would engrave mine for free?



I dont have enough words to express how much i am pissed off with the service in the madrid store. dont fall for them.. I am sure they will treat you way better in the states, take your receipt and forget about what they said in madrid. cartier is supposed to have global service and if not they deserve a complaint letter


----------



## LVoeletters

spacemanps said:


> Sorry, i mean how often do you see Men wearing the love bracelet


I misread your post!


----------



## kasaba0629

Thinking about purchasing my very first Cartier piece& I want to buy the RG love ring! I have wanted one for years and I finally and going to purchase ones. How are the Cartier stores in NYC?!


----------



## chris_sd

Love bracelet yg will increase 500 dollars at the end of this month...my sa told me about it...anybody heared anything about it?


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

I just spoke with my SA and she informed me that in the end of April the price for the Love bracelet will increase to $6350 in the US. Thats a $500 price increase!!


----------



## stmary

Does Cartier increase their price once a year only or more than once in a year?
Im thinking about getting another one after the price increase (still saving) and if it's 500 for the rest of the year i think i could make it but if it increase a few times in a year then i might need to re-think.


----------



## dialv

My SA in Toronto says everything will go up 10% on April 29  . I think my clou will be my last piece.


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

stmary said:


> Does Cartier increase their price once a year only or more than once in a year?
> Im thinking about getting another one after the price increase (still saving) and if it's 500 for the rest of the year i think i could make it but if it increase a few times in a year then i might need to re-think.



This would be the second increase this year and it's only April!  I hope it doesn't go up much more this year, but it probably will!


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

Gorgeous stack! it looks beautiful!!! 



ojodeazul said:


> My stack for today:
> 
> RG love
> RG Tiffany charm bracelet
> RH Chimento
> 
> Just felt like being all RG today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2137399


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

How exciting!!! Im about to buy my first Cartier piece TOMORROW!! eek! please show me pics after you pick yours up!!



kasaba0629 said:


> Thinking about purchasing my very first Cartier piece& I want to buy the RG love ring! I have wanted one for years and I finally and going to purchase ones. How are the Cartier stores in NYC?!


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

EEEK!! hi ladies! ive been an observer for quite some time, but tomorrow i will officially join the love club! im so excited right now i cant sleep! My boyfriend isnt as enthusiastic as I am, but I knew you guys on here would help share my excitement!!   

I know its kind of last minute as I'm planning on purchasing the bracelet in about 12 hours, but any last minute advice? are there any specific questions I should ask the SA? Should I insist that she let me try it on, i mean im paying all that money for it! 

eek! im so excited!


----------



## stmary

addictedtoLVoe said:


> EEEK!! hi ladies! ive been an observer for quite some time, but tomorrow i will officially join the love club! im so excited right now i cant sleep! My boyfriend isnt as enthusiastic as I am, but I knew you guys on here would help share my excitement!!
> 
> I know its kind of last minute as I'm planning on purchasing the bracelet in about 12 hours, but any last minute advice? are there any specific questions I should ask the SA? Should I insist that she let me try it on, i mean im paying all that money for it!
> 
> eek! im so excited!



How exciting! You should try at least two diffrent sizes and see which one is more comfortable and try on diffrent metal color too and see which one suits your skin tone. I think that's pretty much it. Aaahhh!! It's always nice to go jewelry shopping


----------



## elliesaurus

kasaba0629 said:


> Thinking about purchasing my very first Cartier piece& I want to buy the RG love ring! I have wanted one for years and I finally and going to purchase ones. How are the Cartier stores in NYC?!



Personally, I think the SAs in NYC are _*very*_ rude. If you have the option of going to another city, I would do that. I've received much better service in France and Hong Kong... Can't really speak to any of the other stores. Good luck!


----------



## Vixy

elliesaurus said:


> Personally, I think the SAs in NYC are _*very*_ rude. If you have the option of going to another city, I would do that. I've received much better service in France and Hong Kong... Can't really speak to any of the other stores. Good luck!


 
The SA's at the Madison Ave location are much nicer than some at the 5th Ave. store.


----------



## prplhrt21

elliesaurus said:


> Personally, I think the SAs in NYC are _*very*_ rude. If you have the option of going to another city, I would do that. I've received much better service in France and Hong Kong... Can't really speak to any of the other stores. Good luck!



I've gotten good service from the Saks Cartier boutique...


----------



## surferjenny

I'm not sure if this is the right place to do this but I was wondering thoughts on this bracelet?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...6133?pt=US_Fine_Bracelets&hash=item3f23a465a5

Does it seem authentic?

Thanks!


----------



## Designpurchaser

addictedtoLVoe said:


> EEEK!! hi ladies! ive been an observer for quite some time, but tomorrow i will officially join the love club! im so excited right now i cant sleep! My boyfriend isnt as enthusiastic as I am, but I knew you guys on here would help share my excitement!!
> 
> I know its kind of last minute as I'm planning on purchasing the bracelet in about 12 hours, but any last minute advice? are there any specific questions I should ask the SA? Should I insist that she let me try it on, i mean im paying all that money for it!
> 
> eek! im so excited!



I got mine on friday (you might have seen my reveal). You MUST try it on. I couldn't believe when I saw mine in the box that it would fit me but it does and I don't even know I have it on as it is sooooo comfortable. Mine is not loose and I am pleased it isn't as the gold is really substantial and I would hate it clanging against things and I think it would scratch more if it was looser.

Enjoy your purchase...you will LOVE it  I look forward to your reveal


----------



## ojodeazul

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Gorgeous stack! it looks beautiful!!!



Thanks!


----------



## dmlkw0102

Dear all,
After such a hard time deciding on whether to get a cuff or bracelet and in which metal and variation(it was sooooo hard deciding!),I finally got myself a wg cuff with the one diamond!!the 4 diamonds bracelet was just too much bling for me(I'm a guy!),and the plain bracelet was too 'grey' for my liking!hence the wg cuff w 1 diamond was perfect for me!!also heard from my SA about the price increase coming at the end of this month!heard its gonna be on the 29th over on this side of the pond (I'm in Singapore!). I'm wearing my cuff stacked with my bottega bracelet and shamballa jewels bracelet!the bottega piece also acts as a barrier between my shamballa and love.to prevent the diamonds on my shamballa from scratching my love!! Your pictures and discussions have been really important in helping me make my decision!thank you all and this forum is great!!!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

dmlkw0102 said:


> Dear all,
> After such a hard time deciding on whether to get a cuff or bracelet and in which metal and variation(it was sooooo hard deciding!),I finally got myself a wg cuff with the one diamond!!the 4 diamonds bracelet was just too much bling for me(I'm a guy!),and the plain bracelet was too 'grey' for my liking!hence the wg cuff w 1 diamond was perfect for me!!also heard from my SA about the price increase coming at the end of this month!heard its gonna be on the 29th over on this side of the pond (I'm in Singapore!). I'm wearing my cuff stacked with my bottega bracelet and shamballa jewels bracelet!the bottega piece also acts as a barrier between my shamballa and love.to prevent the diamonds on my shamballa from scratching my love!! Your pictures and discussions have been really important in helping me make my decision!thank you all and this forum is great!!!



firstly, congrats on your new love!!! i am in melbourne and going to singapore in july, so contemplating getting a cuff there. using tax free option. do u mind sharing the price for your cuff with me? i understand it will go up, but just trying to compare prices now in US and singapore. buying in AU is not an option as its ridiculously expensive here while our dollar is very good. i see rose/yellow gold cuff is listed for $4125 plus tax online for US, and the one with 1 diamond is $4950 plus tax, so curious how it compares to singapore? also is there more than 1 shop in singapore, like airport and city where i can get it? do they have stock or it needs to be ordered? thanks in advance!


----------



## valnsw

zeusthegreatest said:


> firstly, congrats on your new love!!! i am in melbourne and going to singapore in july, so contemplating getting a cuff there. using tax free option. do u mind sharing the price for your cuff with me? i understand it will go up, but just trying to compare prices now in US and singapore. buying in AU is not an option as its ridiculously expensive here while our dollar is very good. i see rose/yellow gold cuff is listed for $4125 plus tax online for US, and the one with 1 diamond is $4950 plus tax, so curious how it compares to singapore? also is there more than 1 shop in singapore, like airport and city where i can get it? do they have stock or it needs to be ordered? thanks in advance!


 
Hi,

The plain rose gold or yellow gold cuff is retailing for SGD 5,550.
If u are a tourist, u probably can claim tax. GST is 7% but I suppose the amount u can claim is approximately about 5%.

There is Cartier at the Changi airport terminal 1 and terminal 2 departure transit lounge. Perhaps you can try your luck there as the prices should have been de-taxed.
Perhaps u can call the boutiques earlier to check if they have any available in your size (best to give two sizes so u can compare the difference) and if they can hold for u first.

I am not sure about the boutiques at the airport but I reserved mine at the boutique at Marina Bay Sands before.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

valnsw said:


> Hi,
> 
> The plain rose gold or yellow gold cuff is retailing for SGD 5,550.
> If u are a tourist, u probably can claim tax. GST is 7% but I suppose the amount u can claim is approximately about 5%.
> 
> There is Cartier at the Changi airport terminal 1 and terminal 2 departure transit lounge. Perhaps you can try your luck there as the prices should have been de-taxed.
> Perhaps u can call the boutiques earlier to check if they have any available in your size (best to give two sizes so u can compare the difference) and if they can hold for u first.
> 
> I am not sure about the boutiques at the airport but I reserved mine at the boutique at Marina Bay Sands before.



thank u!


----------



## CHANELCHIC

I've decided to get my second love before the price increase (first is YG), but am torn between getting another YG (love how Kourney Kardashian wears hers) or a RG. 

If I had unlimited funds I would definitely get the diamond YG, but that's just not possible right now. I have always favored the YG over the RG, but would 2 YG be too boring? 

please help me decide! Thank you!!!


----------



## OneShinyface

CHANELCHIC said:


> I've decided to get my second love before the price increase (first is YG), but am torn between getting another YG (love how Kourney Kardashian wears hers) or a RG.
> 
> If I had unlimited funds I would definitely get the diamond YG, but that's just not possible right now. I have always favored the YG over the RG, but would 2 YG be too boring?
> 
> please help me decide! Thank you!!!


 
I'm no help, but wanted you know I'm in the same boat. 

I have a YG and want a second before the increase. I do have lots of RG and love how it looks on me, but having two of the same seems boring.


----------



## i_heart_fashion

CHANELCHIC said:


> I've decided to get my second love before the price increase (first is YG), but am torn between getting another YG (love how Kourney Kardashian wears hers) or a RG.
> 
> If I had unlimited funds I would definitely get the diamond YG, but that's just not possible right now. I have always favored the YG over the RG, but would 2 YG be too boring?
> 
> please help me decide! Thank you!!!



I love the look of two yellow golds together!


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

stmary said:


> How exciting! You should try at least two diffrent sizes and see which one is more comfortable and try on diffrent metal color too and see which one suits your skin tone. I think that's pretty much it. Aaahhh!! It's always nice to go jewelry shopping



Thanks!!! I went down to Cartier yesterday and did just what you recommended!! My SA let me try on the bracelets without screwing them on, she had recommended the 16, but I felt it was a little snug for my comfort, so I went with the 17 with was almost too big. I've been wearing it for the past day and I ALMOST had a moment of buyers remorse and second guessing my decision, but then checked myself and fell in love with it all over again!  I love jewelry shopping too!!! It's pretty addicting! Thank you again!


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

Designpurchaser said:


> I got mine on friday (you might have seen my reveal). You MUST try it on. I couldn't believe when I saw mine in the box that it would fit me but it does and I don't even know I have it on as it is sooooo comfortable. Mine is not loose and I am pleased it isn't as the gold is really substantial and I would hate it clanging against things and I think it would scratch more if it was looser.
> 
> Enjoy your purchase...you will LOVE it  I look forward to your reveal



Thank you for your response!!  I did see your reveal!! Looks gorgeous! I ended up picking mine up yesterday!! I opted for a size up because I live in Hawaii and it's very humid, so I'm afraid of the bracelet sticking to my arm. I can't stop looking at my bracelet and I'm sure you feel the same!  congratulations on your purchase!! Yay us!!!


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

CHANELCHIC said:


> I've decided to get my second love before the price increase (first is YG), but am torn between getting another YG (love how Kourney Kardashian wears hers) or a RG.
> 
> If I had unlimited funds I would definitely get the diamond YG, but that's just not possible right now. I have always favored the YG over the RG, but would 2 YG be too boring?
> 
> please help me decide! Thank you!!!



I think 2 YG would look awesome together! I personally love the way Kourtneys look! Pleas let us know what you decide!


----------



## Designpurchaser

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Thank you for your response!!  I did see your reveal!! Looks gorgeous! I ended up picking mine up yesterday!! I opted for a size up because I live in Hawaii and it's very humid, so I'm afraid of the bracelet sticking to my arm. I can't stop looking at my bracelet and I'm sure you feel the same!  congratulations on your purchase!! Yay us!!!



Congratulations on yours and thank you...off to see your reveal now.....


----------



## i_heart_fashion

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Thank you for your response!!  I did see your reveal!! Looks gorgeous! I ended up picking mine up yesterday!! I opted for a size up because I live in Hawaii and it's very humid, so I'm afraid of the bracelet sticking to my arm. I can't stop looking at my bracelet and I'm sure you feel the same!  congratulations on your purchase!! Yay us!!!



I live in Hawaii too!! Are you on Oahu? Which cartier did you go to? And which love did you purchase?? Sorry to bombard you with questions...


----------



## CHANELCHIC

Thanks for the input! I will probably go in to cartier this weekend and try both on and just decide.

Any TPFers who got a second love - did you have your first polished to "match" the shininess of your new love? My YG love is about 3 yrs old, and it definitely has a patina and a few deeper scratches. I am planning to stack them together, so I wonder if it would look really strange to have one that is super shiny and new and one that has been very loved (abused) lol.


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

i_heart_fashion said:


> I live in Hawaii too!! Are you on Oahu? Which cartier did you go to? And which love did you purchase?? Sorry to bombard you with questions...



Yes!!! I'm from Oahu!  I went to the Cartier in Ala moana! I got the YG bracelet!  you just got yours too right? Which one did you decide on?


----------



## i_heart_fashion

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Yes!!! I'm from Oahu!  I went to the Cartier in Ala moana! I got the YG bracelet!  you just got yours too right? Which one did you decide on?



Cool! Yes, I just got mine from the Cartier in Ala Moana and I got YG too!! Have you started wearing yours? I'm waiting until my birthday next month to put mine on!!


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

i_heart_fashion said:


> Cool! Yes, I just got mine from the Cartier in Ala Moana and I got YG too!! Have you started wearing yours? I'm waiting until my birthday next month to put mine on!!



Haha I was planning on waiting cause my birthday is coming up in june too! But I couldn't resist! I just put it on today! If you dont mind me asking, What size did you get? Loose or tight fit?


----------



## Gator bag lady

CHANELCHIC said:


> Thanks for the input! I will probably go in to cartier this weekend and try both on and just decide.
> 
> Any TPFers who got a second love - did you have your first polished to "match" the shininess of your new love? My YG love is about 3 yrs old, and it definitely has a patina and a few deeper scratches. I am planning to stack them together, so I wonder if it would look really strange to have one that is super shiny and new and one that has been very loved (abused) lol.



Hello, I would not get it polished. One of the customer care ppl have told me that it is not recomended to have the bracelets polished more than 3 times in its life time.

Which brings me to a question: I had a problem bc my two size 17 love bracelets were not matching in size. I brought them in and they sent them out and had them polished instead of doing anything. I never authorized them being polished and hate that they did that bc I don't ever get my gold polished bc I don't see a point to it. Would you complain and make a big deal about it if u were me? The newer bracelet was only 4 months old and sooo shouldn't have been polished!


----------



## i_heart_fashion

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Haha I was planning on waiting cause my birthday is coming up in june too! But I couldn't resist! I just put it on today! If you dont mind me asking, What size did you get? Loose or tight fit?



Yay, how exciting! I wanted a tighter fit so I got size 16... When I tried on the 17 it was a little too loose for my liking. What size did you get? And how does it fit?


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

i_heart_fashion said:


> Yay, how exciting! I wanted a tighter fit so I got size 16... When I tried on the 17 it was a little too loose for my liking. What size did you get? And how does it fit?



I ended up with the 17. The SA recommended the 16, but for some reason I kept leaning towards the 17 because I liked the way it fell. I've been wearing it for the day now and am starting to question my choice! :| since I've already worn it I don't think there's anything I can do about it now. But hopefully it's just a matter of getting used to it on my arm. Idk, what do you think? They probably wouldn't let me exchange it right? Lol oh man, I think I just need reassurance that I made the right choice!


----------



## i_heart_fashion

addictedtoLVoe said:


> I ended up with the 17. The SA recommended the 16, but for some reason I kept leaning towards the 17 because I liked the way it fell. I've been wearing it for the day now and am starting to question my choice! :| since I've already worn it I don't think there's anything I can do about it now. But hopefully it's just a matter of getting used to it on my arm. Idk, what do you think? They probably wouldn't let me exchange it right? Lol oh man, I think I just need reassurance that I made the right choice!



If you like the way the 17 fell initially then I would stick with your initial instincts! I'm sure you just have to get used to it! And I have no idea how strict cartier's exchange policy is... 

The SA that helped me recommended I get size 17 at first but when I tried it on, it just felt way too big for my liking (I'm actually not much of a bangle person... I have a hawaiian bracelet that I used to wear years ago and after trying it on recently, I knew I wanted my love bracelet to be more fitted) 

Do you have pictures of your bracelet on? I'd love to see!!!


----------



## stmary

Gator bag lady said:


> Hello, I would not get it polished. One of the customer care ppl have told me that it is not recomended to have the bracelets polished more than 3 times in its life time.
> 
> Which brings me to a question: I had a problem bc my two size 17 love bracelets were not matching in size. I brought them in and they sent them out and had them polished instead of doing anything. I never authorized them being polished and hate that they did that bc I don't ever get my gold polished bc I don't see a point to it. Would you complain and make a big deal about it if u were me? The newer bracelet was only 4 months old and sooo shouldn't have been polished!



Oh no that's terrible! They shouldn't polish it without your authorization and only after 4 months? That would really bug me. I would go straight to the manager and complain. Just explain your situation to the manager.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

addictedtoLVoe said:


> I ended up with the 17. The SA recommended the 16, but for some reason I kept leaning towards the 17 because I liked the way it fell. I've been wearing it for the day now and am starting to question my choice! :| since I've already worn it I don't think there's anything I can do about it now. But hopefully it's just a matter of getting used to it on my arm. Idk, what do you think? They probably wouldn't let me exchange it right? Lol oh man, I think I just need reassurance that I made the right choice!



Can you post pics? At this point it would come down to selling the 17 to a consignor or estate jeweler, and then getting the 16.

I can sympathize, this is such a forever decision and it is impossible to tell what will be comfortable all day, every day just by trying it for a minute in the boutique.


----------



## KPKITTY

After years of wanting and looking at all the beautiful loves, I finally have my very own--17 yellow gold bracelet! Just have to wait 2 weeks for the engraving.  The SA at short hills mall--Michael was super nice! He suggested getting it engraved now so I would not have to part with it in the future.  He also confirmed that there will be a price increase at the end of the month.


----------



## prplhrt21

just ordered my  YG cuff ...should have it on Friday!!! I can't wait!! My SA was already suggesting the JUC for my next purchase!!


----------



## ojodeazul

KPKITTY said:


> After years of wanting and looking at all the beautiful loves, I finally have my very own--17 yellow gold bracelet! Just have to wait 2 weeks for the engraving.  The SA at short hills mall--Michael was super nice! He suggested getting it engraved now so I would not have to part with it in the future.  He also confirmed that there will be a price increase at the end of the month.



We LOVE Michael. He is soo great. Glad you had a good experience with him.


----------



## Lovefour

KPKITTY said:


> After years of wanting and looking at all the beautiful loves, I finally have my very own--17 yellow gold bracelet! Just have to wait 2 weeks for the engraving.  The SA at short hills mall--Michael was super nice! He suggested getting it engraved now so I would not have to part with it in the future.  He also confirmed that there will be a price increase at the end of the month.


Oh I bought my Love from Michael also. I had it engraved and it only took a week!!! Congrats!


----------



## abs914

Does anyone happen to know how much less Cartier costs in Cabo?  I'll be arriving on the 26th and plan on purchasing the YG Love ring before the price increase.  They better have my size in stock!


----------



## KPKITTY

ojodeazul said:


> We LOVE Michael. He is soo great. Glad you had a good experience with him.



He was so nice! Made my first cartier purchase a pleasant one. Hopefully there'll be more in the future lol


----------



## KPKITTY

Lovefour said:


> Oh I bought my Love from Michael also. I had it engraved and it only took a week!!! Congrats!



Thanks! Hopefully mine will take less than 2 weeks to engrave...The wait is driving me nuts...lol I want it now :-p


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

i_heart_fashion said:


> If you like the way the 17 fell initially then I would stick with your initial instincts! I'm sure you just have to get used to it! And I have no idea how strict cartier's exchange policy is...
> 
> The SA that helped me recommended I get size 17 at first but when I tried it on, it just felt way too big for my liking (I'm actually not much of a bangle person... I have a hawaiian bracelet that I used to wear years ago and after trying it on recently, I knew I wanted my love bracelet to be more fitted)
> 
> Do you have pictures of your bracelet on? I'd love to see!!!



Thank you for the reassurance, you're absolutely right. The 17 felt right for me when I tried it on, so I just need to keep reminding myself that. I'm beginning to get used to having it on now and I gotta say, I'm falling in love all over again! Here's a pic I just took, sorry for the bad lighting and messy background! Please post pics when you put yours on for your birthday!! You must be so excited!


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Can you post pics? At this point it would come down to selling the 17 to a consignor or estate jeweler, and then getting the 16.
> 
> I can sympathize, this is such a forever decision and it is impossible to tell what will be comfortable all day, every day just by trying it for a minute in the boutique.



Yes! Exactly!! I think that's why I'm getting so flustered, I want it to be just perfect that I'm starting to second guess my choices. I just posted pics above ^^ please let me know what you think!  I'm starting to get used to having it on my arm and I think it's finally dawning on me that this gorgeous bracelet is mine and this isn't a dream!


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

prplhrt21 said:


> just ordered my  YG cuff ...should have it on Friday!!! I can't wait!! My SA was already suggesting the JUC for my next purchase!!



Yay!! Congratulations!! Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

KPKITTY said:


> After years of wanting and looking at all the beautiful loves, I finally have my very own--17 yellow gold bracelet! Just have to wait 2 weeks for the engraving.  The SA at short hills mall--Michael was super nice! He suggested getting it engraved now so I would not have to part with it in the future.  He also confirmed that there will be a price increase at the end of the month.



Congratulations!!!!! I just got my 17 YG Bracelet too!! Yay us!!!


----------



## scarlet555

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Thank you for the reassurance, you're absolutely right. The 17 felt right for me when I tried it on, so I just need to keep reminding myself that. I'm beginning to get used to having it on now and I gotta say, I'm falling in love all over again! Here's a pic I just took, sorry for the bad lighting and messy background! Please post pics when you put yours on for your birthday!! You must be so excited!
> View attachment 2146424
> 
> View attachment 2146425



Love it loose!  Congrats trust your instinct its your bracelet!


----------



## i_heart_fashion

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Thank you for the reassurance, you're absolutely right. The 17 felt right for me when I tried it on, so I just need to keep reminding myself that. I'm beginning to get used to having it on now and I gotta say, I'm falling in love all over again! Here's a pic I just took, sorry for the bad lighting and messy background! Please post pics when you put yours on for your birthday!! You must be so excited!
> View attachment 2146424
> 
> View attachment 2146425



WOW, it's absolutely gorgeous and it looks perfect on you!!!  I'm so glad you posted pics!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the YG!! I will definitely post pics when I finally put mines on!! Enjoy your beautiful bracelet!


----------



## prplhrt21

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Yay!! Congratulations!! Can't wait to see pictures!!



Thank you!! Will post pics...!!


----------



## Dode99

CHANELCHIC said:


> I've decided to get my second love before the price increase (first is YG), but am torn between getting another YG (love how Kourney Kardashian wears hers) or a RG.
> 
> If I had unlimited funds I would definitely get the diamond YG, but that's just not possible right now. I have always favored the YG over the RG, but would 2 YG be too boring?
> 
> please help me decide! Thank you!!!



I love the way KK wears her Love too. They don't look boring at all! On the contrary, she encourages me to get another YG bracelet .


----------



## KPKITTY

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Congratulations!!!!! I just got my 17 YG Bracelet too!! Yay us!!!


Congrats to you too! The love looks great on you!


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

scarlet555 said:


> Love it loose!  Congrats trust your instinct its your bracelet!



Thank you!!!


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

i_heart_fashion said:


> WOW, it's absolutely gorgeous and it looks perfect on you!!!  I'm so glad you posted pics!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the YG!! I will definitely post pics when I finally put mines on!! Enjoy your beautiful bracelet!



Thank you!!  it's only been a few days but I already have some visible scratches on it!! :O I've been so careful with it too! But for some reason the scratches make me feel happy that it's becoming a part of me 
Yes yes! I can't wait to see yours!


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

KPKITTY said:


> Congrats to you too! The love looks great on you!



Thank you!!


----------



## XCCX

Hello Cartier lovers!

I want to get the JUC ring in YG to wear it with my YG cuff.. Do you think those will look good together???


----------



## stmary

xactreality said:


> Hello Cartier lovers!
> 
> I want to get the JUC ring in YG to wear it with my YG cuff.. Do you think those will look good together???



 This will look nice. I don't know why but I kind of like the look of JUC ring on pinky finger.


----------



## phillj12

KPKITTY said:


> After years of wanting and looking at all the beautiful loves, I finally have my very own--17 yellow gold bracelet! Just have to wait 2 weeks for the engraving.  The SA at short hills mall--Michael was super nice! He suggested getting it engraved now so I would not have to part with it in the future.  He also confirmed that there will be a price increase at the end of the month.



Congrats! You'll love it!


----------



## phillj12

abs914 said:


> Does anyone happen to know how much less Cartier costs in Cabo?  I'll be arriving on the 26th and plan on purchasing the YG Love ring before the price increase.  They better have my size in stock!



Don't know about the price, but WG don't you call the store and ask if they have it. Maybe they can hold it for you?


----------



## phillj12

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Thank you for the reassurance, you're absolutely right. The 17 felt right for me when I tried it on, so I just need to keep reminding myself that. I'm beginning to get used to having it on now and I gotta say, I'm falling in love all over again! Here's a pic I just took, sorry for the bad lighting and messy background! Please post pics when you put yours on for your birthday!! You must be so excited!
> View attachment 2146424
> 
> View attachment 2146425



That's almost exactly how my 17 fits. I initially bought the 16 and after wearing it for a few weeks I realized it was def uncomfortable for me. Loved the way it looked on me, but it drove me nuts because i could feel the screws. Some of our wrists are just in-between sizes... It's beautiful, ENJOY!


----------



## abs914

phillj12 said:


> Don't know about the price, but WG don't you call the store and ask if they have it. Maybe they can hold it for you?



I tried...but the directions of what number to press are in Spanish, so I can't understand what to do!  I decided to just try 1, but then heard some weird noise, and decided to hang up since calls to Mexico aren't exactly cheap.


----------



## prplhrt21

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Yay!! Congratulations!! Can't wait to see pictures!!



Ok here it is..


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

phillj12 said:


> That's almost exactly how my 17 fits. I initially bought the 16 and after wearing it for a few weeks I realized it was def uncomfortable for me. Loved the way it looked on me, but it drove me nuts because i could feel the screws. Some of our wrists are just in-between sizes... It's beautiful, ENJOY!



ah! im so glad others can relate! thats what i was afraid of, having it look nice but i hate when bracelets make me feel claustrophobic. so were you able to return your 16 for the 17 or did you have to sell it to a consignment shop or something? thank you! i feel so much better after hearing your story.


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

prplhrt21 said:


> Ok here it is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2148550



GORGEOUS!!


----------



## prplhrt21

addictedtoLVoe said:


> GORGEOUS!!



I'm a nervous wreck it's so shiny!!!


----------



## phillj12

addictedtoLVoe said:


> ah! im so glad others can relate! thats what i was afraid of, having it look nice but i hate when bracelets make me feel claustrophobic. so were you able to return your 16 for the 17 or did you have to sell it to a consignment shop or something? thank you! i feel so much better after hearing your story.



I was able to exchange it, it's a 4 diamond Love and the manager worked with us and told us that I could wear it for a few weeks. I was shocked she let me do this! Yes, I had initially thought I wanted a snug fit, but when I went away to Hawaii for a week, I thought it would suffocate my wrist! I didn't realize that my wrist swells a tiny bit in heat (although its not visible to the eye) and I knew I couldn't keep the 16. The moment I put the 17 on my wrist I felt a HUGE sigh of relief! Good luck!!!


----------



## phillj12

prplhrt21 said:


> I'm a nervous wreck it's so shiny!!!



Yes, SO SHINY AND BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## prplhrt21

phillj12 said:


> Yes, SO SHINY AND BEAUTIFUL!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Minnie80

I have the plain YG bracelet
(no diamonds).
Love it! 

But a bit heavy for everyday/all day for me. 

Anyone interested in getting one should do so before the price increase!!


----------



## Onthego

addictedtoLVoe said:


> ah! im so glad others can relate! thats what i was afraid of, having it look nice but i hate when bracelets make me feel claustrophobic. so were you able to return your 16 for the 17 or did you have to sell it to a consignment shop or something? thank you! i feel so much better after hearing your story.



The pictures of the 17 look just like they do on my wrist. Ladies who have gotten it tried in the 16 are you able to turn it around. I bought the 17 because I can squeeze out of it. But I am already looming for my 2nd so I finally tried in the 16 just to see how it fit. It wasn't tight but not able to rotate it made me uncomfortable. Just the thought if only
moving a little was already uncomfortable. So I was just wondering if people who have kept the 16 can you rotate it?


----------



## stmary

Onthego said:


> The pictures of the 17 look just like they do on my wrist. Ladies who have gotten it tried in the 16 are you able to turn it around. I bought the 17 because I can squeeze out of it. But I am already looming for my 2nd so I finally tried in the 16 just to see how it fit. It wasn't tight but not able to rotate it made me uncomfortable. Just the thought if only
> moving a little was already uncomfortable. So I was just wondering if people who have kept the 16 can you rotate it?



 I had the 17 and exchanged for 16. I can't rotate my 16 like my 17. I wish they have 16.5. This is totally unrelated to Love bracelet but I just heard from my SA that JUC comes in size 15. If only they can make in between sizes now


----------



## lovechanelandlv

Hi Ladies,
I need some advise from you girls. I'm planning to get my first cartier love. SHould I get a bangle or cuff? Rose gold or yellow gold?  Thanks


----------



## Onthego

stmary said:


> I had the 17 and exchanged for 16. I can't rotate my 16 like my 17. I wish they have 16.5. This is totally unrelated to Love bracelet but I just heard from my SA that JUC comes in size 15. If only they can make in between sizes now



Thank You for your answer. Yes 16.5 would be perfect. So are you okay with the 16 even if it doesn't rotate?


----------



## stmary

Onthego said:


> Thank You for your answer. Yes 16.5 would be perfect. So are you okay with the 16 even if it doesn't rotate?



Yes I'm ok with it because 17 did not sit well on my wrist. 
I feel that 16 is better even though it can't rotate anymore.


----------



## karo

prplhrt21 said:


> Ok here it is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2148550



Stunning! Love your stack!


----------



## phillj12

stmary said:


> Yes I'm ok with it because 17 did not sit well on my wrist.
> I feel that 16 is better even though it can't rotate anymore.



When I had the 16 I didn't mind that it couldn't rotate, although actually I could rotate it in one direction with some force, but I could feel the screws and that bugged me more! It's all about personal preference and what feels right on your wrist.


----------



## prplhrt21

karo said:


> Stunning! Love your stack!



Thank you,,


----------



## etk123

prplhrt21 said:


> Ok here it is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2148550



So beautiful. Makes me want two! Enjoy your gorgeous bracelets!


----------



## etk123

lovechanelandlv said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I need some advise from you girls. I'm planning to get my first cartier love. SHould I get a bangle or cuff? Rose gold or yellow gold?  Thanks



Yellow gold is classic, rose gold is a bit more feminine. Cuff or bracelet....that's the age old question lol....


----------



## prplhrt21

etk123 said:


> So beautiful. Makes me want two! Enjoy your gorgeous bracelets!



Thank you!!


----------



## NSB

lovechanelandlv said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I need some advise from you girls. I'm planning to get my first cartier love. SHould I get a bangle or cuff? Rose gold or yellow gold?  Thanks


I'm planning on getting one too hopefully for my 10 year wedding anniversary. I'm getting the yellow gold bangle. The rose gold didn't look right with my skin tone. I hope it still looks good after several years. I'm nervous for my husband to spend that much money on me


----------



## lovechanelandlv

etk123 said:


> Yellow gold is classic, rose gold is a bit more feminine. Cuff or bracelet....that's the age old question lol....


Thanks. Still deciding between the two style and color.


----------



## lovechanelandlv

NSB said:


> I'm planning on getting one too hopefully for my 10 year wedding anniversary. I'm getting the yellow gold bangle. The rose gold didn't look right with my skin tone. I hope it still looks good after several years. I'm nervous for my husband to spend that much money on me


If you're going to get one sooner or later than I suggest you to get it before April 29. Because Cartier will increased the price for another 8 percent. :cry:
That's right I need to make up my mind soon


----------



## OneShinyface

addictedtoLVoe said:


> ah! im so glad others can relate! thats what i was afraid of, having it look nice but i hate when bracelets make me feel claustrophobic. so were you able to return your 16 for the 17 or did you have to sell it to a consignment shop or something? thank you! i feel so much better after hearing your story.



This was TOTALLY ME!! I could wear the 16, but I felt like I was being suffocated. I went for the 17. A 16.5 would have been perfect, but oh well. I don't have to worry about anything feeling tight ever because the 17 is truly a bangle on me.


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

Onthego said:


> The pictures of the 17 look just like they do on my wrist. Ladies who have gotten it tried in the 16 are you able to turn it around. I bought the 17 because I can squeeze out of it. But I am already looming for my 2nd so I finally tried in the 16 just to see how it fit. It wasn't tight but not able to rotate it made me uncomfortable. Just the thought if only
> moving a little was already uncomfortable. So I was just wondering if people who have kept the 16 can you rotate it?



That's exactly how I felt! The 16 looked perfect and I could rotate it with force but just the thought made me a little claustrophobic. the 17 is a little bigger that I had wanted and it rotates freely at my wrist, but it hasn't really bothered me yet. I just tried the squeeze test and I can JUST squeeze my hand out, which makes me really happy because I never need to worry about not getting it off.

This may sound like a silly question, but has anyone heard of the bracelet changing shape when trying to squeeze their hands out? I don't want it to get stretched out, if that's possible. I ask because I've seen other threads where girls say that their bracelet changed shape! Def don't want that!!


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

OneShinyface said:


> This was TOTALLY ME!! I could wear the 16, but I felt like I was being suffocated. I went for the 17. A 16.5 would have been perfect, but oh well. I don't have to worry about anything feeling tight ever because the 17 is truly a bangle on me.



Exactly!!!!!! Do you find that it ever gets in the way/ the bigger size makes it harder to be an everyday bracelet?


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

phillj12 said:


> I was able to exchange it, it's a 4 diamond Love and the manager worked with us and told us that I could wear it for a few weeks. I was shocked she let me do this! Yes, I had initially thought I wanted a snug fit, but when I went away to Hawaii for a week, I thought it would suffocate my wrist! I didn't realize that my wrist swells a tiny bit in heat (although its not visible to the eye) and I knew I couldn't keep the 16. The moment I put the 17 on my wrist I felt a HUGE sigh of relief! Good luck!!!



Thank you!! Wow, you're so lucky your SA let you change it! That's really the only way I think I would be comfortable choosing a size! It's so hard trying to decide in the store! I live in Hawaii and the weather definitely makes my wrist and fingers swell. It's kind of crazy! After reading all these other posts, I feel a lot better about my 17. Good to know that lots of people have had this same dilemma and opted for the bigger size!


----------



## EQJ83

Just got my second Cartier Love piece, YG cuff with one diamond! To the cuff owners, do you keep yours on all the time? I'm used to wearing my full bracelet full time and I think I'll be doing the same with the cuff.


----------



## NSB

lovechanelandlv said:


> If you're going to get one sooner or later than I suggest you to get it before April 29. Because Cartier will increased the price for another 8 percent. :cry:
> That's right I need to make up my mind soon


Thanks for the info! I will let my husband know


----------



## Bagaday

EQJ83 said:


> Just got my second Cartier Love piece, YG cuff with one diamond! To the cuff owners, do you keep yours on all the time? I'm used to wearing my full bracelet full time and I think I'll be doing the same with the cuff.


I wear my cuff 24/7. Congrats on your new Love-very pretty!


----------



## OneShinyface

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Exactly!!!!!! Do you find that it ever gets in the way/ the bigger size makes it harder to be an everyday bracelet?



I wear it on my left wrist so I think it works well there since I'm right handed. I add a sweatband to cover it when I workout to protect it. I can also push it out of the way when I need to.

I've noticed Kelly Ripa's bracelets fall the same way. There are a couple of other celebrity types who appear to have larger bracelets too. We're definitely not alone.


----------



## NSB

OneShinyface said:


> I wear it on my left wrist so I think it works well there since I'm right handed. I add a sweatband to cover it when I workout to protect it. I can also push it out of the way when I need to.
> 
> I've noticed Kelly Ripa's bracelets fall the same way. There are a couple of other celebrity types who appear to have larger bracelets too. We're definitely not alone.


What kind of sweatband do you use? Does it cause any fine scratches? I'm about to get  my first love bracelet. I'm so paranoid because I run 4 days a week. I would like to try a sweatband to keep it in place. I read about a woman who went for a run & her bracelet fell off. I would die!


----------



## phillj12

OneShinyface said:


> I wear it on my left wrist so I think it works well there since I'm right handed. I add a sweatband to cover it when I workout to protect it. I can also push it out of the way when I need to.
> 
> I've noticed Kelly Ripa's bracelets fall the same way. There are a couple of other celebrity types who appear to have larger bracelets too. We're definitely not alone.



The only negative to the larger one is that it tends to get scratched pretty easily because its looser and hangs down more. But the smaller just was NOT an option for me after wearing it for a bit.


----------



## phillj12

One plus of it bigger is that I think it makes my wrist looks smaller, whereas when it was smaller I felt like it made my wrist look bigger because there wasn't as much movement. Unless they make a 16.5, neither will be perfect for me, but I still LOVE my love and have NO regrets!


----------



## pacificagal

I've had my WG love bangle on since 2010, never take it off and I am quite active - spinning, aerobics, etc.

I use a sweatband to keep it in place during work outs with no problem - that way it doesn't jiggle around and you can focus on your workout. It does not cause scratches - I just bought a couple from a regular sports store.

Hope that helps.


----------



## chicmom78

NSB said:


> What kind of sweatband do you use? Does it cause any fine scratches? I'm about to get  my first love bracelet. I'm so paranoid because I run 4 days a week. I would like to try a sweatband to keep it in place. I read about a woman who went for a run & her bracelet fell off. I would die!



I wear a sweatband over mine while working out,crossfit, yoga, running etc. to keep it in place and to avoid damage while using equipment. No fine scratches from doing that whatsoever. I just use a Nike terry cloth type sweatband. I also use a neoprene one during swimming and going to the beach. Neurotic I know, but mine is still only a few months old so I still baby it


----------



## OneShinyface

phillj12 said:


> One plus of it bigger is that I think it makes my wrist looks smaller, whereas when it was smaller I felt like it made my wrist look bigger because there wasn't as much movement. Unless they make a 16.5, neither will be perfect for me, but I still LOVE my love and have NO regrets!



No regrets here either. It will get scratched just like I will age. LOL.

I haven't noticed a ton of scratches since I purchased mine. I use my right arm/hand more for most things anyway and have the ability to push my bracelet up on my arm when I'm doing something more intense. 

I realize that it will get scratched wearing it 24/7, but when I glance at that deep color of the 18K, it doesn't even matter.


----------



## OneShinyface

chicmom78 said:


> I wear a sweatband over mine while working out,crossfit, yoga, running etc. to keep it in place and to avoid damage while using equipment. No fine scratches from doing that whatsoever. I just use a Nike terry cloth type sweatband. I also use a neoprene one during swimming and going to the beach. Neurotic I know, but mine is still only a few months old so I still baby it



I do the same thing. I have several terry cloth ones in white and in black to coordinate with my workout gear...yeah, I'm a bit vain.  They work well with my Love. They protect it from any moves I need to make when I'm doing cardio and when I'm running.


----------



## InflightGoddess

Do all Cartier love bracelets come in the same width size?


----------



## CDNinNYC

Can someone PM me the contact info of a SA from Cartier at Neiman Marcus, please?  I just contacted White Plajns NM and found out they are closed.


----------



## WVSISI12

valnsw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I agree with the others to consider a love cuff & try it on physically in the store.
> U should probably add 1.5-2cm to your wrist circumference & that will be the size of the love cuff.
> Then it's also whether u prefer it snug or looser fit.
> 
> The cuff is really easy to get in & out after wearing a few times. The first 1-2x u probably get some red marks but after u get the knack of it, it's really easy!
> 
> Here's a shot to enable u


is this the yellow gold?


----------



## valnsw

WVSISI12 said:


> is this the yellow gold?



Hi,

Yes it's the yellow gold cuff.


----------



## mcmitri

PLEASE please help me decide: I need to make a decision about a Cartier LOVE bracelet in the next hour (sorry about the short notice). I have the option of purchasing a YG 2002 bracelet or a PG 2006 bracelet- almost same price... Both in excellent polished condition. I personally prefer the YG because it goes with my YG and SS Rolex watch but I like the fact that the Pink Gold is newer... I guess the question is: does the age of the bracelet matter at all? Doesn't look the same anyway (new screw design....etc)? Is it worth saving $2500 off retail if it's 10 years old?? Any advice is highly appreciated!!! Thank you!! Marie x


----------



## stmary

mcmitri said:


> PLEASE please help me decide: I need to make a decision about a Cartier LOVE bracelet in the next hour (sorry about the short notice). I have the option of purchasing a YG 2002 bracelet or a PG 2006 bracelet- almost same price... Both in excellent polished condition. I personally prefer the YG because it goes with my YG and SS Rolex watch but I like the fact that the Pink Gold is newer... I guess the question is: does the age of the bracelet matter at all? Doesn't look the same anyway (new screw design....etc)? Is it worth saving $2500 off retail if it's 10 years old?? Any advice is highly appreciated!!! Thank you!! Marie x



I think you should get YG since it matches most of your jewelery since you will wear your bracelet 24/7.


----------



## mcmitri

stmary said:


> I think you should get YG since it matches most of your jewelery since you will wear your bracelet 24/7.


thank you for responding so quickly. I appreciate it!! So you don't think that it being sold (from 2002) matters?? I will be paying $3800 for it...


----------



## mcmitri

i meant: "so old" not "sold"


----------



## stmary

mcmitri said:


> thank you for responding so quickly. I appreciate it!! So you don't think that it being sold (from 2002) matters?? I will be paying $3800 for it...


 
to be honest I don't really know about 2002 production as Im still quite new to LOVE bracelet myself. But if I had the chance I would like to get another one around year 2000-ish  and I do like the look of old screw system more.
However I don't think that the year matter so much whether its 2002 or 2006.


----------



## Miamilla

vagabag said:


> Okay, need your opinions please and feel free to be totally honest!  What do you think of this ring on me?  I know my hands are small and my fingers are very skinny.  Do you think the love ring is too overwhelming and I should instead go for a thinner ring?


This ring is gorgeous!!! Is that the mini love or larger? I want one soo bad!


----------



## vagabag

This is the larger and I love it!  So glad I kept it.  Thanks for the compliment!



Miamilla said:


> This ring is gorgeous!!! Is that the mini love or larger? I want one soo bad!


----------



## Miamilla

Carrie357 said:


> I've just got my first LOVE ring today, so excited! Such a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a single diamond RG band, and I never imagined it to be so heavy, almost feel like my finger is dropping down with it. Nevertheless, I love it!


Gorgeous jewlery! Is that a mini love or the regular size?


----------



## stmary

Ladies I have a silly question. How do you unscrew the bracelet? Is it anti-clockwise? I tried to unscrew it but to no avail, it's so tight, im scared i will scratch it with the screwdriver if i put too much pressure on it.

I usually have other people to help me  & I never paid attention, today is the first day I will try to unscrew it by myself.


----------



## Jetsetmax

stmary said:


> Ladies I have a silly question. How do you unscrew the bracelet? Is it anti-clockwise? I tried to unscrew it but to no avail, it's so tight, im scared i will scratch it with the screwdriver if i put too much pressure on it.
> 
> I usually have other people to help me  & I never paid attention, today is the first day I will try to unscrew it by myself.



I haven't tried the new one yet (the construction of the current bracelets is a little different the way the ends meet). However, mine from 2008 unscrews counter-clockwise.  If you are really afraid bring it back and let them help you...although over time you will put a few scratches on the bracelet both from wear or with the screw driver (ask me how I know...ooops).  Enjoy it.


----------



## stmary

Jetsetmax said:


> I haven't tried the new one yet (the construction of the current bracelets is a little different the way the ends meet). However, mine from 2008 unscrews counter-clockwise.  If you are really afraid bring it back and let them help you...although over time you will put a few scratches on the bracelet both from wear or with the screw driver (ask me how I know...ooops).  Enjoy it.



Thanks for the reply. It is counter clockwise and I finally managed to unscrew it by myself although it took me a while. I have unsteady hands you see that's why it's a bit difficult for me.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Hi ladies, I am thinking about getting a yg love bracelet with 10 diamonds, and will wear it every day. Does anyone wear their diamond bracelet and not take it off? I am curious about the wear and tear. Thanks in advance!


----------



## phillj12

xiaoxiao said:


> Hi ladies, I am thinking about getting a yg love bracelet with 10 diamonds, and will wear it every day. Does anyone wear their diamond bracelet and not take it off? I am curious about the wear and tear. Thanks in advance!



I have a 4 diamond and wear it 24/7!


----------



## Jong72

First post here...

surprise birthday presents from DD & DH...DD made me a lovely bracelet...& DH...


----------



## honeybeez

Does it makes sense that I need a 17 in love bracelet and a 15 in juste un clou? The 16 nail is lose moving up n down.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

prplhrt21 said:


> Ok here it is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2148550



Were twins!!! But I have the white closer to the hand.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Thought u guys might like what I found on another thread! Kimmy seems to have acquired 2 loves. One with pave!!! And I love her presidential Rolex


----------



## prplhrt21

Sweetyqbk said:


> Were twins!!! But I have the white closer to the hand.



Yay!! I keep saying that this is the last one..but I guess we'll see in a few months!


----------



## Dode99

Sweetyqbk said:


> Thought u guys might like what I found on another thread! Kimmy seems to have acquired 2 loves. One with pave!!! And I love her presidential Rolex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161034
> View attachment 2161035



They look amazing on her. I love the look of the pave with the plain Love, thanks for sharing. The whole family seems to love Cartier, almost every member owns at least one Love expect for Bruce


----------



## bex285

Dode99 said:


> They look amazing on her. I love the look of the pave with the plain Love, thanks for sharing. The whole family seems to love Cartier, almost every member owns at least one Love expect for Bruce



Nope, he has one too! Can't find a pic but noticed it on KUWTK a while back


----------



## jinagain

My DH just got me a 10-diamond YG love bracelet. I probably just want to own one love bracelet and wear it 24/7. Now I am a little worried that all - diamond one would be too flashy to wear all the time? But I hate to ask my husband to do an exchange since he picked this one...

Want to hear some thoughts from love bracelet lovers...


----------



## cupcake34

> My DH just got me a 10-diamond YG love bracelet. I probably  just want to own one love bracelet and wear it 24/7. Now I am a little  worried that all - diamond one would be too flashy to wear all the time?  But I hate to ask my husband to do an exchange since he picked this  one...
> 
> Want to hear some thoughts from love bracelet lovers...



Not too flashy! It's a gorgeous statement and I wouldn't hesitate to wear it all the time!

Could you post some modeling pics?


----------



## GucciObsessed

Traveled to Aruba from the US last week...set off the metal detectors in NY but not in Aruba with my Love Bracelet. Go figure!


----------



## phillj12

Jong72 said:


> First post here...
> 
> surprise birthday presents from DD & DH...DD made me a lovely bracelet...& DH...



Amazing! What a wonderful surprise! You must have been over the moon! Congrats!


----------



## phillj12

jinagain said:


> My DH just got me a 10-diamond YG love bracelet. I probably just want to own one love bracelet and wear it 24/7. Now I am a little worried that all - diamond one would be too flashy to wear all the time? But I hate to ask my husband to do an exchange since he picked this one...
> 
> Want to hear some thoughts from love bracelet lovers...



Def NOT too flashy! Wear that beauty!!! It's a pretty subtle bracelet, despite the diamonds! Enjoy her...such a wonderful gift! I would absolutely KEEP!! Totally appropriate for 24/7 IMO! 

Lets see some mod shots!


----------



## cartier_love

jinagain said:


> My DH just got me a 10-diamond YG love bracelet. I probably just want to own one love bracelet and wear it 24/7. Now I am a little worried that all - diamond one would be too flashy to wear all the time? But I hate to ask my husband to do an exchange since he picked this one...
> 
> Want to hear some thoughts from love bracelet lovers...


 
Keep it! It's not too flashy to wear. Enjoy it.


----------



## jinagain

Thanks for all who answered me. I don't know how to post pictures yet, otherwise I would love to share some modeling pictures. This is a great thread, if I read this before his purchase, I will ask him to get the 4 diamond one, the little screws are nice to have. But now, I think I will just enjoy what I have. Thanks a lot!


----------



## joanneminnie

stmary said:


> Thanks for the reply. It is counter clockwise and I finally managed to unscrew it by myself although it took me a while. I have unsteady hands you see that's why it's a bit difficult for me.



Just be careful... I used too much strength when unscrewing and the screw driver slipped and left a big scratch on the side  and I've done it twice


----------



## stmary

joanneminnie said:


> Just be careful... I used too much strength when unscrewing and the screw driver slipped and left a big scratch on the side  and I've done it twice



thank you and yes that did actually happened before when I first tried it and  that's why I was really cautious in order to avoid it from happening again.


----------



## karo

Jong72 said:


> First post here...
> 
> surprise birthday presents from DD & DH...DD made me a lovely bracelet...& DH...


Happy birthday and congratulations on your presents! Gorgeous love!


----------



## chicmom78

stmary said:


> Ladies I have a silly question. How do you unscrew the bracelet? Is it anti-clockwise? I tried to unscrew it but to no avail, it's so tight, im scared i will scratch it with the screwdriver if i put too much pressure on it.
> 
> I usually have other people to help me  & I never paid attention, today is the first day I will try to unscrew it by myself.



Righty righty, lefty loosey


----------



## chicmom78

chicmom78 said:


> Righty righty, lefty loosey



Righty TIGHTY lefty loosey (darn phone)


----------



## jinagain

I have another question on the sizing. I have a wrist size of 15cm. I bought 16, it travels 1 in up and down my wrist bone. It is not uncomfortable, but I do wonder whether 17 would be a better fit... I wonder what other people with my wrist size get, do you like it snug or loose? When I first tried on at the store, I remember I liked the 17 one, but SA told me that my size is 16, since it is supposed to be a tighter fit... Now I wonder whether I should stay with my first instinct...

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jong72

phillj12 said:


> Amazing! What a wonderful surprise! You must have been over the moon! Congrats!



Thanks!...I was indeed thrilled!...



karo said:


> Happy birthday and congratulations on your presents! Gorgeous love!



Thanks, K...I feel so blessed!


----------



## NSB

jinagain said:


> I have another question on the sizing. I have a wrist size of 15cm. I bought 16, it travels 1 in up and down my wrist bone. It is not uncomfortable, but I do wonder whether 17 would be a better fit... I wonder what other people with my wrist size get, do you like it snug or loose? When I first tried on at the store, I remember I liked the 17 one, but SA told me that my size is 16, since it is supposed to be a tighter fit... Now I wonder whether I should stay with my first instinct...
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I recently went to the Atlanta Cartier. I also have a 15 cm wrist. The SA gave me the sizers & said I could go with size  16 or 17. Then he let me try a love bracelet in size 17 with pave diamonds. He let me try it since it doesn't screw on. The 17 felt very comfortable. In the end, he recommended the size 17 just in case I swell in the summer heat. My husband is getting me a bracelet for our anniversary in June. I told him to order the size 17 before the price increase  hopefully, I made the right decision.


----------



## kim_mac

i just received my love wedding band - rg with 1 diamond.  it's my normal cartier size 49 but because it's thicker, it's a bit tight.  not uncomfortable but just tighter than my other rings.  

for those with love rings (or i guess rings in general) ~ do you prefer to wear your ring on the tighter or looser side?  wondering if i should go up a size.  only downside would be if it's too loose, i might be spinning the ring to make sure the 1 diamond is facing up.

should i exchange for a bigger ring???


----------



## abs914

Is it true that if you buy an item in the store you can't get a refund, only exchange? Even if brought back a week later in perfect condition?


----------



## phillj12

NSB said:


> I recently went to the Atlanta Cartier. I also have a 15 cm wrist. The SA gave me the sizers & said I could go with size  16 or 17. Then he let me try a love bracelet in size 17 with pave diamonds. He let me try it since it doesn't screw on. The 17 felt very comfortable. In the end, he recommended the size 17 just in case I swell in the summer heat. My husband is getting me a bracelet for our anniversary in June. I told him to order the size 17 before the price increase  hopefully, I made the right decision.



I have a size 14.75cm wrist and I originally had a 16. It looked great and wasn't "tight" but I could feel the screws graze my wrist and I didn't like that. I exchanged for a 17 and its so much more comfortable! It's def more of a bangle, and I like the tighter "look", but the 17 feels better to me. My only regret is that Cartier doesn't make a 16.5. I really love my 17!


----------



## kim_mac

abs914 said:


> Is it true that if you buy an item in the store you can't get a refund, only exchange? Even if brought back a week later in perfect condition?



i've heard only exchange or store credit.  if you buy from cartier.com you can get a refund within 30 days.  also if you exchange for the same item after a price increase, you don't pay the difference (whereas my boutique charges me!)


----------



## abs914

kim_mac said:


> i've heard only exchange or store credit.  if you buy from cartier.com you can get a refund within 30 days.  also if you exchange for the same item after a price increase, you don't pay the difference (whereas my boutique charges me!)



That's what I didn't understand. I just find it odd that the website allows refunds but the store doesn't.


----------



## phillj12

kim_mac said:


> i just received my love wedding band - rg with 1 diamond.  it's my normal cartier size 49 but because it's thicker, it's a bit tight.  not uncomfortable but just tighter than my other rings.
> 
> for those with love rings (or i guess rings in general) ~ do you prefer to wear your ring on the tighter or looser side?  wondering if i should go up a size.  only downside would be if it's too loose, i might be spinning the ring to make sure the 1 diamond is facing up.
> 
> should i exchange for a bigger ring???


I had the same issue with a wider ring. I had to go up about 1/4 of a size and even that feels a bit tighter than I'd like in warm weather, but it really fluctuates when I go from inside to outside. I would say that if its tight when you are indoors in an air conditioned place, then it's too tight. Good luck!

Yes, typically you can only exchange at Cartier. You could try talking to the manager though and sometimes they will give you a refund.


----------



## kim_mac

phillj12 said:


> I had the same issue with a wider ring. I had to go up about 1/4 of a size and even that feels a bit tighter than I'd like in warm weather, but it really fluctuates when I go from inside to outside. I would say that if its tight when you are indoors in an air conditioned place, then it's too tight. Good luck!
> 
> Yes, typically you can only exchange at Cartier. You could try talking to the manager though and sometimes they will give you a refund.



thanks phillj12 ~ i think you're right.  i think i'll have to go up a size just to feel comfortable with the thicker band, especially during warm weather.  i guess it's like clothing, it's not the size that counts, it's the fit!


----------



## phillj12

kim_mac said:


> thanks phillj12 ~ i think you're right.  i think i'll have to go up a size just to feel comfortable with the thicker band, especially during warm weather.  i guess it's like clothing, it's not the size that counts, it's the fit!



LOL! Exactly! The lovely ladies on tPF pointed this out to me when I freaked out tha my new diamond band was too tight. I decided to wear it for 3 days and noticed that in the heat I couldn't really get it off, but not wasn't uncomfortable, but I go inside and outside so often that it wasn't a problem. Def dont base the decision on the number!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Just saw this... of Eva with love


----------



## Sweetyqbk

phillj12 said:


> LOL! Exactly! The lovely ladies on tPF pointed this out to me when I freaked out tha my new diamond band was too tight. I decided to wear it for 3 days and noticed that in the heat I couldn't really get it off, but not wasn't uncomfortable, but I go inside and outside so often that it wasn't a problem. Def dont base the decision on the number!



Speaking of heat and love....went to aruba last week and got a bit of a burn...the bracelets moved and the area that doesn't usually tan got burned...but now it doesn't look like a sunburn but instead looks like the bracelets didn't move and got really hot and burned my skin?!?! Is this possible? Now I have a thick brown stripe and its not going away


----------



## phillj12

Sweetyqbk said:


> Speaking of heat and love....went to aruba last week and got a bit of a burn...the bracelets moved and the area that doesn't usually tan got burned...but now it doesn't look like a sunburn but instead looks like the bracelets didn't move and got really hot and burned my skin?!?! Is this possible? Now I have a thick brown stripe and its not going away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2164422



Oh no! Did/does it feel uncomfortable? I think the bracelet would have to have gotten really hot to burn you and it probably would have hurt? I would give it a little more time...


----------



## Sweetyqbk

phillj12 said:


> Oh no! Did/does it feel uncomfortable? I think the bracelet would have to have gotten really hot to burn you and it probably would have hurt? I would give it a little more time...



It did not feel burning, but the sun was very strong and i burned my back ans shoulders. My arms other than the stripe were not burned but stripe was red. I figured it was a sunburn... But it really doesn't look like it now. It's a week later already and sunburn wouldn't turn into such a dark tan bc I'm fair skinned. I don't know. I mean it doesn't hurt but when the loves move I have this dark stain lola


----------



## phillj12

Sweetyqbk said:


> It did not feel burning, but the sun was very strong and i burned my back ans shoulders. My arms other than the stripe were not burned but stripe was red. I figured it was a sunburn... But it really doesn't look like it now. It's a week later already and sunburn wouldn't turn into such a dark tan bc I'm fair skinned. I don't know. I mean it doesn't hurt but when the loves move I have this dark stain lola



We'll do "Anything for love!" LOL! If it were me, I'd prob go to my dermatologist... Maybe it's not a burn but some odd color transfer??


----------



## bex285

Sweetyqbk said:


> It did not feel burning, but the sun was very strong and i burned my back ans shoulders. My arms other than the stripe were not burned but stripe was red. I figured it was a sunburn... But it really doesn't look like it now. It's a week later already and sunburn wouldn't turn into such a dark tan bc I'm fair skinned. I don't know. I mean it doesn't hurt but when the loves move I have this dark stain lola



Did you have sun lotion on? If so maybe the bracelets rubbed off the lotion that was underneath them hence that bit being darker.


----------



## babymarian

Second love bracelet in pink gold from DH for birthday present


----------



## Dode99

babymarian said:


> Second love bracelet in pink gold from DH for birthday present
> View attachment 2166829



Congrats! What a precious gift. 
Enjoy your Love & happy bday  .


----------



## bagladyseattle

I got my 2nd Love bracelet today.... yeah.. and unexpected Mother's Day gift of mini love w/ bling.


----------



## bagladyseattle

babymarian said:


> Second love bracelet in pink gold from DH for birthday present
> View attachment 2166829


 
Congrats! Your dh is a keeper.  Happy bday and it's beautiful birthday gift.


----------



## sw33p3a

Hi everyone  I had no idea there was a Cartier Love Club on PurseForum, here are my babies, I wear them everyday and get them polished twice a year. First WG 10 diamond was purchased 2 years ago. Pink gold 10 diamond was a recent Christmas gift.


----------



## ojodeazul

sw33p3a said:


> Hi everyone  I had no idea there was a Cartier Love Club on PurseForum, here are my babies, I wear them everyday and get them polished twice a year. First WG 10 diamond was purchased 2 years ago. Pink gold 10 diamond was a recent Christmas gift.



Wow. Love


----------



## phillj12

sw33p3a said:


> Hi everyone  I had no idea there was a Cartier Love Club on PurseForum, here are my babies, I wear them everyday and get them polished twice a year. First WG 10 diamond was purchased 2 years ago. Pink gold 10 diamond was a recent Christmas gift.



OMG, so shiny!


----------



## babymarian

Dode99 said:


> Congrats! What a precious gift.
> Enjoy your Love & happy bday  .





bagladyseattle said:


> Congrats! Your dh is a keeper.  Happy bday and it's beautiful birthday gift.



Thank you very much Dode99 and Bagladyseattle!


----------



## babymarian

sw33p3a said:


> Hi everyone  I had no idea there was a Cartier Love Club on PurseForum, here are my babies, I wear them everyday and get them polished twice a year. First WG 10 diamond was purchased 2 years ago. Pink gold 10 diamond was a recent Christmas gift.



Wow! Both are gorgeous!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

bex285 said:


> Did you have sun lotion on? If so maybe the bracelets rubbed off the lotion that was underneath them hence that bit being darker.



I had SPF on which prevents darkening. Maybe ur right... I don't know but still have the stripe =(


----------



## blue1112

sw33p3a said:


> Hi everyone  I had no idea there was a Cartier Love Club on PurseForum, here are my babies, I wear them everyday and get them polished twice a year. First WG 10 diamond was purchased 2 years ago. Pink gold 10 diamond was a recent Christmas gift.



Doesnt the bracelet get thinner and thinner whn u polish??


----------



## chaveene

sw33p3a said:


> Hi everyone  I had no idea there was a Cartier Love Club on PurseForum, here are my babies, I wear them everyday and get them polished twice a year. First WG 10 diamond was purchased 2 years ago. Pink gold 10 diamond was a recent Christmas gift.



I second Blue. I was told that you are only to polish your bracelet twice each lifetime.


----------



## i_heart_fashion

chaveene said:


> I second Blue. I was told that you are only to polish your bracelet twice each lifetime.



I was told the same thing when I purchased my love!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I came *thisclose* to losing a screw this morning!  I was in the bathroom when I heard a little something hit the ground, and it looked like an earring back.  I almost died when I saw it was a screw from my bracelet!

I was able to screw it on with my thumbnail but I was sooooo nervous the while walk to the train station, I'm on the train home now and I can't wait to get home and screw it on better.  

Such a close all though. I walked for like 6 hours all over NYC yesterday, I'm so thankful I didn't lose the bracelet.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

lanasyogamama said:


> I came *thisclose* to losing a screw this morning!  I was in the bathroom when I heard a little something hit the ground, and it looked like an earring back.  I almost died when I saw it was a screw from my bracelet!
> 
> I was able to screw it on with my thumbnail but I was sooooo nervous the while walk to the train station, I'm on the train home now and I can't wait to get home and screw it on better.
> 
> Such a close all though. I walked for like 6 hours all over NYC yesterday, I'm so thankful I didn't lose the bracelet.



When I noticed that from time to time in the most odd locations my screw came loose I started carrying one of the little screw drivers in my wallet. I once noticed my screw coming loose while driving and waiting for a light to change or in a restaurant, so now I always have the little guy in my wallet


----------



## mousdioufe

EQJ83 said:


> Just got my second Cartier Love piece, YG cuff with one diamond! To the cuff owners, do you keep yours on all the time? I'm used to wearing my full bracelet full time and I think I'll be doing the same with the cuff.



i dont wear mine 24h that why i went for a cuff so i cant put it on or off, i have other jewelry and didn't want to get stuck on one style only.


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

I've been wearing my love for about 3 weeks now and I'm still so in love!! I definitely don't regret going for the bigger size, much more comfortable for me and I think it looks great!
I'm not sure if you can tell in this picture, but I've accumulated quite a collection of scratches!! And I take really good care of my bracelet! But I gotta say, I love the scratches! Makes the bracelet feel "mine" and I can't wait for my love to have that well loved patina look!! 
How do you guys feel about your love scratches?


----------



## phillj12

addictedtoLVoe said:


> View attachment 2169348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wearing my love for about 3 weeks now and I'm still so in love!! I definitely don't regret going for the bigger size, much more comfortable for me and I think it looks great!
> I'm not sure if you can tell in this picture, but I've accumulated quite a collection of scratches!! And I take really good care of my bracelet! But I gotta say, I love the scratches! Makes the bracelet feel "mine" and I can't wait for my love to have that well loved patina look!!
> How do you guys feel about your love scratches?



Mine looks exactly the same! I think it's the result if wearing it a little larger since it can turn so easily. I do still love it too and no regrets about wearing it so its actually comfy!


----------



## i_heart_fashion

addictedtoLVoe said:


> View attachment 2169348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wearing my love for about 3 weeks now and I'm still so in love!! I definitely don't regret going for the bigger size, much more comfortable for me and I think it looks great!
> I'm not sure if you can tell in this picture, but I've accumulated quite a collection of scratches!! And I take really good care of my bracelet! But I gotta say, I love the scratches! Makes the bracelet feel "mine" and I can't wait for my love to have that well loved patina look!!
> How do you guys feel about your love scratches?



It's gorgeous!!! I'm so glad you're happy with the size!! I'm counting down the days until I get to put mine on!!!


----------



## bex285

Sweetyqbk said:


> I had SPF on which prevents darkening. Maybe ur right... I don't know but still have the stripe =(



I thought it just prevented burning? Hopefully it'll fade soon  
I see your location is NY, I'm going there in a few weeks, bring sun lotion?!


----------



## mandytmak

Wow I've enjoyed looking through this thread so much! Here are mine: WG half bracelet, and RG with rainbow stones. Bought more than two years back and I wear them over the weekends x


----------



## cupcake34

> Wow I've enjoyed looking through this thread so much! Here are mine: WG  half bracelet, and RG with rainbow stones. Bought more than two years  back and I wear them over the weekends x



Gorgeous!!! Could you post more pictures of your stack, especially of the rainbow bracelet?


----------



## momo721

mandytmak said:


> Wow I've enjoyed looking through this thread so much! Here are mine: WG half bracelet, and RG with rainbow stones. Bought more than two years back and I wear them over the weekends x



I would also love to see more pics! Just gorgeous! Btw do you notice any increased wear and tear from taking bracelet on/off over weekends? Just wondering since I would also have to take mine off every few weeks or so for work...


----------



## i_heart_fashion

I was told that it's not recommend to take it on and off frequently. My SA said that it could strip the screws.


----------



## einseine

chaveene said:


> I second Blue. I was told that you are only to polish your bracelet twice each lifetime.


 
Twice each lifetime!!!  I took off my WG 4-diamond one for the first time since December 2010.  I'll send it to the boutique for polishing.  I don't care the scratches, but my DH insists it should be polished...


----------



## Sweetyqbk

bex285 said:


> I thought it just prevented burning? Hopefully it'll fade soon
> I see your location is NY, I'm going there in a few weeks, bring sun lotion?!



Lol I am in NY but I got the burn in aruba. NYC is beautiful this time of year, I'm sure u will enjoy


----------



## mandytmak

cupcake34 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Could you post more pictures of your stack, especially of the rainbow bracelet?





momo721 said:


> I would also love to see more pics! Just gorgeous! Btw do you notice any increased wear and tear from taking bracelet on/off over weekends? Just wondering since I would also have to take mine off every few weeks or so for work...



Thank you guys! I have to take mine off because of work on weekdays, but I'll remember to post pictures when I wear them next  

I've also heard from many that it's not recommended to take them on and off so frequently. Indeed I've noticed that the screws get loose-ish at the end of the day and I get round that by tightening them back, although I know this is far from ideal. But I wonder if this is also due to the fact that my two bracelets kept knocking against each other, hence causing the screws to loosen? What are your thoughts tpf-ers? I suppose the next time I should just wear my rainbow bracelet and see if it makes any difference Hahaha, first world problems..!! Thanks in advance for humouring me


----------



## balenciaga-boy

For anyone who has had the love bracelet since 2000s, did any of you replace the screws as a form of 'maintenance'? 

Mine has no issues whatsoever, but just wondering if any of you did it anyways even if your love bracelet's screws have no issues?

I'm thinking whether or not I should do it because I tend to send things in for servicing (i.e. bags, watches, shoes) to prolong their lifespan , but I'm not so sure about how to maintain bracelets....


----------



## Babsiegirl

mandytmak said:


> Thank you guys! I have to take mine off because of work on weekdays, but I'll remember to post pictures when I wear them next
> 
> I've also heard from many that it's not recommended to take them on and off so frequently. Indeed I've noticed that the screws get loose-ish at the end of the day and I get round that by tightening them back, although I know this is far from ideal. But I wonder if this is also due to the fact that my two bracelets kept knocking against each other, hence causing the screws to loosen? What are your thoughts tpf-ers? I suppose the next time I should just wear my rainbow bracelet and see if it makes any difference Hahaha, first world problems..!! Thanks in advance for humouring me



I wear one bracelet and take it on and off all the time. I've had no issues with screws loosening!!!


----------



## bex285

Sweetyqbk said:


> Lol I am in NY but I got the burn in aruba. NYC is beautiful this time of year, I'm sure u will enjoy



Thanks! So excited


----------



## cupcake34

> Thank you guys! I have to take mine off because of work on weekdays, but I'll remember to post pictures when I wear them next



That would be great, thanks!


----------



## ratrat

Ohh love the rainbow bracelet ... one day!  

My w/e stack of Love ring & Love bracelet with simple tennis - Silver was the theme  (though silver line on the nail took Looooong time but still failed/peeled in the middle of party!!)


----------



## mandytmak

Babsiegirl said:


> I wear one bracelet and take it on and off all the time. I've had no issues with screws loosening!!!



Hi Babsiegirl, thanks for this, that's really comforting to know!!


----------



## Suzie

sw33p3a said:


> Hi everyone  I had no idea there was a Cartier Love Club on PurseForum, here are my babies, I wear them everyday and get them polished twice a year. First WG 10 diamond was purchased 2 years ago. Pink gold 10 diamond was a recent Christmas gift.



Wow, just gorgeous!


----------



## Lharding

Candice0985 said:


> my lips are sealed until I pick it come from sizing  hehe i'm evil!



Presenting Candice's baby Love...


----------



## Candice0985

Lharding said:


> Presenting Candice's baby Love...



thank you for posting! 

I was having technical difficulties


----------



## PurpleLo

Candice0985 said:


> thank you for posting!
> 
> I was having technical difficulties


But where is the picture? I click on the link but don't see anything. But baby love! Congratulations!


----------



## Candice0985

PurpleLo said:


> But where is the picture? I click on the link but don't see anything. But baby love! Congratulations!



I can see the picture! weird? maybe refresh your browser, it's definitely there 

and thanks! I love it!


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> thank you for posting!
> 
> I was having technical difficulties



Yay it's here! I was guessing the other bracelet with the single diamond and the circle, love this one so much! It looks great with your other bracelets too! I think it's yellow gold, is that right?


----------



## etk123

ratrat said:


> Ohh love the rainbow bracelet ... one day!
> 
> My w/e stack of Love ring & Love bracelet with simple tennis - Silver was the theme  (though silver line on the nail took Looooong time but still failed/peeled in the middle of party!!)



Beautiful


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Yay it's here! I was guessing the other bracelet with the single diamond and the circle, love this one so much! It looks great with your other bracelets too! I think it's yellow gold, is that right?



haha it was between the baby love or the other one with the flat circle love and 1 diamond! you know my tastes so well 

yes its YG


----------



## PurpleLo

I still can't see it. Grr.. Opened and closed my browser and still nothing. Will try again later.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Finally came! The YG half diamond love. Thanks to all the enabling pix and advice - I plan to wear it 24/7.


----------



## Bethc

xiaoxiao said:


> Finally came! The YG half diamond love. Thanks to all the enabling pix and advice - I plan to wear it 24/7.
> 
> View attachment 2171874



Hi!!  Congrats, love it!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Bethc said:


> Hi!!  Congrats, love it!!



Long time Beth! Hope you are well and thanks!


----------



## einseine

Beautiful!!  Especially love WG Love ring & bracelet combo!!!



ratrat said:


> Ohh love the rainbow bracelet ... one day!
> 
> My w/e stack of Love ring & Love bracelet with simple tennis - Silver was the theme  (though silver line on the nail took Looooong time but still failed/peeled in the middle of party!!)


----------



## etk123

lanasyogamama said:


> I came *thisclose* to losing a screw this morning!  I was in the bathroom when I heard a little something hit the ground, and it looked like an earring back.  I almost died when I saw it was a screw from my bracelet!
> 
> I was able to screw it on with my thumbnail but I was sooooo nervous the while walk to the train station, I'm on the train home now and I can't wait to get home and screw it on better.
> 
> Such a close all though. I walked for like 6 hours all over NYC yesterday, I'm so thankful I didn't lose the bracelet.



Ugh that's awful! What do you think made it loose? Are you wearing it?


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> haha it was between the baby love or the other one with the flat circle love and 1 diamond! you know my tastes so well
> 
> yes its YG



Soooo rich looking with the diamond bar bracelet, I love the combo of the pave and yellow gold, it looks regal.


----------



## lanasyogamama

etk123 said:


> Ugh that's awful! What do you think made it loose? Are you wearing it?



I hadn't tightened it in awhile, I really don't know why it happened.  Yes, I am wearing it.  



etk123 said:


> Soooo rich looking with the diamond bar bracelet, I love the combo of the pave and yellow gold, it looks regal.



I can't see the pics either


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Soooo rich looking with the diamond bar bracelet, I love the combo of the pave and yellow gold, it looks regal.



thanks! I love this particular combination as well, a little sparkle, colour mix and YG  it's easy to make me happy lol


----------



## Candice0985

lanasyogamama said:


> I hadn't tightened it in awhile, I really don't know why it happened.  Yes, I am wearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the pics either



oh no! I wonder why so many people cannot see the pics?

btw good thing you caught that screw! you're very lucky


----------



## bellapurse

Candice, I'm dying to see your new piece but can't . Anyhow, enjoy it in good health!


----------



## etk123

Lets see if this works...
Candice's new baby love bracelet


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> oh no! I wonder why so many people cannot see the pics?
> 
> btw good thing you caught that screw! you're very lucky



Hope you don't mind I reposted your pic!


----------



## lanasyogamama

etk123 said:


> Lets see if this works...
> Candice's new baby love bracelet
> View attachment 2172266



Oooooh!  I love it!  I was eyeing the necklace last weekend.  

How many bracelets do you own?  Spill!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Hope you don't mind I reposted your pic!



no I appreciate it, thanks


----------



## Candice0985

lanasyogamama said:


> Oooooh!  I love it!  I was eyeing the necklace last weekend.
> 
> How many bracelets do you own?  Spill!


Thanks!

haha I think I own  around 15 or 20? :shame: ranging from $7.00-H&M to my most expensive RG love.


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> Lets see if this works...
> Candice's new baby love bracelet
> View attachment 2172266


 
Thanks etk!  It worked!!

Candice congrats!!!  Your new baby love is very pretty!!
Could you stack all your bracelets??  I'm sure it would work!


----------



## Chanelle

etk123 said:


> Lets see if this works...
> Candice's new baby love bracelet
> View attachment 2172266



very beautiful !! 

can i know what is the middle bracelet?  which brand please ?

TIA


----------



## PurpleLo

etk123 said:


> Lets see if this works...
> Candice's new baby love bracelet
> View attachment 2172266


Aha! Now I see it! It looks lovely.


----------



## karo

xiaoxiao said:


> Finally came! The YG half diamond love. Thanks to all the enabling pix and advice - I plan to wear it 24/7.
> 
> View attachment 2171874



Congratulations! It's gorgeous! Love your stack.


----------



## karo

Lharding said:


> Presenting Candice's baby Love...
> 
> [IMG]http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=10968&pictureid=103037[/IMG]



Congratulations! It's gorgeous! I'm thinkig about grttin it too! I'm just a little afraid if it's not too delicate for casual wear... What do you think?


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Thanks etk!  It worked!!
> 
> Candice congrats!!!  Your new baby love is very pretty!!
> Could you stack all your bracelets??  I'm sure it would work!


thanks einseine!

i'm sure I could it would be a big massive jumble of chain bracelets though! 



Chanelle said:


> very beautiful !!
> 
> can i know what is the middle bracelet?  which brand please ?
> 
> TIA


Hi Chanelle it's a diamond bar bracelet from Blue Nile in YG I wear it all the time!



PurpleLo said:


> Aha! Now I see it! It looks lovely.


success! glad you can see the pics now, and thanks 



karo said:


> Congratulations! It's gorgeous! I'm thinkig about grttin it too! I'm just a little afraid if it's not too delicate for casual wear... What do you think?


no it's not delicate at all, it might look that way but the chain itself is double the thickness of my blue nile bracelet and tiffany dbty. definitely strong enough for daily wear!


----------



## xiaoxiao

karo said:


> Congratulations! It's gorgeous! Love your stack.



Thank you! I think this is how I will wear them together on a daily basis. Love brackets are addictive!


----------



## Candice0985

xiaoxiao said:


> Thank you! I think this is how I will wear them together on a daily basis. Love brackets are addictive!
> 
> View attachment 2172876



love this! is your other bracelet Cartier as well? I always forget the name of this collection


----------



## Alex200775

My first Cartier Love in WG. Purchased by Hubby on Monday!!!! Getting used to wearing it 24/7, can't stop looking at it. Already planning next one!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Candice0985 said:


> love this! is your other bracelet Cartier as well? I always forget the name of this collection



Yes! Thanks for noticing. My mom bought this and the matching necklace way back in the 90's and she gave it to me as my push present (for the lack of better words lol). And here is an evil eye bracelet I purchase in a recent trip to Greece together with the rest of my left arm candy. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## phillj12

Alex200775 said:


> My first Cartier Love in WG. Purchased by Hubby on Monday!!!! Getting used to wearing it 24/7, can't stop looking at it. Already planning next one!!!



Aww, so sweet! Love it! Very exciting!


----------



## TechPrincess

For the ladies who have used locktite with their loves, how have you removed it later? I have 2 wg loves that were put on with locktite - I was contemplating removing one and gifting it to my daughter - I can only loosen 1 screw on each bracelet - nice right lol. I am not sure why one screw held tighter than the other but you know how it goes lol..


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> thanks einseine!
> 
> i'm sure I could it would be a big massive jumble of chain bracelets though!


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

lanasyogamama said:


> I came *thisclose* to losing a screw this morning!  I was in the bathroom when I heard a little something hit the ground, and it looked like an earring back.  I almost died when I saw it was a screw from my bracelet!
> 
> I was able to screw it on with my thumbnail but I was sooooo nervous the while walk to the train station, I'm on the train home now and I can't wait to get home and screw it on better.
> 
> Such a close all though. I walked for like 6 hours all over NYC yesterday, I'm so thankful I didn't lose the bracelet.



Ahh! After reading your post I became super paranoid! Now I check my screws constantly!! Thank goodness you didn't lose your bracelet!!


----------



## Chanelle

Candice0985 said:


> Hi Chanelle it's a diamond bar bracelet from Blue Nile in YG I wear it all the time!



thanks a lot, i visit the site and put it in my wish list hope to get it next month


----------



## Candice0985

Chanelle said:


> thanks a lot, i visit the site and put it in my wish list hope to get it next month


excellent! it really is a great piece. the diamond clarity on paper doesn't look good but this little bracelet is a sparkler!
even when I picked up my new baby love bracelet at Cartier the SA's asked where it was from and commented that they wanted it


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


>





i'll do a random too many bracelets pic one day when i'm bored!


----------



## LoveMeSomeBags

lanasyogamama said:


> I hadn't tightened it in awhile, I really don't know why it happened.  Yes, I am wearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the pics either


Can I ask whether your Love has the old or new screw system? I assume old, as you mentioned a screw was on the floor (Yikes! I would have freaked out!!), but I thought screw-loosening was a problem with mainly the newer system.


----------



## omniavincitamor

Candice0985 said:


> thank you for posting!
> 
> I was having technical difficulties



Such a cute bracelet, I love it!!!



xiaoxiao said:


> Finally came! The YG half diamond love. Thanks to all the enabling pix and advice - I plan to wear it 24/7.
> 
> View attachment 2171874



A 6 diamond Love!?!?! It's gorgeous!!!



Alex200775 said:


> My first Cartier Love in WG. Purchased by Hubby on Monday!!!! Getting used to wearing it 24/7, can't stop looking at it. Already planning next one!!!



I'm becoming fonder of the Love in WG every time I see it. It looks great, congratulations!


----------



## lanasyogamama

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Ahh! After reading your post I became super paranoid! Now I check my screws constantly!! Thank goodness you didn't lose your bracelet!!



I know, I am really really lucky.  



LoveMeSomeBags said:


> Can I ask whether your Love has the old or new screw system? I assume old, as you mentioned a screw was on the floor (Yikes! I would have freaked out!!), but I thought screw-loosening was a problem with mainly the newer system.



Yes, old.  This is the second time.  The first time I just noticed it loosened, not OUT.  I am worried that the banging against the Clou is the culprit.


----------



## Gator bag lady

For those TPFers who used lock tight, how long did it work for?  I have two yg loves and my newer one unscrews itself on a daily basis 
Does the lock tight come lose with water wear bc of showering? Do you have to reaply on a regular basis? TIA very much!


----------



## etk123

lanasyogamama said:


> Yes, old.  This is the second time.  The first time I just noticed it loosened, not OUT.  [I*]I am worried that the banging against the Clou is the culprit.*[/I]



This makes sense.


----------



## avcbob

Gator-

We used Loctite on one of my wife's Loves and no more loose screws and they are as tight as the day we put them in about a year ago.  Loctite doesn't dissolve in water.  I don't know if it's common knowledge, but there are three screw systems.  The old (Type 1), the newer (Type 2) which is more like the old and the completely new.  One of my wife's is the old and one is the newer type 2.  The type 2 screws are shorter, come loose easier and needed the Loctite.

Where in California are you?  We're in LA.





Gator bag lady said:


> For those TPFers who used lock tight, how long did it work for?  I have two yg loves and my newer one unscrews itself on a daily basis
> Does the lock tight come lose with water wear bc of showering? Do you have to reaply on a regular basis? TIA very much!


----------



## Gator bag lady

avcbob said:


> Gator-
> 
> We used Loctite on one of my wife's Loves and no more loose screws and they are as tight as the day we put them in about a year ago.  Loctite doesn't dissolve in water.  I don't know if it's common knowledge, but there are three screw systems.  The old (Type 1), the newer (Type 2) which is more like the old and the completely new.  One of my wife's is the old and one is the newer type 2.  The type 2 screws are shorter, come loose easier and needed the Loctite.
> 
> Where in California are you?  We're in LA.



Hi Bob!
Thanks for the info!!
I'm closest to the BH store. I called about having them use the loctite on my bracelet and one of the SA's told me that it would only last for 3 weeks. That didnt sound right to me so I thought TPF would be the best place to find out 
I think I have the same set up as your wife. I have a new one and my older one is from last year but screws do not completely come out on either bracelet. 
My older ones screw is completely flush while my brand new ones screws stick out just a little. My new new one with the screw sticking out just a little is the problem one. Are the screws on your wife's bracelet completely flush or do they stick out just barely? Or does she have one of each like me?


----------



## LoveMeSomeBags

lanasyogamama said:


> I know, I am really really lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, old.  This is the second time.  The first time I just noticed it loosened, not OUT.  I am worried that the banging against the Clou is the culprit.


Oh no! I hope that isn't the case. Have you tried flipping the JUC around so that edge with the nail point (versus the nail head, as I think you were wearing it? Flat edge against flat edge versus nail head against Love...) is lined up with the LOVE? Might be less impact this way. 

What do you think about wearing them separately on each hand? Too much 24/7 arm real estate taken up?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I actually thought the way I had them would minimize impact, since normally it's just the nail head that hits, like this 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Left hand isn't an option.  My darling BB lives there


----------



## LoveMeSomeBags

lanasyogamama said:


> I actually thought the way I had them would minimize impact, since normally it's just the nail head that hits, like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175827
> 
> 
> Left hand isn't an option.  My darling BB lives there
> View attachment 2175829


It is _such_ a darling BB!  Yes, I see what you mean. Less surface area of the JUC actually coming in contact with the Love. I guess I was thinking that as the nail head sticks out, the Love would actually get jostled/clang against it more than if two flat edges touched. Hopefully this was just a freak screw loosening incident


----------



## Jetsetmax

A few quick photos of my new Love.  Got it just before the price increase.  Already have it in RG, now I have it in WG for my white metal watches. 







With a few toys.


----------



## gix2lee

Hello there! I was wondering if anyone has pics that show the new screw system and what the actual difference between the new and the old system is? I have a WG Love bangle from 2006 and a PG Love bangle from 2008 and have never had any problems ... but I've never removed them since I bought them. My SA told me (back then) that the screws get lose when it's removed frequently so I've kept them on. And on another subject, I am wondering if anyone has noticed the pink-tinge in their PG LOVE bangle fade? It's looking more like YG than pink especially when next to my Love ring, Love mini earrings and BabyLove necklace (all in PG) which I don't wear 24/7. I haven't had a chance to ask my SA about that; I've been side tracked with collecting VCA RG Vintage Alhambras. Thanks! Love this thread ... it's so educational


----------



## Jetsetmax

gix2lee said:


> Hello there! I was wondering if anyone has pics that show the new screw system and what the actual difference between the new and the old system is? I have a WG Love bangle from 2006 and a PG Love bangle from 2008 and have never had any problems ... but I've never removed them since I bought them. My SA told me (back then) that the screws get lose when it's removed frequently so I've kept them on. And on another subject, I am wondering if anyone has noticed the pink-tinge in their PG LOVE bangle fade? It's looking more like YG than pink especially when next to my Love ring, Love mini earrings and BabyLove necklace (all in PG) which I don't wear 24/7. I haven't had a chance to ask my SA about that; I've been side tracked with collecting VCA RG Vintage Alhambras. Thanks! Love this thread ... it's so educational



The new system is that the bracelet sections fit together a bit differently, and the screws do not come all the way out of the bracelet. So rather than the 4 distinct pieces of the old system 2 screws + 1 upper +1 lower bracelet section, there are just 2 distinct separate pieces 1 upper and 1 lower bracelet section with the screws permanently attached.   I haven't taken a picture of that part of the bracelet yet.  I just bought a WG Love bracelet with the new system before the most recent price increase.

I also have a PG Love bracelet from 2008, which has the old system.  I rarely take it off and have not had problems with the screws loosening...I've heard that is more of an issue with the new system.  However, people can use Loctite to prevent that from happening (it comes in different strengths...I'd choose easy or medium).   I have experienced that the PG fades to more of a YG tone.  I've read its from exposure to chemicals in water when you shower or swim in a pool.  My PG Love is now a closer match to my YG watches than to my PG Louis Cartier Tank XL.


----------



## Spice Girl

I agree on the new screw system. But how does one separate the two halves of to fit over the wrist?

I have 9 in my Cartier family and I check the screws many times throughout the day and evening.

I only wear 8 out of the 9 because the one that I do not wear the screws loosen to much faster than the newer bracelets do.

Soon I am going to purchased 3 of the PAVE type Cartier's.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Spice Girl said:


> I agree on the new screw system. But how does one separate the two halves of to fit over the wrist?



The screws unscrew just enough to separate the 2 halves, but the screws do not come out all the way.


----------



## Spice Girl

Ok I know design. I just forgot how those look. I did look at the new design earlier and yes quite nice.  But.....if the screws do happen to loosen would not the bracelet fall off the arm?


----------



## Jetsetmax

Spice Girl said:


> Ok I know design. I just forgot how those look. I did look at the new design earlier and yes quite nice.  But.....if the screws do happen to loosen would not the bracelet fall off the arm?



If both loosen enough at the same time, then yes it could fall off.  So is someone has one with very loose screws they might want to consider some loctite.


----------



## greenstars

Hi ! I just saw this new silk Love bracelet on Cartier's website and i love it, do any of you own it ? 
What do you think about it ?


----------



## Tygriss

greenstars said:


> Hi ! I just saw this new silk Love bracelet on Cartier's website and i love it, do any of you own it ?
> What do you think about it ?


I got one years ago when they first came out and wore it all the time. The silk cord became frayed and I ended up wearing the little love loop as a pendant on a plain 18kt chain. I understand they can replace the cord for you, but I didn't want to bother with it


----------



## QTbebe

Jetsetmax said:


> A few quick photos of my new Love.  Got it just before the price increase.  Already have it in RG, now I have it in WG for my white metal watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a few toys.



I have a question for all you Cartier owners I recently purchased 2 love rings, one in white gold and one in yellow gold, cause i liked both and thought it would depend on my mood which one I wear. However the certificate just came in that LOVE envelope not with the red hard over in the pic above. does that cover only comes with love bracelets/necklaces? or should I get that for my rings as well? I would love to get that cover to keep my certificate safe.


----------



## Jetsetmax

QTbebe said:


> I have a question for all you Cartier owners I recently purchased 2 love rings, one in white gold and one in yellow gold, cause i liked both and thought it would depend on my mood which one I wear. However the certificate just came in that LOVE envelope not with the red hard over in the pic above. does that cover only comes with love bracelets/necklaces? or should I get that for my rings as well? I would love to get that cover to keep my certificate safe.



You should have 2 certificates, as each ring should have its own serial #, unless they gave you a cert that allows them to list 2 items.  As for the hard red cover, just call the boutique you got it from and ask them to send it to you.  I have never bought a ring from them, but I  have 2 sets trinity(yg, rg, wg) cuff links from Cartier and each came with its own cert and hard red cover.


----------



## elliesaurus

QTbebe said:


> I have a question for all you Cartier owners I recently purchased 2 love rings, one in white gold and one in yellow gold, cause i liked both and thought it would depend on my mood which one I wear. However the certificate just came in that LOVE envelope not with the red hard over in the pic above. does that cover only comes with love bracelets/necklaces? or should I get that for my rings as well? I would love to get that cover to keep my certificate safe.



I have a pair of trinity rings and they each came with the red hard cover. HTH!


----------



## bex285

greenstars said:


> Hi ! I just saw this new silk Love bracelet on Cartier's website and i love it, do any of you own it ?
> What do you think about it ?



Love this


----------



## ChaneLisette

My new WG Love bracelet for Mother's Day. It feels a little big on my arm but I am sure I will get used to it. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Yorelica

ChaneLisette said:


> My new WG Love bracelet for Mother's Day. It feels a little big on my arm but I am sure I will get used to it. Thanks for letting me share!



Oh beautiful!!! love it


----------



## karo

ChaneLisette said:


> My new WG Love bracelet for Mother's Day. It feels a little big on my arm but I am sure I will get used to it. Thanks for letting me share!



Congratulations! It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## rabbits

QTbebe said:


> I have a question for all you Cartier owners I recently purchased 2 love rings, one in white gold and one in yellow gold, cause i liked both and thought it would depend on my mood which one I wear. However the certificate just came in that LOVE envelope not with the red hard over in the pic above. does that cover only comes with love bracelets/necklaces? or should I get that for my rings as well? I would love to get that cover to keep my certificate safe.


 
My love ring came without the card but I don't think it would be a problem asking for it. They threw in the cleaning kit as well.


----------



## Candice0985

my baby love came with a paper certificate in an envelope. but my baby trinity on a silk cord came with the hardcover red cert.

so I'm not sure what applies or not? maybe they're slowly switching over to the paper certs?


----------



## cartier_love

ChaneLisette said:


> My new WG Love bracelet for Mother's Day. It feels a little big on my arm but I am sure I will get used to it. Thanks for letting me share!


 
Looks great on you!


----------



## GucciObsessed

Beautiful WG love bracelet!! Congratulations! I have one as well and mine is bigger than it should be (I have a size 18 and my wrist is 5.75"). I love it looser!


----------



## chicmom78

Candice0985 said:


> my baby love came with a paper certificate in an envelope. but my baby trinity on a silk cord came with the hardcover red cert.
> 
> so I'm not sure what applies or not? maybe they're slowly switching over to the paper certs?



My love bracelet came with a paper cert in a envelope too


----------



## bex285

greenstars said:


> Hi ! I just saw this new silk Love bracelet on Cartier's website and i love it, do any of you own it ?
> What do you think about it ?



Sorry to be a pain, but do you know the price of this? Can't find it online at all!


----------



## phillj12

ChaneLisette said:


> My new WG Love bracelet for Mother's Day. It feels a little big on my arm but I am sure I will get used to it. Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous! What an amazing Mother's Day Gift! Mine is loose too but for me it'sy re comfortable that way! Enjoy!


----------



## QTbebe

Jetsetmax said:


> You should have 2 certificates, as each ring should have its own serial #, unless they gave you a cert that allows them to list 2 items.  As for the hard red cover, just call the boutique you got it from and ask them to send it to you.  I have never bought a ring from them, but I  have 2 sets trinity(yg, rg, wg) cuff links from Cartier and each came with its own cert and hard red cover.



I got 2 certs, one for each of the ring but they all came in a regular small envelope with LOVE on the front, and not that hard red cover. I want to go back and ask for the hard red cover for the certs. I bought it myself at the boutique, but it seems like the SA was rushing me out of the store as soon as she gave me the bag :s so I didn't bother till I saw everyone's certs came in a nice hard red cover.


----------



## Jetsetmax

All of my gold jewelry purchase from Cartier has come with the hard red cover for the certs.  Just call the sales person and ask her to send them to you.  Congrats on your purchases!


----------



## greenstars

I went to Cartier to try the new silk cord and i did not resist ... :shame: Thanks to everyone for the help !


----------



## PurpleLo

greenstars said:


> I went to Cartier to try the new silk cord and i did not resist ... :shame: Thanks to everyone for the help !


Looks great!


----------



## CATEYES

greenstars said:


> I went to Cartier to try the new silk cord and i did not resist ... :shame: Thanks to everyone for the help !


Love the hot pink-congrats!


----------



## Babsiegirl

QTbebe said:


> I got 2 certs, one for each of the ring but they all came in a regular small envelope with LOVE on the front, and not that hard red cover. I want to go back and ask for the hard red cover for the certs. I bought it myself at the boutique, but it seems like the SA was rushing me out of the store as soon as she gave me the bag :s so I didn't bother till I saw everyone's certs came in a nice hard red cover.



I was at the North Park boutique in Dallas and the SA said the Love collection comes with certificates in plain envelopes. If you want a hard folder they will give you one.  The Love pieces I ordered from the e-boutique automatically come with a hard cover.


----------



## QTbebe

Babsiegirl said:


> I was at the North Park boutique in Dallas and the SA said the Love collection comes with certificates in plain envelopes. If you want a hard folder they will give you one.  The Love pieces I ordered from the e-boutique automatically come with a hard cover.



I saw most people here have the red cover, I guess I will go in and ask for it. The boutique I bought it from is quite far, however there is a closer one. I will bring my certs and ask for the cover I guess. The envelope is really normal and can easily be misplaced and thrown out.


----------



## JennRN

Had some issues with my YG Love 4 diamond and had to get it exchanged. My SA at Cartier Yorkdale in Toronto Kin exchanged my bracelet and made the cutest, tiniest Charity Bracelet for my 2 yr old...


----------



## JennRN

I highly recommend my Sales Associate Kin Lung at Cartier Yorkdale in Toronto. She is knowledgeable and always happy to help. Customer service is excellent. She's been with the company for a long time!

She surprised me with the Charity Bracelet for my 2 yr old daughter (no charge)!


----------



## phillj12

greenstars said:


> i went to cartier to try the new silk cord and i did not resist ... :shame: Thanks to everyone for the help !



absolutely love this combo!


----------



## PurpleLo

JennRN said:


> I highly recommend my Sales Associate Kin Lung at Cartier Yorkdale in Toronto. She is knowledgeable and always happy to help. Customer service is excellent. She's been with the company for a long time!
> 
> She surprised me with the Charity Bracelet for my 2 yr old daughter (no charge)!


That is just too cute. She's stylish like her mama


----------



## JennRN

Thanks PurpleLo!


----------



## bex285

greenstars said:


> I went to Cartier to try the new silk cord and i did not resist ... :shame: Thanks to everyone for the help !


It's even nicer on! Congrats 



JennRN said:


> Had some issues with my YG Love 4 diamond and had to get it exchanged. My SA at Cartier Yorkdale in Toronto Kin exchanged my bracelet and made the cutest, tiniest Charity Bracelet for my 2 yr old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2181688
> 
> 
> View attachment 2181689


Far too cute. How sweet of the SA.


----------



## Babsiegirl

bex285 said:


> Sorry to be a pain, but do you know the price of this? Can't find it online at all!



I picked one up on our way through Dallas. It's $1220. The only place I found it online was the French website. I don't know why the US website doesn't have it!!


----------



## karo

greenstars said:


> I went to Cartier to try the new silk cord and i did not resist ... :shame: Thanks to everyone for the help !


Stunning stack! The silk cord Love is gorgeous.


----------



## QTbebe

JennRN said:


> Had some issues with my YG Love 4 diamond and had to get it exchanged. My SA at Cartier Yorkdale in Toronto Kin exchanged my bracelet and made the cutest, tiniest Charity Bracelet for my 2 yr old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2181688
> 
> 
> View attachment 2181689



That's so sweet of your SA!!


----------



## cvu79

Just picked up a YG love bracelet today. Can you guys reassure me that this is not too small? I was sized for 18 but decided to get a 20 and now I'm worried I should have gotten a 21?


----------



## PurpleLo

cvu79 said:


> Just picked up a YG love bracelet today. Can you guys reassure me that this is not too small? I was sized for 18 but decided to get a 20 and now I'm worried I should have gotten a 21?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182417


Looks nice to me. Does it feel comfortable?


----------



## cvu79

PurpleLo said:


> Looks nice to me. Does it feel comfortable?



I guess so, I don't usually wear bangles so I don't really know.


----------



## phillj12

cvu79 said:


> Just picked up a YG love bracelet today. Can you guys reassure me that this is not too small? I was sized for 18 but decided to get a 20 and now I'm worried I should have gotten a 21?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182417



It doesn't look too small to me. the top part of your wrist is so tiny it seems like there is plenty of room. Do you want it to slide further up your arm (in the direction of your elbow)? I think if it was bigger it would be too loose near your hand.


----------



## cvu79

phillj12 said:


> It doesn't look too small to me. the top part of your wrist is so tiny it seems like there is plenty of room. Do you want it to slide further up your arm (in the direction of your elbow)? I think if it was bigger it would be too loose near your hand.



I think you're right, it would be too loose near my hand. Maybe I just need to accept that I have fat armssigh. LOL.


----------



## phillj12

cvu79 said:


> I think you're right, it would be too loose near my hand. Maybe I just need to accept that I have fat armssigh. LOL.



No!! It's beautiful and so are your arms!! If you aren't 100% about fit, can u go try the bigger...then you will know the size you have is right.


----------



## luvmy3girls

I'm so happy right now!! Just got this from hubby for 20 year anniversary


----------



## luvmy3girls

Pic of it on


----------



## luvmy3girls

Oops forgot pic


----------



## Megan29

Hi everyone!

About a week ago I purchased a Cartier love bracelet in RG, no diamonds, size 16.
Even though it already has a few small scratches, I absolutely love it. However, one of the screws is constantly leaving indentations on my skin. Has this happened to anyone else? What can I do about it?

Thank you!
Megan


----------



## Megan29

luvmy3girls said:


> Oops forgot pic
> View attachment 2183246


Wow it's gorgeous! Enjoy it!
I also just got one, I am so happy too!
I like how your Love looks stacked with your Yurman bracelet.


----------



## JOJA

Megan29 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> About a week ago I purchased a Cartier love bracelet in RG, no diamonds, size 16.
> Even though it already has a few small scratches, I absolutely love it. However, one of the screws is constantly leaving indentations on my skin. Has this happened to anyone else? What can I do about it?
> 
> Thank you!
> Megan




Congrats on the bracelet!  It took my skin about 2 weeks to get used to the screws.  I also have the size 16.  I've had it a little over a month now and I don't even feel it on me anymore.  When it gets VERY hot out it will stick a tiny bit, but I just move it and it stops sticking.   
Enjoy your love!!  In time your skin will get used to it!! :


----------



## phillj12

Megan29 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> About a week ago I purchased a Cartier love bracelet in RG, no diamonds, size 16.
> Even though it already has a few small scratches, I absolutely love it. However, one of the screws is constantly leaving indentations on my skin. Has this happened to anyone else? What can I do about it?
> 
> Thank you!
> Megan



Went thru the same thing with a 16. I would call your SA and see if you can exchange and if so, just go try 17. For me, the moment I put on the 17 it was a huge sigh of relief. It's def loose On me but it no longer leaves marks. However, most ladies on here wear them more fitted than me so I guess they got used to it. I didn't. What size is your wrist? I'm a 14.75cm. A size 16.5 would be my perfect size...but that doesn't exist. Good luck!


----------



## phillj12

luvmy3girls said:


> Oops forgot pic
> View attachment 2183246



LOVE IT! Congrats!


----------



## Peggician

greenstars said:


> I went to Cartier to try the new silk cord and i did not resist ... :shame: Thanks to everyone for the help !


Does the two rings of the silk cord often fall under the wrist due to its weight/gravity?


----------



## Jetsetmax

Megan29 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> About a week ago I purchased a Cartier love bracelet in RG, no diamonds, size 16.
> Even though it already has a few small scratches, I absolutely love it. However, one of the screws is constantly leaving indentations on my skin. Has this happened to anyone else? What can I do about it?
> 
> Thank you!
> Megan



If you aren't sure about the size, bring it back and try the next size up.  I  would do this before putting any more scratches on the bracelet that you brought home.  Good luck with whatever you decide and congrats!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Hi- those of you who have the silk corded bracelets, how do you put them on yourself and make it tight? So far DH has tightened it for me. I can take it off myself. TIA


----------



## etk123

cvu79 said:


> Just picked up a YG love bracelet today. Can you guys reassure me that this is not too small? I was sized for 18 but decided to get a 20 and now I'm worried I should have gotten a 21?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182417


It looks perfect to me!


luvmy3girls said:


> I'm so happy right now!! Just got this from hubby for 20 year anniversary
> View attachment 2183244


Yay!! Happy anniversary!


Megan29 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> About a week ago I purchased a Cartier love bracelet in RG, no diamonds, size 16.
> Even though it already has a few small scratches, I absolutely love it. However, one of the screws is constantly leaving indentations on my skin. Has this happened to anyone else? What can I do about it?
> 
> Thank you!
> Megan


Maybe you should see if you can exchange it for a 17, constantly leaving marks doesn't seem comfortable. I only get marks when it's in an awkward position, normally it moves around a little bit as I do.


----------



## rm_petite

Hello everyone,

   Will it be cheaper to buy a Cartier Love Bracelet in Paris?  I will be going to Paris this August for A few days. Please give me an input where to shop for a luxury brands. Thank you!


----------



## luvmy3girls

greenstars said:


> I went to Cartier to try the new silk cord and i did not resist ... :shame: Thanks to everyone for the help !



Love it! What was the price on it? Thanks


----------



## ChaneLisette

Megan29 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> About a week ago I purchased a Cartier love bracelet in RG, no diamonds, size 16.
> Even though it already has a few small scratches, I absolutely love it. However, one of the screws is constantly leaving indentations on my skin. Has this happened to anyone else? What can I do about it?
> 
> Thank you!
> Megan



Mine has been doing this too. I have a size 16 and it is big on me but it leaves the indentation when it slides sideways up to my elbow. I figure I will get used to it.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Babsiegirl said:


> Hi- those of you who have the silk corded bracelets, how do you put them on yourself and make it tight? So far DH has tightened it for me. I can take it off myself. TIA



I usually use my lips before I put any gloss on to hold each side of the cord. I am sure I look funny but I do it before I leave the house so no one sees me.


----------



## ChaneLisette

phillj12 said:


> Gorgeous! What an amazing Mother's Day Gift! Mine is loose too but for me it'sy re comfortable that way! Enjoy!





Thanks! I am getting used to it and am not minding it moving so much.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Yorelica said:


> Oh beautiful!!! love it





karo said:


> Congratulations! It's gorgeous!!!





cartier_love said:


> Looks great on you!





GucciObsessed said:


> Beautiful WG love bracelet!! Congratulations! I have one as well and mine is bigger than it should be (I have a size 18 and my wrist is 5.75"). I love it looser!



Thank you all for your kind words! I am really enjoying it and cannot wait to add another one to my collection.


----------



## Babsiegirl

ChaneLisette said:


> I usually use my lips before I put any gloss on to hold each side of the cord. I am sure I look funny but I do it before I leave the house so no one sees me.



Never thought of that!!! Thanks. I'll give it a try.


----------



## luvmy3girls

ChaneLisette said:


> I usually use my lips before I put any gloss on to hold each side of the cord. I am sure I look funny but I do it before I leave the house so no one sees me.



Haha...I do the same


----------



## EMMAS80

You can ask them the price, then you can compare.
On there website you can send a mail "price request"
Good luck! Don't forget the vatfree!


----------



## Jetsetmax

Go on line and choose the country/region you want a price info from.  I found that a Love bracelet would cost me about $500 more in Nice that here in the US.  That is only taking into account the currency exchange rate.  Remember if you put it on a credit card as there will be a % charged for changing the currency from Euros into your home currency (call your credit card and find out the %, as it can vary).


----------



## LoveObsessed

Hi Everyone!  I just joined TPF finally after years of lusting and drooling over everyone's pretty jewelry every time I Googled something I like.  I've been "slightly" obsessed with the Cartier Love Bracelet since I first saw one on someone in 1999.  *sigh*  I wish I had just saved up the $ and bought one for myself instead of waiting on my longtime ex and my now husband to ever pony up and buy one for me! The price has basically quadrupled!  :/

Well, two days after joining, my obsession has now grown to include a Love ring, a DBTY bracelet, and a CDC.  Eek!  I know that all those will only ever be all mine in my sweet dreams.  *double sigh*  At least I can drool over lots of pretty collections here.  So that's my long intro!


----------



## elliesaurus

I got my Love in France and my fiancé's bank account deeply regrets it. We got it almost 2 years ago and it cost around $6000 usd after factoring exchange rates and credit card transaction fees. It's still a great reminder of how much fun we had during that trip but I wish I had the foresight to ask about the prices in the US before we bought it.


----------



## Astaroth

The Cartier.fr website gives the prices for their items, so the standard rose gold love bracelet is 5,100 euro so us$6,565 using the official exchange rates but as others have said, the exchange rates you will get are presumably worse.

Remember however there may be some tax you can reclaim as sales tax is 19.6% but I dont know if the US ever charges for importing personal items as they do here in the UK (I dont believe they do but not having lived in the US I dont know)


----------



## Michael Jones

Paris is the city known for romance so no doubt that the jewelry available in this city is magnificent and a preferred choice for many people to make a purchase for themselves or their loved ones. So if you are visiting there then buying stuff that you have been longing is a right choice.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Astaroth said:


> The Cartier.fr website gives the prices for their items, so the standard rose gold love bracelet is 5,100 euro so us$6,565 using the official exchange rates but as others have said, the exchange rates you will get are presumably worse.
> 
> Remember however there may be some tax you can reclaim as sales tax is 19.6% but I dont know if the US ever charges for importing personal items as they do here in the UK (I dont believe they do but not having lived in the US I dont know)



The 5,100 Euros is before the 19.6% tax. So its still more.

 You are supposed to declare any purchases made abroad when you come back into the states.  Not everyone declares it, but if you get caught trying to sneak it in, I believe they can charge a higher rate than if you just declared it (maybe as a penalty).  Also, tax rates are far less in the US than in Europe.  If you live in a state without a Cartier (or Van Cleef), you can have it shipped from a Boutique in the US to your home and they don't charge you a tax.

In the end, its still less to buy it in the US when one factors in currency conversion, the added charge if its on a credit card (currency conversion fee), and applicable taxes if any.


----------



## bex285

Babsiegirl said:


> I picked one up on our way through Dallas. It's $1220. The only place I found it online was the French website. I don't know why the US website doesn't have it!!



Cool, thanks! Yeah the UK one doesn't have it either, odd! It's really pretty


----------



## bex285

LoveObsessed said:


> Hi Everyone!  I just joined TPF finally after years of lusting and drooling over everyone's pretty jewelry every time I Googled something I like.  I've been "slightly" obsessed with the Cartier Love Bracelet since I first saw one on someone in 1999.  *sigh*  I wish I had just saved up the $ and bought one for myself instead of waiting on my longtime ex and my now husband to ever pony up and buy one for me! The price has basically quadrupled!  :/
> 
> Well, two days after joining, my obsession has now grown to include a Love ring, a DBTY bracelet, and a CDC.  Eek!  I know that all those will only ever be all mine in my sweet dreams.  *double sigh*  At least I can drool over lots of pretty collections here.  So that's my long intro!



Haha, know the feeling! My wish list was non-existant till I came across this forum!


----------



## Babsiegirl

bex285 said:


> Cool, thanks! Yeah the UK one doesn't have it either, odd! It's really pretty



Thanks!! Cartier needs to get busy and update all their websites!!!


----------



## Carnel

No, the 5.100 &#8364; is with VAT included...in France all prices are shown with all taxes included.


----------



## LDDChanel

luvmy3girls said:


> I'm so happy right now!! Just got this from hubby for 20 year anniversary
> View attachment 2183244


Congrats! It's beautiful


----------



## rm_petite

Thank you for all the info


----------



## Jetsetmax

Carnel said:


> No, the 5.100  is with VAT included...in France all prices are shown with all taxes included.



Thanks.  Didn't realize that.  In the US, all prices are pre-tax prices.


----------



## kasaba0629

greenstars said:


> I went to Cartier to try the new silk cord and i did not resist ... :shame: Thanks to everyone for the help !



I love that! How much was it?! I cant find it on the website  but am looking k make a cartier purchase in june!


----------



## honeyq

Megan29 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> About a week ago I purchased a Cartier love bracelet in RG, no diamonds, size 16.
> Even though it already has a few small scratches, I absolutely love it. However, one of the screws is constantly leaving indentations on my skin. Has this happened to anyone else? What can I do about it?
> 
> Thank you!
> Megan


Well, I like to push my love high up my forearm when I'm doing tasks and I need it 'out of the way,' etc. typing or whatever. So when I push it up, it screws do lightly press into my skin, and when I move it back down to my wrist there it's loose, you see the indentations. But they don't bother me ... does it irritate your skin or something? Otherwise, I think it's normal, and they go away after a minute.


----------



## Babsiegirl

kasaba0629 said:


> I love that! How much was it?! I cant find it on the website  but am looking k make a cartier purchase in june!



I got one too!! It's $1220.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Here's a pic of the new one with silk cord along with RG Love


----------



## ChaneLisette

Babsiegirl said:


> View attachment 2185814
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the new one with silk cord along with RG Love



That looks great! I have a diamond RG charity bracelet on the same pink cord and I was not sure if it would look good with my WG Love bracelet but now I want to try it.


----------



## cvu79

I just got my LB, but everyday the screws unloosen and drives me nuts. Went back to the store and asked what I could do and the SA said that I will need to tighten it for a month before it really stays. Has anyone heard that before? How do you guys keep the screws securely tight?


----------



## Babsiegirl

ChaneLisette said:


> That looks great! I have a diamond RG charity bracelet on the same pink cord and I was not sure if it would look good with my WG Love bracelet but now I want to try it.



Thanks!! I think your charity bracelet would look great with your Love


----------



## alf13

cvu79 said:


> I just got my LB, but everyday the screws unloosen and drives me nuts. Went back to the store and asked what I could do and the SA said that I will need to tighten it for a month before it really stays. Has anyone heard that before? How do you guys keep the screws securely tight?



That doesn't make sense. What will happen if the screws don't stay tight after the month (and your exchange period, coincidentally - or not coincidentally) is up?


----------



## stmary

alf13 said:


> That doesn't make sense. What will happen if the screws don't stay tight after the month (and your exchange period, coincidentally - or not coincidentally) is up?



Yes alf13 has a point. Get it exchange for a new one as soon as possible.


----------



## rm_petite

Will it be better for me  to order it online and ship it to Oregon, tax free?


----------



## rm_petite

Jetsetmax said:


> The 5,100 Euros is before the 19.6% tax. So its still more.
> 
> You are supposed to declare any purchases made abroad when you come back into the states.  Not everyone declares it, but if you get caught trying to sneak it in, I believe they can charge a higher rate than if you just declared it (maybe as a penalty).  Also, tax rates are far less in the US than in Europe.  If you live in a state without a Cartier (or Van Cleef), you can have it shipped from a Boutique in the US to your home and they don't charge you a tax.
> 
> In the end, its still less to buy it in the US when one factors in currency conversion, the added charge if its on a credit card (currency conversion fee), and applicable taxes if any.



If you buy more than $10,000 and declare it. Will you pay taxes upon entering United States? I always declared all my purchased abroad but dont know about if you spend more or less $10,000?


----------



## Carnel

It looks like you will have to pay taxes for an expensive purchase, it's all explained here: 

https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/454/~/duty-free-exemption,-gifts

Don't know if it's worth buying it in Paris if you pay 4264 &#8364; tax free but then have to pay taxes when back in the US?!


----------



## bellapurse

I actually called the airport to see how much I would have to pay for a Cartier watch.  They estimated about 6% of the purchased price.  After I did math I thought it would be too much of a hassle for a $100-$150 less.  You have to take in considerations credit card charges, paperwork for VAT, etc and when you entered back to US and pay taxes it had to be cash or personal check in most airports.  Too much trouble in my opinion


----------



## Jetsetmax

rm_petite said:


> If you buy more than $10,000 and declare it. Will you pay taxes upon entering United States? I always declared all my purchased abroad but dont know about if you spend more or less $10,000?



You are supposed to declare I believe any amount over $200.  



bellapurse said:


> I actually called the airport to see how much I would have to pay for a Cartier watch.  They estimated about 6% of the purchased price.  After I did math I thought it would be too much of a hassle for a $100-$150 less.  You have to take in considerations credit card charges, paperwork for VAT, etc and when you entered back to US and pay taxes it had to be cash or personal check in most airports.  Too much trouble in my opinion



+1 
Definitely, not worth it.  Its a lot of headache and hasel, for little or no savings.  Not to mention, the last time my wife and I were abroad, we were told the wrong place to bring our papers to get the VAT returned to us, it was to late to go back through security again or we might have missed our flight.  So we had to bring our papers to our nearest consulate and submit it through them.  We got most of our VAT back, but one of our larger purchases, they would not return the VAT to us, and my wife was furious.  

IMHO, if you are buying it as a souvenir of your trip that's one thing.  If you are planning to go there to buy it because you think it will be cheaper...chances are you are making a mistake.  A friend of mine with homes in Nice and the Netherlands always tells me how lucky we are that pricing of luxury goods is lower here than in Europe.


----------



## Carnel

Jetsetmax said:


> IMHO, if you are buying it as a souvenir of your trip that's one thing.  If you are planning to go there to buy it because you think it will be cheaper...chances are you are making a mistake. QUOTE]
> 
> So true.


----------



## schadenfreude

cvu79 said:


> I just got my LB, but everyday the screws unloosen and drives me nuts. Went back to the store and asked what I could do and the SA said that I will need to tighten it for a month before it really stays. Has anyone heard that before? How do you guys keep the screws securely tight?



Doesn't make sense to me either.

I will say, I had issues with the new screw system -- the screws required tightening daily. Because of all the talk about "stripping" the screws I had been hesitant to really tighten them hard. Last month we were in Vegas so I was able to go to a different boutique (my local boutique hadn't been helpful). The manager was a doll and said you really have to tighten them HARD. She did so for me, giving each screw maybe 1/4 turn past its point of resistance, and they haven't budged since!


----------



## Lovefour

schadenfreude said:


> Doesn't make sense to me either.
> 
> I will say, I had issues with the new screw system -- the screws required tightening daily. Because of all the talk about "stripping" the screws I had been hesitant to really tighten them hard. Last month we were in Vegas so I was able to go to a different boutique (my local boutique hadn't been helpful). The manager was a doll and said you really have to tighten them HARD. She did so for me, giving each screw maybe 1/4 turn past its point of resistance, and they haven't budged since!


I agree mine is very tight the store tightened mine a year ago and it hasn't budged!


----------



## amrx87

i have been creeping around on this thread for a while, but ive been on the fence about whether or not im really into the love rings. After seeing them in person today i adore them!!! So gorgeous. I hope to have an occasion to get one one of these days


----------



## rabbits

amrx87 said:


> i have been creeping around on this thread for a while, but ive been on the fence about whether or not im really into the love rings. After seeing them in person today i adore them!!! So gorgeous. I hope to have an occasion to get one one of these days


 
I just got the thinner version and really like it. The classic size was a little too heavy on me so I'm quite glad they came out with a slimmer one. Which one are you thinking of?


----------



## amrx87

rabbits said:


> I just got the thinner version and really like it. The classic size was a little too heavy on me so I'm quite glad they came out with a slimmer one. Which one are you thinking of?


The thinner one! In rose gold. So dainty and gorg


----------



## rabbits

amrx87 said:


> The thinner one! In rose gold. So dainty and gorg


 
We will be twins then! Sorry for the bad picture.


----------



## rm_petite

I don't want to take chance on going through the hassle. I guess I will just order it online and ship it to Oregon where there is no sales tax. 

     Thank you for all the info it was very helpful. I will just buy my purses and wallet in Paris &#128512;


----------



## Carnel

Enjoy your trip to Paris! Please share a few pics when you get it


----------



## rm_petite

Carnel said:


> Enjoy your trip to Paris! Please share a few pics when you get it



Thanks, definitely will &#128512;


----------



## Dode99

honeyq said:


> Well, I like to push my love high up my forearm when I'm doing tasks and I need it 'out of the way,' etc. typing or whatever. So when I push it up, it screws do lightly press into my skin, and when I move it back down to my wrist there it's loose, you see the indentations. But they don't bother me ... does it irritate your skin or something? Otherwise, I think it's normal, and they go away after a minute.



I do exactly the same and the indentations don't bother me.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Babsiegirl said:


> Thanks!! I think your charity bracelet would look great with your Love



I decided to try it and I like it. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Babsiegirl

ChaneLisette said:


> I decided to try it and I like it. Thanks for the inspiration!



Very nice!!!


----------



## Lanier

ChaneLisette said:


> I decided to try it and I like it. Thanks for the inspiration!



Gorgeous! I love this combination! I actually wore something similar today (same charity bracelet but with navy cord + RG love).


----------



## ChaneLisette

Babsiegirl said:


> Very nice!!!



Thank you!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Lanier said:


> Gorgeous! I love this combination! I actually wore something similar today (same charity bracelet but with navy cord + RG love).



Thanks! I have the navy cord too but have not tried it yet. I would imagine it would look really good with the RG.


----------



## stmary

Now that it's nearly summer (and people are wearing less clothes) I have seen 4 diffrent women wearing love bracelet just this week. It's everywhere!


----------



## kasaba0629

Babsiegirl said:


> View attachment 2185814
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the new one with silk cord along with RG Love



How much is that bracelet with the silk cord?


----------



## Babsiegirl

kasaba0629 said:


> How much is that bracelet with the silk cord?



It's $1220. RG with 4 diamonds and second ring is brown ceramic.


----------



## lulublue717

Can someone help me if this is the right size for me i bought size 18 and it leave screw marks..is it too small ?? Sales kept told me im 18 cannot go any bigger..i wanted to have 19 bit loose fit.. not engrving done if i dont like it i dont know if they will let me exchange.. this is my first love bracelwt.hmmm TIA


----------



## chicmom78

lulublue717 said:


> Can someone help me if this is the right size for me i bought size 18 and it leave screw marks..is it too small ?? Sales kept told me im 18 cannot go any bigger..i wanted to have 19 bit loose fit.. not engrving done if i dont like it i dont know if they will let me exchange.. this is my first love bracelwt.hmmm TIA



Looks good to me but if you want it looser then exchange it


----------



## peppermintpatty

lulublue717 said:


> Can someone help me if this is the right size for me i bought size 18 and it leave screw marks..is it too small ?? Sales kept told me im 18 cannot go any bigger..i wanted to have 19 bit loose fit.. not engrving done if i dont like it i dont know if they will let me exchange.. this is my first love bracelwt.hmmm TIA



It is definitely tighter than mine. I couldn't stand it if mine was that tight. I do feel though that it is all personal preference. I would go in and try on the 19 before it is too late to exchange it. Good luck!


----------



## Lovefour

The shape of everyone's arm is different so I would try on the 19 and see if you like it better. I do think either one takes a couple of weeks to get used to but do not wait if you are unhappy because if it is scratched they most likely will not be too happy to exchange. Good luck keep us posted.


----------



## lulublue717

Thanks for all your help i did try 19 in the store when i bought it. I liked 19 fit but SA strongly said 18 is my size. I should've bought what i liked initialky. It has my daughters name engraved inside (by cartier sent out to NY) took 2weeks ...and finally i got it i wore it today for the first time. Not so happy with how is looks and fits.

Is it normal to get screw marks on my skin?? Can someone answer this question?


----------



## ChaneLisette

lulublue717 said:


> Thanks for all your help i did try 19 in the store when i bought it. I liked 19 fit but SA strongly said 18 is my size. I should've bought what i liked initialky. It has my daughters name engraved inside (by cartier sent out to NY) took 2weeks ...and finally i got it i wore it today for the first time. Not so happy with how is looks and fits.
> 
> Is it normal to get screw marks on my skin?? Can someone answer this question?



Mine fits really loose and I get the screw marks on my skin. I think it is because the bracelet is heavy.


----------



## jinagain

lulublue717 said:


> Thanks for all your help i did try 19 in the store when i bought it. I liked 19 fit but SA strongly said 18 is my size. I should've bought what i liked initialky. It has my daughters name engraved inside (by cartier sent out to NY) took 2weeks ...and finally i got it i wore it today for the first time. Not so happy with how is looks and fits.
> 
> Is it normal to get screw marks on my skin?? Can someone answer this question?


When I bought mine, the SA kept telling me my size is 16 even though I liked the fit of 17 much better. I bought 16, but have to exchange it after two days, much happier with size 17. Somehow the SA likes to tell people they need the tighter fit. For me, I just can't stand the tighter fit.


----------



## Babsiegirl

jinagain said:


> When I bought mine, the SA kept telling me my size is 16 even though I liked the fit of 17 much better. I bought 16, but have to exchange it after two days, much happier with size 17. Somehow the SA likes to tell people they need the tighter fit. For me, I just can't stand the tighter fit.



IMO I think it should be like a bangle and not dig in when at smallest part of wrist. If you want it tight, then you just push it up your arm. I have small wrists and I wear a size 17!!!


----------



## alf13

Because of the oval shape, the Love is designed to be worn more snugly than a round bangle. If the bracelet can easily and independently perform a 360 around your wrist, it's too large. That defeats the intent behind the oval design. However, when it comes down to the nitty gritty, it's all personal preference. If I wanted a loose, bangle-type fit, I would search for a round bangle rather than buy an oval Love.


----------



## Babsiegirl

alf13 said:


> Because of the oval shape, the Love is designed to be worn more snugly than a round bangle. If the bracelet can easily and independently perform a 360 around your wrist, it's too large. That defeats the intent behind the oval design. However, when it comes down to the nitty gritty, it's all personal preference. If I wanted a loose, bangle-type fit, I would search for a round bangle rather than buy an oval Love.



I agree. For mine to go 360, I would have to force it!!! But the screws don't dig into my wrist.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Mine goes all the way around on its own and I wish it would stay put sometimes. As long as there is some movement on the wrist it should be a good fit. I think it is a personal preference.


----------



## Lovefour

alf13 said:


> Because of the oval shape, the Love is designed to be worn more snugly than a round bangle. If the bracelet can easily and independently perform a 360 around your wrist, it's too large. That defeats the intent behind the oval design. However, when it comes down to the nitty gritty, it's all personal preference. If I wanted a loose, bangle-type fit, I would search for a round bangle rather than buy an oval Love.


I agree!


----------



## Jetsetmax

lulublue717 said:


> Is it normal to get screw marks on my skin?? Can someone answer this question?



Yes, its normal for the screws to leave small marks on your skin.  Even if you had a larger size it would still do that.  You get used to it and eventually forget about it.


----------



## Spice Girl

I prefer a snug fitting bracelet over a more looser one. Out of the nine Cartiers that I wear I have one that fits loosely. That is the first bracelet that I purchased.


----------



## Spice Girl

Here is the photograph of my whole Cartier family bracelets including the one that I decided to wear after having this bracelet laying on my counter. That bracelet is the one to the left hand side.


----------



## phillj12

lulublue717 said:


> Thanks for all your help i did try 19 in the store when i bought it. I liked 19 fit but SA strongly said 18 is my size. I should've bought what i liked initialky. It has my daughters name engraved inside (by cartier sent out to NY) took 2weeks ...and finally i got it i wore it today for the first time. Not so happy with how is looks and fits.
> 
> Is it normal to get screw marks on my skin?? Can someone answer this question?



I think it's totally based on personal preference! I desperately wanted mine to be a tighter fit, but it just wasn't comfortable for me. I was between a 16 and 17 and after wearing the 16 for a while I couldn't stand it. It wasn't even that tight, but would sort of catch on my wrist bone and would constantly leave marks. Hoped I would get used to it, but I didn't.

Any of them will leave marks when pushed to a part of your arm/wrist where its tighter. When I wore the 16, it left marks closer to my wrist, which was very uncomfortable to me. Now my 17 leaves marks further up my arm, but it doesn't bother me as much since its not in that spot much. Of course, many people wear them tighter and get used to it and like it that way. Good luck!!


----------



## phillj12

spice girl said:


> here is the photograph of my whole cartier family bracelets including the one that i decided to wear after having this bracelet laying on my counter. That bracelet is the one to the left hand side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2192868



wow, wow, wow!!


----------



## mikeyta

so sad, I broke the clasp of my love bangle while trying to wear it after routine cleaning.
send to NY for estimate and hope that the cost of repairing doesn't cost  a lot.


----------



## jinete11

Just wanted to add my experience -- my wrist is just a hair under 14 cm and I have a sz 16 (of the oval one with new screw system).  At first I regretted getting 16 instead of 17. In the store I loved the relaxed bangle-like fit of the 17 but it moved too far up my arm.  The first few days the 16 left deep marks on my wrists and I was convinced that it was too small.  Because I wasn't used to wearing any jewelry 24/7 I was extremely annoyed with how "conscious" I was of the bracelet - it felt heavy and I had to learn to stop resting my face on my arm when lying down on the couch or sleeping.  After 3 weeks or so after purchasing I adjusted and didn't really notice it anymore. In fact, I often find myself quickly grasping my wrist at random times to make sure I'm still wearing it because I'm worried that it had fallen off.  I still get occasional imprints on my skin where the screws are but it's still loose enough that I can completely rotate the bracelet around the smallest part of my wrist.


----------



## Lovefour

jinete11 said:


> Just wanted to add my experience -- my wrist is just a hair under 14 cm and I have a sz 16 (of the oval one with new screw system).  At first I regretted getting 16 instead of 17. In the store I loved the relaxed bangle-like fit of the 17 but it moved too far up my arm.  The first few days the 16 left deep marks on my wrists and I was convinced that it was too small.  Because I wasn't used to wearing any jewelry 24/7 I was extremely annoyed with how "conscious" I was of the bracelet - it felt heavy and I had to learn to stop resting my face on my arm when lying down on the couch or sleeping.  After 3 weeks or so after purchasing I adjusted and didn't really notice it anymore. In fact, I often find myself quickly grasping my wrist at random times to make sure I'm still wearing it because I'm worried that it had fallen off.  I still get occasional imprints on my skin where the screws are but it's still loose enough that I can completely rotate the bracelet around the smallest part of my wrist.


I had the exact same experience! Now I forget it's on!


----------



## Machick333

Hi ladies .... I just stacked my love with a Tiffany yG link bracelet ... Thought I'd share


----------



## NSB

Machick333 said:


> Hi ladies .... I just stacked my love with a Tiffany yG link bracelet ... Thought I'd share
> View attachment 2193873


They look so good together! How long have you had your love bracelet?  It looks so shiny & without scratches


----------



## Machick333

NSB said:


> They look so good together! How long have you had your love bracelet?  It looks so shiny & without scratches



Thanks ! I got it in feb ... I definitely see scratches but its still pretty new. I waited until it had its first few scratches before layering it with another bracelet


----------



## faintlymacabre

Machick333 said:


> Hi ladies .... I just stacked my love with a Tiffany yG link bracelet ... Thought I'd share
> View attachment 2193873



LOVE THIS PAIRING SO MUCH!!!  I've been considering the rose gold link bracelet to go with my cuff.  Your pic makes me want it more.


----------



## elliesaurus

Does anyone stack their bangle with a watch? I wear my love on my left arm because I tend to use my right arm more and I didn't want to bang it around. I recently wanted to start wearing a watch again so I'm thinking of wearing a vintage Rolex on the same arm, but want to prevent excessive scratching. I thought maybe I could wear a thick hair tie between the watch and bangle as a buffer but my mom thinks it would look horrible and defeat the purpose. Can anyone weigh in on their experience? Thank you!


----------



## TechPrincess

elliesaurus said:


> Does anyone stack their bangle with a watch? I wear my love on my left arm because I tend to use my right arm more and I didn't want to bang it around. I recently wanted to start wearing a watch again so I'm thinking of wearing a vintage Rolex on the same arm, but want to prevent excessive scratching. I thought maybe I could wear a thick hair tie between the watch and bangle as a buffer but my mom thinks it would look horrible and defeat the purpose. Can anyone weigh in on their experience? Thank you!



I wear a watch with mine I haven't noticed any extra wear and tear on it because of it


----------



## elliesaurus

TechPrincess said:


> I wear a watch with mine I haven't noticed any extra wear and tear on it because of it



Thanks for the input! To clarify, I'm more worried about the watch because it's passed down from my parents. I figure, I could always get the bangle polished at a later point but vintage watch casings are a different story.


----------



## TechPrincess

In that case I would wear a leather bracelet in between the 2 so the watch isn't directly next to the love. I would not want to chance the watch getting damaged since its vintage and a gift from your parents.


----------



## Dode99

Machick333 said:


> Hi ladies .... I just stacked my love with a Tiffany yG link bracelet ... Thought I'd share
> View attachment 2193873



Wow love the pairing. They look great together, and now I want a link bracelet .


----------



## Machick333

faintlymacabre said:


> LOVE THIS PAIRING SO MUCH!!!  I've been considering the rose gold link bracelet to go with my cuff.  Your pic makes me want it more.



Thanks  makes me feel happy about my decision re: link


----------



## Machick333

Dode99 said:


> Wow love the pairing. They look great together, and now I want a link bracelet .



Thank you


----------



## phillj12

Machick333 said:


> Hi ladies .... I just stacked my love with a Tiffany yG link bracelet ... Thought I'd share
> View attachment 2193873



Great combo and your bracelet is SO shiny!!


----------



## Megan29

Hi everyone!

I've had my RG Cartier love bracelet for only two weeks, and I already have a pretty severe scratch on it. I understand that it's inevitable that the bracelet will get scratched, but it's horrible to think that it this happened after only two weeks!

I've attached a picture of the scratch-- should I take it to Cartier to have polished/buffed/shined or just deal with it? Also, how can I avoid severe scratches? I do not wear any type of jewelry with my bracelet. Thank you !


----------



## Spice Girl

Machick333 said:


> Hi ladies .... I just stacked my love with a Tiffany yG link bracelet ... Thought I'd share
> View attachment 2193873



Those look great together. Very nice complimentatice look.


----------



## Spice Girl

Machick333 said:


> Thanks  makes me feel happy about my decision re: link



Yes you made a perfect decision. Perfect look.


----------



## Spice Girl

phillj12 said:


> wow, wow, wow!!



Thank you. The problem with owning so many of these bracelets require time to tighten the screws.

I am always purchasing replacement screws.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Megan29 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've had my RG Cartier love bracelet for only two weeks, and I already have a pretty severe scratch on it. I understand that it's inevitable that the bracelet will get scratched, but it's horrible to think that it this happened after only two weeks!
> 
> I've attached a picture of the scratch-- should I take it to Cartier to have polished/buffed/shined or just deal with it? Also, how can I avoid severe scratches? I do not wear any type of jewelry with my bracelet. Thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2195576



IMHO, leave it alone and live with it.  If you keep polishing it you will never get over the scratches and you will have to keep going back and forth to fix scratches.  Its part of owning one.  I've had one for 5 years, tons of scratches and its doesn't bother me anymore.  The first few are terrible, but you get used to it.  Also, you don't want to continually polish gold.  Each time you do that you are actually removing a little bit of metal.  Good luck and just enjoy it!


----------



## LDDChanel

Machick333 said:


> Hi ladies .... I just stacked my love with a Tiffany yG link bracelet ... Thought I'd share
> View attachment 2193873


Love this combo!


----------



## LDDChanel

I thought I'd share how I stacked my love the other day.


----------



## karo

^^^^ love your stack


----------



## lanasyogamama

Megan29 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've had my RG Cartier love bracelet for only two weeks, and I already have a pretty severe scratch on it. I understand that it's inevitable that the bracelet will get scratched, but it's horrible to think that it this happened after only two weeks!
> 
> I've attached a picture of the scratch-- should I take it to Cartier to have polished/buffed/shined or just deal with it? Also, how can I avoid severe scratches? I do not wear any type of jewelry with my bracelet. Thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2195576



I'd try to not think about it, nobody else will notice the scratch.


----------



## OneShinyface

Here's my Love stacked with my favorite  diamond bracelet.


----------



## Megan29

I've noticed that throughout the day, my love bracelet will get a little dirty. I assume that powders or liquids, such as lotions and makeup, get on it. Although these do not leave a permanent stain or scratch and easily wipe off, I fear that it will become permanent or damaging if I leave it on the bracelet without cleaning it. I received a Microfilament cloth when I purchased the bracelet.. Is it damaging to the gold on the bracelet if I clean it with this cloth everyday? How often do you all clean your bracelets, and do yours get marks on it from everyday items such as makeup and lotions like I do? This might be a silly question, but thank you all for your time!


----------



## Megan29

OneShinyface said:


> Here's my Love stacked with my favorite  diamond bracelet.



Love this!


----------



## Jewels lover

LDDChanel--- who makes your 'k' bracelet?


----------



## Machick333

LDDChanel said:


> I thought I'd share how I stacked my love the other day.



Love this  I need a click clac !


----------



## Jetsetmax

Megan29 said:


> I've noticed that throughout the day, my love bracelet will get a little dirty. I assume that powders or liquids, such as lotions and makeup, get on it. Although these do not leave a permanent stain or scratch and easily wipe off, I fear that it will become permanent or damaging if I leave it on the bracelet without cleaning it. I received a Microfilament cloth when I purchased the bracelet.. Is it damaging to the gold on the bracelet if I clean it with this cloth everyday? How often do you all clean your bracelets, and do yours get marks on it from everyday items such as makeup and lotions like I do? This might be a silly question, but thank you all for your time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2197619
> View attachment 2197621



Don't worry so much about your bracelet.  I've had mine for five, years.  Its had shampoo, soap, sunscreen etc. on it and none of those damaged it.  It will get fingerprints, oils, screen etc, on it, and it will get scratches etc.  I think because its so new you are noticing marks or oils etc a lot.  Once you've had it a while and its gotten some real marks from wear you will not think about it.  If it makes you happy to wipe it down, feel free, but its kind of irrelevant.  I never wipe mine down, I just wear it.  It gets cleaned when its in the shower or in a pool.  If I've got lots of sunscreen on I might wash it before going to lunch or if I'm going to change, but that's about it.  These are meant to be worn, it will be fine.  Try not to worry about it and just enjoy it.


----------



## Dode99

Cartier btqs prices in AD and Dubai are a tad lower by about $100 or $150, Love series still overpriced and the last price increase is depressing but still got excited a little bit when I noticed the price difference  .


----------



## Megan29

Jetsetmax said:


> Don't worry so much about your bracelet.  I've had mine for five, years.  Its had shampoo, soap, sunscreen etc. on it and none of those damaged it.  It will get fingerprints, oils, screen etc, on it, and it will get scratches etc.  I think because its so new you are noticing marks or oils etc a lot.  Once you've had it a while and its gotten some real marks from wear you will not think about it.  If it makes you happy to wipe it down, feel free, but its kind of irrelevant.  I never wipe mine down, I just wear it.  It gets cleaned when its in the shower or in a pool.  If I've got lots of sunscreen on I might wash it before going to lunch or if I'm going to change, but that's about it.  These are meant to be worn, it will be fine.  Try not to worry about it and just enjoy it.



Thank you!


----------



## CDNinNYC

Jewels lover said:


> LDDChanel--- who makes your 'k' bracelet?



Not LDDChanel, but I think the bracelet is by Maya Brenner.


----------



## LDDChanel

Jewels lover said:


> LDDChanel--- who makes your 'k' bracelet?


Yup - it's Maya Brenner (http://mayabrenner.com/products/mini-letter-bracelet)


----------



## Syo

Sammyjoe said:


> I have had mine since Oct 07, it is holding up well, it has not lost any colour. If I were you and you wanted to keep the costs down, I would go with the YG. The one with stones is stunning, but it is around £1450 more than the plain YG. I think you should try them both on and also the WG.


I wanted to get the bracelet as well in YG. Have you noticed any scratches since you had it??


----------



## Syo

LDDChanel said:


> I thought I'd share how I stacked my love the other day.


Love this look!!


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

My new Love came today. It's a size 16. I can't get the screws to line up. Is this normal?


----------



## chicmom78

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> My new Love came today. It's a size 16. I can't get the screws to line up. Is this normal?
> 
> View attachment 2200034



Beautiful! Yes it's normal for the screws to not line up


----------



## Megan29

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> My new Love came today. It's a size 16. I can't get the screws to line up. Is this normal?
> 
> View attachment 2200034



Yes, it's normal. My screws don't line up either -- don't worry about it


----------



## dster1

Has anyone experienced getting a "stain" by the screws? I've been wearing my bracelet since January and notices that there's a grey/black stain on the inside where the screws are. I tried cleaning it in the shower but it just wot budge. I don't recall using any harsh chemicals with it. I just workout with it on and shower right after. 

Hopefully the pics are clear enough.


----------



## ChaneLisette

dster1 said:


> Has anyone experienced getting a "stain" by the screws? I've been wearing my bracelet since January and notices that there's a grey/black stain on the inside where the screws are. I tried cleaning it in the shower but it just wot budge. I don't recall using any harsh chemicals with it. I just workout with it on and shower right after.
> 
> Hopefully the pics are clear enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201090
> View attachment 2201091



Are you referring to that darker area circling the screw? I have not seen anything like that but mine is WG. I cannot imagine what could cause that since it is near your skin.


----------



## Jetsetmax

dster1 said:


> Has anyone experienced getting a "stain" by the screws? I've been wearing my bracelet since January and notices that there's a grey/black stain on the inside where the screws are. I tried cleaning it in the shower but it just wot budge. I don't recall using any harsh chemicals with it. I just workout with it on and shower right after.
> 
> Hopefully the pics are clear enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201090
> View attachment 2201091



I've seen it before on a Love bracelet, and also on a gold Rolex bracelet.  Over time exposure to air, oils in our skin, water etc, can cause gold to oxidize.  I believe the only thing one can do is attempt to get it polished.  I wouldn't worry about it, its natural and will probably only happen again over time.  Polishing removes a small amount of metal so you really don't want to do that if you don't have to.  

Another poster said she has not seen it on WG.  I don't have enough exposure to say whether WG's alloy composition is more resistant to oxidizing.  However, I have seen oxidation occur with both yellow gold and rose gold.


----------



## ANNALORRAINE

Machick333 said:


> Hi ladies .... I just stacked my love with a Tiffany yG link bracelet ... Thought I'd share
> View attachment 2193873



Love this!


----------



## TechPrincess

Both my rg love and rg watch I have are showing signs of "stains"  or discoloration. I know another member has also noticed it with her love.


----------



## No Cute

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> My new Love came today. It's a size 16. I can't get the screws to line up. Is this normal?
> 
> View attachment 2200034



Beautiful bracelet!


----------



## Candice0985

TechPrincess said:


> Both my rg love and rg watch I have are showing signs of "stains"  or discoloration. I know another member has also noticed it with her love.



it's mostly likely oxidization. try scrubbing it with a jewellery cloth or soaking it on a jewellery solution of dishsoap and water....well don't soak the whole watch but you know what I mean


----------



## TechPrincess

Candice0985 said:


> it's mostly likely oxidization. try scrubbing it with a jewellery cloth or soaking it on a jewellery solution of dishsoap and water....well don't soak the whole watch but you know what I mean



Thanks for the tip! Will try this when I get home tonight.


----------



## Cupsofjoy

I've been lurking here for a while, and I love the forum!

I know that many people get upset when they discover scratches on their Love bracelet, and I did too for a couple months. After five months of wearing my Love constantly, I can honestly say that I love every scratch! They show that the bracelet has had a life and has been loved. I look forward to seeing how it looks in the years to come.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Cupsofjoy said:


> I've been lurking here for a while, and I love the forum!
> 
> I know that many people get upset when they discover scratches on their Love bracelet, and I did too for a couple months. After five months of wearing my Love constantly, I can honestly say that I love every scratch! They show that the bracelet has had a life and has been loved. I look forward to seeing how it looks in the years to come.



Agreed!  I've had mine for over 5 years.  Yes, the first few scratches are tough to handle, but you get used to it.  The bracelet will continue to get scratches and scuffs, but that is just part of wearing one.  Its part of the bracelet's character and shows that it doesn't just reside in a vault.  The bracelet shares each day and adventure with its wearer, and those are its battle scars from doing so.  Owners should just wear them and enjoy.


----------



## Spice Girl

chicmom78 said:


> Beautiful! Yes it's normal for the screws to not line up



True, the problem is the screws are just small enough to be just above microscopic.

But they have to be. Luckily I have lost do many screws because I wear 9 Cartiers. So that is quite a few screws. I keep a supply on hand always.

I am getting good at replacing the screws.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Spice Girl said:


> True, the problem is the screws are just small enough to be just above microscopic.
> 
> But they have to be. Luckily I have lost do many screws because I wear 9 Cartiers. So that is quite a few screws. I keep a supply on hand always.
> 
> I am getting good at replacing the screws.


Wow would you mind sharing a photo ?


----------



## lulublue717

alf13 said:


> Because of the oval shape, the Love is designed to be worn more snugly than a round bangle. If the bracelet can easily and independently perform a 360 around your wrist, it's too large. That defeats the intent behind the oval design. However, when it comes down to the nitty gritty, it's all personal preference. If I wanted a loose, bangle-type fit, I would search for a round bangle rather than buy an oval Love.


 Thank you so ~~ much letting me know after I read what you wrote I feel alot better...maybe I need sometimes to get used to it.
I know what you are saying but if I would buy again I would go with 19 just to make myself happy ..


----------



## ckh04

Hi everyone.    I just got the Love Cuff and would love your opinions - do you think the size 17 is too large for my wrist?  I've heard that the Cuff runs smaller than the Bracelet and I really don't like things to fit too tight (I even wear my watch loose so that it slides up and down), which is why I went with the 17.  

I looked at pictures that show how other people wear their bracelets and the fit looks different than mine.  Maybe because mine is too big for my wrist?  Thoughts and opinions welcome!  Thank you!


----------



## Bethc

Just thought I'd post this, her stack is amazing!  I know some think it's too much, but I love it!


----------



## phillj12

ckh04 said:


> Hi everyone.    I just got the Love Cuff and would love your opinions - do you think the size 17 is too large for my wrist?  I've heard that the Cuff runs smaller than the Bracelet and I really don't like things to fit too tight (I even wear my watch loose so that it slides up and down), which is why I went with the 17.
> 
> I looked at pictures that show how other people wear their bracelets and the fit looks different than mine.  Maybe because mine is too big for my wrist?  Thoughts and opinions welcome!  Thank you!



I'm sorry but I'm no help with the size of the cuff, although I would imagine if you don't like wearing tight jewelry this would be no different. But if its looser would it catch on things more easily at the ends?

I really wanted to compliment your combo....LOVE your VCA with the Love and tank! Stunning together!


----------



## missellecee

ckh04 said:


> Hi everyone.  I just got the Love Cuff and would love your opinions - do you think the size 17 is too large for my wrist? I've heard that the Cuff runs smaller than the Bracelet and I really don't like things to fit too tight (I even wear my watch loose so that it slides up and down), which is why I went with the 17.
> 
> I looked at pictures that show how other people wear their bracelets and the fit looks different than mine. Maybe because mine is too big for my wrist? Thoughts and opinions welcome! Thank you!


 
*I own the Cartier Cuff Love Bracelet and mine fits very similar to yours. I don't like things too tight either. If you are comfortable with it then that's all that matters! *


----------



## bagladyseattle

Please help!  I just discover this morning driving to work that one of my Love bracelet missing a screw.  I panic a little because I don't know if my office has a small screw driver for me to open  the other remaining screw on my bracelet.  I don't want to wear thru the day and my Love fall off and break.  

Seattle does not have Cartier boutique so I call the Vegas in the Wynn and I have the old screw system so  they don't have the screw  in stock.  They have to place an order for it.

All I want to do is to go home now and look for that screw.. I hope it's either on the floor or my bed.  Sigh... I have to wait till after work to do so.

I have a few questions:
1) The screw is gold plated right? It's not solid gold?
2) Anyone where use third party for screw replacement?


----------



## bagladyseattle

Spice Girl said:


> True, the problem is the screws are just small enough to be just above microscopic.
> 
> But they have to be. Luckily I have lost do many screws because I wear 9 Cartiers. So that is quite a few screws. I keep a supply on hand always.
> 
> I am getting good at replacing the screws.


 
Amazing Love bracelets that you have!  Wow 9!  

I discovered from riving to work this morning that my YG Love lost a screw.  I don't have a spare and we don't have Cartier boutique in Seattle.


----------



## TechPrincess

bagladyseattle said:


> Please help!  I just discover this morning driving to work that one of my Love bracelet missing a screw.  I panic a little because I don't know if my office has a small screw driver for me to open  the other remaining screw on my bracelet.  I don't want to wear thru the day and my Love fall off and break.
> 
> Seattle does not have Cartier boutique so I call the Vegas in the Wynn and I have the old screw system so  they don't have the screw  in stock.  They have to place an order for it.
> 
> All I want to do is to go home now and look for that screw.. I hope it's either on the floor or my bed.  Sigh... I have to wait till after work to do so.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 1) The screw is gold plated right? It's not solid gold?
> 2) Anyone where use third party for screw replacement?



I know there are some listed on ebay at the moment


----------



## freshie2096

Bethc said:


> Just thought I'd post this, her stack is amazing!  I know some think it's too much, but I love it!
> 
> View attachment 2208088


Love this look


----------



## ckh04

phillj12 said:


> I'm sorry but I'm no help with the size of the cuff, although I would imagine if you don't like wearing tight jewelry this would be no different. But if its looser would it catch on things more easily at the ends?
> 
> I really wanted to compliment your combo....LOVE your VCA with the Love and tank! Stunning together!



Thank you for the compliment!  I am working on my stack and thought that this combo would be perfect for everyday wear.  I've had the Tank for a while now, but the VCA was a splurge and then I thought I had to get a bangle to kind of mix up the textures a little....enter the LOVE!  The problem is that I'm now wondering what to add next!!  



missellecee said:


> *I  own the Cartier Cuff Love Bracelet and mine fits very similar to yours.  I don't like things too tight either. If you are comfortable with it  then that's all that matters! *



Thanks for your input!  I just didn't have the chance to try the 16, so I'm nervous that I'll feel like I made the wrong choice later.  You're right, though, it is a matter of personal preference, and I'm glad I'm not crazy for liking it a little looser (it seems like the consensus on the Love is to wear it snug, but I like my bracelets to move around freely).  Maybe I should get the 16 in RG?!?!?


----------



## lanasyogamama

bagladyseattle said:


> Please help!  I just discover this morning driving to work that one of my Love bracelet missing a screw.  I panic a little because I don't know if my office has a small screw driver for me to open  the other remaining screw on my bracelet.  I don't want to wear thru the day and my Love fall off and break.
> 
> Seattle does not have Cartier boutique so I call the Vegas in the Wynn and I have the old screw system so  they don't have the screw  in stock.  They have to place an order for it.
> 
> All I want to do is to go home now and look for that screw.. I hope it's either on the floor or my bed.  Sigh... I have to wait till after work to do so.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 1) The screw is gold plated right? It's not solid gold?
> 2) Anyone where use third party for screw replacement?



I believe the screw is solid gold.

I'm so sorry this happened to you.  I had a screw go loose a few weeks ago, and I was a wreck until I was able to tighten it.


----------



## Spice Girl

xblackxstarx said:


> Wow would you mind sharing a photo ?



I had before but, I will place one on here again.


----------



## Spice Girl

xblackxstarx said:


> Wow would you mind sharing a photo ?



This is the latest photograph.

Planning on soon purchasing a few of the Pave styles.


----------



## Spice Girl

dster1 said:


> Has anyone experienced getting a "stain" by the screws? I've been wearing my bracelet since January and notices that there's a grey/black stain on the inside where the screws are. I tried cleaning it in the shower but it just wot budge. I don't recall using any harsh chemicals with it. I just workout with it on and shower right after.
> 
> Hopefully the pics are clear enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201090
> View attachment 2201091



I see the last photo shows you have 6 in your Cartier family. Your Pave bracelet looks great. On your other photographs you have great taste on your jewelry choices together.


----------



## Spice Girl

bagladyseattle said:


> Please help!  I just discover this morning driving to work that one of my Love bracelet missing a screw.  I panic a little because I don't know if my office has a small screw driver for me to open  the other remaining screw on my bracelet.  I don't want to wear thru the day and my Love fall off and break.
> 
> Seattle does not have Cartier boutique so I call the Vegas in the Wynn and I have the old screw system so  they don't have the screw  in stock.  They have to place an order for it.
> 
> All I want to do is to go home now and look for that screw.. I hope it's either on the floor or my bed.  Sigh... I have to wait till after work to do so.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 1) The screw is gold plated right? It's not solid gold?
> 2) Anyone where use third party for screw replacement?



Mine have lost screws when I was unable to replace the missing one. The bracelet will stay on the wrist/arm for at least 6 hours. I write that because mine have. That is why I keep a supply of replacement screws in supply.

Make sure the screw in that bracelet stays TIGHT!!!!!

Orrrrrr as you could figure you will lose a great investment.


----------



## Bethc

I polished mine yesterday, I don't usually wear them all together, but they look so shiny!!


----------



## Bethc

Spice Girl said:


> View attachment 2209459
> 
> 
> This is the latest photograph.
> 
> Planning on soon purchasing a few of the Pave styles.


 

Amazing!!


----------



## ckh04

*Bethc, *your bracelets look great!  When I asked Cartier how long it would take to polish a bracelet, they told me they would have to send it out and it would take 3-4 weeks.  :cry:  I wouldn't want to be away from my Love for that long, so I want to try to maintain it myself.  Would you mind sharing what you used to polish your bracelets?

BTW, amazing collection!!!


----------



## Jetsetmax

ckh04 said:


> *Bethc, *your bracelets look great!  When I asked Cartier how long it would take to polish a bracelet, they told me they would have to send it out and it would take 3-4 weeks.  :cry:  I wouldn't want to be away from my Love for that long, so I want to try to maintain it myself.  Would you mind sharing what you used to polish your bracelets?
> 
> BTW, amazing collection!!!



My advice, avoid polishing gold as much as possible.  Every time you polish gold, you actually loose some of the metal (also crisp edges and lines can as a result of multiple polishings become rounded and less crisp).  Platinum, is more durable and suffers little or no loss of metal.  Just my 2 cents ...live with the scratches...they will be back no matter how often you polish it.

If you must polish it something like a "Cape Cod Cloth" is probably all you would want to consider using.  I would never send mine into Cartier to get polished using any type of electric polishing tools.


----------



## Bethc

ckh04 said:


> *Bethc, *your bracelets look great! When I asked Cartier how long it would take to polish a bracelet, they told me they would have to send it out and it would take 3-4 weeks. :cry: I wouldn't want to be away from my Love for that long, so I want to try to maintain it myself. Would you mind sharing what you used to polish your bracelets?
> 
> BTW, amazing collection!!!


 
Thank you! I didn't send it out to Cartier, all I did was take a soft cloth that my SA at VCA had given me and I just polished them with it. No metal came off of them. I can ask her what kind of cloth it is.

I've heard that when you give them to Cartier, you do lose "a little" of the bracelet, but I'm not sure what that means. I will need to re-dip my ring at some point, it's looks like a cat got to it.


----------



## Bethc

Jetsetmax said:


> My advice, avoid polishing gold as much as possible. Every time you polish gold, you actually loose some of the metal (also crisp edges and lines can as a result of multiple polishings become rounded and less crisp). Platinum, is more durable and suffers little or no loss of metal. Just my 2 cents ...live with the scratches...they will be back no matter how often you polish it.
> 
> If you must polish it something like a "Cape Cod Cloth" is probably all you would want to consider using. I would never send mine into Cartier to get polished using any type of electric polishing tools.


 
Agreed, all I did was wipe them with a soft cloth that my SA at VCA gave me.  There was no residue on it afterwards, so I do not think that I lost any metal.


----------



## ckh04

Thank you both for the advice!  *Bethc*, please ask your SA about the cloth for me!  If that is all it takes to make your bracelets shine like that, I need to find something similar!


----------



## Jetsetmax

Bethc said:


> I've heard that when you give them to Cartier, you do lose "a little" of the bracelet, but I'm not sure what that means. I will need to re-dip my ring at some point, it's looks like a cat got to it.



The loss of metal is because when it is professionally polished, they use mildly abrasive electric polishing tool (there are different types) and essentially they sand off the top layer of metal to get down to where the scratches are so there is now an even surface.  If you have it done once or twice over the life of a bracelet or watch it won't make much difference.  If you do this every few years you will ruin the watch/bracelet.  Many watch collectors prefer a watch that has never been re-polished but just has some mild scratches because sharp creases and beveled edges can be lost through polishing multiple times.  



Bethc said:


> Agreed, all I did was wipe them with a soft cloth that my SA at VCA gave me.  There was no residue on it afterwards, so I do not think that I lost any metal.



Smart choice just using a polishing cloth from VCA (or Cartier).  I believe their cloths are just microfiber so they are even more gentle than a "Cape cod cloth."  

A plain microfiber cloth just removes finger prints, most will not actually remove metal or take out scratches.  A Cape Cod Cloth leaves a slight residue and can remove very tiny shallow scratches (there could be a very tiny amount of metal loss, but far less than a professional polishing with an electric tool).


----------



## Jetsetmax

ckh04 said:


> Thank you both for the advice!  *Bethc*, please ask your SA about the cloth for me!  If that is all it takes to make your bracelets shine like that, I need to find something similar!



We've gotten them from Cartier and from VC&A.  Its just a very fine microfiber cloth.  Just stop in at a Cartier or VC&A boutique and ask for a polishing cloth next time you pop in to look around.


----------



## cartier_love

Spice Girl said:


> View attachment 2209459
> 
> 
> This is the latest photograph.
> 
> Planning on soon purchasing a few of the Pave styles.


----------



## ckh04

Jetsetmax said:


> We've gotten them from Cartier and from VC&A.  Its just a very fine microfiber cloth.  Just stop in at a Cartier or VC&A boutique and ask for a polishing cloth next time you pop in to look around.



Thank you, *jetsetmax*, I will do that the next time I make it in to Cartier.


----------



## Suzie

Spice Girl said:


> View attachment 2209459
> 
> 
> This is the latest photograph.
> 
> Planning on soon purchasing a few of the Pave styles.



They are amazing, are they heavy?


----------



## Suzie

I know this has probably been answered before but do any ladies wear their bracelet on the same wrist as their watch? 

I never go without a watch and mostly wear my Cartier tank on my left hand as I am right handed and I am thinking about getting a Love but feel that wearing it on my right hand it would bang on everything so for those of you that wear your watch and Love together does your watch get badly scratched up?


----------



## Jetsetmax

Suzie said:


> I know this has probably been answered before but do any ladies wear their bracelet on the same wrist as their watch?
> 
> I never go without a watch and mostly wear my Cartier tank on my left hand as I am right handed and I am thinking about getting a Love but feel that wearing it on my right hand it would bang on everything so for those of you that wear your watch and Love together does your watch get badly scratched up?



First you have to remember whether you wear your Love bracelet on your right or left wrist it will get lots of scratches.  That is just the nature of a bangle style bracelet.   You can't escape scratching the bracelet. The first few scratches are tough to take, but you get used to it and it develops a patina.   If its something that will upset you, then it is not the right bracelet for you...its largely polished surface shows every tiny mark, scratch, scuff etc.

If you have a really nice watch or you care about your watch, I wouldn't  wear it on the same wrist.  Over time all of the crisp edges your watch is going to get small dents and scraps, and flat shiny surfaces will develop lots of scratches and scuffs.  I never wear my Love bracelet and watch on the same wrist because of that.  While you can send a watch in and have it polished, you really do not want to do that more than once or twice over the life time of the watch or it will lose the crisp lines and beveled edges created at the factory.  I can almost always tell when a watch has been polished later on...its just never quite the same.  

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## bex285

Anyone else ever had a dream about a love bracelet? :weird: or am I the only loser?:giggles:


----------



## stmary

bex285 said:


> Anyone else ever had a dream about a love bracelet? :weird: or am I the only loser?:giggles:



Lol! Sounds familiar


----------



## Suzie

Jetsetmax said:


> First you have to remember whether you wear your Love bracelet on your right or left wrist it will get lots of scratches.  That is just the nature of a bangle style bracelet.   You can't escape scratching the bracelet. The first few scratches are tough to take, but you get used to it and it develops a patina.   If its something that will upset you, then it is not the right bracelet for you...its largely polished surface shows every tiny mark, scratch, scuff etc.
> 
> If you have a really nice watch or you care about your watch, I wouldn't  wear it on the same wrist.  Over time all of the crisp edges your watch is going to get small dents and scraps, and flat shiny surfaces will develop lots of scratches and scuffs.  I never wear my Love bracelet and watch on the same wrist because of that.  While you can send a watch in and have it polished, you really do not want to do that more than once or twice over the life time of the watch or it will lose the crisp lines and beveled edges created at the factory.  I can almost always tell when a watch has been polished later on...its just never quite the same.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide.



Thank you for your sound advice, I would not want to damage my watch so the opposite wrist it will be.


----------



## shpahlc

Suzie said:


> I know this has probably been answered before but do any ladies wear their bracelet on the same wrist as their watch?
> 
> I never go without a watch and mostly wear my Cartier tank on my left hand as I am right handed and I am thinking about getting a Love but feel that wearing it on my right hand it would bang on everything so for those of you that wear your watch and Love together does your watch get badly scratched up?



So I am right handed and I wear my Tank on my right wrist and my Love on my left as I am more concerned about my Love getting scratched up than my Tank (given the value). Anytime I go into Cartier the SAs always comment about the condition of my Love...and this solidifies my decision to keep it on my recessive hand. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Suzie

shpahlc said:


> So I am right handed and I wear my Tank on my right wrist and my Love on my left as I am more concerned about my Love getting scratched up than my Tank (given the value). Anytime I go into Cartier the SAs always comment about the condition of my Love...and this solidifies my decision to keep it on my recessive hand.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thank you, if I purchase one I will wear it on the opposite wrist as my watch.


----------



## shpahlc

Suzie said:


> Thank you, if I purchase one I will wear it on the opposite wrist as my watch.



Every SA from Cartier recommends wearing a watch and the Love on separate wrists. The two metals just aren't meant to touch, ever. 

Can't wait to see your purchase!


----------



## Suzie

shpahlc said:


> Every SA from Cartier recommends wearing a watch and the Love on separate wrists. The two metals just aren't meant to touch, ever.
> 
> Can't wait to see your purchase!



Thank you. I have been thinking about purchasing this bracelet for a while. I hope 51 years old is not too old to wear one.


----------



## Jetsetmax

shpahlc said:


> So I am right handed and I wear my Tank on my right wrist and my Love on my left as I am more concerned about my Love getting scratched up than my Tank (given the value). Anytime I go into Cartier the SAs always comment about the condition of my Love...and this solidifies my decision to keep it on my recessive hand.
> 
> Hope this helps!



It definitely depends on the model of Tank.  Some Tanks (and other watches) are worth far more than Love bracelets.  So in that situation, protecting the watch might be the priority. The most important thing is that the watch and Love are not banging into each other. 



shpahlc said:


> Every SA from Cartier recommends wearing a watch and the Love on separate wrists. The two metals just aren't meant to touch, ever.


+1  
Couldn't agree more!



Suzie said:


> Thank you. I have been thinking about purchasing this bracelet for a while. I hope 51 years old is not too old to wear one.



You are definitely not too old!  How can someone be too old to enjoy and appreciate an icon?  Go for it and enjoy!


----------



## bex285

stmary said:


> Lol! Sounds familiar



Phew, glad I'm not alone! I dreamt that I got a 50% discount through my work...if only


----------



## Dode99

Can someone talk me some sense here! Yesterday, I got a YG Love bracelet w/4 diamonds which I adore. I already have a YG plain Love 4 months ago and was 100% convinced that I should get anther one w/4 diamonds. Now i doubt having the plain Love in the first place! I'm sceptical about having two love bracelets. I think that they're too much and I should keep the 4 diamonds Love only?? I hate doubting my purchase decisions . 

What shall I do ladies?? Should I keep them both and convince myself that I did the right thing or just keep
the Love w/4 diamonds?? 

here're some pictures of the two Love: 


















Please help


----------



## momo721

Dode99 said:


> Can someone talk me some sense here! Yesterday, I got a YG Love bracelet w/4 diamonds which I adore. I already have a YG plain Love 4 months ago and was 100% convinced that I should get anther one w/4 diamonds. Now i doubt having the plain Love in the first place! I'm sceptical about having two love bracelets. I think that they're too much and I should keep the 4 diamonds Love only?? I hate doubting my purchase decisions .
> 
> What shall I do laddies?? Should I keep them both and convince myself that I did the right thing or just keep
> the Love w/4 diamonds??
> 
> here're some pictures of the two Love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help



I love the 4 diamond! I actually think your 2 bracelets look great together! If I were you and had to choose, I'd definitely keep the 4 diamond. Maybe you would like plain love in pink gold next to the 4 diamond YG? Just to mix things up? I have the rainbow PG and  saving for the YG w diamonds next. Love 2 bracelets stacked in any color combination though...


----------



## cupcake34

> Can someone talk me some sense here!  Yesterday, I got a YG Love bracelet w/4 diamonds which I adore. I  already have a YG plain Love 4 months ago and was 100% convinced that I  should get anther one w/4 diamonds. Now i doubt having the plain Love in  the first place! I'm sceptical about having two love bracelets. I think  that they're too much and I should keep the 4 diamonds Love only?? I  hate doubting my purchase decisions .
> 
> What shall I do laddies?? Should I keep them both and convince myself that I did the right thing or just keep
> the Love w/4 diamonds??
> 
> here're some pictures of the two Love:



Personally, I think they look great together and if you love the 4 diamond Love, I'd say you should keep it. 

As for the plain Love, would you sell it or can you still exchange it at the store?


----------



## freshie2096

Dode99 said:


> Can someone talk me some sense here! Yesterday, I got a YG Love bracelet w/4 diamonds which I adore. I already have a YG plain Love 4 months ago and was 100% convinced that I should get anther one w/4 diamonds. Now i doubt having the plain Love in the first place! I'm sceptical about having two love bracelets. I think that they're too much and I should keep the 4 diamonds Love only?? I hate doubting my purchase decisions .
> 
> What shall I do ladies?? Should I keep them both and convince myself that I did the right thing or just keep
> the Love w/4 diamonds??
> 
> here're some pictures of the two Love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help


I think they looks great together on you. I mean they are totally different look if this make sense.


----------



## luxluv

I wear two Loves. One is plain RG and the other is the 10 diamond RG. I love them together. I think the plain compliments the diamond Love beautifully and the two together are striking. Your Loves look gorgeous together. I vote to keep both and enjoy them.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Dode99 said:


> Can someone talk me some sense here! Yesterday, I got a YG Love bracelet w/4 diamonds which I adore. I already have a YG plain Love 4 months ago and was 100% convinced that I should get anther one w/4 diamonds. Now i doubt having the plain Love in the first place! I'm sceptical about having two love bracelets. I think that they're too much and I should keep the 4 diamonds Love only?? I hate doubting my purchase decisions .
> 
> What shall I do ladies?? Should I keep them both and convince myself that I did the right thing or just keep
> the Love w/4 diamonds??
> 
> here're some pictures of the two Love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help



As others have said I think they look great together!  The diamonds make the new one just different enough that you can wear and enjoy both without it being redundant.  I still prefer them without stones, but thats just me.  Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Lovefour

Dode99 said:


> Can someone talk me some sense here! Yesterday, I got a YG Love bracelet w/4 diamonds which I adore. I already have a YG plain Love 4 months ago and was 100% convinced that I should get anther one w/4 diamonds. Now i doubt having the plain Love in the first place! I'm sceptical about having two love bracelets. I think that they're too much and I should keep the 4 diamonds Love only?? I hate doubting my purchase decisions .
> 
> What shall I do ladies?? Should I keep them both and convince myself that I did the right thing or just keep
> the Love w/4 diamonds??
> 
> here're some pictures of the two Love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help


Looks Great!! I say keep them both!


----------



## Dode99

Thank you ladies for your input. I gave it a lot of thought yesterday and decided to keep only one Love. Two bracelets look great but I figured it out that I'm satisfied with only one. Anyone would be happy to add another Love to their collection but I just don't know what's wrong with me all of a sudden ush:, so yeah keeping one and selling the plain Love.


----------



## OneShinyface

Suzie said:


> Thank you. I have been thinking about purchasing this bracelet for a while. I hope 51 years old is not too old to wear one.



I think Cartier pieces are classic and ageless. That said, I purchased my YG Love this past January to celebrate turning 50 next month in July. I'm also contemplating another soon.

You should go for it!!


----------



## i_heart_fashion

Dode99 said:


> Can someone talk me some sense here! Yesterday, I got a YG Love bracelet w/4 diamonds which I adore. I already have a YG plain Love 4 months ago and was 100% convinced that I should get anther one w/4 diamonds. Now i doubt having the plain Love in the first place! I'm sceptical about having two love bracelets. I think that they're too much and I should keep the 4 diamonds Love only?? I hate doubting my purchase decisions .
> 
> What shall I do ladies?? Should I keep them both and convince myself that I did the right thing or just keep
> the Love w/4 diamonds??
> 
> here're some pictures of the two Love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help



I love how your two love bracelets look together!!! Fabulous!!!


----------



## stmary

Hi Ladies,
    Does anyone stack their love bracelet with trinity cord bracelet? Does it damage your love bracelet? I bought a skinny silk with gold beads to layer and it has caused a lot of scratches in just one day. Just wondering if trinity bracelet would do the same too?


----------



## Suzie

OneShinyface said:


> I think Cartier pieces are classic and ageless. That said, I purchased my YG Love this past January to celebrate turning 50 next month in July. I'm also contemplating another soon.
> 
> You should go for it!!



Thank you for your reply and I will be going for it.


----------



## Jetsetmax

stmary said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I bought a skinny silk with gold beads to layer and it has caused a lot of scratches in just one day. Just wondering if trinity bracelet would do the same too?



Any metal on metal contact will cause scratches, especially since gold is relative soft.  Actually 18kt is so soft that if you wear a textured shirt, for example made of linen or a thickly woven cotton or wool, it will begin to leave fine/hairline scratches on polished gold surfaces after just a few wears.

The question isn't so much whather a trinity bracelet will scratch a Love (it will, due to some metal against metal contact).  It's merely a matter of whether the scratches will bother you.


----------



## Megan29

I got my Love bracelet about a month ago and I haven't taken it off since. It does have some minor scratches, which I don't mind. However, the part of my bracelet that is on the inside of my wrist is VERY severely scratched. The top and bottom of the center screw are so scratched, and they keep getting more and more scratched. I am not sure why this is happening. I don't recall anything that would scratch this specific part of the bracelet. Please help? I understand the bracelet is supposed to get scratched but I am heartbroken that after a month it looks like this. I can deal with these scratches, but I just want to know how to keep it from getting worse. Thank you


----------



## freshie2096

Megan29 said:


> I got my Love bracelet about a month ago and I haven't taken it off since. It does have some minor scratches, which I don't mind. However, the part of my bracelet that is on the inside of my wrist is VERY severely scratched. The top and bottom of the center screw are so scratched, and they keep getting more and more scratched. I am not sure why this is happening. I don't recall anything that would scratch this specific part of the bracelet. Please help? I understand the bracelet is supposed to get scratched but I am heartbroken that after a month it looks like this. I can deal with these scratches, but I just want to know how to keep it from getting worse. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214379
> 
> View attachment 2214371


I'm just guessing, it could be caused by the bracelet hit the writing desk/ computer table while you are working? :wondering


----------



## Spice Girl

Bethc said:


> Amazing!!



Thank you much.


----------



## Spice Girl

cartier_love said:


>



Thank you much.


----------



## Spice Girl

Suzie said:


> They are amazing, are they heavy?



Very much so. But, I like wearing them all together.


----------



## Spice Girl

Dode99 said:


> Can someone talk me some sense here! Yesterday, I got a YG Love bracelet w/4 diamonds which I adore. I already have a YG plain Love 4 months ago and was 100% convinced that I should get anther one w/4 diamonds. Now i doubt having the plain Love in the first place! I'm sceptical about having two love bracelets. I think that they're too much and I should keep the 4 diamonds Love only?? I hate doubting my purchase decisions .
> 
> What shall I do ladies?? Should I keep them both and convince myself that I did the right thing or just keep
> the Love w/4 diamonds??
> 
> here're some pictures of the two Love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help



Those two bracelets look great together. Shows diversity. You can always purchase other styles later on.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Megan29 said:


> I got my Love bracelet about a month ago and I haven't taken it off since. It does have some minor scratches, which I don't mind. However, the part of my bracelet that is on the inside of my wrist is VERY severely scratched. The top and bottom of the center screw are so scratched, and they keep getting more and more scratched. I am not sure why this is happening. I don't recall anything that would scratch this specific part of the bracelet. Please help? I understand the bracelet is supposed to get scratched but I am heartbroken that after a month it looks like this. I can deal with these scratches, but I just want to know how to keep it from getting worse. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214379
> 
> View attachment 2214371



Gold is very soft and your bracelet will continue to pick up these scratches, even though you don't remember hitting it against anything.  A desk, a keyboard, or anything else it comes in contact with will leave marks.  I've had mine 5 years & it has lots of scratches.  There is no way to avoid it.  Once you have lots of scratches it won't bother you as much.  Rings and bracelets get lots of abuse because our hands and wrists come in contact with so many things.  Just enjoy your bracelet and try to relax about the scratches, they can't be stopped so no point in worrying about them.


----------



## Suzie

Ok ladies, I bought my. LOVE today. I thought I would need a size 17 but when I tried it on it was quite loose, so I bought the size 16, this is what the SA suggested, I feel that a size 161/2 would be perfect but they don't make it!

It is WG with 4 diamonds. It is night time so I will take a pic tomorrow.


----------



## cupcake34

> Ok ladies, I bought my. LOVE today. I thought I would need a size 17 but  when I tried it on it was quite loose, so I bought the size 16, this is  what the SA suggested, I feel that a size 161/2 would be perfect but  they don't make it!
> 
> It is WG with 4 diamonds. It is night time so I will take a pic tomorrow.



Yay, congrats!  Looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## Onthego

Suzie said:


> Ok ladies, I bought my. LOVE today. I thought I would need a size 17 but when I tried it on it was quite loose, so I bought the size 16, this is what the SA suggested, I feel that a size 161/2 would be perfect but they don't make it!
> 
> It is WG with 4 diamonds. It is night time so I will take a pic tomorrow.



Congratulations Suzie. 25th anniversary right?  I love the love. I got the 4 diamonds also but in YG I could and maybe should wear the 16, but I went with the 17 because I can squeeze out of it and I like wearing it with my clics which are all like a 17 in the smaller size. The white gold diamond one has a special coating on it to keep it shinny I think that's what the SA at 5th ave said.
Welcome to the love club


----------



## Suzie

Onthego said:


> Congratulations Suzie. 25th anniversary right?  I love the love. I got the 4 diamonds also but in YG I could and maybe should wear the 16, but I went with the 17 because I can squeeze out of it and I like wearing it with my clics which are all like a 17 in the smaller size. The white gold diamond one has a special coating on it to keep it shinny I think that's what the SA at 5th ave said.
> Welcome to the love club



Thank you so much Onthego, great memory, yes my wedding anniversary was in Feb but my husband wanted to buy me a red birkin. No worries there, he bought me one so this was my next major purchase, I sold quite a few things on ebay to fund this and I am very happy.

I just have to get used to the tight fit and 24/7 aspect of it.


----------



## Lharding

Suzie said:


> Thank you so much Onthego, great memory, yes my wedding anniversary was in Feb but my husband wanted to buy me a red birkin. No worries there, he bought me one so this was my next major purchase, I sold quite a few things on ebay to fund this and I am very happy.
> 
> I just have to get used to the tight fit and 24/7 aspect of it.



Suzie - Congrats!  Are you on your trip or home?


----------



## Suzie

Lharding said:


> Suzie - Congrats!  Are you on your trip or home?



Hi gorgeous lady, no I leave on the 2nd of July for my trip but thought I better purchase before I go and then I can claim my 10% tax back.

I keep looking at the bracelet and moving it around, is this normal?


----------



## Lharding

Suzie said:


> Hi gorgeous lady, no I leave on the 2nd of July for my trip but thought I better purchase before I go and then I can claim my 10% tax back.
> 
> I keep looking at the bracelet and moving it around, is this normal?



Yes, very normal!  Interesting how a piece like the Love can bring pleasure.


----------



## Suzie

Lharding said:


> Yes, very normal!  Interesting how a piece like the Love can bring pleasure.



Thank you, I was thinking I was very weird. I am a little bit weird though.


----------



## loveparadox83

My size 16 WG with 4 diamonds. 
Looking to add on with YG!


----------



## Suzie

loveparadox83 said:


> My size 16 WG with 4 diamonds.
> Looking to add on with YG!
> 
> View attachment 2218372



We are twins, I bought this very same bracelet today! Woohoo, congrats.


----------



## loveparadox83

Suzie said:


> We are twins, I bought this very same bracelet today! Woohoo, congrats.



Congrats to you too! &#128556;&#128556;&#128556;


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Megan29 said:


> I got my Love bracelet about a month ago and I haven't taken it off since. It does have some minor scratches, which I don't mind. However, the part of my bracelet that is on the inside of my wrist is VERY severely scratched. The top and bottom of the center screw are so scratched, and they keep getting more and more scratched. I am not sure why this is happening. I don't recall anything that would scratch this specific part of the bracelet. Please help? I understand the bracelet is supposed to get scratched but I am heartbroken that after a month it looks like this. I can deal with these scratches, but I just want to know how to keep it from getting worse. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214379
> 
> View attachment 2214371



Unfortunately there is no way from keeping it from getting more scratches...unless you stop wearing it.

I know it's difficult to see scratches on your bracelet, but as time passes, you'll learn to see the beauty of the bracelet with the patina that it develops as well as the scratches.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Suzie said:


> Ok ladies, I bought my. LOVE today. I thought I would need a size 17 but when I tried it on it was quite loose, so I bought the size 16, this is what the SA suggested, I feel that a size 161/2 would be perfect but they don't make it!
> 
> It is WG with 4 diamonds. It is night time so I will take a pic tomorrow.



Congrats!!! I'm sure it will give you many years of enjoyment.  



loveparadox83 said:


> My size 16 WG with 4 diamonds.
> Looking to add on with YG!
> 
> View attachment 2218372



Very nice photo!  Looks great on you.


----------



## Spice Girl

Suzie said:


> Ok ladies, I bought my. LOVE today. I thought I would need a size 17 but when I tried it on it was quite loose, so I bought the size 16, this is what the SA suggested, I feel that a size 161/2 would be perfect but they don't make it!
> 
> It is WG with 4 diamonds. It is night time so I will take a pic tomorrow.



In my family of Cartier bracelets I have the same bracelet design. 

Great you made the step into the world of Cartier.


Once you get used to your bracelet you will not even move the bracelet around. I believe I did the same thing when I purchased my first one like 2 years ago. 

As for the first scratch. Well that will happen.


----------



## sjunky13

Congrats ladies on your new loves! 

Suzie, it does feel odd to have it on your wrist in the beginning. It is a heavy piece! You will get used to it.

I bought mine larger , so I can slide it on and off.


----------



## Suzie

Thank you ladies for your replies and I am sure that I will get used to it.  Here is a pic.


----------



## Suzie

Spice Girl said:


> In my family of Cartier bracelets I have the same bracelet design.
> 
> Great you made the step into the world of Cartier.
> 
> 
> Once you get used to your bracelet you will not even move the bracelet around. I believe I did the same thing when I purchased my first one like 2 years ago.
> 
> As for the first scratch. Well that will happen.



Your family is stunning! Glad to know I am not the only one doing this. I kind of worried that it was too tight but the 17 was quite large and I feel that it would get banged about more.

I have a tank watch also so my 2nd venture into Cartier. I really like their trinity rings, maybe that can be next on my radar.


----------



## Suzie

sjunky13 said:


> Congrats ladies on your new loves!
> 
> Suzie, it does feel odd to have it on your wrist in the beginning. It is a heavy piece! You will get used to it.
> 
> I bought mine larger , so I can slide it on and off.



Compared to my all silver CDC it feels like a feather!


----------



## Suzie

Sorry for the HUGE photo!


----------



## Onthego

Suzie said:


> Thank you ladies for your replies and I am sure that I will get used to it.  Here is a pic.



Hi Suzie, I have a 14 cm wrist by the bone. I'm not skinny just small boned I guess. I tried the 16 and could barely turn it around. So as I have said before I just settled for the 17. I say settled because I just needed a 16 1/2.  But I think the picture makes it look like your love is slightly on the tight side. I may be wrong and if it feels right to you and you get use to it, perfect. After all it's your love. It's beautiful!   Congratulations!


----------



## sjunky13

I do not see the pic, please post again.

I am wanting Hermes silver. I wear all Yellow gold! )


----------



## Suzie

Onthego said:


> Hi Suzie, I have a 14 cm wrist by the bone. I'm not skinny just small boned I guess. I tried the 16 and could barely turn it around. So as I have said before I just settled for the 17. I say settled because I just needed a 16 1/2.  But I think the picture makes it look like your love is slightly on the tight side. I may be wrong and if it feels right to you and you get use to it, perfect. After all it's your love. It's beautiful!   Congratulations!



It does feel slightly tight but I am sure I will get used to it, the 17 just seemed too big. Here is another pic showing the room underneath.


----------



## Suzie

Here's the pic.


----------



## Onthego

Suzie said:


> Here's the pic.



So it was the picture. Now it looks perfect! Enjoy


----------



## sjunky13

Suzie said:


> Here's the pic.



Oh, it fits you perfectly!


----------



## Suzie

Yes, sorry, but it is hard to take a photo with my left hand on the iphone. The photo probably makes it look looser than it is but I can certainly move it up and down a few inches.


----------



## wantitneedit

Suzie said:


> We are twins, I bought this very same bracelet today! Woohoo, congrats.



Congrats Suzie!!!  Know you will rock this.  Whereabouts are you wearing it on your wrist?  I have tried one on in the boutique, a long time ago, and felt constricted by the oval shape so kept asking for bigger sizes and the SA's were saying they had to be worn tight.....


----------



## Spice Girl

Suzie said:


> Thank you ladies for your replies and I am sure that I will get used to it.  Here is a pic.



Nice choice. The bracelet will look great in the sunlight where the bracelet will gleam.


----------



## Spice Girl

Suzie said:


> Your family is stunning! Glad to know I am not the only one doing this. I kind of worried that it was too tight but the 17 was quite large and I feel that it would get banged about more.
> 
> I have a tank watch also so my 2nd venture into Cartier. I really like their trinity rings, maybe that can be next on my radar.



My next addition will be the Cartier PAVES. I am planning on purchasing three of them in their different shades.


----------



## Suzie

wantitneedit said:


> Congrats Suzie!!!  Know you will rock this.  Whereabouts are you wearing it on your wrist?  I have tried one on in the boutique, a long time ago, and felt constricted by the oval shape so kept asking for bigger sizes and the SA's were saying they had to be worn tight.....



I am wearing it about and inch or so from my wristbone. When I tried the 17 the SA said it was way too lose so I went on their recommendations.


----------



## Suzie

Spice Girl said:


> My next addition will be the Cartier PAVES. I am planning on purchasing three of them in their different shades.



Wow, they are stunning, the SA let me try one on and they are to die for.


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> Thank you ladies for your replies and I am sure that I will get used to it.  Here is a pic.



Love it, congrats!!!


----------



## Spice Girl

Suzie said:


> Wow, they are stunning, the SA let me try one on and they are to die for.



True those are great. By the end of the year I should have all three. I am hoping before that though.
That will be 12 then.

Whenever I weigh myself I will need to allow for bracelet weight.  SMyLE


----------



## phillj12

Suzie said:


> Ok ladies, I bought my. LOVE today. I thought I would need a size 17 but when I tried it on it was quite loose, so I bought the size 16, this is what the SA suggested, I feel that a size 161/2 would be perfect but they don't make it!
> 
> It is WG with 4 diamonds. It is night time so I will take a pic tomorrow.



YAY! Congrats! I have a YG 4 diamond and I LOVE it! I was between a 16 and 17 too, but I went with the 17 after wearing the 16 for a bit!


----------



## Suzie

phillj12 said:


> YAY! Congrats! I have a YG 4 diamond and I LOVE it! I was between a 16 and 17 too, but I went with the 17 after wearing the 16 for a bit!



Hi there, do they have any issues if you exchange?


----------



## Jetsetmax

Suzie said:


> Hi there, do they have any issues if you exchange?



I'm fairly certain paperwork says it must be in unworn condition to exchange (so be very careful not to scratch it up if you are unsure about an exchange).  I know SAs say it should be a tight fit but you are the one that has to be comfortable.   If uncertain try on one size larger.   My WG Love is one size larger than my RG Love that I wear in the Fall/winter.  There is a definite difference in fit, but I prefer a looser fit on a hot summer day.


----------



## Suzie

Jetsetmax said:


> I'm fairly certain paperwork says it must be in unworn condition to exchange (so be very careful not to scratch it up if you are unsure about an exchange).  I know SAs say it should be a tight fit but you are the one that has to be comfortable.   If uncertain try on one size larger.   My WG Love is one size larger than my RG Love that I wear in the Fall/winter.  There is a definite difference in fit, but I prefer a looser fit on a hot summer day.



I phoned the store first thing this morning and spoke to them, the lady said that it was up to the manager so I am going to go in and see if I can exchange. I have worn it for almost 2 days now and it just feels too restrictive, thought I would be comfortable with it by now but I am not so I am going to try the 17 again and if that feels more comfortable I will exchange if they will let me.


----------



## phillj12

Suzie said:


> I phoned the store first thing this morning and spoke to them, the lady said that it was up to the manager so I am going to go in and see if I can exchange. I have worn it for almost 2 days now and it just feels too restrictive, thought I would be comfortable with it by now but I am not so I am going to try the 17 again and if that feels more comfortable I will exchange if they will let me.



I was in the same boat! When I first tried it at the store, the 17 felt ridiculously large and the 16 really looked and felt perfect. However, after wearing the 16 for a few weeks, it just felt too restrictive. Actually, the first week it didnt bother me, but after that I couldn't stand when it would sort of "stick" in a spot. I was able to wear mine for several weeks (the manager was awesome to let me do this) and by the end of those few weeks I wanted to tear that bracelet off my wrist. The second I put on the 17 I felt a HUGE sigh of relief and immediately said "THIS IS IT!!" All of the SAs told me i was a 16 but they arent me and they dont know how it felt for me. I never looked back and have been wearing it for 7 months now. Good luck!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Suzie

phillj12 said:


> I was in the same boat! When I first tried it at the store, the 17 felt ridiculously large and the 16 really looked and felt perfect. However, after wearing the 16 for a few weeks, it just felt too restrictive. Actually, the first week it didnt bother me, but after that I couldn't stand when it would sort of "stick" in a spot. I was able to wear mine for several weeks (the manager was awesome to let me do this) and by the end of those few weeks I wanted to tear that bracelet off my wrist. The second I put on the 17 I felt a HUGE sigh of relief and immediately said "THIS IS IT!!" All of the SAs told me i was a 16 but they arent me and they dont know how it felt for me. I never looked back and have been wearing it for 7 months now. Good luck!!! Keep us posted!



Thank you, I actually have the same feeling of now wanting to tear it off, it has been on my mind the last 2 days. You are right, we are the ones that have to wear them so we should feel comfortable. I have even been thinking why did I buy this?

I will will let you know how I get on with the exchange, I hope that they don't try and talk me out of it.


----------



## phillj12

Suzie said:


> Thank you, I actually have the same feeling of now wanting to tear it off, it has been on my mind the last 2 days. You are right, we are the ones that have to wear them so we should feel comfortable. I have even been thinking why did I buy this?
> 
> I will will let you know how I get on with the exchange, I hope that they don't try and talk me out of it.



Oh no! I did feel that way too tho! It made me feel awful since I wanted it SO badly and it was so expensive! I kept second guessing it and it made sick to my stomach. Someone on here wrote to me that if I had to think about it so much, it wasn't the right size. 

Don't let them talk you out of it, it's something you have to wear 24/7 so you have to be comfortable. I only notice mine now to admire it! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Suzie

phillj12 said:


> Oh no! I did feel that way too tho! It made me feel awful since I wanted it SO badly and it was so expensive! I kept second guessing it and it made sick to my stomach. Someone on here wrote to me that if I had to think about it so much, it wasn't the right size.
> 
> Don't let them talk you out of it, it's something you have to wear 24/7 so you have to be comfortable. I only notice mine now to admire it! Fingers crossed!!



 sounds like I am having exactly the same feelings as you did. I am sure that I will be much happier with the 17.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Suzie said:


> I will will let you know how I get on with the exchange, I hope that they don't try and talk me out of it.



Don't let them talk you out of it.  Get the next size up.  You wan't to wear it and enjoy it for many years and not wonder if you should have gotten the next size up.  Unless they are going to pay for it if you aren't happy with the size in a month or in a year, then don't give them any say in which size is best for you.  When you leave the store, it should be with the one that you are truly comfortable wearing.


----------



## Suzie

Jetsetmax said:


> Don't let them talk you out of it.  Get the next size up.  You wan't to wear it and enjoy it for many years and not wonder if you should have gotten the next size up.  Unless they are going to pay for it if you aren't happy with the size in a month or in a year, then don't give them any say in which size is best for you.  When you leave the store, it should be with the one that you are truly comfortable wearing.



Thank you, I agree, as I am not happy with the comfort factor.


----------



## Suzie

Well, here is an update. It did not go down well at all. The SA said that there were 2 fine scratches (I couldn't see them) so they can't exchange. Now it has to be sent to a jeweller and they will have to do a quote for buffing and then rhodium plating.

Honestly I was almost in tears when I left the store, this has soured my whole experience, now I don't even know if I want it as this has not been pleasant.

As the SA state I cannot return it, only get a store credit. I don't known what I am going to do or how much this is going to cost me for buffing and rhodium plating, honestly they were all peaches and cream when I was spent ding $11,100 not so good when it came to exchanging.

I think I might get a ring? Don't know what to do? I really have had a shi**y week!


----------



## cupcake34

> Well, here is an update. It did not go down well at all. The SA said that there were  2 fine scratches (I couldn't see them) so they can't exchange. Now it  has to be sent to a jeweller and they will have to do a quote for  buffing and then rhodium plating.
> 
> Honestly I was almost in tears when I left the store, this has soured my  whole experience, now I don't even know if I want it as this has not  been pleasant.
> 
> As the SA state I cannot return it, only get a store credit. I don't  known what I am going to do or how much this is going to cost me for  buffing and rhodium plating, honestly they were all peaches and cream  when I was spent ding $11,100 not so good when it came to exchanging.
> 
> I think I might get a ring? Don't know what to do? I really have had a shi**y week!



Oh no, don't be sad 

I'd just wait and see how much they charge for buffing and plating. And please don't give up on the Love bracelet if it is what you really want!


----------



## Suzie

cupcake34 said:


> Oh no, don't be sad
> 
> I'd just wait and see how much they charge for buffing and plating. And please don't give up on the Love bracelet if it is what you really want!



Thanks, I just feel upset, this was supposed to be a positive experience on a major purchase and it has all gone to ****.


----------



## cupcake34

> Thanks, I just feel upset, this was supposed to be a positive experience on a major purchase and it has all gone to ****.



I can totally understand this! 

Maybe try to work with a different SA? I would hope that some are more willing than others to allow exchanges/refunds.


----------



## Suzie

cupcake34 said:


> I can totally understand this!
> 
> Maybe try to work with a different SA? I would hope that some are more willing than others to allow exchanges/refunds.



Too late, they have the bracelet and I have to pay for repair.


----------



## cupcake34

> Too late, they have the bracelet and I have to pay for repair.



Oh well... then let's hope that it's not going to be expensive! 

Do you still wish to get a Love bracelet or are you really through with it? I think yours looked gorgeous and I'm sure once you get the right one you'll be happy with it.


----------



## Suzie

cupcake34 said:


> Oh well... then let's hope that it's not going to be expensive!
> 
> Do you still wish to get a Love bracelet or are you really through with it? I think yours looked gorgeous and I'm sure once you get the right one you'll be happy with it.



Still undecided.


----------



## cupcake34

> Still undecided.



Just take your time to figure out what you want


----------



## freshie2096

Suzie said:


> Well, here is an update. It did not go down well at all. The SA said that there were 2 fine scratches (I couldn't see them) so they can't exchange. Now it has to be sent to a jeweller and they will have to do a quote for buffing and then rhodium plating.
> 
> Honestly I was almost in tears when I left the store, this has soured my whole experience, now I don't even know if I want it as this has not been pleasant.
> 
> As the SA state I cannot return it, only get a store credit. I don't known what I am going to do or how much this is going to cost me for buffing and rhodium plating, honestly they were all peaches and cream when I was spent ding $11,100 not so good when it came to exchanging.
> 
> I think I might get a ring? Don't know what to do? I really have had a shi**y week!



Hi Suzie, if you are lived in Sydney I can give you a little info of their full service for your love bracelet. For white gold love with diamonds cost you around AUD$350 or under since your one is not badly scratched as mine. Hope this helps.


----------



## bb10lue

Suzie said:


> Well, here is an update. It did not go down well at all. The SA said that there were 2 fine scratches (I couldn't see them) so they can't exchange. Now it has to be sent to a jeweller and they will have to do a quote for buffing and then rhodium plating.
> 
> Honestly I was almost in tears when I left the store, this has soured my whole experience, now I don't even know if I want it as this has not been pleasant.
> 
> As the SA state I cannot return it, only get a store credit. I don't known what I am going to do or how much this is going to cost me for buffing and rhodium plating, honestly they were all peaches and cream when I was spent ding $11,100 not so good when it came to exchanging.
> 
> I think I might get a ring? Don't know what to do? I really have had a shi**y week!



Cartier customer service in Australia has gone Downhill...that's why I save up and buy them in overseas. When my whitegold love (new system) lost the back of the screw they made me pay 200 and waited 2 months to get it fixed.  Had such amazing experiences buying my juc bracelet and panthere ring in Paris.  The SA even told me that my white love screw prob was commonly known and should be fixed without extra charges. 
Maybe ask if u could use the credit in overseas?


----------



## xblackxstarx

This REALLY annoys me because when I went to the London store all their loves had scratches on already in the store!!!!!!!
I tried on different ones and spotted scratches on them before even putting them on I pointed them out to the SA , I just had to pick out the least scratched one and the scratches are pretty deep , they had long scratches on some and some fine and some deep scratches
You could see where the bracelets had been tried on and the screwdriver had obviously slipped and scratched in by the side screws too
So it's very possible any scratches you see on your bracelet if it's new are probably from when it was in store
It annoys me that they try to put the blame on the buyer when I clearly sat in the store and pointed scratches out on all the bracelets to the SA , they had to go out back or wherever they went to find the least scratched ones 



Suzie said:


> Well, here is an update. It did not go down well at all. The SA said that there were 2 fine scratches (I couldn't see them) so they can't exchange. Now it has to be sent to a jeweller and they will have to do a quote for buffing and then rhodium plating.
> 
> Honestly I was almost in tears when I left the store, this has soured my whole experience, now I don't even know if I want it as this has not been pleasant.
> 
> As the SA state I cannot return it, only get a store credit. I don't known what I am going to do or how much this is going to cost me for buffing and rhodium plating, honestly they were all peaches and cream when I was spent ding $11,100 not so good when it came to exchanging.
> 
> I think I might get a ring? Don't know what to do? I really have had a shi**y week!


----------



## Suzie

Thanks ladies, my eyesight is not 100% but for all I know the scratches may have been there before hand. I actually wish I could get my money back as I am extremely p***ed off and want to get my money back but on the receipt it says store credit only. Does anyone know how I could get a full refund as I now feel so jaded?


----------



## Suzie

freshie2096 said:


> Hi Suzie, if you are lived in Sydney I can give you a little info of their full service for your love bracelet. For white gold love with diamonds cost you around AUD$350 or under since your one is not badly scratched as mine. Hope this helps.



Thank you, wow, $350 for scratches I couldn't even see!


----------



## Suzie

bb10lue said:


> Cartier customer service in Australia has gone Downhill...that's why I save up and buy them in overseas. When my whitegold love (new system) lost the back of the screw they made me pay 200 and waited 2 months to get it fixed.  Had such amazing experiences buying my juc bracelet and panthere ring in Paris.  The SA even told me that my white love screw prob was commonly known and should be fixed without extra charges.
> Maybe ask if u could use the credit in overseas?



Today, when I went into the store I actually felt that there was no,customer service, they were all over me like a rashl when I wanted to purchase but when I wanted to return it was not the same service.


----------



## Suzie

As the evening as worn on now I am angry. Do you think there is any way that I can get my money back from Cartier even though they have a store credit exchange only? I do not want to buy anything else from them and I now do not want the bracelet?


----------



## phillj12

Suzie said:


> As the evening as worn on now I am angry. Do you think there is any way that I can get my money back from Cartier even though they have a store credit exchange only? I do not want to buy anything else from them and I now do not want the bracelet?



Oh no! I just read this (I am in the US and you must be in a very different time zone)!!! That is RIDICULOUS!! I would go in very nicely (although you are pissed beyond belief with good reason) when the quote/bracelet comes back and ask to speak to a manager, do not speak with any other SAs (or call in advance to find out when the manager will be there). Explain (in person) the situation and tell them you were sort of pushed to get the wrong size and that Cartier sold you that when it wasn't right and that you would like a refund (they can do this, it's just up to the discretion of the manager), if not tell them you want a store credit but that you shouldnt be responsible for the polishing charges. I think that is insanity that they want YOU to pay for the buffing/etc after 2 days of wear!! I mean really, this is unacceptable. If the manager says no, then ask if there is a regional manager you can speak with about this. I am SO sorry for this!!!


----------



## Suzie

phillj12 said:


> Oh no! I just read this (I am in the US and you must be in a very different time zone)!!! That is RIDICULOUS!! I would go in very nicely (although you are pissed beyond belief with good reason) when the quote/bracelet comes back and ask to speak to a manager, do not speak with any other SAs (or call in advance to find out when the manager will be there). Explain (in person) the situation and tell them you were sort of pushed to get the wrong size and that Cartier sold you that when it wasn't right and that you would like a refund (they can do this, it's just up to the discretion of the manager), if not tell them you want a store credit but that you shouldnt be responsible for the polishing charges. I think that is insanity that they want YOU to pay for the buffing/etc after 2 days of wear!! I mean really, this is unacceptable. If the manager says no, then ask if there is a regional manager you can speak with about this. I am SO sorry for this!!!



Thank you for your response but the SA went into the back room several times to speak to the manager and the manager was the one that made the call!

I am done and now I just want my money back which does not seem likely!


----------



## Jetsetmax

Suzie said:


> As the evening as worn on now I am angry. Do you think there is any way that I can get my money back from Cartier even though they have a store credit exchange only? I do not want to buy anything else from them and I now do not want the bracelet?



Sorry Suzie,

Hate to be the bearer of bad news but I don't see any way for that to happen, short of them offering on their own to refund your $.  All the big name stores such as Cartier, Van Cleef etc have store credit only policies, and they have signs in the showcases and some times near registers saying "No Refunds, Store Credit Only" in addition it says it right on the receipt.  The reason why, is they probably don't want someone buying a piece for an event and then returning it a day or week later (I worked in some high end clothing stores in college and trust me it happens).   In fact the only time I've heard otherwise was when I ordered a necklace for my wife through VC&A.  Our SA was not sure if they would make it as it was out of production.  When the approval to make it came through, it was going to be made in France and they needed full payment up front.  I told our SA I was happy to do it, but if they ran into a problem and could not make it, I wanted my money back not a store credit and that I wanted that "in writing" and she did provide that to me in writing.  

However, my advice, yes today was a bad experience.  Dust yourself off. Tomorrow is a new day.   Don't let them get the best of you.  You can afford the bracelet and I'm sure you will be able to afford the buffing and plating.  This is something that can be fixed with some money, don't let it ruin your weekend.  There are more serious things in life that can't be fixed with a bit of money.  Should you have to be going through this no.  But it happens.  My mom did not grow up with money, was always cautious with money, and knew the value of a dollar ...and her advice was always, "If it can be fixed with money, simply fix the situation, and don't have a bad day."

Personally, I think the Love bracelet looked great on you.  Ask politely if they will consider waiving the buffing fee/plating fee, and take your store credit, get the next size up, be up beat, say thank you, and when you leave politely tell the SA and Manager that you won't be doing business with them again.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Suzie

Jetsetmax said:


> Sorry Suzie,
> 
> Hate to be the bearer of bad news but I don't see any way for that to happen, short of them offering on their own to refund your $.  All the big name stores such as Cartier, Van Cleef etc have store credit only policies, and they have signs in the showcases and some times near registers saying "No Refunds, Store Credit Only" in addition it says it right on the receipt.  The reason why, is they probably don't want someone buying a piece for an event and then returning it a day or week later (I worked in some high end clothing stores in college and trust me it happens).   In fact the only time I've heard otherwise was when I ordered a necklace for my wife through VC&A.  Our SA was not sure if they would make it as it was out of production.  When the approval to make it came through, it was going to be made in France and they needed full payment up front.  I told our SA I was happy to do it, but if they ran into a problem and could not make it, I wanted my money back not a store credit and that I wanted that "in writing" and she did provide that to me in writing.
> 
> However, my advice, yes today was a bad experience.  Dust yourself off. Tomorrow is a new day.   Don't let them get the best of you.  You can afford the bracelet and I'm sure you will be able to afford the buffing and plating.  This is something that can be fixed with some money, don't let it ruin your weekend.  There are more serious things in life that can't be fixed with a bit of money.  Should you have to be going through this no.  But it happens.  My mom did not grow up with money, was always cautious with money, and knew the value of a dollar ...and her advice was always, "If it can be fixed with money, simply fix the situation, and don't have a bad day."
> 
> Personally, I think the Love bracelet looked great on you.  Ask politely if they will consider waiving the buffing fee/plating fee, and take your store credit, get the next size up, be up beat, say thank you, and when you leave politely tell the SA and Manager that you won't be doing business with them again.  Just my 2 cents.



Thank you for your long and thoughtful reply. I agree, at the end of the day it is only money and believe me I did not grow up with money either. In fact only the last 10 years have I ever had designer anything, but that is not the point. I agree, nothing is going to change my life over this but when you invest over 11 grand that to me is a serious investment.

This purchase has been a long thought out one and I am actually quite peed off. I really don't want any of their other offerings, I want out, so yes it sucks. I am quite a stubborn person, a bad flaw I am sure but I now want a refund, I don't want their bracelet anymore so we shall see. I guess I will lose out in the long run.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Suzie said:


> Thank you for your long and thoughtful reply. I agree, at the end of the day it is only money and believe me I did not grow up with money either. In fact only the last 10 years have I ever had designer anything, but that is not the point. I agree, nothing is going to change my life over this but when you invest over 11 grand that to me is a serious investment.
> 
> This purchase has been a long thought out one and I am actually quite peed off. I really don't want any of their other offerings, I want out, so yes it sucks. I am quite a stubborn person, a bad flaw I am sure but I now want a refund, I don't want their bracelet anymore so we shall see. I guess I will lose out in the long run.



I agree 11,000 is a lot of money.  Sadly, store credit is the same policy at most of the big name stores.  

Everyone has to decide what works for them. I hope that you find a resolution that will make you happy in the end.


----------



## Suzie

Jetsetmax said:


> I agree 11,000 is a lot of money.  Sadly, store credit is the same policy at most of the big name stores.
> 
> Everyone has to decide what works for them. I hope that you find a resolution that will make you happy in the end.


Looks like they have me over a barrel,then! I will call the head office Monday and see how I get on.


----------



## bex285

Suzie said:


> Looks like they have me over a barrel,then! I will call the head office Monday and see how I get on.



So sorry you had such a crappy experience  it's a shame that it's totally tainted your opinion of Cartier, but I'd be the same in your situation! I'm not sure if this will be any help but I found this website, couldn't hurt to check it out  http://www.accc.gov.au (sorry if you've looked at it already and I'm just being blonde!)


Fingers crossed you get the result you want and with an apology at the very least.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Suzie said:


> Looks like they have me over a barrel,then! I will call the head office Monday and see how I get on.



Yes, they seem to have the upper hand.  Remember, the store credit policy would apply even if you bought an item, kept it 2 days, never wore it and then simply wanted your money back.  The minute you leave the store with their product, you are only entitled to a store credit.  So what happens now is largely at their discretion.  Maybe only a big time, long term customer would have some clout. 

Sorry you are so soured on the company and products.  Just food for thought, I would consider it a victory to get them to waive the replating fee, and to get a store credit.  I think to do that, they have to feel they are saving/maintaining a customer.  Just playing devils advocate, if you called and told me you just want your money back nothing else will suffice, I might be thinking you are a customer we've already lost, so what is my incentive to do more than what the manager has already offered (since technically he could say the policy about exchanges and credits only applies to unworn merchandise)?  You are never coming back to us anyway.  While if there is something else I can do for you, such as "eating" the plating fee and that keeps you interested and willing to accept a credit to use in the store...well then they feel like they are keeping a customer and there is value in that.  Just my 2 cents, and I work in an industry where the main issue is dealing with complaints.  

Wishing you lots of luck and I hope it all works out and has a great ending for you.


----------



## ginger123

Suzie, if you're really unhappy with it but you can't get a credit, I would sell it. You'll take a loss, but I wouldn't want something that had bad associations. The ladies can give you ideas as to the best selling venues. 

(To be honest, I don't wear WG b/c if I'm going to spend thousands, the idea of having to rhodium re-plate drives me batty. And the fact that Cartier rose gold fades is a big turn off for me, too. As are the screw horror stories I've heard. Why make something if you can't make it well?)


----------



## etk123

Suzie said:


> As the evening as worn on now I am angry. Do you think there is any way that I can get my money back from Cartier even though they have a store credit exchange only? I do not want to buy anything else from them and I now do not want the bracelet?



I am so sorry this happened. I think Cartier has a terrible customer service policy regarding the Love bracelets. I understand why you feel disgusted and like the whole experience has soured for you. 

From an outside, unemotional perspective, I would recommend just paying for the polish and exchanging for the 17. No doubt it's not right that you have to pay for it, and they've been jerks, but it's still a beautiful bracelet and something you loved enough to spend $11,000.  I just don't think it's worth all of the aggravation and heartache of trying to fight them, when the other option is to get the bracelet you love. Consider it a bad service experience, and the polish cost an unfortunate side effect. 

I hope you can get this resolved quickly with an outcome that you are satisfied with. Good luck!


----------



## phillj12

etk123 said:


> I am so sorry this happened. I think Cartier has a terrible customer service policy regarding the Love bracelets. I understand why you feel disgusted and like the whole experience has soured for you.
> 
> From an outside, unemotional perspective, I would recommend just paying for the polish and exchanging for the 17. No doubt it's not right that you have to pay for it, and they've been jerks, but it's still a beautiful bracelet and something you loved enough to spend $11,000.  I just don't think it's worth all of the aggravation and heartache of trying to fight them, when the other option is to get the bracelet you love. Consider it a bad service experience, and the polish cost an unfortunate side effect.
> 
> I hope you can get this resolved quickly with an outcome that you are satisfied with. Good luck!



Well said etk123! And yours is white gold as well, right?


----------



## Jetsetmax

ginger123 said:


> Suzie, if you're really unhappy with it but you can't get a credit, I would sell it. You'll take a loss, but I wouldn't want something that had bad associations. The ladies can give you ideas as to the best selling venues.
> 
> (To be honest, I don't wear WG b/c if I'm going to spend thousands, the idea of having to rhodium re-plate drives me batty. And the fact that Cartier rose gold fades is a big turn off for me, too. As are the screw horror stories I've heard. Why make something if you can't make it well?)



Why pay to have it replated, exchange it for a perfect one, and then sell the perfect one?   If she were going to take a loss it would make more sense not to bother replating etc just for a few small scratches and just sell it as is.  But really, I think pay the fee do the exchance, get the size you are comfortable with and move on. 

As for white gold, not all white gold is plated with rhodium.  In fact their WG Love without diamonds is NOT plated (I made sure of that before I bought mine, without diamonds).  As for rose gold fading...thats not simply an issue with Cartier, it has happened with Rolex watches also (if its something that you wear in the shower or swimming pool, the chemicals can cause RG to fade).  I've read about issues with screws, but in the 5 years I've owned a Love, I've never had any problems nor have any of my Love owning friends.  So it may only be a small percentage of owners that have had an issue with the screws.  A few years ago I read that they sell annually about $30 million worth of Love bracelets...I doubt they could do that if a huge percentage had problems.  



etk123 said:


> I am so sorry this happened. I think Cartier has a terrible customer service policy regarding the Love bracelets. I understand why you feel disgusted and like the whole experience has soured for you.
> 
> From an outside, unemotional perspective, I would recommend just paying for the polish and exchanging for the 17. No doubt it's not right that you have to pay for it, and they've been jerks, but it's still a beautiful bracelet and something you loved enough to spend $11,000.  I just don't think it's worth all of the aggravation and heartache of trying to fight them, when the other option is to get the bracelet you love. Consider it a bad service experience, and the polish cost an unfortunate side effect.
> 
> I hope you can get this resolved quickly with an outcome that you are satisfied with. Good luck!



+1 

I couldn't agree more.  Its an unfortunate issue that has arisen, and I think out of good will they should just eat the cost of the replating of the old size.  However, I wouldn't drive myself crazy over this, especially when you were would have been happy if they just did the exchange.  Get a new one, move on and enjoy it.


----------



## Suzie

bex285 said:


> So sorry you had such a crappy experience  it's a shame that it's totally tainted your opinion of Cartier, but I'd be the same in your situation! I'm not sure if this will be any help but I found this website, couldn't hurt to check it out  http://www.accc.gov.au (sorry if you've looked at it already and I'm just being blonde!)
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed you get the result you want and with an apology at the very least.



Thank you for this link, I will give them a call tomorrow and see what my rights as a consumer are?


----------



## elaina

I remember there were a couple of tpf members who did receive a full refund on their love bracelets.  They wore them for weeks until the bracelet halves came falling off their wrists and were dented badly.  They had the new screw system.  I don't know if Cartier still provides refunds due to this.  Has the new screw system improved since its initial release?

Just out of curiosity,  did you try to return the bracelet with the bracelet in the box or with the bracelet still on your wrist?  Usually if its in the box , its easier to make the exchange because it's "unworn" - silly as it sounds.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Suzie said:


> Well, here is an update. It did not go down well at all. The SA said that there were 2 fine scratches (I couldn't see them) so they can't exchange. Now it has to be sent to a jeweller and they will have to do a quote for buffing and then rhodium plating.
> 
> I think I might get a ring? Don't know what to do? I really have had a shi**y week!





Jetsetmax said:


> Sorry Suzie,
> Personally, I think the Love bracelet looked great on you.  Ask politely if they will consider waiving the buffing fee/plating fee, and take your store credit, get the next size up, be up beat, say thank you, and when you leave politely tell the SA and Manager that you won't be doing business with them again.  Just my 2 cents.




I'm so sorry that you had a bad experience Suzie.  It really is such a great piece though, if you could separate this experience from the bracelet itself, I really like Jetset's idea.  You can wear the bracelet for the next 50 years and never think of their crummy CS again.


----------



## Suzie

elaina said:


> I remember there were a couple of tpf members who did receive a full refund on their love bracelets.  They wore them for weeks until the bracelet halves came falling off their wrists and were dented badly.  They had the new screw system.  I don't know if Cartier still provides refunds due to this.  Has the new screw system improved since its initial release?
> 
> Just out of curiosity,  did you try to return the bracelet with the bracelet in the box or with the bracelet still on your wrist?  Usually if its in the box , its easier to make the exchange because it's "unworn" - silly as it sounds.



No, it was on my wrist because my husband tried to take it off and he didn't want to scratch it so I just left it on my wrist.


----------



## Suzie

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm so sorry that you had a bad experience Suzie.  It really is such a great piece though, if you could separate this experience from the bracelet itself, I really like Jetset's idea.  You can wear the bracelet for the next 50 years and never think of their crummy CS again.



Too funny, doubt I will live another 50 years as I am already 51! I am still thinking about what to do.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Suzie said:


> Too funny, doubt I will live another 50 years as I am already 51! I am still thinking about what to do.



Hey, you never know.  I keep telling my DD that she'll have to unscrew it off my cold, dead hand.


----------



## Jetsetmax

elaina said:


> I remember there were a couple of tpf members who did receive a full refund on their love bracelets.  They wore them for weeks until the bracelet halves came falling off their wrists and were dented badly.  They had the new screw system.  I don't know if Cartier still provides refunds due to this.  Has the new screw system improved since its initial release?
> 
> Just out of curiosity,  did you try to return the bracelet with the bracelet in the box or with the bracelet still on your wrist?  Usually if its in the box , its easier to make the exchange because it's "unworn" - silly as it sounds.


I think its different if an item is defective.  Then a company may willingly grant a refund.  That's not the case in this situation.  The company knows this an issue of wanting to change sizes after its been worn, and the company says there are scratches.  It probably doesn't matter how Suzie returned it since they know its been worn.

I know Suzie mentioned looking into consumer protection laws.  In my country I'm not aware of  "No refund/merchandise credit only policies" as violating any consumer protection laws (lots of high end stores have the same policy), but maybe things are different where she lives.  

Hopefully things will work out.


----------



## Suzie

lanasyogamama said:


> Hey, you never know.  I keep telling my DD that she'll have to unscrew it off my cold, dead hand.



Too funny!


----------



## xblackxstarx

hi bethc  do you find your hermes bracelet secure ? im interested in this piece but never seen it irl. is it as beautiful as the love? is it as comfortable? what are your opinions on it ? i love your stack! x



Bethc said:


> I polished mine yesterday, I don't usually wear them all together, but they look so shiny!!
> 
> View attachment 2210056


----------



## Chenyunyy

Need help please~~ anyone can check if this is real? I bought this last week. the seller got good reputation and i received the item. the weight &size feels real but the serial number is weird Thanks!!!! If its not then I have to return it and get my money back 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=300871872085


----------



## LocksAndKeys

After I get my TT Rolex for my left hand, my next big purchase will be a yellow gold Love to wear on my right hand


----------



## luvmy3girls

Suzie said:


> Looks like they have me over a barrel,then! I will call the head office Monday and see how I get on.


 did you wear the bracelet on your dominant hand? I had mine on my left writst (im right handed) then I switched it to my right and it was so tight and irritating, I wanted to rip it off. So I switched it back to my left and its perfect, not tight, doesnt bother me at all. Just a thought


----------



## etk123

Suzie said:


> Too funny, doubt I will live another 50 years as I am already 51! I am still thinking about what to do.



I've been wondering how you made out, or if you made any decisions yet. Please update us!


----------



## phillj12

etk123 said:


> I've been wondering how you made out, or if you made any decisions yet. Please update us!



Yes, I've been thinking about you too Suzie!


----------



## einseine

Suzie!  I have been thinking about you, too!

My SA brought home my polished 4-diamond WG Love!   I' have forgotten how it looked when it was new.  Very shiny!!  From now on, I will polish mine more frequently.  I don't care if it becaomes thinner.


----------



## Jetsetmax

einseine said:


> Suzie!  I have been thinking about you, too!
> 
> My SA brought home my polished 4-diamond WG Love!  ....From now on, I will polish mine more frequently.  I don't care if it becaomes thinner.



Only issue is it won't just become thinner.  You run the risk of essentially polishing away the screw designs (that are embossed) or making them hardly noticeable.  It won't happen immediately, but if you do it a few times each year over say 10+ years...you could end up with a flat looking bangle with hardly any screw design left, and be stuck with something that no longer looks like a Love bracelet.  However, its all yours so do what you like.


----------



## Megan29

Hi, I purchased my love bracelet on May 11th at the Cartier boutique in Short Hills, NJ. Recently my skin has been slightly bruising from where my bracelet hits my wrist.  Is this normal?


----------



## Jetsetmax

Never seen that before.  A Love bracelet is pretty solid and if it has a fair amount of room to move up and down your wrist easily and you are doing some sports or working out, I suppose it could hit the base of your thumb hard enough to bruise.  It also depends on how easily you tend to bruise.   

I've never experienced that with my Love bracelet, but I've had a watch crown hit my wrist hard enough after playing racquetball to leave a bruise.


----------



## Suzie

luvmy3girls said:


> did you wear the bracelet on your dominant hand? I had mine on my left writst (im right handed) then I switched it to my right and it was so tight and irritating, I wanted to rip it off. So I switched it back to my left and its perfect, not tight, doesnt bother me at all. Just a thought



No, changing wrists is not an option for me as I wear a watch on my left arm so I would not wear on the same arm as my watch.


----------



## Suzie

etk123 said:


> I've been wondering how you made out, or if you made any decisions yet. Please update us!



Hi, sorry ladies, I have been busy the last couple of days but on Monday a male SA at the store called me, he was the guy I originally spoke to about putting aside the size 17 for me and when I went to the store to see him he wasn't there.

He told me that he was sorry he wasn't there and that the staff were doing the correct thing advising me to get the smaller bracelet and that they would not charge me for the repair as the jeweller said that they were minor scratches. 

I am going in to see him tomorrow and he will have the 17 ready for me to try on. So we will see what happens then.


----------



## Tempo

Suzie said:


> No, changing wrists is not an option for me as I wear a watch on my left arm so I would not wear on the same arm as my watch.



Why not?


----------



## Suzie

Tempo said:


> Why not?



I don't want to scratch my watch up.


----------



## Spice Girl

Megan29 said:


> Hi, I purchased my love bracelet on May 11th at the Cartier boutique in Short Hills, NJ. Recently my skin has been slightly bruising from where my bracelet hits my wrist.  Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225832



No problems here. Have had my first bracelet like a few years ago. The other bracelets do not cause any problems either.


----------



## Suzie

Spice Girl said:


> No problems here. Have had my first bracelet like a few years ago. The other bracelets do not cause any problems either.



Spice Girl & others, do you wear your bracelets all of them or do you take them off occasionally?


----------



## XCCX

Hello there ladies, I will be visiting San Fransisco soon, could someone please tell me what are the hot spots for shopping??? I know this question does not exactly belong here but I would like to visit the Cartier boutique there.. So a general advice is appreciated


----------



## phillj12

Suzie said:


> Spice Girl & others, do you wear your bracelets all of them or do you take them off occasionally?



SO glad the SA is rectifying the situation! I have ha mine only since last December but I haven't taken it off and don't really plan to. I wore it to the beach and it was fine, so I figure why bother. 

Let us know how the 17 works...Im sure it will feel big to you but perhaps, like me, it will be a sigh of relief that it has a lot of movement! Good luck!


----------



## einseine

Jetsetmax said:


> Only issue is it won't just become thinner.  You run the risk of essentially polishing away the screw designs (that are embossed) or making them hardly noticeable.  It won't happen immediately, but if you do it a few times each year over say 10+ years...you could end up with a flat looking bangle with hardly any screw design left, and be stuck with something that no longer looks like a Love bracelet.  However, its all yours so do what you like.


 
Hi Jetsetmax!  Thank you for your input.  Hmm...  I should have purchased the all-diamond one? 

It depends on how badly your Love is scratched up, but it costs at least $200.  I don't do it a few times a year, but I'll do it once a year, perhaps.


----------



## Suzie

phillj12 said:


> SO glad the SA is rectifying the situation! I have ha mine only since last December but I haven't taken it off and don't really plan to. I wore it to the beach and it was fine, so I figure why bother.
> 
> Let us know how the 17 works...Im sure it will feel big to you but perhaps, like me, it will be a sigh of relief that it has a lot of movement! Good luck!



Thank you, anything would be better than the constricting feeling of the size 16. I will report tomorrow evening on how I get on.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Suzie said:


> Spice Girl & others, do you wear your bracelets all of them or do you take them off occasionally?



I posted this answer many times. I'm one of the ones who wears it only a few hours a day, a couple of times a week, not 24/7. Had no problems with screws or getting it on and off myself!!!


----------



## Suzie

Babsiegirl said:


> I posted this answer many times. I'm one of the ones who wears it only a few hours a day, a couple of times a week, not 24/7. Had no problems with screws or getting it on and off myself!!!



Thank you Babsiegirl for your reply. Most people I have noticed wear their Loves 24/7 so it is nice to hear from other ladies who do not wear it all of the time. Glad to hear that taking it on and off poses no problems.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Suzie said:


> He told me that he was sorry he wasn't there and that the staff were doing the correct thing advising me to get the smaller bracelet and that they would not charge me for the repair as the jeweller said that they were minor scratches.
> 
> I am going in to see him tomorrow and he will have the 17 ready for me to try on. So we will see what happens then.



Excellent!  Glad to hear that things seem like they will work out for you (and they won't charge for any repairs).  Hopefully, the size 17 will do the trick and you will be enjoying your Love bracelet soon.  



Suzie said:


> Spice Girl & others, do you wear your bracelets all of them or do you take them off occasionally?



I wear mine all the time, except if I know I will be traveling by plane.  Once or twice I have been hassled at the security check point because I can't take the bracelet off.  Sometimes it hasn't been an issue, but I just don't want to deal with it.  I'd rather get in an out of the airport ASAP.  Although, I guess I could travel with a small screw driver and take it off before getting to the airport.  



einseine said:


> Hi Jetsetmax!  Thank you for your input.  Hmm...  I should have purchased the all-diamond one?
> 
> It depends on how badly your Love is scratched up, but it costs at least $200.  I don't do it a few times a year, but I'll do it once a year, perhaps.



Ah...yes, I suppose there would not be an issue with possibly polishing away the screw motif if you had the all diamond version.   Although, I think it really needs a few screw motifs or it doesn't really look as much like a Love bracelet to me.

I think if you only sent it for polishing once a year it would be a long time before it would possibly affect the screw embossings.  Although if you do it once a year over the course of say 10-15 years at $200 a pop it does start to add up $$$.  Anyway, enjoy your bracelet...it looks great!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Megan29 said:


> Hi, I purchased my love bracelet on May 11th at the Cartier boutique in Short Hills, NJ. Recently my skin has been slightly bruising from where my bracelet hits my wrist.  Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225832



I'm wondering if it's a little small?  I know they go by wrist circ., but I think the shape of your wrist can impact sizing.


----------



## Spice Girl

Suzie said:


> Spice Girl & others, do you wear your bracelets all of them or do you take them off occasionally?



I wear mine 24 hours a day. Would take much too take off and then put crack on again.


----------



## Suzie

Update.

I went into the store today and exchanged for the 17, it feels much more comfortable and more natural to me and not constricting. I am sure in a few weeks the LOVE and I will become very good friends!

Thank you for everyone's advice, it has really helped me make my decision. Also, as my 23 year old daughter is bigger than me, she will inherit it one day.

I have had it on for about 9 hours now and it feels good.


----------



## Jetsetmax

So happy to hear things worked out!  Congrats and enjoy your new Love bracelet.


----------



## Suzie

Jetsetmax said:


> So happy to hear things worked out!  Congrats and enjoy your new Love bracelet.



Thank you.


----------



## pamella

So happy that all seems to have worked out for you and your LOVE!   I know that in the
coming weeks, you will be so happy with it.  I have had mine for a year now, and love wearing
it more and more every day!  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## phillj12

Suzie said:


> Update.
> 
> I went into the store today and exchanged for the 17, it feels much more comfortable and more natural to me and not constricting. I am sure in a few weeks the LOVE and I will become very good friends!
> 
> Thank you for everyone's advice, it has really helped me make my decision. Also, as my 23 year old daughter is bigger than me, she will inherit it one day.
> 
> I have had it on for about 9 hours now and it feels good.



Yay! I am so, so happy for you! I know you will love wearing it! 

I was thinking that if I didn't want to wear mine 24/7 I wouldn't tighten it as much. The first few months I had mine the screw would loosen ever so slightly. But the last time my husband tightened it (over a month or two ago), it hasn't budged. Just keep an eye on for the first month or so! 

So, so happy for you Suzie!


----------



## bex285

Suzie said:


> Update.
> 
> I went into the store today and exchanged for the 17, it feels much more comfortable and more natural to me and not constricting. I am sure in a few weeks the LOVE and I will become very good friends!
> 
> Thank you for everyone's advice, it has really helped me make my decision. Also, as my 23 year old daughter is bigger than me, she will inherit it one day.
> 
> I have had it on for about 9 hours now and it feels good.



Woohoo!


----------



## Suzie

pamella said:


> So happy that all seems to have worked out for you and your LOVE!   I know that in the
> coming weeks, you will be so happy with it.  I have had mine for a year now, and love wearing
> it more and more every day!  Congratulations!!!!



Thank you Pamela, that is good to know.


----------



## Suzie

phillj12 said:


> Yay! I am so, so happy for you! I know you will love wearing it!
> 
> I was thinking that if I didn't want to wear mine 24/7 I wouldn't tighten it as much. The first few months I had mine the screw would loosen ever so slightly. But the last time my husband tightened it (over a month or two ago), it hasn't budged. Just keep an eye on for the first month or so!
> 
> So, so happy for you Suzie!



I will definitely keep that in mind and check the screws.


----------



## Suzie

bex285 said:


> Woohoo!


----------



## wantitneedit

Suzie said:


> Update.
> 
> I went into the store today and exchanged for the 17, it feels much more comfortable and more natural to me and not constricting. I am sure in a few weeks the LOVE and I will become very good friends!
> 
> Thank you for everyone's advice, it has really helped me make my decision. Also, as my 23 year old daughter is bigger than me, she will inherit it one day.
> 
> I have had it on for about 9 hours now and it feels good.



So pleased for you luv, post pics!!!!


----------



## Babsiegirl

wantitneedit said:


> So pleased for you luv, post pics!!!!



I second the motion- show us some pics!!!


----------



## Suzie

Here a couple of quick ones I took on my iPhone, hard to take pics with your left hand when you are right handed.


----------



## Suzie

Second pic.


----------



## Suzie

3rd pic.


----------



## phillj12

Suzie said:


> Second pic.



Gorgeous! The diamonds are so bright in the WG! The size looks great on you too, def doesn't look too big! Congrats!


----------



## Suzie

phillj12 said:


> Gorgeous! The diamonds are so bright in the WG! The size looks great on you too, def doesn't look too big! Congrats!



Thank you, the SA told me that even though the bracelet is WG they rhodium plate them because it makes the diamonds sparkle more.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Suzie said:


> 3rd pic.



Definitely looks like a perfect fit!!! Hope you enjoy it for years to come.


----------



## Suzie

Babsiegirl said:


> Definitely looks like a perfect fit!!! Hope you enjoy it for years to come.



Thank you Babsiegirl.


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> Update.
> 
> I went into the store today and exchanged for the 17, it feels much more comfortable and more natural to me and not constricting. I am sure in a few weeks the LOVE and I will become very good friends!
> 
> Thank you for everyone's advice, it has really helped me make my decision. Also, as my 23 year old daughter is bigger than me, she will inherit it one day.
> 
> I have had it on for about 9 hours now and it feels good.



I'm so glad this worked out for you!  Congrats!!


----------



## Lovefour

Suzie said:


> Second pic.


Looks perfect!! Congrats


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> I'm so glad this worked out for you!  Congrats!!



Thank you dear Beth.


----------



## Suzie

Lovefour said:


> Looks perfect!! Congrats



Thank you Lovefour. Still feels comfy 24 hours on.


----------



## Lharding

Suzie said:


> 3rd pic.



Suzie - 

Your Love looks beautiful!  Enjoy it and take all the secret glances you want!!!


----------



## Suzie

Lharding said:


> Suzie -
> 
> Your Love looks beautiful!  Enjoy it and take all the secret glances you want!!!



Thank you so much my friend, you have been the best enabler of all time. 



P.S. you were so right about the sizes.


----------



## cupcake34

> 3rd pic.



It looks perfect! I'm glad everything worked out fine!


----------



## Suzie

cupcake34 said:


> It looks perfect! I'm glad everything worked out fine!



Thank you cupcake, I am also happy that it has worked out.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Suzie said:


> Update.
> 
> I went into the store today and exchanged for the 17, it feels much more comfortable and more natural to me and not constricting. I am sure in a few weeks the LOVE and I will become very good friends!
> 
> Thank you for everyone's advice, it has really helped me make my decision. Also, as my 23 year old daughter is bigger than me, she will inherit it one day.
> 
> I have had it on for about 9 hours now and it feels good.




Yay!  It looks so much more comfortable.


----------



## Suzie

lanasyogamama said:


> Yay!  It looks so much more comfortable.



Thank so much lanasyogamama.


----------



## bb10lue

That fits perfectly


----------



## etk123

Suzie said:


> 3rd pic.



Suzie, it's _so pretty_! I'm glad you're happy with the 17!


----------



## Suzie

Thank you bb10lue


----------



## Suzie

etk123 said:


> Suzie, it's _so pretty_! I'm glad you're happy with the 17!



I am occasionally forgetting it is on my wrist so definitely the right size for me.


----------



## Kissmark

Does it bother you when you wear the love bracelet at the gym? Do you always have to watch out so it won't get damaged? Especially if you use weights etc. Does it get in the way if you do yoga?


----------



## bex285

Kissmark said:


> Does it bother you when you wear the love bracelet at the gym? Do you always have to watch out so it won't get damaged? Especially if you use weights etc. Does it get in the way if you do yoga?



Don't do yoga so can't help you with that one but it doesn't bother me when doing weights or cardio at the gym.


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

Kissmark said:


> Does it bother you when you wear the love bracelet at the gym? Do you always have to watch out so it won't get damaged? Especially if you use weights etc. Does it get in the way if you do yoga?


I wear a wrist band over mine when I jog. It keeps it from moving around. My 15 year old found the wrist bands at Spencer's gifts.


----------



## pamella

Suzie said:


> Here a couple of quick ones I took on my iPhone, hard to take pics with your left hand when you are right handed.




It really looks fab on you, the fit looks perfect, and the diamonds...stunning!


----------



## Suzie

pamella said:


> It really looks fab on you, the fit looks perfect, and the diamonds...stunning!



Thank you Pamela.


----------



## freshie2096

Kissmark said:


> Does it bother you when you wear the love bracelet at the gym? Do you always have to watch out so it won't get damaged? Especially if you use weights etc. Does it get in the way if you do yoga?



Friend of mine do yoga and sports with 2 love on her right, doesn't bothering her at all.


----------



## lovely64

Suzie said:


> Thank you.



It is so pretty on you dear!! Perfection!


----------



## OneShinyface

Kissmark said:


> Does it bother you when you wear the love bracelet at the gym? Do you always have to watch out so it won't get damaged? Especially if you use weights etc. Does it get in the way if you do yoga?


 
I have a couple of sets of terry cloth wristbands I scored from Wal-Mart and Target. I have a black set for my dark workout wear and a white set for my light-colored workout wear.

I have a thing about being coordinated. LOL.


----------



## LeilaLove

Suzie said:


> I am occasionally forgetting it is on my wrist so definitely the right size for me.


The bracelet looks gorgeous on you. Did you happen to try the 18 by any chance?  I have tiny wrists- 14cm- and I settled on the 17 in rose gold.  I sometimes think the 18 would have been better but I feared it would fall off of me, particularly in cold weather. Anyway, just curious if you might've tried the 18 on.


----------



## beachy10

xactreality said:


> Hello there ladies, I will be visiting San Fransisco soon, could someone please tell me what are the hot spots for shopping??? I know this question does not exactly belong here but I would like to visit the Cartier boutique there.. So a general advice is appreciated


 
You have lots of shopping in Union Square.


----------



## Suzie

LeilaLove said:


> The bracelet looks gorgeous on you. Did you happen to try the 18 by any chance?  I have tiny wrists- 14cm- and I settled on the 17 in rose gold.  I sometimes think the 18 would have been better but I feared it would fall off of me, particularly in cold weather. Anyway, just curious if you might've tried the 18 on.



My wrist is 14 1/2 cms and no I didn't try on the 18, it would have been way too big.


----------



## LeilaLove

From the pictures, it looks like the 18 would've looked like a pretty bangle on you but I know it's supposed to fit more on the snug side. The 17 definitely looks fit and great on you. I feel better knowing the 18 would've been too big on me. Thanks!


----------



## LDDChanel

Suzie said:


> Here a couple of quick ones I took on my iPhone, hard to take pics with your left hand when you are right handed.


The bracelet looks great!


----------



## LDDChanel

bex285 said:


> Don't do yoga so can't help you with that one but it doesn't bother me when doing weights or cardio at the gym.


I do yoga in mine all the time and it's fine. I just push it out up on my arm and it's fine.


----------



## advokaitplm

Does anyone know if any of the boutiques are doing any promos/deals/etc. in the next year or so? Looking to purchase my first piece from them and would like to maximize money spent if possible, thanks in advance!


----------



## Kissmark

OneShinyface said:


> I have a couple of sets of terry cloth wristbands I scored from Wal-Mart and Target. I have a black set for my dark workout wear and a white set for my light-colored workout wear.
> 
> I have a thing about being coordinated. LOL.



Hahaha thanks I can totally picture it....


----------



## Jetsetmax

advokaitplm said:


> Does anyone know if any of the boutiques are doing any promos/deals/etc. in the next year or so? Looking to purchase my first piece from them and would like to maximize money spent if possible, thanks in advance!



No deals/promos to save you money (other than sales associates warning you of an upcoming price increase).  I only promotions I've seen is that sometimes they have special events where a portion of the proceeds from sales during the event go to a particular charity.


----------



## angelalam5

Kissmark said:


> Does it bother you when you wear the love bracelet at the gym? Do you always have to watch out so it won't get damaged? Especially if you use weights etc. Does it get in the way if you do yoga?



I practice hot moksha yoga as well as use weights every second day and nope, it doesn't bother me at all. After the first few days you hardly notice it at all and can easily do all your normal activities without worrying about it.


----------



## XCCX

beachy10 said:


> You have lots of shopping in Union Square.



Thanks!!!


----------



## XCCX

Suzie said:


> Second pic.



Perfect! Congrats!


----------



## bagladyseattle

I wanted to provide update of my missing YG Love screw.

I called the Beverly Hills boutique and they placed an order for screw replacement.  I ordered a spare one just in case.  I should have ordered spare one for my WG one too but I did not.

Price $60 per screw.  It took 2.5 wks from the time I ordered to time it arrived at my office.  Since WA does not have Cartier boutique, there is no sales tax applied.  Shipping fee $15.

Earlier I was mixed up between the screw and screwdriver if it's solid gold.  Screw is solid gold but the screw driver is plated.    

Beware that ebayer sells screw replacement and it's plated gold, NOT solid gold.




bagladyseattle said:


> Please help!  I just discover this morning driving to work that one of my Love bracelet missing a screw.  I panic a little because I don't know if my office has a small screw driver for me to open  the other remaining screw on my bracelet.  I don't want to wear thru the day and my Love fall off and break.
> 
> Seattle does not have Cartier boutique so I call the Vegas in the Wynn and I have the old screw system so  they don't have the screw  in stock.  They have to place an order for it.
> 
> All I want to do is to go home now and look for that screw.. I hope it's either on the floor or my bed.  Sigh... I have to wait till after work to do so.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 1) The screw is gold plated right? It's not solid gold?
> 2) Anyone where use third party for screw replacement?


----------



## elaina

The thing I hate about the replacement screws st the cartier boutique is that sometimes they don't look like the original screw that went missing.  The screw head tends to be bigger compared to the other screw that's left on the bracelet. 

Hopefully its a match.


----------



## jjdg

greenstars said:


> I went to Cartier to try the new silk cord and i did not resist ... :shame: Thanks to everyone for the help !



Hi! May I know what the name of the bracelet in the middle is? I've been looking for it but whenever I search for the love bracelet, only the cuff/bangle come out  thanks so much in advance!


----------



## avedashiva

bagladyseattle said:


> I wanted to provide update of my missing YG Love screw.
> 
> I called the Beverly Hills boutique and they placed an order for screw replacement.  I ordered a spare one just in case.  I should have ordered spare one for my WG one too but I did not.
> 
> Price $60 per screw.  It took 2.5 wks from the time I ordered to time it arrived at my office.  Since WA does not have Cartier boutique, there is no sales tax applied.  Shipping fee $15.
> 
> Earlier I was mixed up between the screw and screwdriver if it's solid gold.  Screw is solid gold but the screw driver is plated.
> 
> Beware that ebayer sells screw replacement and it's plated gold, NOT solid gold.




So happy to hear you found the screws. Any idea how you lost the screw?


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Hi ladies,

Does anyone own the Love cord bracelet with black ceramic & white gold with diamonds rings? Does the bracelet look nice in real life and how are the diamonds?

http://www.cartier.fr/collections/j...acelets-love/b6026005-bracelet-love-2-anneaux


----------



## JOJA

Just out of curiosity ~ does anyone know the cost to replace screw(s) with the new screw system?


----------



## XCCX

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Does anyone own the Love cord bracelet with black ceramic & white gold with diamonds rings? Does the bracelet look nice in real life and how are the diamonds?
> 
> http://www.cartier.fr/collections/j...acelets-love/b6026005-bracelet-love-2-anneaux









Sorry for the blurry photos but I hope this gives you an idea..


----------



## avedashiva

just wanted to say - love your pictures...simple chic and elegant!


----------



## whimsic

xactreality said:


> View attachment 2234674
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234675
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blurry photos but I hope this gives you an idea..



Love the ring  &#10084;


----------



## Spice Girl

avedashiva said:


> So happy to hear you found the screws. Any idea how you lost the screw?



I just found one of my screws not too long ago. I keep about 3 each if the screws on hand all the time.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

xactreality said:


> View attachment 2234674
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234675
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blurry photos but I hope this gives you an idea..



Thank for the photos, it looks very nice on you! 
I thought the cord is black, or is it possible to choose its color?
And one more question, how big are the diamonds (diamond)?


----------



## stmary

Is the love bangle with diamond the same size as the plain bangle or is it thicker in width?


----------



## Spice Girl

My bracelets are the same size. I own two all diamond along with other styles all the same thickness. I do not yet own the all diamond pave style yet.


----------



## stmary

Spice Girl said:


> My bracelets are the same size. I own two all diamond along with other styles all the same thickness. I do not yet own the all diamond pave style yet.



Thank you 
I love all your bracelets! Can't wait to see your pave


----------



## XCCX

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Thank for the photos, it looks very nice on you!
> I thought the cord is black, or is it possible to choose its color?
> And one more question, how big are the diamonds (diamond)?



Thanks!

It comes with a black but you can change the color, there are sooo many different choices.. The diamonds to be honest are very small, barely noticeable...


----------



## XCCX

whimsic said:


> Love the ring  &#10084;



Thanks!


----------



## Tryingtobegood

Ok, so this is my first ever post here and I come to you with a dilemma. My awesome mother got me a couple of gold bangles/bracelets from an Italian jewelry store. Both pieces are genuine 18k gold and made in Italy. So why is that a problem? I'm glad you asked 
One of the bracelets is a very close copy of the Love bracelet. There are differences of course....the bracelet is YG with WG screws, the screws protrude out slightly instead of sitting flush, only the screw at the hinge can be moved/unscrewed. But for people who only have a general idea of what the bracelet looks like, this is a somewhat convincing replica.
Now my dilemma is in deciding what I should do with the bracelet. Its a gift from my mum (who has never seen a Cartier bracelet, and bought this only because she liked the design), its quite well made and mostly importantly, I like it. Should I try to get rid of it because its a shameless copy of a well-known design or just keep it because its a pretty good looking piece of jewelry and it doesn't matter that it happens to look like the Love?

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...737&sads=fTpCeY0fj8YM4LLee4PDgILznKY&sadssc=1


----------



## bagladyseattle

The link does not work.

That is so sweet of your mom.  Personally, I will not wear it and that's me but I will keep it because it's a gift from my mother.



Tryingtobegood said:


> Ok, so this is my first ever post here and I come to you with a dilemma. My awesome mother got me a couple of gold bangles/bracelets from an Italian jewelry store. Both pieces are genuine 18k gold and made in Italy. So why is that a problem? I'm glad you asked
> One of the bracelets is a very close copy of the Love bracelet. There are differences of course....the bracelet is YG with WG screws, the screws protrude out slightly instead of sitting flush, only the screw at the hinge can be moved/unscrewed. But for people who only have a general idea of what the bracelet looks like, this is a somewhat convincing replica.
> Now my dilemma is in deciding what I should do with the bracelet. Its a gift from my mum (who has never seen a Cartier bracelet, and bought this only because she liked the design), its quite well made and mostly importantly, I like it. Should I try to get rid of it because its a shameless copy of a well-known design or just keep it because its a pretty good looking piece of jewelry and it doesn't matter that it happens to look like the Love?
> 
> https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...737&sads=fTpCeY0fj8YM4LLee4PDgILznKY&sadssc=1


----------



## Tryingtobegood

Hopefully the picture uploads this time around.


----------



## Spice Girl

stmary said:


> Thank you
> I love all your bracelets! Can't wait to see your pave



I will be purchasing all three shades by early next year.


----------



## freshie2096

Tryingtobegood said:


> Hopefully the picture uploads this time around.



If I were you I would keep it and perhaps buy  the Cartier bracelet to match it up since it was a gift from dear mum and I would likely to wear it just to cheer her up but this is just my thoughts, other people might of thinking differently


----------



## phillj12

Tryingtobegood said:


> Hopefully the picture uploads this time around.



If you like it, then I would say why not go ahead and wear it. It was a gift from your mom and she would probably be upset if you didn't wear it.

If you don't like it, then just wear it for occasions that are with your mom.

Where I live, there aren't too many people wearing Loves so it wouldn't phase anyone. Enjoy!


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Tryingtobegood said:


> Hopefully the picture uploads this time around.



Honestly, if I were you, I would definitely wear it because it was a gift from your mom.

At the end of the day, what matters most is your opinion on the bracelet, because you're wearing the bracelet and not other people.

Also, I'm sure you mom has put in a lot of thought in getting you that bracelet, so rather than thinking whether people will say your bracelet is a copy or not, it's better for you to think if you yourself are comfortable wearing that bracelet and whether you actually like it or not.


----------



## Tryingtobegood

I'm so glad I posted my little problem on this forum. I was nervous people might judge me for wanting to hang on to the lookalike Love when most of them here have spent large amounts of money on the real thing. Big thank you to all of you for being so understanding.:tpfrox:

@balenciaga-boy & Phillj12 - you guys are awesome and I really appreciate the support. I do live and work in a place where the Love is pretty well-recognised. In fact a number of people have complimented me on it and a couple of them have asked me if its "real". And I was always honest, I told them it was real gold but not real Cartier. It didn't bother me one bit to tell people I was wearing a replica, but I'm not sure if they think of me as the "evil counterfeiter" now  But this is when I must think of your wise words and not worry about what other people might think of me. Thank you!
@freshie2096 & bagladyseattle - I really appreciate your feedback, guys. And before I came here, I had the same idea...to mothball the bracelet and pull it out only when my mom visits. But somehow I didn't feel very good about it. I'm not trying to be miss goody-two-shoes, I promise! But my mom did go out of her way to look for "interesting & innovative" designs for me, so if I decide to keep this, I want to wear it with pride. If I decide I don't want to wear it, I would rather explain the problem to her and see if I can go with her to the jewelry store and have this exchanged for something I could wear.


----------



## Suzie

Tryingtobegood said:


> I'm so glad I posted my little problem on this forum. I was nervous people might judge me for wanting to hang on to the lookalike Love when most of them here have spent large amounts of money on the real thing. Big thank you to all of you for being so understanding.:tpfrox:
> 
> @balenciaga-boy & Phillj12 - you guys are awesome and I really appreciate the support. I do live and work in a place where the Love is pretty well-recognised. In fact a number of people have complimented me on it and a couple of them have asked me if its "real". And I was always honest, I told them it was real gold but not real Cartier. It didn't bother me one bit to tell people I was wearing a replica, but I'm not sure if they think of me as the "evil counterfeiter" now  But this is when I must think of your wise words and not worry about what other people might think of me. Thank you!
> @freshie2096 & bagladyseattle - I really appreciate your feedback, guys. And before I came here, I had the same idea...to mothball the bracelet and pull it out only when my mom visits. But somehow I didn't feel very good about it. I'm not trying to be miss goody-two-shoes, I promise! But my mom did go out of her way to look for "interesting & innovative" designs for me, so if I decide to keep this, I want to wear it with pride. If I decide I don't want to wear it, I would rather explain the problem to her and see if I can go with her to the jewelry store and have this exchanged for something I could wear.



Who would judge you? You Mum gave you this so that is good enough for me!


----------



## Tryingtobegood

Suzie said:


> Who would judge you? You Mum gave you this so that is good enough for me!


@Suzie - Thank you for your kinds words! It means a lot.


----------



## Candice0985

Tryingtobegood said:


> @Suzie - Thank you for your kinds words! It means a lot.



I think it is different enough that it is not trying to be a love bracelet. enjoy!


----------



## GucciObsessed

I think it is different enough to not be confused with the real thing. I have a Kors bracelet with a similar inspired design and when I wore it (I have a real love now so I never wear the Kors anymore) only one person asked if it was Cartier. Enjoy your bracelet!


----------



## restricter

I was in Cartier today getting a bracelet serviced and was told the Love cuff has been discontinued.  It is a sad day...  Well, almost.  I bought a YG one.  They had the last size 16 in the US.  It was meant to be


----------



## cupcake34

> I was in Cartier  today getting a bracelet serviced and was told the Love cuff has been  discontinued.  It is a sad day...  Well, almost.  I bought a YG one.   They had the last size 16 in the US.  It was meant to be



Really? Are you sure? Why have they discontinued it? Are they also discontinuing other pieces from the Love collection?


----------



## xblackxstarx

Are you sure? I really want one 



restricter said:


> I was in Cartier today getting a bracelet serviced and was told the Love cuff has been discontinued.  It is a sad day...  Well, almost.  I bought a YG one.  They had the last size 16 in the US.  It was meant to be


----------



## restricter

Yes.  That's what I was told by the SA and the store manager in Manhasset.  Anyone else hear anything?

I didn't hear about anything else being discontinued but I was in enough shock over the cuff that I didn't ask.


----------



## restricter

cupcake34 said:


> Really? Are you sure? Why have they discontinued it? Are they also discontinuing other pieces from the Love collection?



Per the SA, no reason was given.  However, she said it was probably to make room for something new.


----------



## alf13

I heard the same thing from my SA about the cuff. I had previously been interested in the yellow gold cuff with one diamond. Last week, she got in one of the last two size 17 cuffs with the diamond available in the US. I decided to expand my horizons and dip my toes in the VCA waters instead. Hopefully, I won't regret my decision. I have the plain yg cuff that I just don't seem to wear anymore.


----------



## afsweet

I'm not sure how the prices differ in the UK compared to France but I may go try 1 on now that I'm back in London. When I went to the boutique in France I was so turned off by how rude one of the customers was. I went in specifically to look at the love bracelets, 1 Chinese woman saw them and called to her friend to come over, the one that came over bumped into me so I moved to the side so we would all have room to look. So what does she do? Puts her hand in front of and uses her arm to push me backwards away from the display. 

I was so irritated that I grabbed DH and told him we're leaving.


----------



## dolphingirl

stephc005 said:


> I'm not sure how the prices differ in the UK compared to France but I may go try 1 on now that I'm back in London. When I went to the boutique in France I was so turned off by how rude one of the customers was. I went in specifically to look at the love bracelets, 1 Chinese woman saw them and called to her friend to come over, the one that came over bumped into me so I moved to the side so we would all have room to look. So what does she do? Puts her hand in front of and uses her arm to push me backwards away from the display.
> 
> I was so irritated that I grabbed DH and told him we're leaving.



How rude!  Really sorry to hear that.  You should have pushed her back and told her to wait behind you.  

I hope you find your love bracelet soon.


----------



## restricter

stephc005 said:


> I'm not sure how the prices differ in the UK compared to France but I may go try 1 on now that I'm back in London. When I went to the boutique in France I was so turned off by how rude one of the customers was. I went in specifically to look at the love bracelets, 1 Chinese woman saw them and called to her friend to come over, the one that came over bumped into me so I moved to the side so we would all have room to look. So what does she do? Puts her hand in front of and uses her arm to push me backwards away from the display.
> 
> I was so irritated that I grabbed DH and told him we're leaving.



Wow!  I thought that only happened at sample sales!  So sorry you had to deal with that and it ruined what should have been a special experience.


----------



## ginger123

"a Chinese woman"


----------



## XCCX

tryingtobegood said:


> ok, so this is my first ever post here and i come to you with a dilemma. My awesome mother got me a couple of gold bangles/bracelets from an italian jewelry store. Both pieces are genuine 18k gold and made in italy. So why is that a problem? I'm glad you asked
> one of the bracelets is a very close copy of the love bracelet. There are differences of course....the bracelet is yg with wg screws, the screws protrude out slightly instead of sitting flush, only the screw at the hinge can be moved/unscrewed. But for people who only have a general idea of what the bracelet looks like, this is a somewhat convincing replica.
> Now my dilemma is in deciding what i should do with the bracelet. Its a gift from my mum (who has never seen a cartier bracelet, and bought this only because she liked the design), its quite well made and mostly importantly, i like it. Should i try to get rid of it because its a shameless copy of a well-known design or just keep it because its a pretty good looking piece of jewelry and it doesn't matter that it happens to look like the love?
> 
> https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...737&sads=ftpcey0fj8ym4llee4pdgilznky&sadssc=1





bagladyseattle said:


> the link does not work.
> 
> That is so sweet of your mom.  Personally, i will not wear it and that's me but i will keep it because it's a gift from my mother.



+1


----------



## TechPrincess

xactreality said:


> +1


I'd wear it as well .


----------



## sarahll

Hi, Ladies 
Could you check the stamp inside your love bracelet. I feel very uncomfortable about mine.
I recently bought this yellow gold bracelet from virgin island. I just realize the order of my stamp is very different from cartier website. 

the stamp inside bracelet is shown as the following:

cartier 750 17 c XD 5096 

However, the official picture from the website is shown in format:17 750 cartier c CRD 094836
Is my case normal?
cartier.us/collections/jewelry/collections/love/love-bracelets/b6035516-love-bracelet


----------



## omniavincitamor

sarahll said:


> Hi, Ladies
> Could you check the stamp inside your love bracelet. I feel very uncomfortable about mine.
> I recently bought this yellow gold bracelet from virgin island. I just realize the order of my stamp is very different from cartier website.
> 
> the stamp inside bracelet is shown as the following:
> 
> cartier 750 17 c XD 5096
> 
> However, the official picture from the website is shown in format:17 750 cartier c CRD 094836
> Is my case normal?
> cartier.us/collections/jewelry/collections/love/love-bracelets/b6035516-love-bracelet



I once heard someone say that the order of the markings may be different depending on how old the bracelet is. I would be concerned about the size and type of font more than the order. However, if you purchased it at a Cartier boutique, dont worry!!! 
Here is the inside of my bracelet.


----------



## Bagzzonly

sarahll said:


> Hi, Ladies
> Could you check the stamp inside your love bracelet. I feel very uncomfortable about mine.
> I recently bought this yellow gold bracelet from virgin island. I just realize the order of my stamp is very different from cartier website.
> 
> the stamp inside bracelet is shown as the following:
> 
> cartier 750 17 c XD 5096
> 
> However, the official picture from the website is shown in format:17 750 cartier c CRD 094836
> Is my case normal?
> cartier.us/collections/jewelry/collections/love/love-bracelets/b6035516-love-bracelet



Mine is in the order like yours, with "Cartier 750 16...."  I bought mine via the US Cartier website at the end of April 2013.


----------



## Spice Girl

The format on mine is like from the official web page. That is only one bracelet. I do not feel like taking the others off to check if these are of the other or same format.


----------



## smom

sarahll said:


> Hi, Ladies
> Could you check the stamp inside your love bracelet. I feel very uncomfortable about mine.
> I recently bought this yellow gold bracelet from virgin island. I just realize the order of my stamp is very different from cartier website.
> 
> the stamp inside bracelet is shown as the following:
> 
> cartier 750 17 c XD 5096
> 
> However, the official picture from the website is shown in format:17 750 cartier c CRD 094836
> Is my case normal?
> cartier.us/collections/jewelry/collections/love/love-bracelets/b6035516-love-bracelet



mine is in the same format as yours.
don't worry, wear it amd enjoy it!!


----------



## Suzie

Ok my way to Hawaii, just went through security and no beep.


----------



## phillj12

Suzie said:


> Ok my way to Hawaii, just went through security and no beep.



Yay! Enjoy Hawaii! Mine didn't go off in Honolulu, but it did leaving the Big Island. LOL!


----------



## princesslix

Just wanted to share my current stack. I am hoping to add a YG cuff and a plain RG bangle, and either a WG or RG JUC for my left hand. I have a lot of saving ahead of me &#128563;


----------



## freshie2096

princesslix said:


> View attachment 2245895
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my current stack. I am hoping to add a YG cuff and a plain RG bangle, and either a WG or RG JUC for my left hand. I have a lot of saving ahead of me &#128563;



Gorgeous stack!


----------



## pjanicejm

is anyone kind enough to help to authentic this cartier ring for me ;p
this will be the first cartier ring i will own (probably);p 
http://postimg.org/image/6psls36nb/ 
http://postimg.org/image/8fw0d5zhl/7fbf9d01/

thank you so much


----------



## Suzie

Sunning herself by the pool in Hawaii.

Sorry for the upside down pic, not sure why that happens from my iPad photos.


----------



## Lharding

Suzie said:


> Sunning herself by the pool in Hawaii.
> 
> Sorry for the upside down pic, not sure why that happens from my iPad photos.



Perfect!  Glad you're having a great time!


----------



## Onthego

I have a 4 diamond yellow gold love. Just went from Florida to London, then Berlin, and then Vienna. My bracelet sounded off the alarm at the airport every time. This is the first time I wear the love through the machine.  The time before I put it in my purse carefully.  But I don't like that either because I'm not seeing it at all times and can be stressful. So this time I wore it. The beep sounded every time so I had to be "searched" more in depth every time. Honestly now I think they know we will be carefully searched because they had the women go different then the men. Only women can go through when women can scan you. I don't mind this at all.  I completely understand and don't mind at all. We go early to airport every time so we are prepared for anything. It just bothers me that the stupid machine beeps for gold, hope it beeps for important stuff too!


----------



## abs914

Which bracelet do you think would look better on its own --- trinity on a silk cord or the baby love? 

And for those who pick the baby love, is it too matchy to wear that along with my YG Love ring? TIA!


----------



## stmary

abs914 said:


> Which bracelet do you think would look better on its own --- trinity on a silk cord or the baby love?
> 
> And for those who pick the baby love, is it too matchy to wear that along with my YG Love ring? TIA!



I prefer to wear trinity on silk cord with my love bracelet. I just love how those 3 gold looks and how cute they look on the cord.


----------



## stmary

Onthego said:


> It just bothers me that the stupid machine beeps for gold, hope it beeps for important stuff too!



Hahaha! Funny! By the sound of it, I think they have a pretty good scanning machine.


----------



## advokaitplm

princesslix said:


> View attachment 2245895
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my current stack. I am hoping to add a YG cuff and a plain RG bangle, and either a WG or RG JUC for my left hand. I have a lot of saving ahead of me &#128563;


Is that an amethyst on the YG one?!


----------



## alf13

advokaitplm said:


> Is that an amethyst on the YG one?!



Not princesslix, but I think that's the rose gold cuff with pink sapphire.


----------



## advokaitplm

alf13 said:


> Not princesslix, but I think that's the rose gold cuff with pink sapphire.



That would make a lot more sense, colors don't show up very well for me on the phone app. My excitement that they would make that combo got the best of me before I thought it through fully. Thanks!


----------



## XCCX

abs914 said:


> Which bracelet do you think would look better on its own --- trinity on a silk cord or the baby love?
> 
> And for those who pick the baby love, is it too matchy to wear that along with my YG Love ring? TIA!



I prefer the baby love on its own and the trinity cord stacked.. I have the baby love and wear it on my right arm and the love wedding band (thinner one) as a wedding band on left hand, I dont think its too matchy matchy


----------



## abs914

xactreality said:


> I prefer the baby love on its own and the trinity cord stacked.. I have the baby love and wear it on my right arm and the love wedding band (thinner one) as a wedding band on left hand, I dont think its too matchy matchy



I'd be able to stack in the future, but for right now the bracelet would be on its own. Unless I go ahead and just buy a few cheap bracelets to stack with the trinity cord. I recently sold off all my Tiffany silver so I'm slowly building a new jewelry collection.


----------



## princesslix

advokaitplm said:


> Is that an amethyst on the YG one?!



It is an RG cuff with one sapphire. I think there is also a full bangle version of RG with 4 pink sapphires, but I am unsure about it, as I've never seen any pics.


----------



## laurayuki

Here is a drool worthy picture I took in Tokyo second hand store komehyo main hq in shinjuku I will never buy cartier classic design retail again! The prices for loves are amazing there and barely any scratches... I got a cartier trinity with two rows of diamond for 2300 and it was barely used if I can even tell at all. It retails for 6500 usd pre tax


----------



## Suzie

laurayuki said:


> Here is a drool worthy picture I took in Tokyo second hand store komehyo main hq in shinjuku I will never buy cartier classic design retail again! The prices for loves are amazing there and barely any scratches... I got a cartier trinity with two rows of diamond for 2300 and it was barely used if I can even tell at all. It retails for 6500 usd pre tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2250595
> View attachment 2250596



Gorgeous pic and what a great deal on the trinity.


----------



## XCCX

Love wedding band and love cord bracelet.


----------



## avedashiva

laurayuki said:


> Here is a drool worthy picture I took in Tokyo second hand store komehyo main hq in shinjuku I will never buy cartier classic design retail again! The prices for loves are amazing there and barely any scratches... I got a cartier trinity with two rows of diamond for 2300 and it was barely used if I can even tell at all. It retails for 6500 usd pre tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2250595
> View attachment 2250596


Please post a picture of your new ring.


----------



## freshie2096

xactreality said:


> Love wedding band and love cord bracelet.



Your love wedding band looks really nice with your ering IMO Congrats!!


----------



## freshie2096

laurayuki said:


> Here is a drool worthy picture I took in Tokyo second hand store komehyo main hq in shinjuku I will never buy cartier classic design retail again! The prices for loves are amazing there and barely any scratches... I got a cartier trinity with two rows of diamond for 2300 and it was barely used if I can even tell at all. It retails for 6500 usd pre tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2250595
> View attachment 2250596



Please post some modelling pics when you can


----------



## afsweet

laurayuki said:


> Here is a drool worthy picture I took in Tokyo second hand store komehyo main hq in shinjuku I will never buy cartier classic design retail again! The prices for loves are amazing there and barely any scratches... I got a cartier trinity with two rows of diamond for 2300 and it was barely used if I can even tell at all. It retails for 6500 usd pre tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2250595
> View attachment 2250596



Wow definitely need to make my way over to Tokyo!


----------



## laurayuki

My trinity


----------



## XCCX

laurayuki said:


> My trinity
> 
> View attachment 2251696



Your trinity and your everything! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Candice0985

laurayuki said:


> My trinity
> 
> View attachment 2251696



looks great! congrats on a good deal  I love your Qeelin (sp?) bracelet as well  i'm going to look into this brand when I travel to Asia


----------



## laurayuki

xactreality said:


> Your trinity and your everything! Gorgeous!!!



Thanks!




Candice0985 said:


> looks great! congrats on a good deal  I love your Qeelin (sp?) bracelet as well  i'm going to look into this brand when I travel to Asia



Thanks! you totally should I love the brand


----------



## advokaitplm

laurayuki said:


> My trinity
> 
> View attachment 2251696



What's your middle bracelet? 
Everything looks lovely together!


----------



## Lizgizmo

I love all your pictures! This is probably a silly question, but has the love bracelet ever decreased in price? The price here in Nov 2011 was &#8364;4625, it's now &#8364;5250. I'm guessing I just need to bite the bullet before it increases even more?!


----------



## karo

laurayuki said:


> My trinity
> 
> View attachment 2251696


Wow! Love all of your jewelry!


----------



## Suzie

laurayuki said:


> My trinity
> 
> View attachment 2251696



Just gorgeous!


----------



## etk123

laurayuki said:


> My trinity
> 
> View attachment 2251696



So beautiful!


----------



## phillj12

laurayuki said:


> Here is a drool worthy picture I took in Tokyo second hand store komehyo main hq in shinjuku I will never buy cartier classic design retail again! The prices for loves are amazing there and barely any scratches... I got a cartier trinity with two rows of diamond for 2300 and it was barely used if I can even tell at all. It retails for 6500 usd pre tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2250595
> View attachment 2250596



OMG, that is amazing!! If I had access to that store, I would def be buying there too!!


----------



## avedashiva

laurayuki said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! you totally should I love the brand


Lovely! Enjoy your new addition.


----------



## miki66

laurayuki said:


> Here is a drool worthy picture I took in Tokyo second hand store komehyo main hq in shinjuku I will never buy cartier classic design retail again! The prices for loves are amazing there and barely any scratches... I got a cartier trinity with two rows of diamond for 2300 and it was barely used if I can even tell at all. It retails for 6500 usd pre tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2250595
> View attachment 2250596



May I know the name of the store? Wonder if they ever sell online...


----------



## Kissmark

miki66 said:


> May I know the name of the store? Wonder if they ever sell online...



Th name of the store is komehyo and they do sell online


----------



## JOJA

restricter said:


> I was in Cartier today getting a bracelet serviced and was told the Love cuff has been discontinued.  It is a sad day...  Well, almost.  I bought a YG one.  They had the last size 16 in the US.  It was meant to be




Does anyone know if this is definite?  I was really hoping to get a rose gold cuff (I need time to convince my husband that I NEED it.  I really hope it isn't being discontinued!


----------



## restricter

JOJA said:


> Does anyone know if this is definite?  I was really hoping to get a rose gold cuff (I need time to convince my husband that I NEED it.  I really hope it isn't being discontinued!



It's definite.  Sorry.


----------



## miki66

Kissmark said:


> Th name of the store is komehyo and they do sell online



Thank you! But it seems that they do not ship to the US


----------



## afsweet

I tried on the cuff yesterday (with and without diamond), so even if it is discontinued I suppose you still have a chance to buy it if you're looking to do so in the near future.

I'm trying to choose between the cuff and bangle. DH thinks I should get the cuff because it's more practical- easy to take on and off. I like the bangle because I can be more carefree wearing it- no fear of it slipping off even though the cuff I tried on was a nice fit and didn't seem like it would ever fall off. But, still I worry about that. And of course I like the idea of the love bracelet being locked and not being taken off. 

Tried on the versions with diamonds- 1 diamond on the cuff, 4 on the bangle. Loved the 4 diamond bracelet way more than the plain or cuff versions. It's more than 7000 GBP! I don't even want to convert that into dollars lol. Even the plain gold are pricey IMO. DH likes the 4 diamond version, and I'm wondering if I do buy a love bracelet should I just go ahead and buy the 4 diamond or start off "small" and get the plain YG...


----------



## cupcake34

> I tried on the cuff yesterday (with and without diamond), so even if it  is discontinued I suppose you still have a chance to buy it if you're  looking to do so in the near future.
> 
> I'm trying to choose between the cuff and bangle. DH thinks I should get  the cuff because it's more practical- easy to take on and off. I like  the bangle because I can be more carefree wearing it- no fear of it  slipping off even though the cuff I tried on was a nice fit and didn't  seem like it would ever fall off. But, still I worry about that. And of  course I like the idea of the love bracelet being locked and not being  taken off.
> 
> Tried on the versions with diamonds- 1 diamond on the cuff, 4 on the  bangle. Loved the 4 diamond bracelet way more than the plain or cuff  versions. It's more than 7000 GBP! I don't even want to convert that  into dollars lol. Even the plain gold are pricey IMO. DH likes the 4  diamond version, and I'm wondering if I do buy a love bracelet should I  just go ahead and buy the 4 diamond or start off "small" and get the  plain YG...



Don't settle! If you love the 4 diamond bracelet, get that. Otherwise you'll end up paying much more because you will probably still want the 4 diamond bracelet after getting the plain one.


----------



## JOJA

stephc005 said:


> I tried on the cuff yesterday (with and without diamond), so even if it is discontinued I suppose you still have a chance to buy it if you're looking to do so in the near future.
> 
> I'm trying to choose between the cuff and bangle. DH thinks I should get the cuff because it's more practical- easy to take on and off. I like the bangle because I can be more carefree wearing it- no fear of it slipping off even though the cuff I tried on was a nice fit and didn't seem like it would ever fall off. But, still I worry about that. And of course I like the idea of the love bracelet being locked and not being taken off.
> 
> Tried on the versions with diamonds- 1 diamond on the cuff, 4 on the bangle. Loved the 4 diamond bracelet way more than the plain or cuff versions. It's more than 7000 GBP! I don't even want to convert that into dollars lol. Even the plain gold are pricey IMO. DH likes the 4 diamond version, and I'm wondering if I do buy a love bracelet should I just go ahead and buy the 4 diamond or start off "small" and get the plain YG...




I originally purchased the cuff ~ first size 17 then exchanged that for size 16.  Wore it for a few days and loved it so much I decided to exchange it for the bracelet.  I love my bracelet, I wear it every day and so far have only taken it off once because I had to.  Both my SA and Husband said to stick with the cuff but I knew I wouldnt be 100% happy.  I will admit that I have had some days where I think the cuff would have been better for me but I know myself and if I had the cuff I would have dreamed of the bracelet.  
Now of course I want BOTH!  I really want a rose gold cuff, however, I dont think my Husband is going to go for that.  When I purchased the bracelet it was a one and done thing ~ thats why I went with the bracelet.  Im hoping to change his mind!!


----------



## smom

stephc005 said:


> I tried on the cuff yesterday (with and without diamond), so even if it is discontinued I suppose you still have a chance to buy it if you're looking to do so in the near future.
> 
> I'm trying to choose between the cuff and bangle. DH thinks I should get the cuff because it's more practical- easy to take on and off. I like the bangle because I can be more carefree wearing it- no fear of it slipping off even though the cuff I tried on was a nice fit and didn't seem like it would ever fall off. But, still I worry about that. And of course I like the idea of the love bracelet being locked and not being taken off.
> 
> Tried on the versions with diamonds- 1 diamond on the cuff, 4 on the bangle. Loved the 4 diamond bracelet way more than the plain or cuff versions. It's more than 7000 GBP! I don't even want to convert that into dollars lol. Even the plain gold are pricey IMO. DH likes the 4 diamond version, and I'm wondering if I do buy a love bracelet should I just go ahead and buy the 4 diamond or start off "small" and get the plain YG...



Personally I got the plain RG version because its "the" one I wanted. If the 4 diamond version is "the" one that you want, AND the one your DH likes, then you should totally go for it! IMHO it's too big of a purchase to start small and add to later. You'll keep thinking about those diamonds... 







JOJA said:


> I originally purchased the cuff ~ first size 17 then exchanged that for size 16.  Wore it for a few days and loved it so much I decided to exchange it for the bracelet.  I love my bracelet, I wear it every day and so far have only taken it off once because I had to.  Both my SA and Husband said to stick with the cuff but I knew I wouldnt be 100% happy.  I will admit that I have had some days where I think the cuff would have been better for me but I know myself and if I had the cuff I would have dreamed of the bracelet.
> Now of course I want BOTH!  I really want a rose gold cuff, however, I dont think my Husband is going to go for that.  When I purchased the bracelet it was a one and done thing ~ thats why I went with the bracelet.  Im hoping to change his mind!!



My hubs is exactly the same! One and done and I'm never to even glance at another Love again.


----------



## tosh

Does anyone know why they are 
discontinuing the cuff?


----------



## Suzie

stephc005 said:


> I tried on the cuff yesterday (with and without diamond), so even if it is discontinued I suppose you still have a chance to buy it if you're looking to do so in the near future.
> 
> I'm trying to choose between the cuff and bangle. DH thinks I should get the cuff because it's more practical- easy to take on and off. I like the bangle because I can be more carefree wearing it- no fear of it slipping off even though the cuff I tried on was a nice fit and didn't seem like it would ever fall off. But, still I worry about that. And of course I like the idea of the love bracelet being locked and not being taken off.
> 
> Tried on the versions with diamonds- 1 diamond on the cuff, 4 on the bangle. Loved the 4 diamond bracelet way more than the plain or cuff versions. It's more than 7000 GBP! I don't even want to convert that into dollars lol. Even the plain gold are pricey IMO. DH likes the 4 diamond version, and I'm wondering if I do buy a love bracelet should I just go ahead and buy the 4 diamond or start off "small" and get the plain YG...



I totally agree with cupcake, pay more and get the one your heart desires or you will always feel that you have settled!

There is a saying I love, Buy the best and cry once, settle for less and cry forever. Or something along those lines.


----------



## Lots love

I'm finally member I've been reading all of the messages and comments and I find them to very helpful I'm glad we have this club for new members with question I I got my love on June 7 my mom bought it for me it was long time in the making. So when it came time to get it I was sure what color to get.i want rose gold  I wasn't sure about the size and because of the members here I realized I got the right size I want to thank you all for your help


----------



## freshie2096

Lots love said:


> I'm finally member I've been reading all of the messages and comments and I find them to very helpful I'm glad we have this club for new members with question I I got my love on June 7 my mom bought it for me it was long time in the making. So when it came time to get it I was sure what color to get.i want rose gold  I wasn't sure about the size and because of the members here I realized I got the right size I want to thank you all for your help



Please keep us posted with your new love once you would be able to take some pics
Love to see it on your wrist soon


----------



## Lots love

I love the Multicolored one I didn't know they r limited wow they Gorgeous


----------



## advokaitplm

Off topic because it's not the love collection, but hoping for some input since most in here are Cartier lovers...

http://www.cartier.us/collections/g...for-her/b7058700-trinity-necklace-small-model

Do you think they could add a chain to this necklace to make it look like a Sweet Trinity (kindof). I love the Sweet Trinity but wish it had a little bit of sparkle to it. I'm thinking this one may hang weird if I altered it but I'm not going to buy this one if it's not going to look okay hanging sortof horizontally from a double chain... I'd just buy the Sweet Trinity instead. I don't like dangly jewelry so purchasing this piece as is is not really an option. If any of that makes any sense at all. 
I'm thinking it will look like a cross between the Love interlocking pendants and the Sweet Trinity, which I think could look really neat. It will be a graduation present from my parents, DBF, and myself. Wanting your all's expert opinions on this though!


----------



## einseine

laurayuki said:


> My trinity
> 
> View attachment 2251696


 
Congrats on your new ring!  Love everything in this pic!!!


----------



## Megan29

Hi everyone,

Can the Love bracelet get chlorine on it? I am swimming today for the first time since I've had my bracelet, and I'm a bit nervous to submerge it in chlorine.

Thanks!


----------



## NSB

Megan29 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can the Love bracelet get chlorine on it? I am swimming today for the first time since I've had my bracelet, and I'm a bit nervous to submerge it in chlorine.
> 
> Thanks!


I got my love bracelet in April. I went to the beach in June & wore it in the pool & ocean. No problems at all!


----------



## Lots love

freshie2096 said:


> Please keep us posted with your new love once you would be able to take some pics
> Love to see it on your wrist soon


I've tried to up load pictures I don't know how to on this website any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Lots love

NSB said:


> I got my love bracelet in April. I went to the beach in June & wore it in the pool & ocean. No problems at all!


Ya me too went to the pool with my new love it looks great on special in the water u know I love that we r in special club it's very cool so what color did u get


----------



## Lots love

Is it true if u take it off its ruins the screws on the love  why does it  since I just got mine I couldn't decide which wrist so I tried both for couple weeks I'm know have it on my right hand I have not had any problems with my love since I've taking it on and off couple times wondering


----------



## NSB

Lots love said:


> Is it true if u take it off its ruins the screws on the love  why does it  since I just got mine I couldn't decide which wrist so I tried both for couple weeks I'm know have it on my right hand I have not had any problems with my love since I've taking it on and off couple times wondering


I haven't taken it off. My husband got it for me for our 10 year anniversary. I decided I wanted it on my right wrist because I am very dependent on my watch. I wear my Tank francais on my left. Anyway, after he put it on, he said he wouldn't take it off- lol. I honestly don't know if I could get it off myself. I have the plain yellow gold & I adore it!!! I wear a sweatband over it when I go for a run & when I'm doing housework. What color gold did you get?


----------



## NSB

NSB said:


> I haven't taken it off. My husband got it for me for our 10 year anniversary. I decided I wanted it on my right wrist because I am very dependent on my watch. I wear my Tank francais on my left. Anyway, after he put it on, he said he wouldn't take it off- lol. I honestly don't know if I could get it off myself. I have the plain yellow gold & I adore it!!! I wear a sweatband over it when I go for a run & when I'm doing housework. What color gold did you get?


I have heard that it's not good for the screws to take it on & off but I would think you would have to daily remove it over a long period if time for that to happen? I notice that certain celebs take their bracelets on & off.


----------



## chris_sd

I just want to tell everybody that love cuff doesn't discontinue...they would make this forever~ I just talked to my SA today!


----------



## chris_sd

Lots love said:


> I've tried to up load pictures I don't know how to on this website any help would be greatly appreciated



chose edit button on your reply, and then go advance ( which is at the right corner) ,and then choose manage attachment , then choose your pictures from your computer from CHOOSE DOCUMENT button. 

Let me know if you still have questions. thanks


----------



## Lots love

Antonio Loredo said:


> Here is my love stack! After long time of obsession I finally got the love bracelets.
> I was debating betwen the rose gold and white gold, I first bought the rose and I loved it so much I decided to go for the white aswell.
> I love them so much, defenetly the best purchase I've ever made...
> View attachment 2123621
> 
> 
> Then I had the idea of having the yellow, pink and white stack but when I tried it, it didn't work for me. The three colors look great but I think 3 love together is a bit too much on me.
> Then I looked for another option, I've always liked the Pandora charm bracelet in yellow gold.
> I tried it at the boutique and I liked the look with the love bracelets.
> Perfect, three colors of gold and the Pandora is so thin it doesn't look overwhelming.
> But now after a week wearing them together I am not so sure? What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2123631


I have same pandora bracelet with my rosé love they look really nice together it's clean look not to much either


----------



## Lots love

NSB said:


> I haven't taken it off. My husband got it for me for our 10 year anniversary. I decided I wanted it on my right wrist because I am very dependent on my watch. I wear my Tank francais on my left. Anyway, after he put it on, he said he wouldn't take it off- lol. I honestly don't know if I could get it off myself. I have the plain yellow gold & I adore it!!! I wear a sweatband over it when I go for a run & when I'm doing housework. What color gold did you get?


Rose gold I was told not to get the white cause u needed to Redip it so often cause the rhodium wears off after awhile I plan on getting yellow next hopping maybe for Christmas


----------



## Lots love

chris_sd said:


> chose edit button on your reply, and then go advance ( which is at the right corner) ,and then choose manage attachment , then choose your pictures from your computer from CHOOSE DOCUMENT button.
> 
> Let me know if you still have questions. thanks


Ok I tried to do it from my iPad i,ll try my computer next thank u


----------



## momo721

I just wanted to share my new purchases! Just finished my residency and am getting my first real job. I maybe should have saved my sign on bonus--but this was way more fun! I know I will wear these pieces forever! Thanks for letting me share! I really enjoy this forum!


----------



## advokaitplm

momo721 said:


> I just wanted to share my new purchases! Just finished my residency and am getting my first real job. I maybe should have saved my sign on bonus--but this was way more fun! I know I will wear these pieces forever! Thanks for letting me share! I really enjoy this forum!
> View attachment 2260522



Congrats on becoming a doctor and lovely pieces! Wear them in good health!


----------



## advokaitplm

advokaitplm said:


> Off topic because it's not the love collection, but hoping for some input since most in here are Cartier lovers...
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/collections/g...for-her/b7058700-trinity-necklace-small-model
> 
> Do you think they could add a chain to this necklace to make it look like a Sweet Trinity (kindof). I love the Sweet Trinity but wish it had a little bit of sparkle to it. I'm thinking this one may hang weird if I altered it but I'm not going to buy this one if it's not going to look okay hanging sortof horizontally from a double chain... I'd just buy the Sweet Trinity instead. I don't like dangly jewelry so purchasing this piece as is is not really an option. If any of that makes any sense at all.
> I'm thinking it will look like a cross between the Love interlocking pendants and the Sweet Trinity, which I think could look really neat. It will be a graduation present from my parents, DBF, and myself. Wanting your all's expert opinions on this though!



Bump... Anyone want to chime in, anyone at all?


----------



## cupcake34

> I just wanted to share my new purchases! Just finished my residency and  am getting my first real job. I maybe should have saved my sign on  bonus--but this was way more fun! I know I will wear these pieces  forever! Thanks for letting me share! I really enjoy this forum!



Great pieces! Could you post more pics of the rainbow Love, please?


----------



## xblackxstarx

I hope this is true as I really need the cuff and my OH would love one too
It would be silly to discontinue it as so many people buy it and want it x



chris_sd said:


> I just want to tell everybody that love cuff doesn't discontinue...they would make this forever~ I just talked to my SA today!


----------



## bex285

momo721 said:


> I just wanted to share my new purchases! Just finished my residency and am getting my first real job. I maybe should have saved my sign on bonus--but this was way more fun! I know I will wear these pieces forever! Thanks for letting me share! I really enjoy this forum!
> View attachment 2260522



Adore the rainbow love. Congratulations


----------



## allure244

momo721 said:


> I just wanted to share my new purchases! Just finished my residency and am getting my first real job. I maybe should have saved my sign on bonus--but this was way more fun! I know I will wear these pieces forever! Thanks for letting me share! I really enjoy this forum!
> View attachment 2260522



Congratulations momo721! Doesn't it feel amazing to be done with residency.  
I just finished this year as well and will be starting work soon. Thinking of purchasing a gold love bracelet or cuff for myself to commemorate the occasion -although I might have to wait until I get a few paychecks first. hee hee. 

Love your two new Cartier purchases. Enjoy in good health!


----------



## Lots love




----------



## Lots love

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2260916



Well finally got the picture of my first love I'm so grateful to my mom for getting it for me I will always treasures it


----------



## Lots love




----------



## Lots love

I called my SA I wasn't aware that u shouldn't take it off I'm so lucky cause I've taking it off couple of times in short period of times I owe it to the people in this club for saving me thank u so much now I know and now it's going to stay right where it is


----------



## momo721

allure244 said:


> Congratulations momo721! Doesn't it feel amazing to be done with residency.
> I just finished this year as well and will be starting work soon. Thinking of purchasing a gold love bracelet or cuff for myself to commemorate the occasion -although I might have to wait until I get a few paychecks first. hee hee.
> 
> Love your two new Cartier purchases. Enjoy in good health!



Thank you so much! Sure does feel good to be done! Congratulations to you as well!


----------



## chris_sd

xblackxstarx said:


> I hope this is true as I really need the cuff and my OH would love one too
> It would be silly to discontinue it as so many people buy it and want it x



this is true. just few people buy cuff, that's why they are limited in stock all the time.


----------



## NSB

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2260920
> View attachment 2260921
> View attachment 2260924
> View attachment 2260925


Your bracelet looks beautiful on you! Love it too with your other bracelet!


----------



## moyay4

Hello!

I am trying to decide between purchasing a LOVE chain bracelet in YG (~$1600) or a Trinity bracelet (~$1200) - they are both so beautiful. I do not own any other LOVE jewelry, but have a trinity ring in the classic model. 

Any suggestions for which I should buy??


----------



## ChaneLisette

moyay4 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am trying to decide between purchasing a LOVE chain bracelet in YG (~$1600) or a Trinity bracelet (~$1200) - they are both so beautiful. I do not own any other LOVE jewelry, but have a trinity ring in the classic model.
> 
> Any suggestions for which I should buy??




OMG! This is almost the same problem I am having except I was considering the white gold baby Love vs the Trinity bracelet. This would be for my daughter for her 1st birthday next month. She does not need anymore toys and we thought it would be nice to get her a little keepsake instead. I plan on buying the Trinity necklace for myself and it will eventually be hers so I do not know if she would like the matching Trinity bracelet or the baby Love. She will probably also inherit my WG Love so I was not sure which would be best. Decisions decisions...

If I were you I would probably get the Love since you do not have any other pieces and then later get the matching bracelet to your ring. You definitely cannot go wrong either way.


----------



## lanasyogamama

moyay4 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am trying to decide between purchasing a LOVE chain bracelet in YG (~$1600) or a Trinity bracelet (~$1200) - they are both so beautiful. I do not own any other LOVE jewelry, but have a trinity ring in the classic model.
> 
> Any suggestions for which I should buy??



I like the trinity because of the 'double bracelet' effect


----------



## moyay4

ChaneLisette said:


> OMG! This is almost the same problem I am having except I was considering the white gold baby Love vs the Trinity bracelet. This would be for my daughter for her 1st birthday next month. She does not need anymore toys and we thought it would be nice to get her a little keepsake instead. I plan on buying the Trinity necklace for myself and it will eventually be hers so I do not know if she would like the matching Trinity bracelet or the baby Love. She will probably also inherit my WG Love so I was not sure which would be best. Decisions decisions...
> 
> If I were you I would probably get the Love since you do not have any other pieces and then later get the matching bracelet to your ring. You definitely cannot go wrong either way.


Good points!! I am only worried that the Love bracelet might turn over too much because of the weight of the charms and how it doesn't lie as flat on the wrist - I would definitely have to have it adjusted as I have a rather small wrist!


----------



## honeyq

moyay4 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am trying to decide between purchasing a LOVE chain bracelet in YG (~$1600) or a Trinity bracelet (~$1200) - they are both so beautiful. I do not own any other LOVE jewelry, but have a trinity ring in the classic model.
> 
> Any suggestions for which I should buy??


I vote for the Trinity too, because it's more distinctive looking than the baby Love. I appreciate the craftsmanship on the Trinity more (:


----------



## ChaneLisette

moyay4 said:


> Good points!! I am only worried that the Love bracelet might turn over too much because of the weight of the charms and how it doesn't lie as flat on the wrist - I would definitely have to have it adjusted as I have a rather small wrist!




That is what I like about the Trinity bracelet is that it is adjustable. My wrist is 12 cm and the bracelet can go from 13 cm to 18 cm. The charity Love I have does not twist around too much and it helps that it is adjusted to fit firmly against my wrist.


----------



## kat99

stephc005 said:


> I tried on the cuff yesterday (with and without diamond), so even if it is discontinued I suppose you still have a chance to buy it if you're looking to do so in the near future.
> 
> I'm trying to choose between the cuff and bangle. DH thinks I should get the cuff because it's more practical- easy to take on and off. I like the bangle because I can be more carefree wearing it- no fear of it slipping off even though the cuff I tried on was a nice fit and didn't seem like it would ever fall off. But, still I worry about that. And of course I like the idea of the love bracelet being locked and not being taken off.
> 
> Tried on the versions with diamonds- 1 diamond on the cuff, 4 on the bangle. Loved the 4 diamond bracelet way more than the plain or cuff versions. It's more than 7000 GBP! I don't even want to convert that into dollars lol. Even the plain gold are pricey IMO. DH likes the 4 diamond version, and I'm wondering if I do buy a love bracelet should I just go ahead and buy the 4 diamond or start off "small" and get the plain YG...



I have the cuff, have worn it for years and it has never ever fallen off - just to share my experience I hope you get what you love!


----------



## schadenfreude

momo721 said:


> I just wanted to share my new purchases! Just finished my residency and am getting my first real job. I maybe should have saved my sign on bonus--but this was way more fun! I know I will wear these pieces forever! Thanks for letting me share! I really enjoy this forum!



Congratulations! That's a great idea for a post-residency celebratory splurge.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

My DBF screwed on my brand new gold love bracelet for me recently. 

Now I fully appreciate the tradition and sentiment behind it.


----------



## LDDChanel

momo721 said:


> I just wanted to share my new purchases! Just finished my residency and am getting my first real job. I maybe should have saved my sign on bonus--but this was way more fun! I know I will wear these pieces forever! Thanks for letting me share! I really enjoy this forum!
> View attachment 2260522


These are both so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## moyay4

Just wanted to share with you guys what I decided on! I am very happy with the purchases. I hope choosing the trinity bracelet in rose gold is going to prove to be the best choice!


----------



## Lots love

It looks great lots of luck with it enjoy your new bracelet


----------



## advokaitplm

moyay4 said:


> Just wanted to share with you guys what I decided on! I am very happy with the purchases. I hope choosing the trinity bracelet in rose gold is going to prove to be the best choice!



It's perfect on, I think you made the right choice. The ring and bracelet compliment each other without being matchy-matchy IMHO: even though they're from the same collection.


----------



## Candice0985

moyay4 said:


> Just wanted to share with you guys what I decided on! I am very happy with the purchases. I hope choosing the trinity bracelet in rose gold is going to prove to be the best choice!



gorgeous!


----------



## ChaneLisette

moyay4 said:


> Just wanted to share with you guys what I decided on! I am very happy with the purchases. I hope choosing the trinity bracelet in rose gold is going to prove to be the best choice!



Beautiful choice!


----------



## karo

moyay4 said:


> Just wanted to share with you guys what I decided on! I am very happy with the purchases. I hope choosing the trinity bracelet in rose gold is going to prove to be the best choice!


Congratulations! It's stunning! Love it!!!


----------



## miki66

moyay4 said:


> Just wanted to share with you guys what I decided on! I am very happy with the purchases. I hope choosing the trinity bracelet in rose gold is going to prove to be the best choice!



Looks great! I was thinking about purchasing the same bracelet but been holding for it....Does the three rings rotate to the bottom often? I have a small wrist so 7" bracelet won't fit me well...>_<


----------



## LDDChanel

moyay4 said:


> Just wanted to share with you guys what I decided on! I am very happy with the purchases. I hope choosing the trinity bracelet in rose gold is going to prove to be the best choice!


Beautiful! Great choice


----------



## moyay4

miki66 said:


> Looks great! I was thinking about purchasing the same bracelet but been holding for it....Does the three rings rotate to the bottom often? I have a small wrist so 7" bracelet won't fit me well...>_<


It does rotate a bit, but not as much as the baby Love bracelet does. The SA told me they can take links out of the bracelet no problem, so the bracelet doesnt move around as much. Personally, I like the way it falls on my wrist when it is a bit looser, so i can tolerate the occasional rotation!


----------



## freshie2096

A little info for OZ Cartier lovers:

I went to Cartier with my dear friend this afternoon and was confirmed with the following news:

1.  The love cuff is going to discontinue once all stocks are sold out. 

2.  Australian Cartier prices are going up in sometime September due to our dollars are dropping.

Not too sure other countries tho.


----------



## Suzie

freshie2096 said:


> A little info for OZ Cartier lovers:
> 
> I went to Cartier with my dear friend this afternoon and was confirmed with the following news:
> 
> 1.  The love cuff is going to discontinue once all stocks are sold out.
> 
> 2.  Australian Cartier prices are going up in sometime September due to our dollars are dropping.
> 
> Not too sure other countries tho.



I am so glad that I bought my bracelet in June.


----------



## Lots love

Wow I hope they come out with something to replace it with cuff was nice though what wrist do people wear there loves on I'm just curious about that


----------



## Lots love

Also to let people know who have the new love bracelet locks they can not be repaired or replace like the older version which I think is wrong what is someone to do if it snaps ?


----------



## Valentinegirl

What do you mean the lock cannot be fixed? Are you talking about the screw?  Can you show us in photos?  I know the older bracelets were nicer, but I'm considering getting one and I'm concerned about the lock mechanism.


----------



## Suzie

Lots love said:


> Wow I hope they come out with something to replace it with cuff was nice though what wrist do people wear there loves on I'm just curious about that



I wear mine on my right wrist as I always wear a watch on my left and don't want them scratching each other.


----------



## Lots love

Suzie said:


> I wear mine on my right wrist as I always wear a watch on my left and don't want them scratching each other.



Oh I'm right handed but I tried it on my left it didn't feel as comfortable as on my right wrist I saw your love its beautiful how many love do u have


----------



## Lots love

Valentinegirl said:


> What do you mean the lock cannot be fixed? Are you talking about the screw?  Can you show us in photos?  I know the older bracelets were nicer, but I'm considering getting one and I'm concerned about the lock mechanism.



Yes I called the store in New York City the SA told me that the new Mechanism system can't be fixed cause its all one piece so I ask what do u then do with the bracelet she didn't know mine is the new mechanism of the screws system I like it cause it is one piece so u don't lose the screws but I didn't know about not being able to be fixed I guess they would give u what they though it was worth towards new one I guess I'm not sure 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 his my bracelet and a picture of the different screw systems loves


----------



## Lots love

lots love said:


> yes i called the store in new york city the sa told me that the new mechanism system can't be fixed cause its all one piece so i ask what do u then do with the bracelet she didn't know mine is the new mechanism of the screws system i like it cause it is one piece so u don't lose the screws but i didn't know about not being able to be fixed i guess they would give u what they though it was worth towards new one i guess i'm not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264488
> View attachment 2264489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his my bracelet and a picture of the different screw systems loves


----------



## Lots love

found side picture also of the different so everyone can see


----------



## Lots love

lots love said:


> View attachment 2264502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found side picture also of the different so everyone can see


----------



## Suzie

Lots love said:


> Oh I'm right handed but I tried it on my left it didn't feel as comfortable as on my right wrist I saw your love its beautiful how many love do u have



I am right handed also, I just have one.


----------



## Lots love

Suzie said:


> I am right handed also, I just have one.



Do u find I have gotten a lot of marks on it cause we've right handed


----------



## Lots love

There's the most popular discussion on the loves more then other Jewerly I want on on topics no where did they come close to the amount here on this blog


----------



## Suzie

Lots love said:


> Do u find I have gotten a lot of marks on it cause we've right handed



Not so far, I have only had it about 3 weeks though, scratches are bound to come though.


----------



## MegsVC

Hi ladies, hopefully it's ok to ask a Cartier love ring question in your Cartier love thread 
I'm looking into making my first Cartier purchase, and I'm looking at the mini love ring. 
I don't live near a Cartier boutique which makes it hard to figure out sizing, can I measure my finger to figure out the size I need....? (Possibly a stupid question, can you tell I don't own any nice jewelry?!)

Also, I'm considering going the eBay route, (as a student I don't have a lot of disposable income) does anyone have a good eBay seller they've worked with to purchase cartier pieces? 
I am still considering buying from a boutique although it would mean saving longer, but all my designer pieces (a grand total of 3 pairs of shoes lol) have been bought online, and there's a little part of me that wants the 'boutique experience' (there's a bigger part of me that's going 'save money dummy, go eBay!', but I haven't ruled out either yet..)

Can anyone tell me the price of the mini love ring in rose gold at the boutique right now? (I am in Canada) 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## SophiaLee

I can tell if they are authentic or not. I'm not on here a lot lately so you can PM if you want cuz I get email alerts.


----------



## Valentinegirl

To Lots Love -- Now I see the difference. I cannot imagine that Cartier will give you money towards buying another bracelet. If this breaks easily, I don't want it. I know you're not suppose to take it on and off because it can break. However, this is horrid making it so that it cannot be fixed. That's 6K down the drain. Someone should sue them if it breaks. That's terrible. I guess the best thing to do is find an  other one whereby the screws can be replaced.


----------



## jinete11

^if it really is true that a $6k+ bracelet cannot be fixed/ screws replaced I certainly hope there's some class action lawsuit being filed on my behalf. (There's my litigious American side coming out) That's just crazy.


----------



## Valentinegirl

I went to cartier today and they told me sometimes the lock can be fixed and sometimes it cannot be fixed. It has to be sent to the repair dept. to see what can be done. However, it's not like the old design whereby a screws can be replaced easily and they can easily replace the locking mechanism.  I think this is terrible. They should have left the old design alone. It was a classic by Aldo


----------



## Lots love

Valentinegirl said:


> I went to cartier today and they told me sometimes the lock can be fixed and sometimes it cannot be fixed. It has to be sent to the repair dept. to see what can be done. However, it's not like the old design whereby a screws can be replaced easily and they can easily replace the locking mechanism.  I think this is terrible. They should have left the old design alone. It was a classic by Aldo



Hi so u got a little better answer then I did they just said no so what if it can't be fixed did they say what they will do for u as customers who just spent 6grand it's not like we all have money tree in r backyard most of us work really hard for that kind of money


----------



## Lots love

Suzie said:


> Not so far, I have only had it about 3 weeks though, scratches are bound to come though.



I know today I just got couple more so upsetting only had two months its was doing so well until today now it's got more scratches its tough to see but I know that's part of the look ...


----------



## Lots love

MegsVC said:


> Hi ladies, hopefully it's ok to ask a Cartier love ring question in your Cartier love thread
> I'm looking into making my first Cartier purchase, and I'm looking at the mini love ring.
> I don't live near a Cartier boutique which makes it hard to figure out sizing, can I measure my finger to figure out the size I need....? (Possibly a stupid question, can you tell I don't own any nice jewelry?!)
> 
> Also, I'm considering going the eBay route, (as a student I don't have a lot of disposable income) does anyone have a good eBay seller they've worked with to purchase cartier pieces?
> I am still considering buying from a boutique although it would mean saving longer, but all my designer pieces (a grand total of 3 pairs of shoes lol) have been bought online, and there's a little part of me that wants the 'boutique experience' (there's a bigger part of me that's going 'save money dummy, go eBay!', but I haven't ruled out either yet..)
> 
> Can anyone tell me the price of the mini love ring in rose gold at the boutique right now? (I am in Canada)
> 
> Thanks ladies!



Don't buy from ebay go to the boutique as for sizing I would suggest going to pandora get ring similar try for size they have the same European sizes as Cartier that's what I did


----------



## Lots love

Suzie said:


> I am right handed also, I just have one.



Oh it's really beautiful I now want another one have to save though for it maybe next year I want the yellow I have the rose which I love I'm not feeling comfortable about the white it shows the scratches to match wear the yellow and rose don't


----------



## Valentinegirl

You buy another one.  Or you can take them to small claims court. Especially if it's less than 1 yr old. I would assume that Richemont gives  a 1 yr guarantee. When I asked what you do if it breaks, the SA shrugged her shoulders. She said all items that break must go to the repair dept for review to see if it can be fixed. But it's not the old style that can be fixed as easily. But from what she said it can be fixed a great deal of the time. I would call NYC Cartier. It's their flagship store and speak to the repair dept.  BTW, do you have one that broke? Cartier is known to have the worse repair dept in the business. Worse than VCA. If you have one that broke, I would call Richemont headquarters in NYC. It's near VCA in NYC, and file a complaint and ask them to give you another or fix it.  If not, go from there.


----------



## Valentinegirl

BTW, do not speak to SAs. Speak to the Repair Dept. Call the head/director of the repair dept. They are the ones to tell you  what can and cannot be done.


----------



## Lots love

Valentinegirl said:


> You buy another one.  Or you can take them to small claims court. Especially if it's less than 1 yr old. I would assume that Richemont gives  a 1 yr guarantee. When I asked what you do if it breaks, the SA shrugged her shoulders. She said all items that break must go to the repair dept for review to see if it can be fixed. But it's not the old style that can be fixed as easily. But from what she said it can be fixed a great deal of the time. I would call NYC Cartier. It's their flagship store and speak to the repair dept.  BTW, do you have one that broke? Cartier is known to have the worse repair dept in the business. Worse than VCA. If you have one that broke, I would call Richemont headquarters in NYC. It's near VCA in NYC, and file a complaint and ask them to give you another or fix it.  If not, go from there.



No thank god mine isn't broken I just wanted to tell everyone here about what I found out its good for people to know I do have question do they come with special coating on them when they r brand new I was wearing another bracelet which gave it some scratches like the Screwdriver does when u miss the screw I was just wondering ? Thank u for your help I greatly appreciate it


----------



## Valentinegirl

I never heard of a coating on 18K gold. Again, the best bet is to gather your questions and call the Director of Repair in NYC. They're the ones to tell you every aspect of how these love bracelets are made.  All metals scratch badly when you're stacking, especially when they have a smooth shiny finish. That's why I don't stack. I wear one item at a time, or on another arm. My SA told me that watches and jewelry scratch badly when stacked. And even though you can clean/polish/and redip, after a certain time, there's only so much that can be done to remove scratches. Scratches become embedded and they can show through. At that point, there's nothing to be done. She told me to keep jewelry looking brand new, always wear just one item per arm. I cannot deal with scratches. I hate that look, so that's what I do, and everything still looks new. One item per arm. If you find you're hitting a great deal on one arm, move it to the other arm, and wear your watch on the other side.


----------



## Lots love

Valentinegirl said:


> I never heard of a coating on 18K gold. Again, the best bet is to gather your questions and call the Director of Repair in NYC. They're the ones to tell you every aspect of how these love bracelets are made.  All metals scratch badly when you're stacking, especially when they have a smooth shiny finish. That's why I don't stack. I wear one item at a time, or on another arm. My SA told me that watches and jewelry scratch badly when stacked. And even though you can clean/polish/and redip, after a certain time, there's only so much that can be done to remove scratches. Scratches become embedded and they can show through. At that point, there's nothing to be done. She told me to keep jewelry looking brand new, always wear just one item per arm. I cannot deal with scratches. I hate that look, so that's what I do, and everything still looks new. One item per arm. If you find you're hitting a great deal on one arm, move it to the other arm, and wear your watch on the other side.



Thank u for your suggestion


----------



## Valentinegirl

I was at cartier yesterday. I was the only  person in their store. Unreal!


----------



## moyay4

Does anyone know how much it costs to have a bracelet re-sized, if it was purchased less than one month ago? Love bracelet or a chain (trinity) bracelet?


----------



## MeanGirlApril

2 years ago I was dying for a Love bracelet. SO I saved and Saved and bought myself one. Here I am 2 years later and I barely wear it. I sooo want to sell it..lol I look on ebay and I never see bracelets that have bids on them. 

I know its such an iconic piece but I feel like its going to waste on my dresser


----------



## Jetsetmax

MeanGirlApril said:


> 2 years ago I was dying for a Love bracelet. SO I saved and Saved and bought myself one. Here I am 2 years later and I barely wear it. I sooo want to sell it..lol I look on ebay and I never see bracelets that have bids on them.
> 
> I know its such an iconic piece but I feel like its going to waste on my dresser



Just put it on, wear it, and start getting your money's worth!!!  Life is too short not to wear and enjoy the things you buy.


----------



## JOJA

MeanGirlApril said:


> 2 years ago I was dying for a Love bracelet. SO I saved and Saved and bought myself one. Here I am 2 years later and I barely wear it. I sooo want to sell it..lol I look on ebay and I never see bracelets that have bids on them.
> 
> I know its such an iconic piece but I feel like its going to waste on my dresser




Try a consignment store.  You will definitely make more selling it yourself on eBay, as long as you have all the essential documents, boxes, etc. you should be able to sell it.   I believe some of the members on here purchased their loves on eBay.   Sorry you don't love your love!   It is a very expensive piece to not enjoy, you can sell it and purchase something you love and will enjoy!


----------



## mytasteilike

guyys!!
please help me authenticate this bracelet!!
the seller claim it to be authentic...
but has anyone seen a marking inside that read "star" 100?
please help


----------



## Lots love

mytasteilike said:


> guyys!!
> please help me authenticate this bracelet!!
> the seller claim it to be authentic...
> but has anyone seen a marking inside that read "star" 100?
> please help



Can u try to post better pictures of the inside on both sides of the inside then people will be better able to help u


----------



## Lots love

Valentinegirl said:


> I was at cartier yesterday. I was the only  person in their store. Unreal!



Wow I'm Surprised I know I like going on Sunday most people sleep In late well could be too people r hurting for money gas,food.bill etc everything is going up but the money u bring on doesn't go up with the Inflation


----------



## Lots love

JOJA said:


> Try a consignment store.  You will definitely make more selling it yourself on eBay, as long as you have all the essential documents, boxes, etc. you should be able to sell it.   I believe some of the members on here purchased their loves on eBay.   Sorry you don't love your love!   It is a very expensive piece to not enjoy, you can sell it and purchase something you love and will enjoy!



How about if u Don't have the No box and no paperwork or certificate I worst-case r they still as Valuable


----------



## MeanGirlApril

JOJA said:


> !   It is a very expensive piece to not enjoy, you can sell it and purchase something you love and will enjoy!



Thats exactly how I feel about it. I can use that money towards something else that I will adore


----------



## MeanGirlApril

JOJA said:


> Try a consignment store.  You will definitely make more selling it yourself on eBay, as long as you have all the essential documents, boxes, etc. you should be able to sell it.   I believe some of the members on here purchased their loves on eBay.   Sorry you don't love your love!   It is a very expensive piece to not enjoy, you can sell it and purchase something you love and will enjoy!





Lots love said:


> How about if u Don't have the No box and no paperwork or certificate I worst-case r they still as Valuable



I have all the paperwork, bag and everything. It just sits there lol


----------



## Suzie

MeanGirlApril said:


> I have all the paperwork, bag and everything. It just sits there lol



If you don't love it, I would consign it and buy something that you would wear.


----------



## JOJA

Lots love said:


> How about if u Don't have the No box and no paperwork or certificate I worst-case r they still as Valuable



People generally want proof that it's authentic.  I know I would never purchase anything that expensive without proof of authenticity.  If purchased from a boutique or AD you can easily acquire documentation ~ not having it makes people wonder!


----------



## JOJA

MeanGirlApril said:


> I have all the paperwork, bag and everything. It just sits there lol



Definitely sell and get something you love!  You shouldn't have a problem selling ~ probably for very close to what you paid because of all the price increases.


----------



## radio_shrink

mytasteilike said:


> guyys!!
> please help me authenticate this bracelet!!
> the seller claim it to be authentic...
> but has anyone seen a marking inside that read "star" 100?
> please help


The bracelet is a fake...the hallmarks are very wrong.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Ladies I need your advice. I currently am trying to decide whether I should purchase another bracelet or cuff to add to my yg love bracelet. I have wanted to stack for sometime but cannot decide which direction to go. Also would you go with another yg or rg? also would you go with the same size as the bracelet i currently own or different?  thanks so much in advance


----------



## shpahlc

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Ladies I need your advice. I currently am trying to decide whether I should purchase another bracelet or cuff to add to my yg love bracelet. I have wanted to stack for sometime but cannot decide which direction to go. Also would you go with another yg or rg? also would you go with the same size as the bracelet i currently own or different?  thanks so much in advance



Hi there! I've been debating the same thing for a while as well. I originally purchased a second bracelet - RG - to go with my YG. I eventually returned it as the metals were too similar. I am going to purchase a second YG as I love the look. I recommend going with the same size, as two different sizes with scratch each other far too often in my opinion. 

Good luck!


----------



## Phillyfan

Are the cuffs discontinued or readily available?


----------



## Lots love

Phillyfan said:


> Are the cuffs discontinued or readily available?



They r being discontinued so for now it's while supplies last


----------



## Lots love

shpahlc said:


> Hi there! I've been debating the same thing for a while as well. I originally purchased a second bracelet - RG - to go with my YG. I eventually returned it as the metals were too similar. I am going to purchase a second YG as I love the look. I recommend going with the same size, as two different sizes with scratch each other far too often in my opinion.
> 
> Good luck!



What did u mean about the rose hold being so similar to your yg wouldn't doesn't yg also similar to your other yg


----------



## chris_sd

Lots love said:


> They r being discontinued so for now it's while supplies last



where did you get this information? my TWO sa told me it would not be discontinued.


----------



## Lots love

chris_sd said:


> where did you get this information? my TWO sa told me it would not be discontinued.



Yes it going to be discontinued but they still have stock of the cuff bracelet in the ny store that what sa person told me just going by what they told me


----------



## chris_sd

Lots love said:


> Yes it going to be discontinued but they still have stock of the cuff bracelet in the ny store that what sa person told me just going by what they told me




SA from VEGAS tole me that it would not be discontinued just a minute ago. May be your SA thought it's low in stock that's why it would be discontinued. MY SA told me that it's low in stock all the time coz few people buy cuff. As soon as it goes out, they will make more. Anyway, I got mine...


----------



## Lots love

chris_sd said:


> SA from VEGAS tole me that it would not be discontinued just a minute ago. May be your SA thought it's low in stock that's why it would be discontinued. MY SA told me that it's low in stock all the time coz few people buy cuff. As soon as it goes out, they will make more. Anyway, I got mine...



I'm glad to hear that good news I'm planing on getting one for holiday what color did u get and do they run small can we some pictures and congratulation on your new love best of health with it


----------



## chris_sd

Lots love said:


> I'm glad to hear that good news I'm planing on getting one for holiday what color did u get and do they run small can we some pictures and congratulation on your new love best of health with it


mine is size 18 gold cuff...i believe you better try it on in store...yeah, i will post some picture tomorrow : )


----------



## shpahlc

Lots love said:


> What did u mean about the rose hold being so similar to your yg wouldn't doesn't yg also similar to your other yg



No I mean that it's close but not identical. I didn't love the two golds together and was concerned how the rose would wear, as some have experienced fading with it. It's a personal preference, some like the RG and YG together, others YG and WG. I personally like the YG and YG together.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

shpahlc said:


> Hi there! I've been debating the same thing for a while as well. I originally purchased a second bracelet - RG - to go with my YG. I eventually returned it as the metals were too similar. I am going to purchase a second YG as I love the look. I recommend going with the same size, as two different sizes with scratch each other far too often in my opinion.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you so much for your kind words. Were both your bracelets the full bracelet or a mix of a cuff and a bracelet. I guess my fear is it won't look as nice with a full bracelet and a cuff. Any chance someone has a picture showing a mix of both?


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

chris_sd said:


> mine is size 18 gold cuff...i believe you better try it on in store...yeah, i will post some picture tomorrow : )


Can't wait to see your pic!


----------



## smartandfab

Jetsetmax said:


> Thanks.  Didn't realize that.  In the US, all prices are pre-tax prices.


FYI, I'm not sure if prices have changed but I was looking to purchase a wg love (no diamonds) on an upcoming trip to Paris and from what I can tell it is cheaper that buying in the US (depending on what state you purchase it). I priced out the bracelet in Paris would be, 5500E but I get 10%VAT back so would convert to $6550.83 USD vs. if I buy it in Nj (cheaper tax rate than NYC), its $6800 + 7% tax, so $7276.00 total.... Am I missing something???


----------



## bellapurse

smartandfab said:


> FYI, I'm not sure if prices have changed but I was looking to purchase a wg love (no diamonds) on an upcoming trip to Paris and from what I can tell it is cheaper that buying in the US (depending on what state you purchase it). I priced out the bracelet in Paris would be, 5500E but I get 10%VAT back so would convert to $6550.83 USD vs. if I buy it in Nj (cheaper tax rate than NYC), its $6800 + 7% tax, so $7276.00 total.... Am I missing something???



If you live in the US and make a purchase in EU when you return you will have to declare it in customs.  I was thinking to do the same but purchasing in Heathrow (no tax) but I called US customs and they quoted me about $600 for $5000 piece.  Also, you have to think about exchange rate at that time and processing fee when requesting refund for VAT.  if you are paying with a credit card it may charge you a 3% international fee and the wait for the VAT refund is about a month.  In my opinion a saving of a couple of hundreds is not worth the hassle.


----------



## Suzie

bellapurse said:


> If you live in the US and make a purchase in EU when you return you will have to declare it in customs.  I was thinking to do the same but purchasing in Heathrow (no tax) but I called US customs and they quoted me about $600 for $5000 piece.  Also, you have to think about exchange rate at that time and processing fee when requesting refund for VAT.  if you are paying with a credit card it may charge you a 3% international fee and the wait for the VAT refund is about a month.  In my opinion a saving of a couple of hundreds is not worth the hassle.



If I make a major jewellery purchase overseas I post the box and paperwork home and wear it, customs are none the wiser.


----------



## Lots love

shpahlc said:


> No I mean that it's close but not identical. I didn't love the two golds together and was concerned how the rose would wear, as some have experienced fading with it. It's a personal preference, some like the RG and YG together, others YG and WG. I personally like the YG and YG together.



How can gold fade I've had rg gold ring for ten years and it hasn't faded so how can love rg fade


----------



## sanzo_reload

Sorry to break the conversation here.
I'm looking at some Cartier Love Bracelet WG on ebay and can't help but notice that the engraving on the 1993 bracelet is kinda different from the recent ones. Is that normal?

1993 (http://www.ebay.com/itm/CARTIER-18K...9208?pt=US_Fine_Bracelets&hash=item2a2f546fb8)
e.pictureupload.us/70679696151f1e92f488cd.png

Others (http://www.ebay.com/itm/CARTIER-18K...3627?pt=US_Fine_Bracelets&hash=item258095b06b)
e.pictureupload.us/66708214851f1e8b3a09dc.png


----------



## chris_sd

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Can't wait to see your pic!



 i just posted another thread for my cuff...haha. i love it.


----------



## advokaitplm

Does anyone know the mm difference in width between the Love Wedding Band and the Love Ring?


----------



## freshie2096

advokaitplm said:


> Does anyone know the mm difference in width between the Love Wedding Band and the Love Ring?



I have the love wedding band ring, it's about 3mm in thickness, I believe the regular love ring band is about 5mm or 6mm the top. 

Which one are you thinking of getting it if don't mind me asking?


----------



## bex285

sanzo_reload said:


> Sorry to break the conversation here.
> I'm looking at some Cartier Love Bracelet WG on ebay and can't help but notice that the engraving on the 1993 bracelet is kinda different from the recent ones. Is that normal?
> 
> 1993 (http://www.ebay.com/itm/CARTIER-18K...9208?pt=US_Fine_Bracelets&hash=item2a2f546fb8)
> e.pictureupload.us/70679696151f1e92f488cd.png
> 
> Others (http://www.ebay.com/itm/CARTIER-18K...3627?pt=US_Fine_Bracelets&hash=item258095b06b)
> e.pictureupload.us/66708214851f1e8b3a09dc.png


On the first one there's two different engravings in two different photos


----------



## advokaitplm

freshie2096 said:


> I have the love wedding band ring, it's about 3mm in thickness, I believe the regular love ring band is about 5mm or 6mm the top.
> 
> Which one are you thinking of getting it if don't mind me asking?



I'm really looking into the multicolored gemstone RG love ring but I prefer thinner rings because my hands swell really bad, especially lately. I wish they made the wedding band with the multicolored gemstones! 

I was planning on getting the Sweet Trinity necklace as a graduation present from myself/parents/DBF but I just really love the look of the gemstones with the RG. They are sold out of my size online so I may already have my choices narrowed down for me to the Love WB and the Sweet Trinity. I've thought about getting this ring (gemstone Love) in one of the sizes they have left and wearing it as a pendant but I don't know if that would be too much... what do you think?

Do you mind posting pictures of yours on? I would love to see it!


----------



## freshie2096

advokaitplm said:


> I'm really looking into the multicolored gemstone RG love ring but I prefer thinner rings because my hands swell really bad, especially lately. I wish they made the wedding band with the multicolored gemstones!
> 
> I was planning on getting the Sweet Trinity necklace as a graduation present from myself/parents/DBF but I just really love the look of the gemstones with the RG. They are sold out of my size online so I may already have my choices narrowed down for me to the Love WB and the Sweet Trinity. I've thought about getting this ring (gemstone Love) in one of the sizes they have left and wearing it as a pendant but I don't know if that would be too much... what do you think?
> 
> Do you mind posting pictures of yours on? I would love to see it!



My hands are chubby and short... i originally purchased the regular love ring in RG but had to return it in exchange to love wedding bands in RG and WG.

Here are some pics of each individual love wedding band looks like when i wear them alone.....but i stack them altogether 

White gold love  wedding band:






Rose gold love wedding band:





Yellow gold love wedding band:





And ALL


----------



## Suzie

^ they look gorgeous stacked.


----------



## freshie2096

Suzie said:


> ^ they look gorgeous stacked.



thanks Suzie


----------



## advokaitplm

freshie2096 said:


> My hands are chubby and short... i originally purchased the regular love ring in RG but had to return it in exchange to love wedding bands in RG and WG.
> 
> Here are some pics of each individual love wedding band looks like when i wear them alone.....but i stack them altogether
> 
> White gold love  wedding band:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose gold love wedding band:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow gold love wedding band:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ALL


OOh yeah!  Now, I remember your username you had the awesome reveal!
You're the one that got be looking at the WB's instead! 

Was the ring just too wide/why did you decide to return it?
Also, what ring size do you wear if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## freshie2096

advokaitplm said:


> OOh yeah!  Now, I remember your username you had the awesome reveal!
> You're the one that got be looking at the WB's instead!
> 
> Was the ring just too wide/why did you decide to return it?
> Also, what ring size do you wear if you don't mind me asking?



Hehe...... That was me 

My ring finger size is 48, but I went for 49 instead, it's just because it gives me a little bit of movement yet not too loose on my finger.

Um, the regular love ring band in RG it is very lovely to wear by itself but not to stack with other bands in my opinion...  since I already had a yellow gold love wedding band and they just  doesn't looks right to me when I stacked them on my finger as my fingers are very chubby.    

Best to try them on and see which one you like the most

Good luck with your decision and please keep us posted


----------



## LVoeletters

do you ladies prefer to stack or to wear yours separate? I've been noticing that the celeb trend majority wise is to wear it on its own, stacked with other loves or maybe one other non cartier bracelet.


----------



## ccjames

Hi, I am looking to buy the cartier lover bangle and am trying to choose between White Gold or Rose/Pink gold. I was wondering if there is any pros and cons between the two? Any info would be greatly appreciated  XX


----------



## smom

ccjames said:


> Hi, I am looking to buy the cartier lover bangle and am trying to choose between White Gold or Rose/Pink gold. I was wondering if there is any pros and cons between the two? Any info would be greatly appreciated  XX



I think the best thing to do is go try both on! I was pretty sure I wanted RG but I tried on the YG just to confirm. Sure enough, the RG worked so much better w my skin tone.  If you're not sure now, I'm sure you will be once you try both on. It's a great dilemma to have!


----------



## smom

I just got my bracelet engraved!  I put it off for so long because once I had it on, I couldnt bear to part with it for 10 whole days (which was my boutique's quote)  buuuuuut one SA told me that if I take it to the Richemont service center myself, they will be able to do it for me on the spot. And voila! I only had to be Love-free for half an hour or so. I forgot to take pics! (In too much of a rush to put it back on lol) Just to share, it can be done SAME DAY! I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Onthego

smom said:


> I just got my bracelet engraved!  I put it off for so long because once I had it on, I couldnt bear to part with it for 10 whole days (which was my boutique's quote)  buuuuuut one SA told me that if I take it to the Richemont service center myself, they will be able to do it for me on the spot. And voila! I only had to be Love-free for half an hour or so. I forgot to take pics! (In too much of a rush to put it back on lol) Just to share, it can be done SAME DAY! I'm a happy camper.


Congratulations.
Okay that's great, but where is the richemont service center?


----------



## phillj12

ccjames said:


> Hi, I am looking to buy the cartier lover bangle and am trying to choose between White Gold or Rose/Pink gold. I was wondering if there is any pros and cons between the two? Any info would be greatly appreciated  XX



I prefer RG or YG over WG because I find that the WG can be mistaken for silver.


----------



## smom

Onthego said:


> Congratulations.
> Okay that's great, but where is the richemont service center?



Thanks!

I think there is a directory online. 
I meant Richemont as in Cartier's parent company Richemont... so maybe they may go by a different name in other regions. Cartier Service Center maybe? HTH


----------



## Lots love

ccjames said:


> Hi, I am looking to buy the cartier lover bangle and am trying to choose between White Gold or Rose/Pink gold. I was wondering if there is any pros and cons between the two? Any info would be greatly appreciated  XX



Hi too was in the same position I didn't want the yellow everyone has that I wanted something different I want with rg I love it my Jewerly told me not to get the white cause she has customer who every three months has it redip in Rhodium plating so I decided not to go that route Hundred bucks every time no thank you


----------



## JOJA

ccjames said:


> Hi, I am looking to buy the cartier lover bangle and am trying to choose between White Gold or Rose/Pink gold. I was wondering if there is any pros and cons between the two? Any info would be greatly appreciated  XX



It's best to go to the store and try them both on.  When I purchased mine I went in thinking I was getting the rose gold .  I tried it on and while I like it, I LOVED the yellow gold, so that's what I went with.


----------



## lizz66

Spice Girl said:


> Here is the photograph of my whole Cartier family bracelets including the one that I decided to wear after having this bracelet laying on my counter. That bracelet is the one to the left hand side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2192868


 Wow!!! Love all the bracelets!!!!! You own them all?? Very envious!!


----------



## Nolia

Do you ladies screw and unscrew your bracelets every single time? ... Do any of you just "squeeze it on"?


----------



## AnnC

Hi everyone ~ I just received my first love bracelet from the e-boutique and I have a question. Are all brand new bracelets supposed to be wrapped in the protective plastic/film from boutique or e-boutique?  Mine wasn't.  I'm so OCD and worried that I may have received a returned one. It also has a tiny little scratch and smudges on it. Is that normal?


----------



## JOJA

Nolia said:


> Do you ladies screw and unscrew your bracelets every single time? ... Do any of you just "squeeze it on"?



If I want to take it off I have to unscrew it.  Mine is fitted so it won't slip over my hand.


----------



## JOJA

AnnC said:


> Hi everyone ~ I just received my first love bracelet from the e-boutique and I have a question. Are all brand new bracelets supposed to be wrapped in the protective plastic/film from boutique or e-boutique?  Mine wasn't.  I'm so OCD and worried that I may have received a returned one. It also has a tiny little scratch and smudges on it. Is that normal?



I purchased mine from a boutique but my SA had it out and ready for me so I have no idea if it was wrapped.  I do know it had zero marks on it.  Smudges are fine because you can just wipe them off. 
Not sure if this will make you feel any better but your bracelet will get many scratches on it as you wear it.  However, it's completely understandable if you want to exchange it for one with no imperfections on it (until you make them).


----------



## bex285

Nolia said:


> Do you ladies screw and unscrew your bracelets every single time? ... Do any of you just "squeeze it on"?



Screw and unscrew, not that I take it off very often. Too small to squeeze.


----------



## angelicskater16

I finally received my brand new Cartier Gold Love Bangle!!!! So in Love with Love!!!!


----------



## AnnC

JOJA said:


> I purchased mine from a boutique but my SA had it out and ready for me so I have no idea if it was wrapped.  I do know it had zero marks on it.  Smudges are fine because you can just wipe them off.
> Not sure if this will make you feel any better but your bracelet will get many scratches on it as you wear it.  However, it's completely understandable if you want to exchange it for one with no imperfections on it (until you make them).



I know what you mean how they will get scratched anyways, but I would like to get one with no imperfections.


----------



## surfergirljen

Nolia said:


> Do you ladies screw and unscrew your bracelets every single time? ... Do any of you just "squeeze it on"?



I do. SHould probably have an 18 but have a 19 and with a little wiggling I can get it off in 10 seconds. Only on one hand though.


----------



## chris_sd

AnnC said:


> Hi everyone ~ I just received my first love bracelet from the e-boutique and I have a question. Are all brand new bracelets supposed to be wrapped in the protective plastic/film from boutique or e-boutique?  Mine wasn't.  I'm so OCD and worried that I may have received a returned one. It also has a tiny little scratch and smudges on it. Is that normal?



call cartier and ask them to exchange another one. actually even it is sent back, they would polish it and then the scratch disappears , they would sell this bracelet to another client....this how it works.


----------



## Jinsun

advokaitplm said:


> I'm really looking into the multicolored gemstone RG love ring but I prefer thinner rings because my hands swell really bad, especially lately. I wish they made the wedding band with the multicolored gemstones!
> 
> I was planning on getting the Sweet Trinity necklace as a graduation present from myself/parents/DBF but I just really love the look of the gemstones with the RG. They are sold out of my size online so I may already have my choices narrowed down for me to the Love WB and the Sweet Trinity. I've thought about getting this ring (gemstone Love) in one of the sizes they have left and wearing it as a pendant but I don't know if that would be too much... what do you think?
> 
> Do you mind posting pictures of yours on? I would love to see it!



I have the fixed sweet trinity necklace. I love it!


----------



## Jinsun

Mine compared to my husbands. This is the width difference


----------



## Jinsun

JOJA said:


> I purchased mine from a boutique but my SA had it out and ready for me so I have no idea if it was wrapped.  I do know it had zero marks on it.  Smudges are fine because you can just wipe them off.
> Not sure if this will make you feel any better but your bracelet will get many scratches on it as you wear it.  However, it's completely understandable if you want to exchange it for one with no imperfections on it (until you make them).



Mine didnt come wrapped. Only the tool did to prevent scratching the bracelet


----------



## advokaitplm

Jinsun said:


> I have the fixed sweet trinity necklace. I love it!




Could you post some pictures of it? I would love to see it!
Do the rings slide around each other and does it have the "Cartier" hallmark visible anywhere on the rings (like how they've started doing with the Trinity rings)?


----------



## Jinsun

It's just like the bracelet. Here's a pic of the bracelet. I will take pics of the necklace tmrw. And see if cartier is engraved but I doubt it.  The trinity rings are pretty dainty


----------



## Jinsun

Here are the pics. The rings slide around each other but not much. They do not slide around the chain. There is no cartier engraving on the rings. The rings are tiny. The necklace chain is hooked on like any other chain but the bracelet is diff. It needs to be threaded thru the rings. 

FYI when I purchased the bracelet I tried on the floor model. It fit perfectly on the tightest jump ring. There was 1 new one and I wanted that instead. My husband told me to wear it out but when I put it on, it was very tight on the longest jump ring like it was made for a child. SA thought it was very odd and we decided to get the floor model. We were going to have it shipped to save on taxes and glad I decided to wear it out. Otherwise we wouldn't have known the size difference.


----------



## advokaitplm

Jinsun said:


> Here are the pics. The rings slide around each other but not much. They do not slide around the chain. There is no cartier engraving on the rings. The rings are tiny. The necklace chain is hooked on like any other chain but the bracelet is diff. It needs to be threaded thru the rings.
> 
> FYI when I purchased the bracelet I tried on the floor model. It fit perfectly on the tightest jump ring. There was 1 new one and I wanted that instead. My husband told me to wear it out but when I put it on, it was very tight on the longest jump ring like it was made for a child. SA thought it was very odd and we decided to get the floor model. We were going to have it shipped to save on taxes and glad I decided to wear it out. Otherwise we wouldn't have known the size difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2281307
> View attachment 2281311
> View attachment 2281312



Thanks for sharing all the pictures and information, I really appreciate it! Do you wear your trinity necklace often and how has it held up? I intend to wear it 24/7--to sleep, shower, gym, etc. Do you find that it goes with several outfits and other jewelry? I'm most worried about it not going with as much as I hope it will. 
Do you happen to have any pictures of it on? 

Thanks so much for all your replies, pictures, and help!


----------



## Jinsun

I don't wear it 24/7 but I do wear it often. I just have a habit of taken off my jewelry when I come home. It became a habit once I had kids. I googled the necklace and found a few mod shots. I believe they are from other tpf members. I hope nobody minds me posting them. If you do, I apologize in advance. The last two pics are of a different trinity necklace for you to get an idea of what else is available. It also comes with trinity hearts as well. Keep in mind that the chains are doubled so they do twist a bit.


----------



## Caz71

Abit off topic. Anyone know how much the love rings are?? Thanks!!


----------



## stmary

Caz71 said:


> Abit off topic. Anyone know how much the love rings are?? Thanks!!



The plain wedding band (small) is £730. I am not sure in AUD.


----------



## Caz71

stmary said:


> The plain wedding band (small) is £730. I am not sure in AUD.



Ok i think we double each dollar to pounds


----------



## freshie2096

Caz71 said:


> Abit off topic. Anyone know how much the love rings are?? Thanks!!



The love wedding ring band in YG and RG is Aud$1100, WG is Aud$1300.

The regular love ring in YG and RG is Aud$1730, but I'm not too sure the WG price.

Hope this info helps.


----------



## Caz71

freshie2096 said:


> The love wedding ring band in YG and RG is Aud$1100, WG is Aud$1300.
> 
> The regular love ring in YG and RG is Aud$1730, but I'm not too sure the WG price.
> 
> Hope this info helps.



Ok thanks heaps. Not too bad to start saving


----------



## advokaitplm

Jinsun said:


> I don't wear it 24/7 but I do wear it often. I just have a habit of taken off my jewelry when I come home. It became a habit once I had kids. I googled the necklace and found a few mod shots. I believe they are from other tpf members. I hope nobody minds me posting them. If you do, I apologize in advance. The last two pics are of a different trinity necklace for you to get an idea of what else is available. It also comes with trinity hearts as well. Keep in mind that the chains are doubled so they do twist a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2281417
> View attachment 2281418
> View attachment 2281419
> View attachment 2281420
> View attachment 2281421



Yeah, I've seen all of those already and they are from other tpf-ers. Thanks for posting them again though! Does it go with other jewelry and lots of outfits?


----------



## Jinsun

advokaitplm said:


> Yeah, I've seen all of those already and they are from other tpf-ers. Thanks for posting them again though! Does it go with other jewelry and lots of outfits?



I think it's so simple you can wear it with anything and everything. Are you near a cartier boutique where u can try one on?  Eboutique should be free shipping and returns unless their policy has changed within a yr


----------



## Jinsun

advokaitplm said:


> Yeah, I've seen all of those already and they are from other tpf-ers. Thanks for posting them again though! Does it go with other jewelry and lots of outfits?



Honestly, I think you will love the necklace more than the ring. I do. The only reason why I have the ring is because my husband wanted a RG wedding band and we wanted a set.  I like my ring but I love my necklace. A necklace is more noticeable than a ring IMO


----------



## advokaitplm

Jinsun said:


> I think it's so simple you can wear it with anything and everything. Are you near a cartier boutique where u can try one on?  Eboutique should be free shipping and returns unless their policy has changed within a yr



I had just assumed that their online policies were same as in store--offering store credit only for returns. There are no boutiques close at all (I would have to fly to visit one or swing by on a vacation if I was in a place that had one). I will look more into this, thanks so much for all the advice. I keep trying to talk myself out of it because it will be my first designer piece and the most i've spent on something besides my car, horse, and saddle. I decided I'd rather save up for most of it myself as a graduation present to myself. I've always been drawn towards necklaces anyways, especially over rings, so that's a good thing to hear that you prefer it over the ring. Thanks so much again!


----------



## shpahlc

advokaitplm said:


> I had just assumed that their online policies were same as in store--offering store credit only for returns. There are no boutiques close at all (I would have to fly to visit one or swing by on a vacation if I was in a place that had one). I will look more into this, thanks so much for all the advice. I keep trying to talk myself out of it because it will be my first designer piece and the most i've spent on something besides my car, horse, and saddle. I decided I'd rather save up for most of it myself as a graduation present to myself. I've always been drawn towards necklaces anyways, especially over rings, so that's a good thing to hear that you prefer it over the ring. Thanks so much again!



The eBoutique is free shipping (even overnight) and returns (refund) within 30 days. If you were to buy in store I believe the return policy is exchange within 30 days (no refund).  I've only bought via the eBoutique and have been very happy with their service.


----------



## fashionlover614

I was wondering, for the old screw system. How much does the screw pop out from the side? or does it not show from the side at all? 
Does anyone have a picture??

Thanks,
Jessica


----------



## AnnC

chris_sd said:


> call cartier and ask them to exchange another one. actually even it is sent back, they would polish it and then the scratch disappears , they would sell this bracelet to another client....this how it works.



That is what I figured they would do too.  I called them and they said they will exchange for me, but I'm not if it's worth the hassle since they scratch is so small.


----------



## AnnC

Jinsun said:


> Mine didnt come wrapped. Only the tool did to prevent scratching the bracelet



Did you order from e-boutique?  Did yours have any scratches at all?


----------



## Jinsun

Yes I ordered from the eboutique at the time since I wanted the option to return just incase I wouldn't like it. The first one I ordered was a size 18. Way too big. It did however have a few hairline scratches. Barely noticeable. My 17, I can't really remember if it had scratches. I just made sure it fit. I knew the love would get scratched up even with the first wear so I wasn't too anal about it. Before kids, I was anal about most things being perfect when purchased but I grew out of it. It was a hassle to drag 2 toddlers out to mail things back. But if it really bothers u, u should exchange it. It's what makes u happy


----------



## chris_sd

is love bracelet handmade???


----------



## bex285

fashionlover614 said:


> i was wondering, for the old screw system. How much does the screw pop out from the side? Or does it not show from the side at all?
> Does anyone have a picture??
> 
> Thanks,
> jessica


----------



## telesbrize

I'm looking to order my first LOVE bracelet online and am confused about sizing. Is there a good link somewhere? I have a Bvlgari bracelet in a similar shape that I can measure.  Where is the measurement taken? Measuring around the inside is a much different measurement than around the outside.


----------



## minniemom

telesbrize said:


> I'm looking to order my first LOVE bracelet online and am confused about sizing. Is there a good link somewhere? I have a Bvlgari bracelet in a similar shape that I can measure.  Where is the measurement taken? Measuring around the inside is a much different measurement than around the outside.


The bracelet is measured in centimeters.  The inside of the bracelet reflects its size (there'll be a number embossed on the inside, e.g., 16, 17, 18, etc).  My husband surprised me with one about eight years ago.  A size 17 which is a bit snug.  Measuring with a cloth tape measure can be deceiving because of its flexibility.  As you know, the bracelet is oval in shape so it isn't like you can spin it around on your wrist.  Best that you get to a Cartier store and try it on rather than buying on-line.


----------



## annika08

telesbrize said:


> I'm looking to order my first LOVE bracelet online and am confused about sizing. Is there a good link somewhere? I have a Bvlgari bracelet in a similar shape that I can measure.  Where is the measurement taken? Measuring around the inside is a much different measurement than around the outside.


Measure your wrist and add 2 cm for a perfect fit.  Not to loose not to snug. Just right.


----------



## telesbrize

Thanks for the help! It'll be a while before I can make it to a Boutique so I'm going to be impatient and order online .


----------



## shpahlc

telesbrize said:


> Thanks for the help! It'll be a while before I can make it to a Boutique so I'm going to be impatient and order online .



I'll be honest - you're better off ordering online. If it doesn't fit, you can return for a full refund within 30 days. I have nothing but glowing reviews for the eBoutique. Good luck!


----------



## AnnC

Jinsun said:


> Yes I ordered from the eboutique at the time since I wanted the option to return just incase I wouldn't like it. The first one I ordered was a size 18. Way too big. It did however have a few hairline scratches. Barely noticeable. My 17, I can't really remember if it had scratches. I just made sure it fit. I knew the love would get scratched up even with the first wear so I wasn't too anal about it. Before kids, I was anal about most things being perfect when purchased but I grew out of it. It was a hassle to drag 2 toddlers out to mail things back. But if it really bothers u, u should exchange it. It's what makes u happy



Thank you for your response. You are right it will just get scratched anyways. After thinking about for a few days, I've decided to keep it.


----------



## Mellee

I just read on another thread that there is going to be a price increase on the love bracelet this coming October?! Have you guys heard anything about this?! I really hope this isn't true...


----------



## shpahlc

Mellee said:


> I just read on another thread that there is going to be a price increase on the love bracelet this coming October?! Have you guys heard anything about this?! I really hope this isn't true...



That would be the third time in less than a year. I find that very hard to believe.


----------



## annika08

I was told by SA in South Coast that there is one increase coming up in October.


----------



## advokaitplm

I really hope this isn't so.


----------



## Mellee

annika08 said:


> I was told by SA in South Coast that there is one increase coming up in October.


 
Thanks for chiming in! Did the SA say how much the increase is going to be and whether other items are included? Congrats on your Love by the way!


----------



## annika08

Mellee said:


> Thanks for chiming in! Did the SA say how much the increase is going to be and whether other items are included? Congrats on your Love by the way!


You're welcome. SA wasn't sure of the price, but I'm thinking it's the same as before. Maybe around $500-800?


----------



## yenynne

Another increase is quite insane....considering gold price is dipping a lot these days


----------



## Lots love

I think that is crazy another price hike they can't justify it gold is well down compare to January they should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## xblackxstarx

I seriously hope not , I hope to save for a cuff and two loves and also a love or cuff for my OH but if the prices keep going up I can't ... At 400 a time on 4 pieces each time in total the increase adds 1600 each time!!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

I am purchasing the cuff here in a week or two and wondered if any of you have ever had it engraved. I have the bracelet and a ring which was engraved but wondered how the engraving looked on the cuff. Thanks in advance


----------



## sarahll

I do not have a cartier boutqiue near by. I am wondering may i use windex for regular cleaning? thanks!


----------



## gelbergirl

no I would use regular jewelry cleaning or bring it to a reputable jewelry store near where you are.


----------



## LizzyLovesLove

Hi Everyone! Just discovered this blog site. Loved reading the earlier posts from 2007 and 2008. Got to page 45!!!!!  I was very caught up in the drama of phillyfan and can't wait to find out if she is still on this site and if she ever got her love bangle in yellow gold!!!! 

I have a question for anyone here. I am trying to decide between the yellow gold with half diamonds and the platinum.  I have a platinum band engagement ring with my solitaire diamond.  Also as a clear winter (for those of you who follow the 12 color combos) I can wear silver and gold as the bridge between winter and spring. I recently bought a cartier tank louis and changed the leather band to black and added a deployment clasp. I'm wondering what you guys think about adding a yg half diamond on other wrist versus a platinum which I can only seem to find on ebay I don't see it on the website anymore.  Thanks for letting me join in!


----------



## loveparadox83

Hi 

I would like to ask for some opinions.
I have a love bangle size 16.
I would like to get one or two more bangle to stack on it.
The one that I m currently wearing will be the first in row on my hand, for the next remaining bangle, should I get a bigger size like 17?

For those who stack your love bangles, do you buy all the same sizes?

Pls advise...

Thank u!!


----------



## beachy10

yikes, would never use harsh chemicals on my jewelry. If anything I would just polish with a soft cloth or use mild dish detergent.


----------



## Carnel

I've been using windex for years...no problem so far


----------



## TammySue

Carnel said:


> I've been using windex for years...no problem so far


 
Same here.  I use it to make my diamonds sparkle and it hasn't hurt my gold.  I mix it with some warm soapy water.


----------



## annika08

loveparadox83 said:


> Hi
> 
> I would like to ask for some opinions.
> I have a love bangle size 16.
> I would like to get one or two more bangle to stack on it.
> The one that I m currently wearing will be the first in row on my hand, for the next remaining bangle, should I get a bigger size like 17?
> 
> For those who stack your love bangles, do you buy all the same sizes?
> 
> Pls advise...
> 
> Thank u!!



I would get another 16 IMO. Your 16 might slide in and out of your 17 and will get scratched.


----------



## loveparadox83

annika08 said:


> I would get another 16 IMO. Your 16 might slide in and out of your 17 and will get scratched.



That's true. I was worried also that the 16 might scratch the bigger size...
However, as u stack more towards the back, the arm gets slightly bigger, will it be too tight if I get 16?

Or it wouldn't be too tight?
Coz my current 16 fits my wrist very nicely.


----------



## LizzyLovesLove

loveparadox83 said:


> That's true. I was worried also that the 16 might scratch the bigger size...
> However, as u stack more towards the back, the arm gets slightly bigger, will it be too tight if I get 16?
> 
> Or it wouldn't be too tight?
> Coz my current 16 fits my wrist very nicely.


From the photos posted loveparadox83 it looks nice with both bangles the same and its a whole new look when you alternate the size. I think if you are only wearing the cartier love bangles they look nice in the same size. If you are planning to mix in other bracelets you may want to do the alternating size you will have more options that way.


----------



## LVoeletters

What do you guys think if the atlas Tiffany bracelets paired with the love?


----------



## Babychulaz

I'm gonna be getting a love bracelet for my anniversay. But I can't make up my mind between yellow gold and rose gold? What do you ladies recommend? Suggestions welcomed


----------



## annika08

loveparadox83 said:


> That's true. I was worried also that the 16 might scratch the bigger size...
> However, as u stack more towards the back, the arm gets slightly bigger, will it be too tight if I get 16?
> 
> Or it wouldn't be too tight?
> Coz my current 16 fits my wrist very nicely.


Stacking 2 with 16 is still good but more than that you might wanna go higher size. 16 fits me well too. I have another 16 which is the Tiffany Atlas. Same size as the love.


----------



## annika08

LVoeletters said:


> What do you guys think if the atlas Tiffany bracelets paired with the love?



We are twinsies. I stack them together. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## BabyK

I had lunch w/ my gf today and she told me that Cartier now has a silver Love bracelet for about $1500, is that true?  I never knew Cartier even have a silver jewelry line.


----------



## JOJA

annika08 said:


> We are twinsies. I stack them together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2292838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I love this so much!!!   I never wanted the atlas bracelet but your picture makes me want one to stack with my love!  Great stack!!!


----------



## Lots love

BabyK said:


> I had lunch w/ my gf today and she told me that Cartier now has a silver Love bracelet for about $1500, is that true?  I never knew Cartier even have a silver jewelry line.



I never heard hat either where did our friend here that I think the silver would be cool


----------



## Lots love

here is my stack with my love what u think


----------



## paruparo

Dawn and warm water. Gets the grease, oil, lotion, etc etc off and makes diamonds oh so sparkly!


----------



## Suzie

Well, there you go, you learn something new every day!


----------



## annika08

BabyK said:


> I had lunch w/ my gf today and she told me that Cartier now has a silver Love bracelet for about $1500, is that true?  I never knew Cartier even have a silver jewelry line.



Maybe you can check it online. Silver meaning sterling silver? Coz the white gold cost more than the gold. I Believe it's $6850?


----------



## Candice0985

I use 1 part windex to 2 parts water in my jewellery cleaner. works great  windex should be fine for gold and diamonds but definitely do not stick porous gemstones like opal, turquooise or emeralds in a solution like this but your love bracelet will be fine!


----------



## rabbits

annika08 said:


> We are twinsies. I stack them together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2292838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Love your Tiffany!


----------



## Caz71

annika08 said:


> Maybe you can check it online. Silver meaning sterling silver? Coz the white gold cost more than the gold. I Believe it's $6850?



Wow 1500. I can afford this!!


----------



## Alex Cheng

annika08 said:


> We are twinsies. I stack them together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2292838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



May I ask what size your tiffany atlas is and also what size your love is? (are both bracelets, or cuffs?) I have a love cuff in 17, and I can't pair it with my Hermes clic clac pm in medium wideness because it slides over!

Do they stack evenly on all sides or is one slightly larger on some angles? I'm very OCD and would love to stack this but they have to be the same size in all angles.


----------



## Caz71

BabyK said:


> I had lunch w/ my gf today and she told me that Cartier now has a silver Love bracelet for about $1500, is that true?  I never knew Cartier even have a silver jewelry line.



Are u sure its not a replica? I did a search. Only fake one comes up.


----------



## einseine

annika08 said:


> We are twinsies. I stack them together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2292838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
Love your Atlas bracelet!    Is it oval-shaped???


----------



## einseine

I bought the WG 4-diamond Love to wear on my left hand, but my BIG wrist bone is problem.  The bracelet goes over the bone freely, but I feel it!!!  I thought I was going to sell my 4-diamond Love, but the prices offered by the consignment shops were TOO LOW.  On second thought, I've decided to wear it on my right wrist more snugly.  I think I can wear it 24/7 again.


----------



## telesbrize

einseine said:


> I bought the WG 4-diamond Love to wear on my left hand, but my BIG wrist bone is problem.  The bracelet goes over the bone freely, but I feel it!!!  I thought I was going to sell my 4-diamond Love, but the prices offered by the consignment shops were TOO LOW.  On second thought, I've decided to wear it on my right wrist more snugly.  I think I can wear it 24/7 again.



We are boney wrist sisters! I have that same overly pointy bone.  This is why I've always put off ordering a Love bracelet. I've been trying out cheap jewelry in the same shape so I can get a feel for wearing something all day. It looks beautiful on you! I'm getting close to biting the bullet.


----------



## einseine

telesbrize said:


> We are boney wrist sisters! I have that same overly pointy bone.  This is why I've always put off ordering a Love bracelet. I've been trying out cheap jewelry in the same shape so I can get a feel for wearing something all day. It looks beautiful on you! I'm getting close to biting the bullet.


 
Hi telesbrize!!!  If you have a big bone wrist like mine, you must be very very careful about the size!!!  I wear my size 17 Love loosely on my left hand, but it is not loose around the bone area (and it moves a a lot because I wear it loosely!!!).  I should have bouht size 18....

My right arm is bigger than the left.  When I wear the size 17 on my right wrist, it tends to stay either side of the wrist bone.  I push it up and it normally stays there, where it is much less likely to get scratched, copared to the wrist area.

Good luck!!!


----------



## annika08

Alex Cheng said:


> May I ask what size your tiffany atlas is and also what size your love is? (are both bracelets, or cuffs?) I have a love cuff in 17, and I can't pair it with my Hermes clic clac pm in medium wideness because it slides over!
> 
> Do they stack evenly on all sides or is one slightly larger on some angles? I'm very OCD and would love to stack this but they have to be the same size in all angles.



My Tiffany Atlas is a cuff bracelet, size 15.5cm from outside measurement. Forget the size from the store and the Love is a bracelet size 16cm, it was my basis when I ordered my Love, and good enough my wrist is 14cm, so adding 2 cm as what Cartier store recommended was a perfect fit. 
The pm narrow clic clac somehow slides on the atlas since it's .5cm smaller that love and love with clic clac doesn't slide over. However the pm wide clic clac slides over the love. It was a tad bigger that the narrow one.


----------



## annika08

einseine said:


> Love your Atlas bracelet!    Is it oval-shaped???



It is also oval shaped like the love although Atlas is a cuff bracelet.


----------



## annika08

rabbits said:


> Love your Tiffany!



Thanks.


----------



## Alex Cheng

annika08 said:


> My Tiffany Atlas is a cuff bracelet, size 15.5cm from outside measurement. Forget the size from the store and the Love is a bracelet size 16cm, it was my basis when I ordered my Love, and good enough my wrist is 14cm, so adding 2 cm as what Cartier store recommended was a perfect fit.
> The pm narrow clic clac somehow slides on the atlas since it's .5cm smaller that love and love with clic clac doesn't slide over. However the pm wide clic clac slides over the love. It was a tad bigger that the narrow one.



Thank you so much for replying! Yeah exactly, the clic clac slide over but I'm not sure about getting a pm to stack with the love.

The atlas is actually something that is very intriguing to me right now! Too bad they discontinued the gold one, but maybe I can stack my gold cuff with a silver atlas cuff.

I don't want it to be a hassle, but do you mind posting pictures of the love and atlas stack in a top, bottom, and a side view? (The side view being like the picture below) As you can tell I'm very OCD with the stack being as perfect as I can (despite its two different designs and designer).  

I would love to order one but can't go to a store, so online is the only way to go.  Your picture would mean a lot to me!


----------



## Alex Cheng

I use soap and water all the time.  Sometimes if I'm lazy and just want it to look shiny, I wipe it with alcohol to get the fingerprints off. My rationale is, if it is intended for 24/7 wear, and I get shampoo, chlorine, and other harsh chemicals on it, I'm sure it can withstand alcohol and soap.  Plus its easier to clean than using the cartier cleaning kit.  Too much of a hassle for me.


----------



## Onthego

Hi, I can't tell you about the Tiffany atlas cuff, but I can tell you about my stack.
My wrist is 14cm on top of bone. I have small bone and small wrists. I got my 4
Diamond YG bracelet size 17 for 2 reasons. First I have accumulated about 8 clics PM 7 are Gold toned. These clics in size Pm are shaped like the love and I think measure 17 cm exactly. So they pair perfectly with a 17 love bracelet. I also have 3 thin diamond bangles that are Meant to be opened but I slide them on and off and are also size 17.
I also can squeeze the 17 off my smallish hand. But... That being said the 17 by itself on my wrist moves a lot and kinda hangs down my wrist area of my right hand and well gets a little annoying. I am right handed. I can't wear it on my Left hand above my watch because it kinda slides over my watch. I am very happy I got it in 17 for the reasons I gave, but I am saving up to get a plain YG in 16 so that I can wear it maybe on my left wrist behind my watch or maybe right hand alone. I'm afraid my h clics will slide over the 16 and scratch it. So sorry such a long explanation. Just wanted to help I have yet to see someone actually say they wear 2 different size loves together and that they are comfortable and scratch resistant.


----------



## loveparadox83

Hi

May I know what's the difference between the new screw and old screws from the Cartier love bangles?

Thank u!


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> I bought the WG 4-diamond Love to wear on my left hand, but my BIG wrist bone is problem.  The bracelet goes over the bone freely, but I feel it!!!  I thought I was going to sell my 4-diamond Love, but the prices offered by the consignment shops were TOO LOW.  On second thought, I've decided to wear it on my right wrist more snugly.  I think I can wear it 24/7 again.



Man jewelry stores and the likes are really low balling- they didn't even offer 50% on my victoria!


----------



## yoyosaidfeia

I purchased an ultrasonic jewelry cleanser from AMAZON, for about $40 (there are so many out there).  I mix BLITZ cleansing solution with water, press the button, viola!  
I rarely clean my Cartier bracelet, such a hassle to take it off.   But the other day when I did cleaned it, I saw a different.  
I clean everything in it, diamonds/silver/watches...etc. No pearls though. :sunnies


----------



## LizzyLovesLove

loveparadox83 said:


> Hi
> 
> May I know what's the difference between the new screw and old screws from the Cartier love bangles?
> 
> Thank u!


The new screws stay attached when open I believe from looking at the pictures. The old screws are removable. I have read some blogs about problems with new screw system when it breaks not being repairable. Yikes!!!!


----------



## Jetsetmax

BabyK said:


> I had lunch w/ my gf today and she told me that Cartier now has a silver Love bracelet for about $1500, is that true?  I never knew Cartier even have a silver jewelry line.



You may want to check with your local boutique to make sure your friend is correct.  The only white metals the Love bracelet has ever been offered in are white gold and platinum.  The website does not show any silver Love bracelets.  There are lots of fakes out there that are made of silver and other metals.  "Good fakes/copies" will even have a "Cartier signature" and serial number on the inside to look like a real one.  I wonder if your friend saw a fake/copy in silver?


----------



## loveparadox83

LizzyLovesLove said:


> The new screws stay attached when open I believe from looking at the pictures. The old screws are removable. I have read some blogs about problems with new screw system when it breaks not being repairable. Yikes!!!!




Thanks for the clarification!
My 16 is the new screw system.
OMG, how did one manage to break the screw?? Not being able to repair sucks further, I must be careful with the screws then! 

Thank you so much for your advice.


----------



## laurayuki

I like windex for diamonds and stones but not sure how much it actually shines for the gold bangle the best cleaning i've done for my cartier love and clou is the gold cleaning and polish cloths I got from amazon. You don't even have to take it off your arm just rub against the bracelet and it restores shine


----------



## BabyK

Jetsetmax said:


> You may want to check with your local boutique to make sure your friend is correct.  The only white metals the Love bracelet has ever been offered in are white gold and platinum.  The website does not show any silver Love bracelets.  There are lots of fakes out there that are made of silver and other metals.  "Good fakes/copies" will even have a "Cartier signature" and serial number on the inside to look like a real one.  I wonder if your friend saw a fake/copy in silver?


 
I always knew there was platinum and white gold but never heard of the love bracelet made in sterling silver.  She said her friend told her about it.  And like her, all her friends are into high end jewelry and handbags, and I just thought I was behind on the news and they should know more.  They may very well be mistaken.  But I had to come on here and find out for sure myself haha.


----------



## ame

Yellow gold probably, rose or white, no chance because you accelerate the issues with the alloys and plating.


----------



## telesbrize

einseine said:


> Hi telesbrize!!!  If you have a big bone wrist like mine, you must be very very careful about the size!!!  I wear my size 17 Love loosely on my left hand, but it is not loose around the bone area (and it moves a a lot because I wear it loosely!!!).  I should have bouht size 18....
> 
> My right arm is bigger than the left.  When I wear the size 17 on my right wrist, it tends to stay either side of the wrist bone.  I push it up and it normally stays there, where it is much less likely to get scratched, copared to the wrist area.
> 
> Good luck!!!



Thanks . I'm between sizes and was thinking of sizing up. My right size is larger than my left, too. I need a size larger ring on every finger. I appreciate the advice!


----------



## Jetsetmax

BabyK said:


> I always knew there was platinum and white gold but never heard of the love bracelet made in sterling silver.  She said her friend told her about it.  And like her, all her friends are into high end jewelry and handbags, and I just thought I was behind on the news and they should know more.  They may very well be mistaken.  But I had to come on here and find out for sure myself haha.



I suspect your friend's friend was probably mistaken, or saw a "Very good copy."  Cartier makes a lot of money with LOVE bracelets.  I believe the figure I saw about 4-5 years ago was something like $35 Million per year.  Cartier offers a hand full of things in sterling silver(cufflinks, lighters, baby rattles), but I can't imagine them releasing the Love bracelet in sterling silver.  Its always been made of gold or platinum. 

I doubt Cartier would do one in sterling as it might make people say why spend for it in white gold or platinum.  Sure it would allow them to sell in greater volume, but that may take away from the perceived exclusivity of the brand.  I know some people that stopped buying Tiffany products when they went crazy offering sterling silver products in the 1990s.  They felt it diluted the brand, and what was the point of having things that high school kids in fancy neighborhoods are wearing.


----------



## annika08

Onthego said:


> View attachment 2293350
> 
> Hi, I can't tell you about the Tiffany atlas cuff, but I can tell you about my stack.
> My wrist is 14cm on top of bone. I have small bone and small wrists. I got my 4
> Diamond YG bracelet size 17 for 2 reasons. First I have accumulated about 8 clics PM 7 are Gold toned. These clics in size Pm are shaped like the love and I think measure 17 cm exactly. So they pair perfectly with a 17 love bracelet. I also have 3 thin diamond bangles that are Meant to be opened but I slide them on and off and are also size 17.
> I also can squeeze the 17 off my smallish hand. But... That being said the 17 by itself on my wrist moves a lot and kinda hangs down my wrist area of my right hand and well gets a little annoying. I am right handed. I can't wear it on my Left hand above my watch because it kinda slides over my watch. I am very happy I got it in 17 for the reasons I gave, but I am saving up to get a plain YG in 16 so that I can wear it maybe on my left wrist behind my watch or maybe right hand alone. I'm afraid my h clics will slide over the 16 and scratch it. So sorry such a long explanation. Just wanted to help I have yet to see someone actually say they wear 2 different size loves together and that they are comfortable and scratch resistant.



You're right about 17cm love and pm clic clac having the same width coz the 16cm is kinda small a bit but doesn't go inside the clic clac. I only considered love at first and thought only of the clic clac later. If I had the clic clac first then I would have gotten the 17 cm love. But still works for me.


----------



## phillj12

LizzyLovesLove said:


> Hi Everyone! Just discovered this blog site. Loved reading the earlier posts from 2007 and 2008. Got to page 45!!!!!  I was very caught up in the drama of phillyfan and can't wait to find out if she is still on this site and if she ever got her love bangle in yellow gold!!!!
> 
> I have a question for anyone here. I am trying to decide between the yellow gold with half diamonds and the platinum.  I have a platinum band engagement ring with my solitaire diamond.  Also as a clear winter (for those of you who follow the 12 color combos) I can wear silver and gold as the bridge between winter and spring. I recently bought a cartier tank louis and changed the leather band to black and added a deployment clasp. I'm wondering what you guys think about adding a yg half diamond on other wrist versus a platinum which I can only seem to find on ebay I don't see it on the website anymore.  Thanks for letting me join in!



I only had white gold and platinum jewelry before I bought my YG 4-diamond love. I fell in LOVE with the YG and despite wearing a platinum and diamond ER, I have never regretted it! I love them together and would do it again if I had to make the choice again.


----------



## dmiko5

Jetsetmax said:


> I suspect your friend's friend was probably mistaken, or saw a "Very good copy."  Cartier makes a lot of money with LOVE bracelets.  I believe the figure I saw about 4-5 years ago was something like $35 Million per year.  Cartier offers a hand full of things in sterling silver(cufflinks, lighters, baby rattles), but I can't imagine them releasing the Love bracelet in sterling silver.  Its always been made of gold or platinum.
> 
> I doubt Cartier would do one in sterling as it might make people say why spend for it in white gold or platinum.  Sure it would allow them to sell in greater volume, but that may take away from the perceived exclusivity of the brand.  I know some people that stopped buying Tiffany products when they went crazy offering sterling silver products in the 1990s.  They felt it diluted the brand, and what was the point of having things that high school kids in fancy neighborhoods are wearing.



"They felt it diluted the brand, and what was the point of having things that high school kids in fancy neighborhoods are wearing." Love that!  Of course, my son's girlfriend wears one of her mom's Love bracelet (her mom has 3), but she's def the exception to the rule.


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> Man jewelry stores and the likes are really low balling- they didn't even offer 50% on my victoria!


 
They didn't offer 30 %.  One of the reasons must be WG is not so popular in the used market.  It seems they offer higher prices for PG ones.


----------



## annika08

Alex Cheng said:


> Thank you so much for replying! Yeah exactly, the clic clac slide over but I'm not sure about getting a pm to stack with the love.
> 
> The atlas is actually something that is very intriguing to me right now! Too bad they discontinued the gold one, but maybe I can stack my gold cuff with a silver atlas cuff.
> 
> I don't want it to be a hassle, but do you mind posting pictures of the love and atlas stack in a top, bottom, and a side view? (The side view being like the picture below) As you can tell I'm very OCD with the stack being as perfect as I can (despite its two different designs and designer).
> 
> I would love to order one but can't go to a store, so online is the only way to go.  Your picture would mean a lot to me!







Hope this helps.


----------



## Jetsetmax

dmiko5 said:


> "They felt it diluted the brand, and what was the point of having things that high school kids in fancy neighborhoods are wearing." Love that!  Of course, my son's girlfriend wears one of her mom's Love bracelet (her mom has 3), but she's def the exception to the rule.



It depends on where you live, everything is relative. Often when people are spending a certain amount of money, they expect some level of exclusivity.  I'n not sure I can blame them for that.


----------



## LizzyLovesLove

loveparadox83 said:


> Thanks for the clarification!
> My 16 is the new screw system.
> OMG, how did one manage to break the screw?? Not being able to repair sucks further, I must be careful with the screws then!
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice.


You are quite welcome!


----------



## Caz71

Aussie girls.. I emailed Cartier.. the yg love is aud6,600. In the cuff it is aud4,650!!!


----------



## Alex Cheng

annika08 said:


> View attachment 2294208
> View attachment 2294209
> View attachment 2294210
> 
> Hope this helps.



Yes absolutely! Thank you so much for your pictures! I have decided that this will definitely work with my love cuff. Do you think I should stay with my plain silver cuff to pair with my love, or get the atlas to replace my silver cuff? I feel like, the silver pair is kind of boring, but at the same time, it allows the love to shine, whereas the atlas may be competing with my love.


----------



## annika08

Hello Alex, I like my atlas gold but would like to really mix my jewelries. But since I'm more into gold. I tend to go towards that direction. And I didn't want to get silver love for my first one. I personally like the looks of the atlas with the love since they match in size.
 I just don't know if I should have just gotten me a 17 ONLY because of the clic clac or better with the 16cm I have now because of the Atlas. I prefer the latter. My decision was base on the atlas and thought of the clic clac later.


----------



## desiuny

When I see a gold plated bracelet on eBay, it's fake right? Cartier only makes 18k gold in the 3 colors, right?


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone remember the thread that posted about layering with your love? I cannot find it


----------



## LVoeletters

I'm dying to figure out what to get to layer with my love. It looks good with my diamond evil eye but it seems so lonely!


----------



## annika08

desiuny said:


> When I see a gold plated bracelet on eBay, it's fake right? Cartier only makes 18k gold in the 3 colors, right?



I'm positive it's fake. Cartier won't make a gold plated one, and if it's too good to be true, it's always not true. People will not sell a real Love for less than the amount they ask for. Be careful.


----------



## LVoeletters

desiuny said:


> When I see a gold plated bracelet on eBay, it's fake right? Cartier only makes 18k gold in the 3 colors, right?



If its the electroplated aldo one from the 70s then it is genuine


----------



## LVoeletters

annika08 said:


> I'm positive it's fake. Cartier won't make a gold plated one, and if it's too good to be true, it's always not true. People will not sell a real Love for less than the amount they ask for. Be careful.



It depends, aldo created an electroplated version decades ago. So plated loves do exist. A member owns this so I would do a search and see if the pictures match up.


----------



## LVoeletters

Alex Cheng said:


> Thank you so much for replying! Yeah exactly, the clic clac slide over but I'm not sure about getting a pm to stack with the love.
> 
> The atlas is actually something that is very intriguing to me right now! Too bad they discontinued the gold one, but maybe I can stack my gold cuff with a silver atlas cuff.
> 
> I don't want it to be a hassle, but do you mind posting pictures of the love and atlas stack in a top, bottom, and a side view? (The side view being like the picture below) As you can tell I'm very OCD with the stack being as perfect as I can (despite its two different designs and designer).
> 
> I would love to order one but can't go to a store, so online is the only way to go.  Your picture would mean a lot to me!



I don't think the atlas takes away from the love  I would replace the silver cuff with it. It'll have more presence


----------



## desiuny

Thanks. I know the ones from the 70s. I just wanted to make sure about the new electroplated ones and just as I thought they are fake. Thx ladies


----------



## lovelylondon

einseine said:


> They didn't offer 30 %.  One of the reasons must be WG is not so popular in the used market.  It seems they offer higher prices for PG ones.



that is crazy. I've been looking for the best price and used ones here are selling for nearly the same price as buying new at duty free.


----------



## annika08

Hello ladies, I'm curious how the 16 and 17 loves would look together. Can somebody post pictures for reference. I realized the PM clic clac can slide over the 16 love. But not all the time. They can still sit together nicely. Thanks!


----------



## Bagzzonly

LVoeletters said:


> I'm dying to figure out what to get to layer with my love. It looks good with my diamond evil eye but it seems so lonely!



How about a JUC?  I'm a newbie in Cartier (my 3rd day wearing them)... still learning what works and doesn't, and getting used to wearing them together plus all the scratches that are added with each day .


----------



## Candice0985

wonger1024 said:


> How about a JUC?  I'm a newbie in Cartier (my 3rd day wearing them)... still learning what works and doesn't, and getting used to wearing them together plus all the scratches that are added with each day .



loooooove this stack


----------



## LVoeletters

annika08 said:


> We are twinsies. I stack them together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2292838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



We are officially fraternal twins as of yesterday! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128525; they got my hopes up saying they might be able to order it but it is alas discontinued. Now I'm craving an atlas rose gold ring to wear with the stack with the three diamonds! Thanks so much for the inspiration! I've been going CRAZY trying to find a bangle to layer with this bracelet. I'm just worried about them hitting each other too much


----------



## LVoeletters

annika08 said:


> We are twinsies. I stack them together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2292838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I also just realized LOL I tried on a similar stack at Hermes!!!!! The same H bangle and this wrap around I am seriously considering..... Such a beautiful blue leather!


----------



## Trouvillon

The love bracelets (18k) are currently running for $6300 retail at the Cartier boutiques...  It doesn't matter what size you get, from size 16 on up, they're all the same price.


----------



## lizz66

Hi everyone!  I am thinking of jumping on the cartier love bandwagon and I was wondering if anyone regrets their purchase?

I have never worn a bracelet that I can't take off so I am trying to figure out if it is something I will get used to or if I will feel claustrophobic if that makes sense.  My grandma wears a wedding ring that she can not take off anymore with age and I always thought I could NEVER do that. (just looking at makes me want to cut it off and make it larger for her..haha) 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## annika08

LVoeletters said:


> We are officially fraternal twins as of yesterday! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128525; they got my hopes up saying they might be able to order it but it is alas discontinued. Now I'm craving an atlas rose gold ring to wear with the stack with the three diamonds! Thanks so much for the inspiration! I've been going CRAZY trying to find a bangle to layer with this bracelet. I'm just worried about them hitting each other too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2299322



Very pretty mix of the color. Glad it worked out for you. I have the ring in 18k g as well. I wonder why they discontinued such a beautiful piece and kept only the sterling silver. I love those 2 together since I only got one love for now. &#128512;&#128516;&#128521;


----------



## annika08

lizz66 said:


> Hi everyone!  I am thinking of jumping on the cartier love bandwagon and I was wondering if anyone regrets their purchase?
> 
> I have never worn a bracelet that I can't take off so I am trying to figure out if it is something I will get used to or if I will feel claustrophobic if that makes sense.  My grandma wears a wedding ring that she can not take off anymore with age and I always thought I could NEVER do that. (just looking at makes me want to cut it off and make it larger for her..haha)
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



I didn't regret my purchase. I was also worried about the thought of wearing it 24/7 but that's what the Love is for. It's not like a ring that you won't be able to take off because the Love has the screw system when it gets tight later on. My only regret was I didn't think of it early on because of the price increase. If you're ready to get one, Don't procrastinate because price increase I was told is coming up in October.


----------



## stmary

lizz66 said:


> Hi everyone!  I am thinking of jumping on the cartier love bandwagon and I was wondering if anyone regrets their purchase?
> 
> I have never worn a bracelet that I can't take off so I am trying to figure out if it is something I will get used to or if I will feel claustrophobic if that makes sense.  My grandma wears a wedding ring that she can not take off anymore with age and I always thought I could NEVER do that. (just looking at makes me want to cut it off and make it larger for her..haha)
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



no regrets. I too was claustrophobic with the idea, as I don't like anything on my arms, but it all changed after getting my love bangle and now I enjoy wearing a watch too (which I hate before). However, I still can't wear ring as I feel that it gets in the way iykwim.


----------



## LVoeletters

wonger1024 said:


> How about a JUC?  I'm a newbie in Cartier (my 3rd day wearing them)... still learning what works and doesn't, and getting used to wearing them together plus all the scratches that are added with each day .



This is a dream stack!!!!!!!!! I'm trying not to spend too much bcuz I am craving a nice Cartier watch. I really wish I wasn't a watch person!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Forgot to share my new love! Went to Cartier and changed cords and thought this combo would be fun &#10084;


----------



## Bagzzonly

LVoeletters said:


> This is a dream stack!!!!!!!!! I'm trying not to spend too much bcuz I am craving a nice Cartier watch. I really wish I wasn't a watch person!!



Aww, you're too kind!  Yes, a Cartier watch would be a wonderful addition!!  Your Atlas bangle looks perfect with your LOVE...congrats!  



Candice0985 said:


> loooooove this stack



Thank you!  LOVE seeing all the amazing stacks on this thread!


----------



## Lots love

LVoeletters said:


> We are officially fraternal twins as of yesterday! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128525; they got my hopes up saying they might be able to order it but it is alas discontinued. Now I'm craving an atlas rose gold ring to wear with the stack with the three diamonds! Thanks so much for the inspiration! I've been going CRAZY trying to find a bangle to layer with this bracelet. I'm just worried about them hitting each other too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2299322



Love your stack is it rose your love and r they both the same size


----------



## LVoeletters

Lots love said:


> Love your stack is it rose your love and r they both the same size





	

		
			
		

		
	
idk if this picture would help but yes they are the same size and its a rosé gold love. My pics can never get the hue appropriately. If you see my ring that's Tiffany rosé gold- HUGE difference in tones!


----------



## Lux_Mommy

lizz66 said:


> Hi everyone!  I am thinking of jumping on the cartier love bandwagon and I was wondering if anyone regrets their purchase?
> 
> I have never worn a bracelet that I can't take off so I am trying to figure out if it is something I will get used to or if I will feel claustrophobic if that makes sense.  My grandma wears a wedding ring that she can not take off anymore with age and I always thought I could NEVER do that. (just looking at makes me want to cut it off and make it larger for her..haha)
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



I know exactly how you feel! I thought that too, until DH gave me mine. Now when it is off for cleaning I feel like I am missing apart of me. Even more so then when my wedding ring is off.


----------



## Lots love

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2300537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk if this picture would help but yes they are the same size and its a rosé gold love. My pics can never get the hue appropriately. If you see my ring that's Tiffany rosé gold- HUGE difference in tones!



I thought so but wasn't sure love the rose love thank u for sharing I think the Tiffany and the love together  Compliment each other very nicely the colors together I love


----------



## LVoeletters

Lots love said:


> I thought so but wasn't sure love the rose love thank u for sharing I think the Tiffany and the love together  Compliment each other very nicely the colors together I love



No problem my dear and thank you for the compliment.

Ladies and gents, what do you think of mixing hammered gold pieces with your love?


----------



## tingy

Hi all, not sure if anyone has shown such a combination but what do you think? I would like 2 vca sweet Alhambra bracelets to make up a stack but I have to wait till my next trip to Europe to get them as prices for vca are crazy in Asia. In the meantime, I thought of making do with my tennis bracelet...


----------



## JOJA

tingy said:


> Hi all, not sure if anyone has shown such a combination but what do you think? I would like 2 vca sweet Alhambra bracelets to make up a stack but I have to wait till my next trip to Europe to get them as prices for vca are crazy in Asia. In the meantime, I thought of making do with my tennis bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 2301405



Beautiful!


----------



## CATEYES

tingy said:


> Hi all, not sure if anyone has shown such a combination but what do you think? I would like 2 vca sweet Alhambra bracelets to make up a stack but I have to wait till my next trip to Europe to get them as prices for vca are crazy in Asia. In the meantime, I thought of making do with my tennis bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 2301405


That would be perfect with your love!


----------



## xblackxstarx

thank goodness as this is the PERFECFT stack .....i cant believe you were seriously considering selling it  im happy you changed your mind as i'll never get tired of seeing photos of this stack 



einseine said:


> I bought the WG 4-diamond Love to wear on my left hand, but my BIG wrist bone is problem.  The bracelet goes over the bone freely, but I feel it!!!  I thought I was going to sell my 4-diamond Love, but the prices offered by the consignment shops were TOO LOW.  On second thought, I've decided to wear it on my right wrist more snugly.  I think I can wear it 24/7 again.


----------



## einseine

xblackxstarx said:


> thank goodness as this is the PERFECFT stack .....i cant believe you were seriously considering selling it  im happy you changed your mind as i'll never get tired of seeing photos of this stack


 
Hi xblackxstarx!  Thanks for your kind word!  Switching my Love to my right wrist was a great idea!  Now I understand why some people prefer wearing their LOVEs snugly.


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2300537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk if this picture would help but yes they are the same size and its a rosé gold love. My pics can never get the hue appropriately. If you see my ring that's Tiffany rosé gold- HUGE difference in tones!


 
Wow!  Love your new Atlas!!!  I LOVE PGXWG!!!  So beautiful, isn't it?


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Wow!  Love your new Atlas!!!  I LOVE PGXWG!!!  So beautiful, isn't it?



I'm considering these my training wheels for when I can join you in the perlee x love combo! &#128525; The difference in pink gold is dramatically different!

I'm now debating if I should get a rosé gold oval link chain for my silver Olympian charm to wear as a necklace or if I should sell the charms and find them in yellow gold!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> I'm considering these my training wheels for when I can join you in the perlee x love combo! &#128525; The difference in pink gold is dramatically different!
> 
> I'm now debating if I should get a rosé gold oval link chain for my silver Olympian charm to wear as a necklace or if I should sell the charms and find them in yellow gold!


 
LVoeletters!  Training wheels?  No!  PG Love X WG Atlas itself is a GREAT combo!  The Atlas is such a beautifully carved out bracelet!!!  I want one, but I  am allergic to silver pieces...

A rose gold oval link chain X silver Olympian charms...  hmm...  I cannot really imagine how they look like together, but I may not buy an idea of mixing metals for one piece.


----------



## xblackxstarx

I hope Cartier never release the love collection in silver as it would really ruin it for me 
I really went off Tiffany because of how many people wear the silver pieces
I still love Tiffany designs but I don't put any real money into the brand anymore I'm very Cartier now 
Cartier is so exciting to me because it is exclusive and luxurious , if they offered silver pieces and became more crowded like a Tiffany store I would be very put off
I hope this doesn't offend anyone it's just my opinion why I favour cartier 




Jetsetmax said:


> I suspect your friend's friend was probably mistaken, or saw a "Very good copy."  Cartier makes a lot of money with LOVE bracelets.  I believe the figure I saw about 4-5 years ago was something like $35 Million per year.  Cartier offers a hand full of things in sterling silver(cufflinks, lighters, baby rattles), but I can't imagine them releasing the Love bracelet in sterling silver.  Its always been made of gold or platinum.
> 
> I doubt Cartier would do one in sterling as it might make people say why spend for it in white gold or platinum.  Sure it would allow them to sell in greater volume, but that may take away from the perceived exclusivity of the brand.  I know some people that stopped buying Tiffany products when they went crazy offering sterling silver products in the 1990s.  They felt it diluted the brand, and what was the point of having things that high school kids in fancy neighborhoods are wearing.


----------



## Jetsetmax

xblackxstarx said:


> I hope Cartier never release the love collection in silver as it would really ruin it for me
> I really went off Tiffany because of how many people wear the silver pieces
> I still love Tiffany designs but I don't put any real money into the brand anymore I'm very Cartier now
> Cartier is so exciting to me because it is exclusive and luxurious , if they offered silver pieces and became more crowded like a Tiffany store I would be very put off
> I hope this doesn't offend anyone it's just my opinion why I favour cartier



I have lots of friends that feel the same way and stopped purchasing Tiffany products after the started selling so many sterling pieces.  Now they focus more on Cartier or VC&A.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Jetsetmax said:


> I have lots of friends that feel the same way and stopped purchasing Tiffany products after the started selling so many sterling pieces.  Now they focus more on Cartier or VC&A.



I totally agree. I have also always felt very special in Cartier and VCA and never saw the hype with Tiffany. In my experience, it is a customer service issue in addition to product preference. Cartier and VCA treat me like I am the only customer in the store and keep in touch by sending me info on items I may be interested in. It definitely makes me a loyal customer.


----------



## Jetsetmax

ChaneLisette said:


> In my experience, it is a customer service issue in addition to product preference. Cartier and VCA treat me like I am the only customer in the store and keep in touch by sending me info on items I may be interested in. It definitely makes me a loyal customer.



+1

Agree completely!


----------



## xblackxstarx

I also adore VCA and hope to purchase my first piece there soon (hopefully) 
I also pray VCA never do their jewelry in silver 

The Tiffany silver pieces are still beautiful but it's not what I'm looking for in a brand when I pay thousands for a piece
I'm not trying to put down Tiffany jewelry as I used to collect it myself and a may even purchase Tiffany silver but I buy my major luxurious pieces from Cartier and hopefully soon VCA


----------



## kkaate

Sigh... It seems to be a strategy for some brands, though, to extend the "range" of their lines both ways -- e.g. Mercedes increased their "accessibility" with their CL which starts around $28,000 (not too far from an upscale Honda Accord), while simultaneously increasing their models that are over $150k and of course they own Maybach.

I'd be dissappointed to see Cartier & VCA do this as well


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> LVoeletters!  Training wheels?  No!  PG Love X WG Atlas itself is a GREAT combo!  The Atlas is such a beautifully carved out bracelet!!!  I want one, but I  am allergic to silver pieces...
> 
> A rose gold oval link chain X silver Olympian charms...  hmm...  I cannot really imagine how they look like together, but I may not buy an idea of mixing metals for one piece.


Thanks Einseine!
I never have mixed metals on the actual piece either, so I don't know how it would look... I like the oval link chain, I think it flatters the charm better than a regular chain but I wish it was gold or had the gold option readily available these days. &#128542;


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> lvoeletters!  Training wheels?  No!  Pg love x wg atlas itself is a great combo!  The atlas is such a beautifully carved out bracelet!!!  I want one, but i  am allergic to silver pieces...
> 
> A rose gold oval link chain x silver olympian charms...  Hmm...  I cannot really imagine how they look like together, but i may not buy an idea of mixing metals for one piece.


----------



## XCCX

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2305029



Love that ring! Its Tiffany's right?


----------



## XCCX

Sweetyqbk said:


> Forgot to share my new love! Went to Cartier and changed cords and thought this combo would be fun &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2299809



Double cord?? Interesting! How does it look on the other side?


----------



## JacWang

I've had my love bracelet for almost 6 months and since two days ago the screws keep going loose, I tighten them again and the next day they go loose again 
I have no idea whats going on. What should I do?


----------



## etk123

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2305029



The Tiffany Atlas ring looks perfect with your Love! Love this combo!


----------



## Jetsetmax

JacWang said:


> I've had my love bracelet for almost 6 months and since two days ago the screws keep going loose, I tighten them again and the next day they go loose again
> I have no idea whats going on. What should I do?



Maybe call your nearest Cartier Boutique and ask their advice, or buy some Loctite (its available in various strengths.


----------



## DA Club

JacWang said:


> I've had my love bracelet for almost 6 months and since two days ago the screws keep going loose, I tighten them again and the next day they go loose again
> I have no idea whats going on. What should I do?





Jetsetmax said:


> Maybe call your nearest Cartier Boutique and ask their advice, or buy some Loctite (its available in various strengths.



Hi there! If you do a search you'll see this has happened to a lot of us, I think I even posted my frustrations with this! I had my bracelet returned TWICE for new ones and just my luck that it kept happening with the screws coming loose. Ultimately, Jetsetmax is correct that getting loctite at the highest strength (lower strengths still kept coming loose after a month or so) was the only thing that worked. It's been almost a year and hasn't come off, although the problem is I probably can never get it off now


----------



## DA Club

wonger1024 said:


> How about a JUC?  I'm a newbie in Cartier (my 3rd day wearing them)... still learning what works and doesn't, and getting used to wearing them together plus all the scratches that are added with each day .



Wow!!! I am loving this stack! Gorgeous!


----------



## Lots love

DA Club said:


> Hi there! If you do a search you'll see this has happened to a lot of us, I think I even posted my frustrations with this! I had my bracelet returned TWICE for new ones and just my luck that it kept happening with the screws coming loose. Ultimately, Jetsetmax is correct that getting loctite at the highest strength (lower strengths still kept coming loose after a month or so) was the only thing that worked. It's been almost a year and hasn't come off, although the problem is I probably can never get it off now



Loctite what is this that people r talking about


----------



## Lots love

Lots love said:


> Loctite what is this that people r talking about



I read up on it so now I know what it is doesn't it void the warranty with Cartier


----------



## TechPrincess

I'd avoid the highest strength loctite - if it ever has to be removed it will have to be cut off.. I ordered the purple loctite from Amazon


----------



## pre10d

TechPrincess said:


> I'd avoid the highest strength loctite - if it ever has to be removed it will have to be cut off.. I ordered the purple loctite from Amazon



Sorry to chime in with a stupid question but I didn't realize there was a warranty on these bracelets.  What is Cartier guaranteeing?


----------



## TechPrincess

pre10d said:


> Sorry to chime in with a stupid question but I didn't realize there was a warranty on these bracelets.  What is Cartier guaranteeing?


I don't think there really is a warranty so to speak - my thing with the strongest loctite there is is that fact that stuff was designed to NEVER come loose with a blow torch! So if for medical reason for example if you need it removed your love with have to be cut off. 

Many SA's apply loctite in the store to keep the screws in.


----------



## Lux_Mommy

My current love bracelet is the white gold with the old screw system. For my upcoming anniversary DH asked if I wanted wg with 10 diamonds to stack... I really do, but I am very nervous about the new screw system. Are my fears justified? Is everyone having issues?


----------



## annika08

JacWang said:


> I've had my love bracelet for almost 6 months and since two days ago the screws keep going loose, I tighten them again and the next day they go loose again
> I have no idea whats going on. What should I do?



I read in the other thread about Loctite 222, I did use it on mine the first time, SA also advised to screw them tight the first time. And check every now and then. But who would do that. I wouldn't , so I ordered the Loctite 222 painted on the screw with a tiny brush and it hasn't turned loose on me since then. It's low strength so if ever you need to unscrew it's not permanently glued. 
The only thing I notice on my screws are that they're not aligned horizontally as the rest of the screw design.


----------



## lizz66

Lux_Mommy said:


> My current love bracelet is the white gold with the old screw system. For my upcoming anniversary DH asked if I wanted wg with 10 diamonds to stack... I really do, but I am very nervous about the new screw system. Are my fears justified? Is everyone having issues?



I am curious to know as well.  Thinking of buying one but would hate to have to use glue to keep it in place. Seems kind of silly to use glue for such an expensive piece of jewelry


----------



## Lux_Mommy

The thought of having to use glue really bothers me. Especially since my current love bracelet has not loosened ever...


----------



## lovelylondon

Does anyone have any recommended places for finding a genuine used love bangle? I don't really like the idea of the new screw system with all its issues so would like to buy the old kind. Otherwise may look at getting a cuff instead...


----------



## Suzie

Mine has not loosened either.


----------



## xblackxstarx

I have the new screw system and have had it on since last october so almost a year now and it has never been tightened up or loosened since the day i had it screwed on it the store... the screws havent moved at all i check every morning they're always diagonally to the right so i remember where they are


----------



## Lovefour

Same here. I have had mine over a year. I had the SA tighten it the first time went back a week later as he suggested and that was it. I know 4 of my friends with new system and no problems, I would go back to store and have them tighten it.


----------



## schadenfreude

My new screw system bracelet kept coming loose as well. I finally went to a different boutique than my usual and the manager was great. She said you really have to give them a solid 1/4 turn even after it feels like they are screwed all the way in. I had never done this for fear of stripping the screws. She tightened them up for me and they haven't budged since... And this was a few months ago. No complaints! I haven't used Loc-tite on either of mine, nor would I.


----------



## luxluv

Is there a reason why people don't like the loc-tite? My boutique always recommends it.


----------



## Lux_Mommy

If that is the case and everyone is under screwing them, then I won't be as hesitant to get the new system.


----------



## Harpertoo

My husband bought me a four diamond Love a few monthes ago and I've had no issues.
I think loc-tite is probably fine, but I'd rather not mess with it myself.


----------



## KristenG

I've had mine since January (RG, new screw system) and my screws are still tight, no loosening at all. I've had to take it off twice, once for engraving and once for a medical thing and when I've screwed it back on both times the screws haven't moved. I do screw it on very tight though, putting a lot of pressure on the screws. I would not use Loc-tite, no way!


----------



## Lux_Mommy

Thank you so much. I really want the 10 diamond in white gold and didn't want to get a used one. This makes me feel much better about the screw system!


----------



## AnnaKian

I have two Love Bracelets: WG 4 diamond old screw system and RG 4 diamond new system. The new system kept loosening every two, three weeks. I went to my boutique several times with this problem. The SA said that loosening happens sometimes when you wear two bracelets stacked, because of the clanking. She recommended loctite glue, but I don't want to GLUE  a bracelet which had costed me so much $$$$ !!!
Well to cut a long story short: I got a new one (great customer service) and no problems anymore since then...

NEVER have had any issues with the OLD system!  HTH


----------



## Jetsetmax

luxluv said:


> Is there a reason why people don't like the loc-tite? My boutique always recommends it.



I have a 5 year old Love with old style screws and a new one with new system and never had problems with them loosening.  But if I did, I wouldn't have a problem using Loctite.  Several of the boutiques use it, and many very high end watch brands use it to keep the screws that attach their bracelet links together from loosening.


----------



## LVoeletters

AnnaKian said:


> I have two Love Bracelets: WG 4 diamond old screw system and RG 4 diamond new system. The new system kept loosening every two, three weeks. I went to my boutique several times with this problem. The SA said that loosening happens sometimes when you wear two bracelets stacked, because of the clanking. She recommended loctite glue, but I don't want to GLUE  a bracelet which had costed me so much $$$$ !!!
> Well to cut a long story short: I got a new one (great customer service) and no problems anymore since then...
> 
> NEVER have had any issues with the OLD system!  HTH



May I ask what boutique you were helped at? The one in NJ is a nightmare when it comes to issues!


----------



## NicoleLV

I got a WG 4 diamond bracelet about three weeks ago (8/7) and have had problems with my screws coming loose almost daily. I do not wear it stacked, just alone. I had it on the left arm the first week and now it's on my right arm. The sales girl placed it on the first week and my husband switched it for me and did it very tight, so I'm concerned. I fear losing it!!


----------



## Lovefour

LVoeletters said:


> May I ask what boutique you were helped at? The one in NJ is a nightmare when it comes to issues!


I go to short hills and they put mine on really tight.


----------



## LVoeletters

Lovefour said:


> I go to short hills and they put mine on really tight.



I guess I always deal with the same sales associate there, whenever I've complained about the color fading or the screw closure they just say its normal


----------



## LVoeletters

Ladies with diamonds and rainbow love bracelets, do you know how how big the stones are/what grade they are?


----------



## schadenfreude

AnnaKian said:


> I have two Love Bracelets: WG 4 diamond old screw system and RG 4 diamond new system. The new system kept loosening every two, three weeks. I went to my boutique several times with this problem. The SA said that loosening happens sometimes when you wear two bracelets stacked, because of the clanking. She recommended loctite glue, but I don't want to GLUE  a bracelet which had costed me so much $$$$ !!!
> Well to cut a long story short: I got a new one (great customer service) and no problems anymore since then...
> 
> NEVER have had any issues with the OLD system!  HTH



I wear two stacked also, one old system, one new. The old system is rock solid, yes, but I have had no problems since the manager gave my new one a good crank in the spring. Before that, I had to tighten it daily, and trust me, I was super annoyed. But that manager at the boutique in Caesar's in Vegas was such a doll and so nice -- I've really done a 180 on my opinion of the new screw system.

As for my aversion to Loc-tite, it's totally psychological! I don't want to HAVE to put glue on a $5k bracelet.


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2305029


 
I really love the PGXWG combo.  In your case, the combo truely works because you wear PG Atlas ring!!!  Mixing RGXWG in the actual one piece would be gerat!


----------



## afterthecups

I finally stopped beating around the bush and got myself the damn thing! I've been tracking the price for the past two years and kicking myself each time the price goes up. Lately it's been haunting my thoughts (this thread certainly did not help hah) so I bit the bullet.


----------



## Lovefour

afterthecups said:


> I finally stopped beating around the bush and got myself the damn thing! I've been tracking the price for the past two years and kicking myself each time the price goes up. Lately it's been haunting my thoughts (this thread certainly did not help hah) so I bit the bullet.


Love it and welcome!!!
Looks great on you!


----------



## pedsdds

afterthecups said:


> I finally stopped beating around the bush and got myself the damn thing! I've been tracking the price for the past two years and kicking myself each time the price goes up. Lately it's been haunting my thoughts (this thread certainly did not help hah) so I bit the bullet.



congrats!!! looks beautiful on you! I hope to join the club soon also


----------



## Suzie

afterthecups said:


> I finally stopped beating around the bush and got myself the damn thing! I've been tracking the price for the past two years and kicking myself each time the price goes up. Lately it's been haunting my thoughts (this thread certainly did not help hah) so I bit the bullet.



Congrats on finally buying one, it looks great on you.


----------



## afterthecups

Thanks for indulging me, Lovefour, pedsdds, and Suzie!


----------



## LVoeletters

etk123 said:


> The Tiffany Atlas ring looks perfect with your Love! Love this combo!



Thank you my love, was very worried they wouldn't look right together without the cuff!


----------



## Dilostyle

Very very pretty. It fits you well.  Can you tell me your wrist size and bracelet size?  The color suits your skin tone nicely. Congratulations


----------



## pre10d

afterthecups said:


> I finally stopped beating around the bush and got myself the damn thing! I've been tracking the price for the past two years and kicking myself each time the price goes up. Lately it's been haunting my thoughts (this thread certainly did not help hah) so I bit the bullet.



Congratulations! It looks stunning on you.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Babsiegirl said:


> View attachment 2185814
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the new one with silk cord along with RG Love



Hi, I was looking at purchasing this exact love cord bracelet, I was curious of your opinion on it now that you've had it for a few months? Especially the ceramic ring, do you think it goes well when layered with other bracelets? Thank in advance


----------



## LVoeletters

afterthecups said:


> I finally stopped beating around the bush and got myself the damn thing! I've been tracking the price for the past two years and kicking myself each time the price goes up. Lately it's been haunting my thoughts (this thread certainly did not help hah) so I bit the bullet.



Suits you nicely! Welcome to the club lol!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi, I was looking at purchasing this exact love cord bracelet, I was curious of your opinion on it now that you've had it for a few months? Especially the ceramic ring, do you think it goes well when layered with other bracelets? Thank in advance



Yes, I love the silk cord bracelet. I think it goes well with a lot of bracelets!!!


----------



## afterthecups

Dilostyle said:


> Very very pretty. It fits you well.  Can you tell me your wrist size and bracelet size?  The color suits your skin tone nicely. Congratulations



Not sure if you meant this for me, but I got the bracelet in 16. My wrist measures just a bit over 14cm.


----------



## Dilostyle

afterthecups said:


> Not sure if you meant this for me, but I got the bracelet in 16. My wrist measures just a bit over 14cm.


 yes this question was for you.  When I reviewed it I realized that !!  thanks


----------



## Dilostyle

I am still having difficulties on my second love.  My love is a size 17WG and thinking of a 16YG.  Any thoughts and photos please for those that can.   HELP as time is running out.


----------



## xblackxstarx

will having a two loves with just one size difference over lap? i have an 18 yg love and thinking of getting a 17... do you think its a good idea?


----------



## TechPrincess

Yes the larger love will slide over the smaller one causing scratches and whatnot - I have 2 loves both the same size. When I did try one on that was only 1 size bigger it easily rolled over the smaller one.  I wear a 16 if that helps


----------



## NY Village Girl

Hi Ladies, I am considering getting a YG Love bracelet in a size up so that I can remove it without having to unscrew it each time I take it off.  The reason is that I love the look of a Love Bracelet that goes all the way around, but I prefer the versatility of taking it on and off.  I have also toyed with the idea of having a cuff, but I do love the look of the full bracelet.  

Does anyone have any suggestions for sizing (I would usually wear a 17, but should I go one size up to an 18 or larger than that?)


----------



## xblackxstarx

Would the damage wearing two different sized lives be really bad?
My love is scratched badly anyway ... I just worry it will break them 
They seem solid like they won't break but I've never worn two together , the bracelets I wear with it don't bang into it


----------



## LVoeletters

xblackxstarx said:


> Would the damage wearing two different sized lives be really bad?
> My love is scratched badly anyway ... I just worry it will break them
> They seem solid like they won't break but I've never worn two together , the bracelets I wear with it don't bang into it



I've heard horror stories of two different sizes, I'd stick to the same size


----------



## Megan29

Hello everyone! I have a rose gold love bangle for a few months now and I just received the rose gold thin love ring as a gift. I wear my bracelet on the left hand and ring on the right so it doesn't look too "matchy matchy". Do those of you who own the love ring where it when you shower? When do you wear your love and when do you take it off?


----------



## babybumpkins

Megan29 said:


> Hello everyone! I have a rose gold love bangle for a few months now and I just received the rose gold thin love ring as a gift. I wear my bracelet on the left hand and ring on the right so it doesn't look too "matchy matchy". Do those of you who own the love ring where it when you shower? When do you wear your love and when do you take it off?



I have the exact same and also received my ring and a gift ! No issues wearing it all the time just like the bangle !


----------



## Noramor

Dear ladies and gentlemen 

I´m very new to this Cartier thread and I have just recieved my HG jewelry that is a Cartier Love Bracelet in yellow gold size 16. 

Since there is noone selling this bracelet in Norway (as far as I know) - I finally decided to buy from Brandoff_hk (and paid a ridiculous amount of custom duty ) - but finally it´s all mine and I´ll never take it off!

I did some research on the seller before I bought it and they have an impressive reputation. 
It looks absolutely stunning, it feels wonderful and I love it!
I would however be so so grateful, if someone here who nows Cartier and especially the bracelets better than me, could have a look at the post in the authentication thread I made last night. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/authenticate-this-jewelry-or-seller-30027-504.html

Post #7550

Here is a modelling pic of it with my LV Keep it bracelets in DA, my engagement ring in white gold and my Hermès Kelly ring in rose gold  

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Lovefour

xblackxstarx said:


> Would the damage wearing two different sized lives be really bad?
> My love is scratched badly anyway ... I just worry it will break them
> They seem solid like they won't break but I've never worn two together , the bracelets I wear with it don't bang into it


I have spoke with Cartier about the 2 different sizes and while they are told to suggest the same size my SA has 2 different sizes and she loves it because it doesn't look like one solid bracelet. So she told me when I am ready to buy my second to come in and try both sizes on then decide. It will get more scratched but not like some people think she said. I like the look of 2 different sizes because I love the way my 17 fits but I worry that I might feel two 17's are too snug. So i think you have to go and try them on together and see.  The sizers are bigger then the actual bracelets so make sure they let you try the real thing!


----------



## Lovefour

NY Village Girl said:


> Hi Ladies, I am considering getting a YG Love bracelet in a size up so that I can remove it without having to unscrew it each time I take it off.  The reason is that I love the look of a Love Bracelet that goes all the way around, but I prefer the versatility of taking it on and off.  I have also toyed with the idea of having a cuff, but I do love the look of the full bracelet.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for sizing (I would usually wear a 17, but should I go one size up to an 18 or larger than that?)


I would get the cuff then. The bracelet is not made for you to slide it off. That could put pressure on the screw system and it will get knocked around more if you don't get the correct size. The best part of the Love is that it becomes apart of you and you forget you are wearing it because the fit is so great! Just my thoughts but good luck keep me posted.


----------



## Candice0985

Noramor said:


> Dear ladies and gentlemen
> 
> I´m very new to this Cartier thread and I have just recieved my HG jewelry that is a Cartier Love Bracelet in yellow gold size 16.
> 
> Since there is noone selling this bracelet in Norway (as far as I know) - I finally decided to buy from Brandoff_hk (and paid a ridiculous amount of custom duty ) - but finally it´s all mine and I´ll never take it off!
> 
> I did some research on the seller before I bought it and they have an impressive reputation.
> It looks absolutely stunning, it feels wonderful and I love it!
> I would however be so so grateful, if someone here who nows Cartier and especially the bracelets better than me, could have a look at the post in the authentication thread I made last night.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/authenticate-this-jewelry-or-seller-30027-504.html
> 
> Post #7550
> 
> Here is a modelling pic of it with my LV Keep it bracelets in DA, my engagement ring in white gold and my Hermès Kelly ring in rose gold
> 
> Thank you so much in advance


looks amazing! brandoff is a good ebay seller. I've looked at many of their items and they all look legitimate


----------



## Noramor

Candice0985 said:


> looks amazing! brandoff is a good ebay seller. I've looked at many of their items and they all look legitimate



Thank you so much for your reply&#128151; It truly is amazingly beautiful and I'm deeply in love&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## NY Village Girl

Lovefour said:


> I would get the cuff then. The bracelet is not made for you to slide it off. That could put pressure on the screw system and it will get knocked around more if you don't get the correct size. The best part of the Love is that it becomes apart of you and you forget you are wearing it because the fit is so great! Just my thoughts but good luck keep me posted.



Lovefour, thanks for the suggestion.  Hmm...maybe I will have to give the cuff more of a consideration.

Just curious, does anyone have any regrets about getting a Bracelet vs Cuff or vice versa?   I am so torn and would love some input.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NY Village Girl said:


> Lovefour, thanks for the suggestion.  Hmm...maybe I will have to give the cuff more of a consideration.
> 
> Just curious, does anyone have any regrets about getting a Bracelet vs Cuff or vice versa?   I am so torn and would love some input.



I have a YG cuff with no regrets..... you can't even tell it is not the full bangle unless you flip your wrist over and being able to remove it easily was a must for me. I would definitely go and try both styles on in the store though if you can and see how you feel - either way it is a lot of money to spend so you have to be happy!


----------



## Babsiegirl

NY Village Girl said:


> Lovefour, thanks for the suggestion.  Hmm...maybe I will have to give the cuff more of a consideration.
> 
> Just curious, does anyone have any regrets about getting a Bracelet vs Cuff or vice versa?   I am so torn and would love some input.



Like I've said many times, I have the bracelet and take it on/off all the time with no problems!!!


----------



## jenayb

My screws come loose quite often, too - I would say daily. 

Is this normal? The bracelet was just purchased a couple weeks ago and I've worn it every day since my SA put it on me.


----------



## JOJA

NY Village Girl said:


> Lovefour, thanks for the suggestion.  Hmm...maybe I will have to give the cuff more of a consideration.
> 
> Just curious, does anyone have any regrets about getting a Bracelet vs Cuff or vice versa?   I am so torn and would love some input.




If you want the bracelet then in my opinion you won't love the cuff.   I originally thought I wanted the cuff ~ purchased it and ended up exchanging for the bracelet.  In my heart I knew I would regret not getting the bracelet.   Having said that, I would love a cuff in addition to my bracelet (never going to happen 
though ).


----------



## dmiko5

jenaywins said:


> My screws come loose quite often, too - I would say daily.
> 
> Is this normal? The bracelet was just purchased a couple weeks ago and I've worn it every day since my SA put it on me.



Screws shouldn't come loose.  Are you sure it was put on your wrist correctly?  Apparently, according to Cartier SAs there is a right & wrong way to put the bracelet on.  You should consider going back to the store with the bracelet & have them put it on for you.  Hopefully that will correct your problem :smiles:


----------



## dannii

I'm so excited. I was in the cartier boutique in Melbourne and tried on the 17" a few months ago. My husband knew how much i wanted 1 and being our 10 years next month he agreed to purchase me 1. As they didnt have my size available in their boutique atm, we have had to  put a deposit down and place an order. im hoping it will arrive before my anniversary but the SA said it can take upto 3-4 months at times. none the less i still cant wait &#128515;
This will be my first love bracelet. Once I pick it up ill be sure to post some pics. I went with the yellow gold. I can't seem to wipe the smile off my face about it, as even though I tried it on only a few months ago, the build up of wanting 1 has been there for several years now...just wanted to share this excitement with others I know will understand too.....


----------



## dannii

p.s the SA also mentioned to me that there is a price increase in place from 1st September. As I've ordered it before this, means I got it at their current price. It's also added to my excitement a little i think as its good to know I dont have to pay more for it now lol


----------



## xblackxstarx

We were recently comparing Tiffany vs Cartier ... Well Cartier always respond to my emails the same day and are always very helpful 
Tiffany I emailed twice last week and only just received a reply to one of the emails (I think they completely ignored my other email) and when I receive the reply the item I enquirer about is no longer on the site do I can't purchase it now !! That's how long they took and it annoys me as it seems deliberate as the item was only removed from the site when they replied to me it's been available in the meantime and all I asked was the size 
Never had a problem with Cartier


----------



## Lovefour

jenaywins said:


> My screws come loose quite often, too - I would say daily.
> 
> Is this normal? The bracelet was just purchased a couple weeks ago and I've worn it every day since my SA put it on me.


This is not normal go back to the store. I have not tightened mine in a year. the store put it on and it has never moved at all.


----------



## vicki521

I was just at Narita Airport in Japan and got a cartier YG love bracelet plain for only around $5500. That's almost $1000 off of the US price ($6350). The saving was enough for my plane ticket to Japan


----------



## lizz66

vicki521 said:


> I was just at Narita Airport in Japan and got a cartier YG love bracelet plain for only around $5500. That's almost $1000 off of the US price ($6350). The saving was enough for my plane ticket to Japan



Wow congrats!   Does anyone know the cheapest place to buy a LOVE?  France, St Thomas, duty free at the airport?  And if so, what country?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Mi_Lan

I would love to know the price of RG love bracelet in France too. And how many percent tax refund can we get back?


----------



## jenayb

Lovefour said:


> This is not normal go back to the store. I have not tightened mine in a year. the store put it on and it has never moved at all.


 


dmiko5 said:


> Screws shouldn't come loose.  Are you sure it was put on your wrist correctly?  Apparently, according to Cartier SAs there is a right & wrong way to put the bracelet on.  You should consider going back to the store with the bracelet & have them put it on for you.  Hopefully that will correct your problem :smiles:


 
Thank you, ladies. I didn't feel like it was normal. Unfortunately I bought this in NYC and live in Arizona. Thankfully we have a Cartier boutique in Scottsdale; perhaps I could bring it there.


----------



## pre10d

vicki521 said:


> I was just at Narita Airport in Japan and got a cartier YG love bracelet plain for only around $5500. That's almost $1000 off of the US price ($6350). The saving was enough for my plane ticket to Japan



That's amazing! I wish I were going to Japan now. Maybe this is how I can justify a trip....


----------



## lanasyogamama

lizz66 said:


> Wow congrats!   Does anyone know the cheapest place to buy a LOVE?  France, St Thomas, duty free at the airport?  And if so, what country?
> 
> Thanks!!!



St. Thomas is good.  ~10% Discount and no tax!


----------



## schadenfreude

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, ladies. I didn't feel like it was normal. Unfortunately I bought this in NYC and live in Arizona. Thankfully we have a Cartier boutique in Scottsdale; perhaps I could bring it there.



Good luck! The Scottsdale boutique was not helpful when mine kept loosening.


----------



## Onthego

afterthecups said:


> I finally stopped beating around the bush and got myself the damn thing! I've been tracking the price for the past two years and kicking myself each time the price goes up. Lately it's been haunting my thoughts (this thread certainly did not help hah) so I bit the bullet.


 The love looks great on you. I also have just over 14 cm wrist and I have posted many times I got the 17cm because I can squeeze my hand out of it. But now I want a 16cm because I find that the 17cm just bangs into things too much. I am very happy I got that one in 17 because I can wear it with other bracelets, but I shouldn't wear it to work cause I wear it on my right hand and it gets annoying because I write so much. On my L I wear a watch and it kinda slides over the watch which is annoying also. But as long as Im not really doing a lot of writing or cleaning its perfect. But I want a 16 and the one on your wrist looks perfect. Are you happy with your size?


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anybody know the best place in the uk to look out for used cartier cuffs and bracelets ?


----------



## afterthecups

Onthego said:


> The love looks great on you. I also have just over 14 cm wrist and I have posted many times I got the 17cm because I can squeeze my hand out of it. But now I want a 16cm because I find that the 17cm just bangs into things too much. I am very happy I got that one in 17 because I can wear it with other bracelets, but I shouldn't wear it to work cause I wear it on my right hand and it gets annoying because I write so much. On my L I wear a watch and it kinda slides over the watch which is annoying also. But as long as Im not really doing a lot of writing or cleaning its perfect. But I want a 16 and the one on your wrist looks perfect. Are you happy with your size?



Yes, I like the 16. I don't think I would have gotten a bigger size since it already slides down a bit further on my arm than I'd like it to. It got dinged up within an hour of me wearing it haha.


----------



## stmary

xblackxstarx said:


> Does anybody know the best place in the uk to look out for used cartier cuffs and bracelets ?



Saw YG bracelet and WG bracelet in one of the shops in Burlington arcade a few weeks ago. The YG looks like 18 or 19 but WG is either 16 0r 17. I think the shop is at the middle or it's near david duggan. good luck!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Thank you 
I'm not familiar with these stores ... Can I trust everything to be 100% authentic ? I really appreciate your help 



stmary said:


> Saw YG bracelet and WG bracelet in one of the shops in Burlington arcade a few weeks ago. The YG looks like 18 or 19 but WG is either 16 0r 17. I think the shop is at the middle or it's near david duggan. good luck!


----------



## stmary

Xblackstar,
    I think they are legit as they are located near old bond street. If you are in London, go and have a look around burlington arcade. It's one of my fav place to see in London (looking at diamond watches, vintage rolex, pateks) it makes me happy just window shopping there. The love bracelets  I saw was with the box, if you go and ask for authenticity they should be able to provide it.


----------



## jenayb

schadenfreude said:


> Good luck! The Scottsdale boutique was not helpful when mine kept loosening.



Lol yeah, I called and they were very wishy washy. I called NYC as well and they were just downright rude. I was shopping today and one side completely came apart. :cry:


----------



## dannii

If my wrist is 15cm what size love should I go for?


----------



## Suzie

dannii said:


> If my wrist is 15cm what size love should I go for?



I would suggest size 17, my wrist is about the same and I initially got a size 16 and it felt so claustrophobic I couldn't stand it and changed it to a 17.


----------



## NY Village Girl

JOJA said:


> If you want the bracelet then in my opinion you won't love the cuff.   I originally thought I wanted the cuff ~ purchased it and ended up exchanging for the bracelet.  In my heart I knew I would regret not getting the bracelet.   Having said that, I would love a cuff in addition to my bracelet (never going to happen
> though ).



Thanks for the info Joja.  Yes, in my heart I would really like the YG full closed bracelet, but I hate the difficulty of taking on and off.  still so torn, I am driving myself crazy.  right now I am really considering the bracelet in a larger size so that I can take it on and off without a screwdriver.  

I know a few people on this forum have done this before.  Would love it if you could chime in, and let me know whether you are glad you did this.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## NY Village Girl

Onthego said:


> The love looks great on you. I also have just over 14 cm wrist and I have posted many times I got the 17cm because I can squeeze my hand out of it. But now I want a 16cm because I find that the 17cm just bangs into things too much. I am very happy I got that one in 17 because I can wear it with other bracelets, but I shouldn't wear it to work cause I wear it on my right hand and it gets annoying because I write so much. On my L I wear a watch and it kinda slides over the watch which is annoying also. But as long as Im not really doing a lot of writing or cleaning its perfect. But I want a 16 and the one on your wrist looks perfect. Are you happy with your size?



Onthego, I am considering ordering up a size in the YG love so that I can squeeze out of it withour screwing and unscrewing the bracelet.  You mentioned you are glad you got the 17, but you also mentioned that you now want the size 16 too.  Just curious if you could do it all over again which size you would have gone with.  I will likely only by one love, and am curious to know whether you would recommend sizing up to be able to take the bracelet on and off.


----------



## dannii

Suzie said:


> I would suggest size 17, my wrist is about the same and I initially got a size 16 and it felt so claustrophobic I couldn't stand it and changed it to a 17.



Thank you. I went with a 17 thankfully but I had just read something online that got me a little confused as to weather I should of gone smaller.


----------



## Suzie

dannii said:


> Thank you. I went with a 17 thankfully but I had just read something online that got me a little confused as to weather I should of gone smaller.



You have to wear what is most comfortable for you.


----------



## JOJA

NY Village Girl said:


> Thanks for the info Joja.  Yes, in my heart I would really like the YG full closed bracelet, but I hate the difficulty of taking on and off.  still so torn, I am driving myself crazy.  right now I am really considering the bracelet in a larger size so that I can take it on and off without a screwdriver.
> 
> I know a few people on this forum have done this before.  Would love it if you could chime in, and let me know whether you are glad you did this.  Thanks in advance.




Have you gone to the store and tried them on yet?   That's probably your best bet to see what's comfortable for you.  You may find you don't like the bigger size or vice versa and don't like the smaller one on.  For me I could not wear the loose one 24/7.  I have a size 16 which still moves but not so much that it hits everything. I did not like the 17 on me at all.


----------



## Onthego

NY Village Girl said:


> Onthego, I am considering ordering up a size in the YG love so that I can squeeze out of it withour screwing and unscrewing the bracelet.  You mentioned you are glad you got the 17, but you also mentioned that you now want the size 16 too.  Just curious if you could do it all over again which size you would have gone with.  I will likely only by one love, and am curious to know whether you would recommend sizing up to be able to take the bracelet on and off.


Hi, NY, well I don't have a 16 and I have never had 16. So it wouldnt be a fair comparison. Getting a 17 was a trade off really. The 2 advantages are that it  goes with the pm Hermes clicks and 3 thin diamond bracelets that are shaped like the love all in size 17 and the fact that I can squeeze out of it. Being able to take off the bracelet clearly has a lot of advantages. I can use it for mainly going out and therefore the shine and newness can last a little longer. But I find that since it fits me a little big and that I can take it off so  easily, I do take it off.  So saying all that and knowing I don't have a 16 yet I would still have gotten a 17 all over again. At the time I bought it I thought it would be my one and only. I love putting it together with one of my 3 thin full diamond bangle . My 17 is a 4 diamond YG.  But since it does fit a little big and I want to wear it more often I now want a
 size 16 plain YG.  I hope I didn't confuse you. If your wrist is above 14.5 cm definately the 17. Less than 14cm then maybe 16cm. My wrist is 14.2cm on the bone.my left wrist is 14cm. Good Luck.


----------



## birkinette

Hi I was thinking of getting the love bracelet and wondering if there would be significant savings purchasing in Europe as opposed to Asia (Singapore).

IF any one could help regarding prices, that would be really useful to me.
TIA !


----------



## valnsw

birkinette said:


> Hi I was thinking of getting the love bracelet and wondering if there would be significant savings purchasing in Europe as opposed to Asia (Singapore).
> 
> IF any one could help regarding prices, that would be really useful to me.
> TIA !


Hi,

U can go to Cartier website to check the prices in euro.

As for prices in Singapore, not too sure about those but iirc the plain yellow gold bracelet is S$7xxx while the cuff was S$5550. Price may be increasing soon if rumours about 1 Sep price increase are true. 
U may want to call the Singapore boutiques to enquire the prices and check the availability ahead of your trip if u decide to get it from there. 

HTHs!


----------



## birkinette

valnsw said:


> Hi,
> 
> U can go to Cartier website to check the prices in euro.
> 
> As for prices in Singapore, not too sure about those but iirc the plain yellow gold bracelet is S$7xxx while the cuff was S$5550. Price may be increasing soon if rumours about 1 Sep price increase are true.
> U may want to call the Singapore boutiques to enquire the prices and check the availability ahead of your trip if u decide to get it from there.
> 
> HTHs!



Many thanks for this info.  I will check the Cartier website !


----------



## ccjames

Looking to buy a love bracelet in either Paris, Venice or London...has anyone has any experience at any of these places? I am on holiday so ideally need it in stock or not far away!! thank you!!


----------



## schadenfreude

jenaywins said:


> Lol yeah, I called and they were very wishy washy. I called NYC as well and they were just downright rude. I was shopping today and one side completely came apart. :cry:



That's awful!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

xactreality said:


> Your trinity and your everything! Gorgeous!!!



Fabulous!!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Onthego said:


> Hi, NY, well I don't have a 16 and I have never had 16. So it wouldnt be a fair comparison. Getting a 17 was a trade off really. The 2 advantages are that it  goes with the pm Hermes clicks and 3 thin diamond bracelets that are shaped like the love all in size 17 and the fact that I can squeeze out of it. Being able to take off the bracelet clearly has a lot of advantages. I can use it for mainly going out and therefore the shine and newness can last a little longer. But I find that since it fits me a little big and that I can take it off so  easily, I do take it off.  So saying all that and knowing I don't have a 16 yet I would still have gotten a 17 all over again. At the time I bought it I thought it would be my one and only. I love putting it together with one of my 3 thin full diamond bangle . My 17 is a 4 diamond YG.  But since it does fit a little big and I want to wear it more often I now want a
> size 16 plain YG.  I hope I didn't confuse you. If your wrist is above 14.5 cm definately the 17. Less than 14cm then maybe 16cm. My wrist is 14.2cm on the bone.my left wrist is 14cm. Good Luck.



This stack sounds AMAZING! I've been looking into a half eternity diamond bangle to layer with my 16 love, do you have pics?


----------



## dannii

valnsw said:


> Hi,
> 
> U can go to Cartier website to check the prices in euro.
> 
> As for prices in Singapore, not too sure about those but iirc the plain yellow gold bracelet is S$7xxx while the cuff was S$5550. Price may be increasing soon if rumours about 1 Sep price increase are true.
> U may want to call the Singapore boutiques to enquire the prices and check the availability ahead of your trip if u decide to get it from there.
> 
> HTHs!



Price increase has come in place today in Australia. Everything went up 10% the love bracelet was $6600aud and its upto $7300aud today. Luckily I ordered mine the other day &#128515;


----------



## Caz71

dannii said:


> Price increase has come in place today in Australia. Everything went up 10% the love bracelet was $6600aud and its upto $7300aud today. Luckily I ordered mine the other day &#128515;



Wtf!!!!


----------



## lizz66

Omg that's awful!  The price increase are just nuts!!


----------



## Kyclaire

birkinette said:


> Hi I was thinking of getting the love bracelet and wondering if there would be significant savings purchasing in Europe as opposed to Asia (Singapore).
> 
> IF any one could help regarding prices, that would be really useful to me.
> TIA !


 

Just bought the one in Yellow gold its exactly SGD8,000.00  I feel safer buying locally just in case anything happens I can go back to the SA I got it from.


----------



## stmary

xblackxstarx said:


> Thank you
> I'm not familiar with these stores ... Can I trust everything to be 100% authentic ? I really appreciate your help




Hi xblackstarsx,
    I think it is at least 99% authentic. it is a very reputable jewellery shop. I think most shops in burlington arcade are. It's like the mecca for pre-owned watches and jewellers. I doubt they will try to sale non-authentic as there are Cartier boutique nearby (about 1 minute walk from there). If I were to buy pre-owned, I would only buy it from burlington arcade (let's just put it that way). I would suggest you go there and check it out, then you will know what I mean. It's just nearby Ritz hotel in Mayfair, it can be easily spotted as you can see La Duree cafe at the main entrance.


----------



## NicoleLV

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, ladies. I didn't feel like it was normal. Unfortunately I bought this in NYC and live in Arizona. Thankfully we have a Cartier boutique in Scottsdale; perhaps I could bring it there.


I bought my white gold 4 diamond one about a month ago and mine also was coming loose daily!!  This was after the sales associate put it on, then my strong husband switched it and tightened it for me.  I took it back to the boutique here in SF on friday and they sent it off to NY to get looked at.


----------



## mcpro

Just got my YG love plain yesterday 17cm,  that's my birthday present in November, I told DH there's upcoming price increase pretty soon, so he have to buy it for me now... unfortunately  i can't open the box yet till my Birthday that's he's condition and this is  going to be the longest 2 months ever


----------



## pree

Congratulations! The love is just so perfect! I've had mine for 2 weeks. My SA said that I could bring it back to be engraved, but I can't bear to be separated from it....


----------



## jenayb

NicoleLV said:


> I bought my white gold 4 diamond one about a month ago and mine also was coming loose daily!!  This was after the sales associate put it on, then my strong husband switched it and tightened it for me.  I took it back to the boutique here in SF on friday and they sent it off to NY to get looked at.



Ugh! That sucks. That is exactly what I wanted to avoid, too. I paid a good amount of money for the bracelet and I don't want to have to send it out so they can "look at it." I hope you get yours back soon!


----------



## jenayb

schadenfreude said:


> That's awful!



I know right!!!  I love the bracelet but it was $69xx after tax and honestly I'm like -- was it even worth it? I'm constantly worrying about it!


----------



## dannii

mcpro said:


> Just got my YG love plain yesterday 17cm,  that's my birthday present in November, I told DH there's upcoming price increase pretty soon, so he have to buy it for me now... unfortunately  i can't open the box yet till my Birthday that's he's condition and this is  going to be the longest 2 months ever



lol I understand how you feeling! I'm waiting for the store to call me once mine has arrived. We already order for my anniversary present & leave deposit before the Increase. I'm hoping to pick up next month if it gets there by then. Good luck with yours & happy birthday for November


----------



## mcpro

dannii said:


> lol I understand how you feeling! I'm waiting for the store to call me once mine has arrived. We already order for my anniversary present & leave deposit before the Increase. I'm hoping to pick up next month if it gets there by then. Good luck with yours & happy birthday for November



Yay! Congratulations!  hope they will call you soon and make a reveal...cheers for both of us and wish time goes fast forward lol!!


----------



## mcpro

pree said:


> Congratulations! The love is just so perfect! I've had mine for 2 weeks. My SA said that I could bring it back to be engraved, but I can't bear to be separated from it....



 and for free and I think will take 2 weeks before you get  it back ... I can't wait to wear mine. I should  take picture before they wrapped it at least I can see my bangle even only on in my iPhone lol!


----------



## NicoleLV

jenaywins said:


> Ugh! That sucks. That is exactly what I wanted to avoid, too. I paid a good amount of money for the bracelet and I don't want to have to send it out so they can "look at it." I hope you get yours back soon!


Yeah I was actually hoping they would just give me a new one. I definitely didn't want to be without it. I'm hoping it comes back quick and is fixed. For my husband to tighten it and it to come loose? Something had to be wrong. Good luck with yours!


----------



## NicoleLV

mcpro said:


> Just got my YG love plain yesterday 17cm,  that's my birthday present in November, I told DH there's upcoming price increase pretty soon, so he have to buy it for me now... unfortunately  i can't open the box yet till my Birthday that's he's condition and this is  going to be the longest 2 months ever


You should take it and have it engraved now since you can't wear it yet!!


----------



## dannii

NicoleLV said:


> You should take it and have it engraved now since you can't wear it yet!!



Does cartier do the engraving & is it a complimentary service they do?


----------



## dannii

mcpro said:


> Yay! Congratulations!  hope they will call you soon and make a reveal...cheers for both of us and wish time goes fast forward lol!!



Yes will definently do a reveal once I get it. Vice versa with you too! I guess we can build up the excitement til we get to actually wear them lol


----------



## jenayb

NicoleLV said:


> Yeah I was actually hoping they would just give me a new one. I definitely didn't want to be without it. I'm hoping it comes back quick and is fixed. For my husband to tighten it and it to come loose? Something had to be wrong. Good luck with yours!



Thank you! I hope they end up sending you a new one honestly!!


----------



## Lux_Mommy

When is the price increase going to hit?


----------



## mcpro

NicoleLV said:


> You should take it and have it engraved now since you can't wear it yet!!



that's a good idea, because once i put it on I don't think i will take it off... thanks


----------



## stmary

mcpro said:


> Just got my YG love plain yesterday 17cm,  that's my birthday present in November, I told DH there's upcoming price increase pretty soon, so he have to buy it for me now... unfortunately  i can't open the box yet till my Birthday that's he's condition and this is  going to be the longest 2 months ever



May I suggest you wear it now, just in case you find there's problem with your bangle at least it is still withing the exchange period. I had to change mine within a week of using it and it was sent to Paris to be diagnosed for about 6 weeks.


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone have suggestions on where to buy estate love rings?


----------



## NicoleLV

dannii said:


> Does cartier do the engraving & is it a complimentary service they do?



Yes if you want it engraved (within I believe 60 days?) they do it complimentary. They have to send it out to do it though (depending on where you are and if your store does it), so you will have to be without for up to 14 days.


----------



## stmary

Does anyone know if Cartier UK will have price increase? I asked an SA last week and she told me next year. I was surprised and she told ne Cartier only do increase once a year but I know that isn't the case.


----------



## dannii

NicoleLV said:


> Yes if you want it engraved (within I believe 60 days?) they do it complimentary. They have to send it out to do it though (depending on where you are and if your store does it), so you will have to be without for up to 14 days.



Thank you


----------



## mcpro

stmary said:


> May I suggest you wear it now, just in case you find there's problem with your bangle at least it is still withing the exchange period. I had to change mine within a week of using it and it was sent to Paris to be diagnosed for about 6 weeks.


 Oh no!!!!!im sorry for your LOVE ..... still convincing DH to let me wear it sooner... crossing fingers....


----------



## Kyclaire

I would advise you not to do the engraving before you try it on for a couple of weeks. There was a problem with my screws too, they gave me a new one eventually but if yours is engraved the situation might get tricky.. just my 2 cents worth


----------



## Onthego

LVoeletters said:


> This stack sounds AMAZING! I've been looking into a half eternity diamond bangle to layer with my 16 love, do you have pics?






Hi LV sorry it took so long but I was away for the weekend. These are all 17. The second picture shows they all fit a little big but the bangles are thin diamond full around and they are so versatile. I also have one in rose gold. I usually end up wearing only the love, 1bangle and 1clic.  But still thinking of getting the 16. Maybe I'll wear it behind my watch on the other wrist. Not sure yet. Hope this helps.


----------



## *MJ*

Onthego said:


> View attachment 2319354
> View attachment 2319355
> 
> Hi LV sorry it took so long but I was away for the weekend. These are all 17. The second picture shows they all fit a little big but the bangles are thin diamond full around and they are so versatile. I also have one in rose gold. I usually end up wearing only the love, 1bangle and 1clic.  But still thinking of getting the 16. Maybe I'll wear it behind my watch on the other wrist. Not sure yet. Hope this helps.



Gorgeous stack! Where did you get the diamond bangles if I may ask?


----------



## Dode99

Onthego said:


> View attachment 2319354
> View attachment 2319355
> 
> Hi LV sorry it took so long but I was away for the weekend. These are all 17. The second picture shows they all fit a little big but the bangles are thin diamond full around and they are so versatile. I also have one in rose gold. I usually end up wearing only the love, 1bangle and 1clic.  But still thinking of getting the 16. Maybe I'll wear it behind my watch on the other wrist. Not sure yet. Hope this helps.



OMG STUNNING! I want these diamond bangles in my life!


----------



## alyssaxnicole

Onthego said:


> View attachment 2319354
> View attachment 2319355
> 
> Hi LV sorry it took so long but I was away for the weekend. These are all 17. The second picture shows they all fit a little big but the bangles are thin diamond full around and they are so versatile. I also have one in rose gold. I usually end up wearing only the love, 1bangle and 1clic.  But still thinking of getting the 16. Maybe I'll wear it behind my watch on the other wrist. Not sure yet. Hope this helps.



Loving this stack! So gorgeous


----------



## Lovefour

Onthego said:


> View attachment 2319354
> View attachment 2319355
> 
> Hi LV sorry it took so long but I was away for the weekend. These are all 17. The second picture shows they all fit a little big but the bangles are thin diamond full around and they are so versatile. I also have one in rose gold. I usually end up wearing only the love, 1bangle and 1clic.  But still thinking of getting the 16. Maybe I'll wear it behind my watch on the other wrist. Not sure yet. Hope this helps.


LOVE it all!!!!!


----------



## Jinsun

Owners of both the love and vita fede mini titan....when worn together does the titan scratch or nick the love bracelet?  Sorry if this has been discussed before.


----------



## Onthego

Dode99 said:


> OMG STUNNING! I want these diamond bangles in my life!


I don't know how to muti-quote, I read it somewhere but now I forgot.
Those pictures are huge. So sorry everyone. The iPhone asks for the best picture to post but this is obviously not the best size.


----------



## Onthego

*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous stack! Where did you get the diamond bangles if I may ask?


Thank you, the bangles even are the same shape as the other bracelets. I got them at our local jeweler, it is an Italian company, not like a designer. Im not sure of the name and at the moment I am not wearing the bangles, but when I get home later tonight Ill look inside because I think it is written inside. I have had them for more than 5 years. They are like stackable rings. 
Again so sorry for the huge pictures.


----------



## *MJ*

Onthego said:


> Thank you, the bangles even are the same shape as the other bracelets. I got them at our local jeweler, it is an Italian company, not like a designer. Im not sure of the name and at the moment I am not wearing the bangles, but when I get home later tonight Ill look inside because I think it is written inside. I have had them for more than 5 years. They are like stackable rings.
> Again so sorry for the huge pictures.



Thanks for the reply!! I'd love to know any other info on them you might have. They look stunning on you!! It's awesome that they are the same shape as your Love!!


----------



## LVoeletters

When do you think the price increases will stop?!


----------



## NSB

LVoeletters said:


> When do you think the price increases will stop?!


I wonder the same thing. My husband got me my first love bracelet a few months ago for our 10 year anniversary. I would really like a second to wear with it but by the time our 15 year anniversary gets here, it will be completely unaffordable. I can't even fathom what the price will be in 5 more years!!!


----------



## anya0817

ladies... i have a question.  i am debating on a WG love or WG with 4 diamonds but im trying to figure out the width of the bracelet and the thickness.  would anyone be kind enough to share the dimensions.  I am not near a Cartier store so I cannot go and fit one and will be making an online purchase.  i would like to get a size 18, if anyone would be kind enough to share the dimensions.

thanks in advance!


----------



## surfergirljen

Revealing my new YG LOVE today!! 

If anyone's been over to my other thread I've been trying to decide what to do re: size (I had a 19 but suspected it was too big) and getting a second one to stack (2 plain YG) or sell one and buy one with 4 diamonds. 

I ended up loving the Kourtney Kardashian look so much (her signature look is 2 together and I love how they fit her, loose but not too loose) that I had to do it! Went in to be sized today and she put the 18 on my wrist and I just never took it off! oops! 

Step one was getting resized... I bought the 19 while very pregnant so of course ended up buying a bit too big. I think the 18 is perfect! My wrist is 6 inches for reference. 

Step two - sell my 19 on ebay (Cartier is shining her up brand new as we speak!) and buying a pre-loved 18 on ebay with the money! Hopefully soon I'll have a double reveal ~ until then here's my new 18!  (ps don't you just love "on my way home and in the car and can't stop admiring my new piece" shots? Wonder how many fender benders occurred thanks to TPF girls taking phone pics of their hands!)


----------



## LVoeletters

surfergirljen said:


> Revealing my new YG LOVE today!!
> 
> If anyone's been over to my other thread I've been trying to decide what to do re: size (I had a 19 but suspected it was too big) and getting a second one to stack (2 plain YG) or sell one and buy one with 4 diamonds.
> 
> I ended up loving the Kourtney Kardashian look so much (her signature look is 2 together and I love how they fit her, loose but not too loose) that I had to do it! Went in to be sized today and she put the 18 on my wrist and I just never took it off! oops!
> 
> Step one was getting resized... I bought the 19 while very pregnant so of course ended up buying a bit too big. I think the 18 is perfect! My wrist is 6 inches for reference.
> 
> Step two - sell my 19 on ebay (Cartier is shining her up brand new as we speak!) and buying a pre-loved 18 on ebay with the money! Hopefully soon I'll have a double reveal ~ until then here's my new 18!  (ps don't you just love "on my way home and in the car and can't stop admiring my new piece" shots? Wonder how many fender benders occurred thanks to TPF girls taking phone pics of their hands!)



LOVE It! I think you made a great choice!


----------



## Bethc

surfergirljen said:


> Revealing my new YG LOVE today!!
> 
> If anyone's been over to my other thread I've been trying to decide what to do re: size (I had a 19 but suspected it was too big) and getting a second one to stack (2 plain YG) or sell one and buy one with 4 diamonds.
> 
> I ended up loving the Kourtney Kardashian look so much (her signature look is 2 together and I love how they fit her, loose but not too loose) that I had to do it! Went in to be sized today and she put the 18 on my wrist and I just never took it off! oops!
> 
> Step one was getting resized... I bought the 19 while very pregnant so of course ended up buying a bit too big. I think the 18 is perfect! My wrist is 6 inches for reference.
> 
> Step two - sell my 19 on ebay (Cartier is shining her up brand new as we speak!) and buying a pre-loved 18 on ebay with the money! Hopefully soon I'll have a double reveal ~ until then here's my new 18!  (ps don't you just love "on my way home and in the car and can't stop admiring my new piece" shots? Wonder how many fender benders occurred thanks to TPF girls taking phone pics of their hands!)




Congratulations!!  I love it!!


----------



## einseine

surfergirljen said:


> Revealing my new YG LOVE today!!
> 
> If anyone's been over to my other thread I've been trying to decide what to do re: size (I had a 19 but suspected it was too big) and getting a second one to stack (2 plain YG) or sell one and buy one with 4 diamonds.
> 
> I ended up loving the Kourtney Kardashian look so much (her signature look is 2 together and I love how they fit her, loose but not too loose) that I had to do it! Went in to be sized today and she put the 18 on my wrist and I just never took it off! oops!
> 
> Step one was getting resized... I bought the 19 while very pregnant so of course ended up buying a bit too big. I think the 18 is perfect! My wrist is 6 inches for reference.
> 
> Step two - sell my 19 on ebay (Cartier is shining her up brand new as we speak!) and buying a pre-loved 18 on ebay with the money! Hopefully soon I'll have a double reveal ~ until then here's my new 18!  (ps don't you just love "on my way home and in the car and can't stop admiring my new piece" shots? Wonder how many fender benders occurred thanks to TPF girls taking phone pics of their hands!)


 
Congrats!!! YG Love looks really great on you!  And Tiffany classic setting is really beautiful, too!  I am happy I have the same setting. hehe


----------



## surfergirljen

einseine said:


> Congrats!!! YG Love looks really great on you!  And Tiffany classic setting is really beautiful, too!  I am happy I have the same setting. hehe



Thanks!! I know we have such similar taste... I have to show off my soleste pendant soon!!!!!


----------



## Onthego

*MJ* said:


> Thanks for the reply!! I'd love to know any other info on them you might have. They look stunning on you!! It's awesome that they are the same shape as your Love!!


 Well I was wrong there is no name on the inside. Just an ornate scroll design. But with the pictures and the shape reference I am sure you can find it where they sell a lot of gold or a big jewelry store. 
On another note the purseblog had 30 wishes for her birthday and number one is the LOVE bracelet with 4 diamonds and YG. So for all us LOVE bracelet wearers and worshippers,  this is still cool .


----------



## Kathd

surfergirljen said:


> Revealing my new YG LOVE today!!
> 
> If anyone's been over to my other thread I've been trying to decide what to do re: size (I had a 19 but suspected it was too big) and getting a second one to stack (2 plain YG) or sell one and buy one with 4 diamonds.
> 
> I ended up loving the Kourtney Kardashian look so much (her signature look is 2 together and I love how they fit her, loose but not too loose) that I had to do it! Went in to be sized today and she put the 18 on my wrist and I just never took it off! oops!
> 
> Step one was getting resized... I bought the 19 while very pregnant so of course ended up buying a bit too big. I think the 18 is perfect! My wrist is 6 inches for reference.
> 
> Step two - sell my 19 on ebay (Cartier is shining her up brand new as we speak!) and buying a pre-loved 18 on ebay with the money! Hopefully soon I'll have a double reveal ~ until then here's my new 18!  (ps don't you just love "on my way home and in the car and can't stop admiring my new piece" shots? Wonder how many fender benders occurred thanks to TPF girls taking phone pics of their hands!)



LOVE the new love! The size 18 looks perfect on you. 
Can't wait till you find another one.


----------



## 336

I went to the boutique today - it's now $7300 for YG and $7800 for WG. 

So depressing


----------



## shpahlc

336 said:


> I went to the boutique today - it's now $7300 for YG and $7800 for WG.
> 
> So depressing



Yikes, I wonder when that will happen in the US.


----------



## Jinsun

I wore my love today. Been a few months. I always seem to scratch the screw head every time I go to tighten it. So sad. I'm right handed and wear my love on my left wrist. I was wondering which wrist most right handed owners wear their love bracelet on.


----------



## Lots love

Jinsun said:


> I wore my love today. Been a few months. I always seem to scratch the screw head every time I go to tighten it. So sad. I'm right handed and wear my love on my left wrist. I was wondering which wrist most right handed owners wear their love bracelet on.



I wear mine on left tried it on right hand felt it would get bang up more on the right then the left and most People generally speaking always wear it on the left hand


----------



## Lots love

I want online it's the same price where did u see the price increase


----------



## Jetsetmax

Lots love said:


> I wear mine on left tried it on right hand felt it would get bang up more on the right then the left and most People generally speaking always wear it on the left hand



I'm a righty, I wear my watch on my left wrist, and my  Love bracelet on my right wrist.


----------



## Suzie

Jetsetmax said:


> I'm a righty, I wear my watch on my left wrist, and my  Love bracelet on my right wrist.



Me too, I feel naked without a watch.


----------



## LVoeletters

Suzie said:


> Me too, I feel naked without a watch.



What watches are your fave suzie?


----------



## LVoeletters

336 said:


> I went to the boutique today - it's now $7300 for YG and $7800 for WG.
> 
> So depressing



The plain love bangle is 7300?!??


----------



## phillj12

LVoeletters said:


> The plain love bangle is 7300?!??



WHAT?? In USD? Wow!


----------



## momo721

phillj12 said:


> WHAT?? In USD? Wow!



Insane!


----------



## JOJA

They must be increasing the price in the US because it now says request price on the page, it always listed the price before.  
That's insane it has gone up so much.  I just purchased mine in April and it has increased significantly.  Glad I bought when I did!


----------



## mcpro

Glad I bought mine last week....


----------



## LVoeletters

JOJA said:


> They must be increasing the price in the US because it now says request price on the page, it always listed the price before.
> That's insane it has gone up so much.  I just purchased mine in April and it has increased significantly.  Glad I bought when I did!



I really wish I bought a second or a cuff &#128529;&#128529;&#128529;


----------



## JOJA

LVoeletters said:


> I really wish I bought a second or a cuff &#128529;&#128529;&#128529;



I REALLY wanted a cuff to go along with my bracelet.  That's NEVER going to happen now.  Maybe I can get one second hand at some point.


----------



## LVoeletters

JOJA said:


> I REALLY wanted a cuff to go along with my bracelet.  That's NEVER going to happen now.  Maybe I can get one second hand at some point.



Ya I was thinking the same, go estate at this point. So crazy!


----------



## Mellee

JOJA said:


> They must be increasing the price in the US because it now says request price on the page, it always listed the price before.
> That's insane it has gone up so much. I just purchased mine in April and it has increased significantly. Glad I bought when I did!


 
I am still able to see the price of the love bracelet on the cartier website. I think poster 336 (in post #8432) was talking about a price increase in Australia. I don't think the US has experienced a price increase yet (at least I hope not). I did read in prior posts that someone had heard from their SA that the US was supposed to have a price increase on October 1 though, but that hasn't been confirmed by anyone else as far as I can tell.


----------



## Dilostyle

As for the price increase is wasn't going to take any chances and bought mine a couple of weeks ago. I usually find out about a increase after the fact. With the next increase I wouldn't be able to afford it and it seems like the increases are huge.....not just a few bucks.


----------



## BarbAga

The website was saying that a week ago also.  I ask on here but no one said anything.  I emailed them and they emailed me back with price.  Seems they were just updating the site.  I hope it isn't going up. I want one. I love watching everyones post with pictures of their LOVE.


----------



## phillj12

I just saw on Cartier.com that its $6350 USD and the 4 diamond is now $10,200 USD!! I got my 4 diamond YG FOR $9300 (or around that) last December.


----------



## Suzie

LVoeletters said:


> What watches are your fave suzie?



I mainly wear my Cartier tank, I also have an Ebel watch that I bought 25 years ago and still looks pretty new. I also have an Hermes double tour and also a Raymond Weil diamond one that I stole off my husband as he doesn't wear a watching anymore but I have worn a watch daily since I was about 15.


----------



## pigleto972001

That's high ! It's been about two years since the last increase and I think that was 500 at the time. Sigh. I'm scared to find out about the white gold. I got the cuff years ago but still wish I had gotten the whole bracelet !


----------



## pigleto972001

Speaking of, anyone know the US price of the white gold love cuff? Says request price on the website.


----------



## Suzie

The price went up in Australia earlier in the year, so that is crazy that it is going up again.


----------



## rebeccalouise

336 said:


> I went to the boutique today - it's now $7300 for YG and $7800 for WG.
> 
> So depressing



Thats insane! I wonder how long it will be until a love bracelet will be an easy 10k!

Im saving up to buy my first love in Feb, for my 25th birthday  .
Does anyone suspect there will be another price increase before then?


----------



## BarbAga

pigleto972001 said:


> Speaking of, anyone know the US price of the white gold love cuff? Says request price on the website.



yellow and pink  4450.    white 4850.


----------



## fancynancy1218

I am interested in purchasing a Cartier love bracelet, but don't know much about it. Is it an oval bracelet? Also does anyone have the dimensions? Thanks!


----------



## dmiko5

fancynancy1218 said:


> I am interested in purchasing a Cartier love bracelet, but don't know much about it. Is it an oval bracelet? Also does anyone have the dimensions? Thanks!



It's oval & comes in sizes...they'll measure your wrist & you must decide how you want to wear it.  For instance I would wear a 17, but I want to stack it behind my Santos de Galbee watch so that measurement is a 19.


----------



## lizz66

Is it true that in 2008 the love bracelet was only $3800?  Sigh...wish I had snagged it then!


----------



## LVoeletters

lizz66 said:


> Is it true that in 2008 the love bracelet was only $3800?  Sigh...wish I had snagged it then!



My friends mother bought hers back in the day for 2500 or 2800!


----------



## lizz66

LVoeletters said:


> My friends mother bought hers back in the day for 2500 or 2800!



Oh Wow!  So jealous!


----------



## ccjames

hi everyone! I was wondering what the red card is?? I have seen people talk about it but not sure what it is? any help would be great!!


----------



## Lux_Mommy

The red card is Cartier's house credit card. I believe you get 12 months no interest on your first purchase.... Or maybe it is all purchases over $2,500...?


----------



## dialv

I have the red card and have used it a few times, my yg love, and my ballon bleu. 12 months no interest as long as you make the mininum payment they set out or it is retroactive with all interest owing. I always take the balance divide by 12 so the card is paid off before the due date and throw on a couple extra payments.  I felt bad when I got the card because I know you shouldn't put a want like this on credit. Honestly though, i am glad I did it. I paid 4500 for my love and I beat a few price increases. Paid it off early with no interest as I am careful to do so.  This is how the card is set up in Canada anyways. I bought my bracelet in December 2010 I believe.


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

LVoeletters said:


> My friends mother bought hers back in the day for 2500 or 2800!


Wow! That is awesome!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Has Cartier had a price increase in the uk?


----------



## ccjames

thank you everyone! might have to go in an organise one!! I have half of the monday saved but what to beat the next price increase!!

thank you x


----------



## stmary

xblackxstarx said:


> Has Cartier had a price increase in the uk?



I think the last time was in late april/early may 2013. I asked the SA a few weeks ago and she said no more price increase this year because they already had one this year. I was baffled because as TPF members has pointed, Cartier has 2 increaments each year. I would think that another price increase is just round the corner but I could be totally wrong.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

LVoeletters said:


> My friends mother bought hers back in the day for 2500 or 2800!



This is true sadly. Wish I'd had my life together then lol


----------



## BarbAga

stmary said:


> I think the last time was in late april/early may 2013. I asked the SA a few weeks ago and she said no more price increase this year because they already had one this year. I was baffled because as TPF members has pointed, Cartier has 2 increaments each year. I would think that another price increase is just round the corner but I could be totally wrong.



Hubby just called they told him no price increase on their calenders,  to date.  I just hope he ordered my birthday pressie anyway.
Forgot to say this is US.


----------



## dannii

My 10 year wedding anniversary gifts from my darling husband &#10084;


----------



## stmary

BarbAga said:


> Hubby just called they told him no price increase on their calenders,  to date.  I just hope he ordered my birthday pressie anyway.
> Forgot to say this is US.



That's a relieve. Hope you will do a reveal on your present in the future!


----------



## BarbAga

dannii said:


> View attachment 2335678
> 
> My 10 year wedding anniversary gifts from my darling husband &#10084;



Beautiful,  congrats and happy anniversary


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

dialv said:


> I have the red card and have used it a few times, my yg love, and my ballon bleu. 12 months no interest as long as you make the mininum payment they set out or it is retroactive with all interest owing. I always take the balance divide by 12 so the card is paid off before the due date and throw on a couple extra payments.  I felt bad when I got the card because I know you shouldn't put a want like this on credit. Honestly though, i am glad I did it. I paid 4500 for my love and I beat a few price increases. Paid it off early with no interest as I am careful to do so.  This is how the card is set up in Canada anyways. I bought my bracelet in December 2010 I believe.



How do you get a red card??Does your amount get approved depends on your credit score??


----------



## dannii

BarbAga said:


> Beautiful,  congrats and happy anniversary



Thank you &#128516;


----------



## beachy10

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> How do you get a red card??Does your amount get approved depends on your credit score??


 
yes, you fill out a credit application.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

beachy10 said:


> yes, you fill out a credit application.



so you might not be able to get approved for the total amount of the bracelet in this case, maybe just a partial amount?Do you know if the love bracelet just increased in price recently?


----------



## jenayb

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> so you might not be able to get approved for the total amount of the bracelet in this case, maybe just a partial amount?Do you know if the love bracelet just increased in price recently?


 
I believe the approval amount is based on your credit history & score as well as your income.


----------



## beachy10

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> so you might not be able to get approved for the total amount of the bracelet in this case, maybe just a partial amount?Do you know if the love bracelet just increased in price recently?


 
True, so you would have to make up the difference in another form of payment.


----------



## Caz71

Does Cartier Australia have this credit thing???


----------



## dannii

Caz71 said:


> Does Cartier Australia have this credit thing???



I don't believe they had this when I last asked. But that was a while ago now. It would be interesting to know if they do


----------



## CATEYES

dannii said:


> View attachment 2335678
> 
> My 10 year wedding anniversary gifts from my darling husband &#10084;


Beautiful anniversary gifts!! They look perfect together-congrats!!


----------



## pigleto972001

BarbAga said:


> yellow and pink  4450.    white 4850.



Thanks. Wow. That's how much I got my YG bracelet for before the last price increase. Sigh.


----------



## dannii

CATEYES said:


> Beautiful anniversary gifts!! They look perfect together-congrats!!



Thank you so much &#128516;


----------



## LVoeletters

Caz71 said:


> Does Cartier Australia have this credit thing???



I wouldn't do this unless you already have the majority saved up, it's a slippery slope! Just my .02, but honestly once I stopped buying Tiffany silver, my savings for jewelry added up-- I know it's hard bcuz instant gratification is more fun but you might surprise yourself!


----------



## xblackxstarx

stmary said:


> I think the last time was in late april/early may 2013. I asked the SA a few weeks ago and she said no more price increase this year because they already had one this year. I was baffled because as TPF members has pointed, Cartier has 2 increaments each year. I would think that another price increase is just round the corner but I could be totally wrong.




thanks for explaining i hope the prices stay put !


----------



## ckh04

I don't know if this has been asked before, and it may be a strange question, but today at work, I noticed that the screws on my new screw system Love bracelet had become loose.  It was screwed on my wrist at the store just last Sunday!!!  

So, I was thinking that I should keep a spare screwdriver in my purse in case this happens again, because if my Love were to fall off, I would absolutely cry (and so would my DBF).  

I shudder to think what would have happened if I had been on vacation or somewhere that I could not get to the screwdriver easily!  Anyway, I have a mini screwdriver for glasses but when I tried to use that, it was too small for the screws on my Love.  Does anyone know of a dupe for the Cartier screwdriver?  I don't want to carry the actual one around with me for fear of losing it.  Thank you!!!

Also, is this going to be a perpetual problem with the screws?  I'm very disappointed if that's the case!

P.S.  SOOOOO excited about my Love!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Congrats on your Love bracelet!  My screws came loose quite a bit. I've lost at least three! Zoiks. I called Cartier and asked them to send me a replacement screw which fits much better. So far so good 

I bought a mini Stanley screwdriver set for work and one for home and I check the screws once a week.


----------



## ckh04

Thank you!  I didn't know you could replace the screws with the new system bracelet since they are attached??


----------



## dannii

ckh04 said:


> Thank you!  I didn't know you could replace the screws with the new system bracelet since they are attached??



I didn't think you could either


----------



## beachy10

ckh04 said:


> Thank you! I didn't know you could replace the screws with the new system bracelet since they are attached??


 
You can't. You still have to check your bracelet often. We bang our wrists against things and it causes it to loosen. I use my fingernail to check mine often. It's not going to stay tight forever.


----------



## ckh04

Thank you!  I checked the screws a few days ago and was surprised by how loose they had become since then. I will be sure to check my screws often.  And I will definitely be getting another screwdriver for my purse in case of emergencies.   I'm in love!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Ooh sorry! Forgot about the new system. Bought my last one just before last price increase and just before the new attached system


----------



## LaGiaconda

Will Cartier change the screws from the old system to the new for you?  

Also, if I didn't buy the bracelet at the Cartier store, would they still service it for me?  Polish, etc?


----------



## cartier_love

LaGiaconda said:


> Will Cartier change the screws from the old system to the new for you?
> 
> Also, if I didn't buy the bracelet at the Cartier store, would they still service it for me?  Polish, etc?


 
Cartier will service/polish it for you. They can't change the screws from the old system to the new system. They're completely different.


----------



## Mi_Lan

I have seen a rose gold love bracalet with four  pink sapphires at a store in Thailand during my stay there. It's quite special and beautiful but I haven't seen that combination anywhere else. Would love to know your opinions of this combination. Is it rare? And how is it compare to the diamond love?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Mi_Lan said:


> I have seen a rose gold love bracalet with four  pink sapphires at a store in Thailand during my stay there. It's quite special and beautiful but I haven't seen that combination anywhere else. Would love to know your opinions of this combination. Is it rare? And how is it compare to the diamond love?



Hi , My SA had just enquired on RG love with 4 pink sapphire for me. Unfortunately, this is no longer in production. She can't find any to be transferred to our location too.


----------



## adriana007

Dying to add another...
Thinking WG pave solitaire..


----------



## freshie2096

adriana007 said:


> Dying to add another...
> Thinking WG pave solitaire..



 gorgeous!!! 

Love to see you wear them all


----------



## BarbAga

Whoa,  thats a lot of love.    Beautiful


----------



## lizz66

adriana007 said:


> Dying to add another...
> Thinking WG pave solitaire..


Drool!!! Man so much love!  How long have you been collecting??


----------



## Lovefour

adriana007 said:


> Dying to add another...
> Thinking WG pave solitaire..


do you have both screw systems?


----------



## cartier_love

adriana007 said:


> Dying to add another...
> Thinking WG pave solitaire..


 
WOW, love all of them! Beautiful


----------



## Suzie

adriana007 said:


> Dying to add another...
> Thinking WG pave solitaire..



Wow, just wow.


----------



## Monaliceke

adriana007 said:


> Dying to add another...
> Thinking WG pave solitaire..


:worthy:  I am speechless


----------



## NSB

Does anyone know of any reputable places to buy preowned Cartier love bracelets?


----------



## XCCX

I found this bracelet on shopbop its by gorjana.. I thought it looks cute with the love!


----------



## Lovefour

xactreality said:


> I found this bracelet on shopbop its by gorjana.. I thought it looks cute with the love!


Very cute!!


----------



## BarbAga

xactreality said:


> I found this bracelet on shopbop its by gorjana.. I thought it looks cute with the love!



I like it, very cute


----------



## NicoleLV

xactreality said:


> I found this bracelet on shopbop its by gorjana.. I thought it looks cute with the love!



Those look super cute together!


----------



## kleap

I just got my first WG love bracelet on Tuesday from South Coast Plaza before reading through these threads. I read that some got the red cover for their authenticity paper and also a cleaning kit. I didn't get any of these and wish I did 
Also, I'm now wondering if a cuff would be better for me. I have a 2 and 5 year old with another one due in jan.  I figure with little ones running around and having the ability to easily take it on and off would be better? Any thoughts? Thx.


----------



## Lux_Mommy

kleap said:


> I just got my first WG love bracelet on Tuesday from South Coast Plaza before reading through these threads. I read that some got the red cover for their authenticity paper and also a cleaning kit. I didn't get any of these and wish I did
> Also, I'm now wondering if a cuff would be better for me. I have a 2 and 5 year old with another one due in jan.  I figure with little ones running around and having the ability to easily take it on and off would be better? Any thoughts? Thx.



This is my cartier too, and trust me they are not that great at remembering to include such items. I just bought my mom a new necklace two weeks ago and they forgot the items as well. I just called and the SA on the phone mailed them out to me right away. As a mom of a 4.5 year old and one on the way (any moment) the bracelet is so much more practical than the cuff. Many of my mommy friends have the bracelets too and we all think they are very functional with little ones. Good luck and call them!


----------



## ChaneLisette

kleap said:


> I just got my first WG love bracelet on Tuesday from South Coast Plaza before reading through these threads. I read that some got the red cover for their authenticity paper and also a cleaning kit. I didn't get any of these and wish I did
> Also, I'm now wondering if a cuff would be better for me. I have a 2 and 5 year old with another one due in jan.  I figure with little ones running around and having the ability to easily take it on and off would be better? Any thoughts? Thx.



I have little ones and love the bracelet. The only difficulty I have with the bracelet is when I am feeding my baby and holding her with the arm the Love bracelet is on. My bracelet is loose so it slides toward my elbow where I hold her and she will move her head over the bracelet and I would imagine it is very uncomfortable. I bought sweat bands to cover my bracelet when I am holding her with that arm.


----------



## dst10spr97

Thanks for this post. I would like this information too. I love the way it looks and I think that will be my next purchase.


----------



## XCCX

Just got these diamond bar bracelets!


----------



## kleap

Thanks for the replies.   I'll probably end up keeping it instead of switching to the cuff. Also called them this morning and they'll mail out the red hardcover folder for me as for the cleaning kit, I will need to pick it up at the store.  I didn't quite understand her reason why she won't mail it out, I think she said the word hazardous liquid/material?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

kleap said:


> I just got my first WG love bracelet on Tuesday from South Coast Plaza before reading through these threads. I read that some got the red cover for their authenticity paper and also a cleaning kit. I didn't get any of these and wish I did
> Also, I'm now wondering if a cuff would be better for me. I have a 2 and 5 year old with another one due in jan.  I figure with little ones running around and having the ability to easily take it on and off would be better? Any thoughts? Thx.



I think you should go with what you feel suits your lifestyle best and what you will find most comfortable - you will get feedback on here from owners of both the bracelet and the cuff but everyone has different requirements and so will have their own view on what they prefer. Personally I own a YG cuff and couldn't be happier with it. I love that it is versatile in being able to be taken on and off easily, switched between wrists etc. It is also very comfortable. I feel that it has the look of the classic Love bracelet but with the bonus of being able to change it around as and when I want. 

Good luck with making your decision!


----------



## beachy10

I've seen ones at betteridge, ann's fabulous finds, beladora..


----------



## tbbbjb

divorceyourjewels.com seems to get them in from time to time.  It is owned by a lady named Missy.  I am not affiliated in ANY way, just get her emails.  HTH.


----------



## NSB

Thanks for the replies


----------



## phillj12

xactreality said:


> Just got these diamond bar bracelets!



Love those with the Love! Where are they from?


----------



## XCCX

phillj12 said:


> Love those with the Love! Where are they from?



Thank you!

I had them custom made at my local jeweler..


----------



## Harpertoo

1stdibs, Raymond Lee, Oakgem....
They tend to not last long in avg. sizes and the discounts are not huge I've noticed....


----------



## stmary

Bonhams


----------



## XCCX

Oops! Double post!


----------



## evietiger

Just went to Cartier website and found out they took off price inforamtion for all the items while this morning the price was still there. So yes a price increase is coming tomorrow Oct 1st. So glad I got mine a week ago!


----------



## stmary

evietiger said:


> Just went to Cartier website and found out they took off price inforamtion for all the items while this morning the price was still there. So yes a price increase is coming tomorrow Oct 1st. So glad I got mine a week ago!



Yes..taking off the price from their website is always good indication that there will be price increase. I think VC&A took off their price as well for UK website. Hmm.. I wonder...


----------



## Lux_Mommy

I just went on the website cartier.us and all the prices are listed. There are no prices on cartier.com (but there never is).


----------



## oahctrec

I'd like to bump this and get some more input... Rounded, slightly oval or oval? Profile pics would be appreciated as well, TIA!


----------



## Lux_Mommy

Mine are both oval and not round. This is so that it fits human wrists better, which are more oval than round.


----------



## Suzie

Oval.


----------



## saligator

It depends on the person. I have round wrists and cuffs never fit me.


----------



## BarbAga

Oval.


----------



## nhlee

Lux_Mommy said:


> I just went on the website cartier.us and all the prices are listed. There are no prices on cartier.com (but there never is).


Hi, so what is current price for love bangle in the store? anybody have any idea. thanks


----------



## BarbAga

nhlee said:


> Hi, so what is current price for love bangle in the store? anybody have any idea. thanks



6350.00  just got mine week or so ago.


----------



## Lux_Mommy

Of the more common Love Bracelets: 

YG & PG - $6,350
WG - $6,800
PG w/ Gemstones - $8,450
WG w/ Gemstones - $8,850
YG/PG w/ 4 Diamonds - $10,200
WG w/ 4 Diamonds - $10,700
YG/PG Full Diamonds - $14,700
WG Full Diamonds - $15,200
Platinum - $15,000


----------



## Lux_Mommy

Of the more rare Love Bracelets:

PG & WG two-tone Full Diamonds - $20,000
PG & WG two-tone Full and Pave Diamonds - $33,200
YG/PG Pave Diamonds - $40,700
WG Pave Diamonds - $44,000
WG Full & Pave Diamonds - $57,000


----------



## Lux_Mommy

+ Tax (varies according to local rates) 

Hope the info helps!


----------



## nhlee

I got one from local pawnshop with 4 diamonds and YG at a discounted price, however is without all accessaries, only the bangle. How could I varifie or tell it is genuine cartier, bangle ? Although it has cartier logo engrave in the bangle with serial number. Thanks


----------



## Lux_Mommy

Take some good pictures... Let us see it!  and go to Cartier and see if the serial matches the model.


----------



## Docjeun

I just have to ask this, what do you find so special about the cartier "Love" jewellery, I really don't get it.


----------



## dannii

Trulyadiva said:


> I just have to ask this, what do you find so special about the cartier "Love" jewellery, I really don't get it.



I love the design of it & what it represents too! The fact that it's cartier is even better &#128515;


----------



## Lux_Mommy

dannii said:


> I love the design of it & what it represents too! The fact that it's cartier is even better &#128515;



Well said! I really wasn't sure how to answer this question. My husband he buys me the items from this line for two reasons. The first being that I adore it and the second being that he appreciates the symbolism behind the design. I think the Love line just has to call to you, and if it doesn't then you'll never be able to understand the appreciations felt by those it does call to.


----------



## BarbAga

Understated elegance,  pure and simple.   Plus classic and classy looking. The symbolism is such a sweet thing also.


----------



## evietiger

Just got my first LOVE and both my hubby and I love it! YG with 4 diamonds


----------



## Lovefour

Enjoy Simply beautiful!


----------



## Suzie

evietiger said:


> Just got my first LOVE and both my hubby and I love it! YG with 4 diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2357503
> View attachment 2357504



Congrats, it looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## dialv

wow, so beautiful evietiger!


----------



## desiuny

Hello ladies, i own a WG Love size 16 and im getting another one in YG for Christmas. I'm looking to add another bangle to the 2. I'm thinking of the Hermes Clic Clac but i'm thinking that the PM size will be too big on me. Do you have any other suggestions on bangles that i can stack with my 2 loves? I like a tight fit. TIA


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

Wow love it!


----------



## karo

evietiger said:


> Just got my first LOVE and both my hubby and I love it! YG with 4 diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2357503
> View attachment 2357504



Congratulations! Looks perfect on you!


----------



## miki66

desiuny said:


> Hello ladies, i own a WG Love size 16 and im getting another one in YG for Christmas. I'm looking to add another bangle to the 2. I'm thinking of the Hermes Clic Clac but i'm thinking that the PM size will be too big on me. Do you have any other suggestions on bangles that i can stack with my 2 loves? I like a tight fit. TIA



VCA perlee would be nice


----------



## Docjeun

Lux_Mommy said:


> Well said! I really wasn't sure how to answer this question. My husband he buys me the items from this line for two reasons. The first being that I adore it and the second being that he appreciates the symbolism behind the design. I think the Love line just has to call to you, and if it doesn't then you'll never be able to understand the appreciations felt by those it does call to.


Well ok, you both make sense especially if someone else buys it for you.


----------



## Candice0985

Trulyadiva said:


> Well ok, you both make sense especially if someone else buys it for you.



I bought my WG myself and my dad bought me my RG. I like the design not so much for the symbolism...to me it is just jewellery but I like the streamlined style, it's androgynous so it doesn't look too girly or masculine and matches with anything and everything!


----------



## Lots love

Well I saw that Kelly rippa is wearing her rg love with the yg one I guess she got the issue with the new screw systems resolved and fixed they look amazing


----------



## pigleto972001

Did she have issues? Never knew


----------



## phillj12

evietiger said:


> Just got my first LOVE and both my hubby and I love it! YG with 4 diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2357503
> View attachment 2357504


LOVE twins! Except mine isn't shiny like that anymore...

LOVE IT! SOOO beautiful, especially with your rings! ENJOY!


----------



## Lovefour

Lots love said:


> Well I saw that Kelly rippa is wearing her rg love with the yg one I guess she got the issue with the new screw systems resolved and fixed they look amazing


Look at her colgate toothpaste ads she is wearing 2 yg they look amazing.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lovefour said:


> Look at her colgate toothpaste ads she is wearing 2 yg they look amazing.



I just youtubed her commercial and I LOVE the two together. So nice. I wonder if she wears a 16 or got a 15 special made, she has tiny wrists like me.


----------



## lanasyogamama

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just youtubed her commercial and I LOVE the two together. So nice. I wonder if she wears a 16 or got a 15 special made, she has tiny wrists like me.



She has tiny EVERYTHING!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

lanasyogamama said:


> She has tiny EVERYTHING!



True!


----------



## Onthego

evietiger said:


> Just got my first LOVE and both my hubby and I love it! YG with 4 diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2357503
> View attachment 2357504


 Fabulous. You wear it on your left hand. Do you wear a watch? I tried wearing mine on my left and watch on the right. That last 24 hours. Cant wear a watch on my r comfortably and it doesn't feel comfortable behind my watch on the L. So its back on the R. I love yours and well mine is the same. Whats not to love, except maybe the price.


----------



## evietiger

phillj12 said:


> LOVE twins! Except mine isn't shiny like that anymore...
> 
> LOVE IT! SOOO beautiful, especially with your rings! ENJOY!




Thank you!  Now I understand why girls here want more than one


----------



## evietiger

Onthego said:


> Fabulous. You wear it on your left hand. Do you wear a watch? I tried wearing mine on my left and watch on the right. That last 24 hours. Cant wear a watch on my r comfortably and it doesn't feel comfortable behind my watch on the L. So its back on the R. I love yours and well mine is the same. Whats not to love, except maybe the price.




Yes I do wear a watch and I just stack the Love bracelet with it. It goes with all my watches.  Here's my stack today

.


----------



## Onthego

evietiger said:


> Yes I do wear a watch and I just stack the Love bracelet with it. It goes with all my watches.  Here's my stack today
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2362191



Oh boy I'm so very jealous! That is exactly the watch I want. I have the 26mm for the last 30 years and it looks great, but I want the midsize.
But I already own the mans cartier roadster two tone. Beautiful combination. Congratulations.


----------



## evietiger

Onthego said:


> Oh boy I'm so very jealous! That is exactly the watch I want. I have the 26mm for the last 30 years and it looks great, but I want the midsize.
> But I already own the mans cartier roadster two tone. Beautiful combination. Congratulations.



Mine is 26mm as well. I love big watch also but I have tiny wrist. Tried the all gold Day Date (36mm) - just can't rock it


----------



## Suzie

evietiger said:


> Yes I do wear a watch and I just stack the Love bracelet with it. It goes with all my watches.  Here's my stack today
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2362191



Do you find it bangs a lot against your watch? I am thinking about changing from my right wrist to my left as I can't comfortably wear my Hermes bracelets with it, I am not really a bit bracelet stacker! I always wear a watch on my left wrist and your LOVE looks just gorgeous paired with your beautiful watch.


----------



## evietiger

Suzie said:


> Do you find it bangs a lot against your watch? I am thinking about changing from my right wrist to my left as I can't comfortably wear my Hermes bracelets with it, I am not really a bit bracelet stacker! I always wear a watch on my left wrist and your LOVE looks just gorgeous paired with your beautiful watch.



It is better than I thought. Most of the time the bracelet will stay on my arm vs slide up and down. It bangs a little bit when it does slide down but only one point will bang against the watch. Sometimes I wear the Love with my Cape Cod double tour. I want to wear my H bracelets on my right wrist and I change up pretty often on my right so this is my only choice.


----------



## Suzie

evietiger said:


> It is better than I thought. Most of the time the bracelet will stay on my arm vs slide up and down. It bangs a little bit when it does slide down but only one point will bang against the watch. I want to wear my H bracelets on my left wrist and I change up pretty often on my left so this is my only choice.



Thank you for your reply, I think that I am going to change to my left with my watch as I want more flexibility on my right wrist. My larger Hermes enamels can slide over and I don't want that to happen as there will be a lot of unnecessary scratching involved.


----------



## Onthego

evietiger said:


> It is better than I thought. Most of the time the bracelet will stay on my arm vs slide up and down. It bangs a little bit when it does slide down but only one point will bang against the watch. Sometimes I wear the Love with my Cape Cod double tour. I want to wear my H bracelets on my right wrist and I change up pretty often on my right so this is my only choice.






Suzie said:


> Thank you for your reply, I think that I am going to change to my left with my watch as I want more flexibility on my right wrist. My larger Hermes enamels can slide over and I don't want that to happen as there will be a lot of unnecessary scratching involved.





So this is my 17 which I can slide on and off, but it was just a little too big that it kinda slid down by my wrist. I wear it on my r arm. If I wear it on my left it slides over my watch. On my r arm it goes great with h clics and I do not find that the clics slide over the 17. But I got a 16 Yg without diamonds and it is more comfortable on my wrist, but the clics do slide over it. So I don't wear clics when I have the 16. I tried on my left wrist behind my watch but I don't find it as comfortable. But I will try again on my left . Bottom line,  because the size of my wrist I have to be flexible wearing my love. The 16 is more comfortable, the 17 is more versatile. Oh well!


----------



## Suzie

Onthego said:


> View attachment 2362372
> 
> So this is my 17 which I can slide on and off, but it was just a little too big that it kinda slid down by my wrist. I wear it on my r arm. If I wear it on my left it slides over my watch. On my r arm it goes great with h clics and I do not find that the clics slide over the 17. But I got a 16 Yg without diamonds and it is more comfortable on my wrist, but the clics do slide over it. So I don't wear clics when I have the 16. I tried on my left wrist behind my watch but I don't find it as comfortable. But I will try again on my left . Bottom line,  because the size of my wrist I have to be flexible wearing my love. The 16 is more comfortable, the 17 is more versatile. Oh well!



Love your photo, great eye candy.I see what you mean. I have the 17 but there is no way I could slide it off, I also have several CDC's and lots of the enamels that I want to take centre stage. It does go well with the clic clac I have, so I will try it on my left with my watch and see how I go, I know it will not slide over my watch.


----------



## Suzie

My daughter helped me unscrew the bracelet and I now have it on left arm. I will see how it feels for awhile and see if it works for me with my watch.


----------



## evietiger

Suzie said:


> My daughter helped me unscrew the bracelet and I now have it on left arm. I will see how it feels for awhile and see if it works for me with my watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2362693


----------



## Suzie

evietiger said:


> It looks great with your Tank! I love it!



Thanks, I hope it works for me on this arm.


----------



## mscartier

Good Morning
I just joined this site today! I was wondering if some of you could help me please. I'd like to buy a love bracelet. I saw a few pre-owned ones online, but I'm really not sure if they are authentic or not and i don't want to get ripped off. 

Is there some way I could tell whether the receipts or authenticity cards are real? Maybe something with the stamps on the papers? Any advice would be awesome.

Thanks!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Suzie said:


> Thanks, I hope it works for me on this arm.



Good luck!  I'm bracelets on the right, watch on the left, but this looks nice on you!


----------



## MischiefManaged

Hi All!

Long time lurker so I thought I would post my love. It is the WG 4 diamond size 17 Love that I purchased in Italy. the other bracelet has been sautered (sp?) on my wrist siince I was 16 and is 18k WG.

hmmm it seems my pictures don't want to post.


----------



## Onthego

Suzie said:


> Thanks, I hope it works for me on this arm.



I'm super interested to know if it works for you. I did it last week all by myself. Then changed it back the next day. My 16 love I think fits too snug behind my watch and was actually making my watch come down my wrist.  I'm going to try with my 17 but I also think it make my watch move too much.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Can anyone please tell me what carrier Cartier ships with? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## bigheart

I am pretty sure that it was fed ex when I ordered in 2011


----------



## Harpertoo

You mean who they use for shipments?
My diamond love came via currier. The delivery guy was sort of curious about what it was & who it was from...I guess it's important to not call too much attention to high value small packages.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bigheart said:


> I am pretty sure that it was fed ex when I ordered in 2011





Harpertoo said:


> You mean who they use for shipments?
> My diamond love came via currier. The delivery guy was sort of curious about what it was & who it was from...I guess it's important to not call too much attention to high value small packages.



Thanks!


----------



## **Chanel**

I tried a Love for the first time today. Was debating between a plain RG or RG with 4 diamonds. I really like the one with 4 diamonds, but after reading the story of a PFer who just lost her Love bracelet while she was on her bike, makes me hesitate.
The thing is, I also have the opportunity to get a pre owned plain RG Love with the old closure. Perhaps the old closure would be better? 

If you had the choice, what would you pick? And do yo prefer a plain Love or the 4 diamond Love? Tried the Rainbow Love as well, but I liked the 4 diamond Love more.


----------



## BarbAga

Fed x


----------



## blumster

I actually bought Surfergirljen's love bracelet size 19 that she sold to buy the size 18 that she just lost!  The 19 is the old screw system but I debated because it was a little large on me.  I ordered the size 18 new from Cartier the other day with the new screw system to compare sizes.  After much deliberation, I have decided to keep the size 19 even though it's a bit large because I don't want to deal with the fear of losing this darn thing!!!!  That's just not added stress that I need in my life right now.  I rather check my wrist to admire the bracelet than to see if it's still on me


----------



## Suzie

lanasyogamama said:


> Good luck!  I'm bracelets on the right, watch on the left, but this looks nice on you!



I will try this way for a week or so and see how I go, I may get used to it, it feels a bit strange today.


----------



## etk123

Suzie said:


> My daughter helped me unscrew the bracelet and I now have it on left arm. I will see how it feels for awhile and see if it works for me with my watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2362693


----------



## Lots love

MischiefManaged said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Long time lurker so I thought I would post my love. It is the WG 4 diamond size 17 Love that I purchased in Italy. the other bracelet has been sautered (sp?) on my wrist siince I was 16 and is 18k WG.
> 
> hmmm it seems my pictures don't want to post.




Since u had the one on since u  16 did it become tight on as u you got older they say u should get the same size when wearing two loves


----------



## MischiefManaged

Lots love said:


> Since u had the one on since u 16 did it become tight on as u you got older they say u should get the same size when wearing two loves


 
The one I have worn since 16 isn't a Love.  But yes I used to be able to have a bit more wiggle room with it then vs. now.  However my Love I have had for about 18 months and no issue with it.  I actually prefer the new screw system.


----------



## MischiefManaged

**Chanel** said:


> I tried a Love for the first time today. Was debating between a plain RG or RG with 4 diamonds. I really like the one with 4 diamonds, but after reading the story of a PFer who just lost her Love bracelet while she was on her bike, makes me hesitate.
> The thing is, I also have the opportunity to get a pre owned plain RG Love with the old closure. Perhaps the old closure would be better?
> 
> If you had the choice, what would you pick? And do yo prefer a plain Love or the 4 diamond Love? Tried the Rainbow Love as well, but I liked the 4 diamond Love more.


 
Honestly I would get the RG in diamonds. I have the WG with 4 diamonds and love it. It just gives it a bit of extra elegance vs. the plain one. I have been debating stacking my WG with a RG one so I tried one on not to long ago. If I stake I will get probably get the RG without diamonds just so I won't be too matchy matchy. However if this was my only Love and I had the budget then definitely get the 4 diamond one. I have had no issues with the new screw system. Just check it 1x a week.


----------



## lanasyogamama

**Chanel** said:


> I tried a Love for the first time today. Was debating between a plain RG or RG with 4 diamonds. I really like the one with 4 diamonds, but after reading the story of a PFer who just lost her Love bracelet while she was on her bike, makes me hesitate.
> The thing is, I also have the opportunity to get a pre owned plain RG Love with the old closure. Perhaps the old closure would be better?
> 
> If you had the choice, what would you pick? And do yo prefer a plain Love or the 4 diamond Love? Tried the Rainbow Love as well, but I liked the 4 diamond Love more.



I would totally go for the old system RG.  I prefer the casual elegance of the "plain", and the old system isn't prone to loss.


----------



## Harpertoo

If you plan to wear it solo, I'd go for the 4 diamond. if you plan to stack, I like the plain.
Either way, insure it.


----------



## phillj12

**Chanel** said:


> I tried a Love for the first time today. Was debating between a plain RG or RG with 4 diamonds. I really like the one with 4 diamonds, but after reading the story of a PFer who just lost her Love bracelet while she was on her bike, makes me hesitate.
> The thing is, I also have the opportunity to get a pre owned plain RG Love with the old closure. Perhaps the old closure would be better?
> 
> If you had the choice, what would you pick? And do yo prefer a plain Love or the 4 diamond Love? Tried the Rainbow Love as well, but I liked the 4 diamond Love more.



I LOVE my 4 diamond YG Love! I think it's the best of both worlds since it has screws AND diamonds! It's my first and only love and couldn't be happier with my choice! Good luck!


----------



## tutushopper

**Chanel** said:


> I tried a Love for the first time today. Was debating between a plain RG or RG with 4 diamonds. I really like the one with 4 diamonds, but after reading the story of a PFer who just lost her Love bracelet while she was on her bike, makes me hesitate.
> The thing is, I also have the opportunity to get a pre owned plain RG Love with the old closure. Perhaps the old closure would be better?
> 
> If you had the choice, what would you pick? And do yo prefer a plain Love or the 4 diamond Love? Tried the Rainbow Love as well, but I liked the 4 diamond Love more.



Given all of the issues with screws coming out, I'd go for the old system one as you'd not have to worry about ever losing it. I'm so grateful I got mine years ago when they used the old system since I wear it always.


----------



## Suzie

I have the WG 4 diamonds and luckily I have had no issues with the screws


----------



## EMDOC

momo721 said:


> I just wanted to share my new purchases! Just finished my residency and am getting my first real job. I maybe should have saved my sign on bonus--but this was way more fun! I know I will wear these pieces forever! Thanks for letting me share! I really enjoy this forum!
> View attachment 2260522



Way to go! My first cartier purchase was the santos in gold and stainless steel when I finished residency.


----------



## **Chanel**

blumster said:


> I actually bought Surfergirljen's love bracelet size 19 that she sold to buy the size 18 that she just lost!  The 19 is the old screw system but I debated because it was a little large on me.  I ordered the size 18 new from Cartier the other day with the new screw system to compare sizes.  After much deliberation, I have decided to keep the size 19 even though it's a bit large because I don't want to deal with the fear of losing this darn thing!!!!  That's just not added stress that I need in my life right now.  I rather check my wrist to admire the bracelet than to see if it's still on me





MischiefManaged said:


> Honestly I would get the RG in diamonds. I have the WG with 4 diamonds and love it. It just gives it a bit of extra elegance vs. the plain one. I have been debating stacking my WG with a RG one so I tried one on not to long ago. If I stake I will get probably get the RG without diamonds just so I won't be too matchy matchy. However if this was my only Love and I had the budget then definitely get the 4 diamond one. I have had no issues with the new screw system. Just check it 1x a week.





lanasyogamama said:


> I would totally go for the old system RG.  I prefer the casual elegance of the "plain", and the old system isn't prone to loss.





Harpertoo said:


> If you plan to wear it solo, I'd go for the 4 diamond. if you plan to stack, I like the plain.
> Either way, insure it.





phillj12 said:


> I LOVE my 4 diamond YG Love! I think it's the best of both worlds since it has screws AND diamonds! It's my first and only love and couldn't be happier with my choice! Good luck!





tutushopper said:


> Given all of the issues with screws coming out, I'd go for the old system one as you'd not have to worry about ever losing it. I'm so grateful I got mine years ago when they used the old system since I wear it always.





Suzie said:


> I have the WG 4 diamonds and luckily I have had no issues with the screws



Thank you so much for your advice ladies, I truly appreciate it .

I thought about it and came to the decision that I feel much more comfortable with the old system. With the old system, it's possible that you can lose a screw, but at least you won't lose the whole bracelet like what happened to a few members who have the new system. I want to enjoy the bracelet, and not being worried about losing it all the time because that would ruin the pleasure for me.

I would prefer to buy from the boutique, but since they only have the new system, I decided to go and have a look at the plain RG with old system I saw for sale.
It comes from a luxury jeweler that usually is especially into luxury watches. They don't have these bracelets for sale often, but atm they had a plain WG (too big for me) and the plain RG. I only heard good things about this jeweler so far, and I also asked them how they could be sure about authenticity since the bracelet comes with no screwdriver, no box and no papers...just the bracelet. 

They used another screwdriver to screw it on, and it worked fine. They told me I don't have to worry about authenticity because they knew what to look for and how to recognize a fake. And if they have doubts about an item, they would send it to Cartier to have a look at it and if there still would be doubts then, they simply wouldn't buy it. 

So at the end I took it home with me, but would love to double check the authenticity and would greatly appreciate if the experts could have a look at it and tell me what they think.
Also, if you can see from what year it is, please let me know. All the information is welcome. Also, can I get a Cartier box and Cartier screwdriver at Cartier? I guess you can buy the screwdriver there? What about the certificate? Since the bracelet comes without it, would they give me a new one? 

I honestly have a good feeling about it and also the weight felt good to me. I made a few pictures which I will post in the next post, please let me know what you think. My pics look horrible and it looks like the bracelet is quite scratched, but IRL it looks soooo much better, trust me .
I still really love the 4 diamond as well, but not with the new closure. Perhaps somewhere in the far future if Cartier will do something about the new closure issues. 
For now, I am really happy with the plain RG .
Pics will follow in next post.


----------



## **Chanel**

So here are some pictures of RG Love. Please let me know what you think, if it looks authentic. Also, if you have information about how old it is and where it's made (I've read on this forum they are made in different countries?), please let me know. Would really appreciate it. And again, the bracelet looks sooooo much better IRL than on my pics. What also surprised me was that inside the store, the RG looked really subtle and almost yellow, but in daylight I could clearly see it was RG. Sooo pretty . 
Oh, in the last pic, I tried a BB in small ladies size. Love the way it looks, and I am quite tempted to get that one too . The Love and the BB would be my first two Cartier pieces.

Pics:


----------



## NSB

**Chanel** said:


> So here are some pictures of RG Love. Please let me know what you think, if it looks authentic. Also, if you have information about how old it is and where it's made (I've read on this forum they are made in different countries?), please let me know. Would really appreciate it. And again, the bracelet looks sooooo much better IRL than on my pics. What also surprised me was that inside the store, the RG looked really subtle and almost yellow, but in daylight I could clearly see it was RG. Sooo pretty .
> Oh, in the last pic, I tried a BB in small ladies size. Love the way it looks, and I am quite tempted to get that one too . The Love and the BB would be my first two Cartier pieces.
> 
> Pics:


I am certainly no expert on authenticity but the bracelet sure looks authentic to me & the watch looks fabulous on you! I would keep both!!! You are so fortunate to find a love with the old screw system. I got my first love 6 months ago & I really want another to go with it. However, I think finding a preowned with the old system is wisest.


----------



## evietiger

Stacked with my Cape Cod tiday


----------



## mcpro

Can't help looking at my arms... Love my LOVE's


----------



## mcpro

mcpro said:


> can't help looking at my arms... Love my love's


----------



## stmary

mcpro said:


> View attachment 2364759



LOVE! I wear it like that too! 
Somehow the bracelet looks complete (not that it isnt) with love ring in the middle. I think the ring complements the bracelet well this way. IMHO


----------



## stmary

**Chanel** said:


> So here are some pictures of RG Love. Please let me know what you think, if it looks authentic. Also, if you have information about how old it is and where it's made (I've read on this forum they are made in different countries?), please let me know. Would really appreciate it. And again, the bracelet looks sooooo much better IRL than on my pics. What also surprised me was that inside the store, the RG looked really subtle and almost yellow, but in daylight I could clearly see it was RG. Sooo pretty .
> Oh, in the last pic, I tried a BB in small ladies size. Love the way it looks, and I am quite tempted to get that one too . The Love and the BB would be my first two Cartier pieces.
> 
> Pics:



Looks real to me. Get the BB in TT, it's gorgeous on your wrist! 
Oh and congrats on the bracelet. Would love to get the old screw system too


----------



## Suzie

evietiger said:


> View attachment 2364667
> 
> 
> Stacked with my Cape Cod tiday



Looks gorgeous, we are twins on the cape cod. Well it is day 4 of me wearing the love with my watch and I am getting used to it.


----------



## Suzie

mcpro said:


> View attachment 2364759



Looks great on you.


----------



## evietiger

Suzie said:


> Looks gorgeous, we are twins on the cape cod. Well it is day 4 of me wearing the love with my watch and I am getting used to it.




I was thinking of you this morning and was going to ask you how it is going. Glad to hear that.


----------



## phillj12

evietiger said:


> View attachment 2364667
> 
> 
> Stacked with my Cape Cod tiday



Looks great together! So shiny!!


----------



## Lots love

phillj12 said:


> Looks great together! So shiny!!




I love your love makes me want one just like it the gold with diamonds looks great


----------



## mcpro

Suzie said:


> Looks great on you.


 thank you


----------



## **Chanel**

NSB said:


> I am certainly no expert on authenticity but the bracelet sure looks authentic to me & the watch looks fabulous on you! I would keep both!!! You are so fortunate to find a love with the old screw system. I got my first love 6 months ago & I really want another to go with it. However, I think finding a preowned with the old system is wisest.





stmary said:


> Looks real to me. Get the BB in TT, it's gorgeous on your wrist!
> Oh and congrats on the bracelet. Would love to get the old screw system too



Thank you so much for your opinions !  I decided to get the BB as well, will pick it up next month . 
Then I will try to resist the Love and BB until X-Mas (they are my early X-Mas gifts from me to me, lol) and store them away, but I am not sure if that's going to work .


----------



## **Chanel**

evietiger said:


> View attachment 2364667
> 
> 
> Stacked with my Cape Cod tiday



Very pretty!



mcpro said:


> View attachment 2364759



The Love ring and bracelet look great together!


----------



## stmary

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you so much for your opinions !  I decided to get the BB as well, will pick it up next month .
> Then I will try to resist the Love and BB until X-Mas (they are my early X-Mas gifts from me to me, lol) and store them away, but I am not sure if that's going to work .



You are all set for xmas then! Very well organised! 
I have to start on mine as well


----------



## Harpertoo

I have a question....I was just looking through my Cartier box to gather all the paperwork and I noticed the screwdriver looks like it's gold?
Are they gold?
I didn't see a hallmark, but it looks like the same RG as my love. I guess I hadn't noticed it before.


----------



## TechPrincess

Harpertoo said:


> I have a question....I was just looking through my Cartier box to gather all the paperwork and I noticed the screwdriver looks like it's gold?
> Are they gold?
> I didn't see a hallmark, but it looks like the same RG as my love. I guess I hadn't noticed it before.



I think the screw drivers themselves are plated


----------



## Harpertoo

TechPrincess said:


> I think the screw drivers themselves are plated


Thanks. Plated definitely makes more sense.


----------



## radio_shrink

Harpertoo said:


> Thanks. Plated definitely makes more sense.



The originals were vermeil: sterling silver plated with gold. Now they are just plated base metal.


----------



## JOJA

One of the screws in my love isn't completely smooth.  When I go over it with my finger it feels rough (for lack of a better word).  I looked at it under my loupe and it looks fine.  Just wondering if anyone has ever had this problem. 

I should probably just go into the store and have them check it, I just don't have the time right now.


----------



## JOJA

Does this look misshapen to anyone?  I'm freaking out and losing my mind at the same time.  I think the top right looks bent or something.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks for any help!!


----------



## lhaiat

JOJA said:


> One of the screws in my love isn't completely smooth.  When I go over it with my finger it feels rough (for lack of a better word).  I looked at it under my loupe and it looks fine.  Just wondering if anyone has ever had this problem.
> 
> I should probably just go into the store and have them check it, I just don't have the time right now.


Hi Joja
One of my screws was rough as well - it happened when I tightened it with the screwdriver and accidentally caused a very deep scratch.  I took it to the bev hills boutique and they polished it out for me to make it smooth again.  I can still see the scratch but it is not rough so I am happy.


----------



## pigleto972001

JOJA,

It looks symmetric to me. Have you separated the halves and overlapped them? You might be able to see if there is a difference that way.


----------



## stmary

pigleto972001 said:


> JOJA,
> 
> It looks symmetric to me. Have you separated the halves and overlapped them? You might be able to see if there is a difference that way.



Yes do that. This is what the SA did to my bent bracelet. He took the one that they have in store and compared to mine and found out that it was actually out of shape (though you can't see it through naked eye).


----------



## stmary

JOJA said:


> Does this look misshapen to anyone?  I'm freaking out and losing my mind at the same time.  I think the top right looks bent or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2368949
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help!!



Your bracelet look alright to me but if it does not feel like it used to then go to Cartier and ask for their help.


----------



## JOJA

stmary said:


> Your bracelet look alright to me but if it does not feel like it used to then go to Cartier and ask for their help.



I have to go to the store to have the screw checked out (it has a rough edge) so I will also ask about the shape.  I just hope I don't have to leave it with them for a long time.  

I've totally calmed down (last night I was freaking out) ~ it is what it is and it will be fixed if it needs to be.


----------



## bougainvillier

Does anyone here know if buying love bracelets in France is cheaper? I'm traveling to France soon. The prices in US has been insane. Tia!


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

stmary said:


> Your bracelet look alright to me but if it does not feel like it used to then go to Cartier and ask for their help.



Indeed if not 100% happy, get it looked at.


----------



## mscartier

For those of you who ordered the love bracelet online, did you get it by FedEx? Any idea what the package weighed including all the boxes and what not? Thanks!


----------



## pigleto972001

I think getting the love bracelet in France is a bit less if you can get the VAT refund. If there's a cartier store in the duty free section of the airport it's even a bit less. 

I had mine shipped fedex. It was pretty light, can't remember the exact weight. You will have to sign for it I believe.


----------



## babybumpkins

Does anyone know if there are discount carrier boutiques in puerto Vallarta ? Or is it just caribbean ??


----------



## Simple_Life

I hope this is the right place to share this
Today I went to our local Cartier boutique to order my very first love bracelet, plan YG
and I compared the local price with the USA, found out that its much cheaper here
The US online listed price for Love Bangle YG is 6350USD + TAX
And our local boutique has it for 11406 GEL (Approx. 1 USD=1.65 GEL)
And the VAT is 15%, the price after VAT would be 9695.1 GEL
Which is approx. 5875 USD
6350 - 5875 =475 USD
God, can price vary this much between 2 countries??? 
(I currently live in Tbilisi, Georgia)


----------



## JOJA

Update ~ went to cartier today.  They buffed out my screws and did acknowledge the bracelet was misshapen.  However, they said it is normal because I wear it everyday and there is no compromise to the integrity of the bracelet.  

Hopefully they are correct and aren't just trying to get out of fixing it.   I feel fine with it.  It's insured so if something happens I'll have it fixed.


----------



## mcpro

**Chanel** said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> The Love ring and bracelet look great together!



 thank you


----------



## cheburashka73

A


----------



## pixiesparkle

hi ladies!! I'm getting married in 2 weeks and only just thought about my Love bracelet (Rose gold)  today when my wedding planner asked about my accessories for the big day. I've never taken my bracelet off and I am not sure what to do. I'm getting mixed opinions from people..some friends say take it off as it may not go and some say just leave it on.

What do you think I should do in this case? Have any of you worn your Love bracelet on your wedding day? =) Thanks so much in advance for your input!


----------



## BarbAga

Leave it on


----------



## JOJA

pixiesparkle said:


> hi ladies!! I'm getting married in 2 weeks and only just thought about my Love bracelet (Rose gold)  today when my wedding planner asked about my accessories for the big day. I've never taken my bracelet off and I am not sure what to do. I'm getting mixed opinions from people..some friends say take it off as it may not go and some say just leave it on.
> 
> What do you think I should do in this case? Have any of you worn your Love bracelet on your wedding day? =) Thanks so much in advance for your input!




I would leave it on.  You will smile when you see it in the pictures!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I would leave it on!  It will be such a nice memory in the photos!


----------



## slowlikehoney

pixiesparkle said:


> hi ladies!! I'm getting married in 2 weeks and only just thought about my Love bracelet (Rose gold)  today when my wedding planner asked about my accessories for the big day. I've never taken my bracelet off and I am not sure what to do. I'm getting mixed opinions from people..some friends say take it off as it may not go and some say just leave it on.
> 
> What do you think I should do in this case? Have any of you worn your Love bracelet on your wedding day? =) Thanks so much in advance for your input!



Why would you feel you have to take it off?


----------



## pixiesparkle

BarbAga said:


> Leave it on





JOJA said:


> I would leave it on.  You will smile when you see it in the pictures!





lanasyogamama said:


> I would leave it on!  It will be such a nice memory in the photos!


Thank you so much for your opinions =) I think I will leave it on as well 



slowlikehoney said:


> Why would you feel you have to take it off?


I don't feel like I 'have' to take it off. I was just unsure because all of my accessories for the day is of silver shade so the rose gold Love bracelet may look out of place...


----------



## slowlikehoney

pixiesparkle said:


> Thank you so much for your opinions =) I think I will leave it on as well
> 
> 
> I don't feel like I 'have' to take it off. I was just unsure because all of my accessories for the day is of silver shade so the rose gold Love bracelet may look out of place...



Aha, I see... But I still feel you should leave it on. In fact I'd rather change all my other accessories rather than take off the one that most represents the everlasting bond of love. Lol! And I think it would be beautiful, the one pop of rosé gold with the other silver pieces. I like mixing metals.


----------



## anne1218

Not sure where to ask this question since it's for the bracelet do u you ladies know where I can get a good deal on the love ring? Just plain white gold the regular not mini size. Thx!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Hey all, does anyone have a modeling pic if their dbty bracelet and their love? Considering the 5 or 6 stone.  Any pros and cons? Would this ruin the love?
Also does anyone have a pic of stacking the Elsa peretti snake bangle and love?


----------



## LVoeletters

I had to deal with a crass and distasteful sales associate at Henri bendel who was asking me impolite questions about my love bangle and was saying how she would just have it made In a different country...... So awkward. Then she tried to get me to say that it was fake because "cartier doesn't use rosé gold?!" And then she got bored of insulting me and was talking to the other sales associate about meeting someone rich on her break..... Wow was all I could say. So classless. Usually my bracelet isn't noticed.


----------



## beachy10

LVoeletters said:


> I had to deal with a crass and distasteful sales associate at Henri bendel who was asking me impolite questions about my love bangle and was saying how she would just have it made In a different country...... So awkward. Then she tried to get me to say that it was fake because "cartier doesn't use rosé gold?!" And then she got bored of insulting me and was talking to the other sales associate about meeting someone rich on her break..... Wow was all I could say. So classless. Usually my bracelet isn't noticed.


 
wow, can you say jealous! that behavior is sure not going to make you want to buy anything from her.


----------



## LVoeletters

beachy10 said:


> wow, can you say jealous! that behavior is sure not going to make you want to buy anything from her.




I was completely mortified everyone was staring at me, I wanted to make several purchases too but chose not to after that. Hopefully next time she won't be there!


----------



## pigleto972001

Holy mackerel ... There's jealous and there's crass. She's lucky you didn't complain to her supervisor. Yes don't give her your money.


----------



## stmary

LVoeletters said:


> I had to deal with a crass and distasteful sales associate at Henri bendel who was asking me impolite questions about my love bangle and was saying how she would just have it made In a different country...... So awkward. Then she tried to get me to say that it was fake because "cartier doesn't use rosé gold?!" And then she got bored of insulting me and was talking to the other sales associate about meeting someone rich on her break..... Wow was all I could say. So classless. Usually my bracelet isn't noticed.



This happened to me too a couple of months ago only that it happened in the Church (of all places). The lady keep on hinting that my bracelet is fake. I do feel sorry for her because she can't even recognise the real one. Maybe she should go to Cartier and see that it's the same as mine. I was a bit upset but didn't want to say anything to her.


----------



## Lots love

I have to agree some people either dont know real from a fake or jealousy either way the person who bought it for u love u and that's all that matters who cares what other people think r  say at the end of the day REMBER the meaning behind your love someone  loved u enough got it for u for reason so wear it with proud know u r loved


----------



## K.Doll

Does anyone have any pics of the Charles Revson version of the bracelet?


----------



## pre10d

LVoeletters said:


> I had to deal with a crass and distasteful sales associate at Henri bendel who was asking me impolite questions about my love bangle and was saying how she would just have it made In a different country...... So awkward. Then she tried to get me to say that it was fake because "cartier doesn't use rosé gold?!" And then she got bored of insulting me and was talking to the other sales associate about meeting someone rich on her break..... Wow was all I could say. So classless. Usually my bracelet isn't noticed.




That is crazy. I would have complained to her manager.  That sort of behavior is inappropriate from anyone but unacceptable from a sales associate.  

I have a rose gold love too and one of the things I love most about it is that while it looks nice, most people don't even realize what it is. It's just a subtle, classy bracelet I never take off.


----------



## Caz71

Just wondering. Any gals have the hoop love earrings. The larger ones?? Thanx!!


----------



## EMDOC

LVoeletters said:


> Hey all, does anyone have a modeling pic if their dbty bracelet and their love? Considering the 5 or 6 stone.  Any pros and cons? Would this ruin the love?
> Also does anyone have a pic of stacking the Elsa peretti snake bangle and love?





I have the YG cuff and I wear it on both my right and left wrist depending on the mood I'm in. The DBTY bracelet is so delicate and light. It does not effect my cuff at all. The cuff actually slides over the DBTY. I say go for it. They will look so nice together it think.


----------



## restricter

Ta-da!   I got a YG cuff for my birthday.  Here it is, stacked with my RG cuff.


----------



## Lovefour

restricter said:


> Ta-da!   I got a YG cuff for my birthday.  Here it is, stacked with my RG cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2376435



Love it can you take a pic of the inside of your wrist so I can see the space. Are the cuffs comfy? I have a bracelet and now am afraid to buy another one because of the issues girls are having and am going to look into the cuff!


----------



## restricter

Lovefour said:


> Love it can you take a pic of the inside of your wrist so I can see the space. Are the cuffs comfy? I have a bracelet and now am afraid to buy another one because of the issues girls are having and am going to look into the cuff!




The space is about an inch wide but may increase with different cuff sizes.  Mine is a 16.  I find the cuff to be perfectly comfy but there are a number of posts here from those who didn't.

More important question -- is the cuff still in production?


----------



## dannii

Hi, just want an opinion. I've just picked my love up today and I'm in 2 minds as to whether or not I should have it engraved. It is a 10 year wedding anniversary gift, and the SA said it will talk 4-6wks to have it done but it will need to be done within the next 3 months. What is your thoughts? Have any of you had it done and been disappointed or have other maybe wished they had done theirs? &#128527; so confused!


----------



## Lovefour

dannii said:


> Hi, just want an opinion. I've just picked my love up today and I'm in 2 minds as to whether or not I should have it engraved. It is a 10 year wedding anniversary gift, and the SA said it will talk 4-6wks to have it done but it will need to be done within the next 3 months. What is your thoughts? Have any of you had it done and been disappointed or have other maybe wished they had done theirs? &#128527; so confused!


I had mine engraved for my 25th wedding anniversary and love it, It took less then 2 weeks.


----------



## Lux_Mommy

dannii said:


> Hi, just want an opinion. I've just picked my love up today and I'm in 2 minds as to whether or not I should have it engraved. It is a 10 year wedding anniversary gift, and the SA said it will talk 4-6wks to have it done but it will need to be done within the next 3 months. What is your thoughts? Have any of you had it done and been disappointed or have other maybe wished they had done theirs? &#128527; so confused!



I think you should go for it and have the bracelet engraved! However I do have a word of caution. A friend of mine had her YG bracelet engraved, then 6 months later realized she would rather have the RG. She needed to sell her bracelet to get the RG, however it was hard to sell since it was engraved. So as long as you'll never need to sell it, go for it!!! Just some advice...


----------



## EMDOC

dannii said:


> Hi, just want an opinion. I've just picked my love up today and I'm in 2 minds as to whether or not I should have it engraved. It is a 10 year wedding anniversary gift, and the SA said it will talk 4-6wks to have it done but it will need to be done within the next 3 months. What is your thoughts? Have any of you had it done and been disappointed or have other maybe wished they had done theirs? &#128527; so confused!



I want to ingrave mine, but I don't want to be without it for that long.


----------



## LVoeletters

EMDOC said:


> View attachment 2374727
> 
> I have the YG cuff and I wear it on both my right and left wrist depending on the mood I'm in. The DBTY bracelet is so delicate and light. It does not effect my cuff at all. The cuff actually slides over the DBTY. I say go for it. They will look so nice together it think.




Thanks!!! Soooo pretty, love the love graffiti as well!!!


----------



## EMDOC

LVoeletters said:


> Thanks!!! Soooo pretty, love the love graffiti as well!!!



Thanks. The "love" graffiti is also from Tiffany&Co.


----------



## LVoeletters

stmary said:


> This happened to me too a couple of months ago only that it happened in the Church (of all places). The lady keep on hinting that my bracelet is fake. I do feel sorry for her because she can't even recognise the real one. Maybe she should go to Cartier and see that it's the same as mine. I was a bit upset but didn't want to say anything to her.




Ya that's exactly why I just kept my mouth shut and tried to be polite despite the situation. I'm sorry that happened to you!


----------



## schadenfreude

LVoeletters said:


> I had to deal with a crass and distasteful sales associate at Henri bendel who was asking me impolite questions about my love bangle and was saying how she would just have it made In a different country...... So awkward. Then she tried to get me to say that it was fake because "cartier doesn't use rosé gold?!" And then she got bored of insulting me and was talking to the other sales associate about meeting someone rich on her break..... Wow was all I could say. So classless. Usually my bracelet isn't noticed.



That is beyond offensive and how awkward for you. I always get nosy questions from the women who work at the nail salon, but I let it go because of the language barrier and cultural differences. At a high end deportment store though?? No. Way.


----------



## Suzie

restricter said:


> Ta-da!   I got a YG cuff for my birthday.  Here it is, stacked with my RG cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2376435


They look gorgeous together.


----------



## bougainvillier

How are the inventory for love bracelets in Europe boutiques? I'm looking specific at the Paris airport, France in general and Luxembourg. A yellow gold plain in smaller size (16). I would definitely prefer to buy from the duty free at the airport, but my concern is airport store normally does not stack up inventory as much. Does anyone have any insight? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blueberry12

They are all so pretty!
Do you carry the screwdriver with you all the time?


----------



## Onthego

Lux_Mommy said:


> I think you should go for it and have the bracelet engraved! However I do have a word of caution. A friend of mine had her YG bracelet engraved, then 6 months later realized she would rather have the RG. She needed to sell her bracelet to get the RG, however it was hard to sell since it was engraved. So as long as you'll never need to sell it, go for it!!! Just some advice...




I agree. You need to look at the long term if you want flexibility.


----------



## schadenfreude

What's the deal with the Red Card? Are they still doing no interest for 6 or 12 months (depending on size of purchase)? There is nothing about it on the website.


----------



## mlbags

dannii said:


> Hi, just want an opinion. I've just picked my love up today and I'm in 2 minds as to whether or not I should have it engraved. It is a 10 year wedding anniversary gift, and the SA said it will talk 4-6wks to have it done but it will need to be done within the next 3 months. What is your thoughts? Have any of you had it done and been disappointed or have other maybe wished they had done theirs? &#128527; so confused!





EMDOC said:


> I want to ingrave mine, but I don't want to be without it for that long.



That's exactly how it was with me..... I too wanted to have mine engraved but the moment I put on the Love, I just couldn't, repeat could not, bear to have it removed from my wrist, and that was since 29Nov2012!  Mine was a gift from hubby to commemorate our first born turning 21!


----------



## EMDOC

mlbags said:


> That's exactly how it was with me..... I too wanted to have mine engraved but the moment I put on the Love, I just couldn't, repeat could not, bear to have it removed from my wrist, and that was since 29Nov2012!  Mine was a gift from hubby to commemorate our first born turning 21!



Awesome... Now did your 21 year old get a gift or just you? LOL.


----------



## mlbags

EMDOC said:


> Awesome... Now did your 21 year old get a gift or just you? LOL.



LOL!  Yes, of course he got his 21st birthday gift - a ahdn-me-down 3rd generation limited edition antique gold watch from his grandfather, to his father, and now to him.
As for me, I was trying to get a reason to justify buying the Love!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Anyone know if the white gold Love with the purple/blue stones is a limited piece?

Love the purple and blue. Not sure if I'd ever be willing to plonk down that much, but at least there'd be a chance ha

http://www.cartier.us/collections/j...-bracelets-12704/b6034817-love-bracelet-12704


----------



## Bethc

*NYC Princess* said:


> Anyone know if the white gold Love with the purple/blue stones is a limited piece?
> 
> 
> 
> Love the purple and blue. Not sure if I'd ever be willing to plonk down that much, but at least there'd be a chance ha
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/collections/j...-bracelets-12704/b6034817-love-bracelet-12704




Yes, it was a limited edition about 2 years ago, but I was able to find one in my size last year, so there may be some still out there if you ask them to search around.  And they have the old screw system!


----------



## cupcake34

> Anyone know if the white gold Love with the purple/blue stones is a limited piece?
> 
> Love the purple and blue. Not sure if I'd ever be willing to plonk down that much, but at least there'd be a chance ha
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/collections/je...bracelet-12704



As far as I know, they are not a limited edition.


----------



## Peggician

*NYC Princess* said:


> Anyone know if the white gold Love with the purple/blue stones is a limited piece?
> 
> Love the purple and blue. Not sure if I'd ever be willing to plonk down that much, but at least there'd be a chance ha
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/collections/j...-bracelets-12704/b6034817-love-bracelet-12704



They are not limited edition/pieces


----------



## EMDOC

mlbags said:


> LOL!  Yes, of course he got his 21st birthday gift - a ahdn-me-down 3rd generation limited edition antique gold watch from his grandfather, to his father, and now to him.
> As for me, I was trying to get a reason to justify buying the Love!



LOL! Justification is the story of my life!


----------



## dannii

Does anyone know if I bought something from Australia (on behalf of a friend who lives overseas) can I still claim back the tax at the airport when I leave Australia, even thought my friend will be paying me back the total amount minus the tax refund I may get?


----------



## anne1218

Ladies, 

Got a question for you cuff and bracelet owners. I've been wanting to get a white gold love bracelet for awhile, but I've been reading so many horror story about the new screw system N how it is not secure like the old one. Then I was gonna go the eBay route and get a used one to be safe. But am scared of eBay as am not an experience Ebayer and doesn't want to risk loosing my money. Therefore I got an idea: I'm gonna get a cuff but in 3-4 sizes bigger and bend it to close the gap so it looks closer to a bangle but without the risk of the screw ... Your thoughts? Is it doable?


----------



## Lux_Mommy

Blueberry12 said:


> They are all so pretty!
> Do you carry the screwdriver with you all the time?



I don't carry the screwdrivers, however I do have the love screwdriver necklace that I wear quite often.


----------



## darkangel07760

anne1218 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Got a question for you cuff and bracelet owners. I've been wanting to get a white gold love bracelet for awhile, but I've been reading so many horror story about the new screw system N how it is not secure like the old one. Then I was gonna go the eBay route and get a used one to be safe. But am scared of eBay as am not an experience Ebayer and doesn't want to risk loosing my money. Therefore I got an idea: I'm gonna get a cuff but in 3-4 sizes bigger and bend it to close the gap so it looks closer to a bangle but without the risk of the screw ... Your thoughts? Is it doable?



Hm. A proper fitting love cuff would not fall off, i would reckon. Have you tried a cuff on yet?


----------



## darkangel07760

schadenfreude said:


> What's the deal with the Red Card? Are they still doing no interest for 6 or 12 months (depending on size of purchase)? There is nothing about it on the website.



I don't know. I used my red card for two items. If i recall, it was no interest 6 months if it was under $2500, and no interest for 12 months over $2500. 
I havent used my red card in 3 years, i am also curious if the no interest perk still applies.


----------



## WildRose89

anne1218 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Got a question for you cuff and bracelet owners. I've been wanting to get a white gold love bracelet for awhile, but I've been reading so many horror story about the new screw system N how it is not secure like the old one. Then I was gonna go the eBay route and get a used one to be safe. But am scared of eBay as am not an experience Ebayer and doesn't want to risk loosing my money. Therefore I got an idea: I'm gonna get a cuff but in 3-4 sizes bigger and bend it to close the gap so it looks closer to a bangle but without the risk of the screw ... Your thoughts? Is it doable?


 
Eek! I'm cringing just thinking of that, lol. If you're already planning to get a pre-owned bracelet from ebay, why don't you just get the bracelet with the old screw system? Much easier.


----------



## CartierLVer

darkangel07760 said:


> I don't know. I used my red card for two items. If i recall, it was no interest 6 months if it was under $2500, and no interest for 12 months over $2500.
> I havent used my red card in 3 years, i am also curious if the no interest perk still applies.



If I remember correctly it is a one time deal for new customers who open a red card account! It would be nice if i could purchase something else but the interest rate is too high on the red card!


----------



## schadenfreude

It's not a one-time deal, I have purchased multiple items at different times with the Red card without interest. It's been a while though and I wasn't sure if they were still offering that.


----------



## emilyliuu

anne1218 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Got a question for you cuff and bracelet owners. I've been wanting to get a white gold love bracelet for awhile, but I've been reading so many horror story about the new screw system N how it is not secure like the old one. Then I was gonna go the eBay route and get a used one to be safe. But am scared of eBay as am not an experience Ebayer and doesn't want to risk loosing my money. Therefore I got an idea: I'm gonna get a cuff but in 3-4 sizes bigger and bend it to close the gap so it looks closer to a bangle but without the risk of the screw ... Your thoughts? Is it doable?


I actually just purchased mines a few weeks ago, RG with the new screw system. I have had absolutely no problem in the screws getting loose and I've been checking every few days, my screws have stayed in the exact same place since I bought my bracelet. I asked my SA about the same problem too when I purchased mine and she said that it's less likely to happen now as it did when they first introduced the new system, but then again that can't be said for everyone right? 

However my SA screwed mines on super tight! And let me do the same for the other side, no problems as of yet  

As for buying on eBay... There's always that hesitance and worry that you're going to get a fake.


----------



## NSB

emilyliuu said:


> I actually just purchased mines a few weeks ago, RG with the new screw system. I have had absolutely no problem in the screws getting loose and I've been checking every few days, my screws have stayed in the exact same place since I bought my bracelet. I asked my SA about the same problem too when I purchased mine and she said that it's less likely to happen now as it did when they first introduced the new system, but then again that can't be said for everyone right?
> 
> However my SA screwed mines on super tight! And let me do the same for the other side, no problems as of yet
> 
> As for buying on eBay... There's always that hesitance and worry that you're going to get a fake.


Congrats on your new love! I got a YG love in May & I did have  to tighten the screws but I think when my husband initially put it on, maybe it wasn't tight enough. Since I tightened it, it hasn't budged.. I really want another one to stack with It  I think I will bite the bullet & keep saving for another new one. I would like to have the old screw system but like you, I am afraid of getting a fake on e bay.


----------



## anne1218

WildRose89 said:


> Eek! I'm cringing just thinking of that, lol. If you're already planning to get a pre-owned bracelet from ebay, why don't you just get the bracelet with the old screw system? Much easier.


Do they still have the bracelet with the old screw system at the store?


----------



## emilyliuu

NSB said:


> Congrats on your new love! I got a YG love in May & I did have  to tighten the screws but I think when my husband initially put it on, maybe it wasn't tight enough. Since I tightened it, it hasn't budged.. I really want another one to stack with It  I think I will bite the bullet & keep saving for another new one. I would like to have the old screw system but like you, I am afraid of getting a fake on e bay.


Thanks ! I'm absolutely loving it! 
I think most of the problems really are from the initial screwing on the bracelet - it has to be tight on! 

Save up for another one! Which one do you plan on getting? I'm obsessed with the pictures of stacks and would love to buy another to stack as well.


----------



## NSB

emilyliuu said:


> Thanks ! I'm absolutely loving it!
> I think most of the problems really are from the initial screwing on the bracelet - it has to be tight on!
> 
> Save up for another one! Which one do you plan on getting? I'm obsessed with the pictures of stacks and would love to buy another to stack as well.


I can't decide between another plain YG or a plain RG. I love the 4 diamond but definitely don't see that in the budget- lol.


----------



## emilyliuu

NSB said:


> I can't decide between another plain YG or a plain RG. I love the 4 diamond but definitely don't see that in the budget- lol.


I love the plain RG, but I've seen the stack of the YG beside the RG and the RG is a subtle pink so there really doesn't seem to be much of a tone difference. I LOVE the 4 diamond as well, but it's not something I can afford right now... especially since the prices are going up so fast in such short time increments


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Peggician said:


> They are not limited edition/pieces


 


cupcake34 said:


> As far as I know, they are not a limited edition.


 


Bethc said:


> Yes, it was a limited edition about 2 years ago, but I was able to find one in my size last year, so there may be some still out there if you ask them to search around. And they have the old screw system!


 
Thanks guys!!


----------



## anne1218

So I went to the store to try on a few thing. I tried on the thin and the wide love ring. Then I changed my mind as I didn't  like the way it looks on my chubby finger so I looked at the trinity ring. I looked at the classic style, then the thin one then the stack of 5. Nothing stand out so I tries don the trinity classic again and again and again. So it came home with me. While I was there I also tried on the cuff and the bracelet. The cuff looks really weird on me for some reasons. I think it's the size of my wrist and it's also too oval for me. Tried the cuff in 16 and 17 both didn't look right. I also tried on the bangle. The 16 fits ok a bit snug but the 17 is bit big. Sigh. I can't decide. I also can't decide between the YG or the WG.


----------



## anne1218

The love ring


----------



## EMDOC

anne1218 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Got a question for you cuff and bracelet owners. I've been wanting to get a white gold love bracelet for awhile, but I've been reading so many horror story about the new screw system N how it is not secure like the old one. Then I was gonna go the eBay route and get a used one to be safe. But am scared of eBay as am not an experience Ebayer and doesn't want to risk loosing my money. Therefore I got an idea: I'm gonna get a cuff but in 3-4 sizes bigger and bend it to close the gap so it looks closer to a bangle but without the risk of the screw ... Your thoughts? Is it doable?



I agree with Darkangel. I have a cuff, and I never had to worry about it falling off. I do not think altering the cuff is the best idea anyway.


----------



## anne1218

For some strange reasons the cuff looks really off on me. Size 16 is too small but size 17 just doesn't fit nice either. It feels restricted and really odd so I decided am gonna come back for the bangle and pray that it stays and I just have to check it every 5 mins to make sure it stays. Now the dilemma is size 16 or 17. 16 cannot love past my knuckle 2 inches and 17 is a bit loose so it goes all the way down


----------



## CartierLVer

schadenfreude said:


> It's not a one-time deal, I have purchased multiple items at different times with the Red card without interest. It's been a while though and I wasn't sure if they were still offering that.



REALLY?!?! So if I have already paid for my account in full, I am able to make a purchase and not have to pay interest for the allotted time?!?! Im going to have to inquire with my SA about this! TY


----------



## **Chanel**

anne1218 said:


> So I went to the store to try on a few thing. I tried on the thin and the wide love ring. Then I changed my mind as I didn't  like the way it looks on my chubby finger so I looked at the trinity ring. I looked at the classic style, then the thin one then the stack of 5. Nothing stand out so I tries don the trinity classic again and again and again. So it came home with me. While I was there I also tried on the cuff and the bracelet. The cuff looks really weird on me for some reasons. I think it's the size of my wrist and it's also too oval for me. Tried the cuff in 16 and 17 both didn't look right. I also tried on the bangle. The 16 fits ok a bit snug but the 17 is bit big. Sigh. I can't decide. I also can't decide between the YG or the WG.



I love the Trinity on you, very elegant ! As for the Love bangle, I had the same problem with sizing. 16 fits ok, but a bit tight on my right wrist. 17 is a bit big, so my ideal size would be 16,5 .
I still decided to get the 17. I kept in mind that perhaps my wrist will swell in summer, which would probably make size 16 uncomfortable. Also, in case I would ever gain a lot of weight (I hope not but we never know..), I think 17 will still fit fine .
I also tried the cuff, but like you - I found it looked a bit weird on my wrist. I only tried one size for the cuff, so perhaps I would have changed my mind with a size smaller. But at that moment, I had a preference for the bangle anyway, so I didn't bother to ask for a smaller size cuff.


----------



## **Chanel**

Regarding the Cartier red card; here in the Netherlands, Cartier doesn't offer a red card at all.


----------



## schadenfreude

808AsianGuy said:


> REALLY?!?! So if I have already paid for my account in full, I am able to make a purchase and not have to pay interest for the allotted time?!?! Im going to have to inquire with my SA about this! TY



That's how I've used it in the past... I'll have to check with my local boutique also to see what they say about it currently.


----------



## anne1218

**Chanel** said:


> I love the Trinity on you, very elegant ! As for the Love bangle, I had the same problem with sizing. 16 fits ok, but a bit tight on my right wrist. 17 is a bit big, so my ideal size would be 16,5 .
> I still decided to get the 17. I kept in mind that perhaps my wrist will swell in summer, which would probably make size 16 uncomfortable. Also, in case I would ever gain a lot of weight (I hope not but we never know..), I think 17 will still fit fine .
> I also tried the cuff, but like you - I found it looked a bit weird on my wrist. I only tried one size for the cuff, so perhaps I would have changed my mind with a size smaller. But at that moment, I had a preference for the bangle anyway, so I didn't bother to ask for a smaller size cuff.


Yip, I think I'll get the 17 that way I can wear on my right hand too If I want for some room. Thanks!!


----------



## phillj12

anne1218 said:


> For some strange reasons the cuff looks really off on me. Size 16 is too small but size 17 just doesn't fit nice either. It feels restricted and really odd so I decided am gonna come back for the bangle and pray that it stays and I just have to check it every 5 mins to make sure it stays. Now the dilemma is size 16 or 17. 16 cannot love past my knuckle 2 inches and 17 is a bit loose so it goes all the way down




I had the same issue between a 16 and 17 and I purchased the 16 which, for me, was a HUGE mistake! It drove me crazy because i could feel the screws against my wrist! It looked great but wasn't right. Fortunately I was able to exchange for the 17! It felt amazing since it was roomy! I've been wearing for about a year now and I love it!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Need help deciding. My DH bought me a love necklace and I was wondering if I should exchange it for another Love Bracelet. Currently, I have the RG and was always thinking about getting a WH. What should I do.


----------



## pigleto972001

Y'all got the tiny wrists lol. I have the 18 

Been thinking I should go to cartier and get some screws. I've lost three!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Here is a pic of my RG. Do you all think I should get a WG to complete this? I'll upload a pic of the necklace too.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Also, call he crazy, but I think my current Love is too small. Do you all think that is the case?


----------



## emilyliuu

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Also, call he crazy, but I think my current Love is too small. Do you all think that is the case?


What size is your love? It doesn't look too small at all! Is it easily able to move around from your wrist to where you've situated it in the picture? 

Also I'm all for stacking !  I have a RG and I think the WG would look great with it.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

I don't even remember what size my love is. Got it 5 years ago. I just think it doesn't sit low enough when I compare it to other people's pic. I wish it is sitting where my diamond bracelet is at. What do you think? Maybe I should get the WG Love in a bigger size.


----------



## pigleto972001

Looks great. Mine sit about there. I think if you get different sizes they are hard to stack and could slide around each other. Both of mine are 18


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

C
	

		
			
		

		
	




Cartier diamond Love necklace from
DH. Can't decide to exchange for WG love or keep this. The necklace is really pretty though.


----------



## emilyliuu

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I don't even remember what size my love is. Got it 5 years ago. I just think it doesn't sit low enough when I compare it to other people's pic. I wish it is sitting where my diamond bracelet is at. What do you think? Maybe I should get the WG Love in a bigger size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387008


I think the area of where your love is sitting at is fine... I mean you don't want to shove it up your arm for it to leave marks! And the bigger it is, the more it's going to run up and down your arm throughout the day. I have a really really tiny wrist and even the 16 runs up and down my arm, but I'm okay with wherever it decides to be situated. 

Is there any reason why you don't like having the bracelet situated where your wrist is? 

I feel if you got the WG in a bigger size... it may look weird when it's stacked because the bracelets should be the same size when stacked on top of each other!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Thanks for the advice!! I sort of wanted a bigger size so it won't be too tight when I get older. After my DD, I wish my jewelry would be a tad bit bigger. 

I get what you all mean about the different size love bracelet. Maybe I should keep the necklace?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Jhoshopgirl said:


> C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387009
> 
> 
> Cartier diamond Love necklace from
> DH. Can't decide to exchange for WG love or keep this. The necklace is really pretty though.



This necklace is gorgeous!  I would not trade it.


----------



## elaina

^+1.  That's really pretty!


----------



## anne1218

+1 since u already have the WG bracelet I'd say keep the necklace. It's very pretty.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Jhoshopgirl said:


> C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387009
> 
> 
> Cartier diamond Love necklace from
> DH. Can't decide to exchange for WG love or keep this. The necklace is really pretty though.



Keep. It is pretty.


----------



## Kissmark

Just curious how much is the all pave Love bracelet? 30k?


----------



## **Chanel**

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I don't even remember what size my love is. Got it 5 years ago. I just think it doesn't sit low enough when I compare it to other people's pic. I wish it is sitting where my diamond bracelet is at. What do you think? Maybe I should get the WG Love in a bigger size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387008



I think it looks perfect on your wrist and I also love how you stacked it with your tennis bracelet .


----------



## **Chanel**

Jhoshopgirl said:


> C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387009
> 
> 
> Cartier diamond Love necklace from
> DH. Can't decide to exchange for WG love or keep this. The necklace is really pretty though.



What a beautiful and generous gift from your DH! I would keep it, it's very pretty!


----------



## **Chanel**

Kissmark said:


> Just curious how much is the all pave Love bracelet? 30k?



I don't know the price in USD, but in Europe the all pave in rose gold is approx 32.800,00 Euro. Yellow gold should be around the same price, while the all pave Love in white gold is more expensive. The white gold pave Love is currently approx 45.800,00 Euro.


----------



## bougainvillier

Kissmark said:


> Just curious how much is the all pave Love bracelet? 30k?




It's over 40k in the states


----------



## pigleto972001

The white gold one I think was 45k when I asked yesterday. The lady told me it doesn't screw on. There's a clip on the side. The white gold w four? Diamonds I think was 10.4. They're lovely


----------



## LVoeletters

What have you guys been layering with daily with your loves?? Besides another love I don't really know what will make me happy... Maybe some eternity bangles within the next two years


----------



## Harpertoo

LVoeletters said:


> What have you guys been layering with daily with your loves?? Besides another love I don't really know what will make me happy... Maybe some eternity bangles within the next two years


I'm wondering the same! (I have RG w/ 4 diamonds.)
I don't like the way my VCA bracelets feel with it, so I'm thinking a different bangle? Maybe a JUC?
So far I wear mine alone.


----------



## LVoeletters

Harpertoo said:


> I'm wondering the same! (I have RG w/ 4 diamonds.)
> I don't like the way my VCA bracelets feel with it, so I'm thinking a different bangle? Maybe a JUC?
> So far I wear mine alone.




I didn't like my 5 motif with the love either, especially since the mop is so fragile. I'm back and forth on JUC idk if it will fit into my overall collection/wishlist just yet... I've been wearing my love alone too when I don't pile on some bead bracelets... Lately I was thinking if maybe two rings on the same hand as the bangle would work... Like the love ring and panthere ring (the one that wraps around the finger)


----------



## anne1218

I really like the love bangle and been debating whether I should pull the plug.  It sure how I can justify to my husband on a $7k bracelet.


----------



## Harpertoo

LVoeletters said:


> I didn't like my 5 motif with the love either, especially since the mop is so fragile. I'm back and forth on JUC idk if it will fit into my overall collection/wishlist just yet... I've been wearing my love alone too when I don't pile on some bead bracelets... Lately I was thinking if maybe two rings on the same hand as the bangle would work... Like the love ring and panthere ring (the one that wraps around the finger)


Today I have my trinity ring on the same hand (right) as my Love and it feels like a lot for me....but I think I could get used to a panthere! They're divine!
 I'm considering a JUC ring for my right hand, but as you said, not sure it fits in the grand scheme....


----------



## pigleto972001

anne1218 said:


> I really like the love bangle and been debating whether I should pull the plug.  It sure how I can justify to my husband on a $7k bracelet.




The price is only headed upwards from here! And perhaps the boutique still has the interest free monthly plan. The SA at the boutique said there's a lady who has been looking at one for 15 years and hoping the price will go down. I don't think it will. Maybe just stay stagnant for a while. I understand your hubby's hesitation tho. I sure wish I had gotten the white gold bangle earlier!!


----------



## dialv

anne1218 if you love it convince him. lol wish it was that easy. What about a 5 year cost per wear type of equation.  7000 into 1825 days is $3.84/day. That is so reasonable.


----------



## allure244

dialv said:


> anne1218 if you love it convince him. lol wish it was that easy. What about a 5 year cost per wear type of equation.  7000 into 1825 days is $3.84/day. That is so reasonable.



Love this cost per wear analysis. I use it myself when mulling over large purchases.


----------



## pigleto972001

Agreed! And you will wear it daily


----------



## phillj12

dialv said:


> anne1218 if you love it convince him. lol wish it was that easy. What about a 5 year cost per wear type of equation.  7000 into 1825 days is $3.84/day. That is so reasonable.




LOL! So funny! It is true...the only other jewelry that I wear as much are my wedding band and engagement ring. So glad I was able to get my 4 diamond YG love last year!!! 

Re VCA and the love...I have a 5 motif and when I asked at VCA about wearing them together they said it was really sturdy...who knows, but I love them together and wear both once in a while, but def not daily (especially in winter when not many people can see my wrists).


----------



## anne1218

pigleto972001 said:


> The price is only headed upwards from here! And perhaps the boutique still has the interest free monthly plan. The SA at the boutique said there's a lady who has been looking at one for 15 years and hoping the price will go down. I don't think it will. Maybe just stay stagnant for a while. I understand your hubby's hesitation tho. I sure wish I had gotten the white gold bangle earlier!!


I know. Been looking at eBay but hesitant of getting one. Not sure how I'd react if I found out I paid $5k for a fake. But it's so costly


----------



## anne1218

dialv said:


> anne1218 if you love it convince him. lol wish it was that easy. What about a 5 year cost per wear type of equation.  7000 into 1825 days is $3.84/day. That is so reasonable.


I love this idea. Maybe I need to go from this angle to convince him


----------



## anne1218

They still have the red card promotion. Anything above $2500 interest free for 1 yr. after that it's 28.99%. I better pay it in a yr if that's the route I want to take. Sigh


----------



## pigleto972001

I know. I can definitely appreciate how much it is! If you love it and can pay it off in a year it will be worth it. I hope you can convince your hubby. Good luck


----------



## anne1218

Thank you thank u. I really wanted but on the other hand $7k is a lot of money. I can pay my property tax this yr and still have some left over lol.


----------



## EMDOC

dialv said:


> anne1218 if you love it convince him. lol wish it was that easy. What about a 5 year cost per wear type of equation.  7000 into 1825 days is $3.84/day. That is so reasonable.



Bravo!


----------



## Harpertoo

In my quest to wear other jewelry with my Love....Jennifer Fisher RG spike cuff + RG Love


----------



## andi

I hate to be a downer but I just got a repair quote on my Love!!!! OMG !!!!
Almost $4K!!!! I messed up the lock, screw, whatever it is.. Im in shock.


----------



## Jadewah

andi said:


> I hate to be a downer but I just got a repair quote on my Love!!!! OMG !!!!
> 
> Almost $4K!!!! I messed up the lock, screw, whatever it is.. Im in shock.




How did you mess it up? That must of been pretty bad.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Had new cords put on today


----------



## MillyT

Hi Cartier ladies, I know this is a love bracelet thread but does anyone happen to know the love wedding band price in France? DH is going to Paris (for a B-trip and I am not tagging along)next month. We planned to get it next year for our first anniversary but I wonder if we should take the opportunity to buy it over there. 

I am also not familiar with Cartier sizing. I am a Tiffany size 4.5 should I get Cartier size 48 (4.5 )? Thank you in advance!


----------



## JOJA

andi said:


> I hate to be a downer but I just got a repair quote on my Love!!!! OMG !!!!
> Almost $4K!!!! I messed up the lock, screw, whatever it is.. Im in shock.




What did they say is wrong with it to be that much to fix?  Can you put it through your insurance?  It almost pays to get a brand new one.  4k is INSANE!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Harpertoo said:


> Today I have my trinity ring on the same hand (right) as my Love and it feels like a lot for me....but I think I could get used to a panthere! They're divine!
> I'm considering a JUC ring for my right hand, but as you said, not sure it fits in the grand scheme....




May I ask which one you prefer wearing more? Trinity vs love? I originally when JUC came out wanted the ring but maybe because it hasn't been in eye sight I haven't craved it lately. With what I've seen in your collection it would definitely add variety! I always love what you post!


----------



## bougainvillier

MillyT said:


> Hi Cartier ladies, I know this is a love bracelet thread but does anyone happen to know the love wedding band price in France? DH is going to Paris (for a B-trip and I am not tagging along)next month. We planned to get it next year for our first anniversary but I wonder if we should take the opportunity to buy it over there.
> 
> I am also not familiar with Cartier sizing. I am a Tiffany size 4.5 should I get Cartier size 48 (4.5 )? Thank you in advance!




My experience is to get a size bigger. Since they are a bit thicker than thin ering or band. I'm 3.5 in my ering and got 47 which is 4. But I have the thicker version of it


----------



## MillyT

Thank you!



bougainvillier said:


> My experience is to get a size bigger. Since they are a bit thicker than thin ering or band. I'm 3.5 in my ering and got 47 which is 4. But I have the thicker version of it


----------



## Harpertoo

LVoeletters said:


> May I ask which one you prefer wearing more? Trinity vs love? I originally when JUC came out wanted the ring but maybe because it hasn't been in eye sight I haven't craved it lately. With what I've seen in your collection it would definitely add variety! I always love what you post!



For rings I like the Trinity (I don't have a Love ring, not sure that would make my list.)...but I think a JUC ring would be a good mix of edge and wearability. I tend to buy multiple piece from a range, but I'm not sure I'll buy any other Love pieces. You 're right, I probably need variety!


----------



## anne1218

Ladies, quick question regarding the love bracelet...I got offer the love in WG size 18 for $4150, it's from year 2007. Is that a good deal?  Also am assuming year 2007 is still the old screw system?  I've been wanting a love but icant justify the full price at the store now along with the stuff I've been reading about the bad new screw system. My preference is YG in size 16 or 17 but 18 might be too loose. But that seems like a good deal????


----------



## dizzy lizzy

Seemz like a good deal to me


----------



## anne1218

^^thx!!


----------



## anne1218

Ok so I finally pulled the plug and got the WG love for $4100 in size 18. I hope it Doesn't fit too big as I was sized at the store for a 16 but it feels a little restricted so I think17 would be better. Now that I got an 18 I hope an inch won't make that huge of a dif. Praying &#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911;


----------



## anne1218

Am late. Some one pulled the plug 2 seconds before me and bought the bracelet. Argh!! Now there's one 2005 for $4080 not sure about that one


----------



## alana40

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I don't even remember what size my love is. Got it 5 years ago. I just think it doesn't sit low enough when I compare it to other people's pic. I wish it is sitting where my diamond bracelet is at. What do you think? Maybe I should get the WG Love in a bigger size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387008


 
Hello, what size diamonds are on your tennis bracelet and what setting is it?? Can you please post a closed up photos of the bracelet if u can, thks....thinking of getting one made for myself to go with my Love as well... many thks in advance


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Not sure about the size of the diamonds, but it is a Kwiat bracelet. I am going to make the bracelet shorter to match the love.


----------



## Dilostyle

Sweetyqbk said:


> Had new cords put on today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2390715


Love the look.  Are your loves the same size?  From the angle it looks as if they are different sizes.


----------



## alana40

Jhoshopgirl said:


> View attachment 2392361
> 
> 
> Not sure about the size of the diamonds, but it is a Kwiat bracelet. I am going to make the bracelet shorter to match the love.


Thank you so much, ur tennis bracelet sure looks great with ur LOVE..


----------



## Lots love

Did anyone ever notice if the older love bracelets have a different colors to them verse the newer style love mean shades of the gold I see some older ones and the gold seems darker then the newer ones


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

alana40 said:


> Thank you so much, ur tennis bracelet sure looks great with ur LOVE..




Thanks!!! It is 2ct tw from Nordstrom. Got it on sale. I think it makes the love stand out more without over doing it.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Lots love said:


> Did anyone ever notice if the older love bracelets have a different colors to them verse the newer style love mean shades of the gold I see some older ones and the gold seems darker then the newer ones




I noticed that my RG love is a little bit note yellow than the newer RG love. Got mine 8 years ago. Wow. What a long time.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

pigleto972001 said:


> Looks great. Mine sit about there. I think if you get different sizes they are hard to stack and could slide around each other. Both of mine are 18




Just went to Cartier and they said I would need to get another 16. Do you think it will be too tight in the future? Thanks!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

I'm not sure if they would unless you gain weight perhaps. I had to give my mom my WG cuff after I lost some weight and it kept flipping around on my wrist. 

I think if you get a different size to your current one they would probably scratch each other up. I don't know if any members here have two differently sized ones. Hope this helps you some!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

pigleto972001 said:


> I'm not sure if they would unless you gain weight perhaps. I had to give my mom my WG cuff after I lost some weight and it kept flipping around on my wrist.
> 
> I think if you get a different size to your current one they would probably scratch each other up. I don't know if any members here have two differently sized ones. Hope this helps you some!




Thanks Pigleto972001! I am thinking maybe I should keep the Love necklace. My husband thinks I should only get another Love if I get the same 16. I am just afraid I will gain some weight if I plan to have another child.

Thank you!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes keep the necklace. It is beautiful!!!! The WG can wait for another day !


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes keep the necklace. It is beautiful!!!! The WG can wait for another day !




Thanks for all your help! Really appreciate it.


----------



## Lots love

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I noticed that my RG love is a little bit note yellow than the newer RG love. Got mine 8 years ago. Wow. What a long time.




When you say love is a little bite note yellow so what do u mean please I have the rg and  I love my love I hope someday to get another one I was wondering if there is any different beside new screw system I was wondering about the color ten years ago verse now


----------



## Lots love

alana40 said:


> Thank you so much, ur tennis bracelet sure looks great with ur LOVE..




How long have you had yours it looks nice


----------



## FlyingDutchmen

Hey Guys. I'm new here. I just need help with a Cartier Love Bracelet 18k Gold Electroplated l, I'm looking at. I'm aware that there was a time that Cartier did make a electroplated bracelet in the 70s. But this seller says it's from 1997. So I don't know if it's really Cartier. If anyone would please help me out. I will greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

I had my love for about 8 years now and when I compare it to a new RG Love, you can see it has more yellow undertone. Just went last week and that was the first thing I noticed. They said it is normal.


----------



## Lots love

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I had my love for about 8 years now and when I compare it to a new RG Love, you can see it has more yellow undertone. Just went last week and that was the first thing I noticed. They said it is normal.




I've read that they after tim change to less pink more yellow


----------



## anne1218

Does any body have an idea if the bracelet with the marker of FM5146 is what year? I want to have an idea of the year of production to know how old it's been around and whether it's old or new screws. Thanks much!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Lots love said:


> I've read that they after tim change to less pink more yellow




My RG is almost the same gold as my YG. It's about 5 years old.


----------



## alana40

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Thanks!!! It is 2ct tw from Nordstrom. Got it on sale. I think it makes the love stand out more without over doing it.


 
only 2ct TW !! WOW it looks great. I bought a tennis bracelet just for the diamonds to be re model in prong setting, each diamonds est 0.16ct total of 34 stones.


----------



## Kissmark

Those who wear the their love with a tennis bracelet, does the love get scratched up badly by the tennis bracelet?


----------



## Onthego

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Just went to Cartier and they said I would need to get another 16. Do you think it will be too tight in the future? Thanks!!!




Hi, just to give you my experience. I already had my kids long time ago and have actually lost 10 pounds in the last 6 months. I have ways had small wrists. I got a 17 because I could wiggle out of it. But but it is a little tiny big because kinda slides down toward my wrist. But the beauty is I can take it off. But 2 months ago I got a 16 much more comfortable when on but I have to keep it on and it is scratched up a bit. I do not wear them both together. But I really want to wear both together. So I would get another 17 for me so I can slide them off if I need to or want to and be able to wear both my 17 together. This is just my point of view and what I think works for me. Good luck. If you want to wear them together get another 16, but yes having 2 of the same size would probably be a tighter fit just like wider rings are always tighter.HTH.


----------



## Onthego

Kissmark said:


> Those who wear the their love with a tennis bracelet, does the love get scratched up badly by the tennis bracelet?




I love the look if the tennis bracelet, but have you ever thought of a thin bangle with diamonds the same shape and size of your love?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Dilostyle said:


> Love the look.  Are your loves the same size?  From the angle it looks as if they are different sizes.




Yes same size 17's


----------



## AuthenticChanel

Hello, could someone please direct me to where I could have my Cartier bracelet authenticated on this forum?  Thanks so much!


----------



## anne1218

Can someone help me with this bracelet? I'd like to know what year this is. TIA


----------



## anne1218

Sorry here's the link

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cartier-18K...8892?pt=US_Fine_Bracelets&hash=item417905d24c


----------



## eevster

Hello,

If I have a 16 cm wrist what size should I go for? (Love bracelet)
Not sure if a size 17 or is better 18. I do not want it to slide off but at the same time do not want it too tight.

Thank you for your help !


----------



## NSB

eevster said:


> Hello,
> 
> If I have a 16 cm wrist what size should I go for? (Love bracelet)
> Not sure if a size 17 or is better 18. I do not want it to slide off but at the same time do not want it too tight.
> 
> Thank you for your help !


I have a 15 cm wrist. I have a size 17. I could have done the 16 but the SA recommended the 17 to allow for summer swelling. I'm so glad I got the 17. I think it would have felt too tight for me this past summer. I got it in May. Hope this helps! Also, there is no way mine would slide off. Good luck! I am already wanting a second to stack with it


----------



## radio_shrink

anne1218 said:


> Sorry here's the link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cartier-18K...8892?pt=US_Fine_Bracelets&hash=item417905d24c


Hey it looks real to me! Try posting in the Authenticate this sticky for more responses!


----------



## AuthenticChanel

Hello gals, I've tried posting on the Jewlery Box Cartier thread but seems no response...could anyone help me to authenticate this Cartier bracelet I just purchased on Poshmark? Thank you!

https://poshmark.com/listing/52642f82e4ebea2b4705e8c9


----------



## Lots love

Why don't u call Cartier directly give them the serial number and they can tell u


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Just wanted to share my Love pave necklace. Do you think you all would get annoyed if the pendant keeps on flipping over to the non- pave side?


----------



## anne1218

radio_shrink said:


> Hey it looks real to me! Try posting in the Authenticate this sticky for more responses!


Thank you. I did but no responses


----------



## anne1218

Lots love said:


> Why don't u call Cartier directly give them the serial number and they can tell u


Good question, I just assumed that they wouldn't give that info easily over the phone. So depending on what that year is, it's going for $4999 I think I can get it for around $4500. Comparing that to the rose gold one same size in year 2012 for $5000. Which do u guys think would be a better deal? I've been reading so much about the new screw system am a bit scared getting it but seems like a good deal for only a year old...such dilemma. I've never been this indecisive on an item. Not even with my diamond ring. Sigh &#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56875;


----------



## wendy_bruin

Jhoshopgirl said:


> View attachment 2394912
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my Love pave necklace. Do you think you all would get annoyed if the pendant keeps on flipping over to the non- pave side?



I have the same pendant. It seems like it is in the pave side only 50% of the time no matter what I do.  It's quite annoying in the beginning but I have gotten used to it.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

wendy_bruin said:


> I have the same pendant. It seems like it is in the pave side only 50% of the time no matter what I do.  It's quite annoying in the beginning but I have gotten used to it.




Do you love it? I was contemplating whether to get something else. It was first another Love, but decided I can't stack with another size. I currently have 16 and feels like it is a bit tight.


----------



## Lots love

anne1218 said:


> Good question, I just assumed that they wouldn't give that info easily over the phone. So depending on what that year is, it's going for $4999 I think I can get it for around $4500. Comparing that to the rose gold one same size in year 2012 for $5000. Which do u guys think would be a better deal? I've been reading so much about the new screw system am a bit scared getting it but seems like a good deal for only a year old...such dilemma. I've never been this indecisive on an item. Not even with my diamond ring. Sigh í*½í¸±í*½í¸«




Oh I didn't know u needed the year for them to tell u wow well either way I hope it works out for u I have the new screw system and no problems at all I like the new system better I have the rg love I love it I see the pictures of the wg I had it looks after awhile and u can see the scratches more I just prefer yg or wg if u look at other peoples picture u see what I mean


----------



## anne1218

^^ thank you.


----------



## Lots love

anne1218 said:


> ^^ thank you.




Welcome good luck go for what u really want be careful when buying on eBay there's a lot of good and I mean good copies out there buyers beware


----------



## anne1218

Shoot!! This is why I'm still debating. I'm only looking at sellers with a store and got ton of feedback and sold cartier bracelets or cartier items before. But still, I've never had any good results from buying there. Maybe I should just take advantage of the red card and pull the plug that way


----------



## wendy_bruin

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Do you love it? I was contemplating whether to get something else. It was first another Love, but decided I can't stack with another size. I currently have 16 and feels like it is a bit tight.



While I do love the Love pendant, I wished that it either stays on the pave side more often, or they have the pave on both sides (not sure if that's even possible). 

This Love pendant is part of my rotation of pendants. My Tiffany Victoria pendant and this Love one are getting the most playtime out of everything I have.


----------



## AuthenticChanel

Lots love said:


> Why don't u call Cartier directly give them the serial number and they can tell u



Hi dear, I'm sorry, I wasn't sure if your comment was for me? Thank you!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

wendy_bruin said:


> While I do love the Love pendant, I wished that it either stays on the pave side more often, or they have the pave on both sides (not sure if that's even possible).
> 
> This Love pendant is part of my rotation of pendants. My Tiffany Victoria pendant and this Love one are getting the most playtime out of everything I have.




Great to hear! I was debating on whether or not I should get a 33 ballon or something else. My necklace doesn't seem to stay on the pave side at all. It is sort of annoying, but the pave side is so pretty though.


----------



## Onthego

Hello Everyone. Has anyone had an issue of not getting the authenticity card?
Long story short, 2 months ago my DH bought me one in Paris. It was sort of a surprise and in the craziness of it all didn't check for the authenticity card like I did with the one from last year. So yesterday I realized I think I never got one. Bought it at the boutique I have the receipt and I have already emailed the SA. They should be able to provide one for me right? Really want that card for my records. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Lux_Mommy

Onthego said:


> Hello Everyone. Has anyone had an issue of not getting the authenticity card?
> Long story short, 2 months ago my DH bought me one in Paris. It was sort of a surprise and in the craziness of it all didn't check for the authenticity card like I did with the one from last year. So yesterday I realized I think I never got one. Bought it at the boutique I have the receipt and I have already emailed the SA. They should be able to provide one for me right? Really want that card for my records. Thanks for any input.




It should be no issue. I forgot to get the coa on an item I bought a few months ago, so I called and they mailed it right out.


----------



## Lots love

anne1218 said:


> Shoot!! This is why I'm still debating. I'm only looking at sellers with a store and got ton of feedback and sold cartier bracelets or cartier items before. But still, I've never had any good results from buying there. Maybe I should just take advantage of the red card and pull the plug that way




If u can I would then u have peace of mind figure if it fits your budget and if so go for it have u decided on the color


----------



## Lots love

AuthenticChanel said:


> Hi dear, I'm sorry, I wasn't sure if your comment was for me? Thank you!




No it was not thank u for replaying


----------



## anne1218

Lots love said:


> If u can I would then u have peace of mind figure if it fits your budget and if so go for it have u decided on the color


Tough decision. Gotta mull it over again to see. Thanks!!


----------



## Harpertoo

Has anyone had to get an appraisal from Cartier to insure their Love?
My insurance agent emailed me that they need an appraisal from Cartier (with diamond specs.) which I find sort of annoying because I brought in all the Cartier docs when I received the bracelet.


----------



## Lots love

anne1218 said:


> Tough decision. Gotta mull it over again to see. Thanks!!




I know I wanted something that not to many people have what I would do is go to the store try them on see which one u like the best against your skin second which fits your other jewelry colors u have on went to see what color means I  the Cartier store there're Trinity ring has meaning for the colors that they have yellow gold and white and the Rosegold I pick the rose I love it my second choice is yellow keep me posted please can't Waite to see you on your new love


----------



## anne1218

I really hope I can get it before year end. When I was at the store I asked the SA if I can try it on again for sizing and color and she refused. She said if she put it on I have to buy. Sigh   So I couldn't really tell how the color looks against my skin


----------



## EMDOC

Onthego said:


> Hello Everyone. Has anyone had an issue of not getting the authenticity card?
> Long story short, 2 months ago my DH bought me one in Paris. It was sort of a surprise and in the craziness of it all didn't check for the authenticity card like I did with the one from last year. So yesterday I realized I think I never got one. Bought it at the boutique I have the receipt and I have already emailed the SA. They should be able to provide one for me right? Really want that card for my records. Thanks for any input.



When I bought my first cartier piece nearly 5 years ago I didn't get an authenticity card. I never knew I was supposed to have one until I joined this forum 3 years ago. I went back and checked and realized the SA never gave it to me. Then when I bought my first love, the SA at the same boutique forgot to give me one again. I was well informed and went back and requested it.


----------



## Lux_Mommy

Harpertoo said:


> Has anyone had to get an appraisal from Cartier to insure their Love?
> My insurance agent emailed me that they need an appraisal from Cartier (with diamond specs.) which I find sort of annoying because I brought in all the Cartier docs when I received the bracelet.




I just had to go in and get three valuation reports, as they had all gone up in value and my insurance wanted updated values. It was not a big deal, Cartier was great and did it right away.


----------



## Onthego

Lux_Mommy said:


> It should be no issue. I forgot to get the coa on an item I bought a few months ago, so I called and they mailed it right out.



Thank you, I will call tomorrow.


----------



## AuthenticChanel

AuthenticChanel said:


> Hello gals, I've tried posting on the Jewlery Box Cartier thread but seems no response...could anyone help me to authenticate this Cartier bracelet I just purchased on Poshmark? Thank you!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/52642f82e4ebea2b4705e8c9




Hi there, I'm not sure if I had posted this in the wrong thread...but could any of you offer your expert advice on  the authenticity of above Love bracelet I purchased?  I would be very grateful, thank you so much!!


----------



## Lots love

anne1218 said:


> I really hope I can get it before year end. When I was at the store I asked the SA if I can try it on again for sizing and color and she refused. She said if she put it on I have to buy. Sigh   So I couldn't really tell how the color looks against my skin




Well u can do is put them next to your skin then see I'm surprised they front display ones that you can put on you should have the manager sometime they will allow you too or she can separate the two pieces and put half the one on with all the money you spend the should accommodate you to ridiculous


----------



## Suzie

anne1218 said:


> I really hope I can get it before year end. When I was at the store I asked the SA if I can try it on again for sizing and color and she refused. She said if she put it on I have to buy. Sigh   So I couldn't really tell how the color looks against my skin


That is a lot of rubbish, if you are going to spend a lot of money you need to see how the bracelet looks on your arm.

6 months before I purchased mine I went into the store and tried the WG on, the one I was interested in and also the SA insisted that I try the pave one on, wow, it is amazing but about $50,000 above my budget!


----------



## Suzie

anne1218 said:


> I really hope I can get it before year end. When I was at the store I asked the SA if I can try it on again for sizing and color and she refused. She said if she put it on I have to buy. Sigh   So I couldn't really tell how the color looks against my skin



I also think you should call the store and speak to the manager and complain about the lack of service. I mean really we are spending a lot of money so you have to know how jewellery looks on you. What person spends $5000-$10,000 on an item and can't try it on???


----------



## xblackxstarx

When I purchased my love in London they just assumed I'd need to try them on they got them out and undone a few in different sizes without me needing to ask however we had phoned in advance to let them know we would be there that day looking to purchase a love bracelet


----------



## Harpertoo

Lux_Mommy said:


> I just had to go in and get three valuation reports, as they had all gone up in value and my insurance wanted updated values. It was not a big deal, Cartier was great and did it right away.


Thanks!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Suzie said:


> That is a lot of rubbish, if you are going to spend a lot of money you need to see how the bracelet looks on your arm.
> 
> 6 months before I purchased mine I went into the store and tried the WG on, the one I was interested in and also the SA insisted that I try the pave one on, wow, it is amazing but about $50,000 above my budget!



I agree. I went into the store and they said I could try a sizer, I didn't push though. The sizer 16 was sort of big though, and I have heard that they don't size the same as the bracelet. So I was a little annoyed. But I didn't say anything, so my fault.


----------



## surfergirljen

Lots love said:


> Well u can do is put them next to your skin then see I'm surprised they front display ones that you can put on you should have the manager sometime they will allow you too or she can separate the two pieces and put half the one on with all the money you spend the should accommodate you to ridiculous



That's crazy. My SA screws new ones right on my wrist. She just does it very carefully! The sizing samples they have (metal ones on a keyring) are great but I would ask for another SA or walk out if they wouldn't let me try one on!


----------



## beachy10

I've had some SAs let me try on the Love and others not. The ones that know me let me try it on no problem. So makes me wonder if this is a company policy or if it varies from SA to SA. I just don't understand why they wouldn't let everyone try it on.


----------



## pigleto972001

When cartier was at nm the salesperson said I couldn't try it on because then it became mine. In retrospect that's prob why I got the WG cuff instead of the bangle, which I still kinda rue to this day. Although my mother enjoys the cuff now


----------



## anne1218

Yah they tried the sizing one on me for size but wouldn't let me try the real one on my wrist   She told me if she put it on I have to pay for it and since I wasn't  ready so I just said no thanks. So not sure if I should go for the 16 or 17 since I swell easily when I eat salty food and also in the summer time. Guessing game at this point for me and the closest store is like 55 miles one way.


----------



## Lots love

anne1218 said:


> Yah they tried the sizing one on me for size but wouldn't let me try the real one on my wrist   She told me if she put it on I have to pay for it and since I wasn't  ready so I just said no thanks. So not sure if I should go for the 16 or 17 since I swell easily when I eat salty food and also in the summer time. Guessing game at this point for me and the closest store is like 55 miles one way.




What size did your wrist measure


----------



## Lots love

Lots love said:


> What size did your wrist measure




What color do u like


----------



## anne1218

White gold and it's between 16 and 17


----------



## Lots love

anne1218 said:


> White gold and it's between 16 and 17




See I asking is I they measured me at 16.5 so I got 18 to me it's small I look at other people there Bracelet seems to go down further down there on the mine does I just find  know why getting back to u u know that u have to wg redipped with platinum covering every couple of months so it keeps that color that's why I didn't get it cause they but a platinum cover over the wg which requires u to have it redipped which cost about hundred dollars I know someone who has the wg and she has it done every 6montjdz


----------



## afsweet

When I went to try on bracelets in London, the SA was more than happy to let me try on multiple sizes. Maybe she was so helpful because she was new? She let me try on at least 4 different bracelets (some with diamonds), and she was no expert on the screw system so it did take quite awhile. She didn't let me try them on the same wrist where I was wearing my own bracelets (normal since they could scratch), but the bracelets I tried on were all brand new, not sizers.


----------



## bougainvillier

I couldn't believe SA refuses to let people try them on. Guess how would that sale go from that point? Twice I went in, they let me try on. Even offered the paved one. Given that I was obviously not ready for the paved one, I left pretty happy with their service. But true, they suggested not to wear on the wrist with other bracelets. But that's a no brainer.


----------



## MyDogTink

I just purchased the cuff in St. Maarten. The SA let me try on different sizes and metals. I hope I picked the right size. I chose the white gold but have to admit that I love Cartier's rose gold, perhaps even more than the yellow gold.


----------



## luvmydiego

I am looking to purchase a WG with 4 diamonds bracelet.  Unfortunately I do not have a Cartier in my state or any store that carries the Love bracelet. So I will have to purchase online. Does anyone know on average what size a 7" wrist would wear? Above my wrist bone is a little smaller just under 6.5" I am thinking a 19 maybe.

Also does anyone know if purchasing online will then save on sales tax?

I adore everyones beautiful collections.


----------



## NSB

luvmydiego said:


> I am looking to purchase a WG with 4 diamonds bracelet.  Unfortunately I do not have a Cartier in my state or any store that carries the Love bracelet. So I will have to purchase online. Does anyone know on average what size a 7" wrist would wear? Above my wrist bone is a little smaller just under 6.5" I am thinking a 19 maybe.
> 
> Also does anyone know if purchasing online will then save on sales tax?
> 
> I adore everyones beautiful collections.


My husband purchased my bracelet from the Atlanta Cartier. There is no boutique where I live in TN so they didn't charge sales tax  I have a 5 3/4 inch wrist & have a size 17. I tried on the 16 sizer along with the 17. I could have done the 16 but the SA recommended the 17 to account for summer swelling. I'm so glad I went a little bigger. Hope that helps.


----------



## Lots love

luvmydiego said:


> I am looking to purchase a WG with 4 diamonds bracelet.  Unfortunately I do not have a Cartier in my state or any store that carries the Love bracelet. So I will have to purchase online. Does anyone know on average what size a 7" wrist would wear? Above my wrist bone is a little smaller just under 6.5" I am thinking a 19 maybe.
> 
> Also does anyone know if purchasing online will then save on sales tax?
> 
> I adore everyones beautiful collections.




I have the same size wrist as u I want with the 18 it fit perfect not to big or small u don't want it flopping around on your wrist it will scratch it all up so hi with that size as for online u can exchange or return but u do pay tax


----------



## Lots love

Lots love said:


> See I asking is I they measured me at 16.5 so I got 18 to me it's small I look at other people there Bracelet seems to go down further down there on the mine does I just find  know why getting back to u u know that u have to wg redipped with platinum covering every couple of months so it keeps that color that's why I didn't get it cause they but a platinum cover over the wg which requires u to have it redipped which cost about hundred dollars I know someone who has the wg and she has it done every 6montjdz




I called the store they told me it's not supposed to go down on that it's not supposed to go that much passed your wrist bone so thank u anyway I'm glad I called for peace of mind


----------



## anne1218

Lots love said:


> See I asking is I they measured me at 16.5 so I got 18 to me it's small I look at other people there Bracelet seems to go down further down there on the mine does I just find  know why getting back to u u know that u have to wg redipped with platinum covering every couple of months so it keeps that color that's why I didn't get it cause they but a platinum cover over the wg which requires u to have it redipped which cost about hundred dollars I know someone who has the wg and she has it done every 6montjdz


I meant yellow gold. I want a 17 yellow gold although all of my jewelry are white gold


----------



## phillj12

anne1218 said:


> I meant yellow gold. I want a 17 yellow gold although all of my jewelry are white gold




I have a 4 diamond YG Love and all of my other jewelry, until this, was WG/platinum. I was between a 16 and 17 and am SO happy with the 17! I had the 16 for a while and i could feel the screws on my wrist and it drove me crazy! The 17 is a little looser than I wanted, but I love It and love that it's so comfortable!


----------



## Suzie

Lots love said:


> See I asking is I they measured me at 16.5 so I got 18 to me it's small I look at other people there Bracelet seems to go down further down there on the mine does I just find  know why getting back to u u know that u have to wg redipped with platinum covering every couple of months so it keeps that color that's why I didn't get it cause they but a platinum cover over the wg which requires u to have it redipped which cost about hundred dollars I know someone who has the wg and she has it done every 6montjdz


What do you mean you have to get WG re dipped every couple of months??

I have a WG 4 diamond and have had it for about 6 months and there is no problem at all, still shiny!!


----------



## anne1218

phillj12 said:


> I have a 4 diamond YG Love and all of my other jewelry, until this, was WG/platinum. I was between a 16 and 17 and am SO happy with the 17! I had the 16 for a while and i could feel the screws on my wrist and it drove me crazy! The 17 is a little looser than I wanted, but I love It and love that it's so comfortable!


Thanks. I'm leaning towards the 17 as well for summer swelling and also in case my wrist gets bigger lol


----------



## Lots love

Suzie said:


> What do you mean you have to get WG re dipped every couple of months??
> 
> 
> 
> I have a WG 4 diamond and have had it for about 6 months and there is no problem at all, still shiny!!




I had a friend in the Jewerly business who went to show and SA told her that the white gold has to be redipped that's how your bracelet is shining it has a coating of platinum on it they do that with all white gold or they dip it in rhodium u didn't know that she also has customer comes in to have it done she told me not to get that color for that reason I'm not spending money to maintain the platinum covering on it and keep color and shine that's to much


----------



## Lots love

anne1218 said:


> I meant yellow gold. I want a 17 yellow gold although all of my jewelry are white gold




Oh I'm glad you got it yg you got to show us pictures can't wait to see


----------



## MyDogTink

Suzie said:


> What do you mean you have to get WG re dipped every couple of months??
> 
> I have a WG 4 diamond and have had it for about 6 months and there is no problem at all, still shiny!!



When I purchased my WG cuff last week the SA said the WG has to be re-dipped with rhodium every few years. He said the yellow and rose gold are less maintained because they don't have to be re-dipped. However I was speaking to someone who has her WG bracelet for twenty years and has never taken it off or had it re-dipped.


----------



## Lots love

MyDogTink said:


> When I purchased my WG cuff last week the SA said the WG has to be re-dipped with rhodium every few years. He said the yellow and rose gold are less maintained because they don't have to be re-dipped. However I was speaking to someone who has her WG bracelet for twenty years and has never taken it off or had it re-dipped.




I think the ones they made twenty years ago probably don't needed they might have used different combination of metals then they probably change the metals they use now like everything else things change on how things r made verse back then u know what I mean


----------



## Suzie

MyDogTink said:


> When I purchased my WG cuff last week the SA said the WG has to be re-dipped with rhodium every few years. He said the yellow and rose gold are less maintained because they don't have to be re-dipped. However I was speaking to someone who has her WG bracelet for twenty years and has never taken it off or had it re-dipped.



I wasn't told when I bought mine. I guess I will just see how it goes.


----------



## phillj12

Suzie said:


> I wasn't told when I bought mine. I guess I will just see how it goes.




When I purchased my 4 diamond YG they told me the WG with diamonds has to be red oped every few years to maintain its shine...but I'm sure you can do without. I am fairly certain it had to do with the diamonds, not the WG...


----------



## Suzie

phillj12 said:


> When I purchased my 4 diamond YG they told me the WG with diamonds has to be red oped every few years to maintain its shine...but I'm sure you can do without. I am fairly certain it had to do with the diamonds, not the WG...



I get my yellow gold rings dipped to make them look like WG.


----------



## Lux_Mommy

I have both the WG only and the WG with diamonds. Only my WG with diamonds needs to be re rhodium plates about once every 2-5 years depending on the natural skin oils of the wearer and if you want it to maintain a very white color (no different than a platinum or white gold wedding rig). My two bracelets have slightly different coloring since the rhodium playing of the diamond bracelet gives it a whiter color. The other is more grayish.


----------



## Lots love

Lux_Mommy said:


> I have both the WG only and the WG with diamonds. Only my WG with diamonds needs to be re rhodium plates about once every 2-5 years depending on the natural skin oils of the wearer and if you want it to maintain a very white color (no different than a platinum or white gold wedding rig). My two bracelets have slightly different coloring since the rhodium playing of the diamond bracelet gives it a whiter color. The other is more grayish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2401125




Thank u for shaing your loves r beautiful I see what u mean so it's only the one with diamond I wonder why that one and not both


----------



## Lots love

Suzie said:


> I wasn't told when I bought mine. I guess I will just see how it goes.




I think if my memory serves me right u got the one with diamond how does it look so far u got the new system how do u like it verse the old system


----------



## Lots love

I really like white gd more then the yellow I was hoping to get another one I wanted the white will see


----------



## Lux_Mommy

For reference my loves are both over 5 years old... They age extremely well!


----------



## Lots love

Lux_Mommy said:


> For reference my loves are both over 5 years old... They age extremely well!




They look amazing on


----------



## MyDogTink

Lux_Mommy said:


> I have both the WG only and the WG with diamonds. Only my WG with diamonds needs to be re rhodium plates about once every 2-5 years depending on the natural skin oils of the wearer and if you want it to maintain a very white color (no different than a platinum or white gold wedding rig). My two bracelets have slightly different coloring since the rhodium playing of the diamond bracelet gives it a whiter color. The other is more grayish.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I've never had any of my WG jewelry re-dipped. Now I go to sleep dreaming of the cuff in rose gold. I wonder if RG is a good choice since it turns to YG with time.  Does Cartier re-dip their RG bracelets? I was TRYING to save for a rolex but the RG cuff may get in the way!


----------



## Suzie

Lots love said:


> I think if my memory serves me right u got the one with diamond how does it look so far u got the new system how do u like it verse the old system



It looks great, I have had no problems with the screw system. I don't know about the old system as i only have 1 love bracelet so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Suzie

Lux_Mommy said:


> I have both the WG only and the WG with diamonds. Only my WG with diamonds needs to be re rhodium plates about once every 2-5 years depending on the natural skin oils of the wearer and if you want it to maintain a very white color (no different than a platinum or white gold wedding rig). My two bracelets have slightly different coloring since the rhodium playing of the diamond bracelet gives it a whiter color. The other is more grayish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2401125



Great photo, your bracelets are stunning.


----------



## luvmydiego

NSB said:


> My husband purchased my bracelet from the Atlanta Cartier. There is no boutique where I live in TN so they didn't charge sales tax  I have a 5 3/4 inch wrist & have a size 17. I tried on the 16 sizer along with the 17. I could have done the 16 but the SA recommended the 17 to account for summer swelling. I'm so glad I went a little bigger. Hope that helps.



Thank you for the reply, I appreciate the info. Can I ask by going to the 17 does it slide up and down a lot?



Lots love said:


> I have the same size wrist as u I want with the 18 it fit perfect not to big or small u don't want it flopping around on your wrist it will scratch it all up so hi with that size as for online u can exchange or return but u do pay tax



Thank you for the info. I was hoping maybe since I am in a state that didn't have a boutique or even a store that carries Cartier jewelry it would spare the tax, oh well. I think I could do the 18 as I did print out the sizer. I am afraid of summer swelling though as It can get humid where I live. I also don't want it too loose. Thanks again for reply.

I really wish I could physically try one on as it is not a cheap bracelet, and I want to be sure. Is there a rough standard of how much space between bracelet and wrist determines type of fit?  I can not wait to get this bracelet, but keep going over what size.


----------



## beachy10

luvmydiego said:


> I am looking to purchase a WG with 4 diamonds bracelet. Unfortunately I do not have a Cartier in my state or any store that carries the Love bracelet. So I will have to purchase online. Does anyone know on average what size a 7" wrist would wear? Above my wrist bone is a little smaller just under 6.5" I am thinking a 19 maybe.
> 
> Also does anyone know if purchasing online will then save on sales tax?
> 
> I adore everyones beautiful collections.


 
The benefit of buying online is that you can return easily. If you buy in stores you only get a store credit.


----------



## xblackxstarx

The new screw system on mine is so good I haven't adjusted it since the day it was screws on just inner a year ago  and I don't baby my jewellery I bang it alot


----------



## Lots love

luvmydiego said:


> Thank you for the reply, I appreciate the info. Can I ask by going to the 17 does it slide up and down a lot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the info. I was hoping maybe since I am in a state that didn't have a boutique or even a store that carries Cartier jewelry it would spare the tax, oh well. I think I could do the 18 as I did print out the sizer. I am afraid of summer swelling though as It can get humid where I live. I also don't want it too loose. Thanks again for reply.
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish I could physically try one on as it is not a cheap bracelet, and I want to be sure. Is there a rough standard of how much space between bracelet and wrist determines type of fit?  I can not wait to get this bracelet, but keep going over what size.




I know your last message u said u measure 16-5 so did I and I went with 18 I really believe it will be fine I find that I'm able to move it to my other hand too so good luck can't Waite to see pictures


----------



## phillj12

Lots love said:


> I know your last message u said u measure 16-5 so did I and I went with 18 I really believe it will be fine I find that I'm able to move it to my other hand too so good luck can't Waite to see pictures




If your wrist is 16.5cm a 17 would be very tight! The screws stick out on the inside too, making it even smaller. My wrist was 14.75cm and the size 16 drove me nuts, I could feel the screws, and the bracelet would stick to me, especially in the heat! The 17 is slightly large on me but super comfy! I think the 18 would be perfect for you!


----------



## LVoeletters

How do you guys like the look of wearing the ring with the bracelet on the same hand?


----------



## bougainvillier

LVoeletters said:


> How do you guys like the look of wearing the ring with the bracelet on the same hand?



I would love to know as well as I am planning to get a YG bracelet to go with my YG love ring.


----------



## Lux_Mommy

bougainvillier said:


> I would love to know as well as I am planning to get a YG bracelet to go with my YG love ring.




I like it a lot. I have the WG diamond ring and the WG wedding band and often wear it on the same hand that I wear my bracelets.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

LVoeletters said:


> How do you guys like the look of wearing the ring with the bracelet on the same hand?



I love this look, the classic-sized Love ring in YG is in my wish list!


----------



## stmary

I love this look the best.


----------



## Babsiegirl

LVoeletters said:


> How do you guys like the look of wearing the ring with the bracelet on the same hand?




I wear my RG love ring with bracelet and looks great!!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

LVoeletters said:


> How do you guys like the look of wearing the ring with the bracelet on the same hand?




I wear the 3 diamond RG ring with the 4 diamond RG bracelet often. Not too much at all


----------



## mcpro

babsiegirl said:


> i wear my rg love ring with bracelet and looks great!!!



+1


----------



## schadenfreude

I stack WG and YG plain bracelets with all-diamond WG rings, regular and mini. It might be a little much if the rings didn't have diamonds to break up the screw motif.


----------



## luvmydiego

beachy10 said:


> The benefit of buying online is that you can return easily. If you buy in stores you only get a store credit.


That is so true. 



Lots love said:


> I know your last message u said u measure 16-5 so did I and I went with 18 I really believe it will be fine I find that I'm able to move it to my other hand too so good luck can't Waite to see pictures


Thanks for the info it helps to hear from others that have this bracelet already. I will definitely share pics as soon as I hurry up and make up my mind.



phillj12 said:


> If your wrist is 16.5cm a 17 would be very tight! The screws stick out on the inside too, making it even smaller. My wrist was 14.75cm and the size 16 drove me nuts, I could feel the screws, and the bracelet would stick to me, especially in the heat! The 17 is slightly large on me but super comfy! I think the 18 would be perfect for you!


Oh I know for sure I could not pull off a 17. I have really odd wrists/arms. Above my wrist bone it is 6.5 then after my wrist bone it is a 7. I am trying to decide between a 18 and 19. I definitely know that like you I could not handle a tighter fit where I could feel the screws. Thanks for explaining how the screws stick out as I had not even considered that.

I will be in a state with a Cartier boutique over Christmas and I am debating waiting until then to try one on. I just don't know if I can wait. This thread is making me want to get it yesterday.

Has anyone stacked theirs with a watch? Or is it too much clanking and scratching?


----------



## stmary

I stacked my love with my tank once and there is a minor scratch on the side of my watch but not the bangle.


----------



## elliesaurus

luvmydiego said:


> Has anyone stacked theirs with a watch? Or is it too much clanking and scratching?


 
I stack mine with a watch. I haven't noticed any scratches but my watch is a vintage (read: beat up) Rolex that my dad used to wear. I got used to the clanking after a day or two and it doesn't bother me anymore. The clanking is the same as if you were to stack with any other bangles. HTH!


----------



## bougainvillier

Could any of you girls tell me which year this love cuff was from?
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/cartier/pink_gold_love_bracelet

It was an impulsive buy and I would love to know which year it was from so I can decide if I want to send it for a polish or not. TIA!


----------



## Suzie

luvmydiego said:


> That is so true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info it helps to hear from others that have this bracelet already. I will definitely share pics as soon as I hurry up and make up my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know for sure I could not pull off a 17. I have really odd wrists/arms. Above my wrist bone it is 6.5 then after my wrist bone it is a 7. I am trying to decide between a 18 and 19. I definitely know that like you I could not handle a tighter fit where I could feel the screws. Thanks for explaining how the screws stick out as I had not even considered that.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be in a state with a Cartier boutique over Christmas and I am debating waiting until then to try one on. I just don't know if I can wait. This thread is making me want to get it yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone stacked theirs with a watch? Or is it too much clanking and scratching?




Here is a photo of me stacking with my watch, I changed from my right to left arm as I like to wear other bracelets on my right arm.


----------



## MyDogTink

Suzie said:


> Here is a photo of me stacking with my watch, I changed from my right to left arm as I like to wear other bracelets on my right arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405440


----------



## Suzie

MyDogTink said:


> Cartier watch and bracelet -so classy looking. Looks great on you.



Thank you, you are so sweet for saying so.


----------



## Lots love

I'm curious how everyone bracelet stays so shiny even years later since I moved my to my other hand it's got that Bettina look very upsetting I have mine for five months and it's just recently got all scratched up I so want to get it polished I know we r supposed to only do it twice in this lifetime ,,,


----------



## anne1218

laurayuki said:


> Here is a drool worthy picture I took in Tokyo second hand store komehyo main hq in shinjuku I will never buy cartier classic design retail again! The prices for loves are amazing there and barely any scratches... I got a cartier trinity with two rows of diamond for 2300 and it was barely used if I can even tell at all. It retails for 6500 usd pre tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2250595
> View attachment 2250596


My god, I died!! Wish I could get my little hands on that yellow gold bracelet and the ring


----------



## Lots love

anne1218 said:


> My god, I died!! Wish I could get my little hands on that yellow gold bracelet and the ring




Do they ship to USA if so do u have the number


----------



## anne1218

Really? How do I get in touch with them?


----------



## luvmydiego

stmary said:


> I stacked my love with my tank once and there is a minor scratch on the side of my watch but not the bangle.


Thank you for the info. I am a bit worried about scratching both.



elliesaurus said:


> I stack mine with a watch. I haven't noticed any scratches but my watch is a vintage (read: beat up) Rolex that my dad used to wear. I got used to the clanking after a day or two and it doesn't bother me anymore. The clanking is the same as if you were to stack with any other bangles. HTH!


I would be wearing it with other bracelets if not the watch so good point on the clanking either way. I bet it looks great with your vintage Rolex.



Suzie said:


> Here is a photo of me stacking with my watch, I changed from my right to left arm as I like to wear other bracelets on my right arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405440


----------



## shopgirl560

Does anybody own a 20cm Cartier love bracelet?  Is it too big for someone that measure 7.5 in?  I would love to see a pic if own you one


----------



## beachy10

Lots love said:


> I'm curious how everyone bracelet stays so shiny even years later since I moved my to my other hand it's got that Bettina look very upsetting I have mine for five months and it's just recently got all scratched up I so want to get it polished I know we r supposed to only do it twice in this lifetime ,,,


 

not worth polishing over and over. they will scratch. it's just how it goes. just use a soft cloth to shine it up.


----------



## Lots love

beachy10 said:


> not worth polishing over and over. they will scratch. it's just how it goes. just use a soft cloth to shine it up.




Well I took it off soak in Jewerly cleaner which seems to help but u r right but before I cleaned it seem to be weird look to the patina but it's better now thank u for your advise


----------



## Lots love

Do u have any pictures of yours


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Suzie said:


> Here is a photo of me stacking with my watch, I changed from my right to left arm as I like to wear other bracelets on my right arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405440


----------



## LVoeletters

Lux_Mommy said:


> I like it a lot. I have the WG diamond ring and the WG wedding band and often wear it on the same hand that I wear my bracelets.







bougainvillier said:


> I would love to know as well as I am planning to get a YG bracelet to go with my YG love ring.




Do you wear them at the same time? Do you have a pic? It sounds lovely!


----------



## Zofie

Hello

Can you help me with this cartier love bangles? There are two cartier bangles i dont know if it is authentic, can you help me? Thank you


----------



## freshie2096

Zofie said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you help me with this cartier love bangles? There are two cartier bangles i dont know if it is authentic, can you help me? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2408671
> View attachment 2408672


I'm not expert, but I don't think both of them are real in my opinion.


----------



## Lux_Mommy

Zofie said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you help me with this cartier love bangles? There are two cartier bangles i dont know if it is authentic, can you help me? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2408671
> View attachment 2408672




Picture one is a total fake. Picture two the finish looks fake, stamps look real...


----------



## Zofie

Lux_Mommy said:


> Picture one is a total fake. Picture two the finish looks fake, stamps look real...




Can you tell me why it is fake, so i can tell it to my friend, thank you


----------



## Zofie

freshie2096 said:


> I'm not expert, but I don't think both of them are real in my opinion.




Can you tell ma'am how can you say that it is fake? Thank you very much


----------



## bougainvillier

Zofie said:


> Can you tell me why it is fake, so i can tell it to my friend, thank you




I think it's a consensus that we don't discuss why it's fake specifically here since some people might take advantage of that to make fakes.


----------



## Zofie

bougainvillier said:


> I think it's a consensus that we don't discuss why it's fake specifically here since some people might take advantage of that to make fakes.




Oh i see, but can you tell me if it is real 18k gold?


----------



## freshie2096

.


----------



## bougainvillier

Zofie said:


> Oh i see, but can you tell me if it is real 18k gold?




Best way is to weigh it. Or bring it to a jeweler to test the gold. Hard to say based on pics


----------



## Zofie

Thank you ver much&#128522;


----------



## Lots love

Zofie said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you help me with this cartier love bangles? There are two cartier bangles i dont know if it is authentic, can you help me? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2408671
> View attachment 2408672




 I think they r both fake if you look at pictures from other people you'll see the  where did u buy them if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Lots love

bougainvillier said:


> I think it's a consensus that we don't discuss why it's fake specifically here since some people might take advantage of that to make fakes.




Isn't that said that u can't talk about why you said what you said what I really think is said that people or allowed to make them and get way with it with out being brought to justice it's just like making copies of handbags and clothes u know


----------



## Lux_Mommy

Lux_Mommy said:


> Picture one is a total fake. Picture two the finish looks fake, stamps look real...




Picture 1: cartier does not imprint "G750." The stamps are not correct. The serial number is a common one found on eBay fakes. The image of the box is clearly that of a fake. Picture 2: the finish appears to be the wrong shade color- and it appears to be dipped rather then solid like the real bracelets are. Granted that could be an issue with the image. 

1 is a total fake. 2 most likely is too, but a slight chance it could be real (but I highly doubt it as even the screw stamps don't look crisp enough).


----------



## stmary

Zofie said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you help me with this cartier love bangles? There are two cartier bangles i dont know if it is authentic, can you help me? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2408671
> View attachment 2408672



Both are definately fake.


----------



## madbaby

I bought my YG with 4 diamonds 2 days ago. (It is the last size 16 available in store, the SA actually removed it from the window display.) However, there are 2 minor scratches on it which cannot be buffed out by the microfiber cloth, after talking to the store manager, the SA offered me a first time complimentary polish and I took the offer. As I will be going overseas next month and I am planning to claim the GST. 

The sad thing is I just realized there is another minor chip on the edge of the bracelet. 

I don't know if it can still be exchanged? 

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## Suzie

madbaby said:


> I bought my YG with 4 diamonds 2 days ago. (It is the last size 16 available in store, the SA actually removed it from the window display.) However, there are 2 minor scratches on it which cannot be buffed out by the microfiber cloth, after talking to the store manager, the SA offered me a first time complimentary polish and I took the offer. As I will be going overseas next month and I am planning to claim the GST.
> 
> The sad thing is I just realized there is another minor chip on the edge of the bracelet.
> 
> I don't know if it can still be exchanged?
> 
> Thank you for your advice!



For the price it should be perfect!


----------



## evietiger

madbaby said:


> I bought my YG with 4 diamonds 2 days ago. (It is the last size 16 available in store, the SA actually removed it from the window display.) However, there are 2 minor scratches on it which cannot be buffed out by the microfiber cloth, after talking to the store manager, the SA offered me a first time complimentary polish and I took the offer. As I will be going overseas next month and I am planning to claim the GST.
> 
> 
> 
> The sad thing is I just realized there is another minor chip on the edge of the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it can still be exchanged?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your advice!




In a few days those scratches and chips won't be bothering you. I got mine (the YG yellow gold 16) by phone order with a boutique because I didn't want to drive 4 hours. It had a couple of chips on the edge and a few very minor scratches. At first I thought well it should be perfect for that price. But again I was too lazy to deal with it so I just started wearing it. Really just in a few days it started collecting so many scratches and I can't even tell which ones are the original. It's meant to be worn and to be scratched.


----------



## Lots love

madbaby said:


> I bought my YG with 4 diamonds 2 days ago. (It is the last size 16 available in store, the SA actually removed it from the window display.) However, there are 2 minor scratches on it which cannot be buffed out by the microfiber cloth, after talking to the store manager, the SA offered me a first time complimentary polish and I took the offer. As I will be going overseas next month and I am planning to claim the GST.
> 
> 
> 
> The sad thing is I just realized there is another minor chip on the edge of the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it can still be exchanged?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your advice!




Congratulations on your first love where it in good health enjoy it


----------



## anne1218

I still can't decide between the WG or YG love...sigh . Every time I have my mind made up thinking its  YG  all the way, then when I saw it on the girl who works at Mac cosmetics and she has a WG on and I really like it too.


----------



## madbaby

Suzie said:


> For the price it should be perfect!



Thank you!

I have exchanged it for a size 17 today which is in perfect condition.


----------



## TechPrincess

anne1218 said:


> I still can't decide between the WG or YG love...sigh . Every time I have my mind made up thinking its  YG  all the way, then when I saw it on the girl who works at Mac cosmetics and she has a WG on and I really like it too.



In that case you need them both


----------



## Zofie

freshie2096 said:


> I'm not expert, but I don't think both of them are real in my opinion.




Thank you very much for the help


----------



## Zofie

stmary said:


> Both are definately fake.




Thank you very much for your help


----------



## afsweet

anne1218 said:


> I still can't decide between the WG or YG love...sigh . Every time I have my mind made up thinking its  YG  all the way, then when I saw it on the girl who works at Mac cosmetics and she has a WG on and I really like it too.



90% of my jewelery is WG, yet if/when I get a love, I will definitely get YG. I don't know why, but I just love the way the love looks in YG (and RG). My suggestion is to go with your gut. Don't over think it or worry about what will match with the other jewelry you own. It'll look fab no matter what.


----------



## bougainvillier

anne1218 said:


> I still can't decide between the WG or YG love...sigh . Every time I have my mind made up thinking its  YG  all the way, then when I saw it on the girl who works at Mac cosmetics and she has a WG on and I really like it too.




I am lucky that I won't hesitate to get the yellow gold for my first. I would consider other colors with diamonds/color stone. But YG is such a classic. Well, WG as well. I guess it's a matter of preference and what other jewelries you have.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

TechPrincess said:


> In that case you need them both




Well said . Great advise! You could stack them! Fantastic contrast & so easy to match with other 2 tone jewelry or watch !


----------



## phillj12

stephc005 said:


> 90% of my jewelery is WG, yet if/when I get a love, I will definitely get YG. I don't know why, but I just love the way the love looks in YG (and RG). My suggestion is to go with your gut. Don't over think it or worry about what will match with the other jewelry you own. It'll look fab no matter what.




Totally agree! I had no YG jewelry before getting my YG 4 diamond Love. For me I knew I had to have YG! Choose the one that speaks to "you"!


----------



## Lots love

phillj12 said:


> Totally agree! I had no YG jewelry before getting my YG 4 diamond Love. For me I knew I had to have YG! Choose the one that speaks to "you"!




I agree you go with the one u love the most forget what other people have it's what u want that matters and you love it thank u for your wonderful comments good advise to all


----------



## anne1218

TechPrincess said:


> In that case you need them both


Oh my!!!! Not a bad idea lol


----------



## anne1218

stephc005 said:


> 90% of my jewelery is WG, yet if/when I get a love, I will definitely get YG. I don't know why, but I just love the way the love looks in YG (and RG). My suggestion is to go with your gut. Don't over think it or worry about what will match with the other jewelry you own. It'll look fab no matter what.


Thank you that's how I feel too. All of my jewelry is WG but for some reasons the YG in the love just has a more special feel to it. It's also cheaper so that helps. I also notice the resell value of the YG is way more than the WG.


----------



## MyDogTink

I think I just got my first scratch on my new love cuff. I am trying to not think about. That's what doing laundry causes!


----------



## Lots love

MyDogTink said:


> I think I just got my first scratch on my new love cuff. I am trying to not think about. That's what doing laundry causes!




I know but that's what happens when we where something we love try buffing it with a polishing cloth I do it seems to help cover the scratches so they r not so noticeable


----------



## MyDogTink

Lots love said:


> I know but that's what happens when we where something we love try buffing it with a polishing cloth I do it seems to help cover the scratches so they r not so noticeable



Thanks for the support. I think you said you had a PG love. Does PG fade over time turning to more of a YG color? I love Cartier's PG (I don't care for VCA's PG) and am thinking of another love cuff or JUC in pink gold.


----------



## dialv

A JUC in pink gold would be great with a cuff as both come off easy. I love my JUC for that reason. You probably read this before MyDogTink but I use a Lululemon wrist sweatband for chores and work. I now couldn't live without this thing. People always ask me on a job site what happened to my wrist and I show them my Love bracelet and let them know I don't care about the wrist I don't want any scratches.


----------



## Lots love

MyDogTink said:


> Thanks for the support. I think you said you had a PG love. Does PG fade over time turning to more of a YG color? I love Cartier's PG (I don't care for VCA's PG) and am thinking of another love cuff or JUC in pink gold.




No I don't think pg gold fades I never heard if such thing I have pg ring for ten years and never faded my pg love if anything has gotten darker pink  it's more oxidize has I've wearing it now I love it it is my first love and my favorite I would love to get yg next will see what next year brings all things come to those who wait


----------



## MyDogTink

dialv said:


> A JUC in pink gold would be great with a cuff as both come off easy. I love my JUC for that reason. You probably read this before MyDogTink but I use a Lululemon wrist sweatband for chores and work. I now couldn't live without this thing. People always ask me on a job site what happened to my wrist and I show them my Love bracelet and let them know I don't care about the wrist I don't want any scratches.



dialv- thanks. So you think the JUC is easy to get on and off? I chose the cuff because I can't wear any jewelry 24/7. I take all my jewelry off as soon as I walk in the house. I hadn't previously read about your excellent idea of the wristband. That's so clever!


----------



## MyDogTink

Lots love said:


> No I don't think pg gold fades I never heard if such thing I have pg ring for ten years and never faded my pg love if anything has gotten darker pink  it's more oxidize has I've wearing it now I love it it is my first love and my favorite I would love to get yg next will see what next year brings all things come to those who wait



Lots love - thanks for the info. PG is definitely in my list. Like I said, I love how Cartier does PG. Hope you get your YG Love in 2014.


----------



## bougainvillier

Lots love said:


> Isn't that said that u can't talk about why you said what you said what I really think is said that people or allowed to make them and get way with it with out being brought to justice it's just like making copies of handbags and clothes u know




_*xxx* manners are required here._


----------



## bougainvillier

MyDogTink said:


> Lots love - thanks for the info. PG is definitely in my list. Like I said, I love how Cartier does PG. Hope you get your YG Love in 2014.




PG is beautiful and it goes extra well with pink skin tone IMO. There are some ladies here had experience that it faded to more of a YG tone but it seems there was no problem to get it exchanged at cartier when it happens. So buy away!


----------



## dialv

MyDogTink said:


> dialv- thanks. So you think the JUC is easy to get on and off? I chose the cuff because I can't wear any jewelry 24/7. I take all my jewelry off as soon as I walk in the house. I hadn't previously read about your excellent idea of the wristband. That's so clever!



Once I figured out how to get the JUC on and off it was fine. I tend to leave mine on for a few days than take it off. You push down on it to open and close it so its not like the love bracelet with the screw driver. It is a very cool bracelet and looks great with a Love!


----------



## peppermintpatty

bougainvillier said:


> x.



Some people that are on TPF speak another language. English is not their first language. Thank you for your patience


----------



## Lots love

bougainvillier said:


> x.




Thank you for correcting me . I didn't realize it upset people so.



MyDogTink said:


> Lots love - thanks for the info. PG is definitely in my list. Like I said, I love how Cartier does PG. Hope you get your YG Love in 2014.




Thank you so much I hope you get yours soon too. Please keep me updated on what's going on. You have wonderful thanksgiving to you 



madbaby said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I have exchanged it for a size 17 today which is in perfect condition.




Can't wait to see pictures of your new love


----------



## MyDogTink

Lots love said:


> Thank you so much I hope you get yours soon too. Please keep me updated on what's going on. You have wonderful thanksgiving to you



Yes, I'll post with updates. And Happy Thanksgiving to you. I see you are also in NY. Stay warm.


----------



## Lots love

MyDogTink said:


> Yes, I'll post with updates. And Happy Thanksgiving to you. I see you are also in NY. Stay warm.




Yes it's cold crazy weather here. I'll try to to stay warm


----------



## anne1218

Ladies, question for you. I just won an auction on eBay for the YG love. The owner said she got it in 2011 and it's the old screw system. I thought the new screw system was in place since 2009? Can some one confirm? I just don't want the hassle of paying and then asking for a refund if it's fake. Thanks!


----------



## dialv

anne1218 I have the old screw system, I just checked my invoice and my yg bracelet was purchased Jan.19, 2011.  I hope this is of some help.


----------



## Lots love

anne1218 said:


> Ladies, question for you. I just won an auction on eBay for the YG love. The owner said she got it in 2011 and it's the old screw system. I thought the new screw system was in place since 2009? Can some one confirm? I just don't want the hassle of paying and then asking for a refund if it's fake. Thanks!




Congratulations on your winning the bid I think the new system was later and mane they still had both until they ran out on the old system hope this help try calling the store or better yet go online cha and ask them there


----------



## anne1218

dialv said:


> anne1218 I have the old screw system, I just checked my invoice and my yg bracelet was purchased Jan.19, 2011.  I hope this is of some help.


Thank you!! Now I feel a bit more confident to pay. Once received am gonna take it to the store to have them polish it that way I can confirm again to make sure. Thanks!!!


----------



## anne1218

Lots love said:


> Congratulations on your winning the bid I think the new system was later and mane they still had both until they ran out on the old system hope this help try calling the store or better yet go online cha and ask them there


Thanks and will do. Will do a reveal when I get them.


----------



## Lots love

anne1218 said:


> Thanks and will do. Will do a reveal when I get them.




Oh you got two which colors


----------



## anne1218

I got the yellow gold one size 16


----------



## anne1218

Ladies, I got the bracelet but I have a feeling it's fake. Help me take a look!!!


----------



## anne1218

More pics


----------



## anne1218

What's the logo next to the number 6688??


----------



## anne1218

It looks really worn but only since 2011 all the gold seems faded


----------



## LovingDiamonds

This doesn´t even look like real gold...more like gold plated.


----------



## anne1218

^^exactly. It looks so faded like it was played with a coat of gold over it. I'm so done with eBay, this is the 3rd time I had to deal with this headache of returning and mailing it back it's not worth it. I'm gonna go to the store and buy a real one today


----------



## pigleto972001

There's something how the numbers are printed. Doesn't look authentic. Sorry


----------



## anne1218

I saw that too. It's cricket, can't spell it right lol but it's not a straight line


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh dear. I understand trying to get a good deal. Wish eBay had authentic items! Sometimes you have to pay more for peace of mind unfortunately! Good luck


----------



## Lots love

anne1218 said:


> ^^exactly. It looks so faded like it was played with a coat of gold over it. I'm so done with eBay, this is the 3rd time I had to deal with this headache of returning and mailing it back it's not worth it. I'm gonna go to the store and buy a real one today




I'm so sorry to hear the news I feel your frustration it's terrible how I hope you get your money back can't wait to see when you get the real deal then you have peace of mind


----------



## Babsiegirl

anne1218 said:


> ^^exactly. It looks so faded like it was played with a coat of gold over it. I'm so done with eBay, this is the 3rd time I had to deal with this headache of returning and mailing it back it's not worth it. I'm gonna go to the store and buy a real one today




I learned the hard way and bought a Louis Vuitton handbag  on eBay that was fake and lost a lot of money. Now I only buy from the boutiques!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

anne1218 said:


> ^^exactly. It looks so faded like it was played with a coat of gold over it. I'm so done with eBay, this is the 3rd time I had to deal with this headache of returning and mailing it back it's not worth it. I'm gonna go to the store and buy a real one today




Thumbs up. Keep us posted


----------



## dialv

anne1218 I feel bad you've had such bad luck over this, I know they are pricey but you will love having one from a Cartier store that you can just enjoy. )


----------



## anne1218

I guess I'll have to take the plunge and buy it at the store. Also I noticed that in between the serial number and the cartier, I notice that instead of a circle c, it's a circle R instead lol. By looking at all your loves on here all day long for the past few months I have never come across one with a circle R. I've only seen circle c


----------



## Lots love

anne1218 said:


> I guess I'll have to take the plunge and buy it at the store. Also I noticed that in between the serial number and the cartier, I notice that instead of a circle c, it's a circle R instead lol. By looking at all your loves on here all day long for the past few months I have never come across one with a circle R. I've only seen circle c




Well do yourself favor go to the store and treat yourself you deserve it. Special all the headache you been through. Ha you know that you r the only one who Wore it. I don't like to have someone else is. When you r going to spend that much don't settle for anything else but new )


----------



## anne1218

It's pretty pricey though.....sigh


----------



## bougainvillier

anne1218 said:


> It's pretty pricey though.....sigh




Still cheaper than getting a fake though  since you will be bothered the whole time


----------



## anne1218

True that. I'll just apply for the red card and put it on the red card. That way I have a whole yr to pay it off, works out to be like $600/month. Not a bad idea


----------



## bougainvillier

anne1218 said:


> True that. I'll just apply for the red card and put it on the red card. That way I have a whole yr to pay it off, works out to be like $600/month. Not a bad idea




Always remember that since you will be wearing everyday for years, the price of your wear per day is like what 3 bucks a day? Cut coffee and here you go


----------



## anne1218

That's a nice way of justifying it too I like that idea as well


----------



## newbie123

Happy Thanksgiving all, 
  New to the Cartier thread! Just spent a few happy hours trolling through this entire thread!

  I am looking to buy a Love bracelet for my wife, and am trying to decide between buying on eBay or in store. Clearly, there is a price difference that is not insignificant though not impossible to bridge.

  I was wondering if there is any authentication service for free/for a fee that can help me decide if I should bid for used bracelets on eBay? I have seen some pictures of "fakes" on this thread that looked totally real to me, so I know I am totally incapable of making a judgement.

  I read on this thread that I can bring the eBay bracelet to my local Cartier for polishing and that will be the final litmus test for authenticity. However, if the eBay seller is knowingly selling a fake, it might be a headache trying to get a refund. I would much rather proceed with a transaction in which the bracelet is more likely to be authentic than not.

  Any advice welcomed!

  Thanks!


----------



## MyDogTink

bougainvillier said:


> Always remember that since you will be wearing everyday for years, the price of your wear per day is like what 3 bucks a day? Cut coffee and here you go



Another way to justify it is that the price will continue to increase. So if you really want it and will enjoy it for a long time, then pull the plug before Cartier raises the price.


----------



## bougainvillier

MyDogTink said:


> Another way to justify it is that the price will continue to increase. So if you really want it and will enjoy it for a long time, then pull the plug before Cartier raises the price.




Exactly. Another good point. I have always thought if my daughter doesn't like it she can probably sell for profit in like 50 years. Lol


----------



## dialv

newbie123 I know that this bracelet from a Cartier store is very expensive but it seems really tough to get an authentic one from ebay. I personally bought mine from Cartier and although you don't get a bargan you don't have to worry about it not being the real deal.  Just my opinion. I used the red card, paid it off before the year because I am a real nerd that way, beat some price increases so that was nice.  I would go to the Cartier store.


----------



## bougainvillier

dialv said:


> newbie123 I know that this bracelet from a Cartier store is very expensive but it seems really tough to get an authentic one from ebay. I personally bought mine from Cartier and although you don't get a bargan you don't have to worry about it not being the real deal.  Just my opinion. I used the red card, paid it off before the year because I am a real nerd that way, beat some price increases so that was nice.  I would go to the Cartier store.



Hey I hope you don't mind me asking. The red card provides no interest funding, correct? It allows you to pay the full price over 12mo? Thanks


----------



## anne1218

^^^ that's correct. Anything above $2500 is a yr no interest anything less than $2500 is 6 months. I was just at the store and decided not to get one now. Will come back after the new year. I'll go to a dif store instead next time as the one I went to refused to let me try it on and I'm not certain if am a 16 or 17


----------



## Lots love

Well I don't think there will be price increase. One it depends on demand and second the price of gold is way down


----------



## bougainvillier

anne1218 said:


> ^^^ that's correct. Anything above $2500 is a yr no interest anything less than $2500 is 6 months. I was just at the store and decided not to get one now. Will come back after the new year. I'll go to a dif store instead next time as the one I went to refused to let me try it on and I'm not certain if am a 16 or 17



Oh so sorry and what?!!! Refused to try on. How you supposed to buy without trying? Hope it will be fine next time.


----------



## anne1218

Yup can u imagine? She said there's no sample ones to try on all brand new so if I try it on I have to buy it so I said no thanks...


----------



## pigleto972001

That is crazy. Too much money to guess. That's just pure arrogance. And a poor sales ploy. That being said I wasn't allowed to try one at my Neimans when they had Cartier. They had metal bracelets that were similar. Luckily the size worked out.


----------



## anne1218

Now the stupid seller doesn't want to refund my money in full and instaed offer a partial refund when nothing like that was mentioned in her listing. She kept on saying its authentic since bought at a Chinese store...a Chinese cartier store in china. What the heck?? Now am furious!!! So many scammers out there on eBay. Lesson learned. Never again I would buy anything on ebay


----------



## pigleto972001

Can you ask eBay to intervene for you? If that wasn't mentioned in her listing otherwise you should get a full refund.


----------



## jenayb

anne1218 said:


> ^^^ that's correct. Anything above $2500 is a yr no interest anything less than $2500 is 6 months. I was just at the store and decided not to get one now. Will come back after the new year. I'll go to a dif store instead next time as the one I went to refused to let me try it on and I'm not certain if am a 16 or 17



You aren't able to try Love bracelets on period. They have these little sizer things that they will let you try on to see what size you are. So going to a different store isn't going to change that situation.


----------



## bougainvillier

jenaywins said:


> You aren't able to try Love bracelets on period. They have these little sizer things that they will let you try on to see what size you are. So going to a different store isn't going to change that situation.




Hmm that's weird since I have been able to try both times when I was in the store. Both times they offered me to try. I didn't buy anything from them and I am certainly not a VIP client. It might be because of your store is crowded? Mine is a slow small one.


----------



## jenayb

bougainvillier said:


> Hmm that's weird since I have been able to try both times when I was in the store. Both times they offered me to try. I didn't buy anything from them and I am certainly not a VIP client. It might be because of your store is crowded? Mine is a slow small one.



May I ask how you were able to try on the actual bracelets that were for sale? It was explained to me, in a few different stores actually, that you are not able to try on the actual bracelets - only the little sizer things they have, since the bracelets obviously screw into place and are meant to be more permanent. :shrug: I'm not a VIP client either... obviously.


----------



## bougainvillier

jenaywins said:


> May I ask how you were able to try on the actual bracelets that were for sale? It was explained to me, in a few different stores actually, that you are not able to try on the actual bracelets - only the little sizer things they have, since the bracelets obviously screw into place and are meant to be more permanent. :shrug: I'm not a VIP client either... obviously.




First time they took out one 17 from the show case. It was a rose gold. I wasn't sold. Left without asking another size. Second time I went with my DH and a different SA gave me a gray sizer first, said I'm a 16 and offered a brand new yellow gold 16 from the draw under the show case. It was wrapped in a plastic bag. This was 3 weeks ago


----------



## jenayb

bougainvillier said:


> First time they took out one 17 from the show case. It was a rose gold. I wasn't sold. Left without asking another size. Second time I went with my DH and a different SA gave me a gray sizer first, said I'm a 16 and offered a brand new yellow gold 16 from the draw under the show case. It was wrapped in a plastic bag. This was 3 weeks ago



Weird. I wonder why I was told something different by different locations. So they took apart the actual bracelets, screwed them on you, let you try them, then unscrewed them? Hmmph!


----------



## pigleto972001

They told me once you try one on it's yours. Maybe they are scared of scratching it when they put it on you. My store had the sizers too.


----------



## bougainvillier

jenaywins said:


> Weird. I wonder why I was told something different by different locations. So they took apart the actual bracelets, screwed them on you, let you try them, then unscrewed them? Hmmph!




Yea... It didn't really feel that much a trouble lol. Hey it might just be my store is smaller and they don't get much traffic already.


----------



## jenayb

bougainvillier said:


> Yea... It didn't really feel that much a trouble lol. Hey it might just be my store is smaller and they don't get much traffic already.



Hmm quite possible. I was in NYC.


----------



## bougainvillier

jenaywins said:


> Hmm quite possible. I was in NYC.



My store is on Newbury St in Boston


----------



## anne1218

That is nice of them to let u try on the real deal. It's not really cool not to be able to try on the real deal on the wrist to see what it's like


----------



## Dilostyle

Lots love said:


> Well I don't think there will be price increase. One it depends on demand and second the price of gold is way down



I wonder if the price of the bracelets have dropped???  That would be sweet


----------



## mad_for_chanel

jenaywins said:


> You aren't able to try Love bracelets on period. They have these little sizer things that they will let you try on to see what size you are. So going to a different store isn't going to change that situation.




I tried on 16 & 17 to decide between the 2 sizes , even stack 2-3 bracelets, and a couple of pave ones too. All at Cartier boutiques.


----------



## xblackxstarx

I was able to try them on in Cartier London store on sloane square ... Different sizes. I didn't have to ask the sales assistant screwing it on my wrist knew it was too big before screwing up the other half so removed it and got another in a smaller size which I tried on and had removed and put on another which I was happy with and purchased 
You should be able to try them on if you are purchasing
If it makes any difference I had called a few days before hand to let them know I'd be there on a specific date to purchase so they could be sure to have the sizes available 
They might not like just letting people try them on if they're not intending to purchase them as constantly screwing them up and unscrewing them would damage the screws eventually 




jenaywins said:


> May I ask how you were able to try on the actual bracelets that were for sale? It was explained to me, in a few different stores actually, that you are not able to try on the actual bracelets - only the little sizer things they have, since the bracelets obviously screw into place and are meant to be more permanent. :shrug: I'm not a VIP client either... obviously.


----------



## Lovefour

I was able to try on the actual bracelets once they knew i was serious about the purchase. They can't screw and unscrew them on for everyone unless you are purchasing because of the scratches that could occur. They wear white gloves in my store and are extremely careful. Another thing I remember is I tried on the one in the case after the sizer then they went in the back and got me one with tags and from a sealed bag. Hope that helps.


----------



## jenayb

mad_for_chanel said:


> I tried on 16 & 17 to decide between the 2 sizes , even stack 2-3 bracelets, and a couple of pave ones too. All at Cartier boutiques.


 


xblackxstarx said:


> I was able to try them on in Cartier London store on sloane square ... Different sizes. I didn't have to ask the sales assistant screwing it on my wrist knew it was too big before screwing up the other half so removed it and got another in a smaller size which I tried on and had removed and put on another which I was happy with and purchased
> You should be able to try them on if you are purchasing
> If it makes any difference I had called a few days before hand to let them know I'd be there on a specific date to purchase so they could be sure to have the sizes available
> They might not like just letting people try them on if they're not intending to purchase them as constantly screwing them up and unscrewing them would damage the screws eventually


 


Lovefour said:


> I was able to try on the actual bracelets once they knew i was serious about the purchase. They can't screw and unscrew them on for everyone unless you are purchasing because of the scratches that could occur. They wear white gloves in my store and are extremely careful. Another thing I remember is I tried on the one in the case after the sizer then they went in the back and got me one with tags and from a sealed bag. Hope that helps.


 
Well, then I don't know. I purchased a Love bracelet AND a few other things. Is that not serious enough about purchase for you, Cartier?


----------



## Miss Lis

I'm considering purchasing my first LOVE bracelet but am hesitant after reading the story of the TPF member whose bracelet fell off during a bike ride.  I too am a cyclist and runner - several half marathons and a full marathon each year- but am worried about losing the bracelet during these activities.  Any other cyclists and/or runners have any input or experiences to share?


----------



## Lovefour

jenaywins said:


> Well, then I don't know. I purchased a Love bracelet AND a few other things. Is that not serious enough about purchase for you, Cartier?


Well that's very rude of them! I would have been upset too!


----------



## Lovefour

Miss Lis said:


> I'm considering purchasing my first LOVE bracelet but am hesitant after reading the story of the TPF member whose bracelet fell off during a bike ride.  I too am a cyclist and runner - several half marathons and a full marathon each year- but am worried about losing the bracelet during these activities.  Any other cyclists and/or runners have any input or experiences to share?


I am very active and have never taken mine off and it has never even loosened up. Same with 3 of my friends all the new system so i honestly don't understand why some have issues. I did however insure mine after reading this so i don't have to worry. In fact Cartier issued me a new appraisal since the price has  gone up.


----------



## jenayb

Lovefour said:


> Well that's very rude of them! I would have been upset too!


 
I honestly thought it must just be policy, although I found it odd considering Love bracelets are up to $6300 now... Came out to be just about $7k with tax in NYC, and I was specifically told that once it was on my wrist, it was a done deal. In retrospect, that was really odd. I wonder if that's happened to anyone else. 

ETA: The exact conversation between the SA and myself went like this:

Me: I've been considering a Love for a couple years now but have never actually tried one on, so I'm not sure.
SA: *Scoff* Of course you have not tried one on; we do not allow customers to try them on, so how could you have?

This is also the guy who put my bracelet on wrong and made it so it almost fell right off several times.


----------



## bougainvillier

jenaywins said:


> I honestly thought it must just be policy, although I found it odd considering Love bracelets are up to $6300 now... Came out to be just about $7k with tax in NYC, and I was specifically told that once it was on my wrist, it was a done deal. In retrospect, that was really odd. I wonder if that's happened to anyone else.
> 
> ETA: The exact conversation between the SA and myself went like this:
> 
> Me: I've been considering a Love for a couple years now but have never actually tried one on, so I'm not sure.
> SA: *Scoff* Of course you have not tried one on; we do not allow customers to try them on, so how could you have?
> 
> This is also the guy who put my bracelet on wrong and made it so it almost fell right off several times.




Oh that's rude. What a snob. I would make sure my voice is heard if I was treated like that by Cartier. But that's just me. Just feel that given I'm paying much more than gold to have this bracelet, I expect some good CS. 

An interesting thought- how many of you ladies got champagne when you purchased your Love? I heard from my SA it's a tradition lol


----------



## jenayb

bougainvillier said:


> Oh that's rude. What a snob. I would make sure my voice is heard if I was treated like that by Cartier. But that's just me. Just feel that given I'm paying much more than gold to have this bracelet, I expect some good CS.
> 
> An interesting thought- how many of you ladies got champagne when you purchased your Love? I heard from my SA it's a tradition lol


 
Yeah, in retrospect he was rude and clearly did not want to take the time/work to let me try on the bracelet. I suppose I was naive in just believing him when he said it was company policy, and obviously believed that he was telling the truth up until yesterday!  

... No champagne for me obviously, HA!


----------



## NSB

Miss Lis said:


> I'm considering purchasing my first LOVE bracelet but am hesitant after reading the story of the TPF member whose bracelet fell off during a bike ride.  I too am a cyclist and runner - several half marathons and a full marathon each year- but am worried about losing the bracelet during these activities.  Any other cyclists and/or runners have any input or experiences to share?


I got my love bracelet in May. I do have to tighten the screws from time to time. I'm a runner too. I wear a sweatband over mine. It feels secure. Go for it!


----------



## karo

I don't know what is it with the 'no trying on Love bracelets' policy, because when I went to buy my Love ring the SA brought the bracelet just to show it to me and put it on my hand without me even asking for it... That's really weird if they don't let customers try the bracelet on since it's an expensive piece and one has to be sure that it fits to buy it.


----------



## jenayb

karo said:


> I don't know what is it with the 'no trying on Love bracelets' policy, because when I went to buy my Love ring the SA brought the bracelet just to show it to me and put it on my hand without me even asking for it... That's really weird if they don't let customers try the bracelet on since it's an expensive piece and one has to be sure that it fits to buy it.


 
The bracelet, or the bangle?

I wish someone else would chime in and say this happened to them so I'm not the only one.


----------



## Bethc

jenaywins said:


> The bracelet, or the bangle?
> 
> I wish someone else would chime in and say this happened to them so I'm not the only one.



In the NYC 5th ave store?  No, they won't let you try the regular Love with the screws on at all.  There's too much traffic in that store. 

I know someone is going to come back and say that they did try them on there, but I've stood and watched many people purchase them using the sizers, not trying them on. 

I bought 3 of mine there, with my favorite SA and I did not put them on until I paid.


----------



## Lovefour

Yea then it must be that store. In Short Hills NJ and King of Prussia they let you try if you are buying.


----------



## jenayb

Bethc said:


> In the NYC 5th ave store?  No, they won't let you try the regular Love with the screws on at all.  There's too much traffic in that store.
> 
> I know someone is going to come back and say that they did try them on there, but I've stood and watched many people purchase them using the sizers, not trying them on.
> 
> I bought 3 of mine there, with my favorite SA and I did not put them on until I paid.



Yep, that is exactly where I was. Thank you for verifying that I am not losing my mind.


----------



## avcbob

jenaywins said:


> Yep, that is exactly where I was. Thank you for verifying that I am not losing my mind.


My wife and I were in the Rodeo store on Saturday.  She has two loves currently and our fav SA slapped the all pave, $42K love on my wife's wrist and said we should buy it! We even joked that if he couldn't get it off I'd be leaving her there!  Must be up to the store/SA on the try ons.


----------



## SophiaLee

bougainvillier said:


> Oh that's rude. What a snob. I would make sure my voice is heard if I was treated like that by Cartier. But that's just me. Just feel that given I'm paying much more than gold to have this bracelet, I expect some good CS.
> 
> An interesting thought- how many of you ladies got champagne when you purchased your Love? I heard from my SA it's a tradition lol



I got champagne! I posted a pic of it in my reveal here somewhere. 

I also tried on several different love bracelets, including the diamond pave one, which she insisted I try on without me even asking.


----------



## pigleto972001

jenaywins said:


> The bracelet, or the bangle?
> 
> I wish someone else would chime in and say this happened to them so I'm not the only one.




It happened to me too at my neimans when they had the cartier store in house. Now no more cartier there


----------



## phillj12

Miss Lis said:


> I'm considering purchasing my first LOVE bracelet but am hesitant after reading the story of the TPF member whose bracelet fell off during a bike ride.  I too am a cyclist and runner - several half marathons and a full marathon each year- but am worried about losing the bracelet during these activities.  Any other cyclists and/or runners have any input or experiences to share?




I'm not a big athlete, but I do workout. I just check my screws periodically and have my husband tighten them if need be. I also sometimes wear a wristband over my love when I workout, that way it doesn't move around.


----------



## schadenfreude

phillj12 said:


> I'm not a big athlete, but I do workout. I just check my screws periodically and have my husband tighten them if need be. I also sometimes wear a wristband over my love when I workout, that way it doesn't move around.



Same here. I just put one of those tight stretchy sweatbands over them and it seems to hold them in place. It seems that the jiggling around is what loosens the screws so the wristband takes care of that.


----------



## anne1218

It cost me over $200 in the last 3 months on postage fees for buying fakes love on eBay for 4 different purchases with 4 different sellers. I'm definitely going to stop buying anything from eBay now and will get it from the store next year around March when I get my bonus. Insane!!!


----------



## sleepyinpink

avcbob said:


> My wife and I were in the Rodeo store on Saturday.  She has two loves currently and our fav SA slapped the all pave, $42K love on my wife's wrist and said we should buy it! We even joked that if he couldn't get it off I'd be leaving her there!  Must be up to the store/SA on the try ons.




I was also able to try on the love bracelet at the Rodeo store without a problem. They were very nice about it.


----------



## CartierLVer

bougainvillier said:


> Hey I hope you don't mind me asking. The  red card provides no interest funding, correct? It allows you to pay the  full price over 12mo? Thanks


The exclusive "red Card" from Cartier will allow you to pay either 6 months or 12 months depending on the purchase price. But keep in mind that it is a credit card with a limit based on your credit! It is nice to have but can ONLY be used at Cartier retailers! The only good thing about the "Red Card" is, once you pay off your balance you can go again on the 6 month or 12 month interest free! That's what really enables me to buy 



anne1218 said:


> It cost me over $200 in the last 3 months on  postage fees for buying fakes love on eBay for 4 different purchases  with 4 different sellers. I'm definitely going to stop buying anything  from eBay now and will get it from the store next year around March when  I get my bonus. Insane!!!





anne1218 said:


> True that. I'll just apply for the red card  and put it on the red card. That way I have a whole yr to pay it off,  works out to be like $600/month. Not a bad idea


anne1218 im so sorry to hear about your loss in scams from ebay! Its so hard to tell if the OP from ebay is selling legit items! I hope you get all your money back so you may invest in the real deal! As I quoted from Bogainvilliers post on the red card. Yes, plz look into the "red Card" from Cartier! But make sure you ask a SA what your credit limit will on the red card before purchasing. GL!  keep us updated


----------



## Kfoorya2

808AsianGuy said:


> The exclusive "red Card" from Cartier will allow you to pay either 6 months or 12 months depending on the purchase price. But keep in mind that it is a credit card with a limit based on your credit! It is nice to have but can ONLY be used at Cartier retailers! The only good thing about the "Red Card" is, once you pay off your balance you can go again on the 6 month or 12 month interest free! That's what really enables me to buy
> 
> 
> 
> anne1218 im so sorry to hear about your loss in scams from ebay! Its so hard to tell if the OP from ebay is selling legit items! I hope you get all your money back so you may invest in the real deal! As I quoted from Bogainvilliers post on the red card. Yes, plz look into the "red Card" from Cartier! But make sure you ask a SA what your credit limit will on the red card before purchasing. GL!  keep us updated




I am shocked with many of your experiences! I feel the same from the latest visits to the cartier boutique the SA's aren't on a level to be working in such a prestigious boutique


----------



## Strawberryplums

Possibly going to get one in nyc next week...
Where is the best place to go...price/selection...?


----------



## Bethc

Strawberryplums said:


> Possibly going to get one in nyc next week...
> Where is the best place to go...price/selection...?




The price in a Cartier boutique in NYC is going to be the same everywhere.  I like the Saks boutique because they're friendlier, but for selection, the best is the 5th ave boutique.


----------



## Bethc

Just to clarify, the pave diamond ones aren't screwed on, it's the regular bracelets that have to be screwed on and off that we were talking about.


----------



## Strawberryplums

Also is it okay to get one from my daddy and not my boyfriend...?or is it odd...?


----------



## CartierLVer

Kfoorya2 said:


> I am shocked with many of your experiences! I feel the same from the latest visits to the cartier boutique the SA's aren't on a level to be working in such a prestigious boutique



Thanks but Im only on my second purchase for a love cuff! just waiting on my SA to call me!!! excited!!!!


----------



## Suzie

Strawberryplums said:


> Also is it okay to get one from my daddy and not my boyfriend...?or is it odd...?



I bought myself one, so love is love, no matter where it comes from.


----------



## phillj12

Strawberryplums said:


> Also is it okay to get one from my daddy and not my boyfriend...?or is it odd...?




I think it's fabulous no matter who gives it to you!


----------



## Candice0985

Strawberryplums said:


> Also is it okay to get one from my daddy and not my boyfriend...?or is it odd...?



not odd at all! my Dad bought me my RG 4 diamond love 

I bought my WG one myself


----------



## xblackxstarx

That's so rude of them !! If you purchased anything at all you should be allowed to try it on.




jenaywins said:


> Well, then I don't know. I purchased a Love bracelet AND a few other things. Is that not serious enough about purchase for you, Cartier?


----------



## NSB

Candice0985 said:


> not odd at all! my Dad bought me my RG 4 diamond love
> 
> I bought my WG one myself


Do you wear them together? Are you wanting the yellow gold also to have all 3 colors?


----------



## lanasyogamama

avcbob said:


> My wife and I were in the Rodeo store on Saturday.  She has two loves currently and our fav SA slapped the all pave, $42K love on my wife's wrist and said we should buy it! We even joked that if he couldn't get it off I'd be leaving her there!  Must be up to the store/SA on the try ons.



Bob, the pride you have in your wife's jewelery collection comes through in your posts, and I think it is SO SO sweet.


----------



## jenayb

Strawberryplums said:


> Also is it okay to get one from my daddy and not my boyfriend...?or is it odd...?


 
Not weird at all. My dad and I are extremely close, and I would cherish a Love bracelet for him.


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> That's so rude of them !! If you purchased anything at all you should be allowed to try it on.



when I bought my WG love I wasn't allowed to try it on! I don't think this is fair because the sizer is a different shape then the loves, the sizers are rounded whereas the loves are flat with corners if this makes sense. I was sized at a 19 but when I trie don the love for the first time found out a 20 was better....it's a silly system


----------



## Candice0985

NSB said:


> Do you wear them together? Are you wanting the yellow gold also to have all 3 colors?



I actually sold my WG before receiving the RG so no, I never stacked but I contemplated the idea of buying the YG to go with my RG but never liked the feeling of 2 loves worn together.


----------



## avcbob

lanasyogamama said:


> Bob, the pride you have in your wife's jewelery collection comes through in your posts, and I think it is SO SO sweet.


Thanks for your very kind comment!


----------



## xblackxstarx

That's awful I just think its so rude you're spending so much money and they won't let you try the real thing on ... Even cars they let you test drive one 




Candice0985 said:


> when I bought my WG love I wasn't allowed to try it on! I don't think this is fair because the sizer is a different shape then the loves, the sizers are rounded whereas the loves are flat with corners if this makes sense. I was sized at a 19 but when I trie don the love for the first time found out a 20 was better....it's a silly system


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> That's awful I just think its so rude you're spending so much money and they won't let you try the real thing on ... Even cars they let you test drive one



I agree! any other jewellery store I have been given great service, but trying and buying the loves I received lackluster service.

since then I have bought two way less expensive pieces at a different boutique and received amazing service so I think this was a snobby boutique issue (Bloor st in Toronto) Yorkdale's staff is way friendlier and I've even gotten little gifts like a Cartier jewellery cleaning kit!


----------



## karo

jenaywins said:


> The bracelet, or the bangle?
> 
> I wish someone else would chime in and say this happened to them so I'm not the only one.


I tried on both, but she suggested the bracelet first and only after I tried it on she brought the bangle too. I think it must depend on the SA or on the boutique policy, I cannot think of a different explanation.


----------



## MyDogTink

What is Cartier's return policy on the love bracelet? If they size you by the sizer and then the actual bracelet you buy doesn't fit (as Candice points out the sizer and the bracelets have different shapes) can you return/exchange?

When I purchased the cuff I made it clear to the SA that I had to try it on and take it off so I knew I would be able to handle that particular size. I realize it doesn't screw on but the SA still let me put it on and take it off a number of times.


----------



## CartierLVer

Just thought I share my purchase that I made today!!! I'm so glad I did  
I initially wanted to purchase the LOVE bracelet but did not want the hassle of not taking off the bracelet. So I decided to purchase the LOVE cuff!!! The size is 19 and WG! Thanks for enabling me and now I'm officially in the Cartier LOVE club


----------



## pigleto972001

Gorgeous! I have a WG cuff too. It is quite lovely ! Congrats.


----------



## BarbAga

808AsianGuy said:


> Just thought I share my purchase that I made today!!! I'm so glad I did
> I initially wanted to purchase the LOVE bracelet but did not want the hassle of not taking off the bracelet. So I decided to purchase the LOVE cuff!!! The size is 19 and WG! Thanks for enabling me and now I'm officially in the Cartier LOVE club
> View attachment 2418279



Love the WG,  enjoy and welcome.


----------



## looking4bags

Does anyone know if there are any Cartier approved retailers for the love bracelet and if the price would be lower then in the Cartier store?  I am looking to buy the love bracelet and the love ring.  Can't wait!  Thanks.


----------



## AuthenticChanel

anne1218 said:


> Ladies, I got the bracelet but I have a feeling it's fake. Help me take a look!!!



Ah, I'm really sorry but it looks fake...the engravings shouldn't have a "white" look to it when photographed...same goes for Tiffany jewelry...I hope you are able to get your money back!  I sell on eBay as well, and NEVER sell fake...it's all the fakers that make us honest sellers lives so difficult!!! (Fuming...)

I've attached a photo of mine for comparison:


----------



## anne1218

Yah thank u. Also the trademark should be c not r.


----------



## Jayne1

Candice0985 said:


> I agree! any other jewellery store I have been given great service, but trying and buying the loves I received lackluster service.
> 
> since then I have bought two way less expensive pieces at a different boutique and received amazing service so I think this was a snobby boutique issue (Bloor st in Toronto) Yorkdale's staff is way friendlier and I've even gotten little gifts like a Cartier jewellery cleaning kit!


I've always liked the Bloor Street store, but maybe I'll check out Yorkdale in the future if they are even nicer!

My only complaint with Bloor was the few times I went in to get my Loves taken off and put back on at a later date&#8230; most SAs there did not know how to do it at all!  One even scratched it a bit when her screwdriver slipped.  

Mine are old now, so they are a bit scratched already&#8230;  gardening is horrible for these&#8230;


----------



## Lovefour

808AsianGuy said:


> Just thought I share my purchase that I made today!!! I'm so glad I did
> I initially wanted to purchase the LOVE bracelet but did not want the hassle of not taking off the bracelet. So I decided to purchase the LOVE cuff!!! The size is 19 and WG! Thanks for enabling me and now I'm officially in the Cartier LOVE club
> View attachment 2418279


Love it!!Is the cuff comfy??


----------



## EMDOC

Lovefour said:


> Love it!!Is the cuff comfy??



I have the YG cuff. I love it. I wear it 24/7. It's a great alternative for those who like to remove jewelry at the end if the day. Or like myself, don't want to go through the hassle of a screw system. I dot have to worry about loose screws or needed help to take it off. I am going to get another one as soon as they restock online.


----------



## tara34

Strawberryplums said:


> Also is it okay to get one from my daddy and not my boyfriend...?or is it odd...?




its fine whoever you get it from! its a lovely bracelet


----------



## Lovefour

EMDOC said:


> I have the YG cuff. I love it. I wear it 24/7. It's a great alternative for those who like to remove jewelry at the end if the day. Or like myself, don't want to go through the hassle of a screw system. I dot have to worry about loose screws or needed help to take it off. I am going to get another one as soon as they restock online.


Yea I have the yg bracelet and I think I am going to try on the cuff. I have no issues with my new system but I am too nervous to get another one. Thanks!


----------



## schadenfreude

MyDogTink said:


> What is Cartier's return policy on the love bracelet? If they size you by the sizer and then the actual bracelet you buy doesn't fit (as Candice points out the sizer and the bracelets have different shapes) can you return/exchange?
> 
> When I purchased the cuff I made it clear to the SA that I had to try it on and take it off so I knew I would be able to handle that particular size. I realize it doesn't screw on but the SA still let me put it on and take it off a number of times.



You're probably able to exchange if purchased in a boutique, but I think you can return or exchange if you buy online. Why there are two sets of rules for the B&M boutique and the e-boutique is beyond me. Just like you can use the Red card for in store purchases, but not online.


----------



## CartierLVer

Lovefour said:


> Love it!!Is the cuff comfy??




I love it! I feel it's going to come off but I trial the cuff by shaking my arm like crazy an it hasn't come off! It fits loosely how I want it to since I stack it with my Hermes bracelet! Better to try it on. Don't try the sizers bcuz their not accurate in the actual cuff! GL


----------



## chinggay

Ooohhh, I want a cuff too. I don't like wearing jewelry to bed, so i'd like to be able to take it on and off easily. I'm traveling to Grand Cayman for the holidays and I hoping to score a good deal there. It will be my first love, if ever. Does anyone know if they have a good stock of the loves there these days? Thanks


----------



## Lovefour

808AsianGuy said:


> I love it! I feel it's going to come off but I trial the cuff by shaking my arm like crazy an it hasn't come off! It fits loosely how I want it to since I stack it with my Hermes bracelet! Better to try it on. Don't try the sizers bcuz their not accurate in the actual cuff! GL



Thank u!!


----------



## KristenG

chinggay said:


> Ooohhh, I want a cuff too. I don't like wearing jewelry to bed, so i'd like to be able to take it on and off easily. I'm traveling to Grand Cayman for the holidays and I hoping to score a good deal there. It will be my first love, if ever. Does anyone know if they have a good stock of the loves there these days? Thanks



Call ahead to the Grand Cayman store and tell them the size and color you want and they will order it for you to see when you come in. The cruise ships wipe out their supply VERY quickly, especially this time of year. I went in looking for one in January and they had practically none in stock.  I had to buy mine in Cozumel, Mexico on our next stop of the cruise, and it was more expensive than Cayman.


----------



## avedashiva

For those of you who own and stack a plain love bracelet with a ten diamond love bracelet (both the same size) - is the 10 diamond bracelet thinner or are they both the same exact width. I was just wondering because I cannot tell from the few pictures of seen of this combo online. Or does just depend on the year they were made?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## luvmydiego

Thank you to those that helped me with sizing and info. My wg with 4 diamond bracelet arrived today, and on my birthday! So glad I went with the 18 like recommended as I was thinking I needed a 19. 
Here are a few pictures.


----------



## chinggay

KristenG said:


> Call ahead to the Grand Cayman store and tell them the size and color you want and they will order it for you to see when you come in. The cruise ships wipe out their supply VERY quickly, especially this time of year. I went in looking for one in January and they had practically none in stock.  I had to buy mine in Cozumel, Mexico on our next stop of the cruise, and it was more expensive than Cayman.



I called them up today and asked for the cuff in size 16. I measured my wrist to size 14cm, so + 2 as the website suggested = 16. I hope it is not going to be too tight as I've never tried one on before. The person who picked up the phone said they don't have anymore of that size in order that is yet to come in but he told me what they have in stock right now and they only have 2 of that size. He's sending me the authorization form via email tomorrow so I can give them my credit card info and put one on hold. They never offered me the option to order something for me to see when I come in. Nevertheless, I'm happy! Yay!  Thanks for the suggestion, KristenG!


----------



## KristenG

chinggay said:


> I called them up today and asked for the cuff in size 16. I measured my wrist to size 14cm, so + 2 as the website suggested = 16. I hope it is not going to be too tight as I've never tried one on before. The person who picked up the phone said they don't have anymore of that size in order that is yet to come in but he told me what they have in stock right now and they only have 2 of that size. He's sending me the authorization form via email tomorrow so I can give them my credit card info and put one on hold. They never offered me the option to order something for me to see when I come in. Nevertheless, I'm happy! Yay!  Thanks for the suggestion, KristenG!



You are welcome! I was so sad that I wasn't able to buy one there, the price was so  much lower than the US and Mexico. I'm glad you were able to put one on hold!


----------



## MyDogTink

Check with your credit card company to see what the foreign transaction fees are . When I was in Cartier  in St. Maarten I told the SA that the slight reduction in price of the cuff compared to the price in the states didn't help me much because I had a 3% FTF. He took 3% off just like that. I never measured my wrist but got the 17. Now I'm worried it's too big and  I'm afraid to wear it.


chinggay said:


> I called them up today and asked for the cuff in size 16. I measured my wrist to size 14cm, so + 2 as the website suggested = 16. I hope it is not going to be too tight as I've never tried one on before. The person who picked up the phone said they don't have anymore of that size in order that is yet to come in but he told me what they have in stock right now and they only have 2 of that size. He's sending me the authorization form via email tomorrow so I can give them my credit card info and put one on hold. They never offered me the option to order something for me to see when I come in. Nevertheless, I'm happy! Yay!  Thanks for the suggestion, KristenG!


----------



## chinggay

MyDogTink said:


> Check with your credit card company to see what the foreign transaction fees are . When I was in Cartier  in St. Maarten I told the SA that the slight reduction in price of the cuff compared to the price in the states didn't help me much because I had a 3% FTF. He took 3% off just like that. I never measured my wrist but got the 17. Now I'm worried it's too big and  I'm afraid to wear it.




I was told that their sticker price for the YG cuff with one diamond is $5100 and they offer 10% off of that, so that comes down to $4590. I figured I would have to pay 3% FTF on my cc, so I even mentioned that to the SA that I talked to but he reiterated that their prices are lower than in the US, and that some people are still doing phone orders even if they have to pay 6% import duties on top of the FTF coz they are still saving money. So I guess there's no more haggling down that price in cayman. But compared to the $5350 price quoted on the US website, i think I'm ok with the additional 3%.


----------



## Suzie

luvmydiego said:


> Thank you to those that helped me with sizing and info. My wg with 4 diamond bracelet arrived today, and on my birthday! So glad I went with the 18 like recommended as I was thinking I needed a 19.
> Here are a few pictures.
> View attachment 2420268
> View attachment 2420269
> View attachment 2420273
> View attachment 2420274



It looks beautiful on you and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lux_Mommy

avedashiva said:


> For those of you who own and stack a plain love bracelet with a ten diamond love bracelet (both the same size) - is the 10 diamond bracelet thinner or are they both the same exact width. I was just wondering because I cannot tell from the few pictures of seen of this combo online. Or does just depend on the year they were made?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




I have the 6 diamond love and the plan love stacked. They seem pretty close in width. The diamond one may be a hair thinner, but honestly I can't tell for sure. My husband thinks they are the same. I know it's not the 10 but I hope it helps!


----------



## anne1218

chinggay said:


> I was told that their sticker price for the YG cuff with one diamond is $5100 and they offer 10% off of that, so that comes down to $4590. I figured I would have to pay 3% FTF on my cc, so I even mentioned that to the SA that I talked to but he reiterated that their prices are lower than in the US, and that some people are still doing phone orders even if they have to pay 6% import duties on top of the FTF coz they are still saving money. So I guess there's no more haggling down that price in cayman. But compared to the $5350 price quoted on the US website, i think I'm ok with the additional 3%.


Wow that's a good deal. May I know how to contact them? Based upon the pricing you mentioned you get about 14% off of the price here in the US then just add back 3% charge from cc. Still a good deal. Assuming the same for the YG bracelet. The price is $6350 - 14% off then add 3% charge by cc blthen another 6% custom am still able to save close to $1k. That's a great deal. 

Now I really need to know how can I contact them. Please help. Thanks!!


----------



## Lovefour

Lux_Mommy said:


> I have the 6 diamond love and the plan love stacked. They seem pretty close in width. The diamond one may be a hair thinner, but honestly I can't tell for sure. My husband thinks they are the same. I know it's not the 10 but I hope it helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2421115


Beautiful! which screw system do you have?


----------



## luvmydiego

Suzie said:


> It looks beautiful on you and Happy Birthday!



Thank you!! I appreciate your helpful input as well. I was so stressed about size (so silly) and all the input really helped me make the right choice. 

This may be a silly question , but is it safe to bring in pools and salt water?


----------



## avedashiva

Lux_Mommy said:


> I have the 6 diamond love and the plan love stacked. They seem pretty close in width. The diamond one may be a hair thinner, but honestly I can't tell for sure. My husband thinks they are the same. I know it's not the 10 but I hope it helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2421115




Thanks so much - interesting! A few associates I spoke to say the diamond loves are the same exact width as the plain loves. From your picture I think the diamond one is slightly more narrow. Have you have measured them out of curiosity?


Thanks!
By the way, they are gorgeous on your arm


----------



## elliesaurus

anne1218 said:


> Wow that's a good deal. May I know how to contact them? Based upon the pricing you mentioned you get about 14% off of the price here in the US then just add back 3% charge from cc. Still a good deal. Assuming the same for the YG bracelet. The price is $6350 - 14% off then add 3% charge by cc blthen another 6% custom am still able to save close to $1k. That's a great deal.
> 
> Now I really need to know how can I contact them. Please help. Thanks!!


 

I don't work for a bank but there are credit cards that don't charge foreign transaction fees. My husband and I saved a lot on our honeymoon by using one of those cards.


----------



## Lots love

Lux_Mommy said:


> I have the 6 diamond love and the plan love stacked. They seem pretty close in width. The diamond one may be a hair thinner, but honestly I can't tell for sure. My husband thinks they are the same. I know it's not the 10 but I hope it helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2421115




How old are they.they look so new ,dies the one with no diamond wear better then the one with diamond .just curious thank u


----------



## Suzie

luvmydiego said:


> Thank you!! I appreciate your helpful input as well. I was so stressed about size (so silly) and all the input really helped me make the right choice.
> 
> This may be a silly question , but is it safe to bring in pools and salt water?



Not silly at all, I asked the SA as I was heading to Hawaii and be said just run it under water which I did after a dip in the ocean, I didn't worry about the pool.


----------



## Lux_Mommy

Lovefour said:


> Beautiful! which screw system do you have?




Thank you. It's the old system


----------



## Lux_Mommy

Lots love said:


> How old are they.they look so new ,dies the one with no diamond wear better then the one with diamond .just curious thank u




They are a little on at least six years old and they seem to wear the same. Perhaps the diamond one wears less since it is dipped. I just has the plain one sent for polishing last month. I'm super glad that they are the old system since I wear them together and never take them off. I workout everyday with them and they never come loose!


----------



## Lux_Mommy

avedashiva said:


> Thanks so much - interesting! A few associates I spoke to say the diamond loves are the same exact width as the plain loves. From your picture I think the diamond one is slightly more narrow. Have you have measured them out of curiosity?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> By the way, they are gorgeous on your arm




First thank you. Okay I just measured them. The plan love is exactly 1/4 an inch. The 6 diamond is just a hair thinner (about 1/32 thinner to be exact). So I can easily see how some would say they are the same, and others say they are different.


----------



## avedashiva

Lux_Mommy said:


> First thank you. Okay I just measured them. The plan love is exactly 1/4 an inch. The 6 diamond is just a hair thinner (about 1/32 thinner to be exact). So I can easily see how some would say they are the same, and others say they are different.





Thank you for taking the trouble to measure them! That is very helpful. Oh I keep thinking of more questions. Do you like wearing the two? Any reason why you didn't go with two plain loves? And issues with clinking? Do you just get used to that?


----------



## anne1218

elliesaurus said:


> I don't work for a bank but there are credit cards that don't charge foreign transaction fees. My husband and I saved a lot on our honeymoon by using one of those cards.


The only credit card that charges a fee is Bank of America. All others should be fine. I'm only buying from cayman from now on. Save a ton. OP here hooked me up and gave me the SA contact info and he's awesome. Explained everything and I ordered the YG bracelet for $5350 + 6% custom charge and $35 shipping fees. I saved about $1500 compared to us prices. Thanks again OP


----------



## bougainvillier

anne1218 said:


> The only credit card that charges a fee is Bank of America. All others should be fine. I'm only buying from cayman from now on. Save a ton. OP here hooked me up and gave me the SA contact info and he's awesome. Explained everything and I ordered the YG bracelet for $5350 + 6% custom charge and $35 shipping fees. I saved about $1500 compared to us prices. Thanks again OP




Wow congrats. So they actually can ship to your US address? I always thought that you will need to go on a cruise to pick it up.


----------



## anne1218

He advised me to have it ship to other states if possible and not California as I might have to pay taxes so I have him ship it to my friends address in Oregon and she will send it back to me. No issues there


----------



## Lots love

Lux_Mommy said:


> They are a little on at least six years old and they seem to wear the same. Perhaps the diamond one wears less since it is dipped. I just has the plain one sent for polishing last month. I'm super glad that they are the old system since I wear them together and never take them off. I workout everyday with them and they never come loose!




They look great thank u for the info. I really like the white gold. I'm afraid that it won't wear so well that the scratches will show more on them them the yg so thank u


----------



## luvmydiego

Suzie said:


> Not silly at all, I asked the SA as I was heading to Hawaii and be said just run it under water which I did after a dip in the ocean, I didn't worry about the pool.



Thanks for the info, I really appreciate it. I was worried about the salt water maybe ruining the part that screws.


----------



## avcbob

anne1218 said:


> He advised me to have it ship to other states if possible and not California as I might have to pay taxes so I have him ship it to my friends address in Oregon and she will send it back to me. No issues there


You do know that's illegal?  If you live in California you are required to pay the tax, if they ship it directly to you without tax or you double ship through your friend.


----------



## anne1218

Didn't know that!!!


----------



## Lux_Mommy

avedashiva said:


> Thank you for taking the trouble to measure them! That is very helpful. Oh I keep thinking of more questions. Do you like wearing the two? Any reason why you didn't go with two plain loves? And issues with clinking? Do you just get used to that?




I love wearing the two. Honestly they move together as one, so there is little to no clinking. It felt right the moment I first put the second one on. When I just had the one plain love, it felt as if it was missing something. Don't get me wrong it was amazing to have the one, but I felt complete once the two were together.  I originally wanted two plain WG loves, but husband offered diamonds and who was I to argue! Diamond or plan they look amazing IMHO!!!  eventually I will add the 10 diamond to the stack


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lux_Mommy said:


> I love wearing the two. Honestly they move together as one, so there is little to no clinking. It felt right the moment I first put the second one on. When I just had the one plain love, it felt as if it was missing something. Don't get me wrong it was amazing to have the one, but I felt complete once the two were together.  I originally wanted two plain WG loves, but husband offered diamonds and who was I to argue! Diamond or plan they look amazing IMHO!!!  eventually I will add the 10 diamond to the stack



That will be lovely when you get the third. I am still trying to work hubby up to one.


----------



## Strawberryplums

Okay well told mr handsome daddy was going to get me the love bracelet when we go to new york on Tuesday,this did not go down well he feels very strongly that he has to be the one to get it for me...
Feeling a little sad as it means waiting much longer,tho at the same time it is very sweet that he feels this way...&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## pigleto972001

You can get one from your papa and another one later from your fella


----------



## Indecisive23

I was told by a store representative that cartier prices will increase around April next year.   Huuuurrryy uppp


----------



## phillj12

Lux_Mommy said:


> First thank you. Okay I just measured them. The plan love is exactly 1/4 an inch. The 6 diamond is just a hair thinner (about 1/32 thinner to be exact). So I can easily see how some would say they are the same, and others say they are different.




So interesting about wearing two! Would love another to go with my 4 diamond! So lucky you got a 6 diamond!!


----------



## cartier_love

avcbob said:


> You do know that's illegal?  If you live in California you are required to pay the tax, if they ship it directly to you without tax or you double ship through your friend.


 
It's against the law but it's never enforced in Oklahoma. Do you know how much this would hurt internet sales if they enforced it? No on would pay for shipping and tax.


----------



## anne1218

I've been loosing sleep over the cartier live bracelet. I first came across TPF many moons ago to get help with lv bag authentication. Then stumbled  across the mAkeup page then now the jewelry page. Since the Jewelry page, I got myself a new setting after seeing many of your lovely pieces, then some yellow diamond, then sapphire rings, jade, rolex, now cartier love. I was able to smoothly returned the 2 that are fake no problem although the seller was top rated, I still couldn't escape from a fake one. So whew!!! Now with the most recent one, she refused. I already opened the eBay case, contacted my cc and open a dispute case. Now she refused to pick up the merchandise and been mIA. I'm out a few grand and not sure where it's going to go from here. So upset. Anybody wants to shed some light and if they had any similar experiences can u share your outcome? Thank you!!  I guess this is really lesson learned. Am buying a real one from the store to save all the headache. It's really not worth the saving over the headache


----------



## bougainvillier

anne1218 said:


> I've been loosing sleep over the cartier live bracelet. I first came across TPF many moons ago to get help with lv bag authentication. Then stumbled  across the mAkeup page then now the jewelry page. Since the Jewelry page, I got myself a new setting after seeing many of your lovely pieces, then some yellow diamond, then sapphire rings, jade, rolex, now cartier love. I was able to smoothly returned the 2 that are fake no problem although the seller was top rated, I still couldn't escape from a fake one. So whew!!! Now with the most recent one, she refused. I already opened the eBay case, contacted my cc and open a dispute case. Now she refused to pick up the merchandise and been mIA. I'm out a few grand and not sure where it's going to go from here. So upset. Anybody wants to shed some light and if they had any similar experiences can u share your outcome? Thank you!!  I guess this is really lesson learned. Am buying a real one from the store to save all the headache. It's really not worth the saving over the headache




Post on the eBay forum. There are some really knowledgeable members there. Congratulations on your new bracelet!


----------



## pluiee

bougainvillier said:


> PG is beautiful and it goes extra well with pink skin tone IMO. There are some ladies here had experience that it faded to more of a YG tone but it seems there was no problem to get it exchanged at cartier when it happens. So buy away!



Does anyone have experience with replacing their PG bracelet at the store? I've been wearing my PG love bracelet about almost 8 years and it actually looks YG now; you can barely tell it is PG unless you put it next to a YG bracelet.. I thought it was just one of those things I had to accept but now I'm thinking there's a defect and I should consider getting it changed?


----------



## Suzie

anne1218 said:


> I've been loosing sleep over the cartier live bracelet. I first came across TPF many moons ago to get help with lv bag authentication. Then stumbled  across the mAkeup page then now the jewelry page. Since the Jewelry page, I got myself a new setting after seeing many of your lovely pieces, then some yellow diamond, then sapphire rings, jade, rolex, now cartier love. I was able to smoothly returned the 2 that are fake no problem although the seller was top rated, I still couldn't escape from a fake one. So whew!!! Now with the most recent one, she refused. I already opened the eBay case, contacted my cc and open a dispute case. Now she refused to pick up the merchandise and been mIA. I'm out a few grand and not sure where it's going to go from here. So upset. Anybody wants to shed some light and if they had any similar experiences can u share your outcome? Thank you!!  I guess this is really lesson learned. Am buying a real one from the store to save all the headache. It's really not worth the saving over the headache



So sorry to hear this, I agree with bougainvillea, please post on the ebay thread, they are very knowledgeable and give good advise on how to proceed.


----------



## Lots love

pluiee said:


> Does anyone have experience with replacing their PG bracelet at the store? I've been wearing my PG love bracelet about almost 8 years and it actually looks YG now; you can barely tell it is PG unless you put it next to a YG bracelet.. I thought it was just one of those things I had to accept but now I'm thinking there's a defect and I should consider getting it changed?




Did you try having it polished. Maybe that's all it needs. You probably have old locking system. I  would keep it. It's the Original version. Also the first love. Has some sentimental value to it. That's just my opinion. What ever you decide is what matters


----------



## elliesaurus

pluiee said:


> Does anyone have experience with replacing their PG bracelet at the store? I've been wearing my PG love bracelet about almost 8 years and it actually looks YG now; you can barely tell it is PG unless you put it next to a YG bracelet.. I thought it was just one of those things I had to accept but now I'm thinking there's a defect and I should consider getting it changed?


 
I've had my RG since 2009 and it faded to YG within 6 months. I took it to the store and they told me it was my body chemistry and there was nothing they could do about it. To be honest, I felt like the SAs at the store (5th Ave store) were rude and snooty and that they refuse to take responsibility. The customer service people upstairs are much nicer but they also said that there is nothing that they can do about it. Hope you have a better experience than I did though!


----------



## TechPrincess

I have several RG pieces and its happened to all of them - I think its just the gold to copper mix...


----------



## LVoeletters

pluiee said:


> Does anyone have experience with replacing their PG bracelet at the store? I've been wearing my PG love bracelet about almost 8 years and it actually looks YG now; you can barely tell it is PG unless you put it next to a YG bracelet.. I thought it was just one of those things I had to accept but now I'm thinking there's a defect and I should consider getting it changed?




They won't my RG it blends into my yellow gold now, they even said I have to tighten the bracelet every week, I've had it for a year and a couple of months


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone have a pic of their love with a round bangle? Something somewhat fitted?


----------



## pluiee

Lots love said:


> Did you try having it polished. Maybe that's all it needs. You probably have old locking system. I  would keep it. It's the Original version. Also the first love. Has some sentimental value to it. That's just my opinion. What ever you decide is what matters





elliesaurus said:


> I've had my RG since 2009 and it faded to YG within 6 months. I took it to the store and they told me it was my body chemistry and there was nothing they could do about it. To be honest, I felt like the SAs at the store (5th Ave store) were rude and snooty and that they refuse to take responsibility. The customer service people upstairs are much nicer but they also said that there is nothing that they can do about it. Hope you have a better experience than I did though!





LVoeletters said:


> They won't my RG it blends into my yellow gold now, they even said I have to tighten the bracelet every week, I've had it for a year and a couple of months





TechPrincess said:


> I have several RG pieces and its happened to all of them - I think its just the gold to copper mix...



Thanks everyone! I was just really surprised and curious to hear that Cartier was willing to do exchanges. As you have mentioned, I just assumed that it was part of normal wear and tear, so to speak. 

Lots love, I will definitely keep mine  I've gotten used to it now but I've always loved the look of the PG more so I was just wondering. 

elliesaurus, sorry to hear that they were so rude. I wonder if this happens to all RG items from Cartier or are we the few with a body chemistry that just doesn't work with RG? (!?)


----------



## shopgirl560

Can anybody tell me if this cartier bracelet authentic?    http://www.ebay.com/itm/111236113755?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## elliesaurus

pluiee said:


> Thanks everyone! I was just really surprised and curious to hear that Cartier was willing to do exchanges. As you have mentioned, I just assumed that it was part of normal wear and tear, so to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots love, I will definitely keep mine  I've gotten used to it now but I've always loved the look of the PG more so I was just wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> elliesaurus, sorry to hear that they were so rude. I wonder if this happens to all RG items from Cartier or are we the few with a body chemistry that just doesn't work with RG? (!?)




I think the metal combination that Cartier uses for RG loves is just hit or miss. I have the trinity ring that I wear everyday as my wedding band (married in June this year) and the RG band is still very obviously pinker than the YG. 

Funny enough, my husband was more upset than I was about the love changing color because this was the first big ticket purchase that he had ever gifted me (this was when we were still dating) and he was disappointed that it didn't end up being "perfect." Me on the other hand, I just accepted it because I loved that it was from him so I guess it all worked out.


----------



## pluiee

elliesaurus said:


> I think the metal combination that Cartier uses for RG loves is just hit or miss. I have the trinity ring that I wear everyday as my wedding band (married in June this year) and the RG band is still very obviously pinker than the YG.
> 
> Funny enough, my husband was more upset than I was about the love changing color because this was the first big ticket purchase that he had ever gifted me (this was when we were still dating) and he was disappointed that it didn't end up being "perfect." Me on the other hand, I just accepted it because I loved that it was from him so I guess it all worked out.



I wonder if they've changed the formula in recent years? I have an old trinity ring and the rose gold part has already faded as well. Hopefully that doesn't happen to yours.

Congratulations on getting married! I like to think that it's all part and process of making the bracelet unique and one of a kind - it has MY scratches and dents on it


----------



## rabbits

Out of curiosity, I did a comparison shot of my RG cuff and Trinity ring. On the ring, the colour difference is quite apparent and the cuff seems to be somewhat between YG and RG.


----------



## pigleto972001

My RG has definitely faded some but I wear it w my YG so you can still see a rose tint. The rose gold on my santos 100 hasn't faded tho  maybe it's cos there's so much more wear on the bracelet


----------



## Babsiegirl

I've had my RG love for about 2 years.  I also have love ring and trinity ring.  I have some tiffany rose gold as well. Some of my pieces are more pink than others. I don't think they have necessarily turned, they seem to look different in certain kinds of light.  I put them next to yellow gold, and I still see a difference.


----------



## Harpertoo

I've never had an issue w/ any RG oxidizing...Cartier, Tiffany, or my lower karat antique pieces.
I tend to think it's a combination of the % of copper in the piece, the type of wear it gets, and maybe most importantly body chemistry.


----------



## Jetsetmax

My RG love bracelet (which I've had for almost 6 years) started fading in less than a year.  If I put it next to YG I can just barely tell that its rose.  Still, its actually common with rose gold particularly if exposed to water frequently, which if you don't take it off to shower is going to get soaked hundreds of times per year.  From what I have heard, its the chemicals in the water than cause the rose to fade.  I have a RG Cartier Tank that is about 4 years old and very rosey in color, but its never been exposed to water.  I had read Rolex came up with a new formula for rose gold that incorporates I believe some platinum and its supposed to resist fading, however I've ever heard of a few cases where Rolex watches using their new formula still faded after exposure to water.  

I've gotten used to it and don't care that its faded.


----------



## TechPrincess

pluiee said:


> elliesaurus, sorry to hear that they were so rude. I wonder if this happens to all RG items from Cartier or are we the few with a body chemistry that just doesn't work with RG? (!?)



I do wonder if maybe it is my body chemistry simply because there are days where my YG wedding set will leave discoloration on my finger. I know that's a chemistry thing because it doesn't always happen - I notice it more when I eat anything highly acidic.


----------



## Jetsetmax

It should be noted that even yellow gold can oxidize, although interestingly it gets sort of a reddish brown tint (but just in a few places, not the entire item).  I've noticed this on an 18Kt yellow gold watch I have, and also on a pendant.  Each are 20+ years old.


----------



## Jetsetmax

pluiee said:


> I wonder if this happens to all RG items from Cartier or are we the few with a body chemistry that just doesn't work with RG? (!?)



Its not specific to Cartier, it can happen on any rose gold items, particularly those exposed to water (like if you shower or swim with it on).  I've heard of issues involving rose gold Rolex watches fading to more of a yellow color.


----------



## Jetsetmax

TechPrincess said:


> I do wonder if maybe it is my body chemistry simply because there are days where my YG wedding set will leave discoloration on my finger. I know that's a chemistry thing because it doesn't always happen - I notice it more when I eat anything highly acidic.



If its itchy or becomes like a rash, often times it a sign of an allergic reaction your skin is having to the nickel content used as an alloy in gold.

My mother-in-law had to have all of her yellow gold jewelry plated in platinum to stop the allergic reaction she was having to it.  Now she opts for platinum.


----------



## TechPrincess

Jetsetmax said:


> If its itchy or becomes like a rash, often times it a sign of an allergic reaction your skin is having to the nickel content used as an alloy in gold.
> 
> My mother-in-law had to have all of her yellow gold jewelry plated in platinum to stop the allergic reaction she was having to it.  Now she opts for platinum.



It never been itchy or a rash - though that is subject to change I am told. Its more of just a dark discoloration that will come off when I wash my hands but then comes back a few hours later


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

TechPrincess said:


> It never been itchy or a rash - though that is subject to change I am told. Its more of just a dark discoloration that will come off when I wash my hands but then comes back a few hours later



That happens to me too. It's like dark grey and will rub or wash off, won't happen all the time. I don't know what causes it. And it only happens with my gold pieces, but I mostly wear yellow gold.


----------



## TechPrincess

NikkisABagGirl said:


> That happens to me too. It's like dark grey and will rub or wash off, won't happen all the time. I don't know what causes it. And it only happens with my gold pieces, but I mostly wear yellow gold.



The dermatologist said it was just a reaction and that when it happens its because I am more acidic than normal. 

Mine also only happens with my YG pieces


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

TechPrincess said:


> The dermatologist said it was just a reaction and that when it happens its because I am more acidic than normal.
> 
> Mine also only happens with my YG pieces



Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## LVoeletters

Do you ladies prefer the look of one love bangle or stacked with 2 or more? I love how chic the one bangle is but im wondering if two bangles would still be chic or even more so


----------



## NSB

LVoeletters said:


> Do you ladies prefer the look of one love bangle or stacked with 2 or more? I love how chic the one bangle is but im wondering if two bangles would still be chic or even more so


I love the look of two stacked! I  really want a second love! I am saving as hard as I can before the next price increase


----------



## dialv

I want a double stack so bad. I put in my wish list to my special Santa for another Love. I don't think I could rock 3 of them though, they might be heavy. If however I was given the opportunity I would have to do it.


----------



## shopgirl560

Can anybody on this board tell me if this cartier bracelet is authentic ?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111236113755?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## TechPrincess

shopgirl560 said:


> Can anybody on this board tell me if this cartier bracelet is authentic ?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111236113755?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



The listing ended and it won't let me in to see what the pictures looked like


----------



## shopgirl560

Sorry put the  wrong link.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/321269993800?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## TechPrincess

shopgirl560 said:


> Sorry put the  wrong link.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/321269993800?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Will the seller give you more pictures .. The box appears to be real - but I'd like to see the hallmarks from a straight on angle instead of sideways


----------



## MyDogTink

Jetsetmax said:


> Its not specific to Cartier, it can happen on any rose gold items, particularly those exposed to water (like if you shower or swim with it on).  I've heard of issues involving rose gold Rolex watches fading to more of a yellow color.



I believe Rolex uses 'everrose' which I think they patented. My limited research says Rolex developed everrose so it will not fade. I absolutely love Cartier's RG and prefer it over VCA's RG. I suppose that's because of the different contents they use. I really want the RG cuff but I'm hesitant. I suppose it doesn't make a difference though since the YG and RG are the same price and if RG fades it will just look closer to YG.


----------



## lhaiat

Can anyone authenticate this bracelet???  I have been burned in the past but this one looks good.... any thoughts?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...493704?pt=Fashion_Jewelry&hash=item2a350a4c08


----------



## tiby321

Ladies, I am really interested in getting a love bracelet.  the closest store is too far for me so i want to buy it online.  I need some advice on sizing.  I measured my wrist and it is 16.5cm with no room to spare.  So should i order 17 or 18?  how do you wear yours?  tight, a little bit bigger or 2-3cm bigger.  If you can show some pics, it would be awesome!  Also would you recommend buying off ebay or other resale sites?   thank you so much!


----------



## phillj12

LVoeletters said:


> Do you ladies prefer the look of one love bangle or stacked with 2 or more? I love how chic the one bangle is but im wondering if two bangles would still be chic or even more so




 I Think 2 stacked look amazing! I don't love 3 as much .


----------



## MyDogTink

tiby321 said:


> Ladies, I am really interested in getting a love bracelet.  the closest store is too far for me so i want to buy it online.  I need some advice on sizing.  I measured my wrist and it is 16.5cm with no room to spare.  So should i order 17 or 18?  how do you wear yours?  tight, a little bit bigger or 2-3cm bigger.  If you can show some pics, it would be awesome!  Also would you recommend buying off ebay or other resale sites?   thank you so much!



I bought the 17 before I measured my wrist. I measure 14.5 so add 2 per Cartier's instructions and it's 16.5 - between the size 16 and 17. I find the 17 a little loose but I didn't try on the 16. I was in the islands so it was hot and my wrist was a bit swollen. Personally though I don't know if I would want the smaller size as it would be more difficult to get on. Why don't you call Cartier and ask their opinion?


----------



## luvmydiego

tiby321 said:


> Ladies, I am really interested in getting a love bracelet.  the closest store is too far for me so i want to buy it online.  I need some advice on sizing.  I measured my wrist and it is 16.5cm with no room to spare.  So should i order 17 or 18?  how do you wear yours?  tight, a little bit bigger or 2-3cm bigger.  If you can show some pics, it would be awesome!  Also would you recommend buying off ebay or other resale sites?   thank you so much!



I measured the same as you and also have no store close to try on. I ordered a 18 and love it. It is not tight and I still have room for any summer swelling I get when the weather gets humid. I posted pictures a few pages back. I did not want my bracelet too tight as I know it would bother me. Since I do not have a store to try on I can not tell you how a 17 fits, but can say I personally find the 18 comfortable.


----------



## elliesaurus

pluiee said:


> I wonder if they've changed the formula in recent years? I have an old trinity ring and the rose gold part has already faded as well. Hopefully that doesn't happen to yours.
> 
> Congratulations on getting married! I like to think that it's all part and process of making the bracelet unique and one of a kind - it has MY scratches and dents on it


 
Thank you!  I definitely agree that the scratches and dents are what make it our own.


----------



## Jetsetmax

MyDogTink said:


> I believe Rolex uses 'everrose' which I think they patented. My limited research says Rolex developed everrose so it will not fade. I absolutely love Cartier's RG and prefer it over VCA's RG. I suppose that's because of the different contents they use. I really want the RG cuff but I'm hesitant. I suppose it doesn't make a difference though since the YG and RG are the same price and if RG fades it will just look closer to YG.



Yes, Rolex developed an alloy that I believe incorporates platinum, so it is supposed to be resistant to fading.  However, I've already seen on a few Rolex forums, that there are instances where it has faded to yellow.  

As for preferring one brand's rose gold to another, yes there are different compositions of alloys using different amounts of copper and other metals.  There is actually a color scale for gold.  Yellow gold is 3N, a very light rose gold is 4N, a deeper rose colored gold is 5N, and then I believe at 6N you reach what is called red gold.


----------



## dialv

I just measured my wrist and it is almost 17 cm, my Love bracelet is a 17. I find the size perfect. I don't really experience summer swelling, it is - 40 celcius here and gets hot in the summer, Canadian prairies. My love bracelet seems just right, it slides around a bit but doesn't clank on things. I ordered mine over the phone, and it is the perfect fit unless you want it bigger. This is just my opinion. Also, my opinion, I wouldn't buy from ebay.


----------



## dialv

tiby321 here is a pic of my size 17 Love and size 16 JUC.


----------



## tiby321

luvmydiego said:


> I measured the same as you and also have no store close to try on. I ordered a 18 and love it. It is not tight and I still have room for any summer swelling I get when the weather gets humid. I posted pictures a few pages back. I did not want my bracelet too tight as I know it would bother me. Since I do not have a store to try on I can not tell you how a 17 fits, but can say I personally find the 18 comfortable.



Thank for the advise....Yea, i was thinking of 18 too.  Need to find time to go try it on in store.  Do you wear yours everyday?  does it get worn out quickly?


----------



## tiby321

Thanks ladies for your advises!  Do you wear yours everyday or is it special occasion only?  Since there is a big different in price btw brand new one from the store and pre-loved, would you recommend buying pre-loved?


----------



## MyDogTink

Jetsetmax said:


> Yes, Rolex developed an alloy that I believe incorporates platinum, so it is supposed to be resistant to fading.  However, I've already seen on a few Rolex forums, that there are instances where it has faded to yellow.
> 
> As for preferring one brand's rose gold to another, yes there are different compositions of alloys using different amounts of copper and other metals.  There is actually a color scale for gold.  Yellow gold is 3N, a very light rose gold is 4N, a deeper rose colored gold is 5N, and then I believe at 6N you reach what is called red gold.



Very interesting. Thanks for the information.


----------



## elliesaurus

tiby321 said:


> Thanks ladies for your advises!  Do you wear yours everyday or is it special occasion only?  Since there is a big different in price btw brand new one from the store and pre-loved, would you recommend buying pre-loved?


 
I wear mine everyday; I am very lazy when it comes to changing my jewelry (e.g. I am in my mid-20s and I've been wearing the same necklace that my parents gifted me at my high school graduation).

If there is a reputable place where you can buy pre-loved, I would say go for it. I've read posts from other TPFers who have tried to buy from ebay but that there are a lot of fakes and it's not worth the headache. On the other hand, if you know of a trusted jeweler who sells it, I say why not?


----------



## Jetsetmax

I wear my Love bracelet everyday.  I wear a rose one in the fall and winter and I switch to 1 size larger in white gold for the spring summer.  

As for new or pre-owned, there are so many fakes that sometimes dealers aren't always sure.  IMHO its easier to buy a new one, have all the paperwork and the assurance that its the real deal.  I've read about 2 many people getting burned with fakes...but I suppose it depends on how risk averse you are.


----------



## pree

dialv, your love and JUC are beautiful! 
Are they both yellow gold?
Are they comfortable to wear together?


----------



## dialv

Thank you pree, yes both yg and super comfortable.


----------



## luvmydiego

tiby321 said:


> Thank for the advise....Yea, i was thinking of 18 too.  Need to find time to go try it on in store.  Do you wear yours everyday?  does it get worn out quickly?



I have been wearing it everyday. I check it every day to make sure it is still screwed tight, and so far it has not loosened at all. Just to be safe.

There is a great picture above your post of two sizes to give an idea of difference. I would say it is a personal preference on how you like the fit. My 18 is more loose, but I do not like a tight fit. If you like a more fitted tight feel than I would do a 17. For me the 18 is comfortable and I like having a little movement. 

Look forward to seeing your bracelet when you decide.


----------



## luvmydiego

dialv said:


> tiby321 here is a pic of my size 17 Love and size 16 JUC.



Wow! I love this look! Thank you for sharing. Although now I want a JUC, yikes. Do you like the tighter fit of JUC compared to the Love?


----------



## dialv

Well , they recommend when you buy the JUC to get it one size smaller than your Love bracelet. I don't find my bracelet's a tighter fit. I would say I have about a 2 1/2 inch span of where I can move them both very freely. For me that is perfect because when I am doing paperwork I don't like them hitting my desk etc. mind you I can put the sweatband over them.


----------



## shopgirl560




----------



## lovequality

Hello, is it cheaper to get Cartier love or JUC in France? TIA.


----------



## shopgirl560

shopgirl560 said:


> Sorry put the  wrong link.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/321269993800?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Can anybody tell if this bracelet is authentic


----------



## LVoeletters

phillj12 said:


> I Think 2 stacked look amazing! I don't love 3 as much .




Thanks for responding-- I keep going back and forth, I do like the simplicity of my one bangle, it's such a beautiful hue, but I've always thought down the road of adding another but now I'm wondering if I should do a cuff since it's also from me... Just can't decide if I like the one bangle or two look on me!


----------



## NSB

LVoeletters said:


> Thanks for responding-- I keep going back and forth, I do like the simplicity of my one bangle, it's such a beautiful hue, but I've always thought down the road of adding another but now I'm wondering if I should do a cuff since it's also from me... Just can't decide if I like the one bangle or two look on me!


Have you been to the store to look at a second love- just wondering if the store would let you try on an actual bracelet with your current love? In theory, I really want a second love but I have no idea if 2 would look good on me.


----------



## phillj12

LVoeletters said:


> Thanks for responding-- I keep going back and forth, I do like the simplicity of my one bangle, it's such a beautiful hue, but I've always thought down the road of adding another but now I'm wondering if I should do a cuff since it's also from me... Just can't decide if I like the one bangle or two look on me!




The few times I've seen someone with two I think it looks so luxe! Cuff seems like a great option too! Good luck!


----------



## lanvin

If stacking a love bracelet and cuff would you get the same size? My mother has a 17 bracelet and wants a cuff but is not able to go to the shop to try it so ordering from their website. She tried a second bracelet a while back and the SA said to get the same size in the bracelet rather than 1 size up but how does it work when stacking a bracelet + cuff?


----------



## lanvin

shopgirl560 said:


> Can anybody tell if this bracelet is authentic



this looks fine to me but it would be good if the seller could post a close up of the inside


----------



## bougainvillier

lanvin said:


> If stacking a love bracelet and cuff would you get the same size? My mother has a 17 bracelet and wants a cuff but is not able to go to the shop to try it so ordering from their website. She tried a second bracelet a while back and the SA said to get the same size in the bracelet rather than 1 size up but how does it work when stacking a bracelet + cuff?




When I tried mine at the boutique, I felt the bracelet moving a bit more than cuff in the same size 16. But the size 17 cuff moves even more than the size 16 bracelet. I didn't stack them next to each other. But from what I remembered trying them separately, I would get the same size when stacking. Curious to hear from other ladies


----------



## schadenfreude

I don't like the bangle and cuff stacked because they are shaped slightly differently even when the same size. I prefer the seamless look of two bangles or two cuffs, but I might be in the minority.


----------



## tiby321

Does anyone have sz 20 bracelet?  do you mind posting a mod pic?  I am worried it is too big, i am measured at sz 17, but my daily bracelet is around 7.5" (should be sz 20).  it rests on my forearm instead of wrist part.  Your advise is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jetsetmax

lovequality said:


> Hello, is it cheaper to get Cartier love or JUC in France? TIA.



In general not really.  You can go online and see what it costs and compare to your home country's price, then figure out the exchange rate difference.  In addition, don't forget that if you were to put it on a credit card, most cards today also charge at least a 2% currency conversion fee (some charge more).  Also not sure what your customs tax/declaration scenario would be when you bring it into your home country, or your home country's tax on the purchase of such an item.


----------



## Lots love

Well I was wondering ? Who on hear has the oldest love bracelet . I see this blog has been going for couple years. So I was curious about who has the oldest bracelet on here. And there thoughts on it


----------



## Jetsetmax

Lots love said:


> Well I was wondering ? Who on hear has the oldest love bracelet . I see this blog has been going for couple years. So I was curious about who has the oldest bracelet on here. And there thoughts on it



I'm not sure who has the oldest Love bracelet here, but I've had mine since January 2008.  I love it and even though the rose color has faded (and looks more like yg), and am so happy with it that I bought one in wg to go with my white metal watches.  I'm not a bracelet person, but this is the one bracelet that I really adore.


----------



## Lots love

Jetsetmax said:


> I'm not sure who has the oldest Love bracelet here, but I've had mine since January 2008.  I love it and even though the rose color has faded (and looks more like yg), and am so happy with it that I bought one in wg to go with my white metal watches.  I'm not a bracelet person, but this is the one bracelet that I really adore.




Me and you r twins I also bought the rg could you show me a picture I'm curious to see the fading of the color that everyone is talking about if you don't mind  I also love mine I waited so long for one and finally this year my mom bought me one I will always treasure it thank you for answering my question


----------



## Jetsetmax

Lots love said:


> Me and you r twins I also bought the rg could you show me a picture I'm curious to see the fading of the color that everyone is talking about if you don't mind  I also love mine I waited so long for one and finally this year my mom bought me one I will always treasure it thank you for answering my question



The color difference is subtle and can be difficult to see in photos.  I just tried posting some photos so you can see, but for some reason its giving me some sort of error message so I will have to try again later this afternoon or this evening.


----------



## LVoeletters

NSB said:


> Have you been to the store to look at a second love- just wondering if the store would let you try on an actual bracelet with your current love? In theory, I really want a second love but I have no idea if 2 would look good on me.




I honestly don't know-- when
I went to go get sized I was shown the bracelets and ended up doing a charge send over the phone a couple of months later. I went a couple of months Ago to a different cartier and they didn't have cuffs for me to try.... Id feel
Better if they would even put half of one only wrist instead of screwing on the whe thing tbh


----------



## LVoeletters

*on my wrist. Sorry after a certain length my app won't let me view my response before I hit send lol


----------



## pree

I went to Cartier's yesterday. I tried the WG cuff with my YG cuff and the size 17 full bracelet with my size 17 cuff. It's true that 2 cuffs is seamless as Schadenfreude says. But the full bracelet and cuff also looks good. 
The YG cuff with 1 diamond was not available. I think that would be lovely. 
I was surprised how much more 'substantial' and heavier the full bracelet was compared to the cuff. The full bracelet felt very luxurious!
I tried on the JUC. The pink gold size 16 was not available. But I was able to try on the YG and pink gold with diamonds.
I also tried on some of the watches.
I had a great afternnon there but left empty handed. However the SAs were really helpful.
I'm still back to the question of JUC or second Love......
After Cartier, I went to Bvlgari and bought a YG bzero1 ring which I have wanted for some time, so the day was successful!


----------



## Jayne1

Lots love said:


> Well I was wondering ? Who on hear has the oldest love bracelet . I see this blog has been going for couple years. So I was curious about who has the oldest bracelet on here. And there thoughts on it



Mine are about 10 years old... what do you want to know?


----------



## bextasy

Airport update... I now am wearing 2 YG love bracelets. When I went through airport security this weekend the way I was taught to walk through (with both hands up in front of you, Think like "Frankenstein") neither of them went off as usual. I went through the metal detector no problem. However my husband who wears only one YG from last year had a problem. I honestly think it depends on when your bracelet was made or something individually in each bracelet.....


----------



## Lots love

Jayne1 said:


> Mine are about 10 years old... what do you want to know?




No I just was asking the question. on who hear has there the longest. I just was wondering .I find it interesting nobody every asked .


----------



## Lots love

Jetsetmax said:


> The color difference is subtle and can be difficult to see in photos.  I just tried posting some photos so you can see, but for some reason its giving me some sort of error message so I will have to try again later this afternoon or this evening.




Thank you for your response


----------



## NSB

bextasy said:


> Airport update... I now am wearing 2 YG love bracelets. When I went through airport security this weekend the way I was taught to walk through (with both hands up in front of you, Think like "Frankenstein") neither of them went off as usual. I went through the metal detector no problem. However my husband who wears only one YG from last year had a problem. I honestly think it depends on when your bracelet was made or something individually in each bracelet.....


Do you like wearing the 2 loves together? I have 1 yg love bracelet now & am really hoping that my husband gets me another one before the next price increase. I love  how 2 look together but have never actually tried on another braclet to see how it would look on me.


----------



## Jetsetmax

bextasy said:


> Airport update... I now am wearing 2 YG love bracelets. When I went through airport security this weekend the way I was taught to walk through (with both hands up in front of you, Think like "Frankenstein") neither of them went off as usual. I went through the metal detector no problem. However my husband who wears only one YG from last year had a problem. I honestly think it depends on when your bracelet was made or something individually in each bracelet.....



I've worn my rg love from 2008, and on several occasions its been hassle when I go through the metal detector, so now when I travel I leave them at home.  Its just not worth the headache of explaining to one of the security people that I can't just take the bracelet off, I'd need a screw driver.  My wife has no problem getting through the metal detector wearing her large size Cartier Tank Francaise watch.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Lots love said:


> Thank you for your response



I purchased a RG Love bracelet for my wife around 2005 for our anniversary.  She wanted me to get one too but I was hesitant.   Then the more I saw it and thought about it the more I liked it, and she bought me one for my birthday in 2006.  

I'm not sure if the color change will be easy to see in photos, some of it depends on lighting and your monitor (sometimes even next to a Cartier watch I have that hasn't changed color it can be tough to see in pix).  But I'll give it a shot.  Although mine has faded to more of a YG color, the indentations of the screw design around the bracelet still look sort of rose/pink gold.  Here are a few photos.  

This first one was when the bracelet was only a little less than a year old.  Its tough to tell, but the Cartier watch next to it is rose gold, but today it looks much rosier than the bracelet does.  The color difference is quite subtle.

Here is a photo from when the Love bracelet was less than a year old.  You can see its a slightly different shade than my Cartier Tank XL (which is pink gold).






This is from last week.


----------



## andi

bextasy said:


> Airport update... I now am wearing 2 YG love bracelets. When I went through airport security this weekend the way I was taught to walk through (with both hands up in front of you, Think like "Frankenstein") neither of them went off as usual. I went through the metal detector no problem. However my husband who wears only one YG from last year had a problem. I honestly think it depends on when your bracelet was made or something individually in each bracelet.....


I wear a YG and I am waiting for my RG to get back from its spa trip in Paris ( close to $4,000, yes $4,000).  I will wear them both and I am seriously worried about security at airport.  DH would leave me there if my locked-on bracelets caused a problem.  Hoping they can just use the wand..... 
Im glad to hear your 2 did not cause a prob.  I would die!!!


----------



## MyDogTink

Jetsetmax said:


> I purchased a RG Love bracelet for my wife around 2005 for our anniversary.  She wanted me to get one too but I was hesitant.   Then the more I saw it and thought about it the more I liked it, and she bought me one for my birthday in 2006.
> 
> I'm not sure if the color change will be easy to see in photos, some of it depends on lighting and your monitor (sometimes even next to a Cartier watch I have that hasn't changed color it can be tough to see in pix).  But I'll give it a shot.  Although mine has faded to more of a YG color, the indentations of the screw design around the bracelet still look sort of rose/pink gold.  Here are a few photos.
> 
> This first one was when the bracelet was only a little less than a year old.  Its tough to tell, but the Cartier watch next to it is rose gold, but today it looks much rosier than the bracelet does.  The color difference is quite subtle.
> 
> Here is a photo from when the Love bracelet was less than a year old.  You can see its a slightly different shade than my Cartier Tank XL (which is pink gold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from last week.



Thank you, Jetsetmax. Considering the RG did fade, are you still content that you have the RG or would you have chosen the YG if you knew how the RG would fade?


----------



## Harpertoo

andi said:


> I wear a YG and I am waiting for my RG to get back from its spa trip in Paris ( close to $4,000, yes $4,000).  I will wear them both and I am seriously worried about security at airport.  DH would leave me there if my locked-on bracelets caused a problem.  Hoping they can just use the wand.....
> Im glad to hear your 2 did not cause a prob.  I would die!!!


Sometimes my Love sets off the alarms, sometimes not. The TSA agent said it's cumulative metal....but I think it's also variable machine sensitivity....I had the same issue when I wore my Cartier watch through.
Honestly, my husband is still putting on his shoes when I'm done with the pat down....it doesn't seem much worse or frequent to me than the random selection.


----------



## Jayne1

andi said:


> I wear a YG and I am waiting for my RG to get back from its spa trip in Paris ( close to $4,000, yes $4,000).  I will wear them both and I am seriously worried about security at airport.  DH would leave me there if my locked-on bracelets caused a problem.  Hoping they can just use the wand.....
> Im glad to hear your 2 did not cause a prob.  I would die!!!


I have the old style of yellow gold and white and simply cannot get them on again myself.  I can get them off (or rather my husband can do it) but the SA puts it back on so much better. 

I will not take them off to travel.  That means a trip to the store. I was also told many years ago, that it was not wise to take them on and off many times.  Bad for the screws.

So, if they have to use a wand at the airport, so be it.


----------



## jenayb

andi said:


> I wear a YG and I am waiting for my RG to get back from its spa trip in Paris ( close to $4,000, yes $4,000).  I will wear them both and I am seriously worried about security at airport.  DH would leave me there if my locked-on bracelets caused a problem.  Hoping they can just use the wand.....
> Im glad to hear your 2 did not cause a prob.  I would die!!!



I've flown multiple times with my Love and it's never caused a problem or even set off any of the metal detectors. You will be fine.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Lots love said:


> No I just was asking the question. on who hear has there the longest. I just was wondering .I find it interesting nobody every asked .



It has been discussed somewhere here.  I remember there was a woman who had been wearing her bracelet over 20 (30?) years.


----------



## Jetsetmax

MyDogTink said:


> Thank you, Jetsetmax. Considering the RG did fade, are you still content that you have the RG or would you have chosen the YG if you knew how the RG would fade?



Hi MyDogTink, 

Maybe if it cost more to get the RG I'd be annoyed, but its the same prices as the yg.  Its also not a problem specific to Cartier, it can happen with other brands using pink gold that gets exposed to water in showers or pools.  Initially I wished it stayed more of a rose color to be an exact match to my Cartier Tank XL.  The screw design around the bracelet the indentations that create the look of the screws still look pink.  The bracelet is now sort of in between yellow and pink.  Its close in color to my other rose gold watches which are a lighter pink tone which is 4N pink gold (there are various shades in the color scale 3N is yellow gold, 4N is pink but closer to yg, 5N has a rosier color like my Tank XL, and 6N is called red gold). So I'm ok with the fading. It also works a bit better with my yellow gold watch.  

Overall, I'm very happy with my love bracelet.  I almost bought another one in a size larger for summer (I like it less tight in the summer when my wrist swells a bit), but my wife thought I should get WG to go with my white metal sports watches for the summer.  I hope you enjoy your love bracelet for many decades.  Cheers!



Harpertoo said:


> I think it's also variable machine sensitivity....I had the same issue when I wore my Cartier watch through.



+1
A client of mine worked at the airport and said it depends on how they have adjusted the sensitivity of the metal detector.


----------



## Lots love

lanasyogamama said:


> It has been discussed somewhere here.  I remember there was a woman who had been wearing her bracelet over 20 (30?) years.




Wow that's really long time. I think that's cool. Imagine: going 30 years with your life with a love I think that's pretty cool


----------



## Lots love

Jetsetmax said:


> I purchased a RG Love bracelet for my wife around 2005 for our anniversary.  She wanted me to get one too but I was hesitant.   Then the more I saw it and thought about it the more I liked it, and she bought me one for my birthday in 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the color change will be easy to see in photos, some of it depends on lighting and your monitor (sometimes even next to a Cartier watch I have that hasn't changed color it can be tough to see in pix).  But I'll give it a shot.  Although mine has faded to more of a YG color, the indentations of the screw design around the bracelet still look sort of rose/pink gold.  Here are a few photos.
> 
> 
> 
> This first one was when the bracelet was only a little less than a year old.  Its tough to tell, but the Cartier watch next to it is rose gold, but today it looks much rosier than the bracelet does.  The color difference is quite subtle.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo from when the Love bracelet was less than a year old.  You can see its a slightly different shade than my Cartier Tank XL (which is pink gold).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from last week.




Thank you for sharing your story . I think that's so sweet. I see what you mean. I don't care I love mine and  yours. the color I picked . Like my mom bought me mine. Sentimental  to me I thank you for sharing how old it is it still look awesome and like yours  it's very sentimental to  you


----------



## TheyCallMeDiva

Hihi ladies! I've been really loving the charity cord bracelet lately, and I know they're discontinued but is there anywhere in addition to eBay that you would suggest I scour for it? And what do you think would be a good price range for the bracelet?

Thanks!


----------



## bextasy

NSB said:


> Do you like wearing the 2 loves together? I have 1 yg love bracelet now & am really hoping that my husband gets me another one before the next price increase. I love  how 2 look together but have never actually tried on another braclet to see how it would look on me.



Yes I love them together. I purchased my second one recently without trying it on because I knew I liked the look:buttercup:


----------



## elliesaurus

andi said:


> I wear a YG and I am waiting for my RG to get back from its spa trip in Paris ( close to $4,000, yes $4,000).  I will wear them both and I am seriously worried about security at airport.  DH would leave me there if my locked-on bracelets caused a problem.  Hoping they can just use the wand.....
> Im glad to hear your 2 did not cause a prob.  I would die!!!



My RG love pretty much sets off every detector that I go through. Ironically, the airport that gave me the most hassle was Paris CDG! Their TSA agent just stared at me and said, "What? You cannot remove it? How did you put it on in the first place?!" So I just tugged on it again and told him that it does not come off without a screwdriver. He was still staring at it as I walked away after getting wanded down...

On the bright side, I have not been denied entry anywhere and some agents have actually complimented my husband for gifting me with such a beautiful bracelet


----------



## bextasy

elliesaurus said:


> My RG love pretty much sets off every detector that I go through. Ironically, the airport that gave me the most hassle was Paris CDG! Their TSA agent just stared at me and said, "What? You cannot remove it? How did you put it on in the first place?!" So I just tugged on it again and told him that it does not come off without a screwdriver. He was still staring at it as I walked away after getting wanded down...
> 
> On the bright side, I have not been denied entry anywhere and some agents have actually complimented my husband for gifting me with such a beautiful bracelet



Hilarious because when I was at CDG the agent was like oh, a Cartier bracelet


----------



## shpahlc

andi said:


> I wear a YG and I am waiting for my RG to get back from its spa trip in Paris ( close to $4,000, yes $4,000).  I will wear them both and I am seriously worried about security at airport.  DH would leave me there if my locked-on bracelets caused a problem.  Hoping they can just use the wand.....
> Im glad to hear your 2 did not cause a prob.  I would die!!!



Why would your love need to go to the Spa (other than a polish, which I thought was around $500-1000)? I'm thinking of getting a second love and am frightened by the thought of spending almost $4k when the price of the love is $6k.


----------



## Longchamp

I see Betteridge came up w/ their own diamond hinged bangle.  It has 1 carat of diamonds.   Price 7200


http://www.betteridge.com/betteridge-collection-18k-gold-diamond-hinged-bangle/p/6704/


----------



## elliesaurus

bextasy said:


> Hilarious because when I was at CDG the agent was like oh, a Cartier bracelet




That was the response that I had expected, considering France is the home of Cartier!


----------



## airiu

For several months I was flying twice a week for work. I have been stopped only a very small number of times (can't even remember).. and patted down once coming back from Phoenix, AZ. The pat down I had didn't take very long and everyone in airport security seems to know immediately due to recognizing the bracelet.


----------



## JOJA

andi said:


> I wear a YG and I am waiting for my RG to get back from its spa trip in Paris ( close to $4,000, yes $4,000).  I will wear them both and I am seriously worried about security at airport.  DH would leave me there if my locked-on bracelets caused a problem.  Hoping they can just use the wand.....
> Im glad to hear your 2 did not cause a prob.  I would die!!!




Why was it 4k to fix your love?


----------



## Solemony

JOJA said:


> Why was it 4k to fix your love?



I agree. That's a lot to fix a bracelet unless this is a special custom one? Wouldn't it be better to purchase a new one instead? :O.


----------



## bougainvillier

I Remember someone was asking how the cuff and bracelet stack together. I was in store today checking out the bracelet while wearing my cuff. Tried it on next to my cuff. Same size. Definitely confirmed my feeling while wearing them separately. The bracelet is more round than cuff if that makes sense. They both have same width but cuff is narrower on depth. While stacking I felt bracelet is moving more and putting them next to each other it's clear that bracelet is bigger. 

I guess I'll just keep on wearing my one cuff. Or maybe add on another one diamond cuff. Good for my wallet


----------



## EMDOC

bougainvillier said:


> I Remember someone was asking how the cuff and bracelet stack together. I was in store today checking out the bracelet while wearing my cuff. Tried it on next to my cuff. Same size. Definitely confirmed my feeling while wearing them separately. The bracelet is more round than cuff if that makes sense. They both have same width but cuff is narrower on depth. While stacking I felt bracelet is moving more and putting them next to each other it's clear that bracelet is bigger.
> 
> I guess I'll just keep on wearing my one cuff. Or maybe add on another one diamond cuff. Good for my wallet



I am going to get another cuff also- waiting for it to restock online. It's better to stack like with like.


----------



## bougainvillier

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## bougainvillier

EMDOC said:


> I am going to get another cuff also- waiting for it to restock online. It's better to stack like with like.




Which colors you are stacking?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> Merry Christmas everyone
> 
> View attachment 2440931



Beautiful and Merry Christmas!


----------



## dialv

My hints paid off, my 4 diamond Love was under the tree!


----------



## dialv

My first iphone post, weird it post the picture twice.


----------



## BarbAga

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Beautiful and Merry Christmas!



Oh such a pretty set, congrats   Merry Christmas


----------



## BarbAga

dialv said:


> My hints paid off, my 4 diamond Love was under the tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441076



Gorgeous,       gotta love that stack.


----------



## phillj12

dialv said:


> My hints paid off, my 4 diamond Love was under the tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441076




Gorgeous! What a great Xmas!


----------



## lemontart

Hi ladies, I have a question about the size of the cuff. My wrist is 13.5cm, would size 17 be too big? My SA said the opening on 16 is really small so it might not be comfortable to put it on or take it out. She also said the cuff fits tighter than the bracelet. Is that really the case? Thanks and Merry Christmas!


----------



## bougainvillier

lemontart said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question about the size of the cuff. My wrist is 13.5cm, would size 17 be too big? My SA said the opening on 16 is really small so it might not be comfortable to put it on or take it out. She also said the cuff fits tighter than the bracelet. Is that really the case? Thanks and Merry Christmas!




I'm 13.5 and 16 bracelet is big-ish on me. Got the cuff for the best fit


----------



## lemontart

bougainvillier said:


> I'm 13.5 and 16 bracelet is big-ish on me. Got the cuff for the best fit



Do you think 17 cuff fits ok or too big?


----------



## bougainvillier

lemontart said:


> Do you think 17 cuff fits ok or too big?




Big. Bigger than 16 bracelet. It was really between the 16 cuff and 16 bracelet. I prefer the tighter look and feel. But 16 bracelet works too if I would wanted a looser fit. I didn't try 17 bracelet but the cuff in 17 is too big. It went up to the middle of my lower arm


----------



## lemontart

bougainvillier said:


> Big. Bigger than 16 bracelet. It was really between the 16 cuff and 16 bracelet. I prefer the tighter look and feel. But 16 bracelet works too if I would wanted a looser fit. I didn't try 17 bracelet but the cuff in 17 is too big. It went up to the middle of my lower arm



I want the tighter look as well.  My SA checked the system and said there were only one 16 cuff in rose gold left in the US...so she suggested me to try 17 to see if i like it.  It should arrive at the store in the next couple of days...but from your comments i think it would probably be too big for me.


----------



## EMDOC

bougainvillier said:


> Which colors you are stacking?



I think I want another YG in 19, but only pink gold has been available online. My local boutique has not been able to locate it either. I've never owned any pink gold, so I'm not sure if I'd like it. I have brown skin so I'm afraid the pink may blend in too much.


----------



## EMDOC

lemontart said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question about the size of the cuff. My wrist is 13.5cm, would size 17 be too big? My SA said the opening on 16 is really small so it might not be comfortable to put it on or take it out. She also said the cuff fits tighter than the bracelet. Is that really the case? Thanks and Merry Christmas!



I have 16.5 wrist and I wear 19 cuff. It's more oval shaped so it is more snug. But I would not go to 20 because, after all it is open.  16 should be good for you. Good luck.


----------



## NSB

dialv said:


> My hints paid off, my 4 diamond Love was under the tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441076


The 2 together look fabulous!!! Is one YG & one RG?  I can't tell with the lighting. I really want another love to stack with my current YG because I love the look but I've never actually tried 2 on together.


----------



## pigleto972001

EMDOC said:


> I have 16.5 wrist and I wear 19 cuff. It's more oval shaped so it is more snug. But I would not go to 20 because, after all it is open.  16 should be good for you. Good luck.




Also make sure when you try the cuff it won't flip around on your wrist. Mine did it after I lost some weight so I gave to to my mom. She was happy haha!


----------



## bextasy

I have a sizing question about my two love bracelets from DH, an older one with a new one. I got my first bracelet in 2008 and recently just bought one in 2013. They are both a size 17 but the new one is thicker than the old one.. Did they change the thickness in the newer ones or does it just need to thin out over time? It almost looks like one is a bigger size but they both say 17 inside... they are both 100% authentic bought at the cartier boutique. I am confused....


----------



## airiu

dialv said:


> My hints paid off, my 4 diamond Love was under the tree!




So beautiful!! I love the combination. The diamond is the RG, right?


----------



## lemontart

EMDOC said:


> I have 16.5 wrist and I wear 19 cuff. It's more oval shaped so it is more snug. But I would not go to 20 because, after all it is open.  16 should be good for you. Good luck.



Thanks!  It seems 17 would be too big for me. If they don't have one in stock (my SA said there is only one 16 RG in the US) , any idea how long would it take to order one?


----------



## dialv

^ It is yg, my iphone is not taking the best pictures. Thank you!


----------



## bougainvillier

lemontart said:


> Thanks!  It seems 17 would be too big for me. If they don't have one in stock (my SA said there is only one 16 RG in the US) , any idea how long would it take to order one?




Do you want RG or YG? I was ordering one YG 16 cuff in the US in Oct. They told me there is one coming to the US in Feb. I ended up buying out of the states.


----------



## lemontart

bougainvillier said:


> Do you want RG or YG? I was ordering one YG 16 cuff in the US in Oct. They told me there is one coming to the US in Feb. I ended up buying out of the states.




I like RG more. Can they order one for you from other countries?


----------



## Lots love

dialv said:


> ^ It is yg, my iphone is not taking the best pictures. Thank you!




Both yg they look beautiful congratulations on your new love it's looks great


----------



## Lots love

lemontart said:


> I like RG more. Can they order one for you from other countries?




I don't see why not ,they could it might take time to get it .though I have rg and I love it hope this helps.


----------



## bougainvillier

lemontart said:


> I like RG more. Can they order one for you from other countries?




Yes they can


----------



## EMDOC

pigleto972001 said:


> Also make sure when you try the cuff it won't flip around on your wrist. Mine did it after I lost some weight so I gave to to my mom. She was happy haha!



You're right. I got the cuff while I was 7 months pregnant. With the swelling and weight gain, I didn't want to take any chances.


----------



## EMDOC

lemontart said:


> Thanks!  It seems 17 would be too big for me. If they don't have one in stock (my SA said there is only one 16 RG in the US) , any idea how long would it take to order one?



Honestly, it could take months. It's ridiculous. You could try Saks Cartier in NYC- it seems like they have their own inventory. When Cartier could not locate any in my size- Saks was able to. Also, you can check Cartier.com.


----------



## lemontart

EMDOC said:


> Honestly, it could take months. It's ridiculous. You could try Saks Cartier in NYC- it seems like they have their own inventory. When Cartier could not locate any in my size- Saks was able to. Also, you can check Cartier.com.




I tried 17 today and it was too big. My SA found 16 and asked me to pay first to secure it and they can refund back to me if I don't want it after trying it on. Hope everything will work out at the end!


----------



## bextasy

bextasy said:


> I have a sizing question about my two love bracelets from DH, an older one with a new one. I got my first bracelet in 2008 and recently just bought one in 2013. They are both a size 17 but the new one is thicker than the old one.. Did they change the thickness in the newer ones or does it just need to thin out over time? It almost looks like one is a bigger size but they both say 17 inside... they are both 100% authentic bought at the cartier boutique. I am confused....


To answer this.. I spoke to a few SA and they confirmed what I thought. The newer bracelets with the new system are a little thicker and longer....


----------



## ellelee

Ladies does anyone have their Cartier love items ensured? If so, how does an appraisal work for a branded piece if it's new?


----------



## Lots love

bextasy said:


> To answer this.. I spoke to a few SA and they confirmed what I thought. The newer bracelets with the new system are a little thicker and longer....




Did they say why there r thicker and longer then the old ones


----------



## CKT

lemontart said:


> I want the tighter look as well.  My SA checked the system and said there were only one 16 cuff in rose gold left in the US...so she suggested me to try 17 to see if i like it.  It should arrive at the store in the next couple of days...but from your comments i think it would probably be too big for me.


 
My wrists are also 13.5 (13.3 to be exact) and SO got the size 16 bracelet for me, it really is a loose fit but i feel safer that its a bracelet, it takes some time to get used to it but as long as it doesnt slide out of my wrist i guess i am happy  the bracelet with the screws is just more meaningful to SO and I, so i havent considered the cuff even though it has a tighter fit


----------



## bextasy

Lots love said:


> Did they say why there r thicker and longer then the old ones


They said it needed to be in order to work with the new locking system


----------



## Lots love

bextasy said:


> They said it needed to be in order to work with the new locking system




Oh ok I know some people polish it . Which in over time will thin out the bracelet too


----------



## sjunky13

I am not in love with my JUC. I bought it in YG and wanted something to go with my YG love. I have only worn it once..... 
I wanted another love, but thought the JUC looked better , now I am not feeling it.

Those that have both, do you add something or just wear them together? I am not sure why I am not feeling it. Maybe I just need to wear it and go with it. IDK


----------



## LVoeletters

sjunky13 said:


> I am not in love with my JUC. I bought it in YG and wanted something to go with my YG love. I have only worn it once.....
> I wanted another love, but thought the JUC looked better , now I am not feeling it.
> 
> Those that have both, do you add something or just wear them together? I am not sure why I am not feeling it. Maybe I just need to wear it and go with it. IDK


 maybe you need a contrast? do you have a bracelet that you could layer with it? i feel like a nice diamond bracelet will add some sparkly contrast to the stack. or maybe if its the plain juc is the diamond one an option?


----------



## sjunky13

LVoeletters said:


> maybe you need a contrast? do you have a bracelet that you could layer with it? i feel like a nice diamond bracelet will add some sparkly contrast to the stack. or maybe if its the plain juc is the diamond one an option?



That is a great idea! Like a thin diamond bangle? 
The diamond is not an option as I just got this. 
I do think it is so much gold next to each other, but I love gold. I need inspiration pics!


----------



## bougainvillier

sjunky13 said:


> That is a great idea! Like a thin diamond bangle?
> The diamond is not an option as I just got this.
> I do think it is so much gold next to each other, but I love gold. I need inspiration pics!




Would you mind posting a pic of yours stacking together? I'm thinking about a JUC next to my YG love as well


----------



## sjunky13

bougainvillier said:


> Would you mind posting a pic of yours stacking together? I'm thinking about a JUC next to my YG love as well




I do have a pic somewhere.... let me find it!


----------



## LVoeletters

sjunky13 said:


> That is a great idea! Like a thin diamond bangle?
> The diamond is not an option as I just got this.
> I do think it is so much gold next to each other, but I love gold. I need inspiration pics!



Yes, I think it could break it up nicely but still add visual interest with the sparkle-- i just bought one actually to layer with love bangle because i still don't know if I wanted to do a cuff, bangle or JUC and I think it works very nicely to break up solid gold pieces. I just posted a pic in my thread-- if you need other pics let me know. Its a little too big on me I think they gave me a bigger size by accident but in a year or two I'll prob upgrade it and make the bangle smaller. I think something like that will not overwhelm either statement piece.


----------



## EMDOC

lemontart said:


> I tried 17 today and it was too big. My SA found 16 and asked me to pay first to secure it and they can refund back to me if I don't want it after trying it on. Hope everything will work out at the end!



I will keep my fingers crosse for you. Please post mod pics if you get it.


----------



## Jennifer85

Hello everyone. I joined this forum and saw so many people  loving Cartier's love bracelet as me. My boyfriend gave me one last week!
It is amazing, just he said he paid it a lot but found it cheaper on E-Bay.. so I was wondering if it's authentic or not! can someone help me?


----------



## sjunky13

LVoeletters said:


> Yes, I think it could break it up nicely but still add visual interest with the sparkle-- i just bought one actually to layer with love bangle because i still don't know if I wanted to do a cuff, bangle or JUC and I think it works very nicely to break up solid gold pieces. I just posted a pic in my thread-- if you need other pics let me know. Its a little too big on me I think they gave me a bigger size by accident but in a year or two I'll prob upgrade it and make the bangle smaller. I think something like that will not overwhelm either statement piece.




Yes, more pics please! I would need a larger size as my wrist is big.


----------



## LVoeletters

sjunky13 said:


> Yes, more pics please! I would need a larger size as my wrist is big.




Do you have any specifics on what pics would help you? Like the bracelet on its own or close up or more with the Love? Just let me know and I'll post it


----------



## xblackxstarx

Can anyone tell me do the wg loves with diamonds still turn grey or do they stay white ? 
I don't like the greyish look of the plain wg in photos 
If they do turn can Cartier whiten them ? 
Sorry if this has already been explained before


----------



## Lots love

Jennifer85 said:


> Hello everyone. I joined this forum and saw so many people  loving Cartier's love bracelet as me. My boyfriend gave me one last week!
> It is amazing, just he said he paid it a lot but found it cheaper on E-Bay.. so I was wondering if it's authentic or not! can someone help me?




Congratulations on your bracelet. From my experience on this topic on love. I would call Cartier Directly give them the number on your lv or send pictures of it on here. General the people on here will tell you if it is or not. Good luck on it. Either way enjoy your gift wear it good health


----------



## schadenfreude

xblackxstarx said:


> Can anyone tell me do the wg loves with diamonds still turn grey or do they stay white ?
> I don't like the greyish look of the plain wg in photos
> If they do turn can Cartier whiten them ?
> Sorry if this has already been explained before




They all sort of turn grey. The WG with diamonds has some sort of plating (rhodium?) that can be reapplied. I did it for my rings once and they came back looking brand new, but they were gone for 6 weeks and it wasn't cheap. I've come to love the patina on all my WG pieces (diamonds or not).


----------



## xblackxstarx

Oh I couldn't wait 6 whole weeks !!
I don't ever take my yg love off so I probably wouldn't the wg anyway 
Irl do they really look that grey ? Do they still have a shine to them ? I have wg jewelry it's definitely not as white as it used to be but it's not as grey as pics I've see of the love either thanks for your help 



schadenfreude said:


> They all sort of turn grey. The WG with diamonds has some sort of plating (rhodium?) that can be reapplied. I did it for my rings once and they came back looking brand new, but they were gone for 6 weeks and it wasn't cheap. I've come to love the patina on all my WG pieces (diamonds or not).


----------



## schadenfreude

xblackxstarx said:


> Oh I couldn't wait 6 whole weeks !!
> I don't ever take my yg love off so I probably wouldn't the wg anyway
> Irl do they really look that grey ? Do they still have a shine to them ? I have wg jewelry it's definitely not as white as it used to be but it's not as grey as pics I've see of the love either thanks for your help



They're shiny but definitely not white. It's much more obvious when you've got something like sterling silver next to it.


----------



## shopgirl560

Hi, I bought a Cartier Love Bracelet on ebay, Ever  since then I receive it  I have not  been able  to close it. It will not fit  into the slot where the screw goes.  Have anybody experienced this before?


----------



## pigleto972001

The screw won't fit? Is it too big or too small? Could be the threads are worn...do you have pics?


----------



## shopgirl560

No it's the piece that suppose to slide in but on mine it does not


----------



## lemontart

EMDOC said:


> I will keep my fingers crosse for you. Please post mod pics if you get it.



Thanks EMDOC!


----------



## xblackxstarx

It's more the shiny and glittery look of gold that I love ... As long as it doesn't look more Matt grey if that makes sense ? 




schadenfreude said:


> They're shiny but definitely not white. It's much more obvious when you've got something like sterling silver next to it.


----------



## Lovefour

ellelee said:


> Ladies does anyone have their Cartier love items ensured? If so, how does an appraisal work for a branded piece if it's new?


I just insured mine and actually went to cartier with my receipt from a year ago and asked them to send me an appraisal with the new price and they did within a week and brought it to my insurance and it was easy! well worth it less then 100 bucks a year


----------



## Jetsetmax

xblackxstarx said:


> It's more the shiny and glittery look of gold that I love ... As long as it doesn't look more Matt grey if that makes sense ?



Its definitely a shiny finish, its not a mat finish.  Although all pieces get a bit less shiny over time due to  patina/scratches, scrapes and even fine marks from rubbing against shirt sleeves.  

WG in its natural state is gray in color.  When its very white its usually because its been plated with rhodium (which over time can chip off or wear away).  I actually like the gray color of the WG without diamonds.  I also like that it never needs re-plating.  If you get a WG love with diamonds then it is plated with rhodium.


----------



## Harpertoo

Lovefour said:


> I just insured mine and actually went to cartier with my receipt from a year ago and asked them to send me an appraisal with the new price and they did within a week and brought it to my insurance and it was easy! well worth it less then 100 bucks a year


Same here....my spouse emailed Cartier and they sent a valuation report as required by my insurer.
(Insurance co would not accept the sales paperwork only., despite my Love being new.) the report took about 10 days.


----------



## shopgirl560

shopgirl560 said:


> Hi, I bought a Cartier Love Bracelet on ebay, Ever  since then I receive it  I have not  been able  to close it. It will not fit  into the slot where the screw goes.  Have anybody experienced this before?




Is it common for bracelet not to close?





.


----------



## elliesaurus

shopgirl560 said:


> Is it common for bracelet not to close?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Can you post a photo to show how far it is from closing? It may be easier to help you that way. I have the new screw system and the two sides of my bracelet don't always slide nicely into each other when I'm putting it on.


----------



## MyDogTink

Lovefour said:


> I just insured mine and actually went to cartier with my receipt from a year ago and asked them to send me an appraisal with the new price and they did within a week and brought it to my insurance and it was easy! well worth it less then 100 bucks a year



Do they charge for the appraisal? Do you think Cartier in NJ will provide an appraisal for a love cuff I purchased in the St. Maarten boutique?


----------



## Katy Sarah

I am saving for a Love bracelet at the moment.  When I purchase it I don't intend to take it off more than occasionally, but can anyone tell me if it's possible to put back on securely on your own?  I live by myself now and won't always have someone on hand to help with the bracelet.  I wonder if this will be an issue?


----------



## cartier_love

Does anyone have a platinum love? I haven't seen a picture of one on this thread. I wonder how much of a color difference ths is between the platinum and WG.


----------



## xblackxstarx

The shine is all I care about , my plain yg love is still very shiny especially in sunlight this is what I love about gold 
I'm still debating whether my next love will be a yg cuff , rainbow rg , rainbow wg or another plain yg or plain wg 
Decisions ....



Jetsetmax said:


> Its definitely a shiny finish, its not a mat finish.  Although all pieces get a bit less shiny over time due to  patina/scratches, scrapes and even fine marks from rubbing against shirt sleeves.
> 
> WG in its natural state is gray in color.  When its very white its usually because its been plated with rhodium (which over time can chip off or wear away).  I actually like the gray color of the WG without diamonds.  I also like that it never needs re-plating.  If you get a WG love with diamonds then it is plated with rhodium.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Katy Sarah said:


> I am saving for a Love bracelet at the moment.  When I purchase it I don't intend to take it off more than occasionally, but can anyone tell me if it's possible to put back on securely on your own?  I live by myself now and won't always have someone on hand to help with the bracelet.  I wonder if this will be an issue?




I take my love on and off all the time. Place bottom half of bracelet on and rest your arm on leg, then put top half on and tighten screws while arm is still resting on leg!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

I am just wondering do any of you have a mark of the bracelet on your arm when you wake up due to the fact that the bracelet rolled up during the night and stayed there? It's really bothering me because the mark stays hours and won't go away. It's also itchy!!!


----------



## Jetsetmax

Katy Sarah said:


> I am saving for a Love bracelet at the moment.  When I purchase it I don't intend to take it off more than occasionally, but can anyone tell me if it's possible to put back on securely on your own?  I live by myself now and won't always have someone on hand to help with the bracelet.  I wonder if this will be an issue?



I don't take it off very often, but you get used to taking it off or putting it on yourself.  Its not a big deal.  



cartier_love said:


> Does anyone have a platinum love? I haven't seen a picture of one on this thread. I wonder how much of a color difference ths is between the platinum and WG.



Depends on if you are talking plain WG or WG with stones.  WG without stones is much grayer and darker than platinum, since they do not plate the WG (without stones) with rhodium (which is a very white precious metal).  A WG Love with stones is tough to tell from platinum because then they plate the WG to make it very white...so it does look a lot like the platinum...however, the difference is the platinum one feels much heavier than gold.



bougainvillier said:


> I am just wondering do any of you have a mark of the bracelet on your arm when you wake up due to the fact that the bracelet rolled up during the night and stayed there? It's really bothering me because the mark stays hours and won't go away. It's also itchy!!!



Yes, I've had that happen.  Not a big deal to me.  The mark goes away fairly quickly.  I've never  had it become itchy.


----------



## LVoeletters

Katy Sarah said:


> I am saving for a Love bracelet at the moment.  When I purchase it I don't intend to take it off more than occasionally, but can anyone tell me if it's possible to put back on securely on your own?  I live by myself now and won't always have someone on hand to help with the bracelet.  I wonder if this will be an issue?




I do pretty easily


----------



## xblackxstarx

It leaves a mark sometimes but never red or itching 
I only get itchy marks from other metals I'm allergic too
The love has never made me itch 
Maybe you allergic to it? 




bougainvillier said:


> I am just wondering do any of you have a mark of the bracelet on your arm when you wake up due to the fact that the bracelet rolled up during the night and stayed there? It's really bothering me because the mark stays hours and won't go away. It's also itchy!!!


----------



## Jetsetmax

xblackxstarx said:


> It leaves a mark sometimes but never red or itching
> I only get itchy marks from other metals I'm allergic too
> The love has never made me itch
> Maybe you allergic to it?



+1

Some people are allergic to the nickel content in gold.  My mother-in-law had to have all of her gold jewelry plated in platinum because she was getting a rash from it.  That seemed to solve the problem.


----------



## bougainvillier

xblackxstarx said:


> It leaves a mark sometimes but never red or itching
> 
> I only get itchy marks from other metals I'm allergic too
> 
> The love has never made me itch
> 
> Maybe you allergic to it?







Jetsetmax said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are allergic to the nickel content in gold.  My mother-in-law had to have all of her gold jewelry plated in platinum because she was getting a rash from it.  That seemed to solve the problem.




I am not getting red or rash from it. But it's a deep mark and when I touch/scratch, I feel itchy. I doubt it's an allergic reaction but it's bothering. Thank you for sharing ladies. Maybe I will have it checked up if it ever gets red


----------



## Lovefour

MyDogTink said:


> Do they charge for the appraisal? Do you think Cartier in NJ will provide an appraisal for a love cuff I purchased in the St. Maarten boutique?


They did not charge me. I went to Short Hills no questions asked I told them with the price increases I needed the latest replacement. Worth a try!


----------



## MyDogTink

Lovefour said:


> They did not charge me. I went to Short Hills no questions asked I told them with the price increases I needed the latest replacement. Worth a try!



Thanks. My husband bought me the love ring from Short Hills for Christmas. So since that purchase is recent in their systems I will bring my cuff and paperwork in and ask for an appraisal. I'm paranoid about losing the cuff so I think I will insure it. Happy New Year!


----------



## Lots love

bougainvillier said:


> I am not getting red or rash from it. But it's a deep mark and when I touch/scratch, I feel itchy. I doubt it's an allergic reaction but it's bothering. Thank you for sharing ladies. Maybe I will have it checked up if it ever gets red




It's sounds like it's to small. Why don't you go to a store. And show them what's happening maybe you needed the next size, I hope this helps you. I'm sorry to hear about your problem. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## ellelee

Lovefour said:


> I just insured mine and actually went to cartier with my receipt from a year ago and asked them to send me an appraisal with the new price and they did within a week and brought it to my insurance and it was easy! well worth it less then 100 bucks a year



Thank you Lovefour!


----------



## ellelee

ellelee said:


> Thank you Lovefour!



Hi ladies, to follow-up on this topic in case it's helpful for anyone...
I visited the madison boutique today to obtain the appraisals and the gentleman directed me to the 5th ave store. I went to 5th ave and the lady said that they do not do appraisals, only insurance valuation so I told her that's exactly what I need. I was charged $100 for each item. The associate told me that it would be in the mail by the end of the month.


----------



## Harpertoo

ellelee said:


> Hi ladies, to follow-up on this topic in case it's helpful for anyone...
> I visited the madison boutique today to obtain the appraisals and the gentleman directed me to the 5th ave store. I went to 5th ave and the lady said that they do not do appraisals, only insurance valuation so I told her that's exactly what I need. I was charged $100 for each item. The associate told me that it would be in the mail by the end of the month.


Hmmmm. It must depend on how recently the purchase was made.
I was not charged for my evaluation that was requested 3mo after purchase.


----------



## ellelee

Harpertoo said:


> Hmmmm. It must depend on how recently the purchase was made.
> I was not charged for my evaluation that was requested 3mo after purchase.



I'm not sure? One of the bracelets was purchased right before christmas (gift from my boyfriend )
Honestly, I didn't find the associate to be very helpful so I didn't bother to ask her about the fee and when it would be waived. At first she told me that Cartier does not do appraisals and then I told her I was informed otherwise. Then she offered the insurance valuation which is what I needed. She didn't even offer to clean the love that i've been wearing for close to 10 months now! 
Looking at the invoice the charge is 100 per item but my card has not been charged yet.


----------



## MyDogTink

ellelee said:


> I'm not sure? One of the bracelets was purchased right before christmas (gift from my boyfriend )
> Honestly, I didn't find the associate to be very helpful so I didn't bother to ask her about the fee and when it would be waived. At first she told me that Cartier does not do appraisals and then I told her I was informed otherwise. Then she offered the insurance valuation which is what I needed. She didn't even offer to clean the love that i've been wearing for close to 10 months now!
> Looking at the invoice the charge is 100 per item but my card has not been charged yet.



If I don't make it to the Short Hills boutique this weekend due to the pesty snowstorm I'll call on Monday. Perhaps I'll even call St . Maarten where I bought it.


----------



## Lovefour

I was not charged for my insurance evaluation. I handed them my original receipt and they said we will mail you a new evaluation and it came to my home in a week. No questions asked. My love is a year and a half old.


----------



## MischiefManaged

Quick question since I keep seeing ppl saying they are going to but their Cartier bracelets pre loved.  Besides ebay where is a good place to look for them?


----------



## beekmanhill

ellelee said:


> I'm not sure? One of the bracelets was purchased right before christmas (gift from my boyfriend )
> Honestly, I didn't find the associate to be very helpful so I didn't bother to ask her about the fee and when it would be waived. At first she told me that Cartier does not do appraisals and then I told her I was informed otherwise. Then she offered the insurance valuation which is what I needed. She didn't even offer to clean the love that i've been wearing for close to 10 months now!
> Looking at the invoice the charge is 100 per item but my card has not been charged yet.


I think that is an outrageous price for something you know they have in the back of the service area.  I used to get my watches serviced there and I just didn't like their attitude, so I now go to Torneau.


----------



## MyDogTink

MischiefManaged said:


> Quick question since I keep seeing ppl saying they are going to but their Cartier bracelets pre loved.  Besides ebay where is a good place to look for them?



I know some others from tPF talk about Ann's Fabulous Finds (at least over in the VCA thread) however I've never really looked at the site nor have I purchased from it.


----------



## Suzie

ellelee said:


> I'm not sure? One of the bracelets was purchased right before christmas (gift from my boyfriend )
> Honestly, I didn't find the associate to be very helpful so I didn't bother to ask her about the fee and when it would be waived. At first she told me that Cartier does not do appraisals and then I told her I was informed otherwise. Then she offered the insurance valuation which is what I needed. She didn't even offer to clean the love that i've been wearing for close to 10 months now!
> Looking at the invoice the charge is 100 per item but my card has not been charged yet.



I would ring up and complain that a friend of your had it done for free, so why are you being charged? Worth a try.


----------



## melhuish

Hello ladies, 

I am new to this site and just got my first Love in gold..love it!!! But after looking at them for the last couple years my width seems thicker than some others of seen.  Mine is 7mm does anyone know if they come in different widths?


----------



## Lots love

melhuish said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to this site and just got my first Love in gold..love it!!! But after looking at them for the last couple years my width seems thicker than some others of seen.  Mine is 7mm does anyone know if they come in different widths?




First congrats on your love. As for the question no . The older ones r thinner. The newer ones r thicker and longer cause if the new locking system . Sometimes too people have there's polish . which will also make them thin too. Can't Waite to see pictures enjoy wear it good health


----------



## mewt

has anyone purchased from the bambini collection?
I saw this lovely bunny bracelet (fourth from the right) today:






it is sooo cute! it actually fit perfectly around my wrist, so I'm wondering how old a child it was meant for. looking into purchasing it, since my other lucky bracelet's dangley ends get in the way too much.


----------



## Angel1988

I'm thinking of purchasing one (the golden with the coloured stones). But I wouldn't want to wear it every day.

I read it can only be worn everyday, because the system isn't meant to be opened and closed all the time?


----------



## xblackxstarx

Vanessa Hudgens wore a couple of these layered with the luck bracelets in a Photoshoot for her album ... Anyone can wear them 
 I was considering one myself at one point they're really cute

QUOTE=mewt;25957016]has anyone purchased from the bambini collection?
I saw this lovely bunny bracelet (fourth from the right) today:





it is sooo cute! it actually fit perfectly around my wrist, so I'm wondering how old a child it was meant for. looking into purchasing it, since my other lucky bracelet's dangley ends get in the way too much.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dialv

Those are so cute!


----------



## dialv

I tried to find them on the website with no luck. I think I need one of these though!


----------



## ellelee

Follow-up...the representative indicated that the insurance valuation is available at the location purchased to the original purchaser within 1 year of purchase. 
I'm canceling my request made at the 5th avenue location and going back to the Saks boutique for the info. Thank you ladies for being so helpful. 

Is the insurance valuation addressed to the original purchaser? My boyfriend purchased the item, not sure whether there's an issue if the insurance is under my name?


----------



## MyDogTink

ellelee said:


> Follow-up...the representative indicated that the insurance valuation is available at the location purchased to the original purchaser within 1 year of purchase.
> I'm canceling my request made at the 5th avenue location and going back to the Saks boutique for the info. Thank you ladies for being so helpful.
> 
> Is the insurance valuation addressed to the original purchaser? My boyfriend purchased the item, not sure whether there's an issue if the insurance is under my name?



They should just give an insurance valuation with the other paperwork when purchasing the item. I'll ask Short Hills first and if that doesn't have a positive outcome I will call St. Maarten where I purchased the bracelet. This is a lot of drama considering how expensive their items are.


----------



## lanasyogamama

dialv said:


> I tried to find them on the website with no luck. I think I need one of these though!



I think it's only on the Europe websites?

Actually, I couldn't find it there either.  Bah.


----------



## LaGiaconda

Could someone tell me if this bracelet is authentic or not?  TIA


----------



## mewt

xblackxstarx said:


> vanessa hudgens wore a couple of these layered with the luck bracelets in a photoshoot for her album ... Anyone can wear them
> i was considering one myself at one point they're really cuteends get in the way too much.



oomg sorry, I posted this in the wrong thread! *facepalm*
thanks for replying anyway though, can you point me to right place of vanessa hudgens' modeling pics? I've been having no luck on google. >_<


----------



## xblackxstarx

I have them saved on my computer 
I could email them to you if you pm me your email if youre comfortable with that
Every time I try to post photos of celebs it says the file is too big 



mewt said:


> oomg sorry, I posted this in the wrong thread! *facepalm*
> thanks for replying anyway though, can you point me to right place of vanessa hudgens' modeling pics? I've been having no luck on google. >_<


----------



## xblackxstarx

Everyone those cute bracelets are Carolina bucci not Cartier


----------



## lemontart

EMDOC, I got the 16 cuff today!  It fits nicely but it turns a bit sometimes...i think i need some time to get used to it


----------



## xblackxstarx

i posted the modelling pics in the carolina bucci thread  no need for email i managed to do it this time  sorry to going off the original thread topic here



mewt said:


> oomg sorry, I posted this in the wrong thread! *facepalm*
> thanks for replying anyway though, can you point me to right place of vanessa hudgens' modeling pics? I've been having no luck on google. >_<


----------



## bougainvillier

Hey ladies - I have seen the "where not to wear your LOVE" talk here and there, and some are referring to a thread about it specifically. I just could not find it anywhere. I got my cuff last year and have been wearing ever since (I took it off during sleep mostly). Trying to prevent unwanted damages before it happens. So where specifically you do not want to wear your LOVE to? 

I could have guessed swimming pool due to the chemicals, anything else? Shower/bath? Laundry? 

Thank you for sharing in advance. Or someone can point me to the thread specific on this.


----------



## Metrowestmama

einseine said:


> I bought the WG 4-diamond Love to wear on my left hand, but my BIG wrist bone is problem.  The bracelet goes over the bone freely, but I feel it!!!  I thought I was going to sell my 4-diamond Love, but the prices offered by the consignment shops were TOO LOW.  On second thought, I've decided to wear it on my right wrist more snugly.  I think I can wear it 24/7 again.



I know this is post is late to the convo but your post was so similar to my issue so I thought I'd post for fellow TPFers too. I had a similar problem with my 17, and I almost returned mine for the 18. But when I tried the 18cm on, it was more like a bangle bracelet. I knew it would get clanked around, I wouldn't be able to stack (other bracelets would slide under), etc. So.... I did something similar & switched to my other hand with my Omega watch. Frees up my other wrist for other goodies too.  Your bracelets are beautiful.


----------



## Metrowestmama

lemontart said:


> EMDOC, I got the 16 cuff today!  It fits nicely but it turns a bit sometimes...i think i need some time to get used to it



Congrats! It's gorgeous! Yes, it will turn slightly and then get stuck due to the oval design but it's like a watch in that the fit and weight will grow on you and sometimes you'll need to adjust it, but it will become second nature.  congrats again!!!


----------



## lemontart

Metrowestmama said:


> Congrats! It's gorgeous! Yes, it will turn slightly and then get stuck due to the oval design but it's like a watch in that the fit and weight will grow on you and sometimes you'll need to adjust it, but it will become second nature.  congrats again!!!



Thanks!  And i also need to tell myself it is OK to have scratches on it


----------



## rapand

bougainvillier said:


> Hey ladies - I have seen the "where not to wear your LOVE" talk here and there, and some are referring to a thread about it specifically. I just could not find it anywhere. I got my cuff last year and have been wearing ever since (I took it off during sleep mostly). Trying to prevent unwanted damages before it happens. So where specifically you do not want to wear your LOVE to?
> 
> I could have guessed swimming pool due to the chemicals, anything else? Shower/bath? Laundry?
> 
> Thank you for sharing in advance. Or someone can point me to the thread specific on this.


I got my Love bracelet 10 monts ago and haven't had it off since. I swim in heavily chlorinated water 3 hours a week - and neither the gold nor the diamonds have taken any damage  I do pay attention when being near metallic surfaces, but otherwise I do not avoid certain situations - and my love still looks fine!


----------



## Suzie

bougainvillier said:


> Hey ladies - I have seen the "where not to wear your LOVE" talk here and there, and some are referring to a thread about it specifically. I just could not find it anywhere. I got my cuff last year and have been wearing ever since (I took it off during sleep mostly). Trying to prevent unwanted damages before it happens. So where specifically you do not want to wear your LOVE to?
> 
> I could have guessed swimming pool due to the chemicals, anything else? Shower/bath? Laundry?
> 
> Thank you for sharing in advance. Or someone can point me to the thread specific on this.



I have had mine since June and have not taken it off. There is no problems with pools or the ocean or the shower, they are meant to be worn 24/7. 

You will get scratches eventually.


----------



## LaGiaconda

LaGiaconda said:


> Could someone tell me if this bracelet is authentic or not?  TIA


Could anyone give me an opinion on this bracelet?  TIA!


----------



## einseine

Metrowestmama said:


> I know this is post is late to the convo but your post was so similar to my issue so I thought I'd post for fellow TPFers too. I had a similar problem with my 17, and I almost returned mine for the 18. But when I tried the 18cm on, it was more like a bangle bracelet. I knew it would get clanked around, I wouldn't be able to stack (other bracelets would slide under), etc. So.... I did something similar & switched to my other hand with my Omega watch. Frees up my other wrist for other goodies too.  Your bracelets are beautiful.


 
Hi Metrowestmama!  I can wear size 16 or even 15 (I know they don't have it!) if my wrist bone did not stick out!!!  I don't really recommend Love Bracelet for someone who has a big wrist bone.....


----------



## Designpurchaser

Hi everybody,

I got out of bed the other morning and one of the screws was missing from my love bangle. I could have cried! I searched the bed three times but nothing&#8230;&#8230;.

I mentioned this to a friend and she said she has read about this on TPF and screws had been replaced for free&#8230;..I'm going to be charged £75&#8230;&#8230;seems such a ridiculous amount for something so small. Any help / advice would be very much appreciated please&#8230;...


----------



## pigleto972001

Designpurchaser said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I got out of bed the other morning and one of the screws was missing from my love bangle. I could have cried! I searched the bed three times but nothing.
> 
> I mentioned this to a friend and she said she has read about this on TPF and screws had been replaced for free..I'm going to be charged £75seems such a ridiculous amount for something so small. Any help / advice would be very much appreciated please...




One trick I read was if you have a vacuum w a hose attachment u should cover it w pantyhose and small things could be sucked up against the hose for you to find. 

Otw I called Cartier and said my screw fell out and they actually sent me one no charge. I called their 800 number, I'm in the US.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Designpurchaser said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I got out of bed the other morning and one of the screws was missing from my love bangle. I could have cried! I searched the bed three times but nothing.
> 
> I mentioned this to a friend and she said she has read about this on TPF and screws had been replaced for free..I'm going to be charged £75seems such a ridiculous amount for something so small. Any help / advice would be very much appreciated please...


 
Oh no hun, that's awful - I don't have any advice to give unfortunately but I hope you get it sorted, £75 does seem like a ridiculous amount for a screw!  xx


----------



## Designpurchaser

pigleto972001 said:


> One trick I read was if you have a vacuum w a hose attachment u should cover it w pantyhose and small things could be sucked up against the hose for you to find.
> 
> Otw I called Cartier and said my screw fell out and they actually sent me one no charge. I called their 800 number, I'm in the US.



Thanks for your response. Unfortunately I am in the UK, you had good luck. I emptied my vacuum and nothing was in there. I feel so sad as I now can't wear my bangle. I tried Bond Street in London but wasn't offered a free screw


----------



## Designpurchaser

Onebagtoomany said:


> Oh no hun, that's awful - I don't have any advice to give unfortunately but I hope you get it sorted, £75 does seem like a ridiculous amount for a screw!  xx



I know


----------



## MyDogTink

Lovefour said:


> I was not charged for my insurance evaluation. I handed them my original receipt and they said we will mail you a new evaluation and it came to my home in a week. No questions asked. My love is a year and a half old.



I called the St. Maarten boutique and inquired about an insurance valuation. I was told that my invoice is the insurance valuation. Is this correct? Can anyone describe what their insurance valuation looks like? Thanks.


----------



## pigleto972001

Designpurchaser said:


> Thanks for your response. Unfortunately I am in the UK, you had good luck. I emptied my vacuum and nothing was in there. I feel so sad as I now can't wear my bangle. I tried Bond Street in London but wasn't offered a free screw




I am sorry  I have lost three screws in total and I did have to pay for one of them. Hope you get it back on soon !


----------



## xblackxstarx

I'm pretty sure I was told at the boutique when they put on my bracelet that the screws can't fall out , is this just the new screw system or can mine actually fall out too?


----------



## Lots love

xblackxstarx said:


> I'm pretty sure I was told at the boutique when they put on my bracelet that the screws can't fall out , is this just the new screw system or can mine actually fall out too?




This is true with the new system. The older version u could lose them.


----------



## Designpurchaser

pigleto972001 said:


> I am sorry  I have lost three screws in total and I did have to pay for one of them. Hope you get it back on soon !



Thank you


----------



## Designpurchaser

xblackxstarx said:


> I'm pretty sure I was told at the boutique when they put on my bracelet that the screws can't fall out , is this just the new screw system or can mine actually fall out too?



Mine is four years old, it's on the cusp of when they changed the system


----------



## pigleto972001

Mine too. I bought a mini screwdriver for work and home and check them once a week now!


----------



## Designpurchaser

pigleto972001 said:


> Mine too. I bought a mini screwdriver for work and home and check them once a week now!



I'm so cross with myself because I realised it was loose and tightened it with my fingernail and thought I must tighten it with the screwdriver when I'm home.but I didn't  

My fault.only got myself to blame. It's taught me an expensive lessontighten your screws ladies


----------



## shopgirl560

Can two Cartier Love Bracelet have the same serial number?


----------



## anne1218

Hi all,

Finally I think after all the fakes and headache of dealing with eBay, in very close to be able to convince my husband to say yes to me getting the love bracelet. Now my question is does anybody know if I buy it and have it ship to Oregon, will I be able to save on some taxes? Oregon for a have sales tax and they also don't have a cartier store there, since my mom is going to be here at the end of the months to visit me she can help me brings it back. TIA


----------



## _Cina

Can anybody help me and tell me when there are new Love Bracelets with the cotton cords available? Do I find them on the website as well? Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Hoyer

lemontart said:


> EMDOC, I got the 16 cuff today!  It fits nicely but it turns a bit sometimes...i think i need some time to get used to it




Perfect! This is on top of my jewlery wishlist! Hope I get it one day !


----------



## NSB

anne1218 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally I think after all the fakes and headache of dealing with eBay, in very close to be able to convince my husband to say yes to me getting the love bracelet. Now my question is does anybody know if I buy it and have it ship to Oregon, will I be able to save on some taxes? Oregon for a have sales tax and they also don't have a cartier store there, since my mom is going to be here at the end of the months to visit me she can help me brings it back. TIA


I thought you ordered one from the Caymans?


----------



## Lovefour

anne1218 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally I think after all the fakes and headache of dealing with eBay, in very close to be able to convince my husband to say yes to me getting the love bracelet. Now my question is does anybody know if I buy it and have it ship to Oregon, will I be able to save on some taxes? Oregon for a have sales tax and they also don't have a cartier store there, since my mom is going to be here at the end of the months to visit me she can help me brings it back. TIA


That is correct you should not have to pay tax if you order in a state that does not pay sales tax or have a Cartier store.


----------



## LoveMeSomeBags

Has anyone found a small screwdriver that is the correct size for the Love? I don't really want to buy a second one from Cartier, but would very much like to keep a small screwdriver in my purse.


----------



## Lots love

LoveMeSomeBags said:


> Has anyone found a small screwdriver that is the correct size for the Love? I don't really want to buy a second one from Cartier, but would very much like to keep a small screwdriver in my purse.




You can get small eye glass screwdriver should work


----------



## pigleto972001

At a store I went to they had a small screwdriver covered w scotch tape at the end to prevent scratches. Not a bad idea.


----------



## Lovefour

MyDogTink said:


> I called the St. Maarten boutique and inquired about an insurance valuation. I was told that my invoice is the insurance valuation. Is this correct? Can anyone describe what their insurance valuation looks like? Thanks.


Yes my insurance company took the valuation new updated paper. No questions asked.


----------



## Harpertoo

My insurance company required the valuation that included carat weight of diamonds....
It looks like an official Cartier document sent from the Fifth Ave store....
My insurance would not accept the receipt and accompanying paperwork, they wanted either an independent appraisals or a valuation from Cartier.
HTH.


----------



## anne1218

NSB said:


> I thought you ordered one from the Caymans?


I was going to and still couldn't get an answer on how the shipping and the duty tax would work and from my understanding they're selling cartier but not a cartier store so I couldn't use the red cartier card nor the credit I have with them of about $1200 so after pondering it for a day or 2 I decided not too. Another OP here did she mentioned not sure if she did receive it. Gotta follow up with her to see how it works out.


----------



## NSB

anne1218 said:


> I was going to and still couldn't get an answer on how the shipping and the duty tax would work and from my understanding they're selling cartier but not a cartier store so I couldn't use the red cartier card nor the credit I have with them of about $1200 so after pondering it for a day or 2 I decided not too. Another OP here did she mentioned not sure if she did receive it. Gotta follow up with her to see how it works out.


I forgot about the red card. Maybe I should look into that. Since the last  price increase was April 29, 2013, I'm afraid there will be another increase this April. I really want to get another one before the next price increase.


----------



## chinggay

anne1218 said:


> I was going to and still couldn't get an answer on how the shipping and the duty tax would work and from my understanding they're selling cartier but not a cartier store so I couldn't use the red cartier card nor the credit I have with them of about $1200 so after pondering it for a day or 2 I decided not too. Another OP here did she mentioned not sure if she did receive it. Gotta follow up with her to see how it works out.




The one in Georgetown is definitely a Cartier boutique and not just an authorized dealer. I went during the Christmas holiday to pick up my cuff. Although I didn't use a red card nor have a credit with them but had I known your situation I could have asked about these questions personally.


----------



## LVoeletters

is there something I can add to the eternity bangle so it can't go over and scratch the love? Also would you layer more with the love or more love bangles or a different bracelet all together?


----------



## anne1218

chinggay said:


> The one in Georgetown is definitely a Cartier boutique and not just an authorized dealer. I went during the Christmas holiday to pick up my cuff. Although I didn't use a red card nor have a credit with them but had I known your situation I could have asked about these questions personally.


Oh mannnnn


----------



## anne1218

But I did talk to a guy there I forgot his name, it's defnintly a cartier store not authorized dealer but has nothing to do with corporate so cannot accept store credit or use the red card. They're cartier but not cartier. Not sure how to explain it


----------



## MyDogTink

anne1218 said:


> But I did talk to a guy there I forgot his name, it's defnintly a cartier store not authorized dealer but has nothing to do with corporate so cannot accept store credit or use the red card. They're cartier but not cartier. Not sure how to explain it



Can it be that some Cartier boutiques, such as the one in Cayman,  is individually owned (franchised) like VCA has?


----------



## Lots love

Well I've had my love for seven months now. It might sounds crazy but I love the way it looks now verse when I got it. It seems to have gotten even more beautiful since I got it as a gift from my mom . I found I'm looking at it in different light then before. I'm so happy I got one. I've been waiting such long time for one. I feel when you r young sometimes you don't appreciate things that you do when you get older. Well I just wanted to share my thoughts with you all .


----------



## Jetsetmax

MyDogTink said:


> Can it be that some Cartier boutiques, such as the one in Cayman,  is individually owned (franchised) like VCA has?



Its possible, as Cartier and VCA are owned by the same parent corporation, Richemont.  However, while I know there are franchised VCA boutiques, I'm not positive if there are franchised Cartier Boutiques.



Lots love said:


> Well I've had my love for seven months now. It might sounds crazy but I love the way it looks now verse when I got it. It seems to have gotten even more beautiful since I got it as a gift from my mom . I found I'm looking at it in different light then before. I'm so happy I got one. I've been waiting such long time for one. I feel when you r young sometimes you don't appreciate things that you do when you get older. Well I just wanted to share my thoughts with you all .



So nice to hear that you are enjoying and appreciating such a wonderful gift.  People often post about their excitement over when an item is brand new but its so nice to hear that you have grown to adore and enjoy it even more with time.  As it was from your mom, and you will wear it on memorable occasions, achievements, or on travels etc, I'm sure it will become even more special to you with time.   Enjoy it and thanks for sharing your thoughts with us about your Love bracelet.


----------



## Lots love

Jetsetmax said:


> Its possible, as Cartier and VCA are owned by the same parent corporation, Richemont.  However, while I know there are franchised VCA boutiques, I'm not positive if there are franchised Cartier Boutiques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to hear that you are enjoying and appreciating such a wonderful gift.  People often post about their excitement over when an item is brand new but its so nice to hear that you have grown to adore and enjoy it even more with time.  As it was from your mom, and you will wear it on memorable occasions, achievements, or on travels etc, I'm sure it will become even more special to you with time.   Enjoy it and thanks for sharing your thoughts with us about your Love bracelet.




Thank you so much for your nice thoughts and words


----------



## sarahlinz4

Hi! New to this thread. Can someone please explain the perks of a red card? I am hoping to purchase a Ballon Bleu watch this year!


----------



## Jayne1

As I've mentioned in the past, I have 2 Loves - a white and a yellow. They are the old style.

My SA told me that the screw drivers that come with the bracelets are not really for taking the bracelets on and off and in the store, they use a good quality screwdriver, never that gold one.

Does anyone have a recommendation as to what size screw driver to buy?  Many screwdrivers come with different sizes and I'm not sure as to the right mm I should get.


----------



## CKT

Jayne1 said:


> As I've mentioned in the past, I have 2 Loves - a white and a yellow. They are the old style.
> 
> My SA told me that the screw drivers that come with the bracelets are not really for taking the bracelets on and off and in the store, they use a good quality screwdriver, never that gold one.
> 
> Does anyone have a recommendation as to what size screw driver to buy?  Many screwdrivers come with different sizes and I'm not sure as to the right mm I should get.


 

This is the first time I've heard of it.. In my local boutiques, the SAs use the same screw drivers that were given to us to take the bracelets on and off. Did your SA mentioned the reason behind not using the screw that comes with the bracelet?


----------



## dialv

I have always used the little screwdriver that came with my Love bracelet, my first one from 2011. However the new Love that my hubby bought me for X-Mas came with a very sharp edged screwdriver. I am too worried about it slipping and scratching the bracelet with a deep scratch so I have a 2.5mm hobby kit screwdriver that seems better.


----------



## NSB

dialv said:


> I have always used the little screwdriver that came with my Love bracelet, my first one from 2011. However the new Love that my hubby bought me for X-Mas came with a very sharp edged screwdriver. I am too worried about it slipping and scratching the bracelet with a deep scratch so I have a 2.5mm hobby kit screwdriver that seems better.


Are you wearing your loves on the same wrist? What color gold do you have? I really want a second love!!!! Hopefully soon!


----------



## dialv

Yes, both Love's on left wrist, both yg, one plain the other 4 diamond.  I love 2 of them but I think I will stop at 2 unless they release the Rainbow in yellow gold again.


----------



## NSB

dialv said:


> Yes, both Love's on left wrist, both yg, one plain the other 4 diamond.  I love 2 of them but I think I will stop at 2 unless they release the Rainbow in yellow gold again.


Beautiful combination! Enjoy!


----------



## Lots love

dialv said:


> Yes, both Love's on left wrist, both yg, one plain the other 4 diamond.  I love 2 of them but I think I will stop at 2 unless they release the Rainbow in yellow gold again.




Yes I saw pictures of the yellow rainbow it is gorgeous I wish they still made it. Well congrats on your new love


----------



## dialv

It is beautiful but I think by the time they release it the Cartier prices will be just to high to justify it.


----------



## Lots love

dialv said:


> It is beautiful but I think by the time they release it the Cartier prices will be just to high to justify it.




 You hear they where making it again when


----------



## dialv

Oh sorry, I just mean if they ever do bring it back.


----------



## tiby321

Is anyone in Los Angeles area know a good second hand store selling love bracelet? I REALLY want a YG bracelet in size 18 but don't want to pay retail.  Any online store you would recommend besides eBay?  Where can I get the bracelet authenticated before purchase?  And what does it mean by electroplated? Is it still authentic? I saw that in some ebay listing. Thanks!


----------



## Lots love

dialv said:


> Oh sorry, I just mean if they ever do bring it back.




Oh ok I'll keep my fingers crossed maybe if enough people ask they will


----------



## EMDOC

lemontart said:


> EMDOC, I got the 16 cuff today!  It fits nicely but it turns a bit sometimes...i think i need some time to get used to it



It looks amazing on you. I remember when mine was as shiny and new. Congratulations! Wear it in good health.


----------



## EMDOC

lemontart said:


> Thanks!  And i also need to tell myself it is OK to have scratches on it



No, You definitely canNOT get hung up on the scratches.


----------



## anne1218

tiby321 said:


> Is anyone in Los Angeles area know a good second hand store selling love bracelet? I REALLY want a YG bracelet in size 18 but don't want to pay retail.  Any online store you would recommend besides eBay?  Where can I get the bracelet authenticated before purchase?  And what does it mean by electroplated? Is it still authentic? I saw that in some ebay listing. Thanks!


I want to know as well...still can't convince hubby...he kept on saying for the price of a love I can get a nice decent a bit over a carat diamond...sigh


----------



## slowlikehoney

anne1218 said:


> I want to know as well...still can't convince hubby...he kept on saying for the price of a love I can get a nice decent a bit over a carat diamond...sigh




Well the Love is great but if my husband was offering me a big diamond I would take it! Lol!!!


----------



## anne1218

^^^he actually was gonna get me a 1.26 diamond set in a halo setting type pendent but I refused as I want the love bracket instead -


----------



## LVoeletters

anne1218 said:


> ^^^he actually was gonna get me a 1.26 diamond set in a halo setting type pendent but I refused as I want the love bracket instead -




Is there a way for him to get you the pendant since that's what he prefers coming from him and you save for the bracelet?


----------



## sarahlinz4

I love Cartier love bracelets, but I say go for the diamond! lol.


----------



## ellelee

MyDogTink said:


> I called the St. Maarten boutique and inquired about an insurance valuation. I was told that my invoice is the insurance valuation. Is this correct? Can anyone describe what their insurance valuation looks like? Thanks.


Hi, I received the insurance valuation today. It is not the same as the invoice as it has specific details regarding the gold and diamond weights. The title of the document is valuation report. Hope that helps.


----------



## LVoeletters

sarahlinz4 said:


> I love Cartier love bracelets, but I say go for the diamond! lol.




I agree!


----------



## anne1218

Really? I got quite a few diamond pieces already and so I'd rather take the love bracelet. Maybe I'll go back this wekend and see if the pendant sings to me like the bracelet. He autism suggested if I want a gold bangle we can go get it made just like cartier but with out the logo and the screws but it's just not the same lol...


----------



## Harpertoo

I am considering a WG Love to pair with my RG diamond Love....
Can anyone tell me if the WG (no gem stones) is rhodium dipped? 
Thanks.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Harpertoo said:


> I am considering a WG Love to pair with my RG diamond Love....
> Can anyone tell me if the WG (no gem stones) is rhodium dipped?
> Thanks.



The WG without stones is NOT plated in rhodium.  Its a slightly darker, grayish color than what you will see on the rhodium plated gem set Love bracelets.  I like that its not plated.  I didn't want to deal with it eventually looking chipped and needing to be re-plated.


----------



## LVoeletters

anne1218 said:


> Really? I got quite a few diamond pieces already and so I'd rather take the love bracelet. Maybe I'll go back this wekend and see if the pendant sings to me like the bracelet. He autism suggested if I want a gold bangle we can go get it made just like cartier but with out the logo and the screws but it's just not the same lol...




If you have a lot of diamond pieces then I understand why you want the bangle. I totally thought other pieces would make me happier than the bangle, pieces from
Vca and Tiffany's, diamonds and what not... But when I finally bit the bullet and bought the bangle it was game over it's still my fave. If anything I wish I bought a diamond one instead!


----------



## Harpertoo

Jetsetmax said:


> The WG without stones is NOT plated in rhodium.  Its a slightly darker, grayish color than what you will see on the rhodium plated gem set Love bracelets.  I like that its not plated.  I didn't want to deal with it eventually looking chipped and needing to be re-plated.



Thank you! That was my thinking on replating maintenance.
(Now to decide if I want to spend the $.)


----------



## Jetsetmax

​


Harpertoo said:


> Thank you! That was my thinking on replating maintenance.
> (Now to decide if I want to spend the $.)



I actually prefer the non-plated WG, no maintenance and the darker color is a bit edgier.


----------



## MyDogTink

ellelee said:


> Hi, I received the insurance valuation today. It is not the same as the invoice as it has specific details regarding the gold and diamond weights. The title of the document is valuation report. Hope that helps.



Hi. Thanks. My insurance company, jewelers mutual,  said they would accept the invoice but personally I'm doubting this. I submitted it and will see what happens. My bracelet doesn't have any stones. I'll post again when I know the outcome.


----------



## ellelee

MyDogTink said:


> Hi. Thanks. My insurance company, jewelers mutual,  said they would accept the invoice but personally I'm doubting this. I submitted it and will see what happens. My bracelet doesn't have any stones. I'll post again when I know the outcome.



Oh please do let us know the outcome. I have JM as well!


----------



## CartierLVer

Harpertoo said:


> I am considering a WG Love to pair with my RG diamond Love....
> Can anyone tell me if the WG (no gem stones) is rhodium dipped?
> Thanks.



I have the WG cuff without diamonds! I loved the fact that it was shinier because of the diamonds, but one of the SA told me the maintenance involved with rhodium plating! Oh what a pain. So I went with the plain WG Love cuff and I'm glad I did because it still shines nicely in my eyes! GL with your choice!!!


----------



## anne1218

LVoeletters said:


> If you have a lot of diamond pieces then I understand why you want the bangle. I totally thought other pieces would make me happier than the bangle, pieces from
> Vca and Tiffany's, diamonds and what not... But when I finally bit the bullet and bought the bangle it was game over it's still my fave. If anything I wish I bought a diamond one instead!


Really?? Thanks for sharing...I'm not sure now if I wanted because I really like it and want it or it's because it's such a hype and because I couldn't have it I want it u know what I mean??


----------



## Jetsetmax

MyDogTink said:


> Hi. Thanks. My insurance company, jewelers mutual,  said they would accept the invoice but personally I'm doubting this. I submitted it and will see what happens. My bracelet doesn't have any stones. I'll post again when I know the outcome.



I wouldn't worry about it.  Some insurance companies will accept an invoice others want a valuation appraisal (this is required more often if its a piece you bought several years ago, and you want it insured for its current value).  In the end it's not a big deal.


----------



## MyDogTink

Jetsetmax said:


> I wouldn't worry about it.  Some insurance companies will accept an invoice others want a valuation appraisal (this is required more often if its a piece you bought several years ago, and you want it insured for its current value).  In the end it's not a big deal.



Update- I just checked my policy online and JM accepted the invoice. Now I can wear the bracelet with peace of mind.


----------



## annanas

finally got my RG a couple of days ago  would like a stack one day but i'm still not quite used to the feeling of one so may be just as well it's not going to be right away


----------



## ccjames

Hey everyone  
I would love to know how people decided on a colour for their love bracelet? I am getting my first one in June (for reaching a personal milestone - from my parents) and always where whitegold/silver and most things I own have silver hardware.

 I was going to go the white gold love but have a slight obsession for the Rose gold love! Does anyone here mix their metal colours? Or what do you suggest!? would love some opinions!!! Thank you!


----------



## Suzie

annanas said:


> finally got my RG a couple of days ago  would like a stack one day but i'm still not quite used to the feeling of one so may be just as well it's not going to be right away



Just annanas, welcome to the club.


----------



## annanas

Suzie said:


> Just annanas, welcome to the club.



thanks  just saw a thread i posted on ages ago, wish i'd gone for it when they were $3k  i got mine at heathrow which is probably around the best price you can get new but still, ugh ush:


----------



## Suzie

annanas said:


> thanks  just saw a thread i posted on ages ago, wish i'd gone for it when they were $3k  i got mine at heathrow which is probably around the best price you can get new but still, ugh ush:



Sorry, I am on my iPad and I was sure I typed Just gorgeous annanas,


----------



## annanas

Suzie said:


> Sorry, I am on my iPad and I was sure I typed Just gorgeous annanas,



that makes more sense, was trying to figure out what would autocorrect to just


----------



## MischiefManaged

ccjames said:


> Hey everyone
> I would love to know how people decided on a colour for their love bracelet? I am getting my first one in June (for reaching a personal milestone - from my parents) and always where whitegold/silver and most things I own have silver hardware.
> 
> I was going to go the white gold love but have a slight obsession for the Rose gold love! Does anyone here mix their metal colours? Or what do you suggest!? would love some opinions!!! Thank you!


 
I know it is like 100milion pages + long but the stacking thread and the Cartier watch thread have severa ppl who mixed color.    I have a WG love which I bought less then 2 years ago.  While I adore it I'm really kicking myself for not doing YG or RG for that pop of color.


----------



## **Chanel**

annanas said:


> finally got my RG a couple of days ago  would like a stack one day but i'm still not quite used to the feeling of one so may be just as well it's not going to be right away



Looks beautiful on you and we are twins, I have RG as well .

Funny thing is, I got it a few months ago but rarely wore it because I wasn't used to wear something 24/7. I've never worn jewelry 24/7 so far. 
2 weeks ago I started to wear it, and it's still on my wrist today .
I think I am finally getting used to it and I am loving it more and more now. 
A few days ago, I was even admiring it on my wrist when I woke up .

In the past, I thought about a Love bracelet many times, but didn't do it because I was afraid I wouldn't wear it.
But I am so happy that I finally took the plunge a few months ago.
I am sure you will get used to yours as well and that you will start loving it more and more.

Enjoy !


----------



## **Chanel**

ccjames said:


> Hey everyone
> I would love to know how people decided on a colour for their love bracelet? I am getting my first one in June (for reaching a personal milestone - from my parents) and always where whitegold/silver and most things I own have silver hardware.
> 
> I was going to go the white gold love but have a slight obsession for the Rose gold love! Does anyone here mix their metal colours? Or what do you suggest!? would love some opinions!!! Thank you!



Once I decided that I wanted a Love, I knew immediately it had to be RG. 
I love it a lot and yes, I do mix it with silver, white gold, yellow gold and platinum.
I even wear it together with my small Ballon Bleu watch which is two tone (steel and yellow gold). Since the RG is very subtle IMO and not a strong pink color, I think it goes very well with yellow gold too.
But...if you only wear silver and WG, perhaps WG or platinum would be a better option for you if you don't like mixing metals. 
If you live close to a Cartier boutique, you might want to visit it to see if you can try some Love bracelets on. It will give you a better idea how a color looks against your skin and it might even makes your decision easier .


----------



## cartier_love

annanas said:


> finally got my RG a couple of days ago  would like a stack one day but i'm still not quite used to the feeling of one so may be just as well it's not going to be right away


 
Beautiful, looks great on you! After a while, you won't even know it's on. You'll get used to it soon.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yep and then you'll want more!


----------



## lanasyogamama

ccjames said:


> Hey everyone
> I would love to know how people decided on a colour for their love bracelet? I am getting my first one in June (for reaching a personal milestone - from my parents) and always where whitegold/silver and most things I own have silver hardware.
> 
> I was going to go the white gold love but have a slight obsession for the Rose gold love! Does anyone here mix their metal colours? Or what do you suggest!? would love some opinions!!! Thank you!



I planned on getting a PG, but when I got to the store, tried them both on, I loved YG much more on me.  Then when I got my JUC, I went for PG, because I like the mix.  My watch is SS, so yes, I mix.


----------



## EMDOC

sarahlinz4 said:


> Hi! New to this thread. Can someone please explain the perks of a red card? I am hoping to purchase a Ballon Bleu watch this year!



If you buy the watch on the card I think it's no interest for 12 months if the purchase is over $2000.


----------



## EMDOC

ccjames said:


> Hey everyone
> I would love to know how people decided on a colour for their love bracelet? I am getting my first one in June (for reaching a personal milestone - from my parents) and always where whitegold/silver and most things I own have silver hardware.
> 
> I was going to go the white gold love but have a slight obsession for the Rose gold love! Does anyone here mix their metal colours? Or what do you suggest!? would love some opinions!!! Thank you!



I prefer YG over any other metal except wedding jewelry. So I got a YG cuff. I was waiting to get another one from the online boutique, but they have yet to restock. They did have it in RG. The more I saw it the more I liked it. I went to the store yesterday. The PG looks so nice under the lights. The SA had to order the cuff for me. Then I will have YG, PG, and a steel/gold Cartier watch. So in short- mixing metals is totally ok.


----------



## ccjames

thank you everyone for your replies! thats is really helpful!! I will probably spend hours in there before making my final decision!


----------



## annanas

cartier_love said:


> Beautiful, looks great on you! After a while, you won't even know it's on. You'll get used to it soon.





pigleto972001 said:


> Yep and then you'll want more!




 i know i will!  i definitely want the just un clou as well :shame: and maybe a YG love


----------



## Love Of My Life

annanas said:


> finally got my RG a couple of days ago  would like a stack one day but i'm still not quite used to the feeling of one so may be just as well it's not going to be right away


 

Lovely & enjoy!!


----------



## Luvkat0620

Luv yr RG. Look good on you


----------



## bougainvillier

Ladies what would you choose - JUC in plain YG or the RG rainbow love if you have a plain YG love cuff already?


----------



## EMDOC

bougainvillier said:


> ladies what would you choose - juc in plain yg or the rg rainbow love if you have a plain yg love cuff already?



juc


----------



## annanas

hotshot said:


> Lovely & enjoy!!





Luvkat0620 said:


> Luv yr RG. Look good on you



thank you both!  stacked with a bracelet my grandmother gave me years ago today  slowly getting used to wearing it now!


----------



## phillj12

ccjames said:


> Hey everyone
> I would love to know how people decided on a colour for their love bracelet? I am getting my first one in June (for reaching a personal milestone - from my parents) and always where whitegold/silver and most things I own have silver hardware.
> 
> I was going to go the white gold love but have a slight obsession for the Rose gold love! Does anyone here mix their metal colours? Or what do you suggest!? would love some opinions!!! Thank you!




All of my jewelry is WG/plat but I just LOVE the Love in YG and so I didn't care that it would be different from my other jewelry. I think it looks great to mix colors...especially with a Love bracelet! Good luck! My advice is to go with the Love that you LOVE!


----------



## **Chanel**

annanas said:


> thank you both!  stacked with a bracelet my grandmother gave me years ago today  slowly getting used to wearing it now!



Beautiful !


----------



## **Chanel**

bougainvillier said:


> Ladies what would you choose - JUC in plain YG or the RG rainbow love if you have a plain YG love cuff already?



Mmmm...that's a good one. I think I would go for the JUC to have some variation in shape.
However, the rainbow Love is pretty as well, but I think I prefer 4 diamond Love over the rainbow so in this case if it would be me, I would probably go for the JUC. I love the look of a JUC and Love stacked together.


----------



## bougainvillier

**Chanel** said:


> Mmmm...that's a good one. I think I would go for the JUC to have some variation in shape.
> However, the rainbow Love is pretty as well, but I think I prefer 4 diamond Love over the rainbow so in this case if it would be me, I would probably go for the JUC. I love the look of a JUC and Love stacked together.



Thank you for your opinion  I like the diversity too. Love the edgy look of JUC.


----------



## lucasradke

Good morning friends, I have a Cartier Love bracelet that I got from Mom and Dad, since I use it a few messes, just noticed that "several" risk as write much in day-to-day, what do I do? Bracelet of you also has many risks?


----------



## Lux_Mommy

lucasradke said:


> Good morning friends, I have a Cartier Love bracelet that I got from Mom and Dad, since I use it a few messes, just noticed that "several" risk as write much in day-to-day, what do I do? Bracelet of you also has many risks?




I don't understand what your asking.


----------



## dialv

lucasradke said:


> Good morning friends, I have a Cartier Love bracelet that I got from Mom and Dad, since I use it a few messes, just noticed that "several" risk as write much in day-to-day, what do I do? Bracelet of you also has many risks?


Are you worried about scratching it, from day to day activities. If so, it will get scratches but just try to enjoy it.


----------



## annanas

Just flew with mine for the first time today, two flights and two lots of security!  Beeped both times, first time I just got a pat down and they didn't ask anything more.  Second time I was asked to remove it  luckily enough it was fine when I explained I really can't and they did the pat down too.


----------



## LVoeletters

Any suggestions to keep your other bangles from scratching your love?


----------



## dialv

LVoeletters said:


> Any suggestions to keep your other bangles from scratching your love?


What about some cute friendship bracelets in between. I did that between me Loves and my Hermes Clic H bracelet.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

LVoeletters said:


> Any suggestions to keep your other bangles from scratching your love?



Maybe an inexpensive pearl bracelet inbetween?


----------



## LVoeletters

AntiqueShopper said:


> Maybe an inexpensive pearl bracelet inbetween?






dialv said:


> What about some cute friendship bracelets in between. I did that between me Loves and my Hermes Clic H bracelet.





Thanks for your suggestion, do you think it would have to be bulky in order to keep them separated? I really like the simple chic-ness of the two bangles and this was the smallest bangle size the jewelry store offered, but as you can see it's just big enough to keep going over my love... I already see scratches &#128547; 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Is it moreso there needs to be distance between them via multiple bracelets or  think one that is thicker than the diamond bangle?


----------



## dialv

That looks really good with the thin bracelet. I know it's tough one because even though the Love bracelet will get scratches from life you don't want to help it along with other jewelry. I just read my post and had a laugh cause I typed 'me' loves instead of my. lol I am ipad typing challenged.


----------



## dialv

Check out Ettika, I just bought a few from there and they were cute and in different widths.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

LVoeletters said:


> Thanks for your suggestion, do you think it would have to be bulky in order to keep them separated? I really like the simple chic-ness of the two bangles and this was the smallest bangle size the jewelry store offered, but as you can see it's just big enough to keep going over my love... I already see scratches &#128547;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2475418
> 
> 
> Is it moreso there needs to be distance between them via multiple bracelets or  think one that is thicker than the diamond bangle?



I think any bracelet, unless the exact same diameter as the Love, will scratch the bracelet.  You need a buffer piece between your two bracelets in order to prevent scratching.


----------



## SandySummer

Bought my bracelet new at the end of November. I just took it off to switch hands and this little piece under the screw fell off. Now the bracelet will not stay in place. I plan on bringing it to Cartier but I am of course in panic mode. Has anyone experienced this?

Note the small piece is taped to the screw in my picture


----------



## phillj12

LVoeletters said:


> Thanks for your suggestion, do you think it would have to be bulky in order to keep them separated? I really like the simple chic-ness of the two bangles and this was the smallest bangle size the jewelry store offered, but as you can see it's just big enough to keep going over my love... I already see scratches &#128547;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2475418
> 
> 
> Is it moreso there needs to be distance between them via multiple bracelets or  think one that is thicker than the diamond bangle?




How is your Love so scratch-free?? Looks so amazing!


----------



## lanasyogamama

LVoeletters said:


> Thanks for your suggestion, do you think it would have to be bulky in order to keep them separated? I really like the simple chic-ness of the two bangles and this was the smallest bangle size the jewelry store offered, but as you can see it's just big enough to keep going over my love... I already see scratches &#128547;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2475418
> 
> 
> Is it moreso there needs to be distance between them via multiple bracelets or  think one that is thicker than the diamond bangle?




I wore this one for a few months.  It helped some, but not 100%

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/132409404?ref=fb2_tnx_title

It's so cheap though, worth a shot.


----------



## CKT

Just had my diamond love polished and I'm now wearing elastic hair ties in between my love bracelets, so far it really helped the bracelets from banging against each other! Anyone thinks this looks crazy??


----------



## **Chanel**

CKT said:


> Just had my diamond love polished and I'm now wearing elastic hair ties in between my love bracelets, so far it really helped the bracelets from banging against each other! Anyone thinks this looks crazy??



I actually think it looks great! Really like the 4 diamond and plain Love stacked together, and also love how shiny your 4 diamond now looks after polishing.


----------



## drea_

Hi, 

I am desperate to authenticate my cartier love ring purchased from Ebay before the end of the 14 day window I have to return it. I have attached a photo of it! Please help!


----------



## CKT

**Chanel** said:


> I actually think it looks great! Really like the 4 diamond and plain Love stacked together, and also love how shiny your 4 diamond now looks after polishing.


 
I also had it cleaned by Cartier (cos of some dirt in the holes for the diamonds) and it looks shinier.. didn't get the plain one cleaned because it was TOO TIGHT! SA was asking if I had locite in there so we thought it would be wise to just leave it.

I have one headache. the diamonds love is actually the discontinued 6 diamonds love, after polishing I realised that the screws for the diamonds look particularly SHALLOW Anyone see that too and think its a problem? 

I did asked Cartier's SA and he just said it is because they have different models of love bracelets by different manufacturers thus the difference..


----------



## CKT

drea_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am desperate to authenticate my cartier love ring purchased from Ebay before the end of the 14 day window I have to return it. I have attached a photo of it! Please help!


 

I have the exact same markings in my plain love ring! congrats on your new love ring!


----------



## LVoeletters

lanasyogamama said:


> I wore this one for a few months.  It helped some, but not 100%
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/transaction/132409404?ref=fb2_tnx_title
> 
> It's so cheap though, worth a shot.






AntiqueShopper said:


> I think any bracelet, unless the exact same diameter as the Love, will scratch the bracelet.  You need a buffer piece between your two bracelets in order to prevent scratching.







dialv said:


> Check out Ettika, I just bought a few from there and they were cute and in different widths.




Thanks for your suggestions ladies! I am late to the game LYM, the bracelet is sold out &#128541;&#128553; I book marked the seller so I can get one soon! For now I'm using this bracelet in between... I hate that my wrist is so small... And that I didn't realize the bangle went over, went I tried on the bangle it didn't go over but I was too busy posing my arm around to see how the combo looked instead of utilizing some sort of everyday movement to see that the bangle doesn't go over the love >_< in two years or next year my aunt is traveling so I'm hoping I can give her the bangle to have her jeweler do something to it, unfortunately it goes over the beads in the below picture. I'm going to check out pearls paradise and see if maybe as you suggested AS to do a buffer pearl bracelet. I would love to do a Tiffany one with the infinity clasp but I know I'll ruin it with the two bangles...
I want to keep the stack as elegant looking as possible but I still don't know how to do that... For now this is my temporary solution:


----------



## shopgirl560

Can anybody tell me if this Cartier love Bracelet is authentic? http://www.ebay.com/itm/271383300811?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Question can two Cartier love bracelets  have the same serial number


----------



## AntiqueShopper

shopgirl560 said:


> Can anybody tell me if this Cartier love Bracelet is authentic? http://www.ebay.com/itm/271383300811?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Question can two Cartier love bracelets  have the same serial number



 Each love bracelet should have its own number.   A closer picture of the markings would be needed to determine authenticity.

Imho,  I would not buy something as copied as a Love from a person with such a low feedback.  I bought mine from Lucky$diamonds on ebay.   They had over 2000 transactions by the time I purchased mine almost a year ago.  Plus, my bracelet was proven authentic by 2 separate appraisers.


----------



## lucasradke

dialv said:


> Are you worried about scratching it, from day to day activities. If so, it will get scratches but just try to enjoy it.



yes, my love bracelet is with many risks, and its? what do I do?


----------



## kenkelvin

hi does anyone know roughly the price of WG and RG Cartier love bracelet in Hong Kong? tks


----------



## einseine

Love Ring had never been on my wish list, but I purchased it to pare with my WG Love Bracelet.  I love wearing my WG Love Bracelet alone, but sometimes, I feel I want another bracelet to stack with.  I used to wear two Love Bracelets, but I did not really like the look. I enjoy wealing PG Perlee Signature X WG Love, but I still wanted something white. 

 Now I am happy with the bracelet and ring combo!!! Yes, it's true.  If you wear a matching ring, the bracelet stands out more!!!  This ring is sapphire 3-stone one in WG, which is LE.


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> Thanks for your suggestions ladies! I am late to the game LYM, the bracelet is sold out &#128541;&#128553; I book marked the seller so I can get one soon! For now I'm using this bracelet in between... I hate that my wrist is so small... And that I didn't realize the bangle went over, went I tried on the bangle it didn't go over but I was too busy posing my arm around to see how the combo looked instead of utilizing some sort of everyday movement to see that the bangle doesn't go over the love >_< in two years or next year my aunt is traveling so I'm hoping I can give her the bangle to have her jeweler do something to it, unfortunately it goes over the beads in the below picture. I'm going to check out pearls paradise and see if maybe as you suggested AS to do a buffer pearl bracelet. I would love to do a Tiffany one with the infinity clasp but I know I'll ruin it with the two bangles...
> I want to keep the stack as elegant looking as possible but I still don't know how to do that... For now this is my temporary solution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477728




Love your look!!! Don't you stack Atlas bracelet???


----------



## Dilostyle

Does anyone have a photo of the love with a Tiffany atlas?  Please share if you can


----------



## EMDOC

I want a love ring, but I'm waiting for my fingers to slim down after having a baby 6 weeks ago. Do the rings fit true to size?


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Love your look!!! Don't you stack Atlas bracelet???




My patient's step mother put a stop to me wearing the cuff, she has had a love for almost 30 years. And was in the jewelry business for quite some time. She said the cuff was too heavy and would disturb the lock mechanism by wearing it daily with the vibration of making contact and it should remain a very occasional piece. I wasn't going to take her seriously but hearing all the issues with the new mechanism which is what I have made me think twice about it. Also as well I was I told that if the bracelet you are layering with does not have a rounded edge it will damage the love since it is a softer gold. I thought the eternity bangle would be the perfect answer since it's light and above 18k and the diamonds are set very high profile but didn't realize that it was "just" slightly too big for it to not go over the love &#128532; I tried the atlas with the bead bracelet but it looked too cluttered. I think with the screw design + a thick Roman numeral motif it didn't make sense aesthetically. Back to the drawing board! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dialv

einseine said:


> Love Ring had never been on my wish list, but I purchased it to pare with my WG Love Bracelet.  I love wearing my WG Love Bracelet alone, but sometimes, I feel I want another bracelet to stack with.  I used to wear two Love Bracelets, but I did not really like the look. I enjoy wealing PG Perlee Signature X WG Love, but I still wanted something white.
> 
> Now I am happy with the bracelet and ring combo!!! Yes, it's true.  If you wear a matching ring, the bracelet stands out more!!!  This ring is sapphire 3-stone one in WG, which is LE.


That looks so good with your bracelet and diamond ring.  I have the yg love ring but I like your ring so much better.


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Love Ring had never been on my wish list, but I purchased it to pare with my WG Love Bracelet.  I love wearing my WG Love Bracelet alone, but sometimes, I feel I want another bracelet to stack with.  I used to wear two Love Bracelets, but I did not really like the look. I enjoy wealing PG Perlee Signature X WG Love, but I still wanted something white.
> 
> Now I am happy with the bracelet and ring combo!!! Yes, it's true.  If you wear a matching ring, the bracelet stands out more!!!  This ring is sapphire 3-stone one in WG, which is LE.




Love this!!!! This just fueled my hunger for a thin love ring... For some reason I keep putting it off!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kkaate

einseine said:


> Love Ring had never been on my wish list, but I purchased it to pare with my WG Love Bracelet.  I love wearing my WG Love Bracelet alone, but sometimes, I feel I want another bracelet to stack with.  I used to wear two Love Bracelets, but I did not really like the look. I enjoy wealing PG Perlee Signature X WG Love, but I still wanted something white.
> 
> Now I am happy with the bracelet and ring combo!!! Yes, it's true.  If you wear a matching ring, the bracelet stands out more!!!  This ring is sapphire 3-stone one in WG, which is LE.



I have been a lurker around this Love thread for the most part, but I decided it'd be nice to say hi  I have had my YG 4-Diamond for about a year now, and love it even more than I thought I would.










And Einseine, I have admired your Loves for the entire time! Your new ring is a gorgeous addition!


----------



## MyDogTink

EMDOC said:


> I want a love ring, but I'm waiting for my fingers to slim down after having a baby 6 weeks ago. Do the rings fit true to size?




Congratulations on your baby. I personally find the rings to run small. I was given a size 6 which I wanted to wear on my right middle finger. I have other rings size 6 that fit. The Love fits my left middle finger. I suggest you go to the boutique and try them on.


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> My patient's step mother put a stop to me wearing the cuff, she has had a love for almost 30 years. And was in the jewelry business for quite some time. She said the cuff was too heavy and would disturb the lock mechanism by wearing it daily with the vibration of making contact and it should remain a very occasional piece. I wasn't going to take her seriously but hearing all the issues with the new mechanism which is what I have made me think twice about it. Also as well I was I told that if the bracelet you are layering with does not have a rounded edge it will damage the love since it is a softer gold. I thought the eternity bangle would be the perfect answer since it's light and above 18k and the diamonds are set very high profile but didn't realize that it was "just" slightly too big for it to not go over the love &#128532; I tried the atlas with the bead bracelet but it looked too cluttered. I think with the screw design + a thick Roman numeral motif it didn't make sense aesthetically. Back to the drawing board!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Oh, I see.  After all Love's best partner is "Love" of the same size.  But, I don't like two-love look very much.  I like my Love X Perlee Signature.  But, perlee sometimes goes over love.  Size difference is only 5mm!



LVoeletters said:


> Love this!!!! This just fueled my hunger for a thin love ring... For some reason I keep putting it off!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Thanks lVoeletters!!!  I did not know I loved Love Ring!


----------



## einseine

dialv said:


> That looks so good with your bracelet and diamond ring.  I have the yg love ring but I like your ring so much better.




Thanks dialv!!!  Yeah!  Love Ring goes with any of my ring!!!  Your yg one must be gorgeours!  Think of stacking variations!!!  I'ts very fun!!!



kkaate said:


> I have been a lurker around this Love thread for the most part, but I decided it'd be nice to say hi  I have had my YG 4-Diamond for about a year now, and love it even more than I thought I would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Einseine, I have admired your Loves for the entire time! Your new ring is a gorgeous addition!




Thanks kkaate!!!  YG 4-diamond Love looks gorgeours on your BEAUTIFUL hand!!!  The engraving looks so good and romantic!!!  Congrats!


----------



## callmelulu

Recently flew thru LAX and when I beeped with my love through security, the TSA guy said if you hold you hands out in front of you, away from you body, you are less likely to beep with a love bracelet! Just tried it on another flight and it works!


----------



## kkaate

callmelulu said:


> Recently flew thru LAX and when I beeped with my love through security, the TSA guy said if you hold you hands out in front of you, away from you body, you are less likely to beep with a love bracelet! Just tried it on another flight and it works!


Lol the zombie-walk worked for me too


----------



## EMDOC

MyDogTink said:


> Congratulations on your baby. I personally find the rings to run small. I was given a size 6 which I wanted to wear on my right middle finger. I have other rings size 6 that fit. The Love fits my left middle finger. I suggest you go to the boutique and try them on.



Thanks!


----------



## pugloveparis

Hey everyonee


----------



## pugloveparis

Im thinking of getting a cartier love bracelet with diamonds in place of the screws . What do u think? Should i? Btw what do u think of my stack &#128522;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
&#127775;


----------



## AntiqueShopper

pugloveparis said:


> Im thinking of getting a cartier love bracelet with diamonds in place of the screws . What do u think? Should i? Btw what do u think of my stack &#128522;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483835
> View attachment 2483838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#127775;



I think you have a beautiful collection.  

Imho,  unless you plan to remove one of your other bracelets, you do not need it.  Three is a great stack; four is a little much.


----------



## pugloveparis

AntiqueShopper said:


> I think you have a beautiful collection.
> 
> Imho,  unless you plan to remove one of your other bracelets, you do not need it.  Three is a great stack; four is a little much.


ur soooo right!! thank u so much !! i wish i could exchange one and get the diamonds instead ...


----------



## AntiqueShopper

pugloveparis said:


> ur soooo right!! thank u so much !! i wish i could exchange one and get the diamonds instead ...



Get the diamond love ring instead.  It will compliment your collection and is definately more budget friendly-


----------



## pugloveparis

AntiqueShopper said:


> Get the diamond love ring instead.  It will compliment your collection and is definately more budget friendly-




Hahahha good idea!! Thank u so much..!  Btw i was looking at the pictures here the bracelets look so shiny when i bought mine from the cartier boutique the were never that shiny! Actually they have a matte finish. Is this weird?


----------



## lulublue717

Ladies how often do you tighten screws?? I wear it all the times and in the beginning I tighten every 2 weeks or so and now I think it gets loose within 2-3 days is it normal? or I need to bring it in for repair?? TIA


----------



## pugloveparis

I dont know if its normal but mine too needs tightening every couple of days


----------



## Frivole88

i've read from a separate thread that there will be another price increase this coming march/april. does anyone know if this is true.


----------



## shpahlc

Just picked up my second Love! I decided to do another YG plain, and am in love!


----------



## freshie2096

shpahlc said:


> Just picked up my second Love! I decided to do another YG plain, and am in love!
> 
> View attachment 2487400


They looks gorgeous together!! Congrats!
YG love is still my favor


----------



## NSB

shpahlc said:


> Just picked up my second Love! I decided to do another YG plain, and am in love!
> 
> View attachment 2487400


It looks so good!!! My birthday is at the end of this month & I am really hoping my husband gets me a second YG love before the price increase. Did you try on 2 together before you got your second?


----------



## kkaate

shpahlc said:


> Just picked up my second Love! I decided to do another YG plain, and am in love!
> 
> View attachment 2487400



Looks so great ... eye catching yet still minimalist. May I ask what pretty ring you are wearing?


----------



## kkaate

lulublue717 said:


> Ladies how often do you tighten screws?? I wear it all the times and in the beginning I tighten every 2 weeks or so and now I think it gets loose within 2-3 days is it normal? or I need to bring it in for repair?? TIA



I've had mine for about a year now, and I wear it 24/7 too... but I've only had to retighten screws twice. Maybe to be on the safe side you can bring it in for them to check?


----------



## shpahlc

NSB said:


> It looks so good!!! My birthday is at the end of this month & I am really hoping my husband gets me a second YG love before the price increase. Did you try on 2 together before you got your second?



Thanks NSB and happy early birthday. I was able to try on the bracelet before I purchased, as I wasn't sure what color gold I wanted. I too wanted to get ahead of the price increase.


----------



## shpahlc

kkaate said:


> Looks so great ... eye catching yet still minimalist. May I ask what pretty ring you are wearing?



Thanks kkaate! I am very happy with them. The ring I am wearing is from Kate Spade - they were selling pre holidays, so not sure if it is still available.


----------



## Lovefour

pugloveparis said:


> I dont know if its normal but mine too needs tightening every couple of days


I never have to tighten mine. I would have the store check it. I don't think that's normal. That would make me nervous. I did get mine insured though!


----------



## xblackxstarx

I have had my love bracelet a year and 3 months roughly and i have NEVER tightened the screws since the day it was put on my wrist 
Id say it's not normal for it to loosen often
IMO it should rarely need tightening


----------



## phillj12

shpahlc said:


> Just picked up my second Love! I decided to do another YG plain, and am in love!
> 
> View attachment 2487400




Looks STUNNING! Love 2 together!


----------



## phillj12

kkaate said:


> I've had mine for about a year now, and I wear it 24/7 too... but I've only had to retighten screws twice. Maybe to be on the safe side you can bring it in for them to check?




I've had mine a little over a year and one of my screws never moves. However, the other screw tends to loosen about a quarter turn every few weeks. It never goes more than that...at least I tighten it as soon as I see it loosened. Maybe I should go in and have them look at it??


----------



## dannii

xblackxstarx said:


> I have had my love bracelet a year and 3 months roughly and i have NEVER tightened the screws since the day it was put on my wrist
> 
> Id say it's not normal for it to loosen often
> 
> IMO it should rarely need tightening




I agree with this. My SA said the same thing to me when I asked if it can loosen from time to time. They said it shouldn't loosen but it would be good to just check it from time to time to make sure even if it wasn't loose


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

phillj12 said:


> Looks STUNNING! Love 2 together!




Looks amazing!!


----------



## Bethc

My mom just emailed me, she's in Grand Cayman today on a cruise.

The RG 1/2 diamond Love that I want is 8,730 there versus 10,200 plus tax here in NY.  I can't find my husband and he's supposed to be buying it for me (at some point).  I'm so bummed!


----------



## bougainvillier

Bethc said:


> My mom just emailed me, she's in Grand Cayman today on a cruise.
> 
> The RG 1/2 diamond Love that I want is 8,730 there versus 10,200 plus tax here in NY.  I can't find my husband and he's supposed to be buying it for me (at some point).  I'm so bummed!




Oh wow. That's a great deal


----------



## glistenpearls

shpahlc said:


> Just picked up my second Love! I decided to do another YG plain, and am in love!
> 
> View attachment 2487400


Gorgeous! We are twins! I have 2 YG as well and they have been with me since March 2012


----------



## goldengirl123

Need help deciding on second Love! I have a plain YG love and YG clou and am not worried about mixing colors. I really like the rainbow, but also love the screws and practicality of the plain loves. Thoughts?


----------



## MyDogTink

goldengirl123 said:


> Need help deciding on second Love! I have a plain YG love and YG clou and am not worried about mixing colors. I really like the rainbow, but also love the screws and practicality of the plain loves. Thoughts?




 I'm with you on the rainbow. I truly  like it but the the look of the screws on the plain really says classic Cartier Love to me. What about a plain RG?


----------



## Bethc

goldengirl123 said:


> Need help deciding on second Love! I have a plain YG love and YG clou and am not worried about mixing colors. I really like the rainbow, but also love the screws and practicality of the plain loves. Thoughts?



I have the rainbow in WG and I really love it!  If you see one, I would get it because they're LE, they're not making them anymore and they have the old screw mechanism.


----------



## NSB

shpahlc said:


> Just picked up my second Love! I decided to do another YG plain, and am in love!
> 
> View attachment 2487400


How are you liking wearing the 2 loves together? Any problems with your screws loosening?


----------



## sjunky13

goldengirl123 said:


> Need help deciding on second Love! I have a plain YG love and YG clou and am not worried about mixing colors. I really like the rainbow, but also love the screws and practicality of the plain loves. Thoughts?



I have a YG love and JUC. I would do white gold with diamond. Cuff or full bracelet.


----------



## sjunky13

Was playing in Cartier this weekend and trying on rings.

Did a love ring stack
Put the white gold with one diamond on the bottom
next was plain white gold
next was pink gold.
This looked awesome! The white gold looked warm next to the white gold with diamond because the rhodium plating. It was like a gradient grey look. soo cool. The pink popped it all.
I should of took pics! 
Wish I could do all 3 as bracelets!


----------



## shpahlc

NSB said:


> How are you liking wearing the 2 loves together? Any problems with your screws loosening?




I am loving them. I have not run into any issues so far, but the SA recommend I being a screw with me in my purse and check daily. I have done spot checks and no loosening thus far! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## goldengirl123

MyDogTink said:


> I'm with you on the rainbow. I truly  like it but the the look of the screws on the plain really says classic Cartier Love to me. What about a plain RG?


Do you think you would be able to tell the difference between the YG and RG?


----------



## Eleonorah

Hi there, I'm planning to buy my third love bracelet by the end of this month.


I'm not sure what bracelet should I go for, YG plain or YG cuff with one diamond?!


I have WG & RG and I want to have a stack of 5-6 love bracelets in the future  


So what do you think, I should get the YG or the YG cuff with one diamond 


Btw, I got a YG juste un clou bracelet and normally I wear it on the other hand not with the love ones.


Will appreciate your help, Thanks ​


----------



## bougainvillier

Eleonorah said:


> Hi there, I'm planning to buy my third love bracelet by the end of this month.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what bracelet should I go for, YG plain or YG cuff with one diamond?!
> 
> 
> I have WG & RG and I want to have a stack of 5-6 love bracelets in the future
> 
> 
> So what do you think, I should get the YG or the YG cuff with one diamond
> 
> 
> Btw, I got a YG juste un clou bracelet and normally I wear it on the other hand not with the love ones.
> 
> 
> Will appreciate your help, Thanks ​




Sounds like you have 2 bracelets now? I wouldn't get the cuff to stack with since the shape/size is slightly different. My vote goes to a plain YG bracelet. The tricolor combo will be great


----------



## Eleonorah

bougainvillier said:


> Sounds like you have 2 bracelets now? I wouldn't get the cuff to stack with since the shape/size is slightly different. My vote goes to a plain YG bracelet. The tricolor combo will be great


Thank you for your replay, I am quite confuse because my 2 love are tight (size 16) so if I will go with the plain YG it will be probably size 17, and  the cuff I believe I should have it in 17 or 18 I need to try them on and see  Thanks again


----------



## mad_for_chanel

goldengirl123 said:


> Need help deciding on second Love! I have a plain YG love and YG clou and am not worried about mixing colors. I really like the rainbow, but also love the screws and practicality of the plain loves. Thoughts?



I have almost similar dilemma . I have RG 4 dia size 16 on left wrist & RG rainbow size 17 on right wrist. 

Initially wanted a RG pink sapphire size 17 to stack on left wrist. Sadly, pink sapphire RG bracelet  is no longer available.

I can't decide. Should I go for plain RG , 4 diamond WG or rainbow WG?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Eleonorah said:


> Thank you for your replay, I am quite confuse because my 2 love are tight (size 16) so if I will go with the plain YG it will be probably size 17, and  the cuff I believe I should have it in 17 or 18 I need to try them on and see  Thanks again



Hi! Are you planning to stack size 17 with size 16? 

Really not advisable. I tried with mine but the bigger one will slide over , scratching each other.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

sjunky13 said:


> Was playing in Cartier this weekend and trying on rings.
> 
> Did a love ring stack
> Put the white gold with one diamond on the bottom
> next was plain white gold
> next was pink gold.
> This looked awesome! The white gold looked warm next to the white gold with diamond because the rhodium plating. It was like a gradient grey look. soo cool. The pink popped it all.
> I should of took pics!
> Wish I could do all 3 as bracelets!



How fun! 

My friend & I did that once. I have the 3 dia RG love ring & we had so much fun stacking rings in Cartier .  We left the store with "sisters" rings, the trinity medium rings.

Planning to get the JUC diamond nail ring someday!


----------



## shpahlc

mad_for_chanel said:


> I have almost similar dilemma . I have RG 4 dia size 16 on left wrist & RG rainbow size 17 on right wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> Initially wanted a RG pink sapphire size 17 to stack on left wrist. Sadly, pink sapphire RG bracelet  is no longer available.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide. Should I go for plain RG , 4 diamond WG or rainbow WG?




I love the look of the 4 diamond WG (or 10) with the PG. That is my recommendation!


----------



## Eleonorah

mad_for_chanel said:


> Hi! Are you planning to stack size 17 with size 16?
> 
> Really not advisable. I tried with mine but the bigger one will slide over , scratching each other.


 
I went to Cartier today and tried both the 16 & 17, and lucky me both of them look stunning.

because size 16 was tight size 17 did not slide over it, but I agree with you size 16 look way better with my 2 bracelets. So I decided to go for it and I hope in the future I can add 2 more with diamonds


----------



## bougainvillier

Eleonorah said:


> I went to Cartier today and tried both the 16 & 17, and lucky me both of them look stunning.
> 
> because size 16 was tight size 17 did not slide over it, but I agree with you size 16 look way better with my 2 bracelets. So I decided to go for it and I hope in the future I can add 2 more with diamonds




Congrats. Can we expect a pic of your newly stacked bracelets? 3 must be so divine!!


----------



## NSB

Eleonorah said:


> I went to Cartier today and tried both the 16 & 17, and lucky me both of them look stunning.
> 
> because size 16 was tight size 17 did not slide over it, but I agree with you size 16 look way better with my 2 bracelets. So I decided to go for it and I hope in the future I can add 2 more with diamonds


I want to see a picture too


----------



## mad_for_chanel

shpahlc said:


> I love the look of the 4 diamond WG (or 10) with the PG. That is my recommendation!



Thanks for your reply.. 

I love WG 4 diamond to go with RG too! Adding a WG to my wrist also allow me to easily co-ordinate white hardware accessories & purses & shoes to my outfits!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Eleonorah said:


> I went to Cartier today and tried both the 16 & 17, and lucky me both of them look stunning.
> 
> because size 16 was tight size 17 did not slide over it, but I agree with you size 16 look way better with my 2 bracelets. So I decided to go for it and I hope in the future I can add 2 more with diamonds



Congrats !  Would you be able to post pics. Your wrist must be really delicate to be able to stack 3 size 16 bracelets & contemplating adding 3 more. Enviable  

 I wear a size smaller on my left wrist. 

Size 17 on my right is a little loose but is perfect for stacking with several Hermes pm clic clacs, small rivale, wider cuffs etc


----------



## goldengirl123

Has anyone heard anything about the next price increase?


----------



## farbodvalinia

In the upcoming months. Probably it's going to be 6850 for rug and gym and 7250 for wg




goldengirl123 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the next price increase?


----------



## farbodvalinia

Take it in ASAP. This is a working screw and you need both parts for the screw to actually work. They will have to send it in to fix it. 






SandySummer said:


> View attachment 2475532
> 
> 
> Bought my bracelet new at the end of November. I just took it off to switch hands and this little piece under the screw fell off. Now the bracelet will not stay in place. I plan on bringing it to Cartier but I am of course in panic mode. Has anyone experienced this?
> 
> Note the small piece is taped to the screw in my picture


----------



## voncsf

Hi all. I'm trying to get a Cartier love bangle. Can anyone advise me if
This look real?


----------



## voncsf

The second pic as follow


----------



## Bethc

Just cleaned &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tiby321

Bethc said:


> Just cleaned &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2495048




Love!!!!!!


----------



## goldengirl123

Bethc said:


> Just cleaned &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2495048


Absolutely beautiful! I LOVE your rainbow. Do you wear it 24/7? Any issues with the stones?


----------



## NSB

goldengirl123 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the next price increase?


I saw on here that the next price increase is at the end of the month. Have you heard that at all? I called the Atlanta store to ask if that was true & the SA said he hadn't been told the date yet but that they always have 1-2 increases each year. I do know that the last increase was April 29, 2013. I wonder if the SA's are told not to advertise the date?


----------



## Bethc

goldengirl123 said:


> Absolutely beautiful! I LOVE your rainbow. Do you wear it 24/7? Any issues with the stones?



Thank you!  Yes, I've been wearing it 24/7, haven't take it off in well over a year. 

No issues with the stones, but since most of them are in the sapphire family and sapphires are almost the same hardness (9 vs 10) as diamonds, I wasn't that concerned.


----------



## AnnaKian

Bethc said:


> Just cleaned &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2495048



So beautiful Bethc !

Do you wear your JUC 24/7 and is it comfortabel next to your Love(s) ? 
Does the JUC slide over your Love?

TIA; sooo pretty....!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Bethc said:


> Just cleaned &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2495048




Just gorgeous Bethc!


----------



## lizz66

Does anyone know if Cartier at Paris airport carries the love bracelets and if so, what the price is?? I am debating of buying one in Paris or if I am better of buying one at the airport on my return.  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## EMDOC

goldengirl123 said:


> Need help deciding on second Love! I have a plain YG love and YG clou and am not worried about mixing colors. I really like the rainbow, but also love the screws and practicality of the plain loves. Thoughts?



Rose gold would look amazing with what you already have.


----------



## sooyeonie

I was at the cartier store in Beverly Hills yesterday and they said price increase would happen worldwide in April. The cheapest duty free store for cartier are in Korea and South Africa apparently. The one in Korea, I can confirm as I compared prices before purchase, the one Johannesburg I don't know. The smaller love items (rings) end up being roughly the difference in tax and another 100-200 or so dollars, but the love bracelet with 4 diamonds makes roughly $1000 plus difference as of now ...
Purchase before price increase! Maybe 3-5% ...


----------



## LoveBracelet

lizz66 said:


> Does anyone know if Cartier at Paris airport carries the love bracelets and if so, what the price is?? I am debating of buying one in Paris or if I am better of buying one at the airport on my return.  Thanks!!!!!



Yes they do but check that there is a Cartier shop at yout Terminal!
Anyway, if you are not coming from Europe, you can ask for a tax refund : http://www.discoverfrance.net/France/Paris/Shopping/Paris_VAT.shtml


----------



## shpahlc

LoveBracelet said:


> Yes they do but check that there is a Cartier shop at yout Terminal!
> Anyway, if you are not coming from Europe, you can ask for a tax refund : http://www.discoverfrance.net/France/Paris/Shopping/Paris_VAT.shtml



Going off of that - it depends on which airline you are flying. The US airline terminal (e.g., American Airlines, United) does not have a Cartier store, whereas I believe the other terminals do.  

Buying the LOVE in France is not much cheaper depending on how much tax you have in your home state (I live in CA so 10% tax is a killer).  Definitely do your research!


----------



## Lots love

bougainvillier said:


> Sounds like you have 2 bracelets now? I wouldn't get the cuff to stack with since the shape/size is slightly different. My vote goes to a plain YG bracelet. The tricolor combo will be great




I think less is better. Sometimes when you get so much of something. It all looks over whelming. Most movie stars have either two or one. You know they can more then afford then the average person can . Take page out of there book. Less is better


----------



## Bethc

AnnaKian said:


> So beautiful Bethc !
> 
> Do you wear your JUC 24/7 and is it comfortabel next to your Love(s) ?
> Does the JUC slide over your Love?
> 
> TIA; sooo pretty....!!



Thank you!  No, I don't wear the JUC 24/7 and keeping in the front like that it doesn't slide.


----------



## bougainvillier

Lots love said:


> I think less is better. Sometimes when you get so much of something. It all looks over whelming. Most movie stars have either two or one. You know they can more then afford then the average person can . Take page out of there book. Less is better




I agree - Simplicity is the most elegant. I own and wear one love. But I wouldn't fuss if I own more. Owning doesn't equal to wearing all of them at all. I think everyone would well enjoy the optionality to choose..


----------



## Lots love

bougainvillier said:


> I agree. I own and wear one love. But I wouldn't fuss if I own more. Owning doesn't equal wearing all of them. I think everyone would enjoy the optionality to choose




Yes one of each color would be nice.


----------



## Bijouxlady

shpahlc said:


> Just picked up my second Love! I decided to do another YG plain, and am in love!
> 
> View attachment 2487400


Gorgeous! I am looking to get my first love in YG. If you don't mind me asking, what do they retail for now? I see they are about to go up.


----------



## rm_petite

My DH present for me for Valentines Day arrived today. However, I am so disappointment with the flaw. There is a tiny gold chip ATTACH]2501952[/ATTACH]

Anyway, I will return it for a new one


----------



## KellyChan05

Anyone using the cleaning gel to clean your LOVE? How to use that?


----------



## tygerlyn

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 2501951
> 
> 
> My DH present for me for Valentines Day arrived today. However, I am so disappointment with the flaw. There is a tiny gold chip ATTACH]2501952[/ATTACH]
> 
> Anyway, I will return it for a new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501954



I would be so bummed too if I received a brand new bracelet with a chip. Good thing you have the option of exchanging it. (Great gift too for V-Day!)


----------



## bougainvillier

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 2501951
> 
> 
> My DH present for me for Valentines Day arrived today. However, I am so disappointment with the flaw. There is a tiny gold chip ATTACH]2501952[/ATTACH]
> 
> Anyway, I will return it for a new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501954



Congrats and I hope the exchange goes well.


----------



## rm_petite

tygerlyn said:


> I would be so bummed too if I received a brand new bracelet with a chip. Good thing you have the option of exchanging it. (Great gift too for V-Day!)




I am dissapointed but they will replace it with a new flawless new one  will see as soon as it arrive next week


----------



## LVoeletters

KellyChan05 said:


> Anyone using the cleaning gel to clean your LOVE? How to use that?



i just dab a small amount scrub it with the brush, rinse it off with water and then pat dry with the cloth


----------



## rm_petite

Bijouxlady said:


> Gorgeous! I am looking to get my first love in YG. If you don't mind me asking, what do they retail for now? I see they are about to go up.




Thank you!, I really want one and finally my DH got one for me  it's $6,350.00. I really wish I buy one 5 years ago when the price is $3,400  but glad that DH buy me one now before the price go up again. It's insane!!!!


----------



## txaccessorize

I am new to this forum but have been reading for a while.  I am excited to say I got an early Valentines day gift!  Woohoo!  A RG love bracelet!  Love it...


----------



## Lots love

txaccessorize said:


> I am new to this forum but have been reading for a while.  I am excited to say I got an early Valentines day gift!  Woohoo!  A RG love bracelet!  Love it...




Congratulations on your new love it's beautiful I got the same color and I love it wear it in good health


----------



## txaccessorize

Thanks!  I am thrilled.  This forum has been so fun and helpful!


----------



## annanas

LVoeletters said:


> i just dab a small amount scrub it with the brush, rinse it off with water and then pat dry with the cloth



is it really something special?  i've been using dishwashing liquid and drying with a riedel wine glass towel :shame:


----------



## Onebagtoomany

txaccessorize said:


> I am new to this forum but have been reading for a while.  I am excited to say I got an early Valentines day gift!  Woohoo!  A RG love bracelet!  Love it...



Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## saenzio

txaccessorize said:


> I am new to this forum but have been reading for a while.  I am excited to say I got an early Valentines day gift!  Woohoo!  A RG love bracelet!  Love it...




Congratulations! It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Lovefour

txaccessorize said:


> I am new to this forum but have been reading for a while.  I am excited to say I got an early Valentines day gift!  Woohoo!  A RG love bracelet!  Love it...


Enjoy they really become apart of you!! Congrats!


----------



## EMMAS80

txaccessorize said:


> I am new to this forum but have been reading for a while.  I am excited to say I got an early Valentines day gift!  Woohoo!  A RG love bracelet!  Love it...




Enjoy!! This site helped me also and made me an addict....


----------



## dizzyliz

Hi! I got a YG Love for Valentine's (so excited, been wanting it forever!!), but can't decide if I should wear it on my right or left wrist. I always wear a watch on my left, and almost always have some sort of bracelet stack on my right. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## CKT

dizzyliz said:


> Hi! I got a YG Love for Valentine's (so excited, been wanting it forever!!), but can't decide if I should wear it on my right or left wrist. I always wear a watch on my left, and almost always have some sort of bracelet stack on my right. Any suggestions? Thanks!


 

I had the same dilemma, started out wearing on the left wrist but couldnt stand how my watch (which is quite heavy) bangs into the bracelets all the time so I switched to the right wrist  Congrats on your new YG love!


----------



## luxluv

What is your opinion on wearing 3 Love bracelets together?


----------



## schadenfreude

annanas said:


> is it really something special?  i've been using dishwashing liquid and drying with a riedel wine glass towel :shame:



After I Windex my mirrors, I use the damp towel to do a quick wipe on my bracelets and rings. Seems silly but they just gleam!


----------



## VuittonsLover

Bethc said:


> Just cleaned &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2495048



what size are all your love bracelets...?  All the same size??

I have two I wear all the time and they are both 16.  I wish I would have gotten one in a 17.


----------



## MangoMochi

i have a small wrist (approx 14cm) can i handle size 16? needs advice!!! thanks!


----------



## dizzyliz

CKT said:


> I had the same dilemma, started out wearing on the left wrist but couldnt stand how my watch (which is quite heavy) bangs into the bracelets all the time so I switched to the right wrist  Congrats on your new YG love!


Thank you! It's on my right wrist! I appreciate the advice


----------



## wendy_bruin

MangoMochi said:


> i have a small wrist (approx 14cm) can i handle size 16? needs advice!!! thanks!




My wrist is about 5 1/4 in (13.33 cm if you do the conversion). Size 16 works for me but it is definitely on the loose side.


----------



## MangoMochi

wendy_bruin said:


> My wrist is about 5 1/4 in (13.33 cm if you do the conversion). Size 16 works for me but it is definitely on the loose side.




thank you! i really don't like the fact it can be turned easily on my hand; my thought is bangel is supposed to be tight since its not meant to be removed quite often
on the other hand i like love very much


----------



## txaccessorize

I am a 14 wrist too, and got. 16 bracelet.  It is really comfortable and does not turn.


----------



## EMDOC

dizzyliz said:


> Hi! I got a YG Love for Valentine's (so excited, been wanting it forever!!), but can't decide if I should wear it on my right or left wrist. I always wear a watch on my left, and almost always have some sort of bracelet stack on my right. Any suggestions? Thanks!



I wear mine on the left. I carry my babies on my left arm however, so my bracelets seem to get scuffs easily. But I wear Tiffany bracelets on my right wrist, and those seem to search the LOVES too when I switched wrists. So just leave them on my left.


----------



## EMDOC

pugloveparis said:


> Im thinking of getting a cartier love bracelet with diamonds in place of the screws . What do u think? Should i? Btw what do u think of my stack &#128522;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483835
> View attachment 2483838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#127775;



Lovely


----------



## pree

I wore my love on my right wrist initially but got fine scratches on it. I now wear it on my left and my watch on the right. It seems to be less likely to get scratched this way


----------



## NicoleLV

I got my first love in August last year, a 4 diamond WG. From the first week I got it the outside screw would come open. I would have to check it every day. I took it in and it was sent to NY to be tested. It came back "fine" but kept loosening, to the point it would completely open! I took it back and again it was sent out to be tested. I got it back from it's 2nd round of testing last week and again it was diagnosed as "fine". I let the gentleman at the store put it on for me so there was no doubt it was on correctly and within 3 days it opened. I called to tell the manager (who is amazing) and finally they are going to replace it. I got another 4 diamond WG for Christmas and it hasn't opened or loosened at all, so I assume it was just that bracelet?!  I've had great customer service at both the SF and Philadelphia KOP boutiques. I am just hoping the replacement is good and I don't have any more issues! Just thought I'd share.


----------



## dizzyliz

pree said:


> I wore my love on my right wrist initially but got fine scratches on it. I now wear it on my left and my watch on the right. It seems to be less likely to get scratched this way


Thanks! I have it on my right wrist for now. I'll see how it goes when I stack it with other bracelets!


----------



## dizzyliz

pree said:


> I wore my love on my right wrist initially but got fine scratches on it. I now wear it on my left and my watch on the right. It seems to be less likely to get scratched this way


I'm right handed and more comfortable with my watch on my left. I have the bracelet on my right for now. We'll see what happens. I know it will get scratched, but I'm enjoying the pristine shine for now!


----------



## oh_BOY

My wrist is about 5.5 inches. I don't want it to be too loose but don't want it too tight either. Should I go with the 15 or the 16? Also, does anyone know when the price increase is going to happen? And by how much?


----------



## shpahlc

pree said:


> I wore my love on my right wrist initially but got fine scratches on it. I now wear it on my left and my watch on the right. It seems to be less likely to get scratched this way



I too wear my (now two) loves on my left wrist, and my watch on my right wrist, and find that they are less prone to scratches this way. I am right handed, by the way.


----------



## goldengirl123

Thinking about purchasing a gently used Love. Has anyone purchased a Love from diamonddr16?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

oh_BOY said:


> My wrist is about 5.5 inches. I don't want it to be too loose but don't want it too tight either. Should I go with the 15 or the 16? Also, does anyone know when the price increase is going to happen? And by how much?





I think the smallest size is 16 unless there is a new smaller size that I don't know about.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

schadenfreude said:


> After I Windex my mirrors, I use the damp towel to do a quick wipe on my bracelets and rings. Seems silly but they just gleam!





I would be a bit cautious that the chemicals in the Windex could alter the color of your gold alloy mix making your bracelet.


----------



## schadenfreude

*NYC Princess* said:


> I would be a bit cautious that the chemicals in the Windex could alter the color of your gold alloy mix making your bracelet.




Really? I thought most home jewelry cleaning solutions were ammonia-based just like Windex.


----------



## AuthenticLux

For those that wear a size 17, what is your wrist size?


----------



## NSB

AuthenticLux said:


> For those that wear a size 17, what is your wrist size?


My wrist is 6 inches & I wear a 17.


----------



## MangoMochi

oh_BOY said:


> My wrist is about 5.5 inches. I don't want it to be too loose but don't want it too tight either. Should I go with the 15 or the 16? Also, does anyone know when the price increase is going to happen? And by how much?




i wish they could offer 15 size 
so 5.5 is 14cm according to cartier website, u should +1 which is size 15 if seeking to be tight (which is not an option here) +2 which is size 16 seeking for loose effect.
im on the same boat and i really hate it to be loose.....


----------



## bougainvillier

MangoMochi said:


> i wish they could offer 15 size
> so 5.5 is 14cm according to cartier website, u should +1 which is size 15 if seeking to be tight (which is not an option here) +2 which is size 16 seeking for loose effect.
> im on the same boat and i really hate it to be loose.....




When I asked about size 15 they said special order is possible. It's 6mo wait though?

I ended up getting the cuff in 16, which fits tighter than bracelet 16. My wrist measures 14cm


----------



## smartsoh

Hi! Anyone pair the love bangle with the love chain bracelet? Do you think it is a great idea to pair them together? Anyone does this? Pictures? Thanks!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

shpahlc said:


> I love the look of the 4 diamond WG (or 10) with the PG. That is my recommendation!



thanks for yr recommendation! Im leaning towards this option too. just so sad for my purse!


----------



## Cucci

Happy Belated Valentine's Day to you all!
Here is my romantic souvenir from Place Vendome


----------



## Cucci

Love 3-D ring


----------



## Cucci

With the Love Bracelet in Or Gris


----------



## airina666

Had my 30th birthday party on the weekend. DH surprised me with a Love bracelet in RG, size 16. 

http://postimg.org/image/fihaa5pyr/


----------



## TechPrincess

airina666 said:


> Had my 30th birthday party on the weekend. DH surprised me with a Love bracelet in RG, size 16.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/fihaa5pyr/



Congrats and Happy Birthday!


----------



## txaccessorize

Fun!  Congrats and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Taneya

Yay !!! Congrats and Happy belated Birthday to you


----------



## dizzyliz

CKT said:


> I had the same dilemma, started out wearing on the left wrist but couldnt stand how my watch (which is quite heavy) bangs into the bracelets all the time so I switched to the right wrist  Congrats on your new YG love!


Thank you! It's on my right wrist for now. We'll see how it goes. Not stacking anything with it in the meantime!


----------



## surferjenny

Hi ladies, I just thought I'd share my story with you because I'm a little heart broken and I feel guilty feeling this way. I've been eyeing the Love for years. My DH surprised me on my birthday. I was so excited! A brand new yellow gold love bracelet. That bracelet was on my wrist in no time as I was in total awe and excitement. However, that night, I was feeling unwell. It was a feeling that I cannot even describe. I felt so unwell. I passed out and my DH called an ambulance. I was rushed to the hospital. It turns out I needed to have an MRI. Well, if anyone out there knows about MRI's it's a giant magnet so metal is a no no. They didn't even hesitate and cut the love off my wrist. However, with that said, it was probably the best thing they could have done. They found out that I had an AVM in my brain that had started leaking. It was like a ticking time bomb about to explode. I consider myself so fortunate that they were able to catch it before it became a bigger problem as most don't survive. I am extremely thankful they were able to react as quickly as they did because apparently seconds made the difference. However, my poor love will never be the same.


----------



## Solemony

surferjenny said:


> Hi ladies, I just thought I'd share my story with you because I'm a little heart broken and I feel guilty feeling this way. I've been eyeing the Love for years. My DH surprised me on my birthday. I was so excited! A brand new yellow gold love bracelet. That bracelet was on my wrist in no time as I was in total awe and excitement. However, that night, I was feeling unwell. It was a feeling that I cannot even describe. I felt so unwell. I passed out and my DH called an ambulance. I was rushed to the hospital. It turns out I needed to have an MRI. Well, if anyone out there knows about MRI's it's a giant magnet so metal is a no no. They didn't even hesitate and cut the love off my wrist. However, with that said, it was probably the best thing they could have done. They found out that I had an AVM in my brain that had started leaking. It was like a ticking time bomb about to explode. I consider myself so fortunate that they were able to catch it before it became a bigger problem as most don't survive. I am extremely thankful they were able to react as quickly as they did because apparently seconds made the difference. However, my poor love will never be the same.



Nothing is greater than one's health and I hope you've made a full recovery. I do hope you'll get new one for the one you've lost. This is one of the few reasons wearing any kind of metals 24/7 can become a great hassle/obstacle. I wish you well and many blesses!


----------



## Bethc

surferjenny said:


> Hi ladies, I just thought I'd share my story with you because I'm a little heart broken and I feel guilty feeling this way. I've been eyeing the Love for years. My DH surprised me on my birthday. I was so excited! A brand new yellow gold love bracelet. That bracelet was on my wrist in no time as I was in total awe and excitement. However, that night, I was feeling unwell. It was a feeling that I cannot even describe. I felt so unwell. I passed out and my DH called an ambulance. I was rushed to the hospital. It turns out I needed to have an MRI. Well, if anyone out there knows about MRI's it's a giant magnet so metal is a no no. They didn't even hesitate and cut the love off my wrist. However, with that said, it was probably the best thing they could have done. They found out that I had an AVM in my brain that had started leaking. It was like a ticking time bomb about to explode. I consider myself so fortunate that they were able to catch it before it became a bigger problem as most don't survive. I am extremely thankful they were able to react as quickly as they did because apparently seconds made the difference. However, my poor love will never be the same.



I'm glad that they were able to determine what the issue was and that you are doing well!!  Have you tried bringing it in to see what cartier can do to fix it?"

I had a similar thing happen to me where I almost passed out and they thought it could be a stroke (it wasn't). Luckily, my DH was coming from home so he was able to to bring the little screwdriver, I now carry it with me in a little pouch at all times, just in case.


----------



## airina666

TechPrincess said:


> Congrats and Happy Birthday!





Taneya said:


> Yay !!! Congrats and Happy belated Birthday to you



Thank you ladies!


----------



## airina666

txaccessorize said:


> Fun!  Congrats and Happy Birthday!



Thanks hun!


----------



## lanasyogamama

surferjenny said:


> Hi ladies, I just thought I'd share my story with you because I'm a little heart broken and I feel guilty feeling this way. I've been eyeing the Love for years. My DH surprised me on my birthday. I was so excited! A brand new yellow gold love bracelet. That bracelet was on my wrist in no time as I was in total awe and excitement. However, that night, I was feeling unwell. It was a feeling that I cannot even describe. I felt so unwell. I passed out and my DH called an ambulance. I was rushed to the hospital. It turns out I needed to have an MRI. Well, if anyone out there knows about MRI's it's a giant magnet so metal is a no no. They didn't even hesitate and cut the love off my wrist. However, with that said, it was probably the best thing they could have done. They found out that I had an AVM in my brain that had started leaking. It was like a ticking time bomb about to explode. I consider myself so fortunate that they were able to catch it before it became a bigger problem as most don't survive. I am extremely thankful they were able to react as quickly as they did because apparently seconds made the difference. However, my poor love will never be the same.




I am SO sorry that happened to you.  Will you be able to get it repaired?  Maybe sell it with full disclosure at some loss and get a new one eventually?  I'm so glad you'll be ok.


----------



## surferjenny

Thank you all for your kind words and well wishes. The way I see it is that it's a small price to pay for my life. I'm so fortunate to be here today. Thank you for your suggestion of going into Cartier to see if it can be repaired. If not, it's a pretty neat trinket of the night my life changed forever. Also, I figure the bracelet can be replaced but my life can't be so it's a small price to pay. I guess next time, I might get the cuff though lol


----------



## LDDChanel

surferjenny said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and well wishes. The way I see it is that it's a small price to pay for my life. I'm so fortunate to be here today. Thank you for your suggestion of going into Cartier to see if it can be repaired. If not, it's a pretty neat trinket of the night my life changed forever. Also, I figure the bracelet can be replaced but my life can't be so it's a small price to pay. I guess next time, I might get the cuff though lol


Wow - I'm so glad you're okay. That's so scary and you're very lucky that everything turned out to be okay. Definitely check with Cartier but depending on when your DH bought the bracelet he should also check with the credit card he used for the purchase and see if he has purchase protection on it... a number of cards have this built in and if the claim is made within a certain timeframe you will be reimbursed. It's worth a try... Good luck!


----------



## rm_petite

I finally have my Love Bracelet, Thanks to my DH


----------



## CATEYES

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 2512332
> 
> 
> I finally have my Love Bracelet, Thanks to my DH


Awwww! You all took pictures of him putting it on you for the first time  it's a beauty-congrats!


----------



## rm_petite

CATEYES said:


> Awwww! You all took pictures of him putting it on you for the first time  it's a beauty-congrats!




Thank you! I truly Love it!


----------



## Lovefour

Congrats!! Enjoy it will become a part of you!


----------



## karo

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 2512332
> 
> 
> I finally have my Love Bracelet, Thanks to my DH


Congratulations and happy birthday! Gorgeous!


----------



## phillj12

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 2512332
> 
> 
> I finally have my Love Bracelet, Thanks to my DH




Great photos! Congrats! It's the best bracelet! I am so in love with mine! I also love your diamond heart...I have the same one &#128521;!


----------



## Lots love

phillj12 said:


> Great photos! Congrats! It's the best bracelet! I am so in love with mine! I also love your diamond heart...I have the same one &#128521;!






	

		
			
		

		
	
 I got this new bracelet. I don't know if it looks good with my love. Like some advise. Yes or no thank you for your feed back


----------



## Lots love

lots love said:


> View attachment 2514067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got this new bracelet. I don't know if it looks good with my love. Like some advise. Yes or no thank you for your feed back


----------



## phillj12

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2514070




Not loving the combo although it's a lovely bracelet.


----------



## Lots love

phillj12 said:


> Not loving the combo although it's a lovely bracelet.




Thank you I wasn't sure either


----------



## inkstand

rose gold 10 diamonds (size 16)






Closer up:


----------



## tiby321

Hi ladies

Does your love close tightly with screws? I noticed there is a small gap in mine even when the screws are really tight and when I push to close the gap, it makes a click sound.  Also I am planning to take it to get polished, will it help with small dents along the edges or just surface scratches? Can someone post before and after pics of polishing? And some photo of your love closure? I am worried about the gap.  Thanks


----------



## inkstand

Mine is post change in screw but the seam is pretty tight. I think (at least for ten diamonds) it is not recommended to polish more than nice in the lifetime of the piece


----------



## inkstand

Oops I meant once, not nice!


----------



## tiby321

inkstand said:


> Mine is post change in screw but the seam is pretty tight. I think (at least for ten diamonds) it is not recommended to polish more than nice in the lifetime of the piece
> View attachment 2514426




That's the new one you got right? It doesn't have a gap like mine.  Maybe mine is just getting old and it is not working properly, bought it in 2006.  Would love to see pics of older model ones!


----------



## Lots love

Hi can I ask u a question what is that red bracelet with your new love


----------



## afsweet

DH and I spontaneously stopped by Cartier today to look at wedding bands. We've been married for 3 years, but DH's original band is the wrong size so he never wears it. We never did anything about it, but DH now wants to get a new band. I'd like them to match so we decided we'll go ahead and just get a whole new set for both of us. 

The Cartier SA was nice at first but seemed very impatient with us. We don't have much experience shopping for wedding bands, and we didn't do any research online. So when we looked at some of the bands and narrowed down the options, I would look at DH to see what he would like for himself. He's pretty wishy washy, so we would just kinda look at each and ask what we like, is this too thin/thick, etc. 

The SA literally said she can't help us if we don't help her figure out what we like/don't like. Do you think that's appropriate to say? I found it kind of rude, and I think she could have asked specific questions to help guide us. 

She wasn't much better when we looked at the love bands. I like the trio of thin bands (could wear them separately and mix and match), and DH says he likes the wide band, but I was hesitant to buy right away since he never liked the love design before.


----------



## fancyfds

I want to add a 3rd thoughts? I really want the pave in gold bc I already have white gold and multicolor rose gold.


----------



## rm_petite

fancyfds said:


> I want to add a 3rd thoughts? I really want the pave in gold bc I already have white gold and multicolor rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 2516656
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516657




Plain Gold will be great additional


----------



## phillj12

rm_petite said:


> plain gold will be great additional




+1


----------



## bougainvillier

fancyfds said:


> I want to add a 3rd thoughts? I really want the pave in gold bc I already have white gold and multicolor rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 2516656
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516657



Love your rainbow and the Love diamond ring! I think a YG 10 diamond bracelet would be divine with the rest but you can never go wrong with the pave  It's my ultimate UHG


----------



## westcoastgal

Pave in gold sounds great!


----------



## westcoastgal

stephc005 said:


> DH and I spontaneously stopped by Cartier today to look at wedding bands. We've been married for 3 years, but DH's original band is the wrong size so he never wears it. We never did anything about it, but DH now wants to get a new band. I'd like them to match so we decided we'll go ahead and just get a whole new set for both of us.
> 
> The Cartier SA was nice at first but seemed very impatient with us. We don't have much experience shopping for wedding bands, and we didn't do any research online. So when we looked at some of the bands and narrowed down the options, I would look at DH to see what he would like for himself. He's pretty wishy washy, so we would just kinda look at each and ask what we like, is this too thin/thick, etc.
> 
> The SA literally said she can't help us if we don't help her figure out what we like/don't like. Do you think that's appropriate to say? I found it kind of rude, and I think she could have asked specific questions to help guide us.
> 
> She wasn't much better when we looked at the love bands. I like the trio of thin bands (could wear them separately and mix and match), and DH says he likes the wide band, but I was hesitant to buy right away since he never liked the love design before.


Sounds like you need a new sales associate. Too bad for her that she just lost your business!


----------



## westcoastgal

I was traveling this weekend with my brand new love. It was put on my wrist three weeks ago by a sales associate in the store bc DH was worried he would not put it on my wrist properly. One side of the bracelet came completely apart. I had it tightened in a store where I was vacationing. The SA told me that I need to tighten the Love bracelet weekly. I was not told that previously. A question for members: do you regularly tighten your love bracelets? If so, how often? Has your love become suddenly unfastened, with no notice (I.e. no advance loosening). Has cartier given you any advice or made repairs in that case? Thank you members.  I'm just concerned.


----------



## phillj12

westcoastgal said:


> I was traveling this weekend with my brand new love. It was put on my wrist three weeks ago by a sales associate in the store bc DH was worried he would not put it on my wrist properly. One side of the bracelet came completely apart. I had it tightened in a store where I was vacationing. The SA told me that I need to tighten the Love bracelet weekly. I was not told that previously. A question for members: do you regularly tighten your love bracelets? If so, how often? Has your love become suddenly unfastened, with no notice (I.e. no advance loosening). Has cartier given you any advice or made repairs in that case? Thank you members.  I'm just concerned.




I've had mine for a little over a year and one of my screws keeps turning about an 1/8 of a turn. As soon as I notice this I tighten it, so don't know if it would get worse, but it's starting to frustrate me. I don't want to use Loctite on it (hate the idea of it being truly stuck on my wrist) but I don't like having to constantly check and tighten it! Good luck!


----------



## libertine13

can anyone tell me if this is fake please? if so how much would it be?


----------



## Caz71

libertine13 said:


> can anyone tell me if this is fake please? if so how much would it be?



Im not an expert but dont think it comes in a pouch


----------



## Mellee

Has anyone tried to request or purchase a replacement screwdriver from Cartier? I seem to have lost my screwdriver!


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

Hi everyone, I was on the Cartier website today, and couldn't believe my eyes when I saw that the love is now starting at $8,000! Over a $1,500 increase? When did this happen? Is this a mistake? I think $8,000 is a little steep especially for a love without diamonds...I've been wanting one for graduation but I doubt that can happen now if this is the true scenario


----------



## Lovefour

westcoastgal said:


> I was traveling this weekend with my brand new love. It was put on my wrist three weeks ago by a sales associate in the store bc DH was worried he would not put it on my wrist properly. One side of the bracelet came completely apart. I had it tightened in a store where I was vacationing. The SA told me that I need to tighten the Love bracelet weekly. I was not told that previously. A question for members: do you regularly tighten your love bracelets? If so, how often? Has your love become suddenly unfastened, with no notice (I.e. no advance loosening). Has cartier given you any advice or made repairs in that case? Thank you members.  I'm just concerned.


I never tighten mine. I have had it for 2 years and it never comes loose. That would concern me. I used to want another one but not anymore too many are having problems. It seems if you are having problems from the beginning I would be very upset. That should not happen! I have ine insured just in case!


----------



## Lots love

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> Hi everyone, I was on the Cartier website today, and couldn't believe my eyes when I saw that the love is now starting at $8,000! Over a $1,500 increase? When did this happen? Is this a mistake? I think $8,000 is a little steep especially for a love without diamonds...I've been wanting one for graduation but I doubt that can happen now if this is the true scenario




No way they said April only two or three hundred not fifteen thousands wow that's ridiculous I guess they only want certain kinds of customers who can afford it the working class can forget it unless u make certain income not everyone does it's sad


----------



## Lots love

Lots love said:


> No way they said April only two or three hundred not fifteen thousands wow that's ridiculous I guess they only want certain kinds of customers who can afford it the working class can forget it unless u make certain income not everyone does it's sad




I just checked it out here in New York it hasn't changed there price yet


----------



## lilmountaingirl

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> Hi everyone, I was on the Cartier website today, and couldn't believe my eyes when I saw that the love is now starting at $8,000! Over a $1,500 increase? When did this happen? Is this a mistake? I think $8,000 is a little steep especially for a love without diamonds...I've been wanting one for graduation but I doubt that can happen now if this is the true scenario



I am not sure if you weren't looking at the correct currency or maybe you had a search enabled but it has not increased.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

Lots love said:


> I just checked it out here in New York it hasn't changed there price yet



I totally just realized I was on the wrong country's website. I'm
In the US but was in Singapore on the website. It's still 6,350. Thank goodness! Sorry for the confusion


----------



## fancyfds

Maybe it is a mistake because I was just browsing the site yesterday and my rose gold w multi color stones was priced at approx 8K so I don't think it can possibly be right


----------



## NicoleLV

westcoastgal said:


> I was traveling this weekend with my brand new love. It was put on my wrist three weeks ago by a sales associate in the store bc DH was worried he would not put it on my wrist properly. One side of the bracelet came completely apart. I had it tightened in a store where I was vacationing. The SA told me that I need to tighten the Love bracelet weekly. I was not told that previously. A question for members: do you regularly tighten your love bracelets? If so, how often? Has your love become suddenly unfastened, with no notice (I.e. no advance loosening). Has cartier given you any advice or made repairs in that case? Thank you members.  I'm just concerned.




Check out my comment #9521 a couple pages back. I am just now getting my first 4 diamond WG replaced from having this issue. It should not be opening!


----------



## westcoastgal

I'm very sorry that happened to you. Mine also completely came open.
Next time it happens, if it does, I will send it for testing too. No way it should be happening. I'm really glad you got yours replaced. Good customer service!!


----------



## Lots love

westcoastgal said:


> I'm very sorry that happened to you. Mine also completely came open.
> Next time it happens, if it does, I will send it for testing too. No way it should be happening. I'm really glad you got yours replaced. Good customer service!!






	

		
			
		

		
	
 I love wearing my bracelet on the right 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 i feel it looks weird having two different bracelets on one on one wrist one on the other I like people help here does it it really look that bad them together please help


----------



## txaccessorize

phillj12 said:


> I've had mine for a little over a year and one of my screws keeps turning about an 1/8 of a turn. As soon as I notice this I tighten it, so don't know if it would get worse, but it's starting to frustrate me. I don't want to use Loctite on it (hate the idea of it being truly stuck on my wrist) but I don't like having to constantly check and tighten it! Good luck!


I have had my love bracelet for about 2 weeks.  The SA told us up front to check the screws every week for the first couple of months to make sure the bracelet does not loosen.  This being said,  I have checked my bracelet and have not had a problem at all with the screws.  I think you have them check it!  It sounds like they are turning way too much, not just a little bit every now and then.


----------



## rm_petite

Hello Everyone,

     I am curious if anyone here tried to slide off your hand your  Love Bracelet. I have the 16cm on my right, and with the help of Dove Moisturizer body wash I was able to slide it off and even put it back on my right? I thought it pretty cool because I don't like to scratch my bracelet as much, I don't know if I am the only one here being neurotic   any info will be appreciated!


----------



## gix2lee

I've had my LOVE bracelets for about 8 years and have NEVER had them come apart. I was told that the more you take them on and off (ie to clean or change up jewelry), the more the screws will get lose so I've never removed them once they were on. I am really surprised because I keep hearing about this problem. Okay, I've only removed one of them once because I didn't feel comfortable traveling with a bracelet I might have to remove at the airport (it was during the time when you never knew what airport security will let through with and I wasn't about to turn over my bracelet to them). So, I don't know if Cartier has done something different with the screws that this is happening so often. 

Also, as for the question of being able to remove the bangle with lotion ... not possible for mine. My LOVE will not pass my wrist over my hands. Both are a size 0/16cm so I am wondering how extremely tiny your wrists are, rm_petite!! ... or can your dislocate your hand bones? lol So lucky, you don't have to unscrew your LOVE and you can escape if you are in handcuffs ;D


----------



## gix2lee

Forgot to ask if anyone knows when the price increase for Cartier will be?? I heard it'll be soon ... end of Feb-March???


----------



## JOJA

gix2lee said:


> Forgot to ask if anyone knows when the price increase for Cartier will be?? I heard it'll be soon ... end of Feb-March???



I just asked my SA last week and she said she hasn't heard anything.  She will definitely email me when she hears something because I am purchasing a love ring soon.  I know last year it was the end of April so maybe it will then.  I was hoping they wouldn't have one for awhile because I want a few items.


----------



## NSB

JOJA said:


> I just asked my SA last week and she said she hasn't heard anything.  She will definitely email me when she hears something because I am purchasing a love ring soon.  I know last year it was the end of April so maybe it will then.  I was hoping they wouldn't have one for awhile because I want a few items.


Will you please post it on here when your SA e mails you. I want another love bracelet so bad but need to save a little more. Hoping I have at least until the end of March.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I really hope the increase isn't until the end of April. I have about half saved for a cuff. I want to buy the cuff for myself and have hubby buy the bracelet for me. I have been saving since the beginning of the year.


----------



## JOJA

NSB said:


> Will you please post it on here when your SA e mails you. I want another love bracelet so bad but need to save a little more. Hoping I have at least until the end of March.





Yes, I definitely will!


----------



## aavila1107

Does anyone know what the largest size in the Love Bracelet is?


----------



## rm_petite

gix2lee said:


> Forgot to ask if anyone knows when the price increase for Cartier will be?? I heard it'll be soon ... end of Feb-March???




I am amazed myself how I was able to take off my bracelet on my right hand just by sliding it off, luckily my right hand still alive lol!


----------



## sooyeonie

gix2lee said:


> Forgot to ask if anyone knows when the price increase for Cartier will be?? I heard it'll be soon ... end of Feb-March???




I was told April


----------



## cartier_love

aavila1107 said:


> Does anyone know what the largest size in the Love Bracelet is?


 
Size 21, but not all of them are available in that size.


----------



## annanas

rm_petite said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am curious if anyone here tried to slide off your hand your  Love Bracelet. I have the 16cm on my right, and with the help of Dove Moisturizer body wash I was able to slide it off and even put it back on my right? I thought it pretty cool because I don't like to scratch my bracelet as much, I don't know if I am the only one here being neurotic   any info will be appreciated!



i just tried in the shower and i managed too, easy peasy!  and i tried it again just to check, i can actually do it without any lubricant ( :shame:  ) but it's probably not good to do too often?  my love is a 17, i can fit a 16 but a 17 is more comfortable.  i think it's less about the size of your wrist and more about how small your hands fold up and the size of your knuckles.


----------



## stmary

Ladies, 
   I came across this article and thought you might want to read it. I hope Cartier will take notice on this 
http://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/ll-w...-000-Cartier/story-20588398-detail/story.html


----------



## pigleto972001

That was quite lucky! When I saw it in Las Vegas at their store I was surprised to hear that it didn't screw on. It made sense, and ironically the SA said "you want it to come off easily".


----------



## NSB

stmary said:


> Ladies,
> I came across this article and thought you might want to read it. I hope Cartier will take notice on this
> http://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/ll-w...-000-Cartier/story-20588398-detail/story.html


Wow! So glad she got her bracelet back! Hopefully, Cartier will take notice! Thanks for posting.


----------



## rm_petite

annanas said:


> i just tried in the shower and i managed too, easy peasy!  and i tried it again just to check, i can actually do it without any lubricant ( :shame:  ) but it's probably not good to do too often?  my love is a 17, i can fit a 16 but a 17 is more comfortable.  i think it's less about the size of your wrist and more about how small your hands fold up and the size of your knuckles.




Glad to hear I am not the only one who can take it off easily. I am hoping I got the size 17, but then again I am afraid of losing it so I decided to get a exact size 16 for me.


----------



## stmary

NSB said:


> Wow! So glad she got her bracelet back! Hopefully, Cartier will take notice! Thanks for posting.



Pleasure


----------



## stmary

pigleto972001 said:


> That was quite lucky! When I saw it in Las Vegas at their store I was surprised to hear that it didn't screw on. It made sense, and ironically the SA said "you want it to come off easily".



Very lucky indeed!


----------



## xtessa

Forgive me for the possibly dumb question.. but there's cartier.com and cartier.us. You can only shop on cartier.us but I wanted to make sure it was legitimate and not some scrape of the .com site. Can someone verify? Thanks!


----------



## youssefm

xtessa said:


> Forgive me for the possibly dumb question.. but there's cartier.com and cartier.us. You can only shop on cartier.us but I wanted to make sure it was legitimate and not some scrape of the .com site. Can someone verify? Thanks!


Yes, Cartier.us is the USA shopping site. Like cartier.fr is for france, etc. It's legit


----------



## xtessa

youssefm said:


> Yes, Cartier.us is the USA shopping site. Like cartier.fr is for france, etc. It's legit


Great, thank you! That's what I figured, but always better to double check


----------



## kenkelvin

Sept will be the price increase.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

kenkelvin said:


> Sept will be the price increase.




Sept instead of end April ? Really?  I'm waiting for SA to call ahead of the increase. But if it's sept , I'd rather buy when I visit Europe in August !


----------



## LuvMyHoney

tiby321 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Does your love close tightly with screws? I noticed there is a small gap in mine even when the screws are really tight and when I push to close the gap, it makes a click sound.  Also I am planning to take it to get polished, will it help with small dents along the edges or just surface scratches? Can someone post before and after pics of polishing? And some photo of your love closure? I am worried about the gap.  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2514409
> View attachment 2514408




I attached a few pictures of my 30 year old constantly-worn-never-taken-off Love bracelet.  Although the pictures can't really show the detail, I can assure you that there is no gap whatsoever.  The ends fit very tight and even.  Maybe your bracelet just needs a slight adjustment?  Hope this helps.


----------



## Pazdzernika

LuvMyHoney said:


> I attached a few pictures of my 30 year old constantly-worn-never-taken-off Love bracelet.  Although the pictures can't really show the detail, I can assure you that there is no gap whatsoever.  The ends fit very tight and even.  Maybe your bracelet just needs a slight adjustment?  Hope this helps.




Wow, thirty years of constantly wearing it?!?!? That's amazing!


----------



## LuvMyHoney

Pazdzernika said:


> Wow, thirty years of constantly wearing it?!?!? That's amazing!


I just realized my bracelet is older than a lot of the posters on this thread!  (I also noticed that no one else had "age spots" in their photographs, either!)


----------



## MyDogTink

[QkUOTE=LuvMyHoney;26332063]I just realized my bracelet is older than a lot of the posters on this thread!  (I also noticed that no one else had "age spots" in their photographs, either!)  [/QUOTE]

Looks beautiful on your wrist. By the way, I like your bio. It's so true.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

LuvMyHoney said:


> I attached a few pictures of my 30 year old constantly-worn-never-taken-off Love bracelet.  Although the pictures can't really show the detail, I can assure you that there is no gap whatsoever.  The ends fit very tight and even.  Maybe your bracelet just needs a slight adjustment?  Hope this helps.




Wow 30 years ! Amazing & truly inspiring !


----------



## Suzie

LuvMyHoney said:


> I attached a few pictures of my 30 year old constantly-worn-never-taken-off Love bracelet.  Although the pictures can't really show the detail, I can assure you that there is no gap whatsoever.  The ends fit very tight and even.  Maybe your bracelet just needs a slight adjustment?  Hope this helps.



Your bracelet looks amazing for 30 years old. I don't see age spots, just some freckles.


----------



## lizz66

mad_for_chanel said:


> Sept instead of end April ? Really?  I'm waiting for SA to call ahead of the increase. But if it's sept , I'd rather buy when I visit Europe in August !




Hmmmm I wonder if cartier in Paris will let me preorder the bracelet before the price increase?  I will be there in November and hoping to buy it to claim back the VAT tax


----------



## JOJA

I am SO excited ~ I'm adding a rose gold love cuff to go along with my yellow gold love bangle.  I NEVER thought I would actually own both but my Husband surprised me and told me he knows how much I want one and I should have it   
I originally went into Cartier to try on the Love ring because I thought I wanted that but after trying them on I didn't love what it looked like with my wedding set.

I'm hoping to get it in the next month or so.  My SA is out for the next week so I have to wait at least that long.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

JOJA said:


> I am SO excited ~ I'm adding a rose gold love cuff to go along with my yellow gold love bangle.  I NEVER thought I would actually own both but my Husband surprised me and told me he knows how much I want one and I should have it
> I originally went into Cartier to try on the Love ring because I thought I wanted that but after trying them on I didn't love what it looked like with my wedding set.
> 
> I'm hoping to get it in the next month or so.  My SA is out for the next week so I have to wait at least that long.



Congrats! So exciting.


----------



## Pazdzernika

JOJA said:


> I am SO excited ~ I'm adding a rose gold love cuff to go along with my yellow gold love bangle.  I NEVER thought I would actually own both but my Husband surprised me and told me he knows how much I want one and I should have it
> 
> I originally went into Cartier to try on the Love ring because I thought I wanted that but after trying them on I didn't love what it looked like with my wedding set.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get it in the next month or so.  My SA is out for the next week so I have to wait at least that long.




&#128079; round of applause for your DH!!


----------



## rm_petite

I mixed my Love Bracelet to my tennis bracelet, does it look good together?, or is it too much?


----------



## goldengirl123

I'm considering purchasing a second YG love. Foe those who wear two YG loves together, would you mind posting a photo? I'm trying to decide between the 2 YG or one YG and one WG.

THANKS!


----------



## simonelatitude

No the love bracelet looks better by itself. I don't prefer the tennis bracelet with it.


----------



## rm_petite

simonelatitude said:


> No the love bracelet looks better by itself. I don't prefer the tennis bracket with it.




Thanks!


----------



## 3DCC

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 2530561
> View attachment 2530562
> 
> 
> I mixed my Love Bracelet to my tennis bracelet, does it look good together?, or is it too much?




I love the tennis bracelet with it. The tennis bracelet is different than most usual tennis bracelets. I think you can't go wrong with pairing it with that bracelet, an Hermes H bracelet, etc. There's so many beautiful options, but it's your own decision at the end of the day. If you believe it's beautiful then what does it matter what others think? HTH


----------



## rm_petite

3DCC said:


> I love the tennis bracelet with it. The tennis bracelet is different than most usual tennis bracelets. I think you can't go wrong with pairing it with that bracelet, an Hermes H bracelet, etc. There's so many beautiful options, but it's your own decision at the end of the day. If you believe it's beautiful then what does it matter what others think? HTH




Thanks! It's a Tiffany Victorial Tennis bracelet, I love them both so I decided to wear them together


----------



## qookymonster

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 2530561
> View attachment 2530562
> 
> 
> I mixed my Love Bracelet to my tennis bracelet, does it look good together?, or is it too much?



I love your stack!! How did you manage to get a yellow gold Tiffany Victoria bracelet? I'm seriously lusting for one but I don't think they make it in yellow gold anymore


----------



## rm_petite

qookymonster said:


> I love your stack!! How did you manage to get a yellow gold Tiffany Victoria bracelet? I'm seriously lusting for one but I don't think they make it in yellow gold anymore




I think I just got lucky  if I'm not mistaken DH bought it for me 6 years ago. They don't make it anymore, only in platinum now


----------



## rm_petite

rm_petite said:


> I think I just got lucky  if I'm not mistaken DH bought it for me 6 years ago. They don't make it anymore, only in platinum now




Did you ever try to ask your sales agent to ask if they do customized?  Like if they can make it in yellow gold. It is not gonna hurt to ask


----------



## s.s. alexandra

inkstand said:


> rose gold 10 diamonds (size 16)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer up:




AMAZING. I have Rose with four and want this one next to it!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 2530561
> View attachment 2530562
> 
> 
> I mixed my Love Bracelet to my tennis bracelet, does it look good together?, or is it too much?




Gorgeous ! Not too much at all, considering that I wear these!


----------



## Peggician

rm_petite said:


> Thanks! It's a Tiffany Victorial Tennis bracelet, I love them both so I decided to wear them together



I love the Victoria too and am planning to get the platinum one to match with my yg love too  yours looks great!


----------



## Dode99

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 2530561
> View attachment 2530562
> 
> 
> I mixed my Love Bracelet to my tennis bracelet, does it look good together?, or is it too much?



I love love love your stack 333 Not too much at all!


----------



## westcoastgal

Your diamond bracelets plus Loves look
Fantastic rm-petite and mad-for-chanel. I have a new YG love bracelet, no diamonds, but afraid to put it with any other bracelets for fear of scratching. But yours don't seem to have scratched at all!
High-end looks, both of you! And love the chanel backdrop!


----------



## lanasyogamama

rm_petite said:


> Thanks! It's a Tiffany Victorial Tennis bracelet, I love them both so I decided to wear them together



I love them together!


----------



## rm_petite

Thank you!, I don't intend to wear them together all the time. I am really afraid of too much scratch to my Love. In person they really look great together even my DH doesn't mind me wearing them together


----------



## rm_petite

But I also I agree that the Love Bracelet itself is Great alone. I think it's our own mood on how to wear it either by itself or with our other favorite jewelries together with the Love  in the end what we think count the most!


----------



## txaccessorize

LuvMyHoney said:


> I attached a few pictures of my 30 year old constantly-worn-never-taken-off Love bracelet.  Although the pictures can't really show the detail, I can assure you that there is no gap whatsoever.  The ends fit very tight and even.  Maybe your bracelet just needs a slight adjustment?  Hope this helps.


Looks beautiful!!


----------



## MrsJstar

Hi ladies! Any one know how to read the date codes on the LOVE bracelets?! I'm thinking about buying pre-loved but I'd like a newer one! TIA


----------



## mad_for_chanel

westcoastgal said:


> Your diamond bracelets plus Loves look
> Fantastic rm-petite and mad-for-chanel. I have a new YG love bracelet, no diamonds, but afraid to put it with any other bracelets for fear of scratching. But yours don't seem to have scratched at all!
> High-end looks, both of you! And love the chanel backdrop!




Thanks westcoastgal. 

I'm prone to over bling. Really depends on my mood & the occasion . 

I've had these for a while, so long past the worrying about scratching them stage. Just want to enjoy them in all different ways . most of the


----------



## LVoeletters

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 2530561
> View attachment 2530562
> 
> 
> I mixed my Love Bracelet to my tennis bracelet, does it look good together?, or is it too much?



LOVE this!


----------



## bougainvillier

mad_for_chanel said:


> Gorgeous ! Not too much at all, considering that I wear these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2530893
> View attachment 2530894



Gorgeous rainbow! Do you wear it daily? I am thinking of getting one but I heard it's not supposed to wear daily since the gems are not as strong as diamonds?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

bougainvillier said:


> Gorgeous rainbow! Do you wear it daily? I am thinking of getting one but I heard it's not supposed to wear daily since the gems are not as strong as diamonds?




Thanks! 

Got this rainbow since feb 2013. Wasn't til 6 months back that I started to wear it daily. So far do good.


----------



## LVoeletters

mad_for_chanel said:


> Gorgeous ! Not too much at all, considering that I wear these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2530893
> View attachment 2530894



Do you have a picture of how both wrists look together? I really like the way you stacked each love!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

LVoeletters said:


> Do you have a picture of how both wrists look together? I really like the way you stacked each love!




Thanks ! 

Not many of both hands together , but I can try to find them . Will post pics soon . 

Am at the gym now so here's a pic


----------



## einseine

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Not many of both hands together , but I can try to find them . Will post pics soon .
> 
> Am at the gym now so here's a pic
> View attachment 2533103





Yeah!! Your pic made me want PG rainbow LOVE again!!!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> Do you have a picture of how both wrists look together? I really like the way you stacked each love!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Will try to find those pics , but here's what I have for today 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The right hand has the rainbow RG Love & Bulgari b. zero 1 triple band ring in pink gold


----------



## LuvMyHoney

mad_for_chanel said:


> Gorgeous ! Not too much at all, considering that I wear these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2530893
> View attachment 2530894



Love the look.  Isn't that what's great about the Love bracelet.......it looks good by itself as well as with other pieces. Dress it up with diamonds or make it casual.  Add something sentimental or fun. I've  attached a picture of my Love with two Paul Livingston bracelets.  The stones are amethyst,  are set in 18K yellow gold and are the same width as the Love bracelet.  They are the birthstones of My Honey and my late nephew and make me smile when I look at them - and isn't that what jewelry should do?


----------



## Lots love

rm_petite said:


> But I also I agree that the Love Bracelet itself is Great alone. I think it's our own mood on how to wear it either by itself or with our other favorite jewelries together with the Love  in the end what we think count the most!




I agree I could not have said better myself. I've posted pictures of my favorite with my love like you said it's what you think that counts thanks fir your post


----------



## LVoeletters

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Not many of both hands together , but I can try to find them . Will post pics soon .
> 
> Am at the gym now so here's a pic
> View attachment 2533103



Love this!!!! Thank you for posting!!! Is it bothersome to have the watch layered on one wrist and other bracelets on second wrist? I really like the look on you'


----------



## gix2lee

I like dressing down my bangles with my charity LOVE cord bracelets. Someone had asked me why I had so many bracelets on (like it was any of his business) and I told him because it made me feel like Wonder Woman.


----------



## shpahlc

I spoke to my SM today and she said that she received confirmation prices are going up in April for the US. She does not know exact dates or by how much.


----------



## NSB

shpahlc said:


> I spoke to my SM today and she said that she received confirmation prices are going up in April for the US. She does not know exact dates or by how much.


Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## vogued out

mad_for_chanel said:


> Will try to find those pics , but here's what I have for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2533531
> 
> 
> The right hand has the rainbow RG Love & Bulgari b. zero 1 triple band ring in pink gold


Beautiful and your diamonds . I have always worn my YG love on a different hand from my Hermes CDC, but you just inspired me to try this.


----------



## vogued out

gix2lee said:


> I like dressing down my bangles with my charity LOVE cord bracelets. Someone had asked me why I had so many bracelets on (like it was any of his business) and I told him because it made me feel like Wonder Woman.


Looks great on you...  Wonder Woman


----------



## vogued out

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 2530561
> View attachment 2530562
> 
> 
> I mixed my Love Bracelet to my tennis bracelet, does it look good together?, or is it too much?


wow, perfect match!


----------



## mavsun

Hi ladies, does anybody know if Cartier has a price increase soon? thanks.


----------



## stmary

gix2lee said:


> I like dressing down my bangles with my charity LOVE cord bracelets. Someone had asked me why I had so many bracelets on (like it was any of his business) and I told him because it made me feel like Wonder Woman.



Love this


----------



## NYTexan

mavsun said:


> Hi ladies, does anybody know if Cartier has a price increase soon? thanks.


Yes my SA on 5th Ave said the end of March.


----------



## mavsun

NYTexan said:


> Yes my SA on 5th Ave said the end of March.



Thank you. I have been thinking to get a trinity ring, but have not decided which one to get: the 1.5cm or 2.9cm. There is no store in my area so I can't try them on. I know this is love bracelet thread, but just in case if someone also have the trinity rings, please give me some help.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

LuvMyHoney said:


> Love the look.  Isn't that what's great about the Love bracelet.......it looks good by itself as well as with other pieces. Dress it up with diamonds or make it casual.  Add something sentimental or fun. I've  attached a picture of my Love with two Paul Livingston bracelets.  The stones are amethyst,  are set in 18K yellow gold and are the same width as the Love bracelet.  They are the birthstones of My Honey and my late nephew and make me smile when I look at them - and isn't that what jewelry should do?




thanks! 

That's the beauty of the love bracelets , a symbol of love on it's own , it's clean industrial look if you want fuss free lux or a glam rock chic when stacked with diamonds bracelets ! Or when you pair it with other meaningful bracelets aka celebration bracelets&#128522;

I went running last evening with just my love bracelets, one on each wrist! Best!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

vogued out said:


> Beautiful and your diamonds . I have always worn my YG love on a different hand from my Hermes CDC, but you just inspired me to try this.




Thank you! You should try it . For me , I love the snug & heft! 

Here's another pic !


----------



## mad_for_chanel

gix2lee said:


> I like dressing down my bangles with my charity LOVE cord bracelets. Someone had asked me why I had so many bracelets on (like it was any of his business) and I told him because it made me feel like Wonder Woman.




Love this look too! 

I'm trying this look with my thirteen yr old DD's bracelet! &#128512;


----------



## mad_for_chanel

mavsun said:


> Thank you. I have been thinking to get a trinity ring, but have not decided which one to get: the 1.5cm or 2.9cm. There is no store in my area so I can't try them on. I know this is love bracelet thread, but just in case if someone also have the trinity rings, please give me some help.




Was having the same dilemma a while back. 1.5mm is cute but lack the Cartier feel. Got the 2.9mm after trying out at the store. Get it a size or two bigger than your usual size so you can have fun rolling them on yr finger


----------



## sooyang

mavsun said:


> Thank you. I have been thinking to get a trinity ring, but have not decided which one to get: the 1.5cm or 2.9cm. There is no store in my area so I can't try them on. I know this is love bracelet thread, but just in case if someone also have the trinity rings, please give me some help.


I tried on 1.5, 2.9 and 4mm trinity rings and ended up getting the 4mm one.  I think 1.5mm can be worn as a  wedding band with an engagement ring, 2.9mm looks great with eternity bands.  I chose 4mm because I wanted to wear the ring on its own; 2.9mm didn't have enough presence on my fat short fingers.  

You can find more pics here:

http://www.pricescope.com/forum/show-me-the-ring/show-me-your-cartier-rolling-rings-t186613.html

http://www.pricescope.com/forum/show-me-the-ring/1-6-ct-omc-from-owd-in-rg-by-lm-t176760-90.html

http://www.pricescope.com/forum/show-me-the-ring/show-your-cartier-trinity-paired-with-eternity-band-t149075.html
pricescope.com/forum/files/trinity.bmp


----------



## LDDChanel

mavsun said:


> Hi ladies, does anybody know if Cartier has a price increase soon? thanks.


My SA told me end of March/April and he said it was going to be significant.


----------



## mavsun

Thank you very much, *mad_for_chanel* and *sooyang*. it is very helpful for someone like me who can't go to store to try them on. I really appreciate your info.


----------



## mavsun

LDDChanel said:


> My SA told me end of March/April and he said it was going to be significant.



Thank you. I guess I need to act faster than I planned.


----------



## Luv2Shop79

Does anyone know if Cartier can resize your love bracelet?  I have two that I wear on one wrist (WG and YG) that are a bit big. They clink together a lot and it kind of annoys me.


----------



## LuvMyHoney

Hi.  This is a link from the Cartier site.  The menu on the left has a list of categories which include sizing information as well as pricing.

http://www.cartier.com/services/client-s...


----------



## LuvMyHoney

Luv2Shop79 said:


> Does anyone know if Cartier can resize your love bracelet?  I have two that I wear on one wrist (WG and YG) that are a bit big. They clink together a lot and it kind of annoys me.


Hi.  Below is a link to Cartier Client Services which describes the services they provide.  There are numerous categories on the left of the screen and include sizing information and cost.  Hope this helps.

http://www.cartier.com/services/client-s...


----------



## vogued out

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thank you! You should try it . For me , I love the snug & heft!
> 
> Here's another pic !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2535981


Amazing!


----------



## lizz66

LDDChanel said:


> My SA told me end of March/April and he said it was going to be significant.



oh no!  I hope not   I thought it wasn't going to happen before fall.  is cartier like louie vuitton where there is an idea of how much and what items will increase in price


----------



## mad_for_chanel

vogued out said:


> Amazing!




Thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

It's my birthday today and I received a YG Love ring (wedding band version) to match my YG cuff    Stacked with a skinny micro pave diamond eternity band from Annoushka


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Onebagtoomany said:


> It's my birthday today and I received a YG Love ring (wedding band version) to match my YG cuff    Stacked with a skinny micro pave diamond eternity band from Annoushka



Love it. I have a pink and yellow stacked. They are great to stack with rings, I love your stacked with a diamond. So beautiful. How do you like the cuff?


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Happy birthday! Love the combo!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love it. I have a pink and yellow stacked. They are great to stack with rings, I love your stacked with a diamond. So beautiful. How do you like the cuff?



Thanks! Your rings sound beautiful, I love the combination of pink and yellow gold. The cuff is great, very comfortable to wear and I like being able to take it on and off easily, switch between wrists etc


----------



## Onebagtoomany

fiefkedeteut said:


> Happy birthday! Love the combo!



Thanks!


----------



## abs914

The box to my Love ring fell on the floor and the latch became loose. Now it won't close. I called Cartier to ask if I could swap it out for a new one and the lady at the repair department said they have no "extra" boxes, only ones to sell with merchandise. 

Do I have a right to be annoyed? I know it's my fault the box fell, but I feel like the customer service could be a little more accommodating for the price I pay for their jewelry.


----------



## Pazdzernika

abs914 said:


> The box to my Love ring fell on the floor and the latch became loose. Now it won't close. I called Cartier to ask if I could swap it out for a new one and the lady at the repair department said they have no "extra" boxes, only ones to sell with merchandise.
> 
> Do I have a right to be annoyed? I know it's my fault the box fell, but I feel like the customer service could be a little more accommodating for the price I pay for their jewelry.




Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that! Can you get the SA who sold it to you on the phone? I've had to get second boxes before (damaged because of traveling, etc) and my SAs have always been accommodating.


----------



## amanda.elaine

I am dying for a juste un clou but have my wedding in June and feel too guilty about spending all that right before the price increase (if here is one coming up)  Noooo!


----------



## abs914

Pazdzernika said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that! Can you get the SA who sold it to you on the phone? I've had to get second boxes before (damaged because of traveling, etc) and my SAs have always been accommodating.




Good idea. I'll have to go dig up the paper work to see the name of the SA. Did you call first or just walk in?


----------



## Pazdzernika

abs914 said:


> Good idea. I'll have to go dig up the paper work to see the name of the SA. Did you call first or just walk in?




I called first so I wouldn't waste my time driving all the way for nothing. Also, it doesn't catch the SA off guard and it gives him/her time to look for another box.  Since you just gave this SA a sale I should hope s/he could help you with this.  There are ALWAYS extra boxes.  If all else fails with this one, I would ring up another Cartier. Hope it works out!


----------



## lanasyogamama

abs914 said:


> The box to my Love ring fell on the floor and the latch became loose. Now it won't close. I called Cartier to ask if I could swap it out for a new one and the lady at the repair department said they have no "extra" boxes, only ones to sell with merchandise.
> 
> Do I have a right to be annoyed? I know it's my fault the box fell, but I feel like the customer service could be a little more accommodating for the price I pay for their jewelry.



That is annoying.  :/


----------



## oh_BOY

Is the price increase happening in April or September? If it is April, will it fall at the end of April, like last year (April 29)?


----------



## MeanGirlApril

I was in Cartier on 2/28. The SA stated that the price increase would happen April 1st and it would be about 18%. He was basically telling me to get what I wanted now before the increase


----------



## QTbebe

MeanGirlApril said:


> I was in Cartier on 2/28. The SA stated that the price increase would happen April 1st and it would be about 18%. He was basically telling me to get what I wanted now before the increase



Omg that is a crazy inscrease! On the love and watches?

I heard they will only get notice one week ahead of time


----------



## LVoeletters

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thank you! You should try it . For me , I love the snug & heft!
> 
> Here's another pic !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2535981



Came again to drool!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

LVoeletters said:


> Came again to drool!




Lol thank you once again !


----------



## lizz66

QTbebe said:


> Omg that is a crazy inscrease! On the love and watches?
> 
> I heard they will only get notice one week ahead of time




Ugh!!! I hope it's not until next fall. 18% is just crazy!!!!


----------



## Luv2Shop79

LuvMyHoney said:


> Hi.  Below is a link to Cartier Client Services which describes the services they provide.  There are numerous categories on the left of the screen and include sizing information and cost.  Hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.cartier.com/services/client-s...


Hi, thanks but the link you provided doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Luv2Shop79

Luv2Shop79 said:


> Hi, thanks but the link you provided doesn't seem to work.


Ok, I was able to find the Cartier Client Services page myself but it does not specify LOVE bracelet sizing.  Anyone ever have their LOVE bracelet resized?


----------



## QTbebe

lizz66 said:


> Ugh!!! I hope it's not until next fall. 18% is just crazy!!!!



I hope so too! but does an increase happen around the same time every year? it happened around April last year, and I had to buy something RIGHT AFTER the increase!


----------



## strangelogik

mad_for_chanel said:


> Here's another pic !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2535981




OMG!! I adore what you've done with the scarf on the handles of your bag! How beautiful and Springy is that? Love your bracelets, too =D


----------



## mad_for_chanel

strangelogik said:


> OMG!! I adore what you've done with the scarf on the handles of your bag! How beautiful and Springy is that? Love your bracelets, too =D




Thank you! It's super summer hot where I am .


----------



## Pazdzernika

18% increase? Blerg!  At this rate the watch I want will cost MORE than a Birkin 35! That's just ...ugh.


----------



## NSB

Does anyone have a recommendation for a SA in the Atlanta boutique? I am going there next week & really want to try another love on with my existing love to make sure that I like the way 2 look on me.


----------



## ChochoTrain

Hey Guys!! 

So I got a cartier bracelet in white gold as a present from my family friends last night. I noticed that she didnt give me a certificate and really didn't want to ask as its really rude in our culture since it will seem like I'm doubting her  I brought it to cartier today and they said they weren't allowed to authenticate at the store level but the SA was super nice and helped me compare it to the ones they had in store and he said that the details/weight as exact so its either a reallyyy good fake or hes pretty sure its real but don't hold him to it.  Anyways I don't doubt my family friend at all I'm 100% knowing her that she wouldn't purposely buy me a fake. However,  you never know what could've happened and I'd really like the option to sell it later on. Is there really no other way to authenticate this bracelet? How do I know that its real white gold at least? It has a serial # at the back can't they use that to pull up information to authenticate? I just refuse to believe its impossible to tell the difference between a good fake and a 7k bracelet!!


----------



## TechPrincess

Are there any authorized "pre loved" love resellers in your area - I am sure they can tell


----------



## CartierLVer

ChochoTrain said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> So I got a cartier bracelet in white gold as a present from my family friends last night. I noticed that she didnt give me a certificate and really didn't want to ask as its really rude in our culture since it will seem like I'm doubting her  I brought it to cartier today and they said they weren't allowed to authenticate at the store level but the SA was super nice and helped me compare it to the ones they had in store and he said that the details/weight as exact so its either a reallyyy good fake or hes pretty sure its real but don't hold him to it.  Anyways I don't doubt my family friend at all I'm 100% knowing her that she wouldn't purposely buy me a fake. However,  you never know what could've happened and I'd really like the option to sell it later on. Is there really no other way to authenticate this bracelet? How do I know that its real white gold at least? It has a serial # at the back can't they use that to pull up information to authenticate? I just refuse to believe its impossible to tell the difference between a good fake and a 7k bracelet!!



Do you have pics of the bracelet? Im no expert on fake Cartier Love bracelets but there are some pretty obvious ones! Hopefully someone can chime in on this. There is a way to tell if your bracelet is real but you would have to pay to get it certified through Cartier from what I have been reading in posts. IDK why it would be rude to not have a certificate if they truly did buy the LOVE from Cartier store! Doesnt hurt to ask. GL


----------



## ChochoTrain

TechPrincess said:


> Are there any authorized "pre loved" love resellers in your area - I am sure they can tell



Hmm I'm pretty sure there are, I'll google them. I wonder if they will purchase a bracelet with out the certificate though if I ever choose to resell it.


----------



## Pazdzernika

ChochoTrain said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> So I got a cartier bracelet in white gold as a present from my family friends last night. I noticed that she didnt give me a certificate and really didn't want to ask as its really rude in our culture since it will seem like I'm doubting her  I brought it to cartier today and they said they weren't allowed to authenticate at the store level but the SA was super nice and helped me compare it to the ones they had in store and he said that the details/weight as exact so its either a reallyyy good fake or hes pretty sure its real but don't hold him to it.  Anyways I don't doubt my family friend at all I'm 100% knowing her that she wouldn't purposely buy me a fake. However,  you never know what could've happened and I'd really like the option to sell it later on. Is there really no other way to authenticate this bracelet? How do I know that its real white gold at least? It has a serial # at the back can't they use that to pull up information to authenticate? I just refuse to believe its impossible to tell the difference between a good fake and a 7k bracelet!!




There's absolutely no way you (or someone on your behalf) can ask if the certificate was accidentally misplaced? You could mention you want to insure such a precious item and your insurance company would need that certificate. Sorry, not sure if you're in the states by most US insurance companies ask for this type of documentation.


----------



## ChochoTrain

Pazdzernika said:


> There's absolutely no way you (or someone on your behalf) can ask if the certificate was accidentally misplaced? You could mention you want to insure such a precious item and your insurance company would need that certificate. Sorry, not sure if you're in the states by most US insurance companies ask for this type of documentation.



I never said that I wanted to insure. I was just wondering if I were to resell it to a reputable second hand jeweller what I would need. I called one in my area and he said of course cartier will authenticate it. And if I were to sell it to him he would need my drivers license to verify with cartier that the bracelet belongs to me. I guess cartier will reissue the certificate and verify authenticity if you can provide proof of purchase or  enough info about it to look it up on their system? I'm not too sure I guess I'll ask my family friend where she got it and see if they can find the reciept for me :\ Kinda confused how their system works


----------



## TechPrincess

ChochoTrain said:


> Hmm I'm pretty sure there are, I'll google them. I wonder if they will purchase a bracelet with out the certificate though if I ever choose to resell it.



Yes as long as they can state with certainty its real - after a few years paper and boxes get lost.


----------



## Pazdzernika

ChochoTrain said:


> I never said that I wanted to insure. I was just wondering if I were to resell it to a reputable second hand jeweller what I would need. I called one in my area and he said of course cartier will authenticate it. And if I were to sell it to him he would need my drivers license to verify with cartier that the bracelet belongs to me. I guess cartier will reissue the certificate and verify authenticity if you can provide proof of purchase or  enough info about it to look it up on their system? I'm not too sure I guess I'll ask my family friend where she got it and see if they can find the reciept for me :\ Kinda confused how their system works




I brought up the point of insurance as an excuse to ask the gifter for the authenticity certificate, in the event that they may have forgotten to give it to you.  But it seems you have it fairly squared away with that second hand jeweller.


----------



## ChochoTrain

Pazdzernika said:


> I brought up the point of insurance as an excuse to ask the gifter for the authenticity certificate, in the event that they may have forgotten to give it to you.  But it seems you have it fairly squared away with that second hand jeweller.



Yup! Thanks for the help


----------



## JOJA

They should be able to put that serial # in their system and see who purchased the bracelet.  I'm not 100% positive that can be done but since each bracelet has it's own unique serial # I assume it can be traced.


----------



## JOJA

Was in Cartier today (picked up my cuff ) My SA said no exact word on price increase.  She said there has been some talk but no specific dates or amounts.  Last years was the end of April so maybe it will be closer to then.


----------



## ChochoTrain

also did cartier change their engraving? The engraving on my bracelet and all the bracelets they currently have in stores is different than what I see on eBay and older threads


----------



## Lots love

MeanGirlApril said:


> I was in Cartier on 2/28. The SA stated that the price increase would happen April 1st and it would be about 18%. He was basically telling me to get what I wanted now before the increase




I just called spoke to a manager at store in New York and she said that there is no increase that she knows of right now and they no few days ahead it's based on further price of gold currency she said when asked about the 18% she's laugh she said that's crazy so I guess we all can cross our fingers maybe they won't due in increase till Mother's Day or better not at all it's possible


----------



## lizz66

ChochoTrain said:


> also did cartier change their engraving? The engraving on my bracelet and all the bracelets they currently have in stores is different than what I see on eBay and older threads


I recommend you post in the authenticate forum as they will be able to help you more than this forum.  Also, like another poster said, why don't you just tell them you want to insure the bracelet and need a warranty or proof of purchase. Everyone who buys cartier is in their system...even if you buy from an authorised dealer


----------



## ChochoTrain

lizz66 said:


> I recommend you post in the authenticate forum as they will be able to help you more than this forum.  Also, like another poster said, why don't you just tell them you want to insure the bracelet and need a warranty or proof of purchase. Everyone who buys cartier is in their system...even if you buy from an authorised dealer



I did a search and found my answer~ thanks  Also I did ask them and they said they can't look up purchasing information from my serial code it has to be the other way around due to privacy issues o-o; and only the original purchaser can request another proof of authenticity. Honestly though I don't really care about the certificate as I'm not planning to sell it. But they will authenticate it anyways if I request for work to be done on it right? =O


----------



## yenskiboo

Hi there everyone!
I'm completely new to this forum (as of 3 minutes ago hehe) and would like to ask your opinion - I have 3 LOVEs at the moment YG WG and RG (YG and RG and 4 diamonds each) and I seem to have caught the LOVE bug (super pun...) because now I'm itching for a full diamond pave one! But I can't make up my mind - should I get it in YG WG or RG?? Which looks the best?

Also, another completely of-topic question - when stacking multiple LOVES, do you think they should all be the same size or have some variety in the size so it creates and overlapping/zig-zag effect?

Thanks so much!!!!!!!


----------



## westcoastgal

I think you should try on both bracelet and see which one speaks to you. 
But I think maybe since you don't have a WG bracelet with diamonds you should get that one in pave.
Show us your stack! You could always also add a link bracelet with diamonds for some contrast.

I have no advice on sizing and stacking loves. But I've read that they should all be the same size. Happy shopping!


----------



## JOJA

Should love bracelet and cuff be the same size?  If you have a 16 bracelet should you also get 16 cuff or 17 because of the slight fit difference?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Cocopopz

Hi, Im new to Cartier, my question is, does anyone here regret buying a love bangle ever. It is very expensive.
thank you


----------



## lizz66

ChochoTrain said:


> I did a search and found my answer~ thanks  Also I did ask them and they said they can't look up purchasing information from my serial code it has to be the other way around due to privacy issues o-o; and only the original purchaser can request another proof of authenticity. Honestly though I don't really care about the certificate as I'm not planning to sell it. But they will authenticate it anyways if I request for work to be done on it right? =O




From my understanding, atleast I know how this works on cartier watches is if you get work done and there is anything of market or fake, they remove it and destroy it


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Cocopopz said:


> Hi, Im new to Cartier, my question is, does anyone here regret buying a love bangle ever. It is very expensive.
> 
> thank you




No regrets at all ! Here's a pic of how I stack mine today.


----------



## Cocopopz

mad_for_chanel said:


> No regrets at all ! Here's a pic of how I stack mine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543242



oh i might add so because it get scratches on it easily and anything with marking on is not a nice look.


----------



## westcoastgal

I don't regret my purchase of a YG love.
I like that I can't take it off. I feel like this piece of jewelry is more intimate for that reason.
But I think it's an individual choice. If it feels too expensive to you for that particular item, I suggest you don't buy it. Just wait until an item feels like the right one. 

For me, I like to wake up and see a flash of gold on my arm. All my other jewelry I feel like I have to take off at night. This piece I can keep on guilt-free. 
And it feels dressy bc it's gold, but it still looks casual. I'm hard on my jewelry but I'm very careful with this bracelet. You can buy an arm band to cover it while doing any house work if you want to. If you like your jewelry to be perfect, and scratch-free, no the love won't stay that way. But nor will any piece of shiny gold jewelry. 

If you are unsure, just wait. See what else you might like.


----------



## westcoastgal

mad_for_chanel said:


> No regrets at all ! Here's a pic of how I stack mine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543242


Beautiful stack!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

westcoastgal said:


> Beautiful stack!




Thank you!


----------



## bougainvillier

mad_for_chanel said:


> No regrets at all ! Here's a pic of how I stack mine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543242



So gorgeous! I never get tired of looking at your stack


----------



## bougainvillier

JOJA said:


> Should love bracelet and cuff be the same size?  If you have a 16 bracelet should you also get 16 cuff or 17 because of the slight fit difference?
> 
> Thanks for any help!



It depends on your wrist - if it's more oval or round. I have the cuff and when I tried on I tried both in size 16 next to each other. Both are the same width (~2.5 inches for a size 16), but the bracelet has a bigger depth than the cuff. So the bracelet looks more round, while cuff looking more oval. Hope I am making sense. I felt the bracelet can easily turn sideways on my wrist while the cuff rests tightly right. Some people go up on a cuff size because the opening is about 2cm and they felt easier to get it on with a bigger size. HTH


----------



## JOJA

bougainvillier said:


> It depends on your wrist - if it's more oval or round. I have the cuff and when I tried on I tried both in size 16 next to each other. Both are the same width (~2.5 inches for a size 16), but the bracelet has a bigger depth than the cuff. So the bracelet looks more round, while cuff looking more oval. Hope I am making sense. I felt the bracelet can easily turn sideways on my wrist while the cuff rests tightly right. Some people go up on a cuff size because the opening is about 2cm and they felt easier to get it on with a bigger size. HTH




Thank you!  Yes, you make perfect sense.  I am debating on whether I should stick with the size 16 cuff or exchange for the 17.  I have a size 16 bracelet and purchased the 16 cuff because that's what fit me originally but it doesn't move on my wrist, I can move it but it won't move by itself whereas my bracelet in size 16 moves freely (I hope I am making sense).  So when I have them both on,  the cuff is stationary and makes my bracelet a bit uncomfortable because it can't move freely.  I'm thinking because when I tried the 16 cuff on it was before I had my 16 bracelet.  I have to go to the store and try it but it's hard because I am trying to make sure they don't bang each other.  Ugh.


----------



## LVoeletters

mad_for_chanel said:


> No regrets at all ! Here's a pic of how I stack mine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543242




How cool are you!!!! Love that it looks like one big interesting cuff!


----------



## bougainvillier

JOJA said:


> Thank you!  Yes, you make perfect sense.  I am debating on whether I should stick with the size 16 cuff or exchange for the 17.  I have a size 16 bracelet and purchased the 16 cuff because that's what fit me originally but it doesn't move on my wrist, I can move it but it won't move by itself whereas my bracelet in size 16 moves freely (I hope I am making sense).  So when I have them both on,  the cuff is stationary and makes my bracelet a bit uncomfortable because it can't move freely.  I'm thinking because when I tried the 16 cuff on it was before I had my 16 bracelet.  I have to go to the store and try it but it's hard because I am trying to make sure they don't bang each other.  Ugh.



Glad to help, or more so confirming what you already know 

I think if I were ever add on a bracelet to my cuff, I will have to go with the bracelet in 16 (or special order a 15? LOL) But I do think I'd wear them on separate wrists or days. I did not particularly liked stacking a cuff and a bracelet. They just don't flow together like 2 bracelets would. Why don't you buy another bracelet? Just a thought. I wanted to have a cuff because of its practicality and the fact that it's fitting smaller. But if I had a mind of owning multiple and stacking them, I'd start with a bracelet and builds on that. The bracelet collection is just much ampler.


----------



## kcarmona

Hi all!  I'm new to the jewelry forum so apologies if this question has already been answered. I have a VERY tiny wrist, I don't know the exact size but I remember when I got a Michael Kors watch the stock women's size was so big they had to take out 7 links. So I went into cartier and the 16 love bracelet was huge. The lady told me that they could custom make it smaller, but I'm not sure how I feel about paying the same price for a much smaller, and with less gold, bracelet. What do you guys think? Have any of you done this? TIA for the info!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

bougainvillier said:


> So gorgeous! I never get tired of looking at your stack




Thank you!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

LVoeletters said:


> How cool are you!!!! Love that it looks like one big interesting cuff!




Thank you!


----------



## GucciObsessed

Cocopopz said:


> Hi, Im new to Cartier, my question is, does anyone here regret buying a love bangle ever. It is very expensive.
> thank you


No regrets at all! I have had mine for about 2 years now..it was an expensive purchase and very few people where I live even know what it is. (I think I have had 2 people recognize and comment on it ever). But I still LOVE it! (Pun intended). I love that you never take it off so you are always "dressed".


----------



## Cocopopz

westcoastgal said:


> I don't regret my purchase of a YG love.
> I like that I can't take it off. I feel like this piece of jewelry is more intimate for that reason.
> But I think it's an individual choice. If it feels too expensive to you for that particular item, I suggest you don't buy it. Just wait until an item feels like the right one.
> 
> For me, I like to wake up and see a flash of gold on my arm. All my other jewelry I feel like I have to take off at night. This piece I can keep on guilt-free.
> And it feels dressy bc it's gold, but it still looks casual. I'm hard on my jewelry but I'm very careful with this bracelet. You can buy an arm band to cover it while doing any house work if you want to. If you like your jewelry to be perfect, and scratch-free, no the love won't stay that way. But nor will any piece of shiny gold jewelry.
> 
> If you are unsure, just wait. See what else you might like.



It is expesnive i do think its worth, just wondering if there any regerts out there. I will buy one soon.
thank you


----------



## NSB

Cocopopz said:


> It is expesnive i do think its worth, just wondering if there any regerts out there. I will buy one soon.
> thank you


I LOVE mine so much, I want a second to stack!!!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

http://thinking of adding a WG 4 diamonds


----------



## westcoastgal

Omg mad-for-chanel your bracelets are gorgeous! Beautiful!
How do you like the diamond one vs the rainbow? 
Do they scratch more when you stack them? do you have to be even more careful? I always knew I just wanted one plain YG. But now I have that I want a diamond one to stack! Yours are very inspiring!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

westcoastgal said:


> Omg mad-for-chanel your bracelets are gorgeous! Beautiful!
> How do you like the diamond one vs the rainbow?
> Do they scratch more when you stack them? do you have to be even more careful? I always knew I just wanted one plain YG. But now I have that I want a diamond one to stack! Yours are very inspiring!




Thank you for the compliments. 

The 4 diamonds is preferred if I have to choose only one Love bracelet. 

1. The nail motifs is classic Love

2. Diamonds , bring white , is easier to match

3. The Love bracelet when wore alone is beauty in simplicity especially if you like industrial, modern & minimalist look

4. My 4 diamond RG is a snug fit, perfect for this oval type of bracelet , doesn't rotate on my wrist. It is a size 16.

5. Since I already have a perfect size 16 , I could have any other options in size 17 for stacking purposes. The plan is to add one more size 17 for my right wrist. Unfortunately , I was distracted several times by other purchases & dawdled somewhat where the 3rd Love bracelet is concerned. I'm hard pressed deciding between another RG 4 diamond or WG 4 diamond. 

To minimize scratching, I wear a telephone cord hair tie in the shower, a leather bracelet like the Hermes mini rivale at most times, wrist band when I'm jogging, gloves when doing chores etc


----------



## LVoeletters

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 2544311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thinking of adding a WG 4 diamonds
> 
> View attachment 2544312



You've just inspired me.... I'm wondering if your lime green Hermes is the answer to having a buffer bracelet to wear with my love!! When I tried it on last year I initially went straight for the double wrap bracelet but now seeing your pics I wonder.... You have an AMAZING jewelry collection! Please please post pics of all your Tiffany Cartier and Hermes I love all of your pics!!!! May I ask how much was the single Hermes? I didn't inquire about it because I thought te double wrap was the way to go back thenh


----------



## Nolia

*I know this is a bit of a strange request, but can someone (preferably with yellow undertones in their complexion) please post a pic of the YG and RG Love bracelets next to each other on their wrist under natural light for me?

If I get one, I'd like to know which tone to opt for. Thanks so much in advance!!*


----------



## LVoeletters

Cocopopz said:


> Hi, Im new to Cartier, my question is, does anyone here regret buying a love bangle ever. It is very expensive.
> 
> thank you




The only thing I regret is not getting the 4 diamond when I had the chance! I love my plain love bangle and def don't regret the collection, just wished I got the more expensive bangle first with the price increases. It's my favorite!


----------



## lynne_ross

Does anyone know the cost of a yellow gold Cartier love bracelet in CDN?


----------



## Pazdzernika

Cocopopz said:


> Hi, Im new to Cartier, my question is, does anyone here regret buying a love bangle ever. It is very expensive.
> 
> thank you




It is expensive but, if anything, it's stopped DH and me from any more wrist-related purchases!  (Save for one "last" watch!) I used to be into H CDCs but don't really have much of an opportunity to wear them (or other bracelets) anymore.  I'm the type of person who always needs a watch so that goes on one wrist and the LOVE from my DH goes on the other.  I'm not the type to stack so all wrist real estate is accounted for!  So, it seems expensive upfront but you may change your attitude about buying anymore bracelets in the future, inadvertently saving some money!


----------



## Cocopopz

LVoeletters said:


> The only thing I regret is not getting the 4 diamond when I had the chance! I love my plain love bangle and def don't regret the collection, just wished I got the more expensive bangle first with the price increases. It's my favorite!



yes, that is my only regret, is not buying it earlier. it cost $7500 just plain from where i am. 3years late into buying a Cartier has cost me too much


----------



## Cocopopz

Pazdzernika said:


> It is expensive but, if anything, it's stopped DH and me from any more wrist-related purchases!  (Save for one "last" watch!) I used to be into H CDCs but don't really have much of an opportunity to wear them (or other bracelets) anymore.  I'm the type of person who always needs a watch so that goes on one wrist and the LOVE from my DH goes on the other.  I'm not the type to stack so all wrist real estate is accounted for!  So, it seems expensive upfront but you may change your attitude about buying anymore bracelets in the future, inadvertently saving some money!



I am not a stacker too. I am looking forward to making my purchase soon.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

LVoeletters said:


> You've just inspired me.... I'm wondering if your lime green Hermes is the answer to having a buffer bracelet to wear with my love!! When I tried it on last year I initially went straight for the double wrap bracelet but now seeing your pics I wonder.... You have an AMAZING jewelry collection! Please please post pics of all your Tiffany Cartier and Hermes I love all of your pics!!!! May I ask how much was the single Hermes? I didn't inquire about it because I thought te double wrap was the way to go back thenh




I think the Micro Rivale is the perfect buffer, it's slim yet flat & fit snugly. I'm waiting for a micro kelly ;p it's around sgd 700. Another option is the single Hapi. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I still do Hermes KDT , double rival , triple Hapi , oval bangles , H Clic Clac , H CDC , endless stacks to accent my purses.


----------



## lizz66

Typically when the love has increased in the past, did we know beforehand?  Was their any word that A there will be an increase and B that the love will increase by ____much?  Thanks!!!!


----------



## westcoastgal

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thank you for the compliments.
> 
> The 4 diamonds is preferred if I have to choose only one Love bracelet.
> 
> 1. The nail motifs is classic Love
> 
> 2. Diamonds , bring white , is easier to match
> 
> 3. The Love bracelet when wore alone is beauty in simplicity especially if you like industrial, modern & minimalist look
> 
> 4. My 4 diamond RG is a snug fit, perfect for this oval type of bracelet , doesn't rotate on my wrist. It is a size 16.
> 
> 5. Since I already have a perfect size 16 , I could have any other options in size 17 for stacking purposes. The plan is to add one more size 17 for my right wrist. Unfortunately , I was distracted several times by other purchases & dawdled somewhat where the 3rd Love bracelet is concerned. I'm hard pressed deciding between another RG 4 diamond or WG 4 diamond.
> 
> To minimize scratching, I wear a telephone cord hair tie in the shower, a leather bracelet like the Hermes mini rivale at most times, wrist band when I'm jogging, gloves when doing chores etc


Really beautiful pics again. I love your rings too!

I think I will consider a YG with 4 diamonds since you prefer that one.
Your colored stone bracelet looks amazing too with it! Thanks for saying one by itself is great too! 

I also get distracted by other purchases. 

I will check out the bracelets at H next time I am there. I have not seen the slim one before which you are sporting. 

Thank you for sharing! Very beautiful!


----------



## JOJA

Cocopopz said:


> Hi, Im new to Cartier, my question is, does anyone here regret buying a love bangle ever. It is very expensive.
> thank you



No regrets!  I purchased a bracelet about a year ago and just a few days ago added a cuff.  I LOVE both!!


----------



## JOJA

bougainvillier said:


> Glad to help, or more so confirming what you already know
> 
> I think if I were ever add on a bracelet to my cuff, I will have to go with the bracelet in 16 (or special order a 15? LOL) But I do think I'd wear them on separate wrists or days. I did not particularly liked stacking a cuff and a bracelet. They just don't flow together like 2 bracelets would. Why don't you buy another bracelet? Just a thought. I wanted to have a cuff because of its practicality and the fact that it's fitting smaller. But if I had a mind of owning multiple and stacking them, I'd start with a bracelet and builds on that. The bracelet collection is just much ampler.




I exchanged the 16 cuff for a 17 cuff.  The 17 cuff works better with my 16 bracelet for some reason ~ maybe the shape of my wrist.  I like how they both can move freely.  I thought about getting another bracelet but I really wanted the cuff so I can stack when I want or put it on my other wrist, etc.  I can't stop staring at my wrist now


----------



## ChaneLisette

kcarmona said:


> Hi all!  I'm new to the jewelry forum so apologies if this question has already been answered. I have a VERY tiny wrist, I don't know the exact size but I remember when I got a Michael Kors watch the stock women's size was so big they had to take out 7 links. So I went into cartier and the 16 love bracelet was huge. The lady told me that they could custom make it smaller, but I'm not sure how I feel about paying the same price for a much smaller, and with less gold, bracelet. What do you guys think? Have any of you done this? TIA for the info!



My wrist is very tiny also at a little over 12 cm. I would love to get a Love bracelet a size smaller than a 16 but am now used to the 16. I asked about special order at many different boutiques but they told me it was not possible. If you can get it done by all means go for it. For the price, the size 16 is the same price is the larger sizes. If they will make it for you even smaller for the same price, consider it that you are paying for the custom-made bracelet. In addition, in the end you are really paying only for the name brand.


----------



## ChaneLisette

mad_for_chanel said:


> No regrets at all ! Here's a pic of how I stack mine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543242





mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 2544311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thinking of adding a WG 4 diamonds
> 
> View attachment 2544312




Gorgeous bracelets!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Cocopopz said:


> yes, that is my only regret, is not buying it earlier. it cost $7500 just plain from where i am. 3years late into buying a Cartier has cost me too much



I totally understand. When I first looked at the Love bracelet many years ago, it was less than $2000. I finally purchased my first bracelet last year, and although it was more expensive, I am so happy I finally did it.


----------



## babymarian

My new pink gold rainbow love  Thank you for letting me share


----------



## *MJ*

babymarian said:


> My new pink gold rainbow love &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2545878
> 
> View attachment 2545882




Gorgeous babymarian!! &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## LDDChanel

babymarian said:


> My new pink gold rainbow love  Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 2545878
> 
> View attachment 2545882


Your stack is so beautiful!!!!! Love it!


----------



## bougainvillier

JOJA said:


> I exchanged the 16 cuff for a 17 cuff.  The 17 cuff works better with my 16 bracelet for some reason ~ maybe the shape of my wrist.  I like how they both can move freely.  I thought about getting another bracelet but I really wanted the cuff so I can stack when I want or put it on my other wrist, etc.  I can't stop staring at my wrist now



Congrats! Which combo you have?


----------



## bougainvillier

babymarian said:


> My new pink gold rainbow love  Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 2545878
> 
> View attachment 2545882



WOW jaw dropping! I love your pairing


----------



## rm_petite

babymarian said:


> My new pink gold rainbow love  Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 2545878
> 
> View attachment 2545882




I love your stack


----------



## lanasyogamama

Nolia said:


> *I know this is a bit of a strange request, but can someone (preferably with yellow undertones in their complexion) please post a pic of the YG and RG Love bracelets next to each other on their wrist under natural light for me?
> 
> If I get one, I'd like to know which tone to opt for. Thanks so much in advance!!*



I'm not sure what my under tones are, I'm fair, with irish parents.  The clou is pg, the love yg. Hope this helps.


----------



## sooyang

Nolia said:


> *I know this is a bit of a strange request, but can someone (preferably with yellow undertones in their complexion) please post a pic of the YG and RG Love bracelets next to each other on their wrist under natural light for me?
> 
> If I get one, I'd like to know which tone to opt for. Thanks so much in advance!!*


I don't have a picture to post but I think you should also consider the "secondary hue" of your skin colour, not just the main tone.  

I am very yellow(East Asian, medium complexion) but I also have red tinge to my skin(my palm looks more orange than pink).  I chose RG because it just blended right into my skin tone.  If the bracelet was not shiny I don't think people will notice I have a bracelet on =p.  But I like it that way.  

Cartier's RG and YG look so similar to each other but I definitely notice the difference on my skin.  Yellow gold somehow made my skin look grey/green...

I suggest trying on other jewelry from Cartier to see which colour you like better.  I chose RG based after trying on the trinity ring, one band at a time.


----------



## JOJA

bougainvillier said:


> Congrats! Which combo you have?





Thanks!!  My bracelet is yellow and cuff is pink.


----------



## Pazdzernika

sooyang said:


> Cartier's RG and YG look so similar to each other but I definitely notice the difference on my skin.  Yellow gold somehow made my skin look grey/green....




That's interesting because of all golds available I think YG is universally flattering and classic.  I'm olive/yellow/golden/warm and YG looks best on me. I've worn Cartier pieces in RG and though I think the metal colour itself is beautiful (Cartier makes the best RG) it doesn't read nearly as well on me. It's blends into my skin tone - I'm a gal who likes a little flash of the yellow gold


----------



## mad_for_chanel

ChaneLisette said:


> Gorgeous bracelets!



Thank you !


----------



## mad_for_chanel

babymarian said:


> My new pink gold rainbow love  Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 2545878
> 
> View attachment 2545882



Gorgeous RG Rainbow & triple Love stack with the AP watch!


----------



## babymarian

*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous babymarian!! &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;





LDDChanel said:


> Your stack is so beautiful!!!!! Love it!





bougainvillier said:


> WOW jaw dropping! I love your pairing





rm_petite said:


> I love your stack





mad_for_chanel said:


> Gorgeous RG Rainbow & triple Love stack with the AP watch!



Thank you very much!!


----------



## stmary

JOJA said:


> I exchanged the 16 cuff for a 17 cuff.  The 17 cuff works better with my 16 bracelet for some reason ~ maybe the shape of my wrist.  I like how they both can move freely.  I thought about getting another bracelet but I really wanted the cuff so I can stack when I want or put it on my other wrist, etc.  I can't stop staring at my wrist now



Congrats on your cuff. I would love to see pics if you don't mind. I want to stack my bracelet and am thinking about the cuff


----------



## Chanelconvert

stmary said:


> Congrats on your cuff. I would love to see pics if you don't mind. I want to stack my bracelet and am thinking about the cuff



+1.


----------



## westcoastgal

babymarian said:


> My new pink gold rainbow love  Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 2545878
> 
> View attachment 2545882


Gorgeous!


----------



## westcoastgal

Pazdzernika said:


> That's interesting because of all golds available I think YG is universally flattering and classic.  I'm olive/yellow/golden/warm and YG looks best on me. I've worn Cartier pieces in RG and though I think the metal colour itself is beautiful (Cartier makes the best RG) it doesn't read nearly as well on me. It's blends into my skin tone - I'm a gal who likes a little flash of the yellow gold


I agree. The yellow gold looked better on me too. 
I'm fair but have yellow undertones to my skin. I have a rose gold bracelet (roberto coin&#65289;which looks great on me. But for the love, the yellow gold looked better on me, so I went with yellow. If you try on in person you may be surprised. I was originally planning on the rose gold.


----------



## lanasyogamama

westcoastgal said:


> I agree. The yellow gold looked better on me too.
> I'm fair but have yellow undertones to my skin. I have a rose gold bracelet (roberto coin&#65289;which looks great on me. But for the love, the yellow gold looked better on me, so I went with yellow. If you try on in person you may be surprised. I was originally planning on the rose gold.




I agree.  I was planning on PG, but when I tried them on, I preferred the YG.  When I got my clou though, since I had a YG, I liked the combo of PG and YG, so I got the PG.


----------



## JOJA

stmary said:


> Congrats on your cuff. I would love to see pics if you don't mind. I want to stack my bracelet and am thinking about the cuff




Thanks ~ I am SO happy to have both!!  My bracelet is size 16 and cuff is 17.  The 16 cuff didn't work together with my bracelet so I went with the 17 and they stack perfectly on my wrist.   
This isn't a great picture but it does show the subtle difference in color.


----------



## txaccessorize

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm not sure what my under tones are, I'm fair, with irish parents.  The clou is pg, the love yg. Hope this helps.


I really like your pink and gold combination!  I have a rg love, but I think I might start saving for the yg clou!  Looks great on you


----------



## lanasyogamama

txaccessorize said:


> I really like your pink and gold combination!  I have a rg love, but I think I might start saving for the yg clou!  Looks great on you



Thanks so much!


----------



## cwool

Everyone's bracelets, cuffs, stacks are fantastically gorgeous!


----------



## bougainvillier

JOJA said:


> Thanks ~ I am SO happy to have both!!  My bracelet is size 16 and cuff is 17.  The 16 cuff didn't work together with my bracelet so I went with the 17 and they stack perfectly on my wrist.
> This isn't a great picture but it does show the subtle difference in color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2547157



They look nice stacking together! Congrats again!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

JOJA said:


> Thanks ~ I am SO happy to have both!!  My bracelet is size 16 and cuff is 17.  The 16 cuff didn't work together with my bracelet so I went with the 17 and they stack perfectly on my wrist.
> This isn't a great picture but it does show the subtle difference in color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2547157




Cool that size 16 bracelet & size 17 cuff stack so well for you! Congrats & enjoy them in good health! 

I should try the 17 cuff between my size 16 & size 17 bracelets ! Thanks!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

I'm debating between a

1) WG 4diamond Love bracelet , or 

2) WG Love cuff . 

Apologies for the huge pic, don't know how to it smaller .


----------



## stmary

JOJA said:


> Thanks ~ I am SO happy to have both!!  My bracelet is size 16 and cuff is 17.  The 16 cuff didn't work together with my bracelet so I went with the 17 and they stack perfectly on my wrist.
> This isn't a great picture but it does show the subtle difference in color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2547157



Thank you for the pic. Looks great on you. Wear it in good health!


----------



## tygerlyn

This past Sunday I was in SF traveling for work, and I'd thought I'd pop into the Cartier and try on the love bracelet. There is not Cartier in our state so I've only been admiring the bracelet from perusing TPF and other online sources. I also wanted to see if I liked how it felt once on. And then I could send a pic to my DH so he could file away for future gift giving. Well I guess I don't look like someone Cartier should take seriously since they refused to let me try it on! I was asked if I was ready to buy today, and I explained that no, ultimately my DH would be buying it for me and we like to see how things look and feel actually on before committing. Basically I was told to come back when I ready to buy since they didn't want me trying anything on and potentially scratching it. And also the love bracelet was so special that the only wrist it should go on is the person who ends up with it. 

Well heck, I think the love bracelet is special too, hence why I want it... but I couldn't believe that was the policy. Like what if you couldn't decide between colors? Or what if you wanted the bracelet tighter or looser than the size they recommended? Can someone tell me if this standard policy so I can stop feeling embarrassed and mortified?


----------



## afsweet

tygerlyn said:


> This past Sunday I was in SF traveling for work, and I'd thought I'd pop into the Cartier and try on the love bracelet. There is not Cartier in our state so I've only been admiring the bracelet from perusing TPF and other online sources. I also wanted to see if I liked how it felt once on. And then I could send a pic to my DH so he could file away for future gift giving. Well I guess I don't look like someone Cartier should take seriously since they refused to let me try it on! I was asked if I was ready to buy today, and I explained that no, ultimately my DH would be buying it for me and we like to see how things look and feel actually on before committing. Basically I was told to come back when I ready to buy since they didn't want me trying anything on and potentially scratching it. And also the love bracelet was so special that the only wrist it should go on is the person who ends up with it.
> 
> Well heck, I think the love bracelet is special too, hence why I want it... but I couldn't believe that was the policy. Like what if you couldn't decide between colors? Or what if you wanted the bracelet tighter or looser than the size they recommended? Can someone tell me if this standard policy so I can stop feeling embarrassed and mortified?


 
I think some other members have had the similar problem of not being allowed to try it on without buying it. I personally never experienced this- in fact I experienced quite the opposite in Europe but maybe it's because the SA was brand new, it was literally her first day of work. But, regardless, she allowed me to try on multiple sizes for the bracelet and cuff, with and without diamonds. She had to ask her colleague for help screwing it on and off, but her colleague didn't give me the stink eye or anything. So I think it's normal to be able to try something on before buying. A lot of the bracelets I tried on were still wrapped up, so I guess no one had ever tried them on. 

The only stipulation was that I had to try them on the arm that I didn't have any of my bracelets on already, so they wouldn't scratch the Loves. That's understandable.


----------



## JOJA

tygerlyn said:


> This past Sunday I was in SF traveling for work, and I'd thought I'd pop into the Cartier and try on the love bracelet. There is not Cartier in our state so I've only been admiring the bracelet from perusing TPF and other online sources. I also wanted to see if I liked how it felt once on. And then I could send a pic to my DH so he could file away for future gift giving. Well I guess I don't look like someone Cartier should take seriously since they refused to let me try it on! I was asked if I was ready to buy today, and I explained that no, ultimately my DH would be buying it for me and we like to see how things look and feel actually on before committing. Basically I was told to come back when I ready to buy since they didn't want me trying anything on and potentially scratching it. And also the love bracelet was so special that the only wrist it should go on is the person who ends up with it.
> 
> Well heck, I think the love bracelet is special too, hence why I want it... but I couldn't believe that was the policy. Like what if you couldn't decide between colors? Or what if you wanted the bracelet tighter or looser than the size they recommended? Can someone tell me if this standard policy so I can stop feeling embarrassed and mortified?



Don't feel bad at all!!!  A lot of times they don't allow you to try on the actual bracelet ~ I believe a few members here were allowed to try on before they were ready to buy, but I don't think that is the norm.  Usually, they will put the sizer bracelet on you to determine your size.  When I first went in I tried on the cuff and the sizer.  It wasn't until I decided I wanted the bracelet over the cuff that I put on the actual bracelet.  

I think they should have sample bracelets (like floor sample shoes!) to try on in each store!


----------



## prplhrt21

oh I don't know what to do....I have two love cuffs and am contemplating  a large purchase soon...not sure if I want to invest in a RG cuff(already have YG & WG), VCA  mini sweet studs, or 2 ct diamond emerald cut eternity band ....
oh and does anyone know if there is a Cartier boutique in SAKS somewhere in Florida?
thanks!!


----------



## rengb6

prplhrt21 said:


> oh I don't know what to do....I have two love cuffs and am contemplating  a large purchase soon...not sure if I want to invest in a RG cuff(already have YG & WG), VCA  mini sweet studs, or 2 ct diamond emerald cut eternity band ....
> oh and does anyone know if there is a Cartier boutique in SAKS somewhere in Florida?
> thanks!!




I don't know about the Cartier Saks boutique in Florida but I am having a similar dilemma. For me, it's between the VCA vintage alhambra necklace in carnelian (single motif) or the down payment on a rose gold Cartier love cuff. Please share once you decide!


----------



## Pazdzernika

tygerlyn said:


> This past Sunday I was in SF traveling for work, and I'd thought I'd pop into the Cartier and try on the love bracelet. There is not Cartier in our state so I've only been admiring the bracelet from perusing TPF and other online sources. I also wanted to see if I liked how it felt once on. And then I could send a pic to my DH so he could file away for future gift giving. Well I guess I don't look like someone Cartier should take seriously since they refused to let me try it on! I was asked if I was ready to buy today, and I explained that no, ultimately my DH would be buying it for me and we like to see how things look and feel actually on before committing. Basically I was told to come back when I ready to buy since they didn't want me trying anything on and potentially scratching it. And also the love bracelet was so special that the only wrist it should go on is the person who ends up with it.
> 
> Well heck, I think the love bracelet is special too, hence why I want it... but I couldn't believe that was the policy. Like what if you couldn't decide between colors? Or what if you wanted the bracelet tighter or looser than the size they recommended? Can someone tell me if this standard policy so I can stop feeling embarrassed and mortified?




I know many Cartiers in the States have you try "sizer" bracelets but IMO the SAs at San Francisco Cartier are especially HORRIBLE.  Whether you "look like you belong" or not.  You could walk in there with a diamond-encrusted Birkin, ready to throw down $100,000 and the tall guy with salt and pepper grey hair will still look down his nose at you and act like he doesn't need a sale.  There was one very nice woman who used to work there but she left recently and those who are left are horrible enough to encourage DH and I to travel as far as 5500 miles to another Cartier to avoid dealing with them.  The Cartiers in the UK/EU have always let me try the actual merchandise.

If you're still in the Bay Area the staff in the San Jose location is much nicer.


----------



## tygerlyn

stephc005 - I wasn't wearing any other jewelry since I don't like to go through the hassle of removing everything when traveling... so no danger of scratching anything else. Good to know though that others have had this experience. 

JOJA - Sizer bracelets would be good, especially for someone like me who likes to research and really ponder items before purchasing. Especially with different colors of gold, I need to see the item against my skin.

Pazdzernika - Thanks, I'm flying out today after I'm finished with work so won't be able to make it to San Jose. My experience made me feel like I shouldn't invest so much in a jewelry piece if the company doesn't even think I'm worth providing service to. I'm trying to not think that way, since it was just one interaction with one sales person in one store. My dh though is pissed. I think it will take a lot of convincing for him to get over it. He had only agreed to the purchase this month since I told him about the upcoming price increase.

Anyway thank you all for commenting. I'll get over it. Meanwhile I'll enjoy the purchases I made at Tiffany's after I left Cartier.


----------



## *MJ*

tygerlyn said:


> This past Sunday I was in SF traveling for work, and I'd thought I'd pop into the Cartier and try on the love bracelet. There is not Cartier in our state so I've only been admiring the bracelet from perusing TPF and other online sources. I also wanted to see if I liked how it felt once on. And then I could send a pic to my DH so he could file away for future gift giving. Well I guess I don't look like someone Cartier should take seriously since they refused to let me try it on! I was asked if I was ready to buy today, and I explained that no, ultimately my DH would be buying it for me and we like to see how things look and feel actually on before committing. Basically I was told to come back when I ready to buy since they didn't want me trying anything on and potentially scratching it. And also the love bracelet was so special that the only wrist it should go on is the person who ends up with it.
> 
> Well heck, I think the love bracelet is special too, hence why I want it... but I couldn't believe that was the policy. Like what if you couldn't decide between colors? Or what if you wanted the bracelet tighter or looser than the size they recommended? Can someone tell me if this standard policy so I can stop feeling embarrassed and mortified?




Sorry you had such bad service!! I have always been allowed to try on any and all items from love bracelets, even pave...to watches to diamond rings!! I always shop at the Cartier boutiques in the Caribbean...St Maarten, St Thomas...etc...So maybe they just do things differently there. I went back a year later to the Cartier boutique in St Maarten where I got one of my loves, and the SA ran up and hugged me and remembered my name and everything!! They always bring me bottled water, and champagne for the hubby. Now that's service I never get in the US!! &#128522;


----------



## cartier_love

tygerlyn said:


> This past Sunday I was in SF traveling for work, and I'd thought I'd pop into the Cartier and try on the love bracelet. There is not Cartier in our state so I've only been admiring the bracelet from perusing TPF and other online sources. I also wanted to see if I liked how it felt once on. And then I could send a pic to my DH so he could file away for future gift giving. Well I guess I don't look like someone Cartier should take seriously since they refused to let me try it on! I was asked if I was ready to buy today, and I explained that no, ultimately my DH would be buying it for me and we like to see how things look and feel actually on before committing. Basically I was told to come back when I ready to buy since they didn't want me trying anything on and potentially scratching it. And also the love bracelet was so special that the only wrist it should go on is the person who ends up with it.
> 
> Well heck, I think the love bracelet is special too, hence why I want it... but I couldn't believe that was the policy. Like what if you couldn't decide between colors? Or what if you wanted the bracelet tighter or looser than the size they recommended? Can someone tell me if this standard policy so I can stop feeling embarrassed and mortified?


 
I have never had that problem. I'd avoid that store! I've tried them on at several different stores. If you in Vegas, try the Wynn or the Forum shops Cartier stores. They'll let you try on different bracelets. 

I think the real reason they won't let you try them on is they are too lazy to do it. Just poor customer service.


----------



## Pazdzernika

*MJ* said:


> They always bring me bottled water, and champagne for the hubby. Now that's service I never get in the US!! &#128522;





OMG They offered us KIRKLAND bottled water at the SF store. The Costco brand! They used to give you branded water...then they just kind of went downmarket....lol, am I sounding entitled?

Sorry, I just have such grievances with the SF store.  They are just appalling. Though, I think the nice lady may have returned from her hiatus.


----------



## *MJ*

Pazdzernika said:


> OMG They offered us KIRKLAND bottled water at the SF store. The Costco brand! They used to give you branded water...then they just kind of went downmarket....lol, am I sounding entitled?
> 
> Sorry, I just have such grievances with the SF store.  They are just appalling. Though, I think the nice lady may have returned from her hiatus.




Um, Costco water at Cartier...seriously?? No...just no. I have always been offered Pellegrino or Perrier sparkling water or Evian. The SF store sounds just awful!! &#128078;&#128078;


----------



## Pazdzernika

Thank you for understanding! I thought It sounded crazy coming out of my mouth complaining about "Costco water at Cartier".... #firstworldproblems?


----------



## tygerlyn

Pazdzernika said:


> Thank you for understanding! I thought It sounded crazy coming out of my mouth complaining about "Costco water at Cartier".... #firstworldproblems?



The sales gal was trying to get me to buy the story that they wouldn't let me try it on since I would ruin how special it would be for the final purchaser if they bought a ring that some else had tried on. *gasp!* I was not offered any water though. Maybe since the whole story about keeping things "special" would be a lot harder to swallow if they gave me Costco water. Bwuhahaha


----------



## Chanelconvert

tygerlyn said:


> The sales gal was trying to get me to buy the story that they wouldn't let me try it on since I would ruin how special it would be for the final purchaser if they bought a ring that some else had tried on. *gasp!* I was not offered any water though. Maybe since the whole story about keeping things "special" would be a lot harder to swallow if they gave me Costco water. Bwuhahaha



Tygerlyn, I feel for you. I've tried almost everything in a Cartier store. I would email customer service because this is unacceptable. SOME of the SA's think that they are better than the customer because they work in a luxury store when at the end of the day, we as customers pay their bills and they are there to serve us! My pet hate is bad customer service.


----------



## Pazdzernika

tygerlyn said:


> The sales gal was trying to get me to buy the story that they wouldn't let me try it on since I would ruin how special it would be for the final purchaser if they bought a ring that some else had tried on. *gasp!* I was not offered any water though. Maybe since the whole story about keeping things "special" would be a lot harder to swallow if they gave me Costco water. Bwuhahaha




Don't take it personally - the SA's story was total BS but they typically prefer people try the sizer do-hickey. She didn't have thick, curly brown hair did she? If she did she's one of the reasons DH hates that store. Like someone else said, most of them are just lazy. They can't be bothered to help you screw it on and off. 

I hope you find a nicer SA on your next visit to another Cartier and that you otherwise enjoyed your time in my beautiful hometown


----------



## mad_for_chanel

I don't often stack the bracelets right next to this watch. Today is an exception.


----------



## angelalam5

mad_for_chanel said:


> I don't often stack the bracelets right next to this watch. Today is an exception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2548971




Simply stunning! The exception is a standout.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

angelalam5 said:


> Simply stunning! The exception is a standout.




Thank you! )


----------



## Dode99

tygerlyn said:


> This past Sunday I was in SF traveling for work, and I'd thought I'd pop into the Cartier and try on the love bracelet. There is not Cartier in our state so I've only been admiring the bracelet from perusing TPF and other online sources. I also wanted to see if I liked how it felt once on. And then I could send a pic to my DH so he could file away for future gift giving. Well I guess I don't look like someone Cartier should take seriously since they refused to let me try it on! I was asked if I was ready to buy today, and I explained that no, ultimately my DH would be buying it for me and we like to see how things look and feel actually on before committing. Basically I was told to come back when I ready to buy since they didn't want me trying anything on and potentially scratching it. And also the love bracelet was so special that the only wrist it should go on is the person who ends up with it.
> 
> Well heck, I think the love bracelet is special too, hence why I want it... but I couldn't believe that was the policy. Like what if you couldn't decide between colors? Or what if you wanted the bracelet tighter or looser than the size they recommended? Can someone tell me if this standard policy so I can stop feeling embarrassed and mortified?




I will be really mad if some SA told me I can't try any piece until I'm sure and ready to pay for it! Fortunately this is not the case in Cartier btqs in Dubai and Abu Dhabi. The SAs are very nice and willing to let me try any piece I want and even offer me to try very expensive pieces. 



*@ mad_for_chanel* I'm mad for your pics! Thanks for sharing <3


----------



## Dilostyle

mad_for_chanel said:


> I don't often stack the bracelets right next to this watch. Today is an exception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2548971


Love it all !!!!  Are your love's different sizes or is it the angle that its taken???


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Dilostyle said:


> Love it all !!!!  Are your love's different sizes or is it the angle that its taken???




Thanks ! Yes there are size 16 & size 17, normally I wear a narrow leather bracelet between them to prevent 17 from sliding over .


----------



## MangoMochi

hi anyone here try special request for LOVE size 15? i called boutique and they told me it's 30% more than the regular price????? this is outrageous!!! 

VCA never charges anything additional for special order and im ordering size down not size up....


----------



## mooonlike

I'm debating between size 17 and 18 cartier love bracelet. My wrist measures 6 inches (15cm). I need your help and opinion plz. Does 18 look too big?


----------



## QTbebe

mooonlike said:


> I'm debating between size 17 and 18 cartier love bracelet. My wrist measures 6 inches (15cm). I need your help and opinion plz. Does 18 look too big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550135
> View attachment 2550136
> View attachment 2550137
> View attachment 2550138



I think the 18 looks nicer


----------



## Suzie

I would say it depends on how lose you want it, maybe the 17 would be better but it is a personal preference.


----------



## Suzie

I dropped into the store today and got them to change my bracelet from my left arm to my right. I am changing it up as I want to be able to wear my smaller watches on my left arm and the bracelet will slide over them.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

mooonlike said:


> I'm debating between size 17 and 18 cartier love bracelet. My wrist measures 6 inches (15cm). I need your help and opinion plz. Does 18 look too big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550135
> View attachment 2550136
> View attachment 2550137
> View attachment 2550138



The 18 looks too big..hangs too much. You might bang it around more.


----------



## NSB

NikkisABagGirl said:


> The 18 looks too big..hangs too much. You might bang it around more.


I agree!


----------



## everything posh

I also vote for the 17.


----------



## lanasyogamama

mooonlike said:


> I'm debating between size 17 and 18 cartier love bracelet. My wrist measures 6 inches (15cm). I need your help and opinion plz. Does 18 look too big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550135
> View attachment 2550136
> View attachment 2550137
> View attachment 2550138




I think the 17 for sure.  While it looks nice when the 18 is able to go way up your arm, toward your elbow, it could drive you crazy when it's falling way down near your thumb.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

NikkisABagGirl said:


> The 18 looks too big..hangs too much. You might bang it around more.




Was going to say the same thing. 17 doesn't look tight either


----------



## luvmy3girls

Do you think it is ok to wear your bracelet in the sauna ? Thanks


----------



## Greentea

luvmy3girls said:


> Do you think it is ok to wear your bracelet in the sauna ? Thanks



Everywhere. Live with it!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Greentea said:


> Everywhere. Live with it!




I have been wearing it in there for acouple months..but just thought about it and wanted to make sure
&#128522;


----------



## gagabag

mooonlike said:


> I'm debating between size 17 and 18 cartier love bracelet. My wrist measures 6 inches (15cm). I need your help and opinion plz. Does 18 look too big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550135
> View attachment 2550136
> View attachment 2550137
> View attachment 2550138




Prefer the 17 better. The 18 will drive me insane banging on things, sliding up and down, prone to scratching...


----------



## Onthego

mooonlike said:


> I'm debating between size 17 and 18 cartier love bracelet. My wrist measures 6 inches (15cm). I need your help and opinion plz. Does 18 look too big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550135
> View attachment 2550136
> View attachment 2550137
> View attachment 2550138



I have both 16 and 17. Got the 17 because I can squeeze my hand out. So for me Thats a great benifit, BUT I prefer wearing the 16. Doesn't bang as much. And easier to write with. The 16 is more comfortable for me, but with the 17 I. An wear the H clics and the diamond bangles I have. I cannot with the 16. Right now I have on my 16 on the R wrist an a a and some random bead bracelets


----------



## Onthego

Suzie said:


> I dropped into the store today and got them to change my bracelet from my left arm to my right. I am changing it up as I want to be able to wear my smaller watches on my left arm and the bracelet will slide over them.



Hi Suzie yes I hate is when it slides over my watch but then I hate it if it's too tight. So subsequently I have a hard time wearing it on my left wrist. So now I wear the 16 most of the time. But if I want to wear other bracelets I rest it and wear the 17 on and off. So no I have not been able to wear the love 24/7, except for few
months at a time.


----------



## qookymonster

mooonlike said:


> I'm debating between size 17 and 18 cartier love bracelet. My wrist measures 6 inches (15cm). I need your help and opinion plz. Does 18 look too big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550135
> View attachment 2550136
> View attachment 2550137
> View attachment 2550138



I like the 18 on you. Wearing it higher on the arm looks very elegant imo!


----------



## Lots love

gagabag said:


> Prefer the 17 better. The 18 will drive me insane banging on things, sliding up and down, prone to scratching...




How many do u have now I have to agree 17 looks great on u


----------



## adri

Here is my very first Cartier piece.. hopefully the first of many! This was a 26th birthday present from my mom and I hope that one day I can pass it down to my future daughter!  Already so in love that I'm scared of scratching it.. but I know that I will wear it around with me everywhere I go!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Dode99 said:


> *@ mad_for_chanel* I'm mad for your pics! Thanks for sharing <3




Thank you Dode99


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Going away next week so I rested my rainbow Love as I don't want the hassle at TAS. 

Here's loving the ring stack instead! 

Also, I recall a request to stack love ring with the Bulgari b.zero 1 ring. Here it is!


----------



## Lots love

Love the look of the two rings together. Why aren't you wearing the one with the colored stones for  just wearing the one instead of two when you travel


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Lots love said:


> Love the look of the two rings together. Why aren't you wearing the one with the colored stones for  just wearing the one instead of two when you travel




With just one Love, I could pass through the airport security without a hitch. Not sure if it's as easy with 2 Loves.


----------



## gertuine

mad_for_chanel said:


> With just one Love, I could pass through the airport security without a hitch. Not sure if it's as easy with 2 Loves.



Can you explain what sort of problem you anticipate?  I am curious about that. 

I don't have a Love bracelet (hoping maybe one day, hehe) but I never worry about what jewellery I wear when I travel.  So far, I have never had a problem.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

gertuine said:


> Can you explain what sort of problem you anticipate?  I am curious about that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a Love bracelet (hoping maybe one day, hehe) but I never worry about what jewellery I wear when I travel.  So far, I have never had a problem.




For one, I can go through airport security easily with one love stack with a watch, but maybe with a bigger stack if double Loves, a watch & a buffer leather bracelet, much louder peeping at airport security. I'm ok when I'm with my DH & children. But this time , I'm traveling with a huge group of colleagues . 

That's all really.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

gertuine said:


> Can you explain what sort of problem you anticipate?  I am curious about that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a Love bracelet (hoping maybe one day, hehe) but I never worry about what jewellery I wear when I travel.  So far, I have never had a problem.




So far I have no issue traveling with one Love bracelet.


----------



## mooonlike

qookymonster said:


> I like the 18 on you. Wearing it higher on the arm looks very elegant imo!




Thanks. I think so too. I exchanged the 17 for 18


----------



## mooonlike

gagabag said:


> Prefer the 17 better. The 18 will drive me insane banging on things, sliding up and down, prone to scratching...




Thank you. I went with 18 :/


----------



## mooonlike

QTbebe said:


> I think the 18 looks nicer




Thank you. I picked 18


----------



## rm_petite

Hi everyone,

    I want to know your opinion regarding wearing the Love Bracelet when you travel. My family and I are going on DisneyWorld and DisneyCruise.  I am thinking I will wear my Love bracelet. I am worried about scratches but I think you cannot help dents and scratch at all, I am more worried about the security at the airport and at the Cruise Ship. TIA for any input


----------



## gertuine

mad_for_chanel said:


> For one, I can go through airport security easily with one love stack with a watch, but maybe with a bigger stack if double Loves, a watch & a buffer leather bracelet, much louder peeping at airport security. I'm ok when I'm with my DH & children. But this time , I'm traveling with a huge group of colleagues .
> 
> That's all really.



Ahhh, thanks for sharing!  
 I had never experienced that (probably because I don't have much of a stack  ), but thanks for sharing! I suppose I wouldn't have thought to worry about the beeping since they'll easily see the jewellery on your arm, but I can imagine it might be annoying.  

Hope your travel goes well!


----------



## lafemmenikita

gertuine said:


> Can you explain what sort of problem you anticipate?  I am curious about that.



My one Love bangle sets off some older security checkpoints. It's only a problem when I'm carrying my toddler through, and there's no one to look after him if I get pulled over. 

Security guards have told me different tricks, like covering it with the opposite hand, and walking through with it held away from my body. With newer machines though it rarely happens now.


----------



## walk-unafraid

Well, I can finally join the LOVE club!  I've wanted one since the 1980s, and decided it was time to take the plunge!


----------



## walk-unafraid

Here's the picture. ..  I measured for an 18 but got the 19 instead since it is hot here so much of the year and I hate feeling constrained.  If I ever lose all the weight I need to  I may have to downsize, but until then, I'm over the moon!


----------



## rm_petite

walk-unafraid said:


> Here's the picture. ..  I measured for an 18 but got the 19 instead since it is hot here so much of the year and I hate feeling constrained.  If I ever lose all the weight I need to  I may have to downsize, but until then, I'm over the moon!




Congrats!


----------



## JOJA

walk-unafraid said:


> Here's the picture. ..  I measured for an 18 but got the 19 instead since it is hot here so much of the year and I hate feeling constrained.  If I ever lose all the weight I need to  I may have to downsize, but until then, I'm over the moon!



Congratulations!!! The size looks perfect!  Enjoy


----------



## walk-unafraid

rm_petite said:


> Congrats!





JOJA said:


> Congratulations!!! The size looks perfect!  Enjoy



Thanks!  My wrist is still getting used to it - it is heavier than I had anticipated.  I just can't stop looking at it.


----------



## JOJA

walk-unafraid said:


> Thanks!  My wrist is still getting used to it - it is heavier than I had anticipated.  I just can't stop looking at it.



It took about a month for me to get used to it on my wrist.  I had never worn jewelry 24/7 and always took everything off as soon as I got in the house.   Now if I take off my love it feels totally weird and find myself constantly feeling my wrist for it.

After having mine just about a year, I still smile every time I glance at my wrist.  It truly makes me happy and I love the fact that I can't just take it off whenever.  The times I have taken it off were because I had to have it off.  

Wear it in good health!!


----------



## erinrose

Hello everyone, I am so badly wanting a love bracelet in yellow gold but there is an issue. I have a tiny wrist, I mean kid sized and the smallest size (16) slides up and down my wrist which I´m not loving. It  is such an investment and I want to wear it 24/7 but I feel like it´s too big for me to wear comfortably everyday. Do you think it is something I´ll get used to or will it just bother me to the point where I won´t wear it. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## rengb6

erinrose said:


> Hello everyone, I am so badly wanting a love bracelet in yellow gold but there is an issue. I have a tiny wrist, I mean kid sized and the smallest size (16) slides up and down my wrist which I´m not loving. It  is such an investment and I want to wear it 24/7 but I feel like it´s too big for me to wear comfortably everyday. Do you think it is something I´ll get used to or will it just bother me to the point where I won´t wear it. Any thoughts or suggestions?



Cartier makes a size 15 if your willing to pay the percentage increase. I think it's either 20% or 30%. May I ask how small your wrist is? I'm a 5.25 and am worried about it fitting as well.


----------



## erinrose

rengb6 said:


> Cartier makes a size 15 if your willing to pay the percentage increase. I think it's either 20% or 30%. May I ask how small your wrist is? I'm a 5.25 and am worried about it fitting as well.



Really, would you have to special order the 15? 

Roughly 5 inches. Small I know.


----------



## JOJA

erinrose said:


> Hello everyone, I am so badly wanting a love bracelet in yellow gold but there is an issue. I have a tiny wrist, I mean kid sized and the smallest size (16) slides up and down my wrist which I´m not loving. It  is such an investment and I want to wear it 24/7 but I feel like it´s too big for me to wear comfortably everyday. Do you think it is something I´ll get used to or will it just bother me to the point where I won´t wear it. Any thoughts or suggestions?



Try the size 16 cuff.  The cuff fits a bit smaller than the bracelet


----------



## erinrose

JOJA said:


> Try the size 16 cuff.  The cuff fits a bit smaller than the bracelet




Thanks for the tip! I´ll be sure to try it on.


Do you know how secure it is on the wrist? Don´t want it to fall off


----------



## wendy_bruin

erinrose said:


> Really, would you have to special order the 15?
> 
> Roughly 5 inches. Small I know.




My wrist is about 5.25 inches and I wear a size 16. I was told there would be a premium for special order on the size 15 as well. Decided to spend the extra on diamonds rather than the more fitted size.


----------



## Dilostyle

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks ! Yes there are size 16 & size 17, normally I wear a narrow leather bracelet between them to prevent 17 from sliding over .



Thanks so much for answering.  Another question  what kind is your leather bracelet?  also, is it the same size as your 16 or 17 ?   Thanks so much


----------



## JOJA

erinrose said:


> Thanks for the tip! I´ll be sure to try it on.
> 
> 
> Do you know how secure it is on the wrist? Don´t want it to fall off



It is very secure.  The size 16 has a very small opening and feels very secure on the wrist.
I would definitely recommend you try the 16 cuff in store.


----------



## dst10spr97

I think I've found my inspiration! I'm working on my PhD in Accounting which has been a long road, particularly since I had a baby in the middle of it. I'm hoping to be finished by next summer so I was thinking what do I want to give myself as a graduation gift? hmmmm  I'm a jewelry and handbag girl so it was between the two, then it clicked. I can get the Cartier Love Bracelet I've been drooling over!! Now if that doesn't motivate me to finish! LOL I'm thinking of getting a pre-owned however if I can find a nice one. Who purchased theirs pre-owned? What should I look for to make sure I don't purchase a fake I I go the pre-owned route?  I need to go into a boutique and see the up close and try one on. I have small wrists.


----------



## s.s. alexandra

Hi girls,
I am *hoping* to get the plain RG ring to match my bracelet for my graduation in approx one month - can anyone give me any details on how much the price of this is set to increase? I was recently quoted $1910 AUD, which is about $1750 USD I think, and am wondering if this is the increased price or not.
Any help would be appreciated! Cartier is thin on the ground here in AUS...


----------



## westcoastgal

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 2547776
> 
> 
> I'm debating between a
> 
> 1) WG 4diamond Love bracelet , or
> 
> 2) WG Love cuff .
> 
> Apologies for the huge pic, don't know how to it smaller .


I vote for the WG bracelet!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Dilostyle said:


> Thanks so much for answering.  Another question  what kind is your leather bracelet?  also, is it the same size as your 16 or 17 ?   Thanks so much



You are most welcome. The leather bracelet is the Hermes micro Rivale size XS. It measures 16.5cm .


----------



## mad_for_chanel

westcoastgal said:


> I vote for the WG bracelet!



Thanks Westcoastgal! I'm leaning towards that too. The extra bling is important especially for those times when I want to wear the WG on its own.


----------



## walk-unafraid

JOJA said:


> It took about a month for me to get used to it on my wrist.  I had never worn jewelry 24/7 and always took everything off as soon as I got in the house.   Now if I take off my love it feels totally weird and find myself constantly feeling my wrist for it.
> 
> After having mine just about a year, I still smile every time I glance at my wrist.  It truly makes me happy and I love the fact that I can't just take it off whenever.  The times I have taken it off were because I had to have it off.
> 
> Wear it in good health!!



I've only had it since Friday and it already feels smoother and less jarring as it moves on my wrist.  I love how it feels warm to the touch, too.


----------



## walk-unafraid

dst10spr97 said:


> I think I've found my inspiration! I'm working on my PhD in Accounting which has been a long road, particularly since I had a baby in the middle of it. I'm hoping to be finished by next summer so I was thinking what do I want to give myself as a graduation gift? hmmmm  I'm a jewelry and handbag girl so it was between the two, then it clicked. I can get the Cartier Love Bracelet I've been drooling over!! Now if that doesn't motivate me to finish! LOL I'm thinking of getting a pre-owned however if I can find a nice one. Who purchased theirs pre-owned? What should I look for to make sure I don't purchase a fake I I go the pre-owned route?  I need to go into a boutique and see the up close and try one on. I have small wrists.



I can help you with part of this!  I bought mine on the secondary market, but it had never been worn.  

Authenticate4U can verify the authenticity of the markings on a jewelry piece, but (obviously) not the gold content.  I had them check the one I bought and they believed it to be genuine, so when I got it I had a local jeweler test the gold content to verify that it is, in fact, real gold.

I hope this helps!


----------



## ChaneLisette

erinrose said:


> Hello everyone, I am so badly wanting a love bracelet in yellow gold but there is an issue. I have a tiny wrist, I mean kid sized and the smallest size (16) slides up and down my wrist which I´m not loving. It  is such an investment and I want to wear it 24/7 but I feel like it´s too big for me to wear comfortably everyday. Do you think it is something I´ll get used to or will it just bother me to the point where I won´t wear it. Any thoughts or suggestions?



My wrist is under 5" and I wear a size 16 Love. It does twirl around my wrist and it does slide up my arm quite a bit but I am totally used to it now. I keep hearing about a special order size 15 and would have ordered that if possible because I did want a slim fit. I had called several boutiques and was told by all that this was not possible so I went with the 16. I have had mine since last May and have not taken it off since.


----------



## oh_BOY

Has anyone heard anything new regarding the price increase?


----------



## dst10spr97

walk-unafraid said:


> I can help you with part of this!  I bought mine on the secondary market, but it had never been worn.
> 
> Authenticate4U can verify the authenticity of the markings on a jewelry piece, but (obviously) not the gold content.  I had them check the one I bought and they believed it to be genuine, so when I got it I had a local jeweler test the gold content to verify that it is, in fact, real gold.
> 
> I hope this helps!



Yes it does. I have received good service from them on Authenticating a purse. The good thing is I have access to a Cartier boutique if need be.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

walk-unafraid said:


> Here's the picture. ..  I measured for an 18 but got the 19 instead since it is hot here so much of the year and I hate feeling constrained.  If I ever lose all the weight I need to  I may have to downsize, but until then, I'm over the moon!



Congrats! 19 looks very good on you. Enjoy it!


----------



## JOJA

MY SA just emailed me ~ price increase is May 1 (in USA).  She didn't mention how much.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

JOJA said:


> MY SA just emailed me ~ price increase is May 1 (in USA).  She didn't mention how much.



Thanks! Very good info. Another month at least is better than April 1st, which is what I expected.


----------



## Lots love

mad_for_chanel said:


> With just one Love, I could pass through the airport security without a hitch. Not sure if it's as easy with 2 Loves.




Oh ok thank you for answering me. Good to know well they both look amazing on you


----------



## lizz66

If my wrist is 6.75 inches, am I better off going for the 18,19 or 20? Unfortunately with the price increase happening, I might have to get it without trying it on first.  

A year ago  I was at a store and tried on the sizer but they wouldn't let me try on any actual bracelets and I can't remember what sizer I tried


----------



## Lots love

lizz66 said:


> If my wrist is 6.75 inches, am I better off going for the 18,19 or 20? Unfortunately with the price increase happening, I might have to get it without trying it on first.
> 
> A year ago  I was at a store and tried on the sizer but they wouldn't let me try on any actual bracelets and I can't remember what sizer I tried




If you shop on line you can exchange it if it doesn't fit u also I'm close to your size I went with 18 u hope this helps you out good luck


----------



## Dilostyle

mad_for_chanel said:


> You are most welcome. The leather bracelet is the Hermes micro Rivale size XS. It measures 16.5cm .



Oh great to know.  My first love is a WG17 and I found that it runs a little large so my second is a YG16.  I want to wear them together but found that the 17 slides over the 16.  Its nice to see that I am able to wear both.  You also have a clic-clac, do you ever try it between your loves?  Ive been wanting a clic-clac forever and it would give me a beautiful reason to jump and get one!!!!!! also, your collection is so heavenly


----------



## Jascubby

Hi all, 

Does anyone know the price of the plain Love Bracelet in japan airport Duty free boutique? TIA!


----------



## dst10spr97

Could somebody explain the difference between the old and the new clasps (if I'm using the correct wording) on the love Bracelets? I came upon a thread about them falling off and that terrified me!


----------



## tinasunshiinek

oh_BOY said:


> Has anyone heard anything new regarding the price increase?


It will take place on the 21st of April, not May the 1st.  It will be a 8-10% increase.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

dst10spr97 said:


> Could somebody explain the difference between the old and the new clasps (if I'm using the correct wording) on the love Bracelets? I came upon a thread about them falling off and that terrified me!


It's not going to fall off.  Just tighten it every 2 weeks; and after about 3 months, every month or so.


----------



## ChaneLisette

dst10spr97 said:


> Could somebody explain the difference between the old and the new clasps (if I'm using the correct wording) on the love Bracelets? I came upon a thread about them falling off and that terrified me!



I bought mine last May and have only had to tighten it once. It definitely is secure and I have never had any problems with it.


----------



## Harpertoo

with the old system the screws are stand alone fully removable screws. on the new system the 2 screws are integrated into a portion of the bracelet. with the old system the screws were occasionally lost and needed to be replaced at owners expense. with the new, apparently some have had issues with the screws coming loose, and a least one person on this board lost a bracelet. 
I have had mine, with the new system, for almost a year and no tightening required. I did however fully insure the bracelet and will not hesitate to claim on my insurance should I ever lose it.
I know if you google the systems you'll find a more complete visual explanation.


----------



## sooyang

dst10spr97 said:


> Could somebody explain the difference between the old and the new clasps (if I'm using the correct wording) on the love Bracelets? I came upon a thread about them falling off and that terrified me!


I got mine(new screw system) about a month ago.  I had an SA put it on for me.  she screwed the bracelet on reeeeaaaaly tight.  I tightened one of the screws a little more the next day.  Since then, I visually checked the screws every day but they haven't become loose yet. At ALL. So I wouldn't worry.


----------



## jssl1688

u can see the difference here.


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey there!
Yes I was one of the unlucky few who lost her bracelet (new style). The problem is the screws don't actually have to come all the way out for the bracelet to fall off, AND it can be mostly one screw that does it. In fact I think if one was really loose and the other was not perfectly tight it could still wiggle off. With the old ones, you could lose one screw completely and the bracelet would still stay on tight as long as the other one didn't ALSO come out completely.  With the new ones they are easier to lose b/c they only really have to be loose, not lose a screw. 

Hard to explain but yeah.... apparently it's not SUPER common but Cartier did tell me it was a "known issue" with the new ones. I have been wearing an "old" one for 3 years or so and it NEVER comes loose - my new lost one was only a few weeks old!!


----------



## mlbags

I've worn mine, the one with the new screw system, since a year and a half ago. Happy to report that I have not had any problems since the bangle was put on when my husband paid for it in the boutique. I did allow the SA to tighten it with LockTight (I believe that's the name) as I intend to wear it 24/7. I've occasionally taken out the screwdriver to tighten it but had never noticed it coming looser/loosen. I love my Love and had no regrets.


----------



## lafemmenikita

Mine loosens occasionally. I get plenty of warning because there's a "grinding" sensation and noise. Tightening it on the go with a fingernail does the trick. I've had it 2 years.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Could someone clarify if the love cuff is discontinued already? I happened to go in my local cartier boutique today to try the love bracelet or cuff which I am debating between, but a sa said the cuff is discontined. Is this true? Wondering cus I still see it on cartier website. TIA.


----------



## Chanelconvert

sugarplumpurse said:


> Could someone clarify if the love cuff is discontinued already? I happened to go in my local cartier boutique today to try the love bracelet or cuff which I am debating between, but a sa said the cuff is discontined. Is this true? Wondering cus I still see it on cartier website. TIA.



That is not true. I've just put a deposit on one. Th cuff is very popular and it's always out of stock.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Chanelconvert said:


> That is not true. I've just put a deposit on one. Th cuff is very popular and it's always out of stock.



Thank you for your reply. I don't know why the sa said so. She could've just said it is out of stock..maybe she doesn't want me to have another option of  the love cuff so wishes me just buying the love bangle ..hmmm.


----------



## Chanelconvert

sugarplumpurse said:


> Thank you for your reply. I don't know why the sa said so. She could've just said it is out of stock..maybe she doesn't want me to have another option of  the love cuff so wishes me just buying the love bangle ..hmmm.



Exactly. My SA as good as she is wanted to charge me the new price because she have to order the cuff. I have to kick up a stink as to get it for the pre-increase price.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Chanelconvert said:


> Exactly. My SA as good as she is wanted to charge me the new price because she have to order the cuff. I have to kick up a stink as to get it for the pre-increase price.



I pm'ed you.


----------



## Chanelconvert

sugarplumpurse said:


> I pm'ed you.



I've replied. Just ask for the manager and make sure you tell them how the SA misinformed you about the cuff being discontinued.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Chanelconvert said:


> I've replied. Just ask for the manager and make sure you tell them how the SA misinformed you about the cuff being discontinued.



Thank you for your advice.


----------



## anne1218

Ladies, may I present you my new jewelry member. The LOVE bangle. After 1 yr of lurking on eBay and got 3 fake ones, my hubby surprised me this on our 12 yrs anniversary. I didn't ask for diamond, just a plain yellow gold one but what the heck, I'll take this too


----------



## chinggay

^Congrats! Looks good on you!


----------



## lizz66

walk-unafraid said:


> Here's the picture. ..  I measured for an 18 but got the 19 instead since it is hot here so much of the year and I hate feeling constrained.  If I ever lose all the weight I need to  I may have to downsize, but until then, I'm over the moon!



Can I ask how large your wrist is?  I am also debating between a 18 and 19.

THANKS!


----------



## anne1218

chinggay said:


> ^Congrats! Looks good on you!


Thank you. I think it does take a bit to get use to as I feel
It's really hugging I was gonna go exchange it for a 17 but my husband thinks that's how it should fit and it shouldn't roll around


----------



## smalls

Chanelconvert said:


> Exactly. My SA as good as she is wanted to charge me the new price because she have to order the cuff. I have to kick up a stink as to get it for the pre-increase price.



Do you know what the post increase price will be on the cuff?  I tried one on yesterday at the boutique and thought it looked really nice on.  It left some red marks on my wrist when the sa removed it, but I think she pulled it off me at a wider point on my wrist so it kind of scraped the skin.


----------



## FL043

i'm still debating between the cuff and bangle, i really like the cuff because i can take it off easily unlike the bangle, but the bangle feels more secure doesn't it? 
does anyone wear the cuff 24/7? feedback needed.. TIA


----------



## Chanelconvert

smalls said:


> Do you know what the post increase price will be on the cuff?  I tried one on yesterday at the boutique and thought it looked really nice on.  It left some red marks on my wrist when the sa removed it, but I think she pulled it off me at a wider point on my wrist so it kind of scraped the skin.



Hi smalls. In Australia it is will be $5650. The cuff is beautiful and have the option of bein taken off. My SA sort of pull it wide and I barely felt it when she remove it off me. It Would also be easier if you're doing it yourself because you'll figure out a way of removing it. If you're in Australia, you can lay by it for 6 months. Good luck and please post photos when, and if yu decide to get it.


----------



## Suzie

anne1218 said:


> Ladies, may I present you my new jewelry member. The LOVE bangle. After 1 yr of lurking on eBay and got 3 fake ones, my hubby surprised me this on our 12 yrs anniversary. I didn't ask for diamond, just a plain yellow gold one but what the heck, I'll take this too



Congratulations, what a beauty!


----------



## Lots love

I'm so happy for you I know you want  for so long wear it good health to Anna1218


----------



## Lots love

anne1218 said:


> Ladies, may I present you my new jewelry member. The LOVE bangle. After 1 yr of lurking on eBay and got 3 fake ones, my hubby surprised me this on our 12 yrs anniversary. I didn't ask for diamond, just a plain yellow gold one but what the heck, I'll take this too




What size did u get


----------



## walk-unafraid

lizz66 said:


> Can I ask how large your wrist is?  I am also debating between a 18 and 19.
> 
> THANKS!



My wrist is right at 6.75 inches.  An 18 would probably have fit fine, but I hate things that are tight and restrictive feeling.  The 19 has plenty of "give" and moves easily up and down my wrist from here







to here






on my chubby little wrist.  

I hope this helps.  Good luck with your selection!


----------



## anne1218

Lots love said:


> What size did u get


It was a16


----------



## smalls

Chanelconvert said:


> Hi smalls. In Australia it is will be $5650. The cuff is beautiful and have the option of bein taken off. My SA sort of pull it wide and I barely felt it when she remove it off me. It Would also be easier if you're doing it yourself because you'll figure out a way of removing it. If you're in Australia, you can lay by it for 6 months. Good luck and please post photos when, and if yu decide to get it.



Thanks so much for the info!  I am in the US.  I agree if I got one it would probably be much easier and less painful to remove it on my own.  I loved the rose gold cuff on my skin but have a lot of yellow gold jewelry so am not sure which I am leaning towards more or if I can make it happen.  I hope to get one though!


----------



## Chanelconvert

smalls said:


> Thanks so much for the info!  I am in the US.  I agree if I got one it would probably be much easier and less painful to remove it on my own.  I loved the rose gold cuff on my skin but have a lot of yellow gold jewelry so am not sure which I am leaning towards more or if I can make it happen.  I hope to get one though!



I'm sure it would look good on you whichever one you choose. GL.


----------



## lizz66

Candice0985 said:


> my new 4 diamond RG love with my trinity silk bracelet (I just changed the cord today to dark purple) and tiffany dbty. I'm so in love with my love bracelet now!!! all feeling of guilt are washed away by rose gold and sparkles  I love my dad! he deserves the biggest hug ever! I keep teasing him and telling him if he keeps up with these sort of presents he'll get the good diapers when he's older.
> View attachment 1960116


CandaceSo sorry to bother you again but can you tell me if this is your bigger or smaller bracelet?  THANKS for how helpful you have been!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Candice0985

lizz66 said:


> CandaceSo sorry to bother you again but can you tell me if this is your bigger or smaller bracelet?  THANKS for how helpful you have been!!!
> 
> Thanks!



this is my smaller bracelet, the size 19


----------



## mad_for_chanel

surfergirljen said:


> Hey there!
> Yes I was one of the unlucky few who lost her bracelet (new style). The problem is the screws don't actually have to come all the way out for the bracelet to fall off, AND it can be mostly one screw that does it. In fact I think if one was really loose and the other was not perfectly tight it could still wiggle off. With the old ones, you could lose one screw completely and the bracelet would still stay on tight as long as the other one didn't ALSO come out completely.  With the new ones they are easier to lose b/c they only really have to be loose, not lose a screw.
> 
> Hard to explain but yeah.... apparently it's not SUPER common but Cartier did tell me it was a "known issue" with the new ones. I have been wearing an "old" one for 3 years or so and it NEVER comes loose - my new lost one was only a few weeks old!!



My rainbow bracelet was nearly lost the first week I wore it. DH & I were attending a Tiffany event, to watch the great gatsby movie premier . That evening I wore 2 love bracelets, and thank God DH noticed that the rainbow 's screw had come loose. Am so grateful that DH was alert & helped avert a tragedy ! I'm paranoid about losing them so tighten them weekly.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

FL043 said:


> i'm still debating between the cuff and bangle, i really like the cuff because i can take it off easily unlike the bangle, but the bangle feels more secure doesn't it?
> does anyone wear the cuff 24/7? feedback needed.. TIA


They both feel very secure.  It takes an arm and a leg to get your hand to fit in the cuff, once it fits, bam it's stuck.  The opening is not that large, like there is NO way it will fall off.  If anything, the bangle will fall from the screw getting loose faster than the cuff will fall off.  The cuff cannot simply slip off, it's not possible, since it takes arm work to get the cuff on.  I have the bracelet, but here are some pros and cons if you would like:

Bracelet-
Pro: 1) Original style/meaning 2) May be 'cuter' to some.
Con: 1) Always stuck on you 2) You have to tighten it every once in a while and keep your eye on it to make sure the screws aren't loose 3) More expensive than the cuff 4) Gold can get damaged from chlorine shower water (unless you have a filtered shower head like me) 5) If you have a very tiny wrist the cuff fits tighter and nicer than the smallest size in the bracelet.
Cuff-
Pro: 1) Cheaper than the bracelet 2) You can remove it whenever you please (especially when sleeping or showering) 3) If you tan, like me, you don't have to worry about unscrewing it off every other week to tan 4) If you have a very tiny wrist the cuff fits tighter and nicer than the smallest size in the bracelet 5) It won't get damaged by shower water overtime due to chlorine (unless you have a filtered shower head). 
Con: 1) It is not the original style/meaning

I purchased mine a week ago, and thought about it for months, and did massive research.  I had my SA get both the cuff and bracelet for my visit.  I evaluated it very carefully and went with the bracelet.  If you need any more information, please let me know, I am more than willing to give my input.  This forum was SO HELPFUL when deciding what to get and what to do.  However, I still felt like it was missing some things I wanted to know about; so please let me know.  I did so much research and saw both in person, I may be of some potential help.


----------



## FL043

tinasunshiinek said:


> They both feel very secure.  It takes an arm and a leg to get your hand to fit in the cuff, once it fits, bam it's stuck.  The opening is not that large, like there is NO way it will fall off.  If anything, the bangle will fall from the screw getting loose faster than the cuff will fall off.  The cuff cannot simply slip off, it's not possible, since it takes arm work to get the cuff on.  I have the bracelet, but here are some pros and cons if you would like:
> 
> Bracelet-
> Pro: 1) Original style/meaning 2) May be 'cuter' to some.
> Con: 1) Always stuck on you 2) You have to tighten it every once in a while and keep your eye on it to make sure the screws aren't loose 3) More expensive than the cuff 4) Gold can get damaged from chlorine shower water (unless you have a filtered shower head like me) 5) If you have a very tiny wrist the cuff fits tighter and nicer than the smallest size in the bracelet.
> Cuff-
> Pro: 1) Cheaper than the bracelet 2) You can remove it whenever you please (especially when sleeping or showering) 3) If you tan, like me, you don't have to worry about unscrewing it off every other week to tan 4) If you have a very tiny wrist the cuff fits tighter and nicer than the smallest size in the bracelet 5) It won't get damaged by shower water overtime due to chlorine (unless you have a filtered shower head).
> Con: 1) It is not the original style/meaning
> 
> I purchased mine a week ago, and thought about it for months, and did massive research.  I had my SA get both the cuff and bracelet for my visit.  I evaluated it very carefully and went with the bracelet.  If you need any more information, please let me know, I am more than willing to give my input.  This forum was SO HELPFUL when deciding what to get and what to do.  However, I still felt like it was missing some things I wanted to know about; so please let me know.  I did so much research and saw both in person, I may be of some potential help.



Your feedback was really helpful, thank youu!! 
I probably will get the cuff.
Is it hard to get the cuff in the store? If they didn't have it, i will pay the new pricee :o


----------



## tinasunshiinek

FL043 said:


> Your feedback was really helpful, thank youu!!
> I probably will get the cuff.
> Is it hard to get the cuff in the store? If they didn't have it, i will pay the new pricee :o


What size are you?


----------



## FL043

tinasunshiinek said:


> What size are you?



I think its around size 16 or 17


----------



## tinasunshiinek

Do you know your wrist measurement?  Let me know if you do.

My wrist measures 5 1/2 inches, which is VERY tiny.  Therefore, I was automatically sized to be a 16.  If you're a 16, there was only 3 in the country left for the CUFF.  The bracelet, they had many.  My SA somehow got her hands on 1 for me to try, so that was about 1 week ago.  I am almost positive there are none left for 16, since people were trying to put deposits on it before the price increase.


----------



## smalls

tinasunshiinek said:


> They both feel very secure.  It takes an arm and a leg to get your hand to fit in the cuff, once it fits, bam it's stuck.  The opening is not that large, like there is NO way it will fall off.  If anything, the bangle will fall from the screw getting loose faster than the cuff will fall off.  The cuff cannot simply slip off, it's not possible, since it takes arm work to get the cuff on.  I have the bracelet, but here are some pros and cons if you would like:
> 
> Bracelet-
> Pro: 1) Original style/meaning 2) May be 'cuter' to some.
> Con: 1) Always stuck on you 2) You have to tighten it every once in a while and keep your eye on it to make sure the screws aren't loose 3) More expensive than the cuff 4) Gold can get damaged from chlorine shower water (unless you have a filtered shower head like me) 5) If you have a very tiny wrist the cuff fits tighter and nicer than the smallest size in the bracelet.
> Cuff-
> Pro: 1) Cheaper than the bracelet 2) You can remove it whenever you please (especially when sleeping or showering) 3) If you tan, like me, you don't have to worry about unscrewing it off every other week to tan 4) If you have a very tiny wrist the cuff fits tighter and nicer than the smallest size in the bracelet 5) It won't get damaged by shower water overtime due to chlorine (unless you have a filtered shower head).
> Con: 1) It is not the original style/meaning
> 
> I purchased mine a week ago, and thought about it for months, and did massive research.  I had my SA get both the cuff and bracelet for my visit.  I evaluated it very carefully and went with the bracelet.  If you need any more information, please let me know, I am more than willing to give my input.  This forum was SO HELPFUL when deciding what to get and what to do.  However, I still felt like it was missing some things I wanted to know about; so please let me know.  I did so much research and saw both in person, I may be of some potential help.



Thank you for this!  This is very helpful since I was trying to decide between the two and had been searching this thread the past couple days to find the pros and cons.  I had also read about how the cuff in a 16 fits tighter than a bracelet in a 16 so that is a factor. I tried on the cuff in store and agree there is no way it would fall off if it fits properly.  It took the sa prying it off my wrist to get it off and left a huge scratch/red mark that stayed for a good 8 hours.  I literally had skin scraped some off.  I think it will be must easier in the future if I get the cuff I will learn to remove it the best way myself.  I think it was removed at a bony/thicker part of my wrist hence the scrape since it went on without issue.  In the end why did you pick the bracelet over the cuff was it due to the meaning of it?  My husband prefers the bracelet style due to that.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

smalls said:


> Thank you for this!  This is very helpful since I was trying to decide between the two and had been searching this thread the past couple days to find the pros and cons.  I had also read about how the cuff in a 16 fits tighter than a bracelet in a 16 so that is a factor. I tried on the cuff in store and agree there is no way it would fall off if it fits properly.  It took the sa prying it off my wrist to get it off and left a huge scratch/red mark that stayed for a good 8 hours.  I literally had skin scraped some off.  I think it will be must easier in the future if I get the cuff I will learn to remove it the best way myself.  I think it was removed at a bony/thicker part of my wrist hence the scrape since it went on without issue.  In the end why did you pick the bracelet over the cuff was it due to the meaning of it?  My husband prefers the bracelet style due to that.


Hey Smalls!

I'm glad my post was helpful.  I experienced the same thing as you, it took days to find pros and cons and there weren't many posts about it.  I had the cuff on my left hand, and the bracelet on my right.  I just picked one, and decided to go for the bracelet since that's was the original meaning of it.  I should also mention, I was buying it for myself, so maybe it defeats the purpose in a sense?  Either way, I just went with the bracelet, but the cuff was absolutely gorgeous as well.  Although more people say get the bracelet, I still think the cuff is a beauty, and it did fit much nicer than the bracelet.  I did however go to a yoga store the day after and buy a wrist band. I put it over the bracelet when I am at work typing, or doing house work.  It is a nice way to keep it shiny longer, since it does not come off like the cuff.  The cuff definitely has much more pros, but I guess the bracelet is the original so it all depends on what you really like.  But, I can definitely say that if your hands are as tiny as mine, the cuff does fit nicer. 

Let me know if I can help out in any other way


----------



## FL043

tinasunshiinek said:


> Do you know your wrist measurement?  Let me know if you do.
> 
> My wrist measures 5 1/2 inches, which is VERY tiny.  Therefore, I was automatically sized to be a 16.  If you're a 16, there was only 3 in the country left for the CUFF.  The bracelet, they had many.  My SA somehow got her hands on 1 for me to try, so that was about 1 week ago.  I am almost positive there are none left for 16, since people were trying to put deposits on it before the price increase.



6 to 6 1/2 inch
Its making me nervous to hear that lol.. i should really contact the SA in LA soon,although i doubt they have it in stock..


----------



## tinasunshiinek

FL043 said:


> 6 to 6 1/2 inch
> Its making me nervous to hear that lol.. i should really contact the SA in LA soon,although i doubt they have it in stock..


Hmm, you may actually be a 17, so MAYBE they may have those in stock.  The price increase is getting near, so call Rodeo and see what can be done.


----------



## smalls

tinasunshiinek said:


> Hey Smalls!
> 
> I'm glad my post was helpful.  I experienced the same thing as you, it took days to find pros and cons and there weren't many posts about it.  I had the cuff on my left hand, and the bracelet on my right.  I just picked one, and decided to go for the bracelet since that's was the original meaning of it.  I should also mention, I was buying it for myself, so maybe it defeats the purpose in a sense?  Either way, I just went with the bracelet, but the cuff was absolutely gorgeous as well.  Although more people say get the bracelet, I still think the cuff is a beauty, and it did fit much nicer than the bracelet.  I did however go to a yoga store the day after and buy a wrist band. I put it over the bracelet when I am at work typing, or doing house work.  It is a nice way to keep it shiny longer, since it does not come off like the cuff.  The cuff definitely has much more pros, but I guess the bracelet is the original so it all depends on what you really like.  But, I can definitely say that if your hands are as tiny as mine, the cuff does fit nicer.
> 
> Let me know if I can help out in any other way



Awesome!  Thanks so much.  My right wrist which I will probably wear the bracelet on is about the same as yours just under 5.5".  I am right handed and my left wrist is very small at a little under 5.2".  I tried  on the 16 on my right wrist and it fit great.  I am really leaning towards the cuff.  I will post here once I decide for sure.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

smalls said:


> Awesome!  Thanks so much.  My right wrist which I will probably wear the bracelet on is about the same as yours just under 5.5".  I am right handed and my left wrist is very small at a little under 5.2".  I tried  on the 16 on my right wrist and it fit great.  I am really leaning towards the cuff.  I will post here once I decide for sure.


I went with my left hand, since I wear my watch on my right hand (I know weird).  Plus, my right is the dominant hand, so it is better to wear the bracelet on the less-dominant hand.  Did you ever try on the bracelet one?


----------



## smalls

tinasunshiinek said:


> I went with my left hand, since I wear my watch on my right hand (I know weird).  Plus, my right is the dominant hand, so it is better to wear the bracelet on the less-dominant hand.  Did you ever try on the bracelet one?



I didn't.  I only tried on the cuff and the chain bracelet that was a chain with the 2 little rings.  I actually thought I wanted the chain bracelet going into the store but then tried on the cuff and loved it.  I felt bad since I had already taken some time looking and there were people waiting for assistance (I waited 20 minutes before I was helped).  I should have tried the bracelet in retrospect just to see how it feels.  I am very used to cuff style bracelets in general though since that is what a majority of my bracelets are so think it would be more comfortable on me since that is what my wrists are used to wearing.  I wear my watch on the left hand since it feels weird if I try to wear one on my right.  Also since my left wrist is smaller than my right some of my watches don't fit my right wrist since they were sized for my left.  I think the cuff or bracelet would look nice stacked with a watch but am worried if it may scratch up my watch so wanted to put them on separate wrists.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

smalls said:


> I didn't.  I only tried on the cuff and the chain bracelet that was a chain with the 2 little rings.  I actually thought I wanted the chain bracelet going into the store but then tried on the cuff and loved it.  I felt bad since I had already taken some time looking and there were people waiting for assistance (I waited 20 minutes before I was helped).  I should have tried the bracelet in retrospect just to see how it feels.  I am very used to cuff style bracelets in general though since that is what a majority of my bracelets are so think it would be more comfortable on me since that is what my wrists are used to wearing.  I wear my watch on the left hand since it feels weird if I try to wear one on my right.  Also since my left wrist is smaller than my right some of my watches don't fit my right wrist since they were sized for my left.  I think the cuff or bracelet would look nice stacked with a watch but am worried if it may scratch up my watch so wanted to put them on separate wrists.


You should definitely put them on separate wrists, because it will scratch up almost instantly.  You shouldn't feel bad, it's a big purchase so try it on a million times if you need to.  I went in ready to buy the cuff, but I made sure my SA had both the cuff and bracelet waiting there for me.  Last minute, I decided to go for the bracelet.  Just make sure you really try it on and see how they all look and feel.  Although the bracelet is slightly bigger than the cuff, it still feels amazing on my wrist - it's not ridiculously big.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

T


----------



## FL043

tinasunshiinek said:


> T



Love it!!!


----------



## tinasunshiinek

Here is a pix for you:


----------



## tinasunshiinek

FL043 said:


> Love it!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## smalls

tinasunshiinek said:


> Here is a pix for you:



Looks beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## tinasunshiinek

smalls said:


> Looks beautiful!  Congrats!


Thank you! If you ever need more info, let me know


----------



## cartierlovee

so obsessed with the way Kylie Jenner stacks hers. But i kinda also like it when people wear just one i think it sends the meaning better. If you wear just one tho it is cuter when its tighter and YG.


----------



## smalls

tinasunshiinek said:


> Thank you! If you ever need more info, let me know



Thanks again!  I decided to go with the yellow gold cuff!  I can't wait to get it.  Now I have my eye on a matching ring.


----------



## lizz66

Any right handers wear their bracelets on their right hand??? I have a BB watch that I wear on my left hand so plan to wear the love on my right hand but wondering if it will get in the way for typing and what not..Would love to hear your experience?  Was it a pain or do you just get used to it?  THANKS!


----------



## NicoleLV

lizz66 said:


> Any right handers wear their bracelets on their right hand??? I have a BB watch that I wear on my left hand so plan to wear the love on my right hand but wondering if it will get in the way for typing and what not..Would love to hear your experience?  Was it a pain or do you just get used to it?  THANKS!




I wear two loves on my right hand and am right handed. When I got engaged in 2003 I started wearing my watch on my right since I felt like I had too much jewelry on my left. I think that kinda prepared me for having something there all the time. I sized to a 16 (my wrist is approx 6 and 1/8 inches), but got 18's for a looser fit and they move quite a bit. When I write or type I slide them up my arm a little and then they don't get in the way. I will stack my watches with them sometimes, but I've been wearing my watch back on my left mostly now. 

Hope this helps?!!


----------



## tinasunshiinek

smalls said:


> Thanks again!  I decided to go with the yellow gold cuff!  I can't wait to get it.  Now I have my eye on a matching ring.


I have the ring as well! Please send a pix here when you get it.  I want to see it on you


----------



## tinasunshiinek

lizz66 said:


> Any right handers wear their bracelets on their right hand??? I have a BB watch that I wear on my left hand so plan to wear the love on my right hand but wondering if it will get in the way for typing and what not..Would love to hear your experience?  Was it a pain or do you just get used to it?  THANKS!


I wear mine on my left hand, and I work in a corporate office where I type for 8 hours/day.  You cannot get "used" to it.  It will 1) Make a lot of noise in an office 2) Always bother you from freely typing 3) Scratch up very badly. Things I do/suggest: 1) Our office is cold, so I typically always wear a jacket and cover the bracelet with it - which makes it completely easy to type.  2) I also bought a wrist band from a yoga store I put over it when I am not going to be wearing a long sleeve, and it is beyond comfortable.  For instance, when I am doing housework, I put the wrist band on, and completely forget it's even there.  if I don't have it on, it'll just bang everywhere. Some people say they're "used" to it, and some people push it up on their arm...Personally, I cannot get used to it when typing for 8 hours, or doing housework.  Plus, if you want to keep it nice and clean, try to just get a wrist band; it's very comfortable.  Let me know if you have any questions, and I hope this helped you.


----------



## CKT

Wristbands and long sleeves are great ideas... i push them higher up my arm when im typing (i have really tiny wrist about 13.5?) i think the 2 bracelets clashing against one another whenever i move my arm bugs me moreee


----------



## CHL

Does e-Cartier charge sales tax to WA residents?


----------



## goldengirl123

CHL said:


> Does e-Cartier charge sales tax to WA residents?


Nope. I think it's because we don't have a Cartier store in our state.


----------



## vogued out

CHL said:


> Does e-Cartier charge sales tax to WA residents?


We have a cartier store in MD and I never got charged tax, plus shipping is free, best discovery ever!


----------



## mcpro

just want to share 

Just got back from engraving soooo.....sparkling shine ....all  scratch are gone yay!


----------



## CHL

goldengirl123 said:


> Nope. I think it's because we don't have a Cartier store in our state.





vogued out said:


> We have a cartier store in MD and I never got charged tax, plus shipping is free, best discovery ever!



Thank you so much! I just placed an order for the Love bracelet!!


----------



## lizz66

tinasunshiinek said:


> I wear mine on my left hand, and I work in a corporate office where I type for 8 hours/day.  You cannot get "used" to it.  It will 1) Make a lot of noise in an office 2) Always bother you from freely typing 3) Scratch up very badly. Things I do/suggest: 1) Our office is cold, so I typically always wear a jacket and cover the bracelet with it - which makes it completely easy to type.  2) I also bought a wrist band from a yoga store I put over it when I am not going to be wearing a long sleeve, and it is beyond comfortable.  For instance, when I am doing housework, I put the wrist band on, and completely forget it's even there.  if I don't have it on, it'll just bang everywhere. Some people say they're "used" to it, and some people push it up on their arm...Personally, I cannot get used to it when typing for 8 hours, or doing housework.  Plus, if you want to keep it nice and clean, try to just get a wrist band; it's very comfortable.  Let me know if you have any questions, and I hope this helped you.




Very good advice. I also have a corporate job so am on my computer 8 hours a day with the exception if meetings.  Hopefully it won't bother me too much or perhaps if should get a bigger size so I have the option to push it up my arm


----------



## lizz66

NicoleLV said:


> I wear two loves on my right hand and am right handed. When I got engaged in 2003 I started wearing my watch on my right since I felt like I had too much jewelry on my left. I think that kinda prepared me for having something there all the time. I sized to a 16 (my wrist is approx 6 and 1/8 inches), but got 18's for a looser fit and they move quite a bit. When I write or type I slide them up my arm a little and then they don't get in the way. I will stack my watches with them sometimes, but I've been wearing my watch back on my left mostly now.
> 
> Hope this helps?!!




It does help!! Thanks!! Wondering if I should maybe go up a size now.  Hmmm


----------



## Zookzik

tinasunshiinek said:


> I wear mine on my left hand, and I work in a corporate office where I type for 8 hours/day.  You cannot get "used" to it.  It will 1) Make a lot of noise in an office 2) Always bother you from freely typing 3) Scratch up very badly. Things I do/suggest: 1) Our office is cold, so I typically always wear a jacket and cover the bracelet with it - which makes it completely easy to type.  2) I also bought a wrist band from a yoga store I put over it when I am not going to be wearing a long sleeve, and it is beyond comfortable.  For instance, when I am doing housework, I put the wrist band on, and completely forget it's even there.  if I don't have it on, it'll just bang everywhere. Some people say they're "used" to it, and some people push it up on their arm...Personally, I cannot get used to it when typing for 8 hours, or doing housework.  Plus, if you want to keep it nice and clean, try to just get a wrist band; it's very comfortable.  Let me know if you have any questions, and I hope this helped you.




Wow! This very helpful!


----------



## tinasunshiinek

lizz66 said:


> Very good advice. I also have a corporate job so am on my computer 8 hours a day with the exception if meetings.  Hopefully it won't bother me too much or perhaps if should get a bigger size so I have the option to push it up my arm


I wouldn't go a size bigger, for protection reasons.  You want it to also look nice on your arm.  Of course, it should go up and down a bit, but not to the point where it is clearly large.  I suggest just protecting it with a sleeve or wrist band.  Even if you did go a size up, pushing it up your arm starts hurting after a while, and it feels like your blood circulation is going to stop.  It feel so much better putting a wrist band on.  You don't feel it whatsoever.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

mcpro said:


> View attachment 2567048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just want to share
> 
> Just got back from engraving soooo.....sparkling shine ....all  scratch are gone yay!


MCPRO, you got it shined or polished?


----------



## LDDChanel

I'm on my computer and typing all the time and my love never gets in the way. I just push it up a bit on my arm and I never notice it. I think if it was a larger size than it would bang around more and be distracting but that's just my experience... everyone is different.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

LDDChanel said:


> I'm on my computer and typing all the time and my love never gets in the way. I just push it up a bit on my arm and I never notice it. I think if it was a larger size than it would bang around more and be distracting but that's just my experience... everyone is different.


That's true, everyone's experience is very different.  With me, my arms are resting on the table as I type, up till short of my elbow.  No matter how much I push it up, it will definitely bother me, and my co-workers with the noise.  I think it all just varies.  If it's very awful, you can always put a little blanket on the table, or something of that nature.  There are always ways around it.  For me, long sleeves/wrist bands work great.


----------



## FL043

Sharing my happiness
Went to rodeo cartier, can't believe they have all the sizes for the cuff, 16,17 and 18, tried all of the them and finally went with size 17
I was surprised that the bracelet turns out to be so small and thin :o


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Can someone help me with the size of the love cuff? When an SA measured my wrist with the bangle sizer she said I needed to go for size 17...because size 16 was still ok but my wrist bone was a bit on the way so she insisted size17 is better for me...The thing is that if I decided on the love cuff instead of the bangle ..which size do I have to get? Is the cuff usually tighter than the bangle?
I would appreciate anyone's opinion. Thank you in advance..


----------



## smalls

mcpro said:


> View attachment 2567048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just want to share
> 
> Just got back from engraving soooo.....sparkling shine ....all  scratch are gone yay!



Wow it looks like new!  Very lovely!


----------



## smalls

FL043 said:


> Sharing my happiness
> Went to rodeo cartier, can't believe they have all the sizes for the cuff, 16,17 and 18, tried all of the them and finally went with size 17
> I was surprised that the bracelet turns out to be so small and thin :o



Congrats it is lovely!  I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## smalls

sugarplumpurse said:


> Can someone help me with the size of the love cuff? When an SA measured my wrist with the bangle sizer she said I needed to go for size 17...because size 16 was still ok but my wrist bone was a bit on the way so she insisted size17 is better for me...The thing is that if I decided on the love cuff instead of the bangle ..which size do I have to get? Is the cuff usually tighter than the bangle?
> I would appreciate anyone's opinion. Thank you in advance..



I have only tried on the cuff but from what I have read in this thread the size 16 cuff fits slightly smaller than the size 16 bangle since the bangle is slightly more rounded than the cuff.  I ordered a size 16 cuff and my wrist is just under 5.5" around.  I am only speaking from what I read since I have never tried the bangle.


----------



## mcpro

smalls said:


> Wow it looks like new!  Very lovely!


thank you i feel like i just bought it lol:love eyes:


----------



## gagabag

Gifted to me by my awesome sister! &#128522;


----------



## mad_for_chanel

gagabag said:


> View attachment 2568064
> 
> Gifted to me by my awesome sister! &#128522;




Congrats on your bracelet & on having an awesome sister!


----------



## gertuine

gagabag said:


> View attachment 2568064
> 
> Gifted to me by my awesome sister! &#128522;





mad_for_chanel said:


> Congrats on your bracelet & on having an awesome sister!



^^ ditto that! Enjoy! And, what a generous sister! Hooray!


----------



## gagabag

mad_for_chanel said:


> Congrats on your bracelet & on having an awesome sister!





gertuine said:


> ^^ ditto that! Enjoy! And, what a generous sister! Hooray!



Thank you! Yes I'm very lucky (and spoiled!) 
Sorry for the humongous peekture not sure why it's so huge!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

smalls said:


> I have only tried on the cuff but from what I have read in this thread the size 16 cuff fits slightly smaller than the size 16 bangle since the bangle is slightly more rounded than the cuff.  I ordered a size 16 cuff and my wrist is just under 5.5" around.  I am only speaking from what I read since I have never tried the bangle.



Thank you for your reply, smalls.  Since the cuff fits smaller than the bangle the size 17 sounds right for me, I guess..


----------



## Chidori23

Hi everyone! This is my first post so I'm going to share with you a surprise gift I got from my dad. 

It's in gold with the 4 diamonds. Really grateful and happy for the bracelet!


----------



## LDDChanel

Chidori23 said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post so I'm going to share with you a surprise gift I got from my dad.
> 
> It's in gold with the 4 diamonds. Really grateful and happy for the bracelet!


Wow - it looks fantastic on you! Congrats.


----------



## gertuine

Chidori23 said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post so I'm going to share with you a surprise gift I got from my dad.
> 
> It's in gold with the 4 diamonds. Really grateful and happy for the bracelet!



Wow!! Fantastic present!    Your dad is quite the awesome gift-giver!  Looks lovely on you!

and love the webpage you have open in the background of your photo :giggles:


----------



## MaxineL

Hi everyone. I would like some of your opinions regarding the love bracelet. I am turning 18 in July and have been racking my brain about what I want as a present. I want something I will have forever so whenever I see it I will be reminded my parents got it for me for my 18th birthday. I had contemplated a MacBook pro originally but that will be old and gone in a few years. Now my questsion is if 18 is to young to get a Cartier love bracelet. I was also wondering if I should wait until I'm older and get one from my boyfriend/ husband and not my parents. I would love to hear your opinions on the matter. Thank you.


----------



## Chidori23

LDDChanel said:


> Wow - it looks fantastic on you! Congrats.





gertuine said:


> Wow!! Fantastic present!    Your dad is quite the awesome gift-giver!  Looks lovely on you!
> 
> and love the webpage you have open in the background of your photo :giggles:



Thank you! Definitely blessed and he got it in the perfect size!


----------



## NSB

MaxineL said:


> Hi everyone. I would like some of your opinions regarding the love bracelet. I am turning 18 in July and have been racking my brain about what I want as a present. I want something I will have forever so whenever I see it I will be reminded my parents got it for me for my 18th birthday. I had contemplated a MacBook pro originally but that will be old and gone in a few years. Now my questsion is if 18 is to young to get a Cartier love bracelet. I was also wondering if I should wait until I'm older and get one from my boyfriend/ husband and not my parents. I would love to hear your opinions on the matter. Thank you.


I think it would be so special to receive one from your parents! Your boyfriend/ future husband could always get you a second one to stack or another piece of jewelry. My mother died when I was 26 & I inherited a right hand diamond ring that her parents got her for her 18th birthday. I cherish it & never take it off. Good luck deciding!


----------



## MaxineL

NSB said:


> I think it would be so special to receive one from your parents! Your boyfriend/ future husband could always get you a second one to stack or another piece of jewelry. My mother died when I was 26 & I inherited a right hand diamond ring that her parents got her for her 18th birthday. I cherish it & never take it off. Good luck deciding!



Thank you so much. I think I will ask for one for my birthday. I just have decide what color, it's between the gold and white gold. And yes you are right, when I'm older and have a boyfriend/ husband I could always receive something else or another one. I'm so sorry to hear about your mother. It's lovely that when you wear that ring you have a piece of her with you.


----------



## rengb6

MaxineL said:


> Thank you so much. I think I will ask for one for my birthday. I just have decide what color, it's between the gold and white gold. And yes you are right, when I'm older and have a boyfriend/ husband I could always receive something else or another one. I'm so sorry to hear about your mother. It's lovely that when you wear that ring you have a piece of her with you.



For my 18th birthday I received a trip to London but I think a Love bracelet would have been a perfect gift as well! I'm turning 23 this Wednesday and my parents have pitched in half the money for my new Love bracelet. I bought the white gold and am very happy with my choice. Please share yours when you get it!


----------



## MaxineL

rengb6 said:


> For my 18th birthday I received a trip to London but I think a Love bracelet would have been a perfect gift as well! I'm turning 23 this Wednesday and my parents have pitched in half the money for my new Love bracelet. I bought the white gold and am very happy with my choice. Please share yours when you get it!



We were going to go to England, not for my 18th but we would've been there over my birthday. I think I might pitch the idea of the bracelet to my parents by suggesting they pay the amount that the plane ticket would've been and I'll pay the remainder. Do you like the white gold? I would be deciding between that and the gold. You should post a picture.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Can someone that owns the size 16 bracelet tell me if the 16cm is measured from the inside of the bracelet or the outside. My wrist measures about 14cm and I am concerned the 16 will be too big. I did go to the store, but I tried on a sizer which really wasn't helpful at all. I really appreciate any advice.


----------



## rengb6

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Can someone that owns the size 16 bracelet tell me if the 16cm is measured from the inside of the bracelet or the outside. My wrist measures about 14cm and I am concerned the 16 will be too big. I did go to the store, but I tried on a sizer which really wasn't helpful at all. I really appreciate any advice.



My wrist is 13.5 cm and I just bought the Love in a size 16. It fits well and can be pushed up a few inches on to my arm when I don't want it to clank around. I don't have pictures yet, sorry!

And MaxineL I love the white gold! I wanted yellow or rose initially but I know my wedding set will be platinum so I ended up choosing white. I wear the trinity ring with all three colors on my right hand (the Love is on my left) so I still feel it's appropriate to wear my other rose/yellow gold pieces.


----------



## lizz66

MaxineL said:


> We were going to go to England, not for my 18th but we would've been there over my birthday. I think I might pitch the idea of the bracelet to my parents by suggesting they pay the amount that the plane ticket would've been and I'll pay the remainder. Do you like the white gold? I would be deciding between that and the gold. You should post a picture.




I personally like the gold the best.  I have never tried any of them on yet but am ordering the yellow tomorrow before the price increase. To me, yellow is the classic love


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

rengb6 said:


> My wrist is 13.5 cm and I just bought the Love in a size 16. It fits well and can be pushed up a few inches on to my arm when I don't want it to clank around. I don't have pictures yet, sorry!
> 
> And MaxineL I love the white gold! I wanted yellow or rose initially but I know my wedding set will be platinum so I ended up choosing white. I wear the trinity ring with all three colors on my right hand (the Love is on my left) so I still feel it's appropriate to wear my other rose/yellow gold pieces.



Thanks! Would you say that yours is loose or more snug. The 16 might be perfect then for me! I just don't know and I don't want to go back to the store, especially because I can order online.


----------



## rengb6

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks! Would you say that yours is loose or more snug. The 16 might be perfect then for me! I just don't know and I don't want to go back to the store, especially because I can order online.




There is a fingers width between my wrist and the bracelet, so it is not snug. I can slide it 2 to 2.5 inches up my arm (from the protruding bone on the outside of my wrist) before it gets stuck.


----------



## CKT

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Can someone that owns the size 16 bracelet tell me if the 16cm is measured from the inside of the bracelet or the outside. My wrist measures about 14cm and I am concerned the 16 will be too big. I did go to the store, but I tried on a sizer which really wasn't helpful at all. I really appreciate any advice.


 

should be the inside. my wrist is about 13 really boney and skinny.. but i think 16 is great, prob because of the oval shape the newer versions have it doesnt feel as loose.


----------



## CKT

CKT said:


> should be the inside. my wrist is about 13 really boney and skinny.. but i think 16 is great, prob because of the oval shape the newer versions have it doesnt feel as loose.


 

Here is a photo of 2 size 16s on my 13 wrist, sorry if its not much help


----------



## mad_for_chanel

MaxineL said:


> Hi everyone. I would like some of your opinions regarding the love bracelet. I am turning 18 in July and have been racking my brain about what I want as a present. I want something I will have forever so whenever I see it I will be reminded my parents got it for me for my 18th birthday. I had contemplated a MacBook pro originally but that will be old and gone in a few years. Now my questsion is if 18 is to young to get a Cartier love bracelet. I was also wondering if I should wait until I'm older and get one from my boyfriend/ husband and not my parents. I would love to hear your opinions on the matter. Thank you.




Hi MaxineL, 

18 is not too early. It just means you get to wear early & for a longer time. 

It is also a lovely & appropriate gift from parents to their precious daughter. 

I have 3 daughters who are in their early teens. So far, DH has bought 2 love bracelets for me. Getting a third in due time. The bracelets are currently worn & enjoyed by me but are intended for our daughters when they turn 18. Hope this helps!


----------



## Cocopopz

hi guys,
when stacking does the love bracelet gets scratched easily when against another bracelet?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

CKT said:


> Here is a photo of 2 size 16s on my 13 wrist, sorry if its not much help



That looks great and my wrists are bigger so even better. That is why I was wondering if I should get the cuff or the bracelet. Anyone own both? And thanks so much for the pic! They look beautiful on you!


----------



## CKT

NikkisABagGirl said:


> That looks great and my wrists are bigger so even better. That is why I was wondering if I should get the cuff or the bracelet. Anyone own both? And thanks so much for the pic! They look beautiful on you!


 

Yes!! It will definitely look so better on your wrist! My arm looks like a stick-wearing-bracelets at times haha. Ive tried the cuff and it definitely feels smaller than the bracelet but i love the meaning behind the screws  

How about this thread with photos of the love bracelet and cuff together for comparison? http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ing-love-bracelet-love-cuff-would-717759.html


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

CKT said:


> Yes!! It will definitely look so better on your wrist! My arm looks like a stick-wearing-bracelets at times haha. Ive tried the cuff and it definitely feels smaller than the bracelet but i love the meaning behind the screws
> 
> How about this thread with photos of the love bracelet and cuff together for comparison? http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ing-love-bracelet-love-cuff-would-717759.html



Thanks so much! There is a pic I have seen with a cuff and a bracelet from the side. I love how the opening on the cuff provides some contrast to the solid bangle. So I want both...not asking for much, hehe! But I think I will get the bangle first and cuff next since the price increase is looming!


----------



## tinasunshiinek

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Can someone that owns the size 16 bracelet tell me if the 16cm is measured from the inside of the bracelet or the outside. My wrist measures about 14cm and I am concerned the 16 will be too big. I did go to the store, but I tried on a sizer which really wasn't helpful at all. I really appreciate any advice.


If your wrist is 14CM, then a 16 is beyond perfect for you.  My wrist measures 13CM, and I LOVE how the 16 looks and feels on me.  Let me know if the pictures are of any help.


----------



## CKT

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks so much! There is a pic I have seen with a cuff and a bracelet from the side. I love how the opening on the cuff provides some contrast to the solid bangle. So I want both...not asking for much, hehe! But I think I will get the bangle first and cuff next since the price increase is looming!


 

Look forward to seeing your new bracelet!! and.. its so addictive.. 1 is never enough.. im already thinking of a third one  but of course the piggybank has to heal first


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tinasunshiinek said:


> If your wrist is 14CM, then a 16 is beyond perfect for you.  My wrist measures 13CM, and I LOVE how the 16 looks and feels on me.  Let me know if the pictures are of any help.



Beautiful! I love how it looks on you! Thanks, the pic is so helpful as it is a big decision.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Beautiful! I love how it looks on you! Thanks, the pic is so helpful as it is a big decision.


It'll look perfect, trust me.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tinasunshiinek said:


> It'll look perfect, trust me.



I will post a pic when I get it..so excited. And thanks so much for the help.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I will post a pic when I get it..so excited. And thanks so much for the help.


Please do post a pix, I would love to see it.  Are you going to get it before the price increase? Let me know if I can help you with anything else...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tinasunshiinek said:


> Please do post a pix, I would love to see it.  Are you going to get it before the price increase? Let me know if I can help you with anything else...



Yea, I plan on getting before the price increase. I am almost done saving. Whew!


----------



## annanas

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Can someone that owns the size 16 bracelet tell me if the 16cm is measured from the inside of the bracelet or the outside. My wrist measures about 14cm and I am concerned the 16 will be too big. I did go to the store, but I tried on a sizer which really wasn't helpful at all. I really appreciate any advice.



my wrist is 14cm at the narrowest part and i wear a 17, i could do a 16 but the SA said that it might bother me on hot days, and also i broke my wrist when i was 9 and the bone sticks out a bit weirdly so it would be annoying to push over that if the bracelet were any tighter.  so i definitely don't think a 16 would be too big  and if you prefer a looser fit you may even want to go with a 17!


----------



## tinasunshiinek

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yea, I plan on getting before the price increase. I am almost done saving. Whew!


2 more weeks until the increase.  Plus, they are all getting out of stock soon, since the increase is coming up.  Once they're out of stock, you can no longer pre-order and lock your price in.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tinasunshiinek said:


> 2 more weeks until the increase.  Plus, they are all getting out of stock soon, since the increase is coming up.  Once they're out of stock, you can no longer pre-order and lock your price in.



Oh, I didn't know that. I might just have to go over to Dallas. I thought if you ordered before you could still get the lower price. I am so glad you clued me in to this! I certainly don't want to pay more.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Oh, I didn't know that. I might just have to go over to Dallas. I thought if you ordered before you could still get the lower price. I am so glad you clued me in to this! I certainly don't want to pay more.


No you cannot lock it in.  Even if you put a deposit, if you go back after the price increase date, you have to pay the higher price to get your item.  Pretty much either you get it now, before they go out of stock, or you may more.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

annanas said:


> my wrist is 14cm at the narrowest part and i wear a 17, i could do a 16 but the SA said that it might bother me on hot days, and also i broke my wrist when i was 9 and the bone sticks out a bit weirdly so it would be annoying to push over that if the bracelet were any tighter.  so i definitely don't think a 16 would be too big  and if you prefer a looser fit you may even want to go with a 17!



Thanks so much! I measured where I want the bracelet to sit. So I really hope it works, if I go to the store to buy I will definitely try it on first. Now I need to convince hubby to go to Dallas this weekend. He doesn't  like the traffic and congestion over there.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tinasunshiinek said:


> No you cannot lock it in.  Even if you put a deposit, if you go back after the price increase date, you have to pay the higher price to get your item.  Pretty much either you get it now, before they go out of stock, or you may more.



Oh man....I just called Dallas to ask about stock. They were supposed to be calling me back. That was like thirty minutes ago! If they don't call me back, I will call back tomorrow. Or maybe I will just go to the store after work tomorrow.


----------



## annanas

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks so much! I measured where I want the bracelet to sit. So I really hope it works, if I go to the store to buy I will definitely try it on first. Now I need to convince hubby to go to Dallas this weekend. He doesn't  like the traffic and congestion over there.



it may also depend on the shape of your wrist - if it were taller as opposed to wider i'd probably be fine with a 16, as it is now i have space on the sides but it's fairly snug height wise.  i don't think you'll have issues with a 16 being too big though  hope you can get it before the increase!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

annanas said:


> it may also depend on the shape of your wrist - if it were taller as opposed to wider i'd probably be fine with a 16, as it is now i have space on the sides but it's fairly snug height wise.  i don't think you'll have issues with a 16 being too big though  hope you can get it before the increase!



Thanks, I hope I can get it before too. Kinda annoying they haven't called me back.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Oh man....I just called Dallas to ask about stock. They were supposed to be calling me back. That was like thirty minutes ago! If they don't call me back, I will call back tomorrow. Or maybe I will just go to the store after work tomorrow.


I spoke with my SA, and she brought in both the cuff and bracelet.  It's a big purchase and you want to see all options.  She literally fought to have them both in, since people were trying to put deposits.  It took a few days, she emailed me, and I went in the same day.  Don't waste your time if they won't have it in stock.  Make sure your SA gets everything you need BEFORE the 21st, and go in and try them on.  I tried both of them on, walked around in the store, looked in the mirrors.  It's a big purchase, so be smart about it all


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tinasunshiinek said:


> I spoke with my SA, and she brought in both the cuff and bracelet.  It's a big purchase and you want to see all options.  She literally fought to have them both in, since people were trying to put deposits.  It took a few days, she emailed me, and I went in the same day.  Don't waste your time if they won't have it in stock.  Make sure your SA gets everything you need BEFORE the 21st, and go in and try them on.  I tried both of them on, walked around in the store, looked in the mirrors.  It's a big purchase, so be smart about it all



Yea. I agree. Especially since the last time I went they only gave me a sizer to try. I am gonna be persistent and continue to call. I definitely think I am cutting it close with the price increase. It's crazy I bet with the increase at the store too. I wonder if 16 is the most sought after size?


----------



## tinasunshiinek

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yea. I agree. Especially since the last time I went they only gave me a sizer to try. I am gonna be persistent and continue to call. I definitely think I am cutting it close with the price increase. It's crazy I bet with the increase at the store too. I wonder if 16 is the most sought after size?


Yes, 16 is the most sought out.  I purchased mine 2 weeks ago today.  They had a few bracelets left, and ONLY 3 cuffs left in that size in the country.  Just try to get your hands on it.  And, I never got a sizer, I tried on the real deal.  Just tell them you are ready to purchase and need to try it on, rather than the sizer.  I tried it on, and so should you!


----------



## txaccessorize

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Can someone that owns the size 16 bracelet tell me if the 16cm is measured from the inside of the bracelet or the outside. My wrist measures about 14cm and I am concerned the 16 will be too big. I did go to the store, but I tried on a sizer which really wasn't helpful at all. I really appreciate any advice.


I also have a 14 wrist and the 16 bracelet is great!  It does not move around very much and does not "turn".  I tried on the cuff, it is secure, but somehow was not very comfortable on my wrist.  I decided on the bracelet and I am really enjoying it!


----------



## lizz66

tinasunshiinek said:


> No you cannot lock it in.  Even if you put a deposit, if you go back after the price increase date, you have to pay the higher price to get your item.  Pretty much either you get it now, before they go out of stock, or you may more.




You are making me nervous. So I am buying a bracelet tomorrow and having it shipped to my parents house since their is no cartier store near me and I don't want to pay tax.  I have never tried it on and my SA said I could exchange it for a bigger size later in May if I need a bigger size.  I won't get stuck paying more will I??


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

txaccessorize said:


> I also have a 14 wrist and the 16 bracelet is great!  It does not move around very much and does not "turn".  I tried on the cuff, it is secure, but somehow was not very comfortable on my wrist.  I decided on the bracelet and I am really enjoying it!



Good to hear. It is meant to be worn 24/7, so I definitely want it to be comfortable and fit well.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

lizz66 said:


> You are making me nervous. So I am buying a bracelet tomorrow and having it shipped to my parents house since their is no cartier store near me and I don't want to pay tax.  I have never tried it on and my SA said I could exchange it for a bigger size later in May if I need a bigger size.  I won't get stuck paying more will I??


If you exchange after the 21st, you will pay the higher price. What's your wrist size, maybe I can help you decide.


----------



## smalls

I got my yellow gold cuff today and I love it!  Thanks for all the excellent pictures and advice in this thread it was very helpful and inspiring for me to take the plunge!  Now if I could just get the vision of the coordinating ring out of my head...


----------



## lizz66

tinasunshiinek said:


> If you exchange after the 21st, you will pay the higher price. What's your wrist size, maybe I can help you decide.




Really??? Even if I am just exchanging it for a larger size.  Now I am quite nervous as the sales associate never mentioned anything about paying more.  Just that she would order a bigger size to have in store in May so I could try both.  I will call the store manager tomorrow at the Orlando boutique to confirm.  Unfortunately, my wrist is 7 inches so not many people have my size.  I reached out to a couple people already but for such an expensive item, I sure would love to try on both sizes to decide


----------



## lizz66

smalls said:


> I got my yellow gold cuff today and I love it!  Thanks for all the excellent pictures and advice in this thread it was very helpful and inspiring for me to take the plunge!  Now if I could just get the vision of the coordinating ring out of my head...




When I try on the sizer online, it is 17.5 cm


----------



## tinasunshiinek

lizz66 said:


> Really??? Even if I am just exchanging it for a larger size.  Now I am quite nervous as the sales associate never mentioned anything about paying more.  Just that she would order a bigger size to have in store in May so I could try both.  I will call the store manager tomorrow at the Orlando boutique to confirm.  Unfortunately, my wrist is 7 inches so not many people have my size.  I reached out to a couple people already but for such an expensive item, I sure would love to try on both sizes to decide


Have them bring in a few sizes.  Just be pushy about it.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

smalls said:


> I got my yellow gold cuff today and I love it!  Thanks for all the excellent pictures and advice in this thread it was very helpful and inspiring for me to take the plunge!  Now if I could just get the vision of the coordinating ring out of my head...


YAY Smalls!!! It's beautiful!!!  I love it on you! The ring is gorgeous with it, and it's not that badly priced. I got the thinner version as it is more delicate, the thick was too manly for me.


----------



## smalls

smalls said:


> I got my yellow gold cuff today and I love it!  Thanks for all the excellent pictures and advice in this thread it was very helpful and inspiring for me to take the plunge!  Now if I could just get the vision of the coordinating ring out of my head...



Here is one more pic I felt like I needed to put on a ring for my reveal.


----------



## smalls

tinasunshiinek said:


> YAY Smalls!!! It's beautiful!!!  I love it on you! The ring is gorgeous with it, and it's not that badly priced. I got the thinner version as it is more delicate, the thick was too manly for me.



Thank you!  You have been very helpful with my decision especially since we have the same wrist size!  I tried on the thin and the thick ring and I like both.  I think the thin looks good alone or stacked with other bands.  Thanks so much for the pic.  It looks awesome on you!  It really makes me want one now!


----------



## tinasunshiinek

smalls said:


> Thank you!  You have been very helpful with my decision especially since we have the same wrist size!  I tried on the thin and the thick ring and I like both.  I think the thin looks good alone or stacked with other bands.  Thanks so much for the pic.  It looks awesome on you!  It really makes me want one now!


No problem! I'm glad I was of help )


----------



## missangeluh

Does anyone know if the cartier store inside saks (fifth ave in NY) , is part of saks? I have a gift card and I wanted to make a purchase using a gift card.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Chidori23 said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post so I'm going to share with you a surprise gift I got from my dad.
> 
> 
> 
> It's in gold with the 4 diamonds. Really grateful and happy for the bracelet!




Congrats! What a fantastic dad ! DH & I can't wait to gift our 3 daughters when they turn 18 !


----------



## mad_for_chanel

CKT said:


> Here is a photo of 2 size 16s on my 13 wrist, sorry if its not much help




Wow ! Looks fantastic! Really small & delicate!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

tinasunshiinek said:


> If your wrist is 14CM, then a 16 is beyond perfect for you.  My wrist measures 13CM, and I LOVE how the 16 looks and feels on me.  Let me know if the pictures are of any help.




Gorgeous ! Love the way you wear yours!


----------



## tinasunshiinek

mad_for_chanel said:


> Gorgeous ! Love the way you wear yours!


Thank you I appreciate it!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

CKT said:


> Look forward to seeing your new bracelet!! and.. its so addictive.. 1 is never enough.. im already thinking of a third one  but of course the piggybank has to heal first




Absolutely addictive! For me size 16 is perfect for left wrist & size 17 a tad loose for right wrist, which allows me to stack several bracelets on my right !


----------



## lizz66

Cartier bracelet.  Size up 1 or 2 cm???

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## LVoeletters

tinasunshiinek said:


> YAY Smalls!!! It's beautiful!!!  I love it on you! The ring is gorgeous with it, and it's not that badly priced. I got the thinner version as it is more delicate, the thick was too manly for me.



Love this look!!! Where is the other ring from?? I really want to get the same ring for my middle finger and wear with a skinny eternity band. I love what you did it seems like something kourtney kardashian would wear!


----------



## tinasunshiinek

LVoeletters said:


> Love this look!!! Where is the other ring from?? I really want to get the same ring for my middle finger and wear with a skinny eternity band. I love what you did it seems like something kourtney kardashian would wear!


Thanks Monsieur!! I appreciate it 

Funny enough, I am also Armenian like Kourtney haha.

My middle finger ring is from Net-A-Porter, from the brand Arme De L'Amour.  It is called the Gold-plated chevron ring, for $210.  It is currently sold out, but they do get it back in stock from time to time.  I put my email address, and got notified when it was back in stock.  Maybe you can find it from another site too?

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/415819/Arme_De_LAmour/gold-plated-chevron-ring


----------



## FL043

I was thinking of stacking the rings now after i got the cuff i fell in love with the collection! 
I like the wedding band version, does it weird if i bought it for my own? Because its a wedding band? 
TIA


----------



## tinasunshiinek

FL043 said:


> I was thinking of stacking the rings now after i got the cuff i fell in love with the collection!
> I like the wedding band version, does it weird if i bought it for my own? Because its a wedding band?
> TIA


I bought my own bracelet and band.  It's not weird at all.  Your allowed to splurge and treat yourself, and love yourself.  You should do whatever makes you happy, regardless of anything.


----------



## missangeluh

hi ladies

i plan to get a love bracelet before the price increase but i am having a hard time to decide which one to get. should i go with the gold or gold with 4 diamonds? should i go with regular gold or the pink gold? thanks for the input.


----------



## FL043

missangeluh said:


> hi ladies
> 
> i plan to get a love bracelet before the price increase but i am having a hard time to decide which one to get. should i go with the gold or gold with 4 diamonds? should i go with regular gold or the pink gold? thanks for the input.



I vote for yellow gold, classic and stunning! 
I regret not buying my bracelet earlier because with the price today i could get the one with diamonds.
Goodluck choosing!


----------



## FL043

tinasunshiinek said:


> I bought my own bracelet and band.  It's not weird at all.  Your allowed to splurge and treat yourself, and love yourself.  You should do whatever makes you happy, regardless of anything.



Definitely agree! 
Did u get it in pink or yellow gold?


----------



## livethelake

missangeluh said:


> Does anyone know if the cartier store inside saks (fifth ave in NY) , is part of saks? I have a gift card and I wanted to make a purchase using a gift card.




It's a stand alone but you can use your Saks charge and gift cards for purchases.  (and you also get Saks points if you use your Saks charge for purchase.)


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

So I just got off the phone with an SA at the Dallas store and they have the size 16 bracelet in stock. I am going up there this weekend. They are ordering in the cuff in 16 for me to try also, both in yellow gold.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

FL043 said:


> I was thinking of stacking the rings now after i got the cuff i fell in love with the collection!
> I like the wedding band version, does it weird if i bought it for my own? Because its a wedding band?
> TIA



I have the pink and the yellow and wear them stacked. I love the wedding band to stack as it just looks more delicate and pretty to me ! I bought the yellow for myself and DH bought the pink. I am also buying my own bracelet. I would buy what makes you happy, you will love it !


----------



## tinasunshiinek

FL043 said:


> Definitely agree!
> Did u get it in pink or yellow gold?


Yellow gold.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

NikkisABagGirl said:


> So I just got off the phone with an SA at the Dallas store and they have the size 16 bracelet in stock. I am going up there this weekend. They are ordering in the cuff in 16 for me to try also, both in yellow gold.


Oh, that's perfect!  Attach an image if you end up getting it!


----------



## tinasunshiinek

missangeluh said:


> hi ladies
> 
> i plan to get a love bracelet before the price increase but i am having a hard time to decide which one to get. should i go with the gold or gold with 4 diamonds? should i go with regular gold or the pink gold? thanks for the input.


I say plain all gold! To me, that's the prettiest


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tinasunshiinek said:


> Oh, that's perfect!  Attach an image if you end up getting it!



I definitely will. I am going to get one or the other, depends on fit. Although I think I am leaning towards the full bracelet first.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I definitely will. I am going to get one or the other, depends on fit. Although I think I am leaning towards the full bracelet first.


They're both so expensive that the 2k difference between the cuff and bracelet don't even make a difference.  Don't look at price, if you're going to get it, go with whichever you love the best.  You don't want to later regret anything...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tinasunshiinek said:


> They're both so expensive that the 2k difference between the cuff and bracelet don't even make a difference.  Don't look at price, if you're going to get it, go with whichever you love the best.  You don't want to later regret anything...



Good advice...you have been super helpful. I really appreciate it.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

lizz66 said:


> Cartier bracelet.  Size up 1 or 2 cm???
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


depends what size your wrist is.


----------



## lizz66

tinasunshiinek said:


> depends what size your wrist is.




17 cm close to the hand and 18 cm past my wrist bone. debating between a 19 or 20.  Don't want it too tight but don't want it to big either


----------



## tinasunshiinek

lizz66 said:


> 17 cm close to the hand and 18 cm past my wrist bone. debating between a 19 or 20.  Don't want it too tight but don't want it to big either


Go with the 17CM wrist measurement.  Now, if you go 1CM up (18CM), you'll have a bit of a tighter feel.  If you go 2CM up (19CM), you'll have a looser feel.  My wrist measures more or less 14CM, and I HAD to get a 16CM, as that is the smallest size.  According to Cartier, going 2 sizes up from your wrist size, will give it a loose feel.  I can safely say, if they created a 15CM, I would go for that.  Mine comes down half my arm, if there was a 15CM, it would come down 1/3, which is beautiful.  The "tighter," fit is still loose, but it's not crazy loose.  Don't think by "tighter," it means "tight".


----------



## CKT

missangeluh said:


> hi ladies
> 
> i plan to get a love bracelet before the price increase but i am having a hard time to decide which one to get. should i go with the gold or gold with 4 diamonds? should i go with regular gold or the pink gold? thanks for the input.


 
I have both the plain and the diamonds, had the same dilemma you had before. If you like diamonds, I'll say go with the diamonds one especially if you just intend on having one love bracelet


----------



## vogued out

CHL said:


> Thank you so much! I just placed an order for the Love bracelet!!



Congrats!!!


----------



## lizz66

Does anyone know the exchange policy?  How long will I have to exchange for a different size?


----------



## tinasunshiinek

lizz66 said:


> Does anyone know the exchange policy?  How long will I have to exchange for a different size?


This is the policy from online:

13.5. Exchanges

Customers and Gift Recipients may be permitted to exchange a product purchased on the Website or through the Customer Contact Center for another Cartier product if the product to be exchanged satisfies the conditions of the return policy.

Cartier will send an invoice to the Customer which specifies the value of the returned product, the price of the item for which the original product has been exchanged and the difference to be paid by Customer or the amount that the Customer is entitled to receive, as indicated below.

Should a product be returned for exchange to the Cartier e-boutique distribution center by a Customer or Gift Recipient, the Customer will be entitled to receive a refund of the price difference if the product to be exchanged is more expensive than the desired Cartier product. A Gift Recipient that wishes to exchange a Cartier product can do so either via the Cartier e-boutique distribution center or by visiting a Cartier retail boutique. A Gift Recipient who instead chooses to proceed through the Cartier e-boutique distribution center should follow the procedures set forth in the abovementioned return process.

Should a product be returned for exchange to a Cartier retail boutique, either the Customer or Gift Recipient will be entitled to receive merchandise credit of the price difference, in case the original product is more expensive than the item to be received in the exchange. If the returned product is less expensive than the exchanged item, the Customer or Gift Recipient will be charged the difference in price.


----------



## JOJA

lizz66 said:


> Does anyone know the exchange policy?  How long will I have to exchange for a different size?



I had the cuff about 2 weeks before exchanging for a bracelet ~ I didn't wear it out (only around the house) so it had no signs of wear at all.  My SA told me to wear for a while  it to make sure before exchanging.  
Recently, when I exchanged the 16 cuff for a 17 I had it about a week before exchanging.  

In store it is exchange only ~ no refunds.  Online you can return for refund (I believe).


----------



## lizz66

JOJA said:


> I had the cuff about 2 weeks before exchanging for a bracelet ~ I didn't wear it out (only around the house) so it had no signs of wear at all.  My SA told me to wear for a while  it to make sure before exchanging.
> Recently, when I exchanged the 16 cuff for a 17 I had it about a week before exchanging.
> 
> In store it is exchange only ~ no refunds.  Online you can return for refund (I believe).




Thanks!  I am planning on ordering it today from a store but I won't actually see it until may 6th and won't be at a store until May 17 so am wondering if they have a time frame for size exchanges.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

lizz66 said:


> Thanks!  I am planning on ordering it today from a store but I won't actually see it until may 6th and won't be at a store until May 17 so am wondering if they have a time frame for size exchanges.


If you order now, you'll pay the lesser price.  By the time you take it back on May 17 (hopefully you won't have to and it'll fit perfectly), you have to pay the higher price difference for the exchange.


----------



## JOJA

lizz66 said:


> Thanks!  I am planning on ordering it today from a store but I won't actually see it until may 6th and won't be at a store until May 17 *so am wondering if they have a time frame for size exchanges.*


*
*

I think it's at least 2 weeks.  It may be up to 30 days but I'm not positive.  I don't know if each store is different ~ I would ask your SA when you purchase.  

Congrats on the purchase ~ your going to love it


----------



## walk-unafraid

lizz66 said:


> 17 cm close to the hand and 18 cm past my wrist bone. debating between a 19 or 20.  Don't want it too tight but don't want it to big either



My wrist is almost exactly the same size as yours, and I went with the 19.  It has plenty of "give" without sloshing around too much on my wrist.  If you look a couple of pages back, I show exactly how much movement it has on my wrist.

Good luck and enjoy!

Edited to add - it's post 9895 in this thread.  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...celet-discussion-431759-660.html#post26508233


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Is there someone who have stacked on 2 cuffs together? Please share any opinion..I recently bought YG cuff  and plan to get WG cuff . I start toying with the idea of stacking the 2 cuffs together at some point. Will it work like the bracelets or cuff+bracelet do in many of pics here stacked on together? I am going to get the same size cuff. I wouldn't be so happy if the 2 cuffs can't be worn together..Thank you in advance.


----------



## mikeyta

my birthday gift , so happy after 7 years to dream about it.


----------



## NSB

mikeyta said:


> my birthday gift , so happy after 7 years to dream about it.


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## mikeyta

sorry should this picture. my pave love bracelet.


----------



## lizz66

mikeyta said:


> sorry should this picture. my pave love bracelet.




Stunnnnning!!!!!!


----------



## mikeyta

thank you for sharing with me this joy.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

mikeyta said:


> sorry should this picture. my pave love bracelet.




Gorgeous ! Love all your Love bracelets! Simply beautiful on you!


----------



## allure244

mikeyta said:


> sorry should this picture. my pave love bracelet.



wowza! bet it was worth the wait  congrats


----------



## scbabe508x85

mikeyta said:


> my birthday gift , so happy after 7 years to dream about it.



Very pretty! Congratulations!!


----------



## tinasunshiinek

mikeyta said:


> sorry should this picture. my pave love bracelet.


Beauty!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## anne1218

It's been exactly 1 wk and 3 days but my eyes are still glued to it


----------



## Monaliceke

mikeyta said:


> my birthday gift , so happy after 7 years to dream about it.


Happy Birthday, lucky girl.


----------



## sh0pah0licgirl

mikeyta said:


> sorry should this picture. my pave love bracelet.



Love your pave, good taste mieyta!


----------



## sh0pah0licgirl

tinasunshiinek said:


> Plus, if you want to keep it nice and clean, try to just get a wrist band; it's very comfortable.  Let me know if you have any questions, and I hope this helped you.



LOL I was wondering what the black band was...you are so creative and indeed very helpful!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

mikeyta said:


> sorry should this picture. my pave love bracelet.




Came back to drool...


----------



## mad_for_chanel

anne1218 said:


> It's been exactly 1 wk and 3 days but my eyes are still glued to it




A thing of beauty! I know what u mean , it's been several years & I'm still very much in love with mine!


----------



## tinasunshiinek

sh0pah0licgirl said:


> LOL I was wondering what the black band was...you are so creative and indeed very helpful!


I'm glad I can help out


----------



## tinasunshiinek

anne1218 said:


> It's been exactly 1 wk and 3 days but my eyes are still glued to it


I love this, it's such a beauty!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I just got a call from the SA in Dallas and the cuff he was going to get in for me to try was sold in Beverly Hills. He says he thinks it was already on hold anyway. So I am going to try on the bracelet, but won't have the option of trying on the cuff.


----------



## AnnaFreud

YG love bracelet, size 17. My husband got it for me a year ago as a push gift. I was 8 months pregnant when I got it so I was super swollen. It's a much looser fit now but I prefer it this way.


----------



## mikeyta

anne1218 said:


> It's been exactly 1 wk and 3 days but my eyes are still glued to it


love it,  another dream for me.


----------



## mikeyta

thank you for all of you to share with me this joy.


----------



## NSB

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just got a call from the SA in Dallas and the cuff he was going to get in for me to try was sold in Beverly Hills. He says he thinks it was already on hold anyway. So I am going to try on the bracelet, but won't have the option of trying on the cuff.


I think you will love the bracelet. I love mine!!!! I was able to try on a cuff a few weeks ago with my bracelet because I want a second bracelet to stack. I definitely liked how the bracelet fits better. Have fun trying on!


----------



## smalls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just got a call from the SA in Dallas and the cuff he was going to get in for me to try was sold in Beverly Hills. He says he thinks it was already on hold anyway. So I am going to try on the bracelet, but won't have the option of trying on the cuff.



That's too bad.  What color gold were you looking for?  I tried on a rose gold size 16 cuff there about a week and a half ago.  Do they have it in another color just so you can try it on for sizing?  If not maybe you could try on a size 17 just to get a feel for it if they have that in stock?  I am loving my cuff, but mainly since I want to be able to take it off easily when ever I like.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just got a call from the SA in Dallas and the cuff he was going to get in for me to try was sold in Beverly Hills. He says he thinks it was already on hold anyway. So I am going to try on the bracelet, but won't have the option of trying on the cuff.


Aww, I'm sorry to hear that Nikki.  That particular cuff was brought in from another state to the Bev Hills store for me.  I think you should go for the bracelet before the increase.  If you don't like it, you can exchange for the cuff after the increase.  I am sure you will love the bracelet though!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

NSB said:


> I think you will love the bracelet. I love mine!!!! I was able to try on a cuff a few weeks ago with my bracelet because I want a second bracelet to stack. I definitely liked how the bracelet fits better. Have fun trying on!



I think I will too. I may make the leap and get it this weekend. I am sure if they let me try it on, I won't want to leave without it. Hehe!



smalls said:


> That's too bad.  What color gold were you looking for?  I tried on a rose gold size 16 cuff there about a week and a half ago.  Do they have it in another color just so you can try it on for sizing?  If not maybe you could try on a size 17 just to get a feel for it if they have that in stock?  I am loving my cuff, but mainly since I want to be able to take it off easily when ever I like.



I wanted to try on a size 16 yellow gold cuff. I didn't ask if they had it in another size. I am going over there this weekend. So I will most likely just ask while I am there. They guy I spoke to was very nice and helpful and knows that I am coming by this weekend, so that is a good thing. I am glad you love the cuff, it is definitely great being able to take it off when you want. 



tinasunshiinek said:


> Aww, I'm sorry to hear that Nikki.  That particular cuff was brought in from another state to the Bev Hills store for me.  I think you should go for the bracelet before the increase.  If you don't like it, you can exchange for the cuff after the increase.  I am sure you will love the bracelet though!



Yea, I am sure I will love the bracelet too. I originally wanted the bracelet, then when I started saving I was like "Hmmmm......I could buy the cuff and still have enough money for a new purse or something if I save enough for the bracelet". But I know that I won't be satisfied if I don't get exactly what I want. I just want to make a good decision. And then I saw a pic of  a girl wearing a cuff and a bracelet and I was like...."I want both".


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tinasunshiinek said:


> Aww, I'm sorry to hear that Nikki.  That particular cuff was brought in from another state to the Bev Hills store for me.  I think you should go for the bracelet before the increase.  If you don't like it, you can exchange for the cuff after the increase.  I am sure you will love the bracelet though!



That is too funny. This had to be the same. He said they sold it out of the Bev Hills store, so he couldn't bring it in.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

You should definitely get what you're leaning towards, because then you'll regret it and always want it.  I tried on both, and honestly they're both gorgeous and extremely similar.  It's just a matter of whether you want it for the way it was originally created, or the new style, the cuff.  And, they should let you try it on.  I tried both of them on, and I didn't even ask if I could.  I said please put it on my wrist so that I could decide.  I am sorry, but if you are going to pay a potential 5-7K, then you shouldn't try a "sizer" on, period.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tinasunshiinek said:


> You should definitely get what you're leaning towards, because then you'll regret it and always want it.  I tried on both, and honestly they're both gorgeous and extremely similar.  It's just a matter of whether you want it for the way it was originally created, or the new style, the cuff.  And, they should let you try it on.  I tried both of them on, and I didn't even ask if I could.  I said please put it on my wrist so that I could decide.  I am sorry, but if you are going to pay a potential 5-7K, then you shouldn't try a "sizer" on, period.



I agree. I am not gonna go for them wanting me to try on a sizer. I definitely want to try on the real thing before I buy. I can't even believe they want people to spend this much and not try it on. I am just ready to have it honestly. I might just go up there tomorrow since I don't work tomorrow.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I don't know how that works for commission though. The guy I have been talking to on the phone told me he doesn't work on Friday when I talked to him earlier. But he did give me the name of another lady to help if I decided to go on Friday.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I don't know how that works for commission though. The guy I have been talking to on the phone told me he doesn't work on Friday when I talked to him earlier. But he did give me the name of another lady to help if I decided to go on Friday.


I believe they get commission, as my SA wanted to make sure I came in on a day she was there.  I would definitely help out the SA, if they were helpful towards me.  My SA pulled in everything I wanted and held it in the back for me until our schedules would match up for me to go.  Either way, you should definitely try it on.  I wore both on different hands, so they don't hit each other, walked around the store and checked it out in the different mirrors.  Don't feel pressured to make a decision fast.  I know there is a lot of pressure in that store, but at the end of the day, it's a big purchase and nothing should matter other than your opinion/decision.


----------



## smalls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I wanted to try on a size 16 yellow gold cuff. I didn't ask if they had it in another size. I am going over there this weekend. So I will most likely just ask while I am there. They guy I spoke to was very nice and helpful and knows that I am coming by this weekend, so that is a good thing. I am glad you love the cuff, it is definitely great being able to take it off when you want.



Awesome!  Hopefully they will have one in another metal like white or rose cuff to try on or maybe the next size up just so you can see and try it.  I am sure you will love the bracelet version though.  I am trying to convince dh to go with me to try on love bands this weekend.  I thought it would be nice to get new matching ones.... When I bought up the rings he said you just got the bracelet can't you just stop for a minute and be happy with that.  I guess it never ends...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tinasunshiinek said:


> I believe they get commission, as my SA wanted to make sure I came in on a day she was there.  I would definitely help out the SA, if they were helpful towards me.  My SA pulled in everything I wanted and held it in the back for me until our schedules would match up for me to go.  Either way, you should definitely try it on.  I wore both on different hands, so they don't hit each other, walked around the store and checked it out in the different mirrors.  Don't feel pressured to make a decision fast.  I know there is a lot of pressure in that store, but at the end of the day, it's a big purchase and nothing should matter other than your opinion/decision.



Then I will go this weekend. The guy I spoke with over the phone several times was very helpful. So I wouldn't want to screw him out of the commission. I like Smalls idea of trying on another color to see how it fits and comparing, just so I am sure, so I will do that if I can. 



smalls said:


> Awesome!  Hopefully they will have one in another metal like white or rose cuff to try on or maybe the next size up just so you can see and try it.  I am sure you will love the bracelet version though.  I am trying to convince dh to go with me to try on love bands this weekend.  I thought it would be nice to get new matching ones.... When I bought up the rings he said you just got the bracelet can't you just stop for a minute and be happy with that.  I guess it never ends...



I know. I want a white gold love wedding band to stack with my pink and yellow.


----------



## smalls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Then I will go this weekend. The guy I spoke with over the phone several times was very helpful. So I wouldn't want to screw him out of the commission. I like Smalls idea of trying on another color to see how it fits and comparing, just so I am sure, so I will do that if I can.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. I want a white gold love wedding band to stack with my pink and yellow.



Awesome!  Are your pink and yellow ones the thinner band style or the thicker love ring?  I was thinking I may like the thinner ring more for myself to stack.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

smalls said:


> Awesome!  Are your pink and yellow ones the thinner band style or the thicker love ring?  I was thinking I may like the thinner ring more for myself to stack.



They are the thinner bands because I knew I wanted to stack. Love them, I have a pic in the reference thread of the two stacked on page 12.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Then I will go this weekend. The guy I spoke with over the phone several times was very helpful. So I wouldn't want to screw him out of the commission. I like Smalls idea of trying on another color to see how it fits and comparing, just so I am sure, so I will do that if I can.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. I want a white gold love wedding band to stack with my pink and yellow.


That's a great idea! It would kinda of suck if you fall in love with the cuff, and they don't have your size.  By the time they restock, it'll cost more than what it is today.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tinasunshiinek said:


> That's a great idea! It would kinda of suck if you fall in love with the cuff, and they don't have your size.  By the time they restock, it'll cost more than what it is today.



I know....I wonder at the really low stock, trying to catch some of us at the higher price.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I know....I wonder at the really low stock, trying to catch some of us at the higher price.


Well, they technically are.  They produce less when it is nearing the price increase.  Also, it can take up to 1-2 months for something of that nature to restock, since it takes a while to create.  When I was planning on getting mine, the cuff was so hard to track down that I thought if I cannot get my hands on the cuff I will purchase the bangle and keep it for a month without wearing it.  I then thought I will go and try the bangle when they restock, and exchange if I fell in love with the bangle.  This way, I locked in the original bracelet price, and if I fell in love with the bangle, I'd have to exchange and pay the higher price for the new cuff price.  But, at least that way, if I didn't love the cuff, I would've locked in the bracelet original price.


----------



## smalls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> They are the thinner bands because I knew I wanted to stack. Love them, I have a pic in the reference thread of the two stacked on page 12.



I found the pic and love the look!  Thanks so much!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tinasunshiinek said:


> Well, they technically are.  They produce less when it is nearing the price increase.  Also, it can take up to 1-2 months for something of that nature to restock, since it takes a while to create.  When I was planning on getting mine, the cuff was so hard to track down that I thought if I cannot get my hands on the cuff I will purchase the bangle and keep it for a month without wearing it.  I then thought I will go and try the bangle when they restock, and exchange if I fell in love with the bangle.  This way, I locked in the original bracelet price, and if I fell in love with the bangle, I'd have to exchange and pay the higher price for the new cuff price.  But, at least that way, if I didn't love the cuff, I would've locked in the bracelet original price.



Good thinking...that way at least you have the options without the higher price.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Good thinking...that way at least you have the options without the higher price.


You should definitely do that if necessary.  The only hard part is not wearing the bracelet for 1-2 potential months! Although, I am not sure if you can exchange a worn bracelet...maybe you can...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

smalls said:


> I found the pic and love the look!  Thanks so much!


No problem, I hope you get yours. 



tinasunshiinek said:


> You should definitely do that if necessary.  The only hard part is not wearing the bracelet for 1-2 potential months! Although, I am not sure if you can exchange a worn bracelet...maybe you can...



That would be hard. I like instant gratification.


----------



## lizz66

Yay!!! Just put down $3500 for my bracelet.  The SA that I am working with in Orlando has been so helpful.  She ordered my size and by putting down a down payment, no one else can buy it and then she is putting the rest on my card on the 18th and shipping it out then.  That way, when I come to Orlando May 17 ( still within the 30 day grace period), she is going to make sure the other size I was considering will be in stock so I can try on both sizes and make my decision then.  

Cartier has a 30 day grace period for even exchanges (ie color or size) even after a price increase!!!!!!  I made her double and triple check with the store manager.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

lizz66 said:


> Yay!!! Just put down $3500 for my bracelet.  The SA that I am working with in Orlando has been so helpful.  She ordered my size and by putting down a down payment, no one else can buy it and then she is putting the rest on my card on the 18th and shipping it out then.  That way, when I come to Orlando May 17 ( still within the 30 day grace period), she is going to make sure the other size I was considering will be in stock so I can try on both sizes and make my decision then.
> 
> Cartier has a 30 day grace period for even exchanges (ie color or size) even after a price increase!!!!!!  I made her double and triple check with the store manager.



Congrats! That is great to know!


----------



## kenkelvin

lizz66 said:


> Yay!!! Just put down $3500 for my bracelet.  The SA that I am working with in Orlando has been so helpful.  She ordered my size and by putting down a down payment, no one else can buy it and then she is putting the rest on my card on the 18th and shipping it out then.  That way, when I come to Orlando May 17 ( still within the 30 day grace period), she is going to make sure the other size I was considering will be in stock so I can try on both sizes and make my decision then.
> 
> Cartier has a 30 day grace period for even exchanges (ie color or size) even after a price increase!!!!!!  I made her double and triple check with the store manager.



$3500? Is it the bracelet or the cuff? It so cheap? Congrats


----------



## lizz66

kenkelvin said:


> $3500? Is it the bracelet or the cuff? It so cheap? Congrats




Sorry for the confusion. It is $6350 but since I won't be able to go to the store until May 17th, she only charged me $3500 for now (this way, she can save it for me and no one can buy it) and will charge me the remaining on April 18 so that I get the price before the increase but make the 30 day window if I need to exchange sizes.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

lizz66 said:


> Yay!!! Just put down $3500 for my bracelet.  The SA that I am working with in Orlando has been so helpful.  She ordered my size and by putting down a down payment, no one else can buy it and then she is putting the rest on my card on the 18th and shipping it out then.  That way, when I come to Orlando May 17 ( still within the 30 day grace period), she is going to make sure the other size I was considering will be in stock so I can try on both sizes and make my decision then.
> 
> Cartier has a 30 day grace period for even exchanges (ie color or size) even after a price increase!!!!!!  I made her double and triple check with the store manager.


Wow how odd, the manager at the Bev Hills Cartier said otherwise.  Anyways, I hope you end up getting what you love for the cheaper price


----------



## lizz66

tinasunshiinek said:


> Wow how odd, the manager at the Bev Hills Cartier said otherwise.  Anyways, I hope you end up getting what you love for the cheaper price




That is weird. Perhaps because you went in the store so they knew you had already tried them on?  I assume that store is a lot busier than the Orlando boutique but still that is no excuse.  I would recommend calling them again if you are interested


----------



## tinasunshiinek

lizz66 said:


> That is weird. Perhaps because you went in the store so they knew you had already tried them on?  I assume that store is a lot busier than the Orlando boutique but still that is no excuse.  I would recommend calling them again if you are interested


Mine is beyond perfect for me  I just wanted to understand why there are discrepancies.  It's sad to know people are told different information everywhere; or some people are allowed to try it on, and others aren't...


----------



## lizz66

tinasunshiinek said:


> Mine is beyond perfect for me  I just wanted to understand why there are discrepancies.  It's sad to know people are told different information everywhere; or some people are allowed to try it on, and others aren't...




Yeah especially for such high ticket items.   Also with the employees working on commission, you would think they all would try their hardest to please.  Thankfully I found a great SA who is going out of her way to be helpful to make sure I end up with the perfect size.  So glad to hear you found your perfect size and style.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

lizz66 said:


> Yeah especially for such high ticket items.   Also with the employees working on commission, you would think they all would try their hardest to please.  Thankfully I found a great SA who is going out of her way to be helpful to make sure I end up with the perfect size.  So glad to hear you found your perfect size and style.


You really would think that they would try their hardest to please, but at first I didn't experience that.  I purchased the LOVE ring in the store, before I went back for the bracelet.  When I walked in, it wasn't the best experience.  I got looks up and down.  When I claimed that I wanted the ring, all of a sudden, the sun came out.  After that, my SA and I worked together to bring in different sizes/styles of the LOVE bracelet.  I don't know, maybe they deal with a lot of people who simply want to go in and look at the Cartier jewelry...but, I feel like that doesn't give grounds for the behavior they give off.  I looked like complete crap when I purchased my ring and bracelet (partially because it was after work).  Sometimes, you can't judge people from the outside, but who knows their side of the story...


----------



## vogued out

lizz66 said:


> Yay!!! Just put down $3500 for my bracelet.  The SA that I am working with in Orlando has been so helpful.  She ordered my size and by putting down a down payment, no one else can buy it and then she is putting the rest on my card on the 18th and shipping it out then.  That way, when I come to Orlando May 17 ( still within the 30 day grace period), she is going to make sure the other size I was considering will be in stock so I can try on both sizes and make my decision then.
> 
> Cartier has a 30 day grace period for even exchanges (ie color or size) even after a price increase!!!!!!  I made her double and triple check with the store manager.


Cartier allows down payments? This is news to me. I guess stores are different, because I know the store I go to does not accept returns, which is a bit absurd.


----------



## lizz66

vogued out said:


> Cartier allows down payments? This is news to me. I guess stores are different, because I know the store I go to does not accept returns, which is a bit absurd.




Yes as long as you put half or more down, then they can save it for you and no one else can buy it.  The only reason why I didn't pay it in full was that I need to make my 30 day window since I won't be able to get to the store until may 17. I believe all retail stores do not accept returns. Only exchanges or merchandise credit. If you buy it from the online store, you can return it


----------



## lizz66

tinasunshiinek said:


> You really would think that they would try their hardest to please, but at first I didn't experience that.  I purchased the LOVE ring in the store, before I went back for the bracelet.  When I walked in, it wasn't the best experience.  I got looks up and down.  When I claimed that I wanted the ring, all of a sudden, the sun came out.  After that, my SA and I worked together to bring in different sizes/styles of the LOVE bracelet.  I don't know, maybe they deal with a lot of people who simply want to go in and look at the Cartier jewelry...but, I feel like that doesn't give grounds for the behavior they give off.  I looked like complete crap when I purchased my ring and bracelet (partially because it was after work).  Sometimes, you can't judge people from the outside, but who knows their side of the story...




I agree.  Most stores have changed their attitude. I guess cartier is stuck in the old days. I've seen plenty of women and men dressed in work out clothes drops thousands of dollars.  That is one thing that I have been impressed with at Tiffany's.  They always seem to treat their customers well.  Fortunately I have always had good experience in the Chicago, San Fran, NYC and Orlando Cartier stores but I think part of that is bc I have don't my research and know exactly what I want to try on etc


----------



## tinasunshiinek

lizz66 said:


> I agree.  Most stores have changed their attitude. I guess cartier is stuck in the old days. I've seen plenty of women and men dressed in work out clothes drops thousands of dollars.  That is one thing that I have been impressed with at Tiffany's.  They always seem to treat their customers well.  Fortunately I have always had good experience in the Chicago, San Fran, NYC and Orlando Cartier stores but I think part of that is bc I have don't my research and know exactly what I want to try on etc


Yeah, it's crazy.  Well I hope when you go to pay the remainder amount, they don't force you to pay the higher price.  I was so close to doing the same thing as you, then the manager said when you come after 4/21, you will need to pay the higher price to retrieve your item - which sounds insane to me, but that was said my the manager -_-


----------



## lizz66

tinasunshiinek said:


> Yeah, it's crazy.  Well I hope when you go to pay the remainder amount, they don't force you to pay the higher price.  I was so close to doing the same thing as you, then the manager said when you come after 4/21, you will need to pay the higher price to retrieve your item - which sounds insane to me, but that was said my the manager -_-




They are actually shipping my bracelet on the 18th of April and then when I go to the store on May 17, I will just bring it along.  The hard part will be waiting to wear it for a month. But as the SA said, even if u think the size fits, you want it to be perfect


----------



## tinasunshiinek

lizz66 said:


> They are actually shipping my bracelet on the 18th of April and then when I go to the store on May 17, I will just bring it along.  The hard part will be waiting to wear it for a month. But as the SA said, even if u think the size fits, you want it to be perfect


Oh, that's awful you need to wait a whole month!  I was rushing to wear it ASAP.  You're going to love it so much!!!!


----------



## JT06

Hi, I am new to this forum but I like to share my experience of purchasing the cartier love bracelet today. My wrist measure 14.5cm and the SA recommended size 16 which fit me nicely. The SA mentioned some information which i never knew and i like to find out if that is true. Apparently, the new system (third generation love bracelet) do come in two screw version. I believe the second version is an improvement from the first due too many complaints on screw coming loose. The SA show me the different. There is a grove/catch on the connecting part which will still support the connection even when the screw came loose. In order to open the bracelet, she has to give the two screws a push. I did not manage to find the new version for size 16 so I have no choice but to get the  older version before the price increase. Nevertheless, I still love my new buy


----------



## lizz66

JT06 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum but I like to share my experience of purchasing the cartier love bracelet today. My wrist measure 14.5cm and the SA recommended size 16 which fit me nicely. The SA mentioned some information which i never knew and i like to find out if that is true. Apparently, the new system (third generation love bracelet) do come in two screw version. I believe the second version is an improvement from the first due too many complaints on screw coming loose. The SA show me the different. There is a grove/catch on the connecting part which will still support the connection even when the screw came loose. In order to open the bracelet, she has to give the two screws a push. I did not manage to find the new version for size 16 so I have no choice but to get the  older version before the price increase. Nevertheless, I still love my new buy




This was most helpful and I was so excited when I read your post so I called my SA to see if this was the case.  She said the only one that comes with the catch is the diamond pave one bc it is so expensive and not meant to be worn all the time and actually comes off without the use of a screw driver.  I would love to know which SA is correct.  Did she show you examples?


----------



## tinasunshiinek

lizz66 said:


> This was most helpful and I was so excited when I read your post so I called my SA to see if this was the case.  She said the only one that comes with the catch is the diamond pave one bc it is so expensive and not meant to be worn all the time and actually comes off without the use of a screw driver.  I would love to know which SA is correct.  Did she show you examples?


I heard the same you as Lizz


----------



## vogued out

lizz66 said:


> Yes as long as you put half or more down, then they can save it for you and no one else can buy it.  The only reason why I didn't pay it in full was that I need to make my 30 day window since I won't be able to get to the store until may 17. I believe all retail stores do not accept returns. Only exchanges or merchandise credit. If you buy it from the online store, you can return it


Got it, that's good to know, thanks. All the best with your upcoming purchase!


----------



## lizz66

tinasunshiinek said:


> I thought I'd add some more pix today, for those who are going to get one soon   I loved looking at pix when I didn't have mine yet




Love!!! Can I ask how many cm did you size up?  Love the way yours fits. Did you size up 1,2 or 3 cm. thanks!!!


----------



## tinasunshiinek

lizz66 said:


> Love!!! Can I ask how many cm did you size up?  Love the way yours fits. Did you size up 1,2 or 3 cm. thanks!!!


Lizz - My wrist measures 14 CM (5.5 IN). I had to get a 16, which is the smallest size Cartier makes.  Cartier says if you'd like it to be a tighter fit, go 1 CM up, if you would like a looser fit, go 2 CM up.  I was forced to go 2 CM up, and I would've went for a 15 CM if they created any.  However, the 2 CM up is not that bad, I really love it! The bracelet goes a TAD bit shy of half my arm


----------



## scbabe508x85

Yay!! Sooo..I finally decided to just take the plunge before the price increase and join the Love bracelet clan! Much thanks to everyone's droolworthy pictures and information. . I was afraid the 16 would still be too big since my wrists are super bony, but it fit perfectly. Whats interesting is some people had mentioned being able to special order a size 14, but my sa said she hasn't heard of that before.


----------



## Zookzik

tinasunshiinek said:


> I thought I'd add some more pix today, for those who are going to get one soon   I loved looking at pix when I didn't have mine yet




So pretty!!!!


----------



## tinasunshiinek

scbabe508x85 said:


> Yay!! Sooo..I finally decided to just take the plunge before the price increase and join the Love bracelet clan! Much thanks to everyone's droolworthy pictures and information. . I was afraid the 16 would still be too big since my wrists are super bony, but it fit perfectly. Whats interesting is some people had mentioned being able to special order a size 14, but my sa said she hasn't heard of that before.


The special order is a 40% price increase from what my SA said. I think 16 CM will look good on you


----------



## tinasunshiinek

Zookzik said:


> So pretty!!!!


Thanks Zookzik!


----------



## JT06

lizz66 said:


> This was most helpful and I was so excited when I read your post so I called my SA to see if this was the case.  She said the only one that comes with the catch is the diamond pave one bc it is so expensive and not meant to be worn all the time and actually comes off without the use of a screw driver.  I would love to know which SA is correct.  Did she show you examples?


Yes LIZZ.
The SA show me examples of size 17 YG plain love with new version and 16 YG plain love with old version. She did a demonstration. When the screw is unscrew, the size 16 will came off. But for size 17, it did not  came off and a little push at the screws is required to release the bracelet. The SA is helpful enough to go thru all the size 16 they have in the store (about 6) because I wanted to have the new version but unfortunately, not all bracelet came with the new 'catch'. In the end I bought a size 16, hubby put on for me and SA secure it with loctite.


----------



## lizz66

tinasunshiinek said:


> Lizz - My wrist measures 14 CM (5.5 IN). I had to get a 16, which is the smallest size Cartier makes.  Cartier says if you'd like it to be a tighter fit, go 1 CM up, if you would like a looser fit, go 2 CM up.  I was forced to go 2 CM up, and I would've went for a 15 CM if they created any.  However, the 2 CM up is not that bad, I really love it! The bracelet goes a TAD bit shy of half my arm



I think the way it fits looks perfect! Such a beauty!


----------



## lizz66

JT06 said:


> Yes LIZZ.
> The SA show me examples of size 17 YG plain love with new version and 16 YG plain love with old version. She did a demonstration. When the screw is unscrew, the size 16 will came off. But for size 17, it did not  came off and a little push at the screws is required to release the bracelet. The SA is helpful enough to go thru all the size 16 they have in the store (about 6) because I wanted to have the new version but unfortunately, not all bracelet came with the new 'catch'. In the end I bought a size 16, hubby put on for me and SA secure it with loctite.



WOW I hope this is true.  The fact that you saw it and they both were plain gold makes me believe you but I wonder why no SA seem to know about it.  May I ask what store you were at? I want to call them to see if they have a size 19. 

Has anyone else heard about this new love closure?


----------



## smalls

tinasunshiinek said:


> I thought I'd add some more pix today, for those who are going to get one soon   I loved looking at pix when I didn't have mine yet



Gorgeous pics!  I still love seeing pics and especially of the ring paired with the bracelet!  Both look perfect on you!


----------



## tinasunshiinek

lizz66 said:


> I think the way it fits looks perfect! Such a beauty!


Thanks Lizz!!


----------



## tinasunshiinek

smalls said:


> Gorgeous pics!  I still love seeing pics and especially of the ring paired with the bracelet!  Both look perfect on you!


Thanks Smalls! I appreciate it


----------



## tinasunshiinek

JT06 said:


> Yes LIZZ.
> The SA show me examples of size 17 YG plain love with new version and 16 YG plain love with old version. She did a demonstration. When the screw is unscrew, the size 16 will came off. But for size 17, it did not  came off and a little push at the screws is required to release the bracelet. The SA is helpful enough to go thru all the size 16 they have in the store (about 6) because I wanted to have the new version but unfortunately, not all bracelet came with the new 'catch'. In the end I bought a size 16, hubby put on for me and SA secure it with loctite.


What is this loctite? Is it glue?


----------



## lizz66

tinasunshiinek said:


> What is this loctite? Is it glue?




Yeah it is a glue that many people use and they use it on expensive engines and what not but I think it is kind of crazy that for such an expensive bracelet you would have to use glue.  I am hoping I won't have to use it


----------



## tinasunshiinek

lizz66 said:


> Yeah it is a glue that many people use and they use it on expensive engines and what not but I think it is kind of crazy that for such an expensive bracelet you would have to use glue.  I am hoping I won't have to use it


Oh wow. Yeah I don't think I would even feel comfortable with someone putting glue on my bracelet. I mean, what if you want to take it off for tanning, or if your going to be in a pool that obviously has chlorine? Honestly, I check mine once a week and it hasn't gotten the slightest bit loose...


----------



## gertuine

tinasunshiinek said:


> Oh wow. Yeah I don't think I would even feel comfortable with someone putting glue on my bracelet. I mean, what if you want to take it off for tanning, or if your going to be in a pool that obviously has chlorine? Honestly, I check mine once a week and it hasn't gotten the slightest bit loose...



I enjoy browsing this thread, even though I don't know if I'll ever be able to get a Love bracelet for myselfthey are so gorgeous, but beyond my current (bag) budget...

Butjust wanted to pop in to mention something about Loctite.  It's a compound you'll often hear about in watch enthusiast forums, as it is (apparently) often used to tighten  the screws the links on watch bracelets (for example, some people say that Rolex uses Loctite on the screws holding their bracelets together, but I haven't confirmed it).   I know I can simply say that, wearing my Rolex all the time, in the shower and out of it, I haven't had any problems yet.

As for wearing a bracelet of YG in the swimming pool with chemicals, I wonder if people really do have negative experiences with this?  I never have, and I used to wear my teensy 18K YG hoops (and, 14K YG ring and 18K YG bracelet) 24/7, including the swimming pool on a regular basis with no visible ill effects.

What sort of negative effects have others seen/heard about re: wearing a Love bracelet in the pool?


----------



## tinasunshiinek

gertuine said:


> I enjoy browsing this thread, even though I don't know if I'll ever be able to get a Love bracelet for myselfthey are so gorgeous, but beyond my current (bag) budget...
> 
> Butjust wanted to pop in to mention something about Loctite.  It's a compound you'll often hear about in watch enthusiast forums, as it is (apparently) often used to tighten  the screws the links on watch bracelets (for example, some people say that Rolex uses Loctite on the screws holding their bracelets together, but I haven't confirmed it).   I know I can simply say that, wearing my Rolex all the time, in the shower and out of it, I haven't had any problems yet.
> 
> As for wearing a bracelet of YG in the swimming pool with chemicals, I wonder if people really do have negative experiences with this?  I never have, and I used to wear my teensy 18K YG hoops (and, 14K YG ring and 18K YG bracelet) 24/7, including the swimming pool on a regular basis with no visible ill effects.
> 
> What sort of negative effects have others seen/heard about re: wearing a Love bracelet in the pool?


It's unfortunate that due to chemicals reactions that take place between gold and chlorine, it causes the gold to disintegrate over time.  Nothing will happen to pure gold, but because it is 18K, that means it is mixed with other metals to keep it from bending.  Those other metals do not mix with chlorine whatsoever.  I know for myself, personally, I would take my bracelet off if I am going to be in a swimming pool.  I mean, you pay 7K, and that's not little money.  Some people may not notice anything, but overtime the disintegration will start taking place.  I also fake tan if I am going to wear a dress to a nice occasion, and I cannot have the bracelet on during the process...


----------



## JT06

lizz66 said:


> WOW I hope this is true.  The fact that you saw it and they both were plain gold makes me believe you but I wonder why no SA seem to know about it.  May I ask what store you were at? I want to call them to see if they have a size 19.
> 
> Has anyone else heard about this new love closure?


I am in Singapore. I don't think this new version is known to all staff. The SA who is serving me is the boutique supervisor and she mentioned she found it out herself.


----------



## JT06

tinasunshiinek said:


> What is this loctite? Is it glue?


Most of the cartier SA will suggest to use the loctite on the love bracelet. The type cartier used is the least strongest so it is easier to remove if needed to.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tinasunshiinek said:


> I thought I'd add some more pix today, for those who are going to get one soon   I loved looking at pix when I didn't have mine yet



Love the pictures, super helpful. I also like how you paired the ring with the bracelet. It looks very nice, and your so right. I don't have mine yet and I love looking a pictures. I won't get to the mall until later. I have to have an MRI done this morning.


----------



## stay_chic

gertuine said:


> What sort of negative effects have others seen/heard about re: wearing a Love bracelet in the pool?



I am also very interested to hear people with the love bracelet and how it looks if you swim often.  This is one of my main concerns.  I wish you can take it off easily before you go to the pool.


----------



## NicoleLV

JT06 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum but I like to share my experience of purchasing the cartier love bracelet today. My wrist measure 14.5cm and the SA recommended size 16 which fit me nicely. The SA mentioned some information which i never knew and i like to find out if that is true. Apparently, the new system (third generation love bracelet) do come in two screw version. I believe the second version is an improvement from the first due too many complaints on screw coming loose. The SA show me the different. There is a grove/catch on the connecting part which will still support the connection even when the screw came loose. In order to open the bracelet, she has to give the two screws a push. I did not manage to find the new version for size 16 so I have no choice but to get the  older version before the price increase. Nevertheless, I still love my new buy




I also was told I could get my next love with the new system. (I am trying to decide by Monday between rose or yellow to go in between my two white gold 4 diamonds).

My first love is a 2nd generation screw system and when being worn alone the outside screw would come open every few days no matter how we adjusted it. It was finally replaced last month after being sent off for testing 3 separate times. Haven't had any problems with the replacement or my second love I received for Christmas and they are worn together.

I do not take mine off ever and that includes to workout, ride horses and swim. I just make sure to wash them off when I'm done.

I measure 6.125 inches or 15.6cm and I got size 18s.


----------



## lizz66

NicoleLV said:


> I also was told I could get my next love with the new system. (I am trying to decide by Monday between rose or yellow to go in between my two white gold 4 diamonds).
> 
> 
> 
> My first love is a 2nd generation screw system and when being worn alone the outside screw would come open every few days no matter how we adjusted it. It was finally replaced last month after being sent off for testing 3 separate times. Haven't had any problems with the replacement or my second love I received for Christmas and they are worn together.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not take mine off ever and that includes to workout, ride horses and swim. I just make sure to wash them off when I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> I measure 6.125 inches or 15.6cm and I got size 18s.




So have you also seen/ heard of a new screw system different than the 2nd generation??


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I just left the Cartier store. I got it! Yay! This bracelet is heavy, but in a good way. They had the new price on it. $6600.00 for the plain. I paid the lower price! So glad I got it before the increase!


----------



## LDDChanel

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just left the Cartier store. I got it! Yay! This bracelet is heavy, but in a good way. They had the new price on it. $6600.00 for the plain. I paid the lower price! So glad I got it before the increase!


@NikkisABagGirl So exciting! You have to post pics


----------



## oh_BOY

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just left the Cartier store. I got it! Yay! This bracelet is heavy, but in a good way. They had the new price on it. $6600.00 for the plain. I paid the lower price! So glad I got it before the increase!




So it's only going up $250?


----------



## NSB

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just left the Cartier store. I got it! Yay! This bracelet is heavy, but in a good way. They had the new price on it. $6600.00 for the plain. I paid the lower price! So glad I got it before the increase!


I'm so excited for you! I knew you would like the bracelet. What color gold did you get? Please post pics!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LDDChanel said:


> @NikkisABagGirl So exciting! You have to post pics



I will. Driving home now.


----------



## lizz66

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just left the Cartier store. I got it! Yay! This bracelet is heavy, but in a good way. They had the new price on it. $6600.00 for the plain. I paid the lower price! So glad I got it before the increase!




I thought the price increase was happening the 21st of April??


----------



## smalls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just left the Cartier store. I got it! Yay! This bracelet is heavy, but in a good way. They had the new price on it. $6600.00 for the plain. I paid the lower price! So glad I got it before the increase!



Congrats!  So glad you got it before the price went up!  So will they start charging higher prices on the 21st or before then?  I still wanted to look at bands.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

oh_BOY said:


> So it's only going up $250?



Yes, I saw the price on the sticker was $6600.00. I asked about it and she said they already had the new price updated for the increase that is taking place. I assume it will still happen on the 21st. I paid the lower price.



NSB said:


> I'm so excited for you! I knew you would like the bracelet. What color gold did you get? Please post pics!



I got yellow gold, size 16. It fits perfectly. It has room, but isn't tight at all. 



lizz66 said:


> I thought the price increase was happening the 21st of April??


I think it still is. They have just already updated the stickers attached to inventory. 



smalls said:


> Congrats!  So glad you got it before the price went up!  So will they start charging higher prices on the 21st or before then?  I still wanted to look at bands.



I should have asked if they will start charging earlier. I was so busy being excited...and I went over there by myself since we have company coming over. I needed to be in and out. They were busy though.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Here it is. Pics are a little close to me, I am taking them myself with my iPad.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Another:


----------



## NSB

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Here it is. Pics are a little close to me, I am taking them myself with my iPad.


It's beautiful on you!!! Congrats!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I couldn't do them on the same post for some reason.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

NSB said:


> It's beautiful on you!!! Congrats!



Thanks so much. Now I want another, gotta save more funds! Hehe!


----------



## smalls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Here it is. Pics are a little close to me, I am taking them myself with my iPad.



It looks so gorgeous on you!  Congrats!


----------



## flowerboy

Does it have the new screw system with the squeeze they r talking about?  Looks beautiful want one but can't decide between all gold or 4 diamonds?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

flowerboy said:


> Does it have the new screw system with the squeeze they r talking about?  Looks beautiful want one but can't decide between all gold or 4 diamonds?



No, it doesn't. I didn't ask about that. I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## NSB

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks so much. Now I want another, gotta save more funds! Hehe!


I know. They are addictive


----------



## LDDChanel

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I couldn't do them on the same post for some reason.


GORGEOUS!!!  Congrats!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LDDChanel said:


> GORGEOUS!!!  Congrats!



Thanks so much!


----------



## vogued out

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I couldn't do them on the same post for some reason.


It's beautiful on you, nice and shiny too, congrats!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

vogued out said:


> It's beautiful on you, nice and shiny too, congrats!



Thanks!!


----------



## gertuine

tinasunshiinek said:


> It's unfortunate that due to chemicals reactions that take place between gold and chlorine, it causes the gold to disintegrate over time.  Nothing will happen to pure gold, but because it is 18K, that means it is mixed with other metals to keep it from bending.  Those other metals do not mix with chlorine whatsoever.  I know for myself, personally, I would take my bracelet off if I am going to be in a swimming pool.  I mean, you pay 7K, and that's not little money.  Some people may not notice anything, but overtime the disintegration will start taking place.  I also fake tan if I am going to wear a dress to a nice occasion, and I cannot have the bracelet on during the process...



Thanks for sharing!  I didn't realise that would be the case.  

You're right, paying for a Love bracelet is no small feat, and I agree it is something to be taken care of.  I decided to not be lazy and Google it, and found several jewellers who made blog posts about the damage (and, the rate of damage) that chlorine and other chemicals (in hot tubs, swimming pools, etc.) can do to jewellery.  

An example I found (talking about jewellery, such as rings, which have jewels set with prongs):

5% chlorine bleach heated to 110 degree F - prong failure would occur after 21 hours of exposure. Only the platinum and palladium white gold settings held their stones in the worst test solutions. (Shallow Jewelers highly recommends using platinum prongs whenever possible)

5% chlorine bleach at room temperature - prong failure would occur after 120 hours of exposure.

5 ppm (parts per million) chlorine using hot tub chemicals - prong failure would occur after 312 hours or 156 days (based on 2 hours a day, 7 days a week).

5 ppm bromine using hot tubs chemicals - prong failure would occur after 384 hours or 192 days.

Household detergent - no visible effects on the setting.

(source for info:  http://www.shallowjewelers.com/faq.rhtml )

Something to consider!  The Love bracelet, I imagine, is less of a problem (since it doesn't have prongs) but it isn't clear what damage there could be to the screw threads.


----------



## gertuine

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks!!



P.S. congrats on your gorgeous bracelet! fits you perfectly!


----------



## NYTexan

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Another:


Yay congrats! You will love it. Had mine for years and it is def not as shiny anymore but you can take it to Cartier every few years and they will polish it up for you. The only issue you will have now is going through airport security. It is a nightmare!!! Can't tell you how many times I have been stopped and patted down all for the sake of Cartier. I swear you need a private jet if you travel just to wear the Love!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

This year we will celebrate our ninth year of being together. 5 years ago, we exchanged love bracelets, I got him a yg one and he got me a wg one, though he always like the yg best. I was thinking of surprising him by getting myself the yg one so that we have matching bracelets! 
I would sell my wg one in order to get the yg one. He got mine preloved from a trusted seller, but it never came with a certificate of authenticity.. My SA from Cartier checked it out for me and its real, will it be hard for me to sell it? I am worried about that. Also, where would be the safest place to sell it? Should I just go alone and sell it on ebay? 
And what about the new screw system? Should I buy another old school one from ebay? 
Ugh.
I am in no hurry to sell my wg love. I would hate to pay even more for the love, so I wanted to beat the price increase. 
Also, I think that even though a surprise would be awesome, maybe I should talk to him about it. Though I know he feels white gold just looks like silver so he likes yellow gold best, but he did buy me a wg one...
Gah!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Here it is. Pics are a little close to me, I am taking them myself with my iPad.




Congrats NikkisABagGirl! So happy for you! Enjoy it! It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

NYTexan said:


> Yay congrats! You will love it. Had mine for years and it is def not as shiny anymore but you can take it to Cartier every few years and they will polish it up for you. The only issue you will have now is going through airport security. It is a nightmare!!! Can't tell you how many times I have been stopped and patted down all for the sake of Cartier. I swear you need a private jet if you travel just to wear the Love!!!





mad_for_chanel said:


> Congrats NikkisABagGirl! So happy for you! Enjoy it! It looks beautiful on you!



Thanks!! I am really loving it. I thought the 16cm would be too loose, but it is so perfect.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

darkangel07760 said:


> This year we will celebrate our ninth year of being together. 5 years ago, we exchanged love bracelets, I got him a yg one and he got me a wg one, though he always like the yg best. I was thinking of surprising him by getting myself the yg one so that we have matching bracelets!
> I would sell my wg one in order to get the yg one. He got mine preloved from a trusted seller, but it never came with a certificate of authenticity.. My SA from Cartier checked it out for me and its real, will it be hard for me to sell it? I am worried about that. Also, where would be the safest place to sell it? Should I just go alone and sell it on ebay?
> And what about the new screw system? Should I buy another old school one from ebay?
> Ugh.
> I am in no hurry to sell my wg love. I would hate to pay even more for the love, so I wanted to beat the price increase.
> Also, I think that even though a surprise would be awesome, maybe I should talk to him about it. Though I know he feels white gold just looks like silver so he likes yellow gold best, but he did buy me a wg one...
> Gah!



I would talk to him about the potential change.  The original bracelet was bought to show your commitment together.  He might feel hurt if you try to change your love without his knowledge.


----------



## darkangel07760

AntiqueShopper said:


> I would talk to him about the potential change.  The original bracelet was bought to show your commitment together.  He might feel hurt if you try to change your love without his knowledge.



I agree, you are right I will chat with him today


----------



## rapand

gertuine said:


> Thanks for sharing!  I didn't realise that would be the case.
> 
> You're right, paying for a Love bracelet is no small feat, and I agree it is something to be taken care of.  I decided to not be lazy and Google it, and found several jewellers who made blog posts about the damage (and, the rate of damage) that chlorine and other chemicals (in hot tubs, swimming pools, etc.) can do to jewellery.
> 
> An example I found (talking about jewellery, such as rings, which have jewels set with prongs):
> 
> 5% chlorine bleach heated to 110 degree F - prong failure would occur after 21 hours of exposure. Only the platinum and palladium white gold settings held their stones in the worst test solutions. (Shallow Jewelers highly recommends using platinum prongs whenever possible)
> 
> 5% chlorine bleach at room temperature - prong failure would occur after 120 hours of exposure.
> 
> 5 ppm (parts per million) chlorine using hot tub chemicals - prong failure would occur after 312 hours or 156 days (based on 2 hours a day, 7 days a week).
> 
> 5 ppm bromine using hot tubs chemicals - prong failure would occur after 384 hours or 192 days.
> 
> Household detergent - no visible effects on the setting.
> 
> (source for info:  http://www.shallowjewelers.com/faq.rhtml )
> 
> Something to consider!  The Love bracelet, I imagine, is less of a problem (since it doesn't have prongs) but it isn't clear what damage there could be to the screw threads.


I swim 6 hours a week (in a heavily chlorinated pool) with my yg diamond bracelet and absolutely nothing has happened to it. When I bought it last year I made Cartier (in London) promise me in writing that my bracelet would not be affected by chlorine.
 2 weeks ago I bought a wg diamond bracelet and my SA told me, that the bracelet and the diamonds would not be affected by the chlorine, but the rhodination on the wg might peel off a little sooner.


----------



## lizz66

rapand said:


> I swim 6 hours a week (in a heavily chlorinated pool) with my yg diamond bracelet and absolutely nothing has happened to it. When I bought it last year I made Cartier (in London) promise me in writing that my bracelet would not be affected by chlorine.
> 2 weeks ago I bought a wg diamond bracelet and my SA told me, that the bracelet and the diamonds would not be affected by the chlorine, but the rhodination on the wg might peel off a little sooner.




I love that. I wonder if I can get my SA write that as well for me


----------



## LVoeletters

The increase is still after the 21 in the us right??


----------



## darkangel07760

AntiqueShopper said:


> I would talk to him about the potential change.  The original bracelet was bought to show your commitment together.  He might feel hurt if you try to change your love without his knowledge.


 
I asked him about it, I am going to keep it!  Which is a bit of relief really, I didn't want to go through all that hassle and then find out he would have been cross with me.  :rain:


----------



## AntiqueShopper

darkangel07760 said:


> I asked him about it, I am going to keep it!  Which is a bit of relief really, I didn't want to go through all that hassle and then find out he would have been cross with me.  :rain:



I am glad you are keeping it.  Perhaps matching Love Bands would be a good gift


----------



## darkangel07760

AntiqueShopper said:


> I am glad you are keeping it.  Perhaps matching Love Bands would be a good gift


 
I am glad too!  Hee hee that would make a lovely gift... I am trying to think up something!


----------



## gertuine

rapand said:


> I swim 6 hours a week (in a heavily chlorinated pool) with my yg diamond bracelet and absolutely nothing has happened to it. When I bought it last year I made Cartier (in London) promise me in writing that my bracelet would not be affected by chlorine.
> 2 weeks ago I bought a wg diamond bracelet and my SA told me, that the bracelet and the diamonds would not be affected by the chlorine, but the rhodination on the wg might peel off a little sooner.



Thanks for sharing! That's good to know! What a relief, eh?   

Perhaps it's less of a concern than it used to be.  That'd be great to know!


----------



## tinasunshiinek

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I couldn't do them on the same post for some reason.


OMG it's beautiful!!! I am so happy you got it! YAY!!


----------



## tinasunshiinek

gertuine said:


> Thanks for sharing!  I didn't realise that would be the case.
> 
> You're right, paying for a Love bracelet is no small feat, and I agree it is something to be taken care of.  I decided to not be lazy and Google it, and found several jewellers who made blog posts about the damage (and, the rate of damage) that chlorine and other chemicals (in hot tubs, swimming pools, etc.) can do to jewellery.
> 
> An example I found (talking about jewellery, such as rings, which have jewels set with prongs):
> 
> 5% chlorine bleach heated to 110 degree F - prong failure would occur after 21 hours of exposure. Only the platinum and palladium white gold settings held their stones in the worst test solutions. (Shallow Jewelers highly recommends using platinum prongs whenever possible)
> 
> 5% chlorine bleach at room temperature - prong failure would occur after 120 hours of exposure.
> 
> 5 ppm (parts per million) chlorine using hot tub chemicals - prong failure would occur after 312 hours or 156 days (based on 2 hours a day, 7 days a week).
> 
> 5 ppm bromine using hot tubs chemicals - prong failure would occur after 384 hours or 192 days.
> 
> Household detergent - no visible effects on the setting.
> 
> (source for info:  http://www.shallowjewelers.com/faq.rhtml )
> 
> Something to consider!  The Love bracelet, I imagine, is less of a problem (since it doesn't have prongs) but it isn't clear what damage there could be to the screw threads.


Yes! I did a lot of research myself.  I mean, if I'm paying 7K, then I am going to really take care of it and know what can hurt it or not


----------



## tinasunshiinek

rapand said:


> I swim 6 hours a week (in a heavily chlorinated pool) with my yg diamond bracelet and absolutely nothing has happened to it. When I bought it last year I made Cartier (in London) promise me in writing that my bracelet would not be affected by chlorine.
> 2 weeks ago I bought a wg diamond bracelet and my SA told me, that the bracelet and the diamonds would not be affected by the chlorine, but the rhodination on the wg might peel off a little sooner.


Rapand: That is an amazing thing to hear! It is nice that they wrote that in writing for you, which is very important.  Personally, for myself, I would never wear it in a pool.  At the end of the day, it is 18K gold, which means the rest is a mixture of different metals.  Those different metals cannot and will not hold up to chlorine.  However, if Cartier made you that promise, then they will replace it for you if necessary.  That is really nice that they would do that for you.


----------



## rapand

lizz66 said:


> I love that. I wonder if I can get my SA write that as well for me


Well, it took a bit of persuasion - but I made it very clear that I would not by it without a written statement. Good luck with your SA


----------



## rapand

tinasunshiinek said:


> Rapand: That is an amazing thing to hear! It is nice that they wrote that in writing for you, which is very important.  Personally, for myself, I would never wear it in a pool.  At the end of the day, it is 18K gold, which means the rest is a mixture of different metals.  Those different metals cannot and will not hold up to chlorine.  However, if Cartier made you that promise, then they will replace it for you if necessary.  That is really nice that they would do that for you.


You might be right about 18 K gold and chlorine - but as long as Cartier claims the opposite, it is fine by me  

I did a lot of research on the topic before buying my first bracelet, and most pages said that it was a very bad idea to wear gold in chlorinated water.
I was quite surprised when Cartier said it was fine to wear the bracelet in the pool, but until now nothing has happened - and if it does, I have my two mails claiming that my bracelets will never be affected by the chlorinated water.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

rapand said:


> You might be right about 18 K gold and chlorine - but as long as Cartier claims the opposite, it is fine by me
> 
> I did a lot of research on the topic before buying my first bracelet, and most pages said that it was a very bad idea to wear gold in chlorinated water.
> I was quite surprised when Cartier said it was fine to wear the bracelet in the pool, but until now nothing has happened - and if it does, I have my two mails claiming that my bracelets will never be affected by the chlorinated water.


To be quite honest with you, different SA's say different things.  I think the best way to know, is to speak with someone at Cartier headquarters.  Regardless, since you do have it in writing, then nothing should matter at this point! You are all set


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tinasunshiinek said:


> OMG it's beautiful!!! I am so happy you got it! YAY!!



Thanks! I love it! You were so helpful and I appreciate it as it was a big decision.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks! I love it! You were so helpful and I appreciate it as it was a big decision.


You're very welcome! Welcome to the club


----------



## lizz66

So I just called cartier in NYC to ask them about the so called catch update on the new bracelets.  He said that the bracelets now have it that even if one screw comes loose, the bracelet can not come off.  He said all NA inventory should be this way but he can't make any promises on inventory in other countries


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

lizz66 said:


> So I just called cartier in NYC to ask them about the so called catch update on the new bracelets.  He said that the bracelets now have it that even if one screw comes loose, the bracelet can not come off.  He said all NA inventory should be this way but he can't make any promises on inventory in other countries



Did he say all new inventory is this way? And how can you tell if your bracelet has this catch or not?


----------



## lizz66

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Did he say all new inventory is this way? And how can you tell if your bracelet has this catch or not?



I wasn't exactly sure but he basically said you are buying it in the USA, you are getting the new inventory so since you just bought yours, I would assume yours is the new style.  From what he said, its not that different, just that even if one screw comes on done, the bracelet still cant come off.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

lizz66 said:


> I wasn't exactly sure but he basically said you are buying it in the USA, you are getting the new inventory so since you just bought yours, I would assume yours is the new style.  From what he said, its not that different, just that even if one screw comes on done, the bracelet still cant come off.



That is awesome, especially since I plan on wearing mine 24/7. I have checked the screws once so far and they are still tight. Hoping I don't have any issues!


----------



## vfckep

Could someone post pics of the old vs new catch?  I am sure a lot of people will be interested.


----------



## kenkelvin

There is no such thing as new or old catch. I have both. As long as the screw won't drop off, it considered the new screw system. I realized that for both my bracelet, even if 1 side of the screw comes loose, the bracelets won't log off.


----------



## Monaliceke

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Another:


Congrats! It looks really good on you.


----------



## annanas

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just left the Cartier store. I got it! Yay! This bracelet is heavy, but in a good way. They had the new price on it. $6600.00 for the plain. I paid the lower price! So glad I got it before the increase!




Congratulations!  So happy it worked out for you


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

luxemadam said:


> Congrats! It looks really good on you.





annanas said:


> Congratulations!  So happy it worked out for you



Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## LDDChanel

NikkisABagGirl said:


> That is awesome, especially since I plan on wearing mine 24/7. I have checked the screws once so far and they are still tight. Hoping I don't have any issues!


Nikki - I know a lot of people have had issues with loose screws but I thought I'd let you know that I've worn my Love bracelet for over a year and it's never been loose. In fact, when I went into the store to try on other sizes and my SA tried to take it off, he had a really hard time trying to loosen the screws. 

He told me that if you take your Love off and on regularly than the screws can get worn and become loose but if you always keep it on this shouldn't be a problem.  I know it's different for everyone but I haven't had any issues.


----------



## Lovefour

LDDChanel said:


> Nikki - I know a lot of people have had issues with loose screws but I thought I'd let you know that I've worn my Love bracelet for over a year and it's never been loose. In fact, when I went into the store to try on other sizes and my SA tried to take it off, he had a really hard time trying to loosen the screws.
> 
> He told me that if you take your Love off and on regularly than the screws can get worn and become loose but if you always keep it on this shouldn't be a problem.  I know it's different for everyone but I haven't had any issues.


I have had mine on for 2 years never had to tighten it and I can't even budge one of the screws. 
I did insure mine so I wear it in the pool, ocean the gym! No problems,


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LDDChanel said:


> Nikki - I know a lot of people have had issues with loose screws but I thought I'd let you know that I've worn my Love bracelet for over a year and it's never been loose. In fact, when I went into the store to try on other sizes and my SA tried to take it off, he had a really hard time trying to loosen the screws.
> 
> He told me that if you take your Love off and on regularly than the screws can get worn and become loose but if you always keep it on this shouldn't be a problem.  I know it's different for everyone but I haven't had any issues.



Thanks.  That is good to hear. I too plan on wearing mine all the time. I guess TPF gives you the impression that the issue is more widespread, when in reality it really isn't. I am really happy with it.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lovefour said:


> I have had mine on for 2 years never had to tighten it and I can't even budge one of the screws.
> I did insure mine so I wear it in the pool, ocean the gym! No problems,



I need to call my insurance company and inquire about insuring mine too. Do you insure with your homeowner's policy or do you have a separate jewelry policy? I also have a few other things I need to insure.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks.  That is good to hear. I too plan on wearing mine all the time. I guess TPF gives you the impression that the issue is more widespread, when in reality it really isn't. I am really happy with it.


Yeah, I check mine all the time, and it is just as strong as the day it was screwed on.  I have no experienced any issues whatsoever.


----------



## dialv

Beautiful bracelet Nikki! So shiny! I have 2 Loves, the new screw style from this past Christmas has not loosened at all. I asked my SA for a travel bag and in it I carry the screw driver, that way if I am traveling or worry about it I can check the screws. After I read that some fell off I was nervous but mine has been fine. Enjoy your new bracelet.


----------



## Lovefour

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I need to call my insurance company and inquire about insuring mine too. Do you insure with your homeowner's policy or do you have a separate jewelry policy? I also have a few other things I need to insure.



I have a separate jewelry policy. Well worth it! This way if it ever did fall off it's full replacement no deductible. i use State Farm


----------



## tinasunshiinek

Lovefour said:


> I have a separate jewelry policy. Well worth it! This way if it ever did fall off it's full replacement no deductible. i use State Farm


Would it be invasive if I asked how much does it cost?  I would really like to know so that I can decide if I should get one too


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lovefour said:


> I have a separate jewelry policy. Well worth it! This way if it ever did fall off it's full replacement no deductible. i use State Farm



Cool! Thanks for letting me know. Yea, the deductible would definitely be a deterrent.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

dialv said:


> Beautiful bracelet Nikki! So shiny! I have 2 Loves, the new screw style from this past Christmas has not loosened at all. I asked my SA for a travel bag and in it I carry the screw driver, that way if I am traveling or worry about it I can check the screws. After I read that some fell off I was nervous but mine has been fine. Enjoy your new bracelet.



Thanks! So good to hear so many people have no issues with the screws! I do love it and am so happy I got it!


----------



## Lovefour

tinasunshiinek said:


> Would it be invasive if I asked how much does it cost?  I would really like to know so that I can decide if I should get one too


For $23,000. of jewelry it costs $326.00 dollars no deductible on all pieces.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

Lovefour said:


> For $23,000. of jewelry it costs $326.00 dollars no deductible on all pieces.


Wow that is amazing!!! Thank you for letting me know.  I will definitely be giving them a call!


----------



## Lots love

NicoleLV said:


> I also was told I could get my next love with the new system. (I am trying to decide by Monday between rose or yellow to go in between my two white gold 4 diamonds).
> 
> 
> 
> My first love is a 2nd generation screw system and when being worn alone the outside screw would come open every few days no matter how we adjusted it. It was finally replaced last month after being sent off for testing 3 separate times. Haven't had any problems with the replacement or my second love I received for Christmas and they are worn together.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not take mine off ever and that includes to workout, ride horses and swim. I just make sure to wash them off when I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> I measure 6.125 inches or 15.6cm and I got size 18s.




When did you both the one you had replace does anyone have pictures of the difference between the two and when did they start with the third generation system does anyone one know I got my last year haven't had any problems with it do far so that why I'm asking do I have second or third new system can someone help me please


----------



## lizz66

tinasunshiinek said:


> Wow that is amazing!!! Thank you for letting me know.  I will definitely be giving them a call!




I use jeweler's mutual and for my love and cartier BB, I pay $148 a year with no deductible.  They were recommended to me by a jeweler and a few months ago, my mom found out an old diamond ring that has been around 4 generations that the diamond was chipped and they not only covered it but actually ended up upgrading her to a higher quality diamond because the antique cut she had was rare so it was difficult getting a an exact match so upgraded to high clarity and cut


----------



## tinasunshiinek

lizz66 said:


> I use jeweler's mutual and for my love and cartier BB, I pay $148 a year with no deductible.  They were recommended to me by a jeweler and a few months ago, my mom found out an old diamond ring that has been around 4 generations that the diamond was chipped and they not only covered it but actually ended up upgrading her to a higher quality diamond because the antique cut she had was rare so it was difficult getting a an exact match so upgraded to high clarity and cut


My worries are possibly losing it.  I have not noticed any loosening, but I do have that bit of fear in me. Do you know how that would work.  Would they need police documentation of loss, etc?


----------



## lizz66

tinasunshiinek said:


> My worries are possibly losing it.  I have not noticed any loosening, but I do have that bit of fear in me. Do you know how that would work.  Would they need police documentation of loss, etc?




I am not sure if they would need police documentation but if so, it's not difficult to get.  You just have to call the police and ask them to do a write up.  It happens all the time with people loosing engagement rings etc


----------



## tinasunshiinek

lizz66 said:


> I am not sure if they would need police documentation but if so, it's not difficult to get.  You just have to call the police and ask them to do a write up.  It happens all the time with people loosing engagement rings etc


Yeah, that's my main worry - losing it.  I will definitely give them a call and insure it to be on the safe side.  Thank you for all your help!


----------



## NicoleLV

Lots love said:


> When did you both the one you had replace does anyone have pictures of the difference between the two and when did they start with the third generation system does anyone one know I got my last year haven't had any problems with it do far so that why I'm asking do I have second or third new system can someone help me please




Hi! So I went in yesterday to purchase my third love. As I understood there are only two different screw sets for the love bracelets (10 diamonds and under). The SA I had spoke to about the supposed 3rd generation was not in, but the manager said he has not heard of this yet. (Although I would not discount what another poster here was told, as we all know some stores say one thing, while others say something completely different.)

The original is where the screws come completely out and the "2nd generation" is where the screws stay attached.




My first love that ended up being replaced was purchased in August last year. It was a 2nd generation, but the screws kept coming loose to the point the outer side would come
completely undone. I have had no problems with my 2nd bracelet or the replacement! 

I was allowed to try on both rose and yellow gold, but ended up going with the rose gold to go between my two white gold 4 diamonds. They were all sent off to be engraved. I am excited because they will re rhodium when they do the engraving, so the whites will look like new!




I have mine insured through State Farm. It was as simple as the store printing up an appraisal for me, faxing it in and adding it my personal articles jewelry policy. 

Hope this helps!.


----------



## NSB

NicoleLV said:


> Hi! So I went in yesterday to purchase my third love. As I understood there are only two different screw sets for the love bracelets (10 diamonds and under). The SA I had spoke to about the supposed 3rd generation was not in, but the manager said he has not heard of this yet. (Although I would not discount what another poster here was told, as we all know some stores say one thing, while others say something completely different.)
> 
> The original is where the screws come completely out and the "2nd generation" is where the screws stay attached.
> 
> View attachment 2581729
> 
> 
> My first love that ended up being replaced was purchased in August last year. It was a 2nd generation, but the screws kept coming loose to the point the outer side would come
> completely undone. I have had no problems with my 2nd bracelet or the replacement!
> 
> I was allowed to try on both rose and yellow gold, but ended up going with the rose gold to go between my two white gold 4 diamonds. They were all sent off to be engraved. I am excited because they will re rhodium when they do the engraving, so the whites will look like new!
> 
> View attachment 2581730
> 
> 
> I have mine insured through State Farm. It was as simple as the store printing up an appraisal for me, faxing it in and adding it my personal articles jewelry policy.
> 
> Hope this helps!.


The rose gold looks so pretty with your 4 diamond white gold bracelets. I'm about to get my 2nd love- can't wait!!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

NicoleLV said:


> Hi! So I went in yesterday to purchase my third love. As I understood there are only two different screw sets for the love bracelets (10 diamonds and under). The SA I had spoke to about the supposed 3rd generation was not in, but the manager said he has not heard of this yet. (Although I would not discount what another poster here was told, as we all know some stores say one thing, while others say something completely different.)
> 
> The original is where the screws come completely out and the "2nd generation" is where the screws stay attached.
> 
> View attachment 2581729
> 
> 
> My first love that ended up being replaced was purchased in August last year. It was a 2nd generation, but the screws kept coming loose to the point the outer side would come
> completely undone. I have had no problems with my 2nd bracelet or the replacement!
> 
> I was allowed to try on both rose and yellow gold, but ended up going with the rose gold to go between my two white gold 4 diamonds. They were all sent off to be engraved. I am excited because they will re rhodium when they do the engraving, so the whites will look like new!
> 
> View attachment 2581730
> 
> 
> I have mine insured through State Farm. It was as simple as the store printing up an appraisal for me, faxing it in and adding it my personal articles jewelry policy.
> 
> Hope this helps!.



Love


----------



## TiaraM

Hello
I'm going to pick up a size 19 white gold 4 diamond love bangle tmw.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

TiaraM said:


> Hello
> I'm going to pick up a size 19 white gold 4 diamond love bangle tmw.



Congrats! Please post a pic if you can when you get it.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

NicoleLV said:


> Hi! So I went in yesterday to purchase my third love. As I understood there are only two different screw sets for the love bracelets (10 diamonds and under). The SA I had spoke to about the supposed 3rd generation was not in, but the manager said he has not heard of this yet. (Although I would not discount what another poster here was told, as we all know some stores say one thing, while others say something completely different.)
> 
> The original is where the screws come completely out and the "2nd generation" is where the screws stay attached.
> 
> View attachment 2581729
> 
> 
> My first love that ended up being replaced was purchased in August last year. It was a 2nd generation, but the screws kept coming loose to the point the outer side would come
> completely undone. I have had no problems with my 2nd bracelet or the replacement!
> 
> I was allowed to try on both rose and yellow gold, but ended up going with the rose gold to go between my two white gold 4 diamonds. They were all sent off to be engraved. I am excited because they will re rhodium when they do the engraving, so the whites will look like new!
> 
> View attachment 2581730
> 
> 
> I have mine insured through State Farm. It was as simple as the store printing up an appraisal for me, faxing it in and adding it my personal articles jewelry policy.
> 
> Hope this helps!.




Thank you NicoleLV. Gorgeous set of three! Pls share pics after engraving. Tia


----------



## lizz66

TiaraM said:


> Hello
> I'm going to pick up a size 19 white gold 4 diamond love bangle tmw.




Hi Tiara!  Can I ask what wrist size you have?  I am also ordering the 19 tomorrow over the phone but have never tried one on.  Thanks!!


----------



## Lovefour

NicoleLV said:


> Hi! So I went in yesterday to purchase my third love. As I understood there are only two different screw sets for the love bracelets (10 diamonds and under). The SA I had spoke to about the supposed 3rd generation was not in, but the manager said he has not heard of this yet. (Although I would not discount what another poster here was told, as we all know some stores say one thing, while others say something completely different.)
> 
> The original is where the screws come completely out and the "2nd generation" is where the screws stay attached.
> 
> View attachment 2581729
> 
> 
> My first love that ended up being replaced was purchased in August last year. It was a 2nd generation, but the screws kept coming loose to the point the outer side would come
> completely undone. I have had no problems with my 2nd bracelet or the replacement!
> 
> I was allowed to try on both rose and yellow gold, but ended up going with the rose gold to go between my two white gold 4 diamonds. They were all sent off to be engraved. I am excited because they will re rhodium when they do the engraving, so the whites will look like new!
> 
> View attachment 2581730
> 
> 
> I have mine insured through State Farm. It was as simple as the store printing up an appraisal for me, faxing it in and adding it my personal articles jewelry policy.
> 
> Hope this helps!.


They look great!! It looks as if they are all the same size. I feel like just wearing one is heavy especially in the heat. Do you find the weight of them comfortable? I have thought about a second one but not sure yet. The different colors look so nice on you! Enjoy!!


----------



## darkangel07760

so glad folks are beating the price increase!


----------



## MrsJstar

darkangel07760 said:


> so glad folks are beating the price increase!



Hi! I'm hoping to get my second love bracelet (I have WG) maybe the rose gold! Do you know when the price increase will be?! TIA


----------



## NSB

MrsJstar said:


> Hi! I'm hoping to get my second love bracelet (I have WG) maybe the rose gold! Do you know when the price increase will be?! TIA


The price increase is Monday 4-21 so order or go to the boutique by Saturday. I'm hoping to get a second love also before the increase. Actually, I told my husband about it & hoping he gets it for me for Mother's Day.


----------



## MrsJstar

NSB said:


> The price increase is Monday 4-21 so order or go to the boutique by Saturday. I'm hoping to get a second love also before the increase. Actually, I told my husband about it & hoping he gets it for me for Mother's Day.



Hi! Oh thanks for the heads up!! I was totally thinkin the same thing, it'd be my Mothers Day gift! 
Ps. I love WG! I mostly only wear silver or white gold jewelry! Think it's be weird to get RG to stack?! Or would it be more weird if I got another WG! Hope that makes sense lol!!


----------



## NSB

MrsJstar said:


> Hi! Oh thanks for the heads up!! I was totally thinkin the same thing, it'd be my Mothers Day gift!
> Ps. I love WG! I mostly only wear silver or white gold jewelry! Think it's be weird to get RG to stack?! Or would it be more weird if I got another WG! Hope that makes sense lol!!


I think either would look great. When I was in Cartier last month, the SA said that when they mix metals it's always white gold with rose gold.


----------



## azniceskater1

Hi Lovelies!

I would like to share some great news! So my mom was in the JFK airport on Monday, and there is a Cartier Boutique there that is duty free. My mom knew I've always wanted a Love bracelet, so she purchased one there! BUT the best news is this: Apparently the Love bracelet had a 5% discount, so she actually purchased the rose gold Love for $6050. Now I just have to wait for her to come back from overseas...still didn't beat the price increase though, but by saving on tax I feel like I've made up for that lol


----------



## tinasunshiinek

azniceskater1 said:


> Hi Lovelies!
> 
> I would like to share some great news! So my mom was in the JFK airport on Monday, and there is a Cartier Boutique there that is duty free. My mom knew I've always wanted a Love bracelet, so she purchased one there! BUT the best news is this: Apparently the Love bracelet had a 5% discount, so she actually purchased the rose gold Love for $6050. Now I just have to wait for her to come back from overseas...still didn't beat the price increase though, but by saving on tax I feel like I've made up for that lol


But the price increase won't happen until Monday...

Also, won't they tax her when she brings it back?


----------



## azniceskater1

tinasunshiinek said:


> But the price increase won't happen until Monday...
> 
> Also, won't they tax her when she brings it back?



Oh I thought the price increase happened April 1? I'm not sure though...

As for duty free, I thought you only had to declare things that came from outside the US to be taxed for them? If she bought the item in the US, does she still get taxed upon returning?


----------



## tinasunshiinek

azniceskater1 said:


> Oh I thought the price increase happened April 1? I'm not sure though...
> 
> As for duty free, I thought you only had to declare things that came from outside the US to be taxed for them? If she bought the item in the US, does she still get taxed upon returning?


No, the price increase will take place 4/21, so I'm pretty sure you got the cheaper price. I'm almost positive she has to pay upon returning, but maybe someone else can answer that here?  Does anyone know?


----------



## azniceskater1

tinasunshiinek said:


> No, the price increase will take place 4/21, so I'm pretty sure you got the cheaper price. I'm almost positive she has to pay upon returning, but maybe someone else can answer that here?  Does anyone know?



Hmmm I read on some travel forums that the item has to remain in the country of arrival for it to be duty free, but she might get reduced duty if she brings it back to the US...I had no idea! But at least I beat the price increase then lol!


----------



## tinasunshiinek

azniceskater1 said:


> Hmmm I read on some travel forums that the item has to remain in the country of arrival for it to be duty free, but she might get reduced duty if she brings it back to the US...I had no idea! But at least I beat the price increase then lol!


And, I thought there is also a monthly limit of $800 or something like that, that you can bring in.  Ugh, who even knows?  Either way, you're right! You beat the increase, and that's all that matters.  Once the 10% increase takes place, it is going to sky rocket.  And, tax will continue making it even more unaffordable since now tax will be counted on a higher price.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

azniceskater1 said:


> Hmmm I read on some travel forums that the item has to remain in the country of arrival for it to be duty free, but she might get reduced duty if she brings it back to the US...I had no idea! But at least I beat the price increase then lol!


AND, you got the 5% discount~


----------



## lizz66

tinasunshiinek said:


> AND, you got the 5% discount~




She won't have to pay any type of tax when she comes into the us as she bought the bracelet in the us.  You only need to claim anything expensive you bought overseas


----------



## darkangel07760

MrsJstar said:


> Hi! I'm hoping to get my second love bracelet (I have WG) maybe the rose gold! Do you know when the price increase will be?! TIA


 
Yes my SA confirmed it is April 21st!  Hurry!


----------



## lizz66

azniceskater1 said:


> Oh I thought the price increase happened April 1? I'm not sure though...
> 
> 
> 
> As for duty free, I thought you only had to declare things that came from outside the US to be taxed for them? If she bought the item in the US, does she still get taxed upon returning?




This is absolutely correct.  If she lives in the US and is coming back to the us, she doesn't have to declare the bracelet.  Only items she bought overseas that are super expensive.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I am  really interested in seeing what  the increase will be. When I went there this past weekend, the love had a sticker on it that said $6600.00. The SA told me this would be the increased price. If that is true, it only amounts to 4% doing the math. Based on their past increase increments I don't know how this could be true. I hope they are not sneaky enough to change the sticker to entice people to buy when they don't know the true increment. Not that it would have caught me, I had already made my decision. But still...and then I think that if it is only going to $6600.00...maybe I can get another before the next price increase.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

lizz66 said:


> This is absolutely correct.  If she lives in the US and is coming back to the us, she doesn't have to declare the bracelet.  Only items she bought overseas that are super expensive.


Oh, ok! That's perfect then! Good to know...


----------



## tinasunshiinek

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I am  really interested in seeing what  the increase will be. When I went there this past weekend, the love had a sticker on it that said $6600.00. The SA told me this would be the increased price. If that is true, it only amounts to 4% doing the math. Based on their past increase increments I don't know how this could be true. I hope they are not sneaky enough to change the sticker to entice people to buy when they don't know the true increment. Not that it would have caught me, I had already made my decision. But still...and then I think that if it is only going to $6600.00...maybe I can get another before the next price increase.


That's just awful.  Why would they even have a sticker on there, when it is evident that the increase is on Monday.  I just don't understand.  From my knowledge, it will be a 10% increase.  They're just so secretive with everything, it's ridiculous.


----------



## NSB

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I am  really interested in seeing what  the increase will be. When I went there this past weekend, the love had a sticker on it that said $6600.00. The SA told me this would be the increased price. If that is true, it only amounts to 4% doing the math. Based on their past increase increments I don't know how this could be true. I hope they are not sneaky enough to change the sticker to entice people to buy when they don't know the true increment. Not that it would have caught me, I had already made my decision. But still...and then I think that if it is only going to $6600.00...maybe I can get another before the next price increase.


I bet that is the correct increased price. My SA at the Atlanta Cartier called me 2 weeks ago to tell me the date for the increase & he said he was expecting it to be from 4-6%. You should totally get another one before the next increase. I got my first YG love bracelet last April. I have been obsessing about a second ever since so my husband said he would get me another if I could save the money. I have the money now & my husband knows about the increase so I think he is getting it for me for Mother's Day. I still feel kind of guilty spending that much money on a bracelet. The practical side of me kicks in but then I think that soon it will just be cost prohibitive so it's now or never


----------



## jinagain

Thanks so much!


phillj12 said:


> Def NOT too flashy! Wear that beauty!!! It's a pretty subtle bracelet, despite the diamonds! Enjoy her...such a wonderful gift! I would absolutely KEEP!! Totally appropriate for 24/7 IMO!
> 
> Lets see some mod shots!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tinasunshiinek said:


> That's just awful.  Why would they even have a sticker on there, when it is evident that the increase is on Monday.  I just don't understand.  From my knowledge, it will be a 10% increase.  They're just so secretive with everything, it's ridiculous.



I know, what is all the secrecy about. At this price point, you would think it would be better to have more transparency and not less.



NSB said:


> I bet that is the correct increased price. My SA at the Atlanta Cartier called me 2 weeks ago to tell me the date for the increase & he said he was expecting it to be from 4-6%. You should totally get another one before the next increase. I got my first YG love bracelet last April. I have been obsessing about a second ever since so my husband said he would get me another if I could save the money. I have the money now & my husband knows about the increase so I think he is getting it for me for Mother's Day. I still feel kind of guilty spending that much money on a bracelet. The practical side of me kicks in but then I think that soon it will just be cost prohibitive so it's now or never



Yea, so most likely I will be paying the $6600.00. I do agree with you on pricing, once it goes above 7k before taxes, I am out and probably won't bother. I just got the first and want another too, gotta save though.


----------



## tinasunshiinek

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I know, what is all the secrecy about. At this price point, you would think it would be better to have more transparency and not less.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so most likely I will be paying the $6600.00. I do agree with you on pricing, once it goes above 7k before taxes, I am out and probably won't bother. I just got the first and want another too, gotta save though.


Yeah, it's crazy!  And, I do agree with you...once it goes up to 7K after taxes, it's a big NO-NO!


----------



## Chanelconvert

tinasunshiinek said:


> Yeah, it's crazy!  And, I do agree with you...once it goes up to 7K after taxes, it's a big NO-NO!




You guys are so lucky. It is over $7k here in Oz! That wouldn't have stop me though if I could wear it 24/7, but I can't due to my job. And the price increase is only 4-6% not what they were saying at the start. I only know because my SA is able to tell me the price comparison. They are holding back information (and products) so that you pay the higher price, and higher commission for the SA's.


----------



## rachelsmith16

I'm 16 and planning on getting the yellow gold love bracelet and ring. Any thoughts? Should I wait a few years or should I get it before price increase


----------



## lizz66

That would be up to you and your parents.  I think 16 is awfully toooo young to get something so expensive personally.  I was very spoiled when I was young but my parents also taught me the concept of money so I though a Tiffany's $200 bracelet was crazy expensive. However, I don't your situation so if your parents are keen then why not but I think it is a conversation to have with them.   If you are thinking of buying it for yourself with your own money, then I would 100% wait.   Save the money for college and your gap year


----------



## yenskiboo

I got one when I was 21 and haven't stopped since!


----------



## Metrowestmama

Age is not really a factor to me but the symbol is. The whole point behind the love bracelet is that it is a symbol of love. If your parents buy it for you and give it to you as a graduation present would be so sweet. Just to buy it for yourself? It's your money of course but it loses the symbolism of the piece. Maybe consider something from VCA? Just another perspective but the growing prices is something to factor of course! Don't forget you can also get it from reputable resellers to save a little extra money.


----------



## rachelsmith16

Metrowestmama said:


> Age is not really a factor to me but the symbol is. The whole point behind the love bracelet is that it is a symbol of love. If your parents buy it for you and give it to you as a graduation present would be so sweet. Just to buy it for yourself? It's your money of course but it loses the symbolism of the piece. Maybe consider something from VCA? Just another perspective but the growing prices is something to factor of course! Don't forget you can also get it from reputable resellers to save a little extra money.




The love bracelet would be a gift from my grandmother, it was hers. And the ring was a sweet 16 present from my parents


----------



## flowerboy

Wow so you are getting a old love from your grandmother and your parents are buying you the ring.  I think this is perfect, so amazing.  I wish to do the same for my daughter and hopefully granddaughter one day.   Better to spend on something that appreciates or doesn't lose value than buying other useless crap that goes out of style and becomes worthless.  So anyways I think it's great to get the fine jewelry however I would expect my daughter not buy other crap jewelry then I feel i made the right decision.  Kwim


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rachelsmith16

flowerboy said:


> Wow so you are getting a old love from your grandmother and your parents are buying you the ring.  I think this is perfect, so amazing.  I wish to do the same for my daughter and hopefully granddaughter one day.   Better to spend on something that appreciates or doesn't lose value than buying other useless crap that goes out of style and becomes worthless.  So anyways I think it's great to get the fine jewelry however I would expect my daughter not buy other crap jewelry then I feel i made the right decision.  Kwim
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Thank you!


----------



## Caz71

Chanelconvert said:


> You guys are so lucky. It is over $7k here in Oz! That wouldn't have stop me though if I could wear it 24/7, but I can't due to my job. And the price increase is only 4-6% not what they were saying at the start. I only know because my SA is able to tell me the price comparison. They are holding back information (and products) so that you pay the higher price, and higher commission for the SA's.



Yup. 7800 now in oz. Ludicrious!


----------



## gertuine

Caz71 said:


> Yup. 7800 now in oz. Ludicrious!



Is that for the plain yellow gold bracelet?  If so, I am amazed! Why? South Korea is actually slightly cheaper!  (really.. only slightly)

It's 7,650,000 won here in South Korea , or like $7650 (but Google is telling me that apparently the South Korea won is higher valued than the Australian dollar, as it translates into $7900 AUD)
wow


----------



## Caz71

gertuine said:


> Is that for the plain yellow gold bracelet?  If so, I am amazed! Why? South Korea is actually slightly cheaper!  (really.. only slightly)
> 
> It's 7,650,000 won here in South Korea , or like $7650 (but Google is telling me that apparently the South Korea won is higher valued than the Australian dollar, as it translates into $7900 AUD)
> wow



yep its pretty crap and considering UK just went up 50 pounds or so.


----------



## gertuine

Caz71 said:


> yep its pretty crap and considering UK just went up 50 pounds or so.



For sure!!

And while I have long admired the Love bracelet, it reminds me why I won't be able to allow myself to get one (unless it's from a reputable reseller of well cared for used models).  *Le sigh*


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Hi ladies! I'm a new member and so excited to have found this thread! I'm a proud owner of a new-to-me love bracelet  one thing puzzles me though, the certificate of purchase says it was purchased in 2011, however the inside of the bracelet is engraved with 1997? what does the 1997 refer to?


----------



## Suzie

I am so glad that I was able  to purchase my WG with 4 diamonds last June, to think that the difference in price now from the plain to her diamonds is only about $3000!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

So, the price I saw at $6600 when I went to the store for the plain yellow was right. That only amounts to a 4% increase in the US. I would prefer for it not to go up at all, but 4% is about $250.00 more. And the cuff plain is $4650. I might get the cuff to stack with mine since I like the price more. Hehe!


----------



## bougainvillier

Is it me or that Cartier did not increase anything on diamonds/color-stones Love at all? It's $8,850 for the rose gold with color stones right now, while plain yellow gold is $6,600


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> Is it me or that Cartier did not increase anything on diamonds/color-stones Love at all? It's $8,850 for the rose gold with color stones right now, while plain yellow gold is $6,600



Yea, it looks like it.


----------



## dialv

Last night when I looked online rose gold w/ colored stones 8450 now 8850 and the 4 diamond was 10200 now 10700.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

dialv said:


> Last night when I looked online rose gold w/ colored stones 8450 now 8850 and the 4 diamond was 10200 now 10700.



Oh man, I didn't check those since I like the plain with screws the best. Man, I dislike price increases.


----------



## dialv

Yes those prices are crazy expensive. The JUC in yg is 7200, I am guessing that went up also. Mine was 6450.  I always thought the only other bracelet I would add was the colored stones but no way. I am just going to be happy with what I have.


----------



## Eps1233

ayla said:


> ^^ But the message is priceless !
> 
> I can't wait until I get one !


Hoping to get one for graduation in a few months! :-d


----------



## hoot

Suzie said:


> I am so glad that I was able  to purchase my WG with 4 diamonds last June, to think that the difference in price now from the plain to her diamonds is only about $3000!



How much was the four diamond white gold love bracelet before ths price increase today? Curious because it's the one my husband prefers for me.


----------



## NicoleLV

It's so crazy to go back and look at the first page of this thread in 2007 and see the price for a plain yellow gold at $2975, now it's at $6600! 

I wonder if this 1970 original price of $250 was for solid gold?!


----------



## NicoleLV

hoot said:


> how much was the four diamond white gold love bracelet before ths price increase today? Curious because it's the one my husband prefers for me.




$10,700.00


----------



## bougainvillier

dialv said:


> Last night when I looked online rose gold w/ colored stones 8450 now 8850 and the 4 diamond was 10200 now 10700.




Thanks for letting us know. Wow so 400 more for the color stone. Darn


----------



## lovequality

NicoleLV said:


> It's so crazy to go back and look at the first page of this thread in 2007 and see the price for a plain yellow gold at $2975, now it's at $6600!
> 
> I wonder if this 1970 original price of $250 was for solid gold?!
> 
> View attachment 2587831


Oh Boy! I love this...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

dialv said:


> Yes those prices are crazy expensive. The JUC in yg is 7200, I am guessing that went up also. Mine was 6450.  I always thought the only other bracelet I would add was the colored stones but no way. I am just going to be happy with what I have.



I was looking at the JUC the other day before the increase and it was listed at $6850. I quickly decided against that bracelet.  It's even worse now with the increase.


----------



## flowerboy

No the colored stone went up 400 but white gold and rose gold with colored stone are different prices.  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Caz71

I really want one so bad!!! After wearing fakes. Hubby hopefully buying a business so more money so will put money aside. Will take me a yr maybe. Might try the cuff its much cheaper.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> I really want one so bad!!! After wearing fakes. Hubby hopefully buying a business so more money so will put money aside. Will take me a yr maybe. Might try the cuff its much cheaper.



You can do it! When I stopped making random small purchases, it was much easier to get there.


----------



## Suzie

​


hoot said:


> How much was the four diamond white gold love bracelet before ths price increase today? Curious because it's the one my husband prefers for me.



It was $11,100 and $10.081 duty free, I was going on holiday so got back a refund.


----------



## hoot

NicoleLV said:


> $10,700.00



Thanks!


----------



## hoot

Suzie said:


> ​
> It was $11,100 and $10.081 duty free, I was going on holiday so got back a refund.



Nice!


----------



## Caz71

NikkisABagGirl said:


> You can do it! When I stopped making random small purchases, it was much easier to get there.



Haha yes  but i like to shop. Id have to occupy myself with more exercise or something!


----------



## jewel obsessed

Hi ladies!!! (And men)  I've been with TPF for years now but never post! Wanted to share my girls with you all! Here is my permanent stack (in other words, stays on 24/7) my RG juste un clou, love, and gucci bamboo bracelet. My rose gold love ring also always stays on    love to see stacks and other fashion goodies so please add me on IG and I shall follow back! Chic_mystique


----------



## smalls

jewel obsessed said:


> Hi ladies!!! (And men)  I've been with TPF for years now but never post! Wanted to share my girls with you all! Here is my permanent stack (in other words, stays on 24/7) my RG juste un clou, love, and gucci bamboo bracelet. My rose gold love ring also always stays on    love to see stacks and other fashion goodies so please add me on IG and I shall follow back! Chic_mystique



All your pieces look beautiful and pair very nicely together!  Great pic!


----------



## jewel obsessed

Thanks smalls! My trifecta since 3 is my lucky number.


----------



## vogued out

jewel obsessed said:


> Hi ladies!!! (And men)  I've been with TPF for years now but never post! Wanted to share my girls with you all! Here is my permanent stack (in other words, stays on 24/7) my RG juste un clou, love, and gucci bamboo bracelet. My rose gold love ring also always stays on    love to see stacks and other fashion goodies so please add me on IG and I shall follow back! Chic_mystique


What a lovely stack, beautiful!


----------



## jewel obsessed

Thank you vogue!


----------



## vogued out

dialv said:


> Yes those prices are crazy expensive. The JUC in yg is 7200, I am guessing that went up also. Mine was 6450.  I always thought the only other bracelet I would add was the colored stones but no way. I am just going to be happy with what I have.


I recently bought a JUC yg about a week before the price increase for 6850, but 6450 would have been so much better. These price increases are crazy.


----------



## VuittonsLover

elizabethtwrs said:


> Hi ladies! I'm a new member and so excited to have found this thread! I'm a proud owner of a new-to-me love bracelet  one thing puzzles me though, the certificate of purchase says it was purchased in 2011, however the inside of the bracelet is engraved with 1997? what does the 1997 refer to?




That was the year the mold for the design was made.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> Haha yes  but i like to shop. Id have to occupy myself with more exercise or something!



Believe me I know how you feel. I think sometimes the only reason I could save was because when I was pregnant I was super lazy, so didn't go out a lot after work.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

jewel obsessed said:


> Hi ladies!!! (And men)  I've been with TPF for years now but never post! Wanted to share my girls with you all! Here is my permanent stack (in other words, stays on 24/7) my RG juste un clou, love, and gucci bamboo bracelet. My rose gold love ring also always stays on    love to see stacks and other fashion goodies so please add me on IG and I shall follow back! Chic_mystique



Beyond Beautiful. Love your stack!


----------



## JOJA

VuittonsLover said:


> That was the year the mold for the design was made.



I just checked my bracelet and cuff ~ neither has a date.  It says the size, cartier and the serial # on both of them.  I purchased both from the boutique ~ bracelet was in 2013 and cuff in 2014.  Maybe they had dates on earlier ones?


----------



## elizabethtwrs

VuittonsLover said:


> That was the year the mold for the design was made.



I see, thanks! I thought the molds would have been made in the 70's though? Wasn't that when the bracelet was designed?

Anyway... I'm so upset now! In my excitement to wear it, I somehow managed to bend the bracelet out of shape?? The two halves don't join back up seamlessly anymore and I can't even put the screws back in. I always thought the bracelets were industrial strength or something... I'm not even that strong, don't understand how I managed to do that?? Will Cartier be able to repair it for me???


----------



## gagabag

elizabethtwrs said:


> I see, thanks! I thought the molds would have been made in the 70's though? Wasn't that when the bracelet was designed?
> 
> Anyway... I'm so upset now! In my excitement to wear it, I somehow managed to bend the bracelet out of shape?? The two halves don't join back up seamlessly anymore and I can't even put the screws back in. I always thought the bracelets were industrial strength or something... I'm not even that strong, don't understand how I managed to do that?? Will Cartier be able to repair it for me???




Oh dear! Not sure how you managed to bend it..? It's pretty sturdy! I'm nowhere near a boutique so can't answer if it can be repaired but I do hope so! Wait til the rest chimes in...


----------



## cartier_love

jewel obsessed said:


> Hi ladies!!! (And men)  I've been with TPF for years now but never post! Wanted to share my girls with you all! Here is my permanent stack (in other words, stays on 24/7) my RG juste un clou, love, and gucci bamboo bracelet. My rose gold love ring also always stays on  love to see stacks and other fashion goodies so please add me on IG and I shall follow back! Chic_mystique


 
Beautiful, love your stack!


----------



## jewel obsessed

Thank you so much Nikki and cartier!


----------



## dialv

elizabethwrs a few years ago sjunky13's Love fell off and bent I believe, try getting a hold of your SA and see what can be done.  Hope it works out for you, it is bad enough getting a scratch on one let alone bending.


----------



## Bethc

elizabethtwrs said:


> I see, thanks! I thought the molds would have been made in the 70's though? Wasn't that when the bracelet was designed?
> 
> Anyway... I'm so upset now! In my excitement to wear it, I somehow managed to bend the bracelet out of shape?? The two halves don't join back up seamlessly anymore and I can't even put the screws back in. I always thought the bracelets were industrial strength or something... I'm not even that strong, don't understand how I managed to do that?? Will Cartier be able to repair it for me???


 
Yes, I bent my cuff once and I took to the Cartier service people and they were able to bend it back.  Don't try to do it yourself.  The bracelets are stronger than normal link bracelets, but I wouldn't call them industrial strength.


----------



## Caz71

I have a weird request. Have seen tons of pics up close. Is someone able to post a pic of them wearing their Love from afar. Like say a few meters from the camera. Thank you)

I just like to see how they look afar too.


----------



## cartier_love

Caz71 said:


> I have a weird request. Have seen tons of pics up close. Is someone able to post a pic of them wearing their Love from afar. Like say a few meters from the camera. Thank you)
> 
> I just like to see how they look afar too.


 
There are several of those if you look at the thread Celebrities wearing love bracelets.


----------



## Metrowestmama

jewel obsessed said:


> Hi ladies!!! (And men)  I've been with TPF for years now but never post! Wanted to share my girls with you all! Here is my permanent stack (in other words, stays on 24/7) my RG juste un clou, love, and gucci bamboo bracelet. My rose gold love ring also always stays on    love to see stacks and other fashion goodies so please add me on IG and I shall follow back! Chic_mystique



Fabulous stack. Make sure you also post it here! http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/layering-and-stacking-thread-746322-184.html


----------



## slowlikehoney

jewel obsessed said:


> Hi ladies!!! (And men)  I've been with TPF for years now but never post! Wanted to share my girls with you all! Here is my permanent stack (in other words, stays on 24/7) my RG juste un clou, love, and gucci bamboo bracelet. My rose gold love ring also always stays on    love to see stacks and other fashion goodies so please add me on IG and I shall follow back! Chic_mystique




That is one sweeeet stack! That bamboo bracelet looks amazing with the other two. Very nice!


----------



## jewel obsessed

Thanks slow! It's not something most people have so I like it as an addition.  thank you again for your kind comment!


----------



## jewel obsessed

Hi metro...I clicked your link but it takes me to a post about wallets ( I think haha &#128517 . If you have another link ill def post!


----------



## VuittonsLover

JOJA said:


> I just checked my bracelet and cuff ~ neither has a date.  It says the size, cartier and the serial # on both of them.  I purchased both from the boutique ~ bracelet was in 2013 and cuff in 2014.  Maybe they had dates on earlier ones?



yes... earlier molds do.  If you look on ebay you can see alot of the ones for sale have dates.  I am not sure if mine has one anymore.  Its been on my wrist for like 7 years now.


----------



## omniavincitamor

I was feeling really sad because i dropped and damaged my WG rainbow love:cry: 
DH thought I needed a replacement while the other gets fixed so he got me a plain YG. Im enjoying my new stand in, but I really miss my rainbow:cry:

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/80_zps868924f8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/81_zpse35449f8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## omniavincitamor

elizabethtwrs said:


> I see, thanks! I thought the molds would have been made in the 70's though? Wasn't that when the bracelet was designed?
> 
> Anyway... I'm so upset now! In my excitement to wear it, I somehow managed to bend the bracelet out of shape?? The two halves don't join back up seamlessly anymore and I can't even put the screws back in. I always thought the bracelets were industrial strength or something... I'm not even that strong, don't understand how I managed to do that?? Will Cartier be able to repair it for me???



I know exactly how you feel, I dropped and damaged mine
Yes, it can be fixed.


----------



## flowerboy

Do you have a picture of white gold rainbow love have not seen it here? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## omniavincitamor

flowerboy said:


> Do you have a picture of white gold rainbow love have not seen it here?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/66a_zps54cb35e0.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/69a_zps59f3eb5f.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/65a_zps94165d40.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Caz71

omniavincitamor said:


> I was feeling really sad because i dropped and damaged my WG rainbow love:cry:
> DH thought I needed a replacement while the other gets fixed so he got me a plain YG. Im enjoying my new stand in, but I really miss my rainbow:cry:
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/80_zps868924f8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/81_zpse35449f8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2



Wow. What a wonderful guy!!


----------



## Caz71

cartier_love said:


> There are several of those if you look at the thread Celebrities wearing love bracelets.



Yes. Tell me abt it!


----------



## TrinketTattle

omniavincitamor said:


> I was feeling really sad because i dropped and damaged my WG rainbow love:cry:
> DH thought I needed a replacement while the other gets fixed so he got me a plain YG. Im enjoying my new stand in, but I really miss my rainbow:cry:
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/80_zps868924f8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/81_zpse35449f8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2





Aww, don't worry, I bet they can fix it  So sweet of your husband! I'll make sure my boyfriend reads this post..


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

omniavincitamor said:


> I was feeling really sad because i dropped and damaged my WG rainbow love:cry:
> DH thought I needed a replacement while the other gets fixed so he got me a plain YG. Im enjoying my new stand in, but I really miss my rainbow:cry:
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/80_zps868924f8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/81_zpse35449f8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2



That is super sweet. I hope you get your Love back soon.


----------



## rm_petite

Hi everyone,

    I have a Cartier Love bracelet in YG, and my hubby will buy me another one. I need to pick between rosegold and white gold. I am getting  crazy which should I choose between the two. Most of my jewelries are in gold and platinum, I only have a few of rose gold. Any input will be very much appreciated. TIA


----------



## NSB

rm_petite said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a Cartier Love bracelet in YG, and my hubby will buy me another one. I need to pick between rosegold and white gold. I am getting  crazy which should I choose between the two. Most of my jewelries are in gold and platinum, I only have a few of rose gold. Any input will be very much appreciated. TIA


How fabulous that your husband is getting you another love bracelet! 
I vote for RG. I think the YG & RG complement each other well! I only like the WG with diamonds. It looks shinier to me than the plain WG. Good luck deciding!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

rm_petite said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a Cartier Love bracelet in YG, and my hubby will buy me another one. I need to pick between rosegold and white gold. I am getting  crazy which should I choose between the two. Most of my jewelries are in gold and platinum, I only have a few of rose gold. Any input will be very much appreciated. TIA



I would definitely go with rose gold or another yellow. I don't much like the white gold. It just doesn't seem as classic.


----------



## rm_petite

NSB said:


> How fabulous that your husband is getting you another love bracelet!
> I vote for RG. I think the YG & RG complement each other well! I only like the WG with diamonds. It looks shinier to me than the plain WG. Good luck deciding!




Thank you! I really appreciate it. I know I can't believe my hubby will get another one, I just had my YG gold last February. I think the price increase drives me nuts and want it to get out of the way  I need to wait till July it will be a wedding anniversary present!


----------



## rm_petite

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I would definitely go with rose gold or another yellow. I don't much like the white gold. It just doesn't seem as classic.




Thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

I have a quick question. Are the Cartier Love bracelet in solid gold? Is the newer generation better than the previous generation? 

thank you


----------



## Greentea

uhpharm01 said:


> I have a quick question. Are the Cartier Love bracelet in solid gold? Is the newer generation better than the previous generation?
> 
> thank you



Yes, solid gold. It's a very substantial piece. I have the older gen and adore it but I'm sure the newer is awesome, too. Love it to bits!


----------



## threeboysmama

My anniversary present from my wonderful hubby! White gold love bracelet!! In love


----------



## bougainvillier

threeboysmama said:


> My anniversary present from my wonderful hubby! White gold love bracelet!! In love



Congrats! It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## uhpharm01

threeboysmama said:


> My anniversary present from my wonderful hubby! White gold love bracelet!! In love



Beautiful!!


----------



## threeboysmama

bougainvillier said:


> Congrats! It looks beautiful on you!



Thank you!!  super excited about it!


----------



## uhpharm01

Greentea said:


> Yes, solid gold. It's a very substantial piece. I have the older gen and adore it but I'm sure the newer is awesome, too. Love it to bits!




Thank you.  is the screw that comes with the bracelet is that also solid gold, too?!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you.  is the screw that comes with the bracelet is that also solid gold, too?!



No, it's not.


----------



## Greentea

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you.  is the screw that comes with the bracelet is that also solid gold, too?!



sure is!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you.  is the screw that comes with the bracelet is that also solid gold, too?!





NikkisABagGirl said:


> No, it's not.





Greentea said:


> sure is!



Oh, sorry I read the original post wrong. The screws are gold, the screwdriver is not.


----------



## uhpharm01

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Oh, sorry I read the original post wrong. The screws are gold, the screwdriver is not.


That's okay.  You're fine.  

Thank  you!!


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you.  is the screw that comes with the bracelet is that also solid gold, too?!




No, the screwdriver is not solid gold, only the bracelet is!


----------



## airiu

Hello  Do you ladies clean your love bracelets at home or go into the store? Mine seems to have some build up in the screw motifs.


----------



## gix2lee

I've never removed my PG and WG Love bracelets to have it cleaned and neither has my 2 SA's who both own YG Love bracelets. Their Service Advisor, who also owns the same combo Love bracelet as me, has not removed her Loves and advices not to get into the habit of removing it so that the screws won't get lose. 2 less chores for me


----------



## uhpharm01

addictedtoLVoe said:


> No, the screwdriver is not solid gold, only the bracelet is!



Okay. For some reason that company rep tell me today that the screwdriver is also real
Solid gold.


----------



## Caz71

uhpharm01 said:


> Okay. For some reason that company rep tell me today that the screwdriver is also real
> Solid gold.



For the price, it should be hehe


----------



## TiaraM

Caz71 said:


> For the price, it should be hehe


My SA in New Bond Street told me that it is not and I actuallyy heard that using a standard philips causes less scratches 
Yes it should be for the price as I believe Louis Vuitton canvas should also be real leather, I do have 2 of those anyhow lol X


----------



## CKT

The Screws are real gold but the Screw driver is only gold plated.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

VuittonsLover said:


> yes... earlier molds do.  If you look on ebay you can see alot of the ones for sale have dates.  I am not sure if mine has one anymore.  Its been on my wrist for like 7 years now.



I am sad to report that the pre-owned love bracelet I just bought has been confirmed as a fake by Cartier  i'm beginning to suspect that all the ones on ebay like mine are probably all fake as well.


----------



## Monaliceke

threeboysmama said:


> My anniversary present from my wonderful hubby! White gold love bracelet!! In love


Congratulations!  You are a lucky gal.


----------



## Suzie

elizabethtwrs said:


> I am sad to report that the pre-owned love bracelet I just bought has been confirmed as a fake by Cartier  i'm beginning to suspect that all the ones on ebay like mine are probably all fake as well.



I am sorry to hear that, I hope that you can get your money back?


----------



## uhpharm01

luxemadam said:


> Congratulations!  You are a lucky gal.



+1


----------



## JOJA

elizabethtwrs said:


> I am sad to report that the pre-owned love bracelet I just bought has been confirmed as a fake by Cartier  i'm beginning to suspect that all the ones on ebay like mine are probably all fake as well.



I'm sorry to hear that.  I was a bit skeptical about the 1997 because I looked at both my bracelet and cuff and neither have that.  

Hopefully you can get a refund ~ I believe ebay / paypal protects you from that.


----------



## Docjeun

rm_petite said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a Cartier Love bracelet in YG, and my hubby will buy me another one. I need to pick between rosegold and white gold. I am getting  crazy which should I choose between the two. Most of my jewelries are in gold and platinum, I only have a few of rose gold. Any input will be very much appreciated. TIA


I would go for the yellow gold.


----------



## Docjeun

Trulyadiva said:


> I would go for the yellow gold.


Sorry, I meant white gold.


----------



## NicoleLV

elizabethtwrs said:


> I am sad to report that the pre-owned love bracelet I just bought has been confirmed as a fake by Cartier  i'm beginning to suspect that all the ones on ebay like mine are probably all fake as well.




Ugh so sorry! Hope that you can get a refund and report that seller?!!


----------



## LDDChanel

elizabethtwrs said:


> I am sad to report that the pre-owned love bracelet I just bought has been confirmed as a fake by Cartier  i'm beginning to suspect that all the ones on ebay like mine are probably all fake as well.



That's awful! I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope you get your money back!


----------



## uhpharm01

CKT said:


> The Screws are real gold but the Screw driver is only gold plated.



You're right. I just called the Cartier store to confirm it. Thank you.


----------



## doris198288

the price is 6000+ usd without diamonds


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Suzie said:


> I am sorry to hear that, I hope that you can get your money back?





JOJA said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.  I was a bit skeptical about the 1997 because I looked at both my bracelet and cuff and neither have that.
> 
> Hopefully you can get a refund ~ I believe ebay / paypal protects you from that.





NicoleLV said:


> Ugh so sorry! Hope that you can get a refund and report that seller?!!





LDDChanel said:


> That's awful! I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope you get your money back!



Thanks ladies, I think I should be able to get a refund from ebay/paypal. I'll probably lose a little on the customs that I paid and having to ship it back. It's just a bummer though, I was so looking forward to it! The seller has hundreds of 100% feedback though, and seems to sell a lot of pre-owned designer watches. I don't know if he unknowingly sold a fake. When I get the bracelet back from Cartier I'll inform him and see what he says...


----------



## gagabag

Hi there! I need help deciding which one to choose: WG plain or rainbow stones? All of my jeweleries are WG except for YG plain love gifted to me by my sis. Also would you consider 4 diamonds for everyday wear? I am a doctor and concered that I may be too "flashy" to patients. I think my engagement & wedding rings do enough of that but oh man I am so confused I can't decide! Lol! Thanks heaps!


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> Hi there! I need help deciding which one to choose: WG plain or rainbow stones? All of my jeweleries are WG except for YG plain love gifted to me by my sis. Also would you consider 4 diamonds for everyday wear? I am a doctor and concered that I may be too "flashy" to patients. I think my engagement & wedding rings do enough of that but oh man I am so confused I can't decide! Lol! Thanks heaps!



I have the WG 4 diamond which I wear every day. I don't think it would be too flashy, you are a Dr so you have obviously worked very hard and deserve to reward yourself.


----------



## gagabag

Suzie said:


> I have the WG 4 diamond which I wear every day. I don't think it would be too flashy, you are a Dr so you have obviously worked very hard and deserve to reward yourself.



Thanks Suzie! I've been rewarding myself a lot recently!  Rewarding is my way of coping with stress!


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> Thanks Suzie! I've been rewarding myself a lot recently!  Rewarding is my way of coping with stress!



I hear you!


----------



## rm_petite

Hi everyone! 

I like both of them  but can only pick one. I have a plain yg love bracelet. To all who have JUC, please share your opinion regarding the bracelet. TIA


----------



## mcpro

gagabag said:


> thanks suzie! I've been rewarding myself a lot recently!  Rewarding is my way of coping with stress!



+1


----------



## CartierLVer

elizabethtwrs said:


> Thanks ladies, I think I should be able to get a refund from ebay/paypal. I'll probably lose a little on the customs that I paid and having to ship it back. It's just a bummer though, I was so looking forward to it! The seller has hundreds of 100% feedback though, and seems to sell a lot of pre-owned designer watches. I don't know if he unknowingly sold a fake. When I get the bracelet back from Cartier I'll inform him and see what he says...



I would contact the seller ASAP and start working things out! Hopefully things workout! GL


----------



## lizz66

Ladies looking at these pictures, should I size up?  I can push it up about 1.5 inches up my wrist. Wondering if I should size bigger or if this size is good. Definitely would not size down.  What are your thoughts?  If I am 30, should I worry about wrist getting bigger as I age?


----------



## threeboysmama

lizz66 said:


> View attachment 2602062
> View attachment 2602063
> View attachment 2602064
> 
> 
> Ladies looking at these pictures, should I size up?  I can push it up about 1.5 inches up my wrist. Wondering if I should size bigger or if this size is good. Definitely would not size down.  What are your thoughts?  If I am 30, should I worry about wrist getting bigger as I age?



That looks good imo. Mine looks about that size  not meant to be worn huge.


----------



## gagabag

lizz66 said:


> View attachment 2602062
> View attachment 2602063
> View attachment 2602064
> 
> 
> Ladies looking at these pictures, should I size up?  I can push it up about 1.5 inches up my wrist. Wondering if I should size bigger or if this size is good. Definitely would not size down.  What are your thoughts?  If I am 30, should I worry about wrist getting bigger as I age?




Size is just perfect on u! Enjoy!


----------



## lizz66

This it pushed down as far as it goes.  It leaves a bit of an indent which doesn't look to good but not sure if a bigger size is the right way to go


----------



## threeboysmama

lizz66 said:


> View attachment 2602066
> 
> 
> This it pushed down as far as it goes.  It leaves a bit of an indent which doesn't look to good but not sure if a bigger size is the right way to go



What size is your wrist and what size is the bracelet?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

lizz66 said:


> View attachment 2602066
> 
> 
> This it pushed down as far as it goes.  It leaves a bit of an indent which doesn't look to good but not sure if a bigger size is the right way to go



This honestly doesn't go down that far. The only reason I say this is because I wouldn't want the Love to be too big, but if you can't push it up a little more when you want, it might also get in the way and get scratched up more. For instance, I push mine up more when I am on my laptop, holding baby, doing household chores, etc. My wrist measures at 5.5 inches and I wear a size 16. In my picture to the right, you can see where I generally like it to sit, but the indents on my arms where you can see the screw outlines is where the bracelet can be pushed up to.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

lizz66 said:


> View attachment 2602066
> 
> 
> This it pushed down as far as it goes.  It leaves a bit of an indent which doesn't look to good but not sure if a bigger size is the right way to go



I'd prefer going one size up and being able to push it higher. Makes the wrist look slimmer and more elegant, imo. either way i'm sure it'll look gorgeous on you


----------



## anne1218

elizabethtwrs said:


> I am sad to report that the pre-owned love bracelet I just bought has been confirmed as a fake by Cartier  i'm beginning to suspect that all the ones on ebay like mine are probably all fake as well.


I'm so sorry to hear as I can relate as well. I bought 3 on eBay last yr Too and they were all fakes even thru 100% feedback buyers. It's a hassle to go thru the claim to get your money back but you will. Good luck


----------



## elizabethtwrs

anne1218 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear as I can relate as well. I bought 3 on eBay last yr Too and they were all fakes even thru 100% feedback buyers. It's a hassle to go thru the claim to get your money back but you will. Good luck



thanks for relating i'm just bummed that it didn't work out after getting so excited about it. did you finally get an authentic one on the bay, or did you decide to go to the retail store in the end?


----------



## lizz66

NikkisABagGirl said:


> This honestly doesn't go down that far. The only reason I say this is because I wouldn't want the Love to be too big, but if you can't push it up a little more when you want, it might also get in the way and get scratched up more. For instance, I push mine up more when I am on my laptop, holding baby, doing household chores, etc. My wrist measures at 5.5 inches and I wear a size 16. In my picture to the right, you can see where I generally like it to sit, but the indents on my arms where you can see the screw outlines is where the bracelet can be pushed up to.




I think you are right.  I don't want it to be too big on the wrist area but at the same time, I also might want to push it up a bit since I do spend a lot of time on the computer


----------



## LDDChanel

lizz66 said:


> View attachment 2602062
> View attachment 2602063
> View attachment 2602064
> 
> 
> Ladies looking at these pictures, should I size up?  I can push it up about 1.5 inches up my wrist. Wondering if I should size bigger or if this size is good. Definitely would not size down.  What are your thoughts?  If I am 30, should I worry about wrist getting bigger as I age?


What are your measurements? I think it should have a bit more room to move around but at the same time you don't want it too big.


----------



## lizz66

LDDChanel said:


> What are your measurements? I think it should have a bit more room to move around but at the same time you don't want it too big.




Roughly 6.7 inches but my arm is quite round


----------



## lizz66

The bracelet is bigger than my BB watch but at the same time, it should move around a bit more than my watch I would think


----------



## anne1218

elizabethtwrs said:


> thanks for relating i'm just bummed that it didn't work out after getting so excited about it. did you finally get an authentic one on the bay, or did you decide to go to the retail store in the end?


No, no more eBay after the 3rd one. I gave up on eBay and was saving my money to get myself a plain yellow gold one and my husband surprised me with this...not complaining !!!


----------



## anne1218

It didn't attach the first time


----------



## gagabag

anne1218 said:


> It didn't attach the first time




Wow!


----------



## qookymonster

anne1218 said:


> It didn't attach the first time




Congrats!! Your husband is so sweet!! It's gorgeous


----------



## Lovefour

lizz66 said:


> View attachment 2602066
> 
> 
> This it pushed down as far as it goes.  It leaves a bit of an indent which doesn't look to good but not sure if a bigger size is the right way to go


I think you should size up because once the heat comes it will feel smaller! Good luck


----------



## lizz66

Lovefour said:


> I think you should size up because once the heat comes it will feel smaller! Good luck




You are right!  Especially since I just relocated from London to an island in Georgia.    I think I am going to call my SA in Orlando and have her order the bigger size for when I come in in 3 weeks.  Now I just need to be patient and wait


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

anne1218 said:


> It didn't attach the first time



Absolutely Gorgeous...so happy for you. eBay can be so horrible.


----------



## omniavincitamor

Caz71 said:


> Wow. What a wonderful guy!!





TrinketTattle said:


> Aww, don't worry, I bet they can fix it  So sweet of your husband! I'll make sure my boyfriend reads this post..





NikkisABagGirl said:


> That is super sweet. I hope you get your Love back soon.



Thank you Caz71, TrinketTattle and Nikki. It can be fixed, I just have to wait six weeks.


----------



## dzi

dropped one of the screws, and this is my interim measure. most probably will check out the replacement screw price this weekend at local boutique. Sigh ...


----------



## More bags

anne1218 said:


> It didn't attach the first time



This is stunning - congratulations!


----------



## anne1218

^^^^hank you all I love it


----------



## lanasyogamama

dzi said:


> dropped one of the screws, and this is my interim measure. most probably will check out the replacement screw price this weekend at local boutique. Sigh ...



That is adorable!!!


----------



## bespoke_vicky

dzi said:


> dropped one of the screws, and this is my interim measure. most probably will check out the replacement screw price this weekend at local boutique. Sigh ...



You're a genius! That actually looks really good


----------



## dzi

lanasyogamama said:


> That is adorable!!!



 thanks



bespoke_vicky said:


> You're a genius! That actually looks really good



 thanks


----------



## goldengirl123

Today's stack


----------



## Suzie

goldengirl123 said:


> Today's stack
> 
> View attachment 2609544



Gorgeous.


----------



## CatQueen

goldengirl123 said:


> Today's stack
> 
> View attachment 2609544



Stunning!

Do you wear JUC everyday? Comfy?


----------



## Swanky

Thread is archived due to length, new thread here.


----------

